#kubuntu 2005-12-05
<Knowerrors> Anybody install KDE 3.5 yet?
<dennis_p> yeah just did
<Knowerrors> How is it? Worth changing to?
<dennis_p> from 5.11: ran the 2 commands in konsole, copied deb line in Manage Repositories menu in Adept (don't forget the Apply button there) Fetch Updates button and Full Upgrade button, restart. done
<Knowerrors> How big is the download? Im on a dialup modem...
<dennis_p> You can check how big before hitting Full Upgade button, the other button will say
<dennis_p> modem might be 4 kB per second I vaugly remember
<Knowerrors> yeah, mine is 3kb/sec avg
<dennis_p> my cable modem 400kB/s :-)
<Knowerrors> yeah, I may wait to go to the university T1 computer lab to download it
<dennis_p> does auto mount usb stick work with anybody?
<l3m> dennis_p: with my ipod shuffle it does
<Hobbsee> dennis_p: in 3.5?  yes
<kkathman> why would 3.5 have anything to do with USB automount?
<dennis_p> unmounted removable media - Open in new window - toggle as auto action
<dennis_p> then something crashed
<kkathman> 3.5 wont matter :)
<dennis_p> sticking in a sandisk usb stick does nothing
<dennis_p> hotplug does not give ok or failed at boot screen, does that matter here?
<ircnew> Hello you all. I am a newbie of Ubuntu and today I have installed my first Linux distribution. I think there is something wrong though, can anyone help me?
<dennis_p> sure
<_StarScream> ircnew: whats the issue
<ircnew> thank you dennis
<sampan> dennis_p, it never shows "ok" or "failed" for me either at boot, but usb sticks do auto-mount and konq comes up open to it just fine.
<ircnew> I have installed kubuntu but after it loads I can't see any graphical interface
<ircnew> just a prompt 
<dbglt> alright
<dbglt> how do I configure amarok/gstreamer to deal with mp3s?
<dbglt> just installed, and it says gstreamer is not configured to handle them
<dbglt> kaffeine cannot open them either
<ircnew> starscream, during the loading I can see some warnings about the kernel
<ircnew> I think they are error messages
<dennis_p> ah hotplug, wonder why it does not automount usb then. did you have to set anything other then default?
<drolyk> hi all
<ircnew> I don't remember exactly but it's something about segmentation (I am on win now)
<sampan> dennis_p  i didn't have to do anything other than update -- iirc it wasn't working 100% right until i updated.  can you mount the usb drive manually?  is it listed as a device when you plug it in? (try (in console): lsusb)
<dbglt> anyone about?
<dbglt> :)
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<sampan> dbglt, mp3s aren't enabled by default -- the link that ubotu just posted gives instructions on how to enable though 
<dbglt> oh
<ircnew> Starscream : I am using the latest version of Kubuntu, probably 6.x
<dbglt> bah
<ircnew> any clue ?
<dbglt> I'd imagine trying to play an mp3 would be one of the first things someone new would do...
<dbglt> how horrid
<dennis_p> sampan: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0781:7100 SanDisk Corp.
<dbglt> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<dbglt> does not work
<sampan> dennis_p, so it's seeing that it's there ... have you updated kubuntu (applying all the patches)?  there were some issues at release -- a simple update might fix it 
<dbglt> ah
<dbglt> reposotries
<Judax> dbglt: what does it say
<sampan> dbglt, have you enabled the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dennis_p> yeah running 3.5 and all
<dbglt> sampan: no
<dbglt> doing so now
<sampan> :D
<dbglt> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dbglt> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<dbglt> what does that mean?
<dbglt> when trying to apt-get install
<sampan> it means you need to try it with "sudo" 
<drolyk> Hi does any one here use apt-proxy ? I`ve got a question about it :)
<dbglt> ah
<dennis_p> dgglt: start adept and use menu
<Judax> dbglt: but you do need to enable all the repos
<dennis_p> don't forget Apply
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<dbglt> yes, trying to do that now :)
<dbglt> is there also a non-free fonts package?
<dbglt> or have to be done manually?
<dennis_p> yes from microsoft ready to use
<dbglt> because my terminal is horrible
<dbglt> dennis_p: apt-get-able?
<dennis_p> yes
<dbglt> I have MS Windows installed on another partition
<dbglt> possible to copy ttfs over?
<dennis_p> it's on the same mp3 page
<sampan> dbglt  yes, it's easy to install new fonts with kubuntu -- font installer works well
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> kubuntu does not use synaptic, I imagine?
<dennis_p> adept is similar
<dennis_p> you can use synaptic if you want afeter installing it with adept :-) 
<sampan> dennis_p  i dunno what's up with the usb not showing up then ... is it mounted to a /media/ directory in konsole/term after you plug it in?  can you mount it manually?
<dennis_p> not seen in /media/
<sampan> :( was it working before you upgraded to 3.5?
<dbglt> heh, I'm most confused
<dbglt> the GUI makes it worse
<dennis_p> no never
<dennis_p> adept menu manage repositories > right click some lines and select enable
<Knowerrors> dbglt: Synaptic is far better than Adept IMO, its faster, more stable, and has more features
<CruNcher> when will kde 3.5 be ready for dapper ?
<dbglt> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dbglt> is that what I want to uncomment?
<Knowerrors> CruNcher: its ready now
<CruNcher> :)
<dbglt> it has universe and multiverse in it...
<dbglt> but not sure about the backports part
<Knowerrors> CruNcher: go to kubuntu.org and read the link :)
<sampan> dbglt, afaik there aren't any backports for breezy yet -- so leave that line commented out
<dbglt> sampan: what do I uncomment to be able to get mp3s and codecs and such
<dbglt> or do I have to add my own line?
<dbglt> there is no "multiverse" otherwise
<sampan> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic  <-- can generate a full sources.list there and then just save it (after backing up original of course)
<dbglt> oh and, should I enable deb-src too? or just the "deb" repository
<ircnew> can someone help me please? I have an after installation problem. While loading the system warns me about "segmentation" something, repeated many times, and what's more, at the end of the loading there is no graphical interface, but only a prompt from which I can login. Has someone any clue about what might have happened?
<Knowerrors> dbglt: for mp3 playing, the amarok-xine and kaffeine-xine were the only things that got it to work right, gstreamer never worked proper for me
<now3d> Hi, I am seeing a dependency problem with breezy mozilla-mailnews
<Knowerrors> dbglt: you don't need the deb-src, thats for source, so unless you plan on buildin your own installs... 
<Hobbsee> now3d: post the error to pastebin?
<Hobbsee> ircnew: try startx
<now3d> hmm, what is pastebin?
<Knowerrors> now3d: look at the top of the irc
<dbglt> yes, but for example: if a package is only released in source form?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<dbglt> what will having it enabled actually do?
<dbglt> I have to explicitly choose to get source... right?
<ircnew> I will hobsee, thanks, otherwise I think you'll see me again here :( Thanks for now
<Knowerrors> dbglt: just open up another repository, right
<ircnew> what about the segmentation error?
<Knowerrors> you don't need it, but it doesn't hurt you to have it dbglt 
<now3d> ah, yes, thanks for the tip!  http://pastebin.com/442942
<dbglt> might be an idea for a box to pop up and say "mp3 is disabled, so is codecs, here is a link to fonts, etc." when you have a fresh install
<dbglt> would make things much easier :)
<Hobbsee> now3d: sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser?
<Hobbsee> what does that say?
<now3d> Hobbsee: I did apt-get update, and then apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> yep, good
<now3d> i just installed kubuntu 5.1 ..
<Knowerrors> dbglt: yeay, but thats why this is free :)
<now3d> "mozilla-browser is already the newest version."
<kkathman> now3d you did change your repositories right?
<Knowerrors> and theres lots of info on mp3s in the forums
<Hobbsee> hmmm, ok then
<now3d> kkathman: Hi, i uncommented "universe", ones but other than that I didnt change anything..
<now3d> hmm, actually i did.. i commented out:  #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Knowerrors> dbglt: what would be nice is an ad-supported version of k/ubuntu or a pay version (cheap, like $25) with all the codecs, plugins, fonts and other nonfree niceties all included
<kkathman> ahh ok yer good then
<dennis_p> how legal would it be to call upon usa people to use mp3 without licence? you can enable it like europeans are allowed to do.
<now3d> any idea what the problem could be?
<kalenedrael> Ok, anyone have any ideas as to how I can tunnel SSH through HTTP?
<kalenedrael> As in, encapsulate the SSH packets in HTTP...
<kkathman> I interrupted...I appologize..Hobbsee is much more knowlegeable than I anyway :)
<Hobbsee> now3d: you dont have the newest version of mozilla-browser, for some reason
<Hobbsee> kkathman: dont you dare think that!
<now3d> Hobbsee: Hmm, it says it is latest..
<now3d> maybe gb mirror is out of date..?
<Hobbsee> the newest version doesnt seem to be in the repos at all...
<Hobbsee> au mirror is out of date too if that's the case
<kkathman> its TRUE!
<Hobbsee> now3d: file a bug for it, i think
<kkathman> thats why I just listen here when you are here :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<now3d> Hobbsee: is it 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 ?
* kkathman shuts up and listens
<Hobbsee> that you want?
<now3d> http://pastebin.com/442942 that is the old version..
<now3d> oops
<now3d> Hobbsee:  that is the old version
<Hobbsee> ah, yeah, that's the old version
<Surb> How do I use aliases in Bash?
<now3d> Hobbsee: do you know an uptodate mirror..?
<Hobbsee> Surb: alias <alias> <full command> i think - or add it to bash.rc or something...
<Hobbsee> Surb: howto on ubuntuforums.org
<Hobbsee> !alias
<ubotu> Create your own shorter timesaving console commands. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_05.html
<Hobbsee> that to
<Hobbsee> *too
<Surb> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> now3d: they should all be up to date - go file a bug about it.  
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<now3d> Hobbsee: i would... but i dont have any account details on this pc
<Hobbsee> you dont remember your login?
<now3d> i dont have one..
<now3d> and i dont have email on this pc
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<now3d> could you file it for me please?
<now3d> i file loads on debian.. and mozilla guy never responds..
<Knowerrors> Anybody who upgraded to kde 3.5... will installing the kdeadmin break anything kubuntu wise?
<now3d> and i cant install mozilla-mailnews to get the registration email to then reply and file the bug..
<now3d> so I guess I cannot get working email on kubuntu now..
<now3d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95017
<now3d> seems a known problem
<now3d> gota sleep.. thanks for the help..
<avy> hello
<Drakeson> is artsdsink reliable yet?
<CruNcher> hmm strange i have all dapper repos active but i can only see 3.5-rc2 ??
<neoncode> amaroK just crashed randomly...
<Hobbsee> neoncode: which version of amarok
<CruNcher> 1.3.6 crashed after start on dapper for me
<avy> how do you add AIM the server list?
<kkathman> AIM?  Lol
<avy> I keep getting an error
<Hobbsee> post the error to pastebin
<wonder> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<nutshell42> hi, does clicking the "administrator mode" button in kubuntu still not work or is there some trick to clicking it correctly?
<sampan> nutshell42, applying updates to kubuntu fixed that bug for me
<nutshell42> I click, kubuntu gives me a pw dialog, I enter the pw, I'm back where I started
<nutshell42> thx, I'll try that
<jilocasin> 'ello all
<jilocasin> question to anyone who  knows KDE, how to I resize (windows/fonts/everything) not to be 640x480 when X says it's running at 1280x1024
<CruNcher> Where is Kde 3.5 final in the dapper repos in universe or multiverse ?
<Hobbsee> CruNcher: i would expect it to be  in main
<CruNcher> dapper-updates ?
<Hobbsee> could be
<nutshell42> jilocasin: what exactly is your problem? Is your screen 1280x1024 or is it 640x480 and you want it to be 1280x1024?
<McScruff> Lo
<McScruff> is there anyone here that can build and package an app for me pls?
<jefferyb> I was wondering if anyone can help... I need to run a script everytime a user logs in onto the desktop, and I was wodering where to put the script so it could run when ever someone logs in...
<_david> hello all
<_david> I am looking for some samba/printer help
<Hobbsee> McScruff: what app?
<nutshell42> jefferyb: every time *a* user logs in or just for one specific user?
<McScruff> the latest klibido
<jefferyb> any user
<jilocasin> nutshell: no, the problem is I'm running at 1280x1024, but everything, the windows, the fonts are as large as they would be if I were running at 640x480.  I have a 20" monitor and the Konversation window I am typing this in is about 14" across.... 
<nutshell42> jefferyb: sec
<jefferyb> nutshell42: ok
<Hobbsee> McScruff: compile it, and use checkinstall
<Hobbsee> !tell McScruff about checkinstall
<nutshell42> jilocasin: fonts is in system settings->appearance->fonts
<McScruff> lol
<nutshell42> most other things should scale accordingly
<McScruff> i just loged into nickserv :P
<nutshell42> as soon as you correct the fonts problem
<Hobbsee> !tell McScruff about checkinstall
<McScruff> hobbsee: 1 problem, i get an error
<McScruff> can i pm?
<Hobbsee> McScruff: paste the error to pastebin
<McScruff> kk
<McScruff> brb, gotta restart kde!!!!! (damn 3.5 update
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: know how I can include the sudo password as part of an application icon on the desktop... to launch something as sudo w/o typing password?
<_david> when  adding a shared printer connected to a windows PC - through the add printer wizzard - should you see the printer in the workgroup and windows PC?
<jilocasin> nutshell42: nope, I've chosen the largest 10pt font I've ever seen, but all that happened is that the text is smaller in the same sized windows
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: um....not sure on that one
<Hobbsee> in the kmenu, theres' a "run as different user" option, but i'm not sure if that's what you want
<McScruff> bk
<sampan> knowerrors  you should be able to right click the desktop icon, then go to properties --> application tab --> command field and add "kdesu " before the application name -- then when you click it, a box will appear asking for your PW and you can enter it and run the app as su
<Hobbsee> yeah, but how to do it without needing the password...
<sampan> oh
<nutshell42> jilocasin: if the font is the correct size but the window is too large then resize the window
<nutshell42> if that's not the problem make a screenshot and put it on imageshack
<sampan> why would one want not to enter the pw when running something as su?  O_o
<jilocasin> nutshell42: Sorry to sound pedantic, but how under KDE would I do that?
<Knowerrors> sampan: right, its for convience
<Knowerrors> its a single command acutally, Im not launching an application
<Knowerrors> the command Im executing needs sudo
<Knowerrors> its to restart my home theater application if it freezes
<sampan> change the permissions on the command file?
<nutshell42> jilocasin: kscreenshot, a useful program for online help (like I try atm) that the kubuntu makers in their infinite wisdom removed from kde
<sampan> so it doesn't require su?
<jilocasin> nutshell42: not the snapshot the imageshack part
<sampan> make it executable by your normal user
<nutshell42> jilocasin: I assume it's in some extra repositories, gimp does work too =)
<nutshell42> jilocasin: go to imageshack, upload the screenshot, send me the link
<nutshell42> http://www.imageshack.us/
<Knowerrors> sampan: not that simple, because the command is a script which executes a couple other scripts which act on a program running as sudo
<Knowerrors> I would do that if I new how :)
<jilocasin> nutshell42: ksnapshot did the trick, http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/944/desktopsnapshot18tr.png
<Knowerrors> knew
<jefferyb> I'm trying to make link on the Desktop for each users that logs on... check to see if it's there, if not, make one for them... I have the script to do all that, I just want to know where to put it...
<McScruff> can anyone get on sourgeforge?
<sampan> knowerrors, ahhhh -- sounds tricky
<nutshell42> aaargh, ksnapshot of course, it's late, it's really late =)
<jilocasin> nushell42: as you can see, the window that opens up to configure the network setting, is so large that you have to make the window even larger to see the "Administrator Mode" button.
<nutshell42> jefferyb: I should have send you a privmsg with the locations
<jefferyb> nutshell42: thanks... I will look at it...
<nutshell42> jilocasin: that's strange
<jilocasin> nutshell42: can you see what I am trying to say?
<nutshell42> because the rest seems to scale ok
<jilocasin> look at the size of the icons in the settings:/Network window, and remember that this is a 20" screen.  those icons are like 2" tall.
<nutshell42> make sure the resolution in system settings->display is correct and then try restarting kde; you could also try running that program as root with sudo
<nutshell42> jilocasin: you can change the icon size in appearance too
<jilocasin> nutshell42: how would I make sure that the resolution in system settings->display is correct?  
<dennis_p> hey 3.5 konqueror has no auto type focus in url bar for new windows
<jilocasin> nutshell42: Yes, but like the windows, the thickness of the title block stays the same, just the text inside gets smaller.
<nutshell42> jilocasin: look at it, if it's 1280x1024 it's correct
<jilocasin> nutshell42: thats what it says
<nutshell42> konqueror->view->icon size. Standard is very large or something, set it to medium
<jilocasin> nutshell42: but as I said earlier, everything is scaled as if it were 640x480, just the curves are smoother.
<nutshell42> for the window border, right-click on the window titlebar->window behaviour and choose another style; the height of your titlebar looks about right for the fontsize
<jilocasin> nutshell42: thanks for the help, gotta run for now, I'll return, so if you can think of anything, ... :)
<dennis_p> debian kanotix had the same button/window/font size problems take a look at what this bash script changes http://kanotix.com/files/fix-dpi-kdm.bash
<McScruff> Is there a way (other then a virtual machine) to get a high windows compatibility? im wondering if ther eis a way or if itsbest to duel boot
<nutshell42> McScruff: depends, there's wine
<nutshell42> but if you need lots of windows apps or want to play games dual boot is the way to go
<McScruff> naa, tbh that dont run any 3rd pary apps i want
<McScruff> *party
<nutshell42> which apps do you want?
<McScruff> there is an app called offline list (its a gba rom manager)
<jefferyb> does kubuntu have a file similar to /etc/rc.local that runs peronal services, or whichever program that I want to run during booting time?
<techniq> could someone tell me how to update a package from a .deb..  do I use dpkg -i --force something.deb?.. I don't see something like rpm -U...
<McScruff> i was reading about "turbolinux" does this use wine or a different method
<Hobbsee> techniq: sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nutshell42> jefferyb: just link your script in one of the runlevels
<techniq> I thought apt-get was just used for remote files from your sources.list file?
<techniq> and dpkg was for when you have the .deb in front of you... so to speak
<nutshell42> dpkg -i doesn't work?
<nutshell42> I thought you didn't need any special options
<techniq> no.. i terrors if the file a previous version is already installed
<techniq> I can remove it and install the new one.. 
<neoncode> does libtotem work with firefox RC 3?
<Hobbsee> not sure, there's something on the wiki about it
<nutshell42> you sure? I thought it only produced errors if you tried to overwrite files of a different package
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> [firefox1.5]  see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<techniq> dpkg: error processing klearlook-0.9.3_0.9.3-1_i386.deb (--install):
<techniq>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kstyle_klearlook_config.la', which is also in package klearlook-0.9.2
<nutshell42> --force-overwrite should work
<techniq> they are self made files from cleaninstall
<neoncode> I think that was about RC 1?
<techniq> so maybe I just don't know what I'm doing ;)
<neoncode> Meh, I guess i'll just try it....
<nutshell42> techniq: could be, I never made a .deb =P
<techniq> awe.. I think I see why :)
<nutshell42> I assume you somehow made him think they are different packages
<techniq> the name is klearlook-0.9.3 (and the version shows 0.9.3).. probably since they have conflicting names.. one is klearlook-0.9.2 and the other klearlook-0.9.3 it thinks there different files
<neoncode> nope... doesn't seem to... T_T
<Drakeson> where can I find the about:konqueror files?
<Drakeson> (gonna touch them a bit ;)
<Hobbsee> ~/.kde/config maybe?
<redondos> has everyone already installed kde 3.5?
<Drakeson> Hobbsee: nah
<redondos> do your homework
<Drakeson> redondos: yep! me!
<Hobbsee> redondos: yeah, from rc2
<redondos> sweetness
<neoncode> hey, did wine get a 0.9.2 relace? sweet...
<redondos> already taken the acid2 test?
<redondos> yay
<kkathman> hi there redondos :)
<redondos> hihi kkathman 
<nutshell42> Drakeson: about:konqueror is the page it loads at startup?
<kkathman> just thought I'd wave and say hi....i'll be quiet now ;)
<nutshell42> file:///usr/share/apps/konqueror/about/launch.html
<neoncode> hey, text won't display in flashplayer in firefox...
<Drakeson> thnx, stupid me! it could be found with a mouse hover!
<redondos> kkathman: hi is good :D
<redondos> just that I was on the phone
<redondos> anyway, guys, where in the 'regional and accesibility' section of kconfig can I configure my keyboard's multimedia keys?
<nutshell42> redondos: khotkeys
<redondos> I'd like something like 'dcop amarok player next' for the "next" button & stuff
<neoncode> hey wait, firefox 1.5 is properly relised! yay, I realy need to know these things faster....
<redondos> nutshell42: ty!
<ccc_> firefox 1.5 :O
<jefferyb> Thanks guys for the help... I haven't gotten to work, but I will be back later with more questions... Thank you again for the help
<McScruff>   klibido: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.2) but it is not installable
<McScruff> Help -^^
<kkathman> MCScruff try pan as a newsreader...its nicer than Klibido
<McScruff> but it dont do nzb's
<nutshell42> hmm, total kde fsck up
<nutshell42> I wonder whether kde 3.5 is really stable
<kkathman> McScruff: are you on 3.4.3 or 3.5 ?
<McScruff> 3.5
<McScruff> is it time to downgrade already?
<Hobbsee> McScruff: apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<McScruff> i have
<aseigo> nutshell42: yes, it is =) 
<McScruff> :)
<aseigo> nutshell42: describe "total kde fuck up"
<McScruff> i can, the new kde is shite 
<Hobbsee> McScruff: apt-get install kdelibs4c2
<McScruff> kdelibs4c2 is already the newest version.
<neoncode> what's up with KDE 3.5? I still have 3.4 as I have not had time to upgrade..
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<McScruff> neoncode, i wouldnt yet
<icewt> does the upgrade to KDE 3.5 go smooth? and does it work well?
<Hobbsee> what are the problems with it?
<neoncode> McScruff: what's up with it?
<McScruff> well i can compile nothing now...
<Hobbsee> McScruff: apt-get install kde-devel?
<McScruff> hmm, i thought it would have done that when i upgraded..
<McScruff> it hasnt
<McScruff> ty hobbsee
<Hobbsee> McScruff: check of kdelibs4-dev too - somethings saying that you dont have it
<McScruff> i already checked and i have that
<Hobbsee> ah ok, cool
<McScruff> configure: error: Error: uudeview.h not found!  - anyone know the name of the dev package this is in
<amu> libuu-dev
<amu> which is a general problem for kubuntu main-packages, cause libuu-dev home is in universe  
<McScruff> cheers
<nalioth> McScruff: yes, open a console and type "apt-cache search uudeview"  and install the -dev pkg
<crimsun> amu: could it be promoted to main?
<infamus> wow, this channel is quiet....
<infamus> what kind of cool stuff can i do with KDE
<amu> nalioth: do you know, about what youre talking? sorry thats bullshit
<jonathon> hello how do i get rid of all the ubuntu stuff out of my computer
<infamus> jonathan, reformatting ususally works
<jonathon> hehe
<icewt> any problems in upgrading to kde 3.5?
<jonathon> i want kubuntu distro the same as if i had kubuntu cd
<McScruff> FFS Still wont MAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jonathon> i dont wan ubuntu i want the gnome stuff all gone
<amu> crimsun: depends, he didnt told us, on what he's working in, what he's doing ... he just asked which packages includes uudeview.h .. the answer was libuu-dev 
<infamus> icewt: nope, worked like a charm, i just installed with apt-get install kde
<JptrDuo> I wanna upgrade to kde 3.5 but all my pacakges keep being held back after installing the repo/key on the kubuntu website
<McScruff> amu, that package worked a treat :P
<infamus> JptrrDuo: i never had that problem.....
<amu> crimsun: guess you know what's needed in order to pass to main? 
<bassburner> JptrDuo: I'm having the same problem
<JptrDuo> would it be a problem if I'm running kde rite now? if I went into runlevel 2 would that solve it?
<icewt> infamus: ok, good
<amu> McScruff: cheers
<crimsun> amu: ah, I just happened to switch over to this buffer. Your reply read like it was a b-d issue.
<infamus> JptrDuo, just update kde through terminal, you packages should be fine
<Sneaky_Bastard> I guess I have to burn down this box and start over :(
<McScruff> Got A Make Error, Very Annoyed now (i still blame kde 3.5) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/443045
<crimsun> amu: (as in a major b-d issue preventing KDE packages from building properly in main)
<nalioth> amu: may i help you?
<JptrDuo> yeah, I get this problem when I do sudo apt-get upgrade (after updating the repo's of course)
<nalioth> amu: i do not appreciate profanity in the channel, esp when connected with me
<bassburner> JptrDuo: I just tried an apt-get dist-upgrade and it's installing everything now.  I can't say that this won't break everything though
<amu> crimsun: no prob, its not needed
<jonathon> hello i know u get ap-get install kubuntu-desktop how do u get rid of the gnome stuff
<infamus> JptrDuo: its odd, im not having that problem.....
<JptrDuo> interesting, supposedly dist-upgrade is "safer" than upgrade, I'll try taht now
<JptrDuo> waddaya know, it's getting ready to download a lot of stuff now :-)
<JptrDuo> thx for making a great distro guys!
<jonathon> i dist-upgraded myself from hoary to breezy go me!
<Hobbsee> yay jonathon!
<Sneaky_Bastard> yah, wub joo all!!!
<amu> McScruff: link: cannot find the library `/lib/libacl.la
<amu> McScruff: the correct answer, the missing package you search is: libacl1-dev
<infamus> !tell infamus about make
<infamus> grrrr, i cant compile mplayer
<jsubl2> grrrrrrrrrr why not
<jonathon> yo no one knows how to get rid of ubuntu????????????
<infamus> jsubl2: cuz im prolly doin something wrong
<jsubl2> apt-get build-dep mplayer
<infamus> oh, ok
<amu> jonathon: install SuSE? 
<jsubl2> thats blasphemy
<infamus> jsubl2: E:unable to find source package for mplayer
<durt> kde crashes (freezes) very frequently, especially when i run konqueror. whats going on?
<amu> jsubl2: build-dep mplayer is blasphemy :) ? 
<jsubl2> enable universe and multiverse in your apt sources
<jsubl2> infamus, you don't need to build it. that apt one is fine
<jsubl2> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<infamus> jsubl2: n00b question-how do i enable universe and multiverse
<McScruff> Hobbsee , u around?
<Hobbsee> yes
<durt> infamus: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment some repos
<jsubl2> infamus, use adept.. it has menu buttons for that i believe
<McScruff> can i pm?
<jsubl2> or synaptic
<infamus> jsubl2: adept? oh yeah your dealing with a linux n00b!
<jsubl2> it is under the system menu
<Hobbsee> McScruff: just say it in the main channel
<jonathon> amu: i dont want to get rid of ubuntu i want to turn my distro into KUbuntu and i want all the gnome parts gone 
<jonathon> amu: ubuntu out kubtuntu in
<durt> jonathon: apt-get install kubuntu_desktop and your good to go
<jonathon> i want the gnome stuff gone
<jonathon> is there a command for that
<Hobbsee> jonathon: yes, ubuntuforums.org - there's a howto
<jonathon> cool
<durt> that will uninstall gimp, gaim and all that other good stuff though
<jonathon> thanks hobbsee
<amu> jonathon: run a apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<jonathon> AWESOME
<jonathon> now i have my information!
<kiko0123> hello guys
<amu> jonathon: you maybe need later on run a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, thats all 
<infamus> jsubl2: i cant find adept and cant remember the command to edit sources.list from the terminal
<kiko0123> i just installed kubuntu on my computer but i<m having a problem with KRDC can anyone help me please ^
<Hobbsee> infamus: kdesu adept
<jsubl2> infamus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kiko0123> it tells me rdesktop failiure Annuler-krdc. Could not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed
<benplaut> how do i set Konq to always open with tree sidebar open? i can't figure out how to get back the sidebar...
<kiko0123> but i didint installed anything it came standar when i installed kubuntu
<McScruff> Hobbsee , When i have made this package, can i send it to anyone to get it checked and maybe put in universe or something?
<Hobbsee> McScruff: got no idea, i've never tried
<McScruff> kk
<McScruff> anyone else know if i can submit it somewhere as the current one is sooooooo old
<Hobbsee> whoever maintains backports, i guess...
<kiko0123> anyone can help me ^
<kiko0123> *?
<amu> McScruff: sure, you'll also help maintain  it? 
<McScruff> yea
<crimsun> McScruff: backports are automatically built from the current development version
<amu> McScruff: which package we're talking about? a new one?  
<McScruff> klibido
<McScruff> klibido 0.2.4.1
<amu> crimsun: you're still in the motu team? 
<McScruff> :)
<crimsun> amu: yep
<amu> filename: pool/universe/k/klibido/klibido_0.2.4.1-1
<sophie_> any hardware guru here
<amu> McScruff: it's still there 
<sophie_> how can I diognostic a harddrive in linux my system freezes and I think its related
<amu> crimsun: cool you take care about the backpors? are those 'offical' backports?  
<crimsun> amu: I'm not involved with backports, but the ones in breezy-backports are official, yes
<McScruff> amu, i didnt see that one before i startedto build, nevermind
<kiko0123> hello anyone here can help me with my krdc issue please ?
<amu> crimsun: hmm, why Riddell and me build the backports manual if they are done automatic ? 
<crimsun> amu: you still have to request them
<amu> crimsun: i spend the last 10h on the ppc 3.5 backports :( 
<crimsun> amu: the ones on kubuntu.org, correct?
<amu> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> amu: right, the ones that go into archive.ubuntu.com are by-handed by elmo
<amu> cool, thx for this update :) 
<crimsun> nwo: np
<durt> tuxbar is so cool ;)
<bonggnu> hi
<regeya> GREATINGS
<bonggnu> libksieve0 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1
<regeya> GOT ANY WEED?
<bonggnu> northern lights rlz
<regeya> lol what
<Hobbsee> regeya: i think you might have the wrong channel...
<regeya> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey regeya 
<bonggnu> i can't get this package
<bonggnu> i am upgrading to kde 3.5
<regeya> I'm very impressed at how well kde apps work with (get this) windowmaker
<regeya> if only wmaker could handle dnd events
<regeya> (from something other than gnustep apps)
<kiko0123> why isint anyone answering me :<( ^
<regeya> kiko0123: just got here, and I'm wondering what your problem is
<McScruff> amu, that klibido in backports, how do i grab it through apt-get? i have un #'d the backporst repo but no luck, it still tries to install 0.2.3
<regeya> dunno about libksieve0
<kiko0123> hey regeya 
<regeya> dunno about libksieve0 bonggnu 
<Hobbsee> kiko0123: no one knows?
<kiko0123> well i<m having issues with KRDC
<kiko0123> it tells me rdesktop failiure Annuler-krdc. Could not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed
<regeya> oh...well, I can tell you, I don't know. :-(
<kiko0123> how can i uninstall and reinstall it back ? i need it to connect to college so i can finish my programming homework :Z
<regeya> but if anyone knows any reason why katd won't start for me, lemme know. :-)
<regeya> heh
<kiko0123> i just instaled kubuntu
<kiko0123> didint touched anything yet
<regeya> oh whee wmaker just died twice 
<jilocasin> 'ello all
<regeya> kiko0123: silly question; have you run an update/upgrade yet?
<kiko0123> regeya:  yes i did
<regeya> ok
<kiko0123> i enabled all deb packages and run update
<kiko0123> adept thing
<kiko0123> also im not able to su
<Hobbsee> !tell kiko0123 about sudo
<kiko0123> i try to get in root in shell but it tells me wrong password i was never asked to set a password
<Hobbsee> read the link ubotu sent you...
<kiko0123> no way i can just su instead of using sudo ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kiko0123: not for root
<infamus> jsubl2: i tried adding the universe and multiverse repos in adept, but im getting malformed line errors now
<jilocasin> anyone know why when I try to set eth0 manually it blanks out the gateway making it so I can't connect?
<regeya> kiko0123: if you really must have root, 'sudo passwd'
<Kamping_Kaiser> kiko0123: well, you can re-enagble root if you want
<kiko0123> yea i would like to
<Kamping_Kaiser> but some tools may (will?) break
<McScruff> amu or crimson, that klibido in backports, how do i grab it through apt-get? i have un #'d the backporst repo but no luck, it still tries to install 0.2.3
<Hobbsee> instructions are on that page, too lol
<kiko0123> thanx
<kiko0123> ill take a  look
<jsubl2> infamus, did you change them by hand or with adept/synaptic
<infamus> jsubl2: at first i tried with adept, but when i enabled the universe repos adept crashed and shut down
<jsubl2> copy them to pastebin
<jsubl2> and post the link
<jsubl2> see /topic
<Maniqui> Hi
<Maniqui> i need some help, i'm very newbie in linux
<kkathman> Maniqui:  whats up?
<Maniqui> hi kkathman, thanks for replying
<Maniqui> i have installed kubuntu 5.10
<Kamping_Kaiser> Maniqui: ask a question, don't ask if peopl ewill help
<Maniqui> ok!
<infamus> jsubl2: here- http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/443101
<kiko0123> guys for my krdc issue i found something on help:/krdc/installation.html it says: Remote Desktop Connection can be found in the kdenetwork package on ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/
<kiko0123> now i go on ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/snapshots
<Maniqui> i have installed kubuntu
<kiko0123> but there is several one
<Kamping_Kaiser> Maniqui: :)
<kiko0123> which one should i take exactly?
<Maniqui> but my network card isnt detected
<kiko0123> i see several kdenetwork packages :Z
<Maniqui> I have the RT2500
<Maniqui> I know that it has "problems" in Ubuntu
<kkathman> Maniqui: some do
<Maniqui> I mean, it has RALINK RT2500 (it's a MSI PC54G2)
<Maniqui> few months ago I tried Ubuntu 4.x (cant remember) and the card wasnt detected
<Maniqui> I have found the project in sourceforge about RT2X00 drivers for Linux
<kkathman> Maniqui: there are a few that Linux, in general, dont like..but I cant tell you exactly which ones they are
<Maniqui> the problem is: I dont have no idea how to install a driver in linux
<kkathman> well the problem isnt the driver really, its getting the driver to be used in the kernal I think
<kkathman> though I know some NICs have linux drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a module, not a driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> Maniqui: is there a linux module for the software
<jilocasin> anyone know why when I try to set eth0 manually it blanks out the gateway making it so I can't connect?
<kkathman> if its a module thats a good thing
<Maniqui> ok, kkathman. Yes, there is one, I will give you the URL in few seconds
<kkathman> jilocasin: yah thats standard..but it should stay put when you reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> jilocasin: can you be more specifiic?
<kkathman> I came across this just this past weekend in fact
<jilocasin> kamping_kaiser: System Settings -> NetworkSettings ->Administrator mode -> configure interface
<jilocasin> kamping_kaiser: Change dhcp to manual, Enter gateway in empty Routes tab. Apply, redoes network, close window, try to connect, connection refused, 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. bizare
<kkathman> jilocasin: yes I know exactly what you are talking about
<jilocasin> kamping_kaiser: Reopen Network settings, gateway blank.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug?
<kkathman> yep
<infamus> jsubl2: nvm, i found the error
<jilocasin> kkathman: workaround?
<kkathman> jilocasin: go to a konsole and type sudo network-admin
<kkathman> and do it there
<Maniqui> i'm back: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<jilocasin> kkathman: tried, "command not found"
<kiko0123> errr i need to get krdc working so i can finish my vb.net program for tomorrow :Z:Z
<Maniqui> that is what I need to install to my fresh ubuntu install
<Maniqui> of course, no idea how to do it, and I'm right now at Windows
<kkathman> jilocasin: ohh you prolly installed only kubuntu
<jilocasin> kkathman: what else do I need to install?
<Maniqui> so, if I move to Kubuntu right now, I will be in "blind mode", with no internet. :|
<kkathman> jilocasin: lemme check
<kkathman> jilocasin: are you trying to use dhcp or static?
<[Relic] > is there a master list of all the processes and what resources they use?
<LjL> [Relic] : ps aux
<jilocasin> kkathman: static, dhcp works, sort of, that's how I'm connected now, 
<LjL> [Relic] : or press ctrl+esc
<kkathman> jilocasin: I'd stick with dhcp then
<kkathman> jilocasin: do you get DNS?
<[Relic] > looking for a description of those
<LjL> [Relic] : what do you mean?
<jilocasin> kkathman:DNS, yep three actually 2 from my ISP and 1 from my router.
<infamus> jsubl2: yay, adept is installing just fine
<[Relic] > hoping to find a web page that listed out what they do so I could figure out if I could shut any of the down or if they were all needed
<kkathman> jilocasin: you should be in good shape then
<jilocasin> kkathman:not really, DNS is unstable and slow....
<jilocasin> kkathman, how do I get the gateway to stick when using a static IP?
<kiko0123> i have a tar.bz2 file how do i decompress ?
<kiko0123> nm got it
<kkathman> jilocasin: what I found, was that when I put that gateway in, and hit OK..even though it didnt seem to be there, after I rebooted, and went and checked...it was there
<LjL> [Relic] : don't shut them down. see the files in /etc/init.d for services that are kept running on the system, some of which you *might* possibly disable
<LjL> [Relic] : don't just kill the processes
<LjL> [Relic] : anyway, i'm pretty sure most of the standard processes you've running have an useful purpose
<[Relic] > I know that much, that is why I was wondering if there was a master list of the most common processes
<jilocasin> kkathman: well I'll try that, brb I hope....
<LjL> [Relic] : don't think
<LjL> [Relic] : why not just list the files in /etc/init.d, do an "apt-cache show <package>" for all of them to see what they do, and then decide which (if any) to not start?
<LjL> (or a "man <programname>" for that matter)
<kkathman> I wish I could catch on to lInux's way of networking...its seems rational, but there are alot of pitfalls that I havent worked out
<[Relic] > "man programname" doesn't seem to work well
<isaneo> hello :)
<kiko0123> hum ok i got the kdenetwork package extracted it, its suposed to be insatlled via ./configure, make then makeinstall, i made the ./configure it asked me to install gcc which i did but i still have some errors http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/443115 what else i have to do so it install correctly ?
<LjL> [Relic] : that's mostly because programs may have a different name than what's in /etc/init.d
<isaneo> can someone tell me the line I need in sources.list to enable multiverse?
<isaneo> (I have universe, apparently)
<LjL> [Relic] : if you type "dpkg -S <filename>", like "dpkg -S /etc/init.d/something", you should be able to see what package it belongs to
<LjL> [Relic] : then, you can do an "apt-cache show package", or a "dpkg -L package | grep man" to see what the man page is called
<isaneo> and also, is there a way to have more than one apt-get install going simultaneously? (complains about a lock file if I try)
<LjL> isaneo: no
<isaneo> wow
<isaneo> that is useless
<isaneo> I thought apt was meant to be versatile and such...
<LjL> isaneo: what, not being able to install more than one program at a time?
<LjL> seems quite reasonable to me
<isaneo> ...
<LjL> why would you *want* to install more than one program at a time?
<isaneo> how does that seem reasonable?
<isaneo> why wouldn't I? 
<isaneo> if I want, for example to apt-get install kde
<isaneo> or some other big package
<isaneo> and then want to get another small package...
<LjL> the first thing you're installing will be doing many (big, in the case of kde) changes to your filesystem and configurations
<LjL> the last thing you'd want is one installation getting in the way of another
<Hobbsee_away> isaneo: then you just say "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4" all on one line, and it works fine, as long as all the packages exist
<LjL> have you used windows? why do you think all installers on windows say "Please close all programs before continuing"?
<LjL> well, you don't need to close all programs in ubuntu (you often don't really need to in windows either, but anyway), but at least you definitely shouldn't be installing two programs at once, either in windows or in ubuntu
<Maniqui> hi, i'm here again. After installing the module for my wifi netcard, I think I should learn hot to mount an NTFS partition, so I can access to the zipped wifi netcard module, that is in a NTFS partition
<Maniqui> "After" = "Before"
<rinux> alguien sabe cual es la sala de charlas en espaol????
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Maniqui> charlas en espaol? ea!! eso, eso
<Maniqui> gracias!!!
<rinux> gracias!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Maniqui> thanks ubotu
<kiko0123> !gcc
<ubotu> from memory, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<kiko0123> errr
<kiko0123> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/443115 i<m having a error the c compiler cant create executables :Z
<[Relic] > is there anyway to quickly find the last modified file on the HD, I am trying to figure out exactly what keeps my HD running all the time, I am assuming something is loggin but not sure what
<Hobbsee> [Relic] : top?
<[Relic] > nothing labeled with log seems to be doing it
<bonggnu> anyone has a unichrome video chipset?
<sophie_> bonggnu: http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/
<neoncode> hey will any linux with a GUI run on a 6 year old computer with 32MB RAM?
<neoncode> such as xubuntu?
<icewt> mm.. kde 3.5 looks good :)
<kkathman> icewt: had any glitches yet??  Many are reporting icon probs
<icewt> kkathman: just installed. what kind of icon problems?
<kkathman> sizing it seems
<icewt> hmm.. haven't noticed anything yet
<kiko0123> how do you install it i didint understand
<kkathman> kiko0123: right now you have to go and get the source from KDE.org 
<kiko0123> hum and what is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php ^
<kkathman> or I guess there's something on the kubuntu website too
<kiko0123> i followed that but nothing changed
<icewt> fixed one of my problems though. at some point no new apps i installed were added in the menu when using 3.4.3. now when i installed 3.5 they are all there
<kkathman> nice
<icewt> i wonder if xdmcp support in kdm is also fixed...
<_texas> hey guys can u tell me how to mount my DVD drive please?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<stupendo44> how's kde 3.5 looking for kubuntu breezy?
<_texas> really sweet, m a noob but its runnin really good
<stupendo44> is it in the default repository, or somewhere special?
<Dr_Fate> W: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/kdepim/kaddressbook_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<Dr_Fate>   Size mismatch
<Dr_Fate> W: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/kdepim/akregator_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<Dr_Fate>   Size mismatch
<Dr_Fate> and more
<Dr_Fate> I followed the announcement page to the letter
<Dr_Fate> what gives?
<icewt> Dr_Fate: try sudo apt-get clean
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dr_Fate about gpgerr
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: basically, those msgs are telling you to "try your download again, our server is being hammered atm"
<Dr_Fate> thx
<Dr_Fate> now this pat-get install kubuntu-desktop is going to install KDE 3.5 right?
<kiko0123> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. anyone know how to fix this error ^
<kiko0123> ?????
<nalioth> kiko0123: install "build-essential"
* kiko0123 looks in adept
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: have you enabled the 3.5 Final repos?
<kiko0123> got it
<kiko0123> installing..
<kiko0123> wow thank you nalioth works :)
<kiko0123> errr
<kiko0123> an other error now :X
<kiko0123> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> xincludes is, like, totally, for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<kiko0123> thats what i dont like about linux :Z
<miraage> hi all: how primetime is kubuntu: kde-3.5? i need something really non-flaky for a novice user.
<Dr_Fate> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: then when you dist-upgrade you should be brought to the 'final' release of 3.5
<Dr_Fate> isn't superkaramba supposed to be intergrated into KDE now?
<Dr_Fate> How do I enable it?
<_aj> can i get help here if i have problems with gtk apps with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> _aj: yes you on breezy?
<Dr_Fate> yes
<_aj> yes
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: k > run app > superkaramba
<_aj> i get this error about cairo_xlib_create_surface with any gtk app
<merc> i just upgraded to breezy, and would like to give kde 3.5 a run, i put in the line i need in the sources.list file, what package is it that i need to apt-get to install it?
<Dr_Fate> superkaramba
<Dr_Fate> Could not run the specified command.
<_aj> the thing is google doesn't even know that error and i can't seem to get any help on this
<kiko0123> inpossibl
<kiko0123> *inpossible
<kiko0123> google know everything
<_aj> not anymore
<merc> *impossible :P
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: the repos are not fully updated i'm thinking , since you earlier got size mismatches (indicating that you d/l a file that was in the process of uploading to the server)
<Hobbsee> wow!  locate is sure faster than kfind!
<nalioth> _aj: does your gtk app start? or error out totally with that error msg?
<_aj> errors out
<Kamping_Kaiser> locate searches a db
<_aj> its some undefined symbol
<_aj> either it has a symbol it doesn't understand or cairo is trying to do something that isn't in gtk?
<_aj> i don't know much about cairo and gtk really but thats my gathering
<_aj> i really don't want to re-install everything i was hoping to just re-compile something or apt-get something if need be
<icewt> Dr_Fate: superkaramba seems to be in the kde 3.5 repository, you still just have to install it separately
<nalioth> _aj: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<_Sparky> Evening all..
<merc> im trying to install kde 3.5, i've added the line in sources.list i need, what packages do i need to apt-get to install it?
<_aj> let me check
<nalioth> merc: none. just apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<_aj> hmm
<_aj> guess not
<nalioth> merc: unlesss you've never run kubuntu before, then install "kubuntu-desktop"
<jilocasin> anyone know how I can add support for the various video and audio formats (wmv mpeg, etc.) in kubuntu
<merc> ahh
<merc> there we go.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jilocasin about multimedia
<merc> whaoh, dependency stuff craziness..
<merc> apt-getting kubuntu-desktop says its not going to install a bunch of stuff like kmail knotes etc..
<_Sparky> merc: try using the Adept Updater. all I had to do was reboot to fix some module issues.
<nalioth> merc: not uncommon during a version upgrade like this
<nalioth> merc: lots of pkgs are still not updated, and may update at a later time
<merc> ok, so i just ignore them for now? (is that -f?) 
<_Sparky> ubotu tell _Sparky about multimedia
<mtupper> i find kde wallet to be kinda pointless and its starting to irritate me.  I want to disable it and I found it in Kcontrol > KDE Components > Service Manager ... but I cant do anything here!!!  anybody got an answer to my pickle?
<kkathman> but hopefully still work we might add :)
<_aj> i installed that but still get the same error for some reason
<mtupper> oh, and I did CLI$  sudo kcontrol...
<_Sparky> ubotu tell _Sparky about acrobat
<kiko0123> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Hobbsee> mtupper: dont you want security and privacy, kde wallet?
<kiko0123> !qt
<WolfManz611> anyone have any idea why using adept would make my drive icons dissapear?
<Hobbsee> in control, this is
<Hobbsee> *in kcontrol, this is
<mtupper> another thing thats growing on me, I find Kwifimanager to be kinda ghetto, anybody recommend something better?
<mtupper> Hobbsee, please tell me the security benefit!  All I notice is that immediately after logging on (with my std user password) kmail launches and triggers KDE wallet, yet again asking for my password...  so at the end of the day, its just like a double login, but I see no extra security benefit...
<_aj> what package is ark in? anyone know?
<sampan> mtupper, i think i just right-clicked the tray icon for it and selected "configure" and then unchecked the "enable wallet manager" box -- it's never reappeared for me
<sampan> for me, best security is just plain memorizing all my logins and passwords
<sampan> ;x
<_aj> this is a lost cause
<_aj> is there a kubuntu cd that has 3.5 rc2 available?
<kiko0123> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<kiko0123> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<kiko0123> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<kiko0123> hum
<kiko0123> !kde headers
<ubotu> kiko0123: I give up, what is it?
<kiko0123> !prefix
<ubotu> kiko0123: Do they come in packets of five?
<kiko0123> o_O
<kiko0123> :<(
<kiko0123> i never choosed prefixes !!!
<_aj> is there a way to re-install kubuntu and not lose your X settings because it took me forever to get my touchpad scrolling to work?
<mtupper> sampan, sorry I didnt follow you i guess...  right click on Kmail in sys tray?  I cant find the checked "enable wallet manager" doing this...
<_aj> should i just back up xorg.conf and things should be good?
<nalioth> kiko0123: kde-devel and kdebase-dev
<merc> so im trying to emerge kubuntu-desktop, but its saying some crap cant be installed, how do i say 'ok i dont care install the rest of the stuff' (i've tried -f and -m)
<nalioth> merc: 'emerge' ? :)
<merc> erk!
<merc> apt-get
<merc> :X
<nalioth> merc: yes, you are likely to have "broken" pkgs until the server sync, we've already seen that it IS syncing as we speak
<merc> its tough keeping all these distros straight, i run like 3 or 4
<merc> nalioth: so, if i just wait and be patient it'll be fixed, is what you're saying?
<jilocasin> are there any kde media players that can play mpeg, wmv, etc. with the right codecs?
<nalioth> merc: yes
<merc> nalioth: ok, thanks :)
<nalioth> jilocasin: yes, all of them
<merc> (i think the breezy upgrade is messing with the way my laptop mousepad acts.)
<merc> usually a double tap+drag would act like drag and drop type stuff
<merc> it could just be an fvwm upgrade though
<merc> we shall see.
<_aj> what laptop you have?
<merc> toshiba satellite
<_aj> ah ok
<_aj> is that a synaptic touchpad?
<merc> not positive, lets see..
<kiko0123> thanx nalioth..
<merc> crap, i forget my exact model.
<jilocasin> nalioth: can you give me an example? I've installed the win32codecs and Kaffeinne says it can't play a sample wmv file
<sampan> mtupper, kwalletmanager puts an icon in my panel/tray when it's running ... right-clicking it lets me configure it -- and disable the whole thing
<nalioth> jilocasin: thanks to uncle bill, the codecs from m$ are always changing
<nalioth> jilocasin: so some of your files will work where others will not
<WolfManz611> anyone have any idea why using adept would make my drive icons dissapear?
<merc> _aj: are there issues with synaptic touchpads and breezy?
<mtupper> sampan, ahh... kwalletmanager!  i shall put a bullet in it right now.
<sampan> :D
<mtupper> hobbsee, cat got your tounge?
<sampan> i think hobbsee was disconnected a while back
<_aj> well i had to work to get mine to work correctly
<kkathman> yah 
<kkathman> shes gone
<mtupper> before I murder kde wallet, can anybody make a case for why I shouldnt?
<merc> _aj: did you have the double click/drag'n drop functionality retardation?
<kkathman> I think she compiled one too many things :)
<sampan> lol kkathman 
<kkathman> hey howzit goin sampan :)
<_aj> well i can't really drag and drop using taps
<sampan> not too bad ... getting over the thanksgiving slow-down -- hard to get much work done during that week.  yourself?
<_aj> i had problems getting the scroll working
<merc> _aj: that's my exact problem, the drag and drop tap deal
<merc> i dont have a scroll wheel on mine.
<_aj> oh ok
<merc> _aj: is there a writeup somewhere?
<_aj> not that i know of its kinda one of those things that most people don't have the touchpads to really test
<merc> what'd you have to do?
<merc> kernel crap?
<_aj> well 
<_aj> make sure when X starts its using the synaptics
<_aj> i forget how i fixed it 
<merc> lol, im sure ill track down a solution :)
<_aj> but there is a file in /etc/ somewhere some pcmouse probe file
<merc> brb, painkillers and antibiotics!
<_aj> and if you delete it synaptics touchpad worked much better with X
<_aj> but if you google around you will see there are lots of different Xorg.conf files for synaptics touchpads
<chapium> this has got to be the weirest i've seen
<chapium> how do you change the network settings without root!?
<_aj> with sudo? lol
<sampan> chapium  use sudo
<kkathman> chapium:  are you in KDE trying to change it?
<kkathman> if so, you probably need to get the Breezy Updates which fix Administrator Mode
<sampan> yeah that bug nails a lot of peeps
<merc> gah, breezy messed with my fonts too :X
<_aj> breezy was buggier than hoary i think
<kkathman> _aj:  I do not agree with that at all
<kiko0123> DAMN CRAP
<kiko0123> i just wasted 3hrs of my life
<merc> nice!
<_aj> oh ok 
<kiko0123> trying to install that KRDC thing
<_aj> i've just had a lot of issues
<kiko0123> so i could RDC into my computer at college
<kiko0123> and same error as before
<kiko0123> damn
<jilocasin> when I install a package, how do I determine where they were installed to?
<sampan> it was buggier for me for sure: admin mode, broken clock, amarok eating up cpu time, now (still) busted scim packages ... lots of things in breezy worked perfectly for me in hoary
<merc> im still waiting for the server or whatever to sync up so i can apt-get kde 3.5...
<nalioth> jilocasin: in a terminal you can type "dpkg -L $PACKAGENAME"
<nalioth> jilocasin: or you can find the pkg in synaptic and right click on it, > properties
<_aj> all i know is i can't believe i broke anything gtk based thats a first
<_aj> and re-installing gnome doesn't fix it
<nalioth> merc: i'd wait a couple of days
<_aj> sometimes my konqueror browser will even freeze not sure why but it does
<merc> wait!? hah..
<nalioth> _aj: have you installed 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<_aj> yea
<_aj> well i tried
<_aj> dbus-1-utils fails
<merc> any way to get it now? :)
<nalioth> merc: if you like hitting yer head against the wall
<merc> k :)
<merc> ill just comment the repo out and get the normal release.
<_aj> i don't want to totally re-install breezy i just wish there was a way to fix what i broke
<kkathman> _aj: what did you break?
<merc> bah, i commented it out and there's one package that says it wont install..
<_aj> gtk
<kiko0123> anyone know any other RDC tool then KRDC ^^^^
<kiko0123> ???
<kiko0123> !krdc
<ubotu> kiko0123: Are you smoking crack?
<kkathman> gnome?
<nalioth> _aj: "sudo apt-get -f install" doesnt fix you up?
<_aj> nah
<merc> lemme try
<kkathman> yah
<kiko0123> !rdc
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kiko0123
<_aj> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/dbus-launch.1.gz', which is also in package dbus
<_aj> then it fails
<nalioth> _aj: ahh, now we're gettin somewhere
<merc> nalioth: nope, says ksysguard wont be installed :( and wont proceed..
<nalioth> _aj: at the risk of blowin the shingles off your house, you can force it
<_aj> we are?
<_aj> how is that?
* kkathman fastens his seatbelt
<nalioth> _aj: do you have the location of the .deb it's trying to install?
<_aj> yeah i tried to do dpkg -i file.deb
<kkathman> nalioth:  he said he broke gtk  ?
<luisalberto> hi
<merc> hm, says ksysguard has unmet dependencies..
<nalioth> kkathman: nah, we're good
<nalioth> merc: wait a couple days
<kkathman> oh I know...just was curious as to what he meant hehe
<merc> i took the 3.5 repo out of the sources.list
<merc> im just getting normal kde now
<_aj> but yeah its in /var/cache 
<nalioth> _aj: you with me? type "sudp apt-get install dbus"
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> _aj: whats the full path to the deb?
<luisalberto> hi, i'm kde new user
<kkathman> hi luisalberto :)
<_aj> oh man i messed up this system
<luisalberto> hi
<kkathman> welcome
<nalioth> _aj: no you havent
<_aj> yeah
<_aj> because dbus fails too
<luisalberto> thank you
<nalioth> _aj: i'm trying to help you here. what is the path to the deb that fails
<_aj> for some reason hal wants dbus 0.50
<luisalberto> i love kubuntu
<kkathman> luisalberto: its a fine distribution...thanks :)
<nalioth> _aj: 'what' are you installing?
<_aj> dbus
<luisalberto> it's very good, 6 months in use..and is great
<nalioth> _aj: no. what are you installing that wants dbus .5 ?
<_aj> when i do apt-get install dbus
<kkathman> luisalberto: so you arent so "new" really :)
<nalioth> _aj: what is the path to the deb that fails, please
<kiko0123> anyone know any good RDC tool something like KRDC, KRDC dosent work correctly here for some reasons...
<luisalberto> well, + o- , but yeah!
<_aj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_aj>   hal: Depends: dbus (>= 0.50-1) but 0.36.2-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<_aj> can't i just like apt-get remove anything gnome related and re-do it?
<nalioth> _aj: if you'll find the path, i can give you the command line (i dont have it, i'm on a powerpc box)
<luisalberto> guys, it's possible install a webcam?
<nalioth> _aj: it also sounds to me like you've been installing non ubuntu things
<luisalberto> a logitech quickcam usb?
<_aj> which path do you need
<nalioth> the path to the dbus deb ? 
<kiko0123> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/4645/snapshot12gz.png anyone have an idea why i get that 
<kiko0123> ?
<_aj> no basically i was dumb and had dapper stuff installed and went back to breezy
<nalioth> kiko0123: sudo apt-get install --reinstall rdesktop
<luisalberto> yes
<nalioth> _aj: ah i see now. you are to put it mildly, in a bucket of trouble
<_aj> i fixed it
<_aj> well dbus
<luisalberto> apt is great...so easy
<blanky> anyone here still having problems with kubuntu or is it fixed now
<kkathman> blanky: probably it will all shake out in a few days, people are trying to install 3.5 when everything isnt quite synched I think
<luisalberto> nop, i just installed kde 3.5 and is nice
<blanky> kkathman, ah, that's cool. I've been wanting to use kubuntu-desktop but it kieeps breaking when I upgrade stuff
<luisalberto> no problems, run very well
<kkathman> blanky: you might wait a couple of days and try again
<_aj> ok i think i install ubuntu-desktop now
<_aj> except firefox failed
<kiko0123> any automated way to install it yet ^
<kiko0123> omg
<kiko0123> nalioth: I LOVE YOU SOOOO MUCH !
<kiko0123> sudo apt-get install --reinstall rdesktop fixed the thing
<kiko0123> damn...
<kiko0123> i wasted 3hrs trying to reinstall it myself and stuff
<kiko0123> :Z:Z:Z
<kiko0123> thank you so much nalioth 
<nalioth> any time
<_aj> nalioth: firefox-gnome-support won't install weird error
<nalioth> this is what we're here for
<drumline> Does anyone know what causes konquerer to say the following when I put in a cd-rom: "An error occured while loading media:/hdc:  The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist."   
<kiko0123> damn yes finally i can connect to college now ! and finish up my vb.net programming project :P
<_aj> Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...E: Registration process existed with status: 127
<nalioth> _aj: you are gonna have nothing but trouble, reverting from dapper to breeezy is best served by a backup of your home directory and a clean install
<_aj> lol i was afraid of that
<nalioth> kiko0123: you mean i enabled you to work on a "windows" project?
<_aj> and dapper is still broken?
<nalioth> _aj: dapper has not gotten started good in the "broken" category, lol
<_aj> huh? 
<_aj> well i'm off to do a fresh install of kubuntu 
<_aj> i hate giving up
<kiko0123> nalioth: lol.... well yea...
<kiko0123> were learning vb.net at college
<kiko0123> i<m a IT student
<nalioth> _aj: partition yoruself a new partition
<nalioth> _aj: and install breezy on the new partition
<kiko0123> were starting C this winter (next session)
<nalioth> _aj: put dapper back on the dapperized partition 
<_aj> well can i do that when i partitioned the whole drive?
<nalioth> _aj: and play with both
<kiko0123> but we have 2 vb.net classes just to introduce us into the world of programming and learn the basis etc...
<nalioth> _aj: you can do anyting you like with a liveCD
<nalioth> kiko0123: i'm just givin ya a hard time
<kiko0123> heh :P
<_aj> so you can re-size a partition with the live cd?
<nalioth> _aj: yes you can
<_aj> oh cool
<_michael> Very impressive community.  I'm new to Linux (well...  New as in 2 years usage, off and on with Microshit Winblows XP), but I've decided to take the plunge...
<_aj> you think dapper is even usable yet?
<_michael> Anyone know of a good guide to installing tar.gz files or compiling files from source for a newbie?
<_michael> AN extreme NEWBIE
<Tm_T> _michael: easy one
<nalioth> _aj: it is usable if you like the terminal
<Tm_T> a) untar package  b) read README and INSTALL files
<_aj> lol that bad?
<_michael> Many times it will come without README's
<_aj> well i did get X to show up but kdm i couldn't even apt-get
<_michael> Quick question...
* Tm_T is in Dapper, KDE is fine
<Delvien> anyone here use Kthinkbat???
<_michael> I am so used to the WIndows install process that I am thinking maybe installing apps in Linux is more like moving the files of a web site...
<_aj> i know a few days ago it wouldn't even let me apt-get install kdm
<nalioth> Tm_T: you havent hit the "x is broken" phase yet, eitheer
<kiko0123> _michael:  try adept
<Tm_T> nalioth: what's that :o
<_michael> Everything is more modular, and you can put the files wherever you like as long as the structure of the folders and files stays intact?
<kiko0123> really ez
<_aj> x being broken is not fun
<_michael> Am I right?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _michael about synaptic
<kiko0123> tell me too !
<_michael> I've used synaptic..
<nalioth> _michael: installing files is point and click
<_michael> I am just interested in files outside of the
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kiko0123 about synaptic
<_aj> well i think he wants to learn to compile though
<kiko0123> thanx :)
<_michael> Right... Compilation of source
<nalioth> _michael: compiling is easy
<_aj> like ./configure and all that fun stuff
<_michael> THe whole reason I went to Linux from WInblows lol
<_michael> to compile open source code
<nalioth> _michael: but it's preferred for you to use pkgs compiled for k/ubuntu
<_aj> i used to hate compiling source
<_michael> right right
<kiko0123> err nalioth you know what pissed me off
<nalioth> kiko0123: not really
<kiko0123> earlier when i did this ./configure
<_michael> Also...  I am so used to visual studio .et for windows for my c++ programming, and now I don't know where to go for an IDE for C++...  IS that something easy to find that I've overlooked?
<kiko0123> damn every min it stopped and gived me a error
<_aj> _michael: when you do compile make sure you don't do --prefix=/usr always do --prefix=$HOME/directory
<kiko0123> i needed to install libs and stuff
<_aj> that way you can't kill your system like i always do
<nalioth> _michael: anjuta, kdevelop and eclipse with c/c++ plugin
<kiko0123> i hope it isint always like that :Z
<_michael> thanks nalioth
<kiko0123> can we do vb.net on linux ?
<nalioth> kiko0123: as you learn, it'll get easier
<nalioth> kiko0123: you can do anything you like on linux
<kiko0123> hehe yea
<kiko0123> even microsoft stuff :Z ^
<_michael> what is kthinkbat?
<nalioth> if you wish to soil your box, yes, even m$ stuff
<kiko0123> lol nice
<_michael> hehe
<sampan> somehow that phrase "soil your box" just sounds obscene :X
<_michael> you guys have been great... Especially nalioth... thanks a million...
* nalioth hasnt owned a windows box since 2000
<_michael> i will investigate further on the compilation from source, and I will try to stop dual booting lol
<_michael> and go purebred Ubuntu!
<_michael> Gimme a hell yeah!
<nalioth> _michael: drop into #kubuntu-offtopic any time for compile help
<_michael> sure thing!
<nalioth> _michael: we can help you avoid mistakes that may break your box
<_michael> thanks again folks
<_michael> sometimes the best way to learn is to break so you're forced to fix lol
<_michael> at least that's how i learned windows lol
<_michael> except all the breaking was done before i even bought it
<_michael> at redmond washington they pre-broke it :)
<_michael> how kind of them!
<jhealey> hello all, anyone running KDE 3.5 yet?
<nalioth> jhealey: wait a few days, on it.
<jhealey> yeah, whys that? bugs...
<_aj> now that kde 3.5 is out does that mean kde 4 is next release?
<kkathman> jhealey: just everything is being synched up
<kkathman> alot of peeps jumped the gun
<jhealey> i got it
<jhealey> where is everyone from? I am in Texas
<kkathman> Ditto
<kkathman> Im in Texas too...Dallas area
<jhealey> i'm in wylie texas, very near dallas
<nalioth> lawsamercy, another Texan
<sampan> berkeley california :)
<kkathman> yes I have relatives that live there
<kkathman> in Wylie that is
<jhealey> kathman: nice
<_michael> philadelphia, pa
<jhealey> we like it here
<Tm_T> _aj: no really, it's probably a year or omre before 4 comes out
<jhealey> i used to live in boston
<jhealey> too cold there
<_michael> the city of beatings and bad football teams with cocky ass players
<Tm_T> I'm from North Carelia
<kkathman> quite a move for you then jhealey :)
<_michael> cough* T.O. *cough*
<kkathman> Tm_T: nice try
<jhealey> yep that was a move
<Tm_T> kkathman: I am
<kkathman> Tm_T: if you are going to try to fake it..you have to spell it right (jk)
<jhealey> carelyner?
<kkathman> Tm_T: its North Carolina :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I mean't North Carelia
<jhealey> i've become addicted to linux
<kkathman> I know Tm_T Im kiddin ya...didnt you see my JK
<Tm_T> no, I'm blind at mondays ;-P
<Tm_T> uh, it's not monday...
<jhealey> it is monday
<Tm_T> I need some coffee
<jhealey> isn't it?
<Tm_T> a lot
<kkathman> well its Tuesday night here
<sampan> ditto
* kkathman slaps jhealey into the next day
<kkathman> welcome!
<jhealey> thanks
<kkathman> hehe
<jhealey> i feel better already
<kkathman> ROFL
<jhealey> this means tomorrow is payday
<Tm_T> wednesday here
<kkathman> see how much better that is?
<jhealey> yep.
<Tm_T> you yankees are always late ;-P
<jhealey> 12 more minutes to payday wwwooooo
* kkathman gives jhealey a Bud Select...Cheers!
<jhealey> Tm, what else are we known to be late for?
<jhealey> chugs Bud...
<jhealey> i need a new job, will anyone hire me?
<Tm_T> me
<Tm_T> I need a slave
<jhealey> i'll be veerrrry late for that Tm
<jhealey> but wait, how much does it pay?
<Tm_T> your life
<Tm_T> clean and simple
<jhealey> ok then.  
<jhealey> <----needs new job
<kkathman> whats your profession
<jhealey> 2 professions, automotive technician, sys admin
<kkathman> nice combo
<jhealey> yeah, it would be nice to find a job that utilizes both
<jhealey> what is your prof, kk, if you don't mind me asking
<sfazruzs> hi guys..
<sfazruzs> guys,i have one prob..
<sfazruzs> i'm installing two OS in my PC,so,one is win xp n one is kubuntu,but now the option to choose has three...
<sfazruzs> two same kubuntu and one win xp..
<sfazruzs> how to delete the other one kubuntu?
<jhealey> gotta go
<jhealey> see you all later
<Tm_T> breakfast ->
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get a "Computer" icon on the desktop in KDE that won't show up on my gnome desktop?
<martinjh99> Morning!!
<martinjh99> Trying to install KDE packages for building and I get this error...
<martinjh99>   kdebase-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5-rc1) but it is not installable
<merc> im having all sorts of problems apt-getting kubuntu-desktop for breezy.. :(
<drumline> The networking component in KDE wont allow me accesss to change the interface properties
<thebanana> anyone use kvpnc here?
<thebanana> rather, what's the preferred method for connecting to a windoze vpn server?
<carsten> How can I "unrar" stuff?
<b0nn> isnt there a rar client for linux
<viviersf> yes 
<sampan> b0nn, the repos have unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<viviersf> sudo apt-get install unrar :)
<viviersf> yep
<b0nn> hmm I meant for CarstenP 
<sampan> lol oh
<sampan> carstenp  the repos have unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<sampan> :D
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> that fix0red it :)
<CarstenP> hehe
<sampan> lol ... my bad -- flipping windows too much -- context, they say, is everything!
<thebanana> anyone use kvpnc for pptp?
<CarstenP> thanks, which is better? the free or nonfree version?
<sampan> no idea ... never had to use either yet :/
<CarstenP> disreagard that
<b0nn> Ive only used unrar on slack
<CarstenP> i found out, free can online <3.0 nonfree can >= 3.0
<b0nn> ah cool
* b0nn writes a note
<nalioth> unrar-nonfree works with all rar files
<nalioth> unrar-free is "i think i can code it to work with rars"
<b0nn> Ive just installed kubuntu .. how do I change the kde theme?
<sampan> lol
<sampan> b0nn  system settings -- appearance 
<b0nn> d'oh
<b0nn> I was looking at system settings desktop :\
<sampan> if you need to install a premade theme, kdesu kcontrol --> appearance and themes
<sampan> and there's a 'theme manager' section
<b0nn> like keramik?
<sampan> yeah -- that should be accessible through the system settings ... but there are downloadable themes on kde-look.org and such -- easier to install them in kcontrol iirc
<b0nn> ah cool
<b0nn> google did throw one or two of those at me.
<b0nn> thats betterer :)
* b0nn cant handle the square look
<sampan> yeah -- gotta love how customizable kde is -- i need a ultra-plain desktop -- no icons, transparent panel with just a few icons -- all monochrome -- easy to set up with kde for tranquility ... or as Kramer would say: "serenity now!"
<b0nn> the square look ...looks prehistoric
<b0nn> I shake my head though when I see the .. make me look like windows option
<drumline> so what's the scoop on KDE 3.5...  when will that arrive?
<kkathman> drumline: wait a few days :)
<drumline> kkathman: will it be like fireworks going off or something?   I'm new to linux so I don't know what to expect.
<vito> Hi hi.. I need help with forcefully changing screen resolution .. I've tried editing the xorg.conf with no success.. anyone able to help ?
<viviersf> hmmm
<drumline> vito: you have a KVM?
<viviersf> does any1 have an idea why my user doesnt read its correct bash settings ?
<drumline> vivier: .bashrc or .profile?
<vito> drumline what's KVM ?
<drumline> vito: Keyboard/Video/Monitor switch
<Hentai^XP> yeah um
<vito> drumline : err.. sorry still don't really understand what u mean..
<Hentai^XP> keyboard/vga/mouse be better
<kkathman> drumline: if you are on breezy...just wait till you get an Adept notification to update :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh
<vito> drumline : is it a program ?
<Hentai^XP> vito swtich between manys pcs using one monitor keyboard and mouse
<Hentai^XP> vito no its a piece of Hardware
<kkathman> kde3.5 is out, but its not completely synched up with everything yet :)
<vito> oh.. in that case.. I don't have KVM
<kkathman> Tm_T:  eh to you too :)
<drumline> kkathman: are the KDE upgrades groundbreaking usually?  I don't know the gravity of them.
<kkathman> drumline: this one, not really...when 4.0 comes out..presumably that will be
<Tm_T> already is
<kkathman> there are a few niceties
<kkathman> Tm_T: shh
<kkathman> and no Tm_T 4 is not out
<kkathman> yet
<Tm_T> btw Kopete 0.12 is getting more and more users(=testers)
<kkathman> good
<kkathman> it needs it
<Tm_T> kkathman: no it's not, but it's already something different :p
<kkathman> should only take them 6 years to fix the bugs in it
<kkathman> Tm_T: yes I know
<Tm_T> ;)
* Tm_T needs his kdm
<kkathman> but as releases go.. 3.5 isnt a biggie...some nice things..but not that earth shattering
<Tm_T> true
<kkathman> and its not synced in the repos yet (official ones)
<Tm_T> small fixes and improvenments everywhere
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> 90% of the people probably wont know
<kkathman> if you sat them side by side
<Tm_T> though I don't know much about 3.5 apps, I use mostly dev versions =)
<nalioth> Tm_T: you don't count, you cake stuffer
<kkathman> I know...you are the vast exception to most of the people in here...so what you do, is quite different than them
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> I compile stuff just to see if they compile fine
<kkathman> theres breezy, dapper, and Tm_T's version
<Tm_T> haha
* Tm_T is using dapper with svn stuff
<Tm_T> so yes, in that order ;)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  is working on crazy crockodile or something
<kkathman> or zany zebra
<b0nn> that reminds me
<b0nn> is there any name convention going on with ubuntu?
<sampan> placating platypus?
<b0nn> or is someone having fun
<kkathman> they are having fun 
<Tm_T> kkathman: you mean crazy crack deal?
<vito> hi hi..
<kkathman> no order really
<kkathman> they just find something fun
<vito> how can I tell which display driver I'm currently using
<b0nn> orgasmic ostrich?
<sampan> lol
<kkathman> I like that one :)
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> b0nn: you son of a!
<b0nn> :)
<Tm_T> now I wan't some Oyster Stout :(
<sampan> mmmmm -- that reminds me of the guinness i have sitting in my fridge -- brb
<Tm_T> hmm, or Guinness
<kkathman> mmmmm Guinness :)
<Tm_T> mmmm hard to get that stuff here
* kkathman has Bud Select in his fridge...its good too
<Tm_T> nah
<kkathman> son likes it..so we got it
<fatejudger> KDE 3.5!
<kkathman> fatejudger: no!
<fatejudger> YES!
<kkathman> no1
<kkathman> hehe
<nalioth> the naming convention is alphabetically adjective animal
<fatejudger> YES!!!111one
<kkathman> nalioth: except for skipping around yeah
<sampan> nalioth  but is there any pattern to which letter is chosen?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hey, Linus drank Guinness when he was creating Linux ;)
<kkathman> I dont recall the alphabet going w, h, b d
<sampan> rheumatoid rhinocerous
<Tm_T> kkathman: so get some Guinness ;)
<kkathman> or, nalioth what crazy alphabet are you learning?
<nalioth> kkathman: it has been decided that they are going in alphabetical order after dapper 
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> well...kewlll
<kkathman> eeerie elephant?
<sampan> so E should be ... effortless eel ?
<kkathman> fruity frog
<kkathman> googly giraffe?
<sampan> horny hippo
<Tm_T> enormous enymology
<Tm_T> ok
<nalioth> stinky skunk (and we're way way off in -offtopic land)
<Tm_T> true =)
<kkathman> jackedup jackal ?
<Tm_T> btw wtf is enymology =)
<kkathman> kraaaazy kangaroo (to please our aussie friends)
<fatejudger> sampan: lol
<sampan> fatejudger  i actually kinda like it -- it has a certain "ring" to it :X
<fatejudger> I don't really think the businesses would take too well to it
<sampan> sadly, i must agree
<fatejudger> lol
<kkathman> Im dissappointed we miss the letter C
<fatejudger> so does everyone have KDE 3.5 yet?
<kkathman> fatejudger:  NO
<kkathman> wait a few days
<fatejudger> wtf?
<fatejudger> why?
<fatejudger> I'm installing it right now
<kkathman> good luck
<fatejudger> I always install stuff right away
<fatejudger> Betas
<kkathman> shrug
<fatejudger> Release Candidates
<fatejudger> especially Finals
<fatejudger> what's wrong with Finals?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I've been using 3.5 for awhile I think
<kkathman> betas = "please break my system" 
<fatejudger> Tm_T: the Final just got released today
<Tm_T> b1, b2, rc(s) ...
<kkathman> yah but the libs, and the apps arent synched
<fatejudger> kkathman: KDE 3.5 Beta wasn't the most bug free
<fatejudger> kkathman: but nothing crashed
<sampan> i'm the exact opposite -- once i get scim installed on this (hopefully this week), i'm not changing or updating it for anything :X
<kkathman> yah I know :)
<fatejudger> kkathman: except for arts that is...
<fatejudger> I love the bleeding edge software
<Tm_T> fatejudger: so? btw I got some final packages 2 days ago (I think)
<kkathman> fatejudger: well I can tell you we've hade a bevvy of problems in here tonight
<fatejudger> Tm_T: that's impossible
<fatejudger> Tm_T: it was released today
<kkathman> and most would have been ok, in a few days :)
<kkathman> hehe
<fatejudger> Tm_T: www.kde.org
<Tm_T> fatejudger: and packages was made before, and someone have to test them
<Tm_T> etc
<fatejudger> ...
<drumline> Anyone heard of Avast anti-virus?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: yes, that's the RC1
* kkathman takes a wise man's advice and waits till next week
<fatejudger> drumline: why are you even talking about anti-virus programs in a Linux channel?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: some of my packages are RC2
<b0nn> do I need to constantly update my sources with adept, like I would with apt?
<b0nn> or is that done automagically?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: there is no RC2...
<Tm_T> fatejudger: there is
<kkathman> b0nn: nothing is automatic
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I think you're confusing some stuff
<drumline> fatejudger: because linux boxes can be servers for windows boxes can't they?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: KDE never released them
<Tm_T> fatejudger: not really :p
<b0nn> cool :)
<fatejudger> Tm_T: look on www.kde.org
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I don't need to
<drumline> fatejudger: besides, linux boxes aren't problem-free.  
<Tm_T> I know what's released
<kkathman> Tm_T:  knows all :::
<fatejudger> drumline: I can count the number of Linux viruses on my fingers and toes
<fatejudger> drumline: and I know none have ever spread further than a lab
<kkathman> there are 3 that Norton even acknowledges :)
<drumline> fatejudger: ok, but my original point stands  :)
<kkathman> but I havent seen a Norton AV for LInux have you?
<kkathman> hehe...which spells ...NO MARKET :)
<drumline> Avast has a linux server...  
<drumline> I'm wondering if it's any good
<Tm_T> fatejudger: kappfinder/unknown uptodate 4:3.5-rc2-0ubuntu2
<Tm_T> you see? ;)
<Tm_T> btw
<Tm_T> kdelibs/unknown uptodate 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> uh, have to set up kde4
* Tm_T goes wild
<kkathman> arghhh
<fatejudger> Tm_T: oh no
<fatejudger> Tm_T: not KDE 4
<Tm_T> why not
<fatejudger> Tm_T: that is increadibly unstable
<WolfManz611> anyone have any idea why i'm getting a "conversation with su failed" message when i try to load things like adept up and anything else that requires su?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: it's not ready for beta testing
<Tm_T> fatejudger: and that's the only way to get kde4 devel environment
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I know...
<Tm_T> I'm not gonna use it
<fatejudger> Tm_T: KDE 4 is going to be beautiful...
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I know
<Tm_T> fatejudger: count me as devel
<fatejudger> Tm_T: it's going to make Vista look like a pile of dog shit
<sampan> wolfmanz611  that sounds suspiciously like the administrator mode bug problem that i had ... i got that error too when i would try to change my clock -- try updating 
<fatejudger> Tm_T: I wonder if those fantastic designers at KDE are worrying about such a comparision
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and the expectations they have to live up to
<Tm_T> fatejudger: I don't
<fatejudger> Tm_T: yes well, you aren't doing the artwork
* kkathman is compileing KDE 4.1
<Tm_T> fatejudger: yes and no
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<kkathman> compiling I mean
<WolfManz611> sapman i cant update the damn thing wont let me in to do that this is the second bug i have had to do with su 
<kkathman> this could take a while
<sampan> wolfman611, try running sudo adept from konsole instead of menu -- that worked for me
<sampan> or sudo adept-updater  
<Tm_T> kkathman: hah, I spent whole morning compiling koffice, kdepim, amarok etc etc =)
<kkathman> you need to get out more Tm_T :)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  dont the have women where you live?
<b0nn> hehe
<sampan> kkathman  nooooooooooo -- it's people like him that help produce this FOSS stuff -- let him spend his days compiling stuff on the bleeding edge!
<Tm_T> kkathman: sadly no
<kkathman> sampan:  I just want him to go outside a few hours a week ::)
<kkathman> see the sun
<kkathman> or the snow
<b0nn> sun == evil
<sampan> lol
<kkathman> or whatever
<Tm_T> sun?
<Tm_T> what's that?
<kkathman> yah I forgot
* sampan is a slave-driver and chains Tm_T to the computer desk to compile
<Tm_T> whee
<b0nn> we have a heap of sun here .. its destroying the pasty complexion I have worked so damn hard at egtting
<sampan> no sun for you! come back, one year!
<kkathman> poor kid... married to a screen
<Tm_T> anyway, kdepim up ->
<fatejudger> well, I need to restart KDE to update
<fatejudger> brb
<kkathman> well Im going to bed...
<kkathman> cyall tomorrow :)
<sampan> night kkathman :)
<WolfManz611> how do you load adept updater in the console?
<sampan> wolfmanz611  you should be able to open console and type: sudo adept-updater  
<WolfManz611> i'm up to date
<sampan> do you have all the repositories enabled?
<WolfManz611> ya
<sampan> hrmmmm ... must be a different problem then -- sounds exactly like what i was experiencing ("conversation with su failed") a couple weeks ago
<WolfManz611> you ever seen drive icons dissapear from the desktop after using adept updater?
<sampan> no, but iirc someone else had that problem a while back too ... but i don't remember what (if anything) the fix was
<WolfManz611> lol is the gnome version of unbuntu more stable then this?
<nalioth> WolfManz611: what is "this" ?
<sampan> i suppose that all depends -- for some people it is and for others kubuntu is and for some there's no appreciable difference
<WolfManz611> this as in all these strange things i'm running into so far i have seen tow different SU bugs i have had icons on the desktop go missing and the clock forwhatever reason is sometimes setting it self ahead by about 4 hours and the time zone is set properly
<sampan> weird i had clock issues at first with kubuntu too -- again, however, it got fixed with the updates that fixed the admin mode ... strange
* Tm_T needs more time
<WolfManz611> this is only the stuff i have noticed in the 1 days i have had this installed i dont wanna think about what i might notice a week from now lol
<Tm_T> there's so much to do
<Tm_T> but first, I do my best to get kdm :p
<WolfManz611> sapman you running kde 3.5 or 3,4?
<blocky> can someone tell me why my panel is dead
<blocky> its just frozen over with wierd artifacting
<blocky> when i do dcom kicker kicker restart it never returns or does anything
<sampan> wolfmanz611  3.4.3 -- it's a pretty basic breezy install ubuntu, with kubuntu-desktop on top
<WolfManz611> looks like kde 3.5 is out funny why i dont see that show up in the adept updater
<artrok> hi all
<sampan> wolfman, if i had to guess, i'd say somehow you're not connecting to the update repos and just not seeing the updates -- if you haven't updated previously, there should be a -bunch- of them to download and install if you just installed fresh yesterday or so
<WolfManz611> i did update yesterday it did a bunch of downloading
<raphink> good thing Jabber networks support MSN when Kopete can't connect to MSN anymore
<sampan> k, then you -should- be good -- and i have no idea why you'd still be getting those old bugs -- i had them all too, but updates fixed them all
<artrok> Q: i have a mouse with mousewheel and 2 extra-buttons (intellimouse explorer). how can i use and configure these extra-buttons?
<raphink> with imwheel I think artrok 
<raphink> [2005-11-30 01:03]  <now3d> so I guess I cannot get working email on kubuntu now..
<artrok> where can i get that
<raphink> [2005-11-30 01:03]  <now3d> so I guess I cannot get working email on kubuntu now..
<raphink> artrok:  I think that might help
<raphink> [2005-11-30 01:03]  <now3d> so I guess I cannot get working email on kubuntu now..
<raphink> argh greee
<raphink> http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/
<sampan> it's in the repos too
<raphink> sorry I'm not fully awake LOL
<raphink> yes
<sampan> apt-cache search imwheel --> imwheel - Program to support non-standard buttons on new mice
<raphink> but the website is useful on how to set it once installed
<raphink> so `sudo apt-get install imwheel'
<sampan> then surfage
<raphink> and then get to the page to see how to set it
<jbueler> Ok I am brand new to Linux, brand new to IRC and really want to learn how to install applicationscan someone help me...
<blocky> is there a way to force the kicker/panel to restart?
<_root> i headed ubuntu apt error
<noary>  i 
<raphink> blocky: killall kicker && kicker &
<Tm_T> dcop kicker kicker restart or so
<noary> i have question??
<raphink> that's another way ;)
<blocky> Tm_T, i tried that but it doesnt do anything
<Tm_T> cleaner one ;)
<blocky> just hangs
<raphink> I don't know that noary... I think you are the only one knowing if you have a question...
<jbueler> I downloaded a file from firefox------  http://ftp.mozilla...b-installer.tar.gz  how do I use this to install the browser
<Tm_T> blocky: oh
<noary> i don't understand remastering ubuntu install cd .
<raphink> jbueler: you don't need to download files to install stuff on linux
<blocky> killall -9 kicker did it
<blocky> thanks
<jbueler> hmmm
<raphink> do you know how to use adept jbueler ?
<jbueler> no
<jbueler> sorry
<raphink> jbueler: open adept from your Kmenu
<jbueler> ok
<jbueler> its opening
<raphink> opened?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> this tool will let you install about whatever program you want in two clicks
<raphink> once set properly ;)
<jbueler> ok hang on it was launching and then nothing...
<jbueler> i feel retared
<raphink> hmm
<jbueler> I'm switching from windows
<raphink> did it ask for your password?
<jbueler> there it goes
<raphink> ok
<raphink> good
<raphink> (we all switched from something else one day ;))
<jbueler> ok so its up and running
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I guess you haven't enabled universe and multiverse yet?
<jbueler> nope
<raphink> ok then
<raphink> Go to the Adept menu -> Manage repositories
<jbueler> check
<Tm_T> I just found out one lovely thing
<Tm_T> apt-get source -b <package>
<raphink> that opens a window that lists the repositories (i.e. the machines where programs are stored) chosen for your system
<raphink> Tm_T: yes
<raphink> Tm_T: you might look at apt-build too, or at my demerge tool ;)
<raphink> but indeed apt-get source is very useful ;) I use it several times a day
<raphink> jbueler: still there?
<raphink> Tm_T: while you're there, would you like to try a package?
<jbueler> yeah I was lookin at that
<raphink> jbueler: ok
<noary> raphink:i want create  own repository .How To
<raphink> jbueler: once you are in Adept->Manage repository, uncomment the lines with `universe' and `multiverse' using the uncomment button
<raphink> noary: do you want a small repo or a big one?
<jbueler> ok I'll do that now
<raphink> noary: would a trash repo like this http://raphink.free.fr/packages/ be enough for you?
<raphink> s/trash/trashy/
<raphink> jbueler: tell me when you're done
<noary> raphink: what is difference small or big
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, what
<raphink> noary: my repo is a small and basic one. I choose a root to my repo and then generated a Packages.gz and Sources.gz files
<Tm_T> raphink: what packages I should try?
<raphink> noary: but a big repo includes pool/, main/, etc. and makes a difference between distros
<raphink> Tm_T: a new package I've done yesterday, called kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Tm_T> ok, breezy one?
<raphink> that installs kubuntu-specific splashimages for grub
<raphink> interested in trying it ou?
<raphink> out
<raphink> hmm whatever
<raphink> it's cross-distro, although it's built for dapper
<Tm_T> well, I'm in dapper, but I can try to install it ;)
<raphink> but it'll install on breezy without a pb
<raphink> Tm_T: as I said it's built for dapper :p
<noary> raphink: i  want big.HowTo
<jbueler> then do I commit changes?
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> all my packages are built for dapper
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, hit me with url
<raphink> jbueler: yep
<raphink> Tm_T: http://raphink.free.fr/packages/
<Tm_T> ah, repository :o
<raphink> Tm_T: or you can add it to your sources.list :
<raphink> deb http://raphink.free.fr/packages ./
<Tm_T> will do
<raphink> and deb-src sameurl ;)
<raphink> noary: google for it
<noary> keyword
<raphink> noary: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html
<raphink> noary: `debian repository build'
<raphink> apt-ftparchive is what you want I think noary 
<raphink> now noary why is it that you want to build a repo?
<raphink> jbueler: done?
<jbueler> yeah I do the same with the multiverse
<Tm_T> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Tm_T> ;)
<raphink> oh yeah
<raphink> lol
<raphink> sorry I have not generated the Packages.gz and Sources.gz yesterday
<raphink> I'll do that now, wait a min Tm_T 
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> uh, kdm installed
<jbueler> raphink: k finished with that...
<raphink> good jbueler 
<raphink> then close this setting window, and run the Fetch updates buttons
<noary> raphink: i want study  build repository .
<raphink> that will update the list of available packages for your system
<raphink> do you have packages of your own noary ?
<noary> raphink: i have package.
<jbueler> raphink: ok looks like that is done...thanks for your help by the way...
<raphink> jbueler: then you can search for packages, select them for install, and click apply ;)
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> for example, search for firefox ;)
<noary> raphink: you have excample.
<jbueler> wow thats great...
<jbueler> one step closer...
<raphink> jbueler: with universe and multiverse activated, you have about 20000 packages available from adept
<noary> raphink: you have example easy. i read apt-move and i test but i don't understand .
<raphink> noary: my easy example is my repo
<dbglt> hello
<raphink> I use a very simple repo
<berkes> morning folks
<jbueler> raphink: yeah I found some to update my iPod this is fricken great
<dbglt> is there a help file or such which easily states how I can copy over/use windows fonts on my ubuntu install?
<raphink> putting everything in a folder and creating {Packages,Sources}.gz
<dbglt> I have MS Windows installed on another partition: I would like to use the font sets within Ubuntu, and Kde
<raphink> jbueler: welcome to the Linux world ;)
<raphink> dbglt: in kcontrol and systemsettings, you can import M$ fonts
<berkes> my life-juice, my Greatest Love, My Saviour (KMail) keeps crashing since I upgraded to 3.5 
<noary> raphink:small repository HowTo. because i want create repository on cd offline.
<berkes> is that a known issue?
<jbueler> umm its sweet now I'm gonna get my second monitor working...
<jbueler> thanks for your help!
<dbglt> raphink: if I would like to use it in other applications, however? GTK for example?
<raphink> you're welcome
<artrok> i have only found programs to use the mouse WHEEL, but not to use the extra buttons(not the wheel button). can some1 help me?
* Tm_T just (re)compiled and installed kmail and others
<raphink> should work dbglt 
<dbglt> I remember there was a kde option in which kde colours/fonts etc. could be applied to GTK applications
<dbglt> ok
<berkes> artnay: the button should work out of the box
<dbglt> does that option still exist?
<berkes> sorry, that was for artrok
<raphink> Tm_T: my repo is fine now. run update 
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, will do
<raphink> noary: do you have your packages in a folder alltogether?
<artrok> berkes: the 2 normal buttons and the mouse wheel work, but i have intellimouse explorer with 2 normal buttons +mousewheel +2 extra sidebuttons
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, seems to install just fine...
<artrok> berkes: how can i configure these?
<raphink> artrok: imwheel is not to use the wheel only I believe. I allows you to use additional buttons
<raphink> Tm_T: :)
<noary> raphink: yes i have package  . name folder debian.
<raphink> noary: good
<raphink> noary: then cd to this folder
<raphink> then run
<Tm_T> raphink: ...you're not expecting me to reboot?!
<raphink> dpkg-scanpackages ./ /dev/null | gzip -9 > Packages.gz
<raphink> and
<raphink> dpkg-scansources ./ /dev/null | gzip -9 > Sources.gz
<raphink> and you'll have your repo :p
<berkes> artrok: dunno. Sorry.
<raphink> Tm_T: well if you want to see if that works, that's better ;) it's up to you
<Tm_T> artrok: whats the problem?
<berkes> anyone else here experiencing crashes with kmail after 3.5 upgrade?
<Tm_T> raphink: I will reboot soon, got kdm \o/
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> dapper <3
<raphink> I compiled kdm lately, without the kubuntu-default-settings dependency
<Tm_T> heh
<raphink> took me 2 hours since I had to build the whole kdebase to get only the kdm package
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> easier just to build lipstik :p
<noary> raphink: sucess or not sucess
<raphink> hmm yeah that's an option Tm_T 
<raphink> but I don't use lipstik
<raphink> noary: ??
<noary> raphink: i edit source.list .HOW TO
<Tm_T> raphink: me neither
<raphink> noary: if you want to try it, you can add :
<raphink> deb file:///path/to/your/debian/folder/ ./
<raphink> and then run update
<Tm_T> raphink: /me is using tiblit and forky (flatknifty mod of mine)
<raphink> or use ftp or http if your folder is on a server
<rob_> i installed kde tv, but my tv card isnt listed in the application
<raphink> Tm_T: I use baghira ;)
<rob_> only the nvidia card is listed
<raphink> and I had to compile it too, it wouldn't install
<Tm_T> yuuuk
<berkes> *** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)
<berkes> KCrash: Application 'kmail' crashing...
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> I tried to installed synaptic
<dbglt> apt-get install synaptic
<raphink> dbglt: you don't like adept?
<dbglt> raphink: adept stinks :(
<Tm_T> raphink: baghira is ok, but it's heavy to eyes..
<noary> raphink:if i want write is cd . i write folder debian into cd . yes or no
* raphink doesn't like adept
<Tm_T> ok, rebooting ->
<artrok> Tm_T: i have intellimouse explorer: 2normal buttons+ mousewheel +2 additional side buttons: how can i configure these (ex. sidebutton1: close window)?
<dbglt> I find it very confusing and difficult to use
<dbglt> and not very easy to navigate
* raphink only likes apt-get in console when it comes to package managing... if only there was a finkcommander-like app in ubuntu ...
<dbglt> I want to try synaptic
<dbglt> but I'm fine with the command line
<raphink> dbglt: did you try kynaptic & kpackage ?
<dbglt> I just want a GUI to hold my hand, while I learn the apt system
<dbglt> raphink: no
<raphink> kpackage is pretty good imo
<raphink> a bit slow but it's fine
<berkes> I have straced a krash of kmail. Anyone care to help me? 
<raphink> kynaptic is a bit like synaptic, it's for kde, but it's not as powerful as synaptic at all
<raphink> did you report the crash berkes ?
<raphink> did you first google for it?
<berkes> raphink: its "just an ordinary crash"
<raphink> while doing what berkes ?
<berkes> raphink: googling for kmil crash returns loads of issues :)
<berkes> raphink: that is what i watn to find in my strace, raphink
<raphink> I guess berkes 
<raphink> what were you doing when it crashed berkes, and can you reproduce it?
<raphink> I cna't read a crash trace of kmail berkes 
<berkes> raphink: reproducing: just run my kmail for a few mins
<raphink> send it to the kmail devs
<raphink> they'll understand the trace, hopefully
<berkes> raphink: kay
<noary> raphink: ubuntu repository with debian reposity  different.
<raphink> berkes: you don't click on anything or do something special to crash it?
<berkes> not that I am aware of, no
<berkes> raphink: i have got a feeling it is my filters
<raphink> noary: can you be clearer and make sentences with `subject verb complement' please ?
<raphink> berkes: might b"e
<dbglt> does apt-get uninstall work?
<dbglt> and does it remove dependencies?
<dbglt> ah
<dbglt> remove
<raphink> I don't know that
<raphink> yes remove
<noary> raphink: sorry  , i 'm  thai.
<raphink> and no command will remove dependencies that I know
<dbglt> ack
<dbglt> that sucks
<dbglt> is there a record kept of dependencies?
<raphink> well maybe aptitude will
<dbglt> or what was installed?
<raphink> noary: that's ok, and I'm not an english native either
<dbglt> so I can remove them all
<raphink> dbglt: if you remove all dependencies, you'll end up with an empty system :p
<dbglt> raphink: the ones that were installed when I did the apt-get, that is
<noary> raphink: where are you  from?
<raphink> dbglt: let's say you want to remove all dependencies for amarok -> you'll remove all kde and more
<raphink> noary: France
<berkes> what file are my filters stored in?
<dbglt> raphink: no no, is there an installation log, for example?
<berkes> kmail filters, i meanfiles
<dbglt> raphink: so I can see which dependencies came with synaptic install
<raphink> dbglt: the dependencies system is one-way. You can't easily go backwards
<dbglt> raphink: I know. That's why I'm looking for an installation log
<dbglt> raphink: so I can see what I installed, and remove it manually
<noary> raphink: thank you very much.
<raphink> dbglt: there are commands to see the dependencies of a package
<dbglt> raphink: do tell? :)
<raphink> look at the apt-get manual
<dbglt> ah
<raphink> man apt-get
<dbglt> I don't want *all* deps
<raphink> noary: now can you try to explain to me again what is wrong with the repo thing?
<dbglt> just the ones I installed with the command "apt-get install synaptic", so I figured if a log would be kept, it would be easier
<dbglt> it must, but I don't know where
<raphink> dbglt: dpkg might do it too
<raphink> and there's a plan to include that feature (listing dependencies) in adept
<raphink> dbglt: you might also want to look at deborphan
<dbglt> raphink: can't seem to find anything in the man page
<dbglt> only build-dep, relating to source packages
<raphink> that lists all the library packages on which no installed package depends anymore
<dbglt> raphink: emerge much easier :P
<raphink> ok
<noary> raphink: if i wish  add package on cd . and  use cd install . not connect internet .process same or diff from small repository.
<raphink> noary: well you can do that as I told you
<raphink> dbglt: http://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/1998/11/msg00015.html
<robotgeek> noary: there's a aptmove howto on the wiki
<Tm_T> haha
<aburlet> am I the only one to have problems unlocking my screen with kde 3.5 under breezy ?
<dbglt> raphink: aye nice, but yeah, as I thought, it lists all dependancies
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, now grub is borked ;)
<dbglt> I can't remember which I just installed :|
* Tm_T is in live ubuntu
<raphink> dbglt: use `dpkg --status $package | grep "^Depends" '
<raphink> Tm_T: ?
<dbglt> raphink: aye, just found that
<dbglt> still lists all though :)
<raphink> aburlet: I had that too
<Tm_T> raphink: yup, I'll try if replacing menu.lst with old one fixes it
<raphink> Tm_T: can you paste your menu.lst in a pastebin and tell me what got wrong?
<aburlet> raphink, did you solve the problem ?
<raphink> so I can try to understand why
<raphink> aburlet: no
<aburlet> oh :(
<raphink> and I'm not on breezy anymore, so
<raphink> Tm_T: worked on me and others, so that's weird
<Tm_T> heh
<aburlet> raphink, dapper ?
<raphink> yep aburlet 
<Tm_T> raphink: I'll try get this working, then will show it
<raphink> Tm_T: better yet, if you can report to my email : raphink[at] gmail[dot] com
<raphink> :)
<raphink> sorry it crashed your grub though :(
<noary> raphink:  ?
<raphink> yep?
<aburlet> raphink, FYI, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20071
<usov> QUESTION! Does anybody know how to make KDE show cyrillic fonts in file names?
<raphink> usov: did you install the russian support in KDE ?
<raphink> ok aburlet thanks but I don't have this pb anymore
<usov> yes, so kde interface is in russian but still I can not see russian filenames
<aburlet> raphink, I know ... that was just FYI!
<raphink> FYI?
<raphink> oh ok
<aburlet> For Your Information
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> yes :)
<dbglt> ok adding the fonts via kcontrol
<dbglt> doesn't work
<dbglt> have to modify xorg.conf, I guess
<Riddell> usov: cyrillic filenames work for me
<Riddell> in konqueror
<usov> you mean on webpages?
<dbglt> what is the deault path/filename of the xorg server configuration in latest kubuntu?
<raphink> same Riddell 
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, trying if I get this working now ->
<raphink> yep
<raphink> ok Tm_T :)
<dbglt> nm
<raphink> but I'd enjoy it if you could send me your original and modified menu.lst to see what happened
<Riddell> usov: no, filenames
<Riddell> in file manager mode
<usov> so how you did it?
<Riddell> usov: I renamed a file to include cyrillic characters and it works
<Tm_T> raphink: ok, so you wan't mail? sending ;)
<usov> msg nickserv register <your-password>
<raphink>  
<raphink> pffI hate to find characters on other keyboards
<raphink> lol
<raphink> thanks Tm_T 
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> did get anything yet Tm_T what did you send it to?
<noary> raphink:problem apt-get error.
<raphink> what does it say noary ?
<raphink> paste it in a pastebin
<raphink> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<noary> raphink: i have problem apt error . when i use command apt-get update
<eriksti> what can I use to install windows wireless drivers?  I installed ndiswrapper_util and ndisgtk but not getting any further
<raphink> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee_away
<raphink> noary: yeah I understood that, paste the error into a pastebin
<eriksti> K->Settings->Wireless drivers and nothing happens
<Hobbsee_away> Kamping_Kaiser: i'm coming back!
<Hobbsee_away> soon
<Hobbsee_away> just gotta do dishes
<raphink> Tm_T: got nothing :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot . later then mate ;)
<mornfall> dishes suck
<raphink> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey mornfall :)
<Tm_T> raphink: haven't sent it yet, starting apps and cleaning house ;)
<Tm_T> raphink: in any minute now
<raphink> oh ok :)
<Tm_T> raphink: sent
<raphink> ok thanks
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> was sort of fun :p
<raphink> Tm_T: can you tell me the output of `df -h /boot' ?
<raphink> please ;)
<raphink> Tm_T: because I know the pb lies, but I don't know how it was generated ;)
<raphink> *I know _where_ the pb lies
<raphink> Tm_T: btw, apt-get remove kubuntu-grub-splashimages should have solved the pb ;)
<raphink> (removing the splashimage)
<raphink> ok well
<raphink> Tm_T: paste me your `df -h /boot' when you get back ;)
<Tm_T> yes sir
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> /dev/hdc1   20G   10G  8.4G  55% /
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't get it o_O
<Tm_T> :p
<raphink> your menu.lst says that your Ubuntu system is on (hd0,0)
<Tm_T> err, that borked one says
<Tm_T> or what
<raphink> yet df -h pretends your / is on /dev/hdc1, so (hd2,0)
<raphink> that's where the pb comes from
<raphink> that's not normal I'd say ;)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> Tm_T: `grep / /etc/fstab' please :)
<raphink> hmm sorry that's too long
<raphink> LOL
<raphink> Tm_T: `grep /dev/hdc1 /etc/fstab' please :)
<Tm_T> /dev/hdc1  /  ext3  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0  1
<Tm_T> and hda is cdrom
<raphink> hmmmmmmmm
<raphink> that's weird ...
<raphink> so hda is recognized as cdrom
<raphink> but hdc is named hd0 by grub
<raphink> :S
<Tm_T> so?
<Tm_T> it works :p
<raphink> well usually hda is hd0
<raphink> and hdc is hd2
<raphink> well it works for the system
<raphink> but I'd like to know, that given, how I'm supposed to program my install script so it knows that your /boot is on hd0,0 although it's on hdc1
<raphink> you see?
<Tm_T> true
<raphink> I programmed my install script basing myself on the fact that hda1 -> (hd0,0) and hdc3 -> (hd2,2) etc.
<Tm_T> rely on old menu.lst?
<raphink> just converting this way
<raphink> and it seems to not work
<raphink> hmm Tm_T no I can't
<Tm_T> true
<raphink> because some people have a separate /boot
<raphink> which is where the splashimages will be put
<Tm_T> ok
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I have to search for a tool that will give me the (hdx,x) location of /boot
<raphink> well I'll see about that
<Tm_T> yu
<raphink> on a "normal" system with hda1 being (hd0,0), it should work :p
<raphink> Tm_T: now if you want the splashimage anyway, you can put (hd0,0) in your menu.lst where the script has written (hd2,0)
<raphink> that'll work
<raphink> I'll bb
<eriksti> can anyone give me directions how to install this wireless: Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<crimsun> eriksti: it's already supported via ipw2200.ko
<eriksti> crimsun: so how do I get started with this thing?
<oracel> eriksti, you will need to update the firmware if you need to use wpa
<Tm_T> fiufau ->
<eriksti> oracel: and how do I do that?
<oracel> hmm..
<oracel> there's a good thread about this in the forums
<eriksti> I'm so sick of this thing .. Ive had it for a year and never been able to connect
<oracel> are you going to use wpa?
<crimsun> eriksti: can you connect to an open AP?
<eriksti> don't even know what AP is :)
<oracel> access point
<eriksti> I'll read this thread before I bug you more guys.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=266065
<oracel> good idea
<BigKahuna> how to automatically mount USB thumb drive?
<raphink> Tm_T: can you paste your `grep hdc /boot/grub/device.map' please ?
<raphink> BigKahuna: it does mount automatically without setting anything BigKahuna 
<BigKahuna> "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:"
<Tm_T> raphink: sure
<BigKahuna> "The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist."
<Tm_T> (hd0)   /dev/hdc
<raphink> thanks much
<BigKahuna> thats the error I get in Konqi after connecting device
<raphink> that'll help
<raphink> did you modify your /etc/fstab BigKahuna ?
<BigKahuna> raphink, No.
<raphink> is it fat16?
<BigKahuna> actually yes I think it could be.
<raphink> ok other people had that pb with fat16
<BigKahuna> It's a very old creative Mp3 player.
<raphink> and I don't remember if that was solved
<raphink> ic
<raphink> try to google for fat16 ubuntu
<Hobbsee> has anyone upgraded from firefox 1.5 rc1 or 2 to the latest firefox, via incremental updates here?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> methinks firefox1.5 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<martinjh99> Morning - Upgraded to 3.5 this morning and when I come to install compilation packages for kde I get the following:
<martinjh99> kdebase-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5-rc1) but it is not installable
<martinjh99> Command line
<martinjh99> aptitude install x-dev libxext-dev kdebase-dev build-essential libice-dev
<phimic> good morning all
<raphink> Tm_T: are you there?
<phimic> i have problems with lineak
<phimic> it segfaults and strace give back open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.dir", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT
<Hobbsee> martinjh99: try sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev - why's it not installable?
<raphink> Tm_T: I'm sending you a small script, can you run it and give me the output please ?
<raphink> (I think I'm done just want to be sure)
<Tm_T> raphink: doh?
<martinjh99> Hobbsee That seems to work - It pulls in all the other dependant packages!  Thanks!
<Tm_T> mail?
<Hobbsee> martinjh99: :)
<raphink> Tm_T: dcc
<raphink> unless you want it by email
<dennis_p> When opening a konqueror window in kde 3.5 it does not automatically have typing focus in the url bar, must click with mouse. sollutions?
<martinjh99> No worries..
<Tm_T> raphink: mail, this client isn't in my pc
<raphink> nm I'll send by mail ;)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Tm_T: sent
<raphink> did you get it Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> try it
<raphink> ok
<Tm_T> (hd0,0)
<Tm_T> :)
<raphink> just run ./grub_test
<Tm_T> good enough?
<raphink> where you saved it
<Tm_T> yes, I know ;)
<raphink> ok good :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> that works :)
<raphink> yep perfect
<Tm_T> I'm sort of script wizard myself
<raphink> haha
<raphink> ;)
<Tm_T> have skripts from getting local temp from website to updating and compiling and installing svn stuff :p
<raphink> hehe :)
<Tm_T> all you need is bash and sed ;)
<raphink> hmm 
<raphink> how do I test if a file exists again?
<raphink> if [ -z ]  doesn't do it?
<incubii> if [ -e ]  ?
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> and -f
<raphink> ok thanks
<raphink> so -ef
<bartek> helo
<bartek> can someone help me?
<raphink> thanks much
<bartek> how can i change permissions to windows partitions in kubuntu? it is only for root user....
<Hobbsee> bartek: chown
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. wait
<Kamping_Kaiser> fstab, add the 'umask=0222' option (iirc)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *dont* chown/chroot Windows partitions
<Hobbsee> ah, you cant do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> write to ntfs? bhahaha
<Hobbsee> it's in !mount anyway
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'd not try that one, but i do read from it
<Kamping_Kaiser> to chown/chmod you write to it
<Hobbsee> ah ok... i see...
<buz> how comes that the import mail menu entry is grayed out in kmail kde3.5
<bartek> umask don't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz: you have no email marked important?
<buz> i have no mail at all right now
<buz> i'm trying to import from thunderbird
<raphink> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bartek: check the wiki page for ntfs mounts, or the help files, i don't have any too check agianst
<monad> hi... i convinced a friend to install kubuntu on her laptop, nevertheless she wants (needs?) to keep her windows install. i never installed a dual-boot system, since i run linux exclusively - what do i have to watch out for?
<buz> dont delete the windows partition
<Hobbsee> monad: not to reinstall windows, and expect the computer to boot without some work...
<monad> buz: that's all?
<Hobbsee> bartek: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 <-- edit that based on your partitions and where you want it mounted
<Kamping_Kaiser> monad: defrag doze
<buz> maybe some boot manager work
<buz> but nothing complicated, really
<Kamping_Kaiser> it was umask :|
<monad> Kamping_Kaiser: no idead what you're trying to say *s*
<Hobbsee> monad: make sure you defrag windows first :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> monad: defrag the Windows partition before installing Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> although, i've done it without, and it didnt seem to kill it - i had no choice
<monad> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, ok
<monad> so how exactly do i proceed when installing on her laptop? just pop in the cd and watch out when it comes to partitioning? btw - i don't like to partition manager on the kubuntu 5.10 cd, never really know how to use it. why can't they include sth like fdisk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's fdisc isnt it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yeh,basicly you have it
<Hobbsee> monad: yeah, just pick manual partition, resize the ntfs partition, and create kubuntu in the newly created free space
<monad> Kamping_Kaiser: it might be in there, but not in the usual install routine, where yu just get a dialog box which i hardly understand :-P
<raphink> Tm_T: I've fixed the package and uploaded it to my repo again, so you can `apt-get update && apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-grub-splashimages'
<Hobbsee> monad: it's really simple
<Hobbsee> raphink: got some pics of them?
<monad> Hobbsee: ok... will try
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee> monad: easy for us to talk you through it, if you want
<raphink> Hobbsee: of the splashimages ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: yes
<raphink> hmm there are several links
<dennis_p> nobody has trouble that url bar in conqueror has no typing focus?
<Hobbsee> dennis_p: occurs here too
<raphink> Hobbsee: 
<raphink>         * http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31630
<raphink>         * http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31191
<freeflying> raphink: patch grub with suse's patch can make grub more eye-candy
<raphink>         * http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=23071&id=1
<monad> Hobbsee: don't have her machine with me and want to walk her through it, since it's her first time linux and it should have some educative effect... maybe i can make her dump windoze :-)
<raphink>         * http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=22817&id=1
<raphink>         * http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=23171&id=1
<raphink> here are the links to the included splashimages 
<Hobbsee> lol true
<Hobbsee> raphink: cool
<raphink> yes I know that freeflying but i'm not to patch grub :p
<monad> "see, it's so complicated with windows and all that still on there..."
<raphink> freeflying: you can discuss that with ubuntu devs if you want grub to be ptached on ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<raphink> Hobbsee: oops these are the links to the files themselves sorry ;)
<freeflying> raphink:  I wonder why don't they make grub more beautiful
<Hobbsee> yeah, was wondering what the last 3 were
<Hobbsee> freeflying: it's not so bad with pretty colours enabled
<raphink> freeflying: because that's no the main purpose I guess
<raphink> although I don't know what grub2 will be like
<Hobbsee> grub2?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> grub2 is experimental so far
<teprrr> hmm, in which package imap kioslave is includeed?
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i'll have to go look
<raphink> wanna try the package Hobbsee ?
<teprrr> argh, menu breakage again :(
<Hobbsee> er, possibly, link?
<Hobbsee> or i'll find it
<raphink> Hobbsee: my repo is : deb http://raphink.free.fr/packages ./
<raphink> same for deb-src
<raphink> and the package is kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Hobbsee> ah, i see it...reading about grub2
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> I didn't have a look at grub2 yet
<raphink> GRUB2 (also known as PUPA) is the Preliminary Universal Programming Architecture for GRUB. It is a research project for the next generation of GNU GRUB. The most important goal is to make GNU GRUB cleaner, safer, more robust, more powerful, and more portable. 
<artrok> Problem: i try to compile VLC, when i execute ./configure it says:checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<freeflying> are there any packages under kde works like comix
<artrok> err.. i try to compile the libraries
<huhmz> artrok: apt-get install build-essential
<raphink> hmm komics freeflying ?
<artrok> thx =)
<raphink> depends what comix is I guess ;)
<freeflying> raphink: no komix
<raphink> what is comix freeflying ?
<artrok> i'm completely new to linux: what does this :
<artrok> i'm completely new to linux: what does this ./ in front of ./configure mean?
<freeflying> Package: comix
<freeflying> New: yes
<freeflying> State: not installed
<freeflying> Version: 2.1-1
<freeflying> Priority: 
<freeflying> Section: universe/x11
<freeflying> Maintainer: Emfox Zhou <EmfoxZhou@gmail.com>
<freeflying> Uncompressed Size: 258k
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> artrok: . is the current directory
<raphink> and .. is the parent directory
<freeflying> raphink: comix - GTK Comic Book Viewer
<raphink> artrok: when you run command, the system considers that the binary to launch is in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin or /bin by default
<artrok> aaah ok many thx!
<raphink> artrok: so as you want to run configure, which is not there but in the current dir, you need to override these settings by telling the system to execute ./configure
<raphink> it's the same if you want to launch other scripts, such as install.sh or setup.py
<raphink> whenever you need these kinds of stuff ;)
<raphink> yes there's a thing like this for kde
<freeflying> raphink: which one
<raphink> qcomicbook : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19509
<Hobbsee> night all...
<raphink> night Hobbsee 
<raphink> freeflying: it's not packaged yet though
<freeflying> raphink: based on qt?
<artrok> whats better for for complete linux greenhorns: kubuntu or mandriva?
<raphink> freeflying: sure
<raphink> artrok: mandriva is nice
<Hobbsee> artrok: um...good question - maybe mepis should be in there too
<raphink> but you get tired of it fast imo
<raphink> I prefer kubuntu 
<raphink> I used mandriva for a year 
<Hobbsee> i've never tried it, but it looks....i dont know, rather newbie-ish
<raphink> it's very easy to set as long as you use the gui stuff
<Hobbsee> and i was turned off by the number of cds to download
<raphink> but then if the gui doesn't set it right, it's terrible
<freeflying> now , kubuntu is the only one for me 
<artrok> what is mepis?
<raphink> artrok: mepis is a commercial distro based on Debian
<Hobbsee> freeflying: raphink if i want to create a spare partition, and stick another distro on it, which do you say i should put on?
<artrok> is mepis not free?
<BigKahuna> What sound system engine works best with amarok?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: gentoo
<raphink> i'd say I think (k)(x)ubuntu is the only debian distro that is good and respects the debian ideology
<raphink> what kind of distro do you want Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: anything that i'd find interesting, pretty much
<raphink> BigKahuna: I'd go for xine
<raphink> I had many issues with gstreamer on amarok, and arts is not great
<Hobbsee> this is a tripple boot machine, i could get rid of dapper, and stick somethign else on
<raphink> Hobbsee: for what purpose ?
<Hobbsee> playing around with, using, not sure
<raphink> newby-ish or geekish ?
<Hobbsee> newbie-ish and i'll probably go nuts
<raphink> what have you tried so far?
<BigKahuna> raphink, I've heard gstreamer could be problematic.
<freeflying> raphink: any interesting in debianising qcomicbook
<Hobbsee> but i'd prefer not to have to download 10 billion cd's for one distro
<raphink> freeflying: you can do it ;)
<Hobbsee> ah, ubuntu hoary, kubuntu hoary, breezy, dapper
<raphink> hehe
<freeflying> raphink:  :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> Hobbsee: so you only know ubuntu so far ;)
<Hobbsee> pretty much, yeah
<raphink> Hobbsee: you can throw an eye on Mandriva, this is interesting
<raphink> this way you'll get to know the rpm system
<Hobbsee> thinking about something rpm based - was looking at opensuse before, maybe
<Hobbsee> mmm
<Hobbsee> how big's mandriva?
<raphink> mandriva is rpm-based 
<Hobbsee> yeah
<freeflying> Hobbsee: maybe you can try arch 
<raphink> you can have it on three CDs or one DVD or more
<raphink> one CD is not enough for most things
<Tm_T> yuuh, rpm hell
<raphink> although you can install the very basis with CD1 and then urpmi the rest
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying> Tm_T:  totally agree with you 
<raphink> Tm_T: yeah, but Hobbsee wants to try
<Hobbsee> raphink: yeah, that's probably what i'd do
<raphink> let him try and get his own opinion on it ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: shame on you!  she!
<Tm_T> haha
<artrok> how can i create a file called ld.so.conf ?
<carsten> ola
<Hobbsee> nano ld.so.conf?
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  archlinux 
<carsten> is KDE 3.5 save to update? I need a stable release :)
<raphink> touch ld.so.conf
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  or gentoo 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: looking at that, havent heard mouch about it
<raphink> freeflying: Hobbsee wants to try an rpm-based distro :p
<Hobbsee> freeflying: am i brave enough for that?
<raphink> and newby-ish
<raphink> not arch or gentoo :p
<Hobbsee> oh i dont know, i'd try more or less anything out once, as long as it didnt screw my machine too badly
<freeflying> raphink:  ass Tm_T saying : rpm hell
<Tm_T> ass!
* raphink thinks gentoo is good for dev maybe, but doesn't see the point in using this as a normal user
<Tm_T> freeflying: hey, I'm not ass, just lizard
<raphink> freeflying: I also think rpm are bad, but Hobbsee wants to try them, so let him try
<raphink> that's the best way to get to know that it's bad ;)
<Hobbsee> dont know who the male hobbsee is there...
<freeflying> Tm_T:  hehe 
<raphink> sorry :(
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: sshhh, let them think so ;)
<raphink> I keep forgetting :(
<Hobbsee> :P it's ok
<Hobbsee> you'll learn
* freeflying use gentoo ,the only thing you do is emerge
<raphink> yes 
<Tm_T> gentoo yuk
<raphink> freeflying: yes and you wait 70hours to get kde installed
<Hobbsee> hehe...i'd prefer to avoid that one lol!
<freeflying> raphink:  ? what about your computer
<raphink> freeflying: sorry?
<raphink> what is there with my comp?
<freeflying> raphink:  It's need less than 12hrs from stage1 to a kde 
<raphink> haha
<BigKahuna> raphink, What packages install to enable Xine support in Amarok?
<raphink> well 12hours is far too much for me
<raphink> esp. when you have to watch it to be sure it doen't crash
<freeflying> BigKahuna:  amarok-xine
<raphink> and keep a second computer up to watch the steps and get help
<freeflying> raphink: sure , it will not crash
<raphink> freeflying: I tried to install gentoo several times ...
<BigKahuna> freeflying, I have just installed that package but it doesn't work. I have configured amarox to use the xine engine
<raphink> on several archs
<raphink> Imight be dump but I gave up everytime
<raphink> dumb
<Hobbsee> or i could just continue with tripple booting xp breezy dapper lol
<freeflying> raphink:  :) 
<raphink> freeflying: funnily enough, I managed to get the Hurd running, but never gentoo
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  why install breezy and dapper together
<raphink> so I consider I don't want to know about this distro
<Chousuke> raphink: heh :P
<raphink> I have other things to do than spending hours trying to install a distro
<winnie> hi! who can help me with mi kubuntu !! :'(
<Hobbsee> freeflying: to have something to rely on to be stable, and something to test out a bit
<Hobbsee> and cos i'm crazy
<freeflying> raphink:  frankly saying ,gentoo cost too much time than debian
<Hobbsee> winnie: state your question, and you might get some help
<Hobbsee> mm
<skaman> hi guys
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I feel dapper can suite for my daily use now
<skaman> How can i check if hotplug is enabled?
<raphink> freeflying: I know people who used to be very enthousiatic with gentoo and are not ubuntuers ;)
<skaman> if I insert a Pendrive is not monted...and the same with all usb devices
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i could do that, yeah - i've just left it since the debtags errors though...
<danudany> the problem is my resolution is 640x480 and I cant put it 10240...
<raphink> freeflying: I don't think so at all
<raphink> freeflying: dapper can destroy half your system any day
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> exactly
<freeflying> raphink:  now it works smoothly for me 
<raphink> just upgraded to kde 3.5 yesterday
<raphink> and I had to build 5 packages to restore it
<raphink> good for you freeflying 
<raphink> but it's not stable at all
<freeflying> raphink:  ^_^
<raphink> not even as a development platform
<freeflying> raphink:  after all it's in develp
<raphink> we spent a few days not being able to build anything with pbuilder on dapper
<raphink> because of debhelper dependencies issues
<raphink> then there was this debtags issue with apt-get
<raphink> it's just not ready for a desktop use 
<raphink> although I do use it ;)
<raphink> but I woudln't recommend it to anyone who doesn't need it
<raphink> it's upgrade time btw ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> raphink: did the debtags thing get fixed?
<Hobbsee> i havent booted there in a few days
<raphink> Hobbsee: I think so, I didn't see it anymore
<Hobbsee> ok, i'll remember to boot there again tomorrow, after work
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> bah - i actually have to go to work tomorrow!
<[square] > hello. I have problem with artsd on kde 3.5. It's crash. Is this a known bug?
<danudany> can anyone help me ... i am new....
<raphink> danudany: your pb seems to be linked with your xorg configuration
<freeflying> raphink:  have you noticed that kdelibs4c2a be uploaded again
<raphink> you can try to run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and see if you can get a better resolution
<raphink> yes freeflying 
<danudany> ok... let see... thanks !
<freeflying> raphink: have there any changes
<raphink> kubuntu-desktop is not ready yet :(
<raphink> I'll demerge konq-plugins
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> oh, how does one see a version of a package that's not installed yet, via the console?
<Hobbsee> apt-get something?
<manveru> apt-cache policy package
<raphink> apt-cache show $package
<raphink> ;)
<freeflying> recommend use aptitude 
<AeSSeD> anyone that have kde3.5 known if exist any like dashboard ?
<Hobbsee> excellent, cool
<manveru> AeSSeD: like... karamba?
<Hobbsee> i knew there must be a command for it, i'd just never worked out what it was
<raphink> AeSSeD: superkaramba ?
<AeSSeD> yes but the widget must be in another application layer
<AeSSeD> like dashboard
<AeSSeD> i want to use karamba program on upper layer desktop
<AeSSeD> like in dashboard
* manveru has no clue what AeSSeD is talking about :)
<raphink> manveru: I think AeSSeD wants widgets that get _over_ the windows, not on the desktop
<manveru> hmm, like yakuake?
<manveru> (wich is no widget, but anyway)
<raphink> AeSSeD: you can set a key to hide the windows, so you'll see the widgets
<AeSSeD> no i want to press a key
<manveru> ctrl+alt+d
<AeSSeD> and see another desktop with all karamba widget
<AeSSeD> like in mac os x
<AeSSeD> :D
<manveru> well, there are multiple desktops
<AeSSeD> mmmm
<manveru> ctrl+f1-f12
<AeSSeD> not multiple desktop a trasparent layer deskotp
<AeSSeD> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<m0ns00n> Hello
<raphink> AeSSeD: why don't you use mac os x if that's what you wnat ? :p
<m0ns00n> Has anyone figured out how Sessions is better than Projects in kate?
<m0ns00n> Are they bent on ruining Kate?
<AeSSeD> i can't install it at works :
<m0ns00n> Every release is more horrid than the prev.
<manveru> m0ns00n: i only use sessions because projects create ugly little files for saving project-data that i don't need anyway
<Hobbsee> anyway, now i really will go to bed - nigth all!
<Hobbsee> *night
<raphink> night Hobbsee 
<manveru> sleep well
<m0ns00n> manveru: But I don't have a file tree anymore then
<manveru> AeSSeD: there is nothing like that
<danudany> raphink! I have configured it.... now i must restart ?
<Hobbsee> will do :)
<m0ns00n> manveru: So I need to double click myself through everything
<raphink> danudany: just restart X
<manveru> m0ns00n: well, i use single clicks :)
<danudany> how? :'(
<raphink> danudany: press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<raphink> that will restart X
<manveru> danudany: log out before doing that
<manveru> ....
<raphink> hopefully ;)
<manveru> it did
<manveru> ^^
<raphink> lol
<raphink> no it did stop it
<raphink> doesn't mean it restarted it
<manveru> well, yeah
<raphink> that's what I meant ;)
<manveru> let's wait and see :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> yep
<raphink> ...
<manveru> m0ns00n: btw, kate is the only editor i really work with
<redguy> any 3.5 builds yest?
<raphink> I use kwrite too
<redguy> yet
<m0ns00n> manveru: I used to
<m0ns00n> manveru: First they removed TabPages
<m0ns00n> manveru: Then now the projects. It's practically unusable now
<manveru> really?
* manveru looks to see if his tabs are gone
<m0ns00n> manveru: But it's too bad, as Quanta doesn't work with large files, and KDevelop _refuses_ to store the layout setup.
<m0ns00n> manveru: Tab Pages is a UI mode which was removed.
<m0ns00n> manveru: One used to be able to choose IDEAL mode and so forth
<m0ns00n> manveru: Kate has been dumbed down and is continuing to be dumbed down.
<manveru> hmmm, i am sure i had some a while ago
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> A plugin.
<manveru> at least, exactly- a plugin
<m0ns00n> But you haven't used kate very long if you don't know what I mean.
<federa> hi!!!
<manveru> well, i have tried myriads of other editors in the meanwhile
<manveru> so i wasn't that sure about it anymore
<manveru> KDevelop is just too unstable
<manveru> (at least he ruby-mode)
<manveru> i use JEdit for longer sessions now
<manveru> also tried Eclipse, but it was a pain to setup
<manveru> now i am at Komodo (3.5 beta)
<manveru> but it is too buggy
<manveru> and i wouldn't use kate if it hasn't the almost perfect search and a konsole
<manveru> but you are right - it is _very_ broken
<CarstenP> somehow kubuntu does not want to mount my external firewire dvd-+rw anymore
<CarstenP> i even tried "sudo umount scd0 -n"
<CarstenP> what can i do?
<CarstenP> k3b cant find it either
<CarstenP> carsten@firefly:/$ ps aux | grep scd0
<CarstenP> carsten   8639  0.2  1.2  41228 26432 ?        S    12:59   0:02 konqueror [kdeinit]  media:/scd0
<CarstenP> should i kill that process?
<CarstenP> i killed it, didnt help
<dipnlik> hi all. how can I put the volume button from the traybar in a top bar?
<dipnlik> i'm using top menu bar (MacOS style), and reinserting there all buttons from the bottom bar, but didn't find the volume button to insert there
<manveru> m0ns00n: try the kate-plugins package
<hettar> dipnlik: the volume button is just kmix and it docks into the tray
<misieq> is it safe to install kde 3.5 final from kubuntu on debian 3.1? 
<dipnlik> hettar: can I move the tray to my top bar?
<manveru> dipnlik: you have to remove it and add it again
<manveru> dipnlik: because you can have only one of them at the same time
<dipnlik> manveru: perfect, thanks
<_root> hola....
<_root> completamente NUEVO en esto, pero abri el "Konversation" y me salio conectado a este canal...
<_root> ubuntu es la caa
<buz> it's an english channel though
<_root> ups.. sorry then...
<manveru> there is #kubuntu-es
<buz> try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat 
<buz> can i try xubuntu without risking my kubuntu install?
<buz> or should i try it in vmware or some such
<raphink> yes you can buz 
<raphink> xubuntu shouldn't affect your kubuntu install
<raphink> maybe just change the bootsplash
<raphink> imo that's the worse it can do
<buz> will it stick to using kdm?
<raphink> yes
<buz> i think i'll try it in vmware ;)
<raphink> hehe ok
<buz> is there a backports channel?
<buz> i'm wondering about a firefox 1.5 deb ;)
<raphink> there are backports to breezy
<buz> i know
<raphink> I don't know if there's a backport channel
<raphink> you can ask on #ubuntu-devel
<buz> ubuntu compatible firefox and thunderbird 1.5 debs would rock
<raphink> package them ;)
<buz> no talent
<raphink> the firefox package is 1.5
<raphink> on dapper
<mornfall> cheap excuse
<buz> mhh
<buz> might steal it there
<raphink> so it should be in breezy backports I guess
<buz> its not yet
<raphink> it's not called mozilla-firefox, but firefox
<buz> i could swear its not in backports
<raphink> I don't use firefox though
<buz> i want my extensions
<raphink> you don't need to swear buz :p
<buz> else i'd be using konqi ;)
<raphink> as of talents, there's no talent that I know of to package, just work
<raphink> what extensions do you need?
<buz> sage and webdev
<buz> and no, akregator is not a real substitue for sage
<raphink> I used to use lots of extensions on FF and I'm perfectly happy with konqui
<buz> besides, konqi cant do wysiwyg editing in cms
<raphink> quanta can
<raphink> I think
<raphink> if I understand your sentence
<buz> not really. it can edit standalone html but not use tools like htmlarea
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> firefox is overrated... and it's a primarily windows app, which shows
<freeflying> dose there anyone use scim( an input method )
<uniq> hi guys.
<buz> mornfall: it might be overrated
<buz> but it's hell a lot more compatible than konqi
<buz> "compatible" as in rendering broken sites
<mornfall> good i don't browse broken sites =)
<buz> sometimes that cant be avoided
<buz> and as i say, i need in browser wysiwyg editors
<mornfall> can't be avoided? c'mon
<uniq> hum.. kde 3.5 released yesterday. nice.
<buz> mornfall: cant as in "my uni is too stupid to build proper sites"
<mornfall> now, that sucks
<dipnlik> how can I take a screenshot in KDE?
<uniq> use ksnapshot
<buz> it's gotten better but the lack of in browser wysiwyg is a showstopper for me
<raphink> dipnlik: ksnapshotr
<raphink> oops
<raphink> ksnapshot
<dipnlik> thanks all
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb jjesse
<jjesse> thanks Kamping_Kaise
<freeflying> kde-style-lipstik can be used now 
<Kamping_Kaiser> all good
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<MenZa`> does firefox 1.5 exist in the ubuntu repositories?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in dapper yes
<MenZa`> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<MenZa`> hmm
<Tm_T> Dapper <3
<Kamping_Kaiser> ++
<MenZa`> not in breezy :\?
<raphink> it might be in backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> :X
<raphink> Tm_T: did you try my new deb ?
<Tm_T> raphink: haven't rebooted ;)
<raphink> ok ;)
<freeflying> raphink:  dose the packages in your repo compiled against kdelibs4c2a
<raphink> havn't built everything again freeflying 
<raphink> most are
<raphink> I will rebuild them soon
<raphink> Tm_T: you can check if your /boot/grub/menu.lst contains splashimage=(hd0,0)/ etc...
<raphink> instead of (hd2,0)
<MenZa`> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MenZa`> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Tm_T> raphink: yu, I think grep is enough
<raphink> what do you mean Tm_T ?
<raphink> oh yes sure grep is enough ;)
<Tm_T> used it, 0,0 all the way
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> should work now :)
<MenZa`> how do I execute a script
<MenZa`> :\?
<MenZa`> I have the script winmac_fstab and I need to execute it
<raphink> what script MenZa` ?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well
<MenZa`> hmm
<raphink> you need first to get sure it's executable
<MenZa`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<raphink> run `ls -l' on it
<MenZa`> Working on that at the moment
<raphink> to check if you have x rights on this file
<MenZa`> huh
<MenZa`> (Sorry, noob)
<raphink> MenZa`: do  you know a bit about unix ACL?
* MenZa` shakes head
<MenZa`> !ACL
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, MenZa`
<MenZa`> ubotu doesn't either :o
<ubotu> MenZa`: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<MenZa`> :\
<raphink> hehe you can ask me ;)
<MenZa`> Well
<raphink> I'm not a bot, I understand questions better most of the time ;,)
<MenZa`> I sorta gave up half-way, but now I can't mount /dev/hda1 into /media/windows/ : \
<raphink> ok I'll explain about the script thingy
<MenZa`> rgr
<raphink> run `ls -l $nameofyourscript'
<raphink> you will get something like
<MenZa`> $nameofyourscript = include dir?
<raphink> -rx-r--r- etc..
<raphink> replace by the name of your script MenZa` 
<l3m> anyone else experiencing konqueror-crashes since upgrading to 3.5? 
<MenZa`> run `ls -l /home/menza/winmac_fstab
<Tm_T> nope
<raphink> no l3m 
<MenZa`> I assume :p
<raphink> without the `
<raphink> just
<raphink> ls -l /home/menza/winmac_fstab
<MenZa`> no output
<raphink> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> what
<raphink> MenZa`: are you sure of the name and location of the file ?
<raphink> Tm_T: you said nope, what was this about?
<MenZa`> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> MenZa`: run sh ~/path/to/file
<Tm_T> raphink: about konqi crashes ;)
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> I got some output now
<MenZa`> -rwxr--r--  1 menza menza 4713 2005-09-02 22:42 /home/menza/winmac_fstab
<raphink> ok
<raphink> yep
<raphink> the -rwxr--r-- means that the owner (menza) has read and write ACL but no execute one (no x in the first 3 letters)
<raphink> oop
<raphink> sorry
<MenZa`> heh
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well no actually
<raphink> the first letter tells whether it's a directory or not
<raphink> here it doesn't say `d' so it's not sa dir
<MenZa`> Ah
<raphink> then you have the ACLs for the owner, on the next 3 letters
<MenZa`> "r" standing for..? Readable?
<raphink> in this case, it's rwx
<raphink> so that means you can read, write and execute it
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> :D
<MenZa`> Well, I need to know how to run it then :S
<raphink> then you have r--, which means the group (menza group) can only read it
<raphink> and then you have r-- which means all other users can only read
<raphink> so then
<raphink> to run it
<raphink> you just need to cd to the directory wher eit is
<MenZa`> just a sec
<raphink> and type ./winmac_fstab
<raphink> ;)
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5224
<MenZa`> I just did sudo /home/menza/winmac_fstab
<MenZa`> :P
<raphink> well see that works ;)
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> I'll try going "y"
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5225
<MenZa`> some error
<raphink> ;)
<MenZa`> can't find a windows partition, even though I've had no problems before
<MenZa`> :o
<raphink> hmm I don't know this script
<raphink> and I couldn't test it since I don't have windows
<MenZa`> any idea what may be wrong?
<raphink> no idea MenZa` 
<MenZa`> D':
<MenZa`> Hmm
<MenZa`> Any idea why I can't mount it manually then :\?
<raphink> hmm what kind of partition is it?
<MenZa`> ntfs
<MenZa`> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<raphink> hmm there are pbs with ntfs anyway
<raphink> it's not fully supported
<raphink> and I wouldn't be surprised M$ would soon decide that it's illegal to mount ntfs partitions on linux
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5226
<MenZa`> That's what I get when I try to mount it
<raphink> well to me that says it all
<raphink> I mean it pretends it's already mounted on /media/
<MenZa`> well
<raphink> so you obviously can't mount it again on /media/windows
<MenZa`> I go to /media/windows/ but it's empty
<viviersf> lol MenZa` 
<raphink> of course it's empty
<raphink> if it's mounted to /media/
<viviersf> type : mount
<viviersf> and paste it
<raphink> there's no reason why it would be in /media/windows
<MenZa`> :\
<viviersf> quick
<viviersf> pzl
<raphink> look at the pastebin viviersf 
<viviersf> i wanan go have
<viviersf> *home
<raphink> viviersf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5226
<MenZa`> Right
<MenZa`> I just re-read it
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> how could I miss that
<raphink> MenZa`: ;)
<viviersf> ffs
<MenZa`> Yep
<MenZa`> there it is :)
<raphink> so check your /media/ MenZa` 
<viviersf> i want full contests of what : mount is
<raphink> of course MenZa` ;)
<raphink> if you check in the wrong place you can't find it
<MenZa`> lol
<viviersf> type : mount
<MenZa`> true :D
<viviersf> and paste
<MenZa`> right
<viviersf> mount with no arguments
<raphink> that means your /etc/fstab is not set right
<raphink> so you should modify it
<raphink> to mount your partition to /media/windows
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5227
<MenZa`> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<MenZa`> Ah :D
<MenZa`> <3 ubotu 
<viviersf> MenZa`, 
<viviersf> cd /media
<viviersf> ls
<viviersf> all you doze stuff is there
<viviersf> raphink, is right
<MenZa`> 0 GB Disk (hda1)  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  usbdisk  WIN  window
<viviersf> your fstab is wasted
<MenZa`> hmm
<viviersf> ah wait
<viviersf> MenZa`, 
<raphink> MenZa`: paste your /etc/fstab in a pastebin please
<viviersf> cd "/media/0 GB"
<mth`MAW> Tach
<viviersf> @ MenZa` 
<mth`MAW> opps 
<MenZa`> yea yea, I don't work as fast as you :S
<mth`MAW> hello
<mth`MAW> i ment
<raphink> viviersf: can you read what MenZa` wrote a few minutes ago?
<raphink> while you were telling him to do things I had told him to do
<viviersf> oh soz
<viviersf> i didnt see
<viviersf> raphink, the prob is /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/0 GB
<raphink> MenZa`: just past your /etc/fstab in a pastebin and we can see what there is to change in it
<raphink> yes I've seen that too viviersf 
<MenZa`> kay
<viviersf> thus it wont mount on media/windows again
<viviersf> just easy fstab
<viviersf> since you fine
<viviersf> im going home
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5228
<raphink> drive safely viviersf 
<MenZa`> cya viviersf 
<raphink> don't use emacs, use more or nano MenZa` 
<raphink> or less
<MenZa`> I was just recommended emacs :o
<raphink> and try to not be logged as root 
<raphink> there's sudo in ubuntu to prevent being logged as root ;)
<MenZa`> heh
<MenZa`> why's being root bad?
<raphink> well see you can't launch emacs ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> because root is not allowed to launch graphic programs ;)
<redguy> root stole the cookies
<raphink> which is good
<raphink> MenZa`: so just past `more fstab' or open the file with nano
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5229
<raphink> see the pb MenZa` ?
<raphink> your windows line is a mess ;)
<MenZa`> :\
<Juerd_> Everything Windows is a mess.
* MenZa` nods fervently
<dipnlik> my KDE icons became really small, how can I fix it?
<raphink> it mounts your partition on /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hda1)
<raphink> so edit the file (nano is fine for that)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<MenZa`> dipnlik: System Settings -> Display -> ICons
<raphink> and change the line to
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugzor
<raphink> I mean
<raphink> /dev/hda1 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hda1) ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0
<raphink>  0
<raphink> right now you have 
<MenZa`> just a sec
<raphink> that's what you have now
<raphink> change it to 
<dipnlik> MenZa`: doesn't help :(
<skaman> hi guys anyone could let kdetv run under breezy?
<raphink>  /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0     0
<icewt> dipnlik: are you running kde 3.5?
<dipnlik> icewt: don't know exactly, but probably not
<raphink> if you don't know, then no
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and what MenZa` told you should do it
<raphink> if you search a bit around in options there ;)
<MenZa`> And how do I save it, raphink 
<raphink> on nano ?
<MenZa`> Converting from win to nix isn't exactly my cuppa tea
<MenZa`> yep
<raphink> ctrl+o to save, then ctrl+x to close
<MenZa`> rgr
<MenZa`> Let's see
<raphink> then you can 
<raphink> umount /dev/hda1
<raphink> and mount /media/windows
<MenZa`> wow
<MenZa`> Awesome
<icewt> i've just heard that some people have had problems with icon sizes in kde 3.5, that's why i was asking (haven't noticed anything myself though)
<MenZa`> thanks dude :D
<raphink> you're welcome MenZa` 
<raphink> no pb with me at least icewt :)
<icewt> raphink: yeah
<raphink> :)
<dipnlik> well, i am trying to configure the icon size even in the advanced tab and still the icons are small :(
<dipnlik> the doubled sized pixels option works, the others don't :(
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> let me install systemsettings
<raphink> well build and install it
<raphink> ;)
<dipnlik> weird thing is: the option says "desktop/file manager", i change the icon size, then desktop icons change fine, but not the file manager icons
<raphink> ooooh
<raphink> you mean the icons in the konqueror window ?
<dipnlik> yes
<raphink> that's what you want to set ?
<raphink> not the toolbars
<raphink> ooooh
<raphink> :)
<raphink> then just press ctrl and use your mouse wheel  ;)
<raphink> or use ctrl++ or ctrl+-
<raphink> that's not really settings, it's rather zooming on the windows ;)
<dipnlik> raphink: didn't work :(
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> how about ctrl++ ?
<dipnlik> opens a window: select files
<raphink> wait a min
<eternal9> !nvidia 63
<ubotu> eternal9: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<eternal9> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<raphink> what exactly did you try dipnlik ?
<eternal9> does anyone have nvidia 4 chipset and a 6600 gt gpu having one hell of a time
<raphink> not me
<eternal9> damn
<dipnlik> raphink: opened my home folder, clicked on the window to focus it, held ctrl, pressed + on the numpad, got the window
<dipnlik> raphink: same with ctrl shift =
<raphink> dipnlik: that's what you want, no ? http://raphink.myftp.org/zoom.gif
<raphink> sorry it's a bit big ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> eternal9: good luck with the drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> dothn think it will work (but nto sure)
<dipnlik> raphink: yes. not that big but yes
<raphink> I used ctrl+mouse wheel to do that
<raphink> just hold ctrl and drag your mouse wheel
<dipnlik> raphink: don't work here. maybe something with the konqueror shortcut configs? will look into it
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> it's not konqueror though
<raphink> the ctrl+wheel is kde-wide
<raphink> I can do it on other apps
<dipnlik> raphink: while browsing with konqueror it works, changes font size :(
<raphink> then I don't see why it doesn't work on icons
<raphink> that's weird
<dipnlik> raphink: even the zoom buttons on the toolkbar are greyed out
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> that's weird
<raphink> mine work fine
<raphink> there must be something in your settings ......
<dipnlik> raphink: probably, but where? :(
<raphink> no idea :s
<dipnlik> raphink: where can I get more themes?
<dipnlik> raphink: maybe installing another theme can help, don't know
<raphink> kde-look
<JavaGeek> greetings, bytecodes!(tm)
<JavaGeek> a quick question. The installation of Sun's java is the same as the one for ubuntu, right?
<uniq> javageek: yes.
<JavaGeek> uniq: ok
<JavaGeek> damn, I left adept running, and now I'm locked out of the apt repository
<JavaGeek> well, I guess I'll have to install everything tonight when I get back home
<bl3ssing> Good day everyone! 
<McScruff> lo
<kkathman> hello bl3ssing :)
<bl3ssing> ................. meeeeeee................. SNORING! =))
<bl3ssing> how're you people?
<bl3ssing> hello kkathman
<bl3ssing> how're you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi bl3ssing :)
<bl3ssing> are you ready for other questions? :-)  ... 
<kkathman> fighting a cold or something , but Im ok
<bl3ssing> Hello Kamping_Kaiser; how're you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. self?
<bl3ssing> sorry'bou tthe cold
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> where did you get it from? are you living somewhere in Norway? :-)
<kkathman> its ok...I'll be fine..but I appreciate your concern
<bl3ssing> cause I've been there and ... there's pretty cold outside ...
<raphink> hi bl3ssing 
<kkathman> bl3ssing: nah...my kids were home from college and I think they gave it to me
<bl3ssing> not here in Romania ... but there ...
<bl3ssing> raphink: God bless you! how're you my friend? :-)
* raphink can't find the Offerings ksplash splashscreens anywhere anymore
<raphink> it seems the author has suffered so much from attacks to christians that he gave up on creating christian art
<raphink> :(
<bl3ssing> heeheheh about the cold ... kkathman; just tell them when they get back at home from college, to leave the cold right over there to the college, or at least to give it to the teachers ... but not to you. :-) 
<raphink> I'm fine apart from that bl3ssing 
<raphink> the way christian contributions are considered on kde-look is outrageous
<kkathman> I will do that bl3ssing :)
<bl3ssing> rath... what you mean ... ? 
<bl3ssing> are you people christians? or ...?
<bl3ssing> cause I am ... and I love my Lord. 
<raphink> I am 
<kkathman> I am
<raphink> :)
<Stele> "I call the cat 'Lord'"
<raphink> I am the admin of a CDD called Ichthux
<kkathman> what kinds of questions are plaguing you today bl3ssing :)
<raphink> that is aimed to creating a christian distribution
<bl3ssing> that's great ... knowing that we're christians. 
<raphink> based on Debian
<bl3ssing> I see raphink ...
<raphink> kkathman and bl3ssing  you could join #christianforums on irc.christianforums.com someday ;) we're mostly christian linux fans there ;)
<bl3ssing> and ... what is the point ... can you be more specified? what's the main purpose of what you're saying ... cause I'm out of what you're saying. 
<bl3ssing> hheheh
<raphink> bl3ssing: well there are apps for christians on linux
<bl3ssing> thanks raphink, Ill be right on it. :-)
<raphink> such as the sword project, with bibletime, gnomesword, etc.
<raphink> and other apps that could help churches if well set
<raphink> and christian art for linux too
<raphink> so the idea is to make a custom distro
<bl3ssing> sorry raphink, but I won't quit with this kubuntu ... cause I got some friends right over here ... and ...
<raphink> oh sure bl3ssing me neither ;)
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> :-)
<raphink> that's why we develop as a CDD
<raphink> ;)
<kkathman> I'll certainly join over there sometime :)
<raphink> custom debian distributions are sets of metapackages
<bl3ssing> me too kkathman, but maybe now ... I'll open another kvirc.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> I dont think I can join two networks simutaneoulsy tho :)
<bl3ssing> you can ... kkathman; if you'll have to irc opened
<Kaiser_Sleeps> kkathman: what ylou using?
<raphink> so that ichthux would actually turn a Debian distro into a tuned christian one
<kkathman> Kaiser_Sleeps: kvirc :)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> oh :)
<raphink> kkathman: what client?
<raphink> ah
<raphink> dunno then ;)
<kkathman> raphink: thats really a great idea :)
<raphink> :)
<buz> i just somehow doubt its the right channel to discuss it
<raphink> kkathman: the project is a bit stalled
<raphink> buz: are we preventing people from asking questions aboug kubuntu?
<buz> well topics like this often end up in flamewars
<raphink> or is it just that it hurts your eyes to see people chatting about things you don't believe in?
<kkathman> raphink and bl3ssing probably buz is right, we could take the discussion to another channel if you'd like
<buz> if i took enough offense i'd start the flamewar
<raphink> kkathman: I wouldn't mind, although I would think the time when christians had to hide had ceased ;)
<kkathman> raphink and bl3ssing go to #cdd-talk
<Kaiser_Sleeps> boys, take it -to
<Kaiser_Sleeps> realy ;)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> raphink: talk christian sure, but not in the main channel :)
<kkathman> really has nothing to do with hiding, but with the channel topic
<buz> otherwise, next thing we now, someone comes and wants to do the pasta distribution...
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> bl3ssing: please join us in #cdd-talk
<needlz_> hi
<buz> crap
<buz> k3b somehow crashed during burning and now the cd spins at full speed and wont come out
<needlz_> ive a thinkpad t42 with a centrino wlan card, everytime i try to activate the ath0 (wlan interface), it activates for 1 second and then deactivates it..does anyone know what i can do?
<dipnlik> ok, now I'm really fscked up. cannot open konqueror, it crashes on me if I try to open a local folder
<crimsun> centrino should use ipw2x00
<needlz_> crimsun: yep ipw2200
<needlz_> KWifimanager even finds my wlan (it shows me the ssid)..but i cant connect :/
<needlz_> but systemsettings -> network settings shows me "disabled" wireless network device..and i cant activate it
<needlz_> (i run it with sudo)
<needlz_> crimsun: oh and ive read that (k)ubuntu supports the iwp2200 thingy now automaticly..without any special tweaks :/
<bl3ssing> raphink: can you retype the link of the christianforum? pls ... the server and the channel; thanks in advandage...
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> advance
<bl3ssing> :-))
<raphink> oh well the server is down atm bl3ssing I think :(
<raphink> but join us on #cdd-talk
<bl3ssing> what's the meaning of cdd?
<kkathman> join please
<raphink> custom debian distro
<raphink> it doesn't matter 
<raphink> we're there with kkathman 
<raphink> so come ;)
<raphink> type /join #cdd-talk
<Dr_Fate> is there a ssstock ticker for KDE?
<manveru> Dr_Fate: maybe... but it has not that many 's' i fear...
<manveru> Dr_Fate: try knewsticker - it has scripts for stock-market
<Dr_Fate> also I just installed KDE with the new 3.5 repo added
<Dr_Fate> and I have no superkaramba?
<Dr_Fate> thx
<egonw> apt-get install superkaramba?
<Dr_Fate> it seems allot of the extras with KDE were not installed with kubuntu-desktop pright?
<Dr_Fate> I thought superkaramba was part of KDE 3.5, why would I have to apt-get it seperately?
<egonw> because KDE 3.5 != kubuntu-desktop
<egonw> try: apt-get install kdesktop
<Dr_Fate> ok
<Dr_Fate> thx
<Dr_Fate> kdesktop is already the newest version.
<egonw> ok, then I don't know...
<Dr_Fate> must admit, I like the new KDE
<egonw> install it manually...
* egonw too
<Dr_Fate> its actually kinda snappy
<egonw> the new superkaramba even gets the transparent liquidWeather on my amd64 rigth :)
<Dr_Fate> thats what I want!
<egonw> just do: apt-get install superkaramba
<martinjh99> Just a quickie whens FF 1.5 out for Kubuntu...?
<slow-motion> hallo
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, Will there be a koffice 1.4.3 before 1.5?
<Tm_T> hussam: maybe
<Tm_T> my Koffice says "1.4 post" as version :p
<Tm_T> so prolly yes
<hussam> Tm_T: I was asking before krita 1.4.2 crashes a bit
<Tm_T> heh, I know
<Tm_T> I don't use krita nor karbon, both are mostly unusable to me
<Tm_T> krita lacks many functions I need and is slow and crashy, karbon is way too slow
<egonw> someone around who can help me with a sendmail/anacron problem? email for local root gets send to root of network SMTP server...
<hussam> Tm_T: well if there is, I have we get breezy packages :)
<Dr_Fate> ok install superkaramba
<Dr_Fate> its kool
<Dr_Fate> but I installed the liquid weather
<hussam> Tm_T: sorry, that's hope* we get
<Dr_Fate> and it did not work
<Dr_Fate> how to reinstall a superkaramba module?
<egonw> I had that too...
<egonw> server is slow, too busy with people installin KDE 3.5 I guess :)
<Dr_Fate> how did you fix it?
<Dr_Fate> brb
<egonw> download the .skz manually, and install it $HOME/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/.
<Dr_Fate> just to fix the liquid weather app?
<Dr_Fate> can't Ii just uninstall and reinstall it
<Dr_Fate> and whatever happened to the kweather applet?
<Uncino> ciao
<jrattner1> is there a program similar to knewsticker for gnome'?
<_aj> nalioth_zZz: i did fix it without a re-install 
<bobjuh> hmz
<nalioth_zZz> _aj: and it took ya a whole lot of --force, i'm sure
<_aj> not really
<_aj> i just did a dist-upgrade
<_aj> and fixed the bad cairo lib in /usr/ib
<_aj> *lib
<_aj> you can set /etc/apt/preferences so it will dist-upgrade to breezy
<_aj> which is actually downgrading
<_aj> i do have one problem and i can't figure it out though when i try to run kaffeine with a video its looking for gstreamer_part.desktop and it can't find it...any idea anyone what that means?
<angasule> _aj: I have the same problem in another distro (I'm still downloading kubuntu)
<_aj> oh ok
<_aj> i know gstreamer works
<_aj> but i can't figure out why it doesn't with kaffeine
<TedLemon> Can anybody whack me with a clue stick?   I'm trying to upgrade to 3.5, but it won't upgrade most packages - it says 88 were held back.
<_aj> awesome i fixed kaffeine now too so everything works
<angasule> _aj: how did you fix it?
<_aj> well i used xine to do playback
<_aj> i installed kaffeine-xine
<angasule> ah, ok
<_aj> and changed some permissions of a /var/tmp/kdecache-aj/ to my user
<CarstenP> _aj: kaffeine-xine is REALLY great
<CarstenP> it just keeps crashing after i did sth with it
<CarstenP> and close it
<_aj> kaffeine-xine crashes?
<hussam> has anybody tried to install kde35?
<[Dev] Null> yep i'm running kde 3.5
<[Dev] Null> from the kubuntu repositories
<hussam> [Dev] Null: did it want to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<[Dev] Null> i only used apt-get upgrade
<[Dev] Null> and changed the sources.list of 3.5rc1 to 3.5
<hussam> I wanted to upgrade but if a dist-upgrade removed kubuntu-desktop, I'll stick to kde 3.4.3
<ninHer> hi all
<[Dev] Null> hussam: what repositories are u using to upgrade kde ?
<hussam> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ breezy main
<[Dev] Null> try to apt-get install kdebase
<[Dev] Null> and the next time apt-get dist-upgrade or upgrade
<hussam> so you think it is kdebase preventing kubuntu-dekstop?
<[Dev] Null> kubuntu-desktop it's only a metapackage to install KDE
<hussam> I know but I want to keep it
<[Dev] Null> try to upgrade with adept but i don't have any problem in the upgrade from kde 3.4 to 3.5
<hussam> because you did upgrade and not dist-upgrade
<[Dev] Null> nope i used dist-upgrade
<hussam> did you upgrade all the packages?
<[Dev] Null> yep
<kkathman> the standard repos have not been updated yet
<kkathman> so that means there are still dependencies that are not synched
<kkathman> Id advise waiting a day or two, till 3.5 is in the standard repos :)
<[Dev] Null> i'm using the "old" 3.5rc1 repositories now are 3.5 final
<kkathman> but its always up to the individual as to how much work they want to do
<hussam> [Dev] Null: do you still have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<[Dev] Null> w8 i'm verify :P
<hussam> kkathman: I think i might wait till kde 3.5.1
<[Dev] Null> hussam: nope i don't have installed kubuntu-desktop
<_kk> Hi people!
<hussam> [Dev] Null: then that's it
<hussam> well as long as kde 3.4.3 is supported in kubuntu breezy, I'll wait for now
<_kk> I've installed kubuntu-desktop on breezy. I'm not able to access any KDE app which requires root access
<_kk> KDE su accepts my password, but the options still remain grayed out
<hussam> _kk: run: kdesu <application>
<_kk> I face no problems running admin-apps on gnome
<kkathman> hussam:  you are a wise man
<_kk> well, kde su starts up and even accepts my password...
<hussam> _kk, kkathman: Ah, I get it. there was a fix for admin mode in breezy-updates
<_kk> has anyone tried swsusp? How do I get the "hibernate" option on my K Logout menu?
<sampan> kk, you have just met the infamous "administrator bug" in kubuntu (say "HI!" and shake it's hand) -- updates fix it
<kkathman> lol
<_kk> hussam: oh! it's a known bug then?
<kkathman> its a fixed bug
<kkathman> get updates
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> use adept
<_kk> ok..I'm new to ubuntu..which repository holds updates for breezy?
<kkathman> if you updated to breezy you already have them
<kkathman> assuming all went well :)
<_kk> kkathman: well...I am on breezy now!
<kkathman> just run Adept Updater and get the updates
<_kk> I'lll try it right away
<_kk> thanks
<_kk> there is something different about the ubuntu community..
<_kk> It seems much more friendlier than any other linux community!
<bhna> _kk: ;-)
<_kk> seriously! anywhere else, I'd be clobbered on the head for being stupid enough to ask a question like this!
<sampan> indeed -- being a newb myself, i've never heard "RTFM" once with ubuntu -- worst that's happened is my question occasionally get ignored ... but no one is mean about it ;)
<sampan> s/get/gets
<_kk> yes..and it does rub off on you..
<_kk> you end up being much more helpful to the others too
<kkathman> thats our hope :)
<_kk> :)
<_kk> btw, does canonical make any money with ubuntu?
<_kk> or is it a non-profit?
<Delvien> Anyone know alot about Samba and windows networking between samba?
<bhna> _kk: they will make there money with professionel support
<sampan> kk, afaik the OS itself is non-profit, but they're planning making money with ... yeah, what bhna said
<hussam> _kk: you're right about the community thing. I once asked a question in #linux and instead of answering my sinmple question. some guy told me to go learn how stuff work and then come back. That was pretty rude.
<_kk> yes..I know..I've been kicked around #linux and even #linuxhelp!
<_kk> kkathman: synaptic and adept report that there are no packages to update..seems logical considering that I installed breezy and kubuntu desktop just 2 days ago...
<Delvien> Can anyone help me with a bit of samba setup?
<_kk> kkathman: Is there a chance that the repositories have not been updated?
<_kk> or are updates in a different repository?
<bhna> _kk: i think you (your kubuntu) is up to date
<andrzej> somebody have package firefox1.5?
<_kk> bhna: then the bug is not fixed then? I think I should see the bugzilla..
<bhna> qaqa: wich bug. haven't read all your comments
<qaqa> bhna: the kde-admin bug - when I start kdeadmin apps, kdesu accepts my password, but the admin options still remain grayed out..
<qaqa> bhna: I was told that this bug was well known and was squished recently
<bhna> qaqa: every time or sometimes? i have this somtimes to. even with kde 3.5
<qaqa> I have it every time...makes kubuntu unusable since I'm not able to set the options I need
<qaqa> I'm forced to use gnome..
<qaqa> ubuntu packages for KDE 3.5 are already out? how is kde 3.5? worht the upgrade?
<bhna> qaqa: www.kubuntu.org -> last news.
<bhna> qaqa: can you start your programm in a terminal with sudo xxx
<qaqa> bhna:the kdeapps? I havent tried...one sec..I'll do it now
<bhna> qaqa: e.g. sudo kcontrol
<qaqa> bhna: yup! they work fine!
<qaqa> bhna: I ran them from the root console
<bhna> qaqa: kdesu kcontrol?
<qaqa> bhna: I think I can salvage the situation! thanks! they'll hopefully fix it soon
<qaqa> bhna: no..I have a "root console" option in my menu..starts a konsole with root priviliges..
<bhna> qaqa: root console in kubuntu? this isn't standard.
<qaqa> oh! I'm sorry I misunderstood! no, kdesu kcontrol does not work. same problem
<ClayG> how do you save / exit in vi?
<qaqa> bhna: yes..it's non standard..I think it was in warty though
<qaqa> ClayG: quit without save: <esc> :q!
<bhna> ClayG: don't know. man vi could help
<qaqa> ClayG: Quit with save: <esc>:wq
<ClayG> I tried this, esc then wq but does not work
<bhna> qaqa: have you update your warty to breezy. maybe this ist the reason for your problem.
<Delvien> samba is hella hard to set up with XP
<StR> hi all
<qaqa> ClayG: you need to type in ":wq" after <esc>. mind the :
<Delvien> Stupid ass XP networking , i hate you
<ClayG> oh, I see
<StR> anyone knows how to install  php 5.1 in kubuntu?
<qaqa> bhna: No..I;m running breezy now..loved the root console concept..so I added a menu entry for sudo konsole
<ClayG> wow, I hate this thing
<ClayG> is there a better text editor?
<qaqa> ClayG: It's quite nice for programming
<ClayG> I'm messing around ssh on my webhost
<qaqa> ClayG: GUI or command line?
<bhna> ClayG: kate?
<ClayG> and i can't tell when it has accepted the esc or not
<ClayG> I need something cli
<qaqa> ClayG: I prefer kwrite on gui. mcedit on the command line is good - reminds me of the DOS edit
<ClayG> dos edit
<ClayG> cool
<ClayG> I've used that a time or two
<qaqa> ClayG: There is a whole suite - "midnight commander" mcedit is a part of that. look around in apt
<ClayG> but it wasn't put in dos till the later years, was it?
<ClayG> I can't this is a fedora box, it's not my server, im using ssh to mess around
<qaqa> ClayG: I think it came in with 5.x
<qaqa> ClayG: well, head over to rpmfind.net then. 
<ClayG> before that to create a text file you needed to use the down and dirty "copy con hello.txt"
<qaqa> ClayG: fedora has nano too. 
<qaqa> ClayG: I doubt that was the only way. 
<ClayG> with just the OS?
<jkop> moin
<ClayG> I cannot remember if Dos had this packaged or if it was thrid party
<ClayG> but was qbasic part of the earlier dos (around 3.0) packages?
<ClayG> never mind, dont want to talk dos in a nix channel, this is asking to get "trolled"
<ClayG> Thanks for your help
<qaqa> ClayG: np
<qaqa> what runlevel is boot directly into X? runlevel 4 or runlevel 5?
<ClayG> qaqa, may i bother you again with a simple question for you
<bhna> qaqa: 2
<qaqa> ClayG: let it fly
<qaqa> bhna: thanks.
<ClayG> Let's say the machine you were using could not compile executables, you must use what is provided with the os.  
<bhna> qaqa: 2 in ubuntu 5 in suse, fedora ...
<qaqa> bhna: ah! confusing!
<qaqa> ClayG: ok...
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> Anyhow, besides vi and vim what other text editors are there
<ClayG> something a simpleton like me could understand
<prxq> ClayG: have you tried emacs?
<prxq> has menus and stuff.
<ClayG> oh and there is no X/gui everything needs to be cli
<qaqa> ClayG: well, you can still use nano..mcedit..
<ClayG> I will try that now
<ClayG> doesn't have mcedit on it
<qaqa> ClayG: emacs is a little difficult to pick up
<ClayG> Has nano though, looks good
<qaqa> ClayG: do you have admin rights on the server?
<ClayG> no
<qaqa> ClayG: you can try edlin ;)
<ClayG> says it is not found
<qaqa> ClayG: lucky!
<ClayG> nano looks like something I would be able to understand
<ClayG> ?
<qaqa> ClayG: It's a line editor  - you edit the file one line at a time!
<qaqa> ClayG: preceded vi. vi was the first "visual" editor 
<ClayG> can you only see one line at a time as well?
<qaqa> ClayG: I think so
<ClayG> to remove a directory and all files in it?
<ClayG> rm /dir/*?
<qaqa> ClayG: and rmdir <dir>
<qaqa> ClayG: I think you can rm -R <dir> to remove dir and contents
<teprrr> Riddell, do you happen to know if it's known that update-menus.real sigsegvs on breezy?
<qaqa> ClayG: be careful though..make sure you're in the right directory
<ClayG> last command worked
<ClayG> rm -R <dir> (whats the -R for? , tell it to shut up and do it? lol)
<qaqa> ClayG: -R = recursive. -f tells it to shut up
<ClayG> I wish this shell had irc
<ClayG> is there anything the predated irssi that may come bundled with this?
<ClayG> It will not let me locate either
<Patrick`> I'm trying to use xfce4 instead of kde but it's harder to stop using KDE than it is to quit islam
<Patrick`> tried everything
<Patrick`> update-alternatives, uninstalling parts of kde
<Patrick`> chicken voodoo
<jjesse> Patrick`: just install ubuntu or kubuntu as "server" then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Patrick`> someone just answered me in #ubuntu, but ta
<Patrick`> jjesse: to be honest, if I was going to reinstall, I'd just switch to gnome instead
<Patrick`> I got this laptop, I thought it could handle kde, but it just dies of swap death after a few days
<Patrick`> used xfce4 before, liked it
<jjesse> i install ubuntu-server and wanted the gui so i went w/ xubuntu
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone know how to set the default timezone from UTC to GMT?  NTP syncs keep changing my bios clock
<manveru> PokerFacePenguin: you are using your computer with windows?
<PokerFacePenguin> manveru: kubuntu
<manveru> only kubuntu?
<manveru> then it is no problem, right?
<PokerFacePenguin> manveru: 2 partitions, ubuntu and kubuntu
<manveru> oO
<Patrick`> PokerFacePenguin: hah
<Patrick`> that solves it, I suppose
<manveru> well, you know - it is the standard-behaviour so set it to UTC - so every user on the system can get the correct time
<PokerFacePenguin> does anyone know how to change the default?
<Patrick`> PokerFacePenguin: use debian for 3 years 
<Patrick`> worked for me ^_^
<Patrick`> although I pulled most of my hair out
<PokerFacePenguin> Patrick`: u got a solution?
<ClayG> man konqueror doesn't want to run for shit
<Patrick`> PokerFacePenguin: nope, my time "just works"
<Patrick`> if I tried to help I'd be wasting your time
<ClayG> PokerFacePenguin, how about right clicking the time on your desktop going into prefs and unlicking the UTC box
<ClayG> perfs or properties
<Tm_T> raphink: sir
<raphink> yep Tm_T ?
<PokerFacePenguin> ClayG: there is no "checkbox" to unclick the UTC
<Tm_T> raphink: it does work :)
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> thanks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> raphink: though weird, first some graphics and then back to "normal" linux boot text in black -stream =)
<raphink> :)
<dennis_p> You can have the system clock in local time (windows compatible) or international time (unix superior) what do you want?
<dennis_p> internation gets recalculated for each (unix) os and user optimaly
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: i want my local time to be GMT (EST) and not screw with the BIOS time by changing it to UTC.  Otherwise, I have to have New York time under the bottom of my clock.
<manveru> you don't have to do that
<dennis_p> well screwed but only in windows
<manveru> right-click on your clock - configure
<PokerFacePenguin> did that
<PokerFacePenguin> says utc
<manveru> oh wait - wrong menu :)
<manveru>  hmm
<dennis_p> you can change time and time zone in kubuntu but if you want to dual boot in windows you have to dumb down your systemclock to be usable in 1 local time only.
<manveru> ok, my menu is gone
<manveru> i should complete my 3.5 update now
* P3L|C4N0 re
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: my local time shows up as UTC....How would I change local time to be GMT?
<dennis_p> system in k-menu
<dennis_p> date and time icon
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: i dont run windows, ubuntu and kubuntu...when it syncs with NTP to the north-america pool, it changes my local time to UTC time...which means to see my local time, i must change timezone to NewYork, and it shows that at the bottom of the clock
<manveru> PokerFacePenguin: you have to configure your profile to say you are in NY
<manveru> PokerFacePenguin: then you can choose local timezone
<manveru> can't help you right now - my old kde is just falling apart
<dennis_p> if changes in date and time were unsuccesfull, try to change the system clock usage with 'sudo base-config' and select your correct location
<Tm_T> sucky
<Tm_T> amaroK and GL are both segfaulting
<dennis_p> manveru: after upgrading to kde 3.5 you have to restart KDE
<PokerFacePenguin> there you go....thats probably what i need...i bet ubuntu partition screwed with the bios when i installed it
<manveru> dennis_p: i know... it's the after-part... i'm just building a new kernel in between
<dennis_p> ah
<manveru> so, almost done
<manveru> cu later guys
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: thanks for the tip...gonna reboot and set my bios by hand to see if it changes again to another tz
<manveru> nice... nothing too new - but quite enjoyable
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: just wanted to tell you that sudo base-config did the trick to reset my local
<PokerFacePenguin> dennis_p: appreciate it
<dennis_p> cool
<Knowerrors> Anybody whos upgraded to kde 3.5, do you know if ivman should be modified or removed for the new media insert features to work?
<gsuveg> me the acpi isnt works :(
<JakubS_> Knowerrors: i guess you can get rid of ivman entirely
<Knowerrors> JakubS_: delete the file or clear it out?
<JakubS_> apt-get remove ivman :-)
<_martin> My DVD drive seems to be running in PIO mode (horribly laggy while playing DVD's in VLC or Ogle). How do you enable DMA??
<Knowerrors> the reason I ask, is I thought with kde 3.5, when you insert an audio cd, or usb stick or other device, a window should pop up asking you for an action on it, like in XP...
<Knowerrors> and mine didn't, just auto started KsCD to play audio cd
<Knowerrors> hmmm, anybody else banned from #ubuntu?  wonder whats up with that
<kkathman> banned?
<gsuveg> Knowerrors: what you make for bann ?
<kkathman> did you use an /away message??
<Knowerrors> nope
<jazwec> hi..please..when i want to shutdown my kubuntu system, it says power off, i can hear like the HDD is disconnecting but my PC stay turned on with black screen...could anybody help me?
<kkathman> hmm well they are sometimes a bit temporamental there I guess
<gsuveg> jazwec: kde 3.5 ?
<Knowerrors> "/join #ubuntu   ...  [474]  #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<kkathman> they are getting the "linux" head :)
<Knowerrors> JakubS_: did you uninstall ivman?
<kkathman> I dont even know who to message on that Knowerrors :(
<jazwec> qsuveg i think...i have kubuntu 5.10
<Knowerrors> kkathman: can you join #ubuntu?
<kkathman> lemme see
<kkathman> yep
<Knowerrors> hmmm, weird
<jazwec> gsuveg no...3.4.3
<kkathman> guess you could message Seveas
<gsuveg> do you updraded it with apt ?
<Knowerrors> kkathman: can you ask in there for me about my ban please? ;)
<kkathman> Knowerrors: probably better if you did that...looks like Seveas is there and opped
<kkathman> just /msg him
<kkathman> prolly an incorrect ban mask
<gsuveg> Knowerrors: are you registered your nick?
<Knowerrors> yes
<kkathman> maybe your nick wasnt registered?
<kkathman> ohh hehe
<Knowerrors> "-NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized"
<anttu> hi
<kkathman> Knowerrors: I'd try to /msg or /notice seveas if you could
<anttu> would some one be able to assist me ?
<Knowerrors> I tried /msg , he hasn't responded yet, will wait
<Stele> anttu - what's your question?
<Knowerrors> spoke too soon, just got at me
<anttu> its about ati drivers
<anttu> just wondering why it isint starting the graphical installation software
<anttu> after writing ./ati driver.run thingy
<anttu> it just starts it in the terminal :\
<anttu> like this http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b309/Anttu87/kubuntuatidriver1.jpg
<anttu> seems no one can help :(
<Knowerrors> To anyone using kde 3.5, is it necessary to remove ivman to get the little options window to pop up when you instert new media?
* manveru searches new media
<Knowerrors> or what modification should be done to it?  If I try to remove it, it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop too
<kkathman> Knowerrors: whats the story in #ubuntu ?
<Knowerrors> I got back in :)
<kkathman> I dont think you wanna remove :)
<Knowerrors> seveas fixed it, didn't say why I was banned, some error
<Stele> anttu - what is the problem?
<Stele> the installer appears to be a terminal program
<Stele> in fact, you should probably shut down X and run it from a shell
<anttu> well i cant select all the options from that terminal version :P?
<anttu> Stele: well if i install it through the terminal, with wich options should i do it
* P3L|C4N0 re
<Knowerrors> ivman seems to be interfering with the new kde 3.5 actions...
<anttu> Stele: should i install it using "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package"
* manveru is impressed by the new configurations
<manveru> indeed, now configuring the network is fun again :)
<jazwec> gsuveg so will you please help me?
<jazwec> hi..please..when i want to shutdown my kubuntu system, it says power off, i can hear like the HDD is disconnecting but my PC stay turned on with black screen...could anybody help me?
<gsuveg> jazwec: in what ?
<Stele> anttu - i dont know, I used nvidia
<Stele> but it is common to install video drivers from a shell
<Stele> it's not like Windows
<Stele> certainly there is a README/install doc that walks you through it
<manveru> for ati?
<jazwec> gsuveg with that turning off my kubuntu
<gsuveg> jazwec: ok. what hw version, what acpi* version, and more info. what you make and other
<jazwec> gsuveg mm this will be a problem, i think...i have kubuntu only 2-3 days...only think i know is that i have kubuntu 5.10 and kde 3.4.3
<gsuveg> upgrade it
<jazwec> gsuveg kde-upgrade?
<gsuveg> apt-get upgrade
<federico_lu> hello everybody! I get libtool errors like this one: "libtool: link: `/lib/libacl.la' is not a valid libtool archive" when compiling since I've done a dist-upgrade with apt-get yesterday. Is there a way to fix this?
<jazwec> gsuveg ok i have it
<gsuveg> then it need workin
<jazwec> gsuveg dont have to set acpi?
<kkathman> Knowerrors:  I think I see how you got banned :)
<kkathman> Seveas doesnt know how to ban people properly :)
<kkathman> either that or he has any auto script that bans drive-bys
<federico_lu> did anyone answer my question? I'm asking because I've had a ping timeout and don't know if I received everything.
<jbueler> I could really use some help getting my second monitor up and running is it as simple as finding the right driver for my video card or is there more to it?
<Knowerrors> kkathman: "drivebys" is that if I joing a channel and don't post right away?
<kkathman> no...thats if you enter...and leave within like 3-4 seconds
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<arcanistherogue> hey, does anyone know how to get kxdocker to go on the top or the right of the screen?  ihate having a dock on the bottom of the screen
<Tm_T> kkathman: I got amaroK broken again =)
<kkathman> apparently seveas has an auto ban that bans a rather extensive portion of a network :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'm that good ;)
<kkathman> congrats Tm_T
<Tm_T> kkathman: seems to be kernel issue though, 15-3 worked some times, 15-4 worked, now 15-5 and nogo
<kkathman> Knowerrors: typically an address of a person is like 205.132.15.45   his ban does a 205.132* which basically could ban like half of a country
<Tm_T> yup
<Knowerrors> yowsa
<kkathman> then I suppose he just manually releases then after a while...fairly abrupt control I'd say
<Knowerrors> kkathman: are you using kde 3.5?
<kkathman> he probably just doesnt know any better or he uses a predefined script that was poorly made
<kkathman> Knowerrors: absolutely not...not untill it appears in the regular repos
<kkathman> I want all the things to be synched first
<kkathman> Riddell is working on that right now I hear.
<Knowerrors> Im using it now :) works fine, but Ivman has a conflict... , thats all
<kkathman> well not all the libs and apps are synched yet
<Knowerrors> Does Riddell talk/read in here much?
<kkathman> some...but he's pretty busy right now I imagine :)
<kkathman> hey there LjL :)
<LjL> hi
<lordpatman> hi
<kkathman> LjL: how are things in Italy today?
<LjL> not too well, i'm in a hurry trying to get my X to accept remove clients
<LjL> (a friend has just messaged me asking when he can come to take the scans i "have" made for him, except i haven't, and i need to get this stupid X to work for that)
<LjL> damn... why is my X being started with "-nolisten tcp" even after i removed all references to that from every file that contained them in /etc
<martinjh99> Evening - How do you configure SuperKaramba in 3.5??
<martinjh99> LjL which way are you starting X?
<LjL> KDM
<martinjh99> Try having a look at /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  other than that no idea...
<LjL> i changed that already... but hold on
<LjL> i'm not sure i restarted kdm after changing that actually
<martinjh99> Its the ServerArgsLocal that you need to change.
<bhna> martinjh99: what do you mean?
<martinjh99> bhna> ServerArgsLocal specifies the paramaters that the X server gets launched with.
<LjL> yeah stupid me, i hadn't restarted KDM
<LjL> works now
<martinjh99> :)
<martinjh99> Glad to be of assistance
* martinjh99 is Glad to be of assistance
<bhna> martinjh99: $home/.superkaramba
<martinjh99> There is supossed to be a KNewHotstuff configuration so you can download stuff for it... 
<martinjh99> Trying to find where I can access it...
<Knowerrors> martinjh99: for me [K]  > utilities, desktop, superkaramba
<eckhart> hi
<LjL> i'll have to try this superkaramba thing sometime
<eckhart> how can i remove all the kdevelop: * entries from my kmenu the clean way?
<martinjh99> MMM I only have clipper and knotes... 
<martinjh99> eckhart> right click on K and edit menu...
<Knowerrors> martinjh99: you have the newest superkaramba installed?
<martinjh99> Its supposed to come with 3.5...  I'm presuming I need to install all of the new KDE packages to get it.
<martinjh99> Ahh not installed - Installing now... ;)
<martinjh99> Why it need gtk1.2 and xmms I have no idea...
<martinjh99> Anyone know where the KNewhotstuff dialog installs karamba themes to??
<now3d> hi, i wonder if there is a way to get old mozilla-mailnews there is a broken dep with latest packages.. :(
<now3d> "mozilla-mailnews: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<hunika> Hello everybody! Can somebody help to me it's urgent
<hunika> I need to install my canon i250 printer
<now3d> hunika: what is the problem?
<hunika> But Kubuntu does not include the driver
<bhna> hunika: www.linuxprinting.org
<hunika> ok I will try
<bhna> hunika: i250 or bjc 250?
<hunika> i250
<MenZa`> KDE 3.5 in the Breezy repos yet?
<hunika> not bjc
<hunika> CANON i250
<mart> MenZa`: yeah
<mart> MenZa`: well
<MenZa`> :o
<mart> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<hunika> So where can I get the driver ?
<MenZa`> cba to add more repos
<hunika> www.linuxprinting.org I can not find here
<mart> "cba"?
<MenZa`> can't be arsed, mart
<MenZa`> it's going in the repos sometime anyway
<mart> heh, cause it's so much effort to add a source :)
<MenZa`> meh
<MenZa`> I'm on my friggin windoze atm
<MenZa`> :o
* MenZa` slaps self
<MenZa`> amaroK didn't play a track I tried to play
<jrattner1> Will amarok play m4a files?
<mart> anyone else find that the location bar in konqueror no longer gets focus when started?
<bhna> hunika: so there is no driver for i250.
<mart> jrattner1: think so
<hunika> no no
<jrattner1> mart, super
<hunika> LjL can you help me please
<now3d> anyone got time to see if there is a repository with working mozilla-mailnews breezy please..?
<now3d> does anyone have a list of repositories please..?
<hunika> I need to print my homework. And I need a CANON I250 driver for kubutu
<hunika> kubuntu
<LjL> hunika: try the bjc 250 driver -- it could be that they really are the same printer (or printing engine anyway). if not, then i'm afraid you're very out of luck!
<hunika> for hp deskjet 3745???????????????????????????????
<bhna> hunika: the driver is there http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html in the middle
<now3d> hunika: can you get PrinterDefinition from somewhere?
<now3d> hunika: which font is that you type in..? I wish to instal it, as it just appears as ??? for me..
<hunika> can I install rpm files in KUBUNTU?
<mart> hunika: check the alien package
<now3d> hunika: yes, with "alien"
<LjL> hunika: it appears that your printer is supported by TurboPrint (http://www.turboprint.de/), which is not a free application, although it has a free trial -- but i think it watermarks your prints
<hunika> But I can install the driver as I see from http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html 
<Flying_Eagle> hunika, no chance, that there is a deb- or tar.gz-file instead of a rpm?
<bhna> hunika: you can use the canon linux driver with cups. no need for turboprint. the driver are in tar.gz.
<lordpatman> cu
<hunika> there is tar.gz
<hunika> But I don't know how to install a tar.gz file
<LjL> bhna: unless the drivers for that I250 printers have been added very recently, by googling shows it's not supported
<LjL> by=my
<Flying_Eagle> hunika, look into the README-file shipped with the tar.gz
<ubuntu> Im testing kubuntu out now. Im a Debian fan and I must say it
<ubuntu> is very slick !
<Flying_Eagle> and if theres none, blame canon
<hunika> ok
<now3d> hmm... iam wondering if my text is being displayed..
<mart> hunika: you can probably just unpack the tar.gz and then try to add a new printer, when it asks you for the driver, just tell it to use the ppd file 
<bhna> hunika: her is an howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29255
<hunika> ok
<_hirs> hi
<bhna> hunika: there is an link for an deb
<mart> hmmph, I've had 5 bloody "sourceforge updates" today
<MenZa`> Huzzah, Kubuntu & Ubuntu Linkbuttons added on blog =D
<_hirs> why "get new themes" in kopete emoticons config dialog is disabled?
<_hirs> as well as the chat window "get new..."
<Tm_T> yes
<_hirs> it's supposed kopete in 3.5 has support for kgethotnewstuff
<Tm_T> khotnewstuff is too buggy
<Tm_T> +get
<now3d> does anyone know how I can disable KDM? I wish to just have a TTY login screen
<_hirs> well, for downloading wallpapers work pretty well
<Tm_T> _hirs: different thing
<LjL> now3d: rcconf
<Tm_T> styles & emoticons are multifile things
<bhna> hunika: her is an german howto
<mart> now3d: use update-rc.d
<Tm_T> and there was too big issues with it, so it's disabled by default
<Tm_T> _hirs: there is simple way to enable it if you like
<Tm_T> no guarantee(tm)
<_hirs> Tm_T: works more or less in superkaramba--
<Tm_T> yes
<_hirs> Tm_T: ok, only want to try
<LjL> now3d: or just uninstall kdm if you're not gonna use it
<Tm_T> it install stuff mostly fine, but removing is pain
<hussam> I'm building amarok 1.3.6. and one of it's build dependencies is xmms.so I installed xmms. but the fonts in xmms are too big. How do I specify gtk1 app fonts?
<_StarScream> are there 3.5 packages for ppc ?
<MikeStyle> hi all, i just got a new sources.list file from a friend that worked for him under the same distro... but its not working for me and its giving me a cdrom error
<_hirs> yes some themes doen't have option to remove..
<Tm_T> _hirs: there is kgethotnewstuff related part in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<bhna> now3d: you have to diable the kdm script in /etc/rc2.d
<bhna> now3d: man update-rc.d
<_hirs> Tm_T: i'm unable to find it :/
<Tm_T> _hirs: hmm, then you have to add line, if I just remember what it was =)
<hunika> Hey guys I have a problem. I can not install the driver
<hunika> I have managed to configure the system
<_hirs> I'll try to find it later, btw I have tryed the webcam function and it works very well, but without audio :(
<hunika> But when I write make then command not found
<hunika> make install too
<Tm_T> _hirs: audio is totally different thing
<Tm_T> _hirs: not supported.
<mart> hunika: you probably don't want to build it, just install the ppd
<Tm_T> (yet)
<_hirs> Tm_T: I figured out, there isn't  an audio tab in preferences
<Tm_T> yu
<mart> hunika: you've unpacked the tarball, yes?
<Tm_T> rebooting once again ->
<now3d> LjL, mart: thanks, got it disabled now.  I tried to apt-get remove kdm, but it wanted to remove other packages I needed, likekubuntu-desktop 
<hunika> yes
<hunika> And I have followed the instructions
<hunika> it is not working
<mart> hunika: is there a ppd file in the tarball?
<LjL> now3d: apt-get or aptitude?
<hunika> no
<mart> hunika: find . -name *.ppd
<mart> hunika: hmm, I thought there was one
<mart> hunika: two seconds....
<mart> hunika: http://download.canon.com.au/bj/i250linux/bjcups-2.3-0.tar.gz
<mart> is that the one you got?
<hunika> ok now what to do?
<now3d> LjL: apt-get
<andre> _hirs: you have to add "ForceNewStuff=true" to the ChatWindowSettings group in the kopeterc for GetHotNewStuff
<LjL> weird
<now3d> LjL: this is the output http://pastebin.com/444077
<_hirs> andre: oh, thank you very much
<bhna> hunika: have you read the howto? ther is an deb. downlod the deb and type in the terminal dpkg -i xxx.deb
<andre> _hirs: np
<Knowerrors> to anybody using kde 3.5- I turn on my camera on usb port, it asks to open in new window, so I do, then if brings up a blank page in konq after mounting it, and I have to manually browse to /mnt/sda1
<hunika> where is the deb download?
<LjL> now3d: oh, yes, but that's allright... i thought it was removing all *packages* from kubuntu-desktop
<Knowerrors> shouldn't it go there directly?
<uFo-Z> hellas all. simple question. is there a bug in the current kubuntu versino ? when i install it normaly, it wont start a kdm or kde or any x window manager
<LjL> now3d: if it's just removing kubuntu-desktop itself, it's fine
<LjL> now3d: if you remove *any* program that's part of kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop will be removed, because of the way apt works. but that's not a problem, as kubuntu-desktop doesn't really contain anything, but simply lists the packages that are part of it
<bhna> hunika: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29255
<Knowerrors> the camera also isn't showing up on the desktop as a usb drive or anything else
<bhna> hunika: http://www.livux.org/otros/canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb !!!
<now3d> LjL: ah, so it is ok to remove it, is kubuntu-desktop just a meta package?
<bhna> now3d: yes
<LjL> now3d: exactly. i asked if you were using aptitude because, with aptitude, that operation *would* have resulted in removing every package that's part of kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> now3d: but with apt-get, you'll just remove the metapackage itself, not its dependencies
<now3d> LjL: great! lucky for me I use apt-get!
<now3d> ok, i'm going to reboot and give this changes a go. thanks for the help LjL and bhna
<LjL> now3d: well, actually, i like aptitude much better... you just have to know the differences
<now3d> before I go.. I wonder if either of you have ideas about mozilla-mailnews dependency problem...?
<LjL> now3d: it would have shown you very clearly it was going to remove everything anyway ;)
<LjL> no clue
<kkathman> but aptitude has bugs and can cause widespread damage
<LjL> kkathman: sure
<now3d> LjL: ok, maybe i shold give aptitude a go later
<mart> kkathman: bugs?
<kkathman> aptitude will only work if you install that way also, so if you use apt-get then try to use aptitude, its a bit of a problem :)
<kkathman> mart: yes
<LjL> kkathman: not true. you simply won't get any advantage that aptitude gives, in that case -- so it would probably be kind of pointless. problems, no
<kkathman> in many cases aptitude will do the same thing as apt-get...but for some odd reason, aptitude cannot access things in the repositories that apt-get can
<kkathman> LjL: thats what I meant..yes
<Knowerrors> I like Synaptic better than Aptitude, I just removed Kubuntu-desktop metapackage with Synaptic, and it didn't remove dependancies
<mart> I've used both for ages, and never seen any weird behaviour.
<kkathman> theoretically, aptitude should be able to get exactly the same things as apt-get but it doesnt
<LjL> Knowerrors: really? i thought i'd heard that synaptic now used the same logics as aptitude
<kkathman> I have experienced this first hand, as have several others and have logged bugs about it
<hunika> I can not install that deb file
<LjL> hunika: what with it?
<now3d> kkathman: is apt-get theoretically the same as dpkg ?  I notice the --purge remove setting is different between apt-get and aptitude and filed a bug about it a while ago
<Knowerrors> don't know, Synaptic has been around far longer than Aptitude, has more features, more powerfull, less bugs
<LjL> now3d: no, it isn't!
<bhna> hunika: wich errors?
<LjL> now3d: apt-get *uses* dpkg to install packages
<hunika> error processing install
<LjL> now3d: dpkg has no idea what dependencies are, and what repositories are
<kkathman> now3d: its a front end, but dpkg has more options....dpkg should be used for installed deb files
<LjL> now3d: dpkg just installs .deb files
<now3d> LjL: ah ok, so i guess apt-get just drops the --purge when it passes it on..
<mart> LjL: now3d: sure dpkg understands dependencies
<LjL> (well actually, it does know what dependencies are, it just can't get them)
<LjL> yes mart you're right
<bhna> hunika:  paste the errors to pastbin
<mart> ah, that's different :)
<kkathman> lol
<LjL> now3d: uh, no
<kkathman> dpkg has some very dangerous options that I hate giving out to newbies :)
<LjL> now3d: "apt-get --purge remove <packages>" will work as you think it would
<hunika> I can not, Does not lets me to copy the text
<kkathman> so its always best to limit its use to dpkg -i <debfile>
<LjL> hunika: ?
<martinjh99> Does anyone know how soon FF1.5 is going to be in Breezy???
<hunika> yes?
<bhna> hunika: why?
<hunika> I don't know
<LjL> kkathman: and you should think twice even before doing that anyway =)
<hunika> You are the genious in Linux
<now3d> LjL: the --purge bit did not work, it left rc.d scripts when i had a IMAP server running, had to use dpkg --pruge remove to ditch it fully
<kkathman> LjL: only if you know what you are installing :) correct :)
<now3d> LjL: this was 6months ago.. so mabye it is fixed now..
<bhna> hunika: do you use konsole?
<LjL> now3d: a glitch i suppose, because i'm really sure apt-get supports "--purge"
<hunika> yes
<mart> now3d: you always need to use --purge to remove files in rc?.d, afaik
<now3d> LjL: yeah.. it should have worked.. but it didnt! so i filed a bug!
<bhna> hunika: then you can copy the errors
<now3d> mart: i think you're right.. although i don't agree with that philosophy ;)
<bhna> hunika: with the mouse and the menu. edit -> copy
<now3d> ok, thanks for the help.. just going to reboot and see if i can get my two flat panels working and no kdm
<now3d> bye
<hunika> yes yes I am stupid
<hunika> How should I try to install in konsole
<hunika> So i open
<hunika> than sudo apt-get and the file name/
<bhna> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<bhna> hunika: after downloding the driver deb.
<hunika> 1 min
<bhna> hunika: sudo dpkg -i driver.deb
<fatejudger> is anyone else having trouble with the News section of Kontact?
<fatejudger> in KDE 3.5 that is
<fatejudger> I can't get it to run
<bhna> hunika: ??
<LjL> fatejudger: no, it works like it used to for me
<LjL> fatejudger: (and it used to work ;)
<hunika> 1 minh
<mart> fatejudger: works fine since I updated to 3.5.0, the beta was buggy I think
<mart> so, anyone else find that the location bar in konqueror no longer gets focus when started?
<mart> (in KDE 3.5.0)
<hunika> I can not install
<hunika> How can I get in Konsole
<LjL> mart: indeed, it doesn't get focus... though i never even noticed that it did before ;)
<hunika> to a directory by cd like in dos?
<LjL> hunika: cd like in dos
<bhna> hunika: cd
<mart> :)
<fatejudger> mart: did you upgrade from RC1?
<mart> fatejudger: yeah
<raphink> argh no compare bash with dos :S
<raphink> argh
<fatejudger> mart: and did you upgrade to RC1 from Beta 2?
<bhna> ls - list directory contents
<bhna> hunika: ls - list directory contents
<mart> fatejudger: I guess so - don't remember
<chimaera> hi.
<raphink> hi chimaera 
<fatejudger> mart: damn, I need the News
<hunika> bhna writes to me this sudo: dpkg-i: command not found
<mart> hunika: there's a space dpkg  -i
<bhna> dpkg -i
<bhna> hunika: dpkg -i
<hunika> ok
<CarstenP> I try to compile the newest vlc version. I already compiled scummvm some days ago, so i remembered the steps, but i want them to post again here, so you guys can tell me whether i a m doing the right thing.
<chimaera> i have some problems understanding sudo/su/sudoers mechanisms. i want to allow my user to use several commands w/o pwd (synaptic, if-/iwconfig). if i put them into sudoers, i have to comment  %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL, otherwise i'm still asked for my pwd. but if i comment this, the su doesn't work for systems settings anymore.. any ideas on this?
<radogol> Hi, I m new here.
<raphink> et la raison pour laquelle il y a un espace hunika c'est parceque dpkg c'est la commande et -i c'est une option.
<CarstenP> first of all i downloaded the vlc source
<bhna> radogol: hi
<CarstenP> bunziped2 it and tar -xvf it
<bhna> raphink: #kubuntu-fr
<chimaera> CarstenP: hint: tar xvfj does both in one step ;)
<CarstenP> now i remember that i have to "sudo apt-get build-dep vlc", right?
<hunika> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hunika>  canon-i250_2.3_i386
<radogol> I use debian. But I m going to try ubuntu at my brother's PC.
<raphink> bhna: ooo I hd not noticed it was ejnglish LOOOL I'm getting tired
<raphink> lol
<raphink> hunika: and the reason why there is a space is because dpkg is the command and -i is the option
<hunika> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hunika>  canon-i250_2.3_i386
<hunika> I see but I hot this error anyway 
<raphink> it's terrible when you don't even notice you're not writing in the right language
<LjL> does it say anything else than just that?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> good idea radogol 
<hunika> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hunika>  canon-i250_2.3_i386
<hunika> bhna: 
<bhna> hunika: wich errors? please use pastebin
<now3d> Hi, could someone point me to an FAQ about getting nvidia's drivers working with X on kubuntu please
<radogol> Yeah, my brother is a total dummy
<hunika> what is that I am new in the linux world. I use Kubuntu just for 2 weeks
<bhna> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mart> hunika: paste the error here : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<raphink> radogol: and so?
<radogol> ubuntu will be easy enough for him
<raphink> radogol: you think only dummies use ubuntu?
<bhna> now3d: !nvidia
<mart> hunika: that's all? there wasn't more?
<radogol> I reckon, ubuntu, as it is said, is a linux for human beings. For some kind of maniacs it is good
<radogol> There is no root in ubuntu!!
<raphink> radogol: ?
<hunika> yes
<radogol> And I just love to be a root :D
<LjL> radogol: you can't be a superuser, don't you like the sound of that?
<jmg> wheres firefox 1.5 packages for breezy?
<raphink> then create one radogol :p
<LjL> radogol: can't = can
<kkathman> radogol: you can append "sudo" on all commands to execute at root level
<raphink> radogol: just run `sudo passwd root' and you'll have a root passwd
<raphink> if you really want a root
<kkathman> raphink: shhhh
<LjL> raphink: don't suggest doing that lightheartedly...
<radogol> Yeah,I know. But I used to be slackware fan
<bhna> hunika: ??
<kkathman> yes please dont tell that to anyone
<CarstenP> oh, has someone the checkinstall website handy?
<hunika> yes I am here bhna:
<kkathman> there is no need for root in Ubuntu
<radogol> now i m fascinated in debian
<hunika> I have posted the problem
<raphink> kkathman & LjL : heh radogol seems to imply is a kind of great debian geek, so he knows what he's doing, right ? ;)
<hunika> I have an hp dekjet 3745
<LjL> http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<bhna> hunika: tell me more about the errors
<hunika> Could you help me to install that
<hunika> there are no more erros
<hunika> erros
<hunika> errors
<kkathman> raphink: you'd be surprised how many messes we clean up because someone used "root"
<raphink> kkathman: I totally agree though that there is no need for root
<mart> hunika: can you paste the copy and paste the whole window where you tried it?
<CarstenP> ubotu !checkinstall
<radogol> Not geek, but a sophistacated user :D
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, CarstenP
<CarstenP> :(
<hunika> ok
<now3d> thanks, are there any prebuilt packages?  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7  is present, but it has 7174 instead of 7667 like the other packages..
<raphink> kkathman: I'm not surprised at all ;)
<LjL> kkathman: well, that's because they chose "expert" install, mostly
<CarstenP> ubotu !checkinstal
<ubotu> CarstenP: I haven't a clue
<kkathman> LjL: yep
<mart> hunika: including the dpkg -i command up to the next command prompt
<LjL> kkathman: (they get what they deserve in my opinion, but i've never said this)
<radogol> There is a need of root account.
<raphink> radogol: as a sophistacated user, you should be aware of the safety of using sudo
<now3d> oh.. sorry it does provide nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667 ...
<radogol> i m using my computer via ssh very often
<CarstenP> i searched a website that showed the commandos to use checkinstall?
<LjL> kkathman: (i've used debian for 4 years, and yet i don't feel i'm enough of an "expert" to start an "expert" install)
* now3d scratches head..
<raphink> radogol: and so?
<bhna> hunika: have you solved the priner-problem?
* raphink tries to find the link between ssh and root account ...
<mart> radogol: I've heard of people get sacked for sshing into a box as root before, and not using sudo
<LjL> actually, i've heard of (most sane) distributions *disabling* root access via ssh
<raphink> LjL: the expert install has nothing special. I'd say it's the normal old debian install
<radogol> Okey, it s a bit weird.
<raphink> radogol: what is weird?
<LjL> raphink: perhaps. i can't say because i haven't tried it -- *and that's precisely the point*
<radogol> But root - is for experienced users.
<CarstenP> LjL: last time you used that ubotu robot, and it told me sth about checkinstall wit a link? can you make that magic happen again?
<radogol> For people who want just "use" computer
<raphink> radogol: most ubuntu advanced users are previous debian users. You're not the only Debian fan here ;)
<radogol> there is now need of root
<bhna> !checkinstall
<raphink> LjL: trust me you can go expert without a worry
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<kkathman> radogol: I "use" my computer all day with out root
<LjL> radogol: i still don't see what the need for root is, even for the rest of the people
<radogol> What is nice in ubuntu: realeses every 6-months
<kkathman> you dont have to be root all the time
<raphink> LjL: you'll just have to set the sudo manually after the install, but that's about it
<hunika> I will post to pastbin
<hunika> all the text
<hunika> I got a larger error now
<hunika> :D
<LjL> raphink: well, anyway, standard install worked well for me
<raphink> LjL: ok :)
<hunika> Sorry for being so stupig guys
<kkathman> radogol...its a whole new way...try it..you'll like it
<LjL> raphink: if i don't trust the installer, how am i going to trust the distribution?
<raphink> LjL: I use expert when I want to install for people who want to keep windows
<raphink> LjL: sure
<bhna> CarstenP: !checkinstall
<radogol> I know it new ;-) My roommate has installed ubuntu couple weeks ago
<LjL> raphink: uh, standard install doesn't remove windows now does it
<raphink> LjL: when I install a fresh install on an empty comp, I just use the standard install
<LjL> raphink: you still can partition manually with standard install
<kkathman> LjL: it can :)
<raphink> LjL: oh really?
<LjL> kkathman: not if you tell it not to =)
<kkathman> well yah :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> of course
<raphink> LjL: when I tried the standard install on a double boot system with Warty, it erased my old system as far as I remember
<hunika> bhna????
<LjL> raphink: yes
<raphink> it might and must have changed though
<bhna> hunika: yes
<mart> hunika: you typed sudo dpkg -i twice
<raphink> but after that I didn't try it for multiboot anymore ;)
<LjL> raphink: it certainly has, erasing without asking isn't very nice
<raphink> LjL: you said it ;)
<hunika> hunika@nextra:~$ sudo dpkg -i canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
<hunika> dpkg: error processing canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb (--install):
<hunika>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<hunika> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hunika>  canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
<hunika> hunika@nextra:~$                                       
<mart> hunika: It should be sudo dpkg -i canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb, but you typed sudo dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
<raphink> today I found again an old review I had made of Ubuntu Warty PPC some months ago
<mart> hunika: please don't paste here
<CarstenP> I think i need to install ffmpeg "auto-apt run ./configure" tells me "configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h."
<raphink> hunika: don't do taht again or you'll be kicked I'm afraid
<hunika> I will paste to pastebin Sorry
<LjL> radogol: if you simply want to be in a root shell for a while, and don't want to prepend "sudo" to every command, you can just type "sudo -i". there really is no difference between that and logging it as root
<raphink> hunika: do you know autocomplementation in console?
<mart> autocompletion, even :)
<LjL> autocom\t
<raphink> mart  : yes thanks
<radogol> Sorry dudes, I have to leave
<kkathman> somehow people think they arent a man unless they use root...its like psychological or something
<raphink> lol
<hunika> For me is like chineese. I have used windows for 15 years and now I Linux for me it is another wolrd
<raphink> doh
<raphink> hunika: do you know you can auto-complete names by pressing the tab key ?
<radogol> kkathman - maybe you re right
<hunika> no
<raphink> so that you are sure to not be wrong with the name of the file
<raphink> just type the beginning of the name
<kkathman> radogol: nah...its psychological :)
<raphink> then use the tab key
<raphink> and it will complete 
<raphink> so type
<radogol> It s great pleasure to be a root D:
<raphink> dpkg -i canon
<raphink> and then (withot pressing enter) press the tab key to autocomplete 
<hunika> it is not working
<radogol> You re teaching people how to use tab in console, sweet.
<kkathman> radogol: no...its just a power kick and lets face it...if you are the only one on the system...what difference does it make?
<LjL> hunika: then you haven't downloaded the file, or don't have downloaded it in the right directory
<raphink> radogol: you can buy a big red car too, and make a lot of noise in the streets, i fyou need to feel viril with something
<kkathman> raphink:  lol
<hunika> help me where should I donwload?
<radogol> In my system there are a few users
<hunika> ot paste???
<kkathman> all the better to not be root
<LjL> hunika: type "wget <address-of-the-file-you-are-downloading>" in the console
<radogol> We are experimenting a lot with Linux
<CarstenP> what do i have to download to solve this ffmpeg problem?
<raphink> hunika: about pasting, you can paste in the pastebin : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com 
<kkathman> oooooooooooo experimenting....again...all the better to not have root :)
<radogol> Especially with network
<LjL> hunika: like, "wget http://blah.com/foobar.deb"
<hunika> i see
<radogol> Ok, one the one hand you re right, on another one I. okey?
<hunika> It is being downloaded again
<LjL> radogol: no :)
<mart> radogol: no!
<kkathman> radogol: no
<radogol> ufff - it s my first time using irc. so strange.
<kkathman> ooo concensus
<LjL> radogol: the only reasonable objection to the "ubuntu way" of using root is that the same password applies both to your user and, effectively, to root
<raphink> huhu
<ClayG> gnoiem
<LjL> radogol: all other objections are simply flawed
<radogol> It s obviuos
<raphink> radogol: I see your greatest interest in debian is bugs 
<Juerd_> LjL: Oh/
<raphink> from your /whois
<raphink> :)
<bhna> hunika: wich is your download direcrtory for the canon*.deb?
<LjL> Juerd_: ?
<radogol> I m using testing, not unstable version :D
<radogol> Etch 
<hunika> I am downloading again using wget http://www.livux.org/otros/canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
<CarstenP> how can i solve "auto-apt run ./configure" tells me "configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h." ?
<Juerd_> LjL: sudo is a scary idea, because your authorization remains valid for a while.
<LjL> CarstenP: have you run "auto-apt update" beofre doing that?
<LjL> CarstenP: actually, "sudo auto-apt update"
<radogol> apt-get update ?
<Juerd_> LjL: Ubuntu solves this partially by limiting the session to the tty
<CarstenP> LjL: thanks i will try
<LjL> radogol: no, that's actually auto-apt update
<raphink> you're right radogol, after all, testing will not be frozen before 3 years or so, so you have time
<radogol> eehhh
<LjL> Juerd_: oh, "standard" sudo doesn't?
<mart> CarstenP: apt-file search avcodec.h says the libavcodec-dev package has it
<radogol> F for Freedom
<radogol> Freedom of OS
<hunika> LjL: I have managed to donwload wget http://www.livux.org/otros/canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
* raphink looks for the F ...
<Juerd_> LjL: Nope
<hunika> After that?
<LjL> mart: try auto-apt for your package searches instead of apt-file. you will find it's much faster
<LjL> hunika: sudo dpkg -i canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb
<Juerd_> LjL: Default sudo (at least in Debian sid) means everyone with your username gets root
<bhna> hunika: open up the konsole type ls. do you see the deb?
<radogol> Okey. See you later. Bye.
<mart> LjL: I've used it before, but for single files, I find apt-file faster
<LjL> Juerd_: oh, wow, that doesn't sound good
<raphink> sure radogol, and don't get me wrong I love Debian :) even develop for it ;)
<hunika> bhna: it is being installed I thinl
<LjL> mart: uhm... i've measured something like 18 seconds for apt-file versus 2 seconds for auto-apt, with the same file..
<bhna> hunika: after dpkg -i *.deb?
<hunika> LjL: I had a problem I have pasted in the pastebin
<mart> LjL: I haven't used auto-apt for about 5 years, and to be honest I didn't really persevere with getting it to work for anything except auto-apt ./configure 
<hunika> bhna: I had an error I pasted in the pastebin
<bhna> hunika: where is the link to the pastebin?
<LjL> mart: i'm only speaking about its single-file search facility right now
<mart> hunika: the how-to says to use the --force-depends option
<hunika>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Juerd_> LjL: This disadvantage is only fixed by removing the time element from sudo
<Juerd_> LjL: But then you need to type your password very often, which will result in people running "sudo bash" to get a shell instead of a single command.
<raphink> hunika: it's better if you give http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/444176, but it's ok
<hunika> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/444176
<Juerd_> LjL: Which generally is a bad idea
<mart> LjL: thanks, ubotu just scared the crap out of me :(
<LjL> Juerd_: yes i suppose so. i think the ubuntu solution is a decent compromise though
<raphink> hunika: try sudo apt-get -f install
<LjL> mart: heh
<raphink> see if that installs the missing packages huni
<raphink> hunika: 
<mart> LjL: I'm not even sure the docs said how to use it for a single file when I used it :)
<hunika> raphink: it is being installed something
<darkheart> What sound server does KDE use?
<LjL> mart: "auto-apt check <pathname>", which is faster, or "auto-apt search <regexp>"
<mart> Juerd_: you only need to type it once per terminal
<LjL> mart: i've found both to be faster than apt-file
<raphink> hunika: it must install the missing dependencies for your package
<Juerd_> LjL: The word "compromise" is a bad one, in the context of security.
<hunika> Ok
<raphink> darkheart: artsd
<mart> LjL: thanks, trying it now
<hunika> raphink: After that I should try to install again canon driver?
<Juerd_> mart: Either you haven't read the entire conversation, or you don't understand everything I've said. 
<LjL> Juerd_: bad or not bad... if you don't do that, people will just be going to start root shells -- as you said
<raphink> hunika: no it should be installed
<darkheart> raphink: Would you happen to know how I can get a command line player to play a song while xmms is running?
<mart> Juerd_: hmm.  guess I must have missed a bit
<LjL> Juerd_: myself, i'll tell you i almost invariably had a root shell open when i wasn't using ubuntu
<raphink> hunika: did you have a message : Configure canon etc ... ?
<Juerd_> LjL: A better solution would be to have bash and sudo collaborate.
<hunika> no
<LjL> Juerd_: like what?
<raphink> darkheart: artsplay ?
<mart> Juerd_: I don't get why anyone would type sudo bash
<hunika> raphink: I will past other errors in pastebin
<hunika> 1 minute
<kkathman> mart me either
<darkheart> raphink: Awesome. Thanks.
<bhna> sudo apt-get install libtiff3g libglade0 libpng2 libcupsys2
<uFo-Z> after installing ubuntu, i am getting a fauilier, that there is no .xsession file and Xservers send me back to tty
<Juerd_> LjL: Well, sudo could check the parent PID as well as the TTY
<LjL> mart: they could type "sudo -i" or something, but anyway, the basic idea is the same
<Juerd_> LjL: That'd help.
<kkathman> it sounds like an esoteric discussion to me...probably should be in a devel channel
<raphink> bhna: -f should do it, too
<kkathman> its a bit dangerous to talk that in  here
<hunika> raphink: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/444182
<raphink> hehe
<bhna> raphink: ;-)
<LjL> Juerd_: uuh... not sure what you mean, you mean so that child processes of the stuff you launch should have root privs revoked?
<Juerd_> mart: sudo foo > no_access_to_write_this_thing
<raphink> hmm
<hunika> Sorry I don't know why is so difficult to install a printer
<raphink> hunika: try sudo apt-get -f install 
<Juerd_> LjL: No.
<raphink> hunika: again, to be sure
<hunika> AGAIN
<raphink> ;)
<Juerd_> LjL: sudo authorizes if you're within the time limit, and on the same TTY as when you authenticated
<raphink> hunika: use the up arrow, that'll write it again ;)
<kkathman> hunika: not all printers are hard..mine was very easy
<mart> Juerd_: (sudo foo) > write_access_to_this
<LjL> Juerd_: but isn't that precisely what ubuntu does?
<Juerd_> LjL: But this still allows you to log out and re-login, and use the same sudo session.
<raphink> get an HP printer and that'll be very easy :D :D
<hunika> hehe Mine is getting to be very hard toooooooo hard
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> hehe
<raphink> hehe
<LjL> Juerd_: oh i see
* raphink bought a PSC 1510 lately :)
<hunika> raphink: I have installed again, So what to do
<Juerd_> LjL: Now, if it'd check the parent PID (i.e. that of the calling shell), you'd have to go through a lot of trouble to re-use a session
<raphink> hunika: do you still have errors ?
<Juerd_> Still not impossible, but much harder, and the solution is usually very noticeable :)
<bhna> hunika: dpkg -i canon*.deb
<Juerd_> mart: How does that work? The > is still outside the sudo.
<mart> Juerd_: well, it means your normal user gets to access the file...
<LjL> Juerd_: well i'm far from a security expert, but i think the real solution to this kind of things will come with SELinux (or something based on the same principles anyway), all the rest being basically just patches that don't really solve the root (!) of the problem...
<mart> Juerd_: maybe I misunderstood ...
<raphink> hmm hunika it seems the pb is with libtiff3g, which doesn't exist on ubuntu
<Juerd_> mart: File? But it's the directory that I can't write in.
<hunika> raphink: I have still errrors, the same errors
<Juerd_> mart: root could, but I'm not root.
<raphink> hunika: give me one minute ok?
<hunika> ok
<Juerd_> mart: And the > isn't under sudo
<bhna> hunika: sudo apt-get install libtiff3g
<hunika> raphink: I am getting lost in Linus :D :D
<Juerd_> LjL: Direct root access isn't necessarily a problem. Mis-use of it is.
<bhna> hunika: then dpkg -i canon*.deb
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> libtiff3g is an old package that has been removed
<Juerd_> LjL: I would never configure a machine I don't have physical access to without a real root password.
<LjL> Juerd_: but i know and you know that misuse is, by experience, very common
<mart> Juerd_: sudo sh -c "cmd > file"
<raphink> bhna: no, there is a dependency issue with libtiff3g
<hunika> raphink: I have error with installing the package  libtiff3g
<Juerd_> LjL: sudo is a great policy, not a great only-solution.
<raphink> yes I know hunika, it doesn't exist
<Juerd_> mart: Hard to type, so I type sudo bash.
<raphink> so wait a min hunika I'm searching for a solution
<LjL> Juerd_: i was talking about SELinux in fact
<Juerd_> mart: I know there are ways of doing it, but it has to be easy.
<hunika> raphink: thanks for being so gentle with me :D
<hunika> bhna: you too
<bhna> raphink: i see. its an old deb.
<Juerd_> mart: If my rubbish bin is not next to my desk, I will keep rubbish on my desk, for I am too lazy to walk.
<raphink> bhna: yes it's in hoary
<Juerd_> mart: I know how shells, pipes, etc work.
<mart> Juerd_: well, I can't help you with laziness :)
<bhna> raphink: alien canon*rpm could a solution?
<mart> isn't it just a missing libtiff3g now?
<raphink> bhna: I'd rather rebuild the package if possible
<raphink> not sure the source can be found though
<LjL> Juerd_: i think it's be very easy to write a script to avoid that sudo sh -c "stuff" thing in any case
<raphink> hunika: where did you get this .deb ?
<Juerd_> My main automated backup strategy is: tar -zc... | tee f | ssh u@h 'cat > f'
<mart> raphink: off some link on the forums
<LjL> Juerd_: not that i've tried it, but i suppose   sudo sh -c "$@"   would work
<Juerd_> LjL: It gets harder the more variables you want to interpolate. And depending on which shell you want to interpolate it, it can become even much harder.
<bhna> raphink: http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html
<hunika> raphink: from bhna http://www.livux.org/otros/canon-i250_2.3_i386.deb 
<Juerd_> LjL: After a while, you choose the easy way out, which is getting a root shell.
<raphink> mart: it's not missing, debian reports there were security issues with libtiff3g
<mart> raphink: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/444182
<raphink> yes mart that's why I think it depends on a library that shouldn't be installed anymore
<raphink> but we can try to install it though ;)
<raphink> that might set it right
<raphink> the weird thing is that
<mart> how about just installing the ppd?
<raphink> libtiff4 should replace libtiff3g
<mart> it's got to be easier.
<raphink> so maybe installing libtiff4 would set the issue
<raphink> let's try it
<raphink> hunika: sudo apt-get install libtiff4
<mart> raphink: no, it might replace it, but it won't provide it
<raphink> hunika: then try to run dpkg -i *.deb again
* mart is doubtful 
<raphink> mart: hmm 
<raphink> :s
<raphink> doesnt cost much to try
* kkathman sees the channel name changed to #kubuntu-philosophy
<hunika> raphink: same errors
<raphink> mart I don't see a .deb in the webpage you gave me
<bhna> raphink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29255
<raphink> hunika: ok wait
<mart> there's a ppd in the bjcups package
<mart> this bjcups package http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html
<cmobrien> It's smbmount that can mount a directory from samba, correct?
<mart> hunika: try this
<mart> wget http://download.canon.com.au/bj/i250linux/bjcups-2.3-0.tar.gz
<raphink> mart: well I'd say let's build from source ;)
<raphink> yep mart 
<mart> raphink: no need to build anything
<raphink> or even make a nice package out of it for out ubuntu fellows using it
<mart> just use the ppd
<raphink> ok
<hunika> mart: I have downloaded wget http://download.canon.com.au/bj/i250linux/bjcups-2.3-0.tar.gz
<hunika> mart: After that?
<mart> hunika: tar -zxf bjcups-2.3-0.tar.gz bjcups-2.3-0/ppd/canoni250.ppd
<hunika> mart: after that?
<hunika> mart: nothing special happened
<mart> hunika: no, it won't have
<hunika> mart: so?
<mart> hunika: now go to the K menu, and system settings
<hunika> mart:yes
<mart> hunika: then printers
<hunika> mart: I am there
<mart> then click add
<mart> hunika: you see the add printer wizard?
<hunika> yes: i have choosen canon brand
<mart> hunika: I'll try it now
<raphink> hmmm
<mart> hunika: so Local Printer, ...
* raphink wonders if such sources can be easily packaged
<mart> then on the Printer Model selection, click Other
<hunika> mart: then?
<hunika> mart: i choose the ppd file?
<mart> hunika: then you should have a file dialog box, where you can find the bjcups-2.3-0 dir
<mart> and then pick the ppd file withing that
<hunika> mart: the system recognized
<hunika> mart: it is canon i250
<mart> hunika: Test?
<mart> (Next then Test)
<hunika> Printer is not working
<raphink> hunika: when testing, don't click "ok" before having waited enough
<hunika> ok
<chaoticgeek> hey all
<hunika> My printer is not working
<raphink> :(
<bhna> raphink: i think this is an gdi printer and you have the special canon driver. the ppd think works only with postscript printers
<hunika> sad
<raphink> hmm
<hunika> i should choose post-script
<raphink> bhna: the libs can be built from the tar.gz
<mart> can ppds invoke system commands?
<raphink> hunika: go to the console again
<hunika> raphink: yes?
<raphink> then go to the place where you have downloaded the tar.gz
<raphink> and run
<hunika> how should i run and go there?
<hunika> with cd like in dos?
<raphink> tar -xvf bjcups-2.3-0.tar.gz
<raphink> yes with cd
<bhna> raphink: this is in german but for breezy http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon_i250
<raphink> bhna: let's see
<slow-motion> n8
<raphink> I don't like to use alien
<raphink> I try to avoid it
<mart> uses libtiff3g too
<bhna> raphink: bad bad libtif3 depency
<raphink> indeed bhna 
<hunika> raphink:
<hunika> I think now worked
<hunika> What should I do now?
<raphink> if we could get the package source for this deb
<raphink> the we could change it to libtiff4
<raphink> hunika: cd libs
<raphink> then
<raphink> make
<hunika> but the file made itsseld
<hunika> I can not access libs
<raphink> hunika: ?
<hunika> no such file or directory
<raphink> oh sorry
<bhna> raphink: you can change the depency in the deb with ark
<raphink> I mean
<mart> hunika: cd bjcups-2.3-0/libs
<raphink> cd into the folder first
<hunika> mart: i am there
<hunika> cd bjcups-2.3-0/libs
<raphink> bhna: hmm never tried that...
<raphink> I'll try
<mart> assuming libtiff3g is binary compatible with libtiff4 :)
<raphink> yes 
<hunika> mart: what should i do i am in cd bjcups-2.3-0/libs
<raphink> hunika: make
<hunika> raphink: command not found
<_shawn> hi.
<mart> hunika: you need to do  "apt-get install build-essential"
<hunika> :D :D :D
<raphink> thanks mart 
<raphink> ;)
<hunika> raphink: I am getting bored
<hunika> :D :D :D
<hunika> raphink: I suppose you too
<bhna> mart:  stop stop
<_shawn> I'm getting this error when trying to upgrade to KDE 3.5
<_shawn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<_shawn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kfile_theora.desktop', which is also in package kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<_shawn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<_shawn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_shawn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<raphink> hunika: I'm fine, used to taht
<bhna> _shawn:  pastbine please
<raphink> _shawn: don't do that again, please, or you'll get kicked
<raphink> use the pastebin
<_shawn> ok
<_shawn> but can anyone help?
<hunika> how should I go out from a folder in konsol cd..
<mart> hunika: cd ..
<mart> you need a space there too
<hunika> command not found :D
<raphink> remove the kdmultimedia-kio-plugins first then upgrade again
<hunika> I am here hunika@nextra:~/bjcups-2.3-0/libs$    cd.. is not working
<hunika> raphink:??
<mart> hunika: you need a space  - cd    ..
<mart> not cd..
<hunika> strange
<raphink> cd ..
<raphink> not cd..
<raphink> there's a space
<hunika>  apt-get install build-essential is not working
<mart> hunika: never mind - I think bhna has another idea
<raphink> mart: I can read the deb with ark, but not modify it
<hunika> mart: please hurry I have to go here is 1 am
<mart> raphink: it'd need to be unpacked, editted and packed
<bhna> raphink: you have to install ac or somethink forgott it
<mart> hunika: it's late here too :(
<raphink> hmm 
<raphink> and here too ;)
<hunika> mart: I have school tomorrow and I am getting tired :D :D
<mart> give up for now?
<bhna> hunika: 23:56
<hunika> bhna: 1:00
<hunika> Guys I have another printer
<conn> hi, has anyone here installed the DRI snapshots from http://dri.sf.net ?
<hunika> HP DESKJET 3745
<bhna> hunika: where are you?
<hunika> Could we try to install this
<hunika> bhna: romania
<raphink> hmm
<bhna> hunika: nice. whats the other printer
<raphink> oh :)
<hunika> bhna: you?
<raphink> an hp should be easier thankfully
<raphink> bhna: HP Deskjet 3745
<hunika> HP DESKJET 3745
<mart> well, I'm the type that really needs my beauty sleep - so I'm away to bed...
<bhna> hunika: germany
<raphink> gn mart 
<fatejudger> does anyone here have KDE 3.5?
<raphink> :)
<fatejudger> the Final version
<raphink> this is a european channel here tonnight :)
<fatejudger> Kontact is missing a file
<raphink> yes fatejudger 
<fatejudger> and I was hoping someone could send it to me
<hunika> bhna: good place. But I am a hungarian anyway. Probably you have heard about TRIANON
<fatejudger> raphink: can you slocate libknodepart.la?
<fatejudger> raphink: and then email it if you find it
<hunika> Sorry guys leave it for tomorrow. I need a rest. But till then you can think about
<hunika> it
<bhna> hunika: the hp should work without problems http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3740
<raphink> fatejudger: libknodepart.la is not found in any package 
<fatejudger> raphink: it shouldn't be
<hunika> bhna: I will try now
<fatejudger> raphink: do slocate libknodepart.la
<raphink> nor by locate
<Kevin72594> hey all, does anyone know how to mount an ntfs partition using ezdrive in kubuntu?
<LjL> what's ezdrive?
<raphink> hunika: for the HP, you should just have to go the control center and chose the printer
<Kevin72594> that's what I said :)
<raphink> hunika: but canon printers are just terrible on linux
<Kevin72594> LjL: it's something that windows uses for large drives on old comp.  although I dont' think it was necessary in this case, but it was still used
<raphink> Kevin72594: if it's a windows tool, why do you want to use it in kubuntu?
<raphink> o_O
<LjL> Kevin72594: i don't know about it, but NTFS support in linux is suboptimal, so i'm not sure you'll have much luck if you have it on a non-standard-partitioned HD...
<bhna> raphink: hunika: good night. its to late for me.
<raphink> gn bhna 
<Kevin72594> raphink: the fs type in fdisk is EZDRIVE< I'm trying to mount it so I can read stuff off of it to backup on this comp. I just installed kubuntu on
<Kevin72594> so i can repartitiuon it to reiser or something
<LjL> what happens if you just try mounting it the standard way?
<Kevin72594> error
<LjL> what sort of error?
#kubuntu 2005-12-06
<Kevin72594> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<Kevin72594> i'm thiunking just changing the type in fdisk would fix it, but I don't want to lose all the data
<LjL> Kevin72594: http://www.patoche.org/LTT/install/00000117.html <-- not directly related, but you probably should read this
<LjL> Kevin72594: you won't lose the data, as the ntfs fs will only mount your partition in read-only mode unless you explicitely tell it otherwise
<LjL> Kevin72594: i assume you gave mount the "-t ntfs" option
<Kevin72594> yes I did
<Kevin72594> LjL: do you think just changing fs type to whatever ntfs is in fdisk will be worth a shot?
<LjL> worth a shot, yeah
<LjL> it's nothing you can't put back to the way it was before in any case
<Kevin72594> what type is ntfs supposed to be?
<raphink> ntfs
<Kevin72594> no, in fdisk what number is it supposed to be, there's 3 or 4 different ntfs ones
<LjL> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Large-Disk-HOWTO-7.shtml
<LjL> read this, especially the last two paragraphs
<LjL> Kevin72594: 87 from memory
<LjL> not sure
<makyron> anyone know if there is a kubuntu package for gkrellm?
<LjL> makyron: apt-cache search gkrellm?
<LjL> (anyway gkrellm is a Gnome program, so asking if there is a *k*ubuntu package is a bit weird ;-)
<makyron> that's not true, I've used gkrellm in kde...
<makyron> it's always worked fine :-/
<LjL> why, who said you can't use gnome programs in kde?
<makyron> meh
<ice9> what are the names for cpu and memory weather 
<makyron> semantics...  sry
<ice9> its a utility 
<LjL> makyron: anyway, just install the "gkrellm" package, it's there for you. if you don't have it, then you've got to enable the Universe repository
<Tm_T> ok, recommend me a good music player other than 'roK or juk
<Tm_T> and please no xmms or other that kind, "winamp" ui is horrible these days
<makyron> I can't seem to get the universe repository enabled...  every time I right click and choose enable, if I apply and then go back in, it's still disabled :(
<makyron> nm, I'm dumb, I'm hitting the wrong apply button :-O
<LjL> makyron: i dunno, but just change /etc/apt/source.list
<Tm_T> makyron: :p
<makyron> Thanks, I think I got it...
<makyron> :)
<makyron> it's working now LjL...  thanks for your help :-D
<LjL> np
* kkathman gives LjLa beer :)
<kkathman> cheers!
<LjL> ;)
<fatejudger> raphink: does the News section of Konq work for you?
<Tm_T> :'(
<ice9> I just installed gkrellweather 
<ice9> now where is it 
<ice9> lol
<ice9> its not in my plugins at all 
<Knowerrors> Looks like ivman is still needed in kde 3.5 , you want to control automounting of removable media
<Tm_T> nope it's not
<Tm_T> amd is all you need
<manveru> Tm_T, well, that was a bit... lame... ;)
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> what was lame, and why
<manveru> hard to explain... should have been funny...
<manveru> at least a little bit...
<kkathman> ?
* manveru goes back to the pure fun of building his e17...
<Knowerrors> Tm_T: were you responding to what I put?
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: yes
<Knowerrors> what do you "amd"
<Knowerrors> mean
<Tm_T> !info amd
<ubotu> amd: (Dummy package for upgrades), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1:0.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Tm_T> hmm
<Knowerrors> do you mean am-utils?
<Tm_T> am-utils - automounter utilities from 4.4BSD (includes amd)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> amd = AutoMounter Daemon
<Knowerrors> there should be a way with kde 3.5 to control that without am-utils
<Knowerrors> it has a pop up for unmounted devices that ask to open in new window, which only mounts the device
<Knowerrors> then you have to manually browse to the device in Konq
<v0taguz> wenas 
<v0taguz> alguien tiene instalado el cedega 
<dennis_p> well the current auto mount does not work well with usb sticks so steps for alternatives are welcome
<Knowerrors> dennis_p: is am-utils prob best way to go, or ivman? (this is for kde 3.5)
<dennis_p> well I thought I'd ask Knowerrors. :-)
<Knowerrors> hmm, Im gonna try am-utils for now, because all I want to do is mount ;)
<dennis_p> automount for a music CD works now, it used to try to play it over the cable to the sound card, which of course i don't have.
<dennis_p> very happy with 3.5 atm :-)
<Knowerrors> yeah, with a dialog... try pluggin in a usb flash drive
<Knowerrors> it will only mount when you tell it open in new window
<dennis_p> Knowerrors: is it easy to replace ivman with am-utils? How?
<Knowerrors> well, sudo apt-get uninstall ivman, sudo apt-get install am-utils
<Knowerrors> or do the same in Synaptic
<Knowerrors> easier in Synaptic
<dennis_p> ok, nice to know that works. I'll do that.
<Knowerrors> don't know yet if am-utils is better though, installing it right now myself
<Knowerrors> maybe better to just edit the ivman config file
<fatejudger> is anyone having some weirdness with Konq displaying text files in KDE 3.5?
<fatejudger> it's all distorted
<now3d> Hi,  just got this  http://pastebin.com/444318   " Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667 Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version."   I wonder if someone knows the filename of the X module?/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o  is 7667 so I cannot find the one it is complaining about    
<now3d> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7 installed which contains 7667 as well..
<now3d> hmm, it seems to be linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386  I think
<troth> how can i update to the new fiirefox that came out today?
<Judax> troth: I believe there were some people working on instructions on the wiki, you might check there
<Judax> troth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<lar> anyone else having issues with gam_server hogging the CPU
<troth> k thanks
<lar> can't figure it out, not sure if it is because of KDE 3.5 or what
<gochoo> Hi all, i have some trouble with VPN client,i am able to connect to VPN server, but it sends huge amount of data, but recieving nothing? ANY IDEA?
<troth> Judax: ya its up, thanks
<rcmn> hello 
<rcmn> any news on pkg for firefox 1.5
<robotgeek> rcmn: in dapper,most probably
<TEMEL> Can anyone give me advice on VPN client?
<TEMEL> I have some trouble with VPN client, it connects but it sends huge amount of data continuesly and recieves no data? ANY IDEA?
<rcmn> yep vpn client it tied that never worked for me 
<rcmn> but it should work
<TEMEL> rcmn: Actually i can connect to vpn server
<rcmn> good 
<rcmn> so what is tu 're pbm 
<rcmn> ok 
<TEMEL> rcmn: but the problem is when i connect to vpn server, it starts sending data, 1500 KB/s
<TEMEL> rcmn: and recieves no data
<rcmn> do u have a dongle 
<rcmn> to use 
<TEMEL> dongle? what is that?
<rcmn> encryption 
<TEMEL> no
<TEMEL> Should i use?
<rcmn> did y try kvpnc ?
<TEMEL> no, is that some kind of vpn client?
<rcmn> it's pretty well done when u don't know what u have to do 
<rcmn> yep 
<rcmn> with interface 
<TEMEL> i have tried, webmin-vpn-client and pptpconfig
<TEMEL> the result is same :(
<rcmn> because i suppose u have instruction for w$ but not for unixlike 
<rcmn> hum
<TEMEL> I read that there might be some loop in rooting table, do you have any idea about that?
<rcmn> well it depend how u connect 
<rcmn> cisco ?
<gm-> Hi, could someone please tell me if the SiS (generic) vga / super vga chip is supported by kubuntu?, only I installed it last time, and the system hung / screen went blank when it booted in 
<TEMEL> you mean vpn server?
<gm-> I really would like to install and use it.
<rcmn> y
<TEMEL> no idea about that
<rcmn> do u have instructionj for it ?
<rcmn> it's to connect to work ,school etc
<TEMEL> unfortunetly no instruction, it is a company that gives internet access througn their lan
<TEMEL> there is no problem in Windows, but when i try in Kubuntu then it begins :(
<rcmn> ok .... but do u have an account to loggin throught their vpn ?
<rcmn> did they gave u such thing ?
<TEMEL> of course, i have an accoun
<rcmn> for the vpn ...
<TEMEL> yes, account and a password for vpn
<TEMEL> I have some trouble with VPN client, it connects but it sends huge amount of data continuesly and recieves no data? ANY IDEA?
<conn> hi, I just installed the DRI snapshots on my system, and it seems to have worked (fixed a specific bug in the r128 driver).. however, the screen refresh is very slow, noticeable when scrolling in Firefox or even irc, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<rcmn> hey temel what i don't understand it's a company that give u user and ID for the VPN but no instruction ,nothing 
<rcmn> are u able to connect with win$
<rcmn> what is the client u should use for win$
<TEMEL> for windows it is very easy, just create another connection using wizard and it works super
<rcmn> ok so u know it work 
<TEMEL> yes
<rcmn> wizard ?
<TEMEL> some kind of wizard for new network connection
<BlueEagl1> temel: What kind of network connection?
<BlueEagl1> temel: Just a new network card?
<BlueEagl1> temel: ...or are you setting up internet sharing?
<TEMEL> no, my problem is about VPN client?
<BlueEagl1> temel: Oh, I didn't get the first part then. :)
<TEMEL> BlueEagle: do you have any experience?
<mtupper> so I installed some packages via make install and want to uninstall these packages.  I have tried make uninstall but that didnt work.  anybody know of another way?  I know now that I should have done checkinstall instead of make install, but too little too late.
<BlueEagle> temel: No, not with VNC.
<BlueEagle> mtupper: Which app?
<mtupper> BlueEagle: primarily asterisk, but also AMP and some other associated patches and add-ons. what happened is that I wanted Aterisk v1.2, installed that and everything was ok. Then I wanted to install AMP and 'accidently' installed Asterisk v1.0.9 over the v1.2 I had already installed and that put Asterisk in the toilet. So now I have a big mess and was hoping to be able to uninstall, but seeing as how I didn't do checkinstall its looking lik
<BlueEagle> mtupper: I see. Have you tried installing 1.2 over 1.0.9 again?
<mtupper> BlueEagle: NO! what a fabulous and simple idea. Thanks. I will try that now and let you know.
<_adrian> holaaa
<_adrian> necesito ayuda
<_moss> how do i use the SN9C102 wecam
<_moss> under kubuntu
<BlueEagle> _moss: Are you sure it is supported in Linux?
<_moss> yes
<BlueEagle> _moss: You could use it with someting like xawtv I recon
<_moss> it crashes using xawtv
<Delvien> Anyone here use Kthinkbat (KDE improvment)
<`Nomad> Hi all, is there anyone here running on Apple laptops?  If so, is it fully functional?
<`Nomad> !apple
<ubotu> `Nomad: Not a clue
<Delvien> Anyone here use Kthinkbat (battery monitor _)
<CellarDoor> oooh I noticed KDE 3.5 is out
<CellarDoor> can I install kde 3.5 on breezy ?
<freeflying_> CellarDoor: sure ,you can 
<CellarDoor> oooh how do I do that (iyam a n00b)
* CellarDoor jumps up and down exitedly
<CellarDoor> *excitedly
<freeflying_> CellarDoor:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<CellarDoor> oh ok so after doing the jriddel key thingies I just add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to my sources list ?
<CellarDoor> ok thanks... gonna see how I goes :)
<Delvien> where are applets for KDE stored?> (what dir?)
<kkathman> evenin Delvien :)
<Delvien> kkathman hey
<CellarDoor> ok, now that I've added kde35 sources what do I need to do ?
<Delvien> kkathman how do i figure out the location of an icon or picture a <filename>.desktop uses?
<crimsun> standard location is /usr/share/pixmaps/
<crimsun> it should -not- be hardcoded in the .desktop
<robotgeek> Delvien: tho, you can find out by opening in your .Desktop file
<CellarDoor> ok I just clicked "full upgrade" in Adept and comitted that... will that do it ?
<robotgeek> crimsun: if i put the icon in ~/home, what would i need to do to have it detect the icon/execute the application?
<CellarDoor> ooh its quite busy so I guess thats what it is doing :P
<CellarDoor> :D
<crimsun> robotgeek: you should put it in ~/.local/share/pixmaps/
<CellarDoor> I tells it to goes precious and aways it goes
<Delvien> robotgeek when i click it it launches the application
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, okay. what about applications? 
<CellarDoor> ooh this is exciting
<robotgeek> Delvien: open it in a text editor, gedit <filename>.desktop
<Delvien> robotgeek o
<crimsun> robotgeek: then modify ~/.local/share/applications/foo.desktop to point to the relative path underneath ~/.local/share/pixmaps/foobar.gack
<Delvien> robotgeek where are KDE applets stored?
<robotgeek> Delvien: not sure
<mtupper> BlueEagle: Dude you are money! that worked and this time I installed with checkinstall, which for all you rookies out there is the way to go or else you will get stuck in compiling hell, so now, if I need, I can uninstall via Synaptic... ahhh. good night. 
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, not quite sure i am following you. is that not hard-coding it? 
<crimsun> robotgeek: no. Icon=~/.local/share/pixmaps/foobar.gack == hardcoded
<crimsun> robotgeek: Icon=foobar.gack != hardcoded
<crimsun> this all presumes that your KDE version follows the xdg spec closely
<Knowerrors> Hey all, in KDE 3.5, when insterting usb flash drive, I see it unmounted in media:/ , when I click on the icon, it mounts but doesn't show the contents, the contents are acutally located in /media/sda1, whats up with that?
<robotgeek> crimsun: okay, my bad. it was for gnome. tho, it will be useful when i do the kde version
<crimsun> robotgeek: is this for a specific user or system-wide?
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, how comes "the project"? :P
<robotgeek> crimsun: i would be interested in both, if that's too much to explain, a link to the manual would also work
<crimsun> robotgeek: the spec is somewhere under the fd.o hierarchy
<robotgeek> crimsun: okay, thanks. atleast i know where to look now :)
<crimsun> robotgeek: system-wide .desktop files go into /usr/share/applications/
<crimsun> robotgeek: user-specific into ~/.local/share/applications/
<mtupper> anyone heard of a way to get my "media controls" on my HP Pavilion dv1000 keyboard to work?  or no where I should look?
<crimsun> likewise /usr/share/pixmaps/ and ~/.local/share/pixmaps/
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, i got that part right. tho, i'm worried about the Exec
<crimsun> robotgeek: Exec shouldn't be hardcoded either. It should use what's in $PATH.
<crimsun> Exec=/usr/bin/rhythmbox  => bad
<crimsun> Exec=rhythmbox  => good
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, okay. i'll try messing with that. appreciate your help!
<robotgeek> crimsun: i did $HOME/bin/fooapp well, it said doesn't execute.
<crimsun> that's a hardcoded path
<crimsun> make sure your ~/.bash_profile (or login profile for shell of choice) {pre,ap}pends ~/bin
<Delvien> does ANYONE know where KDE applets are stored
<robotgeek> crimsun: yup, will do. 
<robotgeek> Delvien: dpkg -L kicker-applets ?
<ClayG> Is there a safe way of uninstalling files/packages in synaptic? It tells me the dependancies that will be uninstalled w/ it but not what else may rely on those dependancies. I went a little synaptic crazy and now I have alot of crap i dont need installed, any ideas are appreciated
<CellarDoor> 85% !
<Delvien> Anyone use Kthinkbatt ??
<CellarDoor> woohoo !
<cheenu> is it possible to connect to my system using my ip address
<cheenu> i use a cable modem 
<djk_> ClayG: it'll only uninstall dependencies that aren't needed.
<ClayG> Really?
<djk_> ClayG: you may give this a try in a terminal though ;)  [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ]  == 0 ]  && sudo rm -rf * || echo "You live"
<ClayG> Sounds too good to be true!
<ClayG> Ok doing that now
<ClayG> Thanks for your help
<djk_> ClayG: don't paste  that into the cli :p
<djk_> uhm..
<robotgeek> djk_: what does that do?
<robotgeek> djk_: i hope not delete his home dir
<djk_> it's russian roulete
<robotgeek> cheenu: yes,it's possible
<djk_> no, it delets everything
<monkeygrl> hello im trying to install firefox. i just got installing kubuntu can anyone help me?
<djk_> robotgeek: you have a one out of 6 chance that you'll be asked for your password with that line ^^
<djk_> robotgeek: if you are asked and enter your password it'll execute sudo rm -rf * ;)
<robotgeek> djk_: please don't type stuff like that in here. there are newbs to linux
<robotgeek> djk_: now, why do i get the feeling that  ClayG has typed that in
<monkeygrl> ill wait patiently
<Judax> hehe
<robotgeek> monkeygrl: you mean the new one? 1.5?
<monkeygrl> i just downloaded firefox from mozilla.com
<monkeygrl> but im not sure how to install it
<djk_> robotgeek: well, it would fix his problem eh..
<djk_> monkeygrl: is it a .deb?
<robotgeek> monkeygrl: firefox is available in the repos
<manveru> djk_, there is no deb on mozilla.org :)
<djk_> robotgeek: the 1.5 version from yesterday?
<robotgeek> djk_: please /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<monkeygrl> i just got done installing kubuntu so im not sure what you're talking about
<robotgeek> djk_: no
<djk_> manveru: i don't use FF ;)
<robotgeek> ubotu: telll monkeygrl about repos
<manveru> djk_, you're one of these lynx-guys then? ^^
<djk_> manveru: how the deuce did you know O_o
<djk_> manveru: actually i use Opera ;) lynx only sometimes.
<manveru> hehe, i use all sorts, but never came to opera
<djk_> manveru: that's like using all sorts of porn but never a real woman :(
<manveru> lynx, links. elinks, w3m, dillo, ff, konqueror, atlantis...
<smonkey> hahaha.
<robotgeek> djk_: since you aren't joining #ubuntu-offtopic, looks like i'll have to lecture you in here 
<smonkey> sounds like we have an opera fanatic here.
<spstarr_home> hrm is Kubuntu badly broken in Daooer?
<spstarr_home> er Dapper?
<monkeygrl> robotgeek:  i dont have an administration tab like in the howto
<spstarr_home> seems to be :(
<robotgeek> spstarr_home: probably broken
<spstarr_home> i have to fall back to gnome til the dependencies are added in 
<spstarr_home> :(
<spstarr_home> I guess 3.5 isn't fully in Dapper yet (the main libs)
<djk_> robotgeek: you could just query me if you feel the need to lecture me
* kkathman is not very impressed with Firefox 1.5 :(
* seth_k|lappy is :)
<seth_k|lappy> soooo much faster
<manveru> well, the best feature are the not-popups
<kkathman> My Opera install is actually faster than FF
* smonkey 's favourite web browser is telnet.
<manveru> smonkey, tls must be a joy with it ^^
<kkathman> but web browsers are always a matter of use and personal tastes :)
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman++
<smonkey> It is a challenge.
<manveru> like distros, DEs, editors, chat-clients...
<kkathman> yah
<smonkey> and toothpaste.
<kkathman> I like that I can go to ONE place and do newsgroups, mail, browsing and RSS feeds
<kkathman> I could use their chat too, but I like kvirc too much :)
<manveru> you never had to write pages for ff and opera then :)
<kkathman> manveru: yah I do
<monkeygrl> robotgeek:  its asking for a root password. i dont remember setting a root password when i installed
<smonkey> Firefox and Mozilla are too greedy for me. I run on cheap hardware.
<manveru> ubotu, tell monkeygrl about sudo
<Aaden> lmao
<smonkey> Upuntil a few minutes ago I only had 256M of ram in here.
<kkathman> I write to Opera standards and pretty much it runs on everything else
<smonkey> monkeygrl: you probably didn't.
<smonkey> what is ubotu?
<manveru> kkathman, this is because opera was written to interpret all other ones
<djk_> smonkey: a bot
<smonkey> oh right.. uBOTu.
<kkathman> manveru: well, originally Opera was only W3C compliant (and iE of course supporting Active X and all the other junk)
<kkathman> but now Opera is better about things...even CSS support :)
<manveru> not for JS though...
<manveru> but it's easy to adapt
<kkathman> but marketing wise, if your page will show in Mozilla and IE you have 99.997 percent of the desktops covered :)
<kkathman> ya Opera still acts up on some JS stuff
<djk_> google won't show in lynx iirc.. google sucks :p
<Aaden> hey is superkaramba really in kde3.5?
<manveru> in my opinion lynx is for masochists... like emacs *duck*
<djk_> hehe
<kkathman> manveru:  lol
<smonkey> can any of you guys recomend a good cpu/memory benchmark tool?
<manveru> smonkey, depends on which results you want...
<monkeygrl> im reading that sudo is used on all configuration utilities
<monkeygrl> so why doesnt my password work?
<manveru> it doesn't?
<kkathman> monkeygrl: did you install in "expert" mode?
<kkathman> or migrate?
<monkeygrl> no
<monkeygrl> clean install
<djk_> monkeygrl: mistyped?
<monkeygrl> works when i log in
<smonkey> monkeygrl: you probalby need to edit your sudoers file.
<smonkey> monkeygrl: I had a similar problem.
<kkathman> now on some KDE screens, early CD installs, the administrator functions were buggy if you are trying to do something IN KDE
<monkeygrl> this is kubuntu
<kkathman> smonkey: that should have only happened if she installed in expert mode tho
<kkathman> monkeygrl: where are you encountering the sudo password issue?
<manveru> kkathman, in that case she would have been asked for a password...
<kkathman> or should I say..the password issue
<monkeygrl> trying to run adept
<kkathman> ahh ok
<monkeygrl> adept is used for the repos
<smonkey> kkathman: Oh. What happens if you don't install in expert mode?
<kkathman> smonkey: it should prompt for the pswd and update the sudoers file properly
<kkathman> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kkathman> check that link for info monkeygrl :)
<kkathman> brb
<smonkey> hahah! ubotu just asked me if I was smoking crack.
<monkeygrl> thanks
<manveru> that's just the same...
<Knowerrors> Anybody know about ivman setup?
<manveru> however, maybe we can move a bit closer to the problem
<manveru> monkeygrl, try a 'sudo -i' in a console
* manveru needs to do some work - brb
<kkathman> back
<monkeygrl> its working now
<monkeygrl> it was me not typing correctly
<monkeygrl> typical n00b move
* spstarr_home sighs, hopefully  I won't  be stuck in gnome for too long once 3.5 is merged into Dapper :(
<lovethepirk> could anyone help me get vlc player in kubuntu
<manveru> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<robotgeek> spstarr_home: you did know that this would happen :)
<spstarr_home> I wasn't hoping it to break as bad as It did
<spstarr_home> :(
<spstarr_home> 'The packages are being uploaded to Dapper, many packages in Dapper are currently uninstallable due to a c++ transition.'
<spstarr_home> i should've read first
<spstarr_home> :)
<Knowerrors> Anyone notice ivman doesn't seem to work right with KDE3.5?
<manveru> Knowerrors, yeah, lots of people noticed that
<lovethepirk> when i apt-get install vlc it cannot find it then I change my repositories and then I get erros
<manveru> lovethepirk, wich repos and wich errors...?
<lovethepirk> i have tried several
<manveru> random ones??
<lovethepirk> hold on a sec....
<lovethepirk> let me find the ones I current;y have
<Knowerrors> manveru: anyone talk of a fix?
<manveru> Knowerrors, dunno - check google?
<Knowerrors> duh, did that already
<Knowerrors> trying to make kde 3.5 automount all removable media, should do it with ivman
<manveru> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80479.html
<lovethepirk> deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<lovethepirk>      deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<lovethepirk> i run kubuntu so can you use these
<manveru> uh, wrong one
<manveru> not at you, at Knowerrors :)
<lovethepirk> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<lovethepirk> i used this too but it didn't work
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<manveru> i have them, but i have not the videolan.org-repos
<Knowerrors> thx manveru , unfortunately already read that
<manveru> hmm, there was some better link for making your own sources.list
<djk_> lovethepirk: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> exactly!
<manveru> this should do the job
<lovethepirk> maybe i am missing something here
<djk_> manveru: use !sources instead of !repositories ;)
<lovethepirk> i know how to change repos
<lovethepirk> i cannot find any that allow me to get vlc is it a problem with kubuntu
<manveru> just build your list with it
<manveru> it doesn't hurt - trust a lucky user :)
<djk_> lovethepirk: vlc is in one of the repos from the sourceomatic, not sure which one
<lovethepirk> okay givving it a shot
<lovethepirk> ty
<djk_> lovethepirk: remember to apt-get update afterwards ;)
<lovethepirk> yep
<lovethepirk> :)
<lovethepirk> does it matter that that link is ubuntu and I run kubuntu
<djk_> lovethepirk: no
<lovethepirk> should i click Pakcages and Sources
<djk_> lovethepirk: it's the same distribution
<djk_> lovethepirk: yes
<djk_> lovethepirk: also select the proper architecture, enter a vaild 2letter-countrycode, and choose the proper release
<lovethepirk> now should i just cp my current sources list to old and then use this for the new one?
<djk_> s/vaild/valid
<djk_> lovethepirk: if you want to you can do a .backup of your current sources.list, but considering that it's not a very good one using sarge repos..
<lovethepirk> I would assume my code for the states is US
<lovethepirk> ty for your help it is appreciated :)
<djk_> lovethepirk: you may just erase its content and paste the one that you are currently generating
<djk_> lovethepirk: yes. us would be correct 
<lovethepirk> okay giving it a try
* spstarr_home tries to recover some of 3.5 _manually_
<spstarr_home> gnome is .. so unfriendly to me
<spstarr_home> s/tries/desparately
<spstarr_home> s/tries/desparately tries/g
<manveru> spstarr_home, what's the problem?
<spstarr_home> kde 3.5 is broken in dapper :) and its still patch work for now
* lovethepirk loves the people here helping
<lovethepirk> got it :)
<lovethepirk> ty djk_ 
<djk_> you're welcome
<lovethepirk> and manveru 
<manveru> spstarr_home, well - you know - it's at your own risk ^^
<spstarr_home> yup
<manveru> spstarr_home, but when you're at it anyway - try e17
<manveru> np lovethepirk :)
<lovethepirk> i am sure I will have more trouble but  i am excited now
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello all
<spstarr_home> kdelibs-bin depends on kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1); however:
<spstarr_home>  <-
<spstarr_home> its the problem that 3.4.3 != 3.5
<kkathman> AHA!! The brains have arrived!! Hobbsee is here!
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman LOL
<spstarr_home> i dont know how long the merge of 3.5 to dapper will take
<spstarr_home> perhaps I can drop back to RC2 again safely :)
<manveru> spstarr_home, i wonder what is the main-problem there... i have installed 3.5 without problems on breezy
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know what SIGABRT signal 6 means?
<spstarr_home> breezy != dapper ;)
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: try google
<manveru> hmm, odd
<Knowerrors>  Anyone know how to automount all removable media in kde?
<manveru> there are two of them, SIGABRT and SIGIOT...
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: it doesnt by default?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, hey there! i did but im coming up empty wading thru tons of useless info
<manveru> both signal 6 :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* spstarr_home thinks the new aptitude is broken 
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody know?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: it did, using ivman, but now with kde 3.5 it doesn't, ivman no longer seems to have any effect
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, maybe you could hep us with more info
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, where this happens, when - what you do while it happens - and what you need it for
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, ok.... when i use the mac os style menu bar at the top...when i shutdown the session it gives me the error
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, wich one - kxdocker?
* Hobbsee contemplates a reinstall, trying to go straight to 3.5
* manveru gets some coffee to stay alive
<spstarr_home> Depends: konsole (>= 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<Sneaky_Bastard> somebody needs to make a Prolog or LISP based expert system channel bot, that walks a person through trouble-shooting
<spstarr_home>  konsole: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<spstarr_home>  <-
<spstarr_home> this is impossible 
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, no the built in mac os style bar under kcontrol>behavior
<spstarr_home> hence dapper people cannot use KDE 3.5 final yet
<Hobbsee> spstarr_home: use force install, or install both at the same time
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i'd meant to boot there todya, didnt i?
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, oh, the one that should have the file-menu and stuff?
<Delvien> anyone here use KXdocker?
<spstarr_home> Hobbsee, force install can work or I need to manually do that
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, ya thats the one
<Hobbsee> or dist upgrade, if it will let you
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, well - i cannot help you on that, but i guess it's quite experimental since i never got it running here
<manveru> Delvien, used it - what do you need?
<fvs> hi room
<Sonny_Wertzik> man ahhh ok thx anyway
<Hobbsee> hi fvs
<Hobbsee> spstarr_home: file a bug for it?
<fvs> hi Hobbsee
<fvs> :)
<manveru> but, where does it throw this message Sonny_Wertzik ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, i use kxdocker
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, when i logout
<spstarr_home> Hobbsee: im gonna wait til 3.5 is in dapper a few days, and *sigh* suffer in gnome
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, and how? popup-window, console, logs?
<Hobbsee> spstarr_home: definetly suffer!
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, pop up
<spstarr_home> uh huh
<manveru> ok, that's nasty then...
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, hehehehe
<Delvien> i need to know if there is a way to get rid of the "Currently running apps" part in KXdocker
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, ya...i may have broken it with baghira
<manveru> Sonny_Wertzik, sry, have to do some work now... cu later
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru,  l8s
<Sonny_Wertzik> manveru, thx
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, are u there?
<Delvien> sonny_Wertzik is there a way to get rid of the part of KXdocker where it pops up with the apps that are running
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, i never tried it but under icons tab there is enable thumbnails check box at the bottom....u may have to shut down docker and restart it
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, for it to take affect
<Delvien> sonny_Wertzik that didnt do it
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, did u shut down kxdocker and then restart it?
<Delvien> yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> hmm....1 sec ill look at my configuator
<Sonny_Wertzik> Delvien, u know u have to hit save after u disable thumbnails right?
<Delvien> yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> i dont know then...sorry
<lovethepirk> djk_: how would you have suggested removing all my lines in sources.list, b/c i had to hold the del button down for 2 minutes with pico
<lovethepirk> then i could copy and paste
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: open in kate/kwrite?
<lovethepirk> Hobbsee: then i cannot write to the file
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: kdesu kwrite
<lovethepirk> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<djk_> lovethepirk: wasn't here, was finishing a paper for uni, but yes, like Hobbsee suggested.
<lovethepirk> thanks
<lovethepirk> i got an issue getting firestarter now :(
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: what issue?
<lovethepirk> ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<lovethepirk> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<lovethepirk> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<lovethepirk> or been moved out of Incoming.
<lovethepirk> ibbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.5.4)
<lovethepirk> libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.8.0)
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install ibbonoboui2-0 libgnomeui-0 firestarter
<lovethepirk> ouldn't find package libbonoboui
<lovethepirk> not sure why but apt get and i do not get along
<Hobbsee> should be there
<Hobbsee> !info libbonoboui
<Hobbsee> hmmm...it exists on my system
<lovethepirk> apt-cache search should find it right
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> apt-cache search libbonoboui
<spstarr_home> aptitude search libbonoboui too :)
* Hobbsee hates firestarter, and uses guarddog instead
<lovethepirk> is guard dog gui
<Hobbsee> yes
<lovethepirk> ?
<Hobbsee> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: (firewall configuration utility for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.4.0-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 344 kB, Installed size: 1264 kB
<Hobbsee> it's a little more complext than firestarter
<lovethepirk> libbonoboui2-0 - The Bonobo UI library
<lovethepirk> libbonoboui2-dev - The Bonobo UI library - development files
<lovethepirk> libgail-gnome-dbg - libgail-gnome library and debugging symbols
<lovethepirk> libgail-gnome-dev - Development files of libgail-gnome
<lovethepirk> libgail-gnome-module - GNOME Accessibility Implementation Module for GnomeUI/BonoboUI
<lovethepirk> libbonobouimm1.3-7c2 - C++ wrappers for libbonoboui2 (shared library) (Developer Version)
<lovethepirk> libbonobouimm1.3-dev - C++ wrappers for libbonoboui2 (development files) (Developer Version)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's the top one
<lovethepirk> libbonoboui2-common - The Bonobo UI library -- common files
<lovethepirk> which should i get
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install libbonoboui2-0
<djk_> Hobbsee: rather amusing, considering that guarddogs goal is "easy to use goal oriented gui"
<Hobbsee> djk_: yeah, you'd think so...
<Hobbsee> i dont find it too bad, once i figure out which bits i do and dotn want - which is easy enough for me, but for someone who doesnt mess around much with connections, then i'ts a bit hard
<lovethepirk> i am pretty good at picking things up but i am linux newbie should i still try guarddog
<Hobbsee> djk_: i've learned how to export the settings :P 
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: what services are you wanting to run?  samba?
<djk_> cli-iptables pwnz guarddog/firestarter :)
<lovethepirk> this is ridiculuos
<lovethepirk> libbono needs this dependency and this one needs that one and so on
<lovethepirk> Hobbsee: I do not know what samba is i just want to get my ssytem up and secure then start tutorialing like a mad man
<Hobbsee> djk_: want to explain lovethepirk through it?  i've never tried it
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: do you connect to any windows machines, through a network?
<lovethepirk> no
<lovethepirk> i got a dual boot laptop
<lovethepirk> with windows but 
<lovethepirk> I want to learn linuxc
<djk_> Hobbsee: heh, nah, he better buys an iptables book like o'reillys if he wants to learn iptables.
<lovethepirk> i will learn all that later
<lovethepirk> i am sure
<djk_> lovethepirk: there's no real _need_ for a firewall on a standard ubuntu setup since there aren't any open ports IIRC
<KubNub> hey, has anyone been able to set up VNC server on Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/ is a good link for setting up guarddog
<Hobbsee> true, there arent any open ports on a standard install
<djk_> this isn't windows, you really can be online for more than 60 seconds without having your installation ruined ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> which is why my win partitoin isnt connected to the net
<djk_> neither is mine hehe
<lovethepirk> confused
<lovethepirk> what do you mean you can ruin linux ion 60 sec
<KubNub> anyone got vnc4server working on kubuntu?
<djk_> lovethepirk: you also don't _need_ an antivirus program in linux. there are only about 80 virii for linux,generated in labs, none in the wild.
<lovethepirk> okay
<lovethepirk> i am a moderator on windows virus/malware forums
<Hobbsee> djk_: i think you mean a firewall in there too
<KubNub> ha, that's because all of the virus writers love linux and are just taking swipes at msft
<lovethepirk> i deal with that sh it all the time
<Hobbsee> hehe
<djk_> lovethepirk: well, usually it takes about 60seconds or less for a windows computer to contract a virus if it runs without antivirus(and even with)
<djk_> lovethepirk: and this doesn't happen with linux ;)
<lovethepirk> djk_: i thought you meant i could ruin my ubuntu in 60 sec hehe
<lovethepirk> i also infect myself on windows to study infections
<djk_> lovethepirk: well, i used to play with unprotected win95... 
<djk_> kinda like unsafe sex with a hooker..
<lovethepirk> so in general if i got an ap that will not instal b/c of unmet dependencies i need tpo apt0get those dependencies right?
<manveru> you install with apt-get... this cares for all dependencies
<djk_> yes.
* manveru might be out of context right now :)
<djk_> manveru: it should, but apparently it doesnt for him?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> ok, didn't read that
* manveru heads back to do some coding...
<lovethepirk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lovethepirk>   libbonoboui2-0: Depends: libbonoboui2-common (= 2.10.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.10.1-1 is to be installed
<lovethepirk> this is where i am stuck
<manveru> lovethepirk, somewhere are normal debian-packages in there
<manveru> check your sources.list
<lovethepirk> should i apt-get remove it
<lovethepirk> then reinstall it
<lovethepirk> sources likst is the newest and greatest from the ubuntu auto generate
<lovethepirk> got it by uninstalling and reinistalling :)
<Hobbsee> !info kdirstat
<ubotu> kdirstat: (graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 266 kB, Installed size: 860 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm..interest
<Hobbsee> ign
<lovethepirk> Hobbsee: is that for me
<Hobbsee> no, was just something that was mentioned in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> and i didnt really want to use a bot command in there to find out what it was
<lovethepirk> Hobbsee: i am going to take you up on the guarddog but I had to get firestarter b/c of the challenge
<manveru> that's the thing konqueror uses for the kdirstat-view
<lovethepirk> i got it bt it is not showing up anywhere in the gui
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: go for it, and it's sudo firestarter to start it
<lovethepirk> will there be a program icon in the gui anywhere?
<Hobbsee> firestarter's nice, i just could never make it work properly, the way i needed it to
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: no, not unless you tell it you wan tone
<lovethepirk> okay then when i do(haven't done that before) will it use a gif or jpg that came with the program
<lovethepirk> so it is easily identifieable
<lovethepirk> for instance kaffien has that gold disk
<djk_> "gold" disk?
<djk_> eh.. are you colour blind or is it me?
<AnEasyKill> .
<lovethepirk> is it breown
<AnEasyKill> exit
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: yeah, it will be, but it automatically starts every boot anyway, so you hardly need to be able to see the icon
<lovethepirk> okay
<lovethepirk> well i want to thank you all for the help i am going to surf and learn some more
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<djk_> sure
<lovethepirk> linux is not for the weak or weary
<lovethepirk> i find myself thinking about it during the day hehe
<lovethepirk> wondering how to get something to work...and i am just a newbie....not good
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: you'll learn
<lovethepirk> r u all in here from time to time
<Hobbsee> lovethepirk: you got firestarter to install? you should be able to run it fairly easily
<Hobbsee> yeah
<lovethepirk> i will see you in the future....over and out.
* lovethepirk bows to the helpers
<djk_> when was or will be 7pm central?
<Hobbsee> djk_: is NY in central?
<Hobbsee> or LA?
<djk_> Hobbsee: neiter?
<djk_> neither*
<Hobbsee> djk_: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<Hobbsee> try that then
* Hobbsee doesnt live in the US, so doesnt know which countries are in central, or not
<djk_> don't live there either, but NY should be EST and LA PST iirc.. i'm just wondering when a certain torrent will be up  :)
<Hobbsee> djk_: Chicago	Wed 11:05 PM <-- current time
<Hobbsee> according to that site
<djk_> thanks.
<Hobbsee> no problems
<djk_> where are you from Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Australia
<djk_> ah, a mate it is ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
<rcmn> hello ,does anyone know if there is somewhere a pkg ,even better a repository with Firefox 1.5 stable.I found a post on the forum but i don't feel like building it from .tgz...
<rcmn> hello ,does anyone know if there is somewhere a pkg ,even better a repository with Firefox 1.5 stable.I found a post on the forum but i don't feel like building it from .tgz...
<crimsun> please just wait until it's backported properly from Dapper.
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox1.5 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<Hobbsee> if you really want it
<mushroom> hey~I am using 1.0.7
<rcmn> yeah i'd read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion i don't feel like doing it so i will just wait like everyone else 
<rcmn> thx
<djk_> too lazy to copy/paste? ;)
<crimsun> =win 21
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<generallee5686> i got a question, should ~/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc be owned by root or the current user
<Hobbsee> er, let me go look...
<generallee5686> thanks
<Hobbsee> generallee5686: mine seems to be owned by the current user
<generallee5686> cool, thanks a bunch
<Hobbsee> no problems
<generallee5686> kept giving me an error that it wasnt writeable
<generallee5686> i checked owner and it was root for some reason
<Hobbsee> ah great - chown it
<generallee5686> one more question (this is really noobish) whats the 2nd name mean when u do ls-l
<generallee5686> ls -l*
<generallee5686> group
<generallee5686> im an idiot
<Hobbsee> lol nah - we all learn
<generallee5686> yea its wierd, i swear i knew that, just lost it for a sec
<mister_roboto> is anyone here a kpilot user or know where i should ask questions about kpilot?
<s0|> can someone help I am having problems configureing my wireless with kubuntu, when I say make for the ndiswrapper it says it can't find the kernel sources .... 
<Hobbsee> mister_roboto: here, or #kde
<mister_roboto> nobody answering in #kde :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> most people must be idle
<mister_roboto> my question is: I have a bunch of address entries in Kontact that I once had in my Palm but a reset on the Palm lost the entries. Now when I hotsync, the entries in Kontact that are not on the Palm are not being transferred over and I don't know how to make it happen
<Hobbsee> s0|: ask in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> s0|: ask in #ubuntu
<s0|> Hobbsee where am I?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu, lol, sorry
<Hobbsee> iv'e seen them answer that in there
<mister_roboto> s0| you need to download the source code package
<s0|> we did that with apt
<s0|> we downloaded (with apt) ndiswrapper-utils
<mister_roboto> you sure you have the source matching your kernel?
<mister_roboto> i'm talking about for the kernel
<s0|> it's the generic source
<s0|> there was only 1 listed (as a generic)
<mister_roboto> wtf does that mean?
<mister_roboto> there is source specific to each kernel build
<s0|> hold on
<mister_roboto> s0| you need  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<s0|> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<mister_roboto> you on hoary?
<djk_> 2.6.12-9 is breezy
<s0|> breze badger
<mister_roboto> they are up to 2.6.12-10
<s0|> err what he said
<djk_> mister_roboto: so? you don't need to update.
<mister_roboto> ok, never mind    but you got those headers?
<generallee5686> question, got a 19" LCD monitor (Hyundai L90D+) and i remember getting 75Hz refresh rate in Windows at 1280x1024, but now i can only get 60Hz (read some posts in the forums but they all were crt related)
<mister_roboto> true  djk_
<Hobbsee> i think that's !xcfg to change it...not sure...
<generallee5686> nope said event not found
<djk_> just curious, anyone tried C&C95 in wine?
<mister_roboto> s0|   if you have all the source, you might need to specify an argument to "configure" like --kernel-source and pass it a dir to the right location. just guessing because i never build ndiswrapper
<s0|> it guesses the location but it can't find the kernel soruces, I can speficify a path but I don't know where to specifiy it to...
<mister_roboto> s0|   did you try "configure --help" to see how you might pass that?  
<mister_roboto> s0|   or the README?    ;)
<s0|> it's make KSRC=<path)
<mister_roboto> there you go
<s0|> the problem is I don't know where to set the path becuase the only place I can think of is where it already looks 
<mister_roboto> s0|   <shrug>   sorry 
<s0|> so where are the kernel soruces if not in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/bulid/   (that is the path that the wiki help told me to use) that is also where it looks becuase of the symbolic link is (just like it told us to do ) 
* s0| fuck it not my computer
<mister_roboto> s0| that's just kernel module stuff, not the kernel source itself       that's usually in /usr/src
<s0|> one sec
<mister_roboto> oh sorry
<mister_roboto> i just looked
<mister_roboto> "build" is a symlink to the /usr/src/*headers
<mister_roboto> on my machine anyway... assuming yours is the same, well... should work
<s0|> it is still giving me the same error about not being able to find the kernel sources
<crimsun> s0|: what are you trying to do?
<mister_roboto> is  /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/bulid/  a valid link to a real place?
<crimsun> s0|: it's fairly rare that you actually need _sources_ instead of _headers_
<s0|> wiki never said anything about headers I have been following that
<mister_roboto> right.... he's trying to pass the headers to build ndiswrapper
<crimsun> err, he can just install ndiswrapper-utils
<s0|> the only thing in my usr/src/ dir is the RPM dir
<mister_roboto> s0|  well that explains your problem
<s0|> crimsun been there tried that
<crimsun> s0|: are you running Breezy?
<s0|> yes
<s0|> he is running breezy
<crimsun> s0|: and what does ndiswrapper return when you load it with the .inf?
<woddf2> Haldo
<s0|> it says that it works and has the right drivers, when you say mod probe ndswrapper it retunrs fatal error module not found
<woddf2> Is it possible to use mplayer as an amaroK engine?
<crimsun> s0|: modinfo -n ndiswrapper
<s0|> could not find module ndiswrapper
<Drakeson> woddf2: I may be wrong but I think you need to recompile amarok from source
<crimsun> s0|: uname -r
<s0|> i know the kernal
<crimsun> s0|: you're not using a Ubuntu-provided one, are you?
<s0|> same error with that one
<s0|> i read a help form that told me the 1.1 version had errors 
<Drakeson> has anybody got any success connecting to an mms:// stream with mplayer through UDP?
<s0|> so i downloaded 1.6 surce
<s0|> source*
<crimsun> s0|: you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<s0|> how do i use it ive tried linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<s0|> doesn't work
<crimsun> s0|: give me a sec
<s0|> k
<s0|> thanks
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> make sure you have 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)', 'build-essential', and 'gcc-3.4' installed
<crimsun> next untar (fresh) ndiswrapper-1.6.tar.gz
<crimsun> then, export CC=gcc-3.4
<s0|> how do i check for those?
<crimsun> then, cd ndiswrapper-1.6
<crimsun> s0|: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4
<crimsun> (copy and paste that)
<s0|> k hold on please
<crimsun> (don't paste the output, just the command into the Konsole)
<mtupper> anyone here have a HP Pavilion dv1000 series???  or anyone have any ideas as to how I might get my QuickPlay and Media Controls buttons to work?  I am all googled out...
<nalioth> mtupper: install the quickplay software under windows
<nalioth> mtupper: you'll need a 300mb partition
<s0|> crimsum thanks so much 
<mtupper> ok, so when you say under windows, you mean boot into windows and install this...?
<s0|> the apt-get did the trick
<mtupper> sorry you lost me a little...
<Delvien> How do i select a different media player for firefox, because totem doesnt work with it for some reason
<s0|> now i just have to configure wlan0 interface
<Hobbsee> Delvien: i think you can use mplayer
<Delvien> hobbsee how though
<Hobbsee> anything in !faq?
<Hobbsee> it was in the old starter guide, i think
<mtupper> nalioth: sorry you lost me there. could you please elaborate... you mean I need to make a new windows partition of 300 Mb and then install the Quickplay Software there???
<nalioth> mtupper: do you dual boot?
<mtupper> nalioth: yes, I have the original XP Pro partition (C:\) and an additional NTFS (D:\)
<Delvien> Hobbsee did exactly what it said , still cant play it
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<nalioth> mtupper: you'll need to use a LiveCD or PartitionMagic to get yourself 300mb of free space, rumor has it the quickplay stuff is some form of linux (the installer will see the 300mb of space)
<musik> my bro reinstalled win98, then i reinstalled grub, now i can boot into linux fine, but when i select windows it says loading stage2..then comes back to grub menu...plz help me!!
<mtupper> nalioth, I also understood that the quickplay ran in a separate linux partition and so I wonder, shouldn't it already be on my machine?  also, an important note, I installed Ubuntu/GNOME and the controls worked, though the Mute LED wasn't working.  Then after installing the KDE desktop-metapackage, thats when they went south...
<Hobbsee> musik: post your sudo fdisk -l to pastebin, also your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Hobbsee> or just get your question answered in ubuntu, seeing as you've asked it there too
<nalioth> mtupper: from the instructions i got with my dv1000, it should be there already. idk, cuz i dont play dvd/music when the machine is off
<mtupper> nalioth, well i dont either....   yet.  but since I just found that out, I may give it a try, it might be useful.
<mtupper> malioth, I was reading somewhere in a gentoo wiki or something about using xbindkeys...   could that apply here?
<mtupper> nalioth, I was reading somewhere in a gentoo wiki or something about using xbindkeys... could that apply here?
<nalioth> mtupper: your linux needs to be running for xbindkeys to work
<mornfall> *yawn*
<artox> hey all!
<artox> how can i install .deb files?
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<artox> crimsun: thx!!
<raphink> artox: I'd say : why do you want to install .deb ?
<chx> hi. I have two ISPs. What should I RTFM?
<crimsun> your question is unclear
<Kaiser_Away> chx: how to ask a question :)
<Kaiser_Away> hi robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> Kaiser_Away: hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: OK. I have two ISPs, I would like to do target and/or port based routing. What should I RTFM?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iptables
<chx> nothing like ip route ...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what else :|
<chx> is there a tutorial, howto, boo?
<chx> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Emess> hi, iv chosen Kubuntu to run my server but when the login screenc oems up, the keyboard stops responding and i cant type username/password, any ideas? tried teh forums/faqs/documentation but couldnt find anything
<gath> Hello
<gath> i need some help for installing the mplayer
<CarstenP> hi, i want to write some php scripts. is php5-cli the correct package for such a thing?
<oracel> hah
<oracel> my hosting company is charging me for 1GB of bandwidth usage
<oracel> because I went 0.01GB over the limit
<oracel> extra, that is
<oracel> how silly
<CarstenP> oracel: that is their way to make money. i dont like it either
<oracel> I gladly paid when I used over 2GB of bandwidth extra, but this is just stupid
<Ialomita> hi all
<claudiu> i have a problem running quake4 and doom3. i wonder if this the right place to ask
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> i have read about kde 3.5...how to install it? apt-get upgrade didn't give me new output
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *yawn* Hey.
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I can't see all of some of the options when I go to Control Center -> Sharing -> Filesharing. I'm running the resolution at 640x480, is there any way around this without changing resolutions?
<claudiu> which are the mandatory dependecies for quake4 to install ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> ArtVandalae: Same problem here. Try running kcontrol instead.
<ArtVandalae> Thanks
<Hobbsee> ArtVandalae: or if you insist on using system settings, use the alt key and move the window
<Hobbsee> but it's very stupid, i know
<elwood> sorry...
<Hobbsee> elwood: you come into a channel, then you apologise?  ok then lol!
<Hobbsee> :P
<elwood> i was here and i fall down
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's good. We need more politeness on IRC :P
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Hobbsee> hey Rogue_Jedi_X 
<larsris> A little elp greatly appreciated: How do I login on a wireless network (from Kubuntu 5.10) when I have to type account-name and password?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey. 'sup?
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: wondering how to get sound with flashplayer in firefox...
<larsris> -- that should have benn "Help" !!
<Hobbsee> apart from that, just sitting here lurking, more or less
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hobbsee: Sometimes flash does that to me in konqueror too. Killing every sound-related app like amaroK or XMMS and then restarting Konqueror usually helped for me
<Emess> is there a solution to the keyboard lockup problem at login? i've found nothing on the forums and it happening everytime i boot
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<larsris> Hobbsee: I did find a flashpalyer sound-trick on the wiki, somewhere ... and it solved the problem too me
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Err, brb in 5
<Hobbsee> larsris: thanks, i'll go search for it
<larsris> Sound on flash and firefox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<hunika> raphink: i am back :D sorry for yesterday
<puckman> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<puckman> kde 3.5 is NICE ^_^
<hunika> Hey people I have heard that KDE 3.5 is released! What is the difference between KDE 3.4.3 and 3.5?????? Any new visual styles?
<Tm_T> just mostly small improvenments everywhere
<freeflying_> hunika:  you may have a try 
<mephisto_> ^_^
<hunika> freeflying_: but if you have installed than you should give to me your personal opinion
<freeflying_> hunika: I installed it in dapper , and I'm not using breezy ,so I can not you any ?  :)
<hunika> freeflying_: i see
<freeflying_> hunika: read the changelog 
* puckman wonders if he mentioned he likes the new KDE
<larsris> Perhaps I am lucky now: How do I login on a wireless network (from Kubuntu 5.10) when I have to type account-name and password?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I be back
<hunika> puckman: Hello what is your opinion about KDE 3.5! Any new sthings in it. As I have seen you installed it
<raphink> 3.5 is nice
<hunika> raphink: What's new in KDE 3.5
<raphink> hunika: how is your printer?
<puckman> its nice
<puckman> very subtle changes
<puckman> just talking look right now
<raphink> puckman: taht's not new. KDE is always nice :)
<puckman> not played with all apps yet
<puckman> true
<puckman> KDE rocks
<hunika> raphink: :D I can not install the canon and neither the HP. The hp works but just a white sheet comes out from the printer, and my ink tanks are full
<puckman> I'm planning a kongi tattoo with the KDE logo
<raphink> hunika: http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php
<raphink> hunika: that's weird
<hunika> raphink: I need a strong pc for KDE 3.5? Mine is 1300 MHZ DURON 256 ram
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hunika: That's more than enough
<raphink> how is kde 3.4 on your comp hunika ?
<raphink> is it fast enough?
<hunika> raphink: How do you mean how is?
<raphink> fast enough?
<hunika> raphink: yes it is fast, faster than xp
<raphink> then 3.5 won't be much slower
<hunika> raphink: what are the system requirements for kde 3.5?
<raphink> dont' worry that'll be fine for you comp hunika ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Can someone tell me why exactly Kubuntu keeps checking my battery state (this is not a laptop) when I use the new kernel?
<hunika> raphink: how should I download oe upgrade kde 3.4?
<puckman> you just add a line to the repository and press upgrade
<puckman> xp?
<puckman> you mean windows? There is no way in hell that you can compare the elegance and speed of KDE to something as bloated as xp
<musik> i get grub error 18 when i boot windows! plz help!
<puckman> I even prefer KDE over OSX now and that is a lot coming from a guy with a Apple tattoo
<hunika> raphink: how should I download kde 3.5
<raphink> hunika: do you know how to use adept?
<hunika> raphink: I know, what to do there? I should upgrade all the upgradable files?
<raphink> hunika: go to Adept -> Manage repositories
<raphink> then add : deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<hunika> raphink: after that?
<raphink> after that, close the manage repositories windows
<raphink> and click Fetch updates
<hunika> raphink: nothing special happened. Adept has downloaded something but I can not see a change
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> now upgrade your system
<hunika> raphink: by clicking to full upgrade?
<raphink> yep
<hunika> raphink: that is not working
<raphink> what do you get?
<hunika> raphink: I should click on commit changes?
<raphink> yes
<hunika> raphink: it is working? It is being downloaded something
<hunika> raphink: perhaps the new kde jupiii
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> should be quite long
<hunika> raphink: how long is the file, or the updates? I mean how much space it need
<hunika> s
<raphink> don't know
<raphink> depends how much you have installed ;)
<raphink> if you have lots of KDE apps installed, then it's long
<raphink> if you have few, then it's shorter ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So, if you're using Ubuntu, it's faster :P
<hunika> raphink: I have just 1.5 gb free space on my Linux partition
<hunika> raphink: it is enough?
<raphink> that's ok hunika it doesn't add to it, it replaces
<hunika> raphink: ok, thanks
<hunika> raphink: You are so gentle with a beginner like me. 
<hunika> raphink: I appreciate that
<raphink> everyone was a beginner someday
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I don't believe it. It's upgrading kdegames as well. I didn't even think those games were still being maintained
<Hobbsee_away> hunika: this is kde3.5?
<hunika> raphink: Where are you writing from??
<Hobbsee_away> try logging out, then back in again
<hunika> Hobsee_away: yes
<raphink> france
<hunika> raphink: I am from Romania
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> nice :)
<hunika> raphink: But anyway I am a Hungarian. Probably you have heard about the Trianon dictatum when Transilvania was given to Romania with 3 million Hungarinas
<hunika> raphink: I am one of them
<hunika> raphink: I am a romanian citizen but my mother tongue is Hungarina
<hunika> Hungarian
<tucoz> Hi, I do not get any sound output when playing audio cd's with KsCD. Kaffeine works fine though
<crimsun> tucoz: in KsCD's options, make sure you enable 'digital audio extraction'
<tucoz> crimsun, I see. Let's have a look :)
<raphink> I have galician roots, too hunika 
<hunika> raphink: I see
<tucoz> crimsun, do I choose arts or alsa?
<hunika> raphink: Now changing to a Linux question
<crimsun> tucoz: probably arts by default
<raphink> wait
<hunika> raphink: Why I can play everything with Totem and XMMS but Kaffeine is not working
<crimsun> tucoz: in a Konsole, pgrep arts>/dev/null ; echo $?
<crimsun> tucoz: if you get a 1, use alsa. If you get a 0, use arts.
<tucoz> I got a null :)
<tucoz> 0
<crimsun> well, a '0' in this context means arts is running
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So, after adept does its thing, all I have to do to get KDE 3.5 running is log in and out? No rebooting?
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Hobbsee> is probably better than logging out then back in...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cheers, Hobbsee 
<tucoz> crimsun, do I have to choose an audio device as well?
<Hobbsee> no problems
<crimsun> tucoz: normally, no
<tucoz> Now, it doesn't play at all
<tucoz> the time counter is not ticking
<crimsun> tucoz: what does the arts dialog give you?
<tucoz> How do I access that?
<crimsun> tucoz: you said you can choose between arts and alsa...
<tucoz> yes
<crimsun> so what does that window look like?
<crimsun> (I'm not in front of a Kubuntu install)
<gochoo> Hi all,i have some trouble with routing table when i connect to VPN server,ANYONE CAN HELP ME PLS!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, here goes nothing
<tucoz> ok :) Under cdrom device, there is a checkbox "use direct digital playback", an itemselector where I can choose between arts and alsa "Select audio backend", and finally a line "select audio device" with a file browser next to it.
<musik> can i get kde 3.5 on hoary????????/
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<musik> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:(
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you don't need that many ?'s :(
<tucoz> crimsun, I do not get any additional options when selecting either alsa or arts
<crimsun> tucoz: try alsa, then.
<Kamping_Kaiser> musik:  :D
<crimsun> tucoz: you'll probably need to lower the arts idle timeout to 1 second
<crimsun> you can do that in the kontrol center or whatnot
<tucoz> crimsun, it refuses to play. the time counter is at 00:00.
<Hobbsee> i thought there were some hoary repos for it - maybe that was only beta1
<tucoz> ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<tucoz> crimsun, thanks for the help. I did not get it to work, but I'll try changing this and that later on.
<crimsun> ok, I'll try it from an install later.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Sweet!
<Hobbsee> :) it work?
<tucoz> hmm, it seems as if KsCD blocks audio output from other parts of my system. I tried "test sound" in kde-settings, and that didn't play until I quit KsCD
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hobbsee: Yup. Though this new kicker style is gonna take some getting used to
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: hehe, it did for me too back with beta1 - now i hate the 3.4.3 arrangement on dapper!
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: try dragging the windows around via the different desktops icon
<tucoz> Anyway, I'll try this later on. Bye
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hobbsee: Actually, I only use one desktop most of the time
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: weird...i use at least 3....
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hobbsee: Yes, I am :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Emess> i use 9 :S
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 9 - nice
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm still a Windows user in that area, I suppose
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm having trouble finding uses for multiple desktops
<Hobbsee> i go nuts whenever i do have to use windows...
<Hobbsee> so hard to organise anything
<hunika> How should I make my floppy driver to work in kubuntu?
<freeflying_> hunika:  insert it into your driver 
<hunika> freeflyin_: where?
<freeflying_> hunika: floppy disk?
<hunika> yes
<freeflying_> insert it to your driver , it will works automately
<hunika> but where I have to insert
<chakie_work> oo, kde 3.5 packages! very, very nice!
<Hobbsee> :)
<mrmarcel> hi
<Hobbsee> hi mrmarcel 
<ffeeddee> does somebody know what's this: "Unable to retrive the printer list. Error message recived from manager: Connection to CUPS server failed..."
<ffeeddee> how i can fix it??
<mrmarcel> hi Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mrmarcel
<gibarian> hi everyone....any idea why apps are not starting when invoked via kdesu?
<mrmarcel> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<mrmarcel> hi gibarian 
<mrmarcel> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gibarian> well, hello mrmarcel
<Hobbsee> gibarian: try the command a second time...
<ArtVandalae> Amarok isn't working, so I've been looking to his fix: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10 The thing is, I don't have an apt-build, how can I get it?
<gibarian> hobbsee...sorry, I think it's a bit more complicated than that...
<Hobbsee> gibarian: it seems to not fire the first time
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping
<Hobbsee> you around?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> hmmm...think i might have just found it
<crimsun> (working on migrating usb firmware loader to the udev New World Order, but I'm kinda around)
<Hobbsee> should i have a problem with firefox flash plugin with no sound, under kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i dont use esd
<Hobbsee> i saw you wrote something on the wiki about it
<gibarian> hobbsee: nope, it's simply not working...I checked with my CPU stats, and it seems that Adept for example dies right after entering the kdesu password
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you might. I wrap firefox thusly: ''aoss firefox''
<Hobbsee> crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28flash%29%7C%28sound%29 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28flash%29%7C%28sound%29 - i know you wrote the first one, but do you know how to get it working under kubuntu?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it really depends on which sound subsystem you use. Do you use arts or ALSA directly?
<Hobbsee> ah, let me check...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: um, how do i check?  some command?  it's set to autodetect in system settings
<Hobbsee> bash: aoss: command not found
<crimsun> pgrep arts>/dev/null ; echo $?
<crimsun> (you have to install the 'alsa-oss' package if you want to use aoss)
<Hobbsee> arts
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<crimsun> Hobbsee: what was returned from that command?
<Hobbsee> 0
<crimsun> k
<crimsun> yeah, arts
<Hobbsee> :) yeah, i read above, when i realised what i got
<Hobbsee> should i try alsa, and see if i have a problem then?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you should use FIREFOX_DSP=artsdsp
<crimsun> please see the "Sound" section in /usr/share/doc/firefox/README.Debian
<Hobbsee> no such file
<crimsun> are you using firefox?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> 1.5
<crimsun> in DapperL
<crimsun> ?
<Hobbsee> no, breezy
<crimsun> it exists in Breezy, too....
<Hobbsee> got it via the wiki
<crimsun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=firefox&version=breezy&arch=i386&page=9&number=50
<crimsun> it's probably .gz'd for you
<Hobbsee> having a look...
<BigKahuna> when enabling the universe repo and cant add "multiverse" into the components sections as per the eiki HowTo...
<BigKahuna> "I can't"
<BigKahuna> Is that going to cause me problems later?
<Hobbsee> BigKahuna: any error messages?
<BigKahuna> BigKahuna, No, I just type in "multiverse" but as soon as try and apply the change "multiverse" disappears.
<Hobbsee> hmm
<BigKahuna> this is the how to Im referring to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BigKahuna> Kubuntu / Adept section is at the bottom.
<BigKahuna> enabling the universe repo works fine.
<BigKahuna> I just can't add the text "'multiverse"
<BigKahuna> maybe I'll just try modifying the sources list directly
<BigKahuna> question is though, why do we need to add "multiverse" in the first place?
<sorush20> guys does qparted come with the Kubuntu installation?
<ninHer> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: in in the installer, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ninHer
<sorush20> yes
<sorush20> Kamping_Kaiser: yes.
<sorush20> in the installer.. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> you don't use qparted in the install, no. i don't know if it's part of the base system
<sorush20> does anyone know here 
<djk_> sorush20: what's so important about it?
<sorush20> guys take a look at this I can't access the first partition 
<viviersf> what must i install so that qtparted can resize reiserfs and ext3 filesystems ?
<ffeeddee> hi!!!
<ffeeddee> how i can start cups server??
<viviersf> sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<sorush20> you can restart the cups by sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys force-load
<ffeeddee> i're my saviour!!  :-D
<djk_> viviersf: ext2resize ; progsreiserfs
<sorush20> how can I recover data from a partition ?
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> sudo apt-get install mondo
<ffeeddee> viviersf: if it sais that cups is unknown command?...it very big trouble?
<ffeeddee> it's
<viviersf> wait
<viviersf> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<viviersf> :)
<ffeeddee> also that one gimme the same problem..
<ffeeddee> viewing in adept cupsys is installed..
<McScruff> does anyone know how to get firefox videos in sync with sound?
<djk_> doesn't that depend on the video itself?
<djk_> and perhaps on your connection...
<gibarian> I'm having problems with umlauts....aren't properly displayed in various apps....German internationalized files are installed....ideas? anyone?
<djk_> nnnnnnnn :p
<gibarian> I can see that though ;)
<djk_> hehe
<gibarian> it happens in Kopete and in Konqueror
<gibarian> that's bd
<gibarian> hmm, works here
<djk_> you may want to check what encoding you're using..
<McScruff> djk_ : its the os... my connection is fine and the video's are fine, try one, its google videos
<gibarian> uh....is that a bug, or has 3.5 completely removed links to Kcontrol and its modules?
<djk_> McScruff: i dont use firefox ;)
<McScruff> :(
<gibarian> oh man, Kcontrol is so utterly broken
<McScruff> if i use kcontrol i always use root privalidges
<hunika> raphink:????
<McScruff> seems to work ok that way
<raphink> yep?
<raphink> hunika: sorry I was away eating 
<raphink> I'll brb
<hunika> raphink: I have downloaded and probably my pc installed it but I can not see any change and my system writes to me that I have KDE 3.4.3
<hunika> raphink: and i got an error
<djk_> gibarian: in konqueror, check under configure konqui->fonts->default encoding (also check the font) what you're using and if that may cause the problem
<hunika> raphink: my storage media folder contains just floppy drive
<raphink> hunika: did you restart KDE?
<hunika> raphink: yes
<hunika> raphink
<hunika> raphink: after restart I got in trouble
<raphink> hunika: when you go to Help -> About KDE in a program
<raphink> what does it say?
<hunika> K Desktop Enviroment. Release 3.4.3
<raphink> see you've got your answer ;)
<raphink> how did you restart KDE ?
<hunika> raphink: I have turned off my pc than I have restarted
<gibarian> djk: thanks, I'll try that
<hunika> raphink: it is not the right way?
<raphink> ouch that's a harsh way of doing it ;)
<raphink> but that works
<djk|pr0ning> gibarian: you're welcome
<raphink> hunika: you almost never need to restart on linux
<raphink> but nm it works, too
<hunika> raphink: so what to do?
<raphink> hunika: you said there were errors ... during the install?
<hunika> raphink: not during the install
<raphink> then when hunika ?
<hunika> raphink: after restarting my machine
<raphink> ok
<hunika> raphink: everything is working but I have just one problem
<raphink> hunika: do you know about vnc ?
<hunika> raphink: what is that?
<raphink> hunika: it allows you to invite people to see your desktop and control it
<hunika> raphink: no I have not heard about it
<raphink> if you trust me enough, you can invite me this way and I have a look at your comp, show you some things and set it right
<hunika> raphink: I trust you, you are so gentle with me
<hunika> raphink: I will let you
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well then
<hunika> raphink: what is my job than?
<raphink> wait a min
<hunika> raphink: I am waiting
<raphink> hunika: go to the K menu and try to find krfb
<raphink> should be in Internet I think
<raphink> can you find it ?
<hunika> yes
<hunika> I have found it
<raphink> ok good
<raphink> edit a new invite by email
<raphink> and send it to raphink@gmail.com
<McScruff> whats the command to make the compiler use a differenct gcc? (vmware)
<hunika> raphink: I have not created an account
<hunika> raphink: can i send from my emial address
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> then
<raphink> sure hunika 
<hunika> raphink: by copying the text
<raphink> just copy the info from the invite
<raphink> and send them to me
<hunika> ok
<raphink> just don't paste them here ;)
<hunika> yes i see
<hunika> :D
<raphink> hehe ;)
<hunika> raphink: I have sent to your email address
<raphink> you have to accept the connection
<raphink> hunika: oops connection pb
<hunika> raphink: try again
<raphink> hunika: edit a new invite please. This one doesn't seem to work anymore
<hunika> raphink: I think you type the wrong password
<hunika> ok
<hunika> raphink:sent
<hunika> ok
<freeflying_> raphink: need gmail?
<LeeJunFan> anyone else with 3.5 noticing that previews for text files in konq are putting text over icon preview? like it's not getting the icon size right? at least on amd64...
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: Yes apparently thats been reported by several people
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: thanks, as long as it's not just me, I just installed 64 bit version, working on getting it to what my i386 setup was :)
<kkathman> Not everything is synched up yet, so its still in "test" mode actually for kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> well, time to reboot my new 2.6.15-rc3 kernel:)
<kkathman> ouch bleeding edge
<raphink> hunika: you there?
<BigKahuna> How to change the keyboard layout?
<BigKahuna> and create new keyboard shortcuts?
<raphink> stuck again hunika, waiting for the connection to be back ;)
<McScruff> lo, i just installed vmware and the vmware any-any-update96 and got his error when i went to start a virtual machine http://www.geocities.com/respectdoggfather/snapshot1.png
<raphink> hunika: ?
<kkathman> morning raphink :)
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> well its morning here at least :)
<raphink> I'm helping hunika through vnc but it seems the connection is stuck :s
<raphink> I'll have learnt that : don't try vnc on romanian internet ;)
<Emess> maybe its the french end
<raphink> Emess: I doubt so, my connection is 20mbps in / 1mbps out
<raphink> ;)
<Emess> i want your connection :(
<raphink> hunika: I'm closing the connection, it's too slow
<Emess> my stupid isp cut my gigabit to dsl for 2 weeks :(
<raphink> Emess: come to France, you'll get it ;)
<raphink> gigabit ?
<hunika> raphink: ????
<raphink> hunika: I coudln't do anything anymore
<raphink> couldn't move the mouse or anything
<Emess> mmm first i wanna get my keyobard to type in kubuntu so that i can login and get all my clients off ym back because their sites are down
<hunika> raphink: what shall we do
<raphink> hunika: well it's almost done
<raphink> at least I know what was wrong
<raphink> ;)
<hunika> raphink: what can i do
<hunika> raphink: what was wrong?
<raphink> type 
<raphink> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<raphink> to download Riddell's key
<raphink> hunika: you had not added the KDE3.5 repository. Thus you could not have upgraded to it ;)
<raphink> hunika: then : sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<hunika> raphink: :D What to do now
<raphink> then
<raphink> sudo apt-get update
<MenZa`> Any cool FTP programs out there, preferably in the Breezy Repos :)?
<raphink> and finally
<raphink> sudo apt-get upgrade
<raphink> MenZa`: konqueror ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I'll bb
<MenZa`> konq has ftp? :o
<MenZa`> awesome
<raphink> sure
<raphink> it has ftp, fish, sftp, and more
<hunika> raphink: but it downloads again :(
<raphink> yes hunika :)
<hunika> raphink: :)
<hunika> raphink:
<hunika> how can I use here private messages?
<Emess>  /query {nick} or /msg {nick} id imagine
<hunika> raphink: what could you see when you used remote control?
<hunika> raphink: I used in windows too but it was a kind of hack tool :D I got a lot of viruses
<Kamping_Kaiser> hunika: remember to ask before /msg in people though
<kkathman> MenZa`: Not just Konqueror 
<CellarDoor> hi folks
<CellarDoor> I've upgraded to KDE 3.5 (yay)
<kkathman> MenZa`: basically any file-oriented program - its the kio-slave I believe or one of those components
<CellarDoor> but where's superkaramba and khotnewstuff ?
<kkathman> CellarDoor: alot of people are wondering where SK is
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> I keep hearing about khotnewstuff too but cant see anything anywhere
<kkathman> yah well 3.5 isnt quite there yet.. still being synched up
<raphink> ok I'm back
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> I'll be front
<raphink> hunika: is it done downloading?
<raphink> ok kkathman, deal 
<hunika> raphink: it is being donwloaded again 32%
<hunika> raphink: my net connection is not so fast
<raphink> ok good hunika :)
<kkathman> raphink: that way we have it coming or going
<chakie_work> has anyone experienced problems with kde 3.5 on breezy?
<raphink> I've seen that hunika ;)
<hunika> raphink: I have I think 64 kb/s
<kkathman> chakie_work: yes...its not quite synched up yet
<raphink> hunika: yes I would have thought so. It was very slow although I was using the modem quality
<hunika> raphink: but it is just 12 dollars and includes full net and telephone too
<chakie_work> kkathman: meaning i will lose some packages?
<raphink> ssh would have been faster, but then you wouldn't seen what I was doing
<Emess> has anyone solved that keyboard issues yet? or am i better off reinstalling mandrake?
<raphink> hunika: nice :)
<kkathman> chakie_work: that I dont know...some are having more success than others
<CellarDoor> what keyboard issues ?
<raphink> hunika: here I pay 30 and I get 20mbps/1mbps internet + phone + tv
<hunika> raphink: how can I write here private messages
<kkathman> Emess: I dont know of any keyboard issues
<raphink> illimited freephone to france through internet
<raphink> and 100 tv channels :)
<chakie_work> kkathman: ok, i saw at least aptitude didn't want to remove anything important
<hunika> raphink: good to you
<raphink> hunika: you have to register first
<hunika> raphink: where?
<Emess> kkathman: for soem reason as soon as i get to the login screen the keyboard freezes and i cant type username/password. but the mouse works fine :S
<raphink> hunika: type /msg nickserv register $password
<raphink> with the password you want for you nick on here
<kkathman> chakie_work: no, but remember that the repo you are downloading from is basically "testing" so while its a final release, all the stuff hasnt been synched up ... which is why its NOT in the base repositories yet
<Emess> raphink: o.O i pay AU$70 for 512/256 without phone/tv!
<chakie_work> kkathman: yeah, i understand that. maybe i can convince my wife to act as a guinea pig
<Emess> and thats cheap here!
<raphink> Emess: where?
<Emess> australia
<Emess> perth in fact
<raphink> Emess: it would be like that in France asweel without my ISP
<CellarDoor> k I've installed superkaramba
<kkathman> Emess: I can get 15Mbit down and 5Mb up for around $40.00 US
<raphink> Free (my ISP) got on a market some years ago and began to increase the internet speed at low cost
<kkathman> all fiber
<hunika> raphink: I have written you privi message! Do you got it?
<hunika> Have you got it?
<Emess> thing is usually im paying AU$400 for a gigabit linkup :D
<JimmyJo21> Hallo zusammen
<JimmyJo21> kann mir jemand helfen
<JimmyJo21> mchte gerne kde 3.5 installieren wei aber nicht wie
<kkathman> English only please :)
<JimmyJo21> ok
<kkathman> thanks
<JimmyJo21> how to install kde 3.5 ?
<JimmyJo21> iam  a nooby
<kkathman> JimmyJo21: http://www.kubuntu.org
<JimmyJo21> so please explain in easy steps
<JimmyJo21> i have read that but i dont understand
<JimmyJo21> add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to source.list
<kkathman> JimmyJo21: I would suggest that you wait a few days until it is added to the standard repositories
<JimmyJo21> and  than apt-get && upgrade ?
<kkathman> yes
<CellarDoor> it worked for me :D
<JimmyJo21> no more?
<raphink> kkathman: the opening of #ubuntu-motu-school yesterday makes me want to open a #ubuntu-school with lectures on how to install kde 3.5 for example, announcedon the forums and wiki
<kkathman> CellarDoor: good why dont you help JimmyJo21 then
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> hi JimmyJo21
<raphink> kkathman: what would you think?
<kkathman> raphink: yeah that sounds great :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. if ubuntu moved all it's channels off onto it's own servers freenode would run fast again :)
<raphink> a place where they would be teachings programmed for newbies, where they can attend
<JimmyJo21> ok i test it
<raphink> so intead of explaning it to only one, you explain to 20 ;)
<JimmyJo21> thanks for help
<JimmyJo21> see you
<kkathman> but when kde3.5 gets into the repos, its gonna be easy
<kkathman> raphink: yep
<CellarDoor> uh
<raphink> sure but I mean
<raphink> it would nost just be on that
<raphink> could be basic courses
* kkathman refers all KDE installs to CellarDoor now
<raphink> on synaptic/adept , the kde/gnome desktop, etc.
<CellarDoor> kkathman: not sure thats a good idea :P
<raphink> haha
<hunika> raphink: still 3.4.3
<raphink> hunika: ???
<kkathman> well you said you had no problems CellarDoor...and you seem to be the one of the few that didnt
<raphink> hunika: that weird
<kkathman> CellarDoor: so that makes you the prime candidate for helping
<raphink> kkathman: haha
<CellarDoor> kkathman: well the install seemed hassle free... but no superkaramba or 'kgethotnewstuff'
<JimmyJo21> hi
<JimmyJo21> how to check kde version?
<CellarDoor> kkathman: but I installed superkaramba after and its just fine
<hunika> raphink: ???????
<raphink> hunika: too bad your connection is slow... it would be much easier if we could use vnc 
<hunika> raphink: Soon I have to go
<raphink> hmm
<hunika> raphink: I trust you
<hunika> raphnink: I can leave my comp on
<raphink> yes I know hunika but it's about the internet speed rather
<raphink> ok fine
<hunika> raphink: I understand
<hunika> raphink: decide
<CellarDoor> JimmyJo21: click on the help menu in just about any KDE application and choose 'about KDE'
<raphink> the easiest then would be that you create a user for me with sudo rights
<raphink> and give me an ssh access
<raphink> and I can set it up
<hunika> raphink: how to do that?
<raphink> then when it's done you remove the account
<CellarDoor> I might be able to help if he stayed long enough
<raphink> you need to install ssh-server : sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hunika> raphink: I have 7 minutes than I have to go, I have german class
<raphink> and create a user account with kuser for example
<raphink> and mail me the password you choose
<raphink> hunika: I can't do better than that
<hunika> raphink: than guide me what to do
<raphink> I told you hunika 
<raphink> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<raphink> that will install the ssh server
<hunika> it is being installed
<raphink> ok
<hunika> it is installed
<hunika> now?
<raphink> then  kuser
<raphink> and create a new account
<raphink> with raphink as username
<raphink> and send me the password you choose by email
<raphink> eventually, last but not least 
<raphink> sudo visudo
<hunika> Ok i am sending now
<raphink> and add my user in the end
<raphink> like
<hunika> raphine: I have done it
<hunika> raphink: I have done it
<raphink> you have added me to sudo?
<hunika> raphink: Don't make big mess okay :)
<hunika> raphink: how to add to sudo?
<raphink> hunika: 
<raphink> type 
<raphink> sudo visudo
<raphink> then at the end of the file
<raphink> add the line
<raphink> raphink ALL=(ALL) ALL
<raphink> (first space being a tab, next ones being normal spaces)
<raphink> then save 
<hunika> raphink : usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<raphink> wait a min
<hunika> raphink: I got this
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers 
<hunika> raphink: yes?
<raphink> then add that line in the end 
<raphink> raphink ALL=(ALL) ALL
<raphink> then save and quit
<hunika> I cant make i
<hunika> where should i paste
<raphink> why?
<hunika> at the end?
<raphink> yes at the end  of the file
<raphink> after %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<raphink> or maybe it's easier if you add me to the admin group in kuser ;)
<BigKahuna> !moodin
<ubotu> BigKahuna: I haven't a clue
<raphink> BigKahuna: what do you want to know about moodin?
<hunika> raphink: the kuser it is easier. I don't know why i can add you just to the beginning
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well then use kuser
<hunika> raphink: kuser does not starts
<raphink> edit my account
<raphink> and in the groups tab, check the admin group
<BigKahuna> raphink, Just how to install. I think there is a .deb in the dapper universe? Any ideas?
<raphink> hunika: well you used it just a few minutes ago...
<hunika> raphink edit your account and?
<raphink> BigKahuna: the dapper universe package doesn't work right now I think
<raphink> are you on dapper?
<raphink> hunika: go to the groups tab and add me to admin
<BigKahuna> raphink, No. Breezy.
<raphink> then it must be in backports I think
<BigKahuna> raphink, Can you help me get it installed on Breezy?
<BigKahuna> raphink, Oh, backports
<kkathman> there arent any 'debs' in any of the repos :)  those are all packages :)
<hunika> raphink : done 1 minute i have
<kkathman> there are no Breezy backports
<raphink> thanks it works hunika 
<hunika> do the job
<hunika> raphink: thanks
<raphink> sure ;)
<raphink> I will
<hunika> raphink: don't make a mess :)))))))))))))))))))
<hunika> raphink: I am leaving now
<hunika> bye
<raphink> in a few minutes you'll have kde3.5
<raphink> ;)
<hunika> ok
<raphink> it's installing right now
<raphink> kkathman: thats bad of you ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> no good ;)
<MenZa`> God I wish I had Cedega
<MenZa`> Meaning I wish I could afford it
<MenZa`> It looks incredible
<The_Servant> Is there somebody who can tell me how to get back the original system control from KDE?
<raphink> I think it's installed by default The_Servant 
<raphink> just type alt+F2 and in the box type kcontrol
<raphink> and you'll get it
<andre> The_Servant: if you wanna change it permanently have a look here: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31865
<The_Servant> Thanks!
<The_Servant> It answers to my question.
<kkathman> The_Servant: If I understand your question... you can click Alt-F2 and type kcontrol  but maybe thats not what you are after
<kkathman> or set an icon with kcontrol in it
<kkathman> or even add it to your menu
<raphink> kkathman: just what I said ;)
<kkathman> ohh hehe..I just returned from another task and didnt scroll up
* kkathman shuts up and sits down
* Kamping_Kaiser drops a slab of coopers on kkathman
<kkathman> cheers!\
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. cheers mate :)
<kkathman> its what I get for multi-tasking
<kkathman> and going back and forth on a single montior between 5 boxes
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<The_Servant> kkathman: No, I just need to take some screen capture which are rigth whatever may be the distro. I am currently writing an article for a French magazine about KDE 3.5 (under kubuntu of course)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ssh+Gnome-terminal+tabs=win
<raphink> The_Servant: pour quel magazine?
<The_Servant> Linux Pratique
<raphink> ok
<The_Servant> Ca devrait faire la une normalement ... :)
<raphink> :D :D
<raphink> cool
<JimmyJo21> hi iam back
<Kamping_Kaiser> *hides*
<JimmyJo21> how to check kde version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> KDE --version work? ( i think it did?)
<JimmyJo21> type "KDE --version" thats all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think. but i don't use KDE, ask a pro :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: help hikm
<JimmyJo21> ok and how to edit source.list as root?
<JimmyJo21> su
<JimmyJo21> passwort
<JimmyJo21> mcedit /etc/source.list
<JimmyJo21> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> basicly, with sudo in su
<JimmyJo21> ok
<JimmyJo21> i need it to update kde 3.4 to kde 3.5 
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'need?' :)
<JimmyJo21> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Kamping_Kaiser> no help
<Kamping_Kaiser> ( i expect)
<The_Servant> <JimmyJo21>: Why do you 'need' to update?
<JimmyJo21> i want to update
<kkathman> you dont "need" to
<kkathman> wait a few days and you'll be able to do an apt-get and update :)
<JimmyJo21> i add : deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main   to the source list and than apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kkathman> that way you wont be "fixing" things
<JimmyJo21> that's all or? 
<The_Servant> If you really want to do it today. Do an 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' and be ready to fix a few things by hand (I am finishing on a 5.10. Nothing big or terrible but a few ...).
<kkathman> and be aware that several KDE apps wont work
<JimmyJo21> i wait a few days and install today kubuntu
<kkathman> and icons will be distorted
<Kamping_Kaiser> sweet. my tape drive works
<JimmyJo21> have somebody an idea how to install a arti grafik card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> time to test the cd drive
<JimmyJo21> ati
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<JimmyJo21> can i use the explain on the ubuntuusers wiki
<JimmyJo21> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe, but as it's in German i cant verify it
<JimmyJo21> ok
<JimmyJo21> i test it
<JimmyJo21> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> GRRRR WTF
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can *write * to a dat tape, but, not ....GLRLRRR
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol YAY
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can use dat tape on this box
<Kamping_Kaiser> how does one format/ clean a tape?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Allo,
<Alex[RM-UK] > how can I get KDE 3.5 via Adept?
<Wesselaar> yo
<raphink> see kkathman there's really a need for a lecture on this subject  ;)
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : you cant right now..wait a few days
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, It says on Kubuntu's site that it's out
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] :  on Riddell's testing server
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] :  go follow those directions then
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, Ahhh, right - so it's still beeing tested...?
<kkathman> and good luck
<kkathman> well its a final release, but hasnt been synched with the rest of the apps
<kkathman> so there are glitches
<raphink> kkathman: like, there could be a lecture, once a week or so, on how to use adept, add repos, etc.
<kkathman> it should arrive in the repos very soon, Im sure Riddell is working on it
<kkathman> raphink: yah  that would be good :)
<raphink> kkathman: would you contribute to the lectures?
<kkathman> I used to do that in a channel years ago...we would advertise in the TOPIC, and notices. And then off we'd go
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> raphink: sure if I thought I could
<raphink> nice
<raphink> there's a french channel where they do that sometimes
<raphink> there could a common place with shared with (k)(x)ubuntu
<raphink> with lectures planned for different times
<raphink> like on #ubuntu-meeting and #ubuntu-motu-school (since today)
<hussam> Off topic question. Is it legal to use the free vmware player linux edition just for running virtual machines I made with qemu? or is that illegal?
<hunika> raphink: I am back :D
<hunika> raphink: are you there??????
<hunika> raphink: ????
<hunika> raphink:??????
<raphink> and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<raphink> and you should log in again in kde3.5
<hunika> ok
<raphink> hunika: got my messages?
<raphink> the installation is just done
<raphink> you can restart KDE
<raphink> close your session
<raphink> and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<raphink> and you should log in again in kde3.5
<_global> hi
<raphink> hi _global 
<hunika> raphink: ?
<raphink> _global: yes, the cross on the top of the window is to close it
<hunika> raphink: I welcome you frome kde .
<hunika> 3.5
<raphink> wb hunika 
<hunika> raphink: thanks
<raphink> welcome back (not warner bros)
<hunika> raphink: question
<raphink> :)
<raphink> works fine hunika ?
<raphink> you're welcome
<hunika> raphink: Why I have two linux-es in the boot screen when I choose between linux and windows
<raphink> sure
<raphink> what are these two ?
<_global> hi
<_global> how r u
<hunika> raphink: two linux, two kubuntu
<raphink> you mean normal and recovery mode hunika ?
<_global> heyyy
<raphink> there's one that just says Linux 2.6.12.etc... 
<_global> do you speak arabic ?
<_global> turk
<raphink> and the other one says Linux 2.6.12. etc... (recovery mode)
<_global> kurdish
<raphink> right hunika ?
<_global> englid
<_global> s
<_global> ds
<_global> ssd
<raphink> la _global 
<_global> ban
<hunika> raphink: no two recovery and two normal
<_global> he y  raprink
<raphink> hunika: with different kernel versions?
<hunika> raphink: I don't know
<_global> hheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<_global> sep
<_global> ?q
<raphink> lemme see
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<raphink> _global: continue like this and you'll be kicked
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<kkathman> _global quite it
<_global> s
<_global> s
<kkathman> quit it
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<raphink> Riddell: you around?
<_global> s
<_global> s
<hunika> raphink: thanks for everything you are so gentle and kind. 
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> s
<_global> ?///
<_global> ban
<hunika> raphink: what are that two normal and recovery modes
<_global> muzzled
<_global> d\
<_global> :D
<_global> stupid
<hunika> _global: are you playing
<raphink> hunika: you've got 2.6.12-10-386 and 2.6.12-9-386 that's why
<_global> hun'k
<raphink> it's not the same kernel version
<hunika> raphink: probably
<_global> hunika fucking
<_global> :D
<raphink> hunika: no, surely
<hunika> _global: Fuck you
<_global> you mother fucking ra
<kkathman> hey cut it out guyz
<_global> ?D
<hunika> Someboday ban _global
<kkathman> dont lower yourself to him...just put him on ignor
<_global> :D
<hunika> raphink: there are in Linux unnecesarry files that I can delete
<_global> alll mother fucking
<raphink> crimsun Riddell amu 
<_global> ban
<hunika> _global: Stupid global
<_global> kick
<hussam> _global: please cool it
<conn> I'm having trouble with xv with my graphics card (ATI Mobility M4, using r128). I found this patch (but for XFree86) that could solve my problem, can someone confirm if it was included into X.org? http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-x@lists.debian.org/msg03945.html
<kkathman> just put him on ignore guyz
<_global> hepinizin anasini< 
<_global> sikimm
<_global> p'.
<_global> piclerrr
<_global> gotunuz yemedi demi
<_global> sikikler
<_global> mi
<raphink> crimsun Riddell amu 
<_global> hey raprink sana sokim
<_global> hunki
<_global> hunika seninde anani bayira j
<_global> karsisikim
<_global> ohhhhh
<_global> :D
<_global> v
<_global> bvc
<_global> bcvbv
<_global> bvb
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> v
<_global> vb
<_global> xvb
<_global> xcv
<_global> b
<_global> xcv
<_global> bcv
<_global> b
<_global> vcb
<_global> gfdg
<Alex[RM-UK] > what the fuck,
<_global> df
<_global> f
<_global> d
<_global> f
<hunika> raphink:?
<_global> df
<_global> gd
<_global> f
<_global> d
<Alex[RM-UK] > what the hell is _global doing
<_global> f
<_global> gfd
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : just put him on ignore
<_global> gdf
<_global> fd
<_global> f
<Alex[RM-UK] > how?
<_global> dfd
<_global> fg
<_global> sadfsd
<_global> fd
<_global> d
<_global> d
<kkathman> use the  /ignore
<_global> sfsdf
<_global> sd
<_global> f
<_global> d
<_global> d
<_global> sf
<_global> sd
<kkathman> a very little boy playing with his toy
<_global> s
<_global> d
<_global> f
<_global> s
<_global> df
<_global> s
<_global> dfsa
<_global> defrewrr
<_global> r
<_global> we
<_global> r
<_global> wr
<_global> we
<Alex[RM-UK] > gah, it doesn't work
<_global> re
<_global> we
<_global> :D
<_global> :D
<_global> :d
<_global> :P
<_global> d
<Alex[RM-UK] > I type /ignore _global quiet
<_global> d
<_global> d
<_global> d
<_global> alex you mother fuck :
<_global> ,l;'
<_global> mucks
<_global> alex guy ?
<_global> sh't
<_global> shit
<raphink> crimsun Riddell amu 
<_global> :D
<_global> :D
<Alex[RM-UK] > _global, you'r a little kid who has nothing else to do but sit there and go dsffdsf
<_global> :D
<_global> fuck u
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyway, how do I restart X ?
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] :  alt-backspace
<Alex[RM-UK] > chars, brb
<raphink> Alex[RM-UK] : ctrl+alt+backspace
<kkathman> oops sorry ctrl-alt-backspace
<kkathman> sorry
<kkathman> hehe
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> belive it or not, global was on konversation...
<hunika> raphink: so what is those two things? One is kde 3.4 and the other one 3.5?
<kkathman> shrug...ignore works great for me :)
<raphink> hunika: no it's two different kernels
<raphink> you don'thave kde 3.4 anymore
<hunika> raphink: how can i delete/remove one of them
<raphink> hunika: why ?
<raphink> do you need to remove them?
<raphink> you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the entries
<raphink> but be careful
<raphink> you might break your system
<raphink> and not be able to reboot
<hunika> raphink: I don't know, it is strange for me 4 linux things there
<hunika> raphink: than I will leave in this waty
<hunika> raphink: Again I have a small problem
<hunika> raphink: You are getting bored with me
<hunika> :d
<raphink> no but I have to leave very soon
<hunika> raphink: I see
<hunika> raphink: I have a small problem
<hunika> raphink: In the Storage media I can see just my floppy drive, but when I had kde 3.4 I could see all my partitions
<raphink> what is that?
<raphink> well that's kde 3.5
<raphink> that's how it is now
<raphink> by default
<ClayG> bz2 file what is the cli to unpack it?
<hunika> do you use kubuntu?
<raphink> yes
<kkathman> ClayG:  tar xvjf
<hunika> raphink: if you click on system menu then you can access storage media
<hunika> in kde 3.5 too
<ClayG> tar xvjr filename.bz2 ?
<kkathman> ClayG: yes
<ClayG> Thank you kkathman 
<kkathman> xvjf
<raphink> yes hunika I know and yes it's normal that you can only see your floppy
<hunika> raphink: there is a registry folder or something like that where I can clean my unused linux files. like temp files in windows
<hunika> raphink: in kde 3.4 I could see all of my drives and partitions
<raphink> I'm gtg
<raphink> later
<hunika> raphink: thanks bye
<hunika> raphink: Thanks for everything again
<Riddell> win 11
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> hmm, I see abuse
<kkathman> afraid so, Riddell ;(
<sambagirl> test
<kkathman> I guess it happens from time to time...I just used /ignore :::
<kkathman> hi sambagirl :)
<sambagirl> hi
<Tm_T> abuse :o
<Foodcoman> Morning/afternoon/Evening Riddell, kkathman, sambagirl.
<Riddell> if anyone has suggestions for people to give ops to that's all welcome
<sambagirl> morning] 
<sambagirl> brb
<Tm_T> Riddell: like me? ;)
<kkathman> if you ask for them, typically you arent what they are looking for  hehe :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: yep, if you want
<Riddell> any objections to Tm_T getting ops?
<kkathman> none from me at all
<Foodcoman> None from me either!   =)
<Foodcoman> Sorry...
<kkathman> Tm_T is very deserving :)
<Foodcoman> KDE 3.5 is sure looking good.
<Riddell> approved!
<kkathman> congrats Tm_T :)
<hussam> speaking of kde 3.5, anybody got kde 3.5 installed without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<Foodcoman> Running it on a Thinkpad R52.  Wireless is working well also.
<Foodcoman> hussam: I did the usual upgrade and dist-upgrade with no problems.
* kkathman fills out his OP application and puts Tm_T and nalioth as a reference :)
<kkathman> rofl
<Foodcoman> hussam: I had it flag 3 items for removal but everything was clean when done.
<hussam> Foodcoman: did you upgrade all packages? also, do you still have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Foodcoman> Just used the repo and Mr. Riddell's key.
<Foodcoman> let me look.
<Foodcoman> hussam: Yes. 0.55
<hussam> Foodcoman: wierd. mine prompts to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Foodcoman> I have another machine I can do it for also.  I  upgraded it yet.
<Foodcoman> Hold 10 mins or so I will try on it and let you know if that is what its supposed to do.
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> I was comparing soaps and other cleaning liquids
<kkathman> now Tm_T if yer gonna be an op ya gotta pay attention :) lol
<Tm_T> huh, sounds like life to me =:O
<Riddell> Foodcoman: I don't use a title
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> hussam some people are experiencing that I know
<_aj> i have a problem with kde 3.4
<_aj> when i start konqueror it freezes X
<kkathman> 3.4 or 3.5 ?
<_aj> 3.4
<kkathman> did you recently try to go to 3.5 ?
<_aj> but if i start the file manager its fine
<_aj> its really weird
<_aj> if i start it from kicker it freezes though
<kkathman> _aj what happens if you launch it from say an ALT-F2 ?
<_aj> alt-f2 does nothing
<kkathman> _aj:  alt-f2 doesnt do anything on your system?
<_aj> nope
<kkathman> could you try restarting X please and try that again?
<_aj> but if i run konq from a terminal its fine
<_aj> what should alt-f2 do?
<kkathman> alt-f2 should bring up a launch box
<sambagirl> restart your computer
<_aj> hmm
<kkathman> yah that was the next step
<_aj> hmm ok
<_aj> brb
<kkathman> maybe restarting X would have done it tho
<Foodcoman> Riddell: Just showin a little respect.... Money would be better right?    =D
<Riddell> Foodcoman: money is always good.  hugs are better
<Tm_T> ok, now I got nvidia drivers in dapper... but I'm too afraid to reboot =)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  ah come on...its only data
<_aj> yeah still doesn't work
<kkathman> _aj: can you do the alt-f2 now?
<kkathman> well ok
<kkathman> I think he tried to upg to 3.5 yesterday and was having problems...wonder if he tried to downgrade?
<kkathman> back a little later...
<_aj> yeah ok running it from run command freezes too
<_aj> basically my cursor still moves but i can't kill X i have to manually restart my notebook
<_aj> but if i start the file manager first its fine
<garux> hello all. .I was wondering if there was a list of wireless cards that kubuntu currently supports
<Tm_T> kkathman-away: come on, it's only ~5 reboots more if something goes wrong _again_
<Tm_T> btw it's highly unrecommended to use newest dapper kernels ;)
<Foodcoman> hussam: getting ready to test.
<Foodcoman> hussam: updating repos
<Foodcoman> hussam: kde-desktop not in my remove list for Breezy after adding KDE 3.5 repo and key.  I am upgrading to see what happens.
<Foodcoman> hussam: Gonna take a bit on this connection, sorry.
<hussam> Foodcoman: that's kubuntu-desktop and not kde-dekstop
<Foodcoman> Anyone know how to fix a half screen or 1/3 screen Open GL screensaver problem?  thinkpad r52
<hussam> Foodcoman: how stable is it?
<Foodcoman> hussam: Sorry thats what I meant.
<Foodcoman> hussam: Its not listed to be removed.  
<Foodcoman> I have not had a single hiccup.
<Foodcoman> This is only my second day now running it, but it honestly seems cleaner in some ways.
<Foodcoman> I used to get intermittent failure to load something after giving a password.  Now it take it every time.
<hussam> I added the repo again. and tried it adept. it still wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Foodcoman> What version is yours showing/
<keggy> #ubuntu-it
<keggy> hi.....
<hussam> of kubuntu-desktop?
<keggy> there's no one?!?
<Foodcoman> Yep
<keggy> I need help...
<keggy> i have to modify the permission to acces to a file...
<hussam> .55 
<_aj> yeah?
<Foodcoman> Konsole or GUI keggy?
<keggy> what command i have to write??
<keggy> konsole
<_aj> chmod is your friend
<Foodcoman> hussam: same as mine even after the upgrade.
<dmlinux> anyone here use VMware workstation?
<Foodcoman> chmod is the command
<_aj> chmod 775 file
<keggy> <Foodcoman> ok...
<keggy> I try
<Foodcoman> Good job _aj 
<Foodcoman> =)
<_aj> do you get an error keggy ?
<_aj> thanks Foodcoman 
<keggy> yes
<_aj> what is your error?
<dmlinux> Can anyone tell me how VMware Workstations performance under linux (running windows with VM) is?
<Foodcoman> hussam: I searched http://kubuntuforums.net kubuntu-desktop
<keggy> i have to type sudo chmod xupploclicant.conf 775
<_aj> well if you root owns it and you aren't you will have to do sudo chown user file 
<_aj> oh
<Foodcoman> hussam: Found a link that may or may not apply.  Sec and I will get it for you.
<_aj> why do you have to change the permissions of that file?
<_aj> can't you just modify it with sudo?
<keggy> i have modified xsupplicant.conf to have acces to a resticted LAN
<_aj> ok
<_aj> well why do you have to change permissions of that file?
<keggy> sudo chown xsupplicant ..... and after???
<_aj> well if you want to be the owner you have to do like sudo chown keggy xsupplicant
<stupendo44> question: how can I record sound that I am playing?
<_aj> tell me what ls -l xsupplicant.conf says
<artox> hi !
<artox> how can i open a tcp port for azureus?
<artox> because it says something like nat-error
<_aj> artox: do you have a router?
<Foodcoman> hussam: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=115.0
<keggy> ok welll
<stupendo44> artox: nat is related to a firewall or router. Are you using a router?
<keggy> and now i want ot acces to make a modify...
<Foodcoman> hussam: Note message from Freddan
<_aj> you want to access the xsupplicant.conf file?
<artox> errm... no
<_aj> just do like sudo nano xsupplicant.conf in konsole
<artox> but i'm router for my second win pc
<_aj> so the internet is directly connected to that computer?
<keggy> ok....
<stupendo44> artox: are you using iptables or anything like that?
<keggy> all done....
<keggy> thansk a lot....
<keggy> bye
<_aj> see ya
<artox> yes i use iptables
<artox> oooh!
<artox> =P
<JakubS> kernel 2.6.15 just uploaded to dapper sucks terribly - 70% CPU load doing nothing
<artox> i thought iptables only affects the connections between my sec. win pc and the internet with me as router
<JakubS> breaking ipw2200 and synaptics too
<stupendo44> artox: nope, it controls everything
<stupendo44> it's possible you're blocking the ports that azureus needs
<artox> i'll check that...
<stupendo44> question: I upgraded to kde 3.5, but now arts is crashing from time to time. Is there an easy fix?
<Foodcoman> stupendo44: I had that same problem prior to 3.5 when I would close out xine or kaffeine of one of the media players.
<JakubS> i think this is the reason of current c++ transition (c2 -> c2a)
<JakubS> damn, it is impossible to work as it is, going back to kernel 2.6.12
<Foodcoman> JakubS: hope this fix ipw2200
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to upgrade to kde3.5, and i did everything what is said on www.kubuntu.org , but it seems noet to work
<stupendo44> Foodcoman: so what'd you do?
<Foodcoman> JakubS: Hope they fix.....ipw2200
<stupendo44> azertyuuu: what's not working?
<azertyuuu> and where do i have to paste this :  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main 
<Foodcoman> stupendo44: I work for a food company!
<stupendo44> Foodcoman: so... we all have our jobs...
<stupendo44> azertyuuu: listen to ubotu 
<Foodcoman> azertyuuu: it adept under Adept menu manage repositories
<JakubS> Foodcoman: this is ubuntu/debian patches problem - i used self-compiled 2.6.15-rc1 briefly and there were no such problems
<azertyuuu> stupendo44: ok thanx
<JakubS> or maybe just different .config options
<Foodcoman> stupendo44: My is very tasty.  Also get to work with computers all day.
<_aj> my day job is photoshop
<Foodcoman> brb
<Tm_T> JakubS o/
<rraajj> Hi! Anyone knows how to (or a how-to) solve the arts crashing problem in 3.5?
<Tm_T> rraajj: kde 3.5 final?
<rraajj> Tm_T: Yep.
<Tm_T> hum, dunno about that
<sambagirl> where i can find the notepad for kubuntu for pasting things?
<rraajj> I thought they were going to fix it on the final release. Hmm, weird.
<_aj> is it just me or is arts always having issues?
<Tm_T> sambagirl: you mean kedit? or Kate?
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't use arts
<Niosop> Hello, I've set up a kubuntu install to authenticate against an OpenLDAP server, and mount home directories using autofs.  But kde takes about 5-10 minutes to come up when logging in as an OpenLDAP authenticated user.  And after it comes up, it gives a couple of errors about the trash, media and service protocols dying.  Anyone have a working setup or any ideas?
<stupendo44> is there an easy way to remove arts without screwing everything up?
<sambagirl> i not sure Tm_T
<sambagirl> who is kate?
<sambagirl> who is she?
<_aj> lol
<sambagirl> maybe i try
<sambagirl> i just discover g-edit
<_aj> kate is a program for editing text files
<sambagirl> why is called kate?
<sambagirl> she made it?
<Niosop> KDE Advanced Text Editor (kate)
<hussam> sambagirl: kate = KDE Advenced Text Editor
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<Tm_T> ;)
<sambagirl> well where i find her under uilities?
<Niosop> anyone have OpenLDAP authentication working under kubuntu?
<sambagirl> who is Open.DAP?
<sambagirl> what is it?
<sambagirl> what does it do?
<_jonas> I am new to Kubuntu and competely lost...is there a manual for it?
<sambagirl> yes called man
<sambagirl> type man
<sambagirl> i think?
<sambagirl> if i correct man is command for unix manual
<sambagirl> i just try, is true
<stupendo44> is there an easy way to remove arts without screwing everything up?
<sambagirl> type man <and thing here>
<sambagirl> arts?
<Tm_T> stupendo44: just disable it
<Chousuke> man pages can be cryptic
<stupendo44> how?
<sambagirl> if your with mission impossible you can remove arts easy :D
<Chousuke> not for newvies.
<sampan> jonas, the KDE help pages (Kmenu --> Help (looks like a lifering) can be useful -- for most things, asking here will usually net a reply of one sort or another
<Niosop> stupendo44, it's iffy.  Never tried under kubuntu.  you could uninstall arts, then set the sound system to alsa in the kde control panel.
<Tm_T> stupendo44: kcontrol -> sound -> sound system or something
<_jonas> <man>
<sambagirl> man works i just try it
<_jonas> like this?
<Tm_T> Niosop: nah, no need to uninstall
<sambagirl> no things on the ends
<Chousuke> _jonas: you should just see the wiki for any helpful starter tips
<sambagirl> just man
<sambagirl> man this 
<sambagirl> man that
<sambagirl> man login
<Chousuke> man pages aren't what he wants :/
<Foodcoman> Anyone use a Thinkpad?
<sambagirl> but he say manual
<sambagirl> man is shorty 
<sambagirl> no?
<Chousuke> I think he meant a starter guide
<sambagirl> he wants whole book
<_jonas> Chousuke, sampan: Thanks! I will try it out
<sambagirl> good luck
<Chousuke> _jonas: the best way to learn is to try things out
<_jonas> thanks sambagirl!
<sambagirl> your very welcome _jonas
<Chousuke> _jonas: you can't break stuff very easily, as long as you don't do things as root 
<sambagirl> maybe someone take time to make big book on ubuntu
<sambagirl> do dissertation
<sambagirl> become PHD of ubuntu
<sampan> jonas, the unofficial faq ( http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html ) has some good information, though i can't vouche for it all
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> imagine this
<sambagirl> PHD's in Kubuntu
<Foodcoman> The Doctor is in!
<stupendo44> ok, I see now. I thought before that removing arts would remove a bunch of other things, but all it does is remove a few meta packages. So it's not a big deal
<bkw> I've tried default ubuntu with gnome as wm, but I didn't really like it. the gnome project doesn't have well documented webpage for endusers. This is a reason why I would like to tryout Kubuntu
<bkw> Are there any diffrence between those wm's in how quick they are, I mean is gnome any quicker than kde?
<hussam> bkw: I think gnome uses less memory ( the last time I tried it was gnome 2.6), but from my experince KDE is a bit faster in performace.
<holycow> to add kde as an available de via gdm ... am i installing kubuntu metapackage or some other kde-dekstop-environment-thing ?
<sampan> bkw, some people say that gnome is quicker for them -- for me it was just the opposite though -- kde seems faster (at least once i turned off all the animation effects in the gui).  if you want much faster, try xfce4 or fluxbox
<hussam> kde seems really fast here
<sampan> holycow, easiest is to apt-get kubuntu-desktop -- that will pull all the kde stuff for kubuntu
<bkw> sampan, yea, I've been using xfce for ages. but I was just looking at the kunbuntu project which looks nice.
<bkw> Are there any live cds available for kubuntu just as default ubuntu?
<sampan> bkw, :)  it is nice imo ... and yeah, there's a live cd
<holycow> sampan, does that replace any usplash stuff and gdm themes?
<sampan> holycow, i'm not sure about usplash -- but when it installs it will ask you if you want to change to kdm or not
<holycow> ah okay. thanks
<bkw> sampan, how is the media part for such things as playing diffrent typs of movie formats. mpeg ,dvd, divx etc... I guess videolan would work if there's no default installed.
<sampan> bkw, kubuntu is much like ubuntu that way -- the proprietary formats aren't installed by default, but you can get them going pretty easy from the repos
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<bkw> Is the Flight-1 Dapper installation recommended or is it very unstable?
<Alex[RM-UK] > !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<JakubS> back to kernel 2.6.12 -synaptics still broken
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi, can someone help me with my error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5266
<_aj> yeah i use synaptics too
<sampan> i think i heard nalioth saying dapper is stable -- as long as you only want to use term programs :X
<Alex[RM-UK] > im trying to compile Metatheme
<sampan> i.e., stick with breezy for now ;O
<bkw> sampan, right
<_aj> at least until beta 1
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : pleas paste the full error message
<Alex[RM-UK] > bhna, that is
<skypa> is there a way to pipe a soundfile to gstreamer and thus through my stereos with commandline?
<skypa> :)
<bkw> sampan, what really _pissed_ me was that gnome's lack of documentation/faq.  I mean see yourself at gnome.org
<bkw> it looks like a commericial site.
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : have you installed the compiler and the dev packeges?
<Alex[RM-UK] > bhna, what for?
<holycow> http://linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2005-11-04-018-26-OP-SS-NV-0089  <-- interesting post
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : compiling the Methatheme
<Alex[RM-UK] > bhna, what do you mean? which compiler and dev packages?
<holycow> i'm not trying to start a flamefest, but i do have a question.  one of the things i hated about kde architecturally is that it is essentially compiled as one big app ... or rather like 4 large components
<holycow> is kde4 looking at componetizing the de down to the app level?
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : gcc g++ and qt-dev and so on ...
<Alex[RM-UK] > I think so, im a newb so im not 100% sure
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : the dev packages are not standard
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah, then proberly not - what are the full package name?
<holycow> perhaps that is a question better posed to a kde channel :)
<holycow> sorry
<holycow> hehe
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : is it a gtk or qt programm?
<Alex[RM-UK] > not a clue
<Alex[RM-UK] > bhna, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13010
<Alex[RM-UK] > bhna, its ok I found a solution on tinternet
<bhna> Alex[RM-UK] : read this first http://www.metatheme.org/installation.php
<_moss> how do i allow windows to access a folder
<_moss> on my linux
<_moss> via SAMBA?
<mhc> erhm, my comp has been acting strange lately.. sometimes when i start up it says something about "Kernel panic" or something like that... anyone have any idea what that could be (I'll try to figures out exactly what it writes when i get that kernel-panic-thingie next time it comes....)
<dipnlik> hi all. what is the name of the kde program that shows in the first time you enter KDE, and asks about theme and shortcuts and visual detail levels?
<bhna> dipnlik: kpersonalizer
<rathma> hey all!
<mtupper> I am fairly unsatisfied with the kwifimanager...   can anybody recommend a superior alternative?
<dipnlik> bhna: thanks a lot :)
<bhna> dipnlik: my pleasure
<skypa> any idead why the Setup button for the openpgp module in kmail is greyd out?
<skypa> *ideas
<bhna> skypa: have you gpg installed?
<skypa> yeah, I'm using it all the time to sign and encrypt messages
<skypa> but I'd like to tell KMail to use gpg-agent
<slow-motion> hallo
<skypa> but I can't configure the openpgp plugin in kmail because.. well, it's active but the setup button is greyed out :)
<artox> hey all, i flushed iptables but still cant download with azureus!
<holycow> *blink*
<holycow> oh man, this is going to take some time to reconfigure
<holycow> heh
<holycow> how do i add a second panel on the bottom?
<dipnlik> holycow: right click on a panel, add to panel, panel, panel
<dipnlik> holycow: then right click the new panel and configure it
<holycow> doh! i was looking in config panel okay
<bhna> skypa: GpgMe Dirmngr?
<artox> what could block some connections to my computer?
<Foodcoman> artox: Your access point or router
<Foodcoman> artox: Unless you your machine is in DMZ or you have it forwarding right ports.
<dipnlik> about transparency: 1) is it possible to enable transparency in only one panel? 2) it it possible to make the taskbar transparent?
<artox> Foodcoman: i have a dsl-modem connected to this pc, and what is DMZ?
<artox> Foodcoman: i am relatively new to linux =p
<Foodcoman> artox: Many of the ISP devices have basic firewall or NAT to provide some level of protection.
<bhna> dipnlik: 2) yes
<Foodcoman> artox: They have to be opened up.
<Foodcoman> dipnlik: 1) yes
<Foodcoman> dipnlik: konsole set default schema to transpartent.
<bl3ssing> god bless all of you.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> how're you people?
<bhna> bl3ssing: nice
<Foodcoman> artox: look at the model of your model of your modem and google it.
<bl3ssing> great bhna
<bl3ssing> :-)
<artox> Foodcoman: the problem is: i've already downloaded with these settings with win98
<_philippe> salut a tous !!!!!
<Foodcoman> artox: works in 98?
<_philippe> oups !! hi to all
<dipnlik> bhna: how? looks like transparency options are for all panels, at least here
<_linus> ^^ Hi philippe
<Foodcoman> artox: I had some challenges with azurues, yet bittorent from the packagemanager worked.
<_philippe> weepy !!! i'm so happy !!
<dipnlik> bhna: and that didn't make the taskbar transparent :(
<Foodcoman> artox: Try another torrent util to double check.
<dipnlik> Foodcoman: I know about konsole, what I want is a separate transparent panel with big icons for programs, and only this should be transparent
<bhna> dipnlik: sorry have a german desktop
<dipnlik> bhna: no problem, if you can give me your instructions I can try to adapt things here
<Foodcoman> dipnlik: Ah, sorry misunderstood.
<dipnlik> bhna: and my boss is from Austria, I can wait for him to come back :)
<dipnlik> Foodcoman: no problem :)
<bhna> right klick on the taskbar -> Fenterleiste einrichten -> Erscheinungsbild -> Transparenz einrichten
<szu> hi guys
<szu> can anyone help me out with konqueror configuration?
<artox> Foodcoman: how to start bittorrent?
<bhna> szu: ??
<szu> can it be set to open 'home directory' in new window not in new tab?
<holycow> i take it kde doesn't like ubuntus 'sudo everything' config
<szu> let's say I'm looking at google.com and click on 'home directory' 
<szu> right now it opens in new tab, I want it to open in new window
<szu> how to do it?
<bhna> szu: change the tabbing behavior
<holycow> does kde automount media?
<szu> bhna: where can I find it? [I've been using KDE for 3 hrs...] 
<JakubS> at last fixed synaptics -loading evdev module does the trick :-)
<artox> YES! it wo-ho-horks!
<bhna> szu: i have a german desktop. so i have a prob
<dipnlik> bhna: if I understand you, it is right click on the taskbar, then 3rd option (wrench icon), then 4th tab, then 3rd box, right?
<bhna> dipnlik: yes, very goog
<dipnlik> bhna: that doesn't work :(
<sampan> dipnlik  i couldn't set two panels to different transparency either -- just tried using the GUI and if i change one to trans the other one goes too -- and vice versa  :/ 
<szu> ok, I've just found it
<dipnlik> bhna: I mean, it makes everything transparent, except the taskbar
<szu> it was well hidden ;] 
<dipnlik> sampan: I found the same here... but thank you for trying :)
<dipnlik> guess I'll need another software for that, like Karamba or something
<bhna> dipnlik: sorry not the 4th tab the 5tab!!
<bhna> dipnlik: from classic to transparency
<JakubS> anyone uses initng with kubuntu?
<dipnlik> bhna: no 5th tab here o.O'
<neoncode> Hey is it possible to get linux to boot faster?
<bhna> dipnlik: sorry have kde 3.5 here :-(
<dipnlik> bhna: oic
<JakubS> neoncode: yup, tricks like initng and readahead
<dipnlik> bhna: well, good to know this was implemented in 3.5 :D
<neoncode> JakubS: What are they?
<JakubS> initng: replacement for old sysvinit, it is much faster (i tested it on gentoo) because it runs init scripts in parallel
<neoncode> sysvinit?
<JakubS> readahead: make system read some files (like kdm, kdelibs, etc.) early during boot so it is much faster to use them later
<JakubS> and system does not use too much disk during stuff like network initialization
<JakubS> neoncode: sysvinit - that program running your init scripts 
<JakubS> it is 20 years old or maybe even older and no disto maker is brave enough to replace it :-)
<neoncode> JakubS: How do I install these tools? oh wait, adept tells me that I already have readahead
<artox> hey all !
<JakubS> good  question, i'm trying to compile and install initng right now so i don't have an answer yet
<Slyder0244> anyone have time to help a new kubuntu user
<artox> i've installed bittorrent and bittorrent-gui via adept, but it seems i'm to stupid to execute it?!?! help me please
<dipnlik> Slyder0244: ask your question(s)
<JakubS> for readahead: cool, but list of files to preread looks not right - atk or pango stuff makes more sense in ubuntu
<JakubS> for kubuntu that should be rather kdm, kdelibs, libqt
<Slyder0244> just needed to know how to change the permissions on my hard drives i've searched for forums and everything i've tried doesn't seem to unlock it so i can either read or read/write
<neoncode> artox: try Alt+F2 and bittorrent
<JakubS> neoncode: so i don't think you benefit too much from readahead running kubuntu
<artox> that was the first thing i tried, doesnt work
<neoncode> JakubS: atk? ango?
<neoncode> *pango
<JakubS> gnomie libs
<JakubS> not used in kubuntu
<holycow> wow
<JakubS> so preloading them is simply nonsense
<holycow> kde architecture is great, but it trully suffers from not having something like the hig
<neoncode> JakubS: So what do you suggest I can do?
<bhna> holycow: there is a HIG www.kde.org
<JakubS> oh there are some ui guidelines but they are not being treated as gospel :-)
<holycow> bhna, i think if i say anything more i will end up looking like a troll :)
<JakubS> neoncode: i think suggesting suse (working readahead) or gentoo (easy to install initng) would not be welcomed in this channel :-)
<JakubS> holycow: you can always change nick to holytroll :-)
<bhna> holycow: like a gnome troll ;-)
<neoncode> JakubS: I like kubuntu anyway...
<JakubS> neoncode: well, you can download and compile initng and then try to make it work somehow :-)
<Stele> isn't a gnome troll like some kind of crazy half-breed?
<JakubS> or redo readahead file list by hand (or with some tool if there exists one)
<holycow> lol indeed dudes :) 
<mtupper> can someone tell me how one gets xbindkeys to load at startup?
<dmlinux> Anyone here play CS:S?
<holycow> i see buttons ..... everywhere
<holycow> why are there buttons everwhere
<JakubS> mtupper: put it to .kde/Autostart
<holycow> on konqueror therer are buttons on every single frame of the app
<holycow> lol :)
<Stele> frankly - I chose kubuntu because of KDE, because KDE is built with Qt
<Stele> I love Qt, and use it on Windows + Mac too
<holycow> i'm back testing out out after reading a very astute critique of gnome
<szu> guys, is there something like 'Open Terminal Here' in konqueror? Like it is in nautilus?
<JakubS> szu: F4
<holycow> however, i'm deploying linux to workstations and now i remember why i ended up using gnome ... you can't have regular users use gnome
<JakubS> ok, time to test initng, brb
<holycow> there is just too much power at their fingertips
<szu> JakubS: thanks, but what about desktop? F4 doesn't work on desktop
<Stele> im just tired of things being based on the "gn" prefix
<Stele> :)
<holycow> heh
<Stele> OS nerds really need to come up with better names
<Stele> GIMP, indeed
<holycow> gimp has to be rebranded
<socketbind> howdy
<Flixor-> guys i have a strange problem 
<mtupper> Jakubs, I figured it was something along this line, but could you be more explicit?  what do I put in this directory?  all I have there now is a .directory file that lists a translation for 'Autostart' in about every language you could possibly think of.  Also, note: I actually installed ubuntu/gnome first and then installed kde desktop-metapackage afterwards, in case that might have a difference.
<neoncode> GIMP is a strange name, where did they come up with it anyway?
<Stele> they might have a cream for that Flixor
<socketbind> geez this automount and what-should-I-do-with-this dialog driving me NUTS :D
<holycow> but see lets take konqueror for example
<Flixor-> i have a useraccount where i cant type on the keyboard 
<Stele> "General Image Manipulation Program" - very nerdy
<holycow> that is simultaneously the single best and single worst app i've ever seen
<holycow> i love konq
<holycow> i love the power, ctrl/l split windows arbitrarily
<socketbind> somebody tell me how to disable this thing :D
<szu> mtupper: go to ~/.kde/Autostart, and run following command 'ln -s /usr/bin/xbindkeys'
<Flixor-> other accounts are working just fine but this one accont doesnt work anymore when i type something in a app 
<holycow> with kparts you can do anything
<holycow> BUT
<holycow> when you add it all up, what is konqueror? is it a browser?
<holycow> file manager?
<holycow> ftp client?
<rathma> hey all
<holycow> just what the hell is it
<szu> holycow: might be some new emacs extension... ;] 
<bhna> holycow: in german eierlegendewollmichsau
<holycow> its got like icons and menues everywhere, how the hell is a non techie suppose to figure it out?
<neoncode> holycow: A nerd's wet dream
<kkathman> holycow: actually many of the things in konq are available in other KDE apps
<mtupper> szu, thanks
<holycow> kkathman, i know, thats really the awesome thing about kde, kparts.  gnome could really do well to emulate that
<neoncode> holycow: What is kparts?
<kkathman> holycow: for instance, if you load up krusader it is also a web browser and ftp machine too :)
<Stele> AND i dessert topping!
<Stele> i=a
<kkathman> As a file manager, Konq is very very good.
<holycow> neoncode, everything in kde is an object, you can take an ftp browsing component and stick it into a text editor for example
<Tm_T> anyone in dapper?
<darkheart> I concur! (about konq)
<holycow> so you can instantly get a text editor to save files over ftp without user having a clue
<holycow> i would say, and i mean this as a compliment, that kde devs have such a great framework that they are abusing it
<neoncode> holycow: So basicly as un-windows like as you can possibly get?
<szu> guys, sorry for noob question, but how does one set global keybinding in KDE to let say launch Konsole?
<holycow> neoncode, well, thats a broad brush.  they do a lot of things well but most of that stems from centralized control of the os and the support a monopoly garners as a pseudo standard
<crimsun> raphink: yes?
<holycow> another usability example: the kde applications menu.  i have a 3200x1200 dual monitor setup.  the panel is set to tiny.  the kde apps menu is a eeety bitty little square, it's hard to click on
<neoncode> is "eeety" actualy a word anyway?
<holycow> another weird thing: i set up panel to not allow app overlap.  thats great.  but its dual moni, and my panel occupies the top of only the right hand moni.  when i drag apps onto the moni without panel all the apps obey that rule even there.
<socketbind> howdy, how do I disable the entire automount thingy?
<socketbind> I killed ivman but this thing shows up should I stop HAL too?
<neoncode> HAL?
<holycow> does kubuntu automount usb stuff btw?
<socketbind> I dunno suse had some scripts integrated into HAL that automounted stuff
<socketbind> I would not want any kind of automount on my system
<socketbind> It drives me nuts, when I pop in a blank cd konqueror shows up and the what-should-I-do-with-this dialog thingy
<socketbind> and when I select do nothing it ejects right before k3b wants to write the cd
<holycow> yes but put in a usb stick, how do you mount that?
<socketbind> I would create a device link on the desktop or mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk :D
<holycow> lol you know what i mean
<socketbind> ok ok I upgraded to KDE3.5 and I expected to some things to be broken
<socketbind> but this drives me NUTS
<holycow> okay end of experiment :)  in terms of my personal opinion, i think the two projects should merge.  they both have some trully excellent ideas and implementations
<holycow> thx for the help guys :)
<Flixor-> i got a strange message 
<Flixor-> alueError: User ID 0 appears more than once.
<szu> I have a problem with auto mount too
<szu> I have iPod with ipodlinux installed
<szu> it has 3 partitions, and 3rd one should _not_ be ever mounted
<szu> hal correctly marks it as 'not mountable'
<szu> but kde mounts it anyway
<szu> any idea?
<JakubS> initng works quite nicely :-)
<JakubS> and it makes startup faster
<szu> should be default in dapper
<crimsun> initng? Not a chance.
<szu> why not/
<szu> ?
<crimsun> because Scott's doing neat (but highly grrr) things with udev
<szu> all I hear is ubuntu boot-up improvements
<szu> and it still is slowest booting distro I had
<crimsun> you're probably not using Dapper at the moment, then
<szu> and the splash is just awful ;-)
<socketbind> will ever stuff like paralell booting be in ubuntu ?:)
<socketbind> like init-ng?
<socketbind> or whatever?
<JakubS> crimsun: what is the problem with udev and initng?
<socketbind> hmm initng works?
<socketbind> whoa how can I try it? :DD
<crimsun> JakubS: initng is the wrong way to go about it, I agree with Scott there
<JakubS> ./configure --prefix=/ && make install && init=/sbin/initng in grub and it just worked
<crimsun> socketbind: it already does with the udev New World Order
<JakubS> crimsun: so what do you recommend instead of initng
<JakubS> ?
<socketbind> o_O? and it's somehow compatible with the old sysvinit way?
<socketbind> oh maaan this drives me insane
<socketbind> every time I want to insert a blank cd
<socketbind> it gets ejected right before k3b wants to write it
<crimsun> JakubS: I personally think Scott's onto something, and everyone wowed by initng is just barking up the wrong tree to an extent
<socketbind> geez I totally don't get it nearly makes me cry lol
<socketbind> how did I deserved this
<JakubS> oh, we have case of 'Scott's onto something' vs 'there is initng, it works, and works quite nicely'
<JakubS> guess what looks better :-)
<crimsun> initng has a very nice ideal, but ultimately it doesn't resolve the /dev issue, which is what Scott's dealing with
<szu> yet another 'suse has it working for 2 years now', but we will show them!
<JakubS> szu: you can show them by making readahead actually do something useful :-)
<JakubS> or just port it from suse and be done with it
<socketbind> geez I'll go nuts and slaughter everbody :D
<szu> and then my 8 yrs-old sisters asks me to turn off usplash because she liked those 'scrolling words' better
<socketbind> I disabled it too
<szu> anyway... there's something wrong with automount in 3.5
<szu> it ignores hal settings
<socketbind> and it drives me nuts too :D
<szu> I have drive marked as 'do not mount me' and it mouts it anyway
<socketbind> I just selected some wacky action and all blank cds will eject and unmount
<socketbind> by default
<szu> is it configurable somewhere?
<socketbind> I dunno but I killed nearly everthing
<socketbind> HAL, ivman
<socketbind> anything what would cause this madness
<socketbind> this is the strangest stuff I had for years now I totally don't get it why it behaves like this
<socketbind> well whatever no pain no gain, I upgraded to 3.5 and I expected to break some stuff but this hard?
<szu> well I don't have problems with blank cd's
<socketbind> automount totally went nuts for me
<szu> it doesn't recognize them, they are completely ignored ;] 
<socketbind> well whatever, but if it will unmount and eject this cd once more
<socketbind> I'll bash this machine
<socketbind> :D
<socketbind> I'll be damned! :D
<socketbind> geez I cannot take it I must destroy something :D
<szu> maybe we will switch
<szu> take mine
<szu> and I'll take yours
<socketbind> o.k. :D
<szu> my KDE says I don't have any cdroms
<szu> where as far as I know I have at least 2
<socketbind> mine automounts even that what can't be mounted
<socketbind> i killed hald-addon-storage and ivman too now I totally dunno what causes this
<socketbind> upgrading to 3.5 was a bad idea
<socketbind> but my curiosity overwhelmed me lol
<szu> ;] 
<szu> brb, maybe reboot will cure this damn thing
<socketbind> it's not that bad but this automount issue
<Set> Simple question. How do I upgrade to KDE 3.5?
<socketbind> If you want to keep your hair in place better don't do it :D
<Set> I added deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main into my sources list
<Tm_T> socketbind: unonstall ivman, install am-utils
<socketbind> Tm_T: I killed ivman, it seems that it isn't the culprit
<socketbind> Set: I did a dist-upgrade and everything was fine
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> but uninstall it, it's pain in the ass anyway
<Tm_T> and install am-utils
<socketbind> o.k. if you say so
<socketbind> die ivman dieee boom
<Set> nm. I figured it out
<Tm_T> Set: np ;)
<Set> socketbind: I did so aswell. Didn't see the "apply" button in Adept :$
<rathma> hi all
<socketbind> szia rathma 
<socketbind> :)
<rathma> szia socketbind 
<socketbind> we should talk in english that was just politeness ;)
<socketbind> or patriotism whatever :D
<rathma> socketbind, speak eljek english onli?
<socketbind> yes rathma :D
<socketbind> though I'm hungarian too
<Chousuke> I know a couple hungarian words. :o
<rathma> socketbind, ok:) kde 3.5 cool :) im use ubuntu original + KDE:)
<socketbind> rathma: I installed kde3.5 and automouting went nuts for me :D
<Chousuke> I learned them mostly when a friend of mine who studies hungarian gave examples of a few words that resemble finnish ones :)
<rathma> sorry my english light:)
<rathma> socketbind, :)
<rathma> ubu good distro
<Chousuke> Yes ;P
<Chousuke> I wish I still had unpartitioned space on my powerbook
<demon71> anyone help me out with some Audio issues
<szu> you creazy hungarians how do manage not to break your tougue? ;-)
<socketbind> haha I would say the opposite lol :D
<szu> last year I was working with some romanian girls
<szu> one of them was odd and didn't talk to anyone
<szu> it turn out that she was Transilvanian (?) 
<socketbind> let me guess, she was hungarian? :D
<Chousuke> If hungarian pronunciation is anything like Finnish it shouldn't be that bad. 
<socketbind> oh transylvanian
<socketbind> that's nice too
<rathma> Yes Im crazy Hungaryan:)
<socketbind> there's some funny quote about hungarians
<socketbind> "Aliens are among us, they're called hungarians"? :D
<szu> she was really nice, spoke fluently: english, romanian, hungarian and latin
<socketbind> someone famous said this
<socketbind> it's kinda funny
<szu> ;] 
<socketbind> well I gave up with this automount issue
<szu> they say that once you master hungarian lang. there's nothing challenging left to do ;-)
<socketbind> I'll fix it later
<socketbind> well imho hungarian is one of the most complex languages :D
<socketbind> but finnish is rather funny I agree
<socketbind> it's as funny as hungarian
<szu> not sure if it's complex but definately hard to pronounce
<robotgeek> hmm, guys..#kubuntu-offtopic welcomes you with this offtopic conversation :)
<socketbind> okeydokey I'll stop :D
<Tm_T> no it dont
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, wondering one thing...
<szu> aren't we active #kubuntu users deciding what's 'on topic'? ;-)
<Tm_T> no, that's me ] ;=
<Chousuke> No-one's talking about on-topic matters anyway
<socketbind> I'm passive kubuntu user now :D
<Chousuke> I wish they'd send me mu Breezy CDs already
<Chousuke> my*
<szu> I got them last week
<Chousuke> I ordered some CDs just before Breezy was out
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> now I know how that thing works
<socketbind> the funny things is
<socketbind> every time I lay my hands on a new distro
<socketbind> it just matter of weeks
<socketbind> till I nuke it
<socketbind> I tend to install too much bleeding edge stuff
<levander> Anybody know why when I click "Burn" k3b is only giving me the option to "Only Create Image"?  I don't just want to create an image, I also want it burned to DVD.
<socketbind> and everything gets nuked
<levander> apparently i had to click on "k3b defaults", then the dialog changed dramatically.  wierd.
<szu> levander: do you have access to your writer?
<levander> szu: i'm pretty sure i do
<levander> szu: not sure though
<szu> then check it ;-)
<levander> szu: how?
<szu> in the console type: ls -l /dev/hd*
<szu> hda* is probably your disk
<szu> and then hdc or hdd will be your writer
<szu> paste it here
<szu> and then type: groups and paste it here also
<levander> szu: yeah, i'm in the cdrom group which has rw permissions on /dev/hdc
<szu> have you run k3bsetup?
<socketbind> geez
<socketbind> my friend nuked his machine once more
<levander> szu: clicking "k3b defaults" in k3b changed that dialog so that I was presented with the option to burn a disc and not just create an iso
<socketbind> why just everything gets broken around me? :D
<levander> szu: but i just tried burning the disc and got ":-( write failed: Input/output error"
<szu> perhaps you happen to be Bastard Operator From Hell? ;>
<Chousuke> My stepsister has a similar effect on machines.
<socketbind> szu: that must be my alter ego :D
<levander> socketbind: if he keeps nuking his machine, should he be running linux?
<socketbind> he nukes linux too lol
<socketbind> he nukes anything what he lays his hands on
<Chousuke> everytime she has used any of my machines they either lock up or apps start crashing or otherwise acting weird.
<szu> give him steel ball and he'll break it too
<szu> ;] 
<Chousuke> even OS X locked up when she used it.
<socketbind> my girlfriend crashed my BSD too
<bhna> levander have enable the correct driver in k3b
<Chousuke> It's seriously WTF-inducing
<szu> levander: is it first time you use k3b?
<Chousuke> OS X has only once locked up for me
<socketbind> I dunno if women have some "bad vibes" that screw up machines
<socketbind> but I'll scientifically prove it
<Chousuke> I don't know why it did that, but it hasn't done its since... until my sister used the machine
<Chousuke> :P
<szu> it's been matematically (through induction) been proved that women is the root of all evil
<Chousuke> now it's been running stable for a few months, and currently 18 days without a reboot
<socketbind> well I'll be damned if my sister will not nuke her fresh-all-shiny kubuntu install on her machine
<levander> Chousuke: yeah, basically first time, i've played with it once or twice before
<szu> levander: run k3bsetup first to make sure everything is set up as it should be
<bhna> levander: what is you cdrdao driver auto or other?
<socketbind> not women are the root of all evil
<socketbind> it these freaking pesky computers
<Chousuke> All the feeks who code the OSes infect them with anti-woman vibes.
<Chousuke> and then the precence of a woman makes them act weird.
<Chousuke> presence*
<socketbind> and they code wierd to code too
<socketbind> -to
<socketbind> my kernel is screeching
<socketbind> printk: 2510 messages supressed?
<szu> oh my... I found a nice bug
<socketbind> o_O
<szu> I was trying to turnoff tooltips on the taskbar
<szu> the big  ones over K menu and so on...
<szu> 'Show tooltips' doesn't work
<socketbind> then file a bug report :D
<szu> instead 'Enlarge icons under cursor' does ;] 
<socketbind> geez every time I head "enlarge" I associate with those stupid spams
<socketbind> hear*
<sorush20> guys I'm just backing up my home folder .. if I were to format and reinstall kubuntu all I would have to is to copy all my baked up home folder to the new kubuntu system right?
<szu> yes, at least in theory
<socketbind> you should place your home on another partition
<socketbind> \w/ >_< \w/
<socketbind> lol
<sorush20> guys what backup tool are all using ?
<szu> tar
<socketbind> tar rocks
<socketbind> or kdar perhaps
<gibarian> hey everyone....anyone know about known problems with Skype in Kubuntu?
<socketbind> gibarian: it has just damn slow startup for me
<szu> cu guys
<socketbind> bye szu
<gibarian> socketbind: It keeps telling me that there's a problem with the sound device....
<socketbind> that's fun, try to disable the sound server
<socketbind> btw. your nick comes from solaris?
<_jonas> Plz help me! How do I install programs like firefox, skype etc. in Kubuntu. I am downloading the file, extracting it using Ark...and then what? 
<socketbind> _jonas: use adept, you don't need to download anything by hand
<JakubS> hm, making initng work required some effort after all
<_jonas> Socketbind: and where is adept?
<socketbind> K Menu -> System -> Adept Package Manager
<gibarian> socketbind: yes, it does....like the book/movie?
<socketbind> yes
<socketbind> I'm searching for the old russian movie and the new with george clooney
<gibarian> socketbind: there's no skype in adept, or is there?
<socketbind> well there is not, but he should install firefox from there
<gibarian> socketbind: the tarkovsky movie should be available online...and the soderbergh one is all over the place
<socketbind> well I love strange themed scifi's but that's offtopic so we better stop :D
<socketbind> _jonas: you should untar the skype package you downloaded
<sampan> gibarian  if you have the right repos (plf free and non-free) you can adept/apt-get skype
<socketbind> in your home anywhere you want
<socketbind> you will have a binary called skype in the dir where you extracted it
<socketbind> just run it
<_jonas> socketbind: excuse my lack of knowledge...I am brand new to Kubuntu..Untar?
<socketbind> just unpack it with ark somewhere in your home
<_jonas> Thnks
<gibarian> sampan: oh, I think I've all sorts of alternative repos added, but it never showed up...oh well, I downloaded the static version
<socketbind> plf has this stuff indeed :)
<sampan> gibarian  *nod*  either way works i think ... the ubuntu source-o-matic site has the plf repos -- that's where i got it
<gibarian> sampan: by the way, I tried installing the deb from the skype site, but that's spitting out some unmet dependency problem about another qt version
<jbueler> umm is there a way to set up a dual monitor system with kubuntu?
<jbueler> is it as easy as getting the correct drivers for the second video card?
<sampan> gibarian, yep -- that happened with me too -- i managed to get it to workaround (googlage help) -- it worked okay though, but the repo is just nice b/c it's fire-and-forget :X
<gibarian> sampan: yes, it is, that's quite true
<doctormo> Hey all
<doctormo> got an odd problem with my network
<_jonas> What is the difference between Gnome and KDE? Is it possible to run Bittorrent for Gnome (ubuntu) on my KDE (Kubuntu)?
<doctormo> _jonas: yes, because Qt will run on KDE
<_jonas> thnks
<neoncode> How do you play .mov files?
<socketbind> this source-o-matic is nice but where can I get the keys I need?
<doctormo> neoncode: you need to aquire a media player with quick time support
<neoncode> doctormo: Such as?
<neoncode> doctormo: Oh wait, an adept search for "quicktime" gave some results.
<doctormo> neoncode: I found ffmpeg
<socketbind> bye
<neoncode> doctormo: I thought ffmpeg only encoded files?
<doctormo> neoncode: according to Quicktime 4 linux page it does decode. as long as you found somthing, do you need a hand searching?
<neoncode> doctormo: Found something?
<doctormo> yes, have you found somthing?
<neoncode> doctormo: Well i got "libquicktime1"
<doctormo> neoncode: cool, instaled?
<neoncode> yep, but just a sec...
<now3d> Hi, I am trying to find mozilla mail news package, to go with mozilla 1.7 on ubuntu, but it does not seem to be in the repository today.. it was there but had a dep problem yesterday
<neoncode> doctormo: Ahh, I think the .mov file i was trying to play was corroupted. oh well. Oh what video sink is the best for kaffine?
<Maniqui> hi. i'm about to give up with Kubuntu :(
<Maniqui> i have achieved to connect to my wireless router (at least, it responds when pinging it)
<Maniqui> but I cant connect to the internet.
<Maniqui> But that isnt all. There is something I cannot understand:
<robotgeek> Maniqui: can you check your logs, with dmesg | less, and see if your packets are being blocked?
<Maniqui> the first times I went to system -> network settings, I clic on "Administrador Mode", put the password, and then I can modify the network settings
<Maniqui> but now, that doesnt works anymore: if I clic in Administrator Mode, and put the password, all the options remains in grey (desactivated)
<Maniqui> robotgeek, I will check that
<Maniqui> i'm in windows right now
<Maniqui> my wi-fi card works perfectly with my router settings here in windows
<Maniqui> but I have reinstalled twice Kubuntu, because of the "Administrator Mode" problem.
<sorush20> guys why is it that in k3b you have to erase a CDRW but you have to format a DVDRW?
<now3d> sorush20: I think just different terms, DVDRW is different technology
<now3d> does anyone know where i can find mozilla-mail package for kubuntu 5.10 install please...?
<sorush20> mozilla mail package?
<sorush20> !mozilla mail package
<ubotu> sorush20: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bhna> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<hunika> hello how can i register here
<bhna> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bhna> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Foodcoman> hunika you register with the nickserv
<francois> bonsoir
<robotgeek> hi francois 
<francois> Je suis un vieux utilisateur de MDK et je teste un peu kubuntu 
<francois> Hi
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<robotgeek> :)
<francois> Es-ce que quelqu'un sait comment je recupre les packages de filesharin still appolon 
<robotgeek> francois: i don't speak french, so sorry
<francois> Ok
<francois> Thank
<robotgeek> try joining the french channel with /join #kubuntu-fr
<francois> I do so
<francois> my question is to know if somebody can help me to get filesharing package like apollon 
<robotgeek> francois: apollon is in the repos
<robotgeek> francois: you just need to enable the universe repository
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell francois about repos
<francois> that means
<robotgeek> francois: follow the link which ubotu sent you. it has instructions there
<francois> I am kubuntu new user
<francois> OK
<francois> where is it
<robotgeek> francois: check your pm
<robotgeek> francois: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<francois> I see
<francois> I have to change my sources.list, if i undestand
<robotgeek> francois: yes
<francois> I try it. I am Mandrake user and i try ubuntu for the first time. It's nice
<gnomefreak> are the kubuntu sources listed as ubuntu in the sourceslist?
<robotgeek> francois: good to know :)
<mtupper> I am getting some tips from a Gentoo HOWTO and am looking for the kubuntu equivalent to:   $HOME/.xsession    so that I can add:   /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap   to it.  Anybody have any ideas?
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<robotgeek> mtupper: you can run it at session startup? 
<robotgeek> i meant on kde-startup
<duende> Help : I'm trying to install ATi drivers in kubuntu using a guide on the forums.  After buliding the packages, when i try to install the resulting deb files, it says it requires xserver-xorg >=6.99.99 .  Any ideas?
<mtupper> robotgeek, sorry?  didn't follow you
<robotgeek> mtupper: you can add 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap' to run when kde logs in?
<granbar> Hey
<granbar> I'm having trouble using fglrx
<duende> granbar: what kind of trouble?
<granbar> I've tried to follow the instructions I've found around on the web, but still fglrxinfo tells me I'm using mesa
<granbar> I can see that the kernel module flgrx is used by 0
<duende> granbar: basically you install the modules, change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "fglrx" (instead of "ati"). Then restart your Xserver.  Ensure that X is using the right config file by checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<granbar> A-ha!
<duende> which was it?
<granbar> the log tells me that 3D-rendering is disabled
<duende> mmkay
<mtupper> robotgeek, sorry, but perhaps I am too much of a rookie and really need it spelled out...  I sort of follow you, but not 100%  how do I get that string to run at login?  also, please check this out, I cant find a ~/.xprofile  either...       http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#KDE
<granbar> DRI initialization failed!
<duende> but is it using the right config file?
<granbar> (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)
<granbar> I am
<robotgeek> mtupper: sorry about that
<robotgeek> mtupper: i take it that your wasn't detected
<Aaden> gah can anyone tell me why after i upgraded to kde 3.5 i nolonger can find my drives anymore
<oracel> kde ate them
<oracel> development makes binaries hungry
<Aaden> lawl yea thats why a that giant pengiun got eaten by the k
<oracel> yes :o
<mtupper> robotgeek, that my what wasnt detected?
<Aaden> i tryed to stop it but i was overpowered
* Aaden executes a thunderous kick (36262) on kde
<robotgeek> mtupper: your keyboard
<mtupper> well, everything works except for the multimedia controls...
<robotgeek> mtupper: you already tried the khotkeys program?
<mtupper> robotgeek, I have found the keycodes for everything, etc...
<DocTomoe> could someone please tell me if this bug only appears on my machines? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101803
<mtupper> i looked at it, but it didnt... hmmm, let me check that again.
<robotgeek> mtupper: since i don't really use kde, this might be an issue. tho, creating the .xprofile file might just work
<granbar> Would anybody know why DRI isn't loaded in my kernel? :)
* Aaden executes a thunderous kick (1) on granbar
<granbar> ?
<granbar> Is that why?
<Aaden> yup
<Aaden> thunderous kick of doom
<granbar> dmesg | grep -i kick
<granbar> doesn't give any output
<DocTomoe> what is DRI ?
<Aaden> gah i still dont know why i cant find my drives
<granbar> Aaden: Try to connect them
<kkathman> DRI = driving really idiotic
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<granbar> DocTomoe: It's got something to do with 3D accelerators
<Aaden> gah they are connected they disappeared on me after i upgraded to kde 3.5
<granbar> Aaden: External drives?
<DocTomoe> i see ... pretty useless stuff, then (if one does not happen o be a CS student...)
<granbar> Hehe
#kubuntu 2005-12-07
<granbar> That should become a memorable quote
<granbar> 3D rendering is pretty useless, unless you're a CS student.
<Aaden> no like my literal cd drives
<Aaden> and i cant find or access my hd
<Aaden> so im going crazy a bit ova here
<Aaden> so im guessing nobody can really help meh.
<granbar> no /dev/hdXX?
<granbar> Did you mess with the cables?
<Aaden> nope
<Aaden> i told ya
<granbar> You just upgraded KDE?
<Aaden> updated my system and kde
<granbar> okay
<Aaden> come back from school bam
<granbar> Because there also was a new kernel to upgrade as well
<Aaden> yeh i saw
<Aaden>  im like sittin here tryin everything
<Delvien> Anyone know how to find out where the icons are located for an applet? isnt it something like sudo grep?
<sorush20> guysmy kde control mudule for the printer is not working well what can I do to fix it?
<wampus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<wampus> Xlib: No protocol specified
<wampus> (firefox-bin:27110): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<fatejudger> wampus: is there something wrong with Konqueror?
<LjL> wampus: aren't you trying to run it as root perhaps?
<wampus> fatejudger, no...im trying to install firefox and thats the error i get. ive installed all the libs i need (i think) and yes i am doing it as root.
<Aaden> hey lfl
<Aaden> ljl
<fatejudger> wampus: then why aren't you using Konq?
<wampus> i just like firefox...
<fatejudger> wampus: in KDE?
<LjL> wampus: firefox won't be able to run as root, unless you change the X access list, i think
<LjL> wampus: why are you running it as root in the first place anyway?
<fatejudger> wampus: apt-get firefox
<wampus> i dunno....let me try normal user
<fatejudger> wampus: don't download it from firefox.com, if you must have it
<granbar> Well I found out what the problem was. My ATI Mobility 9000 IGP isn't supported for DRI. Thanks, ATI "The Ultimate Visual Experience(TM)"
<LjL> wampus: never run programs as root if you don't need root priviledges!
<LjL> (especially browsers...)
<wampus> worked like a champ guys....thanks for the tips. sorry for my ignorance
<LjL> fatejudger: there is nothing wrong with using firefox in kde... sure, one might prefer a "pure" kde desktop, as i do... but my guess is that most people using Kubuntu as running firefox rather than konqueror
<wampus> in my opinion firefox is much lighter and cleaner...thats why i prefer it
<LjL> wampus: just remember that running things as root is bad, unless you know you're doing something that absolutely requires root
<fatejudger> LjL: well, if you don't mind the horrible loading times, the slow rendered, the ugly interface, and the memory hoggyness
<sampan> one reason for me to run firefox is that when i click a media file it doens't recognize it doesn't crash (often losing dozens of tabs) like konq does
<fatejudger> LjL: then I guess it's "fine"
<fatejudger> sampan: use xine
<fatejudger> sampan: that'll fix it right up
<LjL> fatejudger: well, if i either don't mind then *or* don't experience them
<fatejudger> sampan: apt-get kaffeine-xine
<fatejudger> LjL: it's kind of hard not to experience them
<fatejudger> LjL: oh, and I almost forgot, how about that shitty kaffeine-mozilla plugin
<fatejudger> LjL: my friend tried to use myspace.com and about had a fit when 10 Kaffeine music videos suddenly popped up
<LjL> no idea about that plugin. as for the rest, i like firefox's interface (possibly better than konqueror's, i'm not sure), i like the great availability of extensions for it, i don't experience any kind of slow rendering (actually, i find that konqueror - especially older versions - gets terribly slow with long pages)
<LjL> fatejudger: and about memory hoggyness, well, the situation of konqueror in kde is a bit comparable with that of IE on windows. saying that IE consumes less memory than another given browser does not make much sense by itself, as it simply *appears* to take less memory because it is a *part* of the system and most of it is already loaded
<sampan> fatejudger, still does it -- get three error msgs (only on -some- video types that is) -- about alsasink, no video driver, etc. and konq just goes down 
<fatejudger> LjL: true, except for the obvious fact that it isn't true
<fatejudger> sampan: you're still using Gstreamer
<fatejudger> sampan: switch it to Kaffiene
<fatejudger> sampan: Kaffine-xine engine
<fatejudger> sampan: you have to go into Kaffeine itself
<fatejudger> sampan: and change the player engine
<sampan> ahhh
<fatejudger> sampan: then close Kaffeine, and sudo killall konqueror
<fatejudger> sampan: then try it again
<Aaden> LjL: you would happen to know why ever since i upgraded to 3.5 i cant access my cd drives or hd? i tried /dev/hd0 /dev/hda /dev/sd5 lol nothing 
<fatejudger> Aaden: media:/ ?
<fatejudger> LjL: Firefox uses the Gecko engine, while Konqueror uses the KHTML engine
<Aaden> fatejudger: doesnt work
<fatejudger> LjL: the KHTML engine is much lighter, since it's backed by QT, and much faster
<fatejudger> Aaden: that's odd...
<LjL> Aaden: how have you tried them?
<os2mac> anyone got a clue on when firefox 1.5 we be available in adept?
<fatejudger> Aaden: I know the partitions don't show up anymore in KDE 3.4.3 and above
<Aaden> its just ever since i upgraded last night its been odd like that 
<fatejudger> Aaden: but you should be able to see your cd drive
<fatejudger> Aaden: are you sure that you have  CD inside?
<Aaden> i cant see it thats the thing
<fatejudger> Aaden: it won't show up unless you do
<Aaden> lol yeh i do
<fatejudger> Aaden: and it's a good cd?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Under System Settings> Appearance > GTK style/fonts, if i change the GTK style, it stays, but if I change GTK font, it doesn't apply/save the change, any ideas to fix?
<fatejudger> Aaden: try another
<Aaden> alright 
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: that program is kind of messed up
<Aaden> lol my drive is busted i gotta use the emergency eject to open it :
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I use gtk-theme-switch, I think that's what it's called
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: you can apt-get it
<Knowerrors> fatejudger: does that work for fonts too then?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: just themes
<Knowerrors> hmm, themes is fine :) its my GTK fonts that won't stay changed
<sampan> thanks fatejudger :)  no more krashes
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: dunno what to tell you, the GTK-QT engine isn't perfect
<fatejudger> sampan: no problem
<fatejudger> sampan: now you get to enjoy integrated video :D
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: sometimes you have to put it in repeatedly, and it eventually sticks - telling it to use a particular font helps as well
<Knowerrors> hmm, I set it to use my KDE fonts in GTK apps
<slow-motion> n8
<Aaden> ok that time cd poped up
<Aaden> but my hd still isnt showing up
<sorush20> guys what should I do my cups kde manage doesn't load properly what can I do?
<Aaden> and i have no way of accessing it
<sampan> fatejudger  well i have the mplayer plugins for firefox, but for some reason those haven't been 100% either -- some video files FF still asks me which app to use to open it, and no matter what i do it wouldn't "remember" mplayer -- always wanted to use totem (which crashes) ... and i'm too newb to figure out what is the problem :X
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: try setting it to use a particular font
<fatejudger> sampan: eh, just stick with the native apps
<fatejudger> sampan: the KDE developer are some of the best out there
<fatejudger> *developers
<sampan> i try -- but i spend a lot of time on chinese websites and konq never seems to render the fonts or spacing properly
<Aaden> fatejudger: gah my cd is recognized now but i still have no access to my hd..
<insanekane> sampan: like which chinese site ?
<insanekane> sampan: the ones i have gone to seems to have no spacing problems
<granbar> Do any of you know how I can enable the possibility to share my folders?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: I have just tried setting it to the same particular font 3 times :( no stick
<sampan> insanekane, lemme see ... more frequent than spacing is just non-displayed characters
<sorush20> I'm trying to open a torrent file with ktorrent and I keep gettting the message that the files are corrupt but I have downloaded and re downloaded a number of time any help they are the DVD torrents for the ubuntu 
<insanekane> granbar: theres the (insecure) Public File Server 
<insanekane> granbar: right click on the panel, then Add Applet to Panel
<sampan> insanekane  http://www.npm.gov.tw/index.htm  -- all the chinese is just messed up in the bottom frame (national palace museum in taiwan)
<insanekane> granbar: then, select Public File Server ... don't know what to do after that though (i've heard that it exposes an HTTP server)
<insanekane> sampan: non-displaying characters == font problem
<sampan> indeed -- but if the fonts are installed why does ff see them and use them but konq doesn't?  there's not even a place in the font settings to set a default asian font
<insanekane> sampan: which frame ? i can't see the frame
<Aaden>  cd drives are recognized  but i still have no access to my hd.. anyone care to help?
<insanekane> sampan: yes indeed, there should be something done about default fonts for scripts
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: its stuck on Tahoma, which I had changed it to manually in the past, but now won't go back to anything else
<Hobbsee> ah...hmmm...
<sorush20> guys my printer manager loading fails what can I do?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem to work that well, i'm afraid
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that cups could not load ?
<Knowerrors> is there a way to change gtk fonts through cli by changing some text config file?
<granbar> insanekane: But there's a "Shared Folders" thing in the conrol panel. Can't I use that?
<insanekane> granbar: nfi
<sampan> actually, insanekane, i was going to ask you about compiling scim (still haven't done that yet) -- is there any particular order i need to configure/make/checkinstall the packages? 
<insanekane> sampan: just compile scim first
<insanekane> sampan: then the others
<sampan> k -- and put it into a system-wide folder? (/usr)?
<IULIUS23ro> hello everybody
<Hobbsee> hi
<IULIUS23ro> i just upgraded kde to 3.5
<IULIUS23ro> and my kynaptic is hanging for 3 hours
<IULIUS23ro> is it a good thing
<douglas> is there any way to configure the tabs on the sides of the kdevelop ide?
<IULIUS23ro> or a bad one
<douglas> I have had no such trouble with kde3.5
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: why are you using Kynaptic?
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: you should be using Adept
<IULIUS23ro> i used synaptic on ubuntu
<Knowerrors> kynaptic (blah) use apt-get or Synaptic
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: just use Adept
<Knowerrors> yeah, thats best
<Knowerrors> far better than Adept
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: it's the newest apt-get frontend
<IULIUS23ro> so should i stop Kynaptic?
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: yes
<Knowerrors> though Adept is better that Kynaptic and Kpackage
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: Synaptic uses GTK, which sucks
<IULIUS23ro> You need to run this application as root to make make any use of it.
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I will admit though, Synaptic is slightly better than Adept, especially in the search feature
<Knowerrors> newest doesn't always mean better :0
<Knowerrors> true, if you care about looks ;)
<Knowerrors> but Synaptic is more stable and feature rich, and powerful
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: I wouldn't be using KDE if I didn't :)
<IULIUS23ro> kubuntu rocks really
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: it has the same features as Adept
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: the only real difference is Adept uses "on the fly" searching
<Knowerrors> also for a modem user, I like how in Synaptic how I can save my changes list and pick it up later if I have to disconnect
<granbar> insanekane: What is "nfi"?
<fatejudger> Knowerrors: whereas Synaptic has a regular search
<Knowerrors> dialup
<sorush20> guys how can I create a directory structure using the mkdir , I want to create a Uni directory then in the different directories I want to be able to create these from the terminal could someone help please?
<LjL> fatejudger: i don't think adept can remove autoinstalled dependencies?
<Hobbsee> granbar: "no idea"
<IULIUS23ro> who knows scripting here?
<fatejudger> LjL: adept can do everything
<LjL> sorush20: uh... as you seem to know what the "mkdir" program is and does, then what's the problem?
<fatejudger> LjL: it's just an apt-get frontend is all
<LjL> fatejudger: and, indeed, apt-get doesn't do what i said
<LjL> fatejudger: aptitude and synaptic do
<IULIUS23ro> who knows scripting here? to help me in a huge problem
<fatejudger> LjL: that's impossible, apt-get does all
<fatejudger> LjL: Synaptic and clones are just apt-get frontends
<LjL> fatejudger: sorry, not true
<fatejudger> LjL: they can't do more than apt-get
<LjL> fatejudger: they're not
<IULIUS23ro> :( no one
<sorush20> LjL: I've read the man for mkdir but it doesn't say anything about creating a whole directory structure at once in one long command?
<LjL> sorush20: that's because it can't
<LjL> sorush20: what about just concatenating commands?
<LjL> sorush20: mkdir dir1; mkdir dir1/dir2; mkdir dir1/dir2; ....
<fatejudger> LjL: haven't you ever watched Adept or Synaptic work?
<fatejudger> LjL: it just opens up a terminal session and executes apt-get commands
<sorush20> LjL: thanks 
<LjL> fatejudger: i am 100% sure about aptitude. i should check synaptic, as i normally don't use it (or any other GUI)
<IULIUS23ro> who knows how to configure apt-get if i have a weired policy regarding the downloads
<LjL> fatejudger: but i'm being told the current versions are based on the aptitude db
<IULIUS23ro> how to stop a process?
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: kill -s 9 <process-id>
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: don't do that to apt-get tho...
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<IULIUS23ro> my isp has the followinf rule regarding fownloads:
<IULIUS23ro> files biger than 5mb are downloaded throu a proxy
<IULIUS23ro> and files smaller than 5mb normaly
<IULIUS23ro> so every time i have to edit 70debconf
<IULIUS23ro> to comment or decomment the line with aquire proxy blablabla
<LjL> you can't download files < 5mb through the proxy too?
<IULIUS23ro> yes i can
<IULIUS23ro> but files bigger than 5mega
<IULIUS23ro> only through that proxy
<Knowerrors> Anybody else have a problem installing konq-plugins for kde 3.5?
<LjL> well can't you just leave the proxy on then?
<Knowerrors> I get a broken pipe error
<IULIUS23ro> but proxy speed is 8k/s
<IULIUS23ro> :((
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: i see
<IULIUS23ro> so i need my apt to do this automatically
<naikok> hola
<IULIUS23ro> can it?
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: i doubt it
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: just let stuff download overnight
<IULIUS23ro> but if a script or something determine the size of files and redirect the downloads through proxy or not?
<Knowerrors> IULIUS23ro: Id love 8k/s , I get 3k/s on my dialup :(((
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: the problem is, how are you going to make that script integrate with apt?
<IULIUS23ro> but normaly i had 1Mb/s
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: have a look at apt-proxy, *maybe* (just maybe) it could be of help
<IULIUS23ro> those were happy days
<LjL> capping big downloads at 8kb/s seems really moronic
<LjL> even worse than what my ISP does
<IULIUS23ro> ya
<IULIUS23ro> and files <5mb are downloaded with 32k/s
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<LjL> (my advice would have been: change provider :)
<neoncode> Hey I use macromedia's flashplayer in 1.5 of mozilla firefox. and fonts wont display in SWF files. I have gsfonts-x11 and that fixed this problem before but now their not showing agean....
<sambagirl> What means Kubuntu hugs day beastie??
<neoncode> any help?
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<sambagirl> What means Kubuntu hugs day beastie?? i seeing in topic.
<sambagirl> is hug or bug?
<sambagirl> there is bug in hug? or hug in bug?
<delltony> hey whats up guys
<sambagirl> oh nevermind
<sambagirl> must mean bug in topic not hug in bug
<Knowerrors> Hey all, please look at this and help fix if ya can http://rafb.net/paste/results/tmkHqt72.html trying to install konq-plugins kde 3.5
<delltony> ill hug ya sambagirl :)
<sambagirl> or gug in dug not sure.
<sambagirl> maybe it is hug in dug
<sambagirl> no?
<sambagirl> or maybe gub in dub?
<delltony> slug on the rug
<sambagirl> aha!
<sambagirl> or maybe rug on the glus
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: you'll have to use a --force-overwrite /usr/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_metabar.la at the end, i think
<sambagirl> they need fix the topic or people thing is hug a bug day.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Who invited Dr. Seuss to this channel?
<delltony> mother goose
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: at the end of what?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Should've seen that one coming
<sambagirl> well fix thing please
<sambagirl> it should be bug not hug.
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install konq-plugins  --force-overwrite /usr/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_metabar.la
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: did you read the wiki page?  they said they'd decided not to call it kubuntu bug day
<Rogue_Jedi_X> sambagirl: I think they intentionally typed hug instead of bug to reflect their afffection towards Kubuntu Linux
<sambagirl> ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And then there's Hobbsee explanation (I guess I should go read too)
<neoncode> do you think ubuntu's !hug has anything to do with it?
<Hobbsee> Rogue_Jedi_X: you pretty much got it - i thought it was odd when first put up there
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Woo! Less reading for me!
<neoncode> hey do all firefox plugins need a .xpt file or does firefox read .so files aswell?
* sambagirl just wishes someone fix mistake in topic..
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: if you read that page, you'll see it's not a mistake!
<Hobbsee> lol
<orangey> hey all!
<huhmz> slightly anal retentive? :)
<orangey> what's the recommended firewall nowadays?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: E: Command line option --force-overwrite is not understood
<sambagirl> if i open up konquerer it jams things. i dont want to lock kubuntu up and then ahve to re-install again.
<sambagirl> so can you tell me what it is telling me?
<Hobbsee> -force-overwrite?
<IULIUS23ro> im back again 
<wampus> what packages do i need to install to be able to install 3rd party window-deco's? in configure i get an error that says there are no kde headers installed
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: ahat did- had to remove the metapackage kdeaddons, then remove metabar, then install konq-plugins, now its all good
<Knowerrors> what I did-
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> wampus: kde-devel
<IULIUS23ro> does anyone know how to install nvidia driver for riva tnt2 m64??
<wampus> thanks
<IULIUS23ro> doesnt want in the old fasion way
<IULIUS23ro> i deleted by mistake Adet shortcut from my meniu how can i put it back?
<IULIUS23ro> Adept
<sampan> iulius23ro  right click the menu, select menu editor ... hit the "new item" button in the System submenu (or wherever you'd like it), type in Adept for the Name and adept %i %m -caption "%c" for the command -- you can choose an icon if you like -- then hit the save button
<IULIUS23ro> :*
<IULIUS23ro> ty ty ty 
<sampan> sure :)
<sampan> oh and make sure to check the "run as a different user" box too
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki
<IULIUS23ro> if i wanna change my kde theme what software should i use (kde3.5)??
<Hobbsee> IULIUS23ro: system settings
<Hobbsee> theme manager
<IULIUS23ro> kde headers what lib should i install?
<Hobbsee> IULIUS23ro: kde-devel?
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> somebody said xincludes was for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<LjL> ubotu no, xincludes is <reply> When a program or configure scripts asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> LjL: okay
<`nauh> um, is it bad if you change the root pw?
<fatejudger> LjL: lol, you treat it more like a dog than a bot
<LjL> :o)
<`nauh> because i can no longer enter 'administrator mode'
<LjL> that's quite normal
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-6357ee1f3ec93078a7d7cbc2c627208117e9499d
<`nauh> umm i'm having trouble getting http connections atm
<`nauh> my connection seems to have gone belly up
<LjL> well, it justs says that if you set a root password, then GUI admin tools will stop working
<`nauh> o
<`nauh> doh
<`nauh> is there an easy fix (like setting it back?)
<LjL> `nauh: yes
<LjL> sudo passwd -l root
<`nauh> ah
<IULIUS23ro> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.  how can i fix that in Adept??
<`nauh> thnx LjL
<Hobbsee> IULIUS23ro: which package was this?
<IULIUS23ro> kde-devel
<Hobbsee> close adept, go through the console: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<IULIUS23ro> doesnt want too
<jonathon> hello is it my imagination or does kde run a fair slug slower than gnome?
<`nauh> u must admit its prettier tho
<IULIUS23ro> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<IULIUS23ro> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<IULIUS23ro> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jonathon> yes its very pretty
<IULIUS23ro> or been moved out of Incoming.
<IULIUS23ro> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Hobbsee> IULIUS23ro: !pastebin
<IULIUS23ro> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<IULIUS23ro> that package should be filed.
<Hobbsee> paste the entire error to pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<IULIUS23ro> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<IULIUS23ro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sampan> :/
<IULIUS23ro>   kde-devel: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<IULIUS23ro>              Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<IULIUS23ro>              Depends: kdebase-dev but it is not going to be installed
<IULIUS23ro>              Depends: libkonq4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<IULIUS23ro> E: Broken packages
<Pupeno> anyone from Galway, Ireland ?
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<jonathon> anyone got limewire installed?
<IULIUS23ro> !pastebin
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kde-devel kdelibs4-dev kdebase-dev libkonq4-dev
<Hobbsee> IULIUS23ro: sudo apt-get install kde-devel kdelibs4-dev kdebase-dev libkonq4-dev
<IULIUS23ro> 25Mb :((
<IULIUS23ro> all night
<Hobbsee> you on dialup or something?
<noirequus> IULIUS23ro: please read the /topic, and use a pastebin
<IULIUS23ro> no 
<IULIUS23ro> im downloading tthrough a proxy
<IULIUS23ro> files bigger than 5Mb
<IULIUS23ro> and i dont know how to make apt to manage the files automaticaly by the size
<LjL> yes, IULIUS23ro has an interesting problem
<LjL> his ISP only allows direct download of files smaller than 5Mb. above that, one must pass through a (8kb/s capped) proxy server
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<IULIUS23ro> sad but true
<sampan> well since there are four files that = 25mb, maybe only one or two will be over the 5mb limit?
<LjL> why not try another proxy server by the way? if you manage to find one with decent bandwidth, perhaps you can fool your ISP
<IULIUS23ro> cant
<IULIUS23ro>  i have an account on my university server
<IULIUS23ro> a very good server
<IULIUS23ro> but i dont know how to make port forwarding
<IULIUS23ro> or to put a proxy there
<IULIUS23ro> a small and clever one
<LjL> you don't necessarily need to *make* a proxy, you could just *use* one... i don't know for example if TOR can give decent bandwidth?
<IULIUS23ro> after that i shuold have 1Mb/s speed
<IULIUS23ro> but i dont have many rights on that account
<IULIUS23ro> i tried php proxy
<IULIUS23ro> doesnt work anymore
<LjL> also, can you tell me what exactly happens if you try to download files bigger than 5mb without the proxy?
<LjL> do they fail immediately, or do they stop downloading when they reach 5mb?
<IULIUS23ro> a blank page appears and says to me to use a download manager 
<IULIUS23ro> they fall
<nalioth> IULIUS23ro: use wget or curl
<IULIUS23ro> doesnt work
<IULIUS23ro> i have to download through that damn proxy
<LjL> well, if they're failing immediately, then i suppose they won't fail if you download from a server that doesn't *tell* how big a file is in the first place...
<LjL> and there are such servers around. although, i doubt you'd find an *ubuntu mirror* like that around...!
<IULIUS23ro> so do u suggest to search for a proxy on TOR?
<LjL> no, to either search for a proxy or to use TOR
<niggpie> I'm using the default Bittorrent client for Ubuntu.  Can someone tell me what port it is using by default?  How can I change this port?  I can't seem to find the option anywhere.. please help! :)
<IULIUS23ro> lets try then
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<LjL> uh... here, tor seems to be downloading *very* fast
<LjL> i wouldn't have expected it to
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<kinfo> what?
<nalioth> IULIUS23ro: you can set up your wgetrc or curlrc to use a proxy
<IULIUS23ro> i know that but the problem is the speed 8kb/s through that proxy
<IULIUS23ro> otherwise is 32kb/s
<IULIUS23ro> and i wanna trick my ISP to avoid that limitation
<Snowgen> bit torrent uses ports 6881-6889 by default, IIRC
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: where do you live?
<IULIUS23ro> in romania
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: lol, I'm guessing the ISPs suck there
<IULIUS23ro> the country were everything is opensource
<IULIUS23ro> im student and i live in the campus
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: yeah, too bad most of the people there are too poor to afford computers
<IULIUS23ro> but last year i had an ISP with 1-2 Mb/s
<IULIUS23ro> u see are poor people here (many)
<IULIUS23ro> but those who are reach have relatives working in another countries
<IULIUS23ro> we have european prices on products but eastern europe wages
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<IULIUS23ro> fatejudger: were are u from?
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: USA
<IULIUS23ro> good for u 
<IULIUS23ro> u are with 200 years in front of us
<granbar> :)
<Snowgen> is there a list somewhere of the packages that can removed after installing the KDE packages in an attempt to turn ubuntu into kubuntu?
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: i was mistaken (i misconfigured Tor), it's not going very fast. but, i'm downloading at over 20kbytes per second
<LjL> so it should still be good for you
<IULIUS23ro> now i downloaded it
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: "downloaded" it? i hope you mean you apt-get installed it
<IULIUS23ro> ya
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<LjL> ok
<IULIUS23ro> apt-get
<LjL> edit /etc/privoxy/config
<IULIUS23ro> still thinking at that winbloze
<LjL> find the section where it talks about "forward-socks"
<LjL> and add this line    forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<LjL> note the period!!
<LjL> "   forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .    "
<IULIUS23ro> how do i paste something big here?
<IULIUS23ro> to show u
<LjL> you don't
<LjL> paste it in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<IULIUS23ro> private?
<LjL> after you've added that line, run     sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart
<IULIUS23ro> k
<LjL> and then do an "export http_proxy=localhost:8118" to let wget know to use Tor
<IULIUS23ro> Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<niggpie> snowgen: thanks!
<LjL> at that point, just try downloading a file with wget (i've tried with http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/abiword/abiword_2.4.1.orig.tar.gz   for testing)
<IULIUS23ro> Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: at which point did it give you that error?
<IULIUS23ro> with sudo 
<IULIUS23ro> edit /etc/privoxy/config
<IULIUS23ro> i apt-got tor 
<LjL> uh, yes, /etc/privoxy/config should be edited with sudo
<IULIUS23ro> yes but doesnt let me
<LjL> you mean it is telling you "Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor" *when you try to edit /etc/privoxy/config"?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, when using systemsettings from cli, when I go to change GTK fonts I get : systemsettings: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program QFile::writeBlock: File not open
<Knowerrors> any ideas?
<IULIUS23ro> i dont have etc/privoxy
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: uh, wait a moment
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: oooh right, you used apt-get
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: "sudo apt-get install privoxy socat"
<LjL> sorry, i used aptitude, which installs privoxy too
<IULIUS23ro> and when im typing sudo tor [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<LjL> you shouldn't type "sudo tor" at all
<LjL> tor is a service, it's started using the relevant scripts in /etc/init.d
<LjL> (i.e. "sudo /etc/init.d/tor start", "sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop", "sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart")
<IULIUS23ro> adduser: The group `nogroup' does not exist.
<LjL> ?!?
<IULIUS23ro> adduser: The group `nogroup' does not exist.
<LjL> please, one thing at a time
<Tigerhawk> Hello
<LjL> when did it tell you this
<IULIUS23ro> the results: adduser: The group `nogroup' does not exist.
<IULIUS23ro> after apt-get install privoxy socat
<LjL> ok, just ignore that error for now
<LjL> type "sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart"
<Tigerhawk> I am going to install kubuntu on a computer without a internet connection, is there anything that I need download to get support for mp3, mpeg and dvd's?
<IULIUS23ro> okay
<IULIUS23ro> and now?
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: now edit /etc/privoxy/config the way i told you
<LjL> Tigerhawk: yeah there are a few packages you should get...
<LjL> !tell Tigerhawk about restrictedformats
<Tigerhawk> whcihc ones
<LjL> Tigerhawk: the "apt-zip" program could be useful for you
<Tigerhawk> I won't ahve internet on it
<Tigerhawk> *excuse my bad typing*
<Tigerhawk> apt-zip?
<LjL> the page ubotu sent you lists them. of course, they will have dependencies, but i think apt-zip will help you with that
<LjL> Tigerhawk: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/445681
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: still there? ;) when finished, type "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart"
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: then "export http_proxy=localhost:8118", and then "wget http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/abiword/abiword_2.4.1.orig.tar.gz", and see if it works and how fast it goes
<Cube-ness> anybody use kvpnc?
<Cube-ness> i dont really understand how vpn stuff works..i get connected to our work vpn, but then what?
<IULIUS23ro> LjL: 
<IULIUS23ro> failed on restarting the server
<IULIUS23ro> and Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:8118... failed: Connection refused
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: the only error was "failed on restarting the server"? and that was after "sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart"?
<IULIUS23ro> privoxy doesnt want to restart
<IULIUS23ro> failes
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: hm are you sure you have edited the config file correctly?
<IULIUS23ro> in section 5.2
<IULIUS23ro> i inserted forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<IULIUS23ro> in a new line
<LjL> IULIUS23ro: uhm... just try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install privoxy"
<IULIUS23ro> my ip is configured through DHCP
<LjL> don't think that should be a problem
<IULIUS23ro> so maybe thats the problem
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<LjL> also try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install socat"
<LjL> and then try again (re)starting the privoxy service
<IULIUS23ro> i know that went wrong yesterday i deleted the nobody user
<LjL> aw
<LjL> why =)
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<IULIUS23ro> u tell me =))
<IULIUS23ro> im learning 
<IULIUS23ro> so i make mistakes
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<LjL> in /etc/passwd i have     nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<LjL> in /etc/groupd i have    nogroup:x:65534:
<LjL> . /etc/group that is
<LjL> in /etc/shadow, nobody:*:13079:0:99999:7:::
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<LjL> when you're done adding that, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install tor privoxy socat"
<Kalidarn> grr *Checking battery state...  (my workstation doesnt have a battery so it just hangs)
<IULIUS23ro> ok
<IULIUS23ro> till now
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<LjL> then restart both tor and privoxy
<Kalidarn> and control-c doesn't skip it
<Kalidarn> the first two restarts, it didnt think i had a battery
<Kalidarn> so is there any wayof removing this?
<IULIUS23ro> LjL: Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<LjL> that's with wget?
<LjL> hm
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<Knowerrors> how do you edit file ownership from cli?
<IULIUS23ro> brb
<LjL> open your browser, set it to use proxy "localhost:8118", and see if you can browse
<LjL> Knowerrors: chown
<Knowerrors> thx
<Knowerrors> fixed my problem on the gtk fonts engine and themes not changeable, the file /home/flow/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc was locked and root owned
<Knowerrors> hmm, spoke too soon
<LjL> Kalidarn: you've got an nvidia card?
<IULIUS23ro> LjL: how can i contact u later cause my girlfriend has some problems in germany and i have to tell here how to get back in romania?
<Kalidarn> yes Kalidarn 
<LjL> i'll be back here tomorrow IULIUS23ro 
<Kalidarn> duh
<Kalidarn> wtf
<Kalidarn> im talking to myself
<LjL> heh
<Kalidarn> hes LjL 
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<LjL> Kalidarn: then http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77588.html might be of interest
<Kalidarn> ah okays
<Delvien> I have a question if i have a registered version of VMware for windows, can i get the VMware for linux with the same registration?
<Stele> i dbout it
<Kalidarn> so LjL what was the solution to that though
<Kalidarn> it never really had one ;P
<Kalidarn> or should i just use the Linux Nvidia drivers off the Nvidia website
<LjL> i dunno, i don't even have an nvidia :) i just googled for your problem
<gerst_> hi
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<LjL> at least you know it's probably nvidia related now ;)
<Kalidarn> nah
<gerst_> can someone help me out , im running ubuntu and when i try to login with user a got error cant cd to /home/user
<Kalidarn> cos people in there are saying they have radeons and matrox cards
<Knowerrors> Anyone know what this means? kcontrol: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program QFile::writeBlock: File not open
<LjL> gerst_: is it a fresh installation?
<gerst_> yes
<LjL> gerst_: and you can't login with the main user that you created during installation?
<gerst_> yap, I have made another user with root but I cant log with new user either..
<LjL> so, i take it you chose "expert" install, since you seem to have a root account?
<Blissex> gerst_: you should have given the '''make home directory '' option to 'adduser'?
<LjL> Blissex: it does that automatically. perhaps he used "useradd" tho
<gerst_> but there is a home directory i can see it with root
<gerst_> i just cant login..
<LjL> gerst_: check /etc/passwd, and see if the home directory is correct there
<Blissex> gerst_: check that the '/home' directory is at least 'x' for everybody...
<Blissex> gerst_: paste here the 3 lines from ''ls -ld / /home /home/<user>'
<gerst_> i dont know how to copy paste at terminal :) i cant run x with root
<LjL> drwxr-xr-x  77 ljl  ljl  8192 2005-12-02 03:16 ljl
<LjL> check that it looks like that when you type "ls -l /home"
<Blissex> gerst_: run the 'gpm' daemon.
<gerst_> I`ve checked password file thats ok
<gerst_> yes it looks like that
<LjL> especially, check that it says "drwx" at the beginning
<gerst_> what is gpm?
<LjL> and that it mentions the name of your user three times
<LjL> gpm is a mouse daemon for the console
<LjL> apt-get install gpm
<gerst_> yes, there is drwx
<gerst_> and the user is there too 3x
<gerst_> strange..
<LjL> you used adduser to add the second user didn't you
<gerst_> yes
<Delvien> Ok i have this vmware-instal.pl how do i run it???????
<gerst_> thanks for trying to help I`ll go to sleep now, I`ll do something later.. cheers
<IULIUS23ro> ffmpeg/avcodec.h i got error on compiling konversation
<fatejudger> IULIUS23ro: why are you compiling Konversation?
<IULIUS23ro> need videochat to help my girlfriend
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<IULIUS23ro> got stuck at the frontier with hungary
<pussfeller> whats kdevelop called in kubuntu
<IULIUS23ro> what videochat software i need to use in kopete?
<pussfeller> ah its kdevelp3
<psychocat> is adept always so buggy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent heard many complaints
<djk_> i'd assume that depends on the definition of "always" and "so" and "buggy" :p
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here get the quake 4 demo to run?
<Knowerrors> whats the apt-get command structure to purge  a package?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get --purge remove packge
<pussfeller> how do i make konsole see my gazillion fonts, and not just 8-9
<Knowerrors> thx Kamping_Kaiser , man page was unclear, said use --purge instead of remove, lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, use both :|
<_aj> ok i have a problem i can't figure out
<kkathman> hi _aj :)
<kkathman> wassup
<_aj> for some reason konqueror likes to freeze my whole system when i start it up
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> same thing you were experiencing earlier?
<_aj> i'm guessing its an nvidia driver issue
<_aj> yeah same thing
<kkathman> have you tried to watch the cpu usage
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<_aj> well when it happens i can move the mouse but the system is un-repsonsive and i have to turn it off manually which is not a good solution
<kkathman> how do you know its a Konqueror solution?
<kkathman> er problem
<_aj> well its the only app so far that does that
<_aj> and it happens after i start it up
<kkathman> well dont start it then
<_aj> the cursor moves but stays in the normal state no I-beam or anything
<_aj> lol great solution
<kkathman> well there ARE other browsers :::)
<_aj> i think i'm gonna try using 2d nvidia driver
<kkathman> until you can figure it out
<_aj> i just like how konq fits with kde
<kkathman> its ok, but not that great as a browser...good as a file manager tho
<kkathman> I like it as an fm
<_aj> but it passed acid lol
<kkathman> but krusader is very nice also
<_aj> what is krusader for?
<kkathman> file manager...on steroids
<_aj> is that part of kde?
<kkathman> nah..you have to install it
<kkathman> but its very nice
<_aj> yeah i tell you though apt-get is so smooth
<kkathman> but konq file manager is pretty dang good
<kkathman> but I dont like it as a browser .... too many things it cant render
<_aj> really?
<kkathman> hey ClayG :)
<_aj> i think it has improved over the yearss
<kkathman> its better but not as good as it should be
<_aj> has anyone ever run firefox compiled with qt?
<kkathman> I'd use Firefox before that
<ClayG> Hello kkathman  how are you doing?
<_aj> i had a static one one time
<kkathman> good Clay :)
<ClayG> kkathman, are you farely good in cli?
<_aj> actually for some reason though as far as file managers sometimes i really like nautilus as a file manager
<kkathman> its not bad
<kkathman> ClayG: somewhat but not as good as others Im sur
<_aj> i have a question not sure if people know here
<_aj> how come when i run gtk apps it uses an ugly theeme
<_aj> until i run a gtk app manually like gnome-theme-manager
<kkathman> _aj you need to check the appropriate option in kde to use KDE themes with gtk apps
<_aj> oh ok
<kkathman> _aj: system settings - appearance - gtk themes
<_aj> i have it set to use my style in gtk apps ? is that the right option?
<kkathman> no have it use KDE themes
<_aj> well i went to gtk styles and options
<_aj> and its set to use my kde style in gtk apps
<kkathman> good thats the way it should be
<_aj> but for some reason when i started firefox it was ugly
<kkathman> yah well firefox isnt gtk or kde
<_aj> its not gtk?
<kkathman> its just ugly
<kkathman> unless you get some FF themes
<kkathman> there are darn few of them right now tho
<kkathman> I use Opera so I dont mess with it
<_aj> oh you are an opera person lol
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> one stop shopping in Opera
<kkathman> Browser, Mail, IRC Chat, newsreader, RSS feeds, you name it
<_aj> yeah 
<_aj> i was just on digg.com
<_aj> i see that dr.divx open source is coming to linux
<_aj> sorry thats off topic
<dpupp> sounds madness! how to i turn off sounds for maximize window, open window, minimize window.. i feel like im playing with a fisher price toy. i remember seeing the option during install/config, but i didnt think much of it when turning it all on.
<gp_aaron> is kubuntu using kde3.5 yet?
<seth_k|lappy> yes
<dpupp> gp_aaron, no. its 3.4.3
<kkathman> gp_aaron: no
<_aj> its available though
<gp_aaron> does it update?
<kkathman> 3.5 is available ...but it isnt synched with apps
<gp_aaron> like if i give my friend a kubuntu cd and he installs it
<gp_aaron> damn it
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> only way you can get 3.5 is through a testing repository
<gp_aaron> i'll just do it for him, it's all good
<kkathman> then you are on your own to fit it
<kkathman> there's not much diff between 3.4.3 and 3.5
<_aj> what autorun and new applets? lol
<dpupp> where do i control system sound options?
<kkathman> System settings - Sound and multimedia
<gp_aaron> _aj: speed differences
<_aj> oh ok
<gp_aaron> i'll set him up on arch
<_aj> i can't wait for kde 4 and plasma though
<kkathman> autorun is all time full time 
<kkathman> which isnt good
<gp_aaron> it has the binary for kde 3.5
<kkathman> new applets arent there (if you are talking about superkaramba)
<kkathman> if I were suggesting, I'd tell people to wait a few days
<gp_aaron> kkathman: i hear that the kde 3.5 on debian/ubuntu is modified and has a few bugs
<dpupp> system settings -> sound and multimedia? is that in gnome or kde? im using kde and see no option as that. i see settings, but i dont see sound and multimedia.
<kkathman> yes it has plenty of install glitches...to be expected
<gp_aaron> kkathman: not for me
<kkathman> dpupp then try alt-f2 kcontrol
<gp_aaron> but i've never tried it on kubuntu
<dpupp> perfect. thanks
<kkathman> gp_aaron: just depends on what you've tried
<kkathman> or what you have installed
<gp_aaron> kde-base kde-extra kde-tools
<_aj> well the autorun is interesting just wish it wasn't a total ripoff 
<_aj> but that happens all the time
<kkathman> lots of work needed there
<gp_aaron> autorun is bull
<_aj> the applets thing i was reading a preview of kde 3.5 and they talked about it
<gp_aaron> but then again i don't like guis all that much
<kkathman> _aj:  but some of the kde progs are being held back too
<_aj> what do you  mean?
<gp_aaron> i think they arn't in the package
<kkathman> _aj:  many of the apps are being held back and not upgraded to 3.5 status
<_aj> oh
<kkathman> thats why its wise to wait
<_aj> so 3.5 isn't really final? or what?
<kkathman> its final..but wont be final on kubuntu until Dapper
<_aj> oh
<_aj> unless you compile yourself?
<kkathman> so you'll always be installing a problem child
<_aj> so 3.5 is the last of the 3.x series correct?
<kkathman> but at least in a few days it will be placed in the standard repos, which will ensure most of the incompatibilities will be worked out I think
<kkathman> _aj:  correct
<gp_aaron> why is it being held back
<_aj> i have another question though
<gp_aaron> debian issues?
<_aj> in gnome on my notebook i have volume controls on the outside
<IULIUS23ro> hello is it safe to remove packages from /var/cache/apt/archive??
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  its not being held back...some APPS are being held back
<_aj> and in gnome they can mute the volume and change the volume but does nothing in kde...is there a way to get it to work in kde?
<gp_aaron> kkathman: but why i ask
<kkathman> gp_aaron: not compatible with 3.5
<kkathman> or...should I say...they have not been brought up to 3.5 functionallity
<IULIUS23ro> hello is it safe to remove packages from /var/cache/apt/archive??
<gp_aaron> odd, no problems for me
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  good :)
<gp_aaron> kkathman: but i'm on a tar.gz based binary distro
<kkathman> you are one of the few lucky ones :)
<_aj> gp_aaron: which one?
<IULIUS23ro> hello is it safe to remove packages from /var/cache/apt/archive??
<_aj> IULIUS23ro: i think so i think they are just the downloaded debs but i'm not totally sure
<gp_aaron> kkathman: actually anyone i've talked to using this distro + kde 3.5 has not had any problems
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: if noone has answered they probably dont know with certainly
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  good
<gp_aaron> other than flash doesn't have sound when used with konqoeur
<gp_aaron> _aj: archlinux
<JavaGeek> hello
<_aj> oh ok
<JavaGeek> I have locked myself out of sudo
<JavaGeek> is there a way to access root account
<gp_aaron> su
<kkathman> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_aj> how can you lock yourself out of sudo? i didn't know that was possible
<gp_aaron> oh right
<gp_aaron> no root
<gp_aaron> that is stupid..
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  please dont be crass
<gp_aaron> couldn't you still just sudo passwd
<gp_aaron> then su
<JavaGeek> I was adding myself to the fuse group
<JavaGeek> 'sudo usermod -G fuse <myaccount>'
<JavaGeek> but that took me out of all the other groups, including admin
<_aj> oh
<jhealey> hey all
<JavaGeek> so now I can't sudo and root is locked
<_aj> you can't just add one group to the list
<_aj> thats a tough position
<JavaGeek> _aj: *now* i know
<gp_aaron> isn't there some gui tool for doing that?
<jhealey> anyone here in texas?
<_aj> yeah there is i believe
<gp_aaron> ick
<gp_aaron> but good
<JavaGeek> yeah, but I was doing it remotely thru ssh
<_aj> but i thought there was a way to usermod and just add a group 
<JavaGeek> so, no way to become root now?
<jhealey> anyone install KDE 3.5 on a Breezy machine running Gnome?
<_aj> i don't know enough about linux honestly
<_aj> i'm sure there is a way
<IULIUS23ro> could anyone tell me how to install nvidia driver for my riva tn2 model 64 video card?
<IULIUS23ro> i tried tutorials but after that X server wont start
<_aj> so basically what you did was you removed the root account and need root to add an account
<JavaGeek> no, I removed my account from the admin group
<_aj> yeah i know
<JavaGeek> the root account is disabled
<_aj> but you can't change it
<JavaGeek> and there's no other admin account
<kkathman> ok folks Im off to bed...night
<_aj> but do enable it you need to sudo right?
<JavaGeek> so basically I'm screwed?
<jhealey> what about booting to single user mode
<`nauh> are you logged in?
<_aj> jhealey: that might work
<PokerFacePenguin> wonder what recovery mode boot would do for that....hmm
<JavaGeek> nauh: not anymore
<`nauh> uhg, i'm trying to compile some drivers and i'm getting 'gcc-2.3' command not found, but I have gcc 4.0, what gives?
<JavaGeek> how do I boot to single user mode?
<`nauh> bummer
<jhealey> first, make sure you arent married
<_aj> lol
<_aj> thats a bad joke
<jhealey> sorry, i couldn't help myself
<skypa> morning
<jhealey> hello skypa
<`nauh> anyone build the ipw2200 drivers on ubuntu?
<skypa> *yawn*
<skypa> 6am utc+1.. that's just cruel
<JavaGeek> ok, I'll try something...
<_aj> i forget how to do single user mode
<_aj> google should know though
<Delvien> Anyone have any experience with installing VMware?????
<IULIUS23ro> could anyone tell me how to install nvidia driver for my riva tn2 model 64 video card?
<IULIUS23ro> i tried tutorials but after that X server wont start
<moshe> hello
<moshe> does anyone here have trouble player embedded video in konqueror using kaffeine-gstreamer?
* bur[n] er has problems with kaffeine-gstreamer all teh time
<moshe> it makes kaffeine unusable as a web browser.
<moshe> whoops
<moshe> it makes konqueror unusable as a web browser.
<sampan> moshe, yeah the gstreamer engine crashes konq for me a lot.  i installed kaffeine-xine and then opened up kaffeine and changed the engine to xine and that has been stable for me thus far
<moshe> changed the engine to xine?
<moshe> doesn't installing kaffeine-xine do that for you?
<sampan> no, i had to open up kaffeine and manually change the engine from gstreamer to xine
<moshe> hmmm
<moshe> which menu?
<dell500> ya i had to do that too when i installed kaffeine :\
<sampan> settings --> player engine
<JavaGeek> w00t!
<sampan> switched it from kaffeine-gstreamer to just plain "kaffeine" (which is xine now)
<JavaGeek> ok, booting into single  user mode fixed my problem
<JavaGeek> can anyone tell me what are the default groups an admin account has?
<JavaGeek> (the first account set by the installer)
<moshe> kaffeine has sucked since they made this new interface
<moshe> I loved it up to 0.4.3, and then the dev screwed it up
<moshe> now it's only good for embedded video in konqueror
<JavaGeek> _alain_: thx
<JavaGeek> _aj: thx
<moshe> son of a gun
<moshe> it works now in konqueror
<moshe> and there was much rejoicing
<sampan> lol :) 
<IULIUS23ro> could anyone tell me how to install nvidia driver for my riva tnt2 model 64 video card?
<bur[n] er> i wish hitting "M" in kaffeine was more like "H" in totem
<JavaGeek> can someone tell me the groups for the admin account?
<JavaGeek> 'id'
<bur[n] er> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_aj> for some reason i like the player kplayer for video
<moshe> bur[n] er, you mean with the window resizing?
<bur[n] er> moshe: exactly
<bur[n] er> moshe: kaffeine leaves blackspace :\
<bur[n] er> it's the little things ya know ;)
<moshe> I just wish someone would bring back the old interface
<JavaGeek> is anyone running kubuntu?
<_aj> i am
<_aj> JavaGeek: 
<_aj> oops
<_aj> what do you need to know
<_aj> i'm looking at /etc/group
<_aj> it says in the sudoers file
<_aj> you just need to be part of the admin group to do sudo at least
<PokerFacePenguin> JavaGeek, this may help your root problem http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html
<JavaGeek> _aj: I only want to set the original groups I had for my account
<JavaGeek> I'm assuming they're the same for all accounts created during install
<jhealey> chiblik
<jhealey> try chiblik -r
<JavaGeek> _aj: could you give me the output of 'id'?
<PokerFacePenguin> extensive article on "forgetting root" and the like found at http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html  --- basically, boot to single user mode as suggested before by appending single to your grub boot entry
<JavaGeek> PokerFacePenguin: thx. I already fixed that part
<PokerFacePenguin> good deal
<JavaGeek> but I want to know what groups I need to set for my account
<_aj> you ready JavaGeek?
<JavaGeek> for starters, I had to set 'audio' group to hear sound
<JavaGeek> I can't mount my usb drives, so I guess I need another group
<_aj> id
<_aj> uid=1000(aj) gid=1000(aj) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(aj)
<JavaGeek> _aj: thx, that's what I needed
<_aj> no problem
<_aj> bed time for me
* JavaGeek is happy again
<drumline> For some reason, the GUI network config is not setting the gateway.   Anyone experience that?
<lascar> does anyone know how to install DVD in breezy?
<lascar> *install DVD playback i mean
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<thoreauputic> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> from memory, libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<jhealey> hey
<jhealey> anyone hree
<jhealey> ibn drinkkn
<jhealey> lo
<jhealey> hell
<Delvien> Vmware is a pain in the ass to get going......
<jonathon> hello im trying to setup my wireless and its recognised by the iwconfig but for somereason it wont work
<Knowerrors> Anybody else have problems getting gtk2-engines-gtk-qt settings to stick?
<_aj> Knowerrors: yes
<_aj> i always have to start a gnome app first
<_aj> manually from konsole
<_aj> like gnome-theme-manager
<_aj> it always does an ugly default gtk theme 
<Knowerrors> mine is stuck on custom settings I gave it a couple weeks ago, them is set to be the same as kde, while font is set to Tahoma
<Knowerrors> theme
<Knowerrors> Id like to set font to be same as kde also, but won't do it
<alistair> hi room!
<alistair> I got kubuntu working finally.
<alistair> anyone want to see a screenshot?
<`nauh> lol
<alistair>  :D
<alistair> its exciting for me
<alistair> ;)
<`nauh> hehe, i just installed it this afternoon
<`nauh> wireless is the only thing i don't have working right
<alistair> ahh
<alistair> want to read my blog?
<alistair> and see my screenshot?
<alistair> :D
<`nauh> hehe ok
<alistair> http://fischentwickler.blogspot.com/
<alistair> please leave a comment- I'd really appreciate it
<alistair> :D
<alistair> brb
<Knowerrors> kcontrol: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<Knowerrors> QFile::writeBlock: File not open
<Knowerrors> _aj: I get
<Knowerrors> that
<Knowerrors> when I try to change gtk style/font
<alistair> back
<alistair> nauh: did you see my blog?
<`nauh> yea
<alistair> cool, did you post a comment?
<`nauh> just a quick one
<`nauh> so you a gnome fan?
<alistair> I love enlightenment, but i've had problems getting it running in kubuntu
<alistair> gnome is really nice too though
<alistair> its clean, relatively light and fast.
<`nauh> really? whats it do
<`nauh> tru
<alistair> i posted about it in my blog
<alistair> :P
<`nauh> i mean what makes it worth installing
<`nauh> o
<`nauh> i didnt see that part
<alistair> oh, its a great window manager
<alistair> it looks really great once you get it running
<alistair> http://www.rasterman.com/e17/s001.jpg
<alistair> thats a screenshot
<alistair> http://www.rasterman.com/e17/dialogs2.png
<alistair> and another one :)
<`nauh> looks pretty nice
<`nauh> lotta gold :b
<alistair> yeah
<alistair> alright, i'm off to bed
<alistair> goodnite all
<Delvien> Hey guys trying to reinstall VMWARE now and it is giving me this error.. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/445837
<sproingie> Delvien: that error's about as clear as it gets.  use gcc 3.4.5, not gcc 4.0
<sproingie> export CC=gcc-3.4
<sproingie> then try again
<Delvien> aye hehe been trying that , 
<Delvien> brb
<Sneaky_Bastard> 'scuse me, is it possible to use something else besides ARTSD  for sound on Kubuntu ?
<crimsun> sure, you can use ALSA directly or ALSA's OSS emulation
<Sneaky_Bastard> hello?
<Sneaky_Bastard> anyone?
<Sneaky_Bastard> is there a way to use something besides ARTSD for sound ?
<aftertaf> Sneaky_Bastard:  yes, in control center, sound, you can choose alsa or threaded oss.
<gibarian> hi everyone
<aftertaf> hi :)
<gibarian> uh, is anybody familiar with artsdsp/seg fault errors?
<crimsun> depends
<crimsun> without a backtrace, they're kinda useless
<aftertaf> depends on error but error cannot be installed?
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf 
<gibarian> aftertaf: well, I'm using artsdsp -m to invoke Skype, but whenever I initiate a call, the app just quits with aforementioned seg fault...is there a log to backtrace that?
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee  :)
<aftertaf> gibarian:  no idea, a dont know kde enough to say so...
<aftertaf> I...
<_dave> anyone able to help with dual boot issue ?
<Hobbsee> _dave: sure, what issue?
<_dave> hobbsee : using map (hd0) (hd1) etc (actually used this in hoary and first kernal realease of breezy but using latest it borks.
<Hobbsee> any errors?
<_dave> just one saying that it cannot be done ( all within grubs menu list) so it's like a grub issue, know of a way to get the system to do a dectection of other OSes ?
<Hobbsee> reinstall grub, i guess?
<aftertaf> initramfs reconf?
<Hobbsee> or try lilo?
<aftertaf> _dave:  what kernels do you have installed, and which ones feature in grub? and are you wanting to boot windows too?
<_dave> Hobbsee rather not if possible
<aftertaf> _dave:  what is this map (hdo) thing about????   what evrsion of ubuntu are you on?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: it's to make windows think it's on hda1, IIRC
<aftertaf> i'm on dapper at home and i can autoboot ok...
<_dave> aftertaf 3 version 2.6.10-5-386 , 2.6.12-9-386 
<aftertaf> _dave:  whoah. you're not uptodate on your kernel then ;)
<aftertaf> _dave:  you can remove all but the lastest -386 kernel... and i recommend you install the linux kernel package for your processor too.... -k7 or -686
<_dave> aftertaf dam looking at an old copy of menu.lst also have 2.6.12-10-386
<aftertaf> ok. lol;
<aftertaf> _dave:  whats your processor?
<_dave> aftertaf setup is root (hd1,0) <NL> map (hd0) (hd1) <NL> map (hd1) map (hd0) <NL> makeactive <NL> chainloader +1
<aftertaf> _dave:  double use of installing the kernel for your proc.... 1: optimised kernel, 2. we'll see what grub autoconf says when it installs it...
<_dave> aftertaf amd k6
<Hobbsee> _dave: sudo fdisk -l <-- paste the output to pastebin
<Hobbsee> that could well make things easier
<Hobbsee> also pasting your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin
<aftertaf> ok.... _dave do what Hobbsee said... and also install linux-k7 package. in synaptic if possible, that way you can untick the 'close this window' thing  and see what the postinstall says.
<_dave> Hobbsee errr where is the pastebin ? i'm using konversation ?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> also see /topic
<_dave> ubotu thanks, don't use online chat much :)
<ubotu> _dave: sure thing
<_dave> aftertaf see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445921
<rraajj> Anyone who has a fix for the artsd problem in 3.5 final?
<Hobbsee> _dave: and your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<_dave> hobbsee http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/445924 - menu.lst (sorry forgot).
<Hobbsee> _dave: so the error says that it cant be done...
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Hobbsee> :) - useful link that
<Hobbsee> mmm...doesnt have what i was looking for
<_dave> Well Grub borks i just copied the text from an old menu.lst to the new one that was generated after the latest kernal was installed via adept
<aftertaf> _dave:  try dpkg-reconfigure grub....
<gibarian> Has anyone here successfuly installed Skype in Kde?
<Hobbsee> _dave: ah, try "grub-update" if the other one doesnt work
<aftertaf> _dave:  then after we'll try to get your windows on there
<aftertaf> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<aftertaf> hehe hi on another chan
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<gibarian> well thank you bot
<_dave> aftertaf & Hobbsee I'll try those options out many thanks for info, dave
<Hobbsee> no problems
<CarstenP> Hi! How to install Firefox 1.5 ?
<aftertaf> apt-get update :)
<CarstenP> aftertaf: Really?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> hmm... firefox1.5 is unsupported in breezy but if you would like to install (at your own risk) Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hobbsee> is another way - but i didnt know it was in repos....
<aftertaf> CarstenP:  ahh ok. it is in repos, but maybe only for dapper.
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you like the new system settings in the kmenu?
<crimsun> no, only 1.5 rc3 is in Dapper
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  i havent got 3.5 fully yet, cos upgrade removes 3/4 of kde right now
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> worked here, i think
<Hobbsee> as in, didnt seem to remove kde when i tried this morning
<aftertaf> dapper?
<Hobbsee> yes
<aftertaf> odd
<drumline> does ubuntu have access control lists
<Hobbsee> not positive it did get upgraded to 3.5, but it seemed to upgrade a lot of it
<ninHer> hi all
<drumline> cool..thx
<tools> Anybody here could give me a pointer how to disable auto features ( like opening cd in konqueror en kscd ) when inserting an audio CD?
<Emess> bahaha, i was talking to some one and mention wget, the guys comment: "how can you typo get to wget? moron"
<Emess> and with that i go
<Hobbsee> tools: kcontrol, kde components
<Hobbsee> somewher
<Hobbsee> e
<tools> thx, I'll have a look. I also found something about ivman. I googled quite a while yesterday, but it didn't occur to me to use a "windows" term like autorun in my queries. Silly me
<Hobbsee> tools: also, select a file of the file type that you want to assign in konq, open with, type program name, and tick the box that says "always open with this program"
<Hobbsee> maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but still useful
<Tm_T> tools: if you use KDE 3.5, remove ivman and install am-utils
<tools> TM_T: That sounds really usefull ( since I'm using 3.5 ). I'll have a look. 
<Tm_T> ivmanjust mounts without prompting, KDE's automounting system (using am-utils) ask what to do
<Tuxiscool> Hi, whenever I try to set up my apt sources, I always get errors such as these: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/zBrAUm21.html Anyone know what I can do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tuxiscool: does it come and go?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or is it always likethat?
<Tuxiscool> Always.
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like something wrong with the server
<Kamping_Kaiser> at a glance
<Kamping_Kaiser> try the au archives and see if it's better
<Tuxiscool> Alright.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you, they have a habit of not being perfect, but still
<Kamping_Kaiser> :%s/nz/au
<Tuxiscool> Yup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Tuxiscool> Much nicer.
<Tuxiscool> It's actually working, whee.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tuxiscool> For a start, I've had a pretty bad experience with Kubuntu.
<Tuxiscool> 1) My laptop has died while installing it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the repositories are ubuntu thing, not Kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> my desktop died installing xp, so now I'm only ubuntu ;)
<Tuxiscool> lol
<_mythos> never had a problem with centrino + ati laptops
<Kamping_Kaiser> well i lost a mobo, vid card, 3 months waiting on warrenty
<Kamping_Kaiser> and almost lost my hdd
<Tuxiscool> Kamping_Kaiser: I think it was just the laptop hdd, when I go to partition it there is nothing available to partition.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anything else se the hdd?
<Tuxiscool> Doesn't boot, heh.
<Tuxiscool> Nothing could even try.
<Kamping_Kaiser> DBaN?
<Tuxiscool> DBaN?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dariks boot and nuke
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's 1.5m floppy/iso image
<Tuxiscool> Wow, uncommenting all those lines really makes that package list expand 8)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Tuxiscool> 17294 packages, heh, don't think I'll be installing that many.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tuxiscool> Next thing on the agenda, sound is borked.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Tuxiscool> In the services manager, even when I try to start alsa, or alsa-utils, it continues to say 'Not Running'
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu uses esd
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<Tuxiscool> Huh? It should support any..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, well i think it does esd primarily
<Tuxiscool> Odd.
<gibarian> well, I'm back once again...I guess this is more of a hardware question, but...could it be possible that I can only have EITHER headphones OR speakers plugged into my computer?
<Tuxiscool> I guess it would be sensible for the speakers to stop after you plug headphones into them (assuming the headphone jack is in the speaker).
<gibarian> tuxiscool: nope, I plugged my headset into the back of my (four year old) computer....in order to get any sound into my headphone, I had to replug, so that now my external speakers are jacked into the line in
<Tuxiscool> ...line in? You're going to speak through the speaker?
<gibarian> Tuxiscool: well, nope...it was the only other free jack ;)
<gibarian> alright, I'm beginning to see my faulty reasoning here...
<Tuxiscool> lol
<dipnlik> can I use the camera:/ protocol in kubuntu? here I get a USB PTP Class Camera but get an error when opening this folder...
<Tuxiscool> How can I put a user in the 'sudoers file'?
<Tuxiscool> Erm, rephrase, where is the sudoers file?
<uniq>  /etc/sudoers. uyse the 'visudo' command.
<Tuxiscool> Thanks.
<os2mac> ok I am mildly concerned... that I haven't gotten any updates in a while.....
<szu> hi gyts
<szu> *guys
<szu> is it normal for amaroK to take 70-80% CPU?? [athlon 2500+] 
<sampan> szu, mine has never gone that high but on SOME mp3s it runs 16-30% ... on others, it's 2-4% ... very odd
<szu> I'm curious, I switched to KDE yesterday
<szu> and amarok doesn't go below 20%
<szu> I use xine -> alsa
<szu> might xine be the reason?
<sampan> i'm gstreamer --> artsd (mainly b/c i'm too newb to dare messing with sound stuff)
<Kamping_Kaiser> szu: your usage is very high
<szu> I switched to gstreamer -> alsa and it still 25%
<sampan> have you tried playing mp3s in other apps?  what's the cpu usage for them?  xmms/beep give me sub 3% constantly with all my mp3s -- it's just amarok that's funky with some
<Kamping_Kaiser> that sounds wrong to me (but i don't use it)
<szu> well I was using GNOME with bmp/bmpx and it never when over 0%
<szu> ;-)
<szu> *went
* Kamping_Kaiser remembers he was going to write a scrip to play mp3s in teh background from boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> need to get around to that :|
<sampan> :/  well i'm glad it's not just me having weirdly high amarok cpu
<szu> not it's again 40% and it is playing exactly the same song
<szu> it's cool app, but I won't be using mp3 player taking half of my horse power
<sampan> lol indeed 
<Kamping_Kaiser> szu: is the mp3 vbr? or some other funky thing?
<szu> are there known features in amarok that are power hungry?
<szu> right now it's playing mp3, 112kbps, cbr
<szu> but it shouldn't matter what it's playing as it's xine's work not amarok's
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, that snothing special :\
<szu> and certainly xine isn't the problem because it doesn't take so much cpu power with other xine based players
<szu> I noticed it when I installed karamba cpu monitor, I thought it was broken showing 80% all the time
<szu> it was fed up with gnome, but kde isn't all that great either :/
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs gnome
<szu> not amarok works at 2%, second later 30%..
<szu> maybe it's doing something extra in the background?
<chakie_work> szu: any visualizations  on?
<chakie_work> szu: i always turn off the funky stuff at the bottom of the window. at least it doesn't have to be at 100 fps
<sampan> i tried turning the peak meter thing off at the bottom -- had exactly zero effect on cpu usage -- but then again, it only happens on -some- songs for me
<chakie_work> maybe it is refreshing the mp3 collection?
<chakie_work> that means going through a lot of id3 tags
<chakie_work> also try askin in #amarok, maybe the nice people there have any hints
<sampan> i turned off the auto-scanning of the collection too ... it really seems tied to specific files for me --runs 3% on some, and then 10-30% on others
<szu> [sorry I was on the phone] 
<andreas_> ic
<szu> I turned off visualisation and it has no impact
<sampan> if i slide my mouse over amarok on problem songs, it's constantly going in and out of the "waiting" cursor (the one with the embedded circle and the rotating dots on a dial like) -- so strange
<szu> yeah, I notice it too
<szu> it also doesn't matter whether I use stereo, surround or pass-thorough output
<sampan> heh, i just tried connecting to a stream -- whew 98% cpu
<szu> no response at #amarok :/
<szu> ok, i'm heading to university
<szu> cu guys
<granbar> Hey. Which java should I use?
<granbar> I'm having trouble using GCJ
<Kamping_Kaiser> try the one in multiverse, but it depends what's wrong
<granbar> It doesn't support templates in for instance ArrayList and Map
<granbar> Is that problem familiar, Kamping_Kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure of the exact problem, but gcj is only a subset of sun java
<Kamping_Kaiser> so grab java out of mutliverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> itsa bout 22m
<burepe> I am trying to unmount a drive and it says device busy. What should I do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> burepe: check you don't have any Windows open withteh device
<Kamping_Kaiser> or files open
<Kamping_Kaiser> then worry again :)
<raphink> while(windows.state == open) { worry("a lot"); }
<burepe> Kamping_Kaiser, I don't 
<burepe> the drive already has  a bunch of fsk0000.ren files on it so I have to reformat. maybe it is related to that
<granbar> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm downloading the official version from sun.com now...
<Kamping_Kaiser> burepe: open up konsole, and run `lsof |grep devicename`
<burepe> it just let me reformat it. I was trying to delete the partition and then reformat, but I was just able to reformat it. so it seems ok
<burepe> Actually I think there is something wrong with the mount. would you mind walking me through the set up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> granbar: ok, but you will have to check the wiki for instructions to install
<Kamping_Kaiser> burepe: i can try, but I'm trying to learn something myself ;)
<burepe> ok thanks though
<granbar> Okay. Thanks, Kamping_Kaiser
<burepe> i tried that command and it just retrurned
<burepe> so looks ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> np granbar
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell granbar about java
<granbar> Kamping_Kaiser: Sorry to bother you again, but there is no package candidate called j2re1.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> in apt?
<granbar> Yes.
<granbar> I've enabled both universe and multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll just check
<Hobbsee> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<Hobbsee> yes there is....
<granbar> But it's no installable
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> from memory, javadeb is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<granbar> So I should add that to my sourcces?
<Hobbsee> granbar: nah, just get the deb of j2re1.5 from there, save it to your /home/user and sudo dpkg -i packagename<tab>
<granbar> Okay. Thanks. I'll try that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> granbar: you want http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> that exact file :P
<granbar> Downloading it now :)
<granbar> I'll check back in 30 minutes :)
<Hobbsee> then in the console, sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> dialup?
<granbar> No. I'm on a shared line, and my neighbour is downloading porr
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<granbar> Damn those dwarves
<Hobbsee> ugh lol
<aftertaf> oh well, dapper has removed my K
<dipnlik> is it possible to force konqueror to use a specific font for browsing? Arial is ugly, if only I could make everything into Deja Vu Sans COndensed...
<aftertaf> ill just not reboot until april ;)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: removed your k?
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: i'd say you can...it'll be under configure in konq
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: yeah, appearance tab
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: that setting only works on sites that didn't setup a default font
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: try www.flickr.com for example
<aftertaf> yep :/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Fix a beastie for Kubuntu Hug Day, #ubuntu-bugs | Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | KDE 3.5 is out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Hobbsee> *sigh* - that makes more sense, but looks worse!
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: you cant set for all sites to use it?
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: don't think so :(
<Hobbsee> that's a pain...
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: maybe it can be don with user stylesheets, but not sure
<aftertaf> itll come back one day
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: as in, your kdm, or you kmenu?
<aftertaf> as in K
<aftertaf> kde
<brosio> kubuntu breazy has kde 3.5 or kde3.4.3?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 43
<brosio> a release with 3.5 when will be done ?
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  it removed like all the kde packages apart from 2 :)
<aftertaf> i'm now on e17buntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i want to reliease mIbuntu
<viviersf> why doesnt qtparted resize ext3
<viviersf> but it does resize ext2 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, should
<Kamping_Kaiser> just not a mounted partition
<djk_> why isn't azureus in the repos?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's probably not free enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i don't know
<djk_> well it was free enough with hoary 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. then maybe no one has packagedit
<djk_> probably, but for some reason that seems rather odd..
<viviersf> Kamping_Kaiser, im telling you it doesnt want to
<Kamping_Kaiser> djk_: *shrug*
<Kamping_Kaiser> viviersf: ok.
<viviersf> it needs a library
<viviersf> or sumthing
<djk_> viviersf: like i told you this morning, about 11ish hours ago, you need ext2resize
<viviersf> djk_, i do have it installed
<viviersf> or wait
<viviersf> wth
<djk_> qtparted just uses other programs to manipulate partitions
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: :(
<djk_> aftertaf?
<djk_> eh..time for a nap.. i thought that was a word :(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Fix a beastie for Kubuntu Hug Day, #ubuntu-bugs | Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Hobbsee> djk_: lol - no, aftertaf is a person
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> who is currently kicking ass on armagetron :)
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<csalsb> can someone help on boot issues
<propagandhi> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<burepe> I have a drive that has a bunch of fsk0000.ren files (i guess which means the drive is messed), so I reformated, now I want to unmount and remount. But I get device busy errors. I have no open files or windows. Any suggestions?
<chakie_work> you formatted a mounted drive?
<burepe> yeah
<manveru> u oh...
<djk_> a simple rm -rf /foo would have been smarter..
<manveru> there was no warning about DO NOT FORMAT WHILE THE DRIVE IS MOUNTED?
<burepe> no
<manveru> printed in much larger letters across the screen, preferabilly in red radiating color?
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<manveru> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<manveru> nevers saw that page...
<burepe> What should I do about this harddrive?
<manveru> uhm... well...
<manveru> i'm sure a low-level-format will help...
<burepe> what does that mean?
<chakie_work> if it seems to be broken, don't use it
<burepe> I  want to fix it
<burepe> there is nothing on it
<burepe> Should I throw it away?
<manveru> what filesystem was it before?
<burepe> fat32
<burepe> and it was messed 
<manveru> hmm...
<burepe> I had fsk0000.ren files
<burepe> on all of it
<manveru> yeah, they are generated from the windows chkdisk if i remember right...
<R0bNyc> how can i get kde 3.5 upgrade from kde 3.4 
<burepe> they where generated when I shut down the computer
<manveru> not sure, but maybe a fsck might help
<burepe> file locations were all wrong 
<burepe> what does that mean?
<manveru> boot your kubuntu in recovery-mode
<burepe> that is what I am chatting on now
<manveru> and run 'fsck /dev/hdaX'
<burepe> ok
<manveru> whatever the partition of the windows was
<manveru> or fat32 if no win was on it...
<manveru> since there is a fsck.vfat i guess it can repair it...
<kkathman> R0bNyc: try waiting a few days and then getting it from the standard breezy repos :)
<R0bNyc> kkathman, thanks
<R0bNyc> i wanted to try it now but ok 
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> R0bNyc: there are still a few things being worked out, that will assure a better, cleaner install
<R0bNyc> okie-dokie :)
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> here I am on another comp
<burepe2> restat in safe mode a go.
<R0bNyc> do u guys think kubuntu is faster than ubuntu
<burepe2> no
<burepe2> the other way around
<burepe2> I think
<kkathman> R0bNyc: performance is many times hardware specific
<burepe2> Can I just restart the session in safe mode or do I have to restart the whole computer?
<R0bNyc> true
<kkathman> R0bNyc: with equal hardware, and configuration I'd say they are about the same
<R0bNyc> i noticed here on my slow pc 635mhz 256mb kubuntu seems better
<burepe2> manveru: do I have to restart the whole comp or just the session in safemode?
<kkathman> R0bNyc: that may well be. On slower performing systems, you might even look at Xubuntu (xfce)
<burepe2> how do you say that
<burepe2> ?
<R0bNyc> kkathman, true
<manveru> burepe2, you restart the computer in safe-mode
<manveru> burepe2, or recovery... whatever it's called
<manveru> thought you did that
<manveru> R0bNyc, e17 beats them both :)
<burepe2> are safemode and failsafe the samething
<burepe2> ?
<kkathman> R0bNyc: I have a similar machine  here in my office (not the only I am normally on) but a file server that I use xubuntu on and its very performant with only 128mb memory
<burepe2> I started to but
<djk_> manveru: why all that trouble, can't he just simply put the install cd in, go to the partitioner, kill the partition, and recreate it
<manveru> no
<burepe2> I am not sure how exactly
<manveru> djk_, din't think of that - normally i take my grml and fix it
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> cd?
<manveru> burepe2, do like djk says
<manveru> your kubuntu-cd
<R0bNyc> kkathman, sometimes this pc says its only usign 128mb and i can see the perfomance dropped so bad in kubuntu or ubuntu 
<manveru> djk_, but i guess the partitioner doesn't do fat32...
<djk_> manveru: yes it does
<manveru> really? - good to know
<manveru> haven't had that for years now - so i'm not up2date
<kkathman> R0bNyc: well, of course, an intensive GUI front end will challenge a slower processor and older machine. Typically the best way to combat it, and most cost effective, is to get more memory
<djk_> manveru: besides, he just needs to kill the partition. he could do that with the win-cd (or any other OS cd with a partitioner) as well
<kkathman> R0bNyc: the older the machine, the more memory is desired for linux as a rule of thumb
<manveru> djk_, of course...
<R0bNyc> oh 
<kkathman> unless you just decide to run at CLI
<manveru> kkathman, you can use wmii or eon3 or e16/17 as well... they don't eat anything considerable
<kkathman> true manveru :)
<manveru> i've had an old 150mhz and used e16/OOo on it :)
<djk_> which OOo?
<kkathman> although, e16/17 is quite a bit harder to configure for the novice
<manveru> what was actual a year ago?
<kkathman> but its a nice facelift :)
<djk_> 1.something?
<manveru> djk_, it still is 1.9 - might have been 1.3 or something
<manveru> kkathman, yeah - indeed
<djk_> manveru: well, yes, i meant the public release number ;) 
<manveru> kkathman, one thing why i prefer e17 now over kde is that it has no kicker
<R0bNyc> kkathman, whats this then http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<manveru> kkathman, you can place your stuff everywhere you want, and everything is really integrated in the desktop
<djk_> manveru: got some screenshots of e17?
<kkathman> manveru: I use a split kicker, very minimal and then use ksmoothdock
<kkathman> at one point I wasnt using a kicker at all with KDE
<manveru> djk_, www.get-e.org or nixel.manveru.net for mine
<djk_> manveru: thanks, wasn't sure if get-e is the correct address after the google search.
<manveru> djk_, hehe :)
<burepe2> Ok, I gotta burn a new cd, but in the meantime, can you tell me about this? Here's the story, I got a fat32 hard drive in my kubuntu that is shared with a windows comp. I chose fat32 so they could both wite to it. Then one day I got all these fsk00000.ren files on the drive, so I am reformating it. So my questions are, is there another file system that both windows and linux can write to instead of fat32? And since the harddrive that I am fix
<kkathman> manveru: what i do is use ksmoothdock as my primary interface, which hides itself when not in use. Then I strip kicker to 2 applets - trash and clock on the right side at 11%, and a second panel on the left to hold my desktop shortcut and tray (12%) which auto-hides also
<manveru> kkathman, i had my icons and stuff on top - kpager2 in the middle down - the trash, clock and tray on the lower right... everything for autohide
<manveru> but it still didn't cut the edge...
<kkathman> manveru: I have a couple of SK applets too...performance and weather
<kkathman> but I use kvirc, which has a transparent mode, which is quite attractive
<MenZa`> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<MenZa`> :O
<MenZa`> :D
<manveru> oh, superkaramba makes my computer cry...
<kkathman> manveru: really?  I tend to idle at about 4% with 2 SK themes running and 7 desktop apps
<djk_> burepe2: no, there isn't. writing to ntfs is still experimental in linux.
<manveru> my hardware is at least 2 years old... so i don't have to spend much money on it
<manveru> and it's a rule-of-thumb for linux - the older the hardware, the better it's supported
<burepe2> I heard there was a plug in  for windows to write to ext3. is that true?
<BigKahuna> !ivtv
<ubotu> BigKahuna: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aftertaf> well i have had Kde removed surgically by a certain duck :)
<MenZa`> hm
<manveru> burepe2, yeah, there is
<kkathman> manveru: I understand that!  I built this one from scratch, for around $325...sempron, 1 gb and a 100gb drive. Im adding a 320gb drive this weekend
<aftertaf> burepe2:  yes it is.... explore2fs and frineds google ;)
<BigKahuna> Anybody have a hauppauge TV tuner card working with Kubuntu?
<MenZa`> I did the first two commands (wget and apt-key) on the KDE 3.5 thingy - what now? apt-get install kde ?
<MenZa`> (sudo apt-get install kde)
<djk_> manveru: but he can't install win on it can he?
<burepe2> How can I find that? manveru
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  you have dke already, dist-upgrade!!
<djk_> burepe2: google might be a start
<manveru> djk_, uh... on?
<kkathman> MenZa`: follow the instructions on kde.org
<manveru> djk_, ext3?
<djk_> manveru: ext3
<djk_> manveru: yes
<kkathman> MenZa`: but you might run into problems
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  install kubuntu-desktop then dist upgrade
<manveru> of course not
<kkathman> hey aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hey kkathman  :)
<manveru> that would be blasphemic for microsoft
<aftertaf> it is.. cos it exists.
* aftertaf thinks
<MenZa`> dist upgrade - how :o?
<burepe2> djk_: I don't really know what I am looking for. a name something would be good
<manveru> burepe2, wait a second
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> burepe2:  explore2fs
<djk_> burepe2: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<aftertaf> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<burepe2> thanks
<MenZa`> aftertaf: I'm not getting any,
<djk_> MenZa`: neither am i :(
<MenZa`> update gives a lot of output
<MenZa`> lol djk_ 
<MenZa`> whilst the others just tell me that "0 uninstalled 0 upgraded" etc.
<aftertaf> loool djk_ 
<Dark_Sith> hello peeps
<MenZa`> lo Dark_Sith 
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  installed kubuntu-desktop?
<MenZa`> I did that a few days ago :S
<MenZa`> and I just did now
<Dark_Sith> what's up MenZa?
<aftertaf> and dist-upgrade does nuthin?
<MenZa`> exactly, aftertaf 
<MenZa`> Dark_Sith: trying to install kde 3.6
<MenZa`> 3.5*
<manveru> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  then pastebin your sources.list
<manveru> fskn
<manveru> too late :)
<Dark_Sith> :-) busy then 
<MenZa`> aftertaf: awesome, gotta link me to that later :D
<aftertaf> lol Dark_Sith 
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  wazzat?
<MenZa`> that's /dev/sources.lst rite?
<djk_> MenZa`: /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  wong
<aftertaf>  :)
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  either that our kde3.5is installed ;)
<burepe2> djk_: That looks just like a viewer. it says nothing about writing
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5302
* aftertaf is using e17buntu
<MenZa`> aftertaf: I just checked :P
<MenZa`> KDE 3.4
<manveru> aftertaf, huh?
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> edu buntu methinks?
<MenZa`> edubuntu*
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  you need to change your sources.list
<burepe2> djk_: also, that lets you see the files but can you actually read them with that?
<MenZa`> uh oh
<MenZa`> well I'm in nano - what do I change :S?
<Dark_Sith> how can i see if kubuntu found my dial-in modem?
<aftertaf> MenZa`:           deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main 
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  and comment out your crdom line too.
<MenZa`> aftertaf: do I just add that deb :S?
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  yup ;)   and remove the cdrom one
<MenZa`> why remove the cdrom one :O!
<djk_> burepe2: i didn't suggest that prog, i just looked for the link, but yes, reading (ext3) it does, apparently writing (ext3) it does not.
<aftertaf> Dark_Sith:  good Qu. dunno at all ..; :/
<burepe2> djk_: thanks
<MenZa`> ah right
<aftertaf> and google you should.
<djk_> MenZa`: so it'll look for the progs online instead of old ones which are on the cd.
<MenZa`> ah, good
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  cos cd is not updated like website ;)
<MenZa`> does it matter where I put that line in?
<djk_> no
<manveru> burepe2, http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/index.htm
<djk_> just the right file ;) and save it, and sudo apt-get update 
<burepe2> MenZa`: djk_ So I am just formating the drive with the cd? do I have to do anything else first or after (with the cd)?
<MenZa`> uh, where's my cdrom drive then :S?
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> at the top
<manveru> burepe2, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<MenZa`> what's the key command to save again :S?
<MenZa`> ^S?
<manveru> ^O
<manveru> they all are written on the bottom of nano...
<MenZa`> permission denied
<manveru> you need to use it with sudo
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  do it with sudo
<MenZa`> how do I sudo from nano?
<MenZa`> :O
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  you sudo nano from prompt
<aftertaf> !lart MenZa` 
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on MenZa`
<MenZa`> oh lol
<djk_> burepe2: yes, you're just deleting that partition and recreating it. and no you don't really have to do anything else.
<aftertaf> :)
* aftertaf will brb
<burepe2> djk_: cool
<djk_> burepe2: but keep the cd, after you've installed windows again you will need the cd again to reinstall grub
<MenZa`> ack!
<burepe2> there is no windows
<djk_> brb
<kkathman> MenZa`: are you sure you want to go to kde3.5?? lol 
<MenZa`> wrote :)
<MenZa`> kkathman: heh
<kkathman> seriously
<kkathman> MenZa`: I have a feeling we will see you in here alot in the near future :)
<MenZa`> kkathman: I've been here a lot before :\
<djk_> burepe2: is there a fat32?
<kkathman> MenZa`: theres really no reason to upgrade .. there arent that many changes and the rest of the KDE apps arent even synched with it
<MenZa`> kkathman: I'm updating now :S
<MenZa`> but wel
<MenZa`> I only did apt-get update
<kkathman> good luck
<MenZa`> too late to turn back?
<MenZa`> :D
<kkathman> I hope you are one of the few that experiences few problems :)
<MenZa`> it's not too late to turn back, is it :\?
<djk_> MenZa`: no, you just updated the apt-list... you didn't actually update any programs yet
<MenZa`> good :p
<MenZa`> just updating kopete then
<MenZa`> :p
<kkathman> The developers are synching everything up and intend to put the whole thing in the standard repositories soon. But, KDE 3.5 really wont be official for Breezy
<kkathman> it will be for Dapper tho
<kkathman> and even then, its a transition until KDE 4 comes out
<djk_> what's the deadline on kde4?
<kkathman> next year
<djk_> well yes
<djk_> but that's vague...
<kkathman> I'm thinking sometime between say March and June or so..but thats just a guess...you can probably get details on kde.org
<djk_> march/june would be nice :)
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> could be later tho
<kkathman> 3.5 was a little late
<kkathman> and it wasnt completely done
<djk_> i always wonder how they keep coding..there must be an end to their to-do-list...
<kkathman> prolly not..just an end to what goes in what release :)
<djk_> just seems like they don't really know where they are going with it sometimes.
<kkathman> I think they have a vision, but it changes (as these things do of course)..the trick is to incorporate new things into the overall vision
<kkathman> thats tricky
<djk_> for example they removed the magnifying-when-hovering-with-your-mouse-over-an-icon which was in i think 3.2 or so because it was buggy and bla, but apparently want to bring it back into it in 4 (which is why i hope 4 will be released soon:) )
<kkathman> and its not like a real software development company either...the effort is fragmented and not "full time" if you will :)
<kkathman> so on the whole, they do a pretty good job to output a quality product
<burepe2> djk_: I did it and the drive is unmounted. I need to edit fstab. I think it was done in correctly and that was what caused all the .ren files in the first place. The line I have now is /dev/hdb1       /media/120baby auto defaults,umask=000   0     2
<manveru> hehe, nice name :)
<djk_> baby hehe
<burepe2> thanks
<djk_> burepe2: i thought you're going to reinstall windows? or not?
<burepe2> there is no windows
<djk_> that's good.
<burepe2> the windows is another comp
<MenZa`> what do you guys use, firefox, konq or other browser?
<burepe2> this is a shared drive in the linux machine
<djk_> ah.
<burepe2> firefox!
<djk_> MenZa`: Opera - it's pure love :)
<manveru> MenZa`, firefox&&konqueror&&dillo&&w3m...
<MenZa`> firefox owns all imo
<manveru> depends on what i need...
<MenZa`> I use Opera Mini for my mob :D
<kkathman> I use Opera for everything...browsing, mail, news. rss feeds, even chat sometimes :)
<kkathman> one stop shopping :)
<MenZa`> ungh
<burepe2> there is a extension for firefox which give it a lot of opera's features called, all in one sidebar
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i use gni/ linux for most of that ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gnu
<kkathman> Im not in love with the new firefox 1.5...it was a disappointment to me 
<djk_> kkathman: a fellow connoisseur :)
<MenZa`> 1000th prisoner executed in the US this morning (7AM GMT)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  great :)
<burepe2> firefox it the most amazing peice of software I have ever used. the extensions are amazing
<MenZa`> burepe2: amen
<MenZa`> hehe, I'm a danish mozilla translator ;
<MenZa`> ;)
<kkathman> burepe2: but most of those extensions and themes wont run under 1.5 right now :)
<burepe2> cool
<manveru> i use the extensions very much... if they only could get rid of the browser ^^
<kkathman> ROFL
<MenZa`> kkathman: yeah, quite a few will :)
<manveru> nah, bad joke :)
<kkathman> MenZa`: not yet
<MenZa`> kkathman: I'm currently stocking a few for the danish Firemonger cd
<burepe2> manveru: djk_ did that line look ok to you?
<manveru> wich line?
<kkathman> of course, the windows version of FF is much more robust and has more features, which kinda ticks me off 
<MenZa`> could you guys check if http://www.menza.org looks proper in opera and dillo :P? IE, Konq and FX are all checked and work ok
<burepe2> the one about the fstab
<manveru> kkathman, well - first of all it was written to beat IE...
<burepe2> with 120baby in it
<kkathman> manveru: oh sure absolutely...and they know where there market is :)
<burepe2> up above a little
<kkathman> and its NOT linux unfortunately :)
<MenZa`> wtf
<djk_> burepe2: i'm not an fstab expert, looks okay, try it, if it works good, if not,one shall change it.
<manveru> burepe2, oh... didn't check that
<MenZa`> I got an error while trying to open konqueror
<kkathman> MenZa`: welcome to KDE 3.5
<manveru> rofl
<MenZa`> kkathman: well, I didnt update.
<MenZa`> :P
<kkathman> oh yeah?
<manveru> i use konqueror in e17 even - with kde3.5 installed...
<kkathman> hehe
<burepe2> I got thoes .ren files, but i don't know why. won't it just happen again djk_ manveru
<manveru> burepe2, did you format it to fat32 again?
* kkathman doesnt use Konqueror for anything
<burepe2> yea
<manveru> then, all bets are off for me...
<MenZa`> error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefinded symbol: _ZN6KParts10WindowArgsD1Ev
<kkathman> MenZa`: welcome to KDE 3.5 :)
<MenZa`> I didnt update, kkathman  :P
<kkathman> well, was Konq working before?
<MenZa`> yeah, it was
<burepe2> thanks for all the help though. maybe someone else here knows. I'll ask. manveru
<djk_> burepe2: i certainly can't tell you what windows will do ;) even if it happens, google what they are first, and don't format a mounted partition, use rm -rf /whereever/its/mounted/ to delete _all_ files on that partition
<kkathman> hmm and you did something and now its not?
<MenZa`> kde help doesn't work either
<MenZa`> hooray for kde
<MenZa`> :\
<gibarian> Hi everyone...has anyone in here gotten Skype to work?
<manveru> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<kkathman> MenZa`: I think I remember saying...wait a few days till it gets in the repos :)
<MenZa`> "Couldn't find mimetype: application/octet-stream"
<MenZa`> Well kkathman, as I said; I DIDNT UPDATE!
<burepe2> thanks for your help djk_
<djk_> MenZa`: your site looks like any other blog in Opera ;)
<kkathman> well apparently you did something?
<djk_> burepe2: no problem
<djk_> burepe2: manveru and aftertaf helped too ;)
<MenZa`> meh, djk_  :P
<gibarian> manveru: yes, well, I've read the Howtos, et al, but I'm still getting segfaulted everytime I start up skype via artsdsp
<burepe2> Anyone here know what would cause fsk0000.ren files on a fat32 partion
<burepe2> thanks aftertaf
<djk_> MenZa`: well, put some titties on there and i'll like it :p
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> any way to downgrade konqueror then :\?
<djk_> burepe2: were they .ren or .rec?
<djk_> burepe2: btw, was there a "30times mounted -check" when you booted your machine before you saw these fsck0000 files?
<MenZa`> wow
<MenZa`> "Protocol not supported: http://"
<MenZa`> (more accurately, "http")
<MenZa`> !protocol
<ubotu> MenZa`: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<MenZa`> lol
<IULIUS23ro> hello kubuntu world!!!
<MenZa`> lo IULIUS23ro 
<IULIUS23ro> what kind of fonts do i have to install on my kubuntu cause these are really ...
<djk_> the fonts you like better....
<IULIUS23ro> =))
<MenZa`> can anyone help me install a new protocol :\
<MenZa`> ?
<IULIUS23ro> any suggestions?
<MenZa`> for konq that is
<MenZa`> it can't read "http"
<kkathman> MenZa`: you have some serious things wrong...if it doesnt recognize http :)
<MenZa`> well, I'm just dling kdelibs :P
<MenZa`> uh oh
<MenZa`> this is bad shit
<MenZa`> I can't even read my files
<MenZa`> :O!
<djk_> burepe2: and do you have more than one distro on that pc with that partition?
<IULIUS23ro> format c:/q =))
<dipnlik> LOL
<djk_> naa, a simple format is so not stylistic..
<djk_> this here has style:  [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ]  == 0 ]  && sudo rm -rf * || echo "You live"  
<ganymed> hello everybody.
<ganymed> i have some minor issues with breezy. they are minor, but they are quite nerv wrecking
<ganymed> nerve
<djk_> yes?
<kkathman> ganymed: well nothing is perfect I suppose :)
<djk_> kkathman: opera is ;)
<kkathman> heck ya it is
<ganymed> i have two major working places... one is a wireless network (via dhcp), the other a static cable network. when i change between them i always "lose" my standard gateway...
<ganymed> kkathman: do you mean me or kubuntu?
<kkathman> ganymed: thats normal. If you think about it you'll figure out why :)  You have two ehtX devices and should configure them separately I imagine
<kkathman> and Im SURE neither one of you is perfect
<ganymed> in /etc/network/interfaces the gateway is defined per device--> eth0 has the gateway entry, eth1 not (auto instead). but everytime i come from university, the gateway entry in interfaces is deleted
<kkathman> ganymed: dunno, could be a bug...you might write that up and report it
<kkathman> if its not already been reported...but Ive never experienced this phenomenon
<kkathman> ganymed: I suppose you could create a small bash script to write the gateway on boot up 
<ganymed> the strange thing is: kcontrol cannot deal with it
<ganymed> it treats gateways "globally", what i don't understand...
<ganymed> if i change the gateway in kcontrol, nothing happens...
<ganymed> i have to quit it and use ifup/ifdown
<ganymed> so you think, it's a bug?
<kkathman> ganymed: if you happen to have the gnome core on your machine also, try sudo network-admin
<kkathman> if not, you can use dhclient at the CLI
<bluszcz> hi
<bluszcz> i've just instaled breezy
<andyi> Zdfasdf
<ganymed> but i cannot use dhcp for my cable networkj
<bluszcz> and i don't have popup icons for my cd on desktop
<ganymed> update it...
<bluszcz> anyone got this issue?
<ganymed> ok. have to go fr now... thx and cu later.
<kkathman> hmm had a good page for him too
<kkathman> http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/networkconfig.shtml
<kkathman> bluszcz: you need to enable system device icons
<kkathman> bluszcz: system settings - desktop -behavior
<djk_> kkathman: well i guess if someone can't invest more than 10 mins into a really nervewrecking problem it might not be that nervewrecking.
<bluszcz> kkathman: i've got this
<djk_> kkathman: are you an irc expert?
<bluszcz> kkathman: in this howto http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=DBUS there is written, then i need older version of dbus and hal
<kraehenbuehl> hello are there games installed on kubuntu?
<kkathman> bluszcz: I have no idea what you are talking about
<kkathman> kraehenbuehl: yes
<kkathman> kraehenbuehl: oddly enough they are on the K-menu under "games"
<fredrik> How do I install VLC?
<bluszcz> kkathman: what should i do to have auto icons onto my desktop?
<djk_> fredrik: editing your sources.list, updating it, sudo apt-get install vlc
<aftertaf> weekend :)
<IULIUS23ro> su: Authentication failure
<IULIUS23ro> when i try in ckonsole su - this error appears 
<IULIUS23ro> why?
<IULIUS23ro> what can i do to fix it
<djk_> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<djk_> read that IULIUS23ro 
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<IULIUS23ro> how can i run 6281-fonts.patch from the konsole?
<manveru> patch 6281-fonts.patch whereveryouwantittopatch
<IULIUS23ro> where?
<IULIUS23ro> thats the problem
<manveru> dunno
<manveru> never heard about this patch
<manveru> where did you get it?
<IULIUS23ro> google
<manveru> is there a README?
<manveru> and what is it for?
<djk_> is that even a linux-patch?
<IULIUS23ro> for fixing fonts
<IULIUS23ro> kde fonts
<manveru> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6281
<manveru> this one?
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<manveru> IULIUS23ro, why do you want this?
<IULIUS23ro> i dont like kubuntu fonts
<manveru> this is a patch for a KDE-HEADER
<IULIUS23ro> look very strange for me
<manveru> and you think you get different fonts using that?
<IULIUS23ro> maybe :-/
<manveru> you know that you have to recompile KDE for this?
<kkathman> manveru: seems extreme just to get a font
<kkathman> esp a console font
<manveru> it's no font
<Bushman> hi
<kkathman> oh?
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki
<manveru> RCS file: /home/kde/kdebase/kcontrol/fonts/Makefile.am,v
<manveru> this is the file the patch is for...
<manveru> it only adds a menu somwhere
<kkathman> eek
<Bushman> does anyone knows how to set up kubuntu to be able input japanese text?
<IULIUS23ro> ty for the tip
<manveru> IULIUS23ro, there are better ways to get different fonts
<IULIUS23ro> such as?
<manveru> check google for 'fonts kde change' or something
<kkathman> is it JUST the console fonts you are alledgedly having a problem with?
<manveru> Bushman, there are programs for that as well...
<IULIUS23ro> no
<IULIUS23ro> every fonts
<IULIUS23ro> my eyes are cryng
<IULIUS23ro> crying 
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro:  first you need to realize...that Linux fonts are not the same quality as Windows fonts, so if you are looking for something like that...you'll never get it
<Bushman> manveru: do they support whole linux?
<IULIUS23ro> i know that i will have to deal with this cause i really dont like winbloze
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: I just dont want you chasing something that meets a standard that cant be reached
<Bushman> or just text editirs
<manveru> Bushman, everything
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: I find the Bitstream Vera Sans to be quite a good one
<Bushman> manveru: cool, name?
<IULIUS23ro> lets see
<manveru> Bushman, http://www.tlug.jp/craigoda/writings/linux-nihongo/linux-nihongo.html
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: in addition I would check screen parameters in your xorg...and be sure that they are set to manufacturer spec with regard to HSync Vsync and Refresh rate
<IULIUS23ro> thats the real problem cause my monitor havent many days to live :(
<Bushman> thank you, i'll check
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: lastly, if you work in a harsh light environment...such as flourescent ones, that is hard on the eyes also
<IULIUS23ro> 1024x768 70Hz
<manveru> IULIUS23ro, i work with 72... 60 would be inacceptable... but 70?
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: I run at 1280 x 1024, LCD Panel Display and things are quite acceptable
<kkathman> 70 is an odd refresh rate
<IULIUS23ro> next week i will buy a new monitor but till than :(
<kkathman> 60 and 75 are standard
<kkathman> but be sure your monitor supports it
<manveru> 60 makes my eyes hurt
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<_jonas> I am trying to download a movie from piratebay using Bittorrent but there is no progress bar. How can I tell that it is downloading? In XP there was an icon showing the progress... 
<IULIUS23ro> how can i stop x server cause ive installed my nvidia drivers?
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: ctrl-alt-backspace
<manveru> but i just searched for my monitors specs... put h and vsync in the xorg.conf and everything was fine
<kkathman> that will stop and restart
<IULIUS23ro> only stop
<manveru> hmm
<kkathman> no it restarts too
<kkathman> or should
<manveru> is there some init.d for x-server?
<IULIUS23ro> "/usr/bin/kdm stop ??"
<manveru> yeah
<kkathman> manveru: startx ?
<manveru> that should do it
<IULIUS23ro> see in 2 minutes
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<manveru> killing kdm is always killing x for me
<kkathman> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts everything for me...brings me to the login
<manveru> yeah, but x has to be stopped for installing nvidia-drivers
<IULIUS23ro> doesnt work
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<Stele> kdm stop is what you want
<kkathman> manveru: right.. I believe that c-a-backspace does the equivalent of a stop X and startx
<Stele> for installing nv drivers
<manveru> hehe - _jonas shouldn't have mentioned what he is doing with BT and could have had help...
<kkathman> stele what does ctrl-alt-backspace do??
<Stele> restarts desktop environment
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> stops x and restarts x
<manveru> it makes FLASH - WHOOOM and you are back again
<kkathman> I like that  Flash-Whoom 
* kkathman puts that in a can and sells it
<Stele> right - hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 - log in, kdm stop, then install nv driver
<Stele> then kdm start
<kkathman> aha...good there stele thanx :)
<Stele> dont forget to modify xorg.conf
<kkathman> stele doesnt the install of the nvidia drivers usually mod the xorg.conf?
<kkathman> or is that separate?
<Stele> no it does NOT do it for you - read the Readme
<kkathman> ahh ok...mine works just asking for personal knowledge :)
<Stele> you MUST replace "nv" with "nvidia" (or vice versa - cant remember) to enable the new driver
<Stele> check the nv installer readme
<Stele> and you have to remove two lines from the conf file
<IULIUS23ro> nvidia.ko error
<IULIUS23ro> how can i fix that problem with nvidia driver?
<kkathman> ask Uncle Google maybe?  I dunno
<IULIUS23ro> uncle google tricked me
<IULIUS23ro> i dont trust him 
<kkathman> oki doki
<kkathman> guess you could call nvidia
<kkathman> but there's lots of stuff on Google on that error
<IULIUS23ro> or no 3d cause im not a gamer
<kkathman> hey Delvien :)
<Delvien> hey
<burepe2> I am going in to the settings and from the little computer icon to change my shared folders and when I click on administrator mode in Samba or File Sharing,  can enter the root password, but then it won"t give me administrator priviliges. So I can't change anything. How do I make the Administrator button work?
<_root> ai
<kkathman> burepe2: you need to update breezy
<kkathman> go through adept and do the updates from the standard repos...they have fixes to that
<burepe2> it is not breezy
<kkathman> what are you on?
<burepe2> hoary
<kkathman> oh.. hmm.. no clue then...it worked in hoary
<burepe2> what is adept?
<kkathman> the new updater - takes the place of (s)(k)ynaptic
<roconnor> Can I make it so that Konqueror isn't started when I plug in a USB drive?
<djk_> kkathman: the admin prob in kde was in hoary as well.
<kkathman> djk_: I never had it personally there..but ok :)
<kkathman> djk_:  but I do alot of stuff at CLI anyway
<djk_> kkathman: i had it and some others as well, but never really bothered with it ;)
<kkathman> right
<djk_> kkathman: same.. just have it on breezy on a p3-500 laptop now, but no inet connection on that lappy so no updates either.
<kkathman> roconnor: Im not sure, I think thats part of the automount logic for USB devices
<burepe2> it was working 20 min ago
<kkathman> they assume that when you plug it in..you wanna see it :)
<burepe2> djk_: it was working 20 min ago, will the adept fix it?
<djk_> ivman does that automounting/konqui popping..
<kkathman> right
<Delvien> kkathman do you deal with VMware?
<kkathman> Delvien: nah
<djk_> burepe2: the fixes in breezy should do that. yes
<IULIUS23ro> who is telling me a good movie to watch this evening?
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: I dunno who?
<burepe2> djk_: but I don't have breezy
<djk_> IULIUS23ro: anything with no clothes and no men
<IULIUS23ro> =))
<kkathman> djk_: lol
<roconnor> kkathman, yea, I don't want to automount
<IULIUS23ro> harry potter 4??
<kkathman> roconnor: not sure you have a choice
<roconnor> It didn't used to before I upgraded to Breazy.
<roconnor> :-/
<roconnor> :'(
<Bushman> manveru: it didn't helped muchn do you have any other ideas how to make kubuntu to input japanese?
<kkathman> roconnor: true...its an "enhancement"
<djk_> kkathman: he has. i just can't remember how i disabled it
<kkathman> ivman options then?
<kkathman> one sec
<roconnor> Now when I plug in my external drive it trys to mount all 9 partitions.
<roconnor> some with limited success.
<Bushman> manveru: coz i alredy have japanese display but can't input
<manveru> Bushman, maybe you could search a bit more? - i only know that it is possible - but now how exactly
<kkathman> dunno
<Bushman> :(
<reagleBRKLN> using 3.5, now when i mount an external thumbdrive or whatnot, i get 2 or more konq windows opening it. how do i remove the config for what opens a newly mounted drive ... some .kde/share file i can delete? In one its system:/media/sdb1 in the other media:/sdb1
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN: we just mentioned that...its automount logic
<IULIUS23ro> ciao guys
<roconnor> reagleBRKL seems like a common problem :-P I just asked 30 seconds ago
<reagleBRKLN> is there a channel log online?
<Stele> i hope not
<Stele> dont want a record of my midget-bashing
<kkathman> manveru: interestingly, I just got a weird error msg when I went to system settings - disk and filesystems
<reagleBRKLN> could someone /msg me that conversation?
<roconnor> No solution was given.
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN: bottom line...its part of the automount logic now
<reagleBRKLN> kkathman: so nothing i can do?
<kkathman> welcome to 3.5
<reagleBRKLN> also, sometime the "logic" will use a symbolic name, like /media/MUVO or /media/usbdisk, i'd prefer to use that
<djk_> roconnor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<djk_> roconnor: there's a wiki entry for that.. i did it differently but that'll work i think
<kkathman> djk_: Nice :)
<MenZa`> u oh guys
<MenZa`> kkathman: kdm is fucked aswell x)
<kkathman> MenZa`: please watch the language
<MenZa`> so I was forced to login to gnome :\
<MenZa`> sorry :o
<kkathman> MenZa`: I think I remember saying to wait on 3.5 :)
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm... the MUVO I can create and delete files fine, but the freshly formatted external harddrive, I can't even though I `chown -R reagle.reagle /media/sda1/"*
<MenZa`> I removed the deb you specified I was to add into my sources.list
<MenZa`> My idea now is to uninstall kde - then reinstall 3.4
<MenZa`> :o
<MenZa`> how do I remove kde?
<kkathman> MenZa`: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa`> thanks :P
<kkathman> or if you used aptitude...use that instead
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> be aware that it might not remove everything
<burepe2> could a "dcopserver" problem cause me to not be able to log in to administrator mode?
<roconnor> djk_ thanks!!
<djk_> roconnor: you're welcome
<roconnor> @karma djk_
<reagleBRKLN> also weird, konq shows media:/sda1 but there's nothing in /media/sda1, only /media/usbdisk
<MenZa`> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5305
<kkathman> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<kkathman> MenZa`: check your sources.list
<MenZa`> rgr
<kkathman> looks like its messed up
<reagleBRKLN> "/dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)"
<kkathman> check it against that link that ubotu just put up for breezy
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/media/usbdisk> cd ..
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/media> dir usbdisk/
<reagleBRKLN> total 20
<reagleBRKLN> -rw-rw-r--  1 reagle reagle     4 Dec  2 10:49 foo
<reagleBRKLN> drwx------  2 reagle reagle 16384 Dec  2 10:47 lost+found/
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/media> rm usbdisk/foo
<reagleBRKLN> rm: cannot remove `usbdisk/foo': Permission denied
<MenZa`> Just paste that into sources.list, kkathman 
<reagleBRKLN> i own it, why can't delete?
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN: please dont paste
<MenZa`> reagleBRKLN: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kkathman> use pastebin
<reagleBRKLN> sry
<MenZa`> yeah, or pastebin.com :P
<MenZa`> kkathman: Does this support danish :\
<MenZa`> ?*
<kkathman> MenZa`: well you need to use your own mirrors...but you get the idea
<kkathman> you have some duplication there somewhere
<MenZa`> oh?
<MenZa`> I'll look at it
<djk_> MenZa`: the upside down ? isn't danish though :p it's spanish
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> I was talking about the sources.list ;)
<kkathman> me too
<MenZa`> found the duplicate
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> "The pack (trans?) is not installed, so it's not uninstalled"
<MenZa`> "0 is upgrading, 0 reinstalls, 0 uninstalls and 4 isn't upgraded"
<kkathman> MenZa`: you dont have to do a play by play :)
<kkathman> lol
<MenZa`> well
<MenZa`> "4" isn't upgraded
<MenZa`> but it says it's not installed
<MenZa`> what's with that
<reagleBRKLN> maybe i need to add reagle to some group to access external hard drive?
<MenZa`> brb
<MenZa`> gonna try booting in kdm
<djk_> is there an irc-help channel with irc-experts on freenode or any irc-expert here?
<kkathman> whats wrong djk_ ?
<MenZa`> funny, works now :)
<djk_> kkathman: nothing particularly wrong... but.. is a G-Line the same as a K-Line for an individual, or is a G-Line more/less than a K-Line for an individual?
<djk_> kkathman: i just always wondered..and always forgot asking someone.
<kkathman> djk_: I think that the G-line is slightly different...k-line  pretty much removes  an entity from a server to connect
<djk_> kkathman: not really
<kkathman> g-line is like a global ban 
<djk_> kkathman: a K-Line can be used for a domain, ISP, country or an individual, whereas a G-Line can only be used for one person
<kkathman> k-lines block a host from connecting to a server
* reagleBRKLN writes a new partition and reformats /dev/sda1 again...
<djk_> kkathman: that's what a k-line can be used for, but doesn't need to be
<djk_> kkathman: and yea i know that a g-line is a global ban
<kkathman> djk_: well as I understand it..... g-line is a temporary ban blocking a host from all of the servers on a network
<djk_> kkathman: not really either.. both g-line and k-line can only be one 1sec or for eternity
<kkathman> k-line is written into an ircd.conf file to block someone for one server
<kkathman> well tempoary meaning whatever is "temporary" for you :)
<kkathman> the main diff... g-line is for a network....k is for a server
<djk_> kkathman: i thought both is just for a server
<kkathman> g-line can like ban a host from multiple servers on a network...so its like doing multiple k's
<kkathman> I am pretty sure g means global...i.e. multiple server
<kkathman> IRCop use them
<kkathman> djk_: see what Uncle Google says I guess :)
<kkathman> I was never an IRCop
<djk_> kkathman: uncle google isn't that friendly when it comes to things like that.
<kkathman> just type in something like G_line iRC or something
<djk_> kkathman: sure uncle doodlegoogle finds both terms..but the results arent that qualitative enough to determine whether or not they are correct
<kkathman> ahh well...hehe
* kkathman kicks the drunk Uncle again
<djk_> kkathman: it's not that i haven't read that before, but on one site it says this, and on the next that..and meh 
<kkathman> djk_:  yah
<BigKahuna> What is the preferred tv application for KDE? TvTime is not compatible with my tuner card so Im looking for an alternative
<djk_> BigKahuna: there's mythtv afaik
<djk_> not sure if it does what you want and if its a kde application, don't have a tv-card
<MenZa`> does anyone know any cool ftp programs - preferably in the official breezy repos?
<MenZa`> oh yeah, konq
<MenZa`> silly me
<Delvien> anyone here use VMware?
<MenZa`> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<vincentmx> hi
<vincentmx> how do i remove usplash?
<MenZa`> hey vincent :)
<vincentmx> yo MenZa'
<MenZa`> I'm just the funny greet-monkey, don't ask me :P
<djk_> vincentmx: you'll have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vincentmx> ok
<djk_> vincentmx:so, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the line #nonaltoptions=quiet splash
<djk_> vincentmx: change that to #nonaltoptions=quiet
<vincentmx> can't find it
<vincentmx> do you mean the kernel line? it also has "quiet splash"
<vincentmx> i have removed splash on that line now djk_, what do i do next?
<djk_> vincentmx: save it +exit
<vincentmx> ok
<vincentmx> and reboot?
<djk_> then sudo update-grub, next time you reboot there should be no splash
<vincentmx> ok
<vincentmx> ok brb
<vincentmx> reboot
<MenZa`> I made a shortcut to my windows mounted folder on my desktop, and I want to change the icon on the shortcut, but it says I don't have permission to do so. Is it possible to do it?
<djk_> vincentmx: and no, i meant the line i said... 
<djk_> meh, he's gone.
<slow-motion> hallo
<MenZa`> hi
<MenZa`> lol djk_ 
<elgordo12345> This has probably been covered 1000 times in here already, if so I appologize.   How is everyones experience with new kde 3.5 packages?  I heard it isn't too good? 
<djk_> considering the time he's gone rebooting, vincent must have a girls computer..
<kkathman> lol
<MenZa`> elgordo12345: very bad indeed, I had to reinstall kde 3.4 :o
<MenZa`> [17:17]  <MenZa`> roar
<MenZa`> [17:21]  <Lard_Man> grrr
<MenZa`> [17:22]  <Rasputin> moo
<MenZa`> [17:22]  <Hexalius> rr!
<MenZa`> [17:25]  <Rasputin> nice zoo we have here
<MenZa`> I know I asked, but here I go again: oops
<MenZa`> :o
<MenZa`> God, that came out badly
<djk_> okay..
<djk_> yes?
<MenZa`> Tried to copy my old question, but didnt do it properly it seems
<djk_> obviously?
<MenZa`> lol
<elgordo12345> That is what I heard.   Thanks.  I'll hold off on upgrading my kde to 3.5 for awhile then.! 
<MenZa`> Anyway, I made a shortcut to my windows mounted folder on my desktop, and I want to change the icon on the shortcut, but it says I don't have permission to do so. Is it possible to do it?
<djk_> heh, i guess the others who told you that weren't good enough elgordo12345 ?
<MenZa`> djk_: a second opinion's always nice ;)
<MenZa`> You wouldn't happen to know anything about that right, djk_ ?
<MenZa`> About my icon, that is
<elgordo12345> We'll it was on a different forum, the linux link tech show forum.  I wanted to find out from the kubuntu fans in the irc 
<MenZa`> heh
<MenZa`> I don't think I'm going to even upgrade to KDE 3.5
<vincentmx> i'm back
<MenZa`> not until dapper's released.
<djk_> i dont use fancy icons.. actually, i never really _see_ my desktop, which sucks cause i spent time looking for a nice wallpaper..but, either way, i'd say change the permission?
<MenZa`> djk_: well, where :\?
<djk_> vincentmx: and no, i meant the line i said... 
<vincentmx> Hmm, i coulnd't find that line
<elgordo12345> I learned from the Window$ days that if general population dont like it, the die-hard windows fans will still think it is the best thing since sliced bread
<djk_> MenZa`: i dont know :/
<MenZa`> djk_: I think I have it
<djk_> vincentmx: it's just a little higher than the kernel lines
<elgordo12345> even though it truly bites.  So if the die-hards dont approve, then you know somethings wrong!  :)
<vincentmx> ah i found it
<vincentmx> thnx
<vincentmx> :D
<djk_> i'm not a diehard fan, i just use it.. it's there, it's free, and it got pretty colours on the box :)
<MenZa`> hmm, I just nedd to know how to login as root in KDE, djk_ 
<MenZa`> :o
<djk_> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<MenZa`> well
<MenZa`> can I get in gui with that?
<wabble> a simple qusetion for the regular Konversation user, how do i make my client log in to the/a nameserver (on undernet)?
<djk_> MenZa`: i would assume so
<kkathman> wabble: when you start up Konversation you can choose what server you log into
<djk_> MenZa`: albeit i havent had a real su on (k)ubuntu
<kkathman> I personally dont use Konversation, tho I used to
<MenZa`> odd djk_ 
<MenZa`> I did enter konq with root
<kkathman> MenZa`: root is disabled in ubuntu
<wabble> kkathman:  yes, i have tried filling in a command on the "commands" option, but this does not work
<kkathman> it should not be enabled actually
<MenZa`> (meaning I did sudo konqueror)
<kkathman> MenZa`: you shouldnt so sudo konq
<MenZa`> well
<MenZa`> I needed root access
<kkathman> MenZa`: do kdesu konqeror
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> okay
<wabble> kkathman: what do you use? irssi?
<kkathman> wabble: no, kvirc
<wabble> kkathman: should i try it? :p
<kkathman> wabble: Konversation is fine
<kkathman> just I wanted something that i could see multiple channels at the same time rather than tabbed
<wabble> kkathman: i think so too, but i hate logging in my self, to lazy
<djk_> MenZa`: what did you need root access for in konqui?
<wabble> kkathman: ok
<MenZa`> I need to give account "menza" ownership of /media/windows/
<MenZa`> but it seems I cant
<MenZa`> tells me I have insufficient access
<kkathman> MenZa`: no you cant
<MenZa`> well, why :P+
<MenZa`> ?*
<djk_> MenZa`: that would be something you do in fstab wouldn't it
<kkathman> MenZa`: you have to set up samba authentication
<kkathman> and your winbox has to know about it
<djk_> ah, shared thing..
<MenZa`> well, I don't have the guts to even try touching that
<MenZa`> yep, it's my windows mount
<kkathman> MenZa`: its a rather long procedure 
<MenZa`> (the only thing I really want is to change the icon on my shortcut9
<MenZa`> 9 = )
<kkathman> MenZa`:  you have to create a samba password, establish a credentials file, setup the smbusers, and make changes to the smb.conf file
<MenZa`> Nevermind..
<MenZa`> :o
<djk_> MenZa`: you won't learn much with that attitude ;)
<kkathman> its somewhere in the wiki I think
<wabble> sudo smbpasswd
<MenZa`> djk_: bit tired atm
<kkathman> I just did it once a while back
<MenZa`> kkathman: the wiki  is allknowing :D
<djk_> i had to reinstall linux 6 hours after i installed it for the first time :p
<wabble> sudo smbpasswd idontwanttodothis <-- username
<kkathman> but its nice once you set it up
<djk_> but i learnt what not to do :)
<kkathman> but even then, you cant "push" a file from windows to linux...only the other way
<kkathman> at least as far as Ive experienced
<MenZa`> I hear it's bad to mess around with grub :o
<kkathman> yah it is
<kkathman> you can lose an entire system quickly
<vincentmx> hmm
<vincentmx> it's still there
<kkathman> the usplash?
<MenZa`> is ubuntu a good beginners linux distro?
<djk_> kkathman: how for example
<kkathman> MenZa`: yes a very good one
<djk_> MenZa`: any distro is good
<MenZa`> djk_: meh, some are easier to understand than others.
<djk_> MenZa`: depends on the beginner and what he wants ;)
<kkathman> djk_: well, I dont think I'd tell a newbie to use gentoo or slack
<MenZa`> I heard Mandriva (Mandrake at the time) was good once, so I tried installing it into a Virtual HD
<djk_> kkathman: i wouldn't tell a pro to use slack ;)
<MenZa`> PC*
<MenZa`> didn't work
<kkathman> hehe
<wabble> djk_: no, people give up easy when it does not work out of the box like some other os's do
<MenZa`> but now I'm on ubuntu, and quite pleased :)
<kkathman> wabble: yep
<djk_> wabble: like i said, it depends on the beginner and what he wants
<kkathman> windows only wishes it was as easy to setup as Ubuntu
<vincentmx> nevermind anyways, BootSplash.org says i have to compile a new kernel
<vincentmx> i rather use BootSplash
<vincentmx> has more colors and bling
<wabble> djk_: i want my operating system to treat me like i have intelligence on a level a bit higher than a sock (pardon my superduper english)
<vincentmx> brb
<vincentmx> eating
<MenZa`> I wish I was
<wabble> has anyone seen a howto to get a real resolution on boot up that works fine with suspend2?
<MenZa`> anyone ever tried cedega?
<MenZa`> !emulators
<ubotu> MenZa`: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<MenZa`> !cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<djk_> wabble: To the dungeons! i shall not accept your abuse of the English language :p
<MenZa`> djk_: Your "i" lacks capitalization.
<MenZa`> ;)
<djk_> crap
<wabble> djk_: i said im sorry :p
<MenZa`> anyone ever tried Cedega then?
<wabble> or pardon was the word
<djk_> so, these dungeons, how about them heh
<MenZa`> I thought about trying it, it looks incredible :O
<wabble> djk_: they sure beat a night out
<djk_> wabble: yea, they're all jealous of us being the only ones here :)
<wabble> sure
<wabble> sure they are
<wabble> so has anyone been thinking of helping me with my to lazy to log in to the name server manually problem yet?
<MenZa`> how do I install new themes for kdm? I've downloaded a few from kde-look.org
<wabble> MenZa`: start kcontrol
<MenZa`> yep
<wabble> did you find it?
<MenZa`> "Appearance"?
<wabble> oh, sorry. I was thinking themes
<wabble> :p
<MenZa`> heh
<MenZa`> KDM themes ;)
<MenZa`> http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40 <- that's the little guide they have, but I have no kdmrc in the folder they're specifying
<wabble> ah, it was there too, i think i had some troubble adding themes some time back, needed to get in to some folders
<deluxe> mhh
<wabble> have you looked over at the ubuntu and kubuntu forums?
<MenZa`> nope
<MenZa`> I'll try doing it though
<wabble> i found something there some time back, after i did a theme for the kdm, i could not log back in to my computer if i logged out of it and kept it on. Had to restart it
<MenZa`> wabble: found it ;)
<MenZa`> Oooo, awesome
<wabble> good ;)
<MenZa`> Can anyone guide me through compiling this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22120 ?
<MenZa`> no wait
<MenZa`> silly me
<MenZa`> not reading the instructions
<wabble> i don't/can't give advice on that, i seem to be good at fucking things up rather than fixing them 
<MenZa`> haha
<djk_> where's your dungeon self-esteem wabble?
<wabble> djk_: i downstairs when getting a beer :p
<wabble> *i left it
<djk_> see what happens when you drink :( it's not good for your health :p
<wabble> but hey, i am using kubuntu when i had no troubble using ubuntu and gnome and had lots and still do with kde, so there still is some dungeon self-esteem left i guess :p
<wabble> djk_: sure is :D
<kkathman> anyone here any good at configuring sound on a machine?
<wabble> parpils was bad
<wabble> kkathman: sorry
<kkathman> I just tried, for the 1st time, hooking a speaker up..am getting no sound...but they are enabled
<wabble> kkathman: have you tried the volume knob?
<wabble> ok, sorry
<wabble> it's so nice with some output after a hard week of work
<puckman> Man KDE 3.5 is sweet
<djk_> checked whether you're using digital or analog output jack?
<puckman> Finding new tweeks all the time
<wabble> puckman: i found no visual difference from  3.4.3, the only thing i noticed is that static ip networking has gone from beeing absolutely insanely hard to hard
<MenZa`> I have both GDM and KDM installed - how do I set kdm as standard?
<puckman> I had 3.2 before
<wabble> puckman: ok :)
<MenZa`> wabble: you know that :\?
<djk_> isn't that done during the login?
<MenZa`> well
<MenZa`> you're thinking of gnome and kde
<wabble> MenZa`: if you remove kdm completely and then reinstall it you should get a question of what to use, there is also a note of this at the forums i think (where it is said what to do not needing to reinstall it) ;)
<MenZa`> kdm and gdm are login managers :P
<djk_> i don't have gdm or the other gnome stuff
<djk_> MenZa`: i know what gdm/kdm is
<MenZa`> djk_: I don't doubt it, but you might just read wrong - wabble did it a bit ago :o
<MenZa`> (I just installed ubuntu, but thought I wanted to try kubuntu - so I installed kde alongside gnome)
<wabble> MenZa`: so what do you think about gnome compared to kde?
<MenZa`> well, it's difficult
<MenZa`> there are a few things that kde lacks that gnome has, but the kde interface is much prettier and easier to use
<djk_> MenZa`: what does kde lack
<wabble> MenZa`: try to press "alt" button and then press "space" and type in the name of your favourite app
<MenZa`> Katapult?
<MenZa`> huh
<MenZa`> O_O
<MenZa`> SWEET
* MenZa` fap
<wabble> MenZa`: nice?
* MenZa` faps*
<MenZa`> Very
<MenZa`> Sorta reminds me of OSX's Dashboard
<MenZa`> Awesome, I'm gonna use that a lot
<wabble> i think kde is more advanced in many ways but there are silly bugs in kubuntu, i want to use kate for text editing insted of vim but it gives errors on sudo
<kkathman> katapult is not much more than alt-f2
<wabble> kkathman: it's nicer and easyer
<djk_> MenZa`: open a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<kkathman> wabble: dont use sudo with kde apps
<kkathman> use kdesu
<wabble> kkathman: i have to use kdesu?
<wabble> ok
<kkathman> if that doesnt work, chances are you need to fix your sudoers file
<djk_> MenZa`: it should have /usr/bin/gdm in it.... change that to /usr/bin/kdm if you want kdm to be default
<wabble> kkathman: and then i should get no errors when editing files like xorg.conf?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> i do that all the time
<kkathman> you should only use sudo from the CLI 
<wabble> ok
<djk_> you should only use cli :p
<kkathman> if you alt-f2 and type kdesu kate that should allow you to open and write a system file at the root level
<wabble> but i want to use sudo
<kkathman> djk_:  hehe
<kkathman> djk_:  I just tried hooking my sound up...getting nothing... any ideas at the cli I can do?
<wabble> kkathman: if i am in a terminal and do kdesu then it's bad?
<kkathman> wabble: hmm...prolly not as long as you are executing a kde app
<kkathman> but it wont work to do like kdesu apt-get  etc
<wabble> kkathman: you should read the ubuntuforums, lots of stuff on the forums on soundcards, but if you are trying to listen to mp3's or something like that you have to download the gstreamer mad package
<kkathman> just remember to use kdesu while in kde
<djk_> kkathman: not really, i'm not very familiar with sound problems :( did you check whether it's using digital or analog output?
<Delvien> i now realize why i hate XP so much
<djk_> Delvien: the idiotic error messages?
<Delvien> Cant even activate the LICENSED COPY I OWN !! fucking microsoft, !!!
<wabble> kkathman: they should standardise sudo and not to things on their own
<djk_> lol
<kkathman> wabble:  I dont read the ubuntuforums, because they are not official...nobody from the official ubuntu organization supports that forum
<Delvien> and god for bid they have a human to speak to. 
<wabble> kkathman: there still is a lot of good info there
<kkathman> wabble: perhaps...but they are highly edited and censored
<kkathman> and much information there is very detrimental to your system
<Delvien> djk_ just tried to get rid of winXP by installing VMware. but no go. netowork doesnt work well. and cant activate ( not that network works that well in rootXP anyway.. Its ridiculous)
<vincentmx> i'm back
<kkathman> wabble: if you hang here..you'll get official answers  and better support I think :)
<wabble> kkathman: does not hurt to try, your soundcard cant work less if it does not work :p
<kkathman> wabble: I tried it yes
<wabble> ok ok ;)
<arrr-> where can i select the keyboard language?
<kkathman> and configured through kde...just no sound :)
<wabble> arrr-: check out the system settings regional and ..
<kkathman> arrr-: system settings  - keyboard
<kkathman> regional blah blah keyboard :)
<arrr-> thank you
<wabble> do keyboard layout
<djk_> Delvien: tell me about it.. i bought 2 usb gamepads off of ebay, in XP i get a wonderful error message saying "usb not recognized, usb malfunctioned for more info click here" which opens a window with the exact same content and the error being at "usb root hub 2, usb device unknown"..
<kkathman> system settings is your friend
<djk_> Delvien: the pads work in linux though.. what's xp good for if i can't even play with it :(
<Delvien> djk_ nostromo pads?
<djk_> Delvien: no idea, noname pads for 7 euro :)
<wabble> i play on my xbox
<Delvien> djk_ ah , have the drivers in windows? or the software it includes?
<djk_> Delvien: well yes, but USB doesn't need drivers in XP
<arrr-> kkathman: yeah, i tried to look it there but didnt notice Regional & Accessibility
<wabble> djk_: want to bet? bluetooth
<Delvien> djk_ no names do most times.
<wabble> "the driver is not signed" oh nooooooooo
<djk_> wabble: bluetooth is recognized though
<Delvien> djk_ microsoft doesnt code for no names (well they dont code most other things well) 
<wabble> djk_: not always
<djk_> Delvien: yes but the thing about USB is that it does recognize the hardware. at least that. whether or not you can use it doesn't matter
<djk_> the functionality then depends on the driver
<Delvien> djk_ right , but it might be the pads problem (the manufacturor might of not cached the right "drivers" on the device.
<wabble> djk_: there is no function without the drivers
<wabble> was not at least
<Delvien> wabble there are drivers for all USB devices, but they are all cached on the USB device
<djk_> Delvien: i guess i should also mention that the pads ARE recognized on a laptop with the exact same install of xp, exact same copy of xp.
<Delvien> wabble in some cases they arent
<Delvien> djk_ dont know what to tell you.. Thats microsoft for you, random and un reliable
<wabble> djk_: usb 2.0 compliant but not 1.0?
<wabble> or something
<Delvien> im about to crack open my winXP for VMware, gonna hack the hell out of. So i dont have that stupid "Activate your windows XP" bullshit
<djk_> Delvien: i know, i asked my fellow CS students, noone knows.. of course, pretty much everyone uses linux/mac/bsd
<wabble> Delvien: im not an expert so i will shut up now :p
<Delvien> wabble :P
<djk_> wabble: the pads are 1.0, it's a mystery..
<wabble> Delvien: why do you need xp?
<vincentmx> brb
<wabble> djk_: ok, seems like a harware issue when it works on another computer
<Delvien> wabble cant seem to get Samba working with my Girlfriend XP pro machine, ( she hates linux for some reason)
<Delvien> wabble you samba oriented?
<wabble> Delvien: not verry, what is the problem?
<djk_> wabble: well yes but no, cause see, all my usb ports (i have 8) do work (tried with monitor, scanner,digicam,printer) in windows as well as linux, pads are not recognized on this machine in xp, but they are in linux.
<djk_> wabble: and the laptop does have the same copy of windows xp installed..
<Delvien> wabble no matter what i do my GFs system wont connect to me , and i cant see her.  ( she can see me sometimes , but she cant access anything on my computer
<wabble> djk_: stupid pads! Throw them in the dungeon
<wabble> Del'
<Delvien> wabble i have uninstalled samba for now, but its frustrating. Its a XP pro problem, i know it. Her PC has always had trouble connecting to networked computers,... Stupd XP pro + Norton
<djk_> wabble: naa, i'm hoping they'll work on win95 :) when i get an old p2-400 for old games 
<wabble> Delvien: you have edited the smb.conf and set up smbpasswd?
<Delvien> wabble aye
<Delvien> wabble followed all the guides.
<Delvien> wabble XP pro = horrible for networking
<djk_> Delvien: what's she using norton for anyway? norton isn't that..uh..good?
<Delvien> djk_ i keep telling her Norton is a POS
<Delvien> djk_ but she doesnt listen
<djk_> Delvien: if she wants to pay for an antivirus, she shall choose Sophos AV...
<wabble> Delvien: how about her firewall? Is it on and blocking it? I have seen people with bs firewallconfigs
<Delvien> djk_ i us Mcafee on Winxp Home, no problems what so ever. ( Cracked that fooker,, Im not paying for something i should get for free)
<Delvien> wabble i shut off norton everytime i try and network
<djk_> Delvien: and if she wants to pay for a software firewall, agnitum outpost
<Delvien> djk_ she payed for it 3 years ago , before we met
<djk_> Delvien: rather use clamav ;)
<wabble> Delvien: norton internet security?
<Delvien> wabble aye
<Delvien> wabble it sux0rs
<Delvien> i want to get rid of XP so bad, but i play games..
<djk_> there's some commercial software I'd pay for.. 
<wabble> Delvien: uninstall the shit, use windows firewall. And if she complaints about no av install avg antivirus from grisoft.com (free edition)
<Delvien>  cedega? have it, doesnt run everything
<wabble> Delvien: do other computers connect without troubble?
<Delvien> wabble she told me im not allowed to remove anything hehe :P
<Delvien> wabble no
<djk_> Delvien: neither does win :p civ4 is a catastrophy..albeit that's firaxis fault
<wabble> Delvien: tell her i said norton is shit
<Delvien> wabble i have to use the network wizard 2-3 times to get her XP pro to connect to my XP home
<djk_> Delvien: be a man, slap her on the toosh :p
<Delvien> lol i do , but thats a different situation
<djk_> hehe
<wabble> Delvien: i think the problem is her computer. Seen this norton crap fuck things up before
<Delvien> aye, i keep telling her uninstall Norton, she would be better dealing with Zone alarmsuxor
<wabble> have you tried to enable the windows firewall and disable nortons? She will then still see norton running and think all is good :p
<Delvien> wabble norton pops up with a "norton firewall is not on" or whatever
<Delvien> and the windows firewall is all fluff and bunnies
<djk_> zone alarm isn't really good either.. never understood its popularity (same with firefox)..probably cause there was a free version
<Delvien> a 4 year old could hack his way through win firewall
<Delvien> djk_ i like firefox but its a hog, i use opera
<wabble> Delvien: uninstall it and take the no sex for a week like a man, go buy a magazine
<wabble> :p
<Delvien> djk_ i have trouble playing videos with opera though
<Delvien> wabble She doesnt use sex as a punishment :P
<djk_> Delvien: i want to marry a woman whose as useful as Opera :)
<wabble> Delvien: well then you do the no sex untill you can uninstall the shit
<wabble> :P
<Delvien> lol
<djk_> s/whose/who's
<djk_> meh..
<Delvien> the ONE thing i dont like about linux is Laptop powermanagment.. I get a little more than a 1/4 the time on battery power
<wabble> Delvien: have you enabled the laptop tools?
<Delvien> XPhome i get 4:20 on a 6cell battery ( the cheapest one 53wah) on windows, and 1:30 on linux
<_tux> i did chmod -R 600 <myhomefolder> and now i cant log in! plz help!
<djk_> Delvien: i don't watch embedded media, but there's gxine, you can (not recommended) get mplayer to play it, and i think plugger 
<Delvien> wabble  Umm i have ACPI and stuff on. Havent gotten to into messing with it. What is it
<wabble> Delvien: i get the same as on windows
<wabble> Delvien: go in the system settings and configure your machine for speedstep
<Delvien> wabble well how do i check this out
<Delvien> wabble aye ive speedsteped it
<wabble> system settings - laptops an batteries
<Delvien> Laptops & Power
<djk_> Delvien: http://www.opera.com/docs/plugins/
<wabble> enable default power profiles
<wabble> set it to save battery or what it says
<wabble> when on battery
<Delvien> wabble we talking about the same thing?
<wabble> jupp
<Delvien> wabble i have a Laptops & Power, not a Laptops on batteries
<wabble> me to :p
<gibarian> hello everyone...anyone know why Skype keeps giving segfaults when invoked via artsdsp? (full duplex is checked)
<wabble> have you enabled power throttling?
<wabble> under acpi config
<Delvien> wabble aye 
<wabble> and then on to default power profiles
<Delvien> "Not powered" "System perfom Powersave " CPU throtteling 00%
<PokerFacePenguin>  #ubuntu
<PokerFacePenguin> oops
<PokerFacePenguin> missed that /join altogether now didnt I :)
<Delvien> aye we got that hehe :)
<wabble> set your computer to powersave <- on batteries 
<wabble> i have to go meet my girlfriend, have a good one all of you :)
<Delvien> i did
<wabble> ok
<wabble> then i dont know, sorry
<Delvien> it was on that before, :_)
<Delvien> thanks anyway. 
<djk_> wabble: have fun, dungeon buddy ;)
<wabble> sure
<wabble> byby ;)
<_ubuntu> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard is that /dev/usb/lp3?
<reagleBRKLN> I now have 4 windows, and two icons, opening when i plug in my external harddrive, two for /dev/sda (which won't work) and two for /dev/sda1 (which will). Also, the /dev/sda icon doesn't do anything of course. (It's a single external ext3 formatted drive with one master partition)
<reagleBRKLN> syslog from plugin is here http://rafb.net/paste/results/kLg2ZA22.html
<reagleBRKLN> how do I at least tell it not to worry about /dev/sda ?
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN:  i think there was a link posted earlier
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN: go to the wiki and search on ivman
<bluszcz>  uch
<bluszcz> why i didn't see inserted dvd on my desktop?
<reagleBRKLN> kkathman: don't think it's here ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuComments
<reagleBRKLN> could you scroll up and find url?
<djk_> reagleBRKLN:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<MenZa`> ungh
<MenZa`> why can't I remove kubuntu-desktop completely?
<MenZa`> oh yeah, kdmgreet just crashed D:
<Delvien> what kind of crap is this.. I try to install Hal-device manager and it removes kubuntu-Desktop... Stupid ass adept .
<raphink> Delvien: it's not adept's fault
<djk_> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<raphink> that's called dependencies conflicts
<Delvien> should never happen is my point
<raphink> and trust me you're thankful they exist
<Delvien> i shouldnt have to use konsole for everything
<raphink> then report it Delvien 
<raphink> using konsole won't prevent it from happening
<raphink> if there's a dependency conflict
<raphink> using the console won't chang eit
<Delvien> when i install something it will tell me what its removing
<raphink> if you want more features in adept, get to work on it Delvien 
<Delvien> lol im not that advanced :P
<raphink> and please remember there is no "should" or "shoudln't" that is not due to your own lack of contribution
<MenZa`> meh
<raphink> this is a free and open-source system, might I remind you
<MenZa`> I can't remove kubuntu-desktop - not with adept, nor with apt-get
<MenZa`> :\
<djk_> ubotu, ivman is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<ubotu> okay, djk_
<Delvien> you sudo it :P?
<MenZa`> of course, Delvien 
<Delvien> menza i can .. hm
<MenZa`> It told me it was removed, but it wasn't
<MenZa`> :\
<Delvien> o
<Delvien> idk
<MenZa`> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> I cna't install kubuntu-desktop on dapper
<raphink> so I don't worry about removing it 
<MenZa`> heh
<raphink> lol
<MenZa`> I'm not using no beta (alpha?) of dapper :o
<Delvien> omg omg, i just crashed for the first time
<Delvien> lol 
<MenZa`> lol
* reagleBRKLN tweaks IvmanConfigAction.xml
<Delvien> thats 3 months... pretty good
<reagleBRKLN> do i need to restart KDE?
<Delvien> and crashed my amaroK, eek
<djk_> reagleBRKLN: i forgot, so not sure, try it.
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm... think i do, thanks for the pointer (goes to relogin)
<raphink> oh just amarok Delvien ?
<raphink> amarok crashes a lot
<Delvien> raphink no no, X crashed, 
<raphink> oh ok
<kkathman> howdy raphink :)
<Delvien> raphink and when it came back up amarok died a pittifull death
<raphink> hi kkathman :)
<raphink> <>< :)
<Delvien> hey kkath
<kkathman> howdy Delvien :)
<Delvien> kkathman long time no see :P
<kkathman> for some reason Im getting no sound on my system :(
<raphink> kkathman: dapper?
<kkathman> Ive never configured it actually
<Delvien> kkathman that sux
<kkathman> no breezy
<kkathman> I just thought about hooking up a small speaker today
<raphink> did you try with kmix kkathman ?
<kkathman> but I dont get anything
<kkathman> raphink: nope...can you walk me through that?
<raphink> you should have kmix in the applet sin the bar
<raphink> the small speaker icon
<raphink> open it
<raphink> or else just launch kmix
<kkathman> yah ok
<kkathman> need to test with something
<kkathman> one sec
<VincentMX> hi
<raphink> hi VincentMX 
<Delvien> anyone remember win95, onhow you check the processors speed? got an old winbookXL from my folks and want to know the speed of theCPU
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> I went to system settings and tried the sound test
<kkathman> no go
<djk_> Delvien: directx diagnosis or so i think
<Delvien> kkathman that doesnt work for me either, but my sound works
<Delvien> djk_ win95 doesnt have DirectX 
<raphink> kkathman: check if the PCM is activated in kmix
<bl3ssing> is anybody from Springfield, N.J.? 
<djk_> Delvien: heh, checked it last time a few months ago on win98.. thought there wouldn't be much difference..
<raphink> hi bl3ssing :) <>< :)
<raphink> huh :(
<VincentMX> how do i install the kernel source?
<raphink> that's explained on the wiki VincentMX 
<reagleBRKLN> editing /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml saves me from *two* popups and such, (now just one konq opened) but doesn't save me from hal or dbus or whatever also trying to recognized a /dev/sda, which is not valid
<Delvien> this old winbook XL with win95 boots in 5 seconds... OMG
<VincentMX> ok
<reagleBRKLN> only /dev/sda1
<raphink> !wiki kernel source
<raphink> no bot here ?
<bl3ssing> anybody from Springfield, N.J.? 
<_cb> I  just install kubuntu
<MenZa`> !kernelsource
<ubotu> I don't know, MenZa`
<MenZa`> :P
<MenZa`> hmm
<_cb> I  just install kubuntu
<MenZa`> !kernel
<MenZa`> yes, _cb ?
<_cb> and I cannot intall kubuntu
<VincentMX> a bit slow the bot here is
<_cb> no skype
<l3m> ubotu: kernelsource is "apt-get install linux-source-'uname -R'"
<ubotu> l3m: okay
<MenZa`> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<l3m> !kernelsource
<ubotu> somebody said kernelsource was "apt-get install linux-source-'uname -R'"
<l3m> ubotu: kernelsource is apt-get install linux-source-'uname -R'
<ubotu> ...but kernelsource is already something else...
<l3m> ubotu: no, kernelsource is apt-get install linux-source-'uname -R'
<ubotu> l3m: okay
<l3m> !kernelsource
<l3m> ;)
<_cb> is it possible to install skype on ubuntu
<IULIUS23ro> hello 
<MenZa`> _cb: check the links I got ubotu  to type out
<MenZa`> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<IULIUS23ro> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<l3m> ubotu: no, kernelsource is apt-get install linux-source-<your kernel version>
<ubotu> okay, l3m
<MenZa`> <3 Terminal
<_cb> I dont know the last ubuntu 5:10
<djk_> Delvien: http://kb.iu.edu/data/aiiu.html
<MenZa`> _cb: what version are you running?
<Delvien> djk_ cool thanks, i know the CPU is a MMX , but other than that idk
<djk_> you're welcome
<_cb> cb@ubuntu:~/deb$ sudo dpkg -i getskype-linux-deb
<djk_> but couldn't you just take a look at the bios?
<_cb> dpkg: retirer libqt3-mt en faveur de libqt3c102-mt ...
<_cb> dpkg: non, impossible de retirer libqt3-mt (voir --auto-deconfigure):
<_cb>  kdebluetooth dpend de libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)
<_cb>   libqt3-mt doit tre supprim.
<MenZa`> _cb: don't paste in here please.
<_cb> dpkg: concernant getskype-linux-deb contenant libqt3c102-mt:
<l3m> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_cb>  libqt3c102-mt entre en conflit avec libqt3-mt
<_cb>   libqt3-mt (version 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5) est install.
<_cb> dpkg: erreur de traitement de getskype-linux-deb (--install):
<_cb>  paquets en conflit - libqt3c102-mt non install
<_cb> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<_cb>  getskype-linux-deb
<l3m> !fr
<MenZa`> !dk
<ubotu> MenZa`: I give up, what is it?
<MenZa`> !def
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, MenZa`
<MenZa`> hm
<l3m> hrhr
<_cb> the last one I just download it 2 weeks ago and install it today
<l3m> no danish kubu channel
<l3m> hrhr
<MenZa`> l3m: I know, but there's an ubuntu one ;)
<MenZa`> #ubuntu-dk tbmc
<djk_> what the hell
<djk_> there is a #ubuntu-women
<djk_> ffs
<MenZa`> lmao
<MenZa`> "So, Eva; look at this cute sweater! I rarely work on it though, I'm usually coding unix stuff..."
<_cb> I have kubuntu 5.10 version
<l3m> ubotu: chde is Es git momentan no kei schwiizerdtsche Hilfskanal! Probier #kubutu-de fr hochdtschi Hilf!
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, l3m
<l3m> boeh
<l3m> ubotu: chde is Es git momentan no kei schwiizerdueche Hilfskanal! Probier #kubutu-de fr hochduechi Hilf!
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, l3m
<l3m> ubotu: chde is Es git momentan no kei schwiizerduetsche Hilfskanal. Probier #kubutu-de fr hochduetschi Hilf.
<ubotu> l3m: i'm not going to learn illegal characters
<MenZa`> ubotu: dk is Ubuntu diskussion p dansk kan fres i #ubuntu-dk
<_cb> cb@ubuntu:~/deb$ sudo dpkg -i getskype-linux-deb
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, MenZa`
<l3m> ubotu: chde is Es git momentan no kei schwiizerduetsche Hilfskanal. Probier kubutu-de fr hochduetschi Hilf.
<ubotu> l3m: i'm not going to learn illegal characters
<_cb> dpkg: retirer libqt3-mt en faveur de libqt3c102-mt ...
<_cb> dpkg: non, impossible de retirer libqt3-mt (voir --auto-deconfigure):
<kkathman> raphink: that certainly was the issue...
<l3m> bastard ;(
<_cb>  kdebluetooth dpend de libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)
<MenZa`> ubotu: dk is Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<ubotu> okay, MenZa`
<_cb>   libqt3-mt doit tre supprim.
<MenZa`> !dk
<ubotu> well, dk is Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<_cb> dpkg: concernant getskype-linux-deb contenant libqt3c102-mt:
<MenZa`> :D
<_cb>  libqt3c102-mt entre en conflit avec libqt3-mt
<raphink> it works now kkathman ?
<_cb>   libqt3-mt (version 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5) est install.
<_cb> dpkg: erreur de traitement de getskype-linux-deb (--install):
<_cb>  paquets en conflit - libqt3c102-mt non install
<l3m> ubotu tell _cb about fr
<_cb> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<_cb>  getskype-linux-deb
<_cb>  libqt3c102-mt entre en conflit avec libqt3-mt
<_cb> 
<kkathman> raphink: yes
<_cb> I understand I have a conflic  libqt3c102-mt entre en conflit avec libqt3-mt
<raphink> good :)
<l3m> _cb stop spamming
<djk_> there's no libqt3c102-mt for ubuntu, only for debian, which will conflict with libqt3-mt.
<djk_> l3m: heh, you just spammed as well ;)
<MenZa`> ubotu: dk is not Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<ubotu> ...but dk is already something else...
<MenZa`> hmm
<_cb> OK what shall I do ?
<djk_> what a read: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/UbuntuWomenFAQs
<l3m> _cb: explain your problem in english or use the french channel for french help
<_cb> My problem is today I install Kubuntu and want to install skype, I download the deb but It does not work !
<_cb> Question for all of you using kubuntu : nobody have skype ?
<Delvien> djk_ lol its a 233.86,  and it boots in 5 seconds... 
<djk_> hehe nice
<l3m> _cb: i have skype
<Delvien> djk_ shuts down and off in 1 second:) lol nice little Old ass notebook
<l3m> _cb: the problem is (probably) that you downloaded skype from the skype we website
<djk_> sweet :)
<l3m> right?
<Delvien> djk_ hmm maybe i can get ubuntu on there..... 
<djk_> ubotu tell _cb about skype
<djk_> Delvien: i have kubuntu on a p3-500, KDE and xfce installed
<djk_> KDE runs better and faster than xfce for some odd reason
<djk_> laptop^^
<Delvien> djk_ this thing has a crappy graphics card, all the text in win95 is all blocky
<djk_> Delvien: isn't that Win95?
<Delvien> djk_ i dont know i was like 10 when i was last on 95
<djk_> the women don't answer me.
<Delvien> djk_ anyway to fix that?
<djk_> now they even ignore me on irc :(
<Delvien> ouchie
<djk_> i still have my teddybear :)
<Delvien> ..
<djk_> anyway, no idea, i haven't used win95 since 96 ;)
<Delvien> i was 10 and went to the 95 bill gates convention, shook his hand. He was just about as tall as me :P
<djk_> hehe
<djk_> did you throw a cake in his face? ;)
<Delvien> no i liked windows back then
<Delvien> and win95 was innovative for the time
<djk_> considering that they stole the windowing system from apple 10 years earlier..eh, yea..
<Delvien> <debating puting ubuntu on the winbook XL .. ( its supposed to go to my Girlfriends granpa whos in teh hospital, so he can play solitare and stuff
<|mp|> anyone using usb sticks with any luck? 
<_cb> Thank you for the page relating to skype but my probleme is that I cannot find libqt3c102-mt
<l3m> _cb: did you download skype from the skype website?
<l3m> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<djk_> |mp|: does a usb-mp3-player qualify as usb-stick?
<Delvien> djk_ aye microsuck stole windowing from apple, and from then on apple stole everything from any idea anyone ever had :P
<|mp|> djk - that is what i mean, - bought one today, but it keep getting: kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on XX
<l3m> _cb ??? 
<_cb> I did both I download from skype and add the repository
<djk_> Delvien: not really.. besides, the only reason apple belongs to ms now is that they lost the legal battle over the windowing system.
<|mp|> djk_ - that is what i mean, - bought one today, but it keep getting: kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on XX
<djk_> |mp|: i have had no problem
<Delvien> djk_ well im not an appple fan at all
<l3m> _cb: do not bother with the skype.deb from the website. you probably added the wrong repository
<|mp|> djk_ lucky you! :) many reports, across distros - kernel bug in usb controller
<l3m> _cb: you have to choose the correct one, either breezy or hoary, depending on your version
<l3m> of kubuntu
<djk_> |mp|: yay, got lucky :)
<Delvien> djk_ if i hear one more fucking thing about the Ipod im going to take an axe to whoever said it. then spread their pieces across the country
<djk_> Delvien: ever used a g4 or g5 with OS X?
<|mp|> djk_ worked fine until 2.6.x arrived - and hasnt worked since
<Delvien> djk_ yes
<Delvien> djk_ i dont like apples,
<Delvien> djk_ over priced
<Delvien> djk_ for what they do
<djk_> Delvien: yea, that ipod crap is annoying, although playing doom2 on an ipod is a rather nice thing
<Delvien> djk_ if you like straining your eyes.. :P
<_cb> OK : I am reading the documentation : 5:10 is hoary right ?
<Delvien> djk_ i say "Get a real MP3 player" 
<djk_> Delvien: expensive, but extremely good :) a friend of mine wants to go for a powermac quad 2.5 with 16gb ram :)
<Delvien> djk_ i just get tired of all the commercials, of rich people and their apples
<djk_> _cb: no, 5.10 is Breezy
<djk_> _cb: 5.04 would be hoary
<Delvien> djk_ not anymore good than another computer.. 
<Delvien> djk_ and they are making intel apples now, so they must not be doing something right.
<djk_> _cb: 4.10==warty, 6.04 ==dapper (not released yet, of course)
<djk_> Delvien: ipods are as annoying as cell phones.. i don't have either and i'm not planning on buying either
<Delvien> djk_ you cant really compare the performance of a PPC vs a PC anyway. They run on Difference processing units,  
<Delvien> djjk_ aye, im getting a GoGear, from phillips , that thing is tight, 
<Delvien> djk_ http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7342789&type=product&id=1122651984408
<lunitik> How likely is it that a dapper daily will install successfully right now?
<djk_> Delvien: 30GB mp3 player? okay?
<lunitik> The report.php or whatever file pretty much says Kubuntu is fucked atm  :(
<Delvien> djk_ i do alot of transfering to friends computers, so the extra space is mostly for that.
<djk_> Delvien: i don't share :p they shall ruin their own bandwidth. I'm not waiting hours staring at the processbar for nothing
<lunitik> Is that a pretty accurate description of its current state?
<Delvien> djk_ hehe , i run all that stuff while im at work , or sleeping
<djk_> lunitik: i'd assume that the site is accurate
<Delvien> djk_ i run only on laptops, so the mobility is great
<MenZa`> wheres the file to specify which login manager you prefer located?
<djk_> MenZa`: i told you earlier
<lunitik> djk_: some things are not 100% sure in those lists, just things they've encountered, and don't want you bitching about  ;)
<MenZa`> djk_: I lost my logs :
<MenZa`> or well
<djk_> MenZa`: open a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<MenZa`> I cant find them ;D
<bl3ssing> how can install thunderbird on my computer?
<MenZa`> thanks
<MenZa`> that's the one
<bl3ssing> firefox ... :-)
<djk_> MenZa`: you're welcome
<bl3ssing> I've downloaded it from their website, but I have the file here and I don't know what to do with it
<djk_> MenZa`: there you'll find /usr/bin/gdm or /usr/bin/kdm ..change it accordingly to your wishes..
<bl3ssing> :-(
<MenZa`> it's as it should be
<MenZa`> good.
<lunitik> Riddell: you around, maybe you can give me a better answer... whats the most recent I can go for an installer that is likely to go through without error?
<djk_> lunitik: mmh, well, i haven't tried dapper myself yet. 
<Delvien> djk_ what is dapper
<djk_> bl3ssing: read the INSTALL or README
<djk_> Delvien: next version of ubuntu
<Delvien> djk_ o ?? what are the improvments??
<djk_> Delvien: to be released in 6.04....
<djk_> Delvien: work has just begun, so i'm sure there'll be lots of improvements besides the newer packages.
<Delvien>  is there a way to dist-upgrade it? once its released?
<lunitik> djk_: there's really not much going on in the kde world that isn't targetting 4.0...
<Delvien> hell ubuntu 5.10 was just released....
<lunitik> djk_: so I don't know about that..
<djk_> Delvien: yes
<djk_> lunitik: don't know about what?
<lunitik> djk_: I just want to get a feel for 3.5
<lunitik> djk_: see if its much better than beta2
<Delvien> i want it to be released before i go upgrading to it :P
<Delvien> ubuntuforums.org down?
<djk_> lunitik: earlier someone said that 3.5 isnt that great for ubuntu yet..
<hussam> Can somebody check for me if ubuntuforums.org is opening?
<lunitik> djk_: It seems to be very broken... but yeah  :/
<Delvien> hussam its down for me
<bl3ssing> when I change my desktop appearance, its seems that there's some bad bugs ... like ... after changing my desktop appearence, and if I'm opening a folder from Desktop, I can't see the text of the folders (I can still see my icons, but not the text)
<hussam> Delvien: ok thanks
<bl3ssing> was so hard for the programmers to watch over ... this things? :-)
<_cb> I could manage the installation of skype but I cannot log in !
<Bushito> is there a way to download a minimal install cd of kubuntu??
<bl3ssing> how can I install the epic5.-~tar.bz? :-(
<kkathman> untar it first I suppose
<apachelogger> bl3ssing: untaring .. entering the directy ... ./configure ... make ... sudo make install (or checkinstall if you want a deb for your system)
<apachelogger> s/directy/directory
<selutha> I am about to install kubuntu and i remeber reading somewhere that there is a popular install script that people use once they get kubuntu intalled to add a bunch of apps like mplay and such can any one help me with the name of it or where it is located
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<raphink> :)
<raphink> never saw that before
<kkathman> raphink:  thats kinda funny :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<bl3ssing> apachelogger,  how can I untar ...? just type untar file.tar.gz?
<raphink> Why do I do Ubuntu?
<raphink> To fix bug [WWW]  #1 of course. 
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: whats the suffix?
<raphink> to untar tar.gz files, you need to use tar -xvf 
<raphink> tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<kkathman> right
<bl3ssing> I've tried tar -xvfz file.rar.gz
<bl3ssing> is this ok?
<kkathman> thats why I was asking the suffix raphink 
<kkathman> to give him the correct form
<kkathman> not both
<raphink> yes indeed kkathman 
<raphink> bl3ssing: I really doubt it's rar.gz
<kkathman> I'll butt out
<bl3ssing> I've tried tar -xvfz file.tar.gz
<bl3ssing> :-)
<raphink> mixing rar and gz is bad taste
* kkathman hates it when someone starts helping someone and another butts in
<raphink> oh sorry kkathman :(
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> no thats fine
<kkathman> it just seems in here its like there is a competition sometimes
<kkathman> im not that competitive
<bl3ssing> where did my files unarhived?
* sampan competes with kkathman for the "stays silent longest" award
<sampan> ;/
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> it IS competition
<bl3ssing> k ....
<selutha> anyone heard of a install script that u run after the base install that install alot of extras? i think i saw it in the forums and it seemed popular.
<bl3ssing> how to install my file now?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> I've tried to install my firefox program and ... this is the result .. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/446507
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me what to do? :-) pls
<bl3ssing> kkathman,   ... can you help me pls? :-)
<raphink> sudo apt-get install firefox
<kkathman> use sudo with apt-get
<kkathman> oops sorry
* kkathman shuts up again even tho the question was directed to me
<bl3ssing> the saem for sudo apt-get install firefox
<bl3ssing> :-(
<selutha> kkathman, its logged in to root
<selutha> bl3ssing, do you have apt-get already running in another window?
<selutha> do you have aptitude running?
<kkathman> oops
<selutha> Oo
<sampan> welcome back kkathman :)
<paines> hi
<kkathman> fat fingers
<bl3ssing> how can I kill that apt-get ... from the other window?
<raphink> kill apt-get ?
<Delvien_AFK> lol
<raphink> why?O
<Delvien_AFK> hit the powerbutton !
<raphink> Delvien_AFK: barbarian
<Delvien_AFK> yeah its the way of the microsuck
<raphink> it's not the linux way though ;)
<Delvien_AFK> aye, but hey asked for a way to stop apt-get
<Delvien_AFK> or from another window..but still
<LjL> stopping apt-get's not wise ;)
<raphink> yes
<LjL> it's fine when it's just downloading, but...
<Delvien_AFK> i know :P
<raphink> and not useful most of the time
<selutha> bl3ssing, sudo killall apt-get  but its not a good move
<LjL> why does he need to kill it?
<Delvien_AFK> well i found it useful once, when adept was uninstalling all of KDE, by accident, idk i was drunk..
<raphink> that's what I asked LjL 
<raphink> but got no answer
<selutha> he wants to install firefox but apt-get has locked it 
<LjL> i see raphink 
<LjL> locked it?
<raphink> locked what?
<LjL> Delvien_AFK: well usually apt will stop working anyway until you complete what you were doing when you interrupted it...
<selutha> apt-get is currently running so when he tired to use apt-get for a second instance it has the admin-lock set 
<raphink> yes
<LjL> Delvien_AFK: your case was probably quite lucky
<bl3ssing> why isn't it a good move ...? selutha ? :-)
<bl3ssing> cause I'll kill all my applications, right? :-)
<LjL> selutha: ok, but why is it running?
<VincentMX> i'm off to sleep, bye
<raphink> no bl3ssing, because it destroys your apt-get base
<LjL> bl3ssing: if apt-get is installing something, interrupting it may result in bad inconsistencies
<selutha> LjL, well the easy answer is its probally installing something currently or maybe he is running a gui front end, i could go on with reasons but why?
<selutha> bl3ssing, raphink LjL have stated why it could be bad
<LjL> well, if he's installing something, then he'll most probably just want to *wait for it to finish*. if he's got a GUI front-end open, then close it... if, on the other hand, something has frozen, then i suppose killing it is the only option
<LjL> bl3ssing: if you have apt-get, or Synaptic, or Adept, or whatever that is *installing things* (or removing things), just *do not* interrupt it and wait for it to finish
<bl3ssing> thanks for advicing ... LjL 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> selutha,  ... if you're here to be my EX- 8GRADE TEACHER, than, you're having the wrong pupil .. :-)
<selutha> i will just pretend that i understand what that means.
<bl3ssing> Glad ... Stele 
<bl3ssing> selutha, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> just kidding
<bl3ssing> but ... anyway, I just want to tell you that I don't like when I'm asking something ... to receive a such of answer you gave it to me (t is sad); but ... yeah, I understand your idea and that's ok. :-) 
<Delvien> *Debates installing ubuntu on a WinbookXL 233 mhz CPU....*
<selutha> bl3ssing, what answer didn't you like
<selutha> Delvien, could be intresting but i would do some distro like dsm on that ;) but hey could do a server install of ubuntu and then run a lighter weight gui it could be cool
<bl3ssing> how can I use the file.deb file? I want tot install it but before, I think ... the file must be unarchived
<bl3ssing> for tar files ... I used tar -xvf file.tar.gz; what can I use for the file.deb file? :-)
<bl3ssing> seaLne, it is ok. Just forget about it, ok? Smile ... 
<Delvien> selutha theres one problem.. It doesnt have a integrated Ethernet.. just a modem, and PCI is old version , i dont even think they sell those PCMCIA cards anymore
<Delvien> selutha got a 3 gig HD on it hehe
<JakubS> do kubuntu kernel (2.6.12) includes swsusp2 ?
<bl3ssing> how can I use the file.deb file? I want tot install it but before, I think ... the file must be unarchived
<bl3ssing> for tar files ... I used tar -xvf file.tar.gz; what can I use for the file.deb file? :-)
<selutha> dell500, :) they still have nics for that now they are free 
<sampan> bl3ssing  .deb files can be installed using "sudo dpkg -i name.of.deb"
<bl3ssing> thank you sampan 
<bl3ssing> God bless you.
<selutha> dell500, mt
<sampan> sure :)
<Delvien> bl3ssing dpkg -i <filename.deb> without the <>
<psycode> Is there a way to add a kde panel? (to have 2 panels, like in gnome)
<LjL> psycode: of course
<psycode> LjL, how?
<LjL> psycode: right click on a panel, and add panel'
<Delvien> right click , and add panel
<psycode> oh found it, thanks! :)
<selutha> Delvien, never know you might luckout at a old computer dealer in town but man talk about freaky.... i grew up around computers and it just feels weird to sit around a computer w/o a nic
<bl3ssing> and how can I install the file than? just sudo apt-get install file?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Delvien> selutha yeah 
<Delvien> selutha this thing is like 2.2 inches thick hehe
<selutha> dpkg -i is for install if i remember right you might wanna try man dpkg
<sampan> bl3ssing  the dpkg -i does install the .deb file -- it's not extracting it, it's installing it
<Delvien> selutha i run on laptops as it is, but compared to my 15.4 widescreen lappy, the winbookXL is a beast
<bl3ssing> oh, I see. than my program is allready installed, right?
<selutha> Delvien, forget the install put some mud on it and use it as a brick :/
<psycode> I'm having a really weird problem with libpng. My system can't display some png images in applications, like the smilies in gaim for example.. or icons on the panel... any ideas how can i reinstall the whole graphic system to solve this?
<Delvien> selutha lol , yeah really
<sampan> bl3ssing  if you did the dpkg -i name.of.deb then it should be, yes
<bl3ssing> where are the files installed? 
<selutha> Delvien, we have a few dell and toshiba wide screens... sooo pretty...
<bl3ssing> I've done it sampan and everything's fine. But I want tos tart my program now. :-)
<selutha> Delvien, soon very soon one of them will be running linux
<sampan> check the kmenu or type the name of the program in terminal
<bl3ssing> the file is pera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<bl3ssing> I've installed
<bl3ssing> and ...
<bl3ssing> opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb is the file name. :-)
<bl3ssing> and ...
<bl3ssing> I want to know where the files have been installed
<djk_> bl3ssing: /usr/lib
<bl3ssing> I've checked both sampan: the kmenu and the typing the name of the program, but nothing ...
<selutha> bl3ssing, are not those programs in the tree to start with?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> I'll check it right now selutha 
<selutha> bl3ssing, tree as in the apt-get repostory
<djk_> bl3ssing: if you're looking for a file, type this in a konsole: locate foo  where foo is the name of the file
<selutha> djk_, if he just installed it he might need to run updatedb
<djk_> selutha: i know.
<djk_> selutha: i just stated a general case :)
<selutha> djk_, np my mistake i should have directed the comment to him no you :)
<bl3ssing> I don't know the name of the file ... cause it has been this archive: opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb; and now that I've installed, I can't find the installed destination
<bl3ssing> :-(
<djk_> bl3ssing: run sudo updatedb and when it's done  locate opera
<djk_> bl3ssing: you should get a listing of files in /usr/share and /usr/lib and /home/yourname and a few others for opera.
<Delvien> selutha i have a dell i6000d, (what im running on rightnow ) its a great laptop
<selutha> Delvien, IMHO dell has the better looking screens atm, as soon as toshiba offers their better screens in widescreen format that will be nice... nice laptop by the way
<Delvien> selutha hehe all dell screens are made by LG and samsung ( i have a samsung )
<djk_> Delvien: what does Dell actually *do*?
<selutha> Delvien, it would be intresting to see what the diffrence between the lg and the samsung is. Most of the screens use hatachi parts and there is like 5 makers of the acual lcd film
<psycode> I'm having a really weird problem with libpng. My system can't display some png images in applications, like the smilies in gaim for example.. or icons on the panel... any ideas how can i reinstall the whole graphic system to solve this?
<Delvien> djk_ make the motherboards, (they also manufacture Intel chips, miniPCI cards,) etc
<bl3ssing> djk ... can you check this link, pls? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/446578; Here you can see where my opera is ... but how can I start my opera internet browser
<bl3ssing> ?
<bl3ssing> thanks in advance ... :-)
<Delvien> selutha aye
<djk_> Delvien: Really. I thought they used something cheap like MSI, put a DELL sticker on it and call it Pro-Edition.
<selutha> bl3ssing, if you just type ope and hit tab a few times does it auto complete it for you?
<selutha> Delvien, djk_ did you know dell laptops are made by acer?
<Delvien> djk_ nope its all made in malaysia :P 
<Delvien> selutha thats not true
<djk_> bl3ssing: first of all, don't be root unless you know what you're doing.
<selutha> Delvien, made by not a rebrand
<bl3ssing> ok ... djk; next ...? :-)
<djk_> bl3ssing: there should be a Opera entry in the KMenu, if there isn't one, we might as well create one, shall we?
<Delvien> selutha Acer does not manufactur dell laptops
<bl3ssing> sure djk_ 
<bl3ssing> I'll be very happy. :-)
<djk_> bl3ssing: for that, open the KMENU and then right click on Internet and choose Edit Menu
<bl3ssing> done
<djk_> now right click on Internet in the window that just opened and select New Item
<djk_> name it Opera
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> :-)
<djk_> in the command field on the right enter opera
<bl3ssing> done
<selutha> Delvien, hmm  i have been told diffrently but oh well
<djk_> left-click on the picture in the right top corner and search for the Opera symbol.. should be there somewhere
<Delvien> djk_ they might use MSI for their desktops, but laptops are homebrewed ( except for screen , sound card, hard drive and optical drive, )
<djk_> bl3ssing: when you're done with that, click on the little disk in the left top corner to save the changes.
<djk_> bl3ssing: then exit that window
<djk_> bl3ssing: now you have a Operalink in your Internet-Menu
<djk_> bl3ssing: if you also want to add the opera link to your applet, just right click-add to panel-application-internet-opera 
<djk_> bl3ssing: if you want to run opera from the konsole, just type opera... keep in mind though, that if you do that, you'll have to keep the konsole open until you exit opera.
<bl3ssing> my opera's not starting ... :-(
<bl3ssing> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/446591
<bl3ssing> the link's for djk_ 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<djk_> bl3ssing: uhm, did you actually install opera?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<djk_> bl3ssing: did you run sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb? 
<bl3ssing> I got that file ... opera.deb ... and I've used this command: sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<bl3ssing> yeap ...
<djk_> did it give you any errors? or did it say something like "configuring opera. done" ?
<angasule> I'm having trouble accessing a few sites, and I think it's a dns problem, can anyone tell me dns server ips?
<selutha> angasule, 128.227.128.24
<angasule> thank you
<selutha> np
<angasule> should I add that at the end or beginning of resolv.conf?
<bl3ssing> djk_, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/446599
<bl3ssing> everything's perfect. I think so ...
<txwikinger> sorry the stupid question.. but can I upgrade to Ubuntu 5.10 without a total re-install ?
<txwikinger> or rather Kubuntu
<djk_> bl3ssing: looks okay, still doesn't work?
<bl3ssing> no
<bl3ssing> :-(
<sampan> ubotu tell txwikinger about upgrade
<djk_> txwikinger: dist-upgrade
<bl3ssing> has the opera any exe files like in win?
<bl3ssing> where can I find this file than?
<txwikinger> thanks djk
<selutha> angasule, nameserver 128.227.128.24 at the begining
<djk_> bl3ssing: there are no exe for any OS but windows
<angasule> selutha, thanks
<bl3ssing> oh, I see...bout the exe files ...
<djk_> bl3ssing: it would be /usr/lib/opera
<sampan> !info opera
<bl3ssing> djk_,  ... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/446611
<bl3ssing> my opera started, but ... its seems that some files are still missing ... some plugins. I'll find them. thanks for help.
<hussam> I want do download the java runtime for firefox. does the jdk include the jre?
<selutha> bl3ssing, did you install that manually or did you try to use apt-get to install it?
<djk_> motif3wrapper?
<djk_> selutha: opera isn't in any repos
<selutha> djk_, cool just wondering... Really? 
<djk_> selutha: yes.
<sampan> djk, i think it's in the plf or cipherphunk's -- when i apt-cache search i see it anyway
<djk_> sampan: ah okay, but no "official" ones afaik.
<sampan> yeah
<bl3ssing> I've installed from the konsole
<bl3ssing> selutha, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> I have firefox ... but I don't like the interface ...
<djk_> bl3ssing: btw, the files "missing" from your last pastebin output are java-related files, so install the sun 1.5 sdk or jre
<bl3ssing> I've been thikning about the virtual maching ... things (libvm ...)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<djk_> bl3ssing: and if you're lucky you won't have motif3wrapper problems (occured in the 8.50 release cause some packager fooked it up)
<djk_> bl3ssing: yes, the libjvm.so and libawt.so are javafiles
<bl3ssing> thank you djk_  ...
<djk_> bl3ssing: no problem
<bl3ssing> motif3wrapper ... on opera 8.50? :)
<bl3ssing> I hope it won't be in the last opera ... :_)
<djk_> bl3ssing: if you don't get a message regarding that when starting Opera, then no.
<selutha> bl3ssing, the reason i ask is i peronally use gentoo and i want to move the servers to a debian base and the flavor of choice around here is ubuntu so i am thinking about moving some servers to ubuntu server. its been a while since i have used apt-get (debian days) so i just thought that that pkg would be in the tree
<selutha> has anyone used this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295? automatrix?
<nicolay> ciao
<nicolay> hi all there's an italian??
<djk_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<djk_> ciao ;)
<nicolay> ciao
<sampan> selutha  on my first install of breezy i tried the automatrix and it only messed things up for me.  lots of things were 'half' installed but didn't work ... i eventually ended out completely reinstalling (for other reasons), but manually doing all the things that automatrix was supposed to do for me has been much less hassle
<djk_> selutha: why not just try it with one server to test a bit? haven't personally used automatix.
<sampan> of course, that was a while back, so maybe the script author has made improvements
<sampan> s/automatrix/automatix
<selutha> hmmm i am not really one for gnome thats why i installed kubuntu, it seems ot have alot of stuff for gnome so oh well looked cool anyway
<selutha> sampan, have you heard of one for kubuntu?
<selutha> sampan, ah never mind i see my answer in the forums
<bl3ssing> it's ok ... selutha ; I haven't been using the automaticall installing, but from the konsole.
<bl3ssing> I've taken the file from www.opera.com ... 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> and than .. istnallet.
<bl3ssing> installed.
<JakubS_> do kernel 2.6.12 from kubuntu has SATA power management patch?
<sampan> selutha, yeah i haven't kept up to know if there's a kubuntu one ... i was lured into trying it because of the "community cd" with it's script for hoary (which worked perfect for me on two diff computers -- never had a problem with either on hoary)
<djk_> selutha: since you're a gentooer, some guy in here made a script he called "demerge"...can't find it right now, but the guy was french (forgot his name :()
<bl3ssing> how can I install my java*.bin file 
<djk_> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu breezy java
<djk_> add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list bl3ssing 
<djk_> sudo apt-get update
<djk_> and then search for sun
<djk_> easier than doing it with the java.bin..
<Jxpx> _sebastian, 
<chaoticgeek> is there a way for me to install kubutnu to a computer from another computer?
<Jxpx> _sebastian, 
<chaoticgeek> I want to get a second computer, but have it just pluged into the network and power. No keyboard/mouse/monitor. Just so I can ssh to it and have fun tinkering around with it and maybe use it as a networked storage server
<bl3ssing> I'm still doing it ... djk_ 
<chaoticgeek> I'll take that as no one here knows that answer
<djk_> bl3ssing: doing what?
<bl3ssing> done ...
<bl3ssing> adding that line to the sources.list ... and updating
<djk_> ah
<bl3ssing> now I'm installing the java file ... 134 mb
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> thanks my friend.
<bl3ssing> God bless you.
<djk_> sure
<djk_> no problem
<bl3ssing> I want to learn how to use bin files?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where X preferences on browers and "system programs" for specific type of files are setted?
<bl3ssing> I mean ... if I'll have a bin file how can I install it? 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ./nameOfBin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> make sure that it is executable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or change permission with chmod +x fileName
<djk_> bl3ssing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca  this would be a step-by-step instruction for the java.bin->java-deb->install
<djk_> bl3ssing: for now, just learn how to use linux without fux0ring it up ;)
<bl3ssing> fux0ring?
<conn> hi, does anyone here use freenx? How can I made the server change the fonts to 96x96dpi (it's set to 75 by default)?
<djk_> bl3ssing: screwing your system up..
<bl3ssing> hheeheh
<bl3ssing> ok boss
<bl3ssing> I got it.
<bl3ssing> Now I'll get to sleep cause I'm very tired (to much brain working ... and I don't know where this burn smell's comming from. ;))...)
<bl3ssing> God bless all of you.
<chaoticgeek> anyone here that can help me with making a symbolic link?
<chaoticgeek> for somereason when I try "sudo ln -s firefox /usr/bin/firefox" it will not work
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: your args are backwards for ln
<LeeJunFan> ln -s [source]  [symbolic link you want to create] 
<GilgameshIT> vive kubuntu
<GilgameshIT> :)
<slow-motion> n8
<wiiik> ou ou
#kubuntu 2005-12-08
<jaramillo> is there a way to get kde 3.5 right now on kubuntu ?
<Judax> yes
<jaramillo> how ;o ?
<jaramillo> :)
<Judax> go to kubuntu.org, there is a blurb with the package location to put in sources.list and you will be set
<michael> hello everyone! I'm new in kubuntu, after 8 months of Ubuntu... what kind of thing is the 'journal' feature in kontact??
<jaramillo> k
<Judax> kind of like a note-taking facility
<Judax> but a little more, as you can tag people to it, etc.
<Judax> jaramillo: you find it?
<michael> hmm... but there's also a 'notes' feature :)
<Judax> jaramillo: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Judax> michael: yeah, but that notes is just the little sticky note thing
<michael> okay,thanks
<Judax> michael: journal is more related to meetings, events, calls etc
<Judax> michael: have fun
<jaramillo> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<Judax> jaramillo: that should do it
<jaramillo> yah
<jaramillo> thx dude ;-)
<Judax> jaramillo: you know where to put that?
<jaramillo> sources.list
<Judax> jaramillo: cool, have fun, 3.5 is nice I like it alot
<jaramillo> :D
<troth> anyone here ever tried klik?
<jaramillo> Judax: 
<Judax> jaramillo: yes
<jaramillo> dude, im getting this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde35_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jaramillo> i just pasted the line in sources.list ;o
<jaramillo> (that happens when i open synaptic)
<jaramillo> ;-)
<kkathman> jaramillo: why not wait a few days till the packages become available in the main repos?
<zorba64> jaramillo: apt-get update first
<Judax> do apt-get update
<jaramillo> k
<Judax> opps, zorba64 got it
<kkathman> KDE 3.5 isnt quite prime time yet...will be soon though :)
<Judax> jaramillo: you get riddell's gpg key?
<jaramillo> yah
<kkathman> hey Delvien :)
<Delvien> I love it when i get a call saying my cable is going to be shut off
<Delvien> hey
<kkathman> lol
<djk_> Delvien: you get a call?
<jaramillo> should i upgrade through synaptic or just old-fashion console `apt-get upgrade`
<Delvien> aye
<Judax> working ok for me so far, superkaramba is spitting trouble when trying to use the "new stuff" thing
<kkathman> hey there djk_ :)
<Delvien> couldntpay the bill, been out of work for 2 months
<nalioth> jaramillo: use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from a terminal
<djk_> shit, i just get a red-blinking modem ..
<zorba64> jaramillo: whatever suits you - either will work fine
<jaramillo> k
<djk_> kkathman: yo there :)
<kkathman> ahh...another pioneer going the 3.5 route...lol
<jaramillo> k, upgrading. Thx guys ;D
<kkathman> rofl...good luck :)
<Delvien> what are the improvments of 3.5?
<kkathman> Delvien: not really that much...its a minor release
<Delvien> just graphical?
<kkathman> some of the "enhancements" are actually nuisances
<Judax> which ones?
<kkathman> graphical..not really much at all
<kkathman> its a transitional release to prepare for 4
<Judax> Delvien: they have a visual brief at kde.org
* kkathman awaits the infamous Konqueror problems and the automount issues
<kkathman> and the icons
<kkathman> lol
<Judax> hehe, yeah I have read some about the automount problems so far
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> about 50% install it and then go back to 3.4.3 :)
<Judax> I have not stuck in a USB pen drive or CD/DVD yet to try it out
<kkathman> Judax: well if you like 3-4 screens popping up all at once automatically then you'll love it
<Judax> yeah, that is a blast
<kkathman> or watching some of the main k-apps die or crash :)
<Judax> I find the new pager and kicker stuff kind of useful, for now
<troth> i love kde3.5, fixed alot of graphical bugs for my system
<kkathman> I dont use the kicker anyway
<Judax> ah
<Delvien> how is Dapper?
* Judax is not that brave yet
<kkathman> Delvien: very rough right now
<Delvien> so does 3.5 have transparencies or whatever?
<kkathman> Delvien: transparency for what?
<kkathman> most of the k-apps were held back Delvien so they dont take advantage of the 3.5 framework yet
<Delvien> idk
<Delvien> gotcha
<kkathman> a few apps did retool tho...quanta did for instance
<kkathman> but like kontact, kopete...some of the staples didnt
<kkathman> of coure those arent k-core
<Delvien> finally got my Vmware working with networking, now i gotta crack windows XP to be activated EVEN THOUGH I OWN THE COPY !
<kkathman> Delvien: if you know someone that works at a computer repair (or sells computers) they can give you a number to get through quickly
<kkathman> my son's computer had to just all of a sudden be reactivated for some reason
<Delvien> kkathman my father is an IT guy, idk if he knows 
<kkathman> he did it and it was fine
<kkathman> stupid M$
<Delvien> kkathman i went to activate it and the microsuck phone-bot said it could not be activated
<kkathman> yah idiots
<kkathman> that way they can CHARGE you to activate
<kkathman> its a nice gambit
<Judax> Delvien: I have had that happen, if the hash changes like 3 times then they make you call
<Delvien> i say they can screw themselves
<kkathman> but the hash shouldnt change unless your config does
<Judax> but they gave me no trouble on the phone just gave me a code, but it was like a freakin 128 char code, it was crazy
<Delvien> judax no wonder people DL and crack it :P
<Delvien> no point in paying for something so shitty
<Judax> yeah
<kkathman> lol
<Judax> did any hardware change?
<kkathman> typically you can get away withi minor things...like adding drives or NIC cards, etc
<Judax> yeah
<Judax> but there is some threshold you eventually hit and have to call the freaks
<kkathman> yah...I just call my hardware guy and he goes and gets me a new key
<djk_> anyone want a winkey, real cheap :p
<Judax> he prob has corporate licenses and those install disks dont activate?
<djk_> corp disks just install and never do anything afterwards iirc.
<kkathman> Judax: nah...he calls this number...and puches a few numbers...it spouts a key back...he hangs up and gives me the key
<Judax> thats nice
<Delvien> now its not asking to activate, what the hell
<Delvien> i hate it
<kkathman> yah he also meets or beats any internet price on any hardware component too
<Delvien> attack of the show is on ! yay
<Delvien> oh , there its now asking for me to activate
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> well ya got 30 days at least
<Judax> you see how now they are only letting you download certain software if you have an 'authentic' copy?
<Judax> and you have to let them run a damn activex script to verify you are authentic
<kkathman> hi seth_k|lappy :)
<seth_k|lappy> hi kkathman :) how are you tonight
<djk_> yea or just use ff or wine or whatever to ignore that Judax 
<kkathman> fine seth_k|lappy and you?
<seth_k|lappy> much better now that the new fglrx drivers are in dapper and I can run at 1400x1050 again kkathman :P
<Judax> djk_: you can get the stuff dl'd if you use wine or ff?
<djk_> Judax: yea, although they might have fixed that now.. was pretty much on every site a few months ago when they started that authentication crap
<kkathman> wow thats tiny resolution :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I run at 1280 x 1024 and thought that was small :)
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, my other machine runs at 1680x1050 :P
<Judax> djk_: ah, ok, thx
<kkathman> hey chaoticgeek :)
<seth_k|lappy> hi chaoticgeek 
<seth_k|lappy> something we can help you with chaoticgeek?
<chaoticgeek> no
<Delvien> i have succesfully activated my copy of windows....
<kkathman> excellent!
<Delvien> all i had to do is enter my Key, which it didnt ask me for the first 3 times i tried it
<djk_> Judax: just search a little bit for that, you'll find plenty of "tutorials" and programs for that
<Judax> Delvien: woot
<Judax> djk_: ok, thx
<Delvien> now if only i could put Linux to sleep and run vmware fully, to get rid of windows drive altogether :)
<Delvien> the onlything that would touch my HDD from microsoft is vmware virtual drive with winxp on it
<djk_> did win95 support scsi?
<Delvien> with alot of work
<Delvien> ALOT of work
<Delvien> Like you might as well start writing software to make a new OS 
<djk_> an extra fat32 partition would have been just as swell.
<djk_> and you wouldn't have the drawbacks of vmware...
<djk_> of course you'd still have win :p
<Delvien> well i already have windows installed , but i dont want it 
<Delvien> was doing some cracking and got a virus :( its laggy, but still plays games well ( i think better than when it was a fresh install)
<Delvien> virus is gone , but damage is still there
<djk_> don't blame it on the virus 
<joshs> \join #perl
<joshs> oops
* kkathman tosses joshs a /
<Delvien> well its not malware
<djk_> but seriously, does anyone know if win95 supported scsi?
<Judax> djk_: google says yes
<Judax> most common SCSI adapter cards will be identified just fine
<Judax> by hardware setup
<Judax> from Windows 95 SCSI FAQ
<Delvien> djk_ i remember my parents having a 2gb scsi drive under windows 95.
<djk_> Judax: thanks, might buy an old p2-450 with 8gb scsi hdd from my uni to play old, old games.
<Judax> djk_: cool, games are the only reason I keep a copy of xp around
<Delvien> gotta love vmware
<djk_> Judax: the games i want to play don't run in xp or 2k or 98.. they need either real dos or 95.
<kkathman> never tried vmware
<kkathman> isnt that commericial?
<Judax> I see
<djk_> had vmware with win98, took 2 hours to install, another hour for 2 games, neither worked, tossed it away
<djk_> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> thought so....evil!
<djk_> kkathman: although you can often find an older version of vmware in pc-magazines for free
* kkathman brings out silver bullet and garlic
<djk_> kkathman: you can use qemu, an OSS vmware clone..
<kkathman> not sure I have any reason, unless it would let me adequately run Photoshop
<kkathman> hey there Knowerrors :)
<Judax> you guys tried cedega (sp?)?
<Knowerrors> Can anybody tell me how to send a fax using kde?
<Knowerrors> yo
<Knowerrors> kkathman: fixed my gtk qt engine problem :)
* kkathman thinks you'd need some fax software and a modem line
<djk_> Judax: i haven't but it's supposedly pretty good.
<kkathman> ahhh good deal Knowerrors :)
<Knowerrors> got the modem line :) just need fax app
<Judax> djk_: I worry about performance hit though
<kkathman> well Im out to dinner for a while..cyall later :)
<Judax> bye
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, kdeprintfax
<Knowerrors> will that send any file?
<djk_> Judax: i guess best would be to try it out..
<Judax> djk_: yeah, just not motivated to do that lately
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, yep
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, it just asks for an input file (picture, document, anything it can read)
<Delvien> anyone know any free file hosting?
<seth_k|lappy> permanent or temporary?
<seth_k|lappy> putfile.com will let you do 25MB files
<djk_> Delvien: rapidshare.de
<djk_> rapidshare has 12gb/s :) and 100mb/file
<Knowerrors> thx seth_k|lappy 
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hey
<seth_k|lappy> hi robotgeek 
<Knowerrors> how do you crop/trim in Krita?
<seth_k|lappy> there's a button about 3/4 the way on the right of the top bar
<seth_k|lappy> so do a normal marquee select then click that button
<djk_> anyone know of an azureus.deb for breezy?
<Delvien> Shadow the Hedgehog = WORST idea for a sonic game EVER.. he holds a gun lol.. 
<bornxbackwards> is the kubuntu package really different from ubuntu?
<djk_> bornxbackwards: it has kde, ubuntu has gnome
<Knowerrors> found it "tool/crop" thx
<bornxbackwards> djk_, so if I install kde on ubuntu i'll have the exact same thing?
<djk_> bornxbackwards: you'll install kubuntu-desktop, but yes
<bornxbackwards> okay, thanks
<djk_> sure
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: sonic the hitman.
<Delvien> LeeJunFan the only good sonic is 1 and 2
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: yeah, the good ole days.
<Knowerrors> Is there any way to extract a pdf in kde? (I think Gimp does this, but Krita won't) and I don't have Gimp installed
<oliveira> ae
<_klaatu> I need help with KDE and Evolution.  Anyone feeling magnanimous?
<_klaatu> As in, the program doesn't start, or connect to my OWA server.
<BigKahuna> What is the preferred tv application for KDE? TvTime is not compatible with my tuner card so Im looking for an alternative
<neoncode> Hey I have a tv tuner card. But I have no idea if linux has detected it... is their any way to tell?
<BigKahuna> neoncode, System -> Info Centre
<BigKahuna> neoncode, Select PCI (presuming its a PCI tuner card) you should be able to see if Kubuntu has recognised your card.
<neoncode> BigKahuna: Thanks, I don't actualy know what vendor it is or any specs about it but I see a "video Broadcast Decoder" I think that's a safe bet
<neoncode> what programs can I use to accsess it?
<lwizardl> hi
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: I get this when I try to use kdeprintfax "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/fax: No such file or directory"
<Knowerrors> whats up here, will my modem not fax?
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, you'll need the fax tools installed
<lwizardl> can someone hwlp me with a guide for installing nvidia drivers in kubuntu
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: which package is that?
<seth_k|lappy> let me find it
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, looks like package "efax" in universe
<_ubuntu> Does anyone know why my ethernet 1.5mb connection is INCREADIBLY slow in kubuntu linux? I'm using a linksys router and I got my connection from a satellite, but my windows partition is just fine
<seth_k|lappy> are you using konqueror or firefox?
<_ubuntu> konqi
<seth_k|lappy> make sure your DNS servers are set correctly in SystemSettings > Network Settings > Domain Name System (tab)
<_ubuntu> I also have a gentoo partition and I use firefox there. I have the same problem with gentoo.
<seth_k|lappy> you'll want to set them to your ISP's DNS, not the router's DNS
<_ubuntu> hmm, ok let me look
<seth_k|lappy> a lot of linuxes will set your router as the dns server
<seth_k|lappy> and that's slow
<_ubuntu> how do I find out my ISP's DNS?
<seth_k|lappy> the easiest way is to check your router's status page
<_ubuntu> ok let me see..
<seth_k|lappy> it should tell you the IP of the router and the nameservers it's using from your ISP
<_ubuntu> it says   12.189.32.61 is the DNS 1
<_ubuntu> which is exactly what's in Network Settings
<seth_k|lappy> ok, so that's not the issue then
<_ubuntu> hmm. strange that it only happens in linux
<seth_k|lappy> next try is disabling ipv6
<seth_k|lappy> one sec and I'll find you a walkthrough
<seth_k|lappy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 @ _ubuntu 
<_ubuntu> my default gateway should be the ip adress of my linksys router, correct?
<seth_k|lappy> correct sir
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: Well, lets see. I'm running off of the kubuntu livecd. is there anyway to not have to restart?
<lwizardl> what is binutils?
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: well installing efax got me farther, now I get: 
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, hmm... I don't think so :(
<Knowerrors> /etc/efax.rc: line 63: paperconf: command not found
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, but there are apparently lots of reports of this working
<Knowerrors> Error: PAGE="" not valid. can't read file /home/flow/Documents/JoshDocs/jobapplication1.ps.001
<manu> hi
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, it's trying to convert your postscript file using paperconf but can't find it
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: well, i'll try it in gentoo and see what happens.
<seth_k|lappy> just install paperconf
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, ok. Make sure in Firefox that you also go to about:config
<seth_k|lappy> and set disableipv6 to TRUE
<manu> I have just install kubuntu, and when i try to do package manager, and that's always say password wrong ... but i give it the good password
<_ubuntu> right
<manu> someone have a idea ?
<seth_k|lappy> manu, it wants your user password... that's the one you're giving it?
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: can't find that package, another name perhaps? :)
<_ubuntu> You know, I've become sick of having to compile everything from scratch in gentoo. I'd really like to switch to a debian-based distro like kubuntu but i'm afraid that packages won't be up to date. gentoo is great with having new packages out in portage FAST.
<Knowerrors> kubuntu is most up to date Debian around
<manu> seth_k|lappy: I try with user password and nothing better
<Ruso25> hmm, I can't find eclipse or nethack in Adept, where can I find more kubuntu software repositories? is it a good idea to use them?
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, libpaper-utils
<Knowerrors> _ubuntu: if you look at kde.org, kubuntu is one of like 3 distros that first released kde 3.5
<_ubuntu> I've noticed with my old kubuntu install (pre- 5.10) packages were fairly out of date...
<_ubuntu> Ofcourse KDE is updated
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, then run devel version :P that's what I do
<manu> seth_k|lappy: i try with root password and user password and nothing better
<_ubuntu> I'm talking about other random lesser known packages in the repository
<seth_k|lappy> Ruso25, you just need to enable universe
<seth_k|lappy> Ruso25, both those apps are in universe
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: run devel version? devel apt sources?
<Knowerrors> _ubuntu: if you want lesser known stuff, just add multiverse/universe, and maybe add the plf ubuntu repos, and backports
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, the devel version is called "dapper" and will be released in april 06. It has pretty much the bleeding edge versions of everything
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, for stability, when a version of Ubuntu is released it only receives security updates from that point forward. Then development continues in the next version only.
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: will test fax again, got to log offline to use modem, brb
<manu> what's for a fucking thing, is someone use package manager, and it's ok, I download the latest one and it doesn't go right
<Ruso25> seth_k|lappy: thanks!
<manu> nobody to help me ?
<robotgeek> whoa...the crash handler crashed in dapper, kubuntu. lol
<seth_k|lappy> Ruso25, cheers
<robotgeek> it's just opening new windows. lol
<seth_k|lappy> manu, language please.
<seth_k|lappy> manu, are you clicking on the menu item in the menu?
<seth_k|lappy> or running from CLI
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: ok, lets take a random file i remember to be WAY out of date. wesnoth. can you tell me what version of wesnoth your apt repositories has?
<seth_k|lappy> sure, one sec
<seth_k|lappy> Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2
<seth_k|lappy> in Dapper
<manu> seth_k|lappy: sorry for language
<seth_k|lappy> np manu
<manu> seth_k|lappy: yes i choose it inside the menu
<lwizardl> can someone help me with nvidia drivers
<_ubuntu> lwizardl: what's up?
<seth_k|lappy> manu, you are choosing Adept? Or Kynaptic
<manu> I choose nothing by default I have adept
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: that's MUCH better. version 1.0.2 came out recently, and with wesnoth you need the newest version to play on the server, but that's great! I have renewed faith.
<manu> seth_k|lappy: i have a problem with su even with kynaptic
<_ubuntu> do you think I could just use straight-up dapper drake? 
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, I use it on two computers
<_ubuntu> is it stable?
<_ubuntu> I mean really stable. I've gotten sick of fixing things in gentoo... and waiting for long compiles.
<lwizardl> _ubuntu: i can not get nvidia drivers to work
<seth_k|lappy> hmm, define stable :P It's obv. the development version so some things break. _ubuntu, a better choice for you might be to wait until backports comes online
<seth_k|lappy> lwizardl, what have you done to try to get them to work?
<_ubuntu> lwizardl: in dapper? 
<seth_k|lappy> lwizardl, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k|lappy> boom, done
<_ubuntu> now that sounds easy!
<seth_k|lappy> works in dapper too; /me is using nvidia drivers on one computer and fglrx drivers on another, both in Dapper
<_ubuntu> seth_k|lappy: you seem to be knowledgable. are you a dev?
<seth_k|lappy> _ubuntu, I package backports and do a bit of other random packaging
<manu> seth_k|lappy: you have no idea about my problem with kynaptic and adept ?
<seth_k|lappy> manu, no
<lwizardl> ok how do i restart x
<seth_k|lappy> vblanton, yay! you have a name
<vblanton> :)
<seth_k|lappy> lwizardl, close your running applications, then CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<vblanton> actually, it might be more reasonable to do my first name like you did
<manu> seth_k|lappy: ok, so i can delete kubuntu
<manu> thanks
* seth_k|lappy bets he wasn't running KDE 3.5, oh well
<vlad_b> seth_k|lappy: you could have told wizard to just log out and log back in..
<vlad_b> seth_k|lappy: it effectively restarts X
<seth_k|lappy> psh, not as fast :P
<vlad_b> :)
<seth_k|lappy> the linux version of the 3-finger-salute
<lwizardl> ok what was that command again to install nvidia
<seth_k|lappy> lwizardl, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<lwizardl> going to make a note on it
<vlad_b> no, but it's usability-centric because it makes sense
<lwizardl> it worked
<seth_k|lappy> good :)
<vlad_b> congrats wizard
<vlad_b> by the way, wizard, you can log out and log back in and X will restart in between. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace was the fast way, but logging in and out can be done as well.
<vlad_b> im outa here. thanks for you help seth
<seth_k|lappy> cheers vlad, hope to see you around
<lwizardl> thanx vlad_b 
<vlad_b> Oh, last Q. Is there a way I can shrink my gentoo rieserfs partition to make space for a kubuntu partition and keep my /home partition for both distro's?
<vlad_b> does the kubuntu/ubuntu partitioner during the install process have this ability?
<vlad_b> i'll let you ponder on that one...
<vlad_b> until next time
<Hobbsee_away> vlad_b: with manual partitioning, yes
<teprrr> hello, can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=539669#post539669 ?
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: It sent, but 5 pages turned into 110 pages! any ideas why?
<Hobbsee> !gpgerr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, LOL! no idea!
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on..
<teprrr> Hobbsee, didn't help
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: I stopped it after 8 pages, unfortunately the fax Im sending to closed at 5
<Hobbsee> teprrr: i realised that when i finished reading your post lol
<teprrr> hehe
<Hobbsee> i have no clue, sorry
<teprrr> okay :P
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: can a rich text file have a jpg inserted in it?  Maybe that messed it up
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, again, I've never really used it, so i can't say :(
<seth_k|lappy> (it = faxing)
<Knowerrors> ok, didn't know, from how you were giving hints though ya had :)
* seth_k|lappy is a good Googler :P
<drumline> eluciv: did that work for you?
<[Relic] > how do you track down what is running the HD every 5 seconds and either delay it or shut it down completely?
<vblanton> umm seth, are you still around?
<Hobbsee> [Relic] : try "top" in console
<vblanton> ok, i'll state my quesiton again. for some reason I get slow internet in linux on my ethernet 1.5mb connection and I can't figure out why! everything works fine in windows, but not in kubuntu and gentoo.
<vblanton> I have disabled ipv6 to no avail and I have checked my DNS server
<Knowerrors> Anybody know good online free fax service?
<vblanton> seth i need you...
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, you in da house??
<seth_k|lappy> vblanton, here
<vblanton> hey :)
<seth_k|lappy> ipv6 didn't change things either eh :(
<seth_k|lappy> wait
<seth_k|lappy> you installed kubuntu that fast
<vblanton> getting rid of ipv6 didn't do much.. any other suggestions?
<seth_k|lappy> and disabled ipv6?
<vblanton> (I am now in my gentoo install)
<seth_k|lappy> ah
<vblanton> maybe my router was telling my its DNS address?
<vblanton> and not my isp's...?
* seth_k|lappy knows nothing about gentoo, does it even handle ipv6 the same way. vblanton, no... the DNS server addys in your router should be the ones entered in Network Settings. The router's DNS server === the IP of the router.
<vblanton> do ISP's generally have static DNS adressess?
<vblanton> oh ok
<Massacration> am ia blcoked?
<vblanton> let me check the gentoo irc on how to disable ipv6
<vblanton> Massacration, i see you
<Massacration> yanks
<Massacration> could someone help me
<[Relic] > xorg is the only thing that seems to be constantly running
<Massacration> ?
<vblanton> whatsw up>
<Massacration> the problem with kubuntu
<Massacration> that i reallt cant solve
<Massacration> play two sounds in two different programs at the same time
<Massacration> how can i do that?
<seth_k|lappy> Massacration, oy. that should be easy. /me has sounds coming from Firefox, Gaim, and Konversation right now
<Massacration> ive been trying for a long time
<vblanton> what 2 programs?
<seth_k|lappy> Massacration, fresh install?
<Massacration> nonono
<vblanton> i have sounds coming from amarok, kde-notifications, a movie, firefox.. etc... all is well
<Massacration> ive updated from 5.04
<Massacration> to 5.10
<Massacration> now updating kde to 3.5
<Massacration> but th sound system dont play 2 sounds at the same time
<Massacration> which ss should i use?
<seth_k|lappy> Massacration, I use artsd->alsa
<Massacration> now i using alsa
<vblanton> holy moly!
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, my internet is FAST when rsync'ing
<seth_k|lappy> vblanton, oy... is it just laggy? just the first click lags and then download is normal?
<seth_k|lappy> try downloading a file and seeing if you get good speeds
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, no, downloading files go around 2.5k/s
<seth_k|lappy> meh, vblanton :( imo try #ubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> they know more about general workings of Ubuntu; I'm more KDE-specific
<unistd> I'm using gnome and trying to install kubuntu, but the package kamera is broken and I dont obtain to install your packages
<unistd> what repositories I can to use for install kubuntu?
<Knowerrors> whats best fax system to use with kdeprintfax? Efax, Hylafax, mgetty-sendfax?
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, the same repository holds packages for Kubuntu and ubuntu.
<vblanton> Knowerrors, sorry, never sent faxes
<vblanton> Knowerrors, you could try asking at #kde
<unistd> seth_k|lappy, but when I try install kubuntu-desktop, it say that I need of package kamera, but this not install
<Knowerrors> yup, in there now waiting for response
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, try reloading your repository info
<unistd> I do this
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, also, what archive are you using? IIRC us.archive.ubuntu.com is having issues right now
<unistd> br.archive.ubuntu.com
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, :( no help on #ubuntu...
<vblanton> they just mentioned ipv6...
<unistd> http://pastebin.com/446906 my source.list
<seth_k|lappy> vblanton, what sort of speeds do you get with wget
<seth_k|lappy> if only a browser is slow, it's just gotta be ipv6. did #gentoo tell you how to disable it?
<unistd> seth_k|lappy, what repositores are you use?
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, 2.4 kb/s 3kb/s....
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, archive.ubuntu.com (main archive)
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy, its not only browsing...
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, take out the "us."
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, us repo is having issues
<seth_k|lappy> vblanton, bah :(
<kkathman> hey peeps
<seth_k|lappy> i'm fresh out
<unistd> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com main archive ?
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman help vblanton :P we've tried disabling ipv6 and checking dns server entries, no go
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, no
<kkathman> whats up?
<seth_k|lappy> unistd, http://pastebin.com/446908
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, his net connection is super slow
<seth_k|lappy> except when using rsync
<kkathman> I have a rather large margarita in me...so I'll try :)
<seth_k|lappy> wget, konqueror, everything else is extra slow
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> what kinds of setting do we have?
<seth_k|lappy> ipv6 = off
<seth_k|lappy> dns servers = set to his ISP's (same as in Windows; Windows works fine)
<unistd> seth_k|lappy, ok, wait
<vblanton> seth_k|lappy,  I just downloaded a file from ftp.kernel.org and it went at 200kb/s, like it should.
<kkathman> hmm
<vblanton> it seems that ftp and rsync is fast
<vblanton> but http isn't..
<kkathman> DNS settings ok?
<vblanton> this is really strange..
<vblanton> kkathman, I have DNS settings same as my linksys router tell me I should...
<kkathman> vblanton: are you using dhcp or static?
<vblanton> dhcp
<kkathman> hmm
<vblanton> really strange
<seth_k|lappy> the margarita will be good for kkathman's brainpower
<kkathman> you said you investigated the ipv6?
<vblanton> This didn't *just happen*. I recently got fast internet.
<vblanton> kkathman, yes, i disabled it in /etc/modules.d/aliases
<kkathman> hmm that seems like it should be ok
<kkathman> hold on
<kkathman> vblanton: are you using a gateway or direct to the net?
<seth_k|lappy> he has a router
<kkathman> aha..
<kkathman> you set the gateway right?
<vblanton> the gateway is my linksys routers ip
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> but you set that ip in your net settings?
<vblanton> yup
<kkathman> ok..heres a tip.. once you set that ip setting for the gateway, you must reboot to make it stick
<kkathman> its a bug
<vblanton> but, it was that ip originally. i didn't have to change it
<kkathman> now I dont know if that rectifies it
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> theres no other err checking goin on or set right?
<vblanton> not that i know of..
<vblanton> i'm actually booted into my gentoo system right now, trying to figure it out from here
<kkathman> vblanton: can you double check your /etc/network./interfaces and be sure there is a line in there that says "auto eth0" and another that has iface eth0 inet dhcop...and be sure other things are NOT there
<kkathman> i.e. references to other eth devices
<DShepherd> hey
<kkathman> howdy
<Kaiser_Away> DHCP (fwiw)
<Kaiser_Away> hi DShepherd
<DShepherd> is kde in the repositories?
<DShepherd> 3.5
<kkathman> DShepherd: no
<DShepherd> will it be?
<kkathman> i'd wait a few days and it should be there soon
<DShepherd> ok.. 
<kkathman> right now its only on the testing server
<DShepherd> ok
<vblanton> kkathman, yes.. i could... but im in gentoo :(
<vblanton> kkathman, and I currently only run kubuntu from a live-cd :(
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> hmm I dunno...unless your NIC is just odd
<vblanton> kkathman, I wanted to switch back to kubuntu again but I wanted to test it out on the livecd, and I still had the network problem so.. i hoped I could find info here
<kkathman> well, the live CD kinda is restricted a bit
<kkathman> so I cant make any guarantees, honestly
<unistd> How I see what files have a package installed?
<fatejudger> were do you report Kubuntu specific KDE 3.5 bugs?
<DShepherd> unistd your package manager should have a filter that says, "installed" 
<fatejudger> *Where
<vblanton> kkathman, but why would it be only the http protocol>?that's what doesn'y make sense
<kkathman> 1 sec
<unistd> DShepherd, with rpm is 'rpm qlp package', and on ubuntu?
<drumline> where are the firewall configs for kubuntu?
<DShepherd> your using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<drumline> kubuntu
<DShepherd> drumline: not you.. I mean unistd
<DShepherd> unistd: your using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Massacration> hi everyone
<DShepherd> hey
<unistd> DShepherd, ubuntu
<Massacration> how can i install firefox 1.5 in my kubuntu?
* vblanton dies is utter desperation
* vblanton dies in utter desperation
<DShepherd> synaptic <- try that one
<DShepherd> unistd: synaptic <- try that one
<Massacration> i using adpet
<Massacration> and it shows that iti will install firefox 1.07 not 1.5
<Massacration> I would like to install open office 2.0 too but i cant
<DShepherd> Massacration: firefox 1.0.7 will not be in the packages for breezy
<DShepherd> Massacration: well not that I know of
<robotgeek> Massacration: there's not buch difference in the 1.9.xx and oo 2.0
<LjL> !tell Massacration about Firefox1.5
<robotgeek> s/buch/much
<Massacration> ok thanks
<Massacration> any good games for kubuntu?
<DShepherd> Massacration: frozen bubble maybe 
<Massacration> already installed
<Massacration> any other?
<kkathman> ok back
<DShepherd> Massacration: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <-- IF you want to install Firefox 1.5
* vblanton has killed himself because he is forced to use windows now that his internet is crap in linux..
<Massacration> Whats the best way to play 2 or more sounds at the same time with good performance
<Massacration> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Massacration> my kubuntu cant play sound in two different running programs at the same time
<kkathman> Massacration: one thing at a time
<DShepherd> vblanton: ashes to ashes, dust to dust
<vblanton> said the reaper to the farmer
<Devilman> non si puo andare avanti cos'
<vblanton> por favor uno dos tres?
<vblanton> hehe, just kidding around..
<vblanton> oops.. i got devilman to leave!
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: haha
<vblanton> hey LeeJunFan your here too?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  can you help him?
<vblanton> kkathman, he has been, in ubuntu !
<vblanton> to no avail.. :(
<MikeStyle> hi guys, im trying to configure vmware workstation 5.5 and it asks me this :What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MikeStyle>  kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]                               and i have no idea where it is
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: yep... you would think he would have been eldiablo, not devilman. hehe
<vblanton> right
<vblanton> im.. off to test knoppix
<vblanton> until again!
<mgorbach> How do i change what starts on boot in kubuntu??
<vblanton> .. or whatnot
<mgorbach> isnt there a script of some kind?
<MikeStyle> ...?
<EmmesHEMI> i had the same question mgorbach, there was just an article on madpenguin (lost it) about this great gui in ubuntu where you could turn off pcmcia, printing etc
<EmmesHEMI> i think it was for 5.10 though, i didn't see an equavalent in dapper
<PPPoE> there we go
<knoppix> guess who i am...
<PPPoE> knoppix?
<knoppix> oh, good to meet you PPPoE.
<PPPoE> THanks, you to
<MikeStyle> can ANYONE help?
<sambagirl> i was told to use adept updater but i dont see this undre system. 
<knoppix> LeeJunFan, you still around?
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<LeeJunFan> any change?
<vblanton> i'm now in knoppix, if you didn;t guess
<PPPoE> MikeStyle: It depends what you need help with, I can recommend a good fried shrimp recipe
<EmmesHEMI> ttp://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/10-things-that-make-ubuntu-neophytes.html
<vblanton> and I realised somethin
<vblanton> my firmware is version 1.0, when 4.3 or something is out now...
<MikeStyle> PPPoE, i already said my problem
<vblanton> perhaps I should update the linksys firmware ? :)
<PPPoE> probably before I got here
<MikeStyle> hi guys, im trying to configure vmware workstation 5.5 and it asks me this :What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MikeStyle> MikeStyle  kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, think it'll do the trick?
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: sure wouldn't hurt, still don't see how it would treat windows any different though.
<MikeStyle> i have no idea where the C header files are
<sambagirl> i wanted to update konversation and i was told to use adept updater to do all my kubuntu updating but i dont see this under system.
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, no, but maybe unix ipv4 implementaion is different and.... well, i don't know. it's worth a try
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: yeah, only one way to find out.
<PPPoE> I do have a question myself though. For all intents and purposes I'm a newbie. I just installed Kubuntu 5.10 and in KDE the network settings pannel extends past the bottom of my screen. Unfortunately this display only goes up to 1024x768 and the window seems to have a fixed length longer than 768. Any ideas?
<MikeStyle> 0_o
<MikeStyle> anyone?
<sambagirl> sure
<sambagirl> Get an Amiga computer and change frequency to 57mhz and run the Amigaone on PPC :)
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: hold ctrl and click anywhere in the window to move the whole window.
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: maybe it's alt.
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: alt.
<PPPoE> Thanks, that works
* LeeJunFan misses his amiga.
<PPPoE> although its still kind of annoying that the window wont resize
<LeeJunFan> amiga's that is.
<EmmesHEMI> i'm with you PPPoE
<PPPoE> A few others
<PPPoE> Is it normal to be completely incapable to use the "su" command from a terminal?
<EmmesHEMI> there are a lot of windows that don't resize right in the  "system" area
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: yes
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell PPPoE about sudo
<PPPoE> sudo is fine
<PPPoE> but sometimes I like su
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: you can do everything with sudo you can with su
<PPPoE> yes but i have to keep typing sudo, and like most geeks i'm laz
<PPPoE> lazy
<MikeStyle> omg can anyone tell me where my C HEADER FILES are located?!?!?!?
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: you can edit /etc/sudoers so you don't need a passwd also - how lazy is that? :)
<PPPoE> haha yea, I'm not about to go that far
<angasule> Mitja: /usr/include although mine looks eerily empty
<angasule> err, MikeStyle, I mean
<MikeStyle> The header files in /usr/include are generally for C libraries, not for the
<MikeStyle> running kernel. If you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src
<MikeStyle> directory, you probably do not have the kernel-source package installed. Are yousure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your running
<MikeStyle> kernel?
<PPPoE> ok i've got one more
<angasule> MikeStyle: what are you doing?
<MikeStyle> angasule, configuring vmware workstation 5.5
<PPPoE> On the "sharing" pannel the "file sharing" section seems to not work at all. I click the "administrator mode" button and all seems well, but everything is disabled
<PPPoE> Have I missed something?
<angasule> ah, no idea about that, MikeStyle 
<LeeJunFan> MikeStyle: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<ClayG> Is there a good read for samba out there on the net? I've followed a few from ubuntuforums and the guide but I cannot get it to work
<PPPoE> The ubuntu wikki helped me get samba working under ubunutu, now I just have to do the same in kubuntu
<PPPoE> and although I can already see my desktop from the latop, the other way around isn't working just yet
<MikeStyle> LeeJunFan, E: Package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<ClayG> this might be a silly question 
<ClayG> but can samba be used to also share between linux systems?
<LeeJunFan> MikeStyle: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ClayG> and thanks for the wiki idea btw- that is the one place I hadn't looked
<LeeJunFan> MikeStyle: should install the right ones for the kernel you are running right now.
<MikeStyle> LeeJunFan, thank you
<LeeJunFan> you're welcome.
<MikeStyle> :)
<PPPoE> Any clue about my sharing pannel? 
<sambagirl> after i do this apt-get update && apt-get upgrade do i have to reboot the computer after if finished?
<Kaiser_Away> sambagirl: use dist-upgrade
<Kaiser_Away> and you only have to reboot if you upgrade the kernel
<sambagirl> what od you mean? i already do that other thing.
<Kaiser_Away> if you upgrade Kubuntu, restart Kubuntu, otherwise it's mostly ok
<sambagirl> is to late now?
<sambagirl> it finished already
<Kaiser_Away> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sambagirl> i already did that.
<[Relic] > still got something runing the HD every roughly 5 seconds and still can't track down what it is  :(
<sambagirl> so i must reboot? i dont understand?
<Kaiser_Away> the easy thing is to reboot
<EmmesHEMI> question, when you type &&, can you do that one one line in konsole, or does that indicate "do it twice"
<Kaiser_Away> but if you apt-get upgraded don't blame me if it breaks.
<sambagirl> is somethign wrong with what i did?
<sambagirl> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Kaiser_Away> EmmesHEMI: && means 'if the first command exits with 0 status'
<sambagirl> that is what i was told to do
<Kaiser_Away> sambagirl: i disagree, but ok
<EmmesHEMI> excellent, thank you
<sambagirl> now i am really confused
<sambagirl> or i guess i should say konfused
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<sambagirl> :)
<Kaiser_Away> sambagirl:I'll try to explain
<sambagirl> i will try it tomorrow 
<Kaiser_Away> when you run 'apt-get upgrade' it upgrades packages that are installed already
<sambagirl> ok
<Kaiser_Away> when you run 'apt-get dist-upgrade', it resolvs dependancies and tries to make sure everything works still
<Kaiser_Away> when upgradeing version -> newversion dist-upgrade is especialy important
<sambagirl> all i wanted to do was update the konversation thing and a guy from argentina said do the adept updatter and i did not see it so someone else say do this apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and now i have a dilema
<sambagirl> lol
<Kaiser_Away> lol. i see
<sambagirl> if i turn off the computer it might not restart now.
<Kaiser_Away> sambagirl: i always swear by dist-upgrade, but other people are fine using upgrade. i think upgrade is wrong.
<sambagirl> but you kontradicting you say you swear by upgarde then you say you thinking upgrade is wrong.
<Kaiser_Away> no, i sware by *dist-upgrade*
<sambagirl> well i will reboot and see what happens.
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> chao
<Kaiser_Away> gl
<LeeJunFan> dist-upgrade is okay until you do it on a server and it updates your kernel, you forget about that until you reboot from remote and it doesn't bring up your WAN T1 driver. heehe.
<LeeJunFan> damn konqueror is turning on access keys automatically on me.
<Kaiser_Away> lol. ouch
<LeeJunFan> odd, somehow it was because of the DVD I was watching in xine.
<ClayG> Tell me something , in Xchat where is the option to autojoin channels upon connect?
<ClayG> scratch that
<sambagirl> you needing help with your samba clayg>? :D
<sambagirl> lol
<ClayG> Yup
<LeeJunFan> Vista To Be Updated Without Reboots: and in other news, MS is only 14 years behind linux.
<PPPoE> I'm needing help with my samba :D
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: what exactly are you trying to do with it?
<ClayG> You needing help with your bachata sambagirl?
<[Relic] > are there any problems with installing to a new HD then simply mounting a directly copying from HD to HD all the files I need?   I can't stand this continous HD pulsing so I think I will go back to 5.04 as long as I can transfer over the data w/o problems
<ClayG> You know it's only two steps and a hip-pop, right?
<ClayG> ;)
<sambagirl> more then that :D
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : problem is installing grub, you can rsync the files over to preserve permissions.
<sambagirl> anyway it works
<sambagirl> thanks for all the konfusion
<PPPoE> Simple share between kubuntu and XP, the kubuntu side works fine, but on the XP machine it cannot see the linux box at all. I'm suspecting its something with the xp machine though....
<sambagirl> chao
<[Relic] > LeeJunFan,   SCSI, I can ID the drives for which starts first
<[Relic] > and I can install one w/o having the other in  :)
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: have you got them both set to the same workgroup? on XP try opening exploder and put \\[ip of linux] \ in the address bar.
<PPPoE> I do, and if I use the IP I can access this computer
<PPPoE> the workgroups are both set to "home"
<ClayG> how do you find out the private ip?
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : yeah, but you still have to install grub on the new drive. Not really hard, just don't forget to do it.
<PokerFacePenguin> ClayG: ifconfig
<ClayG> Thank you PokerFacePenguin 
<[Relic] > I wish I could find a way of tracking down what is causing this at such frequent intervals but I can't seem to find anything that will tell me the most recently editied file on the drive
<[Relic] > LeeJunFan,   full install takes care of grub
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: so what isn't working? just that XP doesn't see the linux machine in network places?
<PPPoE> Correct, and with that it refuses to connect to any shares
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : man find.
<PPPoE> This is one of those "I had it working and it just sorta broke" things
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: they are probably fighting over who is the browsemaster.
<ClayG> It's not //?
<ClayG> I'm trying that now, it just sits there and does nothing
<PPPoE> hm, how is that fixable?
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : find / -mtime 1 will show all files modified in the last 24 hrs.
<ClayG> someone said there is a program called swat that is a gui for gnome for samba
<ClayG> but running it just executes and does nothing
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : or you could touch a file with a specified date and find / -newer [touched file]  will find all files modified since that time, you may also want to use -atime, but it may be turned off in your mount options.
<LeeJunFan> swat is for configuring samba, it's quite powerful, it's a service you access on port 991 (I think), you have to set it up in inetd or xinetd depending on which you run.
<ClayG> the sad thing is when i goto places/network folders
<ClayG> there is an icon and it says windows network
<ClayG> but when i click it nothing comes up
<PPPoE> That i find is usually caused by the workgroup name being incorrect
<ClayG> really?
<ClayG> I was suspecting that
<PPPoE> at least it has been for me, each time its happened
<ClayG> that is changes through smb.conf no?
<ClayG> changed i mean
<PPPoE> but if you follow my advice you may get a one way sharin system :)
<PPPoE> yes
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: 'man smb.conf' then type '/local master \(G\)
<ClayG> one way is better than noway
<ClayG> and on the xp computer, you remember how you change the workgroup there also?
<PPPoE> my computer
<PPPoE> and its on one of the tabs
<PPPoE> rather... control pannel, system, then on one of the tabs
<[Relic] > wonder how long this will take :(
<ClayG> why you trying to goto sleep?
<[Relic] > trying to find what is running
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : top doesn't give any clues?
<ClayG> Does this look right? http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=6
<[Relic] > not really
<PPPoE> hmm
<PPPoE> so it sounds like i need to turn this function off
<LeeJunFan> ClayG: looks good to me.
<ClayG> Hmmm
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: I think that's probably it, you said that you can see the linux machine in IE if you do the \\IP\
<LeeJunFan> right?
<PPPoE> yup
<[Relic] > how do you shut down a program from shell?
<LeeJunFan> And you can get into the XP system from linux?
<LeeJunFan> [Relic] : what program?
<[Relic] > find
<PPPoE> yup
<LeeJunFan> killall find
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: then it's probably that the linux machine is the master browser, but windows thinks it is. so  you can either force linux to win the election by setting the os level high, or tell linux not to be local master.
<[Relic] > xorg, konsole and init are what are at the top of the list
<PPPoE> Just told it to not be the master.. i think. I gotta reboot to see if that worked
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: here I have linux set as master by having os level = 90, and preferred master = yes
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: you may also have to reboot windows to get it to have another "browse master election"
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: reboot windows after linux is back.
<PPPoE> I was just looking in smb.conf
<PPPoE> and the workgroup name section is completely blank
<brodel> how can I make sure my system is up to date with patches and stuff? 
<LeeJunFan> PPPoE: then that's probably the real problem.
<arcanistherogue> hey, im having a problem upgrading to kde 3.5
<PPPoE> I wonder how that happened
<arcanistherogue> i got a broken dependence
<arcanistherogue> *dependency
<arcanistherogue> it is called "kdeaddons"
<arcanistherogue> i cannot start KDE because of hte lack of it
<LeeJunFan> brodel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: is that what failed install or is that what something else depended on?
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, not apt-get upgrade if that's what you did.
<arcanistherogue> LeeJunFan, well it couldnt install it when i followed the instructions to update KDE, and now when I use apt i get errors of broken depencdencies
<arcanistherogue> LeeJunFan, Dist upgrade will do that?  im on 5.10
<PPPoE>  be back in a minute
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: it should do a better job removing crap packages that are not in new kde.
<arcanistherogue> will i have dapper thne?
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: no.
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<arcanistherogue> lemme try that
<arcanistherogue> eh i got another error
<arcanistherogue> apparently, this thing "kdeaddons" depends on konq-plugins, which cannot be found
<arcanistherogue> oh i think i know whats wrong
<arcanistherogue> it says its because i have konq plugins 3.4.3
<arcanistherogue> if i remove that then install, will that go to 3.5?
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: probably.
<arcanistherogue> actually, now i cant do anything with apt O_O, the unmet dependencies give me an error every time
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: wait a sec.
<arcanistherogue> k
<LeeJunFan> I have konq plugins here on 3.5.0
<LeeJunFan> what I don't have is kde-addons
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: I have only one addon package - kdeaddons-kfile-plugins
<arcanistherogue> when i try to remove it it says kde depends on kde addons
<arcanistherogue> oh my god this is messed up >_<
<LeeJunFan> try running dist-upgrade again. I had to run it twice.
<arcanistherogue> still not working, i get hte dependency error every time
<arcanistherogue> i put -f in there
<arcanistherogue> and i got another error
<arcanistherogue>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_metabar.la', which is also in package metabar
<LeeJunFan> well, konq plugins should be found. as I have it.
<LeeJunFan> ah, get rid of metabar.
<arcanistherogue> k
<musik> hda1 is owned by root, group is root.....how do i make it rwx for myself? its fat32
<arcanistherogue> ach!!!! every time i do anything with apt i get hte dependency error O_________O
<arcanistherogue> musik, there was a guide on ubuntuguide.org
<musik> arcanistherogue: on changing file ownership?
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: I think metabar is now included in kde, which is why you get the conflict.
<LeeJunFan> brb.
<arcanistherogue> musik, yeah, but its mounting hard drives so you can read and right
<arcanistherogue> LeeJunFan, k
<musik> arcanistherogue: i can read hda1, but cant seem to write to it.....how t fix this?
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> is it NTFS?
<arcanistherogue> you can only write to fat32, ext3, ext2, and a couple others, which NTFS is not on that list
<jesusfish> anyone here have any issues with amaroK starting?
<musik> its FAT32
<arcanistherogue> well then
<arcanistherogue> the guide will say
<musik> i dont hear sounds in gaim:(
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: dpkg -r metabar
<arcanistherogue> LeeJunFan, actually im going to uninstall all kde packages, i did "sudo kynaptic" and im removing them
<arcanistherogue> LeeJunFan, when i reinstall them hopefully itl fix
<arcanistherogue> actually
<arcanistherogue> i just removed the broken package
<LeeJunFan> arcanistherogue: just remember to get rid of metabar first.
<arcanistherogue> and now its continuing the update
<PPPoE> hrm
<PPPoE> why does this clock keep defaulting to UTC
<kkathman> set it otherwise
<PPPoE> i have 5 times
<kkathman> odd
<kkathman> what version of kubuntu?
<PPPoE> 5.10 I believe
<kkathman> and are you on its default kde?
<PPPoE> yup
<kkathman> or did you "upgrade" to 3.5?
<PPPoE> Havn't upgraded anything yet
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> hmm
<PPPoE> fresh install
<kkathman> we are talking about the clock in the kicker right?
<PokerFacePenguin> PPPoE: sudo base-config             it fixed mine
<PPPoE> it's strange, I go into date/time settings. Set it to central and hit apply. the clock changes to the correct time and then switches back after closing the window
<PokerFacePenguin> PPPoE: was having same problem
<kkathman> PPPoE: but did you set the timezone?
<kkathman> you have to set both
<PPPoE> yes, i set the timezone to central
<kkathman> I set mine to America/Chicago
<PPPoE> I'm using american/grand forks I believe
<PokerFacePenguin> PPPoE: and when u set it in the bios even....it changes back due to NTP....trust me...use sudo base-config and your problems will disappear
<kkathman> hmm
<PPPoE> north dakota
<PPPoE> Poker I'm giving that a try now
<kkathman> I set mine way back in warty and never changed it through 2 upgrades :)
<PokerFacePenguin> PPPoE: u only need to do the timie part, dont continue thru any of the rest of it
<PokerFacePenguin> timie=time
<PPPoE> then restart after?
<PokerFacePenguin> not required
<PPPoE> hmm k.. one moment
<PokerFacePenguin> it asks you if your clock is UTC or GMT
<PokerFacePenguin> windows sets bios time for local...let your bios stay UTC and set your zone correctly with sudo base-config for the zone you are in....then local will be right
<PPPoE> there we go
<PPPoE> all fixed
<PPPoE> now I just have to set it back to 24 hour clock and i'll be happy
<PPPoE> Thanks Poker
<PokerFacePenguin> np
<kkathman> nice solution PokerFacePenguin :)
<PokerFacePenguin> cant take credit for all of it...happened to me too about a week ago
<PPPoE> K i've decided that KDE is completely messed
<kkathman> thats the nice thing...you experience...learn, and teach others :)
<kkathman> messed?
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: yep, its all about sharing and community
<kkathman> agreed
<PPPoE> I'm finding a lot of the configuration panels are broken. I didn't have issues like that with gnome
<PPPoE> and although editing text files works fine, I like when things work, even if I don't use them
<kkathman> I suggest you make sure and update....there are significant fixes that came out after the install disk
* kkathman has no problems whatsoever with config files or text file creation
<PPPoE> I think I updated
<kkathman> PPPoE: I've used the heck out of KDE and have found very few issues at all...nothing is bug free, but its really pretty clean
<kkathman> maybe there's something I can help you with to get you through some of the initial things you are experiencing
<kkathman> or of course. you can go back to gnome at any time provided you have not removed it
<PPPoE> kkathman: Overall I like KDE better, there just seem to be some little things that don't work how I'd expect them to
<PPPoE> if at all
<kkathman> like what...maybe I can help
<brodel> after doing the dist-upgrade KDE says it's at 3.5 RC1. That seem right to you?
<kkathman> brodel perhaps...depends on what your repos are set to
<brodel> ok
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone know how I could start a bash script and have it named in konsole....konsole help pages say you can start a konsole with --name parameter but I cannot figure out how to have this open by default from a script.
<brodel> how can I get firefox upgraded to 1.5? I thought that would of been one of the things that got updated once I did it.
<kkathman> brodel: I just downloaded it from the firefox site
<kkathman> remove the other version and untar, set a symlink and go
<brodel> I've never got anything to install without aptitude or apt-get.
<brodel> always fails at some seemingly simple point.
<PPPoE> kkathman: just for example - how the network settings screen is not resizeable for a 1024x768 screen, or how the sharing settings panel doesn't seem to work at all 
<kkathman> brodel:  its pretty easy, download...untar 
<kkathman> PPPoE: resizable...it sizes ok for me at 1280 x 1024
<kkathman> and the sharing settings will work, once you have certain things installed and running
<PPPoE> It's lenth dimension minimum is higher than 768... unfortunately this laptops screen only displays that resolution.... I realize the limitation is really the laptop but realisticly speaking they could have done it differently
<kkathman> PPPoE: you might check the wiki on those things..there is a world of help there :)
<PPPoE> Well.. I have samba up and running already
<kkathman> brodel: I can almost guarantee you can mess up the firefox install :)
<PPPoE> like I said, I just like when things work :) I will be checking out the wikki, i havn't spent much time with it yet
<brodel> yeah I'll bet I can too
<brodel> too tired to bother tonight.
<kkathman> PPPoE: for instance...I have 4 winboxes and 3 linux boxes on my network and I share freely between all systems
<kkathman> brodel:  lol
<kkathman> brodel: honest you just remove the old version, take out the entry in /usr/bin, then set a symlink to the install location
<kkathman> and it runs like a top
<brodel> don't know what a symlink is either. that like a shortcut?
<kkathman> brodel: ya...I untar the package in my home directory under a subdirectory. Then I just set a symlink (pointer) to it in /usr/bin
<PPPoE> I've got to check out my windows box to see if it can see this laptop 
<kkathman> that way, if I back up stuff...I just back up my home
<PPPoE> hopefully it was just the workgroup name
<kkathman> PPPoE: it does make it easier if everyone is on the same workgroup
<PokerFacePenguin> PPPoE: /home partitions rule... :)
<kkathman> yup
<PokerFacePenguin> no place like /home
<lwizardl> hi
<kkathman> howdy
<brodel> I've come to terms with the fact that I am going to have an XP box around the house. No matter how much I don't want it.
<kkathman> brodel: yah me too Im afriad
<kkathman> afraid
<lwizardl> brodel: thats what i've known for awhile :(
<lwizardl> brodel: just do like me and don't have it hooked to the internet
<brodel> xbox 360 HAS to have it to stream media to it.. so I am screwed. It didn't look like I was going to find a good solution for my PDA synching anyway.
<kkathman> but they can peacefully coexist quite nicely
<kkathman> brodel: there's an new project to put linux on the Xbox360
<brodel> yeah
<brodel> that'll be a while
<kkathman> kinda kewl
<brodel> free60 you mean?
<kkathman> you must have been on the list btw since last year to get one this soon :)
<brodel> I got mine at launch at midnight
<brodel> I've been on the list since March
<brodel> right behind the store manager hehe
<kkathman> yeah thought so
<brodel> friend of mine is playing it right now. 
<kkathman> no way anyone is going to get them for Xmas...I think M$ does that on purpose :)
<brodel> Yeah. They did.
<brodel> They do it to make it seem much more in demand.
<brodel> It stays in the media and everyone sees it and says wow that thing must be great.
<kkathman> there are people that bought 5 or 6 and are now selling them on ebay for $2000 a pop
<brodel> yeah
<PokerFacePenguin> any konsole gurus know how i can start a bash script and pass off konsole parameters to it to make it behave like i want?  ie. --name property
<brodel> I was gonna do that, but MS called the store and took my name off the list of one. They said only one per person. 
<kkathman> way outa my league PokerFacePenguin, did you ask in #ubuntu?
<brodel> I think I might pre-order the PS3 early so I can get it when it comes out in case the same type of thing happens.
<brodel> I don't care to play the PS3
<brodel> so I wont mind parting with it.
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: not yet....thought since they arent really running konsole it was more pertinent here
<lwizardl> anyway to import my fonts from windows xp?
<PPPoE_> hmm still only shows the desktop when looking at workgroup computers in windows
<brodel> too afraid to delete firefox. Took me long enough to get flash working on it.
<kkathman> PPPoE: what happens when you go to a konsole and do an smbtree ?
<kkathman> well I dont use FFox anyway
<kkathman> lol
<PPPoE_> It actually only lists the desktop
<kkathman> but I have it to test web sites I develop
<brodel> I like all my extensions
<kkathman> PPPoE: then you dont have anything configured for samba
<PPPoE_> back into smb.conf it is
<kkathman> brodel: ya...I untar thnah
<demon71> can anyone help with Ipod problem?
<kkathman> PPPoE: actually all you need to do is create a mountpoint in the /media directory, chmod it to 777
<PPPoE_> thats it?
<nalioth> lwizardl: you can put any truetype fonts you like in ~/.fonts   <<<< may have to create this directory
<kkathman> then create an smbcredentials file
<robotgeek> PokerFacePenguin: i think you can set name/term title/whatever in xterm. so it must be possible to do that in konsole
<nalioth> PokerFacePenguin: can you ask your question in a different manner? i'm not following you
<kkathman> edit your fstab....and mount
<PokerFacePenguin> robotgeek: i want to have a script that executes and tails -f filename, but i want its titlebar to say x
<robotgeek> instead of say, bash or whatever
<PPPoE_> hmm ok
<kkathman> PPPoE: try this..it may help:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<robotgeek> PokerFacePenguin: no, i dunno how to do that. sorry
<demon71> Help with sound card....
* PokerFacePenguin furiously reading man pages :P
<PokerFacePenguin> lol
<lwizardl> nalioth: can you explain more please
<DjGerhardt> gotta noobish question here
<DjGerhardt> could anybody tell me how I could do an IP block whois? I can't remember the command
<nalioth> lwizardl: any file ending in .ttf is supposedly a "True Type" font, you can search your windows partition and copy all of the .ttf files you find into your ~/.fonts or /home/Your_user_name/.fonts   directory
<demon71> CODE:"E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<demon71> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<demon71> whats it mean?
<PPPoE_> one moment
<kkathman> demon71: usually means you are trying to run a command and you arent root...use "sudo" in front of the command
<demon71> i did
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> trying to dpkg -i  ??
<demon71> even when im in root it has the same error
<LeeJunFan> demon71: do you have a package manager open like adept, or synaptic?
<demon71> yeah, adept..
<LeeJunFan> demon71: that's why.
<kkathman> yah that was my next question....or if he still was running it on another konsole
<demon71> so i need to exit that?
<kkathman> if its done
<kkathman> oops
<demon71> you guys are genius's
<demon71> thanks
<kkathman> LeeJunFan is a genius
<kkathman> so is nalioth
<demon71> You guys know much about unmountin ipods?
<lwizardl> ok i'm a newb when it comes to (k)ubuntu i'me used to mandrivia so please excuse the newbie questions :)
<lwizardl> how can i register java system wide. i'm trying to load a java app and its giving me errors
<kkathman> not a problem...all of us are/were noobs 
<kkathman> you might have to install java
<kkathman> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/447011
<DjGerhardt> I figured it out, nvm
<lwizardl> kkathman: for this app i have to use an older version
<kkathman> lwizardl: see the above post
<kkathman> oh...hmmm
<kkathman> dunno then
<lwizardl> version 1.4.2.10
<ClayG> using samba , my winxp system can see my ubuntu system, but when clicked i get an error saying it is no accessiuble
<ClayG> Youmight not have permission to use this network resource
<ClayG> any ideas?
<kkathman> ClayG: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<kkathman> thats an older ref...but should still work
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<kkathman> yes I know robotgeek :(
<ClayG> ahh this is the one i followed
<ClayG> it didn't work
<kkathman> but I happen to know for a fact that this entry is correct..its what I used for my system
<ClayG> well for mine it did not work
<robotgeek> kkathman: hmm, okay :)
<lwizardl> in term isn't it cd.. to go back a dir
<kkathman> robotgeek: and that help page is worthless basically
<robotgeek> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07.html#sect-samba-server this?
<kkathman> pretty much the same thing :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: hmm, okay. i never had to do samba, so i dunno :)
<demon71> got another question... I get no audio when i play DVD's or CD's or any audio for that matter..
<musik> does the new kopete let me see webcams?
* kkathman goes to his corner and stays quiet a while
<robotgeek> kkathman: i did that cause it was what everybody did with ubuntuguide, no offensee :) 
<robotgeek> offense
<ClayG> man, ihave security = share and everything
<ClayG> I can't see the windows computer from my linux one either
<demon71> Please help with ipod ejecting/disconnecting problem....
<student> hello........................
<student> hi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<student> .........................
<student> hello.........................
<_student> no,i have a name
<_student> who r u?
<_student> hi....................
<_charisse> hi............................
<_charisse> hi........................
<_aj> what in the world
<_charisse> philippines
<_charisse> how bout u?
<_charisse> heheheheh............................
<_charisse> hi.....................
<_charisse> r u still there??????????????????????
<_charisse> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=student@58.71.68.*]  by Riddell
* _charisse was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<Riddell> twonkle
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<_aj> that was odd
<Riddell> hello hu	
<Riddell> humboldt: 
<humboldt> yes?
<Riddell> just saying hi :)
<kkathman> howdy Riddell :)
<Riddell> hi kkathman 
* Riddell likes to be friendly to his users
<ClayG> anyone know the command to show free space on your hard drive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> df
<Kamping_Kaiser> df -h is nice
<kkathman> hey there Kamping_Kaiser ::) wb
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> whs up?
<ClayG> Very nice
<ClayG> Thank you
* Kamping_Kaiser has mate over :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<ClayG> If I want to share a folder using samba, can it be placed inside my /home/myname/?
<ClayG> or is there a better/public place
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can share any directory with samba
<ClayG> to create a directory that will be like a backup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not sure what you wdant to do
<kkathman> its just an access point...not really a backup
<ClayG> i want an older computer to act as a fileserver/backup for 2 other computers
<ClayG> on a small peer2peer network
<ClayG> not limewirep2p-type
<kkathman> I do that currently
<kkathman> you just have to have them mounted as shares
<ClayG> how is that done?
<kkathman> and the smbcrendials set so your boxes can autheticate
<kkathman> authenticate I mean
<kkathman> I think we gave you a link earlier
<ClayG> Yes 2 links
<ClayG> Oh did you mean those links contained information on mouting samba shares?
<ClayG> I must have missed that
<kkathman> yes they did
<ClayG> Ok, I'll reread
<kkathman> it really is nothing more than creating mountpoints an creating a credentials file
<ClayG> I am now scanning the whole file
<ClayG> Yes I see, the mounting part is not in the samba area
<kkathman> ClayG I can dump out my smb.conf file and my fstab if that will help
<ClayG> it is in another section, sorry about that
<ClayG> dont think so, didnt you look earlier and say it lookedok?
<kkathman> I'll put them both in a pastebin
<kkathman> that will give you examples
<ClayG> but i think this is what im lookinmg for
<ClayG> sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword
<ClayG> ok 
<ClayG> and if you can check this out
<ClayG> Samba Config File - smb.conf
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=6
<ClayG> dont know if this tells anything
<ClayG> sudo testparm results 
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=7
<kkathman> looks like you got the right idea
<kkathman> then just add the mounts to the fstab
<kkathman> and do a sudo mount -a && mount
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles about ppl who mount hdds/shares in /media/
<kkathman> with it being in the fstab your mounts will come up everytime you boot
<kkathman> dont grumble :)
<kkathman> it works :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's not the point :)
<kkathman> is there a better place to mount a samba share that works that you have experienced?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it doesnt 'work better', I'm just a believer in putting that stuff in /mnt/
<kkathman> oh that works too I suppose
<Kamping_Kaiser> and keeping /media/ for my media devices....
<kkathman> that makes sense
<kkathman> I just folliowed some instructions
<kkathman> anyway Im out and going to bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. it's not an issue, it's just how i do it
<kkathman> nighters
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<ClayG> it's the first way i've seen it also
<ClayG> in /mnt
<ClayG> i just figured ubuntu did it differently lol
<Kaiser_Away> lol
* Kaiser_Away makes 'back in my day' comments
<Kaiser_Away> or
<Kaiser_Away> 'back before my day'
<ClayG> ah
<ClayG> the "days"
<ClayG> no experience in nix back in the days but I'll talk about line noise, zmodem, and New User Passwords till the cows come home
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<Kaiser_Away> i only got into linux recently, but i have used oldish versions
<Kaiser_Away> bbl. eating, getting drink, and may be back when merry :)
<ClayG> have fun
<Kaiser_Away> ta
<demon71> can anyone help with Sound issues or direct me somewhere that can?
<jbueler>  does anyone have any good apps for creating DVD back-ups?
<jbueler> i'm new to linux and don't know what I should be using?!
<hussam> anybody using openoffice.org2 1.9.129 sees this bug. Sometimes when I insert a picture, resize it, save as .doc and exit, after I reopen the file, the picture gets unresized.
<hussam> ?
<flosoft> hey everyone
<flosoft> I got a question ... how do I remote connect to the login screen?
<flosoft> like remote logon?
<flosoft> is it possible via Windows?
<Hobbsee> flosoft: yes, i recall it';s possible
<Hobbsee> !putty
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> the program is called putty, and it's done by ssh, but more than that i dont know
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> [ssh]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<flosoft> well I do not mean putty ... I mean like rdp protocol or vnc
<zyn> there's a kde program for it
<zyn> krdc - KDE Remote Desktop Connection
<flosoft> kde remote ... but not simple vnc when you are logged in ... but already starting @ the login screen
<zyn> it supports vnc and rdp
<flosoft> yws
<flosoft> *yes
<flosoft> but I need a server
<flosoft> u know @ the login screen
<flosoft> you got the option of remote logon
<zyn> have you tried K -> Switch User -> Start new session?
<flosoft> well that is local
<flosoft> I need the logon via remote
<zyn> but there is a session type menu, which allows you to select a remote login
<flosoft> the advantage of an RDP server is that you can set up the resolution etc.
<flosoft> yesd
<flosoft> and I need that type of server
<flosoft> an RDP server
<zyn> ahh... that i don't know how to do :/
<flosoft> :/
<zyn> have you asked google? :P
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: u can tunnel most anything over ssh
<flosoft> yes :p
<flosoft> yeah well .... I already use ssh
<flosoft> but that is to basic for the things I need ... I really need to access the KDE UI
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: what about freenx
<flosoft> PokerFacePenguin: well that is a distro
<flosoft> I need the server for my kubuntu
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeNX
<flosoft> http://freenx.berlios.de
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: howto in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97277&highlight=freenx
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: did u look at the forum?  it looks to me like it is exactly what you are lookin for.  Fast RDP remote KDE capable installable on kubuntu
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<fatejudger> !qtincludes
<ubotu> fatejudger: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: kde-devel?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: no, I'm trying to compile this program that uses QT
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I had no idea that you needed so many libraries and headers to compile a QT program
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: which program?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: a program I wrote
<Hobbsee> so true, kde-devel and xincludes definetly seems to help
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: didn't Hoary already have most of these packages installed?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: got no idea - i never compiled anything under hoary
<fatejudger> how could you not compile anything?
<fatejudger> you have to compile stuff
<fatejudger> compiling is fun
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: they probably needed more space for useless media players
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and BloatedOffice
<Hobbsee> in hoary?  easy, i didnt know how to compile
<Hobbsee> true
<fatejudger> I thought you were a programmer Hobbsee
<fatejudger> I can'
<fatejudger> I can't stand OpenOffice.org
<fatejudger> I started using KOffice a couple months back and haven't looked back
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: nah, i'm not - can compile a few things, still learning - but i cant write programs or anything like that
<fatejudger> why do you use Linux then?
<Hobbsee> for fun
<Hobbsee> i do compile bits and pieces now though
<Hobbsee> and so i dont have to bother with all the antivirus and firewalls and windows updates and all those other really annoying things about windows
<Hobbsee> oh, and the virtual desktops, of course
<fatejudger> !kdeheaders
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, fatejudger
<fatejudger> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<fatejudger> !kde-devel
<ubotu> fatejudger: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: apt-cache search kde | grep dev
<Hobbsee> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: :)
<fatejudger> damnit
<fatejudger> they don't have the packages!
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hoary doesnt?
<fatejudger> Breezy
<fatejudger> I use KDE 3.5
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: they're there...
<fatejudger> I'm looking in Adept
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache search kde-devel
<Hobbsee> kde-devel - the K Desktop Environment development files and modules
<Hobbsee> kde-devel-extras - extra development applications for use with KDE
<Hobbsee> search for them instead?
<fatejudger> they're there
<fatejudger> they just can't be installed
<Japsu> hmm
<Hobbsee> why cant they?
<fatejudger> there's some unmet dependencies
<Japsu> wonder if ordinary debian can be upgraded to (k)ubuntu
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: install the dependancies as well
<fatejudger> Japsu: no
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that's what it's trying to do
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: easier to do via apt-get
<Japsu> right... not that I was going to try, there was just another guy on another channel that was using debian unstable, and someone said to him he'll get kde 3.5 when the others are getting kde 4.0 :)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: installing kdelibs-dev
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm gonnna run out of space soon
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: make more space?
<fatejudger> I'm still pissed they took out the partition viewer in Konq
<Hobbsee> oh, is that where id' seen it previously!
<Hobbsee> i thought it'd gone missing somewhere!
<BigKahuna> is avi playback supported out of the box or do I need to install MPEG codecs?
<BigKahuna> Im sure it work straight away on a previous installation.
<robotgeek> BigKahuna: sudo apt-get install vlc 
<robotgeek> or sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<BigKahuna> robotgeek, Kaffiene?
<robotgeek> BigKahuna: i think you can choose the engine in kaffeine
<fatejudger> robotgeek: yeah, seriously
<jojux> hi there
<fatejudger> robotgeek: why would you recommend shitty ugly players like those?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: well, i know that they work. plus, they work well. 
<fatejudger> robotgeek: does that make them any less ugly?
<jojux> i have some trouble with bluetooth, the kbluetoothd icon in systray is not showing up. And while connecting with Konqueror/Remote Places to my mobile phone, the pin dialog isnot showing up.
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i don't care if it's ugly. i need it to play the video
<fatejudger> robotgeek: you can still play the video with Kaffeine
<fatejudger> robotgeek: and get better integration with KDE
<robotgeek> fatejudger: hmm, i don't really use kde, so i dunno about the second part
<jojux> any hints ?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: umm, why are you here then?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: cause there's other problems for ppl , other than kde which i can solve. 
<j-linux> I am using Ubuntu 5.04.  I am going to reinstall with 5.10.  I'm not sure whether to download Ubuntu or Kubuntu.  I am going to have both KDE and GNOME on the computer but run XFCE.  Is there any difference whether I download Ubuntu or Kubuntu if I am going to run XFCE anyway?
<j-linux> I'm not sure whether Kubuntu is significantly different from Ubuntu, or if it is just regular Ubuntu with KDE installed and not much different than if I took Ubuntu and installed KDE on it...
<flosoft> how do I enable movie preview?
<flosoft> so that when I go with my mouse over a movie that it plays in preview?
<The_Vox> I don't think that can be done
<flosoft> and with audio?
<flosoft> cuz I had that a long time ago with SuSE
<The_Vox> audio can be activated
<flosoft> where?
<flosoft> so that it plays in preview when I go over it?
<The_Vox> open a konqueror window, go to View/Preview and select Audio files at the end of the list
<flosoft> cool thx :)
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: curious if the link to the forum helped ya
<flosoft> yes it did :)
<The_Vox> np
<flosoft> I am going to try it later
<flosoft> but I am having a problem with the new KDE :S
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: good deal....lots of interesting reading on the nx protocol huh
<flosoft> it is freezing from time to time
<flosoft> and then it loads @ 99% CPU
<flosoft> especially konquerror
<PokerFacePenguin> flosoft: sounds like the old kaffiene problems... :P
<flosoft> ???
<flosoft> y kaffeine?
<PokerFacePenguin> kaffiene used to do that to me
* The_Vox hates kaffeine...
<flosoft> well it seems to be something with the soundserver
<flosoft> but I use amarok or xine
<PokerFacePenguin> i use amarok too, but it likes to flake every now and then
<The_Vox> artsd on 3.5 sucks planets through capillary straws, I had to disable the damn thing
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: what's wrong with yours? mine seems to be okay.
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: lockups and 100% CPU use at random intervals....mainly when amarok or xmms run for over a few mins and I get an icq msg that makes noise
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: hrm, mine is okay, here, both on amd64 and 386 versions.
<flosoft> yes The_Vox ... same problem here
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: my problem was on a 386....I'm installing amd64 tomorrow
<flosoft> but only with 3.5 ... not with 3.5RC and the betas
<metalek> hi
<flosoft> where do I see what soundserver i use?
<metalek> i'm using kubuntu under ppc anybody could help me with sources.list?
<The_Vox> flosoft: if you are using kde and haven't messed with the sound system, you are running artsd
<flosoft> well I messed :p
<flosoft> in the beta b4
<flosoft> but I see artsd in top
<michael> my first stupid question of the day: is there no way to see my history in konqueror?
<flosoft> but in Kcontrol > Sound > Sound System > Hardware: select the audio device: 
<The_Vox> flosoft: just disable the stupid thing in the control center thingy
<flosoft> there is Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<flosoft> and in amarok i use xine engine
<flosoft> if that matters :S
<LeeJunFan> if you guys wanna check your arts config against mine it's here http://pastebin.com/447116
<The_Vox> thanks, LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> hope it helps.
<michael> ah, seems I needed F9 for the sidebar, problem solved
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: is that on the 386 or the 64?
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: the 64, but it's the same /home dir
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: k
<flosoft> my system has a big problem
<flosoft> the soundserver is killing all :S
<flosoft> I changed now from alsa to oss
<The_Vox> mmm....I don't have the -a alsa part...that may be it
<flosoft> ???
<The_Vox> flosoft: from LeeJunFan's config...he has an -a alsa part in it that I don't have in my config
<The_Vox> flosoft: and I'm using alsa, so...that may be why it's locking up on me
<flosoft> ok
<flosoft> i use alsa 2
<flosoft> where is the alsa config file?
<The_Vox> flosoft: what he pasted is not for alsa's config, but for artsd config
<flosoft> ok
<flosoft> but where is that?
<LeeJunFan> http://pastebin.com/447116
<The_Vox> ~/.kde/share/config/kcmartsrc
<flosoft> no on my system
<flosoft> ow ok
<flosoft> thx vox
<The_Vox> and the file from LeeJunFan is on that url
<The_Vox> compare yours to that one and see if there's any differences
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: basically go to soundserver config, hardware tabe, and set alsa as your audio device.
<flosoft> got that
<The_Vox> ok, I'm gone...I'm gonna test that change tomorrow after installing kubuntu-64, LeeJunFan, thanks for the help
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: no prob, 64bit rules, and chrooting is fiarly easy too for 32 bit :)
<flosoft> http://pastebin.com/447121
<flosoft> the F value and the S value is different :s
<flosoft> and s
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: I just got a 64bit about...7hr ago :) Just transplanted my kubuntu HD from my old x86 to this...but tomorrow I'm installing anew :)
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: I just did too, had to install a chrooted 386 for a few things to work right though that won't run in 64 bit.
<flosoft> http://pastebin.com/447121 any one see a problem?
<LeeJunFan> flash being one.
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: what things?
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: flash dies on 64? good! :)
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: not really.
* The_Vox hates flash...
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: yeah, macromedia only offers a 32bit linux version, so you gotta install a mini 386 distro chrooted inside your amd64 install.
<LeeJunFan> bookmark the site I'm about to give you before you go in case we don't talk again soon.
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: k :)
<LeeJunFan> http://www.nerdarium.com/archives/2005/03/13/new-64-bit-pc-ubuntu-32-bit-chroot-fun/
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: that site makes setting up a chroot easy, you may find other things you need it for if you need vmware for instance.
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: vmware doesn't run on 64?
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: perhaps newest 5.5 version does but older didn't/doesn't.
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: you can do it with the chroot environment fine though..
<The_Vox> k, thanks for the tip...I actually do use vmware a lot for work
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: how did you get your buffer size in arts set to 8192? I can't get mine to adjust to that level.
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: I finally got around to getting my needed apps to work with wine, I dumped vmware before I went 64 bit.
<flosoft> LeejunFan: just set it to maximum
<flosoft> can that be the problem?
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: you don't have your output set to 16bit either. Under hardware quality.
<The_Vox> LeeJunFan: I do R&D consulting for one company that uses nothing but windows for their work (they do HVAC control), which means I have to have windows vmwared several times to do simulations and other crap
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: it's hard to say, artsd can be finiky if something just isn't right. I just can't even get my GUI to set my buffer as high as yours.
<The_Vox> ok, now that I've been saved from headaches tomorrow, I can go sleep in peace lol!
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: ah, yep. I do like vmware, very neat app, just didn't like the fact that for me I had 2 apps I needed windows for and had to give up gigs of HD space for XP :)
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: gnight.
<The_Vox> thanks for the help and the heads up :)
<The_Vox> arioshi ba all
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: I've got mine set to about 1/2 way for the skip prevention.
<LeeJunFan> The_Vox: yer welcome.
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: only other thing I can think of with arts is that if you have it set for realtime priority you need to sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/artswrapper
<LeeJunFan> in order for realtime prio to work, but without it chmodded it should still just run OK at lower prio.
<flosoft> well I have put it at lower priority
<flosoft> now it is worse
<flosoft> so I'll put it back
<LeeJunFan> did you set it for 16bit?
<flosoft> yes
<LeeJunFan> only differences I see between yours and mine would be my buffer (skip prevention) is about 1/2 way, I have start soundserver with realtime checked (and sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/artswrapper), and I have mine set to 16 bit.
<LeeJunFan> And I have my custom sampling rate of of 44100 checked.
<skaman> hi! Anyone experiencing freezes with kopete?
<LeeJunFan> skaman: mine is fine.
<LeeJunFan> skaman: I'm using msn, yahoo, aol, icq, and jabber with mine.
<skaman> when I try to set up the video device X freezes
<skaman> mine works good too
<skaman> but..when I try to set up the video device X freezes
<LeeJunFan> skaman: it could be a driver problem with your cam, mine works okay.
<LeeJunFan> skaman: do you have libpt-plugins-v4l and xserver-xorg-driver-v4l installed?
<flosoft> well x freezes here 2
<LeeJunFan> as soon as you click on devices?
<flosoft> no constantly
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: you mean nothing to do with kopete? :)
<flosoft> no
<flosoft> I thought it was arts
<flosoft> but it seems not to be arts either
<flosoft> I think it is  xorg
<EddieX> Why does hotplug start when i pass the nohotplug=yes during boot?
<wabble> think you have to remove it like this -> sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug-net remove
<wabble> and to add it again you do -> sudo update-rc.d hotplug-net start 41 2 S . stop 89 0 6 . 
<flosoft> does anyone know what the process kio_imap4 is?
<wabble> some kind of mail thing?
<flosoft> yay :p
<flosoft> I could of have guessed that
<flosoft> but is it a KDE thing?
<EddieX> wabble, That is not possible when i cant boot the system
<wabble> do a google :p
<wabble> EddieX: have you tried the rescue mode boot option?
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: it's the kde imap handler, I think kmail uses it.
<wabble> from grub
<EddieX> wabble, I will try that now.
<EddieX> What function does this hotplug script have ?
<wabble> EddieX: ok, good luck :)
<wabble> EddieX: networking i think, on off detection?
<wabble> but not sure
<wabble> or maybe thats ifplugd
<EddieX> wabble, Hmm i dont think so.. i think it has to do with all the usb stuff..
<EddieX> "hotplug" when you insert/remove devices... right?
<wabble> maybe, you would be better off doing a google for it if no one else here knows than me telling/speculating 
<EddieX> brb i will try rescue mode
<wabble> i think so atleast
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: I don't think nohotplug is a viable boot option.
<EddieX> LeeJunFan, Ok, i know it was before :)
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: there is a bit of hotplug stuff you can edit in /etc/default/hotplug, but of course you'll need to start in single/rescue mode to get there if you can't boot otherwize.
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: I just did egrep -R nohotplug /usr/linux/Doc and didn't find any mention of it.
<EddieX> LeeJunFan, It seems that the hotplug is alright. I think it has to do with my nic module
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: maybe it's hotplug-net
<EddieX> Perhaps. 
<EddieX> Linux drivers arent always nicely done :)
<wabble> try these two..
<wabble> sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<wabble>  sudo update-rc.d -f hotplug-net remove
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: there's also more hotplug doc in  /usr/share/doc/hotplug
<wabble> removes time and network
<EddieX> LeeJunFan, The doc won?t help me with this. Thanks anyhow :)
<EddieX> Is there a kernel boot option to disable sound/alsa ?
<LeeJunFan> EddieX: ALSA=no should do it.  ALSA    ALSA sound support is enabled.  - from kernel-paramaters.txt in /usr/src/linux/Documentation
<EddieX> LeeJunFan, Indeed. I have figured it out now. I watched the source for my audiocard... it is the problem
<electuZ> hi junFan..
<LeeJunFan> electuZ: hello.
<electuZ> junFan: do u know me?
<flosoft> LejunFan: I found the problem I think ... since i killed the kio_imap4 ... the system uses no more cpu and runs stable
<LeeJunFan> electuZ: can't say that I do.
<flosoft> I think there is a bug :S
<capricorn_tm> hello .9
<capricorn_tm> :)
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: hrm, odd.
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: do you use imap for you e-mail?
<EddieX> I must say that the support here was really quick and good!
<EddieX> Thanks
<flosoft> yes
<EddieX> Now my system is up n running :)
<capricorn_tm> I have a question on KDE 3.5, anyone can help?
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: I have kio_imap4 running here.
<flosoft> well mine was not only running one process
<flosoft> but 8
<flosoft> or so
<LeeJunFan> flosoft: doh, only one here.
<electuZ> ..
<capricorn_tm> *waits*
<electuZ> or .
<capricorn_tm> So none can help me for a second? just have a quick question
<LeeJunFan> capricorn_tm: just ask, if anyone can help you they will.
<capricorn_tm> Okay, thanks. I installed .5, everything seems allright. But it was supposed to run superkaramba natively and I cannot find it noway
<capricorn_tm> What should I do? install it manually?
<thejasco> Good Morning (Ciao a tutti)
<LeeJunFan> capricorn_tm: yeah, I don't have it on here by default. has to be specifically selected for installation.
<capricorn_tm> I see..... Did you already install it? because as I tried to do it, i had a lib error and did not seem able to fix it
<LeeJunFan> capricorn_tm: sorry, I don't use it.
<capricorn_tm> okay, thanks anyway :)
<capricorn_tm> thanks Leejunfan, gotta go :)
<capricorn_tm> ciao
<markc> anyone know of info/docs how to boot from a USB device ?
<LeeJunFan> markc: not personally - perhaps some of these links would be helpful? http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+boot+usb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<markc> LeeJunFan> great, thanks... I was looking for kubuntu specific but this will do
<LeeJunFan> markc: here's one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20522&highlight=usb+boot
<LeeJunFan> markc: pretty much anything kubuntu applies with ubuntu and ubuntu is likely to turn up more info, I find more crap on google I need just by searching 'ubuntu [what I need] '
<markc> LeeJunFan> yay, that looks good :-)
<adairton> Bom dia!!!!
<hunika> raphink: hello
<raphink> hi
<hunika> raphink: how are you?
<raphink> fine thanks :)
<raphink> you?
<hunika> raphink: I am fine too
<raphink> good
<hunika> raphink: My Kubuntu works fine
<hunika> thanks to you
<raphink> good :)
<hunika> raphink: there are in kubuntu unnecesary files that i can delete? Like temp files in windows 
<raphink> temp files are deleted at each reboot
<hunika> raphink: I see
<raphink> what kind of unnecessary files would you like to remover ?
<hunika> raphink: I don't know
<hunika> raphink: Just sometimes I delete a lot of files in windows
<hunika> raphink: from regisrty and so onj
<hunika> raphink: and i thought that in linux exists too
<raphink> that doesn't seem necessary
<raphink> why do you need to delete these files in windows?
<hunika> raphink: I don't need, I simply delete for freeing up space
<raphink> you can use kleansweep if you want
<raphink> that's a linux utility to remove files that are not used
<hunika> raphink: In windows when you uninstalled programs still remain those files in regisrty which you can delete
* LeeJunFan frees up space in windows with mkfs.ext3
<hunika> I see
<raphink> you can uninstall program with the --purge option in linux
<hunika> I understand
<hunika> I have wine but I can't run a lot of windows applications!
<raphink> what's the use?
<LeeJunFan> I know in windows you usually have to delete all the temp files in c:\documents and settings\username\Local.... \Temp
<raphink> what kind of window app do you need?
<hunika> It is a dictionary for windows Macmillan Essential Dictionary
<hunika> Corel Draw suit 12
<hunika> these are the most important for me
<hunika> raphink:?
<raphink> mhm
<djk_> hunika: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=440
<EddieX> Anyone using a Xpress 200 chip from ati?
<hunika> djk_: The page does not exits
<hunika> exists
<BigKahuna> How to work with KDM themes on Kubuntu?
<disasterblaster> hi all
<BigKahuna> Kubuntu doesn't seem to have a 'default' installation of KDM.
<disasterblaster> is it possible to download a minimal cd, and install kubuntu via internet?
<disasterblaster> (like debian user? )
<BigKahuna> Kubuntu installation is only 1 CD anyway.
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, yes, but 600Mb. isn't 50-100 Mb installation cd ?
<BigKahuna> No I guess not, but if your going to be using a CD anyway, why not 600Mb?
<DHGE> hello can anyone of you reprodice this:
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, only to know. i would want to install minimal, and everything up-to-date via internet (like debian)
<DHGE> i try to print from konq 3.5 -> konq crashes
<BigKahuna> disasterblaster, Oh I see, well I'm not sure about the minimal install. I was looking into installing Ubuntu on an old machine that didn't have a CD rom and I recall find some kind of net boot image, gimme a second and I'll see if I can find it again.
<BigKahuna> Also not sure what exactly you would like to be up-to-date...
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, very thanks...
<BigKahuna> Newest app releases (e.g. Firefox 1.5) are not in the Ubuntu repos yet, including the backports.
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, i mean install every package newest version..if i install cd, i have to apt-get upgrade later...
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, ahh..:(
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, so is unuseful to do this..isn't it ?
<danis> hi! can anyone help me to find a program please?
<disasterblaster> danis, like ?
<danis> nvu ... is instalable in kubuntu ?
<disasterblaster> nvu? what is it ?
<danis> html edition 
<BigKahuna> well I guess it depends exactly what packages you want to be the most current. Some may be in the repos some may not. If you go for the minimal install you could still dowload and install tar balls of the latest apps, kinda takes away the simplicity though.
<danis> or another program like this ..
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, if i find a package into debian repository (not ubuntu) is it installable anyway ?
<BigKahuna> disasterblaster, I'm not sure.
<danis> i need to edit html so i can get out from winguss !! :'(
<disasterblaster> BigKahuna, :( :( :( ok thanks
<BigKahuna> I just checked the netboot thingy, not really what your looking for. Install a minimal version without the need for a CD drive and then connects to the internet to complete the install. It will just grap what packages are currently in the repos though.
<danis> thankssssssssssssssssss !!
<BigKahuna> !netboot
<ubotu> netboot is, like, a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<danis> and another thing..... i have a pppoe conection ...
<BigKahuna> danis, kde-apps.org
<danis> each..... 
<danis> some time.... like one hour ...
<danis> mi connection fell down ...
<danis> first mi konkeror stop working... and then all mi connection
<hugelmopf> Is anybody else experiencing very slow loading/rendering of webpages in Konqueror? (as compared to Firefox)
<hunika> raphink: ?
<hunika> raphink: I have a small question
<hunika> raphink: Can I run mac software on kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> I am not sure, whether it has to do with my network settings, or whether some Konqueror/KDE setting is messed up, but Konqueror takes up to 30 seconds to load/display some simple webpages, which Firefox display pretty much right away.
<Ahmuck> how do you create a boot floppy for kubuntu ?
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> anyone tryed to run dreamweaver in linux  - with wine?
<socketbind> my friend tried it with crossover
<^rob^> i have a funny storry to tell
<socketbind> he says it works perfectly for him
<^rob^> it seems DRW needs MDAC - the kit readme is in html and give a link to dl mdac....
<socketbind> it's a file around 5 megs named MDAC_TYP.EXE it should install perfectly as far as I remember
<^rob^> Microsoft - say - you need to run genuine windows please download this keymaker and auth yourself with that generated key
<^rob^> after wine started that generator - and gived to MS the key 
<^rob^> i've seen biiig on the browser
<^rob^> THANK YOU FOR USING GENUINE WINDOWS!
<^rob^> LOOOOL
<^rob^> i use ubuntu
<socketbind> haha billy has a soft spot for penguins
<^rob^> lol
<socketbind> btw that was on slashdot lately
<^rob^> really?
<^rob^> :)
<socketbind> funny thing is I downloaded MDAC components thousands of times and I never needed to go through this genuine advantage stuff
<socketbind> I clicked on download button and sayonara
<socketbind> well whatever, it should install perfectly
<socketbind> but I wonder if DRW would install on a simple wine
<socketbind> I've only seen it running in crossover
<socketbind> did you managed to install mdac?
<socketbind> after downloading it?
<juan> hello
<socketbind> ^rob^: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=dreamweavermx check this out
<^rob^> hahaha
<^rob^> another one
<^rob^> i have tryed now - after downloading mdag
<^rob^> mdac - to run - wine mdac_setup.exe
<^rob^> say - This application can not be installed on this OS.
<^rob^> opened IE
<^rob^> and run it from there
<^rob^> instead download i pressed RUN
<^rob^> and it has been installed!
<^rob^> :)
<socketbind> well I'm reading frank howto for this, and you gonna need a bunch of stuff for this
<socketbind> in the end you managed to install DRW?
<^rob^> socketbind: TY 
<socketbind> np
<^rob^> drw it is installed
<^rob^> but when i start it - i see only the logo
<^rob^> then nothing.
<^rob^> i'll read that link
<^rob^> brb
<darkhawk> moin
<socketbind> under crossover it's dead simple to install it but it's commercial
<^rob^> aha
<^rob^> i guess i have no Windows Scripting Host
<^rob^> YEEE
<^rob^> it works
<^rob^> i had to tell to use that native dlls
<^rob^> scr56en :)
<^rob^> socketbind: ty man
<^rob^> i have to go now
<^rob^> bye
<markc> I have installed ubuntu onto a drive, added the kde3.5 sources, how do I upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<hugelmopf> markc: have you installed ubuntu or kubuntu?
<markc> hugelmopf> yes, a fresh breezy onto an external USB drive, I've chrooted into it, updated the ubuntu packages, added http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 to sources.list... fine, but installing , say, kmail (doesn't seem to be a kde meta package) wants to install 3.4 something
<markc> there used to be a kubuntu-desktop package (I think)
<hugelmopf> markc: yes, that should still be there. you might have to update your lists (e.g. with "apt-get update" on the command line)
<markc> done that
<hugelmopf> after adding the kde35-line to sources.list?
<markc>   kmail: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<markc> yes
<markc> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<hugelmopf> that is ok
<hugelmopf> >= 3.4.3-1 means also 3.5 :-)
<hugelmopf> which package manager do you use right now?
<hugelmopf> (apt directly, aptitude, synaptic, adept, ...?)
<markc> I think kdelibs4c2 is 3.4.3... kdelibs4 is for 3.5
<markc> apt-get
<markc> no gui yet
<hugelmopf> kdelibs4c2 is on version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 here, so that should be ok.
<markc> I've installed the ubuntu installer onto an external hard drive, which won't boot... do I am chrooted into it... no gui
<hugelmopf> might want to try aptitude if you want something a bit more gui but still on the command line
<hugelmopf> but for me you look set up ok. does "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" not work?
<markc> heh, I'm stuck in aptitude...
<hugelmopf> you mean you cannot quit? (using "q" or the menu)
<markc> bah, control-c outathere...   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kamera but it is not going to be installed
<markc> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<markc> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<markc> those are my 2 listed sources
<brodel> I did a dist-upgrade last night and now I have two kernel choices during boot. Is there a file I can edit to get rid of that? I just want it to boot into the newer one.
<markc> brodel> it's handy to have a backup kernel to boot on, the first default one should boot anyway
<hugelmopf> markc: looks fine. kamera-3.5 should be in the kubuntu.org repository
<hugelmopf> i wonder why apt-get doesn't automatically pull it into the installation. can you check that it is actually available with "aptitude search kamera"?
<markc> brodel> if it's a grub boot then it'll be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<markc>   kamera: Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1) but it is not going to be installed
<hugelmopf> brodel: you could deinstall the kernel, that you don't want.
<hugelmopf> brodel: after booting into the new kernel of course! ;-)
<markc> (>= 2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1) but 2.1.6-1ubuntu6 ... they both look the same to me so the >= is faulty!
<hugelmopf> markc: let me check, which one I have
<brodel> I just wanted the menu to look a bit cleaner, but if you guys think I might want to keep it there, then maybe I should.
<brodel> If I didn't have XP on the same laptop I wouldn't want to see that menu at all.
<hugelmopf> brodel: whenever you verified, that the new kernel works fine (for a few days), it's fine to remove the old kernel package with your package manager ("adept" in your case, i guess).
<lordpatman> hi
<markc> brodel> if you play around with any of the newer kernel or module setting and stuff things up then you can still boot on the older kernel
<hugelmopf> markc: you need the breezy-updates source as well.
<hugelmopf> $ apt-cache policy libgphoto2-2
<hugelmopf> libgphoto2-2:
<hugelmopf>   Installiert:2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1
<hugelmopf>   Mgliche Pakete:2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1
<hugelmopf>   Versions-Tabelle:
<hugelmopf>  *** 2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1 0
<hugelmopf>         500 ftp://ftp.inf.tu-dresden.de breezy-updates/main Packages
<hugelmopf>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hugelmopf>      2.1.6-1ubuntu6 0
<hugelmopf>         500 ftp://ftp.inf.tu-dresden.de breezy/main Packages
<brodel> pastebin dude
<markc> hugelmopf> ah!... yes, commented out a few lines lower!
<brodel> :P
<hugelmopf> sorry, didn't expect it to come out like this ;-)
<hugelmopf> <- not been on IRC for a looong time.
<markc> yes, another libgphoto came thru... looks like the same version though
<brodel> what is the "recovery mode" in the options? That kind of like safe mode for XP or something?
<markc> yes, there we go... kubuntu-desktop underway :)
<hugelmopf> brodel: afaik it will boot you into a single root prompt, where you can check your system, in case it doesn't boot anymore.
<markc> I *really* tried using the default Gnome desktop for 1/2 hour... I *hate* it !
<markc> woops. amd I in #kubuntu... yes, cool :)
<brodel> ahh ok. Nothing I would know how to use anyway. Thanks hugelmopf 
<hugelmopf> markc: I don't hate Gnome, i even think, that the Ubuntu crew really did a good job in integrating it. But i consider it more of a newbie desktop, as i haven't been able to customize it to my needs as nicely as KDE.
<markc> hugelmopf> I actually got angry and frustrated... the brown theme didn;t do anything for me... it came from disks that were sent to me for free though, so I thought I should at least give the default gnome a try
<markc> hugelmopf> when I signed up fore the disks I specified kubuntu in the comments... didn't work
<markc> hugelmopf> I just wonder if canonical are doing the right thing foisting ubuntu onto so many folks when kubuntu is so much better... IMSHO
<hugelmopf> markc: I don't know if you have read Mark Shuttleworth's announcement concerning Kubuntu. Looks like it is going to be a "first class citizen" in the Ubuntu world soon.
<markc> hugelmopf> I mean, I won't be giving copies of these disks to anyone
<markc> hugelmopf> I read something a awhile ago saying it was no going to be dropped, at least, "upgrading" it to full front row seats is good to hear
<markc> hugelmopf> props to Riddel et al
<hugelmopf> markc: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<markc> hugelmopf> thanks
<markc> hugelmopf> ah right, okay so they were just offloading all the old ubuntu CDs then :)
<markc> and I hope a combined livecd installer is next, with a full graphical installer... that'll nail kubuntu as numero uno, in my view
<markc> 'scuse me raving I got 1/2 an hour to kill waiting for 400mb of kde to come thru
<hugelmopf> from my point of view it is numero uno for the desktop/laptop by far. debian + almost all hardware configured automagically + up-to-date packages (especially KDE) ... what can you get more? ;-)
<markc> a single CD to give to newbies that they can try out and if they like it then go ahead and install
<markc> and a friendlier graphical startup so they are not so shell shocked (win newbies that is)
<hugelmopf> you are right, and this is the plan for the next release :-)
<hugelmopf> but i could imagine kubuntu being integrated more tight. i do see the need for a separate live/installer cd, but apart from that I don't see the need for the split of forums, wiki, webpage, ...
<markc> yes, I agree, all else is top nothc... expecially debian packaging having to go near Dbeian proper
<hugelmopf> i mean, it is just another install option, not a different system?
<markc> without having to go near Debian proper
<markc> hugelmopf> what, ubuntu and kubuntu of a CD?... perhaps a DVD
<markc> on a CD
<hugelmopf> nono, I said I _do_ see the need for a separate installer (as long as it is going to be only one CD), but not the rest of the splitting.
<markc> ah right
<aroman> Hello
<aroman> I installed kde3.5. Is there any way to make Konqueror tabs behave more like Firefox/Mozilla tabs? ie. When I middle click an url link it should open in a new tab, and when I middle click a tab, it should close it? Thanks in advance.
<markc> aroman> Settings > Web Beahviour and look at the advanced button
<aroman> markc: I've been there, but I didn't find any setting which would remotely seem to do what I want :(
<markc> aroman> Open links in new tab instead of window ?
<markc> aroman> doesn't your MMB open a link in a new tab? mine does
<aroman> markc: there is an "Open popups in new tab instead of in new window", but the problem is that "middle clkicking" won't open in a new tab, but in a new window ;(
<aroman> weird...
<markc> aroman> hmm, maybe there is another setting somewhere, I'll have a look, I vaguely remember seeing something about MMB
<brosio> when will make a kubuntu version with 3.5 ?
<aroman> ok nevermind I've got it... it's weird
<aroman> brosio: when 6.04 comes out
<brosio> a long time to wait :D
<markc> aroman> ah there it is, in the next panel under Tabbed Browsing
<aroman> markc: yes
<sorush21> hi guys my Kubuntu Pc is faliling to boot after cecking battery state, now the hdd is working and I'm not sure what its doing, I don't have a battery on my pc and I'm talking to you from a laptop. Could someone tell me how I can enable and disable daemons from the command line in the recovery mode?
<aroman> the only thing is that I would like tabs to close when I middle click on them... Is there an option like that?
<markc> aroman> so does your MMB work as expected now ?
<aroman> markc: ^ almost...
<markc> aroman> I didn't realize FF allowed to close tabs with MMB, that's cool
<markc> aroman> hmm, not by default, must be a setting in prefs
<jesusfish> anyone have issues with amaroK crashing on startup?
<aroman> markc: you need to disable the feature that makes firefox paste an url in the tab you click on (contentLoadURL I think in about:config)
<aroman> jesusfish: run it from a Konsole and show the output
<jesusfish> aroman: I did, doesn't show much
<aroman> jesusfish: that's not helpful, paste the output into a paste site and post the link...
<jesusfish> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<jesusfish> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<jesusfish> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<jesusfish> that's it for that one
<jesusfish> and if I run amarokapp, it just segfaults
<aroman> jesusfish: what amarok do you have? :S
<aroman> [loader]  ? what?
<aroman> run gdb amarokapp
<jesusfish> aroman: 1.3.1 and 1.3.5
<aroman> then at the gdb prompt tyle run
<jesusfish> aroman: did that too, it doesn't show much
<aroman> how can you have 2 versions installed?
<jesusfish> aroman: as in I tried both versions
<markc> jesusfish> does strace amarok give you any clues?
<jesusfish> markc: naw, it was pretty useless too
<burepe> When I use the gui to change the samba settings and I hit the administrator mode button and it lets me sign in, but i can not alter anything. I was told  this is a problem with breezy. I have hoary, butI had a harddrive problem and I used the install disk to reformat the drive and when I did it, by accident for a while it started installing and I turned off the computer. Then I restarted the comp and it seemed to be fine. But now I have th
<burepe> e administration problem. So I am wondering, could  this install starting mistake have installed some Breezy file and be what is causing me this administration mode problem?
<slow-motion> hallo
<markc> how do I get a /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf (in breezy) ?
<burepe> I am trying to access my linux shared folders from a windows machine and when I click orn 
<burepe> oops
<burepe> on the folders is brings up a username and password dialog, but none of my usernames and passwords work. 
<burepe> My button to do Administration mode in the gui doesn't work either. Is there  a way to fix this in the command line?
<sorush21> hi guys my Kubuntu Pc is faliling to boot after cecking battery state, now the hdd is working and I'm not sure what its doing, I don't have a battery on my pc and I'm talking to you from a laptop. Could someone tell me how I can enable and disable daemons from the command line in the recovery mode?
<sorush21> I need to reset my init to its normal how do i do that?
<markc> sorush21> if you start from recovery then you should be in single user mode and no daemons are started... however, ps aux will show all processes, just kill the number in the 2nd column
<markc> sorush21> /etc/init.d/<daemon> stop would be better though
<reagleBRKLN> Kubuntu 5.10 tries to automount sda1 *and* sda http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4d0816337600dc509d3bf4fda94ea31b&p=539325#post539325
<sorush21> markc: my bot doesn't fully get compeleted
<reagleBRKLN> Unlike most problems where folks have trouble with the automount, I have too much of a good thing. I have an external single primary partition ext3 formatted usb drive. (At one point I had formatted it without a partition even (just the whole disk) and perhaps that confused it?) Can I tell automount not to worry about /dev/sda and just focus on /dev/sda1?
<markc> sorush21> rc-update del <daemon> (I think)
<rvl> y question, i installed my (kubuntu, which is debian based right?), with dutch language. If i compile programs now
<rvl>           (./configure, make etc) my gcc gives all the error messages in Dutch. I don't want this. If i get error
<rvl>           messages, and i want to look them up on the net, i have to translate them and i don't know if my translation is
<rvl>           the right one. So how can i get my english locale back?
<sorush21> why is my boot failing ?
<markc> rvl> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rvl> tnx markc
<markc> sorush21> there should be some kind of errors, or describe what happens and where you get up to in the boot sequence
<aroman> burepe: did you run smbpasswd -a <youusername>
<aroman> and then at the password prompt enter your WINDOWS password?
<sorush21> markc: I get upto and paste the cecking battery state and its ok, however initializing random number generator fails, and that is as far as I get up to in the boot
<nickv111> Hello
<nickv111> On my Kubuntu install, sound works, but I cannot play OGG files with amaroK or xmms
<markc> sorush21> battery, on a desktop ? ... if so then maybe your motherboard battery is cactus
<nickv111> It's really weird. No sound is emitted when I attempt to play my ogg files
<markc> nickv111> and mp3 do play ?
<nickv111> Let me try to find some mp3 files.
<markc> nickv111> a wav file... anything else to compare
<bhna> nickv111: is gstreamer08-vorbis installed?
<markc> nickv111> have you started kmix and turned up the master and PCM volumes ?
<nickv111> markc: Yes
<bhna> nickv111: is gstreamer08-vorbis installed?
<nickv111> bhna: Yes
<markc> dpkg --get-selections | grep gstremer
<nickv111> bhna: it's the newest version
<nickv111> Sound works, but I don't have mp3 support anyways
<nickv111> My music will not play with amaroK, xmms, or ogg123
<jesusfish> anyone know how to get the KDE 3.5 dev packages installed?
<nickv111> Any suggestions? I honestly have no idea why this doesn't work
<nickv111> I just tried playing it with xine, and that didn't work, either
<burepe> no
<nickv111> :(
* nickv111 sighs
<rebugger> set gstreamer in your media player
<rebugger> start adept and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<burepe> aroman, I did that but it still isn't working
<rebugger> then start your mediaplayer and try playing the mpg3-file
<rebugger> that should work
<burepe> aroman, this is to access the linux shares from a windows comp right?
<rebugger> (or you install gstreamer0.8-plugins - then you have all gstreamer-plugins installed)
<bl3ssing> is anybody from springfield, N.J.?
<rebugger> nooo
<jesusfish> bah
<jesusfish> why would the kde dev packages depend on fam?
<jesusfish> being as Kubuntu uses gamin
<jesusfish> and pretty much every kde package uses gamin
<nickv111> rebugger: I already have gstreamer0.8-plugins installed
<nickv111> Okay, I just tried playing an mp3, and the same thing happens
<rebugger> and you have set gstreamer in amarok as default?
<nickv111> I can't understand why, but whenever I play music, there is no sound. Movies work fine
<nickv111> rebugger: Yes
<rebugger> hm
<rebugger> tried to reinstall gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<bl3ssing> nickv111, you can reinstall the greamer plugins
<bl3ssing> and ... not only, but ... try to use the xmms to listen to any music. This is the best (my opiniion)
<_aj> well make sure you have like mpg123 and sox installed 
<nickv111> bl3ssing: I have.
<bl3ssing> I had the same pbs ... and now it is ok. :-)
<sorush20> guys what happens if I partition my hdd so that every directory has its own partition ?
<nickv111> rebugger: You mean, like an apt-get remove && apt-get install?
<bl3ssing> nickv111, have you tried sudo killall artsd? 
<rebugger> yeah, i dont know if adept supports "reinstall"
<bl3ssing> and than ... loading the xmms for listening the music? or any other one ....?
<nickv111> I'm not using adept
<rebugger> so try remove&install
<hugelmopf> isn't it weird to have amarok use the gstreamer-plugin on a kde-system, and not arts directly?
<hugelmopf> (i was assuming that you are using amarok to try playing your audio files)
<Eruantalon> Warning: Firefox may crash: http://gamesarcade.net/fire/fire.asp <-- Can you access this page and play the flash game? Firefox crashes at my box. 
<MenZa`> how do I run a script? I downloaded a theme, and it says I have to run an "install.sh" script - what command do I need?
<Eruantalon> ./install.sh
<MenZa`> huh?
<Eruantalon> but you are probable going to need to do chmod +x install.sh first
<MenZa`> just navigate to it :\?
<MenZa`> kay
<Eruantalon> you navigate to the right path then execute the script with: ./install.sh
<rebugger> MenZa`:  firefox 1.5 works
<MenZa`> you're telling me that.. why?
<MenZa`> I'd assume it does :S
<rebugger> ups, wrong nick
<Eruantalon> rebugger: Was that for me?
<rebugger> *g*
<rebugger> Eruantalon:  yeah
<MenZa`> heh ;)
<rebugger> Eruantalon:  was for you
<rebugger> works with ff1.5
<Eruantalon> Can you actually play an whole game?
<Eruantalon> Hmm
<Eruantalon> Maybe thats what I need.
<Eruantalon> Though I think my problem is with flash itself.
<rebugger> mom, i'll test
<rebugger> works
<rebugger> update your flash
<Eruantalon> Firefox just dissappears here, no crashing or anything its just gone. Happens quite often with flash sites. Pretty annoying now that there are all these flash ads everywhere
<rebugger> flush your firefox-cache
<nickv111> Same problem after reinstalling gstreamer0.8-plugins
<rebugger> hum
<nickv111> When I play a song, I get this in the bottom-left hand corner of amaroK: "GStreamer: Error"
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5337
<hugelmopf> nickv111: which player are you using and have you tried a different backend then gstreamer?
<nickv111> hugelmopf: I am using amarok, and no
<rebugger> reinstall gstreamer0.8 completely?
<Eruantalon> rebugger: What is the easiest way to upgrade flash on kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> "apt-get install amarok-arts" and switch to the arts backend, maybe that helps?
<MenZa`> Eruantalon: check the link, I get problems running the script :\
<rebugger> with firefox? hm, download the flash-package an run the script - then set your firefox-plugin-dir to the flash-dir
<Eruantalon> I really can't stand when I can't just apt-get something
<Eruantalon> rebugger: thanks anyway
<rebugger> no problem
<hugelmopf> rebugger: is there any reason for nickv111 to keep using gstreamer, instead of arts? (given he is using KDE)
<Eruantalon> MenZa`: It seems that the script is running just fine, but you are having some other problem with the script. That I wouldn't know anything about
<rebugger> hugelmopf:  no - no reason
<Eruantalon> I don't even know what you are trying to install
<nickv111> rebugger: Same thing
<nickv111> I'm getting the same problem
<rebugger> with arts?
<nickv111> hugelmopf: That didn't help. So, I suppose the problem is not gstreamer
<nickv111> rebugger: Right
<nickv111> Using arts didn't make any difference
<rebugger> try arts-backend just like hugelmopf suggested
<rebugger> hm
<rebugger> do you have mpg123 installed?
<nickv111> rebugger: I do now
<rebugger> so have you tried "mpg123 song.mp3"
<nickv111> rebugger: Yes
<nickv111> rebugger: No sound output
<hugelmopf> nickv: do you have any other application running, that would use your audio?
<nickv111> hugelmopf: No
<rebugger> hm, and there is really no problem with your sound?
<nickv111> rebugger: No, because I can play movies with sound no problem
<rebugger> what are you using? alsa?
<nickv111> rebugger: Yes
<rebugger> hm
<JakubS_> nickv111: mplayer?
<markc> nickv111>  this might help diagnose your problem http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug
<nickv111> JakubS_: Doubtful. I have tried amarok, xmms, mpg123, ogg123, and xine, so I doubt mplayer will make a bit of difference
<JakubS_> nickv111: i just wondered what do you use for watching videos with audio
<nickv111> JakubS_: xine
<hugelmopf> nickv111: if you go to "system settings" - "sound & multimedia" and disable to sound system and then reenable it... does it give you any errors?
<hugelmopf> ^^ the sound system
<JakubS_> then check what output is it using
<nickv111> hugelmopf: No errors
<markc> nickv111> does kmix run at all ?
<nickv111> hugelmopf: However, if I click "test sound", it doesn't echo any sort of sound
<nickv111> markc: Yes. It's running right now
<markc> nickv111> and master AND pcm are up ?
<libben> is there any benchmark for linux ? i wanna test my passive cooling on my grafix card
<nickv111> markc: Yes.
<Eruantalon> How can I tell which version of flash firefox is using?
<markc> nickv111> running jackd -d alsa as root should give some errors... it's pretty sensitive to  the audio setup
<Zeusz> hello 2 all
<markc> Eruantalon>  about:plugins
<Zeusz> I downloaded a linux game from happypenguin.org
<nickv111> markc: "cannot load driver module alsa
<nickv111> "
<Zeusz> and I don't know how to install it
<Zeusz> it's a .run file
<Zeusz> what is the command?
<markc> nickv111> so if you lsmod | grep snd... do you get anything ?
<markc> nickv111>  lynx -dump http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug.txt | sh 
<bhna> Zeusz: open the konqueror in the directory. press F4. type in the console ./run
<libben> anyone knows of any benchmark program for graficks card
<nickv111> markc: Yes. All my sound modules
<nickv111> markc: Mind you, sound plays fine with movies
<markc> libben> glxgears ?
<Zeusz> ./run ?
<libben> markc: well, i need something to stress it. i need the card to be maxxed. i have removed the fan on it and putted a vga heat pipes on it instead
<libben> so its passiv cooling
<libben> no fans on it
<libben> i need to stress it to see if the card gets warm
<Eruantalon> markc: Why is flash listed twice? IS that because i have two versions installad that overlap each other
<Eruantalon> http://pastebin.com/447320
<markc> Eruantalon> not sure, I have only -> Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<Eruantalon> Is that the old version?
<Zeusz> it's not working
<Eruantalon> i have r25 and r61
<Zeusz> i'm in the console
<markc> libben> I think glxgears winds the gfx card quite a bit
<Zeusz> in the game's directry
<Eruantalon> 61 is the one i downloaded from Macromedia just now
<Zeusz> the game is named army.run
<hugelmopf> Zeusz: what about entering "./army.run"
<Zeusz> it says command not found
<markc> nickv111> if you try xmms then you can switch between OSS and ALSA output drivers... perhaps the video program only uses OSS
<libben> markc: what was it to type for the fps to show
<hugelmopf> Zeusz: which files are shown in that directory (with "ls")?
<nickv111> markc: Why would it be that xine doesn't play sound with my oggs or mp3's, then?
<hugelmopf> Zeusz: maybe you have to "chmod +x army.run" first
<nickv111> markc: It's the same setup
<Zeusz> army.run
<markc> libben> they show up in the console
<libben> yeah but u need to type something these days
<libben> just glxgears doesnt put a output of ur fps anymore
<markc> libben> mine shows -> 4631 frames in 5.0 seconds = 926.200 FPS
<libben> well. mine doesnt =) and i have the newest install. so maybe ur outdated =)
<libben> i think u need to type glxgears -thisisnotabenchmark!
<markc> libben> oh, I'm on gentoo trying to install kubuntu
<libben> ooh =) then that explains it.
<markc> libben> or -v 
<markc> perhaps
<markc> libben> well, I'm trying to install kubuntu on an external USB drive... I'm keeping the gentoo install
<libben> well, after u succeed with that u will waste gentoo anyway =) atleast we hope so =)
<markc> libben> maybe not... I used to run dapper and I could not get kde3.55 AND mythtv installed so I switched to gentoo
<markc> 3.5
<libben> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<libben> is the new command =)
<markc> sigh, time to boot on that drive and see if that external !@#$% drive will boot kubuntu... see ya's
<NeoFax12> Anyone know where I can get festival for Breezy?  It was included in the RC's, but not the final.  Nor is it in the repositories. 
<hugelmopf> NeoFax12: festival is in breezy for me
<NeoFax12> Did you get it from the CD?
<hugelmopf> i don't know. CD or internet, not sure.
<NeoFax12> If so, then why isn't it in the apt repositories?
<hugelmopf> it is in my apt repository, even in breezy/main
<hugelmopf> what does your "apt-cache policy festival" say?
<NeoFax12> It states it is in archive.ubuntu.com.  Weird.  When I open adept, it does not show up.
<hugelmopf> All state filters activated?
<hugelmopf> and also all easy tag filters
<_menza> here's a question you probably don't hear a lot in here
<_menza> What's the standard game mode for Solitaire in the Solitaire game :\?
<kkathman> hey PokerFacePenguin :)
<hugelmopf> NeoFax12: did you find it? i just installed it, very funny that thing. had not seen it before :-)
<MenZa`> What's the standard solitaire gamemode :o?
<MenZa`> :'(
<NeoFax12> hugelmopf: Thanks!  It is working great now.  Do you know where I can get other voices?
<hugelmopf> NeoFax12: a few speakers are available via Adept as well, did you see them?
<NeoFax12> hugelmopf: In adept I don't even see festival at all.  I just did sudo apt-get install festival.  I could probably just open the Packages file on my HDD and browse through them.
<hugelmopf> you must have some filters activated in Adept, if you don't see it. you can also try aptitude on the commandline...
<hugelmopf> NeoFax12: "aptitude search fest" should also give you a pretty complete list
<kkathman> hi hussam
<lamberto> ciao
<hussam> hi
<NeoFax12> hugelmopf: Thanks again!  You are just a well of knowledge.  You would think I would be too.  I have been using Linux since 1999.
<lamberto> qualcuno dall'italia?
<Zeusz> I'm back
<Zeusz> which is the command for a run file?
<Zeusz> my file is named army.run
<LeeJunFan> Zeusz: chmod +x army.run && ./army.run
<hugelmopf> Zeusz: you might have to make it executable ("chmod +x army.run") and then you can probably run it directly ("./army.run")
<MenZa`>   I've installed the "3dchess" pack using adept, but how do I run it?
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: hey, had stepped away
<hugelmopf> MenZa`: It does not show up in the KDE menu? You should at least be able to run it with Alt-F2 + 3dchess, does that work?
<MenZa`> Nope
<MenZa`> Doesn't work.
* MenZa` slaps hugelmopf 
<hugelmopf> uno secundo
<hugelmopf> try 3Dc
<MenZa`> Oui ;)
<MenZa`> 3dc?
<hugelmopf> Alt-F2 + 3Dc
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> works now
<MenZa`> how do I get it in the kmenu?
<MenZa`> Menu editor perhaps
<hugelmopf> yes, if you find it
<Tm_T> kappfinder
<MenZa`> nope, it's not found there
<hugelmopf> then you have to use kmenuedit to add it manually
<libben> anyone heard anymore on the Oxygen icon pack?
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: it's not in either of them
<hugelmopf> MenZa: I meant, you will have to add it manually with the help of kmenuedit. You rightclick on the category where you want it (probably Games) and add the new item.
<MenZa`> Oh, okay
<l3m> i'm trying to setup a cvs repository using CVSD. Everything seems to work fine, except that when i want to checkout, i get "Cannot Access /project/CVSROOT", "No such file or directory". There is however a /project dir in the chrootjail-root, the dir is in cvsd.conf and i ran cvsd-buildroot... any ideas ?
<vblanton> hello kubuntu folks!
<MenZa`> lo
<vblanton> is LeeJunFan around?
<ep> Right click, Create New...   How do I get Odt (OpenOffice) text document to appear on the menu?
<vblanton> hmm, i can't remember..
<jrj123> Where can I get info on upgrading from Kubuntu 5.04 to 5.10, given that I have a 5.10 Install CD ??
<sampan> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sampan> jrj123  see the link ubotu posted :)
<hugelmopf> jrj123: is it important for you to use the CD, or are you on a fast internet connection?
<jrj123> Thankee.  I was looking for a pointer to something written.  Lemme look.
<jrj123> I only have a slow dialup connection (using it now), so i would prefer to do a base upgrade using the CD, which I specifically burned for the purpose, then upgrade further patches online.
<hugelmopf> ok, then you will have to add the CD to your apt repositories. I guess the easiest way is to use "apt-cdrom add"
<jrj123> Unrelatedly -- I might switch, later, to Debian, but for now I'll stick with Ubuntu / Kubuntu.
<hugelmopf> jrj123: which package manager are you using?
<jrj123> (The change would be because I seem to be installing a lot of stuff from Universe, which I understand doesn't get support beyond that it's simply provided from Ubuntu Official Sources, e.g. security fixes / bug fixes, so ... as long as I'm going to do that, I might as well go to Debian.)
<jrj123> Aptitude.  I tried the default KDE GUI one, but I had problems with it -- unsure if it was (l)user error, program inadequacies, or both.
<jrj123> I'm finding aptitude working well for me.
<kkathman> aptitude doesnt always work well
<hugelmopf> @ debian/ubuntu: it depends, on what you are using it for. (K)ubuntu is great for the desktop and laptop, while Debian is great on the server.
<kkathman> there are some bugs in it
<kkathman> apt-get is probably more reliable for you
<hugelmopf> @ aptitude: to me it seems better than the GUI one provided with Kubuntu 5.04 (Kynaptic?), but in 5.10 there is a new one (Adept), which seems a lot better then Kynaptic.
<kkathman> hugelmopf: kubuntu is debian basically but kubuntu has a KDE shell...on a server you dont need that so straight ubuntu without the gnome would work very well for a server
<jrj123> I haven't had a serious problem with aptitude yet, IIRC.  The only concern is that, somehow, very occassionally I'll hit some keystroke which makes aptitude think i want to ** UNINSTALL ** many many packages on the system -- this freaked me out at first, but I've learned to work around it manually.
<kkathman> yes thats a serious bug...also, aptitude for some reason cant access all package in the repos
<hugelmopf> kkathman: I know that, as I just installed Kubuntu here, after using Debian (AMD64) for a while. I just find, that Kubuntu is a lot more suitable on the laptop, which was not meant to say, it is not good on the server.
<jrj123> I suppose if I'm going to need to do a dist-upgrade tho, I might be better off using apt-get (or whatever) rather than aptitude for *that*, at least.
<kkathman> many times I have tried aptitude to install and it doesnt find a package, yet apt-get will
<kkathman> hugelmopf: it works well on a desktop too (kubuntu)
<wotan> hi
<jrj123> kk: Huh.  I haven't had aptitude not find a package for me yet.  Tho ... I'm sticking solely with ubuntu-specific repositories, not trying to add on debian-specific reporitories as well.
<wotan> I have problems with the touchpad in my laptop
<wotan> anyone with the same problem?
<hugelmopf> jrj123: the best procedure for you might be "apt-cdrom add", add the new breezy lines as in the Wiki, "apt-get update" "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hugelmopf> probably you can leave the new breezy lines out at first, as the cd should be able to cover its dependencies?
<hugelmopf> wotan: which problems?
<wotan> well, it works correctly
<wotan> but I can't use the horizontal srolling
<wotan> for instance
<jrj123> Is there an easy command-line way to find out how many packages I currently have installed from Ubuntu Universe, as opposed to Ubuntu Main?
<wotan> and I can't drag icons with double-click and drag
<hugelmopf> wotan: is it a synaptics touchpad?
<wotan> yes
<wotan> in a toshiba satellite
<jrj123> hugel: I'd agree, leave the new breezy lines out at first because otherwise I just bet it'll try to do half the dist upgrade using online files, and I don't want to risk that during the dist-upgrade.  Initial upgrade from locally mounted repositories (e.g. CD) _only_!
<hugelmopf> wotan: i have not seen any ubuntu install, where the touchpad did not work, so i am a bit surprised. have you had a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wotan> yes, but I don't know what options I should set
<GNAM> KONQUEROR is way better than firefox
<GNAM> because it supports sftp
<GNAM> this list my last discover
<kkathman> GNAM no
<hugelmopf> wotan: want to paste the touchpad section of your xorg.conf in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ ?
<kkathman> Konq has alot of rendering problems on some pages that Firefox can render with ease
<wotan> hugelmopf: i've just done it in pastebin.com: http://pastebin.com/447400
<hugelmopf> kkathman: you can still use firefox for these. i don't have the impression these are so many pages
<kkathman> browsers tend to be very personal issues...you use what you are comfy with :)
<kkathman> I personally dont use Konq for anything
<jrj123> I can't wait until I can run IE 5 on my new Kubuntu system.  Then, I'll be able to do *everything*!  That will be DA BOMB!!!
<kkathman> but thats what linux is all about...choice
<wotan> hugelmopf: it's the default config, I didn't change anything
<kkathman> GOD why would you want to run IE !!!
<kkathman> iccck
<kkathman> kinda defeats the purpose :)
<hugelmopf> wotan: i see. try to add the ZAxisMapping option just as it is in the configured mouse thing. should give you scrolling
<jrj123> KK: Not just IE, but IE *** 5 ***.  Because getting to use IE 4 would be just too much to hope for...
<wotan> ok hugelmopf
<kkathman> ANy IE is evil
<GNAM> jrjl23 I can't wait until I can run konqueror in windows
<kkathman> GNAM you can
<GNAM> not stuff of nerds
<GNAM> i want an official port.
<jrj123> GN: I bet you can do that now if you use ... I forget the name of it, but ... cygwin.
<kkathman> its official..Konq is cross platform
<jrj123> See if you can run it using cygwin.
<GNAM> MAH
<hugelmopf> wotan: you will have to restart your x-server for changes (logout/in)
<jrj123> Hug: Logout, or reboot?
<kkathman> im not saying you wouldnt have to work at it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<jrj123> Yes, you could restart the x server w/o rebooting, but, unless you need 24/7 uptime, why screw with it?  Go the MICROSOFT way!
<hugelmopf> jrj123: i thought logging out should be enough, but probably you are right. restarting the x-server is a lot easier then rebooting though.
<kkathman> I'd prefer NOT to go the microsoft way, thank you
<kkathman> for anything!
<hugelmopf> wotan: close all programs, logout of KDE, go to the console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login and do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart". this should restart your x-server
<hugelmopf> after the changes to xorg.conf
<jrj123> KK: It's only TRULY the MS way if you have to reboot 5 times in a row.
<wotan> hugelmopf: yes, i know, but I'm doing other things :)
<pussfeller> only 5 times? 
<jrj123> Hug: Well, what I'm thinking is, if you need to update / restart the X server, that's independent of log in / out.  You could switch to another virtual terminal, log in on a console tty mode, and do a kill -HUP I suppose.  But, for something that fundamental to normal usage, unless you have some reason to care, rebooting is prolly quicker / easier / safer for most normal people, non sysadmin types.
<brosio> exist a mirror with mozilla1.5 ?
<kkathman> jrj why not just do a kdm stop and restart :)
<jrj123> Ubuntu-specific mirror? I'd assume mozilla.org would have binaries if a final has been released yet, but they'd be linux general targeted.
<jrj123> KK: Because, on my own, figuring that much out would take longer than a reboot, to be honest.  And, I'm not massively computer illiterate, like many normal people would be.
<hugelmopf> brosio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion ?
<dawynn> anyone have experience with sound recording in linux?
<jrj123> Okay, it liked the apt-cdrom add.  I'll wait for the rest until I've closed all my currently open apps.
<jrj123> I don't like the default kde terminal app in 5.04.  It's just not as stable as putty under windows seemed to be.  I get stray characters on my screen sometimes when I ssh.  And I don't like having to go to the menu to copy.
<jrj123> Tho, the stray chars could be ssh-related, not terminal app related.
<hugelmopf> i'll be gone in a second, so you'll have to help wotan out, when he returns ;-)
<brodel> when I try to open a rar file using ark I get a message "The utility unrar is not in your PATH.Please install it or contact your system administrator." How do I "install it"?
<jrj123> brodel: One sec on that Q.
<dawynn> brodel -- check synaptic (or whatever you use to install packages).  Look for unrar-nonfree.
<brodel> ok
<dawynn> brodel: you *could* use unrar-free, but it is way out-dated.
<wotan> hi
<wotan> it doesn't work yet
<dawynn> Doesn't work with recent versions of rar.
<jrj123> brodel: Okay.  Use your favorite package manager to look for "unrar" package.  Add / install it.
<brodel> ok. I installed unrar and unrar-nonfree
<brodel> anything else I need to do?
<dawynn> brodel: try to use ark on the archive again.
<brodel> I did. Same thing. :\
<dawynn> try exiting ark and restarting it.
<brodel> do I need to tell ark where to look?
<brodel> did that too (unless it's still running and I don't know about it)
<jrj123> brodel: Do "which unrar", see if it's found.
<jrj123> You should onlu need unrar _or_ unrar-nonfree, I assume they're functionally equivalent.
<brodel> I did that at the terminal.. didn't give me anything.
<jrj123> Do a "whereis unrar".
<brodel> I installed one.. didn't work.. so I tried the other
<brodel>  sudo whereis unrar
<brodel> unrar:
<jrj123> Did your package manager actually install the package successfully?  What manager are you using?
<brodel> I used aptitude. It's served me well for everything else I've installed.
<jrj123> What is in your $PATH variable?  Maybe you're missing an important directory.
<brodel> how do I find that out?
<flosoft> hey everyone
<jrj123> echo $PATH
<flosoft> how do I enable APM?
<brodel> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<jrj123> I get this from a whereis unrar, after installing it:  unrar: /usr/bin/unrar /usr/share/man/man1/unrar.1.gz
<jrj123> Try doing ls -l /usr/bin/unrar
<dawynn> try 'dpkg -l unrar-nonfree' or 'dpkg -l unrar', depending on which one you have installed.  Tell use what version.
<brodel> ls: /usr/bin/unrar: No such file or directory
<jrj123> Okay, you don't have it installed.
<brodel> oh. I see why.. 
<jrj123> Use aptitude, make sure it says unrar is actually installed.  You might want to uninstall and reinstall it.
<brodel> No candidate version found for unrar-nonfree
<brodel> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<brodel> I didn't see that in the blur of text
<brodel> the first time anyway
<dawynn> What flavor of linux / ubuntu are you using?  Breezy has unrar-nonfree
<brodel> that's what I'm using kubuntu 5.10. 
<brodel> "breezy"
<flosoft> how do I enable APM?
<libben> how do i enable wines register? aka regedit
<dawynn> brodel: do you have the universe / multiverse repositories enabled?
<jrj123> dawynn: What's a multiverse repository?
<jrj123> !multiverse
<ubotu> repositories is, like, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<brodel> I enabled something a while back. If I check using adept, will that tell me what aptitude uses too? Do they all use the same?
<dawynn> I'm not quite sure what's a multiverse -- except in the Michael Moorcock sense :-)
<jrj123> No, I know what a universe repository is, I added it already, just dunno what multiverse means.
<brodel> I have universe
<flosoft> how do I enable APM?
<dawynn> looks like the rar stuff is in the multiverse.
<dawynn> rar, unrar-nonfree.
<dawynn> which makes me think that multiverse is much like the Debian non-US label.
<brodel> do I want the backports one?
<brodel> that's the only one I see that I can enable that has multiverse
<dawynn> So, brodel -- update your /etc/apt/sources.list to include the multiverse.  Everywhere you have universe, add ' multiverse' to the end of the line.  Then 'sudo aptitude update' to get the extra repositories.
<brodel> that worked. :D
<brodel> thanks
<brodel> well it's installing this time..
<dawynn> jrj123, the Debian non-US stuff was reserved for things that were questionably legal in the US.  Like encryption type of things.  Maybe that's what Ubuntu is doing with multiverse.
<jrj123> dawynn: Ya, I know about non-US.  Encryption and patent-encumbered.
<dawynn> I take it back.  After looking a little deeper into Multiverse (using Synaptic), I think I understand a little better.  Hold on.
<dawynn> Main is the actual supported repository.  Restricted is supported, but only useful for certain computers.  Using for computers that don't need the components in Restricted could damage your PC>
<dawynn> Universe is non-supported, but still free.
<dawynn> Multiverse seems to handle stuff that isn't really totally Debian-style-free.
<dawynn> Examples: certain compression systems that may not have a totally free license, system emulators, etc.
<brosio> why i don't have an kcontrol icon on kde3.5 i miss something ?
<dawynn> the abuse sound effects, and nonfree portions of BSD-games are in multiverse.  you get the idea.
<dawynn> Ok, what's the nicest way to turn off a sound server?  I'm in KDE, so I'm guessing its arts.
<angasule> adept won't start, I don't get an error, it just starts loading... and nothing happens, I see a few instances of kdesu when I do a "ps -A", maybe there are previous instances of kdesu running adept that didn't close properly?
<jesusfish> anyone know how to get the KDE 3.5 dev packages installed?
<_jan> I'm looking for someone who has experience with setting up WLAN WPA-TKIP
<l3m> brosio: you should have kcontrol, but anyway, you won't need it, since kubuntu has systemsettings instead...
<l3m> ubotu: tell jesusfish about kde3.5
<jesusfish> l3m: I have the KDE 3.5 packages
<jesusfish> l3m: but the dev packages won't install
<l3m> ah
<l3m> sorry, misread
<l3m> jesusfish: what error do you get? 
<jesusfish> kdelibs4-dev depends on libfam-dev
<jesusfish> for whatever reason
<jesusfish> being as Kubuntu uses gamin
<dawynn> So, where do we get the kde3.5 packages?  Can I just add something to sources.list?
<EmmeNightNight> the upgrade wednesday or so completely eliminated my wireless card.  iwconfig shows no wlan0 not does ifconfig, it was there and working fine before.  Any ideas how to get it back?
<kkathman> dawynn: I'd suggest wating untill it is released to the standard repos :)
<dawynn> Any idea when it might hit the backports?
<l3m> ubotu: tell dawynn about kde3.5
<kkathman> dawynn: should be there in a few days
<jesusfish> l3m: I just wanna build amaroK 1.3.6 packages, but I can't
<angasule> I killed kdesud (the kdesu daemon, I guess), and now it works, but I'd like to know what went wrong in the first place
<libben> anyone knows how to enable regedit in wine?
<jesusfish> l3m: and to install fam, I need to remove gamin, and that will take most kde apps with it
<EmmesHEMI> i do see it in the PCI list in KInfoCenter, just not anywhere else
<l3m> jesusfish: hmm dunno. 
<l3m> jesusfish: maybe file a bug, since gamin should provide libfam or other way round, so that you can switch them.....
<EmmesHEMI> sorry, using dapper, should have said that..
<hugelmopf> wotan: did you get your touchpad to work?
<wotan> no, :(
<hugelmopf> any changes?
<brosio> l3m: i have only system
<brosio> and there isn't anythig like kcontrol
<wotan> no, I added that, but it doesn't work
<l3m> brosio: you don't need that
<l3m> brosio: in your kmenu, there's an entry "system settings"
<l3m> brosio: click on kmenu. read all the entries. it's there
<l3m> not in a submenu
<hugelmopf> wotan: does "dmesg | grep Synaptics" tell you anything important?
<brosio> on system i have only printer managment and wallet
<brosio> belive me i don't have it :D
<brosio> i what to known because...
<ep> What's the simplest way to upgrade from Qt 4.0,0 to 4.0.1?
<MenZa`> in the control unit, where can I find where I active/deactivate the mac os-ish topbar?
<MenZa`> Nevermind, found it.
<wille> how could i enable universe under the repositories list.....
<hugelmopf> wille: Have you tried the "Manage repositories" option of "Adept"?
<ep> Right click, Create New...   How do I get Odt (OpenOffice) text document to appear on the menu?
<wotan> hugelmopf: no, it doesn't appear anything
<wille> yes but i dont know how culd i enable universe..
<wille> because im trying to install amule..
<djk_> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<MenZa`> ep: I'd like to know too :o
<hugelmopf> wotan: that's strange.i pasted a different configuration suggestion into your pastebin, want to try that?
<ep> We get a big enough lobby... and someone will answer!
<wotan> ok
<wotan> can you give me the url again?
<hugelmopf> wille: it's as easy as adding the word "universe" to the Components section (which includes e. g. "main") in the "Manage Repositories" dialog.
<djk_> ep: there should be an entry already, but if there isn't, right click, edit menu. the command for OOo2-Writer is    ooffice2 -writer 
<hugelmopf> wotan: http://pastebin.com/447498
<MenZa`> djk_: where is "Edit menu"? I can't find it :o
<djk_> MenZa`: when you open the Kmenu and rightclick
<ep> me either:)
<wille> thanks
<MenZa`> er.
<MenZa`> When we right click, create new, "OpenOffice 2 Writer"
<MenZa`> That's what we want :o
<MenZa`> at least me
<MenZa`> and I'm guessing ep want the same :o
<MenZa`> wants
<djk_> MenZa`: okay, as i see it, you don't have an OO2Writer entry in your KMenu ?
<ep> yes
<MenZa`> No, not the Kmenu
<MenZa`> On right clicking on e.g. the desktop
<ep> or in konq file browser
<MenZa`> Exactly.
<djk_> ep: MenZa`: ah,..mmh, i never use the desktop or konqui..so not really sure.
<MenZa`> :o
<MenZa`> D:
<ep> I've got  an OO2Writer entry in KMenu | Office | OpenOffice.org2 Writer   This is not the same menu that pops up when you right click the desktop (or right click in kong)
<musashiden> hmmm, how do i upgrade from hoary to breezy without having to burn breezy into a CD?
<kkathman> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<musashiden> thank you kkathman
<kkathman> np
<MenZa`> Wow.
<MenZa`> The OOo2 splash I downloaded is awesome
<ep> :)
<stupendo44> how can I record a sound that I am playing?
<MenZa`> ep: Lemme show you
<ep> ok
<MenZa`> ep: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29737
<ep> nice
<ep> I hope the state of Massachusetts approves ODF for state documents
<MenZa`> awesome :o
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> where can I get "moodin"?
<MenZa`> nevermind
<MenZa`> now I just need to know how to install it
<stupendo44> ep: it's not looking good on that... Some hotshot just took the wheel and isn't pro-OSS
<stupendo44> ep: I think he fired the other guy or something
<ep> sad they've railroaded the Mass. IT director.  Political stops being pulled.   Grassroot support needed!
<stupendo44> ep: yup...
<stupendo44> ep: I'm nowhere near ther
<LeeJunFan> one thing decides politics - money, no amount of whining in the world will make it any different.
<MenZa`> I'm compiling a moodin pack
<MenZa`> in the instructions, it tells me to navigate to the dir it's in, then ./configure followed by 'make'
<MenZa`> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<MenZa`> What do I do now :\?
<LeeJunFan> the savings for switching to open source have to outweigh the bribe MS will make.
<MenZa`> LeeJunFan: besides, OOo is better than MSOFFICe
<MenZa`> ;)
<MenZa`> So it's not just the fact that it's OS
<musashiden> i wonder how long does it takes to upgrade :/
<MenZa`> Anyone care to help me install this pack?
<ep> Its not about Open Source, its about open file formats.  Its about leveling the playing field. 
<MenZa`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5344 <- That's the install manual which I'm having problems following
<MenZa`> ep: my bad :p
<ep> http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/index.php?p=2204
<Tm_T> how many of you would like to see flatout2 in linux?
<djk_> what is flatout2
<MenZa`> ubotu: moodin is a ksplash engine which can be found here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705 and instructions on installing can be found here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5344
<ubotu> okay, MenZa`
<MenZa`> !moodin
<ubotu> I guess moodin is a ksplash engine which can be found here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705 and instructions on installing can be found here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5344
<MenZa`> good.
<Tm_T> djk_: car race game
<djk_> Tm_T: well then.. okay? i guess ;)
<Tm_T> djk_: then mail to them and tell you are ready to buy that game (and others) if you they will be released to linux: bugbear@bugbear.fi
<chaoticgeek> hi all
<Tm_T> -you
<djk_> Tm_T: uhyeah, i'm ready to "buy"..
<MenZa`> psh, there's a reason I got linux
<djk_> MenZa`: you didn't get laid and needed an excuse?
<MenZa`> :<
<djk_> ...worked for me...
<MenZa`> lmao
<MenZa`> Well, I thought I'd discover the wondrous world of *nix
<musashiden> this channel is akward :\
<MenZa`> and Ubuntu was where I started
<jazwec> hi..please i have a problem..i have game in *.mdf file and i want to mount it to use with cedega
<jazwec> could anybody tell me how
<MenZa`> musashiden: I'm usually on 36 channels, if you think this is awkward, I recommend you not sticking your nose too far out
<chaoticgeek> awakward does not discribe us
<MenZa`> jazwec: #cedega
<MenZa`> try talking to them :P
<chaoticgeek> decribe*
<jazwec> thanks
<MenZa`> describe*
<MenZa`> np
<MenZa`> I always wanted to try cedega
<MenZa`> For the past 3 days
<MenZa`> :d
<musashiden> MenZa`: whats the most akward channel this whole irc network has?
<MenZa`> Well, I'm only on things such as openoffice, wordpress, gnome, kde etc.
<stupendo44> jazwec: basically, you can't
<MenZa`> On irc.ausirc.net
<MenZa`> #dystopia
<MenZa`> :\
<MenZa`> That's weird
<MenZa`> x)
<stupendo44> jazwec: you have to convert it to an iso, and I haven't found anything that will do it
<chaoticgeek> mkfsiso
<musashiden> heh, i recommend you stay away from irc.deltaanime.net, the ircops in there are douchebags
<jazwec> stupendo44 i found a program named mdf2iso but i dont know how to run it :)
<MenZa`> lawl
<stupendo44> jazwec: mdf is a alcohol 120% file, I believe. which doesn't run on linux even using wine
<stupendo44> let me take a quick look, I'll see if I can help you otu
<stupendo44> *out
<jazwec> stupendo44 http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<angasule> there is a program that can convert mdf files to iso, I tried it and it didn't work
<stupendo44> jazwec: looks like from the website that it has to be compiled
<stupendo44> jazwec: or not
<stupendo44> jazwec: the website appears to be having trouble
<stupendo44> jazwec: go to the console and run the program without switches. What does it say
<stupendo44> long outputs put on pastebin
<djk_> mmh, couldn't one use ctrl+i for italic in OOo?
<jazwec> here you can download it: http://osdir.com/Downloads+index-req-viewdownloaddetails-lid-765-ttitle-mdf2iso.phtml
<jazwec> stupendo44 how can i run it without switches? im linux-beginner
<stupendo44> djk_: should be able to
<stupendo44> jazwec: just without any options. just like "mdf2iso". switches would be like --help or something
<MenZa`> "I've got something, and it goes thumping like this - all you need, is my uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss.... I've got something and it goes thumping like this - all you need is my uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss... Uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss baby"
<djk_> stupendo44: right, thought i had dreamt it. either way, i can't anymore but can't remember what i changed.
<stupendo44> djk_: you're on kubuntu?
<djk_> yes
<stupendo44> djk_: check the shortcuts, if there is any. can't remember
<djk_> stupendo44: they're fine.
<MrGreen> Is sk98lin supported in kubuntu?
<jazwec> stupendo44 just write: mdf2iso to console?
<jazwec> or i have to use some command
<stupendo44> well, you need to load a console first
<stupendo44> then just type mdf2iso and hit enter
<MrGreen> *bump*
<stupendo44> MrGreen: not sure
<stupendo44> never used it, what is it
<MrGreen> network module
<MrGreen> is there a netcardconfig in kubuntu?
<sorush20> guys how do I find out here a manual for mondo backup has gone to ?
<stupendo44> MrGreen: you can check ubuntu, that kind of thing would be either, I think
<MrGreen> ok thanks 
<MrGreen> I'm d/l kubuntu atm 
<stupendo44> jazwec: what'd you get so far?
<MrGreen> just wanted to check if I could get network running
<MrGreen> been told that kubuntu rocks!!!!
<stupendo44> I like it
<stupendo44> especially with new kde3.5
<MrGreen> apt-get update ?
<stupendo44> it's not in official, but should be in kubuntu 6.04
<MrGreen> ahh
<MrGreen> ko
<MrGreen> ok
<MrGreen> ..... 
<MrGreen> d/l 5.10 atm
<stupendo44> there's a repo for it. it's easy enough
<MrGreen> ok
<MrGreen> I'll read up
<MrGreen> thanks ;-)
<brosio> a repository with windows media codec ?
<stupendo44> jazwec: you still there?
<stupendo44> brosio: I think w32codecs has all that
<jazwec> stupendo44 yeah,,,im trying to use it..but i doesnt work
<brosio> stupendo44: where i can fount it ?
<stupendo44> jazwec: what are you getting
<stupendo44> I got it finally
<jazwec> stupendo44 i want to do iso or cue from that mdf file
<stupendo44> jazwec: right...
<stupendo44> brosio: can't remember exactly. I think videolan repo has it. and there another one. or you can find the standalone deb with google
<hugelmopf> brosio: i think this one: "deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free"
<stupendo44> jazwec: which file did you download
<stupendo44> from the website
<hugelmopf> brosio: yes, i actually am pretty sure about the above line^^.
<EmmesHEMI> using dapper.  the upgrade wednesday or so completely eliminated my wireless card.  iwconfig shows no wlan0 nor does ifconfig, it was there and working fine before.  Any ideas how to get it back?  i do see it in the PCI list in KInfoCenter, just not anywhere else
<stupendo44> jazwec: download this: http://download.berlios.de/mdf2iso/mdf2iso_0.3.0-2_i386.deb
<jazwec> stupendo44 http://freshmeat.net/redir/mdf2iso/54376/url_deb/mdf2iso_0.3.0-2_i386.deb 
<stupendo44> jazwec: I'll walk you through it
<stupendo44> jazwec: can I pm you?
<jazwec> yeah i have it :)
<jazwec> sure
<brosio> thx
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: which wireless card?
<EmmesHEMI> hugelmopf dlink DWL-520+
<EmmesHEMI> worked great since dapper flight 1 was released
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: you happen to know which chipset it uses?
<EmmesHEMI> then one of these updates wacked it
<EmmesHEMI> ack100
<EmmesHEMI> acx
<EmmesHEMI> when i have had probs before, it still showed wlan0 in iwconfig
<EmmesHEMI> i just kept wacking away at it until it started
<EmmesHEMI> odd it is not listed at all except as a pci device
<EmmesHEMI> picked it up right away on the install "Configure the network"
<hugelmopf> what about "sudo modprobe acx_pci" and "iwconfig"?
<hugelmopf> can you see it then?
<EmmesHEMI> FATAL: Module acx_pci not found.
<EmmesHEMI> owconfig
<EmmesHEMI> oops
<hugelmopf> ermmm... look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/net/wireless/acx/ ... is there acx_pci.ko?
<EmmesHEMI> $ iwconfig
<EmmesHEMI> lo        no wireless extensions.
<EmmesHEMI> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<EmmesHEMI> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<hugelmopf> "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/net/wireless/acx/"
<EmmesHEMI> from konsole?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there for kde a terminal similar to the quake style? always active and appear/disappear when i press a defined key?
<hugelmopf> sorry, mispasted. yes from konsole the following: 
<hugelmopf> "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/"
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1Kubuntu, kuake
<seth_k|lappy> I use it, Tallia1Kubuntu 
<EmmesHEMI> joel@GODZILLA:~$ ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/
<EmmesHEMI> ls: /lib/modules/2.6.15-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/: No such file or directory
<hugelmopf> Talllia1: try yakuake, i think it is newer then kuake?
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: maybe there is something like an extra package providing that module? I am not running Dapper myself, so you'll have to do the footwork yourself. Try searching for "acx" in Adept.
<musashiden> hey um, iam getting an error while upgrading from hoary to breezy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: is that on repositories?
<EmmesHEMI> thank you hugelmopf
<kkathman> musashiden: what errors?
<musashiden> Errors were encountered while processing:
<musashiden>  /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.8.7-5ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<musashiden> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EmmesHEMI> hmm  in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless there is an acx
<kkathman> did you update your sources.list and do a sudo apt-get update?
<musashiden> yes
<EmmesHEMI> guessing from what i have seen of linux so far, i can't drag and drop this to make it work?
<kkathman> well it seems that I had some of those, but mine had to do with locale's
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to ask you all another thing. I just transferred from italy to canada, and now my system clock is still in italy.. is there an elegant way to manage this and have the right time settings?
<musashiden> well it is showing some locale errors
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: the module will have to match your kernel version _and_ it has to be compiled with the same compiler (at least in first sub-version) as the kernel
<kkathman> those are ok
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1Kubuntu, both kuake and yakuake are in the repos, try whichever you like
<musashiden> any idea on how to fix this then?
<kkathman> musashiden: has the install aborted?
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: Should you be running Dapper if you don't know basic things to fix your system?
<seth_k|lappy> Tallia1Kubuntu, just right click clock & change time zone
<musashiden> kkathman: yes
<EmmesHEMI> no i should not
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<seth_k|lappy> honesty :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: but all my files have rome timezone!!
<EmmesHEMI> however, i am using the experience to learn
<musashiden> and my webpages have stop working! X_X
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: which is the shortcut to open the terminal 
<EmmesHEMI> windows sysadmin (no flames necessary) trying to take the plunge into linux
<musashiden> hey kkathman, let me show you the error, go to #paste
<kkathman> musashiden: it looks as if your apt-get update didnt work
<EmmesHEMI> learned windows by breaking it, 5.10 was not breaking
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: I am not complaining, just trying to help ;-) don't take it offensive, please.
<EmmesHEMI> no offense at all! i appreciate it
<kkathman> musashiden: please dump your sources.list in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<musashiden> kkathman: webpages stop working for me
<EmmesHEMI> freely admit linux noob, thought my other skills would transfer a bit better
<EmmesHEMI> doh!
<musashiden> go to #paste so i can show it to you
<hugelmopf> EmmesHEMI: I don't know, why the acx driver module is not included in Dapper's default kernel (which seems to be 2.6.15)
<EmmesHEMI> i will post on the forum and see if anyone replies
<hugelmopf> did you find any package with that name?
<EmmesHEMI> no
<EmmesHEMI> did a synaptic search (they had to take away adept last week)
<EmmesHEMI> acx:  no results
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seth_k|lappy: i founded the shortcut
<musashiden> kkathman: hello?
<hugelmopf> Emmes: sorry, can't help there, if Google is not revealing anything. Glad that 5.10 didn't break anything for you ;-P
<musashiden> i hate it when this happens, someone just leaves in the middle of the conversation >_>
<kkathman> I asked you to please paste your sources.list
<musashiden> you dont listen! my websites stoped working!
<musashiden> nothing works exept irc
<kkathman> and please be grateful, we dont get paid for this yanno
<musashiden> iam greatful, but you are not listening to me right now
<kkathman> are you able to get to your sources.list?
<musashiden> yes
<kkathman> please copy those and I will go to your #paste
<kkathman> #paste
<musashiden> thats what i said
<kkathman> i mean
<musashiden> but you need to join first
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> yes I know
<EmmesHEMI> lol
<kkathman> sigh
<kkathman> musashiden: I need your sources.list please, not the errors
<musashiden> kkathman: ok
<kkathman> musashiden:  I already see your problem..you forgot to comment out the cdrom line.
<musashiden> oh
<kkathman> remove that line, and re-do your sudo apt-get update, and do the dist-upgrade again
<kkathman> that should it.
<kkathman> bbiab
<musashiden> err
<musashiden> still getting the same error :/
<musashiden> >_<
<hugelmopf> musashiden: mind pasting your error again in #paste?
<musashiden> the error or my source list?
<hugelmopf> first the error please
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> join paste
<musashiden> oops
<jatos> hi
<jatos> I need some help with samba
<jatos> I have set it up as a domain server and set the login script variable under global to logon.cmd, which I have placed in the netlogon dir
<jatos> but when I log on at on a win 98 laptop logon.cmd is not processed
<jatos> this is reall stopping domain logins from working correctly
<libben> how can i check my cpu tempature?
<hugelmopf> acpi -t
<cb_> How do I get my DWL-g510 d-link wireless interface working?
<sorush20> guys I keep getting kate crashes any help ? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5348
<libben> No support for device type: thermal
<libben> No support for device type: thermal
<libben> hugelmopf: No support for device type: thermal
<libben> sorry for the double post =)
<hugelmopf> libben, then I dont know.
<libben> k
<hugelmopf> libben: have you "modprobe thermal"?
<MenZa`> Is it possible to get amaroK to play .wma files :\?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !w32codecs
<MenZa`> says w32codecs isn't in the repos
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell MenZa` about w32codecs
<MenZa`> ubotu's just a bit slow, Kamping_Kaiser 
<MenZa`> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hugelmopf> MenZa`: "deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free"
<MenZa`> that's the deb?
<MenZa`> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<hugelmopf> has w32codecs
<MenZa`> goody
<MenZa`> thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5349
<hugelmopf> MenZa`: you forget the "apt-get update"?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting my mouse to work right
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: nope
<hugelmopf> MenZa`: you are on AMD64?
<MenZa`> of course
<hugelmopf> well, try to guess what the "32" in w32codecs tries to tell you? ;-P
<MenZa`> :|
<MenZa`> w64 codecs :\
<MenZa`> ?
<hugelmopf> you should remove the line I gave you above, as it will keep giving you these error messages otherwise.
<MenZa`> okay
<hugelmopf> is there even windows64?
<MenZa`> yeah
<MenZa`> Windows XP 64bit
<MenZa`> :p
<hugelmopf> official and working?
<MenZa`> So, I can't play .wma files then?
<MenZa`> Yeah, it is
<MenZa`> Never tried it though
<MenZa`> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/default.mspx
<hugelmopf> you could try the videolan client, it has some codecs of its own
<MenZa`> :\
<MenZa`> videolan in the repos?
<MenZa`> seems not
<MenZa`> ah, vlc
<hugelmopf> in universe
<MenZa`> :p
<hugelmopf> yes
<MenZa`> I always speak of it as vlc
<MenZa`> I have vlc iirc
<hugelmopf> it comes with a few video codecs, but i don't know about audio
<MenZa`>      deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<MenZa`>      deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<MenZa`> I can just add in those :P
<MenZa`> (They're for Debian, so I guess they're compatible?)
<hugelmopf> why don't you use the one in universe?
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> I guess
<MenZa`> just unquote the universe debs?
<MenZa`> weird
<MenZa`> they are unquoted
<hugelmopf> don't you already find "vlc" in your package manager? this is all i was talking about.
<MenZa`> oh right
<MenZa`> sudo apt-get install vlc is working now
<MenZa`> :P
<lwizardl> dididn't work today
<lwizardl> wrong window
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: what is the problem?
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: nope, doesn't come with a .wma codec :o
<lwizardl> i have a 5 button wheel mouse
<lwizardl> browser back, browser forward, wheel, left button, right button
<lwizardl> browser back button is doing paste
<lwizardl> browser forward is bringing up a copy/select all/find window
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: I stated my question at ubuntuforums.org - let's hope someone knows for sure :o
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: you haven't stated the problem yet, but sorry, i don't have any experience with 5-button-mice
<MenZa`> lwizardl: Who fabricated your mouse?
<PokerFacePenguin> MenZa`: sounds like one of those trackballs
<MenZa`> Well, if it's e.g. Logitech, he should check if someone did a linux version of whatever their software, and same with MS
<MenZa`> if not, try the mouse config in the control centre.
<lwizardl> did that
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> then I don't think it can be helped to be honest
<lwizardl> MenZa`: the mouse configure screen only shows a 2 button wheel mouse
<MenZa`> odd
<lwizardl> but the mouse works correctly in mandriva
<MenZa`> There must be some sort of configuration tool or something to get then..
<MenZa`> Try the wiki
<MenZa`> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<MenZa`> and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<sorush20> guys I've just rebooted the computer and when I go the the storage media I can't see that my hdd's are mounted they are hidden any what I can make them appear again. this is a fresh install of kubuntu and on the initial boot up all the storage devices including the hdd's partitions were are present.
<lwizardl> hmm seems gnome has option https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto?highlight=%28mouse%29
<MenZa`> GDI I love Tab Mix Plus firefox extension <3
<hugelmopf> sorush20: i don't quite get, what you are trying to do?
<stupendo44> I'm trying to add a printer that I have connected to the parallel port, but it's saying invalid uri. What's the uri for the lpt port
<sorush20> I'm trying to be able to see the icons of the mounted file systems that I have 
<sorush20> I was able to see it in the last boot but now I can't see it can some one help please?
<hugelmopf> ok. are you sure, they are already mounted?
<MenZa`> What filesystems are they?
<MenZa`> !mount
<hugelmopf> rightclick on your desktop and choose the configure-option (i am on a german desktop, so i don't know the exact translation). under the section "behaviour" (?) you can choose, which device symbols are supposed to show up on your desktop: mounted things, unmounted things, etc.
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<hugelmopf> does that help, sorush20?
<MenZa`> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<hunika> Hello Everybody
<MenZa`> lo hunika 
<hugelmopf> howdy jrj123, got 3.5 now?
<MenZa`> We need http://tinyurl.ubuntu.com/?number
<MenZa`> :p
<stupendo44> I'm trying to add a printer that I have connected to the parallel port, but it's saying invalid uri. What's the uri for the lpt port?
<MenZa`> stupendo44: I searched the wiki, but couldn't find anything
<MenZa`> sorry :o
<stupendo44> MenZa`: thanks for trying
<hugelmopf> stupendo44: are you in the CUPS http interface or in kprinter?
<stupendo44> probably kprinter
<stupendo44> through system settings
<hugelmopf> stupendo44: you might want to try http://localhost:631
<hugelmopf> oops, seems like this is disabled under (k)ubuntu
<stupendo44> I got to it, but I can't login
<hugelmopf> same here
<EmmesHEMI> question.  when kubuntu starts, it starts pcmcia, printing and a host of other things.  Is this controlled by some kind of file that can be edited?  Not a laptop and have no printer, so neither is needed...
<hugelmopf> stupendo44: it should probably show your printer port in the list (under parallel), but it doesn't, right?
<hugelmopf> Emmes: there are different runlevels
<hugelmopf> the normal "multi user" runlevel is 2
<stupendo44> well, I haven't added it yet...
<stupendo44> so it shouldn't show, right?
<hugelmopf> maybe
<stupendo44> what can I check?
<hugelmopf> Emmes: and in /etc/rc2.d/ you can create/delete links, which point to services und /etc/init.d
<EmmesHEMI> thanks both
<hugelmopf> they are called SXXservice, S meaning to load them and XX is the order they are ordered
<hugelmopf> *started
<hugelmopf> stupendo44: is the printer hooked up yet?
<stupendo44> yes
<EmmesHEMI> didn't want to use the "services" word.  everyone would know my propensity for windows...
<hugelmopf> well, I used it b/c I guessed you know what i mean by that ;-) i guess here you'd call them daemons. but not everything in there is actually a daemon/service, some are just tasks that need to be run on startup/shutdown
<hugelmopf> btw... the runlevel 0 is shutdown and 6 is reboot
<hugelmopf> stupendo: i am not an expert in parallel printers, as i don't even have a parallel port on my laptop :-(
<hugelmopf> when i last used a parallel printer, it worked pretty easily both with the kprinter as well as the CUPS interface
<sombra> i cannot get ATI drivers to work... can anyone help about this?
<EmmesHEMI> simply delete files like s19cupsys s19hplip and s25bluez-utils?
<hugelmopf> or rename it to .S19cupsys
<EmmesHEMI> ah
<EmmesHEMI> even better
<hugelmopf> and it won't get started
<EmmesHEMI> if i were to make a directory called "unused" and drug them to there, would that also do the same thing?
<hugelmopf> there is something like rc-update i believe
<hugelmopf> dunno
<EmmesHEMI> or does the os recursively look through the tree
* EmmesHEMI sees yet another dead linux system in future..
<hugelmopf> ?
<MrGreen> just installed kubuntu but can I use lilo to boot it?
<hugelmopf> why  do you want to?
<MrGreen> well I'm used to lilo
<brodel> what's a good ftp client for KDE?
<brodel> I used gftp before I switched to KDE.. it was ok. Just need the basic stuff.
<hugelmopf> konqueror?
<MrGreen> all I get atm is busybox ;-(
<lwizardl> whats the best sftp client
<hugelmopf> MrGreen: if you choose "expert" installation, you can choose lilo i believe
<MrGreen> emmm so I have to reinstall again?
<boga> what's the best way to get the latest Kde 3.5?
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: tried konqueror yet? sftp://user@host:~/dir/
<djk_> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is probably http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<hugelmopf> sorry, that is sftp:/user@host/dir
<brodel> I can just try gftp I guess
<MrGreen> is kubuntu configured to use grub then by default?
<hugelmopf> sorry... first one was right i believe
<hugelmopf> MrGreen: yes, it should have installed grub during the installation process. didn't it?
<MrGreen> no
<boga> ubotu, after adding the sources, what do I do?
<ubotu> boga: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<boga> nope!
<hugelmopf> lol
<djk_> hugelmopf: there's a question whether or not to install grub during installation isn't there
<djk_> it's been a while..
<MrGreen> I put no
<MrGreen> hang on 
<hugelmopf> hmmm, ok. you might be able to install or dpkg-reconfigure grub now then
<MrGreen> I did let it install grub ... but I got erro 17
<MrGreen> on boot
<hugelmopf> brodel: why don't you want to use konqueror for your FTP needs?
<hugelmopf> brodel: or use kate directly on remote files, in case you want to edit some files on a server?
<MrGreen> real shame I was looking forward to using kubuntu
<hugelmopf> MrGreen: is the package grub installed?
<MrGreen> I'll check
<brodel> I wanted an actual client that has a place for me to type in the username and password. I don't want to have to remember the syntax to enter it into the URL.
<brodel> just want something I can use quickly.
<MrGreen> yes
<brodel> gftp worked though
<MrGreen> grub-install ?
<djk_> brodel: you could just check adept for whatever ftp clients the repos offer..
<MrGreen> I'll read up ... 
<MrGreen> been a while since I used grub 
* MrGreen likes lilo
<hugelmopf> first check your /boot/grub/menu.list
<MrGreen> ok
<hugelmopf> in case it is not correct yet, try "update-grub"
<MrGreen> looks ok
<MrGreen> thanks for your elp
<MrGreen> *help
<hugelmopf> brodel: i think gftp is the best choice for that need. although i do like konqueror, as i have a mighty filemanager as ftp-client. it also remembers addresses and usernames/passwords, so it should not be less comfortable than gftp?
<hugelmopf> brodel: at least give it a try: ftp://ftp.yourhost.com and it will ask you for a username/password, which can be saved. than you can turn on split mode for your window (Strg-T i believe) and you have a nice ftp-client.
<hugelmopf> ^^ Strg-Shift-T that is
<reagleBRKLN> in 3.5, where did the nifty control panel options for privacy go where when can flush caches and delete cookies etc all in one "clean up"
<hugelmopf> brodel: then you can even save it as a View-Profile and you are set.
<MenZa`> where can I get Macromedia Flash player for 64-bit architecture?
<hugelmopf> nowhere
<MenZa`> architechture*
<MenZa`> oh shite
<MenZa`> any alternatives?
<hugelmopf> it ain't there ;-)
<hugelmopf> not any serious ones. look for gplflash, which might work on one or two sites in the net
<MenZa`> :'(
<hugelmopf> but it still lacks a _lot_ (at least last time i tried it)
<hugelmopf> but
<MenZa`> better than nothing I daresay
<hugelmopf> i didn't find a single flash site, where it worked, to be honest
<hugelmopf> but
<MenZa`> lol
<hugelmopf> you can still install a 32bit chroot, install a firefox and flashplayer there and use that.
<hugelmopf> i am quite new to (k)ubuntu, but i have been using debian amd64 for quite a while before, and this was the only way there.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it's not very hard.
<reagleBRKLN> there's a picture of the kcm privacy module here even http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/kdeintro.shtml can't find it in 3.5!
<MenZa`> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ comp                       iler cannot create executables
<MenZa`> huh?
<MenZa`> no compilers come with kubuntu?
<MenZa`> just gonna install g++ then
<MenZa`> Still can't create executables
<MenZa`> am I doing something wrong?
<hugelmopf> you might want to install build-essential, i think that should cover what you need
<slow-motion> n8
<MenZa`> hugelmopf: yep, I was told in #ubuntu ;)
#kubuntu 2005-12-09
<boga> just edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file accordingly and added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main". Now how do I install kde 3.5?
<Hobbsee> boga: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<LeeJunFan> boga: might need to make that a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<am> are there PPC builds for KDE 3.5 yet ?
<boga> ok
<boga> thanx
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> i have problems with VIA EPIA-M and the lates kubuntu CD
<YazzY> it boots but then it hangs on the initial screen
<YazzY> is there a different kernel i can use during installation ?
<courtney> :)
<hugelmopf> YazzY: have you tried any of the boot options, that you can find, if you press F1-F6?
<YazzY> hugelmopf: the problem is it just constantly jumps into installer and i never get any prompt asking me for an action
<YazzY> it just boots the kernel and loads the startup screen
<hugelmopf> i think this is the startupscreen i mean
<hugelmopf> the one where you have to press enter to boot?
<YazzY> hugelmopf: there is anything on boot asking me to press enter
<hugelmopf> one step back: have you already installed, or are you trying to install?
<YazzY> there is nothing like a prompt
<YazzY> hugelmopf: trying to install
<YazzY> i am booting the latest installation CD 
<YazzY> i just toasted it from an iso image 
<hugelmopf> ok, that sounds correct so far ;-) can you remember which steps you see during boot of that cd?
<YazzY> it just shows a lilo message i think for a second or so and jumps right into the image with kubuntu logo
<YazzY> ISOLINUX .... copyright by Peter ..
<hugelmopf> if we are talking about the same thing, this is not only an image, but also includes a prompt.
<courtney> woot
<hugelmopf> i don't have it here right now, because i only have this laptop around
<hugelmopf> but is there a prompt "in this image"?
<YazzY> there is no prompt 
<YazzY> wait
<hugelmopf> can you press F2?
<YazzY> hah!
<YazzY> seems like the scren resolution is too high
<YazzY> omg
<YazzY> i just pressed enter
<YazzY> and it went futher on
<YazzY> so the problem is with mobos when you set up custom screen resolution
<hugelmopf> hehe... ok. but then you will have a too high screen resolution for the rest. reboot, i will try tell you how to fix it
<YazzY> mine was 1024x768 i think
<YazzY> hugelmopf: the CLI menu looks normal
<hugelmopf> do you see the bottom gray line?
<YazzY> is 800x600 or 640x480 the normal resolution ?
<neoncode> is their an easy way to restart the Xserver?
<YazzY> neoncode: HUP it
<hugelmopf> neoncode: logout etc., Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<YazzY> or press ALT+CTRL+Backspace
<neoncode> ohhh thanks!
<YazzY> kdm is only a login manager
<hugelmopf> yes, but that should also restart the x-server i believe
<YazzY> nope
<YazzY> X is a separate process
<seth_k|lappy> no, it restarts X too
<deemo> could someone here help me set up VNC on kubuntu? Its giving me missing libary errors
<YazzY> weird, i now set the resolution to 640x480 and i still cannot see any command prompt 
<hugelmopf> i wouldn't argue, but i was pretty sure it restarts x
<neoncode> before I just used "sudo init 1" then entered my root passwd and used "kdm" or "startx"
<hugelmopf> yazzy: where are you changing resolution?
<YazzY> in my bios
<hunika> GOOD NIGHT
<hugelmopf> i have no idea, what that does. but if you are at the prompt, you can enter (blindly) the option "linux vga=771" and the next steps might fit better on your screen
<robhert> hola, alguien q' hables espaol?
<hugelmopf> deemo: you trying to setup a VNC server or viewer?
<robhert> #kubuntu-es
<deemo> hugelmopf, i am trying to set up a server, and it is giving me the error that libstdc ca nnot be found, even though It is installed
<hugelmopf> exact error message?
<YazzY> thanks guys
<YazzY> buy
<YazzY> bye even
<YazzY> :)
<deemo> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<am> anyone konw how i could request PPC KDE 3.5 packages ?
<LjL> deemo: apparently you need the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<deemo> actually, once i cleaned up some extra files and reinstalled, I cant even access the server binary...
<hugelmopf> deemo: in case an executable is missing a library, you can run e.g. "ldd /bin/ls" to see which ones it needs.
<brosio> how can i install all package from a repository 
<brosio> ?
<LjL> *all*?
<brosio> yes
<robhert> hello!, How can i install kde-i18n-es package?
<LjL> robhert: sudo aptitude install kde-i18n-es will do it
<djk_> LjL: mmh would apt-get install *   install all packages?
<LjL> djk_: i ain't going to try it :)
<djk_> neither am i hehe
<LjL> i think that would be globbed by the shell, though, and result in a list of the current directory's contents...
<djk_> LjL: why did ubotu not post !ntfs ?
<LjL> i'm not sure, i think i've put it into "defense mode" by making two queries in a row, or something
<LjL> at least, i suppose that's what happened when *i* typed !ntfs
<djk_> i got a query with its content..
<djk_> did you get one as well?
<LjL> when *you* typed it, i think it wasn't displayed simply because i had typed "/msg ubotu tell trashcan about ntfs" ;)
<LjL> no, not when doing it in the channel
<djk_> heh, weird...
<djk_> well usually when two people type !foo right after each other one at least gets the message "it has been typed 1 sec ago"
<seth_k|lappy> djk_, if an ubotu response is too large it will not appear in the channel, it'll be queried instead
<seth_k|lappy> that's why !ntfs doesn't appear :)
<djk_> seth_k|lappy: i see, then i guess the ntfs entry should be shortened.
<LjL> uhm,
<LjL> [00:59]  <ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT; 2000; XP; Media Center; and Server2003 (tm) operating systems. It was developed concurrently with and uses the same partition schema (type 0x07) as IBM's HPFS (H)igh (P)erformance (F)ile (S)system. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.
<LjL> i agree with djk, as this seems to contain information that might be interesting but are not very releavnt for support
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, I think so. I'll shorten it... just that last part should be in there
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu forget ntfs
<ubotu> i forgot ntfs, seth_k|lappy
<musashiden> heya everyone
<musashiden> i have a little problem
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> seth_k|lappy: okay
<seth_k|lappy> thanks ubotu :)
<courtney> what is the login you use for Webmin?  root/pw and user/pass doesn't work
<courtney> i thought webmin always wanted a root login?  perhaps I am wrong
<musashiden> i just finished upgrading from hoary to breezy. and when i rebooted my pc, X wont start up
<seth_k|lappy> musashiden, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seth_k|lappy> you probably have a bad Files section
<musashiden> it just stays on the boot up screen and the last thing it said was "checking battery state"
<musashiden> ok seth_k|lappy, will do
<musashiden> same deal :\
<laziz> hi all, i am new to kubuntu, can anybody tell me which reporsitory has "java-package"? 
<musashiden> it wont even start the command line, it just frozen in the boot up part :s
<brosio> anyone could explain me why not all the kde play good when i maximize and minize windows the sound ends immediatly i've check on kde settings an into it play good any helps ?
<musashiden> im getting this error, i got this from the Xorg log\
<musashiden> Fatal server error:Fatal server error:
<musashiden> no screens found
<musashiden> anybody? :s
<djk_> grozniy: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu breezy java   add that to /etc/apt/sources.list if you're using i386
<musashiden> -sigh-
<ruggy> anyone ever install kubuntu on vmware
<musashiden> -pokes the channel-
* kkathman pokes back
<kkathman> lol
<musashiden> heh
<kkathman> evenin LjL :)
<LjL> hi
<Ahmuck> how do i make a boot install disk for kubuntu from windows ?
<brosio> in kde3.5 remove the icon to minimize all windows ?
<LjL> Ahmuck: can't you make a CD?
<LjL> brosio: what's the icon you're talking about?
<Ahmuck> yes, the cd is made, but the computer does not boot from a cd
<LjL> Ahmuck: i see
<LjL> i'm not seeing any floppy image on the official site
<djk_> Ahmuck: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-14601.html  maybe this helps..
<LjL> "Linuxforums.org will be back soon - we're currently moving servers" :o)
<djk_> heh, i _just_ was on that site???
<LjL> don't ask me
<djk_> now i get that too..
<djk_> ETA 15 mins, so..let's wait :)
<LjL> uh, where's the ETA? i'm not seeing that!
<djk_> UPDATE (20:34pm GMT): We were having a few difficulities migrating the database due to some mysql versioning problems; we hope to have these resolved now, ETA to completion is another 15 minutes.
<djk_> it's right in the middle of the screen
<LjL> of *your* screen perhaps! :D and yes, i have updated the page
<djk_> LjL: weird things going on there..
<LjL> yep
<djk_> LjL: my int3rn3t pwnz j00rs
<djk_> or something like that..
<LjL> you wish, how much bandwidth have you got? :P
<djk_> 2mbit down/192kb up
<djk_> i think..
<djk_> not sure on the up
<djk_> could be 256..
<LjL> 10mbps symmetrical, either down or up ;)
<djk_> i don't "up" ;)
<djk_> damn you :p
<LjL> so i 0\/\/N you ;)
<djk_> yea i guess i'm your bitch now :(
<BigKahuna> Can you apply a start-up sound to the KDM boot splash sequence?
<BigKahuna> I know you can have start-up sounds for KDE, but I want to play the sound a little earlier.
<LjL> BigKahuna: i'm not sure, but you could hack that in...
<raphink> yes I guess you'd have to hack it
<raphink> by default, it plays at the end of the KDE startup
<BigKahuna> LjL, Yeah? I figured using moodin you could do something like that but I wouldn't know where to start.
<raphink> BigKahuna: start by reading the mooding manual if there's one ;)
<LjL> BigKahuna: you could edit /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession and add a command to play a sound
<raphink> s/mooding/moodin/
<raphink> pretty good idea LjL :)
<LjL> not sure arts would be happy then, though, when it starts!
<LjL> if it starts right while the sound is playing, perhaps weird things would happen
<raphink> hehe
<LjL> the mooding splash ruleZ by the way
<LjL> moodin, whatever
<BigKahuna> ok thanks for the lead. I'll have a play around.
<raphink> yes :)
<raphink> it's packaged for dapper now :)
<LjL> BigKahuna: "play" is the right word ;) "play soundfile &" should do :)
<LjL> raphink: it's in backports as well
<raphink> yes I guess
<raphink> :)
<raphink> BigKahuna: or artsplay
<raphink> if you want to use arts
<LjL> but then what if arts is *not* already running yet?
<raphink> LjL: then that will start it
<LjL> ok
<raphink> artsplay starts artsd if it's not started yet
<LjL> in that case that would be best i suppose
<raphink> shouldn't be a pb imo
<raphink> yes
<raphink> since kde will start it anyway
<BigKahuna> Actually, on a similar topic, I've noticed that there is a bit of a lag with some audio system notifications.
<djk_> does anyone know of a program for disjunctive normal form and conjunctive normal form? 
<BigKahuna> anything that can be done to speed things up?
<raphink> as I don't understand what you mean, I guess I don't know programs for that ;)
<BigKahuna> sorry If that doesn't make any sense.
<brosio> azureus isn't in repository ? :|
<djk_> raphink: it's something in boolean algebra, pretty useful.
<djk_> brosio: nope
<djk_> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<drumline> djk: what's your 'df -m' for your ubuntu partition?
<grozniy> where to get java-package
<djk_> raphink: but i'm having a few probs with it so a prog with examples and solution would be helpful. 
<musashiden> can i get a little help here? ;_;
<musashiden> i just finished upgrading from hoary to breezy. and when i rebooted my pc, X wont start up
<raphink> ok djk_ 
<djk_> drumline: uhm, why?
<musashiden> it wont even start the command line, it just frozen in the boot up part :s
<musashiden> the last thing it says is "checking battery state....."
<drumline> djk: I need to partition my laptop and I need to know a good amount to give to ubuntu... 
<raphink> musashiden: did you try the failsafe mode?
<musashiden> raphink: um, mind explaining me how?
<djk_> raphink: unless you study computer science you really don't need it i think ;)
<drumline> djk: just looking to get samples from other people
<raphink> musashiden: I guess you have a grub screen at boot, right?
<musashiden> mhm
<raphink> djk_: I didn't study it, but not that far I guess ;)
<owner989> musashiden did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> ?
<musashiden> owner989: yes, like 10 times
<owner989> try selecting VESA driver
<owner989> it will work
<djk_> drumline: http://pastebin.com/447840
<raphink> musashiden: I thought you coudln't get a console even...
<musashiden> owner989: tried it, same deal
<musashiden> raphink: iam using putty from my laptop
<djk_> drumline: still curious why you picked me out of the 145 options you had..
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> musashiden: so ssh server starts though
<LjL> djk_: guess what, i *do* study computer science, and i have no idea what the hell you're talking about :)
<musashiden> raphink: i suppose
<drumline> djk: you spoke last.  :)   Thanks though, that does help a lot!   looks like I probably wont need much beyond 6 gigs for the OS and I can keep any data on the FAT32 part.
<djk_> LjL: well, do you study practical CS?
<raphink> musashiden: do you have any previous or more recent kernel you could try ?
<djk_> drumline: sure :)
<LjL> djk_: i'm not sure what you mean "practical"... anyway, i took a course called "Formal languages and automata", but please don't ask me to remember stuff from it
<musashiden> raphink: not really, i just upgraded from hoary to breezy
<raphink> musashiden: you could try to use another kernel I guess
<raphink> see if that works
<raphink> what kernel do you use as of now?
<djk_> LjL: automata having anything to do with turingmachines and non-/deterministic automats?
<musashiden> raphink: the latest one that comes with breezy i guess
<djk_> LjL: formal languages.. had haskell? ;)
<raphink> musashiden: uname -a 
<LjL> djk_: what did i just tell you? ;-) yeah, i guess so...
<kkathman> hey there raphink :)
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<raphink> <>< 
<djk_> LjL: the boolean crap ^^ i had in my first semester informatics and now in my 3rd again in technical informatics
<musashiden> raphink: i get this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/447799
<LjL> djk_: no. we basically studied what a "language" (set of symbols, etc) was, and how it could be parsed -- and there comes the "automata" part
<crimsun> (/offtopic: personally hugs98 is a great teaching tool for applicative languages. I use it for my undergraduate juniors.)
<raphink> musashiden: how about uname -a ?
<musashiden> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<raphink> ok
<djk_> crimsun: we used ghc
<crimsun> ghc is good, too. I generally start them off with something a bit less intimidating.
<raphink> musashiden: and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help?
<musashiden> raphink: nope :[
<raphink> musashiden: do you have the ATI driver or NVIDIA installed?
<djk_> crimsun: i guess our mentor should have done that too.. first time he just coded 90 mins in haskell..various ways of implementing fibonacci, no explanation whatsoever, just look at me, i'm great.
<musashiden> raphink: nvidia
<raphink> musashiden: try to use a generic driver instead of the nvidia one
<raphink> or even to uninstall the nvidia driver
<musashiden> :/
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> trying
<musashiden> i knew upgrading from hoary to breezy was a bad idea x.x
<raphink> it's not a bad idea 
<musashiden> i've heard a lot of people having problems after doing so
<raphink> but it might just require a bit of work ;)
<raphink> just as from breezy to dapper ;)
<kkathman> its usually very easy..but you do have to follow the instructions very carefully and do all the pre-release things
<djk_> crimsun: you wouldn't happen to know a program for discjunctive/conjunctive normal forms would you?
<musashiden> all i did was put the deb lines in the source.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> but you DID forget to remove the cdrom line
<musashiden> .....yes..
<kkathman> thats always very standard in any upgrade...otherwise it tries to do the install from the cdrom :)
<musashiden> maybe i should reinstall everything?
<kkathman> I'd back up my files and install breezy clean at this point
<raphink> yes
<raphink> or just keep /home
<grozniy> djk_: i still cant see java-package, is there any other repository ?
<raphink> and reinstall /
<raphink> with a fresh breezy
<djk_> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<musashiden> yay, it worked!
<raphink> what did work musashiden ?
<musashiden> after i unistalled the nvidia drivers
<djk_> grozniy: did you sudo apt-get update after adding the line?
<neil_dugan> newbie here I was wondering if there is a way to setup a persistant home directory with the livecd?
<raphink> hehe
<musashiden> Xorg opens up
<raphink> :)
<musashiden> should i try to install it again?
<raphink> :)
<grozniy> djk_: yes i did
<raphink> you can try 
<raphink> ;)
<djk_> grozniy: then you should find sun-j2re or sun-j2sdk
<musashiden> ok, thank you for all the help, really appreciate it :)
<raphink> shoudl work 
<raphink> you're welcome
<grozniy> djk_: thanks, man, i see sun-j2 packages, but is there the java-package ?
<djk_> grozniy: that are the java-packages.. the one with "re" is just the runtime environment,, the "sdk" is the standard developers kit
<djk_> grozniy: so unless you code in java, the re will be the correct choice.
<grozniy> djk_: ok thanks
<djk_> grozniy: after installing you may have to  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<neil_dugan> With Kubuntu LiveCD is there an easy way to mount the computers HD
<djk_> LjL: the site is back up here, how's j00r int3rn3t doing :p
<LjL> no, still down for me :)
<musashiden> damnit
<LjL> by the way, the site resolves to 216.32.65.122 for me, does it resolve the same for yuo?
<musashiden> same problem appeared x_x
<raphink> bed time ;)
<raphink> gn8
<musashiden> night raphink :/
<musashiden> i think the nvidia drivers are bugged in hoary
<kkathman> dont think so musashiden
<musashiden> breezy*
<kkathman> they were just fine on three machines here
<kkathman> on both breezy and hoary
<djk_> LjL: where do you see 216.32.65.122 ?
<LjL> djk_: i ran an "nslookup www.linuxforums.org", not sure if nslookup is installed by default tho
<djk_> neil_dugan: it should be done just like with any other live-cd, i think you have to make a dir and then chroot and mount it..but don't remember it completely.
<djk_> LjL: uhm. okay.
<djk_> LjL: i thought so.
<LjL> perhaps install "host" if you want to install a NS resolver, as i think "nslookup" is now deprecated in favor of it
<djk_> LjL: and http://pastebin.com/447865 so, no
<neil_dugan> djk_: To setup a persistant home on most LiveCDs I have tried there has been a menu to setup, and most do it diferent ways.
<LjL> djk: for me, that IP results in a page saying "there is no web site configured at this address". the misteries!
<LjL> djk_: i suppose many sites really have IP addresses that are different depending on the country you're calling them from
<djk_> LjL: try it with a proxy then :)
<djk_> LjL: preferably a german one...
<boga> how do I successfully run kmail from Kontact? I am missing the `libkmailpart.la' lib, the system says.
<LjL> boga: can you run it stand-alone?
<LjL> djk_: don't have one handy... i'll just wait
<djk_> neil_dugan: it's been a long time since i've done that and i did it in cli, so i guess you might want to google/check the forum/ask in #ubuntu/wait till someone knows :)
<djk_> crap.
<musashiden> hmmm
<musashiden> how can i reinstall every upgrade package from breezy?
<neil_dugan> djk_: ok, On another topic, I have open the "System->Storage Media" menu item, I thought there was meant to be a way to access the HD partitions here.
<musashiden> like, reinstall every package that is installed?
<djk_> LjL: wait :o http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page2.html there's a german one on there, or just g proxy in opera ;)
<djk_> neil_dugan: i am not sure how ubuntu handles things in their live-cds...i have yet to use one of them.
<neil_dugan> djk_: ok.
<djk_> neil_dugan: you could ask in #ubuntu ,perhaps someone might be able to help you :)
<neil_dugan> djk_: I will try that now.
<musashiden> maybe i should use the nvidia legacy drivers
<chaoticgeek> arg! I cant connect to dalnet
<chaoticgeek> I've even tried swiching from konversation to xchat
<sophie_> hello all did a fresh breezy install and have a question
<sophie_> where the f&^* is the side bar in konqueror
<sophie_> please ive been searching for hours
<amran> sophie: what sidebar?
<amran> do you mean the 'start' menu?
<sophie_> amran: navigation panel
<amran> still don't understand - is there a windows equivalent you can use?
<sophie_> nope sidebar in kinqueror default setting is a very simple konqueor wuth very few buttons
<sophie_> history panel
<amran> you're looking for the history sidebar in konqueror?
<sophie_> amran: yep
<m1ke> hi...fix time kubuntu'r, long time debian'r...having issues' with mp3s
<m1ke> kubuntu site instructions didnt work
<m1ke> googling now, but can someone help out?
<sophie_> cheryl just did a sex change lol
<m1ke> got tired of playing with my own boobs
<amran> sophie: why don't you use firefox?
<amran> a Ctrk-H will bring up history
<djk_> m1ke: you won't get any other boobs as man though...
<sophie_> amran: tks works great now to save it by default
<amran> ?
<m1ke> any help on my mp3 problem?  google keeps pointing to gstreamer-0.8.madxxxxx via apt...but it doesn't exist
<djk_> m1ke: uhm..gstreamer0.8-lame perhaps? and did you update your sources.list yet;)
<m1ke> reading that now...need to add "Universal" repositories?
<m1ke> do those point to true debian repo's?
<djk_> no, these point to universe ubuntu repos..
<m1ke> gotcha
<djk_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djk_> m1ke: go get yourself a sources.list from the source-o-matic.
<djk_> seriously, long time debianer and you didn't think of checking the repos? ;)
<m1ke> i did add "somethign" to my sources but it didn't resolve.
<m1ke> which is stable hoary or breezy?
<djk_> both? it depends on what you have installed...
<m1ke> working on friends pc...it was 98 when i got it...giving at back as Kubuntu...think they'll notice?
<amran> m1ke: I'd think they would :-)
<djk_> m1ke: naa ;)
<m1ke> but i am using the "Redmond" theme
<m1ke> same boring green background
<djk_> m1ke: it's got pretty colours just like win98 :p
<djk_> just tell him you madhaXX0red 98 to actually do something..:)
<m1ke> hey...i've got sound!
<djk_> goodie
<fatejudger> when is Flight 2 coming out?
<davedorm> hi all
<m1ke> hi
<davedorm> I have a problem, KDE will not start on my Kubuntu
<m1ke> so its just ubuntu, not Kubuntu!
<davedorm> I get a weird error that it cannot write to /home/dave/.ICEathority or some such then it dies and goes back to KDM
<davedorm> but I can launch Fluxbox just fine
<davedorm> if I try to launch Konq from in fluxbox, it also errors out
<davedorm> error with DCOP server
<davedorm> any ideas?
<davedorm> permissions on /home/dave are 755
<davedorm> so it should not be a permissions issue
<davedorm> got it
<davedorm> deleted .ICEAuthority and rebooted
<[Relic] > is there anyway of removing a lib without it removing the other libs it wants to remove?
<dawynn> Anyone have experience with sound recording in Linux?
<RabidGoblin> hello
<kkathman> hi
<RabidGoblin> can anyone here help me install the nvidia driver?
<lwizardl> RabidGoblin: i can
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kkathman> have a look at that link
<RabidGoblin> k thanks
<kkathman> thats the official how to
<kkathman> np
<RabidGoblin> alright thanks its all set up now
<[Relic] > wonder if I should downgrade to the 5.04 version since that didn't seem to write to the HD every 5 seconds with some unknown process somewhere that can't seem to be found
<[Relic] > don't seem to be able to remove the sensors package without getting rid of the base stuff either
<[Relic] > tried top, seqaching the HD for recent files, etc. still no reason for the HD to be running every 5 seconds
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin </dev/null
<kkathman> evenin PokerFacePenguin :)
<PokerFacePenguin> hey kkathman..i was just about to step out for a sec
<PokerFacePenguin> be back in a bit
<PokerFacePenguin> good to see u again
<kkathman> okies
<kkathman> ditto here
<dawynn> How can I check what services are active on my system?  (e.g arts, esd, etc.)
<[Relic] > are any problems with removing postfix?
<freeflying> [Relic] :  somepackages depend on it 
<[Relic] > is there a way of turning it off?
<freeflying> [Relic] : you can disable it 
<[Relic] > how?  :)
<lwizardl> hi
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<freeflying> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/postfix 
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting a few things working correctly
<[Relic] > that wasn't the problem :(
<[Relic] > what is kio?
<BigKahuna> Has anybody tried watching Google Videos on Kubuntu? The video and and audio are always out of sync, not sure i the problem is with my box or google or whatever...
<BigKahuna> here is link to an ubuntu video if anybody wants to test it out: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5253052326994067125&q=ubuntu
<poningru> BigKahuna: its the crappy flash for linux
<poningru> and sound/vid sync problem is well known
<BigKahuna> poningru, So i've got to live with it?
<poningru> yeah unfortunately
<poningru> call up adobe and tell them flash is broken
<BigKahuna> where does flash support for linux come from? Macromedia?
<poningru> tell them to open it up
<poningru> yes
<poningru> although there are attempts at free implementations
<poningru> but they are not mature enough
<poningru> but I would tell you not to use flash at all
<[Relic] > think I narrowed the offedner down to kio but not sure what to do with it
<BigKahuna> poningru, Ok thanks for the info.
<BigKahuna> Anybody have a hauppauge TV tuner card working with Kubuntu? Not interested in MythTv just want to watch TV at my desk. One of the issue Im facing is that TvTime doesnt support hauppauge hardware, although I heard mplayer/Kaffeine could be used instead....?
<poningru> BigKahuna: I am pretty sure you can use vlc
<BigKahuna> ok I'll take a look. what about the actual hauppauge card installation? Any experience with that? I'm having issues with the firmware.
<lwizardl> whats a good ssh ftp client?
<nalioth> lwizardl: gftp
<lwizardl> for kde
<lwizardl> ?
<orangey> hey all!
<freeflying> lwizardl: lftp
<orangey> I'm trying to get my system to play DVDs with xine (shouldn't be THAT hard).. I installed libdvdcss and libdvdnav and libdvdread.. but xine still won't read.. any ideas?
<lwizardl> i'm just trying to get my kubuntu os to have the features of my old xp setup
<kkathman> ewww
<seth_k> like the crashing feature?
<kkathman> you want kubuntu to look and act like windows ???
<kkathman> lol seth_k :)
<kkathman> you MUST be kidding
<BigKahuna> orangey, liddvdread3?
<lwizardl> kkathman: not like that
<BigKahuna> sorry libdvdread3
<kkathman> gosh I hope so :)
<kkathman> well Im NOT kidding :)
<lwizardl> i'm trying to fully stay away from windows 
<kkathman> I would NEVER want kubuntu to look, act or vaguely resemble my windows box :)
<crimsun> on april fool's day it would be humorous after the initial shock wore off
<lwizardl> but I want to use linux apps that respond and have the same features of my windows apps
<lwizardl> like for sftp i used to use filezilla
<lwizardl> but i don't see a linux version of that
<orangey> BigKahuna: theoretically, yeah
<kkathman> lwizardl: for ftp?
<BigKahuna> orangey, On the ubuntu wiki it specifies you need libdvdread3, nothing else. Check it out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lwizardl> kkathman: ftp and secure ftp using ssh
<_pat> Hello everyone
<kkathman> well for regular ftp you can simply use Konqueror
<_pat> a quick ?
<lwizardl> kkathman: i'm not a fan of konqueror can't figure out how to clear the history in it
<kkathman> lwizardl: what are you using for a file manager then?
<_pat> When I try to view  webcam in kopete(3.5) it says I need jasper, adept says it's already installed.  Are there any work arounds for this?
<BigKahuna> _pat, Did you install the driver for your web cam?
<lwizardl> kkathman: only thing that their is, konqueror but I still don't like the app
<_pat> I have to have a driver to view other cams?
<kkathman> lwizardl: uhm  all you have to do to clear history is right click in the addie bar and click "clear history" hehe
<lwizardl> ?
<BigKahuna> oh, you want to see other people web cams?
<_pat> yea
<_pat> it still says I need jasper
<kkathman> lwizardl: read my statement carefully and try it :)
<BigKahuna> can't help you then, sorry.
<lwizardl> ok well that makes it easier to like now
<kkathman> and konqueror is a terrific file manager
<yonkeltron> any idea when the new firefox will hit the mirrors?
<_pat> yea, if only I knew where it wanted it to be I could link it
<crimsun> yonkeltron: not until it's finished in Dapper
<lwizardl> ok i got gftp working  for my sftp
<kkathman> lwizardl: you can try gftp also, it has secure ftp and ssh
<lwizardl> thats what i'm using
<orangey> BigKahuna: no workie..
<poningru> so who was trying to play dvd?
<lwizardl> poningru: i tried that today and it didn't work but I'm not that guy
<_ari> hey guys, I just got a paper back from a professor with digital comments, how can I view them in OO, because they don't seem to show?
<poningru> _ari: what do you mean digital comments?
<poningru> like in a .doc?
<_ari> yes
<poningru> but how did he add the comments?
<_ari> through Word
<_ari> there is a commenting feature
<poningru> oh ic
<poningru> yeah dont think thats supported through OO
<poningru> not sure
<poningru> check google
<_ari> I'm not coming up with anything :(
<_ari> what do you recommend?
<_ari> I guess I'll try their IRC channel
<_ari> thanks guys
<yonkeltron> crimsun: dapper?
<crimsun> yonkeltron: the current devel branch of Ubuntu
<yonkeltron> crimsun: so will it make it into breezy?
<crimsun> yonkeltron: no. breezy-backports, I presume so
<yonkeltron> crimsun: sigh.
<crimsun> nothing new goes into a released distro.
<lwizardl> ok I made a list of programs I used on xp. can someone help me with linux veriants
<kkathman> lwizardl: we'll try
<quanium> is this a support channel?
<kkathman> quanium: yes
<quanium> great, I'm having a major problem with Kubuntu
<lwizardl> Filezilla/flashfxp seem to be gFTP works
<lwizardl> nero = k3b ?
<quanium> seems that whenever I move any windows, KDE locks up
<kkathman> lwizardl:  yes
<kkathman> quanium: system specs?
<quanium> 3200+ athalon xp barton, 1gb ram, asus a78nx rev2.0, evga 6600GT, soundblasterlive 5.1
<lwizardl> DVD Decryter (dvd ripper)
<quanium> *a7n8x
<kkathman> hmm ok not a memory issue then
<quanium> nope
<quanium> perhaps display drivers, that was my initial thought
<kkathman> when you say "move windows" you mean grabbing and moving them around the screen?
<quanium> yeah
<quanium> with the mouse
<quanium> if i dont move anything, nothing bad happens
<kkathman> what display card?
<jfreeman> anyone with experience setting up mythtv?
<quanium> nvidia, 6600gt made by evga
<owner989> which kernel are you using  quanium
<lwizardl> jfreeman: i know of a mythtv support channel
<quanium> im not sure, i beleive it installed a k7 kernel, least thats what i saw. It actually downloaded it
<kkathman> quanium: ok you are using the standard nvidia drivers ?
<lwizardl> but i won't spam the channel name in here
<kkathman> k7?
<quanium> yeah, the end of the kernel it downloaded had -k7
<jfreeman> no worries, I'll head over to mythtv.org
<jfreeman> :)
<kkathman> quanium: probably you should have installed the x86
<owner989> quanium goto help in xhcat
<quanium> it didnt give me a choice to
<lwizardl> i can pm you it
<owner989> xchat
<owner989> and click about
<owner989> it will tell you which kernel you are using
<quanium> about kde?
<owner989> are you using xchat
<quanium> just give me a terminal command to dump the kernel, i have a terminal open
<quanium> no
<quanium> seems xchat wasnt included with this
<lwizardl> kkathman: what about a program to rip dvds to hdd
<owner989> type uname -r
<owner989> in terminal
<quanium> 2.6.12-9-k7
<owner989> maybe updating to 2.6.12-10-k7 will help
<quanium> how would i do that?
<owner989> you can use synaptic
<owner989> thats the easiest way
<quanium> where am i going to find that?
<lwizardl> and why doesn't kubuntu save my root password when i tell it to
<owner989> actually nm
<owner989> i dont think kubuntu comes with synaptic
<owner989> only kpackage
<kkathman> owner989:  yes it does
<owner989> ok, then you can use it
<kkathman> kubuntu has synaptic, kynaptic or better...Adept
<owner989> can you install kernels  with that kkathman
<quanium> adept
<owner989> he needs to install the k7 kernel and the restricted modules
<quanium> i can find that
<kkathman> owner989: well yah...but I'd just use apt-get
<kkathman> with that processor I dont know why he's not using x86 tho
<owner989> does he have 64bit?
<quanium> i would have selected that, but the installer simply installed k7
<quanium> no, its a 32 bit barton athalon xp cpu
<kkathman> well the chip is 64 bit
<quanium> in fact, the installer gave me very few options atall
<kkathman> but he's probably using it in 32 bit mode
<quanium> no
<quanium> its NOT a 64 bit chip
<owner989> i agree
<quanium> its a 3200+ barton, SOCKET A, 32BIT
<owner989> athlon xp is not 64 bit
<kkathman> ahh thats right
<kkathman> I didnt see the socket a
<quanium> 64 bit bus width to the ram, only
<quanium> should i just update everything i can?
<owner989> you can do
<owner989> read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<owner989> it will help
<kkathman> I may upgrad to that chip or the one above it in fact...Im running a sempron now
<quanium> alright, im jsut letting adept update everything it wants to
<quanium> i highly recommend it, the 3200+ bartons are smoking fast
<owner989> although i doubt it will update the kernel
<kkathman> no it wont
<quanium> it wanted to, said it was going to, and is downloading it
<kkathman> but I still dont know why the k7?
<quanium> nor do i
<quanium> it wanted to update kde as well
<kkathman> usually you have to d/l the kernal images and do a dist-upgrade
<owner989> athlon xp is k7 i think
<kkathman> no
<quanium> sort of odd, i thought 5.10 came with 3.5 kde, but i have 3.4.3
<kkathman> xp is x86 to my knowledge 
<quanium> yeah
<kkathman> I used to have one
<quanium> why did you get a sempron then?
<kkathman> new box
<quanium> oh
<quanium> well, i highly recommend the 3200+ barton cpus, they are extremely fast
<quanium> best 32bit cpu money can buy
<kkathman> i want to upgrade the processor, and perhaps my video board
<kkathman> my display is slow, the processor is..yanno ... ok
<quanium> 6600GT is one of the best values on the market, 260~ish
<kkathman> but I was just trying to get a linux box...was saving on budget
<kkathman> I got the whole computer for around $350
<quanium> ah
<kkathman> case, CD/DVD, 1gb memory, mobo, chip, fan
<quanium> 6600GT's will run anything on the market right now
<kkathman> 100gb HDD
<quanium> mine performs very well
<lwizardl> what is universe in kubuntu?
<owner989> its update sources 
<kkathman> my mobo will run anything that AMD makes
<kkathman> thats socket a that is
<owner989> kkathman which kernel do you use?
<owner989> im using 686smp
<kkathman> 2.6.12-10
<owner989> but i have a p3ht
<kkathman> 386
<lwizardl> ok so how do i enable universe?
<kkathman> sources.ist
<kkathman> list
<owner989> athlons can use the 686 kernel
<owner989> and the k7
<lwizardl> kkathman: ok i have the file open in vim now what?
<quanium> hmm
<quanium> adept seems to have updated the kernel
<quanium> but im sure a reboot would be needed to check
<quanium> correct?
<kkathman> lwizardl: doyou have a line in there that has universe included?
<lwizardl> i removed the # before the lines
<lwizardl> with links to universe
<kkathman> that should do it...save the file, then do a sudo apt-get update
<lwizardl> i had to do :w!q
<kkathman> im a KDE person so I always use kdesu kate
<lwizardl> but it won't save
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> you didnt edit it as root
<kkathman> lwizardl: you are under kubuntu?
<lwizardl> yeah
<lwizardl> i just used sudo
<kkathman> well ok if that works :)
<lwizardl> yeah i uncommente universe and multiverse
<kkathman> ok just make sure it gets saved and do the sudo apt-get update
<lwizardl> ok did that
<kkathman> good yer all set for whatever you needed universe for
<lwizardl> nope wine is still erroring
<kkathman> what do you want wine for?
<lwizardl> dvd decryter & dvd shrink
<owner989> i hope quanium installed the restricted modules
<owner989> matching his kernel version
<owner989> otherwise his video card might not work correctly
<kkathman> well for the best wine reference site try http://frankscorner.org/
<owner989> is that your website kkathman
<kkathman> no no
<kkathman> I cant help you with dvd stuff really
<IULIUS23ro> hello everybody
<kkathman> howdy
<quanium> for future reference, adept DID upgrade the kernel
<quanium> and everything seems to be fine now
<kkathman> okie dokie
<kkathman> excellent
<quanium> i just hope opengl works
<quanium> any way to test?
<kkathman> hmm Im not sure 
<kkathman> I dont think I ever installed that on my box actually
<kkathman> howdy Kamping_Kaiser :)
<owner989> quanium did you install the restricted modules
<owner989> matching your kernel version
<quanium> im quite sure it did
<owner989> because thats important for video cards
<quanium> it requested my root password
<IULIUS23ro> im trying to reinstall mplayer but there is  a problem regarding some libs "  Depends: libfribidi0 (>=0.10.5-4) but 0.10.5-2 is to be installed" where can i find a repository with the new version of the libs??
<Kamping_Kaiser> hallo here 
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: do an apt-cache search on that library
<owner989> it sounds like you already have the newer libs
<IULIUS23ro> but i cant install mplayer :((
<IULIUS23ro> are 5 libs 
<IULIUS23ro> like in that situation
<owner989> try easy kubuntu
<owner989> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/index.php?/archives/1-Easy-Kubuntu-0.4-beta.html
<kkathman> so you tried to do an apt-get install on mplayer and you got that error?
<lwizardl> whats the main install for gtk called ?
<IULIUS23ro> error
<IULIUS23ro> on apt-get install
<kkathman> lwizardl: ubuntu-desktop
<IULIUS23ro> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<kkathman> !info mplayer
<IULIUS23ro> and same libs problems
<kkathman> must be called something else
<IULIUS23ro> libfribidi0 (>= 0.10.5-4) but 0.10.5-2 is to be installed
<IULIUS23ro> libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<IULIUS23ro> libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.100.0) but it is not installable
<IULIUS23ro> libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-3) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<lwizardl> kkathman:  beacuse i'm getting errors on things needing gtk
<owner989> it sounds like that version isnt for ubuntu/kubuntu
<IULIUS23ro> so maybe i need to find a repository with these new versions of the libs
<kkathman> lwizardl:  well that happens when you try to run a gnome application with a kubuntu install
<owner989> iulius23ro, use easy kubuntu
<owner989> it installs mplayer for you and updates the respitory
<lwizardl> so i should add gnome to my system to fix issue?
<kkathman> lwizardl: what programs are balking at it?
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki
<lwizardl> wine
<kkathman> wine?
<lwizardl> yeah
<lwizardl>  sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk
<kkathman> wine shouldnt need anything gtk to my knowledge
<IULIUS23ro> have u tested the new mozilla 1.5 ?
<owner989> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/exit.php?url_id=2&entry_id=1
<owner989> hmm link is broken
<owner989> lol
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: yes on the firefox 1.5
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: hey kath
<IULIUS23ro> i have beta should i upgrade it?
<kkathman> howdy there PokerFacePenguin :)
<robotgeek> owner989: that's horay only
<robotgeek> hoary
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: was just takin a preview of the slax usb version...pretty nice...wish kubuntu had a little something like that
<owner989> yeah i noticed
<owner989> but easy ubuntu works under breezy
<kkathman> PokerFacePenguin: got a link?
<PokerFacePenguin> slax.org will give you a look
<kkathman> k
<kkathman> PokerFacePenguin: nice..that would be kinda kewl :)
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: if only someone would write the modules so it could run compressed like that
<PokerFacePenguin> kkathman: i guess package  them is a better term
<PokerFacePenguin> i love my kubuntu tho
<PokerFacePenguin> just want something nice for my usb pen
<IULIUS23ro> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/    -for easyKubuntu
<kkathman> man I popped a live cd of ubuntu in on my company IBM thinkpad...wow it came up like perfect
<kkathman> was able to surf, IRC chat, etc
<felipito> in my head I can't understand what the hell the people of adobe/macromedia, etc, etc, are waiting to come to linux and forget about the crap of windows. WHAT!?!?!
<felipito> kkathman: yep man, you can do almost anything with a live cd. Even mount your linux and windows partitions and view those files and work with them and save it and write on linux partitions and fat32 partitions, etc, etc..
<owner989> iulius23ro thats the new version
<owner989> that should work under breezy
<IULIUS23ro> 1.5 final
<IULIUS23ro> aaa
<IULIUS23ro> sorry
<IULIUS23ro> easykubuntu -0.6.1
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to do to remove my firefox1.5rc version and install the final release?
<kkathman> where/how did you install it before?
<IULIUS23ro> like in ubuntu guide
<IULIUS23ro> :D
<kkathman> hmm lol I just downloaded it, installed in my home directory and symlinked to /usr/bin
<IULIUS23ro> and now i have to remove my old firefox 1.5.rc
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to fix broken packages in synaptic? the menu option doesnt want to work... 
<kkathman> that way, to uninstall, just rm -rf that directory
<kkathman> and install a new one
<IULIUS23ro> and the links made from the shell?
<kkathman> yah
<quanium> kkathman: ever configure opengl?
<kkathman> quanium: nope, sorry
<quanium> anyone want to walk me through installing proper video drivers for a 6600GT on kubuntu 5.10
<kkathman> quanium: if its nvidia...just follow the standard stuff
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<quanium> thanks
<Delvien> KDE has MAJOR problems with wifi connectivity / settings
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> from memory, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Delvien> configure: error: Unable to find X11 libraries
<Delvien> what does this mean lol 
<IULIUS23ro> kkathman: how do i symlink firefox to /usr/bin?
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: in my case, since my firefox was installed in my home dir...it was this:   ln -s ~/downloads/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki 
<IULIUS23ro> 10x
<kkathman> but yours may vary based on where your firefox dir is
<Delvien> kkathman do you know whqat it means with a ./configure cant find X11 libraries?
<kkathman> Delvien: you need to get the xincludes stuff
<kkathman> Delvien: xlibs-dev xlis-static-dev x-window-system-dev
<kkathman> that second one s/b xlib
<kkathman> not xlis
<kkathman> get those 3 libs
<kkathman> then try your ./configure again
<Delvien> had all those kkath
<kkathman> Delvien: really???
<kkathman> those are the only ones I know
<Delvien> yeah trying to install Plugger
<kkathman> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<kkathman> ok I was right...hmm
<Delvien> !cant find X11 libraries
<ubotu> Delvien: I give up, what is it?
<kkathman> !X11
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kkathman
<kkathman> ubotu what good are you?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, kkathman
<Delvien> ubotu is stinky
<ubotu> Delvien: Syntax error in line 1
<Delvien> ubotu is like stinky
<ubotu> Delvien: Are you smoking crack?
<Delvien> ubotu yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, delvien?
<Delvien> ubotu your mom
<kkathman> lol
<ubotu> Delvien: No idea
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Delvien> ubotu what is the meaning of life
<ubotu> Delvien: I think you lost me on that one
<Delvien> o
<kkathman> Delvien:  you sure you got all those ?
<Delvien> well !
<Delvien> kkathman aye
<Delvien> robotgeek youre a prude :P 
<Delvien> hehe
<robotgeek> Delvien: you may think whatever you want to think :)
<Delvien> robotgeek good i live in a free world :)
<kkathman> I am sure that there is some obscure x lib you are missing but its hard to know which one
<robotgeek> Delvien: i don't appreciate you abusing a half cousin of mine
<Delvien> robotgeek i felt ubotu was getting lonely
<robotgeek> the conversation was funny tho!
<robotgeek> Delvien: you can also /msg ubotu and talk to him privately :)
<kkathman> poor ubotu...he needs a fembot I think
<owner989> lol kkathma n
<femubotu> ubotu hey there handsome
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, femubotu
<owner989> ubotu hi
<ubotu> hi, owner989
<quanium> owner989: do you know anything about installing proper opengl enabled nvidia drivers?
<Delvien> kkathman have a better method of enabling streaming M$ media player files with opera?
<owner989> yes quanium
<owner989> you have to have the restricted kernel modules installed
<quanium> want to help
<quanium> well, ive tried to follow guides, but the programs i have seem to be different
<jazwec> could anybody help me with cedega, please?
<quanium> should i just attempt to install the old way with the nvidia .run pkg?
<owner989> yes
<owner989> try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quanium> heh, ill boot to text, go root, and use the run package
<owner989> you could also try easy kubuntu
<owner989> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/
<owner989> it installs nvidia drivers automatically
<quanium> this is in french, i might be canadian, but i cant read french
<owner989> yea i know lol
<quanium> oh, theres english
<owner989> but the program is in english too supposedly
<quanium> some
<owner989> i used easy ubuntu
<owner989> but not easy kubuntu...
<owner989> good program
<quanium> hmm
<quanium> i may just use the run package
<quanium> how do i set my default browser?
<Delvien> later taters
<owner989> in firefox you can go into preferences and make it your default browser
<lgp> Hi,all
<lgp> can anyone help me? having problem configuring a soundcard
<DjDarkman> hy ,I need a dc++ client for linux ,but the original dc++ client is weak ,do you know where can I find one that works
<DjDarkman> ?
<drumline> Do you folks like Shoreline as a firewall?
<owner989> dkdarkman i have linux DC++
<quanium> owner989: whats the link to that page about the nvidia drivers again
<DjDarkman> owner989 I have it too
<DjDarkman> but it doesn`t work well
<DjDarkman> I can`t find anything with it
<demon71> can anyone help with a sound issue? I have none....
<Sneaky_Bastard> hah
<Sneaky_Bastard> everyone says that (me too)
<mark---> Does anyone know if there is an md5 calculator in Breezy?
<mark---> I want to verify an ISO image.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mark---: md5sum
<mark---> ok
<mark---> thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<flosoft> hey @ all
<flosoft> how do I constantly enable hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<flosoft> that it even is like that after a reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> flosoft: /etc/hdparm.conf IIRC
<flosoft> Kamping_Kaiser : so it stays for ever?
<Kamping_Kaiser> flosoft: i think it will
<_pierre> Bonjour
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<_pierre> Je viens de passer sur KDE 3.5 mais je ne vois pas Superkaramba dans mes menus
<Kamping_Kaiser> try Kubuntu-fr
<_pierre> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> English only here :)
<_pierre> can I try in english ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<_pierre> I have just upgraded to KDE 3.5
<_pierre> but I don't see any Superkaramba in Kmenu
<_pierre> is it supposed to be in the Kmenu ?
<Tm_T> apt-get install superkaramba
<_pierre> I thought it was alreadi included in KDE 3.5 ??
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> that's best way to make sure it is
<_pierre> ok thxs
<Tm_T> np
<flosoft> _pierre: ALT+F2  superkaramba
<_pierre> wait I'm going to try
<Tm_T> flosoft: that doesn't get it to kmenu ;)
<_pierre> no it doesn't work
<Tm_T> _pierre: it wasn't installed?
<_pierre> I guess it is not included in KDE 3.5 then
<Tm_T> install then
<flosoft> it is
<flosoft> I got it
<Tm_T> flosoft: I didn't
<flosoft> kdesu synaptic
<_pierre> I know it's supposed to be in KDE 3.5
<flosoft> I got my superkaramba here without a problem
<Tm_T> flosoft: I don't even use it
<Tm_T> _pierre: asi I said, apt-get install superkaramba
<_pierre> I know how to install but I was just wondering why it's not included in KDE3.5 that's all
<_pierre> anyway thxs a lot
<Tm_T> _pierre: heh, it depends, you can install kde 3.5 without any extra apps
<_pierre>     * deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<_pierre>     * deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<_pierre> Ah ? that's why then, I installed it from  
<_pierre> oups
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> anyway, back to installin kde4 ->
<_pierre> Is it stable ?
<Tm_T> _pierre: it's mostly unusable
<_pierre> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, I might finally dare to say I'm developer ;)
<_pierre> I see, me it's the first time I use the IRC
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> welcome
<_pierre> thxs
<Tm_T> and enjoy
<_pierre> if I send message like that everybody see it ?
<_pierre> Ok I have to go. Thank you for your advise, Bye
<Emess> how should i know?
<Emess> err...nm
<cahoot> Hi - is lyx available in kubuntu?
<P3L|C4N0> cahoot, yes, in universe
<cahoot> P3L|C4N0: thansk
<cahoot> err
<tapanim> problem with open gl, screen is very light, i have ati
<tapanim> can't adjust
<Tm_T> "you can, a roo, you can"
<knubbe> i cant start XMMS as long as i have kopete runnung. it says the soundcard is busy. is there an easy solution?
<poningru> knubbe: make sure you are not using esd
<Droneigal> Hello everyone
<knubbe> poningru: how do i check that?
<Droneigal> uh, anyone know how to reinstall Grub?
<poningru> knubbe: umm not sure in kde
<knubbe> ok'
<poningru> see if there is a multimedia systems selector in your prefs or something
<poningru> and look for default sound sink or something
<poningru> change that to alsa
<MrGreen> Is it possible to use lilo to boot kubuntu?
<MrGreen> Is it possible to use lilo to boot kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. don't spam
<MrGreen> sorry
<MrGreen> I get error 17 with grub just wondering if install went wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. not sure, error 18 is to do with hdd paramaters, but i don't know 17
<MrGreen> 17 bad partition ;-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 where that?
<MrGreen> stage 1 could not find it ....
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, nasty
<MrGreen> booted it via kanotix
<Droneigal> I know it was stupid, but I installed Windows XP on my computer, wiping clean my MBR...so, how can I get back my GRUB to access Kubuntu?
<MrGreen> o no
<Kamping_Kaiser> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> middle link Droneigal
<Droneigal> well, thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> any questions about the howto just come and ask
<knubbe> poningru: thanks
<poningru> knubbe: yep
<MrGreen> Just wondered when installing do you leave install CD in to complete the process (after reboot)
<poningru> MrGreen: no
<poningru> because then it would boot off of the cd again
<MrGreen> emm when booting via lilo I was dropped into busybox
<MrGreen> ;-(
<poningru> doesnt installing windows mean that it will wipe your hd clean?
<MrGreen> never mind
<MrGreen> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you for your help (sorry about the spam)
<Kamping_Kaiser> MrGreen: that's ok. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood: not necesarily
* MrGreen would like to get kubuntu working 
<yikes> is there a way to set your aim profile in kopete?
<knubbe> poningru: is XMMS, the output plugin was "OSS Driver" instead of alsa.
<poningru> hmm try alsa and test
<poningru> not sure if it would work or not
<knubbe> yes, works fine now,'
<knubbe> sorry about the ,' i use a silly keyboard
<libben> What should i install so i can check my cpu's temperature?
<libben> acpi -t doesnt work.
<libben> thermal doesnt exist
<BigKahuna> libben, did you have to install Kubuntu with the acpi=off parameter?
<poningru> cool
<libben> nope
<BigKahuna> libben, ok, wouldn't know how to help you then sorry.
<poningru> libben: hold on
<libben> i have ksensors installed. but it doesnt display temperature
<libben> and lmsensors
<poningru> ok lets test couple of things first
<poningru> go into a terminal
<poningru> and type in this
<poningru> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<poningru> and press enter
<Tm_T> sucky
<poningru> these damn thermal zone folders have lame names
<Tm_T> there must be some way to shoot down automatix and other similar borkage scripts
<poningru> try also cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THR0/temperature
<libben> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<poningru> actually go to your /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<poningru> in konq
<poningru> what folder is there?
<poningru> see I dont know what the exact command is going to be
<poningru> it depends on your proc
<_zix> *bleats*
<_zix> :o
<libben> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5368
* poningru looks
<poningru> yeah look under thermal zone
<poningru> cd thermal_zone
<libben> empty
<poningru> hmm yeah that either means you dont have a temp sensor in your comp or its not reading it for some odd reason
<libben> well, what can i do do fix it?
<libben> build a new kernel? 
<poningru> how old is your computer?
<libben> p4 1.7 ghz. first p4 socket. 423
<poningru> cause many old computers dont have thermometers in them
<libben> it has temperature in bios
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ok so how did you install lmsensors?
<libben> synaptic
<poningru> hold on lets try one more thing
<poningru>  acpi -V
<poningru> try that command
<jpowers> is thermal enabled in /etc/default/acpid/
<jpowers> libben: is thermal enabled in /etc/default/acpid?
<poningru> I have to go sorry dude
<libben> yeah im looking on it jpowers 
<jpowers> oh ok
<libben> modules all it says
<libben> so i guess its loaded
<jpowers> I guess so
<poningru_sleep> what does acpi -v give you?
<jpowers> also lsmod | grep therm should return something
<libben> poningru_sleep: same as thermal
<poningru_sleep> libben: its your acpi dude
<libben> poningru_sleep: u ment -v
<libben> and not -V ? =)
<poningru_sleep> no -V
<libben> acpi 0.09
<poningru_sleep> I think
<poningru_sleep> hold on
<jpowers> -V
<jpowers> acpi -V
<poningru_sleep> yeah -V
<libben> no support for thermal
<jpowers> libben: try lsmod | grep therm
<poningru_sleep> wtf
<libben> libben@burken:~$ lsmod | grep therm
<libben> thermal                13000  0
<libben> processor              22812  1 therma
<poningru_sleep> ok I really have to go
<poningru_sleep> night
<libben> thxs for the help poningru_sleep 
<jpowers> that's weird, libben 
<jpowers> I have to go eat supper soon
<libben> whats the weird part? it exists? but we wont see it?
<jpowers> I wonder if your bios dsdt is messed
<poningru_sleep> libben: try asking in #ubuntu
<poningru_sleep> if we both leave
<libben> i will poningru_sleep 
<jpowers> anyway, I'm out of ideas
<libben> jpowers: well in bios i can see the temperature. and in windows u can see it in programs.
<libben> soo... its like hmm =)
<libben> k
<libben> thxs
<jpowers> afk
<libben> im about to mod my cpu fan and replace it with a slower but bigger zalman... so i want to know the temperature before i change
<libben> is ff 1.5 in repos yet?
<sikor_sxe> i have problems to activate WEP wlan encryption, using breezy's network-settings app. setting it manually using iwconfig does work however, what could i do wrong? there's no error output in that app. it just won't activate wlan0
<owner989> sikor maybe you should install the restricted kernel module
<owner989> for your kernel
<BigKahuna> when you lock you KDE session can you display the KDM logon window as opposed to the KDE login window?
<BigKahuna> hope that makes sense.
<BigKahuna> I have a fancy moodin KDM theme and would prefer to see that when I lock the KDE sesssion.
<manveru> BigKahuna, no - impossible
<manveru> BigKahuna, at least to my knowledge... you would have to change users instead
<BigKahuna> manveru, Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<BigKahuna> How about applying a startup sound to the KDM theme, due you know if that is possible. Currently when I login I have a startup sound when the KDE session starts. I want to start the wav file as soon as my password has been accepted though. possible?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> that's also quite near to impossible
* Hobbsee wishes there was a kdm manager built into kde that is reliable...
<Matto> Hi all, I gotta an idea id like to run by yas, see what you think of it.
<manveru> maybe it can be done... but i really doubt it
<BigKahuna> no idea how moodin KDM themes work but I would a thought I could hack a line of code into the XML file of the moodin theme.
<manveru> well, you most certainly will get problems with artsd then
<BigKahuna> manveru, because it would have started yet?
<BigKahuna> would not
<manveru> there is not much more time than for short *pling* or something
<manveru> until it checks for available audio-hardware
<Matto> do you think a website that collates tips, ticks, guides and stuff for Linux Distros would be a good thing, aiming the information at people who are just starting to use it.
<Matto> like the Ubuntu Guide kinda thing. 
<manveru> Matto, you mean something like a newbie-wiki?
<Hobbsee> !wiki
<manveru> :)
<Hobbsee> for ubuntu/kubuntu, the wiki pretty much does that
<manveru> yeah - pretty much...
<termo> Hi, just new with Kubuntu. I can't seem to find the correct ALSA-configuration file. I have 2 soundcards. Both of them are detected. But I want to disable one completely. I commented out all snd-cmipci (driver) entries in any file I found. But still it gets loaded...
<Matto> yeah thats what im talkiung about
<Matto> like yeah guides for MP3's DVD's and what not
<manveru> termo, just uninstall it from your computer
<Matto> to make it so much more easier than having to seach though forums.
<Hobbsee> Matto: it's already in the wiki...
<termo> manveru: I can't it's on my mb :S
<Hobbsee> !wiki multimedia
<manveru> termo, if it's an onboard one... do it the bios
<Hobbsee> better still...
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<termo> manveru: there's no option in my bios...
<manveru> termo, i never came across a bios that doesn't offer disabling the snd... is it sis or something?
<termo> manveru: well, mine hasn't. I have quadruple-checked it
<manveru> and... let me guess - you have a soundblaster 5.1 live?
<termo> manveru: yep
* manveru becomes better every day at guessing ^^
<termo> :)
<manveru> _lots_ of people have exactly this problem
<manveru> please google for 
<termo> manveru: I can't seem to find a good howto for configuring modules/sound/alsa in (K)ubuntu
<manveru> soundblaster ubuntu alsa
<termo> will this work the same as in debian (this makes searching a lot easier)
<manveru> well - this is one of the points i don't like in ubuntu
<manveru> somebody had the insane idea of removing alsaconf
<termo> hmmz
<manveru> i mean - it's the _best_ working sound-configuration-tool in all linux-world - and they just remove it
<manveru> Hobbsee, have you some idea why that is like that?
<manveru> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Hobbsee> i have no idea sorry manveru 
<Hobbsee> i'm definetly no expert in anything sound related
<imrabti> Hello 
<Hobbsee> hey
<imrabti> i've a problem 
<imrabti> Can anyone Help me 
<imrabti> please
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the problem? we cant hlep if we don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grouches*
<imrabti> In K3b 
<Hobbsee> !tell imrabti about ask
<Hobbsee> !tell imrabti about anyone
<imrabti> I can use it only whem i'm root 
<imrabti> i can't use it whem i'm a simple user
<Hobbsee> imrabti: what error message?
<imrabti> "You don't have permission"
<Kamping_Kaiser> imrabti: open k3b,a nd run it's config util (i don't have it installed anymore)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and remember to kdesu, not sudo
<imrabti> But I can use it when i'm a root with the sudo command
<imrabti> kdesu
<imrabti> Ok 
<imrabti> thanks 
<imrabti> for the help 
<manveru> hmm, how are the chances sudo did already do something evil?
<Kamping_Kaiser> manveru: 90%
<manveru> -do..
<Hobbsee> i'd probably say 95% lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ice authority == rooted (so to speak ;D)
<Hobbsee> chmod the ice authority?
<Hobbsee> *chown, i mean
<manveru> man i feel sooo damp today...
<Hobbsee> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> imrabti: can you run this command in a terminal?  `ls -lh ~/.ICEauthority
<imrabti> Are There any IDE For Java in Kde like Ecplipse
<imrabti> ?? 
<manveru> imrabti, JEdit :)
<manveru> imrabti, or why not use Eclipse?
<imrabti> Because he take a lot of Memory 
<manveru> every IDE eats lots of money...
<imrabti> Yes
<imrabti> But not like Kdevelop 
<imrabti> or Anjuta 
<manveru> then use them?
<manveru> afaik Anjuta does java
<manveru> never got it working to a level i would have felt comfortable with (and it's gtk... *shiver*)
<manveru> i better shouldn't mention i use x-chat right now...
<imrabti> ok
<Hobbsee> you can use some gtk stuff without using all of it lol
<Hobbsee> but i prefer qt stuff too, in general
<imrabti> IYes Me too I prefer to use Qt Applications 
<manveru> imrabti, there is Komodo
<imrabti> An IDE 
<manveru> yeah, a beta is just running for it
<imrabti> for Java 
<manveru> if you want you can just give it a try
<imrabti> ?? 
<manveru> yeah
<imrabti> Ok thanks I will try it 
<artox> hey all!
<manveru> wait a second..
<artox> where to get xorg server sdk?
<manveru> imrabti, no sorry - it doesn't
<Hobbsee> artox: maybe try apt-cache search?
<imrabti> Ok
<artox> no its not in the repositories, btw. i enabled all
<manveru> imrabti, sorry, doing only ruby - so i haven't got that good overview about java-ides
<manveru> artox, what exactly is a xorg server sdk?
<imrabti> ok
<artox> its the sdk of xorg
<artox> to compile things
<artox> because i want to compile the evdev driver
<termo> hmm, there seem to be lots of people having this problem, but I haven't found out how this sound card detection system works...
<mianos> hi, i have kubuntu breezy installed (kde3.5) but i cant print in pdf-files - Why?
<termo> Does anyone know at what staget (in which file) sound card modules are loaded?
<mianos> can somone help me/tell me what i have to install=
<artox> where can i get the SDK, konsole tells me: checking for valid Xorg SDK... configure: error: Unable to find xf86Version.h under /usr/X11R6/lib/Server/include and /usr/X11R6/lib/Server/xc/include
<lirock> Hi 
<lirock> Just installed the 64bit version , great..
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Sarkie> hi
<lirock> Is there some news about the 64 bit flash player from Macromedia?
<Sarkie> quick question
<Kamping_Kaiser> lirock: not afaik
<lirock> Hi Sarkie..
<Sarkie> if i have Ubuntu can i install Kubuntu over the top and swap gnome for KDE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Sarkie> easily?
<Kamping_Kaiser> reasonably
<Kamping_Kaiser> removing gnomes the hard bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> "hard"
<lirock> Yes.. :) I've done that before.. it works great.
<Sarkie> how "hard"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sarkie: i havent done it myself. the 'hard' bit is in getting all the files, but the computer runs fine if they are left lying around
<lirock> Or think about it to use them both
<Kamping_Kaiser> just take up space
<Sarkie> hmm
<Sarkie> mite wipe Ubuntu
<Sarkie> just got VMWARE installed properly but i really dont like gnome
<lirock> Just add the rules to your sources.lst and give it a try.. 
<Sarkie> a "try"
<Sarkie> well brb ill boot into ubuntu
<Sarkie> lo
<Sarkie> right whats the sources list please :D
<bdmp> I can not use "administrator mode" button under "file sharing" in the gui, how can I fix this? I have breezy that I downloaded today. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp: open up konsole and type 'kdesu kcontrollcenter' IIRC
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> command not found
<artox> its kcontrol
<artox> how to see my X version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks artox
<bdmp> think its working
<bdmp> whats next
<bdmp> ah ha 
<bdmp> love ya
<bdmp> can someone help me edit fstab to mount a hard drive permanatly that I have just mounted?
<djk_> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Sarkie> !kde
<ubotu> [kde]  A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Sarkie> :D
<Sarkie> anyone done that?
<brodel> done what?
<Sarkie> ubotu [kde]  A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubotu> Sarkie: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<brodel> install KDE?
<Sarkie> yup on ubuntu
<brodel> Yeah I did that a while ago.
<Sarkie> did it work ok then?
<bdmp> The hard drive mounting faq says "Next add an entry in /etc/fstab using existing entries as a guide and you can then mount and/or unmount your new drive as you see fit by using the command:" That is pretty vague.  Can anybody tell me what the line would say for a fat32 drive that anyone can read write or execute?
<brodel> yeah.. enough for me to test it out. 
<brodel> Later on, I decided to start over with kubuntu, but that was just because I wanted to start over anyway. It let me see KDE and test it out and that's what I wanted. Most of my little complaints about ubuntu I found out were gnome related.
<brodel> I like KDE much better now that I see the difference. :)
<Sarkie> well i dont really like Gnome
<_d4vid> hi all
<Sarkie> so im trying to install it
<gambix> http://jmouette.nerim.net/pub/fr-dvorak <-- cette carte n'est plus valide !
<brodel> do that then. (I'd use sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop though)
<gambix> enfin l'adresse :(
<gambix> quelqu'un a a stock chez lui ?*
<gambix> oups
<djk_> !fr
<brodel> gambix, #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<gambix> bad chan 
<gambix> :)
<brodel> ha.. blame the chan
<gambix> sorry
<brodel> np
<djk_> frenchies :p
<Sarkie> oui dacor
<bdmp> can someone tell me how to add repositories with all the handy things I will need, like firefox?
<Sarkie> isnt it in by default
<Sarkie> ?
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> i don't think it was in hoary
<brodel> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<bdmp> I just installed breezy 5 min ago
<brodel> funny, I've been here long enough to learn those little things, but I still can't do much on my own :(
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<brodel> that source-o-matic thing it pretty cool.
<seaLne> anyone else noticing in kde3.5 konsole that ALT+arrow keys dosen't change channels in irssi?
<brodel> never saw that before
<brodel> It does for me using konversation
<brodel> ok. I added the key and updated my repositories like it says on this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php but what do I do to update KDE to 3.5? I am running RC1 now
<jpowers> brodel: does apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade not work for you?
<slow-motion> hallo
<brodel> I did update, didn't know I should do dist-upgrade
<jpowers> that's what I did
<jpowers> it worked like a champ
<brodel> ok. Did that.. looks like it's gonna take a while. Thanks.
<jpowers> yep
<jpowers> took me a while too
<lwizardl> anyone wanna help me with getting java working
<brodel> wish I could.. but I'd just screw ya up more :\
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: just as a browser plugin?
<lwizardl> no
<manveru> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<manveru> !javadebs
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<_radikal> hi 
<nxv__> hi, how do i install win32 codecs for mplayer. or in other words, where do i get the package?
<Sarkie> :S
<_radikal> searh the mplayer site
<_radikal> there are a links to download
<Sarkie>  Right i have just installed Kubuntu desktop over Uubntu, now gnome is still on it, i have lost windows from boot up menu and gained maybe 3 other ubuntus, can some help me!!!!
<hugelmopf> nxv__: even easier: check the wiki site "RestrictedFormats"
<hugelmopf> nxv__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nxv__> hugelmopf: thx this was exactly the thing i searched for. but only searching vor win32 and mplayer i din't find it. thx
<hugelmopf> nxv__: there is also an unofficial repository, that includes a lot of this non-free stuff: "deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free"
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: Windows is gone from the boot menu by installing kubuntu-desktop?
<nxv__> hugelmopf: is it secure or could i break my install, so i would have to reinstall when switching to the next release. had this porblem with backports before switching to breezy and try to avoid it now.
<Sarkie> either that or the latest update
<Sarkie> i did both
<Sarkie> ive jsut added root   (hd0,0)
<Sarkie> makeactive
<Sarkie> chainloader +1
<Sarkie> into menu list
<Sarkie> is that ok?
<hugelmopf> nxv__: i don't see why it should give problems, but of course it is unofficial, and thus not taken into consideration for upgrade paths etc. you can still remove it later though, if something does not work?
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: i'll let somebody else comment on that, since i don't have windows on my laptop, so i don't know exactly, what the windows grub entry should look like.
<Sarkie> ok if that has worked, how do i remvoe gnome? and make kde default?
<nxv__> hugelmopf: thx for ur advice. i will installe win32codes now manually to prevent apt-get update installing something from this repository without me noticing it
<IULIUS23ro> hi everybody
<Sarkie> hi dr nick
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: have you tried if KDE is default already? i.e. you start into a "Kubuntu" login screen?
<Sarkie> hugelmopf, i do then it reverts back to gnome when it loads
<IULIUS23ro> whats totalcommanader's cousin in linux?
<Sarkie> so kubuntu loading screen, ubuntu everything else, i still have ubuntu desktop installed shall i remove that?
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: there is something called "session type" on the login screen, where you can choose KDE
<hugelmopf> it should remember your choice
<Sarkie> right
* Sarkie checks
<Sarkie> brb
<Sarkie> and it works
<Sarkie> cheers
<Sarkie> wheres snayptic and all that stuff?
<lwizardl> how do i installed .deb ?
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: under Kubuntu they have their own package manager, called Adept
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<IULIUS23ro> what file manager like tcmd in windoze is the best in kde environment???
<yasser> how do i get rid of the menu so that when i install new distro the old menu doesnt come up?
<hugelmopf> IULIUS: sorry, i don't know that one. what about konqueror, it should be tweakable to all your needs?
<hugelmopf> yasser: which menu, the boot menu which gives you the choice between different Linux, Windows, ...?
<Kibou> IULIUS23ro: it's called krusader
<yasser> hugelmopf: no no the kde menu:)
<hugelmopf> yasser: you want to get rid of the K-Menu?
<hugelmopf> rightclick -> remove
<yasser> hugelmopf: i mean i dont want to get the menu of my previous distro with orphaned icons......
<hugelmopf> yasser: hmmm, since these are "per-user", you might have to edit them with kmenuedit.
<yasser> hugelmopf: im the only user.......say im installing pclinuxos.....with /home intact, but i want the default pclinuxos kde menu after installation, not the old kubuntu menu....how to do this?
<Sarkie> wheres adept?
<hugelmopf> yasser: with "kmenuedit" you can edit your menu, is that good enough?
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: it should be in the K-Menu under "System"
<Sarkie> nope :S
<hugelmopf> try if it is installed: Alt-F2, adept, Enter
<hugelmopf> sorry
<hugelmopf> you have to run as root, so on the console: "sudo adept"
<Sarkie> nice
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: if it starts there, you might want to run "kappfinder", to fill your menu.
<Sarkie> hmm
<Sarkie> it didnt find it
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: I am not sure, why it doesn't show up, since I have not switched from Ubuntu myself, but installed Kubuntu right away. 
<Sarkie> well it was in gnome before
<Sarkie> i nolticied it
<Sarkie> ill make a loader?
<hugelmopf> to have it in the menu, use "kmenuedit" to add it
<Sarkie> odd
<Sarkie> it didnt mount my windows partition
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: what did you expect, and what happened?
<Sarkie> well it used to mount it on load up
<lwizardl> how do i make a script to run a program? i need to always pass java -jar dvarchive.jar or so it seems
<Sarkie> ln
<Sarkie> oops
<Sarkie> i mean alias
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: you can define aliases in ~/.bashrc e.g. alias la='ls -a'
<Sarkie> hugelmopf, i did infact just KDE isnt seeing it correctly
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: it is mounted? and where do you expect to see it?
<Sarkie> well a program use for music, says it wasnt mounted
<Sarkie> /media/windows
<Sarkie> can i remove ubuntu desktop now, and will it remove gnome from my system?
<hugelmopf> Sarkie: i am not sure, if it will remove gnome from your system. i think it won't.
<hugelmopf> you can try though
<hugelmopf> i'll be back later
<Sarkie> :s hmm
<Sarkie> lets try
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to install to fix this?? configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<ninHer> is it up the http server from www.kde.org ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> qt headers?
<IULIUS23ro> in kynaptic doesnt show me qt....-devel
<ninHer> could anyone check for www.kde.org ? thanks
<IULIUS23ro> and i have qt3 headers
<IULIUS23ro> :-/
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: libqt3-mt-dev
<IULIUS23ro> i have them
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<ninHer> could anyone check for www.kde.org ? thanks
<Sarkie> hi
<Kaiser_Sleeps> ninHer: what for?
<Kaiser_Sleeps>  hi Sarkie
<Sarkie> whats the command to load up a commnad line, like cmd in windows?
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: what do you compile and how?
<ninHer> www.kde.org Kaiser_Sleeps 
<bhna> ninHer: is down
<ninHer> thanks bhna 
<Kaiser_Sleeps> i cant find it eithr
<Sarkie> how do i load bash or whatever
<bhna> Sarkie: open a konsole
<Sarkie> i cant i just removed loads of shit and most of KDE :S
<Sarkie> trying to install Kubuntu
<bhna> Sarkie: ctrl+alt+F1 and back to X11 ctrl+alt+F7
<lwizardl1> how do i make a script to run a program? i need to always pass java -jar dvarchive.jar or so it seems
<IULIUS23ro> bhna i wanna compile pcmm-1.0 its a file manager like krusader
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: what have you done before the error apears?
<IULIUS23ro> nothing
<IULIUS23ro> i watched a movie :P :)
<IULIUS23ro> now im installing qt4
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: i mean e.g ./configure make make install
<IULIUS23ro> nothing its my first ./configure .... application
<IULIUS23ro> i will tell u after i download qt4 if those errors are still there k?
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: do you have the sourcecode or the binary
<Sarkie> hi
<IULIUS23ro> dont know the difference
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: what and whrer do you download the program?
<Sarkie> say if i removed KDE from UBuntu and therefore didnt have konsole and such, how would i install packages?
<IULIUS23ro> i have to make ./configure make and make install thats for sure
<bhna> *where
<IULIUS23ro> linuxsoftware.cz/en
<IULIUS23ro> brb
<IULIUS23ro> on the phone
<Sarkie> help me :P
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: have you make ./configure
<IULIUS23ro> same problem
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<bhna> IULIUS23ro: please read ./configure --help
<Kibou> what's wrong with krusader..
<berkes> I am wondering what alternatives for kaffeine there are, besides mplayer?
<Tm_T> kmplayer
<Tm_T> just better
<sikor_sxe> vlc
<sikor_sxe> codeine
<berkes> kplayer = kmplayer. 
<treefrog> painkiller lol
<berkes> the thing is, that indeed that indeed mplayer is FAR better, but has legal issues, so i am told
<berkes> hence kubuntu ships with that (imnso) awfull kaffeine. 
<bhna> berkes: kplayer and kmplayer are not the same
<berkes> no, whats the difference then? acc to apt-cache show they are...
<bhna> berkes: http://kmplayer.kde.org/ and http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
<musashiden> um, iam having a little trouble with my kubuntu ever since i upgraded from hoary to breezy
<berkes> bhna: aah, thats odd. I guess its because i have some older repositories. 
<berkes> bhna: and I remember that in mandriva they shipped as one package too, the kpart and the kmplayer. 
<musashiden> when i rebooted my pc, it hangs on the loading screen and the last imput it gives is "cheking battry status..."
<berkes> anyway, thanks for the urls
<musashiden> anyone knows how to deal with this?
<treefrog> musashiden: thats not nice..  sorry no answer but condolinces.. 
<releaselogger> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/images/tmp2.png <-- amaroK 1.3.7 nears
<berkes> so, i want to compile kplayer / kmplayer and mplayer, but prefer to do so within apt, any hints? 
<berkes> first of all, i cannot find any repos with these packages, so i guess the sources will be just as hard to find
<musashiden> treefrog: huh? :\
<musashiden> it has something to do with the nvidia drivers
<musashiden> because if i reconfigure Xorg, and change the device to nv, Xorg opens up when i restart my computer
<musashiden> and when i change it back, the same problem appears again
<releaselogger> berkes: why kmplayer?
<berkes> releaselogger: 'cause I like it. I really dig its interface. 
<berkes> releaselogger: why do you ask? Are there better alternatives?
<releaselogger> berkes: codeine
<berkes> what backend does that use?
<releaselogger> though it's using xine as backend
<berkes> ugh
<berkes> xine + gstreamer + arts don't mix
<releaselogger> yeah
<releaselogger> let dmix mix
<releaselogger> :P
<berkes> gstreamer and arts kinda go together
<releaselogger> gst is crashy like a flying dog IMHO
<berkes> (untill you want to start using that fsking skype cr#p)
<berkes> releaselogger: your right. And Arts is ugly like hell. And xine does not play nic ewith the other kids. 
<IULIUS23ro> how is it posible to have sound on xmms or other application and skype?
<IULIUS23ro> in the same time
<berkes> releaselogger: conclusion: multimedia on linux is still crap (as compared to its opponents OSX and windhooze)
<releaselogger> IULIUS23ro: not possible
<releaselogger> skype uses oss
<releaselogger> oss = not mixable at software level
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<releaselogger> berkes: that's the disadvantage of open source
<berkes> IULIUS23ro: you should google a bit, theree are some oss wrappers, but its very very hard
<releaselogger> nah
<berkes> releaselogger: not that much,
<IULIUS23ro> berkes: linux is like a little child a smart one have patience
<releaselogger> very very very very very bad
<releaselogger> berkes: oh it is, just compare oss and alsa
<berkes> releaselogger: its mostly because of the fragmentaion at the moment
<releaselogger> why do people still code in oss?
<musashiden> i guess nobody has ever dealt with my problem before
<releaselogger> berkes: yeah but that's because of the OSS
<berkes> releaselogger: on all levels there is fragmentation
<releaselogger> yeah but it's worse at mm 
<releaselogger> since there are too much equal solutions which are equal common used
<termo> Can anyone tell me when (and whicht file is responsible for this) sound-card-modules are loaded at boot-time?
<berkes> from the sound servers and hardware supp, untill the GUIs: there are just too many choices. 
<IULIUS23ro> musashiden: try to stop some services in all init's regading power management and battery status worked for me
<berkes> and none of them really seem to get close: 
<releaselogger> berkes: choise is not bad, choise at coding level IS bad
<berkes> no, not true, JUK and amarok get close
<releaselogger> nah
<releaselogger> definitly not
<releaselogger> juk is more database than anything else
<berkes> yea, but if thats what you want :
<berkes> :)
<releaselogger> yeah
<releaselogger> but oss vs. alsa
<releaselogger> that's a big problem in sound area
<berkes> anyhow, does anybody know how to nicely compile all them ?
<releaselogger> probably not
<berkes> releaselogger: and what about the Arts / gst / xine choices?
<berkes> its just as bad, imnso.
<releaselogger> berkes: yeah that's the next level
<releaselogger> why must have arts and gnome have it's own sound backend?
<berkes> neither of those three are stable and none of them Just Work, it seems.
<releaselogger> why is gstreamer still not stable?
<releaselogger> why are xine devs so lazy?
<releaselogger> berkes: xine is stable like a rock
<berkes> a lot of em blame the patents on codecs 
<releaselogger> gst is just stable
<releaselogger> if you use it for open codecs or closed
<releaselogger> arts is out-dated
<berkes> releaselogger: right, so, how nice does xine play together with Arts?
<manveru> berkes, very
<releaselogger> berkes: there shouldn't be a reason for
<berkes> releaselogger: will xine close down all audio? 
<releaselogger> nope
<releaselogger> it uses dmix
<releaselogger> if present
<releaselogger> like arts does
<berkes> right, sounds like i should go for that then
<releaselogger> yup
<berkes> can xine use alsa?
<releaselogger> yeah
<releaselogger> else dmix won't work
<releaselogger> actually every soundbackand I know uses alsa
<releaselogger> just not the closed source applications
<releaselogger> they use oss
<berkes> so, then why the beeep does kubunut not ship with that, instead of that never working kaffeine/gst combi?
<releaselogger> berkes: gst = better integreated in ubuntu imo
<berkes> heh, kubunut :) funny typo
<berkes> releaselogger: one last question :) is there a kpart for xine?
<releaselogger> berkes: nope
<releaselogger> that's why you should use codeine
<releaselogger> it got a xine part :D
<releaselogger> err
<berkes> ah :)
<releaselogger> kpar
<releaselogger> kpart
* releaselogger needs to turn on light
* berkes wants codeine. lemme jump on the bike and drive to the dodgy parts of town :)
<tapanim> opengl and ati drivers :/ my screen is too bright
<tapanim> and gamma won't help enough
<tapanim> gamma is 0,4 that i can even see something else like white...
<releaselogger> berkes: http://dev.bit-freaks.net/apachelogger/codeine_1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<lwizardl> ok java is screwed up 
<berkes> lwizardl: nothing new there :)
<berkes> releaselogger: thanks
<releaselogger> yw
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/448406
<lwizardl> thats what i'm getting when i try and run a java app
<tapanim> in xorg.conf i replaced ati with fglrx, and then it makes my screen almosta white
<tapanim> opengl won't work if i use driver="ati"
<berkes> releaselogger: hmm, im getting some dependency issues? are you interested in them? for debugging purposes?
<tapanim> but then screen is ok
<tapanim> :/
<releaselogger> berkes: they should all be solvable with offical repos
<tapanim> how to get work both of those?
<berkes> releaselogger: not here, though
<releaselogger> berkes: ok, please paste the issues :)
<berkes> codeine: Vereisten: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1) maar 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 zal genstalleerd worden
<Lord_Athur> hi
<berkes> thats europeanish for kdelibs4c2 but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 will be installed
<Lord_Athur> what's the name of the application that allows me to use GAMBAS with the kde options?
<releaselogger> hm
<Lord_Athur> ?
<Lord_Athur> hm?
<releaselogger> berkes: isn't all my package though
<berkes> Lord_Athur: if no-one here knows, maybe ask in #kde, its busier there, normally
<berkes> releaselogger: how do you mean?
<releaselogger> berkes: just a modified version
<Lord_Athur> ok berkes 
<berkes> releaselogger: ah. 
<berkes> releaselogger: could it be that this one is made for kde 3.5? 'cause on my current box i run vanilla kubuntu (kindof)
<releaselogger> yup
* releaselogger build on 3.5
<IULIUS23ro> a good program for defragmentation on kubuntu??
<releaselogger> berkes: I can send you the sources if you want to build it
<berkes> kde 3.5 gave me a terrible time on my other box... so ill wait with upgrading ;)
<releaselogger> IULIUS23ro: dude, linux filesystems fragment at a very low level
<berkes> IULIUS23ro: you normally need not worry bout that with kubuntu
<IULIUS23ro> ;;)
<IULIUS23ro> thats a good thing
<releaselogger> you have to have a partition filled up to 95% to get fragments in general
<berkes> its like asking "is there a good virusscanner for linux" 
<IULIUS23ro> a beginner's question
<berkes> np IULIUS23ro
<berkes> releaselogger: http://www.methylblue.com/codeine/ are the sources, not?
<IULIUS23ro> but what should i do with the libs after i uninstall something 
<releaselogger> yup
<IULIUS23ro> how do i mentain a clean kubuntu?
<berkes> IULIUS23ro: if you use apt, its clean enough
<releaselogger> berkes: I think you need scons to build it, since mxcl is again using feature's technologie
<berkes> ugh.
<musashiden> come on people, i really need help. i have tried to do everything, it just wont work. i think the breezy nvidia-glx drivers are buggy on breezy
<berkes> i thiiiink ill leave it for now, then :) this is my work machine, cannot afford it to become too unstable :)
<releaselogger> berkes: scons isn't unstable
<releaselogger> just not commonly used
<releaselogger> ...yet ;-)
<berkes> releaselogger: no, i know, did not mean it like that, but im checking what i need for it and all, for codeine to compile, 
<berkes> its a bit too much for a critical machine, for now.
<releaselogger> too bad :|
<releaselogger> though codeine doesn't depend on that much afaik
<releaselogger> just qt kde xine and scons
<czert> hi
<czert> how to find an irc chat from my country?
<releaselogger> I think there is no kubuntu channel for sk
<berkes> releaselogger: i've bookmarked it all, and ill install it on my other box, the one i fskd up by upgrading to 3.5 anyway :)
<releaselogger> berkes: hehe, well, what's the problem with 3.5?
<berkes> releaselogger: kmail is crashing on my mostly. but kopete crashes quite often too, 
<releaselogger> oh
<releaselogger> strange
<berkes> its a known issue, im following it,
<releaselogger> ah
<berkes> but kmail is critical for me. 
<releaselogger> yeah
<sikor_sxe> my wireless adapter doesn't come up at boot. i have to manually modprobe it. what can i do about this?
<releaselogger> berkes: you also could leave kmail at 1.3.x
<czert> i would be satisfied with channel about linux
<releaselogger> er
<releaselogger> 3.4.x
<czert> i have beginers questions... :)
<sambagirl> what is Kmail?
<releaselogger> O.o
<releaselogger> sambagirl: kde's mail application
<sambagirl> oh
<releaselogger> czert: what irc client are you using?
<czert> konversation
<releaselogger> czert: in the 6th item in the menubar, there is a option which starts a search dialog
<releaselogger> there you can search for channels
<czert> it is called window yeah?
<releaselogger> yup
<releaselogger> even in sk?
<releaselogger> cool!
<IULIUS23ro> http://www.boingboing.net/2005/07/28/microsoft_genuine_ad.html
<czert> chanel list?
<czert> channel list
<Sarkie> IULIUS23ro why did you post that?
<IULIUS23ro> to make joke about those who are working at M..soft
<IULIUS23ro> im not aloud??
<IULIUS23ro> are IT news
<apachelogger> czert: yup
<sambagirl> i see evolution mail but no Kmail. I thinking it not exist 
<sambagirl> wash kubuntu daily :D
<berkes> sambagirl: if you installed kubuntu from scratch tis there
<sambagirl> from scratches?
<berkes> evolution is a gnome/ubuntu thing
<sambagirl> i installed ubuntu
<sambagirl> then i installed kubuntu
<apachelogger> evolution is a ximian thing
<berkes> sambagirl: if you install kubuntu-desktop you have kmail
<apachelogger> not gnome not ubuntu
<apachelogger> just ximian
<sambagirl> ok
<apachelogger> and since ximian controlls 90% of gnome
<berkes> apachelogger: sure, but its the default gnome and ubuntu clienbt
<apachelogger> it's somekind of gnome thing
<sambagirl> so i type kmail in root?
<berkes> sambagirl: do you see kontact?
<sambagirl> oui
<berkes> that one holds kmail
<berkes> just start kontact.
<sambagirl> ahh ok thank you
<berkes> youl never ever want to go back to gnome after tasting kontact :)
<czert> can i filtrate only sk channels?
<jkop> ha
<JoHn123> hi
<jkop> hi
<lwizardl> how do i install rpm files?
<czert> when i am searching in channel list can i filter that i want only channels fron slovakia??
<czert> allien -i
<czert> alien -i
<czert> for examle alien -i file.rpm
<czert> i think...
<czert> :)
<sambagirl> i see aliens walking everyday
<czert>  when i am searching in channel list can i filter that i want only channels from slovakia??
<lwizardl> ok i don't have alien installed yet. sec doing that now
<sambagirl> what is  a slovakia?
<czert> hh
<czert> its a country
<sambagirl> no way
<czert> yeah
<sambagirl> your joking,no?
<sambagirl> i thought you were joking :)
<czert> its in the middle of europe
<berkes> does anyone know in what repos i should look for xine-lib?
<czert> shame on you
<czert> :)
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> you meaning checkoslovokia?
<czert> grrrrrrrrrrr
<czert> NO!
<berkes> sambagirl: c'mon....
<sambagirl> let me check google.
<berkes> sambagirl: you should really open up a wikipedia page before starting a worldwar :)
<czert> checkoslovakia split about 15 years ago!
<releaselogger> czert: what?
<sambagirl> oh really?
<releaselogger> eh?
<releaselogger> omg!
<czert> now there are two states
<berkes> hahah
<sambagirl> i just finding this out.
<czert> czech republic
<Chousuke> ;P
<czert> and slovakia
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<releaselogger> no difference?!
<sambagirl> oh this had to do with berlin wall thing, no?
<berkes> and also: slovakie != slovenia
<czert> litle difference in language...
<berkes> sambagirl: berlin is in .de :)
<czert> but we understand very well to each other
<czert> its almoust same...
<sambagirl> is all the same..
<czert> hh
<releaselogger> as I said
<releaselogger> no difference
<sambagirl> this is where toto was, no?
<czert> and slovenia is near italia, and chroatia
<releaselogger> slovenia ~ austria
<czert> it has nothing to do with slovakia
<lwizardl> ok apollon doesn't work
<sambagirl> lol
<berkes> but, then again, molvania is pretty close, not?
<czert> sambagirl: where are you from??
<sambagirl> start world war indeed.
<sambagirl> originally, el salvador do bahia, brasil
<sambagirl> now atlanta georgia usa
<czert> and you dont learn this in school?
<sambagirl> i have heard of europa but i doubt it really exists.
<czert> :D
<sambagirl> learn what?
<sambagirl> i dont believe things written by man.
<czert> about different countries
<sambagirl> they are all lies
<berkes> releaselogger: do you happen to know where xine-lib can be found?
<sambagirl> next you would have me believeing that their are not aliens 
<releaselogger> berkes: packages.ubuntu.com
<czert> :)
<czert> ok fine
<czert> now can you tell me how to filter channels only from slovakia??
<czert> i want to ask some questions but not in english..
<berkes> releaselogger: its not in any official repos, it seems. but xine says it kindof needs it :)
<jbever> can anyone help me w/ a UT2004 problem?
<Otis> does a P3 at 500 MHz have enough power to run Kubuntu these days ?
<musik> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Otis> I think I got my RIVA TNT2 h/w accel to work and the desktop is still a bit slow
<Otis> read "but" instead of "and"
<Stele> tht TNT2 is pretty ancient
<Otis> yeah but I compiled the drivers from NVidia's site
<Otis> and the X log indicates that it's happily loaded the kernel module
<Otis> what's a good test to check the 3D accel ? TuxRacer ?
<musik> does anyone has this problem that kubuntu often lands up in console mode?
<Otis> musik: not me, sorry
<hugelmopf> Otis: glxgears i think
<musik> :(
<Otis> hugelmopf: ok, thx
<Otis> schweet, that works
<hugelmopf> Otis: try "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" and it should also show you some fps
<hugelmopf> Otis: glxgears will also work w/o 3D accel, but at least for me it stops being fluent quite quickly
<Otis> GLCore doesn't load, something to do with it being NVidia drivers .... does this mean OpenGL stuff won't work ?
<Otis> glxgears claims it's working at ~210 fps
<sambagirl> Will not save configuration.
<sambagirl> Configuration file "/home/jazzy/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc" not writable.
<sambagirl> Configuration file "/home/jazzy/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<sambagirl> Please contact your system administrator.
<sambagirl> why i keep getting this error for everything?
<sambagirl> i have a virus?
<hugelmopf> seems like (parts of) your homedirectory are not writeable
<hugelmopf> no, you don't have a virus
<sambagirl> ok
<lwizardl> can someone help me with configuring samba (i think is what i need) to share files with windows 
<sambagirl> nothing works
<sambagirl> i cannot open up a root window
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: do you want to share, or only acccess?
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: please show the output of "ls -l /home/jazzy/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals"
<IULIUS23ro> i have some .swf files what do i have to install to see them?
<lwizardl> hugelmopf: well my windows pc in ther other bedroom have music and that that I want to be able to view, listen, or delete
<IULIUS23ro> ?
<lwizardl> swf are shockwave files
<IULIUS23ro> and in kubuntu what do i have to install?
<sambagirl> -rw-------  1 jazzy jazzy 4420 2005-12-02 22:59 /home/jazzy/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<hugelmopf> lwizardl: you might not even have to set up samba for that, but should be able to use the "smb:/" capabilities of konqueror. try to open "smb://nameofotherpc" to see if you can browse it
<lwizardl> well on windows i just used a web bowser to view them. have you tried that
<gilrim> how do I get xorg to use 1024x768 60hz? The emnu only provides 75...
<gilrim> and the monitor freaks out @75hz :P
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: you are logged in as jazzy, aren't you? that actually looks ok to me.
<sambagirl> this is an old root i had opened up
<sambagirl> but i cannot open new ones
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: you should not log into KDE as root.
<sambagirl> oh really?
<sambagirl> ok
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: you should log in as jazzy, and whenever you need to do something as root (e.g. use the package manager Adept), it will ask you for your password.
<lwizardl> hugelmopf: yeah it fails
<sambagirl> Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator:
<sambagirl>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<sambagirl> see what i mean>? 
<sambagirl> i trying to open a root terminal
<sambagirl> but not working.
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: i don't exactly understand your situation. did you log into KDE as root (in the "Kubuntu" login screen)?
<sambagirl> i put in the password yes i suppose i will rebboot
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> or is there alternative?
<hugelmopf> logout and back in?
<kkathman> su <username>
<sambagirl> ok i typed su jazzy
<sambagirl> then what?
<kkathman> should be a $ prompt right?
<sambagirl> yes born shell
<sambagirl> or somethign like that
<kkathman> oki doke
<kkathman> yer now under your name
<sambagirl> oki doke
<sambagirl> ok what do i do now?
<sambagirl> or is that it?
<kkathman> does anyone happen to know of a package that is good for time billing and invoicing?
<sambagirl> yes yes
<kkathman> sambagirl: I dunno, I came late to the party so dont know what you are doing..sorry
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> 1 called time matters
<kkathman> but it sounded like you wanted to get off root and back to your name :)
<sambagirl> assxnet
<kkathman> time matters...ok I'll check that out..thanx :)
<sambagirl> accountingsoftware411
<sambagirl> office tools pro
<kkathman> ahh I was looking for a F/OSS solution :)
<sambagirl> well go to dmoz.organd choose accounting software
<sambagirl> it is all free stuff.
<hugelmopf> sambagirl: i meant log out and back in
<sambagirl> oh ok
<sambagirl> brb
<lwizardl> hey anyone haing issues with sharing files with windows here this is great worked perfectly http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<DHGE> kkathman: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<sambagirl> i had to mount -n -o remount, rw /
<Otis> my OpenGL screensavers run at one frame per minute ... could this be due to GLCore not loading when X starts up ?
<Otis> maybe the real question is : can NVidia's drivers emulate OpenGL ?
<Otis> I've read in various places that when you have an old Nvidia card (RIVA TNT) GLCore won't load
<Otis> if the previews of the OpenGL screensavers are animating ok, does this mean that OpenGL is being emulated properly by my NVidia drivers ?
<pussfeller> how come konsole doesn't see all my fonts?
<pussfeller> and i might add, some what uncharitable, most of the default fonts don't work right either
<jbever> i have a dual monitor setup and was wonderning how to force a full screen game onto one screen instead of being split between them
<YazzY> howdy
<YazzY> any of you guys installed 3.5 on breezy ?
<YazzY> i have problems with kmail 
<YazzY> kaddressbook needs libgnokii2 which is not avaliable 
<YazzY> and kmail needs libkcal2b which needs kaddressbook
<jbever> is there a way to upgrade to kde 3.5 using adept?
<PaloDeQueso> How long should KAudioCreator take to rip a standard size cd?
<MrGreen> I cannot reboot into kubuntu to finish install, can I use install CD or a liveCD to boot into kubuntu?
<PaloDeQueso> How long should KAudioCreator take to rip a standard size cd?
<h> my ubuntu fails to start X after I remove xdm package, please help me
<MrGreen> h can you not reinstall xdm?
<jbever> how do I upgrade to kde 3.5?
<jbever> can it be done in adept?
<devlin7> to those who tried helping me last week with the mysterious crashing at the same point during the installation...mystery solved... Bad CD-ROM drive lol
<kkathman> jbever: wait on 3.5
<apachelogger> jbever: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<kkathman> apachelogger: he should wait on 3.5
<apachelogger> kkathman: you see the 2 numbers before .php :P
<kkathman> yes
<jbever> is there something wrong w/ 3.5?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> if you want to "tinker"  go ahead
<kkathman> but if you want stability, dont
<kkathman> its up to you
<Aaden> hello
<jbever> ok, thanks for the heads up
<Aaden> in regards to my fellow irc'ers would you all mind signing apetition?
<Aaden> http://www.petitiononline.com/freeaad/petition.html
<kkathman> judging by the peeps in the channel, about 90% are experiencing problems, and about 50% are downgrading back
<jbever> once you have upgraded a package in adept, how do you downgrade to an older version?
<devlin7> Has anyone tried "Prelink" and saw any difference in load times?
<gibarian> Hi everyone...I'm having trouble with my network config....the GUI doesn't keep my gateway information, and everytime I start up I need to manually add the default gw...what file do I need to enter this information in?
<IULIUS23ro> i have a problem
<kkathman> whats the prob?
<IULIUS23ro> how do i set up my computer to be a proxy server
<IULIUS23ro> for another computer
<kkathman> no clue
<devlin7> Anyone... I have a Brother multifunction laser printer that does have debian, mandrake, suse drivers available for it. I must have done something wrong cause it doesn't print even tho it tells me the test page has printed. 
<IULIUS23ro> how do i set up squid?
<devlin7> Once I get this printer issue figured out...bye bye M$ !
<jbever> how safe is it to upgrade the kernel through Adept?
<h> does anyone know how to copy and paste in nano? Google search returns no good result
<MrGreen> Wondered how to finish kubuntu install?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting java to work correctly on ubuntu
<devlin7> MrGreen: what do you mean?
<MrGreen> when I reboot I'm dropped to reduced shell ;-(
<Drakeson> is it possible to assign a shortcut key to a window?
<devlin7> what are your system specs?  ( I'm no expert but willing to try n' help)
<MrGreen> errr trying to get kubuntu64 up & running
<MrGreen> booting via lilo
<Drakeson> MrGreen: xserver problem?
<MrGreen> errr no ... initrd.img drops me to reduced shell
<MrGreen> busybox...
<MrGreen> prompt then stops
<MrGreen> can I use install CD or a live CD to boot system
<MrGreen> ?
<MrGreen> shame becuase cd install was very easy & quick
<MrGreen> *because
<Drakeson> you can use live cd, then do whatever you like, e.g. mount filesystem ...
<MrGreen> ahh ok chroot in
<MrGreen> mount --bind /dev /mnt/<mount point> etc etc
<Drakeson> but, sorry, I am no expert (not even a power user ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i install from svn?
<MrGreen> np thanks for your help
<devlin7> brb
<sven> evening, I forgot the command to set the password for root after installation?
<sven> anyone?
<cesar> sven: sudo passwd root
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> which of the flash debs do i need to enable flash player for konqueror?
<ClayG> someone through me a bone and tell me the way to telnet into a shell?
<ClayG> from 'doze
<ClayG> do you have to specify the port?
<YazzY> ClayG: you can
<ClayG> a buddy is helping me test my ssh connection, and he's in 'doze
<YazzY> ClayG: try telnet somehost 23
<YazzY> if this is ssh 
<ClayG> he wont grab puttyssh so im trying to give him telnet instructions
<ClayG> ok thanks 
<YazzY> but you will just get banner
<YazzY> you will not actually be able to login
<bam_> morning
<bam_> my sd/cf card slot was recognized and working until I did a apt-get update, fdisk -l doesnt see it, where do I start looking for a problem
<sambagirl> Vlc is the best video thing ever created.
<jesusfish> anyone here ever successfully build alsa-source?
<crimsun> jesusfish: yes, why?
<jesusfish> crimsun: I get some weird warning/errors/issues when trying to install it
<sambagirl> what is alsa?
<jesusfish> crimsun: such as -> WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.12/misc/osslinux.ko ignored, due to loop
<rodrigo> Hi, how to install a .bin file? I ve done chmod +x fileName but I dont know how to execute it and if I need any proogram to do it
<jesusfish> crimsun: as well, the config script picks the wrong modules dir to install to
<crimsun> jesusfish: what in the world are you doing?
<jesusfish> crimsun: oh, actually, got the dir issue fixed
<Almindor> anyone knows if kubuntu runs ok on a Asus A6U laptop? (with all power managment etc.)
<crimsun> sambagirl: it's the sound api base for Linux
<jesusfish> crimsun: just gotta see if that fixes the install issue
<crimsun> jesusfish: the official Ubuntu packages don't have any dir issues I can see
<jesusfish> crimsun: it didn't seem to work if I used make-kpkg, but I'm using debain/rules with setting KVERS and KSRC and that works
<jesusfish> crimsun: well, it install without issues, but I get unkown symbol errors when trying to load the driver now
<jesusfish> FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jesusfish> crimsun: tried rebooting, still doesn't work
<crimsun> jesusfish: where in the world did you get osslinux.ko?
<jesusfish> crimsun: might've been there from having OSS installed
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> unless you mean commercial OSS
<jesusfish> crimsun: I don't get the loop errors anymore though
<jesusfish> yes
<jesusfish> commercial
<crimsun> so what's the issue?
<jesusfish> crimsun: when I try and load the module I get a huge list of "Unknown symbol" errors
<_junior> Hi, you guys! Are (any of) you kubuntu develpoers?
<seth_k> what's your question, _junior? somebody may know anyways
<_junior> Hi, seth_k, I was wondering about some issues on kubuntu that I, for the first time, see kde steps back from gnome ...
<sorush20> !Katapult
<ubotu> I guess katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<_junior> At least, visually ...
<_junior> Anyway ... someone could tell me why it's konqueror doesn't have a navigation panel (just to start)?
<crimsun> jesusfish: unknown symbols? Do your headers match your running kernel?
<jesusfish> crimsun: they should
<crimsun> that's never a reassuring statement
<jesusfish> how would I check?
<jesusfish> crimsun: it built it using the source from the current headers
<crimsun> matching /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build ?
<jesusfish> crimsun: 
<jesusfish> oops
<jesusfish> crimsun: ya
<crimsun> jesusfish: give me the spew on pastebin.ca
<crimsun> brb
<sioux> Hi :)
<_junior> Hey, you all! Where can we try to make suggestions to kubuntu (shure, trying to make it better)? Anyone knows?
<sioux> hi people i am trying this new distro... but apt repos are so few?
<sioux> hey people are you there?
<insanekane> yep
<insanekane> around 142 of them :)
<_jonas> I installed Bittorrent using Adept, but I still cant download files from piratebay. What am i doing wrong?
<insanekane> _jonas: what *are* you doing ?
<insanekane> btdownloadcurses works for me :/
<insanekane> :P
<sioux> hey who has some apt repos to show me??  :-D
<insanekane> sioux: arent breezy main, restricted, universe, multiverse enough ?
<_jonas> Inanekane: I am pressing the button "install Package". After that I am logging on to piratebay. Download this file. All that happens is that i get a 30K file on my desktop. I "save to disk". Cant fint bittorrent on my computer so I cant use "Open with"
<insanekane> _jonas: get ktorrent
<sioux> insakane no! that reps has few packages
<insanekane> _jonas: that gives you integration with the web browser itself
<sioux> no mmplayer
<sioux> no libdvdcss
<insanekane> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<sioux> no digikam
<sioux> no xine
<sioux> and so on for many others
<insanekane> !tell sioux about easysource
<insanekane> !tell sioux about codecs
<crimsun> dude what?
<insanekane> sioux: no xine ?? i have xine
<crimsun> there are 17000 packages in Kubuntu Breezy.
<crimsun> how the heck is that too few?
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> only 17000 crimsun :)
<insanekane> sioux: and i have digikam too
<crimsun> geez, you'd think there's a dearth or something :p
<insanekane> sioux: i don't think you are using universe/multiverse
<kkathman> uhm.. yah
<sioux> ok ok friends...  i just installed the distro give me the time to configure all the apt repos :)
<insanekane> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<crimsun> jesusfish: is this yours? http://pastebin.ca/32423
<insanekane> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jesusfish> crimsun: yup
<insanekane> !tel sioux about repos
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, insanekane
<insanekane> !tell sioux about repos
<crimsun> jesusfish: note uname -r
<jesusfish> crimsun: huh?
<crimsun> jesusfish: what's unclear?
<jesusfish> 2.6.12-9-k7
<crimsun> about an hour you pasted /lib/modules/2.6.12/misc/osslinux.ko
<crimsun> I presume you fixed that
<jesusfish> crimsun: yup
<crimsun> so now /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build is valid?
<jesusfish> crimsun: how do I check that?
<crimsun> ls -l
<jesusfish> I have that dir
<crimsun> it's a symlink
<jesusfish> ah, yup, goes to the right header dir in /usr/src
<crimsun> now give me dmesg spew
<jesusfish> build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7
<crimsun> it should be pretty clear once you look at dmesg
<jesusfish> crimsun: it just says unkown symbol
<crimsun> jesusfish: did you pastebin it?
<jesusfish> crimsun: it's pretty much the same as the other pastebin I sent
<crimsun> pastebin it anyway
<crimsun> and then pastebin the output from ''modinfo snd''
<jesusfish> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/32424
<crimsun> and the second part?
<jesusfish> http://pastebin.ca/32426
<crimsun> hah
<crimsun> toldya.
<crimsun> "filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/kernel/sound/alsa/acore/snd.ko"
<crimsun> "vermagic:       2.6.12 K7 gcc-3.4"
<jesusfish> ya
<crimsun> take a wild guess
<jesusfish> that's where it should be
<crimsun> cf. "note uname -r"
<crimsun> 2.6.12-9-k7 != 2.6.12
<crimsun> you didn't compile against matching headers
<jesusfish> crimsun: k, so what command do I use with debian/rules?
<crimsun> you need to explicitly pass KVERS and KSRC
<_jonas> insanekane: Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but I am used to Windows. How do I install ktorrent and other programs for that matter. I am used to clicking the hyperlink and then Windows takes care of the rest. But how do I do it using kubuntu?
<crimsun> _jonas: just use Adept to install ktorrent
<jesusfish> crimsun: k, just did that, same error
<_jonas> Crimsun: I tried to look it up but it wasnt on the list?!?!
<crimsun> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<djk_> _jonas: update your sources.list then..
<crimsun> _jonas: do you have universe enabled?
<crimsun> jesusfish: so you started from a fresh untar, rebuilt, installed, and ran ''depmod -e''?
<jesusfish> no fresh untar
<crimsun> ...
<_jonas> djk: How? Full upgrade and then OK?
<_jonas> Crimsun: how do I enable it...brand new with Kubuntu
<djk_> _jonas: no, what i meant was editing your sources.list to include additional repos and afterwards sudo apt-get update...
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody here ever use dvd swap/trade site like peerflicks? just reading about it and thinking of joining
<insanekane> !tell _jonas about repos
<djk_> _jonas: read the links ubotu just sent you..
<_jonas> Thanks for your help guys...I feel so lost=)
<jesusfish> crimsun: k, building over now
<jesusfish> crimsun: no good
<jesusfish> ...no wonder I usually avoid building these things...
<sioux> :))  now I have digikam with universe repo :)) thank you!
<gast> hello
<gast> is there a way to run multiple instances of kopete?
<gast> (on the same desktop ^^)
<insanekane> sioux: :)
<insanekane> gast: why do you want multiple instances ?
<gast> to run my friend's icq as well
<[Relic] > where's the master list of things torun at start up?
<djk_> gast: can't you just add 2 icq accounts?
<gast> i want two seperated lists
<[Relic] > gaim handle the other one?
<insanekane> gast: why don't you run another session ?
<[Relic] > cannot find what is writing to the HD every 5 seconds :(
<jesusfish> crimsun: is there a way to like force the version magic?
<gast> i considered your workarounds yet
<insanekane> gast: K->switch user->start new session
<gast> i know, thank you
<insanekane> k
<gast> so there is no way to run multiple instances of kopete?
<insanekane> gast: heck, why don't you try kdesu ?
<gast> aah
<gast> mom, googling
<jesusfish> crimsun: aha!
<gast> ok, that's not a clean solution but thank you for the tip
<jesusfish> crimsun: I have a feeling the headers are screwed
<[Relic] > what is bluez-utils?  I am trying to figure out what I can shut down in hopes of getting the HD to stop running every 5 seconds
<sioux> people thanks for now... talk you soon :)
<sioux> I go
<jesusfish> crimsun: got it
<jesusfish> crimsun: headers are messed...2.6.12-8-k7 worked
<sorush20> is there any ofline free storage
<CVirus> guys when I start a new session of KDE .. the sound server cant be initialized in it as it is used by the first session .. is there a work round for this ?!
<insanekane> CVirus: probably set the idle time ?
<CVirus> insanekane, nice idea
<sorush20> how can I cut up a compressed package into smaller pieces and then email them to my gmail account?
<sorush20> is there a program that I can use to email my files for backup to my gmail account?
<QMario> How do I use my Linksys WUSB11 on KUbuntu?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<Hobbsee> hmmm, wonder why the bot is not responding
<QMario> !wireless
<QMario> Ubotu
<Hobbsee> sorush20: maybe uncompress it, split the files, then compress them again, then send?  there may be a quicker way to do it, i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<QMario> Hobbsee, so what should I do?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Hobbsee> ah, there we go!
<Hobbsee> visit that page?
<_jonas> This is the message I get when using Ktorrent and downloading files. What does it mean and how can I get it to work? "Spraren http:// http//tracker.prq.to/announce r nerkopplad. Stoppar nerladdning"
<th3l4sts4mur41> qualche italiano :)
<QMario> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<th3l4sts4mur41> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Nakkel> Im having a small problem with video thumbnails on Breezy and KDE 3.5, seems like Im missing /usr/lib/kde3/videothumbnail.so file? Where can I fix that?
<Knowerrors> Anyone hear when kde 3.5 will be "ready" for usage, ie get the dependancies and bugs worked out?
<gast> hopefully before 6.04
<hugelmopf> Knowerrors: I did not have any problems upgrading to 3.5. But I am sure there are bugs, as in every software.
<th3l4sts4mur41> se c' qualche italiano [quary me]  :)
<hugelmopf> Knowerrors: anything specific that you can use help with?
<Knowerrors> hugelmopf: Im using kde 3.5 now, you prob just haven't run into the problems, but theyre not minor things
<hugelmopf> only problem so far is that konqueror takes forever to load webpages, while firefox works fine. seems like i have messed up some network setting.
<Knowerrors> for example, ivman and kde storage notifications conflicting, I had to uninstall ivman
<hugelmopf> i have been wondering what ivman is there for. what are the symptoms of the conflict?
<djk_> hugelmopf: ivman handles the automounting..
<Knowerrors> first window for kde comes up asking what you want to do, then ivman makes the default action happen as well
<Knowerrors> so I had to uninstall ivman to stop this
<QMario> !Botsnack
<hugelmopf> Knowerrors: kde doesn't need ivman at all? i guess i'll uninstall it as well then
<Knowerrors> right
<Knowerrors> but the main problem now is kde doesn't automount removable media...
<Knowerrors> for example, put in a usb flash drive, a window pops up asking what you want to do
<Knowerrors> if you click on open in new window, it mounts it only, and does not browse to the folder for the media device
<Knowerrors> you have to manually browse to /media/usbstorage
<djk_> Which ati drivers are recommended? The ones from the repo or the ones directly from ati?
<Knowerrors> the folder it takes you to first is :/media , which only handles mounting... its really weird
<Mardle> What is this Dapper Flight 1?
<Mardle> djk_ I use them from ATI
<Knowerrors> test bed for next k/ubuntu
<Knowerrors> djk_: are you using kde 3.5?
<hugelmopf> Knowerrors: sounds indeed buggy. good they are not in the official kubuntu yet :-)
<djk_> Knowerrors: no
<Mardle> Knowerrors: Is there gonna be a way to upgrade when its released so i dont have to reinstall it once more?
<djk_> Mardle: well, did you compare them to the repo ones? are they the same? what's the difference?
<Knowerrors> Mardle: yes
<Mardle> djk_: I just know when i tried the fglrxinfo i got the mesa respons to it and not the radeon 9800 respons i wanted to run cedega
#kubuntu 2005-12-10
<QMario> When I modprobe ndiswrapper, I get this error: 
<QMario> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<hugelmopf> QMario: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<QMario> Same error.
<QMario> What is wrong with the modprobe?
<QMario> Should I install Breezy?
<djk_> Mardle: mesa respons?
<QMario> Hello?
<hugelmopf> QMario: any info in "dmesg"?
<QMario> Anyone here?
<QMario> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1494): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<hugelmopf> QMario: I don't have any experience with ndiswrapper, so I am lost there. sorry.
<th3l4sts4mur41> !dvd
<ubotu> [dvd]  "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<th3l4sts4mur41> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2 is, like, totally, to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<amran> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2 is, like, to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<QMario> Is Breezy out for KDE yet?
<QMario> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<QMario> <body>sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list</body>
<QMario> Is Breezy out for KUbuntu yet?
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> but kubuntu is out for breezy
<sambagirl> if i understand this stuff right.
<sambagirl> breezy is like hoary
<robotgeek> :)
<sambagirl> kde is like gnome
<sambagirl> this kde and gnome sit on top of breezy and hoary
<sambagirl> soft of like SCO ODT sits on top of unix
<sambagirl> right?
<robotgeek> sambagirl: isn't sco dead yet?
<sambagirl> maybe for some people, infact Amiga might even be dead for some people yet it is still a real system and is constantly being redefined. Some people think Mac is dead now that they are flriting with Intel. 
<QMario> What "kubuntu is out for breezy"?
<QMario> What does that mean?
<sambagirl> it means that Kubuntu is like whip cream on top of something see?
<sambagirl> think of breezy being hot chocolate and kubuntu being whip cream on top of hot chocolate
<sambagirl> comprende?
<robotgeek> sambagirl: i am on ppc :)
<djk_> QMario: that kubuntu breezy has been released perhaps?
<sambagirl> ok well Amigaone is PPC, so in theory Ubuntu PPC version should work seamlessly on AMIGAONE, no?
<QMario> The real version?
<QMario> How do I get it?
<QMario> !Breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<djk_> QMario: no, they faked it..
<QMario> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<djk_> QMario: by either dist-upgrading or by downloading the cd-images..
<sambagirl> Qmario this is all speculations on my part, i am making theories on this, ok? These are my best guess-ta-ments
<djk_> sambagirl: you had coffee?
<sambagirl> belgiun something yes
<sambagirl> djk was i accurate in my theories?
<sambagirl> or totally bouncing off the floor?
<slow-motion> n8
<neoncode> is their a way to re-build firefox to use the KDE Konqoueror instead of the GNOME file browser. it's realy anoying me. I hate that thing...
<djk_> sambagirl: erh..close.. i did not get the whole chocolate thing but nevermind..
<sambagirl> if you think of ubuntu as being hot chocolate, you can think of kubuntu or gnome as being the whip cream to sweeten the hot chocolate or to intensify the experience, see?
<Deviant17m> Hey!!!!!!!!!!
<Deviant17m> eehh i downloaded the kubuntu cd online, but when i am instaling i get the error message that couldnt install Kernel 386, cuase it might be corrupted, how can i fix this?? without having to download the CD again, or how do i check the msd5??
<neoncode> Hey, can kopete transfer files in AIM?
<th3l4sts4mur41> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<neoncode> so can it?
<neoncode> Oooo
<hunika> GOOD NIGHT TO EVERYBODY (01:45 ROMANIA OFFLINE)
<khalif> Hello to all!
<khalif> Hello to all! :)
<khalif> I was wondering if someone could offer a little assistance?
<khalif> I'm a noob to 'nix/KDE and I'm trying to install some icons...
<bam_> morning
<bam_> where is the location of the themes folder
<bam_> seems my theme mgr doesnt wanna install themes from kde-look.org
<QMario> !WUSB11
<ubotu> QMario: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<QMario> NO
<QMario> How do I use my Wireless USB Adapter?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell QMario about wireless
<QMario> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives an error.
<robotgeek> oh okay, i have no clue about ndiswrapper
<QMario> What is modprobe?
<QMario> How would I make modprobe work?
<robotgeek> QMario: it inserts a kernel module into the kernel
<cazeloof_> salut les jeunes
<jaro> hi everyone
<jaro> does someone know where i can get new themes and stuff ? repositories would be nice
<jaro> why do i not have a C compiler installed ?
<jaro> why can I not compile things ?
<djk_> jaro: you can download and install them..
<djk_> via apt..
<jaro> styles ?
<jaro> I am looking for a new style
<jaro> but that one is only available in source
<jaro> so i tried to compile it
<jaro> and i got this error message
<gerst> hi
<jaro> that i was missing a C Compiler
<jaro> or do You know any repositories for KDE Styles ?
<gerst> I`m using kubuntu and I have 2 sound cards how can I switch which one to use?
<djk_> my answer was regarding the c compiler question..
<jaro> hm yea, but i dont know how to do it via apt
<QMario> 121
<djk_> !compiling
<jaro> !compile
<ubotu> compile is, like, totally, Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<djk_> jaro: did you read the message ubotu send you..
<djk_> sent*
<jaro> yes
<jaro> i know about compiliing
<jaro> there was no other version
<jaro> or package
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jsubl2> jaro sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jaro> ah that one again ^^
<jaro> i will have to wait because kynaptic is still busy
<djk_> jsubl2: do you know the syntax to change something ubotu knows
<jsubl2> no
<jaro> ok installing Build-Essential now
<jbever> does anyone know whether it is safe to upgrade my kernel through adept?
<jaro> it works :)
<wampus> jbever, i did....noticed no problems so far
<jaro> thanks 
<jaro> can You tell me, where I can see the logs for an installation ?
<wampus> jaro, kubuntu installation?
<jbever> thanks wampus, I will give it a try
<djk_> ubotu forget compile
<ubotu> i forgot compile, djk_
<jsubl2> not sure maybe /var/log
<djk_> ubotu compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall  Ask me about !compiling
<ubotu> okay, djk_
<djk_> !compile
<ubotu> well, compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall  Ask me about !compiling
<jaro> hm, no for anything i installed via apt or compile
<djk_> good.
<wampus> jaro, probably in whatever dir it installed to there will be a log
<jaro> hm
<jaro> another thing... I just compiled ActiveHeart (KdeStyle) , but I can
<jaro> t
<jaro>  find it in the styles list yet..
<jaro> where is it ?
<wampus> did you make, make install?
<jaro> yes
<wampus> did you recieve an error?
<jaro> no
<wampus> i dunno man, i guess try it again
<jaro> hmm
<jaro> ok
<jaro> wait, maybe it has something to do with an configure option i didnt specifiy
<jaro> To Install:
<jaro> ./configure --prefix="`kde-config --prefix`"
<jaro> make
<jaro> make install
<jaro> what exactly is "'kde-config --prefic'" ?
<vblanton> is LeeJunFan around?
<wampus> try omitting all that and just do ./configure
<jaro> i did
<jsubl2> I generally use ./configure --prefix=/usr since kubuntu puts everything in /usr
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: hey, wassup?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, remember my internet woes?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, I fixed 'em :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, what was it?
<vblanton> LeeJunFan, MTU
<vblanton> had to lower it from 1500 to 1400
<LeeJunFan> haha, what a guess. :)
<vblanton> now it works like a charm.
<wampus> jaro, that should work. i would check on kde look (i assume thats where you got it) and see if anyone has reported a bug or if there is an upgrade.
<vblanton> Thanks for helping me out, looks like I'll be switching over to kubuntu now :)
<LeeJunFan> vblanton: cool. You're welcome.
<jaro> well, here it says, please restart kde after installation
<jaro> do i have to reboot ?
<jaro> or just log off / on ?
<wampus> just log out
<jaro> ok
<wampus> yeah
<wampus> let me know how it goes
<jaro> re
<jaro> still no style
<wampus> im gonna try myself, active heart on kde look, right?
<jaro> yes
<jaro> :)
<jaro> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11384
<Deviant17m> can anyone send me this file ----->"linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb"
<Deviant17m> it's corrupted on my install package
<seth_k> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<jaro> re wampus
<wampus> jaro, didnt work for me either. i dunno what the deal is
<jaro> :(
<jaro> i had this one installed on hoary last time
<wampus> its gotta be something stupid that were just overlooking, or the style for whatever reason doesnt work with breezy
<jaro> maybe
<jaro> but at least im not the only one
<wampus> ahhh
<wampus> its a kwin style
<jaro> and that means ?
<wampus> on its page there is a link to the kwin client. install that and see what happens
<jaro> oh
<wampus> adept may have it
<jaro> i take it it is already installed, as it appears green on apt
<wampus> yeah i know...it appears you have to install a seperate client for this style. seems like a lot of trouble. 
<jaro> ah
<jaro> but the style is lovely
<wampus> indeed
<wampus> if that doesnt work i dont know what else to do. it would be nice IF SOMEONE ELSE COULD HELP OUT WITH THIS PROBLEM. it kinda sux when you have 130 people on a channel and only 1 is willing to help
<wampus> come on people
<dale> where can I go to get an updated apt sources-list,,, there are packages supposedly available that I can't find
<aleman> dale did you add multiverse and universe?
<sorush20> is there a way that I can automatically compile from source?
<dale> universe yes...  unaware of multiverse
<sorush20> with out haveing to type configure 
<wampus> uhhh no
<sorush20> is there a way that the configure program could get all the dependencies?
<wampus> nope...sorry. maybe one day.
<aleman> dale: same line that universe but multiverse instead
<sorush20> Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! what do I do when I get this ?
<dale> aleman:  thanks am trying now
<aleman> dale let me know if that was it..., btw what are the packages that you are trying to get?
<wampus> sorush20, try using adept to make sure all your X apps are installed and upgraded. i think that should do it.
<BlueEagle> wampus: Some people might be AFK and I do not get paid to help people. Loosing the attitude MIGHT help you.
<sorush20> how do I use adept to make sure that x apps are instlled?
<BlueEagle> sorush20: gentoo? :p
<wampus> k menu -> system -> adept
<sorush20> BlueEagle: no , Kubuntu
<dale> aleman:  semms to have worked thnx...  was just trying to get mplayer to watch a movie :)
<aleman> ok, glad it worked...
<aleman> still look into the starter guides to have everything working...
<jaro> arg
<BlueEagle> sorush20: What are you attempting to compile btw?
<jaro> i cant find the programs i installed
<BlueEagle> jaro: which program did you install then?
<sorush20> k3b I'm having problems with erasing the DVDRW
<jaro> now i installed ehm
<jaro> deKorator
<jaro> some kind of style
<jaro> or theme-manager
<jaro> but i don't know where to open it
<sophie_> hello all
<aleman> hey sophie
<sophie_> I just did a fresh breezy install with kde 3.5 on new harddrive
<sophie_> aleman: Maxtor hd reliabilty suck
<Deviant17m> hey can anyone send me the linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb from the instalation cd please, i got it corrupted and i dont wanna download entire cd again
<BlueEagle> deviant17m: You can remove the CD from your sources.list and download the package.
<sophie_> Deviant17m: why not dowload it
<andre> Hi. I would like to know, how I van get kaffeine working. It doesn't work and everybody in forums out there can't find a solution. And this bugs are the same since hoary
<BlueEagle> deviant17m: just comment out the CD and then aptitude install it
<aleman> sophie: ???
<sorush20> guys any dapper art work
<sophie_> aleman: what
<Deviant17m> cause when i try and download the package, it doesnt download especific package, it start download again and when installing it says that some files form another instalation and install interrupts 
<aleman> nevermind...
<aleman> andre I've been using kaffeine with no problems...
<aleman> do you have codecs and streamers and plugins installed?
<andre> Yes I have. I jhvae gstreamer-ffmpeg working
<Deviant17m> eehh comment? (O_o)
<Deviant17m> can anyone just send me the file please =) ill appreciate it
<andre> the problem that is the same since hoary. using kaffeine-xine. If I iopen a file it works. When i click to open another file it crashes
<aleman> andre: sorry no idea...
<jsubl2> Deviant17m: wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb  
<andre> aleman> Can you watch DVDs. Yes I have libdvdcss, wich I got from marillat
<Deviant17m> i am in windows, dont got linux installed i am in a friends cd
<Deviant17m> P*
<Deviant17m> pc*
<aleman> don't have dvd player in my pc (quite old)
<andre> aleman: ok tanks
<Deviant17m> oh great thank you jsubl2 =)
<jsubl2> =)
<Knowerrors> Anyone know of a kubuntu channel for developers?
<BlueEagle> knowerrors: I am guessing kubuntu-devel or kubuntu-dev
<Knowerrors> yeah, first one worked, good guess
<BlueEagle> knowerrors: One of my strong points. :p
<[Relic] > I have tried everything I can think of to stop the HD from doing something every 5 seconds, but I am out of ideas, all the logging is off, sensors off, bluetooth still activates even though it was supposedly shut off, top doesn't give many hints of what it is, last files written doesn't show much, and I am out of ideas, I may just need to try a full new install, but I don't know if that would just keep producing the same pro
<[Relic] > blem
<[Relic] > any ideas on something I could shut down that might be doing that that I may have missed?
* MunkieBoy Raises Hand I have a Question.
<fatejudger> is that text file display issue in KDE 3.5 a Kubuntu-only issue?
<joel> how hard is it to set up a dual boot machine?  I want 5.10 and dapper on the same box, is it possible to keep them completely seperate?
<joel> 1 HDD
<bam_> anyone configure thunderbird with guarddog firewall yet?
<homo_buntu> na ihr buten buntus :-)
<djk_> na homo
<thebanana> has anyone been successful connecting to networks with the apollon that's in the repo?
<freelove> im on ubuntu breezy.if i install kubuntu-desktop now, will i get kde 3.5?
<jsubl2> no  see http://kubuntu.org
<jsubl2> the repo is in the notice
<freelove> but in repos i can see version 3.5??!!!
<jsubl2> ok
<jsubl2> i would still read the notice on kubuntu.org 
<freelove> what notice? it simply says 3.5 packages are available?
<jsubl2> click read more
<RobNyc> anyone here can help me why i cant mount my reiser4 partition
<RobNyc> also whos running superkaramba here
<freelove> RobNyc, what partition is it? is it for storage?
<RobNyc> freelove, its my gentoo partitoin
<RobNyc> partition*
<jsubl2> default ubuntu kernel does not have reiser4 support 
<RobNyc> jsubl2, so what can i do
<RobNyc> im on 2.6.12-smp kernel btw
<jsubl2> patch and build your own
<RobNyc> oh ok 
<RobNyc> thanks
<corona> my win mod key doesn't seem to work anymore! can someone help please...?
<_texas> i want to reinstall Kubuntu with the DVD i just created on my other computer, and this linux box wont boot the dvd when restarted, any suggestions?
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: does the dvd boot in the computer you created it on?
<_texas> it loads the disc menu
<_texas> this box dosent even load the menu when i put it in
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: havent booted a kubuntu dvd...but that sounds like a yes to me...how old is the other pc?
<_texas> this computer is maybe a year old
<_texas> the other i built 4 months ago
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: and you can make it boot a cd fine?  the pc that wont boot the dvd..
<_texas> well i installed this Kubuntu on a CD-R on this machine
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: I would burn the dvd on the newer pc at a very slow rate...slowest you can...
<_texas> it seems to have burnt fine though, ill try it in the other computer real quick
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: if all drives are dvd bootable, and the dvd boots in the new pc, and dvd doesnt boot in the old...i would burn it slooooooow and try again, and also wonder about whether the old pc will boot _any_ dvd
<_texas> the old PC is not old , parts are maybe 1 year old
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: and it has booted a dvd before?
<_texas> never tried it before
<_texas> i dont see why it wouldent
<_texas> the other computer booted LIVE
<_texas> i wonder if i kill this install and wipe the drive if it would work
<PokerFacePenguin> hmm burn it slow first
<_texas> ok, and if that dosent work, how can i reformat the hard drive
<_texas> use the CD-R version?
<PokerFacePenguin> you want to wipe it all?
<_texas> yep
<_texas> just installed it the other day so nothing important on here
<PokerFacePenguin> you can use parted to delete and recreate with a knoppix disc
<PokerFacePenguin> would be my preferred way
<_texas> whats parted?
<PokerFacePenguin> a command line disk partitioning tool
<_texas> so reboot in Gnome and use Parted?
<PokerFacePenguin> you on multi partition computer?
<_texas> nope
<_texas> just Kubuntu on here
<PokerFacePenguin> so each pc has one partition...one pc is K one is U
<PokerFacePenguin> ?
<_texas> one is Windows XP and this one is Kubuntu
<sophie_> does anyone know what is using gam_server in kubuntu because it is acting up
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: I believe that rm -R * will delete it all if you want to use the same filesystem type...let me man that command real quick
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: if you just want to get rid of the whole filesystem i think u can cd / and issue a rm -fR * to wipe the complete filesystem....someone please correct me if i am wrong
<sproingie> much faster to umount it and mkfs
<PokerFacePenguin> sproingie: he seemed to be a little shy about parted tho :)
<_texas> i dont know anything about linux, trying to learn
<sproingie> it's no scarier than rm'ing the whole filesystem
<sproingie> and a whole lot faster
<_texas> can u give me a step by step to doing that please Sproingie?
<sproingie> just use qtparted.  google for "system rescue cd"
<sproingie> it's all pointy clicky easy
<_texas> here http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/download.en.html which one do i need
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: do you own a knoppix cd?
<_texas> nope
<_texas> is Kubuntu a good distro to start out with?
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: yes
<_texas> k
<_texas> so i should just make a Knoppix CD?
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: yes...and use qtparted
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: it is on there
<_texas> i have to install knoppix or no?
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: no, it is live
<_texas> k
<_texas> thanks for ur help guys, ill try ur suggestions
<PokerFacePenguin> _texas: and "pointy clicky" :)
<_texas> hehe
<_texas> see u soon i hope
<Flammia> hey... anyone active in here??
<dareboy> hey how do i change the repositories to universe
<Flammia> here's where to go...
<Flammia> hmmm, can't find the link
<Flammia> I'll just explain it
<dareboy> k
<Hobbsee> !tell dareboy about repos
<Flammia> ??
<kinfo> what?
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<Flammia> kk...
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Flammia> click Adept -> Manage repositories
<dareboy> k
<dareboy> then...
<Flammia> then activate basically all of them
<dareboy> how
<Flammia> and where it says "main restricted"
<Flammia> change it to "main restricted universe multiverse"
<Flammia> right click -> enable
<Flammia> to activate
<dareboy> do u change all of main restricted
<Flammia> does anyone in here know of a way to stop the "K Menu" popup every time I roll over the button??
<Flammia> don't need to change them all...
<Flammia> I just did it for archive.ubuntu.com
<dareboy> how do u Create a new shell script in the /usr/bin directory.
<Flammia> lol.. ask someone who actually knows how to use linux
<Flammia> all I can tell you is you'll have to be root, and probably have to do it through KATE or maybe Konsole
<Kamping_Kaiser> dareboy: use /usr/local/bin
<dareboy> 
<Kamping_Kaiser> dareboy: and do the script, then copy it in
<dareboy> how do i get there
<Kamping_Kaiser> dareboy: have you made your script?
<dareboy> wat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dareboy: have you written your script yet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi robitaille
<dareboy> wtas that
<dareboy> watsthat
<robitaille> Hello Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* at db
<Flammia> Kaiser... do you mind doing a short tutorial??
<Flammia> guess that was a negative
<Flammia> if anyone wanders in, and feels like solving a problem, I installed flashplayer-mozilla from adept, but it doesn't register any keyboard input in flash applets
<Flammia> I also tried installing firefox (also via adept), and it has the same problem... won't recognize any keystrokes when flash is in focus
<_texas> okay so i got into qtparted
<_texas> but apperntly id did not format my drive
<_texas> it*
<Flammia> so do it again... ??
<pussfeller> so whats the command to install the new kde after you add the sources, apt-get install kde?
<pussfeller> ya know,the blurd doesnt tell you that part
<pussfeller> blurb
<Flammia> why not use adept, and it installs itself
<pussfeller> 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 is the version all these are comming up as, with install kde
<pussfeller> yeah, but wahts the package name
<pussfeller> is it kubuntu-desktop, or kde, or what
<pussfeller> is it kde35?
<pussfeller> ah, i forgot to update
<pussfeller> silly me
<pussfeller> bad pussfeller
<Tm_T> =)
<Flammia> I don't know... sorry
<Flammia> I'm very new :(
<pussfeller> its ok, i should know better
<pussfeller> thats why i am bad bad bad
<Flammia> lol... that's one way to put it
<Flammia> think you can help me out with something??
<Flammia> I know the basic formatting of a script, and such... I jsut want to know how I should create/save it
<pussfeller> you mean in a text editor?
<whiskers> how do i get my webcam to work , i have a logitech zoom
<Flammia> yeah
<Flammia> I tried one, and saved it as "test.sh", but I couldn't run it from a terminal
<pussfeller> sh test.sh
<Flammia> wha??
<Flammia> erxplain, please
<pussfeller> if its a bash script, you type sh script.sh
<pussfeller> or chmod it +x and then ./script.sh, given that it has the path at the top
<Flammia> yeah... I did ./script.sh
<Flammia> how would the chmod +x be done??
<pussfeller> #!/bin/sh should be the very first line
<pussfeller> chmod +x script.sh
<pussfeller> or right click on it in konqy and change it that way
<Flammia> yes... that is my first line
<pussfeller> but "sh test.sh" should work
<Flammia> ah... so it basically sets a file parameter that makes the system recognize it as a shell script, without typing "sh" on the command line
<pussfeller> no, thats what the #!/bin/sh does, in a sense
<Flammia> then what does the chmod +x modify it to??
<pussfeller> making it executable means you can run it, which is what +x does
<Flammia> I understand it must be done... but why??
<Flammia> gotcha... executable
<Flammia> duh... x for executable
<pussfeller> actually, i never asked myself why before
<drumline> Flammia: do you know how the octet for permissions works?
<pussfeller> i wonder what subtereanean process that unleashes
<Flammia> oi vey... the octect for permissions
<pussfeller> heh
<Flammia> vaguely... I understand the premise, but not what each specific digit represents anymore
<drumline> Flammia: oi vey?
<pussfeller> i always forget which ones are which
<pussfeller> and I have to scroll down in man chmod
<drumline> Flammia: ahh...  ok...  4r 2w 1x
<Flammia> oi vey means nothing... I jsut say it sometimes
<pussfeller> and then there is ugo to make it even more confusing
<pussfeller> user, group, others
<Flammia> so the chmod sets the permissions...
<drumline> I don't even use ugo... I think it's a waste of time
<Flammia> that explains why I was getting a very general error when trying to run it
<Flammia> I assume I need to sudo to use chmod??
<drumline> although there are occasions when ugo can be useful...  I'll say that.
<drumline> Flammia: yes..  
<pussfeller> its good if you forget what each number stands for
<pussfeller> Flammia: makeing a script 777 means everyone can write it, execute, or read it
<pussfeller> or any file for that matter
<Flammia> so by running chmod +x, I add 111 to a script's permission key??
<Flammia> to allow anyone to run it
<pussfeller> thats a good question
<pussfeller> yea that changes all the perm
<Flammia> er... well, it would only be 111 if nobody could run it before using chmod... othewise it's confusing
<Flammia> so what do the "user" "group" and "others" refer to??
<Flammia> I always thought the numbers related to "root" "users" and "guests"
<pussfeller> you are user, group is the group the file belongs to, and others, are people who arent either
<pussfeller> if you do ls -alh in your home dir you will see stuff that relates
<Flammia> so the only way to make something accessible only to root, you would have to be root and set permissions to 700??
<Flammia> or does root automatically get 7 for all files??
<pussfeller> root can do what it wants to anyfile on the system
<pussfeller> and if you want people to read, but not write, you could do 744
<pussfeller> root has all 3, group and others have read only
<Flammia> alright... so i get what user and others refer to... but I'm a little sketchy on group
<drumline> group is what group the user belongs to in /etc/group
<drumline> group or groups
<pussfeller> say you wanted to share files, but only certain people were allowed to chnge the files, you could make a group, put those users in the group, and then chmod 774
<Flammia> oh, cool
<pussfeller> and chown user.group -R filedir
<Flammia> I'm assuming the chown part is to determine which of the user's groups gain access
<pussfeller> yeah it determines who "owns" the files
<Flammia> gotcha
<Flammia> anyways... the script worked :)
<Flammia> hey... has anyone heard of a bug where the keyboard doesn't work in flash??
<pussfeller> whats the command to remove only a certain package and not the dependencies
<Flammia> I'm telling you man... use adept
<Flammia> I think it gives you the option
<aftertaf> and adept is full of kde goodness
<aftertaf> and hi Hobbsee again ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe hello again aftertaf 
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee
<Flammia> whoa, people are talking in here!!
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser 
<Hobbsee> Flammia: of course
* Kamping_Kaiser shoots talkers for Flammia ;P
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: i join a fair few channels on startup...
<aftertaf> me 2
* ubotu duct-tapes Kamping_Kaiser to the floor and drools on him, courtesy of hobbsee
* Kamping_Kaiser downloads java
* aftertaf larts Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> !lart Kamping_Kaiser 
* ubotu resizes Kamping_Kaiser's terminal to 40x24
* Kamping_Kaiser registers to be able to msg ubotu
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> !lart aftertaf
* ubotu holds aftertaf to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<aftertaf> ooooo*
<Kamping_Kaiser> !lart Hobbsee
* ubotu rm -rf's Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: you're supposed to do it quietly...
<aftertaf> w0_ot
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u Kamping_Kaiser', courtesy of hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> l0l
<Kamping_Kaiser> why? ;)
<aftertaf> why not?
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps Hobbsee about with a registered arpnic uid
* Hobbsee defenestrates Kamping_Kaiser 
<Flammia> and I see Kaiser's active again
<aftertaf> nice :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> top
<Hobbsee> well, Kamping_Kaiser was
<Flammia> lol.. defenestration is the only solution... Hobbsee knows his stuff
* Kamping_Kaiser pushes Hobbsee into the server room and shuts the door
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf is it/does it?
<Hobbsee> Flammia: definetly, and it's her
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: answers.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. you called me her yesterday Hobbsee :P
<Flammia> ah... sorry, miss
<Hobbsee> you cant, you've been defenestrated
<Flammia> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe Kamping_Kaiser - you confused me!
<Flammia> defenestrate him again
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Hobbsee defenestrates Kamping_Kaiser again, and sends aftertaf with him
* ubotu frags Hobbsee with his BFG9000, courtesy of kamping_kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot. 
* ubotu decapitates Kamping_Kaiser conan the destroyer style, courtesy of hobbsee
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples Hobbsee's genitalia to the ground, courtesy of kamping_kaiser
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on hobbsee, courtesy of aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
* ubotu urinates on kamping_kaiser, courtesy of aftertaf
<Hobbsee> i hate to say it, but that factoid is rather innapropriate for me lol...
<Flammia> Defenestratology - The science of throwing things out/off of a window/opening/roof, preferably resulting in a fall of 5m or greater
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  depends on the staplegun ;)
<Flammia> you can infer what defenestrating is from that
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i see
<Hobbsee> defenestration: the act of throwing someone or something out a window
<Hobbsee> also means "getting rid of windows"
<Flammia> did you defenestrate your Windows??
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> me?  no, it's still ther
<Hobbsee> e
<Flammia> I should... it's pissing me off
<Kamping_Kaiser> you didnt throuw it hard enough Hobbsee :)
<Flammia> like seriously, if it has the option to push F6 to install to a SATA drive, you'd expect F6 to maybe, I dunno... work??
* Hobbsee defenestrates Kamping_Kaiser, hard
<Hobbsee> hehe, nah..
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Flammia
<Kamping_Kaiser> not unless you get the delux upgrade :O
<Hobbsee> Flammia: that's where you'd expect F6 to cause a BSoD
<Flammia> right... I got the deluxe upgrade to Kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot
<Hobbsee> ah yes, definetly an upgrade
<aftertaf> like the xbox 360
* Kamping_Kaiser is trying to get google earth running in wine :|
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: which version of wine?
<aftertaf> 2 versions. one that costs more and is compat with old games
<Flammia> though my system's still rife with issues... most of which I'm too noob to fix :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: whatevers shipped in dapper
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> from july this year
<aftertaf> Flammia:  noobness with a desire to get it working it a good thing
<jhealey> anyone try win4lin?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: why are you not using the proper wine repo?
<Flammia> err... what's a wine??
<Hobbsee> !wine
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i pointed at it, and it didnt get me an update
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i went :(
<Flammia> !wine
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: how long ago was this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> about 4 hours ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe 2
<jhealey> Flammingya, it allows you to run windows apps within GNU/Linux
* Kamping_Kaiser is using it wrong i suspect
<Flammia> wow... sounds useful
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's cool when it works
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had to get a dll from a doze using mate for google earth to start installing
<jhealey> yes, also try win4lin, a commerical prod that I've heard is good....? .... anyone??
<Flammia> I especially love the idea of using a secure OS to emulate an insecure OS... it's almost like there was no point in switching to linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it buggered up during install, so i have to try again later
<Kamping_Kaiser> jhealey: yeh, it's supposed to be.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mate used it
<Hobbsee> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb <-- Kamping_Kaiser there's a newer version if you follow those instructions
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  try qemu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flammia: WINE Is Not An Emulator
<Flammia> "for Debian"
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: you can usually download .dll files, you know
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: i don't want to use Windows :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want google earth to run in linux
<jhealey> Flammia: yeah, that is kind of odd, but we all have some app we still need
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: it was just as quick asking somoene else to get it to me :)
<Flammia> will apps aimed at Debian still work with Ubuntu?? (I hear we're Debian based)
<Kamping_Kaiser> some
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: mmm....maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> with more or less success
<Flammia> Kamping_Kaiser: not an emulator??
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, it's (quote) an api translation layer
<Hobbsee> i used 0.9.1, IIRC - worked ok
<Hobbsee> of wine, that is
<Kamping_Kaiser> i saw 0.9.2 is on wines repos
<ClayG> wine is not an emulator like gnu is not unix
<Kamping_Kaiser> but it wouldnt update me *downloads by hand*
<Flammia> ah... if I knew what that was, I might understand
<Flammia> uhh... Gnu??
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnu is not UNIX :|
<jhealey> a recursive acronym, Flammia
<Hobbsee> yeah, 0.9.2 is teh latest
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for sun java to download :S
<jhealey> Flammia, check out www.gnu.org
<Flammia> well, I know I'll be looking to install a Windows game at some point... guess I should acquire Wine
<Hobbsee> Flammia: might be worth trying cedega
<jhealey> lots of good info about why we should call our OS a GNU/Linux OS, not a Linux OS
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> I heard cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Flammia> lol... a recursive acronym
<Flammia> that is so wrong on so many levels... it's like a solution to a 4th year engineering problem
<aftertaf> looool
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. get used to it
<Flammia> so cedega is an alternative to Wine??
<aftertaf> Flammia:  geeks cant be good at everything
<jhealey> setting up my wireless NIC was like doing japanese arithmetic
<aftertaf> Flammia:  sort of, but payware$
<Flammia> aftertaf: but we try
<aftertaf> jhealey:  looool
<jhealey> loool?
<aftertaf> a big lol
<aftertaf> :] 
<jhealey> laughing over obstinate odd oval loudly?
<Flammia> setting up wireless??
<Kamping_Kaiser> =] 
<jhealey> that made no set
<Flammia> never done it in Linux... is it painful??
<jhealey> yeah, i set up wireless on this nic
<jhealey> it was painful for me
<aftertaf> things rarely do, jhealey 
<jhealey> set=sense
<jhealey> i used ndiswrapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flammia: it's either easy or impossibly hard. you may be lucky :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask ubotu
<Flammia> wait... is there actually something XP does better than Linux??
<jhealey> which requires the *right* win32 driver for my NIC
<Flammia> it takes approx 12 clicks to get wireless working in XP
<Hobbsee> Flammia: oh, occasionally, there is something
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flammia: if you have your driver cd....
<Flammia> wow... my tiny mind has just been shattered and disillusioned
<jhealey> yes, wireless in XP was a lot easier
<jhealey> what happened Flammier?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the penguin isnt all dancing :)
<Flammia> I learned that not every distro of Linux is superior to XP in every way
<jhealey> nope.  XP is the better desktop OS in some categories
<jhealey> but the negatives outway the positives for me
<Flammia> meh... doesn't matter how good it is if you can't install it :P
<ClayG> jhealey: I got to say that xp rivals alot of it's linux counter parts
<jhealey> i definetly recommend it for idiots
<Flammia> I recommend Linux for idiots
<ClayG> of coarse that is compairing xp to gnome/kde/someother windowmanager
<Kamping_Kaiser> it depends on the ididot
<jhealey> and people who don't mind lining the pockets of evil scumbags
<Kamping_Kaiser> gaming idiot=Windows
<Flammia> because then I won't have to talk to them... I work tech support and we only support XP
<Kamping_Kaiser> other idiot=linux (ubuntu)
<ClayG> hahah true
<jhealey> hehe. i used to do tech support for MS too
<ClayG> ragheads
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Flammia> nah... not for MS... we're just corporate whores, and only support XP
<Kamping_Kaiser> just as the conversation gets going
<jhealey> thats not to say that all XP users are idiots, and it does depend on the idiot
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm off to eat
<jhealey> bye KK
<Flammia> see ya
<jhealey> Flamm: I see
<Flammia> actually, I retract my previous statement
<Kaiser_Eats> later folks
<Flammia> I recommend MacOS for idiots
<Flammia> get them off both my OS's
<jhealey> hehe
<jhealey> OS X sure looks nice, doesn't it
<jhealey> i was checking it out at Microcenter  the other day
<Flammia> hey... since everyone's active now, I could use some help...
<jhealey> but some Mac dudes recognized me as a PC person and the ganged up on me and threw me out
<Flammia> I've got flash properly installed (as per kubuntuforums.net instructions, using adept), but I can't use the keyboard in it
<Flammia> lol... you got kicked by Maclom X
<jhealey> hehe
<Flammia> he's gonna lead the oppressed Mac users against the "man" (AKA Bill)
<jhealey> flammia, i had the same problem tonight using firefox/flash
<jpowers> I like OSX
<jpowers> a lot
<Flammia> "had" as in past tense, as in it's fixed??
<jhealey> n ope
<Flammia> never used OSX, can't make an opinion on it
<jhealey> it was on a Redhat traing course website
<aftertaf> firefox?
<Flammia> samn...
<Flammia> it has the same problem in Konqueror
<jhealey> there was a flash applet dealio where I was supposed to enter text
<jhealey> the box highlighted, but keystrokes did not make the characters appear
<Flammia> there's no way something like that could go unfixed if it was actually a bug... we must have something wrong
<jhealey> i guess so
<Flammia> that's exactly the same situation I'm in... the mouse registers, but no keystrokes
<jhealey> maybe it is a security setting of some kind??
<aftertaf> could be that fmash sux
<aftertaf> +l even
<Flammia> but flash plays games
<Flammia> and until I start emulating Windows, I have no other source
<jhealey> i had to give up games
<aftertaf> i found armagetron and got back into games :)
<jhealey> before wiping the last NTFS/Fat partition off every on of my hard drives
<Hobbsee> Flammia: i thought it was shockwave that let you play games, not flash
<Hobbsee> anyway, you got an example site where it wont let you type things in?
<Flammia> well.. don't think I installed shockwave...
<Flammia> and a lot of games are flash
<jhealey> i cunt give you my example, because it is from a secure website.  FLammia?
<poningru> there is no shockwave for linux
<Flammia> sure... addictinggames.com/shadowofthewarrior.html
<Flammia> I believe is the URL
<Flammia> yup
<jhealey> when is the next release of ubuntu due out, anyone?
<Flammia> tried with some other games off that site... none accepted keyboard input
<Hobbsee> jhealey: april 06
<Hobbsee> Flammia: as in, using the arrow keys, i take it?
<Flammia> jhealey... not playing games is like not having sex... you can try to stop, but there's always that underlying desire
<Flammia> until you turn 65, then you just don't care
<Flammia> yeah... arrow keys
<Flammia> space, ctrl, anything
<Hobbsee> Flammia: works here
<jhealey> good one Flammia, agreed. that is why I have PS2
<Flammia> so it's something in my config...
<Flammia> how'd you install, Hobbsee??
<Flammia> jhealey: I'd like to say I own a PS2, but console gaming is too expensive for me
<Hobbsee> uh, let me grab the link
<jhealey> i have a good idea for a name of an ubuntu release
<Hobbsee> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=337871
<jhealey> how about "Hairy Beaver"
<Flammia> Slippery Sasquatch??
<Flammia> you need to alliterate
<Hobbsee> Flammia: which version of flash do you have?  http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ 
<Flammia> and the previous 3 have been 4-legged furry mammals
<Flammia> my text doesn't show all that well, either... think I don't have that something11 font...
<Flammia> anyways looks like 7.0.05.0??
<Flammia> or 7.0.06.0
<Hobbsee> Flammia: http://www.macromedia.com/go/d9c2fe33
<Hobbsee> update it from that
<jhealey> Flammia, i went to that website, i get blank buttons and a blank window also, no keyboard input
<Flammia> blank buttons... no
<Flammia> they have slight markings on them??
<Flammia> possibly you're also missing the font??
<Hobbsee> might be worht trying msttcorefonts on there too then
<jhealey> nope, they be blank
<jhealey> no markings
<jhealey> just a 'brushed' looking button
<Flammia> so you get even less text than I do
<Flammia> thanks for the link, Hobbsee... I'll try it out
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Flammia> hmmm... I installed through adept...
<Flammia> is just installing "flashplayer-mozilla" good enough??
<jhealey> Flammia, wha part of the world do you hail from?
<Flammia> Canada, Ontario to be precise
<jhealey> ah
<jhealey> texas here
<Hobbsee> Flammia: it is, but that's an earlier version of flash
<jhealey> seems like a font issue
<realjimshady> can anyone tell me how to disable zeroconf/avahi in kubuntu without uninstalling the package?  
<Flammia> gotcha
<Flammia> Texas... cool
<jhealey> cuz i cant see some stuff
<Hobbsee> they found a security hole in it, as you'll see in the first link i sent you
<Hobbsee> Australia here
<jhealey> even when there is no 'input'
<Flammia> sweet!!
<Flammia> Australia is like Canada, except for the southern hemisphere
<jhealey> why, is there dollar worth 60 cents too?
<jhealey> there=their
<robotgeek_away> jhealey: go Texas!
<jhealey> go Texas wooo
<jhealey> woohoooo
<jhealey> wooo. now i need a beer. don't get me riles
<jhealey> riled
<robotgeek> oops, this is not offtopic!
<Flammia> I've already got the flah installer off the website...
<jhealey> robotgreek, are yoou from texass too?
<robotgeek> jhealey: yup
<Flammia> I jsut couldn't find the proper directory to extract it to the first time, so I gave up and used adept
<Flammia> I dunno... what is an Australian dollar worth, Hobbsee??
<jhealey> what part, growbotgreek?
<Hobbsee> Flammia: dont remember, look it up
<jhealey> i think they have drachmas there, not dollars
<Flammia> and $CAD is at around 75 rght now
<Flammia> I think
<jhealey> i used to have a pile of your change when I lived closer to the border
<jhealey> not any more though
<jhealey> more likely to have a peso...
<Flammia> you need Canadian bills
<Flammia> they're colourful
<Flammia> our 10s are purple!!
<jhealey> colorful?
<Flammia> no... colourful
<jhealey> no, colorful
<Flammia> don't be retarded with your lazy spelling and dropping u's in every word
<jhealey> we conserver our u's
<Hobbsee> colourful here
<Flammia> I shall spell in the weay it is spelt where I am
<jhealey> i'm saving up all my u's
<Flammia> weay is Canadian spelling, too... yeah...
<jhealey> I've got 225,234,365 now
<Hobbsee> our 10's are blue, or 5's are purple
<jhealey> i can use them any way I choose
<Flammia> lol... that's because you use so many extra saying "huuh??" all the time
<jhealey> here, have 10  uuuuuuuuu
<Hobbsee> but our 20's are orange and our 50's are yellow, and 100's are green - far prettier
<Flammia> damn, I'm sorry... I'm gonna stop racisming you now
<Flammia> yellow??
<Hobbsee> yep, yellow
<Flammia> that's ugly
<Hobbsee> nah, they're quite pretty - it's a nice shade of yellow
<Flammia> unless it's nice yellow
<jhealey> that's why bnt is my favorite linx
<jhealey> bnt = ubuntu without the u's
<Flammia> hahahah
<jhealey> flammia, check out www.ninjai.com
<jhealey> it is like the game you are trying to play
<Flammia> hahah!!
<Flammia> he's so short!!
<Flammia> I can watch it fine
<Flammia> except that my video card can hardly handle it
<Flammia> yes, I'm serious... my video card can hardly handle flash animation
<jhealey> wow, what card is that?
<jhealey> shitigottago
<jhealey> referring to the fact that I must leave,and not the city in japan of the same name
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> I thought that was someones name 
<jhealey> it would be a good one
<jhealey> see you later CanadaFlammia
<jhealey> and Hobbsee
<jhealey> from the land of Mad Max
<Flammia> lol
<Flammia> see ya
<Flammia> Texas
<jhealey> and deadly killer Wollabees
<jhealey> and Tarantularoos
<jhealey> and vicious flying poisonous housecats
<jhealey> and whatever other wierd animals you've got 'down unda'
<freeflying> anyone know how to use ipod under kde
<manveru> freeflying, you plug it in
<freeflying> manveru: y, but nothing happen 
<manveru> well, you've got amaroK?
<manveru> and wich KDE are you using?
<freeflying> manveru: amarok will not find it 
<freeflying> I'm using kde3.5 under dapper
<manveru> ah... welcome to KDE 3.5 :)
<aftertaf> freeflying:  and does an update want to remove 9/10ths of kde?
<manveru> freeflying, my best bet would be to edit the /etc/fstab to reflect your ipod
<freeflying> aftertaf:  y , because some packages shall be rebuild against the kdelibs4c2a
<freeflying> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05ac:1204 Apple Computer, Inc.
<freeflying> but it can not be mounted
<aftertaf> freeflying:  nothing appears in /media?
<freeflying> aftertaf:  it can not be mounted 
<manveru> aftertaf, this automount is buggy in 3.5
<manveru> you have to mount it yourself
<freeflying> manveru:  ur sure that there are bugs with automount in kde3.5
<manveru> absolutly
<manveru> i've heard these problems now from ~15 people in here
<manveru> i'm never doing anything with cds, dvds usb-sticks or ipods - that's why i don't know how to solve it
<freeflying> but they are using breezy
<freeflying> manveru: actually , usb flash drive can be used ,and it can be mounted automately
<manveru> i see
<freeflying> someone have talked this with me in kubuntu-devel hrs ago 
<ninHer> hi all
<poningru> ello
<bam_> commandline question
<bam_> mv *.zip /dir/something/ 
<bam_> how do I force an overwrite
<robotgeek> bam_: -f
<cyne> how do i force a disk check on reboot?
<cyne> i had a blackout
<cyne> and my computer shut down improperly
<cyne> now it says my disk is 100% full
<cyne> i need to check it but how?
<manveru> cyne, well, use the recovery-mode
<manveru> or some live-cd
<cyne> why?
<manveru> because you cannot boot a full disk
<cyne> well i did :)
<cyne> this is the computer
<cyne> i need to fsck on next boot... how do i force that?
<manveru> why fsck?
<cyne> to check the disk for errors because my computer shutdown in a blackout
<bam_> thanks
<cyne> that's why the disk is full
<manveru> you can fsck from recovery-mode
<cyne> recovery mode?
<cyne> how do i do that?
<manveru> choose it in grub
<cyne> ok thanks 
<cyne> :)
<cyne> bbl
<paul__> hi, i've just installed kubuntu, install went fine, however on init 5 it loads the gui and then just freezes 
<paul__> i.e freezes on a blue screen with the mouse pointer.. i can load console fine, i'm assuming that there is some issue with my startx settings
<aftertaf> paul__:  can you press ctl+alt+F1 and get to console?
<paul__> wondering if someone can give me some pointers on how i can debug/ resolve this, as i'm currently only got a console machine!
<aftertaf> paul__:  whats your gfx card?
<paul__> aftertaf: i didnt try that, i'm currently in console at the moment 
<paul__> aftertaf: latest geforce stuff, 
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have the default driver installed?
<aftertaf> paul__:  definitely a X problem
<manveru> paul__, run 'sudo dexconf'
<Kamping_Kaiser>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-6-686 - Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV YAYAYAYYYY
<paul__> ok i didnt open irssi in a screen so i'll have to quit irc for that 
<Kamping_Kaiser> start another console
<manveru> you have more consoles...
<paul__> how can i get to it ? :D
<manveru> ctrl+alt+f2|f3|f4
<manveru> up to f6
<paul__> its just a flashing cursor 
<paul__> like its not loading 
<paul__> i.e no root@machinename.. 
<manveru> you're in recovery?
<aftertaf> paul__:  quit out and screen back in ;)
<paul__> yah recovery 
<Kamping_Kaiser> well
<manveru> start your computer normal again
<paul__> give me a minute or so and i'll get back into normal and try control alt f1 
<Kamping_Kaiser>  a nasty hack is remove the x bit from init, then boot usual
<manveru> paul__, cu later
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  as long as he doesnt log in via kdm it doesnt freeze
<paul__> my system specs are v7800 gefore card, x2 4000 2gb ram 
<aftertaf> paul__:  and we'll cjeck your xorg.conf
<paul__> i'll be back in a minute 
<aftertaf> whoah :] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yeh. so he chmod -x 's kdm and he can boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<aftertaf> again
<paul__> back again.. sucessfully able to use the different consoles with control alt 
<paul__> X windows still doesnt load though :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> paul__: have you installed dirver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *drivers?
<manveru> well, let's do following steps...
<manveru> paul__, wich processor do you have?
<aftertaf> x2 4000
<aftertaf> amd?
<paul__> yep 
<paul__> x24000
<aftertaf> 64bit smp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> no drivers for you
<paul__> nah i just installed the i386 version
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, lol. damn :( :-p
<aftertaf> paul__:  64 bit processors?
<manveru> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386-nvidia-legacy
<manveru> that's what you need, tho i would recommend a k7-kernel at least
<paul__> -legacy makes me think its older 
<manveru> but not sure how they work with 64
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's the vid card?
<aftertaf> v7800geforce
* aftertaf can read ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> legacy? wtf you using that for?
<paul__> i'm not!
<paul__> i just installed the default install thing. 
<aftertaf> lol. manveru got his mouse tangled ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser didnt see that aftertaf o_0
<manveru> i have no mouse...
<aftertaf> paul__:  you have a biprocessor PC right?
<paul__> where abouts is my 'startx' config?
<manveru> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-smp-nvidia-legacy (this one? :)
<paul__> yep aftertaf guess you could call it that for the moment anyway 
<aftertaf> paul__:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paul__> if i rm -rf it will it go through the configuration phase again 
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb incubii
<aftertaf> we cant see what 64bit kernel packages are around, apt only knows about those for our architecture
<incubii> thanks Kamping_Kaiser , how you doin
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. chilling. yourself mate?
<paul__> or is there a command to get back to the gui settings for startx 
<aftertaf> paul__:  no dont do that... you can edit your xorg file with nano
<aftertaf> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> use dpkg :|
<incubii> likewise, just enjoying my day off
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<paul__> aftertaf: i'm not using my cpu as 64 bit, i'm just installing the regular i386 stuff so essentially i'm guessing i'm only currently using 1 of the 2 availible processors but that doesnt worry me 
<aftertaf> paul__:  Kamping_Kaiser       First thing i thionk would be to use the "nv" driver to get X up and running, then sort out the nvidia restricted bits later.
<incubii> but isnt it always the case, you start your day off, wake up and first thing you get is 15 calls from work about XP machines that wont work
<aftertaf> paul__:  which iso did you install from? the 64bit one?
<paul__> ner just the i386 non 64 bit.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: sure, but use dpkg, that's what it's for ;)
<aftertaf> paul__:  ahh. i think that might be part of the pb too...... you cant upgrade from 32 to 64 bit
<aftertaf> what do you reckokam?
<aftertaf> what do you reckon Kamping_Kaiser ?
* aftertaf better
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, you cant upgrade across arches
<Kamping_Kaiser> well actualy, i thiunk you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i havent
<aftertaf> not easily. and you can run a 32bit on a 64bit pc no worries?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no idea there
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asume so
<Kamping_Kaiser> IBM make their chips properly :)
<paul__> you can 
<paul__> i ran windows xp pro without issue
<Chousuke> it depends on the processor.
<paul__> you just close yourself out of 1/2 the cpu power
<Hentai^XP> lol incubii
<incubii> you following me now :P
<Chousuke> paul__: What CPU does this? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Chousuke> at least AMD's 64 bit processors should be able to run at full speed in 32 bit mode.
<Hentai^XP> incubii I been here for a while
<Hentai^XP> in here
<Kamping_Kaiser> they can Chousuke:|
<incubii> fair enough
<paul__> whats is the shortcut to get back to the xwindow screen?
<Tm_T> phuuh
<Tm_T> xorg updating
<aftertaf> paul__:  alt+F7
<incubii> i should update my laptop, its still running release breezy, lol
<aftertaf> paul__:  you could try this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<manveru> how about a little and effective dexconf?
<aftertaf> dexconf? never heard of that... :] 
<manveru> have a look at it :)
<manveru> it's the thing that builds the configuration
<manveru> seems like he got it right...
<aftertaf> will it auto reconf my X?
<manveru> it will
<aftertaf> without asking?
<manveru> better make a backup
<aftertaf> :] 
<aftertaf> oi
<manveru> yeap
<aftertaf> k
<sveri> hi, i even installed apache and apache2 on my system, then i removed apache, and now i cant get apache2 working, i even deleted the config files in /etc/apache2/* and now i cant get them back, removing and reinstalling doesn't help, is there a way to completely remove and reinstall apache2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 && sudo apt-get install appache
<Kamping_Kaiser> *apache2
<liam> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<liam> never tried this before
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> student!
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. yeh
<aftertaf> bleedin' stoodents :] 
<aftertaf> from t'north of england
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay for rammstein
<khalif> Hello!
<khalif> Morning to all!
<aftertaf> mornin ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<aftertaf> rammstein?
<aftertaf> german metal?
<khalif> I was wondering if someone could help me out for a spot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> khalif: maybe ;)
<khalif> I'm a total noob to 'nix and I just installed Kubuntu on my ThinkPad.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<khalif> I'd really like to change the look of it a bit and I was was wondering if someone might be able to tell me how to install icons and themes....
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: is probably your man
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might be able to help with more technical questions
* Kamping_Kaiser has no kde, how can i help with themeing? :|
<aftertaf> whereas i'm an eyecandy :)
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  me neither, since dapper. im on e17
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure :)
<khalif> I know they have to be unpacked and placed in certain folders using the terminal, but I'm not sure which folders to place them in.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> khalif:  does kdelook.org give any clues to that?
<manveru> aftertaf, is dapper working nice with the efl-all stuff?
<khalif> Not really. :(
<aftertaf> no pbs for now manveru but i havent updated it for over 2 months e17
<aftertaf> no cvs access here
<aftertaf> manveru:  but it works fine
<manveru> aftertaf, there are repos for that
<aftertaf> manveru:  yeah but are they uptodate?
<khalif> I know they have to go in the .kde folder, but beyond that I'm not sure.
<aftertaf> !themes
<manveru> aftertaf, they are from... today
<aftertaf> !kdethemes
<aftertaf> manveru:  which repos?
<aftertaf>  kdethemes is obtained by installing kdeartwork ("sudo aptitude install kdeartwork"), which will get you some more themes. You can switch themes using the "Appearence & Look" section of your KDE Control Panel (or System Settings). Also see http://www.kde-look.org for additional themes, that can usually only be installed by compiling them manually.
<manveru> aftertaf, have a look over at #e
<khalif> You guys are going a little too fast for me....
<khalif> Could we start over?
<khalif> lol!
<khalif> Does anyone know which folder icons have to be placed in since most don't come packaged like themes?
<manveru>  apt-cache search icon | grep kde
<khalif> Ok, confused.... execute "apt-cache" from the terminal and then what?
<Hentai^XP> apt-cacje search icon | grep kde
<Hentai^XP> all in one go
<Hentai^XP> cache
<khalif> after the word icon, is that an L or a line or what?
<khalif> or a slash
<Hentai^XP> its a |
<Hentai^XP> above enter
<Kamping_Kaiser> pipe
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's not always above enter :|
<Hentai^XP> troo
<khalif> Thanks!
<manveru> it's left from the y, to press with alt+gr on a german layout :)(
* manveru decides to switch to dvorak now
<manveru> german layout is da pain for coding...
<khalif> I got a message saying it couldn't stat source package list...
<manveru> have you got adept or something else open
<manveru> ?
<poningru> khalif: try to refresh
<poningru> err reload
<manveru> update?
<khalif> I can open adept. Does using that require an internet connect, cause I don't have the thinkpad hooked up to  connection.
<khalif> It doesn't have an ethernet port :(
<bdmp_> just testing
<bdmp_> can someone just say something, I am comparing xchat and chatzilla (firefox plug in)
<khalif> Something! lol!
<bdmp_> thanks
<khalif> kool!
<bdmp_> anyone here use chatzilla firefox plugin?
<bdmp_> There is the channel topic window at the top and it is really annoying
<manveru> uhm
<manveru> well... is this going to be a chat-client-review?
<bdmp_> What do you mean? am I going to write a review?
<manveru> dunno
<manveru> would be cool tho ^^
<bdmp_> I have no idea what I am doing. If the goal is too confuse people I would be more than glad.
<bdmp_> Give me a couple weeks.
<manveru> oh, you've got all time of the universe
* Hentai^XP uses nettalk for irc
<bdmp_> I use portable firefox at work I thought I might try it out on that
<bdmp_> Anyway, I just installed breezy. woo, it is nice
<bdmp_> gotta love that new adept thing
<raphink> :)
<bdmp_> and did they change something with the repos? I didn't change anything and I am having no problems. In hoary, I had to add a bunch of repos.
<bdmp_> one nice thing about this chatzilla is it has a button on the right that changes the input to multi-line input. nice for making paragraphs, I don't think xchat has that function.
<bdmp> bdmp_ test
<PaRez> have just same problem: looking for IRC client on Ubunto Breezy - at the moment, I try KDE's Konversation
<PaRez> it has also no multiline support (or I didn't find it ...)
<raphink> konversation is pretty nice imo
<raphink> otherwise there's also kvirc
<PaRez> :raphink: it is nice, but the
<PaRez> multiline support is valuable for formatting issues with longer statements ...
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  u there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yep
<bdmp> I am trying to get firefox to open bittornado when i download. What is the bin file name for the bittorrnado gui?
<manveru>  btdownloadgui.bittornado
<bdmp> thanks
* Kamping_Kaiser slanders help files i cant work out how to use
<bdmp> manveru, I looked for that file but it is not there so I think I don't have the gui installed, but when I search bittorrent in adept, I don't see the gui package. I remember there was one in synaptic under hoary
<manveru> yeah, there is...
<hh2k> Hi.. I just installed KDE 3.5 via .deb packages, now I have some strange panel focus behavior.. anyone else have 3.5 installed ?
<manveru> bittorrent-gui or bittornado-gui
<manveru> hh2k, welcome to 3.5 ^^
<hh2k> manveru: uhm thanks :)
<bdmp> manveru, is that a package? both adept and the apt-get install give me nothing.
<manveru> do 'apt-cache search torrent'
<bdmp> gnome-btdownload?
<bdmp> Is there something wrong with my sources.list file?
<manveru> most certainly
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> take the last one - gives you a shiny new repo-filled sources.list with everything you'll ever need
<bdmp> I was looking for that the other day. Thanks
<bdmp> I tried gnome-btdownload and it worked. is that ok to use??
<raphink> bdmp : why not?
<raphink> although ktorrent or qtorrent might be more appropriate for kubuntu
<bdmp> cause it is gnome
<raphink> well if you're ok with gnome apps that's fine ;)
<bdmp> I messed my gnome up once with kde programs
<raphink> I'm not ok because I can't bear the way they look ;)
<bdmp> i tried qtorrent and I couldn't get it to work right
<raphink> well I think it' seasier to mess gnome with KDE apps
<raphink> than KDE with gnome apps ;)
<manveru> reminds me that i should switch to konversation now...
<pspuser> manveru-  Im noo to all this.  could you tell me how to load a repository?  
<manveru> !repository
<ubotu> manveru: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<manveru> !repository
<raphink> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<raphink> :)
<manveru> oO?
<raphink> yeah ;)
<manveru> since when?
<raphink> I've always seen it there
<manveru> ah!
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<manveru> lol
<raphink> heh
<raphink> repos is more complete ;)
<manveru> yeap
<raphink> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> that's my favorite
<manveru> !easysource
<raphink> ah!
<pspuser> Thank you! Im gonna sit back and do some reading for a few minutes.  
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* manveru sits back and starts konversation
<raphink> wb manveru 
<bdmp> there is a warning about  some of the sources in the auto source list thing, are there any I should not use?
<manveru> the backports one
<bdmp> k
<bdmp> k
<bdmp> oops
<raphink> well you might use them, but they're more eager to be unstable
<raphink> since backports are packages from dapper, built so they can be used in breezy
<raphink> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser 
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<Hobbsee> :)
<raphink> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<bdmp> I know I am dumb, but what is the sources.list location?
<Hobbsee>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<raphink>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<raphink> Hobbsee: ;)
<bdmp> ah
<Hobbsee> :P
<bdmp> like misplacing your glasses on your head
<Hobbsee> bdmp: if it makes you feel any better, when i go to edit my grub menu list, i'll often go to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst and wonder why i got a different screen to the one i was expecting :P
<bdmp> ha
<De[X] tone> hello all
<De[X] tone> help me pls
<Hobbsee> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Kamping_Kaiser> if we know your problem we may help
<Hobbsee> !ask
<Hobbsee> !tell De[X] tone about ask
<De[X] tone> thx
<De[X] tone> !ask
<Hobbsee> bdmp: hehe...i'm not kidding - or i'll go to my breezy menu.list instead of the one that is written to the mbr - the dapper menu.list
<bdmp_> Hobbsee: is hobbsee a reference to the last name hobbes?
<Hobbsee> bdmp_: no
<bdmp_> my cousins are all hobbes so i thought i would ask
<Hobbsee> ah ok - no, it isnt, and if you had my full name and looked me up, you still wouldnt find me on the net
<djk_> Hobbsee: you sure?
<Hobbsee> djk_: fairly, yes, i've never found anything that actually relates to me by my full name
<Hobbsee> there's an artist who's done some nice work with paper mache with my full name lol
<djk_> lol
<De[X] tone> !ask how to get kubuntu by shipping
<ubotu> De[X] tone: Are you on ritalin?
<djk_> !shipit
<ubotu> from memory, shipit is For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<De[X] tone> not ubuntu
<djk_> there.
<De[X] tone> but kubuntu
<Hobbsee> De[X] tone: same place
<De[X] tone> oh okay
<De[X] tone> thx guys
<bdmp_> I didn't realize it was a bot saying are you on ritalin. that is funny stuff
<djk_> you must have been on ritalin if you didn't notice :p
<bdmp_> once the bot told me something about bread or somehting, and i didn't know what a bot was and I thought some someone was messing with me and I got all mad. ha
<djk_> hehe
<LeeJunFan> whoop that bot's ass! you can DO IT!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<bdmp_> and I was on ritalin in high school
<bdmp_> then i dropped out. now i am fine.
<djk_> eh. good?
<De[X] tone> i am new user on linux
* De[X] tone in indonesia
<bdmp_> well it is funny because it wasn't me it was highschool is boring.
<bdmp_> hello De[X] tone 
<De[X] tone> can i order the latest kubuntu at shippit.ubuntu.com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> De[X] tone: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> only ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu is roumered to be shipping for dapper
<De[X] tone> Kamping_Kaiser : what do u mean for "dapper" ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> De[X] tone: the next ubuntu
<De[X] tone> oh great
<De[X] tone> Kamping_Kaiser : can i install the lates KDE 3.5 into my ubuntu 5.10
<De[X] tone> any url tutorials for me ?
<djk_> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Kamping_Kaiser> beat me djk_ ;)
<djk_> yay. I'm the man, the MAN :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<hh2k> yea install 3.5, i would like to hear whats happening to your panel after that 
<De[X] tone> whats wrong with the panel then ?
<Hobbsee> got no idea, my panel's working fine
<hh2k> well i have auto hide on and can only get it up in the one side under the kmenu button
<Hobbsee> hh2k: i think you'll find that there's an option for that...
<Hobbsee> er, ok, mine's coming up from both sides
<hh2k> Hobbsee: then it's something new it worked fine in 3.4... can you get focus in the middle etc ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> but i went from beta1 --> rc1 --> rc2 --> final
<bdmp> I am using ktorrent for the first time and it lets you set one port to use. Bittornado lets you set a max port and min port, making a range.What port does ktorrent use if you are using more than one torrent?
<hh2k> Hobbsee: hmm ok strange.. though i had none of the rc's installed it should work the same i would think
<Hobbsee> should do
<manveru> bdmp: try it and sniff the traffic with ethereal
<bdmp> is that a program ethereal?
<djk_> manveru: shouldn't it be the port he set in ktorrent..
<djk_> bdmp: yes
<manveru> it should :)
<manveru> but one can never trust software
<djk_> manveru: especially not opensource...
<manveru> exactly ^^
<djk_> manveru: and that's why you use another program to check on the program..woot?
<bdmp> but you can only set one port.
<bdmp> what if I am using 2 torrents?
<manveru> djk_: i can sniff ethereal as well - using yet another program...
<manveru> but hell, how do i check the kernel?
<Hobbsee> uname -r?
<manveru> and this gives me superior superiority over the kernel? oO
<Hobbsee> what did you want to know?  what kernel you're running?
<manveru> uhm no
<djk_> bdmp: so what? http uses 80,...you think multiple porn sites care about which port they go through
<manveru> i would cat /proc/version for that
<Hobbsee> ah, sorry...
<bdmp> ha
<bdmp> its not that simple
<bdmp> porn is very complicated
<bdmp> ha
<morrow> +
<Hobbsee> night all...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<aftertaf> surf the split :)
<manveru> wb ubotu
<freeflying> anyone have experience of installing kubutu on ppc
<ziad> i wont to reset the password for root please help me
<ziad> i dont remember it
<ziad> i wnt to go to run level 1
<ziad> how
<ziad> help me please
<Kamping_Kaiser> why do you want to enable root?
<_mindspin> do you have physical access?
<manveru> ubotu: tell ziad about root
<_mindspin> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<carsten> hi
<ziad> thank you
<BigKahuna> when launching an application (MOTV) i get en error saying a library does not exist (
<BigKahuna> libXm.so.3) but I can see the library in /usr/XR11R6/lib. Any ideas?
<BigKahuna> carstenb, make up your mind ;-)
<carstenb> re
<BigKahuna> your nick
<carstenb> BigKahuna, whats with my nick?
<BigKahuna> nothing, forget it.
<carstenb> ok
<carstenb> how are you?
<BigKahuna> tired...
<BigKahuna> u?
<carstenb> fine
<carstenb> Im from germany
<BigKahuna> I
<BigKahuna> I'm from England but currently in Singapore.
<BigKahuna> get ready for the world cup?
<djk_> good one BigKahuna. you know ze germans will lose :p
<carstenb> yes
<carstenb> haha
<carstenb> the german will win :)
<BigKahuna> well if Englands qualifying matches are anything to go bye, you wont get much hassle from us.
<djk_> not with that defense, that useless ballack, that useless and overrated schweinsteiger, that extremely useless, overrated and annoying podolski.... need i say more?
<djk_> BigKahuna: have you seen any of the german matches?
<djk_> celebrating a victory over south africa like there's no tomorrow..ffs.. that's like premier league vs 4th division..
<BigKahuna> they are the hosts I didnt think they had to play any qualifiers?
<djk_> albeit i'm not sure which one would be premier league :p
<MenZa`> Fuball :o
<djk_> BigKahuna: no they didn't.. but they're playing for the fun of it..
<MenZa`> Foozball :o
<djk_> BigKahuna: or better, to prepare...
<djk_> MenZa`: yep, footy :)
<MenZa`> Bah, real men practice martial arts
<MenZa`> like me :o
<BigKahuna> MenZa`, you prance around in your pyjamas?
<MenZa`> :\
<_mindspin> I f you wanna have a ticket you have to strip blank first, 
<_mindspin> giving all Informations to get identified
<djk_> _mindspin: you going to any matches?
<_mindspin> nope, no chance to get tickets
<_mindspin> they are mostly given to sponsors
<_mindspin> and if you wanna get enlisted for tickets you have to give them when with whom all their IDs and so on...
<carstenb> the whole world wants tickets... but nobody have one
<_mindspin> cocacola has, budweiser, hyubdai
<_mindspin> btw. did you all upgrade to breezy?
<BigKahuna> carstenb, are you building a new stadium?
<djk_> i certainly don't want tickets. much better in front of a tv
<_mindspin> I am still on hoarey
<carstenb> BigKahuna, no
<BigKahuna> carstenb, figures, tight-ass germans ;)
<_mindspin> It would have been a nice expetience for my son
<djk_> _mindspin: bring him to a St.Pauli game then ;)
<_mindspin> we go to kickers offenbach, kinda similiar
<djk_> :)
<_mindspin> hamburg is too far awy from us
<BigKahuna> Your all germans?
<djk_> how dare you say something like that BigKahuna 
<_mindspin> although I was an a lot of matches when they#ve been in league one and two ( St.Pauli)
<djk_> yes..
<_mindspin> hehe
<_mindspin> back to topic, is the /media /hal thing fixed yet?
<BigKahuna> when launching an application (MOTV) i get en error saying a library does not exist...
<_mindspin> and I still have troubles with sound (atrsd) on my testing system which runs kde3.5pre
<BigKahuna> libXm.so.3 - but I can see the library in /usr/XR11R6/lib. Any ideas?
<_mindspin> I've read it but i have no idea maybe permission issue?
<_mindspin> but it sounds more like a dependency problem
<_mindspin> did xou get the app from the repos?
<BigKahuna> I just used apt
<carstenb> BigKahuna, befor we Englishman leave into the stadium, we destroy it selfe
<djk_> BigKahuna: that's motif3 isn't it?
<_mindspin> british footbal is the best I have say
<_mindspin> to
<djk_> womens footy is the best :)
<BigKahuna> carstenb, It depends if we get beat and how drunk we are.
<BigKahuna> djk_, just a shame they dont swap shirts at the end of the game, right?
<_mindspin> most of them don#t care about men
<djk_> BigKahuna: hehe, yea, but one took her shirt off during the EC in england this year :)
<_mindspin> does anyone of you use the sshfs
<BigKahuna> djk_, motif3?
<manveru> _mindspin: me
<djk_> BigKahuna: yes
<carstenb> kommt hier noch jemand aus deutschland?
<BigKahuna> djk_, that will fix my library problem?
<_mindspin> manveru: does file locking work ?
<aftertaf> wooooo :)
<djk_> BigKahuna: try copying the libXm.so.3 to /usr/lib
<manveru> _mindspin: dunno? how do i lock them?
<ziad> what is packege name for gaim
<manveru> !info gaim
<_mindspin> is there any file locking inplemented, as for to say, two users open files in the same folder on the remote drive
<manveru> _mindspin: no - who first saves will be overwritten
<djk_> BigKahuna: i had a problem with opera 8.50 not detecting libXm although it is there, after copying it to /usr/lib there were no "not detected motif" messages anymore.
<manveru> _mindspin: afaik - i'm only sharing it with me, myself and manveru
<manveru> oO
<BigKahuna> djk_, Nice one, it's working.
<djk_> BigKahuna: :)
<BigKahuna> djk_, Cheers.
* manveru steps back and let the server restarting
<djk_> sure thing :)
<aftertaf> !funky
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, funky is Get up,  (git awn up),   Get up,  (git awn up),  Stay on the scene (git awn up)..... like an ubuntu machine,  (git awn up). yeah granddaddy of funk :] 
<Tm_T> ubotu: howare you?
<ubotu> Tm_T: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Tm_T> I can type
<Tm_T> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> Tm_T: peachy
<Tm_T> uh, good
<kkathman> please dont play with the bot
* kkathman kids with Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> who's playing?
<seth_k|away> Tm_T is just making sure ubotu feels loved
<seth_k|away> by giving it the time of day
* seth_k|away got his first package into the archive yesterday :D
<kkathman> I saw Tm_T give someone a bad time the other day because they were doing what he just did :)
<seth_k|away> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: haha, true
<Tm_T> kkathman: I don't do it all day ong ;)
<Tm_T> +l
<l3m> !l3m
<ubotu> methinks l3m is just great
<l3m> hrhr
<kkathman> I have to be careful tho, Tm_T will kick me out now that he's an op
<Tm_T> I'm not
<seth_k|away> but I am
<aftertaf> well done seth_k|away  :)
<seth_k|away> fear me
<seth_k|away> :P
<kkathman> yes you are, Riddell made you one the other day dude
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<seth_k|away> oy
<seth_k|away> [08:10]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- 13  20    Tm_T                                5m 45s
<Tm_T> I'm not!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;)
<seth_k|away> see all the people who left b/c they were afraid of Tm_T with op powers?
<seth_k|away> :P
<Tm_T> yu
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> !funky
<aftertaf> !funky
<Tm_T> aseigo: sir, you don't have to fear me
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Tm_T> whopsie
<Tm_T> I should get some caffeine
<seth_k|away> jah, all new ops have to spend 72 hours straight in the channel giving support
<seth_k|away> you'll need LOTS of caffeine
<Tm_T> seth_k|away: uhm, I never give any support here ;)
<manveru> Tm_T: so you're basically idling around and looking serious?
<Tm_T> manveru: serious and old
<seth_k|away> and drinking caffeinated beverages
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh. that's Tm_T
<manveru> hmm, caffein.... *disappears*
<Tm_T> you wan't my soul? give me 100kg of coffee beans and 250l coca-cola/dr.pepper
<Tm_T> and I might discuss about my soul ;)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: you know, it's hard to look old and crumpy all day long, even in age of mine
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. we all have to work somehow ;)
<Tm_T> aye
<seth_k|away> eep, class
* seth_k|away runs off
<_rysiek> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi 
<_rysiek> any idea how to fix the media bug?
<_rysiek> i've been out of town for a week - did any fix come up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kde3.5? no, not that i know of
<_rysiek> nope, KDE3.4.3
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure
<_rysiek> the thing with disk devices (cdroms, usb sticks, nfs drives, etc) not being added to media:/
<_rysiek> ok then, does anybody have an idea where are any conf files for that feature and what are their names?
<Kamping_Kaiser> check your up to date
<_rysiek> done a quick google search, didn't find anything
<_rysiek> I've just done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, I am up-to-date
<Kyaneos> hi
<jazwec> hi..please..i have to run a file *.COM
<jazwec> how can i do that?
<jazwec> will wine make it?
<jazwec> will wine make it?
<jazwec> sorry for double posting
<Kaiser_Sleeps> er. com? wtf for?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> try wine
<jazwec> its crack
<Kaiser_Sleeps> rofl.
<Kaiser_Sleeps> try wine
<jazwec> but my wine is quite strange..nothing is doing when i type wine /path/
<manveru> jazwec: did you set it up?
<jazwec> manveru oh..do i have to? :)
<manveru> uhm - i didn't use it for some years now - but i'm almost sure you have to
<jazwec> manveru how?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> !wine
<manveru> ubotu: tell jazwec about wine
<bretzel> Wow! KDE3.5 is amazingly faster than previous versions !
<jazwec> bretzel could you update it without loosing your data?
<bretzel> Fonts rendering are also now very clear and much nicer!
<bretzel> Actually the only hints I have is that in 3.4.3 I had yakuake loaded at startup and then it is again loading in 3.5 after the upgrade
<bretzel> I have to say I am using Ubuntu with kubuntu repo loaded and upgraded through synaptic.
<jazwec> bretzel and how can you upgrade your kde
<bretzel> jazwec : Are you also using Ubuntu ?
<jazwec> bretzel kubuntu
<bretzel> Hey wow! Fonts are really good here now!
<bretzel> jazwec ??
<jazwec> bretzel im using kubuntu but i have older version of kde..i have 3.4.3
<bretzel> jazwec Why don't you just upgrade to 3.5 ? goto kubuntu.org and follow the simple steps ( editing your apt-get sources.list ) and do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade ( under sudo of course )
<BigKahuna> how to kill a process from cli using process name not PID?
<bretzel> BigKahuna: killall -9 [process-name]  ??
<angasule> hmm, I can't switch tabs in konqueror with the keyboard, and the google search bar doesn't work, any idea why? It happened before, the next window I open will work, but it's annoying
<_root> hi
<_root> is this the help channel ?
<jjesse> yes _root 
<_root> oky
<_root> my friend has instaled kubuntu 5.10
<_root> and when the instalation is completed
<_root> he cant get to grub
<_root> he gets an error
<_root> grub error 17
<frank23> kde 3.5 is released. Are there still annoying bugs? like artsd crashing like before?
<_root> i'we searched google for help
<_root> but nothink....
<jjesse> frank23: i use kde3.5 w/o issues
<frank23> jjesse: none at all?
<_root> he has just one hard disk
<jjesse> frank23: yes none at all, it works quite well on my dell laptop
<_root> and in bios the first boot option is hdd0
<angasule> _root: does he have any other OS in that computer? or just kubuntu?
<frank23> jjesse: great! I'll install it later on
<_root> yes, winXP
<angasule> I really don't know how to diagnose grub problems without being in front of the pc, sorry :? plus I'm new to kubuntu, I don't know what their magic dust does
<_root> oky TY
<_root> but have u any suggestion
<angasule> hmm, I found what error 17 means: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB. 
<angasule> is the hard disk SCSI?
<davorm> SCSI ? ( what means that )
<angasule> nevermind, you probably don't
<davorm> amm, tell me...
<davorm> i'm not such a n00b...
<angasule> it's a fancy kind of hard disk
<davorm> :D
<angasule> home users have IDE, usually
<davorm> yes
<davorm> servers have SCSI
<davorm> ?
<angasule> yes
<th3l4sts4mur41> !udev
<ubotu> methinks udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<_zajacslv> hi - after installing loki_games - i cannot make changes in menu - Please Help
<angasule> so, I can't really help you, I don't know enough
<davorm> oky ty 
<angasule> you're welcome, sorry I wasn't of much use
<th3l4sts4mur41> qualche italiano online ?
<angasule> io sono argentino :)
<th3l4sts4mur41> la patria del pibe de oro :)
<judgeeye> hi guys - i'm an debian convert and trying my first steps in ubuntu - but I have a problem installing kde:
<judgeeye>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kamera but it is not going to be installed
<judgeeye> can you help me?
<angasule> hehe si
<judgeeye> i am trying: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<th3l4sts4mur41> angasule --> secondo te conviene installare su kubuntu il gdesklets ?
<angasule> th3l4sts4mur41: io non parlo italiano :)
<th3l4sts4mur41> angasule: io parlo poco lo spagnolo :-)
<raphink> angasule: not so bad for someone who doesn't speak italian ;)
<angasule> judgeeye: why would it mention kamera? it's not a kde base package or anything, weird
<raphink> th3l4sts4mur41: ci parli l'inglese per favore
<angasule> raphink: I'm half italian, like most of argentina, and I'm getting my italian citizenship soonish
<raphink> oh ok :)
<angasule> I should really learn italian, hmm
<laszlok> is there any way to renew the nic without doing sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0?
<regeya_> !english
<ubotu> regeya_: What?
<_sara> hey
<regeya_> hm.
<regeya_> ubotu, no, engrish is http://engrish.com
<ubotu> regeya_: okay
<regeya_> w00t
<regeya_> !engrish
<ubotu> from memory, engrish is http://engrish.com
<_sara> has anyone beign able to install themes with the new superkaramba?
<laszlok> _sara: yes, what version of kde?
<_sara> kde 3.5
<laszlok> k then yes i have and i seems to work fine
<_sara> how you do it. I tried installing liquid wheather from get new stuff and no lick
<_sara> luck no lick
<laszlok> did it give an error?
<_sara> could not rename partial file /tmp/kde-sara
<_sara> please check permissions
<laszlok> okay its giving me the same thing
<laszlok> i think last time i install liquid wheather i downloaded it straight from the site
<_sara> I already chek permission and I am the owner and can write and modify
<_sara> I also tried dowloading it from the website but I get a kate seesion with weird characters
<laszlok> http://liquidweather.net/downloads.html
<laszlok> right click --> save as
<laszlok> so it wont open in kate
<_sara> ok i'll try
<_sara> I have a save link as is that the same
<laszlok> ya thats the one
<_sara> yeap it works now, thank you. I still wonder why the other way doesn't work
<laszlok> the kgetnewhotstuff still has some bugs i think
<_sara> ohh thank you again
<laszlok> so hows the weather?
<_sara> waiting for  to  a foot of snow
<laszlok> ya me too, i should be going to class but i dont want to venture outside
<_sara> too sick to go to school today hopefully with the snow I have a better excuse
<davorm> hi, is there any key or simbol to auto complite the name of a file when u wont to open or do a command in shell
<laszlok> well i have to jet, or ill be late
<sampan> davorm, the <tab> key
<laszlok> davorm: tab
<davorm> oky ty
<davorm> :O
<davorm> nice really ty
<pinguino> hi all
<pinguino> little problem post installation, Can anyone help me?
<pinguino> the installation went good, but after rebooting i see only a frozen psichedelyc screen and the mouse arrow... tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing... any hint?
<pinguino> (please.... :-)
<pussfeller> someone tell me what happens when you click on a link in a kde app.. does konq open the webstite, or do you get a text file downloaded into /var/tmp/kdecache ?
<pussfeller> like in konversation
<pussfeller> everytime I click a link, i am getting a text file, this is driving me nuts
<libben> I wanna reinstall XP on my other drive, and its where grub is located also and mbr. what should i do? reinstall xp as usual? boot with kubuntu livecd after that and then overwrite the mbr with grub-install ?
<djk_> pussfeller: i've set konversation to open the link in opera..
<djk_> libben: pretty much yes.
<libben> pussfeller: check ur options
<djk_> libben: although you can also use the install cd to reinstall grub..
<pussfeller> i have been looking thru options, but i see nothing
<djk_> pussfeller: bevaiour -general, somewhere around there.
<djk_> behaviour*
<libben> djk_: isnt that a messy way? i mean, go thru partioning and all that. 
<libben> but ill take it i can get help when im done with windowsxp install, and get back here.
<djk_> libben: not really.. i guess it doesn't matter, but i wouldn't say messy ;)
<pussfeller> djk_: this is a kde prob, not application specific
<pussfeller> it does it in all kde apps
<pussfeller> i assume the file associations are somehow set wrong
<djk_> pussfeller: ah, misunderstood you then.
<pussfeller> djk_: but do you get what I am saying, instead of the webpage itself, from the internet, I get a text copy opened up in a temp cache
<pussfeller> do you get that?
<libben> can i do the installation thing, without reformating the hds ?
<djk_> pussfeller: yea i get it now. mmh, weird
<djk_> libben: yes.
<pussfeller> this is annoying as heck
<pussfeller> its been like this thru 3 upgrade
<lordpatman> hi
<slow-motion> hallo
<djk_> hi
<pussfeller> hah, i fixed it, the file association was konqueror insteead of kfmclient openURL %u text/html
<pussfeller> 1 annoyance down, 3 million to go
<Kraftstoff> hi. is it any page in wiki where I can find information about setting "Ctrl+Alt" as keyboard switcher in KDE? :)
<_stefan> hallo allemaal
<_stefan> zijn hier nederlanders?
<_stefan> hello
<_stefan> is there someone who can help me please?
<Stele> depends on the question i  guess
<Stele> for example, we probably can't help you with a heart transplant
<_stefan> i whas traying to upgrade my KDE to the latest version so i add a mirror to apt and it whas wrom and now i cannot open apt anymore can you help me ?
<Stele> I can't but maybe someone else here can
<EauTisse> guys, I'd like to create a KDE desktop "template" kit for setting new user accounts up on a Ubuntu box ... what files do I need to copy ?
<Riddell> EauTisse: /etc/skel
<_stefan> please yust help me with it
<EauTisse> ah, ok, thanks
<_stefan> what can i do to reset my apt server list?
<hunika> raphink: Hello
<_stefan> hi
<_stefan> hello someone there to help me?>
<_stefan> please???????????????
<_stefan> hello anyone?
<gerst> hi
<_stefan> can you please help me 
<gerst> i could try..
<_stefan> my adept server list is failed i cannot start adept anymore
<gerst> apt-get works in console?
<_stefan> yes
<_stefan> but i dont know how
<gerst> use that :D
<_stefan> no please help i am a beginner user
<gerst> me too :D
<gerst> so.. sorry
<gerst> im new to ubuntu
<gerst> i was a suse user
<_stefan> me to
<_stefan> do you know how to configure update server list?
<gerst> etc/apt/sources.list
<_stefan> ja vanuit console?
<gerst> use mcedit or whatever editor U like
<gerst> you have to be root for this
<_stefan> ok
<_stefan> heb jij het bestand niet meer?
<gerst> what?
<_stefan> kan ik hem namelijk gewoon vervangen 
<_stefan> oh sorry
<_stefan> do you have the .list file for me ?
<_stefan> so i can yust replace it
<gerst> i will paste it to you in private ok?
<_stefan> ok
<_stefan> thanks
<_stefan> ah cannot send must register before private can be use
<_stefan> can you send it bij mail?
<manveru> http://rafb.net/paste
<_stefan> ok
<_stefan> wat is this?
<manveru> this wonderful page is called pastebin
<manveru> you can take text - paste it and write the url of it here
<gerst> I cant.. `cos Im not registred user..
<gerst> wait
<gerst> here is the list.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77699.html
<_stefan> ok
<manveru> oO
<manveru> was only a hint... they are really useful
<_stefan> wich one
<_stefan> thanks 
<_stefan> wich one must i have 
<gerst> manveru good site
<gerst> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Xg5BFl28.html
<_stefan> thanks
<_stefan> please wait i am going to past it
<_stefan> oke i whant to past it and save but i cant save i am not a root user i have no root pasword 
<_stefan> its not visible
<gerst> ?
<_stefan> hih yes i am normal user but havent made a root user is there normaly one made?
<gerst> than user sudo mcedit...
<_stefan> what is the defould root password
<gerst> user
<laszlok> _stefan: what happened to it?
<gerst> there is no default root psw
<_stefan> ok
<gerst> user=use
<gerst> :D
<_stefan> i cannot open the editor
<gerst> or sudo passwd root
<gerst> and make a root psw
<_stefan> oke have a root password
<douglas> Is there any programs comparable to audacity but using the kde/qt interface?
<_stefan> oke managed
<_stefan> i am going to test it
<_stefan> yes yes yes thanks for good help
<_stefan> its resolved
<Stele> see i told you someone could help you
<_stefan> oke can you allso help me to upgragde to kde 3.5
<_stefan> thanks
<_stefan> how do i upgrade my KDE to 3.5
<_martin> Read www.kubuntu.org for info on upgrade to 3.5
<_stefan> thanks guys must leave now see ya later
<gerst> is there an easy way to share an internet connection?
<lordpatman> cu
<ClayG> dial up or broadband?
<ClayG> gerst: 
<ClayG> I am hoping broadband, that just seemed like a dial up question
<ClayG> if broadband, spend 20-30 bucks and buy a router from walmart
<gerst> wireless
<gerst> over pppoe
<ClayG> does your wireless have little holes in the back that look like they are shaped like a big phone cord?
<ClayG> you have to find the cords that look like "big phone cords" and match them to holes
<jaro> hey you guys
<jaro> hmm... i've got a new Router
<jaro> will it work for Linux too ?
<jaro> i mean despite the fact it says winxp on the box
<jaro> its a D-Link 4-Port Ethernet Broadband Router
<pussfeller> yes
<hugelmopf> jaro: if it is a normal router, there should not be any problems.
<kkathman> puttin Windows XP on the box is just a marketing gimmick
<pussfeller> its kinda dumb to put it on a router
<kkathman> if they put Linux on the box...kinda dumb
<pussfeller> or at least, not put linux on the box, if you going to use something as redundant as an xp symbol
<kkathman> pussfeller: well not really...its marketing
<pussfeller> i get ya
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> if a person doesnt really know and they see one that says Windows XP and another says nothing, or Linux...they'll buy the winxp
<kkathman> hehe
<hugelmopf> anybody of you experienced in network settings? i seem to have something messed up with my DNS settings, which makes konqueror load pages very slowly.
<kkathman> hugelmopf: are you dhcp?
<hugelmopf> yes
<jaro> hmm great guys
<pussfeller> i bought a usb hd and they said windows and mac on it
<kkathman> the network should get your DNS automatically then
<kkathman> could be that the DNS server it got is just yukky
<kkathman> you might try resetting your modem
<pussfeller> and i had to stop and consider, is this one touch drive some sort of whack nut porduct that needs windows to work
<jaro> ... but the thing is when I loaded 192.168.0.1 with my browser nothing happend, whereas on the other computer with winxp a loginbox came up
<hugelmopf> kkathman: that's what i thought. i did the kubuntu-installation at university, and now i saw the university domain showing up in /etc/resolv.conf (as "search") even though i am connected to my own dhcp-router here, so that doesn't seem right to me.
<pussfeller> well, jaro, its possible the routers webinterface uses activex controls to work
<pussfeller> but that wont stop the router from working right once its configured
<hugelmopf> jaro: maybe more likely is that you have not setup your network on kubuntu yet?
<pussfeller> yeah what he said
<jaro> i had set it up with a static ip adress
<hugelmopf> jaro: then set it up as DHCP now
<jaro> maybe i would then have to change to dhcp ?
<jaro> hm ok... i must do that later.. 
<jaro> otherwise i wouldnt be able to chat ^^
<jaro> thanks for helping
<hugelmopf> jaro: np. do you know/figure out yourself, where to change it?
<jaro> hmm 
<jaro> sure
<jaro> but
<pussfeller> so should i use ubuntu-server on my fileserver/gateway, or install freebsd on it
<pussfeller> i dont want no gui
<jaro> i had some kind of exp. with kubuntu now, which means, whenever I set the NetworkConfig with the ControlCenter, it didnt work.So i had to set it with a shell.
<hugelmopf> pussfeller: you are in the wrong channel for an unbiased answer to that question ;-)
<pussfeller> not really.. i wanna know if anyone has tried ubuntu server and found it to be good, bad, what
<jaro> the control center always forgot to add the Gateway to /etc/network/interfaces
<pussfeller> does it need x to work?
<hugelmopf> jaro: GUI tools might not be good, I am not using them. it should be easiest to edit /etc/network/interfaces itself
<pussfeller> i suppose x wouldnt kill me, it would just be slow
<jaro> hugelmopf:  hm yea, but i thought it would be some kind of bug... because the networkinterface itself is really nice
<Slyder0244> my kubuntu is broken anyone think they can help me out
<hugelmopf> Slyder: are there more details coming?
<Slyder0244> yea i was waiting to see if anyone was around
<Slyder0244> i can't boot into kde i just get a command prompt for logging in and then no gui
<mixi> !transparenci
<ubotu> mixi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Slyder0244> i think it's from where i tried to install a kdm theme 
<hugelmopf> Slyder: if you login and issue "/etc/init.d/kdm restart" and look at the messages, if it fails, does that give you any hints?
<hugelmopf> sorry, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Slyder0244> well i'll reboot and try 
<Oti1> what's a good set of groups to register a new user account under if I want to make the account "idiot-proof" ?
<Oti1> there's "user", of course ...
<angasule> idiots are too clever
<Oti1> are there somet groups that are "nested" in others, i.e. does "user" cover other groups too ?
<Oti1> angasule: haha, yeah
<angasule> no, there's no nesting
<angasule> each file has permissions for the owner, the group and the rest
<angasule> hmm, I'm taking screenshots of kubuntu to show to some friends, but I can't find good hamster porn
<Oti1> angasule: so if a user is not admin, they have to belong to a whole list of groups such as "audio", "cdrom" etc ?
<Oti1> .... in order to use the cdrom or the sound card ?
<Slyder0244> well i tried that hugelmopf
<Slyder0244> all it did was say kdm is stopping and then starting and nothing happened
<angasule> Oti1: yeah, unless everybody is allowed to use them, or a program run by a user that has access (like root) let's other use that resource
<angasule> and my grammar is no good today heh sorry about that
<hugelmopf> Slyder: then you'll have to consider your change again. it worked before some change, right?
<bam_> anyone know how to make a certian program be the default open for a particular file type
<Slyder0244> yea it worked before that but i already deleted the theme and the kdmrc file and restored the old one yet none of that seemed to help
<hugelmopf> bam_: open Konqueror -- Settings -- Confgure --> there you can configure Filetype-Application links
<hugelmopf> Slyder: how did you install the new theme in first place?
<Oti1> angasule: well those are the more obvious ones but there are a whole bunch of other groups that are less obvious
<Slyder0244> i put it in the theme directory with the old one and then changed the line in the kdmrc file to point to it like it said on kde-look
<Oti1> angasule: where's a good place to look for this kind of info ?
<Slyder0244> could it be another problem beyond the kdm i just figured that had to be what caused the problem since i can't get to a gui login
<hugelmopf> Slyder: i am a bit lost without more details, and since you have to reboot every time to try something, it is a bit difficult.
<bam_> hmmm lemme look again, sure I didnt see anything familiar
<angasule> Oti1: I think the file /etc/group lists all the groups, no description or anything, though, but a nice starting point, maybe?
<Slyder0244> yea i see what you are saying hugelmopf i'm not sure what other details i could give ya 
<Slyder0244> i just know i can't boot into kde and i'd like to be able to do that again ya know heh
<hugelmopf> Slyder: you can try the following: login at the command prompt and issue "startx". see whether this starts up your KDE.
<MoreFX> Hi! I am trying to get pcmcia to work on my thinkpad. Yenta is up and running but the wlan card is not detected. KDE reports two emty slots. Can I scan for pcmcia devices manually?
<Oti1> angasule: well I can see the list of the groups in the config pannel for users & groups. I *especially* need descriptions ! ;-)
<Oti1> angasule: but I hear from other sources that being part of the "user" group only is sufficient
<Slyder0244> k i'll give that a try hugelmopf thanx
<hugelmopf> Oti1: what about looking which groups your main user is in, that should be sufficient, should it not?
<hugelmopf> angasule: depends on what the user ought to do
<hugelmopf> -angasule, +Oti1
<Oti1> hugelmopf: well my only current user is the admin user .. I do *not* want mam and dad to have the same groups
<Oti1> I'll just try them out with "user" only
<Oti1> see how that suits them
<Oti1> cheers 
<angasule> Oti1: create a new user, and then check what groups it belongs to
<hugelmopf> that wont be enough
<hugelmopf> audio e.g. they might want ;-)
<_jaro> :-)
<_jaro> ROuter working now
<_jaro> I just forgot to refresh IP
<hugelmopf> :-)
<bam_> i see application  preference order but when I open it konquerer take over, dont want this
<rysiek> hello guys
<rysiek> any ideas on how to make xmms/BMP play Monkey Audio (*.ape) files?
<sioux> hi people..  who hep me to configure 3d drivers for my ati range 128??  The guide in wiki do not work for range 128 :(
<gerst> how can change the fonts under wine?
<sioux> I sow something about dri and mesa which are already provided by kubuntu, but I am not able to configure it
<angasule> sioux: mesa is a software driver, I believe
<sioux> angasule yes it is!
<sioux> ATI do not provide offcial linux driver for that card :(
<Slyder0244> well that didn't work hugelmopf, i think it's a problem with the xorg
<hugelmopf> bam_: "kcontrol" -> "KDE components" -> File Associations
<hugelmopf> Slyder: but startx should have given you a bit more information about the error?
<Slyder0244> fatal io error 104
<_martin> Hey guys. I hope you can help me with this issue. I've been running Kubuntu for the last 2 months and I love it. There is just one thing. I can't activate the WLAN card... I can do a "sudo kcontrol" and activate it but after 1 second it gets deactivate again >< Any ideas how I could fix it??? PS. I know the card is working, tested it in XP. It's an Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<Slyder0244> and it said something about not being able to start xorg i believe and i remember trying to disable xorg before i had to reboot 
<Slyder0244> then after that reboot i couldn't get back into kde
<hugelmopf> Slyder: where did you disable xorg?
<Slyder0244> in the ksysguard i tried killing the process and then everything froze up 
<angasule> _martin: I have breezy badger and the default install includes a Wireless LAN Manager (KWiFiManager), maybe that would be of use
<hugelmopf> _martin: what kind of wireless network (encryption)?
<hugelmopf> Slyder: you killed the x-server while you were using it? hmmmm... need more infos from "startx"
<Slyder0244> yea that's what i did but i thought xorg was just controlling the tranlucencies and shadows....guess i was wrong
<_martin> I have WPA encryption and MAC filtering
<Slyder0244> how do you scroll up while in the command prompt hugelmopf 
<hugelmopf> Slyder: Shift-PageUp 
<Slyder0244> or would their be a log all of that was written to that i could read off the hard disk
<hugelmopf> _martin: MAC filtering is no problem. WPA: i'll let somebody else comment, i don't use it myself.
<hugelmopf> _martin: i think you will beed wpasupplicant, but i don't have experience in setting it up
<hugelmopf> -beed, +need
<_martin> Hmmm, I managed to find the AP with KWiFiManager but I can't connect to it. I'll just remove the WPA encryption. No need for it anyway since I have MAC filtering :P
<_martin> Brb
<sikor_sxe> where can i get kubuntu sourcecode?
<hugelmopf> _martin: MAC filtering is by far no replacement for encryption. anybody can spoof a MAC address
<Slyder0244> hugelmopf, Parse error on line 21 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slyder0244> that's from the xorg log
<hugelmopf> slyder: that looks very good. what is that line and its surroundings?
<Slyder0244> i can send ya the log if that would be easier
<kkathman> sikor_sxe: kubuntu.org
<kkathman> sikor_sxe: but, kubuntu is basically ubuntu with KDE
<hugelmopf> slyder: no, it seems you have already identified the right spot. maybe you could paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kkathman> sikor_sxe: so, basically you really dont get the "source" per se.
<Slyder0244> can do hugelmopf 
<_martin> wOOt!!!!! KWifiManager worked now... connected via WLAN!! :D :D :D
<hugelmopf> _martin: congrats. but read my line above!
<Slyder0244> hugelmopf, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/450040
<hugelmopf> slyder: i actually wanted your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and not the log.
<Slyder0244> oh opps sorry
<Slyder0244> hugelmopf, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/450043
<hugelmopf> Slyder: you might have already noticed yourself: the :unscaled " should not be on a new line
<Slyder0244> yea i saw that was a problem i didn't know why though
<hugelmopf> these two lines need to be:
<hugelmopf>         FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<hugelmopf>         FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<hugelmopf> Slyder: have you edited xorg.conf with the nano editor?
<Slyder0244> no
<hugelmopf> or with anything else?
<Slyder0244> nope
<Slyder0244> didn't even know where the file was till you told me
<hugelmopf> strange. but just fix these lines and reboot
<Slyder0244> k now i just gotta get knoppix to let me write to the file last time i tried editing the files it wouldn't let me write them
<hugelmopf> slyder: you'll have to do that as root. try "su" to get a root prompt
<Slyder0244> yea i went into su/root but it won't let me edit it, just says it can't set a read only document to be modified
<hugelmopf> then the disk is mounted read/only
<Slyder0244> i checked the properites and changed it to read and write for every user
<True_Chaos|Lapto> Hey, I think im missing a driver or something, because my DVD drive isnt being recognised.  All its reading as is a cdrom drive.  Im on a laptop if that helps.
<Slyder0244> and unticked the read only box
<hugelmopf> True_Chaos: you might need libdvdcss to play movie DVDs
<True_Chaos|Lapto> hugelmopf, k
<hugelmopf> True_Chaos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<True_Chaos|Lapto> im not seeing libdvdcss in apt-cache search libdvd
<hugelmopf> no, read my link
<Kaloqn_8008> try www.google.com
<Kaloqn_8008> <True_Chaos|Lapto>
<nrdb> Hi I have just installed kubuntu, I was wondering what the root password was, I don't remember it asking me.
<hugelmopf> nrdb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<True_Chaos|Lapto> nrdb, doesnt have one set...  use sudo
<[Relic] > is there an easy way to import configs from an old install to a new one?
<nrdb> I have just installed kubuntu, I was wondering what the default root password is, I don't remember it asking on install.
<hugelmopf> nrdb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<True_Chaos|Lapto> nrdb IT didnt ask for one during install.  There currently is no root password set.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> nrdb, if you want to set a root password, type sudo passwd root
<nrdb> True_Chaos|Lapto: isn't this a bit of a security issue?
<True_Chaos|Lapto> dont ask me.  I just know how to set one.
<nrdb> True_Chaos|Lapto: hugelmopf: ok I got my root shell now anyway, thank for the help.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> sudo is effectively the same thing
<libben> isnt there any ff 1.5 out for us numbs who dont know how to do it from source?
<kkathman> yep
<_jaro> hey you guys
<kkathman> libben easy...
<_jaro> I would like to know where things install when I install them via kynaptic
<libben> kkathman: hit me with one then ?=)
<kkathman> libben:  download it from the ff site, and install it in your home dir.  Then symlink it to /usr/bin
<kkathman> works great
<libben> why symlink it ?
<libben> its not like i would type firefox in terminal
<kkathman> that way you can just type "firefox" and it goes
<kkathman> I dunno how you want to access it
<kkathman> I removed the ff I had
<kkathman> then deleted /usr/bin/firefox
<kkathman> installed ff 1.5 in my home
<libben> well, when u try to access firefox, u should be in an x envoiroment. 
<kkathman> then created a symlink in /usr/bin
<kkathman> yep...seeing thats kinda the purpose of a browser
<kkathman> you can be at the CLI and type firefox and it should run
<libben> whats CLI ?
<kkathman> command line interface
<libben> =)
<_jaro> can someone tell me where I can change the desktop application type like from kde to gnome ?
<kkathman> anyway thats how you install it simply
<kkathman> _jaro just log out and re log in under gnome and it should ask you if you want to make it default
<_jaro> ah
<_jaro> hmm
<_jaro> and.. ok.. I installed Enlightenment from Apt, where did it actually go, and how can i find out where other installed programs go
<_jaro> i remember there was some kind of command , some log file
<kkathman> dont know about enlightenment
<kkathman> this is a kubuntu channel not enlightenment :)
<kkathman> but i think there is an e channel out there
<True_Chaos|Lapto> hmm.  this is wierd.  I get audio but no video
<khalif> Good afternoon!
<khalif> How is eeveryone today?
<_jaro> i mean in general
<_jaro> how can i find out in which Directory a program is gonna be installed
<khalif> I'm a noob to linux and I was wondering if I could get a little help....
<dodger> which "programmname"
<_jaro> any program
<_jaro> ah
<_jaro> in which file is that information ?
<dodger> oops, soory "be installed"? I think you can read the .deb file
<_jaro> ah wasnt there a config file from where i built a program
<_jaro> but what if the deb file is on server
<_jaro> like in Synaptic
<dodger> hmm, there is an apt-option that just downloads the file
<kkathman> _jaro are you looking for /etc/inittab?
<True_Chaos|Lapto> Ok, when trying to play a dvd, all I get is really jerky audio.  This is a burned movie dvd, and works in my dvd player on my windows machine, and the dvd player for my tv... and I cant figure out why it wont play
<_jaro> what is that ?
<dodger> what is what?
<libben> kkathman: i just downloaded the tar.gz file. its just unpack it and run the bash script "firefox" ? why aint there a make and make install and all that ?
<kkathman> _jaro it like tells you what things are started on your system
<khalif> I want to change the look of my Kunbuntu desktop and I downloaded some new ones, but I can't install them using the icon manager.
<kkathman> libben: because thats not the source
<kkathman> libben: you said you didnt want the source
<kkathman> and yah thats all ya do
<_jaro> ok
<_jaro> once again
<libben> i downloaded from getfirefox
<_jaro> 1. I start Kynaptic
<khalif> could someone tell me what folder I need to put the icons in and then what I need to do to get the desktop to use them?
<_jaro> 2. I install a program, which i found on some multiverse there
<_jaro> 3. I want to know how to actually start that program, and where it's directories are
<kkathman> _jaro that wont get you 1.5 will it?  only 1.0.7 I think
<khalif> Also what folder do I place applications in that I want to use?
<kkathman> _jaro: you want to know where firefox is?
<dodger> well, you cannot read the deb-file, it's binary. but cat a deb file makes cool sounds :-)
<_jaro> i wasnt talking about ff
<dodger> _jaro: then you type which and the name of the programm
<kkathman> ok
<_jaro> it always says like /usr/bin ... 
<_jaro> but thats only the binaries
<_jaro> not the data folders
<kkathman> _jaro: to start the program...do whereis <program>  then just type it
<khalif> Anybody have any experience with changing their icons in Kubuntu?
<kkathman> why do you want to know where all the directories are?
<_jaro> because i want to know where stuff is on my computer ^^
<kkathman> nah you dont need to know that
<kkathman> lol
<_jaro> hmm.. and when will the K-Menu be altered ?
<kkathman> some proggies alter the K-menu others dont
<kkathman> but you can edit the k menu yourself
<_jaro> i can
<kkathman> _jaro some programs will give you a choice or where they install, others dont
<_jaro> yes
<_jaro> hm
<_jaro> i never saw that
<pv_> quite funny, installing the kde 3.5 packages frees 215 MB disk space (or so apt advertises)
<kkathman> pv_ yah you soon find out why
<kkathman> hehe
<pv_> please enlighten me (even if this was a joke :)
<elgordo12345> Hello everyone.   What is the opinion of KDE 3.5 ?    
<kkathman> elgordo12345: wait till it comes into the official repos
<elgordo12345> ok.  so once it stabalizes they'll move it to the standard ones then right? 
<kkathman> yes
<elgordo12345> great.  I'll let other people feel the pain first!   Thanks
<kkathman> believe me they are
<gerst> anyone knows a good online form fill program? like roboform under windoz
<nrdb> Hi I would like to use OObase to connect to a postgresql database, does anyone know if this is possible?
<Slyder0244> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf file
<angasule> gerst: umh, I'm not sure what roboform does, sounds similar to the KDE wallet
<gerst> can kde wallet fill any kind of online form with 1 click?
<angasule> I don't fill online forms, so I don't know
<libben> what does firefox %u does?
<angasule> gerst: there's also a firefox extension called 'autoform' which may be of use
<angasule> libben: umh, ask in the firefox channel?
* angasule reads a post where someone brags about MS Office's wordcount feature o_O
<vblanton> Anyone know why dragging a box on the desktop is slow and "laggy"?
<khalif> What do I need to do to get the "home" and "trashcan" icons to appear on my desktop?
<vblanton> xG7Lie4
<vblanton> asdasd
<angasule> vblanton: maybe you have the wrong driver?
<DRAGON_Ultra> how many things you doing at once
<angasule> vblanton: oops :)
<vblanton> angasule: I'm running nvidia driver
<vblanton> I90eja
<vblanton> oops, sorry for the random letters, my cat is pouncing around
<DRAGON_Ultra> lol
<khalif> I would like to have the home and trashcan on my desktop. What should I do to enable that?
<vblanton> DRAGON_Ultra: only one thing. talking here
<DRAGON_Ultra> k
<DRAGON_Ultra> hmm
<vblanton> khalif: you can drag the home icon on the desktop
<vblanton> khalif: as for the trash bin...
<khalif> When I drag the home icon onto the desktop, will it just move the folder to my desktop folder or will it make an alias?
<vblanton> khalif: im not sure... one sec
<vblanton> khalif: it should ask you if you want to make a link or not
<khalif> ok.....
<vblanton> anyone know how to add the trash can to the desktop? I can't remember
<libben> how do i install plugins for firefox 1.5 ? like macromedia and so on?
<vblanton> libben: macromedia isn't a plugin
<vblanton> libben: plugins are apps developed for the firefox browser, downloadable at the firefox homepage
<libben> true
<vblanton> libben: in order to instal macromedia you can go to the macromedia webpage
<vblanton> libben: there are linux instructions there
<vblanton> does anyone else get a choppy effect when dragging a highlighting box across one corner of the desktop to the other?
<kkathman> vblanton: I do not
<kkathman> well I say that...its not like windows I guess
<vblanton> hmm.. weird. Especially since I have a geforce 6800gt and the latest drivers..
<vblanton> not that I really mind, but it's just funky
<vblanton> maybe I should upgrade to kde 3.5
<khalif> If I wanted to install some new programs would I put them in /usr/share or in /usr/share/apps?
<DRAGON_Ultra> never had good luck with Nvidia
<vblanton> khalif: well, first i'd check if Adept has it!
<vblanton> khalif: that way you don't have to deal with installing it yourself
<vblanton> khalif: if Adept doesn't have it, then try opening Adept Going to Adept > Manage Repositories and enable the other repositories, fetch updates and check if Adept has it again.
<khalif> I've gott Kubuntu installed on an old Thinkpad and because it doesn't have an Ethernet port I have to download programs using my iMac then move them to the laptop using my usb drive.
<vblanton> oh
<khalif> Since I'm doing this manually, I need to know which directory to copy and un-tar the apps to.....
<vblanton> In that case, you can place them in your home folder, or in a system folder like /usr/games/bin or whatever. I'm not to knowledge about the system directory structure and where apps go, so you should ask someone else if you want to install it in the system.
<vblanton> But, I usually install stuff in my home directory
<vblanton> and then link to it in the menu
<khalif> thanks vblanton
<vblanton> no problemo
<vblanton> Also, most apps will self-install themselves in the appropriate places!
<vblanton> If you are compiling them...
<vblanton> have fun
<angasule> what's a good kde-friendly bittorrent program? ktorrent crashes constantly
<jaro> hi there
<angasule> hello
#kubuntu 2005-12-11
<os2mac> hello everyone
<khalif> Anyone know how to delete folders?
<kkathman> khalif: from the CLI?
<kkathman> rm -rf <folder>
<khalif> Well I wanted to do it from the desktop, but when I try to move the folder into the trash can, I get an error...
<angasule> khalif: from konqueror, select them and press delete, or right click on them and select the 'delete' option
<angasule> what error, khalif?
<kkathman> khalif: probably a permissions error
<vblanton> Anyone know why mp3 files are unsupported in a clean kubuntu install?
<kkathman> or that the directory has something in it
<jbueler> what does it mean when a repository is signed with a GPG key?
<kkathman> jbueler: means that if you get it, and you use that person's key and there are no errors, that the package is authetically his/hers
<khalif> No it says that creating folders is not supported in the trash protocol. What does that mean?
<vblanton> jbueler: GPG key's prove the authenticity of the repository.
<kkathman> vblanton: yah thats what I just said :)
<vblanton> kkathman: didn't notice, was just typing and not looks ;)
<vblanton> um, so why aren't mp3 files playing in a base kubuntu installl?
<vblanton> ghehe
<angasule> khalif: maybe folders can't be put in the trash, you have to delete them directly (and therefore you won't be able to undelete them)
<vblanton> angasule: no way
<angasule> vblanton: legal issues, I guess, you need help getting them to play?
<angasule> vblanton: no way what?
<jbueler> oh so if i'm trying to add a repository how do I go about adding the key....
<jbueler> i have tried this...# wget http://repos.knio.it/key.asc
<jbueler> # apt-key add key.asc
<vblanton> angasule: folder can be deleted, i assume that he's trying to drag the folder onto the icon on the tasbar and it's automatically attempting to make a "copy" within the trash protocol. who knows why. sounds like a bug to me.
<angasule> it'd be nice if there was a switch to auto-add all mp3 packages for the programs you've installed (so if you install k3b, k3b-mp3 is installed, etc)
<angasule> vblanton: that's what I said
<vblanton> angasule: right, but you can drag a folder into a trash can window screen, or right click folders and send them into the trash, just not drag onto the icon.
<vblanton> angasule: so how do I get mp3's working in my proggies?
<angasule> vblanton: hmm, you're right, it doesn't make sense, though
<angasule> vblanton: what are your proggies?
<vblanton> angasule: just the base kubuntu system
<vblanton> angasule: k3b has an mp3 package, what about kaffeine and amarok
<jbueler> umm never mind I think I just got it...
<angasule> vblanton: you have to install the win32codecs, let me get you the link
<angasule> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<khalif> Thanks kkathman. I used that CLI tip you gave. :)
<vblanton> angasule: I didn't know that mp3's are win32codecs.
<angasule> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_5.10
<vblanton> ok lemme see
<angasule> err, no, you're right, my head is messed up, vblanton, disregard that, but the links are fine :)
<robotgeek> vblanton: if you install the xine engine, mp3's should work fine on amarok
<khalif> vblanton: Do I drag the home folder to the desktop or /home/(username) folder to get the home icon to appear?
<vblanton> angasule: thanks for the link
<angasule> you're welcome
<vblanton> khalif: just drag it on over!
<vblanton> khalif: either way will work though
<khalif> LOL! Which folder though: The home folder or the username folder?
<vblanton> khalif: ok, you can send a link of the /home/khalif folder, or just drag the home icon on your kicker (taskbar) on to the desktop
<Insom__> which codec package do i need to play realmedia files?
<khalif> Hmmm, Interesting: I don't have a home icon on my taskbar. How do i enable that?  :O 
<vblanton> khalif: oh? you can drag it on from konqi
<khalif> ok
<vblanton> khalif: when you open konqi, you'll see a link to home
<vblanton> khalif: you can drag that link on to the taskbar
<vblanton> khalif: then, i'd recomend changing the icon to the cool house :P
<khalif> How do I do that (Change Icon)?
<vblanton> khalif: if you right click and icon and click properties you'll be able to click on the image of the icon to change it
<vblanton> (within the properties dialogue)
<khalif> OH!
<khalif> 8) 
<vblanton> :) Cool, huh? You haven't seen 1% yet ;)
<vblanton> khalif: there are so many cool things you can do with a linux-box its increadible...
<vblanton> khalif: do you know what superkaramba is?
<angasule> Insom__: hmm, did you google for "kubuntu wiki real" or something like that? my connection is so loaded right now I can't load the google main page...
<khalif> No, tell me:  :P 
<vblanton> khalif: Once you get a feel of linux and your a bit more comfortable with the system, I recommend checking out superkaramba. its a tool for having widgets on your desktop (like a weather notifier, or a music player directly on your desktop screen).
<vblanton> The next version of Kubuntu will have it built in, and you can install the newest version of KDE if you want it (it is also built-in).
<vblanton> Or, you can install the seperate package out of Adept.
<angasule> khalif: if you press ALT and SPACE at the same time, and then write the name of a program (like 'konqueror'), then press ENTER, the application opens (it's really nice if you don't want to use the mouse so much)
<vblanton> sure thing
<vblanton> you can also do mathematical equations in that dialog box ;)
<angasule> vblanton: how?
<vblanton> I think you just type "1 + 2" or whatever and hit entger
<angasule> doesn't work for me :?
<khalif> Ok two things: First, I'm trying to change the icon using properties like you said, but after I click ok, nothing happens. What am I doing incorrectly?
<vblanton> khalif: if you choose a new icon and hit OK it should change immediately
<khalif> also when i press ALT + SPACEBAR together something called katapult appears. What's that?
<vblanton> you could try refreshing the desktop, but I doubt that's necessary (right click on desktop and click refresh)
<vblanton> khalif: a easy program finding tool.
<vblanton> angasule: open up the run command dialog and type in 1+2
<vblanton> angasule: and then hit enter
<jbueler> got another question....about installing a program and repository...
<jbueler> can someone help?
<vblanton> angasule: mine opens with alt + f2 but I think i changed it from the default one..
<vblanton> jbueler: shoot
<jbueler> I'm trying to install k9copy by adding the repository and the key which I did but when I install the 
<jbueler> adept thing says BREAk(install)
<angasule> vblanton: alt + f2 is another thing, try alt + space
<vblanton> angasule: I changed my default shortcuts :)
<angasule> vblanton: yes, but alt + f2 also runs programs, and it does work as a calculator like you said (I just tried it :P )
<vblanton> jbueler: I'm not sure. i haven't been using kubuntu for long enough to tell you about adept. I can only answer general linux q's
<vblanton> angasule: oh, ok :)
<vblanton> angasule: great :)
<angasule> alt + space calls a program called Katapult
<vblanton> angasule: rigt
<jbueler> oh no problem thanks though! I'm brand new to linux and Kubuntu so thanks
<jbueler> anyways
<vblanton> jbueler: i don't think you need to add a key... just the repo
<os2mac> who wants to know about adept?
<vblanton> jbueler
<os2mac> what's the problem?
<jbueler> well I added a repository then selected the packeage 
<jbueler> but under action it says BREAK(install)
<jbueler> whats this mean and how can I fix?
<EMMESHEMI> i am setting up kontact and ran across the spam filters.  I have a choice of bogofilter or GMX spam Filter.  Any suggestions?
<os2mac> sounds like a problem with dependancies....
<os2mac> did you try to use apt-get?
<vblanton> os2mac: he's using Adept
<jbueler> no not sure the exacty way to do it....
<jbueler> is it apt-get install "packageName" ?
<os2mac> I understand that... but maybe it will work with apt-get...
<vblanton> EMMESHEMI: you can use both, right? ;)
<os2mac> yes...
<EMMESHEMI> oy
<EMMESHEMI> yes
<vblanton> EMMESHEMI: :) That's what I did
<EMMESHEMI> work ok?
<khalif> Ok, here's a big question: How can I get those vertical lines in the menubar to disappear?
<EMMESHEMI> in windows world..they tend to compete for the same message if you have 2 spam filters
<vblanton> EMMESHEMI: Give it a try, you can always change it later.
<vblanton> EMMESHEMI: or pick one and see if it works for you
<khalif> I'm also still trying to figure out what directory I need to install applications into...
<vblanton> khalif: what vertical lines?
<khalif> There are thse vertical lines that are all over my menubar, I think they are a part of the style or system them. But no matter what style or theme I use, the lines are still there....
<khalif> :( 
<vblanton> khalif: I'm not sure what you mean, but i'm not using the default style, so you maybe someone else can help ya
<khalif> ok...
<Hentai^XP> possibly vid ram is borked
<khalif> I think I asked you this already vblanton, but what folder to I copy applications that I've downloaded into?
<vblanton> khalif: you can place them in your home folder
<vblanton> khalif: make a directory called apps or whatever, and install them in there.
<khalif> should I do '/home/khalif/.kde/apps' or should do '/home/khalif/apps'?
<khalif> Also I know you guys are getting sick of me but I got one more question: I know how to un-tar a file, but how can I open a .zip file in linux using the CLI?
<kylev> khalif: there is probably an "unzip" program for you
<kylev> it's in the unzip package
<kylev> bah, wait, sorry.
<kylev> unzip package on centos
<kylev> forgot what channel I was on :P
<hacked_hank> hello
<khalif> No I actually have it. I jsut checked adept. So all I have to do is call it from the cli like so: unzip (name-of-file) right?
<jbueler> whats this mean...."E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<jbueler> this is the error I get when i try to apt-get from konsole
<vblanton> goodbye all
<angasule> bye vblanton 
<Hobbsee> morning all
<angasule> jbueler: do you have adept open?
<khalif> thanks vblanton
<khalif> hello hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey khalif 
<khalif> hows it hangin?  :D 
<khalif> I'm s corny....
<Hobbsee> hey os2mac 
<khalif> I'm so corny
<Hobbsee> clearly
<khalif> lol!
<khalif> You have to excuse me, I'm a NOOB....  O:) 
<os2mac> Lo Hobbsee...
<os2mac> howzit?
<Hobbsee> yeah, good, just got home :)
<os2mac> same here... waiting for the snow.
<Hobbsee> snow?  *is jealous*
<jbueler> angasule: sorry I was trying to figure this out...yeah its open
<jbueler> you think that is the problem ?
<Hobbsee> jbueler: if it's an error about the directory being locked or something, yes
<Hobbsee> i came in late
<jbueler> yeah it says its locked...I closed it I'll try again...
<jbueler> yep that looks like it damn I feel dumb...thanks'
<Hobbsee> no problems 
<Hobbsee> plenty of people come in here with that error, dont worry
<jbueler> Hobbsee: you have time for another newbie question?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> got no idea if i'll be able to answer it, but i'll give it a shot
<jbueler> i'm trying to ultimately install k9copy it has dependacnies that aren't availible
<jbueler> so I found them and downloaded a .deb file
<jbueler> is this something I can istall the package from?
<Hobbsee> you found the dependancies from where?
<Hobbsee> did you download a .deb of the dependancies, or a deb of the k9copy?
<jaro> hey you guys
<jbueler> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fq%2Fqt-x11-free%2Flibqt3c102-mt_3.3.4-3_i386.deb&md5sum=ef0153655738cd107b81fafa5724897e&arch=i386&type=main
<Hobbsee> a deb of the k9copy, i presume
<jaro> do You know if it is possible to install WarCraft III on Linux ?
<jbueler> yeah thats what it says...
<Hobbsee> jaro: ah, yes, i think so, with wine or cedega, or maybe there's a  native version of it
<Hobbsee> jbueler: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<Hobbsee> you dont want to get the packages from debian
<jbueler> oh ok.
<jbueler> there is one other pakage I'll try to get that to work...
<Hobbsee> jbueler: as for the k9copy deb that you want to run
<jbueler> yeah
<Hobbsee> in a console, cd to the directory where you downloaded it, and type "sudo dpkg -i filename<tab>"
<jaro> hmm
<jbueler> well I was trying to use apt-get for k9copy but it was saying there are other dependacies that weren't available
<jaro> how can i install cedega
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Hobbsee> jbueler: post the entire error you got to the pastebin?
<Hobbsee> !info k9copy
* Hobbsee compiles k9copy
<khalif> How do i use the 'unzip' command to open a .zip file in the CLI?
<Hobbsee> jbueler: this is probably safer - i'll compile it and send a deb to you to install...
<_mike> hello
<jbueler> oh ok...sure
<Hobbsee> debian packages dont always work - it's safer to compile them
<_mike> whats happening out there people/
<_mike> ?
<Hobbsee> er...
<_mike> lol how much does this Operating System can do?
<[Relic] > anyone know where the color profiles arte stored for the desktop?
<raphink> indeed, Debian packages shouldn't be installed as such
<_mike> or how much can this operating system can do?
<raphink> but compiled in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> raphink: getting a problem with make for it though...
<raphink> which package Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> k9copy
<raphink> _mike: what do you mean?
<raphink> where did you take it Hobbsee and what error do you get on make?
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/450306
<_mike> wanting to know what all this OS can do?
<Hobbsee> grabbed the source at http://k9copy.free.fr/index.php and built it via ./configure, then that was at the end of make
<raphink> Hobbsee: did you try to dpkg-buildpackage it ?
<raphink> _mike: it can do anything you want an OS to do
<Hobbsee> no, how do i do that?
<raphink> Hobbsee: you got a .deb right?
<Hobbsee> no, i went straight from source
<_mike> does it got good antivirus and firewall
<_mike> that are easy to use
<raphink> Hobbsee: oh ok
<raphink> Hobbsee: planning to package it?
<raphink> _mike: no need for antiviruses
<Hobbsee> raphink: well, with checkinstall, and sending it to him, yes
<raphink> and as of firewall, it's always better to have a dedicated machine or router for it
<Hobbsee> ooh, better still...
<_mike> because this operating system is ok agenst viruses that a windows pc can get
<_mike> ?
<raphink> Windows viruses are not Linux compatible
<raphink> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> http://www.kubuntu.de/archive/pool/breezy/testing/k9copy_1.0.1b-0kubuntu2_i386.deb
<_mike> are there any linux viruses out there i am new to linux
<_mike> and UNIX
<raphink> Hobbsee: heh ;)
<Hobbsee> _mike: you might want to check out www.ubuntuforums.org - a lot of this is answered there - people have written pages on all this stuff
<Hobbsee> raphink: http://www.kubuntu.de/archive/pool/breezy/testing/
<raphink> _mike: about 10 known in total I think, most of them being innofensive and offensive one using security holes that have been fixed since
<_mike> thanks sorry for bugging you
<raphink> looks good Hobbsee 
<raphink> Hobbsee: it's not in universe or backports?
<Hobbsee> no, k9 copy is not
<raphink> hmm weird
<Hobbsee> raphink: and those packages arent in universe cos there hasnt been time to merge them into it
<raphink> hmm they're not even in dapper's universe?
<Hobbsee> dont know - not booted to dapper atm
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you can check on ubuntu.packages.com
<musashiden> hey, i need help ASAP
<musashiden> this is ridiculous
<musashiden> i installed breezy completely from scratch, and i still get the same damned error i got when i updated from hoary to breezy
<Hobbsee> musashiden: what about?
<Hobbsee> which error?
<musashiden> the nvidia-glx drivers are messed up
<[Relic] > no clues on where the appearance and themes of the desktop are stored?
<musashiden> i get some "screens not found" error
<musashiden> it works when i reconfigure xorg and i set up the device as "nv", but when i put nvidia, i get that error
<musashiden> and i doubt its me because i just formatted my computer and installed kubuntu breezy from scratch
<Hobbsee> why not leave the device set as nv?
* Hobbsee doesnt have a nvidia card
<musashiden> because then Xorg takes most of the CPU
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<devilz> hi i installed ubuntu first, then i install 'kde' packages to get kde, how can i remove gnome now?
<DRAGON_Ultra> why remove
<devilz> dont need packages
<musashiden> iam thinking that the nvidia-glx drivers are messed up in the ubuntu ftp servers where i downloaded them from
<Hobbsee> devilz: did you install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<DRAGON_Ultra> hmm
<devilz> i'm installing it now Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<musashiden> a little help would be appreciated!!
<devilz> Hobbsee, do i need to apt-get install kde & apt get install kde-core?
<musashiden> ...
<Hobbsee> devilz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> that's all you need...
<devilz> ok
<Hobbsee> musashiden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 does that help?
<devilz> i'm watching How to Install kde ;) thats why i'm asking ;)
<musashiden> i know how to install them, i just did, but they are bugged
<devilz> Hobbsee, what is better gdm or kdm?
<Hobbsee> i prefer kdm, but either
<djk_> heh "useless".. interesting..
<Hobbsee> devilz: i'm still looking for the command to get rid of gnome
<amu> devilz: in case you wanna get rid of gnome, just run a: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop --purge
<devilz> ohh
<devilz> there it is Hobbsee 
<devilz> ;)
<devilz> ty amu 
<Hobbsee> that works?
<amu> you maybe need rerun apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<amu> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> wish i'd known that months ago
<jbueler> Hobbsee: your Mr. Fix it...but thanks for your help earlier with the k9copy thing...I can't quite figure out what I'm to do but I'll give it another go later on....thanks
<jbueler> :)
<Hobbsee> jbueler: did you download it?
<djk_> amu: most likely since both metapackages include OOo for example, don't they
<jbueler> huh?
<devilz> btw does kde have same file manager like gnome has nautilus
<devilz> ?
<jbueler> sorry did I miss something?
<djk_> konqueror
<djk_> devilz: ^
<devilz> only that?
<djk_> krusader
<Hobbsee> jbueler: download http://www.kubuntu.de/archive/pool/breezy/testing/k9copy_1.0.1b-0kubuntu2_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> just to your home directory
<amu> djk_: thats why i said you maybe need to rerun .... kubuntu-desktop :)
<djk_> :)
<EMMESHEMI> does anyone else get a message from "crash handler" that "kicker" caused an error?  I just formatted this machine today and am getting it again.
<devilz> amu, is it possible to remove gnome desktop and to keep nautilus ?:)
<vblanton> Hey all. Anyone know how to fire up superkaramba once KDE 3.5 is installed?
<Hobbsee> vblanton: alt+f2, superkaramba
<vblanton> nope, looks like its not even installed
<amu> devilz: just remove everything and run a apt-get install nautilus; only the minimum needed files will be installed
<vblanton> I thought it came with 3.5?
<devilz> i installed kde desktop now
<devilz> and then i removed gnome
<devilz> like you said
<Hobbsee> vblanton: sudo apt-get install superkaramba - it's in those repos
<vblanton> Hobbsee: oh yes, I got it in Adept now
<vblanton> Hobbsee: I just thought it was a dep
<devilz> brb
<Hobbsee> :)
<khalif> Excuse me, but what text editor could I call from the terminal to edit a file?
<Hobbsee> khalif: gedit, kwrite, kate, nano
<khalif> I tried gedit, but apparently I don't have that one.
<khalif> ok, I do have kate.
<khalif> Thanks!
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<vblanton> khalif: nano is a text-editor within the commandline
<vblanton> khalif: its nice, but kate is graphical and has highlighting for code.
<vblanton> KDE 3.5 is nice :)
<Hobbsee> oh yes, definetly
<vblanton> The transparent kicker is a little slow though
<vblanton> i mean, taskbar, not kicker
<vblanton> But only because of the new-style notifications aaron seigo made
<djk_> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than xemacs.
<vblanton> Why would you want a pop-up telling you the name of the application when it's already named in your taskbar?
<devilz> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/25668-1.jpg can someone tell me where can i get that toolbar?
<Hobbsee> that'll be kbfx
<Hobbsee> devilz: yeah, that's a standard kicker, with kbfx
<Hobbsee> kbfx is the little button on the left
<devilz> how can i have kbfx too
<Hobbsee> !kbfx
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> devilz: http://www.kubuntu.de/archive/pool/breezy/testing/
<Hobbsee> otherwise, use the search on kde-look.org for kbfx, which you'll need to do anyway to pick a pretty button to use
<devilz> Hobbsee, can you show me your kde desktop
<Hobbsee> um...
<Hobbsee> you'd probably want to see my dapper one, not my breezy one
<Hobbsee> and i dont have kbfx installed on this machine
<khalif> I'm trying to hide the GRUB menu on boot up: from the terminal I styped sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst   The instructions that I found said to uncomment the hiddenmenu line. I did that and rebooted, but the grub menu still showed. Whaat did I do wrong?
<devilz> oh ok
<devilz> Hobbsee, what about taskbar?
<devilz> how to change it
<vblanton> Anyone notice that "For Transparency" is a little slower than say, "elegant"?
<vblanton> In KDE 3.5
<fatejudger> I don't like taskbar transparency
<devilz> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/25668-1.jpg
<devilz> i like this
<djk_> khalif: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-configfile.html
<devilz> its not transparent
<neoncode> what's the linux equivilent of CTRL+ALT+DEL with the process list?
<vblanton> Ctrl + Esc
<vblanton> That's the KDE-equiv atleast
<vblanton> not linux-equic
<neoncode> vblanton: Ctrl + Esc does nothing... great....
<vblanton> neoncode: ok, that's my hotkey, I might have changed it.. lets see...
<vblanton> neoncode: did you try ctrl + alt + del?
<vblanton> You can find it in Kmenu > System > Performance Monitor
<robnyc> what u guys use here to play mp3s
<vblanton> I'm not sure what the default hotkey for it is
<vblanton> robnyc amarok
<robnyc> vblanton: funny cuz i cant find the mp3s i downloaded
<vblanton> robnyc did you install the mp3 packages? they are not available by default.
<vblanton> robnyc: because of legal issues
<robnyc> vblanton: yes i did but i can always double-check with u 
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vblanton> ubotu: yes. kubuntu also has a link from there websites lemme find it..
<ubotu> vblanton: Bugger all, i dunno
<vblanton> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jbueler> Hobbsee: I got k9copy up and running thanks so much! :)
<vblanton> jbueler: nice :)
<vblanton> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s <--direct link
<robnyc> ty vblanton let me see
<Hobbsee> jbueler: yay!
<vblanton> so, how do enable the dapper repos?
<robnyc> vblanton: change breezy to dapper
<vblanton> Anyone know how to download the newest versions of software from the dapper repos?
<vblanton> while running breezy..
<djk_|away> what does "clearing orphaned inode" mean?
<Hobbsee> vblanton: you dont, unless you're crazy
<devilz> Hobbsee, what about taskbar of Crystal Clear do you know where can i find it
<Hobbsee> link to it?
<Hobbsee> oh, from that picture above?
<devilz> yes
<vblanton> Hobbsee: I thought that it was alright to grab the newest versions of packages from dapper
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming that's a normal kicker...check kde-look.org though - many things are there
<vblanton> for instance, I want the newest version of the game wesnoth.. so I can play it online
<devilz> Hobbsee, i did nothing is there
<Hobbsee> vblanton: well...you're likely to have trouble, IIRC
<devilz> http://everaldo.com/
<devilz> this game made it
<devilz> guy
<devilz> this guy made it
<devilz> but there are only icons ;(
<Hobbsee> devilz: it looked to me like it was a standard kicker, no transparency, with a graded white background image...
<devilz> its beautiful
<devilz> ;)
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> devilz: that's definetly a normal kicker
<Hobbsee> with a different background image
<devilz> ?
<devilz> check image again
<devilz> and tell me how i can get that toolbar
<jsubl2> url please
<devilz> like he has where it says kde - mozilla
<devilz> http://everaldo.com/splashs/images/Crystal_Clear.jpg
<devilz> colors are made so beautiful ;) white goes to light grey and then again white 
<Hobbsee> hmmm...you're right - it's a kde theme
<Hobbsee> i didnt notice the top of the firefox window
<devilz> i know ;)
<devilz> do you know where can i get it;)
<Hobbsee> kde-look.org i'd say
<jsubl2> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25668
<khalif> What does -xjf mean when un-tarring a file in the Terminal?
<devilz> jsubl2, those are icons
<devilz> i dont need icons
<devilz> ;)
<jsubl2> x extract j bzip2 f filename
<Hobbsee> must go...
<jsubl2> right devilz sorry
<khalif> could I use -xjf with the unzip funtion to open a .zip file?
<jsubl2> normally that would be unzip file.zip
<djk_|away> khalif: x = extract, j = for bzip2 , f = file
<devilz> btw where is Look and Feel
<devilz> it says in control panel
<devilz> but i dont find control panel ;)
<khalif> so just 'unzip <filename>' is what I would type into the Terminal to open a .zip file right?
<musashiden> does anyone know whats going on with the nvidia drivers?
<jaro> hey you guys
<jaro> does anyone of you know where to get Thunderbird 1.5 ?
<musashiden> so nobody has ever had the "screens not found" problem before with the nvidia drivers?
<devilz> checking for gcc... no
<devilz> checking for cc... no
<devilz> checking for cc... no
<devilz> checking for cl... no
<devilz> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<devilz> huh?
<crimsun> install build-essential
<crimsun> no dev tools are installed by default
<devilz> ty
<musashiden> ...
<devilz> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<crimsun> musashiden: paste your Xorg.0.log onto pastebin
<devilz> cant install windows decorations
<devilz> ;(
<crimsun> !x-includes
<ubotu> crimsun: What?
<crimsun> /msg ubotu xincludes
<devilz> damn need to register nickname
<devilz> lol
<crimsun> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<musashiden> ok, one moment
<musashiden> crimsun: where is the log file again? i forget
<musashiden> forgot*
<crimsun> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<devilz_> !libjpeg
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, devilz_
<musashiden> erm, iam using nv now :s
<musashiden> crimsun: if i use nvidia, then X wont start, so we wont be able to talk
<djk_> crimsun: any way to find out what may have cause the load average to go from 0.10 to over 15 before i had to use the resetbutton?
<musashiden> crimsun: but iam pretty sure the erro was "no screens found"
<musashiden> error*
<crimsun> musashiden: so change to nvidia, start X, copy the broken log file, revert to nv, start X, and paste the broken log file
<crimsun> djk_: yes, look at /var/log/kernel*
<djk_> crimsun: okay, and what exactly am i looking for?
<devilz_> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<khalif> how do I use the dpkg comman in Terminal?
<devilz_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<devilz_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<devilz_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<devilz_> wow what is that?
<crimsun> what are you compiling?
<khalif> subversion...
<crimsun> djk_: an OOPS and/or erstwhile nastiness
<crimsun> khalif: dpkg --help
<khalif> it's a .deb file
<crimsun> khalif: ...so you want to install it?
<devilz_> crimsun, window decoration theme
<devilz_> ;)
<crimsun> devilz_: that's the name of the application?
<khalif> Yes. I'm trying to use this Baghira theme and it says that I have to have that installed first.
<devilz_> deKorator-0.1
<khalif> It gives the windows the brushed metal look like OS X...
<crimsun> devilz_: kdebase-dev
<devilz_> need to install?
<crimsun> khalif: why not use Adept to install subversion?
<devilz_> ok installing
<djk_> crimsun: i see some "printk: n messages surpressed" where n is a 3 digit number, followed by "hw tcp v4 csum failed"
<khalif> I've got Kubuntu installed on a Thinkpad 600X; It doesn't have an Ethernet port on it so I have to download things through my iMac and then transfer them using my USB pen drive.
<khalif> What's dekorator?
<starscalling> sup ;)
<dchan> Anybody have a solution to the automount problem yet?
<comradevik> can i get flash and mplayer in konqueror
<dchan> I was looking into this the other day...
<dchan> you can try alien with RPM's
<dchan> I haven't done it yet because I'm more worried about automount weirdness
<dchan> you can get flash by installing the version for mozilla and then having konq use that plugin.
<comradevik> it comes out really messed up
<comradevik> it mooves too fast
<comradevik> and without sound
<dchan> talking about flash?
<comradevik> yes
<dchan> Have you first tried the plugin using firefox or mozilla?
<dchan> Nobody seems to specifically develop these plugins for KDE/Konq so it pays to test with the target browser first.
<comradevik> ./mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer
<comradevik> thats what it says
<dchan> Sounds good but this is a hard problem to diagnose
<dchan> If the plugin is running things and they're moving too fast there may be some command-line switches you can feed the plugin
<djk_> comradevik: did you try the flashinstaller yet?
<dchan> I'll see if I can't replicate the issue
<comradevik> .. i guess i'll just watch flash in firefox
<dchan> are you using the "artsdsp to pipe plugin sound through aRts" setting?
<dchan> I just let konq find the plugin (I already had it installed but never used it through konq).
<dchan> And noticed that checkbox. 
<dchan> Heading to newgrouds :-D
<[Relic] > fresh install doesn't seem to have installed many of the video formats including avi and mpeg, how do I get all the basic video formats supported again?
<EmmesHEMI> is there anyway to set firefox as the default browser in Kontact?  i want firefox to open when i click on a link.
<kkathman> [Relic] : its because in general these are not "legal" for distribution, but you can get them from restricted formats
<kkathman> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dchan> If there's nothing obvious in kontact then check your ~/.kde/share/apps folder for a "kontact" folder and see if you can't twiddle the settings
<[Relic] > can't even get to that since it didn't install psm
<kkathman> psm?
<dchan> psm?
<kkathman> use konqueror
<dchan> o_0
<dchan> I use it but haven't heard the acronym "psm".
<dchan> I don't have kontact/kmail installed because I use thunderbird
<kkathman> dchan I just use Opera mail handler since I use Opera for most everything else
<dchan> kurrently trying to work through the kubuntu kde automount issue :-(
<EmmesHEMI> relic:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278&highlight=HOWTO%3A+win32+video+codecs
<dchan> at first it mounts things like a rabid squirrel, and then it stops mounting anything at all...
* kkathman reminds people that ubuntuforums is not an official resource and to be careful of things mentioned
<EmmesHEMI> understood, i just followed that one though and got it working
<kkathman> I think the wiki would do the same thing
<kkathman> which should always be the starting point I think
<EmmesHEMI> hmm, i never check that.  good advice
<dchan> getting wiki with it...
<dchan> heading to the forums...wiki != solutions
<dchan> Argh! ttfn...
<RobNyc> Any easy way to get reiser4 into ubu's kernel or something , 
<dareboy> how do u get lime wire
<dareboy> ?
<thoreauputic> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dareboy> how do u get java
<Kibou> ..
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<dareboy> i mean how do u make universe repositroies
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<musashiden> hmm, i figured out my problem, turns out i needed to use nvidia-glx-legacy
<musashiden> but theres one thing though
<musashiden> xorg is lagging me, bad
<musashiden> even though now its using the right nvidia drivers
<RobNyc> Now Playing: John Lennon - Imagine [0:47/3:04]  [160 kbps]  [|||-------] 
<RobNyc> oh yes limewire rocks
<musashiden> ...
<musashiden> anybody has any suggestions on how to make Xorg use less CPU?
<`nauh> shut it down?
<musashiden> ...
<Br0k3ndr3ms> hello
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i need some help
<musashiden> i cant shut Xorg down, then everything would shut down
<`nauh> how much cpu is it using
<musashiden> 80% now
<`nauh> yikes
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i need some help with linux sound drivers
<Br0k3ndr3ms> can any one help me?
<musashiden> we can help you if you would just tell us what the problem is
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i need the drivers for santa cruz
<Br0k3ndr3ms> and i cant find them
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i need the drivers for santa cruz sound card
<Br0k3ndr3ms> and cant find them
<musashiden> most sound cards dont even need a driver
<Br0k3ndr3ms> well when i run a game it does this
<Br0k3ndr3ms> ------- sound initialization -------
<Br0k3ndr3ms> sound sampling rate: 11025
<Br0k3ndr3ms> ./AlienArena: line 5:  8829 Bus error               ./crx +set game arena $*
<Br0k3ndr3ms> and someone who knew about that game said its my sound drivers
<musashiden> can you listen to music?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i can hear saound in other games yes
<Br0k3ndr3ms> sound
<musashiden> then is not the drivers
<musashiden> is the game
<Br0k3ndr3ms> were can i download adept???
<musashiden> ....
<Br0k3ndr3ms> it seems to have uninstalled itsself
<musashiden> Br0k3ndr3ms: sudo apt-get install adept
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i was trying to install something on it and it started removing all this stuff
<musashiden> can anyone tell me, please, why is my Xorg taking up so much CPU even after i installed the right nvidia drivers and Xorg acknowledges them?
<musashiden> it even shows the "nvidia" splash screen when Xorg loads up
<`nauh> so how come the vncserver installed from apt-get doesnt know where the system's default font path is?
<kkathman> musashiden: thats normal
<kkathman> it should be your dominant process
<kkathman> but your CPU load itself should be 4% or less on idle
<musashiden> kkathman: so you are telling me it should use 80% of my cpu?
<kkathman> a bunch of memory but not CPU
<musashiden> its using cpu
<musashiden> a lot of it
<kkathman> are you sure?
<musashiden> EVERYTHING is lagging
<kkathman> what are you looking at?
<musashiden> yes
<musashiden> top
<kkathman> are you in KDE?
<musashiden> yes
<khalif> Excuse me, but where could I find kscreensaver?
<kkathman> khalif: on the k-menu
<kkathman> under graphics
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i need help
<khalif> So it's already installed on the latest KDE?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> really bad
<kkathman> musashiden: try running ksysguard and look at the actual cpu while in KDE
<kkathman> khalif: yes
<khalif> Where could I find xmms?
<kkathman> khalif: why dont your check around on the k-menu and explore
<khalif> ok
<kkathman> you'll find lots of things
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i was trying to install something with adept and it started removeing lots of stuff does anyone know why this happend?
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: depends on what you tried to install :)
<`nauh> no one on the VNC thing?
<kkathman> `nauh: check the wiki?
<`nauh> no
<`nauh> hmm
<kkathman> !wiki
<`nauh> at least not about htat
<musashiden> kkathman: its using 12% of user% and 15% of system%
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i forgot :(
<kkathman> always try the wiki.ubuntu.com first :)
<`nauh> heh
<Br0k3ndr3ms> is there any way i can restore all of it?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> it also killed adept
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: well, if you installed stuff, and it removed stuff...
<kkathman> if you knew what you installed
<kkathman> you could remove it
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i dont think it had gotten to it yet
<musashiden> -sigh-
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i think it had somehting to do with sound
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: sometimes its normal for it to remove stuff, if the package is more current
<Br0k3ndr3ms> like was it going to reinstall all of that stuff?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i exited it cause i got scarred
<kkathman> maybe...maybe not
<kkathman> I never used adept myself
<kkathman> I always use either sudo apt-get or sudo aptitude
<Br0k3ndr3ms> is there a better one than adept?
<kkathman> and do that from the konsole
<kkathman> then you have a log of what was removed and you get to see it first
<Br0k3ndr3ms> it says E: Invalid operation adept
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Br0k3ndr3ms> nvm
<Br0k3ndr3ms> just me being stupid
<Br0k3ndr3ms> sorry
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms:  for instance you find a package you want to install...called "foo"
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: go to the konsole... type    sudo apt-get install foo
<kkathman> it will come back and TELL you what its going to install, remove and update
<Br0k3ndr3ms> crap i dont understand
<Br0k3ndr3ms> like    sudo apt-get install Adept
<Br0k3ndr3ms> ?
<kkathman> well you DONT want to install adept
<Br0k3ndr3ms> or is apt the same thing as adept
<`nauh> kkathman: not finding anything useful on the wiki
<kkathman> apt-get is like adept
<`nauh> or in the forums
<kkathman> `nauh:  maybe you could google Linux install VNC
<`nauh> well i kinda know whats wrong
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: you can find specific packages
<Br0k3ndr3ms> like
<`nauh> the font path for kubuntu isnt what VNC expects it to be
<`nauh> so it cant find the fonts
<Br0k3ndr3ms> sudo apt-get install kate
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: using apt-cache search <package>
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: yeah but thats already installed :)
<kkathman> but you got the right idea
<Br0k3ndr3ms> yeah but it got uninstalled with all that other stuff :(
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: say you wanted to look for an nvidia package....you could type   apt-cache search nvidia
<kkathman> and it will bring back all the packages that refer to nvidia
<Br0k3ndr3ms> esher: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> thats what it said
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: adept is probably either (a) still running or (b) open on your desktop
<Br0k3ndr3ms> well i dont see it
<kkathman> check "top"
<kkathman> or ps aux
<Br0k3ndr3ms> top?
<kkathman> in a console
<kkathman> top shows your top 10 or 15 running resources
<kkathman> ps  aux shows everything
<Br0k3ndr3ms> root      8850  0.3 13.0  64028 33388 ?        Ss   22:21   0:11 adept -icon adept -miniicon adept -caption Adept
<kkathman> yep its running
<tareq> Hi, I need help with something. I can't play mp3s.
<Br0k3ndr3ms> how do i exit it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell tareq about mp3
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> bimberi: you win :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: very rare :)
<Br0k3ndr3ms> how do i exit it?
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I'm out of practice ;)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi :)
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: prolly NOT a good thing to kill Adept while its doing its thing
<Br0k3ndr3ms> its not still doning  that
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i exited it before cause i got scarred
<Br0k3ndr3ms>  and then i clicked it again to see if it still worksed
<kkathman> well you might have exited the front end, but if ps aux says its running..its probably running
<dareboy> how can i change kubuntu to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Br0k3ndr3ms: exiting any apt process e=while it's running will break things
<Br0k3ndr3ms> but its not still making changes is it?
<Br0k3ndr3ms> yeah i already did...
<kkathman> Br0k3ndr3ms: probably
<dareboy> HOW CAN I CHANGE KUBUNTU TO UBUNTU
<thoreauputic> dareboy: install ubuntu-desktop (that will add ubuntu, not replace it)
<thoreauputic> dareboy: don't shout
<tareq> ty
<tareq> ty for the page
<tareq> now to see if it works
<bimberi> tareq: np :)
<kkathman> then you can uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i think i'm going to reformat
<tareq> but why do i have to install gnome :(
<thoreauputic> kkathman: ubinstalling kubuntu-desktop won't do anything - it's a metapackage
<Br0k3ndr3ms> well i'm going to reformat
<Br0k3ndr3ms> bye guys
<Br0k3ndr3ms> hey, are there any girls that use linux
<Br0k3ndr3ms> ?
<thoreauputic> Br0k3ndr3ms: of course
<demonjester> my wife :)
<Br0k3ndr3ms> i mean many of them lol
<kkathman> I would imagine there are a few :)
<dareboy> SO WAT DO I DO
<kkathman> they are good women for sure :)
<bimberi> Br0k3ndr3ms: nah, only demonjester's wife :)
<demonjester> lol and she was kicking and screaming the whole install :)
<thoreauputic> dareboy: *stop* the caps first
<Br0k3ndr3ms> oh well i'll be back tomorrow most likly
<Br0k3ndr3ms> bye guys..and girls lol
<tareq> too bad there aren't many ogg players around
<thoreauputic> dareboy: then look in adept for ubuntu-desktop , or run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  in a terminal
<dareboy> how di i do it
<kkathman> gee dareboy didnt we just tell you
<kkathman> please scroll up and see
<dareboy> wat do i do after i install
<tareq> i installed the plug ins
<tareq> i get some decoder error
<dareboy> wat do  do after install
<dareboy> wat do i do after install
<`nauh> hmm i think i broke it
<tareq> wait
<tareq> i fixed it
<tareq> ty
<bimberi> dareboy: logout, select gnone from the Sessions menu, login
<dareboy> wat do i do
<tareq> changed alsaasink to ossink
<tareq> ty bimberi
<dareboy> wat is session menu
<demonjester> dareboy: at the login prompt
<bimberi> dareboy: it's part of the login screen
<dareboy> when
<dareboy> o ok
<dareboy> then ?
<bimberi> dareboy: sit back and enjoy the brown :P
<demonjester> lol
<dareboy> k
<dareboy> so let me get this right
<dareboy> first i download just the thing in the terminal then logout
<dareboy> then go to session screen
<dareboy> ?
<`nauh> something i apt-got broke KDE...
<bimberi> dareboy: yes, download and install
<dareboy> bimberi is that all i do
<kkathman> once you install it, when you log out you'll see gnome and you can sign in using that
<dareboy> gnome where?
<bimberi> dareboy: yes
<kkathman> howdy there bimberi :)
<kkathman> sorry I didnt see your responses there :)
<demonjester> dareboy: in the session screen
<dareboy> kkathman gnome where
<bimberi> hey kkathman :) - np
<kkathman> yah like demonjester just said
<`nauh> have you ever seen 'No write access to '/home/user/.ICEauthority'' before?
<kkathman> `nauh: cant say that I have
<`nauh> hmmm
<`nauh> not even sure what that file is for
<`nauh> but KDE refuses to start
<bimberi> `nauh: yes - remove it using sudo and retry login
<`nauh> o i have 3 of em
<`nauh> heh
<dareboy> do i have to partition anything
<bimberi> bimberi: i think if something runs as root the file becomes owned by root
<`nauh> yea, one is owned by root
<bimberi> dareboy: ^^^^ (D'Oh)
<dareboy> bimberi: wat
* bimberi has really tied himself in knots here.
<`nauh> i understood
<`nauh> :b
<bimberi> dareboy: sorry, the answer is no
<bimberi> dareboy: you will have a single install and you can choose to log into either gnome or kde
<`nauh> so has anyone tried messing with vnc?
<dareboy> it says select a default display manager should i pick gdm or kdm
<demonjester> nauh: no I use NX much faster over slow lines
<bimberi> dareboy: either.  did you like kdm (the login screen)?.  if not, try gdm, you can always switch back
<khalif> How do I find in KDE which linux kernal I have?
<bimberi> khalif: uname -r
<khalif> I tried Kinfocenter but it's not in there...
<demonjester> khalif: in console type what bimberi said
<khalif> Will that also tell me what the path to it is?
<`nauh> i havent heard of NX, but i'm on a lan :/
<bimberi> `nauh: i've used vnc
<khalif> I need to install a patch for a bootsplash...
<`nauh> the one installed by apt?
<`nauh> bimberi
<dareboy> was the terminal thing that u gave for breezy badger
<bimberi> `nauh: yes, vncserver (i had problems with vnc4 and tight)
<`nauh> bimberi: font problems?
<bimberi> `nauh: yep
<dareboy> bimberi: was the terminal thing that u ave me for breezy badger
<demonjester> nauh: NX or FreeNX from NoMachine
<`nauh> bimberi: i c, someone should post a bug report or something :b
<`nauh> demonjester: i just looked up the site
<bimberi> dareboy: terminal thing?
<demonjester> dareboy: are you talking about the apt-get command?
<khalif> bimberi: How would I go about finding out which folder stores the source?
<dareboy> ya the 1 u gave me
<bimberi> khalif: ah, are you compiling something?
<demonjester> dareboy: it will work with any version
<khalif> YEs, I need to install a patch for a bootsplash...
<bimberi> khalif: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<`nauh> success!
<`nauh> sort of
<khalif> Will this require being connected to the net because I don't have a net connection for my Linux box...
<`nauh> 'Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session...'
<`nauh> i hope thats not important...
<bimberi> khalif: the headers might be on the CD (not sure) - otherwise you can download via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<khalif> thanks! :)
<bimberi> `nauh: hm, i don't know, you could try removing .Xauthority as well
<bimberi> khalif: np :)
<`nauh> well it ran, it just gave me that dialog
<khalif> bimberi: I installed the headers, what's next?
<khalif> bimberi: still there?
<bimberi> khalif: back, retry your compile
<khalif> confused. all I've done so far is install the headers. I haven't downloaded the patch yet cause I want to be sure that I'm placing in the right directory.
<bimberi> ah, looks like i'm confused then - is this a kernel patch?
<bimberi> khalif: you mentioned compiling a driver - that usually just needs the headers, not the whole source
<bimberi> khalif: at least i thought you mentioned compiling a driver :)
<halcyonCorsair> can someone tell me about katapult?
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu tell halcyonCorsair about katapult
<ghostsyn> hi i was wondering whether someone can point me in the right direction for finding out info about a problem i am having with samba
<ghostsyn> its basically that i have a fileserver setup with samba and everything works well
<ghostsyn> but when i try to access the share konquer acts funny and wont let me open things without it copying it to my tmp folder
<halcyonCorsair> ok, is there anyone else here who can tell me about katapult?
<ghostsyn> i cant even mount the thing properly - anyone have any insights?
<khalif> My bad bimberi. I am installing a patch to my kernal so that I can use a bootsplash. I need to find out which folder the kernal source is stored in so that I can make sure that I'm installing the patch in the right place......
<khalif> bimberi: I see a folder called boot with some files that are names after my kernal version. Could this folder be where my source is stored?
<vblanton> so... how come kubuntu switched to gstreamer?
<vblanton> for some reason it doensn't want to play any video files at all in kaffience
<morzel> good mooooooooooorrrrrning
<vblanton> chances are that kubuntu doesn't come with the sources and you'll have to download them
<vblanton>  in /usr/src/linux is where it's held
<halcyonCorsair> vblanton: you should still be able to install alternate backends?
<khalif> vblanton: How would I go about doing that?
<khalif> My bad vblanton: Clicked wrong button! :)
<khalif> vblanton: After I find and download source, will I have to compile it and if I do, will it mess up Kubuntu?
<bimberi> khalif: back again, yes it will be in /usr/src - note that (k)ubuntu does not install the source by default
<vblanton> khalif: no... why do you want to do this anyway?
<khalif> Can i use adept to install it or would I have to get it from the net?
<khalif> I'm trying to install a bootsplash!
<khalif> :)
<halcyonCorsair> ubotu: help
<vblanton> oh! just a bootsplash..
<vblanton> you don't need to recompile the kernel..
<vblanton> recompiling is a head ache and you'll probably screw it up
<khalif> So what else should I do?
<vblanton> khalif: you'll have to compile it and copy the bzImage into your boot directory, then link to it properly from grub so it actually boots into the new kernel
<vblanton> and so on and so forth..
<vblanton> it'll take a couple hours..
<khalif> Will I still need the kernal patch?
<vblanton> instead, you should be able to copy a bootsplash bz.image into the /boot directory. check where the original kubuntu boot image is and replace it ;)
<vblanton> kubuntu is already built with bootsplash support.. that's why you see the cool kubuntu load up
<khalif> lol, how do I find the original image?
<vblanton> chcek the /boot/grub.conf
<vblanton> and see where it loads from
<nrdb> I am trying out OpenOfficeBase, I tried the "table - Use Wizard to create table" button but nothing happened anyone know why?
<khalif> I'm in the ok. And I'm looking for bz.image right?
<vblanton> im not sure, never did it. just hinting
<jhealey> 
<khalif> Also I don't see a grub.conf file, but I see a menu.lst file: Is that the same thing vblanton?
<bimberi> khalif: this might be what you're looking for - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<vblanton> im sure there is a guide online within the ubuntu forums or something
<vblanton> ok, bimberi is one step ahead :)
<bimberi> vblanton: ha, only half a step :P
<khalif> thanks bimberi and vblanton. I'll give it a look see!  :D 
<vblanton> goodnight. im outa here!
<jhealey> 
<TecnoVM64> Hello people, how can i install kde 3.5 without installing kubuntu-desktop? (it gives me a lot of broken packages), i already added the repositories.
<nrdb> I am trying out OpenOfficeBase, I tried the "table - Use Wizard to create table" button but nothing happened anyone know why?
<TecnoVM64> oh, nvm i got it :).
<Delvien> Anyone have alot of experience with Wifi and KDE here?
<Delvien> anybody?\
<frank23> Well I have some experience
<whiskers> wow this room is quiet
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<whiskers> 130 people in here and no one talking, whats up with that
<DaSkreech> Everyone playing XBox2?
<khalif> Anyone with Kubuntu experience?
<whiskers> purrhaps
<whiskers> what do you need?
<khalif> I'm trying to customize the Kubuntu boot splash screen. I need to find the file that states where the Kubuntu bootsplash image is so i can go into the folder and replace it.
<khalif> Any experience with that?
<whiskers> sorry no :(
<frank23> khalif: usplash
<khalif> What's that?
<frank23> that's the package that does it. that's all I know
<DaSkreech> khalif: Sounds like usplash I think you should find info on the wiki
<khalif> ok, thanks!
<DaSkreech> khalif: What do you want to replace it with?
<whiskers> wiki? is there a nice howto to get a webcam working in there too?
<DaSkreech> I think there is What brand Webcam?
<whiskers> its a logitech quickcam zoom
<whiskers> i read that it uses the philips driver
<whiskers> so i got the source downloaded from the package manager, but from there i dont know what to do
<DaSkreech> For which Kernel?
<whiskers> how do i check
<frank23> whiskers: logitech is common: maybe check the ubuntu forums for info
<whiskers> :( wish they'd include the driver on the cd
<whiskers> hmm
<whiskers> mebbe it works already, is there a webcamming program?
<DaSkreech> Kopete
<whiskers> how do i start up the webcam with kopete?
<DaSkreech> Which KDE are you using?
<DaSkreech> 3.5 or 3.4?
<whiskers> 3.4
<DaSkreech> Oh.. Never mind then :)
<whiskers> how do you untar a package?
<kkathman> depends on the suffix
<whiskers> sudo tar -jxvf pwc-source.tar.gz
<kkathman> if the suffix is gz or tgz  use   tar xvzf <tarfile>
<kkathman> dont need sudo
<whiskers> its a tar.gz
<kkathman> then my syntax as listed
<whiskers> ok 
<kkathman> xvjf is for bz2 files
<whiskers> ty
<kkathman> my pleasure
<whiskers> ok i have teh source untarred
<kkathman> im sorry Im not sure what you are doing...?? been in and out :)
<whiskers> im trying to install drivers for my webcam
<whiskers> i have the source downloaded
<whiskers> and just untared the file
<Flammia> 'morning, everyone
<whiskers> and it has .c and .h files
<whiskers> and one called Makefile
<whiskers> morning Flammia 
<kkathman> ok so you have untarred it
<kkathman> it probably put it in a directory 
<kkathman> look in that directory and see if there is a file called "configure"
<whiskers> there isnt one
<kkathman> is there a file called autogen.sh ?
<whiskers> a Makefile, and .c files, and a .h and a folder called debian
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> odd
<kkathman> where did you get the file?
<whiskers> the debian folder has control, control.modules.in  and folder called postin, and one called rules
<whiskers> it was in the ubuntu pool
<kkathman> typically you have to ./configure,  make and make install
<whiskers> pwc driver
<kkathman> but in the main folder...only make?
<Flammia> I am absolutely no help right now... never installed a driver for Linux
<Flammia> maybe make is the only one he needs... it could be an easier version
<kkathman> well I guess from that directory you could try a  sudo make install...see what happens
<whiskers> Makefile is run how?
<kkathman> Im a bit at a loss too
<kkathman> try just doing a make, then a sudo make install
<Flammia> sudo ./makefile
<kkathman> no ./
<kkathman> I dunno
<Flammia> okay
<kkathman> could try make...see what happens
<kkathman> then sudo make install
<kkathman> shrug..dunno
<whiskers> hmm, none of those works
<kkathman> odd
<kkathman> Im out
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> no idea
<Flammia> do ither of you torrent??
<whiskers> brb
<Flammia> kathman??
<khalif> hey I got one more question if anyone could help. 
<khalif> I'm trying to transfer some files from my iMac to my laptop running Kubuntu using my USB pen drive.
<Flammia> well... good luck finding someone who can help :P
<khalif> Everytime i plug it into my usb port I get an error message saying that "media/sda4" doesn't exist. 
<kkathman> yes?
<khalif> I've got my pen drive formatted as UNIX File System so why won't Kubuntu recognize it?
<DaSkreech> Ask ask how else you gonna learn?
<kkathman> sorry was busy...wassup?
<khalif> I'm trying to transfer some files from my iMac to my laptop running Kubuntu using my USB pen drive. Everytime i plug it into my usb port I get an error message saying that "media/sda4" doesn't exist. I've got my pen drive formatted as UNIX File System so why won't Kubuntu recognize it?
<kkathman> I learned a little just now about that makefile thing...gotta have the gnome-doc-tools installed :)
<Flammia> he's already gone, though...
<Flammia> oh, I was just wondering what torrenting client is best for KDE
<DaSkreech> azuerues :-)
<kkathman> Flammia: there are a few
<kkathman> one comes with kubuntu tho
<Flammia> really??
<DaSkreech> khalif: You've used this USB pen drive with  this machine before?
<kkathman> but I have heard its a bit rusty
<Flammia> maybe I should use that, then... none of my torrents are starting through Azure
<kkathman> Flammia: look under k-menu, Internet...look for bittorrent
<kkathman> I think its kbittorrent or something like that
<Flammia> not there...
<Flammia> I thought I had seen it there before, but couldn't find it so I dled azureus
<khalif> Nope never used it before DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> khalif: Can you check if there is a /dev/sda4?
<Flammia> I'll try locate-ing it
<khalif> let me see...
<Flammia> got nothing...
<Flammia> maybe I should try adepting it??
<Flammia> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Flammia 
<Flammia> how's life down under??
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, fun, been moving furniture around
<DaSkreech> hMM I wonder if khalif's kubuntu box is in the same house
<Flammia> lol... sounds exciting
<Flammia> hey... think you can help me with a small problem??
<khalif> lol! Yes it is. I don't have an Ethernet port on it so I do my internet stuff on my iMac.... :)
<Hobbsee> possibly, ask the question first
<DaSkreech> Ah :)
<Flammia> well, I'm having difficulty torrenting... and I don't know what can cause these sorts of thing in linux
<Flammia> I can connect the tracker, and a few of my peers, but nothing ever downloads
* Hobbsee has never tried torrenting anything
<Flammia> what!
<Flammia> but it's so... useful...
<Hobbsee> never had a reason to, apart from distro cds, i guess
<Flammia> maybe it's an "Australian" thing
<Hobbsee> nah, i doubt it
<Hobbsee> distro cd's i could torrent
<Flammia> you've never felt like downloading something retardedly huge before??
<Flammia> like a television series??
<Flammia> or a DVD image??
<Hobbsee> but i usually end up downloading off a fast, local mirror (telstra.com), or i'll download a cd that most people arent using, like a daily cd, so there wouldnt be many torrents anyway
<Hobbsee> nope - i hardly watch tv lol
<Flammia> nor do I... that's why I have to torrent it :P
<Hobbsee> and for any Very Big Files that i want to get, prozilla is very effective
<Flammia> prozilla??
<Hobbsee> yep
<Flammia> which is... ??
<Hobbsee> !prozilla
<ubotu> prozilla is, like, totally, a download accelerator for linux.  It is available at http://prozilla.genesys.ro/
<Hobbsee> it's a compile job, but it works a charm
<Flammia> download accelerator??
<Flammia> how the hell does that work
<Flammia> I wish more people were active in this channel...
<Hobbsee> you've never come across download accelerators?
<Flammia> nope
<DaSkreech> Flammia: it allows you to download a single file from multiple servers at the same time
<Flammia> I always figured it was just some attempt to put spyware on my fragile Windows system
<DaSkreech> So you can add up the bandwidth till your modem applies for UN help for cruelty
<Hobbsee> Flammia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Download_manager
<Flammia> cool
<Hobbsee> freedownloadmanager.org's not bad for windows systems
<Flammia> problem is, I don't have any large files I want to download straight... all of them are kept in torrent form, because no server wants to risk the bandwidth
<Hobbsee> true
<DaSkreech> I forget what was the question?
<Flammia> how can I fix my life so that torrents work on my kubuntu box??
<Hobbsee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Download_manager
<Hobbsee> oops, sorry
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<Flammia> lol
<Flammia> nice copy/paste action
<DaSkreech> Bit of an evangelist eh?
<Hobbsee> well, i copied what you said above, and was about to paste it, then found when i hit enter that id' gotten the wrong link
<Hobbsee> [18:54]  <Flammia> well, I'm having difficulty torrenting... and I don't know what can cause these sorts of thing in linux
<Hobbsee> [18:54]  <Flammia> I can connect the tracker, and a few of my peers, but nothing ever downloads
<Hobbsee> there we go!
<Flammia> I want to turn off that annoying Klipboard thing, too :P
<Flammia> thank you for repeating myself, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Flammia> saves me the trouble
<Hobbsee> Flammia: right click on it, exit, say you dotn want it to start at startup
<Flammia> you are my hero
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<DaSkreech> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26353
<Flammia> I have ktorrent
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> ok
<Flammia> and azureus
<Flammia> neither of them are working :S
<DaSkreech> Is it just that torrent or all torrent's don't download?
<Flammia> I've tried 2
<DaSkreech> Do you have a firewall up?
<DaSkreech> That would include a router with NAT
<Flammia> does Kubuntu have one built in??
<Flammia> no router... just a hub
<Flammia> and I can torrent fine from my other box
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> So ports blocked seems out of it
<Flammia> although, let me check...
<Flammia> I think I've got that one running on port 50000
<Flammia> nope... the port passes tests
<DaSkreech> So you get zip from the Download or just slow speeds?
<Flammia> nothing at all
<Flammia> though one of the torrents report connection to 14 peers, nothing is being transferred
<Flammia> scratch that... they both see peers
<Flammia> and neither transfer anything
<DaSkreech> for both programs?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I normally do torrents from the command line
<Flammia> I could try that
<DaSkreech> Do they have output windows or debug info?
<Flammia> wouldn't be too much of a problem... I just don't know how
<Flammia> no errors are coming up, if that's what you mean
<DaSkreech> ok
<Flammia> so does Kubuntu have a built-in firewall??
<DaSkreech> Flammia: Sorry it's near 0400 here
<DaSkreech> Head's shutting down
<DaSkreech> no 
<DaSkreech> You could still have a NAT network and have issues
<Flammia> told ya... nothing outsde the computer is blocking it
<Flammia> unless the trackers are racist against Linux
<DaSkreech> You say that you only have a hub though so I doubt it
<Flammia> and I know what you mean... it's 0330 here
<DaSkreech> See you tomorrow then? :)
<Flammia> oh yeah... I have tomorrow off :D
<Flammia> sweet
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Night
<Flammia> 'night
<Flammia> I'll keep working on these... I want them to run while I sleep
<antti> i just installed kubuntu in my comp and i want to ask, is there drivers for geforce 6600gt or should i download tem?
<antti> them*
<poningru> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<poningru> antti: did you get that?
<antti> oh poningru thank you SO much, you just saved my hope with linux
<poningru> hehe cool :)
<BlueDevil> does double click interval work for anybody? (using breezy x86)
<freelove> i dont hear sounds in gaim....plz help!
<freelove> plus kde 3.5 panel seems to crash on logging out.........
<dennis-> hey folks, can anyone give me a pointer on how to install kubuntu from a usb stick?
<freelove> no one is here it seems:(
<poningru> !installation
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<poningru> dennis-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dennis-> thx poningru!
<os2mac> poningru that is cool... can you do it with the live version?
<poningru> os2mac: yeah ofcourse
<poningru> the problem is not many computers allow you to boot from usb
<poningru> most modern computers do
<poningru> but if your computer is more than 2 years old
<poningru> it most likely will not
<poningru> 2-3 years old
<os2mac> this would be a cool forensics/diagnostic tool.
<dennis-> os2mac: well, live cds are imo better, because they're read only
<bmayolg> Hi to all
<th3l4sts4mur41> !bootsplash
<ubotu> th3l4sts4mur41: I haven't a clue
<bmayolg> someone been trying to install gstreamer-mad from universe lately?
<bmayolg> it seems that gstreamer-mad package is broken in universe, but i am not sure
<_antti> how i can lpay cd:s on kubuntu?
<_antti> i hear other sounds of the kubuntu but not the song
<ninHer> hi all
<bmayolg> hi
<bmayolg> _Antti which program do you use?
<_antti> kscd
<bmayolg> if you open the preferences in KSCD under the extras TAb
<bmayolg> look at the path of the cdrom unit
<_antti> ok
<nrdb> I would like to install the latest Open Office, I downloaded "OOo_2.0.0_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz" but it only has RPM files in it, is there a different file I was meant to download or what?
<bmayolg> nrdb you better search for a debian package (.deb)
<bmayolg> .rpm are packages for other distributions
<bmayolg> also, on the latest kubuntu Oo2 is installed
<_antti> ok it's in media:/hdd
<bmayolg> try /dev/cdrom
<_antti> at console?
<bmayolg> no in the path
<_antti> ok
<bmayolg> if you look at it, now says that the cd is your hard disk
<_antti> there is files /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrom1
<_antti> and it's linked at hdd
<bmayolg> mmm strange
<bmayolg> if you try only /dev/cdrom and apply what happens?
<_antti> if i double click that /dev/cdrom it says open with program and gives the list 
<bmayolg> ok, let's say that you write on the path window: /dev/cdrom and you aply
<_antti> aply?
<_antti> i'm bad at english sry
<bmayolg> and al look at the audio engine: arts?
<bmayolg> apply, sorry
<bmayolg> probably your machine has two cdrom?
<_antti> yes
<_antti> a cd and a dvd
<bmayolg> ok, so you have to tell KsCd the path to your cdrom
<_antti> it plays the songs
<_antti> i just can't hear anything
<bmayolg> ok, and the audio engine is?
<bmayolg> only one more thing
<bmayolg> when you type in the path /dev/cdrom, what happens?
<_antti> nothing
<bmayolg> then let's try /dev/cdrom
<bmayolg> then let's try /dev/cdrom1
<bmayolg> just in case
<_antti> ok
<_antti> nothing happens
<bmayolg> ok after typing that, you click on ok and restart the application?
<_antti> if i do dev/cdrom1 it gives me the same thing
<bmayolg> be sure you type /dev/cdrom and not dev/cdrom
<_antti> if i do that it gives me empty page
<bmayolg> really I cannot think of another thing
<bmayolg> sorry, let's see if others can help
<_antti> ok
<_antti> np
<_antti> ty for trying
<_antti> btw i try to log in as su
<_antti> and it says authentication failure
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell _antti about root
<bmayolg> yes, as far as I know there is no root in Ubuntu as such
<bmayolg> in Ubuntu there is a difference with others linux distro
<freelove> i dont hear sounds in gaim....plz help!
<freelove> plus kde 3.5 panel seems to crash on logging out.........
<Kamping_Kaiser> freelove: check it's using the right sound server (cant help though, sorry)
<bmayolg> Antti if you take a look at the faqs on ubuntu you will see the differences in root
<bmayolg> Any f you tried lately installing gstreamer mad from universe?
<_antti> sudo chown bob
<_antti> is that command to login?
<bmayolg> nope
<bmayolg> exactly what do ou try to do?
<_antti> install enemy territory in my  comp
<_antti> :P
<bmayolg> :D
<_antti> i made it with SUSE
<_antti> but now i'm just lost
<bmayolg> yes because in Suse you have a root account as such
<_antti> yea
<_antti> u have axperience with installing ET at kubuntu?
<_antti> experience*
<bmayolg> no, it was a long time ago and don't remember
<_antti> damn
<bmayolg> but sure if you search at google
<bmayolg> you know....:D
<bmayolg> ET is GREATTT
<_antti> like words installing enemy territory at kubuntu?
<freelove> Kamping_Kaiser: once it told me that artsd is not configured properly?
<bmayolg> and sure a lot of people tried
<freelove> Kamping_Kaiser: but i can listen to songs!
<bmayolg> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> freelove: i don't know KDE, i just think your sounds not set up right. probably gaim not set to use arts
<bmayolg> any of you know of a free email taht lets you pop3 connections? I am not interested in webmail
<Kamping_Kaiser> qpopper?
<bmayolg> will take a look
<bmayolg> see you all
<bmayolg> bye
<jaro> hi all
<_antti> hi
<jaro> I installed Thunderbird via Apt
<jaro> where was it installed ?
<jaro> whereis won't tell a thing
<dipnlik> hi all. i was playing with the K Menu Editor but now I think my menu is kinda fscked up. the internet menu disappeared for example. is it possible to reset this to defaults?
<_jim> ok stupid unix question... how do you mount a samba share?
<cowpat1989> can someone send me the compiled rtl8180 drivers if possible
<cowpat1989> i use breezy badger version
<khalif> How can I find out what filesystems are enabled for 5.10?
<khalif> I tried looking in the wiki, but there was no info.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cat /proc/filesystems IIRC
<bdmp> I mounted a hard drive but now I can't mount as a user. What do I have to put in the mount command to make it read and write for everyone. This is not an fstab problem
<devilz_> hi does anyone know how to set window decoration
<devilz_> ?
<BetawiBoyz> does anyone have conexant hsf modem driver for kubuntu 
<bdmp> I'm sorry I messed up the post above, it is "I mounted a hard drive and now I cannot read and write as a user" ,not "I mounted a hard drive but now I can't mount as a user."
<poningru> bdmp: you have to mount it to a place that the user has permission to use
<poningru> where did you mount it?
<bdmp> can't I put permissions in the mount?
<poningru> you can only give permission regarding read or write 
<poningru> not which user
<bdmp> /dev/hdb1 /media/120baby
<bdmp> that is fine
<bdmp> I just want anyone to beable to write
<bdmp> it reads acutally, I just messed that up in the explanation
<poningru> just chmod 777 /dev/hdb1 
<poningru> err
<bdmp> cool
<viviersf> no man
<bdmp> thanks
<bdmp> ooh
<viviersf> it wont work
<poningru> just chmod 777 /media/120baby
<poningru> yeah not the dev
<poningru> the media
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> cool
<poningru> viviersf: why wont it work?
<viviersf> it wont work
<viviersf> cos the media is mounted Read only
<poningru> no he said he mounted it rw
<BetawiBoyz> does anyone have conexant hsf modem driver for kubuntu 
<viviersf> hmmmm
<poningru> bdmp: right you mounted it -o rw right?
<bdmp> I don't think I mounted read write
<viviersf> BetawiBoyz, www.linuxant.com
<poningru> wtf then thats the prob
<bdmp> I did a plain vanilla mount
<viviersf> poningru, ;)
* poningru is an idiot for assuming such things sorry
<bdmp> I don't know how to mount any other flavors, so that's what I was trying to ask
<poningru> oh sorry dude
<bdmp> thanks for your help
<BetawiBoyz> viviersf: :) for free driver it's only 14 kbps speed
<poningru> bdmp: just when you mount go -w
<poningru> as in an option
<bdmp> ok
<viviersf> BetawiBoyz, yep :)
<poningru> seriously though why are you trying to do this it should have automounted everything
<bdmp> I edited fstab
<bdmp> but I haven't restarted after the reinstall and i just wanted to learn how
<poningru> oh you dont have to restart
<bdmp> thats confusing
<bdmp> sorry
<bdmp> I mean
<poningru> just mount -a iirc
<BetawiBoyz> can you imagine how much time i spend for download new kubuntu release with 14 kbps :P
<bdmp> I installed, mounted, edited fstab and then I asked you the question. It didn't mount with fstab because it hasn't been restarted yet
<viviersf> BetawiBoyz, your fault you use a winmodem ;P
<poningru> BetawiBoyz: where do you live dude?
<poningru> cause atleast in the US you can get new modems for under 5USD
<BetawiBoyz> poningru: Indonesia
<BetawiBoyz> any girl here
<BetawiBoyz> heuehuehe
<BetawiBoyz> viviersf are you a girl
<poningru> wrong place to ask
<BetawiBoyz> ;)
<viviersf> raaait dude
<poningru> a linux user support channel? dont think so
<BetawiBoyz> sory
<poningru> bdmp: did that command work?
<bdmp> yeah...
<devilz_> hi does anyone know how to set window decoration
<poningru> devilz_: what do you mean?
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> devilz_, alt+f2 then run kcontrol
<devilz_> well i want to set http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=31447&file1=31447-1.png&file2=31447-2.png&file3=31447-3.png&name=deKorator
<devilz_> this window decoration
<devilz_> and i downloaded the file, extracted, configured, installed
<devilz_> set buttons, etc
<devilz_> but i dont get it like he has
<viviersf> and you set kde to use it ?
<devilz_> ?
<devilz_> dunno
<viviersf> lol
<devilz_> i just made like he has on the screenshot ;)
<viviersf> alt+f2 : kcontrol
<devilz_> yes i am there
<viviersf> go to window decorations
<viviersf> and select it
<devilz_> i told you i did
<viviersf> lemme check
<viviersf> gimme link to download 
<viviersf> plz
<devilz_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=31447&id=1
<devilz_> you here everything here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31447
<devilz_> viviersf, can i send you my screenshot
<devilz_> you will see how i have it
<viviersf> k
<viviersf> cos im not compiling
<viviersf> cant download 20mb stuff  now
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> send again
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> wth
<devilz_> damn
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> k send
<viviersf> it will work now
<devilz_> 4kb/s
<devilz_> thats lame
<viviersf> youo got slow internet
<devilz_> lol no
<devilz_> i have 10mbit connection
<devilz_> and 1mbit upload
<viviersf> hah
<viviersf> i can see the problem
<viviersf> dekorator isnt a full theme
<viviersf> its a themeble window decoration
<viviersf> so 
<viviersf> you have to get the correspoding theme for it
<devilz_> can you tell me where can i get it
<viviersf> like look here : 
<viviersf> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31872
<viviersf> its a dekorator theme
<devilz_> hm
<devilz_> can i get for this http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=31447&file1=31447-1.png&file2=31447-2.png&file3=31447-3.png&name=deKorator
<viviersf> yes
<devilz_> whre
<devilz_> where
<nxv__> hi i have an wav recorded here and don't know how to cope with audio files on linux. how can i do noise reduction on this file?
<devilz_> viviersf, this link you gave me
<devilz_> its working fine
<devilz_> just need to find where to get for my thing
<viviersf> yep
<viviersf> browse around on kdelook
<devilz_> dunno what to search
<devilz_> or this
<devilz_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=25668&file1=25668-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Crystal+Clear
<devilz_> even nicer decoration
<devilz_> but its not online to download it
<devilz_> just icons
<viviersf> devilz_, i had that one
<viviersf> its linspires window deco
<viviersf> had a .deb
<viviersf> lemme check quick for you
<devilz_> oh thank you
<viviersf> soz i dont have it
<devilz_> i found it
<viviersf> lol k
<devilz_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31816
<devilz_> viviersf, still here?
<viviersf> ya
<devilz_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=25668&file1=25668-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Crystal+Clear
<devilz_> how can i change toolbar
<devilz_> i mean
<devilz_> taskbar
<BlueEagle> I am having trouble getting glxgears to run w/o vblank.
<BlueEagle> Running linux-image-2.6.12-10-686, linux-restricted-modules-686 and nvidia-glx 76.67 iirc
<_jaro> hey you guys
<viviersf> devilz_, its a applet for kicker called kbfx or sumthing
<_jaro> i need to get the right driver for my graphic card
<_jaro> its a via Unichrome S3
<viviersf> yuck
<_jaro> so i go to the via site.. and get a selection of different linux-systems
<_jaro> but there is neither debian nor ubuntu in it
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> it should be ni the ubuntu repositories
<_jaro> and only one without distro but only for XFree
<viviersf> +
<_jaro> how would it be called then?
<viviersf> well your card will work
<viviersf> via / s3 / vesa 
<viviersf> one of those drivers will work\
<_jaro> right now i have to use vesa driver
<_jaro> because if i use the standard via driver... the screen goes black whenever i switch to a terminal for example
<_jaro> with Ctrl-Alt-1
<_jaro> for example
<viviersf> why dont you want to use vesa ?
<_jaro> because i need 3D support
<_jaro> which i havent got with vesa
<_jaro> i want to play War3 on Linux
<_jaro> there is no New via/vesa/s3 driver available in my reposes
<_jaro> Linux XFree86 (Not distribution-specific)
<_jaro> Fedora Core 3.0 Linux
<_jaro> Fedora Core 1.0, 2.0 & 4.0 Linux
<_jaro> Mandrake / Mandriva Linux
<_jaro> Red Flag Linux
<_jaro> Red Hat Linux
<_jaro> SuSE Linux
<_jaro> thats the selection ive got
<_jaro> which one is appropriate for ubuntu ?
<crimsun> which model unichrome
<devilz_> viviersf, can you show me your desktop
<_jaro> wait
<_jaro> pls
<th3l4sts4mur41> !xorg
<_jaro> S3G Graphics KM400/KN400 Display Driver V.6.14.10.0055
<_jaro> @crimsun
<crimsun> provides support for Via/S3 CLE266/KM400/K8M800/UniChrome cards
<crimsun> Package: xserver-xorg-driver-via
<_jaro> ive got that package already
<dutch> morning crimsun :)
<_jaro> or maybe there is a new version ?
<_jaro> i have got version 6.8.2-77
<crimsun> 'morning james
<crimsun> _jaro: I don't know of anything newer. Have you looked in xorg cvs?
<_jaro> where can i find xorg cvs ?
<devilz_> i dont understand something
<devilz_> in some package it says i need to ./configure
<devilz_> and make & make install
<devilz_> but it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<_jaro> i got that too one time
<devilz_> http://linuxcult.com/crystal/icons/clear-style.linspire0.1.tar.gz
<devilz_> this is url
<devilz_> ;)
<_jaro> ah linspire
<nalioth> devilz_: do you have "build-essential" installed?
<devilz_> yes
<chx> if I detached a tab from Konsole... how could I reattach it?
<nalioth> devilz_: there is usually a README or INSTALL to read in the tarball
<devilz_> i did
<devilz_> read
<devilz_> and it says ./configure
<devilz_> ;)
<nalioth> devilz_: IS there a configure script in the tarball?
<devilz_> config.h.in
<devilz_> configure.files
<devilz_> configure.in.in
<devilz_> those are configure files
<devilz_> download the package
<nalioth> devilz_: is there an "autogen.sh" in there?
<devilz_> no
<khalif> Has anyone had any problems mounting usb flash drives?
<nalioth> devilz_: then it seems your readme is out of sync with the tarball
<devilz_> http://linuxcult.com/crystal/icons/clear-style.linspire0.1.tar.gz
<devilz_> it shouldnt be
<devilz_> how can i install this now
<devilz_> have anyone used Crystal Clear window decoration, style, icons ,etc?
<nalioth> devilz_: i dont use themes/icons, sorry
<bdmp> I am trying to save a file through a program dialog to a windows computer but I don't know the path through the file system
<bdmp> for example if I was going to save to another hard drive I would go to /media/mydrive, what about a network?
<laszlok> bdmp: do you have samba set up?
<bdmp> yea
<laszlok> in konqueror you can type smb://
<bdmp> yeah but it is a program dialog so I can't type that in
<bdmp> I have to click from folder to folder
<bdmp> so is there a place that it is "mounted" or something?
<laszlok> you have to mount a network drive, like mapping drives in windows
<th3l4sts4mur41> !dvd
<bdmp> ok 
<_stefan> hello everyone
<_stefan> i like to update my kde to 3.5 can someone help me
<_stefan> ??????????????
<devilz_> how can i change kde taskbar to other colors/style
<reagleBRKLN> When i copy a large file, my whole system crawls. Yes, dma is turned on. Any suggestions or is this normal for a cp or kio_file to dominate the resources?
<aeon17x> What's the name of the KDE menu editor?
<bl3ssing> how can I format my sda1 and sda2 usb device? I have a flash memory usb!
<bl3ssing> how can I format in linux [kubuntu]  my flash memory  stick? 
<devilz_> !kbfx
<jaro> did anyone of you install cedega ??
<devilz_> where can i find Synaptic/Kynaptic
<jjesse> kynaptic has been replaced w/ Adept
<jjesse> for installing packages 
<jjesse> k menu -> System -> Package Manager (Adept)
<bl3ssing> how can I format in linux [kubuntu]  my flash memory  stick? 
<jaro> oh are you sure about kynaptic?
<jaro> because i still use it
<aeon17x> Uh, where is the volume control?
* makyron is away: Away at the moment
<bl3ssing> can anybody help me? 
<bl3ssing> how can I format in linux [kubuntu]  my flash memory  stick? 
<devilz_> jjesse, and where is Adept
<devilz_> ah np
<devilz_> found it
<jaro> hm adept looks ugly
<jaro> like some gnome thing
<bl3ssing> jaro, you're right, but it is very usefull ... comparing with the XP.
<bl3ssing> and I think that is the main purpose of it: to get our job more easier than ...
<bl3ssing> WinXo
<bl3ssing> P
<devilz_> btw how come i dont have kdevelop and kdevelop3-dev
<devilz_> in adept
<jaro> hm but i like kynaptic more in that way
<poningru> bl3ssing: what do you want to do?
<poningru> I guess leave
<devilz_> omg how much thing to do
<devilz_> for stupid kbfx
<fenoamby> hello, i ve juste install TurboPrint for my Canon i865 and my HP Laserjet 1100 but i can't print test page 
<devilz_> many
<fenoamby> and before this install, i m unable to print with the Laserjet 
<Kibou> are the new nvidia drivers gonna be in the repos soon or should I install them manually?
<devilz_> !sources
<fenoamby> hello, i ve juste install TurboPrint for my Canon i865 and my HP Laserjet 1100 but i can't print test page 
<fenoamby> and before this install, i m unable to print with the Laserjet 
<devilz_> stupid bot where is he now
<Fleischlego> Hi.
<RATTrigger> who is the chieftan of this tribe?
<jaro> yes ive got it
<jaro> LOCATE
<jaro> to actually LOCATE programs
<BlueEagle> Well, this is rather nice. KDE will transparantly load and save files from/to ftp servers. :)
<BlueEagle> Now, if I could only get Quanta to show the contents of the FTP folder in the Files Tree I would be a happy man.
<zajacslv> hi my problem is: i cannot open folders in other windows even check this option in folder menu - please help
<dennis_p> I have trouble with sudo in other user accounts.
<dennis_p> I tried sudo ls in mythtv account but kubuntu konsole says it does not recon my password 
<dennis_p> sudo -u (user account with administration rights) ls also does not recon password
<dennis_p> must I create a root account?
<morrow> dennis_p: the users should be in the admin usergroup
<dennis_p> morrow: well the first user is in admin group automatically? then why does sudo -u not work?
<fyzix> Hi :-), Anybody know how to change the charset from in kubuntu?
<fyzix> I would like to change to ISO 8859-1
<BlueEagle> no you wouldn't. You might think you want to do that but you really don't.
<BlueEagle> fyzix: (read: Why do you want to do that?)
<shirase> has anyone here a logitech quickcam express?
<shirase> can't get it running here.....
<shirase> everytime i start v4l or anything else using the webcam, the whole system freezes
<shirase> ?
<douglas> I set up a server some time ago, and until now I just havn't had the time to mess with this problem, I have two samba shares which I mount at startup on my desktop, both in windows and linux(kubuntu), every once in a while browsing that mount fails, it seems that the connection just get's broken, even doing something simple like straming mp3's. Someone help me out, I don't know how to make it not do that.
<freelove> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<freelove> device: default can't be opened for playback
<freelove> plz help........i cant hear gaim sounds............
<monad> hi... getting a strange grub error (17) after a reset (cus somebody obviously messd with the machine) ... what do i do?
<jaro> can anybody help me installing cedega ???
<jaro> i get an error message while compiling
<jaro> make[3] : Entering directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/dx9wine/wine/dlls/dinput/tests'
<jaro> ../../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../../tools/winebuild -mconsole joystick.o keyboard.o mouse.o testlist.o   -o dinput_test.exe.so -L../../../libs/port -lwine_port -L../../../dlls -L../../../dlls/dinput -L../../../dlls/ole32 -L../../../dlls/version -L../../../dlls/user32 -L../../../dlls/kernel32 -L../../../libs -ldinput -lole32 -lversion -luser32 -lkernel32 -ldxguid -luuid -ldxerr8
<jaro> winebuild: keyboard.o is an empty file
<jaro> winegcc: ../../../tools/winebuild/winebuild failed.
<jaro> make[3] : *** [dinput_test.exe.so]  Error 2
<jaro> make[3] : Leaving directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/dx9wine/wine/dlls/dinput/tests'
<jaro> make[2] : *** [tests]  Error 2
<jaro> make[2] : Leaving directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/dx9wine/wine/dlls/dinput'
<jaro> make[1] : *** [dinput]  Error 2
<jaro> make[1] : Leaving directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/dx9wine/wine/dlls'
<jaro> make: *** [dlls]  Error 2
<kkathman> _jaro DONT paste in here!!
<kkathman> thats what pastebin is for!
<jaro> sorry
<jaro> pastebin ?
<kkathman> !pastebin
<jaro> !pastebin
<kkathman> look at the topic
<jaro> ?
<jaro> i cant see all of it
<kkathman> good grief....the channel topic !!
<pv_> hint: /topic
<kkathman> in the future take your output, and paste it at kubuntu.pastebin.com then give someone the pastebin link
<jaro> ah ok
<jaro> anyway
<jaro> could you help me with that ?
<freelove> Error while initializing the sound driver: default can't be opened for playback..plz help........i cant hear gaim sounds.
<BlueEagle> freelove: Which application are you attempting to use when that error comes up?
<BlueEagle> oh, never mind.
<freelove> uhh...i think gaim......but not sure coz i open many apps same time....
<BlueEagle> First up go to the preference menu and find the sound settings
<BlueEagle> Which Method is set there?
<BlueEagle> If it is set to "Default" change it to "Arts"
<BlueEagle> the preference menu is the one in Gaim ofcourse.
<BlueEagle> freelove: ^
<freelove> BlueEagle: where is this preference menu?
<BlueEagle> in gaim
<BlueEagle> on the login screen
<BlueEagle> It's between "Accounts" and "Sign in"
<freelove> BlueEagle: wow! thanks a lot blueeagle.....where do u all learn all this??
<[miles] > evening...
<freelove> any book recommendations? seriously.......
<BlueEagle> I opened Gaim and found the "Preferences" button and saw an entry for sound and then the output method. I have read that Arts is KDEs sound engine and ESD is Gnomes'.
<[miles] > does anyone know the name of the package I need to make GTK apps (For eg: Firefox) use my KDE theme... iirc there is something to make GTK stuff more in line with QT apps
<BlueEagle> freelove: It just took me three minutes because I was looking for the multimedia output selector found in gnome. :D
<freelove> BlueEagle: thanks anyway dude:)
<BlueEagle> freelove: np. :D
<BlueEagle> freelove: Oh, and it helped that I knew that EDS and arts and Alsa and oss has got a tendency to not work all too well all the time.
<freelove> BlueEagle: i see........
<BlueEagle> It would have been easier if sound mixing was done by oss or alsa as that would mostly negate the needs of arts and esd, however there are no single "best way"(tm) of doing this afaik.
<[miles] > anyone?
<robzon> hi all
<BlueEagle> [miles] : apperantly not. :/
<[miles] > :)
<JabberWokky> Anybody have any experience with getting (k)ubuntu installed on a system with an Adaptec 2610SA RAID card?
<JabberWokky> Anybody have any experience with an Adaptec 2610SA RAID card at all?
<robzon> I've just installed KDE3.5 from kubuntu on ubuntu system, and automounting stopped working on gnome (it works on KDE tho).. anyone had a similar issue?
<[miles] > it's gtk-qt-engine ... but it does not seem to make any difference to Firefox when it's installed
<[miles] > :-\
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: it's a hardware raid device, isn't it?
<JabberWokky> BlueEagle: Yes.
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: have  you checked for linux compatibility?
<JabberWokky> BlueEagle: It does, but the code appears to be Adaptecs, so at least debian doesn't support it in their installer.  I wanted to know if there was a list of drivers that the Ubuntu installer supported.
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: Well since there appears to be a kernel driver for it I am at loss for why it is not loaded/availible.
<JabberWokky> Or at least that has been the focus of my googling of late.  There may be another way to figure out if it's supported.  Basically, the question is if the 5.10 installer can see it.
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: when in the installer hit ALT+F2 or F3 to open a console and modprobe it.
<slow-motion> hallo
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: Also try using the expert installation mode.
<JabberWokky> BlueEagle: This is a pre-buy research.  Haven't bought it yet.  I have a manager waiting for me to call to authorize the purchace, and this is the first server we're trying with ubuntu, so I want it to go smoothly.  :)
<BlueEagle> jabberwokky: Check the installation cd for a module named 2*sa
<BlueEagle> or rather aacraid
<JabberWokky> Good idea... mounting the CD now.
<BlueEagle> Well I'm off. Good luck jabberwokky.
<JabberWokky> Thanks!
<vblanton> Hey all ,I want to keep the same home folder with all my files from gentoo linux, but some of the hidden config files make it a little messy.  Should I just delete all the hidden folders and THEN install kubuntu? Will that work?
<vblanton> If I keep th hidden files/folders with the config's then sometimes programs in a test-install of kubuntu I have act a little funky, and my Kmenu is not really functional and has fake entries...
<E-Train> can anyone help me out with a probably easy fix
<E-Train> i dumped windows the other day and am using kubuntu
<DaSkreech> There's your easy fix :-)
<freelove> lol
<E-Train> haha
<E-Train> i have a ntfs hard drive with just media on it, mostly mp3's, and I can play them in xmms but i wanna start useing amarok
<E-Train> so when i install the gstreamer plugins i get an error in adept
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<E-Train> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by 
<E-Train> another program
<simone> hi, I have a little problem involving kppp and gprs connection, may I ask?
<DaSkreech> E-Train: Do you have apt-get or aptitude running?
<DaSkreech> simone: Ask Ask! how else you gonna learn?
<E-Train> i just install the plugins using adept, not sure what else i have running
<sampan> e-train, do you have another instance of adept, aptitude, synaptic, running?  check the process table (ksysguard if you don't want to do it via cli) to make absolutely sure
<simone> ok
<sampan> sounds like some other package program/process is running to me
<simone> i use to run mepis, and i had no problem in connecting my cell phone to internet via kppp, now, with the seame config, no connection
<E-Train> sampan: it shows adept running but its not open
<simone> do you think i need some additional module or something similar, DaSkreech 
<simone> ?
<E-Train> is it possible to have to session running
<E-Train> ~2 sessions running
<DaSkreech> simone: not sure. Perhaps you could hop into #mepis and ask if they have gprs modules installed by default?
<sampan> yes, it's possible, but it's not recommended -- it might still be configuring something you installed before -- or (more likely) it's stalled
<E-Train> sampan: i think its stalled cause i have had the problem for a while. I tried to install realplayer and I think it messed some things up
<DaSkreech> simone: I'm not a big grps user I'm sure that someone will jump in soon but couldn't hurt to check if mepis has that preconfigured
<simone> just a little issue:  i found a tutorial (not mepis oriwnted, which told me to set the cell as /dev/ttySmSo (or something).  In this case is /dev/ttys0.  could be this the problem
<E-Train> sampan: I just tried to kill it and it said insufficent premitions
<ClayG> guys I'm having trouble getting my NFS share mounted
<sampan> e-train, gotcha -- i'd probably go ahead and sudo kill the process then ... usually that's not recommended for packaging because stopping an install halfway through can be bad.  
<ClayG> it says permission denied, I'm ssh'ed into the box so I know it isn't a connection issue
<sampan> e-train, try sudo kill -9 process#
<ClayG> any ideas?
<E-Train> Sampan: is the process# the 'PID'
<sampan> yes
<sampan> process-ID .. or process # --
<E-Train> cool
<E-Train> Sampan: so do you think by installing those gstreamer plugins my mp3's will work with amarok
<E-Train> Sampan: why would they work with xmms and not amarok? does it have to do with them being on a ntfs partition
<sampan> i think so -- i'm a newb and not all that knowledgeable about multimedia, but if you're following the directions from the wiki it should work
<sampan> xmms has mp3 support built-in, amarok doesn't
<sampan> so no, it doesn't have anything to do with the ntfs partition
<E-Train> sampan: ahhh got it, do yo know of any sites that have a good tutorial of how to install the w32codecs?
<sampan> if you can apt-get (or adept them), they should install themselves
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<DaSkreech> They should be in the Wiki under restriced formats
<sampan> !restricted
<DaSkreech> sampan: nO uBOTU
<sampan> :'(
* DaSkreech pokes his Caps lock
<sampan> whatever shall we do without ubotu?
<E-Train> thaks guys
<sampan> e-train  if you haven't been there before, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29%7C%28restricted%29 is the wiki on multimedia stuff
<E-Train> sampan: I just killed that tried kill it and it says it locked still
<E-Train> any other ideas
<djk_> where's ubotu?
<E-Train> Sampan: If i reboot will they kill any process that is useing dpkg
<sampan> e-train, hrmmmm ... did it actually kill it? one time i had a process that i couldn't kill (eventually had to -- shudder -- reboot, in order to kill it) 
<E-Train> Sampan: I will reboot and see what happens
<sampan> rebooting should kill it, but it's not really the preferred (linux) way of doing things ... sudo kill -9 should kill it afaik
<djk_> sampan: not if it's a zombie process..
<djk_> sampan: regarding the kill -9 ^
<sampan> rebooting won't kill it if it's zombie?
<djk_> sampan: no, rebooting will, but kill -9 won't if it's a zombie..
<sampan> oh ... gotcha -- linux ends out 'needing' rebooting -- i guess that's one linux myth that bites the dust ;)
<angasule> http://www.losurs.org/docs/zombies
<[Relic] > were are the journal system settings?
<[Relic] > ?? kjournald
<kinfo> No match for "kjournald"
<[Relic] > ?? kjournal
<kinfo> No match for "kjournal"
<[Relic] > ?? journal
<kinfo> No match for "journal"
<[Relic] > ?? ext3
<kinfo> No match for "ext3"
<b0nn> hi all, Ive just tried to install apache via adept and I get an error
<b0nn> I was trying to install apache1.3.38 and adept tried to install apache2-utils
<b0nn> that should be apache1.3.33-8
<kylev> b0nn: just start running apache2 :-)
<LoBoGoL> god night! :)
<b0nn> heh
<b0nn> Ive just manually installed apache-utils (1.3.33-8)
<[Relic] > any ideas on the location of the journaling system settings?
<b0nn> etc/devfs?
<b0nn> or not
<LoBoGoL> some of Brazil here?
<winnie> hi! .. i need help !!!
<b0nn> eat less sugar :)
<winnie> lol :p
<winnie> can you help me with kubuntu ???? :$
<b0nn> no idea
<winnie> thanks!
<b0nn> heh
<b0nn> are you going to tell people the problem?
<b0nn> or is it a mind reading test
<[Relic] > what fun would that be, you are supposed to guess it
<b0nn> heh
<b0nn> its the modem
<danudany> ok ... i have just installed kubuntu and i can not change the resolution to 1024...
<b0nn> right click desktop
<b0nn> click on configure desktop
<b0nn> click on display
<danudany> not that way.... 
<b0nn> :)
<danudany> i know that but i cant go along 800x600
<djk_> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flammia> he's right... I had the same problem
<Flammia> if you get no video after setting your max res higher, try reducing the frequency and colour depth
<Flammia> does anyone in here torrent??
<poningru> Flammia: yeah why do you ask?
<Flammia> cuz I'm having difficulties
<Flammia> Azureus downloads nothing at all
<Flammia> and KTorrent downloads very slowly for only about 10% of the time... otherwise it's also stalled
<djk_> configure iptables for the ports you use..
<b0nn> Is your ISP limiting your downloads?
<djk_> it also depends on the peers though..
<Flammia> nope... ISP is fine
<b0nn> We have a big problem here in NZ with ISP's trying to contain p2p
<Flammia> I can torrent on my other box, connected through the same hub
<LoBoGoL> which the great difference between Ubuntu with the Gnome and the Kubuntu with the Kde?
<Flammia> how do I configure IP tables, djk_??
<Flammia> the difference is the GUI
<Flammia> I like how KDE looks, ergo I use Kubuntu
<djk_> Flammia: it probably will be better if you use firestarter ( a graphical frontend)..
<Flammia> so... go to a terminal and type firestarter??
<djk_> you'll have to install it first..
<Flammia> KTorrent also has this nasty habit of going "Not Responding" after about 10 minutes
<LoBoGoL> ok
<angasule> Flammia: yeah, don't bother using it... also, avoid qtorrent, it has absolutely no options (maybe it has command line options, but then, why use a graphical client if you need the command line?
<Flammia> thanks, angasule
<Flammia> alright... I'l install firestarter... using adept??
<angasule> Flammia: don't thank me, I'm just b*tching :)
<djk_> butching?
<djk_> yes Flammia
<angasule> yes, butching heh
<angasule> if anyone can recommend a kde-friendly bittorrent client, it'd be most welcome
<djk_> bittornado? 
<djk_> i don't really know what kde-friendly is supposed to mean, but yea..
<angasule> mostly, that it goes to the tray and doesn't look out of place
<PokerFacePenguin> for kubuntu, i like guarddog best
<kkathman> Hi ya PokerFacePenguin :)
<Flammia> I'd define KDE-friendly as "works in KDE"
<djk_> guarddog is a frontend to iptables.. not a torrent-client...
<PokerFacePenguin> heya kkathman 
<Flammia> which I haven't found yet
<[Relic] > I can't find anything on any of the forums about where the journaling settings are stored  :(
<djk_> Flammia: everything _works_ in kde.. 
<PokerFacePenguin> djk_: thats what i get for jumpin in halfway in and not reading close enuf.. :P
<djk_> hehe :)
<Flammia> firestarter is trying to make me create a firewall...
<angasule> firestarter *is* a firewall, I think?
* PokerFacePenguin *snickers*
<djk_> angasule: no, just a frontend to iptables
<Flammia> okay
<Flammia> it's still putting me through a firewall wizard :P
<Flammia> alright... firestarter is running... what should I be checking??
<b0nn> meh .. write an iptables script youself :P
<djk_> azureus needs udp and tcp ports 6881:6889 ..
<Flammia> argh... I am so new to linux... I just learned how to even _make_ a script yesterday
<b0nn> ok.. my next suggestion might have been a bit much then (Was going to suggest installing OpenBSD on an old machine and using that as a hardware firewall :)
<sampan> flammia, don't let 'em pressure you into biting off a huge chunk of steep-learning curve meat (i.e., iptables) firestarter is fine -- you can call it up and make changes to your iptables 'on the fly' with it easily.
<sampan> ;X
<b0nn> no no noooooooo, heap on the pressure :-)
<Flammia> but before putting in firestarter I didn't even have a firewall...
<djk_> i don't really get  "hardware firewalls"...
<Flammia> lol... I've got enough pressure
<sampan> lol b0nn 
<Flammia> alright... I enabled ports 6881 and 6889
<Flammia> still no action on the torrents
<Flammia> should I be running Azureus as root??
<b0nn> no
<djk_> hell no
<angasule> besides, even Eric Raymond can't do all the magic (I share his pain, until kubuntu, I had never been able to print on the printer through samba)
<angasule> never
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: never run p2p apps as root
<Flammia> kk... that's what I had thought
<djk_> b0nn: ever tried freesco?
<b0nn> IIRC opening those ports is to allow your bittorrent client to accept requests from trackers as to what file(s) you are in possession of
<Flammia> hmmm... firestarter's showing a lot of action ont hose ports
<Flammia> but nothing's coming through
<b0nn> djk_: yeah, ages ago
<djk_> how is it
<b0nn> small
<b0nn> I have a friend who uses it on a cf card for his fw
<djk_> heh, yea i know it's small :)
<djk_> from the screenshots it looks pretty powerful
<sampan> flammia, did you add a rule allowing anyone to connect on those ports in firestarter?
<b0nn> (using it on floppys is no good because the write head in the FDD's welds to the floppys because of a constant read/write state
<Flammia> yes... it was Service: BitTorrent, Port: 6881-6889, For: Everyone
<djk_> b0nn: doesn't it actually run in the 8MB ram it requires?
<sampan> kk
<b0nn> pass
<b0nn> Im passing on 2nd hand info :\
<djk_> b0nn: i'm pretty sure it does.. just like DBAN runs in the RAM it uses..
<Flammia> I'm blocking a lot of Samba and Microsoft-ds packets right now... does that have any significance??
<b0nn> Flammia: no
<Flammia> actually.. does a red record mean it was blocked, or allowed...
<sampan> it's significant in that your pc is protecting itself, but probably not significant as far as the bt problem is concerned ;)
<Flammia> lol... gotcha
<angasule> so, I'm gonna start chemical warfame against the flies, have fun
<Flammia> they deserve it
<Flammia> so... nobody else has any enlightenning information on torrenting??
<PokerFacePenguin> flammia: i use limewire to p2p, but i do in ubuntu insteazd
<Flammia> whoa... I am connected to one peer... but still have no downloading
<angasule> Flammia: you open 6881-6889, then it works, never had any trouble with those ports open
<angasule> Flammia: some torrents are sucky, no seeds and bad peers
<Flammia> one torrent I know is good, though... I've used it twice on other machines
<djk_> try some porn ;)
<angasule> heh djk speaks the truth
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: and for kde, i use the bittornado.....basically end up downloading a torrent file and click on it...run it with btdownloadgui
<b0nn> try go-open
<Flammia> alright, Penguin... explain that and I shall try
<Flammia> I've heard of running torrents from command line also...
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: gotta let the dog in ...brb
<Flammia> kk
<b0nn> Flammia: btdownload.py
<b0nn> try this torrent and see what speed you get
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: do a man for btdownloadgui to see if ya got it
<b0nn> http://www.go-opensource.org/files/go-open-vol-1.torrent
<Flammia> errr... that's not a command, so how do I do it??
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: man btdownloadgui
<Flammia> don't have it... adept??
<b0nn> btdownload.py is a python client by bram
<Flammia> 3K'sec on tht torrent
<Flammia> on KTorrent... which will crash in about 5 minutes
<Flammia> 90K/sec now
<b0nn> so its your seeds .. not you
<Flammia> it's not a connection problem... it's a software problem
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: adept for the bittorrent pkg, and if you click on a torrentfile you can select open with btdownloadgui
<Flammia> KTorrent crashes and Azureus won't connect
<Flammia> 170K/sec now
<b0nn> have your clients crashed?
<Flammia> not yet
<Flammia> what am I torrenting anyways??
<Flammia> PokerFacePenguin: Where do I find btdownloadgui to open the file with??
<Flammia> nevermind... figured that out
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: its not very pretty, but it gets the job done
<Flammia> I noticed... it's actually running
<Flammia> will it seed after it finishes torrenting??
<djk_> yes
<Flammia> perfect
<Flammia> I forsake KTorrent forever!!
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: lol
<Flammia> now... can I run firestarter without opening  a terminal??
<sampan> yes
<sampan> kmenu --> run command --> type: kdesu firestarter
<PokerFacePenguin> Flammia: or add it to the menu with add item
<Flammia> anyways... thanks for the help
<Flammia> I gotta go
* Flammia waves
<sampan> tootles
<b0nn> did flammia get to the bottom of his problem?
* b0nn was afk
<b0nn> and theres no damn scroll back on irssi :\
<sampan> there is on my irssi :X
<b0nn> how do I scroll back then?
<b0nn> I normally use bitchx
<sampan> try sb -40
<b0nn> sb -40
<sampan> or scrollback -40
<b0nn> scrollback -40
<sampan> bah, i must have set up an alias -- just a second
<b0nn> I cant get /whois on it either
<sampan> weird
<b0nn> well I better get back to work 
<hunika> raphink: Hello
<hunika> raphink: I have a small question
<hunika> raphink: I have seen at kde-look.org that there exists MAC OS X theme for KDE
<hunika> raphink: How the hell can I install it. There is no deb file
<hunika> raphink: Or debian compatible installation file
<hunika> raphink: Can you help me pls
<djk_> there's most likely a readme with instructions..
<hunika> djk_ no there are no instructions 
<hunika> djk_ just a file
<hunika> djk_ anyway I have another proble,
<hunika> djk_ how can I get a flash player for konqueror
<gerst> hi
<gerst> is there alien command in your kubuntu? :D
<gerst> i got bash: alien: command not found
<gerst> wtf?
<djk_> hunika: link?
<Kibou> gerst: how about installing it first..
<hunika> djk_: What link the mac os theme link?
<sampan> gerst, have you installed alien?  
<gerst> i thought its default stuff :D
<gerst> but I cant install it with apt-get
<gerst> Package alien is not available, but is referred to by another package
<gerst> i need another repository
<djk_> hunika: yes.. 
<djk_> hunika: regarding flashplayer, if you have it installed for a different browser (mozilla for example) you can search for it in konquerors options..
<hunika> djk_ I see
<djk_> hunika: what about that link for mac os x theme
<hunika> djk_ I am sorry I am busy a little bit
<hunika> djk_ I will look now
<hunika> djk_: Here is the link for the MAC OS THEME http://citkit.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/baghira/baghira-0.7.tar.bz2
<djk_> hunika: not the downloadlink, the kde-look.org link to it ;)
<djk_> hunika: is it this here? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8692
<hunika> djk_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8692
<djk_> hunika: well, there are instructions ..
<hunika> djk_: For me a person who uses Linux for 2 weeks are not instructions :)))))) I used windows for 10 years
<djk_> hunika: heh, time to say goodbye to the clicking-mentality i suppose
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone use samba with kubuntu as a server and smbmounting over a network?
<bam_> anyone using gtkpod?
<hunika> djk_: Yes for First Linux seemed to me with the kde like Windows. I said it is a copy of windows, it is the same. The K menu - Start menu and so on. But it is much more difficult I think, or it is just another way.
<PaloDeQueso> I have a kubuntu server setup with two hard drives smb shared, I have those two HDs smb mounted over the network on my desktop (kubuntu). I stream all of my music and movies from my server. Quite often though it almost seems as though it stalls or disconnects for about a minute, and in the middle of my media it stops. Is there any known reason for this?
<djk_> hunika: the baghira theme is in the repos..
<djk_> hunika: it's in universe
<djk_> hunika: so, sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<hunika> djk_: Where should I install it in Theme Manager?
<hunika> djk_: I don't have there
<hunika> djk_: I have made the install in console
<hunika> djk_: Where should I install the theme, apply/to see it
<djk_> hunika: then you should be able to select it in system settings-appearance-style
<hunika> djk_: As I see it is working but I don't have an apple bar instead of taskbar
<hunika> djk_: And it is not like in the screenshot at kde-look
<djk_> hunika: i don't use that theme, so maybe you have to configure it.. or it doesn't do that.. there's karamba mac os x bar..
<hunika> djk_: I see
<hunika> djk_: I think Apple computers is the best but it is too expensive 
<hunika> are the best
<hunika> djk_: I am leaving now, anyway thanks for helping
<_triablo> how to install essencial codecs for kaffeine player ?
<jaro> hey 
<jaro> :-)
<Stormchaser> 'lo.
<Stormchaser> Where can I find kdepim for KDE3.5 for breezy?
<kkathman> you probably cant
<kkathman> not for 3.5
<kkathman> but kdepim is in the repos I believe
<Stormchaser> why?
<jaro> hmm
<kkathman> because most apps have not ported to KDE 3.5 things yet :)
<jaro> does anyone have a very nice Desktop ?
<kkathman> even standard apps havent
<Stormchaser> there is no such difference betwee 3.4 and 3.5... 
<Stormchaser> +n
<kkathman> ?
<Stormchaser> I mean kde-pim is a KDE package
<kkathman> there isnt huh...well maybe you can explain why so many packages got held back when you "upgrade" to 3.5 then?
<Stormchaser> IT hold in kmail, kontact, kpilot, ...
<kkathman> or why so many people are experiencing issues with Konq?
<kkathman> hmm?
<Stormchaser> kkathman: I was never in core development in KDE
<kkathman> you can try it...it might be ok
<kkathman> !info kdepim
<kkathman> ubotu wake up dude
<l3m> kkathman: just dist-upgrade
<kkathman> lol
<l3m> then you get everything
<kkathman> ahh no ubotu today
<kkathman> lol
<l3m> i think it's just a packaging issue
<kkathman> l3m: no thanks...3.5 is just transitional anyway
<l3m> so you don't upgrade without explicitly requesting it
<kkathman> Stormchaser: kdepim is in the repos btw
<Delvien> anyone know alot about LED lights on laptops :P
<Delvien> hey kkath
<kkathman> but its out of date  I think
<kkathman> heya Delvien :)
<Delvien> kkathman you run on a laptop right?
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> 3 desktops
<Kibou> did they improve kompmgr in 3.5?
<Kibou> it's a little flaky in 3.4.3
<Stormchaser> o.O Why does subversion relies on libapr?
<Delvien> kkathman bleh , Desktops are old :P
<Stormchaser> anyone tryed KDE4?
<kkathman> I know some that have
<Stormchaser> how is it?
<kkathman> its still very very alpha I think :)
<Riddell> who has breezy and wants to test the new amarok?
<Stormchaser> Riddell: It seems, that the new amarok has some weird race conditions
<Riddell> Stormchaser: which new amarok?
<Stormchaser> 1.3
<Riddell> which 1.3?
<Stormchaser> bah... I have to restart KDE to check for the version
<Stormchaser> brb
<fyrmedic> I had 1.3.6 and had all the same issues as 1.3.1
<Riddell> so, who wants to test 1.3.7?
<Stormchaser> 1.3.1
<Stormchaser> guess it's not that _new_
<jaro> hmm you guys ?
<manveru> Riddell: uhm, got 1.3.1 in e17 (kde 3.5 installed in background) - would like to upgrade a bit :)
<jaro> cedega need gcc 4.0 to be downgraded...
<fyrmedic> I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!
<jaro> how can i do that ?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main  for testers
<jaro> hey does e17 work at all ?
<jaro> i installed it
<jaro> but i dont even have a menu
<manveru> jaro: ever heard the sentence - "just do it"?
<jaro> for standard apps
* manveru has e17 running since a couple of weeks...
<jaro> there is no main menu
<jaro> it says when i click left on the background a menu should appear
<jaro> but doesnt
<manveru> hm?
<manveru> well, better check that back with the #e channel - but e17 is still very beta
<jaro> i can't run a thing
<manveru> wait a second, Mike Oldfield hat an album named Amarok? :)
<manveru> -t+d
<manveru> Riddell: well, everything is working smooth...
<Riddell> manveru: great, thanks
<manveru> Riddell: except for one thing...
<manveru> Riddell: i've got problems with files that contain umlauts... maybe i have to rebuild my collection
<manveru> Riddell: but it says the files don't exist - so i fear it's something more serious
<Delvien> any recent KDE updates?
<manveru> Delvien: ?
<manveru> what do you think of as KDE update?
<djk_> where's ubotu?
<manveru> oh, he's on vacation... said he would be back next week or so
<djk_> nice.
<manveru> not sure, but maybe ubuntulog can help you? :)
<djk_> it's not like i need ubotu, just wanted to fix the most recent factoid..
<manveru> Riddell: is musicbrainz working?
<Riddell> manveru: for ogg yes, not mp3
<manveru> oh?
<libben> djk_: thxs for the grub tip. it worked great with install cd, would have come up with that myself eventually. but the easy road to ask is way faster =)
<djk_> :)
<libben> time to get some sleep. been working 12hour this day, need to catch up with my pillow.
<manveru> Riddell: and the postgresql-options-field is still in a single line
<manveru> Riddell: would be nice if it was splitted up like the mysql one
<Riddell> manveru: where's that?
<manveru> Riddell: in the options for the collection
<manveru> in the main-options
<Riddell> manveru: if it's a user interface issue you need to talk to the amarok devs
<manveru> wich issues do you handle?
<Riddell> packaging
<manveru> i see...
<Riddell> kubuntu specific issues
<Riddell> default settings in kubuntu too
<Riddell> like the big question for dapper... do we have a splashscreen on amarok or not
<manveru> hmm, according to the ultimate gui-guide it's better to have one
<manveru> since it signals activity
<manveru> but best would be to have it optional (not sure if it is so - i prefer splash anyway)
<manveru> there are arguments against splash-screens? :)
<djk_> they're not really useful..
<djk_> unneccessary garbage to load ;)
<manveru> i prefer it over staring one minute at a blank screen...
<pv_> does amarok take one minute to start?
<manveru> if something is expected to take a long time to start it _must_ have a splash-screen
<djk_> well, it's not really "signaling activity" if it takes a minute now is it ;)
<LeeJunFan> pv_: not here, but then I have a 64bit 3400 :)
<manveru> never worked with some IDE like JEdit/Eclipse - right? ^^
<djk_> pv_: amarok takes a few seconds here..p4 3200
<djk_> manveru: me?
<LeeJunFan> pv_: how many mp3's do you have in your collection also? I've also got mine setup to use mysql, which may help it speed up a bit.
<manveru> well, my amaroK takes about 20-30 sekonds to start
<djk_> manveru: i have, but then i decided i don't like java ;)
<manveru> oh hell - i'm KDE-addicted, i say seKonds...
<manveru> djk_: well, that's the fact for every IDE out there, they just have lots of stuff to load - and i don't code java, but ruby - so i'm glad i don't depend on them
<djk_> manveru: i just think that loading a splashscreen may slow down loading the prog, thus unneccessary garbage.
<manveru> i guess that might take... 0.01 seconds or something
<libben> how can i spin down a hd? is it bad to spin it down? 
<manveru> and it's faster in a subjective way (the way a human sees it)
#kubuntu 2006-12-04
<h3sp4wn> helge: chmod +x install-fglrx-debian.sh; sudo ./install-fglrx-debian.sh (should just do all the work for you)
<h3sp4wn> helge: (and its tested on kubuntu)
<helge> h3sp4wn: I will look into it! Thanks, My problem is that I have radeon 9250 which seem to have some kind of bug
<helge> I have no idea wehere to start first when I read the forum, but I start with your links now
<h3sp4wn> helge: I have the same card - best to not even bother with fglrx the opensource drivers are fine and stable
<helge> Ok
<h3sp4wn> Is there a particular reason you need fglrx ?
<helge> Can I check that I have an ok driver from terminal, cause I sometimes wonder if it is okay
<helge> Beryl, is running, but I thought it was a little slow
<helge> So no, there is no reason
<lotusleaf> alvin: try #kernel-panic
<h3sp4wn> helge: Are you using exa or xaa ?
<helge> I dont know, sorry
<h3sp4wn> helge: glxinfo | grep direct
<h3sp4wn> helge: (that should say yes)
<helge> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<helge> direct rendering: Yes
<h3sp4wn> helge: direct rendering yes (there a few /etc/X11/xorg.conf tweaks you might want to add)
<helge> I am listening
<h3sp4wn> to section device you want Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "1"
<helge> Ok, thats it?
<h3sp4wn> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<h3sp4wn> Option "EnablePageFlip" "1"
<h3sp4wn> Option "AGPMode" "8"
<h3sp4wn> (and if you don't already have it) Option          "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win" (in Section "InputDevice")
<ehird> I was messing around with KDE colour schemes.
<h3sp4wn> helge: those 4 and then restart X
<ehird> Now in konqueror,
<ehird> all button text is white and unreadable.
<ehird> fine in other kde apps
<ehird> looks fine in preferences
<helge> Ok, I ll be back :-)
<ehird> tried switching styles again, still happens
<ehird> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> helge: let me know if it makes a difference (as I don't use beryl)
<helge> yup, will do
<lrentz> anyone know a good program to stress test a core 2 duo.  I am not sure my cpu scaling is working on my laptop.
<ehird> no-one?
<helge> h3sp4wn: I already have this: Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch" , should I replace it or keep it ?
<angasule> lrentz: multiplayer solitaire
<lrentz> really.
<h3sp4wn> helge: Actually just leave the above (any idea what its supposed to do ?)
<helge> I have no clue, ok, restart time :-)
<h3sp4wn> helge: I think its to do with setting the windows key to open the beryl manager
<h3sp4wn> helge: or the right alt in that case maybe
<angasule> lrentz: yeap, totally, or nethack, maybe pong
<ehird> noooo-one? :(
<BetaCookies> [be back later]  Installing Windows XP -- I'm missing my games in linux
<ehird> HAHAHAHAHAHAHahah.
<ehird> ha.
<ehird> i guess nobody can help, then >.>
<angasule> ehird_away: next time, be more careful? :P
<BluesKaj> how do i tell the OS that my TV card is card 4 in the list of compatible tv tuner cards listed after the command : dmesg|grep cx
<campbch> mmm...
<angasule> ehird_away: I believe konqueror keeps its own colour scheme
<campbch> any troubleshooting steps i should follow if both adept-manager and synaptic fail to load?
<campbch> it gets past the password screen and hangs...
<campbch> sysguard says it's running, but it doesn't show anything
<helge> h3sp4wn: HA, that actually helped!
<h3sp4wn> helge: I thought it would (but is scrolling still slow in firefox)
<h3sp4wn> helge: If scrolling is still slow I think that cannot be fixed
<h3sp4wn> helge: (its a current bug)
<BluesKaj> card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro...how do I get Edgy to recognize the audio in it ?
<helge>  h3sp4wn: well, it is a bit early, but it looks faster in firefox to.
<campbch> :(
<helge>  h3sp4wn: I still think the animation doesnt render everything ( best explanation I have) but it looks better
<helge> Now, how about games for edgy, are there nay easy to install (debian packages) that are not in the common repositoryes?
<h3sp4wn> Return to castle wolfenstein
<h3sp4wn> (but its not a debian package)
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats that other thing besides wine i need to play games?
<helge> I tried to get the wolfenstein, but if I remeber correctly the download has been removed
<computer_> #ubuntu_xgl
<h3sp4wn> fn0rdp0rtland: windows ?
<RoKFiT> hello, can anyone help me with an issue in krita?
<fn0rdp0rtland> h3sp4wn: yea windows games
<RoKFiT> i erase part of a layer and what shows up is blue, why?
<fn0rdp0rtland> also for some reason apt-get aptiude and adept all think adept is running how can i kill the processes,with out using the performance monitor
<computer_> hi, can anyone help with beryl? everytime i type in beryl-manager the background becomes black, emerald icon come in tray, and things freeze out
<computer_> i already checked xgl channel, there's not many people there active currently =)
<zholvex> hola
<computer_> hi
<RoKFiT> zholvex: are you good with krita?
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the command line term to see what prosecess are running?
<RoKFiT> top
<h3sp4wn> fn0rdp0rtland: ps -ef
<helge> computer: how about checking #beryl
<RoKFiT> why is it so dead tonight?
<angasule> they are afraid of me
<RoKFiT> is anyone good with krita?
<RoKFiT> or does anyone know anything about krita, specifically how to erase
<angasule> RoKFiT: erase what?
<RoKFiT> i want to erase part of a layer, or fill it with color
<angasule> RoKFiT: use the fill tool? or draw over it?
<RoKFiT> i am, but nothing is happenin
<RoKFiT> before it was drawing a transparent blue
<RoKFiT> it's like not drawing over it
<faucon> hi ! i just setup kubuntu 6.10 (edgy) in english, but i want to have a canadian french keyboard layout. when i go to regionnal and language, i can add only canadian english, no more choice in the list.. how can i add canadian french
<gsuveg> faucon: you need install french support to kubuntu
<faucon> how...
<faucon> im looking in adept manager but i cant find it
<fn0rdp0rtland> it should be on your right hand side under culteral
<gsuveg> language-pack-fr
<gsuveg> faucon: ^
<faucon> yeah
<gsuveg> language-pack-kde-fr
<faucon> ?
<faucon> nice
<asz_> hey guys, could someone suggest me a good multi-formating compression/decompression tool?
<gsuveg> hmm?
<asz_> multi-format*
<gsuveg> asz_: ? multi formatting?
<faucon> thanks gsuveg
<asz_> something like WinRAR on the Windows side of things
<gsuveg> faucon: what is welcome in fr?
<gsuveg> asz_: ark ?
<faucon> bienvenue
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats t mean if someones name is shadowed out in the user list with a + looking sign next to it,like robotgeeks
<gsuveg> merci
<faucon> hehe
<gsuveg> faucon: szivesen
<faucon> au revoir mon ami
<faucon> szivesen 6
<morghanphoenix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faucon> dont know that word
<gsuveg> faucon: bienvenue in hungarian :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> i mon ami im anomi
<fn0rdp0rtland> tis a palindrome
<faucon> ahh ;)
<faucon> sorry i only know and use  french and english
<RoKFiT> ubotu, krita eraser help
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<asz_> gsuveg, not ark
<RoKFiT> ubotu, ardvark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardvark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asz_> it doesn't have enough compression options
<faucon> thanks, bye
<faucon> i'll be back shortly
<morghanphoenix> Argh! This is killing my eyes!
<RoKFiT> does anyone have any information on krita
<morghanphoenix> Fresh install and the nvidia drivers aren't on yet
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the comand line term to update and updatable packages?
<morghanphoenix> I don't know what it uses for defaults, but it's terrible
<gsuveg> RoKFiT: ask
<RoKFiT> i am trying to erase part of a layer and it is drawing blue
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> I last saw Jucato (n=jucato@58.69.160.165) 7h 39m ago, quiting: Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer)
<gsuveg> RoKFiT: you bg is blue ?
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure
<RoKFiT> i even try to paint it white and nothing happens
<gsuveg> look it :)
<RoKFiT> how do i check background color?
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the comand line term to update any updatable packages?
<fn0rdp0rtland> apt-get ???
<gsuveg> RoKFiT: lemmese
<computer_> anyone know how I can use kmail? the kubuntu mail thing
<RoKFiT> what is lemmese
<gsuveg> computer_: start it
<asz_> haha :D
<computer_> yeah i started it
<computer_> but where's the compose button
<gsuveg> RoKFiT: right side on
<RoKFiT> right side on?
<RoKFiT> that's not very descriptive
<gsuveg> in krita
<RoKFiT> where on the right side?
<gsuveg> i dont know
<angasule> kaffeine's contrast and brightness controls don't work on edgy, any idea why?
<rance1> does anybody know if us.archive.ubuntu.com is having problems, I can't download packages from there on a new server, but I can ping the server
<LjL> rance1: it's down, and i can't ping it
<Admiral_Chicago> rance1: yup it's down
<rance1> cool, thanks, thought it was me
<cntb-guest> ?
<kai> is there a program to allow me to plot points ona graph?
<Jucato> !kplot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kplot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<kai> kplot..?
<Jucato> !kmplot
<ubotu> kmplot: mathematical function plotter for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 516 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<kai> Thanx
<angasule> kaffeine's contrast and brightness controls don't work on edgy, any idea why?
<kai> Is any one else experiance problems with aptitude
<Jucato> what problems?
<kai> I guess one of the servers is doen or something
<tony__> anybody know what the deal is with kde-look site?
<Ranbee> hi, can someone try kde-look for me? i can't get there :|
<Ranbee> http://www.kde-look.org/
<tony__> me neither
<kai> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)] 
<Ranbee> lol
<tony__> i got a non-working script i gotta fix on the server
<tony__> bad time to go down
<kai> That one IP is causeing major problems, I can't install the g++ compiler or this kmplot
<kai> Is there a way around it?
<tony__> kai: edit your sources.list
<Jucato> kai: hold on, trying to confirm your issue
<Jucato> kai: in the meantime, you can try changing from us.archive.ubuntu.com to something else
<kai> under adept --> manage repositoreis
<kai> can I just disable it?
<Jucato> or kdesu kate, whichever you prefer.
<Jucato> disable? I thought you were trying to update?
<kai> I am, but can I disable that one channel?
<Jucato> depends on what repo it is. it might be the one containing kmplot
<fn0rdp0rtland> anyone know how to find the password file for a website?
<kai> true
<kai> where can I find alternates?
<fn0rdp0rtland> looking for something in html called an edit box,how cAN I MAKE THE EDIT BOx TELL ME THE LOCATION OF THE PASSWORD FILE?oops sorrys bout the caps im on a laptop keybored
<fn0rdp0rtland> sorry i know its off topic
<Jucato> then you know you might not get an answer in here :)
<Ranbee> fn0rdp0rtland: what are you trying to do?
<Ranbee> try binrev irc
<Jucato> kai: try changing us.archive.ubuntu.com to something like uk.archive.ubuntu.com or plain archive.ubuntu.com
<angasule> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<kai> ok, thanx
<kai> Jucato: for all of them? I don't know is its the universe/multiverse or main restricted
<killermach_> I have a lot of JPGs on a hard drive.. many are duplicates in different directories... I am looking for an app that will search all subdirs and identify duplicate JPGs even if they have been renamed .. anyone know such a critter??
<helge> digikam
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to install nvidia-glx and adept keeps telling me "break" and not letting me install.
<morghanphoenix> Any idea what's going on here
<Jucato> kai: you might need to change all of them, as one non-working repo would half Fetch Updates
<morghanphoenix> I have the restricted modules enabled
<kai> ok
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: try installing from apt-get, it will give you more precise error messages
<intelikey> i'd like to setup cups   anyone know the command ?
<morghanphoenix> Ah depends on libraries that are uninstallable
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: what is wrong with lpd ?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn didn't do anything...  other than that it's fine...
<intelikey> lol
<morghanphoenix> But they installed before perfectly
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i sent two jobs to lpr but they never made it to the printer
<tony__> actually, i read on digg there's been some dns server attacks which may have somethihng to do with some of these bigger sites
<morghanphoenix> libatk1.0-0 libgtk2.0-0 libpango1.0-0
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Do you have a suitable /etc/printcap ?
<morghanphoenix> What are those?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix:  might be a different situation back then
<intelikey> h3sp4wn suitable ?
<Jucato> hm.. that's strange, I never knew nvidia-glx is dependent on those
<intelikey> h3sp4wn just raw data nothing fancy
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Well they are different for different printers (mine is for a laserjet 4 L ancient but works fine)
<morghanphoenix> And I could swear I had gtk installed
<Launchpad> hey guys im trying to get the help file for konversation and i got this error
<Launchpad> Could not launch the KDE Help Center:
<Launchpad> Could not find service 'khelpcenter'
<Launchpad> what does that mean? btw im on ubuntu (i just love the kubuntu room better) lol
<morghanphoenix> running the apt-get update again
<kai> Jucato: Thanx it worked
<morghanphoenix> Maybe it missed something
<kai> Juki: your a savior guy
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i'm saying that it's a raw printer like a type writer pluged into lp0    shouldn't even need a printcap
<Jucato> kai: which server did you use?
<kai> lol, all my repos will be brit based for now on
<kai> uk
<Jucato> lol
<kai> Tha good ole brits
<tony__> anyone have any clue for joystick setup? i don't see a joystick config in kde
<morghanphoenix> jscalibrator
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: What happens if you cat something to lp0 ?
<kai> and I got my g++ compiler for school
<chimaera> anyone here with a basic knowledge of C? having problems using math functions ;)
<tony__> thanks, i'll try it morghan
<Jucato> kai: better install build-essential instead of just g++ only
<morghanphoenix> There's another package, but I forgot the name of it
<kai> Jucato: whys that?
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BombTron> anyone want to recommend a good first person shooter for linux
<tony__> morghanphoenix: jsconfig, command not found
<morghanphoenix> apt-get it
<tony__> BombTron: wolfenstein ET, Doom3, Nexuiz
<morghanphoenix> it's not there to begin with
<tony__> morghanphoenix: it's not showing up in the repositories
<Jucato> kai: build-essential will install everything you need to compile, including g++. g++ alone *might* not be enough in all situations
<cntb-guest> is chatzilla multiserver multinetwork capable ?
<cntb-guest> Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<morghanphoenix> hmm
<morghanphoenix> I'm dying here myself
<BombTron> tony__: wolfenstien wouldn't work, doom 3 is too advance, nexuis is pretty good
<kai> Oh, will it produce the dsp files to make it compatible with visual Studios IDE as well??
<root> Hey everyone
<Jucato> that I don't know
<BombTron> ever tired running games through wine
<morghanphoenix> Can't get nvidia-glx installed and the flickering is killing me
<tony__> BombTron: it should, it's pretty easy to setup
<BombTron> tony__: that was directed at you
<BombTron> tony__: I'll try wine again
<misael> * I need help instaling amsn
<rance1> I'm having trouble with a new ubuntu server Im trying to set up NAT in the firewall, and I've triple checked my rules, and the rules are correct.  but I still cant nat.  is there a kernel module or something I need to load in addition to the firewall rules?
<kai> Say, are there any emulators supported by linux to play my snes roms?
<tony__> morghanphoenix: nvidia-glx should be able to install just from a default install
<morghanphoenix> it's not
<misael> I need helo instaling amsn.package that is in my desktop
<tony__> kai: yeah, 2 good ones i know, one in the default repositories
<misael> help*
<morghanphoenix> I added the restricted-modules for my image and it says it'd break if I install it
<root> Anyone up for helping a [i] total[/i]  noob who just screwed over his computer? :P
<kai> whats it calles?
<notech> morghanphoenix: verify the refresh rates in your xorg.conf, shouldn't need nvidia for a flickering issue
<kai> *called
<misael> *Misael needs help
<LinXway> I have been trying all day to get kde to recognize my printer(s) I have read over multiple posts wiki's and checked everything I know to check and still I cannot get the add printer to give a list of HP printers it does list every other mfg printers but will only list 4  hp laser printers...no matter what I have done it will not give me more than 4 printers to chose from. I have: hpijs hplip hplip-data hplip-ppds hpoj all showing 
<tony__> morghanphoenix: did you get a corrupt install?
<morghanphoenix> Not really flickering exactly, little lines running through my screen
<misael> * I need help instaling Amsn package
<morghanphoenix> is that refresh rate
<BombTron> LinXway: is there a HP package
<kai> tony__: whats the emulator called?
<morghanphoenix> I set everything up right in xorg
<BombTron> LinXway: sorry you got them
<misael>  * I need help instaling Amsn package
<notech> morghanphoenix: it's always best to verify it matches your omnitor specs
<misael>  * I need help instaling Amsn package
<morghanphoenix> but all it asked was h&v sync
<tony__> morghanphoenix: sounds like a low resolution. edit the xorg.conf file
<misael> misael needs help
<helge> misael: is it an deb package?
<tony__> kai: snes9xpress and zsnes, i think
<F-22A> hi, anyone have any problems with nvidia-glx?
<morghanphoenix> where is that? /etc?
<misael> am new to kubunto i dont know whats a deb package
<morghanphoenix> Aside from me?
<misael> but the file name is
<misael> amsn.package and its in my desktop
<intelikey> h3sp4wn ok i obviously didn't know my own printer well enough.  it seems i cant just type to it...     i was thinking of another even older one.
<morghanphoenix> f-22a I am
<kai> tony__: thanx
<Jucato> is everyone that using us.archive.ubuntu.com in their sources.list having problems?
<F-22A> what problem are you having?
<morghanphoenix> Maybe the repos again
<tony__> kai: sure, try apt-cache search emulators, you'll find a lot
<LinXway> those are the same ones on my gnome system the only file differences between my gnome sys and this kde sys is kde printer control vs gnome printer control and gnome does recognize the printers and I am at a loss as to why kde does not....
<morghanphoenix> I've had that a few times
<helge> misael: I am sorry, cant help
<morghanphoenix> Can't seem to find yakuake or krusader either
<intelikey> h3sp4wn so i'll have to setup a printcap  or cups     don't hapen to know the command do you?
<misael> who can help me then?
<kai> tony__: well it installed somewhere but I dunno where, I don't see it in my menu
<misael> all i need to do is install a package
<BombTron> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Not a clue (the printcap I have is 7 years old or something)
<kai> I found it, n/m
<Jucato> misael: have you tried installing amsn from the repositories? using Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager?
<morghanphoenix> Looking for deps it shouldn't need, refusing to install
<tony__> kai: under games, if not, it's probably in /usr/bin or something
<morghanphoenix> Worked this morning but I had to do a fresh install
<misael> no
<intelikey> h3sp4wn k  ty
<BombTron> misael: do that
<misael> ok
<misael> 'am gonna try
<kai> tony__: I just found, I installes xchm or something like that that breaks everything down by type
<kai> tony__: some random package
<tony__> morghanphoenix: sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> kai: If you want zsnes I would recommend a newer version than the ones in the repositories
<tony__> kai: sudo apt-get remove xchm then if you don't need it
<kai> naw its cool
<kai> Thanx Jucato & tony__, I have some plotting and emulating to do
<Jucato> :)
<tony__> kai: no prob, i just got advancemame setup today but not worth it to me, kxmame is just as good
<tony__> and advancemenu together, not worth it
<morghanphoenix> xorg is right
<misael> how can i install amsn via konsole
<misael> how can i install amsn via konsole
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying the uk repos in hopes of a better result
<BluesKaj> If it's worth anything anyone, there's a fix for sound probs on ATI TV Wonder Pro tuner cards here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198703
<morghanphoenix> UK repos
<morghanphoenix> Perfect
<misael> how can i install amsn via konsole
<tony__> morghanphoenix: do you know your monitor model? i would choose that in the display config to make sure the specs are right
<morghanphoenix> Installing without a hitch
<morghanphoenix> lol
<misael> how can i install amsn via konsole
<morghanphoenix> It's right, I have all the specs on it and they're set perfectly
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install amsn
<BombTron> misael: did you try adept
<tony__> morghanphoenix: and you've tried different resolutions?
<BluesKaj> you need this repos tho http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy
<misael> i dont know how to use it
<misael> + it wont open
<RobNyc> i set konqueror to open new links in new tabs instead of new windows and it still opens new windows
<BombTron> misael: figure it out by reading online, it is the normal way to install
<BombTron> misael: you are making things harder going command line
<BombTron> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<morghanphoenix> restarting x
<misael> BombTron: Can you just tell me how to install it trought command line
<BombTron> misael: go there
<BombTron> misael: apt-get install amsn should have worked
<BombTron> misael: sudo apt-get install amsn
<BluesKaj> add these repos to your sources list, misael :
<BluesKaj> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy 3v1n0
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy 3v1n0
<misael> how can i install amsn via konsole
<misael> sorry
<misael> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<misael> that's the error it tells me
<BombTron> misael: you really have to find the time to learn adept
<BombTron> misael: it's not like windows
<misael> where can i find
<misael> how to
<misael> use it
<intelikey> BombTron why ?
<BombTron> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> i never have used adept
<poningru> no you dont need time to figure it out...
<intelikey> nor synaptic
<BluesKaj> misael, once you add the above repos and do a sudo apt-get update in the terminal , then you'll be able to install amsn  withe sudo apr-get install amsn command
<h3sp4wn> I read the aptitude documentation and have never used anything else since starting
<BombTron> whatever
<misael> i did
<misael> use
<misael> sudo apt-get install amsn
<BluesKaj> sorry , sudo apt-get install amsn
<intelikey> misael your are typing when you should be reading.
<morghanphoenix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<misael> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> misael BluesKaj has given you a repo to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list and also told you that you would need to run apt-get update to activate it       and was so kind as to explain that in doing that it would make the afore mentioned command work for you....
<BombTron> intelikey: linux geek. apdept or synaptic are there for a reason
<intelikey> so read and learn.
<BombTron> intelikey: telling newbs to not use them is sorta silly
<intelikey> BombTron yes and the reason seems to be so gui zealots can beat people over the head with them....
<BombTron> intelikey: well I'll shut up, GUI seems eaiser for the general public
<intelikey> BombTron all i have told him is to pay attention to the answers he got.
<BluesKaj> yes intelikey ...I'm so kind :)
<morghanphoenix> Done, nvidia-glx steup through uk repos
<morghanphoenix> Us repos were buggin out on me
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: you too?
<intelikey> BluesKaj be nice.
<Jucato> hm..that's 3 people reporting the same issue
<morghanphoenix> Yup
<BluesKaj> but i know how frutrating it can be learning how to stuff in linux
<morghanphoenix> Heard someone mention the uk repos and tried them
<morghanphoenix> No problem
<tony__> morghanphoenix: yeah, i read on digg about some major dns server attacks which may be contributing to some of the servers being down
<BluesKaj> to do
<intelikey> me too.
<BombTron> misael: how's it going misael
<intelikey> and glad when people show some patients.
<tony__> http://securitywatch.eweek.com/exploits_and_attacks/everydns_opendns_under_botnet_ddos_attack.html
<morghanphoenix> I knew I was doing everything right
<BluesKaj> i'm trying  :)
<morghanphoenix> Couldn't figure out what was going wrong
<tony__> i assume a lot of open source co's use everydns
<Headfirst> Im having quite a bit of trouble with my Linux setup. Anyone up for a quick private session with me?
<BombTron> anyone have linux certifications? I was thinking of getting one
<BombTron> Headfirst: I'm not the best but I would help
<morghanphoenix> Okay, that's fun
<Headfirst> Sounds great. Anyones better than me :P
<morghanphoenix> now konqueror has disappeared
<intelikey> BombTron sounds like a good idea to me.
<morghanphoenix> All the icons, menu entries and even trying to run it comes up with nothing
<BombTron> Headfirst: can't do the private chat
<misael> i cant find
<misael> amsn
<misael> in adept
<Headfirst> Neither can I. Uh..
<Jucato> ?
<intelikey> morghanphoenix konsole konqueror       says ?
<BombTron> Headfirst: well ask your problem I guess
<BombTron> Headfirst: to everyone
<Headfirst> alright-
* night|away is now away: gone
<Headfirst> well, I setup Kubuntu,
<Headfirst> And I must have done something to my Win partition
<morghanphoenix> command not found
<morghanphoenix> it's gone
<intelikey> yep
<Headfirst> When I try to boot into win, blue screen of death
<intelikey> install it.
<morghanphoenix> that's damn wierd
<misael> ii cant
<misael> find
<misael> amsn
<misael> in
<misael> adept
<Headfirst> Is there a way to browse my files in the win partition, such as the my computer section of win, via linux?
<intelikey> morghanphoenix what did you do that removed konq ?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall konqueror"?
<BombTron> Headfirst: yes
<morghanphoenix> nothing, I restarted x and it was gone
<BombTron> Headfirst: google search for tutorial would be best I think
<morghanphoenix> I was using it when I hit ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Headfirst> Alright, thanks for your help. Ill try that out now.
<BombTron> Headfirst: it would be installing some packages and then mounting the partition
<morghanphoenix> I'm updating, will reinstall if the update doesn't fix
<BombTron> Headfirst: would be hard for me to walk you through
<intelikey> morghanphoenix konsole echo $PATH      is /usr/bin in the list ?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: did you install something very recently through Adept without checking what will be installed/removed through Preview Changes?
<Headfirst> I understand. Google sounds find- I just wanted to make sure I wasnt wasting my time.
<BombTron> Headfirst: you can do it
<BombTron> Headfirst: not too hard
<morghanphoenix> yup /usr/bin is there
<intelikey> Jucato that was my first thought too.   and the path checks out....
<morghanphoenix> nothing installed with adept, only nvidia-glx with apt
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats easyer to learn javascript or html?
<morghanphoenix> html
<intelikey> html
<intelikey> hyper text markup language
<morghanphoenix> That's a few days spare time for html
<intelikey> yeah it mostly text
<Joggyloggy> can someone help me with setting directory ownership permissions
<kaatil> one question: theme is same everwhere except for admin(adept, etc) because administrator's theme is different than user's theme. how do i change that in kubuntu?
<fn0rdp0rtland> morghanphoenix: only a few?
<intelikey> Joggyloggy sure what dir  and who to own ?
<morghanphoenix> less than a week, but when I learned it there wasn't all this fancy stuff there is now
<misael> I NEED HELP
<misael> I NEED HELP
<Jucato> -offtopic guys
<crimsun> THAT'S GREAT. Your caps lock is severely broken.
<Joggyloggy> root is the owner.. i have mounted a fat32 partition and i  cant change ownership even though i am root
<intelikey> get him crimsun
<Joggyloggy> i want to change it so its a users partition
<BluesKaj> misael, I'm PMing you ..look at you tabs!
<morghanphoenix> My shift key sticks sometimes, but never that bad.
<Joggyloggy> all i get is "operation not permitted"
<fn0rdp0rtland> does kda have something like gimp?
<fn0rdp0rtland> kde*
<morghanphoenix> Only one row will come out all caps before I notice it and pound my keyboard a bit.
<intelikey> Joggyloggy that's not an ownership thing  that's a mount thing.    what is the mountpoint and the device ?
<tony__> fn0rdp0rtland: yeah, it's called gimp
<morghanphoenix> Gimp works fine in kde
<Joggyloggy> /dev/hdc1 its mountpoint is in /media/recovery
<fn0rdp0rtland> gimp will run in kubuntu?what aboute without the gnome base system?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<morghanphoenix> I run gimp on slackware without gnome
<intelikey> Joggyloggy sudo mount -o remount,uuid=1000,dmask=002,fmask=113 /dev/hdc1 /media/recovery
<fn0rdp0rtland> why wasent it included?
<BombTron> Joggyloggy: some people would say not to do this but I enable root login and changed things like ownership
<BombTron> Joggyloggy: or kdesu konqueror might work
<Joggyloggy> k ill try that .. thanks
<morghanphoenix> I use root mode krusader for root ownership issues
<intelikey> Joggyloggy i assumed the desired owner.   you can add those options in the /etc/fstab if you want permanant changes
<BombTron> intelikey: where did you get your username from?
<Joggyloggy> this is whats in my fstab "/dev/hdc1	/media/recovery	vfat defaults 0 0"
<Joggyloggy> i would prefer it set there instead of having to do each time i boot up
<intelikey> BombTron it's a fruedian spelling of a real word.
<BombTron> now there's a name flaccid
<BombTron> :)
<morghanphoenix> where's viagre, he could fix that up in no time flat?
<intelikey> Joggyloggy defaults,user,users,uuid=1000,dmask=002,fmask=113   <--- with that correction.
<fn0rdp0rtland> adept and apt-get keep claiming i have other instances of one of them runnung and i dont,how can i fix this?
<Joggyloggy> ok thanks
<intelikey> Joggyloggy you can    echo $UID   and make sure the number is what you want.
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: ps -ef | grep "dpkg\|adept\|apt-get"
<BombTron> fn0rdp0rtland: killall adept
<BombTron> fn0rdp0rtland: sudo killall adpet
<morghanphoenix> Yup, reinstalling konqueror
<BluesKaj> misael ?
<Headfirst> BombTron, are you still there?
<BombTron> yes
<tony__> fn0rdp0rtland: did you try ctrl+esc to see?
<tony__> or what Bombtron said would work but i'm not as familiar with the cmd line
<Headfirst> Im reading through a walkthrough for mounting, and one of the steps requires me to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, for adding extra repositories
<Headfirst> But my cmd reports gedit is not a valid command
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: ps -ef | grep "dpkg\|apt-get\|synaptic\|update-manager\|adept\|adept-notifier"
<BombTron> Headfirst: sudo nano
<BombTron> Headfirst: you don't have gedit
<BombTron> Headfirst: it's gnome
<Headfirst> ah. alright, ill try that, thanks!
<intelikey> BombTron as the the question about my nickname,  it's more of a joke than anything else  but it stuck, so i use it.
<Joggyloggy> nope the directory still has a padlock on it and all files still owned by root
<intelikey> the the/ to the
<morghanphoenix> chown yet?
<intelikey> Joggyloggy and you remounted it?
<morghanphoenix> Sorry if I missed oit
<intelikey> morghanphoenix you don't chown vfat
<Joggyloggy> i get this now
<Joggyloggy>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1
<Joggyloggy> oh im using dapper drake
<Joggyloggy> 2.6.15-27-386
<morghanphoenix> That right for an fstab entry?
<morghanphoenix> Removable hdd
<morghanphoenix>  /dev/sda1	/mnt/ext	vfat	user,noauto	0	0
<intelikey> Joggyloggy op wait   drop one u on the uuid     hehhe sorry my bad.
<morghanphoenix>  /dev/sda1    /mnt/ext    vfat    user,noauto    0    0
<intelikey> Joggyloggy there is a uuid but that's not what you want there  you want uid=1000       i should have caught that eariler
<fn0rdp0rtland> robotgeek: i did the command  ps -ef | grep "dpkg\|apt-get\|synaptic\|update-manager\|adept\|adept-notifier"
<Joggyloggy> yup got that
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: and
<fn0rdp0rtland> root      7568     1  8 01:50 ?        00:00:06 adept_manager
<morghanphoenix> how do you mount something for user? manual mount
<flaccid> uid param morghanphoenix
<intelikey> that's something i don't mess with much.   i just umask=000 on vfat and it's world read/writable  so who cares who owns it.
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: there you go, its running
<Joggyloggy> ok i think that worked.. i would like to thank you soooo much... i went to the ubuntu irc channel and was ignored
<fn0rdp0rtland> sudo killall adapt = no procsesses killed
<borfborf> jbrice? was it you I was speaking to before
<borfborf> I have both files
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: sudo killall adept_manager
<fn0rdp0rtland> i dont want it running
<intelikey> Joggyloggy oh i'm sorry, if you would have said so eariler we could have ignored you too    :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> adept_manager: no process killed
* intelikey jokes some.
<BombTron> intelikey: we are much better than them
<Joggyloggy> lol
<BombTron> intelikey: those ubuntu bastards
<Joggyloggy> thanks again
<intelikey> BombTron it's just too busy in there,  nubi burnout.
<BombTron> intelikey: gaybuntu
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: sudo kill -9 7568
<gnomefreak> fn0rdp0rtland: ps aux  and find adept
<robotgeek> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BombTron> hey gaybuntu is a distro
<BombTron> I think
<BombTron> it's a website
<intelikey> gota went.
<gnomefreak> BombTron: if it is and i doubt it is it has nothing to do with kubuntu so mnove the topic to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BombTron> ok back to wokr
<BombTron> does it have to post the comings and goings
<borfborf> I have a bit of a problem!
<borfborf> I had some video issues that i had to keep restarting my computer to fix (they just fixed themselves when I restarted), but someone informed me that instead of restarting I could just kill the x process
<borfborf> so I killed the x process one time just to try, and it sent me back to the login screen as I expected... but when I login I get sent back to the login screen
<borfborf> I get no error messages, and I seem to login properly, but then I just get thrown back to the login screen
<BombTron> borfborf: how did you kill it
<borfborf> I pressed ctrl+esc, then searched the list for the x process, or what I thought was the x process... I killed something that was like, x_something_something
<borfborf> very bottom of the list
<BombTron> I think you should have done ctr alt backspace but i'm not sure
<borfborf> (he actually told me to do ctrl+alt+backspace but I remembered it wrong and pressed ctrl+esc instead)
<BombTron> borfborf: I don't know what you did, sorry, unless you can think of hte process
<BombTron> control esc brings up my kde menu
<BombTron> hmm
<borfborf> is there a list of processes?
<borfborf> a list of _something_
<BombTron> yea ksysguard in system tab in menu
<JohnFlux> BombTron: ctrl-esc   doesn't run ksysguard?
<borfborf> well, there should be one that starts with x_
<BombTron> JohnFlux: doens't on mine
<kai> other than Kmplot, is there a program that lets me put in the (x,y) instead of thur a function?
<borfborf> x_blah_something
<JohnFlux> BombTron: are using kwin?
<JohnFlux> BombTron: can you think of any reason?
<BombTron> JohnFlux: not if it's an addon
<JohnFlux> BombTron: if you don't know, then you are ;-)
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> BombTron: does alt+f2  work?
<JohnFlux> BombTron: to bring up the run dialog
<borfborf> brb, gonna try to make a new user
<BombTron> JohnFlux: all i know is it just opens my kde menu
<BombTron> alt f2 didn't do anything
<JohnFlux> BombTron: the K thing on kicker?
<JohnFlux> BombTron: i thought so
<JohnFlux> BombTron: hmm
<BombTron> JohnFlux: yes
<BombTron> JohnFlux: are you in the terminal
<BombTron> JohnFlux: is that what it is
<JohnFlux> BombTron: i don't follow..
<BombTron> JohnFlux: knosole
<BombTron> JohnFlux: konsole
<JohnFlux> i understand konsole, but don't see the relevance sorry
<BombTron> JohnFlux: you lost me
<BombTron> JohnFlux: LOL
<JohnFlux> me too ;-)
<JohnFlux> BombTron: something isn't right on your system
<JohnFlux> BombTron: I don't know what
<JohnFlux> or why ;)
<BombTron> JohnFlux: weird that those don't do anything on my system
<BombTron> JohnFlux: i do use ksysguard
<libervisco> hi
<BombTron> JohnFlux: or sudo killall xxxxx
<libervisco> Does kubuntu come with synaptic?
<JohnFlux> BombTron: what do you use ksysguard for?  (i'm the maintainer - looking for suggestions for improvements)
<BombTron> libervisco: no adept
<BombTron> JohnFlux: sorta like ctr alt del and process manager in windows
<libervisco> ok thx
<BombTron> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<libervisco> thanks
<BombTron> JohnFlux: do you code
<JohnFlux> BombTron: what tasks do you use it for
<JohnFlux> BombTron: yes, I'm code ksysguard :P
<JohnFlux> BombTron: yes, I code ksysguard :P
<BombTron> JohnFlux: runaway processes, and just processes I can't seem to close throught he GUI
<JohnFlux> BombTron: is it always your own processes
<BombTron> JohnFlux: I'm asking cause I'm looking to do some open source work but need to learn a language, learning perl
<BombTron> JohnFlux: yes, always mine
<JohnFlux> BombTron: perl and python are good starting points
<[Gino] > How do I install Flash player 9 on Konqueror? Which folder do I put the .so file in?
<crimsun> [Gino] : which Kubuntu release?
<[Gino] > Dapper
<BombTron> JohnFlux: what are you thinking of making ksysguard do?
<JohnFlux> BombTron: fixing bugs, making it look nicer, etc
<BombTron> JohnFlux: task manager was the windows equivalent I was thinking of
<JohnFlux> BombTron: right
<BombTron> JohnFlux: what I noticed is say limewire just shows up as java
<BombTron> JohnFlux: not so idea
<BombTron> JohnFlux: l
<BombTron> JohnFlux: stuff like that
<JohnFlux> BombTron: hmm
<JohnFlux> BombTron: http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/3479/sensorload3jg3.jpg
<JohnFlux> BombTron: an idea for the next version
<BombTron> JohnFlux: looks like useful eyecandy
<BombTron> JohnFlux: noticing I have two kdm processes i wonder if that is right
<RoC_MM_0w>  How do I remove the Nvidia driver?  I installed it with "apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" off the ubuntu starter guide.  it makes X not start..I had to copy my backup config back.
<BombTron> RoC_MM_0w: apt-get remove ....
<JohnFlux> BombTron: don't worry about that
<RoC_MM_0w> BombTron: that will remove my whole linux kernel.
<BombTron> RoC_MM_0w: apt-get remove nvida-glx....
<BombTron> RoC_MM_0w: just remove what you installed is my thinking
<lotusleaf> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<BombTron> RoC_MM_0w: I could be wrong
<lotusleaf> ^ that was for RoC_MM_0w
<RoC_MM_0w> hmm
<lotusleaf> RoC_MM_0w: then if you're not going to use it again change xorg.conf line from nvidia back to nv?
<RoC_MM_0w> I did that as well
<RoC_MM_0w> Firefox is kinda weird....some like graphics things are not right.
<RoC_MM_0w> I'm back on the old xorg.conf file...let me check to make sure it's on nv
<lotusleaf> did you do it from CTRL-ALT-F1 and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<RoC_MM_0w> I was able to sucessfully remove nvidia-glx though
<RobNyc> i set konqueror to open new links in new tabs instead of new windows and it still opens new windows
<lotusleaf> before removing packages and such?
<RoC_MM_0w> I'm using nv right now
<RoC_MM_0w> and I removed the package in KDE.
<RoC_MM_0w> I dont' think that should be a problem (oopps! spammed)
<lotusleaf> RoC_MM_0w: ah, when it comes to this task I generally prefer doing it from CLI @ CTRL+ALT+F1 and stopping kdm beforehand
<lotusleaf> RoC_MM_0w: then restarting it after the change(s)
<lotusleaf> and always backing up xorg.conf! :)
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BombTron> is anyone good with WINE
<BombTron> no wine users?
<lotusleaf> BombTron: sure, in #winehq :)
<BombTron> smartass :)
<lotusleaf> BombTron: I was trying to be helpful, actually, but okay =) =)
<BombTron> I'm kidding
<lotusleaf> BombTron: have you read the Goetia?
<BombTron> no
<BombTron> the :) was supposed to imply good humor
<lotusleaf> BombTron: so was my =) =)
<rance1> is there a networking expert that can help me with some setup issues, I posted a writeup at http://www.pastebin.us/9320
<lotusleaf> BombTron:  :)
<BombTron> how do I add a channel
<lotusleaf> BombTron: type /join #winehq
<koolatron> Hm..  how do i fix my groups if i've managed to rob myself of sudo access by blowing my groups away?
<shulman> what file do I edit to change a file association in kde? When I do it through system settings or change the association through the context menus, it doesn't work
<Random_Transit> does anyone here have any experience setting up a web server on ubuntu??
<shulman> Random_Transit: No, but there are some excellent tutorials for setting up apache on ubuntu.
<Random_Transit> well, actually, i'm using xampp
<Random_Transit> which DOES use apache, i know
<shulman> what's the problem that you're having?
<Random_Transit> well, i've got XAMPP up and running and i can visit the pages i'm serving locally...so i went and got Dynamic DNS hosting with DynDNS.org
<Random_Transit> only now, rather than serving up my pages when i go to the URL i gave DynDNS, i get my router config page
<ubuntu_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Random_Transit> shulman, did you get all that?
<shulman> Random_Transit: sounds like you didn't set up port fowarding correctly on your router
<Random_Transit> hmm
<shulman> what brand router are you using?
<Random_Transit> D-Link
<Random_Transit> model DI-624
<shulman> I'm not 100% sure how that router works... but I'd make sure that you're fowarding port 80 to your pc
<Random_Transit> i have virtual server for port 80 turned on
<Random_Transit> public port 80/private port 80
<shulman> virtual server? your problem doesn't appear to be with your apache server, which you say works fine. outside traffic simply isn't getting routed to it.
<BombTron> how do you config xorg?
<Random_Transit> BombTron, the config file is in /etc/x11
<BombTron> Random_Transit: so just nano it?
<Random_Transit> err... /etc/X11
<Random_Transit> yep
<BombTron> k
<BombTron> what is the gedit alternative in KDE anyway
<Random_Transit> kate
<BombTron> ah I've always used nano
<BombTron> cause I didn't know
* Random_Transit likes nano
<shulman> Random_Transit: Sorry, I just downloaded the manual for the router... I never saw this config referred to as virtual server
<shulman> Have you tried reloading the dyndns page? It might be caught in your browsers cache
<Random_Transit> yep
<shulman> The only other thing I can think of is that your router as an external administration mode on (which usually would go through port 8080 anyway)
<BombTron> I'm getting error baddevice messages when trying to run a game in wine. anyone good at fixing this sort of thing
<Random_Transit> shulman, i'm pretty sure it isn't..but i'll go double check
<Random_Transit> nope, remote management is turned off
<der_steppenwolf> hi!
<der_steppenwolf> can someone support me with a problem about devices?
<shulman> Random_Transit: May I have the dyndns address?
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> i'll msg it to you
<Random_Transit> shulman, did you get the address
<shulman> yes
<Random_Transit> and you get my router's config page, don't you?
<shulman> I get the username/password prompt for it
<Random_Transit> interesting...
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: what is the issue?
<robotgeek> handing access to random ppl over to your router, not a very good idea :)
<shulman> I'd scour the online forums to see if this model has problems fowarding ports. I had a westell that drove me up the wall
<Random_Transit> robotgeek, that's why i have an admin password
<enyawix> cool mysql admin tool? i am getting lazy in my old age
<Random_Transit> enyawix, try navicat
<enyawix> navicat?
<enyawix>  ok
<Random_Transit> it's pay software, but worth every penny AFAIC
<enyawix> ok
<Random_Transit> or, you could just download the demo
<Random_Transit> and delete it after it expires
<Random_Transit> then untar it again...
* shulman only goes into conspicuously open access points coming from college students houses to let them know the benefits of putting admin and WEP passwords on :-)
<enyawix> pay for software = evil ?
<Random_Transit> lol
<shulman> what about phpmyadmin?
<fn0rdp0rtland> wep is crap for encryption
<Random_Transit> phpmyadmin is okay too
<enyawix> i can not log into phpmyadmin
<BluesKaj> wpa all the way
<Random_Transit> enyawix, then navicat all the way
<enyawix> i can use mysqladmin just fine
<shulman> truthfully having anything at all will keep 90% of people out of a wireless network
<enyawix> strange
<tony__> anyone know where and if kubuntu has a network log running by default?
<bLaZeD> anyone know if its possible to enable more then 1024 connections to a host...ive heard it has somthing to do with the kernel?
<enyawix> i will get navicat the same was people get win xp pro lol
<Random_Transit> hehe
<Random_Transit> enya....feel free to ask me about my little time-limit workaround for the demo
<xunix> help! i get error when i try to commit to my svn_repos in my ubuntu from svn-client
<LeeJunFan> bLaZeD: I don't think it's limited to 1024, but there is a limit the 1024 waiting connections.
<bLaZeD> LeeJunFan, huh it can have more then 1024 connections without any modification?...
<LeeJunFan> bLaZeD: sysctl - net.ipv4.tcp_max_syn_backlog = 1024
<bLaZeD> LeeJunFan, im a alittle confused......
<misterph3r> Why do I get a dbus error when trying to install kubuntu?
<der_steppenwolf> robotgeek: well, i am tryint to download photos from my camera, but there it seems there is a conflict in some modules, because it is recognized as camera and as usb-sound device as well
<der_steppenwolf> robotgeek: when i remove the sound module which is automatically loaded, i can view the photos
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: hmm, thta is a new one.
<robotgeek> you can probably try to blacklist the sound module
<der_steppenwolf> i tried, should i reboot?
<LeeJunFan> bLaZeD: yes, but it can't have more than 1024 waiting to be answered.
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: no need actually
<bLaZeD> LeeJunFan, ok thanks =)
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: as long as you are able to view the photos, it should be okay
<der_steppenwolf> no, i mean, i tried to blacklist, but without success
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: oh, how did you try?
<der_steppenwolf> sorry, i think before i had done something wrong, now i put "blacklist snd_usb_audio" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and the module was not loaded
<der_steppenwolf> ;-)
<robotgeek> col
<robotgeek> cool, err
<shulman> looks like it's down
<shulman> sorry, wrong window
<shulman> has anybody had problems picking up interference in their audio after applying the flash fix?
<der_steppenwolf> but there are still some problems, i think this camera is not well supported by its driver
<der_steppenwolf> i have to replug it always
<eilker> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Rug> Howdy all
<robotgeek> howdy Rug
<Rug> Is it just my imagination or is kde in edgy buggy as hell?
<robotgeek> heh, i am on dapper, i dont know.
<Jucato> imagination...
<Rug> robotgeek: yeah, I am in the process of reinstalling back to dapper
<Rug> Jucato: bummer, then it must have been my luck.
<Jucato> yeah... Edgy's a sort of hit or miss... some can get it to work, others can't...
<robotgeek> i'm currently on the live cd now
<Jucato> robotgeek: Edgy live cd?
<robotgeek> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah
<robotgeek> Jucato: well, i'm already on kde3.5.5 on dapper, so the only reason to upgrade to edgy is amarok with magnatune.
<Jucato> ah
<Rug> what is magnatune?
<Rug> I love amarok
<robotgeek> Rug: the online store, where you can listen/buy music
<Rug> ack,
<Rug> thanks, I'll never use it
<robotgeek> Rug: no drmed music
<Rug> robotgeek: I don't buy music anymore
<robotgeek> Rug: ah okay.
<Rug> robotgeek: my favorite band included drm on the last CD, and i stopped playing for it after that.  Besides 120GB of songs are enough
<Rug> paying not playing
<fn0rdp0rtland> robotgeek: whats my computer downloading?i clicked on the link ubotu gave me from you,its under dcc status?
<fn0rdp0rtland> restricted formats?
<robotgeek> fn0rdp0rtland: it's the url to the codecs page :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats in it?
<fn0rdp0rtland> oh
<robotgeek> anyways, night folks!
<BluesKaj> what are you supposed to with that trem scrn after doing a nano ...does it accept commands ?
<BluesKaj> terminal scrn
<tony__> anyone know how to find the ip of a site if the dns server is down?
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to fix a boot disk failure?
<lotusleaf> tony__: netcraft is nice
<tony__> lotusleaf: it's a site?
<tony__> i suspect kde-looks's dns server is down and need the ip
<lotusleaf> tony__: it sure is, but I don't wanna paste urls here
<jeisma> Anyone familiar on how to fix a boot disk failure?
<tony__> lotusleaf: very informative site but not sure where to go to find what i need, it's cluttered
<lotusleaf> tony__: ask in #security
<tony__> thanks
<lotusleaf> yw
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a firefox plugin that lets you detach tabs?
<tony__> lotusleaf: is there a quick way to log into that room from the chat form?
<tony__> i'm new to irc
<lotusleaf> tony__: try typing /join ##security
<lotusleaf> tony__: if you're not using an irc client, you should look into trying one
<tony__> lotusleaf: yeah, i guess i am, Konversation
<lotusleaf> tony__: =)
<tony__> lotusleaf: thanks, but i didn't register my name so i can't pm. done it a couple times but forgot
<tony__>  any way to find out a master list of irc servers or is it just browsing the internet for individuals the way?
<BluesKaj> that's one of the drawbacks of Konversation ...no servers list
<tony__> at least it's easy enough for a noob like me to just click and join a room for help, good thing about ubuntu
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what server list?
<BluesKaj> xchat is a good alternative
<LeeJunFan> tony__: I can resolve kdelook.org, but their webserver isn't taking connections.
<Jucato> ah that server list
<BluesKaj> well like mirc or xchat 's built in server list
<fn0rdp0rtland> if i want to play windows games i need wine and.....
<fn0rdp0rtland> ?
<jeisma> anyone know how to fix a boot disk failure?
<lotusleaf> fn0rdp0rtland: #winehq
<BluesKaj> is there a way of importingand saving a server list for konversation ?
<fn0rdp0rtland> what shoot em up games are the easyest to use with wine?
<tony__> jeisma: have you googled "reinstall grub"?
<fn0rdp0rtland> oops ignore that
<tony__> there's an easy howto i read the past few days ago
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeisma> tony__ and that would fix it? i could recover my data?
<kai> Does internet exploere work ok in wine? I just installed it, I have to have it for school
<jeisma> and anyone know why when i try to reinstall kubuntu, when it gets to the part about partitioning, it doesn't go anywhere?
<tony__> if that's the problem, your data is still there if you've no master boot record, more than likely
<_kira_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> kai: try ies4linux
<tony__> kai: IE4Linux
<jeisma> tony__ how'd you fix it then?
<Jucato> kai: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<kai> get it from Aptitude?
<tony__> jeisma: download gnomepart if one of your partitions are borked
<Jucato> kai: no. check that webpage
<kai> ok
<tony__> jeisma: or gpart, i mean
<Jucato> GParted
<tony__> yeah
<jeisma> tony__ what will this do?
<tony__> jeisma: also try to do a disk check
<tony__> jeisma: read your partitions and/or maybe fix them if they're screwed up. there's other freeware apps that will do it too
<kai> thats soo funny
<kai> I have have IE for classes Im takin on-line
<tony__> jeisma: or just reinstall linux or windows if you want to install an mbr
<jeisma> tony__ but what if i want my data?
<tony__> jeisma:  you can keep it, if you reinstall windows or k/ubuntu, it more than likely will recognize and mount those data partitions
<tony__> jeisma: lots of ways to go about it, depends on what you want
<jeisma> tony__ well i want to boot kubuntu without using a live cd
<jeisma> tony__ this morning my kubuntu wouldn't boot cause of bootdisk failure?
<jeisma> tony__ so pretty much i either want to fix it somehow or reinstall kubuntu if possibl ewithout losing data
<tony__> jeisma: i'd try reinstalling kubuntu, probably easiest if you don't know what you're doing much
<tony__> jeisma: is the drive even seen in your bios?
<jeisma> tony__ how can i tell if it's seen in my bios?
<jeisma> tony__ if i reinstall kubuntu, will it overwrite my data on my hd? it's not partitioned
<tony__> jeisma: usually push delete when your pc is booting
<tony__> jeisma: i don't know your partition layout, hard to say but kubuntu's usually pretty smart about recognizing what to install to
<tony__> jeisma: does kubuntu see the drive?
<kaatil> question.. how to change admin(root)'s appearance... my adept dont look same as my current homeuser appearance
<jeisma> tony__ i don't know, how could i tell?
<kai> It works pretty nice, Im impressed
<tony__> jeisma: do you just have one hard drive in your pc? did you ever partition it?
<jeisma> tony__ i never partitioned it. i have one hard drive.
<tony__> jeisma: well in that case, try your windows cd if it's a native windows drive and do a chkdsk
<jeisma> tony__ i don't have a windows cd, only cds available are my k/ubuntu cds
<tony__> jeisma: then if all comes out well, you will have to partition the drive if you want to install kubuntu and keep your dat
<jeisma> tony__ anyway to partition it through my kubuntu cd and divide my os/data?
<tony__> jeisma: yeah, it will do it if i recall
<tony__> jeisma: just create a new partition, keep your old one, then maybe a 1 gig swap partition
<jeisma> tony__ so how would i go about doing that?
<tony__> jeisma: install as you normally would then when it gets to asking where you want to install to, it will give you options to format or if i recall, resize partitions
<jeisma> tony__ another problem, when i tried reinstalling kubuntu earlier, and it got to the part about partitioning, it didn't continue
<jeisma> tony__ as in it got to that part of the installation, and gave me the waiting signal next to my mouse pointer
<jeisma> but never did anything
<kai> if you install something thru ie do the changes stick or do they dis-appear after the app is closed
<jeisma> i waited a good 30min
<tony__> jeisma: depends on the size of your disk and how much data you got on it, it can take 30 minutes or more in my experience
<tony__> jeisma: if you shut it off mid-partition, it's not good
<jeisma> tony__ well i mean it never gave me the option to partition
<jeisma> tony__ it just gotto that part and was getting ready to partition? im not quite sure, there was no loading bar or anything just a blank gray menu
<bLaZeD> cany anyone help me out with this: im trying to boot to a new kernel.....but when booting it hangs at waiting for root filesystem ....and doenst find it....but if reboot and start the older kernel...it boots fine.
<tony__> jeisma: have you tried checking the hard drive with the boot cd for errors?
<tony__> jeisma: about the no hard drive error you got before, does kubuntu even see the drive?
<jeisma> tony__ i haveno idea, how would i check that?
<jeisma> tony__ the options i get when i boot from the cd... should i do check cd for defects?
<jeisma> tony__ is that what you mean?
<jeisma> tony__ like there's start/install kubuntu, something else, check cd for errors maybe?, then check memory, boot from hard disk or something
<tony__> jeisma: yeah, check for errors wouldn't hurt anything
<jeisma> tony__ well is that where it should be? one of those options?
<tony__> jeisma: then again, could just be your other hardware stalling kubuntu
<kaatil> question.... my fonts on my current user are smooth.. but on adept the font is not smooth(anti-aliasing?) enough. how to fix that problem?
<tony__> i think, or use the command line but i'm not that experienced with linux, mostly with recovering hard drives from my usual goofs
<kaatil> nevermind, i think i has fixed the problem. :p
<tony__> jeisma: i think fsck is the linux equivalent of chkdsk, correct me if i'm wrong
<jeisma> tony__ no idea where would that be so i can use it?
<kaatil> i just used kdesu systemsetting and fixed the appearance problem. :3
<tony__> jeisma: first off, try reinstalling grub before anything else on the drive is borked with
<jeisma> how would i do that?
<jeisma> wouldn't running the fsck be better to do first?
<jeisma> my dorm is having a fire alarm, brb
<tony__> jeisma: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<tony__> ok, i'd say installing an OS is the least of your problems right now
<computer> what's the difference between apt get remove and purge?
<tony__> computer: i'm not sure, i've always used remove
<dennister> good evening all
<towync> cool thx
<towync> do u know if remove removes everything?
<dennister> o wait...brb
<tony__> towync: no, actually, that may be the difference, purge probably removes it all
<Jucato> towync: "remove" only removes the package, "purge" also removes other associated files (configuration, etc) with it
<towync> cool thx alot
<towync> this is so much faster than googling hehe =)
<Jucato> however, purge doesn't touch the configuration files for a specific package that are located in /home
<towync> o
<towync> does remove touch those config files?
<Jucato> you're just lucky :P
<towync> hehe i know =)
<Jucato> the ones in /home? now
<towync> sometimes alot less people are here
<Jucato> no*
<towync> yeah the ones in home
<towync> cool
<towync> so i prolly do purge then =)
<Jucato> purge doesn't touch them either
<towync> but it removes more stuff right
<tony__> i never knew that although i've been afraid of finding out how to remove all it installed in case i screw something up
<Jucato> configuration files, yes
<towync> cool, which is better than, if i want to remove a simple game and i don't want remnants of it lyingaround
<towync> then*
<Jucato> I generally use purge most of the time
<towync> okies
<Jucato> take note that purge doesn't deal with dependencies/orphaned packages
<towync> is there other similar functions like purge and remove?
<towync> cool
<Jucato> --reinstall
<Jucato> :P
<towync> reinstall removes the game as well?
<Jucato> no.. it reinstalls it :)
<towync> cool, yay just purged it =)
* Jucato runs and hides
<towync> nooooo
<towync> come back :)
<voidmage> Is the tab bar in yakuake transparent?
<towync> i don't really know, i'm pretty new and i use kubuntu hehe
<towync> is there away for me to make an icon out of the trash can applet?
<Jucato> gtg now
<towync> cool thx alot =) see ya around
<Jucato> it's on your panel already
<towync> u should come on more often hehe
<towync> yeah but i want it on my desktop =)
<towync> looks nicer lol
<towync> i dno't really need it tho
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop, Create New -> Link to location (URL) -> put "trash:/" (without the quotes) in the link field.
<towync> how bout different question, kinda more important before u leave lol, is there a way to make an icon out of doom 3?
<towync> o cool
<towync> i'll try that
<towync> thx alot, don't answer any more =)
<tony__> towync: find a pic of the Doom3 logo and right-click to replace the current icon
<tony__> or search the doom3 directory which they sometimes have one
<towync> cool thx alot =)
<towync> i am really lucky today :))
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tony__> towync: np, i got tons of games i've had to do it for, i only wish more games installed to the panel and had a nice little icon
<towync> yeah i know
<towync> hoping to install more games soon, in about a week after finals lol
<tony__> towync: well, i say tons but most of the repository games plus a few retail
<towync> cool =)
<kai> I um running opera and the school website I can only IE so I got a wine'ed version of IE but the open file keeps frezing on me. Is there anything I can do?
<tony__> kai: you using IE4Linux? you can also change the browser identity in firefox or Konqueror, maybe that would help
<bLaZeD> ok i cant boot to my new kernel...and ive followed a few forum threads and still nothing i get "waiting for root file system" thne it drops me to busybox saying it cant find it.....but this older kernel works fine
<bLaZeD> this has never happened to me before
<kai> tony__: Thats not problem the win version of IE, the file browser keeps freezing so I can't submit my homework and I'm looking for a work aorund
<vicious> hey yall
<JoshJ> ever since I installed kubuntu-desktop my alt-f2 and alt-f1 shortcut is broken in GNOME... even after removing KDE alt-f2 and alt-f1 still doesn't work, despite being set in the keyboard shortcuts menu
<JoshJ> i think kubuntu may have overwritten some other configure file, any ideas what that may be?
<vicious> ok, im a super new user on linux and i need a little hand if anyone can lend one
<JoshJ> what's up?
<vicious> im trying to get Kaffine to play a DVD but it keeps tellin me NO WAY
<JoshJ> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vicious> just a sec, ill get teh actual message
<JoshJ> those both probably do cover it ,but ok
<vicious> cool, thanks
<linx-> i did a clean install of edgy, now things on my screen is being redrawn at a very slow speed (i.e. scrolling text goes very 'jerkily', same with moving windows etc..) didnt have the problem on dapper..
<tony__> vicious: he's right, ubotu is the smartest person in this room
<turd125> does anyone know where smb shares are mounted by default
<turd125> with the connect to server app
<JoshJ> either /media or /dev i'd assume
<turd125> i checked /media and /mnt
<turd125> and got nothing
<JoshJ> oh, yeah, forgot /mnt
<JoshJ> i've never used samba but those are just my guesses *shrug*
<JoshJ> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<turd125> it connects and i have an icon on my desktop but i can command line the path out without knowing where its mounted
<JoshJ> oh
<JoshJ> rightclick on it and hit properties
<JoshJ> should tell you where it is
<turd125> it says on teh desktop but its not in my desktop folder
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> how odd ;\
<turd125> it seems like an easy question
<turd125> but i can't find an answer
<JoshJ> i'm with you
<JoshJ> check /dev while you're at it i guess
<turd125> i can't see anything in dev that looks like a share
<kai> do u think u can wine wireless drivers too
<turd125> wine barely works with programs let alone drivers
<turd125> and its wouldnt work anyways
<turd125> i suggest getting a linksys or dlink card cause the automatically install typicalled
<turd125> typically
<mortici> how do i get kubuntu to show more than just home and media when browsing with konq or any file manager
<mortici> ?
<turd125> typ / in the address bar
<bLaZeD> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mortici> shows only home and media
<mortici> like its hidden or something
<mortici> is it an option in konq?
<bLaZeD> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bLaZeD> can anyone help me figure out how to get mky new kernel to boot?
<SbCl3> what is the command for creating an ISO from an audio CD? "cat /dev/cdrom > aoeu.iso" doesn't seem to be working
<voidmage> yes
<voidmage> wait
<voidmage> wrong window
<JoshJ> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> bleh, just use a cd burning utility
<JoshJ> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> If you're trying to rip the iso, ou should just be able to cat it
<voidmage> is the cd mounted?
<bLaZeD> all it does when i boot the new kernel in safe mode is start to load.....but then it just hangs on "waiting for root file system" and then it just times out and drops me into somthing called busybox....
* linx- thinks the root file system isn't specified correctly in /boot/grub/menu.lst ..
<SbCl3> voidimage: yes, it's mounted
<jeisma> tony__ you still in here?
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> SbCl3:  that's really weird
<voidmage> cat /dev/cdrom > foo.iso should work
<bLaZeD> linx-, well here is part of my grub list http://pastebin.ulteo.us/287
<bLaZeD> linx-, does that look right?
<SbCl3> any idea what the mkisofs command is, voidimage?
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> I'd just use k3b at this point or something
<jeisma> anyone know how to run the fsck on a kubuntu live cd?
<bLaZeD> linx-, /dev/sda5 is my / partion
<bLaZeD> so that looks good to me
<jeisma> anyone know how to check to see if your data is damaged on your hd?
<tony__> jeisma: yeah
* linx- is looking..
<jeisma> tony__ ok, how can i run fsck on my kubuntu live cd?
<jeisma> to cehck for errors
<jeisma> check*
<jeisma> tony__ also, how can i check if kubuntu recognizes my hard drive?
<jeisma> tony__ and lastly, how can I tell if my data is damaged?
<bLaZeD> well crap........ this just isnt working
<jeisma> tony__ actually, lastly, how can i tell which is my hda? like hda1? hda2? hda3?
<tony__> jeisma: install it first to see if it sees it, then partition the disk, if your data is damaged, it will tell you more than likely
<jeisma> when i try to partition it, it just sits there
<jeisma> like i don't ge tto manage the partitioning
<tony__> jeisma: like i said, i haven't been using linux that long, but i think hda is the main hard drive, then hda1 and hda2 are the partitions
<jeisma> alright i'm just going to try some stuff and get back in here if it fails
<jeisma> bye
<tony__> try a different partitioner like gparted if you can
<tony__> ok
<lost123> helloooo
<soaa> hi everyone
<lost123> i wanna try out linux and kubuntu seems cool...
<soaa> it is cool ;)
<soaa> you never knew your computer can be this fast
<SbCl3> if i say "dd if=/dev/scd0 of=image.iso" i get an input/output error
<SbCl3> i don't understand this
* linx- can't find anything wrong with the menu.lst either, bLaZeD..
<soaa> okay everyone, i have a problem with Kubuntu... knetworkmanager can't connect to any wireless network.
<linx-> bLaZeD: unless you rearranged some cables inside your computer.. :)
<lost123> now iv got windows installed on my hard drive and i think it has two partitions, as in i have two drives in 'my computer' C: and F: ....
<soaa> can anyone help me? i have a feeling it's KDE invading my networking settings, but i can't figure out how
<lost123> so am i set to install kubuntu??
<soaa> pretty much, if you don't use wireless networking
<lost123> ...well my pc is connected directly through usb to my modem/wirless gateway and i have a laptop having internet access through that modem/wirless gateway...
<lost123> and im planning to install linux on my pc...
<soaa> i see, you shouldn't have a problem with networking then
<voidmage> Is the tab bar on yakuake transparent?
<voidmage> Or is there a way to set the color on it?
<lost123> so should i just download the Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Desktop CD and install it...
<soaa> well, with the CD, you can try it out first
<lost123> and will it automatically be configured for dual booting...
<soaa> it's a liveCD, which means you can use Kubuntu without modifying your system
<soaa> and yes, it will automatically set up dual booting
<lost123> yeh but i also wont to install it on my second partion (E drive)
<soaa> the only kink is that kubuntu will be default
<soaa> oh, there's a partition manager built-in, don't worry about partitioning
<voidmage> http://xkcd.com/comics/working_for_google.png
<asz__> hey guys, back for some help
<linx-> bLaZeD: try removing (commenting out) the 'quiet' option
<lost123> how do i make windows xp my default...
<asz__> I'm trying to get my burned DVDs to read, but when I put them in the drive I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35251/
<asz__> its not mounting the fs correctly or something
<soaa> you will need to edit a file, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soaa> the file is well described in it, you shouldn't have any problems figuring out how to set Windows as default
<lost123> so how does the dual booting thing actually work
<lost123> like what do i do to have it boot to the other os??
<soaa> when you start up your computer, you will have a menu to pick the one you want
<soaa> it times out in 10 seconds, after which it boots into Kubuntu
<soaa> you can change the default in a file, you can check that out once you're in Kubuntu
<asz__> can anyone help me out?
<soaa> asz: yes?
<asz__> I'm trying to get my burned DVDs to read, but when I put them in the drive I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35251/
<asz__> I burnt it with UDF 2.01
<towync> hello everyone
<soaa> hi there
<towync> could someone tell me how to use ktorrent in kubuntu? =)
<towync> i can search for like a movie
<soaa> don't know o.o
<towync> but then i don't know what to do to start download =)
<towync> cool =), just hoping someone out there knows =)
<soaa> asz: i've never had that problem, can't help you, sorry.
* linx- thinks torrent dl's start autmatically..
<helge> Do a search for a file in isohunt
<asz__> :/
<linx-> only it can take a long while.. for them to download
<soaa> towync: download a .torrent file and it should start up Ktorrent sutomatically
<helge> Then it says download with rater big letters
<towync> cool
<towync> let me try again, thx =)
<linx-> must be peers that offer the file..
<soaa> anyone knows how to get KNetworkManager working properly in Kubuntu?
<towync> are u talking about network settings?
<soaa> it's my wi-fi
<towync> or more in general wireless setup? cuz that's what i actually know so far lol
<towync> okies, what's up with ur wifi
<towync> i just had it set up couple days ago
<soaa> it was fine with networkmanager in gnome
<towync> i might know =)
<soaa> and it's not working anymore in KDE
<soaa> with the KDE frontend
<soaa> >.>
<towync> hmm, is there error msg somewhere
<soaa> no, it detects my networks, tried to connect and fails everytime
<towync> o, did u try unplugging ur wifi card?
<soaa> it's a widespread problem in KDE
<towync> like unplug and replug it in
<soaa> my wifi card is built-in
<towync> o
<towync> yeah that happens to me to in the wireless assistant manager for kubuntu, i can never choose the network i want, but if i unplug and replug my usb wifi, it sometimes hops on to the network i want
<lost123> hey whats teh difference between 6.10 and 6.06
<towync> more like a nuiyance for me, cuz i get to unplug, i don't know a workaround for builtin ones =(
<soaa> lost123: 6.10 has more stuff
<soaa> towync: i use WPA encryption, and wireless assistant doesn't support it
<lost123> ....is 6.06 more stable or something...
<linx-> 6.06 has Long Term Support
<soaa> not really, but it comes with 3 year support, which makes it ideal for workstations
<soaa> but if you're just trying out linux, 6.10 is best
<towync> soaa: i'm trying to look around for info on it
<soaa> towync: i'm searching too
<towync> i remember posting something on ubuntu forum about programs that can scan and control adaptors, i think someone said to use aptget to get "wifi radar"
<towync> i'm not sure about the "wifi radar" name, but it was something similar
<asz__> alright, how the hell can I kill a process?
<towync> i'm googling for that since i can't find my thread in the forum
<soaa> i've used wifi-radar before, it was a b---- to configure and it didn't work
<asz__> I load up ksysguard, try and kill Apedt Manager, but it tells me i've got insufficient permission
<towync> maybe try sudo
<towync> before ur commands
<asz__> no commands in ksysguard
<asz__> gui based
<towync> o
<soaa> do sudo ksysguard
<towync> i'm not too sure, but i hear people throw around phrases like "log in as root"
<towync> yeah that too
<asz__> niiiiiice
<soaa> or simply sudo killall adept-manager
<asz__> didn't think about that, thanks
<soaa> no prob =] 
<asz__> :D
<towync> this is what i found so far, if it works it still might be a longer solution then what you'd prefer, but here's a link http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
* linx- was about to show the hard (console way) to kill a process :)
<soaa> i'd rea;;y prefer networkmanager, as it's a universal tool for both wired and wireless
* soaa did it first
<ubuntu> Anyone know if I have a boot disk failure, if it would be a good idea to use knoppix to recover data from my hard drive?
<soaa> ;P
<linx-> yeah.. yeah.. was already typing up "ps -x", "kill <pid>" ...
<towync> yeah cool, that's what i was thinking too, i'm a little stumped =)
<soaa> xD
<soaa> i love killall
<jeisma> tony__ there was no option to check for errors.. i checked for errors in the cd by accident.
* linx- learned a new kommand :)
<jeisma> tony__ would knoppix help?> i have that
<towync> what is ksysguard and apedt anyway
<towync> o i assume apedt was typo for adept hehe
<linx-> bLaZeD: you ever got that boot working ?
<towync> oo speaking of boot, my kubuntu doesn't shut down
<soaa> huh?
<towync> like i can hear the harddrive shut down
<soaa> o.o
<soaa> that's odd.
<towync> but then the "kubuntu" screen/logo still hovers around
<towync> yeah wierd problem lol
<towync> it's like everything shuts down, except graphics card and fans..not sure if i messed up anything graphics card related
<towync> anyway, i'm glad i got doom3 working lol
<soaa> xD
<soaa> that's cool
<soaa> wine?
<towync> i think it was just a .run file i downloaded
<linx-> anybody know what causes windows in kubuntu to be redrawn at amazingly low speeds? like when i scroll, it goes by fits and starts.. or when a chat roll gets too long there would be a noticable delay..
<linx-> (not lag)
<soaa> linx: dunn
<soaa> dunno
<towync> i'm not sure, but in the process of failing to install beryl
<linx-> also when i move windows..
<towync> i noticed someone say
<towync> in the "screen" section of xorg.conf, add in: Option "TripleBuffer" "true"
<soaa> triplebuffer bites memory
<linx-> where is xorg.conf ?
<soaa> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> they said that that line, even tho it may have been deprecated (whatever that means), sped up their glxgears from .7 fps to like 100 or something
<soaa> deprecated means not used anymore
<towync> i never got beryl to work, but i still have that line in my xorg.conf
<soaa> but it seems like it's still used, yes
<towync> cool =)
<towync> triplebuffer bites memory means its bad then?
<soaa> i have beryl blazing on my desktop
* linx- gives it a try..
<soaa> it bites video ram, but it improves performance a lot
<towync> ok
<towync> so yeah i guess try that =)
<soaa> so it depends if you have enough vram to spend
<towync> oh linx
<soaa> i have only 32MB here on my laptop, so no go
<towync> linx: it's in the "Device" section for xorg.conf
<towync> not in the "screen" section
<linx-> ah..
<towync> i mistyped
<linx-> ok
<towync> cool =)
<linx-> please type linx- next time, instead of linx
<linx-> :)
<towync> o ok
<linx-> highlight, you know :)
<towync> linx-sorry not used to this yet =)
<towync> oops hehe
<towync> linx- test
<towync> towync- test
<linx-> yes.. that's better :)
<towync> it's not highlighted on mine, is it  highlighted on urs?
<soaa> ah crap, irc doesn't highlight names like this... >.>
<towync> >.>-
<linx-> in many clients it gets highlighted when someone types your exact nick
<towync> ic
<soaa> but only exact >.>
<towync> towync test
<soaa> soaa
<towync> what does >,> mean
<linx-> and if someone else types it..
<soaa> doesn't highlight when i say it
<towync> <soaa> hi
<linx-> towync
<soaa> yees
<soaa> >.> is an emoticon
<towync> oo i c my name highlighted =)
<soaa> o.o
<towync> o
<towync>  0_0
<towync> (='.'=)
<towync> (0)_(0)
<towync> __0_0__
<towync> (='.'=)
<towync> (0)_(0)
<soaa> >.>
<towync> i think i'm now abusing the system lol =) i'll stop
<soaa> shut up. >.>
<soaa> xD
<towync> =)
<soaa> crap, i typed "shut up" in the wrong channel xD
<towync> lol what other channel are u on
<linx-> can i reload xorg.conf without reboot? just by re-logging in? (or is there a way i don't even have to do *that*?)
<towync> yeah reload works w/o reboot
<towync> like i mean to say all  u have to do is ctrl-alt-backsapce
<soaa> ctrl+alt+backspace
<towync> space*
<soaa> and it will restart X
<towync> and then relog in, and it'll be fine =)
* soaa prepares to see linx- leave
<linx-> ok :)
<soaa> xD
* linx- waves on his way off
<towync> hope to see you back =)
<soaa> hehe xD
<linx-> yah.. sure
<linx-> will bb
<towync> with problems fixed that is =)
<towync> bb
<soaa> uh oh, X crash, must sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soaa> xD
<towync> there's so many text editor programs
<linx-> lol.. i can work in TUI :)
<soaa> i like nano more than vim for CLI text editing
<towync> nano emacs kwrite vim list goes on
* linx- uses pico..
<linx-> :)
<soaa> i never understood how vim worked
<unix_infidel> there's a reason.
<unix_infidel> we do a lot of text editing in linux.
<towync> btw is there some way to configure my ktorrent? it's downloading really slow
<soaa> i don't get vi and vim
<towync> i google them all lol
<soaa> ah, there goes linx-
<towync> before i use them
<towync> yup
<unix_infidel> vim is great if you dedicate time to learning it.
<towync> cool
<soaa> oh really? o.o
<soaa> dunno, nano seems most straightforward to me
<soaa> pop in, edit, pop out
<towync> ktorrent question: anyway to speed up my ktorrent? it reports 5 days till finish lol
<soaa> that means you don't have enough sources
<towync> how do i find more sources tho
<soaa> they're announced by the tracker, there's nothing you can do about it
<towync> the status keeps going from stalled to downloading at 3kb/s
<soaa> you could grab a better torrent
<towync> do u know good ones?
<soaa> look for torrents with many seeds
<soaa> i don't know what you're looking for o.o
<towync> like grandtheft auto
<towync> lol
<towync> games like that
<soaa> lol
<soaa> GTA is huge
<towync> i know, says 5 days till finishing download
<soaa> well, grab a better torrent ;P
<unix_infidel> i believe warez is strictly prohibited on this network.
<unix_infidel> lets not condone "how do i make more toreeentz more l33tz0r"
<soaa> ah.
<towync> right now under search engine, it says: bitoogle.com bittorrent.com bytenova.org isohunt.com ktorrets mininova.org thepiratebay.org torrentspy.com torrentz.com
<soaa> xD towync
<towync> do u mean to add more websites when u say find better torrent?
<soaa> no
<towync> or just find another instance that's already displaying
<soaa> i mean, when you search, it lists a number of torrents, you need to pick the one with most seeds
<towync> ah ic
<soaa> seeds are computers done downloading and just uploading
<towync> cool, does seed == number of files, like when i do gta vice city, it says added 8.11.06, number of trackers 1 published by blah blah number of files 2 total size 2.5 gb
<towync> so then is seed on that one 2
<towync> i'm blocked on that one
* linx- drops back in..
<towync> welcome back, did it work?
<linx-> no.. xorg wouldn't start anymore
<soaa> ah
<towync> darn it, nvm sorry then
<towync> o soaa, i'm blocked on private msg
<towync> i have to register
<towync> which i'm doing =)
<soaa> oh
<soaa> wait, does that mean i'm blocked too?
<soaa> o.o
<towync> no i can see ur msgs
<soaa> ooh
<soaa> okay
<towync> i typed back in the pm section
<towync> and it says i'm blocked hehe
<towync> registering
<soaa> i didn't see it
<soaa> oh
<towync> o but since ur in this one
* linx- wonders why a bluethooth daemon is running while he doesn't have bluetooth devices..
<towync> does seed == number of files, like when i do gta vice city, it says added 8.11.06, number of trackers 1 published by blah blah number of files 2 total size 2.5 gb
<soaa> no, a seed is a computer that's done downloading and is uploading
<towync> so then is seed number equal to 2 for this file?
<soaa> so you can have 30 seeds sending 3 files to you
<towync> o i c
<towync> how do i check seed number?
<soaa> they usually say it on the site
<towync> cool, working on it=)
<soaa> hehe
<soaa> i gotta go sleep now, see ya
<towync> see ya
<towync> g'night =)
<soaa> =] 
<towync> what are leechers in ktorrent, as opposed to seeders?
<towync> sounds so horrible
<towync> hi bakudzi
<towync> how does download differ from save in ktorrent?
<Jucato> towync: Save allows you to save the .torrent file. Download immediately downloads the torrent. I'm not sure where the .torrent file is temporarily stored
<towync> cool thx alot =)
<musya> when i was restarting apache i got an error said httpd fail. does anyone know what that maeans?
<chx> hi there. I set up X to dual head on my laptop and I get a mouse cursor on both screen and it moves nicely -- but there is nothing display. Just a black background.
<chx> kdm_greet runs
<jdfellow> hello i have a problem my keyboard is not responding in kubuntu please help
<jdfellow> was working now it is not i am using pclinux if you must know
<musya> so is it working or not?
<musya> what are you running kubuntu or pclinux?
<jdfellow> it appears not to be a hardware problem because i am running two distros kubunt and pclinuxos it stopped working under kubuntu
<jdfellow> thanks for responding musya
<musya> did you do an update? or upgrade?
<jdfellow> no nothing
<musya> do one maybe it will download a driver
<jdfellow> just tried to full screen a movie and it did not respond
<musya> do you know how to ?
<jdfellow> i have tried two different keyboards same problem
<jdfellow> no
<musya> some hardware is not supported you would have to do this on kubntu forum
<musya> ok in terminal type this
<musya> sudo apt-get upgrade
<musya> and then sudo apt-get update
<crazy_bus> What do I need to do if I wan't to download a half finished Ktorrent file in a different cilent?
<jdfellow> no the keyboard was working
<jonkelle_> actually do an update then an upgrade.
<jdfellow> why would it just stop?
<jonkelle_> works better.
<musya> hows it any better?
<jonkelle_> well, you have to update your repos before you upgrade, or it won't upgrade.
<jonkelle_> you just typed it backwards is all.
<jdfellow> what are repos
<jonkelle_> repositories.
<musya> ah, ok
<jdfellow> yea i could try a usb keyboard but isn't there somewhere to check if the keybourd is responding in the system settings?
<musya> jonkelle_:  hey do you know anything about apache?
<jdfellow> or run some kind of diagnostic?
<jonkelle_> musya: what's up?
<musya> im trying to get my directories passwd protected,
<musya> im reading this turorial but i cannnot create the first file
<musya> dont know wy
<musya> why*
<musya> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<jonkelle_> the .htaccess file?
<musya> yea
<musya> its in the link you'll know
<musya> jdfellow: well if it loaded without an error then it is detecting a keyboard, probably needs a driver or somthing
<musya> did you do the updates and upgrades?
<jonkelle_> musya, I don't have the link up.... but the .htaccess functionality works like this.
<musya> i wanted to password protect my directories
<jonkelle_> if apache is setup to look for a .htaccess file it will look it up.  you can lock it down by directory in the apache conf files, but if you leave it generically open, it will check for the existence of the file in each subdirectory of your webserver.
<jonkelle_> it effects performance slightly.
<jonkelle_> however, if everything is setup in your apache conf files, then it will check to see if .htaccess exists.
<jonkelle_> for each user listed in the .htaccess file a user must exist in the .htpasswd file before he/she can gain access to that directory.
<jonkelle_> so at a minimum .htaccess and .htpasswd must exist for a user to gain access.
<jonkelle_> subsequently, a .htgroup file might exist as well, and you will need to understand how that effects the directory listings for each user and eaach group.
<musya> so i make a file somewhere in /var/www/apache/ or what?
<musya> im kind of confused
<musya> do you have a better tutorial?
<jonkelle_> yeah, in the dir you want to password protect.
<musya> than that i have
<musya> ah, ok
<musya> so i make a .htpasswd
<musya> and .htaccess right?
<jonkelle_> yes, but to make a .htpasswd, you must run the command htpasswd -c <file where .htpasswd will exist>
<jonkelle_> the first time you execute it, it will create that file for you.
<jonkelle_> with an encrypted password.
<jonkelle_> you should also look at using https if you are interested in protecting your data, because your passwords will be clear text in normal http.
<jonkelle_> google htpasswd htaccess, and you should be able to find a more straightforward tutorial.
<jonkelle_> also your man pages for htpasswd should prove useful.
<musya> i dont really have  site on myserver just some directories i like to aacess on the net
<musya> check it out. 64.185.115.16
<jonkelle_> Ok, given that you have command line access to the site...
<jonkelle_> do a # touch .htaccess in the directory you would like to password protect.
<jonkelle_> then in the same directory.
<jonkelle_> vi your .htaccess file or use text editor of your choice.
<jonkelle_> insert a line like this.
<jonkelle_> AuthName "Please provide your login to access these files."
<jonkelle_> AuthType Basic
<jonkelle_> AuthUserFile /var/www/html/amarillo/.htpasswd
<jonkelle_> authGroupfile /var/www/html/amarillo/.htgroup
<jonkelle_> require group member-users
<jonkelle_> replace /var/www/html/amarillo with your path.
<jonkelle_> then create a .htgroup file.
<jonkelle_> insert the group and names you wish to have access.
<jonkelle_> in the file paste
<jonkelle_> member-users: bob
<jonkelle_> or whichever username.  you can space delimit add more useres.
<jonkelle_> then to create a password for bob... in that dir execute
<jonkelle_> # htpasswd -c .htpasswd
<jonkelle_> oops
<jonkelle_> include bob at the end.
<musya> AuthName "Please provide your login to access these files."
<musya> AuthType Basic
<musya> AuthUserFile /var/www/html/amarillo/.htpasswd
<musya> authGroupfile /var/www/html/amarillo/.htgrouprequire group member-users
<jonkelle_> # htpasswd -c .htpasswd bob
<jonkelle_> then bob will be all set to go in your dir structure.
<musya> i put that into the .htaccess the file right?
<jonkelle_> right, but replace /var/www/html/amarillo/.htpasswd with your directory structure on your host.
<jonkelle_> I would copy the discussion we just had into a text file on your desktop, so you can reference it.
<musya> so /var/www/anna/ right?
<jonkelle_> sure.
<jonkelle_> I'm not logged onto your host, so I don't know for sure.  but that looks plausible.
<jonkelle_> it just has to be your dir under the docroot.
<musya> so in the file .htgroup i add this member-users: bob
<musya> but bob gets replaced by whatever username i want right?
<jonkelle_> if after you do all of that, it would be possible that the .htaccess is being ignored in which case, you would want to make sure that it is set up to use it in the apache conf files for the server you are using.
<jonkelle_> yep.
<musya> ok let me see if it works
<musya> it didnt ask for a password
<musya> how do i check to see if .htaccess is not being ignored
<seven11> how can i stop a locked adept
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | seven11
<ubotu> seven11: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<musya> 1 question how do you create a text file? a new one?
<ct12am> musya: are you using a certain text editor already?
<musya> nano
<musya> i just hit nano filename
<musya> and then save
<musya> but i go to the directory and its not there.
<Jucato> how do you "save"?
<musya> ctrl+x and then y for yes
<Jucato> That's not Save
<musya> ctrl then i hit x i meant.
<Jucato> Ctrl+X = eXit
<Jucato> Ctrl+O = writeOut/Save
<Jucato> but Ctrl+X and "Yes" should work too
<musya> so why didnt it make a file then?
<Jucato> do you have permission to write/make a file in that directory where you're trying to save it?
<musya> hmm, good question, i didnt do a sudo
<musya> ok ill try
<Jucato> O.o
<musya> thank you! simple mistake! :D
<Jucato> :D
<ct12am> kino rules
<Supaled> hi
<benjhenrion> pppffffffffff
<jdfellow> ok when i load up kubuntu edgy the keyboard works fine but then locks up it has been working perfectly till now
<benjhenrion> Salut
<benjhenrion> have a good week
<jdfellow> no upgrades keyboard works in emergency mode what now
<jdfellow> ???
<Supaled> hm
<benjhenrion> whats up.??
<jdfellow> need help keyboard is working in other distro right now so it is not the keyboard or mo board
<jdfellow> need help keyboard is working in other distro right now so it is not the keyboard or mo board where do i look ???
<benjhenrion> maybe the plug??
<Supaled> reinstall
<Supaled> kubuntu
<jdfellow> that    seems   drastic
<jdfellow> no plug is fine tried 2 keyboards
<benjhenrion> thats i said
<jdfellow> both work in pclinuxos
<benjhenrion> thank jdefflow
<jdfellow> fo what?
<benjhenrion> it'was about your answer
<flaccid> apachectl
<flaccid> !apachectl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apachectl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+).
<flaccid> hmmm. ubuntu does not distribute apachectl??
<Supaled> when there will be a following version kubuntu?
<jdfellow> i just restarted in root mode kubuntu and the keyboard works here so now what? is there a syslog or something i can check for errors
<F-22A> hi, anyone have any problems with nvdia-glx which they found a fix for?
<Vladdy> that's as vague as you can get
<F-22A> I know
<Jucato> Supaled: 7.04 (2007 April)
<jdfellow> well have you answered your own question then?
<F-22A> apparently I have nvida-kernel-1.0.8762 installed
<flaccid> ah ita apache2ctl
<Vladdy> i had one :O
<Vladdy> problem: it wasn't installed - solution: apt-get install it
<F-22A> but when I try to use nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jucato> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 812 kB
<F-22A> it claims I only have nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174
<jdfellow> still have keyboard problem anyone have idea seems to be a permissions problem???
<Vladdy> F-22A: it's a shell script :O
<F-22A> and
<jared> How do you stop a package from installing (it cant connect) so it frees up my adept program?
<jared> I'm in the konsol window
<Vladdy> F-22A: exact error would be nice..
<method|> how do I get yahoo game to work in konqueror?
<F-22A> it says it requires nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762 to install
<F-22A> but adept claims I have it already
<F-22A> nvidia-glx-config claims I only have 1.0.7174
<Vladdy> remove and reinstall it then
<F-22A> remove nvidid-glx?
<Vladdy> all with nvidia ;-) then start over
<Jucato> F-22A: you have the correct driver, but not the correct kernel modules. did you install linux-restricted-modules?
<F-22A> linux-restricted-modules is already installed
<F-22A> do I need to install an updated version?
<Jucato> you need one that matches the kernel version you are using
<Jucato> also, are you on Dapper?
<F-22A> dapper yes
<F-22A> linux-restricted-modules was installed during installation
<F-22A> would this not be the correct one
<Jucato> probably not, if you upgraded your kernel. to check what kernel version you are currently using, type "uname -r" in Konsole
<scarfreewill> can some one check if they can go here 85.194.148.35 ?
<F-22A> ok back in a moment
<christian_> wie wardie kubuntu hilfe channel f de?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<F-22A> ok kernel and restricted-modules match
<F-22A> how could I have 1.0.7174 and 1.0.8762
<Jucato> which one did you download? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<F-22A> nvidia-glx
<Jucato> nvidia-glx on dapper installas 8762
<solid_liq> has anyone gotten the ati proprietary drivers working in edgy?
<Vladdy> on my laptop, without troubles:S
<F-22A> yes, and adept claims I have nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762
<Jucato> F-22A: try nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-glx-config enable again
<jdfellow> keyboard problem please help
<jdfellow> tried everyones suggestion short of reinstalling kubuntu
<Vladdy> did you select keyboard layout properly? :O
<F-22A> glx-config repeats itself, xconfig works, but because of the nvidia-kernel problem, x crashes
<jdfellow> yes
<Jucato> F-22A: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<jdfellow> it has been working for about a month
<jdfellow> it works it root not as user
<jdfellow> in root mode
<F-22A> so basically I've long since come to the point where apparently I have nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762 and 1.0.7174
<jdfellow> if i start up in emergency mode and start w/ startx the keyboard works fine
<Vladdy> F-22A: remove the old module then?
<jdfellow> but in ordinary startup mode the keyboard locks up 1/10 of the way thru the startup
<F-22A> yes if I could remove nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 and replace it with nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762 that would be fantastic
<F-22A> how do I do this
<scarfreewill> can some one check if they can go here 85.194.148.35 ?
<Vladdy> ;p
<F-22A> I've only seen the module "nvidia", no reference to these particular ones
<Vladdy> cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile
<Vladdy> what nvidia* files are there?
<scarfreewill> can some one go there?>?
<Vladdy> scarfreewill: it connects, then times out
<F-22A> just a moment
<scarfreewill> thx
<jdfellow> found the answer ... "Slow Keys"
<scarfreewill> at lest its not my ips cya
<Jucato> F-22A: you do have nvidia-kernel-common, right?
<scarfreewill> *isp
<jdfellow> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11573
<jdfellow> Hey vladdy check this out .... found the solution see above
<F-22A> Jucato: Yes I do
<F-22A> Vladdy: I have both nvidia_legacy.ko and nvidia.ko
<F-22A> in the mentioned directory
<Jucato> ok... I'm stumped... can't understand why it won't work... basically you only need nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r'...
<Jucato> hm... can you check if you installed nvidia-glx-legacy too?
<F-22A> nope
<F-22A> I'm stumped too
<F-22A> have been for too long now
<solid_liq> anyone know how to fix this?   dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<sukka-4-luv> any1 play tremulus yet
<F-22A> I've seen this problem on the ubuntu forums, lots of time, but no fixes
<solid_liq> F-22A: which prob?  mine or someone else's?
<F-22A> oh sorry, min
<F-22A> *mine
<sukka-4-luv> what kinda prob u got
<F-22A> the nvidia-glx kind
<F-22A> driving me crazy
<sukka-4-luv> u gotta enabe a certain repository... ill look it up
<sukka-4-luv> gimme a few
<sukka-4-luv> try this link http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<F-22A> thanks, it's not the problem I'm having though
<sukka-4-luv> not a driver tihng???
<F-22A> kind of
<F-22A> I have the driver
<F-22A> but trouble installing it
<sukka-4-luv> it just wont load will it??
<sukka-4-luv> did u try using a different gpg key, or fix broken dependencies???
<F-22A> apparently I have nvdia-kernel-1.0.8762
<Vladdy> F-22A: in konsole, go to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile, what nvidia stuff is there?
<F-22A> Vladdy: both nvidia_legacy.ko and nvidia.ko
<F-22A> sukka-4-luv: but nvidia-glx-config claims i only have nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174
<Tintin> !adept fix crash | Tintin
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Tintin> !adept crash fix | Tintin
<ubotu> Tintin: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sukka-4-luv> dammitt
<sukka-4-luv> im geting a kernel panik
<Vladdy> F-22A: what if you just alter it yourself?
<sukka-4-luv> gotta run
<F-22A> alter what?
<Vladdy> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change nv or vesa to nvidia
<F-22A> then x crashes when I try to move a window or anything like that
<Vladdy> well
<Vladdy> all what nvidia-glx-config does is just changing thefile to that
<F-22A> except that it needs my nvida-kernel to match the driver version
<Vladdy> ls -ahl /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 - where does it point to?
<F-22A> this has to be the cause
<F-22A> just a sec
<F-22A> it points to libGL.so.1.0.8762
<Vladdy> odd
<F-22A> very
<Vladdy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vladdy> remove everything restricted, and everything nvidia, and try to start over with that
<F-22A> that was going to be a last resort (I'm on dialup, and the downloads are unbearable) but I guess that's about it now
<F-22A> thanks for your help
<F-22A> very much appreciated
<RoKFiT> anyone here?
<kraut> moin
<musya> how do you delete a directory on command line?
<Vladdy> musya: if it's empty, rmdir
<Vladdy> if that fails, rm -rv YourDirectory
<Vladdy> which deletes everything in that directory, then that directory
<amik> hi, is there any good wiki/forum page on the different repositories (edgy-backports,edgy-proposed,edgy-updates) and how/when packages move between them?
<sungam> Has anyone had any experience with Beryl with nvidia cards?
<pvandewyngaerde> i am currently on ubuntu but with kde 3.5.2, how do i upgrade to latest kde ?
<Semmy> hi all got a bit of a plob
<malix0> hi all
<malix0> I have a little problem
<Admiral_Chicago> malix0: what is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> pvandewyngaerde: hold on a sec
<malix0> I have 4 pc running Kubuntu Edgy, 3 upgraded from Dapper a 1 that is afresh install
<Semmy> i have 2 brthers and i dont meter how time i tell them not no download shit of the web so is there a program that lets me shlow there speed or some time close the internet connecshion
<malix0> On the one fresh installed the logout dialog have a text and icons, but on the 3 pc upgraded there is only text
<Admiral_Chicago> Semmy: no idea...
<Admiral_Chicago> malix0: what do yeo mean "log out"
<Semmy> now i have linux and i woulld like to have some progam on it to view the computers on the network and tell them how can have whot and whot time
<Admiral_Chicago> Semmy: i still don't follow you.
<Semmy> ok i would like to control all the computers on my network speed
<Admiral_Chicago> pvandewyngaerde: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Admiral_Chicago> ah. hmm, while i understand what you want to do, i'm not sure how to do it sorry
<Semmy> like say i download at 54kb i would like to tell ubuntu to close the connect or slow it down
<Admiral_Chicago> no no i do understand, however i'm not sure how you can do it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not very good with networking :|
<T3hWiz0rd> whats he trying to do? throttle outbound speeds?
<T3hWiz0rd> just buy a hardware regulator...
<Semmy> inbound speed
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i have to go to bed
<T3hWiz0rd> i don't really see why you'd want to throttle speeds unless they were uplink
<T3hWiz0rd> but maybe thats just me
<malix0> Admiral_Chicago: I mean the dialog that appear when I want to shutdow the computer
<Admiral_Chicago> malix0: ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> malix0: let me check somethings out
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 04 2006, 03:24:26
<T3hWiz0rd> woo yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> my deskop crashed lol
<T3hWiz0rd> like literally my background and everything crashed
<Admiral_Chicago> malix0: i'd report a bug
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to go to bed, in case you didn't notice my time
<malix0> Admiral_Chicago: I try to find which process or configuration file is are involved but have found nothing
<T3hWiz0rd> gotta love it when kde gets a sudden urge to do something stupid
<malix0> Admiral_Chicago: I look for a new process that is executed for dialog but no new process is executed, I try to apt-get install --reinstall kdebase kicker kubuntu-default-settings but the problem is still here
<pvandewyngaerde> pvandewyngaerde:  i am on Ubuntu (6.06 LTS), not kubuntu, can i use the updates from kubuntu ? (
<malix0> Admiral_Chicago: I think that other that have upgraded have the same problem, but they have not realized that
<remdoh> semmy, you might want a proxy like squid
<remdoh> youll ned a server though i think
<Semmy> yer i have squid put i not no how to config it
<Semmy> and when i go to www.squid-cache.org
<Semmy> i not under stad what it do some of it i do not need
<remdoh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<Semmy> ok
<Semmy> ok whot one do i whot
<Semmy> web ssl
<Semmy> Intercepting
<berkes> Anyone here who knows some nice note-taking tools for KDE? I have used kjots already, just wondering if there is more.
<Bubba_Gump> berkes: go for a google search
<Bubba_Gump> berkes: see what comes up
<cox377> can someone tell me how to upgrade to the new flash?
<cox377> assuming thats what i need as i kept being told that my macromedia flash player is out of date
<Bubba_Gump> !flashbeta9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbeta9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bubba_Gump> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: is it  a beta or an upgrade that is now required for everything?
<Bubba_Gump> hold on...
<Bubba_Gump> i'll check :)
<Bubba_Gump> !flash9 info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9 info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bubba_Gump> yup, it's the new one
<berkes> Bubba_Gump: already did that, but 'real peoples' opinions often aer much more valuable then google :)
<Bubba_Gump> flashplugin-nonfree brings adobe9something
<harmental> why doesnt edgy upgrades to newest kernels? (2.6.19 is the latest)
<Bubba_Gump> berkes: oh yeah :)
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: cheers
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: so apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<berkes> Anyway, I am trying basket as we speak. Seems to be very nice.
<Bubba_Gump> cox377: yup :)
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: N1 :D
<Bubba_Gump> berkes: call me old fashioned but i still love a pad and a pen on my desk :)
* Bubba_Gump has yet to move into the digital age fully :D
<Bubba_Gump> cox377: np
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: lol... suppose it depends on what u want to write down
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: i've always got paper and a pen just to note things down, phone etc
<Bubba_Gump> heh, yeah
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: strange, it's telling me that apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree is already the latest
<berkes> Bubba_Gump: heh, me too. Its just that I recieve such  a chaotic streem of data, that I need it organised somehow: email, skype, jabber, phone, meetings.
<berkes> having that info sread all over inboxes, paper-notes, history-files and so on becomes cumbersome at some point.
<berkes> :)
<cox377> http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/69657/Kid_Blows_Up_Can_Of_WD_40.html
<berkes> now, If I could only grep -r the Real World.
<cox377> does that video work for u guys?
<crimsun> what do you mean by "work"?
<berkes> mount /dev/supermarket && grep -r 'Ketchup' /media/supermarket
<cox377> crimsun: well does the video clip play?
<Bubba_Gump> cox377: it does for me
<Bubba_Gump> (unlucky guy, too :P)
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: hmm strange, wonder why mine doesnt
<crimsun> cox377: yes, video synced with audio nicely.
<cox377> crimsun: I've got the msg "your macromedia flash player maybe out of date"
<Bubba_Gump> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Bubba_Gump> cox377: try this tar
<Jucato> !hidden-root | Nicxjo
<ubotu> Nicxjo: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Bubba_Gump> actually leave that tar!
<Bubba_Gump> it's version 7
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: is there anyway to apt-get it never installed by tar before
<Bubba_Gump> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Bubba_Gump> cox377: i installed from this link above
<Nicxjo> saluton
<Nicxjo> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> no problem :)
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: lol how to i installed tar.gz??
<Bubba_Gump> it comes with one file
<Bubba_Gump> flashsomething.so
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: yup seen that
<Bubba_Gump> copy and paste it to your plugins folder
<cox377> ahh ok
<cox377> Bubba_Gump: for firefox?
<Bubba_Gump> yup
<Jucato> who's trying to upgrade to Flash 9 beta 2?
<Bubba_Gump> will be...
<Jucato> Flash 9 Beta 2 now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports
<crimsun> oh god.
<cox377> Jucato: do u know the apt-get program name?
<Jucato> crimsun: wha? you didn't know?
<ninHer> hi all
<Jucato> cox377: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cox377> Jucato: i did that and it told me it was up to date
<crimsun> Jucato: I prefer to wear blinders to flashplugin-nonfree despite my being the primary maintainer of it, yes.
<cox377> Jucato: but when in firefox it tells me the flash player is out of date
<Jucato> cox377: did you enable dapper-backports or edgy-backports?
<Nicxjo> Jucato: really strange "feature" this .hidden file... it's system wide, not user specific...
<Jucato> crimsun: oh... I just thought... bah nvm me :)
<cox377> Jucato: under souces?
<Jucato> Nicxjo: yes, since the "settings" is in /
<Jucato> cox377: yes. sources.list
<cox377> Jucato: just looking now
<Jucato> Nicxjo: don't worry, it will revert to normal next release
<Nicxjo> Jucato: absolutly
<Crissi> hello
<Crissi> i'm runnung dapper and kde mount wont work anymore...
<cox377> Jucato:
<cox377> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cox377> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> cox377: yes those.
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<cox377> Jucato: well there not edited out with #
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<Crissi> i'm running kde packages from deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<Jucato> cox377: ^^^^^
<Jucato> brb...
<Jucato> crimsun: could you help cox377? I really need to go afk for a while. thanks! :)
<TheGateKeeper> cox377, I am using dapper & had flash9 come through the updates yesterday
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: ive run update/upgrade but nothing happened
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: actually, 2 secs
<crimsun> cox377: what archive are you using for dapper-backports/multiverse?
<crimsun> at least archive.ubuntu.com has it
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: just looked @ my upgrade list and it does appear to have come through, doh.. 2 tick
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: haha it works now, sorry guys
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: maybe not brb
<cox377> haha it works
<cox377> restarted kde
<fn0rdp0rtland> damn it apt-get is running in the backgorund or something locking up the repos how do i kill it?
<klerfayt> what is system tray icon size? 22=
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the website where you can post things at?then link it here so you dont flod irc?
<cpk1> fn0rdp0rtland:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (its in the channel topic)
<Jucato> crimsun: thank you :)
<crimsun> np, though I didn't do anything
<fn0rdp0rtland> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35268/ one of these proceses is messing up me running adept/apt-get can someone help me kill it?this has been a major problem over and over today :(
<Tintin> !adept crash fix | Tintin
<Jucato> oh?
<ubotu> Tintin: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fn0rdp0rtland> got it
<Enselic_> How do I specify "not" to grep?       echo 'foo\nbar' | grep <something> bar      =>       foo
<lost123> hey all
<lost123> iv got a bit of a problem
<lost123> i was ment to download kubuntu but accedently downloaded a ubuntu torrent...
<lost123> but i cant seem to get the live cd to work...
<Enselic_> grep -v
<sungam> lost123: define not working :)
<lost123> i burnt everything properly and it boots when its in my dvd drive but when i click start or one of the other options(other than mem test) i get an error and and i have to reboot...
<lost123> every time this happens...
<lost123> but when i try to boot it from my cd-r/RW it dosnt even boot...
<sungam> lost123: have you checked that the cd isn't faulty? (the code on the cd, not the drive)
<lost123> i kept tring and it did once...
<sungam> lost123: try to run a md5 check on the image, if that comes out ok, do a md5 check on the image on the disk.
<lost123> i clocked start... and i got the loading screen....i waited and waited and it was on that screen for a long time so restarted and i cant get into it from that drive anymore...
<lost123> whats a md5 check?
<lost123> i tried the check cd option in from the cd (booted off my dvd drive) but it game me the same error...
<lost123> can it be becouse im runnin it off a RW disk??
<Enselic_> lost123: an md5 check checks if the data is right
<Jucato> !md5sum | lost123
<ubotu> lost123: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<Enselic_> lost123: if it is a low qualifty/old/many times written RW, yes
<lima> hai
<JohnFlux> what's the message serv nick?
<JohnFlux> on irc
<Jucato> JohnFlux: NickServ ?
<JohnFlux> nah the other one
<JohnFlux> for leaving someone a message
<Jucato> JohnFlux: memoserv
<JohnFlux> ah
<JohnFlux> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<lost123> danm...i was thinking that was the problem as well cause when i was tring to install windows with it before i had a few problems with it not reading the cd properly...
<lost123> thankx for the help
<lost123> ill go buy some good cdr 2morro and just hope this thing works....
<lost123> laterz
<sungam> lost123: when you're making system discs, always check md5 or gpg sums... saves you a lot of worry :)
<sungam> or something similar
<rag> please somebody with phone DECT- Voip , with usb?
<rag> hello
<rag> which model o brand referer me?
<malix0> someone here have Kubuntu Edgy upgraded from Dapper ?
<ehird> nobody can help me with my yesterday problem? ;-)
<sungam> what was your problem yesterday?
<cox377> can anyone recommend an app to join avi file?
<ehird> sungam: after changing styles and switching back to plastik in kde, konqueror (only, the settings say its set fine and other kde apps are fine) buttons have white text making it near unreadable
<ehird> i've tried many things but it won't fix
<sungam> ehird: sorry, I have very little experience in the theme business
<sungam> ehird: do you have a lot of settings saved?
<Jucato> ehird: have you checked the color scheme?
<rag> hello! please somebody say me how to show start menu k on kde? show again? my user hide it and i dont know how to show again
<rag> window not is my skill :)
<jorik> rag: try alt+f1 (it works here)
<rag> jorik: is ok thx, but i need show icon
<ehird> Jucato: yep
<rag> jorik: kde icon for kde menu start
<Jucato> which buttons particularly?
<ehird> sungam: nope, it was fine before i tried out some different themes - searching on google for it gets a thread about it with my problem but the solution given doesnt work and there were no replies past that
<ehird> Jucato: every button in konqueror in a web page. "Submit", "login". everything
<Jucato> rag: right-click on the panel, select Add Applet to Panel, and look for the K Menu applet
<ehird> unless it defines a stylesheet to change the button text of course
<jorik> rag: ah, well, do you have a panel ? you should be able to rightclick it (somewhere) and select unlock panel, then add an applet (the KDE button)
<Jucato> ehird: so it only happens on web pages?
<ehird> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> hm...
<rag> jorik: ok i see it with add a panel and then select kde icon, thx bye!
<Jucato> ehird: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors, check for the color of the Button Text (from the Widget Color list)
<ehird> Jucato: i have, 50 times :)
<ehird> Jucato: like i say, it's perfect in other apps
<Jucato> ehird: hm... really strange
<Jucato> ehird: have you tried making another user and check if it's the same for that other user?
* Jucato doesn't know if KHTML has it's own color scheme...
<ehird> well, running konqueror as root works ;)
<Jucato> also, did you check if you're using the default stylesheet?
<ehird> and changing style to one with say, yellow button text (note i cant just mod plastik i just used the high contrast one) makes it change
<ehird> but the ngoing back...
<ehird> Jucato: and i am
<Jucato> really really strange...
<Jucato> bah.. I'll think about it over dinner... bbl...
<biagetti1> ciao a tutti
<biagetti1> ho bisogno di una mano
<biagetti1> any one can help me?
<biagetti1> help
<sungam> biagetti1: join #ubuntu-it
<sungam> !it > biagetti
<sungam> !it > biagetti1
<harmental> hi everybody...
<h3sp4wn> hi
<harmental> is there any piece of soft out there to popup when a new mail has entered into one of several pop accounts?
<harmental> even a firefox plugin will do....
<harmental> any ideas?
<helge> harmental: korn
<Jucato> harmental: KMail?
<Jucato> hm..
<harmental> Jucato: actually i dont want a mail client....i just want a pop up to tell me that a new mail has arrived....(kinda what google does with gmail alert)
<h3sp4wn> harmental: Are you receiving mail with fetchmail ?
<Jucato> hm... there's kcheckgmail
<harmental> nop...
<harmental> Jucato: ill take a look...
<harmental> Jucato: doesnt it only work for gmail?
<Jucato> er yeah...
<harmental> h3sp4wn: im not using fetchmail....i want something to automatically do the job
<helge> Korn is a KDE mail checker that can display a small summary in the Kicker tray. It supports checking mbox, pop3, imap4, and nntp sources.
<h3sp4wn> harmental: If you are using fetchmail its very easy to hook into the shell
<harmental> helge: thx! ill look at that...
<harmental> h3sp4wn: could you explain me how?
<helge> I didnt get it to work with gmail, but it looks like it is rich on features
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<h3sp4wn> harmental: $mailpath (at least in zsh) - you need fetchmail putting the mail into /var/spool/mail
<fildo> *gone
<lenscape> !lsscsi
<ubotu> lsscsi: list all SCSI devices (or hosts) currently on system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 100 kB
<filthgrinder> Hi. I'm having a problem with my audio input.. I get sound on my speakers, but nothing happens on the computer :s I've tried several recording programs and skype, but none give me any output from my mic what so ever :s
<filthgrinder> My soundcard is an integrated Realtec ALC650F sitting on an Abit NF7 mobo
<filthgrinder> I'm running Edgy..
<ehird> still no clue about my Q?
<knoppix> hi @all. need some help with update-initramfs, initrd, cpio. someone here  i can ask a few stupid questions ?
<pedroca> alguem pode me dar ajuda?
<sungam> pedroca: portuguese?
<pedroca> sim
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<pedroca> como eu instalo programas no kubuntu?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> This is an English channel
<pedroca> sou um usuario iniciante do kubunto e nao sei mexer em nada
<sungam> !pt > pedroca
<iurim> hi i'm new
<sungam> hi :)
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> anyone have good/bad experiences upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<ToyMan> I'm considering the upgrade, but have had a few messes in the past...
<sungam> ToyMan: don't upgrade unless you really need something in Edgy, imo
<ToyMan> yeah?
<ToyMan> you had problems?
<sungam> dapper is more stable. so unless you need something in eegy, stay with dapper
<sungam> *edgy
<ToyMan> k
<sungam> nothing major, but dapper is just really stable :)
<ToyMan> dapper has been good to me so far ;-)
<sungam> so unless you 'need' default aigxl or something, stick with dapper... just my 2c anyway
<ToyMan> actually, it was the newest ver. of gnucash... I do a lot of small biz installs, and wanted to check out the latest
<ToyMan> gnucash 2.02 is in edgy
<ToyMan> and it's not so ugly anymore ;-)
<sungam> ToyMan: it's not in dapper?
<ToyMan> 1.8.x in dapper
<ToyMan> lot's of dependancies, too
<sungam> toyman: http://ocaoimh.ie/2006/09/14/gnucash-20-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<sungam> ToyMan: not tested, but if it worked for him
<ToyMan> looking...
<ToyMan> cool!  thanks
<sungam> ToyMan:  or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1361113
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<desfire> hi blue
<danny500> I'm pinging google on my terminal and I have forgot how to  stop it. What button do I push again?
<sungam> CTRL+C
<danny500> ok thanx
<danny500> didn't work
<BluesKaj> hi desfire
<desfire> this is my first time on linux well if you call kubuntu linux
<desfire> looks like the thing works
<danny500> welcome to Linux buddy
<Jucato> danny500: in Konsole?
<danny500> no that thing you go onto when you push Ctrl+Alt+F3
<desfire> i,m running from the iso file i burned
<danny500> cool
<desfire> i want to see i can load it next up on vmware
<Jucato> danny500: Ctrl+C should still work though...
<danny500> I'll try
<danny500> nope
<sungam> danny500: go to another tty, log in and do a 'sudo killall ping' if ctrl+c won't work
<BluesKaj> it works ...ppl tend to judge linux by it's ease of use , or lack thereof ...if it's easy the purists say its too much like that OS from redmond ...I disagree if linux is gonna thrive, there's nothing wrong with making it accessible to as many ppl as possible
<danny500> na, don't worry about it. I'll just resart my computer
<sungam> danny500: it's not ctrl, +, c, though... you know that, right? it's ctrl and c :)
<sungam> danny500: that's a tad harsh :)
<danny500> I know, I pushed that
<paddy> and the console has to be active, of course
<desfire> yah blue free is good
<Hawkwind> Try both of the ctrl keys, not just one
<sungam> danny500: just open konsole or another terminal... then kill the process
<danny500> I know the + isn't a button, I had the use Ctrl+Alt+Delete all the time on windows lol
<desfire> now whats the first thing to learn
* BluesKaj luuvs free !
<sungam> danny500: just making sure, don't mean to offend anyone :)
<danny500> lol thats ok
<danny500> I wasn't offened anyways
<desfire> can you install programsthe same way
<BluesKaj> same way as ?
<desfire> xp
<danny500> well I found out why it wouldn't stop
<sungam> desfire: better :)
<BluesKaj> no
<sungam> desfire: almost all the software you need is available from one place, so you can download and install almost all software you'll ever use from Apt (or Adept in KDE)
<danny500> I had the scroll lock on and It would display any new messeges that pop  up so it was stopped but it just wasn't showing it. lol Oops
<sungam> danny500: ;)
<desfire> cool
<danny500> desfire
<desfire> yes
<danny500> your new to Linux?
<desfire> yes
<danny500> I am to but I have learned how to install stuff and important stuff like that, if you want we could exchanger emails and we could chat once and a while if you want.
<eilker> sudo /ect/init.d/sshd start   //it says bad command, ssh installed already , any idea ?
<desfire> i don,t have email
<danny500> desfire, you have gmail?
<eilker> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sungam> eilker: sshd has been started
<Hawkwind> Anyone using Beryl here by chance with Nvidia's TwinView ?
<sungam> eilker: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop'
<desfire> lets just meet up here
<danny500> ok
<danny500> goos enough
<eilker> sungam: same...
<sungam> eilker: then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start'
<sungam> eilker: oh... nvm, read wrong. sry
<danny500> I have no clue why Ubuntu has this room as my default but I'm glad It does
<eilker> sungam: why do i have this?
<desfire> so ubuntu is more advanced than kubuntu
<sungam> eilker: I thought it read 'sshd already started' .... no idea why you're getting that... try google? :)
<danny500> does anyone here have RealPlayer 10?
<danny500> no other way around desfire
<sungam> desfire: no. Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome, just different window managers
<danny500> Ubuntu is for people that are coming from Windows
<desfire> interesting
<danny500> It kinda acts and looks like windows
<danny500> not quit though
<BluesKaj> danny500, not true
<danny500> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> once you have alinux distro properly setup it just works ..not cuz it's like windows
<danny500> I know
<danny500> I said It's "like" windows
<BluesKaj> you could say the same thing about suse (it sucks) , mandriva etc
<desfire> well to program i heard over the years bats kernals and something else this is what makes linux
<danny500> It's for people who are changing over from Windows to Linux
<BluesKaj> that's cuz of the GUI manager
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> nautilus
<desfire> how different is the cli
<desfire> i mean where is the command line interface
<BluesKaj> konsole
<desfire> ty
<danny500> or you could press Ctrtl+Alt+F3
<desfire> oh i see ty
<BluesKaj> or F1,F2 ...up to 7
<danny500> Yeah, but to get out of it press Alt+F7. Whats the difference between Terminal and Konsole?
<BluesKaj> none really
<danny500> oh
<danny500> I have both and I was just wondering
<danny500> how do I find the root password?
<danny500> using konsole
<BluesKaj> one just dumps the desktop temporarily til hit alt F7
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> how do I find my root password?
<BluesKaj> i think my leg is being pulled here ...
<desfire> is this thing ready to unzip rar.s iso,s mdf,s etc
<Jucato> danny500: there is no root password
<danny500> huh?
<desfire> do i need to install say alcohal120
<danny500> my computer does
<Jucato> danny500: the root account is not enabled in Kubuntu by default. hence, no root password. we use sudo
<danny500> oh
<danny500> ok 	 see
<danny500> I*
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !sudo | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<danny500> The root files can't be changed unless I have a root password
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I think someone is posing as a noob :)
<Mo-Z> !isdn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isdn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> BluesKaj: heh I wouldn't know... I'm just an innocent user passing through :P
<Mo-Z> do anyone here know if its easy running dapper with isdn connetction?
<Mo-Z> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> <BluesKaj> Jucato, I think someone is posing as a noob :)> Who me?
<BluesKaj> !DHCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DHCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lenscape> !dhcp > BluesKaj
<danny500> <BluesKaj> Jucato, I think someone is posing as a noob :) > who me?
<danny500> hello?!?!
<Jucato> I dunno
<Jucato> brb
<danny500> ok
<Jucato> danny500: read that RootSudo page for more info on how to gain access to root files
<desfire> can you send stuff on kubuntu like dcc xdcc etc
<danny500> never mind, I already changed the root password
<BluesKaj> yeah danny500, what noob talkss about root files ? :)
<desfire> oh i see send file i,m going to have to play with this a bit
<danny500> Well I'm a noob to Linux kinda but I'm like pro at windows and thats were I get it from
<danny500> I've only been using Linux for like 4 months now
<danny500> :)
<BluesKaj> same here ...been trying off and on for a few yrs but haven't concentrated on it til june of this yr
<danny500> lol
<danny500> I just want to go into some of my files and change the codes around so that they work the way I want them to
<desfire> danny whats the first thing to set up for security on this thing
<danny500> but my computer wouldn't let me cause I didn't have root permision, do now though
<danny500> internet sucurit?
<danny500> desfire, what type of sucurity?
<BluesKaj> that's part of the install procedure , root pw
<desfire> so i don,t get rooted
<desfire> see all my ports etc
<danny500> use windows
<desfire> lol
<danny500> windows has the best firewall
<danny500> or you could use firestarter
<desfire> ty
<danny500> lol
<danny500> if you want security out-of-the-box you should be using OpenBSD
<desfire> what os is that
<danny500> OpenBSD
<danny500> .org
<desfire> ok
<ebiven> I'm having problems getting my USB scanner to work.  I placed the firmware on the drive, pointed my snapscan.conf file at the firmware file, and I've rebooted twice.
<ebiven> When I run xsane I get "Failed to open device `snapscan:libusb:001:008': Error during device I/O."
<ebiven> Any ideas?
<ebiven> sane-find-scanner finds it.
<klerfayt> is where kubuntu artwork channel?
<klerfayt> how should I approach ubotu to give me complete list of various kubuntu channels?
<BluesKaj> !Ubuntu Chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu Chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Jucato> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Jucato> klerfayt: that InternetRelayChat link, I think
<klerfayt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat is the right one
<JunioRRR> de onde  esse knal
<oem> ello
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* Jucato thinks that was not Spanish
<mentok> hi all
<sungam> hi mentok
<kruemeltee> hello everybody
<sungam> hi
<angasule> how can I mount a .zip?
<trappist> angasule: you don't mount zip files
<angasule> trappist: but let's say I wanted to ;)
<ehird> angasule: you couldn't
<ehird> you could unpack it and make an iso though
<angasule> ehird: there are modules to do it, I've read, none are in *buntu? I've seen articles on the subject since the 2.4 days, at least
<ehird> asking my q again... "after changing styles and switching back to plastik in kde, konqueror (only, the settings say its set fine and other kde apps are fine) buttons have white text making it near unreadable"
<trappist> angasule: you must be thinking about mounting compressed filesystems
<angasule> trappist: nope
<angasule> also, how do I make konqueror open .zip (or .tar.*) directly? it always opens ark
<trappist> angasule: tar://path/to/file.tar.gz for example
<Jucato> angasule: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror the part about "To enable Konqueror to open tar and zip files:"
<trappist> angasule: and zip://path/to/file.zip
<angasule> hmm, righ click->preview in archiver works, too
<angasule> but how can that be the default option?
<trappist> what Jucato said
<danny500> hey, Jucato
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> hi danny500
<danny500> your on my gmail right
<sirmis> hmm .. which option should i use when compiling kernel to amd turion64 ... generic x86-64 or amd64...
<trappist> sirmis: are you running an amd64 ubuntu right now, or x86?
<sirmis> trappist: amd64  .. sorry, stupid question :)
<Jucato> danny500: yeah
<sirmis> need some sleep x)
<slinky_> Good day folks, from your own personal experience what is the best combination of packages to write generalized application for the KDE, and also please for developing 3D graphics programs? Thank you in advance for any suggestions
<sungam> slinky_: I really like KDevelop, a fairly nice IDE
<angasule> slinky_: have you tried kdevelop? I guess it's pretty good for KDE apps, as for 3D graphics programs, you're too vague
<angasule> personally, I use vim to program in 3D, but that's just me
<slinky_> angasule: I want to write something similar to Diablo II or Warcraft
<angasule> those two are rather different, have you written anything of the kind in the past? maybe you should start with something smaller
<slinky_> I will give Kdevelop a go, thank you very much
<slinky_> I have been programming since 1963 and am retired now, I don't mind doing lots of work :)
<_vge> someone can help me with ldap?
<slinky_> is there an assembler available or can i use inline code with anything?
<angasule> slinky_: assembly is almost never needed, but yes, gcc has an assembler called 'as', and you can inline assembly in C and C++ code, of course
<_vge> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<angasule> slinky_: for 3D games, I recommend you look at SDL ( http://www.libsdl.org ) and OpenGL ( http://www.opengl.org )
<slinky_> thanks you very much angasule: I am new to linux but have used Unix in the past, I very much appreciate you help
<angasule> slinky_: no problem, there are *many* tutorials online, and the SDL email list is very useful
<angasule> slinky_: also, I recommend you use cmake to build your SDL/OpenGL programs
<slinky_> angasule: I'll have a look at vim also, once i find it :)
<angasule> slinky_: oh, no, the vim thing was a joke, I do use it, but it's not exactly friendly, sane people don't use it, I think :)
* slinky_ has a lot to learn in this new environment, I'm looking forward to being a contributor
<angasule> I don't know many sane people heh
<slinky_> you won't fine one here either hehe
<angasule> slinky_: learn kdevelop first, I'd say
<slinky_> ok thanks a million, it eleminates wasting so much time
<slinky_> well, i'm arf to waste a few reams of paper, thanks :)
<angasule> agh, don't remind me, I had to give up my dot matrix printer
<slinky_> i pickup up an HP Laserjet 1018, for 90 bucks, i love it
<sungam> angasule: I use vim... you just have to get used tothe way of thinking
<angasule> sungam: yes, insane, as I said :D I use vim as well
<slinky_> sungam: thanks, I'll have a look at it also
<slinky_> is their a URL handy for vim?
<angasule> vim & nethack, and X11 to run several consoles simultaneously :)
<angasule> http://www.vim.org I believe
<slinky_> ok, i'll find em
<BluesKaj> Is there another utility besides mythtv that will record a video signal ?
<slinky_> BluesKaj, I looked at VCL and i think it did
<BluesKaj> ok slinky_, thx...I'll check it out
<slinky_> i don't remember for sure
<slinky_> Good bye folks, thanks for all you help and support, i'll be back in the near future to help give support where i can
<danny500> ok well I'm out. cya guy's later
<Pissy> Any good video editing software on linux.. like adobe premier?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody uses kde 3.5.5 on dapper? I have just upgraded and have a few questions
<Riddell> rysiek|pl: ask away
<rysiek|pl> here goes: 1. after the upgrade, when I start firefox from the KDE Menu/Kbfx it's AOK, when I start from the Konsole/from kbfx's text box - the colours are reverted to default grayish ones (I use a dark KDE theme + Gtk-Qt-Engine)
<rysiek|pl> which looks plai *bad*
<klerfayt> how do I set default enconding to utf-8
<rysiek|pl> *plain
<dohtur> hello
<rysiek|pl> hi
<jon__> hola
<dohtur> who can help with apache autostart?
<fn0rdp0rtland> im trying to unpackage 6.cpkg form the comand line im already in its folder whats the comand?
<fn0rdp0rtland> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fn0rdp0rtland> hello? whats a good p2p for kde?
<Niall_> ktorrent, amule
<fn0rdp0rtland> im using amule
<harmental> quick poll here: kopete, gaim or amsn?
<Niall_> kopete
<fn0rdp0rtland> i mean ktorrent for torents ,but im looking for something like gnutella
<fn0rdp0rtland> gaim
<Jucato> kopete
<Jucato> fn0rdp0rtland: might wanna take a look at apollon, but I don't think it's in the repos
<abattoir> fn0rdp0rtland: there's limewire and frostwire
<abattoir> fn0rdp0rtland: and apollon too
<abattoir> heh, Jucato bet me ;)
<abattoir> *beat
<Jucato> yeah, I bet you :P
<harmental> isnt amsn more advanced than kopete?
<abattoir> !apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (edgy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<Jucato> oh so it is :)
<abattoir> Jucato: afaik, only the fasttrack plugin isn't in the repos
<Jucato> harmental: amsn can only do MSN, right?
<harmental> nop...
<harmental> yahoo and icq are also available Jucato
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> Kopete offers KDE integration, though... so that would be one good factor
<angasule> kopete offers jabber and many other protocols, and doesn't look like ass
<fn0rdp0rtland> wierd something smells like its burning in my house
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> How do I exit X?
<fn0rdp0rtland> could i download any of those p2p programs form the comand line?
<angasule> fn0rdp0rtland: the same happened to me a year ago, turned out my house was on fire, bummer
<Jucato> QuemTemMedoDeCag: what are you trying to do?
<rysiek|pl> fn0rdp0rtland: what p2p programs?
<mc__> QuemTemMedoDeCag: what are you trying to do
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> Jucato, I'm trying to install nvidia driver...
<mc__> rysiek|pl: filesharing
<rysiek|pl> mc__: mldonkey :)
<mc__> QuemTemMedoDeCag:  "sudo killalll Xorg"
<Jucato> mc__: err?
<Jucato> QuemTemMedoDeCag: have you written down the commands you need?
<rysiek|pl> fn0rdp0rtland: you want to have a command-line p2p client, or you want to download a graphical p2p client using the command-line?
<mc__> QuemTemMedoDeCag: or better "init 3" and when finished "init 5"
<fn0rdp0rtland> just download the program from comand line
<Jucato> QuemTemMedoDeCag: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to take you to a terminal session, log in, the "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm" to stop KDM and X
<Jucato> QuemTemMedoDeCag: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" to start it again
<rysiek|pl> fn0rdp0rtland: wget the_address_of_the_file_to_be_downloaded
<harmental> angasule: is there any way to make kopete to support handwritten msgs? or recorded messages? such as M$ MSN?
<rysiek|pl> fn0rdp0rtland: or even better: wget -c the_address...
<rysiek|pl> fn0rdp0rtland: just do man wget to get the info on wget
<fn0rdp0rtland> i was just wondering the address to use for apollon
<angasule> harmental: no one I know sends me those, so I have no idea
<angasule> harmental: at least the kopete on edgy supports webcams, which I really wanted
<harmental> angasule: webcams worked perfectly fine with dapper too...
<fn0rdp0rtland> anywAY TO GET KAFFINE TO STAY ON TOP OF (sorys for the caps)the other windows?
<angasule> fn0rdp0rtland: right click on the titlebar of the window->Advanced->Keep Above Others ?
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> How do I exit X?
<angasule> harmental: it never worked for me
<fn0rdp0rtland> thanks
<angasule> QuemTemMedoDeCag: k-menu->log out-> end current session?
<harmental> i think i got it working with some driver that fit my webcam specs
<angasule> QuemTemMedoDeCag: but why do you want to quit? if you want to use a text mode console, you can work on a virtual console without closing anything
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> angasule, I need to install the nvidia driver...
<angasule> harmental: receiving, not sending, I don't have a webcam, but my girlfriend has access to one
<harmental> angasule: i was much of a n00b back then but it wasnt that difficult....
<angasule> QuemTemMedoDeCag: you don't need to quit X to install it, if using the repos
<harmental> angasule: do you have kinky videos of your girl?
<angasule> harmental: well, she had a really bad connection, too, so it didn't help, with the newer kopete it works a lot better
<angasule> harmental: haha not your business
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> angasule, i download the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run file from www.nvidia.com
<angasule> but to save you some time of trying to crack into my box: nope, she uses a webcam from a cibercafe
<harmental> angasule: do you want some? i have some for sale.....heheee
<harmental> just kidding....
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> angasule, I did try to run it "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run" but to do that I need to ecit X.
<harmental> (i would never sold them!)
<Jucato> !nvidia | QuemTemMedoDeCag
<ubotu> QuemTemMedoDeCag: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rysiek|pl> guys, I'm sick'n'tired of the OSD showing up everytime I use my multimedia keys to change the volume - where to disable it? I used to use lineakd and my own config, but now kde (3.5.5) intercepts the volume_up/volume_down keys and shows the OSD
<QuemTemMedoDeCag> Jucato, thanks
<BluesKaj> !freevo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rysiek|pl> guys, I'm sick'n'tired of the OSD showing up everytime I use my multimedia keys to change the volume - where to disable it? I used to use lineakd and my own config, but now kde (3.5.5) intercepts the volume_up/volume_down keys and shows the OSD
<Jucato> rysiek|pl: stop KMilo in System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: is there any *configuration* for KMilo?
<Jucato> not really sure
<rysiek|pl> now why did I always like lineakd?.. :)
<Jucato> if you're not using KMilo, just turn it off
<BluesKaj> has anyone tried to install freevo on ubuntu ?
<ehird> anybody know a good thing to play mov files on kubuntu?
<ehird> kaffeine and mplayer aren't finding the audio and skip
<angasule> !quicktime | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehird> i've installed all the codecs
<angasule> does mplayer give an error in the konsole?
<ehird> nope
<ehird> but it plays weirdly and no sound
<ehird> kaffeine doesn't work well either
<angasule> oh, so it plays, but wrong? that's strange, maybe a DRMed file or something?
<ehird> naw
<ehird> i doubt an april fools joke would be drmed =p
<ehird> whaddya know
<ehird> works now
<angasule> ehird: I blame Satan and his seven dwarves
<ehird> angasule: i blame w32codecs for pretending to be installed
<angasule> heh
<ehird> i was thrown off by the fact that it both said it was installed and the video kind of played back
<ehird> but ohhh no
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: I don't have "Service Manager" nor "Advanced" in System settings. I have "System administration" section and "System services", but I don't think it's the same
<angasule> but did you install from the repos?
<rysiek|pl> and I can't find KMilo in it anyway
<Jucato> rysiek|pl: it's the same, since you're on Dapper it seems.
<Jucato> I don't know why KMilo wouldn't be there, though
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: yep, Dapper here
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: does KMilo spawn it's own process? or is it a plugin of some sort?
<Jucato> not really sure. I thought it was a service
<[Amigo] > Where I can find repositories for amaroK 1.3.9 :)
<Jucato> 1.3.9???
<[Amigo] > Where I can find repositories for amaroK 1.3.9 :)  dapper
<[Amigo] > But 1.4.3 crashed some time :(
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: got the bastard. it *is* a service, not a "system service" :)
<Jucato> aah... :)
<Jucato> [Amigo] : hold on
<rysiek|pl> [Amigo] : you will have to pin the amarok packages
<Jucato> yeah... quite a bit complicated...
<[Amigo] > pin? (easy pls :))
<rysiek|pl> [Amigo] : here you go: create a file named preferences in /etc/apt, containing this:
<rysiek|pl> Package: amarok
<rysiek|pl> Pin: version 1.3.*
<rysiek|pl> Pin-Priority: 1001
<[Amigo] > But on http://kubuntu.org/amarok-1.3.9 not present
<ehird> is there a way to make both su and sudo work?
<Raul12> nope
<rysiek|pl> ehird: sudo passwd and set a password for root :)
<[Amigo] > Look on http://kubuntu.org/packages
<Jucato> DON'T
<Jucato> ehird: why do you need su to work?
<rysiek|pl> [Amigo] : just do: sudo echo -e "Package: amarok\nPin: version 1.3.*\nPin-Priority: 1001" > /etc/apt/preferences
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: why not? setting a password for root won't fcuk anything up
<Jucato> you're basically enabling the root account, which is not recommended. hence the use of sudo
<nagyv> my computer was not recognized as a laptop, although it is, how can I change this? (http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=054a95b3b5457c6c5c0c835df9bd2a0e)
<Jucato> unless of course, you're an expert
<[Amigo] > rysiek|pl: Ok. I understend what are you want :) You have dapper or edgy?
<rysiek|pl> [Amigo] : dapper. ah, right, you might have edgy. sorry, forgot :)
<ehird> Jucato: because i like it x.x
<instructor> How come amarok 1.4.4 isn't available for dapper ?
<apokryphos> For root+sudo, please check the FAQ guys.
<[Amigo] > rysiek|pl: I have dapper :)
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<rysiek|pl> [Amigo] : then execute the command I have given you
<Jucato> ehird: well, I presume you know what you are doing then
<apokryphos> instructor: because edgy was the latest release, when it was released.
<ehird> Jucato: you may presume that :p
<ehird> Jucato: but i don't want to lose my sudo either
<Jucato> instructor: no one has packaged it for Dapper yet
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: I prefer to use su sometimes - when doing some serious hand-editing of the config files
<apokryphos> rysiek|pl: then use/recommend sudo -i
<rysiek|pl> ehird: you won't loose sudo
<Jucato> rysiek|pl: "sudo -i"
<rysiek|pl> ehird: m'kay, ask apocryphos. I prefer su, but seems like sudo -i is the *ubuntu way
<apokryphos> right
<LjL> apokryphos: what about a spec for alias su="sudo -i" by default ;-P
<ehird> sudo -i has some differences from sudo, iirc
<LjL> ehird: err, it most certainly does. otherwise you wouldn't use the "-i" :-P
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> -i gets you into a jailed root shell
<ehird> LjL: errr, i meant su
<ehird> :p
<ehird> and i know what the -i does ;)
<instructor> Man We broke the trend :(
<instructor> more bugs than fixes last week
<LjL> ehird: well "sudo -i" ~= "su -",  while "sudo -s" ~= "su"
<rysiek|pl> dammit! upgrade to kde 3.5.5 broke my lineakd setup! aaargh
<ehird> rysiek|pl: moral: if it isn't broken, don't fix it :p
<ehird> ... because it will break.
<rysiek|pl> stpu :P
<prot> hi
<prot> i have a problem
<prot> I made a partition
<instructor> It burns for you too?
<prot> NTFS
<anette> hi
<ehird> ntfs - therein lies your problem
<prot> and i want to share it between xp ja kubuntu
<ehird> any other questions? :-)
<ehird> won't happen
<prot> but how ?
<ehird> can't write to ntfs safely in kubuntu
<ehird> make a fat32 partition instead
<ehird> or samba share
<prot> only fat32 works?
<ehird> or get an ext3 driver for windows
<ehird> well, it's well supported on both windows and linux
<ehird> but an ext3 driver for windows is probably the best way
<prot> okei im gonna try
<prot> do I have to conf it too ?
<prot> after I have made this part
<anette> Hi
<instructor> hi
<apokryphos> anette: what are you doing?
<prot> and where or with what can I make it in kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> did others get a DCC chat request?
<anette> i d don`t know
<apokryphos> anette: please don't ever do that without asking. Very easy way to get banned from a channel and possibly freenode
<prot> is there any application for making a partition in linux ?
<instructor> fdisk
<mc__> prot: cfdisk,parted,qtpartepd,gtparted
<apokryphos> prot: qtparted on Kubuntu
<prot> ok ill try
<Don_Xy> Hallo
<Don_Xy> I need help, I have a problem
<blueangel> hy everyone
<apokryphos> hi blueangel, Don_Xy
<Don_Xy> I tryd to use another sources.list
<jiten> hi blueangel
<jiten> what sur problem?
<Don_Xy> but now myn computer start, when I hit username and Password its start again the computer
<Don_Xy> hi apokryphos
<Don_Xy> who can help me?!!!!!!!!!!!
<Don_Xy> help my system does`t start enymore
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<apokryphos> Don_Xy: this is why you shouldn't just add any random sources.list
<apokryphos> which source did you add?
<jiten> is it possible to install kubuntu from windows
<ypsila> moin
<Crissi> muah
<ypsila> hyper_ch:  are you here?
<apokryphos> jiten: from inside windows? No... it's a different Operating System.
<apokryphos> hi ypsila
<Don_Xy> apokryphos: source from another system that I have
<apokryphos> which one's that?
<ypsila> moin apokryphos
<underzsod> THE BEST WAREZ SITE IN THE PLANET! UPLOADING BATTLE BEGAN 2DAY,3 WINNERS TAKE ONE MONTH RAPIDSHARE PREMIUM! ONLY AT--> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM
<ehird> wheeeee
<ehird> spammers
<jiten> i know but i have downloade kubuntu and i dont have  bootable disk] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ehird> jiten: burn it properly
<jiten> i dont have a burner
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ppp176-244.adsl.forthnet.gr]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* ehird sets up the goal posts
<ehird> jiten: then, 1. buy one 2. order a shipit cd
<ypsila> hyper_ch: ????
<apokryphos> there might be an install option where you can just mount the cd, and don't need to burn it. Check here:
<apokryphos> ubotu: install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jiten> yup i just wanted to know will they ship 50 cds inf i want to distribute then\m
<ehird> you might have to pay for that amount
<ehird> i got 10 for free back in the day though
<jiten> i c
<ehird> hmm, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same installer right
<jiten> anybody who has ordered 50 cds
<jiten> and got henm free] 
<ehird> if so, how come it doesnt look like a gtk2 app in kubuntu
<apokryphos> ehird: not really, no.
<ehird> apokryphos: they both use ubiquity
<apokryphos> ehird: because there's a different front-end
<apokryphos> yes
<ehird> ah
<ehird> ubiquity provides different frontends?
<lexi_> hi everyone. after foolishly updating initramfs-tools against edgy-proposed , update-initramfs is producing these errors http://rafb.net/paste/results/8flK6l18.html . downgrading again didnt  solve the prob. any suggestions ?
<lexi_> of course the initrd , produced  by that update-initramfs didnt work at all.
<anette> hey hat einer lust zum chatten??
<ypsila> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anette> whats up??
<ypsila> anette: you are in the wrong room, that is up
* ypsila does not like this sentence since it seems to be the only one Paris Hilton can say
<ypsila> apokryphos: can you tell me something about your bot in here please?
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ypsila> apokryphos: why do you use ubuntut.com ?
<chopin|pc> hey folks ... kaffeine isn't streaming audio for me.  i'm getting this error:  "xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL"
<apokryphos> ypsila: sorry?
<ypsila> apokryphos: the db the bot uses, we would like to have a german-speaking bot :-D
<apokryphos> the db is available at bot.ubuntulinux.nl
<ypsila> apokryphos: but it is in english, right?
<apokryphos> yes
<ypsila> apokryphos: why do you not use a kubuntu-db or wiki?
<apokryphos> ypsila: I have no idea what you mean by kubuntu-db or wiki
<apokryphos> I know what the wiki is, I don't know what the kubuntu-db is
<ypsila> apokryphos: this channes is #kubuntu, why do you use a ubuntu-bot and not a kubuntu-one?
<apokryphos> because 96% or so of the factoids are relevant
<apokryphos> plus, the bot has channel-specific factoid implementation
<ypsila> apokryphos: ok, thank you, that helps me a lot
<chopin|pc> if i see "BREAK" as a result of requesting an install in Adept, how do i remedy it?
<wildchild> OT question, how can I connect to bnc: /server IP host pass ?
<anette> hi ist hier jemand unter 20??
<jiten> can anybody tell me why proc and sys have the same inode number n linux
<apokryphos> anette: English only in here
<anette> is somebody under 20??
<ypsila> anette: geh nach #kubuntu-de, da reien sie sich um DICH
<cloakable> :P
<wildchild> I am looking for chat channel..
<apokryphos> wildchild: anette: Freenode is generally for Free/OSS support channels/discussions. You probably want a different server.
<wildchild> or if u know: how can I connect to psybnc: /server IP port password ?
<vlad_ri> evrybody hi!
<Enselic> How do I use Konversation aliases? It appearenty doesnt work if I just the alias and press enter
<vlad_ri> can somebody help me with a VPN problem?
* ypsila is away
<sadyk> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<tripper> hi. m using kubuntu 6.06. how do i "print to PDF"? example, i want to print an article on a website, but got no printer. i want to be able to print the article into a PDF file. help!
<tripper> hi. m using kubuntu 6.06. how do i "print to PDF"? example, i want to print an article on a website, but got no printer. i want to be able to print the article into a PDF file. help!
<morghanphoenix> People still having problems with the repos?
<mducharme> i want to set up a test repository, but cant find anywhere how to do it, anyone knows?
<fdoving> !reprepro
<ubotu> reprepro: debian package repository producer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 151 kB, installed size 396 kB
<mducharme> thanks, seems to be exactly what im looking for :)
<morghanphoenix> Anyone over here know where to get the amarok 1.4 package? Repos keep giving me 1.3.9
<mducharme> morghanphoenix: kubuntu.org
<adz21c> morghanphoenix: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144/ edgy main thats what I got
<morghanphoenix> Dapper
<adz21c> then make it dapper
<adz21c> should still work
<Ingmar^> When I run VMWare in fullscreen, my xserver restarts, does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, got all the edgy packages, hopefully this won't break anything trying to drop them in.
<adz21c> no i mean't replace edgy with dapper
<adz21c> i would think there is a dapper version compiled to
<bXi> yo
<bXi> i'm having problems after trying to dist-upgrade my kubuntu dapper 64bit to edgy
<adz21c> if not then i'd assume it has the sources too so u can compile urself if it falls over
<morghanphoenix> lol, that's why I'm on a fresh install of dapper
<morghanphoenix> Edgy killed it
<bXi> morghanphoenix: also 64bit ?
<morghanphoenix> No, but either way that upgrade is a killer.
<adz21c> bXi: what kind of problems?
<bXi> i've upgraded multiple times without issues
<CrazyPunk> I have two pc's, one is a 1.6 ghz with over 600 mb of ram, the other a PIII-500 with 312 mb ram
<bXi> adz21c: basicly no xorg after upgrading
<CrazyPunk> when I upgrade from dapper to edgy on the modern one, no problems
<adz21c> bXi: checked your graphics upraded smoothly?
<bXi> adz21c: i havent installed it yet
<CrazyPunk> but after doing exactly the same upgrade from the older one, t3h shit starts happening
<anette> where are you all?? help me
<CrazyPunk> *on the older one :P
<bXi> adz21c: basicly i installed dapper then upgraded to edgy straight away
<bXi> and CrazyPunk we'll look at your older box later this week :D
<adz21c> lol
<CrazyPunk> :P nah thats not neccesary
<CrazyPunk> dapper works fine
<bXi> CrazyPunk == coworker :p
<adz21c> oh ok lol cool
<morghanphoenix> 404 not founds on both your amarok repo and the ones I have from source-o-matic
<bXi> hmmm
<CrazyPunk> it's only weird that on one pc the upgrade doesnt break the system and on another it does while I basically do exactly the same upgrades on both of them
<adz21c> so what error do u get when doing startx after the upgrade?
<bXi> it seems that theres no x server running
<bXi> connection refused (errno: 111) unable to connect to x server
<bXi> and then
<CrazyPunk> source-o-matic has been giving more 404's lately
<bXi> xinit: no such process (errno 3) server error
<bXi> CrazyPunk: in dapper or edgy
<CrazyPunk> dapper
<CrazyPunk> but that's simply due to some repositorys that have upgraded to edgy
<bXi> CrazyPunk: not really
<bXi> most of them were gone before edgy was out
<CrazyPunk> yeah
<CrazyPunk> prolly has some good reason, not that it bothers me
<CrazyPunk> I get the feeling that all those repos are bundled into a few edgy repos
<adz21c> morghanphoenix: you got dapper backports enabled?
<morghanphoenix> Yup.
<morghanphoenix> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main
<morghanphoenix> even added that one from the amarok page
<morghanphoenix> still nothing over 1.3.9
<ehird> nobody can help?
<anette> hey can somebody help me??
<adz21c> morghanphoenix: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
* bXi uninstalls kde
<adz21c> lol
<ehird> bXi: are you insane
<bXi> ehird: why?
<ehird> bXi: are you going back to gnome or something? or maybe ratpoison ;)
<bXi> i'll live with links screen irssi and vi
<morghanphoenix> fluxbox is my favorite
<morghanphoenix> Only use kde for multimedia stuff
<ehird> bXi: no gui? haha, good luck
<ehird> i feel for you, well, i would, but you're doing it conciously
<CrazyPunk> lol
<ehird> morghanphoenix: fluxbox is one of the better ones, i'll give it that
<ehird> kde feels far more polished to me though, so i use it
<bXi> ehird: fyi i have perfect knowledge of how to handle with purely a shell
<bXi> its the weird kubuntu packages that are weird
<ehird> bXi: i never said you couldn't
<morghanphoenix> Really bloated though, I love KDE, but it slows stuff down for me.
<ehird> bXi: i was implying it wouldn't be pleasant
<ehird> KDE isn't really that slow
<ehird> GNOME is worse
<ehird> kde-core is fast
<morghanphoenix> compared to black/fluxbox or tab?
<morghanphoenix> KDE is a snail
<CrazyPunk> I tried gnome - it works, but it just didn't fit me
<CrazyPunk> kde still goes for me
<bXi> icewm \o/
<morghanphoenix> A very pretty snail though, with everything easily integrated and automated
<CrazyPunk> at least I know how to use the terminal :P
<CrazyPunk> and then again - even snails can be made to run
<qbert> hmm i just downloaded 6.10 edgy, boot it up and it drops me to caldera dr-dos 7.03 , dos style cmd prompt ?
<LjL> bwahaha
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, I tend to use the terminal a lot
<ehird> qbert: welcome to the shell
<ehird> qbert: stop thinking in terms of dos, thank you
<desfire> i,m having trouble getting kubuntu to work with vmware
<ehird> qbert: now tell us what happened
<morghanphoenix> Lets me see what's screwed up instead of just not working
<desfire> anyone have luck yet
<CrazyPunk> yep
<qbert> ehird, im an experienced user ehird, this is a DOS prompt not a shell prompt -- [DR-DOS]  C:\ is the line
<morghanphoenix> WOO HOO!
<morghanphoenix> Amarok installing
<bXi> desfire: kubuntu in vmware hasnt been a problem for me
<ehird> qbert: you didn't say ;)
<morghanphoenix> Thanks for the repo
<ehird> qbert: well...
<ehird> qbert: edgy doesn't include dr-dos as far as i know ;)
<CrazyPunk> qbert: omg h4x
<ehird> qbert: does your bios revert to it or something?
<ehird> qbert: in any case i suggest reburning
<morghanphoenix> Wonder why the one on the amarok page didn't work?
<LjL> qbert: i bet you have it installed somehow. it's not Edgy doing that
<Ermel> qbert: did you get the CD from official server?
<CrazyPunk> qbert: did you download it from the official site?
<desfire> bxi i burn,t the disk i,m instead of load the iso.
<desfire> yes
<CrazyPunk> w3rdness
<desfire> i,m running right now through the cd rom
<CrazyPunk> you should burn the iso as cd, not the iso as a file on the cd
<qbert> CrazyPunk, yes, im installing over an old windows installation, it drops me to what it calls Caledra DR-DOS prompt :S , theres no format or install command either , let me try reburning
<bXi> removing open office
<bXi> rofl
<bXi> it wasnt me
<qbert> it was to you
<qbert> :P
<desfire> yah its not a iso. file on the cd other wise it would not run i think
<CrazyPunk> (12/04)(20:14:18) * Info: [r-us] larry77 attempted to CTCPflood you, ignoring *!n=dpkpwevz@81.25.79.74 for 30m Press Control+F5 to remove
<CrazyPunk> (12/04)(20:14:18) * Info: Warning: you are being CTCP flooded... enabling emergency CTCP ignore for 5 minutes!
<CrazyPunk> newp - it wouldnt
<bXi> CrazyPunk: are you on any other channel then me?
<CrazyPunk> did you set up the boot manager?
<CrazyPunk> bXi: no idea
<qbert> CrazyPunk, who me ?
<Enselic> When I close the lid of my laptop, the screen (external) goes black. Where are the settings for this? I've looked everywhere.
<bXi> 3 chans right?
<CrazyPunk> qbert: yes you :)
<CrazyPunk> yeah
<bXi> this ubuntu and datux right?
<CrazyPunk> two now
<CrazyPunk> only datux and here
<bXi> k
<bXi> weird i didnt get hit
<qbert> hmm, this might have been an old dual boot - let me try again
<desfire> bxi do you just direct vm ware to cd rom to load the system
<desfire> say like drive :e
<CrazyPunk> you can mount images as well in vmware
<morghanphoenix> Is there a guide for dual booting somewhere, I kinda want to throw win2k onto an old hard drive for the few programs I still use under windows.
<CrazyPunk> so you mount the ubuntu iso, config & boot the vm and go installing rightaway
<CrazyPunk> oh yeah and don't forget to make a virtual disk as well
<bXi> desfire: normally from the iso
<bXi> but from cd shouldnt matter if  you can boot into it normally
<bXi> maybe you need to tell vmware what device to use as cd-rom player
<desfire> strange it starts to load then locks pc up
<CrazyPunk> morghanphoenix: which booter are you using?
<morghanphoenix> grub
<desfire> i tried the iso way first well mount the iso
<CrazyPunk> morghanphoenix: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
<desfire> really looked up then
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<desfire> whoop locked
<qbert> oh i choose the wrong optioon when burning the CD :S - a new burn a boot CD option ! , thanks for help CrazyPunk
<qbert> and ehird
<desfire> anyways thanks looked like i did everything right maybe its some setting i,m missing or or like sp2 hangin it up or something
<CrazyPunk> qbert: lol that could happen to anyone
<desfire> exit
<tobstarr> !help services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobstarr> hi
<bXi> hi
<tobstarr> i both lightpd and apache installed with edgy: how can i configure which server i want so start at bootup?
<tobstarr> servic emanager is only showing some kde services
<CrazyPunk> omglolz
<CrazyPunk> Six percent of the source code to Microsoft Windows XP is unchanged since Windows 1.0. 43 percent is unchanged since Windows 95.
<bXi> hah
<qbert> boy kubuntu install gets nicer every time
<bXi> i knew it
<bXi> HAH
<bXi> it works
<bXi> brb reboot
<CrazyPunk> w00t
<CrazyPunk> succes
<CrazyPunk> I'm off to take a dump
<Ingmar^> When I run VMWare in fullscreen, my xserver restarts, does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<ehird> CrazyPunk - core dumped
<bXi> heh
<Bubba_Gump> how i do adjust the volume for just one track in amarok?
<vado> Hi
<donati85> salut tout nouveau sur kubuntu et je raaaaame
<der_daniel_> hi, i have problems with my dwl 520+ wlan card. it ran perfectly with breezy and dapper but won't work with edgy. the card still is recognized and finds the networks... but i can't connect to them. it uses the acx100 chipset. can anyone help me please?
<kimmern> Hey! was wondering about a couple of things..I'm kinda new to this..but how do I set VLC to be my default video player..and where can I find new "Window Decorations"?..found some on kde-look, but I don't know which category to dowload fra..native kde 3.x, IceWM, deKorator, etc?
<kai_> can some one help set the class path for my java and javac commmands
<kai_> The last 2 time I did it, I had to re-install
<intelikey> is there a way to background a process without suspending it ?     after it's started that is ?
<wilman> ik heb een probleem
<wilman> i have a problem
<LjL> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<wilman> my adept does not work anymore
<qbert> hmm, installing 6.10 , I keep getting 'writing ext3 file system failed, critical error ' , and it wont go past this -- whats th ename of the tool that will let me partition the system manually from the CLI, not format but the nicer one ?
<LjL> wilman: like what?
<qbert> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> qbert it's already partitioned if it's trying to mkfs
<intelikey> but the answer to your Q is cfdisk qbert
<wilman> adept notifier
<wilman> for kde
<wilman> for instance
<LjL> ok in what way does it not work?
<qbert> intelikey, ahh ok thx -- hmm I see this error on the forums but no answer to it
<wilman> the notifier is in te toolbar but when i typed my password it starts but suddenly its gone
<wilman> every time i do it
<LjL> wilman: what about if you start the "normal" Adept?
<LjL> i.e. K / System / Adept
<wilman> does not work either
<LjL> wilman: just fails silently?
<wilman> it says loading please wait en then it is just gone
<wilman> yes
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<LjL> but i don't think that's it
<wilman> i have another problem maybe more inportant
<intelikey> qbert you can try manually making the fs  use  fdisk -l  to display partition information  use mketfs -jc /dev/hdd#  <--using the correct adderss of course.  hda5 maybe
<wilman> the same time my adept stopped
<LjL> wilman: what about, like, "apt-get upgrade"?
<wilman> my konsole did'nt work either
<intelikey> ooops
<LjL> i mean "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<LjL> hm
<intelikey> mke2fs
<LjL> wilman: is there some kind of terminal that you *can* user?
<LjL> use
<wilman> uu
<intelikey> qbert but be advised even if you can without error make the fs for the system to be installed onto,  the installer will not install onto it with out formating it.
<LjL> what?
<intelikey> qbert ffr    mk*fs == format *
<wilman> hmm my beryl chrashed
<wilman> well anyway i can always just juse sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilman> but my konsole is a prob
<fwap> will kubuntu run smoothly on a 550mhz pIII with 128mb of ram
<intelikey> fwap yes
<intelikey> fwap however movies and gimp will not be so smooth
<intelikey> fwap if you intend watching vidios on that box i sujest vlc fullscreen from the console
<trappist> I would expect movies to run fine - they always did for me on my 300mhz box
<fwap> vlc can run videos in in a virtual console?
<trappist> unless you have to do software scaling or something for some reason
<fwap> framebuffer stuff?
<intelikey> trappist it's the ram not the mhz
<intelikey> fwap yes fbcon
<fwap> neat
<trappist> intelikey: I only had 128mb on that box
<lmdj> hi. need help installing plugins in xubuntu. installed realplayer but it won't work
<intelikey> trappist hmmm interesting   last i tried it on a 750mhz with 128m ram vidios were choppy in kde  and swapping was involved,   i didn't however test with swap turned off; prolly should have.
<fwap> my kubuntu http download wont go past 14%
<fwap> tried in a browser download and wget, both stuck at 14%
<fwap> was gettin 500kbps and then just bam dies
<bLaZeD> ok i cant boot to my new kernel...and ive followed a few forum threads and still nothing i get "waiting for root file system" thne it drops me to busybox saying it cant find it.....but this older kernel works fine
<bXi> anyone here ever experienced a broken usplash?
<intelikey> bLaZeD that kernel is working fine too.
<intelikey> bLaZeD it's the initramfs.img that's not mounting the root fs
<kai_> ...is there any one that can help me update the class path for the java and javac?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, omg finaly someone who might be able to help =)
<bLaZeD> intelikey, how shoudl i go about fixing that?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, also what do you think has caused this.......ive built a few kernels and never had a issue like this
<intelikey> bLaZeD try booting that kernel and manually mounting the fs  you may need to modprobe drivers.    do you have two boxes ?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, that machine wont boot at all
<intelikey> you said it did
<bLaZeD> intelikey, it starts to...then does nothing....doprs me to a very very limited busybox
<bLaZeD> *drops
<intelikey> {i get "waiting for root file system" thne it drops me to busybox saying it cant find it.} <-- at that point the kernel is booted.
<bLaZeD> ok.....
<bLaZeD> didnt know i would be able to acomplish much in that shell
<intelikey> so at that point try modprobe ide ;modprobe ext     and check if you can mount the root fs   mount /dev/root /root
<bLaZeD> actaluy /root?. or the / ?
<intelikey> bLaZeD no
<intelikey> just like i typed it
<bLaZeD> intelikey, if that works i should just use "rebot"?
<bLaZeD> *"reboot"
<bLaZeD> where is damn pen when u need one :/
<intelikey> if that works just type exit and it will continue the startup process
<bLaZeD> intelikey, k i am writing this down....and it takes about 4-5 mins to drop me at busy box
<bLaZeD> so i will be back in abouot 10 mins
<bLaZeD> if this works....
<bLaZeD> will there be a fix?
<bLaZeD> or am i stuck doing this?
<intelikey> yes the fix is,,,   then when all startup scripts have completed and you have logged in  make a new initramfs.img
<intelikey> mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-`uname -r`.img `uname -r`
<intelikey> errr actually sudo that one ^
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you here?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeppers
<bXi> intelikey: how big is the chance that that will fix usplash ?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, thanks a million man....i been going nuts trying to figure this one out
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: are you hosting the nvidia drivers from amaranth
<ehird> is there another way to change the keyboard layout?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yes I am
<ehird> setxkbmap is reporting Error loading new keyboard description for everything
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: did you rebuild them?
<intelikey> bLaZeD i have also had to mknod /dev/<devicename> b <major> <nimor>    in that situation
<gnomefreak> the kernel + drivers
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No.  He told me they didn't need to be rebuilt for anything
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> his repo is still up i think
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It was shutdown AFAIK
<intelikey> bLaZeD if you'll tell me what partition it is i'll give you the <info>   for that line ^
<bLaZeD> intelikey, well ill brb i HOPE this works =) ..and thanks again =)
<julle> is there anyone who knows how to fix the resolution problem with nvidia, i can only get 800x600 and 50hz
<bLaZeD> sda5
<bLaZeD> is /
<intelikey> k just a sec
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: He said the bandwidth usage was way over use so that's why he needed someone to host them.  Is something wrong with them ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: not yet i hope
<intelikey> blazed that would be     mknod /dev/sda5 b 8 5
<bLaZeD> intelikey, and i only need to do this for / ?....
<ehird> Can anyone help? :/
<bLaZeD> intelikey, i have several partions
<qbert> hmm, the installer constalty fails on creating file system , 6.06 and 6.10 :(
<intelikey> bLaZeD yes  and  that should be the same as /dev/root in that initramfs
<intelikey> you can check with ls -l
<intelikey> ls -l /dev/
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: no its ok i think so far
<intelikey> brw-rw-r-- 1 root root 8, 0 Sep 16 04:31 /dev/sda  <<<- major is 8 minor is 0   and it's a B'lock device
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ok kewl.  Amaranth said he would keep them updated so if anything breaks/is broken let me know so I can get with him about them
<bLaZeD> allright here goes
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ok
<bLaZeD> brb...........i hope ;)
<intelikey> i always get a chuckel out of that.   "my kernel wont boot"  and what they mean is xorg didn't start....    in this case the root fs didn't mount  but still the kernel is booted.
<ehird> Is there a way to unmount+remount /
<ehird> because it just readonlyfilesystem'd
<z3ek> hi, im having problems getting my wireless to connect to the router
<z3ek> anyone have any ideas?
<intelikey> ehird unmount no  remount yes
<z3ek> it picks up the name of the router in the list of networks
<ehird> intelikey: remount,ok, how
<z3ek> but then when you go to connect to it
<z3ek> it fails
<z3ek> the router is set to dhcp
<intelikey> ehird sudo mount / -o remount,<other,options,here>
<jdfellow> i am having an intermittent sound problem and yes i have read the faqs
<ehird> intelikey: thanks.
<ehird> intelikey: heh, other apps just beeps and blopped in reply
<ehird> it was like a thousand screams all at once
<ehird> anyway...
<ehird> anybody have a solution to this:
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:~$ setxkbmap dvorak
<ehird> Error loading new keyboard description
<jdfellow> anyone available for a sound question?
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ehird> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<intelikey> ehird that's X related not my forte' sorry   (not even my tabernacle, hehhe )
<jdfellow> been there already
<kimmern> Anyone here using icewm on kubuntu? maybe a stupid question, but how do i change the default theme? there isn't any gui to do it on..as far as I found..
<anette> hello i dont now what i do here can you help me
<ehird> !kblayout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kblayout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> !setxkbmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setxkbmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> sdfsdfsdf
<anette> hey kann da auch jemand deutsch!!!!!!!???????????
<intelikey> kimmern yes there is    if you have any icewm theemes installed    the ice menu bottom button   or maybe second one ....
<ehird> bleh
<lorenzo_r> ciao
<anette> will somebody write with me??
<jdfellow> sound plays for about 5 secs. and then hangs for a Milli sec. then plays again ... repeats the same pattern restarting the computer fixes the problem but why does it happen in the first place???
<anette> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<anette> where i am
<kimmern> intelikey, that's my question..where is that button? how do I install..? started icewm in konsole, and I don't get up any gui...
<ehird> ehird@ehird-desktop:~$ setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout gb -variant dvorak
<ehird> Error loading new keyboard description
<ehird> grahhhhhh
<intelikey> ehird may not be related but kde-i18n-<your choice>
<ehird> intelikey: installing
<xst> I'm about to by a new mouse and am considering a Logitech VX which should be extremely configurable. But this configuration stuff is done from software that is only available on Windows - I guess. Does anyone have any linux/ubuntu experiences with this mouse (or could you recommend another one that works well?)
<intelikey> kimmern oh you may need to logout of kde and login to icewm for that to work    i didn't notice you meant inside of kde...
<bLaZeD> bah!,,,,,no go.....it wouldnt load the modules.....kept sayin FATAL module not found
<ehird> xst: apple mighty mouse
<kimmern> intelikey, ok, thanks, I'll try that!
<intelikey> kimmern you can select session at the login prompt ???
<kimmern> nope!
<kimmern> oh..yeah!
<kimmern> sorry :P
<intelikey> k
<bLaZeD> intelikey, shouldi just run mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-`uname -r`.img `uname -r`  now?
<intelikey> bLaZeD ok did you build ext3 and idedisk as modules when you built that kernel ?
<ehird> it worked in fluxbox
<bLaZeD> intelikey, it very well should have i copied the kernel config over from the working one
<intelikey> bLaZeD the uname -r is the presently running version  not the one you want.
<bLaZeD> intelikey, yea
<bLaZeD> i WANT 2.6.19
<bLaZeD> and am runnint 2.6.18.3
<intelikey> so   sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-2.6.19.img 2.6.19
<bLaZeD> intelikey, then sudo update-grub right?
<ehird> i wouldn't be so impatient, but it's pretty important
<intelikey> why ?   it should be the same name.
<bLaZeD> intelikey, it ran the mkinitramfs no error or anything
<ehird> what package includes the stuff for setxkbmap?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, oh k...well i read that on a forum
<intelikey> xkbutils ?
<intelikey> xkbsel - Tool for defining, selecting, and indicating XKB keyboards.
<intelikey> xkbset - Small utility to change the AccessX settings of XKEYBOARD
<bLaZeD> intelikey, shouldi now try tio reboot?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, and it doesnt make a diff i use normal or safe more to boot?
<intelikey> bLaZeD that's the only way i know to test the initramfs.img
<ehird> somebody? please?
<intelikey> bLaZeD that will all be controled by /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bLaZeD> intelikey, k again thanks......realy appreciate the help =)
<bLaZeD> i am gonna go see if itll work now
<intelikey> bLaZeD
<fwap> when i install kubuntu it will autodetect my cable modem and the defaults for how it slices up partitions and my video card configuration and everything will likely be good right?
<ehird> fwap: in your dreams (read as: maybe)
<z3ek> heh
<intelikey> fwap if you like the defaults, then yeah should be
<fwap> it's a modern machine
<intelikey> fwap oh in that case prolly not.
<z3ek> anyone have any ideas about my wifi problem ?
<intelikey> !wifi | z3ek
<ubotu> z3ek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> did you look there ?
<ehird> someone please?
<z3ek> no i dont
<z3ek> but i wll now
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a bit.
<intelikey> oh and ehird you can also ask in #ubuntu
<ehird> intelikey: maybe
<intelikey> or ##linux    or even  ##linuxhelp
<bLaZeD> *sigh* still nothing
<jbruckman> I have a problem with GRUB. Does anyone know why it didn't see my windows partition and autoconfig when I installed Kubuntu? I need to boot into windows(which is unfortunately an NTFS partition).
<jbruckman> I tried editing the menu.lst, but maybe I didn't do it right, or there is something else wrong
<bLaZeD> u suppose ill rebuild the kernel for a 6th time now :(
<bLaZeD> *i
<fangorious> so what's the deal with amarok in dapper and edgy, why is there no gstreamer engine?
<heinkel_111> fangorious: i think it is because there has been an evaluation and xine has been found to do the job even better....
<fangorious> heinkel_111: that's no reason to take away the choice
<fangorious> i don't mind xine being the default, but to flat out have no choice ....
<fangorious> (without compiling amarok from source)
<heinkel_111> i am not sure but can't you install gstreamer as the engine if you wish?
<fangorious> heinkel_111: there's no amarok-gstreamer package, and the only thing in the Engines preference panel is xine
<outime> jbruckman, maybe you need to reinstall GRUB
<alfmatos> hi everyone, whats the package that has the KDE power manager ?
<dan14> does anyone know of a good howto for installing extensions in firefox? i keep getting an error like "cant install file at file://home/***"
<outime> http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ jbruckman
<alfmatos> is it Kpowersave ?
<trappist> dan14: make sure it's for the right version of firefox
<heinkel_112> fangorious: you still there?
<fangorious> yeah
<jbruckman> outime: thanks, i hadn't thought of just reinstalling it and letting it configure from scratch again.
<dan14> trappist: it says it supports 2.0, and thats what i have
<dan14> trappist: it happens no matter what extension i try
<trappist> dan14: how are you trying to install it?
<smaggard_> Hey :D
<heinkel_112> fangorious; all  the bad curses you can help me throw at xine and amarok is extremely justified now, the reasone  i left konversation is amarok just krashed my ssystem so i had to reboot!
<heinkel_112> i agree with anything you say ;)
<fangorious> heinkel_112: heh
<dan14> trappist: first, i tried to just click on the file from mozilla's site, then, i tried to save the file and open it with firefox (both failed witht he same error)
<trappist> dan14: well that's a tough one.  with those, I like to /join #firefox on irc.mozilla.org and ask there.  they pretty much know everything.
<fangorious> looking at kubuntu.org, the 3rd most-recent post is for jriddell's custom amarok 1.4.4 package foredgy
<fangorious> heinkel_112: no idea if it includes gstreamer
<dan14> thanks trappist
<BluesKaj> fangorious, try imbrandon's amarok repos
<fangorious> BluesKaj: I'll look into it, but it's really disappointing that the last two releases don't just include amarok-gstreamer
<heinkel_112> amarok on kubuntu is not he most stable thing :(
<fangorious> i'd settle for functional
<BluesKaj> i seldom play mp3s but yesterday amarok wouldn't play them dus to a missing plugin , but a dailog asked if i wanted to install one so auto-opened adept and downloaded and installed it automatically
<BluesKaj> never saw that happen with an app in linux before
<krups> fangorious - amarok works fine here.  what's wrong with it?
<fangorious> krups: I don't have the option of installing the gstreamer engine, and have seen no instructions for playing AAC files, just mp3
<fangorious> my AAC files play just fine in all gstreamer apps I've tried them in
<BluesKaj> what about the gstreamer plugins in adept ?
<krups> fangorious:  never tried aac - only flac.
<heinkel_112> krups: do you get flac to work then?
<heinkel_112> briefly remember trying and not playing
<fangorious> heinkel_112: flac should work in everything, since it's a patent/copyright-free oss codec
<jeisma> anyone know why i get a boot disk failure, but if i put in knoppix, then restart, it boots fine?
<krups> heinkel_112: yeah.  there was an issue with dapper / xine /flac.  got fixed with edgy.
<jeisma> but next time i start up, i get a boot disk failure again?
<jeisma> and have to go through the process of booting knoppix and rebooting
<BluesKaj> jeisma,i hate to state the obvious , but knoppix is a live cd
<bXi> is it possible to use a firefox 1.5 plugin in firefox 2?
<trappist> bXi: not if it doesn't say it's compatible with 2
<orkid> how to install kubuntu from iso image on hard disk without burning it?
<orkid> tia
<bXi> trappist: i'm wondering about flash9
<heinkel_112> i am wondering when we get the damned flash for 64 bit!
<trappist> bXi: the flash9 beta plugin works with 2
* heinkel_112 throws rotten fish at adobe
<jeisma> BluesKaj i know knoppix is a live cd
<bXi> heinkel_112: i'm running flash9 in firefox 1.5 in edgy 64bit
<trappist> heinkel_112: yeah if we could get that and a 64bit java plugin I wouldn't have to run my firefox in a 32bit chroot
<trappist> oh and a 64bit acroread
<fwap> is the kubuntu cd a 'live cd' that does a netinstall or is it an actual full install?
<trappist> fwap: it's a full install from a live cd
<orkid> livecd with full install
<bXi> trappist: where should i put the libflashplugin.so for firefox 2
<fwap> im surprised it's a full install because it's only one cd, most distros have multiple cds
<heinkel_112> bXi:  does this work with konqueror too? url to installation guide somewhere?
<fwap> does that mean it comes with less packages or what
<trappist> bXi: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bXi> trappist: and for global ?
<trappist> bXi: wherever the symlink points to
<nagyv> hello! I would like to use multisync with my mobile (SE k750i), according to google it should work, but I do not know multisync, and get the following error in the log: Failed to connect local: Connection error. What should I set up and how? (Bluetooth works in general, even multisyncs test passed.)
<bXi> what symlink ?
<trappist> bXi: what I did was install the flash plugin from the repos, then replace the .so with the new one
<bXi> trappist: which version are you running
<bXi> 32bit or 64bit
<yodo> hi
<trappist> bXi: there is no 64bit flash, so I run firefox (and flash) in a 32bit chroot
<bXi> okay
<bXi> i'll need the 32bit firefox 2 then
<Tailsfan> Will Kubuntu 6.10 run in a PC with 128 MB of RAM?
<bXi> Tailsfan: it'll have issues with the graphical installer
<trappist> Tailsfan: yes
<bXi> try the alternate installer
<Tailsfan> I was'nt going to install it, I was going to use the Live CD
<zorglu_> Tailsfan: you may try xubuntu on such box
<trappist> Tailsfan: the livecd will likely have problems too - since there's no hard drive, everything has to run from RAM (if you have it) or the CD (which will be very slow)
<Tailsfan> I am, whenever I get a chance to download it, I use Torrenting to get my Buntus
<Tailsfan> :(
<bXi> trappist: could you guide me trough the process of installing firefox 2?
<Lam_> is there a command i could execute to flip xscreensaver on and off?
<trappist> !chroot | bXi
<bXi> the 32bit version that is
<ubotu> bXi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Tailsfan> and I will not be able to us ethe torrenting till Wednesday
<bXi> trappist: there has to be an easier way
<bXi> since there is this linux32 command which is supposed to do this kind of stuff
<trappist> bXi: I've heard there is, but I have a lot of 32bit stuff I want to run, so I do the chroot thing.
<bXi> bluepunk@amd64:~$ linux32 uname -a
<bXi> Linux amd64 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<bXi> bluepunk@amd64:~$ uname -a
<bXi> Linux amd64 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bXi> so it does work
<trappist> bXi: all linux32 does is make the system pretend it's 32bit so apps won't go hey this is 64bit, I can't run
<Pupeno> When 0.0.0.0:10000 is opened, those that include IPv6 as well ?
<trappist> Pupeno: no
<trappist> Pupeno: 0.0.0.0 isn't even ipv6 notation
<Pupeno> trappist: I know, but I've opened 0.0.0.0:10000 and opening ::1:10000 gives me address in use.
<trappist> Pupeno: I'd guess if you configure an app to listen on all devices on port 10000, and it supports ipv6, it'll probably open that too
<Pupeno> trappist: I am *writting* the app.
<trappist> Pupeno: ah.  well I wonder if fuser can show you what's listening on ::1:10000
<Pupeno> trappist: netstat -tlunp does.
<trappist> Pupeno: fuser -v -6 -n tcp 10000
<Pupeno> trappist: what I am seing is that if I open 0.0.0.0:10000 I can't open ::1:10000 and viceversa, I get address in use.
<trappist> Pupeno: -ntulp?  this is udp?
<Pupeno> trappist: it is tcp in my test, but it'll be for both, tcp and up.
<Pupeno> That fuser line didn't show anything.
<trappist> Pupeno: what language is this, and how are you opening the socket?
<Pupeno> trappist: Erlang.
<Pupeno> What I see is that whenever I open the all-interfaces address, even when it is only IPv4 or IPv6 I can't open it in the other.
<trappist> sorry, never heard of it :/  but it sure does sound like whatever you're doing, it's interpreting 0.0.0.0 to include ipv6 devices
<Pupeno> trappist: yes.
<jeisma> can someone explain why after i boot from a knoppix cd, then restart, my comp boots fine?
<jeisma> but when i just boot without knoppix first, it gives me a boot disk failure?
<Pupeno> jeisma: how is Kubuntu involved there ?
<jeisma> i use kubuntu
<bLaZeD> well here is my 6th build of the kernel...... here is when i installed the deb for it.. http://pastebin.ulteo.us/288 ...it seems to look fine to me
<jeisma> jerk
<jeisma> no answer i'm guessing
<zorglu_> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl7_ip.htm <- Pupeno, trappist "When INADDR_ANY is specified in the bind call the socket will be bound to all local interfaces. "
<bLaZeD> BAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this freaking thing isnt working ive built it 6 times.... EVERY time i do Exactly what this http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0  tutroial says to do....ive followed this tutorial several times and never had this happen this REALY sucks
<bXi> trappist: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<bXi> this is what i'm after
<Pupeno> zorglu_: it should bind all local interfaces on one protocol (either IPv4 or IPv6, depending in what you are working with).
<zorglu_> Pupeno: maybe it should but it doesnt :)
<Pupeno> zorglu_: then, how do you open *any* IPv4 *and* any IPv6 ?
<bLaZeD> can anyone help me figure out my my kernel isnt booting...its just hangs on boot....saying "waiting for root file system" ......then times out and drops me at a very limited busybox shell..
<zorglu_> Pupeno: i dunno, im looking up to see how the port are bound. but from my current research, you are not the only one having this problem
<TheGateKeeper> blackflag, did you go into the kernel menu config?
<zorglu_> http://www.dbforums.com/archive/index.php/t-968701.html <- Pupeno about this very subject
<TheGateKeeper> oops wrong person
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, i copied the config over from this working kernel.....changed very lmited things
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, only thing i changed was what the tutorial said to
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, hmm I have only built kernel in gentoo, the place I am guessing that you should look at is the file systems to ensure they have been enabled
<zorglu_> http://gsyc.escet.urjc.es/~eva/IPv6-web/ipv6_only.html <- Pupeno on how to write a ipv6 only bind
<Pupeno> zorglu_: Thank you!
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, i dont understand why it wouldnt copy over those settings also?.......
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, because this kernel works fine
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, why do you need to build a kernel?
<zorglu_> Pupeno: btw apparently the linux behaviour is the common one, and IPV6_V6ONLY is the common solution for your problem. even window does it this way
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, i choose to......makes my system more responsive...and yes i know ubuntu doesnt suggest u do it...but ive done it probly 5-10 times b4 this...with no problems...
<purpleposeidon> gah! Inkscape always crashes when you change the stroke settings!
<Pupeno> zorglu_: this behaviour seems very dumb, why block the IPv6 ports when only the IPv4 are bound (and viceversa). Anyway, I am coding in Erlang, so I just can't use IPV6_V6ONLY directly (is there an IPV4_V4ONLY, otherwise I don't see how the conflict would be avoided).
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, well assuming that you are using IDE hard disks & ext3 those are the places I would look to ensure the config is correct
<max_> does anyone know know why 3ddesktop and a couple other 3d things (like that chess and such) would be missing from my Adept after a new install and how can i get them back
<zorglu_> Pupeno: not that dumb, it is making ipv4 apps easier to port
<Pupeno> oh! because opening the IPv6 port also opens the IPv4 ports. I need to check that.
<Pupeno> zorglu_: yes, I see.
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, k thanks for the info......ill look in there and try to compile for a 7th time :(
<purpleposeidon> BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<blind_> help ... how do i mount an ext3 partition ( created after i instaled kubuntu) so that every time i boot-up it will still be there
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, good luck :-) I am no expert, but have a rough idea what I need for my own system, I would check also check the device drivers section to see if that looks reasonable for your system
<zorglu_> !mount | blind_
<ubotu> blind_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
* BackPacker is away: Back in 5...
<zorglu_> maouaou not a good command :)
<zorglu_> !ntfs | blind_
<ubotu> blind_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Pupeno> zorglu_: thank you very much for your help!
<zorglu_> Pupeno: my please :)
<zorglu_> i did learn in the process :)
<zorglu_> pleasure
<zorglu_> wow late time for my brain
<max_> does anyone know know why 3ddesktop and a couple other 3d things (like that chess and such) would be missing from my Adept after a new install and how can i get them back
<mc__> how to set the default alsa device?
<zorglu_> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<bLaZeD> well it looks like everything under file system about ext2 and 3 is checked......and thats what i use ext3
<zorglu_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
* zorglu_ is the bot commander :)
* BackPacker_Away is away: Gone away for now.
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<misael> !flash
<zorglu_> me first :)
<matos> hello!
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
* eilker zorglu is speedy gonzales :D
<misael> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TheGateKeeper> also available in dapper too :-)
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<zorglu_> eilker: liiiiiziiiibaaaaaaa :)
<diginet> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<max_> zorglu: everytime i tried i did <sudo apt-get install 3ddesk" cause thats how it usualy shows up in menus.....thanks for clraring it up
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<diginet> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eilker> zorglu_: :))
<max_> I <3 ubotu
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help PleaseHello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<misael> Hello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help PleaseHello. How can i install flash player 7 in my laptop? what do i have to do? i heard about having to put a command in the terminal. ?? Help Please
<zorglu_> misael: the above ubotu message is for you
<zorglu_> misael: and stop spamming please
<diginet> yea
<matos> i can't see pages by name
* BackPacker is away: Gone away for now.
* BackPacker is back.
<ubuntu> i just installed windows, and it overwrote the boot loader - i'm running off the livecd trying to figure out how to restore it
<TheGateKeeper> misael, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Malician> i found myriad conflicting ideas on how to do so
<Malician> none of them are working
<Malician> what's an easy way?
<diginet> hey i have a Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder and i need to get it work, what do i need?
<eilker> !grub > ubuntu
<sungam> ubuntulog: SGD
<sungam> ops
<matos> can anyone help me?
<sungam> Malician: SuperGrubDisk
<Malician> bash: ubuntu: Permission denied
<Malician> i dont have a flopp dryive
<Malician> *floppy
<Malician> and i'm out of cds
<sungam> oh
<Malician> bash: !grub: event not found
<bLaZeD> bah this sucks....i looked through my kernel config...and everything to do with the file systemm seems to be good....i made no changes....and well the 6 times i built the kernel....it hasnt worked....so i may as well not rebuild the kernel at this very sec...cuz nothing was changed :(
<bLaZeD> this makes no sence
<bLaZeD> THIS kkernel works....but the new one DOESNT...they use the same kernel conffig......both compiled with no errors....both installed with no errors
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, what about device drivers
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, nothing i could tell...........it seemed to be fine....
<diginet> Hello i Have a Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder, what do i need to geit run in mu Kubuntu (ubuntu)
<qbert> is there a way to check what video card im using from within linux ?  Im having a display problem, only half the screen is visible, and I cant update it via the monitor controls
<Malician> arghhh
<mc__> zorglu_: alright but how to change which card is card0  ?
<Malician> i got most of the way through one method
<Malician> and then it says Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<Malician> there HAS to be an easy way of reinstalling the bootloader
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, menu.lst ok too?
<zorglu_> mc__: euhh dunno :)
<zorglu_> mc__: if nobody here knows, you may try on #alsa
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, yea it looked good like 3 tries ago
<sungam> Malician: do you have an usb stick?
<Malician> .. not that i know of
<diginet> Hello i have a TV CARD Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder, wha do i need??
<sungam> Malician: if so, sgd can be loaded on there too :)
<Malician> i cant do it from within lthe livecd?
<matos> pls, i need help, anyone? i can't see pages...
* sungam shrugs
<sungam> Malician:
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, ive tried to  use sudo mkinitramfs  to make a new one.......didnt work..ive tried so many things....... NOTHING works
<sungam> Malician: not sure....just trying other solutoins :)
<sungam> *solutions
<bLaZeD> i just dont get why this kernel works....and when i use the same kernel config the new kernel doesnt....to me that makes no sence.......only way it would is if they switched a whole bunch of stuff around....but several ppl l i know have gotten this kernel to compile with no probas at alll....and they did it the same ive always done it
<soaa> hi all
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, well the only think I can suggest is to go into one of the kernel channels & ask for help, give them the output from lspci
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, hmm k thanks again
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, just hope you get it sorted
<soaa> heya all, i can't get my wireless to work with Knetworkmanager...
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, me too ;)
<TheGateKeeper> unfortunately I am not an expert
<soaa> i use WPA, so the wireless assistant isn't working
<cntb-guest> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diginet> Hello i have a TV CARD Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder How can i see TV BROADCASTS in muy Kubuntu? (also Ubuntu)
<TheGateKeeper> cntb-guest,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<cntb-guest> ty TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> yw :-)
<cntb-guest> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<diginet> !tvcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misael> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<diginet> !tvtime
<cntb-guest> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<misael> !kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<misael> install kasablanka
<misael> !install kasablanka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install kasablanka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diginet> !shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diginet> LOL
<LjL> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<diginet> !sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diginet> just kidding
<misael> how do i install kasablanka in my computer
<LjL> !kasablanka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Nuked> !behavior
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheGateKeeper> apt-get install kasablanka
<LjL> Ubotu, tell misael about repositories | misael, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell misael about software | misael, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> enable universe and then install it with apt-get or adept
<misael> i dont know
<soaa> anyone knows how to use WPA with KDE?
<misael> what lide
* sungam thinks LjL is showing off his boot skills
<misael> line
<misael> i need to ad
<soaa> Knetworkmanager doesn't worh for me
<misael> to my sources
<misael> to install it
<TheGateKeeper> misael, you using dapper or edgy?
<sungam> soaa: is your network card detected?
<soaa> sungam: yes it is, i can scan networks, but once i try to connect, it drops
<LjL> misael: just follow the instructions. they say what line you need to add (and you can do it from GUI as well, not necessary to actually "add a line" somewhere)
<sungam> soaa: have you tried wifi-radar?
<soaa> sungam: tried it before on another distro, don't know for to configure it properly
<soaa> odd though, because Network-Manager worked fine for me on Ubuntu
<soaa> it died ever since Kubuntu came in
<blind_> how do u get the UUID of a partition
<sungam> soaa: I don't really have any good ideas. You're sure that your network is properly set up with Knetworkmanager?
<qbert> whats the default root password again ?
<soaa> sungam: Knetworkmanager should configure itself, it's made to run out of the box
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, my problem is seeming to be a whole lotta new stuff they have added to the kernel...the guys in there said that 2.6.19 is realy unstable and that a lot of ppl are having similer issues as me...so in that regards i guess i feel better :)
<soaa> the original gnome version, Network-Manager, worked without a problem until i installed KDE
<sungam> soaa: yes, but you still need to input the proper keys and such for the network
<qbert> how do I drop out of X ?
<bimberi> qbert: there isn't one.  The root account is disabled by default
<bimberi> !root | qbert
<ubotu> qbert: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<qbert> bimberi, found it thx :)
<towync> hi soaa, ur here again
<soaa> towync: hiya
<towync> does anyone know how i can use superkaramba?
<towync> are u on vacation? hehe
<qbert> bimberi, how do I permanetly stop X ?
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, well it trashed the ati stuff for someone who I know who is a gentoo expert
<towync> well i'm not on vacation, i'm just procrastinating lol
<towync> and playing with kde =)
<soaa> qbert: the root password is random
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, thanx for the info :-)
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, damn....i hope they get it sorted out soon or at least by the next release
<soaa> sungam: i put in the correct information, WPA Personal encryption and WPA key
<bLaZeD> TheGateKeeper, np =)
<soaa> sungam: it doesn't work on unsecured networks either
<towync> is anyone using  the liquid weather theme?
<towync> i don't know how to use super karamba to get that =(
<bimberi> qbert: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' (in a terminal)
<bimberi> qbert: oops, make that  'sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop' (in a terminal)
<sungam> soaa: k... not sure if I can be of any help then, maybe someone else knows more about it :)
<diginet> How i can see TV broadcasts in my Kubuntu usign a TV CARD?
* bimberi forgot the channel :)
<towync> *smile*
<TheGateKeeper> bLaZeD, well if you can get hold of .18 sources you could try that
<bLaZeD> im on 18.3
<qbert> bimberi, thx!
<soaa> sungam: everyone tells me others should know more... :(
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<pansy> hi folks
<soaa> hiya pansy
<eilker> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<towync> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<pansy> i installed edgy on my samsung x05 laptop, and now the cpu isnt stepping anymore. it is a pentium m, and it should be able to step between 600 and 1400 mhz. kpowersave is running....
<pansy> how can i make my cpu step again?
<eilker> !emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soaa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<soaa> oh yeees.
<misael> i still dont get it
<misael> how do i install
<misael> kasablanca
<misael> :s
<misael> where do i have
<misael> to put the file?
<misael> or unzip
<towyc> hello, anyone can teach me how to use superkaramba?
<towyc> like when i find a theme i want, i click install, but it just leads me to the webpage for the theme
<abattoir> towyc: download the theme from the website to your harddisk
<abattoir> towyc: if the file ends with .skz, then just open that file through superkaramba
<towyc> but when i click download
<sungam> soaa: well... google until someone who knows more comes along ;)
<towyc> it automatically starts kate
<abattoir> towyc: if it ends with .tar.gz or .tar.bz2, extract it and then open the .theme file inside through superkaramba
<towyc> and when kate opens the .skz file, it says if i save, it will corrupt file
<soaa> sungam: done that already :(
<abattoir> towyc: ok, in the webpage, rt. click the link->Save Target as
<misael> i dont get it, how can i install kasablanca? where do i have tu put the file where do i have to unzip it?
<towyc> yeah but konqueror doesn't have that option =( i don't know why, it only has save link as
<abattoir> "save link as"
<abattoir> sorry
<towyc> oh ok
<velle> i need to write a python script that pings e.g. google to check if I have an internet connection, would that be easy, and could you help me on my way?
<misael> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<towyc> abattoir: thx so much, trying it right now, might have more questions
<abattoir> velle: i'm guessing you don't know python
<abattoir> towyc: check if i'
<misael> !kasablanca install
#kubuntu 2006-12-05
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<velle> ooops all! this is the wrong channel, sorry!!!
<abattoir> towyc: check if i'm here, might not be
<towyc> cool
<towyc> what other channels are in ubuntu irc?
<towyc> i just know one other one for xgl
<towyc> and that's it, is there a list somewhere?
<abattoir> towyc: ubuntu irc, is the same as freenode
<misael> HELPPP
<velle> abattoir: i know the basic, trying to learn more by doing
<misael> GODDAMHIT
<towyc> o i meant channels, like #kubuntu-xgl
<abattoir> towyc: so you basically are in freenode w/ access to all the channels
<abattoir> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<towyc> o ic
<abattoir> towyc: click the last link
<towyc> cool thx -=)
<intelikey> towyc /list   but it's very long
<misael> i been here like for 2 hours looking for an answer
<adarev> hwll
<misael> i'm about too switch back to windows vista
<intelikey> misael i wish you would
<towyc> cool thx alot =)
<misael> come onnn  i need   help
<misael> ii've been here for 2 hours realy
<intelikey> misael if you think you can threten me/us with that one you are off your rocker
<misael> gosh
<afm\colossus> what the fuck is kasablanca?
<misael> !kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Riddell> !language
<intelikey> misael i just got here.  i haven't seen you ask a question yet...
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<visik7> anyone here with asus V6J ??
<visik7> !laptop team
<misael> well that's because i got tired of asking and no answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptop team - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computer_> test
<sungam> !apt > misael
<computer_> o crap
<intelikey> misael and though that you could "threaten with 'i'll go back to windows'"   lol
<towync> would adept batch continue a broken download after i reconnect to internet?
<towync> it seems stuck right now
<misael> it wasnt a threat
<misael> it was a comment
<intelikey> towync probably not.
<SupremeBeing> hey guys, I just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade last night, and now kubuntu won't boot
<towync> intelikey cool thx
<dr0fnax> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<towync> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<SupremeBeing> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misael> can some one tell me  how to instal kasablanka ? i have the file. but i dont know where to put it because when in the terminal i tipe apt-get install kasabalnca it tells me that it couldnt find the package
<velle> misael:  are you getting help from someone now, i might be able to help you if your problem is basic? im not too hardcore on ubuntu myself
<intelikey> SupremeBeing upgrade and edgy are the same info node
<SupremeBeing> ah
<[GuS] > Re..
<SupremeBeing> it's very odd tho, it won't even boot.  freezes at loading
<sungam> misael: you need to enable the universe repository
<misael> whats that?
<larson9999> maybe franken can add cs onto his f-bombs for dean this time.
<misael> universe repository
<sungam> misael: the place where you get your packages from.
<abattoir> !universe > misael
<sungam> !repositories > misael
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> fdoving
<dr0fnax> SupremeBeing, I had same problem yesterday with my friend's laptop, just black screen and nothing. Probably it's wrong repositories You should use #gksu "update-manager -c"
<intelikey> misael if for some odd reason you want to install the package you have locally rather than the one in the repos  you can use  sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<larson9999> oops! wrong channel... i hate focus grabbing apps
<SupremeBeing> dr0fnax: uhh, how?  I can't boot
<coreymon77> hi guys
<sungam> SupremeBeing: at what part of loading does it freeze?
<towync> (='.'=)
<towync> (0)-_-(0)
<SupremeBeing> dr0fnax: the blue loading bar, once it finishes it freezes
<intelikey> misael that will not grab it's dependancies tho
<towync> !smiley
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smiley - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> towync :)
<coreymon77> was anyone thats here now here when i asked about what network card i should get
<intelikey> or :(
<towync> hehe, i'm waiting for download to complete =)
<coreymon77> and they told me a card with an atheros chipset
<intelikey> irc common faces
<dr0fnax> SupremeBeing, I don't know how to fix it :\ I reinstalled system and upgraded with update-manager
<towync> and was gonna do smiley after it did =)
<sungam> SupremeBeing: try going into Rescue mode
<velle> shouldnt Konversation open a new tab for a private cha if I type, /msg foo_user Goodevening, ?? does the receiver get a new tab?
<sungam> SupremeBeing: and see if there's some error when loading that, think it actually shows the modules loading instead of the splash
<SupremeBeing> is that recovery mode?
<intelikey> velle i would think so
<sungam> SupremeBeing: it's one of the options in the grub bootloader menu
<SupremeBeing> sungam: Ok, i'll try that.  then do what? update with adept instead of sudo?
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: you upgraded from dapper-> edgy w/ just 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<misael> intelkey whats repos?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<misael> intelkey where do the file has to be located?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: yes
<intelikey> short for Repositories
<abattoir> !upgrade | SupremeBeing
<ubotu> SupremeBeing: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<velle> misael: im trying to write you private messages, to help you. are you getting them?
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: there is a bit more work to do than just dist-upgrade
<misael> no,
<misael> actually yes
<misael> but when i write
<intelikey> misael anywhere.  just add the path     sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<misael> this anoying message comes up
<misael> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<szymon> hello
<intelikey> misael when no path is specified the $PWD is assumed
<velle> quite annoying that the server does not tell me that my msgs are blocked :(
<intelikey> echo $PWD
<intelikey> !register | velle
<ubotu> velle: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sungam> SupremeBeing: try doing a 'apt-get -f check'
<coreymon77> guys
<velle> misael: sorry, i misunderstood your msg, your blocked not me, sorry about the misunderstanding
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: sorry, missed that. what else is there to it?
<SupremeBeing> sungam: To check the installation?
<intelikey> !register | misael
<ubotu> misael: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<coreymon77> ive used a linksys card with a ralink chip in it for a long time now
<coreymon77> but today im getting a new card with a atheros chipset
<sungam> SupremeBeing: I'm not really sure if that will solve anything, but if you get into rescue mode, and there aren't any errors when loading your system shouldn't be in that bad a shape
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> in order to get the ralink card to work i used the iwconfig ra0 command
<SupremeBeing> sungam: I got into console mode, if that's what you mean
<sungam> SupremeBeing: yes
<coreymon77> with this new atheros chip card
<misael> i do not have kasablanca in my repos
<sungam> SupremeBeing: did it give any warnings when you boot?
<coreymon77> what would it be?
<SupremeBeing> sungam: No, just froze
<coreymon77> iwconfig what
<sungam> SupremeBeing: but when you booted in rescue mode
<intelikey> coreymon77 at0  ???
<intelikey> coreymon77 just a guess
<coreymon77> and i was told that cards with atheros chipsets worked right out of the box
<coreymon77> with kubuntu
<Dekkard> hi.. my name is mike... and im a kdeuser!
<FlameMaster> hey guys, how do I tell kubuntu edgy that my BIOS clock doesn't have the UTC time (but local time instead)?
<coreymon77> is that true?
<sungam> coreymon77: they should, madwifi supports them
<SupremeBeing> sungam: No errors or warnings
<coreymon77> okay good
<SupremeBeing> abattoir:btw hello again
<soaa> okay, does anyone nere now know how to set up Knetworkmanager to work properly?
<intelikey> coreymon77 i'm network illiterate if you were asking me. ;/
<sungam> SupremeBeing: are you in rescue mode now?
<SupremeBeing> sungam: In windoze now
<sungam> SupremeBeing: but you've tried booting into rescue mode and checking if there's any broken packages?
<coreymon77> now, in order to get my internet working on the ralink card, i had to type the command, sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [essid]  key [wep key] , press enter and then enter my root password
<FlameMaster> hey guys, how do I tell kubuntu edgy that my BIOS clock doesn't have the UTC time (but local time instead)? <-- I give it the correct regional configuration (UTC -5), but since it thinks my BIOS time is UTC, it gives me some wacky time
<gentoo-new> hey guys, i am attempting to configure a pci ethernet card (Ethernet controller: Linksys 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 11), and though it sees it in the system, i can't access the internet via dhcp. any ideas?
<coreymon77> somehow (i forget how) i was told by someone here how to set it so that command ran automatically
<abattoir> hi SupremeBeing :)
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> how do i get the atheros command to run automatically on start
<misael> i do not have kasablanca in my repos
<misael> how do i get it?
<SupremeBeing> sungam: I don't know how to check for broken packages
<SupremeBeing> sungam: is that the -f thing?
<sungam> SupremeBeing: I tol you :) sudo apt-get -f check
<SupremeBeing> sungam: ok, thanks =)
<sungam> SupremeBeing: at least I think that will do it ;)
<SupremeBeing> sungam: I'll give it a shot when I reboot
<sungam> SupremeBeing:  :)
<FlameMaster> hey guys, how do I tell kubuntu edgy that my BIOS clock doesn't have the UTC time (but local time instead)? <-- I give it the correct regional configuration (UTC -5), but since it thinks my BIOS time is UTC, it gives me some wacky time
<aj_> misael, open adept, then click the adept tag and manage repositories, rt click  those you want then save and exit
<larson9999> SupremeBeing: you can do a 'man apt-get' to see
<SupremeBeing> larson9999: to see what? broken packages?
<intelikey> FlameMaster mmm   man tzconfig    maybe...
<larson9999> SupremeBeing: what the -f means
<FlameMaster> intelikey: I'll check that
<SupremeBeing> larson9999:  aha
<intelikey> FlameMaster if not i'll look around.
<sungam> coreymon77: is your network card in now?
<FlameMaster> intelikey: thanks, please do
<towync> abattoir are u here?
<abattoir> towync: yup
<towync> abattoir: cool i need more help with the karamba thingy =)
<towync> i did save link as
<towync> now it's a .php file hehe
<towync> but before when kate opened it, it was a .skz file
<towync> i clicked the mirror link on http://liquidweather.net/downloads.php download section
<abattoir> towync: hmmm... ok do one thing, right click, copy link location...
<Admiral_Chicago> is the bot broken or something?
<towync> abattoir cool done
<abattoir> towync: open a terminal, and enter 'wget <link goes here>'
<abattoir> towync: that should download the .skz file to the correct location
<sungam> coreymon77: if it is, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451 may be a solution. Haven't tested it, though, so I don't know :)
<towync> abattoir cool, where is that location
<towync> abattoir: would that be desktop?
<abattoir> towync: meant 'current' sorry
<abattoir> towync: should be home dir.
<towync> ok, right now i did the wget
<abattoir> towync: is there a .skz file?
<towync> and the last line of msg blah.skz saved, but it doesn't go back to comman promt
<towync> let me check
<towync> abattoir: this .skz file is saved: phpmyvisites.php?url=http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.3.1.skz
<abattoir> towync: hmmph
<towync> i think all i'd need is lwp-13.3.1.skz right
<abattoir> towync: but is the .skz file valid?
<towync> i don't know hehe
<abattoir> towync: how big is it?
<towync> let me check
<towync> 484 B
<towync> probably not right hehe
<abattoir> towync: ok, it's not
<towync> should i just wget the url above
<towync> as in http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.3.1.skz
<abattoir> towync: yes, please try that
<towync> cool, trying
* abattoir wonders if things like these are konq. bugs or stuff that needs to be done serverside
<towync> ok that seems to work
<towync> i have no idea what that means but hopefully they fix it hehe
<towync> is there save target as on ur browsers?
<abattoir> towync: it's the same as Save Link as
<towync> yay so now in ~ directory i get lwp-13.3.3.skz
<towync> and it's 12.4 kb
<towync> is that right?
<abattoir> towync: doesn't seem right
<abattoir> towync: could you refresh?
<towync> how
<towync> i'm too new at this hehe =)
<abattoir> towync: it's 4.2 MB
<towync> oo shux
<towync> wait in the wget msg
<towync> it actually says 4.2 mb completed
<abattoir> towync: F5 if you are in konqueror
<towync> k
<qbert> Id like to make F-10 maximize window, where to I set that again in KDE ?
<towync> ah cool now it's the right size =) thx
<abattoir> towync: or just click that button on top ;)
<towync> yeah it's 4+ mb now =)
<towync> so now i just use karamba?
<towync> i forgot ur earlier msg sorrie =)
<towync> it's too up there, but let me try find =)
<abattoir> towync: yeah, you have superkaramba installed right?
<towync> yup
<abattoir> qbert: System Settings->Keyboard & Mouse->Keyboard Shortcuts, if you are using edgy
<towync> abattoir: darn it, it says i don't have ImageMagick installed
<abattoir> !info imagemagick
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> ok somebody with a correct kde clock and using something besides utc timezone with hwclock set to utc  could you tell me what your /etc/adjtime says please ?
<intelikey> oh are we in net split state  ???
<abattoir> towync: install it either through adept or w/ 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick'
<LjL> intelikey: don't think
<intelikey> !bot
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary Ubotu replacement.
<LjL> no ubotu just timed out
<smaggard> hey :D
<smaggard> whats a net split?
<qbert> abattoir, thx
<intelikey> when servers de-sync from each othere
<sungam> intelikey: http://rafb.net/paste/results/g3lEsz44.html
<smaggard> thats bad im guessing
<abattoir> qbert: np
<intelikey> sungam ty.
<sungam> intelikey: np
<cntb-guest> smaggard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<intelikey> smaggard yes  it devides the users in the channel into groups and them sometimes causing nick collisions when they try to re sync   you might find your self being kicked out by nickserv  if you have auto kick enabled and the split doesn't last long enough for a timeout.     nothing major as far as the user is concerned.
<smaggard> ah i c
<intelikey> normally lots of part messages all of a sudden   then latter lots of join messages...
* sungam 's nickword password only works when he's in windows, for some weird reason
<orkid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyeless> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<killermach_> I have speckles/pixels on buttons in Ubuntu, they disappear when I mouse over them and stay clear after mousing out. I cannot figure out where to check my video card settings to see if the correct drver is being used, everything else looks good
<killermach_> I have a laptop with ATI Radeon Mobile in it
<towync> abattoir: hi, thx, i did the apt-get imagemagick and everything worked out fine =) thx alot
<towync> abattoir: i restarted comp lol =)
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: how long will you be on tonight?  I'll be booting kubuntu soon
<killermach_> I have clicked System -> Administration, but do not find the video card driver selectable anywhere
<billytwowilly> anyone have any experience with slowly dieing laptops? If the USB sub system just went how long till the whole laptop is fuxored do you think?
<max_> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<towync> does anyone know how i can start superkaramba theme automatically on login?
<eyeless> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<towync> does anyone know how i can start superkaramba theme automatically on login?
<Jucato> towync: you either: 1) leave them open when you logout and set KDE to "Restore from previous session" or 2) make a link to the superkaramba theme in ~/.kde/Autostart
<towync> Jucato: thx alot
<towync> Jucato: is there a guide to the second optino online?
<towync> option*
<Jucato> towync: none that I know of, but here's how you could do it:
<fyrmedic> Anyone here good at squid?
<towync> Jucato: cool thx, i checked out my ~/.kde/Autostart directory, there's one file called .directory in it
<Jucato> towync: easiest way: open up 2 Konqueror windows (or if you're better with tabs, 1 konqueror with 2 tabs). set on window/tab to ~/.kde/Autostart, and set the other one where the SUperkaramba .theme is located
<towync> cool, *trying*
<Jucato> towync: drag-n-drop the SK .theme to the ~/.kde/Autostart window and select "Link Here" from the menu that pops up
<killermach_> where do I configure xorg?
<towync> is Sk.theme the name of it?
<towync> i did a search on locator bar for *.theme files, i can't find the SK.theme
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> not SK.theme. SK = Superkaramba
<towync> so the file name should be superkaramba.theme?
<eyeless> killermach_: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Jucato> no
<aj_> killermatch: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> should be whatever i downloaded?
<towync> which i don't remember hehe =)
<Jucato> towync: it can be anything. usually the file name ends in .theme
<towync> i just remember downloading a .skz file
<Jucato> or that
<killermach_> eyeless: I was hoping for a drop selection of video drivers
<towync> and then opening it with superkramba
<Jucato> towync: yes a .skz will also do
<towync> cool
<sungam> intelikey: did you get your clock right?
<Jucato> .skz is like a Superkaramba Zip file
<towync> ic, i don't have to unzip it right
<eyeless> killermach_: hmmm, i dunno about that, i never needed to do that :P
<towync> just dump it in the autostart directory?
<Jucato> towync: yep. no need to unzip. it's executable
<towync> Jucato: thx so much, i'm trying that out =)
<killermach_> eyeless, me either.. the default install of Mandrake 9.2 worked fine, I suppose I expected that Ubuntu 6.06  would do better
<eyeless> whats the safest way to change the default jvm(/usr/bin/java) in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> eyeless: change to what?
<eyeless> killermach_: what is it that doesnt work?
<Jucato> eyeless: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<eyeless> robotgeek: to suns java
<robotgeek> ^^
<Jucato> eyeless: that's in the java page, too. a bit way down though
<eyeless> i have it installed but its hidden in /usr/var or something :O
<eyeless> ahh ill check again, ty
<killermach_> eyeless:
<killermach_> 	Download Tools
<killermach_> Editing and Forms 	
<killermach_> eyeless: my default installation on my laptop with ATI Radeon mobile, some X buttons get verticle pixel lines on them, when I mouse over them, they clear up and remain clear on mouse out
<malik__> hi can any one tell me how do i install a .deb package in kubuntu?
<killermach_> eyeless: Dragen in #ubuntu suggests reloading the theme, I'll try that in a while
<eyeless> Jucato: found it, thanks a lot :P
<Jucato> malik__: right-click on the .deb, select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<abattoir> malik__: rt.click->Kubuntu Package Menu..
<abattoir> hmmph :P
<Jucato> heh :)
<malik__> thanx heaps guyz
<misael> !howtoadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howtoadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misael> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<der_steppenwolf> hi
<der_steppenwolf> does someone knows about character sets?
<robotgeek> der_steppenwolf: what do you mean?
<jdiwnab> I'm getting a shell error code 255 when I try to run a PHP script. Does anyone know what error code 255 is
<towync> Jucato : thx alot, all the superkramba themes are working now =)
<malcolm_> how do i set my default web browser to firefox?
<Jucato> malcolm_: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser (if you're in Edgy)
<Jucato> System Settings -> KDE Components -> Default Applications -> Web Browser (if you're on Dapper, iirc)
<towync> how is kde better/different then gnome?
<Jucato> er...
<robotgeek> towync: everything is just a little bit "nicer" :)
<iban> holaaaaaaaa
<Jucato> careful with the question :)
<malcolm_> i'm in system settings, but can't fine default applications
<kai_> wher could I check setting up joysticks?
<robotgeek> Jucato: its okay in #kubuntu
<Jucato> malcolm_: dapper or edgy?
<malcolm_> nvm i found ti
<Jucato> heh :)
<towync> cool =) looks like i chose the right one going with kubuntu =)
<towync> but there seemed to be alot more support for ubuntu
<malcolm_> idk what  i have, but it was in kde components
<towync> i remember trying to figure out what the heck gedit was in kubuntu
<towync> then i settled with kwrite lol
<robotgeek> towync: kate
<towync> yeah that too =)
<Jucato> malcolm_: you're on Dapper. and I did make a follow up about where to find it in dapper
<towync> i just releaized =)
<tony__> hello
<towync> hey tony
<towync> haven't talked to you before but i've seen u around last couple days hehe
<tony__> i am new to kubuntu...i can't believe i did it...i figured out the dual boot
<towync> congrats =)
<tony__> everything works great...got beryl/aiglx installed and working
<tony__> just one question...any way to change the k-menu start icon
<kai_> wasup tony__
<tony__> was thinking of changing it to a kubuntu icon or something
<tony__> any help would be much appreciated
<tony__> hello?
<eyeless> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Jucato> tony__: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<eyeless> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tony__> thanks jucato...i'll try the url..not sure what kbfx is either..sorry i'm a noob
<towync> yeah thx jucato earlier too, for setting up the superkaramba for me =)
<larson9999> i don't think i'm ready for transparency and cubed windows
<towync> i am so ready for transparency and cubed windows
<towync> but i can't get beryl to work =(((
<towync> i want feisty *sniff sniff* =)
<kdc1956> anyone know how to setup so you can watch dvd movied
<kdc1956> movies
<sungam> kdc1956 > !restricted
<sungam> other way aroound :)
<sungam> although he left...
<robotgeek> too bad.
<robotgeek> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robotgeek> oh well...
<BlueMage> how can I get VMWare working?
<LjL> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BlueMage> thanks!
<Jucato> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<LjL> you can use www.easyvmx.com to create new virtual machines for it, since the player doesn't allow that intrinsically
<BlueMage> okay, thanks
<draik> Where can I get flash 9?
<robotgeek> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robotgeek> draik: i think your best bet at this point of time is the adobe site
<draik> robotgeek: I'm at the adobe site, but got nothing
<robotgeek> draik: what is your architecture?
<Jucato> err..
<BackPacker> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 from a magazine DVD that also included KDE. I logged out of Gnome and back into KDE but it still uses gdm on booting. To use kdm instead, is it enough just to install the kdm package and uninstall gdm, or would I need to do more?
<Jucato> draik, robotgeek: Flash 9 beta 2 is available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> hm...
<draik> robotgeek: Edgy
<draik> robotgeek: i386
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> that's just not right :P
<der_steppenwolf> does kubuntu support ascii character set for the file systems?
<Jucato> draik: enable edgy-backports, you can get Flash 9 beta 2
<der_steppenwolf> it is annoying that you can't see correctly the character of files
<draik> Jucato: I have them enabled
<linopil> isapnp noot in edgy ?
<Jucato> draik: sudo apt-get update?
<majnoon> ok trying to install this
<draik> says that the flashplugin-nonfree is already updated
<BackPacker> Can anyone answer my kdm question?
<Jucato> draik: um.. ok... hold on... this is strange...
<method|> is there a good newsreader that supports nzb's besides klibido
<draik> Jucato: Yup
<method|> for some reason klibido isnt reading nzb's correctly
<majnoon> install script crashed :(
<draik> Do I want the installer or stand alone player?
<gnomefreak> installer to view flash sites
<method|> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> stand-alone woul dbe to make them or view downloaded flash movies
<gnomefreak> method|: akregator?
<draik> gnomefreak: Installer it is
<Jucato> draik: can you do an "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree"?
<gnomefreak> not so much a news reader though but i have my news on an rss feed to there
<majnoon> ok i'm on the net is there a script i can download to install this ??
<draik> Jucato: Yeah. What info do you need?
<Jucato> draik: how many versions are listed?
<gnomefreak> majnoon: what ar eyou installing?
<draik> 2
<gnomefreak> are*
<Jucato> draik: do you have something like " 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1"?
<gnomefreak> draik: what are the 2 repos listed ;)
<majnoon> kubuntu  on cd it SAYS version 6.06 lts
<draik> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1 0
<gnomefreak> majnoon: to download the ISO go to kubuntu.org
<draik> 7.0.68~ubuntu3 0
<draik> Those are the 2
<Jucato> draik: if that's the one on top, then you already have Flash 9 beta 2
<Jucato> apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree
<draik> Jucato: Yup, 9 is on top
<Jucato> so there, you have Flash 9
<gnomefreak> majnoon: wait you wan tto install it and you have a cd already?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Is it possible to watch .wmv's?
<draik> Umm...
<Jucato> I_Eat_Plastic: yes. install the w32codecs
<majnoon> nm it LOOKS like it running now
<gnomefreak> majnoon: just pop the cd in and reboot in the bios make sure you are booting to cdrom first
<draik> Jucato: Version: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<Jucato> !w32codecs | I_Eat_Plastic
<ubotu> I_Eat_Plastic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> nite Jucato
<I_Eat_Plastic> Thank you.
<Jucato> draik: apt-cache show will list the 2 versions, which version is listed as installed?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: bye! :)
<majnoon> nm it LOOKS like it running now
<draik> Jucato: That's the thing. policy shows 9 as installed. show has version 7. What gives?
<Jucato> I might be wrong about policy... hold on
<cpk1> policy shows available and installed
<Jucato> I presumed that the one on top will be the installed
<draik> How can I change "show" from stating v7?
<majnoon> ok 1 minor question to start (switching from mepis)
<Jucato> draik: hold on. you might not have Flash 9 installed after all
<draik> ok
<Jucato> did you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<majnoon> if do auto partitionining it does 1 partition and 1 swap ??
<Jucato> draik: then "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<draik> yup
<draik> I get nothing
<Jucato> draik: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<draik> one sec...
<majnoon> was wondering if do auto partitionining it does 1 partition and 1 swap ??
<majnoon> mepis did 1 for / and 1 for /home and 1 for swap
<BluesKaj> can anyone suggest a utility for erasing dvdrws other the reformat option in K3B ?
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35348/
<Jucato> draik: you are using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<draik> I think so
<rance> would someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35347/  I posted a writeup about a sound problem on a knew kubuntu install.
<draik> yup
<rance> would someone mind looking at it
<Jucato> draik: there were problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com for the past days. I'm not sure if they've been resolved
<draik> I also get this... Jucato: PM
<majnoon> and will dist upgrade get me latest version ??
<draik> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<draik>   404 Not Found
<draik> Sorry, I thought the error would be longer
<Jucato> draik: do you mind changing to uk.archive.ubuntu.com temporarily? I'm not sure if the problem with the US archives has been fixed
<draik> I can't care less. As long as I get what I need and it's usable I'm happy
<majnoon> Jucato:  was wondering if do auto partitionining it does 1 partition and 1 swap ??
<Jucato> majnoon: afaik, yes
<majnoon> THAT good
<majnoon> and will dist upgrade get me latest version ??
<Jucato> dist-upgrade from?
<majnoon> <<has 6.06
<Jucato> ah you need very special instructions
<Jucato> and if you're just installing now, I suggest install directly to Edgy if you want
<draik> UK for backports only or all?
<majnoon> doing from cdrom got in mail
<Jucato> draik: try for backports only
<Jucato> !upgrade | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<majnoon> <<semi used to deb derives
<draik> Jucato: Nope. No upgrade for flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> majnoon: there are special instructions for upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<majnoon> i can do that after install ??
<kai_> wausp Jucato
<Jucato> majnoon: you should do that *after* the install :)
<Jucato> draik: really strange...
<majnoon> An error occurred while loading http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade:
<majnoon> The process for the http://wiki.kubuntu.org protocol died unexpectedly.
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<majnoon> does the live cd have lynx or links ??
<uwo> hi all. just compiled ffmpeg to encode videos for ipod - it works, but only with sudo. as normal user i get /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory. any help?
<Jucato> majnoon: not that I'm aware of
<majnoon> nope :(
<Jucato> draik: ok, I'm just going to work on a hunch. move everything to uk.archive.ubuntu.com, and disable Seveas's repo
<_sergio> hello, why kubuntu shows incorrect us-ascii characters?
<Jucato> draik: and sudo apt-get update (as always)
<nagyv> If I can not get webcam chat working between my girlfriend (uses windows) and myself, I will switch back to windows. I am really disappointed now! :(
<draik> k. One sec
<_sergio> hagyv: use amsn
<nagyv> _sergio: it does not recognizes my webcam, although any other program does
<majnoon> does the rep have the mplyerhq.hu ver of mplayer in it ??
<Jucato> is there a png to .ico converter in KDE/Kubuntu/Linux?
<_sergio> are you behind a firewall?
<kai_> where can I go to get my joysticks working? is there a wiki for that too
<draik> Jucato: Does nothing. Still where I'm at
<Jucato> draik: ok that's just so strange...
<draik> yup
<_sergio> edgy has many problems with non-ascii characters, right?
<Jucato> draik: hm.. how did you install flashplugin-nonfree the first time?
<draik> same way
<Jucato> apt-get install?
<draik> yup
<_sergio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306139
<_sergio> is there any solution?
<Jucato> draik: hm.. one last try. remove flashplugin-nonfree then reinstall it...
<Jucato> draik: other than that, I'm stumped
<_sergio> nagyv: are you behind a firewall?
<majnoon> Jucato: found the directions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<nagyv> _sergio: yes, and could not find out how to set up my router (I think I have set it up)
<Jucato> majnoon: no. don't follow those
<nagyv> _sergio: now I am trying ekiga and sip, but I have never used it, my girlfriend neither, and actually we have no idea how to get it working
<Jucato> majnoon: on second thought... it's "almost" the same as the KubuntuUpgrade instructions
<Jucato> majnoon: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade this one is more complete
<Kervan> dou you have /etc/init.d/hpijs file?
<Jucato> abh.. brb...
<garret> I could use some help fixing an issue with KDE after upgrading to edgy, I do not have most of the features on the command bar at the bottom of the screen.
<_sergio> nagyv: you have to open the port 1863 and then the ports 6891 to 6900
<_sergio> nagyv: have u done it already?
<nagyv> _sergio: not for 1863
<coreymon77> oksu
<coreymon77> help people
<nagyv> _sergio: do I need to reboot the router?
<coreymon77> i just installed my new alink101 pci network card
<coreymon77> atheros cipset
<Erich-K> How can I find out how much RAM I have?
<coreymon77> now i load up kubuntu
<coreymon77> and it automatically changed interfaces from ra0 (my old card) to ath0 (the new one)
<coreymon77> i run the iwconfig command
<coreymon77> and iwconfig says everyhtings all right
<coreymon77> but i cant connect to the internet
<coreymon77> help
<coreymon77> please?
<coreymon77> help?
<majnoon> ok but it http NOT https
<draik> Jucato: You here?
<notech> can you ping anything by ip address?
<_sergio> nagyv: maybe
<coreymon77> whome?
<notech> coreymon77:  can you ping anything by ip address?
<coreymon77> not sure
<coreymon77> id have to restart to check
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so first check if i can ping anything
<coreymon77> like my router
<coreymon77> if i can?
<notech> coreymon77: if pinging works then the DNS(nameserver) entry is missing
<coreymon77> (im in windows now so im gathering a list of things to do before i restart)
<garret> All is there a command one can run to re-set KDE?
<draik> How do you install *.tar.gz?
<coreymon77> notech, and how would i fix that?
<notech> tar zxvf
<joscha> Hi, i'm getting my brand-new Intel 64Bit DualCore System tomorrow... can i use the AMD64 iso for install or should i go for the i386 iso?
<draik> garret: CTRL+ALT+[BACKSPACE] 
<notech> coreymon77: i'm not on kubuntu, wherever you configure interfaces
<draik> garret: sorry, that's to restart, not reset
<coreymon77> whats the dns(nameserver)?
<draik> notech: thank you
<Erich-K> How can I find out how much RAM I have?
<uwo> hi all. ffmpeg works only with sudo, as regular user i get /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory. anyone help?
<uwo> .
<der_steppenwolf> Erich-K: free
<notech> coreymon77: either you get it from your isp and set it statically, or you get it from your isp or router by dhcp. either way you need to verify its there
<sungam> uwo: try changing properties?
<coreymon77> notech what is it though?
<Erich-K> der_steppenwolf: Thanks
<sungam> joscha: get a 686 disk :)
<uwo> sungam: which properties?
<notech> coreymon77: whats a DNS entry?
<sungam> uwo:  two secs
<notech> coreymon77: its an ip address to whatever you are using for a nameserver, it translates ip addresses to url's
<coreymon77> notech i mean the nameserver thing
<coreymon77> whats the nameserver
<sungam> uwo: try 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/ffmpeg'
<joscha> sungam: you mean i386?
<uwo> sungam: /usr/bin/ffmpeg - no such file or directory...
<sungam> joscha: no, I mean i686 if you can find one
<coreymon77> notech whats the nameserver
<sungam> uwo: 'whereis ffmpeg'
<notech> coreymon77: since you don't seem to know it then i assume you never set it manually before. try to reconfigure the interface for dhcp
<uwo> sungam: ffmpeg is in /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<coreymon77> oh no
<coreymon77> i use static ips
<sungam> uwo: try 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg' then :)
<joscha> this would still be 32Bit, i don't know how much of kubuntu is compatible for 64Bit Processors
<notech> coreymon77: then you must have set a nameserver before with the old card, configure it again
<uwo> sungam: still doesn't work - do i need to link it?
<majnoon> joscha: if i do that right away after reboot then shouldn't take too long (on cable isp)
<coreymon77> actually
<coreymon77> i dont think i did with linux
<coreymon77> w/e
<sungam> uwo: might be a good idea :)
<notech> coreymon77: had to, you can't resolve url's without one
<uwo> sungam: do you know how? just link file1 file2?
<coreymon77> no i mean i dont think i set a static on linux
<coreymon77> just windows
<sungam> uwo: sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<sungam> uwo: sudo ln -s <source> <dest>
<uwo> sungam: tnx !
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> notech what do i do if i cant ping ips
<notech> coreymon77: then your router probably issues ip's by dhcp, configure it for dhcp
<sungam> uwo: did it work?
<coreymon77> now lets say i cant ping ips
<coreymon77> then what
<uwo> sungam: yes!
<notech> coreymon77: then you haven't gotten a correct ip address assigned to interface, or something wrong with the driver
<sungam> uwo: you came up with the solution, not me... enjoy :)
<coreymon77> notech, should i give you a link to the manufacturer page of the card i have?
<notech> coreymon77: you should start by making sure the interface is configured for dhcp
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> ill go do that now
<coreymon77> brb
<flaccid> how do i op myself on freenode on channel i have access in
<Jucato> flaccid: maybe they would know in #freenode (or #freenode-social)
<flaccid> you have to wait to voiced to speak
<Jucato> oh
<flaccid> which is usually a few hours
<majnoon> Jucato: : if i do that right away after reboot then shouldn't take too long (on cable isp)
<majnoon> ??
<notech> flaccid: /msg chanserv help op
<Jucato> depends on your connection and the server
<majnoon> the stuff on the wiki
<majnoon> 3 mb connection
<Jucato> that'd be ok I guess
<majnoon> because this looks like a BARE BONES setup
<flaccid> notech: yeah i need more access apparently to op myself
<dmarkey> anyone know much about KDM?
<flaccid> a bit
<majnoon> <<know enough to leave it alone
<flaccid> hehe
<dmarkey> hmm.. i dunno if this is possible but, say i set it to olny allow only graphical login per user
<dmarkey> one*
<majnoon> i THINK that is possible but no know HOW
<majnoon> try kde.org
<dmarkey> nono, i know its possible to only allow one graphical login
<draik> Jucato: I GOT IT! Thanks
<dmarkey> but what i want to do is when the person logs into another location, thier session comes up from before
<coreymon77_> bingo!
<coreymon77_> i set a static
<coreymon77_> and enabled the device] 
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping
<coreymon77_> and its works!
<notech> working is good
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<Admiral_Chicago> offtopic?
<Jucato> joining...
<ironfroggy> anyone know of a firefox extension that i can install on multiple boxes and sync which other extension i have installed?
<coreymon77_> ironfroggy: i know of one to sync bookmarks
<Admiral_Chicago> ironfroggy: i think i've heard of one, but i don't recall it
<ironfroggy> coreymon77_: no i want to sync extensions
<majnoon> though FIRST thing me do will be get a tv program to watch tv during the update
<majnoon> this install ALMOST as slow as windoze
<majnoon> but you CAN use it during the install
<majnoon> no remember putting root pass in here
<majnoon> ok HOPEFULLY brb
<kubuntu> hello, where can i download wine for kubuntu?
<kubuntu> http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kubuntu> thanks
<flaccid> wtf
<kubuntu> dont be fucking cursing in here
<LjL> not funny
<Jucato> at least he didn't say the f word explicity
<murrlin_> test, sorry
<angasule> Jucato: furry?
<Jucato> angasule: funky :)
<kubuntu> xD
<angasule> heh
<kubuntu> wine
<kubuntu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<majnoon> Jucato:
<majnoon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<majnoon>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> are you following the steps in the guide?
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<majnoon> yup
<majnoon> install xorg first ??
<Jucato> which step are you know in?
<Jucato> s/know/now
<majnoon> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<Jucato> you're done with "apt-get -u dist-upgrade"?
<majnoon> let me see somthing i THINK me missed something
<majnoon> THAT what me missed :)
<majnoon> no see any tv programs though
<majnoon> can i use some of the standard debian repos too Jucato??
<Jucato> no
<majnoon> i do have a tv/radio card and don't see ANY tv/radio progams
<BluesKaj> TVTime will work
<fyrmedic> What app do I need to use to view logs from terminal
<majnoon> it not listed in repo me think
<fyrmedic> will nano work?
<Jucato> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<majnoon> no sound in amarok :(
<Jucato> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<Jucato> majnoon: 2 tv viewers
<Jucato> majnoon: trying to play mp3's?
<BluesKaj> XDTV as well
<BluesKaj> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :P
<majnoon> streams
<Jucato> ah you probably need some codecs.
<majnoon> no SOUND
<Jucato> have you tried playing other types of sounds? do system sounds work?
<majnoon> system sounds work
<majnoon> fat32 partitions work ok ??
<Jucato> it's a codec problem. you need to install those
<BluesKaj> I just installed xdtv .., needs mmpython and some xtra libs like libxdtv-i18n-1.4.0.1
<Jucato> you can read/write from/to fat32, if that's what you mean
<majnoon> normal mount ??
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ironfroggy> why are new-style classes apparently slower than old-style classes? (http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2006_12_02.shtml#e571)
<majnoon> no playing mp3's
<ironfroggy> wrong chan...
<sungam> !restricted > majnoon
<killermach_> easyubuntu is complaining that I don't have a public key on my system to authencate the install.... how do I fix this??
<Jucato> !mp3 | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !multiverse | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Realistico> hola
<Realistico> hello
<lost123> hello
<lost123> i need some help
<fyrmedic> What app do I need to use to view .log files in terminal? Or will nano work for that?
<Realistico> how do I get WMA,WMV and the rest to play on ubuntu KDE
<lost123> im tring to get kubuntu 6.10 running...
<Realistico> What do you mean with running?
<Jucato> Realistico: download and install w32codecs
<Jucato> !w32codecs | Realistico
<ubotu> Realistico: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lost123> when i enter start from the cd it...
<Realistico> Where do I get W32codecs
<lost123> when i boot from the live cd...
<Jucato> Realistico: fromthat RestrictedFormats page
<lost123> and press start or watever
<lost123> some green loading text comes at the top and then the kubuntu loading screen comes
<Realistico> Do you have a good working cd?
<lost123> after long while...i kust get a black screen with a curser(u know what i mean...like a DOS screen) but i cant type anything...
<majnoon> my video is screwy
<lost123> is this ment to happen...
<lost123> i think so...
<lost123> ???
<majnoon> no can play *&%^*&^*&^C mp3's
<lost123> iv been tring ti get htis thing to work for ages....
<lost123> am i ment to just wait....
<lost123> whats ment to happen after thee loading screen??
<lost123> and how long is it ment load for....
<Realistico> it depents on how much ram you have.. try getting 512+
<FlameMaster> help! I was messing with Beryl and now all my windows' titlebars are gone! any suggestions?
<lost123> iv got 1 gig...
<lost123> so whats ment to happen after the loading screen??
<Realistico> should not take too long to load. It is possible that you have a damaged cd
<lost123> maybe...
<FlameMaster> help! I was messing with Beryl and now all my windows' titlebars are gone! any suggestions? <-- maybe if someone could sent me a backed-up profile (beryl+aiglx)?
<lost123> how do i check?
<i\o> Does anybody know an essay way that I could have my compute automatically back up a certain directory by zipping it and sending it to an ftp .. on a scheduled basis (in the background)?
<lost123> hellooo
<FlameMaster> help! I was messing with Beryl and now all my windows' titlebars are gone! any suggestions? <-- maybe if someone could sent me a backed-up profile (beryl+aiglx)?
<majnoon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<majnoon> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (edgy), package size 129 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<majnoon> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dragen> FlameMaster: "messing with beryl".  What did you do?
<majnoon> !phart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FlameMaster> Dragen: I modified an option, and when I saved, my titlebars went poof
<FlameMaster> Dragen: And I didn't have a saved profile
<Dragen> FlameMaster: can you try restarting X by hitting CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<FlameMaster> Dragen: Yes, maybe that will do. Too bad I can't do that on this box. restarting X/rebooting/shutdown will freeze my pc, and I have already reinstalled thrice. Anyways, I would have to reboot if I want to test...
<Dragen> welll.....
<Dragen> you can try restarting beryl
<Dragen> titlebars disappearing is a failure of Beryl
<FlameMaster> Dragen: Switched to KDEWin, closed beryl-manager, then started it again. Same thing :S
<Dragen> FlameMaster: ah you switched to KDE from Gnome?
<lost123> help me somebody...
<FlameMaster> Dragen. Nope. I'm using kubuntu, no gnome here.
<Dragen> FlameMaster: did you add these options to your xorg.conf file?  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<FlameMaster> Dragen: Nope.
<Dragen> FlameMaster: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FlameMaster> Dragen: I'm on my way
<FlameMaster> Dragen: I'm there
<Dragen> FlameMaster: Under your "Device" section and "Screen" section make sure you add this to it:
<Dragen> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<FlameMaster> I can paste it anywhere?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rance> could someone help me with strange sound card detection problem, Ive already read a lot of help, but I think this one is different, please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35361/
<FlameMaster> Dragen: what does that line do anyways?
<Dragen> FlameMaster: no, it goes IN the device and screen sections
<malik__> hi guyz is there any way that we can make konqueror remember n open the last session after it was closed?
<Dragen> It is a known fix to make beryl draw the titlebars.  sometimes it works, other times it doesn't.  It works for me though.
<FlameMaster> Dragen: do I have to restart X anyways? Because that would mean a reboot for me OTL
<Dragen> FlameMaster: Most likely, yes
<FlameMaster> Dragen: hey dude, my pc frozes whenever I restart X/reboot/shutdown (kubuntu edgy amd64 on a Prescott EM64T cpu). I have already reinstalled thrice, to no avail. Any ideas?
<Dragen> FlameMaster: you running nvidia?
<FlameMaster> nope, i810
<cps1966> use ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<FlameMaster> Dragen: it frozes with a black screen and a cursor on the top left corner, and it won't receive any input
<Dragen> cps1966: his machine freezes when he does that
<malik__> plus sec problem if some1 can guide me thru is that when i log off screen goes black n nothin works n i have to restart the comp
<Dragen> FlameMaster: Hmm interesting.  Have you installed the latest official vid drivers?
<FlameMaster> Dragen: even Alt+SysRQ+B won't work, until after some minutes
<malik__> even ctr alt backspace doesnt work
<FlameMaster> Dragen: well, I guess they are. Latest kubuntu and all, it's not like Intel drivers change that much
<FlameMaster> malik__: same problem here, kinda
<Telroth> I'm planning on doing some major updates to my system (new proc, new mobo, new ram, new graphics card). I'd really like to not install kubuntu again. What changes would I need to make to my configs to set up the new hardware correctly? (keeping same proc family, P4->core 2 duo (both x86))
<Dragen> FlameMaster: Latest drivers make a huge difference and solves a lot of problems.  that's usually the first place to start
<FlameMaster> Dragen: sudo aptitude update xserver-xorg-driver-i810?
<Dragen> FlameMaster: If that works, it's totally worth a shot.  Just be prepared.. I also suggest making a backup of your xorg.conf file just in case.
<malik__> but one thing u guyz might wanna know is when i have 2 users logged in n then i log off one n x crashes n then if press alt f7 it takes me back to login screen for the session of the user which is still there
<malik__> but with one user logged on its just a pain
<malik__> any ideas?
<FlameMaster> Dragen: Ok, so http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1646660 might work. I'll try and see what happens. I'll be back.
<Dragen> Ok FlameMaster, good luck!
<majnoon>  123kB/s 20m29s << not too bad speed for down loads
<malik__> guyz just one more question.......is it worth installing opera on kubuntu?
<malik__> n if i do is it hard to make multimedia codecs work with opera?
<solid_liq> malik__: just install it and see, Opera works well
<majnoon> opera USUALLY uses mozilla/firefox codecs/plugins no problem
<rance> could someone help me with strange sound card detection problem, Ive already read a lot of help, but I think this one is different, please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35361/
<majnoon> keyword is USUALLY
<majnoon> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sungam> majnoon: what's the issue with i810?
<majnoon> that my video card
<fyrmedic> how do I read .log files in terminal?
<majnoon> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<majnoon> !xdetv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdetv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<tony__> anyone here use a firewall?
<FaU|cOn> hi ! i have a problem with my orinoco based card (chipset HermesI). fresh install of Edgy.  when i try iwconfig eth0 mode monitor i got : Error for wireless request "set mode" (8B06)  set failed on device eth0; invalid argument
<tony__> FaU|cOn: sorry, i wouldn't know, maybe someone will show up that does
<killermach_> where are the games like chromium or openGL games for ubuntu?
<tony__> killermach_: have you tried apt-cache search?
<killermach_> tony__: nope.. been browsing synaptic
<tony__> killermach_: "apt-cache search opengl" or games
<killermach_> ok.. I did search games, and I looked in the Games Section..I'll look for openGL
<tony__> it should be in the default repositories
<killermach_> no chromium or opengl games.. this is a new install, maybe I haven't configured something yet..
<killermach_> my graphics ATI seem to be fine.. I have openGL screensavers
<majnoon> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm why do i have these vmnet interfaces?
<majnoon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tony__> killermach_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tony__> !ubotu
<tony__> anyone in here run a firewall?
<FlameMaster> is there a way to make kdesu not ask for my password for a fixed period of time at least?
<tony__> FlameMaster: there's a way for it to not ask for a password, not sure about a limited time though
<FlameMaster> tony__: that will do.
<tony__> FlameMaster: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_use_.22sudo.22_without_prompt_for_password_.28not_secure.29
<FlameMaster> tony__: do you know what do I have to do?
<FlameMaster> tony__: ah ok
<FlameMaster> tony__: thanks
<tony__> np
<majnoon> darn puter thinks bios set to utc
<FlameMaster> majnoon: same here. can't find a way to fix that
<FaU|cOn> is it normal that my pcmcia wlan card is named eth0 ?  should it be wlan0 ?
<musya> does anyone know how to make lines show in kdevelop?
<musya> i mean line numbers?
<flaccid> f11
<FlameMaster> tony__: uhhh does this work with kdesu too?
<tony__> FlameMaster: not sure
<FlameMaster> tony__: I'll try anyways. thanks for your assistance.
<tony__> no problem
<computer> hi everyone
<towync> hello all
<cpk1> FaU|cOn: every system is different, but i suppose that might be... odd
<towync> does anyone use 2xav with realplayer?
<towync> or i guess my question is, is there anyway to adjust the playback speed in realplayer
<towync> on linux
<majnoon> no tvprograms in apt-cache search
<cpk1> majnoon: eh?
<majnoon> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<majnoon> like that
<cpk1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk1> add the correct repo
<majnoon> ok need to wait a while though :(
<majnoon> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<majnoon>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<towync> is anyone able to adjust playback speed while watching webcast on linux realplayer10?
<towync> is anyone able to adjust playback speed while watching webcast on linux realplayer10?
<towync> oops sorry
<towync> spamed once =) lol
<towync> what aim should i download for linux? gaim looks ugly =(
<Jucato> there's Kopete
<towync> aim 1.5 doesn't look too much better, is there some IM program that can connect to aim but looks better?
<towync> o
<towync> i use kopete but doesn't that lead me to gaim?
<cpk1> kopete is pretty good
<cpk1> towync: huh? i think you are confused, gaim and kopete both connect to the AIM server
<Jucato> why would Kopete lead you to gaim?
<towync> hehe how do i configure kopete again, right now when i click kopete, it leads automatcally to gaim
<towync> i don't know, i think the first time i tried kopotee, i use it to open gaim
<Jucato> towync: GAIM is not AIM
<cpk1> and they are 2 very different programs
<towync> sorrie =) im complete newbie
<towync> i c my aim buddy list in kopete right now, does that mean i'm good to go?
<cpk1> yup
<cpk1> you could also use kopete for irc if you wanted
<bobsaget> DCC SCHAT isoiledmypantaloon
<towync> cool
<towync> what about this wallet thing
<cpk1> and you can use several other protocols with kopete as well
<cpk1> thats the kde password manager
<towync> sometimes, i forgot when, it comes up the wallet needing a password
<towync> ic
<max_> what do i need to download for .wmv support
<towync> so now that i have kopete linked with aim automatically, how do i start irc? I looked at file, edit, and setting, nothing seems to match
<cpk1> towync: go to configure, accounts and then new
<max_> what do i need to download for .wmv support
<cpk1> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony__> max_: i believe VLC plays them
<sungam> I started beryl, and not only did it crash X, it reset my KDE configs :)
<xdrak> como actualizo de dapper a edgy
<Dr_willis> now thats a good crash.
<towync> wow this is nice
<sungam> !it > xdrak
<towync> cpk1: thx alot cpk1
<sungam> Dr_willis: it is... and just a little bit annoying :p
<Dr_willis> I would almost have to think it was a 'user did somthing wrong' kind of problem. :)
<towync> is there someway to change the theme/skin/look of kopete? it still doesn't look as nice as the new aim on windows =), think i'm asking for too much tho hehe
<sungam> Dr_willis: well.. not really... it happens every time I start beryl... so sure... it's something I've configured wrong, but it's still a pretty bad crash :)
<cpk1> towync: its made to integrate with the look of kde
<Dr_willis> Testing out Beryl on Sabayon Linux at the moment...  cute... for the first hour....
<Dr_willis> now its disabled. :)
<towync> cpk1:  ic, thx
<milaks> Hi. I've installed Eclipse with CDT, but when I try to start Eclipse it breaks with message that an error ocurred and that I should see log for more details. Log file is here:http://rafb.net/paste/results/4wG8tZ47.html
<milaks>  Does anyone know what is the problem?
<milaks> I've been to #eclipse but that channel is totaly useless
<crimsun> eclipse-cdt is fairly broken; it's being fixed for feisty
<milaks> crimsun: well I dont know if it is CDT that makes problems in my case, since it doesnt worl even without CDT.
<towync> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<towync> !AmIRC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AmIRC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> what...
<tony__> anyone recommend a good irc client besides Konversation?
<towync> i want better looking kopete lol
<towync> it looks like aim1.5
<towync> sort of lacking in eye-candiness
<towync> =)
<cpk1> ksirc?
<towync> !ksirc
<ubotu> ksirc: IRC client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 713 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<Dr_willis> eye candy causes ocular cavities
<Dr_willis> :)
<towync> does ksirc looked better? =)
<towync> hehe
<towync> i really don't know what that means, but ok =)
<towync> sounds cool when u say it =)
<FlameMaster> I'm wondering if there are frontends for irssi...
<towync> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Jucato> "eye candy causes ocular cavities" == eye candy burns holes in your eyes? :P
<towync> yeah prolly, cuz i'd be staring at them for prolonged periods of time
<towync> is there someone to change the look of kopete window? some other people have colorful skins =)
<towync> even their scroll bar is colored, although i'm not too into that lol
<tony__> towync: they may be using a kde theme, not sure
<towync> tony_ cool thx
<towync> do u actually see your name highlighted when i type your name before msgs?
<towync> cuz it keeps showing up as plain black on my screen
<tony__> towync: not to say there's not a way besides a kde theme, wouldn't mind myself but too busy to look into it
<towync> yeah i should be studying for midterms + finals
<tony__> yeah, shows up as red
<towync> cool =)
<towync> just making sure it works
<tony__> towync: there's also konversation themes you can add. kde-look.org has lots of them
<towync> o cool, thx so much, i'll look into that
<Jucato> tony__: konversation themes? you mean kopete, don't you?
<towync> i want both =)
<towync> i'm still configuring everything, it's facinating, tho a bit too time consuming as well lol
<Jucato> there are no "themes" for Konversation
<towync> o
<towync> i meant as much as i can get then hehe
<tony__> Jucato: no, there's lots of different themes for kde apps
<majnoon> <<< getting this :( klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<towync> sweet, i like the kopete styles!
<tony__> Jucato: smiley themes, i know, not much though
<Jucato> tony__: not the same kind themes as Kopete
<Jucato> Konversation doesn't have themes. only nicklist themes
<majnoon> try themes.org
<towync> tsk, darn it, i g2g study, thx so much for the help everyone tony jucato  majnoon ( if u were talking to me just now with themes. org, i sure will go look even if u weren't talking to me), tho i hoped I could have contributed more, but that'll take awhile till i get used to all this =) see y'all
<majnoon> Jucato: what this do ?? apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<Jucato> majnoon: it upgrades anything else that was left out
<flaccid> !utc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> not sure but not much left me think
<FreddyM> flaccid: worldtimeserver.com
<flaccid> FreddyM: huh?
<flaccid> i want to disable utc
<majnoon> how fix this ??/
<majnoon> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<majnoon>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<majnoon>  .
<FreddyM> sorrt thought you meant universal time...
<flaccid> i do mean that
<majnoon> Jucato: how fix klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'. ??
<majnoon> for konquror
<Jucato> not really sure
<majnoon> apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install not showing ANYTHING
<majnoon> it doing SOMETHING not showing anything though
<majnoon> took away from grep on NOW it doing something
<Quozl> Pardon me, autojoined without knowing it.
<flaccid> yeah thats not the best technique in the kubuntu wiki entry, majnoon
<Jucato> unfortunately, that's the one that works...
<majnoon> flaccid:  how fix klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'. ??
<nata1> how come it takes ages and forever to switch to administrationconsole in kde systempreferences?
<flaccid> that could be anything majnoon
<majnoon> !kio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> trying to get webpages in konquror
<flaccid> majnoon: yeah i've had it before
<flaccid> not much you can do
<flaccid> besides bug the devs
<towync> hi
<towync> i'm back again =)
<majnoon> trying to reinstall kdebase-kio-plugins
<Jucato> majnoon: that may be unnecessary...
<Jucato> you might want to try waiting after a reboot/restart
<Jucato> it might be caused by the upgrading process
<majnoon> ok installing firefox (just incase)
<Jucato> oh, is there an app which allows a user to create, edit, and view MoinMoin wiki pages locally/offline?
<majnoon> apache ??
<towync> Jucato: hello =), do you know how I can install the kopete theme I just downloaded?
<towync> i downloaded a .tar.gz file and i unzipped it
<FreddyM> Jucato: popular guy today huh?
<towync> but I'm not too sure how to apply the changes
<towync> hehe
<Jucato> FreddyM: heh... :)
<towync> he helps alot :0)
<Jucato> towync: Kopete -> Settings -> Configure... -> Appearance -> Chat Window -> Install...
<towync> yay thx so much =)
<majnoon> ok WISH ME LUCK
<towync> good luck, hope everything works out with no errors =)
<FreddyM> Jucato: it's Admiral_Chicago btw, i'm using a liveCD in a computer lab. don't want to use Microsoft
<Jucato> heh I know who you are :P
<mortici> how do i throttle up my laptops cpu?
<majnoon> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<majnoon> THAT WORKS
<Jucato> O.o
* majnoon does the happy dance
<mortici> ?
<Jucato> majnoon: you can check if you've fully upgraded to Edgy by typing "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<Jucato> to check if you've upgraded to KDE 3.5.5, go to Help -> About KDE in any KDE app
<majnoon> No LSB modules are available.
<majnoon> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<majnoon> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<majnoon> Release:        6.10
<majnoon> Codename:       edgy
<majnoon> that right ??
<Jucato> er.. next time use !pastebin, ok? :)
<Jucato> yes that's right
<majnoon> ok SORRY
<towync> just testing to see what !pastebin is, so you don't have to type again =)
<towync> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> no need to shout majnoon
<towync> sorry
<Jucato> ?
<towync> i just wanted to see what it was =)
<Jucato> it's ok
<towync> o i thought u said i was shouting =)
<towync> does anyone (yes, you lol) know how I can make Konsole transparent to the background?
<towync> like how they do in this link: does anyone (yes I'm thinking Jucato) know how I can make Konsole transparent to the background?
<towync> oops
<towync> sorry i tought i pasted link
<Jucato> lol
<towync> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48004
<towync> there =)
<tony134340> Jucato, yes, there's a plugin that can do it, forgot the name/link though
* Jucato redirects tony134340's answer to towync
<majnoon> where get tv software ??
<towync> lol
<towync> ty =)
<majnoon> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<towync> i'll try fetch it somewhere
<Jucato> tony134340: plugin?
<tony134340> i've tried xawtv but like tvtime much better
<Jucato> towync: Konsole -> Settings menu -> Schema -> Transparent Konsole
<Jucato> towync: if you want to make changes stick, Settings -> Save as Default
<tony134340> towync, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=48303
<towync> cool thank you =)
<Jucato> tony134340: that wasn't even true transparency in the link towync gave
<majnoon> but where get tony134340 ??
<tony134340> in case you didn't know, i am tony_, i'm just trying xchat so got a different nick
<towync> welcome back =)
<majnoon> !radio
<ubotu> radio: ncurses-based radio application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jucato> tony134340: do you realize that the "plugin" you just linked to requires XGL/Beryl?
<majnoon> Jucato: where get radio: ncurses-based radio application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB ??
<towync> ooo i hate xgl/beryl now =) i can never get that to work lol
<tony134340> Jucato, sorry, i'm busy and didn't take time to check but i thought i remembered there being one without beryl
<towync> just waiting for feisty =)
<majnoon> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> tony134340:  you can have pseudo-transparency with Konsole, without any plugins
<Jucato> majnoon: install it from Add/Remove Programs (check the "unsupported" box) or from Adept Manager
<tony134340> Jucato, i know. there's also a console on kde-look that has true transparency without beryl
<majnoon> ok will check
<FlameMaster> hey, anyone here that listens to TTA (The True Audio, lossless codec) files? Do you know of any player with support for it? Because amarok (xine) doesn't (it seems)
<SAngeli> Hi, can anybody please help me with k3b? I am unable to write dvd with +R? Anytyime I put a blank DVD in it does not like it and asks for an empty one. What to do?
<FlameMaster> SAngeli: download Nero linux?
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> tks
<towync> cool i got konsole transparent
<towync> well that was awhile ago but I thought I'd report progress lol
<towync> =)
<tony134340> towync, you could try yakuake for transparency
<Jucato> :)
<towync> o okies
<towync> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Jucato> yakuake uses Konsole settings, so that would be easy
<towync> nice, thx alot =)
<towync> o tony134340, I bookmarked your link as well =) one day, one day, one day when I have beryl set up after the finals, I'll most likely get to use that link =) thx
<towync> that one day hopefully comes before feisty release lol
<towync> anyways =)
<majnoon> me THIN i found
<Kiongku> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<dan__> does anyone know if i can re-partition my hard drive without losing my data
<tony134340> dan__, none are perfectly fail safe but nothing you usually have to worry about
<dan__> so if i just run qtparted i should be ok?
<tony134340> dan__, i've had good luck with gparted
<tony134340> yeah, i wouldn't worry
<dan__> nice ok thanx
<tony134340> np
<FlameMaster> dan__: I always ask for someone to lent me a external hd, backup all my stuff, then format
<FlameMaster> I have installed kubuntu, mandriva, centos on the same drive (with a pair of ntfs volumes on that drive) a dozen times and I have not screwed up so far
<tony134340> FlameMaster, me neither except when using partition magic a few years ago, it went kaput in the middle of partitioning
<tony134340> except then i wasn't tech'ed enough to know i could recover it so it was gone
<towync> does any one know how I can make Konqueror look like the one in the link http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48004
<towync> not the german part of course, but the lay out and the window transparency look =) thx in advance =)
<Jucato> towync: afaik, it is using the Crystal window decoration with Enable transparency turned on
<Jucato> I'm not sure what the widget style is
<flaccid> jucato is the theme spotter master
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> not really. Crystal is the only windeco I know that allows transparent borders
<SAngeli> how to download nero for linux?
<SAngeli> I do not see it in adept
<tony134340> Jucato, yeah, i use it but the transparency seemed a bit buggy when i allow the transparency
<Jucato> SAngeli: from the nerolinux website?
<SAngeli> jes, but I have never installed an apps on kubuntu. I see at http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-prog.html that I can download one of the two files. I assume this  downlaod NeroLINUX rpm trial version here is what I wish. right?
<towync> Jucato: hehe thx alot, sorry i was afk for a bit talking to parents =)
<SAngeli> Jucato, I finished to download it. Now, how to install it?
<Jucato> no, not the .rpm
<Jucato> SAngeli: download the DEB one
<SAngeli> ok will now
<SAngeli> then? Do I just click on it?
<dan__> how do i go about re=partioning my hard drive
<Jucato> SAngeli: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install package
<SAngeli> sorry Jucato where do I have to save the downloaded file?
<Jucato> SAngeli: anywhere you like
<towync> Jucato: so I just googled a bit and it says crystal window is already shipped with edgy, thank god lol, so how do I turn it on and activate its transparency?
<SAngeli> done
<Jucato> towync: it's already on. it's the one you are using by default
<Jucato> towync: go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decoration
<towync> ah ok, thx alot
<SAngeli> Jucato, thank you . i did it
<Jucato> Background tab -> Enable transparency...
<dan__> can someone tell me how i can repartition my hard drive without formating
<towync> cool, *trying it out*
<gator> sorry to but in guys - bran spankin noob here - Ive been working 3 day after work to get online with my usb wireless adapter - just got it working and frankly I had to tell someone...anywho how yall doin?
<Hansy> hi guys!!
<FlameMaster> gator: 'grats
<notech> gator: well, glad you got it working :)
<Hansy> i'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 on my new PC, but it won't detect the SATA drive - can anyne help?
<gator> ty-s
<Hansy> i have a Sapphire Pure Performance motherboard
<notech> Hansy: new pc? is sata enabled in the bios?
<Hansy> yes i tried as IDE, SATA and RAID no luck
<SAngeli> Jucato, thank you I am burning it now. I wonder how come k3b does not work where instead nero does?
<notech> Hansy: sorry, i've never had sata yet
<Jucato> SAngeli: I wouldn't really know... :)
<Hansy> in fact i lie my options were only RAID, IDE and some ther thingie
<Hansy> k well lemme try again.
<tony134340> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tony134340> anyone know how to get a user list with xchat? is there a certain command?
<notech> Hansy: Asus motherboard?
<notech> tony134340: you mean like /who ?
<towync> i think i settled with kopete =) after i accepted how it looked lol
<tony134340> notech: yeah, i guess. i'm new to irc and xchat doesn't show a user list like konversation
<notech> tony134340: oh, try grabbing it on the right side and drag left
<SAngeli> Jucato, thank you. Have a nice day
<Jucato> SAngeli: you're welcome
<towync> =)
<tony134340> notech: oh, ok. thanks. it was there, just smunched up
<notech> tony134340: yep, same happened to me :)
<towync> do you know to change font color for konsole?
<towync> i tried settings -> configure console ->
<towync> schema
<tony134340> notech: why is the kick option there? and what are the repurcussions if i kick someone out? lol
<towync> then -> shell color but it wouldn't let me save =)
<notech> tony134340: it'll tell you that you can't. you can hide that with a setting in preferences
<tony134340> notech: cool, i like this a little better than konversation although the color scheme's not as readable to me
<notech> tony134340: you can change text colors and things in preferences as well. i tend to change the overall look with gtk themes
<notech> tony134340: sorry, the kick and other buttons were under settings > advanced
<notech> heh, no. sorry, that was to alter the commands
<tony134340> notech: yeah, i noticed. i'm gonna check for some themes for it
<notech> tony134340: losing my mind, those buttons are under the 'view' menu item
<computer__> does anyone know how to have konqueror start as the one in here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48004
<computer__> my konqueror starts looking pretty ugly, with light blue background etc etc
<tony134340> notech: i don't seem to have a minimize button like konversation, is this normal?
<computer__> i have a minimaize button
<towync> i have a minimize button =
<towync> =)
<tony134340> notech: the blinking icon in konv. was useful
<notech> tony134340: should have all 3, min/max/x
<tony134340> i mean, a minimized icon
<towync> o
<notech> tony134340: oh, dunno. i use fluxbox so no icons
<towync> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<towync> i have minimized icon in my non fluxbox setup i think
<towync> it minimize to tray like any web page would
<notech> tony134340: it shows in the taskbar doesn't it?
<notech> tony134340: maybe i don't know what you mean by minimized icon
<naddar> anyone can help me with folow problem
<naddar> i have at home a router and my win pc can perfect internet.
<tony134340> notech: i don't have a taskbar, i use the application switcher
<naddar> here at my work my kubuntu works fine, when i go home and i add my kubuntu on my router i cant internet
<naddar> anyone?
<notech> naddar: does your win box get its ip address by dhcp?
<tony134340> someone help this man internet
<naddar> yup
<naddar> and strange thing is i can reach my router with my kubuntu
<notech> naddar: did you configure the interface on kubuntu to get its ip address by dhcp?
<musya> naddar: can you please explain what you are trying to do more clearly please?
<naddar> ok
<naddar> so i have a router, when i connect my cable to the router i get a IP
<naddar> i can reach the webpage from my router
<naddar> when i try to surf or chat or anything on the net it dont works
<naddar> when i start my windows on the same router it works fine
<musya> what if you connect directly to the internet without your router can you surf and such?
<notech> can you ping any outside ip addresses?
<Morg`> hi
<Morg`> I have a question
<Morg`> about Kubuntu
<naddar> i gues its a route problem but why i can reach the url then
<Morg`> I've never installed an OS before and I don't know how to burn the cd
<Morg`> as a data CD or as bootCD
<notech> naddar: you reach the router by ip address and not url, right?
<naddar> Morg`: you like to burn the kubuntu cd and start up with that right
<notech> Morg`: normally as an iso image
<naddar> notech: i can reach the url yeah
<naddar> Morg`: you have windows on your pc right
<Morg`> yes, I know it should be like an image, but should it be a bootable CD
<Morg`> yes
<Morg`> I have an XP
<naddar> Morg`: install burnatonce search for it in google (its free) and there open image burn the kubuntu cd boot and have fun
<notech> naddar: can you ping 66.102.7.147, which is a google ip address?
<naddar> nope
<Morg`> ok, 10x a lot :)
<naddar> notech: no i can't ping do a tracert ect
<notech> naddar: yeah, sounds like a router config issue then. probably need to check the routers as all routers are a bit different
<notech> routers docs
<naddar> gone check it tongiht again, lol
<naddar> yeah gone search for it, 1 thing i learn in linux READING :)
<naddar> but its fun
<notech> but this isn'r linux reading now :)
<notech> typo's
<musya> naddar: what type of router do you have?
<naddar> musya: its a router & print server from sweex
<naddar> but i have a few other here at my work gone check once that
<naddar> and try :)
<naddar> i borrow here 1 :)
<notech> i use a cisco router so i know its nothing like mine to configure. heh
<RoKFiT> does anyone know if i can upload songs to an mp3 player phone through USB?
<naddar> RoKFiT: did you read the manual? what phone you have?
<musya> naddar: i have never used there routers but login to you router and see if the virtual server or firewall is blocking your ip address. and can  you connect if you connect directly to your computer not through the router.,
<RoKFiT> nokia
<RoKFiT> the guy in the shop said windows
<RoKFiT> can it hurt to plug it in?
<notech> never tried a phone, but try 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug it in and see if it gets recognized and assigned a /dev/
<naddar> musya: here at my work it have security chap and pap so have to go to a url to get internet access
<RoKFiT> doesn't linux auto-detect usb?
<notech> shouldn't be able to hurt it by plugging it into a usb port
<RoKFiT> but does kde auto detect usb?
<naddar> that can be the problem to that my kubuntu things that i'ml here at my work
<musya> wait your not at work?
<musya> but your using your work computer right?
<naddar> now i am, :)
<musya> is your work on dhcp?
<musya> or static ips
<naddar> yeah but its my own installation of kubuntu :) i'm the administrator here :)
<naddar> dhcp
<notech> RoKFiT: it should, by theory anyway ;)
<musya> right but is your kubuntu on dhcp or static?
<naddar> RoKFiT: the best thing you can do is check some forums google for it and you will find a ms soft or a linux soft that works for that
<naddar> dhcp
<naddar> musya: my kubuntu is on dhcp
<musya> whats your ip?
<notech> naddar: does ifconfig show it getting a valid ip for your LAN?
<musya> naddar: how are you connected now?
<naddar> notech: I get IP GATEWAY ECT all normall
<naddar> but i will check the config once of the router, i gues it only can be a firewall problem
<notech> can the win box ping the kubuntu box?
<musya> i think it is a problem with your router connect and see.
<naddar> yeah anyway thanks for the info guy's
<naddar> A complete other question, somebody know a good tool to shrink dvd's in linux :)
<notech> what router model number?
<FreddyM> what command can i run to see what printers I have?
<FreddyM> I'm looking at this "Canon" but i want to know the model number if possible
<RoKFiT> well that sucks
<musya> naddar: what do you mean shrink dvds? what type of dvds
<naddar> notech: i'm at work at the moment i can't check that. Sorry thanks anyway to help
<naddar> movies 8gb into 4gb
<notech> FreddyM: can't physically look at the printer to get its model number off of it?
<notech> naddar: ok
<FreddyM> notech: i would, but i'm in a large building and I don't know where they are
<musya> hmmmm
<naddar> musya: linke dvdschrink in ms world :)
<FreddyM> i can find the printer by model number though
<musya> i dont know of a program in linux but i can do it in windows
<naddar> musya: ok gues its more easy for that to do it in windows.
<RoKFiT> how do i make directory as root
<musya> i get delayed responses from my keyboard and mouse to my screen sometimes do you guys know why that is? the keyboard or the video card, im running it off of the motherboard right now.
<musya> RoKFiT: sudo mkdir
<notech> FreddyM: nothing that i know of unless they put its model in as a comment or share name, assuming its a windows shared printer
<notech> naddar: k9copy or xdvdshrink, if kubuntu has them
<musya> naddar: i dont know if you got my messge...i have a thing come up about private messagging
<FreddyM> notech: no it's not, thanks anywyat
<naddar> musya: no i diddent get a message.
<musya> yea i havent registered my private messaging, do you have yahoo or msn or anything
<musya> notech: i didnt know linux has dvdshrink...wow
<notech> i use both on my other linux distro box
<RoKFiT> okay it gets recognized as a ttyACM0 USB ACM device
<RoKFiT> any ideas?
<naddar> musya: yup have msn aol uh more? :)
<musya> whats your msn?
<Vge> Hi, how do i modify file in kubuntu install if i cant login?
<Vge> i was so darn good with ldap it prevents me from login
<Vge> anyone?
<musya> Vge: what is your problem again?
<Vge> naah, after like 20 mins waiting the OS let me boot on root without asking a password, let me see if i can alter the "messed up" file
<Vge> musya: or, can you paste  uptill "shadow" line from /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Vge> didin
<Vge> t took a backup from what was there :)
<musya> i have never dealt with that, so i dont knwo how to really help you.....sorry...
<Vge> musya: i'm just asking what reads after passwd: in /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<Vge> i changed it to "files ldap", but my system was not really ready for it ^^
<notech> i'm not on kubuntu so not sure its the same, but i have... passwd: files compat
<musya> let me see
<musya> Vge: says compact
<notech> compact or compat ?
<notech> musya: ^
<musya> sorry compat
<Vge> ya?
<musya> yes
<musya> do you want me to send the whole thing to you?
<Vge> would be cool
<musya> how do you select all in nano?
<notech> i don't know nano
<Vge> hmm, select only to "shadow" i have rest normal
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know the konqueror package I need to right click and extract archives?
<musya> Vge: ok go here. http://64.185.115.16/nsswitch.conf
<musya> heres the whole file
<Vge> guess ill try that, ty
<Vge> but knowing nothing about subject, they go in order from left to right
<Vge> "more options"
<musya> what?
<Vge> so files would not hurt there i guess as notech had
<musya> what?
<musya> what do  you mean you confused me a bit
<Vge> "crosses fingers and boots"
<musya> did it work?
<notech> Vge: should probably use what kubuntu normally has as musya showed
<musya> anything else you need?
<Vge> musya: nope, boot's perfectly, ty
<musya> i was gonna go hop in the shower and eat a bit before bed, ill leave my computer on so you can look at the file if need be
<musya> ok, good, ill see you guys in a bit
<Vge> or, someone can help me to configure apache2 to use ldap calls?
<musya> what are idap calls?
<musya> if you dont mind me asking
<Vge> musya: well large companys use Ldap servers to handle user auth and storing information from those, kinda like passwd file but more in detail
<Vge> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<musya> oh, cool, ive been trying to get something like that on my computer to protect my directories.
<musya> hey how do you put kubuntu on standby?
<musya> after switching to kde i havent been able to find that option
<clot> Well... I'm in Kubuntu for the first time... installing atm... easy up till now ;)
<tibbar> where can I find konqueror's cache?
<tibbar> where can I find konqueror's cache?\
<clot> Is the user I made the ROOT user ?
<Jucato> !sudo | clot
<ubotu> clot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<clot> thanks m8!
<tibbar> where can I find konqueror's cache?
<clot> Where and how can I find my NTFS partitions ? And mount them ?
<musya> does anybody know?
<noiesmo> tibbar, look in ~/.kde/cache-
<clot> not used linux in... 5 years?
<musya> how to put it on standby ?
<tibbar> noiesmo: ty
<Jucato> !ntfs | clot
<ubotu> clot: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kalmah> Hello, how can i make my mounted win partition available to my non-root user? When i mount it gets r-x root only
<musya> how do you put kubuntu to sleep?
<kelvie> Is it possible to set up options for each extra kicker panel?
<kelvie> I use Edgy, and I recall being able to do this on another distro
<kelvie> there's no drop down box for each panel on here though :/
<jbruckman> sorry can't help...
<Jucato> kelvie: it's a KDE 3.5.5 bug. restart kicker by pressing Alt+F2 and entering: kdcop kicker kicker restart
<Jucato> you'll see the drop down list after restarting
<Jucato> restarting kicker
<kelvie> Jucato: er alt-f2 is run?
<kelvie> I rebound that key
<jbruckman> does anyone know anything about mythtv?
<Jucato> kelvie: yeah
<Jucato> you can also do it Konsole
<kelvie> Jucato: yeah :p
<kelvie> that command gives me an error
<kelvie> sure you typed it right? :o
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> dcop kicker kicker restart
<kelvie> awesome :p
<kelvie> Oh, and is there a way to make kicker panels taller without increasing button size?
<Jucato> not that I'm aware of
<kelvie> Jucato: hrm, alright, thanks
<Kruncik> hello
<Kruncik> all
<jbruckman> they only follow the size to a point, after that they stop growing.
<jbruckman> but they get pretty huge, so it's kind of a moot point
<kelvie> Yeah :/
<Kream> Linux awaaz 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<klerfayt> what's the short command to chat privately in irc?
<Jucato> klerfayt: /msg <nick>
<klerfayt> what does "ibm_acpi: ec object not found" in dmesg?
<naddar> anyone can tell me a good spam filter for my linux server (firewall)
<llutz> naddar: spamassassin
<naddar> llutz: is it good?
<llutz> naddar: it's widely used and seems to work fine if correctly configured
<naddar> llutz: thanks i will check the site once for this
<rgourchene> hi every body
<rgourchene> has anybody already used apache xml rpc API?
<naddar> rgourchene: hi
<rgourchene> hi
<rgourchene> has anybody already used apache xml rpc API?
<naddar> rgourchene: me no :(
<rgourchene> no pb, man
<fek> moin
<khymon> hi!
<khymon> anybody here which knows about cryptsetup problems under edgy?
<kalmah> Hi, do i need to do anything special to enable mp3s to play? neither media player installed with kubuntu is playing my mp3 files
<Vge> kalmah: start amarok and it should ask for "do you want to install mp3 support"
<eloquence_> same here
<scythe_lap> does anyone know, how to get maybe the last x messages from a newsgroup in knode? it only downloads the postings of the day :/
<scythe_lap> and, hi :)
<eloquence_> what's the command in console to ssses are running?ee what proce
<eloquence_> to see what processes ar running*
<eloquence_> and it's kill -9 <pid> to kill it right?
<Jucato> ps
<eloquence_> right .. k thanks
<chx> after doing an apt-get install j2re1.4 konq still refuses to run my internet bank
<chx> what else I need to do?
<eloquence_> how can i tell kubuntu to look at my kubuntu cd for amarok
<eloquence_> rather than getting it from the net
<chx> mmm nevermind, changing the path from java to /usr/bin/java did the trick
<thomas> hallo
<thomas> is somebody her?
<thomas> i have an problem with my keyboard
<thomas> on kubunto
<thomas> it doesnt work
<tommy> hello
<tommy> nmap says EVERY ip i scan is up
<tommy> is it bugged ?
<tommy> Starting Nmap 4.10 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-12-05 10:59 CET
<tommy> Host 99.99.99.99 appears to be up.
<Ash-Fox> tommy, 255.255.255.255 ?
<tommy> all
<tommy> they are ALL up
<Ash-Fox> I am asking about 255.255.255.255 in particular
<tommy> no that one is down
<tommy> strange
<tommy> cause i can type in any ip i want
<Ash-Fox> tommy, what about 244.0.0.1 ?
<tommy> it says Strange read error from 244.0.0.1: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Ash-Fox> Okay. well, it could be iptables redirecting traffic for some reason, or your gateway computer.
<Kabal> Is there a good alternative for Windows Movie Maker?? I use Kubuntu 6.10
<Ash-Fox> This is usually done by trasparent/passive proxies on a network.
<Ash-Fox> Kabal, not that I'm aware of.
<Kabal> Ash-Fox: not any?
<Kabal> Or a good alternative for (win) Irfanview ?
<Ash-Fox> Kabal, as I said, not that I know of. There could be, but I don't know them. If you find one, please let me know :P
<Ash-Fox> I use gwenview
<Ash-Fox> it integrates directly into konqueror with the preview option :)
<tommy> hmm
<Ash-Fox> has next/forward buttons too, image conversion support.
<Kabal> Ash-Fox: I use gwenview too..(great soft) but it lacks so much functionality :(
<tommy> Ash-Fox: is there anything i can do ?
<Kabal> I'm searching my #ss off here for a Movie Maker alternative.. but if I find one.. I'll let ya know
<Ash-Fox> tommy, like what? If you want to find what truely is using IPs on the network, 'ip -a'
<Ash-Fox> err 'arp -a'
<Jucato> a lot of gwenviews power could be "unlocked" by installing kipi-plugins
<Jucato> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Kabal> Jucato: kipi-plugins?
<Ash-Fox> kino is a DVD-DV editor..
<Ash-Fox> DVI or whatever you call it
<Jucato> hm.. I wonder if we have virtualdub in the repos
<Jucato> !virtualdub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualdub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> nah
<Ash-Fox> :/
<Jucato> !kipi-plugins
<ubotu> kipi-plugins: image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2347 kB, installed size 9060 kB
<Jucato> but they're for images mainly
<Ash-Fox> I have tried using Kino in the past, but it can't even open most movie formats. It's funny because there are so many libraries on linux available that could be used to make a movie editor.
<tommy> Ash-Fox: but when i do a ping i get the correct info
<tommy> its only nmap that is buggy
<Kabal> Ash-Fox: thanx I for the plugin tip.. will try it out :)
<Ash-Fox> tommy, arp -a, and nmap relies on if a tcp socket connection is open.
<Ash-Fox> tommy, if you have a transparent/passive proxy, it will always that some socket is open.
<tommy> ic
<momal> Does anyone know how I might beable to get libc6 >= 2.5 | I have edgy, and im after liblua5.1 but it needs libc6 >= 2.5 and I have 2.4 and there isn't any packages I can find for it.
<xavier_> salut a tous
<tommy> tnx for the info
<momal> !info liblua5.1
<ubotu> Package liblua5.1 does not exist in any distro I know
<momal> !liblua5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblua5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> !info libc65
<ubotu> Package libc65 does not exist in any distro I know
<momal> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<Voker57> hi, can you help me? I have some problems with nvidia drivers
<Voker57> X throws me back to login screen
<Voker57> again and again
<Voker57> heeelp
<tony134340> how do i use a program from apt-get install when it leaves no shortcut anywhere?
<Voker57> tye its name in Konsole
<Voker57> *type
<tony134340> it didn't work
<tony134340> alsa-tools-gui doesn't work
<Voker57> hmm
<tony134340> it's done it for probably 1/8 of the files i've installed
<intelikey> lets all just be brutally honest for one day and see if the world really ends like the liberals keep telling us it will if we are not diplomaticly polite and politicly correct...
<intelikey> tony134340 alsa[tab] [tab] 
<tony134340> intelikey: 218 possibilites
<intelikey> so find the one you want among them
<tony134340> i got it anyway. just used the adept gui. shows lots of info
<tommy> Ash-Fox: now nmap works perfectly when i run it as root
<intelikey> hmmm odd alsa[tab] [tab]   shows two things here.
<intelikey> i can't believe that one package installed another 216 commands...
<Voker57> is anyone to help me with nvidia drivers??
<intelikey> !nv | Voker57
<ubotu> Voker57: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> been there ^  ?
<naddar> Voker57: what about
<momal> Does anyone know how I might beable to get libc6 >= 2.5 | I have edgy, and im after liblua5.1 but it needs libc6 >= 2.5 and I have 2.4 and there isn't any packages I can find for it.
<tony134340> intelikey: it's not, seems to give me all kinds of stuff unrelated to alsa
<Voker57> [13:34:12]  <Voker57> X throws me back to login screen
<Voker57> [13:34:18]  <Voker57> again and again
<intelikey> tony134340 not putting a space in there are you ?
<tony134340> yep
<naddar> did you check the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<naddar> make sure your size is ok 1024 x ect
<Voker57> naddar: yeah. I have even reverted it to backup
<Voker57> it is stuck anyway
<naddar> Voker57: strange
<intelikey> tony134340 figures
<intelikey> momal   /lib/libc.so.6 --version    what have you got ?
<naddar> Voker57: i had that before to and just whas the settings i go lower and it worked
<naddar> 780 X or something
<momal> intelikey: GNU C Library development release version 2.4, by Roland McGrath et al.
<naddar> intelikey: i have the same version as you asked
<intelikey> naddar i didn't ask
<intelikey> naddar page-up
<momal> intelikey: liblua5.1/liblua5.1-dev need libc6 2.5 or higher and seems ubuntu only has 2.4 :(
<momal> im on edgy as well
<Voker57> naddar: yeah, it says something likesync overflow in logs. i'll try that
<Voker57> naddar: where to change them in xorg.conf?
<naddar> Voker57: normaly you should see something like subsection "display"
<intelikey> momal i'd sujest you find another way.  you don't want to change libc6 unless it's an absolute nessecity
<Voker57> hmm ok i will install something for viewing ext3 from win32 and see
<momal> I need liblua5.1 or I can't compile a server.
<intelikey> what server?
<momal> there is no other way.. I need libc6 2.5 or have liblua5.1 install without needing libc6... otserv (open tibia)
<naddar> Voker57: normaly its not that difficult, just try to find in google or somewhere the exact settings and add them in there.
<intelikey> momal good luck with it then.
<momal> bit stupid why i can't have libc6 2.5 ??
<naddar> anyone know a good tool to change theme's in kde :) i never use kde so much :)
<naddar> and a good site where i can get themes
<intelikey> because it's too new,  as in not in the upstream repos yet
<intelikey> momal you can check ubuntu+1  fisty  and see if it will have 2.5    but changing libc is a major change to the system.
<intelikey> momal wait.  you said "or have liblua5.1"   you can   that's avalable in dapper...   liblua5.1-0 - Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language
<intelikey> liblua5.1-0-dev - Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language
<intelikey> !liblua5.1-0
<ubotu> liblua5.1-0: Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.1-2 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 204 kB
<intelikey> it's in universe
<intelikey> what's the problem with that ?
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me with my sound?  I have lost sound on my machine for some reason.
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<momal> intelikey: how do i get it under edgy then? it doens't show up in reps :S
<intelikey> try that DebuggingSoundProblems page compilerwriter
<intelikey> momal did you not see what ubotu posted on it.  it's in the universe repo for edgy  look ^
<intelikey> momal if you have universe enabled and your database up to date  it's avalable to you through your package manager
<intelikey> !repos | momal
<ubotu> momal: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<momal> ahh... my sources file was screwed... installed it now.. lets see if this server compiles now
<intelikey> you've been at this long enough now to know how to setup sources....   :)
<momal> yea they get bugged everynow and again and i forgot them >_<
<khymon> hi there!
<khymon> anybody here who can help me with cryptsetup?
<intelikey> so the correct diagknoses is pebcak
<Ash-Fox> !Cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> I'm suprised that isn't packaged.
<khymon> really nobody here able to help me with cryptsetup?
<intelikey> khymon nope.
<khymon> k
<intelikey> at not if you don't ask a question, describe a problem; or explain a desired end result
<intelikey> at least not
<khymon> i am dealing with the bug known from https://launchpad.net/products/upstart/+bug/62751
<intelikey> possably not if you do all the above.....
<khymon> and i simply cant get it working...
<eilker> how to open port 4662 ? (amule port)
<szymon> jest ktos z polski???
<intelikey> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eilker> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<khymon> intelikey forget about it. i will reinstall dapper, it's really working. edgy seems to be a little bit built on the edge to me...
<Ropechoborra> Hi, I'm trying to share my internet connection (with kubuntu edgy) to a Windows XP Laptop via LAN... I recive pings from the laptop but i cant access from it to my kubuntu pc.. any ideas?
<Ropechoborra> It may be a Samba config problem...
<Ropechoborra> Dont have much idea =(
<_vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> Is anyone else having big problems with bugs.kde.org?
<momal> New error now.... /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llualib5.1 | why would it be saying that If I have the lib installed and dev packages and that :S
<intelikey> khymon
<intelikey> impatients is mother
<intelikey> impatients is the mother of destruction
<intelikey> momal run sudo ldconfig     see if it helps
<intelikey> probably wont but worth a try
<intelikey> it's cheep wont cost much.
<momal> nope didn't work :(
<intelikey> didn't cost much to try...
<intelikey> momal apt-cache search liblualib
<nose> hello
<momal> liblualib is only for 4.0 and 5.0 it was apparently merged with liblua5.1 for 5.1
<momal> I have them al installed anyhow :p
<intelikey> hmmm that may be the problem
<intelikey> liblualib50 - Extension library for the Lua 5.0 programming language
<intelikey> liblualib50-dev - Extension library for Lua 5.0: static and headers
<ksoviet> caedes
<intelikey> that's dapper.
<clot> Is there some console comand for me to see all my disks ? How much space is used and how much is left ?
<intelikey> df -h
<clot> thanks
<intelikey> that's for mounted file systems only
<intelikey> anything not mounted may be listed with sudo fdisk -l    but size would be a little tricky to get there.
<momal> intelikey: Im not going to remove liblualib5.0 it wants to remove everything related to kde lol
<clot> I've downloaded a program that put automount on all hd's ;)
<intelikey> momal just add the -dev maybe
<momal> intelikey: not sure what you mean by that?.. add -dev to where?
<momal> or remove just the -dev one ?
<intelikey> no if you have it installed that's what i meant,  not remove it.
<intelikey> momal was there a -dev of that first package you mentioned ?
<momal> intelikey: liblua5.1-0 has a dev package but thats already installed... and i just removed liblualib40-dev and '50-dev but still no luck
<nose> is there anyone here who could help me with getting media files to work?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey>   - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> and you can....
<Vladdy> not always..
<intelikey> yes you can
<intelikey> you just don't want to
<intelikey> i am proof positive that one can live without any "propritary" software.
<momal> you can always use free formats.. its just people are so used to the non free ones they don't care anymore
<Vladdy> so, you don't use pdf, don't look at flash animations, and don't listen to mp3's...
<Vladdy> ok..
<momal> >>>>READ: its just people are so used to the non free ones they don't care anymore <<<<
<cpk1> well mp3s will be free soon
<momal> pdf's are the most stupid invention... flash is just a memory hog
<intelikey> yes.  most people think so little of lying that it's just second nature to answer an EULA with a  "yes i agree"  when the truth is that they did not read it and have no intention at all of complying with it's terms.    in fact for most people lying is second nature.
<Vladdy> well, either way propietary formats should be supported easier
<momal> you pay for it and they will be.
<cpk1> Vladdy: err? it is supported quite easy
<intelikey> Vladdy actually propietary formats shouldn't be supported at all in linux.
<Vladdy> god..
<Vladdy> they should be supported more, if we want linux to become more popular
<intelikey> not at all
<cpk1> aptitude install libxine-extracodecs is pretty much all you need to do...
<|GaiJin|> anyone here having trouble upgrading to edgy??
<intelikey> Vladdy linux is not about being popular in the first place.
<intelikey> |GaiJin| many have had.
<momal> why should linux change???
<momal> no one cares if linux is popular... if your not using linux you must have a reason not to... no one cares these days
<cpk1> which is why i am still using dapper =P
<cpk1> that and i am stubborn/lazy
<intelikey> momal and if you are using linux you should have a reason, and i hope that it is not so you can play mp3's and watch flash files.
<|GaiJin|> I've tried 2 times... with the usual replace dapper with edgy in source.list, and apt-get dist-upgrade... but somehow my system won't startup like it should.... Monitor stops working and such...
<cpk1> intelikey: no, but it could be to save money =P
<Vladdy> god.. some people are just stubborn, just be pragmatic for once O_O
<momal> exactly ^_-... mp3 is the only format/thing that isn't free :p.... and im to lazy to convert it all to ogg.. but i will some day
<cpk1> |GaiJin|: there are upgrade instructions somewhere... if i remember you AREN'T supposed to do dist-upgrade first
<intelikey> Vladdy linux is about freedom  not popularity.  http://linux.com
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<eilker> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<Vladdy> find -name \*.mp3 -exec /home/yourusername/bin/convert {} \; ..
<intelikey> Vladdy how long you been using linux ?
<Vladdy> long enough
<|GaiJin|> momal: Problem ain't converting from mp3 to ogg... problem is t5hat not many mp3 players support ogg.... like creative and ipod....
<intelikey> that command looks like you should know what linux is all about...
* Vladdy rebuilt his system several times from sources
<momal> GaiJin|:Amarok can support all the music playing i'll ever need ^^
<intelikey> which doesn't mean much....
<Vladdy> true ;p
<|GaiJin|> momal: I know that...  but was thinking of transferring to an mp3-player.. like a diskman with out the disk... and those rarely support ogg...
<intelikey> |GaiJin| they all suport .wav and iirc it's considered a free format
<Vladdy> trying to get a blob free linux on my wireless router
<Vladdy> unfortunately, wireless drivers are not supported yet in 2.6 :-/
<momal> |GaiJin|: ahh.... yea I don't have any of them.. and if anyone wants my music to put on them its there problem to convert to mp3 :p
<|GaiJin|> hehe... converting all my mp3's back to wav... no matter of discspace is enough...
<Vladdy> well
<Vladdy> make it output it to /dev/stdout, then pipe it to wav-ogg converter
<aspedia> hello all
<intelikey> that's hardly an argument for using mp3 |GaiJin|
<|GaiJin|> on a portable mp3-player who only supports wav, mp3 and wma....
<intelikey> wasn't our fault you paid M$ to rape you.
<intelikey> hope you enjoy
<|GaiJin|> never did....
<aspedia> I have edgy installed and I want to use samba. The problem is, that ican not connect to samba share with M$ clients. It asking me for authentication. I do that, but get no acces to the samba share
<aspedia> can some one help?
<|GaiJin|> I paid money for a gadget called creative zen... and whitch does not support ogg
<Vladdy> get your /etc/samba/smb.conf right
<intelikey> |GaiJin| that's what i said.
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VSpike> Samsung players support Ogg.  IIRC Creative ones do too.
<tony134340> anyone know if it's possible to make a right-click command to sort files by size/date/etc?
<aspedia> okay Ill try the links
<intelikey> tony134340 where ?
<metro-polisie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> tony134340 that would be app specific
<VSpike> |GaiJin|: Oh.. you're right, Creative don't.  Must have been thinking of another brand.
<VSpike> But Samsung do, and I know 'cos I have one :D
<tony134340> intelikey: in konqueror
<|GaiJin|> hehe
<tony134340> i know the command line way, but not sure if it's possible in konqueror
<naddar> sudo apt-cache search gbox
<naddar> sudo apt-cache search gbox
<intelikey> tony134340 i'm sure it is... but i'm not the one to tell you how...  there is a menu listing   i think under view
<tony134340> yeah, but it's tedious as much as i do it. it's possible, but not sure if it is without lots of coding, which i can't do
<intelikey> yeah with an edit of the shortcut keys would be the easiest way i think          tony134340 why not save that as default ?
<Ash-Fox> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Ash-Fox> Blah
<intelikey> or are you sayint you change the sort between name/size/date  often  ???
<intelikey> saying
<wincide> hi all
<tony134340> intelikey: because i see no shortcut key command to point to the 'sort by' option
<wincide> could someone tell me the name of the kde charmap ??
<intelikey> but you could set one.
<intelikey> tony134340 if Jucato was here he might even know how...
<tony134340> also i got lots of files and easiest way sometimes to find one is to sort the others
<Jucato> I might, but I don't
<VSpike> On the subject of software freedom, is KDE completely free now?
<tony134340> that's one thing i miss about windows is the right-click sort
<intelikey> Jucato you have not set hotkeys for things like that ?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> I've always set mine to sort according to type
<intelikey> Jucato as much as you play with konq......   hmmm
<Jucato> VSpike: KDE  has always been free
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<tony134340> i was going to make a service menu for it and put it on kde-apps.org since it might be useful to others too
<intelikey> wincide i think kchar
<Jucato> tony134340: perhaps you could check in kde-apps.org if they have service menus that do what youwant
<Jucato> wincide: kcharselect, iirc
<tony134340> Jucato: already checked, didn't see anything like it in service menus
<VSpike> Jucato: I could be wrong, but I thought last time I used Linux in any serious way, back in 2000 ish, the purists all refused to use KDE because the Qt libraries were not GPL'd
<cpk1> i thought qt wasnt free
<Ash-Fox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare <- it's really annoying when this isn't on the wiki page, because on the wiki page, I can do modifications. Right now I just wnat to change the apt-get command to 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)', since it's pointless to get the user to type two commands and copy-paste.
<intelikey> wincide kcharselect maybe
<cpk1> i thought the cutting edge versions of qt were non-free
* kjetilk_ 's new Kubuntu laptop runs fine in recovery mode, but hangs somewhere if boot on the normal kernel
<Jucato> VSpike: iirc, Qt was dual licensed as GPL/QPL in 2000 or 2001
<Vladdy> yep
<Vladdy> even for windows versions now
<kjetilk_> VSpike: yeah, but Qt was freed around then, and the Qt folks has since said they regretted waiting so long
<Jucato> basically Qt is free (GPL) for open-source/non-commercial work. on all platforms
<Jucato> cpk1: you have it the other way around
<wincide> intelikey:  thx
<Vladdy> it's triple licensed even
<kjetilk_> can I make kubuntu drop the graphics and show me the bootup process somehow?
<Vladdy> propietary too
<Jucato> dual only Vladdy
<PhinnFort> trolltech has always released their sourcecode, afaik
<Jucato> GPL and QPL
<PhinnFort> they just didn't allow derivatives for some time
<Vladdy> and propietary
<Vladdy> if you pay them
<ehird> meh
<Jucato> for non-open source/commercial development. how does that make it proprietary?
<abattoir> kjetilk_: sure, remove 'splash' from the grub kernel boot options
<kjetilk_> ok, will try
<Vladdy> i mean, it can have a propietary license too..
<ehird> once i got a bootup process so minimal that i didnt' see anything :0
<Ash-Fox> If you want to make closed source applications against QT, I suggest you don't do any static linking with those libraries.
<Ash-Fox> Otherwise you will need to buy a license from trolltech.
<Vladdy> err
<Vladdy> even if you link dynamically
<Jucato> anyway, getting -offtopic
<Vladdy> gpl will say it has to be gpl..
<Vladdy> else you can't do that
<Ash-Fox> Vladdy, if it doesn't come with the library...
<PhinnFort> that's why thay have several licenses available
<oscardlawrenta> hi  room
<PhinnFort> hi oscardlawrenta
<PhinnFort> i'm room
<oscardlawrenta> kool
<oscardlawrenta> u
<Jucato> in a sense, Qt if more "free" than GTK+, since Qt is GPL, while GTK+ is LGPL
<PhinnFort> gpl is forcing freedom on the world;)
<oscardlawrenta> any gurl around
<ehird> no
<Jucato> anyway, really getting offtopic. just a reminder
<oscardlawrenta> hello anyone here
<Ash-Fox> oscardlawrenta, no.
<oscardlawrenta> lol
<oscardlawrenta> funny
<Jucato> everyone's welcome to continue the discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic if they want
<tony134340> yes, linux geeks are such chick magnets
<intelikey> you can not leaglely make open source  propietary   you can use it and base a work upon it  but you can not take the code as is and claim it.   that's what the gnu-gpl is there for, to prevent that very thing.   to keep the code free.
<tony134340> ask my 3 girlfriends
<kjetilk_> hmmm, my box says "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
* PhinnFort asks
<kjetilk_> anyone know what that is?
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: you have dual core?
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: yup
<PhinnFort> then one of the cores got stuck, it seems
<kjetilk_> brand new Core Duo 2 GH
<kjetilk_> hmmm, right
<intelikey> kjetilk_ yep. it's a bug.
<naddar> rexit
<kjetilk_> uhm, not a hardware problem, I hope....?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: obviously, the kernel says it is
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: probably just a buggy driver
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: ok
<intelikey> PhinnFort the kernel is seldom if ever wrong about that....
<PhinnFort> you have some funky wireless card or something?
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, I don't believe what I was suggesting was turning a opensource library into a proprietory one.
<PhinnFort> Trolltech is doing the opposite;)
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: hmmm, yeah, lots of new stuff...
<oscardlawrenta> hi ash fox
<PhinnFort> oscardlawrenta: i doubt he is a "gurl"
<oscardlawrenta> where u from ?
<VSpike> kjetilk_: looks like a driver bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: there is a new sound card that I read could mean trouble...
<oscardlawrenta> lool
* kjetilk_ looks
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: you could always try to use external alsa libraries (or does (k)ubuntu already use that?)
<Ash-Fox> oscardlawrenta, I'm not really kubuntu 'staff', so that sort of question is off topic for this channel :P
<nose> hooray for you guys
<nose> bye
<oscardlawrenta> ok thnks for that observation
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: yeah, but it seems to be connected to the wireless card
<intelikey> looks like nose got picked
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: what kind of card do you have?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: :P
<intelikey> or was that ticked ?
<kjetilk_> PhinnFort: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: thought they had rather well supported drivers...
<kjetilk_> yeah...
<dinosaur-rus> hi
* Ash-Fox finds atheros cards ave the best supported drivers.. they work from the livecd!
<Vladdy> ipw3945 works too..
<Vladdy> but both contain blobs :-/
<PhinnFort> ralink is very well supported too, afaik
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: you could poke around at http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
* Vladdy thinks bcm43xx is best in that aspect, of course they didn't get any support from broadcom for that driver
<Ash-Fox> Well, the bcm drivers apparently cannot be distributed on the CD I thought due to some licensing?
<kjetilk_> perhaps it is the dual-core/wifi combo that messes up here...
<intelikey> shall we list all of /lib/modules/2.6.*/kernel/net/
<PhinnFort> i'm impressed by intels interest in linux, though
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: you could try to use the latest drivers from the project
<kjetilk_> yup
<intelikey> i'm wondering if it's so they can later sue and own linux....
<aspedia> okay I installed swat. But can not find an inetd under edgy
<PhinnFort> intelikey: they release the code themselves
<kjetilk_> the thread that VSpike posted had some interesting posts, I'll see if that gets me somewhere
<PhinnFort> but the laws regarding this stuff is rather confusing in the us
<intelikey> i know but you look at their track record...
<aspedia> so swat isnt starting
<PhinnFort> kjetilk_: ok, good luck
<Vladdy> aspedia: xinetd?
<aspedia> how I get swat running under edgy?
<kjetilk_> thanks :-)
<aspedia> no there is also no xinetd
<cpk1> aspedia: you shouldnt really need swat
<cpk1> a simple samba config isnt too difficult
<Vladdy> true
<aspedia> yes, the problem is that I can not connect from win to linux samba
<intelikey> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> that's kinda recursive  me thinks
<cpk1> aspedia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 this might work for you
<aspedia> cpk1: this looks good. Ill go giving it a try
<Ash-Fox> Where do I submit needed changes to help.ubuntu.com ?
<intelikey> ubotu own is if need to own things in your home dir. paste this in a konsole;   sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` ~
<intelikey> ubotu own is if need to own things in your home dir. paste this in a konsole;   sudo chown -R `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` ~
<intelikey> i missed the recursive notation... how clumZ of me.
<intelikey> is there a cron job that would clear the package cache ?
<intelikey> i can't imagine where the packages went.... i don't recall moving them....
<dinosaur-rus> intelikey: add a job to do "apt-get clean"
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus i know i could add one.  i'm asking about a default
<intelikey> and i have removed all jobs so i can't go back and check what was.
<dinosaur-rus> intelikey: oh, dunno. maybe the cache got too big so it was cleaned automatically?
<intelikey> it wont do that will it ?
<intelikey> 2g shouldn't be too big anyway.....
<intelikey>  iirc it was just under 2g last i looked.
<cpk1> where is the package cache?
<intelikey> 1.8g i think
* cpk1 wants to check how big his is
<intelikey> cpk1 /var/cache/apt/archives
<intelikey> cpk1 du /var/cache/apt/archives -s
<cpk1> looks like mine is 1.4g
<dinosaur-rus> intelikey: /etc/cron.daily/apt
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus so there was one....  figures.
<intelikey> k thanks.
<ehird> i've just found out about kate -u
<ehird> previously i was using kate's built in crappy terminal
<ehird> now i have teh powar :0
* intelikey goes away grumbling i should have turned cron off earlier
* intelikey grumbles some more.... can't afford that kind of deletions on dialup.....
<ehird> hah, dialup
<intelikey> -u is not in kate's man page
<xsacha> how do you see my thread count?
<xsacha> i*
<intelikey> ps ?
<alej> hello... am a newbie here....
<alej> any tip on how to make my taskbar appear again
<Jucato> alej: where did you put it?
<xsacha> ps -eLf?
<intelikey> alej alt+f2  kicker
<Jucato> that works (presuming kicker isn't running)
<intelikey> xsacha if all you want is a count ps -A x | wc -l    ?    idk.
<xsacha> k
<xsacha> 108
<intelikey> ps -A x | wc -l
<intelikey> 40
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you win
<Vladdy> ;p
<alej> I think I must have autohid it
<cpk1> 113 here
<alej> tried alt+f2
<alej> wrote kicker
<alej> but nuthin
<xsacha> that's threads or processes :S?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get out of ut 2004 demo ???  is there sth like an alt-tab from windows ?
<intelikey> well actually both   or heheh by who's definition?   one might answer      "yes"
<cpk1> ps -A x | wc -l gives me 113 top says 11 tasks soooo dunno
<cpk1> 111*
<alej> anyway to find it through System Settings?
<intelikey> cpk1 ps was one and wc was another  there is two of them...
<alej> coz I managed to add the kde Icon again
<alej> into a menus bar , that is
<xsacha> i have 105 Tasks in top :P
<Jucato> alej: what exactly are you missing?
<xsacha> intelikey: but how do i get thread count? that'll just give me amount of processes i have?
<intelikey> xsacha what are you calling threads ?
<alej> well.. I am missing the default bottom taskbar, the one wherein in Kubuntu 6.10 you have the K-thingy, Konqueror and another icon, while to the right there is the clock and the bin
<xsacha> like forks?
<Jucato> alej: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol". go to Desktop -> Panels and see if the panel is hiding somewhere
<intelikey> that is a thread,   that is a process.   ps lists them.   if you don't beleave it (don't do this unless you have ulimit set)    : () { : | : } ; : & sleep 1 ;ps -Ax | wc -l
<alej> thanks jucato
<alej> u did for me
<Vladdy> lol
<Vladdy> that's a fork bomb..
<alej> now it autohides like it was meant too
<intelikey> yes Vladdy
<linux_> how can I update my sources list ?\
<brunnerma> hi
<brunnerma> is easy!!
<intelikey> and it will run the process count up to the ulimit
<Vladdy> edit /etc/apt/sources.list then run apt-get update ;p
<brunnerma> yes :-)
<brunnerma> and the soucelist is on
<brunnerma> kubuntu.org
<brunnerma> wiki
<linux_> oke :P
<intelikey> linux_ update it ???    what do you mean by  "update my sources list" ?
<brunnerma> german here?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> ok i have to make rounds again.
<f_> hallo
<f_> hallo
<f_> khallo
* kjetilk_ got his box up
<kjetilk_> but I'm not very confident it isn't a random bug that will jump up and bit me some other time...
<kjetilk_> so, if it is the ipw3945 driver, can I do something to check if it is running ok now?
<kjetilk_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/62452 looks like my bug
<kjetilk_> but the suggestion there is basically to install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<kjetilk_> but that was installed for me, and I still saw the problem
<Vladdy> kjetilk_: it does the magical Works For Me
<kjetilk_> hehe
<Vladdy> which means absolutely nothing I guess :-)
<kjetilk_> probably not :-)
<kjetilk_> OMG
<kjetilk_> * is not mapped to the right key...
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i "alt-tab" out of ut 2004 demo ?
<momal> How might I go about renaming all files in a folder to start with a capital letter and if there are 2 words in the file name to make both words start with capital ?
<rance> when I issue a aplay -l I see that I have TWO sound devices setup for the same card (card 0: devices 0 & 1)  alsamixer is looking at the first device (which I don't have) How do I get alsa to use the other device?
<RobNyc> anyone here using vista also ?
<ReTyPe> never of my life
<k> www.yahoo.com.tw
<cloakable> RobNyc: Why would they want to? :) KDE is better looking and lighter than Vista,
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<Vladdy> :-)
<RobNyc> Chousuke, im triple-booting vista, osx, kubuntu and wanted to be able to read/write my vista partition
<Vladdy> you can try ntfs-3g on your own risk
<cloakable> Indeed.
* cloakable has no NTFS partitions to speak of.
<RobNyc> Vladdy, lol thanks
<Vladdy> me neither, I don't like filesystems that lock me out of my own files..
<RobNyc> lol
<RobNyc> but also
<Vladdy> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<RobNyc> I tried mounting the osx partition with the diskmounter auto script and it didnt find it
<Vladdy> not sure if vista works..
<RobNyc> but if i do mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdx /media/xx it works fine as read only
<RobNyc> Vladdy, the diskmounter just mounted my vista read only though
<cloakable> Vladdy: Not properly. You know Microsoft and first editions of anything :P
<Vladdy> ah yes
<Vladdy> wait for sp1 until an OS becomes useful..
<Vladdy> but still, beryl looks nicer then vista does ;p
<JuJuBee> Morning, or what ever time it is where  you are :).  I just installed Real Player for Linux and am trying to view a stream and firefox tells me it cannot locate an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as the embeded player.  Any help?
<BluesKaj> Is Vista a NTFS ...thought I read somewhere that it was modded and given a new name ?
<kaatil> modded? XD
<Vladdy> no, that will be winfs
<kaatil> well no... NTFS is a FileSystem.
<Vladdy> and they dropped all features from vista..
<Vladdy> :p
<BluesKaj> the basic code and parameters for the file sytem were changed from NTFS
<kaatil> yeah
<kaatil> microsoft must love to cut it.
<Vladdy> then of course they make a huge marketing campaign
<kaatil> because 'time is money' so therefore that feature is cut.
<Vladdy> so people won't look at the flaws :-/
<kaatil> yeah
<kaatil> we wont forget it that easily.. for us nerds that is
<RobNyc> beryl could look nicer, but its more unstable than fcuk
<RobNyc> and sure it does look nicer
<JuJuBee> Any help with realplayer for linux?
<Vladdy> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaatil> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Vladdy> amarok :D
<genjix> hi sorry to bother you all
<Vladdy> we accept your apology
<genjix> but I've been trying since this morning to get video to work :(
<BluesKaj> no bother
<Vladdy> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<genjix> I have all codecs, KPlayer works, but all others just don't render anything (black screen)
<genjix> and google video doesn't work either
<Vladdy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> kaffeine ?
<Vladdy> :P
<Vladdy> hmm
<genjix> kaffeine is just a black screen too
<kaatil> kaffeine is a media player too
<kaatil> prehap it is video card problem or whatever. i dunno
<genjix> :P
<Vladdy> google video uses flash..
<kaatil> vlc look fucked up on my kubuntu while on mplayer it look fine and dandy
<genjix> yep, so why the videos don't play?
<genjix> I'm sure its not the card- gentoo worked here before fine. ;)
<Vladdy> does flash work on other sites?
<kaatil> what video card are you using, genjix?
<genjix> geforce 4 mx
<kaatil> you are using beryl version of kubuntu? i dunno.. i still stick to dapper because of long support.... i guess. :p
* kaatil runs away
<Vladdy> ehehe
<brunnerma> hi
<genjix> flash works
<kaatil> :)
<brunnerma> can anyone tell me a ipsec vpn client?
<brunnerma> and the soucelist...
<kaatil> i am still new to linux thing... i am using kubuntu since 4 or 5 months now.
<brunnerma> who can find the client.
<lupine_85> VNC ?
<kaatil> it is nice experience for me.
<lupine_85> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lupine_85> bah, no
<brunnerma> vnc
<JuJuBee> vladdy : thanks, but those tell me how to install real player 10.  I already have it installed. I need to get the stream running using my firefox plugin.
<brunnerma> virtual network client
<kaatil> VNC = virtual network client? *shrug* i dunno whatever it mean
<kaatil> ah
<brunnerma> :-)
<genjix> no ideas about the black screen in the media players?
<kaatil> try reinstall NV plugin?
<Vladdy> JuJuBee: what plugins are listed in about:plugin (open that in firefox)
<brunnerma> can anyone tell me a vpn client?
<genjix> hmm, I'm using the nvidia plugin
<kjetilk_> klaptopdaemon, apmd, powernowd seems mutally exclusive to powersaved and kpowersave
<Ritzzo> anyone have problems with ps/2 mouse configure? i cant use it but i can use touchpad fine
<kjetilk_> opinions on what set to use?
<brunnerma> an ipsec client
<kaatil> bruennrma. type !vnc and you will get the answer. :)
<JuJuBee> vladdy : flash, java and Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible
<brunnerma> ok!
<brunnerma> thx!
<brunnerma> no vnc
<brunnerma> vpn
<brunnerma> !vpn
<kaatil> erm.. i mean.. try like this.
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<kaatil> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kaatil> yeah something like that
<kaatil> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kaatil> interesting
<Vladdy> JuJuBee: http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2006/10/30/howto-firefox-and-the-realplayer-plugin-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<brunnerma> anyone german here?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vladdy> brb
<RoKFiT> hello, can anyone help me?  I cannot access or empty a trash folder on a removable usb drive, and i've tried sudo chmod 777 /media/USBDRIVE
<Bulwinkle> can someone recommend an applet to show me when I have emails?
<Jucato> (kmail?)
<RoKFiT> Kontact, then press ctrl+L
<RoKFiT> Jucato, have you read what I typed?
<Jucato> about the trash?
<RoKFiT> yes
<Jucato> yeah, unfortunately, I have no idea
<RoKFiT> where is intelikey been
<RoKFiT> has*
<Bulwinkle> I use kontact for kmail for mail but no applet
<Jucato> !seen intelikey
<ubotu> I last saw intelikey (n=greg@0-1pool89-72.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net) 41m 39s ago, quiting: "later"
<Jucato> Bulwinkle: you can set KMail (in Kontact) to notify you with a popup when new mails arrive
<JuJuBee> vladdy : thanks, but that doesn't help.  I do not have a libtotem file in my plugins folder.  I also do not have a plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for realplayer.  I am guessing it is in my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder.  Still not able to play a real stream.
<JuJuBee> How do I check to see if there is a symbolic link to the realplay script is in my PATH.
<Bulwinkle> Jucato: got it thanks!!!
<kaatil> have you try play real stream on mplayer? :3
<kaatil> last time i check i can run .rm on mplayer
<kaatil> athough i am not knowledgeable to know if mplayer require .rm plugin or something like that
<JuJuBee> kaatil : it is supposed to play in the browser window.  There are ppt slides that get synch'd with the video.
<JuJuBee> It is a training video from cisco.
<kjetilk_> oh, well, the ipw3945 bug is a random thing...
<kjetilk_> I didn't solve the problem... :-(
<RoKFiT> have you googled or tried forums?
<kjetilk_> yup, there is discussions, but no solid solutions, it appears...
<RoKFiT> well do you by any chance know how to change the permissions on a folder and all it's containing files to be allowed to be deleted by user
<kjetilk_> they have to be writeable
<RoKFiT> do you know the command
<RoKFiT> i can't edit the folder
<kjetilk_> so you can give it a chmod +w -R on the directory
<RoKFiT> i did that and i click move to trash, and it says cannot rename folder...
<kjetilk_> rm -rf on the folder, then...
* kjetilk_ isn't very good at pointnclick :-)
<cloakable> RoKFiT: Or enable the delete command in Konqueror.
<luisfsm> timi
<RoKFiT> rm -rf did it
<RoKFiT> oh cloakable, that allows for it to be directly deleted and not moved to a trash can?
<RoKFiT> it was a trash can file is why i ask
<cloakable> RoKFiT: Yeah.
<genjix_> I found something!
<genjix_> mplayer and kplayer works
<genjix_> but kmplayer and kaffeine do not (xine)
<genjix_> video_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'ISO-MPEG4/OpenDivx'
<genjix_> audio_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'MPEG layer 2/3'
<genjix_> wtf? why do i get that?
<RoKFiT> cloakable: do you ever permanently delete important files accidentaly with that command?
<cloakable> RoKFiT: I have no important files that don't backup to my fileserver :)
<lenscape> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aspedia> its a debian questin: I want to download debian etch (4.0) and can not find it. can sonmeone help?
<cloakable> aspedia: Try torrent sites.
<aspedia> there are only debians 3.1
<aspedia> where can I find 4.0?
<cloakable> aspedia: Oh yeah, low version numbers on Debian. I've no idea. I'd grab 3.1, then do a dist-upgrade to 4.0
<aspedia> okay. Does someone know if there is an intel 64bit-debian-version?
<aspedia> or can I also use the amd -version?
<BluesKaj> amd version ?
<Bulwinkle> aspedia: they are the same...  amd64 runs on the intel platform
<cloakable> aspedia: AMD and Intel use the same x64 extenstions, unless you're planning on running on an Itanium.
<aspedia> amd64 version with debian etch
<RoKFiT> cloakable: what art program do you use on kde?
<RoKFiT> sorry i was copying some files
<BluesKaj> sarge ?
<aspedia> thnaks cloakable
<aspedia> no not with sarge
<cloakable> RoKFiT: Krita, mostly. I use GIMP to make animated gifs, at least until Krita supports that.
<RoKFiT> i can't select things in krita
<RoKFiT> my selections don't highligh
<RoKFiT> they were selecting all blue, but then i don't know what i did.
<RoKFiT> do you know what i'm talking about?
<RoKFiT> i am on version 1.5.2
<cloakable> RoKFiT: Yeah.
<cloakable> I know.
<majnoon> !kwikdisck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwikdisck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> !kwikdisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwikdisc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoKFiT> how can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> !krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<BluesKaj> RoKFiT, are you saying the options icons are greyed out ?
<RoKFiT> no i'm saying that i click select a rectangular area, and i go to select something, and nothing happens
<RoKFiT> i am using layers
<RoKFiT> and also cannot erase parts of the layer
<RoKFiT> or image
<RoKFiT> or paint on it
<benjaminkip> any there to help!!!
<benjaminkip> binary2k2.. ru there
<benjaminkip> or anyone else..
<RoKFiT> okay it's working again
<chopin|pc> i'm having a rough time getting my wireless interface to connect reliably ... is this pretty common?  should i be doing something other than /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<RoKFiT> it must have been a layer issue.
<benjaminkip> I just downloaded some
<benjaminkip> but could not install
<benjaminkip> any one there to help??? Please
<benjaminkip> ????
<benjaminkip> how to install
<benjaminkip> rokfit can you help me please
<benjaminkip> ??????????????????
<benjaminkip> %% some one help me plez
<cloakable> benjaminkip: Install what, exactly?
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: Have a bit of patience please
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: People don't just sit and stare at IRC waiting for questions
<benjaminkip> i just downloaded kdeedu program
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> how do you remove the trash can from desktop?
<Jucato> delete the .desktop file?
<gnomefreak> not the kicker but the desktop itslef
<chriskelly> hi all, I'm a bit stuck. I tried upgrading by changing breezy to edgy in all my sources.list and I think I screwed up.
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: Why not just type: sudo apt-get install kdeedu
<benjaminkip> sorry!!!!! I am
<benjaminkip> sorry
<chriskelly> I'm getting this message when I run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade": "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `postfix' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<majnoon> <<thinks he may have got the file already
<Hawkwind> chriskelly: Trying to upgrade from Breezy to Edgy will not work
<benjaminkip> i have downloaded it already on my desktop
<Hawkwind> chriskelly: Too many things have changed and the upgrade will completely ruin your install.  You really need to download the ISO and do a fresh install
<cloakable> benjaminkip: But whay? o.o
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: No need for that
<majnoon> benjaminkip: try sudo dpkg -i <package>
<chriskelly> Thanks hawkind. That's what I was afraid of :(
<benjaminkip> so what shall i do
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: You need to use the distros package management system:  sudo apt-get install kdeedu will do the trick for you
<Hawkwind> majnoon: Bahhh, no!
<majnoon> <<sorry just switched from MEPIS
<benjaminkip> how about install the fiel wich is downloaded by doing some click.. net necessary this file
<benjaminkip> binary2k2 taught me but I just forget the command
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: sudo apt-get install kdeedu
<Hawkwind> benjaminkip: Just type it into a terminal/console
<Jucato> benjaminkip: when you download and try to install a program that can already be found in Ubuntu's repositories, you risk breaking your system.
<benjaminkip> oic
<crube> I just installalled Azureus, and it seems to work just fine. It's just that it's missing the icons. It has an icon in the KMenu, but it's not showing up in the window or the system tray
<majnoon> though when install i don't remember typing in a root password
<Jucato> majnoon: when you installed Kubuntu?
<Dekkard> crube... have you tried ktorrent?
<majnoon> last night
<RoKFiT> is there a wand selection tool in krita?
<Jucato> majnoon: that's normal. we don't have root account enabled by default in Ubuntu
<Jucato> !sudo | majnoon
<ubotu> majnoon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zerzan> hey there, dont know if anyone can help. trying to get a ati rage II 3D + card to work with kubuntu desktop. tried reconfiguring it in all kinda of ways (debconf, kde tools) and it still will only display in 800x600. any ideas?
<crube> Dekkard:  yeah, but the download speeds are slow and unstable. I've used it for a while now, but I cant say I like it
<Dekkard> zerzan:  did you try dpkg reconfigure -phigh  xserver-xorg
<zerzan> no ill give that a go, thanks... one sec
<Dekkard> my command syntax may be borked.. but i know its something like that
<benjaminkip> everyone there..... thanks for helping me and sorry for being impatient
<benjaminkip> thanks
<majnoon> Jucato: even other distros that do same thing STILL ask for a root pass
<chopin|pc> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> zerzan: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chopin|pc> ubotu: !
<Jucato> majnoon: no other distro uses sudo exclusively as much as Ubuntu.
<zerzan> jucato, tried that,Dekkard, -phigh throws up an error?
<Dekkard> try without -phigh
<chopin|pc> i'm having a rough time getting my wireless interface to connect reliably ... is this pretty common?  should i be doing something other than /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<zerzan> yeah have done dekkard
<Dekkard> have you tried the kubuntu wiki?
<RoKFiT> does gimp just look wrong in kde?
<computer> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<zerzan> didnt get us very far dekkard :(
<Dekkard> sowwy
<RoKFiT> where did my krita pro go?
<cloakable> Krita pro?
<RoKFiT> lol
<RoKFiT> how do i color select areas
<RoKFiT> in krita, like a wand tool
<marvin> como chateo en esp
<marvin> olaaaa
<crube> Is there an easy way to get rid of unnecessary libs etc. Stuff that's been installed with a program that needed them, and is now propably unnecessary
<cloakable> RoKFiT: Hey, I don't use Krita that much :P Mostly image editing. The colour select is dodgy. I didn't get much luck in either Krita or GIMP
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i feel stupid now :( just drag and drop it into trash
<cloakable> crube: apt-get clean
<crube> cloakable: thanks.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: we all have our moments :)
<cloakable> crube: APT does all :P
<chopin|pc> for rill tho -- what can i do about wireless?
<chopin|pc> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<majnoon> or at least MOST of it
<chopin|pc> o
<chopin|pc> :-|
<gnomefreak> another  stupid question. i made a gnome-terminal button on kicker is there a way i can get it to start an app on start
<Jucato> get gnome-terminal to start an app on start?
<Jucato> or you mean start an app when KDE starts up?
<gnomefreak> click on gnome-term button and get it to launch irssi
<Jucato> ah.. hm..
<Jucato> does gnome-terminal support that feature? (like xterm?)
<Jucato> it depends on the app
<gnomefreak> yes on gnome it does
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> afaik
<Jucato> maybe a command line argument? you can modify the launcher by right-clicking on the icon and selecting Configure _____ Button...
<gnomefreak> not that easy ive been trying different things in config
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(RoKFiT/#kubuntu) keyboard shortcuts to apps are hard in kde, because everything starts with a k, lol.
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(majnoon/#kubuntu) there IS a kde program the you can click on a icon in bar at botom and it mounts extra drives and etc (can't find it ) kwikdisk or similar name
(majnoon/#kubuntu) !kwikdisk
(ubotu/#kubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about kwikdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<majnoon> !kwikdisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwikdisc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<genjix> ksoviet@ksoviet:~$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<genjix> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<genjix> ksoviet@ksoviet:~$ ls -l /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<genjix> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2006-12-05 14:56 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<genjix> ???
<genjix> why I get 'permission denied'?
<majnoon> Jucato: is there a gui program to help set up ALL settings on this box ??
<majnoon> help others first though
<Jucato> majnoon: none that I know of. even KControl is a bit limited, imho
<Jucato> genjix: the command is basically 2 parts "echo 1" (which echoes '1' and "> /proc/blahblahblah"
<Jucato> genjix: the command is basically 2 parts "echo 1" (which echoes '1') and "> /proc/blahblahblah" (which writes the output into the file)
<Jucato> the sudo only works for the first part
<Jucato> afaik
<genjix> ahhh
<Jucato> that's just afaik
<majnoon> i have port reflect for smtp (through no-ip) need to set smtp to something OTHER then 25 and WANT a gui to setup apache2
<genjix> Jucato: works ;)
<genjix> sudo echo "1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Jucato> better check if it did write that...
<Jucato> looks a bit.. um.. fishy
<genjix> hmm, no it didn't :P
<majnoon> Jucato:  i have port reflect for smtp (through no-ip) need to set smtp to something OTHER then 25 and WANT a gui to setup apache2
<Lynoure> echo "1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"  just echoes the quoted bit.
<genjix> ok nano did it
<Jucato> majnoon: sorry, I'm not networking or apache expert...
<Jucato> genjix: :)
<majnoon> thought you might know good place to START looking though
<LjL> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<majnoon> if you try google you get like 2
<LjL> or, with sudo,   sudo sh -c "echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Jucato> LjL: needs sudo, I think
<majnoon> TRILLION answers
<LjL> Jucato: if you're not root already, it sure does.
<majnoon> sudo su ??
<Jucato> sudo sh
<LjL> sudo echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward will never work, because the redirection is done by the shell, which is not running as root
<LjL> so you need sudo to execute a shell (sh) and make it run the entire command as root
<Jucato> ah there..  a better explanation :)
<Jucato> actually a correct one.. mine was inaccurate
<genjix> brb
<trappist> I use tee for stuff like that
<LjL> trappist: there are probably a ton possible way. honestly, i think i just mostly use "sudo -i", do what i need to do, and exit
<LjL> but the important point is understanding why a straight sudo blah > blah doesn't work
<trappist> yeah :)
<chopin|pc> is there anything that will handle itunes podcast protocols for kubuntu?
<trappist> chopin|pc: amarok
<cloakable> chopin|pc: Amarok
<chopin|pc> oh, and is it possible to upgrade in-place from dapper to edgy?
<chopin|pc> ah, cool
* chopin|pc gets amarok
<trappist> chopin|pc: yes
<LjL> !upgrade
<chopin|pc> trappist: anything special i should do?  adept?
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<chopin|pc> woo thx
<majnoon> chopin|pc:  me warn you it WILL take a while though
<The_Machine> okay, i just booted kubuntu for the first time (long time gnome user).  How do i change the mouse settings so i have to double click stuff?!
<The_Machine> i can't find it on any damn menu
<The_Machine> this is crazy.
<chopin|pc> majnoon: word ... i'll wait for it ;-)
<Jucato> The_Machine: System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse (if you're on Edgy)
<trappist> chopin|pc: eh, I think there's supposed to be a "better" way to do it, but I just said sudo perl -pi -e 's/dapper/edgy/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<majnoon> ok just waring ,it easy enough the I COULD DO IT though
<majnoon> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<LjL> trappist: is sed unavailable on your box? :P
<majnoon> may be more typing BUT it EASY
<The_Machine> Jucato: i do not see System Settings > Keyboard and mouse
<ckd> everybody knows when kernel 2.6.18 releasd  in *ubuntu ???
<Jucato> The_Machine: are you on Dapper? then it would be System Settings -> Mouse only (iirc)
<majnoon> <<starting to LOVE *ubuntu
<The_Machine> Edgy.  I don't see "mouse"
<The_Machine> me too majnoon
<Jucato> The_Machine: are you sure you're running System Settings?
<The_Machine> Jucato: where do i find system settings?
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse
<The_Machine> i'm clicking on the "K"
<The_Machine> and i see "System" and "Settings"
<The_Machine> (I don't see "System Settings")
<Jucato> O.o
<The_Machine> lol
<majnoon> BEST part no can get decss from they BUT they say it over >>>>>here and here how you INSTALL  it  (but you no here it HERE)
<The_Machine> FRESH install.
<Jucato> It should be there, beneath Help
<The_Machine> heh, nope
<The_Machine> okay, i'll look for it though.
<The_Machine> haha
<trappist> LjL: I've gotten in the habit of using that perlism for some reason
<Jucato> The_Machine: press Alt+F2, type in "systemsettings"
<majnoon> The_Machine: look at my last line :)
<Jucato> I'm quite dubious about your fresh install.... if it doesn't include System Settings..
<The_Machine> i guess i could have explained better
<The_Machine> you're correct to be dubious
<majnoon> Jucato: how get sytem clock to know BIOS clock NOT   UTC ??
<The_Machine> fresh install of kubuntu-desktop after i had installed Ubuntu
<The_Machine> i didn't install kubuntu proper.
<The_Machine> I did mislead, although i didn't mean to.
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop is supposed to install all Kubuntu defaults, including systemsettings.
<abattoir> The_Machine: that doesn't matter, it should still be there
<majnoon> kubuntu sent me a cdrom
<The_Machine> Okay, well that is what i did.  Straight-up.
<Jucato> but probably hidden, because of some conflict with gnome's menus
<The_Machine> if i type systemsettings i'm not getting it
<The_Machine> so..
<The_Machine> it's probably not installed :)
<Jucato> did you try launching it from Alt+F2? "systemsettings"
<The_Machine> (that would explain its absence)
<The_Machine> yes, i did
<The_Machine> didn't find it.
<The_Machine> maybe there was a problem downloading the package
<Jucato> not installed then.
<The_Machine> trying apt now
<Jucato> The_Machine: try running kcontrol
<LjL> The_Machine: "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop", is it installed?
<scythe128> which rc script am I going to want to modify to run jackd on startup?  is it rc2.d? or should I create one?
<The_Machine> could not find the specified command, Jucato
<Jucato> hm... I guess your installation of kubuntu-desktop didn't finish
<The_Machine> kubuntu-desktop:
<The_Machine>   Installed: (none)
<The_Machine>   Candidate: 1.22
<The_Machine>   Version table:
<The_Machine>      1.22 0
<The_Machine>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<majnoon> Jucato: how get sytem clock to know BIOS clock NOT   UTC ??
<The_Machine> sorry, bad paste.
<LjL> The_Machine: so it's not installed... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<The_Machine> how can i be in kde then?  hehe.  oh well.  I'll install it again.
* The_Machine installed it and then ran KDE..
<The_Machine> and it gave me the setup
<The_Machine> must have installed KDE and not the rest of the packages.
<LjL> The_Machine: what setup?
<The_Machine> the KDE setup
<Jucato> kpersonalizer perhaps
<LjL> The_Machine: what KDE setup? the wizard?
<The_Machine> pick my keyboard, language, etc.
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> yeah, the wizard.
<LjL> if it's kpersonalizer, then it's not kubuntu-desktop that you installed
<LjL> but kde-core or something
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<BluesKaj> Jucato, there are problems with jack in edgy ...been trying to setup jackeq , term output says this: Cannot contact JACK server, is it running?
<The_Machine> i did install kubuntu-desktop but it must have not finished.  will do it now.  THanks!
<LjL> The_Machine: well, it's strange because kubuntu-desktop does *not* install kpersonalizer AFAIK
<The_Machine> it's downloading stuff now.
<The_Machine> LJL - i didn't do anything special
<The_Machine> i just did (in gnome) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sorry, no idea.. :(
<The_Machine> but it's all good
<The_Machine> it's d/lding now.
<The_Machine> brb
<The_Machine> heh, system settings is there now.
<The_Machine> (!)
<The_Machine> should i restart X?
<gnomefreak> LjL: your correct its not installed with -desktop
<LjL> The_Machine: i'd do that, to check that everything is ok with KDE
<RoKFiT> where is the nvidia bootsplash located?
<The_Machine> alright.  how do i check that everything is ok?  :)
<The_Machine> i mean, in general.
* The_Machine hates the damn system logs so far..  but that could be a gnome thing
<The_Machine> very used to NT system logs
<LjL> anyway if you have kpersonalizer installed it probably means you have other KDE stuff that is not strictly kubuntu installed
<The_Machine> LjL: strange
<The_Machine> brb guys.
<LjL> The_Machine: question's a bit too general :)
<gnomefreak> !nvidia | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> RoKFiT: its there one that link
<The_Machine> brb.
<LjL> The_Machine: i'd try an "apt-cache policy kdebase". this should /not/ be installed, on a plain kubuntu-desktop installation
<RoKFiT> the bootsplash is?
<gnomefreak> RoKFiT: it tells you how to disable it enable it
<The_Machine> not installed.
<RoKFiT> oh sweet!
<gnomefreak> afaik you cant change it
<RoKFiT> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<LjL> RoKFiT: my guess is that it's located inside a nvidia driver binary
<LjL> so either get yourself a hex editor... or just disable it ;)
<fabian_> how to tell gcc where to search for the header files first?
<LjL> fabian_: gcc -I/some/directory
<fabian_> i mean everytime
<fabian_> my gcc can't find stdlib etc.
<RoKFiT> thank you guys
<trappist> fabian_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RoKFiT> command gedit not found
<LjL> RoKFiT: hardy can find it, if you're running KDE ;-)
<LjL> use kate instead
<fabian_> thx
<LjL> "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", if that's what you're up to
<LjL> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RoKFiT> it should work
<ubuntu> hello any one there
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<RoKFiT> thank you LjL
<ubuntu> wow a chat client that works
* RoKFiT is angry!
<RoKFiT> new phone isn't working right
<trappist> so I'm trying to mkinitrd for my freshly built kernel (since make install didn't do it for me) and I get "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: 253:0: Cannot find LVM device".  anybody know why?
<RoKFiT> shuffle is broken on mp3 player
<ubuntu> I'm considering swapping ubuntu to kubuntu, just trying it live. Any one got an opinion
<LjL> ubuntu: you're in #kubuntu - that leads me to guess most people here like it
<trappist> ubuntu: we all probably prefer kubuntu.  might get a different answer in #ubuntu.
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> It feels nice
<BluesKaj> it'a a matter of taste between kubuntu and ubuntu as in KDE  vs Gnome
<LjL> ubuntu: it may be worth mentioning that you can use KDE on Ubuntu, or Gnome on Kubuntu. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are really the same distribution, they just come with different packages installed by default
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<xsacha> huh? novell is forking OOo?
<apokryphos> that's absolute rubbish
<xsacha> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20061204130954610
<apokryphos> just your average FUD from groklaw
<ubuntu> the only time i've tried kde was on suse but didn't like yum
<apokryphos> xsacha: if that's a fork then every Linux distribution has also "forked" the linux kernel
<gnomefreak> is kerry lighter than beagle in ram and cpu usage?
<apokryphos> xsacha: Novell provides more developers for OOo than any other Linux distribution
<LjL> gnomefreak: ... isn't kerry just a frontend to beagle?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: kerry is but a front-end to beagle
<lenscape> gnomefreak: kerry is just a front-end for beagle
<apokryphos> yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<apokryphos> older versions of beagle were intensive, but the latest versions are very very good with CPU usage
<apokryphos> I have it running all the time on my machine, and my gf's lower end (1.6ghz, 500 RAM) machine
<apokryphos> but I'm not sure if ubuntu have got beagle set up just right, actually
<klerfayt> why is my data dvd mounted as cdrom0?
<cloakable> apokryphos: Tracker is easy to set up :)
<apokryphos> I haven't used it before
<apokryphos> beagle is a lot more widely used so I'm more inclined to it
<apokryphos> also the fact that it's integrated into my menu is a plus ;-)
<cloakable> :P
<cloakable> apokryphos: Windows is more widely used than Linux :P
* gnomefreak doesnt have 500mb ram to upgrade to that it would be cheaper to buy a new pc instead of ram
<apokryphos> it's a valid point for using Windows, but it's hardly definitive
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: if you've got that much, yeah, you should get a newer pc :P
* cloakable prefers quality over quantity :P
<gnomefreak> this is a fairly new pc :(
<gnomefreak> its a 1.7 proc and 256 ram but the ram is weird
<apokryphos> cloakable: beagle seems to have some top developers working on it
<apokryphos> I don't think it's the case that developers are lacking in quality there
<klerfayt> gnomefreak: memtest then
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: fairly new -- how many years?
<cloakable> apokryphos: Then why did it do nasty things to my system, and why is it mono based? :(
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe 2-3
<gnomefreak> years
<fangorious> i have the 6.10 install cd booted, and qtparted seems unable to read my partition table: "Critical error during ped_disk_duplicate!". Running it from konsole it reports the error as a parted bug, but gparted doesn't have the same problem
<apokryphos> cloakable: I'm not convinced that mono is evil, and where are you using, and what versions did you use?
<inteliwasp> is it posible to reinstall kubuntu while keeping the home folder from being over writen?
<apokryphos> inteliwasp: if you have your /home on a seperate partition
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: no not bad ram just not normal ram (cant buy ram in stores) its some high dollar crap
<inteliwasp> apokryphos:  er nope
<cloakable> apokryphos: Right now? Kubuntu 6.10, Tracker 0.5.2.
<fangorious> inteliwasp: or if you choose to not format the / partition (assuming you don't do any repartitiongin)
<cloakable> And mono is jit compiling - precompiled binaries are smaller and faster, IME.
<apokryphos> cloakable: I haven't used beagle on ubuntu lately, so I can't be sure. But I heard complaints in a few discussions about how ubuntu has beagle set up
<klerfayt> anyone here with dvd reader and kubuntu feisty?
<apokryphos> I know it runs very very smoothly on my suse machines. Maybe I should investigate on ubuntu with it
<cloakable> apokryphos: Why is it so difficult to set up?
<apokryphos> cloakable: I haven't seen anywhere that it is
<apokryphos> of course there should be 0 setup effort from the user
<krusher-de> is it safe to use edgy packages for dapper?
<apokryphos> just the developers determine how it's run
<apokryphos> krusher-de: nope
<trappist> krusher-de: no
<inteliwasp> fangorious:  will that erase all of the rest of the partition for copying from cd? i am basicly downgrading from 6.10 to 6.061
<gnomefreak> its rdram :(
<cloakable> apokryphos: Tracker worked from install for me.
<trappist> krusher-de: if there's one you want real bad, get the source package and rebuild it
<apokryphos> cloakable: tracker or beagle look to be set to be implemented by default in feisty
<luca> ragazi
<ubuntu> how do i exit a programe that going nuts
<luca> ma come faccio ad entrare su un caneale
<ubuntu> krita
<apokryphos> ubuntu: ctrl+alt+esc -> click on window
<cloakable> apokryphos: Easy enough to disable :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: try killall krita
<ubuntu> thank you
<apokryphos> cloakable: hopefully we won't have people wanting to do that 8)
<scythe128> is there a way to run something automatically after kde has loaded?
<apokryphos> ubotu: autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<krusher-de> then if a package i want to install has dependencies that are for edgy versions, i have to rebuild each one?
<apokryphos> scythe128: put an executable file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<scythe128> thanks apokryphos
<cloakable> apokryphos: Depends on many things: Microsoft FUD, if Beagle works well or not, etc.
<apokryphos> cloakable: which of those depend on microsoft fud?
<cloakable> apokryphos: mono.
<zorglu_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <- can you try to connect this page and tell me if it connects please
<TheGateKeeper> krusher-de: what are you trying to install?
<ubuntu> is there a way of changing the sleeping dragon to somthing else
<fangorious> intelliwasp: if you don't format, it will only overwrite commonly named files/folders
<apokryphos> cloakable: I don't think anyone in Linux is seriously considering that
<apokryphos> i.e. afraid of including mono apps in their distro
<zorglu_> it is working again, nevermin d :)
<cloakable> apokryphos: Personally, I hope for tracker inclusion in Feisty. No mono dependency, faster even now, lighter on the memory, etc.
<krusher-de> TheGateKeeper: themanaworld. i tried their dapper package but it won't work either.
<cloakable> apokryphos: Right now, my trackerd is at 4MB.
<apokryphos> cloakable: haven't done any tests so can't verify that
<zorglu_> cloakable: tried strigi ?
<cloakable> zorglu_: Not really. Strigi is KDE specific, isn't it?
<zorglu_> cloakable: not sure of the current status, but i know the author try not to
<inteliwasp> fangorious:  well i suppose i can wait for my other computer to be fixed before i redo my laptop... (i played way too much with it ;P  )
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls how to install the ati driver in edgy. i'm new on linux
<cloakable> zorglu_: And does it have Ubuntu packages? :)
<lupul> !install.run
<fangorious> inteliwasp: i hear ya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install.run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> cloakable: apparently not. but i though the author did some work on this... i missing something
<cloakable> zorglu_: Tracker isn't in Ubuntu either, but the debs exist on the site :)
<cloakable> !tracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> !info tracker
<ubotu> Package tracker does not exist in any distro I know
<lupul> pls tell me how to start a run package
<scythe128> lupul try sudo sh ./install.run
<lupul> k
<ubuntu__> #eglug@irc.freenode.org
<scythe128> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_claudio> Ola galera ??
<klerfayt> dev/scd0 is audio cd in fstab?
<inteliwasp> scythe128:  try !nvidia
<LjL> !nvidia | scythe128
<ubotu> scythe128: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_claudio> Estou com uma  duvia .."  Ao tentar  instalar o windowmaker "
<LjL> !pt | _claudio
<ubotu> _claudio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<lupul> it works. thanks
<_claudio> da  um erro X11
<zorglu_> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=strigi&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all <- cloakable
<scythe128> thanks ljl, lupul you might want to check out that page that ubotu just told me to go look at
<_claudio> #ubuntu-br
<Linux_Freek> hey..
<_claudio> ola
<LjL> _claudio: tenes que escribir /join #ubuntu-br por entrar
<Linux_Freek> anyone tried feisty daily build ?
<TheGateKeeper> krusher-de: http://forums.themanaworld.org/viewtopic.php?t=1870
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<lupul> wow
<lupul> a little complicated there
<_claudio> no consigo instalar o "windowmaker" alguem sabe o nome  do pacote  no "apt " ou seila
<zorglu_> http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/edgy/ <- cloakable for more recent one
<cloakable> o.o
<scythe128> I am writing a script to start a server... jackd to be exact... I want jackd to run in the background and not to keep my console window tied up.  How do I do that?
<Linux_Freek> i downloaded then 20061204 build
<zorglu_> cloakable: i knew he did some work on it
<Linux_Freek> i downloaded the alternate install cd and it could not mount the cd itslef.. u think thats a bug ?
<cloakable> Heh
<Linux_Freek> itself*
<_claudio> helow
<_claudio> Alguem responde  .. ??
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_claudio> Galera.
<_claudio> alguem que  possa  ajudar !!
<Dink> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<_claudio> sobre  windowmaker
<Linux_Freek> cloakable: u tired it ?
<Bulwinkle> or speak english
<cloakable> Linux_Freek: Nope. I'm using Tracker :P
<Linux_Freek> what`s that ?
<Linux_Freek> cloakable: what`s tracker
<cloakable> Linux_Freek: Search tool similar to Beagle, but grabs metadata, etc. And faster x.x And smaller.
<Linux_Freek> Oh..
<Linux_Freek> cloakable: no.. I asked u if you tried kubutu 7.04 daily build ?
<cloakable> Heh
<cloakable> No, Edgy is edgy enough for me.
<Linux_Freek> Heh
<krusher-de> TheGateKeeper: as in the post, i get "tmw: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" i checked with adept, but it says libcurl is installed. weird.
<Bulwinkle> krusher-de: you should make sure there is a symlink for libcurl that links it to libcurl.so.2
<TheGateKeeper> krusher-de: do a file search for libcurl.so.2 see if it really there
<Vladdy> ugh
<Vladdy> looks like I'll have to build kernel from source
<Vladdy> :-/
<trappist> krusher-de: in edgy, it's libcurl.so.3 - you could try making a symlink
<trappist> krusher-de: or, if you have acroread installed, you could link to /usr/lib/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Reader/intellinux/lib/libcurl.so.2
<TheGateKeeper> krusher-de: you could also check using the command line: apt-cache search <whatever> or dpkg -S filename
<krusher-de> how to symlink? sorry i've only used linux for about a week...
<Vladdy> ln -s libcurl.so.3 /usr/lib/libcurl.so.2
<trappist> krusher-de: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 /usr/lib/libcurl.so.2
<Snake> Hmmmmm
<Snake> Havnt been here for a while
<krusher-de> hey, it's running! thanks lots guys :P
<The_Machine> just did a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and now when i try to boot i get this error (when i choose the newest kernel):  RAMDISK:  ran out of compressed data.  Kernel panic - not syncing VFS.  Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<krusher-de> btw, used the symlink thing
<The_Machine> please help?  :)
<The_Machine> poor linux.
<fangorious> qtparted is giving me an error in a parted function and can't read the partition table, so I can't install from the kubuntu 6.10 cd. gparted works, so i could boot the ubuntu cd, install, then add kubuntu-desktop
<trappist> The_Machine: hit esc at the grub prompt and boot to the old kernel
<ubuntu> thats it I'm swapping
<The_Machine> trappist: i'm in the old kernel now
<The_Machine> booted successfully
<The_Machine> how do i fix it so i can boot to the new one? :)
<trappist> The_Machine: you seem to have a problem with your initrd.  you could try recreating it.
<ubuntu> thanks for all you're help
<ubuntu> back in a bit
<The_Machine> trappist: can you put that in 'noob' terms?
<trappist> The_Machine: like, sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-(version) (version)
<The_Machine> heh
<trappist> The_Machine: where (version) in both cases is the version of the new kernel, like 2.6.17-10-generic
<The_Machine> i understand
<trappist> The_Machine: may need to install initrd-tools first
<The_Machine> i just ran Adept manager before my last boot
<The_Machine> is there any way i can do an "undo" of whatever it last did?
<The_Machine> this doesn't make sense to me.
<trappist> The_Machine: not really, but you could uninstall the new kernel
<The_Machine> uninstall and reinstall?
<trappist> The_Machine: it would be easier to apt-get install --reinstall, if you want to go that way
<The_Machine> something got corrupted from the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or from running adept
<The_Machine> hmm.  yeah, reinstall..
<lupul> can anyone tell me which is the command to start opendcd?
<JuJuBee> When installing realplayer for linux, it asks where to intall.  Where should I tell it to install?  Should this be installed as root?
<_vge> arent realplayer in repos?
<TheGateKeeper> _vge: 1 min
<_vge> yup it is
<TheGateKeeper> _vge:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<_vge> TheGateKeeper: i have realplayer installed from repos, JuJuBee here was asking for it
<The_Machine> trappist: does apt-get install --reinstall .... reinstall everything?
<The_Machine> (freaky :)
<TheGateKeeper> _vge: give him what I pasted then :-)
<JuJuBee> I got it, thanks.  I am trying it now.
<JuJuBee> Where should I  install it?
<JuJuBee> Location...
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> iirc what is in the repos is some 'pain-in the-ass' meta package
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i cant even rember the last time i used realplayer
<JuJuBee> Thanks The GateKeeper, it works.   Thanks heaps!!!!
<_vge> i guess i get that too as it's newer than i had
<TheGateKeeper> JuJuBee: yw :-)
<The_Machine> what is the file called to edit grub?  (like, the list of kernels and "other operating systems" that appear in the boot list)?  I did a search for grub.conf but it isn't bringing up anything.
<armel> salut
<Jucato> The_Machine: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<The_Machine> thanks
<PhinnFort> how can i install yakuake?
<PhinnFort> adept is rather confusing...
<armel> il y a des francais ladedan ?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: sudo apt-get install yakuake :)
<bacarden> Cleaver
<Jucato> !fr | armel
<ubotu> armel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<armel> ok
<_vge> kuake o.4 ftw
<PhinnFort> Jucato: heh, i switched to kubuntu from gentoo to get away from cli's;)
<Jucato> PhinnFort: in Adept Manager, just start typing in the name of the app, and the filter will show it
<artusom> Hello all, Wonder if someone might shed some light on a startup problem. with edgy -- wont startx with my nvida 7600 sli cards
<PhinnFort> Jucato: "E: Couldn't find package yakuake"
<PhinnFort> Jucato: although: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/yakuake
<Jucato> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<_vge> PhinnFort: might also wanna try Synaptic as i have allways find it more userfriendly
<Jucato> PhinnFort: do you have "universe" enabled?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: i believe so
<PhinnFort> i might have forgotten to "update"...
<Jucato> probably
<Dr_willis> well Sabayon LInux lasted 2 days on this machine....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> back to Kubuntu
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> Kubuntu lasted 11 months (and counting)
<Dr_willis> i do a clean install of the ubuntus every 6 mo. :)
<Jucato> so do I :)
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> actually i installed 'linux mint' on my laptop the other day
<Jucato> but it's still Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> well, gentoo lasted 3~ years, now compiling everything takes a very long time...
<_vge> toke me 1 year to get slacware running, does that count as "usage"?
<bacarden> :D
<PhinnFort> :P
<Dr_willis> Theres getting to be way too much focus on 'we allready set up all the eye candy for you as our main feature' disrtos. :)
<PhinnFort> how do i get colors in my bash again?
<PhinnFort> could someone post their .bashrc?
<Dr_willis> ls --color
<Dr_willis> alias ls = 'ls --color'
<PhinnFort> my bashrc is for gentoo, alas
<BluesKaj> vge, that's called persistence
<PhinnFort> !codeine
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 163 kB, installed size 576 kB
<Dr_willis> !morphine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morphine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> codeine is simply the best media player for kde
<BluesKaj> why ?
<Dr_willis> Ya know.. looking at 'medicine' names - i am amazed at the lack of creativity in some programing naming/disrto namings. :)
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: try it;)
<Dr_willis> Zantex Linux - with purple theme.!
<Dr_willis> "Nexuim Linux' reduces hartburn!
<BluesKaj> whynot kaffeine, PhinnFort ?
<PhinnFort> kaffeine sucks bollocks, compared to codeine
<PhinnFort> at least in usabilty
<PhinnFort> *bility
<BluesKaj> it's one thing to name call, jhow about some reasons ?
<scythe128>  I wrote a script to execute 1 command, I placed it in .kde/Autostart, it wont autostart, any suggestion?
<PhinnFort> scythe128: have you set the executable bit?
<Dr_willis> ive been trying to track down a video player that i can set where on every time it goes to the next video in theplaylist - it auto-jumps ahead like  2:00 min...
<PhinnFort> chmod +x [name] 
<BluesKaj> does codeine record live video ..like off a tv tuner ?
<scythe128> chmod 777 it
<Dr_willis> to skip over the lame intro song/titlesnimations
<Dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: codeine just plays my movies, and it does it well:P
<scythe128> what is the difference between 777 and +x
<PhinnFort> it's like media player classic for windows
<PhinnFort> scythe128: 777 is bad
<Dr_willis> 777 is +EVERYTHING isent it. :)
<PhinnFort> it gives everyone rights to do everything
<Dr_willis> try it on a test file.
<Dr_willis> touch testme
<PhinnFort> touch me
<scythe128> Thats fine by me
<Dr_willis> chmod 777 testme
<Dr_willis> ls -l testme
<scythe128> I am the only user
<PhinnFort> chmod +x just gives executable bit
<scythe128> so its the same as a chmod 111 then
<PhinnFort> no, it only sets it for your own user, afaik
<Dr_willis> scythe128,  such 'thinking' is the reason a lot of people learn bad security habbits. :)
<PhinnFort> a+x = 111, afaik
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: agreed
<Vladdy> chmod 755 or 644 ;p
<PhinnFort> just +x ffs
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> am i allowed to ask easyubuntu related questions in here?
<klerfayt> how do I / or is it possible to configure fstab so that cd will mounted as cds and dvds as dvds?
<PhinnFort> like why it doesn't show a progress bar or anything?
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  heh - ubuntu is so easy now.. i dont need easyubuntu :)
<bacarden> :(
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: :P
<scythe128> Dr_willis, it is a file that I want running at all times anyways.  I want it running for all users.  I want it running at startup... everyone will have access to it anyways.
<PhinnFort> scythe128: why bother writing a character more?
<scythe128> Unless the have permission to write to my home directory... or read my home directory.. the file is already covered
<scythe128> because I learned on solaris and I am more comfortable with the numbers over the letters
<PhinnFort> well, you ain't on solaris now, little boy;)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. to be executable by everyone.. they need read access to the file/dirs i think.
<bacarden> where do i have games on this pc?
<Dr_willis> bacarden,  i have several in the menus.. or fire up adept and install some more
<PhinnFort> bacarden: install them, i think;)
<Dr_willis> bacarden,  theres a ubuntu games wiki page also that details/reviews a lot of games also.
<scythe128> lets put it this way, root cannot logon, scythe is the only user... think I am really worried about security?
<PhinnFort> scythe128: you could get rooted
<PhinnFort> :p
<bacarden> but no one installed in the system?
<scythe128> no remote logins allowed... cant be pinged
<Dr_willis> one should ALWAYS worry about security
<PhinnFort> bacarden: noone here, anyways
* PhinnFort thinks Dr_willis sounds more like patient willis
<bacarden> hm
<scythe128> hehe
<PhinnFort> does bastille support (k)ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> !bastille
<scythe128> Doc, this machine only touches the net once a week.. from behind several firewalls
<ubotu> bastille: Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  hmm.. not tried that in ages.
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: me neither, used it when i set up my gentoo machine
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  bastille was a 'big' thing a few years.. now this is the first ive heard of it in ages.. heh
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> how can i know what easyubuntu is doing?
<Dr_willis> read the code.
<Dr_willis> run it from a terminal.
<PhinnFort> heh, i might have to rewrite it to make it show me some status
<Dr_willis> last i used it.. there wasent much it did - that i couldent do by hand.
<Dr_willis> sounds like some bug it has.
<PhinnFort> i know, i just don't know what i should do by hand
<PhinnFort> first time ubuntu;)
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn how to do it by hand. :)
<Dr_willis> and it pays to explore the wiki/guides. :)
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: is there some kind of semi-official ubuntu wiki?
<Dr_willis> lets see... theres !java and !nvidia factoids and !wiki
<Dr_willis> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Dr_willis> theres an official wiki. :)
<The_Machine> does Adept updater conflict with Synaptic / Apt?
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  no. they are just front eneds to the apt-get system.
<Dr_willis> I normally install synaptic first thing on Kubuntu. :)
<scythe128> chmod +x adds x to all .. global.. user... and group
<The_Machine> Dr_willis: i added a repo a while back, and it says that i have all of these python files to upgrade/update now
<PhinnFort> scythe128: do u+x if you just want user
<The_Machine> and those files are considered to be "dist" upgrades
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: isn't apt-get just a front-end to?
<PhinnFort> to dpkg?
<The_Machine> but when i try to install them, it fails
<scythe128> ahhh
<The_Machine> and they won't go away either.
<The_Machine> Doh.
<Dr_willis> PhinnFort,  everthing is a front end. :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<The_Machine> PhinnFort: no, apt-get isn't a front end.  Synaptic is the front end of apt.
<Dr_willis> i think every thing eventually calls 'dd'  in some way or another.
<PhinnFort> lol
<PhinnFort> dd runs the universe
<Dr_willis> the apt  system is a bit hard to get  the 'big' picture of how all the programs interrelate.
<PhinnFort> i'm very impressed by the speed of it, though
<scythe128> anyways.. back to my question, any clue as to why it wouldn't run? it was executeable, in /home/scythe/.kde/Autostart
<PhinnFort> compared to portage, written in python;)
<PhinnFort> scythe128: what happens if you double click on it?
<PhinnFort> i have several scripts in Autostart, python and bash, that run everytime i log in
<scythe128> never tried, I could call it from term though and it worked fine
<The_Machine> Dr_willis: i added a repo a while back, and it says that i have all of these python files to upgrade/update now and apt is considering them to be a 'dist upgrade'.  When i try to install them it fails, but they won't go away either.  Suggestion?
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,   you dident remove that repo since then?
<The_Machine> i have
<The_Machine> but even though i update, it still shows them
<Dr_willis> Id say put it back...
<The_Machine> i can't see what repo it's coming from either..
<Dr_willis> heh.
<The_Machine> hmm
<The_Machine> i don't even know if my repos are the same :/
<Dr_willis> Yep.. i learned to just 'comment' out different repos..
<Dr_willis> actually i try to avoide putting in all these 'other' repos heh
<PhinnFort> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<scythe128> double clicking tells me that I dont have permissions to read it
<PhinnFort> scythe128: there you have your problem
<scythe128> yup
<PhinnFort> chown [username]  [file]  as root
<PhinnFort> now, how do i get stuff from multiverse?
<PhinnFort> what should i add to sources.list?
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<scythe128> I was already the owner of it
<The_Machine> How do i use the system log to troubleshoot why a program doesn't start up after i click on it?  (the icon bounces up and down, but the app doesn't start).  Little help as to why?
<lenscape> The_Machine: open a Konsole window and run in there
<fdoving> .. or look at ~/.xsession-errors
<Dr_willis> The shell is our friend. :)
<PhinnFort> how come i don't have DRI in (k)ubuntu, when i had the exact same Xorg in gentoo?
<Dr_willis> You install the proper drivers yet? ati/nvidia?
<PhinnFort> i used the open source r300 drivers
<PhinnFort> but i guess i'll have to use the proprietary...
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> that would be my guess also.
<The_Machine> lenscape: reinstalling the app worked.  Thanks for the tip (it showed me i should)
<lenscape> The_Machine: cool
<scythe128> woo, back and it worked
<PhinnFort> scythe128: good:D
<scythe128> I find it odd that I could execute the script from the cli but not by double clicking it.  I didn't even need to sudo from the cli
<scythe128> gonna see if I can reproduce it
<Norman> i installed dapper on my pc and i have now installed edgy on my wife pc. Where can i get info on the difference
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu home page. :)
<Norman> wiki
<Dr_willis> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Dr_willis> might want to use edgy on both machines.
<scythe128> not repeatable... musta been my ignorance :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> bad karma?
<Norman> why dapper is working fine i install dapper 3 weeks ago my first shot at linux
<scythe128> hehe
<PhinnFort> Norman: new and exciting features and stuff;)
<scythe128> I havent ran over any gradmas in alteast three weeks... I have had all of my karma even'd out ;)
<PhinnFort> lol
<Norman> do i dare try a upgrade or from scrach
<Dr_willis> i find it safer to clean install.
<PhinnFort> Norman: keep your /home
<Dr_willis> i keep /home on its own partition - so its rather trivial.
<Norman> should i then greate a new partation and store my /home there
<Dr_willis> I got a whole extra HD for my home. :)
<PhinnFort> Norman: it will save you some time later
<PhinnFort> how much pr0n DO you have?
<PhinnFort> :P
<Dr_willis> Anime torrents mainly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Dr_willis> and Emulator roms
<PhinnFort> i didn't think roms took much space
<Norman> i do have 2 hd one has xp on it
<Dr_willis> i got about 20gb of MAME roms.
<Dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> that's rather much, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> thats for one emulator.. several dozen gb of amiga roms
<PhinnFort> Norman: delete XP, and use that HD as /home
<scythe128> I didnt think there were that many games for amiga
<scythe128> lol
<PhinnFort> :P
<Dr_willis> considering theres some 4ooo+ mame games...
<Norman> i need xp so i can do some work from home
<scythe128> Phinn, what if he "has" to use it for important stuff like.....castle wolfinstein?
<PhinnFort> then he gets wine
<scythe128> what programs do you use Norman?  there may be viable alternatives out there that dont require much retraining
<PhinnFort> *s/much//
<Norman> what if i create  a new cadkey
<Norman> the prg is cad key
<scythe128> Phinn, wine is still beta... I wouldn't recommend it for that reason, but there are some compat problems with it still (and some programs are very pickey)
<scythe128> that similar to autocad? or closer to visio
<PhinnFort> scythe128: i've used it for a very long time
<PhinnFort> it will never go out of beta
<Norman> yes
<scythe128> if closer to visio, might as well kill yourself  (jk)
<PhinnFort> qcad
<Vladdy> brrr
<Vladdy> I should update my kernel.. bah.. too evil
<PhinnFort> varicad also looks like a viable alternative
<PhinnFort> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11539
<Norman> the file format have to be compatable
<scythe128> phinn.... cad programs like to use very proprietary formats...
<scythe128> thankx norman... was just trying to type that :)
<PhinnFort> Norman: VariCAD supports STEP, STL, IGES, DWG and DXF file formats.
<kliol> hi what means /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build not configured? i installed kernel header for kubuntu but when i become this when i compile some software that needs kernel
<Norman> i will do some resaerch thanks
<scythe128> how much retraining is he going to have to do though?  will it be close enough that he can be productive without spending 50 hours  a month in a support channel?
<PhinnFort> scythe128: don't be so negative
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> it will probably run in wine
<Dr_willis> vmware is handy.
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Norman> i will try wine
<scythe128> Dr. Willis, couldnt agree more
<PhinnFort> Norman: it's getting very stable
<scythe128> Phinn, I have found a few programs that still dont like to run right under it
<Norman> ok will try tonight at home
<PhinnFort> scythe128: examples?
<scythe128> nero6
<PhinnFort> and when did you last try them?
<scythe128> a few months ago
<PhinnFort> scythe128: nero has a native linux version
<Dr_willis> nero under wine.. is sort of scary idea
<PhinnFort> doesn't count;)
<Dr_willis> nero-linux is rather pathic i hear. :)
<scythe128> I know k3b...xcdroast....NeroLinux
<PhinnFort> nero is bloated
<scythe128> NeroLinux is not as full featured as Nero
<Dr_willis> I use nero under windows for just a few things it makes easy...
<PhinnFort> well, then that's a good thing(tm);)
<PhinnFort> K3B makes my life happy
<scythe128> I pretty much only use it
<Dr_willis> wife wanted to make some 'dvd' slideshow disks of her old xmas pictures for xmas party
<Dr_willis> easier to jsut boot to windows and show her how to drag/drop/click with nero. :)
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: there is a KDE program to do that
<PhinnFort> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=46558
<PhinnFort> very well written
<scythe128> linux just recently got good dvd rippers too, so I no longer need dvddecrypter, or dvdshrink
<Dr_willis> or coruse THEN she realized that a pc hooked up to the tv could do it also.
<scythe128> neither ran well in xine
<scythe128> lol
<Dr_willis> the PSP reencoder front ends are getting udeable under linxu now also...
<lupul> does anyone know a tool to monitor cpu, memory, temperature....
<lupul> all in one
<Dr_willis> oodles of them.
<scythe128> I only use my windows for media files that wont play on my linux
<Dr_willis> superkaramba applets have them, gkrellm,  lets see.. what else.
<Dr_willis> several kickerapplets can do some of those features
<lupul> k
<bXi> almost done with setting up my basic ubuntu
<scythe128> there a gmail notifier for linux yet?
<matteo> good evening
<matteo> i'm a problem
<scythe128> well, admitting it is part of the solution.... whats bothering you matteo?
<matteo> i' want yahoo for kubuntu x86_64
<scythe128> what yahoo, the instant messenger?  look  at gaim or kopete.  They both can talk to yahoo's chat networks
<ryoma> can some one help me out
<ryoma> ??
<Dr_willis> scythe128,  ive seen one for kde and one for gnome.
<Dr_willis> !info gcheckmail
<ubotu> Package gcheckmail does not exist in any distro I know
<matteo> i must have just an account?
<Dr_willis> !info kcheckmail
<ubotu> Package kcheckmail does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find gmail
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, checkgmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de (and 23 others)
<ryoma> where i can find some codec video
<ryoma> ??
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  i normally download/install the w32codecs pack from the several repositories. or from the mplayer homepage
<scythe128> Dr_willis found a couple in synaptic that I am going to try
<scythe128> thankx
<bXi> are there any decent xgl guides for edgy 64bit ?
<Dr_willis> i like the gnome gmail checker applet i found the other day better then the kde one.
<scythe128> there is a gmailnotify in synaptic
<Dr_willis> http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/index.php?page=packages&lang=en
<scythe128> looks just like the osx or windows one... keep it uniform
<Dr_willis> has a few packatges not common yet.
<olegfink> !info checkgmail
<ubotu> checkgmail: Alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 204 kB
<smaggard> hello everyone :D
<Dr_willis> !info zim
<ubotu> zim: a desktop wiki. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Dr_willis> ever have the joy of explaining to a windows user what a 'package-manager' actually does under linux. :)
<Dr_willis> they can be sooooooooo baffled that such a thing even exists.
<Dr_willis> 'you mean you dont go to all these web sites and download the updates?'
<bARTIST> hello
<bARTIST> i am under ubuntu
* Dr_willis hands bARTIST  a gold star. :)
<bARTIST> and i wish to try kubuntu
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bARTIST> thanx Dr-willis
<Dr_willis> will install the core of kubuntu. check out the Kubuntu homepage and its FAQ while it installs.
<bARTIST> but i heard there were other options
<bARTIST> core, desktop, and full
<Chrissie> Hi bARTIST. I switched from ubuntu to Kubuntu and I've never regretting it? Go for it
<Dr_willis> I normally install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop
<bARTIST> ok i ll to it willis
<Dr_willis> cant recall ever trhying core/full
<malik__> hello guyz
<matteo> sorry for my ignorance, but for use kopete; i must have an account from yahoo yet? or I can create it for them?
<bARTIST> and i heard there is a way to make that KDE programs do not appear in ubuntu
<scythe128> your almost as bad as me Doc.. I install ubuntu and then kde... I have never actually used kubuntu so to speak
<malik__> one question...............do we use ubuntu repos for kubuntu or kubuntu has its own repos?
<matteo> i am not english XD
<bARTIST> and gnome programs do not appear in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> malik__,  they all use the same repos.
<bARTIST> is that good?
<Dr_willis> bARTIST,  never heard of a way to do that..
<Dr_willis> both de's scan for the various .desktop files i though and fill in the menus as needed.
<scythe128> matteo.. I am not sure... you might be able create an account
<Dr_willis> I mixx and match gnome+kde apps as   i feel like it.
<bARTIST> Dr_Willis, if i install kubuntu-desktop, can i remove it?
<scythe128> yes
<Chrissie> when you update the repos, it updaes tehm all, g and k. you can even run g.apps under k. I think
<malik__> thanx mate
<Dr_willis> bARTIST,   not in a very 'clean' way :)
<matteo> ok thanks
* scythe128 is touch ing fred, not that way.. fred is what I name my test files
<bARTIST> i have 1 reason to install kubuntu: amarok
<bARTIST> what other reasons are they?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install amarok
<scythe128> bartist... you can install amarok in kde
<scythe128> i mean gnome
<Dr_willis> i never listen to music.. so whatever floats your boat.
<Chrissie> you can run amarok in gnome, i think
<bARTIST> amarok under gnome is not that efficient
<Dr_willis> the more  i use gnome.. the more i realize how much better KDE is.
<bARTIST> under gnome, it always mention something about art missing
<smaggard> haha ive only used gnome a few times like in k12ltsp and i HATE it
<smaggard> its like wheres the trash can?
<scythe128> k12ltsp?
<scythe128> hehe, if I could get aero for linux, I would :)
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> i have 768MB ram and i still cant run aero
<malik__> okie guyz my amarok keeps tellin me that taglib is broken may be................... n needs to be reinstalled.......it wudnt add some 21 gig of my mp3 files
<malik__> any idea on that?
<scythe128> smaggard... uhhh... aero is the osx wm... it runs fine with 512, but apple wont release it or the real darwin for us (the cheap people)
<smaggard> i thought you were talking about aero glass, the vista 3d
<Dr_willis> ya would THINK billion-doller companies could come up with better names...
<scythe128> no... I like the win2k desktop best for windows
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> did u notice how after windows xp came out, everything else started becoming XP versions?
<bARTIST> thanks
<Dr_willis> better then the "everything2000' version names...
<Dr_willis> or the 'whatevberReloaded' names.. :)
<scythe128> hehe, athlon xp 1800 (it only runns 1533)
<Dr_willis> now we got iWhatever names.
<scythe128> hehehe
<smaggard> yeah and the movie i robot
<smaggard> lol
<scythe128> iDont really iCare though, its good fodder for commedians
<smaggard> im surprised there isnt a windows xp movie about how great it is
<Dr_willis> ugh.. you realize that name was the name of a book... that came out Years and years ago...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> "I Robot"
<Dr_willis> not iRobot :)
<smaggard> there was iMesh, iTunes, iPod,
<Dr_willis> iVibe
<smaggard> lol yeah that was a joke
<scythe128> iRobot  =  makers of roomba
<Dr_willis> then apple was all mad and threating to sue everyone that even used icons/themes that looked like theirs.
<smaggard> iMac
<sc0tt> iLol
<smaggard> lol
* cloakable points the... brown zune.
<smaggard> what does the i stand for?
<scythe128> idont know
<Dr_willis> I just love for Years how APple touted how "well researched/organized/designed OS-9 Was'  ... then they toss it all out the window.
<smaggard> lol
<cloakable> Dr_willis: Well, at least they admit mistakes :)
<smaggard> the newest will always be best, no matter what it really is
<Dr_willis> You would think after years and years of computer/programing/design/theory/research - we would have the 'perfect'  Open File... Dialog box..
<cloakable> Windows would drag the thing on forever.
<Chrissie> hey, got the announcement last night that a beta Ulteo would be released tonight or tomorrow
<scythe128> like windows me, there was actually some fanfare over windows mistake edition
<Dr_willis> 'drag and drop is a cool feature... no its not... yes  it is...  ' heh heh
<Chrissie> anyone knows a little what's behind itN
<smaggard> december 5th or 6th
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> thats close.. lol
<Chrissie> exactly. should be tonight or tmrw. but doesn't say much in the matter of teazer.  Anyone know anything?
<smaggard> ummm
<smaggard> i dont
<smaggard> but i wouldnt get my hopes up
<fildo> *goneski
<Dr_willis> OLPC GUI 'preview'    :)    http://applications.linux.com/applications/06/11/30/206212.shtml?tid=26
<Dr_willis> so when can we expect OPLCubuntu
<Chrissie> why not? seems "revolutionary", running within a browser and all
<scythe128> I didnt like it
<scythe128> but thats just me
<scythe128> it was cool to see, but ... I dunno.... different.. and different is bad ;)
<Chrissie> scythe: what didn't you like?
<scythe128> welll... gimme a few and I will tell you.  I will have to actually watch it again
<scythe128> dont like haveing to google for everything... there is no address bar
<Dr_willis> what are we talking about? i missed somthing....... :)
<scythe128> there is a video out there that actually shows this ui in action... i just didnt like it
<Chrissie> got the url for the video?
<scythe128> looking for it now
<firestar162> hi
<smaggard> hi
<scythe128> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2255304751539750822&q=olpc+interface           there you go chrissie
<Chrissie> as for the address bar, I'd assume that it's one "obviousity" that would be fixed first thing
<firestar162> kann mir jemand sagen warum mein internet (dsl 2000) so langsam ist? habe kubuntu drauf
<Chrissie> thanks, brb
<LjL> !de | firestar162
<ubotu> firestar162: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<firestar162> alles klar, danke
<smaggard> i had never heard about the one laptop per child thing before..
<scythe128> I love the idea... I dont like the intergface.  It had to be lightweight though... so it is probably the best it will get.
<LjL> i'd like Opie/Qtopia rather for a lightweight interface
<LjL> it used to have (half-broken) Debian packages once in the Debian repos, not anymore :-\
<scythe128> ljl, this machine has a 512Mb flash drive.... that is it.  It has to be very streamlined
<smaggard> yah look at the hardware....
<easytiger> hi... kdevelop isn't working.. i open it and it starts then just hangs?
<LjL> scythe128, Opie is the interface (well, one of them) that is used on PDAs
<scythe128> well, that is streamlined then :)  didnt know that, will probably forget it :(
<LjL> http://opie.handhelds.org/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=c7x0 - and yes, it can work on i386
<Vladdy> ./usr/share/kernel-package/ruleset/misc/version_vars.mk:123: *** Error. The version number # # configuration written to .config # 2.6.19-rc6-Andromeda is not all lowercase. Since the version ends up in the package name of the kernel image package, this is a Debian policy violation, and the packaging system shall refuse to package the image. .  Gestopt.
<Vladdy> lol
<LjL> i'd have used that rather than reinvent the wheel, but that's just myself
<[Amigo] > Hi, pll! I need simpled QT-based firewall, just simple rule...
<sb9> howdie, looking for a command to check the state of a daemon
<LjL> !firewall | [Amigo] 
<ubotu> [Amigo] : Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Vladdy> that's too bad!
<Chrissie> back from the OLPC video
<sb9> ie whether its up and running
<Dr_willis> heh
<sb9> or do i have to grep it from ps  ?
<Dr_willis> i skimmed the olpc video. :)
<scythe128> last week there was someone having trouble getting jack to work so they could use their ati tv wonder pro video card, anyone remember who that was?
<[Amigo] > LjL: Simple QT-based (graphics interface)  :) iptables - so hard to learn :0
<Dr_willis> Interesting use of the frame/border thing.
<Chrissie> I like it. remember the C of OLPC stands for "child", so that explains why there's no address bar
<scythe128> Doc, definately different isnt
<LjL> [Amigo] : missed the Guarddog part?
<dls> hello all
<Dr_willis> Ive been using MatchBox On and off for a window manager.. insome ways Matchbox would be a better choice i think
<Vladdy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<scythe128> chrissie, your right..... but that is why I dont like it
<[Amigo] > LjL: More simply, like Firestarter on GTK :)
<ubuntu_> this looks strangeeee
<Dr_willis> You are not really the target audience scythe128  :)
<scythe128> they will most likely have a better chance of hitting something relavent without haveing to spell it right though
<dls> soory i haw a kubuntu bot ei kend not login as root
<Chrissie> I agree. It's different. And I agree that different is not what children need for a first introducton to usage of a pc
<scythe128> Dr.. they were trying to sell these for 300 each so they could have 2 children sponsored per one bought here
<Dr_willis> I seem to   end up typing www.whatever.com into google search entry by mistake all the time. heh.
<Vladdy> there we go, it's building now, with capitals
<Chrissie> not that they should all be introduced to Msoft look alike, but it should at least lok familiar to what the adults work with and that they see everyday
<[Amigo] > LjL: Ok. I be using Guarddog. Great tnx. Bye!!!
<Dr_willis> scythe128,  yes.. but thats not targeting  us with its design.  thats a 'fundraiser' gimmic. for those of us that just LOVE new toys.
<Chrissie> I guess is the price is really really really low, then different is good. Like less than $100 for a box
<scythe128> it should follow generally agreed upon gui conventions (close by cliking a button in the corner (left for ms, right for mac).  stuff like that
<scythe128> hehe
<Dr_willis> for $300 i think i would go for a Nokia770 for my toys .
<scythe128> lol
<Chrissie> lol. i thought these were discontinued? been looking for one for ages
<Dr_willis> agreed upon... left for MS right for mac... heh heh.. yea.. real agreed upon!
<Dr_willis> BeOS had the title bars that resized.. so the thing was always moving. :)
<scythe128> doc, its still in a corner.... not by clicling  the edge and the clicking something else
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program i can use to plot 3d functions ?
<scythe128> be os is dead, well the support is
<Dr_willis> years and years of 'research' into GUIS and we still get wacky experiments.
<Chrissie> isn't the challenge what we're all looking for? sleepless night etc?
<Dr_willis> I always enabled the WIn95 theme in BeOS. :)
<Chrissie> lol
* Dr_willis loads up Geos64 for his C-64!
<Dr_willis> now thats an GUI!
<scythe128> I just think that this system should be somewhat adaptable in order allow the child to progress beyond what they learned on that pc and allow them to learn the concepts that make most os's similar
<scythe128> I had geos!!  a friend had it on his 486
<ubuntu> hellllo
<scythe128> geos looks very much like win 3.x
<Dr_willis> I think you are refering to the later generation of GEOS. :) not the original.
<No1Viking> Yo!
<Chrissie> I fully agree. Just look at the number of linux distro that are recommended for win swistchers: they're all windows blue
<Dr_willis> Geos reinvented itself like 2 or 5 times.
<scythe128> possibly.  I dont know which version it was... I just popped the 5.25 disk in that giant paperweight and went to town :)
<milaks> Hi. In windows to request new IP address one would do the following: `ipconfig /flushdns`, `ipconfig /release` and `ipconfig /renew`. How can request new IP address from my ISP in similiar way in Kubuntu?
<No1Viking> Are there any known problems restarting Kubuntu Edgy?
<Dr_willis> No1Viking,  none that i have heard of.
<scythe128> also had dos 1 for the c64 :)  that was painful
<No1Viking> Ok
<Dr_willis> I got a CPM cartridge for my C64
<scythe128> I havent No1, it works better than dapper did on this laptop
<Chrissie> ok got to go, floor to scrub, children to feed, marital duties to perform
<Chrissie> bye all
<scythe128> cpm?  you had geos on cartridge??  bet that was faster than my floppies
<stephond> how come after installing 6.10
<Dr_willis> the CPM cart - had a Z80 cpu in it - that the CPM on the c64 used.
<Dr_willis> I dont recall Geos on a cart. but it was the only os for C64 that used that Ram expansion unit - that i can rember.
<scythe128> so it was basically a co processor
<Dr_willis> it was the processor.. :)    it some how took over.
<stephond> Then updating as adpet notifier said I couldn't log back in
<Dr_willis> C128 had a Z80 and the 6502 (?) cpu both in them .
* Dr_willis feels old.
<scythe128> ahh... that would explain why my word processor would boot directly into the wp instead of basic
<sweetcandy> tengo un troyano ayuda!!
<sweetcandy> en linux un troyano como
<sweetcandy> ???
<scythe128> i had geoworks, not geos... mybad
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<scythe128> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_(8-bit_operating_system) this the one you had doc?
<milaks> Anyone?
<scythe128> my bad... I only had geos... just got a look at geoworks... definately not that
<Dr_willis> scythe128,  yep thats the one.. i still got disks for it.. shrinkwrapped..
<Dr_willis> :)
<scythe128> wow, looks a little like win 3.1 to me... maybe win 2.0 (havent used anything earlier)
<alynx> excuse me , but how do i burn a mpg file so i can watch it on my dvd player? it takes divx though.  Only have cd burner on this laptop and i use k3b
<Dr_willis> except it came out befor win3.1 i think
<scythe128> yeah... it did
<Dr_willis> back when 640200 was high-resolution
<scythe128> hehe
<scythe128> doc, you arent going to believe this...    http://www.breadbox.com/ensemble/geosdetails.asp?id=45&category=Purchase%20Ensemble  !!
<lexi_> hi @all. i read there is an initialramfs inside the ubuntu-kernel . why is that and could we use a copy of it as initrd in /boot ?
<[Amigo] > May be, any body know, how to read write on flash card N72 (usb cable connection)???
<scythe128> amigo, my computer sees all of my usb drives as removable file systems and auto mounts them
<afm\colossus> even those without UMS caps? :D
<[Amigo] > scythe128: When I connect phone to computer create /dev/ttyACM0 and no other device and no other mounted file systems :(
<scythe128> flash cards I have experience with, phones... no clue... sorry man
<trappist> [Amigo] : I use bitpim to get stuff on/off my phone
<fn0rdp0rtland> !asterrisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterrisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> !asterisk
<fn0rdp0rtland> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<[Amigo] > bitpim?? It's a application?
<trappist> [Amigo] : yes
<[Amigo] > trappist: bitpim?? It's a application?
<[Amigo] > trappist: OK
<fn0rdp0rtland> how do iswitch to the irc about asterisk
<[Amigo] > trappist: And I can use flash card on my phone Nokia N72?
<trappist> fn0rdp0rtland: /join #asterisk
<trappist> [Amigo] : I don't know, but it does support a lot of phones
<fn0rdp0rtland> trappist: thanx
<[Amigo] > trappist: What you have model of mobile phone?
<trappist> [Amigo] : it's an LG phone
<[Amigo] > trappist: With flash card?
<trappist> [Amigo] : SD card
<trappist> [Amigo] : but if bitpim supports your phone, it will almost certainly be able to access the flash card, through the phone
<bXi> \o/ succes
<[Amigo] > trappist: TNX. Be search this application and probe to work with my phone
<bXi> kubuntu edgy 64bit with ATI x1600xt pci-e with working xgl firefox2 with flash9 and java
<wildchild> why when I click on a song in amarok it shows like it is playing for a sec and than everything stops... I need to terminate amarok
<trappist> bXi: hah, way to go :)
<trappist> bXi: what window decorator are you using with xgl?
<omegagryphon> Hello
<Surghi> hi
<trappist> wildchild: you might try switching engines, xine <-> gstreamer
<omegagryphon> I am having problems installing Kubuntu... I am a newb with Linux as I always been using windows. -v-
<Surghi> Are there any Public Domain (maybe GPL)  songs / sounds of at least 60 seconds lenght which could be used got a GPL Game that I am just programming?
<bXi> trappist: emerald
<bXi> or beryl rather
<trappist> bXi: and that works ok?  I haven't tried beryl yet.
<bXi> biggest issue i had was getting a working repos
<omegagryphon> Trying to boot from a CD from what I downloaded and burned with Nero, this is a new computer and wouldn't be a dual boot.
<ehird> where would i store permanent aliases
<bXi> and not seeing any weird issues with beryl so far
<trappist> ehird: I make a /etc/profile.d/alias.sh and source it from /etc/profile
<ehird> trappist: i seem to remember there being a ~/.bash-aliases or something
<ehird> but its not there
<trappist> ehird: never heard of that one
<wildchild> trappist: I only have xine engine
<trappist> wildchild: oh, I heard somebody say that before, that it's stuck with xine for some reason... I'm not sure what else to try
<omegagryphon> Now I am getting an error, Buffer I/o error on device hda, logical block, before and after is some numbers but always different, anyone know what this means?
<wildchild> trappist: so I must grab some apples and start eating them while I am waiting :P
<trappist> omegagryphon: it sounds like a bad burn.  you might try burning at a lower speed.
<omegagryphon> I reburned it, this time as a regular data disk instead of a bootable one, maybe because I reused the same disk? I knew I probably should of bought more then one CD damn my cheapness ^v^;;
<trappist> one cd, yeah, that's pretty cheap :)
<trappist> you can get a 100 pack for like $10 if you try hard enough
<omegagryphon> What I only had two bucks, and it was RW. All my other 500 CD's are CD-r -v-
<omegagryphon> Hmm only will let me burn at one speed, the speed changer is blanked out in Nero
<trappist> omegagryphon: well if it's rw, you can try again
<sweetcandy> how much swapiness do you have?
<lenscape> blah. Kubuntu is much less stable than SuSE was. I've never seen KDE Crash Handler so many times
<wildchild> that's freaking odd: [19:51]  <wildchild> why when I click on a song in amarok it shows like it is playing for a sec and than everything stops... I need to terminate amarok
<wildchild> now... it's working and I didn't do anything but wait
<BluesKaj> hey gents , I'm in stalling mythtv and ai followed this instruction:  cd~'):   ,and I realized that I had made mistake as soon i hit the enter key and I now have just a > as a prompt in the terminal. How do I get back to my /home prompt so i don't screw up the install sequence  ?
<themistocles> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: try ctrl + C
<themistocles> hello
<trappist> BluesKaj: if that doesn't work, try quit, or ctrl-d, or exit...
<omegagryphon> Yay, I got it to work. Blank the whole CD completely and reburned it.
<BluesKaj> thx Admiral_Chicago ...it worked
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<themistocles> can anyone offer some help with crossover
<trappist> themistocles: maybe, if you ask a question
<themistocles> sure
<themistocles> trappist
<fn0rdp0rtland> !twinkle
<ubotu> twinkle: Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2988 kB
<themistocles> i am trying to install Office XP
<fn0rdp0rtland> anyone ever use twinkle?
<bXi> fn0rdp0rtland: yeah
<themistocles> and i keep getting an error that office can not continure with the installation
<fn0rdp0rtland> is it like skype but 1free or am i missinformed?
<fn0rdp0rtland> 100%
<fn0rdp0rtland> 100% free*
<bXi> well if you have sip/voip account you can use it to call
<bXi> and it depends on the sip/voip provider on if its free
<fn0rdp0rtland> crap and those cost money im gussing damn it sucks being poor.
<themistocles> the thing is that the error comes from office not crossover
<bXi> fn0rdp0rtland: there are providers which provide free calls in certain countries
<fn0rdp0rtland> im just trying to set up a way to make free phone calls in the us
<bXi> i'd do some research into free voip/sip providers then
<bXi> thats your best shot
<themistocles> what about voipbuster?
<bXi> voipbuster isnt free for calling to landlines
<trappist> themistocles: it should work out of the box - is there any more info in the error message? when do you get the error?
<fn0rdp0rtland> what about cells?
<themistocles> i get the error right after asked where to install office xp
<themistocles> i have created a new bottle after winxp template
<trappist> themistocles: use the default win98 bottle
<nvman90> Hey does anyone know if KDE has another config file for setting the res of monitors?
<lenscape> nvman90: yes
<nvman90> Xorg is configured right
<themistocles> i have tried that too
<nvman90> but I think KDE is doing something
<nvman90> where is it
<nvman90> ?
<lenscape> nvman90: I forget where it is but I had to delete it a while ago cos it was wrong
<milaks> Hello.Besides one primary ADSL account, which I use with 'pppoe tools' I have antoher one that I often use. Is it posible to make two ADSL accounts with `pppoe` and connect with something like `pppoe-start acc1` or `pppoe-start acc2`?
<lenscape> it's burried in .kde somewhere
<themistocles> trappist your text appears in red
<lenscape> nvman90: burried in ~/.kde
<nvman90> ok ya thats waht I figured I was looking around in there but couldn't find anything related to monitors and resolution
<lenscape> nvman90: I can't tell where it is because I deleted it
<nvman90> Lol alright
<nvman90> I'll keep looking then
<themistocles> in that case it says sometihng about incorrct version of patch and quits
<trappist> themistocles: sounds like you may have a broken cxoffice install
<themistocles> it is a demo version, wanted to try it out first
<themistocles> do you suggest installing crossover again?
<nuxnog> can't install gnuchess with adept, progress bar freezes at 36%, no install, same for gcc 4.0, conflicts indicated
<trappist> themistocles: it's worth a shot - I've never had it fail on me, but then I've never used a demo version either
<gsuveg> how van i save tabs on exit from konq? and if i start konq i would open those tabs ?
<trappist> nuxnog: try with apt-get.  you'll probably get better error messages.
<nvman90> alright I thnk I found it, so if I just delete this file will it just revert to Xorg for the res?
<lenscape> rename it first :-)
<themistocles> trappist how come your text appears in red? irc noob here
<nuxnog> matter of fact, adept doesnt install anything, not apache, not gnuchess, not gcc
<nvman90> good idea
<nvman90> LOl
<trappist> themistocles: probably because your irc client is hilighting it because I'm talking directly to you (by using your nick)
<nvman90> alright I'm gonna go try this
<nvman90> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know why mythtv keeps giving a "database error" on a front-end computer
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not trying to connect it to any servers / other computers
<conn> hi, how do I  change the gnome icon theme from kde/kubuntu? I just need to know the name of the program in the repository
<Admiral_Chicago> i just want it sit there and play my shows
<themistocles> i have opened a dialog box but i get your answers here
<themistocles> trappist: did that worked?
<nuxnog> using sudo apt-get install gnuchess, i get a lotta errors involving vmware-player, subprocess /user/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<trappist> themistocles: did what work
<themistocles> trappist:i meant is it highlighted?
<nuxnog> i wonder if i will have fewer installation woes if i switch to ubuntu, instead of kubuntu?
<trappist> themistocles: when you use my nick, yes
<zippersmith> hi everyone
<themistocles> trappist: i have the installation file install-crossover-standard-prerelease-6.0.0beta3a.sh
<themistocles> trappist:can we do this together
<zippersmith> I'm having trouble with my cups printer uri over usb.
<zippersmith> I can't find the right uri
<zippersmith> so the printer is unfound
<zippersmith> if you have a usb printer running will you check your printer properties
<zippersmith> and let me know if the uri is usb://usblp0?
<themistocles> trappist: i am on the crossover channel with a person
<cathal> you know when u update softare with adept for instance, is their anyay of seeing what is the difference with the new update, like release notes or something for that version?
<fn0rdp0rtland_> i have a drive thats read only i want to delete all teh crap on it how do i do this?
<fn0rdp0rtland_> its from another install of kubuntu
<fn0rdp0rtland_> on a diffrent partition
<The_Machine> where do i find the "show desktop" button in KDE?  :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<fn0rdp0rtland_> i have a drive on a seperate partition (hda1) and i need to delete some data form it but it says i dont have the privs
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<fn0rdp0rtland_> never mind i got it
<fn0rdp0rtland_> '
<fdoving> The_Machine: rightclick on the panel -> add applet to panel -> Find 'Show Desktop' in the list. hit the 'add to panel' button.
<SlimG> krita problem: when resizing to a smaller resolution i get transparent edges along bottom and right side, howto avoid this?
<cpk1> change the canvas size?
<The_Machine> fdoving: thanks :)
<The_Machine> rock on!
<SlimG> cpk1: where do i change the canvas size?
<trappist> ok after like 6 years I'm finally fed up with Eterm.  anyone know of another solution for a transparent, borderless terminal in kde?
<fdoving> trappist: konsole.
<trappist> fdoving: I've never gotten either transparency or borderlessness to work right in konsole
<jose> hi all, i am getting this error when trying to run some programms, someone could help? gizmo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<jose> i just found one page talking about this but was in italian :D
<cpk1> sorry its called "change image size"
<ruben> Hello people, I have a question. Not much info in the net. I run Kubuntu 6.10 and since last update monitor setting screen tells me that this module can not be loaded. Also with disk management and users. Any idea where I should look for?
<trappist> fdoving: so, do you know something I don't know about konsole?
<SlimG> Krita problem, when resizing to a smaller resolution i get transparent edges along bottom and right side, howto avoid this?
<fdoving> you can configure everything in kwin. open konsole -> rightclick on the title line -> advanced -> special application settings -> go to the 'preferences' tab. you want 'no border' and some fancy settings in the opacity %. boxes.
<fdoving> trappist: that was for you ^^
<trappist> fdoving: got it :)
<trappist> fdoving: only, I've tried that before and got the same results I'm getting now, which is no results at all
<Admiral_Chicago> ruben: i get that as well
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to fix it
<vado> hi
<Admiral_Chicago>  hello
<fdoving> trappist: did you change the drop-down list to 'apply initially' ?
<trappist> fdoving: it remembers the settings after closing the app and looking at them again, but kwin doesn't seem to be respecting them
<fdoving> trappist: that has to be done for each setting you change/activate.
<trappist> fdoving: yes, tied that and 'force'
<trappist> s/tied/tried/
<ruben> Admiral_Chicago. Few weeks ago it work like a charm, after an automatical update, I  even didint realize about this, then stop working
<fdoving> trappist: works here.
<Admiral_Chicago> ruben: same here
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure when it happened but it did
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking on LP for a bug report now
<trappist> fdoving: do you know what the box to the right of the drop down is for?
<limdul> Hello!
<limdul> I have a question =)
<ruben> Admiral_Chicago. I'll keep looking for
<limdul> I've installed GNOME on Kubuntu
<limdul> And now it became my default session
<fdoving> trappist: i think that's activating?
<limdul> Unlike the Ubuntu login manager, the Kubuntu login manager doesn't let me set what I'd like to have as my default session type
<Admiral_Chicago> limdul: in gdm, look for log in as kde
<fdoving> trappist: I have to tick that to enable no borders.
<trappist> fdoving: ah, that did it :)  now if I can get rid of the other decorations/toolbars/scrollbars/etc...
<limdul> Hmmm - Admiral_Chicago - I'm using kdm as my window manager
<fdoving> trappist: that's konsole settings.
<Admiral_Chicago> limdul: kdm is the log in manager...
<Admiral_Chicago> limdul: are you on KDE now
<trappist> fdoving: yeah that's what I'm poking at now
<limdul> Yep
<limdul> I am
<fdoving> trappist: i tend to hide everything and let the tab-bar appear when i have more than one tab per window.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay well when you log in, make sure to see how you log in. gnome, kde, etc
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it just goes to your previous log in though
<fdoving> trappist: remember to save as default profile when you're done tweaking.
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think theri is a default log in
<limdul> Admiral_Chicago: Nah, it doesn't go to my previous log in
<BluesKaj> Why would adept recommend the removal of the K Desktop Environment official modules ? Isn't that the KDE Desktop ?
<limdul> When I log in through KDE
<PhinnFort> i have kind of a problem
<limdul> It logs into KDE
<limdul> But when I choose default
<limdul> Or doesn't specify an option
<PhinnFort> i switched from gentoo, and left my /boot, so now ubuntu wants to boot my nice shiny .19 kernel, but it hasn't got any of the modules?
<limdul> It ALWAYS starts GNOME
<Admiral_Chicago> limdul: ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i have to run
<limdul> It must be in some configuration file =)
<limdul> OK
<limdul> I'll ask someone else
<limdul> So - anyone knows how to set the defualt session type in Kubuntu?
<fdoving> limdul: you can configure the default session on a per user basis.
<limdul> I see
<limdul> User manager?
<fdoving> limdul: it uses ~/.xsession iirc.
<trappist> fdoving: still isn't quite borderless, though there's no more titlebar
<limdul> And globally?
<fdoving> limdul: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdm/quickstart.html
<fdoving> trappist: try 'konsole --noframe'
<fn0rdp0rtland_> how do i tell if some randoms persons wifi net im on has broadband?
<trappist> fdoving: no luck there, still looking
<fdoving> trappist: can you provide a screenshot of the borders?
<trappist> fdoving: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/shot.png
<fdoving> trappist: i think that thin border is set by the kwin window decoration.
<trappist> ah, good thinkin, I'll try changing it
<trappist> fdoving: still no luck
<fdoving> trappist: hmm..
<themistocles> trappist:this patch can only be used on windows installer 2.0 or higher
<trappist> themistocles: "patch"?
<themistocles> trappist:this is the message after installation of internet explorer requested by Office xp installation
<trappist> themistocles: sounds like you need to install windows installer 2.0 with cxoffice (but that should have been handled by the office install)
<themistocles> trappist: it is office xp pro sp3 and the IE installed by installation is IE 5
<limdul> fdoving: OK, I've read now that default sessions can be stored in eg. the .xinitrc files in the user directories...
<limdul> But I want to change  the default session globally
<BluesKaj> themistocles, no it isn't IE5 is justa browser
<limdul> OK - anyone else knows how to change the default session type in kdm? =)
<themistocles> bluekaj:so you think i must install installer 2 for windows 98?
<limdul> After installing GNOME on Kubuntu the default changed to GNOME - I want the default to be KDE
<limdul> Just like before
<limdul> Friggin GNOME overwriting settings :-P
<fdoving> limdul: ah.. from a terminal session run 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager'
<fdoving> limdul: select startkde.
<limdul> OK
<limdul> I'll try that
<BluesKaj> yes themistocles
<server_> portuguese?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<fdoving> !pt | server_
<ubotu> server_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<fdoving> .. away tv.
<BluesKaj> I'll ask again , Why would adept update want the removal of the K Desktop Environment official modules ? Isn't that the KDE Desktop ?
<themistocles> bluekaj:ok downloading that
<limdul> fdoving: Wonderful, that did the trick :-D
<limdul> Thanks
<dragan> no... they are not installed by default
<dragan> and instead adept use synaptic BluesKaj
<dragan> it is much better tool
<server_> Why the url orkut.com don't open with kubuntu...konqueror?
<BluesKaj> it's adept's updater that is telling me this
<dragan> ignore it :-)
<dragan> or even better .. remove it but first install synaptic
<dragan> adept is not so .. ahem smart tool
<BluesKaj> why would it want to do that anyway ...i don't see the point..all i did was add some mythtv repos to the sources list and this happens
<dragan> btw. anyone knows how to pait SE K750i with my pc via BT?
<dragan> *pait = pair
<dragan> I do bnot know.... BluesKaj
<dragan> I had similar issue with nvidia driver and nvidia config tool with adept
<dragan> if I install driver.. I cant install config tool
<dragan> if I want to install config tool... adept marks driver for removal
<limdul> Hmmmm
<blackflag> how can I do "find" searching files greater than ex. 100MB?
<limdul> And can anybody tell me why I can't upgrade my mediawiki installation? =)
<limdul> It says that it depends on mediawiki1.7, but it is not installable 0_o
<afm\colossus> find . -size +100M
<dragan> !sr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afm\colossus> @ blackflag
<blackflag> cool, thanks!! :)
<limdul> Dumdidum
<limdul> Anyone? =)
<dragan> ok... noone here knows anything 'bout BT?
<dragan> !cs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claydoh> BT?
<cntb> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<chupa-chups> helloooooooooooooo
<chupa-chups> plz i want any one help meeeeeeeeeeee
<chupa-chups> i made a stupid thing
<server_> chupa-chups:  o que que pega?
<eilker> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<claydoh> chupa-chups: just feel free to ask your question, and someone will help if they are able
<chupa-chups> i made encryption for a big folder in my disk then i re installed the win xp and i forgot to decrypt the folder
<chupa-chups> now i cant read any of content under win or linux
<chupa-chups> what shall i do
<claydoh> I don't tknow
<chupa-chups> ??????????????????????????
<claydoh> unless you have the encryption tools, you probably can't
<cloakable> chupa-chups: You still have the encryption key?
<chupa-chups> no i dont know it
<chupa-chups> i made an ordinary encryption from properties of the folder
<chupa-chups> :(
<cloakable> In which OS?
<cloakable> There's no encrypton option in Konqueror that I can see.
<chupa-chups> i was under winxp
<afm\colossus> well, wrong channel then, i suppose
<cloakable> afm\colossus: Indeed.
<chupa-chups> ??
<chupa-chups> mmmmmmmm
<chupa-chups> any one have solution
<cloakable> chupa-chups: We can't support WinXP :P
<chupa-chups> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<chupa-chups> i c
<chupa-chups> but i thought i can find any one can help me
<BluesKaj> what is Zope ?
<cntb> how to tune alt-shift change   of two languages on  keyboard
<claydoh> maybe, but there might be better luck in a Windows related channel
<angasule> chupa-chups: if it's a windows issue, go to ##windows ?
<cloakable> chupa-chups: Or, #windows
<chupa-chups> thank u very much
<claydoh> !zope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> Zope is a webserver
<PhinnFort> thingy
<cloakable> chupa-chups: Though, the encryption on XP might suck as badly as everything else on that OS. Try looking for programs to crack the encryption.
<PhinnFort> chupa-chups: you're out of luck if you don't have your hash still, i believe
<PhinnFort> !glest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> !winxp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winxp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chupa-chups> ok i will try any thing else
<BluesKaj> !Zope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: http://www.zope.org/
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, I already looked ")
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: so?
<PhinnFort> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=zope+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<BluesKaj> it's not what i need , ... i need zope 2.8 for mythtv database I guess
<PhinnFort> zope for a mythtv database?
<PhinnFort> that sounds very wrong
<BluesKaj> that's what the terminal says
<BluesKaj> it 's arepos for some of the plugins
<No1Viking> Question: In settings in KDE there are alot of possibilities to set things in a default mode. How do I change things to factoryu default, like it was when the machine was newly installed?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: can't find anything on mythtv.org about zope...
<PhinnFort> No1Viking: very carefully delete settings from under .kde/
<PhinnFort> do not delete .kde, though
<blackflag> how can I uninstall software without all the depencies with it?
<blackflag> dependencies^
<PhinnFort> is ubuntugames.com supposed to be in spanish?
<BluesKaj> not gonna delete kde ...I'm a noob but not that nooby
<BluesKaj> adept update says to remove it ...something very strange
<Raztafari> is there anyone that knows how to fix resolution problem with nvidia and ubuntu/kubuntu? I can only get 800x600 res. I've installed the latest nvidia drivers from the site with the installer
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: sure it's just not a meta-package
<PhinnFort> or wtf it's called under ubuntu/debian
<PhinnFort> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> perhaps
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: if it's just one package named "KDE", that's probably it
<megapig> Why can't I change the screen resolution to 1280*800?
<PhinnFort> megapig: look up
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: if it wants to delete kwin, kicker, konqueror et al, then don't do it;)
<cntb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort,  "K Desktop Environment official modules"
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: sorry, i'm not too familiar with debian/(k)ubuntu, just installed it today
<dan__> can anyone tell me why firefox keeps crashing with edgy
<PhinnFort> dan__: bad karma
<dan__> lol
<PhinnFort> have you run over old grandmas with your car lately?
<dan__> not for a while no
<PhinnFort> then try running it without plugins and stuff
<kalmah> dan__: 1.5 or 2? 2 seems to crash on me a lot
<dan__> 2
<PhinnFort> i think it's "--safe-mode"
<dan__> it worked alright untill i upgraded to edgy
<cntb> how do I see Device PCI ID of nvidia ?
<PhinnFort> dan__: tried running it in a konsole?
<PhinnFort> cntb: lspci
<PhinnFort> sudo lscpi
<cntb> lspci says nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<dan__> still crashes
<dan__> it opens up a page appears then it just closes
<PhinnFort> what does it output to the konsole?
<dan__> nothing
<dan__> it just closes
<dan__> its really weird
<PhinnFort> dan__: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
<PhinnFort> try it
<megapig> I can't change it to Widescreen Resolution
<PhinnFort> to sum that up: run "firefox -safe-mode"
<dan__> oh wait i'll show you hold on
<PhinnFort> megapig: !resolution
<megapig> >.>
<PhinnFort> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PhinnFort> clicken sie das linken bitte
<dan__> ya einen moment bitte
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PhinnFort> it was a joke...
* PhinnFort isn't even german
<dan__> ubotu is sure on top of it today
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sure on top of it today - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dan__> lol
<PhinnFort> lol
<BluesKaj> dan said something in german
<dan__> well i can run it in safe mode bu then what
<The_Machine> so, for some reason there's a bug with vncserver, where it 'forgets' my password all of the time
<PhinnFort> in response to this: [22:30]  <PhinnFort> clicken sie das linken bitte
<PhinnFort> The_Machine: safety first;)
<The_Machine> lol
<PhinnFort> dan__: does it still crash?
<BluesKaj> mythtv GUI sucks , can't seem to get it to setup right ...no mouse access
<dan__> hold on lemme do it
<PhinnFort> if it doesn't crash, it's one of your extensions
<dan__> ya it crashed
<PhinnFort> hrm
<PhinnFort> dan__: well, only one thing left: get Opera;)
<PhinnFort> or stick to konqi
<dan__> i'll run debug
<dan__> if i cant figure it out
<dan__> maybe i'll resort to the other two options
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> you won't regret it
<ehird> any chance of getting cddbd in the repositories?
<scott__> I have not learned how to download a package and install it into linux...can anyone help me?
<PhinnFort> scott__: look under "system" on your menu for Adept Manager
<scott__> lets say I want to download a package directly from a website?
<scott__> how would I do about doing that?
<PhinnFort> hold on, trying it meself now;)
<PhinnFort> just downloaded the Opera .deb
<eilker> konqueror is opening slow, is there a way for making it faster ?
<Lynoure> scott__: you download it and then do   sudo dpkg --install pathtothepackagefile
<Lynoure> scott__: But please be careful about what you install.
<kalmah> Lynoure: What if we install via source?
<PhinnFort> Lynoure: isn't there some adept frontend for handlig .deb's?
<Lynoure> kalmah: do you a source of packages or from source code?
<PhinnFort> eilker: look into http://linuxreviews.org/kde/konqueror/#toc8
<Lynoure> PhinnFort: I would not know, I'm not that much a fan of the GUI administration.
<lee> hi how can i connect a printer
<eilker> PhinnFort: thanx
<kalmah> Lynoure: Just the source, anyway to add it to the OFFICAL  list of installs?
<PhinnFort> lee: plug it in;)
<BluesKaj> lee, system settings /printers
<PhinnFort> is it possible to have good old kcontrol back somehow?
<Lynoure> kalmah: Source of packages aka repository, sure, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list  but that is not _official_ it's just for that computer
<eilker> PhinnFort: hey it is flying now :)
<scott__> if I want to download java from their website...how would I then install it into linux?
<PhinnFort> eilker: yw;)
<claydoh> PhinnFort: kcontrol is still there, you just would need to make a menu entry for it
<claydoh> or run it from "Run Command"
<PhinnFort> claydoh: i already had one, but kubuntu assimilated it;)
<eilker> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<PhinnFort> scott__: right click, open with, and type in "dpkg -i" i think
<kalmah> Lynoure: Just for an example, say i wanted to install http://test.org/myapp.tar.gz into the port tree, what would i add to my sources.list?
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<claydoh> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lynoure> kalmah: so, you meant compiling from source code after all.
<PhinnFort> tar.gz doesn't necessarily mean source
<Lynoure> PhinnFort: no, but good luck compiling anything else
<lee> thanks ;
<lee> thanks
<PhinnFort> ;)
<eilker> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<kalmah> I know tar.gz doesn't mean source, that's just an example
<musya> what gui is good for webdesingn in linux like dreamweaver in windoews
<kalmah> Lynoure: and yeah, compiling from source
<PhinnFort> musya: i prefer kate, but there are WYSIWYG editors
<PhinnFort> musya: NVU
<kalmah> musya: try quantra
<PhinnFort> *quanta
<eilker> kalmah: quoanta plus
<PhinnFort> *quanta plus
<eilker> !quanta > kalmah
<Lynoure> kalmah: There is no way to get it automatically tracked for updates like .debs, unless of course you make a .deb out of it, put it in an apt repository and add that to sources.list. And that's not worth it for one computer.
<eilker> sorry kalmah it was for lynoure :)
<kalmah> eilker: np
<The_Machine> anyone know how i can easily configure vncserver in KDE?  (Gnome has "Remote Desktop" under system..)
<Lynoure> eilker: quanta plus what?
<kalmah> Lynoure: Thanks, i was just curious
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<eilker> !quanta > Lynoure
<Lynoure> eilker: h?
<PhinnFort> Lynoure: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<Lynoure> eilker: why are you quantaing me?
<Lynoure> PhinnFort: and same question to you too.
<PhinnFort> because eilker is confusing me;)
<kalmah> I must say, (k)ubuntu kicks some ass as far as a desktop OS goes, watch out windows =p
<PhinnFort> musya: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<eilker> oh so sorry  :) i am confused )
<PhinnFort> it's contagious
<PhinnFort> :P
<Lynoure> eilker: heh :)
<eilker> midnight here :)
<PhinnFort> 22:52 here
<eilker> 23:53
<musya> ok thank you!
<PhinnFort> np
<Lynoure> eilker: I already started wondering whether there is a version of quanta plus that makes debs for you as soon as new source version is released, and turns them into an apt repository for you =)
<cloakable> :P
<ubuntu_> hi! i see my irc client is running, but my keyboard has got a wrong layout...
<ubuntu_> can i change this so that y and z is not mixed up
<The_Machine> anyone know how i can easily configure vncserver in KDE?  (Gnome has "Remote Desktop" under system..)
<eilker> Lynoure: now i wonder it too:) i have read an article for it, but forgot it, but there is sth that what makes it
<PhinnFort> The_Machine: alt+f2, type kcontrol, enter, search for remote, click on desktop sharing
<PhinnFort> :P
<dan__> ok so firefox keeps crashing i need help
<dan__> can someone help me with firefox2 please
<ryanakca> whats the command to add console input?
<The_Machine> thanks PhinnFort!
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<bLaZeD> if i "share" a printer in windows....will i easily be able to print to it from linux?
<bLaZeD> or is there anything special i have to install?
<eilker> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cntb> bLaZeD,  in control panel of XP install printing for UNIX
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ??
<bLaZeD> cntb, sweet then i should be able to?
<kerwonz> hii
<kerwonz> i have  a problem, my soundcard doesn't work... :/
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago:  "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3"
<jbruckman>  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ehird> anybody know a way to test cddb servers in linux?
<ehird> i.e. a client that supports showing the cd data and submitting with a configurable server
<trappist> ehird: only software I ever used cddb with is grip
<cntb> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool >>> vs. (or ) nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver ?? thegatekeeper ?
<ehird> trappist: g.g.g..g....gnome? :)
<ehird> *:0
<trappist> ehird: I think it's g.g.g.g..graphical :)
<ehird> trappist: o-o-o-o-oh
<ehird> trappist: s-s-s-s-o it's q-q-q-q-qt based?
<trappist> no
<themistocles> blueskaj
<cox377> does anyone here know of winavi? it's a windowz app for converting all sorts of video media files?
<ehird> *gags*
<cntb> bbl installing nvidia driver
<trappist> ehird: my mistake, it is a gnome app... but who cares, really
<cntb> bbl installing nvidia driver
<trappist> ehird: try abcde for a console app
<cloakable> cox377: On Linux we have ffmpeg and transcode.
<trappist> ehird: or kaudiocreator for a kde app
<ehird> ffmpeg is probably the best swiss army knife ever that's avoided bloat
<cox377> cloakable: do they have a front end?
* trappist makes a mental note to learn his way around ffmpeg
<cox377> cloakable: as it's telling me it's already installed
<cloakable> cox377: Not really, but it's really simple.
<cox377> cloakable: ok, just g0t the help options up..cheers for that
<cloakable> ffmpeg -i <video file in> <video file out>
<cox377> cloakable: whats better ffmpeg or transcode?
<cloakable> cox377: I find ffmpeg simpler, but trancode is much more powerful.
<LjL> Jonty has left this server (""I personally believe that Visual Basic did more for programming than Object-Oriented Languages did." --Linus Torvalds"). <--- isn't Visual Basic object oriented anyway? :P
<ubuntu> hi, i want to install kubuntu and have 3 partitions hda1 7gb, hda2 2gb and hda3 66gb. ok,hda2 is linuxswap,but the first and the last, what do they have to be called? /home and /boot?
<LjL> ubuntu, err, you want a root ("/") partition too i think =)
<LjL> ubuntu: i'd use hda1 as /, and hda3 as /home.
<ubuntu> ehm, ..ok
<ubuntu> so the first one schould be "/"
<ubuntu> ?
<cloakable> ubuntu: the way i would do it, is hda1 /, hda2 swap, and hda /home
<ubuntu> ah ok, thanks
<cox377> cloakable: lol ok, i'm thinking maybe something with a gui
<kerwonz> when i connect my audiculares on my computer doesn't works only the internat spekers for the computer, what can i do???
<kerwonz> when i connect my headphones on my computer doesn't works only the internat spekers for the computer, what can i do???
<scott__> I am trying to install java through kunbuntu...how do I do that?
<Admiral_Chicago> !java > scott__
<cloakable> cox377: Hmm. There's probably a frontend for transcode somewhere.
<cox377> cloakable: ok, i shall take a look, cheers
<cloakable> cox377: gtranscode is in the repos. multiverse.
<eilker> LjL: i have hda7 as / , and i dont have /home... i mean /home is in hda7 too, is this strange ?
<steve___> Did a fresh install of Kubuntu 6.06 last night now Adept wont let me selet new packages to install whats going on
<trappist> cloakable: dvdrip
<trappist> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<ehird> steve___: hd full?
<LjL> eilker: no. many people have everything on a single partition, but many people also prefer having /home on a separate partition, and since he's already got two suitable partitions, it might be a good idea for him
<cloakable> trappist: dvdrip is DVDs only, right?
<trappist> cloakable: yeah, what were you looking for?
<eilker> for now , can i carry my /home to new partition ? or you did it during your first install ?
<eilker> LjL:for now , can i carry my /home to new partition ? or you did it during your first install ?
<Vladdy> ripping cd's is even easier ;p
<cloakable> trappist: A general frontend. I'll use my mythtv box to rip DVDs when I get that running.
<LjL> eilker: i didn't do it during install. however doing it "after the fact" is harder
<eilker> LjL: in fact, i am gonna mount hda5 to /mnt/extra
<steve___> ehird: it cant be full as it was formated before i did a fresh install, sorry if this is a stupid question but just how do u go about checking how full a disk is in kubuntu
<LjL> eilker: you'd have to repartition (unless you already have a partition that's good for that), then copy your /home there, then modify /etc/fstab to point to the new home, taking care to never break the system in the process
<LjL> if you're not too comfortable with that idea, perhaps it's best to leave it like it is
<eilker> LjL: in fact, trying to learnt "mount" and "linux file structure"
<Vladdy> evil thing
<LjL> eilker: filesystem structure is trivial... everything is seen as a single "disk" called /, and other (real) disks are just mounted on directories that reside somewhere on /
<Vladdy> i swear, why can't i just put capitals in packages, without having to modify 2 different scripts :S
<LjL> eilker: "mounted" meaning "let's just pretend that the contents of this CD, or whatever, are just a directory inside one big disk"
<Vladdy> another script to change it seems..
<cox377> cloakable: gtranscode being the front end?
<eilker> LjL:but only one partition or hard disk can be mounted directly to / , right ?
<LjL> eilker: right, that's called the "root" partition
<LjL> eilker: well, actually, you can probably mount multiple partitions on / using unionfs or something, but forget about that right now
<cloakable> cox377: Yeah. Doesn't seem to be a good frontend, but eh.
<cloakable> Exposes none of the power :(
<eilker> LjL:this made me confusing, now understanding :) i always mixed  / and /root , until now
<LjL> eilker: basically / serves two functions: it represents the actual contents of an actual partition (the root partition), *and* it serves as a "skeleton" to mount other drives/partitions on
<kerwonz> somebody can help me please??
<eilker> LjL:/root is not / :)
<LjL> eilker: they're unrelated. /root is the home directory of the user "root". (you may ask, why isn't it in /home/root, like for all other users? well, because /home can often be a separate partition, but the "root" user may need to access the system without that partition mounted, for recovery, emergencies, etc... so root's home directory has to reside on the main partition)
<Vladdy> it's ok to use capitals in package names, why do scripts think otherwise? O_O
<cox377> cloakable: lol i dont actually know what u can convert with it haha, it doesnt seem to have options like what format
<LjL> Vladdy: must say i've never seen a package with capitals...
<cox377> : )
<eilker> LjL: thank you so much, now started to understand...
<trappist> Vladdy: yeah I've never seen a package with capitals in debian or ubuntu
<Vladdy> because it requires changing in 3 different places
<trappist> I remember em from mandrake and redhat, though
<easytiger> how do i change the keyboard to a uk keyboard? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg messed it up
<Vladdy> . /usr/lib/dpkg/controllib.pl (search for illegal, and change a-Z to a-zA-Z)
<Vladdy> and /usr/bin/dpkg-gencontrol (same)
<Vladdy> also for kernel since it checks there too :S
<eilker> easytiger: u can do it from "system settings" too
<Vladdy> now I have a linux-image-2.6.19-rc6-andromeda_2.6.19-rc6-Andromeda-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<Vladdy> WITH capital..
<easytiger> where is that? eilker?
<kdefreak> why doesn't my console's text habe any color? I have it setup so that it does in .bash(something)... I'm on vt[1-6] ... colored terminal text only works in konsole/xterm
<eilker> easytiger:it is in (start-bar)/k-menu
<eilker> easytiger:than click on regional settings
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 05 2006, 16:54:26
<janfbr> hi
<Vladdy> now i should patch initramfs to work with encrypted loop :-/
<BluesKaj> @now Toronto
<janfbr> I'm trying to get Kaffeine to run at a specific time, but using "at" doesn't seem to work...
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Toronto: December 05 2006, 17:56:00
<BluesKaj> hehe
<janfbr> anyone have any idea on how I can do this?
<Admiral_Chicago> janfbr: check out cron
<easytiger> janfbr: cron is the way
<Dragen> Ok so here is my question, are the Keyboard shortcuts (like ALT-F2) part of KDE's Window Manager  Kwin?  cuz i circumvented KDE's window manager by using the environment variable KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager (so beryl starts automatically) but now my ALT-F2 shortcut is broken.  Funny part is, the other keyboard shortcuts WORK though.  I even checked my Keyboard shortcuts, and it's mapped correctly to the RUN command.. so what gives?
<janfbr> but I want to only run it once
<easytiger> janfbr: then delete the cron job when your done
<easytiger> or have the script remove it
<fdoving> janfbr: you can use the 'kalarm' utility from kdepim. kmenu -> utilities -> kalarm if it's installed. if not the package name is 'kalarm'.
<scott__> I can not find java 5 on kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> Dragen: ~/.kde/Autostart is where that should have gone
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea about the other thingc
<kerwonz> aahmmmm
<janfbr> fdoving: ok, thanks. I will try that
<kerwonz> what can i do if kubuntu doesnt work my headphones when i connect it .... but on windows works...
<dan__> does any one know what this meens
<BluesKaj> well,  the mythtv installation went fine but the setup is "arcane" at best ... lack of mouse access is curiously absent ...the GUI in the setup is system awful
<dan__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<dan__>   Major opcode:  144
<dan__>   Minor opcode:  3
<dan__>   Resource id:  0x0
<dan__> Failed to open device
<Dragen> Admiral_Chicago: I used to put beryl-manager in the autostart, and i'm glad I don't anymore.. because it would "randomly" work on startup, and sometimes not startup.  after reviewing the '/usr/bin/startkde' script, this is more streamlined and works flawlessly
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr
<Admiral_Chicago> Dragen: ah it's always worked for me
<claydoh> scott__: look for the package sun-java5-jre
<claydoh> sun-java5-plugin
<claydoh> in adept
<scott__> I looked in adept...but did no see it?
<Dragen> Admiral_Chicago: Yea it's weird for some people.  it's nice to know Kwin never ever starts.. I go straight in to my Beryl Window manager, rather than starting up Kwin, killing it with Beryl and so forth.  I also noticed Beryl is more stable doing it this way too
<claydoh> you will need to enable multiverse
<BluesKaj> anyone using mythtv ? ...the ppl over at the #mythtv room aren't responding
<scott__> I will look...
<dan__> any help with this X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<dan__> please
<Admiral_Chicago> beryl is fickle
<claydoh> scott__: i grab a link for you
<mango12> Hello
<scott__> ok...thanks
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mango12> ive a little problem, i cant install any package with apt-get install
<a8s0lut0> hey all i am new to ubuntu / linux altogther, but i get to the install screen of either ubuntu OR Kubuntu and itjust hangs, anyone know how to resolve that?
<mango12> it found 0 packages... whatever i search
<mango12> the installation is new
<BluesKaj> !acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<claydoh> scott__: and once thats done, :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<claydoh> for multimedia bits
<poningru> mango12: sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 05 2006, 17:07:45
<poningru> mango12: then do apt-cache search packagename
<mango12> i done.. but the same error
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i have a minute or two
<mango12> Cant find Package gcc oO
<cntb> how to check nvidia 3d install ? like dxdiag in ms windows  ?
<mango12> noone else has an idea?
<claydoh> mango12: install the package build-essential
<claydoh> it will install gcc and needed tools to get you started
<mango12> dont find the package ^^
<claydoh> cntb: the command 'glxinfo' I think
<mango12> it found no packages
<scott__> is there a good dvd player in the multiverse?
<Otis> hi all, will kde 3.5.5 work on Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<wizard> 6.10 ships with 3.5.5
#kubuntu 2006-12-06
<DanglyBits> anyone help with an audio problem in kubuntu?
<Otis> wizard: hm, I had a quick look in Synaptic ... maybe I missed it
<scott__> which dvd player do you recommend?
<wizard> Otis: its there, the default version of kde that ships with it.
<wizard> Otis: warning though: kdepowerm is highly buggy in 6.10
<Otis> wizard: oh, ok
<wizard> Otis: so be prepared for your monitor to not shut off for 5 hours.
<Otis> wizard: I guess that I should be able to start a KDE session then at graphical logon ?
<wizard> Otis: yup.
<Otis> I'll go check that
<Otis> thx so far
<Otis> laterz
<wizard> pz
<cntb> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<chimaera> hi.
<chimaera> anyone has experience with suspend-mdes on a desktop PC?
<chimaera> seems my machine doesn't wake up, or at least doesn't display anything. are there problems with the proprietary ati-drivers?
<mango12> someone an ideo why my kubuntu found dont find packages? iam connectable :)
<Vladdy> binary drivers are evil..
<Otis> wizard: I swear that when I click "Options", it offers me a couple of variants of Gnome but no KDE
<SupremeBeing> can someone help me with fglrx?
<fred__> hey, does anybody here know how to install nvidia drivers for kubuntu?
<wizard> Otis: well are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<chimaera> Vladdy: but evil is soo much more sexy! and buggy i guess ^^
<SupremeBeing> nvidia is easy :P try ati >:/
<Vladdy> and bloated..
<chimaera> Vladdy: and fast..
<cntb> !fax
<Vladdy> if they opened their source..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chimaera> mango12: do you get an error-message?
<Otis> ubuntu ... should have been more clear
<SupremeBeing> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wizard> Otis: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cntb> !pnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otis> wizard: gotcha, thanks
<chimaera> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<wizard> Otis: no problm
<Otis> wizard: no need to add sources ?
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
* Vladdy had it working out of box :S
<Vladdy> didn't need anything
<cntb> !isapnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isapnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* SupremeBeing wonders  if anyone knows about fglrx??
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
* chimaera wonders what SupremeBeing wants to know?
<SupremeBeing> chimaera: I can't get fglrx working :/
<Vladdy> then read that site? :O
<SupremeBeing> Vladdy: Have done, hasn't worked
<SupremeBeing> Vladdy: I have my xorg.log if it'd help
<Otis> wizard: btw, what's the difference between kubuntu and kde ?
<LjL> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<chimaera> SupremeBeing: what doesn't work? error-messages? checked /varr/log/X.org.0.log?
<SupremeBeing> Otis: KDE is a desktop environment, kubuntu is a distrobution of linux
<SupremeBeing> chimaera: Accelation, i have the log but I don't know what it means http://pastebin.ca/268691
<Otis> wizard: hm, ok, cheers
<SupremeBeing> chimaera: something called DRI didn't start, I saw that much.
<Otis> wizard: last silly question .... does apt-get install kubuntu-desktop get me *just* the desktop ?
<SupremeBeing> Otis: Nein =)
<Vladdy> SupremeBeing: kernel module not loaded? :O
<Otis> well then I think I'll go for kde-desktop then
<chimaera> SupremeBeing: using fglrx, you can't use composite extension and DRI at the same time so you might want to disable the composite extensions in your xorg.conf
<SupremeBeing> Vladdy: Uhh, not that error message I think
<Otis> seeing how I installed ubuntu and not kubuntu
<SupremeBeing> chimaera: Uhh #1 how? #2 will that enable 3d accel?
<Otis> wizard: does that make sense ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Otis about kde | Otis, see the private message from Ubotu
<Otis> LjL: tx !
<chimaera> SupremeBeing: a) quick goolge, b) yes.
<SupremeBeing> chimaera: Thanks, I'll try it =D
<DanglyBits> anyone help with an audio problem in kubuntu?
<SupremeBeing> DanglyBits: I had an audio problem - check the switches =D
<wizard> Otis: it gets you  the desktop and all dependencies
<SupremeBeing> DanglyBits: Make sure the right jack is hooked to your sound
<Otis> wizard: aren't I better off just getting kde-desktop on top of a vanilla ubuntu install ?
<DanglyBits> SupremeBeing: its a plantronics usb headset
<Otis> I'm just not seeing the comparative advantages between the options
* SupremeBeing is leaving, will bbl8r
<SupremeBeing> DanglyBits: Ahh, sorry can't help with USB.
<chimaera> Otis: depends on. i use kde, so i use ubuntu and spare myself all of teh gtk/gnome overhead..
<wizard> Otis: it doesnt matter
<chimaera> s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<Otis> chimaera: that's exactly what I need .... so straight kde-desktop ?
* chimaera wonders ehy OS X makes averything so damn easy!
<Otis> ah ok
<Otis> kubuntu ditches the gtk/gnome stuff ?
<chimaera> it just doesn't install it in the 1st place
<Otis> or at least frees one from dependencies with Gnome
<Otis> ok, I like the sound of kubuntu now ! :-D
<Otis> here goooooes
<chimaera> have fun ;)
<Otis> hehe, can't find package, I guess I need an extra source .... I'll look at that website that was mentionned
<fari> como instalo la nueva version de firefox ?
<killermach_> anyone get hibernate working on kde in kubuntu? I have a hibernate button if I login to a gnome session and it works fine, but no option in KDE logoff
<DanglyBits> where can i find other themes for kubuntu that will work with edgy?
<cntb> Sending to fax using: /usr/bin/fax NAME="'Tony Osnat Tamir'" DEV='modem' PAGE='a4' FROM='03-5494029'  send '0542050108' '/tmp/kde-user/kdeprint_UOy3STqU'
<cntb> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/fax: not found
<cntb> fax issue on good modem
<Otis> wizard: the webpage I'm reading seems to assume that I *have* kubuntu packages ...
<Otis> I don't have them anywhere .... I guess I have to download them ... thing is, the kubuntu page seems to want me to download a whole distro
<Otis> which is notwhat I need
<fred__> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers
<Otis> is there a repo where I can get just kubuntu-desktop ?
* Otis goes to google
<chimaera> Otis: kubuntu _is_ a whole distro. if you want to install within a ubuntu installation, apt get install kubuntu-desktop
<fred__> I updated to nvidia-glx
<chimaera> Otis: after you added the ubuntu repositories to aour sources.list
<fred__> and when I try to enable it with konsole I get an error
<soulrider> fred__:  is this the first time you install a driver ?
<soulrider> for your video card that is
<fred__> yeah
<soulrider> ah
<Otis> chimaera: well I need the appropriate repo string to add to my sources.list
<soulrider> you might want to follow this
<fred__> okay
<soulrider> !nvidia > fred__
<Otis> chimaera: I guess I'll find those on the kubuntu website
<chimaera> Otis: you migth, but kubuntu uses te same repos as ubuntu does..
<fred__> I followed that
<fred__> and they still aren't working
<ryanakca> why doen't my vt[1-6] s' text have any color? I have it setup so that it does in .bash(something)... colored terminal text only works in konsole/xterm, but not in the vts
<Otis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop says "couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop"
<ryanakca> Otis: do you have main enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Otis> ah, I go see
<soulrider> fred__: make sure you edited xorg.conf correctly
<Otis> ryanakca: according to "Software Sources" (the GUI tool for sources.list), yes
<Otis> just FYI, I'm on Edgy Eft
<chimaera> Otis: quick check with "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Otis> ok but kubuntu,org's own page does not mention ubuntu 6.10
<ryanakca> Otis: try ' apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop '
<ryanakca> pastebin the output please :)
<Otis> ok
<chimaera> Otis: you have yet to get the concept of ubuntu/kubuntu straight, i guess ;)
<cntb>  Error: can't open serial port /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<Otis> chimaera: getting there slowly .... :-)
<fred__> how do I install nvidia graphics drivers?
<Otis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35491/
<Otis> more useful would be to paste the sources.list file
<killermach_> time to reboot.. working on getting 3D enable for ATI.. brb
<chimaera> fred__: your're on repeat. follow the howtos and report specirfic problems you encounter.
<fred__> okay
<chimaera> Otis: so post you sources.list
<Otis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35492/
<Otis> "main" does appear
<fred__> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<fred__> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<fred__> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<fred__> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<fred__> sorry
<Otis> but there's those "universe" lines
<Otis> maybe those need enabling ?
<chimaera> no, universe is not required for kubuntu
<Otis> hm, ok
<Otis> hints / clues welcome
<Otis> I burned the CD from ubuntu.org yesterday !
<chimaera> Otis: list look ok. tried a manual update via "apt-get update"?
<Otis> As I said : Edgy Eft
<Otis> ok, I go see
<Otis> yay !
<Otis> chimaera: you got it !
<Otis> thanks
<chimaera> Otis: np
<Otis> chimaera: you're a star
<chimaera> Otis: i know. everyone notices ;)
<Otis> chimaera: funny really, all these nifty n00b-friendly GUIs for all admin tasks ... they don't do an update after first start !
<Otis> chimaera: a last thing ... what's the easiest way of getting rid of gtk/Gnome when I have kde set up ?
<scott__> I am looking for a good DVD player for linux....is there one?
<Otis> apt-get remove gnome-desktop ?
<Otis> or is there a root gnome package that would remove all dependants along with it ?
<chimaera> Otis: well, remove the gtk-libs i suppose, but probably you don't want to do that for it removes, of course, everything gtk-related. you might want to try to delete the ubuntu-dektop meta-package and see if the auto-remove function kicks in..
<fred__> what does this error mean: Error: unable to locate nvidia kernel driver!
<Otis> chimaera: ah, there are a few things we really can't avoid gtk ?
<fred__> I installed nvidia-glx
<chimaera> scott__: there's tons. check xine, mplayer and their appropriate frontends like kaffeine. i prefer codeine, fast and simple. uses xine.
<chimaera> Otis: at least for me there are.
<scott__> ok
<Otis> chimaera: ok, cheers, it's chugging along nicely now
<chimaera> Otis: of course it is ;)
<Otis> chimaera: I'm not exactly looking forward to setting up ndiswrapper again
<Otis> took me a whole evening once, trawling through the wiki article trying to identify my chipset, getting the right drivers from Links etc
<chimaera> Otis: what wifi device are you using?
<Otis> WPC45G
<Otis> it wor ok once you've got ndiswrapper configured ok and the right driver files
<fred__> I followed all the howtos for the nvidia-drivers, but they are not working
<chimaera> well, ndiswrapper itself should be no pain. then you have wireless-manager to take care of the rest. i just don't know how it plays along ndiswrapper.
<chimaera> s/wireless-manager/network-manager/
<Otis> fred__: you sure you don't have more detailed logs from the X server ?
<gtwy> im putting kubuntu on a new system tonight
<gtwy> which has 2 Intel Xeon QUAD core chips :)
<Otis> chimaera: you must be kidding me ! Sure, the apps are ok but they can't guess what drive files to download and they don't identify your chipset for you automatically
<gtwy> anyone know any good benchmarking software?
<Otis> chimaera: 'cos that's the hard part
<Otis> ok, must go to bed
<bkudria> can anyone help me get korganizer to upload free/busy info?  i want to upload it to a webdav:// url, but korganizer tells me 'a resource could not be created until one or more intermediate collections (folders) have been created".  Which folders do i need to create?  I am not using Kolab...
<Otis> chimaera: thanks for all the help
<Otis> wizard: thanks for the help
<chimaera> Otis: you're welcome, bye
<fred__> no, I don't have any detailed logs
<Otis> LjL: thanks for the help
<fred__> but...
<fred__> do I need to have the .run files from nvidia's website on my computer?
<Otis> fred__: the X server provides TONS of information in its log
<Otis> fred__: and dmesg ?
<fred__> I remember that last time I installed the drivers it was pretty much painless
<Otis> fred__: don't nvidia provide a configuration tool while it installs its drivers ?
<fred__> no
<fred__> I don't believe so
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<chimaera> yay, netsplit!
<melecio_> WINE is the best "emulator" for windows apps? (i've read that is NOT an emulator)
<scott__> is wine in the repository?
<jbruckman> can anyone help me with a stalled KTorrent?
<melecio_> i've already installed WINE
<chimaera> jbruckman: try stopping and then resuming it
<josh_> hi guys
<chimaera> hi
<josh_> i need help deciding on a new distro
<josh_> i'm just looking around for something that is really well designed
<josh_> that has lots of eyecandy
<chimaera> well, welcome to #kubuntu for unbiased counceling
<josh_> lmao i know
<melecio_> i think wine webpage is down, is there any other site where i can find some info and FAQ's? (about wine=
<josh_> but do you suggest anything
<josh_> yellowdog for playstation 3 looks wicked
<josh_> and i dont want XGL
<jbruckman> !chimaera I've tried that. I'm on a school network, and i'm trying to forward it through port 80.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chimaera I've tried that. I'm on a school network, and i'm trying to forward it through port 80. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chimaera> josh_: just eyecandy-wise?
<josh_> and a bit of ease of use
<jbruckman> :chimaera I've tried that. I'm on a school network, and i'm trying to forward it through port 80.
<josh_> !mezzo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mezzo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> nobody knows about mezzo
<josh_> it looks nice
<josh_> mezzo and e17 are nice desktops
<chimaera> jbruckman: oh, i see. you might want to see if ou can use some http-tunneling, but i'm not familiar with that.
<josh_> xgl is nice but unstable
<jeisma> first of all, how do you know if your drive is mounted? second, if it is mounted, how else do you check for errors (fsck) without damaging the drive?
<jbruckman> chimaera
<jbruckman> chimaera: I've got a friend who has it working with just the port set to 80 on campus, and he's in my building--he
<jbruckman> isn't using any sort of tunnel
<chimaera> jbruckman: so have you set the port to 80?
<chimaera> josh_: you don't choose your distro based on teh desktop it uses, for any decent distro offers you THOSE ANYWAY.. ^^
<chimaera> sry, caps.
<jbruckman> chimaera: yes, but all I get is a stalled torrent
<josh_> i know
<josh_> i just want somthing really clean
<josh_> and something that not everybody uses
<chimaera> josh_: get debian.
<josh_> like kubuntu
<chimaera> josh_: sorry, you lost me. btw, everybody knows (k)ubuntu ^^
<josh_> look at screens for playstation3 yellowdog
<josh_> i'd like something similar to that
<josh_> basically, i want the fady stuff and glass toolbars and icons
<josh_> except XGL, thats too much
<josh_> and dont say windows vista LOL
<chimaera> josh_: keep your kubuntu and install beryl.
<josh_> i find all linux distros have huge icons
<josh_> but does anybody know about mezzo
<josh_> i will keep kubuntu
<josh_> i'm just looking around for something
<bkudria> can anyone help me get korganizer to upload free/busy info?  i want to upload it to a webdav:// url, but korganizer tells me 'a resource could not be created until one or more intermediate collections (folders) have been created".  Which folders do i need to create?  I am not using Kolab...
<josh_> oh i know
<josh_> a linux that has the look and feel of windows vista/mac os
<josh_> cept i have a thing against both
<josh_> lol
<josh_> #solaris
<malik__> hi guyz is there any1 usin opera in kubuntu?
<malik__> im usin opera in kubuntu with pretty much default settings but opera is not detecting any plugins......how do i make it work.......its workin okie in konqueror
<malik__> plzzzzzzzzz can some one help?
<josh_> GUYS I THINK I FOUND IT
<josh_> SOLARIS
<malik__>  ppl here n now comments abt opera ?
<malik__> 330*
* outime go to sleep
<flaccid> malik__: if you run from cli is there output?
<moj0rising> Does anyone know where I can get some ubuntu-specific Amanda documentation?
<moj0rising> For installation and configuration.
<hanan> how do I reconfigure my soundcard? I'm thinking along the lines of alsaconf (how I do it under gentoo), but do I have to apt-get something like alsa-utils first?
<dom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<hanan> dom, cheers
<dom> np, hanan
<Murrlin> good evening
<Murrlin> (forgot to say thanks last night)
<Murrlin> I am wondering what I can use to sweep out all unneeded/unexistant/orphaned menu items (automatically if possible)?
<malik__> plzzzzzz can some1 tel me how to install plugins fgor opera?......konqueror is workin just fine but opera cant find any plugins?
<malik__> google said install libmotif3 n i did it but no avail
<malik__> any ideas guyz?
<malik__> im just a newbie guyz.........will appreciate gr8ly if some1 can help
<benjaminkip> good morning everyone!
<homer> hi, could someone please tell me how to change the font(?)(the letterstyle) of firefox?
<flaccid> anybody using gimp 2.3+ ?
<homer> cause i dont like the letterstyle of kubuntufirefox
<smaggard> hmmm
<flaccid> kubuntufirefox?
<homer> firefox installed on kubuntu:)
<smaggard> when is voice/cam support going to happen in linux? never.........
<smaggard> all gaim is worried about is better icons
<flaccid> letterstyle?
<homer> sorry ,dont know the english word
<smaggard> font i think is what hes saying
<homer> the way a letter looks like
<smaggard> font and point size
<homer> is it font? good
<smaggard> what country u from homer?
<homer> germany
<smaggard> cool
<pinko> nqkoj ot BG ima li?
<smaggard> a exchange student from turkey just broke my heart but i cant get over it haha so i mention it all the time... hey i just mentioned it again.
<homer> poor u
<smaggard> yeah poor me
<smaggard> i need to find a way to get over it
<smaggard> lol
<pinko> BG?
<smaggard> i think firefox just uses the same fonts that kde is setup to use
<Jucato> (no, Firefox uses GTK)
<homer> ok, cant i have the normal xp font?
<pinko> o.k. good night!
<benjaminkip> how can I have bible in my kubuntu like edubuntu?
<smaggard> hmmm
<chimaera> benjaminkip: search your software-management-programm for bible
<Jucato> benjaminkip: ask in #edubuntu what those bible-related packages are. then install them
<homer> sounds maybe weird , but i have the feeling like i get headache reading with this font
<chimaera> benjaminkip: for kde there's bibletime
<benjaminkip> okey..
<benjaminkip> thanks
<benjaminkip> where do i get them
<benjaminkip> from adept?
<chimaera> whoo, there' slots of bible-related stuff. who would have thought..
<chimaera> benjaminkip: yes
<benjaminkip> thanks..
<benjaminkip>  iam looking into it now
<Jucato> you might want to take a look at the sword packages. I think they're bible-related
<chimaera> there's even a latex-package for bible references. i'm amazed.
<chimaera> benjaminkip: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=13108
<Emess> "My OS is feisty" this is going to be good...
<Jucato> chimaera: that's available in the repos
<Jucato> anything that is on Edubuntu can also be installed in Kubuntu and Edubuntu
<chimaera> Jucato: i'm aware of it, it'S about the description.
<Jucato> !kio-sword
<ubotu> kio-sword: kio-slave for the Sword Bible tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 116 kB, installed size 468 kB
<parsek> colors are weird in video, i haven`t installed any video drivers, what should i do
<parsek> would any codec help or should i install ati drivers?
<homer> where can i deaktivate the jumping icons when i execute a program?
<chimaera> parsek: probably a codec problem? which video.formats do you use?
<parsek> I use vlc havent installed anything else yet
<chimaera> homer: disable application startup notification
<parsek> and those are avis
<chimaera> parsek: most likely codec-issues.. wait a sec.
<homer> <chimaera>where to find?
<chimaera> homer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<Jucato> homer: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" then under Appearance & Themes look for Launch Feedback
<Ertain> Does anyone know of a good webcam program?  At least, I hope I set this up correctly.
<chimaera> oh, the link above was for parsek
<parsek> the colors arent like wrong like green is yellow they just look awful, like yellow is more orange shaded but still yellow; but it isnt anything that changes when I adjust brightness or anything like that
<parsek> and actually I have installed those w32codes...
<chimaera> parsek: install the w32codecs like described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<chimaera> oh, i see. tried another player?
<parsek> doesnt help
<chimaera> probably overlay issues.
<parsek> mplayer does that too
<parsek> ?
<chimaera> video driver related. can't help on this, though.
<parsek> its odd because when I first installed kubuntu to this computer it wrked fine
<homer> <Jucato>thx...puh was hard to find.translating computerlanguage is not my best ;)
<Jucato> :)
<nata1> whats the best firewall to use with kubuntu?
<majnoon> all of them ??
<nata1> the retarded one or just the ones not really giving me a straight answer securitywise?
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nata1> right on
<Lothar|ZZZ> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lothar|ZZZ> !smbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<homer> okay, who helps me installing "wine" ? i searched a little in adept manager but couldnt find it :(
<arielb> yay i dloaded kubuntu and burning cd now
<LjL> homer: do you have universe enabled?
<rance1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<arielb> never tried linux before
<homer> im gonna look
<Murrlin> BeOS!
<arielb> i tried beos before
<arielb> now can i boot from cd?
<homer> <LjL>....dont know..where to find this setting?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell homer about universe | homer, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<arielb> hmm did i burn the cd?
<smaggard> can i do !wine too?
<smaggard> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<smaggard> wahoooo
<arielb> i wonder how good wine is
<smaggard> wine is aight, but crossover runs quickbooks :D
<arielb> will it run office 2003
<majnoon> <<usually has cedega,crossover,AND regular wine
<majnoon> crossover SHOULD
<arielb> ok time to boot into kubu for first time!
<majnoon> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<majnoon> easy enough I COULD DO IT
<flaccid> time for more coffee
<flaccid> crossover or cedega aint free :(
<Lothar|ZZZ> hei wish to set my ip staticly from console to 192.168.1.10  and also to have the nameservers with it
* ppjet6 is away: tre absent  partir de maintenant.
<majnoon> crossover CHEAP and so is cedega
<majnoon> and if you want to do cvs if i remember right you CAN get cedega for free too
<majnoon> no support though
<homer> i think i installed wine :)  thx
<ubuntu> oh cool
<ubuntu> i'm in kubuntu
<otaku-san> do I have to log out and in to get the KBFX menu?
<otaku-san> I'm clicking apply but it isn't working
<annonm> hi
<annonm> hows it going?
<arielb> oh no
<arielb> i tried kubuntu and it crashed
<arielb> didnt take too long :/
<LeeJunFan> arielb: hrm, probably a crappy driver. My mailserver has been running for about 240 days now.
<LeeJunFan> w/o a reboot.
<arielb> i loaded my webpage which had an embedded quicktime video
<arielb> i should say i was running it from the cd
<LeeJunFan> I've only ever used the CD as a rescue disk to work on windows machine that have files I can't modify/remove from the booted windows system. :/
<arielb> even still it shouldn't crash the whole os like that
<LeeJunFan> arielb: how did it crash? Just lock up?
<arielb> the whole screen went almost completely black
<arielb> taskbar messed up
<LeeJunFan> arielb: usually when something like that happens it might freeze the display but the core of the OS is still running in the background.
<arielb> it was weird
<arielb> i wuld think only the app should crash
<homer> which codec do i need for amarok or kaffeine to work? there was a warning window but it gone away
<homer> audiocodec
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodec
<majnoon> LeeJunFan: how did you fix it i have same prob every so often
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine-extracodec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> arielb: unfortunately to play videos correctly X pretty much has to give full control to video program in doing so it opens itself up to the bugs the app might have.
<cpk1> homer: technically none, it depends on the media you are trying to play
<arielb> hmm
<homer> wanted to listen to internetradio
<LeeJunFan> then you might be able to hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, not the whole system.
<LeeJunFan> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<arielb> ok i will try again but i hope it doesn't crash again on my website
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: don't feel bad, I normally call build-essentials (with s) :)
<Jucato> :)
<rance> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<arielb> brb
<sirjinx> Hi, where can I get info about kxdocker for kubuntu?
<flaccid> google
<flaccid> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=kxdocker&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> mmmm coffee
<arielb> back
<arielb> ok this has a weird way of changing the time
<arielb> how do i set my 3rd and 4th button to go back and foward?
<arielb> i have microsoft intellimouse
<homer> libxine-extracodecs was the right answer,but it took a looooong time till it was downloaded
<flaccid> arielb: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+microsoft+mouse&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<greg_> aidiiiiiiii hoooooooooo
<greg_> some people was here?
<arielb> hmm
<arielb> all i found is how to do it through some kind of hack
<flaccid> sounds right
<Dr_willis> How else you going to become a leet-haxor
<arielb> lol
<flaccid> m$ don't provide a configuration program or driver for mouses onlinux
<arielb> i'm trying to do this for my *mouse*
<Dr_willis> What are ya trying to do? I just got here.
<arielb> configure my mouse buttons
<Dr_willis> to do what........
<arielb> back and foward
* Dr_willis mumbles about 'some days its like pulling teeth'
<flaccid> use xmodmap
<Dr_willis> :)
<arielb> i set the 3rd for back and the 4th for foward
<Dr_willis> check the gentoo wiki pages. they have details on that topic.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i saw them just the other day
<Dr_willis> I never set up the buttons that way.. because i always forget they are set that way
<Dr_willis> heh
<arielb> i use them all the time for browsing
<Dr_willis> Backup your xorg.conf befor altering it. is all i can say. :)
<flaccid> i don't know if you will need to put anything in xorg.conf
<arielb> well so far i'm running kubu off a cd
<flaccid> i did it for my m$ trackball
<Dr_willis> I normally use those butons for 'grenades' and 'med packs' in games
<arielb> so i expect it to be slow
<nata1> is there a way to change the resolution in bash/shell?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  ive seen a combo of xorg tweaking and xmodemap being used
<flaccid> ah ok
<arielb> (this first time trying linux)
<flaccid> i didn it without xorg.conf iirc
<flaccid> but yeah cool
<nata1> and change the fonts.
<flaccid> arielb if vendors like m$ made software for their hardware for *nix then you wouldn't have to 'hack'
* Dr_willis waits for the next great 'invention' in mouses... we got them so loaded now...
<Dr_willis> I even had a Logitech Mouse with a Vibrating motor.. for 'force feedback' -
<flaccid> i wanna get a logitech trackball. the trackball is for index finger and not thumb
<flaccid> hehe
<Dr_willis> I will stick with my Logitech MX518 for a long time i think
<Dr_willis> its the best mouse ive had..
<arielb> my brother wants to get the wii. now wouldn't that controller be useful
<flaccid> i acquired a m$ trackball which i'm used ot
<Dr_willis> I hear the wii isent that 'accurate' for pointing/cursor movement. :)
<flaccid> but my boss bought all new comobo at work
<campbch> i'm trying to run a home web server using apache, but i can't ping my machine from another.
<campbch> how would i establish this connection? how do i know what the ip address is if i can't ping myself from another computer?
<BluesKaj> samba
<BluesKaj> remote pc ...nm
<homer> whats a good radiorecording software on kubuntu?
<SupremeBeing> campbch: You have to have a static IP to host a web server.  Do you?
<campbch> hooowww would i know?
<SupremeBeing> campbch: Uhh, there's sites that can evaulate it.  I don't know off the top of my head
<campbch> even if its not static, can i still determine what it is at this instant?
<SupremeBeing> campbch: yeah
<campbch> how?
<SupremeBeing> campbch: try going to no-ip.org i think it says at the top
<flaccid> campbch: establish what connection? you have a look at your interfaces to see what the ip is
<flaccid> SupremeBeing: you don't need a static
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: oh?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: oh yeah
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: it's much easier if you do though :P
<flaccid> its better, but not easier
<flaccid> whatismyip.com will return the ip address of the host you are on
<cs_> hi
<flaccid> !apache > campbch
<cs_> reinstalled kubuntu, seems i can't boot windows xp at all again
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> cs_: thats prolly because it overwrote the mbr on /dev/hda
<cs_> yeah, grub took it's place
<cs_> it worked before though
<Dr_willis> the xp/windows entry in grub dosent have work?
<majnoon> flaccid so will ifconfig in linux and ipconfig in windoze
<cs_> nope
<cs_> says something about invalid device or so even though the partition isn't corrupt or anything
<flaccid> yep
<cs_> i've never came across this error before
<Dr_willis> hmm.. you can mount the windows partitions and see the files on it?
<cs_> yes
<majnoon> if it not 127.x.x.x or 192.168.xx.xx then that you ip addy
<cs_> winxp is on /dev/hda6
<flaccid> sounds like invalid grub entry for windows
<Dr_willis> hda6 - gesh.
<Dr_willis> windows has always been on hda6 ?
<cs_> data is on /dev/hda5, linux is /dev/hda1
<cs_> yes
<flaccid> grub uses disk,partition
<Dr_willis> this is a serial drive? or ide?  (im guessing ide)
<cs_> ide
<cs_> i've had linux on /dev/hda6 before and windows on hda1
<campbch> well, i have the IP address, but... it hasnt changed
<cs_> no problem
<campbch> so its static
<campbch> i would think
<campbch> ?
<campbch> it's 198.111.39.45
<Dr_willis> hmm... you reinstalled windows to hda6 eh?
<flaccid> its static if it is set static in /etc/network/interfaces or just look in system settings | network
<cs_> yeah
<campbch> but that doesn't connect to the webpage
<Dr_willis> check the /boot/grub/device.map for a start.
<flaccid> campbch: read the apache doc
<Dr_willis> then check the grub menu.lst and be sure its got the right infor for where windows is supposed to be.
<campbch> kk
<Dr_willis> wow - i got 7 hard drives in this box. :)
<cs_> very weird; i can't 'sudo kate' :\
* Dr_willis hugs 'vi'
<Dr_willis> :)
<kalmah> vim ftw
<cs_> heh, just (hd0) /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> You only got 1 hard drive eh - heh heh
<flaccid> don't sudo kate, use kdesu
<Dr_willis> i got hd0 through hd6 :)
<rance> can someone help me with a sound card setup problem, I've already read all the docs and I know that the right kernel module is loaded, but still dont have sound.  other distros have sound on this box, but not kubuntu, also aplay -l shows two devices with one snd-card
<flaccid> cs_ that doesn't look right at all
<campbch> ok, it didnt say anything about how to check... if the port is open
<campbch> grr
<cs_> i only have one drive :)
<cs_> just 3 partitions
<Dr_willis> thats his device.map file.
<campbch> do i need php, mysql, etc?
<flaccid> campbch: netstat -a | grep -i listen
<flaccid> cs_: hd(0,2) perhaps
<flaccid> campbch: no
<Dr_willis> do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda and be sure the numbering is right.  rember gub starts counting at 0. so hda6 would be.. err.. hmm... hd(0,5)
<Dr_willis> or would it matter if you had primaries befor it.. hmm...
<flaccid> not necessarily dr
<Dr_willis> I always use all primaries..
<Dr_willis> just to avoide these things..
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> need to count it manually
<SupremeBeing> can anyone take a look at http://pastebin.ca/268691 (xorg.log) and try to help me with fglrx
<campbch> ok, i started it, and used that command
<campbch> and it returned http://rafb.net/paste/results/T19uWp53.html  , flaccid
<campbch> i dont see 80 in there?
<campbch> :(
<tony134340> anyone know anything about joystick setup?
<cs_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/268896
<cs_> that's the menu.lst
<flaccid> could be this, SupremeBeing: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<arielb> ok i had the same crash as before
<arielb> screen went black though i could see my pointer
<cs_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/268899 fdisk's results
<arielb> i tried control alt space-didnt do anything
<flaccid> campbch: thats coz its a known port in inetd. its listening on all interfaces it appears: tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<campbch> soo..... why is it saying that the connection times out
<campbch> ?
<campbch> if its listening on that port
<campbch> and my ip is 198.111.39.45
<campbch> it is, correct?
<campbch> how do i check that?
<flaccid> ifconfig
<FlameMaster> help! I broke Xorg and I'm currently on failsafe mode. I don't remember the command used to reconfigure it, anyone?
<flaccid> you won't be able to access your WAN ip usually internally
<flaccid> that could be the timeout
<flaccid> you need to use the LAN ip internally
<Dr_willis> cs_,  see the 'stanza' at the end with   root		(hd0,4), make copies of that whole 'stanza' and try (hd0,3) and (hd0,5)    :) or just edit that line and reboot/tri it
<flaccid> ie. 192. or 172. or 10.
<campbch> AHAH!
<campbch> it gave me the wrong ip addy
<flaccid> i'd try wat Dr_willis said but in grub prompt so you don't have to restart more than once
<cs_> heh i've actually tried editing that number and booting 3 and 5, same error
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  yea - but whats the fun in that! :)
<flaccid> cs_: ask in #grub
<FlameMaster> please help, my monitor is being all shaky ;_; What is the command used to reconfigure Xorg? I remember I had to use dpkg
<Dr_willis> What IS the exact error anyway?
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<cs_> i will
<FlameMaster> flaccid: YES! Thanks a lot!
<malik__> hello ppl............can any one help me ?............i cant make opera detct plugins which konqueror is workin just fine with in kubuntu 6.10
<campbch> could someone try 172.24.23.165 and tell me what they see?
<malik__> i have been tryin to ask for help for a while now.......plzzzzzz help
<Dr_willis> malik__,  check the wiki/forums perhaps? I dont use opera. :()
<Dr_willis> not  even sure of the proper way to install opera. heh
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> malik__: is there output when run from cli?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: you around?
<flaccid> campbch: that address is internal, we won't be able to access it
<abattoir_> SupremeBeing: hi, yes
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: I need a few more tips on fglrx :D
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: hello, btw
<abattoir_> SupremeBeing: i know next to nothing about it :P
<abattoir_> SupremeBeing: never have used an ati card
<campbch> how do i find the external address?
<malik__> cli?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: well it's not the fglrx specifics that I've messed up ( I think )
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: I have a pastebin of this "xorg.0.log" thing? That apparently is helpful somehow? :P and I can't interpret it
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: ah ;) lucky you
<campbch> flaccid?
<abattoir_> SupremeBeing: link?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir_: yes, sorry: http://pastebin.ca/268691
<flaccid> campbch: depends on your set up. is this box the gateway or is it a router. just goto whatismyip.com
<flaccid> !ati ? SupremeBeing and also try #xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati ? SupremeBeing and also try #xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ati > SupremeBeing and also try #xorg
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: I have tried 3-4 methods I've read
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Including those, still get the Mesa vendor stuff....
<flaccid> yeah there is a fix for that
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: You'd think :P i haven't found one
<flaccid> i fixedbrb
<flaccid> its somewhere
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: cool! :D
<flaccid> but i mainly worked it out myself to fix it
<flaccid> can't remember what i had to do
<campbch> does 198.111.39.45 work?
<campbch> if that doesn't, what's the next step?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: You worked it out yourself?! you must be a genius =)
<campbch> flaccid is busy, holding like 3 conversation threads at once :p
<SupremeBeing> indeed :D
<bkudria> can anyone help me get korganizer to upload free/busy info?  i want to upload it to a webdav:// url, but korganizer tells me 'a resource could not be created until one or more intermediate collections (folders) have been created".  Which folders do i need to create?  I am not using Kolab...
<flaccid> and a phone call and work hehe
<SupremeBeing> they've got an awful lot of coffee in Brazil!
<campbch> ok, sum of the situation: i am trying to access a webserver from outside the network, i am behind a router, where my internal ip addy is 172.24.23.165 and my external is 198.111.39.45
<SupremeBeing> They've got a zillion tons of coffee in Brazil!
<flaccid> SupremeBeing: i'll find it for you eventually. busy as thats all
<campbch> how do i get through to port 80 on my machine?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: I've got time, no rush =D
<flaccid> campbch: port is is not open on that IP addresss
<campbch> ? :o
<campbch> ok, so how do i open it?
<flaccid> is that on the web server or is that the router?
<flaccid> cool SB
<campbch> 198.111.39.45 is this machine's ip address, the web server
<campbch> i dont know what the router is
<flaccid> i doubt it
<flaccid> you wouldn't have two wan IPs
<campbch> i dont
<flaccid> usually
<flaccid> what is the address from whatismyip.com?
<campbch> i have a local , 172.whatever, and a wan, 198.111.39.45
<campbch> 198.111.39.45
<campbch> from whatismyip.com
<flaccid> is your modem bridged onto your computers NIC or is it a separate router?
<campbch> im on wireless?
<flaccid> right
<campbch> :(
<campbch> it should still be possible, i would think?
<flaccid> in that case its probably port forwarding required on your router to the LAN ip of the web server
<campbch> ethernet is not available
<campbch> so i cant do it without access to the router?
<flaccid> the port is closed atm
<flaccid> well your router probably has a firewall
<flaccid> and yes needs the port forward
<campbch> can i have it listen and send requests to a port that is open?
<flaccid> yes but you would still need the forward if its not routed or nat'd
<campbch> like, can i use the other browser to look for 198.dfjlajsdfas.:openport?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: Still got that 2 minute lag? =)
<flaccid> i'm port scanning your ip, nothing is found to be open so far....
<campbch> :o
<flaccid> campbch: i don't know what you mean?
<campbch> i can get web pages fine on this computer, and if no ports are open, that means that i would not be able to get web pages?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: is this the method you used? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&page=3
<computer> hi ya people
<SupremeBeing> computer: Hi
<towync> hi =)
<flaccid> campbch: yeah . you need to understand networking.
<campbch> .
<SupremeBeing> towync: =)
<flaccid> internal access is ok, but external is not due to requiring a port forward
<Dr_willis> 'become one with the network, take the blue pill!'
<towync> SupremeBeing =)
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: ocassionally ;)
<towync> Jucato is signed on too hehe
<towync> hi abattoir =)
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: dial up? I'm sorry :P
<abattoir> hi towync :)
<towync> thx for the help yesterday
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: no, a 30Mbit connection, i believe
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: :O
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: I'd sue!!
<towync> lol
<campbch> well, the way i see it, apache is listening on port 80 on my machine, but if i can send and recieve, say, IRC messages there must be some communication through that port, can i switch apache to that port and tell the other browser to go to the port that is already being forwarded to the port that would be otherwise using irc?
<abattoir> well, i don't know how much of it is freenode's fault
<SupremeBeing> towync: abattoir is god, no?
<abattoir> lol?
<towync> of course =)
<campbch> something like 198.24.23.321:60
<flaccid> SupremeBeing: maybe. but i found that i had to do different stuff. i did it manually and not by stuffing around with packages.
<SupremeBeing> =D
<campbch> or whatever's open
<Jucato> yeah abattoir is god :)
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: ah, well i'm going to try this way real quick, and i'll be back
<towync> hi Jucato
<flaccid> campbch: no you can't.
<Jucato> hi towync
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: You gonna be around?'
<campbch> no? :(
<flaccid> yeah i should be. lunch soon
<flaccid> yes no, campbch
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Lunch. wow lol, it's10pm here
<flaccid> its 2:17pm here
<SupremeBeing> abattoir, towync, flaccid, brb :)
<towync> *dinner afk*
<flaccid> wow gimp 2.3 rox
<campbch> owell, thanks flaccid
<flaccid> you must be at work or school or something, campbch?
<binary2k2> hi, i'm having a problem with firefox 2.0 on edgy, just shows this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35514/
<flaccid> is that on a specific page in the page binary2k2?
<flaccid> or error dialog
<binary2k2> it's the error dialog that shows when I try to open firefox
<flaccid> ok. checkout http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&hs=W5m&q=XML+Parsing+Error%3A+undefined+entity+Location+chrome+firefox+2&btnG=Search
<flaccid> i think it could be time for a big mac
<campbch> oh no
<campbch> you want a whopper
<campbch> :o
<campbch> or panera bread
<flaccid> w0a did i just write big mac
<flaccid> i actually meant to write whopper
<flaccid> hungry jacks like 2 blocks away
<campbch> :o
<campbch> <- shift managing @mcdonalds ftl
<campbch> pays for college until an internship becomes a valid option
<Dr_willis> Ya want fries with that?
<campbch> :p
<Dr_willis> 'would you care to supersize that glutton bucket sir?'
<Dr_willis> 'extra lard! yes sir!'
<campbch> i dont flip burgers, i do paperwork while telling people how to flip burgers
<Dr_willis> 'shall i schedule your heart attack now, or do you want it to be a suprise?'
<campbch> and i fix the registers :( it's sad when fixing POS POSs is the best that can happen to you in a week
<flaccid> i got a free POS yesterday
<campbch> :p what brand?
<campbch> you can probably do some interesting hacks with a pos
<Dr_willis> they had a bunch of blade racks and other parts on the docks at work today. :) dident see anything worth... 'testing' :)
<flaccid> squirrel
<Dr_willis> Plus i wanted to keep my job...
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> i just wanna use the screens
<SupremeBeing> very sorry all... I screwed up
<Dr_willis> They tossed out a lot of crt's the other day... i 'aquired' a lot of spare power cables from them.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> like i NEED more of those.
<flaccid> hehe yeah
<flaccid> PSU cables
<flaccid> time for whopper
<flaccid> bbs
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: that guide said to remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), but that didn't do anything, so I removed the common ones
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: and now it won't boot!! :P
<flaccid> i don't even think you need to do that
<flaccid> dang
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Probably not lol, but now I gotta reinstall kubuntu
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: I'm on the live CD now
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: did you figure out the correct way to do it yet?
<flaccid> should be something you  can do without reinstall
<flaccid> i can't figure it out, because i've already done it
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: oh lol, that wasn't in the guide, the reinstall - that was cuz I f***** up
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: it wasn't supposed to happen like this!
<flaccid> its just another annoying bug in linux land
<jefri> helo there, i just installed kubuntu in my desktop and its nice
<flaccid> bbs
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: yeah... I'll give you 20 more minutes to figure it out xD - by then i'll have it installed and running again
<SupremeBeing> jefri: it is nice isn't it
<jefri> yupe
<jefri> and now  i trying to install beryl
<jefri> wish me luck
<SupremeBeing> jefri: hope you don't have the annoying ati drivers to deal with that I do =P
<SupremeBeing> jefri: yuck
<SupremeBeing> jefri: luck* =P
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Is there a way to replace a package in recovery mode without an internet connecton?  can I use the kubuntu cd as a repository?
<towync> SupremeBeing you can use cd as repos i think, but not the one for install i think
<SupremeBeing> towync: damn... guess i gotta reinstall huh
<SupremeBeing> towync: =P
<towync> SupremeBeing probably, what happened
<SupremeBeing> towync: I uninstalled something I shouldn't have
<SupremeBeing> towync: linux-restricted-modules-common
<towync> SupremeBeing o hehe
<SupremeBeing> towync: lol... i'm so retarded
<towync> SupremeBeing you might wanna ask more people tho, before you actually reinstall, i'm not too knowledgable =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: it's not a big deal, I can get back to where I was before in about 5 minutes
<SupremeBeing> towync: Haven't got settled in much yet :D
<towync> SupremeBeing but i think if u had another comp with internet connection, you can download the repo to that comp, make a cd, and pop it in
<SupremeBeing> towync: it'd actually be quicker to reinstall at this point haha
<towync> SupremeBeing cool =) i actually reinstalled once too
<towync> SupremeBeing haha, that's cool
<SupremeBeing> towync: all I gotta do is click this little icon =D
<towync> SupremeBeing and then we'd see you gone from this channel =(
<SupremeBeing> towync: this is cool, didn't think I would have internet on the live  CD, but I do!
<towync> SupremeBeing hehe nice
<SupremeBeing> towync: ya xD
<SupremeBeing> towync: I wonder if my internet will stay thruout the installation
* SupremeBeing hopes so
<SupremeBeing> gosh  Kubuntu installs fast... 3:39 remaining and i just started it!!
<SupremeBeing> <3
<SupremeBeing> towync: would you recommend upgrading to edgy before I work more on fglrx?
<SupremeBeing> anybody? =P
<towync> SupremeBeing o sorry, I was gone for hw abit hehe
<towync> SupremeBeing I think edgy might be good
<towync> SupremeBeing but I haven't gotten Beryl worked out on edgy yet, so I wouldn't be the right person to ask =
<towync> =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: ahh
<towync> SupremeBeing ya hehe =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: I think i read that it's harder to get xorg and fglrx to get along on edty, but I don't reallyy know
<towync> SupremeBeing that might be true i guess, since i'm having trouble with beryl too, i'm using kubuntu edgy, but i think that was mostly cuz of me merging abunch of command lines together in the beginning and then did a little mixing of my own, and voila, beryl doesn't work
<SupremeBeing> towync: heheh that's what I did the first time I had to reinstall
<towync> SupremeBeing so maybe stick with dapper then =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: I tried to make my own kernel and then upgrade to edgy via cmd line, and BOOM it won't boot =D
<towync> SupremeBeing yeah hehe i guess it's lesson learned for the both of us lol =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: indeed :)
<SupremeBeing> !fglrx > supremebeing
<SupremeBeing> towync: K, installation done, i'm going to reboot real fast and fix this :)
<towync> SupremeBeing cool, go od luck =)
<towync> good*
<SupremeBeing> towync: Thx =D
* SupremeBeing is out!
<King_Brad> how do i change the amount of colors used for my display in KDE?
<King_Brad> i tried in the display thingie in system settings but its not there....
<jefri> hmmm, why my lcd display tend to blur? as if there is no anti aliasing feature
* SupremeBeing made it!
<SupremeBeing> towync: =)
<King_Brad> SupremeBeing: do you know where i would go to change the amount of colors my display uses?
<towync> SupremeBeing congrats
<King_Brad> from like 16bit to 32bit and etc?
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: your graphics card config utility?
<towync> SupremeBeing afk hw again =)
<SupremeBeing> towync: ahh i'm so glad i don't have hw today
<SupremeBeing> towync: what grade?
<King_Brad> SupremeBeing: um, dont know where thats at
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: Hmmm, let me look
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: ok I found it
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: go to system settings, then under Hardware, then Display
<ct12am> Is sudoers the group I need to add my user to to sudo or the sudoers file?
<King_Brad> SupremeBeing: tried
<King_Brad> its not there
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: what's not there?
<ct12am> Because my user didn't have permission to write to the sound device, so I added my user to a group and solved that, but I still have more issues, like not being able to mount my flashdrive
<King_Brad> the option to change my color depth
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: try appearence
<King_Brad> tried there too
<King_Brad> not there
<ct12am> So, in addition to sudo access, I'd like my user to have proper permissions, I dunno what went wrong, I have one user account with appropriate permissions and one that's bunk.
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: I see
<King_Brad> no clue where i do it now :(
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: well you stumped me :/ the way I did it was through my video card config utility
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: but if you don't have a stand alone vid card, I don't know what to do
<SupremeBeing> !colordepth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colordepth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<King_Brad> SupremeBeing: i have a nvidia geforce4 mx440 installed
<King_Brad> i dont have the drivers from nvidia installed tho
<King_Brad> just the ones that come with kubuntu...
<SupremeBeing> King_Brad: Try that, or give it a google :P you stumped me
<King_Brad> k thx
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: back yet?
<flaccid> yeah
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: any luck remembering?
<flaccid> no chance
<mortici> xsacha, thank you for providing the patches to the svn :D
<xsacha> which one?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: darn
<mortici> both 3d.c and showdesktop.c
<mortici> :)
<mortici> now it works like a beaut :D
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> by the way, scale plugin already correctly used wmType
* SupremeBeing = brb
<mortici> excelent
<mortici> i think there was one more plugin that had the issue but i don't remember what
<mortici> i think window grouper had the problem, or wait when you pressed f7 or f6 lemme see if it still does it
<mortici> no it doesnt
<mortici> nvm
<mortici> xsacha, what is the super button?
<xsacha> windows key
<mortici> hmmm mine doesn't work :P
<xsacha> check xmodmap
<xsacha> what is your mod4 line when you check:  xmodmap
<SupremeBeing> WOOT OMGOSH WOOT I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mortici> super_l and Hyper_L
<xsacha> so left windows key works mortici?
<mortici> hmm no im trying the screenshot plugin and super + 1 does nothing
<xsacha> can you zoom with super + scroll ?
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: HAHA WOOT!!
<SupremeBeing> towync: YAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot =D
<xsacha> mortici: super
<xsacha> mortici: super + 1 is also default key for group select
<mortici> nope
<flaccid> sweet SB, what did it
<mortici> nvm
<xsacha> mortici: what does: xev     say your windows key is? :S
<mortici> lol if i hold super + 1
<benjaminkip> hi  there everyone
<mortici> it zooms
<xsacha> ehhh super + 1 is set to zoom? :S
<mortici> yes how do i set it to scroll
<xsacha> super + 4 and super + 5 is the scroll
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: I have no idea, fresh install, followed guide exactly, and BOOM it works!
<flaccid> yeah i think i might have done it by accident too..
<flaccid> watch out but
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Lol, hope I never have to do it again
<flaccid> if you change xorg or other stuff it will go back to mesa
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: will I have to go through all that again if I upgrade to edgy?
<flaccid> hopefully not
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: phew
<flaccid> but i woudn't be suprised if edgy tried to give a new xorg.conf
<flaccid> can someone confirm that?!
<benjaminkip> does any know if they have recording and editing software on Kubuntu?
<mortici> xsacha, now it works :)
<flaccid> yes i know benjaminkip
<benjaminkip> oh really
<flaccid> audacity
<benjaminkip> can you please let me know
<flaccid> rosegarden
<flaccid> depends what you want
<xsacha> mortici: :) if you want your righthand super key to work too:         xmodmap -e "add mod4 = Super_R"
<benjaminkip> I have krec but does not work
<benjaminkip> actually like you know soundforge type
<benjaminkip> recording and editing
<SupremeBeing> benjaminkip: Just a word of advice, look in adept, there's probably 20
<mortici> quick question any reason why i would get a API mismatch when i install the nvidia drivers, i tried installing the suo apt-get nvidia-glx way, which it did install but then it can't find the driver, so i did a manual install and every time i boot up it says i have a API mismatch, i then have to re run the nvidia installer and then startx and then it will work
<benjaminkip> thank
<SupremeBeing> benjaminkip: np
<abattoir> benjaminkip: if you just want normal wave editing, kwave should do
<abattoir> benjaminkip: take a look at rosegarden if you need a bit more advanced stuff
<abattoir> benjaminkip: jokosher is up and coming too
<flaccid> rosegarden is a sequencer. audacity is an editor.
<benjaminkip> oic
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: I did it! =)
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: reinstalled? or got ati working?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: both!
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: cool :)
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: I did a fresh install, then followed steps exactly, and *wow* works
<flaccid> pity about the fresh install but what can you do..
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: Ah no biggie, i had done one last night also
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: i seem to think I know more than I do, so i do stupid stuff
<flaccid> its like that until you get on top of it
<flaccid> now i dont ever stuff up a *nix install
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: hehe
<flaccid> unlucky the old days..
<flaccid> unlucky = unlike
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: this is good tho, i'm learning bash at an accelerated rate
<SupremeBeing> oh yeah, what's the command to bring up the little fglrx test?
<unix_infidel> did they go a head and have the ubunt-classroom session on systems administration...
<unix_infidel> the website hasnt been updated, so i'm not sure whether something went down or not.
<unix_infidel> nor are the transcripts posted....so...
<flaccid> fglrxinfo
<soaa> hello all
<SupremeBeing> flaccid: I meant glxgears, found it
<soaa> is that package 'knetworkmanager' supposed to work?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> glxinfo as well
<soaa> because it doesn't work for me, am i missing something?
<flaccid> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<flaccid> why doesn't it work?
<soaa> it tries to connect, and fails all the time
<soaa> note that NetworkManager used to work fine, but it died ever since I switched to KDE
<flaccid> why does it fail?
<soaa> it says connecting, then it disappears and reappears without connecting
<soaa> it's the same thing whether i use the gnome or kde frontend
<soaa> note that wired works fine
<flaccid> check logs
<soaa> which?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> relevant ones in /var/log/
<soaa> hmm
<soaa> i checked and it didn't help, from what i recall
<soaa> i'm on Windows right now
<flaccid> so you checked /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<flaccid> did you also run it from cli to see errors?
<soaa> no, i didn't try that
<soaa> but i checked those logs
<soaa> do you have MSN?  perhaps you can help me out tomorrow, i have to go now
<SupremeBeing> anybody know the default location of the primary cdrom?
<imbrandon>  /media/cdrom0
<SupremeBeing> ah I found it, hdc, thanks tho
<kamui> is there an ftp client with SSL support?
<imbrandon> kamui: try sftp ( secure / ssh ftp ) , requires a ssh server ( e.g. no plain ftp for use with ssl )
<kamui> imbrandon: I actually need an ftp client with ssl support ot connect to a ssl ftp set up at work
<kamui> all I can think of is flashfxp in windows
<kamui> or smartftp in windows
<kamui> neither of which works well in wine
<imbrandon> ahh try konqueror then or gftp
* imbrandon has to run , bbiab
<kamui> gftp doesn't seem to support ssl
<nightpeople> kamui: lftp supports ssl
<kamui> ill try that
<cs_> no, i didn't get the windows problem sorted yet
<cs_> but is there a way i can output sound to the sound blaster live instead of the onboard sound?
<nightpeople> need help with k3b. i set up kubuntu for a friend. works great! initially k3b worked great. now suddenly k3b starts but the process gets stuck in a D state and I have no idea why. can't find any clues the log files nor has google. any ideas where to look?
<dennister> howdy pps...anyone been able to get word 2003 installed under wine?
<gtwy> grbu wont boot, giving me error code 22
<tchough> dennister: i haven't tried, but your best bet is to look up word 2003 in the application db at http://www.winehq.org/
<gtwy> just did an install
<dennister> nightpeople: i'd love to get cdrecord and cdrao (for k3b) too
<dennister> tchough: yes, I've been working through that site, the part that's up, anyway...large portions of server are down at the moment
<dennister> and the wine irc channel is mostly dead
<jhutchins> dennister: irc is totally dead.  What are you, a nerd?  Get out and get face time with some real people!
* eMish <--- is real person
<nightpeople> dennister: gather you've had no luck then either. everything thing great to start. if i could find something helpful in the logs it'd be a start. that or another app which will burn cds for him.
<dennister> lol...it's after midnight here in toronto
<eMish> if i clone myself, two of us will be real people
<jhutchins> um.  cdrecord?  k3b?
<dennister> oh, my drive wil burn all right...that's not a problem, what is a problem is mythtv working with cdrecord and cdrao...can't seem to change the permissions for cdrecord and cdrao
<tchough> dennister: oh, i didn't know... i've never tried setting up word 2003
<jhutchins> Ah.
<nightpeople> jhutchins: cdrecord = cd-r burning program. k3b = pretty frontend for cdrecord
<tchough> gtwy: so are you on another machine right now?
<dennister> eMish: but r u in toronto?
<dennister> yes, so the frontend, k3b works, backend has probs on its own
<nightpeople> dennister: hmm... the opposite of my problem. wonder if we merged ours ... :-)
<dennister> heheheh...i think my prob is that cdrecord and cdrao are looking for the wrong devices...i only have one, which k3b recognizes can do it all
* nightpeople lightbulb lights over nightpeople's head
<draik> I have a digital camera with a 2GB SD card...
<dennister> oh yes nightpeople? any bright ideas?
<draik> seems that I can't read from it.
<draik> Camera is asking me to format.
<draik> I have pictures in there that I would like to have.
<draik> Is there a way for me to get the pictures from the SD card without formatting?
<nightpeople> dennister: wonder if that could be *my* problem (looking for wrong device)... hrm... originally it was looking at /media/cdrom0, which is great if there is disc in the drive. if there is no disc, don't believe /media/cdrom0 exists.
<draik> Jucato: You here???
<Jucato> just arrived
<draik> :(
<draik> Maybe you might be able to help me out
<nightpeople> it might explain k3b hanging in the D state
<Jucato> do you have a card reader for that?
<Jucato> er.. what exactly can't read it? Kubuntu or your Camera?
<draik> No. I have it connected through USB
<draik> Both
<Jucato> hm... something might be wrong with the card if the camera can't even read it
<draik> Kubuntu can't read it and the camera is suggesting that I format the SD card, but I don't want to lose the pictures from my trip to Texas
<draik> My girlfriend and her cousin were just looking at the pictures and turned it off. Later on today, my girlfriend went to see the pictures and was unable to do anything.
<Jucato> you're quite in a pickle... the card itself might be having my some problems
<dennister> for me, it's strange, in kcontrol only root seems to have priviledges for cdrao and cdrecord, which are app commands; i don't know how to change permissions for commands so that they will live past a reboot
<draik> Jucato: PLEASE tell me there is a way around this
<draik> I know you know of a way around this
<dennister> perhaps i should be making a symbolic link from these to /usr/local? no...that wouldn't change the permissions of the commands
<Jucato> I wish I could tell you... unfortunately I don't know..
<draik> what should I be googling?
<Jucato> try to Google for the error message that the camera is giving you
<draik> hmmm
<draik> ok... time to duplicate the error
<draik> brb
<nightpeople> dennister: what group owns cdrao and cdrecord? i don't have my friend's machine here and my laptop doesn't have it installed. but i seem to recall that was set for another group which I added my friend to
<drarem> i recently upgraded to 6.10, but it is booting to a prompt
<drarem> i can log in, under tty1 - tty6
<drarem> but somehow am not getting the kde to start up
<nightpeople> dennister: i believe it was the cdrecord group
<dennister> nightpeople: root is the owner and the group
<nightpeople> dennister: oops.. meant cdrom group
<dennister> ok...i think i tried to get it switched in kcontrol to cdrom...didn't help the myth problem, mythtv not being able to get permission for it, even though it had permissions for cdrom
<tchough> draik: you definitely don't want to lose pictures from texas!
* tchough is in Austin.
<draik> tchough: I am from California. I fell in love with SATX when I went to go visit my girlfriend's family for thanksgiving
<nightpeople> dennister: okay. did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord
<dennister> ok, i think i know why the fronet end can burn, but backend commands can't...clue is in permiisions of the device vs those of the commands in kcontrol
<dennister> i'll try that terminal command, nightpeople
<tchough> draik: san antonio is a great city... you should visit austin some time if you're in the area again.  it has a very unique atmosphere that a lot of people find appealing
<dennister> nightpeople: that may have done the trick for cdrecord anyway
<draik> tchough: I was going to be visiting Austin, but my gf's brother is 20 and could't go so my gf decided to just stay home and drink (under supervision for her brother)
<draik> I was out there for a week
<draik> Nov 20-27
<nightpeople> dennister: cool! half the problem solved maybe
<draik> If I would have known a tux was out there, I would have hit you up for spots
<draik> Jucato: Nothing.
<dennister> and the group for cdrecord, in kcontrol, is now cdrom...in the permissions column...the new permissions column is still root:root
<dennister> how how to do the same for cdrdao and growisofs?
<dennister> and i won't be able to test it with mythtv for a few days anyway...i'm waiting for a new tuner to come from hauppauge, NY
<nightpeople> dennister: what does  ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord  show for the owner/group?  root/root or root/cdrom?
<Jucato> draik: sorry dude, I have no ideas :(
<draik> I think I might have found something...
<draik> I hope this works
<dennister> but ty very much nightpeople :) myyth was only complaining about cdrecord, anyway
<dennister> -rwsr-xr-- 1 root cdrom
<dennister> of course, i still have my msoffice disk in the drive now...i'll take it out, as wine doesn't want to install it
<nightpeople> dennister: looks like you got it and least far as cdrecord goes. the user has to be in the cdrom group in order to execute cdrecord. this maybe be all you needed if it was mythtv's only complaint
<Endler> You here Jucato?
<Jucato> yes I'm here. but I don't have that problem you mentioned
<Endler> In case anyone else does:
<Endler> Does anyone else have the problem of their system hanging on shutdown if splash is enabled.  I was pulling my hair out thinking it was an acpi problem, but it shuts down 100% of the time when I have don't use the splash boot option.
<tony134340> anyone know how to control sound while in game?
<Endler> I wonder if it has something to do with X switching video modes
<Endler> It never gets to the shutdown splash.  Just a black screen.
<dennister> well, it was a stubborn complaint...but my biggest problem was the IR blaster for the wintv-pvr 250 was never designed to transmit signals to the setopbox...it only received...so that's way it was returned in favour of the wintv-pvr 150
<Endler> That's why I didn't know my shutdown problems was a splash problem and not an acpi problem.
<nightpeople> Endler: mine does it randomly with a kubuntu-installed kernel. my own compiled ones work fine. have yet to figure what why
<dennister> other than my being forced to manually change channels with the setop box's remote, it was wokring nicely
<kamui> anyone familiar with lftp?  It got me onto my work ftp (ssl only), but when I try to get files, I get this odd delaying... reconnect in 40 seconds crap, then it just repeats without grabbing teh files I want.  I can browse the ftp sites files fine however
<Jucato> O.o
<Endler> night:  Yours is a splash problem too?
* Jucato wonders if the end of the world, brought about by the dragons of earth, has come...
<Endler> Do you still have the stock kernal avail on your menu?
<nightpeople> Endler: yup, only on my laptop, an old compaq presario p2/333
<dennister> Endler: why do you want the splash anyway? i don't, i like the verbose bootup so i can see any possible problems without necessarily going through all the logs
<Endler> Because it's not my machine.
<Endler> Installed it for someone else--a non techie.
<dennister> ahhh and the user wants the pretty splash hding all the scripts?
<Endler> The splash works fine on bootup.
<nightpeople> dennister: gl with the myth. i want to play with it eventually but haven't had the time
<Endler> only a problem at shutdown.
<Endler> The non-quiet splash is a good compromise.
<dennister> nightpeople: it's MUCH easier with edgy
<nightpeople> kamui: i often get the reconnect message if the site if busy or a bad connection. usually disconnecting and reconnecting fixes it for me
<Endler> but it hangs on shut down when I have it set that way too.
<Endler> Is there a way to use splash on startup, but not on shutdown?
<dennister> well it's almost one a.m here in toronto...i should toddle off to bed...glad i could get one thing fixed, thx to nightpeople
<dennister> good night all
<Endler> Night
<kamui> nightpeople: I might have gotten lucky, I used mget this time and I got an immediate download
<kamui> :)
<kamui> thanks for your help, I would have been screwed if you hadn't suggested this
<nightpeople> Endler: yes, i still have the stock kernel available on my menu. for some reason the wireless works with the stock kernel but is flaky with my compiled one. my fault really. i haven't had a chance to figure just where.
<kamui> really didn't want to have to dualboot windows in order to just to connect to the work ftp
<kamui> well, bbl
<nightpeople> dennister: glad to help. have fun with myth
<Endler> Night: Try removing the splash option for the stock kernel boot option to see if it's splash causing your problem.
<Endler> I'll bet a lot of people have the problem and think it's an acpi problem.
<draik> Jucato: Nope. I seem to have been able to access something on the SD card, but no pictures
<nightpeople> Endler: will try that, but not now or i'll "be off the air" :)
<Endler> K, I'll check back with you.  Are you using an ATI card?
<nightpeople> Endler: mine could well be acpi problem, the machine is old enough. can't complain too much when the Free Hardware Fairy delivers presents. :)
<nightpeople> neomagic in this laptop
<draik> Camera still wants me to format SD card
<Endler> There haven't been any bios updates issued for this machine is since 2003, so it could easily have been an acpi problem, but  I guess that's working fine.
<nightpeople> heheh... got you beat. think this machine dates to c.1999.
<Endler> Well, the hard drive I replaced in this machine before installing Kubuntu was from '99. :)
<nightpeople> i'm still using the original 4g drive. i have a whole 800 meg free :) eventually I'll get a bigger drive.
<mortici> which java should i install?
<mortici> blackdown? or sun systems?
<Endler> Well, now would be a good time to run out and pick up one of those Christmas season doorbuster hd specials.
<nightpeople> you read my mind :)
<nightpeople> Endler: 1:15 am and i have to be up at 6, guess i better get off to sleep. i'll let you know about the splash screen
<cs_> any idea on how to get my sblive to be used instead of onboard? (no this isn't a dell)
<crimsun> what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<cs_> CK8S and Live
<crimsun> ``asoundconf set-default-card Live'', then log out and back into KDE
<cs_> okay
<Endler> Anyone know of any linux utilities for editing windows registries?
<robotgeek> hmm, now that's new :)
<crimsun> fdisk works pretty well
* crimsun ducks
<Endler> Well, I installed a new hard drive with the old one still in so I could transfer windows to the new  drive to the first partition of the new drive and then install Linux on the rest.
<Endler> Unfortunately I booted from  Windows on the new drive to test that it was working and it change it's boot drive registry entry to D.
<Endler> and now it's C.
<Endler> I hate the damn Windows Registry!!!
<cs_> thanks, it's all working
<Endler> That's the number one thing I love about Linux--no registry.
<robotgeek> Endler: well, gnome uses kind of a registry. but its not binary == all good
<Endler> well, as long as you can just use a simple text editor from another os on another partition, it guess it's not so bad.
<gtwy> when it tells me to take my cd out and press enter to finish rebooting it just hangs
<gtwy> after the install
<gtwy> safe to just power off and power back up?
<Endler> Although I prefer no registry at all; just simple config files.
<gtwy> Endler: i think the registry was originally built around a good concept however it got WAY out of hand
<gtwy> okay i have a big issue
<Admiral_Chicago> ask
<tchough> i don't like the registry either, but i really really really hate having to learn different config file syntax for every program i want to configure
<gtwy> during the install my monitor was sort of going crazy horizontally: it is moving back and forth
<gtwy> i thought maybe it was~ because i didnt have a monitor plugged in when it started and that when it finished installing and i booted into the system it would go away, well it didnt
<gtwy> i booted up the system with the CD before and it didnt do this with the montir, but i had to reinstall because of problems with grub
<gtwy> im running the 64 bit version
<Admiral_Chicago> gtwy: try this "sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: apt-get and dpkg-reconfigure?
<Admiral_Chicago> gtwy: try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: shh...
<Jucato> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> remember the potential energy of a spring is one half the force tension of the spring times the lenght of its displacement squared
<Jucato> @_@
<Jucato> no I won't remember that
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Physics_Study_Guide/Springs
<Jucato> no I won't click on that :P
<gtwy> Admiral_Chicago: i shall thanks
<kelvie> arg.. I'm studying springs atm right now too :/
<gtwy> Admiral_Chicago: worked great thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> gtwy: np
<gtwy> Admiral_Chicago: dont happen to know any good benchmark software for multiprocessor systems do you?
<Admiral_Chicago> no. you can try apt-cache search "string"
<Admiral_Chicago> that might help you
<unix_infidel> why would you want to benchmark multiproc sys?
<unix_infidel> most of them have already been benchmarked for you.
<gtwy> unix_infidel: i just got a dual Intel Xeon QUAD core system
<gtwy> well, i have it until friday
<unix_infidel> gtwy: so what's the point of benchmarking.
<unix_infidel> enjoy it.
<unix_infidel> maybe get something DONE!
<gtwy> unix_infidel: i have no real use for it
<unix_infidel> most people who buy expensive tools dont.
<unix_infidel> unless they are smarter than the avg bear.
<crimsun> gtwy: easy, just rebuild the entire Kubuntu archive.
<gtwy> if i had something that cracked shadow files using multiple threads si would probably put it to good use
<gtwy> but everyething i know about that does that is single thread
<gtwy> crimsun: where can i get information to do that
<crimsun> use your favourite Web search engine
<gtwy> hmm something i should do
<gtwy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<burepe> If I set up my server right could I get to it from any computer with my comps ip address? (the web domain dns are updating)
<gtwy> burepe: is it behind a router / firewall?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> I forwarded ports
<gtwy> all computers behind the firewall will have access to all ports, and all computers on the internet will have access to it if you set the ports up correctly
<burepe> It should be all right but I don't know how to check it is there
<gtwy> and if you want help setting up a good linux dynamic DNS service i can show you
<burepe> how can I get to the comp from outside though.
<burepe> gtwy I will take the advice, but I got dns at the company that I bought the domain name from
<gtwy> burepe: oh you have a static ip
<burepe> yeah
<gtwy> dynamic dns is for dynamic ip addresses
<burepe> well
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> the external is not static
<burepe> but the internal is
<gtwy> what do you have open to the web? www or ssh or both
<burepe> what do you mean
<gtwy> what port numbers are you forwarding
<burepe> 8o
<burepe> 80
<gtwy> does your domain registrar support dynamic IPs?
<gtwy> how do they point a domain at your IP if it changes
<burepe> I didn't get that far but I was in the middle of it so I just want to see if it works. If it changes and it doesn't work I will change it
<burepe> it is still the same right now
<burepe> I didn't ask but the service is free. Other places cost money right?
<gtwy> burepe: you can run  your OWN dns if you have a static IP or two
<burepe> but my question now is how can I get to my comp without the domain name just to see if it is there
<gtwy> did you get apache up and running yet
<binary2k2> afraid.og have a good dns service, also works with a dynamic IP http://freedns.afraid.org/menu/
<burepe> Does it cost money
<burepe> yeah got apache
<binary2k2> only for the pro, but not to use you own domain with dynamic ip
<gtwy> burepe: is it up and running
<binary2k2> or static ip, pro is mostly for supporting them
<burepe> I want to know if it is up and running. It should be
<gtwy> burepe: what is the IP, the one you are connected from (if that is the case i already have it)
<burepe> I can get to it from http:/localhost/
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> it is the one I am on
<gtwy> loading in konqueror
<gtwy> An error occurred while loading http://p3186-ipbfp405kyoto.kyoto.ocn.ne.jp:
<gtwy> are you able to get on it via the web browser at home?
<burepe> throught that address?
<gtwy> thruogh the network address
<gtwy> the local address behind the firewall
<burepe> 192.168.24.200 ?
<burepe> that one
<burepe> I get to "Index of /"
<burepe> same with "127.0.0.1" and "localhost"
<musya> is there a gui that does ftp in kubuntu?
<musya> sort of like filezilla?
<Jucato> Konqueror
<musya> it does ftp? how?
<burepe> search ftp in synaptic. Is't filezilla there>
<Jucato> ftp:/
<Jucato> like ftp://foo@foo.com or something like that
<Jucato> ftp://foo.com
<gtwy> burepe: using ANOTHER computer other than the actual server
<musya> oh never new that...
<gtwy> can you access the folder
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> but it is in network
<gtwy> musya: FTP is port 21 so you will haev to forward that as well
<Jucato> there's also sftp:/ btw
<gtwy> burepe: if you want to use sftp just enable ssh and forward port
<musya> i got it open in firefox but how do you get the files? it just shows them to me...
<gtwy> 22, that also lets you scp
<gtwy> but right now you need to figure out why your router isnt forwarding the ports correctly
<burepe> so it is the router? I forwarded the ports with the isp's help
<burepe> Could it be anything else?
<gtwy> unless im not resolving your address correctly that link didnt work
<burepe> btw, how do I enable ssh?
<gtwy> maybe give the link out in the channel and see if anyone else can get to it
<musya> is there a command to check your system status? like cpu load and such?
<burepe> the link? My ipaddress?
<gtwy> burepe: yes
<binary2k2> musya: top
<Jucato> ksysguard if you want a GUI
<burepe> http://122.19.220.186/
<gtwy> what is the kubuntu equiv of rc-update ?
<burepe> Can someone check that?
<binary2k2> ah, GUIs are for wimps :p
<wawan> indonesia mana ya
<Jucato> why are you using KDE, then? :P
<Rythan> burepe: No connection
<gtwy> burepe: not working
<burepe> hmm
<binary2k2> because KDE is Kool :D
<gtwy> you could always set it as the DMZ and then just set up iptables
<Jucato> KDE is a kool GUI/desktop environment, too :D
<burepe> what about http://122.19.220.186:192.168.24.200/
<burepe> would that work?
<gtwy> burepe: that isnt going to work
<burepe> ok :)
<gtwy> after the IP comes the port
<gtwy> if anything it would be http://122.19.220.186:80
<wawan> ah sepi banget...
<burepe> So this is a portforwarding problem, huh?
<burepe_>  So this is a portforwarding problem, huh?
<notech> sounds like the router may not be port forwarding port 80 to the correct internal ip address
<burepe_> ok, I will check it. thanks
<unix_infidel> anyone here using a wacom tablet?
<unix_infidel> i'm basically looking for the most cost effective wacom solution that has the most accuracy and durability.
<mortici> how do i make all files and subfolders of a dir be owned by a user and group users?
<notech> with chown
<mortici> so chown <dir> user:group?
<e1mer> mortici: chown -R user:group <dir>
<notech> chown -R user:group /directory, assuming you want the directory and everything in it changed
<Admiral_Chicago> !depends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notech> !deps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :P
<notech> was worth a shot, didn't think it'd have anything on such a broad subject
<unix_infidel> anyone for my wacom question?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> what is it
<unix_infidel> i'm basically looking for the most cost effective yet accurate and durable wacom tablet i can find that has decent linux support
<unix_infidel> flaccid: any ideas?
<flaccid> oh none at all
<unix_infidel> right now i'm looking at the wacom graphire
<unix_infidel> which of the above statement about cost effective, durability, linux warrants "none at all"
<aliben> hey im a complete noob and just installed kubuntu edgy and i dont understand how to get my nvidia card running
<aliben> anyone up for helping me or pointing me to a tutorial or something?
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aliben> is it the same with the adept manager as the synaptic?
<burepe_> How Can I find out my mac address?
<unix_infidel> ifconfig [interface name] 
<mefisto__> can anyone tell me how I can change my default CD player from Kaffeine to Amarok?
<gtwy> http://www.geekpatrol.ca/browse/2006/?view&id=11072
<unix_infidel> gtwy: why arent you running an smp specific kernel?
<gtwy> unix_infidel: ? i downloaded the 64bit CD
<unix_infidel> gtwy: hard to believe they didnt package multiple kernels.
<unix_infidel> check the boot instructions to see if they allow you to boot to specific kernels.
<gtwy> why which kernel do i want
<gtwy> unix_infidel: how would i go about changing that
<unix_infidel> gtwy: i dont benchmark hardware unless i get paid for it.
<unix_infidel> and i usually only get paid to use the advanced hardware to get work done.
<unix_infidel> i'd guess if you looked at the boot instructions you could specify which kernel to boot to.
<unix_infidel> eg, something with smp in the line, unless the generic RHEL4 is already compiled against it.
<mooreand13213> any1 know of a reason y i wouldn't be able to boot into kubuntu off of the cd
<mooreand13213> ?
<gtwy> unix_infidel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic
<mooreand13213> its gotta be a video card thing, i can't even boot into safe graphics mode cause all i get is flashing colors
<binary2k2> gtwy: afaik the -generic kernel is SMP, do "uname -a"
<gtwy> Linux this-is-god 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gtwy> seems so
<mooreand13213> can somebody help me out please?
<gtwy> mooreand13213: whats wrong
<mooreand13213> i can't boot into kubuntu off the cd
<mooreand13213> all that i get is colored squares
<gtwy> nvidia?
<mooreand13213> yessir
<gtwy> yeah nvidia is always a pain in the ass
<cpk1> umm no its not
<mooreand13213> how do i install it to fix it if i cant boot into it in the first place?
<cpk1> the alternative cd is non graphical
<gtwy> cpk1: never ut kubuntu on nvidia... on gentoo, nvidia was a pain in the ass
<gtwy> put
<mooreand13213> u ever heard of sabayon linux?
<mooreand13213> its gentoo based, but it already includes the drivers and everything
<gtwy> never heard of it
<gtwy> gotta reboot brb
<mooreand13213> would that be easier for someone first starting out?
<cpk1> mooreand13213: what kind of card you have?
<notech> nvidia works fine on anythingg i've used it on, ati is another story
<mooreand13213> geforce 6800
<cpk1> most likely its just a small setting you need to change in xorg.conf
<mooreand13213> but i haven't installed yet, i was trying to install but i can't get into it
<cpk1> you can choose to go to a command line instead of booting a gui i think
<mooreand13213> oic
<cpk1> or you could try going to tty1 after it boots
<mooreand13213> what is that?
<cpk1> X11 runs on tty7 and up, the tty's before that are all non graphical tty's
<binary2k2> can't you just pass "single" to the boot line on the cd?
<mooreand13213> ive never used linux before, so i have no clue
<cpk1> if you press ctrl alt f1 it will go to tty1
<mooreand13213> ok
<binary2k2> mooreand13213: if you've never used linux before, i'd say use it in vmware on windows first for a while, it will take some time to adjust
<cpk1> he can just dual boot
<mooreand13213> i have a second hard drive so i wont screw anything up
<cpk1> however i think the best way to learn is by getting rid of windows which forces you to learn and fix your problems
<binary2k2> vmware is what I normaly recomend at first, then dual boot, just to get the feel of it
<mooreand13213> makes sense
<mooreand13213> vmware free?
<x_or> I need to upgrade from Badger to Eft.  Can I do this in one swoop, or do I need to update to Dapper first, and then go to Eft?
<cpk1> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cpk1> and no you cant do it in one swoop =\
<binary2k2> yeah, the vmware-player is, and so is the rest of vmware, you just get a new license every month
<mooreand13213> alright, i might give that a try then
<mooreand13213> cause i want to try out this sabayon distro too to see which i prefer
<cpk1> also the ubuntu live cd seems to be better than the kubuntu one
<binary2k2> it'll let you get a feel for kubuntu, then when you dual boot, you won't be so tempted to just reboot back in to windows
<mooreand13213> ya
<mooreand13213> are gentoo based distros harder for beginners to learn, or just different?
<cpk1> if this isnt a production machine and you can afford to have reduced productivity for a week or so I say go head first =P
<binary2k2> short answer, yes
<reldruh> mooreand13213:  definitely harder, I just tried it and now I'm back with Kubuntu
<mooreand13213> what is different?
<cpk1> although with emerge or whatever it isnt supposed to be as bad
<mefisto__> can anyone tell me how I can change my default CD player from Kaffeine to Amarok?
<binary2k2> mefisto__: when you put in a CD, click on the configure button, then change the medium type to "Audio CD", remove kaffine and add amarok
<seven11_> anyone knows a good music organizer i would like to print my collection with cover
<mefisto__> when I put in a cd, it just plays in kaffeine immediately
<binary2k2> mefisto__: I get a box asking me
<mefisto__> I used to, but not any more
<mefisto__> thanks anyway binary2k2
<cpk1> mefisto__: try using kcontrol  and going to kde components then file associations
<Admiral_Chicago> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<linux_> how can I make a script for watching wich port are used on localhost ?
<cntb> \o
<cntb> xkb not switching languages with alt-shift only flag
<cntb> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cntb> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linux_> how can I make a script for watching wich port are used on localhost ?
<binary2k2> linux_: I've never made a scipt to do that, but I'd guess you'll need to get to know the command netstat
<linux_> yes I'm already using that
<binary2k2> linux_: or just use ksysguard, it can show what ports are open
<linux_> hey nice tool, but I have to make it because it is a assingment :)
<linux_> but thanks any way :)
<grizzly> installation gets stuck on "scanning the mirror"
<grizzly> probably looking for non-existant dhcp broadband which I can't give it, as I have static ip
<grizzly> solution?
<binary2k2> grizzly: bare with it
<grizzly> binary2k2: get lost
<Z3dzDead> hi, has anyone had a problem like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308917&highlight=bad+interpreter
<Z3dzDead> I am getting a bad interpreter error no matter what script I run- either with #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash
<binary2k2> grizzly: yeah, that's the way to get us to help
<grizzly> not us but YOU
<Z3dzDead> bad time, huh?
<binary2k2> !patience | grizzly
<ubotu> grizzly: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grizzly> binary2k2: assholes like you are the reason why many ppl keep away from linux , iw onder what you are doing on ubuntu
<Z3dzDead> its true grizzly. i've been here for about 2 hours now. and problem's still unsolved. and i've had a lot of help so far. in the mean time, do check out the forums to see if you can find some help.
<grizzly> !patience | binary2k2
<ubotu> binary2k2: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Z3dzDead> heh.
<binary2k2> gotta love that ignore command
<grizzly> I am sure all you ignore will be eternally grateful for the ignore command indeed
<Z3dzDead> binary2k2: probably some spoilt brat who's gotten his way with everyone til he came  in here. yeah grizzly. he's ignored you.
<binary2k2> Z3dzDead: you're probably right, tho I'd like to see how far he'll get in the linux world with ana attitude like that
<eilker> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliben> ive read the page on the wiki and i cant seem to get my nvidia card going...
<aliben> when i run the command in the console it gives an error and says make sure you got the right package for your kernel
<aliben> which i beleive i did...
<aliben> any advice?
<binary2k2> aliben: which command are you running?
<aliben> lemme see
<aliben> i just restarted so i gotta get it back up
<aliben> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<aliben> and i get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<aliben> which i think i did correctly according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aliben> as far as i know
<binary2k2> did you install either of nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx?
<aliben> yes nvidia-glx
<Jucato> did you install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<aliben> yes
<Jucato> hm... how about the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<aliben> you want to know what that outputs?
<Jucato> does it still give you erros?
<aliben> looks like it backed up the file and rewrote it
<Jucato> errors*
<aliben> no
<Jucato> remember the name of the backup file, as you might need it
<aliben> k
<aliben> so... should i restart and see if i get the splash screen now?
<cntb> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Jucato> aliben: just restart X, not the whole computer
<aliben> right
<Jucato> good luck
<cntb> where in menus is  Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu) ?
<aliben> before i go what was different about the command you gave me
<binary2k2> cntb: richt click menu
<Jucato> aliben: I don't know. that's just the command I use
<aliben> k
<aliben> thanks
<aliben> brb
<fek> moin
<aliben> that seems to have done the trick!
<aliben> thanks a lot
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> :)
<||arifaX> ghamachi is not running under edgy (kde) seems to be some gtk problem. any ideas or similar problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me with this: I want to add a taskbar to my main panel
<fannagoganna> it does not appear to be too difficult
<Admiral_Chicago> alright that failed miserably
<Admiral_Chicago> way to go KDE
<fannagoganna> you right click on the panel, and then choose "Add Applet to Panel"
<fannagoganna> did you try this?
<Pr0bi0tic0> hey guys
<fannagoganna> and then choose the taskbar applet
<apokryphos> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> fannagoganna: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> arg beryl is making upset :P
<Admiral_Chicago> now i can't move the clock or the taskbar...
<Pr0bi0tic0> yesterday i had full upgraded my kubuntu and somewhere in instalation, it occours an error. but kubuntu was ok and i could stay work on it... today, when i start kubuntu, a black screen appears.. can anyone help me?
<ehird> how do you remount / again? i forgot :/
<Pr0bi0tic0> how can i do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> much mennel
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: when you log in to a session or can you log in at all
<Admiral_Chicago> what command can i use to change what sound server the system uses
<Admiral_Chicago> and i don't mean in the system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: can you help for a sec?
<Pr0bi0tic0> i cant log in.... kubuntu guide appears and then a black screen with _ ...
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<ehird> no-one?
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: i did dpkg-reconfigure -a and sowher in there it asked me if i wanted to use ALSA or OSS
<Admiral_Chicago> and my ALSA configuration is borked and I just want to use OSS
<binary2k2> ehird: sudo mount /dev/hda? -o remount  i think
<Admiral_Chicago> any  help
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: why is your alsa config borked?
<Admiral_Chicago> ehird: can you be more specific about what you are trying to do
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: and you can't use oss/free unless you compile your own kernel; we don't even enable those in the kernel config
<Admiral_Chicago> because it recognizes my card but won't play anything. i tried the walkthroughs for help but that didn't fix anything
<ehird> Admiral_Chicago: same thing i did yesterday :p
<Pr0bi0tic0> can anyone help me?
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: which audio chipset is it?
<ehird> binary2k2: thanks, worked :)
<binary2k2> ehird: :)
<Admiral_Chicago> snd-intel0x8 iirc. might be snd-intel8x0
<binary2k2> Pr0bi0tic0: have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Pr0bi0tic0> i cant log in..
<binary2k2> Pr0bi0tic0: press ctrl-alt-f1 to got to a console
<Pr0bi0tic0> ok i will try that
<Pr0bi0tic0> thks
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: snd-intel8x0 works fine. Are you _positive_ it uses snd-intel8x0?
<binary2k2> Pr0bi0tic0: or boot in to recovery/single-user mode
<Admiral_Chicago> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) A  C'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Admiral_Chicago> from when i run lspci -v
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: and ``amixer''?
<Pr0bi0tic0> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> i get a lot of output, am i supposed to look for something in particular?
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: you're supposed to pastebin it so I can look at it
<crimsun> seriously, I don't have much time
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35550/
<chx> How can I assign a key to switch keyboard layouts?
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: if you have to run, go ahead. just ping me in #ubuntustudio when you have time
<Pr0bi0tic0> sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm didn't work.... : "Screen init failed /etc/mdadm/mdadm conf: No such file or directory"
<chx> mmm i typed kcontrol there I found keyboard shortcuts and I am set.
<Pr0bi0tic0> and i cant write anything in command line
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: argh, well no wonder, they're muted
<Admiral_Chicago> alsamixer tells me they aren't...
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: and you only have 1 sound card, correct?
<crimsun> (just the onboard)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<crimsun> good
<Admiral_Chicago> no way if this work i'll be most upset
<Pr0bi0tic0> can anyone help me, plz?
<Admiral_Chicago> do you suggest I use alsa system wide (i.e. for amarok as well)
<crimsun> amixer set 'Master' on && amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'IEC958' off && amixer set 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<crimsun> then test it with: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: try sudo aptitude purge kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<Pr0bi0tic0> but i cant write anything
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: oh that is right, try a recovery mode kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: perfect
<Pr0bi0tic0> ty
<Pr0bi0tic0> what do u thing happened?
<Admiral_Chicago> that was so frustrating, do you think I have to do that everytime I boot?
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: no
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: maybe an unmet dependency
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: thanks again
<Pr0bi0tic0> thks
<Pr0bi0tic0> i'll try that
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t! flash works as well!
<luis> hola
<Pr0bi0tic0> Admiral_Chicago it didnt work
<luis> que tal
<Pr0bi0tic0> in recovery kernel mode, appears the same error and say: "Begin root ..."
<Pr0bi0tic0> and i cant write anything
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: wow that is really strange, so there is something wrong with your actual boot sequence
<Pr0bi0tic0> so... am i fuc**?
<Admiral_Chicago> did you check the CD before you installed?
<Pr0bi0tic0> i suppose the cause are in bad instalation of upgrade
<Pr0bi0tic0> ?
<Pr0bi0tic0> my kubuntu was working
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: what did you update to / from ?
<Pr0bi0tic0> but yesterday i've done full upgrade with apk
<cntb> !xkb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> anybody expert in alt-shift keyboard language switching ?
<Pr0bi0tic0> i've just click on Full upgrade button
<Admiral_Chicago> cntb: you might mean kxkb?
<Admiral_Chicago> cntb: try the applet keyboard status applet
<Pr0bi0tic0> ...
<ailean> Riddell, what i was asking before :)
<Lothar|ZZZ> in kubuntu... does the cd get auto mounted or do i have to mount it my self
<Riddell> ailean: I did my LPI stuff with a company called Net Resources in Edinburgh
<Riddell> at the time they were the only people doing it in Scotland, and I don't think that's changed
<ailean> Riddell, was that remote or did you turn up to a college?
<Pr0bi0tic0> what can i do?
<ailean> Riddell, ok, well if i don't have a choice, i don't have a choice :)
<Riddell> ailean: I just did the exam with them, I didn't do any studying for it
<ailean> Riddell, i'm in hamilton, so it's a bit of a journey to ed
<ailean> Riddell, well i can manage a day or two :)
<Riddell> people in #scotlug might be able to tell you more about west coast failities
<ailean> Riddell, i need to study for it . . . but i don't know where to start
<Riddell> there's a couple books available for studying it
<Riddell> other than that I'm not sure
<Pr0bi0tic0> well.. i'm from portugal, i need to study for C programming and my sob kubuntu dont let me!
<Pr0bi0tic0> lol
<Riddell> Pr0bi0tic0: your what won't let you?
<Pr0bi0tic0> son of a b**** kubuntu =P
<ailean> Riddell, any recommendation?
<ailean> Pr0bi0tic0, kubuntu will let you program in C :)
<megapig> I can't set my screen resolution to 1280*800. Can anyone help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> ailean: no his install is borked
<Admiral_Chicago> !res | megapig
<ubotu> megapig: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ailean> ahh
<Pr0bi0tic0> yeah i know ailean but i cant put it work
<ailean> sorry Pr0bi0tic0 i'm assuming things i shouldn't be
<Pr0bi0tic0> no prob
<Admiral_Chicago> ailean: you know the saying
<Admiral_Chicago> Pr0bi0tic0: i'm sorry i don't think i can be of any more assistance. :\
<Pr0bi0tic0> i'm just stressed because i dont know what to do! =S
<ailean> Admiral_Chicago, i know :)
<Pr0bi0tic0> i'm a completly noob of kubuntu
<Riddell> Pr0bi0tic0: what are you trying to do and what's the problem?
<Pr0bi0tic0> thks Admiral_Chicago ;)
<Pr0bi0tic0> no prob
<Pr0bi0tic0> yesterday i go to apk and i just click on full upgrade button
<Pr0bi0tic0> but there occured an error in installation
<Riddell> ailean: I don't have any book recommendation I'm afraid, I never used any
<Pr0bi0tic0> installation aborted but i could continue my work
<Pr0bi0tic0> then i turn of computer and everything was all right
<Pr0bi0tic0> tday when i start kubuntu
<Pr0bi0tic0> i just cant
<Pr0bi0tic0> "Screen init failed"
<Admiral_Chicago> ah it can't start the screen, it can't initialize the screen
<Pr0bi0tic0> and i cant open console to write a command
<ailean> Riddell, thanks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to fix it but it's what happened
<Pr0bi0tic0> sorry my english =P
<ailean> Pr0bi0tic0, your english is almost perfect . . .
<Admiral_Chicago> yea it is very good
<Admiral_Chicago> you might want to try the ubuntu portugal channel, they might be of better assistance
<Admiral_Chicago> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Pr0bi0tic0> thks Admiral_Chicago and ailean.. but it's rare talk in english
<Pr0bi0tic0> =P
<ailean> *strange
<ailean> Pr0bi0tic0, i speak spanish if you'd prefer to speak that, but i don't speak portuguese
<Pr0bi0tic0> nooooooooo
<Pr0bi0tic0> spanish no!
<Pr0bi0tic0> lool
<Pr0bi0tic0> =P
<Pr0bi0tic0> i prefer english
<Pr0bi0tic0> whatever
<Pr0bi0tic0> thks for the help
<ailean> lol
<Pr0bi0tic0> and
<Pr0bi0tic0> have a nice day
<Pr0bi0tic0> oh i forgot!
<Pr0bi0tic0> Benfica allez
<Pr0bi0tic0> !!
<Pr0bi0tic0> eheh xD
<ailean> bom dia
<Pr0bi0tic0> Obrigado
<Teejay__> is there a program already installed on kubuntu which is similar to gimp?
<Riddell> Teejay__: krita
<Teejay__> thanks
<megapig> how do I install the "855resolution" file?
<jessy> hi all, I've installed the nvidia driver, it works perfectly, but in the Monitor&display KDE settings it still refers the vesa driver, how can I fix that ?
<jessy> the problem being that I cannot change resolution or frequency because it things I'm on a vesa driver
<koliu> hi,everytime i compile driver for usb i get: no directory "build" in /lib/modules......
<koliu> i installed kernel header but still /build is empty
<flo_> Does anyone know what i have to do to get Krdc/Krfp running over the internet ? (Only works within the local net here)
<Admiral_Chicago> anyoni in here a physicist?
<Admiral_Chicago> arg this is frustrating
<TFC> physicist?
<fannagoganna> i am, what's the problem?
<fannagoganna> although what help is a physicist with Kubuntu's problems?
<Admiral_Chicago> fannagoganna: for real?
<fannagoganna> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm doing a piece of homework
<fannagoganna> what seems to be the problem?
<fannagoganna> let's do this privately
<Admiral_Chicago> PM?
<Admiral_Chicago> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> kubunt and physics are very closely related
* Admiral_Chicago lies
<lenscape> is there a flavour of *ubuntu for servers - without any X/KDE/Gnome gui stuff?
<apokryphos> lenscape: yes, see the download page
<apokryphos> or the main ubuntu.com webpage
<lenscape> why has ubuntu messed with the 'back' key in Firefox?
<lenscape> what an irritation!
<lenscape> apokryphos: thanks. Looking now
<apokryphos> they haven't, Firefox did
<apokryphos> a change in 2.0
<lenscape> really? How dumb
<Jucato> o.O
<apokryphos> they changed quite a few default keybindings, yeah
<lenscape> is there an 'undo dumb changes' option?
<apokryphos> you'd have to manually set them, I guess
<lenscape> apokryphos: any idea where?
<apokryphos> probably in their about:config or something
<apokryphos> don't really use ff
<arafat> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lenscape> apokryphos: Hmm. Looking there now
<apokryphos> if not ask goodl
<apokryphos> errr, or google, even
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: still around?
<darmayasa> dear All, could some help me.. i have been installing the new Kubuntu 6.10, and kxdocker app, but the application did not running ...
<Admiral_Chicago> is it an applet?
<darmayasa> yes
<darmayasa> on first installation the kxdocker was runing well, but now .. is not running
<darmayasa> sorry i'm a newbe in Linux
<Admiral_Chicago> darmayasa: did you add the applet to the panel?
<darmayasa> yes already
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, try this, open up a konsole and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kxdocker
<gnomefreak> i filied a bug on that a while ago
<darmayasa> admiral_chicago: i'm doing just like you said "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kxdocker", but the applet just spining ..
<Admiral_Chicago> darmayasa: accoding to gnomefreak it is a bug...
<Admiral_Chicago> :\
<gnomefreak> its been a bug since dapper iirc
<darmayasa> so, what can i do?
<homer> hi, is there a place on ubuntu like in xp "my computer", were all the harddisks are listed?
<homer> and partitions
<Riddell> homer: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<homer> kubuntu
<Riddell> homer: System Menu (computer icon on the panel, bottom left) -> Storage Media
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(homer/#kubuntu) i installed kbuntu on hda, and now i added another hd (with ntfs),to test if i can read and so on,could idamage my second hd now?
<binary2k2> homer: by drfault linux won't try to write to ntfs, but it can read from it
<homer> heard that , but now i have to find the harddisk
<Phlegyas> oh since that's the topic ... maybe we could learn how to make linux write on ntfs? :)
<||arifaX> homer: ntfs partitions get mounted read only by default so you should not be able to damage it. only thing to remember, don't do partitioning stuff with it
<binary2k2> !ntfs-3g | Phlegyas
<ubotu> Phlegyas: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<||arifaX> oh double
<Phlegyas> wow ... thanx binary :) and thank you lil botie :)
<homer> no, just wont to look
<homer> want
<crube> When can I see how much free space  have on my HD
<crube> where*
<Phlegyas> good good ... well if you finish with the HD things i'd like to ask about that audio thing on flash :) thanks :D
<binary2k2> crube: the command 'df' is what you want
<crube> Alrighty thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> homer: you can read safely
<Admiral_Chicago> i think is your question correctl?
<binary2k2> homer: there is a place in system settings to setup partions, it'll be called Disk & Filesystems
<homer> yeah but first i have to find my hd and partitions
<homer> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> homer: do this: fdisk -l will list list your partitons
<Admiral_Chicago> then mount them
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount | homer
<ubotu> homer: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Phlegyas> question. can i pm the bots?
<binary2k2> yes
<Phlegyas> thank you :D
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phlegyas> wow ... all knowing bot ... i'm amazed ... i have to find how to enable sound for the macromedia flash now ... i'll go browse his brain :P
<homer> ah now i can see them
<Phlegyas> way to go HOMER :D
<homer> just not easy on a new system to find places:)
<homer> and translate english help to german
<binary2k2> homer: there is a german kubuntu channel too
<homer> where?
<binary2k2> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<supermegazord> siem wszystkim
<homer> thx
<supermegazord> o sory this a not chanel :)
<binary2k2> :)
<homer> now i'm in Disk & Filesystems can i make shortcuts of the partitions to the desktop?
<Admiral_Chicago> create nevw link to device
<Admiral_Chicago> right click on the desktop
<binary2k2> you can, but you need to mount them first
<binary2k2> or do it Admiral_Chicagos way, that works too :p
<homer> thx, now i have a shortcut to the ntfs disk
<homer> have to take a break , wife is bitching ;)
<nata1> oi
<binary2k2> :p
<nata1> i just downloaded a .bin file
<nata1> and so this damn thing opens in kate?
<nata1> how come?
<nata1> how come it doesnt open normally and like
<nata1> installs
<binary2k2> oi nata1, you need to make it executable
<nata1> woot
<nata1> how do i do that?
<nata1> :x
<binary2k2> best to run it in konsole too
<nata1> i can do that
<nata1> but how do i make it executable?
<binary2k2> in konsole run: chmod +x file.bin
<nata1> kik thanks
<nata1> trying..
<nata1> ok
<nata1> done.
<nata1> should i just ./run it in konsole from there?
<nata1> or would it be better to just pwn the thing in X?
<binary2k2> yeah, if it is installing system wide use sudo, if it nees X it will use it anyway
<nata1> k
<binary2k2> just ./file.bin or sudo ./file.bin
<nata1> is it wise to run sudo first?
<binary2k2> depends if you are installing system wide or just for you
<nata1> its java
<nata1> som im guessing system wide :o
<pedroca> como fao pra ir pro ubuntu br?
<binary2k2> why not install from ubuntu?
<nata1> oh
<nata1> where would i do that?
<binary2k2> !br | pedroca
<ubotu> pedroca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<nata1> cuz i'd love to do that!
<binary2k2> have you enabled multiverse?
<Phlegyas> well here's my prob. i found something on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3 about flash audio but i'm most probably doing something wrong. it's not working. could you please try and help ? :)
<binary2k2> nata1: do you have multiverse?
<nata1> dont think so, no
<nata1> apt-get install multiverse?
<binary2k2> no
<binary2k2> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<binary2k2> the all knowing bot havs given you a link to follow, it will tell you how to enable it
<Phlegyas> helllo? hehe :) anyone knows how to make flash movies play with sound?
<Phlegyas> oh i think i found something ...i'll come back later on if that doesnt work either :P thanks anyways
<raphink> what version of flash do you use Phlegyas?
<Phlegyas> 7
<binary2k2> Phlegyas: there is a troubleshooting section there
<raphink> Phlegyas: install flash 9
<nata1> im sorry, bin, but that site didnt really tell me anything
<raphink> that'll be a step forward already
<Phlegyas> that's where i was going raphink thanks :D
<nata1> multiverse
<raphink> np
<binary2k2> flash9 is in backports now
<nata1> should i add that to /etc/sources.apt to get access to more packs or something?
<raphink> yes nata1
<binary2k2> nata1: yes, exactly
<nata1> cool
<Phlegyas> i'll try backports thanks binary
<binary2k2> Phlegyas: just enable either dapper-backports or edgy-backports and then update
<Phlegyas> that'll be edgy then. thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<binary2k2> no problem :)
<bkudria> can anyone help me get korganizer to upload free/busy info?  i want to upload it to a webdav:// url, but korganizer tells me 'a resource could not be created until one or more intermediate collections (folders) have been created".  Which folders do i need to create?  I am not using Kolab...
<Phlegyas> ummm i did add the backports thing and now i'm trying to install flash from Adept but ... is the flash-nonfree the one i'm looking for?
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<Phlegyas> that one right? that's the flash 9 right?
<Jucato> it's both for flash 7 and 9, depends on the repos you have enabled
<Jucato> you can check its version (Show Details)
<Phlegyas> oh right sorry then :)
<Phlegyas> yeah that's the 9.0.21.many numbers version
<Jucato> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1 0
<Phlegyas> cool lets try then
<Jucato> yep, that's Flash 9 Beta 2
<Phlegyas> damn. it didnt work. there's was a problem commiting the changes or something like that ... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> how are you trying to install it?
<Phlegyas> adept :)
<Phlegyas> i just pressed on request install
<Phlegyas> and apply changes
<Phlegyas> but nope.
<Jucato> hm.. flash right?
<Phlegyas> yeah
<binary2k2> Phlegyas: try from konsole
<Jucato> install it from the command line: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Phlegyas> ok lets try that one :)
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Phlegyas> well actually i got what the problem is ... i used to have it since i first installed kubuntu.
<Phlegyas> what's this AMAVISD thing?
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 06 2006, 06:47:26
<Phlegyas> it 's always giving me trouble when installing things :)
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> up all night working on physics test Jucato
<Jucato> ouch
<Phlegyas> ok sorry for this ... i'm pasting from the console --> Starting amavisd: head: cannot open `/etc/mailname' for reading: No such file or directory
<Phlegyas>   The value of variable $myhostname is "PortableThrone", but should have been
<Phlegyas>   a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
<Phlegyas>   You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
<Phlegyas>   in amavisd.conf, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's network name!
<Phlegyas> (failed).
<Jucato> !pastebin | Phlegyas
<ubotu> Phlegyas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phlegyas> oh really terribly sorry i didnt know that. thanx for the tip
<Admiral_Chicago> okay shower now so I don't fall asleep at the computer
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
<Phlegyas> have a nice shower Admiral :D
<Admiral_Chicago> wihch i've only done once before in my life
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage  Ubuntu Open Week, Nov 27 - Dec 2 - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Riddell> topic diff: Herd 1 Released
<Jucato> yay! rsync time
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by Riddell
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell: perhaps Feisty Herd 1 Released ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage  Ubuntu Open Week, Nov 27 - Dec 2 - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Phlegyas> anyways ... since i did paste all that thing here ... anyone knows whats that this ---> The value of variable $myhostname is "PortableThrone", but should have been
<Phlegyas>   a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
<Admiral_Chicago> is open week necessary?
<Admiral_Chicago> it happened already :|
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well i'll bbl
<Phlegyas> tc Admiral.
<Admiral_Chicago> i remember when I got on Edgy Knot 1, everything worked but a few bugs
<Riddell> Admiral_Chicago: please change
<Riddell> it
<Admiral_Chicago> Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right i don't have ops
<Admiral_Chicago> /topic Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm no luck. oh well
<nata1> im trying to install the new NVIDIA drivers, but to do that, i need to kill X.
<nata1> how do i kill X?
<nata1> seems like its kinda standard/default and auto-restarts once you close it..
<nata1> is that the case?
<sasha_> nata1 stop service kdm/gdm, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<binary2k2> nata1: other wasy around
<binary2k2> if you kill kdm, your X server wll go
* Jucato thinks you don't need to stop X to run install the nvidia driver from the repos
<binary2k2> log out, stop kdm, install drivers, start kdm
<ZeuGiRDoR> hello everone
<ZeuGiRDoR> how can I manage my zen micro on KDE?
<binary2k2> ZeuGiRDoR: have you tried Amarok ?
<ZeuGiRDoR> binary2k2: yes, amarok doesn't support creative zen devices
<nata1> great
<nata1> that was real smart of me
<binary2k2> ZeuGiRDoR: what about Banshee?
<nata1> installing the nvidia drivers
<nata1> now x wont even start!
<binary2k2> yeah, that seems to happen a lot with nvidia drivers
<ZeuGiRDoR> binary2k2: i'm using gnomad2 and works fine, but i prefer KDE applications
<binary2k2> ZeuGiRDoR: take a look at the wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Zen#Other_related_software
<ZeuGiRDoR> binary2k2: thanks!
<binary2k2> :)
<ZeuGiRDoR> seems that KZenExplorer is exactly what i'm looking for
<Admiral_Chicago> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Admiral_Chicago> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<schueler> ...
<mathieu_> is it possible to test herd 1 without the CD? ie. just changing the sources.list edgy=>feisty ?
<Jucato> mathieu_: yes, but it's not recommended to do it on your main OS/machine
<mathieu_> I know I got a machine for that purpose. it actually makes the transition at job smoother when time comes :)
<Admiral_Chicago> mathieu_: go nuts then
<binary2k2> yaeh, upgrading to edgy bit by bit was much easier that full upgrade from dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> breezy -- dapper was rock solid for me
<gnomefreak> mathieu_: keep in mind dbus = broken apt= broken sun-java5-plugin = broken
<binary2k2> was easy for me too, the edgy upgrade from dapper was hell
<mathieu_> woah Ill wait for apt to be fixed then
<gnomefreak> there are more things broken but those seem to be the most noticible atm
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> what's the best way to join active directory ??? pam_krb5 ? winbind ?
<binary2k2> apt wasn't the problem, it was the police chances, with xorg for instance
<gnomefreak> binary2k2: for dapper > edgy was the naming for the X packages
<gnomefreak> binary2k2: me and mathieu_ were talking about feisty he wanted to upgrade
<KomiaPoika> how can i install xv 3.10a in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> !swf-player
<binary2k2> that's what i mean, i delt with that months before edgy came out, so i was prepared :p
<ubotu> swf-player: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 188 kB
<binary2k2> gnomefreak: i'm goning to upgrade to feisty fot that reson, you find the problrms sooner, plus i'm a bleeding edgy type of guy :p
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> Can anyone say how to use bluetooth on kubuntu?
<Danker> How to turn it on?
<Admiral_Chicago> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Admiral_Chicago> that might be a good place to start
<Danker> I tried echo 1 > /proc/acpi/asus/bled    but it doesn't work...
<Danker> thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ehird> you people just can't take a break from releasing can you
<ehird> with that said, how do i upgrade
<binary2k2> here come the bot
<binary2k2> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
* ehird gets killed by the bot
<ehird> ow
<ehird> i'm on edgy.
<ehird> I was referring to "Feisty Herd 1 Released "
<binary2k2> the Feisty Herd 1 Released is a pre-release
<Admiral_Chicago> ehird: Feisty is development
<ehird> yes.
<binary2k2> like when edgy was knot-1
<ehird> i want to break my machine! i mean upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> 6 months release cycles is great
<mathieu_> the safest path probably remains apt-get install vmware-player :)
<binary2k2> tho the last one was only 4 months, and i kinda liked it :p
<ehird> mathieu_: safe? what is this safe you mean? if i want a unix based system that >doesn't< crap out and require me to hex edit the kernel, i could use mac os x! :P
<binary2k2> to be fair tho, I have fount the development versions of kubuntu to be surprisingly stable
<_kuja_> In my experience they were fairly broken ....
<mathieu_> well broken apt scares me
<mathieu_> that and broken networking...
<binary2k2> learn the power behind apt, dpkg
<ehird> so... nobody? <.<
<binary2k2> huh, what?
<mathieu_> im pretty sure sudo sed -e s/\sedgy/ feisty/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list would work
<binary2k2> oh, updateing :p
<gnomefreak> mathieu_: apt should be fixed soon. the fix was uploaded first thing this morning so we should see it by end of day i would hope but theres no telling ive been waiting for a few weeks on a smart fix. but there is a work around on the apt and one of the dbus issues
<binary2k2> yeah, change sources.list, as there is no official way for now
<mathieu_> gnomefreak: ok. but im creating my vmware image right now so I know what surprises lie ahead first... this is a dev setup, but i still dont want to lose it right now :) Ill upgrade my main disk once i figured out how to fix everything in my virtual img...
<gnomefreak> mathieu_: ok i stay fairly up-to-date with bugs. so feelfree to ping me in #ubuntu+1 if you need something. i will be around later today i need to get back to sleep soon i was up way too early
<mathieu_> cool ty.
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> like konqueror has some KHTML issues
<homer> hi, is it normal that kubuntu uses about 550mb ram?
<gnomefreak> :(
<ehird> probably not
<ehird> oh
<ehird> yes it is
<binary2k2> homer: most of that will be the cache
<ehird> it's the cache
<ehird> don't worry
<homer> which color is the cache?
<homer> the yellow one
<homer> ?
<binary2k2> on mine its dark green
<binary2k2> but i may have changes the colors :p
<homer> is there a way to stop/uninstall some features which i dont need in a safe way?
<homer> like bluetooth programs
<phlasphy_> hey all
<phlasphy_> can i hang here if i dont use kubuntu
<binary2k2> ahh, that can be an issue, you may end up removing kubuntu-desktop, which is safe, but you need it when you want to upgrade, so will just end up having to reinstall them
<mathieu_> but you could just disable the services
<homer> hmm..seems not to be a noobquest?
<binary2k2> yeah, you can disable services in the service manager
<mathieu_> i dont remember the name of the app to do this
<mathieu_> ksysinit?
<mathieu_> well its part of kcontrol anyway I believe
<binary2k2> ksysv
<binary2k2> and yes, it's in kcontrol and system settings
<mathieu_> wow it doesnt look anything like before heh
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services?
<binary2k2> yeah
<homer> i think i found it,sounds different in my language
<fabo> better avoid ksysv and use guidance module
<binary2k2> it's also different in dapper and edgy
<homer> so, could i deactivate bluetooth?
<homer> without risk for the rest
<binary2k2> it just won't start at boot, it's sfae
<binary2k2> *safe
<mathieu_> basically its the same as sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<binary2k2> yep, except more perminant :p
<homer> its: start during boot:yes
<binary2k2> so you can un check that, and it wont
<homer> now i stopped it,but how to configure that it dont start again on next reboot
<homer> ok, found a checkbox
<homer> linux is confusing, on win i have about 20 processe, here its like 50?
<homer> and i have no idea what they are doin
<binary2k2> you wish you had only 20 processes on win, xp uses atleast 40 normaly
<binary2k2> it just won't show you them all
<homer> dont know, but killed almost all which isnt necessary
<homer> ok,next experience. tryin to burn a dvd
<binary2k2> ahh, that's easy with k3b
<homer> hpoefully
<binary2k2> well, depends actually on what you want to burn
<homer> hmm. maximum speed 4x ?
<binary2k2> i mean what type of media, video/data
<homer> ok,its a /rw,   im tryin to burn avi s
<homer> from an ntfs partition
<homer> is this a problem?
<binary2k2> as a data diskm or a DVD video for DVD player?
<homer> as data dvd, my player should play it
<homer> it does at least under xp
<binary2k2> well then it's easy :p
<binary2k2> burning data disks under k3b is very nice, simple yet powerful
<Admiral_Chicago> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 06 2006, 14:38:31
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 06 2006, 08:38:35
<velle_> msg BearPerson hey, are you there?
<velle_> oops
<homer> ok,now i have to wait 15 minutes
<homer> anyone have wine installed and know "screamer radio" ?
<velle_> i think there is a command for getting a list of all available online freenode staffers, anyone remembers it?
<binary2k2> velle_: /stats p
<binary2k2> velle_: or /who freenode/staff/*
<velle_> binary2k2: thanks
<binary2k2> np
<BluesKaj> howdy all ! :)
<binary2k2> howdy back
<noob2> how do i reconfigure my pppoeconf settings?
<noob2> i want to change my username and pwd since i am at a diff location but it says "timeout" something something PADO
<noob2> so believe it or not i am still connected to the internet using the old account!
<noob2> pls can someone help
<Lynoure> noob2: with what
<danny500> I use Open Office Word and my spell check isn't working
<BluesKaj> for some reason thunderbird is sending my emails the are written in a different email account with the Home email account address ...how do I change this so the ppl who are filtering unknown addys get my email
<noob2> i want to change my username and pwd since i am at a diff location but it says "timeout" something something PADO
<noob2> for pppoeconf
<xwolf-> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<noob2> Lynoure: hi can you help my modify my username and pwd for pppoeonf?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: Edit -> Account Settings -> choose you account and change the SMTP server
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: (near bottom of sttings)
<Lynoure> noob2: sorry, I have not ever change a pppeo password.
<danny500> Jucato: you here?
<Jucato> danny500: yes
<danny500> How do I fix my spell check on my Open Office?
<danny500> I need english
<noob2> Lynoure: ok, do you know what this error message means? Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. 
<noob2> Can someone help me?
<Lynoure> noob2: "timeout something something PADO"? Would help if you quoted it as it actually is...
<noob2> Lynoure: ok got it: "Timeout waiting for PADO packets"
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, i have the settings different for botyh accounts but if I click on an email address in the the blueskaj message text page the sender address reverts my home account address.
<BluesKaj> err, reverts to my home account address
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: have you tried changing the default SMTP server?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, so the messages i have sent to ppl who have only my blueskaj acct in their adress books are seeing my home account as  the sender
<Lynoure> noob2: According to some sources log file message Timeout waiting for PADO packets indicates a problem with the physical link
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, changing default SMTP server to ?
<noob2> Lynoure: then how am i connected now?
<Lynoure> noob2: You are in a different location than usually? Is it supposed to work from there? What does you broadband provider say?
<noob2> yes i am in a different location and a different dsl account - but i think my pc is connecting with the old account - dsl provider doesnt support linux
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: if you have more than one, you can set a defult, maybe that will change it
<BluesKaj> I'm using SMTP1.'myisp'.ca ... binary2k2
<Lynoure> noob2: You _are_ paying them, so they should give you at least some support. (Sorry, I hate spending free time answering  problems that there is someone paid to answer already)
<noob2> Lynoure: they dont support linux
<Lynoure> noob2: And you are still paying them? Consider changing if you can.
<BluesKaj> well binary2k2 , I'll just have to change the adress when i click on a addy
<Lynoure> noob2: This might help: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/070751.html
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: I just tried it, as i have more than 1 setup, and it still default to my default (local) accout
<noob2> Lynoure: ok, i will, but if you know what file i should modify please tell me, thanks, i think im running two instances of pppoeconf
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: maybe file a frature request on thunderbird
<pedroca> como fao pra ir pro ubuntu br?
<binary2k2> !br | pedroca
<ubotu> pedroca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Lynoure> noob2: Nope. Does  man pppoeconf tell you where it keeps it's configurations?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, I just realized there's an options box in the sender's email address above the recipient and i have the option to change sender addresses there.
<BluesKaj>  :) DOH!
<homer> if i want to install "lame" en/decoder which packet do i have to choose?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: yeah, I thaught you knew that, :p
<BluesKaj> nope, but i do now
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: but you still have to choose it every time, just don't forget
<neosoft> alguien que hable espaol y ayude a un pobre aprendis
<neosoft> no se instalar el wine
<neosoft> en kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm old and i do forget sometimes , binary2k2
<||arifaX> homer: I think it is liblame or maybe if you install lame it gets installed by default
<noob2> Lynoure: nope im trying to read the link tht u gave
<homer> ok, then the just "lame" packet?
<||arifaX> homer: think so.
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, but i still think the address should be the one that the received  text resides in
<BluesKaj> oh well , it's good learn new things everyday , even lil bothersome things like that :)
<binary2k2> I agree BluesKaj, I have sent a few emails then realised that it was sent from the wrong adress because I forgot to change it :p
<BluesKaj> binary2k2,  :)
<Lynoure> noob2: There is usually more people on #ubuntu, perhaps you'd find help there.
<BluesKaj> I'm still peeved at mythtv's crappy frontend/backend setup guide .... no mouse access sucks !.. and the nomenclature assumes yer a TV network control room technician ...what gives ?
<metro-polisie> can some one PLZ help me i have no domain names and can't set them up
<metro-polisie> i got google's ip and shearched freenode's ip just the get here
<metro-polisie> i am not 100% sure what the "router's" ip is but i think its 196.25.255.3 but i can't get it to add in the system-settings
<metro-polisie> i can add 196.25.254.3 though
<klerfayt> does ubuntu edgy default kernel include usb mouse polling patch?
<noob2> Lynoure: thanks man the link you posted had some interesting stuff in it that helped me fix this
<Lynoure> noob2: you are welcome but actually I'm not a man, I'm a woman.
<Lynoure> :)
<noob2> oh sorry, im not familiar with french names
<ZmAY> hello, how can i install .bin package
<noob2> :)
<Lynoure> noob2: it's not a French name, it's my name :) noob2 could be either, too
<noob2> lol
<noob2> noob2 is a guy :)
<KomiaPoika> how can i install xv 3.10a in ubuntu?
<ehird> i read this:
<ehird> Is Automatix2 safe ? Folks in #ubuntu on IRC keep telling me it isn't
<ehird>  Yes it is perfectly safe. Thousands of users worldwide use Automatix2 every day without any issues.
<ehird> and expected it to be followed by:
<ehird> However, millions more use it with critical issues.
<ehird> :D
<fabio> hi to all
<fabio> someone speack italian?
<binary2k2> ubuntu don't recomand automatix
<binary2k2> infact:
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<binary2k2> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<binary2k2> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fabio> i have a notebook with intel core 2 duo, and i have installed kubuntu
<fabio> 5.10 and now i'm upgrading
<fabio> to edgy
<ehird> binary2k2: i know
<ehird> binary2k2: i was echoing that myself
<binary2k2> fabio:  bupgrade to dapper first
<binary2k2> *upgrade
<binary2k2> ehird: yes, I saw that, I just wanted to make it clear
<noob2> bon giorno
<binary2k2> ehird: you spend hours trying to rescue a system automatix has hosed, and you get a strng opinion about it :p
<fabio> binary2k2...ehm...i'm already upgrading :
<TWS> is there any beryl repositories working 4 amd64?
<ehird> binary2k2: :P
<fabio> it's wrong?
<binary2k2> fabio: you should have gone breezy(5.10) -> Dapper(6.06) -> Edgy(6.10)
<noob2> Lynoure: do you still have that link you sent me? i kind of lost it when i dced
<binary2k2> noob2: this one? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/070751.html
<noob2> yep thats it! thanks a lot :)
<binary2k2> large buffers pay :p
<slow-motion> hallo
<noob2> hallo
<blind> how do i remove an aplication that was installed with $ make install????
<jeff_> Hi all.  I have an interesting problem with a Dell port replicator on the M90 portable desktop.  X will only use the VGA cable to my monitor if I am docked.
<jeff_> If I simply plug the DVI cable into the laptop it works fine, of course, but plugging in everything manually is kind of a pain
<jeff_> This is true while using the monitor standalone and while using it as a second screen
<jeff_> Booting into Windows, I can use the port replicator to attach via DVI without a flaw
<jeff_> Any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper_> blind, well if it doesn't have an uninstaller & you didn't use check install, my guess is that you are stuffed
<andrea> ciao
<andrea> hello
<TheGateKeeper_> checkinstall*
<jeff_> blind, if you have the log, then you can use sed and awk to turn the cp statements into RM statements, but this won't guarantee that you don't break something
<jeff_> the safer thing is just not to uninstall
<BluesKaj> hmmm, I installed DVR using Synaptic ... won't launch from the commandline or start options ..any ideas ?
<cntb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeff_> Oh, and I should have mentioned that for my problem, I am using the nvidia drivers, although I get the same problem without them
<cntb> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<cntb> where is easyubuntu installed to re-use it?
<BluesKaj> !DVR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> 10x
<cntb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html how do I re-use easyubuntu ? need for nvidia mx400
<Dr_willis> check the easyubuntu homepage?
<Dr_willis> ive never needed to use easyubuntu for my nvidia cards
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> setting up the nvidia stuff is about a 4 min job. :) or less.
<TheGateKeeper_> cntb, well I would look for the specific pacakages you need & use apt-get
<cntb> Dr_willis, ty but i failed
<cntb> since yesterday
<Dr_willis> cntb,  learn, read, try again.
<cntb> ty Dr_willis  again
<TheGateKeeper_> or in my case don't even bother lol
<Dr_willis> most likely you are doing somthing trivially wrong.
<cntb> Dr_willis, which is exactly why I am here . precisely
<Dr_willis> Then ask for help on that - not 'easyubuntu' which isent officially supported or reccomended.
<cntb> why lol TheGateKeeper_ ? is this a good channel for it ?
<Julle> Dr_willis do you know what can be wrong when i cant change my resolution with the newest nvidia drivers in kubuntu ?
<TheGateKeeper_> cntb, hmmm you got the wrong end of the stick
<Dr_willis> Julle,  newest as in ones  just released from nvidia? or the ones from the repos?
<cntb> I asked how do I re-use easyubuntu cause I know I installed it yesterday
<Julle> Dr_willis downloaded from www.nvidia.com the installer
<Julle> about 4 days ago
<Dr_willis> Julle,  hard to tell. I dont keep up with the 'cutting edge' drivers that way.
<cntb> pls stop TheGateKeeper_  Iam asking politely and know what Iam asking
<TheGateKeeper_> cntb, I use nvidia but can't be arsed with the potential problem of setting it up, so I just use the nv driver
<cntb> OK ok
<Dr_willis> cntb,  you could just to to the easyubuntu page and redownload the thing. its just a little script
<Julle> Dr_willis ok, my xorg looks fine but it only gives me 800x600 i cant understand why its so strange
<Dr_willis> or LOOK in your dirs and see where it downloaded to
<cntb> ah oK
<Dr_willis> cntb,  so simple and logical eh?
<Dr_willis> Julle,  you are manually looking at the xorg.conf ? or using the kde control-thing?
<cntb> sometimes I think Dr_willis  ubuntu is too much dependent on the NET
<Julle> Dr_willis manually
<Dr_willis> cntb,  some times i think users are much too dependent on being 'hand held'
<Julle> nano /etc/X11/...
<TheGateKeeper_> linux seems to look better than windows using the nv driver so I couldn't see any point in going any further lol
<cntb> there was a network outage from telecom here for more than 3 hours
<Julle> Dr_willis in KDE system settings for monitor and drivers i can only choose "nv" drivers. but if i look in lsmod nvidia is loaded.
<TheGateKeeper_> cntb, are you using games?
<BluesKaj> what's the problem when an installed program won't launch from the commandline , for example "dvr" ?
<Dr_willis> Julle,  i bet the wiki pages have some info..   You may be the nvidia setup prog totally tweaked your xorg.conf you got an old one backed up from befor the install.. could try using it instead
<cntb> btw do you know how to turn 90 degrees the screen nvidia , I do it when I need to see screen from bed lol
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  thats rather vague. normally they give an error message.
<cntb> yes TheGateKeeper_ my son needs precisely that
<TheGateKeeper_> lol
<Julle> Dr_willis ok thx
<cntb> tuxracer is the test game here
<cntb> does that answer your q TheGateKeeper_  ?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, bash: dvr: command not found
<TheGateKeeper_> cntb, yeah :-)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  and where is this 'dvr' command supposed to come from?
<Dr_willis> either its not installed, or your path is messed up.. or you are using the wrong command.
<Dr_willis> nvidia-glx  has some settings/configs for rotation i notice.
<cntb> I will paste wrong nvidia xorg.conf here shortly
<icheyne> cntb, I think there are instructions for rotation at ubuntuguide.org
<Dr_willis> oh wait i dont seeit now..
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, it's a program I installed with synaptic ...I figured ir would work from the terminal like others
<cntb> ty very much icheyne  for rotation tip
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  the package name may NOT be the name of the binary
<BluesKaj> i suppose it 's not meant to but how do i use it ?
<TheGateKeeper_> l8r folks
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i dont see the rotation stuff in the   nvidia-settings  tool now..
<cntb> l8r
<Dr_willis> ive seen it mentioned int he nvidia readmens
<cntb> \o
<icheyne> cntb, :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  read the programs docs.. use the package manager to see what files it isntalled where
<Dr_willis> !info pvr
<ubotu> Package pvr does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  since i have no clue what 'dvr' even is
<Dr_willis> !info dvr
<ubotu> dvr: Digital Video Recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 980 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_willis> could be its used by other tools.
<binary2k2> would it be /usr/bin/dvr-console
<cntb> btw Dr_willis  do >>  sudo apt-cache search nvidia to see other nvidia tool yesterday I tried to ask the difference here
<cntb> I prepared much faster windows desktops for end users than in linux
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, nope
<cntb> maybe one can see my frustration
<Dr_willis> cntb,  some of the tools are for the older nvidia cards.. some are for newer
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: well the dvr package only has 2 files in /usr/bin, dvr-console and dvr-qtgui
<cntb> how can one tell Dr_willis  . I am almost sure from !nvidia my card doenot fall into legacy
<Dr_willis> cntb,  if nvidia would let ubuntu/kubuntu include the drivers... we wouldent be having these problems.. you can see our  'frustration'
<cntb> other PC at lab suited nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dr_willis> cntb,  check the nvidia wiki page. and the nvidia docs I guess.
<Dr_willis> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<cntb> so what sudo apt-get is a trick ? to not include in package ? I dont get it ?
<Dr_willis> apt-get installs somthing
<Dr_willis> not sure what you mean by 'trick'
<cntb> checkinn that link . what use ccan I have of it Dr_willis  ?
<Dr_willis> if you have some of the older cards - you need the  older legacy drivers,, newre card you can use the newer drivers
<Dr_willis> geforce 4 - counts as a 'newer' card
<cntb> trick about having restricted without including it Dr_willis . not difficult ;-)
<cntb> wait wanna paste things
<Dr_willis> you need the 'restricted' modules for your kernel.
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, i have neither dvr file that you listed :(
<Dr_willis> they are not included by default on the cd.
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: then you don't have the package installed
<BluesKaj> weird cuz i used Synaptic,
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: ckeck with dpkg --list|grep dvr
<Dr_willis> for edgy,  i think all i needed to do to get nvidia stuff working (the doc seems a little out of date)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-commin nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> oops spelt it wrong
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, :dvr ,3.2-8ubuntu1, Digital Video Recorder
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: huh, then it should be installed
<BluesKaj> It's not listed in Multimedis in the kicker
<Dr_willis> i cant seem to find any 'dvr' packages on this system
<Dr_willis> there it is.. :) had to click 'show installable' lol
<Dr_willis> DVR is a tool to record movies on a computer equipped with a Video4Linux-compatible video capture card.
<Dr_willis> Website: http://dvr.sourceforge.net
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: running the command directly /usr/bin/dvr-qtgui from the run dialog, if you get it running, you can setup a menu item
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, I found 2 files in the search option...but they appear to be just text files
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> the driver doesn't provide a correct size for memory mapping. DVR tries to correct this error, but some strange things may happend, you are warned.
<BluesKaj> Can't map memory for capture : Invalid argument
<LordOllie> anybody else using kubuntu (x86 release) on a Turion 64 x2?
<Dr_willis> not on an x2 LordOllie
<Dr_willis> but my x86 kubuntu works on my turion laptop fine.
<TFrog> has anyone here installed kubuntu on a purely wireless network where they didn't have a wired connection?
<LordOllie> Dr_willis: it isn't detecting my second processor :(
<Dr_willis> LordOllie,  how are yuo looking for it? :)
<LordOllie> using the command kinfocenter
<Dr_willis> try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LordOllie> ok, yep... there it is... thanks
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, this the output when launching /usr/bin/dvr-qtgui from the run dialog :*** WARNING *** : the driver doesn't provide a correct size for memory mapping. DVR tries to correct this error, but some strange things may happen. Can't map memory for capture : Invalid argument
<BluesKaj> I guess DVR isn't supported by my ATI drivers
<binary2k2> maybe not
<BluesKaj> anyway..I have snow to push ..BBL
<binary2k2> :p
<LordOllie> DVR is not supported by anything
<binary2k2> only by a "Video4Linux-compatible video capture card", if they exist
<binary2k2> (in the wild)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you have an ATI tv tuner card?
<BluesKaj> yup tv wonder pro
<Dr_willis> You poor guy........
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Dr_willis> good luck with getting that thing to do muchof anything in linux
<the-erm> I don't recommend getting a DVR ... for tv anyways.  They are so flaky.  No you can't use that brand of disk .. just this one.  Why not??  My vcr would take any brand of tape.
<the-erm> I had an ati wonder working in linux, but it fired out.
<BluesKaj> xdtv worked for a bit...I have a sat receiver feeding video into the card , not really using ther tuner part of it
<Dr_willis> the newest PVR/DVR's ive seen can take most any dvd+-r/rws - depends on the drive.. the newest ones ive seen can even play divx/and other formats as well
<Dr_willis> Tempted to get one for divx playing :)
<the-erm> I got a crappy el cheapo ilo.
<BluesKaj> is there a prog that will just record the video and audio at line level ?
<the-erm> I will never buy ilo again.  Sometimes you can buy cheap stuff, and it works great.
<Dr_willis> Hen - my ILO is workign good..
<BluesKaj> what's ILO?
<Dr_willis> the dvd drive is flakey.. but i got the thing 'hacked' so i can record from VCR to it. and  a few other tweaks.
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  a LOW end brand of PVR/DVR from walmart
<the-erm> You must have a DVDR04.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Dr_willis> the-erm,  yep.
<BluesKaj> ok
<the-erm> really low.
<Dr_willis> mother in law uses it for her soap operas
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and to convert vcr tapes to dvd.
<BluesKaj> well gotta go do my drive...lotsa snaow last nite ..BBL
<the-erm> I like my PVR from the cable company.
<the-erm> 2 tuners.
<Dr_willis> i cant ever find anything on worth watching... much less 2 shows at the same time... :)
<the-erm> So you can record 2 tv shows, and watch a pre-recorded one.
<the-erm> 2 kids *lots* of kids shows.
<Dr_willis> Heh...
<Dr_willis> Dora the Exolorer!
<the-erm> It's almost like you live here.
<Dr_willis> Teach the kids spanish!
<the-erm> I used to love tellitubbies in the morning after being awake all night, and half comatose.
<the-erm> Now it's just a sick joke.
<Dr_willis> It alwas was sick... :)
<toma> does anyone have time to help me get some sound out of my computer?I have a VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<the-erm> play with alsamixer
<toma> the-erm: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<the-erm> hmm.
<toma> the-erm: via82cxxx is in the lsmod
<Admiral_Chicago> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<the-erm> ls /dev/snd/
<toma> the-erm: does not exist here
<the-erm> hmm ls /dev/dsp
<toma> the-erm: crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 Dec  6 17:33 /dev/dsp
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> groups
<toma> hmpf, you know the answer
<the-erm> audio?
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<toma> nope
<dan_b> help I'm having a prob
<dan_b> An error occurred while loading audiocd:/:
<dan_b> Device doesn't have read permissions for this account.  Check the read permissions on the device.
<the-erm> then add yourself as a member to audio.
<the-erm> I think it's sudo kuser
<the-erm> er kdesu kuser might work better.
<dan_b> I've changed the permissions on the dev and mount point no joy
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have any luck scanning an ntfs partition for viruses in kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> i know ntfs sucks and is expiremental whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> i just want to know if I can use like AVG for Linux and save this partition
<the-erm> Man I'm totally off on this one ... I have my system set up so I can just su and run stuff with no problems.  I don't use the sudo command.
<toma> the-erm: does not seem to mae a difference
<the-erm> You might need to restart X ctrl+alt+backspace, at the very least you'll need to close your konsole, and open a new one.
<dan_b> can any one help
<the-erm> then type  in groups again.
<toma> the-erm: hm. okay.
<binary2k2> dan_b: what are the permissions on your cd drive?
<the-erm> For some strange reason groups is cached ...
<dan_b> i've set it to rwx everyone
<dan_b> chmod 777
<binary2k2> dan_b: did you logout/back in after you changed the permissions?
<dan_b> know but re mounted cd rom
<toma> the-erm: you rock
<dan_b> sorry no
<llutz> changes in groups always need a re-login to take effect
<the-erm> does it work now toma ?
<binary2k2> dan_b: you don't mount an audio CD
<dan_b> sorry ejected and re inserted
<the-erm> I am pleased.
<binary2k2> dan_b: you still need to logout/back in, for the permissions to take effect
<llutz> dan_b: are you member of group "cdrom"?
<dan_b> thank you I'll give it a try and be back in a min
<toma> the-erm: yes, kde startup gave me a nice sound
<toma> the-erm: thanks
<binary2k2> llutz: he went and chmod 777 /dev/cdrom :p
<the-erm> Good.  I am pleased.
<llutz> binary2k2: stupid solution :)
<the-erm> weird 2 group problems in less than 15 min.
<binary2k2> llutz: i know, it will go back to normal permissions next reboot anyway
<llutz> binary2k2: despite that, it's never a good idea to change a device zo 777
<binary2k2> nope :p
<[GuS] > Re
<rag> please somebody help me with hplip and multinfunction hp ?
<cntb> hi tiptip   ?
<tiptip> sababa
<binary2k2> !il > cntb
<tiptip> :D
<cntb>  NVIDIA
<cntb> binary2k2,  ?
<burepe_> How do I view apache documentation?
<cntb> binary2k2, you are being nice right ? tyvm
<binary2k2> cntb: #kubuntu is an english language channel, there are local language channels
<dan_b> arghhh still the same prob
<dan_b> An error occurred while loading audiocd:/:
<kay> #gimp-de
<dan_b> Device doesn't have read permissions for this account.  Check the read permissions on the device.
<binary2k2> dan_b: in konsole do ls -l /dev/hdc (if hdc is your cd drive)
<llutz> dan_b: "ls -l /dev/<your-cdrom-device>"
<binary2k2> snap! :p
<llutz> <- loses
<binary2k2> :D
<dan_b> no its my other cdrom
<binary2k2> well do that command on whatever device your using
<dan_b> cheers i'll give it a go
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 06 2006, 11:48:27
<Dasnipa`> @now pakistan
<cntb> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<dan_b> still giving me grief
<dan_b> i've chowned the drive to me dan, no joy
<dan_b> brwxrwxrwx 1 dan cdrom 22, 0 2006-12-06 17:33 /dev/hdc
<llutz> dan_b: does "id" show you as member of group "cdrom"?
<binary2k2> dan_b: you shouldn't chown, or chmod it, just make sure you're in cdrom group
<dan_b> id 24(cdrom)
<llutz> Geld genug
<llutz> ups
<dan_b> I've chowned it back to root
<binary2k2> dan_b: what application are you tryng use?
<dan_b> to see the files in konqueror
<dan_b> I can play the tracks in Kaffine
<binary2k2> will it play in kaffine or anarok?
<dan_b> wont play in amarok
<dan_b> will in kaffeine
<dan_b> strange
<the-erm> maybe one is trying to use /dev/dsp and the other alsa.
<binary2k2> so you must have read access then
<dan_b> yes I think so just cany view the ogg folders
<dan_b> By the way binary thanks for you're help
<dan_b> much appreciated
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone
<binary2k2> your welcome dan_b
<dan_b> Kaffine can read from the disk but Konqueror
<dan_b> cant
<binary2k2> is it an audio disk, or a data disk with audio files on it?
<dan_b> audio disks
<the-erm> That would make sense.
<binary2k2> don't hurt to check :p
<dan_b> but why wont amarok play them
<compart1> alguem sabe um msn bom para usar no kubuntu???
<MilhousePunkRock> Did someone alter the splash screen to make it silver instead of blue and put it on kdelook.org maybe?
<binary2k2> !br | compart1
<ubotu> compart1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<MilhousePunkRock> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<compart1> alguem sabe um msn bom para usar no kubuntu???
<binary2k2> dan_b: I don't know, maybe amarok uses the same system as konq and kaffine dosen't?
<cntb> compart1, sudo apt-get install amsn maybe?
<dan_b> konq is just a file browser though isn't it
<binary2k2> kopete works with msn
<MilhousePunkRock> compart1: Kopete can handle msn easily
<the-erm> You could rip the CD, and then it would definitely play it.
<cntb> amsn shows hebrew backwards i one flaw compart1 . hebrew is read right to left
<binary2k2> dan_b: yes, and no, it uses a sort of plugin system kalled kio, and I know amarok uses that too
<cntb> compart1, gaim can handle msn modestly but steady
<the-erm> Does that mean page 1 is on the right side?
<BluesKaj> amsn works
<cntb> compart1, alt-f2 gaim enter
<dan_b> that sounds like the prob
<dan_b> new to kde
<compart1> milhouse, impossible find the package
<_kuja_> ... fortunately enough, all of the kde multimedia applications worth their salt will use the same intermediary backend in kde4 :)
<binary2k2> dan_b: maybe file a bug report against konq, or a support request on launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> !kde multimedia
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-it
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dan_b> cheers mate, thanks for all you're time and effort
<the-erm> Didn't even think of that.
<MilhousePunkRock> compart1: Kopete? I can hardly imagine that, I think it even gets installed by default
<binary2k2> no probam
<binary2k2> MilhousePunkRock: yes, it's installed by default
<cntb> my alt-tab function in kde is gone . what have I done what is the way to have alt+tab back
<compart1> cntb, , impossible find the package
<compart1> cntb, impossible find the package
<cntb> why compart1
<the-erm> alt+shift+tab  ???
<binary2k2> cntb: check in: System Settings -> Ketboard -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<binary2k2> *keyboard
<cntb> then you need to have enabled universe and multiverse
<the-erm> That was my next guess.
<binary2k2> would help if i could spell :p
<cntb> ty binary2k2
<cube__> Q: i got the ATI drivers for my video card and it said it would install byitself, but KATE opens it, and im like.....hu?? what i do here
<jessy_> hi all, something weird happening, I plug a usb hard drive, it appear and get mounted automatically, but then the "safely remove" option on the dialog doesn't have any effect (no error message, but still mounted when I list mounted drive with df)
<cntb> compart1,
<cntb> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kevin_> hi ....
<MilhousePunkRock> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<binary2k2> cube__: in konsole: sudo sh fine_name.bin
<gmparskI> people, I need help, I can't find my USB drives in the media folder
<the-erm> jessy_: I'm guessing it's still accessing the data on the drive somewhere.  Usually it won't unmout if it's busy.
<FlightOfStairs> hey people
<jessy_> the-erm, it would give me an errer message, beside I'm certain it was't acceses, I checked with lsof
<binary2k2> gmparskI: can you see them when you type in konsole "lsusb" ?
<compart1> no sei como instalar o msn
<compart1> alguem me ajufdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gmparskI> binary2k2, yes I do
<FlightOfStairs> is there any way to tell how much bandwidth a process is using?
<the-erm> jessy_: maybe you could umount as root ? see what that does.
<the-erm> FlightOfStairs: I'm not sure about BW but top is a pretty good display.
<compart1> alguem sabe umbommsn para kubuntu????
<gmparskI> binary2k2, yes I can*
<FlightOfStairs> it doesnt have it
<compart1> alguem sabe um bom msn para kubuntu????
<jessy_> the-erm, yeah but as the computer is for my sister, I'd like things to work well, I just wanted to know if it was a known issue with edgy in fact, apparently not :/
<gmparskI> typo :P
<binary2k2> gmparskI: ok, remove the device(s) and in konsole type "tail -F /var/log/messages" then insert one of them, and look for output on the konsole
<nelson_> compart1: aMSN
<compart1> i have the package for the other instant messenger, but i dont know istall the package. I 'll install the gaim, but i dont locate
<compart1> nelson, i try
<gmparskI> binary2k2, it can see them or whatever
<cube__> sudo sh fine_name.bin - sh: cant open file name
<cube__> :-/
<gmparskI> binary2k2, but how do I get to them
<gmparskI> ?
<binary2k2> cube__: replace file_name.bin with the name of the file you downloaded
<cube__> i did
<cube__> and it said
<cube__> it coudnt open it
<MilhousePunkRock> compart1: Press Alt-F2 and type "gaim"
<binary2k2> gmparskI: type lsmod|grep usb
<binary2k2> gmparskI: do you get output?
<compart1> milhouse, not work] 
<cube__> ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<cube__> this is it
<nelson_> compart1: usa sudo apt-get install amsn
<binary2k2> cube__: try running "chmod +x file" on the file first
<binary2k2> cube__: so run "chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run"
<binary2k2> cube__: then "sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run"
<nelson_> compart1; amsn 0.95 est en los repositorios
<compart1> nelson,  Impossvel achar pacote amsn
<gmparskI> binary2k2, no I dont
<gmparskI> wait
<gmparskI> binary2k2, yes I do
<cube__> i ran chmod +x on the RUN command and nothing happens....then i went to konsole and ran sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run and it says SH cant open file
<nelson_> compart1: mira aqu http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=amsn&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<binary2k2> cube__: do ls -l ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run make sure it's something like: rwxr-xr-x
<binary2k2> cube__: and try: sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<gmparskI> binary2k2, actually I dont know, it says usb_storage            82240  0, so Im not sure
<binary2k2> gmparskI: is that the only line?
<gmparskI> no
<gmparskI> there are 4 lines
<binary2k2> gmparskI: use pastebin
<binary2k2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmparskI> !pastebin
<gmparskI> !pastebin
<gmparskI> pelle@ubuntu:~$ lsmod|grep usb
<gmparskI> usbhid                 43040  0
<gmparskI> usb_storage            82240  0
<gmparskI> usbcore               147132  5 usbhid,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<gmparskI> scsi_mod              160504  6 sr_mod,sbp2,sg,usb_storage,sd_mod,libata
<ismael_> estoy intentando  convertir nombres de ficcheros de utf a iso y me dice iso-8859-15 doesn't cover all needed characters for:  nombre fichero. Qu puedo hacer?
<binary2k2> gmparskI: you're suposed to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it in there :p
<gmparskI> binary2k2, XD http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35613/
<zorglu_> !es | ismael_
<ubotu> ismael_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<FlightOfStairs> found a solution for listing processes by bandwidth if anyone needs it btw: http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/
<binary2k2> gmparskI: try: sudo modprobe libusual
<gmparskI> binary2k2, FATAL: Module libusual not found.
<binary2k2> gmparskI: try: what kernel are you running? (uname -r)
<justincredible> Is anyone here handy with configuring integrated bluetooth?
<gmparskI> 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<gmparskI> binary2k2, 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<kevin_> i fear i know the answer, but is there any way to retrieve a lost su password?
<binary2k2> kevin_: sudo passwd root
<mducharme> sudo passwd root
<zorglu_> FlightOfStairs: thanks i needed something like that :)
<ismael_> I'm converting file names from utf to iso with convmv but I have this  error: iso-8859-15 doesn't cover all needed characters for  filename. What can I do?
<FlightOfStairs> np :)
<kevin_> hey thx folks
<ehird> anybody know a really accurate speed test?
<ehird> i've hit 500KB/sec steady in DLs but most are reporting 200KB/sec or so
<zorglu_> yep, take a server which has plenty of bandwidth and download from it
<kevin_> www.speedmeter.nl
<binary2k2> gmparskI: I don't know, you have the modules loaded, but it's not showing up? do you have any devices in /dev like /dev/sda1 ?
<nelson_> ehird: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<cube__> binary2k2= THaNKS the udo sh ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run  Worked fine
<gmparskI> binary2k2, I cant find a /dev/sda1
<zorglu_> maouaou :)
<binary2k2> cube__: great :D
<ehird> nelson_: yeah...but it's reporting like 1800kilobit when I know i can hit 5000kilobit
<zorglu_> speedmeter.de test the network speed without using the network :)
<cube__> and i was getting a litle fustrated, but knowing the commands make it easier than windows, cool , illook and read more into this thanks alot!
<zorglu_> ehird: download the ubuntu iso via http from the closest mirror
<nelson_> ehird: try another server..
<ehird> zorglu_: that doesn't really count as a speed test :p
<binary2k2> gmparskI: just grasping at straws here but, try sudo modprobe scsi_mod
<ehird> nelson_: they're all in the us. i'm in the UK
<zorglu_> ehird: it is
<MilhousePunkRock> ehird: That can be related to the server you download from... Not all are as fast as they could be for you
<zorglu_> ehird: the only one i know to work
<nelson_> ehird: I'm en Venezuela...
<ehird> nelson_: meh i'll try
<gmparskI> nothing happened
<zorglu_> hehe he doesnt listen to me :)
<gmparskI> binary2k2, nothing happened
<zorglu_> the hard part is not to have the asnwer but to convince the guy that is the answer :)
<binary2k2> gmparskI: check for something like /dev/sda1 now
<ehird> HAHA. Los angeles server is absolutely dead
<ehird> it says i can get the whopping 12KB/sec download
<nelson_> ehird: sometimes I use http://www.2wire.com/ but it give's me the highest readings
<gmparskI> binary2k2, I can't find anything called sda1
<MilhousePunkRock> ehird: Your ISP might even have a speedtest on his homepage
<binary2k2> gmparskI: I'm lost then, I have the same modules as you loaded (except for that libusual one), and I can see USB disks.
<ehird> MilhousePunkRock: possibly, but obivously the connection to them would be fast
<MilhousePunkRock> ehird: Yeah, that is most reliable...
<ehird> MilhousePunkRock: i prefer "accurate" - just because i can max everything out because it's their local servers doesn't mean i'll ever get that :)
<gmparskI> binary2k, but like I can see them, but not the files
<gmparskI> binary2k2, I see folders under /media, but I don't see any files inside
<binary2k2> gmparskI: they are just the mount points
<compart1> alguemmeajuda a instalar ummsn bom para kubuntu
<gmparskI> binary2k2, and they don't update if I change stuff, I've tried putting stuff in them using krusader, but it stays there even after I disconnect
<compart1> alguem me ajuda a instalar ummsn bom para kubuntu
<compart1> alguem me ajuda a instalar um msn bom para kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> ehird: If you prefer accurate, screw the tests and see what you get in reality...
<binary2k2> gmparskI: then the devices arent mounted there
<gmparskI> binary2k2, do you find your USB stuff under /media?
<ehird> what the hell, my isp's homepage has an advert for their services which has a copy+paste from a cyanide & happiness comic
<gmparskI> binary2k2, do you know how to mount?
<agente2012> compart1: instala amsn o gaim
<agente2012> tambien puedes usar kopete
<MilhousePunkRock> compart1: This is the english channel. Repeating stuff in a language noone understands and ignoring what others recommended does not help you...
<binary2k2> gmparskI: yes, *ubuntu alwasys mounts removable media under /media
<agente2012> tambien puedes visitar el canal en espaol: #kubuntu-es
<Dr_willis> or at least is supposed to. :)
<gmparskI> binary2k2, they're not "Enabled" if I go to Disk & filesystems
<binary2k2> gmparskI: see if you can enable them
<gmparskI> how?
<cube__> is there a WAY to Copy from the keyboard,on KONSOLE?
<cube__> coply commands
<binary2k2> gmparskI: click administer mode, then click on the partition, and click the enable button, or new to put where to mount it, then enable
<cube__> insted of using the mouse and clicking COPY
<ehird> cube__: ctrl+shift+c
<cube__> thanks
<ehird> should work...but
<ehird> i find that
<ehird> highlighting words and using the middle mouse button to paste is more efficient
<gmparskI> binary2k2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35623/
<gintaras> :)
<gintaras> labas
<nelson_> I use ctrl+c to copy and shift+insert to paste
<binary2k2> gmparskI: try running the command ir said "dmesg | tail"
<ehird> nelson_: try THAT in the terminal
<ehird> byebye program
<ehird> "tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective" <-- really? wouldn't have guessed
<gintaras> hello,anybody speak lithuanian?
<ehird> no.
<BluesKaj> !li
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about li - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> gintaras, do you speak any other lagauges ?
<gmparskI> binary2k2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35625/
<BluesKaj> err languages
<gintaras> i don't know
<nelson_> ehird: well... you have to highlight with the mouse
<gintaras> maybe russian
<binary2k2> gmparskI: you're trying to mount the whole disk, you need to just mount a partiton, /dev/sdd1 for example
<gmparskI> binary2k2, one sec I'll send you a link to a screnie
<cs_> ah
<cs_> the problem i have is window's problem for needing the bootloader absolutely positively on the first partition
<cs_> it somehow needs to be tricked :\
<compart1> milhousepunkbock, i have the package for the other instant messenger, but i dont know istall the package. I 'll install the gaim, but i dont locate
<ypsila> moin
<gintaras> si
<ehird> nelson_: if you're not accurate and quick with the mouse you should get better ;)
<compart1> I have the package for the other instant messenger, but i dont know istall the package. I 'll install the gaim, but i dont locate
<ehird> can anybody tell me how to enable su while keeping sudo working?
<gmparskI> binary2k2, http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/3263/whatthefuck6kg6.png
<phobiac> I'm trying to use Ktorrent to download the most recent Kubuntu DVD iso and my connection internet connection keeps stopping altogether. I end up having to go into the system settings and disabling then renabling eth0, my wired connection, in order to get it up again. It's cable internet with 100 mbs/s speed, and the problem persists on no matter what internet connection I use (I've tried it two different places.) Any ideas on what the issu
<LjL> ehird: why do that?
<nelson_> ehird: sudo -i
<_kuja_> sudo passwd -u root
<ehird> LjL: deja vu... i'm certain you asked me that YESTERDAY ;)
<ehird> nelson_: i know about sudo -i
<ehird> _kuja_: hmm, i've read that that breaks sudo though
<_kuja_> No.
<_kuja_> It makes sudo irrelevant though.
<binary2k2> gmparskI: what do yo get when you do: " ls /dev/sdd* "
<_kuja_> after that, sudo passwd root
<gmparskI> binary2k2, I get /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1
<nelson_> ehird: sorry kid, didn't want to hurt your feelings...
<binary2k2> gmparskI: change sdd to sdd1 in disk & filesystems
<ehird> nelson_: ... I just said i knew about it
<ehird> _kuja_: kay
<gintaras> :)
<gmparskI> binary2k2, I get the same error as before
<_kuja_> ehird: first part unlocks the root account, second sets the passwd
<ehird> _kuja_: thanks, it worked
<binary2k2> gmparskI: run this: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<binary2k2> gmparskI: and post the output on pastebin
<phobiac> My internet constantly times out when I try to use Ktorrent. How can I fix this?
<Pyth0n_Fan> Phobiac: Perhaps your provider dislikes P2P flows?
<binary2k2> phobiac: try using encrypted connections, and changing to port number
<gmparskI> binary2k2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35626/
<phobiac> Pyth0n_Fan: The problem pesists no matter where I am. I've tested on several different internet connections in different locations.
<phobiac> persists*
<binary2k2> gmparskI: ahh, you're trying to mount it as ext3 and its avtually fat
<binary2k2> or ext2 ectually
<gmparskI> oic, should I change it?
<gmparskI> binary2k2, thanks! it's enabled now!
<binary2k2> gmparskI: now you just need to enable the rest :p
<Pyth0n_Fan> Phobiac: So maybe you try to lower number of parallel connections. Torrent is VERY network-stressing protocol.
<gmparskI> binary2k2, thanks alot man!
<gmparskI> ;D
<binary2k2> gmparskI: that fdisk command will help you see what file system to set it as, just repeat the process
<gmparskI> kthx :D
<binary2k2> gmparskI: glad you got it working, took a while, but we got there :D
<phobiac> Alright, thank you.
<ypsila> and away
<vado> Bonsoir tout le monde
<TheGateKeeper> bonsoir
<TheGateKeeper> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flo_> Hi ! What do i need to do on dapper to get KDE remotedesktop (Krfb / rc) running over the internet ? it just works on my local network..
<toma> flo_: forward some ports on the firewall to the right internal ip-address
<flo_> toma: Is that something i can do with the KDE system settings or is it some config file ?
<toma> flo_: depends on your internet connection method. If you have a adsl modem, you probably need to edit that device
<_kuja_> flo ... the routers I've used in the past use the ip 192.168.0.1. If you have a router, enter that into your browser and see what happens
<gmparski> binary2k2, you still here?
<binary2k2> yeah
<gmparski> binary2k2, something happened, it still gives me the error, but it says it's enabled
<gmparski> and I can't seem to access it
<binary2k2> what's the error it gives?
<gmparski> binary2k2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35629/
<binary2k2> gnomefreak: and what dose "dmesg | tail" say?
<gmparski> binary2k2, I know it's fat16, and it's mounted as VFAT (Windows FAT file system) but it still gives me the error
* gnomefreak not here to have any errors ;)
<seek> nabend zusammen
<binary2k2> gmparski: try "pmount /dev/sdd1 sdd1" and see what happens
<gmparski> binary2k2, I don't think anything happened
<binary2k2> gmparski: look in /media/sdd1
<Flosoft> hey
<gmparski> binary2k2, something defenitely happened, one sec, no cheering yet, Im gonna see if it works :P
<Flosoft> I am looking for an PCMCIA TV Card
<Flosoft> any suggestions?
<cathal> I need to be able to check what has changed when updating an application in Kubuntu before apply the update. Is their a location of application that wil tell me this?
<binary2k2> cathal: the changelogs?
<cathal> how to i look at the change logs of the update before applying it?
<marcos_> ollllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
<binary2k2> cathal: aptitude changelog [package-name] 
<cathal> binary2k2: thats brilliant, thank you
<binary2k2> :D
<binary2k2> your welcome
<gmparski> binary2k2, yeah, it works now! :D
<gmparski> thanks alot!
<binary2k2> pmount is a nice little tool :D
<cathal> It would be great if that was in the update app, therefore i would just have click a button to see what has changed. Does any such app exist?
<gmparski> yeah lol
<binary2k2> cathal: synaptic
<cathal> binary2k2: does synaptic do it, i havent used that in awhile. Will check it out, thanks again.
<binary2k2> cathal: it's version of update notifier will
<binary2k2> cathal: shows  you the changelogs of the packages beore you start, install update-manager
<binary2k2> replaces the adept update-notifier (and is better imho)
<toma> firefox is crashing every other page, any idea when i can do to stop that?
<sungam> toma, It seems to happen if you're using 16 bit color instead of 32 or 24. At least it used to be like that
<toma> sungam: whats the best way to check that?
<sungam> toma, look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what 'Defaultdepth' is set to
<toma> sungam: 16...
<binary2k2> grep DefaultDepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sungam> toma, change it to 24
<toma> sungam: ok, brb
<sungam> if that gives you isses loading xorg, change it back :)
<sungam> too late :(
<cathal> sungam: hopefully he'll figure that out
<sungam> cathal, :)
<toma> sungam: you rock
<sungam> toma, no problem :)
<cloakable> Anyone here use Gamefu?
<cloakable> I need a deb file of it, or at least instructions on how to make a deb
<cloakable> From the source.
<binary2k2> colleverde: use ckeckinstall to make deb from source
<sparrw> I have a PCL printer installed, my Firefox print properties dialog says Letter, but the printer is complaining it has no A4 paper.  Help?
<cloakable> Oh, eff.
<el_sime> hello
<el_sime> does anyone know if i got to do anything other than turning off ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to disable ipv6?
<el_sime> looks like everything connects regularly to the internet except for aptitude
<binary2k2> el_sime: just read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<h3sp4wn> el_sime: or read the ipv6 linux documentation project howto it is pretty cool (and you can have every machine externally accessible with it)
<el_sime> thanks binary2k2, h3sp4wn, i'm reading
<cloakable> Does anyone have Gamefu 0.2 as a debian package?
<h3sp4wn> el_sime: If you want an externally accessible server behind a home connection (where you only get 1 ipaddress) with ipv6 you can have it fully accessible
<binary2k2> fully accessable only if the peope connecting use IPv6
<binary2k2> tho I do :D
<h3sp4wn> I am not talking about running a website (I fundementally disagree with doing that on contested connections) I mean just somewhere you can get to if you need to
<binary2k2> http://freedns.afraid.org/ - free DNS with static OR dynamic IPv4 and IPv6 (what i use)
<ubuntu> huhu :)
<el_sime> h3sp4wn: well i actually did that already, but i think i found something about the router being the problem
<el_sime> the page is in italian so i guess it would be of no use to post here
<h3sp4wn> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<h3sp4wn> (don't know how many people are there though)
<el_sime> uhm i didn't found the channel in the list
<el_sime> but anyways:)
<knapp__> Anyone know how to get easytag to read WMVs?
<fabio_> someone can give me help about driver of ati x1600 ?
<h3sp4wn> fabio_:wget http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh ; chmod 755 install-fglrx-debian.sh; sudo ./install-fglrx-debian.sh
<h3sp4wn> fabio_: Just run that and you will get the latest ati drivers (should configure itself automatically)
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: nice one. does it make a .deb ?
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: It uses the debs that the ati installer can generate
<fabio_> H3SP4WN...
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: ah.. nice.
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: and builds a suitable kernel module
<fabio_> 1minute...i'm rebooting
<fabio_> because i have make a change
<fabio_> now i rejoin
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: I cannot find anything wrong that script does (which is why I would recommend it over any other way of installing later drivers)
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: certainly makes it less of a pain for end users.
<wildchild> :s I clicked on a song in xmms and note appeared: Please check that: your sound card is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcqard....
<[GuS] > is back..
<vandenoever> has anyone tried to install intels c++ compiler on edgy?
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: Yep (I tested it on edgy 64 bit - on my little brothers computer when he was fixing it for ubuntu)
<vandenoever> i want to compile strigi with it for portability
<vandenoever> h3sp4wn: how did you get past ./install.sh?
<vandenoever> it wont accept my absolute license path
<h3sp4wn> vandenoever: I have never used intel's c++ compiler if I wanted to use it I would use a supported platform
<vandenoever> h3sp4wn: make sense
<mc__> vandenoever: why dont use gcc?
<vandenoever> mc__: i mainly use gcc, but intel has extra warnings
<vandenoever> it's good to clean up every once in a while
<mc__> vandenoever: oh,ok
<NicksteSA> In which repository can I find kismet?
<wolverine> anyone here familiar with samba and cifs?
<archangel_> how can I look at a 'list' of channels?
<vandenoever> archangel_: which program?
<vandenoever>  /list ?
<wolverine> when i mount a remote samba share via fstab it is mounted with a uid that does not exist
<archangel_> konversation (sorry)
<vandenoever> F5
<archangel_> didnt even know there were more than 1 prog.
<archangel_> thank you
<wolverine> samba anyone?
<wildchild> :s I clicked on a song in xmms and note appeared: Please check that: your sound card is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcqard....
<wildchild> soundcard*
<jessy> hi all, could someone tell me why KDE settings "Monitor&display" still thinks I have a vesa driver altough I do have a perfectly working nvidia driver (but because of that I cannot change reoslutions through KDE settings)
<jeisma> how would i go about playing a poker application that i would need to download from a website onto kubuntu?
<vandenoever> jeisma: wine
<vandenoever> assuming its a windows application
<vandenoever> wine poker.exe
<jeisma> so i have to download the exe
<jeisma> then use wine to open it?
<vandenoever> yes
<jeisma> ok
<mc__> jessy: you can change the resolution directly in the xorg.conf
<vandenoever> jeisma is from the group of users that runs one program at a time
<stefaans> hello all
<stefaans> anyone here?
* vandenoever hides
* stefaans seeks :-D
<stefaans> anyone here running opennms
<stefaans> ??
<jason> anyone here have an easy way of encoding video for 5g ipod in linux?
<jason> heh - i mean in ubuntu
<jason> kubuntu
<stefaans> hmm gimme a second, what encoding can ipod read?
<stefaans> mpg, avi?
<fullmj|Stani> Are there any drivers for the Razer Diamondback?
<wildchild> I have some serious problems with my sound: all the sudden music don't work in amarok and xmms: in amarok when I click on track nothing happens and when I click on other track it ask me to terminate amarok. In xmms when I click on a song note appears:  Please check that: your sound card is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcqard....  Please help
<stefaans> jason acidrip,
<jason> thx stefaans
<stefaans> apt-get or aptitude like a dream
<stefaans> wildchild what does your logs say?
<wildchild> stefaans: don't understand log of amarok and xmms? don't know they exists
<fullmj|Stani> Are there any linux drivers for the Razer Diamondback?
<stefaans> jason try this "sudo apt-cache search rip | grep dvd"
<stefaans> wildchild: try "tail -f /var/log/messages" run again and see what turns up
<stefaans> fullmj|Stani: what device is that?
<fullmj|Stani> Astefaans: A mouse
<fullmj|Stani> stefaans**
<stefaans> you don't need a driver go google for 7 button mouse
<wildchild> stefaans: that's odd, now everything works..
<wildchild> what is this "tail -f /var/log/messages" command mean ?
<wildchild> does*
<el_sime> h3sp4wn: i found out the connection problem, in the end it was the router working as a dns server, i just set the dns servers manually and aptitude is working now
<stefaans> man tail :-D
<wildchild> :)
<stefaans> just gives you a scrolling view of what is happening in a file
<mducharme> was that a joke to make someone say "man tail"?
<stefaans> just tail /var/log/messages wil give you the last 10 lines
<wildchild> yeah, whell that's not everything... couse now music plays
<jamesb_> dosbox worked for me i dapper but in edgy the mouse freezes when in dosbox. How do I downgrade back to version 0.63-2.1 which was/is in dapper?
<stefaans> tail -f  /var/log/messages and it scrolls by
<stefaans> handy when checking pop3 logins or mail coming in
<stefaans> wildchild: don't run then @ same time
<mducharme> "tail" really need colors. colourtail segfaults constantly
<jamesb_> tail prints out the (default 10) last lines of a file. -f means "follow" ie. continue printing if lines are added
<wildchild> stefaans: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35651/ that's what tail said
<jamesb_> dosbox worked for me i dapper but in edgy the mouse freezes when in dosbox. How do I downgrade back to version 0.63-2.1 which was/is in dapper?
<stefaans> wildchild: http://www.gnu.org/software/textutils/manual/textutils/html_node/textutils_14.html
<BlueMage> can anyone help me get Flash 9 working?
<stefaans> shure
<chimaera> just install, scan insidefpr plugins  konqi, working.
<BlueMage> when I install it through wine it says the a certain file could not be opened
<wildchild> stefaans, thx for keeeping me up with useful things
<stefaans> cool man
<chimaera> BlueMage: why would you install it using wine? just install the linux version..
<stefaans> BlueMage: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/21/207234
<stefaans> that will get you started
<BlueMage> but the linux version is Flash 7, I believe, I need 9
<stefaans> ls
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<intelikey> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sredna> How can I downgrade a program?
<sredna> The new version of xine is not functioning properly, it fails to keep a stream running
<stefaans> sredna: use vlc
<jason> stefaans - i installed acidrip - now what? lol
<intelikey> sredna install the version you want from the repos ?
<sredna> stefaans: What?
<sredna> intelikey: How do I know which versions are available?
<intelikey> sredna ubuntu.com/packages  i think
<stefaans> jason: hehehehe should install in kmenu under multimedia
<stefaans> then google!
<sredna> So, the famous apt can't tell me :)
<sredna> :(
<stefaans> sredna: aptitude search <package>
<intelikey> it can
<sredna> Ok, thank you stefaans
<intelikey> but so can adept iirc
<cloakable> Or type apt:/search?<package> in Konqueror :)
<cloakable> Feature I didn't know about :)
<cloakable> Kudos to the Kubuntu maintainers :)
<sparrw> i have a file in /etc not owned by any package...  thats odd
<sredna> stefaans: I need to know not the current version, but the old one
<sredna> The current version is broken
<sredna> So is mplayer bts
<sredna> W
<angasule> sparrw: great tip
<intelikey> sparrw which ?
<stefaans> jason: apt:/search?dvd::rip type that into konq, another favourite
<kerwonz> what's the package include kit for devel?
<sparrw> intelikey: /etc/papersize
<intelikey> hmmm mine is owned by root
<intelikey> who owns your sparrw ?
<sredna> Again, how do I find the previous version of a package?
<stefaans> sredna: /me wondering too
<sredna> stefaans: Maybe one shouldn't use a debian derivee that is not debian stable
<intelikey> sredna apt-cache policy xine
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> sredna not a bad idea.   but how many distros would that include ?
<sredna> Exactly one, if you stick to apt
<stefaans> sredna: I kinda love my kubuntu
<sredna> But you can trust it to be conservative enough to not upgrade to non-functional software
<sredna> stefaans: I'm not so sure.
<intelikey> sredna so use debian,  you wont hurt anyone in here's feeling if you ditch *buntu and use debian  :)
<sredna> intelikey: I't have to use something else
<intelikey> sredna fedora maybe
<instructor> Is there a Kherd1?
<sredna> intelikey: No chance :)
<intelikey> hell use windows, it wont bother me.
<sredna> But let me see if I can get a functioning version of xine, and I'll stick to kubuntu for now
<intelikey> or just gripe about the software you refuse to give up.....   i don't guess that bothers me either.
<trappist> sredna: ubuntu in general, and edgy in particular, are not very conservative w/r/t software updates
<intelikey> sredna and when someone tells you a simple way to find all avalable versions of a package it's not expected that you follow their advice,  we really do expect you to keep asking the same already answered question over and over, and to bitch about the help, support, and software....
<stefaans> anyone here know about SVG plugins?
<kerwonz> what's the package include the kit for developers?
<trappist> sredna: if your threshold for stability isn't compatible with ubuntu's release cycle or upgrade policies, you should probably use debian
<sredna> intelikey: Sorry? I have yet to find the previous version.
<cathal> sredna: what are u looking for?
<sredna> cathal: A working version of xine
<cathal> sredna: works for me, look in the changelogs for all the previous versions
<sredna> The current one is broken, as it fails playing a stream, it does not download data
<sredna> cathal: How?
<sredna> Where?
<cathal> aptitude changelogs packagename
<sampo-> Help please: Are there anybody familiar with software-raid (I do not know right term in english)?
<trappist> sampo-: that's the right term
<flake> i tried that echo '..' thing to get audio working for enemy-territory, but i still have no audio, does anyone have any tips
<flake> normal audio works ok, like booting up, shutting down, playing mp3's
<sampo-> I got lucky. :) I have few question about; does I need reformat that exiting disk? I have one disk and I pay new one; proglem is, that there is data in old disk.
<desterkin> Anybody around who can help configure wireless connection (ndiswrapper)?
<jamesb_> sredna: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has a nice list of all packages
<sredna> I can see the changelog for libxine1, but using the string (apt-get install libxine1=1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu2 ) fails
<cathal> sredna: remove the current one first
<sredna> I can try that, cathal
<Bubba_Gump> any programs that can, convert, quicktime movies, to avi or mp4 ??
<cathal> sredna: u really shouldnt need to this this, if theirs a problem it should be fixed
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: mencoder
<cloakable> I have a program that displays with no borders, etc. Is there any way i can correct this?
<trappist> cloakable: what program? (some are designed not to do that)
<sredna> cathal: Right now, I can't view tv over the internet, since xine as well as mplayer is broken
<sredna> Downgrading would possibly fix that
<sredna> But it appears to be very complex to do so
<sredna> Uninstalling libxine has a lot of dependancy issues
<cloakable> trappist: Space Combat. External program (http://www.x-plane.com/SpaceCombat.html)
<trappist> sredna: yep
<cathal> sredna: yes it is. Is it broken for u or is this a know bug?
* sredna feels lost
<sredna> I don't know
<sredna> Kubuntu.org does not even mention a bug database
<cathal> sredna: give a link of a movie file that doesnt work for u
<sredna> cathal: It's embedded, let me see if kmplayer shows the url of the stream in the console
<trappist> sredna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bugs
<sredna> mms://wms.dr.dk/nas01/auto/cms/Resources/dr.dk/NETTV/DR1/2006/12/79da6065-43a9-483b-be12-95e42cf08c88/Absalons_Hemmelighed_6.wmv?WMContentBitrate=280000
<intelikey> sredna http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=libxine1  <<--  and   dpkg -i --force-downgrade packagename.deb   is not hard....
<sredna> The problem is that it's not filling the cache properly all the time, I get holes
<VSpike> Got a strange problem -- if I go to "Configure Desktop->Screensavers", I can test screensavers and they work, choose one, set the timeout, etc... but in practice they never kick in.  If I leave the machine for ages, it goes to a screensaver of the X11 logo.  Any idea why it's doing this?
<sredna> intelikey: Finding a way through all the various parts of package tools is hard. But thank you
<intelikey> sredna dpkg is the debian package manager    every thing else is a front/back/end to dpkg
<sredna> Sorry dude
<cathal> sredna: whats the movie type and the error u get?
<sredna> cathal: The error is that xine fails to keep the stream running
<sredna> I have no idea about the movie type
<VSpike> bah
<cathal> sredna: it must fail with some errors???
<sredna> cathal: The problems can be unrelated to xine too, it can be a bandwidt problem or something else
<sredna> cathal: There are no fatal errors, except the video pauses sometimes
<sredna> I wanted to retry the older version of xine, because yesterday it worked
<sredna> But I think I'll give up on that and see if it keeps failing over some days
<sredna> Since downgrading appears to be very difficult
<joe3k> sredna: did you try sudo apt-get install libxine1/edgy
<cathal> sredna: im at a loss sorry dude, check out the FAQ at xinehq.de.Without some example or error message not much i can think of
<joe3k> sredna: there's a update only in edgy-security right now
<sredna> joe3k: I did upgrade 10 minutes ago. The problem is still there. But as I said, xine is just one possible explanation
<joe3k> sredna: the libxine1/edgy should downgrade assuming you have the last update from edgy-security
<[Amigo] > Who using K6.06 x86 KDE3.5.5 and __amaroK1.4.3__ without problems from amaroK side?
<sredna> joe3k: I think I have kubuntu edgy as my current kubuntu version
<sredna> Hm, now xine caved in
<sponix> anyone know of a better torrent client ktorrent ?
<joe3k> sredna: that's ok but do you have 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3 or 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2
<sredna> 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2
<joe3k> sredna: ok so the previous one is 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3
<joe3k> sredna: and you get it by apt-get install libxine1/edgy
<joe3k> sredna: at least for me it tries to downgrade
<sredna> joe3k: I had that a half hour ago, and that didn't work either
<joe3k> sredna: ahhh ok
<sredna> I want what I had yesterday, but it looks impossible
<joe3k> sredna: so which previous one do you want to have :) from dapper?
<joe3k> sredna: ok now i don't get it what did you have yesterday
<sredna> I simply does not know
<sredna> Whatever was there before 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3
<sredna> 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu2 I think
<joe3k> sredna: i see
<Jucato> oooh sredna's here :)
<joe3k> sredna: maybe it still lies around somewhere in ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<sredna> joe3k: I think I give up
<sredna> If it does not work tomorrow either, I'll file a bug or change to some other distro
<joe3k> sredna: it won't be that easy to go back to that one it's simply not in the repos anymore
<sredna> Though I mostly like kubuntu
<mducharme> is kde4 available in feisty?
<fmeissner> Jucato: I know you won't be too happy about this, but I reinstalled Kubuntu and for the life of me cannot remember the nvidia-glx commands, I got linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx but I don't know the commands, a little help?
<Jucato> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fmeissner> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<VSpike> sponix: azureus is good but it doesn't seem to work in Kubunty Edgy
<stefaans> I need to go to bed now 1:30am over here
<stefaans> bye
<VSpike> bye :)
<sredna> I think it would be smart to display dates on the bur system lists
<joe3k> sredna: what about this one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/libxine-main1/1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu2
<fmeissner> Jucato: I wrote it down this time
<joe3k> sredna: well actually this one :) https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/libxine1
<joe3k> sredna: seems you can download it there :)
<keeganX> Has anyone tried using KDE with qt4?
* Mozzi says hallo
<sredna> joe3k: Thank you.
<joe3k> sredna: np
<sredna> keeganX: You can't use kde 3 with qt 4.
<keeganX> I thought there was like a development version of it
<sredna> keeganX: You can run qt4 apps inside kde 3 though
<sredna> There is no kde 4 version interresting for non-developers yet
<fribuntu> Hi all
<fribuntu> anybody else here using k3b to burn iso DVD images?
<fribuntu> How do I disable that annoying md5 sum check?
<fribuntu> I have just made my own image file, I do not need to wait 90 minutes till k3b is done calculating the md5 of a 4.2 GB file!
<joe3k> fribuntu: i think you can just say burn even if it doesn't yet have the md5
<fribuntu> joe3k: Well, it makes very heavy usage of the disk while calculating that sum. It might screw up the burning process, or not?
<joe3k> fribuntu: hmmm i don't remember but i think it'll just stop the md5 calculation if you say 'burn'
<cathal> how come not everyfile gives the option to edit as root, as in the option in actions -> edit as root by right clciking on the file?
<Bubba_Gump> i lost my location toolbar in konq, how do i get it back again>
<trappist> cathal: I haven't looked into it, but I would imagine that the option wouldn't exist if you (the user) can edit it yourself
<fribuntu> joe3k: Ok, I will try that some other time. I only have exactly one empty DVD-R left :)
<Jucato> cathal: maybe the file is not editable in a text editor, or the file isn't owned by root
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: Settings -> Toolbars ?
<Bubba_Gump> how do i get it back onto the browser?
<Bubba_Gump> all i see is file copy etc
<Bubba_Gump> with no location bar underneath
<Bubba_Gump> oh, got it :)
<Jucato> :/
<Flosoft> hey
<intelikey> hay
<cathal> trappist: Jucato: yea i already checked , its owned by root, a file which i can edit as root has the same privilages. The only difference is that its a python file, trying to use kate to open the file.
<Flosoft> how come that the IAX library is broken, and when is there going to be a fix?
<Tja> can some tell me how to get this with using svn
<Tja> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kbfx_plasma/?rev=611155
<Tja> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/kbfx_plasma/
<Flosoft> https://launchpad.net/bugs/74102
<Jucato> Tja: Plasma is a KDE 4 project. which means it won't run on the current KDE release
<fribuntu> Why is kmail showing two question marks for new mail in the message list, even after I mark everything as read? I have to manually click on each mail to make those questionmarks disappear.
<Tja> Jucato: im involved in that project
<fribuntu> What do they mean anyhow?
<Jucato> Tja: might want to ask in #kde4-devel then. (and install svn)
<Tja> yeah ican try
<joe3k> fribuntu: question marks?? never saw that on unread mail ...
<intelikey> fribuntu expand that column and see what the ?? is in...
<fribuntu> joe3k: double question marks, one a little smaller than the other. It is on every downloaded mail.
<joe3k> fribuntu: i think it has some other meaining
<fribuntu> intelikey: It is in the subject column, right where the "document" symbol should be.
<joe3k> fribuntu: you use imap?
<fribuntu> joe3k: No, pop3
<intelikey> i still sujest expanding the column
<Jucato> does anyone know from what file Kubuntu KDE reads env variables like $PATH and $KDEDIRS?
<fribuntu> intelikey: It is 2/3 of my screen right now and mostly empty. Just in the very right it has two ?? instead of the little sheet of paper it shows after I click it.
<joe3k> fribuntu: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdepim-users&m=115406585504372&w=2
<joe3k> fribuntu: tell us if it helps :)
<fribuntu> joe3k: hang on ... checking
<intelikey> when thing that belong in     | this much space |     are shown in    |??|     they often apear that way...    not sure that's what you see...
<vado> Bonsoir
<joe3k> intelikey: i think you get ... then don't you
<intelikey> joe3k i get ??   but in mozilla, i don't use kmail.
<joe3k> intelikey: ok, kmail shows ...., just tried it; and if you make it too small for ... then it shows just the first char
<fribuntu> intelikey: I am seeing |??  subject of mail <heaps of space>                      | sender | date |
<fribuntu> intelikey: I'd like to see | <little page symbol> subject of mail <heaps of space>          | sender | date |
<intelikey> fribuntu that may be an icon file not found?    idk.
<joe3k> i think those are the crypto-icons mentioned in the post
<fribuntu> intelikey: It looks like something similar to an error. That's why it is irritating me so much. It disappears after manually selecting the title.
<intelikey> fribuntu i see what you mean, just started kmail
<fribuntu> joe3k: That "show crypto symbol" hint seems to have done it. At least when I send myself a testmail, there are not question marks.
<fribuntu> intelikey: Ah, so you have those ?? too now?
<joe3k> that's interesting i don't remember seeing those marks for years :) ... and i use _only_ kmail
<joe3k> but maybe i turned it off years ago :)
<ehird> i am Remote! bwahaha
<intelikey> fribuntu i only get them if signature or encription is turned on.... if you get them with both those columns turned off then i suspect kmail is looking for an icon file it's not finding...
#kubuntu 2006-12-07
<fribuntu> intelikey: Ok, I can confirm that. I have disabled "show encryption status" and the ?? disappeared.
<allee> Jucato: PATH is inherited and KDEDIRS (is not used by default).  To define env variables you can use ~/.kde/env/   (or alternatively to KDEDIRS edit /etc/kderc or use kiosktooll to set user specific settings
<fribuntu> intelikey: So the icon for the "unencrypted" mark is probably missing?
<intelikey> fribuntu you could check ~/.x*log  and see if there is a missing icon.
<intelikey> or an error message about one that is.
<xquestionx> hello, im having problems with the know bug in theinstalation process (it fails on the partition step). How can i manually install kubuntu?
<astroman> do you know how to use diff command but just show the result without all marks like <> **** ????
<xquestionx> can i mv the contents (of which dir) to the partition i choose?
<xquestionx> i know how to create the partition, make the filesystem, configure grub to boot from the kubuntu partition, etc... but, what are the contents of the cd thati must copy to that partition?
<Chousuke> astroman: try reading the info page.
<Chousuke> "info diff"
<astroman> i check and try all the options but nothing change
<intelikey> astroman -q
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  diff -q q s
<intelikey> Files q and s differ
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~] 
<astroman> ok thxs
<xquestionx> none?
<intelikey> astroman one could squelch the output and use the exit code     diff one two >& /dev/null && command because they are the same || command because they differ
<intelikey> the only output would be that of command *    in the foregoing example
<astroman> i'll try that i'll be back
<xquestionx> good bye, thanks anyway
<astroman> intelikey the option -q just told me that the files differ. Me i need to check witch line differ and remove it from the file
<fribuntu> intelikey: less ~/.x*log results in "no such file or directory"
<reinhold_> Hi all! is there any way to get a package of the 2.6.18 or 2.6.19 Kernel for Edgy?
<h3sp4wn> reinhold_: Not really - you could build one yourself if you wanted
<jeisma> anyone know how to change the type of icon you have for things on yoru desktop?
<Jucato> allee: sorry for the late reply, I was afk. Here's my situation: I compiled konversation from svn and put it in /opt/kdevel/install/bin. I added "/opt/kdevel/install/bin" to PATH and "/opt/kdevel" to KDEDIRS in /etc/environment. if I launch Konvi from Konsole, the correct (SVN) version is launched. but if I launch it from the mini-CLI or from the K Menu, the original version (1.0.1) is launched.
<reinhold_> h3sp4wn: That never really worked. Plus, the 2.6.18 kernel I tried to build then also required some user-space driver for the wireless chipset. So I finally gave up trying to compile myself
<intelikey> astroman sed would be much more suited for that   or perl even.
<gnomefreak> perl gives me a headache :(
<intelikey> fribuntu hmmm well /var/logs/xorg* then
<intelikey> gnomefreak yeah i'd rather use sed  but that is one of the very things perl was made for.
<h3sp4wn> perl is wonderful, or awk (I don't really get on with sed (the regexp syntax is slightly different to perls and I can never remember exactly how)
<intelikey> hehhe actually there is no auk on ubuntu  it's mawk or nawk or some such  iirc
<intelikey> awk
<intelikey> ls -l `which awk`
<intelikey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Nov 27 01:47 /usr/bin/awk -> mawk
<jeisma> how do i get my java runtime to work?
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fribuntu> intelikey: Xorg.0.log does not show any errors and there are no other logfiles I can find.
<jeisma> jeisma@Kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<jeisma> Password:
<jeisma> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeisma> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jeisma> jeisma@Kubuntu:~$
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<intelikey> fribuntu hmmm.  ok  then i don't guess i can answer exactly why you get the  ??  but we did find a way to bypass it.
<h3sp4wn> jeisma: /msg ubotu adept crash fix
<fribuntu> intelikey: yeah, thanks for that :)
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> jeisma: and next time, please use pastebin. thanks
<intelikey> fribuntu and i would have just checked my logs but i don't have any logging turned on, and expected that you did so .....   :)
<jeisma> soo that all didn't help
<jeisma> still don't have the firefox java runtime environment?
<jeisma> or it's nto working when i play my game at least
<jeisma> any help at all?
<jeisma> oh what i need to download without having to read pages of instructions?
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with an usb headset audio problem?
<gnomefreak> jeisma: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> jeisma: once its installed run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> jeisma: make sure multiverse repos are enabled so you can apt-get java
<jeisma> andthat's it?
<Omnifrog> RIP James Kim
<Omnifrog> :(
<gnomefreak> jeisma: yep
<jeisma> gnomefreak i did sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mj246969> WTF?
<jeisma> gnomefreak now it's asking for the option of 3 alternatives
<gnomefreak> thats all you need to do did you choose the java 1.5 one?
<gnomefreak> jeisma: than type 3 than enter restart firefox
<jeisma> gnomefreak:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java is the 3rd one
<allee> gnomefreak: and how to script it?
<gnomefreak> jeisma: choose that one
<gnomefreak> allee: script what?
<allee> gnomefreak: for an automatic installation. There I can't select the 3rd entry
<jeisma> gnomefreak: thank you som uch
<gnomefreak> should beable to just choose it
<Jucato> bah this is driving me nucking futs!
<gnomefreak> allee: shouldnt have to script anything. you can also do it in the file system i believe there sa file for update-alternatives i just cant remember where
<allee> Jucato: what?
<Jucato> allee: the problem I was stating earlier... :(
<DanglyBits> can anyone help with an usb headset audio problem?
<Jucato> I compiled konversation from svn (1.0.1+) and put it in /opt/kdevel/install/bin. I added "/opt/kdevel/install/bin" to PATH and "/opt/kdevel" to KDEDIRS in /etc/environment. if I launch Konvi from Konsole, the correct (SVN) version is launched. but if I launch it from the mini-CLI or from the K Menu, the original version (1.0.1) is launched.
<allee> gnomefreak: the java alternatives have lot's of slave dependencies (and therefore soft links) :(  So it's a bit error prone to get them all
<gnomefreak> allee: correct than your best bet would be sudo update-alternatives --config --all :)
<gnomefreak> i use that 99% of time cause i cant remember all of them
<Jucato> :)
<allee> gnomefreak: ther must be an easier way
<allee> + ;)
<gnomefreak> allee: not that i have found
<gnomefreak> i guess you could ln -s all of them but thats not easier by any means
<allee> gnomefreak: me too.  that's one of the handish task I have to do after an fully automatic installation :(
<h3sp4wn> allee: --auto
<Bubba_Gump> how do i open konq in file browsing mode?
<allee> Jucato: here a script I use to test digikam svn builds: http://paste.debian.net/17951   Same should work when you adapt them you konversation installation
<gnomefreak> Bubba_Gump: open it and on the first page you will see home and other things pick one
<Bubba_Gump> yes
<Bubba_Gump> i mean from a shortcut
<Jucato> allee: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Bubba_Gump: make a bookmark? or use terminal :)
<allee> Jucato: note don't cut it into /etc/environment.  AFAIK no scripts there allowed
<Bubba_Gump> to open a web browser it isL kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: launch Home from the System Menu applet in Kicker?
* allee checks h3sp4wn --auto hint
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: or kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<Jucato> allee: where should KDEDIRS be defined in the first place? /etc/environment or /etc/profile?
<Dr_House> how can I get a dock working
<ubuntu> hi
<Bubba_Gump> Jucato: thanks :)
<allee> Jucato: depends ;)  You want to enable it for the you hole system?  mhhm, because path is changed I would use /etc/profile
<Jucato> yep. for the whole system. ok I'll try in /etc/profile
<allee> Jucato: just a tip.  Learn how to rebuild pkgs. and backport debian or feisty konversation version.  Using pkgs is much easier in the long run
<h3sp4wn> allee: sudo update-alternatives --set ksh /bin/zsh4 (that is how to do it and the syntax)
<Jucato> allee: I'm heading that way too (Ubuntu Packaging Guide). ;) but this is just nagging me. I can't seem to figure out why KDE still runs the version of konvi in /usr/bin, while bash runs the one in /opt/kdevel/installed/bin
<Dr_House> My computer doesn't seem to accept the root password I type in.  Is there anyway of checking my root password?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: look for the .desktop file
<JohnFlux> Jucato: konversation.desktop in your case
<Jucato> JohnFlux: checked it. didn't point to /usr/bin. just plain Exec=konversation
<Bubba_Gump> how do i remove the desktop icon from the taskbar?
<JohnFlux> Dr_House: you could change it:    sudo passwd root
<Jucato> Dr_House: you set up a root password?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: hmm oh yeah
<Dr_House> JohnFlux: Thank you
<Jucato> uh oh...
<allee> h3sp4wn: --auto will work on edgy. there sun java has highest prio.  But that not the case in dapper.  Nevertheless ...
<Jucato> root user isn't enabled by default in Kubuntu. that will enable it...
<h3sp4wn> allee: --set is the proper way to do it though
<allee> h3sp4wn, gnomefreak: date-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Jucato> brb
<gnomefreak> allee: ty i never seen that before
<allee> h3sp4wn: heh, found it already, don't know why I missed it the first time
<allee> gnomefreak: me too ;)
<h3sp4wn> I found it like within 20 seconds of looking at the man page
* allee blankly assumed he was sleep when reading update-alternative manpage
<allee> s/assumed/assumes/
<h3sp4wn> If you are doing an automated installation though with preseeding you may as well only including that alternatives you need
<h3sp4wn> s/that/the
<allee> h3sp4wn: yeah, didn't care to look what pulls in gcj  (fwiw.  I switched from preseeding to fai and I'm such more happier now)
<aceofhertz> Does anyone know a sure-fire way of making a D-link DWL-G122 Rev B1 work with Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> aceofhertz: ndiswrapper will almost certainly work
<aceofhertz> I've tried that using the inf file, but the leds still won't light up
<h3sp4wn> try latest version of ndiswrapper first (read the instructions and the /topic in #ndiswrapper) once you have done that they are reasonably helpful
<sponix> did anyone give me a torrent client recommendation ?
<sponix> I seem to have kwin (window manager) folding under pressure... when doing a major cp or i/o operation kwin bites the dirt, and they my usb keyboard doesn't want to type in X either ... But I do fine in normal (text) console
<guillermo_> hola
<guillermo_> alguien que hable espaol ....
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<guillermo_> no hay problema con instalar icewm en mi kubuntu???
<mj246969> .........hello?????????????
<mj246969> ......anyone from north of Boston???
<claydoh> mj246969: ayuh
<mj246969> &............anyone out there ???????????????
<claydoh> yes, mj246969
<mj246969> ...geez...was wondering
<claydoh> I ma here and north of Boston, didn't you detect my maine accent ?
<claydoh> :)
<Jucato> heh
<mj246969> just loaded linux on my new 'putter
<mj246969> lol
<claydoh> tho once in a while the room is quiet, you can ask away and it might take a while for folks to catch up
<mj246969> ....where aboute???...neer Lynn here
<claydoh> Brewer, MAine
<claydoh> next to Bangor
<claydoh> waaay north of beantown
<mj246969> ......burrrrrrrrrrr....on the coast...near Nahaunt
<fnordfn> waht does Tx mean?
<cloakable> fnordfn: Transmit
<fnordfn> claydoh,  how north?
<fnordfn> thanks
<mj246969> built this computer and just loaded Kubuntu on it along with winXP
<claydoh> it actually is warming up here, 37 F was about 23 yesterday
<claydoh> Maine, almost Canada on the east coast
<mj246969> wheeeeew.....was about 32 here but windy
<fnordfn> me too portland
<Murrlin> good evening
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<claydoh> fnordfn: Brewer
<mj246969> k ubotu
<claydoh> Jucato: :P
<Jucato> claydoh: :P :) ;)
<fnordfn> claydoh, you in off topic?
<mj246969> <<<<<<<<<<<Florida born ... tad bit chilly here to me
<claydoh> ypu
<claydoh> err yup
<Murrlin> for some reason, I'm having a spot of difficulty getting (or determining) opengl and nvidia's libraries/drivers to stand and be counted.
<Murrlin> kubuntu 6.06
<mj246969> ...ummmmmmmm...am I just supposed to talk about something special?
<Telroth_Plushie|> is anyone available to chat about hardware? I'm about to replace my mobo/proc/graphics card, and need to know what i need to change in config files to keep from reinstalling kubuntu
<mj246969> off to offtopic...  :)
<cloakable> Telroth_Plushie|: Nothing.
<Telroth_Plushie|> cloakable, really? cool.
<cloakable> This isn't WinXP/Vista :)
<cloakable> You can upgrade as many times as you want.
<Jucato> actually, you would probably need to configure X if you change your video card
<Telroth_Plushie|> will it auto-update the kernel module list that i need? (no longer need agp, need pci-e) and enable smp in the kernel and stuff (p4 -> core 2 duo)
<sponix> anyone seen kwin crash && keyboard stop responding under heavy i/o loads
<Telroth_Plushie|> gfx should be more or less ok, nv5200fx -> nv7900/7950
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can do graphics changes my self
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's the kernel stuff i'm not sure about (using smp, loading different kernel modules, etc)
<h3sp4wn> Telroth_Plushie|: You shouldn't need to change anything
<Telroth_Plushie|> thanks everyone.
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it doesn't work i'll be here complaining anyways :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> [now to collect the money to buy all my crap] 
<mooreand13213> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harri3844> greetingd
<harri3844> s
<jake> hello
<harri3844> is there an update tool for kubuntu like update-manager?
<jake> I believe adept handles the updates
<harri3844> oh ok
<Jucato> Adept Updater (adept_updater) or Adept Manager (adept_manager in Edgy)
<homer_> hi, i installed 7zip,but how can i start it?
<rance> I'm starting to get really frustrated with kubuntu, though I'm committed to staying the course, I have a ubuntu LTS 6.06 server in production now, and it is humming like a breeze, kubuntu edgy LOOKS smooth
<jake> there will be an icon in you systray if there are updates
<rance> I just can't figure out sound in kubuntu, why is that so hard when old versions of Knoppix boot cd recognize my hardware and play sound, why cant kubuntu
<jake> I have broken my WindowsXP install messing around with the file permissions in Kubuntu, can anyone help me fix it
<jake> rance what kind of sound card do you have
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rance> I have been to and read all the debugging sound stuff I can find, including the urls from ubotu
<rance> jake, I have an old via82xx based sound card
<rance> I have a write up posted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<rance> oops
<rance> sorry
<rance> wrong paste
<rance> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11712.0
<rance> there thats better
<klerfayt> I gor problems with "module" under kcontrol in user management
<klerfayt> module doesn't load. maybe it got removed, if so then what is package name?
<Jucato> klerfayt: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<klerfayt> Jucato: oh, I got it removed with power manager then I decided to go back to klaptop
<wildcat_19> i remember reading of a program that will automatically set up all the restricted stuff like mp3s, dvds and whatnot. anyone know what it is called and where to get it?
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<klerfayt> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<binaryflow> hello
<wildcat_19> is easyubuntu better than automatix?
<diego> #italia
<klerfayt> wildcat_19: no idea
<wildcat_19> alright, thanx
<eddie> is it possible to import /apt/archive from cdrom?
<eddie> downloaded already via slow connection
<phobiac> I've got a newly created ext3 partition that isn't in fstab, how do I put it in there?
<EricJ2190> i am having problems logging in to kubuntu
<EricJ2190> when i try to log in with the graphical login, it says "A critical error occured."
<EricJ2190> when i try to log in from tty1 it asks for my username, but instead of asking for my password it says "Login incorrect."
<fnordfn> where does a ubuntu live cd mount ipods?
<klerfayt> where should I mount /dev/sr0? /media/?
<malik__> hi guyz can some tell me if konqueror remembers the last tabs which were open b4 we close it?.n if yes how does that settings work?
<Txabi> \/mnt is dead, long live to /media :P
<Jucato> malik__: no it doesn't
<malik__> is there any extension which will do it?.but im guessing there aint coz otherwise some1 wud have said it
<malik__> ?
<JonTec> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<malik__> what abt mouse gestures in konq in kubuntu ?.is it possible to have some mouse gestures like there are in opera?
<fnordfn> HELP i cant find my ipod on a live cd,wheere would it show up?it has files i dearly need
<malik__> use lsusb command
<malik__> it shud tell u where ur ipod is
<JonTec> why can't I login?
<JonTec> Hey guys, I need help. I login, but I can't enter my password... at all. T_T what's wrong?
<EricJ2190> but i can ssh into it
<EricJ2190> oops, i just typed it into the irc window by accident
<EricJ2190> lol did it again
<JonTec> I mean that I can put in my username, but it doesn't ask me for the password.
<malik__> u must have saved ur password
<fnordfn> malik__,  i couldent find it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35685/
<BluesKaj> Evening all :)
<JonTec> how? I can't save the password? I get an incorrect login
<giblets> I'm getting incredibly slow internet speed here.... no proxy config could be detected, not sure if there is a proxy though.
<giblets> hmm
<giblets> any ideas what might be causing this? when I ping google, there's no lost packets... it just took 45 seconds for 6 packets
<fnordfn> i keep getting a error saying Tx packets lost or soemthing form my wifi card in kubuntu itll pick up the signal form all the routers around her but wont let me log on even with a full signal
<malik__> u mean u cant login?................... only can type ur login name?
<vlt> Hello. I'm still on Dapper which means Konqueror 3.5.2. I just found that background-colors of options in an HTML document are not rendered. Why's that?  (Example: <select><option style="background-color:red;">foo</option>...)
<JonTec> malik__:yes
<malik__> okie u can reset ur password
<malik__> goto http://easylinux.info
<malik__> n select ur distro n there u have how to reset ur password
<fnordfn> anyone have a similer problem with wifi in kubuntu?it works fine in ubuntu
<JonTec> malik__: do you mean use the rescue kernel... and use passwd on my username?
<malik__> no
<malik__> if ur installtion is okie n was working b4 n somehow u cant login back into ur comp then just reset the password thingy n it will let u back in
<malik__> just gimme a sec i ll pick out exact thread n may b it ll work for u
<wildcat_19> how can i access an ntfs partition in linux?
<malik__> wioldcat which distro r u usin?
<malik__>  # passwd system_main_username                        this shud do the trick for u if u type it on the command prompt or terminal which ever u wanna call it
<malik__> thats was for jontec
<malik__> i donno how to send personalised question or ans like u r sending me
<malik__> thats why im posting in the main
<wildcat_19> sorry, kubuntu
<JonTec> malik__: it's just typing the user's name at the front of the message
<Murchadh> wildcat_19, mount -t ntfs /dev/name /mnt/point
<JonTec> malik__:everyone can still see it...
<Murchadh> wildcat_19, It's read only, though.
<wildcat_19> thats fine, i just want to be able to play my music
<fnordfn> or just type the first few letters then hit tab
<malik__> oooghh okie.im just a newbie :)............................... well are u on the welcome screen or at command propmt .for jontec?
<JonTec> malik__: I was askin' the question for a friend... lol. he couldn't get an answer out of anyone in here... so I told him to have faith in the IRC channel and asked it for him. :D
<malik__> coz if u r on welcome screen u need to restart the distro n dont boot into the normal kernal but recovery or just command line thingy n there u type that command n hopefully it will solve ur prob
<malik__> its easy thingy n works for xp too like a charm
<malik__> wild cat u need to go into ur root folder n then into media folder to see ur ntfs partitions
<fnordfn> anyone ever have problems with kubntu not letting them logon to a wireless network even if they have a full signal?
<kchev> hi
<kchev> i have a problem
<manchicken> w00t y'all.  Anybody got anything needs working on?
<Admiral_Chicago> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<malik__> yes i need to know if i can make mouse gestures like opera in konqueror?
<malik__> to manchicken
<manchicken> malik__: Yes/.
<knoppix_> hi, i booted from knoppix to make a backup of kubuntu. how do i unmount hda1 ?
<manchicken> malik__: in kcontrol, go to Region & Accessability and then select Input Actions
<malik__> how do i make em work?.n where wud they b located in kubuntu?
<manchicken> is /dev/hda1 mounted to /?
<knoppix_> manchicken:  hmm. i dont know
<knoppix_> adress in preference is  /home/knoppix/desktop ?
<malik__> there is no kcontrol in kubuntu .tyo manchicken
<wildcat_19> im still trying to mount my windows partition, what is the command
<knoppix_> mountpoint : media/hda1
<wildcat_19> i put in sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ and it did not work
<manchicken> malik__: Try settings
<fnordfn> my wifi card works on a live ubuntu cd,could i copy the setings and transfere them to my kubuntu machine?
<malik__> wild cat if u r using kubuntu then ur ntfs n fat partitions r already mounted in /media
<wildcat_19> alright, then amarok should play my music then, correct?
<wildcat_19> i just checked and they are not mounted
<malik__> thats strange but just a tic i ll write the command
<malik__> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Lam_> do ogg files have id3 tags, or is it a different tagging system?
<malik__> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -r -o uid=1000
<malik__> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<wildcat_19> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<malik__> which ever will work
<malik__> okie the partition u r tryin to moiunt whats the windows drive name of that ?
<wildcat_19> c:
<manchicken> What partition is it?
<malik__> thats weird mate then sorry i cant figure out
<malik__> im a newbie myself
<wildcat_19> first partition of first drive
<wildcat_19> its cool
<manchicken> SCSI or IDE?
<EightiesK> ! xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildcat_19> ide
<EightiesK> ! live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<EightiesK> any one know how i can change my display type to vesa in x server
<malik__> manchiken ....in the system settings in kubuntu there are two separate icons one regional n one accessability which one shud i goto?
<EightiesK> i forgot....
<manchicken> Try accessability.
<EightiesK> i can't start x server
<EightiesK> it errors
<malik__> okie.im at input actions
<EightiesK> i know i just need to change it to vesa though
<wildcat_19> malik__: its accesibility, i just did it
<EightiesK> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<EightiesK> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<[Relic] > Anyone awake?
<wildcat_19> manchicken: its an ide drive
<majnoon> nope
<[Relic] > is there any thing that will cause problems if I switch for an amd board to an intel board?  aka will I need to reinstall or will it just detect the hardware changes?
<malik__> i know it is probably rude to say but isnt it fedora 6  or 5 better than kubuntu in terms of usage of memory?
<malik__> last installtion of fedora at tops was using between 2 n 3 hundred mb of ram
<malik__> but this kubuntu is usin abt 700mb
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i do remote desktoping?
<ryanakca> how do you install the ubuntu/feisty build of kernel 2.6.19 onto edgy?
<malik__> i have 1 gig ddr ram n its usin atm abt 970mb of it?.any remedy for that?.................
<etrusco> Hello. Anybody using Feisty with a non-english locale?
<Admiral_Chicago> etrusco: ubuntu+1
<Admiral_Chicago> err #ubuntu+1
<rp-las-canitas-c> hi
<malik__> how do i make my installtion use less ram?........................any idea mr manchicken?
<[Relic] > is it actually using the ram or is it the 3 layer thing that shows all ram allocatted even free memory?
<etrusco> ryanakca: i guess it's not a good idea. It'll have to update udev and some other low-level...
<ryanakca> [Relic] : depends on your kernel
<etrusco> Admiral_Chicago: thanks :-S
<manchicken> malik__: What you mean?  What is using a lot of memory?
<ryanakca> etrusco: I built it from source... but for some reason it seems to be slower that 2.6.17... dunno why, I have half of the options the ubuntu kernel has
<[Relic] > 2.6.17 I think
<ryanakca> [Relic] : no, the architecture it was built for
<ryanakca> bbl
<[Relic] > no clue  duron 1800 going to p4 1.8 since the amd board is shot
<[Relic] > installed from the live cd  :)
<[Relic] > assuming it was donwloaded not created
<malik__> when i open the kde system guard it tells me that it is meanin my comp is usin abt 970 out 1 gig ram
<[Relic] > but it is makred as used, buffer, and unused, then totalled isn't it?
<malik__> i have allaocated my distro abt 2 gig of swap memory but its usin only abt 12 kb of it while hogging the pysical ram
<Jucato> it's supposed to be that way malik__
<manchicken> malik__: What do things like top say you got free?
<kelvie> what's a good KDE program to manage TODO lists? (preferably not korganizer)
<etrusco> malik__: linux is not windows. it doesn't use swap when you don't need to ;-)
<Jucato> malik__: 1) swap is only used when RAM runs out, and 2) accessing RAM is much faster than accessing swap
<Jucato> and 3) you paid for that RAM, why don't you want to use it? :)
<etrusco> malik__: probably most of your memory is showing as "cached" isn't it?
<malik__> but then how come its hogging so much of ram?.i mean fedora was usin at most abt 350 odd mb of ram .n this thing kubuntu is usin nearly all of it
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato. bbl, napping
<malik__> even ubuntu didnt hogg that much ram
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah catch up on some sleep
<Chousuke> malik__: it's not hogging it.
<Chousuke> malik__: it's caching
<Chousuke> It tries to use all available RAM, even if apps don't need it.
<Jucato> malik__: file cache. you can see how much RAM is being allocated to Apps and how much to the cache in KInfoCenter
<Chousuke> to speed up operation.
<manchicken> malik__: You gotta know what's using the memory.
<[Relic] > the graph thing makes it looks like it is all used when the vast majority of it usually isn't
<Chousuke> if apps need the ram, then it's taken from the cache space.
<malik__> in the system load - kde system guard ......................its sayin 971mb used n abt 59 mb free of physical memeory
<manchicken> But what is using it?
<manchicken> A program has to be using it.
<Chousuke> You just have to know that free ram is useless RAM
<Jucato> malik__: take a peek at KInfoCenter
<Chousuke> Hmm
<Chousuke> It seems I currently have 22 MB of free RAM :)
<Chousuke> 400MB is inactive though.
<malik__> i did n its sayin only 5 % free physical memory n im not running anything apart from amarok n irc n amsn
<Chousuke> malik__: that's normal
<Chousuke> it's being used for cache
<Chousuke> as it should be
<Chousuke> I mean, if you have 2 GB of RAM, what use would it be to have 80% of it unused all the time?
<etrusco> malik__: file cache, to be a bit more - but not exactly -precise
<Chousuke> It would be the same as if you had just ~256 MB of ram :P
<etrusco> unix/linux keeps all the files that it reads on memory until some program needs the memory
<malik__> okie thats fine n i get that but how come on the same system fedora was usin less memory n was a little bit faster?
<manchicken> malik__: What program is using the memory?
<etrusco> repharsing :-S  linux keeps in memory all the files it reads, until some program needs the memory
<Jucato> malik__: could be a lot of factors
<wildcat_19> how can i make the buttons on my logitech mx518 work?
<Chousuke> did you run KDE on Fedora as well?
<malik__> yes i had gnome n kde both installed there
<etrusco> Chousuke: the guy won't say "where" the memory is in use, why bother keep on guessing? ;-)
<Chousuke> hmm
<malik__> but i think imlikin kubuntu  coz its doin so far everythin apart from plugins for opera
<Chousuke> true
<otaku-san> Does anyone know if there is a kbfx channel?
<Chousuke> It's 5 am and I haven't even slept yet.
<malik__> well there are alotta processess runnin guyz im just a newbie n dont know which one is which
<Chousuke> well just look at the figures.
<Chousuke> which uses the most ram, and tell us the name of that process.
<etrusco> malik__: open the "KSysguard Performance Monitor" in the System menu
<fnordfn> what are the loc./names of the files that configure my wireless?
<etrusco> anybody feel free to suggest a better program ;-)
<intelikey> etrusco for what ?
<malik__> well i donno what they r but seems like python nkicker n wish n knotify n kicker are the biggest culprits
<malik__> whatever they r
<etrusco> intelikey: see how the ram is used: cached files, kernel memory buffers or application memory
<Chousuke> malik__: You should learn to use proper spelling.
<etrusco> malik__: please do as I suggest :)
<Chousuke> I'm just saying this, but when communicating over irc you only have written language, and it's best to not appear lazy or indifferent about spelling. Even though sadly most won't care.
<malik__> i am reading from Ksysguard
<malik__> what is the process called kded?
<malik__> its taking about 32mb
<fnordfn> thats alot
<fnordfn> !kded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> etrusco "cat /proc/meminfo" + "free -m" + "top"   from the cli    ksysguard in the gui i guess
<malik__> should i kill this process?
<JohnFlux> malik__: haha
<etrusco> malik__: this doesn't matter. VM size for process is wildly influenced but tens of factors
<JohnFlux> malik__: no, don't kill kded :-)
<h08817> so i was just wondering what is the major difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Chousuke> the DE
<JohnFlux> h08817: the default package on the dvd
<etrusco> malik__: switch to the System Load tab
<JohnFlux> h08817: or cd
<JohnFlux> h08817: nothing else
<h08817> so nothing to do with the desktop or anything?
<Chousuke> well, kubuntu has KDE by default
<h08817> so it comes with more programs?
<Chousuke> and ubuntu has gnome.
<Chousuke> but it's possible to install either in both.
<JohnFlux> h08817: right, what Chousuke said
<etrusco> and kubuntu has amarok :D
<Chousuke> so does ubuntu
<malik__> okie im at system load tab ............to etrusco
<h08817> what is amarok?
<Chousuke> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distro. just different default settings.
<intelikey> etrusco yeah that's enough reason for me to not like it  :)
<etrusco> malik__: see the physical memory graph?
<malik__> yes its almost towards the top of the box
<etrusco> malik__: bingo!
<fnordfn> so noone here knw the mnmae of the config file for a wireless card?serius?
<JohnFlux> intelikey: do you understand what those entries in meminfo mean?
<etrusco> malik__: this means it's only cached files! you don't have to worry ;-)
<manchicken> fnordfn: What now?
<intelikey> JohnFlux yeah  why?
<malik__> okie .thanks alot.to all of u guyz for putting up with me.
<JohnFlux> "VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB"
<JohnFlux> heh
<JohnFlux> intelikey: because I've been meaning to try to improve the memory reporting in ksysguard
<etrusco> malik__: np
<JohnFlux> intelikey: but it's hard to find anyone that understands what means what :-)
<malik__> what is katapult?....an installer program for linux?
<JohnFlux> malik__: a popup thingy helper thingy
<JohnFlux> malik__: run it, and press alt+space
<manchicken> katapult is a program runner.
<JohnFlux> +calculator
<JohnFlux> +finder
<JohnFlux> +irc chatter thingy
<JohnFlux> intelikey: what's vmRSS ?
<etrusco> virtual memory resident set size =P
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<fnordfn> manchicken,  i need the location and the names of the files that control my wifi card
<etrusco> the real amount of physical which acessible to the program
<JohnFlux> what if the program is swapped out?
<manchicken> fnordfn: IIRC, most of that is kernel-related.
<JohnFlux> what about mmap space?
<fnordfn> iirc?
<JohnFlux> or graphics memory
<manchicken> if I recall correctly
<JohnFlux> fnordfn:  if i remember correctly
<JohnFlux> manchicken: you recalled wrongly!
<JohnFlux> !smite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> Fair enough.
<JohnFlux> rats, no smite command
<JohnFlux> manchicken: i think you're right actually
* manchicken is cursed with a broadcom, and uses linuxant anyway.
<fnordfn> are they the same in ubuntu as in kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: yes
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: they only differ on the default desktop
<Spitzfire> i didn,t see irc client in ubuntu
<manchicken> fnordfn: kubuntu == (ubuntu - gnome + kde)
<manchicken> (or close enough)
<fnordfn> swwet thanks ive been trying to figure this out for like 1:30
<JohnFlux> etrusco: bah
<fnordfn> yea i know i just wanted to know if i could switch tntuhe ones from ubuntu over to kubu
<etrusco> JohnFlux: memory that's swaped out isn't counted in vmrss.
<JohnFlux> etrusco: memory is too hard to figure out
<JohnFlux> etrusco: ah, interesting
<Spitzfire> people sent me to start on linux to kubuntu
<fnordfn> so iirc and nmap space
<fnordfn> thats it?
<etrusco> JohnFlux: AFAICT mmap'ed address are counted in it too.
<etrusco> JohnFlux: indeed, VM is a pita
<JohnFlux> etrusco: *nod* it would be hard to tell them apart
<JohnFlux> etrusco: i'm the maintainer of ksysguard :/
<etrusco> i hope you're kidding :D
<JohnFlux> i wish!
<etrusco> JohnFlux: or were you testing me? hehe
<intelikey> there is something that doesn't meet the eye about that....  "VmallocChunk:   768056 kB"  but that's with "MemTotal:       255220 kB"   no swap....
<JohnFlux> etrusco: uh yes of course!  well done!
<Spitzfire> i,m giving up on putting ubuntu or kubuntu loadin them up on vm
<intelikey> how can it regester  VmallocTotal:   770040 kB   when there is only 256m  ?
<JohnFlux> VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB
<etrusco> intelikey: lazy alloc?
<JohnFlux> beat that
<JohnFlux> VmallocChunk: 34359702003 kB
<JohnFlux> VmallocUsed:     36016 kB
<intelikey> yeah but how much swap ?
<JohnFlux> um
<intelikey> see i have NO swap
<JohnFlux> either way
<JohnFlux> I have just slightly less than 34359738367kB  of swap!
<manchicken> That's a lot of swap.
<fnordfn> why?how many megs is that?
<JohnFlux> 34TB  give or take
<fnordfn> why?how?
<JohnFlux> i have no idea what VmallocTotal means
<JohnFlux> but it sure isn't my swap or memory size
<fnordfn> I cant find IIRC anywhere on my comp.
<JohnFlux> lol
<etrusco> virtual memory in linux can be more "virtual" than in windows =P
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: "iirc" means "if i recall correctly"
<fnordfn> virtual memory alocated total?
<fnordfn> thanx
<intelikey> nor the alocated vertual machine memory which would over lap all ram + swap for all vm's running.
<manchicken> It's also an IRC client.
<JohnFlux> manchicken: ..  how confusing
<etrusco> linux only really allocate the memory when the "memory" is "touched" (read or written)
<manchicken> JohnFlux: It's a mystery... like me.
<fnordfn> whats a god amount of VM?
<fnordfn> GOOD*
<etrusco> so you can allocate as much memory as you want if you don't actually use it...
<JohnFlux> well i'm happy with 34TB
<intelikey> a god amount would be infinite wouldn't it ????
<fnordfn> thats just overkill
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: you can't really change it
<JohnFlux> depends on if you're in 34 or 64bit mode
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> 32
<fnordfn> cant you resize your swap?isint that vm?or am i confused
<Chousuke> Virtual memory doesn't exist.
<Chousuke> Virtual memory is what you app thinks it has
<Chousuke> it may be more than your swap
<Chousuke> and your physical memory.
<JohnFlux> it can also point to your hard disk
<JohnFlux> or graphics memory
<JohnFlux> or pci address..
<JohnFlux> or serial port
<JohnFlux> probably other things
<JohnFlux> :-D
<fnordfn> ok,so whats a good amount of swap for a 80 gig hd?
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: I always set mine to a 100MB
<intelikey> i never have swap
<fnordfn> huh i gusse i over did it
<Dasnipa`> fnordfn, swap isnt a function of your harddrive space
<etrusco> swap size isn't related to harddisk, but to ram size
<ThePub> it used to be twice your ram, but with as much ram as we have anymore :)
<fnordfn> but you make swap partitions out of your hard disk?
<JohnFlux> etrusco: used to be, grandpa
<Dasnipa`> fnordfn, yeah 1 gb is about typical
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: there used to be this rough guideline
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: which said a good swap size is about the size of your real memory.
<intelikey> and i have heard the arguments against not using swap... as for my wants and needs i don't choose to use swap.
<etrusco> JohnFlux: i was about to complete, "if anything else", but I'm not quite sure the expression meant what I want :-S
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: so if you have 128MB of memory, then make your swap 128MB as well
<Dasnipa`> JohnFlux, the old standard was twice memory...
<ThePub> haven't swap isn't a terribly bad idea, if for some reason you need it then you're not crashing at least ^^
<JohnFlux> Dasnipa`: great-grandpa?
<ThePub> s/haven't/having/
<Spitzfire> how to change the color of irc client this is hard on the eyes
<intelikey> JohnFlux fnordfn another old rule of thumb was (ram x 2) + kernel size  (normally around 4m unpacked)
<JohnFlux> ThePub: I can see that people might rather the OOM just kill a few apps than grind the system to a crawl using swap
<fnordfn> oom?
<JohnFlux> Out Of Memory  manager
<JohnFlux> the thing that decides what to kill when you run out of memory :-)
<JohnFlux> i used to kernel hack heh
<ThePub> JohnFlux: "grind the syustem to a crawl" is hardly representative of using some swap.
<fnordfn> im running a 1.7ghz 512 ram 80gig hd should i use it or not?
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: yes
<JohnFlux> fnordfn: 128MB is fairly good
<JohnFlux> imho
<etrusco> swap is useful so that rarely used apps or rarely used memory inside your apps can be moved to swap to make more room for disk cache :)
<intelikey> fnordfn by all modern standards yes.   but it depends one whether or not you want to really
<JohnFlux> ThePub: if you've run out of memory and relying on swap, your system isn't going to be fun to work with
<etrusco> JohnFlux: lol
<intelikey> etrusco yeah but if you never use over 100m anyway and have three times that....
<ThePub> JohnFlux: Hopefully that isn't the case then eh?  Like I said, it's not a killer to have some for the "just in case it's needed" scenario.
<JohnFlux> ThePub: but like I said, it's not killer to me if the kernel (OOM) just kills the app that's eating all my memory
<fnordfn> !oom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<etrusco> intelikey: sure, but unfortunately it's some years since linux desktops could run on less than 100MB ram :(
<ThePub> JohnFlux: Let's hope it's not important then ^_^
<JohnFlux> ThePub: Indeed :-)
<intelikey> etrusco hah  shows what you know.
<fnordfn> whats edgy recomend for ram?
<draik> I am still having the same issue as yesterday.
<Spitzfire> anyone use vm and get it sorted to run all linux os
<draik> I cannot get the SD card in my Kodak EasyShare C643 to read.
<JohnFlux> Spitzfire: uh, what?
<draik> The camera wants to format the card
<JohnFlux> Spitzfire: vmware you mean?
<draik> Does anybody know of a way around this?
<draik> I want to be able to view the pictures and back them up.
<Spitzfire> john you mind if i call you j
<intelikey> etrusco i ran dapper in 128m  on this box.... i have added another 128 now.   but i have another box with 64m i have ran kubuntu in with no swap... only if i got careless would oomk come into play.
<Spitzfire> keep things short :)
<JohnFlux> Spitzfire: type "jo" then press tab
<Spitzfire> JohnFlux: haha
<Spitzfire> works
<JohnFlux> :-)
<fnordfn> is a celeron M, 64bit?
<Spitzfire> i,m a newbie nob well nots say nob just startin out fresh
<manchicken> No, that's 32
<intelikey> etrusco this box is only using 12m as we speek.
<manchicken> I don't believe there are any 64-bit celeron procs.
<etrusco> intelikey: you're running on text mode? =P
<reggie> hello
<intelikey> etrusco not now i'm not.  and it went up to    15m
<reggie> ?
<sbr> hi guys
<ThePub> etrusco: it can remain pretty slim if you go minimalistic.
<etrusco> hi
<JohnFlux> i remember booting X off of 6 floppies
<JohnFlux> kernel, a few programs, everything in 6 floppies
<ThePub> JohnFlux: Yggdrasil CD boot, more fun ^^
<JohnFlux> ah, those were the days
<JohnFlux> :-D
<JohnFlux> CD's were cheating
<reggie> anybody know how to burn grub bootloader to cdrom?
<ThePub> JohnFlux: not when it's an external panasonic 1/2 speed disk ^^
<JohnFlux> reggie: google?
<etrusco> ThePub, intelikey: i know all of this, but i'm a programmer, and i like firefox, and i keep amule usually, and i like listening to amarok, so... :-P
<intelikey> install and use grub-cd ?
<reggie> ya
<reggie> ya
<reggie> i know
<JohnFlux> intelikey: oh there's a grub-cd ?
<JohnFlux> that's cool
<reggie> i dont have a floppy drive
<intelikey> excuse me it's  grub-disk
<JohnFlux> ThePub: what, _only_ 78Kb/sec ?  Luxury!!
<reggie> i need to burn a bootable grub cd
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> 64 Kb/sec
<intelikey> JohnFlux yes there is a downloadable grub-cd   all it does is runs grub from the cd
<JohnFlux> or whatevr 1/2 speed is
<reggie> is it on main ubuntu site?
<jeff_> Hi, all
<intelikey> unfortunatly i can't use grub  it won't boot my system
<jeff_> Hey, does anyone know if the user icon size in a userlist in KDM is configurable?
<ThePub> jeff_: user icon size?
<reggie> grub keeps corrupting the mbr of my win xp installation when i install it on C: drive
<intelikey> jeff_ of course it is.  it's just a question of how much time and energy you want to spend on it.
<metres> reggie : I use gag boot loader and it works fine
<intelikey> reggie of course it will
<ThePub> So my question is simple.  After installing the ATI proprietary driver TVTime "moves" the picture away when my mouse moves to the second display.  Why?
<reggie> why would it if it is able to sniff out the ntfs
<ThePub> I'm guessing it is related to something related to a video overlay desktop size.
<intelikey> reggie cause the mbr is where it's installing to ???
<reggie> ok then....
<jeff_> intelikey: well, I just finished modifying the default kubuntu theme to include a user list.  I was hoping there was something I could put in the XML.
<reggie> so your saying it installs it inside the xp partition?
<intelikey> jeff_ i'm sure there is.  i'm sorry i don't have the easy answer for you.
<jeff_> ThePub: Yeah, when you use a userlist in KDM, you can specify icons for each user (like a face or racecar, etc) -- I'm trying to make them larger.
<intelikey> reggie no
<intelikey> reggie the mbr is outside the xp partition
<reggie> ok :)
<reggie> im getting somewhere
<intelikey> reggie the mbr is the first 512 bites of the disk itself
<jeff_> intelikey: That's ok -- I'm looking through docs.kde.org, although the HTML help doesn't seem to deal with theme creation at all.
<reggie> this has been driving me crazy for 3 days
<intelikey> !grub | reggie
<ubotu> reggie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reggie> ok thanks ive been through the grub howto link however i have a question
<jeff_> intelikey: Actually, looking through the docs, it looks like the current version of KDM wants to scale user icons to 48x48, but may show larger sizes in the future.  In case you were curious.
<reggie> where it says INSTalling grub to other disks
<metres> Do anyone know why windows volume manager corrupt my kubuntu partition ?
<enyawix> what mail server is it that acts like sendmail on install?
<enyawix> qmail or postfix
<intelikey> jeff_ k  thanks for the fish.
<reggie> is it possible to put grub on a cdrom to boot from?
<intelikey> enyawix postfix
<reggie> they dont say
<enyawix> thanks
<intelikey> reggie it is indeed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reggie> ok ill search again
<intelikey> reggie there is also a pre-built iso for that.  goggle can find it.
<reggie> thanks
<reggie> i will search
<intelikey> </sp!> jewgle
<reggie> i found thaanks
<reggie> thanks
<intelikey> yeah that too  :)
<reggie> im just tired
<intelikey> i just can't spell
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> some times i have trubble spelling 'a'
<mathieu_>  /join #kde-devel
<mathieu_> blah
<mathieu_> is there a way to make kscreensaver NOT apply keypress to underlying app?
<desterkin> I just installed ndiswrapper-utils, and the appropriate driver. Install looked good, but iwconfig shows AP Invalid.
<desterkin> Also, lshw -C network lists the entry for the wireless card as disabled.
<intelikey> mathieu_ if you could cause the screensaver to focus input to a null app
<intelikey> i mean i'm sure it can be done
<mathieu_> so many time I have quanta running, then kscreensaver starts and introduce fatal error in my PHP code when I hit a key to return to my desktop
<intelikey> or could readin a blank keymap when screensaver starts and reset it when it drops out.
<mathieu_> I;'d rather have a checkbox :P
<intelikey> oh   there may be one.   i don't mess with screen savers
<intelikey> apm blanks my screen if inactive for 15 minutes...
<mathieu_> well I set it at 1 min. so my sneaky coworkers dont... err.. sneak :P
<intelikey> mathieu_ hehhe yeah.
<intelikey> make them hack your box,  that'll teach 'em    :)
<intelikey> mathieu_ and that's with password ?     i would have thought the pasword reader would catch the input.
<mathieu_> w/o password
<intelikey> dapper running kde in less than 30m of ram as we speek...
<mathieu_> actually I set password 90 seconds later
<mathieu_> so in this case no problem
<mathieu_> I guess I could kjust fix that
<mathieu_> but still... id have loved an option
<mathieu_> 30m??
<intelikey> yeah free -m   -/+ buffers/cache:         27        222
<intelikey> used 27m   free  222m
<intelikey> it's only got 114m allocated  proving that 128m is still enough if the apps don't get too hungry
<intelikey> the only thing running in kde is konqueror and kicker  at this time.    there are 12 shells running system wide
<Jucato> can anyone view this SVG in Konqueror? http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-edgy.svg (it displays in Firefox and Opera)
<Dr_willis> In the status bar..  "A Legal svg document requires a <sgv> root element"
<Dr_willis> it aint showing here. :)
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> so it's not Kubuntu-specific. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> works in opera :)
<Jucato> like what I said :)
<Dr_willis> try it in links!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> works in elinks
<jeff_> Hi, all
<mathieu_> lo
<jeff_> Anyone have any idea why Amarok will only show me /home and /media when I try to build a collection?
<jeff_> Interestingly, Konqueror does the same thing to me.
<mathieu_> hidden files
<jeff_> Even though doing a ls at / will show me everything.
<mathieu_> i guess theres a bot command...
<Dr_willis> Thats a 'feature'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<unix_infidel> will fawn have the same "feature"?
<Jucato> no
<Dr_willis> proberly
<mathieu_> unix_infidel: no
<unix_infidel> spectacular.
<abattoir> unix_infidel: i's been removed in edgy itself
<Jucato> didn't you read the Herd1 release notes?
<mathieu_> (from what I read, anyway)
<jeff_> Dr_willis: thanks. sounds like it.
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_willis> no? heh they got that many complaints about it?
<jeff_> mathieu_: thanks for your help.
<Jucato> abattoir: not in edgy yet, afaik
* Dr_willis dident get the memo.
<abattoir> Jucato: i think there was an update...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i dont get paid to read release notes :P
<unix_infidel> not for a desktop OS anyway :P
<Jucato> abattoir: no update for kubuntu-default-settings, so that would be a 'no'
<Dr_willis> I sort of like the .hidden thing - keeps the wife from getting lost when shes  loading a file.
<unix_infidel> maybe it should be an installer option.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: they will be trying to implement something different but still usable
<mathieu_> i can confirm its not in feisty anymore
<Dr_willis> Heh - yea. a 'per user' feature would be best i guess.
<abattoir> Jucato: well, you should know...
<Jucato> abattoir: heh yeah. I keep tabs on it :)
<abattoir> Jucato: you keep tabs on *everything* :P
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Jucato> there has been no update for k-d-s, so it won't be affected :P
<Dr_willis> Is the default 'samba config' now set to not share homes?
<Dr_willis> i just instatalled samba on thus box and noticed that.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I think something like grayed-out folders for the root stuff or something...
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  the problem i see with 'user friendly tweaks' like this is that it often makes it harder for 'support people (like us)' to help users trouble shoot.. because we have to work around the idiot-proofing :)
<intelikey> they have to protect the precious os for the damned owner/users ...
<intelikey> it's really sad that people think that way.
<Dr_willis> Its not like a user can trash stuff by poking around /,  :)
<Dr_willis> even now with the .hidden you can still type in /etc/ to get there
<mathieu_> but *not* where it would make sense though (like that amarok collection dialog)
<Jucato> intelikey: not all users are as smart as you
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> most are smarter.
<Dr_willis> I find it odd that a music collection wouldent be in the users home dir. :)
<Jucato> I doubt it :P
<Jucato> Dr_willis: some put it in other partitions, which they (wrongly?) mount in /mnt
<Dr_willis> but i have 7 hard drives on this box... so i got trash scattered all over.. but all the extra hd's have links on the users desktop. :P
<intelikey> how many refuse to use propritary krap on general principal ?   that should be enough said right there.
<mathieu_> Dr_willis: my collection is on a NAS
<mathieu_> i guess im not alone
<Dr_willis> I made a 'drives' dir with links to all the other drives and other 'shares' that sits in the  users home dir.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: that's smart :)
<Jucato> at least for me
<Dr_willis> I consoldated all my usb/nas/fileservers - into this one box.
<stefano> hi to all
<mathieu_> well i would never give up my nslu2
<Dr_willis> i kept loseing fileservers.. (where did i hook that one up to....)
<stefano> I need help for a problem with my pen sub wifi
<Jucato> off to lunch
<Dr_willis> mathieu_,  i got one.. found it a little flakey.. so i moved the usb drives to a fileserver.
<mathieu_> flakey?
<stefano> can someone help me?
<intelikey> !wifi | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> mathieu_,  yep.. it would just 'lose connection' every so often.. and other weirdness.. never did track it down.
<mathieu_> ok. you unsnlung'ed it?
<Dr_willis> I think i still got it in the closet.
<Dr_willis> I used the unslung stuff also to try to get it more stable..
<Dr_willis> been a few months now since i last used it.
<Dr_willis> perhaps a year even.
<Dr_willis> i need to give it to my brother. :)
<ScottA> I need help. I am a SERIOUS n00b to linux.
<Dr_willis> he gets all my old stuff
<mathieu_> mine's used as a bittorrent client and a NZB parser, as well as a poor-man's firewall and i got 0 complaint so far (2yrs)
<Dr_willis> ScottA,  #1 ask a question.
<stefano> ohok...but I have kubuntu...is the info the same?
<ScottA> srry
<ScottA> I recently installed kubuntu 6.10 on my computer
<ScottA> (dual booted)
<stefano> it's great
<ScottA> and I cannot get KDE to start.
<stefano> but I have a strange problem with the wifi usb pen
<ScottA> ...
* intelikey still wonders if ScottA is planing on asking a question any time soon
<ScottA> I did.
<intelikey> hmmm i don't see it
<stefano> after few hours the connection drops down...and the pen is no more recognised until I restart
<Dr_willis> ScottA,  you mean when you get to the 'kdm login screen' you enter your user/password and what happens?
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: "Why isn't KDE starting?"
<mathieu_> ScottA: does the login manager start at all? (does X start)
<stefano> I thought I need the right driver
<ScottA> I get the scott@Scott: prompt.
<intelikey> purpleposeidon you see that in what he said ?
<Dr_willis> ScottA,  has it EVER gotten to a pretty graphical Login screen ?
<ScottA> no
<stefano> But I'm not sure becouse of anyway the pen is recognised automatically...and works fine
<mathieu_> ScottA: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ScottA> hld
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: is that not what he wants to know?
<mathieu_> look for the (EE) (errors) lines
<intelikey> purpleposeidon maybe.  are we supposed to guess that kind of thing?      ass-u-me it.
<ScottA> back
<jefri> wow, beryl is preety nice
* purpleposeidon resists
* Dr_willis does also
<mathieu_> ScottA: so..?
<ScottA> u want me to try that command?
* Dr_willis wanders off.
<ScottA> brb
<mathieu_> yes this should output many lines to your screen which will help diagnose the problem
<ScottA> thx.
<ScottA> brb
<intelikey> see
<mathieu_> oh wow i thought he was on a diferent box heh
<inteliwasp> is there a way to force my processor on my laptop to maintain full speed?
<ScottA> _matheiu: I tried what you said. It said "Server Error: No screens found"
<ScottA> then just gave me the scott@Scott ~$: prompt again.
<intelikey> ScottA sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> answer all qestions carefully and correctly.
<flake> sry if this is offtopic, but where can i find an irc dealing with art / acrylics?
<intelikey> flake /list *art*
<flake> thank you
<nick125_> ls
<nick125_> anyhere that can help me get sound juicer working with mp3>
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the kubuntu faq has some info on mp3 ussage with specific programs.
<Dr_willis> not sure if it mentions soundjuicer. (never used that one)
<intelikey> Jucato thank you.   and good by all you my friends in here.  i should spend not so much time in here henceforth.
<Jucato> O.o
<burepe> I installed drupal with synaptic in ubuntu, but I don't know where it installed to. Anyone know?
<noiesmo> burepe, I think it goes into /usr/share
<burepe> but isn't apache at /var/www/? Do I move it there?
<noiesmo> burepe, it does some fancy linking I thinks
<burepe> Can I ask you a question about apache
<burepe> ?
<noiesmo> burepe, any web apps like joomla,geelkog phpmyadmin i normally manually install download the source or zips and extract them were I want ie /var/www
<noiesmo> burepe, ask away
<burepe> I changed the apache2-default folder name bacause I wasn't sure where to put my site files and then I get access denied when going to http://localhost/
<burepe> I think I changed the permissions when I changed the name
<burepe> I changed it back though
<burepe> but it is still like that
<burepe> Actually I might not have remembered the directory name corrrectly and that is the problem. Can you tell me the name of the Apache directory in /var/www/?
<noiesmo> burepe, hmmm it should be apache2-default
<burepe> ok
<burepe> then should I change the permissions?
<noiesmo> burepe, ok lets check whats in /var/www/apache2-default is there an index.html file in there
<burepe> a bunch
<burepe> different language ones
<burepe> one sec
<noiesmo> burepe, ok try http://localhost/index.html
<noiesmo> burepe, or try loading one thats there
<burepe> access forbidden
<noiesmo> burepe, your access denied might be because you are not allowed to list file only load if you know what I mean
<noiesmo> burepe, did you put a .haccess file in there
<momal> anyone have any ideas on how i can disable all my usb ports? So people can't come and plug there ipod in and charge it from the computer ?... Without having to reboot to re-enable them.
<burepe> no but it was working before I changed the file name. It was like welcome to apache
<noiesmo> burepe, did you edit anything in /etc/apache2 folder
<burepe> no] 
<burepe> just the name
<noiesmo> burepe, this is the permisions etc on one my web folders drwxr-xr-x  21 www-data www-data    4096 2006-04-28 23:44 mambo
<MukiEX> How do I run an X Window in a new display?
<momal> burepe: what you mean you changed the name?
<MukiEX> Oh screw it, I'll just log in as a new person.
<burepe> i changed the directory name
<noiesmo> burepe, in any of the /etc/apache2 files also maybe restart apache
<momal> or /etc/apache2? or folder where your webfiles are?
<burepe> from "apache2-default" to "apache"
<burepe> in /var/www/
<burepe> what is in /etc/apache2 ?
<momal> /etc/apache2 = config files
<noiesmo> burepe, /etc/apache2 is all the config files etc
<momal> if you cahnged /var/www/apache2-default to just apache
<momal> it means it slooking for apache2-default
<momal> until you cahnge it in the config files
<burepe> I changed it aback after I got access denied but it is still not working
<burepe> basically I got it all installed but I don't know how to use it. I don't even know where I put the files for my site.
<ritalin> hi
* ritalin is downloading kubuntu now
<burepe> noisemo should I change that directory's permissions to the one you told me?
<momal> burepe: want me to help set you up for apache ?
* noiesmo hands over burepe to momal as he really seems to want to help
<momal> :p
<burepe> sure
<burepe> I changed the apache2-default folder name bacause I wasn't sure where to put my site files and then I get access denied when going to http://localhost/
<burepe> I set it up but then I messed it up :)
<momal> i'll talk via pm since i'll be pasting few big things :)
<noiesmo> !xgl | chrismo
<ubotu> chrismo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<majnoon> (ok if you asleep TALK UP )
<Matthew> I need help with my computer. I was watching a movie w/ kaffiene while try to un-rar a bunch of files...long story short, I had to do a hard restart, and now when I play a movie under anything, I get a blue box for video, but the sound is intact.
<Matthew> I'm using Dapper
<Matthew> I've already reinstalled Kaffeine and Xine, but that didn't help at all
<jbruckman> what's the package for xine mp3 supprt?
<Matthew> jbruckman, try mpg123
<Matthew> jbruckman, sudo apt-get install mpg123
<jbruckman> i thought it was something simple like libxine-extras
<jbruckman> but i can't remember exactly what it is
<RodimusPrime> i am running kubuntu on amd athlon 64
<Matthew> jbruckman, I just know that it works for me...
<RodimusPrime> i tried installing azureus and it bombed
<jbruckman> matther: ok, thanks.
<jbruckman> matthew: ok, thanks.
<Matthew> jbruckman, no prob...
<RodimusPrime> will azureus-gjc work ? ... I have read some issues with it stopping after a few minutes of download
<RodimusPrime> anyone experienced that ?
<burepe> momal: I don't have my nic registered. I just want to make sure you can see what I wrote in the pm. can you?
<momal> nope can't... but im writing up a quick tutorial for you :)
<jbruckman> matthew: it can't find that package. I'm running kubuntu dapper, btw
<momal> so i'll link you once im done :)
<burepe> thanks
<Matthew> I'm having trouble playing video w/ kaffiene. I had to do a hard reset whilst watching a movie, and now no video shows up, only audio comes through. I've already tried reinstalling kaffeine and xine...no help
<Matthew> jbruckman, let me take a look, brb
<beau> so this is where to get help eh?
<Matthew> jbruckman, the command is sudo apt-get install mpg123
<jbruckman> Matthew: That's what I typed, and the mpg123 package can't be found.
<Matthew> jbruckman, ok, do this instead...
<jbruckman> Matthew: what repos are you using?
<Matthew> jbruckman, you need to changes your sources.list file...do you know how to do that?
<Matthew> jbruckman, I use all of them
<beau> well when you get a chance i have a question im unable to su to root from console i get wuth failure
<jbruckman> yeah, i think i forgot to add multiverse.
<jbruckman> one sec.
<beau> auth i mean
<Matthew> can anyone help me w/ my problem?
<noiesmo> !root | beau
<ubotu> beau: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<beau> ty
<noiesmo> np
<Matthew> ok...no help to be found...hmmm
<beau> awsome
<beau> that was easy
<Matthew> jbruckman, did that work for you?
<jbruckman> Matthew: yeah, thanks a lot
<Matthew> jbruckman, no problem
<Matthew> have fun!
<beau> ok so now eh is there a urpmi for Kubuntu?
<noiesmo> Matthew, maybe something happen to your kaffeine settings in your home folder does it work for other users
<beau> i had installed for mandriva
<Matthew> noiesmo, I don't have any other users on my computer....perhaps I should create one and try that?
<noiesmo> Matthew, wouldn't hurt
<Matthew> noiesmo, thanks, by the way.
<Matthew> ok...brb...
<noiesmo> beau, maybe its like apt-get or aptitude
<noiesmo> beau, type > man apt-get
<noiesmo> beau, here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<beau> wow that gave me tons to look over
<noiesmo> beau, if you add universe and multiverse to each line in your sources.list that is not commented out then do apt-get update you will get access to many more packages but please note there are legal/copyright issues etc with them
<Admiral_Chicago> gonzo?
<Admiral_Chicago> maikeru: there you are
<beau> wow so hmmmm thats alot
<beau> so to get a pkg from the console id type apt-get amarok ?
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get install amarok
<beau> install i got it..see amarok wont play streaming audio for me
<beau> the play list downloads and all the song title shows up but no sound
<beau> i got system sounds so thats ok but not on amarok
<noiesmo> then you can do sudo apt-cache search amarok see what other packages referance to amarok
<olegfink> what a dull thing: in edgy liblablgtk-ocaml depends on unexistent ocaml-base-nox-3.09.1 while in feisty on normal 3.09.2
<maikeru> Admiral_Chicago  Yeah Im here
<olegfink> and they say they cannot fix it ;)
<Matthew> noiesmo, I tried it under another user, and it didn't work...got an audio driver problem
<beau> just the arts and xine engines came up
<beau> i got that those already from adept
<beau> lol
<noiesmo> Matthew, well its not profile related have you tried another player enven if having to install does sound work normally
<noiesmo> beau, for streaming I use streamtuner havent tried stream thru amarok but use amarok for me mp3's
<Matthew> noiesmo, I tried other players, but they just shutdown right after they are initialized, and there is usually sound w/ kaffiene.
<Matthew> beau, you might be interested in using xmms to stream music...
<noiesmo> Matthew, man that kinda suks, do you get or any sound is it system wide
<chrismo> Matthew: maybe you need to covert the video to Ogg
<beau> ill try that man you guys are so helpfull
<Matthew> noiesmo, no I get sound when I stream vids online...and I also get sound when I play movies, just no video output
<beau> OMG!!!!!! ITS WORKING THANK YOU!!!!!
<user____> 
<beau> gee wiz that was so easy
<user____>   
<Matthew> lol @ beau
<Matthew> in a nice way
<beau> hahaha
<beau> now i can listen to the air traffic controllers
<noiesmo> Matthew, in kaffeine under xine-engine paramaters have you check video settings etc maybe try some others
<lascar> evening/morning to all
<Matthew> noiesmo, nah, I already took a look, it looks fine (although I'm really not an expert...)
<Matthew> chrismo, nope, I've been watching .avi movies for about a month now
<noiesmo> Matthew, same sorry maybe someone will come on line later that knows
<user____> faq
<Matthew> noiesmo, oh well, thanks so much for your help anyways!
<noiesmo> np
<user____> mae  fake
<Matthew> noiesmo, If I can't find a solution, I'll just reinstall Kubuntu...no biggie
<Byan> my sound doesn't work..
<Byan> how do I fix it?
<noiesmo> Byan, type alsamixer in terminal
<lascar> who knows a really good bitorrent client for linux, besides Azureus and Ktorrent?
<jeisma> isi t possible to password-protect folders on kubuntu?
<noiesmo> lascar, i use bittornado find it goood
<Byan> noiesmo: it uses the wrong device
<lascar> noiesmo: i'll give it a try
<noiesmo> lascar,  bittornado-gui - bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface
<noiesmo> Byan, ok what sound card you got
<lascar> noiesmo: roger that
<Byan> noiesmo: SB live
<noiesmo> Byan, type lspci in terminal and see if it tells you what sonund card is
<noiesmo> Byan, have you got onbaord as well
<jeisma> you can't password protect folders?
<Byan> noiesmo: it does and alsamixer -c 1 opens up that device
<noiesmo> Byan, maybe you need to disable onboard card in bios
<beau> you guys are too smart
<Byan> noiesmo: I don't have to do that in windows
<Byan> how do I select the SB live
<Byan> make it primary, ect.
<lotusleaf> jeisma: kgpg may be what you're looking for
<noiesmo> Byan, i don't care about windows
<beau> no one does really
<beau> lol
<jeisma> lotusleaf what is that?
<lotusleaf> !kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<lotusleaf> jeisma: something which does what you're looking for, and then some
<jeisma> lotusleaf: how do i go about installing it?
<Byan> noiesmo: my point is that, the device is installed, and working, there is no reason for me to have to disable my integrated in order to use my PCI card
<lotusleaf> jeisma: are you using kubuntu?
<beau> i had a weird problem with ubuntu..when i ran the live cd it stopped my cpu fan
<jeisma> lotusleaf: yes
<lotusleaf> jeisma: well from the command line you can type sudo apt-get install kgpg
<lotusleaf> jeisma: or in your package manager (Adept or Synaptic whichever one you use) you can search for and install it from there.
<noiesmo> Byan, i was only joking i don't know how to set it with alsa but htats just what id do as if i have a sound live i wouldnt be using my onboard on anyway
<jeisma> !crash
<ubotu> debug is ~= /.//
<jeisma> waht do i do when this happen
<jeisma> jeisma@Kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kgpg
<jeisma> Password:
<jeisma> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeisma> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jucato> not again?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jeisma> why does that happen often?
<lotusleaf> jeisma: I don't know, I use Synaptic in Kubuntu :)
<jeisma> lotusleaf: now that i installed it, now how do i use it?
<lotusleaf> jeisma: first you want to make your own gpg key
<jeisma> k how?
<lotusleaf> jeisma: plz join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jeisma> ha how do i do that?
<lotusleaf> type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> jeisma: it happens when Adept (or apt-get) is suddenly closed when it's still doing something
<jeisma> ok i'm in there
<tony__> hi guys...i am a complete noob trying to shed myself of windows completely..i have downloaded adobe flash player for a website..and it says i can't simply run the installer from a gui...but have to do it in konsole..i'm using edgy eft...any help?
<tony__> i have the installer in this file..../home/tony/downloads/install_flash_player_7_linux
<lascar> bittornado blows
<tony__> try azureus..it's a good torrent program
<lascar> tony: did you extract the installer
<lascar> tony: no thanx
<tony__> yes...extracted and everything
<tony__> here's the point i'm having trouble with "Navigate to this directory and from the command line type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer (Note: this can only be run from the command line)"
<tony__> how do i navigate to that folder in konsole?
<beau> cd
<lascar> tony: yeah, what beau said
<vader> tony__, what I would do is cd Desktop/<package>
<beau> i would do a pwd from the console then change to the right /dir with cd
<beau> of use ls from the home /dir
<lascar> does anyone know any other bittorrent clients besides Azureus, Ktorrent, and Bittornado?
<beau> to see your correct path
<Admiral_Chicago> i want a script to run everytime KDE is starts. i have it in the directory, and everything. i just need to set the permissions
<tony__> woohoo..thanks guys
<beau> np
<tony__> cd...i should have remembered that from my dos days!!
<Admiral_Chicago> what's the command chmod...
<beau> chmod changes file permission
<beau> example chmod ugo+wrx fill name
<beau> would gve user group owner permission to read write and exeute
<beau> or chown really does the same
<beau> i think
<beau> i just use chmod
<tony__> it looks like it worked...thanks guys...
<lascar> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<beau> no prob tony
<lascar> ::bows::
<beau> its gotten quiet
<unix_infidel> beau: that just means people are enjoying their OS instead of trying to learn new and awersome l33t compile time flagz0rs
<beau> hahaha
<beau> true true
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> or they're spending time reading on how to do those awesome l33t compile time flagz0rs
<beau> or surfing p-ron
<beau> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm converting mp3s to .ogg what should be teh bit rate etc
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: depends, how sensitive are your ears.
<beau> id stick with orignial
<seven11> error on apt-get update
<seven11> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<seven11>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<beau> just to be safe
<unix_infidel> i know people who dont know the difference b/e properly enocoded 96 and 320
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel: not that sensitive. i think i'd like to keep the current encoding
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: i believe there are some conversion scripts out there.
<unix_infidel> you just define the proper options.
<Admiral_Chicago> basically i would like the oggs to be smaller than the mp3s and same quality
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel: soundconvertor is the package
<Admiral_Chicago> so keep the same amount?
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: like i said, can you tell the difference b/w the current bitrate, lower bitrate or VBC?
<unix_infidel> erm VBR
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't even know what that means...
<unix_infidel> variable bit rate.
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_bitrate
<Admiral_Chicago> no no i mean i know what it is, just not the difference
<unix_infidel> dif b/w CBR and VBR?
<Admiral_Chicago> err give me a sec
<seven11> anyone a idea about the update error Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<beau> what did you type in?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just going to go with 192 kbps
<seven11> sudo apt-get update
<beau> wow its working for me.....your trying to use gzip?
<beau> or update it?
<seven11> i get Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)      on some packages when i do sudo apt-get update
<beau> wow
<beau> wht pkg areyou trying to get?
<seven11> just update my package list
<burepe> !skype] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beau> i dont know man its working for me
<burepe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<beau> weird
<beau> i wish i could send email on my unix accnt
<jorge__> HOLA
<beau> hola
<sukka-4-luv> what a kick in the face
<jorge__> necesito ayuda urgente de kubuntu
<jorge__> alguien me puede ayudar?
<beau> oh man
<beau> whats a kick i nthe face?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | jorge__
<ubotu> jorge__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sukka-4-luv> reactos
<sukka-4-luv> it works
<jorge__> ok gracias
<sukka-4-luv> its windoze, yet its not
<beau> puke
<beau> i totaly dropped windoze
<sukka-4-luv> me too
<beau> after it locked me out and woldnt take my key
<beau> that was on the box
<sukka-4-luv> but its a gnu/gpl type of windows
<beau> i said pee on it
<sukka-4-luv> sssssssssssssssssss
<sukka-4-luv> pissin on m$
<sukka-4-luv> shake, shake
<beau> drip drip
<sukka-4-luv> its kinda neet
<beau> where you get it from?
<sukka-4-luv> reactos.org... alpha only
<beau> koo il lgive a look see
<sukka-4-luv> linux is still supreem
<beau> maybe im trying to send email with my unix accnt and its not orking
<beau> yeha linux is the kill
<sukka-4-luv> f-unix
<sukka-4-luv> go bsd
<beau> its a free shell accnt
<Jucato> uh oh...
<sukka-4-luv> what uh oh
<beau> kernel panic?
<Jucato> anyone else notified of an xorg update?
<sukka-4-luv> yeeowza
* Jucato wonders if it's safe
<beau> no xorg update
<Jucato> xserver-xorg
<sukka-4-luv> negatory
<Jucato> hm...
<sukka-4-luv> kde 4 up n runnin
<beau> eh question how to use finger command from console?
<beau> i cant hit nothing but myself
<sukka-4-luv> for finger to work you need to know a user
<beau> im trying to hit a eh place
<sukka-4-luv> use whois first
<beau> from console?
<sukka-4-luv> yup
<sukka-4-luv> konsole
<beau> bash: whois: command not found
<beau> eh o.0
<sukka-4-luv> im thinkin old unix commands
<sukka-4-luv> sorry
<sukka-4-luv> whosi bau
<sukka-4-luv> #whois beau
<beau> return 0
<beau> just gives me a new line
<sukka-4-luv> whois google.com
<sukka-4-luv> try that
<beau> i tried with the # symbol and i get nothing
<beau> just a new line
<sukka-4-luv> just whosis
<beau> maybe i need to be root?
<beau> when i try just whois i gt command not found
<beau> not as root neither :(
<sukka-4-luv> finger works fine
<beau> crap
<beau> i suck
<sukka-4-luv> suck no, new es
<kory> sudo apt-get install whois
<sukka-4-luv> yes
<sukka-4-luv> no
<beau> its going
<sukka-4-luv> type this command: whois yahoo.com
<beau> sweet i looked for it on adept abnd it didnt show
<beau> AWSOME
<beau> thanx kory
<beau> im rocking now
<kory> anytime... used to be in by default... wasn't in Dapper either I think
<beau> yah i noticed i had to install finger
<beau> whois didnt show up on adept
<kory> I wonder if there's a network tools meta package out there
<beau> the Konsole is king
<sukka-4-luv> damn skippy
<sukka-4-luv> im fingering yahoo
<beau> im under the impression of this windows is a lazy mans OS
<beau> on linux you have to lean stuff or your screwed
<beau> just a thought
<kory> well, Windows is made with the lowest common denominator in mind
<beau> hahaha
<beau> and most MAC ppl are snobs
<beau> im on a mac i cant get a virus
<sukka-4-luv> if it werent for low class... windoze'd have no class
<beau> WTFE
<beau> macs geez
<sukka-4-luv> hey, i resent that... my mac runs bsd
<beau> mine runs OS X
<beau> lol
<kory> you should check your filters in Adept... I mean, CLI is faster, but whois does show up
<sukka-4-luv> yers runs bsd too
<beau> ill be dogged its coming
<beau> up
<sukka-4-luv> i have abolutley no respect for apple
<beau> maybe i mistyped earlier
<beau> you have an ipod?
<sukka-4-luv> me?
<beau> yes
<sukka-4-luv> yeah, its defective by design
<beau> totaly and it costs more to fix than you pay for it
<beau> dont get a zune those things are drab
<sukka-4-luv> zune is M$ ware
<beau> ill stick to players that want you to use their music service
<beau> dint*
<beau> dont*
<sukka-4-luv> f-that, i got a zen too
<beau> i got a philips
<sukka-4-luv> creative supports open-source
<sukka-4-luv> sunset, yer an aussie eh?
<sukka-4-luv> gotta love whis
<beau> good stuff
<sukka-4-luv> good ol unix commands, brings a tear to my eye
<beau> windows commands brings a pain to my stomach
<beau> lol
<sukka-4-luv> information is power
<beau> mitnick is king
<beau> was anyway
<sukka-4-luv> lets bring fortran back
<beau> oh god not that
<beau> i can barely do php
<sukka-4-luv> fortran old but still powerful
<beau> yes it is i tried to learn it
<beau> a long with many others
<sukka-4-luv> if u learn fortran, everything else is ez
<beau> got that right
<sukka-4-luv> well xept pytjon
<sukka-4-luv> python
<beau> nighmare
<beau> i cant wait till my das keyboard shows up
<sukka-4-luv> i got this python book, its like 14 inches thick, 3000+ pages
<beau> WOW
<sukka-4-luv> and im only on page 3
<beau> dang
<RodimusPrime> ermm in order to play movies in a amd64 what codecs do i need ?
<sukka-4-luv> 2997 more to go
<RodimusPrime> i can't play my movies
<beau> what player you using?
<RodimusPrime> beau, tried kmplayer, and kaffiene
<sukka-4-luv> do what i do... vmware to run windoze in linux
<RodimusPrime> beau, now trying to install vlc
<beau> ok
<RodimusPrime> beau, which one works ?
<RodimusPrime> tried downloading the codecs from mplayer.hu but it doesn't work either
<beau> i dontdo movies i play one ok and i get the fbi warning and nothing else p;lays no menus or anything
<beau> i was using kaffine
<sukka-4-luv> i use totem
<RodimusPrime> beau, codecs ?
<sukka-4-luv> ndiswrapper
<beau> dont know about codes mine just works partway
<sukka-4-luv> use ndiswrapper... with win32 codecs
<beau> your smart sukka
<beau> damn guru
<sukka-4-luv> who me???
<beau> yeah you
<sukka-4-luv> nah, im a noob too
<RodimusPrime> sukka-4-luv, that will work with amd64 even ?
<sukka-4-luv> i just read alot
<sukka-4-luv> the answer to that i dont kow
<beau> im a n00b too real n00b b4 i got kubuntu i had mandriva
<RodimusPrime> sukka-4-luv, just install ndiswrapper ? or do i need to do some stuff
<beau> beforethat i had mandrak 10
<sukka-4-luv> u go beau
<sukka-4-luv> kubuntu rox
<beau> Kubuntu is the bomb
<beau> just installed it today
<sukka-4-luv> i did this sudo apt-get ndiswrapper and then did a re-config
<beau> my official cd arrived
<sukka-4-luv> i d/l mine
<sukka-4-luv> in 40 mins in bsd
<beau> i did that too but i got an I/O error during butn
<beau> burn
<Byan> anyone have any ideas -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/QnQGdk89.html
<sukka-4-luv> 4.21 gigs... and then gnome-toasted it
<beau> i got open bsd too but it wouldnt boot from cd :(
<sukka-4-luv> i installed freebsd over nfs
<sukka-4-luv> str8 to the raid
<sukka-4-luv> re-boot... re-stripe
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: you've tried the fbsd live cd?
<beau> speaking of raid i got 3 HDDS in here and cant access my 3rd the storage drive
<sukka-4-luv> took 98 hrs... 2.335 tb of raid 0
<beau> 2 TB GAWD!!!!
<sukka-4-luv> ultra 3 scsi
<sukka-4-luv> yeah, i gotta biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig raid
<beau> i guess
<sukka-4-luv> 1.92 taken up
<beau> oh lord
<beau> your.....the internet
<unix_infidel> this is a personal raid array?"
<sukka-4-luv> im the moovie king
<unix_infidel> holy jebus.
<sukka-4-luv> yeah
<sukka-4-luv> i bought it from my last job
* unix_infidel sends this MPAA to sukka-4-luv's house :P
<sukka-4-luv> cheep too
<beau> so you got ftp set up
<beau> i could use some movies
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: how much for the entire setup and racks?
<sukka-4-luv> raid is local only
<beau> $hit
<sukka-4-luv> i think i spent about 3000 for the hdd array... 8u rackmount, mylex controller
<beau> dewd im so moving in with you LOL
<sukka-4-luv> 22 hdds hot swappable
<unix_infidel> wow, that's rediculously cheap.
<unix_infidel> you could've made mad profit on it.
<sukka-4-luv> yeah, but its mine, all mine
<beau> MWWWAAAHAHAHAH
<sukka-4-luv> my boss paid something lik 350k on it
<sukka-4-luv> gotta lovechapter 13 bankrupsy... plus my boss is also a long-time fam friend
<beau> nice
<beau> i need some rack mount going on
<sukka-4-luv> i had to buy 3 g4s, and the raid in a complete package
<beau> or maybe a 1 TB i nthe ole fullsize tower
<sukka-4-luv> dont uss ide... its not worth the headache
<beau> rack mount then
<sukka-4-luv> i also have 3 sun ultra sparc 1u blades as well
<beau> your......the architect
<sukka-4-luv> nah... im waiting on a T3 install from phone company
<sukka-4-luv> then were in bidness
<beau> we got those at work....and i trbl shoot em for covad
<beau> lol
<sukka-4-luv> covad... what a joke
<B-Minus> hello
<beau> yeah but they pay me good
<B-Minus> how can i make my ext3 larger ? i want to cut off some windows space
<sukka-4-luv> i work 4 lucent, mebbe u heard of em
<B-Minus> is there a graphical tool for that ,
<beau> yes there is
<B-Minus> o
<sukka-4-luv> qt[arteed
<beau> i might have sukka im not sure tho
<sukka-4-luv> qtparted
<beau> lol
<B-Minus> tnx
<sukka-4-luv> me mom got me the job 10 yrs ago
<beau> brb need go juice
<sukka-4-luv> b-minus a word of caution tho... u may dammage the windoze partition
<sukka-4-luv> the only reason i have windoze, is o i can pee on it
<lotusleaf> what's a leaf to do to install compiz in kubuntu edgy? I don't see a compiz-kde package as listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz , I asked in #ubuntu-xgl with no response so I'm asking here =)
<B-Minus> well i dont care to damage the windows part :p
<sukka-4-luv> then by all means... kill windoze
<sukka-4-luv> click, click... BOOM
<B-Minus> damn i cant remove the nfts partition it says its mounted lol
<B-Minus> but its not
<sukka-4-luv> unmount it
<sukka-4-luv> grub automounts all paritions
<B-Minus> tommy@tommy-laptop:~/eigenbestanden/bordermaker_25$ sudo umount /dev/hda8
<B-Minus> Password:
<B-Minus> umount: /: device is busy
<B-Minus> umount: /: device is busy
<B-Minus> :(
<kory> lotusleaf: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<lotusleaf> kory: thanks, is that compiz though of for beryl?
<lotusleaf> of=or*
<Matthew> I need some help with xine, or maybe the problem lies within kaffeine. I am unable to watch the video from .avi's, although I _can_ hear the audio. I am also able to watch .mpeg's. My problem started when I did a hard restart of my system while watching a movie. I've already reinstalled xine and kaffeine. I don't know what else to do, short of reinstalling the OS. I'm using dapper
<kory> yeah, sorry... beryl
<lotusleaf> kory: I wanted to try compiz in the ubuntu repos and not beryl, but I appreciate your helpful link, thank you =)
<kory> never got compiz working right from any of the wiki entries... beryl from that link worked perfect
<lotusleaf> kory: ya, and considering the wiki suggests compiz-kde which doesn't even exist in edgy.... ;)
<lotusleaf> kory: I guess I will have to try beryl
<kory> only thing I noticed using beryl in KDE... if I ran "beryl-manager" from either the Kmenu or Alt+F2 (run command) it wouldn't work... if I ran it from a terminal it ran fine
<sukka-4-luv>   i get that same error
<kory> also, I had to make sure to switch back to Kwin before I shut down beryl, otherwise when it came back up, it wouldn't work
<sukka-4-luv> i got some odd crashes in beryl... im starting to come around to vmware
<lotusleaf> kory: thx for the tips :)
<lotusleaf> sukka-4-luv: ya, that's why I wanted to check out compiz instead =) Oh well
<sukka-4-luv> but it just dont work in ubuntu... i got a deb file... but the dependencies are all broken
<sukka-4-luv> vmware is sometimes a lil pissy too
<beau> hm
<Kubo> hi
<Matthew> I need some help with xine, or maybe the problem lies within kaffeine. I am unable to watch the video from .avi's, although I _can_ hear the audio. I am also able to watch .mpeg's. My problem started when I did a hard restart of my system while watching a movie. I've already reinstalled xine and kaffeine. I don't know what else to do, short of reinstalling the OS. I'm using dapper.
<sukka-4-luv> this python book is makin me all sleepy
<Kubo> italiani????
<JackPhil> hi, which framebuffer parameter(vga)  is for 1280x800?
<kory> Matthew: sounds like you might need the video codecs... AVI is just a wrapper, I usually see divx as video and mp3 as audio...
<Matthew> kory, The problem is that I was able to watch .avi's before the restart.
<Matthew> kory, you've just inspired me to un/re install the codecs through automatix...thank you
<kory> Matthew: what changed before the restart?
<sukka-4-luv> ooooh... lasagne ready, time for the fourthmeal
<Matthew> It was a hard restart, I did it because my computer froze up...I was watching a movie and decompressing about 50 files at once...obviously I didn't realise there were going to be so many...oh well. My machine is only a 930 Mhz box w/ 512 RAM...
<kory> yeah, Automatix makes it really easy... just a pain when you go to dist-upgrade... third-party apps can cause some problems... as you may have read about when everyone installed Edgy
<sukka-4-luv> i still have flash probs
<sukka-4-luv> cant get ndiswrapper around that either
<Matthew> kory, I had the same problem...and I'm pretty happy w/ dapper...no real reason to go to edgy...although I'll get there eventually
<sukka-4-luv> im gonna write a python script for it and give it 4 free... linux runnin windoze apps
<kory> I think Edgy is much better... but I installed every new version of KDE to Dapper and it made some things worse...
<kory> sukka-4-luv: flash + ndiswrapper?
<sukka-4-luv> i put KDE4 on dapper and had a meltdown
<Matthew> kory, I'm using KDE 3.5.5
<sukka-4-luv> yeah but i just cant get it to work
<kory> yeah, I was up to that on Dapper as well... some things worked better, some things didn't... 3.5.5 in Edgy is much better
<sukka-4-luv> and pythons bein a prick
<Matthew> maybe I'll give it a shot when I reinstall...
<Matthew> is it more resource hungry?
<kory> shouldn't need ndiswrapper at all... I use the latest flash 9 beta (2?) and it works great... just download the .so file from Adobe and put it into your plugins directory
<sukka-4-luv> ried that, didnt work
<sukka-4-luv> tried
<sukka-4-luv> crashed my system out
<kory> you're on Edgy?
<sukka-4-luv> kernel panick
<sukka-4-luv> yup
<Matthew> kory, is Edgy a resource hog?
<kory> hmm... crazy... I know the default flash crashed my Firefox... but with 9 beta it worked great...
<kory> Matthew: seems to work just as fine or better than Dapper
<sukka-4-luv> beta 9 caused firefox to initiate the kernel panick
<sukka-4-luv> so i just said f-it... started running vmware
<Matthew> kory, I think I'll give it a shot...gonna d/l it right now
<kory> Matthew: I would do a clean install if you've used things like Automatix
<sukka-4-luv> mebbe ill try a top re-compile.... aint exactly legal, but it just might work
<Matthew> kory, yeah, that's what I'll do...
<sukka-4-luv> gotta love visual c
<Matthew> gonna be a bi@tch, though...I've got 80 Gigs worth of media on here...oh well
<sukka-4-luv> move it to yer raid
<Matthew> kory, is edgy 6.10?
<kory> I have a 250GB HDD... just made the root 20Gb (more than enough) and gave /home the rest... so you can do a clean install without losing your home directory
<kory> yeah, edgy 6.10
<Matthew> kory, actually, that's what I did too...except made the /home partition on a 200G HDD
<Matthew> yay! I won't lose anything!
<Matthew> except apps...but that's no big
<kory> oh, yeah... so when you install, just format the root partition and make sure to leave /home alone
<Matthew> kory, what's the story with all the different directories on different partitions? how big should each be?
<sukka-4-luv> dammitt... it wont de-compile
<Matthew> kory, apps from automatix don't get installed in the /home dir, do they?
<sukka-4-luv> awww fiddlestix
<Matthew> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<kory> no... shouldn't have more than the log file
<Matthew> kory, ok, thanks...gonna go do that now...
<Matthew> kory, well, I actually have to wait for the d/l to finish...
<sukka-4-luv> im tryin a de-compile of flash
<unix_infidel> decompile flash?
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, good luck w/ that
<sukka-4-luv> yup
<unix_infidel> yea, that aint gonna happen.
<sukka-4-luv> ill crack it
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, when you finally do, be sure to send me a copy...lol
<kory> Matthew: you should only need to seperate root and home... other directories for different purposes... like if you were running a web server, you might to limit /var
<unix_infidel> make sure you upload the exploit to the proper research framework.
<Matthew> kory, ah, ok...how big should the /root dir be?
<unix_infidel> i'm sure the community would like to see how you cracked the industry standard in obfuscating content
<unix_infidel> LOL
<Matthew> kory, I've got a 30 gig master and 200 gig slave
<Matthew> kory, the /home is on the 200 gigger
<sukka-4-luv> when theres a will... theres a way
<kory> hmm... depends on how much you install... I think it takes up at least 3-4Gb... I don't think I've ever had it more than that...
<kory> sounds good... make one drive /root and the other /home... shouldn't have any problems
<sukka-4-luv> alls i want is the code
<Matthew> kory, so I'd be ok with 5 gigs? or should I make the 30 gig the /root? oops, you answered my question
<sukka-4-luv> gimme the code
<Matthew> kory, thanks so much for helping me out. I really appreciate it
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: what are you trying to hack again?
<unix_infidel> what flash content
<sukka-4-luv> flash
<kory> no prob
<unix_infidel> erm object
<sukka-4-luv> i did it once... ill be darned if i dont do it again
<unix_infidel> paste the url to the object.
<sukka-4-luv> ive busted the windows so called kernel wide open
<sukka-4-luv> so flash should pose no real problem
<sukka-4-luv> the trick is remembering how i did it
<sukka-4-luv> curse you mother nature... im suffering from a serious case of CRS
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, see anything interesting in the windows kernel? I know that there is some BSD code for some of the network functions...
<Matthew> like ping
<RamiKassab> hey guys I just installed kubuntu on an HP ZT3000 with an ATI video card and it the resolution was fine the first time Kubuntu loaded but when I came to reboot, everything was messed up and I couldn't even us the comp cause I couldn't see anything on the screen. I found a how-to on setting the gfx card up on the laptop at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide and followed it to install xorg-driver-fglrx but
<RamiKassab>  now when the laptop boots up I see a bunch of random colors, lines, and shades, is there a way I can, during the bootup process, tell Kubuntu not to load X so I can get to a command prompt and try to fix the issue? If so, how. Any help is much appreciated. Thank you!
<Matthew> RamiKassab, hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a CLI
<sukka-4-luv> i should post the code for windows on a website
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: just make sure you make it public :)
<RamiKassab> Matthew: forgot to mention that when I do that nothing happends
<RamiKassab> Matthew: it won't load any of the TTY consoles for m
<RamiKassab> me
<sukka-4-luv> put it on M$ website
<RamiKassab> is there a way to tell X not to load through Grub?
<sukka-4-luv> thatll get some attnion
<Matthew> RamiKassab, hmmm, I'm out of my league already...sorry. you might try using a liveCD to change settings.
<sukka-4-luv> attention
<johey> When updating the latest patches using Adept, I get a lot of messages like "Incorrect nice value. Please enter an integer value between -20 and 19." What is this all about?
<sukka-4-luv> it looks a lot like old basic programming... call_sub this, cal line that
<sukka-4-luv> no wonder M$ products are so vulnerable
<Matthew> Just because Vista is the most secure version of windows doesn't make it secure.
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: by all means put the kernel code up, see what happens.
<sukka-4-luv> win32 goes down
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, I think it's against the EULA of Windows to decompile the kernel....
<Matthew> just a heads-up
<unix_infidel> doubtful, the entire OS is built around an arcane kernel.
<sukka-4-luv> im lookin at the code now
<unix_infidel> its the environment code that counts.
<Matthew> unix_infidel, what do you mean?
<sukka-4-luv> but im notrunnin windoze... so eula aint apt
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, oh, that makes sense, I guess
<unix_infidel> Matthew: i mean i the linux kernel werent GPL, how much work do you think could get done.
<sukka-4-luv> i feel its my right to see what it looks like
<Matthew> unix_infidel, that's very true
<unix_infidel> but say, just today, sukka-4-luv posted the closed source of the linux kernel, how much do you think the community could get done without the rest of the code.
<sukka-4-luv> not much
<unix_infidel> assuming all the apps associated with a distribution were closed as well.
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, why do you feel that it's your right? You didn't _pay_ for it. (I really don't care, just playing devils advocate)
<sukka-4-luv> im only lookin at the kernel
<unix_infidel> plus, flash development is a LOT more specialized.
<sukka-4-luv> and i did pay for it... it came with my computer
<unix_infidel> as2 is a whole different monster, you cant "crack" it per se.
<Matthew> unix_infidel, ok, I'm starting to see where you're coming from...it's a happy place, where everything is FAOS
<unix_infidel> only get fragments here and fragments there that you try to link together.
<sukka-4-luv> if i buy it... i feel its my right to inspect it
<naddar> hi all
<sukka-4-luv> theres more to windoze than just the kernel
<unix_infidel> content managing flash is easy to crack.
<unix_infidel> your just trying to find the source content.
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, you know, Dell and some other computer companies will give you a rebate/discount if you don't use Windows...I remember reading about it on digg.com
<sukka-4-luv> nope, i change my assertation
<naddar> Matthew: thanks for the info :) diddent know that
<sukka-4-luv> flash is posing more trouble than its worth
<sukka-4-luv> at least for now...
<Matthew> naddar, be prepared for a battle, cause you have to start out with *gasp* customer support techs
<unix_infidel> sukka-4-luv: like i said.  if you ever "crack it" let me know :P
<unix_infidel> LOL
<Matthew> who don't know what linux is.
<sukka-4-luv> linux is whats gonna kick M$ trash to the curb
<sukka-4-luv> support open standards
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, already has, MS is just a dead-man-walking...as it were
<naddar> GASP ??????
<sukka-4-luv> amen brotha
<Matthew> naddar, oh yes, gassp
<noiesmo> Matthew, http://www.netcraft.com.au/geoffrey/
<noiesmo> Matthew, money back on win xp
<Matthew> noiesmo, thanks for the direct link...checking it out now...
<sukka-4-luv> gates owes me big time, and to think im from Redmond
<Matthew> noiesmo, is that the guy from australia?
<noiesmo> Matthew, pretty sure
<Matthew> yep, already read it...although, thanks for the link...
<sukka-4-luv> windows=dos dos=crappy busted down unix shell
<Matthew> noiesmo, oh, and I figured out that I can play .mpeg's, just not .avi's...bummer, huh?
<noiesmo> Matthew, bummer to the max
<sukka-4-luv> i ferget how i got avi to play in totem
<naddar> Matthew: why i have to prepar, my work give me all the ms os free :) with license so fuck them :)
<Matthew> noiesmo, gonna install edgy over dapper, but it's cool, cause I've got my /home on a different drive
<sukka-4-luv> gates can sit on my middle finger and rotate
<naddar> Matthew: i have them all original
<Matthew> !etiquette | naddar
<ubotu> naddar: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Matthew> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<noiesmo> Matthew, sweet
<Matthew> noiesmo, yeah, I really lucked out...
<naddar> sorry :)
<Matthew> noiesmo, so, where you from? I'm in USA, California, Humboldt County, Fortuna.
<sukka-4-luv> enuf M$ bashin
<sukka-4-luv> im sorry all... M$ just really angers me
<noiesmo> Matthew, it's odd thing to happen with you avi playback. I'm brisbane australia
<Matthew> addressed to everyone: here is a direct link to the money back for windows thing: http://www.netcraft.com.au/geoffrey/toshiba.html
<Matthew> noiesmo, yeah, but I figure, hey, why not upgrade to edgy anyway, you know?
<sukka-4-luv> so yer sayin i can get toshiba to refund the price of win-xp to me... sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<naddar> anyone know a good server to add in my sources.list to install mplayer?
<noiesmo> Matthew, Yeah I did about a month ago, got everything sorted again after upgrade so its all good
<Matthew> sukka-4-luv, maybe, this guy was getting a refund for Win98...they may have changed the EULA...
<sukka-4-luv> thats lik 100 bux in my pocket
<Matthew> whoops...Win95
<sukka-4-luv> fiddlestix
<noiesmo> naddar, you need to enable multiverse repos
<sukka-4-luv> well i did open the cd... used it as a coaster
<noiesmo> naddar, add multiverse and universe to all your uncommented sources in your sources.list
<sukka-4-luv> dont wanna mark up my nice $5 table
<noiesmo> naddar, do apt-get update and then you should be able to apt-get install mplayer
<naddar> noiesmo: thanks i check once :)
<naddar> thanks again
<sukka-4-luv> ahh here i go again...
<sukka-4-luv> at least gates is a philantopist... to a degree
<sukka-4-luv> well im all sleepy now... catch ya laterz folx
<kory> a more recent story on Windows Refund: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2006/110706-dell-windows.html?t5
<Matthew> kory, very nice.
<Matthew> yay! 34 seconds until Edgy is completly downloaded...have fun everybody...good night!
<naddar> anyone knows program for movie database? So i can enter all my movies ?
<naddar> web based or ...
<lotusleaf> !tellico
<ubotu> tellico: collection manager for books, videos, music. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 782 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<lotusleaf> naddar: there's one option
<naddar> lotusleaf:  thanks works fine :)
<lotusleaf> naddar: yw =)
<Mozzi> hallo
<naddar> Mozzi: hallo :)
<linopil> in /usr/bin want to make a link called cmd ;-) (to be invoked from alt F2) pointing to konsoleit would be ln -s ...what ?pls help
<josef> guys does anyone knows how to install firefox 2.0 packed in extention tar.gz
<rm> Hi. Sorry to gurmble, but it's a pity the audio quality is not very good on the videos from akademy06.
<lotusleaf> josef: are you using dapper?
<linopil>  o/  what country is .za
<Jucato> rm: wrong channel? :)
<lotusleaf> josef: there are easy instructions on building mozilla on mozilla's site if that's what you're looking for
<josef> lotusleaf  yes i use dapper
<Jucato> linopil: my guess is "Zaire"
<lotusleaf> josef: ah, I thought so. Have you thought of using edgy? :)
<linopil> or fake ?
<lotusleaf> josef: compiling firefox yourself is fun, but can be tricky if you're new to building from source, are you new to this?
<linopil> in /usr/bin want to make a link called cmd ;-) (to be invoked from alt F2) pointing to konsole it would be ln -s ...what ?pls help
<josef> lotusleaf edgy ??? is it a new version of kubuntu..
<josef> lotusleaf yes i am new
<lotusleaf> josef: yes
<lotusleaf> josef: if you use Edgy you get firefox 2 without compiling
<lotusleaf> josef: kubuntu.org for details
<Jucato> linopil: "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/konsole /usr/bin/cmd" I think
<dsb> hi
<josef> lotusleaf ok i will  check out  thanks lotus for the info
<linopil> Jucato, tyvm will try now
<lotusleaf> josef: yw
<dsb> why is my kubuntu only showing up at 640x480 after a restart when it was working fine at higher resolutions?
<Mozzi> dsb: check your xorg.conf file
<linopil> OK ty Jucato,  was simple enough you can imagine how useful it is when jumping from one machine to another
<Jucato> :P
<dsb> Mozzi, I did and and I can't find the original one that had the good resolutions. So apparently the KDE application wrote over it 5 times
<Mozzi> you using nvidia?
<dsb> old ati radeon
<Mozzi> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linopil> in the Ballmer -  Gates world you know :P
<kraut> moin
<RoKFiT> is anyone here?
<lotusleaf> *tumbleweed*
<RoKFiT> lol
<RoKFiT> do you know how to change the background of my login screen during bootup
<RoKFiT> i think it's my login screen
<Jucato> RoKFiT: depends on your KDM theme, or whether you are even using a KDM Theme
<RoKFiT> i have everything set to auto-login, and no login manager
<RoKFiT> Jucato: can you instruct me on how to do it?
<RoKFiT> how do i tell if i'm using a kdm theme
<RoKFiT> it's just standard kubuntu with auto-login and no login manager
<Jucato> you mean you don't see the login box anymore?
<RoKFiT> no
<klerfayt> how to rewrite master boot record?
<Jucato> it just jumps to the splash screen then?
<RoKFiT> not even that, just blue
<RoKFiT> light navy blue
<RoKFiT> than to my desktop
<linopil> klerfayt, rewrite with what
<linopil> grubinstall ?
<Jucato> hm.. no splash screen? weird. anyway, then yours is a bit simpler.
<Admiral_Chicago> naddar: multivrse
<RoKFiT> is there still a method to make it black?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager -> background tab (click on Administrative mode first)
<Admiral_Chicago> err nevermind
<Admiral_Chicago> that was way late
<linopil> ubuntu is getting better every day
<RoKFiT> Jucato I have done this before and it didn't fix it
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<RoKFiT> try again?
<Admiral_Chicago> up to anything new Jucato?
<klerfayt> linopil: it got rewrittten with feisty; I want to rewrite with edgy
<Jucato> RoKFiT: I don't understand why it wouldn't work if, as you said, you only see the navy blue screen when logging in (no splash screen)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah. Ulteo hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> what is that
<linopil> you are playing with feisty already ?
<RoKFiT> odd
<RoKFiT> i added a panel at the bottom of my screen that won't resize, what can i do?
<klerfayt> linopil: I installed feisty today on separate partition; any idea how to rewrite grub as if edgy was installed most recently?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: why won't it resize
<RoKFiT> i don't know
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<Jucato> I mean, how is it not resizing? are you choosing the correct panel in the drop down list?
<RoKFiT> will reboot fix it?
<RoKFiT> yes i am
<RoKFiT> maybe refresh desktop, holdon
<Jucato> no
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: I can reproduce this bug
<Jucato> klerfayt: what boug? can you please be more specific?
<RoKFiT> yeah, its on 1%, and Expand as required to fit contents
<klerfayt> Jucato: right-click on panel and select to add panel
<RoKFiT> klerfayt: is there a fix
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: no idea
<Jucato> then?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: don't reboot yet
<klerfayt> Jucato: then right click on new panel and select properties
<Jucato> ah that one
<Jucato> yes it's a bug, and yes, there's a "fix"
<Jucato> "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<RoKFiT> in terminal?
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: yes
<Jucato> Alt+F2 or where ver
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: without ""
<RoKFiT> it worked, can i make windows draw and size behind it?
<Seveas> imbrandon, prod
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: you mean make it transparent?
<RoKFiT> no, i mean make applications use the entire screen and maximize behind it
<paolo> Hi; i need to create a dynamic dissolvence effect on an image... which is the right command? thnks
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: I guess so
<RoKFiT> do you know how
<klerfayt> RoKFiT: like you do it to main panel?
<RoKFiT> i don't do it to main panel
<RoKFiT> oh wait, it auto does it
<RoKFiT> nevermind
<RoKFiT> :)
<Matthew> RoKFiT, please try to say all that you want to say on one line; that way you don't fill up the channel with spam
<lotusleaf> captain_ on the bridge
<devinus> what was the latest security updates for?
<drakeoutlaw> i am considering switching from gnome to kde. any caviats?
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, I love the KDE gui so much more than the GNOME gui...it seems much more intuitive and it definetly looks nicer (at least to me)
<drakeoutlaw> any problems with wifi. I use ipw2200 with wpa
<drakeoutlaw> Matthew: any problems with wifi? I use ipw2200 with wpa
<Matthew> nope, mine worked right out of the box...let me check the card...
<drakeoutlaw> what about playin wma, mp3 files
<Matthew> RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<klerfayt> ok I did overwrite grub successfully, but "grub-install /dev/sda" did not include feisty entries - is there a command that will search for other operating systems on harddrive and update grub accordingly?
<RoKFiT> does anyone not use a taskbar?
<RoKFiT> or find it inconvenient not using one?
<Jucato> I use one, but hide it when not in use
<RoKFiT> do you make it an extra panel?
<Matthew> I'm good doing wma and mp3 files as well
<RoKFiT> or the main panel
<Jucato> RoKFiT: extra
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, just in case you were still wondering ^
<Jucato> well, last week it was in the main panel, because I was too lazy to put it in an extra
<RoKFiT> you can't draw windows behind the main panel?
<Jucato> but my system tray is getting crowded
<drakeoutlaw> Matthew: thanx
<Jucato> I can drag
<Jucato> behind the main panel
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, are you ok with playing those formats?
<RoKFiT> draw?
<RoKFiT> i can't move a window behind the main panel
<RoKFiT> or have it maximize behind it
<Jucato> you can't maximize behind it.
<RoKFiT> no
<drakeoutlaw> Matthew: I want to be able to see youtube videos. most downloadable videos seem to be in wma
<RoKFiT> or move a window behind it
<drakeoutlaw> plus mp3 is needed to make mp3 cd for my car stereo
<RoKFiT> jucato is there a fix?
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, youtube uses flash to stream the vids...
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, for mp3 playback, sudo apt-get install mpg123
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, not sure about wma...but you may want to download the Flash 9 Beta2 from Adobe.com
<Jucato> Matthew: mp3 playback where?
<drakeoutlaw> so installed flash plug-in will continue to play as before
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, there are many guides online
<Jucato> RoKFiT: I wouldn't know because I don't have that problem here...
<Jucato> mp3 and aac support is handled by "libxine-extracodecs" in multiverse
<Jucato> wma/wmv is handled by w32codecs (manual download)
<drakeoutlaw> Will automatix work in kubuntu
<Matthew> Jucato, thanks...I mostly install stuff through automatix,so I don't really have a firm grasp of what goes where
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, yes, it will
<drakeoutlaw> What about bluetooth?
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, I think that bluetooth connectivity is included w/ kubuntu...I don't know, since I don't have a BT capable MoBo...
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, but I do see an option for it in system settings
<Matthew> Kmenu -> System Settings
<ZeuGiRDoR> hello everyone
<drakeoutlaw> i use a $10 Bluetooth usb
<Jucato> bluetooth works fine here (kbluetooth installed)
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, does that answer your question?
<Matthew> man, it's like 3 in the morning here...I need to sleep soon...
<drakeoutlaw> Matthew: you bet. looks like its good to go
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, very cool.
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, remember, when you become a veteran (or even just not a beginner), remember to come back here every now and again to help out...
<drakeoutlaw> Thanks all for your help
<Matthew> drakeoutlaw, no problem
<RoKFiT> why can't i only enable transparency for one panel?
<ZeuGiRDoR> i need an id3 tag editor for kde, somebody can help me? i want to replace easytag
<Matthew> ZeuGiRDoR, try installing synaptic if you haven't already and searching for id3
<abattoir> !info kid3
<ubotu> kid3: KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 800 kB
<abattoir> ZeuGiRDoR: ^^^
<ZeuGiRDoR> ubotu: but kid3 can't rename files, isn't it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but kid3 can't rename files, isn't it? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoKFiT> is it possible to only make one panel transparent?
<RoKFiT> or a specific panel transparent
<Jucato> RoKFiT: no
<Jucato> ZeuGiRDoR: ubotu is a bot
<RoKFiT> that would be a good feature
<ZeuGiRDoR> ok ok
<ZeuGiRDoR> i don't know
<Jucato> :)
<ZeuGiRDoR> jeje
<Matthew> Thanks for the company everyone, but I've got to install edgy before I go to bed...
<eilker> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<eilker> !Azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<jasin> hi
<RoKFiT> hallo!
<RoKFiT> jk
<jasin> :)
<unix_infidel> what's the macro for copy paste in screen again?
<unix_infidel> nvm.
<unix_infidel> ctrl+a+[
<jasin> isn't it shift+insert?
<tamer> Hi people!
<tamer> I think my ubuntu version somehow is damaged....
<tamer> Can somebody help me?!
<tamer> Every time i start "adept" I receive the message: "The Database is locked Adept is running in READ ONLY mode"
<Jucato> tamer: try running this command in Konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<tamer> okay
<ROBOd> hello guys
<ROBOd> there are some updates for KDE
<ROBOd> and the deb files are not found
<tamer> YOU ARE A HERO Jucato!!!!
<tamer> thank you
<jasin> hi
<jasin> there are new kernel verson's out too
<tamer> Jucato: YOu ARE A SUPER HERO... thank you very much. I thought my system is damaged and I have to reinstall everything again. God thanks!
<Jucato> tamer: heheh you're welcome :)
<jasin> version*
<eloquence_> mew
* eloquence_ is having an issue with trying to burn a cd using k3b ... it says cdrecord doesn't have permission ... ?
* eloquence_ running Kubuntu 6.06 on an HP dv8000t laptop
<jasin> dont have permission? you need to be root to burn cd's?
<chx> how could I tell apt that I have installed a package which replaces another? I have xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting instead of xserver-xorg-video-i810 and automatic updating is problematic.
<avalon> Anyone know cobol
<Degenerate> Greetings all
<Degenerate> Seems rather quiet for a channel with so many users
<B-Minus> yes
<Degenerate> I'm looking for advice from helpful geeks...
<Degenerate> perhaps a bit specialised for the general channel, but maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
<wildcat_19> anyone know how to get sound in kaffeine on flv files?
<easytiger> does nayone use katapult? it works, but it can take a while after you start typing for the program to show up
<Degenerate> any expert on the filesystem hierarchy that can advise me on setting up two systems that mostly share the same configuration via NFS?
<wildcat_19> anyone else having trouble with flv files in kaffeine?
<Degenerate> wildcat, I'm surprised it plays them at all, being a proprietry format
<wildcat_19> it plays video, but no sound
<wildcat_19> u know a converter?
<easytiger> Degenerate: you could have your home directory on NFS
<Degenerate> I'm guessing it uses gnash (the free flash alternative), which is coming along but not fully functional yet
<easytiger> but not a great idea if your going to use it with two linux installs
<Degenerate> easytiger: I figured out sharing /home already. What I'm looking to do is share as much of the install as poosible, just leaving the minimal configuration files necessary for the different hardware.
<wildcat_19> u know a batch converter for flash files?
<easytiger> Degenerate: i'm sure it's possible, but i dunno it would require a lot of hacking
<Degenerate> easytiger: Yeah, I know it's pretty advanced stuff. Ive been studying the filesystem hierarchy standard a bit. It is supposed to allow this sort of thing, thats's part of the reason for the wierd layout. It separates sharable from non-sharable and variable from fixed data.
<Degenerate> You're supposed to be able to share /bin for example
<Degenerate> Another approach would be to not actually share the directories but just rsync one from the other. I'm not sure of the pros/cons of either approach.
<Degenerate> I just don't want to be updating/customising two systems. One acts as backup for the other.
<sergio__> :)
<Piotsze> hi
<No1Viking> Guys.... How do I do to get some kind of filemanager to work with sudo ?
<Jucato> "kdesu konqueror"
<No1Viking> Jucato, thanks
<Piotsze> i have just upgraded my kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 and there are couple of problems (sorry for my english)
<linopil> kdesu Jucato ? good to know
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Piotsze> firts of all there is NO monitor icon in "system settings", second: there is an icon of "adept-updater" but updates do not install themself
<Piotsze> anyone know how to fix that ?
<linopil> hi arieler212
<linopil>   
<linopil> apokryphos, stay in ubuntu-gr as well ;)
<llutz> moin
<lupul> hi there. does anyone know some more addresses for quake 2 torrents?
<linopil> why not google it lupul
<lupul> i tried
<Piotsze> torrent search engine
<lupul> but i did;n find anything
<lupul> just the one that im using now
<lupul> but it stopped
<easytiger> is kcheckgmail not working?
<gnomefreak> easytiger: on some peoples its not
<easytiger> gnomefreak: any reasons?
<gnomefreak> easytiger: i dont remember off hand ther eis a bug on it
<lupul> why don't you use kmail?
<easytiger> gnomefreak: no worries.
<easytiger> lupul: i just got usedto it being web based
<linopil> lupul what about amule ? tried that ?
<lupul> no i didn't
<easytiger> amule crashes when you close all the search tabs
<lupul> first i have to find out how to use it
<lupul> :D
<linopil> easy lupul ha
<easytiger> it is gnerally reccomended to use emaule
<linopil> emaule ?
<easytiger> *emule
<lupul> amule
<lupul> k
<lupul> thanks
<kakalto> when I try to log in, kubuntu rejects and sends me back to the login screen, with no error
<lupul> i'll try it
<kakalto> any ideas how to fix?
<easytiger> kakalto: can you log in from a termianl
<kakalto> easytiger: yeah...... but I want to fix it.
<kakalto> not just log in
<linopil> IOW kakalto chek password
<linopil> and languase too
<sungam_> kakalto, what do you mean kubuntu rejects you?
<linopil> and capslock kakalto
<kakalto> linopil: No error. NOT password_!
<easytiger> are you search X isnt crashing when you log in?
<kakalto> ffs
<easytiger> */r/search/sure
<kakalto> sungam_: it simply sends me back to the log in screen.
<kakalto> I can log in from console fine
<sungam_> kakalto, but you get X up?
<cristiano> hi guys i need urgently help!!
<easytiger> kakalto: is X crashing
<kakalto> easytiger: doubt it
<kakalto> sungam_: yes, X is up
<kakalto> kdm is fine
<kakalto> I can run failsafe
<cristiano> i installed ATI Drivers following ubuntuguide but it says now "
<cristiano> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cristiano> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cristiano> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<sungam_> kakalto, then easytiger 's right :)
<linopil> maybe use backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  kakalto
<cristiano> pls help me!!!!
<easytiger> can you log into gnome/fluxbox ok?
<Piotsze> ok so there is no Display Configuration in System Settings after upgrade to Kubuntu 6.10
<linopil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kakalto> linopil: I haven't edited xorg.conf
<sungam_> kakalto, try creating a new user, and see if he can log in fine
<easytiger> yea might be a profile issue
<sungam_> kakalto, if it's that then it's most likely the config files connected to your user
<cristiano> linopil i know sry but i'm nervous! i've bought this ATI radeon 9600 and it looks not to work even if i followed the ubuntuguide!!!
<easytiger> cristiano: shouldnt have bought that
<kakalto> in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there's a bunch of errors to do with wacom..
<kakalto> think it's to do with that?
<easytiger> network?
<linopil> wacom is a pen to be used like mouse kakalto
<kakalto> easytiger: me? wacom is tablet stuff, not network..
<kakalto> linopil: I know that, thank you
<cristiano> easytiger: mmmmm however why it doesnt load glx????
<linopil> cristiano, patience
<sungam_> kakalto, do you have a tablet pc?
* linopil too struggles with nvidia for the games of his son
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<kakalto> sungam_: no. I've noticed that k/ubuntu automatically puts wacom crap into every xorg.conf, and I seem to be the only one who's ever had issues with it
<cristiano> ok linopil i'll try to calm down but it's so bad when u buy something and seems not to work
<easytiger> cristiano: i dunno.. but i know i know its dumb to by ati when you want to use it with linux :p
<sungam_> kakalto, do what jucato suggested :)
<linopil> cristiano, blame it on ubuntu this time. not on shop or yourself
<Jucato> heh I did not suggest that :)
<Jucato> it was the bot :P
<JackPhil> does a resolution for usplash with 16:9 screen?
<kakalto> sungam_: okie, trying that now..
<easytiger> i get those device errors too.. but they seem harmless
<linopil> linux still has its hardware issues. many of them for video and peripherals
<cristiano> linopil but as i look on the ubuntu wiki guide it looks many people use it,it's weird i am not able :(
<JackPhil> 16:10
<kakalto> what's the proper method for removing a user account?
<kakalto> rmuser?
<kakalto> userrm?
<kakalto> userdel?
<Jucato> (System Settings -> User Management)
<linopil> what is the analogous of dxdiag(windowz) in ubuntu ?
<kakalto> okay, kubuntu officially just shat itself.
<B-Minus_> how is the program called that looks like an apple launch bar ?
<kakalto> B-Minus_: trademark?
<B-Minus_> huh
<B-Minus_> no
<B-Minus_> its a launchbar
<B-Minus_> but it zooms in etc
<B-Minus_> like apple
<kakalto> yeah
<B-Minus_> how is it called
<kakalto> they always have funny names for stuff under linux =)
<kakalto> how is it called?
<anderson> I have problem nvidia driver!! Help me
<B-Minus_> i dont know
<B-Minus_> lol
<kakalto> anderson: what kind of problem?
<anderson> no load X
<kakalto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kakalto> did you follow the guide correctly?
<anderson> yes
<anderson> but errors
<kakalto> what error?
<anderson> installation normal, but laod erro and reboot machine
<paolo____> hi ... i need to create a dynamic fade effect on an image and disply it in a fullscreen mode... which is the right command? thnks
<kakalto> anderson: what error?
<piotsze> Adept shows me some updates but don't install them
<anderson> no return erros display, mas monitor black signal
<willvdl> hi folks. how can I sign gpg keys in kmail?
<holger> test
<holger> hellihello all together
<holger> i have a little question, is it possible to remap the key-combi ctrl-alt-7 to altgr-7 and if yes how? thanks
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me?
<RoKFiT> i need to put the main panel above the other windows with still being able to maximize windows behind it.
<RoKFiT> is it possible?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: you can't maximize windows behind it. what you can do is to autohide that panel instead
<RoKFiT> that sucks
<RoKFiT> also, i want to have it be able to auto expand as the task bar gets bigger, and keep all task bar entries the same size, always!
<RoKFiT> the panel i'm refering to
<Jucato> that's possible, but not the "maximize windows behind it" part
<RoKFiT> oh how do i do that part then?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: set the Length to "expand as required to fit contents
<RoKFiT> i do that and it doesn't expand when it's on the left side
<RoKFiT> the tasks shrink to fit
<RoKFiT> maybe it will work on the right?
<RoKFiT> no, same output
<Jucato> and if you set the panel to hide automatically and raise when the pointer reaches the screen's ____ edge, you can have the effect that you want (maximize windows behind it).
<RoKFiT> i know, but the panel is not expanding as more tasks fill up
<RoKFiT> which i think it should
<Hard_Wired> Where are the settings for the kpanel stored? I don't want to lose it when I upgrade to Edgy.
<kakalto> LOLOCAUST
<kakalto> "conversation with su failed."
<omar> Hi guys, I need some help , I am tryingt to mount a folder between debians but i get this error "mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)"
<beau> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<beau> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<beau> nice one
<momal> beau: make sure apt-get or adapt is running
<momal> isn't running*
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | beau
<ubotu> beau: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<omar> Hi guys, I need some help , I am tryingt to mount a folder between debians but i get this error "mount: RPC: Authentication error; why = Failed (unspecified error)"
<ssokolow> I'm trying to set up some Windows games under Wine for my brother, but it'd be nice if he could do this himself. Does anyone know how I could programmatically open a new X session for games that insist on 256-color graphics?
<hirs> hi
<hirs> Does any one know how to set a splash for hibernate/suspend? or at least a text message like hibernating/suspendig and resuming...
<ukasz> hi
<ukasz> i have a problem with kaffeine
<digitalfreedom> whats the prob
<ukasz> when i play something from other disk it coppies sth and doesn't start to play mp3 or movie
<CzarAlex> Could somsone recommend a video editor for KDE? I'm familiar with Windows Movie Maker but would like to use a KDE equivelant. Suggestions?
<digitalfreedom> well you got me
<digitalfreedom> i got no idea
<Jucato> kino?
<CzarAlex> Jucato, is that for me?
<Jucato> !kino | CzarAlex
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Jucato> not really sure, so don't quote me on that one...
<ssokolow> CzarAlex: I don't know whether Kubuntu offers it, and whether it would be what you're looking for, but I'd use Cinelerra for video editing. (I'm a Gentoo user on his brother's Ubuntu box)
<CzarAlex> Jucato I wont quote ya but thanks for the info.
<CzarAlex> ssokolow and you too. Thanks Ill look in to that package.
<ukasz> maybe i will try to reinstall codecs
<Jucato> !find cinelerra
<paul__> howdi
<ubotu> Package/file cinelerra does not exist in edgy
<CzarAlex> I see.
<paul__> :)
<CzarAlex> Ah. Someone found how to install. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294007&highlight=Cinelerra
<EightiesK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EightiesK> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<EightiesK> !tcpmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CzarAlex> !find diva
<ubotu> Package/file diva does not exist in edgy
<EightiesK> !installing debian packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installing debian packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EightiesK> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<alexicon> does kubuntu edgy come with reiser support for installation
<BluesKaj> alexicon, no it's ext2 or 3
<alexicon> D:
<alexicon> why
<alexicon> my home dir is on a reiser partition
<BluesKaj> use GParted to setup a (k)ubuntu partition ...it'a a live cd partitioner that works very well
<EightiesK> hello
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> adept update wars me about a lot of kde packages to be ugraded, what are there for ?
<BluesKaj> hi EightiesK, Guardian
<Guardian> so much updates in a row does not look risk free :)
<Jucato> Guardian: bugfixes and stuff
<Jucato> those updates have probably been waiting since Edgy was released. I guess they decided to update by batch instead of one by one
<Guardian> kdesktop: candidate version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<Guardian> is it kde 4?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> still 3.5.5
<Guardian> k
<Guardian> i'm not familiar with kde versions
<Jucato> KDE version in Edgy is 3.5.5
<EightiesK> who here uses kubuntu mainly?
<Guardian> mainly ?
<EightiesK> as there main os
<Guardian> i do
<BluesKaj> <--- 90% kubuntu edgy
* Jucato 100%
<Guardian> i'm not always satisfied by linux
<Guardian> but ...
<nixternal> <-- 100% Kubuntu Edgy + 15% Kubuntu Feisty
<Guardian> it's ok :)
<nixternal> ;p
<Jucato> heh :)
<Guardian> it's a pain in the ass in a company
<EightiesK> ok how do i get mp3s and wmv files read
<Guardian> yesterday i joined the active directory stuff
<Guardian> pfff ...
<Jucato> (what an introduction to a question...)
<EightiesK> i haven't used linux since badger came out
<BluesKaj> need windows for some video stuff that i haven't gotten working in edgy yet but it'sjust a matter of time :)
<nixternal> EightiesK: wmv files are win32codecs and mp3s are libxine-extracodecs
<Guardian> tooks hour because the damn firewall on the active directory server had ports clsoed
<nixternal> EightiesK: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> ^^ that will get you mp3 support
* nixternal has to read up on the win32codecs unelss someone else knows it off hand
<nixternal> EightiesK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<nixternal> ^^ win32codecs info
<Guardian> i desperately tried to find a fair comparison between gnome and kde, which one eats less resources ... then i installed xubuntu on my centrino laptop :D
<Guardian> stil i have a P4 taht uses kubuntu
<EightiesK> i hate my gx cards
<EightiesK> I have to use vesa...
<Guardian> and another sucky dell laptop with ubuntu
<Guardian> and in the end i can't see much difference
<the-erm> Has anyone here had the joy of compiling mplayer from scratch?
<EightiesK> not me
<Guardian> surely gentooers
<Guardian> :)
<the-erm> edgy's mplayer is borked.
<EightiesK> this is my first time in linux in almost a year.
<the-erm> chirps and clicks all over the place.
<BluesKaj> hehe, try the mythtv setup procedure...now there's "joy" :(
<ssokolow> What changes do I need to make to my brother's account to fix this error message? --> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<Bulwinkle> Can someone help me figure out why whenever my screensaver comes up my screen goes black instead of showing it.  When I move my mouse to wake it up, I see the screensaver with the password prompt.  Odd I think.
<EightiesK> is the reps. still multiverse?
<ssokolow> He needs to be able to launch a second X session for a Wine-wrapped game which insists on 256-color mode.
<EightiesK> anyone use vlc for media?
<Ash-Fox> EightiesK, yes.
<ssokolow> the-erm: I'm a Gentoo user. I've never personally compiled mplayer from scratch, (emerge does the work) but I'm willing to try to guide you through it.
<EightiesK> Ash-Fox: like it?
<Guardian> i never understood the motivation behind recompiling everything
<Guardian> in gentoo
<EightiesK> I use it in win.
<Guardian> how great, wait all day long for kde or openoffice to compile ...
<ssokolow> Guardian: A mixture of wanting control over compile-time options, and wanting something without apt's flaws.
<Ash-Fox> EightiesK, I think kaffiene is a lot better because it can use 'hacks' that VLC can't.
<Guardian> ssokolow: which apt flaws ?
<holger_> hi all, i have troubles to remap the keycombi ctrl+alt+7 to altgr+7(this { on a german keyboard). i have tried it in kcontrol/Input Actions there is an example but it works with any key expect altgr-combis, damned :-( any ideas
<Ash-Fox> It tend to use VLC mostly on Linux for decoding DVDs and converting them to transport stream MPGs.
<ssokolow> Guardian: Can't open a copy of adept while apt-get is running in Yakuake.
<alexicon> gentooer right here
<EightiesK> Ash-Fox: IC
<alexicon> ok so does ubuntu have reiser support? or they dont have it either now???
<ssokolow> Guardian: ...and probably the biggest example of why I like a source distro is that I'm running an aRTs-free KDE 3.5.5 install.
<Jucato> alexicon: if you use the Alternate install cd, I think you can have reiser support
<alexicon> can you link me to the alternate Jucato
<Guardian> ssokolow: what's ART ? kde sound manager stuff ?
<Jucato> hold on
<Jucato> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<alexicon> Guardian: arts is your worst nightmare X-D
<holger_> Does anybody know howto map ctrl-alt-7 to altgr-7?
<alexicon> cheers Jucato
<Guardian> well i did not use kde for 3 years :) i don't know what arts is
<alexicon> :O
<EightiesK> linamp
<EightiesK> !linamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> arts is the sound system for kde
<Ash-Fox> !xmms > EightiesK
<alexicon> its the thing you have to kill to get your sound working again X-D
<ssokolow> aRTs is unecessary since I have hardware mixing and my apps can talk to the sound card directly.
<Guardian> haha
<Jucato> alexicon: um.. I'm not really familiar with this new download page....
<Guardian> ok right
<alexicon> yeah i dont see it Jucato :/
<Guardian> will kde4 drop arts ?
<alexicon> any idea why they ditched reiser??
<alexicon> unlikely Guardian
<Guardian> yeah i also noticed that reiserfs was not more available
<ssokolow> KDE 4 has announced that they will be dropping aRTs.
<Jucato> alexicon: the qtparted version they used in the live cd installer doesn't support reiser. they didn't ditch it.
<Guardian> when i installed edgy
<ssokolow> In it's place, they'll be using the dmix ALSA software mixer, and a pluggable interface between backends (eg. Xine) and apps called Phonon.
<alexicon> nrrr
<alexicon> so if i dont use the gui install i can have reiser?
<Guardian> alexicon: try the alternate cd
<Ash-Fox> alexicon, yes.
<Guardian> but it's no more on the desktop live cd
<Ash-Fox> alexicon, or you can just open konsole and do mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hdsomething5 after partitioning
<Guardian> is reiserfs really faster ?
<Ash-Fox> then quit the installer, start again, and just install to that partition
<Guardian> for a desktop, is it worth using it compared to ext3?
<Ash-Fox> Guardian, I find it a lot faster.
<Guardian> k
<EightiesK> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
* Ash-Fox wants to try reiser4 though
<swanfl> jfs is better than reiser imho
<alexicon> Ash-Fox: the partition is already made, but it has gentoo on it, wanna wipe that out.
<alexicon> oh then actually
<BluesKaj> reformat it to ext
<alexicon> i can install the / on to any fs type, and it will read my home thats reiser stil
<alexicon> it has reiser support, just not in the install..
<BluesKaj> reiser shows no particular speed over ext
<EightiesK> how much space does Kubuntu need to run live?
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, I've noticed that creating say 12GB zeroed out images in vmware takes a second while in ext3 it takes a while it writes out a bunch of stuff
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, also my system with the same documents and so on, seems to boot a bit faster with reiserfs (only difference is with the file /etc/fstab obviously in my tests..)
<Jucato> EightiesK: what space?
<BluesKaj> VMware . well i guess it would
<alexicon> EightiesK: the livecd uses no space.
<alexicon> EightiesK: a minimum install for kubuntu would be around 2gb give or take
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, not talking about inside vmware.
<BluesKaj> if reiser is so great then why isn't it used in ubuntu ?
<alexicon> yeah BluesKaj what has plagued reisers rep so much they wont include it
<Dr_willis> Filesystem Wars! :)
<alexicon> rawr!
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, because debian uses ext3
<djdarkman> hy ,I sadly don`t have enough time now to search on the forums ,can someone tell me ,how can I make file sharing as easy as in windows?
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  install samba
<Ash-Fox> That's why Ubuntu uses ext3.
<eilker> !joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djdarkman> Dr_willis: ok ,but how do I make samba be controllable from kcontrol?
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc
<BluesKaj> so how does one get ubuntu to run a reiser supported FS ?
<EightiesK> anyone ever heard of a portable media player called xm2 or something like that. my school uses windows so i carry my apps around on a usbdrive
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, it is supported.
<alexicon> BluesKaj: i think it does but you cant install on it
<Dr_willis> djdarkman, i always edit the samba config file by hand.. i just uncomment the 'homes' shares and  make them writeable.
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, the gui partitioner just doesn't have it as a option. It's just a simple mkfs.reiserfs command from the console.
<Ash-Fox> You can install to it.
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  also use 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME' to set up a samba password for the linux users.
<alexicon> ah ok Ash-Fox
<Guardian> is reiser4 available with kubuntu ?
<alexicon> :P
<alexicon> yes Guardian
<Ash-Fox> Guardian, yes.
<Guardian> ok
<alexicon> but not in the gui is all
<Ash-Fox> I have not use reiser4 yet.
<Guardian> downloading the alternate cd
<BluesKaj> so it must be done previous to installing , too late for existing ext#
<BluesKaj> err - installation
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  at least not easially...
<Guardian> can't an ext3 partition be converted ?
<BluesKaj> think I'll stick with ext
<BluesKaj> too much to redo , otherwise
<Dr_willis> I see no reason for most people to use anything other then ext3
<alexicon> converting would be reformating
<chopin|pc> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chopin|pc> ack
<BluesKaj> http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html...makes it sound so great ...but suse sucks anyway ...it doesn't help that os
<chopin|pc> anyone here use wpa_supplicant?
<Dr_willis> You could proberly use Mondo/Mindi to backup and restore to a reiserfs. but ick. :)
<alexicon> i was just concerned that it wouldnt have support to read my other reiser partitions
<BluesKaj> ain't goin there as the saying goes :)
<chopin|pc> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mducharme> whats the name of KDE regexp editor?
<Jucato> !kregexpeditor
<ubotu> kregexpeditor: graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Jucato> mducharme: ^^^^^
<mducharme> shouldaknown, lol
<mducharme> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<mducharme> wow that app is broken
<mducharme> or im an idiot
<mducharme> or both :D
<fusspils> I get a screwed up screen in Kubuntu 6.10 after bootscreen on the live cd....6.06 works fine...if I install 6.06 then upgrade to 6.10 I also get the screen problem...any idea's?
<BluesKaj> screwedup scrn..how do you mean that ?
<fusspils> its looks like a broken VGA card style error, many coloured stripes
<fusspils> but I know the VGA card is ok
<sb9> any idea? my key for pipe-symbol and redirecting streams doesnt work anymore, already checked another keyboard - same
<sb9> all other keys work
<BluesKaj> must be ok if it works in dapper
<BluesKaj> driver update for edgy maybe ?
<sb9> is this some weird keyboard layout ?
<sb9> for non linux users ?
<Dr_willis> sb9,  you mean the | and >> << keys?
<sb9> yes
<sb9> oh got german layout, its the same key
<mducharme> regexpeditor won the worst interface ever
<Jucato> it's quite old, afaik
<Zamber> how can I bind the windows flag key to the K menu ?
<harald> hello guys, is there someone how can help me with my intel pro wirless 3945?
<Zamber> harald try #linux
<harald> ok tnx
<monad_> hi, i'm trying to play a dvd on kubuntu and always get a message that no shared css library is loaded, so i manually installed libdvdcss, still i can'T watch dvds
<monad_> is there any package i need to install regarding encryption?
<luis> hola
<angasule> has there been a large release of upgraded packages in edgy in the last hours? I have like 30 packages to update, looks like half of kde and xorg
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gerd> hello everybody
<monad_> hi, i'm trying to play a dvd on kubuntu and always get a message that no shared css library is loaded, so i manually installed libdvdcss, still i can'T watch dvds
<monad_> is there any package i need to install regarding encryption?
<gerd> can anybody help me with tainted kernel
<Croupier> hey guys how do i unrar programs in ubuntu , the only thing i get from adept is unrar-free and that doesnt do anything
<Croupier> any other programs to unrar would be nice, i dont know so many names of programs
<gerd> unrar is good program why u need any other prog
<Jucato> !unrar | Croupier
<ubotu> Croupier: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jucato> Croupier: install "unrar", not just "unrar-free"
<Croupier> i dont have unrar  in adept
<Croupier> i just got unrar free
<Jucato> it's in multiverse, you have to enable it
<Jucato> !multiverse | Croupier
<ubotu> Croupier: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<slick_nick> hi -- i tried moving my home directory to a different partition..when i restarted, KDE told me dcopserver wasn't running because iceauth failed to lock the .ICEauthority file. i've been trying to find a fix for the last hour or so, but no luck...can anyone please help?
<gerd> unrar is in multiverse repository
<gerd> multiverse/util section
<Bulwinkle> Has anyone gotten their builtin laptop SD reader (TI here) to work?
<trappist> slick_nick: try deleting your ~/.ICEauthority
<slick_nick> trappist: that's the first thing i did :) i did that and then tried running dcopserver manually
<slick_nick> didn't work
<trappist> slick_nick: ls -ld ~
<slick_nick> it's owned by me, permissions are 777 (side efect of this is that i cna't switch between chat and terminal without kdm interrupting...)
<trappist> slick_nick: 777 is bad mkay
<trappist> slick_nick: 750 is good
<slick_nick> trappist: ah, i see...you think that'll fix it?
<trappist> slick_nick: don't know, but it's worth a shot and should be done in any case
<slick_nick> trappist: ok, thanks...if this doesn't work, i'll probably reinstall (like i said, i've just moved my /home to a new partition, so at least my data's safe...)
<Croupier> hey guys i am reading the man for unrar but im not quite getting it
<trappist> Croupier: unrar x filename.rar
<Croupier> is the command unrar -e- file.rar correct
<confusco> when I'm playing Flash videos like youtube or Google video in Firefox, it all loads, but plays only for a few seconds. when I move the seek bar to a different position, it starts playing for a few seconds again, and stops. anybody have an idea?
<trappist> confusco: sounds like you're running out of buffer
<confusco> how can i fix?
<trappist> confusco: try pausing it for a minute or so, then hitting play again
<confusco> no, not that kind of buffer
<confusco> I said, it loads completely
<confusco> finished loading, still does that
<trappist> confusco: oh, that happened to me before.  closing the browser and reopening worked.  it was like flash got mad about having opened so many videos
<confusco> okay I'll try
<confusco> wow you're right
<confusco> thanks
<trappist> confusco: good deal
<BluesKaj> *** WARNING *** : the driver doesn't provide a correct size for memory mapping....WTF ?
<BluesKaj> DVR tries to correct this error, but some strange things may happend, you are warned.
<BluesKaj> Can't map memory for capture : Invalid argument
<RoKFiT> why isn't konqueror single click interface?
<Jucato> maybe you changed it?
<RoKFiT> i have to double click folders to access them
<RoKFiT> and i didn't change it
<RoKFiT> okay nevermind
<RoKFiT> i lied
<Dr_willis> quintuppleclick!
<Jucato> gigaclick
<NosstaZenith> Can someone help me in changing the look of the login screen, (Edgy 6.10 KuBun.) Tried using the systems settings advanced tool but no joy
<Dr_willis> Install some kdm themes,, and   the tool that lets ya change it.. and have a blast. :)
<NosstaZenith> ah ha, chhers
<Dr_willis> kde-kdm-themes - Themes for the K Display Manager
<Dr_willis> kdmtheme - theme manager for KDM
<NosstaZenith> *cheers
<NosstaZenith> I have KDM installed, but cannot find the theme's for it, just installing the artwork
<NosstaZenith> when I try and change it, it seams to kinda change it, but then it puts the default login theme for edgy over the top
<Dr_willis> I just installed  kde-kdm-themes kdmtheme, and its showing 4 kdm 'themes' now under the  KDM control center thing.
<NosstaZenith> maybe I dont have the right respostories to install it
<Dr_willis> !info  kde-kdm-themes
<ubotu> kde-kdm-themes: Themes for the K Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-1 (edgy), package size 639 kB, installed size 784 kB
<Dr_willis> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<NosstaZenith> ta
<NosstaZenith> I like that little feature
<NosstaZenith> never seen that before
<Dr_willis> check out apt:\ in konqueror also. :)
<NosstaZenith> I am just looking at the res. in adept manager
<Dr_willis> i thought universe was the default. :)
<NosstaZenith> nopes, well I installed 6.06TLS and then did an upgrade
<BluesKaj> kde-kdm-themes_3.4-1_all.deb
<julle> Anyone know if there is a driver or something that enabled me to use my external soundcard box. i have a Creative Audigy 2 Platium eX?
<NosstaZenith> I dunno if this will help but in the mixer, there is a switches tab, try playing around with some of those
<Dr_willis> Thats an external Usb sound card eh?
<NosstaZenith> yeah, firewire I think
<NosstaZenith> think that it has a daughter board to connect it all up
<Dr_willis> Huh? Firewire... ya better check your plugs..
<Dr_willis> OR are we refering to extra things.. :P
<NosstaZenith> hehe I dunno, :P I am just getting my problem fixed :P
<Dr_willis> there are audigy pci cards with the 'bay' that can internal or external.
<Dr_willis> I have a Audigy2zs with an enternal bay. with headset/ins and outs...
<Dr_willis> internal bay.
<NosstaZenith> Well there is a connector on my Audigy for the front panel
<Dr_willis> Its a PCI sound card then you are saying NosstaZenith ?
<NosstaZenith> but like you say it is internal, but I have seen some of the creative cards use the firewire connector on the back used to connect the external box
<Dr_willis> Ive not noticed them using firewire for that.. i know my internal bay has 2 cables going to it.. one real wide for the in/outs and one firewiresh for the firewire plug on the bay.
<Dr_willis> My card works without the bay attatched. :)
<NosstaZenith> yeah mine too
<NosstaZenith> I dont have a need for the bay
<Dr_willis> i just plug the speakers in to the card.   The headset port on the front is nice however.
<Dr_willis> Not tried the remote under linux yet.
<NosstaZenith> hehe
<NosstaZenith> hardly use my headies
<NosstaZenith> got nce speakers that do the job
<NosstaZenith> haha, there are so many more updates now
<NosstaZenith> got so pissed off with vista last night just wiped my main HD and installed the KBun6.06TLS cd and then upgraded
<Dr_willis> Proberly would of been better to get  an Edgy cd :)
<Dr_willis> and do a clean install/no upgrade
<NosstaZenith> yeah, might just download it at work and then burn it off and do full clean install, jst wanted it done like last night :P
<NosstaZenith> I like the crystal theme for kde, well nice
<RoKFiT> the ntfs driver ruined all of my music
<RoKFiT> 700 songs
<RoKFiT> quality songs at that!
<julle> RoKFiT: du talking about Ntfs-3G?
<jager|work> orly
<jager|work> not ready for prime time?
<RoKFiT> yeah.
<jager|work> ntfs-3g i mean
<jager|work> i've been meaning to play with it
<RoKFiT> julle, i am.
<jager|work> i want to use it to do virus scans on infected windows hard disks from linux
<jager|work> bad idea maybe?
<RoKFiT> i dunno, but all my audio pops
<julle> RoKFiT: okey i was going to install it yesterday but i am too new to linux so i couldn't even compile it got errors :P
<jager|work> lame
<alexicon> something is screwed with the wifi thoughpaste me a pipe someone
<NosstaZenith> Nope still no joy still overlaying the kubuntu login theme
<NosstaZenith> * sigh *
<RoKFiT> julle: i didn't have to compile it
<[GuS] > Hi!
<RoKFiT> but i do believe it put a lot of pops in my mp3's
<mkaster> hi
<mkaster> i need some help guys
<trappist> RoKFiT: the files are intact, it's just that the driver kinda sucks so it's not reading it very well
<RoKFiT> they're already transfered back to an ext3 drive
<RoKFiT> that same drive, just formatted to ext3
<|GaiJin|> haha.... upgraded to edgy a few days ago... and restarted my machine today... and upgraded my packages... and now konqueror won't be found on my system:P
<mkaster> i have a hard drive with a partition that i found out is GPT Protective Partition, which I found out in windows... How do I get rid of the partition?
<mkaster> I want to format it to FAT
<i7ch> is the (k|u|edu)buntu kernel boot graphics a kernel patch, or is it independent? i ask because i'm compiling a fresh kernel from kernel.org and wondering if i should patch it to make it look nice.
<RoKFiT> is the ntfs driver known to cause pops in music like that?
<trappist> RoKFiT: the medium-latency, non-preemptible kernel is known to cause pops when i/o is dragging, as it often will on ntfs partitions
<|GaiJin|> RoKFiT: I have a friend who had all his mp3 on a NTFS drive, and suddenly He lost every other of them,....
<RoKFiT> trappist: how do i know if i have a non-preemptible kernel
<trappist> RoKFiT: if you're running edgy, you have a non-preemptible kernel
<RoKFiT> but it did this with fedora core 6
<trappist> RoKFiT: there's a low-latency kernel package in feisty universe that's basically specifically designed to help this problem
<i7ch> trappist, any idea re my question?
<trappist> RoKFiT: don't know anything about fedora's kernels
<RoKFiT> trappist: how do i get this kernel
<trappist> i7ch: I think the nice folks in #ubuntu-artwork can answer that
<i7ch> trappist, i'll try them
<trappist> RoKFiT: not sure.  it's probably tricky, without upgrading to feisty, which is probably a bad idea
<RoKFiT> maybe its bad mp3?  some songs actually don't pop!
<trappist> RoKFiT: listen to the first 10 seconds or so several times, and see if the pops are in the same places each time
<RoKFiT> they are, even when i transfer the files to windows
<trappist> RoKFiT: for example, higher quality mp3s might pop more, because it has to do more i/o for the same length of audio
<trappist> RoKFiT: then it sounds like those files are in fact damaged
<trappist> RoKFiT: but it's very, very unlikely that it was caused by the ntfs drivers
<RoKFiT> from the driver?
<trappist> no
<RoKFiT> okay than i feel better
<trappist> the ntfs driver is only going to screw things up if you set it read/write, and even then if it screws up it'll usually wreck the whole filesystem
<RoKFiT> it has to be the audio then
<RoKFiT> the files must have been bad from day 1
<trappist> RoKFiT: yeah, maybe a bad rip.  my whole pink floyd the wall disc 2 is like that :)
<zorglu_> q. is there a channel for people coding on ubuntu ?
<zorglu_> like i would like to compile a programm in static with glibc, and fails to find a ubuntu package supporting that, is there any i miss ?
<zorglu_> to answer this kind on question :)
<RoKFiT> well thanks for the information trappist
<RoKFiT> i will definitely start re-downloading
<RoKFiT> at first i was really mad at linux and that i transfered over
<RoKFiT> well mad at myself
<RoKFiT> then i started thinking it must be the files
<RoKFiT> because they all aren't like that
* Ropechoborra Avisen a sus amigos... Links alternativos irc.chatelsitio2.com.ar irc.chatelsitio3.com.ar irc.chatelsitio4.com.ar irc.chatelsitio5.com.ar
<niblets> I've just upgraded from dapper to edgy.. X won't start. Any ideas where to start?
<Dr_willis> reconfiure the X server, reinstall the nvidia/ati drivers
<niblets> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<Dr_willis> somthing like that.
<Dr_willis> you may want to reinstall the video card drivers first
<niblets> then apt-get install xorg-xserver-driver-ati?
<niblets> what's the difference between xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-driver-ati?
<trappist> niblets: I believe one is deprecated in favor of the other
<niblets> trappist: any ideas which?
<znapper> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<trappist> niblets: looks like the video one is the new one
<niblets> trappist: thanks
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there is already a repository for the new ati 8.31.5 fglrx drivers?
<majnoon> <<installing gnome (bored bored) it DOES have some nice toys
<alexicon> how do you manually force a dhcp release
<trappist> alexicon: ifdown <device>
<trappist> or sudo ifdown
<trappist> then ifup
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> i woulda thought eth0 would release the address when i tried to connect the wifi but it didnt
<wildchild> hello there, I ha ve problems with updating system. It seems some servers aren't responding or what; paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35799/
<Dr_willis> ITs possible the servers are down/overloaded
<Dr_willis> Thats not too uncommon.. sadly.
<wildchild> so I have to keep trying?
<Dr_willis> could chante your sources to point to other servers
<Dr_willis> or wait a while
<wildchild> especially this repo and server: Could not connect to www.mirrorservice.org:80 (212.219.56.134), connection timed out ; deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/koffice-1.6.0/kubuntu edgy main
<wildchild> Dr_Wills: could chante your sources to point to other servers  how?
<wildchild> I added 2 repos to get the newest krita
<wildchild> from koffice
<wildchild> and one of them is constantly not responding - server
<Dr_willis> edit the /etc/apt/sources.list is how i always do it.. if its an non-official server... no idea what other ones to try.
<wildchild> it's official., I got it on their site..
<Dr_willis> official from who.. :) not 'ubuntu' official you mean?
<wildchild> heh
<wildchild> offical from koffice and since koffice isn't in repos of ubuntu... than apperantly isn't official
<kakalto_> if I have a theme.kth and I want to install it, how do I?
<mducharme> where are the icons stored
<Dr_willis> which icons. :)
<Dr_willis> they can be in several places
<[1-1-11] Zeti> ShipIt remains committed to providing free CDs of Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. <- I somehow got 6.10...
<mducharme> KDE's
<galathalion> anyone use opera?
<EightiesK> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EightiesK> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EightiesK> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoKFiT> !seen intelikey
<Zeti> [%]  RoKFiT, well... i don't remember seeing [intelikey]  :\ .UPP.
<ubotu> I last saw intelikey (n=root@0-1pool90-75.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net) 12h 44m 56s ago, quiting: "shalom."
<sparrw> firefox on kubuntu associates pdf with kghostview (which has no search) instead of kpdf...  why?
<RoKFiT> root, lol
<EightiesK> how do i rename my flash drive?
<Dr_willis> EightiesK,  using edgy?
<Fragrag> Does anybody know how to open Open Office Word Processor using Alt+F2?
<Dr_willis> oobase          oocalc          oodraw          ooffice         oofromtemplate  ooimpress       oomath          ooo-wrapper     ooweb           oowriter
<EightiesK> no
<mducharme> oowriter
<EightiesK> the new one
<Dr_willis> EightiesK,  You mean the Farrting Fawn?
<Fragrag> Thanks alot Dr_willis
<EightiesK> i dunno
<EightiesK> i just updated from worthog
<Fragrag> That's a codename? Farting Fawn?!
<EightiesK> X-D
<EightiesK> how do i find out
<EightiesK> i just got the cd in the mail
<trappist> Fragrag: it's feisty fawn.
<alexicon> im trying to install nvidia glx drivers, and when i tyr the enable command i get: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<alexicon> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Fragrag> Oh, too bad, farting fawn is awesome :p
<Zeti> now a bit more detailed
<Zeti> I ordered a kubuntu via shipit
<Zeti> now i get a package with a cd
<Zeti> on the package 6.1 is stated
<Zeti> i put the disc into a drive and started it under windows
<EightiesK> Dr_willis: ya edgy
<Zeti> the window title says 6.06 Disc Three
<Zeti> how can i get definitely which version the cd is?
<Dr_willis> Edgy Eft is the 'latest' the fawn is the next genreation :P
<Dr_willis> EightiesK,  what filesystem is on that usb drive? i  got mine all named. but not sure how i did it.. heh
<EightiesK> well is fawn worth the hassle
<EightiesK> of reinstalling
<EightiesK> or not yet?
<Dr_willis>      EightiesK  i would wait on it
<EightiesK> k cool
<Dr_willis> under media:/  i have the drives shown as their volume lables
<Dr_willis> under /media/ they are shown as their mount points
<EightiesK> I just bought a new flash drive and i need to name it
<Dr_willis> Whats it called now?
<EightiesK> usbdrive
<alexicon> how do i check that i have the right version of glx, there really isnt a choice that i see *_*
<EightiesK> no
<EightiesK> usbdisk
<Dr_willis> my flashdrive gets mounted to        /media/usbdisk        but under media:/  its called  '2.1gbMedia'  :)
<EightiesK> lol
<EightiesK> whats the ti83 emulator
<Dr_willis> I do have ext3 filesystem on it. and i  used the ext tools to lable the drive that name i think
<alexicon> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EightiesK> i need mine in fat
<EightiesK> so i can change from mac to windows to linux
<hrp2171> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<notech> its just a mount point, it can be named anything
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<hrp2171> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexicon> hrp2171: libmpeg3 libxine-extracodecs
<hrp2171> alexicon: they dont come up as options to install.  even after enabling all the default repos
<monad> hi... i have no idea what it was, but after having successfully configured fglrx and running it for two months, it'S awfully broken now
<alexicon> you add multiverse apply > fetch updates
<Zeti> the .disk/info contains Kubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" - Release i386 (20061025)
<monad> even running fglrxinfo gives hundreds of lines of [fglrx]  API ERROR:....
<Zeti> is this info reliable?
<Dr_willis> EightiesK,  try rightclickint on that drive icon and properties and change its name. ;)
<wilhart> are there repos for kde4 for ubuntu ?
<EightiesK> what does everyone use for im?
<hrp2171> alexicon: i take it dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse is not the right one
<Dr_willis> EightiesK,  IRC :)
<EightiesK> i mean program
<EightiesK> i use gaim on all platforms that i use
<Dr_willis> You mean what IRC client to people use? thats not the same as an 'im' client
<Dr_willis> I tend to use xchat for my irc needs
<galathalion> hey
<galathalion> is there any way to get different desktops like in gnome?
<mc__> galathalion: what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> galathalion,  like in gnome?
<galathalion> mc__: well in kde u have 4 desktops u can switch between.. but not really.
<Dr_willis> You refering to different "Desktop enviroments" like KDE/Icewm/XFCE/?
<Dr_willis> or virtual desktops...
<galathalion> multiple desktops
<Dr_willis> I have 4 virtual desktops on my KDE setup at the moment.. can easially add more
<galathalion> Dr_willis: yes those are the ones im talking about
<galathalion> Dr_willis: but they are not working as i want to.
<Dr_willis> up to 20 it seems.. according to the 'configure desktops' applet. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i get the PID in konsole for my running programs
<Dr_willis> galathalion,  so NOW we are getting to your actual question.........
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  ps command is oftenused for that.
<Dr_willis> with the right options. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ...i don't have the opntion
<Admiral_Chicago> err know the options
<Dr_willis> man ps
<hrp2171> cool! finally got that right!  added the word multiverse next to universe.  LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: okay will try
<galathalion> Dr_willis: its a little bit hard to explain with my english :S
<Dr_willis> i tend to do a 'ps ax | grep whatevername'
<galathalion> Dr_willis: when i open a program in one desktop it shows on the taskbar in _every_ desktop, i dont want that :<
<pentadrago> hi
<hrp2171> thanks alexicon
<Admiral_Chicago> system monitor won out because i'm impatient
<Dr_willis> galathalion,  thats a setting in the 'configure taskber' area -- explore all the settings.
<galathalion> Dr_willis: oh great.. i found it now. thanks
<Dr_willis> may want to enable the 'show windows list' option . that way you can get to the other apps on other desktops easier.. :)
<Dr_willis> but still have them hidden
<ehird> sometimes i see software never updated since like 2002
<ehird> and the latest news post is just a regular new release post
<ehird> and i think
<ehird> "did they just forget about it or something? you know, forget about 3 years of making a WM... yeah... that's right..."
<RoKFiT> is there a hotkey to hide the panel
<poppemie> can someone help me with warzone for linux it runs but he didn't find the Physicial Fs....
<Dr_willis> !info warzone
<ubotu> Package warzone does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<poppemie> yes ubotu it exist
<poppemie> I Ran it
<RoKFiT> why can't i maximize windows behind a panel, or how do i fix it/
<RoKFiT> ?
<poppemie> #warzone
<Dr_willis> In late 2004 warzone was released by its copyright holders, Eidos Interactve, to the public under the GNU General Public License (GPL),
<Dr_willis> Heh google is fun
<poppemie> how do i go to warzone? channel?
<Dr_willis> RoKFiT,  you mean under the panel?
<poppemie> yes
<RoKFiT> yes
<Dr_willis> RoKFiT,  you could just set the panels to auto hide.
<Dr_willis> othereise you wont be seeing the bottom part.
<RoKFiT> autohide is somehow annoying
<Dr_willis> what you are trying to do sounds just as annoying. :)
<lm> when trying to upgrad my system from dapper to edgy (just got my net back) it gives me the error that it cant fetch following things
<lm> Failed to fetch http://xgl.compiz.info/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<lm> Failed to fetch http://xgl.compiz.info/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<RoKFiT> well i like to flick my mouse to corners to hit spots on windows, but i also like my taskbar up top
<Dr_willis> RoKFiT,  you havent noticed the 'all other progrmas to cover the panel' setting eh?
<trappist> lm: xgl.compiz.info is a fairly unreliable repo in my experience
<lm> i tried playteing around with compiz long time ago and it went sour, and i havent used it since
<lm> i know
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byeeee
<lm> didnt get it to work either
<lm> but how can i go around this error, so me system upgrades?
<lm> becauses it just halts after this error
<lm> and i cant upgrade
<lm> any help? i would rather not have to delete the system and install from scratch
<trappist> lm: remove xgl.compiz.info from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lm> allright ill try
<BluesKaj> compiz does damage upon removal , don't use autoremove like i did ...totally screwed the desktop
<lm> is it enough if i just del the following:
<lm> #compiz Quinn's
<lm>    deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<lm>    deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<lm>    deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<trappist> lm: yep
<lm> ok
<lm> yeah
<Kresildefix> hi
<Kresildefix> can someone help me??
<lm> thanks for the help no errors... for now :D
<BluesKaj> Kresildefix, just ask your question
<Kresildefix> sure
<Kresildefix> i cant use ALTGr
<RoKFiT> allow other windows to cover the panel     ....   this option is nice, but when bottom of screen is hit, panel shows.   annoying!
<RoKFiT> to me that is a bug
<mortici> anyone here play EVE Online ?
<uphill> hi
<uphill> short help please
<uphill> postgresql-81 hba.conf :)
<trappist> you mean pg_hba.conf?
<uphill> local   all         all                               trust
<uphill> yes
<trappist> what's your question
<uphill> i put locall all all trust in first line, becouse i am the only user on this computer
<uphill> and if a want to connexct with 'psql -Upostgres -dtemplate1' it wont work
<trappist> uphill: try 'psql template1'
<trappist> uphill: and, define 'wont work'
<uphill> it write ident auth fails
<trappist> uphill: have you restarted postgres?
<uphill> and with the cmd you wrote me it writes Role 'root' does not exist
<uphill> i have restarted
<trappist> uphill: don't do this as root :)
<uphill> any user failes
<uphill> except the postgres user :)
<trappist> uphill: can you pastebin your pg_hba.conf?
<uphill> i will
<uphill> oh shit
<uphill> sorry
<trappist> language please
<malik__> hi guyz can some one tell me how to enable the sound icon in the task bar in kubuntu?.i was fiddling with settings n killing system processes n i dont know which one i did wrongly n now its gone.tho i still have the sound n its working.
<uphill> but these config file has so much comments that i looked over a line
<trappist> malik__: start 'kmix'
<uphill> sorry for language
<uphill> trappist: thx
<trappist> uphill: you mean the ident sameuser line for the postgres user?
<malik__> oooh lala .worked like charm...thanx heaps guyz
<malik__> specially to trappist
<malik__> one more thing how do i stop the applications from automatically starting which were open b4 i turned off the copmuter, when i login
<malik__> ?
<BluesKaj> malik__, you should shut the progs down before turning off the pc
<trappist> malik__: in kcontrol or systemsettings, in session management, tell kde to start with an empty session or a previously saved session, but not the last session
<ataxic> doesn't the desktop cd fit on a 700mb cd?
<trappist> ataxic: I sure hope so
<ataxic> trying a diiferent disc atm
<malik__> great guyz.thanx alot.............i think i am being vindicated in decision of ditching win xp
<malik__> first of all its free n second thing help channel like this is great
<cloakable> :)
<malik__> i am just a newbie...so dont mind me if i say something silly
<ataxic> come on then
<ataxic> say something silly
<malik__> :).......................
<vyoman> anybody knows what todays updates are fixing? anything serious or urgent?
<malik__> well there are 54 of them amounting to almost 104 mb
<malik__> i am currently downloading them
<vyoman> c'mon 340+ nicks on the channel and no one can tell me if the updates can wait until monday?
<malik__> well if u ask my opinion they can wait till monday but if u are running work computer then better do them now
<malik__> better be safe than sorry ...........i wud say
<vyoman> true true but if the updates break stuff, I could sit here all weekend ;)
<bubu1uk> well, updates are mostly for GUI, so dont think anything that important
<vyoman> thanks guys that all I needed to hear, some support to go home early! :)
<malik__> updates break things?.................i didnt know that....................im new to linux n i have taken a plunge by ditching win xp............. so if any one can elaborate on that, that will be great
<trappist> malik__: updates *can* break things, but in most cases they don't
<vyoman> well it happened only once (this year) but yes it did happen and we need better information on the updates available, to make an informed decision
<trappist> vyoman: the X updates weren't even for security
<malik__> oooh okie.................... okie another questioni would like to ask is ......... how do i back up my home directory n restore it in newer version and what is the significance of it.........
<vyoman> trappist: todays X updates?
<trappist> vyoman: right
<vyoman> cool, thanks, i am updating now :)
<Ash-Fox> Hmm, what's with the X updates? I can't find them in USN? Is there some other mailing lsit I can subscribe to to find out update information?
<Raffas> hi! i'm using kubuntu 6.10 on my latitude 510. The problem is that i can't see power maganement icon in System settings. Any ideas?
<nemesis4u> hello all :-)
<nemesis4u> Could anyone help me - I am trying to Rar a video 900meg into 50 meg rar files.... how? and is there a gui to do it as well?
<notech> malik__: is /home on its own partition?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I enable XDMCP?
<raphink> Flosoft: in kdmrc
<Flosoft> where is that?
<raphink>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<nemesis4u> Could anyone help me - I am trying to Rar a video 900meg into 50 meg rar files.... how? and is there a gui to do it as well?
<Flosoft> ok found it :)
<raphink> why rar nemesis4u ?
<nemesis4u> windows support
<nemesis4u> what else could i use?
<raphink> you can use zip
<raphink> (or you can ignore windows support and use a real compression format)
<nemesis4u> what is the app called and does it support splitting?
<nemesis4u> :-) haha
<raphink> for rar, the app is called rar
<raphink> for zip, the app is called zip
<nemesis4u> gui?
<raphink> :p
<raphink> ark is a gui for all compressions formats
<nemesis4u> have you used ark to make multiple splits?
<raphink> provided you have installed rar (free or nonfree) and zip
<raphink> no
<raphink> I never had too
<nemesis4u> it does not work
<nemesis4u> That is why i am looking for an app that splits the file
<raphink> what does not work?
<nemesis4u> ark for splitting
<nemesis4u> it does not have an option anywhere
<nemesis4u> nor does archive manager
<majnoon> i have a problem ,php is not running on my apache2 it asks me to DOWNLOAD my index.php filephp
<Raffas> majnoon: is php module loaded?
<majnoon> i THINK so
<majnoon> it is in the enabled mods
<brz> hi everyone
<mh> hello each and every one of u...
<majnoon> Raffas: how do i make sure ??
<notech> think it requires the php-http package
<mh> can one ask questions here?
<majnoon> go ahead
<notech> sure
<Raffas> majnoon: http://www.ducea.com/2006/05/30/managing-apache2-modules-the-debian-way/
<Raffas> majnoon: maybe this helps a little :)
<mh> how can one set the dns server from terminal?
<julle> what do i write to delete a folder with subfolders in it?
<Raffas> but still, what package creates the power magament icon in system settings?
<raphink> mh: set it in /etc/resolv.conf or in /etc/network/interfaces
<notech> julle:  rm -rf but be very careful, there is no way to recover it
<Flosoft> hey
<brz> ummm, can anyone tell me how to switch a default program? what I mean is when I rightclick on a file and chose actions-> email file the system wants to open kmail and I want thunderbird to do it
<julle> notech: thx!
<Flosoft> now I get this: XDMCP fatal error: Manager unwilling Host unwilling
<brz> I tried Settings>kde elements (or whatever it is in English)>default programs
<brz> but when the window opens the only thing I can do is click <ok> or <cancel>
<brz> the window's blank, sort of
<raphink> Flosoft: set Xaccess
<majnoon> looking at it
<Flosoft> how?
<mh> thanks for answering my first question...the second is why does my harddisk seems to turn on and off while running linux?
<raphink> Flosoft: by using your head
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it's in the same place
<raphink> mh: how do you know?
<Flosoft> like this: *                                       #any host can get a login window =?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> unless you want more restriction
<Flosoft> ok ... now it doesn't get me any login screen :S
<mh> the hard ticks and then works then ticks again and only in linux...everything is fine in windows
<cpk1> what is a "tick"
<raphink> what are  you doing Flosoft?
<cpk1> besides the blood sucking insect
<raphink> Flosoft: did you restart kdm and tried to log in from another machine using the remote option?
<brz> anyone? ;] 
<Flosoft> I want to connect from an old Xubuntu machine to my Kubuntu Laptop
<raphink> Flosoft: did you restart kdm on the laptop after changing all this?
<Flosoft> maybe because the wifi is to weak?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> I did
<Flosoft> the problem is something with the fonts :S
<Flosoft> and wacom
<cpk1> brz: use kcontrol
<raphink> hmmm
<mh> wat happens is the system pauses and the hard disk makes a sound (tick) and the system works again...any ideas?
<raphink> only with linux mh?
<mh> yes only in linux....not even once in windows
<mh> this was happening to me even with mandrake and some other distros
<brz> cpk1: it doesn't help
<brz> I still get the same thing
<unai> HOLA!!!
<unai> Alguno puede ayudarme?
<unai> Tengo problemas con la tarjeta de red...
<unai> soy novato en linux
<trappist> !pt | unai
<ubotu> unai: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<trappist> or is it
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<trappist> can't tell
<angasule> trappist: spanish
<trappist> angasule: thanks :)
<unai> Gracias
<angasule> you're welcome
<majnoon> no luck
<majnoon> will TRY reinstall
<judaz> Hey!
<niblets> just upgraded dapper>edgy... now kdesu doesn't seem to do anything
<judaz> I need some help with CARD EXPORT II on my TUNGSTEN E2 and mi Kubuntu edgy
<judaz> niblets: i have the same problem, buy I installed Edgy just from de CD.. It may be a bug.. I'm not sure
<niblets> hmm, interesting.
<niblets> when I apt-get install kdesu, it's referred to by another package, but there's no installation candidate
<malik__> .........................
<raphink> niblets: kdesu is provided by kdebase-bin
<raphink>  $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/kdesu
<raphink> kdebase-bin: /usr/bin/kdesu
<mh> so no one in the channel had any harddisk problems with linux?
<malik__> .......................
<unai> Alguno que quiera ayudarme? en kubuntu-es no me contestan
<pentadrago> mh: did you check the dmesg output?
<raphink> con que unai?
<unai> hola raphink
<raphink> hola
<unai> tengo problemas con la tarjeta de red
<unai> ahora mismo estoy con una pcmcia
<raphink> mhm
<redmonkey> ahem?!
<unai> pero los problemas los tengo con la de la placa
<niblets>  raphink: weird.. kdebase-bin is installed correctly, apparently
<unai> me detecta la tarjeta de red, me la configura bien... pero no va.
<raphink> de la placa?
<unai> si la tarjeta que biene integrada en la placa
<mh> <pentadrago> the harddisk works just fine but it pauses (turns off) and reruns again..
<raphink> sure niblets, what's the issue?
<|GaiJin|> hmmm... are there any programs in linux that can use yahoo widgets??
<pentadrago> mh: no problems with other OSes?
<unai> raphink te importaria explicarmelo?
<raphink> unai: puede ver la tarjeta con ifconfig?
<mh>  <pentadrago> this problem didnt happen to me with any version of windows
<niblets> raphink: when running kdesu, I get xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused
<pentadrago> mh: sorry, i have no clue
<unai> si
<unai> y aparentemente todo esta bien
<niblets> no protocol specified
<mh> <berniee> hey dude
<judaz> hey, does anybody know how to make CARD EXPORT II FOR PALM OS work on edgy eft?
<berniee> mh:hehe tha link didnt work
<raphink> unai: wifi o ethernet red?
<mh>  <berniee> wat does it say?
<mh>  <pentadrago> could it be the dual sharing that cuzes this problem?
* vyoman is away: Gone away for now.
<chimaera> speaking a language other than the channel-default might be considered rude. pls query or join the appropriate channel for that language, thanks.
<mh> <berniee> wat does it say dude?
<unai> raphink, es ethernet integrada en placa... Portatil Acer aspire 1600
<pentadrago> mh: sorry, I don't know it, some strange energy save mode?
<berniee> it says deleted..
<trappist> unai: /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<mh> <berniee> i hope i will find some other link...hold on...
<trappist> unai: #ubuntu es por ingles no mas
<trappist> or is that para
<unai> esque ahi nadie me ayuda!!!
<judaz> unai: que drama tenes?
<unai> sino un privado...
<unai> Problemas con la targeta de red
<unai> En un portatil
<trappist> judaz: please encourage unai to take the conversation to #kubuntu-es
<raphink> trappist: no one helps him on #ubuntu-es
<trappist> raphink: then judaz should join him there
<judaz> trappist: Ok.. ill do that, the thing is that there is nobody there...
<unai> judaz, quieres explicarmelo en un privado? que estos se mosquean conmigo...
<trappist> judaz: so meet him there!
<judaz> trappist: haha, i'm just a newbie, I don't know what to do..
<trappist> judaz: nobody else here speaks spanish.
<trappist> this is an english channel.
<judaz> unai: entra a ubuntu-es
<raphink> judaz: let's join both of us
<unai> ok
<raphink> and we can try it
<judaz> he says he has a problem with his ethernet on his laptop
<pentadrago> mh: nothing mentioned in the system logs? did you try checking the hdd with smart?
<yelonek> sooo
<yelonek> i got kubuntu
<yelonek> :P
<yelonek> what is interesting in this system ?
<trappist> yelonek: depends what you like to do
<yelonek> back in 90's i used to play with dos prompt line
<yelonek> but i can't figure out any linux commad
<cpk2> haha linux command line is nothing like dos prompt
<yelonek> *command
<redmonkey> if you just wanna play go back to windows:)
<yelonek> so i see ;p
<cpk2> you dont really need to use a terminal in ubuntu =)
<yelonek> is there anything like Linux prompt for dummies ?
<unix_infidel> yelonek: you'd be surprised how similar linux is to a dos command line.
<trappist> yelonek: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<icheyne> how do I find out exactly what type of RAM I need to buy to upgrade my PC?
<pentadrago> whoo, the terminal (running bash of courde) is so much more powerful than the dos prompt
<cpk2> a normal joe user should be able to be pretty terminal free
<unix_infidel> i use unx utils in cmd and powershell regularly.
<icheyne> I have tried lshw but it does not give me enough info
<trappist> icheyne: you'll probably get better and more complete answers to that in #hardware
<cpk2> icheyne: you could just look at the stick
<trappist> I don't think linux is aware of the kind of ram your pc has/needs
<unix_infidel> icheyne: bios should tell you what its rated at.
<icheyne> trappist: hmm. What do you suggest - short of opening my box?
<icheyne> the ram itself has nothing written on it
<cpk2> icheyne: try sudo lshw
<icheyne> I have looked for my mobo manual, but I can't find it
<trappist> icheyne: I don't have anything short of opening your box, but the #hardware fellas might
<yelonek> yeah, i know i should be terminal free
<eilker>  i am gonna have  a dedicated server for my web sites, thinking of installing ubuntu-server, but i dont know how to manage it, because there will be no gui, scare of it...any experience with no gui envoriment ?
<yelonek> but i wanted to get grip of basics
<unix_infidel> icheyne: go into bios.
<yelonek> ty trappist
<cpk2> icheyne: actually it looks like sudo lshw still doesnt tell you the speed
<trappist> yelonek: there's no virtue in being terminal-free :) the command line is your friend
<yelonek> well, that's why i got kubuntu not any other linux
<yelonek> i wanted it to be easy to use
<cpk2> and i dont think i have seen a stick yet that doesnt have anything written on the stick
<unix_infidel> yelonek:  I asked the same questions long ago.  "Getting started" with command line and reading about it....
<trappist> yelonek: me too - but sometimes you can get more done on the command line.  it's good stuff to know.
<unix_infidel> is REALLY no subsitute for finding a genuine use for it.
<unix_infidel> and then practicing its usage.
<cpk2> you could try a different distro that pretty much requires cli knowledge
<cpk2> like slackware
<cpk2> hooray!
<unix_infidel> There's no need for that.  It'll teach you how to setup a linux system, not how to use it.
<redmonkey> archlinux
<yelonek> i'm not that interested in linux :P
<yelonek> i just read an article about police knocking on some ppl door ;)
<yelonek> checking if they got legal software
<yelonek> i'm getting angry at microsoft
<yelonek> cause there were rumors that they provided data about ppl who were checked
<yelonek> ofcourse that wasn't true
<yelonek> but the spokesman for ms "didn't confirm or denied"
<redmonkey> uhm is this a linux channel? :)
<cpk1> ##linux
<yelonek> i got my xp with new computer
<yelonek> and can get another one with msdn for free
<unix_infidel> yelonek: That's besides the point.  You should spend your time using your OS.
<lenscape> You've got to be stubborn or a bit dim to use Windows these days
<yelonek> why ?
<yelonek> xp is actually easy to use
<yelonek> i got used to it
<lenscape> because Linux is so much better and ALL the software is free!
<yelonek> but i want to get used to linux ;p
<cpk1> yelonek: i would suggest just trying to do mundane things with the command line to get used to it
<trappist> lenscape, yelonek: this stuff is great for #kubuntu-offtopic, but this is a support channel
<cpk1> do things like mv cp and rm
<eilker> hi,  i am gonna have  a dedicated server for my web sites, thinking of installing ubuntu-server, but i dont know how to manage it, because there will be no gui, scare of it...any experience with no gui envoriment ?
<unix_infidel> eilker: most all production servers are non-gui
<trappist> eilker: plenty.
<lenscape> trappist: I was helping a misguided soul!
<reckiem> what stops u from using a GUI?
<icheyne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unix_infidel> Remember, most if not all gui applications use the REVERSE dogma of what you've been exposed to.
<eilker> unix_infidel: yes i know, but no experience with it, and scary...
<unix_infidel> eilker: why, this is open source.  documentation is REALLY GOOD for server side software.
<yelonek> trappist, so i better move to offtopic, thx
<trappist> yelonek: thank you
<redmonkey> eilker: is you are scared better ask someone to set up the server for you
<redmonkey> err, if
<eilker> unix_infidel: where is the documantation for it? inside the os ? (ubuntu-server)
<cpk1> eilker: man programtoreadabout
<eilker> redmonkey: that will not be my choice, i am gonna do it
<unix_infidel> eilker: That depends on the specific server side stuff.
<trappist> eilker: there's lots of documentation that ships with the various applications (web and database servers, etc.) and there's a lot more online.
<trappist> eilker: there's also the ubuntu server guide
<redmonkey> eilker: good luck
<cpk1> eilker: there is nothing stopping you from using a gui to set up your server
<eilker> trappsit: i have already read it..
<unix_infidel> Side Note: #ubuntu-classroom will be hosting a session SPECIFICALLY devoted to Linux Administration.
<unix_infidel> eilker: you might find that worth sitting in on.
<cpk1> unix_infidel: when?
<eilker> unix_infidel: thanx for it, i didnt know that room before
<eilker> people i have already dns server, mail server, web server, ftp server , i tried for those in kubuntu, i
<eilker> but i feel strange in no-gui enviroment...
<jbruckman> has anyone seen the image of firefox melting IE with a flamethrower?
<trappist> eilker: if you want to admin a server, you really need to learn your way around the command line and text-based config files and such
<yannick> hi
<eilker> trappist: can i use ssh in non-gui ?
<cpk1> of course you can
<gesc> salve
<trappist> eilker: of course :)
<ganjhack> Quelqu'un parle-il franais sur ce canal ?
<trappist> !fr | ganjhack
<ubotu> ganjhack: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ganjhack> tks
<eilker> trappist: i use linux since september :d so that i dont know too much :)
<trappist> eilker: well, like I said, if you want to admin a server, it's time to learn :)
<lupul> hi there. is there anyway to make ATI driver run correctly on edgy?
<lupul> !video driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> lupul: in what way is it running incorrectly
<trappist> !ati | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupul> k thanks
<eilker> trappist: life is in /etc... for linux, am i right ?
<Bulwinkle> is there any way to get newer kernel and modules (i'm running 2.6.17-10-generic
<trappist> eilker: config files, yeah
<trappist> Bulwinkle: they generally don't put out new versions of kernels mid-release.  you'd have to look at feisty, which is unreleased and unstable, but where you'll find 2.6.19 kernels
<trappist> Bulwinkle: or of course you could roll your own
<Bulwinkle> trappist: Been there, done that, failed miserably
<trappist> if at first you don't succeed...
<chimaera> Bulwinkle: ss: you did something wrong..
<Bulwinkle> trappist: don't blow up your laptop again :)
<Bulwinkle> chimaera: obviously...  There are a couple of fixes to a couple of modules I'd like to get incorporated into my system
<Bulwinkle> Easy way to do that?
<chimaera> Bulwinkle: a) use proper documentation on ho to build a kernel on debian/ubuntu. b) google for inofficial kernel-repos, might also want to check the ubuntu wiki
<Bulwinkle> chimaera: thanks for the help!
<Bulwinkle> I'll probably just wait until feisty isn't so feisty
<chimaera> Bulwinkle: actually, i didn't help in any way.
<Bulwinkle> its only 4 months away
<Bulwinkle> chimaera: I've seen you around, you usually don't... :)
<chimaera> Bulwinkle: well, i don't think you have, but anyways.
<trappist> now, now.
<Bulwinkle> :)
<angasule> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<velle> is it generally possible to open a file on a remote server from a program, using ssh? e.g. "myprogram myserver.dk:file.txt" (or something like that)? this would be an alternative to running ssh -X and executing the program on the remote server, which requires fast internet connections
<chimaera> velle: as long as an kio_slave exists for that type, it shoukd be possible.
<trappist> velle: yes
<angasule> velle: yes, use the fish protocol, for example, in konqueror, put: fish://server.com  then you can log in, and open any file as if it were local
<velle> how? (and im not hard core enough to know what a kio_slave is :) )
<Frederick> folks how do I add the trash icon to my desktop?
<trappist> velle: I just say ForwardX11 yes in my ~/.ssh/config, then ssh <host> <command>
<velle> trappist: is that the same as ssh -X, or ...?
<pedroca> kubuntu br
<pedroca> como acesso?
<trappist> velle: ForwardX11 yes is, yeah
<trappist> !pt | pedroca
<ubotu> pedroca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me to make the < and > key work?
<velle> trappist: but that requires a fast connection, and I dont have one, thats the prob :) and that way I need to have the application installed on the remote comp as well
<trappist> velle: I like to use -c blowfish for that, because blowfish is a perfectly secure but much faster compression algorithm than the default, so it's faster for gui stuff
<trappist> velle: well yeah.  that goes for any remote gui stuff (except maybe rdesktop)
<Dan_Edin> how do i install the base build only from the ordinary shipit cds of ubuntu dapper?
<Dan_Edin> in 5.10 i just typed server at bootup. But that option seems to not be available in dapper
<trappist> Dan_Edin: don't quote me on it, but I think it's available on the 'alternate install cd'
<Dan_Edin> trappist not on the deafult cds?
<trappist> Dan_Edin: no
<Dan_Edin> crap
<Dan_Edin> why did they remove that? it was a really cool feature
<trappist> Dan_Edin: it was sacrificed for features they figure most people will find even cooler
<trappist> Dan_Edin: but I believe it is still available on the alternate cd
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me to make the < and > key work?
<MalfermitaKodo> I c'n'ped this, but it's really annoing not the have them
<Fragrag> How do I get streaming video on MPlayer?
<Fragrag> wait, nevermind, I didn't read good enough??
<Fragrag> ..*
<Dasnipa`> what do you mean MalfermitaKodo ?
<velle> the fish protocol (files transfered over shell) isnt a kde thing right? its general i think?
<ccc> MalfermitaKodo: you can set your keyboard in system settings > regional & language > keyboard layout
<MalfermitaKodo> yes, not helping
<MalfermitaKodo> I have German, Esperanto and Latvian setting
<MalfermitaKodo> in all, this key is not working
<fon_Zograf>   ?
<ccc> MalfermitaKodo: it must be set wrong then, it's probably set as something different than a 105-key or whatever you use.
<MalfermitaKodo> ccc: I set it as the same as I did before
<moS-uu> #ubuntu.de
<moS-uu> #ubuntu-de
<moS-uu> oops
<MalfermitaKodo> !de | MalfermitaKodo
<ubotu> MalfermitaKodo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<moS-uu> join #ubuntu-de
<moS-uu> mensch
<angasule> can anyone tell me how to get skim to work?
<Necros> Has anyone tried installing Automatix on Herd 1?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MalfermitaKodo> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Necros> Umm.. I'm not sure anyone running Herd 1 is looking for stability.
<luis> hola
<Jucato> hm... seems that easyubuntu is a bit (just a bit) more favored than automatix?
<TheDebugger> Is it soooo hard to follow the guides on the website?
<Necros> No, its just much, much faster to easyubuntu/automatix
<Jucato> yes, much faster to possibly break your system too :) (at least when upgrading comes...)
<Necros> I fresh install.. that way, I'm never searching for breaks
<Necros> I build too much from source, and then the kernel gets all out of wack...
<Necros> Ah well...
<Schuenemann> hi, how do I install the amsn IM I just downloaded? file name is amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package
<Necros> I'll do it the hard way
<Schuenemann> anyone?
<MalfermitaKodo> Schuenemann: .package????
<Schuenemann> how do I install a .package file?
<MalfermitaKodo> I have NEVER heard of that
<Schuenemann> yeah...
<Schuenemann> it's supposed to work in any distro
<MalfermitaKodo> run a "file amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package" in shell
<Schuenemann> how do I do that? ./amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package ?
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting time, in #ubuntu-meeting
<Schuenemann> how do I run a shell script when it asks for su?
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone please tell me how I can correctly set my keyboard layout?
<julle> is there any quicktime plugin availible for kubuntu? and wmp plugin 4 firefox?
<yelonek> su = superuser ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> ./filename says permission denied
<MalfermitaKodo> su scriptname?
<trappist> Schuenemann: sudo sh filename
<MalfermitaKodo> right, sh, forgot that
<trappist> not su
<Schuenemann> me too... thank you
<Schuenemann> sudo
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MalfermitaKodo> one key is contantly not working :(
<MalfermitaKodo> really annoys me :/
<yelonek> what repository should i add to get gnuplot ?
<Jucato> !gnuplot
<ubotu> gnuplot: A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Jucato> yelonek: ^^^
<Schuenemann> MalfermitaKodo: did you select the correct language and layout?
<julle> Is there anyone who knows how to install mplayer webplugin?
<yelonek> well, i still don't know ;p
<yelonek> w8
<yelonek> i'm getting it ;p
<MalfermitaKodo> yes, the program tells me it uses "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout de -variant ro_nodeadkeys"
<Jucato> " In component universe,..."
<yelonek> Jucato: yeah, but how to to this ? ;) now i know
<yelonek> Jucato: "uncomment following two lines to get ... from universe" gave me a tip
<yelonek> well, i did that
<yelonek> but can't find gnuplot anyway
<MalfermitaKodo> ah I think I can make it no
<MalfermitaKodo> <|>
<Jucato> yelonek: Edgy or Dapper?
<yelonek> Edgy
<Jucato> hm.. universe should be enabled already by default
<Jucato> how are you trying to install it?
<bthibault> anybody know how to get the google toolbar to work
<bthibault> FF 2.0
<yelonek> i run Adept Manager
<yelonek> with root rights
<yelonek> then i uncommented two lines under string: "uncomment to get universe"
<yelonek> after that apply, close
<yelonek> then search: gnuplot
<yelonek> after that just plot
<Jucato> you have to click on "Fetch Updates"
<Jucato> first
<yelonek> and it finds kmplot and sth with perl
<yelonek> lol, that easy ? ;)
<MalfermitaKodo> oh, BTW: what can I use now to install stuff?
<MalfermitaKodo> Do I really need to get used to synaptic?
<Jucato> yelonek: were you able to find it?
<cpk1> how do you check if dma is enabled or not again?
<redmonkey> with hdparm
<yelonek> Jucato: i'm still dling
<Jucato> ok
<redmonkey> but dont ask me for the parameters.. just man hdparm
<Jucato> heh
<cpk1> thats what i've been doing... i was hoping there was an easy to read config file
<Jucato> (google)
<Jucato> sudo hdparm -d /dev/xxxx I think
<trappist> and -d1 to turn it on
<ehird> :/ nedit won't start on kubuntu
<ehird> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ehird>   Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)
<ehird>   Serial number of failed request:  382
<ehird>   Current serial number in output stream:  392
<yelonek> thanks Jucato, i found gnuplot and even more
<Jucato> np :)
<cpk1> hmm -d didnt output anything...
<trappist> cpk1: what was the exact command you used
<cpk1> trappist: sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda1
<redmonkey> sometimes i ask myself why there are manpages at all..
<trappist> cpk1: I don't think hdparm works on scsi devices, but if it does, you need sda not sda1
<Jucato> redmonkey: they are there for admins :)
<redmonkey> oh well, bye
<redmonkey> ;)
<trappist> cpk1: that is, dma applies to the drive, not the partition
<cpk1> hmm yeah maybe it doesnt work for sata, it says it only works for ata/ide
<cpk1> but i can still set my root mount i suppose
<cpk1> is -d supposed to output anything?
<trappist> cpk1: yes, if you run it against an ide drive
<cpk1> wow, if these buffer tests are to be trusted my sata is a bit faster than my ide (more than i would have expected)
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Schuenemann> using konqueror to list a local directory, how do I make it list hidden files?
<ehird> hmm
<ehird> i've found a bug in the package dependencies
<rindolf> Can anyone see if he or she can reproduce http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=27528 ?
<ehird> vim and emacs don't cause a collision :)
<ehird> it's possible to have them both installed at the same time
<ehird> :D
<Jucato> Schuenemann: View menu -> Show Hidden Files
<Schuenemann> that was really a silly question
<Schuenemann> thanks
<max_> how do you partition off part of your harddrive to do a dual boot?
<yelonek> meh, command line isn't my forte
<yelonek> xp killed my prompt line skills ;)
<max_> haha
<max_> ive never used XP
<max_> i used 98 when i did use Win
<yelonek> yeah, i used 98 too, then i turned to the dark side
<yelonek> which was comfortable, but made me lazy
<max_> haha
<max_> i think its funny how microsoft is screwing itself over with Vista
<max_> the lasthing i heard about Vista was its "User Friendly Generic Error Messages" where every error displays the same screen, so it dosnt give you a clue to whats wrong
<rindolf> max_: can you try to reproduce http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=27528 on Kubuntu?
<reckiem> fake linux integrism
<DrCub> How are you supposed to start KDE?
<max_> rindolf: i cant help you, i dont know anything about that
<leileiloll> startx?
<DrCub> I tried, it didn't start
<DrCub> It gave me an error
<rindolf> max_: anything about what?
<DrCub> It said No screens sound
<max_> rindolf: kmail
<rindolf> max_: OK.
<Dan_Edin> is there a netinstall iso of ubuntu somewhere?
<DrCub> It also says No device is detected
<yelonek> thx for your help
<max_> anyone ever used Mint Linux?
<heinkel_111> how on earth do i find out what kernel i really am using? i mean how, in kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> uname -r just prints out version number and then "generic"
<heinkel_111> in dapper i used to get which processor type was attached as well
<heinkel_111> ie, i686, i386 etc
<angasule> heinkel_111: uname -a
<angasule> heinkel_111: man uname, too
<heinkel_111> thank yiou :)
<angasule> you're welcome
<flaccid> good old kubuntu
<MalfermitaKodo> Why does it no longer find adept?
<DrCub> Not to be rude or anything, but can you guys please answer the question I asked, I'm in a bit of a hurry
<MalfermitaKodo> startx kde
<MalfermitaKodo> or what?
<DrCub> should I try that?
<MalfermitaKodo> if you are in text-ode, yes
<Jucato> startkde
<MalfermitaKodo> *mode
<DrCub> ok thanks
<mducharme> DrCub: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DrCub> hold on I'll try it
<Jucato> mducharme's answer is more correct, afaik
<DrCub> ok
<ailean> doesn't /proc/pci exist any more?
<angasule> ailean: /proc/bus/pci ?
#kubuntu 2006-12-08
<DrCub> I have a flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner that allows me to type something in
<ailean> angasule, to be honest i don't know. i take it that's the file that lists current pci devices?
<angasule> ailean: actually, it's a directory with some stuff, why do you need it?
<ailean> angasule, no, that's a directory you've given me . . . i'm looking for something akin to this: http://people.debian.org/~wouter/laptop/node20.html
<ailean> angasule, just trying to learn about the system
<ailean> angasule, not doing anything in particular, but my book says that that file is there
<angasule> ailean: that was written at the beginning of 2004, apparently, that's almost 3 years old, so many of the specifics are likely wrong, and I think /proc in particular changes often
<DrCub> well I restarted, startkde and startx still don't do anything
<DrCub> well other then errors
<ailean> angasule, right :)
<ailean> angasule, okay, thanks for your help :) I'll move on :D
<uphill> hi i have a sb128 pci with 4.1
<uphill> can i you that for seperate output for jackd?
<uphill> i mean 2 sterio output channels
<DrCub> could this be a graphical issue?
<mortici> whats a good firefox plugin to play audio/video in the browser?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> is there any sort of kubuntu-kubuntu remote assistance type thing for kubuntu?
<coreymon77> guys?
<MalfermitaKodo> hmmm, X-forwarding?
<MalfermitaKodo> o... you just mean in general
<coreymon77> i have a friend who just got kubuntu
<MalfermitaKodo> sorry, VERY low on caffeine
<MalfermitaKodo> yeah?
<coreymon77> and i want to use a remote assistance type thing )if it exists) to help him get started
<nixternal> coreymon77: KMenu > Internet > krfb and krdc
<coreymon77> how do i use it
<coreymon77> and which one should i use
<nixternal> use krfb on his machine, and then you will connect to him with krdc
<nixternal> when connecting with krdc you would type:    ip.add.re.ss:0
<DrCub> please guys, I have to go soon
<coreymon77> okay look
<coreymon77> i want to connect to and vontrol his computer
<marciomra> hi?
<nixternal> coreymon77: it works pretty much the same as mstc does in windows xp
<DrCub> coreymon77 are you talking to me
<nixternal> you will have full control of his system
<coreymon77> which program does he use
<nixternal> whats up DrCub ?
<DrCub> well I can't get KDE to start
<nixternal> he uses the krfb and creates an invitation for you
<DrCub> I tried startx and it gives me an error
<nixternal> DrCub: was it working before?
<DrCub> nope, it never was
<nixternal> hrmm..what video card?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now
<DrCub> hold on please
<EightiesK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EightiesK> how do i enable mp3?
<nixternal> EightiesK: install libxine-extracodecs
<snowice> which port to I need to open in my firewall to receive webcam from yahoo contacts?
<DrCub> nixternal it's 	
<DrCub> Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (GMA950)
<Schuenemann> hi, what do I have to do to play music in kubuntu?
<DrCub> This is a friend, he said he was asked what kind of graphics card he has and he said ATI
<nixternal> hrmm, that should be good to go from the getup...good graphics card by the way (it is open and freeeeeee)
<sirjinx> Hi, can someone help me with my laptop? Well, I mostly need to know how to start the powermanagement program from the command line.
<nixternal> DrCub: try this when you are sitting there stairing at a black screen:      Alt+F7
<nixternal> see if that tries and starts KDM
<DrCub> well there's no blank screen
<nixternal> what does it kick you out to? a prompt?
<DrCub> he logins and he types startx
<DrCub> then he gets an error
<nixternal> ahh, ok
<Schuenemann> what do I have to do to play music in kubuntu?
<nixternal> maybe he should try:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DrCub> [Thu:04:53:42:pm]  <DrCub> It said No screens sound
<DrCub> [Thu:04:55:54:pm]  <DrCub> It also says No device is detected
<nixternal> rebuild x-server
<DrCub> ok I'll try
<BluesKaj> !libjpeg-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> !libjpeg-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> hrmm...there is something that tells you about it, but this bot is smarter than i apparently
<LjL> !find libjpeg
<ubotu> Found: libjpeg-progs, libjpeg62, libjpeg62-dev, libjpeg-mmx-dev, libjpeg-mmx-progs
<nixternal> leave it up to LjL to outsmart me ;p
<DrCub> nixternal which one should I do
<LjL> !info libjpeg62-dev
<ubotu> libjpeg62-dev: Development files for the IJG JPEG library. In component main, is optional. Version 6b-13 (edgy), package size 180 kB, installed size 416 kB
<DrCub> the first one you gave me or the second one
<Schuenemann> how can I make kubuntu play music?
<nixternal> DrCub: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DrCub> ok
<LjL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nixternal> Schuenemann: install libxine-extracodecs
<DrCub> ok
<DrCub> now he's gonna try startx again
<Schuenemann> nixternal: in apt-get? that was not found
<LjL> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Schuenemann about multiverse | Schuenemann, see the private message from Ubotu
<nixternal> Schuenemann: in your /etc/apt/sources.list you need to add multiverse
<nixternal> info is the one
<BluesKaj> nope, gotta be libjpeg62-dev
<BluesKaj> err gotta be libjpeg-devel
<BluesKaj> already have the 62
<ZeuGiRDoR> I have an usb bluetooth adapter (Conceptronic cbt200u2) on Edgy, when I plug in, it's recognised by bluetooth daemon, but in bluetooth obex client I can't see any devices. What happens?
<DrCub> is there a way I could remotely control his PC?
<ailean> if (when feisty is ready) i decide to upgrade using the Kubuntu disc from Ubuntu, will there be any problem?
<Schuenemann> # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Schuenemann> this one?
<ailean> i.e. ubuntu edgy -> kubuntu feisty
<ehird> um
<ehird> apaitude tells me i should remove about 70% of my package
<nixternal> DrCub: if he creates an invitation, he can email it to you, or get it to you somehow
<ehird> how can i tell it to shut the f**k up about those ones and stop spazzing out? ;-)
<nixternal> but once he sets up the remote desktop sharing, then you can use krdc to connect to him
<DrCub> It's ok, we'll do this a different time
<nixternal> DrCub: if im around, hit me up
<DrCub> ok
<DrCub> thanks for you time and help
<nixternal> no problem, have a good one!
<DrCub> it'll probaly be tommorow :)
<nixternal> i will be here
<nixternal> somewhere
<DrCub> or less you die...
<DrCub> :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> in order to get the hang of this remote desktop on linux thing
<DrCub> is there a text based irc client HE could use in kubuntu nixternal
<coreymon77> can someone let me try it out on their computer for a sec
<coreymon77> i wont do anything to it
<coreymon77> just to see how to connect
<nixternal> DrCub: irssi
<DrCub> ok, is that built in or how would he download it?
<DrCub> and he uses wifi, would that be an issue?
<nixternal> coreymon77: to connect you type his address followed :0   the :0 tells it to connect to term/port 0 which is where the virtual connection will be made
<nixternal> 192.168.1.100:0
<coreymon77> thats you?
<nixternal> no no...replace the 192.168.1.100 with his IP address
<coreymon77> he will prob do it by invitation
<nixternal> i don't have remote desktop setup, plus I don't know you :)
<coreymon77> i wont do anything
<[Relic] > is the trolltec Qt   Qt in packages or is Qt in packages quicktime?
<coreymon77> ive been in this channel for years
<DrCub> Oh well, I have to go. Thanks again nixternal!
<nixternal> coreymon77: also check out KControl > Internet & Network > Desktop Sharing (you get to KControl by pressing Alt+F2 and then typing in kcontrol)
<nixternal> no prob DrCub, cya later
<coreymon77> also, i dont think he has static ip set
<nixternal> coreymon77: that doesn't matter, he can get his ISP IP from his router or going to a website that tells you what it is
<nixternal> i gotta run off for a few..i will bbiab
<kerwonz> what's happen with the server 195.248.90.35 it's down for kde updates?
<vado> Re
<ScottA> nixternal: I'm the friend of DrCub. Could we pick up where you and him left off?
<ScottA> anyways, If anyone here could help me, that would be great. I recently installed kubuntu, but I cannot get KDE to run.
<ScottA> hello?
<ErikTheRed> ScottA: Can you be more specific?
<BluesKaj> ScottA, just ask your question
<ScottA> srry
<BluesKaj> np :)
<ScottA> When I boot my computer, and select Ubuntu 6.10 (for some reason it says Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu). Then the Kubuntu loading screen comes, and after I log in, I am just prompted with 'scott@Scott:~$'
<ScottA> I tried startx
<ErikTheRed> what does doing startx say?
<ScottA> I recieved an error saying 'no screens found'
<ErikTheRed> hmm
<ErikTheRed> it says nothing refering to a driver or anything like that?
<ScottA> hld. me checks.
<ScottA> '(EE) No devices detected' is all that I could find vaguely pertaining to drivers.
<ErikTheRed> what kind of video card are you running?
<ScottA> ATI Radeon something, I think. It might also be integrated. When I do the Xserver Xorg reconfigure Autodetect it says I have ATI, but I could also have an intel integrated chip. not sure which.
<ScottA> ?
<nicola> I've got a strange problem with packages and dependecies
<nicola> http://pastebin.ca/raw/270958
<nicola> When I try to install kdesksd
<nicola> kdesdsk
<eilker> how can i have man pages in pdf file etc ?
<nicola> and If I follow each dependencies manually I get the same errore, just with kde thist package
<Blue_Dragon> hi guys
<larson9999> help me out here.  i have an app that needs jre 1.5.  i go to the sun site an i see jre 5.0.  what am i missing here?
<sungam> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<eilker> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<larson9999> sungam: yeah i know how to install java.  i'm trying to fix my understanding of the numbering system for java.  does 1.5 = 5.0?
<nicola> Hi guys, what about this problem
<nicola> http://pastebin.ca/raw/270958
<nicola> ?
<sungam> larson9999: sorry. I misread it :) No, I wouldn't think 1.5 is equivalent of 5.0.
<judgen> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sungam> larson9999: I'd think 5.0 was a typo...But Java operates with two number systems I think. There's Java 1 and Java2, and then the different versions of those . I'd expect JRE5.0 to be the 5th RE for Java2, and Java 1.5 to just require some version of Java1.5, not JRE1.5 for Java2, fi you get my drift :)
<larson9999> sungam: yeah, i knew there were two numbing systems but it's confusing as heck to me.
<sungam> larson9999: at least it's not as bad as gstreamer where 0.10 is newer than 0.8 :)
<sungam> larson9999: and 0.10 requires 0.8 to be installed
<larson9999> sungam: found this post:   Version 1.5.0 or 5.0?     |   Open in a new window
<larson9999> Version 1.5.0 or 5.0? Both version numbers "1.5.0" and "5.0" are used to identify this release of the Java 2 Platform Standard Edition. Version "5.0" is the product version, while "1.5.0" is the developer version. ...
<nicola> hey kubuntu guys I've got this problem
<nicola> http://pastebin.ca/271007
<nicola> (last link didn't work)
<sungam> larson9999: actually.. that's better :)
<larson9999> so they are the same!  :)  only in java does 1.5 = 5.0
<larson9999> well for what i need
<sungam> hehe
<sungam> nicola: try doing an apt-get update
<nicola> ok
<davidson> hi
<sungam> hi
<davidson> y0 all
<davidson> openvpn docs* ?
<nicola> sungam,  this is the output
<nicola> http://pastebin.ca/271033
<nicola> it gave some error on a non-important repo
<judgen> hi
<judgen> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<judgen> why does dri not load for me =(
<CVirus> are those new KDE updates real or its a bug or sumthin' ?
<sungam> nicola: I'm not surprised you have a broken package with that many "random" repositories ;)
<sungam> nicola: did the apt-get update help with the broken package?
<judgen> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1) CRAP!
<nicola> sungam,  no, it didn't help
<nicola> I'll work to get a normal sources.list
<sungam> nicola: try that, if that doesn't work, I'm not sure what you can do. I'd think that broken packages were a server side issue, though I 'm not sure
<fred__> I am having some problems with the adept package manager
<fred__> it doesn't open at all
<nicola> sungam,  I edited my sources.list and wrote just the important repo
<nicola> it gives me the SAME error
<fred__> anyone?
<sungam> !patience | fred__
<ubotu> fred__: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sungam> nicola: not sure what do say... I'm not sure if it should be reported as a bug or not, I mean if it' a server thing or not :)
<Schuenemann> how to update a program using apt-get?
<Schuenemann> a package, I mean
<Schuenemann> update takes no arguments
<sungam> fred__: do this: 'sudo killall adept_manager; sudo rm /var/lib/lock; sudo dpkg --reconfigure'
<fred__> a;right
<sungam> fred__: do this: 'sudo killall adept_manager; sudo rm /var/lib/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a' I mean
<sungam> Schuenemann: update is to update your listings... do a 'man apt-get'
<nicola> thanks sungam, I hope it's a server bug
<sungam> nicola: you could always try an apt-get -f check
<ricanelite> Anyone here use Apollon File Sharing?
<fred__> sungam: it worked
<fred__> thanks
<Schuenemann> sungam: so is it 'install' ?
<ricanelite> How is everyone likeing the new Edgy Ubuntu?
<fred__> it's good
<sungam> fred__: no problem. Adept locks access to the apt-get database by creating a lock file, if it crashes (or doesn't exit normally) it doesn't remove it and it crashed
<sungam> Schuenemann: that or apt-get upgrade to check yoru entire system:)
<kerwonz> somebody know software to build a dvd video?
<Schuenemann> thank you
<sungam> yw
<sungam> fred__: sry, that didnt' make sense :) if it crashes it doesnt' remove the file and it can't open again, was what I meant :)
<Matthew> yay, I installed edgy, and am updating it now...hallelujah
<Schuenemann> is firefox 2 available through apt-get? "firefox" only is still 1.5
<fred__> sungam: alright
<fred__> sungam: I'm completely new to Kubuntu, and I'm just getting used to it
<nicola> sungam,  it didn't work...a friend of mine just tried to install the same package I have (kdesdk) and it worked...
<sungam> nicola: hmm...  try a apt-get upgrade? In case your package dependso n the wrong version?
<dmarkey> hi, can anyone explain why i cant get bash export to work
<nicola> I tryed even the apt-get upgrade
<sungam> nicola: sorry, then I don't know if I can help you. :)
<nicola> thanks anyway
<Vladdy> I'm in baattery mode, now it tries to spin down the disk every 10 sseconds
<Vladdy> then it does something to disk so it has to power up again
<Vladdy> how do i prevent spindown?
<Vladdy> it's annoying
<beau> is/are the adept servers down?
<Admiral_Chicago> for this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35863/ source list, i get this eror "E: Type '01.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<beau> i cant open them
<beau> the APT database could not be opened
<beau> :-(
<digitalfreedom> so no adept?
<sungam> digitalfreedom: try running: 'sudo killall adept_manager; rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock; dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mortici> omg i almost had EvE working
<mortici> it loaded fullscreen and everything
<mortici> but when i selected my char, it crashed :(
<digitalfreedom> no go guys
<rance> I need to ask a strange question, from where does kubuntu get its instructions about which modules to install a boot, I want to cancel the loading of some modules, but cant find where they are being loaded from
<mortici> in the kernel?
<rance> like sound card modules, and other type stuff
<jack___> ...
<sungam> Jucato: at what point is the lock file removed? When the adept process terminates (from the 'sudo fuser' call) or does 'dpkg --configure -a' fixit?
<mortici> rance, you would disable those in the kernel?
<Jucato> sungam: from the dpkg command, afaik.
<Jucato> sungam: actually, I run that command without running the fuser command,and it works
<sungam> Jucato: alright. Thanks, the ubotu way is a lot cleaner than my way ;)
<sungam> Jucato: oh :o
<rance> ok, how, Im not ready to recomplile the kernel yet, im just trying to get some kernel modules to not autoload at startup, there has to be a config file somewhere that tells the system which modules to load
<Jucato> sungam: of course the bot's (and my) way already presumes that there is no running instance of apt, dpkg, or adept :)
<Admiral_Chicago> rance: /etc/modules iirc
<sungam> Jucato: bot's way doesn't assume that, as the -k in fuser will kill :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: any idea about my problem?
<Jucato> ah yeah, I'm the only one who presumes. )
<rance> Admiral: thanks but I already checked there, and all thats listed is my lp module
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: let me check
<Matthew> wow, I just had my processor maxed at 100 and was watching my 2 gig swap fill up extremely quickly...I managed to stop the process that was doing it...it was call gd 1.7, I think. Anyone know anything?
<mortici> rance, disable the module in the kernel
<mortici> cd /usr/src/linux
<mortici> sudo make menuconfig
<mortici> and disable the module
<rance> ok
<rance> still seems odd to me that modules would autoload, never seen that before
<sungam> ranw
<sungam> * rance: why would you want to disable them?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you don't happen to have a line that starts with "01." in your sources.list, do you?
<mortici> rance, sounds normal to me, im not sure how kubuntu handles moudle autoloading, but if its made in the kernel its put in the db therefore it will load it
<sungam> rance: unless you know what you're doing it's very easy to break stuff, and the ubuntu scripts are very good at dtecting the proper hardware configuration :)
<sungam> Matthew: sounds like a memory leak
<crimsun> module autoloading is identical to every other distro in existence.
<crimsun> i.e., it's not a distro thing.
<rance> ok, I have a sound card problem, and finally figured out that it was related to the modules that were being loaded
<mortici> im pretty sure there is a file you can edit to stop it from autoloading
<rance> I unloaded them by hand, and got sound back
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: let me check
<rance> but it didnt survive a rebook
<rance> reboot
<mortici> yeah just disable them in the kernel
<crimsun> mortici: various blacklists, yes
<mortici> rebuild the kernel
<mortici> and voila it should work
<Matthew> sungam, ok...but what I was really asking was "What is that program/process for?"
<mortici> at least thats how i used to do it in Gentoo
<mortici> :)
<crimsun> rance: lspci -nv ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no, i rechecked the source list
<sungam> Matthew: realised... tried to do a man, a 'gd --help' and a locate, but didn't turn out anything...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sudo apt-get update again?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: working on it
<Matthew> sungam, ok, thanks for trying...
<Matthew> sungam, I'm not even sure that gd is the name of the leaky process...
<jack___> how do I get the list of all hardware on my system? I'm too stupid to be able to find it...
<sungam> Matthew: google says something about a graphics library... and it could possibly be associated with gdesklets?
<sungam> Matthew: just guessing, though :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: same thing
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way i can purge apt and fix it?
<Jucato> that's weird....
<Matthew> sungam, I'm using a couple of superkaramba widgets...
<Admiral_Chicago> i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt"
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe that will help
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: I have a vanilla sources.list lying around if you want, admiral
<rance> crimsun: sorry it took so long, but the output you wanted is at http://www.pastebin.us/9641
<rance> sorry paste.ubuntu-nl doesnt seem to be available
<seishinbyou> I've been messing around trying to get some of my multimedia and "other" keys working though scans by xev and dmesg, but some keys are just not detected at all.  Any suggestions?
<Admiral_Chicago> no same eror
<Jucato> I really have no idea what could be wrong...
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: sure paste it in the link
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: will do
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<sungam> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/DfuKck53.html
<crimsun> rance: which driver is the correct one?
<rance> crimsun: according to knoppix the correct driver is via82cxxx_audio
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: i'm thinking the problem will be with apt not the sources.list but i'll try it out
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: probably right, but worth a shot :)
<crimsun> rance: which means snd-via82xx is to be used, which is confirmed by your lspci -nv output
<crimsun> rance: have you modified your alsa files yet? If not, don't. Reboot.
<rance> crimsun: I rmmod ed all the snd* modules and modprobed via82cxxx_audio and had sound
<sungam> is there anything similar to nopaste in the ubuntu repositories? only thing I could find was webboard, but that was a gui thing.
<crimsun> rance: yes, which doesn't solve anything.
<rance> ok
<rance> what to do
<crimsun> rance: since all you've done is used oss/free instead of alsa
<crimsun> rance: 21:03 < crimsun> rance: have you modified your alsa files yet? If not, don't. Reboot.
<rance> ok, I'll reboot, and be back later
<vieira> hi ppl
<DFM> hi
<vieira> how can i execute a shell script from the kron tab?
<rance> ok, I'm back
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: can I PM you
<vieira> any ideias ppl?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yep
<vieira> need to set a cron that is a shell script, what should i do?
<vieira> anyone!?
<Schuenemann> anybody here installed firefox2 in kubuntu?
<bipolar> Schuenemann: you mean, like 'apt-get install firefox'?
<Schuenemann> yeah, but that's 1.5
<weswh-> trying out kubuntu for the first time. 2 weird things off the bat. 1, my keyboard (and mouse i presume) aren't recognized at the initial kubuntu boot splash off of the cd. they are plugged in USB to an ASUS A7N8X motherboard (nforce2 chipset) - keyboard works in the bios but dies once the cd boots. so after it times out the 30 seconds and goes to start or install kubuntu, i get Loading isolinux: disk error 32, ax = 4200, drive 9f, and a ms
<weswh-> i did not see an md5 checksum or anything offered on the site.
<Schuenemann> there is the md5 there
<bipolar> Schuenemann: you must be using dapper. edgy has 2.0
<vieira> Does someone now how to work with crontab?
<Schuenemann> bipolar: how to I get it on dapper? without the pain of that zip file they offer
<rance> crimsun: would you mind if I message you?>
<bipolar> Schuenemann: see if someone did a backport.
<bipolar> Schuenemann: start with a google search for firefox 2.0 dapper or some such
<sungam> weswh-: for Kubuntu to detect my keyboard and mouse I had to chose 'enable usb peripherals' or something similar in my bios
<Schuenemann> ok
<sungam> weswh-: but I had the smae issues with windows ;)
<crimsun> rance: don't unless it's security-sensitive.
<weswh-> Schuenemann: is that on the download page? or tucked away somewhere? i can't find it
<rance> no, its just easier for me to follow you
<weswh-> sungam - ok, i'll take a look. they were working in windows a few minutes ago.
<Schuenemann> weswh-: I'll see
<Schuenemann> bipolar: is edgy final?
<bipolar> Schuenemann: yep, has been for a couple of months
<Schuenemann> I'll try it
<Schuenemann> weswh-: http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<rance> ok crimsun, I rebooted, checked my modules are loaded are what they "usually" are and I'm back to no sound.
<weswh-> thanks man
<weswh-> as soon as the file calculated i knew it was wrong - turns out it's only 200 megs
<weswh-> firefox claims it finished...not sure what happened there
<weswh-> suprised it booted at all
<crimsun> rance: excellent.
<crimsun> rance: please pastebin your ``amixer''
<rance> ok, this is part of the problem I think, the channels amixer finds arent really there
<poisson> hi
<poisson> anyone can help me?
<Skrot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shaun> lol
<Shaun> always annoying that
<poisson> =)
<Shaun> would you mind if i ask a question??
<Shaun> ;)
<Skrot> yeah
<Skrot> just ask =)
<poisson> I need to know how to install focedeth driver
<poisson> http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/
<Shaun> you've asked a question, by asking if you can ask :D
<poisson> do i have to compile it or what?
<poisson> right, just courtesy ;)
<Shaun> i didnt have to install forcedeth myself
<rance> crimsun: here is the amixer output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35868/
<Shaun> the ubuntu installer detected my nf4 nic and did it all for me, so nice
<Skrot> Whats the name of the module?
<poisson> dorcedeth
<Shaun> all i had to install was fglx, was so impressed
<poisson> sorry, forcedeth
* Shaun has botched up his konqueror toolbars :(
<Shaun> i had them all nice
<poisson> I hava ubuntu to, it recognize it, but dont work
<Skrot> poisson: You might try "sudo modprobe forcedeth"
<Skrot> ah, nevermind then
<poisson> i think i hace to install it first, or compile it.. (sorry about my english =P)
<crimsun> rance: ok, time to adjust some mixer values
<rance> fire ahead
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'IEC958' off && amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off
<maryen> ello
<poisson> =(
<rance> crimsun:done
<maryen> whats the flag to make glxgears display fps?
<Skrot> poisson: How do you figure that it doesn't work?
<crimsun> rance: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<Jucato> maryen: glxgears -printfps
<maryen> thanks jucato
<rance> crimsun: nope, no sound yet
<maryen> wow, its going so fast, it looks like its going slow
<crimsun> excellent
<jack___> .
<dc905> HI EVERYONE
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<maryen> hi
<dc905> my 1st day on kubuntu.. sorry about the caps.. lol\
<poisson> Skrot:  Because it doesnt ^^. I have another to ethernets and they work perfectly but nvidia didnt
<rance> crimsun: done
<jack___> ubuntu can see my wireless card and using lshw it looks like it has the correct driver for my chipset
<crimsun> rance: and?
<Skrot> poisson: Is there more than one network adapter in the machine you're talking about?
<rance> nope, still no sound
<bLaZeD> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> !iso
<jack___> but turning on the device in the wireless settings doesn't work, it just stays disabled
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" - bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk - ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<poisson> Skrot: yes. I have two more network adapters, and they work perfectly
<dc905> guys, whats the main efnet server?
<jack___> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Skrot> poisson: Does "lsmod | grep forcedeth" return anything?
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'External Amplifier' on && amixer set 'High Pass Filter Enable' off
<dc905> !efnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrot> irc.efnet.org i guess
<Skrot> http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers
<rance> crimsun: still no
<poisson> Skrot: forcedeth              32268  0
<poisson> Skrot I already have it, right?
<Skrot> poisson: yes, it's loaded
<dc905> thanks skrot!
<poisson> skrot: lol, =P
<crimsun> rance: good. amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80%
<Skrot> poisson: How many eth* does "ifconfig" return? You might do "ifconfig | grep eth | wc -l"
<dc905> do you guys use "konversation" for irc ?
<Skrot> I do
<dc905> it looks decent
<crimsun> I use irssi.
<jack___> anyone that can help with wireless not working?
<dc905> i like that channel "Tabbing" on the left
<Skrot> konversation is good if you like gui and the kde look'n'feel
<rance> crimsun: done, still no sound
<jack___> (i know this is totally passe to have problems with)
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<jack___> i already checked to see if it has the correct drivers (which it looks like it does)
<jack___> but activating it simply doesn't work
<rance> crimsun: done, not yet
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<rance> crimsun: done, still no
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Surround Jack Mode' 'Shared'
<sungam> which package is smbmount part of?
<crimsun> use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<rance> crimsun: done, nope
<Kiongku> !stellarium
<crimsun> rance: now set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' to 0, 1, and 3
<ubotu> stellarium: real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (edgy), package size 1749 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<lamus> hi
<lamus> no?
<lamus> ok
<poisson> Skrot:
<poisson> h | wc -l
<poisson> 3
<rance> crimsun: done, each value in turn, no sound after each value
<sungam> crimsun: there's no package called smbmount, but I'm sure it's out there in another package... packages.ubuntu.com returns nothing :)
<Skrot> poisson: Okay.Do you know which eth*-device is the nvidia one?
<poisson> Skrot: Yes eht0
<crimsun> sungam: I'm pretty sure you didn't search correctly.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=smbmount&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<Skrot> poisson: So "sudo dhclietn eth0" when eth0 is plugged to a network with a DHCP server does not work?
<rance> sungam: either smbclient or samba-common
<rance> not sure which
<sungam> crimsun: interesting.... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=smbmount&searchon=sourcenames&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<krmalik> hi ppl........can i ask one question?
<jack___> any help with wireless after i've gone through the wifidocs/wireless trouble shooting guide from start to finish
<jack___> ?
<sungam> crimsun: same for both package naems and package descriptions :)
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Master' 80%,80% && amixer set 'Master Mono' 80%
<sungam> rance: tahnks :)
<krmalik> i cant access my ntfs partitions with my secondary account
<krmalik> folder which shud have ntfs partitions are empty when im usin second account which i created
<poisson> Skrot: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.  I think that i have to specify to eth0 to use forcedeath as driver
<crimsun> sungam: right, like I figured, you weren't using the correct search
<krmalik> while with first account its workin after i rebooted the system
<krmalik> any idea..............?
<rance> crimsun: done, not yet
<sungam> crimsun: sorry... didn't see the scroll.
<Skrot> poisson: You should have eth0, eth1, eth2, and one of them is the nvidia ethernet card, assuming that is eth0, "dhclient eth0" should try to renew the IP via DHCP on the nvidia card
<rance> crimsun: I knew this was strange, thanks for taking the time to help me out
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Master Surround' 80%,80%
<seishinbyou> jack___: what model wireless and do you know the ESSID/WEP key for where you want to connect?
<jack___> there's no WEP key
<rance> done, nope
<Skrot> poisson: Try "dmesg | grep forcedeth" and see if there is anything suspicious :)
<jack___> the problem is the device won't even become active
<seishinbyou> iwconfig tells you nothing is there?
<poisson> Skrot: [17179585.860000]  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01565:2501 bound to 0000:00:14.0.
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' off
<Skrot> poisson: Doesn't seem wrong
<rance> crimsun: done, still no
<jack___> seishinbyou : iwconfig shows me it exactly
<jack___> "broadcom 4306" chipset
<poisson> Skrot: using HIGHDMA... But nothing wrong...
<Skrot> poisson: weird.. sure the TP is working etc?
<seishinbyou> sudo dhclient eth1 (or wherever your wireless is) is stuck?
<poisson> Skrot: Yeah. Im gonna try with ndiswrapper
<jack___> ok, leme try
<crimsun> rance: amixer set 'Channel Mode' '6ch' && amixer set 'Downmix' '6 -> 2'
<crimsun> rance: if that doesn't work, you'll need to reset 'Surround Jack Mode'
<seishinbyou> If you know essid of the AP to which you are trying to connect, you can put the line : sudo iwconfig eth1 essid (type id here)
<seishinbyou> before the dhclient line
<seishinbyou> I have a small batch file I use at work to connect to the company wireless
<seishinbyou> sets the essid, wep key, and calls dhclient
<rance> crimsun: its giving me a constant hum
<crimsun> rance: what is?
<jack___> after entering sudo dhclient eth1 it keeps sending packets and telling me the network is down
<rance> crimsun: my speakers after that last command
<intelikey> trying to setup 'brother mfc-3360c' it's not in the list, mfc starts at 7150c     any idea what to try ?
<crimsun> rance: no, I'm referring to -which- command
<jack___> seishinbyou : under the networksettings menu i see the two network devices, (one built in) and the wireless card in eth1
<jack___> but eth1 is show as a Disable wireless device
<jack___> clicking "enable" just causes it to flip back to disabled
<seishinbyou> Disabled... Is this wireless builtin (requires a button press to activate) or is it a USB wireless ( or PCMCIA, etc.)
<intelikey> are they the same drivers in  cupsys-driver-gimpprint  and  cupsys-driver-gutenprint ?
<jack___> it's PCI
<rance> crimsun: its the channel mode to 6ch that causes the hum, when I set it back to '2ch' the hum goes away
<seishinbyou> what does iwconfig tell you about eth1 (pastebin it)
<crimsun> rance: is that with surround mode set to shared or independent?
<jack___> pastebin? (can you give me what i need to type in to the terminal exactly, i'm also new to linux)
<sistemas> good night
<seishinbyou> !pastebin > jack___
<sistemas> I have problems with edgy eft
<jack___> oh duh
<jack___> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack___> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sistemas> i don't have sound
<weswh-> what do i use if i want to examine my hard disks (i am in the livecd right now)...just trying to find the file browser
<seishinbyou> I'll put up what my iwconfig reports (Intel Wireless Pro) as a comparison
<jack___> Well i'm on a mac laptop typing this right now
<intelikey> crimsun any good with printer driver questions ?
<jack___> i can't get internet up to the ubuntu box
<seishinbyou> jack___: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35871/
<rance> crimsun: surround jack mode is shared
<Jucato> oooh seishinbyou... long time :)
<intelikey> Jucato what about you ?
<seishinbyou> Jucato: Hello.  Yes, work has me busy
<Jucato> intelikey: not good with printers. it just worked for me...
<crimsun> rance: and what about independent?
<seishinbyou> Data center this, postgresql that, redhat this...
<Jucato> oh
<intelikey> Jucato k  ty
<jack___> seishinbyou , the stuff i see from iwconfig for my eth1 shares some lines with yours
<intelikey> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<seishinbyou> jack___: Here is the script I use to connect http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35872/
<rance> crimsun, with independent the channel mode = 6ch does not hum
<crimsun> rance: looking for audible output, though
<seishinbyou> When I did a dhclient right now without specifying an essid.  It ended up in an endless loop
<jack___> seishinbyou , those seem like things to get me on to a network that it should be able to see, if the device isn't even possible to  enable is this correct?
<jack___> my network is open for anyone with a wificard, no wep or password
<intelikey> oh... this krazy piece of ****   if you start konqueror as root it starts in /root and calls that root's home no matter where root lives.....    grrrr !
<rance> I still dont hear anything when I play a .wav and the only audible output Ive heard since you and I started working on this was the constant hum with channel mode = 6 and surround mode = shared
<weswh-> where can i go off of the livecd to see which drives are mounted? and look at their contents
<weswh-> i can get to my home folder...which i presume is in ram or something?
<weswh-> it doesn't appear that either drive is mounted
<seishinbyou> jack___: Well, even if you don't have any wep key set, the AP has its' own essid.  The Wireless Assistant manager should be able to tell you the essid
<seishinbyou> or iwlist eth1 scanning
<jack___> the wireless assistant shows no networks
<rance> weswh: go to a terminal and sudo mount /dev/whatever
<jack___> how is it going to see anything if the only wifi card on there is disabled?
<max_> how do you format a floppy in Kubuntu?
<rance> weswh: go to a terminal and sudo mount /dev/whatever /path/to/whereever
<rance> sorry
<crimsun> rance: are you sure your dxs elements don't need to be set higher? (say, 95%)
<jack___> seishinbyou forgot you add your name last time i said something, did you see what i wrote? (just checking)
<rance> crimsun: honestly, I have no idea, Ive never had dxs elements till kubuntu said I did. Ive never had such a complicated amixer setup on any other distro Ive ever had on this box
<rance> crimsun: well over half of the suff amixer wants settings for I don't really think I have
<seishinbyou> jack___: I saw it.  Hmm, I was hoping it would just turn on when you went to use it, but since that appears not to be the case, I'm going to have to do a bit of googling
<seishinbyou> I had a wireless problem when I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, but a reboot fixed that oddly (Windows solution).  Does wireless work from the Live CD for you?
<jack___> oh oops, sorry i iddn't mention i'm on the live cd
<jack___> i wanted to check if wireless worked before i installed, i should have mentioned that
<seishinbyou> Ah, okay
<jack___> been using it all day and actually forgot,
<jack___> had a graphics problem too, so i'm in safe graphics mode
<weswh-> i'm a little confused by the wording on the disk partition portion of the install. if i choose 'erase entire disk', it will clear it all, and automatically create partitions utilizing the entire disk right?
<beau> where i should install realplayer to?
<weswh-> it says it will create partitions 1 and 5...which makes me wonder if it is leaving something in between, or if it is just skipping for its own sake
<jack___> i wanted to check wifi would work before figuring out graphics and both of those before actually installing
<seishinbyou> Okay, I'll look that up.
* seishinbyou is going to lunch
* seishinbyou will be back
<beau> its gonna make a swap partition weswh
<weswh-> beau: but why 1 and 5?
<weswh-> not 1 and 2?
<kerwonz> somebody know how to install a internal webcam?
<weswh-> it's just making me nervous that it isn't going to wipe the entire disk first.
<weswh-> but, i chose "erase entire disk" so i guess there is no need for concern
<weswh-> they could improve the wording in the 'ready to install' recap though.. it says the following paritions will be formated, 1 as ext3, 5 as swap. should say "entire disk will be erased" before that, just to confirm
<Vladdy> weswh-: stupid people shouldn't have windows :D
<Vladdy> night hehe
<beau> haha  @ vladdy
<beau> true true
<beau> :-(
<max_> why will Kubuntu not boot from a Win 98 disk?
<max_> i put it in and it wont boot to the CD
<beau> not boot from a 98 disc?
<crimsun> rance: I'll need to look at the registers for that, and I don't have time atm to do it
<rance> max_: is your bios not set to boot from the cd
<max_> it is, it will boot to a KDE live CD
<rance> crimsun: thats fine, I appreciate you trying.  I guess I just don't understand why kubuntu thinks I have surround sound, when the card doesnt
<beau> check the system servies in jubuntu
<beau> K8
<beau> w/e you knw what i mean
<intelikey> ok fyi. after some searching and propritary fumbling... brother printers are for the most part supported in linux but some are prietary(non-free) drivers  so the printer issue is solved here.
<intelikey> one other quarry though.  how the snort do you remove a printer once you set up another ?
<rance> crimsun: if amixer would just report what is really there, then I could figure it out, but I sure don't understand all the extra stuff
<RoKFiT> sup yall
<beau> SSDD Rok
<RoKFiT> SSDD?
<beau> shame $hit diffrent day
<beau> same*
<RoKFiT> HAH!
<RoKFiT> good one!
<beau> rm
<beau> dang it thought i was in the konsole
<beau> lol
<rance> nite all, its time for bed here
<rance> crimsun: thanks again for the time
<beau> i know rm removes stuff but what argument do i use to rmove the entire dir? rm -a?
<rance> beau: man rm
<Vladdy> recursive option ;p
<rance> beau: i think its -r to kill a directory
<beau> -r ok
<beau> yessir that did it
<beau> thanx maine HUGGLES!!!!!!!
<beau> i had to ditch realplayer
<beau> stupid thing nvr works for me
<TheDebugger> Realplayer.. c'est mauvais de toute facon ;)
<globe> Would anyone want to help me with ndiswrapper and a belkin usb wifi adapter? I have the driver installed and ndis says that it is loaded and the hdware present, but no ethernet connection
<weswh-> ok, i have the system installed now - i still can't find where to look at my hard drive volumes. if i go to storage media, i see my optical and floppy drives
<weswh-> and i can look at the root filesystem...but what if i want an overview of my hard disks, and access to them? i am lost :P
<beau> got /dev
<beau> go to /dev
<beau> onr /mnt
<beau> or
<beau> or KDE control center /mount points
<weswh-> interesting, nothing in /mnt
<beau> well
<beau> try /dev/disc
<beau> then by name
<Schuenemann> nothing in /media ?
<weswh-> not hard disks
<weswh-> the /dev does have the disks, hda and hdb - but broken up into hda1, 2, 3, 4, hdb1, 2, 3 etc.
<beau> try Kinfocenter
<weswh-> dev/disk/by0id shows the same thing
<beau> partitions
<weswh-> different parts to each disk
<weswh-> and all but part5 of hda have lock icons on them
<weswh-> yeah, it looks like it isn't automounting or something. partitions in kinfo center are pretty bare. it has the / mount point as ext3, then the 2 cd roms drives, 1 floppy, swap is "none", and proc
<weswh-> how can i get a sudo file browser?
<Schuenemann> kdesu ?
<Jucato> kdesu konqueror
<beau> use the konsole
<pi1l> can I quickly and painlessly upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10
<beau> i guess i dont know
<pi1l> ?
<ThePub> good evening!  anyone know what changes when kubuntu-desktop is installed that would cause folders to be hidden from inside your chosen file manger in X?
<abattoir> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<abattoir> ThePub: ^^^^
<coreymon77> why did they do that
<coreymon77> isnt the point of linux that nothing is hidden
<abattoir> coreymon77: i think the point was to make it a bit more 'user-friendly'
<abattoir> coreymon77: it has already been removed in feisty, and i think should be removed from edgy soon too
<ThePub> abattoir: yeah, I just surprised myself and brought that up on the wiki.  you know how you pass over the insanely easy search of "hidden" sometimes? :D
<ThePub> it's damn annoying anyway you look at it
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> it really suprised me
<weswh-> is there some option somewhere that will allow me full time access to my two hard drives entirely?
<coreymon77> i go into konqueror
<coreymon77> and all my stuff is hidden
<abattoir> weswh-: try a live cd
<weswh-> seems like most people would want the same level of access to their machine that they generally get with windows
<ThePub> coreymon77: here's the kicker.. if you have gnome too.. it removes the default view of gnome to what konq is then.
<weswh-> abattoir - - i have (and now it's installed). i wasn't seeing them on the live cd either, but perhaps didn't know where to look
<coreymon77> ???
<abattoir> weswh-: you mean you want to be able to unmount all your disks so you could, for example format them both at the same time?
<abattoir> weswh-: oh, ok, you just want to mount them
<weswh-> i have two hard drives...i just want to be able to get to my files :)
<coreymon77> if people want the same amount of acess to their system that they get in doze
<ThePub> coreymon77: I was just tinkering with kde, and even after uninstalling it my gnome desktop was doing the same thing.  which is what prompted me to look into it.
<coreymon77> then let the sissys use doze
<coreymon77> that do you mean by "the same thing"
<abattoir> weswh-: type media:/ in konqueror if you are using dapper, you could even type /media if you are using edgy
<abattoir> weswh-: see if your drives are shown there
<weswh-> abattoir -- i have a 120 gig drive and a 40 gig drive. the 120 i installed with the 'erase entire disk' option., so i presume it should be pretty straightforward. at the moment all i can get to is my home dir basically.
<coreymon77> ThePub: what do you mean by "the same thing"
<ThePub> That page though, now that I've read it, doesn't explain what actually causes this behaviour.  What process controlls the access?
<weswh-> the /dev area shows the whole thing but the 40 gig is locked out
<coreymon77> oh
<weswh-> and only one section of the 120 gig is unlocked (both drives have like 5 'parts')
<coreymon77> you can have acess to your entire system
<abattoir> ThePub: the .hidden file in /
<coreymon77> you just need to be root to do it
<abattoir> weswh-: how many partitions did you create in the 120gig drive?
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i gtg to bed
<abattoir> ThePub: it lists all directories/files in a particular folder which must be hidden
<ThePub> abattoir: I understand that, but it's just a link.... if removed the behaviour should be at least temporarily gone.  this page says it will return, so what causes it to return?
<coreymon77> gnight everyone
<weswh-> abattoir - the language of the install was a bit confusing, i chose "erase entire disk" so i am assuming that happened. it then created an ext3 and a swap (partitions 1 and 5). why 1 and 5, i don't know
<abattoir> ThePub: both Nautilius and Konqueror follow those guidelines
<weswh-> made me think it was leaving something from before...but since i told it to erase, i decided that concern was unfounded
<coreymon77> nautilus is the gnome file manager
<abattoir> weswh-: i'm guessing 5 was logical
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> night all
<coreymon77> see ya tomorrow
<ThePub> abattoir: ok, so it's konq/naut reading the file.  needs to be on the page :)
<weswh-> i have hda, hda1, hda2, and hda5
<weswh-> (in  /dev)
<abattoir> ThePub: it's there under "How do i restore Old behaviour"
<abattoir> weswh-: what do you have listed in /media in konqueror?
<weswh-> i have the same thing for hdb (not the boot drive, a disk that previously has xubuntu installed on it). so the partition layouts seem identical
<abattoir> weswh-: or media:/ if you are in dapper
<coreymon77> so ThePub , they "hidden file thing has been taken away in feisty?
<ThePub> abattoir: well, no.. the reason it's happening isn't there.  it jsut says where the list of hidden files are.  not what is causing them to be hidden.
<weswh-> abattoir: (edgy) and i have cdrom0, cdrom1, floppy0,
<weswh-> (and a shortcut to floppy)
<weswh-> let me get into sudo here and see if anything new pops up
<coreymon77> and i guess "herd" is the name for release number
<coreymon77> like burrow was for hoary
<weswh-> in the long run though surely there is a way not to require sudo permissions to access the 40 gig in its entirety
<coreymon77> and i dont know about dapper and edgy
<abattoir> ThePub: well, it's pretty obvious i'd say, but if you feel it should be more explicit, you are welcome to edit the wiki page :)
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> night all
<ThePub> abattoir: it's pretty obvious a list of names to "hide" was generated.  what's not obvious is what causes that.  I'm not intimately familiar with the works of konq and nautilus personally ;)
<abattoir> ThePub: both of them, when they encounter a .hidden file, read it's contents, and then don't display the appropriate items
<weswh-> abattoir - i am in sudo now, click on "ata-st340016a", and it pops up an 'open with'...is it not mounted? does it not know it's a hard drive?
<weswh-> the icon (in /dev/disk/by-id) is a little stack of blocks
<weswh-> but, that's what it is for all of the drives listed there
<weswh-> i'm fairly confused :)
<weswh-> konqueror seems a little strange compared with either nautilus or thunar...but i accept that i don't know anything about it yet
<ThePub> weswh-: anything in /dev is a device
<abattoir> abattoir: hmm, i still don't think you've told me if you see both your drives in /media
<weswh-> i just want to get to my files so i can copy them to m system drive. i'd like to also see how much free space is in my system drive ext3 partition. you know, basics
<weswh-> thepub - does it sound like i need to mount some things?
<weswh-> or if they are in dev, they are mounted?
<weswh-> nothing shows up in /mnt
<abattoir> abattoir: /media not /mnt
<abattoir> ugh
<abattoir> weswh-: /media not /mnt
<abattoir> bleh, i've been speaking to myself all this while
<weswh-> media still just has the removable drives
<weswh-> it's basically like the system sees the hard drives, but doesn't think they are importat to the process.
<abattoir> weswh-: ok, so your 40 gig drive is not benig seen
<abattoir> weswh-: is your drive listed in /etc/fstab ?
<weswh-> abattoir --- to some degree i'm not sure my 120 is either though i know i'm running on it. but, even with this sudo level, i don't seem to be able to access the root level of the drive
<abattoir> weswh-: what do you mean by that, you see only /home and /media ?
<weswh-> yeah - but in the drop down box, i do see other things
<weswh-> ok, now we are getting somewhere...
<abattoir> weswh-: ok, that's a 'feature'
<abattoir> !hidden | weswh-
<ubotu> weswh-: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<abattoir> weswh-: you can ignore it for the moment, or you can read that wiki and fix it if you want to
<abattoir> weswh-: basically, there is a feature where all folders/files in / is hidden in GUI file managers
<weswh-> abattoir - thank you! ok, that explains why i am a bit confused
<abattoir> other than home and media, of course
<weswh-> and /etc/fstab makes no mention of hdb
<weswh-> it has hda mounting / and swap (none)
<abattoir> and cdrom?
<weswh-> and then hdc, and hdd, and the floppy.
<weswh-> yeah, both cdroms
<abattoir> oh ok
<abattoir> is your 40 gig drive formatted? which filesystem?
<weswh-> hda has quite a name along with it too. (the UUID)
<abattoir> yeah, that's normal
<weswh-> it has an ext3 partition, and a swap partition. it's probably identical to the 120 actually (it has a xubuntu system on it, i just need to pull the data from my home dir)
<ThePub> it's some different mount system, dont' ask me ot remember what though :)
<abattoir> weswh-: it's weird that the installer didn't recognise it
<weswh-> abattoir - i had the option of installing to it
<weswh-> but of course, that wasn't the plan
<iniesta> someone could tell me how to install software in kubunto?????????????????????????
<weswh-> so it does see it...just, doesn't want me to access it for whatever reason
<abattoir> weswh-: oh, ok, i think you chose not to mount it there then
<abattoir> weswh-: heh ok :P
<abattoir> iniesta: what do you want to install?
<iniesta> opera
<weswh-> never specifically told it that unless there are some poorly worded places in the install :) is there any sort of tool to do this, or do i need to track down the UID and do it manually?
<abattoir> weswh-: no, you can use /dev/sdb isntead of the UUID
<abattoir> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<abattoir> weswh-: ^^^^
<abattoir> ugh
<abattoir> i'm losing it today
<maikeru> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<abattoir> !opera | iniesta
<ubotu> iniesta: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<iniesta> i have te file in rpm format
<weswh->  /dev/sdb?
<abattoir> weswh-: isn't that the device?
<iniesta> and i can't run it
<iniesta> to install
<abattoir> iniesta: no, you need the file in deb format
<weswh-> iniesta - you'll have a much easier time using the package system
<weswh-> abattoir -- well, hdb
<abattoir> iniesta: follow that link, and install it
<abattoir> weswh-: oh sorry, my mistake, make it hdb then :)
<iniesta> ok
<iniesta> tnks
<iniesta> ;)
* abattoir wonders why he's being so sloppy today
<weswh-> should i use the same options that hda uses? for type, options, dump, pass?
<abattoir> weswh-: mount pt. should obv. be different...
<abattoir> weswh-: type depends on the filesystem
<abattoir> weswh-: you  can use defaults for options
<abattoir> weswh-: and choose 2 for pass if you want it fsck'd on boot
<abattoir> weswh-: else you can choose 0
<weswh-> so if i just say hdb, and tell it ext3 - it will search the disk for the right partition?
<weswh-> (since i guess the UID is specifying a particular partition?)
<abattoir> weswh-: if you have multiple partitions, they'd be hdb1, hdb2 etc.
<weswh-> ah, i gotcha.
<abattoir> weswh-: if your disk has only one partition, then it could be hdb
<weswh-> yeah, i do have that.
<abattoir> if you have the latter, hdb should work then
<weswh-> nono, there are multiples. i have (in /dev) hdb, hdb1, hdb2, hdb5
<weswh-> i guess hdb1 is the ext3...
<abattoir> ok, then put that in fstab
<weswh-> (that'd be consistent with how the live cd setup the 120 gig drive). is there a way i can examine the partition sizes through /dev?
<abattoir> weswh-: none that i'm aware of
<abattoir> weswh-: you can ofcourse mount them with the 'mount' command and check them out
<weswh-> hmm, it won't let me edit fstab. i am in the sudo konqueror
<abattoir> weswh-: try 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab'
<weswh-> it seemed like there was an editor integrated with konqueror...just lets you view?
<abattoir> yes
<weswh-> ah, too bad. they were really onto something
<Entrophy> Hullo
<Entrophy> this is amazing! --> http://knightsdivine.net/weapon.php?uid=y20w75
<malik__> how do i make kmix to appear in taskbar everytime i start computer ?..............anyhelp will be appreciated
<ThePub> add the sound applet?
<ThePub> only flirted with kde momentarily this afternoon though, don't quote me on that!  ^^
<nav> hey im trying to get kubuntu to recognize some hardware, anyone in here have experience with that?
<weswh-> i tried sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/files/ - and it says /media/files does not exist? that was kind of the point
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Dr_willis> you MUST have the mount point dir - made BEFOR mounting to it
<ThePub> weswh-: mount actually incorporates the partition into the filesystem, so you ahve to have a "mount point" created beforehand.
<weswh-> so go to /media and like, make a new directory?
<ThePub> weswh-: so like Dr_willis said, just do a "mkdir /media/files" then try again.
<ThePub> dinosaur-rus: evening.
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis> :)
<garuben> Is there anyone who could help me setup jackd and realtime in order to get midi to run on MusE? I'm new at this and have found a step by step instruction but obviously one of the steps doesn't work...
<dinosaur-rus> is removing the execution permission enough to disable cron task?
<Dr_willis> dinosaur-rus,  it may generate an error that would then get logged.  make a test case and see what happens. :)
<soaa> anyone knows how to get knetworkmanager working?
<weswh-> so /media is where in the filesystem? swap? or is it going to mount new partitions "into" the existing / filesystem on hd?
<dinosaur-rus> Dr_willis: hehe, easy to say as cron doesn't seem to allow period less than one day :)
<malik__> how do i make kmix(speaker icon) to appear in taskbar  automatically everytime i start computer ?..............any  help will be appreciated ?
<ThePub> weswh-: /media is just a directory probably created on /, when you mount something that something is "added" into the over filesystem.
<weswh-> but sweet - i can get to my data now :)
<ThePub> weswh-: swap is not part of the filesystem
<weswh-> pub - the "over" filesystem?
<dinosaur-rus> malik__: make kmix running every time? :)
<krups> !burp
<weswh-> hmm. just trying to wrap my head around the concept. it doesn't require space on the drive though does it?
<ThePub> weswh-: yeah, meant "over the filesystem"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soaa> hmm, anyone?
<malik__> yes how do i do that?
<ThePub> weswh-: everything requires space, of course.
<krups> !sexbabyitsaboutyouandme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexbabyitsaboutyouandme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weswh-> (like, mounting a 40 gig drive into a 120 gig drive...it's just a logical link? not like it is copying the drive contents over in real time or something
<krups> ok, i've had my fun
<mathieu_> but whats a mount point? a few bytes
<malik__> yes how do i do that?.....................to .....dinosaur-rus
<mathieu_> at most
<ThePub> weswh-: the difference between the filesytem here and in windows is that the filesystem is just a layout of mount points that point to devices and not individual disks (windows)
<weswh-> when i access the mount, it goes and looks at the actual physical drive that was mounted
<weswh-> i see
<soaa> !knetworkmanager
<ThePub> weswh-: yes, it does :)
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<ThePub> weswh-: the layout though is "virtual"
<soaa> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nav> I have a volume control bottom on the front of my laptop, ubuntu recognized it but when i changed to kubuntu it stopped working, is anyone in here experienced with recognizing hardware?
<weswh-> but the main disk holds the filesystem layout
<ThePub> weswh-: well, whatever is "/" usually has the overall look of the filesystem, but anything can be mounted below "/" and override that.
<ThePub> weswh-: you can mount things wherever and override the defaults at any time though.
<weswh-> ok, now it shows me a pretty hd icon and tells me that it is a mounted hd, and how much space there is in total and how much is avail - if i want to get the same info on my main disk (that is mounted as /) - how can i see that?
<ThePub> isn't there a "filesystem" or "computer" icon in the default kde desktop? probably a filesystem or "/" drive in there you could look at.
<ThePub> I'm back in gnome atm :(
<mathieu_> theres none
<mathieu_> but if you hit F9 in konq you can access your media tab
<ThePub> oh, my appologies then.
<mathieu_> you should see your main HD
<malik__> right click in the root folder n then properties ..........it will tell u how much space is used n how much free .......................to weswh
<weswh-> my desktop is blank
<mathieu_> although its not exactly "/"
<mathieu_> so best solutions (imho) are: df -h
<weswh-> my main drive does not show up in /media
<mathieu_> or a superkaramba applet with the info
<ThePub> open an xterm and type "df", lol
<weswh-> oh, media tab..
<ThePub> mathieu_: lol, jynx? :)
<mathieu_> ThePub: uh?
<weswh-> i just can't get any info on it
<ubuntu> i installed windows on my secondary partition...i have Kubuntu on my promary, trying to dual boot
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. winrar aint workign with wine any more... bummer.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> but when i boot i onloy get windows
<dinosaur-rus> malik__: try to add a symlink to kmix in ~/.kde/Autostart
<weswh-> maybe it's because i am in the 'hidden' mode that was mentioned about the new konqueror?
<ThePub> mathieu_: nothing, just suggested "df" at about the same time was all.  "jynx".. nm
<ubuntu> hwo do i boot up to Linux?
<Dr_willis> You installed WINDOWS after you installed Linux?
<ubuntu> yes
<mathieu_> ok. english is a 2nd language i never heard the expression
<ThePub> ubuntu: rerunning grub should be enough
<Dr_willis> That was your mistake. :P
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> thanks
<ThePub> ubuntu: or look into booting linux from the windows bootloader (which is doable)
<ThePub> ubuntu: basically just boot off the ubuntu live cd and run grub with the configuration disk
<ThePub> ubuntu: but don't boot into the live cd, use your working kernel and such on the hard disk.  then just run grub after booted up.
<mathieu_> talking about grub i got a weir dproblem
<mathieu_> grub load
<mathieu_> but does nothing
<ThePub> ubuntu: and you'll need to probably create a listing for your windows partition, assuming it wasn't there the first tim you listalled.
<mathieu_> my configuration file is fine
<mathieu_> i have to manually enter configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst to boot
<Dr_willis> check your device.map perhaps..
<ThePub> boy can I not type accurately tonight eh? :)
<Dr_willis> Grub is one of those things that it pays to read , read, read.. and play with. :)
<ThePub> and it's forgiving to a fault, almost.
<mathieu_> never had any problems, only that now i got a SATA HD
<weswh-> so i still can't get a report on the partition mounted as /. i can see the hidden files now...if i do properties on "root folder" it just comes back and says like 6k or something
<weswh-> i need a nice My Computer pie chart ;)
<ThePub> mathieu_: if it has happened since getting SATA, it's probably related not to Grub, but rather to how your computer addresses the SATA hardware.
<malik__> u right click on the blank space inside the root folder n then properties
<ThePub> mathieu_: external SATA controller for example :)
<Annirak> I'm having a problem running an automatic ssh connection (for running backups).  I've generated a key-pair with no passphrase.  I put the contents of the public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.  When I try to ssh in, it asks me for the passphrase on the key (I've specified it explicitly with -i, so I know I have the right key) then when I hit enter, I get access denied.
<mathieu_> but i tell grub to boot (hd0,0), which it doesnt, but if i type configfile xxxx from the grub prompt it does so it sees my HW correctly no?
<ThePub> mathieu_: yes/no.  grub can access any available disk once it's in memory.  if your bios though doesn't properly pass control at startup to your SATA controller you can't automatically boott of it using the MBR.
<avalon> Hi Guyz
<mathieu_> ah ok ok
<mathieu_> so ill look in the BIOS
<weswh-> does 105 gigs of usable space on a 120 gig drive (installed with the 'erase entire disk' option) sound about right? (i have 1.5 gigs of ram, so not sure how big they did the swap). sounds about right at any rate
<avalon> can anyone help me with real player bin file
<ThePub> mathieu_: it's a matter of whether or not your bios can delegate MBR responsibilities to your SATA controller.
<avalon> how do I make it work?
<mathieu_> i reboot only on electricity outage though so its not like its a big deal :)
<avalon> in KUbuntu 6.06
<ThePub> mathieu_: what you can do is use a MBR on one of your other IDE disks
<malik__> sounds right to me if u have a big drive with only linux on it
<mathieu_> ThePub: theres not other disks
<ThePub> mathieu_: :(
<ThePub> mathieu_: am I right though, did you install an external SATA controller?
<mathieu_> no
<ThePub> mathieu_: so it's integrated?
<mathieu_> yea, some ASUS mobo
<slop> how do i go back from flash 9 to flash 7?
<ThePub> mathieu_: I have an Asus P4C800 which has an on-board, yet external, SATA controller.
<mathieu_> errr im not sure then
<ThePub> (great mobo btw!)
<ThePub> mathieu_: if it's like mine, you have to use the SATA controller in IDE mode to use it as a boot controller.
<mathieu_> ok
<mathieu_> thats a BIOS option right?
<ThePub> mathieu_: well, actually.. on this mobo it's a plug thing.  there are SATA plugs for IDE and plugs for, uhm, striping
<mathieu_> ok. so i think ill just continue typing the cmd in hand
<ThePub> mathieu_: "raid", that's the word I was looking for :)  you can use it as a SATA raid or as a normal IDE setup with individual disks.  The disks will work normally plugged into the raid, but they won't boot iirc.
<mathieu_> it doubles as a boot protection from the roommates heh
<ThePub> mathieu_: just setup a password to your linux partition in grub :)
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ThePub> ubuntu: how's it going?
<ubuntu> iono
<ubuntu> i did somthin wrong
<ThePub> what's the default WM for kde?
<ThePub> ubuntu: what happened?
<ubuntu> nothing happened
<bermar> Hola
<ubuntu> it booted to win
<malik__> i cant figure out how to auto start kmix applet in the task bar..................any help for me?
<ubuntu> ThePub: this is so cinfusing
<Dr_willis> malik__,if its started once.. you should/could save the session - and it should restart next time
<ubuntu> ThePub: this is so confusing
<mathieu_> i know i aint done anything and kmix starts everytime...
<Dr_willis> or ya could use the 'add to panel' mixer.. but its a bit more then just kmix's
<ThePub> ubuntu: I'm reading this page that you just brought up.  the "using the desktop/live cd ..." looks the most promising
<malik__> how do i   save the session?...........to Dr_willis?
<ubuntu> i tried that
<ubuntu> and i mussta did somthing wonrg
<weswh-> so my system had the right time when i ran the install....but now it says 19:21, and i see nowhere in the clock prefs to tell it not to use 24 hour time
<ubuntu> wonng*
<ubuntu> wrong*
<weswh-> damn developers and 24 hour clock
<ThePub> weswh-: I don't think it exists
<Dr_willis> control center thing -- > kde componants --> session management
<Dr_willis> I guess.. I though it edefaulted to auto-saving sessions
<mathieu_> weswh-: you mean damsn everywhere but usa/uk?
<mathieu_> weswh-: you can change that in kcontrol, in regional settings
<mathieu_> time format: pH:MM:SS instead of HH:MM:SS
<weswh-> kcontrol? don't see that
<weswh-> oh..ok
<mathieu_> and YES, it should say "use 12 hour system" instead of that cryptic combo box!
<ThePub> mathieu_: those kde guys need a sensible setup like gnome.. you choose "12 hour" or "24 hour" time, hehe
<Dr_willis> and i think the clock should Notice that you chaged the format and  actually change...
<Dr_willis> :)
<seishinbyou> weswh> It isn't just developers that use a 24 hour clock ;)
<mathieu_> yea
<weswh-> yeah i know.
<weswh-> i just find that many of those do, in the US. them and the military
<ThePub> yeah, once you're used to it, 24-hour time is actually very useful.
<ThePub> especially if you do much timezone flirting
<mathieu_> it seems the redraw optimization wait until a minute changes before updating
<mathieu_> Canada uses 24h
<malik__> is there a multi clock utility for linux where one can setup different timezones to keep track of time of different cities of the world?
<ubuntu> ThePub: what do you think the easiest way to get the grub back would be?
<mathieu_> malik__: the KDE clock can do that
<ThePub> malik__: I think there's a KDE applet
<mathieu_> just check more timezones
<ThePub> ubuntu: any of the suggestions on that page should work fine.
<mathieu_> and you can scroll-wheel them
<ubuntu> ThePub: the whole dev and hda confuse me, its one of the things i was never able to understard
<weswh-> will i likely notice a speed improvement from some little redraw/flicker issues i am noticing (not sure which driver is being used but i have a GeForceFX 5600 256mb) if i use the commercial nvidia driver?
<ubuntu> ThePub: and its annoying, cause i dont know how to use a floppy because of it
<malik__> i ll be damned...................it really can do...............the clock in the taskbar area ..................it can show mutiple timezones
<malik__> very nice
<jbruckman> my ktorrent keps going between downloading and stalled, any ideas?
<malik__> must be a bad torrent
<jbruckman> nope. friend is getting same torrent--no problems. lots of seeds and peers
<jetc> anyone know how to get vnc working kubuntu?
<ThePub> ubuntu: oh, sorry.  well, it's actually very sensible once you DO understand it :)  floppy disks are fd0-n, zero being the first.  IDE disks are hd<letter><partition number>
<malik__> if there aint enuf seeders then it does do that
<jbruckman> i'm on a school network, and i'm trying to sneak out of port 80
<jetc> *working in
<mathieu_> jetc: server or client
<jetc> server
<ubuntu> i know that much, but i dont know how to partition a floppy
<jetc> it's a pain to do it in kde it seems
<mathieu_> ive always set up tightvncserver in console...
<ThePub> ubuntu: so with ide you have primary controllers (hda) and secondary controllers (hdb), tertairty (hdc), etc.  then each disks has a number of partitions, 0-n.
<jetc> well...how do i got about it?
<seishinbyou> Hmm, is it possible to distort the clock to run on a modified 24h system (i.e. when the business day ends at 25:00)?
<jbruckman> anyone?
<ThePub> ubuntu: so the a, b, c, d (on a normal system) is the first number in (#, #), then the partition 1-n is the second number.
<mathieu_> jetc: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<ThePub> ubuntu: just subtract 1 from the second number
<ubuntu> ThePub: i know
<jetc> do i need to uninstall vnc4server?
<ThePub> ubuntu: oh.. ok.. so I suppose when you said you don't understand how it works, I didn't understand what you mean ;)
<jetc> and xinetd?
<mathieu_> but kde remote desktop uses port 5900 by default; i wonder if its actually vnc underneath?
<ThePub> ubuntu: I'm not positive you can partition a floppy, per'se.  you can definitely just issue a "mkfs.<type> /dev/fd#" though
<weswh-> for getting mp3s to play with amarok, follow the same instructions as for dapper i guess? (lib-xine)
<ThePub> ubuntu: I will temper that by saying, I've just never tried to run parted on /dev/fd# myself.  I haven't used floppies in 15 years.
<weswh-> from the multiverse
<jbruckman> weswh-: yeah, that's how i got mine to work on edgy
<ubuntu> well how can i do it without a floppy
<ThePub> weswh-: yeah, same stuff.. they've updated the same pages.
<ubuntu> cause i would rather not use one
<weswh-> what's Juk like?
<jbruckman> weswh-: but i had some problems with my sound card that were unrelated.
<weswh-> amarok is good...there are some things about it i find a bit funny.
<jbruckman> weswh-: I don't like it, amarok is my player of choice.
<weswh-> jbruck - interesting...mine seems to be working. it's playing oggs anyways
<ThePub> weswh-: I like the rythmbox interface better, but it doesn't appear to support any extended library information like Lyrics that Amarok supports :(
<jbruckman> weswh-: yeah, i have a TV tuner card installed, so my snd dev is card1, not card0. I had to change some settings.
<weswh-> i might see about getting on the amarok team...even though i know almost all of their coders would surely run circles around me. it just needs a few extra featutres...it's almost there
<jbruckman> weswh-: gl w/ that
<weswh-> rhythmbox eh, i'll check it out. actually most of the additional features like that tend to annoy me a bit about amarok
<weswh-> but more than anything, i have never been able to find the "repeat this one track in the playlist over and over" button
<jbruckman> weswh-: i didn't like rhythmbox so much--don't really have a reason though, sorry.
<jbruckman> weswh-: that's in the bottomw right
<weswh-> is it? well, maybe i had an older version. it was 1.4.something...good to know
<jbruckman> weswh-: looks like a down arrow, clicking it changes the icon
<weswh-> mmm..nice
<jbruckman> weswh-: then shuffle is right next to it
<jbruckman> weswh-: you can shuffle by song, artist or album i believe
<weswh-> ktorrent ay good?
<weswh-> ay/any
<ThePub> weswh-: Azureus FTW :)
* ThePub has an affinity for good Java projects
<jbruckman> weswh-: supposedly, but i'm on a school network, and I'm routing it through port 80 with mildly interesting results
<weswh-> that's what i've always used - BUT, in my xubuntu install....there was a strange memory leak somewhere
<ubuntu> ThePub: so where do i download a grub or bootloader?
<weswh-> and many people pointed the finger at azureus
<jbruckman> weswh-: yeah... i don't like java.
<weswh-> so i was thinking about trying something different
<jbruckman> weswh-: it's too slow fo rme.
<mathieu_> ktorrent's "good enough"
<jbruckman> for me**
<weswh-> all things being equal i'd still use azureus
<mathieu_> as in, it downloads torrents
<jbruckman> mathieu_: that's my feeling too
<seishinbyou> utorrent through wine if you are feeling adventurous
<weswh-> maybe one day the guys will port utorrent
<weswh-> nah
<weswh-> not that adventurous ;)
<ThePub> ubuntu: that page hits the nail right on the head to get your system boot back on track.  it's just a matter of running grub from the installed system that's already there.
<jbruckman> weswh-: haha, gl
<ThePub> ubuntu: you can do that from the live cd setup
<weswh-> my next task is to get my Seagate external USB drive mounted (it's a macosx hfs partition) and get my data off of it
<seishinbyou> It's not hard to get utorrent working, actually
<jbruckman> weswh-: i have an external USB that just auto mounts when i plug it in
<ThePub> Azureus filled my uTorrent itch tbh.  the one thing I dont like about ktorrent is the single window per torrent thing
<weswh-> would firewire be just as easy? i always have this idea that firewire stuff is flakey
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: can you set it up to port through port 80, and get out of a school network that blocks such things?
<mathieu_> weswh-: as easy here
<seishinbyou> jbruckman: In theory, yes.  In practice, I haven't tried it since I am free to use other ports at home and work
<weswh-> jbruckman - - isn't that great? i don't think i will be so lucky initially, since the partition is hfs
<mathieu_> weswh-: have you tried plugging the disk, i dont know about hfs but my feeling is that it will "just work"
<mathieu_> especially if you dont plan on writing on the disk
<weswh-> haven't tried though i guess i'm feeling lucky. nah...i just want to get the stuff, then reformat it ext3
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: cool. It works on KTorrent decently--which i've mentioned before, but I wan't something better.
<seishinbyou> jbruckman: You could do an apt-get install wine, download the utorrent client and try it out :)
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: way ahead of you. haha
<seishinbyou> The Wine AppDB says it works fine.
<seishinbyou> Whatever that is worth
<ThePub> ick, Wine :)
<seishinbyou> It's not all evil :)
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: haha, oh boy.
<mathieu_> the torrent client i actually use most is screen+btdownloadcurses.py
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: that's worth absolutely nothing.
<seishinbyou> I've used utorrent from wine myself anyways, but I'm not so official
<seishinbyou> Question is, is AppDB more worthless than a random blog opinion?
<weswh-> hmm, from the screenshots juk seems to be up my alley. gonna check it out for sure
<kai> hello all
<ThePub> good evening
<weswh-> i am really happy to be back to kde. it's been a few years...i went to fluxbox/xfce road for a while...in the end it's like come on, the computers are fast as hell...give 'em a little work out and enjoy the goodness
<weswh-> even this crazy konqueror fs thing is starting to seem pretty snappy ;)
<jbruckman> YAY! I've gotten 10kb/s download speeds! Alright for breaking through the system.
<kai> where do i go, to get my joysticks 2 work?
<jbruckman> The school is using a crappy windows server
<seishinbyou> It's all great, except for kmail + scim not liking each other sometimes
<jbruckman> once everyone on campus goes to bed, thish should pick up a little
<EDinNY> what is the latest stable ubuntu release?
<Dr_willis> Edgy Eft.
<jbruckman> i have a question about nvidia drivers
<EDinNY> edgy is after dapper?
<Dr_willis> then theres  the earlier Dapper Drake LTS  (long term support)
<jbruckman> i'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<ThePub> weswh-: after playing with kde and gnome, I'm more of the belief gnome > kde for just daily use.  kde has some flashy features, but gnome really seems to bring things together better.
<jbruckman> and when i get to the command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dr_willis> Next is Fainting Fawn
<Dr_willis> :)
<jbruckman> I get this:
<jbruckman> j
<jbruckman> bruckman@jbruckman-EDGY:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jbruckman> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<jbruckman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<mathieu_> Fesity is boringly stable so far... :P
<Dr_willis> jbruckman,  perhaps you never installed the modules packages needed.
<ThePub> mathieu_: not feisty enough for you, then?
<Dr_willis> lets see....
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbruckman> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EDinNY> is there a way to do an upgrade from dapper to edgy
<ubuntu> ThePub: i did exactly like it said, and when i restarted it went straight to windows
<weswh-> theoub - maybe so, my current experiences with gnome are so-so (it's on a couple of the systems at work)
<weswh-> suse 10
<jbruckman> Dr_willis: thanks a lot
<weswh-> i am hoping it's more about getting things set up right for your work flow because well....i just got this installed :)
<jbruckman> Dr_willis: i'll give this a try and see what happens
<ThePub> weswh-: gnome itself is pretty boring, it's just my opinion that how your primary interface should be though.  it's the applications that should be interesting!  ^^
<Dr_willis> linux-restricted-modules , nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common   seem to be what i have installed
<Dr_willis> That how too needs some updateing. :(
<jbruckman> Dr_willis: does it? hmm. will it work?
<mathieu_> EDinNY: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list -- replace all "dapper" for "edgy" -- apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get dselect-upgrade;
<weswh-> yeah, and i like that about xfce - but i was getting bored. really the biggest thing was i had a 512 ram machine...and it was always hovering around 400-450 used up. with not much running...(like i mentioned azureus was blamed by some)
<Dr_willis> jbruckman,  the nvidia stuff works for me.. they made it even simpiler now.
<jbruckman> Dr_willis: okay, thanks.
<weswh-> so, my thought was when i got this new pc...go ahead and run kde, it can't be worse.
<mathieu_> EDinNY: this is *not* the supported, official way :)
<ThePub> weswh-: tbh, my biggest complain with kde is that the default setup under kubuntu doesn't appear to have a single place to apply one theme for windows, buttons, icons.
<Jucato> ThePub: Alt+F2, kcontrol
<Dr_willis> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic nvidia-glx  nvidia-kernel-common    are the 3 packages i got installed it seems
<weswh-> interesting. yeah, well the stuff all needs work of course. and as much as no one wants to hear it, all of the desktop environment systems could stand to learn a few things even from xp/vista
<mathieu_> isnt what the "Theme Manager" is for, ThePub?
<weswh-> when it comes to getting things integrated
<ThePub> Jucato: yes, yes.. but have you tried the gnome theme manager? :)
<Dr_willis> ThePub,  Huh..  you are overlooking it then.
<ubuntu> ThePub: i did exactly like it said, and when i restarted it went straight to windows
<RoKFiT> where is the trash folder?
<ThePub> you just drag your archived theme over it and it just works
<weswh-> windows shell integration (3rd party and such) is way superior to anything i've seen in linux to date
<mathieu_> RoKFiT: trash:/
<RoKFiT> mathieu_: /trash?
<mathieu_> RoKFiT: its also somewhere in the sidebar (F9)
<ThePub> I'll probalby look at it later though, doing some work atm and kde was kind've getting in the way.
<globe> what wireless cards are supported by ubuntu natively (no wrapper)?
<Jucato> ThePub: the technical details is too long to discuss here, but essentially, you are just theming what's already installed on GNOME. In KDE you are installing new widgets/styles.
<mathieu_> trash:/ in konq, that would be ~/.kde/trash i believe
<RoKFiT> i can't find it
<RoKFiT> ah
<jbruckman> globe: i have a linksys, and it worked after a fresh install
<intelikey> RoKFiT not /trash   trash:/
<jbruckman> globe: I don't know where you'd find the full list though
<RoKFiT> not in .kde
<hihihi> hi
<Jucato> RoKFiT: ~/.local/share
<Dr_willis> I have a .Trash also
<RoKFiT> thanks
<Dr_willis> !/.Trash
<intelikey> if you type trash:/ in the address box of knoqueror  ???
<Jucato> RoKFiT: or, actually, just type in "trash:/" in Konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ~/.Trash
<mathieu_> or alt+f2...
<RoKFiT> but trash:/ is really /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<mathieu_> or add the trash applet to your kicker...
<RoKFiT> no
<intelikey> last time i saw it it was ~/Desktop/.Trash   iirc
<RoKFiT> sup intelikey
<ThePub> Jucato: yeah, I understand that, don't think I don't :)  It should just be "that easy" though.  ;)
<Dr_willis> Ya would think they could have at least a link from .local/share/Trash to ~/.Trash or somthing  :)
<ThePub> Jucato: this is my unhumble opinion though.
<RoKFiT> brb i need some water
<RoKFiT> !water
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about water - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mathieu_> Its also weird that the trash folder cant be changed from the kcontrol / Path
<Jucato> ThePub: actually it's "that" easy, once you get over the fact that what you are basically dragging and dropping in GNOME are just color schemes and/or icon themes
<intelikey> it you drink and drive kde you may mix kpaint with someone and produce a gimp....
<weswh-> if i unmount a drive - does it automatically go into more or less a hibernate mode?
<intelikey> weswh- no
<intelikey> weswh- if you are asking about power-down on the drive, no  that is apm/acpi controled          and power-management of course.
<weswh-> i see
<weswh-> in xubuntu the package management was called Synaptic (or something)...is it named differently in kubunut?
<ThePub> Jucato: I really do understand that :)
<intelikey> weswh- adept
<intelikey> weswh- but you can install and use synaptic if you like it.
<Jucato> ThePub: but in the end, you are right and I agree with you. the theming mechanism in KDE isn't the simplest thing in the world
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<globe> what wireless cards are supported by ubuntu natively (no wrapper)?
<EDinNY> what is the difference between edgy and edgy eft?
<globe> I mean...is there a spot on the ubuntu wiki where there is a list of natively supported cards...sorry wrong buttons
<Dr_willis> EDinNY,  they are the same
<Jucato> EDinNY: nothing
<mathieu_> EDinNY: one is the full name :)
<intelikey> EDinNY one leg is both the same.
<EDinNY> but edgy goes in sources.list?
<mathieu_> yes
<intelikey> Q; what is the differance between a duck ?
<intelikey> A; one leg is both the same.
<Dr_willis> Q: Why do Ducks have flat Feet....
<Jucato> between a duck and ____?
<Dr_willis> A: from stamping out forest fires...
<Dr_willis> Q: why do Elephants have flat feet?
<Dr_willis> A: From stamping out Flameing Ducks.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> heh
<Dr_willis> 'Jokes you can tell your 5 yr old"
<Dr_willis> :)
<abattoir> #kubuntu-wildlife-jokes :P
<mathieu_> i expected something unexpected :S
<intelikey> Jucato those thing loose their beauty when we have to explain them.....
<abattoir> unless they were domesticated ducks/elephants...
<mathieu_> so that was unexpected, in a sense :)
<Jucato> intelikey: ok.. I get it :P
<abattoir> then i guess you can stay here :P
<Jucato> heh
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> 'A Badger, a Drake and an Eft, walk into a bar......'
<mat0bug> hola
<abattoir> where is the poor fawn?
<mat0bug> estoy muy aburrido
<Jucato> was just born
<Dr_willis> abattoir,  She was too Fiesty. so they left her at home!
<Dr_willis> :)
<mathieu_> and the warthog?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> Badger  wait   i thought it was a hedgehog .....
<Jucato> dead
<mat0bug> ok
<mat0bug> thanks
<abattoir> no problem :)
<mathieu_> (no problemo)
<mathieu_> lol
<abattoir> that's only if he had said gracias ;)
<mathieu_> ok but i was happy to use one of the 5 spanish words i know...
<abattoir> :)
<intelikey> only uno ?
<weswh-> my system doesn't want to load add/remove programs for some reason.it does the hoppy icon for a while, then stops without warning or notice
<weswh-> as if i never chose it
<abattoir> weswh-: try 'kdesu adept_installer' in the command line
<abattoir> weswh-: see what happens
<intelikey> weswh- hmmm    open a konsole and type in;    sudo echo working
<mathieu_> is there a way to make vmware's cursor "interactive" ie. not having to click to capture mouse control?
<ThePub> mathieu_: you know more than 5 surely :)  uno, deuce, trace, quattro, sincho(sp?), sece(sp?)
<seishinbyou> mathieu_: install/enable vmware tools
<weswh-> it says 'working'
<mathieu_> ThePub: actually I speak french so adding -o or -a surprinsingly does the trick 60% of the time
<intelikey> weswh- k  that's good.   now try the     kdesu adept_installer     in the same konsole
<weswh-> abattoir - that opened it.
<ThePub> mathieu_: hehe, pretty close!  I started French this year for fun
<mathieu_> seishinbyou: you know the exact name?
<RoKFiT> flash 9 x86_64, when will it be available to install as a working solution to flash player and firefox?
<weswh-> anytime i do a kdesu command, i seem to be getting errors about an invalid or uninitialized input device, bad device...failed to open device
<abattoir> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are getting errors similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<abattoir> weswh-: ^^^^
<weswh-> major opcode 144, minor opcode 3, resource id 0x0
<weswh-> nice
<ThePub> sounds like IDE resets
<RoKFiT> does anyone know about flash 9 on x86_64
<seishinbyou> mathieu_: From the VMWare workstation menu, there is a "Install VMWare Tools"  option.  Select it when the OS is running
<mathieu_> i must say that bot impresses me
<abattoir> RoKFiT: firefox?
<mathieu_> seishinbyou: oh i only have the player
<RoKFiT> flash 9
<seishinbyou> Oh
<RoKFiT> the plugin
<abattoir> RoKFiT: yeah, for which browser?
<ThePub> RoKFiT: negatory for me, sorry.
<RoKFiT> firefox 2 on x86_64
* ThePub will point out he doesn't know much in general.
<abattoir> RoKFiT: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<seishinbyou> Still, the "Install VMWare Tools" option only enables a fake CD image containing some source code.
<seishinbyou> I wonder if it is available for download from VMWare's page standalone
<abattoir> RoKFiT: just read it fully, before you do anything
<weswh-> abattoir - so is that error the reason that the add remove programs link won't work well?
<intelikey> abattoir isn't that a wacom error ?
<abattoir> intelikey: yup
<RoKFiT> abattoir: that method causes the browser to close randomly, sometime quite frequently
<abattoir> weswh-: no, it's unrelated, harmless actually
<abattoir> RoKFiT: oh, don't know, it works fine here...(or worked fine till yesterday
<abattoir> )
<mathieu_> seems pretty standard flash 9 behavior to me :P
<RoKFiT> are you on 64 bit?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: yup
<RoKFiT> with 32 bit firefox
<RoKFiT> ?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: yes
<weswh-> so i wonder what's up with that but oh well. i followed a guide online for adding new  sources and repositories (should have multiverse and nonfree and everything now), and i did an aptitude update, it all worked.
<intelikey> weswh- ubuntu opted to setup wacom devices in all xorg configurations  so that if you have it it will work and if you don't all it does is wastes a few clock ticks,   no blood no foul.
<weswh-> but in adept, i search for 'libxine' and there are no results
<RoKFiT> well do you know when the 64 bit version will be available
<jdq997> guys, I have a strange problem that I need some help with
<RoKFiT> abattoir: how long have you been running it for?
<mathieu_> weswh-: make sure you added plf
<RoKFiT> without any problems
<ThePub> weswh-: what about from a commandline using apt-cache?
<weswh-> what does apt-cache do? refreshes it all?
<mathieu_> weswh-: sudo apt-cache search libxine
<abattoir> RoKFiT: had it running in edgy for a few weeks
<ThePub> weswh-: nah, jsut package database tool.. searching and stuff
<intelikey> weswh- apt-cache is used simply to search/parse the database of packages
<RoKFiT> and then?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: (mplayer worked too, even though the last few posts seem to indicate otherwise)
<RoKFiT> did it just quit
<jdq997> It has to do with beryl and gnome.  Beryl works... the problem I'm having is that when I try to go into sessions to add beryl-manager to start up it won't allow me to do it.
<ThePub> you don't need root privs to use apt-cache for searching though (which can be nice)
<abattoir> RoKFiT: updates to feisty broke it yesterday, i haven't had the time to figure out why yet
<RoKFiT> mplayer does not work for youtube
<jdq997> Any ideas?
<ThePub> brb, going to change sessions.
<mathieu_> oh, didnt know that
<abattoir> RoKFiT: yeah, i know, that thread is not only for flash, but also for java and getting video plugins to work
<weswh-> so if i want one of these, all i do is type apt-get (the name)?>
<mathieu_> weswh-: sudo apt-get install (the name)
<intelikey> weswh- sudo apt-get install <the.name>
<intelikey> weswh- sudo apt-get remove <the.name>
<intelikey> man apt-get
<intelikey> man apt-cache
<weswh-> perfect...man that is fun
<weswh-> more fun than GUI :)
<mathieu_> despite all the efforts to have nice graphical installers, this is still *the* easiest way to install programs
<ThePub> mathieu_: just using apt-get and such?
<intelikey> weswh- hehhe     if you've never used man pages  you should probably do   man man    or  man intro   or both....
<mathieu_> actually, try man:/man in konq, much cooler :)
<weswh-> nice..
<weswh-> yeah to be honest when in the past i have used man pages they seemed so clumsy..
<intelikey> mathieu_ cool is kinda an opinion there.
<weswh-> unless you are like a vi expert
<weswh-> so i always tried to find the info on the web
<ThePub> nah, just reading a man page isn't hard or confusing
<intelikey> but they can seem cryptic to the beginner...
<mathieu_> it is. but im sure I share it with the majority, so that makes it a truth :)
<weswh-> i really just meant navigating through them
<weswh-> in a terminal
<ThePub> intelikey: anything on a commandline is cryptic to the beginner!  :)
<weswh-> not the info itself
<RoKFiT> what art program do i want ot be using?
<intelikey> RoKFiT gimp
<ThePub> RoKFiT: pixel or splines?  gimp is great, but so is inkwell
<weswh-> so once i have a shell up and do sudo once and enter my password, i can do sudo again and again without re-renting it?
<RoKFiT> pikxel
<RoKFiT> pixel
<weswh-> re-renting/re-entering
<ThePub> What's funny about the commandline is that the keyboard is by far the most intuitive device on a computer :)
<RoKFiT> what package do i install for pixel
<mathieu_> weswh-: until it expires, yea
<ThePub> weswh-: "sudo bash"!  :)
<intelikey> weswh- default is something like 15minutes....
<RoKFiT> ThePub: are any kde specific
<mathieu_> RoKFiT: gimp, krita, kolourpaint
<weswh-> huh, i thought this thing came standard with juk
<weswh-> guess not
<mathieu_> ThePub: sudo -s
<intelikey> ThePub why sudo bash ?     sudo -i
<RoKFiT> what package do i install for gimp?
<ThePub> idk  *shrug*  "init 1"  :)
<mathieu_> lol
<intelikey> gimp - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
<mathieu_> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mathieu_> !krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<mathieu_> !kolourpaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<intelikey> ThePub hehhe  sudo init 1     lol
<RoKFiT> !pixel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pixel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoKFiT> !kolourpaint
<intelikey> !kpaint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpaint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThePub> intelikey: not if you've "sudo bash"!  ;)
<jbruckman> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mathieu_> i was pleasantly surprised today when someone sent me a .psd file, and it opened without flaw in kolourpaint
<ThePub> ok, I'm just being silly.. this is why I put an explanation point after all of it :)
<RoKFiT> !inkwell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inkwell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ovelish
<RoKFiT> intelikey: which should i use?
<ThePub> exclamation
<mathieu_> RoKFiT: depends on your need
<mathieu_> RoKFiT: I'd start with trying krita
<RoKFiT> advanced photo editing
<mathieu_> if its not enough, get gimp
<intelikey> RoKFiT gimp is heavy  but does just about everything.
<RoKFiT> krita should do everything
<mathieu_> yes but krita is still a bit rough on the edges
<mathieu_> I personally use both
<RoKFiT> how new is it?
<intelikey> I personally use neither
<seishinbyou> I'm still using Paint Shop Pro 4 through wine, but I'm silly that way
<mathieu_> well its only been part of 2 or 3 koffice cycle
<intelikey> i do use    tkpaint - Versatile bitmap/pixmap editing tool
<flaccid> gimp 2.2.3 rox
<intelikey> on occation.
<mathieu_> my main gripe is its resize function, which blurs the image too much, and working with very large file is a bit slow
<ThePub> now you see guys.. why ca
<ThePub> why can't the "system settings" have the "Theme Manager" like kcontrol?
<mathieu_> my main gripe with gimp is its interface, but thats subjective i guess
<ThePub> why I might mention is NOT on the main main like System Settings
<mathieu_> ive never got the point of system settings
<jbruckman> utorrent was easy to get working...
<ThePub> it's apparently just a lesser clone of the control center
<mathieu_> "its like kcontrol, only you gotta figure out where everything is"
<ThePub> (which I remember kde having from several years ago, but wasn't there this time)
<intelikey> ThePub no it is the kcontrol   just with switches...
<RoKFiT> i'm installing gimp
<intelikey> ThePub it's still there.
<seishinbyou> jbruckman: glad it worked
<intelikey> ThePub cli   kcontrol
<weswh-> i added the proper packages (per the kbuntu.org website) and everything went fine for getting juk to play mp3s...but it won't play them. could this be because i installed those libarts things before i installed juk?
<weswh-> or maybe i need to restart?
<ThePub> intelikey: yes, yes.. I know.. I'm using it right now :)
<weswh-> it loads the files into its db, but when i press play nothing happens
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: thanks a lot. setting the port to 80 allows me to download torrents behind my shcool network
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: i appreciate all the help
<ThePub> intelikey: I'm just saying.. for us old farts that used this stuff ages ago, they go and replace the old system with a lesser copy of itself.  it's confusicating!  :)
<seishinbyou> Let the festivities continue, then :)
<intelikey> you did that weswh- ^
<jbruckman> haha
<intelikey> ThePub not really.   configure the menus and select to show all that stufff
<intelikey> it's still there.
<mathieu_> weswh-:
<mathieu_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<mathieu_> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<mathieu_> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<mathieu_> actually, i think only libxine-extracodecs is needed in this case
<mathieu_> but well, youll have everything covered :)
<weswh-> amarok is playing them though, so that's a start. just not juk.
<intelikey> or only  w32codecs  and a plugin
<weswh-> but, this amarok had added several features that it didn't have before...so maybe i'm gonna stay put :)
<intelikey> weswh- amarok is a kubuntu pet....
<mathieu_> logging off, bye all
<RoKFiT> gimp is nice
<momal> Is anyone able to install libqt3-mt-dev ??? Its breaking on me
<momal> !libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<intelikey> xpaint - simple paint program for X  <--- have used.  remanissant of  early windows  paintbrush
<jbruckman> seishinbyou: i've downloaded 7 times as much on utorrent in 10 minutes as i did on ktorrent in about an hour...
* jbruckman is happy
<homer> hi, got a problem with my monitor and the right size and khz.anyone whos familiar with editing xorg.conf?
<RoKFiT> anything better than amule?
<RoKFiT> homer, i had some problems when i edited xorg
<weswh-> what's a quick and dirty system resource monitor that can dock somehow? (cpu/mem etc)
<RoKFiT> ooh idk
<RoKFiT> isn't there one on add applet?
<homer> RoKFiT: me too, but i edited it now about 20 times
<intelikey> weswh- ksysguard ?
<intelikey> oh doc.... not sure.
<intelikey> gkrealm ?
<homer> anyone who has experience with the "Modeline Generator" ?
<intelikey> gkrellm   that is.
<homer> btw,how do i paste with keys in linux?
<intelikey> homer maybe if you pastebin your xorg.conf  someone will have a look at it that might spot the problem....
<intelikey> from console ?
<intelikey> from console i use gpm   general purpose mouse support for the linux console.
<weswh-> is there a place i can just check things out from command line or something, before i decide on an app?
<weswh-> i'd like to see memory usage really, that's about it
<intelikey> weswh- free      and note the second line.   "-/+ buffers/cache:"  is actual usage.
<slop> how do i change my default movie player?
<RoKFiT> what can i use besides amule
<intelikey> mldonkey   or some such...
<RoKFiT> what else
<intelikey> RoKFiT apt-cache search <string>
<RoKFiT> what am i searching?
<RoKFiT> p2p?
<RoKFiT> filesharing
<No1Viking> I know I have kwallet installed but where can I find it?
<intelikey> add  | less       if it returns tons and you want to browse the data.
<weswh-> wow, this is much more efficient than xubuntu was
<weswh-> i don't know what was wrong with that...
<intelikey> add   | grep <string>       if you want to filter
<ThePub> I will say, I like Konversation :)
<intelikey> i tried that once.
<No1Viking> I know I have kwallet installed but I cant find it. Any ideas?
<intelikey> it was a white back ground.      haven't seen it sense.
<ThePub> intelikey: lol, you can change that.. it's just a matter of settings, like everything else ;)
<intelikey> kwalletmanager ?
<weswh-> well guys thanks for all the help. this was a good first night with things.
<intelikey> ThePub to easy to just not use it.
<weswh-> i'll hang out and field some of the newbie questions you guys have been so patient with. night!
<rodrigo> wuuuuuuuaaaaa cuanta gente
<intelikey> gooday weswh-
<rodrigo> jajajjajajja esto es como la ayuda online de kubuntu???
<homer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35889/
<homer> its my xorg,conf
<rodrigo> _
<xsacha> "Another zero day flaw has been reported in Windows Media player." hmm?
<homer> in xp paste = ctrl+v, and in linux?
<xsacha> middle mouse click, or ctrl+v
<homer> now it works,hmmm ,yesterday not ?
<xsacha> ctrl+v always works here :S
<intelikey> homer ^v  just like xp
<homer> lol, now i see
<intelikey> homer do you really want line   138.     virtual 1920 1200   in there.
<homer> but tried it yesterday and didnt find a working pate thing
<intelikey> i'd comment that out.
<homer> intelikey:  i dont know
<homer> intelikey: what i want is 1600x1024@85
<maikeru> jbruckman: are you there?
<[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me switch from gcj to sun's jdk ? I've already installed the jdk but I'm having trouble switching the associations
<homer> intelikey: but i just get it to 1600x1024@60
<seven11> jbruckman: you use utorrent?
<homer> in xp it works
<Pete> Hi, when triing to install kubuntu, xorg starts and then the system hangs with a blank screen. any clue?
<ThePub> is there something for kde.. kind of like the apple dock, but more like an open task list that would only display.. say.. 48pixel icons of open tasks?
<homer> intelikey: its a 24" 16/10 ,i think
<homer> intelikey: or 16/9
<seven11> jbruckman: you use utorrent with wine? i would like to be as happy as you, can you tell me how you did it?
<intelikey> homer but vertual setting just makes the desktop scrool around like it didn't fit into the box...
<intelikey> i don't know.   i don't see anything in the file that should be causing a limit on rez.
<homer> ?, right now i have 1920x1200@75 and its ok, just the refreshrate sucks
<homer> intelikey: and i dont want resolution so high
<intelikey> but what's that monitor listing at the bottom all about ?
<homer> dont know
<Pete> is there an option i grub I can add to prevent the freeze?
<intelikey> you can use kde and reduce the rez
<homer> i just installed kubuntu and fighting with a screenresolutin that sont cancers my eyes
<intelikey> pete maybe force a frame buffer mode.    before you boot hit f1  and    i think f6 is the info on the rez pete
<homer> intelikey: i know ,but in 1600x1024 i get it just @60
<Pete> intelikey: thx, I'll try that
<intelikey> homer yes that's the only modeline you have for that....  i don't know if the hardware can do higher or not.  maybe trade some rez for some refresh..... ?
<intelikey> 1440x900@75 ?
<homer> intelikey: i always switch my hds from win to kubuntu, so in win with the dame hardware it runs perfect
<homer> *same
<intelikey> homer i'm not educated in that relm.   and i don't do windows.    maybe someone else can help you with it.
<intelikey> homer also of note,  that is xorg specific  you could check #xorg   or even  #ubuntu      for more input ?
<homer> intelikey: just wanted to say that the hardware shouldnt be the problem cause it can do it in win
* intelikey found windows to be a lier about some hardware settings.....  but that's not relevent anyway.  
<homer> intelikey: i searched a few forums,but didnt get answers that solved my problem
<intelikey> check the other channels   and maybe even  ##linux
<intelikey> your config looks ok to me.
<homer> intelikey: lol,maybe.  but i can see the difference betwenn @75 nad@85
<intelikey> but i would comment out the vertual setting.
<homer> intelikey: damn im writing to slow
* intelikey likes 120hz
<homer> *homer would be happy to have at least 85khz
* seishinbyou can't see the difference between refresh rates, but is researching homer's problem anyways
<gangien> is there a way to configure konversation so it shows all the tabs at once and i don't have to scroll around?
<intelikey> seishinbyou homer's xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35889/
<homer> if i look beside the monitor, i could the it flicker if its not 85khz
<homer> and get headache after 1 or 2 hours
<intelikey> crt's are evil....
* intelikey doesn't have anything else tho
<homer> intelikey: but its biiiiiig
<homer> intelikey: and on ebay cheep
<malik__> can any one tell me how do i put network monitor in task bar so that i  wud know if my net connection is workin?
<homer> about 50euros for a 24" was a good price
<intelikey> for cheep lazer surgery just touch your eye to the screen......
<seishinbyou> Modeline "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 +HSync +VSync
<vge> malik__: install KNemo?
<homer> ok , ill try that
* seishinbyou honestly cannot see flicker and cannot tell the difference between 60/75/85/etc refresh rates, but known everyone else seems to be able to
<intelikey> seishinbyou i can see 60 or lower
<intelikey> had a single rate 55hz crt one time... it defnitely blinked.....
<intelikey> ok i'm went.   good day, and good luck to your hat.
<seishinbyou> Hmm, homer is going to come back happy...or yell at me that it didn't work...which will it be :)
<ThePub> yelling is usually more in order
<ThePub> or more the 'norm' :)
<homer> i still have @75
<seishinbyou> Well, back to the drawing board
<homer> at least i lerned the last 2 days how to get wrightrights on kubuntu ;)
<seishinbyou> Modeline "1440x900" 86.73 1440 1472 1800 1832 900 919 927 946
* seishinbyou did a search for 1440x900 and xorg.conf
<seishinbyou> Taken from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=254587
<homer> no hsync or something on the end?
<homer> i m also gonna add -Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"  -
<homer> couldnt be worser
<homer> get
<homer> whats "dpms"?
<ThePub> homer: it means X will try to automatically determine the right hsync/vrefresh for the given resolution.
<ThePub> homer: instead of using a modeline :)
<homer> ThePub: ah ok
<homer> still dont getting @85
<homer> on 800x600 i could set it to @85
<homer> but...
<homer> in conqueror where is the list of recently visited?
<RogueJediX> Hey. Does anyone here use KTorrent?
<slop> help!  in my unending quest to figure out why i don't get sound in flash 9, i tried running firefox in console...when i watch a flash movie, i get a TON of errors in the console that don't mean much to me....could anyone be so kind to take a look at them, and see if it means anything to them?  they are posted here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35892/
<LoneShadow> anyone running kubuntu on usb flash drive ?
<[Ag0ny] > can anybody help me switch from gcj to sun's jdk ? I've already installed the jdk but I'm having trouble switching the associations
<RoKFiT> is it possible to set gimp to zoom with the mouse?
<ThePub> [Ag0ny] : update-alternatives --config java
<ThePub> [Ag0ny] : ^^^ didn't work?
<cpk1> LoneShadow: i've ran kubuntu off a hdd via usb...
<fildo> *gone*
<[Ag0ny] > ThePub, trying now
<jbruckman> seven11: sorry, I was away. Yes, I use utorrent
<[Ag0ny] > ThePub, nope
<jbruckman> seven11: if you're still there I'd be willing to help
<seven11> jbruckman: i use this page at the moment http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<jbruckman> seven11: you should be fine then
<jbruckman> seven11: if you need any help though, let me know.
<seven11> thanks jbruckman
<jbruckman> seven11: no problem.
<RoKFiT> why are transparencies so hard in the gimp?
* kruemeltee says: good mornin' ...
<jbruckman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ThePub> is there a way to add/remove items from the system menu applet?
<Jucato> ThePub: you mean hide them?
<ThePub> no, I was thinking it'd be nice to add folders to it
<Jucato> ah... then, afaik, no
<ThePub> since it opens a konq window directly, it's way nicer than the file list applet
<[Ag0ny] > ThePub, I figured it out, it only took rebuilding my repositories twice :x
<ThePub> I really like the "places" menu under gnome
<ThePub> it's pretty convenient.  the system menu applet under kde could offer the same feature if the items were editable
<euwaex> witam
<euwaex> czy ktos moze mnie powiedziec gdzie kubuntu trzyma pliki thunderbirda? w jakim katalogu
<lotusleaf> Is anyone using Compiz in the repos with Kubuntu? Or must I use it with gnome? I'm not interested in beryl
<jbruckman> back.
<jbruckman> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<homer> lalalalalalala.... i get my favorite monitor resolution 1600x1024@85
<flaccid> i prefer 1680 x 1080
<flaccid> *1050
<homer> that was a big quest for me getting this resolution now
<flaccid> drivers?
<homer> didnt worked all the time, and now i just added -all- options i could find from forums ,and now it works
<flaccid> fair enough
<homer> just dont know witch option is responsible for making my monitor work
<homer> now
<flaccid> option?
<homer> ya, in xorg.conf
<homer> added so much ;)
<flaccid> is this for the monitor or the card?
<homer> hmmm, must take a look
<homer> for the card i added :  Option "NvAGP" "1" ,  Option "RenderAccel" "true",   Option "NoLogo" "on"
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: you there?
<homer> and for the monitor i added:Option "UseEDID" "false",  Option "dpms"
<homer> and modelines
<homer> but they dont worked without the options
<homer> so, now that i dont get headache working with kubuntu, ican now try to understand linux
<maikeru> jbruckman: hes preoccupied
<jbruckman> maikeru: k
<homer> how can i make an autostart entry?
<homer> wanted yakuake to start when kubuntu is starting
<seishinbyou> make a symbolic link from ~/.kde/Autostart
<seishinbyou> my mind is fuzzy...  ln -s yakuake ~/.kde/Autostart  ?
<homer> ehm....? just want yakuake to start at startup
<maikeru> jbruckman: is it working?
<seishinbyou> That is what you do.  You make a shorcut (so to speak) from the .kde/Autostart folder in your home directory to the program you want to run
<Jucato> ln -s /usr/bin/yakuake ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Linux_Galore> homer run yakuake in a terminal log out and dont close the terminal then log back in it should auto start from that point forward
<Jucato> or turn on "Restore from previous session"
<seishinbyou> Isn't "Restore from previous session" the default?
<Jucato> (he might have turned it off?)
<Jucato> yes it is on by default (ick...)
<jbruckman> !qt_plugins_3.3rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt_plugins_3.3rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<homer> ok,opened in terminal,loged ou/in,is there, but i have to find out if its still there when i reboot
<homer> how can i have a "root" session without entering all the time my pw
<homer> ?
<seishinbyou> sudo su -
<homer> like writing the pw once and kubuntu dont asks me again till i log out
<homer> sudo su - mypassword?
<seishinbyou> that will log you into the root account, though it isn't always a good idea to run everything as root
<Jucato> sudo -i
<homer> yah , but right now im trying to build my kubuntu up and every 2 min i have to type my pw
<homer> both dont seem to work for me , i entered :sudo su -   and other time sudo -i    but when i click on adeptmanager he still wants my pw?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: #monmouth
<maikeru> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<homer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<homer> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jbruckman> is there a way to make the bot go into a channel I make?
<niblets> I have a question about Konqueror, when I am browsing the net, if I dont click a link or a refresh every ten-fifteen seconds, it dsiconnects from the server, and then when I do link somewhere, it takes extra time to start up and then start downloading again. Si tehre any way I can cahnge it to have a 2min countdown or anything close?
<niblets> any ideas?
<llutz> moin
<vorpal> does the same happen in firefox/opera/lynx/whatever
<vorpal> ?
<niblets> vorpal_I dont have any other web browsers, I havent had a chance to install them, as I only upgraded to edgy yesterday
<vorpal> well it sounds like a problem somewhere other than in konqueror.
<vorpal> is it dialup or cable/ADSL?
<niblets> DSL, its nothing to do with the network speeds, as when I give it a task, it takes tiem only to restart the server, yet when it loads the actual page data, is it as quick as normal
<niblets> I was just querying whether it was a timer function set in Konqueror, as it is not only web-based, and if it can be changed
<vorpal> niblets: i was about to ask if other things could get online with out probs and suggest you try seeing if konversation would work.... then i realised i'm stupid
<vorpal> lol
<niblets> vorpal: dont worry about it, I have had blonde moments today, havent slept in over 48 hours, so I though I'd give up searching through Konsole and ask someone who knows what they are doing
<tomlikestorock> in windows you can hold down alt and then type on the number pad to get different ascii characters, or use charmap to get them as well. how do you do this in kde?
<niblets> vorpal: I am also on Kopete, so it hasnt anything to do with the connection.
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: there's kcharselect
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: although personally i prefer gnome-character-map
<tomlikestorock> can you still do the numpad ascii chars?
<JohnFlux> nah
<tomlikestorock> or something like it?
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: what sort of characters are you after?
<vorpal> niblets: was it a clean install or an upgrade?
<tomlikestorock> the squared number
<tomlikestorock> 2 superscript
<JohnFlux> alt+2
<JohnFlux> 
<JohnFlux> alt+gr 2
<niblets> vorpal: I installed Kubuntu 6.06 then upgraded to edgy straight away. So not exactly a clean install.
<JohnFlux> the alt on the right hand side
<tomlikestorock> not on this laptop :(
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: if you setup scim input, then you can type in the characters much easier
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: unfortunately it's still a bit of a pain to setup
<tomlikestorock> forget it then :)
<tomlikestorock> kcharselect will work for now
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: hmm.  you only have one alt key?
<tomlikestorock> nope, too
<tomlikestorock> but alt gr doesn't do anything
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: use gnome character map
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: oh
<tomlikestorock> yeah
<tomlikestorock> 's weird
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: press alt-gr 2    does nothing?
<tomlikestorock> yup, nothing
<tomlikestorock> well, I get a 2
<tomlikestorock> but not a super script two
<JohnFlux> what about alt-gr [  then e
<JohnFlux> 
<tomlikestorock> [e
<tomlikestorock> heh
<JohnFlux> hmmmm
<tomlikestorock> I'm not worried about it
<tomlikestorock> thanks, though
<JohnFlux> you might be able to check in the system settings
<JohnFlux> and check that alt-gr  is setup as the compose key
<JohnFlux> it's really useful to have
<vorpal> niblets: The only thing i can think of is a brute force solution of uninstalling konqueror and deleting any files in .kde/share/* that have konqueror in the name then reinstalling konqueror
<tomlikestorock> oh, also ,I just recently saw a crap ton of updates come down the pipe - what was up with that?
<tomlikestorock> ?
<tomlikestorock> does that have anything to do with the release of the new feisty?
<vorpal> or just using firefox
<JohnFlux> tomlikestorock: dunno
<JohnFlux> niblets: what's the problem sorry?
<niblets> vorpal: I might try firefox first. I know its bad, but where can I get ahold of it? Never used it before
<niblets> johnflux: (REPEAT) I have a question about Konqueror, when I am browsing the net, if I dont click a link or a refresh every ten-fifteen seconds, it dsiconnects from the server, and then when I do link somewhere, it takes extra time to start up and then start downloading again. Si tehre any way I can cahnge it to have a 2min countdown or anything close?
<musya> is there a flash player for kubuntu that works as far as web apps go?
<vorpal> open up a konsole and type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<niblets> vorpal: Cheers
<vorpal> musya: the package for the firefox plugin works
<musya> i cant view them
<JohnFlux> niblets: from a konsole, do  "ping slashdot.org"
<JohnFlux> niblets: it should say: PING slashdot.org (66.35.250.150) 56(84) bytes of data.
<JohnFlux> niblets: it should say that immediately
<niblets> it does
<vorpal> musya: you need to download it first (and then restart konqueror). Type the following in konsole: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnFlux> niblets: hmm, not a resolving problem then
<JohnFlux> niblets: ask on #khtml  although people might not be awake yet
<musya> i would assume that its not free then?
<niblets> musya: It is free, dont worry about the name
<vorpal> not free in terms of freedom
<niblets> JohnFlux: Will do, cheers
<JohnFlux> musya: free as in money, not free as in freedom
<JohnFlux> musya: it is free as in money, not free as in freedom
<musya> oh,ok, well ill get it figured out then i saw it before just thought it wasnt free, ok thanks!
<niblets> Yea, I had to get my flash plugins sorted today, threw me off too, but Linux is pretty much 1005free. as far as I know
<vorpal> there it also flashplayer-mozzila which is free in both senses, but doesn't work with all sites (including youtube)
<niblets> *%
<niblets> JohnFlux: what should I be asking khtml?
<JohnFlux> how to fix your problem :P
<JohnFlux> just say what you said here
<vorpal> niblets: the same thing you asked here
<vorpal> khtml is the engine that konqueror uses
<vorpal> all the konqueror devs and stuff hang out there
<niblets> vorpal: Ohk, sorry. I'm kinda new to Linux
<vorpal> don't be sorry
<vorpal> that's what this place is for
<vorpal> niblets: did firefox work?
<niblets> vorpal: I am going to wait until morning, I havent slept in a while, and I don't think I can manage setting up another program today. I'd probably spaz out and pull Linux off my machine =D I will do it in the morning, when I finish sorting out Beryl (pain in the bum)
<vorpal> beryl? you're brave
<vorpal> firefox should just work without any probs
<vorpal> no set up required
<vorpal> anyway night
<niblets> Aye, I got it to work, and all was fine, then it suddenly decided not to load any images. So I had to restart session, and am yet to brave fixing it. Though all I really need to do is make sure the drivers are all set in zeroconf.
<niblets> *any images meaning ANYTHING at all
<seven11> jbruckman: do you have tracker problems? keeps telling me that tracker is invalid
<niblets> vorpal: have you tried Beryl?
<vorpal> niblets: no way. my laptop is from the mid ninties. I need to use the alternative install CD cause it doesn't have enough ram. Beryl would melt my motherboard
<edgy> Hi, how can I change the screen color depth in kubuntu?
<niblets> vorpal: Even when I got it working, my P4 had trouble with it when it was fully equipped with all the berries and sweets. Makes for some excellent eye candy, but all I really want is the cube change and thats it.
<vorpal> niblets: how's this for a deal: You buy me a laptop that can run beryl and i'll give you all the support you ever need :P
<vorpal> yeah i've seen it in action. It's pretty sweet, but i'm not really that big a fan of eyecandy
<niblets> vorpal: Hows this for a better deal, you give me the laptop and Support. And I'll TELL you what its like =D
<vorpal> niblets: btw, you can change virtual desktops with plain old kde without beryl (sorry since you are new to linux you might not know)
<vorpal> lol
<vorpal> i think not
<niblets> vorpal: Yea, I have got 6 set up. I just like the spinnyness. =P
<vorpal> :)
<vorpal> fair enough
<niblets> and the fact taht I have a software program that allows for a different image on each desktop. which is plain awesome
<vorpal> what is it? I thought kde let you do that
<vorpal> i dunno i haven't used kde in ages
<niblets> I dont actually know, a friend of mine set it up (and helped with a lot of this installation) But I am not sure if KDE has that software, I might look for it though. I'd use it
<niblets> vorpal: Catch you another time maybe. I am hitting the shower, then I might be on after, if I can stay awake. the 48+ hours is getting to me
<vorpal> cya
<vorpal> hope kubunt works out for ya
<jbruckman> seven11: no, i have no tracker problems.
<jbruckman> seven11: are you sure that it's not your torrent?
<jbruckman> seven11: i'm getting 300Kb/s DL and 600 Kb/S UL
<seven11> problem solved thanks again
<edgy> Sirs, how can I install a downloaded .deb so it install its dependencies automatically?
<jbruckman> just use sudo apt-get install <package>
<jbruckman> if you can
<vorpal> edgy: as in a package that isn't available thru the ubuntu repositories?
<berkes> my adept updater just performed a huge upgrade of all sorts of kde upgrades. Where whas that for?
<Jucato> no you can't do that with deb
<Jucato> berkes: most probably bug fixes and patches that have been waiting since Edgy was released
<Jucato> edgy: you can't do that with .deb packages, such is the nature of the .deb (same goes for .rpm)
<seven11> jbruckman: nice speed i sit on a 21 km2 island in the gulf of thailand and i am happy if i get 30 kb/s :)
<vorpal> berkes: its nothing to worry about, it happens all the time
<jbruckman> seven11: haha, nice
<berkes> vorpal: yes, I know, but never this much.
<berkes> this was about 80M of kde libs and so. But I thought it would've been an general bugfix release thingy :)
<Jucato> berkes: a lot of bugs and patches from KDE were released just a few days since edgy was released. what's surprising is that it only came now
<Jucato> of course, presuming this update was for those bugs....
<edgy> vorpal: yes, webmin exactly
<edgy> Jucato: so what shall I do?
<dan__> Hello, everyone... I can't compile my kernel, I get an odd error... Is there a special channel for this topic, or could anyone help me here? Thanks.
<edgy> vorpal, Jucato: dpkg -i would install webmin and leave apt-get in a non-stable stage due to the missing packages
<edgy> dan__: I guess you can ask here
<vorpal> edgy: just make sure you have all the dependincies before you run dpkg and it should be right
<edgy> vorpal: how can I tell the dependencies in advance?
<bmcage> does somebody here now how to remove an entry from system:/remote ?
<vorpal> edgy: where did you get it?
<vorpal> did they tell you?
<dan__> edgy: After make modules, I get this; make[3] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.o'.  Stop. ; What shoul I do?
<edgy> vorpal: from webmin site
<edgy> vorpal: I can't find it in their site
<vorpal> well you could run dpkg -i see its errors and then run dpkg -r (that's remove) and then install all the dependencies
<djdarkman> hy ,how can I share my internet connection ,what do I have to set?
<jbruckman> whatare some good photo editors for kubuntu?
<edgy> dan__: I don't know but perhaps someone else can help you
<edgy> jbruckman: krita maybe
<jbruckman> edgy: thanks!
<djdarkman> what do I have to set up to be able to share my internet connection
<edgy> djdarkman: one of those firewalls programs I guess
<Frederick> folks wich is the comand n the american kb to display de symbol used for degrees and numbers as first second and so on?
<dan__> After setting the config and trying "make modules", it starts, and then I get this: make[3] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.o'.  Stop.
<dan__> Does anyone have an idea?
<ScarFreewill> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<djdarkman> how can I quickle enable the net sharing?
<Frederick> does kde has any character map aplication?
<djdarkman> I mean what is the iptables command that resets the firewall settings?
<llutz> iptables -X
<kraut> moin
<edgy> Frederick: why not you try charmap
<gabry2887> ciao a tutti
<gabry2887> :)
<edgy> djdarkman: try firestarter
<Jucato> Frederick: kcharselect, I think
<Jucato> !kcharselect
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Jucato> Frederick: ^^^^^^^^^^
<edgy> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<edgy> ubotu: avoid it?! there is a .deb file on their site why you not just grab it and use it or report a bug if you feel there is instead of this silly reply? ;)
<Jucato> edgy: you do know you are talking to a bot, right? ;)
<edgy> Jucato: yes I know ;)
<Jucato> and just because there's a deb file on the webmin site doesn't mean it's supported by Ubuntu and Debian
<edgy> Jucato: yes but it's working properly and I believe some one should jump and support it it's a very important and useful package really
<vorpal> edgy: what's webmin?
<edgy> Jucato: webmin supports ubuntu and debian and I hope ubuntu and debian also supports it.
<edgy> vorpal: a tool to administer everything in your pc
<edgy> vorpal: it could also work like cpanel to hosting services
* Jucato shrugs
<noiesmo> edgy, webmin is considered a security threat  so I hear
<vorpal> everything on your pc? that's quite a claim
<edgy> noiesmo: nonsense
<edgy> vorpal: yes it's _almost_ everythinig ;)
<maikeru_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edgy> noiesmo: every package could have security issues
<noiesmo> edgy, yeah what ever were all aloud our own options but this is off topic anyway
<lele> hi guys
<noiesmo> hi
<chrismo> hi
<lele> hey
<lele> need help here :P
<lele> a lil help
<lele> how can i create videotutorial with ubuntu?
<lele> ......
<chrismo> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<lele> :)
<B-Minus_> erm
<lele> tnx
<B-Minus_> major upgrade ?
<chrismo> lele, theres also istambul but I use the setup in that guide
<chrismo> lele, oops istanbul
<lele> ;)
<lele> chrismo: i love you bwahuahua
<lele> tnx m8
<lele> :P
<chrismo> lele, anytime
<vorpal> lele and chrismo sitting in a tree K I S S I N G
<vorpal> sorry
<vorpal> i'm very tired
<chrismo> lele, here my vid on screencasting http://superuser.com.au/wiki/index.php/Screencasting_Libre_Software_Video%28flash%29
<lele> lol
<lele> chrismo: i serching only for the prog ;)
<lele> sorry for my english :P
<lele> i'm italian
<lele> ^^
<chrismo> lele, i just followed that ubuntu blog guide and modified it a little
<lele> :)
<lele> chrismo: it work....tnx u are very kind
<lele> ;)
<chrismo> lele, leave a comment on his blog :)
<chrismo> lele, :)
<lele> ;)
<Voker57> help!! I can't login to system!
<Voker57> It throws me back to login screen
<lele> start the system with command line
<lele> then do adduser name
<Voker57> eh
<Voker57> I added a user
<Voker57> he gets the same problem
<noiesmo> Voker57, long shot check if any disk space left on your system if not only root could login and delete some files etc
<Voker57> There is 1.2 gbytes free
<noiesmo> Voker57, k
<Voker57> and i still can login as root in recovery mode
<noiesmo> Voker57, when did this problem occur after upgrade ?
<Voker57> noiesmo: yeah it showed up when i installed nvidia drivers
<Voker57> now i erased them but...
<noiesmo> Voker57, ok are you 32bit or 64 bit, dapper or edgy
<Voker57> 32bit 6.06 dapper
<noiesmo> Voker57, how did you install nvidia drivers
<Voker57> noiesmo: from reps
<noiesmo> Voker57, ok this is how I would remommend to install nvidia-glx and adjust xorg.conf file
<noiesmo> Voker57, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<noiesmo> Voker57, video card model please
<Voker57> noiesmo: nvidia fx5900xt
<noiesmo> Voker57, ok fine this should work no probs
<sb9> how do i switch off SELinux ?
<sb9> i need a command
<jetc> anyone know how to configure tightvncserver?
<sb9> i cant remember it
<noiesmo> Voker57, open konsole and in one line > sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Voker57> i can do that via adept
<noiesmo> Voker57, as long as the  linux-restricted-modules match your kernel
<vorpal> sb9: maybe try #SELinux
<noiesmo> Voker57, ok you do what ever man, i was just trying to help with your problem, and make sure that things would work
<Voker57> noiesmo: yeah i understand
<SoulSeeker> how to add some sites to my sources list ?
<Voker57> I reinstalled the drivers
<Voker57> but i get the same screen
<Voker57> BTW, what means "FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing."
<Voker57> ?
<Voker57> And where to modify this refcount
<noiesmo> Voker57, maybe check log files like /var/log/kdm.log
<Voker57> and what to serach there?
<Voker57> I get this line in Xorg.0.log
<Voker57> it is last, so everything crashes after it
<noiesmo> Voker57, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file please
<Voker57> noiesmo: ok wait
<Voker57> noiesmo: http://nbl.yurx.com/xorg.conf
<Voker57> noiesmo: any ideas?
<noiesmo> Voker57, not sure sorry
<Voker57> noiesmo: wtf is refcount?
<Voker57> WTF is refcount???
<Voker57> Where to fix this warning??
<Chousuke> Voker57: I don't think that warning is anything to worry about
<Voker57> Anyway
<Chousuke> Maybe you have a duplicate entry in your configs somewhere.
<Voker57> What is refcount?
<Chousuke> reference count
<Voker57> This is the last string in conf
<Voker57> ok i will search them for a double entry
<noiesmo> Voker57, just reading a post on forum and they found if they used gdm instead of kdm as the login manager it worked they just choose kde as session in gdm
<noiesmo> Voker57, near bottom of post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=445456
<Voker57> noiesmo: hmmm! where to get the gdm?
<noiesmo> Voker57, sudo apt-get install gdm
<noiesmo> Voker57, then just select to use instead of kdm
<Voker57> 6 mbytes. That sucks
<noiesmo> Voker57, are you running xgl
<Voker57> nope
<noiesmo> Voker57, k
<Voker57> nice those people have the similar problem
<francesco> ciao a tutti
<francesco> c' un iotaliano?
<Voker57> nope
<francesco> sono appena entrato nel mondo di kubuntu
<francesco> e volevo alcune delucidazioni
<francesco> se  possibile :)
<francesco> lol
<francesco> nessuno vuole parlarE?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ailean> if (when feisty is ready) i decide to upgrade using the Kubuntu disc from Ubuntu, will there be any problem?
<ailean> i.e. ubuntu edgy -> kubuntu feisty
<gnomefreak> ailean: right now probably
<gnomefreak> ailean: very little issues should arise though
<ailean> gnomefreak, nah, i mean when it's ready
<gnomefreak> ailean: at release time?
<ailean> aye
<gnomefreak> ailean: well most bugs should be worked out by than
<ailean> gnomefreak, i installed kubuntu-desktop before and it caused a few niggling problems
* gnomefreak still has alot of upgrading to test
<ailean> but i think i'm going to go completely kubuntu
<francesco> ei come si installano le applicazioni come skype su kubuntu?
<ailean> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> francesco: #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> or #kubuntu-it
<ailean> francesco, si vorrei restare in #kubuntu, parla inglese
<gnomefreak> ailean: int he next few weeks i will be testing more and i will see what we can/cant fix but its way early to know for release
<ailean> no probs
<ailean> ta :)
* gnomefreak scared to open meail :(
<ailean> heh
<ailean> gnomefreak, anything i can help with?
<gnomefreak> ailean: not yet everything seems smooth :)
<ailean> gah i hate l33tsp33k
<DJ_Stefan0> Where did you guys hide /etc/resolv.conf ? i want to edit the nameserver variable so i can connect to the internet?
<DJ_Stefan0> i go ifconfig 192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Voker57> the crap is the same
<DJ_Stefan0> then route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<DJ_Stefan0> but there is no /etc/resolv.conf for me to edit
<DJ_Stefan0> :@
<Voker57> instAlled gdm, no difference
<noiesmo> Voker57, dam
<Voker57> noiesmo: ?
<noiesmo> Voker57, no good bugger
<Voker57> eh
* Voker57 don't get the idea
<intelikey> hmmm i'd like to configure xsane but all i can get out of the app itself is an error message "no device found"
<noiesmo> Voker57, I mean thats not good hope it would work
<intelikey> anyone got clues on sane ?
<DJ_Stefan0> any1 here NOT USING DHCP?
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<intelikey> there doesn't seem to be any scanner mentioned in system > peripherals       ???
<intelikey> DJ_Stefan0 i'm not.
<DJ_Stefan0> well then tell me how to get my networking up and running
<intelikey> but that wont help you.
<DJ_Stefan0> i did the ifconfig part
<DJ_Stefan0> i did the route part..
<intelikey> DJ_Stefan0 i have no clue.
<DJ_Stefan0> i just need it to know the DNS
<DJ_Stefan0> :@
<DJ_Stefan0> coz Kubuntu has hidden resolv.conf
<intelikey> DJ_Stefan0 it's still right where it always was.  /etc/resolv.conf
* noiesmo has /etc/resolv.conf
<DJ_Stefan0> grr well my Kubuntu instalation must be corrupt then
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<DJ_Stefan0> coz i have no /etc/resolv.conf...
<DJ_Stefan0> only a resolv.h!
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<intelikey> !hidden | DJ_Stefan0
<ubotu> DJ_Stefan0: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Voker57> what a brilliant feature
<Voker57> Maybe let's develop a new one, hiding half of a screen?
<intelikey> yep another bone headed idea from .....
<intelikey> hey and lets hide all files with .name
<Voker57> rm *.*
<intelikey> Voker57 why not just *   you only intend files with . in the name ?
<DJ_Stefan0> ah i made 1
<DJ_Stefan0> thanx
<DJ_Stefan0> anyway
* Voker57 thinks windows
<intelikey> rm *.* wont do much on a linux box....
* DJ_Stefan0 shoots Voker57
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<DJ_Stefan0> yes.. rm * ftw
<DJ_Stefan0> :)
<intelikey> reset a few configs is all you'll get out of that.
<intelikey> now anyone know scanners ?   or sane ?     or how to get them to play togather ?
<eilker> how can i make konqueror to open maximized ?
<eilker> i mean  on opening
<eilker> i tried with  ctrl key, but i couldnt
<noiesmo> eilker, open konquerour then make fuillscreen then go settings save view profile
<eilker> noiesmo: thank you, it is done, by the way, do we have a way for softwares too ? or must it be done with each software's settings  ?
<intelikey> or even better. the upper left corner of konqueror, click the button select advanced > special window settings
<noiesmo> eilker, think it will be in the apps
<intelikey> again you can do as i just mentioned and make it global
<noiesmo> eilker, you can set which apps open which file type
<intelikey> use the little icon in the title bar...   that's what it's there for.
<eilker> intelikey: yes i found  special window settings
<intelikey> you can do lots of fun stuff to one or all windows there.
<intelikey> note; if you make all windows open maximiZed   then even dialog windows are maxed....   not the prettiest thing in the world.
<eilker> i didnt do it, but i wanna make it open in / , in opening
<eilker> now it is opening blank
<intelikey> so a usb all in one scanner/printer/fax what device will the scanner be ?   sda ?    /proc/usb/something ????
<eilker> sorry ?
<eilker> i wanna have konqueror as we write / and enter in adresss bar, i wanna view / in opening
<eilker> now it is blank
<eilker> now i have 2 profiles, kubuntu file manager and web browser
<eilker> what about the others ?_
<eilker> do we have more ?
<intelikey> you can make more.
<intelikey> customize and save profile
<eilker>  i wanna have konqueror as we write / and enter in adresss bar, i wanna view / in opening
<eilker> how to do it ?
<eilker> done, thank you
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<ThePub> sane is straight forward, just install the backend you need for your piece of hardware
<uschelle> hi
<vorpal> cya'll
<teja> hai all
<intelikey> anyone savy' enough to help me get a scanner set up ?
<BluesKaj> hmm, have you tried kooka ?
<BluesKaj> setup my scanner very easily
<BluesKaj> it's in graphics in the kicker
<intelikey> BluesKaj i will.
<wjasd> how can i install kubuntu 6.10 fron harddisk
<marc_> hello
<marc_> Can someone help me with a little problem?
<BluesKaj> marc_, just ask, and if some has an answer he/she will reply
<marc_> ah thx ...
<marc_> Ok
<wjasd> how can i install kubuntu 6.10 fron harddisk
<intelikey> BluesKaj looks like a nice app but no option to setup a scanner that i can find in it....
<BluesKaj> !Install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<marc_> Ive jsut installed kubuntu .. and need to figure out some things. Add first I would like to install Firefox with the graphical Add/Remove Programms  Programm.
<marc_> But Firefox (and many other Programms) are "grey" and Im unable to select them?!
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<marc_> Any ideas?
<intelikey> marc_  ^
<marc_> !ff?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marc_> ahh
<marc_> :)
<marc_> thx ... im going to look that page...
<intelikey> marc_ basicly just install it.
<BluesKaj> marc_, use synaptic or adept to install firefox ...quite sure it's in the edgy repository
<intelikey> or sudo apt-get install firefox
<marc_> But ... if it would have been installed, why isnt it in the "Internet" section of the Starmenu?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, kooka didn't see your scanner ?
<wjasd> can kubuntu 6.10 be used as livecd ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj no.
<marc_> yes
<marc_> yes @ wjasd
<wjasd> when i boot it up ,it asked a passwd
<wjasd> what is the username
<dooby> wjsad - very strange
<intelikey> ubuntu is the user name on the *buntu live CD s
<wjasd> may be  i used the wrong initrd.gz or vmlinuz
<wjasd> where can i download a proper ones
<dooby> anyone have problems with shutting down 6.10?
<dooby> my pc just stalls
<cloakable> Nope
<ThePub> intelikey: what's the deal with Sane btw?
<wjasd> intelikey, ,what is the passwd
<zorglu_> does edgy live cd has support for xgl/aixgl ?
<wjasd> where can i download vmlinuz and initrd.gz to start a kubuntu iso file  from hard disk
<ylz> EHLO
<ylz> does anyone know how I can start the text-mode installer out of edgy installation CD (desktop i386)
<ehird> wheeee
<ehird> my new livebox modem/router thingy works in linux out of the box with no configuration
<ehird> i am happy
<ehird> *dances*
<marc_> Ok, firefox seems to be installed ... with what command can I start it?! *sry*
<dooby> firefox
<BluesKaj> ylz, ctrl+alt+F1 ( I think)
<marc_> no...its not firefox .. :(
<ThePub> is there a place to tell kde to only open new windows on a certain screen?
<marc_> somethings....strange :()
<BluesKaj> ylz, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the GUI scrn
<dooby> strange
<ylz> BluesKaj: I get a usual text console... what's the startup name of the text-mode installer?
<dooby> here it works fine just typing 'firefox'
<marc_> mhrmf ...
<dooby> can you find in your menuy list?
<marc_> No!
<marc_> Thats also disturbing me...
<ylz> marc_: try mozilla-firefox
<marc_> doesnt work at all ...
<dooby> maybe uninstalling en trying again?
<dooby> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<marc_> mhm ... I hoped to passed that "M$-instalation-procedure" ;)
<dooby> sudo apt-get install firefox
<dooby> i believe that
<dooby> but in your console it's not that much work
<dooby> ;)
<marc_> ^_^
<pedroca> ubuntu br
<pedroca> como uso?
<xwolf-> 'checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!'
<xwolf-> how can i configure this?
<pedroca> quero acessar
<xwolf-> pedroca o canal em portugues? #ubuntu-br
<pedroca> vlw
<xwolf-> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ylz> !text-mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text-mode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooby> @MArc_ maybe you could check whether your firefox is in your PATH variable
<BluesKaj> ylz , isn't there a text mode install option on the live cd  bootup page ?
<dooby> ie check if your firefox is in the range of your PATH variable
<dooby> type echo $PATH and see if your firefox is in one of those dirs
<marc_> Ok, I will try it...but back to the other problem ... I cant figure out (mb I didnt know enough about the *ubuntu "right-system"). When I start (from Menu -> Add/Remove Packages) Why are ALL Packages grey (and not slectable) except those who are already installed, and could be removed (ONLY removed)?!
<marc_> Path ... mom
<marc_> Mhm ... no firefox in PATH .. thx for idea...
<ylz> BluesKaj: unfortunately no
<BluesKaj> marc_, type 'sudo apt-get update'
<marc_> ok
<BluesKaj> then,sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<marc_> ..working...
<ThePub> is there a reason kmail isn't part o fthe internet submenu on a default kde install?
<xwolf-> 'checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!' which package do i have to install to fix this?
<llutz> xwolf-: sudo aptitude install xlibs-dev
<marc_> oh many informations in german ... ^^ the main part: its not available, but referenced by another packet, the follwoing packets displace it: 'firefox'
<marc_> ?_? strange behavior...
<francesco> il canale italiano qual'?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dooby> @MArc hmmm
<fabio_> hi to all...
<dooby> are these messages you are receiving
<xwolf-> llutz thank you, it worked :)
<intelikey> <ThePub> intelikey: what's the deal with Sane btw?     <<< idk.  i installed the prietary driver for the printer and scanner the printer works without a hitch  but the scanner all i can get out of it is   no device found  when i try to open [x] sane
<dooby> how does your etc/apt/sources.list look like
<marc_> wait wait ...
<dooby> ok
<dooby> :)
<fabio_> someone can help me with a toshiba notebook. i must use toshset for setting brightness
<marc_> NOW I am able to select applications to install?!?
<fabio_> and other key fn
<marc_> Why that? beacuse of the apt update?
<marc_> Now I can "click" the firefox symbol in the GUI for apt .. strange... why are there some grey and not selectable ?!
<marc_> But its installing firefox ... a good start ;)
<dooby> very good
<intelikey> !repos | marc_
<ubotu> marc_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dooby> the update comand updates your apt-get database based on the sources.list
<BluesKaj> marc_, do you understand about the repositories that the pkg manager like adept use to find and install programs?
<xwolf-> lol, now i need kde headers
<marc_> "understand" ... mhm ... I understand the "principle" behind ... but not in great detail...
<xwolf-> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<dooby> they store software on locations where you can easily retrieve ut
<BluesKaj> good, it's a start , marc_
<dooby> using apt-get of adept
<marc_> Ok, thx all of you .... I think I need to read a bit more. :)?
<dooby> is your firefow wroking ?
<dooby> forefox
<marc_> mhm ... mom
<marc_> ^_^
<dooby> :)
<ehird> going to try QNX or something hardcore, brb livecd
<marc_> atm im updating via "adept updating", wouldnt it be a problem to start firefox now?
<intelikey> marc_ no
<ThePub> hmm, is there a way to put a hiding panel over the macos work-alike menubar across the top?
<marc_> Well, but firefox is in the menu now ... wich is a good sign, isnt it? ;)
<dooby> it sure is
<intelikey> marc_ yes
<dooby> hope you get it running
<dooby> i got to go
<marc_> Oh cool ... its running :)
<dooby> enjoy
<intelikey> actually that falls under the topic of openion...
<marc_> -_-
<dooby> :)
<dooby> (y)
<marc_> Thanks all of you!
<dooby> ciao
<marc_> by
<marc_> +e
<baseic> nn som kan hjlpa mig med mp3std?
<ThePub> Wouldn't it be cool if you could put a KMail inbox/mail folder on your desktop and open it with a Konq window?
* ThePub has pleasant memories of CyberDog
<baseic> can anyone help me with mp3 support to kubuntu?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> ThePub why couldn't you do that ?
<ThePub> intelikey: so tell me, how?  I don't see a possible way :)
<intelikey> ThePub use maildir in place of mbox
<ThePub> intelikey: that wouldn't be routed through kmail.  you'd still have to have kmail open to have the folder managed
<pedroca> portugues... como fao?
<intelikey> set the folder to ~/Desktop/Mail/
<ThePub> intelikey: and it's not a managed mail window, it's just looking at mail
<intelikey> yes
<pedroca> ei caras... como coloco essa porra em portugues?
<intelikey> your point ?
<ThePub> intelikey: what you suggest is not what I said.
<Jucato> !pt | pedroca
<ubotu> pedroca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<pedroca> obrigado...
<intelikey> "if you could put a KMail inbox/mail folder on your desktop and open it with a Konq window?"  <--- looks like what you said...
<ThePub> intelikey: inferring you'd get all the management of kmail "magically", not jsut look at raw mail files.
<ThePub> intelikey: it's not a kmail folder if it's a konq folder, it's just a view of the raw mail files
<intelikey> ThePub i think you missed the point of maildir
<ThePub> intelikey: I think you miss the point of having a kmail managed folder?  :)  like I said, it's different
<eilker> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<intelikey> ThePub what ever.   if you know so much tell me how to get this scanner working.
<ThePub> intelikey: I would if I could.  What's email and scanning have to do with each other?
<ThePub> intelikey: the key point was my emote about CyberDog, and if you have used it you'll understand what I mean :)
<intelikey> the use the same OS ?
<intelikey> on the same box ?
<intelikey> :)
<ThePub> intelikey: I asked earlier about Sane because I have some limited experience with it.  I used it about 10 years ago to setup some web cams
<intelikey> well i wish i knew something about it atm....
<ThePub> intelikey: so my experience with the software is very limited.  frontends at the time were very finicky though and it was important to make sure the sane commandline tools could read the source before diving in with it.
<MarcC-linux> is there a way to fix the antialiasing of Kubuntu's fonts? It looks pretty bad here even with AA turned on with subpixel hinting.
<omar> I need help, I overwrite the first 512kb of the windows boot, and I can join to windows..........
<omar> How can I fix it?
<ThePub> MarcC-linux: mine look beautiful :(
<intelikey> maybe sane-utils will help ???
<MarcC-linux> ThePub: ok, maybe I will try different fonts - I believe the Vista fonts are being used now
<ThePub> MarcC-linux: oh, yeah, definitely.  I noticed that with some of my Adobe fonts they look like garbage
<omar> Someone can help me?
<MarcC-linux> It just weirds me out that they look ok in gnome
<MarcC-linux> omar, fdisk /mbr ?
<ThePub> MarcC-linux: hmm, that is strange.
<MarcC-linux> or just fixmbr
<omar> MarcC, I new in linux, I dont know what are you trying tu tell me, I used a program called testdisk to rebuild MRB and it did not fix it.
<ThePub> intelikey: I was looking for the sane email I used.. I never keep that sort of stuff archived very long :(
<ThePub> anyone know the relation of khtml to webkit these days?
<intelikey> ThePub well sane-find-scanner finds it ok but xsane doesn't ...
<ThePub> intelikey: have you checked the supported devices list?
<MarcC-linux> omar, you rebuilt the mbr and it didn't work?
<MarcC-linux> those are windows terminal commands to fix the MBR
<ThePub> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<intelikey> ThePub after installing the prietary driver ?
<intelikey> isn't that reinventing the wheel ?
<omar> yes marc, Can I tell you all the history?
<ThePub> intelikey: from the manuf?  suppose if they give you one it should work *shrug* not going to be any help, just double checking the troubleshooting done.
<omar> I was trying to pass a file from linux to windows partition and I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1
<ThePub> intelikey: I know from experience that a driver that you'd think would support your hardware, may not support it.
<omar> thats overwrite the first 512 of the boot of windows partition
<intelikey> ThePub yes from brother.com  it's a .deb
<intelikey> and the printer works flawlessly so i will go out on a limb and assume the the scanner driver is ok.
<omar> Then I could join to windows, I reinstalled the ubuntu and after that, windows doesn't appear in the grub
<ThePub> intelikey: two seperate subsytems :(
<wjasd> what is the default passwd for kubuntu
<intelikey> yes,  and all in one box.
<ThePub> wjasd: whatever you set it to when installed the machine.
<intelikey> wjasd there isn't one
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ThePub> wjasd: if you mean "root", then sudo is your friend.
<ThePub> intelikey: have you checked out the howto?  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/index.html
<ThePub> intelikey: specifically, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/troubleshooting.html#INITIAL-HINTS
<intelikey> not that one in particular.  looking.
<wjasd> i boot it as a livecd ,it let me input the usrname and passwd
<pedroca> como acesso ubuntu br?
<ThePub> ok, what am I missing.. I right-click my panel and add another panel.. but I cannot seem to pull up a configuration window for it
<wjasd> i boot it as a livecd from harddisk,and then can't log in
<Jucato> ThePub: you need to restart kicker. press Alt+F2, type in "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<omar__> I need help jaja
<ThePub> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> ThePub: so that the option to choose which panel to configure (drop down list) will appear
<ThePub> Jucato: well, I get the panel, I can add stuff to it.. but I can't configure it's size and stuff
<ThePub> oh.. hmm
<Jucato> ThePub: read above
<Omarpb> who can help a new person in linux that made a mistke?
<ThePub> yeah yeah, trying that :)
<ThePub> Jucato: thank you :)
<ThePub> Jucato: you wouldn't happen to know, would there be a way to force a new panel to be "over" the macos-esque bar?  My goal is to have a hiding bar that will pop over the menubar when the mouse visits the upper right corner.
<Blue_Dragon> hi guys, i have got a problem starting the kubuntu 6.10 live cd
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<danny500> Jucato
<danny500> check you gmail
<marc_> Oh Im still online ... I got another question.
<Omarpb> I copy a file from linux to /dev/hda1 (windows partition) and I overwrited the firsts 512 of the boot partition, I did not how fix it, I can not join to windows, someone can help me?
<marc_> Who knows how to change the language of the firefox? I downloaded the german-package (for my mom) but after it ... also my browser appears in german ... which I really dont want. And switching back in the normal dialog doesnt change anything!? :(
<ThePub> Omarpb: you copied it as root to /dev/hda1 directly?  O.o
<Omarpb> yes
<hans> Omarpb: boot from the windows CD and choose to repair the MBR
<Omarpb> but this is a laptop, the  cd of windows of the laptop does not have that option
<Omarpb> that disc erase all
<ThePub> marc_: so you installed the localized german version and want another language?
<hans> Omarpb: reinstall windows in that case
<Omarpb> but if I reinstall, the system disc erase all, I need save some files that are very important
<hans> Omarpb: copy those files to your linux partition
<marc_> ThePub: No, at first my firefox was english (the menu and all that stuff) then, I downloaded the german-package ... and now ... its ONLY german
<Omarpb> I can see all the files from linux
<Omarpb> i Can't
<Omarpb> sorry
<hans> Omarpb: why not?
<Omarpb> I dont know, I can see the partition from the terminal, but I can not access to my windows user
<ThePub> marc_: and you tried switching the language back to english?
<Omarpb> where are the files that I need
<marc_> ThePub: yea... several times ^^
<ThePub> marc
<ThePub> marc_: oops :(  ff info claims that will switch it back.  was just playing with it though because I've never done that :)
<Rythan_> nbn
<hans> Omarpb: How are you trying to access them?
<Omarpb> from /media/hda1
<Omarpb> hans
<hans> Omarpb: and you can not read the files?
<marc_> ThePub: Sorry?  'ff info claims'
<marc_> ThePub: oups ... whats that? Never heard before...
<metres> omarpb because you are not the root user...
<Omarpb> I can not
<Rythan_> lol
<Omarpb> even if I the root user
<BluesKaj> marc_, open FF , choose edit/preferences/general/advanced/languages/select a language too add...check in the list
<ThePub> hmm, yay.. now my panels are unresponsive :(
<hans> lol @ ThePub
<ThePub> hans: ?
<hans> hmm, yay.. now my panels are unresponsive :(
<Omarpb> even if I am the root user metres
<jose> hola
<somdech> hi
<ThePub> hans: yes.. I fail to see the humor I suppose.
<marc_> BluesKaj: I tried that several times :(
<somdech> hi guy i,m jsut come in
<metres> Omarpb : weird have you tried sudo konqueror ?
<hans> ThePub: I like the "yay" followed by a negative, but then again I do have a weird sence of humor
<ThePub> marc_:
<BluesKaj> must be a default language choice there , marc_
<ThePub> marc_: maybe just reinstall?
<Omarpb> I cant see the folder documents and settings from konqueror
<marc_> I think its something in the config-files? Because my whole system is in german and I think ff just "switched" back to "local properties" ... but where can I adjust that parameter? ;)
<metres> Omarpb : weird I saw it here...
<BluesKaj> ThePub, marc_ wants to switch back and forth between german & english
<ThePub> BluesKaj: yes, of course, but it shouldn't force german as a default on an english locale setup.
<marc_> right!
<ThePub> I've never tinkered with languages in FF, but I just removed all my languages and installed japanese.. and it's still in english
<hans> marc_: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/switch-locales/
<marc_> lol ...;) but ff switched immediatly to the new language pack ... but not back :(
<BluesKaj> marc_, whatever languge is at the top of your languages kist is the default one ...just make sure english is at the top
<BluesKaj> list
<marc_> It doesnt work BluesKaj, I also removed german from that list. And firefox still appears to think .. "ouh Im a german firefox" ;)
<marc_> Ah cool ...
<intelikey> still no scanner....   raz-a smacken' fratten' smacken' fratten'  </yosemite-sam>
<marc_> hans: thx ... Im going to try that switcher
<ThePub> Ja Ja
<hans> I have never tried it marc_
<BluesKaj> methinks hans is right ...locales may be the way to do it
<beergutxl> Hi can anyone help me with amarok and mp3's for some reason it cannot play mp3 files riped using sound juicer
<BluesKaj> gotta DL the mp3 plugin for amarok
<metres> omarpb : I need registering...
<beergutxl> It will play downloaded mp3's just not the ones I ripped using sound juicer
<Omarpb> for what metres?
<Omarpb> to answer me?
<Omarpb> ./msg nickserv pass
<BluesKaj> maybe sound juicer is putting copyright protection on the tunes
<beergutxl> The files play fine on musikcube on my girlfriends machine
<marc_> Lol, here guys my solution: Start FF -> Tools -> Add-ons -> 'deactivate' the languagepack you dont want now -> restart FF ... (-_-) works well here
<hans> beergutxl: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28amaroK.29
<BluesKaj> cool, marc_, good to know :)
<marc_> thx all :)
<jhonny> hola
<jhonny> alguien online
<jhonny> quiero saber como manejar el cambio de escritorio
<beergutxl> To be honest I probably need a more audio specific room I seam to have created some weird files that play in rhythmbox and claim to be Mp3's even file thinks so mplayer has this to say :
<beergutxl> Playing 01 - Psycho Killer.mp3.
<beergutxl> libavformat file format detected.
<beergutxl> [mp3 @ 0x874c3c8] Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp2, 56 kb/s)
<beergutxl> LAVF_header: av_find_stream_info() failed
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> i would need some help on kubuntu
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri:
<aleksanteri> i am trying to boot from an ubuntu cd but it boots my windows xp instead
<aleksanteri> kubuntu*
<marc_> aleksanteri: Are your sure that you have switched on the right "boot medium" search in your Bios?!
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35928/plain/  sane is insane
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: did you change your BIOS settings to boot from
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: CD-ROM / RW drive first?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: which CD-ROM/RW drive and motherboard do you have (version / brand / model number?)
<aleksanteri> lol how would i know?
<CVirus> !dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (edgy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<aleksanteri> ok :P
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: didn't you note while purchasing? or is it a branded computer from (HP / Compaq, Dell?)
<marc_> aleksanteri: Have you tried the CD on another Computer? Maybe its not bootable at all? (Wrong image burn/checksum something else)?!
<hans> aleksanteri: You need to burn the CD as an immage
<aleksanteri> oh
<aleksanteri> i will try :P bbl
<marc_> :)
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: yes, that's one more option
<BluesKaj> not everbody at once
<aleksanteri> because i just downloaded the *.iso file, burned it and booted it
<aleksanteri> bbl
<BluesKaj> hhmm, it should have booted if his cdrom is #1 in the BIOS boot sequence
<hans> BluesKaj: not if the CD itself was not burned properly
<BluesKaj> ppl forget to save their changes upon exit in BIOS
<hans> yeah we do
<furiano> ciao
<piotrus> witam jest ktos?
<aleksanteri> back
<BluesKaj> sometimes  ppl do forget , not always
<aleksanteri> it can't boot from that cd either
<intelikey> why does kcontrol > peripheals   not have scanners in it ?
<aleksanteri> and i also read a bit of the log
<aleksanteri> it IS the CD
<hans> aleksanteri: Can you boot from a windoze CD?
<glug-bomros> aleksanteri: was that a CD-R?
<aleksanteri> yeah it was
<BluesKaj> aleksanteri, are you sure the BIOS is set for cdrom boot first . ?
<aleksanteri> sadly :(
<aleksanteri> BluesKaj: yeah i'm sure
<BluesKaj> ok
<marc_> be happy thats that was the prob :)
<BluesKaj> bummer about the bad burn
<aleksanteri> :D but now the thing is that is it either my burning device or the cd itself?
<aleksanteri> itself. *
<wilman> i have a problem with audacity
<marc_> Another question: Does anyone of you know, if I install any program, does the debian package work everytime on *kubuntu?
<hans> aleksanteri: How did you burn the CD?
<aleksanteri> i used the window's builtin burner
<aleksanteri> it has worked before
<wilman> i have a problem with audacity
<wilman> with the sound
<mc__> marc_: debian packages are not guaranteed to work on ubuntu
<wilman> it says no I/O device
<hans> aleksanteri: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/e-smith/docs/howto/CD_burning_howto.html
<marc_> ah thx
<mc__> marc_: in fact it's quite likely that they break
<aleksanteri> thx
<marc_> mc__: should I try ... it or download "normal" sources and try to compile them? Whats the best solution?
<mc__> marc_: what package do you need?
<marc_> I want that game: http://www.reto-schoelly.de/mahjongg3d/index.html
<mc__> marc_: alright,firtst try try the debian package
<hans> wilman: what version of ubuntu?
<marc_> mc__: thx .. Ill try it
<wilman> 6.19
<BluesKaj> intelikey, strange as it may seem try system settings/user management/admin mode/secondary groups/enable/apply  ..this might pickup your scanner on the next reboot ...just a thought :)
<wilman> 6.10
<wilman> it did work before on my computer but that was my previous install
<intelikey> BluesKaj ???
<hans> wilman: did you reinstall or upgrade?
<intelikey> BluesKaj i'm trying as root....
<wilman> it says : there was an error intializing the audio 1/o layer you will not be able to play or record audio
<wilman> reinstall
<hans> wilman: could be that there is a problem with switchin from/to oss or alsa
<wilman> hmm i don't really know
<wilman> is that easy to solve?
<hans> wilman: I would have a play with those if I where you
<wilman> ok
<hans> I don't use amarok, or audacity
<hans> I have mplayer ;)
<wilman> i want to record
<wilman> not play
<hans> ok
<BluesKaj> is anyone here running Google Earth successfully with an ATI onboard graphics fglrx driver ?
<ThePub> BluesKaj: what do you mean by onboard?  I'm using google earth with 8.31 fglrx on my 9700 card
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, try the sabayon livedvd it's got google earth on it
<TheGateKeeper> I think it will install the ati drivers by default
<hans> wilman: cat /dev/sndstat
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> ok
<wilman> the stat is good
<wilman> no synthesiser anable
<wilman> i can't copy
<hans> wilman: dd bs=8k count=4 </dev/audio >sample.au
<trappist> BluesKaj: not at the moment, but I have before
<Schuenemann> how can I make the windows key open the K menu?
<wilman> 4*0 records out
<Schuenemann> using dapper
<wilman> 4*0 records in
<wilman> 33 kb copied
<hans> wilman: cat sample.au >/dev/audio
<wilman> device or recource busy
<BluesKaj> ThePub, TheGateKeeper, trappist, .. I'm using an ATI onboard express200 and the google earth GUI flickers every second or so as if it's refreshing ,very distracting
<hans> wilman: hmm
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, well try the live dvd see if there is any difference
<hans> wilman: I give up
<wilman> perhaps you can help me with something else
<wilman> cause it is a little dificult working with a broken console
<hans> I will try
<wilman> when i start konsole
<hans> I am just a newbie though
<wilman> it makes an error
<wilman> in kde
<hans> what is the error message?
<wilman> signal 4
<wilman> siggil
<wilman> sigill
<hans> sigkill?
<wilman> no
<wilman> sigill
<hans> signal?
<wilman> the application Konsole crashed and caused the signal 4 (SIGILL)
<hans> ok
<llutz> wilman: means "illegal instruction" (man signal) but no idea why
<ThePub> BluesKaj: how about other opengl apps?  thought I read somewhere that the express support is fairly new, maybe it's a known issue?  google earth on the 9700 is working like a top though, as good as it did in windows.
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> i can bactrace
<makis> ok
<Schuenemann> how can I make the windows key open the K menu? using dapper
<BluesKaj> ThePub, it's aknown issue in edgy ...google earth worked ok in dapper on this pc ..dunno what they changed but it made things worse fo GE
<ThePub> BluesKaj: sucks that ATI treats us linux users like second-class citizens :(
<wilman> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<wilman> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<wilman> [New Thread -1232123584 (LWP 6102)] 
<wilman> [KCrash handler] 
<wilman> #6  0xb6754a8b in TEWidget::fontChange () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit_konsole.so
<wilman> #7  0x00000042 in ?? ()
<wilman> something with font
<Red_Tear> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<BluesKaj> ThePub, it just comes with the terrirory ...now thet ATI is owned by AMD maybe we'll see a bit more support ... one can only hope
<wilman> haha Ati is owned :P
<ThePub> BluesKaj: lol, it definitely can't be any worse :)
<ThePub> BluesKaj: Personally, next machine I build will have an nVidia card since I have an on-off relationship with linux, going back to Windows for MMOs mostly.
<BluesKaj> wilman, ATI was bought out by AMD
<wilman> i know :P
<wilman> is there an alternative for konsole?
<ThePub> xterm?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I bought this box cuz it was a good deal, 600canuckbucks ,for Compaq Presario SR1734X
<ThePub> gnome-console? :)
<hans> wilman: [Ctrl] [Alt] [F1] 
<ThePub> rxvt
<wilman> yea but you cant copy from there
<hans> wilman: [Ctrl] [Alt] [F7]  to get back
<BluesKaj> ThePub, NVidia cards aren't out of the woods yet with Ubuntu set ups either
<hans> wilman: have you been playing with fonts?
<wilman> uu i have installed some
<ThePub> BluesKaj: for normal display they work as good as an ATI card, but the main thing is nVidia seems to have more interest in actually doing some basic linux support.
<wilman> becuase i had to have one but i didnt know wicht
<wilman> but i never chanched settings
<ThePub> BluesKaj: Although, for non-accelerated graphics on ATI the open-source drivers are really good.
* BluesKaj looks at nVidia for deals 
<hans> wilman: you can change the fonts from the kde settings
<wilman> hehe but the easiest solution works
<wilman> i reinstalled the programm
<hans> haha
<Schuenemann> anyone know how can I make the windows key open the K menu? using dapper
<BluesKaj> yeah ThePub, I'm not a gamer ... i like eye candy alright tho
<hans> Schuenemann: have a look at edditing /etc/console-tools/remap
<ThePub> Schuenemann: kconsole -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts -> panel -> popup launch menu
<ThePub> ?
<hildolfur> Hi all! I've got a problem with the twisted package from kubuntu, people at #python think it's a distribution related problem and pointed me here.
<Schuenemann> let me see
<ThePub> it's mapped to alt-f1 by default I think
<hildolfur> hmm, maybe #ubuntu is better to ask
<Schuenemann> ouch, it was so bad translated...
<intelikey> one would have to make win NOT a modifier key before one could use it as a stand alone shortcut key
<Schuenemann> ThePub: can't I set it just to the windows key?
<ThePub> well, sounds like a personal problem then
<Schuenemann> intelikey: how to make it not a modifier key?
* ThePub grins
<intelikey> Schuenemann idk.
<ThePub> get yourself a decent IBM Model-M 101 key keyboard and there's no need to worry about it!  ^^
<Schuenemann> I don't use a US keyboard
<Schuenemann> it has to be Win + something
<intelikey> ThePub i like using the windows keys to switch consoles
<intelikey> beets alt+f#
<intelikey> Schuenemann there is a way to define what the modifier keys are but don't ask me how.
<ThePub> your x keymap is going to have to do with out x sees the keyboard
<intelikey> Schuenemann snoop around in kcontrol you might find it
<ThePub> hans: suggest /etc/console-tools/remap
<ThePub> oops.. hans suggested that ;)
<ThePub> hans: will that affect an X session?
<intelikey> ThePub yes but without remapping the keys you can set what kde uses for modifier keys.
<intelikey> and "<hans> Schuenemann: have a look at edditing /etc/console-tools/remap"  i don't think that will affect X.
<ThePub> hey, here we go
<ThePub> http://www.users.bigpond.com/vkelim/SuSE_notes/node73.html
<ThePub> Schuenemann: http://www.users.bigpond.com/vkelim/SuSE_notes/node72.html then --> http://www.users.bigpond.com/vkelim/SuSE_notes/node73.html
<Schuenemann> that file has only a commented line
<ThePub> Schuenemann: google "kde windows key"  ^_^
<Schuenemann> I did... all I found was people asking that without receiving an answer
<hans> try setting the menu in "system settings/Computer administration/keyboard and mouse"
<ThePub> Schuenemann: maybe read further?  I just gave you two links from the first page of that search that can be adapted directly :)
<weswh-> how do i unmount a partition that i mounted?
<llutz> weswh-: umount /mount/point
<Schuenemann> ThePub: but japanese?
<hans> The "key" you are looking for is "Popup Launch Menu"
<weswh-> sudo unmount /media/drive?
<ThePub> weswh-: sudo umount /path/to/location
<weswh-> cool
<ThePub> Schuenemann: no one said it's perfect, but as I said.. it can be adapted.
<weswh-> thepub - do you think the power management features are there if i wanted to unmount a drive, and then power it off?
<Schuenemann> hans: but it does not accept the win key stand alone
<ThePub> weswh-: hell if I know :)
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll read it
<ThePub> Schuenemann: there's nothing wrong with educating yourself on a subject.  Sometimes that requires more than just looking at something, picking out one word, and deciding that's not for you.
<Schuenemann> ok, ok
<BluesKaj> !ATI Drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATI Drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hans> Schuenemann: Yeah same here
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I am using ubuntu, but installed kubuntu then. I like it, but i wish i could use the original Ubuntu-USplash-Screen .... got some hints for me how to change this back?
<BluesKaj> ninnghizidha, use the system settings/spalsh screen options
<trappist> ninnghizidha: or, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<ninnghizidha> i am not talking about the KDM splash screen ... i am talking about the splash, that hides the bootup-text
<ninnghizidha> ah! :))
<ninnghizidha> this sounds good!
<ninnghizidha> willt ry it ... just a moment!
<Schuenemann> ThePub, hans: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552768
<Schuenemann> very simple :)
<hans> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_alternate_boot_splash_screen
<ninnghizidha> ha! thanks! this looks great! :))
<trappist> ninnghizidha: :)
<hans> Schuenemann: that worked nicely
<hans> Schuenemann: thanx
<Schuenemann> here too =] 
<GK_Hakansson> hi i need the lines that allow me too use php in apache
<chopin|pc> !last.fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last.fm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chopin|pc> anyone using last.fm on their machines?
<hans> chopin|pc: never heard of it
<chopin|pc> ah.  :-|
<bthibault> for whatever reason I have to versions of flash installed when I do "about:plugins" in FF
<bthibault> anybody know how to select one or the other
<hans> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hans> sudo update-flashplugin
<marc__> Has anybody an idea why the login-screen doesnt show me the list of users (in my case 2) although I modified the properties in the users dialog?
<digitalfreedom> they may set to hidden
<digitalfreedom> or invisble
<digitalfreedom> oh ok you edited it
<Jucato> marc__: the KDM theme overrides the settings in the Login Manager
<digitalfreedom> sorry
<marc__> ahh, how can I override, the overrides of KDM? ;)
<digitalfreedom> any one know the kubuntu version of tracert from konsole?
<zero-code> hi i'm new to this can any one help
<digitalfreedom> well zero whats the malfunction
<Jucato> marc__: you either: 1) look for a KDM theme that has a user list, or 2) turn off the KDM theme (say bye bye to fancy menus/effects)
<bthibault> hans: update-flashplugin ?
<bthibault> hans: not sure there is a command for that
<digitalfreedom> its apt-get bth
<hans> worked for me
<zero-code> amarok is not working well
<marc__> Jucato: mhm .. no other possibilities? I "need" the effects its an OS for my mum!
<digitalfreedom> whats wrong with amarok?
<zero-code> and aMule is always going off
<Jucato> marc__: only the login effects will be gone (like the fancy icons and stuff)
<zero-code> it plays music for sometime and just stop
<UncleDrug> digitalfreedom:  sudo apt-get install traceroute
<digitalfreedom> thanx UD
<zero-code> great
<digitalfreedom> bamo its worked
<zero-code> thanks
<marc__> Jucato: What EXACTLY is the KDM? ..I thought it is the whole KDE system? But this seems not the case?
<Jucato> KDM = KDE Display Manager. basically it handles your KDE sessions, specially the login screen
<Jucato> it's part of KDE, that is, KDE uses KDM (just as GNOME uses GDM)
<digitalfreedom> i should have thought to install it...i had to install finger and whois already
<Jucato> marc__: so turning off the KDM theme doesn't affect your desktop in any way. just the login screen
<marc__> Ah .. cool
<marc__> And how can I switch it?
<zero-code> yeh also can you help me setup and make our user group on compus work well(winneba university ghana)
<ninnghizidha> It seems that kopete cant send Umlauts .... someone got that problem too?
<digitalfreedom> whats Umlauts?
<ninnghizidha>  and these things
<digitalfreedom> oh special chars
<ninnghizidha> i need those in my tongue :P
<tazzen> i am new
<tazzen> is this a multi chat ?
<digitalfreedom> i can do the tongue
<marc__> Just ask your question tazzen
<tazzen> thanks
<digitalfreedom> hahah @ marc
<ninnghizidha> its from icq to icq.
<digitalfreedom> oh well i dont use icq
<marc__> If anybody know the answer ... she/he will answer you
<digitalfreedom> havent in years
<tazzen> annyboddy know a MSN kopi in here ?
<digitalfreedom> we wil ltry our best T
<tazzen> what can I use ?
<digitalfreedom> ehhh i think maybe aMSN
<digitalfreedom> or use kopete
<marc__> Does anybody know how to switch my KDM and which other can I use?
<tazzen> thank u
<tazzen> i will try that
<digitalfreedom> np T
<llutz> marc__: gdm, xdm
<marc__> does gdm ... also work with KDE?
<llutz> sure
<tazzen> c u later an thanks
<ninnghizidha> it does.
<marc__> hm ... so simply apt'en and start?
<marc__> Or where do I need to adjhust which kdm/gdm I want to use?
<ninnghizidha> just apt-get it, it will ask you what to use afterwards
<marc__> ah thx
<marc__> ok ill try it
<digitalfreedom> apt-get rules
<ninnghizidha> if not, just type  dpkg-reconfigure gdm.
<ninnghizidha> it does, yes.
<digitalfreedom> when i had mandriva i bout went crazy hunting for stuff
<digitalfreedom> no i just apt-get everything
<Jucato> marc__: it's possible. but I think there are some disadvantages in using GDM with KDE
<digitalfreedom> or open synaptic
<marc__> jucato: why?
<marc__> whoups??
<marc__> whats that?
<Jucato> marc__: because GDM isn't built to work (flawlessly) with KDE. I think that using GDM doesn't allow you to end or switch sessions. iirc
<digitalfreedom> whats what?
<Jucato> his ghost
<marc__> Oh I had a ghost ...
<marc__> Ok, back to topic, I do understand you right, that no one, who uses KDM has a List of useres with avatars? :(
<Jucato> marc__: um.. no. you got it wrong....
<Jucato> marc__: KDM, by default, has a login screen/box with a list of users with their avatars (if they have one)
<digitalfreedom> swbell ?!?!?!
<Jucato> marc__: however, KDM *themes* sort of hide that login box, and displays their own box
<digitalfreedom> anyway did anyone get the ruby update other than me?
* Jucato did
<trappist> I did
<digitalfreedom> did you do it? im skeptical of it
<Jucato> yes I did
<digitalfreedom> no problems?
<trappist> digitalfreedom: it's a security update for the CGI module
<trappist> digitalfreedom: no problems here (and I use ruby all day)
<digitalfreedom> see i dont know this stuff so i mean im skeered to do it
<marc__> sry, was afk...tel
<digitalfreedom> what is this ruby?
<trappist> digitalfreedom: programming language
<marc__> ahh..that means only that I have to switch the theme ... nothing else? :)
<digitalfreedom> ok well then im lost as far as programming
<digitalfreedom> i stink at it
<Schuenemann> trappist: you're using rails
<Schuenemann> that was a question
<trappist> Schuenemann: sometimes, yeah
<digitalfreedom> is there a way to edit konsole commands? i mean say to make ls -a mean rm -r?
<trappist> darkangel: 'alias'
<Jucato> marc__: like I said, you can either switch to a KDM theme that has that list feature, or turn of the KDM theme
<marc__> Jucato: Ok, now I got the point ... thx ... I m looking for another also "eye-friendly" scheme ;)
<Jucato> marc__: kde-look.org and good-luck
<mc__> marc__: did the 3d mahjong work?
<marc__> mc_: no ... the debian package wasnt found (404) and the sources got some error while extracting them...
<marc__> mc__: I didnt tried to figured it out again .. because I havnt that much time, so i just emerged Kcolorlines an Kmahjnong ;)
<hans> emerge on kubuntu?
<marc__> lol .. sry :)
<marc__> Where I study Im using gentoo ... and here at home I first installed (today) ubuntu ..
<hans> ok
<hans> I tried gentoo last week, gave up after three days unsuccesful updating
<marc__> ouhh ... ?
<hans> tried installing from the live CD :(
<hans> I am too much of a newbie I guess
<marc__> Mysterious? Well I changed my theme ... and now I try to get a user-list at the login  .. c u soon ;)
<Jucato> err...
* Jucato wonders how he changed his theme...
<benner_> Hi everybody, i am still trying to fix my video problem. after installing flgrx for my asus radeon x1600, i rebooted and i get this jumbo font problem..video accelleration and resolution seems to good but cant do nothing at this size :)  screenshots: http://66.130.215.56:81/1.jpg  http://66.130.215.56:81/2.jpg  http://66.130.215.56:81/3.jpg
<Dr_willis> 'jumbo font' as in - its using a very low resolution?
<silvania> whats up with everytime i update kubuntu something breaks on my system? now OpenGL is randomly lagging or so
<benner_> no it is in 1024x768@75hz
<marc_> re ...
<marc_> :(
<silvania> could it be a problem after i updated X server?
<marc_> What exactly is a/the scheme .. *shameonme*
<marc_> And where can i switch it? Thought it was the window decoration and so on?
<Dr_willis> benner_,  that is a large font. :) even my wife could see those letters
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> benner_,  may want to reconfigure your X. Never seen your exact problem befor.,
<Dr_willis> benner_,  since its affecting KDM as well.. thats really odd.
<hans> xwindows does not need root does it?
<llutz> hans:  -s :)
<benner_> Dr_willis: yes it is!! ;) .. i tried ,to reconfigure xorg already.. still same thing.. what's weird is if i reboot in recovery mode and startx manually, its work fine an flgrx is active and working fine
<benner_> ubotu: is that answer is for me?
<rexbron> hello, is there a place where I can find out why a package is in multiverse?
<GK_Hakansson> is here any body who got the "php lines" to put in the apache config file?
<Jucato> rexbron:
<Jucato> rexbron: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Dr_willis> benner_,  could just not use kdm, and boot to the console and use startx. :)
<Jucato> rexbron: usually it's because the package depends on something in multiverse (non-free license)
<Dr_willis> benner_,  or kill off KDM, and try startx - see if the same issue happens
<hans> rexbron: good question, I always wondered why there are different repositories as well
<aib> how do I list information about installed packages from the command-line ?
<Jucato> aib: apt-cache show <package>
<benner_> Dr_willis: can you explain how? i am new to kubuntu but not so  goofy :)
<mc__> aib: apt-cache show packagename
<rexbron> it is more of I need to find a reason that it is in multiverse for a spicific package
<aib> thanks
<Dr_willis> benner_,  go to the console, and       sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<syntaxx> can i use ubuntu repositories even im using kubuntu?
<hans> syntaxx: yes
<Dr_willis> benner_,  then try 'startx'  - if that starts up X normally... well.. that impies that somthing kDM is doing is goofy
<syntaxx> hans: ok thanks.. how can i change my splash to kubuntu? i migrated from ubuntu to kubuntu-dsktop
<benner_> when i type that, says: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not  found)
<GK_Hakansson> is here any body who got the "php lines" to put in the apache config file?
<hans> syntaxx: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_alternate_boot_splash_screen
<syntaxx> thanks
<syntaxx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <-- to upgrade to edgy?
<benner_> Dr_willis: when i type that, says: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not  found)
<Dr_willis> benner_,  go to the console, and       sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> benner_,  heh -  or perhaps xdm stop
<benner_> Dr_willis: both command not found
<Dr_willis> benner_,  what EXACTLY are you typing
<benner_> Dr_willis: oups wait i did that in a console from x
<Dr_willis> console = the alt-ctrl-f1 Console.. not "Konsole" the terminal program. :)
<benner_> yes exact.. let me try
<Dr_willis> if you booted to rescue mode then KDM/GDM isent running. :)
<King_Brad> the Kernel Source for kubuntu 6.06 is  linux-source(uname -r) correct?
<syntaxx> how can i upgrade kubuntu dappet to edgy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades is this the site to do that?
<benner_> exact i am in recovery mode using startx command.. because i cant do nothing in the default boot methot due to the font problem
<heinkel_111> why are there so many updates today?
<Dr_willis> benner_,  then this testing will prove nothing.. :)
<Dr_willis> benner_,  ya could START kdm and see if the problemn happens now
<Dr_willis> benner_,  go to the console, and       sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_willis> but since ya got X going allready... that wont help much
<King_Brad> ok i have linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 in /usr/src/ , do i need to extract that so i can compile my audio drivers?
<hans> syntaxx: just change all occurences in /etc/apt/sources.list from "dapper" to "edgy", do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<benner_> yes exactly on!!! the x loaded and i have those jumbo font
<benner_> seems to be kdm
<Dr_willis> benner_,  very freaky.. you can disable KDM from starting at a normal boot time by removing the file         /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm
<Dr_willis> then ya can just login and use 'startx'
<Dr_willis> No idea what KDM could be doing to mess with that. could be some odd fglrx/kde bugglet
<benner_> maybe everybody told me they never seen that
<llutz> maybe wrong dpi-settings
<hans> only two updates today
<hans> 6 or so yesterday
<hans> taday it;s only ruby, there was a "denial of service" bug found in ruby
<benner_> llutz: i tried something the other day about that.. dont remember this command
<King_Brad> whats the command to rename a folder from konsole?
<llutz> benner_: you can change /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to set dpi for kdm
<mc__> King_Brad:  mv
<benner_> Dr_willis: if i remove that file, can i add the startx command to be autorun ( like as autoexec.bat) :)
<King_Brad> ty
<King_Brad> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution <--- how do i do this????
<Dr_willis> benner_,  dont bother - just use startx.  :)
<Dr_willis> mv foo bar
<llutz> King_Brad: what driver do you need to compile?
<King_Brad> my audio drivers llutz
<llutz> King_Brad: usually its ok just to install linux-headers and build-essential
<King_Brad> i installed linux-source
<King_Brad> for my kernel....
<King_Brad> but it doesnt like that... maybe linux-headers are needed?
<llutz> King_Brad: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<King_Brad> so apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<King_Brad> will do the trick?
<llutz> King_Brad: it should
<King_Brad> k
<King_Brad> thanks
<yannick>  Hi, i search french canal for Kubuntu
<llutz> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yannick> tks
<benner_> llutz: what im i suposed to check in the kdmrc file? this is very long
<llutz> benner_: mom, have to check
<King_Brad> awsome that worked!!! thanks llutz
<llutz> King_Brad:  ur welcoome
<llutz> benner_: line example sets dpi to 117 (my notebook): ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 117
<ovejanegra> hello everybody
<ovejanegra> can anyone help me to configure Screen Properties on a dell 640m ?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> ovejanegra,  what properties you refering to anyway?
* Dr_willis downloads and test out the OLPC vmware image...
<llutz> Dr_willis: you'll need lots of time, it's f*ing slow :(
<benner_> llutz: i dont have nothing with dpi in this file.. and i tried to paste yours in mine and do nothing
<ovejanegra> thanks... I'm trying to set the screen resolution to 1280x800, but i can't
<ovejanegra> i'm new to kubuntu, so any help will be great...
<eric_> it may not have autodetected your monitor so its using generic settings.
<eric_> if you go to system settings then monitor and display
<eric_> find out what kind of card and monitor your running at set it up there.  also when your done you have to restart the x server.
<ovejanegra> i'm using a laptop... already tried to change resolution from system settings, but the option for 1280x800 is not there. Max is 1024x720
<eric_> that may be as high as you can go then, it will give you different resolution choices depending on what type of display and driver you have.
<hyper_ch> how can I see how many users are logged into a computer?
<hyper_ch> or rather who those users are?
<llutz> hyper_ch: who
<Dr_willis> ovejanegra,  what video card is in that laptop?
<hyper_ch> llutz: what does this mean:
<hyper_ch> hyper    :0           2006-12-03 16:41
<hyper_ch> hyper    pts/0        2006-12-08 17:49 (:0.0)
<Dr_willis> llutz,  the users thats who... :)
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  try 'man who'
<vge> someone can explain me why i need to reboot to make my eth0 to work?
<Dr_willis> vge,  who told you that.
<llutz> Dr_willis: hmpf, usually i'm called the "man-man" bcus forcing world to read those :)
<vge> Dr_willis: well, i dont seem to get any other way working
<vge> network restart nor ifup/ifdown dont do the trick, is the others?
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: man who doesn't give any info on what the output means
<llutz> info who
<Dr_willis> vge,  so what yo mean to say is 'who do I have to reboot to get my eth0 working' ?  we cant really tell much - with such little information.
<hyper_ch> llutz: info who returns the same as man who.... a list with options...
<Dr_willis> oops 'why do i ...'
<ovejanegra> it says i810... it's a Intel 945gm integrated
<eric_> does that match what the computer actually has.  my monitor and driver had to be setup manually because it didn't autodetect the right settings.
<benner_> Dr_willis: i deleted the /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm and kubuntu freeze in the kubuntu blue bootscreen
<Dr_willis> benner_,  strartx now freezes?
<paulw> hyper_ch: try 'man w'
<llutz> ovejanegra: sudo aptitude install 915resolution && sudo 915resolution -l
<ovejanegra> ok, i'll try that now
<llutz> ovejanegra: does it show you a 1280x800 mode?
<benner_> Dr_willis: i deleted the file and rebooted, i got the blue bootscreen with the progress bar, and freeze there.. i can even type startx
<llutz> ovejanegra: many intel-graphic bios are buggy
<ovejanegra> sudo: 915resolution: command not found
<llutz> ovejanegra: read what i typed
<lm> hey there. can anybody give me their perspective on, what filesystem i shoould convert my 300 gb usb hdd to, so that i can easily read it from both linux and windows?
<lm> *should
<ovejanegra> sorry, I'm a newbie...
<llutz> l,ext3
<trappist> lm: vfat
<llutz> lm ext3
<lm> llutz: is that on readable from windows?
<llutz> lm there is a driver on fs-driver.org
<lm> trappist:  what is that? never heard of it
<Dr_willis> lm,  with the IFS stuff - windows xp can read/write to ext2/3 partitions
<llutz> lm vfat=fat32
<Dr_willis> thats what llutz  is refering to.. it works very well for me.
<trappist> lm: it's fat32.  linux refers to it as vfat.  it's the filesystem they usually ship with
<llutz> for me too
<Schuenemann> you write ext2/3 from windows?
<Schuenemann> is it safe?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i imagine its safer then ntfs wriging under linux. :)
<Dr_willis> theres some limitations to it.. but for a 'data' drive it works decently well for me.
<lm> ok... which of the has the best and safest converting tecknique?
<Schuenemann> that doesn't mean it's safe heheh
<Dr_willis> Life is not safe
<eric_> can anybody suggest a good php or perl file manager?
<llutz> lm: converting with existing data on? none
<Schuenemann> writing fat from linux is safe
<ovejanegra> i can't get "sudo 915resolution -l" to work... thows an error message
<lm> llutz: thats a shame
<ThePub> writing the skinny isn't though!  :)
<lm> llutz: not even fat32?
<Schuenemann> if you have a power down while converting... wasted
<llutz> lm: now it's ntfs? don't know if converting to fat32 works
<lm> hmm so i guess the only good altenative now is ext3, huh?
<Dr_willis> lm,  depends on exactly what you want to do.
<ovejanegra> ok, i got it now:  Mode 5c : 1280x800, 32 bits/pixel
<ThePub> ntfs isn't terrible.. just not considered stable :)
<ovejanegra> what do I do now?
<llutz> ovejanegra: grep "1280x800" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<k-osh> ThePub: api-stable or production-stable?
<ThePub> Over the last week I did some heavy read/write with the ntfs tools from edgy and never had an issue.  Not that'd I'd stake my life on it or anything though.
<Dr_willis> Horse Stable
<lm> Dr_willis: my drive is right now ntfs, and as far as i know, the 3g ntfs driver has VERY slo writing speeds.... thats why i thought, that converting it would make it alot easier
<ThePub> And you're definitely better off using ntfs in windows than something else.
<k-osh> Dr_willis: I can think of another horse-related expression about ntfs...
<Dr_willis> lm,  proberly will.
<ovejanegra> llutz, do i have to restar x now?
<Dr_willis> Of course I rarely boot to windows any more
<llutz> ovejanegra: stop, what did grep say?
<ovejanegra> llutz,  Modes           "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768"
<llutz> ovejanegra: hm, then "it should" work, no idea why not
<llutz> ovejanegra: try to restart X, just press alt-control-backspace
<ovejanegra> ok, i'll try that now
<chjunior> ow, kubunto is beautiful
<trappist> didn't man used to respect the MANPAGER env var?
<freakout4321> hi everybody
<styvy> hi
<freakout4321> hmm, nice place
<hans> hia freakout4321
<ovejanegra> llutz, it works perfect now! Thank you very very much...
<freakout4321> hey hans
<freakout4321> the iggy master huh
<hans> not in here
<ovejanegra>  llutz, it works perfect now! Thank you very very much...
<llutz> ovejanegra: fine
<knithx> When i boot the live CD, after the kubuntu logo i gets freezed with a black screen, and nothing happens. I am using ATI. What can i do?
<benner_> Dr_willis: after erased /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm when i boot into normal im i supposed to stay in cosole mode? or is it normal i see the blue kubuntu logo bootscreen?
<k-osh> anyone good with lvm here? I get a kernel panic when booting my machine now. Seems to load some things and then _whammo_, Full stop.
<k-osh> The error msg is "Cannot open root device". and "Please append a correct root= boot option". Anyone seen something like that?
<k-osh> This might have happened during a kernel upgrade? Like lilo not being run afterwards perhaps?
<ovejanegra> bye, and thanks for the help!
<Dr_willis> benner_,  you are proberly refering to the 'splash screen' not the KDM login screen.
<Dr_willis> benner_,  i always disable that useless eye candy. try hitting escape or apt-ctrl-F2
<benner_> yes it load the splash screen and freeze there before the login screen
<Dr_willis> Theres some key seqnence ya can hit that turns off that splash screen. It may  be just going to the console and showing a LOGIN: you cant see
<benner_> because i deleted the /etc/rc2.d/S13kdm
<Dr_willis> try hitting alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 to see if you can get to a console.
<benner_> nope doesnt work
<Dr_willis> I would boot to the 'rescue mode' and fix grub where its not hiding stuff. so you can see the error messages..
<Dr_willis> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file  and change
<Dr_willis> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<Dr_willis> #hiddenmenu
<benner_> ok let me try
<Dr_willis> that way you SEE the grub menu every time.. and then also change.  line.
<digitalfreedom> how do install a .package file extension with apt? or can i?
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=quiet splash
<Dr_willis> to read    # defoptions= nosplash
<paulw> k-osh: take a look here, might help:  http://kerneltrap.org/node/970
<Dr_willis> then rerun   'sudo update-grub' to make the changes take effect.
<benner_> and i restart in normal boot?
<Dr_willis> reboot command, :)
<Dr_willis> yep
<Dr_willis> that 'should' disable the splash screen, and show you the GRUB menu also.
<Dr_willis> THEN we can do some trouble shooting
<benner_> same thing.. the splash appears again... but i get me grub menu.. i can choose from normal, recovery and winxp
<Dr_willis> you get the grub menu, you select normal, you then get a splashlogo?
<ubuntu_> #hellas
<benner_> yes
<cntb>  #hellas?
<benner_> oups wait i think the menu.lst havent save... having dificulty with vim :)
<Dr_willis> if you can see the grub menu, (or hit escape to see it) you can hit 'e' to edit the boot lines and append 'nosplash' to the end
<jason> Hi all. I have a grub setup for XP and Kubuntu which was working fine until I added a new hard drive. Now I'm getting Grub error 17, but if I boot off the Kubuntu CD and choose 'Boot From First Hard Drive" I can get into Linux fine. Any ideas?
<ErikTheRed> does anyone know of a software for connecting to a sony ericsson phone in linux?
<Dr_willis> grub 'reorders' the drives depending on where that new one got installed to. it may have the hd#,# entrys incorrect
<benner_> ok to wich line? root kernel initrd quiet etc..
<hans> Dr_willis: sounds like it to me
<Dr_willis> kernel= whatever.................................  nosplash (or change splash to nosplash)
<jason> So how would I get it back to the 'old' order?
<Dr_willis> jason,  other then removing the hd... you should reconfigure grub..
<Dr_willis> GRUB is one of those tools thats worth learning and learning well.
<Dr_willis> :)
<benner_> ok no splash works.. im in the benner login:
<Dr_willis> benner_,  so it wasent 'hanging' it was just not removing the splash logi.
<Dr_willis> logo. :)
* Dr_willis hates splash eye candy
<Dr_willis> and its time for me to go to work...
<jason> Well, since my Kubuntu install was rather new I just reinstalled Kubuntu thinking it might re-write grub and it didn't. So just try editng grub.conf?
<Dr_willis> at least now ya can boot to the login: and use 'startx'
<Dr_willis> jason,  'try' ? heh heh .. 'edit it correctly'
<Dr_willis> jason,  also your device.map may be incorrect now.
<benner_> ok thanks you very much! it work now... just have to login.. ill use it like that ;)  THANKS
<Dr_willis> benner_,  thats how i set mine up anyway :)
<Dr_willis> bb in 8 hrs........
<aleksanteri> O_o i took a look into the kubuntu cd
<aleksanteri> found out that it was empty! :O
<ThePub> konq sure does a pretty nice job rendering, it gets a little close with some of the css div stuff, but it has nicer lines than firefox.
<ThePub> konq as a web browser :)
<jason> Hmm. How do I get a list of hard drives?
<jason> fdisk -l
<jason> doesn't work.
<mducharme> of mounted HD?
<jason> Yes.
<jason> Well, I'm trying t see if the device.map is right or not.
<llutz> sudo fdisk -l or df -h (only mounted partitions)
<mducharme> df -h or "mount"
<memikep> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 using terminal?
<ThePub> jason: it could just be as simple as moving your new disk "behind" your old one
<jason> The thing is, though, I don't even get the grub menu before I get error 17.
<ThePub> jason: that's because the order and priority has probably changed.
<jason> So changing them in the device.map should fix it?
<ThePub> I was thinking even easier.. just change where they're plugged in :p
<aleksanteri> gotta boot Kubuntu now...
<aleksanteri> bbl
<ThePub> jason: meh, don't listen to me.  I'm all for the 'easy' solution :)
<jason> Heh. Well, that involves the screwdriver. :)
<jason> But if I do get the order correct in device.mp that'll fix my error 17?
<platypus> i am using kubuntu on my machine and i notice that xorg cpu usage is abnormally high
<platypus> always around 100%
<platypus> please help
<platypus> my cpu is a duo core athlon XP
<xwolf-> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason> Ok. Well, thanks. I'm off to reboot.
<hans> platypus: that is extremely high
<platypus> hans: yeah has anyone experienced the same thing ?
<platypus>  4159 root      16   0  337m  58m 5172 R   69  6.2  35:02.55 Xorg
<xwolf-> i need to download this 'convert' program
<xwolf-> where can i find it?
<dumat2> Alguien sabe para cuando vuelve la web kubuntu-es
<hans> platypus: never
<platypus> :(
<hans>  3997 root      15   0  108m  35m 5112 S  2.0  3.7   9:42.67 Xorg
<platypus> wonder what's wrong
<platypus> hans: yours is a dual core ?
<metres> Hi all need a little help, I'd like to install Frozen bubble 2 on AMD64 it required some features like "Perl, SDL, SDL_image, DSL_mixer, SDLPerl and SDL_Pango" do someone know if these package are set by default ?
<hans> platypus: nope I am poor
<dumat2> en fin, ya me enterar
<platypus> hans: what display card are you using ?
<hans> AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+
<ThePub> platypus: I don't have any issues with it either.
<platypus> ThePub: yours is a dual core ?
<aleksanteri> doesn't work :(
<ThePub> platypus: no :(  just using a P4 2.8Ghz
<platypus> hmm
<platypus> prolly prob on the 64 side
<xwolf-> i need to download this 'convert' program. where can i find it?
<Schuenemann> dumat2: kubuntu in spanish? it's available
<ThePub> xwolf-: convert what?
<platypus> xwolf-: try ImageMagick
<majnoon> having some trouble setting up pci video card
<SlimG> what is the default samba port?
<dumat2> la web ha desaparecido hace una semana aproximadamente
<xwolf-> ThePub it just says convert.
<ThePub> xwolf-: what's "it"?
<Schuenemann> dumat2: la descarga del kubuntu?
<platypus> xwolf-: it's part of imageMagick
<xwolf-> ThePub "it" is the buildset.sh file for an icon set. i'm gonna try imagemagick like platypus said.
<hans> SlimG: grep netb  /etc/service
<hans> SlimG: grep netb  /etc/services
<ThePub> xwolf-: sounds like there's your answere ^^^^
<platypus> xwolf-: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<platypus> read !
<majnoon> lspci says it is an ATI RV100
<dumat2> Schuenneman: no, un foro muy bueno que ha desaparecido
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<aleksanteri> kubuntu doesn't boot :(
<llutz> majnoon: xorg-driver should be "ati" oder "radeon"
<hans> aleksanteri: give it the boot then
<ThePub> ati driver does all the varieties
<ThePub> it'll automatically load radeon if it's the right one.
<aleksanteri> hans: how? :P
<hans> aleksanteri: dropcick it ?
<hans> aleksanteri: nm, just trying to be funny
<aleksanteri> ...
<majnoon> it no detect card :(
<aleksanteri> i don't see the fun point in that :|
<hans> aleksanteri: does it boot from the live CD?
<aleksanteri> yeah i burned it myself
<hans> aleksanteri: did you boot from that?
<Schuenemann> hans: in windows, the win key is a modifier key and it works stand alone too... do you think that's possible in kde too?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> i also made it boot from the cd
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri: did you try the media check?
<aleksanteri> but it doesn't work
<hans> Schuenemann: why not try it?
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: what do you mean?
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri: maybe the cd wasn't recorded well
<aleksanteri> i fear one thing
<hans> aleksanteri: and kubuntu came up when you booted from CD?
<aleksanteri> no
<aleksanteri> windows came up
<Schuenemann> hans: if "try" means test in control center, it's not possible hehe
<hans> aleksanteri: did you burn it as an image?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> an iso file, put on the disk and burn
<Schuenemann> was the cd executed when you booted?
<aleksanteri> dunno
<aleksanteri> i didn't see anything
<majnoon> llutz i put output of lspci at majnoon.org/lspci.txt
<hans> Schuenemann: I have not tried
<aleksanteri> i guess it wasn't
<Schuenemann> did you choose to boot from cd, on setup?
<llutz> majnoon: frames  :(
<hans> aleksanteri: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/e-smith/docs/howto/CD_burning_howto.html
<aleksanteri> i read that already
<hans> aleksanteri: can you boot from a windows install CD?
<aleksanteri> dunno
<hans> aleksanteri: try that
<aleksanteri> i don't remember where i put it :P
<majnoon> just a sec llutz
<hans> lol
* aleksanteri goes to find it
<Schuenemann> on setup, you have to choose the cd-rom as the first boot device
<majnoon> llutz try http://68.232.152.98:8000/lspci.txt
<llutz> majnoon: better :)
<llutz> majnoon: http://rafb.net/paste/results/YWxZdV87.html
<llutz> majnoon: try those entries in you /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup b4)
<llutz> your
<l0g0ff> ciao qualcuno sa come faccio per installare kvirc?
<llutz> majnoon: look into your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<aleksanteri> can't find it :|
<majnoon> ok me TRY
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> finally online again!!!
<Schuenemann> l0g0ff: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<aleksanteri> but what i can tell you is that i tried a kubuntu cd before, it booted correctly but it turned out to be corrupted. so i think that it's the iso file :|
<aleksanteri> that's what i feared
<gan|y|med> is sth. wrong with the ubuntu servers????
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri: maybe it's the cd
<aleksanteri> or the burner
<Schuenemann> check the md5 of the ISO, if it's ok, then it's the cd
<hans> aleksanteri: next time try to checksum the iso
<Schuenemann> first time I downloaded the iso was ok, but the cd wasn't
<aleksanteri> how do i check the md5?
<hans> on windows there is a program calld md5summer or something
<Schuenemann> type md5sum iso_file_name
<aleksanteri> ok
<majnoon> llutz try http://68.232.152.98:8000/xorg.conf
<gan|y|med> ok, let me rephrase the question: are the servers down as i am not able to connect to ANY of the above links (didn't try paste)?
<majnoon> says undefined device
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: it can't find the md5sum program
<minombre> buenas noches
<Schuenemann> aleksanteri: sorry, I think you were using linux
<aleksanteri> :p
<Schuenemann> !md5summer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5summer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* aleksanteri is a windows user who wants to have windows + kubuntu as his os
<hans> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> lol
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> www.md5summer.org
<reefer> hello
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: ok
<majnoon> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hans> ubotu:
<llutz> majnoon: sry, no idea then
<majnoon> thanx
<hans> ubotu: me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> majnoon: the newer ati-driver won't work with rv100
<aleksanteri> ok
<reefer> im trying to install kubuntu on a compaq presario 1400 but it ends with a black screen and amouse cursor in the middle and the mousepad doesnt work.. is a compaq presario1400 supported or whateve by kubuntu ?
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: this will take a while
<hans> reefer: did it boot ok from the live CD?
<Schuenemann> yeah... big file
<aleksanteri> 716 KB
<aleksanteri> 716 000 KB *
<Schuenemann> I mean the iso
<aleksanteri> i know :P
<aleksanteri> 716 704 KB to be accurate
<reefer> hans you mean safe mode ?
<hans> reefer: no boot from the CD
<reefer> i see a menu with some options start /install/check cd  but i dont know how to boot live
<hans> reefer: can you go on the net from the laptop now?
<reefer> no
<Hexidigital_> anyone here using bcm43xx-fwcutter and network-manager-kde experiece dropped networks with wifi?
<hans> reefer: is kde up and going then?
<zismuc> holaaaa
<reefer> hans no im stuck at the boot menu
<zismuc> spanish??
<majnoon> says no device detected :(
<hans> reefer: try start
<dumat2> zismuc hola
<reefer> im trying safe mode now but it takes a while heh
<aleksanteri> Schuenemann: results ;)
<aleksanteri> the ISO is OK
<aleksanteri> so it's the CD
<Schuenemann> did you chose to boot from cd, on setup?
<aleksanteri> yeah i did
<aleksanteri> well this is logical; microsoft is so crap
<Schuenemann> was it executed?
<aleksanteri> don't know, i don't think so
<Schuenemann> no noises from the cd spinning, lights?
<aleksanteri> yeah those were seen/heard
<aleksanteri> but nothing about Linux was shown
<RawSewage> how do you connect to a remote server host with konsole again
<benner_> i just installed SMB4K to access to my server shares.. and everytime i mount a share it's dissapear 1 sec after without been mount. or i get a su error.. i remember i already had this problem but dont remember what i did before
<Schuenemann> it's weird... I don't know
<RawSewage> benner_, you have to install samba
<aleksanteri> i tell you something; i have been watching a successful linux installation. it hadn't had this problem
<aleksanteri> and it was Kubuntu
<sb9>  hi, another question, i want to mount a disk 1.44MB in linux which can be read by a windows system - what filesystem do i have to choose ?
<Schuenemann> well, I'd try burning another cd
<aleksanteri> yeah ok
<hans> sb9: fat
<aleksanteri> and i also try Nero burning software
<aleksanteri> i have nero 5
<sb9> -t fat ?
<hans> yep
<aleksanteri> but i have problems but i think i will be able to overcome them...
<sb9> thx
<RawSewage> aleksanteri, why dont you use k3b
<Schuenemann> he's using windows
<aleksanteri> RawSewage: huh?
<RawSewage> oh
<aleksanteri> :P
<sb9> only vfat is possible
<hans> use that
<RawSewage> how do you connect to a remote server host with konsole again
<RawSewage> it's very simple, but I forgot
<sb9> i did, it seems to work
<Schuenemann> RawSewage: does k3b unlock protected cds/dvds?
<RawSewage> Schuenemann, k3b is for KDE, not Windows
<sb9> thx a lot
<Schuenemann> I know, but does it?
<hans> RawSewage: ssh -l user hostname/hostIP
<RawSewage> idk
<aleksanteri> well
<RawSewage> hans, ty
<aleksanteri> whatever was the case, i will use Nero
<hans> RawSewage: yw
<aleksanteri> lmao explorer crashed :P
<Schuenemann> explorer sucks a lot
<aleksanteri> yeah
<hans> well nothing is perfect (yet)
<aleksanteri> nothing by microsoft is perfect and will never be :P
<Schuenemann> specially IE
<aleksanteri> yeah especially IE
<aleksanteri> i am personally Opera addicted :P
<Schuenemann> I like firefox
<VSpike> Opera is great
<Schuenemann> because of the extensions
<aleksanteri> well :P
<aleksanteri> many us at the opera community hates firefox :P
<hans> Schuenemann: same here
<hans> aleksanteri: and why is that?
<aleksanteri> because firefox is their worst opponent
<RawSewage> interestingly enough, a few weeks ago I performed the Acid test on Firefox and Konqueror.  Firefox didnt pass.  Konqueror did
<llutz> Schuenemann: firefox is nearly unusable without those extensions :)
<VSpike> firefox is better now than it was when it first came out
<Schuenemann> I disagree... it's unsable
<Schuenemann> without the extensions, it's the same as opera :D
<hans> aleksanteri: only reason I did not like opera is because it was not free
<aleksanteri> it's free now
<Schuenemann> I mean it's NOT unusable
<llutz> hans firefox isn't free too
<hans> yes it is, but now firefox is here
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> :( opera was too late
<Schuenemann> firefox is open-source
<apokryphos> firefox is free and open source
<aleksanteri> i know
<llutz> if firefox would be free, debian wouldn't have to call it iceweasel ;)
<apokryphos> opera is only free as in price, not as in liberty
<hans> llutz: how do you mean?
<hans> haha
<llutz> there are unfree parts in, so it isn't free
<aleksanteri> hmm should ask them why it's not open-source :|
<hans> apokryphos: yeah
<Schuenemann> anybody here tried swiftfox? it's an optmized firefox
<Schuenemann> for linux
<hans> I love the ff plugins
<hans> like addblock plus
<trappist> sigh.  firefox is free.  but if you change it you're not supposed to call it firefox anymore.
<VSpike> the reason opera ppl don't like firefox is sour grapes.. opera was around for ages being better by miles than IE, and when firefox came out, everyone was talking about firefox in the media and among joe user
<reefer> hans i tried booting in safe mode .. but the result is the same I see a black screen with a black mousecursor in the middle and nothing seems to be happening
<VSpike> at least, that was the reason I didnt like it for a long time :)
<trappist> but, this is appropriate for #kubuntu-offtopic.  this is a support channel.
<hans> reefer: in that case I doubt kubuntu is for your laptop
<Schuenemann> I've read it's about 80% faster on 64bit processors and 40% on 32bit ones
<hans> reefer: try mepis instead, it's based on kubuntu, but has more drivers
<reefer> hm ok thanks
<sparrw> how do i make the damn kde busy cursor go away sooner when im doing things like opening a page in firefox from another app?  i doubleclick the link in irc or email and it launches firefox, which is smart enough to open the link in the old window, but the new invisible window and the busy cursor stay for 30 seconds
<aleksanteri> well my story is that i had ie, but it started crashing, i got netscape and firefox which took too long to download and the only choice left was opera. after it i never looked back.
<aleksanteri> note i had an old computer with win98 then
<VSpike> good point.. i cme with a question.  Why have the icons on my KDE panel suddenly decided to spread themselves out to a ridiculous extent such that 6 application icons and the KDE menu icon take up about half the screen at 1600x1200?
<Schuenemann> http://www.getswiftfox.com/
<aleksanteri> took too long to load up*
<VSpike> And how can I persuade them to snuggle up again?  Trying to drag them together makes it worse.  They repel like similar poles of a magnet and in fact end up spread out even more, crushing the task bar part up
<aleksanteri> well
<aleksanteri> i will go becuase i need to do something on another comp, related to Nero. bbl
<aleksanteri> because*
<ThePub> any suggestions of a kde compliant wm that has a rigid window placement policy related to the last window position?
<VSpike> Also, is there any way to alpha sort the KDE menu?
<trappist> ThePub: kde's window placement policy is highly configurable
<ThePub> trappist: really?  beyond the drop down that apparently doesn't configure anything?
<hans> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hans> hehe
<VSpike> is KDE's screensaver really as broken as xscreensaver website makes it out to be?
<VSpike> it certainly wouldn't work for me -- I installed xscreensaver and disabled kscreensaver and now all is well.
<easytiger> this bullcrap filesystem thing in *ubuntu 6.10.. how do you turn it off
<Lynoure> Is gnupg safe in Dapper or why does the security announcement only mention Edgy?
<Lynoure> From what I read  versions before 1.2.1 should be affected, so Dapper too
<ThePub> easytiger: what's the issue?
<Lynoure> oh, there it is...
<easytiger> ThePub: i just hate it lol
<VSpike> it's always hard to know when you get no reponse to questions whether you're asking the wrong questions, or asking them in the wrong way, or whether simply no-one knows the answer
<easytiger> VSpike: thats irc for you
<VSpike> yeah.. should be used to it by now :)
<easytiger> i;d say i get a usefull answer to 15% of questions
<VSpike> normally if you do ask a stupid question people helpfully respond rtfm or utfs :)
<majnoon> trying to install an ATI rv100 video card (no luck) it doesn't detect the card but lspci SAYS it is there
<VSpike> #ubuntu and #kubuntu are better than many
<ThePub> majnoon: you've run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and went through it making sure you chose the ati driver?
<majnoon> yup
<majnoon> doesn't even "recognize" the card
<majnoon> ThePub: you in X ??
<ThePub> so what errors do you get when trying to run startx?
<majnoon> it SAYS no devices detected
<VSpike> the solution I found on the panel was to remove everything and then put it back :)
<VSpike> a bit harsh but it worked
<Schuenemann> everytime I run a program through konsole I get lots of errors... what could that be?
<Schuenemann> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<VSpike> Schuenemann: what program?
<Schuenemann> any program
<ThePub> majnoon: could you link a pastebin of your errors?
<Schuenemann> kate, firefox, amarok....
<Schuenemann> the program seems to work well, though
<Schuenemann> Failed to open device
<VSpike> Schuenemann: when I got stuff like that it was a whole load of "wacom" stuff in xorg.config that just needed to be commented out
<majnoon> can you tell me WHERE to look ??
<njende> Howdy Folks
<Schuenemann> VSpike: can I copy the error to you private? it's big
<twinstars> bonjour
<njende> Schuenemann: use pastebin
<njende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThePub> majnoon: can't tell you where to look if don't know where the issue is.  the ati driver "just works" usually.  if lspci shows it as there, then it should "just work"
<twinstars> o it's the english channel ^^
<majnoon> ThePub: you have a browser that can do frames ??
<twinstars> do you can help me ?
<njende> twinstars: about what?
<twinstars> euh
<ThePub> majnoon: well, I'm using konq.. suppose that supports frames, why?
<twinstars> i'm under Mandriva 2007
<twinstars> and i need help to install a program
<VSpike> Schuenemann: like you said the programs ran fine
<majnoon> majnoon.org/paste i put lspci info there
<njende> twinstars: what about if you would ask your probs in the mandriva channel?This Kubuntu
<VSpike> Schuenemann: I'm no expert.. it would mean nothign to me.. i found the answer by googling the exact error i got.
<majnoon> and xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> VSpike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35953/
<artur> how to change computer name in kubuntu dapper ?
<Schuenemann> hmmm ok
<easytiger> yea.. its just excess xorg stuff. mostly harmless
<Schuenemann> they seem to work fine
<majnoon> ThePub: where are the X error logs ??
<artur123> ?
<llutz>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<majnoon> got it
<ThePub> majnoon: what llutz said, making coffee :)
<brk> hey
<brk> :)
<majnoon> ok llutz i have the logs and etc at http://68.232.152.98:8000/paste/
<VSpike> Schuenemann: I get the "QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter" from Kate every time
<VSpike> I googled it and it seems to be common and harmless
<ThePub> majnoon: you have installed the fglrx driver?
<[lele] > hey i need a lil help....i want to install vidalia....but configure says  Vidalia requires Qt 4.1.0 or greater. You may need to install
<ErikTheRed> does anyone know of a software like daemon tools or alcohol 120% for linux?
<ThePub> majnoon: what's your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file look like?
<Schuenemann> ErikTheRed: burn cd? k3b does it
<Schuenemann> VSpike: well, I can live with that =] 
<majnoon> ThePub: i have the logs and etc at http://68.232.152.98:8000/paste/
<easytiger> :wq
<ErikTheRed> can k3b handle more than just .iso files?
<easytiger> opps
<majnoon> LOTSA pci info
<llutz> majnoon:try : BusId "PCI:1:9:0"
<ErikTheRed> i have some backups i made with alcohol but they're in the mdf/mds format
<majnoon> ok will TRY
<VSpike> trouble with this for non-experts is its like principle in coding about getting rid of all your hints and warnings during builds, so that when an important one shows up you actually notice it rather that it getting lost in the noise of harmless ones
<Schuenemann> I don't see this format here
<ErikTheRed> yeah i don't see it either
<VSpike> ErikTheRed: I'm sure I saw something about how you just mount an ISO file directly in linux as a block device
<ErikTheRed> yeah i've done that before
<ThePub> majnoon: change the line "	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0] " 0 0"
<ErikTheRed> it's just the other formats that I'm having trouble with
<ThePub> majnoon: it should be "Screen "Default Screen"
<llutz> VSpike: mount -o loop -t fsystem image.iso /mount/point
<Schuenemann> ErikTheRed: do you know a program that unlock blocked cds?
<Schuenemann> protected ones
<ErikTheRed> huh?
<Schuenemann> some cd/dvd are protected and can't be copied
<main2> i got a .dat file here, which i need to use - but i have no idea in what format the file is
<Schuenemann> in windows there is a program called anydvd that unlocks them
<ErikTheRed> oh
<main2> i tried 'file' but that says that its 'data', not really helpfull either
<ErikTheRed> yeah i'm not sure of a linux equivalent for that
<ErikTheRed> similar to what i'm looking for, mainly for games
<main2> is there a way, to automaticly find out in what format .dat file is?
<ErikTheRed> i like to take images of my games so i don't have to bring all the cds with, but it looks like i'll just have to use no-cd cracks or something
<llutz> main2: "file"  ;)
<njende> main2: .dat is a dos/redmond file extension
<jef_> quit
<styvy> Schueneman, i burn them raw, but you need a burner that supports raw (like some plextors)
<[lele] > so....any help about Qt ?
<njende> Dasnipa`: Howdy... ;-)
<main2> njende: its invented in the dos time yes, but that doesnt tell me anything more ..
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards one pci and one onboard how do i make one the default!
<njende> main2: AFAIR it was also used by dbase
<njende> main2: use google
<Schuenemann> styvy: where can I find one?
<llutz> main2: .dat ist used by lots of apps just for unspecified data-files, so i don't think there'll be a way to get more info about
<ThePub> majnoon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35956/
<main2> njende: nahh.. ive used dbase 12years ago last time
<main2> njende:  im not gonna google for that
<main2> llutz: yes indeed, i wonder if there is something more advanced then 'file' :/
<llutz> main2: i don't think so
<[lele] > i want to install vidalia....but configure says  Vidalia requires Qt 4.1.0 or greater. You may need to install
<njende> main2: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=.DAT
<majnoon> says no matching device found
<njende> main2: http://ask-leo.com/whats_a_dat_file.html
<ubuntu> how do i get my Grub back? i installed windows after linux and it messed me up
<majnoon> found it
<ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled apt and libc6 and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem. I've remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*, same problem. run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, same problem
<njende> main2: giving google "file extension dat" it took google 0,4secs to throw out heaps of explanations
<majnoon> download it ??
<ryanakca> !grub ubuntu
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ryanakca> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ryanakca> oops..., sorry :)
<njende> main2: so, basically, if youe to lazy to do make your won researches, why should we do that?
<main2> njende:  yes that page says .dat 'Can be just about anything' >> thats why i wonder if there's a program/tool (more advanced then file) which can
<main2> njende: ur just bothering me, and not being helpfull at all
<majnoon> ThePub: download it ??
<njende> main2: http://ask-leo.com/whats_a_dat_file.html
<ThePub> majnoon: download?
<main2> that page says .dat 'Can be just about anything' >> thats why i wonder if there's a program/tool (more advanced then file) which can help me?
<user__> hi
<majnoon> the paste page
<majnoon> try THAT for xorg.conf ??
<ThePub> majnoon: all it looks like is your screen line in the server layout is wrong.  it's calling an fglrx setup, which could have some issues.  just use the open source setup you have.
<user__> i just got this kubuntu thing, and would really like to be able to view flash...
<user__> can anyone help me?
<Hawkwind> !flash | user__
<ubotu> user__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<njende> main2: "... if you don't know what application created the file, there's no way to know how to open it."
<ThePub> majnoon: so really the only import change would be to go into your xorg.conf and comment out the screen line and add below it:  Screen "Default Screen"
<ThePub> s/import/important/
<llutz> majnoon: check if fglrc supports RV100, IIRC it won't
<Schuenemann> ErikTheRed: http://freshmeat.net/projects/mdf2iso/
<ThePub> llutz: it doesn't, which is why I asked him to make that change to xorg :)
<llutz> ThePub: ups, sry
<ErikTheRed> thanks Schuenemann
<majnoon> ThePub: in "Screen" section ??
<ThePub> llutz: he has it all set up right, it's just calling the wrong screen
<ThePub> majnoon: "Server layout" there's a line name "Screen"
<user__> I downloaded the flash plugin for firefox, but can't get it to work.
<ThePub> majnoon: it's the first 'section' in your xorg.conf file right now.  says:  Section "Server Layout" ...
<majnoon> changed that getting same type error
<hans> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<hans> haha
<ThePub> majnoon: *shrug*  all the things are in place.  maybe remove the pci line from the device "ATI RADEON v1000"
<njende> main2: http://www.afterdawn.com/glossary/file_extensions/dat.cfm
<main2> njende: nahh, thanks for looking a long - but what i do know is:
<main2> that its used as text in a program
<njende> main2: what?
<majnoon> will try
<njende> main2: so its a binary file?
<styvy> Schuenemann, sorry, been afk for a moment,; k3b supports raw writing, like nero does
<user__> i can't find the firefox plugin folder...
<main2> njende: in the end, every file is binary
<Schuenemann> styvy: that's for removing the protection?
<main2> njende: to me, it simply looks like its slightly compressed
<njende> main2: wow...thanks for telling me; the question behind it is if you are able to open it i.e. with vim
<Schuenemann> user__:  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<user__> thanks.
<majnoon> THAT DID IT me think
<majnoon> brb
<gan|y|med> hi
<Frederick> folks I managed to set up accents and brazilian characters for gtk applications but it doesnt work for open office, any ideas?
<heinkel_111> if i change my default shell (in edgy) to bash, will taht make some trouble?
<njende> Frederick: ypou
<main2> njende: i can open it with vim
<njende> Frederick: you may need to install the brazil language packs
<Schuenemann> user__: sorry, it's not that... you have to through ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<njende> Frederick: ass
<ThePub> oops, he needed to apply llutz suggestion to his other ati configuraiton
<njende> Frederick: assistant
<ThePub> oh well :)
<njende> fredereick
<gan|y|med> it's beena long time since i did set up grub last time. how is the video option for changing the number of lines during boot-up (the one with the tux image)?
<Frederick> njende: wich is it name?
<majnoon> getting weird lines in X though
<njende> Frederick: if you click on File
<njende> Frederick: then on assistant
<majnoon> ThePub: it SEMI working
<njende> Frederick: its the wizard ;-)
<majnoon> getting weird lines in kde now
<ThePub> majnoon: so what's your xorg.conf look like now?
<llutz> majnoon: only 100% counts ;)
<styvy> Schuenemann, thatt's for copying a protected cd, the copy is a clone, so it's still protected
<multifu> msg nickserv register
<majnoon> 68.232.152.98:8000/paste/  changed log
<majnoon> *xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> styvy: there's a windows program called anydvd that removes the protection so you can copy... is that the same?
<styvy> no, it's just reading and writing raw data, so that the protection don't work
<styvy> doesn't
<JohnFlux> what's the x module called for "direct video"
<JohnFlux> dga?
<JohnFlux> When I run xawtv  I get X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<sergio__> oi
<majnoon> ThePub: you see anything wrong still ??
<majnoon> the box SAYS it a nvidia geforce mx4000
<njende> Frederick: still here?
<njende> Frederick: http://projects.openoffice.org/native-lang.html
<sergio__> yes
<sergio__> oi
<njende> Frederick: or you may want to join the openoffice.org channel @ freenode
<njende> main2:
<njende> main2: where and how did you get the *.dat file?
<ThePub> majnoon: except lspci clearly says it's an ati, eh?
<majnoon> YUP
<njende> Frederick: !ping
<mildner> please send me the german ubuntu link
<njende> mildner: huh?
<njende> mildner: what german ubuntu link?
<ThePub> majnoon: maybe start removing stuff that isn't necessary, idk.  if it's work, then the card is apparently responding.
<ThePub> majnoon: can comment out dri, glx in files
<mildner> I think here is only kubuntu....isn't it....my system is ubuntu
<ThePub> majnoon: double-check your monitor sync/refresh numbers to make sur ethey're correct for your monitor
<njende> mildner: so just change the channel to ubunut
<njende> mildner: so just change the channel to ubuntu
<njende> mildner: shouldnt be such abig deal
<njende> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ThePub> majnoon: comment out the usefbdev line under the device section
<njende> mildner: there are no links for IRC's
<ThePub> majnoon: and if you're using gdm/kdm then issue /etc/init.d/(gdm/kdm) restart
<majnoon> ok me try
<njende> mildner: have it?
<Frederick> folks I managed to set up accents and brazilian characters for gtk applications but it doesnt work for open office, any ideas? ive installed the br language pack also
<njende> mildner: if not, what client do you use to join the IRC?
<aleksanteri> great, M$' CD burner ruined my CD's :| >:(
<njende> mildner: no answer is cool, as it makes it impossible to help ;-)
<njende> mildner: !ping
<njende> n8 folks
<majnoon> ok only about half the lines
<shadowhywind> i was wondering if someone could help me with a problem. I can not seam to get an ip with a different computer. all i have the konsole. and i don't remember the command to get an ip
<majnoon> ThePub:  ok only about half the lines
<ThePub> hmm
<ThePub> lol, ok
<ThePub> wierd
* ThePub shrugs
<majnoon> how change resolution  ??
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> ThePub: was it you who told me about the remote assistance like program for kubuntu
<gan|y|med> i use kmldonkey. the status of the files i wanna download is "looking" and doesn't change. firewall settings should be okay. any idea why this is so?
<rexbron> can anyone tell me how to absorb free space in front of a partition into that partition?
<majnoon> ThePub:  how change resolution  ??
<ThePub> majnoon: ctrl-alt-+ should give you some options
<ThePub> majnoon: or -
<shadowhywind> what is a konsole command to grab an ip addy?
<majnoon> brb
<hans> shadowhywind: grab as in how?
<hans> ifconfig?
<shadowhywind> like a dhcpcd
<hans> dhclient
<shadowhywind> dhclient isn't installed
<majnoon> ok switched to lower res it LOOKS ok
<ThePub> majnoon: the resolution can be guaranteed by editing the modes
<majnoon> did reconfigure of xserver-xorg
<ThePub> majnoon: asked if you did that originally and you claimed you did.
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me before I go Windows again?
<MalfermitaKodo> I want to have adept back!
<coreymon77> guys
<majnoon> not sure
<coreymon77> what is the port i have to ipen in my routers firewall for vnx remote desktop connection
* MalfermitaKodo screams at this monstrosity that is synaptic
<coreymon77> in other words
<coreymon77> krdc
<MalfermitaKodo> coreymon77: can't you select it?
<majnoon> not sure WHAT i did
* MalfermitaKodo start screaming incoherently about synaptic, adept and that the shitty things always win until she fells better
<MalfermitaKodo> *feels
<notech> no need to swear
<MalfermitaKodo> notech: I needed to vent somewhere and can't be loud IRLly. I want to install programs and can not with any program
<aleksanteri> :D kubuntu works!
<notech> not really a good excuse....but use apt-get frm the command line
<MalfermitaKodo> apt-get is not possible because I do not know the name, synaptic crashes my PC and that weird program which comes as default is crashy and fails to find anything
<coreymon77> guys
<aleksanteri> ok gotta install ;)
* MalfermitaKodo uses 6.10 and wants her 5.10ish adept back
<coreymon77> im trying to use krdc and im having router firewall problems
<ThePub> MalfermitaKodo: use apt-cache to search for what you want, then apt-get to install?
<MalfermitaKodo> is there nothing graphical anymore for this?
<julle> Is there anyone who can tell me who i put up a VNC server on my comp via the terminal ?
<ThePub> MalfermitaKodo: sure, synaptic.. adept..  tbh, the console tools are straight forward, faster and don't get in your way.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> im trying to use krdc and im having router firewall problems
<coreymon77> what are the ports that i have to open?
<MalfermitaKodo> adept does not exist!
<MalfermitaKodo> adept
<MalfermitaKodo> bash: adept: command not found
<coreymon77> and does the person im connecting to have to have a static i[
<coreymon77> ip*
<coreymon77> or will dhcp work
<Schuenemann> how can I use my infrared with linux?
<MalfermitaKodo> coreymon77: you need to know the IP
<ThePub> MalfermitaKodo: so install adept using apt?
<BluesKaj> synaptic too
<coreymon77> he sent me an invite
<mc__> how to configure vpn with knetworkmanager?
<MalfermitaKodo> sudo apt-get install adept
<MalfermitaKodo> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MalfermitaKodo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
* MalfermitaKodo yowls
<ThePub> MalfermitaKodo: so you have some package manager already running.
<mc__> MalfermitaKodo: are you running anythin like adept,aptitude oder apt-get atm?
<MalfermitaKodo> of course, synaptic crashed my PC
<MalfermitaKodo> this is why it is still locked
<mc__> MalfermitaKodo:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MalfermitaKodo> but this program is not running like now
<mc__> MalfermitaKodo: just remove the lock
<MalfermitaKodo> no such file or directory
<hans> nah the automated updater locks the file
<MalfermitaKodo> oh, I typoed
<MalfermitaKodo> my mistake
* MalfermitaKodo slaps MalfermitaKodo around a bit with a large trout
<hans> check what process has it locked
<MalfermitaKodo> adept is already the newest verseion
<MalfermitaKodo> *version
<MalfermitaKodo> (yes, I am translating the error-messages into English)
<Schuenemann> anyone know how can I use my infrared with linux?
<sungam> MalfermitaKodo | !adept crash fix
<sungam> ... ubotu was supposed to reply: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a' :/
<MalfermitaKodo> hmm?
<MalfermitaKodo> ah
<MalfermitaKodo> well, it works now
<tony__> hello...can anyone tell me how to install frozen bubbles for kubuntu edgy eft
<MalfermitaKodo> tony__: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<tony__> it says couldn't find package frozen-bubble
<max_> i tried to do a dual boot (windows and linux, linux being the primary) but i did it wrong and installed windows second, so i lost my GRUB, i reinstalled the GRUB but now when i press <esc> while booting i dont see windows a a OS choice, only kubuntu and kubuntu (recovery)....help anyone?
<majnoon> ThePub: it just on the higher reolutions
<sungam> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sungam> tony__, add universe to your repositories
<TheGateKeeper> majnoon, ^^^^
<majnoon> ???
<max_> TheGateKeeper: my grub is installed, but it only recognizes linux, not windows also
<majnoon> having ATI video probs NOT grub troubles
<TheGateKeeper> majnoon, read ubotu
<TheGateKeeper> majnoon, sorry wrong person
<sungam> max_, read the page TheGateKeeper got for you from ubotu :)
<tony__> i already have all the repositories enabled..at least I think i do..i've enabled universe and multiverse
<sungam> max_, basically you need to add windows to your menu.lst, there should be an example in there
<tony__> i'm a noob too..so please keep this in mind
<max_> sungam: oh, ok thanks
<TheGateKeeper> l8r folks
<sungam> tony__, have you updated?
<sungam> tony__, sudo apt-get update
<tony__> ok..updating now
<wildchild> I can't belive this shit! yesterday as before I had problems with opening music file in amarok, audacity and terminatorx. Then stefaans told me this command: tail -f  /var/log/messages  and everything worked fine. And today similar problem, just that terminatorx and audacity won't play music :SSSSS
<tony__> woohoo..it's now working..installing it right now!!..thanks so much!!
<max_> sungam: can you tell me what example it is? i dont know what your talking about
<Schuenemann> wildchild: you did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ?
<wildchild> Schuenemann: yes
<wildchild> I did this after I've installed edgy
<tony__> now that I have frozen bubble...I hear tux racer is also good...do i get it the same way? sudo apt-get install tux-racer?
<Schuenemann> I don't know, sorry
<wildchild> :SS
<sungam> max_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<sungam> wildchild, all 'tail -f /var/log/messages' does is print the last entries in the file /var/log/messages :)
<harmental> hi ..
<max_> sungam: thank you very much
<harmental> where are apps icon files in kubuntu?
<wildchild> I know, but funny thing is after this amarok was playing also audacity and terminatorx
<sungam> max_, np... that site is golden if you're new to linux :)
<max_> singam: im not new, ive just never tried a dual boot before
<sungam> max_, well. either way, it's still a site worth checking if you need to look up how to do stuff. Most of the standard things you need to do are there :)
<aleksanteri> btw
<aleksanteri> need a little help
<max_> singam: everyone loves wiki's
<eilker> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<knapp__> Anyone know of a way to integrate like a "Upload to Imageshack (or other image hosting service)" into the right-click menu, or possibly into dikiKam?
<aleksanteri> does anyone know the location of the file where you can set the "AllowRootLogin" option?
<knapp__> aleksanteri: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_allow_root_user_to_login_into_GNOME
<rizo> hello
<aleksanteri> knapp__: thx will look into that
<sungam> !root | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sungam> just a bit late :)
<knapp__> Anyone know of a way to integrate like a "Upload to Imageshack (or other image hosting service)" into the right-click menu, or possibly into dikiKam?
<aleksanteri> ahh it was at "/etc/kde/kdm"
<Schuenemann> anybody knows how to use a usb infrared device with linux?
<LordOliver> how do I find out if there is a linmodem for my pc?
<Frederick> folks wich is the comand on the american keyboard to input a 
<Frederick> ?
<LordOliver> there is none
<Frederick> how do  I do it?
<Frederick> alt+ a combo?
<sungam> ALT-0178 I think
<Schuenemann> alt 167 ?
<sungam> or that
<Schuenemann> or 186 heh
<sungam> :)
<sungam> I can't test it.. I'm on a laptop
<rizo> :
<Frederick> damm none of tose comands owrk here
<rizo> :)
<Schuenemann> can't test here because konversation switches channel tabs
<galathalion> i need a program like notepad in kde
<sungam> kate
<Schuenemann> kate?
<nav> hey is anyone in here familiar with hardware recognition?
<jbruckman> nav:  what sort of hardware
<galathalion> sungam: is it originally in kde?
<jbruckman> nav: or were you just referring to in general?
<nav> I have a control on the front of my laptop, it was recognized by ubuntu but when i switched to kde it stopped working
<sungam> galathalion, yes
<galathalion> sungam: ok thanx
<sungam> galathalion, yw
<Frederick> can I assign another combo to use it?
<jbruckman> nav: I'm afraid I'm not sure how to help you there, sorry. I would imagine you can probably just set your shortcuts to those "keys" using the interface.
<nav> hmm
<nav> worth a try, thanx
<sungam> nav, does xev pick it up?
<jbruckman> nav: yep.
<Schuenemann> anybody knows how to use a usb infrared device with linux?
<eMish_> I have a quesstion
<eMish_> THe guys at work asked me: how do they cram everything into 1 CD in kubuntu, if fedora takes 4 disks ?
<eMish_> How ?
<Schuenemann> fewer programs
<Schuenemann> suse has 5 cds, debian has over 10...
<nav> i just tried xev, got quite a large amount spitting out
<nav> not quite sure what to look for
<eMish_> Schuenemann: maybe same as serial-usb ?
<Schuenemann> huh?
<revan> Hi, I've just installed Kubuntu off of a Live CD. I used to use Gentoo. In gentoo I had beryl emerged. I was wondering how I could get beryl in Kubuntu
<eMish_> CONFIG_USB_IRDA
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<eMish_> Schuenemann: grep Schuenemann /boot/config*
<eMish_> oops
<eMish_> Schuenemann: grep CONFIG_USB_IRDA /boot/config*
<Schuenemann> /boot/config-2.6.15-26-386:CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m
<Schuenemann> /boot/config-2.6.15-27-386:CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m
<notech> revan: if your sources are correct, apt-get install beryl
<Schuenemann> what does this mean?
<revan> ok, ty notech
<eMish_> that means that your kernel has this driver
<eMish_> you might need to modprobe it
<notech> means they were configured in the kernel as loadable modules
<Schuenemann> and what is modprobe?
<jbruckman> revan: I just got beryl working. It's easy with Edgy. Just follow the online wiki install page
<Schuenemann> damn I know nothing about this =] 
<notech> modprobe loads a module
<revan> jbruckman: where can I find the wiki install page?
<jbruckman> revan: i'm pulling it up for you, one sec. :)
<Schuenemann> how to modprobe it?
<eMish_> Schuenemann: modprobe irda-usb
<revan> jbruckman: ok, thank you :)
<eMish_> maybe you need to supply parameters, I dunno
<jbruckman> revan: Here, use this. Just read it carefully, and you'll be fine.
<eMish_> try to google for irda-usb
<jbruckman> revan: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu
<eMish_> i don't have this device
<eMish_> the hardware, i mean
<Schuenemann> no output from that command
<eMish_> that's fine
<eMish_> when you connect this device to usb, do dmesg
<jbruckman> revan: if you had beryl on your previous installs, you should be fine as far as the graphics card is concerned--just make sure you have the drivers installed. The guide helps you with that too
<eMish_> and see there if it's recognized
<notech> no output means it loaded successfully
<jbruckman> revan: good luck!
<revan> jbruckman: Thanks, I'll check that out :)
<Schuenemann> some things about irda appeared
<Schuenemann> [17211328.312000]  usbcore: registered new driver irda-usb
<Schuenemann> [17211328.312000]  USB IrDA support registered
<Schuenemann> [17211365.668000]  usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<eMish_> lsmod|grep irda-usb    tells you whether the modules was successfully loaded
<eMish_> Schuenemann: here you go
<Schuenemann> no output again
<eMish_> now look for new entries under /dev/usb or like
<Frederick> folks do you know any program I can use to remap some keys?
<Schuenemann> eMish_ can I send you a private msg?
<eMish_> no no
<eMish_> i have nothing to hide
<Schuenemann> lol
<eMish_> :~)
<eMish_> you need to find /dev entry now
<jbruckman> Frederick: what keys?
<Schuenemann> a big message appeared after I typed dmesg
<Schuenemann> new USB, then USB disconnected address 3
<Schuenemann> same for address 4 and 5
<eMish_> Schuenemann: man irattach + google irattach irda-usb
<Frederick> jbruckman: I need some keys like  and 
<dhq_> how to install xgl with all the effect
<Frederick> to have sortcuts
<jbruckman> Frederick: have you tried the keyboard shortcuts in the system settings?
<Schuenemann> I'm without web access now
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Schuenemann> I'll try later, do I have to type all this again?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> dhq_: just remember, xgl is highly BETA, and very very unreliable.
<eMish_> Schuenemann: just remember all this
<dhq_> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: thanx
<dhq_> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: which is safe
<jbruckman> i love my xgl with beryl + emerald themes.
<eMish_> you need to type it piece by piece, but not all at once :-)
* jbruckman smiles
<Schuenemann>  /dev/usb does not exist
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i am staying away from XGL forever... XGL is a dead project, something better will fork off of it.
<Frederick> jbruckman: yes it is not there
<jbruckman> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: most likely, but for now, i'm having fun with it
<jbruckman> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jbruckman: it sure is fun until about the 4th week in when all the bugs make you wanna jump off a 5 story roof
<jbruckman> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: i actually haven't run into a single problem with it in the weeks i've been using it
<Schuenemann> eMish_:  /dev/usb does not exist... was that supposed to happen?
<jbruckman> Frederick: try keytouch
<dhq_> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: so aiglx is better
<gilt> hello everybody
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> dhq_: the truth of it is none of the X servers overlaying openGL are better than eachother on stability. All of them are beta and have a list of bugs larger than the gentoo bible.
<gilt> anybody..what version does kubuntu have for video 4 linux
<gilt> is it framework 1 or 2
<hans> gilt: vlc?
<gilt> <hans yes
<gilt> is it v4l version 1 or 2
<hans> not sure Version: 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 is installed here
<Frederick> jbruckman: I need it to a pc not lappy
<Schuenemann> eMish_: oh please, you're the first person in ages that knows something about it... :p
<hans> gilt: seems to have plugins for v4l 1 and 2
<gilt> <hans my dmesg shows Linux video capture interface: v1.00
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<gilt> what does this mean is it v4l2 or v4l
<hans> gilt: I would guess 2!
<hans> else why bother with version 2 plugins
<hans> but I am just guessing
<ErikTheRed> anyone know of a good linux alternative to teamspeak or ventrilo?
<ErikTheRed> the linux teamspeak client is such a piece of garbage
<hans> gtg
<gilt> <hans are u certain because i saw someone else dmes and they had Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<ErikTheRed> i can get it to work, but i can't get sound from anything else to work while it's open
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<revan> hi again
<revan> I got beryl to install, but I can't run it unfortunately
<revan> ~# beryl
<revan> xvinfo:  Unable to open display
<revan> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<revan> xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "".
<revan> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<revan> beryl: Couldn't open display
<Frederick> fokks I really couldnt manage to add hotkeys for 
<revan> ack! sorry for all the lines :(
<Frederick> and  can anyone help me please?
<cntb> can left alt be both for alt-tab "walk through windows " and ISO_next_group as keyboard language changer ?
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<Schuenemann> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<Schuenemann> what is tty?
<max_> terminals
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<grunge> ciaooooo
<max_> where do you turn on the menu and kmenu transparency?
<Schuenemann> !pts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weedar> I'm having trouble turning of tap-to-click on my touchpad, does anyone have a sure way of fixing this?
<Schuenemann> new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7 --- anyone can tell me what does this mean?
* nightrid3r is back from: auto-away after 1h idle (been away for 1d 21h 1m)
<Hawkwind> nightrid3r: Please turn off the away announcer script
<chris__> hello
<chris__> how i can see my windows partitions?
#kubuntu 2006-12-09
<smaggard> how come kubuntu doesnt have the new firefox 2.0 in package manager yet?
<smaggard> still 1.5.0.5
<smaggard> i fetched updates too...
<Schuenemann> I believe edgy does
<billytwowilly> because it's in edgy...
<billytwowilly> update to new kubuntu...
<Schuenemann> I installed it in dapper, though
<smaggard> so u mean a new kubuntu comes out and they stop updating packages for the old one?
<smaggard> dinners ready bbl
<billytwowilly> afaik they never updated the packages in old kubuntu at all.  Just security updates.
<smaggard> hmmm
<billytwowilly> you must hav a backports repository to get backports
<smaggard> so i guess everybody updates
<billytwowilly> and those aren't supported by canonical, which probably won't matter to you that much.
<billytwowilly> well, if you don't want to update see if it is in backports
<Schuenemann> smaggard: I followed a step-by-step tutorial on how to install fx 2, but I can't access web now to find it again
<Goofy_OS2> hiho/2
<Goofy_OS2> I have Kubuntu v6.10_x64 installed. After a shutdown it will not boot completly. I get message on the screen like: /etc/rcS.d/S20checkroot.sh: 407: readlink: Permissions denied and more lines like Cannot initilaize /etc/mtab or Unable to execute /bin/sh for rc.default... Any idea how to fix?
<RoKFiT> I need an ftp applicatoin
<RoKFiT> application
<cntb> setxkbmap -option grp:lswitch,grp:lalt_toggle,caps:shift_lock,grp_led:scroll,numpad:microsoft,grp:alt_shift_toggle
<cntb> cntb> alt+shift  wont change language
<aleksanteri> hey has anyone got a link to a page which has the konsole commands?
<cox377> can anyone recommend a way to speed up kubuntu???
<pablo7> cos377: don't run kde.
<cox377> pablo7: Ummm what do u mean? any recommendations?
<Goofy_OS2> I have Kubuntu v6.10_x64 installed. After a shutdown it will not boot completly. I get message on the screen like: /etc/rcS.d/S20checkroot.sh: 407: readlink: Permissions denied and more lines like Cannot initilaize /etc/mtab and Unable to execute /bin/sh for rc.default... Any idea how to fix?
<UncleDrug> pablo7:  close IRC
<cox377> UncleDrug: how come?
<UncleDrug> cox377: sarcasm
<cox377> UncleDrug: kk
<word> how do you re do the mbr for grub after winders overwrites it?
<MenZa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pablo7> cox377: you could try another window manager (like ratpoison), maybe just use the console.
<pablo7> UncleDrug: thanks for the advice.
<Schalken> How would one go about changing a 60GB reiserfs partition to ext3 without loosing it's data?
<aleksanteri> yeah has anyone got a page to konsole commands?
<doppelganger_> hey guys, i'm trying to install vmware-workstation now after having used the free vmware player for a while
<doppelganger_> it says it won't install because there is another vmware installed
<doppelganger_> but i've gone through adept and removed all packages
<gilt> <Schalken> a very good question but a very small answer to that try!!!:)
<LordOliver> anyone here work with 56k modem compatibility
<LordOliver> ?
<Schalken> gilt: that would mean just format it which will erase the data :O
<gilt> <Schalken> Just transfer the data to another harddisk and format to reisure filesystem
<Schalken> gilt: i dont have another disk :(
<gilt> copy to dvd
<IronM> Hi Kano
<IronM> good evening
<Schalken> 60gb/4gb=15 dvds!
<LordOliver> Schalken: I assume you are backing up windows data, yes?
<gilt> no other option because some much data but there is no solution other than this in your situation
<LordOliver> or data that is accessed via a Win* OS
<Schalken> LordOliver: no...its my linux home partition.
<LordOliver> that sucks
<LordOliver> I am recovoring from a format myself
<gilt> <lordoliver what modem you were talking about
<Schalken> actually...if i delete my windows partition and my root partition, i will have enough room to copy the reiserfs partition, format the original to ext3, and copy the data over...
<Schalken> but then i have to reinstall widows which is a pain in the ass :(
<drack> hola
<LordOliver> gilt: well, it seems from what I have read a linmodem is non existant for my architecture (or at least elusive, highly) I am looking at maybe a US ROBOTICS usb modem and I was just wondering if it would be compatible without alot of work
<drack> algun latino
<gilt> wait a moment let me check
<LordOliver> gilt: ok
<drack> hola
<gilt> <loroliver is it conexant based chip
<drack> yap alo
<LordOliver> gilt: that ain't good
<gilt> <you mean u have tried the linuxant driver
<LordOliver> oh well, I guess I can use my old dell as a modem network server and connect it to my lappy via wireless
<LordOliver> gilt: yes
<gilt> <there r two versions of the linuxant driver: free versus licenced..which one u tried
<LordOliver> free
<gilt> free only gives 14.4k
<gilt> licencedversion will give full speed
<LordOliver> gilt: so I have to buy an external modem and then buy a driver to use said modem? I thought they were supposed to be pnp
<gilt> well it is linux and you know vendors..they all go for microsoft stuff<:
<LordOliver> that blows
<billytwowilly> and that is why vista is the best thing for linux since sliced bread. It's poorly compatible with previous apps, so it gives a compelling reason to switch.
<billytwowilly> More switchers = more market share = more drivers
<ThePub> is there a way to reliably setup kwin to have all windows centered on display 1?  center doesn't seem to do it.
<LordOliver> billytwowilly: hmmm... that'd be nice
<malik_> hi guyz can some one tell me how to increase the time of the bubble which apears above an icon giving its description?
<billytwowilly> malik_: doesn't it just stay if you don't move the  mouse off the icon?
<LordOliver> billytwoworth: I believe it collapses in like 10 seconds
<gilt> i agree  with billtwowilly
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i cant get a krfb thing working
<coreymon77> he sends me the invite
<coreymon77> i open it
<coreymon77> and it says that there is no server operating at that host and port
<billytwowilly> k, then I have no idea how to fix your problem malik;) And here I thought I was being all smart and stuff;)
<RawSewage> Question:  I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then ESC before finishing.  now it says it's locked.  how can I unlock it
<coreymon77> i mean
<BluesKaj> good question malik_, I've been wondering that myself ,and i'm a pretty fast reader...collapses in more like 3 secs
<RawSewage> I already tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<coreymon77> connection failed. no server running at the given adress and port
<malik_> no it disappears after abt 3 or 4 second .............im specially talkin abt time clock in the task bar coz i have added few timezones n its bubble is not long enuf to let me chk out all the time zones
<LordOliver> this is probably a #D question, but has anyhere tried/installed the D compiler?
<gilt> hello everybody...can anbody tell me where to get video 4 linyx 2 with framework version 2.0
<BluesKaj> or read whats playing on streamtuner thru xmms
<billytwowilly> oooh.. one better than c;) but is it better than C++? how much awesome do the two plus signs give?
<malik_> yeppers u r right mate.......but whats the remedy?............any idea guyz?
<LordOliver> malik_: I just timed it 8 seconds
<RawSewage>  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<RawSewage> How do I unlock it
<billytwowilly> it collapses fast on edgy.. darn.
<BluesKaj> I think it's in system settings/ window behavior...but I'm not sure what control it is , malik_
<LordOliver> billytwowilly: nope, I am on edgy, 8 seconds
<LordOliver> maybe it is processor specific
<malik_> in my installtion its just abt 4 esc plus im slow.................:(........okie i ll have a look
<billytwowilly> LordOliver:  are you on some weird euro version?;) I swear it is 3 seconds here. I just timed it.
<malik_> plus how do u send me the msg in red?............sorry if it sounds too stupid but i dont know how to use things in irc?
<moS-uu>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<LordOliver> billytwowilly: x86_64 from the good 'ol USof A
<cntb> ->   /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Pa5sw0rD moS-uu
<coreymon77> malik_:  type the persons name you want it to appear red to and then a : infront of your message
<LordOliver> or a ',' works
<cntb> np malik
<billytwowilly> LordOliver: i386 that's weird that it is different though. Are you using beryl or something? Mine's just the default install.. oh wait, update from breezy, so maybe that is breezy's setting..
<cntb> malik_, np
<malik_> thanx gyz
<LordOliver> billytwowilly: I was going to use Beryl, but the install seems like too much work for so little reward
<LordOliver> just like trying to NDIS wrapper in Zod
<LordOliver> *to install
<billytwowilly> LordOliver: it's probably a breezy setting then
<LordOliver> billytwowilly: you ever try making Beryl work?
<BluesKaj> it's a bitch with ATI cards , LordOliver ...ben trying all day off and on but I keep getting the message that XGL isn't found ..
<ThePub> LordOliver: none of the composite servers are worth the time, unless you only use a desktop like a show car :)
<ThePub> BluesKaj: I read somewhere that the ATI driver doesn't support compositing.
<moS-uu> hm, what happend to /etc/inittab in edgy, does someone know?
<galathalion> anyone got a sombrerohat for sale+
<LordOliver> ThePub: I spend 90% of my time in the terminal
<BluesKaj> well, ThePub you may be right but in the wkis there are some who claim it works
<LordOliver> BluesKaj: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M :(
<BluesKaj> yup, LordOliver
<LordOliver> ThePub: hmmm... making it look pretty is always nice :)
<BluesKaj> managed to get direct rendering tow ork but that was it
<ThePub> LordOliver: it can look pretty without wiggly though windows surely?
<LordOliver> ThePub: of course, just gotta watch out of themes that say "Best with Beryl" or crazy shit happens
<ThePub> er.. swap that "though" and "windows", then add a comma after them.
<LordOliver> ThePub: I got it... I normally hang out at ##C so I have seem some horrible 3 graderish typing
<LordOliver> though I would like it to look like Mac OSX
<ThePub> LordOliver: I suppose that is a bonus, being compared to third grade writing!
<ThePub> So buy a mac? :)
<LordOliver> ThePub: can't stand the OS, just like how it looks :)
* night|away is now auto-away after 1h idle
<LordOliver> ThePub: I have a Mac anyhow
<sdlnxgk> anyone know how to set an environment variable for BROSWER????
<BluesKaj> daughter just bought an refurb'd IMAC tiger for her graphics work
<ThePub> LordOliver: I'm not too infatuated with the various versions of osX UI.. grew up on MacOS and the new operating system is a poor excuse for an apple creation imo.
<LordOliver> ThePub: I am running 8.3(?) on my MAC
<jetc> hrmm...windows effect for beryl don't work
<jetc> :-/
<Endler> Does anyone have kilot working properly in 6.10?  My snyc stops at 30%.  Read it was a bug in the KDE 3.5.5 version, that's been patched in the CVS.  It there an edgy package available somewhere?
<Guest232> hello?
<Endler> Hello guest.
<Sergi0> hi reallylinuxn00b
<reallylinuxn00b> I recently installed Kubuntu, and have a broadcom wifi network card (linksys). I need to know how to install it.
<malik_> guyz still no luck with finding a way to increase the duration of popup bubble in kubuntu..................any idea where can i find it?
<reallylinuxn00b> ...
<Endler> I've never installed a broadcom based card, but most wireless cards turn out being a pain in the ass to install under Linux.  It's one of it's Achilles heals, unfortunately, so don't expect it to be too easy..
<Endler> I guess everyone has started their weekend and is out having fun.  It's usually a lot busier in here.
<ubuntu__> ola
<notech> reallylinuxn00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LordOliver> reallylinuxn00b: install automatix2 then download then google your broadcom and download that it is really easy in kubuntu
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LordOliver> LjL: automatix2 works damn good for installing the NDIS wrapper
<notech> broadcom shouldn't be much of a problem using ndiswrapper
<Amority> has anyone had a problem where when they connect a USB device, it is recognized and asks what you wish to do, but after you select open in new window, it doesnt do anything? I dont why this has been happening lately :S
<LjL> alright i'm not even gonna argue
<notech> LordOliver: but why use something so risky when it's pretty simple following the docs?
<LordOliver> notech: not motivated to do it the hard way when the easy way works just fine
<notech> LordOliver: guess you never looked at the docs, its not hard
<danychouinard> I've been able to enable my TVOUT on my HP laptop, how do I quickly switch to a lower resolution?
<LordOliver> notech: plus, it was a fresh install so what was the worse to happen, I spend 20 minutes installing it again?
<Amority> no one has ever encountered my USB mounting problem?
<LordOliver> Amority: I don't know what is up... is the usb device on the desktop?
<uptopux> hola
<notech> LordOliver: whatever, but might be noce if you were to warn people about these risky apps when you suggest them. others may not want to reinstall
<Amority> LordOliver, no it isnt. Lately when I connect a USB device, it will pop up asking what I want to do. After that it does nothing. The icon doesnt even appear anymore and the device isnt found in 'storage media'
<vado> Bondoir
<LordOliver> Amority: I am assuming just a small usb storage device?
<Amority> For the most part, yes. Im also trying to connect my Camera, which (in the past) would be recognized like a USB storage device
<danychouinard> Amority: Anything in dmesg?
<LordOliver> notech: if I am to warn people of all the dangers in the world, I would be busy for along time
<Amority> danychouinard, .. what do you mean dmesg? sorry Im still new. Is that a command?
<LordOliver> Amority: try and find out
<Amority> ok
<Amority> ok :D
<LordOliver> Amority: at least man it
<Amority> it says :
<Amority> [17217221.792000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Amority> [17217341.556000]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<LordOliver> if I am playing Mr Saftey always man a new command before use
<danychouinard> amority : try and find out :)  But do it in a konsolne
<danychouinard> konsole
<Amority> there's more to it but thats all i could find that had USB in it
<LordOliver> wow, that is one short man page
<Amority> LordOliver :P i just pasted the bottom
<LordOliver> Amority: no I just man'ed "dmesg"
<notech> LordOliver: that's pathetic. do whatever you want, you can always change nicks or something after helping a few destroy their systems. i'v got no more to say.
<Amority> is there a mount command that I can use?
<Endler> I've used automatix on two systems   without any issues.
<LordOliver> Amority: for future refrence to learn about a command use man <command>
<Amority> ok thanks LordOliver
<Amority> woah :D I see now
<LordOliver> notech: is it safe to use "man" or should I war people about the power of knowledge also?
<danychouinard> lol
<LordOliver> Amority: if there is also info <command> sometimes it has different info
<Amority> ok thanks :D
<LordOliver> no problem
<notech> LordOliver: stupid question since using man to learn a command will not possibly destroy a system.
<danychouinard> I'm in KDE, should I be able to quickly witch resolution?
<LordOliver> notech: what if the command they learn causes massive system failure?
<mike-linux> where do I find all needed codecs etc/
<mike-linux> what repo?
<cpk1> libxine-extracodecs
<Amority> universe and multiverse i think
<mike-linux> ok I am new to kubuntu
<notech> LordOliver: user error, not caused by using a risky app. now please quit using my nick. i do not agree with advising risky apps with no warning and never will, you do.
<malik_> yes multiverse n universe
<cpk1> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<mike-linux> and vlc,w32,jre all in there?
<danychouinard> me bad, sorry.  I only have one resolution listed in my xorg.conf, I guess my ctrl-alt-minus would be working now.
<malik_> yes
<LordOliver> it is the wrong time of the month for someone I see
<malik_> but for jr u need to follow the instructions on the ubuntu or kubuntu hel pages
<reallylinuxn00b> hi. I'm still having trouble installing my wifi card driver.
<malik_> plus u dont really need to install jre on kubuntu
<reallylinuxn00b> ^
<mike-linux> for frostwire
<LordOliver> malik_: some Java IDE's require it
<Alter-Ego> in kontact, there is a spot for locality and region, where does state fall in this ?
<malik_> okie then if u need it(jre) follow simple instruction on help pages of ur distro
<fangorious> the livecd isn't displaying in 1680x1050, even though it put that as the default res in xorg.conf (and it is the native res of my display)
<LordOliver> Alter-Ego: I would assume region
<mike-linux> can I save /home?
<CaBlGuY> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<LordOliver> mike-linux: what do you mean?
<LordOliver> it should say "poorly supporting MSN"
<CaBlGuY> how would I go about upgrading gaim?
<mike-linux> when installing I would like to save /home  petition
<LordOliver> CaBlGuy: download the new one, and follow the instructions in the INSTALL file
<CaBlGuY> LordOliver:  k..
<Endler> It makes life a lot easier if you use a separate partition for home.
<LordOliver> CaBlGuY: to keep various people around here happy... there are risks associated with Gaim
<mike-linux> Endler: I have from a prevoius install
<mike-linux> and would like to save it ,:and in debian etch installer
<mike-linux> as^^
<Endler> Oh, then upgrading shouldn't be a problem.  Just make sure you tell the installer to mount, but not format your home partition
<mike-linux> Endler: cheers
<mike-linux> brb 20 min ,,,install
<CaBlGuY> LOL   yea, I  kinda know that already LordOliver, thanks anyway..  ;-)
<danychouinard> I'm back, I was not able to switch xorg resolution after all
<LordOliver> that sucks... I am too risky to help though ;)
<danychouinard> When I was on ubuntu 5.10, I had that switch resolution application.  Is there something similar in KDE?
<thill2708> how do I get my program into the repositories?
<crimsun> thill2708: see the topic in #ubuntu-motu
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I install the gaim .rpm package?
<thill2708> thanks
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: why not use the included version in the repository? You can use adept, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, dselect to install it
<LordOliver> danychouinard: there is a resapplet in the repositories
<CaBlGuY> I got 1.5 already installed, I wanna upgrade to 2.0
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: which kubuntu release are you using?
<danychouinard> LordOliver: looking.  thanks
<CaBlGuY> ummm   6.0 I think...
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: ``lsb_release -r''
<LordOliver> danychouinard: but, I am forced to tell, you that it may not be safe ;-)
<danychouinard> I almost asked :D
<LordOliver> danychouinard: I installed and it seems cool on my system though
<CaBlGuY> 6.06
<gator> I dont want to interupt - so Ill ask and then wait for someone to respond - Ive a little question about an nvidia graphics card...any help would be greatly appriciated...
<danychouinard> Is the a way to query the package description beforehand - in case it is not safe for example?
<danychouinard> from the CLI of course
<danychouinard> gator:just ask
<CaBlGuY> crimsun:  should I just get the Ubuntu upgrade?
<noiesmo> !ask | gator
<ubotu> gator: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CaBlGuY> gator:  do you have drivers installed yet?
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: gaim hasn't been backported to 6.06
<gator> I dont know what driver to use - I go through the vid setup - and I see drivers for my card - but the system says its a diff one...Im afraid if I change it, it might fart on me....
<gator> I think I do....
<gator> It says nv
<CaBlGuY> gator:  do you get the Nvidia splash screen when u boot??
<noiesmo> gator, open konsole type lspci | grep VGA
<gator> nope...
<gator> well maybe
<CaBlGuY> K, u aint got them installed
<gator> do you mean the text at the top showing the specs....
<noiesmo> gator, that will tell you what card you have
<CaBlGuY> crimsun:  so, upgrade Ubuntu then..  yes?
<mike-linux> I am unable to install!
* noiesmo uses envy to install nvidia drivers
<gator> yep - I actually still have the box - it says its a geforce fx 5500 but the sys says its an geforce 4
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: I wouldn't do that just to get a newer version of gaim.
<CaBlGuY> gator:  OK, u got the same card I do.
<noiesmo> gator, check this its the easiest it downloads the latest driver of the net or you can use the nvidoia-glx from repos
<CaBlGuY> crimsun:  well, I need to upgrade my Ubuntu anyway..   to get the new bells n wistles..  :p
<mike-linux> My lcd screen gets muddled during install?
<CaBlGuY> !tell gator about glxr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !tell gator about glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> there
<CaBlGuY> dangit..  :/
<gator> which works best - -plus should I try the ones listed - Im running kubuntu 6.10
<noiesmo> gator, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html <-- link to download site the apps on launchpad also
<LordOliver> mike-linux: is it truly LCD?
<mike-linux> 1024x768 lcd=yes
<danychouinard> LordOliver:resapplet is cool, worked pretty well.  Only complaining about ESD (I'm of course running artsd)
<mike-linux> 60 Htz
<CaBlGuY> !Nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> gator, I just installed 9631 it took like 10 minutes including 6 minutes for my download driver
<LordOliver> danychouinard: :-) my shady applets do work
<gator> Thts from that link?
<noiesmo> gator, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20061209010614380
<LordOliver> danychouinard: rofl, some people are just stupid
<CaBlGuY> gator:  don't pay attention to anything I'm doin.. I'm just tryin to remeber.. :p
<CaBlGuY> Listen to noiesmo..  ;)
<LordOliver> has anyone ever installed D compiler on edgy?
<gator> okay - Ill give it a run...thanks, Ill come back and let you know if I can....lol
<crimsun> LordOliver: yes, it required a fair bit of work, but it's certainly feasible.
<CaBlGuY> gator:  if you get the driver installed right..  you'll know..  ;)
<gator> cool thnks again....ltr
<LordOliver> crimsum: damn, I was hoping for the quick and dirty
<CaBlGuY> c-ya o/
<noiesmo> gator, just check my site notes
<LordOliver> crimsun: damn, I was hoping for the quick and dirty
* noiesmo wonders how to get info on envy to bot
<danychouinard> LordOliver: anyway, I did not follow what append first, but I know that one cannot complain for not doing there homework.
<CaBlGuY> eeewww    quick n dirty..   just like the street walkers..   :p
<noiesmo> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> noiesmo: use standard blootbot syntax
<noiesmo> how can we add envy to bot
<LordOliver> crimsun: did you ever find a kubuntu friendly IDE for D?
<crimsun> envy is blahblahblah
<crimsun> LordOliver: I'm an nvi user.
<malik_> LordOliver: is it possible to have restore session or restore a closed tab function of opera in konqueror?.........or there exists any extension for konqueror?
<noiesmo> crimsun, I havent done before sorry dont know howto
<crimsun> noiesmo: what is envy?
<LordOliver> malik_: Opera works fine under kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I like opera at times for something different , and itworks very well
<noiesmo> crimsun, envy is a pearl script that install's nvidia drivers from nvidia very easy
<noiesmo> crimsun, i used it and it works great
<malik_> LordOliver:i tried opera but it didnt detect any multimedia plugins n i tried alotta different packages n ways, wasting my time for abt a wk b4 i got rid of it coz it wont play any thing off of the internet.
<noiesmo> crimsun, here's the home page http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<noiesmo> crimsun, project is registared on launchpad
<noiesmo> crimsun, https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<SupremeBeing> crimsun: Hey I remember you =) my name before was ColonelKernel :)
<BluesKaj> one of best test of a browser for plugins is youtube , yahoo, amazon music sites
<malik_> otherwise it was faster than konqueror n displays webfonts better
<LordOliver> malik_: firefox?
<crimsun> ubotu: envy is a Perl script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<LordOliver> crimsun: don't forget the inherent risks involving scripts
<LordOliver> ;-)
<ScottA> Can anyone help me set up my wireless LAN?
<malik_> LordOliver:firefox starts crashing alot and becomes slow after i install all the extensions to have all the features  of opera.............konqueror is working grately just one fucntion is missing which is restore closed tab or last session of tabs. if u r a programmer cant u guyz make some code into it n make it easy for all of us :)
<ScottA> well, connect to my existing lan.
<Jucato> !wireless
<SupremeBeing> ScottA: sure
<ScottA> I recently installed Kubuntu, and need to install the drivers for my wifi card, but don't know how.
<Jucato> malik_: you can somewhat imitate the "last session of tabs" in Konqueror, but you have to do it manually...
<SupremeBeing> ScottA: Are you sure you need to install the drivers?  I never have had to
<SupremeBeing> ScottA: Have you tried simply using Wireless Assistant?
<LordOliver> hmm... malik_, I am using firefox and it is fast enough, but I will look at konq for you
<ScottA> Wireless Assistant doesn't recognize a connection
<ScottA> its a linksys card
<ScottA> it works fine in windows.
<SupremeBeing> ScottA: Mine's linksys too.  Hmm, is your network encrypted?
<ScottA> no
<malik_> jucato: how do we do that?............can u point me in the right direction?
<ScottA> how did you get yours to work?
<LordOliver> ScottA: kcontrol and is eth0 disabled?
<ScottA> hld.
<SupremeBeing> ScottA: I just opened Wireless assistant and hit refresh, found my network, connected
<ScottA> eth0 is disables.
<Jucato> malik_: Settings -> Save View Profile will save the opened tabs (make sure the "Save URLs in profile" option is enabled)
<ScottA> *disabled
<SupremeBeing> is it pci or usb?
<ScottA> pci
<HabaKKuk> hello
<HabaKKuk> im looking for english native speakers
<HabaKKuk> ;/
<SupremeBeing> Plenty here :)
<HabaKKuk> are u one of them ?
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<malik_> Jucato: yes thats true but that is like a backup....................personally i still love opera n god knows i crave for it. its way faster than other browsers
<LordOliver> malik_ that is true, it is just not supported well/at all
<Jucato> remember I said you can "imitate"? I didn't say it was exactly the same
<malik_> LordOliver: yes i know and i cant understand why the linux community doesnt like opera?
<Jucato> malik_: 2 words: closed source
<hans> malik_: is opera open source?
<LordOliver> malik_: I think it may be too sunish for them linux people have unix/sun nightmares ;-)
* CaBlGuY leaves..   o/
<Jucato> anyway, the whole linux community doesn't "doesn't like" opera
<pacman> what's the easiest way to move a folder from my buddies linux server to my computer
<SupremeBeing> Firefox is only about 8 million times better
<Jucato> mostly just those who are really conscious about free/open source software
<malik_> well opera has on their website different packages for nearly all the major linux flavours so im guessing on some level it is open source or free to use
<LordOliver> telnet
<hans> malik_: and by the way, for me it's not just that opera is closed source there are better open source browsers available
<Jucato> malik_: free as in free beer, not free/open source
<Jucato> tbh, though, opera is good
<larson999> i like opera but it seems like it's not as friendly to some of the 'wild' code out there.
<Jucato> and one of the best when it comes to mobile browsers
<mike-linux> I get a pink screen when trying to install
<mike-linux> fine line
<hans> opera is great, firefox is better with the plugins
<mike-linux> v^
<SupremeBeing> Firefox + NoScript = God
<larson999> i'd prefer opera if a few of the sites i use worked better with it.
<hans> and addblock plus
<SupremeBeing> that too  :) adblock is great
<Jucato> anyway... it's all about choice. you have a choice, so there
<SupremeBeing> and the web developer plugin is wonderful
<Jucato> getting close to being -offtopic here
<SupremeBeing> it's tangently related, all good
<hans> and flashblock
<SupremeBeing> ubotu left the server?!
<SupremeBeing> lol
<mike-linux> anyone else had probs installing/
<SupremeBeing> mike-linux: installing what?
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<hans> mike-linux: lots of ppl have had problems
<SupremeBeing> mike-linux: are you using a downloaded iso or a ship-it cd?
<mike-linux> I get a pink screen early innto the install process
<mike-linux> iso is good
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about left the server?! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik_> hans: any suggestions other than firefox which will work in kubuntu............. already using konqueror but not gr8ly impressed ..........tho it gets the job done..............but missing  good mouse gestures n restoring closed tabs
<hans> konquerror malik_
<hans> not much else
<Jucato> malik_: mouse gestures in KDE are global. they don't apply only to Konqueror
<larson999> malik_ you looking for a browser?
<mike-linux> SupremeBeing: downloaded
<SupremeBeing> mike-linux: Did you run checksums?
<hans> malik_: but by all means use opera
<mike-linux> yes
<mike-linux> all good
<mike-linux> fine live
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ubotu!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<malik_> well i suppose one can use opera but then again for multimedia files i wud have to use konquerror........so its kinda pain
<Jucato> konqueror also has a crash recovery plugin. and like I said earlier, you can manually save opened tabs. those 2 are enough for me to match Firefox's/Opera's similar features
<Jucato> apokryphos: huh?
<apokryphos> Jucato: problems with ubotu, so got a temporary replacement -- Ubotwo
<LordOliver> kate': not bad... maybe not so good for me to pause Casino Royale, but not bad :-)
<Jucato> apokryphos: ah no wonder that clone is there.... :)
<LordOliver> oops, wrong channel
<larson999> malik_ why can't you use opera for mulitmedia files?  there's also seamonky, mozilla.
<LordOliver> seamonky is scary
<SupremeBeing> I hate seamonkey
<SupremeBeing> it's like Firefox for retarded people
<SupremeBeing> jk lol
<shadowhywind> stupid question, how does one remount a file-system as rewriteable from the konsole
<LordOliver> man mount
<hans> remount -o rw ??
<LordOliver> man remount
<LordOliver> it ain't that hard
* SupremeBeing didn't know how to do it, and he's a freakin supreme being =D
<larson999> i like seamonkey and mozilla for some things
<malik_> larson999: i cudnt figure out how to make opera detect multimedia plugins n play video files off the net altho it was playin youtube files but bbc and npr.org and sydney morning herald n couple other ethnic sites were not working at all
<SupremeBeing> malik_: That's because Firefox is better XD
<larson999> malik_: oh?  i thought all i did was the same thing i did to get them to play in ff
<digitalfreedom> my firefox hngs up sometimes loading pages
<mf_debian> mount -o remount,rw /dev/something
<SupremeBeing> digitalfreedom: Don't blame the browser =P probably ur lack of connection speed and/or RAM
<hans> mf_debian: yep thats it
<digitalfreedom> on the mandriva boards i here ppl speak of a "cooker" real fast could some tell what this "cooker" is?
<mf_debian> digitalfreedom: same as sid
<larson999> cooker is kinda lik edgy
<digitalfreedom> ok now if i knew what sid was..id be happy
<mf_debian> no edgy is stable now
<malik_> may be i stuffed up somewhere but thing is no one on those days was free to help i asked for help alot but no answer so i tried alotta stuff on my own n it didnt really worked
<mf_debian> sid == still in development, debian unstable branch
<malik_> cooker is the apt-get of mandriva far as i know
<digitalfreedom> dewd if got 1 gig of ram and i connect t 3306 ok its not me
<digitalfreedom> firefox hangs and thats the end of it
<larson999> cooker is kinda like the next edgy :)
<digitalfreedom> hmmmmm neat
<malik_> larson999: may be i stuffed up somewhere but thing is no one on those days was free to help i asked for help alot but no answer so i tried alotta stuff on my own n it didnt really worked
<malik_> larson999: are u using opera?
<shadowhywind> does my fstab have to have rw in it?
<digitalfreedom> rw ?
<mf_debian> shadowhywind: no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b ubotu!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mf_debian> shadowhywind: defaults is fine for most partitions
<shadowhywind> because i am doing mount -o ro /dev/hda1 and it still comes back as read-only file system
<mf_debian> ro == read only rw == read write
<mf_debian> which do you want?
<hans> shadowhywind: is that a windows file sytem
<shadowhywind> vfat
<shadowhywind> thanks that worked
<kn0ck0ut> anxious for upcoming version 7........... 3D desktop seems promising
<kn0ck0ut> it is gonna blow vista
<digitalfreedom> vista blows
<shadowhywind> oh when i was looking at the man page, i read the wrong line, hehe
<larson999> malik_: i am not.  i'm away from home staying in a hotel and not on my main machine
<kn0ck0ut> I been away from linux a long time, just installed kubuntu two weeks ago I am loving it
<digitalfreedom> version 7 of what?
<digitalfreedom> kubuntu is the kill
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i accidentally pressed hide menubar in konqueror
<coreymon77> how do i get the menubar back
<digitalfreedom> hahah
<kn0ck0ut> Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn Herd 1
<kn0ck0ut> that is what I am talking about
<hans> coreymon77: try [Alt] [Tab] 
<kn0ck0ut> W coreymon77
<kn0ck0ut> hit F9
<malik_> coreymon : press ctrl=m
<malik_> ctrl+m
<coreymon77> thank you malik
<malik_> welcome mate
<kn0ck0ut> sorry was confused with the sidebar
<digitalfreedom> no i look fatter holding zilla
<pacman> okay, I'm a dumbass
<pacman> someone help me out here
<pacman> I want snag a folder off my buddies server, and put it on my desktop
<mike-linux> pacman: whats broken?
<pacman> what is it: scp <folder name> *<???>
<aseigo> pacman: konqi is your friend
<mike-linux> I cannot even install
<digitalfreedom> install what mnike?
<aseigo> pacman: open konqueror and type fish://user@server/path
<aseigo> pacman: drag 'n drop to your hearts content
<mike-linux> Feisty
<aseigo> pacman: there's also sftp://
<pacman> holy crap, batman
* aseigo smiles
<pacman> I've never done the fish:// business before....
<ThePub> hmm, can amarok play modules?
<digitalfreedom> yahoo just died
<pacman> my yahoo just died too
<digitalfreedom> kopete is geeking out
<flaccid> guys looking for a program to look at what iso format my cd is?
<aseigo> pacman: it just uses ssh but it's ++useful
<digitalfreedom> wow really pacman?
* Jucato wonders what's the difference between fish:// and sftp://
<pacman> yeah
<Jucato> flaccid: k3b?
<aseigo> Jucato: sftp requires sftp turned on in your ssh daemon.
<Jucato> aseigo: ah ok. thanks :)
<aseigo> Jucato: fish uses plain ol' ssh
<pacman> is it Kopete or Yahoo that's down?
<flaccid> hmm where would i go Jucato?
<digitalfreedom> its yahoo my moms died
<digitalfreedom> and she is on xp
<Jucato> pacman: both are fine here
<ThePub> pacman: Kopete can't go 'down' it's just a client.
<pacman> hmm
<digitalfreedom> i.l try again
<digitalfreedom> nope
<digitalfreedom> lastnight i got a message about yahoo doing work on the system
<flaccid> Jucato: k3b says its iso9660. i mounted it but cannot see any files
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<flaccid> i'll try that thanks
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> no thats an iso
<flaccid> i want to mount my iso9660 cd which is apple computer type 002
<malik_> hey guyz my amarok wont add my music to the library saying taglib package might be broken ...........i have uninstalled n then reinstalled it off the net with apt-get but still same prob...................any idea?
<digitalfreedom> i do have a real question tho....i got this file and its a .package extension how do i install this? nvr seen that ext b4
<Jucato> pacman: spoke too soon, Yahoo's dying on me too
<pacman> jucato that sucks
<LordOliver> yahoo, just kicked it on me also
<Jucato> now I don't know whether that's just Yahoo-KOpete, or Kopete in general
<digitalfreedom> its crapping out guys i cant see it now...the servers maps are all going blank
<Jucato> err. I meant Yaho in general
<digitalfreedom> this is soooooooooooo WEAK
<LordOliver> yahoo server maps are a joke, they are the equivlant to saying "why sure I will drop my pants and take it up the ass"
<digitalfreedom> hhahahah @ Lord Oli
<digitalfreedom> thats true tho
<ThePub> yahoo put out a message last night they were going down about this time for updates
<digitalfreedom> i got that but didnt believe it] 
<digitalfreedom> thought it was spam
<digitalfreedom> guess not :-P
<LordOliver> digitalfreedom: spam? me? flame yes, spam is just not healthy
<malik_> hey guyz can any1 help me?.................... my amarok wont add my music to the library saying taglib package might be broken ...........i have uninstalled n then reinstalled it off the net with apt-get but still same prob...................any idea?
<LordOliver> I use noaton
<BluesKaj> does anyone's browser play this movie? http://homepage.mac.com/savagebean/iMovieTheater11.html   ... if so lemme know what plugins I'm missing
<Skeez187> How do I use different wallpapers for the 4 virtual desktops?
<Jucato> Skeez187: choose the desktop you want to apply the wallpaper to in the drop down list at the top
<flaccid> what is the native gui mount tool to kubuntu
<malik_> LordOliver: whats Noaton?
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, mozilla-mplayer
<noiesmo> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Jucato> flaccid: Disks & Filesystem in System Settings
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noiesmo> LjL, will the envy info be in all ubuntu channels
<LordOliver> malik_: media player app
<Skeez187> Thank you very much Jucato
<Skeez187> :D
<LjL> noiesmo: yes, it wasn't added as a channel-specific factoid
<ubuntu> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<noiesmo> LjL, cool :)
<BluesKaj> noiesmo, I have mozilla - mplayer installed...kaffeine won't start for some reason :(
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hans> BluesKaj: I get "No stream found"
<pacman> anyone ever use a Sansa mp3 player and try and use Linux to ptu files on it and stuff
<RoC_MM_0w> Any idea why a .procmailrc file wouldn't be being read by on dapper drake?  I have postfix&procmailrc installed, and the user owns the directory and it's files.  It's totally not reading the procmailrc at all.
<noiesmo> hans, site works for me mozilla-mplayer kicks in
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, I added some symbolic links to my w32codecs folder
<hans> noiesmo: not for me, I even got the html and tried mplayer directly
<BluesKaj> noiesmo, you using FF ?
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, yes firefox
<jorge__> hi
<BluesKaj> noiesmo, what symbolic links did you add ?
<RoC_MM_0w> Anybody with procmail experience?
<ubuntu> does anyone know the link to the site that tells you how to add windows to your grub menu?
<RoC_MM_0w> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> it dosnt say how to there
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, I have unpacked w32codecs to /usr/lib/codecs
<RoC_MM_0w> It's relatively easy, the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, I then have a link from codecs to /usr/lib/win32
<hans> ubuntu http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, I also have one from codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<ubuntu> hans: thanks
<lrentz> How can you integrate Kate into konqueror.  I switched from suse to kubuntu and I got quite fond of that configurations
<Jucato> right-click Preview in Embedded Text Editor?
<lrentz> hmmm. let me see.
<BluesKaj> thanks noiesmo , installed the plugin ...it works !
<noiesmo> BluesKaj, :)
<lrentz> is there a way to preview it default.
<lrentz> open in a new tab works as well.
<RawSewage> Is it normal to have a lot of kio_file and kio_html slave socket things in the process table?
<lrentz> automatically previews it.
<lrentz> I thought that I actually got the editor in suse.
<RawSewage> whats' kdeinit
<RawSewage> can I shut off kdeinit
<RawSewage> it seems to be making lots of slave sockets
<malik_> noiesmo: how do we can i make this link?.............from /usr/lib/codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs.................?
<RawSewage> Is it normal to have a lot of kio_file and kio_html slave socket things in the process table?
<TheDebugger> cd /usr/local/lib         ln -s /usr/lib/codec
<RawSewage> kdeinit is creating a ton of slave sockets
<TheDebugger> cd /usr/local/lib         ln -s /usr/lib/codecs           ...
<hans> malik_: ln -s  /usr/lib/codecs /usr/local/lib/codecs
<malik_> thanx to all the guys who responded
<noiesmo> malik_, sorry dude was doing how to for this for my site lol
<malik_> thats okie
<malik_> i think its great thant linux has come so far
<malik_> specially for total nebiz like me
<malik_> im loving it n probably wud love it even more when i ll b able to figure out how to make opera function properly in linux
<noiesmo> malik_, yeah but opera is free as in free beer but not free open source
<vanique> okay well
<vanique> any native english speaker there ?
<vanique> :)
<crimsun> there are quite a few.
<BluesKaj> yup, several
<vanique> i just need one only for improvment of one pharse
<vanique> ;)
<BluesKaj> vanique, ask your question
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<digitalfreedom> well chit
<crazyreddwolf> hello i'm looking for some help in setting up my ftp server i ran the apt-get part that in the server guid but can't seem to get in to configure it
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crazyreddwolf> i also get a message that the zeroconf is not running so how would i get it running again
<ThePub> crazyreddwolf: do nothing of course!  it's "zero conf" afterall, right?
<crazyreddwolf> thats what it says
<crazyreddwolf> would i need it running for the other computers on my network to see the ftp server
<Whopper> hello
<ThePub> evening
<Whopper> there is a problem: when i try to boot, it says frequency out of range. I'm new, what can i do to fix this?
<crazyreddwolf> hello
<ThePub> crazyreddwolf: no clue, sorry.  haven't been paying attention.
<Whopper> well, it says 78k / 97 hz
<crazyreddwolf> hello i'm looking for some help in setting up my ftp server i ran the apt-get part that in the server guid but can't seem to get in to configure it
<crazyreddwolf> for me to finish seting up the ftp server i have running
<crazyreddwolf> but i get the message about the zeroconf
<philip> Can anyone recommend to me a simple game which I could play without much thought while listening to an audiobook
<lrentz> frozen bubbles
<Hirvinen> philip: Why not just listen?
<lrentz> true haha
<hans> or sleep?
<philip> For some reason I can listen better when I'm playing a simple game like Tron.
<crazyreddwolf> is there anyone that could help me with my dilema
<noiesmo> how can I create a text file with a list of all directories and the disk space used for each specifically my users home space
<fm-2> noiesmo: cd /home; du > space.txt
<redleader> evening folks
<redleader> got a quick question
<fm-2> shoot
<redleader> I'm attempting to play a dvd on 6.10, and the title pops up when I insert the disc (autoplay) but when I go to play it in kaffeine, it says that the disc is blank or I dont have permissions
<fm-2> ugh... brb
<noiesmo> fm-2,  cheers
<crazyreddwolf> hello i'm looking for some help in setting up my ftp server i ran the apt-get part that in the server guid but can't seem to get in to configure it
<redleader> as in : The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<digitalfreedom> where should i install java to ? or better yet where at../usr/bin? /usr/local...
<crazyreddwolf> ok then can some one point me in the right direction for help with setting up a ftp server
<crazyreddwolf> with out going to the server guid
<redleader> I'm noticing a lack of support in this "support" chan
<crazyreddwolf> i see the same thing it like they don't evn care
<redleader> ah well, back to reading the useless FAQ
<redleader> should be a party
<crazyreddwolf> true
<crazyreddwolf> i'm doing that right now
<crazyreddwolf> with getting a server running
* Whopper needs to reinstall kubuntu :(
<redleader> hows that working out for you?
<redleader> I'm just trying to watch a dvd
<crazyreddwolf> not good
<hans> crazyreddwolf: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server
<crazyreddwolf> hans i have that already and it is doing me no good
<hans> crazyreddwolf: so what is the problem?
<crazyreddwolf> redleader hows yours going
<redleader> I have no idea what I'm doing
<redleader> its great
<crazyreddwolf> i can't get the ftp server to configure
<crazyreddwolf> and i get a zeroconf message
<redleader> all I want to do is change permissions on a dvd drive
<tamacracker> Hey guys?
<crazyreddwolf> thats true
<abattoir> redleader: you have libdvdcss installed?
<crazyreddwolf> hello
<tamacracker> How do I stop a specific site from loading pop ups?
<redleader> I dont even know what that is
<abattoir> !dvd | redleader
<ubotu> redleader: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<abattoir> hmm, i guess that's too ubuntu specific...
<abattoir> wait a sec
<redleader> is it in adept?
<abattoir> redleader: install libdvdnav and libdvdread3 from adept
<abattoir> (if you have multiverse enabled)
<tamacracker> Does anyone now how to stop pop ups from a specific website when using firefox?
<tamacracker> now - know
<redleader> I have libdvdnav4 installed, is that okay?
<abattoir> redleader: once you've installed libdvdread3, go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3(preferably in a terminal)
<abattoir> redleader: yeah, install libdvdread3 too
<redleader> got both
<abattoir> redleader: ok, open up a terminal(konsole)
<redleader> k
<abattoir> redleader: cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3
<abattoir> redleader: sudo ./install-css.sh
<abattoir> redleader: (btw, doing this might be illegal in your country, check w/ local laws)
<redleader> oh... alrighty
<redleader> its installing
<abattoir> redleader: cool, try playing a dvd after that's done
<No1Viking> I must have done something really wrong here. I get new downloaded e-mails into my draft folder instead of inbox. Any ideas why?
<redleader> kaffeine crashed, I'm gonna try it again
<redleader> awesome!
<redleader> thanks!
<losguachones> alguien de chile
<redleader> I'm gonna go watch a movie, many thanks
<tamacracker> Can someone tell how I can block a specific site, please?
<crazyreddwolf> that sight is usless to me i have kubuntu 6.06 not the ubuntu 6.10
<crazy_bus> I installed normall ubuntu.  And then installed the package 'kubuntu-desktop' to get the KDE windows manager.  But for some reason KDE is different from when I got it from straight kubuntu.  The font's are different, firefox looks half GNOME, and item on the KDE menu bar flicker if you hover over them.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<noiesmo> crazy_bus, did you install kubuntu-default-settings
<chih> 
<chih> 
<Jucato> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<crazy_bus> noieesmo, apt-get install, says that I already have the latest version of kubuntu-default-settings.
<syntaxx> anyone know the md5sum of the kubuntu 6.10 i386 cd?
<Dr_willis> it should be in a file on the ftp sites syntaxx
<syntaxx> ok thanks
<[RIP] d3jake> okay, if when starting up the install of the newest version of Kubuntu, I get this on the top of the screen: Loading /casper/vmlinuz ... isolinux:Disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9F <= What' does that mean?
<syntaxx> Dr_willis: when i check defect the cd it says checksum 1 failed.. but the md5sum is correct that would be burn error right?
<Dr_willis> sounds likely.. or you are checking the cd wrong
<Dr_willis> or got the wrong md5sum file :)
<syntaxx> i downloaded the file here http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<syntaxx> the kubuntu desktop i386
<[RIP] d3jake> `I did too
<Dr_willis> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e  kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<syntaxx> anyone know a good m5sum checker for windows?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I installed Opera - and somehow its set to the default browser
<Dr_willis> syntaxx,  i recall one that put 'check md5sum' in the right click menus under windows.
<Dr_willis> but i aint used it in ages
<syntaxx> ok
<[RIP] d3jake> is it my turn to ask a question..?
<Dr_willis> you just did.. care to ask another. :)
<digitalfreedom> !java
<[RIP] d3jake> :p
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[RIP] d3jake> okay, if when starting up the install of the newest version of Kubuntu, I get this on the top of the screen: Loading /casper/vmlinuz ...isolinux:Disk  error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9F <= What' does that mean?
<Dr_willis> Your cd/disk is bad most likely.
<Dr_willis> burnt wrong/bad download/or somthing similer
<[RIP] d3jake> aww
<Dr_willis> hence the use of the term 'Disk  error' :)
<[RIP] d3jake> though I did order one...though I was told that the version that you can order is old?
<Dr_willis> its possible the cd/dvd drive is flakey..
<Dr_willis> the ones they send are the LTS version. so its the 'long term support' version
<Dr_willis> You can upgrade from it to the latest
<[RIP] d3jake> so..?
<Dr_willis> It also can take some time to get to you.
<[RIP] d3jake> heh
<[RIP] d3jake> couplea weeks?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard some times several months. :)
<Dr_willis> but i normally download the images
<[RIP] d3jake> that i did... though I"ll probably set up the download on a diffrent computer...
<ThePub> last time I looked at the page it said it could be as much as 12 weeks
<[RIP] d3jake>  O_O
<[RIP] d3jake> this comp likes to randomly stop downloading when I set it up to download overnight
<Dr_willis> or go to the latest bookstore and find a linux magazine with the cds
<ThePub> just do a network install using grub for windows :)
<[RIP] d3jake> ``net install? I've heard of Grub, but that's about all I know...
<[RIP] d3jake> but Windows I know alot about :)
<ThePub> couple months back I did that with dapper and it worked like a charm.  takes modifying your windows boot sequence though, and unless you know something about windows boot sequences and grub can be a real pain.  forget I suggested it :)
<[RIP] d3jake> ah, sounds good :)
<ThePub> but it allows a person to install w/o needing to burn/write any disks.  which was a lifesaver for me ;)
<[RIP] d3jake> ah, then again I don't really want to mess with my boot start up thingie...
<[RIP] d3jake> I'll try to get a new CD burned, I"ll come back in here, whether it works or not
<[RIP] d3jake> talk to y'all later
<ThePub> thanks for the warning?
<Dr_willis> Grub is one of those tools thats worth  reading/learning/and learning well.
<ThePub> isn't that true?  it's one of those tools that you don't think anything about until you need it, and that's just about the time you wish you knew a bit more about it :)
<ThePub> all new linux users should be made to use Lilo first.. just so there is an appreciation of what Grub offers ^^
<campbch> ello
<ThePub> evening
<digitalfreedom> hi
<campbch> are there problems occurring with the flash player? i can't get any sound periodically :(
<campbch> like, now-ish
<campbch> is there any way to reload it? it should work based on the content, it's just youtube
<digitalfreedom> which brwoser?
<ThePub> stop and start your browser :)
<campbch> firefox
<campbch> i stopped, started, stopped x, restarted, which im sure does the sound
<campbch> it's still not doing anything
<campbch> im definately not muted :p
<campbch> and other sound, .ogg files and such work
<campbch> :o
<campbch> does it stop and start things differently?
<campbch> i did it again, and now it works :o
<campbch> disproving the literal definition of insanity
<ThePub> maybe you should make a sacrifice to the adobe gods?
<malik_> hello ppl............can some one tell me plz how to fix or restore my desktop theme back to system default in kubuntu ..................i was fiddling with it n now it looks like really bed version of win98
<abattoir> malik_: you mean the widget style?
<abattoir> malik_: or the colour?
<malik_> everything has gone haywire.............i have fixed the blue color bar at the top of the page but actual page n text on it are not recoverd yet
<abattoir> on top of which page?
<malik_> they r very bland..........not like shiny n spiffy when i installed linux
<abattoir> malik_: could you post a screenshot?
<abattoir> malik_: at imageshack.us, for example
<malik_> i can but how do i do that?..........do i have to have amembership?
<abattoir> malik_: no it's free
<ThePub> malik_: go into the control panel
<ThePub> expand appearance and  themes
<ThePub> click on theme manager
<ThePub> choose a theme on the left side of the right panel :)
<malik_> oki im in theme manager
<ThePub> those are all the basic ones that come with theme
<ThePub> with kde
<malik_> yea i know that much but ...........its very bland now
<ThePub> so what's diff?
<malik_> b4 pages were nice n shiny n spiffy
<ThePub> all the "spiffy" features are under the appearances section.. for the most part ^_^
<malik_> now they are greyish
<ThePub> web pages?
<malik_> yes
<malik_> abattor: here is the screenshot...................... http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1oe5.png
<ThePub> malik_: expand internet and network, then web browser and you may wish to look under fonts
<ThePub> malik_: in fact.. if you go down all those different options and just hit the "defaults" button.. they'll all go back to the default :)
<intelikey> or logout and rm ~/.kde -r       resets most everything
<malik_> would that even reset my plugin settings too? and the icons on the panel bar too?
<intelikey> plugins for ?    pannel yes.
<malik_> plugins formultimedia in konqi
<malik_> plugins for multimedia in konqi
<intelikey> yeah
<malik_> u mean it wud or it wudnt?
<malik_> im bit confused
<intelikey> it should
<malik_> bugger
<malik_> that means im stuffed
<DennisTT> Hi
<DennisTT> I'm wondering how much swap space I should allocate for my Kubuntu
<malik_> aussie aussie aussie.........................
<malik_> lets see if some one can reply
<intelikey> heavy ram usage would be in the line of 1+g    medium usage  190m to 900m       and light ram usage  12m to 128m     so figure that as real ram plus swap space DennisTT
<DennisTT> Thanks
<intelikey> without doing major hacking about 12m is as light as i can run ubuntu linux      an ultra-light truely minimalist linux can be as small as 64k ram    but is generally about 4m.   didn't figure that would apply tho.
<intelikey> specally seeing that i found it impossable to boot a default ubuntu kernel in 4m    the kernel + initrd wont uncompress in that amount of space.
<intelikey> which is propper,   uncompress or decompress ?
<Hawkwind> Decompress
<Hawkwind> There is no such word as uncompress
<intelikey> poppycock.
<Hawkwind> Could have answered your own question by going to google.com and typing   define:uncompress
<intelikey> so you say google doesn't know about uncompressed things ?      oh well that's just another shortcomming of google.
<Dr_willis> you uncompress the .zip. but the diver underwent decompression :)
<genii> Hello. Is anyone aware of a precompiled kernel with sshd? I'm doing netboots, want to monitor the stations without a mess of KVM etc
<intelikey> Dr_willis actually i think you decompress the .zip  but it is afterwards uncompressed....
<intelikey> i could be wrong.
<NewNovice> Any help here on changing the monitor power-off time from the default (5 min) such that the change stays through a reboot? (desktop use)
<NewNovice> running dapper
<intelikey> NewNovice if you can reset a box without it waking the monitor there is something wrong with the hardware.
<genii> I believe his issue is that he can set it to turn off in whatever time, but that the change gets wiped next time he starts the system
<intelikey> NewNovice i'm saying it can't be done.    let he who will prove me wrong.
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me with something in the gimp?
<intelikey> genii ah youre probably right.
<NewNovice> genii: correct.
<intelikey> NewNovice ok how do you change it to begin with ?
<intelikey> an init script can set things at boot time.
<NewNovice> I can change the time, and it sticks only for that X session.
<genii> NewNovice I think you need to set another option that saves your session.
<NewNovice> Changed using system settings
<NewNovice> OK how?
<intelikey> mmmmm ok that's kcontrol.     mmmm   save session as default ?
<genii> Unfortunately I'm not on a  KDE box right now to go find it :( But if you poke around I'm sure it's not extremely hidden
<NewNovice> How do I get to kcontrol?  I thought that was replaced by system settings.
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: uncompress is *not* a word.  It does not exist.  It's always been *decompress*.  You decompress a compressed file, and the diver underwent decompression
<genii> hawkwind - I agree with you.
<intelikey> Hawkwind we use it too much for it to "not exist"  google is wrong.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I never said google doesn't know about uncompressed things.  I stated, uncompress is *not* a word, as google could have told you that
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Believe what you want, but it's been incorrect for years and years
<intelikey> and new words are born every day.
<intelikey> computer isn't a word.
<genii> well, uncompress is a word. For instance, you can have an uncompressed file which has not been previously compressed. Therefore it cannot be stated to be decompressed.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Computer is a word.  google.com and type   define:computer
<Hawkwind> genii: That's still decompressed
<genii> hah so true
<intelikey> but webster's dictionary doesn't list it.  so it's not a word.     point being what you use for the authority on the issue makes all the differance.
<Hawkwind> uncompressed is in no dictionary at this current time.  If it's not in Websters then it's not a word
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Yes it most certainly does
<intelikey> and i don't count google as an anthority on ... well much of anything except search engines
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Sounds like you better learn to use dictionary.com before you speak
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Then that's where your problem lies
<genii> Does anyone know ehre to find precompiled kernels with certain feature sets? I need an installation kernel for netboot installs which will let me ssh into that box.
<intelikey> Hawkwind no not my problem.
<ThePub> Using Webster's to determine a words' validity is like basing contemporary history on a geologic history framework.
<intelikey> ThePub so you agree with me....
<Hawkwind> ThePub: Thta's how it's done.  If it's not in the Websters or Meriams, then it's not recognized as a word.  It's been that way for many years now
<ThePub> Maybe if a person wants to naively argue a point, sure.
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me do a transparent layer in gimp
<Hawkwind> Look up the word funner.  It's not a word, and it's also not in any dictionary
<NewNovice> How do I get to kcontrol?  I thought that was replaced by system settings.(dapper)
<ThePub> I think you'll find that the popular vernacular will hold more sway outside if the five or so people per college campus who use the dictionary rule.  ;)
<Hawkwind> RoKFiT: Tried #Gimp ?
<genii> Alternately a method to pre-execute or insert a kernel module for sshd
<RoKFiT> yeah, no one is replying
<ThePub> RoKFiT: create a new layer and set it to transparent.. it's not hard :)
<RoKFiT> ThePub, how?
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: there should be a layer option for transparent.
<ThePub> open the "Layers" window and click on the "New Layer" button
<unix_infidel> its just like Photoshop since like PS6.0
<RoKFiT> under transparency there are like 5 different options for layers
<RoKFiT> add color to alpha or add to alpha
* genii thinks about gimpshop
<ThePub> you're making it too difficult.
<intelikey> un- is of much wider application, and is attached at will to almost any adjective, or participle used adjectively, or adverb, from and is also, but less freely, prefixed to nouns.   <--- noah webster on un-    so uncompressed is as valid as unleaded or unused or any other word that we apply it to...
<ThePub> go to the dialogs menu, click on layers
<weswh-> where do i go to change my network settings? (i want to give myself a static ip)
<RoKFiT> okay
<ThePub> in the new layers window, click on "new layer" (looks like a page in lower-right corner)
<ThePub> under "layer fill type" click "Transparency"
<genii> weswh you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ThePub> click "ok"
<ThePub> delete old layer
<RoKFiT> why can i not edit the tranparency of an existing layer?
<ThePub> bada bing, bada boom, presto changeo.. problemo solved
<intelikey> the fact that google doesn't find uncompressed doesn't mean it's not a word.    absense of evidance is not evidance of absense    if all the uses of un-  were listed the dictionary would be almost twice as large.
<ThePub> intelikey: there is a difference between words and bad english though.
<Dr_willis> unbeliveable!
<Dr_willis> :)
* intelikey wonders what google says about " unbeliveable "
<RoKFiT> thep
<Dr_willis> understandable
<Dr_willis> :)
<RoKFiT> ThePub: read what i wrote
<Dr_willis> is 'derstandable' a word?
<ThePub> RoKFiT: maybe you can.. but I don't know.  Maybe check out a gimp channel or mailing list or howto for more specific stuff.
<RoKFiT> why can't i make an existing layer semi trans..
* genii wonders what google says about "evidance"
<RoKFiT> i am in gimp
<RoKFiT> idk how
<intelikey> Dr_willis hehhe
<RoKFiT> nobody is responding
<weswh-> genii - no graphical tool?
<ThePub> RoKFiT: it's IRC and probably a under-used or cared-for channel.  don't sweat it, don't expect miracles and don't expect instant gratification.
<Dr_willis> 'expect the unexpected'
<ThePub> RoKFiT: I know there's some pretty extensive books on the gimp homepage.
<Dr_willis> unless thats not a word.
<RoKFiT> i'll check the forums
<Dr_willis> 'unless' theres another..!
<genii> weswh Well there likely is but I'm a command-line guy. It's not that difficult, there are scores of examples out there. You can use konsole from X and it's not so painful
<ThePub> So anyhow, someone said something about "funner".  Which is not a word, it's a violation of the English language ruleset.
<weswh-> genii - do i have to set all of the information, or can i let dhcp handle any of it? like, do i need to give it dns
<weswh-> i see some examples that seem to exclude dns
<intelikey> enough with the unwarrented undesirable and uneducated uses of un.....
<intelikey> down with the UN
<RoKFiT> ThePub: what is the url?
<genii> wes - 1 minute, I'll ssh into a boxen and pull an example for you
<ThePub> weswh-: kcontrol -> internet & network -> network settings doesn't work for you?
<Dr_willis> funner is not? but funnier is?
<genii> There ya go :) A graphical interface
<ThePub> RoKFiT: gimp.org I'd imagine.
<Dr_willis> I recall a paper out years ago about re-engineering english. :) really irked the english majors.. would of put a lot of them out of a job.
<Dr_willis> +good ++good.
<ThePub> lol
<RoKFiT> nothing about transparencies in the how to, and i'm not buying a book
<weswh-> i don't see Kcontrol? i see Kinfo..
<intelikey> Dr_willis i don't speak english anyway,  :)
<intelikey> very few of us do.
<ThePub> RoKFiT: then wait on irc, search the web, or wait patiently here I suppose.  I have given you the sum total of my experience on gimp and transpariencies.  It's worked for years for me that way :)
<Dr_willis> 'us'? Egads! you are one of 'them!'
<genii> wes - Anyhow basically you just replace "dhcp" with "static" then below that you put "address x.x.x.x" "netmask x.x.x.x" "default-router x.x.x.x" all on separate lines with appropriate values.
<ThePub> I don't speak English either.  I'm American, we speak Mutt.
<intelikey> us and them, we and they, why does it all come down to black and white like that.....
<RoKFiT> ThePub: well with your method, do you know how to adjust the amount of transparency?
<genii> wes - and without the quotes around the lines
<ubuntu> hello everone...trying to get this demo disk to install anyone care to kill a few minutes with me?
<ThePub> I really wish konversation didn't use the visited link color for lines that have your name in them :(
<intelikey> ubuntu not at all
<darkangel_> hi! I need help with my sound card, i tried to compile alsa driver byt i had problems with that and now I can't heard anything, someone could helpe me please?
<ThePub> RoKFiT: hmm, haven't tried that for years.. let me check something.
<Dr_willis> 'what' demo disk?
<genii> darkangel Which chipset?
<darkangel_> via 8237 genii
<ubuntu> you know the disc that has linux on it without installing it first
<ThePub> RoKFiT: you're not looking for transparency but a solid mask, right?
<genii> darkangel thats not a soundcard chipset
<Dr_willis> ubuntu - you are refering to the Kubuntu "Live cd" ?
<ubuntu> yeah a live cd
<ubuntu> thats it
<RoKFiT> ThePub: no i want to make it 50 percent transparent to see the layer behind it partially
<darkangel_> well it's the south brige
<genii> darkangel Most likely some ESS chipset. You should open your box and look at what ist says on the largest chip there.
<max_> can someone give me the lionk to the site that tells you how to add a windows entry to a
<max_> Grub
<Dr_willis> max_,  an example is in the grub's menu.lst config file
<Dr_willis> :)
<ThePub> RoKFiT: in the layers window check out opacity maybe :)
<Dr_willis> i normally uncomment it - to put 'windows' at the top grub entry
<RoKFiT> thanks
<intelikey> eeeek  a massive outage......
<genii> darkangel I mean the largest chip on the soundcard, or it may be on the motherboard but it controls the sound, etc
<xsacha> goodbye world
<max_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> well when the net splits i think i'll split from it....
<RoKFiT> lol ThePub it was there the whole time
<RoKFiT> lol
<ThePub> there's a difference between being transparent and opaque
<Dr_willis> i got parts/joins hidden.. i never see net splits
<ThePub> I'll take some cherries on my netsplit!
<genii> Well that was exciting
<darkangel_> genii what can I do for fix my alsa driver?
<RoKFiT> open image as new layer
<ThePub> RoKFiT: I'm really in no position to give much advice about GIMP.  Last time I seriously used it the program was competing with MS Paint.  :)
<RoKFiT> paste as new layer, HOW!!??!
<digitalfreedom> FYI yahoo is back up
<ThePub> digitalfreedom: Yahooooooooo for Yahoo!
<ThePub> ?
<digitalfreedom> hahaha
<DennisTT> How do you restart the x server?
<genii> darkangel The best thing is to first find what hardware your soundcard is based on. Then when you are sure it is the right chipset, you can choose a module for it, and then add it in to /etc/modules
<Hawkwind> DennisTT: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ThePub> RoKFiT: if you paste something into an image and create a new layer, the floating object becomes a layer.
<Hawkwind> DennisTT: killall kdm, telinit3, killall X, many other ways
<digitalfreedom> wtf
<RoKFiT> oh sweet
<RoKFiT> thanks
<genii> darkangel i had to do this with an ESS1869 souncard recently
<digitalfreedom> mass boot?
<ThePub> RoKFiT: now please, do some exploration on your own.
<RoKFiT> will do, thank oyu
<DennisTT> digitalfreedom: They're restarting the servers
<RoKFiT> :D
<RoKFiT> you*
<digitalfreedom> oh
<DennisTT> They announced it earlier today
<ThePub> RoKFiT: The GIMP follows many Photoshop-isms.
<wes_> ThePub: what do you think of the azureus native code version?
<RoKFiT> it didn't with the layer thing
<ThePub> wes_: idk, never used it.
<ThePub> RoKFiT: depends on the version you're used to I suppose :)
<wes_> i have to get sun java to use the regular one right
* ThePub shrugs
<digitalfreedom> java bleh
<ThePub> Never used another java myself.  Sun FTW.
<RoKFiT> i will figure it out, but thanks for the help
<RoKFiT> how do i change open with file types in system settings?
<ThePub> Especially Groovy + Java :)
<RoKFiT> i found it
<ThePub> yipee.. kmail finally decided to thread my inbox!  :)
<digitalfreedom> alright
<ThePub> only took a restart of my computer.
<darkangel_> genii I foun wich was my sound controller AC97 Audio Controller
<ThePub> hmm, is there a setting I'm missing?  kde seems to think there's a panel on my second monitor at the top.  it exapands windows fine, but I'm unable to drag unmaximized windows all the way to the top of the desktop.
<DennisTT> Kubuntu runs the hard drive surprisingly quiet
<digitalfreedom> my HDD's spin like made
<digitalfreedom> they zing all the time
<digitalfreedom> mad*
<DennisTT> But I don't get why my desktop doesn't "fit" the monitor
<DennisTT> it always scrolls like 20px down
<ThePub> digitalfreedom: swap is not memory! :D
<genii> darkangel OK.. AC97 is only a kind of standard. You still need to find who actually makes it so you know what chips it needs drivers for.
<DennisTT> when my mouse is at the bottom
<digitalfreedom> i got plenty of ram
<DennisTT> and when my mouse goes to the top, it scrolls the whole desktop up 20px
<DennisTT> Ok make that like 100 pixels
<DennisTT> lol
<darkangel_> digitalfreedom I have problems with my sound card
<digitalfreedom> chk yer pm's
<digitalfreedom> and how to post ppl's names like that?
<wes_> azureus says i am using java 1.4.2 which is not compatible - how do i switch to the 'right' java?
<digitalfreedom> do a !java and see the pages
<digitalfreedom> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<digitalfreedom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<genii> darkangel - can you type in sudo lspci and tell me what it says by pasting it to the pastebin?
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkangel_> sorry I'm new and I don't understand what exactry do you want me to paste :(
<digitalfreedom> da open konsole type lspci
<edgy> Hi, I am subscribed to a mailing list via my google account but kmail doesn't bring the message I sent to the list myself thought it brings others messages properly. Is there an option needs to be tweaked in kmail or gmail to bring them?
<darkangel_> I did it
<digitalfreedom> copy/paste all that
<darkangel_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge
<digitalfreedom> oh god
<darkangel_> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge
<darkangel_> 00:09.0 Communication controller: Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp (w/Handset) Modem (rev 01)
<darkangel_> 00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<genii> bleh
<darkangel_> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<darkangel_> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<digitalfreedom> big bleh
<genii> Please, use the pastebin darkangel
<darkangel_> 00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<darkangel_> 00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<abattoir_> darkangel_: please do not paste here
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkangel_> 00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<notech> lol
<darkangel_> 00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
<digitalfreedom> lol
<darkangel_> 00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South] 
<darkangel_> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<darkangel_> 00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<darkangel_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<digitalfreedom> just find the audio part
<genii> LOL
<digitalfreedom> thats all we need
<genii> OK I see the relevant part in there
<genii> Give me a minute to do some research on it
<digitalfreedom> good cause i was laughing so hard i missed it
<digitalfreedom> ROFL
<notech> should maybe say lspci | grep -i audio next time :)
<digitalfreedom> maybe
<digitalfreedom> lol
<genii-away> yes, my bad
<digitalfreedom> its all good tho
<prophitinc> need help finding the fstab and mtab files on here
<genii> darkangel - You need the via82cxxx module.
<digitalfreedom> for fstab just do cat /etc/fstab
<prophitinc> says cant mount to second harddrive
<digitalfreedom> from the konsole
<prophitinc> is that the one i need to change?
<digitalfreedom> i dont know thats how you look at it tho
<darkangel_> ok how can I get It? :(
<prophitinc> i need to mount to another drive
<digitalfreedom> google DA is an awsome tool
<genii> darkangel - please do a lsmod |grep via82cxxx and put the results in the pastebin - DO NOT CUT AND PASTE THEM HERE
<digitalfreedom> no mount from konsole?
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prophitinc> no from storage media
<prophitinc> how would i do that
<darkangel_> ok sorry but I'm learning :(
<digitalfreedom> yes DA we know its cute really
<genii> darkangel Thats OK we were all newbies once
<digitalfreedom> i love linux just for this
<digitalfreedom> you HAVE to learn and RTFM
<digitalfreedom> its gr8
<genii> :)
<prophitinc> no a harddrive
<prophitinc> says cant mount cause couldnt find it in fstab or mtab
<prophitinc> i did and i found it
<digitalfreedom> ok
<digitalfreedom> is it a backup hdd?
<genii> darkangel by the way it may not find anything when you do that. If so just say
<prophitinc> but still i did this last time and had to change something in the folder but what do i change and where did the folder go
<digitalfreedom> im lost
<darkangel_> :( ok I got the result but how do I paste it? I opend the window for pasting but It says: Make a correction, what's wrong?
<digitalfreedom> i couldnt get to my 2nd hdd and i gave up
<DennisTT> How can I install Firefox on Kubuntu?
<prophitinc> i cant give up
<digitalfreedom> dennis apt-get install firefox
<genii> Dennis apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<digitalfreedom> hahaha
<notech> prophitinc: where is located in the ide chain?
<digitalfreedom> gennii is on top of it
<digitalfreedom> genii
<prophitinc> what do you mean notech
<darkangel_> I have firefox genii
<darkangel_> ahh sorry it's for denny
<notech> prophitinc: primary master, primary slave, etc
<prophitinc> linux is on hdd1 and the drive i need to mount is on hdd0
<prophitinc> linux is the secondary drive
<genii> proph Thats not another drive.
<prophitinc> how do i get to the fstab and mtab folders
<prophitinc> sure it is...
<notech> lost me. a drive has no partition number unless something changed in kubuntu
<digitalfreedom> i told you cat /etc/fstab from konsole
<genii> No, if it was hda or hdb or hdc it would ne another dirve
<prophitinc> linux is on an 8gb bigfoot and the other drive is an 80gb western digital im sure they are different
<genii> hdd1 hdd2 hdd3 etc are all partitions on the same drive
<notech> prophitinc: hda is primary master, hdb is primary slave, etc
<prophitinc> linux is on hdb and the other is hda
<genii> There should not even be a hdd0 since they start at 1
<prophitinc> ok gotch now...sorry
<notech> and which are you trying to mount?
<prophitinc> well i have hdd0 hdd1 hdd3
<prophitinc> hdd2
<prophitinc> to the 80gb
<prophitinc> hda
<digitalfreedom> so try mount /dev/dd2
<digitalfreedom> hdd2
<digitalfreedom> hda w/e
<digitalfreedom> i need a drink
<prophitinc> will that be a permenant mount?
<notech> hdd2 would, should be, the second partition on the secondary slave
<digitalfreedom> im giving up
<digitalfreedom> im just gonna watch
<notech> digitalfreedom: am i wrong?
<digitalfreedom> no its not you
<digitalfreedom> no no no
<notech> heh, ok
<genii> darkangel - So anyhow. Something that may help with your sound problem. Open up the file /etc/modules and add to the bottom "via82cxxx"  without the quotes. Next time you boot it will load that module.
<digitalfreedom> how do you do that
<notech> do what?
<digitalfreedom> put ppl's names in front like that
<digitalfreedom> its been since i used irc
<digitalfreedom> years*
<genii> I just type em in :)
<notech> in xchat just type the first letter or 2 and hit tab for auto complation
<genii> (since I'm somewhat anal)
<digitalfreedom> sweet
<notech> completion
<unix_lappy> evenin'
<notech> genii: you type too fast then :)
<genii> Yeah sometimes
<digitalfreedom> notech: i did it
<digitalfreedom> thank you
<digitalfreedom> it works in Konversation too
<genii> I'm using chatzilla so I dunno if it has those features
<notech> digitalfreedom: kewl :)
<notech> digitalfreedom: just watch it it when there are several nicks that start the same, it'll get you. sometimes you need to hit tab more than once
<digitalfreedom> i noticed that
<notech> lol
<digitalfreedom> i like using keyboard shortcuts anyway...ppl are like wow when you alt+tab through open windows
<digitalfreedom> lol
<darkangel_> genii i did it, so what exactly is going to happen when I boot?
<digitalfreedom> your computer will melt
<digitalfreedom> j/k it should load the module nd you should have sound
<digitalfreedom> if that was the problem
<genii> darkangel When you boot the module which is for the chipset of your soundcard will be loaded into the kernel. So after you get into KDE the speaker icon should be active
<digitalfreedom> yeah what i said
<digitalfreedom> lol genii just adds more stuff
<genii> darkangel if it does not work first time you may need to specify irq dma and some other stuff in there after. But hopefully it will work first time with defaults
<darkangel_> I hope so :( well if not I think I'm going to be here asking you crying for help :(
<genii> I'll be around :)
<genii> darkangel - before you leave hangon a minute
<darkangel_> ok
<genii> darkangel - Since you will need to reboot anyhow... when the box powers up go into bios and look up the info about what irq, dma and so on the sound is using (if it is on your motherboard which likely it is). then you will have that handy if it needs to be put in hte /etc/modules
<genii> If you need to put that stuff I will be around to help you still
<digitalfreedom> im making popocorn
<genii> OK again I'll ask about my prob LOL - anyone know how to ssh into a headless machine during a netboot install?
<digitalfreedom> 0.o
<darkangel_> sorry I don't understand.... If it is not enough my english is not so good but in es chanel anyone helped me, could you tell me again what is going to happen but easier to underderstan please, sorry for be so stupid :(
<digitalfreedom> your gonna have sound
<notech> how could you? if it's still on install then no ssh server has been started
<digitalfreedom> if you dont have sound then come back in here
<digitalfreedom> cha cha
<darkangel_> ok so I'll reboot my pc and I'll tell you what happened
<genii> darkangel - You need to reboot your computer for the change in /etc/modules to take effect. When you reboot, before the computer begins loading, you should hit "del" or "f1" etc to go into the BIOS. In the bios you should try to find where the settings for your onboard devices are. You need to look at what interrupt, DMA and other info it gives about that and then write this down.
<genii> notech Well I think there may a couple ways to do this
<genii> 1- get a kernel with sshd compiled in
<genii> 2 - use a pre-execute sommand to insert it as a module
<notech> sshd is a server, don't believe that can be compiled in. not like itts a module
<digitalfreedom> very advanced
<genii> Well, nfs can be compiled in.
<digitalfreedom> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<digitalfreedom> wow it came up
<notech> good point. never heard of it done with sshd, would be interesting
<genii> heh :)
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me get giFT to connect with apollon?
<notech> althhough nfs isn't exactly a server as far as i know
<genii> my current prob is I have 2000 systems to netboot and install and thats a *LOT* of keyboards/monitors/mice etc to have laying around to monitor the process
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards one is pci other is onboard how do i make my one of them as the default one?
<genii> nfsd is a server. debian provides a nfs-kernel but I dunno about ssh-kernel
<genii> I was toying with building a custom initrd.gz which would have the proper stuff on it but mkinitrd is such a pain in the ass
<digitalfreedom> more sound card stuff
<digitalfreedom> wel lyou can disable one or the other i suppose
<genii> ajopaul - if you're not using both at once I'd suggest disabling the one on your motherboard
<genii> LOL dig
<digitalfreedom> lol
<digitalfreedom> gr8 minds babe
<digitalfreedom> lol
<notech> genii: not finding anything on google about a ssh-kernel
<genii> damn
<RoKFiT> what do i have to do to be able to play wmv's
<genii> There is a way intftpd to insert stuff to execute before the installer and preseed stuff goes. I may have to do it somehow this way
<genii> more PITA reading howtos etc
<prophitinc> anyone know how to get into the root account
<genii> yes
<digitalfreedom> yep
<genii> sudo passwd
<prophitinc> sudo
<prophitinc> ok
<genii> then change it to whatever you like
<digitalfreedom> or sudo -u -i root
<digitalfreedom> then password
<digitalfreedom> or open a root shell
<digitalfreedom> and then type rm -r /home
<digitalfreedom> MWWAAHAHAHAH
<genii> heh
<digitalfreedom> no dont type that
<notech> shouldn't really do that, noob's don't know any better and will do it before you can say don't
<digitalfreedom> i know but i cant resist
<genii> you know, onetime by accident I installed a program which needed to be installed as it's user. But I did it as root. In the installer it had somewhere "cd / && rm -R *"
<digitalfreedom> i have messed my system up so bad sometimes
<digitalfreedom> with one mouse click i dropped the ext3 off
<digitalfreedom> and got kernel oanic
<digitalfreedom> on the restart
<notech> so why have others mess up theirs?
<digitalfreedom> when you first get linux its hard
<genii> "with great power comes great responsibility"
<digitalfreedom> no exe's?
<digitalfreedom> hahaha
<digitalfreedom> and the most is whats a tarball?
<notech> even harder when someone tells you to wipe the /home
<Phoenix7477> lol
<notech> thankfully you left of the -f
<digitalfreedom> yeh i know i feel bad now but he hanst left the chat yet
<genii> prophitinc - You should probably not mess with logging in as root. Do everything by sudo
<digitalfreedom> i left it out and you just old it
<digitalfreedom> told
<digitalfreedom> yes duo is best
<digitalfreedom> sudo
<digitalfreedom> some ppl wil type in anything to see wht happens i know i did
<notech> digitalfreedom: true, i did. but wasn't given in a complete command :)
<digitalfreedom> i know no thats good too
<genii> something interesting: if you login as a regular user then execute rsync by way of sudo the files get transferred into the regular users ownership not root
<notech> usually the users that say 'what will that do' are eithher wise or been gotten by a given command before. heh
<genii> I found this out the hard way
<digitalfreedom> ouch genii
<genii> I wonder if darkangel's sound is back on :)
<notech> yeah, because even as sudo you are still the user, just given power to run a root command
<digitalfreedom> they aint back yet so maybe something happend
<notech> probably getting irq's, dma's, i/o addresses of all devices :)
<digitalfreedom> hopefully anyway
<RoKFiT> ThePub: you here?
<RoKFiT> wmv support for kaffeine... does anyone know how?
<genii> I wonder if I'll have to walk him through how to navigate his bios... I hope not. This stuff can get tedious
<notech> guess i'll go watch Stargate. have a good one.
<digitalfreedom> yeah even more when you cant see the screen they are looking at
<digitalfreedom> peace NT
<genii> yup
<digitalfreedom> get the single malt whiskey out genii
<genii> I think I'll smoke something instead :)
<digitalfreedom> yeah now were talking
<digitalfreedom> ganga good windows bad
<genii> oh something just occurred to me...about firefox etc
<digitalfreedom> its better than IE?
<genii> anyone know how to specify to use xmms etc to play a url that starts mms://thisplacewithmusic.example
<digitalfreedom> mine does it by default
<digitalfreedom> after i installed xmms
<genii> right now I'm getting some error about unknown protocol etc
<genii> Hmm maybe I'll purge xmms and reinstall it then
<genii> My friends do a web radio site but I can't get it on linux right now
<digitalfreedom> try eh properties downloads view and edit actions
<digitalfreedom> then change action
<genii> Hmm maybe I'll do that. The problemmatic url is  mms://69.17.158.118/broadcast   can you get it to play normally? I know he uses windoze stuff as a backend, thought that might be the underlying issue
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me play wmv's in kaffeine?
<digitalfreedom> take the mms off the url
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards one is pci other is onboard how do i make my one of them as the default one?
<genii> something about one of them to be soundcard0 but I forget where to set that
* genii ponders or is it sound-slot0 ?
<digitalfreedom> did we just go over this
<digitalfreedom> my movies wont play all the way neither i get the fbi warning and then it stops
<genii> Probably some regional settings crap
<abattoir_> digitalfreedom: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<DennisTT> Hey
<DennisTT> I'm trying to edit my Sharing - System Settings
<DennisTT> And it asks me to click on the Administrator mode button
<DennisTT> And I click it
<DennisTT> And it pops up: Su returned with an error.
<DennisTT> What am I supposed to do?
<digitalfreedom> no but i just read that on the kaff page AB
<digitalfreedom> im getting it now
<abattoir> DennisTT: it doesn't prompt you for a password?
<DennisTT> Nope it just pops up with "Su returned with an error."
<genii> odd that su and not sudo
<abattoir> DennisTT: did you modify /etc/sudoers?
<DennisTT> Nope
<DennisTT> I'm going to restart and see if that fixes it
<abattoir> DennisTT: try a sudo command in a terminal
<abattoir> DennisTT: you should get a more descripted error
<DennisTT> Ok I will in a minute
<genii> You may want to try apt-get remove --purge su && apt-get install su
<genii> I think it could still be a separate package than sudo
<RoKFiT> adept_manager and updater keep closing after i've added a repository
<RoKFiT> E: Type 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> put deb before it
<vorpal_> RoKFiT: it needs a deb
<vorpal_> genii: beat me to it
<genii> :)
<genii> sorry
<RoKFiT> Still I get... The APT Database could not be opened!  This may be caused my incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<genii> try first apt-get update
<genii> could be no databse exists yet
<RoKFiT> removing the line fixed it
<DennisTT> Ok the restart seemed to fix it
<DennisTT> Thanks abattoir anyway
<RoKFiT> but how can i get kaffeine to play .wmv files?
<abattoir> DennisTT: np
<abattoir> !codecs | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> since wmv format is microsoft proprietary I suspect you'll have to wait til someone reverse engineers the codec
<abattoir> RoKFiT: follow the links.... unless you use amd64
<RoKFiT> i use amd64
<abattoir> RoKFiT: oh, then wmv9 doesn't work afaik
<digitalfreedom> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<digitalfreedom> nice one
<RoKFiT> anything else i can use?
<MistaED> wmv plays with the latest mplayer and i think vlc, with open source codecs
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: install 'build-essential'
<RoKFiT> nothing for kaffeine?
<_goofy_> im having problem streaming video off a usb hdd any one have a clue
<genii> mplayer is likely best bet
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: in either adept or through 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<RoKFiT> nothing for kaffeine?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: i think a 32-bit chroot is the only option
<digitalfreedom> awsime
<digitalfreedom> ty
<genii> RoK you may want to check sourceforge but I'm doubtful
<RoKFiT> do i just have to wait?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: i've tried both vlc and mplayer, neither play wmv9 stuff for me
<RoKFiT> so...
<RoKFiT> just wait?
<RoKFiT> heh, when will one be released?
<abattoir> RoKFiT: wait for what?
<RoKFiT> a w32 codec for kaffeine
<abattoir> RoKFiT: for microsoft to port it to 64-bit?
<genii> You may want to try something like a windows exe codec for wmv that can support the -d (decompress to raw) then execute it in wine
<RoKFiT> no to install a plugin for kaffeine to play wmv
<abattoir> no wine in 64-bit as well :)
<RoKFiT> just a wmv plugin for kaffeine
<genii> geez that sucks
<vorpal_> abattoir: why would the codec matter if its run on 64 or 32 bit archatecture?
<genii> probably because code-base for wine is intel based
<abattoir> vorpal_: because those are 32-bit windows binaries
* vorpal_ nods
<RoKFiT> so my options are mplayer or vlc and none for kaffeine?
<genii> RoK I have a minute or 2 here. I'll look around for something if you can hangon
<RoKFiT> thanks
<RoKFiT> yeah i saw on the forums people use gstreamer
<MistaED> where's the multiarch ubuntu support for apt? :P i reckon there should be an option to have amd64 but have 32-bit programs where it is really needed like codecs/browsers for flash, etc.
<RoKFiT> i don't want to do anything illegal though
<abattoir> MistaED: they are waiting for dpkg(hence debian) to get it from the ground up
<RoKFiT> kaffeine-gstreamer, but i couldn't find it
<vorpal_> RoKFiT: are you in the US?
<RoKFiT> yes
<MistaED> abattoir: ok so in 20 years? cool
<MistaED> :)
<abattoir> MistaED: hehe
<abattoir> MistaED: i heard working is starting after etch(??) is released
<abattoir> (hear-say stuff though)
<RoKFiT> why vorpal
<digitalfreedom> damn it
<vorpal_> from what i hear it will be illeagal here is aus too
<digitalfreedom> nothing but the warning
<vorpal_> cause the US has stupid IP laws that makes everything illegal
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: which warning?
<vorpal_> (slight exageration)
<digitalfreedom> the movie awarning
<RoKFiT> yeah i figured using microsoft codecs would be
<digitalfreedom> i gt 15 sedonds of video from the dvd then nothing
<digitalfreedom> seconds
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: you installed libdvdcss?
<digitalfreedom> yes
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: do you have libdvdread3, libdvdnav4 ?
<vorpal_> RoKFiT: it might not be. I know some of the non-free stuff is but i don't know which bits
<digitalfreedom> libdvdcss-1.2.9.tar.gz
<genii> RoK - There seems to be something useful here about it http://flavor8.com/index.php/2005/10/22/wmv-codecs-for-mplayer-linux/
<RoKFiT> it'd just be nice to use 1 player like kaffeine
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: ok, do as i say
<genii> but your mileage may vary
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: make sure you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled...
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: do you have them?
<digitalfreedom> not yet
<digitalfreedom> but im working on it
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: ok, once you have them enabled, search for libdvdread and libdvdnav
<digitalfreedom> i just get no menu is all
<abattoir> digitalfreedom: install those two packages
<RoKFiT> genii: anything for kaffeine?
<genii> Nah looks mplayer centric
<genii> gimme a minute tho and I'll look
<abattoir> RoKFiT: tell me if you find a working solution :P
<DennisTT> hmmm
<abattoir> (apart from a chroot, i.e)
<RoKFiT> what is a chroot
<DennisTT> What's the username/password to login to samba
<DennisTT> from another computer
<RoKFiT> abattoir: what is a chroot
<genii> RoK according to kaffeine FAQ on their homepage at sourceforge:
<genii> 4. How can i play WMV/Quicktime/Real Media files?
<genii> Again: Download the latest win32 codecpack from www.mplayerhq.hu and copy all files to /usr/lib/win32.
<abattoir> RoKFiT: it's like running a 'mini 32-bit' version... you change root into that to run 32-bit stuff
<abattoir> !chroot | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<DennisTT> Oh and how do I change the workgroup of the samba server?
<genii> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<genii> dennis edit the smbd.conf file
<RoKFiT> genii, where is the win32 download located on the page
<genii> I'm not sure but it shouldn't be too hidden
<RoKFiT> wait, i found it
<genii> lemme look LOL
<genii> Ah good
<RoKFiT> lol
<DennisTT> genii: where's the smbd.conf file located?
<genii> deniis usually in either /etc or /etc/samba
<DennisTT> Thanks genii
<genii> Sorry may be named smb.conf not smbd.conf
<genii> <- my bad
<DennisTT> Yeah it was, no worries I found it
<RoKFiT> i can't create a win32 folder
<genii> dennis There is an extensive man page for smb.conf with all the things you can set also
<genii> RoK You need to do it with sudo mkdir    and so on
<RoKFiT> just did
<RoKFiT> see this is why i want to run as root
<RoKFiT> that kind of work is annoying
<genii> LOL
<genii> But it constantly reminds you of why it's neccesary
<RoKFiT> still no wmv video in kaffeine with that mod genii
<RoKFiT> audio though
<genii> Interesting
<genii> RoK I'm out of ideas ATM now
<RoKFiT> vlc works
<vorpal_> RoKFiT: before i reinstalled i'm pretty sure i could play wmv in kaffiene, so it can be done
<RoKFiT> maybe if i switch the codec to mplayer in kaffeine
<genii> I need to go get a coffee. If darkangel returns please let him know I'll be back in about 5-10 minutes
<vorpal_> genii: bring me back a mug of caffiene too thanks
<vorpal_> black no sugar
<RoKFiT> ah shoot now kaffeine isn't playing regular avis
<RoKFiT> what did i do?
<RoKFiT> i switched to mplayer encoder then switched back to kaffeine and now it's not playing
<RoKFiT> oh yeah it is
<RoKFiT> sorry
<vorpal_> RoKFiT: lol
<vorpal_> what was wrong?
<RoKFiT> idk i had to switch tabs
<RoKFiT> i was on the right tab, but switching tabs worked
<prophitinc> notech i know the drive now its hdb1 thats what i want to mount to...how do i do that
<Zamber>  how to disable that circle-baloon-whatever tootlips in the bottom bar?
<RoKFiT> unlock panel, configure panel,...
<prophitinc> can anyone help me mount to hdb1?
<RoKFiT> no it's in system settings, appearance
<vorpal_> prophitinc: what do you want to do?
<prophitinc> i want to mount to my 80g windows harddrive to get my files
<prophitinc> and save things there if i can
<prophitinc> its hdb1
<prophitinc> i know i have to do something like mkdir or whatever
<vorpal_> do you know if it's ntfs or fat32?
<prophitinc> yes ntfs
<vorpal_> sudo mkdir <somedirectory>
<vorpal_> depends where you want it to mount
<vorpal_> may not need sudo depending on where you choose
<prophitinc> does it matter where i mount it?
<vorpal_> not really
<vorpal_> then
<flaccid> mount it in /media or /mnt
<vorpal_> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /<yourdirectory>
<vorpal_> no wait a second
<vorpal_> you probably want to mount it read only
* genii hands vorpal a large mug of Tim Horton's finest
<vorpal_> genii: :)
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<prophitinc> ok
<flaccid> ^^ has correct options and masks for ntfs,fat etc
<vorpal_> sudo mount -t ntfs -r /dev/hdb1 /<yourdirectory>
<vorpal_> i think that should work
<vorpal_> prophitinc: make sure you don't write to it or you could seriously fuck it up
<genii> yeah ntfs write support is still messed
<prophitinc> ok...lol
<RoKFiT> bbl
<flaccid> use the mask on the help page
<ubuntu> hi all ! I have a probem with the arts daemon. When i log in, my computer stops responding for a while, and the arts daemon is using 90% of my CPU usage. Can someone help me ? (I use KUBUNTU Edgy with kde 3.5.5)
<vorpal_> ubuntu: is it a fresh install?
<ubuntu> yes
<llutz> Moin
<ubuntu> now i am running from the livecd
<ubuntu> and i have the same problem
<ubuntu> and other question: I have a Nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000 ; what i must install to have 3d acceleration ( nvidia-glx, or i have to use the nvidia installer )?
<sparr> Just encountered the debian mailing list posting from ten years ago where someone pointed out that bashisms are a problem when using another provider of sh.  Always interesting how problems like this seem inconsequential to people with no forward vision.
<Linux_Galore> cool just hacked the suse menu (kickoff) onto my kubuntu install
<Linux_Galore> Im just hacking some of the eye candy bugs out
<Linux_Galore> is very responsive, allot better than kbfx
<Linux_Galore> its*
<vorpal_> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Linux_Galore> yeah www.kde-apps.org has a .deb  for kubuntu
<flaccid> i can't find kick off on kde-apps
* aleksanteri needs some help again
<aleksanteri> what's the root password by default?
<Zamber> man sudo
<flaccid> no root pass
<aleksanteri> thx
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: you wont, its replaces the normal kde menu
<flaccid> i found it there 102mb
<flaccid> oh they omitted it from serach heh
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: just start the normal kde menu in the applets, logout or restart kicker
<flaccid> i aint got the bandwidth to d/l it yet dang
<Linux_Galore> I had to edit the kmenu.png and the kmenu_basic.mng file
<Linux_Galore> wrong size icon
<Linux_Galore> I kicked the kbfx menu icons I was using
<Linux_Galore> nicked*
<Linux_Galore> used gimp to convert one of the png kbfx icon themes to kmenu_basic.mng
<digitalfreedom> hi
<aleksanteri> i don't remember which kubuntu version have i got (6.06 or 6.10), how can i get it?
<llutz> cat /etc/issue
<aleksanteri> ok it's 6.06, thx
<digitalfreedom> anyone know anyfree ebooks ob cli?
<digitalfreedom> on cli?
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: are you looking for intro to cli basics?
<digitalfreedom> something like that..
<fdoving> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: check the links @ http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/ <- Linux/Command Line
<digitalfreedom> awsome
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: check out linux/command line as well as misc/online books free and linux/various
<digitalfreedom> kewl guys thanx..i need mostly network commands netcat..finger whios stuff like that
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: all that and more =)
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: yw
<digitalfreedom> but im going to make it my goal to be a CLI guru
<digitalfreedom> thats a good goal right?
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: indeed
<digitalfreedom> yeah i gave up o nthe underware model career
<digitalfreedom> lol
<digitalfreedom> call me a throwback but i like reading actual paper books...
<digitalfreedom> ok another question im viewing a man page now and how do esc back to cli
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: hit the q key?
<digitalfreedom> beau@beau-desktop:~$ man mkdir
<digitalfreedom> Reformatting mkdir(1), please wait..
<digitalfreedom> is that bad?
<digitalfreedom> i hit q b4 you posted and i got that
<digitalfreedom> should i call an ambulance?
<lotusleaf> digitalfreedom: there are some good beginner tutorials @ linux.org as well as other places, check the links on my site
<digitalfreedom> found a gr8 and im gonna shre the link
<digitalfreedom> http://www.hackemate.com.ar/textos/Linux/Linux Complete Command Reference/Linux Complete Command Reference.pdf
<flaccid> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<boud> Morning. Does anyone know where the krandr resize and rotate tray applet has gone in edgy?
<jasin> hi
<vorpal_> !krandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> vorpal_: pfft that wont answer his question
<vorpal_> Linux_Galore: i had no idea what it was
<vorpal_> i was seeing if it did
<Linux_Galore> boud: its an image resize tool
<vorpal_> cause i was curious
<jasin> hmmm
<boud> Linux_Galore: no, it for dynamically setting the resolution and rotation of your screen
<boud> using the xrandr protocol
<Linux_Galore> boud: I know
<boud> Linux_Galore: ok
<FreddyM> how can i set Konqueror to have middle click close a tab
<boud> Linux_Galore: I'm going to give a presentation today and I used to use it before to set the resolution to the beamer's resolution.
<boud> Of course, I can use the command-line utilty xrandr, but I was a comfortable little applet.
<Linux_Galore> boud: its in the utilities section under the main menu
<boud> Linux_Galore: that's where I looked, but it isn't there, and I cannot find it in adept_manager either.
<Linux_Galore> boud: it is for me
<Linux_Galore> boud: just run krand in a terminal
<Linux_Galore> boud: so you dont have it installed yet ?
<FreddyM> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<boud> Linux_Galore: apparently I had it installed, because from the commandline it worked. Thanks!
<Linux_Galore> boud: I dare say its not in your main menu yet because kicker hansnt refreshed
<boud> Linux_Galore: that's possible.
<genii> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> boud: also doesnt help that Ive updated my main menu to kickoff so thing are a bit different
<genii> !gizmoproject
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmoproject - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<Linux_Galore> genii: its like skype
<Linux_Galore> but uses open standards
<genii> Yes I know, I have it installed :)
<genii> And patched into an esterisk box actually
<Linux_Galore> genii: its also closed source so wont be listed
<genii> asterisk
<aleksanteri> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<genii> hmm I thought it was open
<aleksanteri> ^_^
<Linux_Galore> it isnt
<aleksanteri> no it isn't
<Linux_Galore> thats why no one installed opera by default
<ubuntu> salut  tous
<Linux_Galore> installs*
<aleksanteri> :|
<aleksanteri> i really should ask them why
<Linux_Galore> aleksanteri: because opera is now moving to the portable market
<Linux_Galore> ie mobile phones
<ubuntu> y a t'il une persone francophone qui peut m'aider s.v.p merci
<genii> !conexant
<genii> LOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> firefox was not default on my system knqueror was.
<Linux_Galore> they should but kickoff as the new default menu in kubuntu, it makes kbfx look clunky
<aleksanteri> Linux_Galore: ok
<Linux_Galore> jasin: thats because ff is gtk
<Linux_Galore> jasin: kde isnt
<Linux_Galore> sorry konqueror isnt
<Linux_Galore> konqueror uses qt like the whole of kde
<FreddyM> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jasin> kde? i'm runing kubuntu
<jasin> konqueror was default
<Linux_Galore> jasin: k = kde in kubuntu
<FreddyM> jasin: KDE is the Desktop Envirement
<jasin> yes, I'm aware of that
<aleksanteri> K Desktop Enviroment
<FreddyM> ah okay
<aleksanteri> that's where the name comes from
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu uses the gnome desktop based on gtk
<jasin> I know what kde is
<jasin> kubuntu usses kde
<B-Minus> nice
<jasin> I prefer kde
<genii> CDE = Common Desktop Environment  KDE = pun
<Linux_Galore> genii: CDE is different
<genii> Yes I know. But they modelled KDE after it
<aleksanteri> lol
<Linux_Galore> genii: to some degree yes. bit like saying Linux is based on Unix, it is to some degree but isnt any more
<gposabella> hi there
<genii> Well, yes, they are wildly divergent these days :)
<Linux_Galore> genii: yeah, edgy killed the init startup
<Linux_Galore> genii: thank god for that
<gposabella> please, where is the inittab in Edgy ?
<dannybuntu> test
<genii> Linux is only modelled on Unix as much as Minix was... they do not share a common core tho. *BSD of course has it's more truer unix roots
<Linux_Galore> genii: Linus removed all the minix code years ago
<jasin> "KDE" stands for "the K Desktop Environment".
<jasin> The "K" did indeed stand for "Kool" for a brief period of time back when the earth was warm and dinosaurs terrorized Ringo Starr.
<genii> jasin Yes. The K does not stand for a longer word
<genii> heh
<Linux_Galore> here I was thinking is stood for krap :-P
<jasin> In October 1996, Matthias Ettrich posted a message asking for help creating a desktop for his girlfriend which he called the "Kool Desktop Environment", mostly as a pun on CDE (the Common Desktop Environment).
<Linux_Galore> s/is/it/
<lm_> hey there can anybody tell me, why the **** my xp machine still asks for a username and pass, even thought my shared folder is public?
<lm_> i just dont get it
<jasin> kde i smuch better then gnome
<jasin> kde is much better then gnome
<genii> I actually prefer gnome
<Linux_Galore> lm_: whats XP
<jasin> lol
<lm_> windows xp
<aleksanteri> dead smiley
<digitalfreedom> whats windows?
<lm_> lol
<aleksanteri> lol
<Linux_Galore> lm_: you have a window called XP ?
<lm_> comon...be seriously :D
<lm_> nope
<lm_> its called ibm
<digitalfreedom> lol
<digitalfreedom> o.0
<aleksanteri> Windows XP (dead smiley :P )
<lm_> hehe
<genii> lm_ you are trying to access a shared folder on your windoze box from an ubuntu machine?
<Linux_Galore> lm_: I wouldnnt have a clue, I havent used a crashware Microsoft program in 9 years
<lm_> genii: nope the other way around
<digitalfreedom> crashware YEEEHAAAAAA
<lm_> genii: trying to acces my home folder on my kubuntu box
* digitalfreedom bout choked on his dr pepper at crashware
<jasin> linux is not uncrashable
<Linux_Galore> jasin: neigther is a T-72 tank, so
<jasin> linux is actually quit easy to crash
<Linux_Galore> jasin: neither is a T-72 tank, so
<Linux_Galore> grr
<jasin> linux is actually quit easy to crash
<lm_> digitalfreedom: at least, windows lets me share my folders prperly and withot problems
<digitalfreedom> lnux lets me too
<digilux> hey
<genii> lm_ the login name you use for windows login is what gets passed to the samba so it it isn't the username on the ubuntu box it will fail auth and ask you again
<lm_> digitalfreedom: hmmm... i guess linux favors you
<Linux_Galore> lm_: actually I share files between machines all the time, I can start a random ftp file share in 4 seconds
<digilux> where: Metamorfozis ???
<digilux> XD
<digitalfreedom> because i let go of windoze for stable reliabe bug free os
<Linux_Galore> lm_: theres even a simple share applet in kde, but you dont know that because your stuck in winsuck land
<digitalfreedom> you just have to RTFM with liux its not the lazy mans OS windoze
<jasin> linux just dont crash on a daily bases like windows does, but it is crashable, its actually quit easy to crash linux.
<genii> lm_  you can set in the smb.conf something which I think is "guest ok = yes" or similar which will override it
<Linux_Galore> jasin: I havent crashed a linux machine in months
<lm_> genii: ....what? so you meani should login with the user and pass i use to login on my windows box?
<lm_> oh ok
<Linux_Galore> jasin: you can crash Linux but only if you do something really dumb as root
<digitalfreedom> yeah like i did once when i eleted my ext3 off the drive
<digitalfreedom> deleted
<digitalfreedom> single malt whiskey is good
<digitalfreedom> but it sometimes impeded the typing skillz
<digitalfreedom> and vision
<genii> lm_ No. What I'm saying is if you have a folder on the samba box whose files are owned by "george" but you default login to windows as "administrator" the XP box tries to auth as "administrator" to the samba server to get files owned by "george". So it fails then asks you for the user and password again
<digitalfreedom> hardyar
<Linux_Galore> yeah, the problem with windows is it keeps shifting how it uses smb on every update, why cant Microsoft just stick to one method instead of adding layers of BS that stuff it all up
<digitalfreedom> one of the gr8 unanswerale questions of the universe
<Linux_Galore> I have zero issues with samba and the Linux desktops at work, but god help me every time a XP machine updates it cant find samba
<digitalfreedom> i know how to fix your problem lm sudo to root then type rm -r /home then look away
<genii> lm_ Anyhow there are a *LOT* of options for smb.conf which can be seen with man smb.conf   One of them is to allow guest access which is likely what you want.
<digitalfreedom> znd throw in -f oo
<Linux_Galore> anway, as of last week all the XP machines got formated into hell
<Linux_Galore> anyway*
<digitalfreedom> anowho
<digitalfreedom> anywho*
<lm_> genii: thanks alot ill try my way trough this
<genii> lm_ break a leg :)
<digitalfreedom> or a keyboard
<genii> heh
<jasin> The Synaptics TouchPad driver for linux crashes many distros. It'll crash the system is bad that'll it'll break the kernel.
<digitalfreedom> anyone here read the book The Heretic?
<genii> also you can purposely set a null password for a samba user with smbpasswd -n username
<jasin> linux is not crash proof.
<llutz> jasin: never had any trouble with xorg-driver-synaptics in any distro
<genii> but it has better airbags
<jasin> I have, with ubuntu and fedora.
<llutz> jasin: not with knoppix, kanotix, dapper, edgy, grml
<digitalfreedom> apps might crash but not the whole system
<digitalfreedom> no blue screen hell or memory dumps
<genii> no just the occasional core dump :)
<genii> LOL
<digitalfreedom> lol
<Linux_Galore> I havent had a core dum in 2 years
<Linux_Galore> dump*
<jasin> digtal, a kernel panic is basically the entire system going down.
<digitalfreedom> better se a doc for that man
<digitalfreedom> sounds painfull
<digitalfreedom> ROFL
<jasin> digtal, i got those all the time in redhat.
<Linux_Galore> usually I find core dumps are due to beta code
<genii> I think the last core dump I had was on a freebsd 4.8 box
<genii> more often it's "kernel panic" this or that
<digitalfreedom> tried to kill init process
<digitalfreedom> lol
<Linux_Galore> yeah I used to  have kernel panics in the old 2.4 days but you shouldnt have them now
<vlad92> i have a Genius eye 311Q webcam; how can i use it on Kubuntu (i don`t find any drivers) ?
<jasin> most of the time when i got a kernel panic it would either kill the entire system or it'd kick me back to lilo.
<Linux_Galore> vlad92: did you look it up on www.google.com/linux
<genii> I would get total system freeze with all keyboard lights goin
<jasin> linux, yeah, there what .. s11's now?
<vlad92> no
<vlad92> i didn`t know this site
<vlad92> thanks
<Linux_Galore> vlad92: there are over 2-3 million devices you can plug into a PC, so best to check on www.google.com/linux first
<jasin> linux is not the most stable os but i still prefer it to windows.
<jasin> windows is just crap.
<Admiral_Chicago> jasin: linux has been a lot more stable for me than Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> or at least that's my experience
<jasin> admiral, dos is more stable then windows lol
<digitalfreedom> one time in computer camp i fingered myself
<digitalfreedom> hahahahaha
<jasin> admiral, so that aint saying much
<Admiral_Chicago> yea.
<Admiral_Chicago> the only times my system breaks is when I fiddle around with it too much
<jasin> I would get swap space ussage after booting the system in windows.
<Admiral_Chicago> and thats really my own fault
<digitalfreedom> nobody likes jokes around jokes here?
<jasin> I've never use swap space in linux.
<Admiral_Chicago> i rarely use it too
<Lynoure> I use it a lot, I like hibernation :)
<jasin> linux is very good with memory management
* genii steals digitalfreedom's <ANY> key
<jasin> windows is a freakin memory hog and the more you install the biger bottle neck you create.
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jasin> I use partition magic myself.
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone guide me on mounting a ext3 partition on a liveCD
<genii> bloat: win3.11=5 floppy disks win95=~100Mb win98=~400Mb XP=~1G
<jasin> genii, i had 2 gigabytes in xp and it was slow as hell.
<Admiral_Chicago>   oh wait i know how to do it
<jasin> genii, linux is super fast with 2 gigabytes.
<genii> yup
<genii> I have some p2400 here with 192Mb and 6G hd and they run dapper no problemmo
<genii> p2-400Mhz to clarify
<jasin> unlike with windows, i can specific in the kernel how much memory is in my system.
<llutz> genii: first slackware i got = 50 3.5" floppy disks :(
<genii> cpm/80=800K 5 1/4"
<jasin> I used rehat, and fedora, for many years. Now I use exclusivly a debian based distro; ubuntu is my favorite.
<genii> 1 5 1/4" to boot 1 5 1/4" to run a word processor from
<Linux_Galore> jasin: bet you have office installed, when you install Office it pre loads a huge lib in the background, sucks up all your ram
<llutz> genii: yeah, the old times.... :)
<jasin> I used redhat and ultamently fedora, for many years. Now I use exclusivly a debian based distro; ubuntu is my favorite.
<mc__> debian is the best
<Linux_Galore> jasin: so windows uses 60mb+ of ram even though you dont even use office for that session
<jasin> linux_galore, i use abiword, nothing else.
<jasin> linux_galore, i wont use an office suite
<Linux_Galore> jasin: you dont have to use office for it to suck up the ram, office pre loads when you boot
<jasin> linux, not on my system it dont :)
<Linux_Galore> jasin: unless you hack the registry is always pre loads
<Linux_Galore> it*
<genii> mc__ Well ubuntu is of debian heritage :) But for the hardcore I'd say pure debian is the way
<Linux_Galore> jasin: OpenOffice has a pre loader too called oooqs, makes it open super fast when you click on a file
<genii> jasin I think he's talking about M$ windoze
<Linux_Galore> jasin: but unlike office , its optional
<malc_> I installed nvidia drivers and graphics work fine (apart from videos).  But since then the keyboard shortcuts for Amarok don't work (ie WindowsKey + B for next song) can anyone help?
<jasin> linux, I dont use open office
<Linux_Galore> genii: lol, like one would bother running M$ office in Linux
<genii> Xandros is working on that with CodeWeavers
<Linux_Galore> jasin: so you never open a doc file
<Linux_Galore> genii: Ive got codeweavers at work, office XP works fine with it under Linux
<jasin> linux, yep i do, in abiword.
<Linux_Galore> jasin: abiword it gtk and render like crap
<Linux_Galore> is*
<jasin> linux, yep i do, in abiword or on the windows machine.
<jasin> abiword works fine for me.
<mc__> genii: i think debian is still better for servers
<mc__> genii: debian stable of course
<Linux_Galore> jasin: gtk looks like rubbish in windows
<jasin> no problems whatsoever
<mc__> genii: and sid is nice for the bleeding edge guys
<genii> mc__ for the hardcore serving I'm somewhat divided between freeBSD and Debian
<jasin> thats fine, you use what you like.
<mc__> genii: FreeBSD has jails,they really rock
<genii> mc__ Right now at work we use a debian based machine with a bunch of virtual servers, some are FreeBSD
<genii> previously we used sunos
<genii> We are switching entirely to debian but we have legacy stuff that runs only on the old bsd boxen for now
<Linux_Galore> genii: you would love Nexenta, Open Solaris with Ubuntu packages. even has apt-get
<Linux_Galore> genii: Ive got Nexenta on a machine because I want to play with ZFS
<genii> Isn't solaris10 free now ?
<Linux_Galore> genii: opensolaris is
<Linux_Galore> genii: solaris is the comercial arm
<aspedia> I want to secure apache -site with htaccess. Im using htpasswd2- the file is created , apache is restarted but when I get the site then there is no auth. Apache is not executing .htaccess
<aspedia> what is missing or wrong?
<aspedia> can someon help?
<genii> Yeah we got licences with our Sunfire boxes we never used. We ended up with amd64 debian
<Linux_Galore> genii: why ??, just swap to OpenSolaris, Debian amd64 port is rubbish
<genii> aspedia I suspect you need to set up an entry for it in apache2.conf (or equivelent)
<jasin> linux_galore, dont like anything lol
<jasin> linux_galore dont like anything lol
<Linux_Galore> jasin: no, right tool for the right job
<mc__> genii: what virtualisation are you using?
<aspedia> what for an entry
<genii> Some ppl are fussy :) Or perhaps "discerning" is more politically correct
<aspedia> ?
<jasin> genii, thats obvious hehe
<jasin> linux_galore yeah sure, whatever.
<Linux_Galore> jasin: Sun run solaris on there "enterprise servers" with AMD64 cpu's
<genii> aspedia First you need to put that .htaccess file in the directory you are trying to protect. Then usually in the virtual servers or Aliases section of the apache conf files you make an entry which has an appropriate line to use the .htaccess file.
<Linux_Galore> jasin: not if you want to risk you company on a few hackers from Debian who dont get paid, go for it
<Linux_Galore> s/not/now/
<genii> mc__ we are using Xen
<jasin> bs, anything connected to an open network like the internet -- is hackable.
<Linux_Galore> jasin: your missing the point, this isnt a security issue
<mc__> genii: Xen is nice,but i prefer OpenVZ
<genii> aspedia http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: What? Most ubuntu developers do not get paid either.
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: yes but many do
<jasin> nothing connected to the internet is 100% secure.
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: How many?
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: your answering my question for me
<jasin> Nothing!
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: I was under impression that just a handful.
<genii> Yeah our X2100 came with opterons (165 I think)
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: and debian has fewer
<crimsun> Linux_Galore: "many" is roughly a dozen.
<heinkel_111> hello..i have a problem with almost all my kde applications, they seem to crash at shutdown with a SIGSEGV erorr message
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: It's still ugly to imply that means using debian is dangerous
<heinkel_111> i cannot figure out what is broken
<heinkel_111> it is maybe some of my kde settings files which needs replacing?
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: no but if Im a Solaris shop and my hardware is solaris freindly last thing I would do is swap to Debian
<genii> heinkel You should run memtest
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: s/debian/linux ?
<heinkel_111> can i run that from konsole?
<heinkel_111> genii?
<jasin> its probably not his memory.
<genii> segment faults are usually some mem prob
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: why would I swap from an OS with zero issues to a maybe has no issues OS
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: considering both are open source now
<genii> heinkel No, not from konsole. You need to select it at boot time by hitting TAB key when grub starts. Then you choose it from there to boot up to. It will scan your ram to see if it has a problem.
<jasin> Their  usually an Abnormal termination of some process
<heinkel_111> thank you genii
<genii> If the memory goes through 5 or 6 passes of memtest without problem then it is indicating software
<heinkel_111> ok
<heinkel_111> will run then
<genii> if it does not pass memtes, replace your ram
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: I could not find the OpenSolaris bug database on a quick googling, so I cannot verify it having zero issues. But oh well.
<emiliano75> buongiorno a tutti
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: were talking AMD64 Sun stuff, issues would be near and far on hardware
<xpapiez> hi je tu nekdo?
<xpapiez> Hi all, is anybody here?
<emiliano75> i have a problem with kaffeine and video files..... video jump
<emiliano75> how can resolve this problem?
<Linux_Galore> emiliano75: use mplayer
<jasin> Open solaris bugs: http://www.opensolaris.org/jive/forum.jspa?forumID=11
<emiliano75> ok, i try... thanks :-)
<Lynoure> Linux_Galore: Thank for keeping close track on it :)
<Linux_Galore> emiliano75: I recompiled kaffeine to support mplayer as the engine
<genii> heinkel If memtest passes your ram return here for other help
<jasin> opensolaris-bugs Archives: http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/opensolaris-bugs/
<xpapiez> I have ntb and new system - it is ubuntu. I want to have ne kernel
<Linux_Galore> emiliano75: when I get video play issues I just swap to the mplayer engine in kaffeine and it seems to fix it
<xpapiez> the latest kernel has modules which i need to run DVB-T and my camera
<xpapiez> is any there who is able to set up .config?
<Linux_Galore> Lynoure: of course their will be bug in opensolaris its now having to sun on a mixed bag of hardware, in this case its Solaris spec hardware
<Linux_Galore> run*
<xpapiez> please help me
<mindspin> xpapiez: waht do you want?
<xpapiez> set up .config from the latest kernel
<xpapiez> I really do not know what I need
<mindspin> you want to compile your own ?
<xpapiez> yes
<mindspin> any reasons for it?
<xpapiez> there is module for my DVB-T, camera
<mindspin> ok
<genii> xpapiez you do not need to recompile your kernel for that
<mindspin> can't you load the mudeles?
<mindspin> modules even
<xpapiez> is not better to input it to kernel?
* aleksanteri has a directory of tracked music modules
<genii> xpapiez What is the file extension on the module you are trying to istall for your DVB-T,camera etc? .deb? .tar.gz or similar?
<mindspin> not inmy view
<xpapiez> it is in the latest qc-usb_tree
<genii> xpapiez OK, but what I am trying to discover is whether you need to compile the module/driver from scratch or
<Vladdy-> hmm..
<genii> whether it is somehwere now on your system and you just need to insert the module
<xpapiez> ok, I try to find out the module and insert it.
<genii> do you have the exact name of this module/file??
<xpapiez> I thought that is better to kompile a new kernel.
<xpapiez> dvb_usb_dtt200u
<genii> even if you have to compile a new module you will not have to recompile the kernel
<xpapiez> v4l1_compat v4l2_common
<genii> OK give me a minute to go find out about this module
<genii> It is for a memory device. It seems you do not need to compile it
<genii> to see if it is already on your system try modprobe -l dvb_usb_dtt200u
<Hurley1> hi
<xpapiez> no there is any result
<genii> OK did you download this thing already?
<xpapiez> yes
<genii> xpapiez this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183297
<xpapiez> thanks a lot
<genii> xpapiez Have fun :)
<kolo> hi
<eilker> gconfd (maksim-5613): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0 //  any idea for this ? why gconf ? i use kde..
<eilker> !gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<VincentMX> what's the name for the 64bit kernel in edgy?
<lealjr> ol sou novo em usar Kubuntu
<VincentMX> !brazilian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazilian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lealjr> gostaria de alguma dica de como fao para obter material para estudar esse so
<VincentMX> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VincentMX> ###!
<VincentMX> lealjr: espanol is in #kubuntu-es
<VincentMX> brazilian is the same as spanish right?
<js1990> how do i join channels, coz i dno ne channel names
<marciomra> hi?
<VincentMX> /join #channel
<js1990> ??
<marciomra> alguem fala portugues ai?
<eilker> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<VincentMX> it was that easy?
<VincentMX> just the extension?
<VincentMX> i thought you needed to type !brazialian
<eilker> vincentmx: brazilian is different from spanish
<VincentMX> ok
<noobi> a
<noobi> salut
<k-osh> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<noobi> fr
<noobi> !fr
<k-osh> Je ne comprends pas. English here only.
<noobi> ok
<noobi> sorry
<k-osh> No worries.
<noobi> is there any fr
<k-osh> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<k-osh> Join any of those two and you should find some french speaking people there.
<ricanelite> who here is running Ubuntu Edgy on a Apple Machine?
<ricanelite> Does anyone here run MacOnLinux?
<sistemas> good mornig
<sistemas> morning
<sistemas> I'm woriking in a small webapp in Quanta Plus
<sistemas> but this IDE colapse continously
<B-Minus> im gonna install windows vista to use photoshop on my laptop, if my MBR will be overwriten, how can i repair it so i can see grub ?
<Zamber> B-Minus consider using GIMPshop
<B-Minus> i am but its not as good as photoshop
<B-Minus> im using like 'more then standard tools'
<B-Minus> i want multiple layer adjustements etc
<B-Minus> not possible with gimp
<Vladdy-> yay, w32.parite.b works under wine :D
<arconis> fff
<arconis> my firefox is getting fuck
<blizzzek> could someone describe to me what "liable to get sued" means?
<blizzzek> is it equal to "you may get charged" ?
<gnomefreak> blizzzek: it means you can be sued
<blizzzek> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<shenmue> Hi, the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel cannot power off automatically?
<Vladdy-> of course it can :O
<shenmue> But when I shutdown my pc, I have to press the power button manually
<xwolf-> i need to merge some free space to my ext3 partition. i looked through gparted and qtparted but none of them seems to have what i want. how can i do that?
<DexterF> hi
<shenmue> When I use i386 kernel, it can halt though
<DexterF> friend of mine (linux knowledge = about apple user) runs kubuntu 6.06 on a machine behind a NAT-router. I'd like so see what's going on on her screen
<DexterF> so - easiest way to have that secure? I thought about x11vnc, but that's unencrypted and requires a port fwd, right?
<Vladdy-> err
<Vladdy-> spying on people?
<Vladdy-> best is openssh port forwarding + vnc :P
<DexterF> ah, bad chioce of words on my part: no, *supporting* people
<DexterF> I talked her into trying kub instead of windows so naturally I have to do some support work
<Vladdy-> tightvnc is unsecure, but if you use openssh port forwarding, all data is sent encrypted
<DexterF> well. which means I would need an account on her machine
<Vladdy-> yep
<DexterF> kub has no built in remote support capabilites, huh? should file a feature request for v7...
<Vladdy-> well, kubuntu has some
<Vladdy-> but it uses vnc
<Vladdy-> krfb
<DexterF> hmmm.
<Vladdy-> but NAT is evil :-/
<DexterF> requires port fw, too
<Vladdy-> and by the way, port forwarding can work both ways
<gan|y|med> hi
<Vladdy-> if you have your ssh open, she can forward her port to you
<gan|y|med> ok, you might call me "old-fashioned", but i really don't like some of the  improvements in edgy
<gan|y|med> oh god, it keeps adding up...
<gan|y|med> i have a problem with opera. after having upgraded from 8.x it seems that it does not interpret any css spacing/margins. any ideas what this could be? clearing the configs doesn't help...
<olegfink> gan|y|med: switching to konqueror/fireofx?
<gan|y|med> of course, THAT is a solution
<olegfink> hehe
<gan|y|med> would i ask for remedy then?
<gan|y|med> ok, you had your fun. any SERIOUS suggestions?
<shenmue> can konqueror use firefox extensions?
<mc__> shenmue: nope
<Vladdy-> only its plugins iirc
<olegfink> gan|y|med: is that on linux only?
<gan|y|med> yes
<gan|y|med> windows works fine
<gan|y|med> how is the program file for the ati control panel called (my link is broken)?
<olegfink> gan|y|med: hmm maybe to try bugsearch on opera website?
<gan|y|med> i'll try. though i was not very successful on google. thx anyway. strange error though...
<ScottA> I'm still having a problem getting my wireless card working, and the documentation on Ubuntu is of no help to me. I have Kubuntu 6.10, and a Linksys PCI Wifi Adapter
<olegfink> gan|y|med: can you detail it a bit ? I agree a bit strange :)
<ScottA> can anyone help me?
<gan|y|med> ok. when i use opera 8 web sites look what we may label normal. but in opera 9 everything is tightened up as if the margins and border tags are not considered at all (like cellspacing and -padding = 0)
<ScottA> its with opera
<gan|y|med> ScottA: just ask
<ScottA> I remember something like this happened to me on my win machine
<ScottA> ^
<gan|y|med> how did you solve it?
<ScottA> <ScottA> I'm still having a problem getting my wireless card working, and the documentation on Ubuntu is of no help to me. I have Kubuntu 6.10, and a Linksys PCI Wifi Adapter
<ScottA> ganymed: hold on
<rainer> hello, I am running edgy and have enabled main, restricted, universe and multiverse repositories with the edgy, edgy-updates and edgy-security archives. when I try to update/install new packages through aptitude, most of them fail. A debconf window pops up and says incorrect nice value, needs something between -20 and 19. the console error output is se of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm
<rainer> line 104, <GEN3> line 4.
<gan|y|med> rainer: is this an update?
<rainer> any ideas? :) it worked fine until some time ago, that problem suddenly started appearing
<rainer> no idea, it happens at "preconfiguring packages..."
<B-Minus> im gonna install windows vista to use photoshop on my laptop, if my MBR will be overwriten, how can i repair it so i can see grub ?
<gan|y|med> have you upgraded from dapper?
<rainer> no, clean kubuntu edgy install from release iso
<rainer> it worked until some time ago, that problem suddenly started appearing today (havn't upgraded packages for a week or so)
<ScottA> ganymed: In Opera 9, try View > Fit To Window
<gan|y|med> try to update your file cache and reinstall xorg (best from console if there is still one in edgy, couldn't open it so far)
<gan|y|med> aaahhh, looks horrible
<ScottA> still squished?
<rainer> also what confused me, right after installing there was a package conflict (apt could solve but there was one). looked very strange to me :)
<gan|y|med> yes, no distances between the elements at all, even with a clean config
<sdlnxgk> Good Morning Everyone !!!  Have A Great Weekend !!!
<gan|y|med> rainer: have you tried to reinstall xorg
<gan|y|med> ?
<ScottA> hmm. Is it like, all to one side in a narrow column?
<rainer> no, but doing so now
<rainer> gan|y|med: you are right, when I press "Cancel" in that debconf window all the xorg packages come up with the same failure so it's probably related to that (which sounds like I am not the first one having that problem :)
<sdlnxgk> Anyone using mythtv??? where  can I find the best  card for kubuntu??
<ScottA> Can anyone help me with my wifi problem anyways?
<gan|y|med> rainer: do "apt-get update" and then "apt-get install xorg" (or whatever it is called). look at "apt-get help" to find the exact command for reinstalling as it has changed since i used it last time, i think
<rainer> apt-get --reinstall install ;)
<rainer> but same error
<gan|y|med> ScottA: no, it is just sqeezed togehter
<gan|y|med> th
<gan|y|med> have you updated the repos?
<ScottA> hmmm.
<ScottA> try reinstalling it.
<gan|y|med> hey, i am ot a noob :)
<gan|y|med> n
<ScottA> lol, srry.
<dwb222> hey guys, i am having trouble with my dell inspiron 500m. it worked but not has a  very slow moving touchpad mouse after using some bad sources.list
<dwb222> can anyone help?
<ScottA> I suppose none of you have any idea how to get wifi working?!
<Vladdy-> ScottA: depends, is the card found?
<ScottA> no
<Vladdy-> then you need to know what card you have..
<ScottA> Linksys WMP54GS with SpeedBooster
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Vladdy-> hmm,
<Vladdy-> unless I'm mistaking, linux v2.6.18.3 will work with it, need to extract firmware with fwcutter though
<rainer> gan|y|med: I fixed it...I did dpkg-reconfigure debconf and changed it to ask questions in dialog interface, not KDE and no errors anymore..seems it's related to the Qt debconf interface :)
<ScottA> I tried using fwcutter, but it kept saying 'couln't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter'
<gan|y|med> sry, was busy
<Vladdy-> it's in my repository
<gan|y|med> ScottA: what is your wifi problem?
<ScottA> I can't get my card to work.
<Vladdy-> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ScottA> hold on
<gan|y|med> rainer: oh yes, that is the other possibility. sorry, it has been a long time since this error appeared on my debian box. but good to know
<DrCub> hi ScottA
<Vladdy-> ScottA: it's in universe
<gan|y|med> are there kernel modules for your card?
<ScottA> I already enable the universe repositories.
<ScottA> hld
<Vladdy-> did you run apt-get update then?
<ScottA> ?
<ScottA> hld
<ScottA> I can't connect to the net, so nothing works. :(
<Vladdy-> scotta: you have to use wired connection on that pc for now
<sdlnxgk> I tired to get my wifi working but had lots of issues with win drivers for a linksys card
<ScottA> It just gave me 'failed to fetch' for everything
<ScottA> mm
<ScottA> thx anyways
<Vladdy-> because you need to do some stuff that requires network connection
<sdlnxgk> there are web pages out there that say you can use ndiwrapper and windows driver to get it working but haven't yet
<ScottA> right.
<CyberAlan> couldn't he use like a thumb drive?
<Vladdy-> yeah, can transfer files with that
<ScottA> How can I use a thumb drive?
<gan|y|med> ou can press F12 to open the "Quick preferences" menu. From this menu, try to experiment with the different "Identify as..." settings
<gan|y|med> there is NO Identify as... anymore!
<Vladdy-> ScottA: easiest is to download on other pc with internet
<ScottA> right. where do I go about geting the files I need?
<gan|y|med> ok, this browser is driving me crazy. why do they remove the identification option???
<gan|y|med> it is not that they a "significant" market share
<gan|y|med> have to go for a mom
<B-Minus> ok
<soulrider> !info gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<B-Minus> i damaged my grub by installing windows vista, how can i repair it ?
<soulrider> its not a good idea to put that in kubuntu right ?
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B-Minus> tnx
<soulrider> B-Minus: i installed vista 2 days ago
<soulrider> and i screwed it up too :P
<BluesKaj> which Vista?
<soulrider> RTM or something
<soulrider> who craes
<B-Minus> heh
<soulrider> its not like im keeping it
<B-Minus> i only need it for photoshop
<soulrider> just wanted to give it a try
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i need windows for that too
<soulrider> but i heard ou can use it on wine
<B-Minus> i tried but its not the same
<B-Minus> and a little buggy
<B-Minus> some things cant be used etc
<soulrider> yeah, all apps look really ugly under wine too :P
<soulrider> oh, really ?
<B-Minus> ye
<soulrider> its sdo annoying
<soulrider> how vista pops up security warnings every 5 secs
<B-Minus> hehe
<soulrider> and asks you if you were the one that started something
<B-Minus> you cracked it ?
<BluesKaj> photoshop in XP works well enuff
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i use it on XP
<BluesKaj> right
<B-Minus> i dont think there is anyhting in vista that cant be done in linux
<B-Minus> but i really want photoshop :s
<BluesKaj> tried vista RC a wheile back but it wasn't ready for Nero or Google earth or any out of the ordinary progs
<B-Minus> gimp is good but it gets beaten by PS in many ways
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i still cant use gimp preoperly
<B-Minus> i can my made my christmas card with gimp :p
<mc__> yeah gimp really needs improvements
<soulrider> its a great app, but you need to re learn the interface
<B-Minus> ye
<soulrider> and if youre not a graphics designer, its kinda hard
<B-Minus> i didnt try gimpshop yet
<soulrider> plus
<soulrider> i havnt seen many good tutorials
<LjL> the GIMP needs improvements, yes. the 'rm' command can be used to patch it
<B-Minus> idd
<B-Minus> i have a 3 DVD tutorial for PS CS2 :p
<mc__> i thinkd gimp's problem is not the user interface,which i prefer over ps
<B-Minus> total training :p
<soulrider> B-Minus: :O
<mc__> gimp simply doesnt have all the nice features
<B-Minus> + one other thing, when i print with gimp the quality seems to be really bad i dont know what am doing wrong
<BluesKaj> photoshoplearning curve is pretty tough too
<soulrider> i never print anything :P
<B-Minus> i need to put the jpeg to a memstick and put the memstick in the printer and print lol
<soulrider> maybe if you use PNG?
<_Vladdy> B-Minus: sudo grub
<_Vladdy> root (hd0,XX)
<_Vladdy> setup (hd0) and grub is back :O
<soulrider> it may not be 0 though
<soulrider> do this
<soulrider> find /boot/grub/stage1
<soulrider> that will tell you
<soulrider> !neatbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neatbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verzonnen> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> does anyone know where ic an find good python tutorials ?
<Zamber> soulrider look on google ;P
<soulrider> ..
<soulrider> maybe someoen was reading some tutorials
<soulrider> and could suggest something
<Zamber> eventualny install ecipse and download tuts for it
<delight> soulrider maybe u are looking for netbeans not neatbeans :-)
<soulrider> oh damn
<soulrider> i allways make typ0s
<soulrider> i use eclipse for everything
<Zamber> ;)
<delight> me 2
<soulrider> just wanted to try netbeans
<delight> i did .. but ..
<delight> eclipse rocks
<soulrider> lol, neatbeans sounds so dirty :P
<Zamber> xD
<soulrider> the visual editor for java in eclipse is terrible
<soulrider> its way too slow
<Zamber> well, sometimes
<mc__> soulrider: thats a linux problem
<Zamber> it depends on your hardware :P
<soulrider> not sometimes, allways :P
<soulrider> mc__: its even wors ein windows i think
<mc__> soulrider: nope
<soulrider> Zamber: i got a good computer
<mc__> i've got an Athlon X2 4400+
<mc__> with linux it runs still to slow
<delight> soulrider: the one in netbeans is not better .. i hate that locked source
<delight> it got that form file and everything
<mc__> in school we got an Sempron 2700+,where it runs smooth
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I have a problem
<delight> matisse is good ... but hey jdk6 is on the doorstep and you won't need matisse
* mc__ is running jdk6 already
<stamen> I changed my PSU and now my kubuntu can't start the X server
<stamen> it shows me only @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<stamen> all over the screen
<stamen> how to fix this
<soulrider> =/
<stamen> some ideas?
<soulrider> i dont know, sorry
<gan|y|med> ok, who the hell removed the consoles from the standard config. that is just gross
<Zamber> stamen you can reconfigure xorg.conf with the wizard or by hand
<FabienD> hi all. did anyone of you successfully run WSAD 5 ?
<delight> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stamen> how to add DNS servers in linux?
<Kiongku> hey anyone knows how to set monitor resolution to 96 dpi in xorg.conf?
<_Vladdy> stamen: add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<gan|y|med> resolv.conf
<verzonnen> stamen: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<_Vladdy> err
<_Vladdy> One reply is enough!
<verzonnen> damn lag
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program that can put a console in my desktop, kind of how conky shows the stats
<ubuntu_> hello
<soulrider> hi ubuntu_
<pierreth> hello soulrider
<pierreth> i no longer see my desktop when i am booting
<soulrider> what do you mean ?
<pierreth> how can I fix it^
<pierreth> I mean my machine start...
<RadiantFire> does anyone know where the embedding group options for konqeuror are stored, like for graphics applications and text applications?
<pierreth> but I don t see the login for kde
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> uhm, i dont know
<pierreth> i have a black screen instead
<soulrider> have you tried doing jdeinit from a console ?
<soulrider> thats what i would do
<pierreth> no
<pierreth> how can I do that?
<soulrider> wel,, wheny ou boot, doesnt it show a console?
<soulrider> saying
<soulrider> login:
<soulrider> you put your username, pass
<pierreth> no
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> is the screen just black ? =/
<delight> pierreth what about ctrl+alt+f1
<pierreth> delight: and then^
<soulrider> and then your username
<pierreth> it is booting normally
<soulrider> pass
<soulrider> and kde init
<delight> and then loging and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> yeha, that too :P
<pierreth> i did the last one
<soulrider> i need to go take a shower
<soulrider> bbl
<pierreth> OK, I will try this
<pierreth> thank you
<DeadS0ul> anybody having trouble with kwallet in edgy?
<delight> !MergedFB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MergedFB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeadS0ul> for some werid reason kwallet never starts up when I log in, and it loses all my passwords whenever I restart X
<Kiongku> anyone here knows how to modify xorg.conf?
<verzonnen> DeadS0ul: I turned of kwallet and got the induvidua apps to store the passwords
<stamen> !xserver
<verzonnen> induvidual*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stamen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gan|y|med> ok, what is the sense of a navigation bar without having anything to navigate with? how is this an "improvement"? m$ couldn't have done it "better"...
<DeadS0ul> verzonnen: I see
<_Vladdy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<verzonnen> DeadS0ul: I figured that if some one can hack this machine they can get all my passwords anyway
<DeadS0ul> meh i'm not worried bout that
<DeadS0ul> i just wanna get it working
<verzonnen> DeadS0ul: well you can do what I did and disable kwallet
<DeadS0ul> how do I do that?
<_Vladdy> ah, that's why apt-get stopped working, it tried to download from an ipv6 address :O
<DeadS0ul> i remember i had to remove the ipv6 module for my kubuntu box to get my networking working
<Vladdy-> made a small script that sets up ipv6to4 tunnel
<Vladdy-> works with tun6to4 <ipv4 address>
<DeadS0ul> heh i just blacklisted the module
<verzonnen> who uses ipv6 at home/work and why?
<Vladdy-> just because I can :-)
<DeadS0ul> no point criticizing man
<Vladdy-> hehe
<DeadS0ul> different ways of soloving problems
<verzonnen> Vladdy-: good reason
<Vladdy-> [16:25]  [Whois]  Vladdy- is n=maart@2002:9163:93b9:a:bad:cafe:dead:babe (maarten)
<verzonnen> lol
<verzonnen> I know what ipv6 is and why it is going to be used, just wondering why it's implemented on most linux versions already while almost  no one seems to be using it
<verzonnen> I would love to see ipv6 implemented tomorrow though
<Vladdy-> well
<abionnnn> do the broadcom bluetooth dongle drivers come with ubuntu?
<Vladdy-> easy to get it working :O
<abionnnn> *kernel module
<Vladdy-> if your provider supports it
<abionnnn> Hmmm lemme check with Mr. Belkin :P
<Vladdy-> try, ping 192.88.99.1 and pray for a reply
<abionnnn> got a reply...
<Vladdy-> create a shell script with the contents of http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/412
<Vladdy-> then just do './script youripv4addr' and try to connect to ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<Vladdy-> needs to be run with sudo
<abionnnn> other than a cool hostname what advantage does it give you to tunnel through that? :P
<Vladdy-> access all ipv6
<verzonnen> ipv6 does encryption and i think that is kind of cool
<verzonnen> ttl 255 ?
<verzonnen> isn't that kind of high?
<pierreth> hello, i still have the black screen problem
<pierreth> when do I kdeinit...
<pierreth> it says it has a problem with KUnique register
<cathal> update manager doesnt start automaticly when i log in, cant find the program in system services, where can i set this program to start automaticly?
<pierreth> cathal: yes
<pierreth> cathal: put in your .kde/Autostart
<pierreth> cathal: in your home folder
<Zamber> cathal run sudo apt-get autoupdate
<daseeb> hi! I want to create a .deb package from a tool I have written myself. Can you give me a link to some documenattion how to do this? All howtos I've found take debian sources and build a package out of them
<pierreth> hello i am unable able to boot kde
<Zamber> and?
<daseeb> I also have no standard make files with my program because I don't use gcc
<pierreth> Zamber: i can start my machine...
<pierreth> Zamber: it boots my at the time to display the login window...
<Zamber> you se your terminal, right?
<cathal> Zamber: autoupdate package doesn't exist for me, is it a certain repository?
<pierreth> Zamber: i have a black screen
<Zamber> cahal it's a apt-get command
<Zamber> sudo apt-get autoupdate
<Zamber> it ubdates automaticaly packages that have newer versions
<pierreth> Zamber: i am using kde by booting from the dvd
<Zamber> cathal go to your xorg.0.log
<Zamber> and search for (WW)
<Zamber> its innn...
<Zamber> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Zamber> ;)
<Zamber> no xD
<Zamber> no cathal
<Zamber> pierreth
<pierreth> Zamber: yes?
<Zamber> paste your /var/log/xorg.0.log on phpfi.com
<pierreth> Zamber: the /var/log of my hard drive?
<Zamber> yep
<pierreth> Zamber: OK I have to mount my disk
<Zamber> of the drive where you have that not loading kde
<rance> I seem to having trouble with the cd autoloader in kubuntu, mostly with audio cds but there are some strange things going on with data cds as well
<rance> is there a troubleshooting page or something I missed when I googled for it
<Zamber> rance chceck out this http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=101122002717168&w=2
<Zamber> pierreth how it's going?
<rance> thanks Zamber, will try it
<pierreth> Zamber: i have just mounted my drive
<gan|y|med> hello
<gan|y|med> how can i revert that irrational behaviour of konqueror NOT to show ALL dirs in the dir tree?
<abionnnn> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26047 <--- what do these kernel messages mean? I'm trying to install a usb bluetooth dongle
<Fragrag> Can someone help me play WMV files with VLC?
<pierreth> Zamber: http://phpfi.com/183021
<Zamber> abionnnn http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0404.0/1054.html
<Fragrag> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierreth> Zamber: sorry for the delay
<Zamber> pierreth looking..
<Zamber> pierreth looks like you've tryed to enable DRI in a rough way "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<gan|y|med> can nobody tell me how to see ALL dirs in the dir tree again?
<Zamber> show me your xorg.conf and say what graphic card you have ;)
<pierreth> Zamber: i had a crash before
<pierreth> Zamber: OK
<Zamber> pierreth ypu managed to get DRI work?
<pierreth> Zamber: Sorry I don t know what you are talking about :-)
<Zamber> DRI = direct rendering infrastructure
<Zamber> I gues you have a nvidia or ATI
<Zamber> :P
<mimmo> siete in tanti
<pierreth> Zamber: http://phpfi.com/183022
<pierreth> Zamber: I have old PIII from IBM
<marcreichelt> hiho
<Zamber> interesting
<Zamber> could you give me the correct graph. card name?
<marcreichelt> I installed the portscanner "knocker" to test my server for open ports
<pierreth> Zamber: it an ibm 300PL
<marcreichelt> but if I try to run the program an ugly error is returned
<Alter-Ego> what is the finince app for kubuntu ?
<pierreth> Zamber: i don t what graphic card it has
<Zamber> Alter-Ego http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html
<Vladdy-> pierreth: use lspci to find out ;-)
<pierreth> Vladdy-: OK
<JoeJoe> hi
<marcreichelt> see this shell output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36073/
<JoeJoe> I have an idea for kununtu: why not add some more apps like the gimp, Koffice and some games?
<pierreth> Zamber: http://phpfi.com/183025
<HymnToLife> as if Kubuntu wasn't heavey enough aldready...
<HymnToLife> heavy*
<marcreichelt> the funny thing is: if I download the current version of knocker from the official homepage and compile and run that one, I get the same error
<JoeJoe> what does that mean: heavy?
<HymnToLife> means it install far too much stuff by default imho
<JoeJoe> maybee add it on to the site, so it has  package part and make it easy for everyone?
<pierreth> Zamber: does it help^
<HymnToLife> packages fot GIMP and Koffice already exist
<HymnToLife> and about 12,000 more
<JoeJoe> i mean link them direct to the kubuntu site
<HymnToLife> that's not the way things work here
<HymnToLife> we use apt to install stuff
<JoeJoe> oh right!
<JoeJoe> bye
<pierreth> Zamber: still here?
<Zamber> eyp
<Zamber> brb
<pierreth> Zamber: so, do you have an idea?
<marcreichelt> anyone that knows something about my problem with "knocker"?
<Zamber> pierreth I'm looking for the driver that supports your card
<pierreth> Zamber: yestherday everything was working on this computer
<Zamber> what were you changing?
<Zamber> hey!
<Zamber> I have a idea ;)
<Zamber> look into /etc/X11/ dir
<Zamber> and look for files xorg.conf.SomeShitHere
<Zamber> replace SomeShitHere with anything
<Zamber> if you have more that one file like that
<Zamber> take the one witch is the youngest
<Zamber> and compare it with your xorg.conf
<pierreth> Zamber: OK
<silvia> ciao
<silvia> entro qui per la prima volta
<pierreth> Zamber: i have many of them
<silvia> qualcuno pu aiutarmi
<Zamber> pierreth that's normal
<pierreth> Zamber: do you think i have a problem with this file or could it be somthing else^
<Zamber> look on the latest one
<Zamber> in 90% pf X errors it's a badly configured xorg
<Zamber> pf -of
<Zamber> I was installing my radeon 9200 for the lat week and had a couple of preakdowns like that ;)
<Zamber> breakdowns*
<pierreth> Zamber: what should i look in the file?
<Zamber> any diffrences
<Zamber> from the current one
<weswh-> i installed azureus, and got the issue about the wrong version of java. so i installed the sun java 5, and set it in update-java-alternatives and in etc/jvm to the top. now when i start azureus, it loads, and i see the main window, and then it closes immediately. any ideas?
<weswh-> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Zamber> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pierreth> Zamber: input device  stylus and cursor were removed
<Zamber> ooh
<Zamber> one sec
<Zamber> got it ;)
<weswh-> if i switch back to the gij for java, everything is fine (but the tracker gives an error about the wrong version of java..), when i switch to sun java, it just instantly crashes.
<Zamber> ahh no
<Zamber> were removed from witch one?
<pierreth> Zamber: the actual xorg.conf has it, i have another file that does not
<Zamber> post it on phpfi.com
<hyper_ch> phpfi :)
<Zamber> :)
<cvasilak> hi, any tutorial on installing knetworkmanager? i have install it but how to configure it?
<hyper_ch> it just lacks one thing: you can't alter stuff... however I like the search of it very much
<pierreth> zamber: i will try the oldest one
<Zamber> ok ;)
<pierreth> Zamber: thank you
<Zamber> no problerm :)
<Zamber> xD
<Zamber> typ0
<cgetkey> good morning folks
<bomber> how do i create a boot disk in kubuntu?
<bomber> i need to reinstall grub after i reinstall windoze xp
<Jucato> !grub | bomber
<ubotu> bomber: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bomber> ty
<vado> Salut
<gan|y|med> i wanna install opera 8.54 which worked on dapper. however, dpkg does not install the opera binary. instead it puts a symlink to /bin/opera in /usb/bin, but, of course, there is no such file in /bin. any ideas?
<weswh-> anyone have Azureus running with 6.1?
<zorglu_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<gan|y|med> ok, the server is down. and i do not want to install opera 9. it has to be 8.5x. it used to work, but it just doesn't install this damn binary...
<gan|y|med> how do i access the files in a deb archive directly?
<ubuntu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<zorglu_> hmm not a good one
<gan|y|med> that is m$ style
<cgetkey> anybody have any luck getting a dxg video camara to work
<gan|y|med> what about kpackage? might this work?
<Vladdy-> gan|y|med: just look there, it's html style ;-)
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: it is unlikely you want to do that because of the high risk you to make something wrong. if you are sure you want to do it, man dpkg explain it all
<gan|y|med> it is very likely i want to do this
<Vladdy-> for example, http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: what about following the tutorial ? :)
<Vladdy-> just go there :O
<Vladdy-> ubuntu, pool
<Vladdy-> and then your flavor
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: cool, then 'man dpkg' will provide you the info you need
<gan|y|med> at what stage of the install process do you think i am if i ask sth. like accessing a deb archive directly
<weswh-> i seem to have some strange permission requirements even in my home dir. yesterday i was getting permission denied in firefox trying to save a file to a folder i created in my home dir (but i could save it to my desktop). now ktorrent is telling me "cannot open /home/wes/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/cache/01 Get Innocuous.mp3: Permission denied"
<gan|y|med> look at my initial post
<gan|y|med> i wanna install opera 8.54 which worked on dapper. however, dpkg does not install the opera binary. instead it puts a symlink to /bin/opera in /usb/bin, but, of course, there is no such file in /bin. any ideas?
<weswh-> i mean, i assume ktorrent knows what it is doing - not sure why it needs that tmp folder but whatever - how can i give my apps outright access to my home dir?
<weswh-> hidden or otherwise
<gan|y|med> and is there any known issue with the security server?
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: yep, i have one :) except if you know what you are doing, you should not messed up with raw stuff like dpkg internal :)
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: but if you know what you are doing, you can mess with dpkg internal, people are doing it everyday
<user_> hello everybody
<user_> i am here...
<Aravind> asddda
<Aravind> ha ha ha
<gan|y|med> so how do i "look" into a deb file. i just wanna extract the opera binary as it is not done be dpkg anymore
<pierreth> Zamber: ?
<zorglu_> weswh-: they have it by default
<gan|y|med> would anybordy minde sending me a file?
<Zamber> pierreth ?
<ubuntu_> HI NOOBS
<zorglu_> gan|y|med: told you already :) this is all in the "man dpkg" <- copy that in a terminal and read. you have a long ride to mke :)
<pierreth> Zamber: it does not work :-)
<Zamber> gan|y|med just unzip it xD
<pierreth> Zamber: I think the problem is with KDE
<weswh-> zorglu - what would you make of that error? (and the fact that in firefox i couldn't save to one of my dirs there, permission denied as well)
<gan|y|med> libpng12-dev_1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<gan|y|med> thx
<gan|y|med> i'll try it
<pierreth> Zamber: do you think I should try a reintall of kde?
<ubuntu_> SO?
<Zamber> pierreth did you try thelatest backup or the oldest?
<ubuntu_> So?
<ubuntu_> :)
<pierreth> Zamber: The oldest
<Zamber> reinstalling is not the point :P
<zorglu_> weswh-: 1. describe what you do and 2. the error you see in clear details
<ubuntu_> pierreth Loser :D
<ubuntu_> pierreth Loser :D
<cgetkey> has anyone have any luck getting a DXG movie camara to work?
<ubuntu_> i have
<ubuntu_> sO?
<Zamber> pierreth use the youngest backup
* ubuntu_ Lol :D
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: please behave
<pierreth> Zamber: why the youngest?
<ubuntu_> :D
<weswh-> i seem to have some strange permission requirements even in my home dir. yesterday i was getting permission denied in firefox trying to save a file to a folder i created in my home dir (but i could save it to my desktop). now ktorrent is telling me "cannot open /home/wes/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/cache/01 Get Innocuous.mp3: Permission denied" when trying to seed a torrent
<Zamber> coz it's the one that should work
<Zamber> :P
<aleksanteri> :D
<zorglu_> weedar: ok do "ls -ld ~" in a terminal and give me the result
<Zamber> btw say if something changes it's behavior
<weswh-> i have examined the folder in question (.kde/share etc) and it seems that my user has permission. group or other permissions are forbidden. but i am the owner.
<pierreth> Zamber: nothing has changed
<weswh-> is it possible that ktorrent is running as something other than my user? (it was installed with the system)
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok do "ls -ld ~" in a terminal and give me the result
<zorglu_> weswh-: no ktorrent run as your normal users
<weswh-> drwxr-xr-x 17 wes wes 4096 2006-12-09 11:24 /home/wes
<pierreth> Zamber: i think i have a lock
<Zamber> pierreth I have a idea ;)
<Zamber> wait a sec
<voicu> is there any other dc++ client beside valknut?
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok this is the normal result. now do "touch /home/wes/blabla"
<zorglu_> weswh-: and then "ls -l /hom/wes/blabla"
<Vladdy-> abKdefKhijKlmnopqrstuvwKsyz :O
<Zamber> run:
<voicu> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<zorglu_> voicu: not what you were looking for :)
<Zamber> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-s3 xserver-xorg-video-s3virge
<weswh-> -rw-r--r-- 1 wes wes 0 2006-12-09 11:56 /home/wes/blabla
<Zamber> than
<Zamber> in xorg.conf
<zorglu_> voicu: i believe i saw a #linuxdc++
<voicu> ok
<voicu> i'll try to fin it
<voicu> *find
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok so you can create a file in you home dir
<weswh-> right (i have done so)...let me see if i can recreate the problem in firefox. it was strange
<zorglu_> weswh-: can you reproduce this 'touch/ls' in the directory up to the ktorrent one ?
<weswh-> should i put it all the way in the final dir, or stop at .kde, /share?
<zorglu_> weswh-: the point is to find the dir which cause the trouble
<pierreth> Zamber: I think i have a lock
<zorglu_> weswh-: it is somewhere between /home/wes and the .mp3
<weswh-> right
<Zamber> pierreth look on piv msg
<weswh-> do you think the fact that .kde is hidden makes a difference or that should be cool?
<pierreth> Zamber: i did
<zorglu_> weswh-: no difference at all, the 'hidden' stuff is only for the user seeing it or not. not difference for the computer
<pierreth> zamber: when i try to start kde, it says I has an error KUnique register or something like that
<cgetkey> My daughter got on for Christmas and I'm trying to get it to work on linux
<cgetkey> a DXG movie camara
<abionnnn> Zamber: do you happen to know which ubuntu package has bluezfw?
<pierreth> Zamber: do you think this could the problem^
<Zamber> abionnnn nope
<Zamber> google for it
<Zamber> pierreth checking..
<abionnnn> did, nothing. :p
<abionnnn> apt-cache doesn't help either heh
<Zamber> lol xD
<zorglu_> cgetkey: you would have more chance on more specialized channel. google for 'linux studio'
<abionnnn> perhaps its depreciated
<cgetkey> it has software only for mac or microsoft but I run linux
<cgetkey> but I'll try  an search for linux studio thx
<aleksanteri> use wine then
<cgetkey> Ahhhhh thx I'll try that
<aleksanteri> sudo aptitude update
<aleksanteri> sudo aptitude install wine
<aleksanteri> put those in one at a time
<cgetkey> forgot about wine
<weswh-> zorglu - i found the problem. and...not so sure it's going to be easy to fix unfortunately.
<zorglu_> weswh-: what is it
<aleksanteri> cgetkey: ;)
<zorglu_> !tab | weswh-
<ubotu> weswh-: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<weswh-> zorglu_: i was able to touch/ls all the way to the final directory...and all of the directories are owned by me etc.
<aleksanteri> ubotu: :O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> lol
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok
<weswh-> zorglu_: in the final 'cache' dir, ktorrent puts links to the actual files on the filesystem - those links are root :(
<cgetkey> gotta go thx for any and all help guys and gals
<cgetkey> much appreciated
<weswh-> zorglu_: not sure why ktorrent would do it that way, surely it's a problem for most users
<zorglu_> weswh-: you can change the owner of a file by "chown wes.wes yourfilenamegoeshere"
<weswh-> right, but that's not really a solution in the long run. if i have to manually change file permissions for whatever ktorrent is doing in the background.
<weswh-> zorglu_: it gives me an option of where to store temportary files, but doesn't seem to have an option for "don't create any new files, just use what is on the fs"
<ibert> hi! I had to change a NIC on a machine, and now eth0 isn't there anymore. With which dpkg-reconfigure can I set up the network again?
<zorglu_> weswh-: it is not ktorrent or firefox changing the owner, it is somewhere in your local dont
<zorglu_> weswh-: let me guess this fs is a window one ?
<zorglu_> in your local dont=in your local conf
<pierreth> Zamber: I will try what you said
<weswh-> no, ext3. it's on the same drive as my system
<Zamber> k ;)
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok why is it owned by root ?
* aleksanteri is downloading kubuntu updates ;)
<pierreth> Zamber: i hope it will work :-)
<prophitinc> oi how do i install a tar.gz file?
<weswh-> oh -  see what you mean. the link file will mirror the permissions of the file on the fs
<Zamber> prophitinc what distro do you use?
<prophitinc> kubuntu
<weswh-> zorglu_: ok, let me see. because they were copied from another drive (also ext3) that i mounted
<Zamber> so you can install things only with a .deb ext
<Zamber> or manually install a C compiler
<prophitinc> well the linux version of shock flash thingy
<prophitinc> is in tar.gz
<prophitinc> need it to play online rpg for the kids
<Zamber> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<prophitinc> how do i do that?
<Zamber> read the tips
<weswh-> zorglu_: right you are, all of those files are owned by root. that explains a lot. the directorys i created while i was in kdesu konqueror, are owned by root. so are all of the files i copied over during that time. doh!
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok :)
<weswh-> zorglu_: i am pretty weak with cli at the moment, is there a quick command that will recursively set all of the permissions for every file in my home dir to my user?
<weswh-> otherwise i have a lot of right clicking to do. heh
<zorglu_> weswh-: chown -R wes.wes youbasedir
<zorglu_> !right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !file
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<zorglu_> weswh-: the second link
<weswh-> thanks!
<Zamber> !kickerpager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickerpager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<weswh-> zorglu_: so i did, "sudo chown -R wes.wes /home/wes", it took the command, but doesn't seemed to have changed any permissions?
<HymnToLife> weswh-, you should have done "wes:wes"
<zorglu_> as HymnToLife said :)
<zorglu_> well understandably i told you . twice :))))))))))
<weswh-> zorglu_: ok, did that wes.wes thing mess anything up? :)
<zorglu_> nope
<HymnToLife> and even if it had, wes:wes would have sorted it
<weswh-> hmm, i don't get it. it's not changing things. "sudo chown -R wes:wes /home/wes"
<weswh-> all of the dirs and files that were root before, are still root
<nagyv> is there any dcop call to ban/love/skip a track in amarok's last.fm player?
<angasule> I can't add the RSS from english.aljazeera.net (it's on the left side), I don't know anything about RSS to tell if it's an akregator bug or the problem is in aljazeera's side, anyone that knows? :? it's a pain to check manually, like it's the 90's or something
<weswh-> maybe sudo isn't powerful enough to change the permissions of the files that were made while using kdesu?
<verzonnen> angasule: what is the url?
<weswh-> when i try to do su - in console, it says authentication failure
<verzonnen> weswh-: try sudo su -
<angasule> verzonnen: http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4D6139CD-6BB5-438A-8F33-96A7F25F40AF.htm?ArticleGuid=55ABE840-AC30-41D2-BDC9-06BBE2A36665
<angasule> verzonnen: if you got to http://english.aljazeera.net the link is on the left in large, friendly letters
<edulix> hi
<verzonnen> angasule: that is not a valid rss link
<edulix> I'm not seeing gtk apps with antialiased fonts
<angasule> verzonnen: oh, ok :(
<edulix> even though I have configured kcontrol to set it to Bitstream, or Sans Serif, or..
<edulix> (i've tried many9
<weswh-> verzonnen: that did appear to give me a clean root shell, thanks. but i still can't solve my problem. the other day i was messing around the kdesu konqueror, and ended up copying over all of the files from my old HD while in that mode. so they are all owned by root - and now won't play nice with my applications. all i am trying to do is change everything under /home/wes, (all folders and files) back to my user. with root access now in
<weswh-> console, i did "chown -R wes:wes /home/wes", and it isn't changing the file permissions at all
<verzonnen> angasule: http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4D6139CD-6BB5-438A-8F33-96A7F25F40AF.htm?ArticleGuid=55ABE840-AC30-41D2-BDC9-06BBE2A36665
<verzonnen> just add a new feed to akregator
<verzonnen> weswh-: ok, try this "chown -R wes:wes /home/wes"
<angasule> verzonnen: is that not the same link I mentioned?
<verzonnen> angasule: yeah it is
<verzonnen> angasule: my mistake
<angasule> verzonnen: neat, it worked by manually adding it, what's the correct extension? .rss? then it'd work fine?
<scode__> I'm a noob at linux. What's the command to move a file?
<weedar> scode_: mv
<scode__> thx
<weswh-> verzonnen: that is what i did before. now this has gone from strange to scary. i opened up a kdesu konqueror session, and all of the sudden in that (as opposed to the regular konqueror) it is showing that the permissions have changed. so i go back to regular, and it's good now too. maybe it just took a while to update at the GUI level? but the one folder i was most concerned with in regular konqueror, is still showing owned by root. in
<weswh-> kdesu, it is showing owned by wes
<weswh-> is there a way i can examine the whole directory in konsole, and see anything that is not owned by wes?
<weswh-> because i don't trust this GUI anymore :)
<verzonnen> weswh-: try this as your regular user "id"
<Vladdy-> !tv
<Vladdy-> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verzonnen> !AI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vladdy-> evil...
* nightrid3r is back from: auto-away after 1h idle (been away for 17h 21m)
<inetpro> !3G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3G - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verzonnen> sory hard to resist playing with bots.....
<sredna> The videp players in kubuntu are fast becoming more and more broken
<sredna> Now I can't view full screen video
<sredna> Using libxine
<sredna> Mplayer can, but does something really ugly
<verzonnen> use mplayer
<sredna> Mplayer fails loading a lot of the streams I want to open
<sredna> It's ASF parser is broken
<mc__> !keyboards
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<mc__> !multimedia_keyboards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia_keyboards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sredna> Mplayer also appears to download at least the double amount of data compared to xine, with no difference in quality
<aleksanteri> hey how to check if i am running a 64-bit version or not?
<sredna> Hm, I found out something: If I have an other instance of kmplayer open with xine, it uses some different video driver, which does not permit full screen mode.
<sredna> Even though that other player was stopped, and did play an audio stream.
<sredna> There is yet some way for linux...
<genjix2> well I have an oddity... installed default kubuntu and only mplayer works -> no kaffeine
<genjix2> aha http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76111.html
<Zappix> Hey, would Kubuntu run on a Pentium Tillamook /MMX (233Mhz)?
<Zappix> Probably would being Gentoo can run on an i486 >>;
<hyper_ch> Zappix: how much ram?
<Skrot> KDE might be a little heavy for such a old computer :)
<Zappix> 256MB
<hyper_ch> Zappix: I'd rather try xubuntu instead of kubuntu
<Zappix> Ah, okay. (Used to have an AMD thunderbird but my motherboard for it died)
<hyper_ch> or install *buntu without any gui and get fluxbox or something like that
<Zappix> Ah, okay, thanks.
<hyper_ch> Zappix: well, there are a few lightweight desktops out there... you need just to test a bit :)
<sumashod> hi
<sumashod> :)
<Zamber> xfce is nice
<hyper_ch> I think on a pentium mmx 233 with 256 mb ram xfce shouldn't run to bad
<hyper_ch> s/to /too
<Zamber> fluxbox would run for sure
<aleksanteri> anyone knows a fast way to get wine?
<Zamber> go to a shop and say "wine please"
<aleksanteri> ...
<Zamber> ofc you have to be 18 :P
<aleksanteri> i mean the program
<Zamber> sudo apt-get install wine
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> but it doesn't install it
<Zamber> so
<Zamber> sudo apt-cache search wine
<Zamber> and look wich one matches your criteria
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: you're on edgy or dapper?
<aleksanteri> dapper
<aleksanteri> 6.06
<Zamber> there's another way also
<hyper_ch> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<hyper_ch> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Zamber> google for automatix
<hyper_ch> add that to your repos
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hyper_ch> and change "edgy" to "dapper"
<Zappix> It'd be awesome if I could run a processor even though it was missing one of the pins.....
<aleksanteri> lol
<Zamber> xD
<DennisTT> How can I find out what version of Kubuntu I'm using
<Zamber> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<aleksanteri> "deb-src command not found" :|
<Zappix> I have an AMD K6-II but one of the pins came off while I was trying to unbend one of them >.<;
<Zamber> aleksanteri add it to ypu sources.list
<Zamber> your
<aleksanteri> how?
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: open a terminal
<aleksanteri> i have one open all the time :P
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: enter there:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: copy there the two repos I posted above
<Zamber> nano or kate
<aleksanteri> ahh nano, :D
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: replace edgy by dapper
<aleksanteri> ok
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: in nano --> press then ctrl-x (for exiting)... it will then ask you whether you want to save
<aleksanteri> i have used nano before
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: then enter in the terminal:   sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: and finally:  sudo apt-get install wine
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: then make some coffee and when you come back execute in the terminal:   winecfg
<aleksanteri> :P
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: the winecfg is necessary to create all that stuff like fake c_drive
<aleksanteri> ok :P
<aleksanteri> i have tried a wine program before
<ubuntu_> plz why do i get "instalation crashed" after i want to install kubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10?
<aleksanteri> but it was a beta and didn't work :P
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: not all programs work in wine
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: winamp unfortunately works only half... :(
<Zamber> aleksanteri for what do you need wine?
<aleksanteri> well
<Clone> plz someone help me
<aleksanteri> i am a windows to linux switcher
<hyper_ch> Clone: just ask...
<aleksanteri> and want my windows apps :D
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: I know how you feel :)
<Zamber> aleksanteri me too
<Clone> ok one sec i wil return
<hyper_ch> aleksanteri: however I use vmware :)
<Zamber> anyway look on synaptic packet manager
<aleksanteri> ok
<Zamber> and look for substitutes of your faivourite win apps
<aleksanteri> well
<aleksanteri> i am going to get the coffee now ;)
<Zamber> synaptic or adept
<Zamber> ;)
<Zamber> VCL is better xD
<Zamber> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<billytwowilly> so if I get a "can't read superblock" error when I try to mount a windows share does that mean the hard drive is toast?
<aleks|coffee> ;)
<hyper_ch> Zamber: winamp has the media library with a few streams and one of those airs Star Gate season 9... :)
<ironfroggy_LT> i have installed cupsys to a seperate box, but when i try to browse to (its ip):631, i get nothing. what reasons could there be?
<Zamber> hyper_ch you can stream media through VCL also
<Zamber> also form m3u
<Clone> k so
<Zamber> so there's no need to listhen that streams through winamp
<Zamber> just get the stream addr
<Clone> when i want to isntall kubuntu i choose everzthign needed but when it comes to create a partitions
<ironfroggy_LT> any takers? i do, in fact, have access to the box in question.
<Clone> it creates i press OK and then my monitor shut down and i ge no  signal message
<Clone> then i turn it off and again on
<Clone> and when i see desktop
<Zamber> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Clone> it says formating drive E: to ext3
<Clone> but nothing happens even after 5mins
<Clone> so i pressed ESC and it said Installation crashed
<Zamber> formatting takes some time in some cases
<Clone> this happened to me with live cd of kubuntu 6.10
<ubuntu_> !grub
<Zamber> Clone run the liveCD
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Clone> and live DVD of kubuntu 6.06.1
<Clone> zamber i have livecd of 6.10
<Zamber> run the GNOME partition manager
<pierreth> Zamber: hello
<Zamber> not the instal
<Clone> and same thing happen
<Zamber> hi pierreth
<pierreth> Zamber: It seems that KDE was not installed
<Zamber> :D
<Zamber> don't say xD
<Clone> so wat shoudl i do?
<pierreth> Zamber: but it was installed yestherday
<Zamber> run the livecd
<Clone> i run kubuntu 6.10 live cd
<Zamber> run the partition manager from it
<Clone> and?
<pierreth> Zamber: It was a problem since a reset
<Zamber> manage to make a nice partition for ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Zamber: well, I don't know the streaming urls :) that's the problem... and winamp lists them really nicely... lots of anime and some tv shows
<Zamber> and make it
<Zamber> not from the install
<Clone> i dont want format disk i have pagefile from windows on it
<Lam_> is there a terminal command i could use to flip the kde screensaver on and off?
<Zamber> but from the partiton manager
<Clone> i have 150 GB there
<Clone> and want install it there :P
<pierreth> Zamber: it was taking a very long to get out of the black screen
<Clone> ya from partiotion manager
<Clone> and then?
<Zamber> Clone so make a partition
<pierreth> Zamber: Normally, KDE is a lot faster
<Clone> k so
<Clone> i do partition
<pierreth> Zamber: thank you
<Clone> how much for swap
<pierreth> Zamber: i will reboot again as a test
<Zamber> k ;)
<Clone> 150% of my RAM?
<Zamber> Clone the swap should be about 3 times of your RAM
<Clone> ok
<Clone> so 3 GB
<Zamber> 3 or 2
<Clone> and /home part and /root part?
<Zamber> I did evrything on a one partition
<Zamber> not mentioning the swap
<hyper_ch> clone: root part - depending on your overall diskspace - between 5-10gb...   /home --> the rest of your drive
<Zamber> and it works fine ;P
<Zamber> hyper_ch he wants to have his win stil lthere
<Clone> zeah win there
<Clone> yeah
<hyper_ch> Zamber: you can do everything in one partition but it is recommended to create an own home partition :)
<Clone> just want to install it correctly so i can use dual boot
<Zamber> hyper_ch find the place where the playlists are kept and simply copy it somewhere
<Clone> wait i reboot with livecd
<Zamber> kk
<ivoks> hi kubuntu users!
<hyper_ch> Zamber: well that's one option but right now I run winamp in my vmware....
<ivoks> help us create DVD for those who don't have internet access
<ivoks> we need you to get packages list of most used packages
<ivoks> if you are interested in helping your community, please visit http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
<ivoks> (no, this isn't spam :)
<Zamber> ivoks if you don't have internet what's the point of running a internet based OS?
<Zamber> yes it is xD
<ivoks> Zamber: maybe you have, but no broadban
<aleksanteri> back
<ivoks> -d
<weswh-> hmm, i installed the nvidia-glx driver...but didn't 'set it up' or anything. i noticed that amarok wasn't doing the cool 3d visualizations anymore, just the standard 2d ones. when i click through them i get a few blank screens
<Zamber> ah, got it ;)
<hyper_ch> Zamber: why do you say ubuntu is an internet based os?
<claudio_> I need help please
<aleksanteri> ok i c how wine works
<weswh-> i went into system settings and told the graphics card to use "propiretary" drivers, it says it is now using 'nvidia' (before it was using 'nv') - how can i tell? just want to make sure it's doing everything it can
<Zamber> coz evry linux system has it's power in the internet
<Zamber> updates, new packages
<Zamber> community
<claudio_>  i'm new to linux and i want to install gcc?
<claudio_> somebody can help me please?
<Zappix> Anyone here know if a processor would work if one pin is missing? :P
<Zamber> claudio witch version?
<Zamber> 4.1 ?
<claudio_> it doesnt mathers
<Zamber> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1
<campbch> Zappix - try it, let us know :D
<Zamber> from the terminal
<Lehmytest> Zappix: a p4 did work with one pin less
<ivoks> claudio_: apt-get install build-essential :)
<campbch> depends which pin?
<ivoks> claudio_: withouth ':)' part
<Zappix> Lehmytest: seriously? >>
<Zamber> xD
<Hossie> yes the p4 of my friend did still work
<Hossie> and still does
<campbch> anyways, if i ususally  use wireless, and i want to use an ethernet connection, how do i tell it to do so?
<claudio_> inpossible to find package
<campbch> it detects it, has an internal ip and everything
<campbch> but i cant connect if i disable wireless?
<Zappix> ah..hmm...
<Zappix> I have no idea if I want to risk trying though >>;
<Zappix> if something goes wrong I'm screwed :D
<campbch> it shouldnt break anything, its not like trying to jam something in where it doesnt go
<Zamber> claudio_ for witch one?
<Zappix> Heh I know someone who did that
<campbch> its like not jamming something in where it's meant to go
<Zappix> and in return killed his laptop XD
<campbch> poor laptop
<campbch> :\
<Zamber> yeah
<Zamber> RIP for him
<campbch> ok, if i disable my wireless, how do i connect via ethernet?
<campbch> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> !internet
<Zamber> !internet
<Zappix> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> :D
<Zappix> D:
<notech> configure the wired interface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> D:
<Zappix> !YourMom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YourMom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vladdy-> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<campbch> !botsmack
<Zappix> XD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> !Bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vladdy-> consider yourself warned..
<LjL> stop please
<ironfroggy_LT> anyone know what i need to do in order to get cups allow connections outside of localhost?
<Zappix> I don't think this board has ports for fans though.....I have one you connect to ze cables of the power supply, but that's designed for 200Mhz, don't know if I should try it with 450
<aleksanteri> btw has anyone got the code to install opengl? :D
<Zappix> Aleksanteri: 42
<claudio_> ivoks: whem i execute that yt asks me are you root and them return to the comand line
<Zamber> aleksanteri google? :P
<ivoks> claudio_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Zamber> opengl is a rough thing to configure xD
<claudio_> ivoks:impossible to find build-essential packadge
<Zappix> oh by the way: want to see the computer I'm using?
<Zappix> http://dzone.d-padnetwork.com/site/files/Timalook_computer.jpg <-- XP
<aleksanteri> wth is that?
<ivoks> claudio_: that's k|edu|ubuntu, right?
<claudio_> Kubuntu
<Zappix> aleksanteri: My computer? :P
<aleksanteri> lol
<Zappix> It's genius
<Zappix> Never felt like putting the motherboard and everything in my case
<ivoks> claudio_: did you do sudo apt-get update?
<claudio_> yup
<inetpro> claudio_: did you update /etc/apt/sources.list
<claudio_> ivoks:no
<ivoks> run it
<Zamber> yeah ;] 
<Zamber> xgl/beryl works fine for me ;D
<Zappix> uhh
<Zappix> Might I have to tinker with my BIOS to get a fan working? >>;
<Zappix> I have a port for a fan, but when I plug it in, it doesn't automatically turn on
<pierreth> how do you change Konqueror so I need to double click to open a file?
<aleksanteri> pierreth: i did it once...
<aleksanteri> wait a sec
<pierreth> aleksanteri: OK
<max_> does anyone dual boot linux and win98?
<BluesKaj> I did at one time
<max_> where did you get win98 drivers? i cant find any
<max_> only XP stuff
<aleksanteri> pierreth: found it
<BluesKaj> been a while
<ironfroggy_LT> are there any scripts i can install to more easily configure cups to be used by my local network?
<swami> anyone tryed the 2.6.19 kenel?
<Zappix> Might I have to tinker with my BIOS to get a fan working? >>;
<Zappix> I have a port for a fan, but when I plug it in, it doesn't automatically turn on
<Zappix> =/
<max_> BluesKaj: oh, ok
<aleksanteri> pierreth: System settings -> mouse
<swami> anyonre tryed the new 2.6.19 kenel?
<ironfroggy_LT> i am trying to grok exactly what configuration i need to change how, but it seems a common thing to do, i thought there has to be something easier.
<aleksanteri> and it's there
<pierreth> aleksanteri: thank you
<claudio_> ivoks: sorry my lack of knoledge but it is sudo apt-get update /etc/apt/sources.list or only update /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleksanteri> np
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<swami>  anyone tryed the 2.6.19 kenel?
<pierreth> aleksanteri: i have no mouse in system settings
<BluesKaj> ! Feisty Herd
<claudio_> ivoks:yes and next(sorry newbie)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Feisty Herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivoks> claudio_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BluesKaj> ! Feisty Herd 1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Feisty Herd 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aleksanteri> pierreth: oh
<pierreth> aleksanteri: OK, I have it in kcontrol only
<claudio_> ivoks:impossible to find build-essential packadge
<ivoks> claudio_: why do you need gcc?
<pierreth> aleksanteri: It is not my system settings
<aleksanteri> w/e
<claudio_> for programing
<ivoks> claudio_: did you enable internet repositorys?
<aleksanteri> i am running a finnish version and the translations aren't accurate sometimes :|
<claudio_> whf is that
<claudio_> i dont know
<pierreth> i have a broken translation of kde, how can i fix?
<aleksanteri> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<ivoks> ok... i don't use KDE
<ivoks> could someome explain claudio_ how to enable internet repositories?
<claudio_> lol
<ivoks> no?
<claudio_> thank you for your time :)
<ivoks> claudio_: you need to enable ubuntu repositories
<ivoks> claudio_: thousands of programs are there
<ivoks> come on kubuntu community :)
<inetpro> claudio_: You have Adept?
<claudio_> ivoks: im ready to quit Kubuntu whitch other distribuition would you will be good for my
<claudio_> yes
<inetpro> K Menu->System->Adept (Package Manager)
<ivoks> kubuntu is ok
<claudio_> inetpor: and anext
<inetpro> Select View->Manage Repositories  in the Adept package manager window
<inetpro> To enable the Universe repository, find the repository line with the Universe Component, and right click the line and select Enable.
<ivoks> inetpro: he needs main too :)
<swami> nolimitsoya .....do u have sata hdd?
<inetpro> Oops.. right
<BluesKaj> those repos should be enabled by default
<swami> nolimitsoya .....do u have sata hdd?
<ivoks> BluesKaj: i'm not sure; if you install it offline
<weswh-> ok, so i am really getting myself into trouble here. i am trying to get my system to work with the official nvida driver. i found a tutorial online and ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", and got a warning about Xorg and MD5 and not being able to do it, or something
<ironfroggy_LT> someone here has to have configured CUPS before, right?
<ivoks> right
<Clone> can someone tell me how can i install kubuntu on my HD so i can use it in dualboot win winxp?
<claudio_> i dont know if my prob is that im runnig it on a virtual machine?!?!?!
<weswh-> so i went into my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and looked to see if the driver was marked nv, or nvidia - it was marked nvidia. (i had already changed that in System Settings). anyways, i also noticed some stuff in there about 640x480 - which is the resolultion i am stuck in now after a reboot
<weswh-> is there a way I can make the system regenerate a new optimal xorg config or something?
<ivoks> claudio_: just install it :)
<max_> Clone: partition off some space for Linux...install windows first, the install linux the the other partition
<ivoks> claudio_: does your virtual machine has access to internet?
<claudio_> yes im talking by it
<weswh-> in System Settings now, it won't even let me drag the resolution up, in admin mode. it does see the correct hardware still though
<claudio_> its vmware player
<weswh-> is there an xorg configuration tool?
<inetpro> claudio_: it shouldn't make a diff
<claudio_> my native system is windows and them im running  Kubuntu on vmware player
<Xenol> za,ber
<Xenol> zamber
<inetpro> claudio_: can you choose something else to install?
<Xenol> i am on livecd
<claudio_> something else?!??!like what
<Dr_willis> Moo!?!?!?
<inetpro> claudio_: what you get when you do sudo apt-get update
<weswh-> what can i do to get back to 1280x1024, at least?
<Moo> Dr_willis!
<Dr_willis> cowsay | figlet
<Xenol> plz someone
<Dr_willis> :)
<weswh-> do i need to manually edit the resolution references in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Xenol> i create partitions
<claudio_> reading list of packadges...ready
<Xenol> and then press isntall
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  thats always an option.
<Xenol> for root which is bets filesystem?
<inetpro> claudio_: that all?
<Xenol> REISERFS or ext?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  when in doubt - use ext3
<claudio_> yes it all
<Zamber> re
<Zamber> had some problems with beryl :P
<Xenol> Dr_willis how much for wat swap 3 GB root 20 GB and rest for home?
<Dr_willis> 3gb of swap is a big huge. :)
<Zamber> he has 1gb ram
<weswh-> Dr_willis: what are the others? i am sure that my graphics card isn't working properly even though it says it is using the nvida driver and nvidia-glx is installed. like when i hit "logout", it takes it a few seconds to 'redraw' the screen with the gray color.
<Xenol> so how much
<Dr_willis> but it also depends on your actual ram.
<Xenol> 1GB
<ironfroggy_LT> so if people have obviously configured CUPS before, one might be right to assume they have an idea where docs can be found on opening CUPS up to a local network, right?
<Skrot> 1-2gb swap is enough then
<Dr_willis> i always put at least 512mb.. 2gb is proberly plenty.
<Skrot> 3 is too much
<Xenol> so 2GB
<Xenol> ?
<Skrot> yeah
<Skrot> I've got 2GB ram and 4GB swap, never use more than 100MB of that swap :p
<Skrot> wasted space :(
<inetpro> claudio_: when you do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' paste for us the lines that don't start with a hash (#)
<Xenol> k got swap how much for root ? ;P
<BluesKaj> Skrot, why so large swap
<Dr_willis> right now i am using 128 out of 1.5 gb of ram.. no swap used at all
<Skrot> Xenol: You usually just need a / and a swap. Set swap to 2*ram and / to rest
<BluesKaj> ?
<claudio_> wait i thing i get it
<Skrot> BluesKaj: Think kubuntu install CD follows the old 2*ram=swap.
<Xenol> Dr_willis for root 20 GB is enough?
<Skrot> 20GB is more than enough for the system
<BluesKaj> 1g should be plenty of swap ... thay old rule goes for smaller memory
<Xenol> ok
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  should be.. it have 1.75TB of drive space... so i dont worry about sizes much. :P
<weswh-> Dr_willis: ok, i am really screwing myself now. I just ran 'sudo dexconf', and ended up with an xorg.conf file that is much smaller, and makes no mention of my specific graphics hardware etc.
<Xenol> and wat is / partiotion? smth like /home?
<Xenol> Dr_willis lol
<alelurmopu> hi all
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  dexconf? never heard of that one.
<weswh-> surely there is a way to get it to reevaluate my system, like it did at install, and come up with an appropriate file?
<claudio_> i forgot to do apply on adept(loll)
<ivoks> :)
<Bent> regarding cups: http://127.0.0.1:631
<Skrot> Xenol: / is the root. All the subfolders are on the same partition unless you create specific partitions for it (such as /home)
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or somthing like that)
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<weswh-> Dr_willis: it was mentioned in the xorg.conf file - said it was generated by dexconf, the Debian Xorg Configuration Tool
<inetpro> you welcome
<Skrot> Xenol: On desktop computers you seldom need to create more than just the root
<inetpro> we all been there
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  you got a nvidia or ati card?
<alelurmopu> when I try to configure my key map in kcontrol i find that there aren't any Available Layouts
<alelurmopu> How can I add them ?!
<Xenol> skrot, so u suggest that i create / and home?
<claudio_> Thank you all for the help!!!!!!!!:)
<weswh-> Dr_willis: nvidia.
<Skrot> Xenol: I'd just create /
<ivoks> np
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  nvidia has its own x config generation program as well.
<weswh-> the whole reason i was messing with this was trying to use the nvidia driver.
<weswh-> really?
<Dr_willis> yes. :P
<raphink> I suggest creating / and /home
<Xenol> skrot, then i got 100+ GB free :/
<Dr_willis> cofiguration of X is avery very.... interesting topic. :)
<weswh-> Dr_willis: would that be avail to me if i installed nvidia-glx?
<raphink> at least because it allows to reinstall without losing the docs
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  the default xorg.conf the system made 'may' be backed up.. look in /etc/X11/
<Zamber> how to disable gamma in the kde menu?
<raphink> Xenol:
<ivoks> raphink: hi!
<Xenol> skot, is there any way to install GRUB somewhere else then to win disk MBR?
<raphink> hi ivoks :)
<raphink> how are you man?
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  its rather simple to get the nvidia drivers installed these days.. about 4 lines on the shell. :)
<Xenol> raphin , ya?
<ivoks> great, you?
<raphink> ivoks: I'm great :)
<raphink> Xenol: I suggest you use / and /home
<Xenol> i do it
<weswh-> Dr_willis: well, the "sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable" command is what started my troubles, it seems
<raphink> Xenol: so you can safely reinstall if you need, without touching your documents
<Xenol> but i want to install GRUB somewhere else than to windows MBR
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  and what 'troubles' are those...
<raphink> Xenol: e.g. if you want ot install a clean feasty in a few months instead of dist-upgrading
<weswh-> not sure if that is right or not, just something i found online
<weswh-> Dr_willis: well, booting into 640x480 mainly :P
<Xenol> possible to install it to lin disk?
<claudio_> Gcc is runnig..... Cool ty again
<weswh-> do you know of any good guides online dealing with the nvidia drivers and x configuration?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you can install grub most anywhere.. getting it to boot - is the harder part.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<weswh-> i've been getting a lot of conflicting info on google
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrot> Xenol: 100+GB free? Thought you said you only had 20?
<Xenol> skrot, i will describe
<Skrot> Xenol: If you've got 120-ish, just make everything /
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  the official nvidia docs on their driver is well worth reading/printing out.
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  the ubuntu wiki page on how to install them - needs reworked.
<Skrot> Xenol: except the 2GB you make swap
<Xenol> skrot, i have 135 GB free i want it like this 20 GB root 2 GB swap and home rest
<Skrot> Xenol: okay, then you make 20GB /, 2GB swap and 113GB /home
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  you may just need to run the KDE screen res configuration tool and slider the slider to the hither res. or it could be your system thinks your monitor cant do any higher
<Xenol> skrot, and i am interested if it is possible somehow easily install GRUB somewhere else than MBR of win
<BluesKaj> weswh-, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Dr_willis> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<inetpro> Xenol: I always make a spare partition to allow for installing a new version at a later stage
<Xenol> skrot, and BTW root need to be primary but home need to be priamary?
<Skrot> No idea about primary :)
<Dr_willis> I always make all my partitions 'primary'
<inetpro> then you can decide to work with the new or if you have trouble go back to old
<Dr_willis> just easier to do it that way
<weswh-> Dr_willis: at the present time, i can't raise the slider any higher
<Xenol> intepro k i will leave 15 GB free
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, he needs to be in admin mode
<Xenol> skrot, so i make partitions and wat now
<weswh-> Dr_willis: following these links, going to try the configure-enable again, last time it gave me issues
<ironfroggy_LT> i found a cups doc that covers what im trying to do, but it mentions some 'linuxconf' utility that i cant find. what is that?
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  on a new system - getting nvidia going is about a 2 min job for me.
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  install 3 or 4 packages.. run that one command.. restartX.
<campbch> could someone test 71.144.87.50 for me and tell me if it worked?
<campbch> i dont have access to a computer outside the network
<weswh-> Dr_willis: according to this it's only 1 package now. yeah, i will see if the command gives me the same error, hang on
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  well that package has othe rdependencies. :P watch the messages - it proberly downloads 2 others.
<Xenol> DR_willis in QTparted i have options like "begin of unallocated space" and "end of unallocated space" wat should i choose?
<ironfroggy_LT> there is no way it makes sense for configuring CUPS to be this freaking hard to find out
<campbch> is it working? anyone? :(
<mc__> where  to get linuxconf?
<ironfroggy_LT> mc__: i dunno, thats what i was asking
<campbch> cups liked me, i guess... as long as the network is working, and i know what model the printer is for the driver, i've only had a problem when i first started
<ironfroggy_LT> campbch: but how do you get cups to accept non-localhost connections?
<ironfroggy_LT> such a simple thing and i cant get a shred of information on it
<weswh-> Dr_willis: mind if i pm you the output i get from running that command?
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  which command. :)
<Xenol> skrot, so wat now if i made partitions?
<mathiouzz> hi everyone
<Xenol> skrot, well i have them in qtparted but how to create them?
<Skrot> Xenol: I've never used qtparted
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  yes.. it is detecting a  'changed' xorg.conf file.
<weswh-> should i run the md5 command it asks about?
<Skrot> Xenol: But usually you also need to format the partitions
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  just check your xorg.conf and see if the Driver line. is set to 'nvidia' or 'nv'
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  thats all that really needs to be changed.
<Xenol> skrot, but when i use install icon on desktop i get isntallation crashed error dunno why it will make partitions but not format em
<cloakable> Are there any PCMCIA bootdisks for Ubuntu?
<Xenol> skrot. and in QTparted cant format those partitions cause they r only logical aint created yet and i am confused how to create em :/
<slow-motion> hallo
<weswh-> Dr_willis: none at all. the screen section is set to Generic Video Card, Generic Monitor, etc.
<RawSewage> how do you use sox to batch convert a bunch of audio files
<Zamber> beryl is funny :D
<Zamber> when focused on one window it has more that 60fps
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  do a ............   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<cloakable> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> changet to xchat it has 20 xD
<Dr_willis>  Driver         "nvidia"
<Dr_willis> is what i get..
<Zamber> !beryl
<Dr_willis> if its 'nv' you need to change it.
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<weswh-> its vesa, but i will check with cat
<Xenol> skrot, partitions r made wat now? how to install kubuntu on disk and also GRUB?
<weswh-> (this all got screwed up when i ran the dxconf tool..or whatever).
<Dr_willis> Then theres your main issue. :) change vesa to nvidia and restart X and see if it takes off.
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  OR see if theres a backup of your original X config.
<Dr_willis> restore it.. then check its Driver Line.
<mathiouzz> has someone already got problems with dvd burning under ubuntu ?
<Xenol> dr_willis i have made partiotions with QTparted how can i install kubuntu and GRUB now plz?
<mathiouzz> xenol just follow the installation script
<mathiouzz> no ?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you realize that the installer can do that all for you.. :)
<mathiouzz> yeah
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  start the isntaller.. tell it where to mount / and /home to... and let it go..
<mathiouzz> far better
<thomas> hi
<weswh-> do i need all of the special things the file had before (like specifically saying it was a Geforce FX5200 and all that), or can i just change the driver, and leave it all looking pretty bare?
<Xenol> dr_willis i know but ppl said to use QTparted :}
<mathiouzz> xenol then ok use qt parted but after make a standard install
<thomas> is there anybody who can tell me briefly how to make my tv tuner work? I did that once before and I read the notes, but now I am not able to repeat it...
<mathiouzz> and when it'll ask for the partitions to format and so one select the one you wish to be your root partition etc ..
<Xenol> mathiouzz, GRUB will be installed automatically?
<mathiouzz> sorry thomas don't know it
<BluesKaj> GParted is much better and easier to use , but it has tobe downloaded and burned to cd , but works as alive cd ...I think it's the best so far :)
<mathiouzz> course xenol
<BluesKaj> thomas, which tv tuner?
<thomas> blueskaj: there is a conexant CX23881 chip on it and the tuner hardware is a philips FM1216ME
<Xenol> mathiouzz, which is home? /media?
<thomas> blueskaj: I know I need the modules cx88xx and cx8800
<BluesKaj> ok sounds like an ati wonder pro
<mathiouzz> by default you only need 2 partitions : one root (/) and swap
<Xenol> i want also home
<BluesKaj> ok, what kind of video feed do you have thomas ?
<mathiouzz> so make another partition with /home inside then ;)
<Xenol> which mount point should i select for it?
<mathiouzz> ./home
<thomas> blueskaj: I want to use the antenna signal (if you mean that by video feed)
<Xenol> dont  have it there :/
<mathiouzz> pm xenol
<Xenol> by default /media is set there
<Xenol> mathiouzz, sec i need to register for PMs
<BluesKaj> yes , thomas, ok here's a URL that will help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198703.
<Dr_willis> Time to learn some linux fundamentals.. heh heh
<thomas> blueskaj: thanks. I will check that and hopefully come back with a positiv result.
<mathiouzz> l
<mathiouzz> ok
<weswh-> Dr_willis: i found a backup file (from before i even changed things in System Settings). it was set to nv, with all of the right resolutions. i changed that to nvidia. earlier i also tried commenting out the Wacom driver areas - and x wouldn't even start when I booted up. if i remove those again, and then at the bottom of the file..
<BluesKaj> it worked for me ...i have the same chips and tuner , thomas
<weswh-> where it says 'Server Layout', should i be ok?
<weswh-> (i don't have anything wacom, and it's producing errors sometimes)
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  dont worry about the wacom stuff.. its not a problem.. and trivial to fix. IF you reaize what all to coment out.  yes it has settings for wacom in the middle and bottom of the file
<Xenol> mathiouzz?
<weswh-> ok, i will leave it alone. do i need to restart my entire computer, or can i use that ctrl+alt+bckspc (i think?) to restart x?
<weswh-> (if that will leave my irc session etc. in tact)
<sinisterguy> is there any similar program to tomboy for kde?
<Xenol> dr_willis one question when i selec from mount point i cant find there /home wat should i choose?
<Xenol> dr_willis, nvm it seem i blind or drunk
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  :)
<Dr_willis> or both
<Xenol> k when i set it should i tick reformat ?
<weswh-> ok, back to a decent res now...but i am not seeing the 'nvidia splash screen' that everything mentions
<weswh-> things definitely seem smoother though
<inetpro> sinisterguy: have you used tomboy?
<Admiral_Chicago> sinisterguy, knotes
<Admiral_Chicago> weswh-, could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mathiouzz> have someone already encountered errors during dvd burning ?
<weswh-> Admiral_Chicago: sure. (also all of my visualizations in amarok are working now).
<mathiouzz> like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36104/
<mathiouzz> help me please
<notech> weswh-: try, glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<ironfroggy_LT> ok i think i have things configured so i can use CUPS throughout my network, but i cant configure it because its asking me to go to https://server-host-name:631/admin, which is redirecting to a google lucky search for "server host name" when it cant find it. what gives?
<ironfroggy_LT> ping server-host-name does work
<inetpro> knotes? Tomboy is a desktop note-taking application maybe that's where it's similar to knotes but then....
<inetpro> lets you organise your notes
<inetpro>  intelligently by allowing you to easily link ideas together with Wiki style interconnects.
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: server-host-name is your hostname
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a problem with my X settings, basically beryl borked my install and i'm stuck on GNOME
<ironfroggy_LT> notech: i know that...
<ironfroggy_LT> notech: what im saying, is why cant firefox find it when i can in fact ping it, ssh to it, etc.
<BluesKaj> mathiouzz, K3b ?
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: oh, sorry. this on the same box as the cups server?
<Admiral_Chicago> inetpro, i'm not sure if you can do that in Knotes
<ironfroggy_LT> notech: no, im setting CUPS on my server.
<BluesKaj> beryl is a screwup for ATI cards...it's dangerous
<Admiral_Chicago> tomboy works on KDE for the most part, just a few bugs
<weswh-> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36107/
<inetpro> don't think so either
<weswh-> notech: Direct Rendering: Yes
<Admiral_Chicago> weswh-, give me a sec, I'm multi tasking
<notech> weswh-: then 3D drivers are working
<Xenol> dr_willis when i have in mount screen disk as hda 1 hda 2 it will mount them into linux?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  i dont have the installer memorized.. its not too hard to figure them out. You want one to be mounted as / and the other as /home
<Xenol> yeah but not win disk which r HDA i gues
* night|away is now auto-away after 1h idle
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  this is when you have to learn how linux handles drives and what disks are what.. you just ran gparted.. you diodent notice which ones are what?
<Xenol> then i should leave those as default set / and /home tick reformat and wait to install em and GRUB and then use kubuntu on HD?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to detect a hdd after linux has booted up even if the hdd wasn't pluged in when the bios was detecting the hardware?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you plugged in an IDE drive while the ystem was powered up?
<ironfroggy_LT> so how does my client find my server by hostname anyway?
<ironfroggy_LT> because it seems to work some places but not others.
<BluesKaj> Xenol, windows will be hda1,.if you are adding linux to a a new partition it will be hda2 or 3
<Xenol> HDA= first psychical disk HDB=second psychical disk on HDA i have windows and on HDB one 100 GB
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: seems odd if you can ping by host name
<ironfroggy_LT> notech: i thought so too
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: believe it has to do with the hosts file
<ironfroggy_LT> ...
<ironfroggy_LT> duh. i was in an ssh session on that box when i ran ping
<notech> heh
<ubuntu_> ya, it works in windows.  i've been told it damages the hdd, but in this case i've got no choice
<weswh-> has anyone run Deluge (bittorrent client) on Edgy?
<Dr_willis> never heard of it weswh-
<Xenol> dr_willis i got smth like no root user WTF is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> weswh-, i run Ktorrent.
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  no idea.. i would guess you are trying to hard to do things that the instller should be making trivially easy.
<weswh-> it's new, gtk based...but supposedly very good. yeah, i am running ktorrent also at the moment. i wish it had a "test connection" feature like azureus does
<thomas> blueskaj: thx for the link. I can now get a picture with tvtimer, but still no sound...
<weswh-> or i knew another way to test my incoming port connections
<thomas> blueskaj: the mixer settings are not the reason
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<zorglu_> weswh-: what is supposed to be very good in it ?
<Xenol> dr_willis one question while i am installing should i be surfing and watching film or wait till installation is done?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  i never use the live cd installer.. i always use the alternative cd/installer... I doubt if web surfing will slow it down much
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: have you heard they just sold the source to bittorrent inc and the original author will no mnore dev on it ?
<Admiral_Chicago> weswh-, okay your X is okay, maybe the splash screen will appear when you reboot.
<Dr_willis> anything else accessing the hd can slow it down
<weswh-> zorglu_: well, i don't know much about it all. but i have heard that ktorrent isn't optimal for the speeds of the entire swarm, or something.
<zorglu_> weswh-: ok
<ubuntu_> i'm running a live cd on a laptop.  i forgot the bios pw, so the boot order is stuck at: floppy, hdd, cd.  so to boot from cd i have to remove the hdd, and now i want my live cd to see the hdd, but how?
<BluesKaj> thomas, be sure to change the card: options cx88xx card=5" > cx88xx,  to: options cx88xx card=4" > cx88xx
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: put in the hosts file the ip and host name of the box you want to access by hostname
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_, sudo fdisk l-
<Admiral_Chicago> then mount it
<ironfroggy_LT> ubuntu_: so take out the battery and reset the bios
<Admiral_Chicago> also, you could reset the bios PW by clearing the CMOS
<ironfroggy_LT> notech: already got it, now that i realized my mistake. thanks.
<ubuntu_> i've reset the bios, the pw won't reset
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: ok :)
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: phone your vendor and ask for the bypass
<zorglu_> !netinstall | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ubuntu_> dell sucks and  this thing was out of warernty a long time ago
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: the first link will give you way ot install ubuntu wihotut booting on cd
<notech> it'll be a header that you jump differently, at least on Dell's i've seen
<ubuntu_> who said nething about installing ubuntu?
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: ok what do you wanna do ?
<ubuntu_> i want to mount the hdd
<ironfroggy_LT> ubuntu_: one option is to use a floppy bootloader
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: ok plug it then
<DennisTT> Why isn't Kubuntu letting me have a higher resolution than 853x6__
<Dr_willis> DennisTT,  i would guess either the video card drivers are confused.. or need installed, or the montor settings are wrong.
<zorglu_> DennisTT: a matter of driver/monitor configuration
<Admiral_Chicago> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu_> where do i get a floppy bootloader? i've looked, the only thing i can find tells me how to get one from my hdd and put it on floppy
<notech> DennisTT: verify the refresh rates in xorg.conf match your monitor specs
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: the link i gave you will provide it
<DennisTT> Thanks
<notech> root: is not very wise to irc as root
<coreymon77> is not very wise to do anything as root other than what needs to be done as root
<ironfroggy_LT> where can i get the command lpadmin?
<notech> better and more complete :)
<zorglu_> !info lpadmin
<ubotu> Package lpadmin does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> not there:)
<ironfroggy_LT> now i know i can get it
<Xenol> dr_willis last question GRUB will be isntaalled to HD0 which disk is that?
<ironfroggy_LT> ive used it on two kubuntu boxes already
<Fragrag> Why am I stuck on 'waiting for header' when I want to install something?
<notech> ironfroggy_LT: not sure, but it should be one of the cups packages. might search for cups packages
<ironfroggy_LT> i have it installed on another box, how can i find what package it comes from?
<zorglu_> ironfroggy_LT:
<zorglu_> $ dpkg -S /usr/sbin/lpadmin
<zorglu_> cupsys-client: /usr/sbin/lpadmin
<weswh-> i just plugged in a firewire hard drive (hfs) - it pulled it right up, but it says unmounted. i can see the contents in /media/System Drive/ - how can i tell what device it is to mount it? amarok seemed to think sda something?
<ironfroggy_LT> thanks. i thought it should turn up in apt-cache search lpadmin
<ironfroggy_LT> would be nice if my kind of printer (very common model) was supported out of the box. how i go about getting that done?
<ironfroggy_LT> i dont want others to suffer as i have!
<notech> weswh-:  dmesg should show it
<zorglu_> ironfroggy_LT: i dont have any printer :)
<ironfroggy_LT> zorglu_: get one already, its 2006!
<zorglu_> yep and soon 2007!!!
<zorglu_> just after that i heard 2008 :)
<zorglu_> wow time flies by :)
<ironfroggy_LT> dont it tho?
<zorglu_> and they are hard to configure :) bla :)
<ironfroggy_LT> hey you can get a networked printer-scanner-fax for under a 100 bucks. its time to buy.
<Dreary> Hi, any Polish is here? =)
<zorglu_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zorglu_> a lot there :)
<inetpro> ironfroggy_LT: did you look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Zamber> hej ;)
<weswh-> notech: as far as creating a new mount point (in /media) is that typically a root operation?
<Dreary> siema / good to know :] 
<Xenol> who can help me with installation plz?
<ironfroggy_LT> inetpro: yes
<Zamber> zorglu_ polska? :P
<weswh-> but when things are mounted, they are generally avail to users?
<Dreary> So im goin to #ubuntu-pl
<ironfroggy_LT> inetpro: but that isnt as helpful as just being able to use my printer out of the box.
<Xenol> PLZ someone
<Xenol> why i get this?
<zorglu_> Zamber: well i know the !pl :) this is all i know :)
<DennisTT> Thank you zorglu_
<DennisTT> That seemed to fix it
<notech> weswh-: root, sudo, whichever. it isn't writable to by a user
<inetpro> ironfroggy_LT: i hear you... been there too
<Zamber> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Zamber> :D
<zorglu_> DennisTT: cool :) event if i dont remember what i tol dyou :)
<ironfroggy_LT> ok why is CUPS making me to go to https and not actually working? i can find the box now, but it wont connect via https, which i dont care if i dont use.
<weswh-> notech: hmm, i was wrong - this is actually a mounted removable medium. the problem is the files i need are locked. this is an HFS drive, from a mac computer i had that died. similar file systems and all, any clue about that?
<weswh-> taking the data from one machine to another like that, it isn't really 'protected' is it?
<notech> weswh-: sorry, never dealt with HFS
<ironfroggy_LT> can i make cups not care about https?
<weswh-> notech: well, it seems to be a local issue. i go to a folder and it says "sorry, you don't have enough permissions to access this folder"
<Xenol> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Xenol>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<Xenol>     main()
<Xenol>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 161, in main
<ubuntu__> Hi! I have a problem installing kubuntu 6.10. After partitioning and copying all files the installer hangs at 99% "Downloading package lists".
<Xenol>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<Xenol>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 57, in install
<notech> weswh-: then it was mounted for only root access
<weswh-> ok, practical advice here - i had this problem before. in order to access the data on the drive, i have to go into kdesu konqueror - the only problem is that when i do this, and copy the files to my home directory, they all end up being owned by root, and i have to change the permissions.
<Xenol>     ret = wizard.run()
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 336, in run
<ubuntu__> Any help appreciated!
<Xenol>     self.progress_loop()
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 580, in progress_loop
<weswh-> notech: ah, how can i 'remount' it for user access?
<Xenol>     if dbfilter.run_command(auto_process=True) != 0:
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py", line 153, in run_command
<Xenol>     self.start(auto_process=auto_process)
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py", line 62, in start
<Xenol>     self.db = DebconfCommunicator(PACKAGE, cloexec=True)
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 125, in __init__
<zorglu_> Xenol: i see the bug:)
<Xenol>     write=self.dccomm.tochild)
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 48, in __init__
<Xenol>     self.setUp(title)
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 51, in setUp
<Xenol>     self.version = self.version(2)
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 60, in <lambda>
<notech> weswh-: i'm not on kubuntu at the moment but if its similar, mount it with the umask=0 option
<Xenol>     lambda *args, **kw: self.command(command, *args, **kw))
<Xenol>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 81, in command
<Xenol>     status = int(status)
<Xenol> ValueError: invalid literal for int():
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  learning to do things with the shell.. is much safer then running konqueror as root
<Xenol> why i get this
<Xenol> when i want to isntall?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you realize that most people have you on ignore now.
<zorglu_> Xenol: because you dont know how to use pastebin
<ibert> Is there a tool like Grip for the command line? want to run it on a box without display.
<junky> hello
<ubuntu__> ibert: use cdparanoia
<Dr_willis> ibert,  you could always use vnc, and have a remote desktop on it. there are command line ripper tools out. check freshmeat.net
<junky> plz, someone can help me?? i'm new in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> junky,  #1 - ask a question. Phrase it well...
<junky> my sound don't work
<thomas> BluesKaj: sorry for disturbing again. I check everything: the hardware (cables) the settings described in the link you gave me and the kmixer settings. I still do net get sound.
<zorglu_> ibert: you can just ssh forwarding too, you would have k3b running on the non display box and you will use the nice gui
<Dr_willis> junky,  and your sound card is a ?
<junky> i try with drivers... but im new... and i do   a lot of time here
<thomas> blueskaj: what I found out: when I change the volume slector in kdetv, nothing changes in kmixer. Is there any device I need to set?
<Xenol> zorglu, so i wont be able to install kubuntu?
<ibert> zorglu_: yeah I know. but this is machine without X its jast my LAMP
<zorglu_> !sound | junky
<ubotu> junky: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Xenol> i also tried 6.06.1 and same shit
<Xenol> Dr_willis i know but none could helped me cause i get same bug everytime i wanted to install i got this bug was on IRC one week ago but no answer :(
<junky> is integrate, abit nv8, realtek
<zorglu_> ibert: ok
<ibert> ubuntu__: thanks. I'll check
<junky> oks
<Xenol> zorglu can u help me?
<zorglu_> Xenol: no :))
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  sounds tome like the cd is either messed up. you got somthing really funky going on.
<Xenol> dr_willis i newly burned this version destroyed one CD when i was lastly traing to install
<Dr_willis> junky,  you may want to do some googling to see if that sound card/chipset is supported by ALSA at all.  also the Ubuntu wiki pages may help.
<junky> i dont understand
<junky> oks i serch if my sound card is supported...
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you try using the alternative installer cd yet?
<inetpro> how do I disable PrintScreen button from running ksnapshot
<inetpro> don't know how many times i've pressed it by mistake
<Xenol> dr_willis i have it downloaded but havent tried it yet i think i dont get graphic mode there and i am afraid i wont be able to install it :/
<ubuntu__> Anyone an idea, why the installation might hang at 99% when "Downloading package lists"? I see connection attempts to a mirror003.isp.belgacom.be. Why did kubuntu chose that mirror? I never selected it.
<Dr_willis> inetpro,  look under the 'keyboard shortcuts' control panel icon
<inetpro> i don't find it thre
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you dont need graphical mode to install the system.. never have.
<Xenol> dr_willis can i burn alternative CD version to dvd-rw?
<junky> ?? i don't see if my sound card is compatible with alsa
<inetpro> Dr_willis: ?
<AMICOHacker> kmail
<Dr_willis> inetpro,  im still trying to figure out how you 'accidently' hit that key. :)
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  since its a cd.. no.
<ironfroggy_LT> the cups web frontend is forcing me to use https at the end of the configuration process, but everytime it seems to lock cups up completely!
<Xenol> dr_willis any ideas how could i install kubuntu without downlaoding new instllation burning new cd?
<junky> someone know what i have to do,? i need to install drivers for my sound card?
<inetpro> Dr_willis: my keyboard layout is really stupid - print screen is where insert should be
<junky> is an integrated sound card
<inetpro> everytime i press shift insert for copy
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  not really.  the wiki docs may have some methods. ive never bothered.
<ironfroggy_LT> there has to be a way to disable https for CUPS, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy_LT,  the cups homepage/docs and the cups config files whold be the place to look
<Fragrag> Why when installing programmes, am I stuck on 'waiting for headers'? Are the repositories down?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy_LT,  of course I like the cups web interface
<ironfroggy_LT> Dr_willis: i like it too, but i just want to use http and not https
<thomas> does anybody have an idea, why I can see the video in kdetv, but do not get the sound?
<junky> plz someone can help me with sound ??? please
<weswh-> whatever happened before when the system automounted the firewire drive, it didn't allow me to copy over any files. it said "the directory /whatever does not exist" (when i was browsing it, and actually playing some music off of it). so i want to remount it, and be able to access it as a normal user not root.
<Xenol> dr_willis so wat should i do now?
<Fragrag> Is the repository down? I did 'ping be.archive.ubuntu.com' in konsole and I don't get any answer
<weswh-> so i tried "mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire", and it says only root can do that. if i sudo that, haven't i accomplished the same thing as before?
<ironfroggy_LT> Dr_willis: https is actually crashing cups, so avoiding it at all would very helpful.
<Xenol> dr_willis so can u help me somehow?
<weswh-> yeah, i just did that - and the files i need still have "lock" icons. the only way i have found around it is kdesu, but like i said, could not copy the files to my home dir
<junky> no one....
<Xenol> dr_willis :(
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  Ive never done a net isntall of ubuntu, ive heard its possible.. check the install docs/wiki pages.. or go buy some cd's :)
<Xenol> dr_willis in wat way is alternate method better than desktop and why i can install it from desktop version? :)
<julle> does any know an ftp server program that i easily can install through the apt-get install command?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  its faster for me. i awalsy use the alt installcd. it has some other options also
<Xenol> dr_willis i am  fucked up cause i cant install it from dekstop and i have googled it whole and also got severals manuals how to install it
<junky> k alguen me ayude kon el sonido porfavor...
<junky> o algun k me diga algun manual mas para principiantes
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<weswh-> how can i check what the permissions are (who owns) a directory through konsole?
<senjin> anyone go too www.rollforlife.se and vote on the pol pleas
<der_steppenwolf> hi, how can i see the change log of program versions in kubuntu?
<inetpro> Anybody know where ksnapshot is mapped to the PrintScreen button?
<Dr_willis> inetpro,  go ask in #kde perhaps
<inetpro> will do thanks
<Xenol> how can i install kubuntu 6.10 from dekstop cd?
<weswh-> ok, i changed the permissions of the mount point for the drive - but it's still being mounted owner - root, and i still can't access the entire drive as a user. (i can access some of it, which is strange) - what's the protocol for mounting a drive for user access? umask=0 seems only to be an option if i were doing this in fstab
<Reilithion> Are the tulip or eepro100 ethernet kernel modules included as part of the Kubuntu Live CD?
<Dr_willis> should be
<Dr_willis> l/drivers/net/eepro100.ko
<Dr_willis>   /drivers/net/tulip
<Dr_willis> is where they would be if they are there
<sickd> hello
<Reilithion> Ok, then something weird must be going on.  I can't for the life of me figure out why the interface gets no reply when pinging out.
<Dr_willis> ive seen some eepro cards that some how get the wrong module loaded
<sickd> how can install the manual pages to work with threads in kubuntu?
<sickd> i mean pthreads?
<sickd> how can i work with pthreads in kubuntu?
<Zappix> okay for those whom were here earlier: The processor didn't work =/
<Xenol> how can i install kubuntu 6.10 desktop?
<Xenol> i get one message saying isntallation crashed
<Zappix> So I retired it for good, and took the thermal paste off by soaking it in bioling water.
<Xenol> i have it in paste
<Xenol> but can i copy it here?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  if its that huge paste you pasted earlier - it wont help any one to paste it.
<mc__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sickd> thanks
<sickd> :S
<Xenol> dr_willis where else should i ask?
<Zappix> Most NVidia drivers are plug and play :D
<Zappix> well at least mine are
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  forums/wiki, or break down go to the store and buy some blank cd;s and download the alt. installer cd... OR read the installer wiki/pages and learn how to do a net install.
<Dr_willis> Dont expect magic  'type  a simple command' answer. You got either somthing really weird with that system.. or some badly burnt cd's
<Xenol> dr_willis one question can u tell me why my 20 GB partiotion was formated in less  then 5 mins and 100 GB part didnt even start to format?
<Xenol> i dont think it is badly burnt i burnt it with slowest speed possible
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  who/what told it to format.. when in doubt do it from the shell.
<user_> hello
<Xenol> dr_willis i am noob with shell didnt learned it yet :P
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  i guess ya got somthing to keep you busy for the next few days then
<Xenol> dr_willis telll me
<Dr_willis> Tell you what?
<user_> what would you prefer to use, provided you have an amd64: linux with amd64 or k7 kernel?
<Xenol> if i format that partition before install why TF it start formating from beginning when i try to install it?
<user_> re
<Xenol> dr_willis any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  all you really need to do is have the sectionof the drive you want to use 'unallocated'  then let the installer partition/format it.
<user_> what about my kernel related question?
<Dr_willis> user_,  i use the 32bit kernels. edgy has sort reduced the # of kernel options also.
<tenco> hi
<tenco> i am unable to start kaffeine
<user_> tenco: hi
<tenco> it just does nothing, even no output if i start it with --verbose in a konsole
<user_> but on ething puzzles me: when i ws using debian sarge my nic and sound card were unsupported, but ubuntu seems to absolutely no problem with that
<Dr_willis> user_,  proberly  a newer kernel version being used now
<tenco> and there's no kaffeine dir in .kde/share/apps and no config in .kde/share/config
<user_> dr_willis: debian sarge includes kernel 2.6.10, but after i installed that one, some of kernel modules were to my surprise gone
<Perseid> I was here before. grub keeps giving an error 17 unless I use the Kubuntu boot disk and pick Boot From First Hard Disk. The device.map and menu.lst look right to me.
<tenco> dunno what's wrong here with kaffeine :-\
<mister009> Hola?
<mister009> HI?
<Dr_willis> hoedy
<sredna> Which video encoder is better (if any), ffmpeg or mencoder?
<mister009> mencoder
<Zappix> .....how do I open this thing up? D:
<Zappix> talking 'bout a pentium P5
<inetpro> Dr_willis: i fixed my ksnapshot issue... it's under regional & accesibility and input actions
<inetpro> Dr_willis: thanks for the help
<user_> have you ever tried qemm97?
<user_> it's great, it accounts for 617 kb of conventional memory on my old box
<user_> how do i request my kernel version unde ubuntu?
<Murchadh> user_, uname -ra
<user_> thx
<Xenol> dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Xenol,
<Xenol> i made CD check and it sazs  checksums detected
<Xenol> so CD must be ok
<Xenol> dont uthni<
<Xenol> u think?
<Xenol> bah
<Xenol> 0 checksums failed
<Dr_willis> You mean checksum verified?   sounds right to me then.
<Xenol> yeah no defects detected
<Xenol> dr_willis so wat u think?
<Dr_willis> If youve 'proven' that the cd is good.. then either its your messing witht eh drives befor you install thats the issue.. or you got flakey hardware, or some odd bios/bug happening
<user_> what prog is used under debian to calibrate the joystick?
<smaggard> i think its joyconfig
<user_> i mean teh one connected to the gameport of your soundcard
<user_> thx
<smaggard> no im jk
<smaggard> joystick-config
<rance> Im running kubuntu 6.10 Edgy and my kde is having trouble with cd automount on audio cds, data cds are working fine.  When I try to play a cd i get an error telling me I dont have permission to access the device, but I have permission just fine when its a data cd
<gan|y|med> hi
<smaggard> hi
<gan|y|med> how is the package for all the windows codecs called?
<kblog> hi, i can not play any dvds
<der_steppenwolf>  hi, how can i see the change log of program versions in kubuntu?
<kblog> who can help?
<smaggard> i think its w32codecs in package handler
<gan|y|med> thx
<gan|y|med> not in the repo
<smaggard> like sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<gan|y|med> multiverse is activated
<rance> ganly|med: win32-codecs  but due to licenseing its not part of your system, you have to add it by hand
<smaggard> google it
<smaggard> you will find the server with them on it
<gan|y|med> so it is not in multiverse?
<rance> its a dep package, but you have to download it yourself
<rance> no its not in multiverse, probably never will be either
<smaggard> no u dont have to manually download it you have to add the right repository to your sources
<smaggard> cuz technically the w32 codecs might be illegal
<gan|y|med> i could copy the files in the right place if i weren't that lazy
<smaggard> depends on where you r
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> i can pastebin u my sources
<smaggard> if u want
<gan|y|med> let's not get into this discussion. but thx for the hint-
<smaggard> im running dapper tho
<gan|y|med> i still hate how my websites look in opera. what happened???
<rance> I think you want to add the "main restricted" repository and then you can apt-get install win32-codecs
<gan|y|med> ok, can you paste your sources.list please
<gan|y|med> i hate all this drm propriety stuff. ogg rocks :)
<rance> yea: hang on
<gan|y|med> thx
<gan|y|med> i mean have you ever seen a codec with such a nice name as ogg theora?
<gan|y|med> i mean: "mp3"...
<rance> gannly|med: mine is for edgy and has universe multiverse, and the restricted, and the opera repositories in it already
<gan|y|med> address?
<gan|y|med> i think i am missing the restricted
<lorrego> botero
<rance> ganly|med: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36129/
<gan|y|med> there is an opera repo? interesting.
<gan|y|med> so i guess you are using opera. anything strange with the border distances when you browse. mine are all squeezed in
<xst> After an upgrade, the fonts in emacs became very ugly and non-antialiased. How can I fix that?
<rance> I don't really use opera much, I just have it so when I design web sites I can see what it looks like in several different browsers
<rance> but I havent seen what you are describing
<smaggard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36131/
<smaggard> who put windows is gay in there?
<gan|y|med> rance: ok, i have restricted in there. looks pretty much like yours, but i cannot find w32* (update was fine)
<LjL> smaggard: whoever made that paste, i suppose... ?
<smaggard> ok u got me, it was me :D
<smaggard> u should be a detecterive
<Dasnipa`> detecterive lol
<Dasnipa`> i like it
<smaggard> ty
<smaggard> now i must go pick up my gf for some hott wild dirty stuff :D
<smaggard> bye
<rance> I just bet that your Windows is Gay repository is part of the problem
<smaggard> well crap im back, the air compressor is broke
<gan|y|med> ok, i have done it by hand
<gan|y|med> strange what this repo might be... a mysterious one
<gan|y|med> ok, i need your help
<rance> they work, ive got a wmv file on the machine right now that plays great
<gan|y|med> i believe you. i just don't have time for the hassle now. i'll have to look in this later though
<gan|y|med> how do i deactive the behaviour that some dirs are considered hidden now?
<gan|y|med> even when i am root
<rance> I think I downloaded it by hand when I did it first, I found the repo later and added it in case of an update
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<gan|y|med> works
<gan|y|med> thx
<rance> glad to hear it
<gan|y|med> but i would NOT call this a "feature"
<gan|y|med> simplicity != usability
<gan|y|med> simplicity = what m$ considers usability
<NamShub> gan|y|med: dont worry you aint alone thinking that...
<gan|y|med> yes, it will be dropped. happy day
<NamShub> ie. its not in the next version
<casev01> hi
<casev01> someone knows a repo for beryl 1.2?
<CaBlGuY> !win32
<Dr_willis> i find the feature rather trivial.. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gan|y|med> thx a lot guys
<BluesKaj> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> but anyway
<LjL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<godzila> halo
<godzila> im beginer,can anyone please tell me how to shut down firewall?
<LjL> godzila: there is no firewall activated by default
<LjL> !pm | godzila
<ubotu> godzila: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> !firewall | godzila
<ubotu> godzila: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<casev01> beryl is out ?
<gan|y|med> i wanna use kmldonkey. do i necessarily need to install mldonker-server (as server points to localhost) or can i just connect to any donkey server on the net?
<Dr_willis> install kmldonkey and see if it works.. :)
<craftycorner> question...what is right java for Dapper Drake?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<digitalfreedom> the java for linux
<Dr_willis>  sun-java5-jre
<digitalfreedom> yeah what the doc said
<digitalfreedom> i had fits out of it yesterday
<digitalfreedom> and i think i messed my repos's up
<craftycorner> ebay's a pill about it, I have sun-java5-jre, installing the fonts.  hope that works
<Dr_willis> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<craftycorner> everyt ime I try to get live help from ebay, they send me to a page with download choices
<tommy_> hmm
<gan|y|med> hi Dr_willis
<tommy_> adept keeps at waiting for header downloads 99%
<tommy_> what can i do ?
<gan|y|med> no it doesn't- says no connection to server
<digitalfreedom> you on cli tommy?
<CaBlGuY> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tommy_> digitalfreedom: what is cli ?
<digitalfreedom> command line interface
<B-Minus> digitalfreedom: no
<digitalfreedom> on a konsole
<craftycorner> um, I can give you the list of the choices ebay's inflicting
<B-Minus> digitalfreedom: im using adept
<mc__> tommy:  common language interface
<B-Minus> adept manager
<B-Minus> ok
<digitalfreedom> try this apt-get update from konsole
<B-Minus> ok tnx
<digitalfreedom> langiuage line same thing
<digitalfreedom> i like it
<B-Minus> it does the same
<gan|y|med> ok, there is no mlnet. so i guess i have to install mldonker-server
<craftycorner> http://java.com
<B-Minus> maybe i have bad repositeries
<B-Minus> can that be
<B-Minus> cause i just installed edgy
<craftycorner> edgy's got some problems
<B-Minus> i deleted my whole windows, this laptop is gonna be linux only
<digitalfreedom> i better check mine
<craftycorner> can you tell me what offerings won't give my machine a spazz
<B-Minus> hmmz
<B-Minus> there was a tool that creates sources.list automaticaly
<B-Minus> or not
<CaBlGuY> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<craftycorner> hello?
<NamShub> !backports
<craftycorner> there we go, still recieving
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<CaBlGuY> !backports
<digitalfreedom> B-Minus: good for you on the laptop
<casev01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<B-Minus> digitalfreedom: funny thing is, today i installed vista on it, i couldnt stand it for 1 hour
<B-Minus> so deleted the whole thing
<digitalfreedom> lol
<craftycorner> vista is bull
<B-Minus> but now my sources.list wont load :ss
<digitalfreedom> pm me B and ill help you from there if i can
<B-Minus> strange cause it worked perfectly before i reinstalled the whole thing
<craftycorner> save to disc?
<craftycorner> gotta go
<Schuenemann> I clicked on some "share" or "applet" stuff and now I have icon close to the trash can, with the "new server" only option. How can I get rid of this?
<Schuenemann> an icon*
<Schuenemann> "public file server" is the name
<Dr_willis> right cliock on it look at its menus
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, right clock on it and choose quit
<Dr_willis> Logical eh?
<Schuenemann> the only option is "new server"
<Schuenemann> if I click on the panel arrow says "remove public server file", but won't that just take it from the panel?
<Schuenemann> how can I know if that server is running?
<digitalfreedom> the panle menu should give you an option to remove and application
<digitalfreedom> an*
<Schuenemann> move, remove, about, help... but even the trash can has that, so I suppose it's not related to that server itself
<Schuenemann> the application name seems to be kpf
<SupremeBeing> what's the trick for a successful update to edgy?  Last 2 times I tried it there were errors and it messed up my xorg.conf
<jimmy_> hello
<digitalfreedom> hi jimmy
<jimmy_> where are you from?
<digitalfreedom> linux land
<Schuenemann> lol
<jimmy_> its good
<digitalfreedom> very good
<jimmy_> oh yes
<jimmy_> im from czech republick
<weswh-> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Schuenemann> !kpf
<ubotu> kpf: public fileserver for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 193 kB, installed size 628 kB
<dejan> hello everyone
<weswh-> anyone know some cool 3d things i could use to flex my graphics card a little? preferably a really good music visualization - i've been playing with the libvisual plugins for amarok, and frankly they aren't very cool
<weswh-> ideally there'd be some separate app. that looked at the total mix out of the system
<weswh-> so it wasn't linked to an app
<dejan> does anyone recommend 64bit kubuntu
<adz21c> dejan: not been a problem for me really
<adz21c> dejan: well except one thing which isn't major, but i could have swarn i red somewhere it happened on 32bit as well but its more of an annoyance than a problem
<jimmy_> whats better please ubuntu kubuntu or eduntu?
<dejan> adz21c: i want to be able to use flash and I had a few problems with flash other than that everything was good
<diego> hola
<adz21c> dejan: well yes flash is an issue, but 2 ways of solving that ... install firefox 32bit or i managed to get flash working under konqueror x64
<scrocco> usually you just have to copy one file to the right directory, dejan
<scrocco> hi all - are DVD-R discs written by K3b supposed to be readable on apple systems? I add Rock Ridge , Joliet extension and UDF structures , but they look empty on 2 ibooks (they work well on my box)
<dejan> jimmy_: i think they are all the same, they only thing diffrent is only minor
<Schuenemann> why flash is still version 7 for linux? this sucks
<adz21c> nope, 9 beta is out
<Schuenemann> I can't see videos in youtube
<scrocco> there's 9beta, Schuenemann
<scrocco> yout ube works with it
<jimmy_> thanks
<Schuenemann> when I go to the adobe site and click "download flash player", 7 is the one it shows me
<adz21c> yea well cos 9 is beta u have to go get it urself
* topic unset by spamer on #kubuntu
<scrocco> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<scrocco> pick "Download Installer for Linux "
<weswh-> jimmy - i prefer kubuntu. there is also xubuntu. the only difference is the desktop environment
<Schuenemann> so version 8 was never released?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:spamer] : mnk75i b5un
<spamer> b
<spamer> g
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<dejan> so you recommend 64bit linux, is it easy to upgrade or is it going to be a fresh install
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<scrocco> Schuenemann:  right. never
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<weswh-> www.gnome.org, www.kde.org, www.xfce.org - whichever you like best, go with that version of ubuntu
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<Schuenemann>  /ignore spamer
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<jimmy_> go to ass spamer
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<adz21c> dejan: well its not been a problem for me since i used it, and i would imagine its fresh install
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<adz21c> Schuenemann: yea basically
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<dejan> i have i586 version of kubuntu
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<Schuenemann> scrocco: is this beta version ok?
<spamer> c
<BluesKaj> does anyone have the ability or right to ban or kick this jerk
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<adz21c> dejan: any reason u want x64?
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj: well, you have the ability to ignore :D
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> cc
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<dejan> well i have a 64bit system so why not
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<B-Minus> kick ?
<_kuja_> spamer needs to be glined, as far as I'm concerned
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<dejan> how do you stop this spamer
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<Schuenemann> type /ignore spamer
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<_kuja_> /ignore spamer
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<Schuenemann> since no one can ban hi
<spamer> c
<adz21c> dejan: yea thats my basic philosophy lol but I don't think you will gain much extra ... if anything
<Schuenemann> him*
<spamer> c
<_kuja_> Hmm, sh**
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<scrocco> ===================== FIGHT NOISE WITH MORE NOISE
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> c
<spamer> cc
<spamer> c
<jimmy_> leo but spamer i know your ip 190.48.156.226 you get virus or worms ok lamer?
<adz21c> dejan: personally i would wait till I was next ready to do a fresh install, but for me, I always used x64 version of distros
<spamer> fg
<spamer> d
<scrocco> ===================== FIGHT NOISE WITH MORE NOISE
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Schuenemann] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage"
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<scrocco> this is a human
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
* _kuja_ goes off to find someone with "privileges" to kil--- kick spamer
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<scrocco> you are very clever, spamer
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<scrocco> go for it, _kuja_
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<dejan> just add the spamer to you ignore list
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> dd
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> dd
<spamer> d
<Schuenemann> nah... he deserves to die
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<spamer> d
<Fragrag> Why are there no mods?
<dejan> if he wants to sit in from of his comp with one hand on c and the other getting of then thats his delema
<scrocco> which is the correct mask to use? a simple "/ignore spamer" doesn't work
<spamer> jajaja
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<jimmy_> he isnt spamer his name is leo
<BluesKaj> yup, copy and paste this into the server entry box :  /ignore spamer
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.156.226]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Schuenemann> thanks
<scrocco> thanks to the mods
<BluesKaj> thanks Hawkwind
<Schuenemann> scrocco: are you using konversation?
<nalioth> woops
<scrocco> no, xchat
<dejan> no to your ignore list, right click on the left hand side where all the users are and select ignore, he will not shw up in the dialog anymore
<LjL> perhaps set mode +t Hawkwind
<Schuenemann> ahh... might be diferent in xchat
<scrocco> oh right, thx
<LjL> he's been changing the topic
<scrocco> are DVD-R discs written by K3b supposed to be readable on apple systems? I add Rock Ridge , Joliet extension and UDF structures , but they look empty on 2 ibooks (they work well on my box)
<dejan> yep Konversation
<BluesKaj> he's gone
<Schuenemann> they are supposed to be readable anywhere
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+tnc]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<jimmy_> hele lidi je tady nkdo z eska?
<LjL> !cz | jimmy_
<ubotu> jimmy_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Schuenemann> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Schuenemann> nice
<weswh-> so it seems flash 9 will be along soon enough. that's good
<weswh-> i figured they wouldn't let linux rot too badly
<BluesKaj> hehe  not quite Schuenemann
<adz21c> so i read they also might do x64 on v9
<dejan> are there any chat sites for programmers
<dejan> or are there any here
<Schuenemann> what do you need?
<bun_tun_dun> hi. somebody here have made an authentication against samba PDC work?
<_kuja_> freenode is a programmers haven, as far AFAIK
<CaBlGuY> !flash9
<dejan> just general advise, on packages for certain librarys
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<BluesKaj> there's gotta be a command line chat somewhere for them ...most don't GUI's
<BluesKaj> irssi !
<BluesKaj> flash is tricky tho ...it may not install in your browser
<weswh-> dejan - for programmers? freenode has channels for almost any language you can think of
<LjL> Schuenemann, scrocco, _kuja_, jimmy_, BluesKaj: when this sort of thing happens, please *do* type !ops to get the operators' attention. use that command only in emergencies, but in emergencies, do use it.
<weswh-> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Schuenemann> flash 7 worked here, I followed their walkthrough
<BluesKaj> ok LjL will do , thx
<Dheeraj_k>  funny isn't it? http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/windows.JPG
<Schuenemann> ok
<phobiac> How can I find out the name of my wireless card? I've switched from using GNOME to KDE and GNOME used to have a Device Database that told me about all my hardware, I can't find anything like that for KDE. :(
<BluesKaj> has anyone tried to install flash 9 ?
<Schuenemann> I am deciding if I should try
<phobiac> I've put flash 9 on my laptop. All I use it for is the firefox plugin though.
<_kuja_> blueskaj, I've been using it since they released the first beta .....
<Schuenemann> is it ok?
<BluesKaj> _kuja_, in ff
<BluesKaj> ?
<phobiac> It works pretty well, the only issue I've had is that flv movies (Like YouTube) will stop playing for me every once in a while.
<_kuja_> For the most part. it has issues with it covering up other things in the window, at least in Opera, and I think FF too.
<Dheeraj_k> <BluesKaj>: yeah
<Dheeraj_k> <BluesKaj> i downloaded its binary file from adobe's web site
<_kuja_> labs.adobe.com
<Schuenemann> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Dheeraj_k> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> here?
<phobiac> !wireless card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> well, the flasf vers i have now works well and i had real "time" setting it up right. I think I'll wait :)
<Dheeraj_k> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Schuenemann> which is it?
<_kuja_> ah, another useful link.... http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<phobiac> Ah, thanks
<CaBlGuY> someone in here told me about a flash 9 for linux link the other day..   it was without addin anything to your repos or any stuff like that, straight DL and install..
<CaBlGuY> anyone know of that?
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: do I have to remove the flash 7 I installed previously?
<_kuja_> Flash 9 is a single file that you put in the plugins folder. libflashplayer.so
<_kuja_> Schuenmann, I'd recommend it.
<Schuenemann> how to do  that?
<Dheeraj_k> well u can install it using installer http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b2_installer_linuxplugin
<obsethryl> ok...
<aleksanteri> hey what's your favorite feature in kubuntu?
<obsethryl> are there any differences between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Schuenemann> kubuntu uses KDE
<obsethryl> i want a gnome - free environment
<Schuenemann> ubuntu uses gnome
<obsethryl> i mean like I do not even WANT gtk apps
<obsethryl> isn't the package manager based on gtk
<_kuja_> Which package manager?
<Schuenemann> I don't know... I'm quite new here
<aleksanteri> oh
<dejan> ericsson
<_kuja_> aleksanteri: katapult :)
<aleksanteri> i'd say the look of it
<aleksanteri> kubuntu has cwl appearance
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have a problem
<_kuja_> 'ello
<Schuenemann> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<ubuntu> I need help
<_kuja_> That happens a lot in support channels, it seems
<obsethryl> _kuja_: the interface for all the nice .deb files
<aleksanteri> :O katapult's cwl
<_kuja_> Adept?
<_kuja_> It's either pyqt, or pykde, I forget which
<_kuja_> And that's if I'm remember right at all.
<CaBlGuY> wheres the plugins folder for mozilla at?
<CaBlGuY> the defualt install place..
<Schuenemann> ~/.mozilla/something
<ubuntu> how I can repair a damage file in my filesystem? apt or dpkg can reinstall a damaged files in my system
<CaBlGuY> and if I can't find ~   ??
<_kuja_> wait, nope, c++/qt/kde
<aleksanteri> search for "mozilla" and then navigate the plugins folder in it i think
<Schuenemann> ~/.mozilla/firefox/(nameOfProfile)/extensions
<ubuntu> can apt or dpkg check the integrity of the installed files ??
<mathiouzz> erh excuse me but could someone help me to solve my problem : all the dvd i try to burn with K3B or brasero fail
<mathiouzz> with that message
<mathiouzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36104/
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: ~ is the home directory
<ubuntu> any can help me ?
<Schuenemann>  /home/user_name
<aleksanteri> !ultraiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultraiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> bah
<aleksanteri> try ultraiso
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: it checks the md5s of the *.debs after it downloads them
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann: then I need to browse it in root, cuase only thig in /home is my user folder..  nothin else..
<aleksanteri> mathiouzz: http://www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/index.html <-- shareware, but i guess you need it only this one time :P
<mathiouzz> ?
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: so, it's in that folder
<mathiouzz> what i wanted to say
<obsethryl> _kuja_: excellent
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  ummmmm  what folder???   :-O
<mathiouzz> is that even if i change programs
<Schuenemann>  /home/user_name/.mozilla/profile_name/extensions
<mathiouzz> i always get crashes
<aleksanteri> ohh
<mathiouzz> so i think it's a problem of infrastructure
<aleksanteri> then i guess it's the hardware
<Schuenemann> the user folder
<mathiouzz> don't u think ?
<mathiouzz> yep that's what i'm thinking too
<aleksanteri> get a new burner
<mathiouzz> but how can you solve that ?
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  nope, not in there..
<aleksanteri> solve what?
<CaBlGuY> :/
<mathiouzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36104/
<mathiouzz> that error message
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: the directory is hidden
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  really???  what ever gave ya that idea...   :p
<aleksanteri> mathiouzz: i think it relates to the burner as well
<aleksanteri> because it really doesn't do anything
<aleksanteri> no successes at all
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: you're kidding me, right?
<aleksanteri> so it's the burner
<mathiouzz> hmm not sure
<mathiouzz> as it burns dvd's on windows
<mathiouzz> it's not a problem of hardware
<mathiouzz> but i think it's a linux problem
<aleksanteri> mathiouzz: what do you mean?
<mathiouzz> as i can burn dvd's on windows
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  Ummmm  no....   I aint no freakin Linux Gawd...   I'm good enough to install it but that's about it..  I need help installin all the additional stuff..   so, that's why I'm here..
<mathiouzz> and all the programs i use to burn dvd's onlinux crash
<aleksanteri> well
<mathiouzz> i think it's a problem of linux
<mathiouzz> no ?
<aleksanteri> redownload the iso then
<mathiouzz> i tested the md5sum
<mathiouzz> they correspound perfectly
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: .mozilla is hidden, every directory/file that starts with a point is hidden
<cuco> any packages for mailody in edgy? i did not find in the default repositories
<aleksanteri> i am clueless now...
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  ok...  so,  how do I acces it then??
<_kuja_> cuco, I really doubt it, not with something as new as it
<mathiouzz> so to resume : it's not a problem of iso , it's not a problem of program and it's not a problem of hardware
<Schuenemann> you're using konqueror or the shell?
<mathiouzz> so it's probably a problem of kernel or sumthin like that no ?
<aleksanteri> no it can't be the kernel
<notech> aleksanteri: try different media, it may be bad
<Schuenemann> click view > show hidden files
<aleksanteri> notech: ???
<mathiouzz> well i tried different medias
<mathiouzz> verbatim dvd's and other dvd-rw
<mathiouzz> both crash
<mathiouzz> and succesfully burn on windows !
<Schuenemann> maybe the dvd is protected?
<mathiouzz> what's the problem :S
<aleksanteri> the dvd
<mathiouzz> protection is patched :P
<notech> crash as in what?
<mathiouzz> k3b , brasero all crash
<aleksanteri> the dvd might be malfunctioned or somtething like that
<notech> i missed the beginning of this
<mathiouzz> i destroyed 7 dvd
<mathiouzz> take a look at my paste
<mathiouzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36104/
<mathiouzz> when k3b fails in the middle of the burning
<mathiouzz> ok a dvd with bad media ok
<notech> try cleaning the drive
<mathiouzz> 2 dvd's bad ok
<aleksanteri> yeah
<mathiouzz> but 7
<aleksanteri> :|
<aleksanteri> so it's not the dvd
<mathiouzz> but i told you that the drive was clean and it doesn't crash on windows
<notech> mathiouzz: i had some sitting here for like 6 months and they all went bad
<mathiouzz> erf :S
<_kuja_> mathiouzz: Try burning with a different version of growisofs
<mathiouzz> yep but it crashed on a dvd-rw
<notech> if you have another linux system then md5summ the dvd
<night|away> mathiouzz did you check the md5sum of the image
<mathiouzz> yep night
<CaBlGuY> ok. got it..  now..
<aleksanteri> mathiouzz: perhaps you could order a ready-burned dvd?
<mathiouzz> is there an automatized way to install another version of growisofs ?
<_kuja_> not really, but it should be painless.
<mathiouzz> it's not only a problem of 1 dvd
<Murrlin> I can't seem to add the 15-26.686 restricted modules in adept. nothing happens when I 'request install'
<mathiouzz> it's a problem that my burner is quite new and it crashes on linux
<aleksanteri> so what are you burning now?
<mathiouzz> i'm gonna try another version of growisofs
<notech> check for a firmware update?
<_kuja_> mathiouzz, are you using dapper or edgy?
<Murrlin> do I need to be running the 26 image to do this?
<mathiouzz> edgy
<mathiouzz> erh not a bad idea checking for a firmware update
<_kuja_> Hm, should be up to date, try to find an older version.
<mathiouzz> i've got an amd64 but as i had a lot of problems with some programs i use now edgy i386
<mathiouzz> everything works unless burning
<mathiouzz> now i've got a few clues
<mathiouzz> firmware upgrade
<mathiouzz> growisofs
<mathiouzz> thanks for your help guys
<mathiouzz> ;)
<mathiouzz> gotta go to sleep now :S
<mathiouzz> good night all
<aleksanteri> bye
<mathiouzz> ++
<_kuja_> Did burning work with amd64? Sometimes, though rarely, obscure hardware problems pop up when using i386 on an amd64/emt64 system
<CaBlGuY> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Schuenemann> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Perseid> OK. I am desperate now. I reinstalled Kubuntu to see if it would correct my grub config and now when I boot all I get is the command line
<aleksanteri> type login
#kubuntu 2006-12-10
<CaBlGuY> Oh, can someone help with accessing my slave drive?
<CaBlGuY> it's a winblowz NTFS system drive
<digitalfreedom> is it mounted?
<Murrlin> ok I'm a dumba**. its 15-26.386 not 686
<CaBlGuY> no, not mounted yet..
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: look in /media
<CaBlGuY> hang on..
<CaBlGuY> K, nope, not there..
<Schuenemann> CaBlGuY: no folders there?
<Schuenemann> like hda, hdb
<CaBlGuY> yes..  I got into it..
<CaBlGuY> and there are my CD-Rom floders, but no windowz folder..
<CaBlGuY> cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy etc..
<Schuenemann> no hda, hdb?
<CaBlGuY> no sir..
<Schuenemann> I think you mount using mount /dev/hd* folder
<Schuenemann> where folder is the destination folder
<Perseid> I can't edit any grub configuration if I boot from the install cd?
<CaBlGuY> and I would need to know what the name of the dev is yes?
<Schuenemann> yeah... first hd is hda, second is hdb...
<CaBlGuY> ok..  so lemme try and see what happenes..   if I remeber right, last time we did it, we had to use FS Tab..
<bones78> Howdy everyone.
<tim_lynch> I'm thinking of installing kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, but I was wondering what partitioning program the installer uses- should I partition before I start installing?
<Perseid> I'm really at a loss. I can't boot my computer at all.
<CaBlGuY> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<BluesKaj> wondering about the existing libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox/plugin, whether or not it should be deleted and replaced with the flash9 version ?
<bones78> Installation gives you the option the alter your partition if needed.
<bones78> I believe it's under the advanced heading.
<BluesKaj> GParted rocks ..QTParted is iffy
<_kuja_> Bah, both of them suck. GNUparted rules the seas!
<Perseid> Anyone? Help with grub? When I boot all I get is the grub command line.
<BluesKaj> GParted is GNUparted :)
<_kuja_> A frontend for lawn GNOMES :O
<tim_lynch> ok. just to be safe I'll partition before I start installation- I don't want to get stuck halfway and end up erasing my hd
<pacman> anyone know what the latest version of Java is for LInux?
<BluesKaj> yes partitioniong first is usually the best practice, tim_lynch
<CaBlGuY> Schuenemann:  I aint seein anything and the mount isn't working..
<tim_lynch> well I'm going to get started on that- I'll be back if my computer is destroyed
<tim_lynch> thanks for the help
<bones78> You can draw the partition up as you see fit.........you don't need to write your partition straight away.
<BluesKaj> tim_lynch, use Gparted live cd ...DL it first and burn it to a cd and use that to boot up , then do the partitioning with tools
<BluesKaj> phooey
<BluesKaj> some ppl have no patience
<CaBlGuY> !fs tab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs tab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SupremeBeing> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CaBlGuY> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<bones78> Why use gparted when the ubuntu cd can partition ok?
<_kuja_> not a bad question.
<BluesKaj> it's easier with the GParted
<_kuja_> define easy
<bones78> I've never used gparted (or qparted) but I'm guessing they can resize partitions?
<BluesKaj> hehe , why ask for a deininition when just effective without having to fool with the QTParted disk
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: ever used beryl?
<SupremeBeing> SupremeBeing:  hi
<_kuja_> Qtparted actually let me try to resize my XFS partition. That's how I spell disaster.
* CaBlGuY watches SupremeBeing for the fun of it..   
<CaBlGuY> O_0
<Zamber> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SupremeBeing> CaBlGuY: lol?
<CaBlGuY> :)
<SupremeBeing> I know what it is, i've installed it twice, then it screws me and freezes...
<bones78> For a novice/windows convert........wouldn't using the partitioner on the insatll cd suffice?
* SupremeBeing 'll brb
<slop> how do i find out what driver my sound card is using?
<crimsun> slop: cat /proc/asound/modules
<dejan> anyone know how to fix media player so it plays wmv and dvd properly. i had it fixed but all of a sudden its not working correctly
<slop> crimsun, thanks
<bones78> I don't know about wmv but just installing libdvdcss should cure dvd's
<CaBlGuY> dejan:  what player u usin?
<CaBlGuY> Howdy crimsun  o/
<ubuntu> can someone help me plz? i want to install kubuntu 6,06,1 but it doesnt say anything about INSTALLING GRUB
<ubuntu> will it install it or no
<ubuntu> ?
<BluesKaj> it will
<Zamber> yep
<CaBlGuY> yes it will
<crimsun> unless you use lvm in which case it won't (it'll use lilo)
<ubuntu> but in "ready to install" it says nothing about gruB
<ubuntu> i plan use dualboot
<ubuntu> but am afraid it wont install
<ubuntu> so it will ty guys
<BluesKaj> well , grub will be the way to go
<CaBlGuY> yes, grub is the defualt install
<BluesKaj> if you preserve your hda1 NTFS then grub is the choice
<bones78> ubuntu install will resize, and install grub for you.  You could even alter what OS you want it to time into.
<ubuntu> ppl do u advise me to upgrade to 6.10?
<slop> is there a way to check that i have the newest driver for my sound card installed?
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu I just did and it's very nice..
<bones78> Some say it's as stable as 6.06 for everyday desktop use.
<BluesKaj> well,  I like edgy ...works better on my pc
<CaBlGuY> only thing you would have to install is basic stuff..
<digitalfreedom> i love looking at /proc
<BluesKaj> yes slop, system settings/monitor&display/hardware
<ubuntu> and how long does the upgrade take?
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu I just DL the iso and did a fresh install..
<ubuntu> ah i got some problem swith installing 6.10
<bones78> As long as a install
<CaBlGuY> if you do the upgrade thorugh at-get upgrade, would probably be faster..
<digitalfreedom> can pipe cat?
<digitalfreedom> you*
<digitalfreedom> root@beau-desktop:/proc# cat |uptime version
<digitalfreedom> usage: uptime [-V] 
<digitalfreedom>     -V    display version
<digitalfreedom> guess not
<digitalfreedom> im sure i did it wrong
<digitalfreedom> bu bye
<ubuntu> WTF scanning the mirror
<ubuntu> wat is that plz?
<I_Eat_Plastic> What's a good audio editor for KDE? :o
<MongooseOFdoom> audacity
<BluesKaj> editor how?
<MongooseOFdoom> I_Eat_Plastic,  audacity?
<BluesKaj> gnormalize seems ok
<slop> how do i download a package from backports?
<BluesKaj> slop, did you find your soundcard in the list in systems settings
<BluesKaj> ?
<slop> BluesKaj, yeah, but that wasn't the problem...now i'm trying to figure out how to download a packge from backports...dow you know how?
<snowice> hello, is it possible to use arts with amarok, since the xine engine is broken?
<SupremeBeing> images?
<BluesKaj> slop, you have to make sure you have the backport repository in your sources list
<slop> BluesKaj, i did that part....now how do i make sure i'm downloading a package from that repo?
<Admiral_Chicago> snowice, i think so
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe #amarok would know as well
<BluesKaj> adept or apt will search the repos for the pakg and DL and install it for you
<_kuja_> slop: it'll always be a newer version in the backports, and apt will always install the newest version by default
<slop> ah ok
<slop> thx :)
<BluesKaj> well, you can upgrade adept too
<snowice> Admiral_Chicago, thanks, but I can't find the arts-engine, which was available in previous versions of amarok. You know how to set it up?
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm using the newest version of Amarok
<snowice> so you're probably using the xine-engine
<julle> how i change the soundcard in alsamixer ?
<snowice> julle, man alsamixer, the -c option
<dm> how do i change the theme in KDE?
<dm> anyone???
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hey, has anyone ever installed iTunes via cedega?
<I_Eat_Plastic> or wine
<nerdzyboy> How can I install libc6 (>= 2.4-1) under kubuntu 6.06?
<nerdzyboy> can anyone help me?
<bLaZeD> I_Eat_Plastic, why would u do that?
<I_Eat_Plastic> bLaZeD, for my cell phone
<bLaZeD> I_Eat_Plastic, hmm have u tried gtkpod?
<I_Eat_Plastic> No, :D
<bLaZeD> !gtkpod > I_Eat_Plastic
<bLaZeD> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<bLaZeD> not sure if it will work for a cell phone
<I_Eat_Plastic> Well see.
<bLaZeD> but works great for my ipod
<I_Eat_Plastic> :] 
<bLaZeD> =)
<rance> how do you check for packages that were installed as a dependency that are now orphaned after the parent packages was uninstalled?
<nerdzyboy> please help me... I need to install this package in order to install beryl...
<bones78> Anyone run kubuntu?
<I_Eat_Plastic> no
<bones78> xenol needs help
<I_Eat_Plastic> .. that was a joke :P
<rance> in the #kubuntu channel you ask that?
<bones78> lol
<notech> nerdzyboy: installing beryl should bring in anything it needs if using apt-get or the gui
<bones78> yup
<Xenol> i need help cause when i click on admin mode in login manager it doesnt ask for root password
<bones78> I have kde installed, but am used to gnome
<rance> Xenol, its not supposed to, that the main difference between k/ubuntu and the rest of linux
<rance> no root password
<rance> it wants YOUR password
<Xenol> i know
<bones78> He doesn't get asked for his password either
<bones78> just a red box
<rance> oh you mean it doesnt ask for a password at all
<Xenol> but when i click for admin mode it onlz show red rectangle and no options in it
<notech> why would you want to login to the gui as root anyway?
<Xenol> zup
<Xenol> yup
<rance> sorry misunderstood you
<Xenol> np :)
<rance> only think I ever did from the login manager was login to a console to fix X
<rance> gotta go
<nerdzyboy> it tells me that it cant be installed
<notech> Xenol:  why would you want to login to the gui as root anyway?
<notech> nerdzyboy: no reason why?
<bones78> All he is after is automtic login and altering grub for auto OS
<nerdzyboy> not really
<Xenol> notech no root login i only need to change settings for auto login
<nerdzyboy> it sees the dependencies but tells me that they wont be installed
<notech> login and user and use sudo to access whatever config utility it uses for that
<freddan> trying to play a regular .mp3 file with Amarok but keep getting this "no suitable input plugin".. does that mean i dont have any codec to play mp3 or what ?
<notech> login as
<nerdzyboy> the only package that cant be installed is xserver-xgl because it needs a newer version of libc6
<triki> what do you do when libc6 is broken ?
<notech> nerdzyboy: checked for that libc6 in repo's? i'm guessing maybe you don't have a full list o sources
<nerdzyboy> just noticed universe was commented...
<nerdzyboy> I'll try again
<freddan> atleast thats what im guessing the problem is, however i noticed i do have libxine1 installed and as far as i can tell that should be able to handle mp3
<nerdzyboy> xserver-xgl depends on libc6 2.4-1 but the newest version in the repositories is 2.3.6
<triki> you trying to get amarok to play mp3's ?
<nerdzyboy> *in my repositories anyway...
<nerdzyboy> wat should I add?
<freddan> triki: yes
<freddan> no input plugin problem
<triki> ya i had the same problem, skipped all mp3's right ?
<freddan> yeah
<triki> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<nerdzyboy> what should I do?
<triki> run that
<triki> how did it go ?
<Xenol> wat package whould i DL so i can see avi on kubuntu?
<triki> what players do you have installed ?
<freddan> triki: well those 2 + some more that was required is installed now
<Xenol> kaffenie
<freddan> but i seem to get the same error in amarok
<Xenol> but want something better
<freddan> maybe i need to change some setting
<triki> did you close amarok and reopen it ?
<Xenol> can u advise me smth?
<triki> xmms plays mp3's
<freddan> yeah i did restart it but still get the same error
<triki> hmmm
<triki> one sec
<VR^> hey guys... how can i make firefox look a bit more like a KDE app? all the themes are sort of... lame.
<_kuja_> I concur VR^ ... I couldn't find a theme that matched when I looked either.
<junky> buenas a todos alguien me puede ayudar?? plz
<triki> freddan: try putting that into /etc/apt/source file ---- deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<junky> soy novato en linux  i e instalado kubuntu por primera vez... todo mas o menos bien menos el sonido
<junky> k no me va
<junky> llevo muchas horas metido en eso i no lo logro
<junky> alguien me podria echar unamano?
<intelikey> VR^ mmmm use konqueror ?
<intelikey> :)
<VR^> i dont enjoy konqueror :(
<triki> make it look more like a kde app ?
<VR^> triki: yes
<triki> you can download firefox themes
<triki> from mozilla
<_kuja_> Opera can be made to look very kde-ish
<VR^> i know, but none of them seem to cut it.
<triki> you can try to make one :P
<triki> with gimp
<VR^> oh what fun that would be
<_kuja_> All the icons are already made, you just need to plug them into the theme I'm guessing.
<triki> change colors and icons sizes if you want
<notech> konqueror and other kde apps kinda look lame, hard to answer your question :)
<intelikey> mmmm or just use konqueror ?
<freddan> triki: its 2am already, think ill try again tomorrow instead :) thanks for the help tho
<VR^> konqueror doesnt display pages as well as firefox does
<_kuja_> VR^ it does if they're written properly
<triki> ok np
<VR^> _kuja_: yeah, but most of them seem to not be.
<intelikey> most aren't
<VR^> even kubuntu.org and the ubuntu wiki look different in konq.
<VR^> the font is smaller
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ^+
<_kuja_> Some of them are downright evil, such that they rely on rendering bugs to render "properly"
<intelikey> VR^ font size is a real problem these days   :)
<intelikey> it's not like there are four or five ways to change that......      oh wait, yse it is....
<VR^> it looks ok if i hit ctrl+
<VR^> i didnt know how to make that setting stick, though
<intelikey> in the menu   configure
<VR^> im not in kde now
<VR^> =D
<intelikey> ok.
<VR^> i dont know... something draws me to kde, but i always go back to gnome
<VR^> then i get bored of it
<VR^> and the cycle starts anew
<intelikey> so you're wishy-washy, who isn't
<Xenol> plz can i delete kubuntu memtest and failsafe delete or hide somehow from GRUB list?
<digitalfreedom> you sure can
<digitalfreedom> in system settings go to boot
<digitalfreedom> then edit the boot list
<intelikey> Xenol or just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst dirrectly.
<intelikey> both work.
<Xenol> so i need to delete those parts i dont want to have there?
<intelikey> yep
<digitalfreedom> dont delete thhem
<digitalfreedom> just remove from the list
<intelikey> or comment them out
<Xenol> and set time?
<Xenol> need to edit timeout?
<intelikey> digitalfreedom and why not delete ?
<digitalfreedom> i dont delete anything
<intelikey> Xenol it's all in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<digitalfreedom> you may need to boot onto failsafe or something in the future
<digitalfreedom> id rather keep and not need it then need it and not have it
<intelikey> digitalfreedom you can boot to failsafe with the entry....
<Xenol> so any way i can do it doesnt show in boot list and can hide it?
<digitalfreedom> yes X
<digitalfreedom> i dont delete anything
<Xenol> so how to hide it?
<intelikey> # <-- lines beginning with the hash mark or poind sign  which ever you call it.  are ignored.   same as deleting it.
<intelikey> # this is how things are commonly commented out in linux configuration files.
<digitalfreedom> no kidding
<intelikey> digitalfreedom be nice.
<digitalfreedom> who said i was being mean?
<digitalfreedom> jusy aknowledging your leetness is all
<intelikey> the() { the $ the you say } ; the
<intelikey> so 1337 your self
<digitalfreedom> be nice now
<digitalfreedom> just helping n00bs not make mistakes
<Xenol> yeah help in darkness :D
<digitalfreedom> darkness? eh w00t
<intelikey> the blind tour guide said "don't worry, if the lights fail i can still get you out of the cave"
<intelikey> !seen zizer
<ubotu> I haven't seen zizer recently
<ThePub> hmm, what's kde do different from gnome that doesn't allow alt-tab to see applications on the other screen?
<_kuja_> ThePub, there's a setting for that somewhere
<intelikey> kcontrol
<ThePub> intelikey: where?  which desktop option, because I've turned them all on and nothing.
<manchicken> Are there any packages that need a maintainer?
<manchicken> I'm interested in helping, but I don't know where it's needed.
<intelikey> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ThePub> KDE apparently treats a Xinerama desktop like it's a multi-head desktop and it's rather annoying.
<intelikey> ThePub i don't recall which/where  sorry.
<intelikey> it might have be accessable for right click the desktop and choose configure/preferances/whatever it's called.
<intelikey> but iirc that's just one section of kcontrol anyway....
<manchicken> I think I may try to package Kumula...
* ThePub sighs
<ThePub> KDE has too many options for it's own good.
<manchicken> Such as?
<intelikey> sometimes
<intelikey> it does get convoluted at times
<ThePub> It's like trying to configure a Microsoft server product.  You have tons of options buried in the graphical interface and poor documentation to back it up.
<NewNovice> How do I make monitor power-off time I set permanent?  Presently works only for the current Xsession
<manchicken> Yeah, there are some areas that need better documentation.
<Xenol> oki ppl dont wanna be total naab but plz tell me where can i download flash and java? from adept?
<intelikey> NewNovice check in  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/   ?
<ThePub> Xenol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<manchicken> Is the GPL'ed JRE packaged yet?
<manchicken> That'd be nice.
<ThePub> which gpl'd jre?
<intelikey> i don't know.  i don't do java or flash or windows
<ThePub> You must not browse the web much if you don't do flash ;)
<manchicken> intelikey: The GPL'ed JRE is a beautiful thing for OpenOffice.org users.
* manchicken doesn't use Flash...
* manchicken is a GPL zealot ;)
<intelikey> ThePub no by most standards i don't surf much
<manchicken> But my wife uses flash9 on Kubuntu Edgy.
<ThePub> Flash is a pretty good environment.  Adobe has done a good job of making something that has alot of potential.
<manchicken> the "beta" version.  If there's actually a packaged version, that'd be cool.
<NewNovice> intelikey, thanks.  I will search the 7 files there to see what may help.
<manchicken> I suppose I should check out this program before trying to package it.
<intelikey> NewNovice anything with screen or power or apm  in the names...
<Xenol> ok i want clear explation when i must use apt -get and wget ?
<intelikey> Xenol never.
<manchicken> Eww... this thing is MySQL only.
<intelikey> manchicken yuch
<Xenol> intellikey any procs/cons?
<NewNovice> intelikey, files are 20xorg-common_process-args, 30xorg-common_xresources, and so forth. Nothing mention dpms.
<manchicken> Tell me about it.
<intelikey> Xenol yeah cli commands can be used from a gui or a console    gui apps wont generally work if for what ever reason x is down.
<Xenol> damn istart to love kubuntu :D WIN XP sux hard
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<Xenol> OMG i DLed codecs
<Xenol> and still cant play avi files :/
<Dr_willis> depends on the avi file
<Dr_willis> a 'avi' file could be using any of several hundred codecs.
<Xenol> aha so where can i get those several hundred codecs?
<Dr_willis> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NewNovice> intelikey, what does This file is sourced by Xsession(5), not executed. in those files mean?
<Dr_willis> install the w32codec pack normally
<intelikey> NewNovice means that you don't run or rerun them that xorg reads them when it starts
<Xenol> dr_willis if i isntalled it with wget and apt get?
<intelikey> with apt-get   or with  wget and dpkg
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  you normally set up the right reposiutories.. then use apt-get install whatever
<Xenol> so it is correctly installed?
<intelikey> you dont generally use wget and apt togather
<intelikey> and for one of those M$ packages wasn't there also a script in it's install dir you had to run ???
<intelikey> i don't remember but something like /usr/share/lib/w32dll/setup.sh     ???
<ThePub_> nifty, changed something in kde that now makes my big desktop into a clone mode after logging in.
<intelikey> i don't know what i'm talking about.   just saw it once.
<NewNovice> Intelikey, I do not see anything which deals with power.  If I set the power-off time to 1 minute, the executed command is xset dpms 60 60 60.  xset man page says that xset changes are reset with a new xsession.  The question is, where are the default values stored?
<intelikey> NewNovice you can add that line to something in /etc/X11/xinit/    or maybe even xsessionrc
<NewNovice> intelikey, the problem is worse.  The monitor goes off in 1 minute, but turns back on in another minute.
<Xenol> >D
<Xenol> which other avi codecs should i isntall?
<Dr_willis> I normally install the w32codec pack and thats about it.
<intelikey> NewNovice so try   xset dpms 60 0 0
<intelikey> or read the man page for xset  like i did   :)
<NewNovice> intelikey, thanks. I will do that.  I read the man page, but I guess I had better read it again.
<NewNovice> intelikey, I guess whoever wrote systemsettings did not understand it either.
<intelikey> NewNovice 0 will disable the setting  so 60 0 0 will standby in one minute and should not change thereafter unless you awaken it.     i think what is happening is the off timer is waking the thing   but i could be wrong,    that's why i said try it.
<Xenol> ppl wat is better?
<Xenol> kaffeine or mplayer?
<intelikey> vlc
<Dr_willis> depends on what you like
<NewNovice> I understand.
<Dr_willis> try them all.. use what you perfer.
<triki> totem is good also
<Xenol> hmm i like powerdvd7 but it doesnt exist for lin
<Xenol> :/
<triki> try it with wine
<CaBlGuY> !openGL
* intelikey likes when a which choice only list two of many.... gives a place to name others
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !glr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Linux_Galore> Xenol: kaffeine is a front end to xine/mplayer
* Linux_Galore plays everything and anything on kaffeine
<Linux_Galore> in*
<Dr_willis> i rarely play real 'dvds' :) i rip them to  the hard drive then encode/play them
* intelikey uses vlc for vidios and sox for audios
<Linux_Galore> I use vlc for transcoding but as a player its pretty lame
<Xenol> linux_galore, i installed w32codecs and cant play avi do u know y?
<Linux_Galore> Xenol: because win32 codecs have nothing to do with avi
<alexicon> Xenol: get libxine-extracodecs
<alexicon> and libmpeg3
<intelikey> Linux_Galore lame....  what else you use for vidios in a console ?
<Xenol> ah
<Linux_Galore> Xenol: search for avi
<Linux_Galore> Xenol: in adept
<Xenol> alexicon i dont have that codec pack in adept where from i can get it plz?
<Dr_willis> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xenol> ty
<BonBonTheJon> hi all
<Linux_Galore> yeah, just follow the Ubuntu howto on restricted formats, I followed all the sections so I have everything working
<intelikey> or one could follow the other link     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BonBonTheJon> any one know why konqueror at times takes a very long time to load folders or list the history for the address bar
<Linux_Galore> Ive played a heap of avi files now in Kubuntu, no issues once I followed the howto
<Linux_Galore> BonBonTheJon: turn some of the preview stuff off
<intelikey> i have an issue with them....   they are not free.
<Admiral_Chicago> BonBonTheJon, maybe your cache
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, i know what that's like
<BonBonTheJon> Admiral_Chicago: what do you suggest
<Linux_Galore> BonBonTheJon: its trying to preview everything
<Admiral_Chicago> delete it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm more of a Firefox guy myself
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, my problem is that I can't find a good script / program to convert mp3s to .ogg
<Dr_willis> http://andre.ihost.za.net/2006/terrible-ubuntu-traits
<Dr_willis> Ok..everyone go post a few comments. :)
<Dr_willis> hes blaming Linux (and Ubuntu) for the Hardware makers lack of caring.
<Linux_Galore> BonBonTheJon: also go into the Setting->Configure Konqueror  then look for the Performance Icon  make sure Preload is marked and 1 should do it
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, probably because he is ignorant
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  yep.. i agree with you there.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago check what audacity uses   i think mpg123 or something like that   anyway it just plugs them through a cli app iirc.
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: Ive given up chasing fools
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, there was a package soundconvertor but it didn't work for me
<Dr_willis> ranting about the numlock on/off.....    sorry.. i cant recall the last time i EVER even needed the numlock. :)
<Dr_willis> Linux_Galore,  but its amusing.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i use it all the time, makes me feel like a banker
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago have you looked at sox ?
<Xenol> ppl should i use konqueror or FF?
<Admiral_Chicago> scroll lock is only useful for a Unix/Linux OS, (aka only useful with a useful OS)
<Dr_willis> Xenol,  this is Linux - Lesson #1 - "USE what you like" try them out...
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, it's your preference really, I love Firefox, but other people swear on Konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, no but i'll do a search for it
<betelgeuze> How would I install Kubuntu manually? Should I cp teh whoel cd or is there a nice script that I could run. The graphical installation freezes while starting the partition manager.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use Firefox - because i have all these extensions for it i Like.
<intelikey> and there is an app "numlock"   that will turn the numlock on for you.....
<Xenol> Admiral_Chicago so better to have both installed :P
<Dr_willis> Opera  is nice also.
<Xenol> Admiral_Chicago, i also like FF konqueror and opera, sometimes flock but i canno which one to use primary
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, ya
<Linux_Galore> Opera always has display stutter for me
<triki> seamonkey
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, Flock is based on Gecko -- the FX engine
<Xenol> it is for MAC
<Xenol> Admiral_Chicago, i know but it is made for blogging i think
<Dr_willis> Geico? the insurance agengy?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, really social networking, like delicoious, whatever that website is, i think Flickr as well
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, ping
<intelikey> gecko the advertizor for the insurance agency ?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<Xenol> k ppl now tell me it si better i upgrade from 6.06.1 to 6.10?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, have we ever argued before?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not yet, iirc
<Jucato> why?
<intelikey> Xenol depends on what you want.
<Xenol> 6.06.1 is more stable right?
<intelikey> !lts | Xenol
<ubotu> Xenol: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Admiral_Chicago> i didn't think so either, i had a dream that I got into a fight with someone I knew on IRC, i thought it was you
<Admiral_Chicago> so i woke up angry at IRC :|
<Jucato> lol!
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  dreaming about irc? thats........... well... scary
<Jucato> why in the world would you think that it was me? :P
<Jucato> Dr_willis: don't even ask what I dream about :D
<intelikey> Xenol 6.6 is LTS   6.10 is not.
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know, are you a balding white man with a gut?
<Xenol> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  we know all about you and your BlueCheese Salad Dressing Fetish.
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> :)
<Xenol> !where to get libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where to get libxine-extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, I know, i have issues, i stayed on IRC until I was dead tired last night
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: balding, no. white, no. man, yes. gut, sort of. lol
<Xenol> !:/
<intelikey>  multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> hey, there was a honey in my dream as well (not Jucato)
<intelikey> Xenol read the answer ubotu posted when you asked about  <Xenol> !libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> "In component multiverse "
<Xenol> but it doesnt give me adress :(
<Admiral_Chicago> !multiverse
<intelikey> yes it does.
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> "In component multiverse "
<intelikey> as in you enable multiverse repo and apt-get it
<intelikey> or go to the mirror and daviaget to multiverse and dl it if you like.
<intelikey> navigate even
<triki> anyone know how to remove libc6 broken package?
<intelikey> lol  not likely
<HymnToLife> libc6 broken package, that definitely doesn't sound good...
<intelikey> you can try  "sudo dpkg -P --force-all libc6 "    but it's about like formating the drive.
<intelikey> roughly equal to  sudo rm -rf /
<intelikey> both leave a few things but nothing useful
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, how can i use sox?
<intelikey> man sox
<ravermeister> somebody here
<intelikey> sox infile1 [ infile2 ... ]  outfile
<Admiral_Chicago> ravermeister, 297 ppl
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wow this is a pretty powerful package
<ravermeister> does somebody knows a good howto how to configure apache and tomcat, and what i have to do if i want to compile java servlets?
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> perhaps thats a good start?
<Xenol> plz i should make multiuniverse  all my repositories?
<junky> what i have to do to play open arena plz?
<intelikey> triki why not   sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6[tab-key] 
<intelikey> and see if you can finish installing it.
<ravermeister> yeah i know lampp, but i prefer to use my existing apache2 and php postgres etcv
<Xenol> !multiuniverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiuniverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ravermeister> i dont want to configure anything again
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, paste you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> junky,  install it... whatever it is.. :P run it.... whatever it is...
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | Xenol
<ubotu> Xenol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !multiverse | Xenol
<ubotu> Xenol: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> triki you did an upgrade and it "went off" on you, did it ?
<junky> plz
<junky> what i have to do to play open arena?
<Dr_willis> junky,  and what IS 'open arena' dont assume we all know about EVERY possuible program that exists
<Dr_willis> !openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openarena - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> and !arena wont help either
<Dr_willis> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<Xenol> admiral_chicago http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36183/
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i believe the correct name is pr0n
<intelikey> porn is that a contraction of pop corn ?
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  im 'old-skool'
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, in the K mene, run command "kdesu kate /etc/apt/souces.list"
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<junky> plzzzzz
<intelikey> junky plzzzz  and hurry or we wont pay you....
<ravermeister> nobody a good howto??
<Xenol> admiral_chicago and?
<ravermeister> and how do i edit my normal jdk so that i can compile servlets??
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, give me a sec
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> spricht hier jmd deutsch ?
<ravermeister> jop
<ravermeister> ;)
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_ you may want to change your nick use /nick BillGates__1
<Dr_willis> :)
<ravermeister> vll kannst du mir ja helfen
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36184/
<ravermeister> weist du was ich machen muss um jdk so zu ndern das ich servlets compilieren kann?
<Admiral_Chicago> copy and paste the text in the box,
<Admiral_Chicago> save the file
<Xenol> admiral_chicago wat to do with that? replace ?
<intelikey> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Admiral_Chicago> then in konsole, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, yes overwrite everything
<geier> habe ubunut runtergeladen gebrannt rein ins cdrom und nu bin icch hier im chat
<Admiral_Chicago> !dr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> err what's the command
<Admiral_Chicago> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you said you did testing with live cd's in vmware?
<geier> habe zum 1. mal ubuntu wollte das einfach mal testen
<Admiral_Chicago> !dz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geier> sry. kubuntu habe ich
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geier> folgendes ..... im start men sind wenig programme ist das normal oder kommen die erst bei ner hd install ?
<Admiral_Chicago> LjL, thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> i couldn't remember it
<intelikey> could have scrolled up
<ravermeister> ja standard mig is bei ubuntu ned so viel drauf
<junky> someone can say me please what i have to do, to play open arena
<ravermeister> kannst aber alles bequem per sudo apt-get install paketname installieren
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, actually use this one, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36186/
<Admiral_Chicago> ravermeister, what is open arena+?
<intelikey> junky you were asked what the hell "open arena"  is.   did you ever answer that ?
<ravermeister> i don't know i havent heard from it
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a suc
<ravermeister> please i need help
<ravermeister> my situation is the following
<Xenol> admiral_chocago i cant overwrite it what should i do?
<ravermeister> i have installed apache with php fr om the source
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search open arena : apt-cache search openarena
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing came back
<ravermeister> i have editied the documentRoot
<ravermeister> to a FAT partition,
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, did you open it as kdesu kate?
<Admiral_Chicago> you're not sudo
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yeah i lookd when he first mantioned it.
<ravermeister> and know i wanted to be able to provide jsp files and servlets
<Admiral_Chicago> :\
<ravermeister> how do i configure apache/ tomcat??
<Xenol> admiral_chigaco should i back up original file?
<Admiral_Chicago> OpenArena is an open-source content package for Quake III Arena licensed under the GPL, effectively creating a free stand-alone game
<ravermeister> and what do i have to do with my jdk sothat it can compile servlets
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> !lamp | ravermeister
<ubotu> ravermeister: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> ravermeister if no one in here knows try asking in ##linux  some times you get good networking help in there.   but be patient and don't get bent out of shape if they dog mouth you...
<ravermeister> thx
<ravermeister> i dont want to use lampp cause the apache from the repos works fine
<ravermeister> and i dont want to configure that again
<ravermeister> and i heard lampp isn't safe for normal using
<triki> why not ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, what's your status?
<intelikey> lamp=linux apache mysql php     not a package or program, but an acronym from several common linux distro provided apps.
<triki> yes
<triki> why is it not safe ?
<triki> uses apache2
<triki> php5
<triki> mysql new version
<ravermeister> yeah i dont know i have heared it, but by the way apache runs fine
<ravermeister> and it took a long time to configure everything
<triki> i'm using it for a torrent tracker, works fine
<ravermeister> and 2 apache server are silly isnt it
<Xenol> admiral_chicago i just want ot know which repositories i have to change to multiuniverse? those first universe?
<triki> config is different
<intelikey> ravermeister then that's one part of "lamp" you already have.   i'll go out on a limb and assume that you have the "linux" portion covered as well  :)
<Dr_willis> hmm.. in the apt.sources the lines that have 'universe' you just add 'multiverse' after the universe word dont ya?
<triki> ya
<Xenol> yeah but i should do that for all repositories?
<ravermeister> <intelikey> i dont have lampp installed
<triki> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, i changed them for you in the new file, all you have to do is copy and paste over your old ones
<ravermeister> i installed apache2 via apt-get install
<ravermeister> and php the same
<Admiral_Chicago> everything is the same but four lines
<Xenol> admiral_chocago sry man post it again, i am confused and asleep by now do this and i go bed :P
<intelikey> Dr_willis hehhe yeah.      or actually i just do     sed 's/main.*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' sources.list     :)
<intelikey> but that's just me.
<ravermeister> okay but in lampp is still no tomcat or something which can handle servlet/jsp files or ?
<Xenol> admiral_chicago, sry man post it again, i am confused and asleep by now do this and i go bed :P
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36186/
<vex> heyy
<Admiral_Chicago> just open kate in run command, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> ravermeister php5 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)   ???    no?
<Admiral_Chicago> copy and paste the stuff in the text box, (not the label with numbers) over everything in that file
<intelikey> oh.... tomcat5 - Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support  <--- that.
<intelikey> !tomcat5
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu completely freezes when installing, on step 5, while loading the partition manager. Is there an alternative way to install?
<ubotu> tomcat5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.30-11 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Xenol> admiral_chocago i am afraid i dont have multiuniverse stuff there :/
<Xenol> admiral_chicago i am afraid i dont have multiuniverse stuff there :/
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, you need "multiverse"
<intelikey> ubuntu_ yes the alternate CD  has text based install
<Admiral_Chicago> that's why you don't have any multiuniverse there
<ravermeister> okay i have installed tomcar yet
<ravermeister> but i dont know how to configure
<Admiral_Chicago> <Admiral_Chicago> !multiuniverse <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiuniverse
<Xenol> admiral_chicago so i need to add everywhere where is universe add multiuniverse?
<ravermeister> i can just see the jsp-examples programmes i dont know how to set the docRoot for tomcat
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, no
<ubuntu_> intelikey: Can I get those scripts and use them with the standard CD?
<intelikey> i dont either i'd have to    "man tomcar"  and see what it said  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> multiuniverse does not exist
<Admiral_Chicago> you'd be adding gibberish
<Admiral_Chicago> You want to have a line "universe" and in a seperate line "multiverse"
<Admiral_Chicago> like I have in the paste bin I gave you
<ravermeister> okay damn, its not easy and do you know
<ravermeister> what i have to do
<intelikey> ubuntu_ it could probably be done.    yes.   but don't ask me where to look for them.
<triki> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<ravermeister> i have downloaded the jdk
<ravermeister> but normally it cant compile servlets
<ubuntu_> intelikey: ok. thanks for the tip
<ravermeister> what must i do
<Admiral_Chicago> triki, i use this line deb-src http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> for his country, etc
<Admiral_Chicago> plus security updates etc
<intelikey> src ?
<Admiral_Chicago> source
<Xenol> admiral_chicago i overwrote it but in adept i still dont see multiuniverse
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, listen carefully
<junky> someone can say me who i can play action cube plz
<Admiral_Chicago> Multi-UNIVERSE does not exist
<junky> it display an error while i run actioncube.sh
<Admiral_Chicago> multi-VERSE exist, UNIVERSE exists
<junky> and 3 steps
<Xenol> OMG
<Xenol> true i am blind
<junky> i do the steps and it do the same when i try to run
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, go to a konsole and type "sudo apt-get update"
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, wait you used my paste?
<Admiral_Chicago> the sources I pasted to you?
<Xenol> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> in a konsole sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<junky> plz
<junky> no one can help me plx?
<Admiral_Chicago> !patient | junky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !patience | junky
<ubotu> junky: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<junky> oks sry
<Admiral_Chicago> junky, it is a saturday night for some of us, we aren't all able to help
<Admiral_Chicago> there is great help with the documentation, maybe check out help.ubuntu.com
<Admiral_Chicago> or the forums
<junky> oks no problem thx
<triki> what's the error ?
<Xenol> admiral_chicago i get this Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, close adept
<triki> ;
<Xenol> and  do it now?
<Admiral_Chicago> then run the command again
<Admiral_Chicago> hit up on the keyboard
<dbglt> what's the easiest way to update to feisty from edgy?
<Xenol> admiral_chicago
<Xenol> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Xenol> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Xenol> is only available from another source
<Xenol> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Xenol> ups :/
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<triki> dbglt: adept
<dbglt> triki: ?
<triki> package manager
<dbglt> triki: since when did it handle updates?
<Admiral_Chicago> then try again
<Xenol> admiral_chicago got newest version i only need libxine codecs
<dbglt> triki: or are you just telling me to use it to edit my sources.list?
<Xenol> but no repository :/
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, hmm let me try somethingc
<Xenol> ok
<triki> it uses the source.list
<dbglt> triki: is there an "update" button, or do I just edit my sources.list via a text editor in adept?
<triki> do you not have the "Full Upgrade" button ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, try this one
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36193/
<dbglt> triki: errm
<Admiral_Chicago> or if that doesn't work, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36194/
<Admiral_Chicago> i gotta run
<dbglt> triki: that changes it to feisty? :\
<dbglt> triki: are you... sure?
<triki> feisty is just updated packages
<Admiral_Chicago> Xenol, good luck, feel free to PM me, i'll get around to it, (eventually)
<dbglt> triki: which are enabled by default? :\
<dbglt> triki: so it's the same as doing apt-get updgrade, then?
<triki> yes adept is a gui front-end for apt-get
<dbglt> yes I know that
<dbglt> but
<dbglt> for example, dapper -> edgy
<dbglt> had to change source repositories
<dbglt> seems odd that I don't need to do that now, no?
<triki> yes
<dbglt> with a new release
<triki> are you using sources for feisty ?
<Xenol> admiral_chicago i am going to bed will use my original for now and do it tommorrow
<Xenol> GN ALL and thx for help
<DeadS0ul> is feisty stable?
<jontec> quick... what's the command to start apache?
<triki> apachectl start
<dbglt> triki:  no... that's why I asked how to update to it
<jontec> gracias
<triki> you need to get the apt sources for feisty
<dbglt> upgrade, whatever
<dbglt> triki: thank you...
<dbglt> s/edgy/feisty
<dbglt> will that suffice?
<hex_st0rm> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<triki> you need to get the apt sources for feistyhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305870
<triki> oops
<triki> here is a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305870
<dbglt> yes that's fine
<dbglt> I assumed I had to do that
<dbglt> but from what you said, figured that adept had been made to handle it
<dbglt> (obviously not :)
<galathalion> how do i play dvd in vlc?
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<binary2k2> galathalion: in the file menu, choose open disk
<hex_st0rm> im having trouble installing programs
<hex_st0rm> everytime i try to isntall them i get this...
<hex_st0rm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36195/
<hex_st0rm> not sure what could be causing this problem
<hex_st0rm> any help will be greatly appreciated
<galathalion> binary2k2: its not a disc. its a file on my computer
<triki> did you try this dpkg --configure -a
<hex_st0rm> yes, look at that pastebin triki
<binary2k2> galathalion: yeah, it still works tho, just change the device to the file name
<galathalion> binary2k2: how do i do taht?
<galathalion> binary2k2: no my abd
<binary2k2> galathalion: when you choose "open disk", change "Device name" to the location of the file
<galathalion> binary2k2: it doesnt say device name anywhere
<spawn57> w00t
<hex_st0rm> gah, kubuntu is starting to piss me off. always needing tending to
<binary2k2> galathalion: what do you see when you choose "open disk" ?
<galathalion> binary2k2: media resource locator at the top of the window
<binary2k2> galathalion: hmm, that different to what I have, but still, just change that to the location of the file
<galathalion> binary2k2: i did.. get sound but no video
<binary2k2> galathalion: can you play it in mplayer?
<galathalion> binary2k2: still sound but no image
<binary2k2> galathalion: do you have the libdvdread3 and the libdvdcss2 packages?
<scott__> how do I find an encoder for a dvd player?
<hex_st0rm> scott__:check adept man
<binary2k2> scott__: for authoring there is kmediafactory (as well as others)
<scott__> ty
<Red_Tear> hi ppl
<binary2k2> galathalion: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9 ?
<galathalion> binary2k2: not libdvdcss2
<galathalion> binary2k2: i couldnt find it eihter
<binary2k2> galathalion: that link will tell you how ti install it
<galathalion> binary2k2: ok thanks. U know how to play .wmv3 in vlc?
<binary2k2> galathalion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats will tell you how to play restricted formats, including wmv3
<binary2k2> it's the w32codecs part you'll want fot that
<galathalion> binary2k2: ok thank you
<binary2k2> galathalion: your welcome
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hex_st0rm> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<hex_st0rm> i do believe something is wrong with my installation process
<hex_st0rm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36196/
<hex_st0rm> any ideas anyone?
<intelikey> hex sudo apt-get install -f        pastebin the errors if any
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: try running "sudo touch /var/run/clamav" then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" after
<BluesKaj> the usr/lib/firefox/plugin file already holds a libflashplayer.so file do I overwrite it with the flash9 file , which sipposedly is newer but the dialog says the replacement file older than the existing one ....doesn't make sense if it's supposedly updating frpm flash7 to flash 9
<hex_st0rm> intelikey, same errors as before
<hex_st0rm> binary, ill pastebin
<hex_st0rm> i got a ton
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: just go ahead and overwrite it
<hex_st0rm> wha...i did what you said a second ago binary, and it gave a ton of errors, then i did it again and it did nothing
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: pastebin the errors for me
<intelikey> hex_st0rm now try the   sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> if it's fixed that should return with nothing.
<hex_st0rm> binary, it filled up terminal and i couldnt find where i inputted the sudo touch.....so i exited and tried agin
<hex_st0rm> and got nothing
<binary2k2> intelikey: it's not a dependency issue, so i can't see that helping
<intelikey> binary2k2 that's nice.
<hex_st0rm> ran what you said inteli, gono errors
<hex_st0rm> got  no*
<intelikey> binary2k2 you never noticed that it also tries to finish setting up any broke packages....
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: when you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" if you get no errors, then everything is fine
<intelikey> hex_st0rm then it looks like all is well now.
<hex_st0rm> k thanks a lot guys
<binary2k2> intelikey: that's because it runs dpkg --configure -a :p
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: glad it's fixed
<intelikey> binary2k2 if it does.  then why "<binary2k2> intelikey: it's not a dependency issue, so i can't see that helping"   not that it matters.....
<hex_st0rm> as am i, what was with the display errors? i had bee having those for a while
<hex_st0rm> been*
<intelikey>  055. X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<intelikey>  056.   Major opcode:  145
<binary2k2> intelikey: apt-get -f install tries to fix dependences, then just runs dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> those ^ ?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, it won't give root access nor will it permit overwriting  :(
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if you have any enteys for wacom, if you do, that that's the problem
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: how are you installing it?
<hex_st0rm> yes inteli............binary, enteys?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, trying to move the file into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: from the adobe download?
<BluesKaj> libflashplayer.so
<glimmung> hi all, I have recently upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10, and I love it, but my previously recognized and usable printer under 6.06 doesnt do anything now under 6.10, any help or ideas?
<DettoAltrimenti> hey
<DettoAltrimenti> what is feisty?
<BluesKaj> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: just do "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/"
<DettoAltrimenti> cool
<glimmung> did they break printer support in edgy?
<DettoAltrimenti> is 6.06 the most current stable version right now?
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: no, 6.10 Edgy Eft
<unix_infidel> 6.06 is the only current LTS
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: but 6.06 is the long term support version (LTS)
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, cp: cannot stat `libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<intelikey> !printer | glimmung
<ubotu> glimmung: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DettoAltrimenti> yeah I am just about to partition my hd and install linux for the first time!
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: are you installing from the adobe download, or from a deb package?
<musya> where can i find radio stations?
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: that's great, if you need any help just ask :D
<musya> like their urls?
<BluesKaj> it's already been untarred from the download
<intelikey> musya google maybe ?
<musya> intelikey: why would i be asking here if i havent already tryed it?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: cd in to the directory that got untared, and the run that command
<glimmung> musya: i recommend somafm
<intelikey> musya lazy maybe ?
<musya> intelikey: not me
<binary2k2> musya: what exactly do you mean?
<musya> for rythembox
<binary2k2> musya: do you mean from the live seream that opens from a website, the URL for that?
<musya> yea
<musya> i would suppose so, its the first time i am doing this i couldnt find anything that worked on google
<binary2k2> musya: (maybe a silly question but) do you use firefox?
<musya> yea
<glimmung> well i just dont understand why my printer worked perfectly under 6.06 but now does nothing under 6.10
<glimmung> i did the exact same process to set it up as under 6.06
<manchicken> Are there any projects that need part-time help?
<manchicken> I'm not looking for anything too complicated, just something to keep me occupied.
<intelikey> glimmung you aren't likely to get a lot of help on hardware perifreals around here.    if the links to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers &  http://linuxprinting.org   don't help you.....
<hex_st0rm> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<binary2k2> musya: if you got to Tools -> Page Info (or Ctrl-I), then go to the MEdia tab and look for Embed in the Type colom you'll get a url
<hex_st0rm> curse java doesnt wanna work
<binary2k2> hex_st0rm: what do you mean?
<glimmung> well that was just wierd, all I had to do was change the usb port it was connected to and now it works
<binary2k2> glimmung: on cups (the printing system) upgrade, sometimes it stops printers working, have you tried just removing the printer and adding it again (in system settings)
<intelikey> glimmung hehhe actually unplug/replug most likely...
<DettoAltrimenti> I'm using partitionmagic to make a partition to put kubuntu onto. Is it alright if this partition crosses the 1024 cylinder boundary?
<binary2k2> glimmung: worked for me before
<musya> binary2k2: all there is, is just icon, background, input, and image
<musya> im on somafm.com
<binary2k2> musya: what's the link to the station you want to listen to, that site has a few
<musya> ah, ok i got it figured out, thanks though
<musya> i got to get going.
<musya> Thank You for all of your help
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: yes, it's just OLD operating systems that don't like that
<binary2k2> musya: your welcome :D
<DettoAltrimenti> ah so I should keep winxp on the 'front' of the drive and put kubuntu on the 'back,' right
<intelikey> yeah xp may cry if it's not hda1
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: yes, that's right, windows need to be in the 'front' of the drive, kubuntu don't care :p
<intelikey> xp is like that spoiled brat that you don't like to claim is your kid....
<hex_st0rm> binary: java wont run in konq, cant use java shels or play java games or anything
<DettoAltrimenti> what kind of cluster size and partition type should I pick? also, will the install disk do the whole 'swap' partition thing for me?
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: is it the 'Live' Desktop CD?
<DettoAltrimenti> yes
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti yes and it will do the whole partition thing tooo
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: then yes, it will do the whole swap thing for you
<intelikey> whether you want it too or not...
<BluesKaj> nope binary2k2 , it won't allow me to copy the file to either the mozilla or firefox usr/lib plugin file
<DettoAltrimenti> and linux ext3 partition type?
<binary2k2> DettoAltrimenti: the smallest you want to make the linux partition is 10GB
<intelikey> 10g  hah
<scorp007> what's the package for opengl manpages, again?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: what error are you getting?
<intelikey> it'll install in 3g no problemo
<BluesKaj> i try using  sudo or kdesu in the run command dialog but it just refuses to open and the the terminal won't do anything either
<binary2k2> intelikey: that's the minimum that the ubuntu wiki states
<BluesKaj>  permission denied
<intelikey> if you use a seprate home partition you probably don't want to waste space in /
<intelikey> i'd say 3g /  1g swap and what ever you can spare for /home
<binary2k2> intelikey: true, but the live installer normaly just makes / and swap
<intelikey> no it has manual partitioning also
<intelikey> it's convoluted but it's there.
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: what if you try "sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/libflashplayer.so" first?
<binary2k2> intelikey: I know, that's why i said 'notmaly'. besides I always use the text installer :p
<intelikey> last time i installed i used the live CD with no X    i should write a paper on that...      44 reasons not to try this...
<binary2k2> :p
<BluesKaj> heh binary2k2 ..no such file or directory ...wth ?
<intelikey> ls -d /usr/lib/firefox/plugin
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: its /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ (notice the S on the end)
<intelikey> yeah...
<intelikey> {{{ <binary2k2> BluesKaj: what if you try "sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/libflashplayer.so" first? }}}
<intelikey> :)
<binary2k2> I just copy and paste :p
<BluesKaj> yeah binary2k2 ...i added the s
<scorp007> what's the package for opengl manpages, again?
<BluesKaj> lemme check
<root> hello
<root> i'm the fucker root
<BluesKaj> ok binary2k2 , the old file is gone
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> scorp007 apt-cache search opengl | grep doc
<intelikey> scorp007 apt-cache search opengl | grep -ie doc
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: now do (from the untared directory) "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/libflashplayer.so"
<BluesKaj> pk binary2k2 , it's been added to the file ...success
<BluesKaj> !
<BluesKaj> I mean ok
<scorp007> intelikey: hmmm, mesa-common-dev?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: to confirm you have it, in firefox go to "about:plugins" and you should see it
<binary2k2> scorp007: that's the development files, not documentation
<scorp007> hmm
<scorp007> what is it then?
<Rug> Howdy all.
<binary2k2> scorp007: gle-doc ?
<scorp007> gle-doc - OpenGL tubing and extrusion library documentation
<Rug> I've just upgraded to kde 3.5.5 and now my auto-mounter locks up at the "What is your preferred action?" menu
<intelikey> binary2k2 not acording to the info... mesa-common-dev - Developer documentation for Mesa
<scorp007> intelikey: i have it installed. Doesnt seem to have manpages...
<binary2k2> intelikey: well then I just don't know
<intelikey> scorp007 all i know is how to search,  i don't have opengl
<scorp007> crap....
<scorp007> Suse has em...
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, works on youtube...must be ok ...where is about plugins ?
<intelikey> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: in the address bar type "about:plugins"
<intelikey> !openglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verbose> i have a marvell gig-e network card using sky2 module(which is loaded) it detects network link, but can't send/receive network traffic
<intelikey> freeglut3 - OpenGL Utility Toolkit
<verbose> i know the card is good, it was just working with debian, but i formatted the machine and installed kubuntu
<verbose> since then it hasn't worked
<binary2k2> intelikey: all the documenst in mesa-common-dev are in /usr/share/doc/mesa-common-dev/
<verbose> i've tried manually config'ing net info, doesn't work, dhcp doesn't work
<verbose> any suggestions?
<binary2k2> verbose: is it eth0?
<verbose> binary2k2: yes
<intelikey> gle-doc - OpenGL tubing and extrusion library documentation
<Rug> Any suggestions/advice?
<binary2k2> verbose: have you tried "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<verbose> binary2k2: yes
<binary2k2> verbose: what do you get with "ifconfig eth0" ?
<verbose> and `sudo ifdown eth0 ` `sudo ifup eth0`
<intelikey> scorp007 that's all i see that even looks promicing.
<verbose> lemme paste it on pastebin
<binary2k2> ok
<marco> Hello. Is there a difference in performance between gnome and kde?
<intelikey> have a 'brother MFD'  the printer will print the faxer will fax,  but the scanner wont scan.     any somebody think they know an answer ?
<binary2k2> marco: no, not realy
<Rug> marco: yes, but both depend on how much eye-candy you have turned on.
<verbose> hmm, it's receiving, just not sending
<intelikey> marco  yes.   kde is really really slow  and gnome is lightening fast   use gnome.
<xsacha> kde is fast for me :)
<scorp007> i guess ubuntu doesn't have manpages then...
<xsacha> and i find gnome sluggish :S
<verbose> binary2k2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iZojMq52.html
<Rug> marco: fluxbox, icewm, and xfce are all great for old/slow systems
<intelikey> xsacha ssssh   you don't want to spend three days helping him make his faster do you...
<binary2k2> intelikey: do you have the sane and libsane packages? I don't use a scanner so I dont know
<intelikey> binary2k2 yes  and xsane
<xsacha> i didnt make mine faster :P just using what came out of cd :P but it does eat up a lot of RAM
<marco> tanks. I like the visual ok kde . I think I'll stick with it
<intelikey> all xsane will do is say no device found   and  sane-find-scanner   finds it no problem.
<intelikey> xsacha hmmm odd.   i can start kde here and it's only 30m ram used.
<xsacha> oh it's probably just aiglx
<intelikey> yeah
<xsacha> 250MB ram usage from Xorg
<binary2k2> verbose: what output do you get with dhclient, any errors?
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> that's nuts.....
<verbose> just no offers received
<verbose> but i tested the dhcpd on another machine...it's working
<xsacha> intelikey: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/815/cpusc1.png
<verbose> also, when i statically assign an address i can't talk to anything on the lan
<verbose> or anywhere else for that matter
<verbose> i can ping localhost so it's not a problem with the network stack
<xsacha> it gets up to 250MB some times..
<verbose> i'm rebooting
<binary2k2> verbose: I don't know then, you can try with the driver found with google http://tinyurl.com/u4fta
<xsacha> i find it very hard to get above 10% cpu
<verbose> binary2k2: that's so weird though cause on debian i was running 2.6.17 as well
<verbose> so it should be the same driver
<verbose> barring patches that differ in ubuntu/debian
<verbose> i don't know if there are any for this nic or not
<verbose> so much for things 'just working'
<xsacha> intelikey: http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/534/animationmn2.png :P
<Agent_bob> xsacha drop that url on me again.
<xsacha> Agent_bob: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/815/cpusc1.png
<binary2k2> verbose: well, if debain work, just go with debian
<Agent_bob> hmmm not loading for some reason.
<intelikey> i dropped the url s both of them  in knoq  but niether seem to be loading.
<Agent_bob> oh wait yes it si.   just slow.
<xsacha> :O imageshack has been slow since yesterday
<Agent_bob> dialup.
<Agent_bob> hehhhe    1623 root      15   0 37304 7852 3256 S  8.7  3.1   0:21.42 Xorg
<binary2k2>  6741 root      15   0  399m 136m 8828 S  1.7  9.0  50:22.98 Xorg
<Agent_bob> mine is still lower
<Agent_bob> and this cpu is 350mhz
<xsacha> try running aiglx + beryl
<Agent_bob> and yes that's kde
<xsacha> aiglx makes xorg memory shoot up a lot
<Agent_bob> no sir.
<binary2k2> beryl 0.1.3 with aiglx on intel 845G intergrated graphics
<xsacha> those teo screenshots above were with beryl
<xsacha> 0.3% cpu usage :) 99.7% idle
<binary2k2> my xorg mem before beryl was 53m
<intelikey> i started to install nvidia drivers one time.   it asked do you agree and i said no  that's as far as i ever got.
<verbose> so you recommend aiglx over xgl?
<xsacha> lol
<xsacha> definately
<intelikey> my total is still lower that 53m
<binary2k2> verbose: aiglx is much better than xgl
<xsacha>  8961 root      15   0 1395m 138m 3368 S  0.3 27.9  30:46.12 Xorg
<xsacha> but i have ~15MB without beryl running
<intelikey> total ram used. 51m  as we speak.
<xsacha> intelikey: i guess you dont use any gtk apps?
<intelikey> gtk ?
<binary2k2> intelikey: I was just playing quake3 tho, so I expect it to be ~50m before beryl
<xsacha> yeah
<intelikey> konqueror looking at your screeny
<intelikey> is konq not gtk ?
<xsacha> qt
<intelikey> oh yeah.   mmmm let me think.
<binary2k2> nothing in KDE is gtk
<binary2k2> unless you install GTK apps
<xsacha> i have skype though.. that's worse
<binary2k2> I use gizmo progect insted of skype
<intelikey> gtk-query-immodules-2.0  shows that i must be using something....
* intelikey goes off in search of the elusive gtk presence...
<Agent_bob> oooh yuck   gtk module path encludes   /usr/local/src/.gtk-2.0/2.4.0/i486-pc-linux-gnu/immodules
<intelikey> other than synaptic xchat evolution gnome-games and metacity    i dont think i have anything gtk dependant installed......
<intelikey> :)
<binary2k2> well firefox uses gtk
<intelikey> but i don't use ff
<binary2k2> I con't live without firefox :p
<intelikey> i do use mozilla tho and i think it may be gtk also.
<binary2k2> s/con't/can't/
<binary2k2> mozilla is too, yes
<intelikey> i could live without all web browsers.
<binary2k2> elinks rocks :p
<intelikey> irc might be a problem for me tho.....
<binary2k2> what client are you using then?
<intelikey> links2 -g  or elinks    i don't much like ssl so i don't need elinks
<intelikey> oh client  bx.
<xsacha> what's that emulated gtk - like thing called?
<intelikey> ?
<binary2k2> not a clue
<intelikey> binary2k2 ksirc is nice imo if you like gui.   bx if you go comando
<intelikey> i have a habbit of avoiding what ever is most popular.
<binary2k2> I've used ksirc, bun in term I use irssi
<intelikey> ff konversation amerok...
<binary2k2> but it's rare i use irssi
<intelikey> yes and irssi added to that list.
<binary2k2> god I love amarok tho
<craftycorner> my ethernet card is working fine in Linux but is registering as having error in windows
<binary2k2> craftycorner: then don't use windows
<craftycorner> can that mean that the ethernet card is fine?
<craftycorner> well, there are some things you need windows for, I'm still learning Linux
<binary2k2> craftycorner: if it works in linux, it's a windows problem
<binary2k2> craftycorner: sorry about the "don't use windows" thing, I couldn't help myself :p
<craftycorner> ok, the other problem I am having, it's a Linux issue, I am trying to record video off my TV
<intelikey> craftycorner "there are some things you need windows for"    like what ?
<intelikey> oh yeah   BSOD  and virii
<craftycorner> right now, I know it better than Linux, it will go bye bye when I get Linux under belt
<craftycorner> BSOD will record video off my video card?
<xsacha> lol
<craftycorner> I'm looking for a way to record video from my capture card
<craftycorner> TVTime is good for watching
<corin> anybody know why I would have lower fps on a game in Linux than in windows?
<xsacha> intelikey: XUL was what i was thinking of
<intelikey> you could record it raw but that would load an hd quickly.  so you want something that will encode it.
<intelikey> xsacha ?
<xsacha> firefox uses XUL?
<intelikey> oh.   beets me.
<craftycorner> yea, MPEG2, although the puter isn't real fast
<Jucato> yes, but also uses GTK
<binary2k2> if you're feeling l33tish you can use mythtv, but good luck setting it up
<craftycorner> mythtv was a pain!  I had to ditch it!
<binary2k2> exactly
<craftycorner> I installed dvr but can't find it  in my Kmenu
<binary2k2> if you manage to get it working, it's great, but it's gotting it working that a bith
<craftycorner> I want it to turn up in my kmenu and run, easilly
<craftycorner> I'd pass on mythtv if I can
<intelikey> i bet there is a way to pipe the device streight through an encoding app    dd if=/dev/tvcard | mpg123 filename.avi   or some such....    (that's just an example btw)
<binary2k2> i gave up on mythtv ages ago
<craftycorner> lol
<craftycorner> I got Kino, but how do I get it to read my video spitting up the puter's butt?
<craftycorner> what app can record video being squirted into a computer?
<intelikey> that would be a good question for  ##linux
<intelikey> :)
<xsacha> !squirted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squirted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> worded just like that.....
<intelikey> :)
<craftycorner> I"m exasperated
<intelikey> craftycorner ask in  ##linux
<xsacha> !I_got_Kino,_but_how_do_I_get_it_to_read_my_video_spitting_up_the_puter's_butt? | #linux
<intelikey> if the normal crew is there.   that will actually get you an answer.   if not that will get you laughted out of the channel.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I_got_Kino,_but_how_do_I_get_it_to_read_my_video_spitting_up_the_puter's_butt? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i liked  {{{ <craftycorner> what app can record video being squirted into a computer? }}}
<binary2k2> you wanna get flamed? join the debian development mailinglist and post a sudgestion :p
<craftycorner> hwo do ii register
<intelikey> yeah  hay!  #debian would be a good channel for that Q also.
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<binary2k2> intelikey: nope :p
<intelikey> binary2k2 whys that ?
<craftycorner> how do I register a nic name
<binary2k2> "[05:19]  <intelikey> /msg nickserv help"
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<binary2k2> you forgot the capitals
<binary2k2> thay matter
<craftycorner> IT ISn't working
<intelikey> not here they don't
<intelikey> i did exactly that and get
<corin_> my registered nickname is already in use?!
<intelikey> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- NickServ allows you to "register" a nickname
<intelikey>           and
<intelikey> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- prevent others from using it. The following
<intelikey> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- commands allow for registration and maintenance
<intelikey> corin_ you can use nickserv to reclaim it.
<craftycorner> but how do I use the commands?
<corin_> intelikey: how?
<corin_> recover
<corin_> k
<binary2k2> intelikey: well shut me up, it works :p
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<corin_> woot i killed somebody :)
<intelikey> binary2k2 ok    SHUT UP !
<intelikey>  :)
<SupremeBeing> there we go :)
<SupremeBeing> thanks
<intelikey> np
<craftycorner> copypaste of any words on the list don't do anythig
* binary2k2 shuts up
<SupremeBeing> intelikey: are you a gamer by any chance?
<intelikey> lol   but only for a few seconds binary2k2
<intelikey> SupremeBeing no
<SupremeBeing> rats
<craftycorner> just tell me the command to register a nick name and I can cut and paste it
<SupremeBeing> msg nickserv register *nickname* *password*
<intelikey> SupremeBeing i out grew that before nintindo was born
<SupremeBeing> intelikey: :) lol
<SupremeBeing> intelikey: you can't outgrow gaming :)
<intelikey> but don't forget the leading   /
<intelikey> SupremeBeing why not ?
<craftycorner> NickServ- Unknown command [craftycorner] 
<craftycorner> I'm getting unknown commands
<xsacha> you forgot the 'register'
<SupremeBeing> intelikey: It's universal and it keeps your mind sharp :)
<intelikey> it should say you must register first.
<binary2k2> craftycorner: do /msg NickServ register (password)
<SupremeBeing> oh ya my bad
<craftycorner> it's not working
<binary2k2> in konversation (don't know about other clients) "/ns register (password)" works too
<intelikey> not in bx
<SupremeBeing> dude i'll take ur name and register it for you ffs :/
<binary2k2> then i'll just say "konversation rocks" :p
<intelikey> binary2k2 just because it's got one script by default that i havent setup in bx ???
<intelikey> -:- BitchX: Checking tables...
<intelikey> -:- No information for identify
<intelikey> so it would if i set it up.
<craftycorner> worked
<binary2k2> intelikey: it's not a script, it just works :p
<intelikey> binary2k2 i bet it is.  you have no idea how many scripts your "konversation" has.
<intelikey> i was stunned to see how many other clients had.
<intelikey> but it could be hard coded....   i haven't checked.
<binary2k2> intelikey: I looked in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/ it's not there
<intelikey> let me see if i have konversartion installed......
<xsacha> i like [ [word]  ] 
<binary2k2> if you have kubuntu, it's installed by default
<intelikey> nope not installed.
<intelikey> i know that.
<binary2k2> xsacha: I altered that to point to wiki.ubuntu.com to save time :p
<xsacha> and /sysinfo
<intelikey> i don't think i have ever installed kubuntu-desktop here....    did on someone elses box tho.
<intelikey> only made the mistake of installing ubuntu-desktop one time.
* binary2k2 can't stand gnome
<intelikey> i like that much on a good day.
<intelikey> less on others
<intelikey> i kinda have this hate hate relationship with 'nome
<intelikey> and amarok too
* intelikey ducks.
<SupremeBeing> lol
<SupremeBeing> kaffeine > amarok
<binary2k2> I love amarok, can't live without it
<SupremeBeing> i hate gnome because for some reason, the network config freezes when I enable rausb0
<intelikey> !start a mediaplayer war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start a mediaplayer war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SupremeBeing> and I can't reboot X or anything, have to reboot
<intelikey> i wish they hadn't removed that feture form the bot.
<SupremeBeing> lol
<intelikey> they casterated the bot.
<intelikey> no wait is ubotu got a port or dungle ?
<intelikey> well there is something missing form the bot now.
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start an editor war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start a desktop war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !start a distro war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start a distro war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paul___> hey- I need help
<intelikey> what ya need ?
<paul___> I just installed kubuntu, and I don't know what the 'root' password is
<paul___> how do I log in as root?
<intelikey> it doesn't heve one
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> read that ^
<binary2k2> !start sudo war
<binary2k2> :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start sudo war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> paul___ if you for some reason feel compeled to set a root passwd i'll tell you how.  but plese read that first.
<binary2k2> intelikey: you on the kubuntu mailing list??
<binary2k2> *kubuntu-users
<intelikey> nope not part of the team.  i don't even like ubuntu ....
<SupremeBeing> wha?
<binary2k2> there's a MEGA thread on sudo atm :p
<paul___> agh I just want to mount a drive!
<binary2k2> or rather su vs sudo
<binary2k2> paul___: sudo mount
<binary2k2> and use YOUR user password
<manchicken> !start scratching your butt...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start scratching your butt... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hey i didn't like my ex-wife but i used her for years....   why should ubuntu be so different.
<intelikey> :)
<binary2k2> try telling that to some people :p
<intelikey> lol   yeah i know there are places to NOT say such things.
<intelikey> most of you guys know me here...
<dbglt> help!
<dbglt> upgraded to feisty
<dbglt> (or trying to)
<dbglt> Unpacking replacement kdebase-data ...
<dbglt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11_all.deb (--unpack):
<dbglt>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kinfocenter/cdinfo/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kcontrol
<dbglt> how do I fix that up?
<manchicken> Feisty is still unstable...
<MotorCityMadMan> wireless network
<Jucato> dbglt: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 :)
<MotorCityMadMan> wireless
<intelikey> dbglt try sudo mv /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kinfocenter/cdinfo/index.cache.bz2 . ;sudo apt-get install -f
<MotorCityMadMan> !wireless network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> it's a hack but might work.
<MotorCityMadMan> !wireless
<binary2k2> dbglt: 1) feisty is a development version and is NOT stable
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dbglt> binary2k2: oh, I'm well aware - I'm just not very familiar with apt architecture
<intelikey> !wifi | MotorCityMadMan
<ubotu> MotorCityMadMan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dbglt> can't really troubleshoot it very well :)
<binary2k2> dbglt: 2) dpkg --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11_all.deb
<intelikey> -i  ^
<binary2k2> ahh, yeah :p
<binary2k2> dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11_all.deb
<intelikey> binary2k2 there ya go.
* binary2k2 was being stuped then
<intelikey> binary2k2 are you sure that's the package name for fisty ?
<binary2k2> intelikey:  <dbglt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11_all.deb (--unpack):
<binary2k2> so yeah
<intelikey> we all have blond moments.
<raul> Is there a way to make kpdf use a specific font. anybody?
<intelikey> that was mine.
<binary2k2> :p
<intelikey> raul pdf's specify their own fonts     no ?
<intelikey> that's another thing i have against pdf
<dbglt> can you pass a force-overwrite or some such via apt?
<raul> what if we dont have the font?
<dbglt> or need to use dpkg directly?
<dbglt> (just for future reference)
<intelikey> dbglt dpkg
<dbglt> apt man page doesn't seem to say anything about it
<binary2k2> dbglt: no, apt won't pass anything to dpkg
<intelikey> are you sure ?
<binary2k2> dbglt: do the dpkg command then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<binary2k2> intelikey: yep
<dbglt> binary2k2: aye, thanks
<intelikey> well apt-get does accept   --force-yes
<binary2k2> intelikey: that's nothing to do with dpkg
<raul> have a nice day everyone
<dbglt> that's just to accept things, correct?
<dbglt> auto say yes
<binary2k2> it's just to force apt to install, like if it can't verify the package
<nikkun> can anyone help me with an odd partitioning problem
<nikkun> ?
<binary2k2> nikkun: depends on the problem
<nikkun> my partitions wont auto mount
<intelikey> binary2k2 i know it's not.  jsut an answer to the quarry about force and apt.
<binary2k2> nikkun: do you have a entry for it in fstab?
<nikkun> yep
<nikkun> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315948
<nikkun> its in that post
<binary2k2> nikkun: have you checked the UUIDs?
<nikkun> binary2k2: how do i do that? I have never messed with the fstab in ubuntu
<intelikey> nikkun error in line    /dev/ /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<binary2k2> nikkun: eg: sudo vol_id /dev/hda1
<intelikey> you can not mount /dev/
<binary2k2> yep, that line's wrong
<nikkun> the uuid nubmers are right
<nikkun> could it be with the umask or gid?
<binary2k2> nikkun: just noticed, you don't have "auto" in the lines
<nikkun> binary2k2: this is the fstab made by ubuntu so it knows the file formats of them
<binary2k2> nikkun: change "UUID=BAF4-9DCF /media/transfer vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" to "UUID=BAF4-9DCF /media/transfer vfat auto,defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1"
<binary2k2> nikkun: and "UUID=38205CE2205CA920 /media/windows ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" to "UUID=38205CE2205CA920 /media/windows ntfs auto,defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1"
<nikkun> ok
<binary2k2> just add "auto" to them
<binary2k2> that's tells ubuntu to mount them at boot
<nikkun> ahh ok
<nikkun> ok well if it doesnt work ill be back in here lol
<binary2k2> :p ok
<magnanimo> ?
<nikkun> just poped in to say thanks it worked :)
<binary2k2> great :D
<jetc> anyone know how to set permission where a certain user can't access a folder?
<binary2k2> jetc: sudo
<jetc> hrmm?
<binary2k2> jetc: what exactly do you want to do?
<jetc> i want my /media/ folder and its contents to be only viewable by my account and nobody else's
<binary2k2> jetc: hmm, ok
<binary2k2> jetc: sudo chown [youruser] :[youruser] 
<binary2k2> jetc: then: chmod 700 /media
<jetc> ok, thx
<binary2k2> no problem, tho I don't know why you'd want to do that :p
<jetc> ;o
<prophitinc> anyone ever use those sites that are pointless like myspace and such?
<binary2k2> myspace = spam overload
<prophitinc> well anyways you know the slax background that has the green background witht he 4leaf clover in the middle with big black letters slax under it
<prophitinc> well i tried out that tagged.com site
<prophitinc> and they wouldnt let me add that picture as my background....so i made my own...please if you will check it out you dont have to join just go look see...if you will...http//www.tagged.com/prophitinc
<prophitinc> its a message to corporate america...the dirty bastards
* Jucato gets irritated with e-mails that go "<Name> has Tagged you"
<prophitinc> yeah thats the only reason i went to see what all those were about...turns out the site is worthless....amazing that people spend so much time doing nothing on the net
<craftycorner> ok, myth didn't work, cuz my TV tuner card isn't what i wanna hook up.  I wanna feed S-Video into my computer from my cable box
<craftycorner> is this where I wanna be for advice?  I don't wanna be a pest,
<craftycorner> I don't have a TV tuner card, I've a video card, dif animal
<xsacha> so you want this different animal to spit up your computer ass?
<xsacha> (quotes from you)
<craftycorner> lol, send video up my video card so I can record it to an mpeg file
<prophitinc> if the video card doesnt support in feed it wont work will it?
<craftycorner> um, I am getting signal, I watch video using TVTime.
<craftycorner> TVTime doesn't RECORD the feed
<prophitinc> what video card are you using?
<craftycorner> hwo do i find out?
<prophitinc> it was on the box or should have been
<craftycorner> checking...
<notech> prophitinc: the link you posted...hardly mature
<prophitinc> who cares?....that site is worthless
<craftycorner> I mean, I didn't build this computer, it was built 4 me.  looking at the KInfoCenter.
<notech> prophitinc: if you don't care what it makes you look like, that's fine
<prophitinc> but you are saying crafty that the video card has an svideo spot on it
<craftycorner> yes, I am watching SVideo on tvtime
<prophitinc> what notech it makes me look like what?....its not like it matters...no one but you will ever see it and when the site admins do they will delete it
<prophitinc> no harm no foul
<craftycorner> ?
<craftycorner> yes, my video card has SVideo
<craftycorner> just a sec
<craftycorner> S Video is the only feed that works
<prophitinc> so the vga doesnt work at all?
<craftycorner> no
<craftycorner> I don't have it plugged in
<craftycorner> pain in the butt
<prophitinc> ok did you ever find out what the card is?
<craftycorner> where can I do a big pastedump
<craftycorner> X-Server is what I got when I did a search on puter
<craftycorner> is a video card on the motherboard?
<binary2k2> !pastebin | craftycorner
<ubotu> craftycorner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<notech> more like a motherboard video is a video chipset, not a card
<craftycorner> ok, checking
<craftycorner> chipset is KT6V
<craftycorner> series
<craftycorner> Via Raid
<craftycorner> KT6V MS-7021(V1X) ATX Mainboard is what it says on my pampthlet
<craftycorner> notech, does that tell u anything?
<craftycorner> hello?
<SupremeBeing> what's the default size of the swap partition
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: about 1 to 1.5 times your RAM
<SupremeBeing> Hmm.
<craftycorner> can u tell me what to use to turn what's shown on TVTime to a mpeg file?
<craftycorner> mythtv is too slow
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: over 1GB ram then 1x RAM, less then 1.5x
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: K
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: any possible reasons why i'd have about 1/3 the fps in a game as I do in windoze?
<dustin> Hey
<HearWa> I just made the switch from Gentoo to Kubuntu, and I can't believe the differences! I thought kubuntu would just be another distro, but was I ever wrong!
<SupremeBeing> wow
<SupremeBeing> lol
<HearWa> Seriously, it's been a while since I've been this impressed with any piece of software.
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: that's strange, i have  2x frame rate in linux
<HearWa> It even recognized the freaking volume dial on my keyboard
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: Indeed, that's what I've heard
<HearWa> But anyways, enough nug-hugging, I have a little problem here.
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: That's what I really wanted from Linux, but it's not coming to pass
<HearWa> nut*
<SupremeBeing> nug-hugging lol
<SupremeBeing> oh
<SupremeBeing> eww?
<HearWa> haha
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: what's getting the low frame rate?
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory (quake 3 engine)
<HearWa> Ok, here's the problem: I was into kde once and I found a graphical package manager in the menu. I restarted my computer and it is no longer there! What's the command to launch it?
<SupremeBeing> Adept?
<HearWa> Yes, that was the name. I couldn't remember it.
<SupremeBeing> :)
<HearWa> How do I launch it if it's not in the menu?
<SupremeBeing> in the Konsole
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: hmm, i play quake 3 arena, and it's truly a great experience
<HearWa> I typed 'adept' in the konsole and it never launched.
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: Indeed :) so how  sohuld I fix it
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: sudo adept
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: must run as root
<HearWa> sudo: adept: command not found
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: Hmmm, that's not a good sign
<binary2k2> HearWa: kdesu adept
<SupremeBeing> why wouldn't sudo work?  it worked for me
<binary2k2> of you can find adept, the install kubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<HearWa> I'll post the output in a pastebin, brb
<HearWa> http://quickfry.com/pastebin/view.php?id=21
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: any ideas why i'd have very low fps?  I have fglrx working, glxgears yields good fps
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: Do what he said, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: seems like adept got removed
<HearWa> I think I might have removed something I shouldn't have in the last session.
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: what hardware have you got?
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: ATI X1300 256 (agp)
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: 3.0 ghz P4, 1gb ram
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: do you have the binary drivers?
<HearWa> So that command will reinstall it?
<SupremeBeing> yes
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I have fglrx
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I believe those are the binary drivers (but I'm not sure)
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: have you tested the fps with the binary driver VS the ubuntu one?
<HearWa> This all started when I tried to install libaa1
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: well, the only way I can seem to get 3d accel is with the ubuntu one
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: the ATi installer never worked out for me :/
<HearWa> It said something about removing the kdm, which I thought was really strange.
<SupremeBeing> lol ;)
<HearWa> I'm such a newb to this distro. :(
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: me too, really =)
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: I have an intergrated intel chipset so I don't know muck about the ATI drivers
<binary2k2> btw, AIGLX ROCKS :p
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I   installed that when I was working on Beryl, what is it?
<binary2k2> aiglx?
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: yeah
<rabbycn> :)
<binary2k2> It's a was of getting 3D accelerated affects with DRI (direct/hardware rendering)
<caseyomah> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<binary2k2> XGL is the (older) other way that the nvidia (for example) cards use
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: ok, do I need to do something with that to help my fps?
<HearWa> Ok, sweet, it worked!
<SupremeBeing> HearWa: Congrats :)
<caseyomah> Is there an Edgy repo for libdvdcss or should I use Dapper?
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<HearWa> Hmm... in kubuntu do you have to install the offical nvidia graphics driver binary yourself?
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: Yes, many times
<binary2k2> caseyomah: look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<towyc> hello world.
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: weird thing is, I think my glxgears output was normal :/
<Hobbsee> caseyomah: "locate install-css" and paste the result in here
<towyc> trouble with beryl?
<Hobbsee> towyc: ask in #beryl
<towyc> i was asking you.
<SupremeBeing> towyc: or #ubuntu-xgl
<towyc> =)
<SupremeBeing> whoops
<SupremeBeing> lol
<towyc> hey supreme
<towyc> lol
<towyc> 2 days no see =)
<SupremeBeing> indeed :)
<SupremeBeing> had to  reinstall again
<SupremeBeing> stupid beryl.....
<towyc> nice
<caseyomah> Thanks.
<towyc> i meant
<towyc> i don't know =)
<towyc> lol
<SupremeBeing> lol
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: them, if you are using the binary drivers?, switch back to the ubuntu ones
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I'm on the ubuntu ones
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: i don't think the binary ones worked
<binary2k2> I don't know then, kinda loas here as I don't have a ATI card in any of my boxs
<towyc> hey i just saw geforce 7800gs for 230 dollars, it's the agp version too
<towyc> i'm so gonna get it tomorrow
<towyc> when my friend returns my credit card lol
<SupremeBeing> swish!
<SupremeBeing> I hate ATi with a passion
<towyc> lol
<SupremeBeing> I bought this before I was enlightened
<binary2k2> towyc: 1) $230 on a graphics card, wtf? and 2) you gave your friend your credit card?
<SupremeBeing> lol
<towyc> i almost bought a 6800gs last semester
<towyc> lol
<towyc> 230 its cheap
<towyc> the new 8800 is like 500+
<binary2k2> intel works great thanks :p
<towyc> =)
<binary2k2> aigls with no problems :p
<binary2k2> *aiglx
<towyc> but it doesn't do so well in like the newer games =)
<binary2k2> ak SupremeBeing (sorry SupremeBeing) :p
<binary2k2> s/ak/ask/
<towyc> o
<HearWa> Thanks for the help, later.
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: No problem :P
<towyc> u guys should just check out newegg.com
<towyc> they h ave great stuff there
<towyc> even if u don't want graphics card, they got like the cheapest everything
<binary2k2> even tho I have a crappy intel 845G intergrated graphics, I get great fps on games and beryl works like a charm. thank god for linux
<towyc> anyway, the 8800 i saw had like 765 mb memory on it too
<towyc> didn't know that =)
<towyc> yeah well i got nvidia and beryl doesn't work for me, dAmn it, lol
<binary2k2> that's because the nvidia drivers (from ubuntu) need XGL
<SupremeBeing> Beryl won't work for anybody that's not divinely blessed by the Pope and at least 5   nuns
<binary2k2> (which is crap :p )
<SupremeBeing> ugh i can't find anything about this
<binary2k2> the pope (and 5 nuns) must love me than :p
<towyc> does it matter tho
<towyc> cuz doesn't it say aiglx works too
<towyc> right?
<towyc> i'm new to kubuntu
<towyc> so i don't know at all
<towyc> or is aiglx the thing that's supposed to fix ati cards
<binary2k2> aiglx only works with the beta nvidia drivers from the nvidia website
<towyc> oo that might be my problem
<binary2k2> but the driver is a bets, so it may not even work that well
<towyc> i've given up on beryl so long ago lol
<towyc> even tho linux is my main os now
<towyc> i only have ms on one laptop and everything else is kubuntu
<binary2k2> once you go linux, you HATE windows :p
<towyc> but no beryl = no fun
<SupremeBeing> true
<towyc> well i don't hate windows
<SupremeBeing> I tolerated windows until kubuntu opened my eyes =)
<towyc> they seem to have a good slogan, clarity
<towyc> the new window slogan i meant
<SupremeBeing> what's that?
<towyc> clarity.
<tamacracker> Hey guys?
<tamacracker> Is there an app I can download that'll let me listen to AM radio?
<tamacracker> AM Radio Stations*
<towyc> yes i laughed. lmao, but it's a good vision even if they don't ever get there
<binary2k2> I have 1 XP machine (for the people in the family who are too dumb to use linux) and I HATE having to use it on the odd time I have to install updates and such
<towyc> so where do i get xgl?
<SupremeBeing> i think you have to add a repo
<SupremeBeing> and apt-get it
<towyc> o
<towyc> cuz everytime i start beryl
<towyc> it says xgl not found, video card, found
<towyc> and then it says
<binary2k2> towyc: I think there is info on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<towyc> attempting to open without xgl
<towyc> and then gets stuck after
<towyc> cool thx i'll check it out
<SupremeBeing> i thought aiglx was preferred to xgl
<SupremeBeing> for beryl
<towyc> yeah me too
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if there's a program I can download to listen to am radio?
<towyc> that's why i dn't get why i can't get it to work
<towyc> all that happens when i say beryl-manager
<towyc> is a black background coming up
<binary2k2> it is, but ati and nvidia don't have good support fot it
<towyc> then why is aiglx perfered?
<towyc> just asking
<binary2k2> nvidia only havve some support in it beta drivers
<towyc> cuz would aiglx be preferred for other things
<towyc> but aiglx supports ati?
<binary2k2> towyc: i'm not an exper in it, so it may do?
<SupremeBeing> I'm gonna try the ATI-proprietary drivers
* SupremeBeing crosses fingers
<binary2k2> aiglx is the project that is being developed, xgl is going to die
<towyc> binary2k2 i don't know, just trying to gather as much info as i could =)
<towyc> o
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if there's a program I can download for Kubuntu that'll let me listen to AM radion stations?
<binary2k2> xgl is an old, stop gap, mesure
<binary2k2> aiglx is the future :p
<towyc> well i'll get whatever that's gonna work
<towyc> =)
<towyc> o btw
<towyc> when i use web browsers
<towyc> everytime i start a new window
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: what's your output from glxgears?
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I wanna compare
<towyc> it first presents a blackscreen
<towyc> and then it shows the contents
<towyc> why is that...
<towyc> but that might be minor question cuz
<platypus> i try burning cd using k3b
<binary2k2> towyc: maybe it's just loading>
<binary2k2> ?
<platypus> it says that my data won't fit on dvd
<towyc> yeah it's loading
<platypus> my data = 3.7g
<towyc> but why black screen
<towyc> i don't like blackscreen lol =(
<platypus> dvd = 4.7g
<platypus> anyone else have this problem ?
<towyc> it doesn't ever show blackscreen on any other webbrowser that i've seen
<towyc> as in internet explorer and stuff
<towyc> anyway
<towyc> the bigger question is, why is it that the desktop gadget things always report used ram = 900mb
<towyc> when my total ram is only 1g
<towyc> i think somehow everything's slower on my desktop kubuntu =*(
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: ~400 FPS (with berly ~1200 FPS without)
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if kubuntu can recieve streaming music from radio stations?
<binary2k2> towyc: it's normal for ram to be 90-95% in use
<binary2k2> towyc: it's just the cashe
<towyc> but then on other desktop gadgets
<towyc> it's reporting 200mb in use
<towyc> like they're not even coharrent
<towyc> and everything seems slow all of a sudden, always, after like 1 hr of use
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: and what fps do you get in q3?
<towyc> =:((
<binary2k2> towyc: maybe becaue the other gadgets it's not reporting the cache use
<towyc> alrights =)
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: I haven't tested yet, only just (a few hours ago) re-installed it
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: cause I'm getting about 2300-2800 in glxgears
<SupremeBeing> :/
<SupremeBeing> I should be above 30 fps
<towync> oops, i got disconnected
<towync> darn it
<towync> does anyone know if there is tweaks/sites that talk about how to get ubuntu to run more smoothly? thx =)
<binary2k2> towync: how much more smoothly do you want it to run?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if kubuntu can recieve streaming music from radio stations?
<SupremeBeing> towync: (I advise Xubuntu if you Reaaaaaaaaaalllllllly want smooth)
<binary2k2> (sarcastic question) :p
<SupremeBeing> tamacracker: It can if you have the right player :)
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: lol
<tamacracker> May I get a recommendation?
<tamacracker> One that may play AM stations... if possible?
<SupremeBeing> lol
<SupremeBeing> AM stations
<tamacracker> Please :D
<SupremeBeing> do you have a hw tuner?
<SupremeBeing> most AM stations don't stream.
<tamacracker> Yeah I listen to 610AM... good info on that station from 1am to 5am
<tamacracker> hw tuner?
<SupremeBeing> hardware
<luca> hi everyone
<ThePub> morning
<binary2k2> f$K it's morning already?
<luca> does anyone know how to make googleearth function with nvidia drivers?
<No1Viking> Hello....
<jongt> hey
<jongt> i think im gunna get kubuntu
<tamacracker> no I dont think I have a hardware tuber SupremeBeing
<binary2k2> jongt: yes, get kubuntu :p
<jongt> binary2k2, yea im excited
<jongt> im on gentoo
<jongt> not doing well
<SupremeBeing> hmm, how do you watch DivX movies on linux?
<SupremeBeing> I installed the Divx, but Amarok and Kaffeine don't know that
<binary2k2> kubuntu (as well as everythng except slackware) is easyer than gentoo
<No1Viking> I'm trying to view a DVD that I mounted in /media/iso. When I try to play if with Kaffeine I get the followong messages: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://]  etc
<jongt> binary2k2, is aigxl easy to get working with kubuntu
<tamacracker> I haven't watched a DivX file on linux yet...
<tamacracker> im talkin bout listening to AM radio.
<binary2k2> jongt: yeah, I have an intergrated intel 845G graphics card and AIGLS works great
<jongt> binary2k2, haha im on 945gm
<jongt> binary2k2, do you have to use compiz or beryl?
<binary2k2> jongt: this PC it about 4-5 yesrs old, and I have beryl
<binary2k2> beryl was far too EASY to install :p
<jongt> sweet im gunna try to get that goin
<tamacracker> Haaahahahaha the Alex Jones Show!
<binary2k2> jongt: edgy or dapper?
<jongt> binary2k2, i dont even know what that means :(
<jongt> jongt, im real new and picked gentoo as first distro so im chillin here on gentoo with broken gnome waiting to re install
<binary2k2> jongt: I mean what version are you going to install 6.06 (dapper) or 6.10 (edgy)
<jongt> oh
<SupremeBeing> anybody know how to use Divx on linux
<jongt> dapper probably
<binary2k2> jongt: then lookmat this help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper
<binary2k2> (when you install)
<jongt> binary2k2, what are you on?
<binary2k2> jongt: Edgy :D
<jongt> binary2k2, buggy?
<binary2k2> jongt: I've found it very stable, but dapper is the LTS (Long Term Support) version
<jongt> binary2k2, is edgy nice?
<binary2k2> jongt: I have to say, edgy is sweet :D
<jongt> but more support for dapper?
<binary2k2> jongt: AIGLX is included in the xorg package by default on edgy
<nino> qualche italiano?
<binary2k2> jongt: not more support, just longer term support
<binary2k2> jongt: edgy is a fully supported official version
<nino> ci sono italiani?
<jongt> why would it only have 18 month support?
<binary2k2> !it | nino
<ubotu> nino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<binary2k2> jongt: because a new version is released every 6 months
<nino> ho bisogno d'aiuto
<binary2k2> i.e in 6 months Feisty Fawn will be out
<nino> ho installato ora kubuntu e non so come scaricare i pacchetti
<nino> per favore
<binary2k2> !it | nino
<ubotu> nino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jongt> so edgy doesn't have any problems?
<nino> salve
<binary2k2> jongt: I use edgy as my main system, it's works great
<nino> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore?
<jongt> binary2k2, when you say support, it means what exactly
<binary2k2> nino: italiano#kubuntu-it
<binary2k2> nino: italiano #kubuntu-it
<binary2k2> jongt: I mean security updates
<jongt> maybe ill get edgy then
<SupremeBeing> I'm thinkin Gentoo now
<SupremeBeing> Kubuntu is pissin me off!
<SupremeBeing> lol
<jongt> lol
<luca> does everyone know how to make googleearth function with nvidia drivers?
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: If yu want to compile everything then go with gentoo Lo
<binary2k2> :p
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: ewww
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: nm
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: XD
<jongt> binary2k2, so really only advantage of dapper is longer term, but edgy is more up to date
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: how can I play Divx videos? It's not working :/
<binary2k2> jongt: that's exacty it
<jongt> edgy it is
<jongt> that guide you showed me for aigxl, theres one for edgy?
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: do you have the w32codecs pacjage?
<binary2k2> jongt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy :D
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: I tried to apt-get it but it didn't locate the package
<binary2k2> that's the one I followed
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: you need to follow the guide
<jongt> binary2k2, is there a guide online for install or is everything walk thru?
<binary2k2> SupremeBeing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<SupremeBeing> binary2k2: thanks
<jongt> binary2k2, thanks aton for the help im going to sleep and d/loadin
<binary2k2> jongt: for AIGLX follow that link, then for beryl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
* binary2k2 is trying to conver the boss of a medical hardware company to convert to kubuntu, wish him luck
<SupremeBeing> good luck
<binary2k2> he's a strange one, he says "I want to convert to linux before I try open office" :p
<No1Viking> Do I need to add any lib or driver to get kaffeine to work with DVD movies?
<binary2k2> No1Viking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<binary2k2> No1Viking: that wil tell you how
<max_> can someone recommend hardware for putting togther a box that is XGL capable?
<binary2k2> max_: XGL is an old platform, you want AIGLX
<No1Viking> binary2k2, is it better to install vlc when I want to look at a movie that comes from a mounted image?
<binary2k2> No1Viking: I have found vlc to be good when you want to look at an movie that's UNmounted, anything will look at a mounted image
<max_> binary2k2: thanks
<binary2k2> No1Viking: vlc will play a iso file, anything will play a mounted image (as it's just like inserting a CD/DVD in to the drive)
<No1Viking> binary2k2, I did mount -o loop image /media/iso and I cant see the DVD in the right way.
<binary2k2> max_: even intel intergrated graphics works great with aiglx/beryl, I have that now
* binary2k2 thinks beryl/aiglx is sooooo cool
<max_> binary2k2: really?
<Zamber> yep, it is
<Zamber> if you have good hardware ;] 
<max_> binary2k2: i doubt my box could pull it, 768(somthin like that) mb ram, intel i810chipset
<Zamber> I saw it on 1Ghz 256RAM and some nice nvidia
<Zamber> worked quite fine
<edgy> Hi, how can I show  a progress bar while I do cp in kubuntu?
<binary2k2> max_: that will be fine, I had 512MB RAM (before recent upgrade) with intel 845G intergrated chipset, AIGLX ran GREAT
<max_> binary2k2: someone just said edgy had it on it already and you didnt have to install it
<max_> that true?
<binary2k2> edgy: that requires use of dcop, too compilcated for mw
<binary2k2> *me
<binary2k2> max_: (I think it was me who said that) edgy has it already avaliable, you just enable it, it's easy tho
<fdoving> edgy: you can use 'mc'
<max_> binary2k2: it was someone in the ubuntu room, how do you enable it?
<binary2k2> fdoving is right, but if you want a X progress bar, you need dcop
<fdoving> binary2k2: doesn't help with dcop..
<ajayc> You are all welcome to #ubuntu-cafe!
<binary2k2> fdoving: for X progress bar with kdialog, you need dcop
<fdoving> kdialog can be used to make the progress bar.. but then you'll need some output from 'cp'.. which you won't get with the regular 'cp'
<binary2k2> max_: here's how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<max_> thanks
<binary2k2> fdoving, yes true
<binary2k2> max_: your walocme :D
<binary2k2> edgy, you can make a psudo progress bar with kdialog and dcop, but i doubt that's what you want
<binary2k2> ajayc: what's #ubuntu-cafe about?
<ajayc> binary2k2, its an unofficial chan for offtopic stuff humour and UBUNTU PARTY!!!
<ajayc> :D
<binary2k2> ajayc: like #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<heinkel_111> is kubuntuforums.net down?
<Zamber> !cafe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> aww
<heinkel_111> or is my net extremely slow
<fdoving> heinkel_111: works for me.
<binary2k2> ajayc: but better :p
<ajayc> binary2k2, yeah far better! they are a bit formal we are gonna have swearing there LOL and main is party!
<Jucato> heinkel_111: works here too
<heinkel_111> i got it working
<heinkel_111> too, but it loaded in like 5 minutes...
<binary2k2> ajayc: is there a kubuntu-cafe ? ir is it *buntu generic?
<ajayc> its generic
<ajayc> :)
<ajayc> everyone is invited
<binary2k2> ok,  I'll join then :p
<JackPhil> 7z -e foo.rar
<heinkel_111> ok then, since it is sunday morning and you have nothing else to do, how about giving it a go troubleshooting my kde crashes: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11829.0
<JackPhil> i got an Unsupported Method error
<heinkel_111> ;)
<binary2k2> JackPhil: install "unrar"
<binary2k2> man that beryl "fire" effect is cool (or hot) :p
<xsacha> :)
<xsacha> this one binary2k2? http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/534/animationmn2.png (burn and beam up)
<binary2k2> xsacha: yeah, that one :p
<binary2k2> rocks don'r it :p
<xsacha> :)
<binary2k2> i'm sure i meant "don't" not "don'r" :p
<jimmy_> au  lidi
<jimmy_> je tu nkdo z ech
<jimmy_> ?
<binary2k2> !cz | jimmy_
<ubotu> jimmy_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<jimmy_> dikes j jen tak
<binary2k2> jimmy_ : #kubuntu-cz
<eloquence_> mew
* eloquence_ needs some help with installing the ieee80211 subsytem for his intel ipw3945 WLAN card drivers...
* eloquence_ is trying to remove old installations of ieee80211 using ". remove-old" but is getting a Permission denied error
<ubuntu_> mother fucker allll
<ubuntu_> fuck you allllll
<ubuntu_> suck my dick
<binary2k2> ubuntu_: you are ignored
<max_> binary2k2: i did what the guide said, but it screwed my xorg, so i had to reconfig
<binary2k2> max_: what exactly happened?
<ubuntu_> you suck
<max_> i would try to book and i would just get stuck at the balck screen with the flashing line at the top left
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> ai ma mamele voastre mai sunt virgine
<ubuntu_> you suck
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> you suck
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@89.120.88.18]  by fdoving
* ubuntu_ was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
<max_> someone kick ubuntu
<max_> yay
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<binary2k2> haha, ubuntu_ go kicked, there is a god, thanks fdoving  :D
<max_> binary2k2:i would try to book and i would just get stuck at the balck screen with the flashing line at the top left
<binary2k2> max_: what graphics hardware do you have?
<max_> i810
<binary2k2> max_: can you pist you xorg.conf in pastebin please?
<ajayc> max_, what card you have man
<ajayc> i810?
<max_> intel chipsety
<jimmy_> kick ass
<luca> please i need immediate help! I have deleted my xorg.conf file by mistake!
<jimmy_> kick ass ubuntu_
<max_> binary2k2: i put my xorg back to what i use to be, so it dosnbt have the things i added to it from that tut....still want me to pastebin it?
<musya> how do you uninstall apps?
<spawn57> luca: uh oh
<musya> like mysql
<max_> musya: add remove programs or <sudo apt-get uninstall> in terminal
<fdoving> musya: use adept manager. kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<spawn57> luca: are you noew to linux? and xorg.conf files?
<musya> ah, ok
<musya> thanks
<binary2k2> max_: if you want I'll post my xorg.conf so you can check it
<binary2k2> ?
<luca> spawn57: not that new, but enough to make ocmplete dumb things it seems
<luca> spawn57: I deleted them using krusader, which means completely eliminated :(
<max_> binary2k2: and you have AIGLX going?
<spawn57> luca, alright then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you shuold be able to make a new one
<binary2k2> max_: yes
<max_> yes please
<eloquence_> can sum1 help with this: http://pastebin.ca/273984 >> installing ipw3945 for my laptop
<luca> spawn57: problem is, I am using nvidia drivers - and do not tell me to install xorg please! I tried some hours ago and destroyed my gui :(
<spawn57> luca: it'll just ask you the usual questions, screen resolution, driver, modules, most of the defaults will be alright
<musya> in terminal it says uninstall is an invalid operation
<spawn57> luca: I am too, how'd you destroy you gui using nvidia drivers, if it's installed then you should see an nvidia option there..
<fdoving> musya: 'sudo apt-get remove package'
<musya> ettore__: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<musya> i get that error
<spawn57> luca: i could e-mail my xorg.conf, it should work for you fine..
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | musya
<ubotu> musya: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<luca> spawn57: I do not have my xorg drivers installed....
<luca> spawn57: hat would really help!
<spawn57> alright
<luca> just one sec..
<fdoving> musya: you can first check that you've closed adept manager, you can't have that running while trying to uninstall things with apt-get from the commandline.
<luca> laervian@email.it
<spawn57> my config has the proprietary nividia driver though ..
<musya> ok ill retry
<luca> thanks a lot!
<binary2k2> max_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36222/ my xorg.conf
<luca> spawn57: mine too
<max_> thanks binary
<spawn57> k one sec
<luca> spawn57: actually this all originated from the fact that some applications (e.g. googleearth) would say in terminal that xlib is broken and that gxl is not found...
<luca> spawn57: thanks!
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> i havent' tried that on linux yet
<ademan>  hey in the installer my friend had the mount point for another partition be /data he went into fstab and changed it to /media/data and rebooted but it's not mounting to /media/data
<max_> binary2k2: im going to edit mine, when im done will you take a look at it and make sure im correct?
<binary2k2> max_: yeah
<max_> binary2k2: thanks, just a seconf
<max_> d
<spawn57> anyone having trouble with kopete not saving the passwords to kwallet? evertyime I reboot I have to type in my kopete passwords again to logon ..
<binary2k2> spawn57: kopete works with kwallet for me (edgy)
<spawn57> binary2k2: even after you reboot/restart X?
<musya> spawn57: i cant even get in to my kwallet
<musya> wont allow me too
<spawn57> luca: sent
<spawn57> musya: werid..
<spawn57> I can get into kwallet fine, add all the passwords I want from any app
<binary2k2> spawn57: yeah, works fine
<spawn57> but as soon as I restart, kwallet entries are gone..
<musya> i know i have to hit cancel for everytime i logon becase it asks for the password but my root password wont work nor my password, nothing....
<luca> spawn57: thanks
<spawn57> musya didja create a wallet?
<musya> yea
<musya> for some reason i allways get a delay between my computer and the monitor, could it be a GPU issue?
<musya> like the mouses, keyboards, software and etc get delayed when showing on the monitor, it gets annoying when trying to type
<Darky> hi
<mrdarcy> Hi all , does any body know how to reinstall sound recorder app?
<musya> mrdarcy: sudo apt-get install package-name
<luca> spawn57: did you by chance received a full mail return mail? I have just cleared the mailbox....
<notech> musya: i'd check top to see if something is using an excessive amount of cpu
<luca> spawn57: sorry for this :(
<spawn57> one sec phone
<max_> binary2k2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36224/
<musya> notech: nothing is, the most usage i get is %40
<musya> its not really being used
<mrdarcy> musya, the problem I having is that removing the package is not possible because it is a system req
<notech> musya: was my only guess, the only time i see that is when i am doing something cpu intensive
<musya> mrdarcy: i dont think you have to uninstall it cant you just update it? or reinstall it?
<musya> notech: i am not using a GPU just off of the motherboard
<spawn57> luca: nope
<spawn57> i got a myspace message though lol
<musya> notech: but i dont do anything other than browsing, coding, and messaging
<musya> well and compiling
<musya> i think its kubuntu itself i might switch to debian
<notech> musya: what's using 40% cpu?
<musya> at times it does usually 0 or 2
<musya> if i run something it will jump up
<notech> seems excessive if you aren't doing much
<notech> oh, ok
<max_> i was running DSL the other day and it was 2% with a messenger anf firefox running
<mrdarcy> b4 i had configure an etc file (forgottten already) but now can't open it( says " Audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the multimedia settings)
<luca> spawn57: not getting it. :( Could you please resend?
<spawn57> luca alright
<luca> spawn57 thanks
<musya> notech: would you happen to know how kubuntu is differnt from debian?
<max_> binary2k2: you in here?
<binary2k2> max_: (sorry, I'm all over the place atm) this config worked for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36225/
<crimsun> musya: kubuntu is based on ubuntu which is based on debian.
<edgy> Hi, how can I show  a progress bar while I do cp in kubuntu?
<musya> crimsun: well i know that much but i ment in performance?
<eloquence_> Can somebody help with a problem installing ipw3945: http://pastebin.ca/273986 .. Here's some other info that might help http://pastebin.ca/273986 > http://pastebin.ca/273992
<crimsun> musya: there's no quantifiable way for me to tell you, so you're better off comparing them yourself.
<binary2k2> edgy: use Konqueror if you want a progess bar
<max_> binary2k2: well i havent tried it this second time
<max_> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X corrent?
<max_> correct*
<spawn57> luca: sent again, a few mins ago already
<spawn57> max: yeah
<luca> spawn57: ****** provider, it does not receive it
<binary2k2> max_: yeah, but i'd logout first, and choose "restart the X server" from the menu (ar ctrl-alt-backspace from kde login screen)
<spawn57> i'm sending from a yahoo account
<spawn57> might be in your junk mail?
<luca> spawn57 could you try laervian@yahoo.it ?
<max_> binary2k2: ok, bac ina seconf
<max_> d
<spawn57> yeap sure
<luca> luckily I own more than one box....
<luca> spawn57 thanks!
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anyone know kickoff menu for edgy ?
<max_> binary2k2: it didnt crash on me, thats good..what do i have to do now?
<spawn57> luca: sent again hehe
<luca> spawn57 thanks now it arrived!
<spawn57> alright
<spawn57> g'luck man
<binary2k2> max_: install beryl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<luca> spawn57: I am reconfiguring nvidia-glx
<edgy> binary2k2: it's a remote server and konqueror is not installed
<luca> spawn57 then I am going to restart the x server - let's hope!
* spawn57 crosses his fingers
<binary2k2> edgy: then I don't know (sorry)
<edgy> binary2k2: no problem. thx anyway
<xenol> hey i am back :D
<mhb> hi
<mhb> it's kinda weird, but I'm not able to install Edgy :o) I get to the phase 5/6, I want to select another partition as root and when I do and click on Next the "no root partition" info appears
<max_> binary2k2: thank you!
<max_> binary2k2: it finnally works
<binary2k2> max_:  YAY, beryl ROCKS!!!! :p
<max_> binary2k2: and its only a tad bit sluggish, which it wont be once i get my new graphics card
<max_> can you change colors? not to fond of this red
<binary2k2> max_: yeah, install emerald-themes and you gar loads of choices
<xenol> !retricted format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retricted format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<max_> thanks so muchn
<max_> i hope you have a very merry x-mas
<binary2k2> max_: no problam, glad you got the coolnes of beryl (and merry christmas to you too :D )
<Darky> germans here?
<chimaera> tey're in #kubuntu-de
<Darky> ok thx
<chimaera> well, on the other hand, i'm here, but anyways, you get the point ^^
<chimaera> beryl looks very nice, but using txgl with the proprietary ati-driver is kind of slow.
<chimaera> s/txgl/xgl/
<xenol> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<xenol> where from could i DL libxine-extracodecs plz?
<binary2k2> chimaera: yeah, xgl is slow, xigls is great (don't want to rubb it in tho)
<chimaera> yiu mean aiglx?
<mhb> xenol: multiverse repository
<binary2k2> chimaera: yes :p
<xenol> !multiverse repository
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse repository - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> chimaera: long night :p
<mhb> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<xenol> !repository
<chimaera> binary2k2: hehe, i might using xorg's ati-driver, supports aiglx.
<xenol> mhb plz can u tell me to which repository i must write "multiuniverse"?
<chimaera> its 'multiverse'
<binary2k2> chimaera: I don't actually know if ati has aiglx support, it they do then use it :p I have intel intergrated graphics aiglx works great (how many times have I said that)
<xenol> multiverse* to all my repositories?
<max__> binary2k2: where do i turn on Desktop Cube, im under that setting and it is checked, but no cube..
<chimaera> binary2k2: what crad do you have? nvidia?
<binary2k2> chimaera: intel 845G intergrated
<chimaera> binary2k2: hehe
<binary2k2> max__: have you tried (crtl-alt-left click) ?
<max__> no i havent *trys*
<binary2k2> chimaera: aiglx works graet with it, it rocks :p
<binary2k2> *great
<xenol> plz i must write multiverse to all repositories?
<max__> binary2k2: do it where? desktop?
* binary2k2 MUST learn how to type
<binary2k2> max__: anywhere should work
<max__> just ctrl+alt+left click?
<mhb> xenol: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<binary2k2> max__: ctrl-alt-left click (and drag)
<buz> how's support for nforce 430 in edgy?
<xenol> mhb i am doing ig through adept manager it is same aint it?
<max__> can you not keep it like the cube?
<max__> or is that just for swirtching
<mhb> xenol: yes ... and write "multiverse" behind "main restricted"
<binary2k2> max__: it's just for switching
<max__> ok
<mhb> xenol: there is a line with "main restricted" ... edit that field and write "universe multiverse" in it
<max__> thanks again!
<binary2k2> max__: it's still cook tho :p
<max__> very!
<max__> before this i used 3ddesktop plus some translucency
<max__> this is alot better
<max__> haha
<binary2k2> max__: you're  welcome, any more help you need, just ask :D
<max__> have a good night binary
<xenol> mhb, on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu it says to write behind universe
<binary2k2> xenol: just add universe (and/or multiverse) to the end of the line
<xenol> binary2k2 wit text main resticted?
<binary2k2> xenol: yes, that will work fine
<xenol> binary2k2 for deb http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted i should change it to deb http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse?
<binary2k2> xenol: yes
<mathiouzz> hi all :)
<xenol> binary2k2 i also have some disabled repositories should i enable em?
<binary2k2> xenol: depends what they are
<max__> binary2k2: sorry to be a bother, how do you set controls for zoom, i dont understand all the diffrent checkboxes, do i not enter it into "key name"?
<binary2k2> max__: it will be in "Numeric Values"
<max__> thoes are just values though
<hyper_ch> what is a dns suffix?
<binary2k2> max__: do you want the "Keyboard" or "mouse" tabs then?
<max__> what? im confused
<binary2k2> max__: are you in the "beryl Settings" menu?
<max__> yes
<binary2k2> max__: what exactly do you want to change?
<max__> i just need to assign a control to zoom
<binary2k2> max__: you mean a keyboard sequence or mounse button?
<max__> mouse
<binary2k2> max__: the default is "Super-mouse4" to zoop, Super is win key and mouse4 it scroll up
<max__> i dont have a win key\
<binary2k2> max__: go to "Input enabled Zoom" in the beryl settings manager, click on the "mouse" tab, and change it
<max__> what are some of the other boxes?
<max__> like mod?
<max__> and hyper
<max__> and meta
<binary2k2> max__: that's setup in xorg.conf
<ReTyPe> i have ubuntu 6.10, how do i install latest kde ?
<binary2k2> max__: meta is normalt "Alt Gr"
<Jucato> ReTyPe: it is the latest already
<max__> gr?
<ReTyPe> Jucato; i have gnome on ubuntu
<binary2k2> max__: on my keyboard it's the right alt ket"
<Jucato> ah that
<max__> oh ok
<max__> ill use that
<niblets> how can I get helix engine working on kubuntu amarok?
<Jucato> ReTyPe: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<binary2k2> ReTyPe: add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main" to your source.list
<max__> one more question
<max__> can you not driag somthing across the cube like xgl
<binary2k2> yeah, you should just be able to drag to the edge of the screen and it'll flip  (works for me)
<niblets> is that Beryl?
<ReTyPe> binary2k2: in synaptic ?
<Azzco> Hello, is there anyone here that got konference?
<binary2k2> ReTyPe: yeah, or just edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor (as root/sudo)
<ReTyPe> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<binary2k2> ReTyPe: gpg --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D5088
<binary2k2> ReTyPe: then: gpg --export -a DD4D5088|sudo apt-key add -
<ReTyPe> i had to use --keyserver on first command
<niblets> how can I get helix engine working on kubuntu amarok? I am having trouble with Xine with some mp3s not decoding properly. It is the current version of Xine as well
<Stim> hi  i have got a problem with my GNU/Linux Kubuntu. I don't see the directory / , it is not visible.  I see only my directory Home, maybe why i have install from live cd language italian? sorry for my language, i don't speak well the english
<binary2k2> ReTyPe: ok, that's because you havem'y set it up to use keyserver.ubuntu.com
<noiesmo> !hidden | stim
<ubotu> stim: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ReTyPe> so now the source for kde is added, but how do i start the installation of kde now ?
<Stim> thanks noiesmo and ubuto
<Stim> :)
<Stim> now i understand
<binary2k2> good bot ubotu :p
<Zamber> ;P
<Azzco> I still would like to get webcam working in kopete with Konference. Got a problem during make could someone try to help me?
<binary2k2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Zamber> !swiftfox
<Jucato> ReTyPe: did you check the link I gave you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azzco> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<binary2k2> Azzco: are you tring to compile kopete?
<nino> per kubuntu in italiano?
<Azzco> binary2k2: no just konference
<nino> cio la chat
<binary2k2> !it | nino
<ubotu> nino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Stim> Dear friends now i have go becouse it's late. Bye and thanks from Italy
<binary2k2> Azzco: what's the error you're getting?
<niblets> how can I get helix engine working on kubuntu amarok? I am having trouble with Xine with some mp3s not decoding properly. It is the current version of Xine as well
<Azzco> binary2k2: It's looong, but a freind of mine said that it would most likely have something to do with Qt.
<Azzco> So is there anything special about Qt i Edgy that might have screwed something up?
<binary2k2> Azzco: use pastebin to post the error
<binary2k2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<root> binary2k2: i restarted, and when i went to start up it hung at the balck screen with white line on it again...i had to login under recovery mode and do start x in a terminal (this is max)
<backtick> hi all.. how to I disable the cups service?
<Azzco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36234/ binary2k2, I skipped a few lines but I think that the most essential is there
<binary2k2> root: cleck /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.1.log for errors
<mathiouzz> hi all
<niblets> any ideas anyone?
<mathiouzz> have someone got this error when burning dvd or someone help me ?
<mathiouzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36235/
<aleksanteri> well, hi again ;)
<mathiouzz> hi aleksanteri :P
<mathiouzz> i upgraded growisofs
<mathiouzz> still have the same problem
<aleksanteri> hmmm
<aleksanteri> but now it makes progression
<mathiouzz> no i only pasted last time the end of the debug msg
<mathiouzz> now i've put the entire one
<aleksanteri> aha
<aleksanteri> you should have put that up before
<aleksanteri> now i think it's the ISO
<mathiouzz> srry
<root> binary2k2: it says (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 alot
<mathiouzz> why ?
<aleksanteri> because it makes that progression but a part is corrupted so it crashes
<Azzco> binary2k2: I couldn't find anything suspicius...
<binary2k2> root: I get that too, X still starts
<mathiouzz> hmm ok then i'm gonna try to burn a linux distro dvd
<mathiouzz> then we'll see if it's the iso or not
<aleksanteri> or
<aleksanteri> redownload the iso
<mathiouzz> it's a backup of one of my hdd
<aleksanteri> pick another iso download there
<binary2k2> Azzco: I have no idea, sorry
<aleksanteri> then i think you should download a new one
<mathiouzz> ok
<mathiouzz> thanks for info aleksanteri
<root> binary2k2: thats the only error
<Azzco> THX for the help anyways binary2k2 :)
<aleksanteri> you're welcome
<mathiouzz> gtg guys
<mathiouzz> have a nice week end :)
<mathiouzz> cya :)
<aleksanteri> same for you too
<aleksanteri> bye
<binary2k2> root: did you check Xorg.1.log ?
<mathiouzz> and thanks 4 your help aleksanteri
<aleksanteri> yeah you're welcome
<mathiouzz> ;)
<root> binary2k2: thats the only xorg log there is
* Azzco goes to sleep for a few minutes.
<binary2k2> root: did X start with  startx ?
<root> yes
<root> and it said i didnt have permission
<root> so i changed to root to startx
<binary2k2> root: that's normal for a normal user not to have permission
<root> ive never gotten that before
<root> its always let me startx as user
<binary2k2> root: try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<binary2k2> root: I've always got that permission error
<root> ok, be right back
<binary2k2> ok
<root> binary2k2: what did that do?
<root> it stopped and started kdm
<root> should i try to restart now?
<binary2k2> yeah, do ypu can login now
<root> ok
<binary2k2> ypu should be ablr to login as normal
* binary2k2 needs sleep bad
<gabber> hi....
<gabber> how are you?
<gabber> blow me
<eloquence_> mew
<ZeuGiRDoR> I've deleted accidentally "Multimedia" section of K Menu, how can I restore it?
<fildo> *gone(dreamin of a special pair of boobz)
<niblets> how can I get helix engine working on kubuntu amarok? I am having trouble with Xine with some mp3s not decoding properly. It is the current version of Xine as well
<gheniza12246> channel#azzurra
<_kuja_> I'm running edgy right now, but it seems that .... the other engines have disappeared from the repos?
<one> how to add a script at boot startup?
<eilker> hi to all, what is the equivalent of   xp's "msconfig" command in kubuntu ?
<_kuja_> one: put it in the folder /etc/init.d/ and don't forget to chmod +x it. Then, run update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<ZeuGiRDoR> how can i sort kmenu alphabetically?
<_kuja_> Probably have to do that manually
<ZeuGiRDoR> !!!
<one> _kuja_: and how could I change the order of execution? I need run it before of starting LVM
<ZeuGiRDoR> _kuja_: manually??? all the entries?
<_kuja_> ZeuGiRDoR: crazy, I know.
<_kuja_> one: I forget how that would work exactly ... I'll take a look at another couple of scripts to figure it out
<_kuja_> one: I do believe it involves running it in a certain runlevel though
<_kuja_> probably 0?
<_kuja_> or S
<one> ok, thanks _kuja_
<ricanelite> Does anyone here run MacOnLinux? If so please let me know
<hyper_ch> hiho, I got a problem with the 2.6.19-7 kernel... when I use it for boot in recovery mode (normal mode does not work), I get the following error messages:
<hyper_ch> Alert! /dev/hda6 does not exist
<hyper_ch> Dropping do shell
<hyper_ch> and then:  Can't access tty; job control turned off
<hyper_ch> however when I use the 2.6.17-x kernel boot works fine
<brk> hi
<brk> i need help with ffmpg
<brk> how can i make mpg video ?
<brk> ./ffmpeg -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1000 -r 10 -g 300 -vd x11:0,0 -s 1024x768 video.avi
<brk> thid 4 avi...
<brk> *this
<brk> for mpeg or mpg ??
<ricanelite> anyone here knows or uses Mac On Linux?
<brk> ciao gheniza12246
<brk> ciao ubuntu
<brk> miii qualche italiano che usa ffmpg ????
<innjeh> hi guys!, i have a prob with ATI drivers on kubuntu edgy. If i run fglrx as root i get output like this
<willy_> Re
<innjeh> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<innjeh> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<innjeh> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300 Series Generic
<innjeh> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6065 (8.29.6)
<innjeh> otherwise i get mesa driver output
<innjeh> :s
<innjeh> why is that ?
<Bubba_Gump> KDE update today ?
<brk> miii qualche italiano che usa ffmpg ????
<brk> miii qualche italiano che usa ffmpg ????
<brk> *ffmpeg
<_kuja_> Hm, I saw some updates yesterday ... just a repackaging though, nothing new
<_kuja_> maybe some patches if we're lucky
<brk> _kuja_:  can u help me plz ? :((
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<_kuja_> brk? Probably
<brk> :)
<brk> u know ffmpeg??
<_kuja_> What with?
<brk> how can i make mpg video ?
<brk> i've created an avi file but in windows doen't work
<_kuja_> make an mpg video from?
<_kuja_> brk, does that avi file work in linux?
<brk> yep
<brk> i do that
<ricanelite> anyone here use Mac On Linux?
<brk> ./ffmpeg -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1000 -r 10 -g 300 -vd x11:0,0 -s 1024x768 video.avi
<_kuja_> If it doesn't work in windows, then you don't have the appropriate codec installed in windows.
<brk> but i have latest update...
<brk> and klcodec pack
<_kuja_> Windows comes with very, very few codecs.
<brk> .......
<_kuja_> mpeg4 I presume? try to play it back with quicktime in windows, it'd probably work.
<brk> ok but i can't make videos in mpeg ?
<_kuja_> What do you m ean?
<brk> the output is video.mpg
<ajopaul_> how to disable the dosfsck checks everytime on a bootup?
<ajopaul_> its slows down boot up!
<brk> tnx _kuja_
<brk> :)
<_kuja_> brk, You get it working in win?
<brk> no...but i searching for the codecs
<Zamber> !dosfsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosfsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> brk, when I used windows (a couple years ago) I used the tsunami codec/filter pack. It wasn't bad.
<brk> :)
<brk> k
<ReTyPe> can i start a gnome as second X ?
<aleksanteri> _kuja_: you use kvirc?
<chimaera> ReTyPe: sure
<ReTyPe> chimaera: how ?
<brk> ok _kuja_ i about 2 download tsunami codecs :P
<_kuja_> aleksanteri, oddly enough, I'm one of the few crazy/lazy enough to use Kopete :D
<brk> *i'm
<chimaera> ReTyPe: kde-menu -> switch user -> start new session
<junky> plz someone can help me plz??? i can play action cube
<junky> when i execute actioncube.sh in console i have en error an 3 steps
<junky> i do the steps but nothing
<junky> the game dont run
<ReTyPe> chimaera: thx fot the tip, now i am on kde and gnome at the same time
<Zamber> junky calm down
<Zamber> and give some more tips
<Zamber> paste into phpfi.com the code that it says
<B-Minus> does anyone know where i can find the win32codecs as a .deb file ?
<junky> phpfi.com?
<Zamber> yeas
<Zamber> www.phpfi.com
<Zamber> it's simple as hell
<ZeuGiRDoR> B-Minus: for edgy?
<B-Minus> ZeuGiRDoR: yes
<junky> oks
<junky> Zamber: i do it
<Zamber> and remember to send the link here
<ZeuGiRDoR> B-Minus: here you are: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<chimaera> ReTyPe: you're welcome.
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183305
<B-Minus> ZeuGiRDoR: tnx
<aspedia> I want to monitor mysql service on a remote machine with nagios. Firewall is blocking 3306, so I want to create a persistent tunnel with ssh. What Have I to do to get this running?
<aspedia> Is there anywhere a howto?
<Zamber> jumky what type of graphic card do you have?
<junky> nvida 7800
<junky> xfx
<Zamber> type glxinfo and look if the direct rendering: in the 3rd line is Yes
<xenol> plz where can i find abitilz to edit gtub.lst though system settings,
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183309
<junky> here are all the glzinfo
<junky> i dont see rendering...
<junky> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Zamber> how long do you have kubuntu?
<Zamber> and how many 3d games did you run till now
<xenol> where can i edit GRUB boot conf plz anyone
<junky> any 3d game
<junky> and kubuntu one day :)
<junky> im am totally new
<junky> i have win with games... but i like to use linux....
<Zamber> xenol /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xenol> zamber and somehow though system?
<Zamber> junky it looks like you have not configured your graphic card
<Zamber> xenol run sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zamber> xenol google for grub configurating
<junky> ....
<Zamber> it's simple
<junky> ang what i have to do
<Zamber> junky you have to get DRI working ;)
<xenol> ok
<Zamber> Direct Rendering Infrastrusture
<junky> xenol: use supergrub is a good bootable program
<junky> ...
<junky> oks...
<junky> any tutorial or somthing similar???
<junky> im totally new..
<Zamber> junky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250070 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=480085
<Zamber> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Zamber> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zamber> ;)
<junky> i have to install?
<Zamber> yep
<Zamber> it's quite simple
<junky> oks i have the drivers but not installed
<junky> ...
<Zamber> wait
<Zamber> don not determine that in the first plkace
<Zamber> even if you have it
<Zamber> reinstall it as it is in the howto
<junky> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run
<junky> but not installed
<junky> i only download it
<junky> i have this
<Zamber> look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zamber> junky https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eilker> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<happytiger> Hi ppl I am having trouble with my keyboard. When I run normal x session on kubuntu 6.10 all is fine, but when I run xgl session running on display :1 whereas regular xsession runs on display :0, then my I cant write the "add" sign anymore despite the fact I have local danish letters working perfectly.
<Zamber> junky that last link is a very nice howto, wish I had found one like this when I was installing mine ati xD
<happytiger> So how do I speicy which keyboard layout is to be used for display :1?
<junky> oks...
<junky> but what i have? linux-image-amd64-generic or k8 or xeon???
<Zamber> junky look at your motherboard or run sysinfo
<junky> sysinfo dont run
<Zamber> if you have'nt got sysinfo
<Zamber> yeah :p
<Zamber> run it form the K menu
<Jucato> kinfocenter
<junky> i dont see it
<Zamber> so run: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<happytiger> Also in kde systemmenu I cant choose any keyboard layouts
<Jucato> doesn't KInfoCenter already do something like that?
<aleksanteri> hey anyone know what's the command to list all programs avaivable via apt-get?
<junky> oks thx
<willy_> je voudrais bien avoir les configuration d'installation de ma Kubuntu, j'ai modifier quelque truc mais je voudrais revenire  avant, a la place de formater et rinstaller, on pourraisfaire comment?
<Jucato> !fr | willy_
<ubotu> willy_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<willy_> ok
<Zamber> aleksanteri you can try /sudo apt-cache search phrase/ for searching a certain package
<Zamber> for listing all packages use adept or synaptic
<mrdarcy> hi All
<aleksanteri> ok
<mrdarcy> does anybody know how to "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<mrdarcy> for sound recorder
<mrdarcy> i mean how to solve this error from sound recorder "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<eilker> Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<eilker> why do i have gconf ?? this is kde, i dont have gnome
<Zamber> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<junky> lol
<junky> i do
<junky> that but actioncube say the same
<junky> your platform does not have a pre-compiled cube client
<ganymed_> hi
<ganymed_> edgy is considered stable, is it?
<Zamber> junky try googling for this problem
<junky> oks...
<Zamber> !JAMin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JAMin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> are all start-up scripts for services  in   /etc/init.d/   ??
<aeduf> Hallo Leute, ich bin seit 3 Stunden Glcklicher Kubuntuuser. Nach etlichen Gentoo Installationen war die kubuntu installation purer Luxus; und alles Funktioniert. Nur mchte ich in der Kontrollleiste rechts unten einen Ausschaltknopf hinplatzieren. ist das irgendwie mglich?
<Lynoure> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<delight> aeduf kubuntu-de
<ganymed_> when i click on a symbol for a removable drive on my desktop all konqueror is opened, but the drive isn't mounted. i have to explicitely click on mount drive. why is this so?
<tmk> hi
<tmk> ich installiere grade kubuntu auf ubuntu
<Lynoure> aeduf: But if you understand English, we can of course try to help you here. (but so far I only understood 3 hours, luxury and that all works...)
<tmk> wo kann ich KDE als Standard-Desktop einstellen?
<junky> in konsole what i have to put to se volumen of souds?
<tmk> aeduf: das ist relativ einfach
<junky> ...mixer
<tmk> aeduf: rchte Maustaste - kontextmen
<tmk> aeduf: da kannst du diverse Knpfe ergnzen
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<junky> plz
<tmk> junky: sorry
<ganymed_> once again, in case sb missed it :)
<ganymed_> when i click on a symbol for a removable drive on my desktop all konqueror is opened, but the drive isn't mounted. i have to explicitely click on mount drive. why is this so?
<junky> what i have to put in konsole to see volumen
<eilker> tmk: kannst du spreche english ?
<junky> (...)mixer...
<junky> i dont remember
<aeduf> Danke. aber delight hat mir alles  schon erklrt.
<ganymed_> used to be different in dapper
<junky> susamixer?
<junky> nops
<aeduf> peinlich, peinlich (-:
<tmk> i just installed ubuntu and want to switch to Kubuntu - how can I configure kdm to start kde by default?
<junky> it isnt susa mixer
<ganymed_> tmk: just install kubuntu-desktop
<xenol> !GRUB splashscreens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GRUB splashscreens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tmk> ganymed_: thx
<xenol> GRUB
<xenol> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eilker> tmk: isnt it from login screen ?
<xenol> plz can anyone gimme some link to gallery with kubuntu splashscreens?
<tmk> eilker: i'm just downloading 400 MB KDE packages, I just wanted to prepare
<ganymed_> concerning grub: when i put a kernel file in /boot and edit menu.lst and do grub-install... grub tells me at boot-up "file cannot be found." why?
<ganymed_> come on, two questions and no answers...?
<cathal> since only recently all video files while playing in kaffeine, the picture slows down when i go to full-screen mode, any ideas?
<eilker> tmk: i am not sure but u gonna have a login screen, and u should able to choose from that screen
<apokryphos> ganymed_: non-kde related questions are often better asked in #ubuntu
<tmk> eilker: thx, I'll try
<_alex_> "E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4" what's wrong?
<apokryphos> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 4524 kB
<apokryphos> you don't have the proper repositories enabled, somehow
<apokryphos> _alex_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<_alex_> ok thanks
<TheGateKeeper> _alex_, what does this return: dpkg -l | grep gcc ?
<mc__> TheGateKeeper: TIAS
<ganymed_> ok, then my first again
<ganymed_> when i click on a symbol for a removable drive on my desktop all konqueror is opened, but the drive isn't mounted. i have to explicitely click on mount drive. why is this so?
<_alex_> The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<_alex_> ii  gcc-4.0-base                           4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<ganymed_> and my drives are not shown on the desktop anymore (i have set the mount points manually)
<ganymed_> god, i miss dapper
<eilker> which one is better kdesu konqueror or sudo konqueror ? in console
<Jucato> eilker: kdesu
<Jucato> !kdesu | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ganymed_> a root login would be the best... but that is only my opinion obviously
<Jucato> ganymed_: Kubuntu discourages enabling the root account or a graphical root login
<ganymed_> i know this. and it is... well... senseless. but let's not get into this discussion. the bad thing about ubuntu is that enabling the root account just messes up the system
<eilker> jucato: i have /etc/init.d/no-ip   , i open konqueror with root rights, but it still doesnt allow me to delete no-ip
<eilker> jucato: i open with "kdesu konqueror"
<ganymed_> ok, another question: how do i use knetworkmanager. i used to start it and it did find networks via iwlist etc. now it just doesn't find anything. does anybody know why?
<ganymed_> NetworkManager is running
<Jucato> eilker: that should work... if it doesn't, try "sudo rm /etc/init.d/no-ip" (if it's a file) or go to /etc/init.d then "sudo rm no-ip" to be safer. just take note that once deleted in the command line, it's really gone. not trash bin
<eilker> jucato: ohh i cant take that risk, may be system crashs, it is for dynamic dns...
<_alex_> cc
<junky> hello
<junky> why i cant run actioncube????
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183329 here my problem...
<junky> plz
<TheGateKeeper> junky, did you notice the instructions at the top
<TheGateKeeper> ?
<rolando> hola
<junky> ?
<rolando> i have a question about adept
<junky> what instuctions?
<rolando> when im installing something that needs that i agree with some license, how can i accept when using adept?
<ganymed_> what do i have to do to use knetworkmanager? eth1 is set to auto, NetworkManager is running. but no networks visible. so what is wrong?
<Jucato> rolando: unless you're trying to install Java, Flash, or VMWare Player, you usually just press Tab and/or the cursor keys to select the OK/Accept button the press Enter
<TheGateKeeper> junky, Please follow the following steps....   <--- ring any bells?
<rolando> Jucato: im trying to instal xfce
<Jucato> :O
<rolando> Jucato: so there is no wat to accept?
<junky> yes i do
<junky> but nothing
<Jucato> why would there be a license agreement for xfce? :O
<junky> i install the nvidia drivers to
<rolando> Jucato: its not a license agreement is something else
<Jucato> is it asking you for something that needs to be answered by Y/N ?
<rolando> Jucato: but, it worked with tab, thanx :)
<Jucato> well you said it was a license...
<rolando> i knkow, it happened with java
<rolando> and others
<rolando> and i had to go with apt-get
<TheGateKeeper> rolando, use synaptic
<rolando> since adept is all about mouse it should be possible to accept with mouse...
<rolando> TheGateKeeper: aint adept == synaptic?
<TheGateKeeper> rolando, it gives you access to a terminal window to agree to stuff
<Jucato> Synaptic has some features that Adept doesn't have
<Jucato> like the ability to accept those licenses
<rolando> TheGateKeeper: thanx, ill try it next time
<rolando> that is someting very nice
<TheGateKeeper> synaptic == gui installer, adept == pathetic attempt at gui installer
<rolando> but since adept is what comes with kubuntu is the one im using
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: but then again, Synaptic == older == more people to work on it == more time to work on it
<rolando> ok, so shoud i switch to synaptic?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, adept == reinventing the wheel for sod all benifit
<rolando> or adept will be the standard
<junky> i cant run open arena or action cube...
<junky> one say an error and the other say no such file or directory
<junky> and it is good de archive and the directori
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: then again Synaptic doesn't use Qt or KDE libs, meaning it's not well integrated into the system
<Jucato> rolando: Adept won't be the standard package manager for KDE. last I heard, KDE practically left it to the distributors to choose/make their own
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, pzeh, who cares, it works
<Jucato> the command line works, too. :)
<rolando> but i dont knkow how to look for packages with command line
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, if you are that worried about that you port it to qt then improve it
<rolando> no easy search
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: I'm not that worried. whatever gave you the idea that I was
<rolando> thanx both, gonna try xfce
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato, the minute you started trying to have an arguement about might have been a bit of a give away lol
<Jucato> I wasn't even trying to have an argument
<Jucato> last I checked, I was merely laying out the facts. it's up to you to interpret whether I was arguing or not
<Jucato> (I wasn't, anyway)
<junky> why open arena and sauerbraten say the same error??
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183338
<junky> this put
<junky> and i do this make install, but it says many errors
<junky> plz
<nuxil> junky, you need Sauerbraten client.
<junky> yes i have it
<nuxil> 1) Ensure you have the SDL, SDL-image, SDL-mixer, and OpenGL libraries installed.
<junky> and also action cube client
<junky> ?
<junky> what is?
<xenol> plz can someone tell me how can i change GRUB splahscreen?
<nuxil> xenol, #grub
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<os2mac> anyone got an idea about when Kubuntu is going to incorperate 2.6.19X
<MidMark> Hi, I've a problem with a pci modem with conexant chip, I have visited www.linuxant.com but there in o precompiled module for hcf and the installer fails to compile (I have buid essential) because a conflicts with other alsa module
<MidMark> someone can help me?
<MidMark> os2mac: with feisty, v7.04
<os2mac> so what is feisty herd 1? rc release?
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MidMark> os2mac: no a very alpha release
<MidMark> feisty will be out in april
<os2mac> ahhhh
<os2mac> dammit.
<os2mac> that is the only thing keeping me from using my nic.
<MidMark> os2mac: why you should use .19?
<os2mac> cause I really do not want to use ndiswrapper...
<os2mac> I would like it to work out of the box.
<os2mac> and once they get .19 integrated DELL Nic's will be supported out of the box....
<os2mac> the version of BCM43xx that is installed with .17 doesn't work with Dell nic's
<MidMark> linux is the OS that change kernel more faster than other OSes
<MidMark> Windows stayed for 5 years with the same kernel
<os2mac> that may be true but Kubuntu doesn't
<xwolf-> where can i get man pages for C functions?
<Jucato> !manpages-dev | xwolf-
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<MidMark> kubuntu change kernel every 6 months
<paul1975> hi
<paul1975> i am from south africa
<aleksanteri> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xwolf-> thank you Jucato :)
<Jucato> :)
<MidMark> os2mac: make a bugreport in launchpad to backport bcm drivers from .19
<MidMark> search first, I've seen something already
<junky> some one can help me plx? why i cant play action cube or sauerbraten...?
<junky> say same error
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183338
<zungui> join #ubuntu.es
<junky> i do tha... but doesnt run... im newbie
<junky> plz
<aleksanteri> hey what's the "code sequence" for extracting a tgz archive with "tar"? with gz it's "-zxvf", what's it with tgz?
<aleksanteri> oh it WAS "-pxvf" :O
<aleksanteri> i just guessed :P
<aleksanteri> or... perhaps it wasn't
<aleksanteri> i got an error after the first folder :|
<slow-motion> hallo
<Zappix> Howdy
<nagyv> I would like try out boson, but it always freezes when I start a single player game. Is there something I can check?
<NetShark> Hi
<NetShark> I am having problems installing latest nvidia drivers
<klerfayt> NetShark: what problems?
<NetShark> it installs and i get the nvidia logo on x startup
<NetShark> but glxgears doesn't work
<NetShark> i get failure to open device (null)
<NetShark> and after reboot i can't even start x
<klerfayt> NetShark: how did you install them?
<nagyv> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klerfayt> NetShark: did you insert   DISABLED_MODULES="nv"   into /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<NetShark> i exited kde and ran sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<NetShark> is it a bad driver?
<klerfayt> NetShark: here is a good howto http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=7272303cc2d3882a9191965abfe8c10b&t=72490 - scroll down to Debian GNU/Linux or Ubuntu with Xorg 7.x
<NetShark> ok, trying to follow that guide
<eilker> how can i make a folder  hidden ?
<NetShark> how do i uninstall NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1?
<klerfayt> NetShark: sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<NetShark> ninstallation of existing driver: NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for
<NetShark>   Linux-x86 (1.0-9631) is complete.
<aleksanteri> !automake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> bah
<NetShark> how do i choose the right linux-headers version?
<spawn57> NetShark: get teh one that matches your kernel version
<spawn57> uname -r to find out your kernel version
<klerfayt> spawn57: wait there is a package
<NetShark> 2.6.17-10-generic
<klerfayt> no wait
<spawn57> yeap
<spawn57> do apt-cache search 2.6.17 or whatever your kernel version is
<spawn57> also you can get the nvidia binary version using apt-get
<klerfayt> it is "linux-headers-generic"
<klerfayt> This package will always depend on the latest generic kernel headers available.
<NetShark> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<NetShark> this one?
<spawn57> yeah, you might wanna get teh 386 one as well
<francesco_> qualcuno mi dice come funziona qui???
<MidMark> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lrentz> Any benefits of trying to roll my own kernel.  Kindof a newbie.
<spawn57> naw
<francesco_> OK, I'll speak english too
<spawn57> don't bother
<NetShark> ok, got the 386 ones too
<lrentz> I dont think my cpu scaling is working correctly.
<lrentz> on a core 2 duo.
<klerfayt> NetShark: you just do "apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<rhodri> hi, is there a difference in the version of alsa that ships with the edgy releases of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<NetShark> inux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<NetShark> =L
<lrentz> hey
<spawn57> NetShark: seems like you have it
<klerfayt> NetShark: it is ok then
<NetShark> ok, i did all teh things in that guide
<spawn57> what're you trying to do?
<NetShark> should i exit kde and install the nvidia package?
<klerfayt> NetShark: did you blacklist "nv"?
<NetShark> hmm
<NetShark> not sure
<klerfayt> NetShark: yes, now exit, and then in tty sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<rhodri> hi, is there a difference in the version of alsa that ships with the edgy releases of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<klerfayt> NetShark: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common       DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<spawn57> you can install it without restarting
<spawn57> rhodri: nope
<rhodri> spawn57: ok, thanks for the info!
<spawn57> rhodri: =D
<NetShark> done
<NetShark> disabled nv
<klerfayt> NetShark: good now log out of kde and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<NetShark> ok
<NetShark> after kdm stop i can install that package?
<klerfayt> NetShark: yeah
<NetShark> ok
<NetShark> thnaks so far
<NetShark> *thanks even
<spawn57> i hate the whole sudo thing
<eilker> can we have more than 1 graphical session in kde ? like in xp ? i mean user switching....
<klerfayt> eilker: yes
<xenol> plz can someone help me how to remake ubuntu GRUB screen to SuSE like?
<xenol> should i follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=GfxBoot+%28+Grub+like+suse
<nagyv> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xenol> dr_willis u here?
<xenol> if i remake ubuntu GRUB screen to SuSE like? should i follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=GfxBoot+%28+Grub+like+suse
<NetShark> ok
<NetShark> glxgears work now
<NetShark> but i get an error on logout
<klerfayt> NetShark: what error?
<NetShark> i saved the error log from that window
<NetShark> let me paste it on some website
<klerfayt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NetShark> ok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36255/
<NetShark> this happens every time i click on Logout in kde
<klerfayt> NetShark: what crashed? panel?
<NetShark> yeah, i get a error dialog
<klerfayt> NetShark: and this is connected to nvidia driver?
<NetShark> yes
<NetShark> let me copy the error msg
<NetShark> brb
<Zamber> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<eilker> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<eilker> !bash > eilker
<NetShark> The application Konversation crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<Zamber> lol :p
<NetShark> The application KDE Session Manager (ksmserver) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<NetShark> these 2 errors
<klerfayt> NetShark: wow. and this all happens only if you use nvidia proprietary driver?
<NetShark> yes
<NetShark> after reboot x-server won't even start
<klerfayt> NetShark: didn't you just tell that you installed nvidia drivers?
<NetShark> i just installed them (the 3rd time i guess)
<NetShark> but this time i got glxgears running
<NetShark> :)
<klerfayt> and x won't start?
<NetShark> it's starting now, but after reboot, no
<heinkel_111> ok then, since it is sunday morning and you have nothing else to do, how about giving it a go troubleshooting my kde crashes: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11829.0
<heinkel_111> :-)
<NetShark> it's sunday evening here :)
<heinkel_111> maybe i should change that to afternoon now
<heinkel_111> :P
<klerfayt> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh and send email to linux-bugs@nvidia.com with attachment and description?
<heinkel_111> i posted the link this morning, and it doesnt look like anyone on at the time had useful suggestions
<NetShark> ok, i'll send it
<rhodri> hi, i'm following a tutorial that assumes i have libasound version 1.0.12 for edgy, but my edgy only has version 1.0.11, and i checked the ubuntu packages search and that says edgy has 1.0.11 aswell... and fiesty has version 1.0.13... so where does 1.0.12 fit into this, can anyone help?!!?!?!  thanks.
<klerfayt> heinkel_111: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSEGV
<heinkel_111> klerfayt: thanks for the information, but YES my RAM is ok
<heinkel_111> klerfayt: i run it 5 time through memcheck with 0 errors
<NetShark> are there stable nvidia drivers ?
<heinkel_111> but these SIGSEGV errors i get all the time
<NetShark> Sysinfo for 'nsa': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2993 MHz (5985 bogomips), , RAM: 700/1009MB, 133 proc's, 56.14min up
<klerfayt> NetShark: 1.0-9631 works fine here without sigsegv
<NetShark> hmm
<NetShark> i want it to work fine here too
<NetShark> let me reboot it
<NetShark> maybe it's working better this time
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> is there any way how to change the grub so that it look as suse?
<NetShark> wow
<NetShark> it started
<NetShark> and i don't get those sigsegv errors anymore
<NetShark> one more thing
<NetShark> it doesn't retain settings
<Vladdy> ati drivers suck O_O
<NetShark> i set it to 1024x768@85 Hz
<NetShark> and after restart it goes back to 43 Hz
<ubuntu> ATI sux but it is possible to run XGL with em?
<klerfayt> NetShark: you set it in nvidia-settings?
<NetShark> yes
<NetShark> the proprietary nvidia control panel
<klerfayt> NetShark: this is the default behaviour of nvidia-settings
<NetShark> how do I save the settings then?
<klerfayt> NetShark: no idea, they do not keep settings here either
<NetShark> it's a little bit frustrating
<NetShark> nvidia did that to windows drivers too
<NetShark> it used to forget overlay settings
<NetShark> fortunately there was a registry hack available
<NetShark> i think there is a file i can edit?
<klerfayt> NetShark: you can do it in gnome
<NetShark> I installed kubuntu to get kde
<NetShark> i don't really like gnome
<klerfayt> NetShark: you have to put nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<NetShark> where?
<klerfayt> NetShark: somewhere I don't remember :D
<NetShark> ok :)))
<NetShark> ok, another question
<NetShark> how do I register .exe file to open automatically with wine
<NetShark> ?
<klerfayt> NetShark: right-click on it
<klerfayt> NetShark: open with application> other> remember...
<NetShark> yes
<NetShark> did that already
<NetShark> it doesn't remember taht either
<NetShark> *that
<NetShark> it doesn't even work now :(
<NetShark> under ubuntu i could start that app
<NetShark> wine is just showing the hourglass, then nothing
<klerfayt> NetShark: can you start exe in konsole?
<klerfayt> NetShark: cd in folder there exe is located and run    wine thatfile.exe
<klerfayt> NetShark: sometimes they don't work with wine unless you cd into folder - again I do not know why
<NetShark> fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0001: stub!
<NetShark> this is the first error
<NetShark> hmm
<klerfayt> NetShark: what keyboard are you using?
<NetShark> standard US but with romanian default
<NetShark> i could remove that line of code
<NetShark> it's an app I wrote
<klerfayt> change to us before trying exe with wine
<NetShark> ok
<klerfayt> I haved used application in the past that only worked with wine then I changed keyboard layout to us
<NetShark> in the application?
<klerfayt> NetShark: you can do it in kde
<klerfayt> NetShark: system settings> regional and language> keyboard layout
<NetShark> added romanian
<NetShark> to keyboard layouts
<NetShark> ok, other applications that doesn't try to load keyboard layouts are working
<NetShark> I will just remove that line and recompile
<NetShark> another thing :)
<NetShark> I can't install nerolinux
<NetShark> it installed fine in ubuntu
<NetShark> ah
<klerfayt> NetShark: what is nerolinux?
<NetShark> it asks for libgtk1.2
<NetShark> Nero for linux
<NetShark> you know... the cd burning app
<klerfayt> NetShark: have you tried k3b?
<NetShark> not yet
<NetShark> is it better?
<NetShark> hmm
<NetShark> looks nice
<NetShark> can I mount ISO files ?
<NetShark> as virtual cds
<klerfayt> NetShark: and nero lets you mount iso? I should check it out then
<NetShark> yeah, it has a component called nero imagedrive
<pasku>  /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<NetShark> i'm not sure it has it in linux version too
<klerfayt> NetShark: you could use command  mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<klerfayt> NetShark: ofcourse you should mount somewhere in you home directory instead
<NetShark> nice
<NetShark> it's doing it natively
<NetShark> cool
<NetShark> i'm new in linux
<Vladdy> hehe
<Vladdy> you can even mount the filesystem image that is on the cd :P
<Vladdy> of kubuntu installer :O
<baphomet> Hello, I wanted to change the background you see when you log into kde, and I changed it in -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 363 2006-12-06 19:20 /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<baphomet> ... it appears, then  there's that ugly kubuntu login screen
<Vladdy> ehm
<baphomet> how can I get rid of that ugly loogin screen plaese?
<Vladdy> easier to do it elsewhere
<baphomet> ah ?
<Vladdy> K menu -> system settings -> advanced -> login screen
<Vladdy> lot easier :-)
<baphomet> ok
<baphomet> Vladdy: thank you :)
<klerfayt> baphomet: if you want to change the login screen theme (kdm theme) then you should install "kdmtheme"
<baphomet> Vladdy: but my wallpaper is there, but there's still that ugly blue kubuntu login wazllpaper that appears
<baphomet> Vladdy: apt-get install kdetheme ?
<klerfayt> baphomet: kdmtheme
<junky> someone can help me
<klerfayt> junky: hopefully
<junky> i cant run games like open arena, action cube, sauerbraten
<junky> im new in kubuntu...
<klerfayt> junky: I guess you have to install nvidia proprietary drivers
<klerfayt> junky: or ati
<klerfayt> junky: what graphics card do you use?
<baphomet> Vladdy: sorry but what exactly do I have to do with "kdetheme" ? I see no file called kdetheme...
<klerfayt> baphomet: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme not kdetheme
<junky> http://phpfi.com/183393
<junky> i use nvidia
<klerfayt> junky: and have proprietary drivers installed?
<baphomet> Vladdy: ok, and then ?
<junky> i folow a tutorial...
<junky> teory i install... but...
* Vladdy didn't do it
<klerfayt> baphomet: I'm not vladdy, press alt-f2 and type in there   kcontrol
<klerfayt> junky: can you run glxgears
<junky> i dont know... i put this in konsole?
<klerfayt> junky: yeah
<junky> yeah
<junky> i can run it
<klerfayt> junky: where did you get sauerbraten?
<junky> from the web, but action cube and open arena also dont run
<crazyreddwolf> with me being a first time user how would i go about setting up a ftp server
<klerfayt> junky: you downloaded  	sauerbraten_2006_12_04_gui_edition_linux.tar.gz  ?
<junky> yes
<klerfayt> junky: you had to compile it?
<junky> i do this make install in .../src
<junky> and it do someting...
<junky> but the game don run
<klerfayt> junky: SDL, SDL-image, SDL-mixer, and OpenGL libraries are installed?
<crazyreddwolf> with me being a first time user how would i go about setting up a ftp server
<junky> i dont know, i install somethink with adept administrator... but i dont know if i do well because when i search sdl.. there are many results
<digilux> ,
<klerfayt> junky: libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-image1.2
<gsuveg> re
<junky> yeah status : installed all this two libsdl-mixer1.2 and libsdl-image1.2
<gsuveg> anyonde know a kickoff source or deb?
<Jucato> gsuveg: I believe one is available in kde-apps or kde-look
<junky> if i put details in libsdl-image1.2 there are 3 conflict
<crazyreddwolf> with me being a first time user how would i go about setting up a ftp server
<klerfayt> junky: what about libsdl-image1.2-dev? and lidsl-mixer1.2-dev
<gsuveg> Jucato: thanks
<junky> libsdl-image-dev, libsdl-image1.0-dev and libsdl-image1.1-dev
<crazyreddwolf> i have looked at the server guid but still have trouble getting the server up and running
<junky> conflit with this
<junky> libsdl-image-dev, libsdl-image1.0-dev and libsdl-image1.1-dev
<klerfayt> junky: hmm, what repositories are you using? universe, multiverse? something else?
<st_iron> hi
<junky> i dont know
<klerfayt> junky: I don't get conflicts here
<junky> i am a newbie..
<junky> what is universe and multiverse?
<Jucato> junky: <ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards, how do i make one default?
<junky> oks
<klerfayt> junky: you shouldn't get conflicts with libsdl
<crazyreddwolf> with me being a first time user how would i go about setting up a ftp server
<crazyreddwolf> with me being a first time user how would i go about setting up a ftp server
<junky> no, i have not programs... i install kubuntu yestarday
<klerfayt> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<crazyreddwolf> i tryed the apt-get of vsftpd but could not get it to config
<digilux> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<digilux> xD
<klerfayt> junky: cd into directory src/ and type make install
<junky> when i put libsdl in adept manager, i have some libsdl(...) installed
<klerfayt> junky: use konsole
<junky> but with the kubuntu 6.10 cd?
<klerfayt> junky: no
<klerfayt> cd is a command
<junky> a oks
<junky> but in the folder game no?
<junky> this
<junky> ?
<klerfayt> junky: in that game folder
<klerfayt> junky: find src folder
<junky> oks
<junky> oks
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards, how do i make one default?
<junky> it do something
<klerfayt> junky: open konsole, cd /home/yourname/sauerbraten/.../src and then   make install
<junky> yyes
<junky> i do that and konsole do somethink.... with may lines
<junky> and now i try to run game?
<klerfayt> junky: I do not know that
<junky> ?
<klerfayt> klerfayt: doesn't the game have readme or instruction what you have to click to run it?
<junky> oks
<junky> the game now run!
<junky> thx
<junky> thanks man
<galathalion> how do you check ur hd-status?
<klerfayt> galathalion: activity?
<galathalion> klerfayt: never mind.. i found out. thnx anyways
<] [Enrique] [> hea wenos dias
<syntaxx> im having a problem in installing nvidia driver.. i install linux-restricted modules and nvidia glx but whenever i run nvidia-glx-config enable it says Error: unable to load nvidia kernel module anyone knows why?
<adz21c> syntaxx: u got nvidia-kernel-common installed?
<syntaxx> adz21c: yes
<adz21c> are you just using glx-config to set up using the driver? (i never used glx-config before)
<the_hammer> hi gang
<syntaxx> adz21c: i followed the guide on the wiki nvidiabinary
<the_hammer> ive tried kubuntu before it has kde right i get it mixed up with ubntu alot
<adz21c> syntaxx: u got the link i never read it
<syntaxx> adz21c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<the_hammer> any of u guys able to update your firefox to firefox2?
<adz21c> the_hammer: i am running 2, but i didn't update
<the_hammer> im on mepis and i cant seem to update to firefox 2 ive tried 3 times already
<adz21c> syntaxx: u using legacy or not?
<syntaxx> adz21c: nope
<the_hammer> syn ya mean kubnuntu comes with firefox2 as in 2.0?
<adz21c> the_hammer: edgy does i think, hold on i check
<the_hammer> ok
<eilker> !knmap
<adz21c> yup i am running 2.0
<ubotu> knmap: nmap graphical interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1223 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<the_hammer> im not sure what all distros are out but i love kde and i love the ones with the apt-get commands,etc
<the_hammer> wish i had a list of the distros that use those and then id try them all out
<adz21c> syntaxx: u tried setting to the proprietory driver in system settings? pretty much does the same thing
<the_hammer> every time i try to look it shows me everything but what i asked for lol
<adz21c> :P
<adz21c> the_hammer: u on edgy or dapper?
<napox> what is the console command for checking the nvidia driver version ?
<syntaxx> adz21c: no not yet
<the_hammer> not sure
<syntaxx> adz21c: but if i followed the guide it supposed to show it right?
<the_hammer> dapper looks familure
<adz21c> syntaxx: i would give that a go, i am sure it does the same thing
<adz21c> syntaxx: what you mean?
<adz21c> the_hammer: well i think dapper by default has 1.5 max
<syntaxx> adz21c: reading through the guide and followed it right it must work?
<the_hammer> what would u recamend for me?
<adz21c> syntaxx: should but life isn't always that simple i guess
<galathalion> i need a good ftpklient
<adz21c> the_hammer: dappers mean't the be the more stable and longer supported one so i would go with that if ur unsure about linux etc, but if u enable the backports repo firefox may be in there
<Jucato> galathalion: Konqueror?
<galathalion> Jucato: how do you use it?
<the_hammer> well my distro here is really messed up badly
<Jucato> galathalion: ftp://ftp.blahblah.com (or whatever URL)
<adz21c> the_hammer: how so?
<the_hammer> i screwed up firefox
<eilker>  people  lets say i am gonna start to scan  computers's telnet ports with nmap, which are beetwen 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.255 , i just wanna scan 23. port, what will the command be ?
<the_hammer> just wanna try fresh
<the_hammer> i dont know a whole lot about linux and when i mess up i dunno how to undo and fix up what i did
<adz21c> the_hammer: well if your unfamiliar with linux i would stick to dapper, its mean't to be the stable one i think so less likely to run into issues (or atleast thats the theory)
<syntaxx> adz21c: well it works now.. i just reconfigure xorg
<adz21c> syntaxx: ah ok, that didn't occur to me :P it using nvidia?
<the_hammer> when it comes to software i like being updated with all the new stuff examples fire fox 1.5.0.8 or something is the version my distro has BUT ya can get firefox2.0 from the net
<syntaxx> adz21c: it using nv before but now it works :)
<adz21c> the_hammer: well then you can try edgy, that has the latest stuff
<adz21c> syntaxx: so its now using "nvidia" ?
<Ramseti> hi all
<the_hammer> ok can ya tell me stuff about edgy?
<the_hammer> like is there a distro with kde 3.5 and the apt-get command or does that all change?
<syntaxx> adz21c: yep
<ajopaul_> i have two sound cards, how do i make one default?
<adz21c> the_hammer: you can get dapper to use kde 3.5, my parents machine is
<syntaxx> adz21c: ok now my another problem.. i always modprobe -r bt878 then modprobe bt878 how can i make do it automatically so it will do it everytime i restart? its kinda annoying
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> are u using kubuntu?
<adz21c> the_hammer: as for edgy i barely noticed a difference, firefox 2 is one of the few news things i even noticed
<adz21c> the_hammer: yes
<the_hammer> ok well ill give that a try then
<the_hammer> i have kubuntu here
<adz21c> syntaxx: hold on there is a file 1 moment i look
<the_hammer> i think its 6.0
<the_hammer> is there a newer one
<junky> hi, someone can say how i can change brighness in games??? lice action cube, sauerbraten...
<adz21c> 6.10
<junky> i see all very dark
<junky> in game
<the_hammer> ok i guess ill have to d/l that alright ill find it and install it
<Ramseti> somebody can help me about ati driver installing, when i write in console sudo module-assistant prepare the console answer that module-assistant does not exist why???
<galathalion> Jucato: konqueror doesnt work so good
<Jucato> galathalion: what do you mean?
<galathalion> Jucato: it doesnt load
<adz21c> syntaxx: try putting the module name into /etc/modprobe (edit as sudo/root)
<syntaxx> ok thanks
<Jucato> are you sure you typed in the correct URL? and if the ftp requires authentication, the correct username/password?
<galathalion> Jucato: says no item-no files-no folders
<the_hammer> ok grabbing the 6.10
<the_hammer> dvd 64 iso
<adz21c> the_hammer: thats what i am running
<junky> ?
<the_hammer> cool
<Jucato> galathalion: maybe the ftp directory is really empty? I dunno. it works perfectly here. what's the URL, I'll try to test
<adz21c> the_hammer: only problem i have (which a handful of people have had so i read) is when i boot up the colors suck, but soon as i run a GL program it fixes that ... tis weird
<kris> Hi. I'm going to be installing Ubuntu in the next couple of days. I'm coming over from Gentoo. I also have a Windows partition on my drive. I'm wondering if there is any way that I can repartition some of my drive, but leave the Windows partition alone and undamaged?
<adz21c> kris: yes
<kris> It's the first two partitions on my drive.
<Ramseti> adz21c:  can you help me man....?
<adz21c> Ramseti: dunno whats problem sorry :-)
<kris> adz21c: What are the risks?
<Ramseti> i'm lookin for google but i don't find the solution
<Ramseti> during ati driver installing, when i write in console sudo module-assistant prepare the console answer that module-assistant does not exist why???
<Ramseti> i've just installed ubuntu 6.10
<adz21c> kris: I never tried shrinking paritions with kubuntu if thats what your asking, I did on mandriva and all went smooth, but if u have free space and dont even want to resize ur windows partition then ur ok
<adz21c> kris: during install there is a partition manager
<kris> adz21c: Got it. Thank you.
<adz21c> Ramseti: ooooo hard one, i never done an ati install
<Ramseti> okbut
<Ramseti> the prob is about
<Ramseti> the assistant-module
<adz21c> nver had to do that either
<kris> Question 2: Does the Kubuntu Live CD have a samba server on it?
<adz21c> kris: u mean during the live install?
<Ramseti> the assistant-module is not included with the ubuntu installation or i need to install something?
<kris> adz21c: I mean while I'm running the live cd. Say that I wanted to run the live cd for a couple of days, could I share my printer?
<adz21c> Ramseti: entirely possible ur missing a package, hold on i have a peak see what i can find
<Ramseti> oh man thanks you are rare
<adz21c> kris: not by default, u just have to install samba while live runs (doesn't do anything on your hdd just to live in memory) then go on as if its not live
<kris> adz21c: apt-get install samba?
<adz21c> kris: spot on
<kris> adz21c: See. Us gentooers aren't all bad ... :-)
<galathalion> Jucato: how do you set passive mode in konqueror then?
<adz21c> Ramseti: `sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential`?
<adz21c> galathalion: from my experience konqueror is a good ftp manager for most FTP stuff, but the gui is geared up for general file management, if u want something taylored specifically to FTP try kftpgrabber maybe? not used it much myself but seems like it knows what its doing atleast
<Jucato> adz21c: you've tried splitting views?
<adz21c> Jucato: oh yea, like i say for most like say 90% of stuff konqueror is more than adequate
<galathalion> well.. it doesnt work for me..
<Jucato> what's the other 10%?
<adz21c> i can't queue ... which i don't really use, hence reason i tend to use konqueror
<BluesKaj> my flash isn't working on youtube...just updated flash 9 plugin yesterday ....worked ok then, but not anymore
<adz21c> and i am sure theres other small lil features i don't know about
<the_hammer> gonna take 4hrs to grab this dvd and i gotta go out for a while so i hope upon return it will be all done :)
<the_hammer> gonna take kids to see santa :)
<adz21c> the_hammer: laters :-)
<the_hammer> ill be here for a short still
<the_hammer> adz21c u always here?
<adz21c> the_hammer: i have been lately, but i am not when i am at work ... and sometimes i forget to set myself to away :-)
<the_hammer> ahh your ahead of me cuz i dunno how to set away lol
<the_hammer> u use xchat?
<adz21c> lol /away
<adz21c> konversation
<the_hammer> ahh ok
<the_hammer> i seen another neat looking irc client called KVirc or something
<the_hammer> seen it when i tried out arklinux
<adz21c> yes, i saw that was quite popular
<adz21c> not looked into it though
<cloakable> the_hammer: It's on Kubuntu too :)
<the_hammer> ya its nice looking cool i look forward to trying it again
<the_hammer> do any of u guys use eyecandy apps?
<the_hammer> superkaramba?
<cloakable> Yeah. I use SuperKaramba
<adz21c> i use superkaramba
<the_hammer> cool
<cloakable> KBFX too
<galathalion> adz21c: thank you.. finally a _real_ client ^^
<the_hammer> one thing i cant get working is liquid weather
<the_hammer> but i assume its got something to do with my distro
<adz21c> galathalion: np, like i said before konqueror is great for quick file transfers, but kftpgrabber is geared up specifically for ftp and tends to following the same gui style layout
<adz21c> as others
<galathalion> adz21c: yes thats what i wanted
<the_hammer> bbl all
<the_hammer> have a wonderfull day
<adz21c> later
<ultm8> hello every1
<ultm8> can any1 help me, am trying to upload files from my computer to my lan server using openssh
<adz21c> ultm8: i do my best but no guarantuees :P
<ultm8> oh cool adz21c
<ultm8> yeah for instance i'm on this computer.... i want to move a file on my desktop myfile.zip over to my home/public_html
<itch^> Hello guys. Can somebody give me hand with a problem regading a kernel compilation. Each time i try to complile the kernel, I get this error:" make[1] : *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1 / make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17.14' / make: *** [debian/stamp-build-kernel]  Error 2 "
<ultm8> what commands do i need
<ibert> hi! I'm having big troubles with the gam_server. anybody knows a clean way to deactivate him?
<ultm8> i know this sounds newbish
<adz21c> via ssh?
<ultm8> yes
<adz21c> you need to create an sftp connection as far as i know
<ultm8> oki doki
<ultm8> can i ask how to do this?
<verbose> adz21c: you can also use scp
<adz21c> can u?
<adz21c> ace
<adz21c> how you do that cos i am still quite noobish :P
<verbose> for example: scp myfile.zip user@host:myfile.zip
<ibert> ultm8: in konqueror type fish://hostname
<ultm8> using gnome
<ibert> ultm8: then you'll get the / of the hostname
<ibert> ultm8: sorry
<adz21c> verbose: well you learn something new everyday :D
<verbose> adz21c: sorry, thought you were asking...that was directed at ultm8
<adz21c> lol yea, well i was also, i only knew of sftp
<itch^> Hello guys. Can somebody give me hand with a problem regading a kernel compilation. Each time i try to complile the kernel, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36286/
<ibert> the only way to deactivate gam_server is to chmod?
<ultm8> basically adz21c i followed this joomla tutorialhttp://www.parcival.org/2006/07/14/howto-install-joomla-on-your-very-own-ubuntu-server/
<ultm8> i install samba too
<adz21c> ultm8: you tried verbose suggestion?
<ultm8> erm hold on will scroll up to see what he put
<ultm8> 1 second
<ultm8> yeah i can see my server up
<ultm8> when typing http://localhost
<ultm8> but nothing with fish://hostname
<itch^> Hello guys. Can somebody give me hand with a problem regarding a kernel compilation. Each time i try to complile the kernel, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36286/
<ultm8> i can log into each computer using openssh
<ultm8> but just don't know how to transfer files over
<adz21c> ultm8: not i mean in ssh tried the command scp as described by verbose
<ibert> ultm8: man scp
<ultm8> erm scp nope
<ultm8> could u give me an example in how to using it
<ultm8> :o)
<ultm8> plz
<ibert> ultm8: scp file user@host:/path/to/file
<ultm8> oh cool
<ultm8> k give me 1 sec to try out
<ultm8>  sudo scp /home/myprofile/Desktop/LINUX smb://mshome/myservername/myprofile/public_html/
<ultm8> would i put something like this?
<ibert> ultm8: no
<ibert> ultm8: you have to read for yourself: scp file user@host:/path/to/file
<ibert> ultm8: forget smb:
<ultm8> oki doki
<ibert> ultm8: just username@host:/pathtofile/
<ultm8> which computer do i need to type this into? my server or the 1 i want to send files from to?
<ultm8> or both?
<ibert> ultm8: would ou please be so kind and read the man page of scp? thanks
<ibert> ultm8: man scp
<ultm8> yeah sure
<ultm8> thx iber
<ultm8> t
<ultm8> ok i have read the scp
<ultm8> am no closer to moving files from 1 computer to the other though :o(
<zorglu_> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<zorglu_> ultm8: this is a way to do it
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zorglu_> this is another way, harder to setup tho
<zorglu_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<zorglu_> ftp is another :)
<ultm8> sure
<ultm8> i have a default ubuntu lamp box installed
<ultm8> and using ubuntu on the other copm
<ultm8> comp
<ultm8> basically i want to copy 1 folder over to my lamp box's public_html i created
<ultm8> using scp or openssh
<TheGateKeeper> ultm8, you trying to move files on your own lan?
<ultm8> over my lan
<ultm8> box computers are on same lan
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TheGateKeeper> ultm8, ^^^^
<zorglu_> 	http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_copy_files.2Ffolders_from_remote_Ubuntu_machine_into_local_machine_.28scp.29
<zorglu_> i can hardly do more :)
<ultm8> wow u guys r sharp
<ultm8> :o)
<ultm8> will check out the posts
<ultm8> thx u
<TheGateKeeper> ultm8, you only need to use ssh if you are moving files accross an unsecured network
<ultm8> yeah sure i understand this
<ultm8> but i thought while i have it set up
<ultm8> what not try how to do it
<ultm8> using this method
<ultm8> why not what
<TheGateKeeper> ultm8, well... :-)
<ultm8> i thought i might just have to type in 1 long command and boom it would cross over
<ultm8> i can log into the server from this computer
<TheGateKeeper> try with konqueror
<ultm8> only problem is am using the gnome environment
<ultm8> not kde
<ultm8> i should be on the #ubuntu irc really
<TheGateKeeper> ok with whatever gnome uses for konqueror
<ultm8> am not sure what that is to be honest
<ultm8> hehehe
<kkathman> how do I check the version of a program in the repo-cache?
<kkathman> must be an option with apt-cache I reckon
<TheGateKeeper> ultm8, it's all the same under the surface
<ultm8> yeah nice core, different skin
<ultm8> scp -r username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/remotefile.txt <--- thats the command i was looking for
<TheGateKeeper> kkathman, apt:/ <-- on konqueror will tell you all you need to know
<ibert> TheGateKeeper: wow. didn't know this apt:/ ... great thing
<TheGateKeeper> ibert, firefox also has a repo search engine
<ultm8> zorglu u da man
<ultm8> or women
<ultm8> whichever
<ibert> TheGateKeeper: Do you hava a tip how to get rid of gam_server?
<ganymed_> are the ttys disabled in edgy by default???
<TheGateKeeper> ibert, don't think so, apart from apt-get remove --purge <package>
<kkathman> TheGateKeeper:  well Im trying to see what version Blender is on the repos to know whether I should get it there, or download directly from the home page
<TheGateKeeper> kkathman, this? http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/graphics/blender
<kkathman> looks like 2.42 but the home page lists only 2.32 available hmm
<kkathman> 2.4 on Windows, 2.4.2 on FreeBSD
<ganymed_> are the ttys disabled in edgy by default???
<ganymed_> i would like to switch to the console, but i get a graphics failure. i wanna know if this is due to the ati drivers or if the ttys are disabled anyway?
<ganymed_> .
<xenol> plz r repositories from ubuntu for synaptic same for adept and kubuntu?
<ganymed_> yes
<xenol> hehe
<xenol> so i can change default with onesi found for ubuntu?
<ganymed_> what do you wanna do?
<xenol> i have repositories for adept in kubuntu i found repositories for synaptic for ubuntu
<xenol> can i use those from ubuntu?
<xenol> !restricted format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenol> ty :)
<Zamber> wtf is this "Load  "vbe"" in xorg.conf ?
<xwolf-> ^^
<Zamber> in the Module section
<ganymed_> they are the same
<ganymed_> there is no difference in official repos except you do not actually have official ones.
<ganymed_> but yes, you can use them, but there won't be difference as long as it is the same ubuntu version (edgy, e.g.). otherwise you might get into trouble not using official repos
<xenol> i found for ubuntu dapper and i have kubuntu dapper
<xenol> so it is ok
<xenol> ?
<ganymed_> again, kubuntu only differs in one respect from ubuntu. it has the package "kubuntu-desktop" (a meta package) installed by default while not having all the gnome stuff
<xenol> aha
<ganymed_> so there is NO difference, no matter if you have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu and what might be invented in future
<xenol> should i backup my original lst?
<ganymed_> ok, what did you not understand? why would you wanna change your repos? synaptic and adept use the same sources.lst, which is the same for (k)ubuntu
<the_hammer> i hate gnome its horrible
<ganymed_> THAT is a statement
<xenol> i undrstand i am gonna change all repos
<the_hammer> lol
<xenol> but dunno if i will need the original file
<ganymed_> ok, why???
<ganymed_> why do you wanna do this?
<xenol> cause i cant find libxine-extracodecs in repos i have
<the_hammer> could try a google search xenol
<the_hammer> ive had to do that a few times with stuff i wanted
<xenol> why if they r part of repos i find? :P
<kris> Hi. I'm trying to install kubuntu. I'm at the "prepare mount points" screen, and have selected a device to use as my root partition, but it is telling me that I don't have a root file system.
<xenol> do u have / ?
<kris> Yes.
<xenol> hmmm
<the_hammer> ive always done things the more complicated way i guess lol
<kris> It's 2 Gb in size.
<the_hammer> anyone here use liquidweather?
<ganymed_> xenol: now we are getting to the point
<xenol> kris sry i cant help am still noob having kubutu second day now
<xenol> ganymed: if i need to backup my original surces.lst
<kris> Gotcha.
<ganymed_> read the tut on restricted formats
<dennister> hi ppl
<the_hammer> kris do u have a primary and swap parition made?
<kris> Yes.
<ganymed_> otherwise this might be considered a RTFM question
<xenol> k thx
<kris> Question: on other linux distros, I had no problems with having a logical partition as my root partition. Could that be a problem here?
<the_hammer> im not sure why your having a hard time then wish i could help but im somewhat a neoob myself
<the_hammer> it might be
<the_hammer> i set mine both as primarys
<ganymed_> xenol: add multiverse to your repos and everything should work
<the_hammer> i dont like the partition options in some distros i like the one in slack
<ORiON-> kris, the answer is no.
<the_hammer> allows u to more define
<dennister> Q: i've now registered my nick, and in trying to configure the client, Konversation, what goes in the AutoIdentify Service field?
<TheGateKeeper> kris, you need to have a partition that is at least 5gb in size to install kubuntu
<the_hammer> i use slack to partition then i use what ever distro i wanna install
<kris> ORiON: No, as in a logical root partition won't cause me problems?
<dennister> hi TheGateKeeper :)
<TheGateKeeper> kris, probable less with a server install
<kris> TheGateKeeper: I have multiple partitions.
<TheGateKeeper> hiya dennister
<ORiON-> i installed my root partition on logical
<ORiON-> no problems
<kris> 3G for /, 24G for usr, 24G for home, 3G for var
<ORiON-> dont do it
<kris> Got it.
<ORiON-> 3G is nothing for root
<_patrick> hi - how can i check if my graphic card is working well? just glxgears or sth 'real' :)
<kris> What if I have a 24G usr partition?
<the_hammer> wont get to far with 3gigs
<xenol> damn i didnt set  GB to /usr does it matter?
<TheGateKeeper> kris, root takes about 4gb with / & /home on seperate partitions
<kris> OK ... but I'm mount /tmp, /var, /boot, /usr, and /home all on diff partitions.
<bertx> hi!
<kris> Will it still take that much?
<the_hammer> the way i partition i make my swap same size as my ram and then what ever is left over i use that as my primary
<ORiON-> kris, to use /var on the same hd is useless
<kris> ORiON: I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<ironfroggy> how can i add a user to cups? or, even better, allow anonymous printing?
<ORiON-> how many hardrives do u have?
<the_hammer> example:my primary is 249546.77 and my swap is 509.97
<xenol> plz where can i find libxine-extracodecs?
<dennister> kris: i have a root partition on my server install of 15G, home gets the same, plus a 200G xfs partition for /var/lib (mine is a mythtv box
<kris> All I'm saying is that when I used Gentoo, I had a 2G root partition, and it was more than 50% free. That was with only /dev, /bin, /sbin, and /etc on it.
<ORiON-> use extra repos
<ORiON-> edit your sources.list
<xenol> done
<xenol> but cant find it on repos i have :/
<the_hammer> Gentoo now theres a pain in the arse distro lol
<ORiON-> xenxol... do u know how to edit the file?
<xenol> k have it now :P
<xenol> zep
<xenol> yep
<dennister> gentoo is also about truly minimal installs, only what you actually need; ubuntu  is different, a bit more bloat, but not that much...still tiny compared to others
<the_hammer> ya i like maximum install distros
<dennister> i actually blame kde for that 'bloat' but I like kde, so...
<nic0> debian <3
<the_hammer> smallest distro ive found so far is dsl (dam small linux)
<the_hammer> i use that on my lappy lol
<the_hammer> its 50mb in tottal
<ORiON-> i dont see any reason to use such a distro unless u have a really old pc
<the_hammer> my lappy is younger then a dinosour lol
<nic0> i normally use backtrack live cd on my laptop which is slax
<nic0> otherwise ill boot directly into debian on it
<the_hammer> my lappy is so old it cant boot that
<B-Minus_> whats the apt get command to clean the temp folder again ?
<the_hammer> ive tried
<ORiON-> apt-get clean
<B-Minus_> tnx
<nic0> my Acer Aspire is actually very compatible with a lot of the distros out of the box which is ironic
<ORiON-> i recommend u to use aptitude
<kris> Well, that still doesn't answer my question: why is the install screen saying that I don't have a root file system, when I've selected a partition to use as root?
<B-Minus_> why is that
<xenol> ok i got new problem i found codecs i need
<dennister> anyone for my Konversation question? what goes in the AutoIdentify's Service field?
<ORiON-> its a bit more advanced
<xenol> i request install but i dont see them as installed :/
<ORiON-> u can do search with aptitude for example
<nic0> because it isnt a common laptop
<nic0> i got the walmart special :P
<ORiON-> dennister... unless u have more than one identify leave it alone
<nic0> the only troubles ive had was with some acpi functions
<xenol> orion wat need to do? use apt get?
<ORiON-> for what?
<nic0> i just downloaded kubuntu to try it out.. i'm not liking it
<dennister> ORiON-: i do, and have just registered them, now it takes longer to login
<xenol> codecs
<the_hammer> the only time ive seen that error is when partition isnt set right
<dennister> freenode's directions also say to configure your client to automatically enter the password
<dennister> so that's what I'm trying to do
<the_hammer> apt-get install win32 codecs
<ORiON-> can u upload a screenshot of your installion screen?
<kris> Well. I guess I'll just do this the old fashoned way: fdisk!
<ORiON-> u said u used gentoo before right?
<the_hammer> i use cfdisk
<kris> ORiON: Ya.
<the_hammer> alot easyer to do it that way
<ORiON-> for how long?
<kris> ORiON: Uhm, couple years.
<kris> ORiON: 3-4
<ORiON-> ooh... i dont know much pplz who left gentoo after such a long time
<the_hammer> lol i couldnt get past the install of it
<kris> ORiON: Well, I'm a college student now, and no longer really have the time to maintain it.
<ORiON-> but i am sure u gonna get love at ubuntu too :p
<kris> Ya. Less configuration. ;-)
<Murchadh> !kubuntu firewall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu firewall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> ok it is installing those codecs now :P
<Murchadh> !default firewall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default firewall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ORiON-> gl
<kris> ORiON: Thanks.
<the_hammer> xenol the win32 codecs?
<Murchadh> Hi all. What is the recomended firewall for Kubuntu 6.10? (If there is one)
<xenol> yup all i need for video
<xenol> mentioned in restrictedformats
<ORiON-> i am using firestarter
<ORiON-> its working great
<the_hammer> ok in your sysn thingy search libdvd and install everything it lists off
<the_hammer> for libdvd
<the_hammer> theres between 7 to 10 of them if i remember right
<ORiON-> 9
<xenol> do i need to restart PC or no after codec isntall?
<kris> Wow. I never realized how much space the journal took up on a file system. For a 24G partition, the journal is taking up 1.37G. That's with nothing else on it but the journal!
<BluesKaj> Installed the Flashplayer 9 , now flash won't work on youtube ... anyone have a fix for this or shoulf i revert to the previous version ?
<ORiON-> no need
<the_hammer> nope dont need a reboot
<the_hammer> this isnt windows lol
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send
<CVirus> idiot alert
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<CVirus> idiot alert
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
<Murchadh> ORiON-, Yeah. Me too on my 6.06 system. On my fresh new install it's requesting 25 qt files, so I was wondering if there was a more kde integrated option.
<spamer> 		##c Cannot send to channel
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.142.195]  by apokryphos
<kris> Can we kick spammer?
<ORiON-> blue... i am using flash 9 and its working fine at youtube
<ORiON-> what browser r u using?
<BluesKaj> FF
<ORiON-> version?
<apokryphos> this guy struck yesterday, too, IIRC
<BluesKaj> 9
<BluesKaj> 2.0 FF
* mode/#kubuntu [+b spamer!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<xenol> another question i have updates for mz software as pzthon, c++ palm etc if i dont  have it will it download and install it?
<ORiON-> blue how did u install the flash?
<ORiON-> apt?
<BluesKaj> yup
<the_hammer> libdvdcss2 try to see if ya can find that 1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.142.195]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<heinkel_111> apokryphos: why do operators on freenode channels only assume the operator role for whatever action they do?
<ORiON-> there is not such a package
<ORiON-> oopz
<ORiON-> there is
<ORiON-> my mistake
<heinkel_111> apokryphos: on quakenet people that are operators always are operators...
<apokryphos> heinkel_111: not always the case, but most of the time. Secret sudden attack ;-)
<the_hammer> i use mepis and its based off of ubuntu and i got libdvdcss2
<heinkel_111> O_o I saw one! I saw one! they are out there to get'cha if ya don't behave!
<apokryphos> heinkel_111: yeah, on other networks people have it because they think it's a proper status. But we're all Ubuntu users, same status. Just some of us help with channel facilitation
<the_hammer> mind ya i had to edit the sources.list
<ORiON-> blue... does the flash working on sites other than youtube?
<Murchadh> Guess I'll stick with firestarter. It's doing it's job after all!
<xenol> NICE!
<BluesKaj> ORiON-, transfered the libflashplayer.so over to the  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ok after removing the old version ...funny thing id that the plugin worked last nite , but now it doesn't work and there are no error messages either ...something is missing
<xenol> wrking :D
<BluesKaj> ORiON-, like url .. ?
<ORiON-> url for a site using flash?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ORiON-> lol
<ORiON-> cant u find one for yourself? :p
<BluesKaj> how can you tell ...there so many plugins :)
<doppelganger_> hi guys, how do you upgrade a particular package using apt-get? (i've googled) i'm trying to upgrade beryl so i'll get some of it's newer features
<ORiON-> y not to upgrate all the packages?
<doppelganger_> i just didn't want to sit through an upgrade of it all
<ORiON-> ok
<doppelganger_> is there not a way short of doing that?
<ORiON-> so just install the particular package
<ORiON-> u can see all the upgradable packages
<xenol> plz is there anz waz i can close all opened windows?
<ORiON-> and install manually the packages u want to upgrade
<doppelganger_> oh ok, so install will also upgrade them?  i gotcha
<ORiON-> yup
<z0id> what happened to compiz-kde?
<doppelganger_> well, install says it's already installed  \/
<doppelganger_> er =/
<ccc> z0id: compiz-kde?
<ORiON-> xenol... close them with the keyboard its much faster than the mouse :p
<doppelganger_> but i know it's not the latest one, because it doesn't have that new flame thing that my one at work does
<ORiON-> so use
<ORiON-> reinstall istead of install
<junky> hello
<wonderboy> hi all
<z0id> ccc: the kde specific compiz package? like compiz-gnome on ubuntu
<doppelganger_> will try, thanks
<junky> someone can say me why i see the pictures with low colors?
<wonderboy> I have a question
<ORiON-> junky? where do u see them?
<wonderboy> I have no sound
<ORiON-> when u play mp3? or no sound at all?
<wonderboy> and i don't know why
<wonderboy> no sound at all
<junky> on internet or my pictures there are low colors...
<junky> low difiniion
<junky> no good quality
<wonderboy> is somebody who can help me
<junky> how i can configure to good qualitiy
<junky> ?
<ORiON-> and the icons for example... r they look good?
<junky> yes
<ORiON-> wonderboy... check if the system recognized your sound card
<wonderboy> how
<wonderboy> ?
<ORiON-> run lshw at console
<ironfroggy> how to i get kprinter to configure the print server? it says i dont have access to do that, but i dont know how to get such access.
<junky> wonderboy put alsamixer in konsole
<junky> an see if there are MM o OO
<junky> if there put MM= mute  and OO=on
<ORiON-> it called kmixer
<wonderboy> i don't know how to do it
<wonderboy> i'm a beginer in linux
<ironfroggy> im a member of the lpadmin group. what else do i need to do?
<junky> and me who i can confiure good qulity of pictures?
<ORiON-> wonder... press alt+f2 and run "kmix" from there
<ORiON-> u use kde right?
<wonderboy> I write just like that?
<wonderboy> kmix
<ORiON-> without ""
<wonderboy> ?
<ORiON-> yup
<ganymed_> i would like to switch to the console, but i get a graphics failure. i wanna know if this is due to the ati drivers or if the ttys are disabled anyway?
<wonderboy> done
<wonderboy> and then
<ORiON-> ganymed_ r u tring to switch with alt+ctrl+f#?
<judgen> anyone got a troubleshooting page for the fglrx driver?
<ORiON-> unmute everything
<ORiON-> raise the volume
<paul___> whats a good mp3 player for kubuntu? one of the ones it comes with, like amarok?
<junky> and me?
<ORiON-> amarok pwnz :p
<Zamber> mpd ownz ;P
<ORiON-> very recommended
<ORiON-> mpd?
<paul___> ok well my sound isn't working.... how should I go about fixing this? drivers?
<Zamber> yeah
<Zamber> media player daemon
<Zamber> runs even if your X server is down :D
<ironfroggy> does cups have seperate user accounts or are the credentials it asks for the same as my normal accounts?
<ORiON-> u mean MOC?
<Zamber> !MOC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MOC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> googling ;p
<ORiON-> aptitude it
<ORiON-> the package called moc
<ORiON-> and u run it with mocp
<ORiON-> it doesnt require x as well
<ORiON-> :p
<Zamber> got it
<Zamber> simmilar
<ORiON-> mpd seems to be more advanced
<Zamber> mpd is quite diffrent
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me with my blasted sound?  I can't seem to make it work reliably.
<Zamber> it's very light
<paul___> I can't get my sound to work either.
<Zamber> you can install aditional stuf like mpc (for console comands) gmpc (a gnome GUI, works good on KDE too)
<ORiON-> what did u already try?
<paul___> I haven't tried anything yet. I've had kubuntu for about 18 hours, and have no idea how to do anything. it took me about 2 hours to mount a drive :(
<ORiON-> its ok
<compilerwriter> It works sometimes and sometimes it won't.  Sometimes if I futz with settings in kmix I get it working again but I need someone to show me how to get the damned thing to work reliably.  Hopefully you can help me learn to do it properly.
<Zamber> paul___ evruone had passed through this :D
<compilerwriter> Don't feel badly paul___ you will get the hang of it.
<RoboMoore|> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoboMoore|> !dual screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> I might have to look up how to mount a drive it has been so long
<Hawkwind> !twinview | RoboMoore|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<RoboMoore|> danke Hawkwind
<Zamber> RoboMoore| dualscreen is supported by the video card controller
<Hawkwind> !twin view | RoboMoore|
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-3 (edgy), package size 422 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<Hawkwind> Guess he doesn't know anything about it
<paul___> I'm trying to open add/remove programs, and the computer says that another process is using the packaging system database. Is there any way to show a list of running processes?
<paul___> because nothing is running that would use a packaging system database
<compilerwriter> There is in a terminal window paul.
<RoboMoore|> Zamber, there's been difficulty with the screens in the begining
<paul___> ok how do I do it in the terminal
<Zamber> RoboMoore| it's normal ;)
<RoboMoore|> thank you
<Zamber> get your GC driver first ;)
<compilerwriter> I can't think of it of the top my head though.  Give me minute to think.  Open up a terminal though.
<Zamber> ati or nvidia?
<tumler> paul_: ps aux?
<paul___> k
<RoboMoore|> nvidia
<Zamber> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zamber> ;)
<RoboMoore|> thank you Zamber
<Zamber> youre welcome ;)
<Zamber> brb
<Zamber> xorg playtime ^^
<ORiON-> hf
<ORiON-> :p
<paul___> hey tumler just saw that, thanks
<heinkel_111> does anyone know of a good program to make a little bit more advanced screen slideshows?
<heinkel_111> i would like to have panning, zooming, rotating
<heinkel_111> and synchronise to audio
<tumler> paul_: np:)
<heinkel_111> ?
<ORiON-> did u try avidemux?
<heinkel_111> no
<heinkel_111> do you think it is worth it?
<heinkel_111> ORiON-: ^
<compilerwriter> Now then could someone please help this newbie with his blased sound issues.
<ORiON-> i never try it so i dont know for sure if it does the thing u just described...
<ORiON-> but give it a chance :p
<fl1>  i'm expereencing problems with the log in after a suspend to disk , my keebord doesn't seem to function animor when i restart the pc , all this after the last upgrade first it all worked perfectly , anyone has a clue on whats hapening?
<paul___> agh. how can I figure out what running process is using the packaging database, if I can't see it running?
<manchicken> fl1: You using fwcutter with a wifi card?
<ORiON-> ps -aux as some1 already wrote before
<ORiON-> or what was the last package manager u used
<Zamber> I'm down xD deleted GLcore from modules in xorg.conf and it's still loading
<paul___> ps -aux gives a list of running processes. which one is using the packing systemdatabase?
<Zamber> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<Zamber> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<Zamber> (II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"
<manchicken> paul___: Grep for apt, dpkg, adept
<ORiON-> kpagkage...
<ORiON-> kpackage
<manchicken> Zamber: Aren't proprietary drivers fun?
<Zamber> oh yeah :D
<compilerwriter> paul do you know how to pipe the output to grep?
<ORiON-> grep for synaptic too
<manchicken> I avoid them like the plague.
<paul___> no compiler
<Zamber> I have DRI running and my card detected corectly but this GL thing is annoying xD
<ORiON-> ps -aux | grep synaptic
<manchicken> Pretty pictures aren't worth the trouble for me. heh
<ORiON-> for example
<compilerwriter> Thanis orion
<compilerwriter> Thanks Orion.
<Zamber> I'm tryingo to run AIGLX :P
<compilerwriter> I didn't figure the newbie would necessarily know about the beauty of pipes yet.
<larson9999> errr, pipes aren't a new concept and not particular to linux
<Zamber> :D
<compilerwriter> The beauty of linux paul is the output of most commands can be the input of the others.
<manchicken> That has nothing to do with the kernel.
<manchicken> That's a function of the shell.
<compilerwriter> True larson, but if paul has never played with a command line, as in dos, he would have no clue what one is.
<Zamber> oh
<larson9999> compilerwriter: nothing special about that either.  same goes for DOS
<paul___> I tried writing that, it said 'bad syntax'
<compilerwriter> only that dos is not nearly as developed in the capacity.
<ORiON-> larson how can i pipe at DOS?
<paul___> ps -aux | grep synaptic
<manchicken> Piping in shells is older than stink, and is not unique to something using a linux kernel.
<Zamber> well, it's sayd that ATI don;t works good with AIGLX
<compilerwriter> True manchicken.
<Zamber> but I'll change it :P
<ORiON-> try
<paul___> well I'm going to try to restart. maybe that will fix the problem without me having to close a program manually
<ORiON-> ps -aux | grep 'synaptic'
<compilerwriter> I have a feeling that our friend Paul here might just be young enough to never have had to do it before.
<ORiON-> PAUL
<ORiON-> noneed to restart
<paul___> ok
<ORiON-> this is not the way for solving problems :p
<paul___> it says 'perhaps a bogus -?'
<compilerwriter> That is another beautiful thing about linux.  One rarely needs to restart the machine.
<compilerwriter> Paul try "ps aux | grep synaptic"  without the quotes of course
<ORiON-> paul try
<paul___> ok that worked
<ORiON-> ps -ax | grep 'synaptic'
<larson9999> ORiON-: a lot like in linux.  for instance: dir | more
<paul___> now should I stop that process?
<ORiON-> yup
<BluesKaj>  /var/lib/dpkg/ is locked up ...can't install or remove any pkgs with adept,apt or synaptic ...what's the unlock command again ?
<heinkel_111> is is http://winehq.org down?
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ORiON-> lol its the same problem paul got
<BluesKaj> thx Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: Yes, it's down
<heinkel_111> :(
<ORiON-> u can also kill the process that using it
<paul___> ok so I killed the process, then grepped it again, and it just immediately started after I killed it
<ORiON-> how did u kill it?
<ORiON-> or try to
<paul___> sudo kill 6320
<compilerwriter> In playing with kmix I have managed to get background noise out of the speakers.
<ORiON-> start to mute things
<paul___> should I do it another way
<ORiON-> until it will stop
<ORiON-> u can kill it with
<BluesKaj> nope , din't work
<ORiON-> killall -s KILL <process-name>
<paul___> oh I read the grep thing wrong- there is no synaptic process running.... the process was just me using the grep command
<ORiON-> LOL
<paul___> what else could be using the package manager? apt? what else?
<larson9999> finally got a thin monitor.  has speakers embedded so i figured i'd gain desktop real estate and use them.  only problem is you can barely hear anything.
<ORiON-> try to remmber what u used
<manchicken> apt, adept, dpkg...
<christiane> Hello. I just installed kubuntu 6.10 on a DELL Inspiron 6400 with ATI video (x1300 or x1400, I think). I installed the pkg xorg-fglrx-driver from restricted and even rebooted but the resolution is still vesa's 1024x768. What do I have to do now (don't wanna break anything ;_) )?
<larson9999> maybe i'll see if windows still boots and if it's any louder there.
<manchicken> It could be adept-notifier.
<ORiON-> nah
<paul___> yeah there are 3 adept things running: adept_notifier, kdesu -u root -c kdesu adept_installer, and kdesu -u root kdesu adept
<manchicken> christiane: Not all ATIs are supported by ATI's proprietary drivers.  Check their list of supported cards for the one you're using.
<paul___> should I kill them all?
<ORiON-> only the last one
<manchicken> christiane: If you use the free software xorg drivers life will be much easier.  You won't get hardware 3d rendering, but you'll get a pretty decent 2d display.
<christiane> manchicken: I ran fglrx successfully on this machine with dapper before but can't remember what exactly I did after installing fglrx (if any) ...
<manchicken> christiane: I'm one of the (un)?lucky people who is not supported by ATI... even though I'm sure they appreciated the money they made when I bought this laptop.
<paul___> ah, still didn't work
<ORiON-> brb
<christiane> manchicken: When I open kde's control center -> screen/vga it says "vesa" there.
<larson9999> i dumped my ati card as soon as i could find someone to tried for an nvidia.  i was having a time getting it installed until i followed the instructions in the 'unofficial ubuntu guide'.
<larson9999> s/tried/trade/
<manchicken> christiane: Isn't vesa the free software 3d software rendering?
<paul___> ok so I killed all the adept processes, there are no apt or dpkg processes, and it still doesn't work.
<christiane> manchicken: Do I have to select the just installed fglrx driver?
<manchicken> I won't use the non-free drivers for graphics cards.
<manchicken> christiane: Dunno.  My card is supported and I wouldn't use their crap drivers even if I was.
<ORiON-> i back
<ubuntu_> could someone give me a shell comand please? im trying to mount my hard disk form live cd so that the hd icons on my desktop,its hd1 by the way
<christiane> manchicken: Maybe I installed not the proprietary driver but xorg's, Where can I find this out?
<[miles] > hey guys
<[miles] > good evening
<ORiON-> [21:56]  <larson9999> s/tried/trade/
<manchicken> christiane: I've never installed their crap drivers before, I really wouldn't know.
<ORiON-> lol
<[miles] > does anyone know htf to get the Sun Java 5 installer to accept the Ok to licence in Adept?
<[miles] > damn thing wont acknowledge my keyboard
<manchicken> [miles] : Try cancelling and using apt-get directly.
<[miles] > cant cancel
<[miles] > only close window
<[miles] > grrr
<manchicken> xkill, clean things up, then apt-get
* manchicken hugs xkill....
<[miles] > thats an anoying bug
<manchicken> That's the non-free installer, not adept.
<larson9999> ORiON-: what's funny about that?
<compilerwriter> Damn still no sound when I try to play video.
<manchicken> Blame Sun, not Kubuntu.
<manchicken> The GPL'ed JRE will hopefully change things around.
<ORiON-> nothing
<ORiON-> u got style
<[miles] > manchicken: dude, in Ubuntu it works fine
<ORiON-> next time just make it perfect
<ORiON-> sed -e 's/tried/trade/g'
<manchicken> [miles] : It's the non-free installer trying to be interactive in a program that's trying to do things in an automated fashion that's the problem.
<junky> what i have to do, to install .run program???
<junky> im new
<larson9999> ORiON-: no need for the -e or g
<manchicken> junky: What program?
<compilerwriter> any ideas orion where I having the conflict?
<junky> wolfenstain
<junky> enemy territori
<ORiON-> -e? u must use it with sed if u want to sub
<junky> ?
<manchicken> You might want to ask their customer service, but most of the time those .run scripts are nothing but bash scripts.
<manchicken> You could just try doing sh ./file.run
<junky> ?
<junky> oks
<manchicken> But there's no guarantee that'll work.
<manchicken> It might screw up your system if they packaged it poorly.
<ORiON-> complilerwrite? what conflict?
<junky> ...
<larson9999> ORiON-: like i said.  no need for it
<ORiON-> try to run it without -e
<ORiON-> "unterminated `s' command"
<larson9999> ORiON-: jason@jasonntu:~$ echo 'tried tried' |sed 's/tried/trade/'
<larson9999> trade tried
<paul___> ok.... I logged out and logged back in, and I still can't run adept or add/remove programs because some other process is using the packaging system database. I don't even remember what program I wanted to get.
<junky> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<junky> this says
<compilerwriter> I can't seem to get sound to work when I try to play mpeg.
<manchicken> junky: Contact the people who sold you that game and get support from them on that then.
<larson9999> paul___: what message to you get?
<manchicken> If they don't support your version of glibc it may be considerably unstable.
<larson9999> paul___: did you try 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<paul___> when I tried that, it says 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<manchicken> junky: Now you've discovered why I only use non-free games on gaming appliance devices, such as consoles.
<manchicken> ^_^
<paul___> ok, I just did that
<larson9999> paul___: then do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<larson9999> paul___: after that try 'sudo apt-get update'  again
<paul___> ok that worked
<paul___> and... problem solved! thanks!
<larson9999> paul___: i'm guessing adept will work now?
<paul___> what did that do? update the apt-get program?
<paul___> yes it does
<christiane> manchicken: I found a wiki entry and edited xorg.conf manually and now it works. I think the drivers from xorg don't support my card. I don't need 3D but I need a clear 1280x800 screen. Do you think that's possible with gpl drivers?
<larson9999> paul___: adept is basicall a gui for apt-get
<paul___> ah ok
<manchicken> christiane: xorg drivers should work with a wide-screen 15"
<larson9999> paul___: so you can do what you do with adept via apt. only quicker
<paul___> oh, I get it
<manchicken> christiane: they work just fine with my 17" wide.
<paul___> does add/remove programs also use apt?
<manchicken> I'm in 1440x900
<christiane> manchicken: wow? How to set this resolution?
<larson9999> paul___: yeah
<manchicken> paul___: Anything that installs programs from repositories or .debs uses the dpkg/apt database.
<manchicken> christiane: Use kubuntu's control panel.
<christiane> manchicken: Ok. What's the driver's name?
<paul___> now onto the next problem: amarok won't play my mp3 files. Gaim and the terminal make little noises, so my sound definately works- does it matter that the mp3s I want are on an NTFS partition?
<larson9999> paul___: apt-get update updates the database of packages that are available in the list of repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<manchicken> christiane: Did you use the kubuntu device database?
<larson9999> paul___:  do a 'man apt' and or 'man apt-get' for more info
<christiane> manchicken: control panel says "detected card: ati radeon (fbdev)". Should I try this
<manchicken> christiane: I'm not sure if my ATI will use the same driver as yours.
<manchicken> Sure.
<manchicken> What've you got to lose?
<junky> what i have to do if when i try to run a .run program say:
<christiane> manchicken: ;-)
<junky> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 linux
<paul___> ok I will larson
<manchicken> junky: that is a proprietary program.  There is something broken in the install script.  It would be illegal for you to modify it, and illegal for us to help you modify it.  You should contact the customer support department of whatever entity you obtained that program from for support.
<junky> ??
<manchicken> junky: Did you read the license agreement that came with that program?
<larson9999> unless you're some fanatical, everything must be libre, kinda guy, i suggest you use the 3d drivers.  even for non-3d intensive stuff there is usually a noticeable speed increase
<johny454> hey everybody
<christiane> manchicken: If I select "ati fbdev" a select field is activated and asks "Standard" or "proprietary". Is there a prop. version of xorg's ati drv?
<christiane> manchicken: And which one to select here?
<manchicken> christiane: I'd use the standard one.
<christiane> ok
<johny454> Where can i find the languages avaible in Kubuntu?
<larson9999> christiane and manchicken did you guys follow the instructions in the unofficial ubuntu guide for installing ati drivers?  so far i haven't found anyone for which that didn't work.
<manchicken> larson9999: Proprietary drivers tend to be crap.  Freedom and ethical concerns aside, these hardware vendors do not care about anything outside of windows.  It is foolish to trust anything that comes out of them.
<manchicken> larson9999: Not all cards are supported uniformly.
<manchicken> Especially not with ATI.
<ubuntu_> what am i doing wrog? trying  to mount my hd.
<larson9999> manchicken: bollocks!  the proprietary drivers for nvidia and ati are better in terms of performance.  not even close
<larson9999>  even if i don't know how to spell bollocks
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1/media
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hda1/media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<christiane> larson9999: I folloed the instructions I found in a (German) wiki on wiki.ubuntuusers.de: Installing fglrx and editing xorg.conf ...
<manchicken> larson9999: Not stability.
<manchicken> larson9999: Or security.
<larson9999> christiane: was it the german version of this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<manchicken> larson9999: They enable hardware rendering (that would be HARDWARE performance, not DRIVER performance) but they do nothing but cause grief for many users.
<larson9999> christiane: there is a dapper version too if you're using that.
<manchicken> larson9999: Installing proprietary drivers when free ones are available is often times a bad idea.  Kernel hackers have no idea how to maintain compatibility and driver maintainers seldom work to ensure compatibility.
<ORiON-> ubuntu_ u got missing parts
<ORiON-> at your command
<is> "[22:18]  <larson9999> christiane and manchicken did you guys follow the instructions in the unofficial ubuntu guide for installing ati drivers?  so far i haven't found anyone for which that didn't work." not quite right,  there is some problems
<ORiON->        The standard form of the mount command, is
<ORiON->               mount -t type device dir
<larson9999> manchicken: i've been installing video card drivers in linux for a decade now on many, many machines.  i have a decent handle on the open vs closed drivers.
<ubuntu_> ORiON-, like what?
<ORiON-> the type of your partition
<manchicken> larson9999: I disagree.
<ORiON-> mountpoint
<larson9999> is: maybe there are problems.  i've followed it and installed ati drivers on 50+ machines of difference makes and models.
<BluesKaj> trying to remove the flashplayer9 so i can revert to vers 7 (that works ) but adept is frozen at 11% uninstall ...what's the force uninstall command?
<larson9999> manchicken: you're free to disagree.  at least in much of the world.
<manchicken> larson9999: I don't believe what you just claimed is possible.
<manchicken> I don't believe there are more than 50 variants of ATI drivers.
<larson9999> manchicken: what's not possible?
<is> larson9999:  =) right amd64 + update dapper to edgy ... this made my system totally f&%$^d reinstalled at least 5 times
<manchicken> How could you have worked with 50+ ATI drivers if there aren't 50+ ATI drivers in existence?
<larson9999> manchicken: makes and models of computers.  but more than 50 machines.  not all were different models.
<ciccio_> Hello to all! I have recently switched to kubuntu from fedora
<is> larson9999:  without update there is really no problem, thet's true
<christiane> larson9999 (manchicken): I only missed the `aticonfig ...` part. What does this do?
<manchicken> Yeah, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Many of ATI's cards are still not supported (most mobile radeons are not supported).
<ciccio_> could someone help me? with the basic?
<ciccio_> how can i understand if 3d acceleration works? (first question)
<larson9999> manchicken: you buy hw that isn't supported?
<ubuntu_> i just tryed the -t ,but it still didint mount it to /media.what didi you mean aboute the file system?think its ext3?or whatever kubuntu uses automaticly
<ORiON-> sudo fdisk -l
<notech> sercik: glxinfo | grep -i rendering, if it says yes then you have 3D
<larson9999> christiane: updates xorg.conf.  i don't use it.
<daedra> what the hell is ddate about
<sercik> thank you notech
<christiane> larson9999: Ok, that's what I did manually ...
<sercik> tell direct rendering yes
<sercik> but is there some 3d apllication that give me fps or similar?
<christiane> sercik: run glxgears if you want to test if it works ...
<sercik> i have tried glxgears
<larson9999> is: have you migrated to 64 bit?
<sercik> but gears is very slow and in console there aren't fps
<ORiON-> try glxgears -printfps
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda1   *           1         125       62968+  83  Linux
<larson9999> manchicken: i agree.  trying to use a proprietary driver to supported hw it doesn't support doesn't make much sense.
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda2             126        1118      500472   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<sercik> 72831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14566.197 FPS is good?
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda3            1119      116280    58041648   83  Linux
<larson9999> manchicken: in that case, i'd recommend the libre 2d driver
<ubuntu_> think its hda3
<ubuntu_> thats the big one right?
<johny454> Where I can find the languages that are available for Kubuntu??
<sercik> under system --> language support
<larson9999> christiane: and while many her might shudder at the thought.  i usually reboot after installing a new video driver.
<ORiON-> yea
<sercik> orion yes is for me?
<paul___> question: I cannot get mp3s to run in kaffeine, or amarok- and I have the latest version of both. What could I do to fix this?
<sercik> yea is for me?
<johny454> sercik: but non having installed the system?
* christiane shuddering
<ORiON-> nop
<is> larson9999:  yep.  now i'm thinkin'bout migrate to x86. too much problems on 64bit os
<ORiON-> sercik
<larson9999> is: i figured i'd wait for 64bit.  seems others are having enough headaches for me.
<manchicken> is: What problems?
<ORiON-> never saw such a result
* manchicken is running amd64 with very few problems.
<sercik> please help! qhen i press alt+F2 nothing happens
<johny454> sercik: if i don't have kubuntu installed, what then?
<sercik> why?
<HymnToLife> manchicken, depends on what you do with
<ORiON-> i got around 1000
<sercik> i have kubuntu installed and running
* christiane trying fbdev, brb
<sercik> and i'm using konversation now
<manchicken> Well what causes problems?
<larson9999> manchicken: i'm working 70 hours a week.  a few problems on my home machine would be way too many at the moment.
<ORiON-> and u ask me if 14000+ is good... i think it is :p
<johny454> but me know, just i was just trying to obtain whether there are some translations for Kubuntu as for Ubuntu
<notech> good depnds on the hardware, and glxgears isn't really meant as a benchmarking tool
<ORiON-> u mean translation for kde?
<johny454> yeah
<ubuntu_> orion no luck with sudo mount -t /dev/hda3/media
<ORiON-> there r many
<is> got probs with aome distros. no w32codecs, but i found the way to fix it, no java plugin for my firefox, and so..
<ORiON-> ubuntu_
<sercik> johny
<johny454>  couldn't find this info one the official website of Kubuntu
<larson9999> notech: yeah but it's an ok cursory idea
<larson9999> paul___: you need codecs
<ORiON-> wait a min...
<sercik> if you go into kde menu system language you can choose many langiages
<danny_> hey can someone tell me what lib i need to burn mp3's as regular audio in k3b
<sercik> then adept will download language pack for you!
<notech> ubuntu_: not sure what you are doing, but there is a space before /media and it should be a mountpoint like /media/something
<fdoving> danny_: you need the package: libk3b2-mp3
<larson9999> christiane: that working for you?
<fred__> how do you add spanish accents in kubuntu?
<danny_> oh ya cool thanx i always forget
<is> larson9999:  got probs with some distros. no w32codecs, but i found the way to fix it, no java plugin for my firefox, can't get normal support ... and so on
<sercik> which is the correct repository for compiz?
<notech> ubuntu_: and -t means filesystem type so either specify a type or use -t auto
<ubuntu_> i cant just mount it to /media?
<sercik> another: how can i enable syntax highlighting in vim?
<fdoving> sercik: :syntax on
<larson9999> is: yeah but i didn't ask :)
<notech> ubuntu_: no, have you looked in /media? you'll see other mountpoints in there
<ubuntu_> none just a ipod
<ubuntu_> im on a live cd
<fdoving> sercik: or put 'syntax on' in ~/.vimrc
<root> hi, i tried to startup and when my computer was booting it got stuck at a black screen with a white cursor line in the top left corner, the onlyway i was able to start up was to go into the grub and user recovery mode then startx form the terminal, does anyone know what is wrong and how i can fix it
<sercik> tell: this command is not available in this version
<manchicken> root: Are you IRCing as root?
<larson9999> has 'deb' always used /media or is that a ubuntu thing
<fdoving> sercik: check that you have the real vim installed. packagename 'vim', the 'vim-tiny'
<fdoving> sercik: does not provide all fancy functions.
<root> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> root: Don't do that.  Switch to a user account.
<root> i cant
<manchicken> NEVER use IRC as root.
<manchicken> Why not?
<root> thats the problem
<root> it wont let me
<manchicken> You typed `su - USER` and it failed?
<root> i can switch user, but theni cant startx
<sercik> i have done spt-get install vim
<manchicken> then use a text-mode IRC client until you can.
<manchicken> It is INSANELY risky to IRC as root.
<daedra> what are some good terminal IRC clients?
<sercik> please how can i enable alt+F2 in kde?
<manchicken> iirc, bitchx, emacs with erc
<root> i dont know how to run irc in terminal
<fdoving> daedra: irssi, it's installed by default.
<daedra> nicccce
<fdoving> root: run the command 'irc' iirc.
<manchicken> root: `apt-get install bitchx && bitchx`
<christiane> manchicken, (larson9999): fbdev as driver froze my whole system (couldn't even switch to tty1). So I'm back on fglrx now.
<manchicken> christiane: Wouldn't it be nice if hardware manufacturers actually released specs so that people could write proper drivers?  That would be so nice.
<ubuntu_> the ubuntu live cd wont let me make a folder in /media that i can mount to
<sercik> fdoving: .vimrc doesn't exists
<isD> larson9999:  my bad. probably manchicken confused me. =)  sorry...
<ReTyPe> i am using ubuntu with kde, but my firefox still looks like it comes from gnome, can i change this ?
<larson9999> christiane: fglrx not good enough for you?
<christiane> manchicken: I agree. That would be nice. And I wish I had the tight hardware.
<christiane> s/tight/right/
<fdoving> sercik: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts -> under 'desktop' find 'Run Command' and set the key combo to 'Alt+F2'.
<fdoving> sercik: if .vimrc doesn't exist, create it.
<sercik> ok
<fdoving> ReTyPe: yes, you can do some hacks.
<sercik> the exact syntax to put into .vimrc?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<fdoving> sercik: 'syntax on' without the quotes.
<christiane> larson9999: I ran `glxgears -printfps` and it shows me 155 fps and f*** slow moving animation (cpu usage 100% by xorg). When the glxgears window is not visible it speeds up to 1000+ fps. What's wrong here?
<sercik> i have already tried syntax=on but doesn't work
<larson9999> christiane: these days, 'tight' also fits :)
<sercik> :) i'm not stupid!
<soulrider> i just formatted one of my hard drives, it had windows in it. I dont know whyt but i had to reinstall grub. Now i see ht ekubuntu splash screen and then i get "coundt access tty: job control is off"
<sercik> without quotes :)
<fdoving> !firefox kde | retype
<ubotu> retype: Go to http://konquefox.free.fr/ for tips and tricks on making Firefox more KDE-friendly.
<soulrider> does anoyne know whats wrong ?
<larson9999> christiane: there is always the ,"don't use glxgears as a benchmark" thing
<sercik> great now works thank you!
<fdoving> sercik: you're welcome.
<sercik> alt +F2 don't work please help!!!
<soulrider> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<fdoving> sercik: i just told you how to solve that. read back please.
<sercik> excuse me
<christiane> Is there a better tool than glxgears for testing if 3D is activated?
<soulrider> fdoving: did you read my error? do you know whats wrong ?
<soulrider> i cant access the kubuntu installation on my HD< im on the live CD now
<sercik> was mapped win+r strange!
<fdoving> christiane: depends.. you can use glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<fdoving> soulrider: do you have the exact error message?
<soulrider> yes
<sercik> vwry good  already two problem solved
<soulrider> i see the splash and then an error screen that sais
<sercik> i like very much ubuntu people :)
<soulrider>  i get: /bin/sh cant access tty. job control is off
<christiane> fdoving: direct rendering: No. Mmh ... Doesn't sound that nice ...
<fdoving> christiane: then you know it doesn't work. when it says 'Yes' it works.
<christiane> fdoving: ;-)
<fdoving> soulrider: where was the partition you deleted located? before the kubuntu partitions?
<christiane> fdoving: How can I activate it? (Using fglrx drivers)
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<soulrider> uhm, yeah
<soulrider> the number yes
<soulrider> but i reinstalled grub and everything
<christiane> But now for something completely different. The reason I switched to Edgy was the missing support of my wireless card in Dapper. So I'm completely new to WLAN on kubuntu (and linux). How to activate it?
<fdoving> soulrider: doesn't always matter. if you deleted a partiton without re-partitioning the space, the numbers in /etc/fstab are possibly wrong.
<fdoving> !wireless | christiane
<ubotu> christiane: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<christiane> fdoving: Thanks.
<soulrider> i actually split a partition
<fdoving> christiane: as for the fglrx drivers, i always recommend using the kanotix scripts, from a terminal session run: wget http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh ; chmod 755 install-fglrx-debian.sh; sudo ./install-fglrx-debian.sh
<soulrider> fdoving: kubuntu is in sda5 i formatted sda3
<fdoving> soulrider: if you split sda3, that would explain it.
<fdoving> soulrider: are you on a livecd now?
<soulrider> yes
<fdoving> soulrider: check 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<fdoving> or use qtparted.
<soulrider> id rather use qtparted
<aleksanteri> i need help again :D
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<aleksanteri> it doesn't boot i guess
<soulrider> fdoving: i see the partitons
<fdoving> soulrider: are they in the correct order?
<soulrider> i just realized i didnt format them
<soulrider> i got
<ubuntu_> shit i gusse i cant mount to that folder
<soulrider> linux in sda5, its allways been in sda5
<fdoving> soulrider: you didn't split anything?
<soulrider> i did, but i didnt format them
<soulrider> im making them ext 3 now
<sercik> k
<fdoving> soulrider: splitting is what breaks things.. formatting doesn't..
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> ok
<sercik> someone of us use konversation?
<aleksanteri> hey i need to know my NVIDIA driver identifier, how can i get that (WIN XP)
<soulrider> i use konversation
<sercik> soulrider some like perform in mirc?
<BluesKaj>  still can't get rid of the flashplayer ...error message; run dpkg --configure -a..so i do and the damn thing is still there
<sercik> i want to identify in automatic
<soulrider> i dont think theres mirc for linux =/
<sercik> ok
<soulrider> fdoving: how can i fix my issue ?
<sercik> i want to tell:
<bXi> you could use wine to run mirc of course
<sercik> a function that execute at startup some command
<sercik> like do perform on mirc
<BluesKaj> sercik, use konversation .. it's VG
<fdoving> soulrider: first, you need to know what the new name of your linux partition is, if you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' i'll help you pick.
<aleksanteri>  i need to know my NVIDIA driver identifier, how can i get that (WIN XP)
<sercik> VG?
<fdoving> sercik: very good.
<soulrider> its /dev/sda5
<sercik> ok
<sercik> oooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i use konversation
<paul___> what is a good podcast program for linux?
<sercik> but i need to launch some command on startup
<sercik> like join some channel and identify my nick
<BluesKaj> podcast smodcast use amc
<BluesKaj> a mac
<Lynoure> paul___: I use ipodder/juice but it has some bugs
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lynoure> paul___: or a bug that irritates me, rather, have not ran into others
<sercik> !pastebin
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<Lynoure> paul___: Try it? The bug is that it freezes on second adding of a new cast from its directory tab.
<aleksanteri>  i need to know my NVIDIA driver identifier, how can i get that (WIN XP)
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksanteri> plz?
<fdoving> !repeat | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soulrider> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36324/
<aleksanteri> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul___> lynoure: this is a dumb question, but how do I run juice once I install it? it isn't in the k-menu..
<fdoving> soulrider: sda3, sda4 and sda5 are linux partitions.
<soulrider> yes
<fdoving> soulrider: sda3 was the one you split?
<soulrider> but sda5 holds kubuntu
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> 3 was FAT, i split it into 2 ext3
<BluesKaj>  still can't get rid of the flashplayer ...error message; run dpkg --configure -a.. no luck, it's still there ...any ideas ?
<fdoving> BluesKaj: what error message?
<fdoving> soulrider: ok. so sda5 has always been sda5?
<BluesKaj> fdoving, dpkg --configure -a
<soulrider> yes
<BluesKaj> fdoving, it tells me to run it
<fdoving> BluesKaj: that's the command.. can you pastebin the error message? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lynoure> paul___: you can add it there yourself, but on dapper typing  ipodder  does it
<paul___> what is dapper?
<fdoving> !dapper | paul___
<ubotu> paul___: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<LjL> !dapper | paul___
<paul___> oh ok
<Lynoure> paul___: ubuntu lts version
<BluesKaj> fdoving, it tells me to run it that comnd
<paul___> oh
<paul___> is there a gui for juice?
<Lynoure> paul___: it is juice
<fdoving> soulrider: ok. go to a konsole session. run 'sudo mkdir -p /media/root; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/root'
<Lynoure> paul___: just with the old name
<christiane> Anyone an idea for dmesg's "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."?
<fdoving> soulrider: now, you linux system should be mounted to /media/root
<soulrider> ok
<fdoving> christiane: yes, you're missing the bcm43xx firmware.
<aleksanteri> brb
<soulrider> i did that to restore grub earlier
<aleksanteri> because
<aleksanteri> 'Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "'
<aleksanteri> i found it :D
<Lynoure> paul___: and if you meant to ask, isn't it graphical. Yes, it is but you can launch it from command line, of course
<christiane> fdoving: Thanks. I'll look if there's a pkg ...
<fdoving> soulrider: ok. check /media/root/etc/fstab, is sda5 listed as / ?
<paul___> ah ok
<fdoving> christiane: there is. bcm43xx-fwcutter
<root> hi, i have a problem, when i boot up all i get is a black screen with a white line in the topleft corner, the only way i can even start the computer is to go under recovery mode and startx from there, can someone please help
<CaBlGuY> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<paul___> I launched juice from a command line, and it was kind of graphical
<paul___> now im downloading ipodder though
<fdoving> christiane: it's in universe, after it's installed run 'sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh' from a konsole session.
<sercik> t
<paul___> ok cool-- how do I add ipodder to the k-menu??
<christiane> fdoving: Ok, I installed it and will now run the script. Thank you.
<sercik> i have always used red-hat derivates (rpm) now which is the command like rpm -qpl packagename.rpm? in kubuntu?
<soulrider> oh no, sda6 appears as root
<fdoving> root: try to reboot your computer, at the grub screen, navigate to the non-recovery mode kernel entry. do not hit enter, hit 'e' isntead, now you'll be able to edit the commandline arguments sendt to the kernel at boot time. use the arrow keys to navigate to the far right side, remove 'quiet' and 'splash' and hit 'b' (if i remember correct) to boot.
<fdoving> soulrider: then edit the fstab file to match your current setup.
<soulrider> allright, i did
<soulrider> im gonna test :)
<soulrider> thank you!
<fdoving> sercik: what does -qpl do? query package list? list files in a package?
<jongt> why isn 915resolution in adept?
<root> ok, will try that
<inetpro> sercik: List files in <pkg-file>?
<inetpro> sercik: dpkg-deb -c <pkg-file>
<inetpro> sercik: see also: http://nakedape.cc/wiki/PackageManagerCheatsheet
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=ubuntu@89.120.88.18]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
* christiane testing
<Murchadh> I have two Kubuntu installs, 6.06 and 6.10. They both name eth0 and eth1 differently (6.10 has reversed their order). How do I change them back?
<sercik> inetpro i want to know which files have installed an package.deb
<sercik> yuor solution is to know which files are contained is a file that you want to install
<dave> GUYS!!! i have a giant problem
<sercik> i have tried dpkg -l kdemultimeida but it lists only directory
<inetpro> sercik: you want to know what package a file depends on?
<sercik> no no
<dave> so, i installed this login (kdm) theme
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, okay
* Admiral_Chicago waves to TheGateKeeper
<sercik> example i want to destry juk noatun etc. i want to know which packages contain it!
<soulrider> fdoving: didnt work
<dave> and then everytime i start up, it says that it doesnt contain a login/password box
<sercik> i think is kdemultimedia already installed
<sercik> but to be sure i want to ask
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> I last saw Jucato (n=jucato@124.106.178.61) 3h 56m 39s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<fdoving> soulrider: ok. check ubuntuforums.org I have to go watch tv with gf.
<sercik> before uninstall it
<soulrider> k, have fun
<Admiral_Chicago> ah he may be asleep
<dave> so i'm using the failsafe login to alk to you.... anyways, whats the command for the login window manager
<TheGateKeeper> hiya Admiral_Chicago
<soulrider> ahh Admiral_Chicagomaybe you know my error
* Zamber has xgl/beryl running smooth ;D
<soulrider> i see my kubuntu splash screen, but then i get an error saying: /bin/sh couldnt access tty: job control off
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, i don't understand, what are you trying to do
<soulrider> dave, try kdeinit
<inetpro> sercik: sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, sounds like something is trying to run but can't communicate with X
<dave> well, go to the k menu, then go to settings(i think) then find the program that says login manager
<paul___> how do I install something for a tar.gz file?
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i got it after i split one of my partitions
<dave> and find the command that the program is
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, have you tried fsck
<sercik> inetpro sorry for what :)
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> nope
<inetpro> sercik: sorry for not able to help on that
<soulrider> i found something on the forums
<inetpro> sercik: i normally use aptitude in stead of apt-get
<fdoving> soulrider: echekc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, does X start?
<fdoving> soulrider: i mean *check
<dave> can someone just please go to the k menu, go to settings, find the gnome login manager, and find the comand that runs it so i can run it myself, and fix this silly problem
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, you want gdm?
<dave> i'm not sure
<soulrider> fdoving: im opening the link
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: im not sure
<dave> i believe that might be it
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, okay hold on a sec, please me specific about what you want to do
<dave> go to the kmenu
<dave> go to setting
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<dave> find the gnome login manager
<dave> then figure out what the console command for it is
<Admiral_Chicago> gdm. okay
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know why a wmv video displays just fine in mplayer but not in xine? I mean, they're both using the same Microsoft DLLs to decode stuff... :/
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, sudo apt-get install gdm
<Admiral_Chicago> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<twosouls82> Ash-Fox: the newest mplayer uses a special lib for it, not the codecs
<Admiral_Chicago> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dave> alright, if thats not it i'm going to be back
<Ash-Fox> twosouls82, ah, I see.
<LjL> and VLC can also play (some) WMV without the win32 codecs
<twosouls82> indeed LjL, using the same lib
<fdoving> sercik: juk and noatun are separate packages, but the meta-package kdemultimedia depends on them. you can check reverse depends with 'apt-cache rdepends <packagename>'
<inetpro> sercik: see also http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude.php
<inetpro> sercik: don't know if it will help in this specific case
* Ash-Fox sets default player for wmv files to mplayer then.
<eilker> !Conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> Ash-Fox: use kmplater :)
<twosouls82> kmplayer*
<LjL> !conky
<paul___> do any of the linux media programs play .avi files encoded in divx?
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<sercik> ok
<LjL> uh... yeah
<LjL> Ubotu, tell paul___ about divx | paul___, see the private message from Ubotu
<sercik> thanks to all
<twosouls82> paul___: yeah, which not?
<sercik> i have used the search function on synaptic
<sercik> to find what yoy have already told
<sercik> juk and notun azre separated package
<sercik> great people here!!!
<eilker> LjL: i have no idea for conky and torsmo, which one do u suggest to use ?
<inetpro> sercik: i also moved from redhat to kubuntu and i'm here to stay... :)
<LjL> eilker: i barely know what the former is, and have no idea what the latter is
<sercik> good
<eilker> LjL: i see, thank you
<inetpro> sercik: of course we don't want to start a distro war...
<eilker> !torsmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torsmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> !jameskim
<ubotu> jameskim is CNET senior editor who went missing and was later found dead in the snow in southern Oregon.  See http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,72253-0.html?tw=wn_culture_1, http://news.com.com/2009-12-6141617.html?tag=cnetfd.ld1, http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9667036-1.html?subj=Crave&part=rss&tag=feed&tag=cnetfd.blog
<christiane_> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harmental> where are icon images usually stored in kubuntu?
<twosouls82> in /usr/share/icons
<markelhas> hi ppl can anyone help me out share my printer to a kubuntu and a windows machine?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<harmental> twosouls82: Thx!!!
<coreymon77> what are the kde 3.5.5 repos?
<Admiral_Chicago> !share
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Admiral_Chicago> markelhas, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<twosouls82> np harmental
<dave> ok, so my bloody login kdm deal doesnt work still
<markelhas> Admiral_Chicago: i've my printer installed on a kubuntu machine and i want to share it to another kubuntu machine and a windows machine too
<dave> i get the message "The greeter theme is corrupt:  The them does not contain definitions for the username/password entry element"  when I click ok, it says "There was an error loading the them and the default theme could not be loaded.  Attempting to start the standard greeter."  at this point, there is just a blank screen... I'm assuming the standard greeter doesn't work.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> are there kde 3.5.5 repos for edgy
<coreymon77> cause my friend has edgy but not 355
<coreymon77> he has 3.5.2
<dave> anyways, i have one idea for a solution... and your help will require minimal effort.  Simply go to the k menu, click settings, find the gnome login manager, and find the command for starting it.  This way i will be able to run it in the failsafe konsole that i am currently running.
<Whopper> yup
<twosouls82> handy that axel app for slow ftp servers.. why didn't I think of it earlier =)
<reldruh> hello
<reldruh> I'm trying to install the Serenity theme in kubuntu, but the only download I find at kde-look is a source download, rpm and ebuild. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<dave> please, someone just click the kmenu and figure out the command for me
<twosouls82> reldruh: use checkinstall to create a packae of your own.. that is if you can't find a package... read the README of it before use
<reldruh> twosouls82: thanks. I'll take a look at it now
<twosouls82> reldruh: goodluck.. it is dandy handy for UNOFFICIAL packages
<Admiral_Chicago> markelhas, sorry i'm not much of a printer perosn
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, i'm sorry i'm not on my KDE machine right now, i'm on GNOME
<dave> well, you can still assist me
<Admiral_Chicago> how is that?
<dave> its a gnome app that i'm looking for, not a kde
<triki> i might be able to
<triki> nm
<markelhas> Admiral_Chicago: i think with the link u gave me i'll manage to do it
<markelhas> Admiral_Chicago: thnks
<dave> i'd be able to tell you the exact name of the program i'm looking for, but i cant get into the gui
<reldruh> twosouls82: I feel dumb. A theme is just a package, huh? That's what I didn't get. I thought it was like a wallpaper, something I download, then apply in a preference dialog. But it has to be installed, just like any other package. I wonder why it wouldn't be in the repositories, though
<Admiral_Chicago> markelhas, no problem, there is great documentation, just google around or check out help.ubuntu.com
<MattSG> anyone know why I can't ping or connect to 192.168.0.*, even my gateway?
<dave> its just something along the lines of a login display manager
<MattSG> using a Broadcom wireless card
<triki> MattSG: what is your default gw ip ?
<jasin> How do I apply a kernel patch?
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, you are looking for gdm
<markelhas> Admiral_Chicago: resolved on kubuntu machine now going to try in windows machine
<twosouls82> reldruh: not every app that exists is being packed... what theme?
<Admiral_Chicago> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<reldruh> twosouls82: serenity
<jasin> kubuntu dont use gnome
<dave> i dont think its gdm
<triki> kdm
<dave> i have kubuntu and ubuntu installed
<dave> or kdm
<jasin> dave, why?
<Admiral_Chicago> dave, gdm and kdm are the log in managers
<dave> its this thing where you can alter the login window with different things
<dave> different themes that is
<twosouls82> reldruh: pm
<MattSG> default gateway IP is 192.168.0.1
<triki> kdm theme manager ?
<dave> and as for why i have both, sometimes i'm in a gnome mood, sometimes a kde mood
<triki> MattSG: what is the ip your wireless nic has ?
<triki> MattSG: do a ifconfig and see
<jasin> KDM (KDE Display Manager) is a graphical login interface for computers using Unix-like operating systems. It is the K Desktop Environment replacement for XDM, the default X display manager. KDM allows users to pick their session type on a per-login basis.
<reldruh> twosouls82: 'Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems'
<dave> really, just go to the k menu, go to settings, then find something called something along the lines of the login manager
<twosouls82> reldruh: you are not regged?
<reldruh> twosouls82: no
<twosouls82> :)
<jasin> ok, no one answered my question
<twosouls82> damn
<dave> you see, the problem started when i installed a login theme... it doesnt work i now realize
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> for edgy
<MattSG> 192.168.0.102, and my connection works fine, just not to other computers on the subnet.
<dave> so i need to find that program so i can change it back to the original
<dave> the original theme that is
<twosouls82> please do so, then I can guide you through... without spoiling the room
<triki> MattSG: you can ping default gw ?
<coreymon77> are the repos for kde 3.5.5 the same as the dapper ones posted on the kubuntu website
<twosouls82> ^- reldruh
<coreymon77> except you just change dapper to edgy
<dave> seriously, i'm just asking you to right click something in the k menu... why do i not have an answer yet?
<jasin> I dont like gnome
<MattSG> no, I can't ping it
<dave> jasin, what is your q, maybe i can take a whack at it
<jasin> ping 127.0.0.1
<jasin> How do I apply a kernel patch?
<triki> MattSG: type this 'route'
<triki> what do you get
<dave> oh, that i dont know
<dave> do you think you can freaking click a button for me? anyone?
<MattSG> ah, gateway *
<triki> try this
<Zamber> *click*
<triki> MattSG: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<jasin> I extract it to /usr/src ?
<triki> can you ping other system on the network ?
<dave> so how can i change my login themes via the console?
<marco_> kde software is really nice. I'm very impressed with kopete. Is very nice the personalisation of visual behavior
<jasin> I know I can use patch -p0 ?
<jasin> kde in kubuntu is faster then kde in other distros.
<triki> nah
<dave> now i have another question... why hasn't anyone answered my previous simple question?
<triki> ran perfectly in gentoo for me
<coreymon77> and im wondering about kde 3.5.5 in edgy
<coreymon77> as in
<coreymon77> how to get it
<jasin> core, use apt-get
<LjL> dave: because i've always done that from inside KDE (and i haven't done it that often anyway)?
<coreymon77> i know tha
<coreymon77> tbut i need the distros
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> the repos
<dave> can someone please find out what the command to run the gnome login display manager is for me?
<dave> all you have to do is this:
<MattSG> well, the default destination already had the right gateway
<coreymon77> jasin: i need the repos for it
<MattSG> it's the 192.168.0.0 destination that has * for a gateway. Is that how it's supposed to be?
<dave> open the k menu, go to settings, then find the thing that says login manager
<triki> MattSG: can you ping localhost or the ip of your wireless card ?
<jasin> corey, you ussing ubuntu breezy?
<coreymon77> jasin: no
<coreymon77> edgy
<hammer> hello
<jasin> oh, ok
<triki> MattSG: better yet also do 'sudo dhclient'
<niblets> I'm trying to get helix engine working in amarok, I have recompiled from sources, and installed RealPlayer, and set the proper paths, but it still comes up with the error "The Helix Engine requires the RealPlayer(tm) or HelixPlayer libraries to be installed. Please make sure one is installed, and adjust the paths in "Amarok Settings" -> "Engine""
<coreymon77> jasin: the ones on the kubuntu website are for dapper
<hammer> where is the sources list located?
<MattSG> I can ping myself
<coreymon77> hammer: /etc/apt
<dave> alright, i'm going to look elsewhere for help
<jasin> yeah, kubuntu is outdated
<triki> MattSG: how many routers do you have ?
<luca> hi everyone
<coreymon77> jasin: so what are the ones for edgy?
<luca> does anyone know why I cannot install libgl1-mesa-glx AND the other mesa packages (mesa, mesa-dri) at the same time?
<triki> MattSG: one wired to internet and another for wireless ?
<jasin> kubuntu comes with 2.6.17 kernel and its not even 686
<MattSG> I have an ethernet card, and a wireless card, yes. The ethernet cable is unpluged
<hammer> ok now i have to uncomment all of it right?
<jasin> 2.6.19 is stable
<kakalto> jasin; stable by the makers
<triki> MattSG: how many routers do you have ?
<MattSG> one router
<kakalto> linux distrobutions tend to have their own standards of what they call 'stable'
<mc__> how to remove a package when even dpkg --force-all --purge  does not work?
<triki> MattSG: so you get an ip from dhcp, but you can't ping gw or other machines on network
<jasin> Installing KDE on an Ubuntu system. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<larson9999> wine is back up for those who missed it :)  and there is a new version.  they update it every 7 minutes
<triki> MattSG: did you set the ip statically ?
<MattSG> disabling the other ethernet adapter fixed it
<christiane_> WTF?!? The speed over my wifi eth1 is about 120 kbit/s. Status on my WRT says 1Mbit/s nominal speed. I'm sitting 2 ft. away from the AP. When I switch to another OS it works with 54 Mbit (throughput 30 Mbit). What's wrong here?
<coreymon77> jasin: i have kde
<jasin> kakalto, all distros build off of the kernel developed by linus.
<triki> MattSG: nice !
<coreymon77> i want to upgrade
<kakalto> jasin: all _linux_ distros do, yes
<luca> anyone has any ideas? I do not have a graphic card functioning at the moment
<larson9999> what is a noexec kernell?: "Better support for noexec kernels"
<triki> luca: proper drivers installed ?
<rance> I need some help with a package management issue, if you apt-get install something that also installs dependencies, and you later uninstall the package, how do you go back and find out what packages were installed that you don't need anymore and get rid of those as well
<Zamber> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<luca> triki: I wonder if
<triki> modprobe and see
<kakalto> jasin: but what linus and the kernel devs call 'stable' for the kernel 2.6.19 is different from what, say, a distro might call stable
<triki> lsmod sorry
<Zamber> triki that packages - if unused are noticed by apt-get automaticly
<kakalto> jasin: hence in a distro like debian or gentoo, 2.6.19 kernel won't be "stable" for a while yett
<larson9999> rance, if they were installed for dependent reasons, uninstalling them will also uninstall the app that depended on them.  you can install without resolving dependencies but that's not for the weak hearted
<triki> ?
<jasin> kakalto, 2.6.19 is listed as stable on kernel.org
<luca> triki: video 0
<kakalto> jasin: yes. that's not disputed =)
<hammer> dam this is hard
<jasin> corey, like I orginally said, use apt-get
<Zamber> jasin stabile kernet don't equals stabile distro
<jasin> corey, try apt-get upgrade kde
<hammer> i open a term sudo kate and made adjustments says i cant change
<triki> luca: what kinda card you have ?
<hammer> sudo is root no?
<rance> well what I did was install kmplayer, and all its deps, now when I uninstalled kmplayer all the deps are still floating around, how do I find those after the fact
<jasin> Zamber, of course
<triki> hammer: yes
<luca> triki: Intel 85x
<kakalto> jasin: however, kernel 2.6.19, "stable", is in current ubuntu unstable - feisty
<galathalion> hammer: duper user do :>
<sbcl3> hello. i'm having a bit of a problem. K3B can't seem to process a CUE file that has multiple flac files and information about between-track gaps (for burning)
<PPAAUULL> Could someone tell me the command for glxgears so that it will give me a readout of the FPS?
<larson9999> rance, because those apps don't depend on kmplayer :)
<triki> luca: you're using kubuntu ?
<Zamber> rance go to adept or synaptic and in the description of the package you'll have the dependicies
<Zamber> or check on google
<rance> ok
<christiane_> PPAAUULL: -printps
<twosouls82> reldruh: :) I am bugging you again
<rance> that will work
<luca> triki: yes
<christiane_> PPAAUULL: -printfps
<PPAAUULL> ok thanks
<reldruh> twosouls82: Kopete crashed on me, give me one second?
<niblets> I'm trying to get helix engine working in amarok, I have recompiled from sources, and installed RealPlayer, and set the proper paths, but it still comes up with the error "The Helix Engine requires the RealPlayer(tm) or HelixPlayer libraries to be installed. Please make sure one is installed, and adjust the paths in "Amarok Settings" -> "Engine""
<Sanne> rance: for dependencies of packages you can also search on packages.ubuntu.com
<luca> triki: I tried foolishly to install the nvidia drivers, now I am in the cold :(
<jasin> kubuntu is not a distro though, ubuntu is technically not even a distro.
<Zamber> reldruh use gaim :p
<twosouls82> aye :)
<niblets> any ideas what to do?
<twosouls82> or a real app -> Konversation
<sbcl3> hello. i'm having a bit of a problem. K3B can't seem to process a CUE file that has multiple flac files and information about between-track gaps (for burning)
<twosouls82> =)
<larson9999> jasin, and wine is not an emulator!
<jasin> larson lol
<triki> luca: dell laptop ?
<Zamber> !RealPlayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<verbose> and gnu is not unix!
<luca> triki: ibm
<luca> triki: R50e
<rance> I know ubuntu is based on debian, but then so is Knoppix, buy why wouldnt the changes be significant enough to get to be a "distro"
<TheGateKeeper> who knows their way arouund iptables?
<niblets> thanks
<triki> luca: do this 'lspci |grep AGP'
<larson9999> and mac invented windows
<twosouls82> and a distro isn't Linux but GNU/Linux, based on the Linux kernel
<kakalto> Zamber: he tried following the RestrictedFormats guide, to no avail
<triki> see which model it is
<Zamber> kakalto oh
<larson9999> and COBOL is dead
<Zamber> so look on google ;P
<luca> triki: no output
<kakalto> Zamber: I've been trying te help him for a while =/
<jasin> kubuntu is a version of ubuntu not a distro.
<triki> luca: ok just do 'lspci'
<triki> look for video card
<jasin> kubuntu is a version of ubuntu its not a distro.
<kakalto> jasin: technically, yes. but for commonspeak, that complicates things when you're not debating that fact
<jba_> ciao a tutti
<triki> luca: 'lspci |grep VGA'
<Zamber_aw> xD
<MattSG> btw, anyone know why my tooltips are not disabling? Do I need to relogin or something?
<jba_> :)
<larson9999> i call it *buntu. pronounced 'star buntu'
<luca> triki: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<luca> !it jba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it jba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jba_> grazie!
<Zamber_aw> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Zamber_aw> :D
<jasin> xandros, knoppix, unbuntu,etc.. their all built off of debian.
<jasin> xandros, knoppix, ubuntu,etc.. their all built off of debian.
<jba_> ciao a tutti
<kakalto> jasin: you don't have to repeat yourself
<jba_> c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi con ATI 9700 su kubuntu
<luca> triki: any ideas? :(
<jba_> ?
<hammer> ok im confused here i try to switch user to be root and its not accepting my pw
<kakalto> hammer: sudo su?
<luca> jba: vai su #kubuntu-it o parla inglese! questo non  un canale italiano
<hammer> ill try that then
<jasin> A distro by definition is: A Linux distribution is a version of a Unix-like operating system for computers comprising of the Linux kernel, all or part of the GNU operating system, and assorted libraries and applications.
<hammer> i was trying just su and it also wouldnt accept pw
<notech> jasin: seems kubuntu fits that
<hammer> finally
<hammer> ty
<larson9999> jasin, so they are all distros then by definition
<kakalto> jasin: then by that definition, surely kubuntu is one then?
<Sanne> hammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jasin> notech, not really since its built off of ubuntu, ubuntu is the distro, but even that in its self is built off of debian its not a nos in its self.
<kakalto> jasin: ubuntu is a version of debian; therefore a distro
<kakalto> jasin: call it a subdistro, no-one really cares too much, and it's a bit off-topic
<jasin> kakalto, never said it wasn't.
<notech> jasin: doesn't matter what its built off of, its put together and has all the requirements
<jasin> katalto, you're the one that brought this up not I.
<larson9999> jasin, yes really.  by definition, specifically the one you quoted, they are all distrs.
<hammer> why doesnt kate work in term now
<notech> jasin: perhaps you should take your argument too places like distrowatch and see howw far you get
<kakalto> jasin: indeed, hence I'm trying to stop it
<larson9999> :)
<hammer> its stupid as norm user kate opens
<hammer> now as root itr dont
<jasin> notech, are you an op?
<Sanne> hammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sbcl3> i'm having a bit of a problem. K3B can't seem to process a CUE file that has multiple flac files and information about between-track gaps (for burning)
<notech> jasin: which has what to do with anything?
<jasin> notech, then what place do you have telling me what to do?
<triki1> luca: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<triki1> luca: hope that helps
<kakalto> jasin: this is getting nowhere
<kakalto> fast.
<hammer> root@AMD64:/home/hammer# kate
<Sanne> jasin: please don't be so aggressive
<hammer> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<hammer> Xlib: No protocol specifie
<jasin> notech, I am entitled to my opinions.
<notech> jasin: it was a suggestion since you do not even accept the definition you posted here
<jasin> Sanne, I am fine :)
<chimaera> since when are all those retards around, i wonder? call be elitist prick, but somehow teh channels where nicer when not everyone was using linux.
<hammer> well let us not forget that this is the net eh
<cloakable> Indeed
<chimaera> ahh, good point.
<jasin> hammer lol
<hammer> :)
<jasin> yeah, everyone's something their not.
<jasin> thats the net
<chimaera> hammer: btw, use kdesu to start up kate, like ein "kdesu kate" as user
<triki1> dude channels were werse when not so many people uses linux
<hammer> ok ill try that
<chimaera> well, i hung around at debian, debian-kde and teh like for years, was alays nice an cozy.
<chimaera> excuse the tehs. typos all around
<jasin> Sanne, I asked a very simple question about the linux kernel and you all started arguing with me? wtf??
<triki1> i always found ppl flaming if you asked a question that they knew
<Vladdy> hmm
<Sanne> jasin: I didn't argue with you, I just bade you to not be aggressive.
<Vladdy> is there a shortcut to send a screen to other screen (in dual screen config?)
<jasin> Sanne, katalto and notech did.
<max_> anyone use Beryl?
<Vladdy> trying to figure that out
<Vladdy> because I want to make OO.org impress put presentation on other screen
<notech> jasin: i just pointed out that you didn't agree with the definition you posted here, and suggested you take your argument of what's a distro to some place like distrowatch since, by you, they are wrong as well.
<Sanne> jasin: maybe you came around a bit too harsh regarding distro or not distro, and I also think it's a bit offtopic, since this is mainly a support channel. #kubuntu-offtopic may be a better place for such discussions.
<jasin> notech, I asked a question, thats it.
<jasin> Sanne, oh, so asking a question is harsh?
<chimaera> also, proving a point when noone wants to hear it s pretty, well, you know.
<jasin> Sanne, I doubt you even seen the question
<notech> jasin: i'm noot going to argue it since i wasn't here at the beginning, just seen you stating what was and what was not a distro
<jasin> Sanne, but whatever, you're all worthless .. you obviously know nothing about linux, my questions was very simple.
<fdoving> jasin: stop.
<Sanne> jasin: I didn't say that, please try to understand what I said. I really don't want to argue, sorry if I offended you. But you came around as agressive to me.
<chimaera> ...
<jasin> You people obviously know nothing about linux.
<notech> jasin: calling people names isn't too mature. you seem to just want to cause issues here
<jasin> Good bye
<christiane_> `iwlist eth1 scan` shows me "Quality=100/100  Signal level=-31 dBm" but speed doesn't exeed 1 or 2 Mbit/s. System load is 0.04 only. So any idea where to look?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i configure what my computer does when i press the power button?
<notech> the bios, if it has the options
<Vuen> no, i mean shutdown, suspend, hibernate
<chimaera> boays, no you let the uber-leet knowitall leave. we're doomed i say.
<Vuen> right now when i press power, it tries to shutdown and somehow fails
<Vuen> i'd like it to suspend instead
<notech> Vuen: i don't know, i never bother with those functions
<ScottA> Does anyone know how to install a program from a tar.bz2 file?
<Vuen> ScottA: is it binary? or source?
<max_> anyone use Beryl?
<Vuen> max: yep
<ScottA> I think its binary but it might be source.
<max_> is there anyway to make beryl the windows manager when you start, instead of having to run <beryl-manager>?
<Vuen> that's kindof important
<ScottA> is there a way I can find out?
<ScottA> hold on. I'll check
<Vuen> max_: yep. open kate, save a new file as ~/.kde/Autostart, and in it type:
<Vuen> #!/bin/bash
<Vuen> beryl-manager
<Vuen> then chmod 755 the file
<ScottA> I'm pretty sure its source actually.
<max_> what is chmod
<max_> 755
<ScottA> The program, or series of programs rather, is KOffice.
<Sanne> ScottA: are you sure that app is not in the repositories?
<ScottA> how can I find out?
<Vuen> max_: nevermind. open up konqueror, type ~/.kde/Autostart into the address bar
<Sanne> ScottA: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<ScottA> k
<Vuen> then right click, choose "Link to Application", then type beryl-manager as the name and the command to run
<Sanne> ScottA: (KOffice is most surely installable with apt/adept/synaptic)
<hammer> why does the font size go hudge when right clicking and selecting install?
<Vuen> ScottA: ah. just install koffice from synaptic
<chimaera> hammer: clicking where?
<Vuen> or adept
<ScottA> its not in adept.
<notech> tar jxvf, i believe
<twosouls82> have a nice evening ppl
<twosouls82> :)
<hammer> adept manager
<hammer> is it possible to change that to the synitcic one?
<max_> Vuen: where is link to application?
<chimaera> hammer: well, i also prefer synaptic, so just install and use it instead of adept
<Sanne> ScottA: koffice is in main, you can also check with: 'apt-cache search koffice'
<hammer> good idea
<hammer> :)
<marco_> what is mandriva and what are the main differences?
<hammer> mandriva is terrible
<rance> Does anyone know if there is a freebsd-games package for debian/ubuntu, there are some nifty little packages in there
<chimaera> marco_: mandriva is the community spin-off of mandrake linux.
<notech> no
<marco_> Why is it terrible?
<notech> mandrakke changed its name to mandriva when it joined with conectiva
<marco_> is it open-source?
<hammer> i dunno but i guess i shouldnt say that as im only going by my experience and personal opinions
<ScottA> thanx. I feel like an idiot
<hammer> so i take that back im sorry
<chimaera> ;)
<Sanne> ScottA: no need to :) Glad you found it.
<notech> marco_: its not, its just different. its an rpm based distro
<xenol> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<notech> marco_: and yes, open source
<marco_> It was just curiosity :) I feel very well with ubuntu
<chimaera> stick with it ;). i moved from debian to ubuntu and i'm no quite sure if i stay, but my lazyness heightens probability.
<hammer> wow this is gonna take some getting used to
<notech> marco_: best to try several distro's and use what best suits you
<hammer> switched from mepis6.0 and now have kubuntu 6.10 amd64 version
<marco_> Well. I am going to dowload a Live CD and see what I get
<hammer> seems nice
<hammer> marco live cd of what?
<marco_> Mandriva ?
<hammer> ahh ok
<Zamber_aw> Mandrivia is awful
<marco_> Why ?
<Zamber_aw> try xubuntu or kubuntu :P
<marco_> Visually?
<Zamber_aw> no
<Zamber_aw> it has a poor community
<notech> its not, they are just rambling
<Zamber_aw> :P
<notech> its just different
<chimaera> Zamber_aw:  can you back up such statements? it contains zero information..
<Zamber_aw> "just rambling" for the last couple of years xD
<ninHer> what does the people use for playing videopodcasts on ipods ?
<marco_> I'm using kubuntu. It's excelent. Lets see what mandriva has to offer
<hammer> if it has zerro information well that explains itself lol
<kakalto> it does give off a bit of a FUDding vibe, yeh
<kakalto> heheh
<rance> does anyone know of a way to print banners on continuous feed dot-matrix printers?  The program "banner" on freebsd does this, but I dont see a ubuntu equivalent
<Zamber_aw> marco_ if you take it that way - don't mind ;)
<chimaera> rance: afaik thde kde-printing system should be able to do this.
<marco_> Well, off course I wont erase kubuntu. It will run only on cd :) Live
<notech> marco_: good idea, as i said its best to try several asnd use what suits you, not what suits someone elsew
<notech> else
<hammer> im only kidding when i bash mandriva...i cant tell u anything fact wise and well im not 1 to bash anyone for anything anyways its all a matter of different strokes for different folks
<dm> Does anyone know an irc channel where I could ask about my slow wifi connection?
<rance> a very old version of mandrake was my first linux distro
<rance> with ubuntu I've finally been able to make a commitment. it comes closest to doing everything I want right out of the box, and the rest I can figure out
<ryanakca> dm: here? or in #ubuntu?
<hammer> libdvdcss2 or what ever isnt listed in packages
<hammer> thats not good i need that desperately
<Vladdy> rance: same here, but with kubuntu ;p
<Vladdy> i deleted windows shortly after on my other pc, first time i did that (on purpose..)
<rance> Vladdy: my devel desktop is kubuntu, and my home router is ubuntu LTS server
<marco_> well... it's good to explore :) But it's important to repeat, I'm really happy with kubuntu. It's going to be hard to change my ideas. But , just to explore, lets see what mandriva is
<dm> ryanakca:  The speed over my wifi eth1 is about 120 kbit/s. Status on my WRT says 1Mbit/s nominal speed. I'm sitting 2 ft. away from the AP. When I switch to another OS it works with 54 Mbit (throughput 30 Mbit). What's wrong here?
<rance> I havent used mandriva since they changed from mandrake
<Vladdy> rance: for my old server I used hardened lfs ;-)
<rance> I remember lfs
<ryanakca> dm: I have no clue about wireless, sorry... but many people in here do :)
<ryanakca> rance: lfs is still popular... linux from scratch...
<hammer> uh oh
<Vladdy> err
<rance> Yea I know, I was just remembering my last install at it
<Vladdy> lfs is near dead, clfs is still alive though :D
<CoffeeShock> dm: what does iwconfig eth1 tell you?
<dm> The driver is bcm43xx on a Broadcom 4311 card, firmware is installed via bcm43xx-fwcutter. `iwlist scan` shows "quality 100/100 -31 dbm". Why is it that slow?
<hammer> how can i get libdvdcss and libdvdcss2?
<rance> I learned alot from my lfs install
<Vladdy> seperated fork from lfs, clfs is cross compiled lfs, which means host and target doesn't have to be the same :O
<hammer> apt-get command failed :/
<kakalto> hammer: did you follow the RestrictedFormats guide?
<Vladdy> !mp3 > hammer
<marco_> Should I use ati official driver or stick with the one that came with kubuntu (6.10)?
<rance> well, im off
<kakalto> marco_: depends on what ati card you have
<luca> triki: thanks, I had to relocate but got your message!
<marco_> ati radeon 9550
<CoffeeShock> dm: hmm I had the bcm43xx driver running too, but for my config it was quite sloppy too ... Might have been the card though. what happens if you do a "sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 11"?
<dm> CoffeeShock: I'm on ethernet again, now. I'll switch back and brb ...
<CoffeeShock> okay
<ryanakca> marco_: the opensource 'ati' driver tends to work better than the 'fglrx' one...
<BluesKaj> kill cmds ?
<marco_> How can I know 3d acceleration is active?
<Vladdy> so true O_O
<Vladdy> fglrx sucks badly..
<hammer> im a little confused i uncommented everything infront of all the deb listed
* Vladdy just wishes ati would open their drivers, can't be in a worse state then generic gnu code :O
<judgen> Vladdy: why? its getting better for every release
<BluesKaj> direct rendering - yes ...means you have 3d accel
<kakalto> !ati > marco_
<marco_> tanks
<judgen> how come fonts in kubuntu looks soo bad when running gtk apps?
<Vladdy> it still took 5 months to get my video card working after it was released... while the specs had already been ready for a year
<CoffeeShock> judgen: its because you shouldnt be using gtk apps with kubuntu ;)
<kakalto> hammer: did you apt-get update?
<judgen> CoffeeShock: lol some apps dont have an qt frontend
<kakalto> hammer: sudo apt-get update, I mean
<Vladdy> not only that, there are perfectly good 2d open source drivers for my card, however ati won't give the ok, so they cannot be downloaded by anyone :S
<hammer> ill try that
<CoffeeShock> judgen: yea I know, just kidding. Fonts is my nemesis though cant help you much there
<hammer> i did apt-get
<judgen> Vladdy: AMD bought ATI and tehy are alot more friendly towards oss
<hammer> mabe i missed something ill try again
<Vladdy> we'll see, so far I still don't have source code for drivers for my ati card :O
<Sanne> hammer: you can try to set the option that non-kde apps should use kde fonts and themes.
<judgen> no card maker provides full source
<hammer> apperently i did it right
* Vladdy uses 'QtCurve' for Qt and GTK2 engine :-)
<hammer> how ya do that
<kakalto> hammer: you're after dvd support, aren't ya?
<Vladdy> quite nice theme
<hammer> yup
<kakalto> or did I get messed up?
<judgen> intel and S3 is close though only the DRM parts arent opensourced yet
<kakalto> ah good
<Vladdy> intel opened everything for their new card iirc
<hammer> i need libdvdcss and libdvdcss2
<b0nn> Hi all, Iveen bashing away at trying to get a working driver for my webcam.. on linux.. I have got to the point where I have essentially taken usb-skeleton.c and s/skel/ezcam, Now I am stuck, the sekeleton driver cycles through the interfaces looking for bulk in/out endpoints, but usbview tells me my device only has ISO IN endpoints
<judgen> Vladdy: they did not open it all, the DRM stuff is still closed just as the S3 cards
<Vladdy> O_O
<hammer> isnt there extra things to add to sources list there was when i ran mepis
<Vladdy> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Vladdy> seems to be a drm kernel module there
<CoffeeShock> dm: are you done with the testing yet?
<Vladdy> and the 3d gl driver..
<kakalto> hammer: when you say the apt-get command failed, what is the error?
<Vladdy> hammer: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<kakalto> hammer: the sources.list needs to have multiverse
<hammer> refers to another pacjkage or something
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: I'm actually tryin' to get my nickname back ;-)
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: But yes, I tested.
<soulrider> fdoving: you here? =/
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: rate is shown as 11 Mbit
<kakalto> hammer: pastebin your sources.list ?
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: okay ... but is there an actual change too?
<Vladdy> going to bed though, night
<flaccid> !vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3+SVN20051028-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 220 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Speed is 120 kbit.
<hammer> ok heres my sources list
<hammer> http://pastebin.ca/274762
<kakalto> !pastebin > hammer
<kakalto> woops =)
<hammer> i get the feeling im not doing something right
<hammer> its all good lol
<christiane_> kakalto: ;-)
<hammer> its sunday thats my excuse hehe
<Vladdy> hammer: have yo uever run "sudo apt-get update?  :P
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: aww thats weird then, maybe a "dmesg | grep bcm43xx" will give a hint what happenend at the moment of changing the rate
<kakalto> hammer: on lines 16 and 17, you need to add 'multiverse' on the end
<hammer> ya i did that
<kakalto> hammer: lines 16 and 17 show no multiverse
<hammer> ok
<kakalto> cool.
<hammer> how do i make it right just type multiverse there?
<kakalto> yup
<hammer> ok
<luca> triki: everything seems to function, thanks a lot!
<kakalto> space after universe and put multiverse
<triki1> awesome !
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Sorry, I forgot to mention: Trying to change the rate results in an error msg: "SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: hmm or was it rate 11M .... ill check ;)
<luca> uh sorry - have to keep my mouse in check :$
<kakalto> hammer: then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<Rob-West> can anyone mail me a free Kubuntu CD
<triki> lol
<Vladdy> lol
<soulrider> Rob-West: shipit.kubuntu.org
<ninHer> what does the people use for playing videopodcasts on ipods ?
<kakalto> Rob-West: dapper, sure ;-)
<Vladdy> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can identify  a partition ?
<Rob-West> i want Edgy
<soulrider> not with /dev/sdxx
<Vladdy> just burn it O_O
<triki> soulrider: fdisk -l
<kakalto> Rob-West: limited bandwidth, I guess?
<Rob-West> im having shit luck trying to download it
<Vladdy> you could try torrents
<triki> Rob-West: use torrent
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: Okay *acutally* the command goes like iwconfig eth1 rate 11M ...
<hammer> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<hammer> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<soulrider> triki: im using hte live CD right now
<hammer> those right?
<Rob-West> ill torrent the DVD then
<kakalto> hammer: yup.
<soulrider> how can i make it show the partitions on a specified disc ?
<kakalto> hammer now "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<triki> soulrider: fdisk -l will still work
<triki> from live cd you can access your hardware
<Vladdy> yep :O
#kubuntu 2007-12-03
<t4m1n0> how can I print ppt document so there is more than one slide on a list ?
<mks> joo this is in ingles
<skyfalcon866> how do i get 3d effects in kubuntu
<ardchoille> !es | mks
<ubotu> mks: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mks> ok gracias ;)
<ardchoille> skyfalcon866: You can use the composite manager included with kde or you can use compiz-fusion
<skyfalcon866> whats better
<ardchoille> !compiz | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> skyfalcon866: Only you can answer that. I like kcompmgr and dislike compiz
<skyfalcon866> can you zoom in
<skyfalcon866> in kcompmgr
<skyfalcon866> !kcompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcompmgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Sorry, it's kompmgr
<Xero> !kompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompmgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xero> well crap
<muimota__> I've been looking /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages and I haven't found anything helpfull
<ardchoille> muimota__: Would you know it if you found it?
<Radi01> !info kompmgr
<ubotu> Package kompmgr does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> Radi01: It's part of kde, it's not a package
<Radi01> oh
<muimota__> well I was looking for some kind of !error or somthng like taht I just have found a wrnig related with dhcp
<ardchoille> muimota__: You can do things like: grep fail /var/log/syslog
<skyfalcon866> is ubuntu faster than kubuntu
<Xero> skyfalcon866, GNOME is slightly lighter than KDE, but that doesn't make it better or faster.
<muimota__> ok, thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Learning the command line has its advantages :)
<muimota__> ardchoille:http://pastebin.ca/803986
<ardchoille> muimota__: You have a USB hard drive?
<Xero> My BIOS has problems with those.
<Xero> Makes me think I've bricked my PC.
<Xero> Oh noes. A r00t
<draik> Aaahhhh... The joys of having nobody call.
<muimota__> yes but right now it's not plugged in
<Radi01> lol draik  dsl ok today?
<Xero> Does anyone recommend flashing a new BIOS to this computer?
<ardchoille> muimota__: Is this a laptop?
<Xero> If so, what's a tool for doing it on Linux?
<draik> Radi01: I have learned to just laugh like a maniac when somone calls, if that counts.
<Radi01> haha
<muimota__> ardchoille: no is a P4 1,7ghz 512Mb desktop computer
<draik> ardchoille: I left our channel
<ardchoille> draik: ok
<Radi01> i just put the (you have dialed an un asigned number) on my answering machine.
<ardchoille> muimota__: Have you tried adding acpi=off to the kernel line of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<muimota__> no, I'll do it right now
<muimota__> acpi is for power saving no?
<draik> Ok? Now my cell phone just restarted at random.
<ardchoille> muimota__: What's happening is you are experiencing a hardware problem. Have you changed/added/remove hardware lately?
<draik> I hope that's not the new sign of a call coming into the house
<ardchoille> muimota__: It's some laptop features
 * ardchoille calls draik 
<ardchoille> :P
<muimota__> ardchoille:no, I haven't the computer worked really well till around Friday
 * draik has ardchoille in the crosshairs of his scope
<ardchoille> Eek!
<ardchoille> muimota__: Change anything around Friday?
<draik> Well, I'm going to logoff Konversation and return this half of the bit (yes bit, not byte) of data transfers.
<Radi01> lol
<muimota__> ardchoille no I haven't may an upgrade from kubuntu, all the software comes from kubuntu's repositories
<kendall> Hi.  Kubuntu n00b here.  When I get the error message "no plugin found to handle this resource (dvd://)", where can I go to get the plugin I need?
<Radi01> playing dvd?
<benpicco> kendall: you prophaly need libdvdcss
<kendall> trying to, yes.
<Radi01> ^
<Radi01> midibuntu
<kendall> ok, and where do I find that?
<Radi01> or what ver its called
<GrahamA> kendall: I assume it's a comercial encrypted DVD
<kendall> is it on my kubuntuinstall disc?
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<GrahamA> kendall: I have the .deb lemme find the link
<kendall> no, burned it myself
<GrahamA> Don't use medibuntu because it's horrificly slow.
<kendall> in winxp
<ardchoille> GrahamA: medibuntu is quite fast for me.
<kendall> Kaffeine Player
<GrahamA> Have you installed the kubuntu-restricted extras package
<GrahamA> ardchoille: You from the US?
<benpicco> try adding deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<GrahamA> kendall: Install that and libdvdread
<kendall> I just let it install all oon its own, GrahamA
<GrahamA> kendall: I don't mean as an option on first install, I mean go into adept and do it.
<GrahamA> ardchoille: I'm from the UK so maybe why but I only get about 20kbs from it.
<kendall> ok, remember, I'm a total n00b.  just booted about 5 minutes ago, for the first time from the HD.
<kendall> lemme go try ad find it
<GrahamA> kendall: k menu, system, adept manager
<kendall> yeah, found it
<GrahamA> Wonderful.
<Kr4t05> I need a GUI app that can convert m4a files to MP3.
<ardchoille> GrahamA: Ah,ok
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: Consider Konvertor
<GrahamA> I think...
<GrahamA> lemme check.
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: soundkonvertor
<GrahamA> You need to install some backends too.
<Kr4t05> Thanks
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: And consider converting them to ogg vorbis instead :)
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: Can't... :/
<kendall> ok, GrahamA, got adept open, and looking for the kubuntu-restricted extras package you mentioned, but don't see it on the list
<LjL> converting a comrpessed format to a compressed format? ugh
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: Is it for a music player or something?
<Kr4t05> Amarok, for some reason, bugs out when I try to sync oggs to my DAP.
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: Yeah.
<Kr4t05> Well, at the moment, I'm making backups.
<GrahamA> becacse it's called kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: What music player do you have?
<GrahamA> Does it actually support .ogg or won't amarok copy them over?
<Kr4t05> iAudio F2, and yes, I know it plays Oggs.
<Kr4t05> Amarok just won't copy them over.
<Kr4t05> It's a bug in the current build, I think.
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: How much space is it, is it good quality, price and would you recommend it?
<kendall> nothing on the list called kububtu-restricted-extras, or anything even remotely like it.  let me look around some more.
<GrahamA> kendall: You realise you can just type kubuntu into the search box and it'll show up in a much smaller list?
<kendall> do I need to "fetch updates"?
<GrahamA> Yes you do.
<kendall> ah, no, I hadn't figured that out, yet, thanks
<Kr4t05> F2 comes in two (three?) sizes, 2GB,4GB(8GB), Fairly decent player for under $200, has a photo and text view, and also has builtin mic and line-in recording.
<ardchoille> kendall: Updates is something you should check for and install on a daily basis.
<kendall> ok, I'll fetch away....
<kendall> daily?
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: Check Cowon's site.
<kendall> oh my.
<kendall> heehee
<GrahamA> No just when you're getting packages.
<GrahamA> Adept notifier automaticly does a check for upgradeable packages.
<ardchoille> Updates is something you should check for and install on a daily basis.
<GrahamA> It'll probably pop up after you check.
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: Could you link me please?
<ardchoille> GrahamA: I don't trust adept. it never shows updates until I manually do: sudo apt-get update
<Kr4t05> Adept Notifier bugs out when I run compiz.
<ardchoille> Then it pops up telling me there are updates
<ardchoille> But, by then I already know about them.
<GrahamA> ardchoille: That's odd...
<GrahamA> Works for me.
<Kr4t05> http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/iaudio/f2/ -- Has video support, but the transcode method is a bit obscure. I have to write a script for it using snippets from various forums.
<kendall> ok, I fetched, still no kubuntu-restricted anything on the list.....
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: A decent player, though.
<ardchoille> kendall: Whic release of kubuntu are you using?
<kendall> 7.04
<Kr4t05> To be honest... And this may get me skinned, but I kinda wish someone would hack up support for Zunes in the near future. :/
<ardchoille> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras Feisty
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-restricted-extras does not exist in feisty
<ardchoille> kendall: ^^ :)
<ardchoille> That's why
<Kr4t05> They look... decent, even for a Microsoft product.
<kendall> ok
<kendall> so, do I need to acquire that?
<Radi01> time for 7.10
<benpicco> you could upgrade to 7.10
<ardchoille> kendall: My advice is to upgrade to Gutsy or simply do without restricted extras. What exactly are you trying to do?
<kendall> shouldn't 7.04 be able to play a DVD?
<Radi01> geter done.
<kendall> well, for one, play a DVD, just as a test
<ardchoille> kendall: It can, I have been watching dvd's in kubuntu since Dapper
<ardchoille> kendall: You need to install some things..
<Radi01> vlc does
<kendall> 7.04 is "Feisty", then?
<kendall> ok, how do I know what to install, ardchoille?
<ardchoille> kendall: Yes, Feisty
<ardchoille> kendall: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3 libdvdnav4
<kendall> eek!
<Radi01> lol
<kendall> remember, total n00b
<ardchoille> kendall: You will also need libdvdcss2 but it's only available from the medibuntu repo, you need to use medibuntu
<GrahamA> kendall: You're on feisty?
<kendall> yes
<GrahamA> Install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kendall> there aren't any
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: Bearing in mind, the software that comes with that DAP is Windows-only and bad quality at that.
<GrahamA> DAP?
<rose> nick marie1116
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: MP3 Player
<GrahamA> Kr4t05: Eventually I'll get round to finding a Linux compatible non-Aplle MUSIC player.
<ardchoille> kendall: Open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libdvdread3 libdvdnav4
<kendall> ardchoille: , where do I enter that command, in adept?
<Kr4t05> GrahamA: Cowon and Archos are as good as you get, really.
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | kendall
<ubotu> kendall: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kr4t05> Sansa's are okay, too, but they lack a good bit.
<ardchoille> kendall: No, "open a terminal.."
<kendall> ah, thanks
<GrahamA> kendall: Do what ardchoille said and it'll work.
<benpicco> kendall: try sudo echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Radi01> cowen is a good player?
<kendall> ok, but where do I type in the command?
<Radi01> cowon
<kendall> ah
<kendall> terminal
<kendall> ok, lemme give it a go
<ardchoille> benpicco: First of all, that will fail, sudo doesn't handle redirection like that, Secondly, he also needs the medibuntu repo key
<Kr4t05> Radi01: Cowon is a company that makes media players. They're good players that boast "Linux support."
<Kr4t05> Even if it's an afterthough.
<ardchoille> mplayer is the best, IMHO
<Kr4t05> afterthought*
<Radi01> ah  which ones are good in kde besides Amarok
<Kr4t05> ardchoille: We're talking hardware players, portable devices.
<ardchoille> Kr4t05: Ah, ok
<Radi01> Amarok chokes too much.
<GrahamA> Amarok is hands down the best music player I've ever used.
<Kr4t05> Radi01: Um? I'm talking about MP3 players.
<GrahamA> Winamp barely holds a candle to it.
<Radi01> ya
<Kr4t05> Radi01: You could try JuK
<Radi01> oh ok
<Kr4t05> Or, maybe Exaile, but it's GTK.
<ardchoille> kendall: Let me know if you need further help :)
<Radi01> winamp stunk..aol took over.
<Kr4t05> Songbird is still prerelease, but it's coming along.
<ardchoille> Radi01: lol
<Radi01> snickers.
<ardchoille> Wow, the mozilla team really had "bird" brains, lol
<ardchoille> Firebird, Thunderbird, Songbird I wonder what the calendar will be named.
<Lunar_Lamp_> I'm following the instructions at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php - it has information for kdm, but I use gdm at the moment.  How can I configure GDM to start the KDE4 session, so I don't need to replace GDM?
<Radi01> afterbird
<Dragnslcr> ardchoille- Sunbird
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: Ah, figures
<Dragnslcr> At least that's the client, I think. Dunno if they'd name a server something else
<somekool> Lunar_Lamp_: let me know if you get it to work.... I had missing packages here, I could not complete the install
<ardchoille> They should release a suite with all the *bird apps and call it Nest
<ardchoille> Get it.. nest?
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Radi01> ya
 * ardchoille giggles
<Lunar_Lamp_> somekool, well, the install seems to be working ok, but I'm using kdm I decided.
<Lunar_Lamp_> Hmm, somekool, yes kdm-kde4 seems to have issues
<ardchoille> Of course it does, it's an rc.. yo should expect lots of issues
<Lunar_Lamp_> Not with being missing, but with being configured.
<Lunar_Lamp_> ardchoille, I was agreeing with somekool that a package has an issue. Don't get all defensive...
<Lunar_Lamp_> I'm now about to attempt to track down what's causing the issue
<ardchoille> hehe, defensive
<Radi01> lunar it was an explanation..was not hostile at all..calm down buddy.
<Lunar_Lamp_> Hmm, sorry, perhaps I just misinterpreted.
<Radi01> we are all learning this stuff..that happens..
<somekool> I was not talking about software issues in KDE4, but packaging issues with the deb files, packages were missing or something ...
<ardchoille> Most of what I learned about kubuntu was leanred right here i this channel by watching others. This channel rocks!
<ardchoille> Too bad I never learned how to type, lol
<see-g> hi ... without knowing too much about kubuntu 7.10's history, I've got a strange behavior here: After installing Kubuntu from the desktop-CD, the installation of GRUB to hd3 (changed from default: hd0) failed. When booting from the CD again, without changing any settings, I end up in a busybox...
<Radi01> I would rather learn linux than support buddy bill....any day.
<Lunar_Lamp_> somekool, yes, I don't have that issue, but there are problems (it appears) with the packaging of kdm-kde4 as the configure doesn't appear to work :-)
<ardchoille> Radi01: Indeed
<nosrednaekim> Lunar_Lamp_: you don't need that package.... and it seems to conflict with the normal kdm. and kubuntu depends on kdm.
<Radi01> Think of all the money I wasted..wow.
<nosrednaekim> and thats not good
<nosrednaekim> BBIAB
<Lunar_Lamp_> nosrednaekim, I don't have kde installed ;-)
<Lunar_Lamp_> (er, that is, normal kde - I have gnome from default ubuntu - I'm not coming from a kubuntu install)
<somekool> I am currently building my first .deb file and I am having little troubles. well, actually, I've went through all the necessary steps as far as the howto I followed is concerned. but the process gets interrupted because of linking errors ??? but it compiles with a regular ./configure;make .... is there -l flags to add somewhere? why I am getting linking errors like that? I've put all the necessary dependencies in control
<ardchoille> somekool: Tis may be a dumb question, but do you have all the necessary deps installed on your system?
<somekool> ardchoille: yes, cuz it compiles fine with a regular ./configure;make , like I said.
<ardchoille> A
<ardchoille> h
<somekool> and I had put all the depends in the control file
<somekool> it says not to modify the rules file for a regular compile
<somekool> i dont know why I am getting all these linking errors ... ??
<ardchoille> http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1862.html
<ardchoille> [Hardy Heron fixes existing features]
<somekool> I followed this
<somekool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<somekool> anyone would know why am I getting those linking errors?
<joey722> i tried to execute fop from php to generate pdf...... i used exec and system with no result... i found this article in french in wich they give a function to call fop as external program... i don't know how to make it work...please can you help me on that
<joey722> http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/263940-21-creation-fichier-avec#t101162
<kendall> ok, GrahamA and ardchoille, I'm wandering around looking for libdvdcss, and I've gome to the vlc website.  Would it be easier to just get the vlc player and install that?
<posingaspopular> kendall: vls is great for playing all sorts of codecs
<kendall> ok, so, yes?
<posingaspopular> yes
<kendall> thanks
<posingaspopular> np
<crackhead_25_> can anyone help me get my lacie external hard drive mounting in kubuntu? it was automounting fine last week. now it doesn't recognize. i'm sure there's data on it, though.
<LjL> kendall, i'm under the impression that you're considering downloading VLC from the site, but VLC is available from the repositories (universe, specifically), you can install it with just « sudo apt-get install vlc »
<ardchoille> kendall: Yes, try out vlc, it's quite nice.
<kendall> ah, ok, I'll try that, thank you, LjL
<kendall> thanks ardchoille.  I'll get the hang of this yet....
<GrahamA> I like Kaffeine better but whatever.
<ardchoille> kendall: If you find you still need to install libdvdcss2 and need a hand, I can help with medibuntu
<GrahamA> I'm gona go sleep.
<ardchoille> GrahamA: vlc is nice, but I can't use it.. it doesn't support closed captions. Everyone has their favourite :)
<kendall> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kendall> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kendall> perhaps I'm doing it wrong.....
<ardchoille> kendall: Close any other pm's that are open
<kendall> ok
<ardchoille> kendall: adept, synaptic, aptitude, etc are all front-ends to APT.. and only one of them can use the apt db at a time
<kendall> ok, it seems to be installing, now
<ardchoille> kendall: What is installing"
<ardchoille> ?
<kendall> ardchoille: , vlc player
<ardchoille> ok
<Radi01> nice  you will like it kendall
<kendall> thanks
<Radi01> plays most everything out of the box.
<kendall> good
<Radi01> Use that till you get to know the rest of player codec.
<kendall> my eventual plan is to have this box as a home entertainment media server/DVR
<kendall> got a lot of learning to do, though.....
<ardchoille> kendall: That's what I did with one of my computers.
<Kasplatt> what is the difference between the CD .iso and the .DVD iso ?
<kendall> nice
<kendall> ....and it'll be networked
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: the DVD has more packages on it.
<ardchoille> Kasplatt: The dvd iso is a compilation of the desktop and alternate cd's
<kendall> transfer iso images over the network, play them from the HD
<Kasplatt> ah okay , so the DVD is better ?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: I think it has more than that...
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Not according to the ubuntu article I read
<Kasplatt> or just filled with crap ?
<ardchoille> But, the article could have been wrong.
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: prettymuch :D
<Radi01> lo,  its not a windows cd
<Kasplatt> nosrednaekim better :P ?
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: i'd get the cd and insta;; what you need from there
<Kasplatt> ah okay hehe ;)
<ardchoille> Kasplatt: Anything on the dvd will also be in ther repos anyway
<Kasplatt> okay :)
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: it was my understanding that the DVD had a lot of extra packages... but I may be wrong.
<Kasplatt> you don't have a mirror for Faroe Islands for kubuntu ?? I remember xubuntu had ..
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: no biggie, it's all in the repos :)
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: if xubuntu did, yes, Kubuntu does.
<Kasplatt> I can't find it ...
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: hrm.... I think I read an article about you guys in the faroe islands on Linux.com
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: What they should release, IMHO, is a very small net install cd.. something like 100Mb just to get the system running and install the rest from the repos. But I guess that would increase the load on the repo servers.
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah, they don't want to do that.,,,, esp around a release date XD
<Radi01> yua
<Kasplatt> nosrednaekim what did it say ?
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Ah, right
<NickPresta> Any idea about the "no buffer space available" message when trying to resume a disk image after an expected power failure?
<scrubb2000> Could someone tell me what the console command is to check which groups a user belongs to?
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: something about your whole system is linux, and you have only satelite internet
<Kasplatt> our whole system ??
<ardchoille> scrubb2000: cat /etc/groups | grep <username_here>
<ardchoille> Oops, that's /etc/group
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: maybe it wasn't the Faroe Islands... never mind :D
<scrubb2000> ardchoille: "No such file or directory"....
<Kasplatt> cant find the faroese mirrors ..
<Kasplatt> nosrednaekim hehe okay
<ardchoille> scrubb2000: cat /etc/group | grep <username_here>
<Kasplatt> nosrednaekim is there any difference in any of the distros for each mirror ?
<Radi01> I often wondered that.
<kendall> hm.
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: shouldn't be... if its an official ubuntu mirror it'll have everything/.
<Kasplatt> okay
<nosrednaekim> ah... it was "New Caldonia "lol
<kendall> do I need to reboot after installing vlc?  I tried to start it up,  and it dumped me completely out of the desktop and restarted.....
<Kasplatt> kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso for normal pcs  . .right ?
<ardchoille> kendall: Shouldn't need a reboot for that, no
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: yup
<kendall> hm.
<Kasplatt> k
<kendall> ok, well I'm installing updates now, so I won't chance starting vlc 'til I'm done
<trillis> How can I get VLC to play videos that are streaming from webpages?
<ardchoille> kendall: reboots in Linux are rare
<kendall> so, I had my first crash, then?
<kendall> woohoo!
<Radi01> mozilla -vlc plugins trillis
<nosrednaekim> :D
 * trillis has had to reboot with linux 11 times in the last two days.
<amanda> Hi...
 * trillis runs
<nosrednaekim> trillis: why?
<trillis> Exercise. :-D.
<Radi01> lol
<kendall> good enuf reason.
<amanda> Is anyone here using VirtualBox? I'm trying to get my Lexmark printer working in a Windows VM
<Radi01> yout 2 much trillis.
<ardchoille> trillis: I'd guess that at least 10 of those reboots were unnecessary
<Kasplatt> trillis huhh ??
<nosrednaekim> amanda: you'll need to get the non OSE edition
<amanda> nosrednaekim: check
<nosrednaekim> amanda: you have that?
<amanda> yep
<trillis> Well, my wireless internet dies on me randomely, and the only way for some reason to get it to work again is rebooting.
<amanda> Not sure where to go from there
<kendall> I look forward to the day when the things you guys say aren't totally foreign to me.
<trillis> I'm right there with you kendall.
<ardchoille> kendall: hehe
<kendall> heh
<nosrednaekim> amanda: yeah. i'm not too familiar with USB and VB... I got it working in Vmware though..
<Radi01> Stick with it kendall it will come.
<trillis> So do I type sudo apt-get mozilla -vlc plugin?
<kendall> yeah, I intend to.
<amanda> trillis: You already tried "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" and/or "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"?
 * trillis blinks...
<nosrednaekim> trillis: yeah... the dbus one works for me :D
<kendall> glad I'm not the only n00b here.
<amanda> nosrednaekim: Might you point me to a good VMWare-on-Gutsy how-to?
<trillis> Hehe.
<trillis> I r nub.
<ardchoille> trillis: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<nosrednaekim> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<NickPresta> I recently lost power and my computer unexpected shut down. I now get a "no buffer space available" message from udev/uevent when booting up. Any ideas?
<mks>  http://pastebin.ca/804022
<trillis> I have vlc, but it doesnt want to play streaming videos for me.
<mks> ups si aki no era xD
<trillis> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Radi01> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kendall> looks like I needed to update a lot of stuff.....
<amanda> nosrednaekim: Thanks a lot
<scrubb2000> So I have a broken installation of XP on one of my partitions, and linux feels it has to check the disk every time it starts up, which takes forever because it uses dosfsck.  Can I get linux to stop checking this partition at startup somehow?
<Radi01> do it..(now).
<Radi01> lol
<nosrednaekim> scrubb2000: remove it from the fstab
<scrubb2000> nosrednaekim: how do I do that?
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * trillis despises mplayer
<kendall> so, in general, is there ever a time when I want to choose not to auto-update stuff?  I know that in WinXP, I chose not to install some stuff, unless I knew for certain it was needed for security or functionality.  Is there cases in kubuntu where I want to selectively not install updates?
<nosrednaekim> kendall: try not to do kernel updates..
<amanda> Thanks again, nosrednaekim. Peace
<kendall> ah
<kendall> good info
<nosrednaekim> unless something isn't working
<kendall> ok, well I'm not sure if I'm currently updating my kernel or not.
<kendall> we'll see.
<Radi01> ya good info...no wonder i had to re-install ubuntu 5 times.
<nwonknu> Are there instructions for configuring D-Link DWL-G132 (usb wireless network adapter using atheros chipset) ?
<Radi01> lol
<ardchoille> kendall: Usually the kernel won't update unless you do a dist-upgrade
<kendall> I just let the auto-updater go do it's thing.
<kendall> aha
<kendall> more good info.
<kendall> thanks
<kendall> so, is there a compelling reason to upgrade to 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> nwonknu: you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<Radi01> yes..better.
<kendall> or will 7.04 work for me?
 * trillis is using dapper
<nosrednaekim> kendall: 7.04 should be fine
<kendall> ok
<trillis> uhm..
<trillis> Installing that plugin didn't help me.
<Radi01> ?
<vbgunz> anyone know of a replacement player for quicktime movies in Konqueror? is there anything better than mplayer or xine or something more compatible? watching trailers on apple blow chunks :(
<nwonknu> nosrednaekim: yes, ndiswrapper, but are there detailed instructions?  How good in kubuntu's wireless support out of the box?
<ardchoille> kendall: Some advice. Thought a gui is good and easy, there are advantages to learning the command line, one of which is that the cli is the only thing you'll have left if xorg, kdm, or your desktop env breaks. The command line is fast and powerful, not to mentio easily scriptable.
<kendall> so, why the codenames?  Is 7.04 not descriptive enough?
<trillis> Mozilla still wants me to "Click here to download plugin" When trying to watch streaming vids.
<level1> Hi, kmail is refusing to retrieve some messages from my gmail account.  Usually it works, but sometimes it refuses to download the mail for a few days; it just acts as if there are no new messages.  I can see from gmail's web interface that the mails are there; but kmail won't download them
<nosrednaekim> nwonknu: not that good, but with ndiswrapper,it may work.
<Radi01> your useing dapper so i couldnt tell ya trillis..
<nosrednaekim> level1: POP or IMAP?
<trillis> :(
<kendall> thanks, ardchoille, I imagine I'll need to, yes.  But for now, I'm not anywhere ready for that.
<nwonknu> nosrednaekim: I got it working on opensuse, but it was a major pain.  Looking for an easier distro.
<Radi01> click and see what it wants trillis
<ardchoille> trillis: There was a recent article about a virus/worm going around that asked you to download a file in order to watch a video, I wouldn't trust it.
<somekool> i dont get it ... kdelibs4-dev  is for KDE 3 and kdelibs5-dev is for KDE 4 ????
<trillis> Mozilla can't find it anyway.
<nosrednaekim> nwonknu: well, if you use ndiswrapper, it shouldn't be too hard
<level1> nosrednaekim: POP3... I'm reluctant to convert to IMAP because I'm not sure if it will cause problems, and I will not have enough space to back up my emails for about a week
<Radi01> really? ardchoille?
<nosrednaekim> somekool: lol :D
<ardchoille> Radi01: Yes
<Radi01> linux virus?
 * trillis is using ubuntu 6.0something.
<nosrednaekim> level1: ah.. ok, POP is more reliable anyway,but no I have no clue. I've never had a problem like thta
<level1> trillis: 6.06?  ancient!
 * kendall feels superior to trillis
<Radi01> lol
<nwonknu> nosrednaekim: ok thanks.  sounds like it's the same basic deal I went through with the other distro.
<ardchoille> Radi01: A linux virus is not impossible, and won't do much harm, but I value my $HOME farmore than the rest of the system.
<somekool> nosrednaekim: anything smart to say ?
<level1> nosrednaekim: what's the advantage of IMAP?
<Radi01> Thanx i didnt know of that 1
<nosrednaekim> somekool: ummmm "it is how it is"
<dairien> Can someone help me with KNetworkManager please?
<kubuntunewbie> is it possible to attach a printer that is hosted from an xp machine?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: what is the problem?
<trillis> Well, I just bought a new comp from a University, and it didn't have an OS so I found an old CD of Kubuntu and was like... Hey...
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: yes... you need samba
<somekool> so that's how it is ?
<nosrednaekim> somekool: yuppers
<dairien> When I left click the icon on my dock, everything is greyed out and it says Device: No active device
<Radi01> cool trillis neat.
<kubuntunewbie> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 3750 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<trillis> Isn't there a way I can feed the link to VLC and have it play it?
<dairien> I am unable to connect wirelessly to my router although I connected yesterday to my friends after we installed kubuntu.
<level1> trillis: if you want, you can upgrade... I find that the newest stable ubuntu release is the most sane to use, contrary to the logic that old things are stable
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: is that served theu the apt-get thingey?
<trillis> I do I upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: you can get it from there, yes
 * trillis doesn't want to use gnome.
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nwonknu> Is there a best/easiest wireless network adapter (or chipset) for kubuntu?  native drivers?
<trillis> heheh
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | nwonknu
<ubotu> nwonknu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<trillis> I went through this yesterday.
<level1> !upgrade | trillis
<ubotu> trillis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<trillis> With the wireless problem, took me something like 19 hours to get my wireless usb working.
<nwonknu> nosrednaekim: thx
<nosrednaekim> dairien: delete all of the stuff out of your "/etc/network/interfaces" fine
<Radi01> dapper to gutsy is quite a trip.
<nosrednaekim> *file
<dairien> I just did that
<dairien> kdesu /etc/network/interfaces correct?
<trillis> Does it still look the same?
<dairien> yes
<nosrednaekim> dairien: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<nosrednaekim> then do a "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<kendall> ok, 'nother n00b question;  where do I look to see if I can see the other machines on the network (all XP)?
<level1> trillis: thats weird. theres no way to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10... you might be better off reinstalling
<trillis> Internet>Wireless Aisstant?
<nosrednaekim> kendall: you'll need samba for that.
<dairien> norsednaekim: I did that
<trillis> nvm
 * kendall sighs
<dairien> norsednaekim: Just now
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: i installed samba, where does it install to?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: just now what?
 * trillis would then have to spend another 19 hours trying to reconfigure his wireless usb adapter :(
<nosrednaekim> !samba | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dairien> norsednaekim: I just did sudo /etc/int.d/dbus restart
<level1> trillis: if your using ubuntu (as opposed to kubuntu), you can "get" kubuntu by simply installing kubuntu-desktop
<level1> trillis: what brand of wireless card is it?  in 7.10, the restricted drivers manager will help to autoconfigure wireless
<trillis> eh...
<dairien> norsednaekim: The only thing that happened is now it says my battery is not present even though I am not powered into the wall.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: yeah.... thats normal... don'tworry about that.
<dairien> norsednaekim: Okay, is there somthing else I should do?
<trillis> D-link DWA-130 Wirelss usb
<nosrednaekim> dairien: so your not connected via wireless right now?
<level1> trillis: personally, I'd upgrade; every time I've upgraded ubuntu I've been happier
<nosrednaekim> dairien: just to let you know,knetworkmanager is one of the most hated apps in kubuntu :D
<trillis> I'll upgrade later.
<level1> except for kmail... kmail still doesn't work for me
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: lol
 * trillis just wants to fight with vlc now
<dairien> norsednaekim: No I am not connected, I am using a different laptop to be on mIRC.
<dairien> norsednaekim: I'm sorry everyone hates KNetworkManager, I am new.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: does your AP use WPA encryption?
<trillis> Dairien: Me too :).
<nosrednaekim> *access point
<dairien> norsednaekim: Yesterday when I put kubuntu on my computer, KNetworkManager was running fine and it recognized all the wireless connection.
<espacious> dairien i use it a little tricky but works with m usb wirlees
<ardchoille> Is KNetworkManager only for laptops? I've never used it on any of my 11 PC's
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: only useful for laptops.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<dairien> norsednaekim: AP?
<nosrednaekim> access point
<nosrednaekim> wireless access point
<kendall> jeez, only 38% done with updates....
 * kendall sighs
<nosrednaekim> kendall: could be worse,....I have 26K dial up :D
<dairien> norsednaekim: The encryption type is WEP
<kendall> eek!
<kendall> seriously?
<Radi01> wow 26k?
 * kendall feels superior to nosrednaekim as well.....
<Radi01> I remember those days.
<trillis> How are you even chatting?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: ok, then we might be able to bypass knetworkmanager, grab the package "wlassistant"
<kendall> heh, you said "package"....
<dairien> norsednaekim: How do I do that?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: run "sudo apt-get install wlassistant"
<trillis> Radi01: Do you know if VLC has some sort of configuration in the preferences of vlc so I can feed it a link to the movie? Or am I dreaming?
<nosrednaekim> trillis: its possible......
<dairien> norsednaekim: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update to try with --fix-missing
<Radi01> not that i know of trillis/ its out of the box working
<dairien> norsednaekim: is what konsole said
<nosrednaekim> dairien: run "sudo apt-get update"
<kendall> hm?
<trillis> Dairien: K Menu>System>Konsole if you didn't know...
<nosrednaekim> trillis: he knows XD
<dairien> Yes, I have it bound to f12, thank you.
<trillis> Could you elaborate nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> trillis: on what?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: oh... now thats what I call a power user :D
<dairien> norsednaekim: Should I run WLAssistant now?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: run "sudo apt-get install wlassistant"
<dairien> norsednaekim: Done.
<trillis> You said it was possible for me to give VLC a link to watch the streaming video.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: now run "kdesudo wlassistant"
<Radi01> trillis/open vlc and copy paste link in play file
<nosrednaekim> trillis: I did? lol... too many people.. I'm not sure if its possible actually... try #vlc
<kendall> up to 48% updated!
<kendall> woohoo!
<dairien> norsednaekim: Command not found
<dairien> norsednaekim: I don't believe it installed correctly
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: i installed that program and what not to have xp read access but i still cant fig out how to mount a printer
<dairien> norsednaekim: I appear to have had some errors, do I need to be connected to the internet on the computer I am installing wlassistant?
<sam_> vlc
<nosrednaekim> dairien: yes :D
<dairien> norsednaekim: Okay, well that's the problem.
<nosrednaekim> heh :D
<dairien> norsednaekim: I cannot connect to my router, :x
<dairien> norsednaekim: I am talking to you on another laptop that is running windows.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: ah....not this sounds interesting :D
<nosrednaekim> *now
<trillis> #vlc is a dead channle...
<nosrednaekim> dairien: is it possible for you to take the encryption off temporarily?
<Radi01> : trillis/open vlc and copy paste link in play file
<dairien> norsednaekim: Yes I can, but the laptop doesn't even recognize a signal.
<trillis> It does nothing.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: not sure about that.... try running "iwconfig" and see what the name of the interface that is your wireless (whould be eth1 or wlan0,etc)
<dairien> eth1
<nosrednaekim> dairien: now run "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"
<nosrednaekim> and see if it gives you your router..
<kubuntunewbie> Could anyone please assist me in installing a printer that is networked over an xp machine???
<Radi01> trillis: you may have to play with firefox/edit/preferences/content/filetypes.
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: go intot system settings-> printers->add printer and select the type of printer to be samba (I believe)
<dairien> norsednaekim: yes it does
<dairien> norsednaekim: how do I connect to it?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: then all hope is not lost :D
<trillis> I don't see any filetypes in the Content section.
<nosrednaekim> dairien: its easiest if you take the encryption off
<dairien> norsednaekim: I have the address, ESSID, Protocol, Mode, Channel, and frequency
<Radi01> click the manage under file types trillis
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: i dont know how to find the address, any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: run "ipconfig" on the windows computer
<dairien> norsednaekim: Is there some sort of sudo command I can type to just connect to the router by typing in the ESSID and WEP Key?
<nosrednaekim> dairien: yes....
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: so i would use the ip that is assigned to the computer from the router?
<nosrednaekim> the ESSID part is easy...I forget how to do the key part
<dairien> norsednaekim: How do I just do the ESSID?
<nosrednaekim> the ESSID is "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID <your essid>"
<trillis> Radi01: I don't see any button, nor do I see anything that has to deal with filetypes. All I see however are boxes that tell me I should Enable Javascript, Block Popups and Warning me when a web trys to install something.
<Radi01> you have another version than i have/ anyways you may have to change the (open with) file in your fire fox.
<Radi01> just look around
<nosrednaekim> dairien: then. run "sudo iwconfig eth1 key <your key>" and finally "sudo dhclient eth1"
<dairien> norsednaekim: I think it worked.
<kendall> so, should I wait for all my updating to finish before installing samba?
<Radi01> yes
<nosrednaekim> dairien: try pinging google :D
<kendall> ok
<dairien> norsednaekim: You are god
<dairien> norsednaekim: I owe you
<Radi01> after you update re-boot and go from there
 * kendall taps his fingers impatiently.....
<kendall> ok
<nosrednaekim> I amnot god,god gave me gifts :D
<dairien> norsednaekim: If you ever need a website or some sort of graphic design of some sort e-mail dairien@gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> dairien: hey... kubuntu needs help with that right now :D
<Radi01> lol
<nosrednaekim> (and i'm dead serious)
<Kasplatt> some free burning software to burn my .iso do a CD ?
 * trillis twitches
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: on windows?
<Radi01> I know it was just how it looked.
<Kasplatt> yes
<nosrednaekim> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Kasplatt> it's not for me it's for a friend .
<nosrednaekim> Kasplatt: I forget the name..
<sstchur> When I try to run apt-get -f install, I get "
<sstchur> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<sstchur>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/scalable/emblems/emblem-mounted.svgz', which is also in package kde4base-data
<sstchur> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mrsno> Kasplatt infrarecorder
<trillis> Daemon tools?
<mrsno> small download
<Kasplatt> not mounting , burning
<sstchur> What is that?
<trillis> Nero?
<Kasplatt> mrsno infrarecorder ?
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: remove all previous KDE4 packages before install RC1
<dairien> norsednaekim: Thank you for your help.
<Kasplatt> trillis something free , he won't use windows after that so buying nero would be pointless
<mrsno> yep :) it works well, a clone almost of an old version of nero, without much of the crud you get in the newer versions of nero
 * trillis ywantorrentyawn
<sstchur> nosrednaekim: that's what I'm trying to do, but when I run apt-get remove kdelibs5 I get a an error saying I need to run apt-get -f install, which gives me the error I just mentioned
<Radi01> alacohol is better anyway nero stinks
<mrsno> the ubuntu wiki even has steps on burning, if they are new to it all
<sstchur> it's a vicious cycle!
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: ah...
<Kasplatt> thanks mrsno
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: heh... I had that problem once.... remove all other kde4 packages first.
<kendall> woohoo! 74% updated!
<Radi01> yahoo
<mrsno> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-5f36c46dbbdd2bd773ae1f5d361be66c6553babf Kasplatt fyi
<trillis> Hey God (nosrednaekim), any way you could help me with my vlc issue?
<nosrednaekim> thats just the DL..
<mrsno> your welcome
 * kendall taps fingers some more....
<Radi01> lol trillis
<nosrednaekim> trillis: I don't use VLC,sorry
<Radi01> be nice
<Kasplatt> mrsno I was just looking for the software :P
 * trillis <3 nosr
<mrsno> its linked in the first line of text :)
<nosrednaekim> dairien: you might want to get wlassistant to make that easier next time
<dairien> I am now
<dairien> Thank you
<sstchur> nosrednaekim: do you know which ones specifically?  I've tried kdebase-dev-kde4 and that failed also
<markus> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I don't know, I just messed around for a little bit and fixed it :D
<trillis> Well, when I try and use mplayer, whenever I try to full screen a video, it goes to 1fps.
<Radi01> kendall: you on dsl?
<Radi01> did it die?
<nosrednaekim> everyone is dead..
<Dr_Willis> die die die! :)
 * trillis cries
 * trillis yells at vlc for being mean
 * Dr_Willis has been playing crysis - lots of death there!
<trillis> Dr Willis, do you know anything about vlc?
<Dr_Willis> trillis ive never had any problems with vlc. I use it all the time inder linux and windows
<trillis> Think you could attempt to help me?
<Radi01> Dt_Willis trillis is on dapper.
<Dr_Willis> im on gutsy
<trillis> ...:(
<Dr_Willis> :) I dont recall any issues on it with dapper either.
<trillis> I'm trying to get it to stream movies.
<trillis> But it says no to me.
 * trillis whimpers...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. never messed with the streaming much.
 * nosrednaekim slaps trillis
<Dr_Willis> when i did stream movies.. they looked like poo.
<Radi01> mine dont..they are real clean
<trillis> Same.
<Dr_Willis> about like some of the crud ya see on that  shoutcast tv stuff
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine theres 1000+ settings ya can tweak with
<Dr_Willis> i was watching them in a browser. :)
<Radi01> shoutcast now has hq
<trillis> I'd post a link, but it's probably agains kubuntu rules.
<nosrednaekim> Dr_Willis: I think you are confusing content with quality ;)
<nosrednaekim> trillis: what is the movie?
<Dr_Willis> nosrednaekim i want quality adult videos! :0
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<trillis> last samurai :)
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<trillis> o_O
<somekool> try youtube
<trillis> You tube works fine.
<nosrednaekim> trillis: oh.... I see,I'm not sure you can stream a "real" video. I thinkit has to be a stream
<Dr_Willis> ive streamed .avi's with vlc befor
<Radi01> exactly
<level1> silent failure is so annoying... kmail is refusing to get messages from my gmail account, it just says "transmission from gmail complete, no new messages"
<level1> There seems to be a process called kio_pop3 that gets left behind, but killing it doesn't change anything
<draik> Hello all
<nosrednaekim> level1: thats very odd....it may be a probalem with your gmail pop settings
<Radi01> hey driak
<nosrednaekim> hey draik
<level1> nosrednaekim: hmmm... gmail doesn't give you very many options; mostly its just, what does gmail do with the messages after they are retrieved?
<draik> What software can I use to edit an AVI? I want to cut away parts from the beginning and end so that I am left with a short clip of the original AVI.
<draik> Hey nosrednaekim
<draik> Hey Radi01. My name is Draik :p
<Radi01> sry
<draik> Haha
<nosrednaekim> draik: avidemuz might be able to do it.
<nosrednaekim> *avidimux
<trillis> Dr.Willis: When I try to stream movies from a specific site, mozilla tells me I need to install a plugin.
<trillis> Dr_Willis *
<Radi01> draik ill get you a couple links to some cool software hang on
<draik> nosrednaekim: I use ffmpeg still for other things. avidimux removed it
<draik> Radi01: Thank you
<Dr_Willis> trillis you are trying to watch a video stream in vlc? or make your own stream?
<Dr_Willis> I use the mplayerfirefix plugin i think for most of mine
<Radi01> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives  try that
<trillis> trying to watcha  viodeo stream
<draik> trillis: I get the same thing. I thought I had kaffeine setup since Dapper to Edgy to Feisty. I guess it didn't transfer to Gutsy
<kendall> woohoo! 97 percent done!
<Radi01> avidimux didnt work?
<draik> Radi01: All I need now is a phone call and this DSL should start kicking and screaming of abuse
<Radi01> hahaha
<Radi01> 2 funny
<trillis> Radi01: Who's the link for?
<draik> Radi01: Ktorrent, Konversation and now Firefox
<Radi01> wow
<Dr_Willis> trillis what site you trying to watch anyway?
<trillis> watch-movies.net
<Radi01> id be on the phone with those cats about it
<posingaspopular> anyone know how to turn off the dictionary feature in konversation. it keeps trying to correct my spelling but only because it doesn't recognize 'konversation' as a valid word
<posingaspopular> highlights in red, gutsy gibbon btw
<trillis> uhg
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: You should be able to add any word to your dictionary
<nosrednaekim> posingaspopular: haha, can't you add it to the dictionary?
<draik> posingaspopular: I will trade you
<trillis> Damn...
<kendall> ah, now we're into the installing part of the updates....
<trillis> I just noticed that my video card isn't going to let me maximize videos.
<draik> How do I get the dictionary feature?
<Radi01> cool kendall
<trillis> I tried to maximize a youtube video at I got 2fps.
<ardchoille> trillis: lol
<Radi01> lol 2fps  darn
<trillis> I have an ati 16mb 3d card :(
<Kasplatt> lol
<Radi01> I have an 8 meg turbo 3d 4 sale.
<Minataku> Scaling is a 2D acceleration feature, however, with a YouTube video, it's likely done entirely in the flash player
<Kasplatt> I've seen that a lot of linux users got low-end comps
<trillis> Do you think it could be, because Kubuntu hates ATI?
<ardchoille> trillis: watch-movies.net ? I foresee a visit from the MPAA in your future :P
<Minataku> I'd recommend downloading the video and running it manually with something like XVideo
<trillis> MPAA?
<draik> ardchoille: kinda reminds me of tv-links.co.uk
<Radi01> lol ardchoille
<Minataku> Which even on lame cards will usually have hardware accelerated scaling
<ardchoille> draik: Yeah
<Radi01> iraa
<draik> tv-links.co.uk was a great site.
<Radi01> ya tv links got raided
<draik> :(
<trillis> I'm not doing anything illegal by watching them.
<Radi01> punks
<trillis> The site is by hosting them.
<ardchoille> trillis: Yes, the MPAA sues people who download movies like that.
<Dr_Willis> trillis tat site works for me. Its just using the Flash player.
<Kasplatt> ohh MPAA sounds like a bunch of idiotss .
<Radi01> they are.
<trillis> I don't dl movies though.
<posingaspopular> no i want to turn it off
<coreymon77> tv-links got shut down
<coreymon77> oh no
<coreymon77> the cria is worse
<Radi01> ya a month ago
<coreymon77> they shut down demonoid
<trillis> How can I get the flash player plugin then?
<posingaspopular> i have no idea how it got turned on, but i want it off
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<draik> Radi01: So it appears that I already had LIVES installed
<Kasplatt> Radi01 wouldnt that make the downloads go a little slower ?
<draik> *LiVES
<Radi01> cool lives is cool as avidemux
<draik> Now I'm told the video is too big
<draik> :(
<draik> Just not my end of the year
<Radi01> youll be ok d
<Radi01> I'll send benny hinn over to lay his hands on yur dsl.
<draik> Benny Hill???
<Kasplatt> mplayer
<Dr_Willis> Miss Cleo can drive out the Deamons! :0
<draik> Miss Cleo was the best scam IMO
<Radi01> ya miss cleo
<coreymon77> and the CRIA can drive out the deimos :P
<draik> Fake Jamaican accent and all
<Dr_Willis> 'Certified Psycic!'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Hizzle> trying to get my sound to work is really becoming an adventure like everything else
<Radi01> psycho
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<Minataku> :D
<draik> Then again, it was stupid people that believed in her and that the people on the other line were actually using tarot cards and not the cards in solitaire from the game they were playing during calls.
<Minataku> Any news on the other Amiga yet? Or is it still at the mercy of your wife's crap?
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_Willis> Minataku its in the garrage.. I may have a decent box for it now. :) got  a large collection of Xmas packing box's here.
<Minataku> Oooh, cool :D
<draik> "Oh yes chaild. I see an empty space in dat dere secun colum. Drag dat queen to da keen and score som poin's, mai chail'."
<trillis> how do I enable multiverse for the flash plugin?
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kasplatt> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kasplatt> kubuntu runs on ps3 .. right ? like a PPC edition ?
<Dr_Willis> Kasplatt thats what i hear. :)
<Kasplatt> or is KDE too heavy for it ?
<Kasplatt> ah okay , nice !
<Minataku> Ugh
<Dr_Willis> Given the Processing power of the PS3.. Id be amazed that any desktop would be too heavy for it.
<Minataku> Actually
<Minataku> The PS3's processor is a mess
<Minataku> It's a horrible design for general purpose tasks
<Dr_Willis> But it wasent designed for general purpose tasks. :) it was designed for porn.. err.. i mean games..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Minataku> It's really only good for heavy calculation, like massive scientific stuff
<Minataku> Wrong, actually
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> Bah! You and your downer attitude...
<Minataku> It's a partial PPC core with eight mass-vector units
<Dr_Willis> You are mad because it wont run CP/M !
<coreymon77> ps3 is a waste of money
<Minataku> It's completely inappropriate for everything but heavy scientific calculations and massive data processing
<Minataku> Last time I checked, nobody was waiting in line to buy "Amino Acid Binding: The Interactive Adventure"
<Minataku> Or for that matter, a PS3
<Dr_Willis> So it can handle Compiz fine then. :)
<Minataku> This generation's total failure
<Dr_Willis> Minataku that would be 'spore' :)
<Minataku> Actually, the chip itself is a bottleneck for everything
<coreymon77> and this generations great success = the wii!
<Minataku> And there's a separate graphics chip
<Dr_Willis> I like my Wii :)
<Minataku> So the CPU is basically used for absolutely nothing
<coreymon77> me too
<hdevalence> what does ksoftirqd do?
<coreymon77> the only worth while console of this generation
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 ps3 is nice too
<Minataku> No, it's not
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: didnt you just hear us go on about how its a complete waste of money and this generations biggest flop or a failure
<Dr_Willis> ultimate game station ---->  http://www.xgamestation.com/
<coreymon77> or=of*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Kasplatt> yes it is ... for games its awesome !
<Minataku> No, it's not.
<hdevalence> and besides, with the wii you can fold the protiens *yourself*!!!!
<Kasplatt> for linux it's pretty sucky .
<Minataku> It's a shame you can't see past your fanboyism.
<Kasplatt> Minataku yes it is .
<Kasplatt> I'm not a fanboy
<Minataku> I weep for the money you wasted.
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: it really isnt
<Kasplatt> I like the games for it
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: im a little ticked about ratchet being only on it
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: but other than that
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 for some purposes it isn't .
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: its a complete waste
<Kasplatt> ya the games are great , but it has some processing power that's useful in some situations .
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: games are crap
<Dr_Willis> Someone want to check    http://stage6.com/user/zeshika_kuku_ru/video/1216296/haruhi-candy-pop   see if the download-the-video link works? for some reason firefox is trying to load the download as a text file...
<Radi01> hackers  love ps3 processors
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 no they aren't .
<coreymon77> mario galaxy FTW
<Kasplatt> Radi01 yes
<Radi01> They made big news last week.
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 you seem to be a wii fanboy right now .
<Radi01> lol'
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: name me one good game other than ratchet
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77 im waiting for harvest moon. :)   The wife wa playing Bowling all day yesterday., and only knocked over the tv once.
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: not really, its just the only worthwhile system, i have a ps2 and its great
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: once again
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: name me one good game other than ratchet
<Kasplatt> coreymon77.. Little Big Planet, Call of Duty 3. and lots of others.
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know what 'rachet' is.
<Radi01> lol only once?
<Kasplatt> Ratchet and Clank..
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: both of those are crap
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 and why is that ?
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: dont even know what that planet game is
<draik> Is there an app for playing ISOs? Is there a way to mount it and put it on as an image drive?
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: and what are these lots of others
<Dr_Willis> I dont care much for the 3d platformers.
<Dr_Willis> !iso | draik
<ubotu> draik: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<draik> Kasplatt: Ratchet and Clank games are really good. I love their weapons
<Dr_Willis> draik you mount it and  access its contents is one way
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: that is the only thing im ticked about
<draik> Thank you Dr_Willis
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: but cot3, its just another fps
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: little big planet, wtf is that
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: and what are these lots of others?
<Dr_Willis> issue i have with most of the 3d platformers - is that the darn camera always seems to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.. :)
<bazhang_> there should be a ubuntu/kubuntu games channel
<Kasplatt> coreymon77, I happen to like Battlefield Bad Company, Resistance: FoM, Lair, GRAW2, Def Jam Icons. and others.
<Dr_Willis> I just perfer the Twisted Metal Car carnage fests...
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: once again, never heard of any of them
<Kasplatt> and Kane & Lynch
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: who and what?
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 okay, so you say all the ps3 games suck and you don't know any of the games . you seem smart.
<coreymon77> has anyone heard of any of these games
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> Here comes the fun police
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: trust me, if they were any good, i would know about it
<Minataku> Despite that nobody needs help right now
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: the fact that i dont means they are crao
<Dr_Willis> ive never played a ps3.. and i only got 2 games for the wii. :)
<coreymon77> ardchoille: hes right, if someone was looking for help, different story
<coreymon77> ardchoille: but for now, whats the big deal
<Minataku> My main console is an XBos360, and I also have my beloved Dreamcast
<Minataku> *XBox360
<bazhang_> help! linux broke my internets!
<Minataku> No it didn't.
<Kasplatt> there
<Minataku> You have been helped.
<Minataku> lol
<Kasplatt> lol
<Minataku> Now, back to the fun
<bazhang_> haha all fixed
<Dr_Willis> Minataku local used place has a oodle of Dreamcasts. :)
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Get one
<Radi01> Help: bill gates just got blue screened using linux.
<Minataku> You'll love it
<kendall> time to get samba
<Dr_Willis> Minataku i got one  with a few games  allready.  I wanted to get the amiga emulator going on it.. but never did  :)
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: also, the controller was the biggest failure ever, it doesnt even have a freaking rumble
<Minataku> Heh
 * Dr_Willis turns off rumble.
<Minataku> I've used an SNES emulator on my Dreamcast
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: sony tried to imitate the wiimote and failed miserably
<draik> Dr_Willis: sudo umount /mnt                right? I mounted it to /mnt/
<Kasplatt> coreymon77, if you buy the dualshock 3 you get rumble ...
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: if you buy a seperate controller, very nice
<Radi01> kendall: how goes it buddy.
<Kasplatt> coreymon77, they did not , they got 3d accelerometers , which only are for motion sensing, that skiing game uses it nicely.
<Dr_Willis> draik you could mount it anywhere you wanted.  make the dir first.. ie mkdir /media/ISOFILE    then mount to /media/ISOFILE
<draik> Dr_Willis: I chose /mnt/
<Minataku> Uh, the Wiimote has 3D accelerometers as well
<Minataku> They also have them in the nunchuck
<draik> Dr_Willis: To unmount it, I do       sudo umount /mnt/             right?
<Dr_Willis> draik bingo.
<Minataku> Various different tools can be used with the Wiimote, including a gun and a steering wheel
<Kasplatt> Minataku and an IR camera that find out which way it's turning by looking at an IR led bar.
<kendall> I'm learning, Radi01
<coreymon77> yup
<Minataku> All by just sticking the Wiimote into a plastic frame
<coreymon77> and virtual console=unlimited supply of games
<Radi01> cool
<Dr_Willis> the Question is... can I use the Wii Remote on my Linxu box!
<coreymon77> prob
<Minataku> Kasplatt: So it's bad because it does more than the PS3 controller?
<Minataku> Interesting.
<coreymon77> bluetooth mod
<Dr_Willis> Not seen  any info on doing that. yet. :)
<Minataku> I think you should take your fanboyism and toss it out the window.
<Kasplatt> Minataku, I never said it was bad
<draik> I just had a "UGH! Why won't you... oh wait, my fault" moment.
<Minataku> As for the Wiimote, I believe it CAN be used for other things
<draik> I was in /mnt/ in Yakuake and wondered why I coudn't umount
<coreymon77> external hd :P
<Kasplatt> I just said it that the ps3 controller isn't
<Minataku> Nintendo would certainly be smart to release the specs and info on it
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ytdW6Ys2A  - wii remote on a pc.
<Minataku> It would boost their sales even higher
<Minataku> Not that they particularly need that right now
<Minataku> lol
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: lets see the ps3 controller do that
<Kasplatt> Dr_Willis yay , I can connect my PS3 controller to the PC just fine.
<Minataku> Seeing as how the Wii can barely stay on the shelves
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: and hmm lets see, what is the most popular and most wanted gift this year
<Minataku> Whereas they can't get rid of the PS3s
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: the ps3?
<Kasplatt> Minataku it's cheap as hell
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: no, the wii!
<Minataku> They're like cardboard boxes full of crap
<Minataku> Uh, no, it's not
<Kasplatt> STOP BEING FANBOYS !
<Radi01> ya
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: ya, and the ps3 is way to freaking expensive
<Minataku> The cheap version is $50 more than the midrange 360
<Minataku> It lacks backwards compatibility
<Kasplatt> damnit , I'm defending the ps3, not bashing ur beloved fkn wii
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: umm, look whose talking
<Minataku> The expensive version is $50 MORE than the high-end 360
<coreymon77> and the wii is cheaper than them all
<Minataku> Kasplatt: And we're making valid points on why the PS3 is a complete and utter failure
<Kasplatt> I just ssaid that the wii is cheap as hell
<Minataku> The fact that it was designed first to push their latest failure format Blu-Ray
<Minataku> Which we all here HATE for obvious reasons
<Kasplatt> Minataku , saying that all the games suck does not make it a bad console , since your just bashing it without any background for doing that .
<Minataku> I haven't said that
<coreymon77> umm
<Kasplatt> Minataku blu-ray is great too
<Minataku> Typical fanboy, not even listening
<coreymon77> what else is a console used for
<Minataku> Okay, now I _know_ you're an idiot
<coreymon77> if the games are crap, what else good is the console
<Minataku> Kasplatt: I'd definitely recommend you give up
<Kasplatt> coreymon77 that's my point , they aren't !
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: yes they are
<Kasplatt> yeah I'm outnumbered, wii fanboys all round me
<Minataku> I wasn't even aware there WERE games for the PS3
<rafal> how to set LCD refresh rate?
<rafal> using KDEW
<rafal> KDE
<Minataku> There's, what, 5 total?
<Minataku> And they're all lame
<coreymon77> we're not even fanboys
<Kasplatt> Minataku more like 80
<coreymon77> we're just being realistic
<coreymon77> Kasplatt: ya, most of them ps2 games :P
<Minataku> rafal: The refresh is typically locked on an LCD, but check the graphics settings
<Minataku> coreymon77: Unless you got the cheap one
<Kasplatt> coreymon77, I'm talking about ps3 games here
<coreymon77> sure...
<Kasplatt> 60-80 or something like that
<Minataku> Also, I'm not a fanboy
<Minataku> I've got an XBox360
<Minataku> My little brother has a 360 and a Wii
 * Dr_Willis is too cheap.
<coreymon77> and i have a ps2
<Minataku> I've also got a Dreamcast
<coreymon77> which i really like
<Hizzle> I am trying to install alsa drivers so I can get my sound working typed make install after I complied it and got this in the terminal "install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied" anyone know how to fix it?
<coreymon77> and a genesis
<Minataku> I also play emulators of NES, SNES and Arcade games
 * Dr_Willis has a C64 thats inside a little Joystick
<Minataku> Hizzle: You have to use Sudo
<Kasplatt> oh that totally doesn't make you a fanboy , fyi I got a PS1 PS2, Nintendo64 NintendoDS ... so I can't be a fanboy , can I ?
<Minataku> *sudo
<Kasplatt> and a gameboy color !! :O!
<Hizzle> I am very new to all this is it sudo make install is what I type?
<Minataku> Considering you're completely batsh*t about the PS3
<ardchoille> If you cannot abide by the channel rules, namely !ot, please either refrain from posting or visit another channel :)
<Minataku> Hizzle: Correct
<Hizzle> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hizzle 'sudo make install' correct
<Minataku> ardchoille: Give it a rest, wannabe
<Pilot> I installed VMware6 and need to un-install it and install 5.  Anyone know how to get rid of 5?
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<rafal> Minataku: no
<Pilot> get rid of 6*
 * Dr_Willis goes back to reserching the wiimote under linux.
<Minataku> That's for emergencies only, ardchoille
<Hizzle> so what is sudo might I ask?
<Kasplatt> I play emulators too :)
<Minataku> Nice work on the abuse.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rafal> Minataku: I can have 50 58 or 60 refresh rate... on my LCD how to set it?  in kde prefferably.. or with some application? or in xorg conf?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: we suggest 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install'
<hdevalence> Dr_Willis: I think there's a kernel driver for it
<Minataku> Hizzle: sudo allows one to execute commands with a higher privliege level
<coreymon77> Hizzle: namely, as root
<Hizzle> ah ok
<Hizzle> thank you
<hdevalence> Dr_Willis: but you'd need to write your own software
<Dr_Willis> hdevalence aparently it is using a rather common chipset. :) its all the littel details that seem to be causing problems.
<Minataku> ardchoille: Also, I am stopping my discussion to help when it's requested
<Kasplatt> meh ,I'll just leave . I've heard enough of your ps3 bashing . bye :D
<Dr_Willis> hdevalence yep. Be nice for a MythTV box i think
<Minataku> rafal: Hm... I've never done it, so I don't know, actually
<Minataku> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Minataku> Hrm... that's not it
<Minataku> Say, nalioth, since you're here, do you know how to set the refresh on an LCD through KDE?
<Minataku> It MIGHT be in the XOrg config, but I'm not sure at all
<nalioth> Minataku: there is no such thing.
<ardchoille> lol
<nalioth> LCDs don't refresh
<Minataku> LCDs do have a refresh
<Minataku> They update the screen serially, one pixel at a time, ala CRTs
<Minataku> I know this as a fact because my graphics card sucks and I get tearing sometimes
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: system settings->monitor and display
<Minataku> rafal needs it, not me
<Minataku> I was just asking if anyone else knew because I didn't
<Minataku> nalioth: LCDs are not, however, susceptible to flicker
<pteague_work> any idea why i'd be getting an error trying to update to gutsy?
<flaccid> if lcds didn't refresh, i guess it would only be good for still photos :)
<Minataku> Since that's an artifact of the phosphor dimming without repeated restimulation
<NickPresta> pteague_work, which error are you getting?
<Minataku> Perhaps that's what you were thinking?
<nalioth> Minataku: i don't think the video configurators know anything about LCDs and refresh, because LCD refresh is not anything like CRT refresh
<Minataku> It's a similar phenomenon
<Minataku> The similarity is that the screen has to be redrawn from top to bottom so many times per second
<pteague_work> nm... think i found an issue with some of the extra items in my sources list
<Minataku> The difference is the reason this has to be done (Outside the reason, of course, that both need to update what's on the screen)
<kendall> so, after I install samba, should I be able to browse the network, and if so, how, or do I need to configure it extensively?
<pteague_work> kendall> you on a domain or just a windows network?
<kendall> windows network
<kendall> XP machines
<kendall> I can't even figure out how to open samba
<Minataku> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
 * kendall sighs
<Minataku> Try those links
<kendall> that's where I was
<kendall> ...am....
<kendall> ok, more reading, then
<kendall> thanks
<Minataku> The guides are there to help you. Don't be afraid to read them. :D
<Minataku> flaccid: If LCDs didn't refresh, they'd be completely useless
<Minataku> lol
<pteague_work> hmm... i can't find the computer name &/or domain/workgroup settings in my smb.conf ... then again i set those up when i set up the box's linux name & domain
<Minataku> They'd never display anything
<flaccid> fair enough
<Hizzle> tried installing the alsa packages had a few errors tried restarting and now kmix says mixer cannot be found
<coreymon> we like the moon
<Hizzle> did anyone see my msg up there about mixer cant be found not sure if it went through my internet is acting screwy
<Radi01> lcd refresh rates do not matter/ it is response time that matters.
<pteague_work> try reinstalling mixer &/or kmix ?
<kendall> howcome when I edit the samba config file, I cannot save it?
<ardchoille> kendall: You need to edit it with admin privs (sudo/kdesudo)
<jhutchins> !sudo | kendall
<ubotu> kendall: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kendall> ok
<jhutchins> !kdesu | kendall
<ubotu> kendall: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kendall> ack! info overload!
<kendall> heehee
<jhutchins> kendall: Yeah, well, just be glad I didn't dump http://tldp.org on ya.
<kendall> heh
<ubuntu_> #Kubuntu-es
<ardchoille> jhutchins: hehe
<nzk> How do I stop Kubuntu from reloading from a previous session?
<Radi01> cool site
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Handling
<kendall> is there a way I can right-click a file and choose to open it with root priv?
<kendall> never mind, found it
<ardchoille> kendall: kendall Are you using konqueror for file management?
<joseph> try as i might, i cannot play youtube videos
<joseph> i've reinstalled all the flash pkgs, to no avail
<joseph> and i've scanned for plugins in kongueror.
<kendall> I think so, ardchoille
<kendall> I got it, tho
<ardchoille> ok
<joseph> what should i do next to get flash to work?
<joseph> well, homestar works :P
<ardchoille> kendall: I wrote a nice service menu item and will share it with you if you want it. It makes editing files a little easier.
<joseph> bleh
<kendall> um, that may be a bit advanced for me yet.
<kendall> I'll keep it in mind, tho
<kendall> ok, after I edit the samba config file, how do I go about browsing the network?  what menu is it under?
<ardchoille> kendall: Type  samba:/  into the konqueror file manager ?
<kendall> aha
<ardchoille> kendall: It's a kio slave, similar to apt:/ man:/ and others
<kendall> uh.  right.  of course.
<kendall> (remember, n00b)
<ardchoille> kendall: Don't worry, you'll get all of this stuff :)
<kendall> I'm trying
<ardchoille> kendall: Our goal is to bring you out of "n00b: status
<theverant> hi.  My user is part of the scanner group, but I still need to sudo xsane for it to see my scanner - any ideas?
<ardchoille> kendall: Here's the service menu complete with instructions: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m4d48d1e2
<kendall> ok, thanks
<Radi01> cool
<ibilic> you know how you use Ctrl+C to terminate a program... how would you pause it?
<kendall> ok, I'm sorry. where in the konqueror file manager do I type that?  I keep getting errors...
<ardchoille> kendall: In the location bar
<kendall> ok, and do I need to be in the home folder?
<ardchoille> current location shouldn't matter
<ardchoille> kendall: What is the error? Protocol not supported?
<kendall> An error occurred while loading locate:samba:/:
<kendall> The file or folder  does not exist.
<ardchoille> kendall: Did you add a ":" to the end?
<ardchoille> samba:/
<kendall> no
<kendall> samba:/
<ardchoille> I wonder why it's searching for samba:/
<ardchoille> It seems to be doing "locate samba:/"
<kendall> in the locate bar it shows locate:samba:/
<ardchoille> kendall: Then I must be wrong, weird, that worked in Feisty
<kendall> I thought I was IN feisty....
<kendall> 7.04
<kendall> right?
<ardchoille> You are
 * kendall is confused....
<nosredna_ekim> kendall: you sure your entering "samba:/" in the right bar?
 * ardchoille is too
<ardchoille> nosredna_ekim: Thank you, for a minute I thought I was going crazy
<kendall> yeah, I think so.  it isn't the "filter" bar
<nosredna_ekim> kendall: oh <_<
<nosredna_ekim> kendall: you can always try "network:/"and select samba from there
<kendall> as I start to type in the locate baar, it starts trying to autocomplete by prefacing it with "http:/"
<nosredna_ekim> odd.
<ardchoille> kendall: ignore that
<kendall> ok
<ardchoille> kendall: It's doing the "http:/" in a drop down, correct?
<kendall> yes
<ardchoille> Yeah, ignore it
<kendall> ok.  still get the error, though
<ardchoille> kendall: Tr turning off web shortcuts for a moment: Settings > Configure Konqueror > Web Shortcuts
<ardchoille> I want to see if that is interferring
<kendall> uh...
<kendall> ok, gimme a sec
<kendall> ok, now I get a different error-
<kendall> Protocol not supported
<kendall> samba
<kendall> ....and for the record, it still did the dropdown thing....
<ardchoille> kendall: Ok, that won't work, then. Try typing in  network:/ and go to samba from there
<ardchoille> kendall: Did you install samba ?
<kendall> Protocol not supported
<kendall> network
<kendall> I think so, yes
<ardchoille> kendall: Ok, how about  system:/
<kendall> lemme go reenable web thingy's
<kendall> system works
<Ahmuck> good evening
<ardchoille> kendall: Then  system:/remote  should have samba in it
<kendall> samba shares?
<ardchoille> Yes
<kendall> koo
<ardchoille> Hi Ahmuck
<kendall> ok, kool, now I can see part of the network
<ardchoille> kendall: Sometimes given advice doesn't work because it's quite difficult to find two identical Linux boxes
<kendall> gotcha
<kendall> ok, now trying to access one of the computers, its asking for authentication info, (password), does that mean I still have some configuring to do in the config file (that computer doesn't use a password)
<BluesKaj> why does the cursor jump to the last letter in the last word in the google searchbar after an entry, it's very annoying when trying change wording in the middle of a phrase
<BluesKaj> and ids there a fix ?
<BluesKaj> is
<BluesKaj> kendall, if it's a windows pc , make sure the file/folder is setup to share
<Kr4t05> Okay... I have files, albums, even, that are in my collection, but don't show up in Amarok's collection manager. o.0
<kendall> it is
<Kr4t05> What's the deal?
<yola> hello!!
<kendall> ok, here's a new question-  using konversation, is there a way to join 2 irc networks?
<posingaspopular> kendall: yes
<posingaspopular> f7
<posingaspopular> then hit irc.oftc.net or whatever you want
<kendall> thank you, posingaspopular
<BluesKaj> kendall, have you tried using konq to browse to the windows pc by typing smb:/ in the addressbar
<kendall> um, no.  I only booted up for the first time tonight, so I'm afraid I'm a bit behind, BluesKaj
<adamonline45> Good evening... What should I use to manage my wireless interface?
<mot_> can anybody explain how 'screen' works
<BluesKaj> sacktime , nite all
<ardchoille> mot_: screen is way cool
<mot_> i know you can hit screen and start a new screen, then hit ctrl a+d to get out
<mot_> and then screen -x to resume
<mot_> but i don't understand how its different from just opening another console
<ardchoille> mot_: What do you need to know?
<mot_> well...
<mot_> how it's different from opening a new console
<ardchoille> mot_: If you do ctrl+alt+f1, you are just in one console, but if you use screen in that console, you can have lots of windows
<mot_> ah
<ardchoille> mot_: I run mutt (email), irssi (irc chat), elinks (web browser), bash (shell), mc (file manager) all in one screen on tty1
<ardchoille> mot_: There are weeks that go by when I don't even use xorg
<mot_> screen is predominantly used when not running x, yes?
<mot_> as in, when you're only running from console
<ardchoille> Well, I use it in konsole in kde too
<t3ch13> I'm getting ready to buy a new laptop and was wondering if anybody here knows how kubuntu works with the HP Pavilion DV9640 Laptop?
<dsmith_> zareason dot com
<dsmith_> system76 is another good place to go
<dsmith_> buy a machine with kubuntu installed already
<t3ch13> I need it to be a dual boot is the only thing
<dsmith_> they can do that as well
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> you may have issues with the new machines
<dsmith_> DV series is nice
<t3ch13> I have a ZE2315 but the power connector is flaky so I need a replacment and I've pretty much decided on the DV9640 because I need a 17 inch display
<dsmith_> eiher of the two other compnanies offer 17" screens
<dsmith_> aye, my zd7000 powerport went bad
<dsmith_> I went and bought (4) used hp 15" lappys from ebay
<dsmith_> ~200 each and fixed them myself
<dsmith_> all run fine
<t3ch13> Sad part on this one is my extended waranty expired 15 days ago lol
<dsmith_> ahhh that sux
<Xacarith> Is there any one who knows much about Samba's 'Configure - KDE control Module'
<t3ch13> And they wouldn't work with me. If I wasn't in collge working on my Bachelors degree I wouldn't have to worry about replacing it
<dsmith_> when I was in Sam's club otherday
<dsmith_> I booted Ubunt CD's on thier display models
<kendall> ardchoille: I can't seem to locate the folder to put editwith into
<kendall> the path you specify doesn't seem to exist
<kendall> .unless I'm an idiot....
<maduser> so create it
<kendall> (highly possible)
<kendall> um.
<maduser> um what?
<maduser> just use mkdir
<kendall> never created a folder yet.
<maduser> do you know unix?
<kendall> heh, no
<maduser> then use dolphin
<kendall> see, I knew you were gonna say something that meant absolutely nothing to me....
<kendall> lol
<lockd> I still prefer Konqueror over dolphin
<maduser> dolphin allows open as root
<kendall> here's the path I need-
<kendall> ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<kendall> I'm in the root folder
<maduser> then open it as root in dolphin
<maduser> in konqueror i needed to use the root shell to do root stuff with the files
<kendall> where's dolphin?
<maduser> do you know what dolphin is?
<Xacarith> Is there any one who knows much about Samba's 'Configure - KDE control Module' or how to set the server string
<kendall> I'm afraid not.
<maduser> are you new to this?
<kendall> I just booted kubuntu for the first time tonight, maduser
<kendall> very new, yes.
<maduser> never used linux?
<kendall> n00b, in the classic sense.
<maduser> well kubntu is a good starter
<kendall> heh, good!
<eean> good ender too
<kendall> anything more complicated than this would sink me!
<eean> ;)
<maduser> so go to kmenu, system and it should be right there
<lockd> it's good up until your a godlike expert.. I first used Gentoo. probably not the best decision
<maduser> my first was mandriva
<maduser> forced me to lean unix
<eean> Corel Linux. :P
<lockd> actually I used Core first
<lockd> Core, not Fedora Core or Corel
<eean> what's Core?
<lockd> some really obscure distro
<maduser> now that i know unix i can use any distro
<kendall> I don't have dolphin on my system menu.  am I broken?
<maduser> If you know Unix you could use any distro without major problems
<maduser> are you using 7.10
<kendall> no
<kendall> 7.04
<maduser> thsats why
<eean> then use konqueror
<kendall> oh
<kendall> heh
<maduser> lean unix my firend:)
<eean> kendall: but what are you trying to do?
<kendall> ok, so, creating a path in konqueror?
<eean> maduser: learn to spell :P
<kendall> I need to move a file to that path
<kendall> ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<kendall> but I can't find it
<xyphor> Xacarith - I'm not familiar with the KDE interface for samba, but I use samba a lot.  What are you trying to do?
<maduser> Random Fortune: There are two types of Linux developers - those who can spell, and those who can't. There is a constant pitched battle between the two. 	-- From one of the post-1.1.54 kernel update messages posted to c.o.l.a
<eean> kendall: well copy ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror into the URL bar
<kendall> ok
<maduser> thats was toatal random!!!
<eean> uh-huh ;)
<maduser> perfect timing
<kendall> The file or folder ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus does not exist.
<eean> thats why I said copy ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<eean> ;)
<kendall> uh
<ninjagambit> im new to linux and i have installed fedora 8 and running kde desktop Im thinking of changing to kubuntu
<kendall> ok
<eean> you there?
<Xacarith> Xyphor Get my computer on the network....  Well, it sorta was on it a bit, to where I could access other computers...  I left the computer idle for a bit while I was doing things, now I can't get on the network at all
<kendall> ok, yes
<ninjagambit> how do i get rid of all fedora stuff and install kubuntu
<lockd> ninjagambit: IMHO, apt is easier than rpm
<lockd> ninjagambit: you want to keep all your ~/ files?
<eean> kendall: you should be able to right click on a blank spot and select Create New
<ninjagambit> I dont have any files on there exept what come with install
<kendall> ok, thanks
<maduser> kendall are you running as root?
<lockd> ninjagambit: oh, then just use Kubuntu install disc and reformat/partition
<ninjagambit> ok thats what i needed to know
<eean> ninjagambit: well then its really easy. just boot up with a livecd to make sure it works.
<eean> a kubuntu livecd
<ninjagambit> is there a bit torrent for livecd
<eean> yes
<ninjagambit> i couldnt find it
<xyphor> Xacarith: oh, so you're trying to browse for SMB/CIFS shares on your kubuntu box?
<ardchoille> kendall: mkdir ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<ninjagambit> just install dvd
<kendall> I think so, maduser
<eean> you don't want the install dvd
<xyphor> Xacarith: I mean from your kubuntu box?
<eean> unless you have crappy internet
<Xacarith> xyphor Yes, but now i can't even find this computer, or any others on the network.
<kendall> thx, ardchoille
<ardchoille> kendall: yw
<eean> and yea, appears you can't torrent cd's
<kendall> I think I got it now
<eean> I'm sure the mirrors are plenty fast
<maduser> kendall are you trying to do somthing in a folder other then your home or desktop?
<ninjagambit> i can get ubuntu live cd
<kendall> whew.....
<ninjagambit> i think that is gnome right
<eean> yea you don't want that
<xyphor> Xacarith:  hmmm...never done that before.  unfortunately I don't have a samba share setup at home to test
<kendall> um, I don't honestly know, maduser
<eean> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php <-- just get it from one of the FTP mirrors
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: Are you looking for this? http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<eean> maduser: nah, kendall is just working in ~/
<xyphor> Xacarith: all my samba servers are at work
<kendall> I believe I got it sorted though, it seems to work.
<ninjagambit> i was looking for a torrent
<ninjagambit> for live cd
<eean> why o.o
<xyphor> Xacarith: have you changed anything recently?
<Xacarith> Xyphor I do know my settings for somethings keep getting changed.  My workgroup for example, it keeps getting changed back to 'workgroup' as well as my my server string getting changed to something else.
<kendall> I think I may need to rest my brain....
<maduser> why?
<Xacarith> xyphor just a bit ago, and finally got it on the network, but I lost it again while it was just sitting here...
<ninjagambit> ill just get it from there then
<eean> ninjagambit: pfft actually there are torrents for the livecds
<eean> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<eean> erk
<eean> rc
<eean> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xyphor> Xacarith: hmmm...that's definitely weird....hold on a sec
<eean> that one :)
<ninjagambit> i need the 86_64
<eean> look in http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<ninjagambit> i am
<eean> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: just FYI, the 64 bit version takes quite a bit more work to get it going, from what I have seen of others in this channel.
<kendall> maduser, I can't reply in your pm, I'm unregistered
<Xacarith> xyphor All I've changed though is putting things back to the defaults using the settings from another computer.  Yet things keep changing them selves  It's getting really annoying...
<kendall> but yes, winXP
<maduser> does this channel need some backround music?
<theverant> anyone know why I can't change colours in the Quanta+ editor?  They just reset back to default, they don't actually change when I press OK
<ardchoille> kendall: Might be a good idea to register, this channel is a vital resource
<kendall> no shite.
<ardchoille> hehe
<ninjagambit> ardchoille: how so?
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: It's just that I have seen 64bit users needing a lot more work on various things.
<ardchoille> flash for one
<xyphor> Xacarith: you may want to try smb4k.  It's a program I used to use a while ago that seemed pretty stable...it would automount shares and all that good stuff
<xyphor> Xacarith: again, I'm not sure what interface the stock kubuntu uses
<xyphor> Xacarith: (and I'm running in gnome at the moment)
<ninjagambit> on fedora 8 kde i had a nice menue editor you open it it shows all your applications then somehow it chaged to a crap interface where you couldnt see all the aplications that wasnt in your menu
<morphine> hey folks, when I try to launch strigidaemon it core dumps
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: kmenuedit ?
<ninjagambit> yeah
<Xacarith> xyphor I could never get things set up well in gnome  Like changing security levels from user to share  Then again I've never been able to get this computer to network right....
<eean> kmenuedit doesn't show apps now in the menu afaik
<ninjagambit> but i dont know what the menu edit i had before was
<xyphor> Xacarith: oh, I love KDE, I just happen in be in gnome right now.
<eean> ninjagambit: KUbuntu has something called add/remove programs, thats kind of close to what you described
<xyphor> Xacarith: smb4k is a KDE app...it gives you a network neighborhood type interface
<ninjagambit> not realy
<ninjagambit> you talking about pirut
<eean> dunno what pirut is
<ninjagambit> oh yeah ubuntu dosnt use that
<ninjagambit> its like yum
<ninjagambit> graphical
<eean> well ok, no I'm not ;)
<ninjagambit> thats what add/remove programs on mine iw
<ninjagambit> is
<eean> add/remove programs is a simple thing
<ninjagambit> ok
<Xacarith> I've never had so much trouble networking a computer before
<eean> the full install program is called Adept Manager
<eean> that lists everything and its brother
<xyphor> Xacarith: when you say "networking a computer", I'm assuming you mean browsing SMB/CIFS shares, correct?
<ninjagambit> i just want to edit the menue but i want to see programs appended to the menue and the ones that not
<ninjagambit> menu
<xyphor> Xacarith: this samba interface thing in the KDE control panel, are you clicking the administrator mode button?
<xyphor> Xacarith: that may be why your settings aren't getting saved
<Xacarith> I've networked many computers before, many OS, sept apple  Heck, I've gotten my other linux and windows talking to each other fully.  Ya, I'm in  admin mode  Can't even change them otherwise.  They save, but it's like I make a minor change to something and things get reset.
<ninjagambit> got disconected
<Dooood> ok to idle here?
<maduser> idle?
<Dooood> hang out
<theverant> Gah... I have to run sudo Quanta to change the color scheme?  What gives?  Anyone know what could be up?
<maduser> and chat?
<Dooood> without talking
<maduser> set your person as away
<Dooood> no, just hang out
<Dooood> ah
<maduser> so no one will try and contact you
<Dooood> ok
<Dooood|AFK> like that, or is there another way?
<xyphor> Xacarith: sorry, maybe someone else here can help.  I'm not running in kde mode now, so troubleshooting blindly isn't helping either one of us.
<Dooood|AFK> aha
<maduser> wtf?
<maduser> dooood?
<maduser> never mind
<maduser> didn't read the channel messages
<Dooood|AFK> so, if I set "away globally", can I change my nick back?
<maduser> your good
<Dooood> koo
<Dooood> nini
<Xacarith> Xyphor Well smb4k is seeing the network, but 'The list of servers could not be retrieved'  It looks like it's seeing my computer as the server as the server it couldn't connect to was the name of my computer....
<maduser> I got a s**** load of chem homework
<stdin> Dooood: don't change your nick on away
 * Xacarith sighs and goes to fiddle with things
<theverant> this is so stupid
<ninjagambit> ok say you have an application on your system and its installed but its not in your applications menu
<ninjagambit> how do you run the file
<ninjagambit> I can find the file
<stdin> add it to the menu if you want
<ninjagambit> i can look at all the contents but its just code
<maduser> all apps don't always have a GUI
<maduser> !GUI
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> so type the app in a shell
<Dr_Willis> 'its just code' :) heh heh
<maduser> like most linux/UNIX apps
<Dr_Willis> like most apps :)
<maduser> they should make ksimet compatable with neddiswrapper
<mikeooo> lol kubuntu keeps caching all the programs being installed during an upgrade
<mikeooo> up to 4.1gb used (cached)
<mikeooo> its like vista superfetch
<maduser> ouch
 * mikeooo wonders if it will break 6
<mikeooo> fastest upgrade ever though
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> thats linux
<maduser> but linux has its other problems
<mikeooo> detects my proc speed wrong though
<mikeooo> says its 3825.211 when its only at 3.4
<maduser> that i don't know
<mikeooo> don't think it matters though
<mikeooo> just makes it sound faster than it is
<maduser> i believe the main problem with linux is the users
<xyphor> the users?
<mikeooo> i think the main problem is the hardware and software vendors not supporting it 100%
<xyphor> ditto
<maduser> people are used to windows which makes computers so easy a retard could od it
<xyphor> true.
<maduser> in linux a retared cannot do it
<xyphor> but sholdn't that be the point of an OS?
<xyphor> to make things easy
<stdin> !ot | this is not the place to discuss this
<ubotu> this is not the place to discuss this: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<maduser> the simpler the OS the more problems it will have :end topic
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> thats the stupidest thing i've heard in a while :)
<mikeooo> heh cached physical memory seems to have leveled off at 6.8gb
<maduser> how?
<mikeooo> during an upgrade
<maduser> a compter that makes things simple makes choices for you
<maduser> that could result in problems
<mikeooo> like gnome?
<stdin> take it out of this channel
<mikeooo> so when kubuntu is caching stuff to physical memory will programs open instantly?
<flaccid> maduser: incorrect
<ardchoille> stdin: How did you become an ubuntu member? I need somewhere to start.
<flaccid> you are comparing apples to bannanas. look up UoD
<stdin> ardchoille: by helping out :)
<flaccid> generalisations are not a great way of arguing something, evidence is.
<ardchoille> stdin: Pfft, been doing that for years
<maduser> i got evidence
<xyphor> mikeooo: linux is probably swapping out infrequently used memory
<stdin> ardchoille: you can sort out the wiki for me
<flaccid> something simple has a smaller context which is different from something else you are comparing. something simple is less complex and usually have less variables..
<stdin> maduser, flaccid: can you take it to -offropic?
 * ardchoille takes a wild guess
<ardchoille> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<flaccid> nah no point in arguing
<stdin> s/r/t/
<Ahmuck> is there a way to sidescroll in openoffice.org with the middle mouse button?
<stdin> ardchoille: that's not exactly a practical document
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck ya mean a 'side to side mouse wheel'  button?
<stdin> ardchoille: best thing to do is help out where you can (and hang out in -devel)
<Ahmuck> well, the middle mouse button allows scrolling up and down.  i was hoping to use a key and the middle mouse button to scroll side to side
<stdin> ardchoille: and ask what you can do to help :)
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck ahh.. i thought you were refrering to those new mice that have tilt wheels.
<Ahmuck> like a mouse modifier key
 * Ahmuck wishes
<ardchoille> stdin: But I need to make the devs aware that I want to become a member, correct? Add my name to a list?
<Ahmuck> but the same principle
<Ahmuck> they make tilt wheels?
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, you just add your name to the agenda for the next meeting
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck yes they do.. but i hear they dont work very well under windows.. and they work even worse under linux.
<stdin> ardchoille: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Dr_Willis> They are aparentlyu done  in a bit nonstandard way.
<mike01> upgrade was successful :D
<mike01> using vesa driver though
<mike01> and when it boots its a black screen all the way to the login
<mike01> new kbfx is sweet though
<mike01> time to switch the drivers
<mike01> alright really weird problem...
<mike01> when i kill kdm i lose the video signal on my monitor
<mike01> on all terminals too the f key terminals
<mike01> have to restart it blind to be able to see anything again
<Dr_Willis> mike01 there used to be a bug with the ati cards/drivers/ You had to enable the 'always restart X server' feature in KDM to kick it in the head when you logged out.
<mike01> its an nvidia card 8800gt, but how do i enable that?
<mike01> hmmm maybe if i just switch the drivers and restart x it will work
<xyphor> Ahmuck: there's currently a feature request in for tilt mouse support in OO - http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=51202
<xyphor> Ahmuck: I know you're just looking for a keyboard modifier, but that feature would need to be implemented first
<xyphor> Ahmuck: and the mouse interface in KDE would need to have modifier support too
<xyphor> Ahmuck: basically, I wouldn't hold my breath ;-)
<Lynoure> Dr_Willis: by ati drivers you mean fglrx and not the driver named ati (which is the open source one)?
<Dr_Willis> actually i had issues with both. :)
<Dr_Willis> the 'ati'  driver - would lock up one way.. and 'fglrx' would lockup a different way.
<Dr_Willis> My 8800 nvidia card works very well for me.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: !!
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel !!!...!!!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Lynoure> Dr_Willis: oh, I was lucky then :)
<Dr_Willis> the issue was mainly in the last release for me.. dosent see m to be a issue for me under Gutsy any more
<Lynoure> Well, there has been issues with nvidia drivers too, closed and open ones. So mileages vary.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: got an 8800gt?
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I think a lot of the issues is also due to the chipsets on the MB.
<Dr_Willis> I got an 8800gtsXXX  :) from xforce (i think)(
<unix_infidel> loll, spending budget get a little higher?
<Dr_Willis> of course NOW the newer 8800's are out with more ram/faster clock.. and lower cost.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia seems to sort of be hitting their heads on a wall.. no real improvements in the 8800's it seems in a long time.. just little 'minor boosts' and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> It would be nice if they can get the cost a lot lower and the power needed a lot less.
 * unix_infidel needs to build a new box.
<Dr_Willis> I found one on sale cheaper then i could build - during the back to school sales.. its an ok box.  it will last me till next xmas.
<unix_infidel> i found a q6600 HP box for less than 600
<Dr_Willis> but ALLREADY i have to tune down the video settings for games.. crysis is a dog! :)
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel yep. found a decent gateway here for $600 or so.
<Dr_Willis> i couldent build an identical box that cheal.
<unix_infidel> and it came with little extras like card readers built in with a 19 inch LCD.
<Dr_Willis> True i would of built it a little diff.. 500gb hd instead of a 400, and so forth..   and i dont care for the case.. but  so what. :)
<unix_infidel> i still think prices will be available near december.
<Dr_Willis> And ive allredy tweaked it a little. Put in an extra fan for the system - that 8800 makes the heat. :) and i found a Sata DVD burner for $29 the other day
<Dr_Willis> that removed the ribbon cable and helped the airflow
<unix_infidel> ahh, you bought the gateway box and suped it up?
<Dr_Willis> just a little. :) a $300 video card. and some fans. heh
<Dr_Willis> in a year - the video card will be the most valueable part.
<unix_infidel> lol, thas a spensive box.
<Dr_Willis> Yep. seems i drag out the old ones.. untill a new box i get is like 10x the machine.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: yea i have it pretty bad.
<unix_infidel> my p4's mobo is gone :-)
<Ahmuck> xyphor: thx for the info
<mikeo1> it works!!!!!!!!
<mikeo1> got compiz fusion running with my 8800gt
<Ahmuck> it strikes me odd this has never been implemented.  it was a natural thing for me to look for side scrolling middle mouse modifier
<mikeo1> and the latest nvidia beta drivers 169. something
<mikeo1> now need to get dual monitors working\
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck its sort of a feature that often is more of a annoyance then a feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck the side-scrolling mice ive used are ALWAYS soo touchy - i side scroll when i dont want to.
<Ahmuck> Dr_Willis: it doesn't have to be side scrolling in the button,  an up/down scroll on the mouse with a keyboard modifier would work as well
<Ahmuck> and scrolling with the mouse button is slower than the arrow keys
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck heh.. imup to my neck in keyboard modifiers with compiz and all its 1000000+ features. :P
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck of course with my 2  wide screen monitors  - i rarely need to scroll sideways. :)
<sn00zer> hello all, earlier i had openoffice crash on me which in turn crashed x and had to ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x, now openoffice won't open, the splash screen pops up but the blue progress bar doesn't move at all and the program isn't listed in top, running in terminal yields the same results, any ideas?
<sub[t]rnl> when you run it in a terminal, do you see any gripes from the program?
<sub[t]rnl> or does it just hang
<sn00zer> invalid/uninitialized input device 169 but i've always seen that when i run just about any gui through the terminal
<sub[t]rnl> odd, might have to re install it
<sub[t]rnl> if nothing else works
<sn00zer> shouldn't there be a crash log somewhere with more info?
<NickPresta> !baddevice | sn00zer
<ubotu> sn00zer: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<sub[t]rnl> i would just re-install open office
<sn00zer> ok, thanks
<sub[t]rnl> and comment out some of the input devices in your xorg.conf to get rid of those error messages
<sub[t]rnl> like nickpresta directed
<sn00zer> ok
<kalorin> ok monitoring is turned off
<kalorin> that's enough of that
<kalorin> any idea's about what's going on?
<flaccid> with what kalorin
<kalorin> sorry wrong channel
<flaccid> np
<kalorin> got a database down
<flaccid> dang
<kalorin> getting to where I'm not really enjoying having a SAN anymore
<flaccid> lol
<kalorin> about 30 minutes ago, the filesystem the database was running off of just decided to be read only
<flaccid> send it to me then if you wanna get rid of it
 * kalorin shrugs helplessly
<flaccid> what OS ?
<kalorin> oh this is more about redhat EL3 and old drivers I suspect than anything
<kalorin> been trying to get off this box for a while
<flaccid> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys anyone here running feisty's kde with bery?
<Paddy_EIRE> press shift+backspace if you are
<Paddy_EIRE> then tell me what happens
<kirtan> How to Switch back to KDE default theme from Copiz Fusion
<stdin> kirtan: press Alt-F2 and put in "kwin --replace"
<flaccid> hows your qt apps going stdin?
<kirtan> thanks a lot stdin . :)
<kirtan> thanks you so much
<stdin> flaccid: it's on hold :p I'm working on getting PyKDE4 packaged and getting a svn version of KDE4 packaged. it's keeping me busy
<flaccid> sounds like work
<flaccid> maduser is trying to hack me its funny
<stdin> hack you?
<Paddy_EIRE> with an icepick
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<flaccid> um my ip
<flaccid> still waiting for security breach lol
<stdin> so get a cloak ;)
<flaccid> i don't need a cloak
<flaccid> i need some party balloons
<flaccid> script kiddies..
<stdin> I need sleep, doesn't mean I'm going to get it :p
<flaccid> lol
<muimota___> hi I need help wit my computer!
<flaccid> ok sure
<muimota___> it doesn't boot anymore without recoverymove
<muimota___> I don't find any info
<muimota___> and I am unable to diagnose the problem
<opensourcelab> helo der
<opensourcelab> jawa kw
<Lynoure> muimota___: You could start by telling the channel exactly what happens, with error messages, if any.
<flaccid> dang
<opensourcelab> dsds
<opensourcelab> anyone 2 caht
<opensourcelab> mga pota kamo
<devilsxrage> i need some help
<devilsxrage> im only use to the mIRC interface for windows this is all new to me im trying to connect to the bungie irc server
<maverick_> back then when i use to use windows i always moved my "My Documetns" folder which had all my settings and stuff to be saved in another partiton rather than the system's cause i aways formatted it a lot...can i move my Home folder to an ntfs mounted partition, this will cause trouble i know bt is there and alternative that would do the same job rather than BACKING UP evry now and then, cause i always forget to backup
<posingaspopular> maverick_: i think /home is ext3 but im not sure
<posingaspopular> but backing up your /home is relatively easy, so it shouldn't be a problem.
<GerrySly> yo, having some problems with amarok and mp3 support
<GerrySly> when I try to play an mp3 it updates the codecs etc. then says completed, then it says restart amarok, I quit then open up again and it repeats the same thing
<GerrySly> amarok, fresh install of kubuntu 7.10
<kraut> moin
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: i had the same issue.
<posingaspopular> how to fix....
<GerrySly> :)
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: look at this page and see if you can find a fix https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17981
<posingaspopular> it's been so long since I fixed the problem
<posingaspopular> or it feels like it
<GerrySly> alright I'll try it out now
<GerrySly> thanks posingaspopular, that got me to another stage of my problem, I can move forward :)
<posingaspopular> does it work?
<GerrySly> nope, but now it is spitting out the message, Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<posingaspopular> xine output?
<GerrySly> yar
<posingaspopular> that error?
<GerrySly> yup
<posingaspopular> ah i was in the middle of trying to fix that the other day when I dropped my speaker, which hit my power strip, landed on top of the power strip and caused me to reboot my computer
<posingaspopular> and when I booted it back it up, it was working, and it hasn't stopped working since
<GerrySly> hahaha
<GerrySly> that's gold
<posingaspopular> im not sure what the exact fix is, but that's my workaround
<GerrySly> heh I might try a reboot
<GerrySly> be right back
<posingaspopular> try just logging in and out
<GerrySly> ok
<DarkLegacy> Kubuntu rocks
<maduser> yeah
<posingaspopular> yea
<fildo> hey can i run the nvidia-glx pkg on gutsy compared to nvidia-glx-new
<kaankee> hi can anyone plz help me on how to set environment variables in kubuntu linux
<squarebottle> I turned my computer on, and now there's no sound. How can I manually start the sound server?
<flaccid> fildo: i believe so
<flaccid> remove and purge the package
<fildo> flaccid: i think thats a negative
<flaccid> then install nvidia-glx
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<ardchoille> fildo: yes, you can. I am running it on 11 boxes here
<fildo> ok.
<flaccid> its available sir
<squarebottle> Does anybody know how to start the arts sound server?
<ardchoille> kaankee: Put the variables in ~/.bashrc
<fildo> ok rebootus
<ardchoille> No need to reboot
<ardchoille> Too late
<flaccid> well i disagree
<flaccid> but yeah
<ardchoille> Reboot for a graphics driver install? Not needed
<flaccid> i've needed to reboot to get glx libs refreshed in past
<flaccid> no idea why..
<ardchoille> You only need to restart xorg: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid> thats what i thought
<flaccid> i've only needed to do this on ubuntu but
<ardchoille> That's the proper way, if it doesn't work, then you've done something wrong.
<squarebottle> ardchoille: You wouldn't happen to know how I'd start the aRTs sound server thing, would you?
<flaccid> i wouldn't say that at all. i know what im doing
<ardchoille> squarebottle: No, sorry, I don't use sound. Mine probably doesn't even work.
<ardchoille> flaccid: ok
<fildo> flaccid: negatory,
<fildo> using the glx driver also dose the same thing as nvidia-glx-new .. lets you login, and crashes and throws me back to login screen
<ardchoille> fildo: Anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<fildo> ill check
<flaccid> fildo: have you checked that you are using the right driver for your video card. just because it crashes doesn't conclude anything..
<flaccid> if both drivers are crashing then the problem is likely something else
<ariel>    $ /usr/bin/artsd -F 11 -S 4096 -a alsa -d -b 16 -s 10 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<flaccid> hectic
<fildo> brb dinner
<fildo> then ill attack this prob
<flaccid> cool
<kaankee> i am not able to find  ~/.bashrc file in kubuntu linux... may i know where it can be found
<luisbg_> I know it is a strange question but I must contact him for some Ubuntu related stuff... who is the project lead of Kubuntu?
<kaankee> where can i find  ~/.bashrc file??? is present by default or should we create it???
<stdin> kaankee: that should be there by default
<stdin> luisbg_: head in to #kubuntu-devel
<luisbg_> stdin, thanks
<phpcode> how can i get the stats (down-/up-load) on my kubuntu? (possible?)
<stdin> phpcode: install something like knetload
<GerrySly> could somebody help me out, I changed the sound on amarok to 5.1 but now it doesn't play at all, I went to change it back and there is no options at all, it's a clear combo box
<phpcode> stdin: ok, thx =D
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: back again?
<posingaspopular> how do you change the sound
<GerrySly> yeah back again :)
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: check alsamixer in konsole and see what you see in there
<GerrySly> ok
<GerrySly> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<GerrySly> hmm that's awkward
<posingaspopular> wait, alsa didn't open?
<GerrySly> didn't look like it, I am trying something now
<GerrySly> posingaspopular: how would I permanently mount a windows filesystem?
<GerrySly> everytime I restart my comp it unmounts the system
<GerrySly> I used mount /dev/sdb5 /media/windows -t ntfs
<llutz> GerrySly: add a line to /etc/fstab
<GerrySly> ok cheers
<posingaspopular> ah yea llutz got it for me
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: figure out that audio yet?
<GerrySly> no not yet
<House> this is getting on my nerves its been weeks i just feel talking about it in public
<House> i cant install themes. i get errors tell me if im doing this wrong . i download file then open Kcontrol and try to install a theme . and how the hell can u install akicker aswel :/ why they dont put a guide man in kde-look they give the products with no guide wt
<House> anybody?
<habdel> House: Is theme you are trying to install an archive ?
<House> ya
<habdel> House: and you are trying to install style theme, isn't ?
<House> i want to change this default look man , its good the look but i want it to be slicker
<posingaspopular> House: which release?
<House> i have kubuntu gutsy
<House> i just want to change this panel the color the look and the kicker ( K ) and how it looks inside when you press it ... also icons and fonts :S
<House> am i asking alot :(
<llutz> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<llutz> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<llutz> house ^^
<House> yes i just downloaded about 8 themes to tesst non can be installed
<llutz> House: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<habdel> House: Themes in kde have to be either compiled or installed using apt
<habdel> House: but icons, or fonts can be easily changed
<House> why isnt just double click
<House> or a program called Theme-installer why not make such thing for KDE
<llutz> House: feel free to code such app
<habdel> House: different theories :p .. however, you can find kubuntu packages very easily on the internet
<House> i thought Kubuntu shouldbe easier then Ubuntu , btw with ubuntu installing themse is very easy drag and release and its done
<House> what do you mean by compile?
<llutz> kubuntu uses KDE instead of Gnome, why should it be easier? it's just different
<House> should i extract the folder to somewere like .theme folder in home ? or osmething
<House> then it will locate it > so things are done manually o_0 ?
<kite> hello, everyone
<habdel> House: no, it is source code written in c++ and you have to compile it then install it
<House> il be damned this is KDE or HAR(DE)
<habdel> House: hehe, tell me which theme you are interested in ! maybe I can help you with that
<Pilot_> Pilot: please stop using my nickname, you are still keeping doing so for about 6 months
<kite> who know how to enable 3d support for ati mobile 7500
<House> =p vista
<Pilot_> Pilot: do something useful instead
<llutz> Pilot_: ghost him
<habdel> House: can you write down the link ?
<House> well its because this computer is for house and my family wants vista i dont want them to buy it i told them i can do it :)
<House> sure habdel
 * Pilot . o O (burn in hell)
<House> btw habdel do i need superkaramba?
<House> this is the link http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+makeover?content=43430
<habdel> House: no need unless you want some gadgets on your desktop
<habdel> House: ok then let's do it step by step, are you with me !
<habdel> House: first install kde-style-polyester using synaptic , or directly using command line "sudo apt -get install kde-style-polyester"
<House> doe
<House> done
<habdel> House: now go to systemsettings or kcontrol => appearance => Style
<GerrySly> posingaspopular: it seems that my sound is trying to go through my television card
<House> ok
<habdel> House: Polyester widget style from the drop down list
<House> yes
<House> applied
<tommy`> hello guys, I've problem with KDE, I can't add sound control on my tray applet
<habdel> House: if you want colored menu bar then you have to configure it, do you want that !
<House> i want my desktop to be like this http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-m3/m43430-3.png
<habdel> House: ok then, press the configure button on the right then select the following settings . General => Button Style: Glass button, Advance => menubar emphasis => custom color : "color youwant"
<House> wow
<House> but my important is the Panel down it looks terrible :S
<tommy`> habdel: can you help me with kmix please?
<habdel> House: that's an easy issue, just right click on the panel => appearance => Enable background image
<posingaspopular> ummm
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: wow
<habdel> tommy`: what exactly are trying to add ?
<posingaspopular> head desk right? i've never seen that, but try device manager and see if you can fix it in there
<tommy`> habdel: nothing particular, but after I restar my session, the Kmix icon disappear
<posingaspopular> kmenu->system-> Kubuntu device manager
<habdel> tommy`: if you try to run again, does it run ?
<GerrySly> cheers
<habdel> tommy`: I mean if your run kmix does it appear in your system tray ?
<GerrySly> hmm I don't have a device manager, just Device Database
<tommy`> habdel: yes, if I run, it appears,, but If I reboot it doesnt' on my tray
<posingaspopular> ah device database is the one you want
<GerrySly> yeah I went into that and it just went through, the test sound didn't play and it then sent some data to a server and shutdown
<habdel> tommy`: ok then you need to add to the autostart applications either by creating ~/.kde/Autostart/kmix.desktop or my by saving your current session
<House> im using emerald theme its easy to dothat habdel
<House> but the X maximize and minimize appear very very small
<habdel> House: it depends on the theme you are using, some you can configure
<posingaspopular> hmm that's not it GerrySly
<tommy`> habdel: how can I saving my session?
<posingaspopular> system settings->sound system
<posingaspopular> tab over to hardware
<GerrySly> the audio device is Auto Detect
<posingaspopular> there should be a dropbox
<posingaspopular> see if that you can change and detect
<habdel> tommy`: go to system settings => Advanced => session Manager
<GerrySly> which audio device, none of them sound right
<posingaspopular> or you might have to override the device location
<GerrySly> do I set it to the asounds.conf file I created?
<posingaspopular> hmm i duno
<habdel> tommy`: from the list of On login select your desired behavior
<posingaspopular> we're getting about my skill set here
<posingaspopular> GerrySly: you can try popping into the ubuntustudio chan and asking in there
<GerrySly> heh ok thanks anyway
<GerrySly> ok
<posingaspopular> they are prob. a million times better at this stuff than i am
<GerrySly> they'll help even through I'm using kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> yea of course
<posingaspopular> if it's an audio device, it's most likely a kernel issue anyway
<tommy`> habdel: I haven't that
<habdel> tommy`: ok then let's try the other approach, copy "/usr/share/applications/kde/kmix.desktop" to your ~/.kde/Autostart/ folder
<GerrySly> what was that command you told me to use posingaspopular?
<GerrySly> to check the sound card ?
<tommy`> habdel: I'ce copied that
<tommy`> I've*
<posingaspopular> lspci ?
<House> omg :( habdel
<House> my computer is small now like an ant
<habdel> tommy`: you can try it out rightnow, just logout then log in again .. no need to restart the system
<tommy`> I try to restart my session
<habdel> House: hehe, what have you done  !
<posingaspopular> alsamixer ?
<House> the minmize maximize close is small my firefox also
<House> i dont remember
<habdel> House: do you mean the buttons are small, or fonts ? or the resolution !
<House> the buttons
<House> my firefox the tabs look small also
<House> file edit view is small also
<House> the address bar is small the font also
<House> btw the panel change the background isnt enough , i want to change the whole look of it and the kicker aswell
<habdel> House: Those are gnome-settings related, have you run any gnome application
<tommy`> habdel: ok works
<habdel> House: if you mean the menu, then you need to install kbfx using synaptics
<habdel> tommy`:  glad to hear that ! enjoy
<tommy`> habdel: I've another question, why after reboot many application open on my KDE?
<habdel> tommy`:  It seems that you have a saved session which reloads every time you log in
<tommy`> habdel: can I delete it?
<habdel> tommy`: first, is the set of application the same  or does it change depending on what you had on the previous session
<habdel> application*
<tommy`> habdel: I don't understand sorry
<habdel> tommy`: ok .. the applications that start with kde, are they always the same everytime you log in ?
<tommy`> habdel: mmm on depends.... yesterday I've many "Ksudo" today Konversation, amarok, and damn skype
<habdel> tommy`: I see, so kde stores you previous session on the next log in
<tommy`> yeah
<tommy`> maybe
<habdel> tommy`:  what you need is to modify the settings of the session manager ! do you have kcontrol
<tommy`> habdel: I've check "start a new session" on Kcontrol (I mean, because my KDE language is not english)
<jussio1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<habdel> tommy`:  it should mean something close to "start empty session "
<posingaspopular> amarok can't take organize my songs, but it can transfer them to ipod... great
<tommy`> habdel: yes, I've checked that
<habdel> tommy`:  try it out ! log in and log out
 * posingaspopular heads off and hopes #kubuntu doesn't get too busy
<tommy`> habdel: ok I try immediately
<tommy`> habdel: damn :( kmix icon disappear
<habdel> tommy`: hehe, but the rest of applications are gone, aren't they?
<tommy`> habdel: yes habdel
<habdel> tommy`: check if kmix.desktop is still under ~/.kde/Autostart/
<tommy`> habdel: my god, neither yakuake works now :(
<habdel> tommy`: that what empty session means. However, you can tell kde to start them for you if you placed them under .kde/Autostart
<roland> hello
<tommy`> habdel: ../Autostart is empty
<roland> can somebody to help me
<roland> ?
<habdel> tommy`: I mean ~/.kde/Autostart ? is it empty
<tommy`> yes
<roland> i have problem with my kubuntu
<roland> 7.10
<roland> my ram usage is 94%, but my swap is 14-15% used
<habdel> tommy`: ok, which applications you want to start on your log in ? yakuake, kmix and others ?
<tommy`> habdel: yes
<roland> sorry for my english :S
<SSJ_GZ> roland: What is the problem?
<roland> SSJ_GZ: my ram usage is 94%, but my swap is 14-15% used
<roland> it is verry slow
<tommy`> habdel: yakuake and kmix are suff
<SSJ_GZ> roland: I mean, I don't unerstand why this is a problem :)
<SSJ_GZ> *understand
<habdel> tommy`: ok, do the following in konsole .  "cp /usr/share/applications/kde/kmix.desktop ~/.kde/Autostart"
<roland> SSJ_GZ: my pc: p4 1.7, 256mb ddr ram
<habdel> tommy`: also "cp /usr/share/applications/kde/yakuake.desktop ~/.kde/Autostart/
<tommy`> habdel: ok, I try to restart?
<habdel> tommy`: now you should have two files under ~/.kde/Autostart/, kmix.desktop and yakuake.desktop
<roland> when i start many aplications in one time, my pc is going to die... :S
<roland> for example: xmms player, firefox
<kpr> Wow..ancient piece of crud then, ain't it?
<tommy`> habdel: yes I've them
<habdel> tommy`: ok, try it out
<tommy`> I restart session
<roland> somebody?
<habdel> roland: KDE is a little too much for 256MB of RAM, maybe you should try xfce
<roland> realy?
<habdel> roland: or try to get red of firefox and use konqueror instead !
<roland> then i should try this? sudo apt-get install xfce?
<tommy`> habdel: ok now works all
<habdel> roland: in theory yes
<habdel> tommy`: good ;)
<tommy`> habdel: thanks my sensei
<habdel> tommy`: hehe, welcome naruto :p
<tommy`> habdel: hhaahahahha
<roland> thx, i will try it....
<tommy`> habdel: what's your favourite website for kde styling? kde-look.org?
<habdel> roland: good luck :D
<habdel> tommy`: yep, it is the best for kde. However, sometimes I compile from sources
<tommy`> habdel: I'm looking for a good style, so you have something prefered?
<habdel> tommy`: yep. domino style with edge configuration
 * habdel "looking for the style link"
<habdel> tommy`: this is the link http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Edge?content=67383
<habdel> tommy`: and this is a screenshot of my desktop http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Edgy+Edge+?content=68075
<tommy`> habdel: very good!!
<tommy`> habdel:  I try to add those styles
<habdel> tommy`: good luck, you will need it ;)
<SatManUK> what program do you recomend for opening .daa archives? (it seems to be some kind of DVD Avi Archive
<Neoxeekhrobe> Guys, I have enabled mouse keys(CTRL+SHIFT+NUMLOCK), how can I speed up move movement. Its very slow?
<Neoxeekhrobe> mouse movement, that is.
<gideon_> hello ;)
<GradeFPoultry> !linux-swap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-swap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GradeFPoultry> !qtparted error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted error - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GradeFPoultry> Gau/
<GradeFPoultry> >_>
<GradeFPoultry> Gay.
<SatManUK> GradeFPoultry: wassup?
<GradeFPoultry> Heh, nothing.
<SatManUK> ok..
<GradeFPoultry> Just new to Linux and trying to repartition...
<GradeFPoultry> Not working out...
<SatManUK> use auto repartition
<SatManUK> it works better than manual
<GradeFPoultry> Ah, but I want to keep my Windows XP files.
<GradeFPoultry> #debian
<SatManUK> thats why i said use auto repartition it shrinks windows
<GradeFPoultry> Woops >_>
<GradeFPoultry> Oh really?
<SatManUK> to make the partition
<SatManUK> are you installing debian or kubunu?
<SatManUK> if your installing Kubuntu from the livd cd it should solve your problems.
<GradeFPoultry> I'm running Kubuntu right now, but I'd like to end up in Debian.
<GradeFPoultry> I just have the Kubuntu .iso burned to a DVDR.
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<GradeFPoultry> Hello.
<GradeFPoultry> MOTD [<server>]
<GradeFPoultry> =p
<zecke1989> moin
<ubuntu_> Okay, I'm using the auto partition.
<GradeFPoultry> It's taking a long ass time.
<GradeFPoultry> 0% =|
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: how big is your drive?
<GradeFPoultry> 230 Gigs.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: yep thats a fair chunk to format
<GradeFPoultry> =P
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: is it SATA or PATA?
<GradeFPoultry> SATA.
<lovre> does any1 know how to fix the tray icon problem? my icons that are supposed be in tray often float around on desktop...
<GradeFPoultry> My progress bar is still at 0%...should I be concerned?
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: you on a desktop or laptop?
<GradeFPoultry> Desktop.
<GradeFPoultry> Eh, should I be typing ActionParsnip: before everything I say to you?
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: it just makes it highlight but isnt essential
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: use tab to autocomplete the name too
<GradeFPoultry> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: is your hard drive light flashing / on?
<GradeFPoultry> Yes.
<GradeFPoultry> Oh...apparantly it finished o_O
<GradeFPoultry> Who am I? =D
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: yeah type your name in and stuff like that, you are creating a user
<GradeFPoultry> I know.
<GradeFPoultry> Heh.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: all good so far?
<GradeFPoultry> Fine.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: do you have a wireless NIC in this system?
<GradeFPoultry> Nope.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: cool
<GradeFPoultry> What's an easy way to transfer my windows files over to Kubuntu? Online file storage?
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: if you are on the same network you can simply share the folder on the Windows system and access them from your KUbuntu box :D
<GradeFPoultry> Oh, yay =D
<GradeFPoultry> Kopete always crashes when I try to connect to MSN :'(
<GradeFPoultry> I guess I'll get Pidgin.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: if youonly use msn try aMSN
<GradeFPoultry> Nah, I use AIM/MSN/Yahoo.
<ActionParsnip> GradeFPoultry: then pidgin is definitely the way
<GradeFPoultry> =P
<GradeFPoultry> Time to reboot.
<GradeFPoultry> Hopefully all my XP files are still there.
<GradeFPoultry> See everyone in a mo'.
<Gast174> Wie und wo kann man einstellen, dass sich der Benutzer automatisch anmeldet?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how can i enable automount within kde ?
<gsuveg> if i plug a cd i would like mount cd if i plug it in
<sebby> hi
<sebby> 2 all
<sebby> i have a question , i`m tryind to install wine on my kubuntu and fails and in past worked with "sudo apt get install wine
<sebby> annyone knows why>
<sebby> ?
<bentob0x> anyway to bring back Konqueror as filemanager istead of Dull-phin?
<stdin> !dolphin | bentob0x
<ubotu> bentob0x: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<bentob0x> thx stdin
<bentob0x> just bring back the side tree view in Dolphin and it might cut it
<Whiteheat> hi - how do you stop the one click opeining of files in konqueror - used to be an option in konq config - cant find it anymore
<sebby> i have a question , i`m trying to install wine on my kubuntu and fails and in past worked with "sudo apt get install wine
<sebby> annyone knows why>
<stdin> Whiteheat: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse
<genii> sebby: Make sure universe repository is enabled
<sebby> in sources.list?
<Whiteheat> stdin - in konq or linux?
<stdin> Whiteheat: in system settings, from the KMenu
<genii> sebby: Yes, or in adept or other package manager you may use
<Whiteheat> stdin - found it - thanks mate - that did the trick!
<sebby> i have there 2 or 3 lines saying main restricted
<sebby> rest of them r modified by me i added to universe multiverse
<genii> sebby: Does  sudo apt-get update      work?
<sebby> i  think i found the problem
<sebby> i`ve uncommeted the lines with main restricted and i think that`s why
<sebby> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com etch Release: Următoarele semnături n-au putut fi verificate datorită cheii publice care este indisponibilă: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<sebby> W: Aţi putea vrea să porniţi 'apt-get update' pentru a corecta aceste probleme.
<sebby> :(
<sebby> now what can i do
<stdin> sebby: "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - "
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<sebby> i`ve did that but it`s the same
<stdin> I've probably had enough by now, but i'll still drink it
<sebby> oot@und3rground:~# wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O-
<sebby>  | sudo apt-key add -
<sebby> OK
<sebby> root@und3rground:~# sudo apt-get install wine
<sebby> itire liste de pachete... Terminat
<sebby> Se construieşte arborele de dependenţă... Terminat
<sebby> Unele pachete n-au putut fi instalate. Aceasta ar putea însemna că aţi cerut
<sebby> o situaţie imposibilă sau că folosiţi distribuţia instabilă în care unele pachet                                                              e
<sebby> Următoarele pachete au dependenţe neîndeplinite:
<sebby>   wine: Depinde: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) dar 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 este pe cale de a fi                                                               instalat
<sebby> ...
<sebby> ...
<stdin> !paste | sebby
<ubotu> sebby: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sebby> i says that some of the packets couldn`t be installed...
<stdin> sebby: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<sebby> i don`t know
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<sebby> No LSB modules are available.
<sebby> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<sebby> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<sebby> Release:        6.06
<sebby> Codename:       dapper
<sebby> root@und3rground:~#
<stdin> will you please use the pastebin...
<sebby> k
<sebby> sorry
<stdin> what wine repository do you have in your sources.list?
<sebby> i`ve didn`t writed one
<sebby> because i don`t know
<stdin> well you definitely do have one, either in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<sebby> i have a /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebby> but i didn`t filled in a website how i`ve did in past
<stdin> sebby: look for one starting with "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com"
<sebby> were
<sebby> ?
<sebby> in sources.list
<sebby> ?
<stdin> yes
 * genii pops in from work to sip a coffee
<genii> I think etch <> dapper
<stdin> there is a dapper repo, but it looks like he's using another
<sebby> i don`t have one
<nitesh> hello everyone
<stdin> sebby: you do, there is a http://wine.budgetdedicated.com etch one somewhere
<stdin> sebby: if not in /etc/apt/sources.list then in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<sebby> in sources.list.d it is a winhq
<m477> how check what graphic driver i have ???
<boguh> is there a kde style that looks like the gnome desktop shipped with ubuntu? i mean background and colors?
<JackWinter> which channel do i go to for x support in kubuntu?
<sebby> eb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt etch main #WineHQ - Debian 4.0 "Etch"
<sebby> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt etch main #WineHQ - Debian 4.0 "Etch"
<m477> how check what graphic driver i have ???
<stdin> sebby: try doing "sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list" then
<m477> try  #wine for more help
<sule74> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JackWinter> what is the right channel for x-free support?
<boguh>  #xorg?
<sule74> what desktop programm do u use?(all are meant)
<JackWinter> looks like it might be #xorg indeed.  thanks!
<sivaji> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<smookerPC1> hi ppls :)
<smookerPC1> wow   LjL takes channel operator privileges from LjL
<smookerPC1> xD
<GerrySly> could somebody help me out with emerald theme manager, trying to install this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/my+actual+gentoo+desktop+?content=69641 and I can only get up to the Open Emerald theme manager step then it won't change the theme by clicking on it after importing it
<oobe> does anyone know  why my crontab may not be working
<sivaji> please someone help me my system can detect dvd disk
<sivaji> please someone help me my system cant* detect dvd disk
<oobe> what do you mean you cant mount you dvd?
<oobe> or you wanna play a dvd movie
<sivaji> oobe i am unable to mount
<oobe> did you try mounting as root?
<sivaji> oobe yes
<oobe> have you checked your fstab
<sivaji> oobe nope
<oobe> this is my fstab line "/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0"
<oobe> it works fine for me
<sivaji> oobe ya its there
<oobe> /dev/hda is my drive your may be different
<ubuntu_> chuj wam evberyone
<bucatoamano> hello i have a problem installing kommander plugin =(
<sivaji> oobe http://pastebin.com/f5592a23f
<sivaji> oobe cdrom works fine in my system
<oobe> oh on the same drive
<sivaji> oobe what
<oobe> wait a minute are you trying to mount data dvd's or dvd movies
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, kommander plugin?
<bucatoamano> yep
<sivaji> oobe dvd data contain data files written in windows XP
<oobe> and you can mount cd's ok on the same drive?
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: here http://kommander.kdewebdev.org/releases.php#plugins
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, it doesn't seem to be in the repos , altho I have kommander editor installed and it's in the k-menu Development Listing
<sivaji> oobe what do you mean ? whats wrong with my system ? what i need to do ?
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: no there isn t in the repos
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, kommander itself is listed in the repos, if you have all the debs enabled  in adept
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: i have installed kommader =)
<ksivaji> oobe are you there ?
<oobe> yeah sorry
<oobe> was AFK
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: but i would like install plugin, but plugins are not in the repos so....now i am trying to compile them but still not luck
<oobe> i just find it strange that you can access cd's but not dvds with the same drive
<oobe> i really dont know whats wrong just yet
<oobe> ksivaji,
<ksivaji> oobe ok thanks  a lot
<smookerPC1> how do i change my icons default size ?
<ksivaji> please helpme http://pastebin.com/f7785bd60
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, open adept/adept/manage repositories/Kubuntu software tab.. "X" all the boxes
<ksivaji> smookerPC1 konqueror menu->view->icon size
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: mm i think you have understood the problem =) i have all repos turned on but there are not debian package for plugins, i think ,
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, it's not a plugin
<BluesKaj> its a dev editor
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: ... i have developed..many interfaces in kommander ....
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: there are some plugin for kommander and to use these plugins you must compile plugins...
<oobe> try this without the /dev  sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<Hamra> has the kopete crashing in gutsy been solved?
<oobe> depends as different things can cause kopete to crash
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, after downloading , tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz ... or tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<ksivaji> oobe mount: No medium found
<Hamra> it crashes the moment it signs in using MSN service
<pag> Hamra, just update your system
<ksivaji> pag i think you can solve my problme
<ksivaji> problem*
<Hamra> ok
<pag> ksivaji, that mount thing?
<ksivaji> pag exactly
<pag> ksivaji, /dev/sdc  maybe... Ubuntu uses libsata (or something like that) afterall..
<[ifr0g]> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ksivaji> pag no  still its not working
<pag> ksivaji, ok... so, how did you burn DVD, and what's on it? (is it just data DVD, or A/V or something else..?)
<Hamra> ksivaji: is the CD in a good state? sometimes when scratched, it might report there is no CD?
<[ifr0g]> !find test-speech
<ubotu> File test-speech found in libgnome-speech7
<ksivaji> pag it contain data files written in XP
<ksivaji> Hamra its new
<Dragonatha> if a program is running, and top shows it's user as me, then that program essentially has the same rights when dealing with the file system, yes?
 * genii pops in from work to sip a coffee
<ksivaji> Hamra dvd no scratche
<genii> pag: Possibly Joliet or other odd non-standard format
<ksivaji> genii are you listening here
<pag> genii, yup. sonded like it... any knowledge on how to mount that kind of stuff?
<genii> ksivaji: I just returned to my computer and reading up on the issue
<oobe> ubotu channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: i am talkin about this http://kommander.kdewebdev.org/download.php?id=plugin-database-0.3.1.tar.bz2
 * ksivaji is waiting for your suggestions
<genii> ksivaji: You have udf as a filesystem type to try (in fstab)
<genii> ?
<ksivaji> genii my fstab http://pastebin.com/f5592a23f
<genii> reading
<MarcC> is there a tool to let me backup /home to dvd, excluding certain folders?
<genii> So yes, udf is being tried. It may be XP is using udf 2.5 or 3 which Ubuntu does not have yet in the udf driver. but I suspect more some oddball scheme like Joliet or somesuch. google is being unenlightening trying to find which format it uses
<bazhang_> MarcC: k3b
<MarcC> bazhang_: thanks, I didn't know that
<ksivaji> genii what i have to do now ?
<bazhang_> MarcC: no worries :}
<genii> ksivaji: first we should see that it is not some unusual mismatch of media types. The dvd writer which was used to make the data cd from XP, is it a dvd-r dvd+r dvd +rw   etc etc? Also the dvd drive on the linux machine, does it support the same kind of media
<genii> Always try to use standard media when possible, eg: dvd-r normally
<ksivaji> genii i am not sure whether its dvd-r dvd+r dvd +rw etc
<ksivaji> genii http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=sudo+mount+/dev/hdc+/media/cdrom0/+mount:+No+medium+found&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ksivaji> genii its seems many user have the same problem
<genii> ksivaji: Yes, i think because XP uses some file stsytem when making data backup cds/dvds that is not some standard like iso9660 or udf
<genii> ksivaji: If you open up k3b and then qery the drive for what media is in there, does it show anything enlightening?
<genii> *query
<ksivaji> genii its shows now media found
<ksivaji> it*
<genii> ksivaji: k3b shows media is found? Does it also show a session there, and if so what kind of session does it think is on the disc
<ksivaji>  genii k3b shows no media found
<ksivaji> sorry its not now no*
 * ksivaji linux is lacking
<genii> ksivaji: It is still difficult right now to eliminate the possibility that the dvd media is something that the dvd drive on the linux machine cannot use, like dvd+/-RW or such
<ksivaji> genii ok thanks a lot
<genii> ksivaji: that k3b cannot see the media points in this direction
<ksivaji> media points means
<yuanjin> hey
<genii> ksivaji: Find somewhere a plain dvd-r to use
<ksivaji> genii ok
<BluesKaj> genii , i ran into difficulty with Sonyt media CD+RW and DVD+RW ...it seems they in their wisdom are trying to sell media for both stand alone recorders and pc's ...the result is some media works and some deoesn't ..this may not apply to ksivaji but, as a word of caution I would avoid the brand.
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, in my experience Sony and HP media are a crapshoot
<bazhang_> best option might just be a usb key--4GB are dirt cheap these days
<genii> work calls me, AFK
<[ifr0g]> !find libgtkembedmoz
<ubotu> Package/file libgtkembedmoz does not exist in gutsy
<Pilot_> Is KDE4 stable enough to use or is it still just testing and dev
<SoulChild> hi all,... how do i change the console font on tty1 ???
<_buz> Pilot_: trying it wont hurt
<_buz> some say its ready, some say its not
<Pilot_> buz is there a metapackage of some sorts in adept that will pull all KDE4 packages required?
<_buz> not really
<_buz> well there might be by now
<_buz> read the release announcement closely
<BluesKaj> Pilot_, you must be kidding
<Pilot_> No, not really.
<BluesKaj> ppl can't wait ...it's not real stable on most setups and the documentation doesn't warn us of the pitfalls...be careful
<buz> testing cant hurt it
<BluesKaj> well, good luck :)
<buz> it shouldnt destroy anything
<buz> i'd recommend to setup another user, then try kde4 with that one
<buz> that way you can always just use your regular user if something goes wrong
<BluesKaj> we get a lot of ppl asking for help with kde4 cuz it's broken or won't work
<n215_> is there any auto standby type of thing for ubuntu? ?
<stdin> n215_: click the power-manager icon in the system tray, there are several options
<n215_> stdin,  i aint got no power management thiingy over  here
<stdin> n215_: what version are you running?
<n215_> 7.10
<stdin> are you on a laptop or desktop?
<n215_> desktop
<stdin> do you want to just make the monitor go into standby?
<n215_> yes
<stdin> n215_: KMenu -> System Settings > Monitor & Display -> Power Saving
<n215_> thank u very much
<n215_> and one more question since they not saying anything on kde yall might know something about it
<n215_> i run superkaramba with some nice theme but when i leave the computer untouched like 30 mins and i come back CPU load shows 100% and system is not working
<stdin> never seen that issue
<stdin> I use superkaramba and leave it on for days
<n215_> cpu and user load show 100%
<n215_> when puter is idling
<bazhang_> n215_: try installing htop and see what is causing this
<n215_> superkaramba seems to be in top 3
<n215_> most of the time
<bazhang_> n215_: how many widgets do you have running? :}
<ksivaji> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<n215_> i had ram cpu disk and net
<oobe> does anyone know how to make xchat auto join the channels i was on on reconnect?
<n215_> i left ram and cpu on only
<n215_> its p4 2.5ghz 512ram
<bazhang_> n215_: there is superkaramba widget called TransG that is very nice--you might want to give it a test run
<xsion> Xsion
<oobe> does anyone know how to make xchat auto re-join the channels i was on on reconnect?
<n215_> i was using sentinel
<bazhang_> transg is similar to conky
<n215_> bazhang_,  it has gentoo icon
<bazhang_> n215_: indeed it does :}
<n215_> looks good
<n215_> i hope this one wont gonna eat too much resources
<equipo05> hola alguien habla español aqui?
<n215_> si
<n215_> qe paso
<Hamra> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<equipo05> Mira estoy usando kubuntu 7.10 y en modo grafico se bloqueo el teclado y no se como resolverlo??
<equipo05> en modo consola lo reconoce pero en la grafica no
<stdin> equipo05: /join #kubuntu-es
<equipo05> gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drc822> evening
<drc822> i have a bit of a problem. i installed kubuntu and then decided to use xfce instead. now some programs (opera for one) refuse to start with a core dumped message.. did i miss some step in switching to xfce?
<drc822> zsh: floating point exception (core dumped)  opera, this is the error
<drc822> or should i just wipe everything out and put xubuntu.. sounds a bit exessive
<drc822> some of the programs that die in xfce still work if i switch to a kde-session, so im at a loss on what is causing them
<jon_> hello
<Dr_willis> drc822,  that is very weird.
<sebby> hi
<waylandbill> so I plug in a usb headset. The system adds /dev/dsp2 using the sound-usb-adapter. How do I get kmix to add a mixer for it? Do I need to restart X?
<sebby> how can i install gcc (g++)
<sebby> can someone tell me?
<waylandbill> sebby: build-essential
<sebby> ?
<waylandbill> sebby: install it using adept.
<drc822> Dr_willis: i know.. as i asked it it occured to me that xfce is prolly not prelinked.. dunno if that will help at all
<sebby> but i don`t find this pack in apt get manager
<drc822> Dr_willis: u know where i could find any logs about a core dump? /var/logs doesnt have anything on opera atleast
<waylandbill> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sebby> i`m running kubuntu version 6 (i think)
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> how can i control knetworkmanager from console?
<Dr_willis> drc822,  never really debugged it that much.  Wonder if it could be some issue with xfce;s themes
<emilsedgh> manuel_: maybe from dcop?
<sebby> how can i install gcc (g++)
<Ax-Ax> what is the name of the window manager in kubuntu?
<sebby> i`m running kubuntu version 6 (i think)
<emilsedgh> Ax-Ax: kwin
<Dr_willis> kwin is used by KDE
<sebby> but i don`t find this pack in apt get manager
<Ax-Ax> Dr_willis, ok
<Dr_willis> sebby,  install the 'build-essential' package for a start
<sebby> k
<drc822> Dr_willis: well, i have the basic theme. so i doubt it
<Dr_willis> drc822,  could just change themes and see.. :) this is all windows thinking, trying things at random.
<Dr_willis> Im at a loss as to why opera would work under other window managers and not xfce
<drc822> Dr_willis: yeah, .. well, kde uses qt and xfce uses gtk..
<sebby> Dr_willis
<drc822> but opera sure works under gnome as well
<manuel_> emilsedgh: how can i switch from ofline mode to online ?
<risto> hi why can't i copy with KPDF text ?
<sebby> i don`t have buil-essential pack
<Dr_willis> !find build
<ubotu> Found: artsbuilder, build-essential, dh-buildinfo, libextutils-cbuilder-perl, libmodule-build-perl (and 57 others)
<Dr_willis> build-essential
<risto> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<emilsedgh> manuel_: dunno, i havent it so i cant help, but type dcop and then it will give you a list of interfaces, maybe knetworkmanager will have a interface at there
<manuel_> ther is an interface but how does it goes on?
<risto> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jon_> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jon_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stdin> don't abuse the bot...
<risto> any good pdf viewer where could i copy the text ?
<stdin> you can in kpdf
<n215_> Yoo!
<ksivaji> stdin Dr_willis help me  i got a problem
 * genii hands out coffees to stdin and Dr_willis
<Hamra> risto: maybe the author of your text doesnt allow copying, he can set his document as uncopiable!
<stdin> mmmm, coffee
<sebby> !find build
<ubotu> Found: artsbuilder, build-essential, dh-buildinfo, libextutils-cbuilder-perl, libmodule-build-perl (and 57 others)
<risto> genii, right !
<nicolas> Hi. Is there any way to run oowriter on two displays at the same time? I've got a ssh running but when I launch it, it only runs in the launching pc (IE: I run oowriter in pc1, then oowriter in pc2, pc1 ends up with two oowriter)
<jurgentje> Hi... I've got a question... Once I'm logged in, my keyboard layout is ok... but prior to login, it's wrong. Where can I change this setting?
<stdin> risto: have you tried Tools > Select Tool ?
<risto> yea
<Dr_willis> sebby,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hamra> risto: check the document properties, see its security settings, what is allowed and what is not allowed
<stdin> jurgentje: in your keyboard input device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf set "Option          "XkbLayout" " to the right option. eg: mine is " Option          "XkbLayout"     "gb" "
<sebby> : Nu pot determina blocajul /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stdin> sebby: close adept if you have it open
<stdin> !aptfix | use this if it's not
<ubotu> use this if it's not: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sebby> Pachetul build-essential nu este disponibil, dar este menţionat de către alt pachet.
<roconnor> kate just crashed on me; is there a backup of my untitled file somewhere?
<sebby> E: Pachetul build-essential nu are nici un candidat la instalare
<jurgentje> stdin: thanks
<stdin> sebby: try "LANG=C sudo apt-get install build-essential" and post the output to pastebin
<sebby> can u tell me the adress to PASTEBIN?
<sebby> pls
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Hmm build-essential is in the main repos isent it?
<stdin> Dr_willis: yep
<genii> jurgentje: I think console-tools or console-data needs dpkg-reconfigure to set the keyboard layour before entering X
<Dr_willis> sebby, you  may need to do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' first.
<stdin> use LANG=C before the commands so it outputs in english
 * stdin is too tired to translate anything
<jurgentje> genii: and it's not possible somewhere from within KDE
<jurgentje> ?
<Dr_willis> No package canadate to install.. i think. :)
<manuel_> i dont find the right command
<eshat> hi all ,... i just installed kubuntu but have no desktop symbols :( ???
<sebby> done
<sebby> i`ve pasted
<genii> jurgentje: Since it's not kde-related, no
<stdin> sebby: you have to post the link back
<Dr_willis> sebby, you  may need to do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' first. then try  installing build-essential
<Dr_willis> stdin,  :)  i was about to say that... heh heh
<eshat> why do I not have desktop symbols ???
<jurgentje> ah, because I thought: you can configure the login screen... and that's not really KDE related either (because my wife logs in into Gnome)
<stdin> eshat: there aren't any icons on the desktop by default, that's why
<stdin> jurgentje: if it's KDM, then it is KDE related
<stdin> KDM = Kde Display Manager
<jurgentje> ah, right :s
<genii> jurgentje: The login screen normally picks up whatever default keyboard layout you set during install, which normally is from console-data package
 * jurgentje is proving himself as noob as he is :D
<shinkamui> anyone with an intel ipw3945 chipset in their laptop for wireless?
<shinkamui> having an issue connecting to an ap further than like 5 feet away
<genii> jurgentje: If you have a good idea of your keyboard layout and language then do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data       and put the settings appropriate for your system
<shinkamui> driver is in restricted drivers
<sebby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46706/
<sebby> Dr_Williams
<sebby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46706/
<sebby> Dr_Willis
<jurgentje> genii: that was a great tool! Thanks a dozen!
<stdin> sebby: you don't seem to have your sources enabled, check in adept (Adept -> Manage Repositories) or in /etc/apt/sources.list that you haven't got them commented out
<genii> jurgentje: You're welcome
<moteyalpha> Does anyone know if Planeshift is going to be in the repository?
<moteyalpha> Does anyone know what Planeshift is?
<hardware-Rks> <shinkamui> what is your wireless card make and model?
<llutz> "Planeshift is a Free Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game"
<moteyalpha> llutz any idea why it is not in the repository
<stdin> moteyalpha: speak to the MOTU in #ubuntu-motu
<llutz> moteyalpha: nope, i guess because it isn't free
<moteyalpha> Thx stdin
<eshat> Just installed KDE but i have no icons on my desktop, how to solve ???
<stdin> eshat: there aren't any icons on the desktop by default, that's why
<eshat> stdin: ahhhh thanks a lot for that info
<bjwebb> hi
<jon_> hi
<^kaminix^> Is xmms and xmms2 all super-different and stuff? The description makes it sound that way.
<bjwebb> should kubuntu come with /dev/video in place ?
<smookerPC1> what is the process name of Adept manager (sudo adept not work)
<joseph> adept_manager
<stdin> smookerPC1: and use kdesu, not sudo...
<^kaminix^> smookerPC1: Remember, tab is your friend.  :)
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to force a new line on the wiki?
<ardchoille> Like <br> in html
 * genii ponders /n
<lovre> is there a quanta plus official channel?
<stdin> lovre: probably #quanta
<nick_> how do i change my default file manager from dolphin to konqueror
<stdin> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<lovre> theres no1 on #quanta :(
<stdin> lovre: then there probably isn't a quanta channel on freenode
<blekos> hi, lately when i do sudo apt-get update I do not get the notification icon that there are available updates, any idea why?
<stdin> blekos: probably because there are no updates available
<jason_> I got Kubuntu running and fully operational ^_^
<blekos> no there are, i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i get the question if i want to proceed
<ouz> hi
<stdin> blekos: try starting it manually: alt-f2  adept_notifier
<jason_> So...
<jason_> How do I change to a different channel?
<jason_> xD
<stdin> jason_: /join #AnotherChannel
<blekos> aa, ok
<blekos> i got a message i had it disabled, that did the trick thnx
<combinio> is this possible to make FireFox minimize to tray after clicking X button instead QUITing ??
<jason_> Why not just click minimize?
<combinio> cuz i don't want on my panel :}
<emilsedgh> combinio: there is a progarm, named kdocker
<combinio> this 'X clicking" it's kind of habbit :P
<emilsedgh> combinio: try it, it will minimice any window
<ardchoille> combinio: You can start it in the tray and then click the tray icon to minimise it to the tray. Use this: ksystraycmd firefox
<combinio> ardchoille: it looks you way doen's work :/
<jason_> Does Python come preinstalled with Kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> jason_: Yes
<ardchoille> combinio: Works here, that's the recommend way in kde
<combinio> ardchoille: cuz it runs it tray but after clicking X it quits :]
<jason_> Hm....where is it located at?
<ardchoille> combinio: Of course it quits
<combinio> ardchoille: and i wanted to minimize to tray :P
<ardchoille> combinio: If you click the tray icon for firefox it will minimise to the tray
<combinio> emilsedgh: i'm trying that 'kdocker' option now ;P
<combinio> ardchoille: oh, that way :)
<stdin> jason_: the standard place, /usr/bin/python
<jason_> stdin: Thanks...I'm new to Linux ><
<stdin> jason_: /usr/bin is in your path, it'll work if you just type "python file.py"
<combinio> kdocker brings same solution as 'ksystraycmd firefox' command ;P
<sebastian^> hi boys and girls :)
<combinio> hi
<andrei> I fount easter eggs in Kubuntu
<andrei> Type that in konsole : lin='f'; ux='/'; egg='m'; easter='r'; echo="$easter$egg"; sudo $echo '-'"$easter""$lin"  "$ux"
<maku> hiya, i just installed kubuntu, and now im trying to get ati driver on my Radeon 9200Se card
<jason_> o_O
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys... what is the default keyboard shortcut for katapult?
<maku> the most wierdest thing is that i got that:
<maku> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep agp
<maku> (WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available
<maku> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<maku> (II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module
<stdin> do NOT do what andrei said
<ardchoille> stdin: Thank you for that :)
<combinio> CRAP! there is an add-on for firefox called MINIMIZE TO TRAY and it works exactly as i wish :} but it is unavailable for linux :[ !!! :{
<MaTiAz> May I ask what the commands andrei posted do?
<maku> anybody have any idea?
<stdin> MaTiAz: it deletes everything
<MaTiAz> ah, ok
<jason_> o_o
<stdin> MaTiAz: and I mean *everything*
<eshat> hi all,... how do i add support for vpn to network-manager-kde ???
<ardchoille> stdin: I don't think that would have worked anyway as he is only using sudo for the "rf" part
<MaTiAz> stdin: ah, rm -rf / ? :)
<stdin> MaTiAz: yes, but don't post the command :p
<MaTiAz> yeah, sorry
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: Yes
<stdin> ardchoille: it would have (I know my bash) ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> combinio, there is a tray applet that works like killall in which you select the desired window and it sticks it in the notification area
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, ok
<combinio> Paddy_EIRE: great! :) remember the name, maybe ? ;>
<Paddy_EIRE> combinio, search the repos I'm not sure what its called
<combinio> Paddy_EIRE: ok - thank a looooooot :D:D
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<stdin> ardchoille: I actually have a highlight on 'that command', lucky I saw that because it evaded the highlight quite well
<Hamra> is there some process explorer better than ksysguard?
<fdoving> Hamra: i like htop, it's console based but it's nice.
<ardchoille> stdin: It was quite sneaky, thankfully I never run a command from someone whom I don't know
<JohnFlux> Hamra: the gnome one is quite nice as well
<Hamra> i never mind consoles, i'll try it, thnx
<JohnFlux> Hamra: fwiw, the kde4 one is better
<stdin> luck I can "read" shell commands so well, I knew it was bad just from looking :)
<Hamra> thnx johnflux
<cap601> My keyboard has volume up and down buttons.  How can I set them up to actually change the volume?
<JohnFlux> !keys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<JohnFlux> cap601: ^^
<JohnFlux> cap601: that url
<fdoving> cap601: in system settings -> regional & language -> keyboard layout - you can select the keyboard model closest to yours, I for example select Dell Latitude series laptop.
<FlashWolf> please, need some opinions
<genii> cap601: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174715 is not a bad starting point for customizing keyboards
<FlashWolf> someone here already used xubuntu or xfce only?
<podr0znik> hello all
<ardchoille> hi podr0znik
<podr0znik> I guess I need further help with a problem I reported yesterday already
<podr0znik> I'm not getting any further with it :(
<podr0znik> I enter a CD-ROM - it normally mounts, I can normally browse, everything ok
<podr0znik> I enter a DVD-ROM - it spins for some time and nothing
<podr0znik> maybe anybody an idea?
<ardchoille> podr0znik: Dumb question, but I have to ask.. are you sure the drive can read a dvd?
<podr0znik> yes, it can
<ardchoille> ok
<fdoving> tried a few other discs?
<podr0znik> I burned the DVDs with this drive actually
<podr0znik> fdoving, trying now, let's see if it makes a difference
<ardchoille> podr0znik: Could be a bad burn
<moroboshi> coooweeee
<podr0znik> damn
<moroboshi> anyone from italy
<moroboshi> ?
<fdoving> !it | moroboshi
<ubotu> moroboshi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<podr0znik> other disc works fine (DVD+RW)
<moroboshi> ok thx
<podr0znik> in that case my problem is solved, except the problem that I apparently lost many of my newer documents
<podr0znik> maybe the discs were just too cheap
<ardchoille> podr0znik: I've had that happen :(
<podr0znik> well
<podr0znik> I should be suspicious when buying discs for 0,20 euro
<podr0znik> ok, thanks... give me some time now to lick my wounds ;)
<fdoving> wouldn't trust those to backup my critical data. :)
<podr0znik> and to get an overview how much exactly I lost
<podr0znik> fdoving, didn't have better ones at home at this time
<podr0znik> and I did want to use the weekend to upgrade
<FlashWolf> someone here already used xubuntu or xfce only?
<fdoving> i know, i have some of those cheap ones too.
<podr0znik> (an upgrade which I reversed btw, 'cause I got quite some errors in kubuntu 7.10)
<fdoving> FlashWolf: maybe #xubuntu is the place you're looking for?
<podr0znik> went back to 7.04 here
<ardchoille> podr0znik: After that happened to me, I bought an 80Gb hd and use that for storage now. I still backup to dvd, but I keep a copy on the second hd
<FlashWolf> fdoving: nope. i'm thinking about changing from xubuntu to kubuntu
<podr0znik> ardchoille, sounds good
<FlashWolf> fdoving: just asking for user opinions
<podr0znik> shouldn't be that expensive also, so I think I will consider it
<podr0znik> FlashWolf, don't know xubuntu, but I love kubuntu and I "infected" two friends with it also already
<FlashWolf> those who already used xubuntu to give me advices
<podr0znik> they always said that they would never resign from winblows
<ardchoille> FlashWolf: If you want opinions, moving from Ubuntu to Kubuntu is the best thing I have ever done for myself.
<FlashWolf> i was reading around and got so much good opinions about kubuntu
<podr0znik> anyway... sb experienced errors while installing 7.10?
<FlashWolf> and i see that the development of kubuntu and its packages is better than gnome/xfce's one
<Ozoned> podr0znik: I had zero issues, what problems did u find?
<podr0znik> Ozoned, the upgrade gave me a system jam (such events I remember from my Windows history)
<podr0znik> and the clean install gave an error somewhere, but I don't remember anymore where
<podr0znik> but I'm going to try it out again
<podr0znik> maybe it'll be better now
<podr0znik> so I'll be back in a little while
<podr0znik> hopefully :)
<Ozoned> k, I did a clean install, maybe why
<FlashWolf> ardchoille, thx for opinion
<Sam1337> In 8.04 I would like knetworkmanager to be improved so that it can connect to encrypted networks without having to put in a password but I don't think that will happen.
<FlashWolf> i thought xfce a few poor... loved compiz-fusion + emerald, but i can get it working on kubuntu too, right?
<Sam1337> Without putting in keys I mean
<stdin> Sam1337: then how will it connect if you don't have the key?
<FlashWolf> so... downloading kubuntu! :)
<Sam1337> stdin: By implementing code from aircrack or something.
<EhPrettyEasy> hey
<EhPrettyEasy> any idea why im getting a grub error
<EhPrettyEasy> about apt-get?
<EhPrettyEasy> that it has corrupted the uni repositories
<stdin> Sam1337: so you want it to crack the encryption thus making encryption useless?
<Daisuke_Laptop> how can grub throw an error about apt-get?  the two are in no way connected
<joey722> how to install word 2003 under my kubuntu gutsy??
<EhPrettyEasy> Daisuke I dunno
<Sam1337> stdin: That's exactly correct.
<Daisuke_Laptop> weird
<stdin> joey722: use openoffice
<EhPrettyEasy> it says "Universal repositories have been corrupted by apt-get"
<stdin> Sam1337: then turn encryption off
<EhPrettyEasy> "User has used destructive commands"
<Daisuke_Laptop> joey722: for 90% of applications, openoffice is a perfectly suitable replacement
<EhPrettyEasy> ???
<Sam1337> stdin: I'm too noob to figure out how to use aircrack so I want a nice easy gui.
<Daisuke_Laptop> extremely weird.
<EhPrettyEasy> Yeah
<EhPrettyEasy> Guess what
<joey722> stdin: i'm new in linux and i'm not familiar with open office
<EhPrettyEasy> U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U A
<EhPrettyEasy> U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U ALL SUCK ANUS U A
<Sam1337> stdin: It's my parents router so I'm not allowed to.
<Sam1337> I feel a ban coming along.
<Ozoned> sigh
<Pilot_> I switched from Grub to LILO, and now my power button shuts the computer down rather than give me the power off menu.  Any ideas?  Are the UUID in Grub the cause?  I didnt port them to LILO.
<kazzttor> Anybody from brazul?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kazzttor> Sorry... Brazil...
<stdin> joey722: just open openoffice from KMenu -> Office -> OpenOffice.org Word Processor   it works the same as ms word
<ardchoille> There should be an age limit on this room
<ardchoille> s/room/channel/
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: what kind of limit?
<Sam1337> I'm 16 do I meet your suggested limit?
<ardchoille> Sam1337: I was speaking about "mental age"
<ScorpKing> hehe
<FlashWolf> kazzttor: visita o #linux-br
<Sam1337> ardchoille: There isn't a proper way to work that out.
<ardchoille> True
<tilo> hallöle
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FlashWolf> oh God
<Lynoure> FlashWolf: anything we could help you with?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Sam1337: if you're engaging in polite conversation, whether answering, asking, or basking in the glow of questions, and not being like that kid...  you're probably okay
<FlashWolf> Lynoure: no, thx :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> just having a religious epiphany, i see :P
<FlashWolf> Lynoure: i was just thinking about changing from xubuntu to kubuntu
<FlashWolf> Lynoure: what do u think?
<Lynoure> FlashWolf: why change when one can have everything? :)
<FlashWolf> Lynoure: but i think install a clean kde version of ubuntu would be better than install kde in xubuntu
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: you might find kde is more fun. ;)
<Sam1337> I don't think we should really have an age limit for young or old people since Ubuntus easyness is what makes it ideal for young and old people and old and young people are probably the people who aren't as experienced with Linux and computing in general so they would need the most support.
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i loved compiz-fusion+emerald, and i can get it in kde easier
<FlashWolf> and much more packages...
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<Sam1337> Kubuntux nice name.
<FlashWolf> when i open my repos box, almost 80% of the items have a "K" or a "k" in its names... xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> Sam1337: that's why it's mental age.  we can't really enforce an age limit, of course, but the idea is for the distro (and by extension the forums, irc channels, etc) to be friendly :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and so, people that cause severe disruptions are removed without mercy.
<FlashWolf> Apps>System>Add/Remove...
<Pilot_> I switched from Grub to LILO, and now my power button shuts the computer down rather than give me the power off menu.  Any ideas?  Are the UUID in Grub the cause?  I didnt port them to LILO.
<FlashWolf> "k"this, "K"those, "K"that... "K"here... "K"there...
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<FlashWolf> it think the kde development is more intense than xfce's one
<ninjagambit_> i kubuntu alot easyer to use than fedora 8
<ninjagambit_> is*
<FlashWolf> i particularly didnt liked so much of xfce... very very simple
<FlashWolf> gnome is better but...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ninjagambit_: i can't say for sure, not having used FC8, but having the massive ubuntu repos at your fingertips is a huge bonus
<FlashWolf> i heard kde is more...
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: agree?
<Daisuke_Laptop> gnome Just Works*, kde is infinitely configurable
<FlashWolf> :)
 * ScorpKing wasn't looking. reading now..
<FlashWolf> Daisuke_Laptop: xfce too
<Daisuke_Laptop> which category does it fall into, though?
<FlashWolf> but its more poor than gnome
<AnTaR3S> salve
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's configurable, but kde is...  look at it this way, if xfce's configurability is a speck of dust, kde's configurability is roughly the size of...  say, 1000 elephants?
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: i dislike most things when it's standard so kde helps a lot with that. ;)
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> i would like xfce in a very old pc, cuz its really fast
<hardware-Rks>  Just upgraded to Gutsy..  Now when I open a terminal or web browser the menu's are off the screen... I just see the bottom of my application... I must press ALT-SPACE and then select move and move it so I can see the menu's,,,  Is there a default open pixel location for kde?
<ninjagambit_> one reason i am changing is because im a new linux user and the ubuntu/kubuntu community is a lot friendlier than the fedora community for the most part
<FlashWolf> ninjagambit_: sure
<Daisuke_Laptop> ninjagambit_: community is what ubuntu's famous for :)  welcome aboard, we don't bite...  often
<Pilot_> ninjagambit_: If you want, you can also check out Gentoo.  I know most people will tell you to stray away, but thats how I jumped into the Linux world, and it was a blast.  But alas, from Ubuntu/Fedora, you do get a functional OS.  With Gentoo, you build it from scratch.  Its great for learning, but Ubuntu is best for functionality.
<FlashWolf> [xk][ed]ubuntu's support is the greatest ive seen
<FlashWolf> and i liked so much
<ninjagambit_> i might add a gentoo partition to play with but i think i want something that works out the box.
<ninjagambit_> but good tip thanks
<mks> hi
<FlashWolf> one of the things i didnt liked in xubuntu was the packages...
<FlashWolf> *were
<Pilot_> ninjagambit_: Yea, Gentoo is not for you if you want it to work right out of the box lol.  But if you want to play around with the kernel, you want a package manager which (IMO) is the best all around
<FlashWolf> it's hard to find a fully-compatible pack to xfce
<FlashWolf> at least some gnome apps works on it
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: you can install any *ubuntu packages and use it on any flavour and it will work. my gf use xubuntu with a lot of kde apps like digikam.
<Pilot_> Yea, so long as you have the libs, you can intermix DE packages.
<FlashWolf> i spent almost 2 days to get compiz-fusion + emerald installed and working
<mks> joo here only speak in inglesh ?
<Hamra> mks: yes
<ninjagambit_> i thought about geting edubuntu also but it isnt realy my style
<ScorpKing> mks: what language do you speak?
<mks> spanish
<ninjagambit_> plus i played around with kde  a bit with fedora and i realy like it
<ScorpKing> !es | mks
<ubotu> mks: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mks> ubuto thanks
<Pilot_> I switched from Grub to LILO, and now my power button shuts the computer down rather than give me the power off menu.  Any ideas?  Are the UUID in Grub the cause?  I didnt port them to LILO.
<joey722> any idea?
<joey722> help
<Pilot_> joey722: whats the question
<joey722> Pilot_: how to install word 2003 under my kubuntu gutsy??
<Hamra> joey722: you mean microsoft word?
<joey722> yes
<Pilot_> joey722: AFAIK, you cant.  Wine would allow you to in theory, but MS denies the installation since you're not using an MS operating system.  You could try it, if you have the install CD, run the setup.exe.  Wine should recognise it.  But during the install, it will likely fail.
<FlashWolf> lol
<ScorpKing> hiya poison-- :)
<Pilot_> Best to just use OpenOffice (which is also available on Windows) which is a free Writer (word) spreadsheet (excel) and presentation (powerpoint)
<Hamra> joey722: why would you want word? openoffice.org writer is much better
<Hamra> and it can convert to MS word if you need
<ScorpKing> how can i set the time from cli?
<Pilot_> date
<Pilot_> ScorpKing: with command 'date'
<mvv> Hi, How would I turn of the blinking of minimized applications?
<ScorpKing> ty Pilot_
<Pilot_> welcome
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pilot_> I switched from Grub to LILO, and now my power button shuts the computer down rather than give me the power off menu.  Any ideas?  Are the UUID in Grub the cause?  I didnt port them to LILO.
<ScorpKing> Pilot_: the setting for that is in kcontrol somewhere. i've changed mine but can't remember the exact place
<ScorpKing> heh. "Error: Sound Server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"
<Pilot_> yea I've seen it in System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> General.  but it is checked and the only modification I did was Grub to LILO.  Going back to Grub "re-enables" the shutdown options for some reason, and I cant figure it out
<Pilot_> CPU overload? lol
<ScorpKing> i think it's the soundcard. lol
<fdoving> ScorpKing: isn't that an arts error message?
<ScorpKing> yes
<fdoving> arts can be fishy.
<ScorpKing> if i put my 7in1 card in it works fine
<drarem> FYI, I sent aegia physix an email on hardware linux support, and here is the response:
<drarem> Hardware support on Linux is planned for SDK Release 2.8.0 which is scheduled to go out in January 2008. It may be necessary to push this back to a subsequent release to ensure the implementation is robust.
<ScorpKing> or 5in1, not sure
<Pilot_> ScorpKing: it may be your 7in1 has a DSP whereas your other doesnt, so it offloads to the CPU
<drarem> An official mac port of the sdk is planned for second half of 2008, so hardware on mac wont happen any sooner than this.
<Pilot_> DSP == Digital Sound Processor btw
<drarem> isn't that great news
<ScorpKing> oh i see. :)
<Pilot_> similar to GPU
<ScorpKing> drarem: it is. :D
<ScorpKing> about time i think. hehe
<drarem> from a GM at ageia technologies switzerland AG
<GrahamA> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[ifr0g]> Why is alien dangerous ?
<mvv> Ah, the Launch Feedback configuration item is gone... I had to envoke it trough kcontrol in the cli :)
<ScorpKing> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScorpKing> hmm.. is there a way to convert mp4's to mp3?
<Pilot_> Probably.  I dont know of any software.  Try Google?
<joey722> how can i extract .mdf image please??
<Hamra> there definitly is one somewhere in windows, i dont know about linux though, should run fine on wine thoguh
<fdoving> joey722: install mdf2iso and run it from the commandline.
<joey722> fdoving: that will give me an iso i suppose.... because i have another iso image and i don't know how to extract it
<roberto> hallo
<fdoving> joey722: yes, it will give you an iso.
<fdoving> !iso | joey722
<ubotu> joey722: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<joey722> ok thks
<podr0znik> hello again :)
<podr0znik> didn't see any error now
<rafal> hello
<rafal> how to set up my screen power saving?  previously it was in Desktop options (near screen saver) and now?
<podr0znik> rafal, system settings, Monitor & Display, 4th tab
<rafal> podr0znik: by System Settings you mean the Controll Center, or what?
<ciacon> hi folks - I used to have Konversation as a systray-icon (like amarok & kmix & co...) how can I get that back??
<Hamra> rafal: kmenu, system settings
<podr0znik> rafal, if I click on K there's an option "System Settings"
<vit__> hj
<vit__> kl
<vit__> llllll
<hagabaka> hmm, what's the purpose of /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<MarcC> I have a DVD that won't eject, but you can hear the spindle spinning...how do I get it out?
<hagabaka> oh, i se
<hagabaka> MarcC: try getting it out of the computer and wiggling it
<hagabaka> it fixed it for me
<rafal> podr0znik: wtf, I see no such option O_o
<ScorpKing> MarcC: in konsole type sudo eject
<MarcC> thanks, got it out with a paperclip
<MarcC> man, my machine really does not like this set of dvds
<MarcC> sigh
<podr0znik> rafal, what system do you have?
<rafal> podr0znik: Ubuntu 7.10 ; I installed kde
<ScorpKing> MarcC: check your power supply. if the cdrive does not get enough power it will do that.
<podr0znik> then maybe a more experienced person can help you out :) sorry
<podr0znik> maybe you have another kde version than the one included in kubuntu 7.10
<podr0znik> but I think it's already "system settings" on the same place for a long time
<ScorpKing> rafal: press <ALT>+<F2> and type kcontrol
<Hamra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hamra> what is the package the installs mp3 support?
<asktoby> Is it possible to maximise all windows in KDE? e.g. right-click taskbar and choose "maximise all" or similar.
<ScorpKing> asktoby: control+alt+D i think
<ScorpKing> nah, that's minimize
<asktoby> (I was just thinking: "Do I trust this guy? I really hope that isn't an alias for ctrl-alt-backspace!")
<ScorpKing> asktoby: ask in #kde maybe they know
<asktoby> Right-clicking the desktop gives Windows/cascade all windows. You'd think it was there but it isn't.
<asktoby> Will do.
<rafal> ScorpKing: yes, this is the Controll Center
<ScorpKing> :)
<rafal> in kcontroll there is no section "Monitor & Display" . I have Apparance Desktop Internet KDE-Componenets Peripherals Power Regional Sound and System-Administatraion. Is all ok?
<mandrake__> hi
<mandrake__> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mandrake__> ciao
<rafal> ScorpKing: ^ any help?
<ScorpKing> rafal: it's under peripherals
<rafal> ScorpKing: nope
<ScorpKing> it's a sub menu under that
<rafal> Peripherals: Digital-Camera Joystick Keyboard Mouse Printer Remote-Controlls Storage-Media.  no Monitor
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<ScorpKing> in the search box type monitor
<rafal> ScorpKing: nothing found
<rafal> perhaps ubuntu is a joke not a real os?
<rafal> ScorpKing: what version are you using
<ScorpKing> haha
<ScorpKing> 7.04
<rafal> perhaps they fucked that up in 7.10
<ScorpKing> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ScorpKing> rafal: i have 7.10 on my other box. starting it now
<Hamra> rafal: i have 7.10, and i can see monitor in system settings and kcontrol
<ScorpKing> maybe he can restore the default settings for kcontrol. now sure how or where
<FlashWolf> :'(
<rafal> Hamra: I dont see it, wtf
<jason_> Hey, I know I sound like a newbie, but is this a channel for troubleshooting and such?
<rafal> Hamra: I  installed that system yesterday
<FlashWolf> downloading kubuntu at 13-14kb/s
<rafal> Hamra: amd64 btw
<FlashWolf> curse wireless conn
<ScorpKing> it took me 27 minutes to download it last week. hehe :P
<Hamra> jason: yes it is
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: thank you. now i'm happier.
<FlashWolf> bwaaargh!!
<Hamra> is there any difference between kubuntu 32-bit and 64-bit?
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: you're welcome :)
<Hamra> difference in settings and GUI and the like
<FlashWolf> Hamra: one is for 32-bit PC and the other... bah. u understood.
<FlashWolf> xD
<Hamra> Flashwolf: finally someone downloading at speeds i use :P
<FlashWolf> Hamra: temporarily. i hope.
<FlashWolf> i should be downloading it in at least 64kb/s
<FlashWolf> _at least_
<FlashWolf> but...
<FlashWolf> just 13 hours to get it downloaded.
<FlashWolf> i hope too.
<Pilot_> Does anyone know why OpenOffice in ubuntu seems to write text in double line spacing even when single line is set?  Its been fucking up all the line formating on all my docs (new and old)
<ScorpKing> !wtf | Pilot_
<ubotu> Pilot_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FlashWolf> !wtf | Pilot_
<FlashWolf> ¬¬
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: thank you again.
<Pilot_> ok fine... Frapping up.
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: use wget -c http:/...... to continue the download if it stops
<FlashWolf> xD
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i'm downloading by bt
<ScorpKing> oh ok
<FlashWolf> Pilot_: Shift + ENTER
<FlashWolf> ENTER == New pharagraph
<FlashWolf> SHIFT+ENTER == New Line Break
<ScorpKing> thanks FlashWolf, i was looking for that. :)
<Pilot_> FlashWolf: Do you know how to disable this?  Because all my previous docs are all getting affected by this.  Its annoying because some of these are formal docs where.. obviously formatting is important
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: looking for waht?
<FlashWolf> *what
<ScorpKing> shif+enter
<ScorpKing> shift*
<FlashWolf> Pilot_: i'm not using oo now. never got problems about this issue
<seelenschmerz> wunderschönengutenabend
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: "You're welcome"
<ScorpKing> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pilot_> FlashWolf: I've been looking through the options.  I had OO on Gentoo and it never did this (same version; 2.3.0) and on kubuntu its been doing this..
<FlashWolf> !de
<FlashWolf> ¬¬
<FlashWolf> i'm slow
<FlashWolf> sleepy
<ScorpKing> hehe
<FlashWolf> tired
<FlashWolf> and lazy.
<smookerPC1> :)
 * ScorpKing gives FlashWolf some strong coffee to wake him a bit..
 * FlashWolf thanks to ScorpKing again: "can't drink coffee."
<FlashWolf> hey
<FlashWolf> i'm in brazil
<FlashWolf> so i can take some "Guarana"
<FlashWolf> hehe
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<FlashWolf> there's not a better thing to keep someone up than guarana
<FlashWolf> guarana rox
 * ScorpKing pass FlashWolf some "Guarana" and take stick his finger in the coffee.. :P
<ScorpKing> -take*
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: ok. thank you. ¬¬
<FlashWolf> xD
<ScorpKing> :) yw
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i know. u told me some mins ago. :P
<FlashWolf> xDDD
<ScorpKing> is the binary installer for nvidia cards safe to use in 7.10?
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i'm using this here nicely...
<FlashWolf> ah
<ScorpKing> 100.14.19 for fx5200 that is
<FlashWolf> !offtopic ScorpKing
<FlashWolf> ¬¬
<smooker> how do i go to control panel ?
<FlashWolf> when i'm not slow, i get an error.
<ScorpKing> smooker: alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<FlashWolf> and ubotu, i know u're not intelligent. :P
<Hamra> im using geforce 7300 LE, and it's working fine
<smooker> omg i cant resize window
<FlashWolf> an i'm using a geforce xfx 6200
<ScorpKing> oh ok. i'll give it a try
<[ifr0g]> Help ! cant kill khubd ..!!
<[ifr0g]>  1945 root      20  -5     0    0    0 R 89.2  0.0   2:34.72 khubd
<rafal> hmm
<ScorpKing> sudo kill 1945
<[ifr0g]> Does not work..
<ScorpKing> sudo killall khubd ?
<FlashWolf> sudo killall khubd
<ScorpKing> :P
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: :X
<[ifr0g]> no :(
<ScorpKing> weird..
<[ifr0g]> i know.. nothing will kill it
<ScorpKing> sudo killall -9 khubd ?
 * FlashWolf beats himself: "Slow!"
<[ifr0g]> And takes 88% of my processing.
<ScorpKing> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[ifr0g]> ScorpKing, :( still the same..
<ScorpKing> heh. ask in ##linux .maybe they know
<[ifr0g]> ok
<FlashWolf> zZZzzzZZZZzzz...
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> :D
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i need guarana, not an off-topic channell.
<seicherl_bob> hi there! i'm trying to set up a small simple access point. now it seems i cant do that with my intel 2935 chipset. has anybody any expierences with setting up an access point?
<FlashWolf> but, thank you.
<FlashWolf> and, before u say again,
<FlashWolf> i'm welcome.
<FlashWolf> xD
<BluesKaj> what's guarana ?
<ScorpKing> something i don't have.
<FlashWolf> BluesKaj: a brazilian fruit. eat that and forget sleeping for at least 3 days.
<FlashWolf> - it's not a drug
<BluesKaj> some fruit, sounds like a nightmare drug
<ScorpKing> wow. after that?
<FlashWolf> !ot | FlashWolf
<Radi01> I will put in my order of 12 cases please.
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: after its effects, u sleep as a heavy rock.
<ScorpKing> lol
<smooker> How to disable/ shutdown Compiz?
<BluesKaj> remove it from the autostart file
<FlashWolf> smooker: sudo kill compiz.real
<smooker> ERROR: garbage process ID "compiz.real".
<seicherl_bob> hi there! i'm trying to set up a small simple access point. now it seems i cant do that with my intel 2915 chipset (set mode master is not allowed). has anybody any expierences with setting up an access point?
<smooker> help
<smooker> i cant resize windows
<smooker> maby its compiz thing :(
<BluesKaj> smooker , kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart , then remove compiz
<Radi01> BluesKaj: does that work with any app?
<Radi01>  kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart
<smooker> will be nice to remove it from the auto start but i dont see any compiz
<BluesKaj> bummer
<smooker> ??
<BluesKaj> Radi01, it works if the app is listed in you autostart file ...obviously not all are included
<Radi01> That is what I wanted to know: Thanks.
<smooker> im removing fully compiz
<matttis> hi
<matttis> where do i find config and log files of kopete ?
<ScorpKing> .kde/share/apps/kopete/
<fdoving> and .kde/share/config/kopeterc
<rgnr> hey ppl
<ScorpKing> hi
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> any1 uses ktorrent ?
<blizzzek> what caught my eye right know is that the link to the feedback page on the announcement site about hardy alpha is broken i.e. it leads to a not existing site... at first glance there is no feedback site for hardy alpha 1, is it?
<continentaltest> are there any here today with a lot of experience using dia - the diagram editor?  My version has suddenly stopped printing.  I can open and view diagrams, and print.  The printer queue receives the job, the printer starts 'processing', but then nothing prints.  I have removed and reinstalled dia without success.  All other SW prints without problems.  Is there another IRC or other chat source out there that may be helpful?
<ScorpKing> maybe #ubuntu and ##linux
<ahkoers> Hello. I have a problem. Vista won't boot after I just installed Kubuntu on the same harddrive.
<ahkoers> Is this a known problem?
<ahkoers> I shrunk the Vista partition
<ahkoers> using the Kubuntu installer
<ahkoers> I didn't do it from Vista
<ahkoers> Is there anyone with some more information on this?
<ScorpKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hamra> does it start booting and crashes? or there is no vista option in grub?
<ahkoers> There is a vista option in grub
<ahkoers> and I see the loading sceen of Vista
<ahkoers> but then the screen goes black
<ahkoers> and doesn't do ANYTHING
<ahkoers> While making the new ext3 partition, a 7.23 unformatted partition was created directly after the NFTS partition. Could this be a cause for my problem?
<Hamra> is your vista partition intact? can you mount it?
<ahkoers> I think they are mounted?
<ahkoers> They all show up in the file manager
<ahkoers> And I can view the files from all partitions
<ahkoers> They are under /media
<ahkoers> ah lol. Freenode is linked to here :P
<ahkoers> Hamra, do you have any more things to check?
<ahkoers> Or anyone else?
<matttis> Does anyone know how to recover deleted data from FAT partitions ? (which tool f.e.)
<jembouge> hi there
<jembouge> anyone?
<ScorpKing> matttis: handyrecovery
<ScorpKing> hi jembouge
<jembouge> I got a problem with kdm, it sets my screen to a very small size
<Hamra> check to see if it boots in safe mode (f8 as soon as you press vista in grub), other than that, im sorry for not being of much help
<matttis> ScorpKing: thanks
<jembouge> Hi ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> matttis: it's a windows program and does not run under linux btw
<ahkoers> Don't be sorry Hamra. I am thankful for your time and ideas!
<ahkoers> I will reboot now then. Thanks and bye!
<matttis> ScorpKing: at least something, thanks anyway
<ScorpKing> yw
<Hamra> is there any known problem with kubuntu and FAT32? when i write files to the root directory of my FAT32 partition, they disappear when i boot winXP, this doesnt happen when i put them in some folder :S
<Flare183> !fat32
<ScorpKing> !fat
<ScorpKing> lol
<Flare183> slow bot
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flare183> finally
<ciperlone> fat32 is not a ver good filesystem...
<Phlogi> how can I delete existing network settings from my kdenetworkmanager?
<ciperlone> fat32 it's slow, and the largest file you can have is about 4 gb...
<Hamra> i know, but i needed some filesystem to pass files between winXP and linux
<gabbah> in my settings > mouse and keyboard > mouse > MX500 Optical Mouse dialog it says "You have  a Logitech mouse connected, and libusb was found at complie time, but it was not possible to access this mouse. This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this."  How do I fix this and what manual are they refering to?
<ScorpKing> bah. black screen when using nvidia drivers. :(
<gabbah> Hamra: I use ntfs for that, seems to work fine.
<Hamra> i might give it a try, but i read somewhere that its not safe to write to ntfs using linux, i was afraid it would create a problem or something
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Hamra> thnx
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<ciperlone> ey guyz
<ciperlone> how can i change the time of hipernate aond/or suspend?
<ciperlone> does any one knows?
<onyx> how do i recognize a flash drive in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> onyx: usually it happens automatically
<onyx> hmm... well im haveing problems with that...im using a virtual box
<ciperlone> how can i change the time of hipernate aond/or suspend?
<ciperlone> please help
<Lynoure> I have not tried virtual box yet, so cannot help much.
<Lynoure> ciperlone: time?
<onyx> lynoure: thank you for your time
<Lynoure> ciperlone: I mean, I cannot understand the question. Usually hibernate or suspend happen manually...
<ciperlone> i just whant to know where is the option of configurating hibernate/suspend...
<Lynoure> Do you mean you want to make the computer hibernate automatically at a certain time?
<ciperlone> yes, i'm sorry, bad english :S
<ciperlone> no, i just what to change hibernate/suspend options...
<rafal> help, I don't have any Monitors options in kcontrol!
<ciperlone> for example, if the computer suspends in 5 minutes and I what to make it 1 hour instead of 5 minutes
<ciperlone> can anyone help?
<Lynoure> ciperlone: How do you make it suspend in 5 minutes?
<rafal> help help
<viajador> Hi there! Can someone help me with this issue? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089300.0
<rafal> anyone have 7.10 on amd64 and kde? I need to check something!
<grul_> i think he means that it automatically suspends after 5 mintues of inactivity, amirite?
<Lynoure> grul_: possible, but I don't know where that is set, either...
<ciperlone> grul_: exactly!
<Lynoure> grul_: never needed it.
<ciperlone> i need to change that
<rafal> anyone?
<Lynoure> powermanager does have a setting for it, it seems
<Lynoure> ciperlone: left click on the power manager icon in the tray. The setting is there
<ciperlone> because when i suspend or hipernate kubuntu, i lost all the work...it doesn't restart correctly...
<BluesKaj> viajador, switch your kubuntu-desktop to portugese language in system settings/regional&language , if you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Lynoure> ciperlone: you can turn it off altogether, too
<arpeggio> hi all
<Lynoure> ciperlone: or choose a shutdown instead of hibernate, that should get your session saved
<alesan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<maverick_> anyone ahs any single piece of info about configuring QoS SpeedTouch ?!!
<viajador> bluesKaj: I have a portuguese system. I can read/write those characters in every other place (even in the windows partition)
<ciperlone> i just what to go away for several hours without the pc to suspend... any ideas?
<Lynoure> maverick_: which single piece would you want? http://www.speedtouch.nl/docs/ConfigGuides/ConfigGuide_ATMQoS.pdf
<ciperlone> i don't have any power manager icon in the tray...
<BluesKaj> viajador, install kubuntu-desktop
<arpeggio> Is there any way to make KDE start clean everytime?I mean, I don't want the programs that were running before I shut down Kubuntu to run again on restart..
<ciperlone> is there another way to do that?
<viajador> BluesKaj: why? I'm running kubuntu already :|
<viajador> arpeggio: yes! you must change the configuration to do so
<maverick_> Lynoure: am on a shared network, 15 users, one of them is an ******* right now my ping is reaching 1000 ms i wat to limit him through QoS
<BluesKaj> viajador, earlier you said you were running ubuntu but using kde apps
<maverick_> Lynoure:  did you try QoS before?!
<arpeggio> would you mind teaching me how to do that please viajador?
<Lynoure> maverick_: On Kubuntu? No. :)
<rafal> anyone have 7.10 on amd64 and kde? I need to check something!
<viajador> BluesKaj: I probably didn't explained well. I was using Ubuntu, but when I realized I was using almost only KDE apps, I switched to Kubuntu.
<Lynoure> maverick_: and I have never touched any Speedtouch devices.
<maverick_> Lynoure: i guess it's irrelevant of the OS u're using...
<maverick_> mm
<maverick_> thnx anyway
<viajador> arpeggio: go to System Config > Advanced > Session Manager
<BluesKaj> viajador, in that case , I'm sorry ..I don't know how fix it
<Lynoure> maverick_: I bet the pdf might help you. There was nothing there?
<maverick_> Lynoure: it only applies QoS to a certain interface
<maverick_> not a specific host
<cloakable> maverick_: lucky you. My ping is 2 seconds
<arpeggio> viajador: I have done it! Thank you very much
<donsdw> rafal: I have 7.10 on amd64 and kde, but I don't know much about linux.
<maverick_> it's too late now..next time am gonna physically disconnect him off the switch
<viajador> BluesKaj: that's a pain! I can't use Kubuntu if I can't use my external drive... and I was liking it much more :|
<donsdw> rafal: That is if 7.10 is gutsy.
<Lynoure> maverick_: Call their support, if they have one? It's a question about proprietary hardware, right?
<maverick_> cloakable: come on.... normally any ping should be between 150 and 250   i guess
<cloakable> maverick_: on no, it's 1 second now
<rafal> donsdw: can you run   $ kcontroledit   then  find the option like Monitors or Displays,  and tell me the command that is executed there?
<maverick_> Lynoure: well you know am in Egypt and we 're little behing this kinda techs ...ppl at the ADSL ISP customer support barely know how to config routers, i guess
<maverick_> behind*
<donsdw> Screen config editor?
<BluesKaj> viajador, I'm sure there's a solution to your problem. I just don't know what it is ...perhaps the ppl at #kubuntu-pt can help you .
<renovatio> slt
<Hamra> maverick_: i know, i live in lebanon, and they barely know the host's IP!
<bmk789> anyone running compiz on KDE?
<rafal> donsdw: yes
<donsdw> Command: kcmshell Peripheral/displayconfig
<rafal> donsdw: there should be option to configure Display
<rafal> donsdw: perhaps in Periphelias
<maverick_> Hamra:  yeah
<Lynoure> maverick_: which model you had?
<maverick_> 510i
<maverick_> lately  i upgraded firmware to v 4
<donsdw> rafal: Command: kcmshell Peripheral/displayconfig
<maverick_> which supports QoS...but it's like latin language to me
<BluesKaj> rob, pls stay with one nick
<rob> BluesKaj, no
<Lynoure> maverick_: you so owe me once if this one gets solved :) Why not v5, by the way?
<maverick_> Lynoure: i owe my life
<maverick_> Lynoure: if it got solved
<BluesKaj> rob, we don't need ppl filling the chat screen with useless info
<maverick_> Lynoure: and i know it won't :P
<rob> BluesKaj, set your client to ignore nick changes then :D
<viajador> bmk789: I do
<maverick_> Lynoure: is there version 5
<maverick_> ?!
<rafal> donsdw: thanks
<rafal> donsdw: what exacly is writtne there,
<domenico> Is there a way to uninstall the meta-package xubuntu-desktop?
<rafal> donsdw: in the field
<rafal> donsdw: in the field  "command"
<Lynoure> maverick_: yes, seems so, http://www.speedtouch.com/pdf/Manuals/R531/ST510v5_CLIguide.pdf
<domenico> ... sorry, to be more complete:  Is there a way to uninstall the meta-package xubuntu-desktop and get rid of the XFCE environment?
<Lynoure> maverick_: pages 67 onwards might help
<viajador> So, anyone can try and shed some light on this issue: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089300.0
<Lynoure> maverick_: oh, sorry, forgot, you had some version that does not use atm?
<bmk789> viajador: what packages did you install to set it up and what tool do you use for configuration?
<maverick_> no it uses atm
<maverick_> listen they all use the same technique
<wolv> anyone have any idea how to manually remove restricted drivers?  I'm trying to turn off the atheros wifi drivers.
<maverick_> u can only shape for a specific interface
<viajador> I just installed compiz-fusion, compiz-kde (or something like that) and conficompiz-manager (or something like that). The rest went on automaticaly. I also use Emerald, but that is your option.
<donsdw> rafal: kcmshell Peripheral/displayconfig
<viajador> bmk789: read above :)
<Lynoure> maverick_: But earlier you turned down qos on atm... Don't see why, then. I'd expect it's the upstream connection you want to apply qos on.
<bmk789> viajador: hmm, ive got all those but the configuration is acting weird :\
<Lynoure> ciperlone: Sorry, I am not sure how to start powermanager manually
<maverick_> Lynoure: no the download stream
<bmk789> ill try to purge and reinstall and see what happens
<Flare183> !info natilus
<ubotu> Package natilus does not exist in gutsy
<grul_> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<viajador> bmk789: weird how?
<Lynoure> maverick_: that's what I meant, his hosts connection from upsteam, not in the internal network.
<bmk789> like, some plugins dont work, and enabling window previews disables the svg and text plugins
<maverick_> Lynoure: yeah
<Flare183> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lynoure> maverick_: seems to me that the first document I linked to covers that in detail, and the command line reference is just a quick reference. You can probably parse it together from those. :)
<Lynoure> ciperlone: I think the applet comes in kde-guidance-powermanager
<GrahamA> Umm... My standard ps/2 mouse has just stopped working... and I don't know why. It's optical and the lights on but it doesn't move and the buttons don'twork
<FlashWolf> GrahamA: i had a nice mouse that died this way
<FlashWolf> bought another one
<FlashWolf> GrahamRA: its lights are all on, but the main processor is broken.
<FlashWolf> probably this is what happened to you
<Lynoure> ciperlone: I have to sleep now, I hope you find it.
<dick-richardson> how do I rip a single track from a cd to a 192 kbps vbr .mp3?
<viajador> dick-richardson: try Grip
<tburdick> kaudiocreator works pretty darn good
<tburdick> I like it better than grip personally...
<tinin> hi
<tinin> does anybody know a good OCR scanner software?
<viajador> Never tryed it. I used Grip some time ago and I liked it enough not to try anything else ever since :)
<carranca> hi, im trying to install kde4 in kubuntu to test it, ive done what it says on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php but with no luck
<carranca> when trying to excecute Xephyr it telss me, that it cannot open display. Is DISPLAY set?
<Hamra> tintin: there is kooka
<Hamra> tinin*
<Pilot_> Does anyone know how to change OO from making paragraph breaks everytime you press 'enter'?  ie: instead of always using shift+enter
<tinin> Hamra thanx, i just have seen it, i'm going to try. I had heard there was an opensource project for ocr hosted on googlecode. I need some accuracy
<tinin> I'm going to check some more
<Hamra> ok, np
<tinin> http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/
<tinin> The developers are regularly testing on the following platforms:
<tinin> ...Ubuntu
<tinin> niiiice
<Hamra> sounds really nice, unfortunatly, i dont have the opportunity to use scanning on linux, since my lexmark 1100 scanner is not supported on linux
<Hamra> i might need some new scanner
<hatter_> how do i make shortcut on the desktop for an nfs share ?
<FlashWolf> Hamra: sure thesre is a driver
<BluesKaj> Hamra, lexmark doesn't support linux ... they won't write linux drivers for their products
<FlashWolf> dont know where, but here is
<FlashWolf> oh. so sorry then
<tinin> scan on windows with vmware and use the images in kooka Hamra
<FlashWolf> any emulation?
<BluesKaj> but I'm sure there are some open source drivers around
<BluesKaj> kooka isn't a very good scan app IMO , so I still use windows for scanjobs
<jpiccolo> i am having a problem with convertIT
<Hamra> there is a linux sdk from lexmark, but the drivers are from version 1150 and up, my 1100 wont work, i found somewhere a 3rd party driver, but they said it's unreliable, anyway, im good with vmware, i installed few days ago
<BluesKaj> bah VMware !
<hatter_> why bah vmware ?
<BluesKaj> i just switch to windows for 20mins to do a scan ...no biggie
<hatter_> vmware is great, why would anyone not like it ?
<BluesKaj> i had vmware running on my pc , could solve the internet connection prob
<BluesKaj> couldn't rather
<hatter_> couldnt connect it to the internet ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<hatter_> then your bridge wasnt setup properly
<tinin> i preffer virtualbox, but maybe it does not work well with external devices yet
<hatter_> its trivial to have network connectivity with vmware
<tinin> uhh kooka ocr sux
<tinin>  p|.c |'dl l( un>Elc <lue cl ()ji\'rn   CílT\Cl\líÚ o lllcln fl\  \|
<Doctor_Nick> typing in perl, i see
<BluesKaj> hatter , I'm behind a router ...tried everything for a week to make it connect in vmware...no dice
<BluesKaj> hatter_, anyway I don't need windows except for scanning once in a while, so I don't feel deprived :)
<rafal> the panels in KDE are gone after re-logging, wtf
<hatter_> BluesKaj, fair enough :)
<sebastian^> hmm how i can reset all my wlan configuration, after testing to set an ip for my wlan knetworkmanager dont show me any wlans ... :-/?
<BluesKaj> sebastian , wireless  ?
<johey> I lost my K menu. I have even rebooted my computer, and it's still gone. What can I do?
<sebastian^> aehm yes :)
<maverick_> sebastian^: i guess    /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<maverick_> sebastian^: try it
<johey> Not only the menu, but the whole panel bar.
<maverick_> sebastian11:  and wait for like 10 sec u'll see wireless networks hopefuly
<sebastian^> maverick_: no i tested this two or three times
<sebastian^> he only shows me one cable connection
<sebastian^> but under this, were i normally can find the wlans .. nothing
<RogueJediX> How can I find out which app is using up my sound device?
<Hamra> johey: can you see the bar at the bottom? if so right click it and click add applet
<johey> Hamra: No, it's gone.
<johey> Hamra: However, I just found out that I can do killall kicker && kicker and it will start. But I have auto hiding on, and as soon as it has been hidden once, I need to restart it again.
<dgrub> is anyone able to get the client for the NetZero ISP in the US?
<Alonea> what is with kdesudo and kde4? I have trouble running programs like adept because it wont accept my password. says its incorrect when its not. kde said it was a gusty problem.
<johey> Hamra: Now, when I turned off auto hiding and restarted kicker, it is there. However, this is not how I'd like to have it. =/
<Alonea> johey: i couldn't ever get the auto-hide to work for me without loosing the bar
<johey> Alonea: Strange. It has worked for me for some weeks now, but...
<sebastian^> any has another idea for my wireless problem :)?
<matttis> Hi, does anyone know how to work (good) with photorec ? I would like to filter the recovered files by the doctype (xml headline).
<Alonea> johey: then again, I haven't tried again since fiesty. is it any more stable?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | sebastian^
<ubotu> sebastian^: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<matttis> I think that could be possible because _photorec_ seems to take the file content to look if it is a text file (f.e. a xml file)
<johey> Alonea: I didn't use auto hiding with feisty. Only tried it with gutsy, but today I cannot say it's very stable. :)
<funkju> Hello. I am having a problem with KNetworkManager. It doesn't list my network connections in the icon in the system tray, and when I click on it it says "No active device". Though I can connect just fine to both wireless and wired. Any ideas how to get the devices to show up when I right click?
<Alonea> johey: figures..its been that way then since whatever was before fiesty. mine would work for a little while and then it would mess up.
<sebastian^> sama problem funkju :)
<johey> Alonea: Edgy, if I remember correctly. :) Not good. In my opinion, KDE is a really stable environment, so it's sad that such a major thing is broken.
<Alonea> also, why did they change kdesu to kdesudo when kde4 is still kdesu?
<funkju> sebastian: at least i'm not alone. Maybe I will just install wicd
<Alonea> i might end up going back to fiesty because of it if gusty is going to cause this many problems.
<johey> It beats me. Well, I can probably learn to live with a static kicker. Bad solution, but whatever. Have to sleep some hours now.
<Alonea> johey: night
<Alonea> looks like I am going back to fiesty then. Even though I won't be able to shut down my computer. At least gusty fixed that problem.
<sebastian^> funkju: i now tested kwifimanager for my wlan
<BluesKaj> err Alonea ...maybe it's kde4 giving you the greif not gutsy
<sebastian^> and he found everything without problems
<Alonea> BluesKaj: already talked to kde people. its due to the change from kdesu to kdesudo in gusty.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, i still use kdesu for gui and sudo for cli ... i don't trust kdesudo
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah. me neither. its just on programs gusty automatically uses kdesudo and I don't know how to get it to do kdesu unless I load the program manually in the terminal
<hatter_> every time i boot i get an error mesg 'boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz not found
<HoNgOuRu> can anyone help me_??? I ' ve installed latest privative ati driver, 8.43 and for some reason my bus setting is at 0x, it should be 8x...please give me a hand..
<HoNgOuRu> I dont have graphic acceleration
<BluesKaj> HoNgOuRu, which ati card ?
<HoNgOuRu> radeon,9800 pro, its supported by this driver
<HoNgOuRu> envy says so...
<HoNgOuRu> catalyst shows 0x at bus setting...
<HoNgOuRu> and the openGL part is from Mesa project instead of ATI
<HoNgOuRu> I think I should edit something in xorg.conf
<HoNgOuRu> but I don
<HoNgOuRu> 't know what
<BluesKaj> yes, ati recommends that driver for most of the radeons , but it doesn't do 3D or DRI on some so one has to revert to the restricted driver provided in system settings/advanced , but the newly installed 8.43 driver has to be uninstalled first
<Alonea> HoNgOuRu: good luck. i tried doing it manually without success. envy did it for me thankfully. is composite disabled in xorg?
<HoNgOuRu> 0 or 1 ?
<Alonea> HoNgOuRu: there is a composite 0 and 1???
<HoNgOuRu> I'll type Disable
<HoNgOuRu> yes...
<HoNgOuRu> the bit state
<HoNgOuRu> yes or no...
<HoNgOuRu> well wait for me...
<Alonea> HoNgOuRu: oh ok. yeah, mine has to be disabled to work.
<Alonea> HoNgOuRu: though i do not have that model of card. I have an ati xpress 200m
<HoNgOuRu> disable or disabled????
<HoNgOuRu> is that I dont speak english as my mother language...
<BluesKaj> HoNgOuRu, to uninstall the 8.43 driver : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat711-inst.html
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> I'll try the xorg first
<HoNgOuRu> I put Disable or Disabled ???
<HoNgOuRu> wish me luck
<HoNgOuRu> thanx Ill restart
<BluesKaj> Alonea, do you have fgl_glxgears ?
<jembouge> hi there
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> Th3R3 isn't here today though
<jembouge> anyone knows how to set the screen dpi to 75 so X uses it by default?
<BluesKaj> no prolly changed the nick Th4R4
<Ace2016> bye all
#kubuntu 2007-12-04
<r0y4l> any ideas why i get a segfault if i try to start compiz?
<r0y4l> after starting i.e. kde-window-decorator or emerald, etc. i get a segmentation fault (core dumped) :(
<hcbox> how can i add dictionnaries to kontact ?
<mic654654> adept manager us getting stuck on "looking up headers", any ideas?
<MetaMorfoziS> mic654654 > try to change your repo's domain
<MetaMorfoziS> fore axample .us.something to .de.something
<MetaMorfoziS> etc
<mic654654> MetaMorfoziS: it seems to happen under all of them until i visit the repo in a browser
<linuxvisitor> I have problem with amarok playing wma files. It always skips once in the begining 1-3 seconds in. The skip is always in the same place for each song
<hcbox> how can i add dictionnaries to kontact ? ( want to add french dictionary)
<bazhang_> mic654654: you can also try source-o-matic to change all that
<neosaki> So, if I wanted to install 7.10 with KDE 4.0RC1, how would I go about this?
<bazhang_> neosaki: carefully :}
<kamui__> i cant build the intel iwlwifi driver keep getting the error about /lib/modules/kernver/source not found
<kamui__> what do i need to apt on my new gutsy system
<kamui__> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source'
<kamui__> chmod: cannot access `compatible/*': No such file or directory
<kamui__> /bin/sh: cannot create compatible/kversion: Directory nonexistent
<kamui__> -e
<kamui__> Makefile has been modified by generate_compatible, please run `make' again
<theverant> anyone know why I need to run Quanta as root to be able to change the colour scheme?  Otherwise changes I make don't apply...
<HoNgOuRu> hi I want to tell u guys that I fix my ati problem
<HoNgOuRu> I have installed the latest privative ati driver with graphic acceleration
<Alonea> BluesKaj: sorry it took me so long to answer. I had to leave for a moment. fgl_glxgears? no. its says its not installed. when I reformatted my system I haven't tried to put back on fglrx yet.
<HoNgOuRu> I uninstalled the driver with envy, and from out of the X installed the .run file and that was all
<Alonea> BluesKaj: but before the reformat I did.
<HoNgOuRu> thanx anyway
<theverant> ok, well, it's more than just Quanta.  Apparently I can't change any system colours in KDE.  Control panel changes colours, but no other program changes... even after restarting
<theverant> anyone know what could cause this?
<naelr> so can someone tell me why I cannot compile a new kernel?
<Hamra> !kernel | naelr
<ubotu> naelr: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<naelr> I am very convinced mister ubotu....... thanks hamra
<darlos> hello
<darlos> guys, i am unable to play any shoutcast on my amarok!!!
<darlos> help
<darlos> plz
<tarin> can anyone help with loss of internet?
<tarin> hello?
<tarin> are darlos and i the only ones here?
<darlos> tink so
<theverant> nah
<theverant> I'm here, I'm just of no use to you
<tarin> lol well at least you are honest
<theverant> darlos - have you tried asking in Amarok
<theverant> maybe someone is awake there?
<tarin> anyone...internet help
<dmcglone> anyone know where I can find the kicker bar that looks like the icons are sitting on top of it for compiz fusion?
<bazhang_> tarin: what's the problem?
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<bazhang_> hiya
<dmcglone> Hello
<bazhang_> the cavalry has arrived :}
<tekstacy> What's a good program to backup DVDs?
<bazhang_> k3b
<bazhang_> or vlc
<zibrah3ed> dd
<bazhang_> depending on your needs and type of dvd
<tarin> i booted into gutsy and no internet
<tekstacy> I thought vlc was just a player
<tarin> happens everytime
<tarin> i am dual booting with xp
<bazhang_> tarin: could you be more specific? what does ifconfig say
<dmcglone> did you set it up tarin?
<dmcglone> tarin did you by any chance reboot from XP to Kubuntu?
<tarin> yes
<tarin> when i first installed it worked fine
<zibrah3ed> tekstacy: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup_a_DVD
<dmcglone> then your machine may not be completely releasing the NIC, try shutting completly down first
<tarin> then i upgraded from fesisty
<tekstacy> Thanks
<tarin> feisty and now it wont do it
<dmcglone> the first step I would take is shutting down completely to see if the machine is releasing the NIC properly
<zibrah3ed> tarin: wired or wireless adpater?
<tarin> wired
<tarin> with a router
<tarin> dsl
<zibrah3ed> tarin: Do you know the model of your adapter
<tarin> home build
<tekstacy> tarin, take a look at virtualbox, it beats dual-booting
<tarin> i dont want a virtual machine
<htmldotcom> not in my experience.
<htmldotcom> vm's are slower
<htmldotcom> you cant beat a hdd install
<tarin> thats for sure
<zibrah3ed> tarin: output of lspci for your adapter example "00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)"
<dmcglone> I can almost guarantee you he just needs to completly shutdown.
<zibrah3ed> could be
<dmcglone> he rebooted from XP, I've had the same problem many times over.
<zibrah3ed> Never had that problem, but it probably depends on your hardware
<mzanfardino> have have a very simply script that I would like to have run whether or not a user logs into the system.  Currently it's sitting in ~/.kde/Autostart.  Where can I move it such that it will start without the need of a user being logged in?  Or is that possible?
<dmcglone> it's sporadic though.
<mzanfardino> s/have/I
<mzanfardino> s/simply/simple
<tarin> ok now knetman is not even starting
<tarin> and if i choose it from menu it does nothing
<Dragnslcr> mzanfardino- should be able to just make it a cron job
<mzanfardino> Dragnslcr: not familiar with that process sadly, but I will research it
<Dragnslcr> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Dragnslcr> KCron is good for setting it up
<mzanfardino> Dragnslcr: thanks
<Dragnslcr> No prob
<tarin> ok got the lspci for ethernet
<tarin> ethernet controller realtek semiconductor inc blah blah blah rev 10
<zibrah3ed> tarin: Did you try the total shutdown then restart that dmcglone suggested?
<tarin> yup
<dmcglone> tarin whats the output of iconfig -a?
<dmcglone> oops, I mean ifconfig -a
<dmcglone> tarin are you on the same box that your having problems with?
<snarkster> hi guys
<maybeway36> hi
<dmcglone> hello
<tarin> no i am on my laptop right now
<snarkster> Im trying to install j2re1.4 but it fails to preconfigure exiting with error status 10
<snarkster> i dont know what that means as im new to kubuntu..
<dmcglone> does ifconfig -a show you an IP?
<dmcglone> snarkster are you trying to install the .tar file or are you using adept?
<tarin> it gives me an ipv6 ip address
<dmcglone> show me this line tarin.
<tarin> i cant even ping the 127.0.0.1
<tarin> show you what line?
<dmcglone> what does ifconfig -a say under eth0
<tarin> you want all of it?
<dmcglone> no just eth0
<bazhang_> tarin: if you seriously want help, how about the exact model of that realtek card? if you just say blah, blah, then we might give advice like: oh do something like this blah blah, and then you'd have more troubles
<tarin> sorry rtl-8139/8139c/8139c+
<dmcglone> bazhang, I seriously doubt that has anything to do with it. I think his problem is he has misconfigured his connection.
<tarin> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:D1:22:BB
<tarin>   
<tarin>  inet6 addr: fe80::201:29ff:fed1:22bb/64 Scope:Link
<tarin>            
<tarin> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<tarin>           
<tarin>  RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<tarin>           
<tarin>  TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<tarin>           
<tarin>  collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<tarin>           
<tarin>  RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<tarin>          
<zibrah3ed> tarin: what does lsmod list the "8139too" module
<tarin>   Interrupt:20 Base address:0xa000
<tarin> brb
<dmcglone> see that bazhag, he's not even getting an IP
<dmcglone> the card is reconized, and he stated it worked on the last release, so I believe he hasn't configured it either at all or just wrong.
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448 tarin
<zibrah3ed> bazhang_: he has already tried that
<bazhang_> tarin: seems you need to either to completely turn off your machine, unplug, and then remove the battery for 15 seconds--followed by a boot into Ubuntu/Kubuntu--booting from xp into ubuntu will mkae it unworkable again--problem with the xp drivers
<bazhang_> err make
<bazhang_> tarin: the only other option at this point seems to be to go into windows (assuming the step above failed) and uncheck the power down under the windows properties of this card
<dmcglone> well bazhang isn't that basically what I suggested in the first place? he don't need to remove the battery! that will wipe his BIOS out!
<dmcglone> just kidding
<dmcglone> LMAO
<bazhang_> this is a laptop--yes?
<bazhang_> dmcglone: hehe
<zibrah3ed> He said it was a home build so i assume not
<bazhang_> are ethernet cards replaceable? :}
<genii> Usually they are. Even in laptops
<dmcglone> depends on what you replace them with (if you know what I mean)
<bazhang_> is tarin even still around?
<bazhang_> cheers genii!
<dmcglone> he hasn't left the chat. he's probably over fideling with his desktop
<genii> bazhang_: Hiya :)
<funcrush> Printer server is windows 2000 in my office, my desktop is kubuntu. Can I use the printer?
<dmcglone> funcrush, I don't see why not. Just setup print sharing
<funcrush> dmcglone: well, is it not metter OS?
<dmcglone> no, every OS will share printers. I share mine
<dmcglone> use samba
<funcrush> Can i share printer in different OS?
<dmcglone> Yes.
<funcrush> well... yup, I'll try
<funcrush> thank you:)
<dmcglone> it doesn't matter to samba what OS your running
<funcrush> I mean, there is Windows 2000 on the printer server
<dmcglone> that don't matter.
<funcrush> well then, should I install samba?
<dmcglone> if you use samba and set it up correctly it will work flawlessly
<naelr> ok I still can't recomplie my kernel
<naelr> any have any suggestions ... I ddon't understand what I am doing wrong
<dmcglone> whats up naelr?
<naelr> I have a newer laptop and with some kernels some things work and with others soem don't .. . I get erros when I run make menuconfig
<dmcglone> what errors?
<epimeteo> hi ppl
<naelr> where is the pasterbin page?
<naelr> !pasterbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasterbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naelr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<naelr> here is my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46790/
<dmcglone> let me take a look
<naelr> I followed thist page ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Dooood> I have a new question.  Last night, after my initial install, my resolution looked fine.  I set the screensaver to on, and went to bed.  This morning, I got up, the screensaverhadn't com on, and the screen was blank, even though I told it no to turn off the monitor.  When I woke the machine up, the resolution was WAY low, and it is no longer  possible to increase ther resolution anymore.  The slider indicates it is on the
<Dooood> highest level, even though the resolution is abysmal..
<dmcglone> check first to see if you even have the directory /scripts/kconfig/lxdialog
<naelr> dmcglone: yes I do
<dmcglone> Dooood, you need to reconfigure your monitor. I had the same problem.
<Dooood> ok, how?
<Dooood> like I said, I can't increase the slider anymore.
<Dariok> Is there some way to just reset kubuntu to default settings without a reinstall? drivers and everything?
<tarin> actually had to run to the store real quick i said brb earlier
<dmcglone> naelr, thats weird
<Dariok> a quick, nifty konsole command?
<dmcglone> Dooood, use the system settings
<naelr> I get same errors on my kubuntu desktop
<Dooood> ok, I'll look again, but it is already set to the highest, dmcglone
<dmcglone> Dooood, you can't re-set your resolution until you change the monitor
<dmcglone> Ok I'll walk you through it. here grab my hand ;-)
<Dooood> heh, thanks
<dmcglone> system settings -> monitor & display
<Dooood> got it
<dmcglone> click administrator mode button
<Dooood> got it
<dmcglone> enter password
<Dooood> got it
<dmcglone> now click "hardware" tab
<Dooood> ok
<dmcglone> now click "configure" beside the "monitor" and choose a monitor that best fits yours
<kub^> hi, i have a small issue with opera not using the mplayer plugin properly, i just get a white box. I have mozplugger installed and mplayer, opera is looking at the correct libraries. anyone able to help ?
<Dooood> can I click "detect" dmcglone?
<dmcglone> kub type: about:plugins in your URL and see if your plugins are there
<Dooood> or will that just give me the same settings I've got?
<dmcglone> no Doood, pick a monitor, you can pick a generic one that will do 1024x768
<Dooood> ok
<kub^> dmcglone: they are correct
<matttis> what happened to my kaffeine player ? It doesn't play anything... same with totem
<dmcglone> have you tried different sites?
<kub^> dmcglone: for example windows media player is pointing at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<kub^> dmcglone yes i have tried quicktime and windows media player sites with no luck, the sites work fine in firefox
<dmcglone> windows media player? when did windows start making software for linux? LOL
<kub^> windows media player plugin dmcglone :)
<dmcglone> Sounds like an opera issue
<tarin> ok when i go to sys services networking is not running
<dmcglone> Dooood, anything yet?
<tarin> when i try to start it it fails reading the /etc/network/interfaces
<dmcglone> now you might be onto something tarin
<dmcglone> show me that file
<dmcglone> how did it go Doood?
<dmcglone> did you restart your X server?
<Dooood> not good, trying again
<dmcglone> wait
<dmcglone> did you restart your X server?
<Dooood> apparently I chose the wrong refresh rate or something....
<jpiccolo> anyone know of a ktorrent mirror for the source code?
<dmcglone> you shouldn't need to specify a refresh rate
<Dooood> there was 2 choices for a generic 1024X768, 60Hz, and 70Hz, I chose 70
<Dooood> ok, going to restart x now
<dmcglone> Ok
<tarin> yay i fixed it i somehow had a duplicate inet eth0 inet dhcp
<dmcglone> I figured you had it misconfigured
<jpiccolo> ktorrent.org down for anyone else?
<tarin> i dont know how it happened but man am i learning
<bazhang_> tarin: glad to hear.
<dmcglone> thank god you figured it out, I didn't want to sit here all night.
<bazhang_> haha
<dmcglone> I have a wife that has needs....LMAO
<bazhang_> too much information
<bazhang_> :}
<dmcglone> it was either that or tell you to F*** off....LMAO
<dmcglone> See I chose to be nice about it. :)
<dmcglone> <~~~nice guy
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> looks like Dooood really misconfigured his monitor
<jpiccolo> can you guys tell me if www.ktorrent.org is down of you also?
<naelr> ok so why can't I complie me a new kernel
<naelr> compile...
<dmcglone> I'm not sure naelr.
<naelr> this is pretty much a fresh install...
<dmcglone> I wish I could say, but the error message doesn't give much.
<jsn> is there a kubuntu forum ?? where ??
<dmcglone> jsn http://www.ubuntu.com
<NickPresta> jpiccolo, ktorrent isn't down, but they don't any files in their root directory, apparently. Perhaps they are updating or switching to a new domain. I would check back in a few hours.
<naelr> I used to run pure debian and I never had this problem...
<BluesKaj> yes jpiccolo , ktorrent.org is giving a page with Configuration Error etc
<jsn> so its the same as the ubuntu forums ??
<jsn> ubuntuforums.org ??
<naelr> ok I will go ask in the ubuntu channel
<dmcglone> jsn i'll be more specific http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jpiccolo> ok thanks for geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetting back to me on that
<bazhang_> jsn: kubuntu has their own forum--though the questions you have may be answered on ubuntuforums.org as well
<jpiccolo> grr sorry bluetoottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttth keyboard:(
<bazhang_> haha
<jpiccolo> doh
<dmcglone> LOL I can see
<jsn> and where is the kubuntu forums located at ??
<dmcglone> http://www.kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> jpiccolo, enuff!
<jsn> thxs
<dmcglone> click on the tab forums
<bazhang_> jsn: www.google.com
<dmcglone> LOL bazhang
<bazhang_> I mean cmon! :}
<dmcglone> I mean click on the "support" tab
<jpiccolo> sorry i wasnt trying too, my computer is freezing because of k3b is erroring trying to make a iso
<bazhang_> jpiccolo: what is the error?
<dmcglone> Well I guess I've put in my days work here. Break time! :-)
<bazhang_> hehe
<jpiccolo> i dont know, its just locking up my computer for like 5 seconds at a time
<jpiccolo> cant hardly type
<bazhang_> jpiccolo: you tried running it from konsole? that would give better error info
<jpiccolo> k3b is closeddddd
<jpiccolo> but i cant eject the cd
<chjunior> howto upgrade kubuntu from feisty to gutsy ?
<Dooood> dmcglone: I went to log out
<Dooood> oops
<Dooood> didn't mean to press enter yet
<Dooood> anyway, dmcglone, I went to log out so I could restart my X server, but after I logged out, I just had a flashing prompt up in my upper left hand corner.  I assume that isn't what I should see, correct?  When I pressed reset, it booted, but my resolution is still low.
<bazhang_> !upgrade | chjunior
<ubotu> chjunior: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dmcglone> Ok Dooood, what size monitor do you have?
<chjunior> ubotu: but that teaches only how to upgrade using GUI, and on ubuntu... not on kubuntu
<chjunior> bazhang_: but that teaches only how to upgrade using GUI, and on ubuntu... not on kubuntu
<Dooood> 19", I think
<dmcglone> OK lets go back to the control pannel's monitor settings
<Dooood> ok
<bazhang_> chjunior: you want to upgrade via cli?
<dmcglone> Ok first lets check out your graphics card settings
<dmcglone> click on the configure button beside the graphics card
<Dooood> shite, now I'm borked.  I noticed when I went back that there was room to move the slider, and I did so.  Now I have better resolution, but wherever my mouse pointer goes the screen has trouuble redrawing., and all the text in this window has gone away.  I can on;y see what I'm typing....
<Dooood> oh, there's the text!
<Dooood> oops, now it's gone.
<dmcglone> Ok restart your x server
<chjunior> bazhang_: doesn't matter :) cli or gui...
<kristjans> hey... does anybody know if i can place a list inside a list in kword?
<dmcglone> Doooood, you know that restarting your x serverrrr doesn't mean just logging out?
<bazhang_> chjunior: the steps for ubuntu will work with kubuntu gui or cli
<dmcglone> you need to choose "restart x server" in the menu of the login screen
<Dooood> I didn't get a logon screen
<dmcglone> have you logged out?
<chjunior> bazhang_: in kubuntu we don't have a "update-manager"
<pierreth> how can I copy a protected dvd?
<GerrySly> how do I start apache in kubuntu? I installed it using Adept manager
<dmcglone> chjunior yes we do
<Dooood> I logged out, but it got stuck at the flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner, so I had to reset
<chjunior> dmcglone: do we? not here... what is the package name?
<bazhang_> chjunior: ok, that's true. let me get the specific link for you--just a  moment..
<master_> Just installed the new kubuntu.. how can i get updates?
<dmcglone> that was before, but this is now that you've changed resolution. Did you check your graphics card?
<chjunior> does 7.10 have compiz enabled as default?
<master_> And how can I get my nvidia driver installed?
<chjunior> bazhang_: ok :D
<dmcglone> chjunior hang on let me think, i'm having a brain fart
<chjunior> dmcglone: hehehe, no problem :D
<bazhang_> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/ chjunior with pictures!
<dmcglone> is it update_manager?
<rockets> Anybody know a good way to export a buddy list to import it to a new SN
<rockets> AIM buddy list
<dmcglone> Ah it's update-manager
<chjunior> bazhang_: thanks! :D
<bazhang_> chjunior: no worries :}
<dmcglone> type that in konsole
<dmcglone> or just type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dooood> yay!  ok dmcglone, I finally got a setting to work.....
<chjunior> bazhang_: does 7.10 have compiz enabled as default?
<dmcglone> chjunior, no
<dmcglone> chjunior sudo apt-get install compiz
<dmcglone> Cool Doood
<chjunior> dmcglone: hummm
<chjunior> dmcglone: but, ubuntu does, am I wrong? at least the livecd includes compiz as I could see last saturday...
<dmcglone> oh and chjunior- apt-get install emerald
<bazhang_> chjunior: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz
<dmcglone> oh yeah almost forgot that bazhang :-)
<master_> so.. nobody knows how to make my new install download/install security updates?
<dmcglone> I don't know about ubuntu, this is a Kubuntu chat
<dmcglone> LOL
<master_> I am kubuntu..
<dmcglone> master - update-managerrr
<master_> Or--are you all just trying to compromise me right now?
<dmcglone> update-manager that is
<master_> ok.. cool
<master_> dmcglone: don't seem to have any such program (trying from command line).. maybe it's not installed
<dmcglone> don't forget to enable the security channel
<syazdani> Hi room. I just installed kubuntu on my HP Pavillion DV6000, and I can't get the nvidia graphic card or the wireless working.
<dmcglone> probably isn't
<BluesKaj> master_, don't forget to update your sources.list
<syazdani> any ideas where there is a howto to follow?
<master_> dmcglone: where do i do all that?
<dmcglone> master: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<master_> dmcglone: that was the first thing I tried.. anyway.. i found it all in the gui... thanks..
<master_> getting updates now
<dmcglone> thats what we were looking for. we were looking for the update-manager gui. LOL
<master_> I am hoping one of these will fix the messed up kde menu labels, too..
<master_> they all say something like _: entries kde menu ......
<dmcglone> how did your labels get messed up?
<master_> dmcglone: installed like that.. actually, i tried installing on two other machines and the same thing happened..
<master_> one was a virtual machine.. (vmware)
<dmcglone> Wow. thats weird
<syazdani> oh, with the _: entries problem, I updated kde completely and then restart kde, they went away for me.
<master_> cool..
<master_> then i will need to get my nvidia driver...
<syazdani> ditto here.
<dmcglone> Oh boy.
<dmcglone> have fun with the nvidia
<dmcglone> LOL
<syazdani> master_: I'm guessing you are not living in US.
<dmcglone> who me?
<dmcglone> LOL
<syazdani> the _entries problem seems to be for people who are not in US.
<dmcglone> Oh now blame it on us english speaking people... LOL
<syazdani> :)
<syazdani> There apparently was something wrong with all the other locale files.
<nikosapi> Does compiz crash when opening openoffice for anyone else here? This never used to happen in Feisty...
<dmcglone> Well I can say, the past week I've been running compiz, it seems emerald crashes on me for no apearant reason
<dmcglone> but not compiz
<flaccid> US, yuk
<nikosapi> dmcglone: ah, I guess you're right. compiz is still running...
<nikosapi> so I'll try a different window decorator
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> glad I can help.
<kub^> anyone have a recommendation for webcams on kubuntu, needs to be under £20 and noobinstallproof ? :)
<Dooood> ok, remembering I'm a n00b, where do I look for drivers for an Epson C66 printer, which I'll be accessing on one of the winXP machines on the network?
<vicious> hola
<dmcglone> Intel cs330 that comes with the create and share software
<vicious> alguien sabe por que no me deja cambiar la resolucion de pantalla
<vicious> ??
<dmcglone> been using mine for about 10 years
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | vicious
<ubotu> vicious: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<kub^> ty dmcglone, btw the opera problem was fixed by installing the latest beta :)
<dmcglone> Man I'm on a roll today
<dmcglone> whooo hooo
<dmcglone> :-)
<kub^> dmcglone what do i need to do for that webcam installation wise ?
<dmcglone> Come on people, I'm doing so good today I can probably read your fortune.
<nikosapi> dmcglone: sweet, the gtk-window-decorator seems to work, thanks
<dmcglone> Nothing, just plug it in and choose some software
<kub^> dont puff up his ego even more nikosapi :)
<dmcglone> no problem nikosapi
<dmcglone> LOL kub
<Dooood> ok, dmcglone, read my fortune about my question above....
<Dooood> ok, remembering I'm a n00b, where do I look for drivers for an Epson C66 printer, which I'll be accessing on one of the winXP machines on the network?
<nikosapi> kub^: hehe
<dmcglone> Doooood, was your printer detected?
<Dooood> no
<Dooood> figured I'd need drivers to get it to detect
<dmcglone> have you installed the gimp printer drivers?
<Dooood> um.
<Dooood> no.
<dmcglone> go for it. thats step one
<Dooood> that's where the total n00b part comes in....
<Dooood> so, a sudo thiny?
<Dooood> thingy?
<dmcglone> well the gimp print drivers will more than likely have your drivers you need
<Dooood> aha
<dmcglone> use adept
<Dooood> and what do I type to get that again?  ~sudo somethingsomethingsomething?
<dmcglone> I can't remember the name of the package. do a search for gimp-print
<Dooood> ok
<Dooood> installing now
<dmcglone> ta-da
<dmcglone> that should do it.
<Dooood> koo
<dmcglone> I'm on such a roll all while I got pink eye
<Dooood> once done, do I need to restart or do something?  Do a little John Travolta dance? Hold my mouth in a frown?
<funcrush> Should I install samba before configure printer on network?
<dmcglone> you don't have to do any of that crap
<Dooood> koo
<dmcglone> funcrush, yes, you can't install a printer on a non-existant print server
<funcrush> dmcglone: yup thank you!
<Dooood> so, dmcglone, after doing that install, the printer should pop up in the samba window when viewing that mchine?  It hasn't, am I looking in the wrong place?
<Dooood> ...maybe I should have done the Travolta?
<dmcglone> Woah, where did samba come in here at?
<jalbert> hey can anybody recommend me a wireless card?
<Dooood> where else do I look for a printer, except attached to that machine?
<dmcglone> Dooood, you never specified a network printer in your question
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Dooood> I did
<Dooood> ok, remembering I'm a n00b, where do I look for drivers for an Epson C66 printer, which I'll be accessing on one of the winXP machines on the network?
<dmcglone> hang on, let me see your question again
<Dooood> see?
<syazdani> hmm, I can't even download the nvidia drivers.
<syazdani> hmm.
<dmcglone> OK gotcha
<Dooood> whew.
<dmcglone> LOL
<Dooood> glad I covered my butt!
<dmcglone> ok did you install the package?
<Dooood> yes
<Dooood> I didn't do the Travolta, tho....
<dmcglone> ok see if your drivers are listed in the "printer" in system settings
<Dooood> um, hang on
<Dooood> what willit say if they are?  I have some references to printers there, including an "add" tab....
<Dooood> ok, I'm trying to add the printer, I chose TCP, and it is scanning the network now.
<Dooood> ....slowly scanning, that is.....
<Dooood> can I just input the smb://l<machine name> in the "Printer address" box, dmcglone?
<dmglonee> Im back Nooob
<Dooood> ah
<Dooood>  you missed it all then.
<dmglonee> my wife unpluged the computer and tv
<Dooood> let me re enter what you missed.
<Dooood> what willit say if they are?  I have some references to printers there, including an "add" tab....
<Dooood> ok, I'm trying to add the printer, I chose TCP, and it is scanning the network now.
<Dooood> can I just input the smb://l<machine name> in the "Printer address" box, dmcglone?
<dmglonee> OK wait a minute, is the printer on the other computer? or the one your one right now?
<Dooood> the scan is going *very* slowly.
<Dooood> other computer
<dmglonee> Ah then you need to set up an smb printer
<Dooood> aha
<Dooood> ok
<dmglonee> I thought you were trying to install a printer on your linux box
<Pilot_> Anyone with OpenOffice knowledge, could you help me with a OO problem regarding paragraph breaks and the enter key: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3887871#post3887871
<dmglonee> do you have samba running on the computer that the printer is hooked to?
<Dooood> uh.  no.  I don't.
<Dooood> I need samba on the XP machine, too?
<Dooood> dang I hate being a n00b.
<dmglonee> first you need to set up samba on your computer that the printer is hooked to, and then find the share name for the printer then set it up on your linux box
<Dooood> hm.
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need to install Samba on a Windows machine
<dmglonee> you got a lot of work ahead of you being a noob and trying to set up a print server... LOL
<Dooood> ok, so I need to go to the XP machine, and download a Windows version of Samba?  Where do I get that?
<flaccid> windows comes with smb
<Dooood> aha
<flaccid> which is windows sharing
<Dooood> dang I hate being a n00b.
<flaccid> all good
<dmglonee> true, but he's gotta set it up LOL
<flaccid> printer is on xp machine?
<flaccid> if so just right click on it and share it
<dmglonee> Im pretty sure he said it was
<Dooood> well, the printer can be seen by other winXP machines.....
<Dooood> it is shared.
<flaccid> then it can be seen by ubuntu as well
<Dooood> I'll double check, though
<dmglonee> well what is the "share name" for the printer?
<kub^> dmglonee cant seem to find a cs330 for sale in the UK its rather antiquated ;) any more recommendations ?
<flaccid> then just goto system settings | printers and add the printer. it has a share scanner thing in that gui as well..
<Dooood> ok, I'll try again
<dmglonee> kub did you look up "intel create and share"?
<flaccid> it would be quite rare that the printer is not browseable..
<kub^> no i will do that now tho
<dmglonee> Ah my previous name finally was let go
<dmglonee> I'll be back, I'm gonna go get in bed and get on my laptop.
<GuHHH> does someone uses amavis + postfix + spamassassin? i need help. my spams are not getting tagged or any spam headers...
<Dooood> sounds kinky.
<dmglonee> LOL Doooood
<flaccid> GuHHH: probably better to try #spamassassin
<dmglonee> I'll be back on my laptop in a few minutes
<Dooood> I've never tried to get ON my laptop.....
<Dooood> my cat gets on my laptop.....
<Dooood> but....
<GuHHH> flaccid: not much help there
<dmcglone> I'm back.
<dmcglone> any luck while I was away? LOL
<flaccid> GuHHH: elaborate
<flaccid> oh sorry
<GuHHH> ?
<flaccid> i thought you were someone else
<flaccid> yeah i don't think that anyone here would help with that
<dmcglone> help with what, I missed the question
<Dooood> hm.  Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<dmcglone> why not replace XP with Kubuntu
<kub^> dmcglone i cant find that webcam on any uk web retailers that i know of
<Dooood> woah! one machine at a time!
<dmcglone> doood only way to learn is to just jump in head first
<dmcglone> :-)
<Dooood> I can't change that machine, anyway, the wife has to have it for her business.  If I change that, I become nutless.
<Dooood> I like my nuts.
<Dooood> I'm quite attached to them.
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> Someday you will see that having nuts is not as important than having a working machine ;-)
<Dooood> heh
<Dooood> maybe in YOUR opinion.....
<dmcglone> LOL
<crimsun> your wife will leave you.  Your working machine won't.  End of story.
<Dooood> I value my nuts, thank you.
<Dooood> she'd take the nuts.....
<crimsun> and nuts are very secondary to a working machine.
<crimsun> unless you plan to farm yourself out, that is.
<Dooood> no, I just like my nuts where they  are.
<Dooood> ..and whole....
<Dooood> ...and functional....
<crimsun> not my concern; I only care for working *buntu machines :-)
<dmcglone> sounds like crimsun knows what it means to have a good OS
<Dooood> heehee
<Dooood> let's leave my nuts out of the equation.
<dmcglone> Someday Dooood will understand
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> Doood, another good thing about it is, you can get a fresh new one every 6 months
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Dooood> nuts?
<dmcglone> no kubuntu system
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Dooood> ohhhhhh.....
<Dooood> heheheh
<Dooood> Well, let's just get the first one running smoothly, for now.  We can discuss me trading my nuts away later....
<dmcglone> wish I could say the same for women..... HA! HA! <evil laughter>
<Dooood> heh
<Dooood> been there, done hat.....
<Dooood> it's not all it's "cracked" up to be, as it were.
<dmcglone> the trick is to convince your wife you need a break from your daily stresses of life.
<flaccid> sorry was on phone
<Dooood> (....sorry...)
<Dooood> heh
<flaccid> you get nt access denied ?
<Dooood> yes
<flaccid> windows is not sharing it publicly
<Dooood> hm.
<flaccid> like anon
<flaccid> i've seen this many times when in fact it is shared properly
<dmcglone> flaccid was you by any chance talking to microsoft tech support for Doood?
<dmcglone> LOL
<Dooood> ok, how do I force ananomus sharing?
<Dooood> oops
<flaccid> don't need, just talk from experience heh
<Dooood> aninymous
<flaccid> you call bill
<Dooood> shite.
<flaccid> um
<Dooood> anonymous.
<Dooood> whew.
<flaccid> you see its the XP box returning that right
<Dooood> yes
<flaccid> but it doesn't return that with windows clients, right
<flaccid> windows clients can access the print share right?
<dmcglone> I think if Dooood doesn't get it fixed soon, his wife is gonna make him anonymous
<Dooood> correct, although I haven't checked recently
<Dooood> never has, tho
<flaccid> yeah i've seen this before a lot. iirc many possible reasons, the problem being windows..
<Dooood> hm
<dmcglone> or he isn't using the correct share name
<flaccid> can't say i have a solution, besides nagging people in #samba and ##windows
<Dooood> ok, well, I can wait on this until I get more familiar.
<dmcglone> how long you been married Dooood?
<Dooood> well, I can see the XP puter, but when I scan I get the NT error
<Dooood> well, technically, we're not really married, but effectively 15 years.
<flaccid> do you get the same error with smbclient ?
<dmcglone> Ah cool, same here
<Dooood> not on all folders, no.
<flaccid> on the printer share
<Dooood> yes
<flaccid> as in smbclient -N //computer/printershare
<flaccid> with that command?
<Dooood> uh...
<dmcglone> LOL he's now totally lost
<Dooood> (n00b, remember)
<flaccid> you can issue that command to test it in konsole
<Dooood> where would I input that command?
<Dooood> ok
<flaccid> also i believe in the printers add thing, you can select to use 2 dif usernames for anon
<flaccid> you might need to select the other one
<dmcglone> looks like flaccid has this one under control.  It's my bed time. gotta get up bright and early.
<dmcglone> I'll stop back in tomorrow.
<flaccid> nothing is under control with m$ :p
<dmcglone> LOL true
<dmcglone> anyway, I'm off to bed. Have a good one and i'll catch you all tomorrow
<Dooood> kendall@kendall-kubuntu:~$ smbclient -N //lynx/Epson C66
<Dooood> Domain=[LYNX] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<Dooood> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Dooood> any help there, flaccid?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> bad share name
<flaccid> or host
<flaccid> what does smbclient -NL //lynx return ?
<flaccid> please keep in mind !pastebin
<Dooood> well, the share name is exactly what windows says
<flaccid> it cannot have spaces...
<Dooood> hang on
<Dooood>         ---------       ----      -------
<Dooood>         Documents and Settings Disk
<Dooood>         My Documents    Disk
<flaccid> !pastebin > Dooood
<Dooood>         IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
<Dooood>         print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
<Dooood>         Epson C66       Printer   EPSON Stylus C66 Series
<Dooood>         000lynxtransfers Disk
<Dooood> Domain=[LYNX] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<Dooood>         Server               Comment
<Dooood>         ---------            -------
<Dooood>         Workgroup            Master
<Dooood>         ---------            -------
<LimCore> Dooood: smooth.
<Dooood> (remember, n00b!)
<Dooood> how do I invoke pastebin?
<flaccid> Dooood: i recommend re-sharing the printer as "EpsonC66"
<Dooood> ok
<flaccid> take out the space
<Dooood> ok
<flaccid> then try the first command again
<Dooood> ok
<Dooood> How do I use pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | Dooood
<ubotu> Dooood: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> you go there, paste the output, then give the returning url to the chan here
<Dooood> ok, sorry.
<Dooood> I feel duly chastised....
<flaccid> why is that
<Dooood> ok, got no error with that, I'll try going through the printer setup again
<flaccid> sweet
<Dooood> hm. doing the scan I get the NT error again.
<htmldotcom> how would I make the K menu transprent? i already did it to the panel
<vers> i need help......please
<flaccid> just add it explicitly
<Dooood> ok
<htmldotcom> noone?
<Radi01> Look at your K manual.
<Dooood> I'd offer to help, htmldotcom, but I don't know diddly yet.
<vers> im trying to get virtualbox.....i have it DLed but i dont know what else to do ..i want microsoft xp in a window on my pc.....but i dont know how to get microsoft in a file type that i can download
<Radi01> Kubuntu does come with a manual.
<flaccid> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<flaccid> did you read that, vers?
<vers> yup
<htmldotcom> you have to pay for it vers
<vers> im a newbie at this
<vers> pay? for what
<vers> box?
<vers> or microsoft?
<htmldotcom> Radi01: rtfm is what youre saying :)
<htmldotcom> msft, not box
<Radi01> ya
<Radi01> or help will get you there also.
<htmldotcom> yea
<vers> well my pc is a microsoft pc....but i converted so isnt there a way
<vers> for free?
<htmldotcom> you erased microsoft
<htmldotcom> ?
<Radi01> U cant pvt unless you register your nic.
<htmldotcom> me?
<vers> ?
<Radi01> Me 2.
<vers> huh?
<vers> yay or nay?
<Radi01> nay
<vers> well i have a pitition
<vers> petition?
<Radi01> lol
<htmldotcom> vers: the only way to legally install microsoft is if you have an install cd and key
<htmldotcom> lol. partition
<Radi01> Screw micro$oft.
<htmldotcom> xactly
<vers> thank you....i have the key on the back of my computer in the form of a sticker
<htmldotcom> sure
<Radi01> sudo apt-get remove ./ bill gates.
<vers> lol
<htmldotcom> lol
<vers> im liking linux alot better but other people dont find it as friendly so i have to do something
<htmldotcom> eat cake?
<htmldotcom> :D
<vers> jokes?
<htmldotcom> no
<Radi01> Since I gave up windows, I actually find linux easier to learn and deal with. It comes with less headaches.
<vers> anyway.....thanks for your help....
<snarkster> i keep running into issues installing jre.. anyone got any clues to share about installing it?
<htmldotcom> sure
<vers> i agree
<flaccid> !java | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<vers> oohhh yeah....whats kdfx?
<vers> kbfx?
<flaccid> its a dock alternative
<ardchoille> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<Radi01> Plus I dont have 2500 protection icons that out do the system icons.
<\dEAD> not sure what happened but was a power failure this morning. when sys came back up a bit ago, i didnt have to hit alt+f2 and res is 1680x1050. previously best i could do was 1400x900 or so
<ardchoille> flaccid: I think you're thinking of kxdocker?
<flaccid> i guess so
<flaccid> kbfx is the menu only?
<htmldotcom> Radi01 wht does your desktop look like, just lokking for inspiration :p
<ardchoille> flaccid: Yeah, and it's pretty cool menu replacement
<Radi01> Forrest.
<flaccid> coolio
<\dEAD> got a screen pic of it?
<ardchoille> http://www.kbfx.org/staticpages/index.php?page=20060224124413545
<Radi01> Got it on kde-look.org
<ardchoille> It's in the repos
<\dEAD> hey, know if i can swap out k's kicker for a mac lookalike?
<draik> What is a good P2P client? gtk-gnutella isn't working. Frostwire isn't available in Gutsy. What else is there?
<htmldotcom> dude install dreamlinux if u want THAT  *shudders*
<vers> thats what im talkin about
<\dEAD> i dont like dl
<mot_> what is a good command-line based utility for detecting attempted network probes/scans?
<htmldotcom> draik: bittorrent?
<mot_> as in, something i could run on a box that serves as a firewall that would display attempted intrusions into my network
<draik> htmldotcom: For getting songs?
<htmldotcom> yes.
<draik> htmldotcom: I just want songs. For torrents I use kTorrent
<\dEAD> p2p is evil. try usenet
<flaccid> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> i guess you could install frostwire manually
<htmldotcom> you can get songs using torrents
<tricky> How come a Mplayer plugin is able to completely crash my box?
<\dEAD> torrents are evil too
<snarkster> not to sound like an idiot but which java do you suggest for Kubuntu 7.10.. According to the wesite you suggested it seems to suggest iced-tea
<flaccid> tricky: probably because its craaap. i have issues with it all the time myself, but yeah i don't actually know why...
<htmldotcom> draik
<draik> htmldotcom: I know :) But I want just single songs. I use *.torrents for albums and discographys
<Airforce55555> how do you change the document to portrait style in openoffice?
<tricky> flacid: thx ..i get same issue with xine plugin
<\dEAD> draik, see if your isp has a usenet news server .. its all there, all free
<draik> \dEAD: Highly unlikely
<htmldotcom> draik oh then why dont you just download the albums torrent, then uncheck the stuff you dont want
<U238Willy> love kubuntu.. but I'm thinking of trying a minimal window manager to squeeze more juice out of this box, and suggestions for one? that will mesh well with kubuntu?
<Dooood> agreed
<\dEAD> most isp's have em. just not much retention or completion%. still better than 3 days waiting for a 10mb torrent :p
<flaccid> or buy the track legally
<Dooood> eek!
<flaccid> U238Willy: fluxbox
<htmldotcom> u238willy fluxbox or blackbox
<U238Willy> ok
<U238Willy> i hear fluxbox alot
<U238Willy> thanks
<htmldotcom> look at the wikipedias, see what you like
<Dooood> draik, the only yime you can't get single songs using a torrent is if they are rared or zipped
<htmldotcom> exactly
<Dooood> otherwise, just pick and choose.
<htmldotcom> yepp
<Dooood> personally, I prefer whole albums.
<htmldotcom> me too
<htmldotcom> i had problemswith ktorrent
<draik> htmldotcom: I just want one song. The DSL here "vacuums" big time. My torrents are downloaded at around 20-40kB/s.
<snarkster> on kubuntu can I install sun-java6-jdk?
<draik> snarkster: Sure. I don't see why not
<htmldotcom> draik:use encryption?
<Dooood> ok, enough banging my head into the kubuntu machine.  got some maintenance on my laptop to perform anywa, might as well bang the head on the windows machine....
<snarkster> so just apt-get install sun-java6.jdk?
<Dooood> draik, you can GET just one song, even if the torrent is the entire album.
<draik> htmldotcom: I have the port forwarding setup, I have everything as it should be on the modem/router and my settings.
<draik> Dooood: downloads via torrents are an eternity
<Dooood> use encryption in your client, and just select the one song in the torrent to download.
<htmldotcom> exactly
<Dooood> force encryption
<Dooood> it will help.
<draik> snarkster: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<snarkster> awesome thank you
<Dooood> and besides, one song does not take an eternity, even at 30K
<htmldotcom> and dont use torrentswith only one seed :D
<draik> DSL dies just as a phone calls enters :(
<Dooood> ...unless you have less patience than a terrier.
<Dooood> then it will pick back up....
<flaccid> i hate it when you have dsl like that. many possibles reasons...
<Dooood> just have patience.
<Dooood> Or, go buy the CD.
<draik> 1.3MB download as max. Cable was 5MB. :'(
<htmldotcom> get cable then
<draik> htmldotcom: I'm not the account holder. If I was, DSL would have never happened here.
<htmldotcom> who is
<Dooood> heck, I get FLAC albums over FTP, at 5.5kB/sec, nd it doesn';t take more than overnight
<Dooood> patience
<Dooood> simple.
<htmldotcom> i get movie trilogies overnightthrouh torrents.
<htmldotcom> its great
<Radi01> If the torrent does not exceed 50k I cancel.
<Dooood> your connection is better than mine, htmldotcom
<snarkster> this is nice.. having real sun java..
<snarkster> brb
<Dooood> I can wait
<htmldotcom> yess dooood lol
<Dooood> patience.
<Dooood> ok, back to the windows maintenance
<Radi01> oi
<htmldotcom> ugh
<htmldotcom> gnight-
<Radi01> vista is now adjar.
<flaccid> windows maint. = throw out window :p
<Radi01> ya
<Radi01> 1-800-dask bill
<Radi01> ask
<Radi01> I cant believe the money I threw away on windows.
<flaccid> hehe
<Radi01> I actually got 2kpro working quite well when I stumbled onto linux.
<emanuel> Hi there. Can kmail be configured so that threads with more recent emails go first?
<voila> Hola,alguien habla español?
<emanuel> voila: yeah, me.
<voila> Hay algun canal Kubuntu en español?
<ardchoille> !es | voila
<ubotu> voila: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<voila> Muchas gracias
<emanuel> There is a typo in that message, it should be "más" instead of "mas". :-)
<ardchoille> emanuel: You can join #ubuntu-bots and let them know to change it
 * emanuel joins
<ardchoille> emanuel: Thank you :)
<emanuel> :D
<tricky> anyone any solution for mpeg plugin for firefox?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I though the mplayer plugin worked for that..
<stuffcorpse> hello, is there a way to stop kate to expand the documents tab upon startup?
<tricky> drwillis: i tried mplayer & also xine plugin .. my screen turn black & i have to reboot the box
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like a video driver issue there..
<tricky> intel i810
<ardchoille> Yeah
<tricky> old ibm thinkpad r31
<eljefe__> http://www.jokosher.org/forums/
<eljefe__> oops
<eljefe__> how can I launch top in a (new) konsole , with a single command?
<emanuel> eljefe__: konsole -e top
<eljefe__> thanks!
<Dooood> ok, quick question, if I'm on my winXP lappy, and I want to browse the kubuntu machine, it asks for a username and password, what the heck do I type in there?
<Dooood> anyone?  Bueller?
<Dr_willis> Dooood,   you enabled the home shares for samba?
<Dr_willis> also you will need to make a samba  password for the users 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<lockd> anyone know when the big kinks in khtml are going to get worked out?
<nightdragon> hello
<Dooood> um, how do I do that, Dr_willis?
<nightdragon> quick question: why should i use kubuntu
<nightdragon> like, over ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lockd> nightdragon: ubuntu is kubuntu
<nightdragon> but with a KDE interface
<Dooood> ok
<Dr_willis> nightdragon,  install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and have both...
<nightdragon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_willis> yes. :) #1 Kubuntu Faq.
<lockd> is there a reason to use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<lockd> or are they by and large the same?
<Dr_willis> lockd,  i hear it can make uninstalling stuff easier..
<Dr_willis> but ive had... issues with aptitude
<nightdragon> ...question 2.... is KDE4 going to be bitchin?
<lockd> i've only used aptitude
<lockd> nightdragon: I haven't gotten it to work properly
<Dr_willis> I had aptitude decide to remove 300 packages once.. then reinstalled them...
<Dr_willis> :)
<lockd> ouch
<Dr_willis> Still not sure why it wanted to remove them.
<lockd> removal is fine, purging the cache is not
<Dr_willis> It removed, then reinstalled  when i installed the next item on my list. Heh.
<Dr_willis> dident hurt anything., just took a lot of time.
<lockd> well, if they weren't in cache it would have, at least for me with my bad conn
<lockd> would have taken a decade, after which i would have just reinstalled distro
<lockd> or apt-cd
<surgy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dooood> ok, Dr_willis, I believe I succeeded in sharing my home folder, but I'm still being asked for a username/password from the lappy
<slav3_kitten> quick question
<Dooood> why is there air?
<slav3_kitten> using dapper install, trying to install fife, scons keeps saying it cant find my python2.4
<Dooood> was that quick enough?
<slav3_kitten> python2.4-dev is installed and upto date
<slav3_kitten> i cant find a python-config anyware on my system
<slav3_kitten> and pkg-config says python2.4 is not there
<unix_infidel> it's been a while since i've used ubuntu but there's no real different between ubuntu server + kde and kubuntu right?
<slav3_kitten> none i'm awaare of
<Dooood> hm, sounds like you need someone who knows something.  That leaves me out.....
<slav3_kitten> i just need the quick answer
<slav3_kitten> because well i'm going in for surgery in 6 hours. an i'm guna be toasted on pain meds after that for about a week. so i best not screw with things while loopy
<Dr_willis> Dooood,  also you will need to make a samba  password for the users 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<Dooood> aha
<lockd> ow, surgery
<Dr_willis> or make a public share. :)
<Dr_willis> but i perfer each user staying in their own place.
<Dooood> I thought I made a public share....
<Dooood> dang.
<Dr_willis> I would guess ya made it wrong then.
<Dooood> yeah.
 * Dooood sighs
<slav3_kitten> emergency tonsilectomy and adnoidectomy. on the plus side i got 60 tabs of tramadol, and 90 tabs of hydrocodon perscribed for the pain
<Dooood> ok, a quest for tomorrow, then.
<Dr_willis> The 'using samba book' is available in the 'samba-doc' package. It is WELL worth reading some time.
<Dooood> My brain is tired again.
<surgy> how do you install ubuntu without a windows manager?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  with out X - ya can use the server install
<syazdani> Yeah! I'm running kde in 1280x800!
<surgy> Dr_willis: im wanting to install on a P2, so all the pretty stuff has to go, ALL of it.
<Dr_willis> surgy, ive ran Ubuntu on a Pent 1 100.
<syazdani> Now does anybody know how to make the broadcam wireless cards to work in gutsy?
<surgy> Dr_willis: nice, was it fast?
<Dr_willis> Use a real real real light window manager. :) like wm2/fluxbox/icewm/matchbox
<slav3_kitten> well i'm thinking of getting rid of kubuntu an going with a lil leaner xubuntu after i'm feeling better
<Dr_willis> surgy,  it was useable. :)
<Dr_willis> all it ran was X a little wm. and a few xterms
<slav3_kitten> if you want fast on a really low spec system go with slackware an use fluxbox
<hydrogen> or use fluxbuntu..
<surgy> Dr_willis: in your opinion is it better to run dosbox, or install dos 6.0 in a virtual box? for playing old games
<hydrogen> or any other distro
<Dr_willis> I belive wmx, wm2, and jwm are lighter. :)
<hydrogen> the distro under it doesn't matter
<Dr_willis> surgy,  dosbox does GREAT for old dos games
<Dr_willis> surgy,  and its a lot less hassle
<surgy> Dr_willis: i have both, and the performance seams the same
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i set up scripts/configs in each dos game dir. for specific settings, and made it wasy for me to just launch warlords, or whatever from the command line. :)
<surgy> is there a mother board monitoring software suite available to kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  given how much power   pc's have th4ese days.. :)  Problem can be getting dos workign with the new hardware...
<Dooood> Dr_willis: Failed to modify password entry for user <username>
<surgy> Dr_willis: i was playing duke3d last night at over 300fps lol
<Dr_willis> Dooood, 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' You did use the proper user name? and used sudo.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  heh. I loaded that up the other day.. and just couldent stand to play it.
<Dooood> I pasted that into the konsole, with the laptop's name
<surgy> lol
<surgy> actually im fixing to give starcraft a round right now
<surgy> wanna join me?
<Dr_willis> Dooood,  WHAT exactly was the command line you used?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i never could stand those games :) heh heh.. just fast click fests it always seemed to be.
<slav3_kitten> i mean my 166mhz toughbook i beat around at work runs slackware with fluxbox really well. even runs openoffice fairly ok
<surgy> Dr_willis: lol okay, missing out though, laterz
<Dooood> I used:  ~$ sudo smbpasswd -a Kendall-Laptop
<Dr_willis> Dooood,  your USER name is 'Kendall-laptop' ? what an odd user name.,
<Dooood> ah
<Dr_willis> sure its not just 'kdndall' ?
<Dooood> ok, gotcha
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> This is when knowing  the FUNdaMENTALS :) comes in so handy. heh
<Dr_willis> 'whoami' shows the users name i think :)
<Dr_willis> willis@MythBox:~(2650.327 Mb)$ whoami
<Dr_willis> willis
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Note my Leet Bash Prompt. :)
<Dooood> woohoo! thanks, Dr_willis
<slav3_kitten> my bash promt shows remaining battery :P
<Dr_willis> Mine shows the Amount of files in the current dir. :)
<Dr_willis> sort of bogs down the prompt when im in a HUGE dir however.
<slav3_kitten> lol
<slav3_kitten> i spend alot of time in xterm so i figured battery was an important thing to keep an eye on
<slav3_kitten> so yea no one has any idea on why scons cant find my python2.4 libs under dapper?
<DreadKnight> is there some meta package in order to upgrade to kde4?
<DreadKnight> i updated kubuntu to haron, but i also want to update to kde4.. i can't manage to do so... noob.. :D
<posingaspopular> DreadKnight: you need to build from SVN iirc
<ardchoille> DreadKnight: Wow, an aplha OS and a beta DE, you are either really smart or a glutton for punichment, lol
<ardchoille> *punishment
<DreadKnight> i have the kde4 packages in adept.. marking them by hand for installation.. :\
<DreadKnight> heh :D
<DreadKnight> i probably suffer from the "quiet syndrome" as others blogged about it..
<slav3_kitten> holy crap i officially need a new battery kitten@kitten-laptop:/proc/acpi/battery/BATA$ cat info
<slav3_kitten> present:                 yes
<slav3_kitten> design capacity:         60000 mWh
<slav3_kitten> last full capacity:      22290 mWh
<titanix88> hello
<LimCore> slav3_kitten: hah
<slav3_kitten> it pisses me off. its a expensive battery
<slav3_kitten> 150 bucks for a rebuilt battery pack
<slav3_kitten> damn toughbooks
<master_> anyone know of any open dns servers i could use?
<DreadKnight> master_: check the ununtu magazine.. the latest issue.. the article about installing a ssh server
<DreadKnight> ubuntu*
<DreadKnight> full circle
<master_> DreadKnight: uhm.. an online magazine?  well.. being as I don't have DNS, I cannot get any web page
<DreadKnight> it's pdf format
<DreadKnight> ok.. wait a sec
<Jucato> http://www.opendns.com/
<Jucato> "Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220"
<DreadKnight> www.dyndns.com
<DreadKnight> i use opendns myself atm
<master_> Jucato: thanks!!
 * Jucato thinks dyndns is for a different puprose...
<master_> DreadKnight: I think I wasn't very clear.. i just needed something to put in /etc/resolv.conf
<DreadKnight> :)
<master_> :q
<master_> (sorry.. thought I was in vi)
<DreadKnight> xD
<maduser> Hey everyone, whats your take on Apache and Webmin working toghter?
<maduser> arg
<jalbert> hey can anybody recommend me a wireless card?
<jalbert> I'm running Feisty
<jalbert> looking for a nice 802.11g card
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ardchoille> maduser: ^^
<maduser> oh
<maduser> no wonder
<Daisuke_Ido> !hardware | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<maduser> dam .htaccess!
<maduser> who here is experieced with .htaccess?
<jalbert> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, hope you were able to find what you were looking for
<jalbert> I'm going to look over it tomorrow
<jalbert> I need to get some sleep now
<kraut> moin
<fay_elf> Anyone have a clue if a celly bk3 bluetooth dongle is supported?
<Selanit> Hiya, people.  Question: Konqueror is currently set as the #2 web browser in my application preference order for HTML documents, after Firefox.  In general, this is fine.  But sometimes I want to look at a web page in Konqueror, and when I do I can't click any links because it offers to open them in Firefox.
<Selanit> How do I convince Konqueror that it's okay to open HTML documents when i'm using it as a web browser?
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<whabo> help i need to create my own custum boot screen can any1 help me???? PLZ
<fay_elf> Yes.
<whabo> hello?
<whabo> fay i went to boot options in control center
<whabo> and downloaded the file to customize the boot screen
<whabo> i created my own .. butr when i save it .. it doesnt show up in the menu
<Selanit> Okay, this is bugging me: http://atuan.com/file_association_error.png
<whabo> can any1 plz help me
<fay_elf> Go to /usr/share/doc/grub/readme.debian.gz
<Selanit> I'd like to be able to use Konqueror as a web browser occasionally, even though I prefer Firefox as my default.  But when Firefox is the default web browser, clicking links in Konqueror brings up that dialog.
<fay_elf> A manual setup described there is quite easy
<whabo> fay_elf thx ill try it
<Selanit> This is a side effect of making konqueor do double-duty as a web browser and a file manager, which was never a good idea if you ask me.
<Selanit> *konqueror
<emilsedgh> Selanit: but if you ask me, Konqueror Rocks! noone forces you to use it as both fileman and web browser
<sigma_> whats a good partioning tool for kde? besides Gpart - that has too many gnome dep's for me to handle
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<fay_elf> Just remember that you need sudo to copy your gzipped file to /boot/grub, and that you can check out your root path from /boot/grub/menu.lst, which you also need to edit (using sudo)
<Selanit> emilsedgh:  The point is that it's unusable as a web browser if I have also set Firefox as my default.
<emilsedgh> Selanit: Konqueror is the Default Web Browser of me, and many others.
<sigma_> flaccid: can that format new partitions as well?
<emilsedgh> Selanit: i think the default web browser is just a habit...try konqueror for a week and you cannot get back to firefox
<Selanit> emilsedgh: No thank you; I want my Firebug, Web Developer's Toolbar, and many other extensions which simply aren't available for Konqueror.
<flaccid> sigma_: yes
<Selanit> I would like to be able to TEST my web pages in Konqueror, for the benefit of people who prefer it.  But I'd rather not have it as my default.  And that doesn't appear to be possible at the moment.
<emilsedgh> Selanit: yes, im a web developer too and the only thing that i miss are web dev toolbar and firebug.i know many people who need these tools and they love to switch to konqueror but they cant because of these tools
<fay_elf> Did you who asked about grub boot image get the idea?
<sigma_> flaccid: thanks just downloaded it - looks great and has all da features i need
<flaccid> wicked
<sigma_> has anyone played vdrift on kubuntu here?
<flaccid> !find vdrift
<ubotu> Package/file vdrift does not exist in gutsy
<sigma_> flaccid: ya i know its not in the repo's for some odd reason
<sigma_> heres a question - i uninstalled strigi desktop search by mistake, how do i install it again without re-downloading it? can i get it from the gutsy cd somehow?
<flaccid> their wiki is not good
<flaccid> !apt-cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> yeah change your sources to cd
<sigma_> i did that but what next?
<flaccid> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> !find strigi
<ubotu> Found: libstrigihtmlgui-dev, libstrigihtmlgui0, libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev, libstrigiqtdbusclient0, strigi-applet (and 5 others)
<flaccid> !info strigi-applet
<ubotu> strigi-applet: KDE applet for Strigi Desktop Search. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 103 kB, installed size 416 kB
<flaccid> install that and its deps should be the daemon i would assume
<sigma_> ok seem to have it kinda working - i use firefox as my default browser whenever i try search in strigi a box pops up asking if i want to open the file in firefox, how do i stop this?
<flaccid> not sure, i don't use it sorry
<boguh> is there ubuntu style (colors, background etc) for kubuntu?
<onyx> when trying to boot gutsy on my laptop about the farthest it will go is loading hardware devices? i dont know what to do?
<Myrth[home]> hi, apt-get -f install gives errors, one of them is: "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/apps/phonon-xine.png', which is also in package kde4base-data" - how can i fix apt registry?
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | Myrth[home]
<ubotu> Myrth[home]: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<Myrth[home]> thank you! :)
<Myrth[home]> ouch didn't work :(
<stdin> Myrth[home]: add other broken packages to the command
<Myrth[home]> the ones that go after Depends: or before?
<stdin> before
<Myrth[home]> cool that worked
<Myrth[home]> so, no kde4?
<stdin> you can install it now, that cleaned the install
<stdin> just follow the instructions on the kubuntu.org announcement and you can install it
<lapin_> bonjour
<stdin> hello
<bazzieb> i need help formatting an external HDD. How do i do it??
<rgnr> hlp ppl!
<rgnr> рhelp
<meduxa> hi all, I have feisty fawn in a computer. I want to install krecordmydesktop or any similar app but it is not included in universe or multiverse repository
<Jucato> meduxa: yeah. krecordmydesktop was only packaged for Gutsy (current stable release)
<meduxa> does anybody knows where can I install it from (if it is packed for ubuntu?
<Jucato> I'm not sure if feisty-backports has it
<meduxa> humm I'll try, thanks
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop feisty-backports
<ubotu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in feisty-backports
<Jucato> nope, only in gutsy
<meduxa> is there any tech problem that causes that or is only a matter of manpower
<meduxa> ?
<Jucato> I don't know :)
<Jucato> meduxa: there might be some technical problems, like krecordmydesktop requiring newer version of libraries or packages that could cause some breakage in feisty
<Jucato> maybe... not sure
<meduxa> ok, lets see if I find somebody that takes a look at that, thanks
<Jucato> meduxa: #ubuntu-motu
<fdoving> it probably only needs a recompile in feisty.
<Jucato> oh there! someone who knows :)
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<fdoving> i don't know, i'm guessing :)
<Jucato> :D
<meduxa> ok
<Myrth[home]> hm... dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fdoving>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst failed.
<fdoving> you can run: sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.potinst
<fdoving> to see what fails.
<fdoving> that is kdm-kde4.postinst
<Stevethepirate> y0y0y0, sorry to sound n00b but http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php confused me.
<Stevethepirate> Like, could some1 explain it to me in laymans terms?
<Stevethepirate> I don't mind private
<Myrth[home]> fdoving: thanks, this ran without problem
<Myrth[home]> fdoving: but apt-get -f install gives same error
<fdoving> Myrth[home]: then the 'sh -ex' thing proibably failed silently too. exited with error status 1.
<Myrth[home]> fdoving: last line was sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.potinst
<fdoving> Myrth[home]: is that the rc1 packages?
<Myrth[home]> fdoving: last line was + exec /usr/share/debconf/frontend ./kdm-kde4.postinst
<Myrth[home]> yes
<fdoving> Myrth[home]: you can cheat. you can add 'exit 0' directly after "set -e" in the postinst script.
<Myrth[home]> you mean this script is not necessary?
<fdoving> well.. it can be nice, but it's not needed.
<fdoving> it will ask you which displaymanager you want as default, but i guess you don't want kdm4 as your default anyway.
<Myrth[home]> thanks
<Myrth[home]> fdoving: i don't? :) cuz i chose
<Myrth[home]> i guess will go back to gdm
<fdoving> if you want it, then use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' you can select kdm or others from there too.
<Myrth[home]> why i don't want kdm-kde4?
<Myrth[home]> is it badly broken?
<fdoving> Myrth[home]: no idea. might be shiny and stable. i don't know.
<F3000> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<F3000> Thank you.
<Stevethepirate> Someone.. rough guess at size of kde4?
<F3000> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stevethepirate> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<Stevethepirate> !kde4 size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 size - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> ...
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: hi.
<ActionParsnip> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: heya, I see you like Dodgeball the movie :D
<Stevethepirate> Um. wtf?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: Steve the pirate is a character in Dodgeball starring Vince Vaugn
<Stevethepirate> Yes.
<Stevethepirate> And?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: just noticing your handle, thats all, jeez
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Stevethepirate> luls.
<Stevethepirate> last time someone spammed my nick
<Stevethepirate> I pm'ed an admin
<Stevethepirate> and showed fake logs
<Stevethepirate> of him spamming me with child pr0n sites
<Stevethepirate> was luls.
<Myrth[home]> hm... i didn't really understand kde4..
<Stevethepirate> Myrth[home]: huhs?
<ActionParsnip> Myrth[home]: in what way?
<Myrth[home]> just installed tried running it
<Myrth[home]> is that interface a finished thing?
<trpr> no :p
<ActionParsnip> Myrth[home]: its official release is the 11th or 12th December
<Myrth[home]> mm.. isn't release candidate between beta and stable?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: moved to January
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: oh man :(
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: yeah, but there's RC1 and RC2 coming soon
<_dac_> what does :p mean ?
<Jucato> sticking your tongue out
<ActionParsnip> _dac_: turn your head to the left
<Jucato> O.o
<trpr> ...
<Myrth[home]> i mean huge applets - is that a nod towards vista or gnome?
<Jucato> huh?
<_dac_> still don't know...
<Jucato> huge applets?
<Myrth[home]> well first thing i see is half a screen battery meter
<Jucato> _dac_: sticking your tongue out at a person, as a form of defiance or joke
<ActionParsnip> _dac_: the ':' are eyes and the 'P' is a sticky out tongue
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: you haven't heard of karamba/superkaramba have you?
<Myrth[home]> nope
<ActionParsnip> _dac_: put em together to get :P its a bit like :D or :)
<_dac_> ok..
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: they have been around longer than Vista
<trpr> _dac_: have you been living under a rock or what ;)
<Jucato> desktop applets are nothing new
<trpr> fyi, that's a wink
<Myrth[home]> then i tried adding more applets
<ActionParsnip> They are new to windos users
<Myrth[home]> and they just got stretched out and stuck in tray
<_dac_> yes,perhaps I'm a 61 year old man
<ActionParsnip> mind you so is tabbed web browsing
<Myrth[home]> and no right click, etc
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: if you're using the rc1 packages... that's quite old and not updated
<Jucato> a lot of fixes have been made since then
<Stevethepirate> _dac_: perhaps ur a 14 year old delinquint
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Myrth[home]> that's the latest update, followed by last blog in kubuntu.org
<Myrth[home]> upgraded just now
<_dac_> born i 1946...
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: no. the *latest* update is from SVN
<Myrth[home]> Jucato:
<Myrth[home]> ah
 * stdin is working on that ^
<Myrth[home]> i see
<Stevethepirate> stdin: y0.
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: ask stdin your kde4 package questions :)
<stdin> hey :)
<Jucato> he's the guy to thank for those packages :)
<Stevethepirate> How recent is http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: i know
<stdin> it's RC1
<Stevethepirate> hence i'm asking
<Stevethepirate> Okay.
<Jucato> 2 weeks+ old
<stdin> I'm working on some recent svn packages though
<Jucato> and for a fast moving target like KDE4, that's very old
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: indeed, I know this.
<Stevethepirate> stdin: well, i'm about to install.
<Stevethepirate> Should I wait a short while?
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: that wasn't just for you :)
<Stevethepirate> Until new changings in svn are merged?
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: sorry, I'm an attention seeking brat :P
<stdin> Stevethepirate: no point in waiting, I'm only just beginning to package the svn version now and I can't be sure it'll even build yet
<Stevethepirate> ahh
<Stevethepirate> RC3 estimate?
<Myrth[home]> stdin: is it going to be better than 3.5? :)
<stdin> Myrth[home]: depends what you mean by "better"
<Stevethepirate> You should edit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 to include the RCx for x E Z, x>0
<stdin> Stevethepirate: eww, wikipedia :p just use http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<Myrth[home]> stdin: evolution wise :)
<Stevethepirate> stdin: A lot of people use wikipedia :P
<stdin> Myrth[home]: it'll be newer, and it'll have more features...
<stdin> Stevethepirate: yeah, but I don't edit it. I spend too much time editing the ubuntu wiki, don't want to work on another too
<Myrth[home]> stdin: is it going to have a compact theme?
<Stevethepirate> Um, where it says "To run it as a full session install kdm-kde4 " does it mean, do that in addition to apt-getting the "kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev .." or on its own
<stdin> Stevethepirate: I'm actually pretty sure you don't need kdm-kde4
<Stevethepirate> Why is that?
<Stevethepirate> Is it just extra packages that I may not have
<fdoving> you only need one .desktop file from the package, you can also easily use the one from kde3.
<fdoving> with modifications.
<Myrth[home]> stdin: is it going to be heavier than 3.5? (memory, cpu)
<stdin> Stevethepirate: if you have /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop without installing it, then you don't need it
<stdin> Myrth[home]: should be faster with Qt4
<Stevethepirate> stdin: kk
<Myrth[home]> that's good :)
<Stevethepirate> I doubt I have that file
<stdin> Stevethepirate: after installing the other packages first
<Myrth[home]> stdin: where are you on the splash photo? :)
<Stevethepirate> Kk
<stdin> Myrth[home]: heh, I'm not on that. I'm not a KDE developer
<stdin> (yet)
<Stevethepirate> stdin: could you guess the size of kde4 for gutsy?
<Stevethepirate> [download size]
<naught103> is firefox always a memory hog?
<Myrth[home]> when i just downloaded it was abt 110M
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<Stevethepirate> Myrth[home]: how longs ago?
<Myrth[home]> an hour
<Stevethepirate> Hmm
<Stevethepirate> 110meg
<Stevethepirate> lets hope I don't get capped
<Stevethepirate> 4Q'ing telkom monopolistic bastards
<Myrth[home]> oh crap 3am
<Myrth[home]> bye everybody :P
<ActionParsnip> seeya Myrth[home]
<sebastian^> hmm really really boring day :-/
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: tell me about it. not done much at work all day
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: what can i tell you ... nothing to do, everything is up and running, no problems no interesting things
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: same here. just chillin
<sebastian^> no phone calls, no e-mails
<sebastian^> :)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: I dont get calls. I get emails from servers when they get scared
<sebastian^> same to me, but i think you know customers who are faster than any monitoring system ;)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: I dont talk to customers :D:D
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: hmm ok, thats a great beneficial
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> woke up
<FlashWolf> since yesterday
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: give me some IPs and some passwords and i'll make you some problems if you want :)
<FlashWolf> downloading kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> FlashWolf: are you getting it via torrents?
<FlashWolf> if my connection would be a guy, i'd kill him
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: hmm no thanks, i will coming back to you when my coffee is empty
<FlashWolf> ActionParsnip: yp
<ActionParsnip> cat coffee > /mnt/sebastian^/cup
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: but i have antother problem with my wireless on my laptop, after test to set an ip i can't see any wlans in knetworkmanager :)
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: thx :)
<FlashWolf> ActionParsnip: but i should be downloading it, via torrent, by _at least_ 64kb/s
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: you tried it with static IP?
<sebastian^> yep, because of some testing
<FlashWolf> the connection in the city i am is not good. and now the servers are down
<allbert> anyone seems to get gamil worked on konqueror?
<sebastian^> after this i set dhcp in knetworkmanager but like i said, no wlans where found any more
<ActionParsnip> FlashWolf: :( grr
<FlashWolf> ActionParsnip: :T
<sebastian^> and knetworkmanager shows me a really strange ip ... 169.254.....
<FlashWolf> at least, just ~20min to get kubuntu downloaded
<FlashWolf> i was using xubuntu, but didnt liked so much
<stdin> sebastian^: that would be because it didn't get a DHCP response so it have you an avahi address
<FlashWolf> very very simple
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: try recreating /etc/network/interfaces
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: why recreate ...
<sebastian^> /msg ActionParsnip
<sebastian^> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<sebastian^> auto eth1
<sebastian^> hmpf
<FlashWolf> sebastian^: to correct some _possible_ net interface errors
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: is eth1 your wireless?
<FlashWolf> hey  guys, someone here already used Aptana on linux
<FlashWolf> ?
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: its good to recreate so that the network settings get reset to zero
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: sudo cp the file to a backup name then empty the file
<lacero> i would like to say thank you to trevinho
<FlashWolf> lacero: about compiz-fusion?
<lacero> about all his repo
<sebastian^> brb in some minutes folks :9
<FlashWolf> oooh... 5 minutes...
<sebastian^> great great
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: deleting the interfaces and everything is up and running :)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: told you man, best way :)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian^: glad its all groovy :D
<Lols> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<francesco> hi guys..How can I modifify the font tichness ? I prefer the font body bigger than usual. Can someone help me ?
<poison--> mornin
<francesco>  hi guys..How can I modifify the font tichness ? I prefer the font body bigger than usual. Can someone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> francesco: the font in what? The desktop?
<francesco> ok that's my problem. I use thunderbird and the font verdana to compose messages. What I see, with Kubuntu, is a very tick font. I enabled anti-alias and I use sub-pixel-hinting. Under KDE the font looks very well.
<sebastian^> ActionParsnip: right right
<ActionParsnip> francesco: tools -> options then font tab (?)
<francesco> under thunderbird or kontrol center ?
<ActionParsnip> thunderbird itself
<francesco> in order to use verdana font in thunderbird I modified the user.css file...
<ActionParsnip> francesco: i dont know that far. It just worked for me
<FlashWolf|out> thk u, stdin. but i think i can change my nick when i need.
<stdin> FlashWolf|out: it's channel policy NOT to
<FlashWolf|out> but there's the 'away' thing... really...
<FlashWolf|out> thnk u
<stdin> yea, you /away  silently
<stdin> without changing nicks
<francesco> Sorry..I try to put the question in other wods. How can I modified the tichness of fonts , undex xfs or fontconfig?  I mean font weight, font attribute or other stuff
<ActionParsnip> francesco: not sure, sorry
<chjunior> ok, I've got already installed emerald and compiz, but how to activate them?
<NickPresta> chjunior, hit Alt + F2, type in "emerald && compiz --replace".
<CrocoJet> hi all
<CrocoJet> how do I know if I am using kubuntu 7.10 ?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<CrocoJet> ok, let me try
<CrocoJet> thanks
<dunar> salve a tutti
<dunar> ok sono solo
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> slow bot..
<ninjagambit> ok i downloaded the kbuntu live cd i burned the image at 8x checked the disk in the boot menu
<ninjagambit> i have burned 3 disk all with errors
<ninjagambit> how do i check the download file for errors
<stdin> check the md5sum
<stdin> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ninjagambit> ok thanks
<mips> what do I have to install in Ubuntu in order to have Archiving options in Konqueror ?
<mips> Anyone ?
<factorx_> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu by installing Ubuntu and doing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but now my K-Menu is cluttered with all that Ubuntu stuff I don't need anymore. How can I deinstall all that Gnome stuff? "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" does not pull any deps
<stdin> factorx_: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<factorx_> stdin: that doesn't pull any deps as well
<factorx_> ubuntu-desktop is the only package that will be removed
<FlashWolf> installing kubuntu: be right back :D
<stdin> factorx_: try "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop", if that doesn't work reinstall ubuntu-desktop and do "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<factorx_> stdin: both didn't work :(
<eshat> i just installed compiz-kde ,... how do i start it ,,... where can i find the setting for it ,.. typing: compiz works ,...
<sorcerer> hey, all, i have a little problem with my graphic card, can anyone help me?
<infosistemx> hi all
<infosistemx> need a quickie
<infosistemx> I have java 1.4.x and java 1.6.x installed
<infosistemx> how do I set 1.6 as default
<infosistemx> _
<infosistemx> ?
<bosnianboy> hi all
<bosnianboy> how do I update-locale java to version 1.6.0
<bosnianboy> there is 1.4.0 installed
<bosnianboy> tnx 4 help of the comunnity :)
<stdin> bosnianboy: try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Tuxthepenguin> how can i remove ubuntu
<ubuntu_> guest
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i am trying to delete a file from my usb external hdd and i cant remove it from my trash gives me access denied msg
<drkns> i am using kubuntu 7.10
<drkns> any help will be appreciated
<[ifr0g]> I just made my pc a domain controller, but i cant ping <domain_name>, But <comp_name>.<domain_name> works..
<stdin> drkns: running this command should fix it "sudo chown -R ${USER}: ~/.local/share/Trash/"
<ninjagambit> can someone post that link for the md5sum help again
<ninjagambit> plz
<stdin> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ninjagambit> thanks
<drkns> stdin nothing happened
<stdin> drkns: try emptying your trash now
<drkns> Access denied to /media/home-2/.Trash-1000/files/ndiswrapper-1.49/driver/.tmp_versions/ndiswrapper.mod.
<stdin> ahh, trash on another partition...
<stdin> drkns: similar command "sudo chown -R ${USER}:  /media/home-2/.Trash-1000"
<drkns> how did trash ended up in another partition??
<drkns> this worked thns
<drkns> thx
<stdin> np
<drkns> this file was in my external usb drive
<drkns>  is that why?
<stdin> possibly
<drkns> thx and bye
<ninjagambit> where do you get the md5sum to check you md5sum against
<ninjagambit> for kubuntu live
<ninjagambit> gutsy
<Jucato> the download page where you got the ISO should have it
<Jucato> the filename would be MD5SUM
<ninjagambit> i got iso here http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/gutsy/desktop/
<Radi01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<PolitikerNEU> How to I manage to let the symlinks in ~/bin be executed no matter if there are other symlinks anywhere else?
<normie> hello
<normie> has anyone succesfully got their broadcom1390 wireless card working?
<ksal> hi!
<ksal> is there something like wishlist on kubuntu?
<RogueJediX> ksal: There's a category for it on launchpad
<normie> has anyone succesfully got their broadcom1390 wireless card working?
<skyfalcon866> how do i make so the applications on desktop 1 wont show up on desktop 2
<xevil> normie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<normie> xevil  i tried it but it doesn't work, don;t know what i'm doing wrong
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: you still alive?
 * Jucato checks his pulse... nope...
<Stevethepirate> Um.
<Jucato> what can I do for you?
<Stevethepirate> Just saying hi.
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Jucato> heh hi :)
<Stevethepirate> moment of truth
<Stevethepirate> about to g0g0g0
<Stevethepirate> is there a way to screen a current terminaly?
<Stevethepirate> *-y
<Stevethepirate> @ Jucato or world
<aless> ola
<Stevethepirate> Like
<Stevethepirate> I'm in konsole
<Stevethepirate> running irssi
<Stevethepirate> can i like pause the screen
<Stevethepirate> *task
<Stevethepirate> attach or create a screen
<Stevethepirate> and resume the process
<Stevethepirate> so that later
<Stevethepirate> when i kill the terminal
<Stevethepirate> i can resume it
<Stevethepirate> by reattaching a screeen?
<Stevethepirate> ...?
<Jucato> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Stevethepirate> ..
<Stevethepirate> ..... i know of that.
<Stevethepirate> lol
<Stevethepirate> its just
<Stevethepirate> that I know not how to screen a currently running process
<jhutchins> Stevethepirate: I don't know of a way to do that.  All I know how to do is to start screen before you start the app.
 * Jucato nods...
<jhutchins> Stevethepirate: You could try backgrounding the app, then foregrounding it in screen, let me test that...
<jhutchins> no, doesn't work.
<Stevethepirate> jhutchins: yeha.. i normally do that.
<Stevethepirate> Sigh
<Stevethepirate> in that case.. bbias
<Stevethepirate> ...
 * Stevethepirate is now screened in life
<yuanjin> Hey
<CrocoJet> exist one way to setup firewall in Kubuntu ?
<pfein> any tips on using konq with a dark color theme?  A lot of webpages seem to set the text color to <darkish> but not the background, leaving them unreadable...
<CrocoJet> exist some front-end to manipulate iptables for kubuntu ?
<Radi01> guard dog
<ere4si> !gaurddog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaurddog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks :) ...coffee !
 * ActionParsnip would love a coffee
<Jucato> look for genii, then :)
 * BluesKaj hands out steaming mugs of coffee to all
 * Jucato magically transforms his into a mug of milk tea
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i always thought you had a touch of magic in you :)
<Jucato> :D
<TheGateKeeper> gutsy 7.10 isn't an lts version is it?
<Jucato> nope
<Dragonath> nope
<Jucato> the next one is
<Jucato> 8.04 Hardy Heron
<TheGateKeeper> k thanks
<BluesKaj> hardy alpha is out for testing if you're feeling adventurous
<Dragonath> any keyboard shortcut for locking session?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+L
<Dragonath> thanks
<Jucato> (you can set it to whatever you want of course)
<Dragonath> nah that will just complicate things - the less keyboard shortcuts I have to change from defaults, the less I have to deal with configuring new installs :)
<Jucato> :)
<Stevethepirate> ...
<Stevethepirate> How can i change the resolution
<Stevethepirate> of my PC
<Stevethepirate> its link forking small
<Stevethepirate> and i can't see the tiny font
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stevethepirate> to change the resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stevethepirate> Sighs.
<Stevethepirate> I can't open that link
<Stevethepirate> This is a ssh'ed connectiona
<Stevethepirate> and the pc lacks links
<Stevethepirate> could you spam here what to do?
<Eduardiyo> please, a application same to paintbrush to copy images captured by "Impr Pant Pet sis" ???
 * Jucato points Stevethepirate to the command part of the factoid...
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: .. wtf?
<Jucato> Eduardiyo: kolourpaint for a simpler one
<Jucato> !xconfig | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Eduardiyo> ok thanks jucato
<zyp1> Hello, I wonder about using RC1, but I wonder; 1: is it stable enough to not crash my system unusable? 2: can I upgrade from gutsy without problems and without a cd?
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: theres no way i'm repackaging it..
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: what are you talking about?
<Stevethepirate> getting it working was a mission enough
<Stevethepirate> Like.
<Stevethepirate> I'm using a 42" plasma
<Jucato> zyp1: rc1 of what?
<zyp1> kubuntu
<Stevethepirate> so i need like 800x600
<Paddy_EIRE> Stevethepirate: could you stop using the enter key every 2 words please it makes reading annoying and causes unnessacery scrolling
<zyp1> hardy
<Stevethepirate> or 1024x768
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: where in the world did you get the idea of repackaging?
<Jucato> !enter | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zyp1> meaning alpha:-)
<Stevethepirate> JESUS
<Jucato> zyp1: no
 * genii pops in since his ears are burning to hand out coffees
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: i mean dpkg-reconfiguring..
 * ActionParsnip gladly accepts coffee
<Stevethepirate> ssh me some.. kkthankx
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: that's not repackaging
<Stevethepirate> I know
<Stevethepirate> its been a long day
<Stevethepirate> :(
 * ActionParsnip is confused by the flow in here
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: like.. surely theres a way.. to press "change_the_res 800x600"
<Stevethepirate> or something?
<Jucato> long story short: Stevethepirate: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't mean repackaging. zyp1: alpha1 never ever means "stable enough". genii: hand out those coffee mugs
<Stevethepirate> LOL
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: I thought you were in ssh? System Settings ->  Monitor & Display
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: Sighs
 * genii puts on an extra large pot of strong coffee
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: I CAN'T READ THE TEXT THAT IS 0.4mm small.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: if you use the  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<Stevethepirate> sighs
 * BluesKaj gulps his 2nd cup 
<pteague_work> i'm guessing i'm needing either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, not both...
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: then you will be walked through a wizardlike thingy
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: hi again btw.
<luigi> !it
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: werd
<Stevethepirate> I know.
<Jucato> [22:48] <Stevethepirate> Jucato: like.. surely theres a way.. to press "change_the_res 800x600" <--- Launch System Settings, go to Monitor & Display
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Stevethepirate> I've done that about 100 times
 * Stevethepirate cries
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: what gfx card you on?
<Stevethepirate> nvidia 7600gtx
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<genii> Stevethepirate: I have the 7600gt
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Stevethepirate> I'll reconfigure
<Stevethepirate> -but
<Stevethepirate> -\
<Stevethepirate> this could cause uber kak
<Stevethepirate> bbias
<Jucato> ...
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: and when you run through the config you choose the nvidia driver and not nv
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: do us a past thingy of your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: *paste
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> have you even tried any of the suggestions?
 * Jucato sighs...
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: sighs.. when i get x working again.
<Stevethepirate> I will.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: just rename the first xorg.conf your system made back to xorg.conf
 * genii hands Jucato a strong coffee and some aspirin to go with it
<Jucato> can you pop me two of those?
<Jucato> aspirins I mean...
<genii> Jucato: :)
<ActionParsnip> !aspirin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspirin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> bah
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<Stevethepirate> !ssh_me_some_coffee
<Stevethepirate> Hey..
<Stevethepirate> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> ...?
<Stevethepirate> Fixed the resolution
<Stevethepirate> but the text is still forking tiny.
<Stevethepirate> Like
<Stevethepirate> 2 mm
<Stevethepirate> on the screen
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: then make it slightly lower
<Stevethepirate> I've tried
<Stevethepirate> 640x480
 * genii removes the cotton ball from the aspirin bottle and takes out a couple for jucato
<BluesKaj> Stevethepirate, you really like that enter key don't you ?
<Stevethepirate> --> 1280x1024
<Stevethepirate> BluesKaj: I'm an addict
<Stevethepirate> in fact
<Stevethepirate> I had to replace it
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: then please stop it
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<Stevethepirate> funkillers :(
<BluesKaj> you can get kicked for that
<Jucato> it's not fun having to see incomplete sentences on multiple lines
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: sighs.. kk.
<Stevethepirate> But, will you spam me [in kde4] how to change text size
<BluesKaj> if yer using pidgin or some small text page ...widen it
<Stevethepirate> Tiny irssi in tty1
<BluesKaj> widen the terminal then
<Stevethepirate> BluesKaj: can't.. this is Ctrl-Alt-F1..
<Stevethepirate> text only.. trying to get text size right in  KDE4.. then it'll be fine..
<Radi01> Thats what gangster rap does: it steals your intellect.
<Stevethepirate> Anyone: changing text size.. in KDE4.
<BluesKaj> rap ain't music melody wise ...it's just a chant or a bunch of punks yelling rhymes
<Radi01> Exactly.
<Radi01> Brain dead idiocy.
<BluesKaj> agreed
<joseph> unless you're talking about Bell Biv Devoe
<Radi01> Hollywood endorsed it and glamorized it as to digress society.
<Stevethepirate> BluesKaj: help plz?
<BluesKaj> no joseph , it includes anyone who yells words into mic
<Radi01> When one culture has to imitate another: It has willfully given away its identity.
<BluesKaj> Stevethepirate, how?
<BluesKaj> Stevethepirate, what are you trying now ?
<Stevethepirate> Like.
<Stevethepirate> Changing the resolution makes no difference to the text size...
<Abdullah> selam
<Stevethepirate> So, changing res. makes no difference to the size of the text. Which is like 0.2mm tallk.
<Stevethepirate> *tall
<Stevethepirate> on a 42" plasma
<Stevethepirate> Its unreadable.
<joseph> BluesKaj: BBD do not yell words into mic
<joseph> but that's off topic.
<BluesKaj> Stevethepirate, the best thing to do is get on the desktop , system settings/appearance/fonts and reset them  to your liking
<sxe> hi
<sxe> hey, has anybody installed the new flash version from this location? www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer
<Stevethepirate> You running KDE4 by any chance?
<Stevethepirate> @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !hi | sxe
<ubotu> sxe: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sxe> it say its version 9.0.115.0 but after installation its still version r48 on firefox
<Stevethepirate> coz the text is too small for me to even read the menu
<Stevethepirate> its -tiny-
<pfein> any tips on using konq with a dark color theme?  A lot of webpages seem to set the text color to <darkish> but not the background, leaving them unreadable...
 * BluesKaj prefers the light 
<Radi01> Has seen the lite.
<Stevethepirate> BluesKaj: no response?
<madMadam_myr> hi!
<madMadam_myr> :)
<madMadam_myr> is there anyone who uses kde?
<emilsedgh> madMadam_myr: almost everyone
<BluesKaj> Stevethepirate, dunno how to help , sorry :(
<madMadam_myr> do you know how I can add utf8 package?
<madMadam_myr> and also other packages...
<emilsedgh> utf8?
<emilsedgh> madMadam_myr: tell us exactly what you want to do?
<patricio> I seem to be very stuck: I have the HP Color Laserjet 1500 L, which seems not to be supported by ubuntu, I googled something called foo2oak, but I don't know if that is trustworthy and I don't know if that works. Please #kubuntu: PIMP MY PRINTER! :)
<madMadam_myr> well..if i try these rows:
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage[italian]{babel}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage{hyperref}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage{float}
<madMadam_myr> i get
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage[italian]{babel}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage{hyperref}
<madMadam_myr> \usepackage{float}
<BluesKaj> patricio, tell us what you've done so far
<Jucato> !flood | madMadam_myr
<ubotu> madMadam_myr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<madMadam_myr> ops I get
<madMadam_myr> /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/generic/babel/italian.ldf:0: No hyphenation patterns were loaded for(babel) the language `Italian'(babel) I will use the patterns loaded for \language=0 instead.
<madMadam_myr> /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/hyperref/hyperref.sty:2237:Undefined control sequence. \ProcessKeyvalOptions
<madMadam_myr> /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/hyperref/hyperref.sty:2237:Missing \begin{document}. \ProcessKeyvalOptions{H
<madMadam_myr> ./tesina.tex:9:File `float.sty' not found. ^^M
<patricio> BluesKaj: I followed http://foo2oak.rkkda.com/ and read linuxprinting.org(no help) and found some desperate other guys in forums *g
<patricio> BluesKaj: But as said, this is third party stuff and I don't trust it
<madMadam_myr> sorry i didn't know pastebin
<madMadam_myr> i've just used it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46835/plain/
<eshat> there was a dpkg option to find out which package installed file x, does anyone remeber or know ?
<stdin> eshat: dpkg -S
<BluesKaj> patricio, whynot try it , you can always uninstall the driver if it doesn't work
<patricio> BluesKaj, ok
<patricio> lol BluesKaj: Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<madMadam_myr> i use ubuntu gutsy gibbon..maybe this may cause problem to kile
<patricio> isn't the web not big enough again? *g
<madMadam_myr> have you any idea?...
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to get tracker in kubuntu
<patricio> this came when trying to install build-essential
<eshat> stdin: thank you
<madMadam_myr> could anyone help me adding packages to my kile?
<madMadam_myr> it misses some .sty files
<madMadam_myr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46835/plain/
<BluesKaj> patricio, open your sources.list : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and type # in front of the source line that uses your cdrom
<madMadam_myr> i use it on ubuntu gutsy gibbon but on the #ubuntu channel none uses kile
<BluesKaj> patricio, then save the file , the sudo apt-get update
<patricio> yes, I know that procedure, just wonder why the source changed
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> patricio, then sudo apt-get update
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to get tracker in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> skyfalcon866, ktorrent
<skyfalcon866> the search engine
<skyfalcon866> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<kristjan_> what's with adept? why it doesn't adapt style and font settings anymore?
<skyfalcon866> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<skyfalcon866> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eva> hi
<patricio> BluesKaj: hm, printer is silent :I
<patricio> using foo2oak
<MetaMorfoziS> please edit !compiz : You can still install it and have your eyekandy koodness;-)
<BluesKaj> ok patricio ,I must state the obvious but make sure your printer parmeters are setup with the wizard in system settings/printers/add/ ..run the the print setup wizard
<patricio> BluesKaj: ah, it works now...
<Ozoned> Has anyone encountered a problem with firefox on 7.10 , on form submission returns http 400 "bad request", and also blank page on gmail logins
<Narissa> Has anyone gotten the mouse to work properly in Gutsy with an nVidia card that doesn't involve using Option HWCursor "off"?
<yuanjin> Me
<Narissa> yuanjin: what did you do to get this to work?
<yuanjin> I am using a nVidia graphic card and my system gusty. I did nothing. It works....
<Narissa> yuanjin: for some reason mine just isn't wanting to do it, it's just this block of distorted colors
<Narissa> any suggestions
<yuanjin> What is the manufacture of your mouse?
<Narissa> Labtec
<Narissa> it's a USB mouse if that helps any
<yuanjin> Have you searched your problem through google?
<Narissa> yup and the best I find is use SWCUrsor, problem is that when I try to use certain games and programs the cursor blinks heavily
<yuanjin> I am not sure about it, cause I never get in that kind of trouble
<yuanjin> Probably you need to check the drive you are using for you Ncard
<yuanjin> Is it the default restricted drive from gusty?
<Narissa> nope
<Narissa> I am using the build from the site
<Narissa> sorry nVidia drivers from thier site
<Narissa> one sec brb I am testing something
<yuanjin> OK
<Narissa> was checking if it was the Sync to VBlank setting
<Dragonath> how to get rid of the one click action thing in konqueror (and in general)?
<Dragonath> I want it so that if I click once, it selects, twice and it enters the directory or executes
<hw_> !fixdpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixdpkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hw_> apitude tells me "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room" any ideas?
<sivananda> Mornin' everyone. What package(s) do I need to install to get the videodvd kio slave working?
<sivananda> Sorry, that would be in Gutsy
<sivananda> !info kio_videodvd
<ubotu> Package kio_videodvd does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins_lt> Dragonath: It's in the kcontrol settings.
<jhutchins_lt> Dragonath: May even be in desktop settings.
<Dragonath> ok
<jhutchins_lt> hw_: What are you looking for?
<hw_> jhutchins_lt: A solution for "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room"
<jhutchins_lt> Since that doesn't happen regularly to most of us, perhaps you could explain what you were doing at the time of that error.
<jhutchins_lt> or not, you don't have to ask us for help.
<Dragonath> where in the system settings thingie is the thing I am looking for?
<Dragonath> look and feel?
<jhutchins_lt> Possibly
<Dragonath> I can't seem to find it
<sivananda> Anyone know what package(s) I need to install to get the videodvd kio slave working in Gutsy?
<sivananda> When I try to access a DVD via Konqueror's Video DVD Browser service, I get the following: "An error occurred while loading videodvd:/:
<sivananda> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<sivananda>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_videodvd'."
<Dragonath> ahh found it, problem solved
<bazhang_> sivananda: you trying to watch dvd rip dvd or other
<sivananda> bazhang_: actually it's one of those CD's that also has dvd content. Want to rip a couple videos. I know I can do it with k3b or similar, but I'd like to get the slave working for convenience sake...
<luigi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang_> sivananda: I would use k3b or vlc; didn't even know konq could do that
<sivananda> bazhang_: yep, kde's have a videodvd kio slave for a few years now I think. I'm guessing because of the non-free codec issue that Kubuntu removes it in base install...
<sivananda> ^^ *had
<bazhang_> sivananda: interesting to know--sorry can't be of more assistance :}
<bazhang_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sivananda> bazhang_: kde commit-digest of June 10th, 2005 states: "New videodvd:/ kioslave does on the fly decryption from DVD." So two years anyway...
<bazhang_> sivananda: cheers! you seem to know alot about this :}
<sivananda> bazhang_: thanks. but not enough to get it working apparently... lol
<BluesKaj> bazhang_, are you in Taipei ? , cuz my son used to teach english there and his ISP was 'hinet' as well :)
<davibrosk> what about sudo apt-get -f install
<bazhang_> sivananda: you should be answering questions not asking them :}
<bazhang_> BluesKaj: yup! ni hao ma? :}
<yuanjin> juran youren shuo zhong wen a
<yuanjin> aha
<bazhang_> hehe
<yuanjin> xixi
<bazhang_> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yuanjin> bazhang哪里人
<BluesKaj> nope sorry , don't speak cn
<yuanjin> yup
<bazhang_> BluesKaj: just how are you in pinyin :}
<BluesKaj> I'm in Canada , my son used to live in Taipei
<bazhang_> neat
<yuanjin> Well
<yuanjin> I lives in Mainland, not in Taipei
<BluesKaj> cool, yuanjin , where abouts , HK ?
<yuanjin> GuangDong Province
<yuanjin> aha
<yuanjin> Anyone here know it
<joseph> miss world is from china.  she needs to eat some food!
<BluesKaj> yer in Canton eh , yuanjin :)
<oleh> drtu\
<sivananda> bazhang_: nah not me. I only know enough to be dangerous... :D  I just had that bit because I try to find answers before I come in here. this is last resort... lol
<yuanjin> :::BlueKaj:::::::How to format the color of letters here
<joseph_> how do i mount a .mds in ubuntu?
<tandat> how to install gnome in kde by CD-Rom
<joseph_> how do i mount a .mds in ubuntu?
<bazhang_> sivananda: your too modest :}
<fdoving> joseph_: you mean .mdf ?
<joseph_> ya
<fdoving> joseph_: first install and run mdf2iso then mount the iso the regular way.
 * sivananda passes around a LARGE pot of coffee. "Man, almost 400 people in here and NO one uses the videodvd kio slave in Konqueror?"
<joseph_> thanx
<tandat> how can i install gnome for kubuntu by cd rom?
<joseph_> hey fdoving   is that in the repositories
<fdoving> joseph_: in universe, yes.
<ahkoers> hey guys what is the best burning program to install on kubuntu
<NamShubJob> k3b
<sivananda> !info k3b | ahkoers
<ubotu> ahkoers: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4916 kB, installed size 9436 kB
<ahkoers> ok thank you
<sivananda> ahkoers: also does DVDs with some additional packages. Someone else will have to say which tho', sorry...
<denechteww> Hi guys.
<yuanjin> Hi denechteww
<denechteww> I've got a question guys. I have at the moment a notebook and I want to transfer files to my desktop with kubuntu 10.0.4
<denechteww> or 7.04? (te previouw version)
<denechteww> Is it possible to set up a server on it?
<denechteww> and acces external hard drives?
<artmachine> HOJ TENTO DOPIS NEP?ESTÁVEJ ?ÍST!!!!TENTO DOPIS JE OD JEDNÉ HOLKY Z RUSKA JE JI 13 LET A VŽDICKY JSI P?ÁLA MÍT SVÉHO KON? JESLI TENTO DOPIS POŠLEŠ 20-TI LIDEM TAK JSI POTOM V DUCHU ?EKNI SVÉ TAJNÉ P?ÁJÍ ZJEVÍ SE TI TO DO 5 DN?.JESTLI TO NEPOŠLEŠ 20-TI LIDEM TA HOLKA P?IJDE K TOB? VE?ER V 00:00 A ZABIJETE T?!!!!JEDEN KLUK TO NEPOSLAL A DO ZÍT?KA NA POSTELY TAM BYLA JENOM JEHO KOSTRA A DOPIS PSANÉ KRVÍ!
<martinw> !shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !cz | artmachine
<ubotu> artmachine: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<martinw> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yuanjin> >>>>denechteww<<<<<<You mean the way like windows does?
<denechteww> hmm
<denechteww> what's the windows way?
<artmachine> neposerte se kokoti ;)
<denechteww> not with stupid shared folder :p
<Jucato> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<patrickkkk> hey im using ubuntu 7.10 how can i upgrade to KDE 4 RC1?
<Jucato> patrickkkk: you don't
<artmachine> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<martinw> How do I share a internet connection made with gnome-ppp? Over a LAN between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<artmachine> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Jucato> patrickkkk: you don't "upgrade" to KDE 4 RC1. you install it, side by side with your current KDE (3.5.8)
<patrickkkk> Jucato: can i install kde4?
<Jucato> yes. see the link in the channel topic
<martinw> Sorry, wrong channel. I meant to ask it in Ubuntu since its gnome.
<djdarkman_> hy, I`ve upgraded to gutsy, kept my user files and now some labels in programs seem to be gone, what could be the problem?
<djdarkman_> this applies to kde programs
<patrickkkk> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> djdarkman_: what labels? and where?
<denechteww> Anyone can help me?
<djdarkman_> Jucato: for example where I supposed to browse for files it usualy spells
<tandat> can I install gnome in KDE with CD ubuntu 7.10?
<djdarkman_> "..." or something like that, but now all I see is an extra small button with no label
<denechteww> m
<djdarkman_> should I take a sreenshot?
<Jucato> tandat: that depends. what kind of CD is it? Desktop/Live CD or Alternate Install CD?
<tandat> desktop/live
<Jucato> djdarkman_: it might help
<denechteww> You still there yuanjin?
<Jucato> tandat: you can't
<tandat> but this CD is install CD too
<tandat> i request it from ubuntu
<yuanjin> Yes
<Jucato> tandat: yes. but you can only use it to install a fresh/clean system. you can't use it to install GNOME on an already existing Kubuntu system
<tandat> ok, thank jucato
<Jucato> djdarkman_: could you try uploading it to something like imageshack.us instead?
<djdarkman_> that`s what I`m doing
<yuanjin> Bye
<TimS> How do I set the default web browser
<djdarkman_> man I hate routers
<Jucato> TimS: System Settings -> Default Applications?
<djdarkman_> Jucato: http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jmy1nl3.png
<TimS> :D
<TheFuzzball> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jucato> djdarkman_: are those icons before?
<sivananda> !videodvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videodvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djdarkman_> Jucato: they should be
<Jucato> really strange... hm..
<djdarkman_> same thing in kdevelop Jucato
<TheFuzzball> what version of KDE4 does Kubuntu have in repos? I keep seeing packages such as konqueror-kde4 dolphin-kde4 and so on, are they worth installing and running alongside KDE3?
<emilsedgh> TheFuzzball: rc1 iirc and you could have them with kde3 at same time
<TheFuzzball> cool
<Jucato> djdarkman_: sorry, I can't think of anything.. try checking System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced tab and check the icons size for Toolbars
<djdarkman_> ok thanks Jucato
<alesan> hi, do you know if it is possible to user the thinkpad finger rader on kubuntu? I installed it and read my fingerprint on the command line without problems
<BluesKaj> sivananda, what are you looking to do in dvd/video ?
<alesan> kdm anyway seems to be unaware of this fingerprint reader
<sivananda> BluesKaj: get the videodvd slave working...
<BluesKaj> sivananda, on a different hard drive ?
<BluesKaj> or the dvd drive?
<poison--> hi BluesKaj
<poison--> sup
<sivananda> BluesKaj: Nope, on the dvd rom drive
<BluesKaj> hi poison--
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sivananda> BluesKaj: sorry, actually a dvd rw drive
<BluesKaj> ok sivananda , do you have libdvdcss2 installed
<poison--> how can i create a share on kubuntu machine that can only be accessed by specific user with pwd?
<sivananda> BluesKaj: yip. I can watch DVDs fine, as well as rip and burn with k3b. I'd just like to get the slave working for convenience sake.
<BluesKaj> right sivananda , does it show up in storage media ?
<sivananda> BluesKaj: kde says the slave has been a part of the desktop since June 2005. I'm assuming that Kubuntu removes it in a default install due to the restrictions issue...
<sivananda> BluesKaj: In Dolphin? Yep...
<BluesKaj> hmmm . neber heard of kubuntu restricting the number of dvd drives available
<BluesKaj> never
<nosrednaekim> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sivananda> BluesKaj: Sorry, I meant the restrictions regarding encrypted dvds, non-free codecs, etc.
<nosrednaekim> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> sivananda, just open all the repos in adept or use source-o-matic to regenerate your sources.list, then do a copy and paste after deleting the text in the original , save and sudo apt-get update. Then any restricted codecs required will be available in the new repos
<sivananda> BluesKaj: Been there done that. The problem is that the .so file for the videodvd slave is missing on the system, and I can't seem to find any clear answer as to which package would have it. It's normally a part of kde...
<sivananda> the audiocd slave is there, but not the dvd slave
<sivananda> nosrednaekim: thanks for that, but I've also been thru those links already...
<Fantacy> there are so many users and so much chating on main. how to follow up my chat easily?
<nosrednaekim> sivananda: those were for me... :D
<sivananda> nosrednaekim: ah ok... :D
<sivananda> BluesKaj: sorry, both the .so and the .la files
<BluesKaj> sivananda, sorry i don't have the pleasure 2 dvdrives so my knowledge is nil in that dept
<sivananda> BluesKaj: ok, well thanks anyway...
<sivananda> I suppose I could d/l a base kde package and extract the needed files... what a pita tho'... :(
<BluesKaj> sivananda, a hint ...use k9copy , it will copy to temp dir then ask for a blank media after copying and write to the new dvd disk , all in ine step ...quite convenient
<joseph> when i try to assign xlock as the program to run using ctrl+alt+L, it runs strangely.
<joseph> i have to manually kill the process
<nosrednaekim> joseph: thats the default shortcut for lock screen, if that makes any difference
<joseph> yeah, i disabled that shortcut
<joseph> because i'm having some other problem with kde's screen saver
<sivananda> BluesKaj: thanks, but the issue I'm after isn't about ripping a dvd. I have several ways to do that which work fine. I just want the slave working in Konqueror. I like the convenience of being able to open the file browser and simply drag a video file to my desktop and have it rip and encode in one shot.
<nosrednaekim> joseph: ah.. ok..... what problem were you having with the kde lock screen?
<joseph> for some reason, the screen saver listing in kcontrol is empty.  not sure why.
<BluesKaj> ok sivananda, gotcha
<joseph> it may have gone empty after an update, but it's been working since i upgraded to gutsy
<joseph> the maintainer of xscreensaver says the way that kde implements the screen saver is improper for some reason
<sivananda> BluesKaj: I do appreciate your suggestions tho'. Thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> joseph: hrm.... what happens with the kde screensaver? lock up?
<joseph> no, it works
<joseph> i just can't configure it
<joseph> or change the screen saver
<joseph> if i run kcontrol as root, i get the listing, though
<joseph> so go figure
<BluesKaj> well sivananda , k9copy is great at stripping DRM and code area info from dvds ,...sort of a linux version dvdshrink
<sivananda> BluesKaj: I'm really kinda surprised that there's no one here with more familiarity with the kio slaves. They're incredibly useful. For example, the audiocd slave lets me browse a CD in Konqueror and it shows a number of 'virtual' folder views of the disk, each with the tracks shown in various formats, mp3, flac, etc., and I can just choose which format I want and drag the files to my...
<sivananda> ...machine and it rips and encodes.
<joseph> so for some reason, i can view the list of screen savers via kdesu, but not as a normal user
<joseph> anyone know why that would be the case?
<nosrednaekim> joseph: thats weird.... try #kde
<joseph> heh
<nosrednaekim> they ussually know a bit more about such things
<BluesKaj> joseph, are you running the media scrn saver or slideshow ?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<spykedtomato> hey all - has anyone actually gotten gmail to work in konqueror and how? It always stops for me at the "Loading…" screen and won't go further... I have browser identification set to firefox 1.5 and have tried 1.0 as well...
 * nosrednaekim uses pop with Gmail....
<BluesKaj> sivananda, that's the first time i've heard of kioslaves , and i'm a kubuntu semi-noob
<sivananda> !info kioslave
<ubotu> Package kioslave does not exist in gutsy
<sivananda> hmmm
<hydrogen> kioslaves are pretty awesome
<n33dhelp> wth is kubuntu?
<hydrogen> its a krazy ubuntu
<n33dhelp> omg!
<n33dhelp> awsum
<bazhang_> n33dhelp: stop spamming please
<BluesKaj> spykedtomato, gmail works but it's not fully supported...my FF ID doesn't seem to work in gutsy like it did in Feisty
<n33dhelp> What the fuck?
<parabol0x> Why so hard on the n00blet?
<spykedtomato> thanks BluesKaj
<LjL> because being a newbie doesn't justifying behaving like an idiot
<LjL> and if i had been hard, that would have been a ban anyway
<bazhang_> he was spamming in ubuntu channel as well
<parabol0x> Oh, OK then.
<parabol0x> I've just noticed a tendency to be hard on the new kids and try to speak up for them from time to time.
<parabol0x> This time, I was mistaken.
<hydrogen> t.T
<hydrogen> make sure you watch out for the underdawg!
<bazhang_> hehe
<BluesKaj> does anyone have any suggestions about getting Konq to run properly on sites like gmail instead of just basic html ?
<zorglu_> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<zorglu_> !info vlc feisty
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<gidna> hi
<gidna> When I use tuxguitar I can't listen the audio of the other software..
<lg188> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello lg188
<gidna> can you help me?
<lg188> nosrednaekim any knowlegd of moparscape ?
<nosrednaekim> gidna: it depends on your sound card.
<nosrednaekim> lg188: eh? what? no... I dubt it
<gidna> How can solve this problem?
<jhutchins_lt> The image of crossing Crysler's quality control with the buggy old Netscape code....
<jhutchins_lt> gidna: Can other programs share the audio output?
<lg188> nosrednaekim: np ...
<gidna> yes
<gidna> only tuxguitar makes problems..
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: ahh... good point :D
<jhutchins_lt> gidna: Probably it's a problem specific to that program then, and you should look for help on their forums or lists.  It sounds like the kubuntu system is working correctly.
<BluesKaj> konq just wont render gmail except in basic html , all other sites seem to work fine , even yahoomail :(
<nosrednaekim> hmmmm let me try with the kde4 konqueror
<lg188> somebody knows moparscape ?
<bazhang_> lg188: what is it?
<lg188> bazhang_a beter version of runescape but i don't know how to play ...(i have heard a review from a friend)
<BluesKaj> is it a gutsty bug or am i just not setting up the config browser ID properly
<bazhang_> lg188: not sure then
<lg188> bazhang_: np  i schould  wait
<bazhang_> lg188: hard to though, right? sounds cool. :}
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: You need to use the user agent for gmail in konwq
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I have konq identifying as Mozilla 1.7.3 on Windows XP and it works great. with gmail
<lg188> somebody knows and plays moparscape ?
<lg188> bazhang_::)
<lg188> bazhang_: :)
<BluesKaj> i have it set up as FF 1.5
<bazhang_> user agent switcher is awesome in firefox vista/ie7 haha
<sourcemaker> how can i start xserver twice?
<skyfalcon866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<luke_> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<luke_> does anyone know how to get Konqueror/Nspluginviewer to wirk with Flash player 9.0.115?
<luke_> It works fine with Firefox but crashes nspluginviewer
<skyfalcon866> will kde4 make its way into gusty
<ardchoille> skyfalcon866: iirc, the updates will be included.. I think in backports
<yermaw> skyfalcon866: Is KDE 4 not due for Feb08?
<sourcemaker> How to install a Nvidia GLX Card... ?
<skyfalcon866> January 11 2008 it suppose to come out
<ardchoille> !nvidia | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sourcemaker> The kubuntu documentation does not work !!!
<t3ch13> I need to know if anybody knows how Kubuntu works with the Intel 4965AGN wireless also the Nvidia Geforce 8400M video
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Which card do you have?
<sourcemaker> NV 7600 GT
<bazhang_> t3ch13: do you have the livecd? try it out and see--no install needed
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<t3ch13> I am going to buy a new laptop and I can't do the live thing
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: yes... I did... result: API mismatch
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: :(
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Got the kernel modules install?
<bazhang_> t3ch13: have you checked linux on laptops website, or just generally on internet about this computer--that is how I chose my laptop
<luke_> !nspluginviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luke_> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep -i installed
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: nvidia-kernel-common
<luke_> rubbish
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: installed
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Weird
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: The card is also on the supported list
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Yes, I checked that before giving you instructions. Not sure why it isn't working.
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Did you use the restricted driver manager first?
<lg188> somebody knows and plays moparscape ?
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: yes
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: but i have installed a new card... because my old one is legacy (geforce 3)
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: That's what messed me up too. I did notice that after a system reinstall, using the command line method worked flawlessly
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: maybe... there is a config mismatch
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: You can try reconfiguring xorg and see if that helps
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: how do that?
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eshat> where do sources get installed, if i type apt-get source ???
<eshat> !sourcde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eshat> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<BluesKaj> nope, konq won't render gmail with all the features no matter what browser ID and user agent I try :(
<jhutchins_lt> It's a limitation in Konq (I think in handling improper java script).
<BluesKaj> it's a pi**off to me , jhutchins , otherwise I would dump FF in an instant..altho i do have gmail setup to forward messages to the kmail inbox , the fact that konq won't work bugs me :)
<Eduardiyo> any soft to record what's doing in my pc?
<ninjagambit> what html editors can you get with kubuntu
<ninjagambit> bluefish?
<BluesKaj> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Viper550> I can't believe it, the KDE4 packages you claim are RC1, are Beta 4!
<ninjagambit> has anyone used screem
<ninjagambit> and thanks :blueskaj
<compbrain> Howdy folks. Anyone know if there is a problem with the current gutsy kubuntu-desktop metapackage? Any attempt to PXE install with it results in a libstreamanalyzer0 conflict
<anto> Can somone help me... i totaly screwed up my gtk system so now i cannot run any programs that use gtk
<anto> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_threads_add_idle
<anto> /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_threads_add_idle
<FlashWolf> is there some issue for compiz-settings-manager to work in kubuntu?
<blekos> hi, i try to get into a directory that has a "." but i cannot see it from the command prompt
<carwash^> ls -la will show hidden directories
<blekos> thnx
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone else name an alternate web browser for kde other than konqueror or firefox
<gastu> hi
<llutz> Paddy_EIRE: opera maybe
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<FlashWolf> Paddy_EIRE: opera
<FlashWolf> too late...
<Paddy_EIRE> llutz: good call llutz and FlashWolf
<slav3_kitten>  *waves a paw*
<gastu> i have configured the dualscreen on my kubuntu 1 monitor 1 tv everything seems to be fine excpet that videos played on the tv even in fullscreen are using the half of the tv the rest is black
<gastu> someone got an idea?
<Paddy_EIRE> firefox is segfaulting all over the place and konqueror seems to have difficulty with divx streams
<Paddy_EIRE> perhaps opera is the answer until I work my way through those probs
<genii> seamonkey
<blekos> hi, i try to locate/run thunderbirds profile manager
<blekos> but i only find a .mozilla-thunderbird folder
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe that will segfault too genii as ff and seamonkey are so similar
<genii> Hmm
<carwash^> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like either a problem with a plugin, or you have bad RAM
<Paddy_EIRE> D: less than 7 month old laptop carwash^
<carwash^> Paddy_EIRE: age doesn't matter
<genii> Theres a fairly comprehensive list here http://www.itp.uni-hannover.de/~kreutzm/en/lin_browser.html some are for gnome
<carwash^> your ram may be bust from the factory
<Paddy_EIRE> I suppose although I couldnt call them on the warranty as I removed vista as quickly as a I could... so they would have excuses I'm sure
<carwash^> you can boot into a ramtest from the kubuntu install cd, let it run over night. if it's ok, good, if its bad get your ram replaced
<carwash^> I've had no problems getting warranty service on my hp
<Paddy_EIRE> even though you used linux
<Paddy_EIRE> did they not say anything about their acpi is not in use
<anto> Can somone explain "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_threads_add_idle"
<Paddy_EIRE> carwash^: also other apps seem fine so why would firefox detect bad ram?
<parabol0x> anto: that looks like some kind of error message
<anto> parabol0x: you dont say!?
<anto> Somone got an idea how to fix it?
<carwash^> Paddy_EIRE: it's probably a bad plugin, but testing the ram costs you nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> anto: google it first.. then check the forums
<the-erm> I don't particularly like dolphin, how do you set everything to run in konqueror?  Like when you insert an sd card.
<anto> Paddy_EIRE: there is not a single thread/page on google
<Paddy_EIRE> carwash^: apparently memtest takes forever
<Paddy_EIRE> anto: I doubt that error is unique to you
<carwash^> forever just happens to coincide with the amount of time one sleeps ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> I dont
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> 3-3 hrs here an there
<anto> Paddy_EIRE: Google it your self
<Paddy_EIRE> 2-3*
<Paddy_EIRE> no thanks
<parabol0x> anto: Google this '/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0' 18,100 results
<Sam1337> How do I change my dm-crypt passphrase?
<anto> parabol0x: yeah but 0.001% have got a simular problem
<parabol0x> anto: try Opera
<Paddy_EIRE> carwash^: I dont need to run memtest from the cd do I?? Its in my grub boot menu anyway.
<carwash^> Paddy_EIRE: you dont need to run it from the cd
<CrocoJet> how can I get list all programs installed in kubuntu ?
<llutz> CrocoJet: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<CrocoJet> llutz, thanks
<masoft_> prova
<VSpike> anyone know where I can get debugging symbols fo digikam?
<vzduch> VSpike: isn't there a 'debuginfo' pkg?
<vzduch> for digikam
<VSpike> vzduch: had to add the repos at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and now I have a digikam-dbgsym package :)
<Radi01> Whats the command to get microsoft off my computer.
<VSpike> Radi01: be more specific?
<Radi01> nvm.
<VSpike> Radi01: you have a dual boot system and you want to remove the windows system?
<vzduch> 'format c: /u' doesn't work any more w/ NT-based systems
<Radi01> Got it. thanks.
<BluesKaj> delete the ntfs partition in gparted or qparted , then reformat in ext3 , then resize the kubuntu partition to take the old ntfs space
<Radi01> I'm just going to do a backup and re-install linux.
<VSpike> or move your /home to the new partition
<Radi01> Thanks.
 * genii sips
<vzduch> genii: what?
<Walkboss> Hello! Can someone possibly assist me in networking my Kubuntu box with a fresh WinXP installed box?
<noname> hello
<genii> vzduch: Coffee, i'm still at work
<genii> vzduch: :)
<vzduch> ;)
<Radi01> Whats in the coffee.
<noname> may i ask if any1 knows where is option for prinitng black/white ? :)
<ScorpKing> !samba | Walkboss
<ubotu> Walkboss: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VSpike> SWAT is nice but it's a bit of a pig to get working sometimes
<ScorpKing> noname: it will be a grayscale option somewhere in the printer settings.
<VSpike> Isn't there a KDE tool for doing samba shares?
<VSpike> I mean for sharing with samba?
<vzduch> ?
<VSpike> Walkboss: you should be able to browse windows shares in konqueror using smb:/
<trpr> konqueror itself. trying putting smb:\\SomeSambaHost in the address bar
<trpr> err, smb:/ ;)
<VSpike> trpr: it could be smb://
<trpr> i wrote :\\ and it changed my slashes to //
<VSpike> I'm not running KDE at the moment, so can't check.
<ScorpKing> smb4k is a nice tool for samba networks in kde
<anto> how do i format my hardisk to what kubuntu uses?
<VSpike> I'm sure I remember seeing something in the control centre for setting up simple samba sharing.  Outgoing, rather than incoming.
<Walkboss> I enabled one folder to be shared on XP and I'm checking smb:// now and the only entry (Home) timesout
<noname> thx scorpking :)
<ScorpKing> anto: backup everything and then run sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<disk>
<vzduch> Walkboss: you might want to use the New Connections wizard in XP
<VSpike> anto: use qtparted if you prefer a GUI
<ScorpKing> Walkboss: smb://ip.of.win.box/
<Walkboss> Beautiful
<Walkboss> smb://ip worked perfectly. I knew there was a simple solution that I was just looking over.
<ScorpKing> i think the other option is smb://workgroup/
<ScorpKing> i use nfs only so can't check
<Walkboss> So this is only for linux -> windows?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Walkboss> Thank you so much. I have one more question! I will be getting a new computer and printer in the office soon and I want to be able to print from my kubuntu laptop to the printer (which will be connected to another XP box). What do I need to do to accomplish this? I've used linux for about 1 1/2 and I've never set up a regular printer, much less a networked one.
<ScorpKing> for linux -> linux nfs is a lot better.
<ScorpKing> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Walkboss> 1 1/2 years that is. I'm losing it
<anto> Should i create the partion as primary or extended partition?
<ScorpKing> Walkboss: it should be pretty easy to add a network printer through kcontrol
<Walkboss> Ok, thanks. I had no idea how complicated it would be
<Walkboss> or isn't in this case
<grul> CUPS SUCKS!
<ScorpKing> anto: if it's less than 4 partitions use primary. doesn't really matter tho
<grul> sorry, "wrong channel"
<FlashWolf> hey guys
<ScorpKing> grul: it's more like CAPS sucks. :P lol
<FlashWolf> which repo should i use to get kxdocker?
<grul> nice comeback
<ScorpKing> hi FlashWolf
<grul> :D
<FlashWolf> and the libemeraldengine0?
<anto> ScorpKing: what i'm trying to do is to use a hardisk for the system and another of the files i wanna keep so when i go kamikaze its simple to reinstall
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: hi! :D
<anto> ScorpKing: what sounds best extended or primary?
<grul> COPS SUCKS!
<ScorpKing> anto: primary in that case
<sebbz^> cups sucks
<sebbz^> :(
<ScorpKing> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<anto> ScorpKing: Primary for the one with all the valueable files not the one to be booted?
<matttis> hi, does anyone know how kopete logs icq stuff ? Is there a file for every person or is it more difficult ?
<FlashWolf> ...?
<ScorpKing> anto: you can make one partition (primary) for / and one (primary) for /home and swap (primary). that's how i got it.
<jhutchins_lt> matttis: Should be one file per channel.
<parabol0x> I like to make all my partitions primary, but that's just how I roll.
<ScorpKing> same here
<BluesKaj> has anyone used CIFS in place of samba/smb on their network ,and if so what are the advantages, if any ?
<parabol0x> I think there is a limit of four primary partitions per disc
<ScorpKing> yes
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: CIFS is the more general system that samba is moving towards, you're going to start seeing complaints if you use the old smbfs stuff.
<parabol0x> BluesKaj: smb is depricated, CIFS is in development
<jhutchins_lt> parabol0x: Ironic, no?  Deprecated, but the replacement isn't ready yet.
<parabol0x> I'll say it's not ready.
<BluesKaj> !CIFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matttis> jhutchins_lt: might be, but i've got 130 files (could be more), and only got 25 contacts. Some off the files have no content (only the xml-framework).
<parabol0x> still, it works well enough.
<ScorpKing> !info cifs
<ubotu> Package cifs does not exist in gutsy
<anto> ScorpKing: qt keeps crashing
<anto> qtparted*
<jhutchins_lt> matttis: You probably know more about it than I do then.
 * ScorpKing slaps ubotu..
<compbrain> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 3750 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<jhutchins_lt> matttis: Anything more specific is going to have to be from the kopete support channels.
<ScorpKing> anto: does it give errors? start it from konsole to see
<Walkboss> Ok, one more question please!
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anto> ScorpKing: works now
<Walkboss> I need to be backup to my newly networked XP box
<Walkboss> need to backup*
<jhutchins_lt> anto: You're not trying to run it on the disk your system's running from, are you?
<parabol0x> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parabol0x> w/e'
<matttis> jhutchins_lt: I'll ask there, thx
<ScorpKing> dd won't work for smb i think
<parabol0x> use a live disc and back up to a removable drive
<anto> jhutchins_lt: i'm not that stupid ;)
<ScorpKing> Walkboss: just copy the files there
<anto> ScorpKing: should the swap partion be on the same hardisk as the files that i always want to keep?
<jhutchins_lt> !backup | Walkboss
<ubotu> Walkboss: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Walkboss> I guess that would work.
<FlashWolf> what repo do i use to get kxdocker?
<Walkboss> I've been using Simple Backup
<jhutchins_lt> anto: You'd be surprised, people do it all the time.
<anto> weird people in the world today
<jhutchins_lt> anto: Make sure you've got a good iso/cd; if it's good you may want to memtest the system.
<anto> like microsoft saying that a linux desktop costs more the windows
<ScorpKing> anto: put the swap partition at the end of the disk. that way it's easy to dd to a bigger disk if you have to end just resize /home
<ScorpKing> and*
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: there is kooldock as well ;)
<jhutchins_lt> I never like partitioning.  It always turns out the space you need is on the other partition.  Just use / and /swap and make a backup of /home.
<matttis> jhutchins_lt: fyi - kopete saves it for each contact and month
<parabol0x> I think kopete saves in a . file in ~
<parabol0x> a subdir, actually
<parabol0x> just dig around a bit
<parabol0x> you'll find it
<jhutchins_lt> I try not to keep much on the local drives anyway, save all data to a shared server.
<parabol0x> or grep for a unique phrase
<ScorpKing> .kde/share/apps/kopete/
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: need some external repo?
<ScorpKing> !find kooldock
<ubotu> Found: kooldock
<ScorpKing> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: see there ^
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i'm installing...
<FlashWolf> dont need any repo. thk u!
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<ScorpKing> there are others as well. google for them.
<milfhunter> guys is there a program to see a videos codec?
<BluesKaj> milfhunter, one can usually see from the file extn
<parabol0x> often the extension only describes the container...
<parabol0x> that doesn'
<parabol0x> t always tell you what codec was used
<cps1966> any one get kubuntu installed on eee pc
<milfhunter> <BluesKaj> yes its an .avi but i need to see something like video encoder MP4 audio encoder AC3
<BluesKaj> usually divx or xvid , if it's avi
<BluesKaj> milfhunter, try devede GUI , it may give the codecs for both audio and video
<milfhunter> well i'll explain better what i mean, i have a 40min video thats like 700Mb and i have downloaded avidemux2 to re-encode it but i am not sure what type of video/audio encoding is the best to use...
<milfhunter> normally it could be like 350-370mb
<jhutchins_lt> the tovid package has a nice utility to display all the info on a video file.
<jhutchins_lt> It'll give you the length and encoding and everything.
<jhutchins_lt> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins_lt> !?
<nosrednaekim> !info tovid (fiesty)
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins_lt> http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<cps1966> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2380 kB, installed size 5488 kB
<jhutchins_lt> It's just scripts, no binaries, so safe to install from the tarball.
<BluesKaj> yes jhutchins, agreed but devede will give the properties without having to transcode
<RogueJediX> Did anyone have any trouble getting KRec to work?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: The tovid util doesn't transcode, it just reads the headers and dumps the info.
<BluesKaj> ok, point taken, jhutchins
<milfhunter> thanks for the help guys :)
<milfhunter> i hope transcode does the job!
<svenne> hej
<svenne> någon svensk?
<jhutchins_lt> svenne: Sadly, no.
<BluesKaj> !se | svenne
<ubotu> svenne: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tekteen> anyone know how to do a net install?
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: Never don a 'buntu one, there should be a way from the alternate install CD though - probably an option on the menu.
<tekteen> I looked
<tekteen> everywhere
<cps1966> na there aint one tiko
<tekteen> I know the alt install cd inside and out.
<tekteen> were u talking to me?
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: Um, did you try googling "kubuntu net install"?
<tekteen> yes
<cps1966> dont know anyone that did netinstall
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade ?
<tekteen> ?
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: It's not really meant to be done over the net, as long as you've got the CD anyway might as well install from that.  It pulls updates from the net anyway.
<BluesKaj> tekteen, I'm not sure :)
<compbrain> tekteen: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<jhutchins_lt> I see that net installs are a future planned feature, which implies that they haven't been explicitly made available yet.
<tekteen> not looking for PXE
<compbrain> what are you looking for then?
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: Don't just a FAQ by it's URL!
<tekteen> I want a cd that will
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: Just use the alt CD.
<tekteen> install from its own repo
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, no wonder my attempts at a net upgrade to gusty kept failing :)
<mike-kubuntu> almost nothing about kde 4 works for me still
<nosrednaekim> I think its "dist-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> err gutsy
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Net upgrade is not the same as net install.
<tekteen> if there is an update or it does not have it it will get it from the net
<compbrain> tekteen: http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tekteen> thanks
<compbrain> or the equivalent path for a mirror near you.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<jhutchins_lt> compbrain: Someone needs to clean up som old web pages....
<compbrain> jhutchins_lt: pardon?
<jhutchins_lt> There's a lot of stuff that says it's not available.
<jhutchins_lt> compbrain: Old stuff no doubt.
<compbrain> What page are you speaking of?
<jhutchins_lt> Whatever, first page of hits on google assumes it's not explicitly possible.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt,  i did a clean install from the live cd after adept's upgrade client kept failing
<BluesKaj> the repos kept disconnecting
<jhutchins_lt> Yuck
<tekteen> compbrain: do u know of and documentation on the mini.iso
<jhutchins_lt> Bad repos will make a mess of the best installers.
<tekteen> any*
<compbrain> tekteen: It boots, and is the text mode ubuntu installer, not sure specifically what your looking for.
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: You still haven't explained _why_.
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: are you using the RC1?
<tekteen> jhutchins_It: I do installs on machines with no DVD drive but need them to auto install A LOT of software
<mike-kubuntu> nosrednaikim: yeah
<tekteen> I have been modifying the alt install cd but it will not get packages off the internet
<compbrain> tekteen: also, the 'installation-guide-$ARCH' packages will have information your looking for
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I need to figure out how to put a deb repo (like on the alt install cd) on the mini.iso
<tekteen> and make in gigantic.iso :-)
<jhutchins_lt> Hm.  There's a program called kickstart in RedHat, pretty sure there are similar ones, allows you to profile a machine and use that as an install template.  Takes a few extra steps, but it sounds like you're already doing those.
<tekteen> yep
<jhutchins_lt> There should be something like that for kubuntu....
<lucian> Does anyone know where I can find a good walkthrough to connect to a wireless network with wpa enabled, when im only booted up to a command line interface?
<tekteen> there ir
<tekteen> preseed
<tekteen> is*
<tekteen> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compbrain> jhutchins_lt: There is. If you look at the installation guide, you can use preseed OR kickstart files with the ubuntu-installer, which will install a kubuntu machine.
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: So you would be using something like that?
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> jhutchins_lt: I do not understand
<tekteen> what is "that"
 * tekteen is too tired to think
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: You would use something like preseed to build your boot/install iso.
<tekteen> yes, I do use preseed
<jhutchins_lt> Well, enought of this foolishness.  Sitting around pretending to support a Windows site all day!
<tekteen> But it will not use a repo
<genii> there is a tool for it
<tekteen> genii: what tool?
<tekteen> g2g
<tekteen> bye
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a way to get kget to save a file with the server date rather than now() ?
<genii> me too soon
<evan_> ok, this isnt a question but, goto www.tnt.tv    i think its been recently hacked, like just now cause it was fine 30 secs ago. i get pics or porn for  charmed and the closer
<evan_> i just think its funny
<evan_> thats all
<yis> em?
<anto> ScorpKing:  you there?
<ScorpKing> yeah
<anto> should the linux-swap be primary or extended partion also is 50gb to big?
<nosrednaekim> anto: doesn't matter, and 50gb is way to big for swap.
<ScorpKing> primary is fine if you have only /, /home and swap. 1GB is enough
<nosrednaekim> anto: 2gigs is about right for most
<BluesKaj> 2G swap is plenty
<ScorpKing> i have 500MB swap here
<parabol0x> swap should be 2X RAM
<parabol0x> or 1.5
<anto> 4gb then
<anto> Ill set 6gb thinking of adding another gb of ram
<ScorpKing> you'll never use all that
<parabol0x> That's more than you'll need, guaranteed
<anto> parabol0x: i got 700gb of space
<parabol0x> w/e
<anto> w/e ?
<parabol0x> whatever
<anto> k :P
<parabol0x> I just remember my first pc
<parabol0x> with a 500MB drive
<parabol0x> thinking, damn, how'm I ever gonna fill all that
<anto> The first computer i used was my fathers with a 20mb hardisk
<parabol0x> ...you know the rest of the story
<anto> i could play tetris on it
<anto> then he bought a windows 95 were you had to write "win" everytime you started it :P
<anto> Good old days huh :P
<parabol0x> But yeah, storage is cheap, use whatever you want for swap
<anto> K now i only need to move 300gb of musics and my homemade videos :P
<parabol0x> I recommend doing it from the command line with cp
<anto> Quick question how do i /dev/sda1 to run as /home/anto?
<parabol0x> Konq doesn't always fail gracefully
<nosrednaekim> anto: are you in the partitioner?
<anto> nosrednaekim: what you mean?
<nosrednaekim> anto: are you installing right now?
<anto> nosrednaekim: no i was using qtparted to partion one of the hardisks
<take34> hi all
<nosrednaekim> anto: oh... ok, well you assign the drive to /home later (int he installer)
<nosrednaekim> hi take34
<anto> nosrednaekim: yeah i know that
<anto> but should i create a holder called anto?
<take34> can i ask for a help ?
<anto> in /dev/sda1
<anto> of course you can
<nosrednaekim> anto: partition?
<anto> folder*
<parabol0x> no
<nosrednaekim> anto: ok...no
<parabol0x> it'll be created automatically
<parabol0x> when you create first user
<anto> then were should i move the files i want to save before reinstalling the hardisk?
<take34> i've deleteed firefox from the adept programm on kubuntu how can i isntall firefox now ?
<anto> just to a random folder then move over to anto ?
<nosrednaekim> take34: go back intop the adept program and reinstall it
<parabol0x> ummm.
<take34> how to ?
<parabol0x> I haven't been paying attention
<nosrednaekim> anto: oh.... umm you meant he HD has files  on it right now?
<anto> take34: sudo apt-get install firefox
<evan_> anto: my bad from earlier, but something isnt right. thats all, im out.
<parabol0x> anto: you're installing to a PC with files you want to save on it?
<take34> just a sec i ve tried it and got an error
<anto> nosrednaekim: the HD with my files is the one with the current operating system my father bought me a new hardisk so i thougt i would use my old one for the system and the new of the music programing codes etc
<anto> so should i create a folder with a random name on the new hardisk and then when i reinstalled move into the folder called anto created by the system?
<nosrednaekim> anto: so wait.... you are installing kubuntu on the hard drive that currently had all of your files?
<parabol0x> For failsafe security, I'd install to the new drive, with the old drive physically removed from the case
<anto> currentlys has *
<parabol0x> Once you have a working system, install the old drive with all your files as a slave drive
<parabol0x> and modify fstab
<nosrednaekim> anto: ok..currently has?
<parabol0x> copy your files to new drive, and fdisk the old drive
<anto> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> anto: don't do that.... your files will be erased.
<nosrednaekim> anto:  install the OS on the new drive.
<anto> thats what i was worried about
<nosrednaekim> anto: stop that partitioning and do NOT apply your changes
<anto> take34: close adept manager
<anto> Blimy im getting a head ache
<anto> :P
<anto> lets take this tomorrow school tomorrow
<parabol0x> Put it away till tomorrow then
<anto> Cya
<medhat> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey medhat
<medhat> i want ide c/c++ for kubuntu can any one tell what is the best
<NeoFax> Hello everyone!
<medhat> nosrednaekim: hey
<milfhunter>  <medhat>  kdevelop i think
<nosrednaekim> medhat: kdevelop
<medhat> it is aompiler or text editor
<take34> anto: when i do udo apt-get install firefox
<milfhunter>  <medhat>  also eclipse i think is supporting c/c++
<nosrednaekim> hi NeoFax
<take34> i get
<take34> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<take34> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<medhat> i want something like dev c++ in windows :d
<maverick_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<maverick_> Mem:          1001        948         53
<anto> Closed adept_manager!
<anto> CLose
<maverick_> any ideas
<maverick_> am having 1GB ram
<take34> ok
<maverick_> used: 948 :|
<anto> nosrednaekim: quick question
<milfhunter>  <medhat>  i think the closest is kdevelop
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: take a look at the second line, which is what really matters
<nosrednaekim> anto: ya?
<stdin> !memory | maverick_
<ubotu> maverick_: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<anto> If you could find a solution on how to fix this i would not have to reinstall my pc "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_threads_add_idle"
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: used 548
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: thats better :D
<medhat> how can i install it and what its needs
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: thnx
<nosrednaekim> anto: reinstall libgtk
<anto> nosrednaekim: i tried
<david__> Hi all
<nosrednaekim> medhat: "sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<take34> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<take34> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<take34> is only available from another source
<take34> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<take34> ;)
<anto> sudo apt-get install mozilla
<take34> srry
<nosrednaekim> take34: try "mozilla-firefox"
<medhat> okay i will c hanks for help  guyz
<anto> nosrednaekim: how do i reinstall libgtk i have tried for ages
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having some trouble getting flash workign in opera, can anyone help me out?
<anto> nosrednaekim: i think i screwed it up when trying to compile monodevelop
<nosrednaekim> anto: let me see...
<anto> Ch1ppy: You got flashplayer 9 installed?
<Ch1ppy> anto: trying to install the newest beta release
<anto> U runing amd64?
<Ch1ppy> anto: nope
<nosrednaekim> anto: yech... don'tdo mono
<nosrednaekim> anto: reinstall the package "libgtk2.0-0"
<anto> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0 ?
<Ch1ppy> anto: any ideas?
<anto> Ch1ppy: have you tried firefox/ or konq?
<take34> sudo... E: Couldn't find package mozilla-firefox
<Ch1ppy> anto: yes, it works in those
<take34> same for mozilla
<take34> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<take34> i think it is because i deleted firefox from adept
<anto> take34: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<anto> take34: nah
<nosrednaekim> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox does not exist in gutsy
<take34> ;)
<anto> nosrednaekim: no difference
<nosrednaekim> anto: you are in your old installation now?
<anto> nosrednaekim: yes
<take34> can i reinstall adept itself ?
<anto> nosrednaekim: i was going to reinstall if i didnt find a solution for this problem
<Ch1ppy> can anyone help me get flash working in opera?
<take34> from cd ?
<anto> take34: why would you want to do that!
<anto> take34: do what i said
<take34> did
<anto> and?
<sourcemaker> how can I configure the nvidia glx card?
<take34> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<take34> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<take34> is only available from another source
<take34> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<sourcemaker> it's a 7600 GT
<parabol0x> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Flash_Player_9_Update_3_for_linux_released
<anto> is the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf < X11 server for graphics
<parabol0x> that should help get it working in Opera
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<take34> i can share a desctop
<pteague_work> apparently kget doesn't preserve server timestamps :(  anybody know of a gui download manager that does?
<anto> nosrednaekim: any suggestions? (if i write sudo apt-get remove gtk2.0-0  --purge it asks if i want to remove 700mb of files
<sourcemaker> ubotu: Yes... I know this... but it does not work.... it seems that there is a configuration missmatch after i have plugged a new card....
<nosrednaekim> anto: thats gonna remove every gtk app.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...reinstall the driver.
<anto> nosrednaekim: Duh :S
<jamie_> Hello. I am having problems with Kubuntu detecting my wireless network card. Please help
<anto> nosrednaekim: what should i do then?
<sourcemaker> Daisuke_Laptop: yes... i have also tried this
<nosrednaekim> anto: I think there is a --reinstall which will remove it then reinstall, but doesn't remove anything that dpends on it.
<anto> nosrednaekim: that is what i did
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: What is the exact error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  Please use pastebin.
<anto> nosrednaekim: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0
<Ch1ppy> parabol0x: that's what I'm trying, it's not working
<anto> nosrednaekim: but i still have the same error
<row_> if I want to install latest version of imdbpy what is the best method for creating a .deb?
<row_> +python module
<nosrednaekim> anto: you know....removeing all gtk things is probaly not gonna kill you since you are using kubuntu.,
<nosrednaekim> row_: go to #ubuntu-motu
<anto> nosrednaekim: well i aint done that because i know that it will remove all the good apps :( http://pastebin.com/m17c2d9b
<jamie_> I have a new Gatgeway laptop. Kubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless network card. lspci doesn't show it.
<anto> nosrednaekim: thats a pastebin of the result of locate gtk if it helps
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: what type of chipset?
<jamie_> it is AMD 64
<nosrednaekim> anto: but you can reinstall all of those apps later!
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: what wireless chipset?
<anto> nosrednaekim: i dont realy think thats the problem
<take34> so i did  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox - what is then ?
<jamie_> oh i'm not sure how can i find out
<nosrednaekim> take34: no errors?
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me get flash working in opera?  I'm trying the flash installer, it works and the file is properly setup, but opera still doesn't show any flash content
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: look in windows..
<take34> nosrednaekim:
<take34> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<take34> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<take34> is only available from another source
<take34> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<sourcemaker> NeoFax:  Kernel Version 9631 but X Module Version 9639
<jamie_> windows?
<jamie_> is that the same as using lspci?
<take34> nosrednaekim: cant get what is this about
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: it does have windows right? well, go in there and see what type of chipset it has, it will be a braodcom,atheros or raLink
<jamie_> no laptop started with visa...but now it only has kubuntu
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: OK, then you will need to update your kernel modules to the 9639 driver.  Let me check what package it is in.
<jamie_> i'm using it now, but with a wired connection
<nosrednaekim> take34: try this run "apt-cache search firefox" and pastebin the results
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: ah... then look up your laptop on www.linux-laptops.net that may give you a hint
<jamie_> ok ty brb
<take34> nosrednaekim:
<take34> apt-cache search firefox
<take34> kubuntu-docs - kubuntu documentation
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> take34: thats it?
<take34> yes
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: have you found?
<nosrednaekim> take34: ah... repository problems then... ok go into the adept_manager->adept->manage repositories and turn on all of those repositoires (besides the course one)
<nosrednaekim> !repositories | take34
<ubotu> take34: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Are you on Feisty or Gutsy?  Also, do sudo apt-cahe search nvidia | grep nvidia-kernel-common and post the result.
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: what to install? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46890/
<alesan> hi, I am working outside the X environment, how can I configure a USB keyboard to NOT send characters to the character console?
<alesan> I wanna use only the integarted PS2 keyboard for the console
<nosrednaekim> where is intelikey when we have questions like this?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: When you did the sudo apt-cache search nvidia this is all it found?  Also, are you on Gutsy?
<alesan> what do you mean
<take34> nosrednaekim: IT WORKED OUT
<nosrednaekim> take34: sweet :D
<alesan> and, how do I get rid of delphin
<milfhunter> dolphin?
<take34> nosrednaekim: so i removed the package from the adept that was the problem
<nosrednaekim> alesan: intelikey is mr. only-command-line-interface
<nosrednaekim> take34: no, your repositories were messed up.
<take34> nosrednaekim: kk, btw how to make a keyboard layout hot keys enabled ?
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 2.6.22.4-14.10 is already installed
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: is there a known upgrade bug from feisty to gusty?
<Artimus> What is the preferred suspend/hibernate function in Gutsy?  I used uswsusp in Feisty, it worked well, but if there's a better way, I'd love to hear it.
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Here is the upgrade problem and the possible fix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15652
<NeoFax> I am having a problem with the following error:  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient_r
<trappist> NeoFax: maybe install libmysqlclient15-dev
<NeoFax> trappist: It is installed and it was working fine compiling programs until recently.
<trappist> NeoFax: maybe the app you're compiling is looking for it in the wrong place?
<steve_> hello
<jamie_> i'm back the link didn't help =(
<steve_> new here
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: couldn't find your laptop?
<nosrednaekim> hey steve_
<jamie_> it looked like the site had been taken down. this is a gateway T-1616
<steve_> hello just installed kubuntu but dont understand much
<NeoFax> trappist: When I look at the configure output it shows mysql . . . yes; mysql . . .-L/usr/lib/mysql, -lmysqlclient_r.  However, my mysqlclient_r is at /usr/lib and even if I change the config to show /usr/lib the prgram still does not compile.
<nosrednaekim> steve_: welcome!
<steve_> thanks
<steve_> do in need antivirus
<nosrednaekim> steve_: if you have question, chances are we can answer them,(or point you in the right direction)
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<steve_> i cant access my discs where my windows is on
<steve_> or any disc for that matter and dont want to lose the data on it
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<trappist> NeoFax: you should have /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15 as a symlink to /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15.0.0
<NeoFax> trappist: It is.
<trappist> NeoFax: what are you trying to build?
<NeoFax> trappist: MaNGOS
<jamie_> Does Gateway T-1616 help?
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: err sorry, didn't see tha.. just a second.
<_dac_> <sportchick>is there training one can take on freenode ?
<nosrednaekim> SportChick: erm wow.... I remember you from bzflag :D
<trappist> NeoFax: ok I get the same thing...
<NeoFax> trappist: OK, then it is a MaNGOS problem then or a possible mysql_config problem?
<trappist> NeoFax: checking that out now
<Nonino> Hi all
<nosrednaekim> hi Nonino
<Nonino> Somebody is able, and happy of helping me with some networking issues?
<Nonino> Hi nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609196
<nosrednaekim> Nonino: like what?
<ninjagambit> I am new to linux and Intalled fedora 8 it auto set up partitions using freespace on my hard disk Now I have 4 partitions 2 are for winddows
<ninjagambit> I was wondering how to do away with fedora completely
<ninjagambit> and install kubuntu
<Nonino> If i give you a diagram of a topology... could you tell me the mac source that each access point in the net would see?
<ninjagambit> if i delete the the partitions will it delete all content in them
<ninjagambit> ?
<nosrednaekim> ninjagambit: just launch the installer, do manual partitioning, and select the mount points for your partitions
<nosrednaekim> ninjagambit: yes
<nosrednaekim> Nonino: eh?
<david__> ninjagambit, you need to format the partitions
<Nonino> nosrednaekim: i need to know what happens with the mac address of a packet every time it go thru each hop
<nosrednaekim> Nonino: oh.... wow... ok, never done that, but wireshark might be able to tell you
<ninjagambit> can i delete partitions then format the new freespace
<nosrednaekim> ninjagambit: yes, but it will delete your information.
<david__> yes
<Nonino> nosrednaekim: the problem is that i'm not able to test it, i need the concept before to develop an application related with that
<ninjagambit> thats fine
<david__> how do I change my nick to dmcglone?
<ninjagambit> i just want to have it blank
<david__> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ninjagambit> to do fresh kubuntu install
<nosrednaekim> ninjagambit: ah ok... yeah, that should be fine then
<david__> ninjagambit, you only need to deete the partitions if your gonna resize them
<ninjagambit> yeah i have to
<david__> then just delete them and then after you re-create them format them
<ninjagambit> fedora requires one for boot 126mb
<ninjagambit> and then another
<david__> I thought you were putting kubuntu on and removing fedora?
<ninjagambit> I am
<david__> then why worry about what fedora requires?
<jamie_> i think i found the driver, how do i install .tar.bz2?
<ninjagambit> but the boot partition isnt large enough now
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: well, thats probably a kernel driver,
<jamie_> i believe so. is that what i need?
<david__> the questions you are asking, I wonder how you even got fedora installed.
<trappist> NeoFax: ah, looks like you need libmysql++, the c++ bindings for mysql
<nosrednaekim> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trappist> NeoFax: sudo apt-get install libmysql++-dev libmysql++2c2a
<ninjagambit> during the manual set up off kubuntu install there is option for primary or logical which one do i use and should i format the swap partion as swap
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: I have to go.... please read that wifi-docs page. it should explain how to get your raLink wireless working.
<jamie_> that site didn't work
<Nonino> can anybody help with some networking concepts?
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: err! well i'm very sorry.
<jamie_> is that kernel driver the one i need tho? you sounded as if it wasn't
<nosrednaekim> Nonino: #linux may be more helpful
<Nonino> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: well, that probably is the right driver,but its also probably installed on your computer.
<nosrednaekim> jamie_: does "iwconfig"show any wireless devices?
<jamie_> no
<jamie_> "no wireless extensions"
<nosrednaekim> hrm... well sorry... good luck!
<jamie_> ty
<NeoFax> trappist: Already had them installed
 * genii sips a coffee
<david__> I want some of that coffee
<david__> black please
<david__> where ya at bazhang_?
<jamie_> Kubuntu is not detecting my wireless on my laptop
<david__> what card you using jamie?
<jhutchins> david__: I'll take bourbon and creme in mine.
 * genii passes david__ a large black coffee, extra strong
<jhutchins> jamie_: You've had the linux hardware support rant?
<david__> Ah, tastes great
<tekteen> compbrain: u still here?
<jamie_> I don't know. this is a new laptop that had vista <wireless worked> and now with kubuntu it is as if doesn't exit
 * genii rummages for jhutchins' bourbon
<jamie_> i don't know what the support rant is
<jhutchins> genii: That's ok, just cream then, i'll add the burbon.
<david__> first you need to figure out your model of card
<fungos_> how can I format a sata drive? It initializes /dev/md0 but I cant manage it with fdisk
 * genii slides a coffee with cream down to jhutchins
<jamie_> it is difficult because lspci doesn't show it
<tekteen> jamie_: did u chech the restricted drivers manager?
<genii> md0 <> sata it's some raid device
<tekteen> check*
<david__> it's not going to because linux doesn't reconize it yet, because you haven't set it up yet.
<jhutchins> jamie_: <rant>Manufacturers of the cards don't supply OS drivers because we could theoretically hack them to make the cards use illegal parts of the radio spectrum.  Only the cards that brave, noble souls have hacked work, but that's most of 'em, dang it!</rant>
<lucky_lucas> yeah ski challenge is back
<lucky_lucas> anyone had try it under linux
<jhutchins> jamie_: sudo lspci | grep Ethernet will show you what chipset you're dealing with.
<jamie_> ok ty brb
<fungos_> I doenst want raid, just want to use it as a normal ide or something
<jhutchins> fungos_: what does fdisk say when you try?
<jhutchins> fungos_: sudo fdisk -l?
<david__> jamie: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<fungos_> Unable to find /dev/md
<jhutchins> fungos_: sudo fdisk -l?
<fungos_> ops
<jamie_> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Expres                                                              s Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<jhutchins> jamie_: Um, that's the wired one, is there another?
<fungos_> no, fdisk -l doesnt show anything to do with that drive. just the master one
<david__> Ok jamie, go find your card on that site I specified
<david__> Ah thats wired
<fungos_> when I try fdisk /dev/md I get: Unable to read /dev/md
<genii> fungos_: Does your bios have hardware raid of some kind enabled?
<jamie_> no, thats what i mean it doesn't 'see' the wireless. i know it's there it worked on vista
<jhutchins> fungos_: It woudl be /dev/md#, starting with 0
<david__> jamie, go read the ndiswrapper docs I sent you above
<fungos_> when I try fdisk /dev/md0 I get: Unable to read /dev/md0 too :)
<jamie_> ok
<david__> your problem is beyond the scope of a chat room
<jhutchins> Er, no, /dev/... it'd be /dev/sda, with the partitions 1-9.
<david__> lOL
<fungos_> my bios doesnt support raid.. but the disk itself shows its own "bios"
<jhutchins> fungos_: Possibly you need a driver for the sata adapter, although linux is pretty good about that.
<david__> a bios on a sata drive? Hmmm thats news to me
<genii> might be some Promise controller
<jhutchins> david__: bios on a controller, that's normal.
<jamie_> i have to know what kind of wireless i have for that site to work
<david__> well of course a controller
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: My nvidia card is running... ;-) ;-) ;-)
<jhutchins> david__: We often walk people through basic native/ndiswrapper/wifi setups, as long as they're willing to try.
<jamie_> i went to gateway and in order for them to specify they wanted me to use IE
<david__> jhutchins, be my guest then... LOL
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: NP.  I am glad I can help someone
<fungos_> this drive I just bought, I need to do a physical format in it?
<jhutchins> jamie_: ok, sudo lspci then, and look at what you get.
<jhutchins> fungos_: Not if fdisk doesn't see it.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: there was a problem with my boot loader... the installed kernel was not loaded... ;-)
<david__> in no way am I going to sit here that long
<jamie_> only the wired one pops up. do you think this could be a BIOS problem?
<jhutchins> fungos_: you might try the gparted live cd, see if it can find it.
<david__> see
<david__> LMAO good luck jhutchins
<fungos_> ok, I will try
<jamie_> brb i'm going to search high and low for my wireless card type
<david__> I hope you find it
<jhutchins> david__: I'm intrigued.  What sort of new wireless hardware might not show up in lspci?
<jhutchins> Is it on some other bus?
<genii> pcmcia possibly (still lspci should show that) or maybe usb
<jhutchins> Even usb cards show up on the pci bus through the bridge.
<david__> I didn't say anything about not showing up in lspci, i'm talking about how hard it's going to be to help her if she can't do anything in the first place.
<jhutchins> exactly.  It _should_ show up, even as an unidentified device.
<jhutchins> david__: You're assuming a gender that has not been clearly indicated.
<sourcemaker> is there a beryl installation guide available?
<david__> this has nothing to do with gender either.
<Dragnslcr> sourcemaker- Beryl has been discontinued
<jhutchins> sourcemaker: Pretty sure there is, see #ubuntu-effects and #compiz
<jhutchins> sourcemaker: beryl has merged back with compiz.
<sourcemaker> jhutchins: thank for information
<jhutchins> !compiz | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tekteen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tekteen> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<david__> cool, let me try this
<david__> !asshole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asshole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david__> LOL
<latch> lol!!!
<LjL> cool
<tekteen> :-)
<LjL> let me try this
<latch> !linus torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus torvalds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> i said let me try it :(
<latch> looooooool
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tekteen> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> tekteen: stop that
<tekteen> ok
<latch> sry
<stdin> if you want to play with the bot, it responds to /msg
<eean> latch: if you want a more fun bot, try out insanity in #amarok ;)
<dmcglone> Ha! Ha! I sure got kicked for that word.
<stdin> no, you got /removed for it
<dmcglone> oh well either way
<latch> (omfg! thats awesome!)
<dmcglone> I wanted to change my nick from david__ to dmcglone anyhow
 * Alethes wonders what the "d" stands for in dmcglone's nick
<Alethes> ok not really
<Alethes> :D
<dmcglone> david of course
<dmcglone> Maybe I should change my nick to "fsck_it"
<dmcglone> Well last night this place was hoppin with questions. Looks like Kubuntu really does "just work" :-)
<sourcemaker> well... I have tested compiz now... it is not really nice :-)
<sourcemaker> it's a memory consuming.... not more
<dmcglone> I had a couple problems with it when I initially set it up
<dmcglone> how do you change your nicks on the fly?
<compbrain> use /nick
<dmcglone> ah Ok thanks
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: this forum is amazing... a lot of geeks here with all the right answers... nice man :-)
<dmcglone> I ain't no geek
<dmcglone> got the answers, yes, geek, no!
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: This is a great channel for alot of linux problems.  I come here as the more in depth sites slam you for some of the slightest sh!t like #debian and #gentoo
<genii> sourcemaker: geek = circus performer that eats live animals
<NeoFax> trappist: Fixed my problem by making a symbolic link from libmysqlclient_r.so.15 to libmysqlclient_r.so.  The latter file was missing.
<dmcglone> Neo and source, you should subscribe to the kubuntu mailing list
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: you are right... I have also leaved gentoo...(after using 5 years) *g*
<SR-latch> where's the kubuntu mailing list?
<dmcglone> http://www.kubuntu.org/forums
<dmcglone> oops
<stdin> SR-latch: http://lists.ubuntu.com
<dmcglone> wrong url
<SR-latch> ok ok i found it :D
<sourcemaker> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<dmcglone> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<dmcglone> I've been on the list for about 2 years, it's the best mailing list i've ever been on.
<dmcglone> we laugh and joke all day long.
<SR-latch> thanx guys :D
<SR-latch> didn't knew there was one
<dmcglone> every distro has a mailing list
<LinuxReign> have u guys tried ETQW?
<dmcglone> it's pretty slow in here today
<dmcglone> no LinuxReign, what is it?
<sourcemaker> I have read that the kde 4.0 release will be available this month. Do you think that it is stable for productive use?
<LinuxReign> Enemy Territory Quake Wars, http://www.etqw.com/
<LinuxReign> it has a Linux installer already
<dmcglone> I heard it wasn't going to be all that sourcemaker.
<SR-latch> you have to buy the game though
<dmcglone> Oh I see linux
<SR-latch> i was playing tremoulous
<LinuxReign> nice
<SR-latch> highly addictive
<stdin> sourcemaker: it won't release until around mid jan
<sourcemaker> dmcglone: ok...
<sourcemaker> stdin: ok... I hope that it won't release unti it is  stable for productive use :-)
<stdin> it'll be stable enough, don't expect it to be fully usable for all users until 4.1
<LinuxReign> i will wait until kde4 becomes full stable b4 install it on my main system
#kubuntu 2007-12-05
<sourcemaker> stdin: the current live cd is not working for me... there are too much bugs... so I think... how should it be possible to fix all this bugs until mid jan:-)
<stdin> because the kde devs will work hard
<LinuxReign> unless you have a testing system u should the same
<mrdigital> question i have a hd video card are there linux drivers for that?
<LinuxReign> hd video card?
<mrdigital> yes
<mrdigital> Video Card Capable of HD Content
<mrdigital> Video out can do 720P
<LinuxReign> well, is it a n Ati or nvidia one?
<mrdigital> nvidia (EVGA)
<Artimus> How can I enable the suspend/hibernate buttons in KDE on a desktop?
<LinuxReign> there is 2 ways mrdigital
<FireHazard17> I bought a dvd how do I get it to play? I have tried mplayer and vlc so far.
<FireHazard17> both utterly fail
<FireHazard17> and those are the ones I resort to last after all else fails
<mrdigital> LinuxReign: explain
<dmcglone> Firehazard17 have you installed the codecs?
<LinuxReign> the first one is installing the nvidia-glx-new package through Adept
<FireHazard17> Yes?
<FireHazard17> lemme check
<mrdigital> ok
<LinuxReign> the second one will be the best on my opinion
<FireHazard17> do you know the package name?
<mrdigital> can you pm me the steps so i can copy n paste into email
<dmcglone> i'm trying to remember
<dmcglone> I usually use kaffeine and when I put a dvd in it automatically installes the required codecs to play dvd's
<LinuxReign> mrdigital, I would strongly suggest yuo check this site, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<stdin> don't use it
<FireHazard17> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dmcglone> there is it
<dmcglone> :-)
<FireHazard17> :p
<mrdigital> stdin: dont use what?
<LinuxReign> i'm getting better results with envy over the binary package so far, that's my opinion
<dmcglone> I hardly ever use IRC, I keep forgetting about those commands
<stdin> mrdigital: envy, the script that LinuxReign's link pointed to
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> i am not getting a splash screen when i boot up
<teknoprep> just a black screen until boot is finished
<teknoprep> then i am in the system login screen just fine
<mrdigital> so how do i get HD in kubuntu?
<LinuxReign> mrdigital, open Adept
<crashev> kubuntu failed to install at last step - installing grub - how can I correct this?
<LinuxReign> on the search field type nvidia-glx-new
<dmcglone> SR-latch, did you join the mailing list?
<FireHazard17> stupid x.org
<mrdigital> LinuxReign: Can you pm me the steps im not home.
<LinuxReign> i cannot pm you, im not registered
<dmcglone> crashev, how much memory in the machine?
<mrdigital> oh can you email me the steps?
<LinuxReign> yes
<crashev> dmcglone: 2GB
<crashev> dmcglone: i did not make swap partition
<mrdigital> mrdigital0@gmail.com
<dmcglone> I had the same problem on an older machine because of low memory. doesn't seem to be your case
<LinuxReign> ok, i will send you the instructions
<crashev> dmcglone: anyway what menu.lst should looks like for grub - how standard one looks like - any special parameters passed to kernel?
<dmcglone> I wouldn't know, I don't know menu.lst by heart
<blizzzek> bye
<SR-latch>  <dmcglone> yup :D
<dmcglone> but it doesn't matter what menu.lst looks like, if you can't install grub then it will not do any good anyway
<crashev> can someone show me his entry for ubuntu 7.10 in grug conf?
<crashev> dmcglone: I will use mu current grub for booting ubuntu
<crashev> dunno why it failed at the installation
<dmcglone> Ok i'll paste mine on pastebin
<crashev> ok, thx
<dmcglone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dmcglone> here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46893/
<dmcglone> SR-latch cool, you will like everyone there
<SR-latch>  <dmcglone> yup!!!
<user_> Can anyone help me?  Sometimes my laptop screen remains at "battery brightness" even when plugged in.  How do i fix this? (Gutsy)
<mrdigital> LinuxReign: did you email it yet?
<user_> are there no "power management" schemes in Kcontrol?
<kam> anyone know why xorg creates a mouse device linked to dev/input/mice automatically? how do i stp this?
<dmcglone> I hope you brought your sense of humor SR. :-)
<gausus> re
<gausus> i have a problem with wifi on gutsy gibbon
<user_> kam: can't you just edit out the devices you don't need?  What problems is it causing?
<user_> gausus: what kind of problem?
<gausus> suddenly knetworkmanager had stoped to show any wireless networks available
<gausus> kwifi still shows all of them
<kam> user_,  not in the xorg.conf
<dmcglone> just put the pound sign in front of what you want to edit out
<kam> breaks my synaptics driver
<gausus> iwconfig eth1 scan does it too
<user_> kam: even by commenting it out "#": ???
<gausus> but i can't see any of them in knetworkmanager  like i used to
<kam> its not in the file
<kam> at all
<kam> created at start
<user_> gausus: have you tried restarting in Recovery Mode?
<kam> only found out from the logs
<SR-latch>  <gausus> this must be something common cause it has happened to me also, in my laptop
<dmcglone> weird, my laptop never had this problem
<dmcglone> what laptop do you have SR?
<user_> gausus: I had a problem with Knetwork Manager on anothe laptop... try using Wicd - it works great
<SR-latch> <dmcglone> acer travelmate
<SR-latch> <dmcglone> atheros wifi card
<dmcglone> I see. I've got an HP
<user_> happened to me on a Vaio
<user_> On that lappy, i use Wicd, and never had another problem
<SR-latch> it must be bugged or something
<maverick_> !wicd
<user_> Wicd doesn't use HAL, iirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<SR-latch> HAL= hardware abstraction layer?
<user_> yep
<dmcglone> man am I ever tired
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Tutorials Day week on thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<gausus> user_: no, how can i do it?
<gausus> SR-latch: did you found a solution
<gausus> user_: i have ibm x60s and ipw3945 card
<kam> user_, http://pastebin.com/m6d9d0f8
<user_> gausus: how do you do what?
<CrocoJet> where I can find one .iso of kubuntu update (day) ?
<dmcglone> I'm out of here guys. I'm tired.
<pengo> hi
<kam> user_, did you see that oddness
<SR-latch> <gausus> no, but it seems it must be fixed with gutsy or something
<SR-latch> <gausus> it happens less frequently
<gausus> user_: use the recovery mode to fix it
<user_> kam: what dmcglone said.  Also, that is the *longest* xorg.conf i've ever seen!
<gausus> SR-latch:  use gutsy and it is a permanent problem for me ?
<gausus> s/?/./
<kam> user its the log
<user_> gausus: when your grub loads on boot, do you not have the option of loading kernel(s), recovery mode, and mem test?
<kam> can you just look at the line where it cries about no default mouse?
<CrocoJet> why install process of kubuntu (gutsy) make upgrade?
<mrdigital> stdin: do u know how to get 720p tv-out using the component out on my video card in kunbuntu?
<kam> i added corepointer option to the synaptics, so i am totally at a loss
<d347hm4n> !apt-getfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-getfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> mrdigital: no, I've only ever used laptops with intel graphics
<user_> kam: i see it, but what problems is it causing you?  Does your touchpad work?
<SR-latch> <gausus> what do you mean?
<stdin> !aptfix | d347hm4n
<ubotu> d347hm4n: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> !aptfix
<mrdigital> does anyone?
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kam> user_, yes but i cant turn of tap drag, which makes the devie too sensitive to use
<kam> literally a slight touch = a clik
<d347hm4n> i get E: Couldn't find package 22931-nightfall.tar.gz
<sourcemaker> Good night boys... I will leave now... bye
<gausus> user_: ok, thx
<SR-latch> <stdin> deathman?
<SR-latch> gnite
<d347hm4n> i'm sure that is just a .tar.gz d/lded fromm kdeloog.org
<d347hm4n> *look
<d347hm4n> but why is that troubling apt?
<user_> kam: you should be able to anyways... lemme find the proper entries.
<gausus> user_: wpa_supplicant run by hand works fine
<user_> kam: at the bottom of the first post, there's a bunch of manual entries that work wonders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351058
<user_> gausus: have you run recovery mode?
<gausus> user_: not yet
<LinuxReign> mrdigital, the email has been sent
<user_> gausus: stupid question, but have you manually turned off your wireless and then turned it back on?  Sometimes Knetwork Manager is fickle
<LinuxReign> there is NO "stupid" questions
<SR-latch> is there a possibility that power saving laptops automatically turn it off?
<SR-latch> that was my initial thought on the matter
<SR-latch> cause sometimes my wifi card is not recognized from other software like ethereal
<fungos_> trying to install kubuntu on my sata drive as master. It stops at booting after installed. the line is: sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<fungos_> and doesnt continue anymore
<SR-latch> and it lists it like disconnected or something
<kam> user_, im trying to do that now.  the problem is the generic mouse driver from the stupid auto'd default mouse is overruling the touchpads settings. the ps2 emulation mode makes the tap option not work
<kam> thats why i need to remove its auto creation
<mrdigital> LinuxReign: what about tv-out ?
<user_> kam: i'm digging around on this one... i haven't seen this before.  Did you upgrade from an older version of kubuntu?
<LinuxReign> ok, mrdigital, once u have that installed just open a konsole and type sudo nvidia-settings
<LinuxReign> there u should be able to configure the tv-out thingy
<treelizard> Hi, what is the correct way of installing skype on an amd64 system?
<kam> user_,  nope, ubuntu gutsy iso apt got kubuntu desktop
<user_> kam: see if this helps ----> http://www.chromakode.com/blog/2007/09/19/logitech-lx7-in-ubuntu-edgy-ihatekludgers/
<LinuxReign> damn, I've lost my amd64 version DVD :(
<mrdigital> ok thanks
<NickPresta> perhaps I'm blind, but I used to have the kicker-kickoff package with Feisty. I can't find one for Gutsy. I msg'd ubotu but it just leads to a release announcement. Am I missing something?
<ardchoille> !info kicker-kickoff
<ubotu> Package kicker-kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> NickPresta: It may not have been added to the Gutsy repos
<NickPresta> i had to install it from getdeb or kde-look.org or something similar last time. My search results aren't helping too much
<ardchoille> I don't remember kickoff being in the repos for Feisty either
<ardchoille> !search kickoff
<ubotu> Found: kickoff
<ardchoille> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<ardchoille> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<NickPresta> actually, I think it's in Treviño’s repos
<kam> user_, Im gonna restart real quick brb, and thanks for all the help so far jik x doesnt come back
<treelizard> alright, here is another question. For some odd reason whenever I use firefox or konquerer's google search tool, it calls google.es. How can make it call google.com? Why is it choosing that anyways?
<LinuxReign> treelizard, u have to open Firefox and click on Edit
<LinuxReign> go to Preferences
<LinuxReign> on the Main tab
<LinuxReign> on the Home Page field replace whatever is there with www.google.com
<LinuxReign> click on Close and u r done
<user_> linuxreign: that will set your homepage to google.com, but how does that reconfigure the built-in searching preferences on the menu bar?
<user_> treelizard: please let us know if that works
<treelizard> hmm, but I don't want my home page to be google.
<LinuxReign> well
<treelizard> All I want is when I search in google search bar not to call google.es.
<LinuxReign> type whatever u want to be your home page
<LinuxReign> ah
<user_> treelizard: try this --> in firefox, click on the "G" at the google search.  Then click "manage search engines"
<treelizard> ok
<user_> treelizard: delete google, and then "restore defaults'
<user_> treelizard: see if that gets you back into regular google
<treelizard> nope, still uses google.es
<user_> treelizard: ok, hang on
<treelizard> no problem.
<user_> treelizard: firefox - Edit>Preferences>Advanced>Languages ... which language is listed first?
<kaizo> hi i'm sort of new to kubuntu and just wondered if anybody could help me out with configuring input methods? I installed skim and anthy
<user_> treelizard: also, are you using a proxy, or would there be any reason your ip would be listed as from a spanish country?
<treelizard> 3n-us
<treelizard> sorry
<treelizard> en-us
<treelizard> I'm not using any proxys that I know of.
<treelizard> I'm living in Canada,
<treelizard> and if you check my ip, it seems pretty canadian.
<user_> treelizard: this is quite the conundrum :/
<BluesKaj> yup, saw that treelizard :) ...welcome to cancksville on kubuntu :)
<treelizard> thanks. :)
<treelizard> Yeah, this is driving me nuts.
<BluesKaj> err canucksville
<user_> me too, now
<treelizard> I'm having all sorts of crazy problems with kubuntu right now.
<user_> treelizard: like what else... maybe i can help you with *something*
<treelizard> well, the wireless isn't working.
<treelizard> firefox doesn't refresh pages all the time.
<joseph> how do i look up my default gateway adress....please dont say ifconfig
<treelizard> I don't know how to set up 32 bit programs like skype
<treelizard> (the last one is my fault for installing amd64 version.)
<joseph> how do i look up my default gateway adress....please dont say ifconfig?
<user_> treelizard: i was just going to say that the 64-bit version has a lot more bugs
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Network Settings -> Routes
<user_> treelizard: but your wireless should still work... does Knetworkmanager run on startup?
<adamonline45> Has anyone used libgtk with kdevelop who can walk me through a very simple 'hello world' app?  I opened a fresh gtk project, and it won't even compile with the base code in it :/
<treelizard> I think so.
<treelizard> It sets up the wired network up fine.
<user_> treelizard: what do you see when you right-click it?  does it see your wireless ssid?
<treelizard> It is a new laptop, with Broadcom BCM94311M
<treelizard> Oh, I don't even get that far.
<user_> treelizard: do you have the Knetworkmanager icon in the kicker panel (task bar)?
<treelizard> right, I do.
<user_> so right click it.
<user_> what does it say?
<treelizard> Knetworkmanager
<treelizard> followed by stuff about wired connection.
<user_> no listing for wireless?
<treelizard> nope.
<user_> treelizard: i know older versions of kubuntu had trouble with broadcom chips... hang on
<treelizard> In the options, there is a comment about disabling wireless.
<BluesKaj> treelizard, install ia32-libs
<treelizard> I'm using gutsy, for the record.
<treelizard> installing
<BluesKaj> <---amd 64 gutsy , mostly everything works ok, not using wireless tho
<treelizard> BluesKaj: What type of computer do you have?
<treelizard> installed
<BluesKaj> compaq presario SR 1734X , nothing fancy cpu=venice 3200+
<user_> treelizard: if you run " lspci " in terminal, what's the output? (use pastebin)
<user_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<no0tic> hi, is there a way to make konsole recognize urls? it would be useful, since I use irssi
<Max-P> Does anyone know how to get the ATI S-Video out working?
<treelizard> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)
<user_> treelizard: please use pastebin (see above)
<treelizard> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1)
<treelizard> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<treelizard> 00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)
<treelizard> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a2)
<user_> LjL: i told him twice...
<user_> ljl: he's new
<LjL> user_, once he started he can hardly stop
 * lavacano201014 ports everything over to the linux box and plays tremulous [/ame]
<user_> treelizard: PLEASE use pastebin for posting outputs
<treelizard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46899/
<user_> better :)
<treelizard> sorry about that flooding.
<treelizard> I didn't realize what I was doing until it was too late.
<user_> treelizard: well, it's clear that your hardware isn't being recognized... Does anyone have similar hardware and know where to get the proper drivers???
<treelizard> I searched for it on ubuntu forum,
<treelizard> and there was a howto on making it work.
<treelizard> Someone had made a script,
<treelizard> and running the script made iwconfig find the eth1,
<joseph> i type wine "/media/sda2/Program Files/EA GAMES/Battlefield 2" -opengl                 and it gives me this error   wine: could not load L"Z:\\media\\sda2\\Program Files\\EA GAMES\\Battlefield 2.": Invalid handle
<treelizard> but that's as far as it went.
<adamonline45> Can anyone recommend a good GUI toolkit for KDE?
<joseph> i type wine "/media/sda2/Program Files/EA GAMES/Battlefield 2" -opengl                 and it gives me this error   wine: could not load L"Z:\\media\\sda2\\Program Files\\EA GAMES\\Battlefield 2.": Invalid handle
<user_> treelizard: run "uname -a " in terminal  (output is short) :)
<treelizard> Linux katt 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<user_> ok
<user_> treelizard: type   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<treelizard> It is already installed, I believe
<user_> treelizard: have you enabled it in Kcontrol?
<user_> treelizard: alt+f2 > kcontrol > Sys & Admin > Restricted drivers
<treelizard> hmm, it claims that it is in use.
<treelizard> Let me try turning it off, and back on again.
<user_> treelizard: ok
<draik> What would cause Frostwire to not run?
<draik> I get the bouncing icon, but then nothing after that.
<user_> draik: can u run from terminal?
<Max-P> Run it in Konsole
<user_> good call, max-p :)
<BluesKaj> wrong java client installed, draik
<draik> BluesKaj: How do I check which one is installed?
<BluesKaj> look in adept
 * Max-P sent it after because of his ******* 56k modem
<user_> haha :)
<user_> draik: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> but I don't know which one it uses
<draik> BluesKaj: user_: All of 6 are installed
<user_> draik: type " java -version " in terminal
<draik> I just did
<user_> draik: post output in pastebin
<draik> 1.5.2-02
<draik> Sorry
<draik> Version 1.4.2-02
<yeason> does anyone here know where to find info on getting multi-touch screens to work? I can't seem to find any thru google or the forums
<user_> draik: np - what's your runtime environment?
<draik> Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<user_> draik: i think you need 1.5 or higher, iirc
<user_> draik: get 1.6
<user_> draik: from link above
<draik> Which one..... /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<user_> draik:  type " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin "
<shinkamui> user_: you still around?
<user_> yup
<shinkamui> Im 99% there, really appreciate the help
<shinkamui> the touchpad is recognized, but the eraserpoint isn't
<shinkamui> its a dualpoint from alps
<user_> wait, what was your other name?
<shinkamui> and the irony is that its a umpc so the touchpoint doesn't actually exist
<shinkamui> user_ I was KAM
<shinkamui> :)
<user_> oh, ok
<shinkamui> im also Kamui
<shinkamui> :-D
<treelizard> user_: so I restarted the firmware,
<user_> yeah, i'm usually "ignoramus", but konversation for some reason logged me in with this name :/
<treelizard> and I don't think my wireless is working.
<user_> ok
<user_> shinkamui: i don't know much about eraserpoints (i'm a simple person)....
<shinkamui> user_: and the retardation of this synaptics driver is that it seems to use auto-dev automatically and it detects my touchpoint, but not the stick,  or it doesn't care about the stick anyway, so I can't explicitly specify the correct event
<shinkamui> user_: well, I appreciate your help, its been humongous.  Now that Im on an actual pc with a keyboard, I think I can do better research
<shinkamui> user_: just wanted to come back and let you know that you were a huge help and thanks
<user_> shinkamui: thanks... i wish i could help more
<user_> shinkamui: you can always check the kubuntu forums or #ubuntu
<draik> user_: It's already the latest
<user_> draik: type " frostwire " in terminal .  Look for any problems
<draik> Shouldn't I have picked a different java from the list?
<user_> treelizard: still not showing anything under "wireless"/
<user_> ?
<user_> draik: not necessarily, you can install from terminal
<user_> draik: you tried installing version 1.6, and it says you already have it?
<draik> user_: I entered the command you provided and it says it's the latest
<user_> draik: hmmm... lemme see
<user_> draik: did you try starting frostwire from terminal
<draik> user_: I got it working. I had to choose a different java "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<draik> I chose /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<user_> draik: cool... now does frostwire work?
<jkl_> 有中文的朋友吗?
<stuffcorpse>  有
<user_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<draik> user_: Yes
<jkl_> hi stuffcorpse
<stuffcorpse> hi
<user_> draik: awesome.  it's good to fix stuff on your own!
<draik> user_: I'll let you know when I do that without anyone's help. Thank you user_
<user_> draik: np - i've talked to you before (im usually "ignoramus")
<draik> user_: Case and point. I've been needing help since day one
<jonathan_> help with emerald please
<user_> draik: i'm new too (3 months maybe)... i learn by screwing up, and fixing it, or getting help to fix it
<jonathan_> i see the themes i click on them but i dunno how to instal them
<draik> user_: I've been using Kubuntu since 6/1/06 with the initial release of Dapper Drake
<user_> draik: then you've learned... "google is your friend!"
<user_> :)
<draik> The interesting thing is that I joined at an ironic time (Drake/Draik)
<draik> user_: I've learned this much... http://www.tinyurl.com/2c9np
<jonathan_> #emerald
<Dooood> oops, I forgot to set myself "away".  sorry.
<slav3_kitten> so anyone know what would make scons not see my python2.4-dev ?
<user_> draik: haha! ain't it the truth?
<draik> user_: Yup
<slav3_kitten> an why i wouldent have a python-config
<draik> Goes to show that I've got that link shortened for a reason :P
<user_> draik: yup... it definitely helps.  I like the personal attention you get in IRC, though
<user_> draik: like when i couldn't get sound working - because i had it on 'mute' XD
<draik> user_: Nothing beats real-time help
<draik> user_: I think I remember that
<user_> draik: yeah, not that long ago... I've learned a lot since then
<user_> draik: like check for the basics first
<user_> draik: in my defense, i had kubuntu for like 2 weeks, and was still using my winxp boot most of the time... i didn't know how to do anything
<draik> user_: It's rather interesting the way I got involved. I asked around for what Linux distro to use for a beginner and someone mentioned Kubuntu. So here I am
<draik> I woke up one morning and decided then and there that I was going to be a Linux user.
<draik> I guess I reached the age of reason
<user_> draik: that's exactly how i got here... it's actually pretty true.  I happen to be a Windows guru (on 98 and above anyway), but I finally came to a realization
<user_> draik: but now i'm like a jehovah's witness with it.  I'm pretty obnoxious.  Especially when my parents call for "tech support"
<user_> "Install Linux!"
<slav3_kitten> i decided to try debian based system after years of using slackware
<user_> viruses? Install linux! Spyware? install linux! dog crapped on the carpet? install linux!
<draik> user_: I work as a Technical Support representative
<user_> slav3_kitten: slackware is way too complicated!
<user_> draik: on Windows systems?
<slav3_kitten> i liked slackware alot
<slav3_kitten> to be honest thou
<draik> user_: Yup. Supporting member's websites
<user_> slav3_kitten: people say it hasn't evolved much lately, though...
<user_> draik: windows is ok for certain things, but i really like the freedom and customizability of linux
<slav3_kitten> user_ it still works flawlessly on my gear like 166mhz CF-25 toughbooks an stuff
<draik> user_: EXACTLY! I love this freedom
<user_> slav3_kitten: with or without a gui?
<slav3_kitten> slackware + fluxbox was my poision
<slav3_kitten> figured i'd try kde
<slav3_kitten>  an ubuntu
<slav3_kitten> once i get over this hell i'm in i'm guna go with xfce
<slav3_kitten> kde is kinda fat
<draik> Weird.... I can't enter any text into Frostwire
<user_> slav3_kitten: then use older xfce - the newest version is not much faster than kde
<user_> slav3_kitten: as linux becomes more commercial, it gets more bloat
<slav3_kitten> yea i know
<slav3_kitten> my hardware dosent get any better
<draik> How do I add an app to Katapult?
<slav3_kitten> best system i have is 800mhz panasonic CF-28 512megs
<slav3_kitten> ram, 30gig hd
<user_> draik: with your frostwire problem, trying typing in Chat, and then anywhere else
<draik> It can't
<user_> slav3_kitten: you'd be totall crippled on windows
<user_> draik: hmmm
<draik> user_: I closed it and opened it again
<draik> It's all good
<slav3_kitten> acutally no, that box still runs win2k well an all my development software on it
<user_> draik: good stuff
<user_> slav3_kitten: do you purposely use ancient hardware?
<user_> (just curious)
<draik> user_: Oh yeah! :)
<slav3_kitten> i use what i can afford and lasts
<slav3_kitten> i cant afford a new fully rugged laptop
<slav3_kitten> so i use an old on
<slav3_kitten> e
<user_> slav3_kitten: yeah, i have 3 computers, but they're all older and i only bought one brand new
<slav3_kitten> and ancient would be my first computer which was 16mhz
<user_> 16mhz!
<shinkamui> anyone know much about the synaptics driver?
<shinkamui> xorg always seems to use auto-dev to set my synaptics device instead of what I set manually in xorg.conf
<slav3_kitten> i have never bought a brand new laptop
<fuzzy> new laptop smell is the bestest
<slav3_kitten> and never a preassembled system
<shinkamui> so I set "device" "/dev/input/event2" and Xorg.0.log shows that that same device was configured with auto-dev to /dev/input/event3
<shinkamui> which is the wrong event
<slav3_kitten> oh shit i'm guna vomit more blood, tea, and ice cream
<user_> slav3_kitten: me neither. i bought a 'new' (refurb) desktop from Tigerdirect years ago ($280).  It's still truckin! I dual boot on that one
<slav3_kitten> bbiab
<user_> shinkamui: do you have the latest version of xorg?
<shinkamui> user_ pretty sure, I did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<user_> shinkamui: i still don't understand why xorg inserts hardware settings where none exist... mine didn't do that
<shinkamui> they do exist
<shinkamui> let me pastebin, this will be much smaller :)
<shinkamui> oh crap, I can't
<shinkamui> can't use the mouse
<user_> shinkamui: or touchpad?
<shinkamui> user_ there isnt'a  touchpad, only an eraserpoint
<user_> shinkamui: oic
<shinkamui> but the synaptics driver auto detects the touchpad device and wont detect the eraserpoint
<shinkamui> odd as hell since there is no damn touchpad
<user_> shinkamui: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?  i mean, if your settings are already borked....
<shinkamui> as in an autoconfigure?
<shinkamui> xorg -configure
<shinkamui> ?
<user_> as in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<user_> if nothing else is working, it's worth a shot....
<Dooood> hi all.  Is there a freeware or open-source linux equivalent to "Logmein" that will allow me to control a winXP machine from kubuntu, and also allow me to be able to control the kubuntu machine  from the winXP machine, especially when I'm away from home (over the internet)?
<BluesKaj> !remote_desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote_desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> howdo I mount my floppy drive?
<Dooood> not looking good, huh?
<BluesKaj> Dooood, anyway try looking around for remote desktop
<BluesKaj> it exists
<Dooood> is that open source?  I'll look around
<user_> shinkamui: u still there?
<shinkamui> yea
<shinkamui> still didnt' work user
<shinkamui> it detected the touchpad, not the eraserpoint
<user_> shinkamui: you completely reconfigured?
<BluesKaj> !krds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shinkamui> alps dualpoint sucks
<BluesKaj> krcd
<BluesKaj> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> shinkamui: stupid question, but did you install the touchpad program from Add/Remove programs?
<BluesKaj> !info krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 976 kB
<BluesKaj> Dooood, see the above!
<Dooood> hm?
<Dooood> ah
<Dooood> thx
<user_> blueskaj: you knew it was in there somewhere, huh? :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<shinkamui> user: doesn't work, I tried gsynaptics
<shinkamui> user_: It doesn't effect the eraserpoint at all
<user_> shinkamui: dammit.... sorry bro.  I hope someone with more knowledge on the subject can help you
<shinkamui> user_: in fact, at this point if I could just get the stupid synaptics driver to using auto-dev, I'd probably be in good shape, but Im starting to think its built into the driver
<BluesKaj> uhhm  Dooood , there's anotherone called tsclient , it's gnome app but it should run on kde too
<user_> i, on the other hand, am going to grab a few cold ones :)
<BluesKaj> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> see you guys later
<BluesKaj> !info tsclient
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Dooood> kool, and is that bidirectional control, BluesKaj?
<Frederick> folks I was unable to set up my geforce 8800 with ubuntu can anyone help me?
<morphine> hey folks, I'm looking at this page
<morphine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<morphine> Wondering why the only architectures available are i386 and amd64
<morphine> If I'm running a generic kernel which one do I need?
<fuzzy> kubuntu is the best thing everr
<Frederick> fuzzy: you are a joker
<fuzzy> am i now
<ubuntu__> how do I use my floppy drive from the live cd if /dev/fd0 isn't in fstab?
<BluesKaj> Dooood, sorry was called away , not sure .
<Dooood> ok.  I started looking to install krdc, and it appears t already be installed!
<oobe> mkdir /mnt/flop && mount -fs  ? /dev/fd0 /mnt/flop
<oobe> replace ? with filesystem
<Dooood> it says it supports vnc and rdp servers, so I guess I need to install vnc on my laptop....
<Dooood> vnc
<BluesKaj> windows isn't friendly to linux on my network , altho i can read and write to the windows pc from my linux box with no probs. I've never tried a true remote desktop connection over the internet
<Dooood> oops
<Dragnslcr> Krdc is only a client
<Dooood> I keep typing on the wrong keyboard....
<BluesKaj> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dragnslcr> I use x11vnc as a VNC server. It's not all that easy to set up, but I couldn't see any others that handled display:0
<Dooood> Dragnslcr: meaning I can only control the kubuntu machine with the windows machine?
<Dragnslcr> Other way
<Dooood> ah
<Dooood> hm
<Dragnslcr> If you want to remotely control a Kubuntu system, you need to install a VNC server
<oobe> or use ssh
<Dragnslcr> Then you can use any VNC client you want on a Windows system
<Dooood> ok.  I guess I'll put that project off for now.  I need baby steps at first.....
<Dooood> ....tiny, tiny, tiny baby steps.....
<BluesKaj> yeah Dragnslcr, Dooood , i've never had much luck controlling my linux pc from the wife's windows pc , even over our little lan.
<Dooood> ok, thx
<ubuntu__> how do I mount my hard drive from the live cd?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu__: I would think it should do it automatically, try looking in /media
<Dooood> oddly, I tried opening the laptop with a browser on the kubuntu box (since the lappy already has logmein installed) but couldn't connect.  It claims to work in any browser, bbut I guess it means any *windows* browser.....
<ubuntu__> it doesn't, it's not there
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu__: you can do "sudo fdisk -l" to see what partitions are on the disk
<ilikepie> That's a -l, not a -i
<Frederick> oki somehow x booted
<ilikepie> Frederick: Control + Alt + F1
<ilikepie> should drop to a shell
<ilikepie> Hello!
<Frederick> im on x still not sure I will be able to come back to x
<Frederick> how do I check if nvidia driver is running?
<ilikepie> Frederick: to come back to X: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<ilikepie> As for nvidia,
<Frederick> the driver is loaded acording to lsmod
<ilikepie> ok.
<ilikepie> Can i get a ps -e in a pastebin?
<ilikepie> please?
<Frederick> from me?
<ilikepie> yes
<Frederick> sure
<ilikepie> ok
<ilikepie> [
<ilikepie> oops!
<Frederick> http://rafb.net/p/4U9RlL63.html
<ilikepie> ok
<adamonline45> How do I make just a plain empty project in kdevelop?
<ilikepie> Frederick, you will be able to come back to X.
<Frederick> oki man but I think nvidia is not running
<ilikepie> well, my nvidia has never been running.
<ilikepie> NVIDIA graphics card, though,
<ilikepie> works fine
<Frederick> hm
<ilikepie> Standards.
<Frederick> what doyou mean?
<ilikepie> There are standard drivers that work across all video cards.
<shinkamui> god damn
<ilikepie> They may not use special features,
<shinkamui> I don't think the alps dualpoint stick works in linux at all
<ilikepie> but they work moderately well.
<skyfalcon866> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<ilikepie> Frederick: Did it work?
<ilikepie> :-?
<Frederick> ilikepie: im on x dunno how
<skyfalcon866> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<ilikepie> What happened?
<skyfalcon866> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ilikepie> !operating systems.
<ilikepie> Frederick: What happened
<ilikepie> ?
<adamonline45> Does compiz-fusion come pre-installed with gutsy gibbon 7.10?
<ilikepie> !the world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the world - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ilikepie> ha.
<bonbonthejon> adamonline45: in Ubuntu
<adamonline45> bonbonthejon: Alright, thanks 8)
<Frederick> kubunru keeps asking for the cd to update packages :/
<skyfalcon866> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<skyfalcon866> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<bonbonthejon> Frederick: open adept and change the repositories to ignore the CD
<adamonline45> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<skyfalcon866> !tell skyfalcon866 about botabuse
<al-_-Gir> ubuntu have this wizard to enable fusion , also kubuntu hae it ?
<al-_-Gir> or i need to install it from adapt ?
<bonbonthejon> al-_-Gir: no wizard, you need to install it in adept
<al-_-Gir> :( its pity that ubuntu deafult desktop is gnome and not kde
<tarin> im not sure if any of you guys have talked to me before but if you have i am back again with the same problem
<Dragnslcr> That's all Kubuntu is
<BluesKaj> al-_-Gir, kubuntu desktop default is kde , ubuntu desktop default is gnome
<tarin> i installed kubuntu a little less than a month ago
<al-_-Gir> Dragnslcr , but ubuntu is alot more developed ... alot more resources goto ubuntu and less to kubuntu
<tarin> internet worked fine when it was feisty
<skyfalcon866> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<BluesKaj> al-_-Gir, wrong !
<Dragnslcr> al-_-Gir- not really
<tarin> i upgraded to gutsy and now every time i restart my machine the internet no longer works
<Dragnslcr> It's the same repositories
<al-_-Gir> why not , its is so hard to put one wizard also to kubuntu ...
<al-_-Gir> i dont understand them
<Dragnslcr> al-_-Gir- are you only talking about Compiz?
<al-_-Gir> generally
<skyfalcon866> #ubuntu
<tarin> this is a custom built machine with a realtek on board ethernet card
<Dragnslcr> Compiz doesn't get along with KDE as well as it does with Gnome
<tarin> dual bootiing with xp
<tarin> can anyone help me stop the madness?
<Dragnslcr> And KDE4 will have many of the same compositing effects as Compiz
<al-_-Gir> Dragnslcr , what ? :\ it will have his own new compiz ?
<Dragnslcr> Having said that, I've used Compiz with KDE and it works quite well
<tarin> after about 3 hours of messing with stuff i can get it to work but the next time i reboot its gone again and its never the same fix 2x
<al-_-Gir> yes im also
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: but you haven't use compiz with kde4... *shudders*
<Dragnslcr> All you need to do is install the compiz packages
<al-_-Gir> but its little bit difficult to install it
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh, I only used KDE4 for about 10 minutes
<al-_-Gir> ALSO driver for nvidia , to restart kdm , X
<Dragnslcr> al-_-Gir- not really, just install the packages through Adept
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: i'm doing it full time. my kde3+compiz set up crashed beyond quick repair.
<bazhang_> al-_-Gir: no more difficult than ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- ouch
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: yeah.. wasn't fun.
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- KDE4 was a bit too buggy for me. Stuff like the systray being in the middle of the screen
<nosrednaekim> but kde4 is rock stable,plasma has crashed beyond replair once.
<al-_-Gir> bazhang_ , ofcoure that yes , ubuntu have wizard that you only click on "full effects" and it install and do all you need
<Dragnslcr> With no apparent way to move it
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: thats all fixed now.
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<Dragnslcr> I figured it wouldn't take long
<al-_-Gir> when kde 4 will be released ?
<bazhang_> al-_-Gir: that's hype--kubuntu is much easier :}
<Dragnslcr> I may try RC2 when it hits the repositories
<bazhang_> al-_-Gir: jan 11 2008
<Dragnslcr> al-_-Gir- I think the plan is for mid-January
<Dragnslcr> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule#Upcoming_milestones
<al-_-Gir> kubuntu 8 will have default kde4 desktop right ?
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 will not
<nosrednaekim> al-_-Gir: 8.10 probably will
<al-_-Gir> why ?
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 is an LTS version, so they're sticking with KDE3
<al-_-Gir> aa aunderstand
<Dragnslcr> KDE4 will most likely be available in the standard repositories though
<al-_-Gir> LTS is for 3 years right ?
<Dragnslcr> Probably take 5 minutes to install it
<nosrednaekim> I think so
<bazhang_> yup
<nosrednaekim> yeah... and there is going to be a kde4 cd as well
<bazhang_> 3 years desktop 5 years server
<Dragnslcr> Oh yeah, I keep forgetting that
<al-_-Gir> server is only ubuntu  : \
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 will have two versions, one with KDE3 and one with KDE4 as the default
<bazhang_> sweet
<Dragnslcr> Server doesn't really matter, since most people wouldn't have Gnome or KDE on a server
<bonbonthejon> al-_-Gir: ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI
<bazhang_> I'm running hardy now and its nice
<al-_-Gir> bazhang_ , new feutres ?
<Dragnslcr> al-_-Gir- remember that Ubuntu and Kubuntu are only different in one package
<bazhang_> al-_-Gir: not this early
<al-_-Gir> 1 package do all the different ...
<Dragnslcr> Ubuntu has ubuntu-desktop installed by default, while Kubuntu has kubuntu-desktop
<al-_-Gir> but im kde user ...
<tarin> bazhang:remember me?
<Dragnslcr> You can install both desktop packages on the same computer
<bazhang_> tarin: how could I not? :}
<tarin> lol
<tarin> well it has done it again no internet
<tarin> and it hasnt been booted into xp at all today
<bazhang_> tarin: describe it with more info and then well see if if can be helped
<bazhang_> tarin: I remember, but others may not
<tarin> well when i got off the pc last night you guys helped me get my internet working
<tarin> i had initially installed feisty and everything worked great
<tarin> i then upgraded to gutsy via adept
<tarin> since then internet has been hit or mis
<tarin> i am dual booting with xp on a home built pc with onboard realtek ethernet
<tarin> wake on lan has been disabled via bios
<tarin> everytime i bring up knetwork manager it says no active devices
<bazhang_> tarin: that should be disabled inside of windows as well
<nosrednaekim> tarin: kill knetworkmanager, you have a wired connection, so you don't need it.
<tarin> yeah its always been disbled in windows i have no use for wake on lan
<tarin> how do i kill it
<tarin> this is also with a router hading out dhcp if that helps
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, i have a wired connection and I had to reconfigure the knetwork manager after upgrading to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> tarin: right click on it, say close,and when it asks you if you want to start on login. say no.
<tarin> ok should i restart now?
<nosrednaekim> tarin: and configure your wired interface from within system settings->network
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, i have a wired connection and I had to reconfigure the knetwork manager after upgrading to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: how'd you do that?
<BluesKaj> with the realtek like tarin has
<tarin> should i mark the box activate when computer starts or leave it empty?
<nosrednaekim> tarin: yeah, actuvate when the computer starts
<tarin> ok so do i need to  restart the whole machine or can i log out and log back in?
<BluesKaj> it was inactive so i ran the knetwork manager and it opens network settings
<nosrednaekim> tarin: i'd do a restart to be safe.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: which is what I just told him to do. :D
<tarin> ok restarting
<BluesKaj> yeah, but why did you tell him to turn off knetwork manager ?
<tarin> the thing that kills me is that it has been a different fix every night for a week lol
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: cause its uneccasary and causes problems
<smooker> how do i completely disable the screen server and black screen turning on after time ?
<nosrednaekim> smooker: system settings-> power management I believe
<smooker> dont see any power management
<nosrednaekim> then its in monitor and display
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, well my wired network manager is not going to be turned off, cuz it works. All he ahas to do is right click on it and choose 'wired network' and that 'll activate his connection
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: but he said it said it told him "no available devices"
<BluesKaj> bummer , he needs to do a manual config then
<tarin> doesnt give me that option....if i single left click on it it tells me no active devices then when i right click the only thing i can do is manual config
<nosrednaekim> tarin: but does internet work?
<nosrednaekim> (i'm assuming you've rebooted)
<tarin> nope no internet
<BluesKaj> do the manual config : IP is prolly some thing like 192.168.2.10 and the subnet mask is : 255.255.255.0,broadcast is :192.168.2.255
<tarin> and no knetman icon either
<BluesKaj> damn , no red X ?
<tarin> nope
<tarin> no icon at all
<BluesKaj> wow
<tarin> we set it not to run a startup
<tarin> about 33 lines up
<BluesKaj> yeah, but i still don't understand why ?
<tarin> also the networking service doesnt start
<tarin> just looked at that now
<BluesKaj> ok, i'll stay out of this
<tarin> and i just tried to restart it and it wont do it
<tarin> can anyone tell me what me /etc/network/interfaces file should look like?
<tarin> BRB
<flaccid> tarin: that would depend on your network configuration
<flaccid> see man interfaces
<BluesKaj> tarin, pm , i'll show you the file
<tarin> ok i have that
<nosrednaekim> hey.... tarin sorry, my mom wanted me for something
<tarin> np
<tarin> i had to go outside to smoke a cig anyway
<nosrednaekim> tarin: ummm you could try just running "sudo dhclient eth0" from the commmand line
<tarin> ok one sec
<tarin> dhcpdiscover not finding any offers
<nosrednaekim> wow... thats weird. you sure the network cable is plugged in tightly at either side?
<BluesKaj> tarin, behind a router or modem ?
<tarin> router
<tarin> set to send dhcp
<tarin> and i have tried unplugging and plugging back in already
<tarin> this is kind of embarassing since i did tech support for an ISP for 1.5 yrs
<tarin> and now i install entire networks
<tarin> too bad its all windows
<tarin> lol
<tarin> not enuff ppl use linux ya know
<BluesKaj> realtek RTL-8139 ethernet card here , is that familiar ?
<tarin> thats exactly what i have
<nosrednaekim> I have the same chip too..
<tarin> rev 10
<BluesKaj> which router
<tarin> buffalo
<nosrednaekim> tarin: what does "lsmod | grep 8139" give you?
<tarin> not many ppl know them but they are great routers
<tarin> 3 files
<BluesKaj> yeah, mines abit diff too, seimens speedstream 6300
<tarin> 8139too, 8139cp, and mii
<nosrednaekim> kernel modules.... 8139too, 8139cpand mii, right?
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> and ifconfig lists it as eth0?
<nosrednaekim> for instance... is there an eth1 or eth2?
<tarin> nope just eth0
<tarin> but i have eth1 and eth2 listed in my interfaces but they are commented out
<nosrednaekim> hrm.... try a "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" for the heck of it.
<nosrednaekim> and then another "sudo dhclient eth0"
<tarin> still no offers
<tarin> should it be looking at 255.255.255.255?
<tarin> port 67?
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nosrednaekim> I think so
<nosrednaekim> yes, thats what mine does
<tarin> ok
<nosrednaekim> your router ok?
<nosrednaekim> do you hae windows on this same computer?
<tarin> yup i am wireless on my laptop
<tarin> yeah its dual boot
<nosrednaekim> does windows connect fine?
<tarin> if i boot to windows no issues
<nosrednaekim> >_>
<nosrednaekim> well, unfortunately,I have to go..... I have no clue what the problem could be.... actually, try a "sudo lshw" and look for the network interface
<tarin> if i didnt have so many things i need on the windows i would nuke it
<tarin> ok
<tarin> thanks for the help
<nosrednaekim> tarin: its useful for times like this
<nosrednaekim> try the sudo lshw real fast.
<tarin> shows eth0 as the realtek
<snarkster> good evening. Is libdvdcss in the repos?
<nosrednaekim> tarin: and the associated driver is 8139too?
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tarin> yup
<tarin> 0.9.28
<nosrednaekim> tarin: ok, then I haven't got a clue... sorry, and good luck :D
<nosrednaekim> bye
<tarin> thanks
<tarin> cya
<nosrednaekim> well, hopefully you'll fix it and you won't have to ;)
 * sea4ever is gone.
<tarin> anyone else have any experience  getting internet to work on gutsy?
<BluesKaj> tarin, nosrednaekim is quite knowledgeable , but i would retry knetwork manager in /usr/share/autostart. Maybe a manual configuration will work ...it's a thought
<tarin> yeah i will give it a try
<bazhang> what's the replacement for dhclient?
<flaccid> why do you need to replace it
<bazhang> dont need to, just wanted to know the name dhcpcd or something like that
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for me ...nite all
<flaccid> well dhcpd is the server and dhclient is the client
<bazhang> cheers--can't remember who told me a couple of days ago that one could also use this alternate command to connect
<kate__> so what does this thing do?
<Frederick> folks where do I place the command so kubuntu runs dhclient on boot?
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz...
<mrdigital> all the mirrors to download 7.10 are down
<mrdigital> invaild HTTP Header
<bazhang> get a torrent then
<mrdigital> my isp limits torrent downloads
<mrdigital> even the .torrent files wont download
<bazhang> mrdigital: all the mirrors? worldwide? hard to fathom
<mrdigital> yepppp
<mrdigital> try them
<bazhang> http://mirror.nttu.edu.tw/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bazhang> no problem there
<bazhang> for kubuntu just substitute kubuntu in the appropriate places
<bazhang> http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bazhang> mrdigital: that one works for kubuntu
<kubuntu7> up
<mrdigital> that the DVD?
<bazhang> haha
<mrdigital> supplied http header is invaild
<mrdigital> the CD isos work
<lucian> i just installed kdegames. . . how do I update my kde menu to reflect that? (i tried restarting kde)
<bazhang> worldwide mirrors not down then heh
<lucian> i just installed kdegames. . . how do I update my kde menu to reflect that? (i tried restarting kde)
<jalbert> hello all
<jalbert> I have a question about storage devices
<jalbert> I am not able to open CD or DVD media
<jalbert> is there something special that needs to be done/
<jalbert> ?
<lucian> i just installed kdegames. . . how do I update my kde menu to reflect that? (i tried restarting kde)
<lucian> i just installed kdegames. . . how do I update my kde menu to reflect that? (i tried restarting kde)
<bazhang> lucian: have you checked ubuntuforums?
<lucian> i checked kubuntuforums.com
<lucian> and im trying to ask in #kde and google. ..  nothing tho
<lucian> :(
<bazhang> best to check ubuntuforums absolute beginner talk search for add menu item
<jalbert> I have a CD that was burned using Windows. It has an .avi file on there but for some reason Linux won't see it.
<jalbert> when I try o mount it, it comes up blank. No files, no folders
<bazhang> jalbert: problem with the burn or the media most likely
<jalbert> well I'm unable to mount any external hard drives or USB devices also
<bazhang> jalbert: hot plugging them? or in at start up
<jalbert> in at start-up
<bazhang> what file system on the hd drives?
<jalbert> my USB key works, but external USB HDD won't
<jalbert> NTFS I believe
<bazhang> do you have ntfs-g installed?
<jalbert> I think so... one sec
<lizili> hi ,i have a problem when use kaffeine to play movies in kubuntu6.06,it says "xine: xine can't find input plugin for MRL [smb://xxxxx/xxx.rmvb]
<jalbert> the NTFS-Gnome virtual filesystem module?
<bazhang> jalbert have you read the !ntfs link?
<jalbert> I opened Adept Package Manager and filtered for "ntfs" and there's a list of 9 packages
<jalbert> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jalbert> ok thanks I'll read this
<bazhang> no worries :}
<lucian> arg
<lucian> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lucian> !kdemenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdemenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lucian> !kde-menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lizili> help !! when i choose films those stored in my friend computer through samba to play in kaffeine it says "you can only select local files",what should i do please?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631818 lucian
<lucian> lizili: sudo apt-get install vlc
<lucian> i know how to add an item to kde
<lucian> but i installed kde games which is like 25 items
<lucian> and it didnt add it to the menu
<lucian> no games menu or anything
<bazhang> kmenu editor should take care of that as well iirc
<lucian> and sorting through /usr/share/applications/kde for the games among 200+ icons will be
<lucian> annoying
<lucian> blah. im just going to boot to the cli and remove and re-install kde
<lizili> i can find samba files through:file>open file ....where is the samba ?
<sharif> Hello
<sharif> AnyBody there ??
<emilsedgh> yes
<emilsedgh> sharif: as you could see there are many people here :)
<sharif> But nobody still alive :P
<sharif> I need help  for Kubuntu .... anyone there for help me ?
<ardchoille> !ask | sharif
<ubotu> sharif: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<emilsedgh> sharif: if you have a question, just ask.go on...
<sharif> how    can i change my Screen resulation on   Kubuntu?
<sharif> I tried but no change :(
 * hydrogen wonders about the topic
<hydrogen> wtf is a Tutorials Day Week?
<ardchoille> sharif: ctrl+alt+<minus|plus>button ?
<sharif> Before  2days ago .. i  just got Kubuntu 7.10   :P  and yesterday i installed
<bazhang> sharif: did you check apply?
<sharif> Yeah bazhang . i checked
<Canthares> you change you screen resolution through system settings
<Canthares> monitor and display
<sharif> ardchoille:  ... doesnt working :(
<ardchoille> sharif: Do you need to add new resolutions to xorg.conf?
<sharif> yes .. Canthares .. i tried but when i applied  there is  no change in my Screen
<Canthares> what is it set at now?
<sharif> i want to make 1024x768
<sharif> 800x600 :(
<ardchoille> sharif: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sharif> ok doning
<sharif> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sharif>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071205120946
<sharif> what i do   now :>
<flaccid> logout, restart x
<sharif> after a long time tring :> i have   connected with my GPRS :> via  WVDAIL :P
<flaccid> or do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ardchoille> sharif: now you restart xorg, save any work and do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid> soz ardchoille
 * flaccid goes back to work
<sharif> ok brb .... rstarting :D
<lizili> hello,everybody !I have installed linux-686 in kubuntu6.06 , should i remove linux-386 to keep off confilct ?
<bazhang> lizili: what hardware?
<lizili> dell latitude csx
<sharif> Hello I am  Back
<bazhang> lizili: no need to remove
<sharif> thanks buddy for help me :D
<sharif> another problem :>  in   Kopete
<bazhang> sharif: all your resolution problems gone?
<sharif> yeah ... problem solved :>
<bazhang> sweet
<sharif> now another problem :> bazhang
<sharif> bazhang: Another problem :D
<sharif> in Kopete :> ...      all time      it was  crashed  :(
<bazhang> sharif: could you provide more info? try running it from the konsole
<sharif> i am new user  of Kubuntu .. so i dont know all about Kubuntu
<sharif> When i  start  Kopete,  it  run for  5mins ... after 5mins   it shows  a mmessege that Kopete is      Crashed
<bazhang> sharif: if you run it from the konsole, it will give more info as to why it crashed--did only the app crash, or your whole system
<sharif> only  App crash
<sharif> system in      ok
<bazhang> sharif: open konsole and type in kopete
<sharif> ok
<sharif> done
<bazhang> wait until it crashes, then try to remember the error message or jot it down, then report it here
<bazhang> one of the ops in this channel is a kopete/kde developer, and can likely help
<sharif> GOt   hugee   report for    Crash :(
<sharif> Where   he is ?
<bazhang> sharif: pastebin it; link can be found at !paste
<sharif> #38 0xb6860699 in QApplication::exec () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<sharif> this is last line
<bazhang> !paste | sharif
<ubotu> sharif: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> sharif: thats not going to be a helpful backtrace
<sharif> i didnt understand what i  paste ?
<bazhang> sharif: the complete error message
<sharif> ok
<sharif> (no debugging symbols found)
<sharif> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<sharif> (no debugging symbols found)
<sharif> (no debugging symbols found)
<sharif> (no debugging symbols found)
<sharif> (no debugging symbols found)
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> sharif: not in the channel but to that link
<sharif> kicked  me  :P for   flooding :D
<sharif> ohh ok :>
<sharif> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46920/
<sharif> bazhang: go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46920/
<bazhang> sharif: best to remember that link and post it a bit later--when the kopete dev is around :} me = clueless
<sharif> :(
<sharif> i have to go now :( time     for Shower :(
<sharif> Bye now .. i will come at  night   in Bangladesh  time
<ninjagambit> ok i was runing windows and fedora8 but i was preparing for a swap from fedora to kubuntu so i deleted all my partitions that were made during the fedora install
<sharif> Bye all     and bazhang
<bazhang> bye
<ninjagambit> but it never said free space
<ninjagambit> just said un allocated
<bazhang> ninjagambit: using gparted or cfdisk or other
<ninjagambit> gparted
<hydrogen> bazhang: that backtrace won't be helpful anyways
<bazhang> hydrogen: but a certain kopete dev will likely help :} cheers
<hydrogen> all it shows is that there was a crash somewhere after logging in with ssl
<hydrogen> or failing to log in with ssl
<hydrogen> to msn
<bazhang> ninjagambit: have you run the kubuntu installer
<ninjagambit> not yet
<ninjagambit> im downloading it now
<bazhang> ninjagambit: and xp is already installed right?
<ninjagambit> yeah im on it now
<ninjagambit> i had a little trouble booting back in
<ninjagambit> after that but i think i have that fixed
<ninjagambit> going to try in a sec
<bazhang> ninjagambit: the kubuntu installer should sort that out
<bazhang> ninjagambit: though would be a good idea to back up :}
<ninjagambit> all i realy have on here i cant replace is pictures
<ninjagambit> of my family
<ninjagambit> i backed those up this morning
<ninjagambit> everything else i can download or i have disk
<ninjagambit> alot of downloading though
<ninjagambit> im probably going to do a clean slate install of windows xp once i get kubuntu runing
<hydrogen> install windows first
<hydrogen> its a lot easier
<ninjagambit> i have it
<ninjagambit> already
<hydrogen> but you said you were going to reinstall it?
<ninjagambit> yeah
<hydrogen> windows likes to mess with the mbr when it installs
<ninjagambit> oh
<hydrogen> and it overwrites the linux bootloader
<ninjagambit> ok
<bazhang> ninjagambit: if you are going to reinstall xp anyway, then best do it first--less troublesome that way
<ninjagambit> ok thanks for the advice
<ninjagambit> didnt know it move outside the partition
<_dac_> sportchick, where you from ?
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu ninjagambit
<ninjagambit> fedora install was easy
<ninjagambit> i hope this one goes the same way
<bazhang> kubuntu is as well
<gastu> hi
<gastu> i have configured the dualscreen on my kubuntu 1 monitor 1 tv everything seems to be fine excpet that videos played on the tv even in fullscreen are using the half of the tv the rest is black
<Dragonath> I think the solution to this would be running 2 x servers, but I don't know much about setting up such a thing
<ninjagambit> ok so my unallocated portion is now free space
<ninjagambit> ?
<chx> how can i update the window title of a Konsole session? after ssh to a remote server and logging out it still says the name of said ssh session which is not what I want
<ninjagambit> will gparted delete all content in the partitions when the partitions are deleted
<ninjagambit> i even made the unallocated space a partition and formated it as linux swap then deleted it again
<chx> echo -ne "\033]0;Shell\007" -- thanks.
<ninjagambit> to see if it changed to freespace
<enrique> hola
<enrique> soy nuevo en ubunto
<enrique> una pregunta para todos
<enrique> puedo instalar firefox ?
<ninjagambit> enrique: englesis
<ninjagambit> english
<enrique> my name is Henry
<enrique> I have  proble
<ninjagambit> lol
<enrique> i am new in this system operative
<enrique> i have want instal firefox
<bazhang> enrique: open up adept and install firefox
<enrique> tanks
<bazhang> de nada :}
<enrique> bazhang you speak spanish?
<kamui__> HOLAS
<kamui__> UXAS
<kamui__> hola alguien en español ha de hablar por aca?
<enrique> si
<enrique> yo carnka
<enrique> kamui
<ardchoille> !es | enrique
<ubotu> enrique: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kamui__> holas
<kamui__> bien o no?
<ardchoille> !es | kamui__
<ubotu> kamui__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> enrique: a little (un pequito)
<enrique> ok
<kamui__> a bueno
<kamui__> como estan?
<kamui__> bien o no?
<enrique> pues bien yo soy nuevo
<kamui__> que tanto?
<ardchoille> Es neccesito usar Ingles en esta canal
<Jucato> kamui__, enrique: English only please
 * Jucato should really have learned Spanish in high school...
<kamui__> .....
<kamui__> que tan nuevo eres?
<ardchoille> He's not even listening when I said it in Spanish
<kamui__> ok speak in spañish
<kamui__> spanish
<enrique> tanks kamui
<enrique> pues soy tan nuevo que quiero instalr firefox
<enrique> jiji
<Jucato> Do NOT speak in Spanish in here. This is an English channel.
<kamui__> one moment i am goback
<Jucato> !es | enrique and kamui__
<ubotu> enrique and kamui__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<enrique> gracias ubotu
<enrique> good night all
<enrique> hola
<enrique> buenas noches a todos
<enrique> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<enrique> y requiero instalar firefox
<enrique> como le puedo hacer
<ardchoille> enrique: You can obviously speak English, please do so or some of these folks will refuse to help you.
<Jucato> or do even worse...
<ardchoille> True, ignore an op and you're out of here.
<bazhang> indeed enrique--you should know better :}
<enrique> I want instal FireFox
<bazhang> enrique: and I told you how to do so: open adept and install firefox
<ardchoille> enrique: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> bazhang: Sorry, didn't you you had already helped him
<kamui__> go to sistem)adept)firefox)install
<bazhang> ardchoille: I helped, but he didn't read :}
<kamui__> enrique?
<enrique> ok
<enrique> kamui
<kamui__> go system-administrator adept-firefox-install
<enrique> i am solicited instalation tanks
<kamui__> ok
<normie__> morning people
<kamui__> hello
<normie__> does anyone have experience in configuring a broadcom1390 wireless card?
<emilsedgh> normie__: yes
<emilsedgh> normie__: i did it with ndisrapper for feisty, but that should be easy now in gutsy
<kamui__> y donde estan todos
<emilsedgh> s/ndisrapper/ndiswrapper
<normie__> emilsedgh thanks for replying i can't seem to get it to work, i tried ndiswrapper
<emilsedgh> normie__: did you try to do it with Kubuntu's Restricted Manager?
<normie__> emilsedgh yes and the light goes blue but then goes back to orange
<emilsedgh> normie__: dunno then.i never tried it because im still on feisty :)
<normie__> how did you get it to work om fiesty? which manual did u use?
<enrique> i have problem plugin File Shockwave Flash
<enrique> help
<emilsedgh> normie__: i cant remember, but i remember that it was so easy with ndiswrapper
<normie__> emilsedgh if i read the manuals it all seems easy but i can't get it to work. it's frustrating. what kinda laptop do you have
<emilsedgh> normie__: i have a dell inspiron
<normie__> emilsedgh i have a hp pavilion dv6225us
<emilsedgh> normie__: should work really, i dunno whats the problem.
<kamui__> enrique
<kamui__> wath link for  download kubuntu?
<normie__> emilsedgh me neither the light doens't even come on. i tried opensuse and the works but my system then hangs
<emilsedgh> normie__: what was the problem with ndiswrapper?
<kamui__> wath download site for kubuntu?
<normie__> emilsedgh well i do all the steps and those seem to work but my card still doesnt get recognized
<emilsedgh> normie__: as i remember i downloaded the driver from dell website.it was named something.exe but it was a zip file.i extracted it and find a .inf file in it and ndiswrapper - i file.inf
<kamui__> tanks
<kamui__> o.k tanks everibody bye....
<kamui__> on the next time
<kamui__> bye...
<normie__> emilsedgh i've done that but still nada :-( i have reinstalled linux more the 10 times already trying to get it to work from a clean intall
<emilsedgh> normie__: no, reinstalling linux gives you nothing
<emilsedgh> normie__: but sorry i cant help on this, but my advice is 1)reinstalling gives you nothing 2)try to fix the restricted managers problem
<jpiccolo> anyone know grep with regex good?
<normie__> just tried it again, my light turn blue but after 1 sec turn off again
<_DT> is there a way to remove the gnome-style file browser that sometimes appears in kubuntu?
<_DT> I'd rather just use the KDE one
<_DT> it often comes up when browsing to open or save a file. The icons are not as nice as the latest crystal set ;-)
<emilsedgh> _DT: in which application?
<emilsedgh> _DT: maybe because you are using a gtk+/gnome application?
<_DT> hmmm, can't think of an app offhand. It just seems to popup now and then. perhaps it is a gtk thing
<_DT> not a big problem, I just thought perhaps there was an easy way to uninstall the gnome version of the file browser
<adamonline45> Hello.  Is it possible to install Avant Window Manager in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !lit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !find ebook
<ubotu> Found: alcovebook-sgml, alcovebook-sgml-doc, notebook-gtk2, ebook-dev-alp, ebook-dev-ggad (and 4 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<crashev> there is no skype in unbuntu 7.10 reps ?
<Jucato> I don't think there ever was.
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so, exactly which project(s) you were talking about?
<Jucato> it's a secret :)
<emilsedgh> so keep your secret :)
<Jucato> I've heard that "statement" quite many times already... from distros to DE's to (the latest) kftpgrabber and ftp:/ :)
<emilsedgh> aah
<Jucato> it's quite common :)
<emilsedgh> yes, beryl/compiz too
<emilsedgh> but kftpgrabber isnt a fork of ftp kio slave, is it?
<Jucato> that's one project that succeeded in merging :)
<Jucato> dunno. the comment on the Dot just triggered my rant-mode :)
<emilsedgh> aah, KDE has a nice ecosystem.TheDot, Planet, OSNews, Commit Digest, Mailing Lists and IRC are living so cute together!
<Jucato> OSNews? O.o
<Jucato> aaaanyway... :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: its KDE News are getting lots of attention.devs response in there too...
 * Jucato puts the topic back on, and scavenges for some food
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah, mostly to defend themselves :)
 * Jucato recalls some past articles/"news" that totally misrepresented KDE and pissed devs off (like aseigo...)
<Jucato> last year I think. forgot the topic :P
<emilsedgh> haha yes
<emilsedgh> aseigo was under lots of criticism in these 2 years
<Jucato> anyway. :)
 * Jucato ->isGone(); // returns true
<kubuntuhelp> hi..which is the program that I must download to deluge-torrent.org for kubuntu gutsy?
<Jucato> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3059 kB, installed size 10740 kB
<kubuntuhelp> Jucato, ok, but do I download ubuntu version or debian version?  I'm sorry for my english
<kubuntuhelp> ok..I solve..the ubuntu version...thank you all
<sigma> how do i enable the cube desktop on compiz?
<emilsedgh> sigma: use compiz-settings-manager to change compiz settings
<sigma> emilsedgh, i did that but when i press ctrl+alt+right arrow after that the cube doesn't appear, the desktop just flips
<emilsedgh> sigma: does alt+ctrl+click brings cube?
<emilsedgh> sigma: maybe you should enable 'rotate cube' tooo?
<sigma> i enabled rotate cube and tried alt+ctrl+click and it don't work - im using the nvidia 6600GT if that helps
<habdel> !info brctl
<ubotu> Package brctl does not exist in gutsy
<habdel> !brctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brctl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma> whats brctl?
<habdel> it is bridge control util.
<habdel> I am having headache with it
<sigma> emilsedgh: all da other effects r working except for da cube and i have 4 desktops enabled so it shudn't be flipping it
<sigma> habdel: what does it do?
<habdel> I want to enable internet on my virtualbox machine which means I have to setup kind of bridge between my machine and the virtual one
<llutz> habdel: the package is bridge-utils
<habdel> llutz: yes thanks, I am aware of that .. the problem is to configure it
<llutz> habdel: and howto set it up is nicely described at virtualbox-userdocumentation
<habdel> llutz: I've special case here, I connect to the internet using vpn
<frogface__> Hi, could I ask a quick question on laptop-mode and the dreaded ubuntu load_cycle count bug at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591503
<posingaspopular> frogface__: continue..
<frogface__> Well, I'll just go ahead anyway :)
<frogface__> Ah. Beat me too it!
<frogface__> Ok.
<frogface__> From the solution at that url I don't understand why just installing laptop mode and disabling APM is the suggested solution.
<frogface__> Is there a reason that laptop-mode wasn't suggested?
<Stevethepirate> hi.
 * Stevethepirate waits for the !hi | Stevethepirate 
<posingaspopular> frogface__: ive read the post but dont understand it myself completly. maybe someone else knows or try emailing the guy who wrote the post
<posingaspopular> hey Stevethepirate
<frogface__> posingaspopular: Thanks for the help. It's a long long post. I'll eventually work my way to the end!
<Stevethepirate> Hi. Anyone .. I need a way to make my "line out" jack on my PC become a subwoofer out... i.e. apply an equalizer to it.
<fdoving> Stevethepirate: let me know if you find a solution to that, i've been looking for that too.
<posingaspopular> hmmm... Stevethepirate, maybe alsamixer? im not too good with sound
<Stevethepirate> fdoving: i'm talking to one of my jabber friends about it..
<Stevethepirate> he's directed me to a decent site..
<Stevethepirate> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Low-pass_filter_for_subwoofer_channel_(HOWTO)
<fdoving> thanks :)
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I'm on gutsy.. looking [reading a guide] but i lack /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc.conf
<Bobson> system settings doesnt allow admin mode!!!
<Bobson> pls help
<Bobson> any1 awake?
<emilsedgh> yes ?
<Bobson> could you help me out?
<RogueJediX> My PC just rebooted for no reason for the third time today (and it's only 11 AM). Is there any system log so I can see what happened?
<llutz> RogueJediX: check /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages and further check your cpu-temperature and do a ramtest (memtest)
<RogueJediX> Thanks, llutz
<RogueJediX> I've just realised I don't know what message I'm looking for. I think I'll do a memtest first. brb
<TimS> For some reason, when i logged in it reset KDE and i had to set it up again, but now when i hightlight anything it automaticaly copies it, how can I stop this?
<emilsedgh> TimS: thats for clipper.its in system tray, take a look at it
<TimS> Okay, I was just thinking that :P
<TimS> Cheers
<TheInfinity> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632097 <-- anyone who knows what there might be wrong?
<yakuzi> hi all
<yakuzi> i've some strange "problem" : i choose red for selected items, but in adept it's still the blue from the standard install (selected items, dowloading updates, scrollbar etc) while it's all red in my settings
<CrocoJet> good morning everyone !
<CrocoJet> how can I make install group programs (.deb) with unique command ?
<llutz> CrocoJet: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<CrocoJet> llutz, thanks
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> are there any repositories available which provide access to the kde4 rc1
<milestone> ?
<milestone> read the topic first, ey?
<milestone> nevermind
<emilsedgh> milestone: today rc2 will be tagged.next week rc2 will come.better to wait until then?
<fildo> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fildo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<slav3_kitten> mman i got the good pills
<slav3_kitten> any time you wake up in a pool of drool you know they prescribed the good stuff
<ben_> hi all
<maverick> i have a problem, K3B won't let me Burn unless I Sudo , any ideas ?!!
<maverick> probably username is not i devices group?!
<maverick> in*
<slav3_kitten> or your trying to burn files you dont have read permissions for
<maverick> slav3_kitten: am sure i have permission to read these files
<maverick> slav3_kitten: the thing is i looked at the user group settings
<slav3_kitten> your first idea is prolly right
<maverick> am added to the devices group
<slav3_kitten> oddd
<maverick> it was burning
<maverick> suddenly it doesn't unless i sudo
<slav3_kitten> if i was a lil more with reality i'd be able to help. but to be honest i'm wasted on pain pills because i'm recovering from surgery
<slav3_kitten> but you know, check prmissions for where its creating temp files
<slav3_kitten> or do you burn on the fly?
<slav3_kitten> ive had installs of things magically change directory permissions an screw things like that up
<maverick> slav3_kitten: the CDROM deivce is /dev/sg0
<slav3_kitten> right
<slav3_kitten> but where is it creating the temp iso file to burn
<maverick> slav3_kitten: when chown it to my user... K3B burns without SUDO
<slav3_kitten> like i said i'm a lil high on a buncha narcodic pain killers
<maverick> slav3_kitten: it's not about the temp path it's about that sg0 get created with root permissions
<slav3_kitten> because i had my tonsils dug outa my throat yesterday
<maverick> ???
<slav3_kitten> i had to have an emergency tonsilectomy yesterday at 3am, they spent 4 hours scraping out infection an tonsils from my throat
<maverick> slav3_kitten: well, speedy recovery
<slav3_kitten> what shoulda been a 30 minute make 2 slits an pop the tonsils out because a 4 hours removal of abcessed tonsils
<slav3_kitten> so yea i'm a bit outta it
<maverick> slav3_kitten:nyways i guess i;ll stick to SUDO with nero as am fed up with k3b not being able to import sessions
<slav3_kitten> awww
<slav3_kitten> i'm kinda drifting back to sleep agaim
<matt> i have a problem with my epson stylus photo 915 printer and i beleave the probem is in the udev rules and the wrong permisions are set.. does anyone know where i can fild the rule for epson printers in the udev rules?
<slav3_kitten> do you know the udev rule filename?
<slav3_kitten> if so
<matt> thats what im looking for. the only refances i can find are printerscanners in the libsane rule file but i cant find the file containing the rule for epson stylus photo 915
<slav3_kitten> goto your root directory an type sudo find -name thenameoffile
<slav3_kitten> or like *photo*915*
<RogueJediX> Well, the memtest turned up nothing
<matt> all i can find is under epson and it shows me the path /usr/lib/cups/backend/epson
<matt> :/usr/lib/cups/backend$ ls -l
<matt> total 216
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7200 2007-07-20 12:51 beh
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15464 2007-10-08 12:38 canon
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16136 2007-10-08 12:38 epson
<RogueJediX> If I pasted my /var/log messages and syslog, could someone look at it and tell me what's up with my computer rebooting for no reason?
<matt> -rwx------ 3 root root 24136 2007-11-01 16:24 http
<matt> -rwx------ 3 root root 24136 2007-11-01 16:24 ipp
<matt> -rwx------ 2 root root 19156 2007-11-01 16:24 lpd
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4718 2006-11-08 17:11 mtink
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 14324 2007-11-01 16:24 parallel
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root  6592 2007-11-01 16:24 scsi
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 14328 2007-11-01 16:24 serial
<matt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 2007-11-18 12:47 smb -> ../../../bin/smbspool
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 24872 2007-11-01 16:24 snmp
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 12708 2007-11-01 16:24 socket
<matt> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 15684 2007-11-01 16:24 usb
<matt> matt@base-unit:/usr/lib/cups/backend$
<NickPresta> !pastebin | matt
<ubotu> matt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<matt> soz nick new to irc
<jtmoney> i'm torn between xp/mediaportal and ubuntu/myth on my media center box. as far as my hauppauge 150 goes, it looks MUCH better under windows than it does in linux. anyone know as to why? different drivers?
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> Yay, new version of Firefox finally got into the repository
<soumyajyoti> ineed help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> soumyatoji what's the problem?
<Jack111> hi
<bazhang> heya
<Jack111> can anyone help?when i click on a link, firefox alway opens two tabs instead of one
<bazhang> Jack111: right click not working?
<Jack111> bazhang: right gives me the context menu, open url, bookmark link, save,copy.left click opens the two tabs
<bazhang> Jack111: you got adblockplus plugin, noscript or any others going?
<Jack111> bazhang: i have the default adblock thing and i didnt install noscript either, some other addons though
<bazhang> Jack111: I suspect you need to fiddle with your firefox preferences on link clicking behaviour--may also want to check the subscriptions you have for adblockplus
<crashev> kubuntu is compatible with debian - installing debian packages should be ok ?
<Jack111> bazhang: but i cannot do that in the preferences in firefox, can i? only in the systems ettings?
<bazhang> crashev: what do you have in mind? using debian repositories with Kubuntu?
<titanix88> hello
<crashev> bazhang: rather just some packages from debian, not repos
<bazhang> Jack111: have you checked out if you can? there are preferences for firefox that decide that behaviour
<crashev> !skype
<bazhang> crashev: use at your own risk :}
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<crashev> bazhang: I thought there is some kind of compatibility and it is safe in some way :)
<dthacker> Is there an Adobe Reader package available for Kubuntu?  KGhostview is chopping off the bottom of my document when I print it.
<bazhang> crashev: why not use the kubuntu/ubuntu packages? they are without a doubt safe :}
<Jack111> bazhang: no that only says open in new wondow or new tab..anyway trying out some stuff, it will work some time
<crashev> bazhang: because there are lack of some packages
<crashev> bazhang: I would use it if they were available
<bazhang> dthacker: like acroread or something other
<dthacker> ah acroread.  let me see if I can find that
<bazhang> dthacker: believe it is in the medibuntu.org repositories
<dthacker> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> crashev: I tend to be conservative in this regard so probably not the best person to ask :}
<webus_> dthacker: Acrobat: sudo apt-get install acroread acroread-plugins
<dthacker> package acroread not found
<dthacker> is that in the "partner" repository
<dthacker> ?
<stdin> it's not in the repos, you have to install from their sire (not in partner either)
<bazhang> dthacker: you may need to add the medibuntu repositories first, then fetch updates, then install
<bazhang> dthacker: I stand corrected :}
<webus_> dthacker: I installed Acrobat with the Automatix Package. Get it here: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<dthacker> um, I see it in medibuntu.   please stand by....
<bazhang> automatix may break your system
<stdin> not "may" will
<stdin> it's evil
<stdin> pure evil, and not supported
<bazhang> ugh oh for two today
<ciacon> hi all... how can I load vesa-fb @ startup?? I miss a high-res command line ;-)
<stdin> put it in /etc/modules (and regenerate initrd.img probably)
<stdin> "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<webus_> dthacker: kpdf is also a superb Viewer for pdf and ps. perhaps you might give it a try. And perhaps you have the wrong paper size in the printer dialog which cuts your documents off.
<dthacker> acroread is installed but now I have to go.  tnx for the help
<sebbar> hi, where do I find the packages libqimageblitz4 libqimageblitz4-dev and libcaptury-dev which are needed to build kde 4? I'm on gutsy
<sebbar> sorry I meant feisty
<sdlnxgk> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sdlnxgk> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tiom> hi i hope someone can help me with this problem. all the relevant informations ans symptoms should bi in the paste. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46951/
<reda> hello biatch !
<bazhang> reda please stop
<stdin> sebbar: it's not in feisty, that's why the kde4 packages wern't built for it. consider upgrading to gutsy
<sebbar> stdin: ah I see. unfortunately my laptop has problems with gutsy. ok tnx
<sdlnxgk> Hello everyone !!!
<sdlnxgk> is there anyway to monitor SSH and SFTP connections??
<stdin> monitor how?
<sdlnxgk> stdin, to see which users are logged in downloading from sftp server
<stdin> sdlnxgk: who/w/lastlog
<sdlnxgk> who and w doens't work
<sdlnxgk> haven't tried lastlog yet is that real time?
<sdlnxgk> !lastlog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lola> Hey
<stdin> sdlnxgk: it just tells you the last time someone logged in
<stdin> (and from where)
<stdin> w and who (and ps I guess) are "real time"
<lola> Kubuntu rox my sox
 * ScorpKing waves to everyone..
<ScorpKing> top --> "5376 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S 70.8  0.0 679:23.09 loop0" is that normal?
<tof> !ubuntu version > me
<stdin> ScorpKing: depends what you're doing :p  loop0 is a loopback device for mounting files (like ISOs)
<ScorpKing> the loopback enctypted filesystem uses 70.8+ cpu
<stdin> ahh, encryption
<ScorpKing> yes
<sdlnxgk> stdin, thanks i'm testing out w and who now but never seen any other user logged in before other then me
<ScorpKing> blowfish btw
<stdin> I doubt that's "normal" but depends I guess
<stdin> sdlnxgk: there's also /var/log/auth.log
<ScorpKing> oh well.. i'm copying my old disks to the new encrypted one but it's very slow. maybe it's normal then.
<ciacon> hi all - I have a problem in menu.lst... I just added the following "vga=791", but I can't see my command line anymore... any hints??
<stdin> ScorpKing: I think if you're doing a lot of I/O with it, then you can expect it to be high, processing a lot of data as quickly as it can
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: hey! :D
<FlashWolf> how can i use rmdir and avoid "Directory is not empty"
<stdin> ciacon: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ScorpKing> stdin: thanks. maybe it's the 166Mhz 96MB RAM box as well. hehe
<FlashWolf> i wanna remove all in a dir
<ScorpKing> hiya FlashWolf! :)
<ciacon> stdin: lemme have a look
<stdin> FlashWolf: you can't, but that's why "rm -r" was made for :)
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: rm -r /dir
<FlashWolf> thx!
<ScorpKing> rm -r is usefull but i've been sorry a few times. lol
<stdin> you should _always_ be careful with rm ;)
 * ScorpKing learned never to do anything in a hurry..
<sdlnxgk> or when you are tired for that fact !!
<hcbox> somebody use k9copy ?
 * ScorpKing nods..
<sdlnxgk> CLI doesn't have a trash bin to get it back
<sdlnxgk> learned that one the hard way
<poison--> mornin guys
<ciacon> stdin: shouldn't I be able to see somthing like "fb..." or "fra..." when I do "lsmod | grep ..."
<poison--> ScorpKing :D
<ScorpKing> hi poison--!
<poison--> sup
<ScorpKing> bored
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> install some fatal crap into your machine and have a nice day trying to get it alive again
<poison--> lol
<stdin> ciacon: yep, but I just remembered that all FB modules are blacklisted by default :p so you have to un-blacklist the ones you want
<ciacon> stdin: how would I do that??
<stdin> ciacon: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer    just comment out the ones you want to use
<ScorpKing> poison--: i'm waiting for my disks to copy over but it's gonna be a while. so now i just wait. not in the mood to break anything. :P
<ciacon> stdin: one mo...
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> had a scary issue on satuday
<poison--> saturday even
<stdin> ScorpKing: if you're really bored you can package PyKDE4 for me :)
<poison--> rebooted and it wont boot anymore
<poison--> said my HD was f@#& up
<ScorpKing> poison--: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<poison--> k
<ciacon> stdin: I suppose the one I am looking for is the "vesafb" module...
<poison--> sorry guys
<poison--> forgot
<stdin> ciacon: probably yeah, I gave up on framebuffers long ago so I'm a bit foggy on it all now
<ciacon> stdin: 5 years ago I stated on gentoo... looking back I am actually astounded how I got by with that ;-)
<ciacon> stdin: slightly offtopic but still a laugh  -->> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0
<stdin> well, I haven't install flash get, so can't watch that :p
<stdin> (new install of hardy)
<stdin> s/get/yet/
<maltaethiron> HELP!  I have a presentation I need to give in a couple minutes, and the file is in a pptx format (MS Office 2007)  can anybody help me??
<neville> Pray =)
<stdin> try opening them in OpenOffice.org Presentation
<maltaethiron> i tried, but its not compatable with .pptx files
<maltaethiron> Is there anything that I can download in Synaptic that will help me out?
<stdin> maybe pptview
<FlashWolf> ScorpKing: i'm not getting run ccsm here (kubuntu)...
<stdin> !info pptview
<FlashWolf> why? :(
<ubotu> pptview: view PowerPoint slide shows. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0-5 (gutsy), package size 1752 kB, installed size 3684 kB (Only available for i386)
<FlashWolf> i installed it
<maltaethiron> thanks, ill try that
<FlashWolf> i open, it says "Loading...", then closes
<ScorpKing> FlashWolf: sorry, i have to go now. will be back later.
<FlashWolf> and i need ccsm (CompizConfig-Settings-Manager)
<FlashWolf> someone could help me?
<ciacon> stdin: I rebooted (after having commented out vesafb), but I still habe a black screen.... I was thinking... my monitor is telling me that it's a 740x400 resolution.... vga=791 should rather be something like 1024×768...
<maltaethiron> so is there any way to open pptx files in kubuntu?
<stdin> ciacon: what's your graphics card?
<ciacon> stdin: I added "vesafb" to /etc/modules... time for a reboot...
<StevenR> maltaethiron: no, afaik. ask the source to convert them to old ppt
<ciacon> stdin: have a Radeon X850XT
<maltaethiron> StevenR: alright thanks
<antiNeo> how come when I enter my password wrong in kubuntu gusty, it gives me: login failed and doesn't give me a chance to try again? then I have to kill X with ctl+alt+backspace
<ciacon> stdin: I'll reboot... brb
<stdin> ciacon: you can try radeonfb if visafb doesn't work
 * genii sips a coffee
<ciacon> stdin: back again... adding vesafb to /etc/modules did nothing =(
<stdin> did you run "sudo update-initramfs -u" after ?
<ciacon> stdin: nope... is that a nesessety
<stdin> yeah, because it needs to update the modules file in initrd.img (because it loads before the disk is mounted)
<ciacon> stdin: ah... gimme a sec...
<ciacon> stdin:time for a reboot
<stdin> worth a shot :)
<ciacon> stdin: btw... I have a Q... as soon as I update the kernel (apt-get...), do I have to do "sudo update-initramfs -u" (or similar) again??
<stdin> shouldn't have to, no. because the initrd.img gets created on your system for the 1st time anyway
<ciacon> stdin: oki
<ciacon> stdin: reboot ;-)
<enrique> alguien que hable spanish espacñol
<enrique> i have a problem
<ciacon> !es | enrique
<ubotu> enrique: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<enrique> taks
<barata> hi, now anytime I start kde I always get this message saying "Mime is whatever"
<barata> what's going on? how can I clean that ?
<barata> I dont even know to what that is related
<crashev> what application is responsible for handling multimedia keys in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> crashev: kino
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<barata> ok ... it's solved
<barata> bye
<nosrednaekim> bye
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy and I want to use the Flash plugin with Konqueror, I downloaded the plugin from adobe's site and put it in a folder that konqueror watched, but whenever I try and view flash nspluginviewer crashes
<TheFuzzball> does anyone else have this problem?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<oleh_> I have audigy sound card and it's doesn't work correectly. What's I must do... I install LINUX at first time....
<oleh_> Pease help
<stdin> !sound | try this
<ubotu> try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crashev> nosrednaekim: I dont seem to have installed kino, I wonder because my multimedia keys work, but what application handles it, still cant find..
<stdin> crashev: the kernel and Xorg mostly
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  : )
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> wonder if tarin was able to solve the dhcp prob
<joseph> for some reason, i can load the screen saver list from kcontrol as root, but when i view that list as any other user, it is empty.  can anyone help me figure that out?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: no... at least not by 11:30 when I had to go ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, nosrednaekim i hit the sack shortly thereafter too...it was already 30mins past my bedtime :)
<Dragonath> if adept messes up, how do I make kubuntu understand that there's nothing using the package database thingie?
<Jack111> hi
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and about an hour pst mine XD
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragonath> ah thanks
<Jack111> i have got the problem that firefox wont play quicktime files, read many howto, and the mplayer is properly installed, it still wont work..
<BluesKaj> we're getting a lot of those , adept notifier/updater is failing a lot on gutsy it seems
<joseph> BluesKaj: it happened with me.  i had to upgrade the packages manually
<stdin> BluesKaj: failed a lot on feisty too
<stdin> and edgy
<stdin> and dapper...
<Dragonath> it hasn't failed me once yet, but I guess the problem was that I was trying to install java sdks while eclipse was running
<nosrednaekim> XD
<joseph> anyone have an idea about my screen saver problem?
<hw_> After upgrading to 7.10 I get "This client is too old to work with working copy" when using eSvn. Any ideas howto fix this... ?
<crashev> stdin: it looks like there is some external application for handling it...
<Dragonath> maybe the screen saver files are readable only by root?
<nosrednaekim> hw_: eh... what is eSVN? a client or the server.
<BluesKaj> Jack111, do a 'about:plugins' in the FF addressbar and see if Totem 2.20.0 plugin is installed under quicktime
<joseph> Dragonath: that's possible but i haven't changed their permissions.  where are those files located so i can check their perms?
<hw_> nosrednaekim: Its a Qt client
<Dragonath> I have no idea, joseph
<joseph> ok
<nosrednaekim> hw_: oh, ok. IDK then, can you do svn up from the command line?
<Dragonath> perhaps running kcontrol from a terminal would help?
<joseph> how would that help?
<hw_> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> Dragonath: maybe
<joseph> it doesn't make any difference; kcontrol exits normally
<Dragonath> well maybe you'd see where it tries to read the files from, and the errors
<joseph> there aren't any errors, though
<nosrednaekim> hw_: is there a newer version of eSVN avaiable?
<joseph> does anyone know where kde's screen savers are located?
<nosrednaekim> joseph: I can check... one moment
<joseph> thanks
<hw_> nosrednaekim: that comes with 7.10...
<fdoving> joseph: /usr/bin/*.kss
<joseph> fdoving: thanks
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: beat me to it <_<
<joseph> there were only two files revealed there, fdoving
<joseph> and both of them are readable by everyone
<joseph> and executable by everyone
<fdoving> joseph: then you don't have the kscreensaver package installed.
<Jack111> BluesKaj: thanks, no, i dont..to make sure here is what i have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2483/
<fdoving> joseph: what's your problem?
<joseph> fdoving: i can view the screen saver list in kcontrol as root, but not as any other user.
<Jack111> BluesKaj: so i dont need the mplayer, but the totem?
<fdoving> joseph: interessting. done anything special?
<oleh_> How work Kubuntu Device Database?My hardware data has been sent to server. And? I must wait for something?
<nosrednaekim> joseph: what does "apt-cache policy kscreensaver" say?
<fdoving> oleh_: no, it's just an huge database of users hardware specs.
<nosrednaekim> are those specs ever used?
<fdoving> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<joseph> nosrednaekim: well, i just reinstalled it (doesn't make any difference to my problem, though):
<nosrednaekim> joseph: so what does "dpkg -L kscreensaver" say?
<fdoving> joseph: so you have no screensavers in the list, or a few, or one?
<joseph> the output to apt-cache policy kscreensaver:  http://pastebin.com/d47be06da
<joseph> fdoving: none
<BluesKaj> Jack111, yes you have the right enabled totem plugin for quicktime media
<Jack111> BluesKaj: still dont work...
<joseph> dpkg -L output:  http://pastebin.com/d798d1923
<nosrednaekim> joseph: thanks
<fdoving> joseph: looks like your screensavers are there.
<joseph> yeah
<joseph> i just can't configure them heh
<nosrednaekim> joseph: looks fine... odd
<BluesKaj> Jack111, hangon lemme check around a bit
<joseph> and all those screensavers have these permissions:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<joseph> so if all the screensavers are there, and their permissions are appropriate, what else could cause this problem?
<joseph> heh, everyone's out of answers then, i take it?
<fdoving> joseph: you can try to run 'kbuildsycoca' from the commandline, then try again.
<joseph> fdoving: i did that yesterday, and it had no effect
<joseph> i can do it again, though, if you want and paste the output?
<fdoving> i don't need the output.
<joseph> ok
<joseph> it doesn't say anything about screen savers in the output anyway
<fdoving> joseph: you don't have even Blank Screen showing up in your list of screensavers?
<joseph> fdoving: the list is empty when kcontrol is run as any other user besides root
<fdoving> joseph: checked permissions for files in /usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers ?
<joseph> hmm
<joseph> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7397 2007-10-12 16:52 zoom.desktop
<joseph> those perms are correct, though, aren't they?
<fdoving> joseph: yep.
<joseph> :(
<joseph> so if it's not permissions what could it be?
<joseph> i asked in #kde and Sho_ said: <Sho_> joseph: Sounds like your environment ($KDEDIRS) might be set up wrong
<joseph> but he said he didn't have any time to help me evaluate that possibility
<joseph> if i echo $KDEDIRS there is nothing
<joseph> but i've never messed with any environment variables
<fdoving> joseph: is this a clean gutsy install?
<joseph> fdoving: no, it's an upgrade from feisty.
<joseph> however, after the initial upgrade to gutsy, things worked normally
<joseph> maybe it got screwed up after some update
<joseph> not sure though.
<fdoving> I have an updated feisty too, should work just fine.
<joseph> yeah, it should :)
<fdoving> do you have the kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed?
<Dr_willis> since theres no $KDEDIRS you are using the default - i belive.
<joseph> i   kubuntu-desktop                 - Kubuntu desktop system
<joseph> fdoving: yes
<hydrogen> hey there fdoving
<fdoving> hi hydrogen.
<hydrogen> havn't seen you in a while!
<Radi01> Encryption of hard drive/ How to?
<fdoving> hydrogen: busy with kids and all. been having a few days off from work now, finally got some computing time :)
<hydrogen> fdoving: :)
<BluesKaj> Jack111, i don't see mozilla-mplayer on pastebin list, nor do i see totem-mozilla or xine-plugin
<joseph> so if it's not permissions, what could it be?
<joseph> i'm going to reinstall kcontrol and see if that makes any difference
<risto> is there any channel for zend framework ?
<fdoving> joseph: probably doesn't, you can try 'kcmshell screensaver' from Run COmmand, (alt+f2)
<fdoving> joseph: or a konsole, would give some output maybe.
<joseph> k
<joseph> there is no output
<BluesKaj> Jack111, make sure you also have libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<dm> Hello. I installed Kubuntu 7.10 on a clean hd. How can I import a KMail account from an old ~/.kde/share/... dir?
<Jack111> BluesKaj: libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.???
<Jack111> BluesKaj: but thanks anyway
<joseph> fdoving: in the .xsession-errors file, i do get several lines complaining about not being able to get control of keyboard/mouse (already grabbed)
<fdoving> joseph: ah, might have found the problem. did you edit the KMenu?
<joseph> i have in the past, yeah
<fdoving> joseph: did you move the System menu?
<joseph> possibly
<fdoving> it needs to be in the root of the Kmenu
<fdoving> for screensavers to work.
<joseph> it is
<genii> fdoving: Interesting, never knew that about System menu/screensaver idiosyncrasy
<joseph> the system menu is in the root of the KMenu
<Dresken> Just installed NetBeans 6.0 but It didn't appear on the K menu, any idea why?
<brightstone1967> any experience on nvidea with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> nvidia works fine on my 3 machines with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> brightstone1967: works fine.
<joseph> fdoving: so yeah, the System menu is in the root of the KMenu; that is, it's not nested into any other menu
<Dr_willis> 5500, 6800 and 8800 cards
<brightstone1967> thanks
<rockprincess> brightstone1967: you can add it manually to the KMenu
<brightstone1967> thanks rockprincess
<joseph> ok, so the list is empty even if i run kcontrol as root
<nosrednaekim> joseph: I think youcan manually start kscreensaver with an argument.
<joseph> when i run kcontrol as root, i do get this error:  Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<rockprincess> joseph: upps my last message that i sent to brightstone1967 was actually meant to you......you can add it manually to the KMenu!
<fdoving> joseph: how do you run it as root?
<rockprincess> joseph: that's a usual error, from what i see
<joseph> fdoving: i did sudo kcontrol from a konsole
<fdoving> joseph: sudo is wrong. use kdesudo
<joseph> ok
<parabol0x> kdesu
<fdoving> kdesu is kdesudo in gutsy. but yeah.
<joseph> ok, using kdesu kcontrol, i get the list
<fdoving> right.
<Jucato> fdoving: you're advocating kdesudo now? :D
<fdoving> Jucato: well, it's harder to write kdesu.distrib :)
<brightstone1967> does any of you have suggestions on sources.list
<Jucato> O.o
<joseph> ok, so it loads using kdesu but not as normal user
<joseph> still.
<joseph> heh
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> brightstone1967: what about it?
<brightstone1967> Jucato: to have stable new handy sources / applications of any sort, gamez or office whatever
<joseph> what is the executable for the kscreensaver?
<The_Machine> anyone have problems burning iso images to DVD with K3b and has fixed the problem?
<joseph> rockprincess: what do yo umean add it manually to the kmenu?
<Dr_willis> brightstone1967,  thers games and office apps in the defaults. :) you could enable the extra repos.
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> brightstone1967: everything that's supported are in the default sources.list already, including games and lots of other stuff
<Jucato> Kubuntu has around 20,000 packages (including libraries and utilities). That's a lot of stuff :)
<fdoving> joseph: just to test, try to move ~/.config/menus to ~/.config/menus.bak, then try to run 'kbuildsycoca' and then run 'kcmshell screensavers'
<brightstone1967> sometimes you hear about medibuntu and stuff like that...
<joseph> fdoving: ok
<rockprincess> joseph: you want to add netmeans to your kmenu?
<Jucato> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fdoving> Jucato: kdesudo in bzr is currently getting better, by the way. most very evil bugs are closed. i still like kdesu better, but that's me. :)
<Jucato> fdoving: thank you :)
<Jucato> you and Tonio rock :)
<fdoving> i haven't done much lately, he's been hacking away the last couple of days.
<brightstone1967> thanks for all the information!
 * genii sips and contemplates kdesudo su -
<brightstone1967> i go from ubuntu to kubuntu right now, so gnome to kde, hope everything goes well
<rockprincess> brightstone1967: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<brightstone1967> ]rockprincess: no made a backup and install from scratch
<rockprincess> brightstone1967: i see
<brightstone1967> I really SWITCH
<SR-latch> is anyone subscribed to the list?
<nosrednaekim> genii: ever tried "sudo bash" XD
<The_Machine> maybe it's linux, maybe it's k3b, but these burning problems in kubuntu are ridiculous.
<rabby> where to find ltconfig?
<genii> nosrednaekim: Not lately :)
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: try another burning program.
<SR-latch> hahahha "kubuntu 7.10 is really suks to install"
<nosrednaekim> and maybe its the cds themselves
<genii> rabby: iFconfig but lowercase F
<The_Machine> nosrednaekim, what can burn DVD iso images?
<rockprincess> The_Machine: i haven
<joseph> fdoving: kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'screensavers'.
<brightstone1967> I just use cdrecord (no problem ever!)
<rockprincess> The_Machine: i haven't had any problems with k3b lately...what are you problems?
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: gnome baker probably can
<rabby> genii: ifconfig is not what i am looking for
<fdoving> joseph: drop the tailing s. 'screensaver'
<Lynoure> The_Machine: k3b can too...
<rabby> genii: ltconfig is it called and seems to play with libtools
<joseph> k
<The_Machine> rockprincess, they're pretty well documented everywhere..  http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=7851
<The_Machine> Lynoure, this problem is regarding k3b.
<The_Machine> :P
<Lynoure> The_Machine: Oh, I only saw your question.
<The_Machine> or 'growisofs'
<The_Machine> it seems like it's been a problem for about 3-4 years
<joseph> fdoving: ok, the list loads now
<Lynoure> The_Machine: what kind of problems are you having?
<The_Machine> and nobody has really solved it
<The_Machine> Lynoure, read my posts!
<The_Machine> :P
<The_Machine> i just pasted the problem
<genii> rabby: Ah, libtoolconfig
<fdoving> joseph: good, then your menu was the problem.
<Lynoure> The_Machine: ok, ok...
<rockprincess> The_Machine: cheers, i'll have a look....
<joseph> fdoving: ok.  so will the menu rebuild after login/logout then?
<Dresken> Anyone has any idea? <_<
<The_Machine> thanks rockprincess - you, erm..  rock
<rabby> genii: where does it hide?
<Lynoure> The_Machine: Sorry if I pushed some button accidentally.
<The_Machine> rockprincess, just like most people who are reporting the problem, it isn't the hardware.
<fdoving> joseph: if you want to, you can restore your previous menu, by moving ~/.config/menus.bak back to ~/.config/menus - otherwise leave it as it is, and you can also remove ~/.config/menus.bak if you don't care about your old menu.
<joseph> fdoving: if i leave it as-is, will the menus be rebuilt autmoatically?
<The_Machine> works fine under windows, even in a VMware VM, and in knoppix as well
<fdoving> joseph: it'll be like it currently is, default kubuntu menu.
<rockprincess> The_Machine: don't you think it's a kde issue, rather than a kubuntu issue?
<genii> rabby: I know it comes with package libtool ... if you have it someplace on your box do an updated then locate <name> or find <name>
<The_Machine> rockprincess, they're so closely related and i'm so inexperienced, it's hard for me to say
<joseph> fdoving: ok
<genii> *updatedb
<fdoving> joseph: your old menu, with your changes, is currently stored in ~/.config/menus.bak
<The_Machine> again, there are so many bugs posted around it sounds like there isn't any central place for people to work on it
<joseph> fdoving: except i changed .config/ to config.bak/
<The_Machine> really frustrating.
<The_Machine> BTW, i burn Data/Music CDs just fine w/ the same burner and k3b
<The_Machine> it seems to be isolated to DVDs
<fdoving> joseph: then it might affect some other apps too, but you will most likely not notice much. compiz, among others.
<rabby> genii: i have libtool installed, but anyway the config app is missing though :(
<The_Machine> i'm going to try gnomebaker really quick, brb
<rabby> can not compile a nice app i need without it :(
<joseph> fdoving: ok.  so i can view the list now, but clicking on the lock desktop applet doesn't work, nor does ctrl+alt+L
<brightstone1967> in that case i would suggest brasero
<genii> rabby: I think debian/ubuntu may have a different name than ltconfig, perhaps ld-something
<brightstone1967> don' t have too good experience with gnomebaker
<rockprincess> The_Machine: it would be quite useful to report your bug(s) to http://bugs.kde.org/ and to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ in order to resolve the issue....i know it's a pain, but it is indeed useful and it helps the developer working on the problem....
<Lynoure> The_Machine: and you can burn DVDs fine with something else than k3b?
<fdoving> joseph: you can browse the list of screensavers, enable screensavers and lock doesn't work?
<rabby> ldconfig exists, may i use that instead?
<joseph> fdoving: correct
<joseph> i can test them from kcontrol, though
<brightstone1967> Lynourre: #cdrecord
<fdoving> joseph: try again with anohter screensaver. Blank Screen, for example.
<genii> rabby: Have you installed package build-essential ?
<joseph> blank screen is the one enabled
<Lynoure> brightstone1967: not ready to join other channels to solve someone's problem, sorry
<fdoving> joseph: ok, try Banner then.
<The_Machine> Lynoure, again, i'm trying now
<joseph> fdoving: still doesn't work
<rabby> genii: no, but give me a min and i will do
<The_Machine> rockprincess, there are a billion bugs on it already
<The_Machine> from years back.
<joseph> fdoving: maybe logging out/logging in will fix that?
<rockprincess> The_Machine: when did it happen?
<fdoving> joseph: try.
<rabby> genii: didn't help
<joseph> k
<The_Machine> gnomebaker just gave me the same error.
<Lynoure> The_Machine: Is this on all types on DVD medium? Have you tried on a slower speed setting?
<brightstone1967> tail -f /var/log/...
<The_Machine> Lynoure, yea, i have tried it on a slwoer speed.
<maltaethiron> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<The_Machine> brb
<rockprincess> The_Machine: tried NeroLinux?
<genii> rabby: looking into it
<The_Machine> rockprincess, in as much as i want to get dvd burning to work, i'm kind of pissed that such a simple function is broken
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> going to check on something
<The_Machine> brb
<The_Machine> rockprincess, i'm seeing stuff like this EVERYWHERE:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-91842.html
<The_Machine> that's from the beginning of 2006 - i can't believe it isn't solved.
<The_Machine> and more:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/91210
<Lynoure> The_Machine: I had that on a laptop once, but unfortunately did not have time to investigate it, as it turned out to burn fine on dvd+rw
<rockprincess> The_Machine: i don't understand this...sorry, i burn DVDs on DVD-R, DVD+R but mostly on DVD+RW on a weekly basis!!!!
<lovre> hey ppl
<rockprincess> The_Machine: which version of k3b are you using?
<The_Machine> rockprincess, it isn't k3b
<The_Machine> i got the same error with gnomebaker
<lovre> im trying to install a game from an iso file. It asks me to insert CD, but i have mounted the iso in /media/cdrom0, why doesnt it recognize this, and did i mount it to the right place?
<lovre> any1?
<The_Machine> this is bull$&!&
<joseph> fdoving: logging out/logging in didn't do anything
<Dr_willis> lovre,  with some games ive taken the contents from the cd. copied to a directory, then installed the game FROM that dir. that way no cd changing is needed
<joseph> i can test the screen savers from kcontrol, but i can't lock the screen using the lock desktop applet or by ctrl+alt+L
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  yep. from what ive read on the burning issue is that it seems to be some sort of kernel issues (or so the threads sort of imply, but they are still troubbleshooting it) I have 1 out of 3 machines with the provblem also.
<genii> rabby: Aaah, libtool does not come anymore with ltconfig and has been deprecated now in Debian/ubuntu. You may want package autotools-dev and possibly also autoconf
<The_Machine> Dr_willis, yeah you're right.
<Lynoure> The_Machine: and you already have dvd+rw-tools installed?
<genii> Work emergency, flood.
<The_Machine> Dr_willis, it's just ridiculous that i can have compiz working the way it does but I can't burn a DVD
<rockprincess> The_Machine: which kernel version are you using?
<The_Machine> and that it works fine in knoppix and windows
<The_Machine> and works in windows EVEN IN A Virtual Machine!!
<The_Machine> Ugh!  Frustrating!
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  i rember ages ago when just getting a cd burner going was a kernel recompile and a week of reading...
<The_Machine> Dr_willis, heh. The true state of "linux on the desktop" imho
<Dr_willis> its possible the switch to the libata  has caused other issues..
<joseph> fdoving: do you have any other ideas by chance?
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  you dont want to get me started on my daily 'windows on the desktop' issues. :)
<The_Machine> Dr_willis, ah, really?
 * The_Machine never has any
<The_Machine> and i'm not any silly fan boy
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah right
<lovre> Dr_willis: i downloaded the game as iso, and an install script. Now the script is searching for the CD-ROM wich i dont have, and i mount the iso but it doesnt find it. Is there any place that i should mount iso file, so the script can find it
 * The_Machine has been using linux for his workstation for 3 years..  and Windows in VMs this whole time
<Dr_willis> Today. kept getting a popup - about how a service couldent post a message.. so i looked at it.. closed it.. then 2 min later it poped up again..  sigh.
<joseph> what's the actual executable for the kscreensavers?
<The_Machine> rockprincess, i'm checking, one sec
<Dr_willis> lovre,  its possible the installer  has options as to where to look for the cd.
<Dr_willis> lovre,  or perhaps  the script has some lines you can edit to set the path.
<lovre> Dr_willis: how can i find out what this is? I searcher the script, but didnt find anything, but its big 6Mb, so maybe i didnt look in right place
<The_Machine> rockprincess, 2.6.22-14-generic
<Dr_willis> lovre,  normally such things would be seyt at the begining.   What game is this anyway?
<rockprincess> The_Machine: same kernel version that I'm using
<lovre> Dr_willis: Unreal Tournament (the old one from 99)
<The_Machine> Lynoure, yes, RE:  <Lynoure> The_Machine: and you already have dvd+rw-tools installed?
<Dr_willis> lovre,  i recall it having some options, or a setting. You could just mount the iso to /media/cdrom or /mnt/cdrom whever its looking
<The_Machine> rockprincess, basically, there is gong to be no answer
<Dr_willis> lovre,  i recall on one of those games that came on 3 cd's i copied all the cd's to one dir.
<The_Machine> so many bugs submitted, nobody working on it any more
<Lynoure> The_Machine: and how many different disks you have tried with?
<The_Machine> Lynoure, about 20.
<The_Machine> not 20 different brands though.
<rabby> genii, i just removed libtool again and installed autoconf. autoconf-dev is there already. but ltconfig isn't there though and the ./configure script i have again tells me, it needs ltconfig :(
<Dr_willis> I can burn dvd's on my machine. but then they dont want to verify.. so im not sure if they are good or bad..  so i play it safe and dont use that machine to burn disks any more. :) its possivble the drive IS bad..
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<The_Machine> Lynoure, also, it works fine in Windows :P
<The_Machine> so not likely the brand of the disc, or the hardware
<genii> rabby: I am back for a second to tell you that debian no longer uses ltconfig. I have an emergency here at work which i need to go remedy and will not be around for a while. You will need to find help from another for the time being
<Dr_willis> it would be an interesting test to try out a external Usb burner - and see if it has the exact same issues.
<adam_> has anyone ever had or knows how to fix it when kdesktop displays "/" instead of "~/Desktop"?
<genii> So no confusion logging out for now
<The_Machine> Dr_willis, forums show that external and internal drives are affected.
<Dr_willis> The_Machine,  interesting.
<The_Machine> yeah, crappy :/
<Dr_willis> But is that for everyone.. or just some.
<The_Machine> looks to be 'some'
<Lynoure> The_Machine: tried types, too? dvd-r, dvd+r, dvd-rw, dvd+rw?
<The_Machine> there seems to be no constants with these problems!
<Dr_willis> I just built me an external USB dvd burner over the weekend. to keep me from cawling under the desk. Heh.
<Dr_willis> I need to testit on the problem box.
<Paddy_EIRE> The_Machine: are you a programmer?
<The_Machine> Lynoure, just DVD+R..  again, it works fine in windows and knoppix in the SAME box
<The_Machine> Paddy_EIRE, i wish
<The_Machine> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> The_Machine: then how do you know there is no constants with those problems
<Paddy_EIRE> kinda presumptious
<The_Machine> Paddy_EIRE, because i've been reading the forums regarding it?
<The_Machine> get outta here.
<The_Machine> you just entered the conversation, speaking of presumptious.
<Paddy_EIRE> meh... thats hardly a deffinite indication
<Dr_willis> bbl
<The_Machine> troll
<Paddy_EIRE> The_Machine: no I've been listening
<Paddy_EIRE> hardly a troll either
<adam_> can anyone help me make kdesktop display ~/Desktop instead of / , i want my icons on my desktop not bin, usr, etc?
<The_Machine> and you've watched the forums i've been posting?
<The_Machine> happens on fedora/gentoo across different media/programs/kernels
<Radi01> Any one try encrypting the hard drive.
<The_Machine> for about 4 years
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Lynoure
<bazhang> I once had an issue with using dvd +rw instead of dvd -rw without being aware of it
<Lynoure> The_Machine: Try a diffent type, just for fun, if you have a chance.
<The_Machine> Lynoure, i will when i get one )
<Radi01> Guess not.
<Radi01> D`oh!
<bazhang> Radi01: you might have to wait for more than one minute for an answer :}
<[ifr0g]> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Lynoure> Radi01: using question marks also helps the question to be noticed. :)
<yakuzi> hi all
<yakuzi> i've a strange "problem"
<bazhang> hi yakuzi
<Lynoure> Radi01: Do you want/need full disk encryption, or just a part?
<Radi01> The whole drive/ Cant find any programs to do just that.
<yakuzi> in settings i set my selected items background to red, but adept refuses to use it and still uses the default blue (same with scrollbars etc) anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<Lynoure> The_Machine: I trust that you have tried making the image manually with mkisofs already? It works in some cases where growisofs is throwing a fit.
<adam_> yakuzi: adept is run as run, a different user with different settings, run kdesu kcontrol and changes the colours there
<adam_> run as root*
<lg188> hello
<Lynoure> Radi01: that's because for whole drive, if the one your root filesystem is on, it cannot be a user space program...
<jaro> hi there. I've tried to update to gutsy with adept_updater tool but there was some serious problem which caused this tool to hang... I was not able to re-run it again so i proceeded manually (dpkg --configure -a && apt-get dist-upgrade)
<The_Machine> Lynoure, what do you mean make it amnually?
<The_Machine> i already have an image and i'm trying to burn it.
<lg188> howto  typ the '™' sing in kubuntu ?
<The_Machine> it happens with DVD video as well
<Radi01> I see/ The install asks to do so, only upon installation. I was to late I guess.
<jaro> almost everything works fine now, but I have serious problem with graphics - having i945 intel (nc2400 notebook) and X works really slow. With visible refreshing and very bad visual responses. Also dual head works no more.
<Radi01> Thanks 4 trying anyway.
<Lynoure> The_Machine: mkisofs -o myimage.iso /home/whoknows/imagestuff    = manually
<joseph> ok, so i can view the list of screensavers, but for some reason, i can't RUN the screensaver
<mich> eyy
<jaro> does anyone have some suggestion of what should I try?
<Lynoure> Radi01: not too late. Patience, dude
<adam_> can anyone help me make kdesktop display ~/Desktop instead of / , i want my icons on my desktop not bin, usr, etc?
<jaro> might this be due to the use of non-restricted drivers which have poor performance?
<The_Machine> brb
<ubuntu__> hello
<jaro> or maybe another question - how can i generate some "default" xorg.conf?
<ubuntu__> I nead a suport to kubuntu in spanish
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu__> gracias
<yakuzi> thanks adam_ hat solved it
<joseph> does anyone know the executable that is supposed to be run when 'lock desktop' applet is clicked?
<sub[t]rnl> jaro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joseph> i'm grateful because i can now load the screen saver list, but for some reason, i can't get them to run!
<SR-latch> guys any idea for a good movie player? i have problem with subtitles + kaffeine
<yakuzi> mplayer works fine for me
<Lynoure> Radi01: http://www.sdc.org/~leila/usb-dongle/readme.html is one good place to start, and aimed an people who already have a running system
<ardchoille> SR-latch: mplayer and xine are both good.
<Daisuke_Ido> SR-latch: VLC.
<ardchoille> SR-latch: Do you need closed captions as well? mplayer and xine are the only ones which support closed captions
<adam_> SR-latch: go to settings > Xine engine settings > subtitles and change some settings, i used to have problems with subtitles but that completely fixed it for me
<anto> Can somone help me with "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_threads_add_idle" ?
<anto> i get that error for any gtk application
<adam_> can no body help me with my kdesktop woes?
<joseph> adam_: you just have to be patient
<lg188> Idk but somebody is no one helping ?
<BluesKaj> joseph, how did you set up the scrnsaver ?
<Lynoure> adam_: how did you get to that bind?
<joseph> BluesKaj: ok, i got it to work finally.  one interesting thing, though, is that if i run kdesktop_lock (the executable) as root, the password box is nicer-looking than the password box (basic) that the normal user gets
<adam_> Lynoure: i just started my computer today and when kdesktop loaded it was the / directory (e.g bin, etc, usr, media) instead of ~/Desktop
<joseph> i wonder how i can get that shiny-looking password box instead?
<Lynoure> adam_: weird, it should not happen on its own.
<adam_> Lynoure: i ran kdesktop in a teminal and it says "cp: cannot create regular file `//.directory': Permission denied"
<adam_> Lynoure: i checked .directory in ~/desktop and its writable to my user
<Lynoure> adam_: ~/desktop or ~/Desktop ?
<Lynoure> adam_: do you see the / path anywhere in  ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc ?
<adam_> Lynoure: ~/Desktop
<Lynoure> adam_: Check the contents of the file above, then.
<BluesKaj> hmm intersting joseph , I'm the only user so i don't bother locking anything, so I don't use the pw to unlock the scrnsaver or the the desktop. I use the photo album slideshow as my screensaver.
<lg188> ™ ? how to type on Linux ????
<Lynoure> lg188: type as in type commands, or write text files?
<anto> "/usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" any idea on what package i need to get installed?
<joseph> BluesKaj: it has to do with themes, incidentally
<joseph> but now i'm happy - everything works!
<adam_> Lynoure: I can't find anything that points kdesktop where my desktop is in that file :P
<Lynoure> lg188: for former, start   konsole  from the K-menu -> System -> konsole
<SR-latch> whoo hooo!! subs working now under vlc!!
<SR-latch> thanks guys!!
<lg188> Lynoure: for a text file
<BluesKaj> yeah joseph, the default kde theme is fine for my eyes, altho I upped the contrast somewhat
<Lynoure> adam_: try checking on  System Settings -> About me   too
<Lynoure> adam_: the path is normally set under  Paths  there
<Lynoure> lg188: then K-menu -> Utilities -> Kate
<joseph> BluesKaj: k
<adam_> Lynoure: damn your right, in paths my desktop path is /, why'd it change itself *scratches head* thanks
<Dresken> Again, I've just installed NetBeans 6.0 but nothing appeared on the K menu, any has any idea why?
<Lynoure> adam_: that's the weird bit.
<Lynoure> adam_: If it does it again, you through probably go through your system, just in case someone bad got into it.
<Lynoure> adam_: I would already, but I'm not the role model, necessarily =)
<adam_> Lynoure: ah noes, i just restarted kdesktop after setting the desktop path right and kdesktop still shows the contents of / :(
<Lynoure> adam_: but a quick run of chkrootkit will not hurt (though not necessarily help, either)
<Lynoure> adam_: something else is setting your path. First check what's in .kde/Autostart
<adam_> Lynoure: nope just my own scripts which i haven't touched for months
<Lynoure> adam_: I'll need to go, but please msg me if you find out the cause, or need help digging into it some other day. Might help to think about whether you installed anything new, or did something else radical around when it started
<adam_> Lynoure: ok thanks very much
<Lynoure> adam_: good luck, meanwhile.
<venik> I am trying to compy an image (jpg in GIMP) to a message in Thunderbird.  I use the rectangle select tool, select the image, EDIT/COPY but then there seems to be nothing in the clipboard.  What am I doing wrong?
<lg188> Lynoure: kate ? i know how to use it but not how to type ™
<lg188> venik: that is the question that needs an answer
<venik> What am I doing wrong?  Or: How do I copy an image from GIMP and paste it into a Thunderbird message?
<lg188> how to type ™
<lg188> euhm i think .... insert ->picture->from file ( based on win offfice not working on my dapper)
<ardchoille> lg188: What are you trying to type? What I see you typing for that character is gibberish. It might help us to know what you are trying to type
<lg188> the TM mark
<Dr_willis>  ™ ™ ™ ™ ™ ™ ™
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> :)™
<lg188> how to on Linux
<lg188> i dont use it at the moment
<Dr_willis> No idea. :)  There is that character selecter tool i recall under kde and gnome for a lot of the odd ball characters.
<ardchoille> kcharselect
<venik> It looks as if there is no way to format text in superscript in Kate, but if there is an ascii character to print TM, you might try that
<lg188> ty for support
<ardchoille> I don't see the TM mark in kcharselect
<lg188> i wil look for a while i will come back if i dot find it and other wise to say thanx
<lg188> i fdnt have that tool kcharselect  ...
<lg188> don't*
<lg188> plug-in from Kate? Of a programme that  u can start without Kate
<ardchoille> lg188: iirc, it is part of the kdeutils package
<lg188> ?
<lg188> install apart ?
<lg188> i don not have inet on it
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install kdeutils
<Jucato> er he doesn't need to install all that :P
<ardchoille> actually, it's the kcharselect package.. kdeutils is a met-package
<lg188> oooh ****
<lg188> ????????
<ardchoille> Jucato: Just noticed that
<ardchoille> I did dpkg -L too later
<lg188> I lose the way of lightness by a blackout
<lg188> is it on my dapper or not ??? or do  i have to install something ???
<karyn> anybody do drugs?
<Dr_willis> karyn,  does the pills to lower my Cholesteral count?
<ardchoille> !info kcharselect dapper
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 69 kB, installed size 332 kB
<ardchoille> lg188: enable the universe repo and do: sudo apt-get install kcharselect
<lg188> i don't hav web on it
<ardchoille> lg188: Would you be more comfortable in a channel that speaks your native language?
<lg188> ardchoille:  they do noting i really mean that
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> lg188: I don't understand what you mean by "i don't hav web on it"
<TimS> Is there a replacement for Katapult, gonme seems to have hundreds of launch boxes but KDE doesnt have any good ones
<lg188> i don not have internet on my dapper
<ardchoille> TimS: alt+f2 ?
<JackWinter> do i have to do something special to get the agp bus detected for my matrox g-400 card?  dmesg only contains this line "Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones", no other line pertaining to agpgart.  loading the matrox driver produces "[drm:mga_do_agp_dma_bootstrap] *ERROR* Unable to acquire AGP: -19" ??
<TimS> A GUI one like katapult is, that runs more commands
<ardchoille> TimS: You can try:  apt-cache search launcher
<JackWinter> if this is not the right place, any link or pointer would be very much appreciated, since i'm in over my head again! ;-)
<ardchoille> JackWinter: The only thing I can suggest is the troubleshooting sections of the video pages
<ardchoille> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<JackWinter> thanks ardchoille!
<ardchoille> yw
<anto> Whats the command to find out the folder size?
<lg188> bey need to go
<pag> anto, du -sch directory
<JackWinter> well the video links didn't yield anything on agp.  i take it then that this is a rare problem, something to do with my hardware.  not something that every ubuntu user has to do to get agp working..?
<ardchoille> JackWinter: tbh, this is the first I've seen about that issue.
<JackWinter> hmm.  i got 3d accell working pretty good, but 2d performance is horrible, thus my quest to get agp working..;-)
<JackWinter> is #xorg the only support channel for video, or are there any others ?
<ardchoille> JackWinter: Not sure, but ##linux may be of help
<JackWinter> ok, i'll try that.  thanks again!
<slav3_kitten> lest try this again today
<slav3_kitten> anyone got any idea why scons wont find my python2.4-dev install?
<slav3_kitten> under dapper drake
<ogzy> hi, after changing the theme with theme manager my graphics got slower, file manager started to show the icons slower, chat windows are refsreshing slower, mainly the refresh is getting slower, i had my restricted driever installed, what can be the problem
<joseph> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joseph> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sub[t]rnl> ogzy: check "top" to see if any processes are taking up a large amount of mem or cpu
<unix_infidel> anyone here applied for a position at google?
<unix_infidel> before.
<rickey> dose anyone here know ,what kind of linux program i should rumn , in order for me to run a windows base chat program in linux
<slav3_kitten> wine
<slav3_kitten> win4lin
<slav3_kitten> few others i cant rembr
<ogzy> sub[t]rnl: i checked, sometimes Xgl using 15% of the CPU thats all, there is not ant higher value at the top
<Dr_willis> vmware, cedega, virtualbox
<Dr_willis> depends on the program and what you are doing. as to what one to use.
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<rickey> i want to rum paltalk on kubuntu710
<slav3_kitten> i hear win4lin actually suports programs that need access to hardware well
<BluesKaj> rickey, you can run mirc on wine in linux if that's what you mean , but the graphics are a bit strange
<Dr_willis> mIRC is a bit strange. :)
<Dr_willis> mIRC is a bit very strange. :)
<Minataku> Every time I tried to run mIRC in WINE it failed, but it was a while ago
<BluesKaj> hehe
<rickey> what is mirc
<Minataku> !wine | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dr_willis> a IRC client for windows.
<slav3_kitten> i like XChat for win an lin
<BluesKaj> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> xchat is aviliable for windows. :)
<Minataku> I use XChat myself
<BluesKaj> paltalk, whew ppl still use that ?
<slav3_kitten> brb i'm guna puke again
<Minataku> ComicChat
<Minataku> XD
<joseph> when i try to play youtube clips, i get part of the player, but not the whole thing and the clips don't run.
<joseph> i can play flash elsewhere, however
<BluesKaj> xchat is ok , but prefer konversation
<slav3_kitten> joseph i run flash under konquere on dapper just fine
<slav3_kitten> including youtube
<Dr_willis> # appears as Bill Gates
<BluesKaj> joseph, flashplugi-nonfree
<BluesKaj> joseph, flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> Dr_willis: Xchat is shareware on Windows
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  there are free versions. :)
<Jucato> (trialware)
<slav3_kitten> xchat2 is frrreware on windows
<Jucato> oh that's good :)
<BluesKaj> xchat2 is free on windows
<joseph> BluesKaj: it's installed
<Dr_willis> thers like 5 different versions last i checked.
<slav3_kitten> yup
<Dr_willis> some had a few bugglets also.
<slav3_kitten> all pretty damn good too
<orlandoj> hi all. How can i test the microfone ?
<slav3_kitten> oh word of the wise
<Dr_willis> Im using xming/xdmcp and my linux box to run linux xchat however. :P
<slav3_kitten> hydrodocon on an empty stomach makes you puke
<BluesKaj> joseph, which browser?
<boguh> is there a way that konsole handles urls?
<Dr_willis> slav3_kitten,  thats just what i went and got for my wife.
<joseph> BluesKaj: konqueror
<Dr_willis> bbl
<slav3_kitten> tell her to make sure she eats somethign first
<BluesKaj> hangon joseph. I'll check my konq media settings
<joseph> k
<joseph> check what order you have the directories for plugins, too?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: have you tested Ruby?
<sigma> i can't seem to get my compiz cube desktop running - i have 4 desktops enabled and have enabled the cube desktop and rotate cube plugins, what set of keys must i press to activate the cube?
<BluesKaj> joseph, $HOME.mozilla/plugins, $Home Netscape/plugins are the first2 in the list
<joseph> k
<trappist> sigma: control-alt-drag is one way to rotate the cube
<joseph> $HOME/.netscape/plugins ?
<sigma> trappist: how do i make the cube appear on my desktop in the first place?
<trappist> sigma: start compiz successfully with the desktop cube and rotate cube plugins enabled.  your desktop should look normal until you rotate the cube.
<joseph> BluesKaj: it works fine in firefox, but not in konqueror
<BluesKaj> $HOME/.netscape/plugins
<joseph> yeah, i don't have a ~/.netscape directory
<patricio> after installing gutsy gibbon on my machine where I also have a windowsXP copy, after I try to get to windows using grub, I receive: Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll. Please reinstall a copy of the above file
<trappist> patricio: that sounds like a windows question
<sigma> trappist: compiz is running with the plugins enabled. all i see is a normal desktop, no cube? what key combination must i press to see the cube?
<patricio> trappist, but I can't even get into windows, can I
<joseph> BluesKaj: i think it's running some other player, though because when i purge flashplugin-nonfree, the behavior doesn't change
<trappist> sigma: told ya.  how do you know compiz is running?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<BluesKaj> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins is first in the list , joseph
<Minataku> patricio: Uh oh, that's not a good message to get
<Ben_Cs> i changed partition table from windows and now grub has error 22. how can i rewrite grub from livecd?
<Minataku> You may very well have to reinstall Windows
<patricio> Minataku: uhm :(
<sourcemaker> is there any brokerage software available for kunutu? (Monitoring stocks)
<Minataku> The file it's referencing is absolutely critical to Windows
<trappist> Ben_Cs: I did this just the other night.  mount your root (with /boot) fs somewhere on the livecd.  mount --bind /proc, /sys and /dev into the mounted fs.  chroot to the fs.  run grub-install.
<sigma> fuim,.
<Minataku> It will NOT operate without it at all
<Ben_Cs> if i do fixmbr from windows cd i can load windows but i want to be able to load kubuntu too
<BluesKaj> joseph, you may want to check your java settings too
<joseph> BluesKaj: in what way?
<rickey> what dose this mean >>>>Open the terminal, and cd into the directory where the .EXE is located.
<Minataku> !terminal | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rickey> what is cd
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<Minataku> rickey: Please go to the link above, and read the guide.
<trappist> rickey: cd is change directory.  it's a console command.
<rickey> ok thank
<sigma> trappist: ok i dragged it but theres no cube, just two desktops on the back of each other, im using a Nvidia 6600GT card if it helps
<BluesKaj> joseph, sudo update-alternatives --config java ...I'm running /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/bin/java which I chose cuz it helps render some sites like Gmail more "normally"
<trappist> sigma: ah, ok.  in sscm, go to general settings, find the 'horizontal virtual size' setting, and increase it to 4 to make it a cube.
<trappist> sigma: ccsm, that is
<patricio> help, I need my win-partition
<patricio> damn! If I reinstall winXP it rewrites the MBR, I know that s***!
<BluesKaj> patricio, can you see it in system settings/advanced/disk&file info ?
<patricio> BluesKaj: sec
<patricio> BluesKaj: no :I
<patricio> ah wait
<patricio> BluesKaj: yes, it must be the ntfs one: hda3
<Minataku> patricio: The data is (hopefully) still intact
<trappist> except hal.dll :p
<Minataku> So with Linux's NTFS support, you can recover any data
<joseph> BluesKaj: i don't have the choice for ia32-java-6-sun
<Minataku> But you're 99.9% likely going to have to reinstall Windows
<Minataku> Or not, that's my suggestion, let it fester
<BluesKaj> usually patricio , the ntfs partition is the first one hda
<Minataku> But that's just me
<Minataku> lol
<sigma> trappist: thanks a mill - it worked
<trappist> np
<patricio> BluesKaj: Minataku: Yes I think I shifted it to hda3
<t4m1n0> Why I can't load visualizations in amarok ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46989/   I use ubuntu
<patricio> but it says activated, so I should have mount acess
<BluesKaj> patricio, so it doesn't show up in the grub menu ?
<trappist> t4m1n0: did you explore the possibilities listed in the error output?
<Jucato> t4m1n0: like it says, libvisual isn't installed. please install it
<patricio> BluesKaj: it does show up!
<t4m1n0> Jucato, it is installed
<patricio> BluesKaj: but when chosing it, the fault I wrote above appears
<Jucato> t4m1n0: libvisual plugins?
<t4m1n0> Jucato, no plugins aren't
<joseph> heh, now i can't install flashplugin-nonfree because of some md5sum error
<sigma> trappist: is there any danger in using kwin with compiz? i hate the themes that emerald has
<Jucato> (you can't use kwin with compiz...)
<trappist> t4m1n0: this is why god invented error messages.  the two possible causes for your failure were right there in the error message.
<Jucato> yo can use KDE w/ compiz... but not kwin w/ compiz...
<nosrednaekim> sigma: what you want is "compiz-kde"
<Dr_willis> there is the kde themes thang for compiz. but i forget the package name.
<venik> does anyone know how to enter Greek characters in Kile WITHOUT typing $\alpha, \beta, \gamma$  ?
<Dr_willis> You can use emerald themes, the gtk themes, or the kwin themes.  wasent there another?
<trappist> sigma: I think the compiz-kde package contains a window decorator called kde-window-decorator
<t4m1n0> trappist, I've installed  libvisual-0.4-plugins but still no visuals..
<trappist> t4m1n0: have you restarted amarok?
<t4m1n0> trappist, no
<patricio> BluesKaj: I went to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320252 but the F8 trick in GRUB did of course not work
<t4m1n0> trappist, I guess I don't understand thos whole thing
<sigma> nosrednaekim: ya installed that as well - is that what allows kwin to be used with compiz? im using kwin with compiz now, just want to know if there is any danger in doing so as all the online docs refer to emerald
<trappist> t4m1n0: in some apps stuff like that might work without restarting, but amarok probably loads all that stuff at runtime
<nosrednaekim> sigma: no, there is no danger.
<rickey> if i was to cd to desktop fom termal ,what would it look like?
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org has some info on the 3 theme methods
<nosrednaekim> sigma: just run "kde-window-decorator --replace&" from a run dialog
<t4m1n0> is there any news about ati opening drivers ?
<nosrednaekim> t4m1n0: yeah, Novell just released a beta driver
<toscalix> hi, there is a free translation to spanish of J. Riddell announcement about Kubuntu session on december 15th here: http://agustin.ejerciciosresueltos.com/ , if somebody knows any spanish developer that wants to attend
<nosrednaekim> toscalix: #kubuntu-devel
<toscalix> ups sorry
<trappist> rickey: cd ~/Desktop
<t4m1n0> nosrednaekim, is there any repo for debian/ubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> t4m1n0: not that I know of, but you can do it from source
<BluesKaj> patricio, on the off chance you grub menu is lacking something pastebin it so we can have a gander at it : alt+F2 ,kdesu kate /root/boot/grub
<t4m1n0> nosrednaekim, can u update me with some links please ?
<nosrednaekim> t4m1n0: unfortunately not
<BluesKaj> patricio, sorry , kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joseph> so is there a fix for installing flashplugin-nonfree? it says there is a md5sum mismatch and that it won't install it.
<mrdigital> so whats some cool apps i should install?
<trappist> joseph: sounds like the repo you're getting it from is broked
<patricio> BluesKaj: the paste is on: http://pastebin.com/m7f0814ba
<BluesKaj> what is your regular flashplayer version, joseph ?
<trappist> joseph: also there's a newer version available from adobe.com, with a lot of very nice new features
<patricio> BluesKaj: the entry seems fine to me, grub starts at hd0,0 for hda1 and hd0,2 should be hda3
<joseph> BluesKaj: in about:plugins in firefox, it's saying the version is Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<damien_> helo
<mrdigital> should i install beryl?
<joseph> trappist: i don't really care about new features, i just want it to work in konqueror
<nosrednaekim> mrdigital: no, use compiz-fusion
<joseph> BluesKaj: it's saying the same version in about:plugins in konqueror, too
<joseph> so youtube works in firefox, but not in konqueror
<BluesKaj> yeah patricio you grub menu.lst looks ok
<Jucato> joseph: what version of flash?
<joseph> Jucato: 9.0 r115
<BluesKaj> joseph, when i had that trouble with konq I cleared all the plugins out and redid the scan for plugins ...and chose default
<Radi01> Just tried youtube in konq/ works fine.
<Jucato> joseph: yeah it doesn't work yet in Konqueor
<Jucato> Konqueror
<sigma> why does the file search feature in konqueror not work?
<Radi01> Mine works just fine.
<Radi01> youtube in konq.
<nosrednaekim> sigma: I think thats a filter plugin
<BluesKaj> Radi01, it depends on your plugins setup ...it's a bit finicky on some pcs
<Radi01> ah ok
<joseph> Jucato: ok, so what version do i need to get to work in konqueror?
<joseph> BluesKaj: so you reverted your konqueror defaults then?
<BluesKaj> youtube is ok on konq too here
<joseph> BluesKaj: and what do you mean by cleared all the plugins out?
<sigma> nosrednaekim: what you mean?
<joseph> BluesKaj: what version of flash are you using on that?
<Jucato> joseph: 9.0.64 I think
<Radi01> Is there a plugin like (no script) for konq?
<joseph> Jucato: so how do i get that?
<BluesKaj> joseph, delete them from konq and do a scan for plugins
<tuxianer> hi can somebody tell me how i can remove all kde komponets from my kubuntu ?
<Jucato> !info flushplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flushplugin-nonfree does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Jucato> (stupid typo)
<stdin> flush :p
<sigma> tuxianer: why would you want to do that?
<BluesKaj> tuxianer, uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<sigma> does anyone know why the search feature in konqueror does not work?
<joseph> Jucato: ok, so that says 9.0.48.0.2
<Jucato> joseph: yeah. I think that should work better
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. i dident think removeing it would remove much of anything.
<tuxianer> sigma: i have a very slow computer and i want to install icewm as a window manager but i want to save space of my hard drive
<Jucato> not really sure about the 9.0. 64 btw
<joseph> Jucato: so where do i download it?
<tuxianer> so i want to remove kde and install only the light and small compontens
<Dr_willis> KDE has a lot of nioce tools that will work with icewm.
<Jucato> joseph: install it with apt-get or Adept Manager
<sigma> tuxianer: why not just use xubuntu?
<Dr_willis> I recall a web site that listed the proper way to uninstall kde, but i forget the url.
<joseph> Jucato: if i tell apt-get to install flashplugin-nonfree i get that md5sum mismatch error
<Dr_willis> !kdelite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !kdelight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patricio> BluesKaj: could I access my windows-partition using wine?
<tuxianer> it takes a long time to install it
<tuxianer> a VERY VERY long time
<BluesKaj> tuxianer, but then you have to install a desktop like fluxbox or xfce ,if you want one
<Dr_willis> just install icewm, or jwm, or openbox, and  select it from the login screen. Of course if you remove kde. you wont have KDM.
<Jucato> joseph: hm ok... that's another problem altogether..
<tuxianer> i want to have xdm
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager (synpatic i guess) search for kde. and start Uninstalling I guess. :) or google and find that site im thinkng of.
<joseph> Jucato: Download done. md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Dr_willis> im thinking the total of the kde packages dont take up that much space..  unless you got like a 3gb hd. :)
<BluesKaj> wine runs in linux patricio , you have to copy the apps over from windows using ntfs-3g or ntfs-config
<Radi01> lol 3gig h/d.
<tuxianer> we are talking about a really small hd
<Dr_willis> patricio,  i find it best to reinstall the apps with wine.
<mrdigital> what are the keyboard shortcuts for the diff stuff in compviz?
<Dr_willis> I saw a 4gb USB drive for $40 over the weekend. :)
<tuxianer> i think this will help me : apt-get remove kde && apt-get remove kde*
<Radi01> Best buy had 1
<Dr_willis> mrdigital,  install ccsm and use its settings/shortcuts to explore what all plugins are using what. Ive seen no easy way to see 'what all is used' in a nice page.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i get them for +/- $20 :P
<Radi01> pny mem tho.
<Dr_willis> ScorpKing,  yep. they had the sony Mini usb 2gb for $20. m
<ScorpKing> nah, 4GB
<Dr_willis> its Tiny tiny.. but i cant get a linux to install to it. :(
<joseph> Jucato: i don't understand that md5sum error.
<BluesKaj> Radi01, wifey still uses a 366mhz, 256RAM & 6Gig HDD :)
<Dr_willis> ScorpKing,   well if i want tog et them off the back of a truck in the bad side of town... :)
<tuxianer> ok i say thank you for your great help i hope it will help me this way thanks
<ScorpKing> lol
<Radi01> I have one some where 2/ps286 ibm.
<parabol0x> joseph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<parabol0x> "md5sum mismatch" is a recently introduced bug caused by Adobe updating the installer without changing its file name. Enable "proposed updates" to install a fixed version of the Flash installer.
<Radi01> All i have to do is put a set of tires on it and drive away.
<BluesKaj> weird , I'm running amd 64bit Kubuntu and flash is working fine ...prolly using the ia32libs tho
<Radi01> ya
<Radi01> Does your 64 run pretty good?
<ubuntu> någon som kan svenska??
<BluesKaj> Radi01, yes , except for google earth which is a bit clunky ...have to use the default restricted fglrx driver due to the ati onboard grfx
<joseph> is proposed updates = prereleased updates?
<Radi01> I'm stalling on the 64 / kinda scared right now.
<BluesKaj> !se | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<BluesKaj> Radi01, which grfx card are you running ?  that GE prob seems to be the only hitch i have so far
<Radi01> nvidia/
<Radi01> I see too many ati problems.
<Auken> hrm
<Radi01> Even though nvidia bought out ati 1 yr ago...go figure.
<Auken> Has anyone had any success with Adobe Photoshop CS2 in Kubuntu using WINE?
<BluesKaj> amd bought out ati , Radi01
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<Radi01> 1 ye ago...around.
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<BluesKaj> nvidia cards run well on 64 AFAIK , Radi01
<Radi01> oh....they did?..didnt know that.
<Auken> thanks
<kubuntux> hallöle
<kubuntux> jemand da?
<cox377> hello all
<cox377> is /media a mount point?
<kubuntux> ja
<Radi01> I see so many buyouts it is hard to keep up..
<BluesKaj> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<joseph> Jucato: ok, so basically, the latest flashplayer doesn't work, right?
<joseph> doesn't work in konqueror, i mean
<Jucato> yep
<cox377> Jucato: /media/FREECOM HDD/Downloads/
<cox377> Jucato: sorry, is /media/FREECOM HDD/Downloads/ a mounted point?
<Jucato> cox377: hm?
<joseph> Jucato: so any idea on where to find the flash.tar.gz that works?
<Jucato> nope :/
<joseph> Jucato: ok
<kubuntux> kennt sich jemand mit jabber aus?
<MurielGodoi> Hi, can I just delete the files under /var/cache/apt to save disk space, or there is a right way to do that?
<cox377> Jucato: basically, i've got app that is looking for an external HDD, is /media/FREECOM HDD/Downloads/ counted as a mounted point?
<Lynoure> kubuntux: You want to ask something about jabber, but that's all I understand. Can you ask in English or try on #kubuntu-de?
<Ozoned> Is it possible to install opera for AMD_64 from a repository, or only via dpkg  ?
<fannagoganna> MurielGodoi, you can do "sudo apt-get clean"
<fannagoganna> that should delete the packages stored in /var/cache/apt
<joseph> Jucato: so is there a webpage that talks about the new version not working in konqueror? a bug report maybe?
<MurielGodoi> fannagoganna: cool,  that worked fine. thanks
<Jucato> joseph: not sure. if you want a more authoritative answer, try #kde or #khtml but it was in #kde that I heard about it
<Jucato> cox377: sorry no idea about that
<cox377> Jucato: np, cheers anyway
<BluesKaj> joseph, I think the reason flash works on konq on my setup is i don't have flashplayer installed , only the flashplugin-nonfree
<joseph> hm
<mrdigital> is there a guide to making kbuntu look like mac?
<BluesKaj> joseph, you may want to uninstall flashpler9 and leave flashplugin alone :)
<joseph> BluesKaj: i don't have any packages called flashplayer* installed
<joseph> there is libflash-swfplayer
<joseph> is that what you mean?
<BluesKaj> yes
<fannagoganna> try "apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" That works least painfully
<joseph> fannagoganna: not really
<joseph> BluesKaj: ok
<fannagoganna> are you looking for a flash program?
<BluesKaj> not flashplayer , flashplugin-nonfree
<joseph> fannagoganna: it doesn't work in konqueror.
 * genii sips a coffee
<fannagoganna> to get it working in konqueror, let me check...
<fannagoganna> there should be an entry there in konqueror. Settings--> Configure Konqueror --> Plugins.
<joseph> yeah, i know
<joseph> i've done all that already
<joseph> the flash is broken in konqueror
<Jucato> his particular version of flash
<joseph> well, adept updated it
<joseph> everything was fine before
<joseph> STUPID PROPRIETARY SOFTWARE
<Jucato> no caps please
<joseph> yeah, well they're justified at the moment.
<Lynoure> mrdigital: http://www.kubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Tuxintoxh+OS+X?content=40220 claims to be an OSX lookalike theme
<kubuntux> hallo, jemand da?
<BluesKaj> !de | kubuntux
<ubotu> kubuntux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vbgunz> can k3b successfully burn IMG formatted images? is there a way to get support for IMG files? I burn them as ISO but they end up corrupt :(
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, don't change them to iso , just leave them as img , they'll burn and run ok ...i tried it on a dvdrw and it worked fine in my stand alone player
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: really? I say to burn ISO, then select all files in file search dialog. I select the IMG and burn it but they all turn out corrupt. not just a single IMG file but all :(
<virnik> hi there again. i got here some old crap...little bit tuned, but still, gotcha problem with mplayer and xorg itself...there are per five mins peaks up to 90% CPU load, with picture distortion. i got installed w32 codecs as well as ffmpeg, but there are still glitches.
<virnik> using gutsy 7.10
<virnik> can somebody provide me with some tips? xorg.conf is really good tuned, without any problem. 3D card's based nvidia 52k FX, 128MB
<virnik> this xorg.conf is used on my own laptop, so there is no way it shall provide any usable data. i only saw that new KDE after last update got used to some 3D effects, which cant be absolutelly turned of, even by kpersonalizer or kcontrol
<BluesKaj> ok vbgunz did you use kiso to convert ?
<virnik> compiz fusion is not yet installed
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: no. I would just launch k3b, select burn image (iso), in the file search dialog "make all types available", select the IMG file and burn that... I just don't think k3b supports IMG out of the box. I just mounted the IMG file to extract the contents. will try burning like that
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, try converting it with kiso first , then try to play it in VLC to make sure it's not corrupted
<BluesKaj> VLC will play iso files
<vbgunz> kiso? I'll check
<juanjo> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I check the remaining space of my hdd in kde
<vbgunz> Paddy_EIRE: df -h
<vbgunz> or df --help
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah just remembered thx anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> does konversation not spell check?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, after installing kiso , you just need to right click on the file and choose the "actions" option to see kiso ...or under "utilities" in the k-menu
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: ok, will try that now
<unix_infidel> can anyone throw out a friggin awesome compiz video?
<unix_infidel> erm, now its called beryl.
<Paddy_EIRE> why.
<unix_infidel> Paddy_EIRE: i need a youtube link or something.
<Paddy_EIRE> they play crappy new metal and its just silly
<Paddy_EIRE> unix_infidel: search youtube
<Paddy_EIRE> unix_infidel: and its compiz-fusion
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: kiso was todays best tip :)
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: thank you!
<vbgunz> already did it but this would be quiker in the future :)
<ubuntu__> hello hello
<atomicnation> hello
<unix_infidel> Paddy_EIRE: meaning compiz has fused with beryl and it's no longer compiz and beryl?
<atomicnation> i'm trying to view my contact list in copete
<atomicnation> can sombody heplme
<atomicnation> ?
<atomicnation> im from spain..
<svenne> kommer inte åt svenska suport hjälpen till kubuntu någom som kan ge mig rätt adress
<svenne> ??
<virnik> can somebody answer my question?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | virnik
<ubotu> virnik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<atomicnation> alo
<virnik> Paddy_EIRE: funny. i just done. no answer
<virnik> Paddy_EIRE: read few lines above
<sourcemaker> how can i configure my keyboard... to use the special keys?
<sourcemaker> second question.... when will the next xine-lib be released?
<unix_infidel> does compiz fusion work with fluxbox yet?
<unix_infidel> lol
<^kaminix^> How can I make Kaffeine recognize files with multiple audio tracks? I don't like using VLC :(
<motopicco85> Hi, when I install kubuntu 7.10 I lose the start screen with the word kubuntu and the scrollbar under this word...in 7.04 I had it..how can I have it in 7.10? I'm sorry for my english
<ScorpKing> i got my first custom usplash theme working - http://i7.tinypic.com/6ybpk0m.jpg yay! :D
<Carutsu> hi, eh, I've erased my .bashrc file by mistake, where can i get another copy of it?
<Radi01> file:///home/johnny/snapshot3.png
<ScorpKing> Carutsu: locate bashrc
<Radi01> oops
<sourcemaker> Radi01: nicer
<sourcemaker> Radi01: nice :-)
<Radi01> kool?
<Carutsu> ScorpKing: mm, there seem to be some, let's see if i can recognize one of them, how didn't i think in locate?!, thank you
<ScorpKing> lol. yw :)
<Carutsu> ScorpKing: for the record, there's a /root/.bashrc that you can youst cat and copy : )
<ScorpKing> yeah, and for every other user. should be one somewhere in /usr as well
<habdel> !file xpce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file xpce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Carutsu> the fact is I only have 2 users and I'm messing up with the bashrc, for some reazon it tells me that 'ash: /home/carutsu/.bashrc: line 24: sintaxis error near the unexpected token `in
<zismuc> hola
<Radi01> butter
<zismuc> spanish??
<Paddy_EIRE> cake
<joseph> so i finally got the kde screensavers to work, except that it writes error messages to an open konsole:  xscreensaver: 15:03:06: couldn't grab keyboard!  (AlreadyGrabbed) (and etc)
<ScorpKing> !es | zismuc
<ubotu> zismuc: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zismuc> thanks
<zismuc> ;)
<jules_> bonjour
<Radi01> jeans
<ScorpKing> !fr > jules_
<Carutsu> and i just wanted to do an easy change, i just wanted to change a 5 by a 4, :/ now for some reazon bash yields about something i didn't touch!
<jamie_> need to know where to find drivers for lite-on wireless network card (WN6300L)
<sourcemaker> can i synchronized kmail with lotus notes?
<sourcemaker> is there a kde home clean programm available?
<steveire> How do I list only the directories in a directory? ls -d doesn't work and find -type d is recursive.
<ScorpKing> is there a command to make a sound on the ps scpeaker?
<ScorpKing> speaker*
<xst> Can anyone help me to debug this: When I change the paper size (to a smaller one) in e.g. OpenOffice and prints it out, the output is left aligned on the paper sheet - even though my printers paper tray centers the paper sheets. In other words it seems the printer thinks that the paper is placed to the left in paper tray instead of in the center. The result is that the contents are exceeding the paper boundaries to the left. I h
<xst> ave another linux box with feisty installed. Here, the printing to smaller page sizes works fine. What to do?
<ScorpKing> xst: check the pages setup in openoffice.
<MrParity> hi ho :-)
<sourcemaker> ScorpKing: beep?
<xst> ScorpKing: What do you mean?
<sourcemaker> ScorpKing: I have not tested... :-)
<ScorpKing> beep not found
<ScorpKing> xst: one sec..
<mogy> i cant play any media
<mogy> help
<mogy> i will back to widows
<ScorpKing> !info beep
<ubotu> beep: advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-19 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ScorpKing> xst: i can't find the setting now. :( nvm
<ScorpKing> !version > ScorpKing
<MrParity> i have a problem. i've installed ubuntu with the kubuntu package. with some programms (audacity, firefox) i see the gnome file dialog. i've tried to uninstall all gnome components, but it didn't help.
<MrParity> is there any way to get the nice kde file menu
<ScorpKing> MrParity: there is a solution for that on www.kde-apps.org i think
<MrParity> ScorpKing:  thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<vsingh165> ok flash isn't working
<vsingh165> it keeps crashing in konqueror
<vsingh165> maybe i'll just switch to firefox
<hydrogen> can someone explain to me
<hydrogen> what exactly is a "Tutorials Day week"
<maverick_> ppl at #bash are so formal :D ask once and ask direct ...one question to one person per day :D
<_philipp> Hi all, what do u think of my idea to improve the usability of the trash bin: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153492
<maverick_> _philipp:what's the idea?!
<gpant> how does one setup multiple desktops in kde4/plasma? I cant seem to find the settings anywhere....
<hydrogen> you don't.
<_philipp> the idea is to sort the deleted items. so that u find easily what u just deleted
<fdoving> _philipp: like it.
<_philipp> cool to hear. The first one in a forum told me to use "sort by date"
<maverick_> _philipp: productive, i guess
<_philipp> will u vote for it?
<_philipp> unfortunately I am unable to code that.. :(
<maverick_> _philipp: yeah if u gave me the direct link to the yes VOTE :D
<_philipp> :D no bugzilla account?
<maverick_> _philipp: no! :D
<_philipp> http://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_user&bug_id=153492
<Dragonath> er, why do my thunderbird mails show up with no message body? :(
<_philipp> :/ too bad
<maverick_> did anyone get to see dolphin in KDE4, does it support sorting files by type ?!!
<_philipp> where can I present that idea to reach many coders?
<Lynoure> _philipp: kde-apps.org has a section for stuff like that, I think
<_philipp> ok thanks. To u like it too?
<Lynoure> _philipp: didn't look.
<gpant> maverick: reg dolphin - yes it does.
<_philipp> Lynoure: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153492
<osman47> !
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynoure> _philipp: I saw the url, usually links are just not worth the time, and I have been ok with the Trash can so far
<Lynoure> and this one takes registering (or, rather, remembering my password)
<osman47> whats a good programm 4 my webcam?
<jhutchins> !webcam | osman47
<ubotu> osman47: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_philipp> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<Megget> hey, how do I do to connect my pc to my tv?
<Megget> anyone?
<ScorpKing> you have a tv card?
<Megget> yeah, i do
<ScorpKing> hmm.. connect the cable from the pc to the tv then
<Megget> I have, but my tv doesn't show anything?
<Megget> any settings I have to change?
<frogface> Hello folks. KDE themes in Gutsy; how to save them; confused? I can
<frogface> 't see any theme manager :/
<jhutchins> !tvout | Megget
<ubotu> Megget: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Megget> ok, thank's guys
<ScorpKing> look in kcontrol under the Monitor and setup a second monitor. not sure how to do that. you'll have to look around
<ScorpKing> Megget: ^
 * ScorpKing hides..
<pigeon22> I'm an IRC noob and I was wondering why some people type
<pigeon22> object | name
<pigeon22> what does that do?
<ScorpKing> !ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> bah..
<ScorpKing> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pigeon22> cool
<pigeon22> thanks
<ScorpKing> it's a bot ^. it helps to give links and info on some things. if you use !fractoid | nick it will tell the nick about the !fractoid
<ScorpKing> heh. factoid*
<deick> holaaa que es esto
 * ScorpKing slaps himself..
<deick> what is this
<ScorpKing> irc
<deick> mm have more chanels ??
<ScorpKing> deick: the kubuntu support room
<deick> what serch more chanels??
<ScorpKing> deick: yes. type /list but you might get lag
<deick> ok
<deick> were are you from scorpking
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> go talk in offtopic. i'm there
<boggystudios> isn't there a program that will let me use one mouse and one keyboard with a windows machine and linux machine?
<StevenR> boggystudios: how exactly would they be connected?
<ScorpKing> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> KVM switch, boggystudios ...it's not a program but a peice of hardware that switches your KB and mouse and monitor between pc's
<level1_> Hi, something just consumed all my disk space... deleted 700MB of files, and within seconds it was all used up again... how can I detect what is using my hard drive so ravenously?
<wpk> level1_: as root cd / && find -size +1000M
<ScorpKing> "Read the passphrase from file descriptor with number num instead of from the terminal." what does that mean again?
<level1_> holy ----... something is filling up my .xsession-errors file... its current 1.7gb
<level1_> and i can't shift for some reason... i pressed the volume key a couple of times and it keeps trying to turn down the volume
<gurtubay> please what is pag kubuntu spanis
<Radi01> How do I restore panel. is there a history file some where?
<gurtubay> server in spanish
<genii> level1_: Perhaps keyboard error reports are filling up the log
<level1_> genii: i can't open the file to read it, it must be too big
<genii> level1_: tail /filename            just gives you the last bit
<level1_> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<level1_> over and over again
<boggystudios> StevenR: What it does is when you move your mouse to the edge of your screen it jumps to the monitor of the other computer,  I heard about it a few years ago on TechTV
<boggystudios> StevenR: I think it is called Syncronize or something
<level1_> top
<deick> alguien abla español
<gurtubay> pleasyo
<deick> alguien abla español
<gurtubay> yo
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<deick> aa ok si entiendes bien el español
<deick> como haces para dejar mensajes privados alos usuarios ??
<deick> mmm
<BluesKaj> !es | deick
<ubotu> deick: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> level1_: googling that error along with kubuntu produces 130-something results
<deick> ank you
<deick> tankz
<genii> not all with the same app as suspected culprit, etc either
<ardchoille> I have only dealth with the ext3 fs for the past 8 years. Today I bought a 1Gb USB key, I used qtparted to partition and format it to fat32. Was this wise and is there anything else I need to do for it?
<genii> ardchoille: Dunno about wise.
<ardchoille> genii: ?
<ardchoille> I did notice that kde popped up a dialog asking me what to do when I plugged it in
<xoqa> we have to select 'kubuntu recovery' everytime from the grub menu when starting, otherwise, it just goes to a blank screen and never shows what's happening, and it doesn't go to kdm
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, the usb keys are normally natively formatted to fat 32 or even fat16
<ardchoille> So I assume it's all working properly
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: it was fat16, but kde didn't recognise the fs, it recognises it now, tho
<xoqa> i can delete the other option and rename the recovery prompt to 'kubuntu'... but.. this is a fresh install
<BluesKaj> yes, it prolly is working ok now, ardchoille
<genii> ardchoille: Since under 4gb the fat 4gb filesize limit means nothing in this case. But you won't be able to use linux permissions well on it, also fat filesystems need the old "scandisk" type of maintenance which is a pita from linux
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks. I couldn't pass it up as it only cost $5.00
<BluesKaj> strange I bought a 1G key 2 yrs ago and it was fat32
<xoqa> and i always have to enter 'exit' because while booting, it logs in as root
<xoqa> and then it starts kdm
<BluesKaj> cool , ardchoille good deal :)
<xoqa> any thoughts?
<ardchoille> genii: Yeah. I chose fat32 because I will likely use it between a Linux box and a Windows box
<genii> ardchoille: Then you can use the windows box in this case to occasionally scandisk/defrag it :)
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
<ardchoille> genii: Does Windows recognise ext3? Maybe I could have partitined it to ext3
<genii> ardchoille: fs-driver.org has ext2 driver which can read ext3 also (without the journalling)
<ardchoille> ok
<genii> I'm not usre if Vista has some builtin ext driver or not
<genii> usre->sure
<sourcemaker> is there any way... to test the security of my firewall?
<boggystudios> sourcemaker: nmap
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: nmap ?
<sourcemaker> any options to nmap?
<genii> quite a few
<ardchoille> There are some, probably best to man nmap
<boggystudios> sourcemaker: get the nmap gui
<ardchoille> nmap has a gui?
<genii> sourcemaker: nmap kde ... knmap
<ardchoille> wow, I've been stuck in cli too long, lol
<boggystudios> ardchoille: yeah knmap
<ardchoille> Nice
<sourcemaker> 2035/tcp open  imsldoc
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Do you have any world-facing servers, open or forwarded ports?
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: no
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Then you may not even need a firewall running.
<sourcemaker> I am a security paranoid :-)
<ardchoille> Me too
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: I would recommend installing and running chkrootkit and rkhunter, both are in the repos
<level1> okay, wow...
<sub[t]rnl> and portsentry
<ardchoille> Another good one
<Shinha> Hi, i am new, i want to learn how to program (sorry if you can understand me, i speak spanish).
<ScorpKing> hi sub[t]rnl! ;)
<sub[t]rnl> heyo
<ardchoille> Shinha: There's a spanish channel if you are interested
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sourcemaker> Shinha: which kind of programming language do you want to learn?
<Shinha> But i want opinions of english programmers :P
<ScorpKing> Shinha: one sec.. i'm getting links for you
<Shinha> For software
<Shinha> no webs
<sourcemaker> Shinha: gui applications?
<ardchoille> Shinha: There are lots of options: C/C++, Java, Python, Perl, and more
<sourcemaker> Shinha: Java is easy to learn... :-)
<sub[t]rnl> Ruby is fun and easy as well
<sourcemaker> Shinha: but Java is not often used in linux
<Shinha> What do you recommend?
<Shinha> Yes
<Shinha> GUI
<sscano> ////
<ScorpKing> Shinha: i recomend this - http://mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html and use kdevelop for an IDE
<level1> can somebody repost the X error I posted a few minutes ago?  other wise I'll lose it forever and I need it for debugging
<level1> are there archives of this chat?
<level1> !archives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> anybody tested kstreamripper?
<level1> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<ScorpKing> [23:20] <level1_> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<level1> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<ardchoille> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sscano> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<ardchoille> level1: ^^
<sscano> /
<Shinha> Thanks
<sourcemaker> kstreamripper users?
<sscano> dfsf
<niklauz> hello
<niklauz> i need help, i think my apt-get got broken somehow, I just re-installed gutsy and am getting this message when i try to apt-get upgrade...
<phoenix__> adress please thank you  #chez-moi
<Shinha> Bye
<niklauz> here are the details
<niklauz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47040/
<ardchoille> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<niklauz> mkay, i'll give it a shot
<KaTet> Hi, ich hab da ne Frage zu xorg.conf. Nach dem Booten laden ich im Ammeldefenster von Gusty. Bildschirm (17" CRT) zeigt wie gewünscht 85Hz an. Dann nach dem Einloggen und starten von KDE springt die Darstellung um auf 75Hz. Gibt's denn außer /etc/X11/xorg.conf noch benutzerabhängige Xserver Konfig-Dateien?
<ardchoille> !de | KaTet
<ubotu> KaTet: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<level1> umm, aptitude is trying and failing to resolve some dependency issues for some kde4 components from gutsy-backports that I don't need; apparently the files are not configured; how can I tell aptitude to just delete them?
<level1> the packages refuse to configure beacuse of dependency issues
<KaTet> Sorry for posting in german.
<KaTet> Ok, now in english. I wonder why the CRTs frequency is switching back from 85Hz (Gusty login screen) to 75Hz after login an starting kde. Are there any other user dependent config files for xserver than xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<sourcemaker> Linux is best ever:-)
<Minataku> KDE does lots of stupid crap
<Minataku> It's probably changing the resolution itself for some dumb reason
<Minataku> Try xrandr
<Minataku> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Who deleted that?
<Minataku> They should be released from the project for that
<Minataku> Anyway
<Minataku> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Minataku> It's optional for some stupid reason, and there used to be a guide on how to use it, but some meathead deleted it
<Minataku> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<level1> !aptfix
<Minataku> That might have info, the second part
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Minataku> I THINK that xrandr can change refresh
<level1> !apt broken packages?
<KaTet> Ok, what does xrandr tell me?
<Minataku> If packages are broken, you can try to add dummy packages, preferably compile what needs to be done yourself
<Minataku> KaTet: xrandr is a tool to change the screenmode
<KaTet> I think I've to read man page.
<Minataku> That'd be the best option
<KaTet> But bakc to the config files. xorg.conf is the only place to configre xserve, is this right?
<Minataku> I haven't used xrandr in ages
<Minataku> Right, but applications can change the screen mode at will
<Minataku> Like games that grab the display and switch to full screen
<Minataku> These are allowed to alter screen modes
<KaTet> So, in my case kde is the application that changes it, right?
<Minataku> It would seem so
<Minataku> Why, I don't know
<Minataku> KDE does some stupid things, and I try not to think about why stupid things are done, usually because the reason is stupid
<Minataku> lol
<KaTet> Where is the file where kde has it's configuration about that?
<fenderbender> Hi all, can someone please give me a download script (can it be done from adept?) with the current state of your packages?
<fenderbender> The bigger the number of packages, the better.
<fenderbender> I don't have an internet connection at home, so am looking to download as much as i can while i am at work.
<fenderbender> anyone?
<fdoving> fenderbender: as in update your off-line box from the online one?
<fenderbender> no update my offline box from a windows box :(
<fenderbender> I cannot install linux at work, obviously
<fenderbender> wish if there were an online app that'd do just that, specify ARCH, packages and hardware, which'll then take all of it to generate a download script
<fdoving> fenderbender: is your gutsy at home the final gutsy install?
<fdoving> fenderbender: there is a app that can do almost that. apt-zip
<fdoving> but it needs to be installed on the offline computer.
<fenderbender> fdoving: i am running feisty. i've got the gutsy gibbon cd.
<fdoving> to make a list of urls to download.
<fenderbender> fdoving: yeah, i used to do that with synaptic. either way, its not inconvenient. what i am trying to figure out is how to get most of the typical packages while i am at work.
<fdoving> fenderbender: if you just want gutsy updates, then you can fetch the complete gutsy-updates and gutsy-security repos.
<fenderbender> oh. that sounds useful.
<neur1> what's the app to change adjust the splash screen?
<ScorpKing> which splash screen?
<fdoving> fenderbender: want me to make a urllist of files to download? both archives?
<neur1> the one when you boot up . . .
<ScorpKing> ah. usplash
<ScorpKing> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ScorpKing> good luck
<neur1> thanks!
<ScorpKing> yw :)
 * ScorpKing looks at his custom usplash and grin..
<nicandro> hi, is there a chance to find drivers for "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0766:0001 Jess-Link Products Co., Ltd" ?
<ScorpKing> on google maybe
<wpk> nicandro: and what it is?
<ScorpKing> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nicandro> it's a sata external usb hd
<nicandro> wpk:
<darkenedcorridor> so is kubuntu really not going to have compiz fusion?
<wpk> nicandro: tried usb-storage?
<wpk> generic driver?
<ScorpKing> !compiz | darkenedcorridor
<ubotu> darkenedcorridor: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<darkenedcorridor> thanks
<nicandro> wpk: is it a cmmand ?
<wpk> nicandro: modprobe usb-storage
<wpk> nicandro: maybe it's already attached?
<wpk> (probably is)
<deminemi> is there a bash help channel ?
<wpk> and modprobe sd-mod
<ScorpKing> deminemi: #bash
<fdoving> deminemi: yes, #bash, is your question advanced? we might be able to help here too.
<deminemi> ScorpKing: thanks
<deminemi> it is fairly simple, i am wondering if it is possible to have a userspace bash program run itself as superuser
<nicandro> wpk: thnks, let's try
<LjL> hm?
<deminemi> IE could i set it as executable, click it from my desktop, and have it insert a kernel module into the kernel
<ScorpKing> deminemi: like sudo <script/program> ?
<wpk> deminemi: you probably don't want to do it
<ScorpKing> deminemi: oh. yes you can.
<deminemi> that would work i think
<wpk> (insert a module)
<wpk> (by clicking an icon on your desktop)
<ScorpKing> deminemi: to insert a module add the module name in /etc/modules
<deminemi> well i want it to insert a kernel module, create a /dev node, and chmod it so i can access it
<wpk> deminemi: it should be done by udev
<LjL> deminemi, make it kdesudo, so it will show you a dialog. sudo from an icon won't work
<wpk> automatically
<nicandro> wpk: tried with usb-storage, but it doesn't work
<nicandro> (the device was already attached....)
<wpk> nicandro: how are you telling that it doesn't work?
<deminemi> but if i am modifying the kernel module and it needs to be reloaded, how could that be done without a rmmod/insmod ?
<wpk> how modifying?
<nicandro> wpk: when i detach it and attach it again, it shows a popup  ("open the device") but after pressing "ok" it doesn't mount it
<deminemi> adding and removing things, mostly i am messing with the IOCTL of a driver i am working on
<wpk> try to mount it manually?
<wpk> sudo mount /dev/sdsomething /mnt
<ScorpKing> deminemi: so you change the module and then test it and go back to do more changing?
<deminemi> basically, yeah
<batis> can i add some php code with original colors to an openOffice file??
<ScorpKing> oh ok. a desktop icon will save time then
<deminemi> but is it possible to have that icon removing and inserting the modules ? i've never really worked with bash before
<ScorpKing> deminemi: yes it is. no need to do it with bash
<deminemi> any chance you could point me in the direction of another way to do it ? or maybe a site with a tutorial ?
<ScorpKing> deminemi: i'll paste an example just now. one sec..
<ScorpKing> !paste > ScorpKing
<deminemi> that showed on my screen as "!paste > ScorpKing" :-\
<ScorpKing> i'm still busy. :P one sec..
<airam> helloooooooooooooo
<deminemi> okies :)
<johnny_> I used this and it is asking for supervisor pass..dpkg --configure -a  whats the real command..thanks
<johnny_> adept wont let me get any packages. how to fix...fresh install.
<deminemi> what error does it give you ?
<johnny_> dpkg --configure -a
<deminemi> and you don't have the superuser password ?
<Mistical> hi there
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<johnny_> i used my normal pass and it wont work
<johnny_> ah thanks let me try
<ScorpKing> deminemi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47047/ - make a file called InsMod or something on your Desktop and put that in there. It will give you an idea of what to do
<Mistical> a small question, I'm setting up compiz-fusion, it's mostly working alright. But a couple of settings I make are automaticly changed back. For instance the general option click to raise, it keeps disabling it. How do I make that option stick?
<deminemi> awesome, thanks for the help
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<johnny_> that was the 1..thanks.
<deminemi> does this need to be in the same folder as the kernel module ?
<deminemi> or can i put a complete path from its' current location ?
<EnsGabe> kdesktop doesn't want to change wallpapers around.  I've tried killing and restarting kdesktop, but that didn't help.  What else can I do?
<ScorpKing> deminemi: you can put /path/to/module instead of <modulename>
<deminemi> kk, thanks again :)
<BluesKaj> EnsGabe, k-menu/system settings/desktop/background
<Mistical> a small question, I'm setting up compiz-fusion, it's mostly working alright. But a couple of settings I make are automaticly changed back. For instance the general option click to raise, it keeps disabling it. How do I make that option stick?
<EnsGabe> BluesKaj: that dialog isn't working
<batis> can i add some php code with original colors to an openOffice file??
<BluesKaj> EnsGabe, it's not a dialog...use the kmenu then system settings , then click desktop, then background
<genii> Anything simple (even CLI) to make some still jpg shots into a short footage?
<EnsGabe> BluesKaj: I'm doing that, and it's doing nothing
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: is your background picture not changing?
<EnsGabe> mcrandello: That is correct
<mcrandello> there's a file you need to delete, I'm trying to find the bug report from when I had that same issue
<BluesKaj> puzzling ...
<nicandro> wpk: thnks, it works
<Tm_T> hi kids
<BluesKaj> hmm, i'm beginning to think the 64bit version isn't clunky afterall :)
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> should not be
 * genii clunks along on i386
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hi :)
<mcrandello> EnsGabe, BluesKaj I'm not having too much luck here with the google, still looking
<kijutsu> Kubuntu keeps screwing up my system clock.  Everytime I boot into windows it's off by several hours.  How do I fix Kubuntu to accept the clock from the BIOS as default time?
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: try this from a konsole window "mv .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc-oopsie"
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, genii , EnsGabe has  a strange problem ...when trying ,his desktop background won't change in system settings/desktop/background
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: and then log out of kde and back in
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm actually having same issue
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: something is drawing on top of it then? like nauutilus
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: if that one doesn't work then move it back by reversing those two file lines in the command
<genii> I'm stuck with default KDE blue for now
<EnsGabe> mcrandello: that did the trick!
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: did you upgrade kde?
<EnsGabe> Not since I was last able to change the desktop
<BluesKaj> hmm , I'm using a nice pic the wife took at 6AM on july 1st of the front yard in it's greenery ...just remind me that winter will end eventually :)
<genii> It started for me after my buddy installed some poker app thru WINE
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: odd, for me it happened when I upgraded within 3.x
<EnsGabe> Actually, I installed the kde4 rc packages, but they have their own separate config directory
<mcrandello> EnsGabe: you'll probably need to go over your desktop settings, but pretty much the file get's corrupted, or in my case there was a setting that caused the newer kde version to crap the bed.
<mcrandello> s/get's/gets
<kub^> noob question, how do i bring an interface up/down? :)
<BluesKaj> well genii, maybe mcrandello's fix will work for you too
<mcrandello> kub^: from the console? ifconfig ethx up/down
<genii> I think I'll stick with what I have. I hate having to reset all my prefs
<kub^> thank you :)
<NickPresta> kub^, `ifconfig ethX up`. More info: `man ifconfig`
<mcrandello> kub^: also perhaps ifup ethx or ifdown, I don't know if those come standard but I have them here
<kub^> thanks, will that renew my ip also if on dhcp?
<Tm_T> porno: mind to change nick?
<mcrandello> genii: it may be possible to fix it by removing all the lines related to the bg image in that file to fix it but I always go for the clean-slate-scorched-earth policy when it comes to config files hosing things
<genii> heh
<genii> btw found answer to my earlier q , the answer:  mencoder -mf on:w=800:h=600:fps=25 -ovc divx4 -o output.avi \*.jpg
<porno> k
<ScorpKing> !raid > ScorpKing
<mcrandello> anyone using virtualbox seamless? I was looking at the writeup on the forums and was wondering if doing the vrdp thing would work any better in kubuntu that just selecting the seamless menu from vbox
<mcrandello> the guide is a lot of words however, which intimidates me
<BluesKaj> BTW folks, I found a neat script for recoding/converting to dvd,ipod,mpeg ..it's ffmpegmenu , here : http://fosswire.com/2007/11/27/ffmpegmenu-transcode-videos-from-your-file-manager/
<ScorpKing> what happened to the raid option in the alternate install cd? :(
<kawa> ciao
<devinus> so
<devinus> i have knetworkmanager running
<devinus> but it doesn't list my wireless networks
<devinus> but i'm freaking connected!
<devinus> what's up?
<devinus> :(
<sp3c> no, just that the Zend guy is onsite, and I thought sean was home18:51:53kb314159  ohohyeah but today wasnt really intended to turn into a workig meeting... we're gonna do a whole big week of training and working sessions18:52:35Jentoo Troll  oh cool18:53:05kb314159  yeah... mike, eric and the guy ed were really just fscking around seeng what Zend Studio could do (the developer tool) and they took sean's shit that he already did and it plu
<sp3c> :57kb314159  yeah manreally cool shit
<CrocoJet> exist some type log file of installation and update process in kubuntu ?
<sp3c> whoops  ignore... sorry
<CrocoJet> if yes .. where I can find ?
<tsilalah> CrocoJet: do you mean dpkg ? there is one in /var/log/dpkg.log
<sp3c> I installed Kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop.  Everything was alright, until I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.  I didn't like it..  so tried to unistall it... that didn't go well, driver didn't clean itself up well.  So eventually I got rid of it... but I think I ended up doing a fresh kernel module install (not exactly sure what I did). Anyways, I lost some of my kernel modules..  vmware, soundcard, wireless card..   I got vmware back..
<sp3c> pt I could run to get back all the other drivers ?   i.e. like right after I did my install ?
<CrocoJet> what is the meaning "status half-installed flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12" ?
<CrocoJet> half-installed ?
#kubuntu 2007-12-06
<tsilalah> it breaks in the middle of installation, normally due to dependency
<tsilalah> i'm probably wrong, i see there are several half-install but it actually successful
<kerry> hello
<kerry> where do i find the deb's files on my pc
<kerry> ?
<tsilalah> CrocoJet: the way i see it half-install exactly means that (half install) if there is another line which says installed than it is done
<nosrednaekim> kerry: /var/cache/apt/archives
<kerry> nosrednaekim: ...i download from adept but what i download not there
<nosrednaekim> kerry: you need to tell adept to keep all downloaded packages.
<kerry> nosrednaekim: how?
<endofnite> guys is it possible to run different wallpapers from a compiz cube in kubuntu?
<CrocoJet> back
<CrocoJet> tsilalah, and why is half-installed ?
<CrocoJet> (lol)
<nosrednaekim> kerry: edit your /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove file.
<Hua_Zhuang> Hello, my name is Hua Zhuang.
<CrocoJet> hi Hua Zhuang
<nosrednaekim> hello
<julian_> bggfg
<kerry> nosrednaekim: how
<Hua_Zhuang> After much Feng shui deliberation, I have chosen Kubuntu as I think it will bring me closer to the monetary prominence of Western people. I find the philosophy behind Ubuntu to be compatible with my Feng shui discipline that I abscribe to.
<tsilalah> if it is half-installed but no line that says installed, that means the installation breaks in the middle, could be because of dependency
<CrocoJet> Hua_Zhuang, what ????
<Hua_Zhuang> It is my hope that Kubuntu will be as good as Ubuntu at maximizing (American spelling) Qi (flow of energy).
<CrocoJet> "bring me closer to the monetary prominence of Western people" .. you are kidding
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Hua_Zhuang> :(
<LjL> nosrednaekim: what?
<Hua_Zhuang> I am not a troll. :\
 * endofnite bows to Huas enlightened wisdom
<LjL> uuuh
<PriceChild> Hua_Zhuang, noone suggested as such.
<nosrednaekim> LjL.... Hua_Zhuang....
<CrocoJet> Hua_Zhuang, where are you from ?
<CrocoJet> China ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | CrocoJet
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> CrocoJet: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild: guilty concience :D
<Hua_Zhuang> I am from The People's Republic.
<shinkamui> this is a damn shame
<shinkamui> I almost got kubuntu working perfectly with my UX280
<Hua_Zhuang> I emmigrated away to seek American/Western benefits.
<nosrednaekim> shinkamui: and what is that?
<LjL> !ot | 2
<ubotu> 2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Hua_Zhuang> Yes.
<shinkamui> but since I can't get the dualpoint stick to stop clickdragging, Its not useable
<shinkamui> :(
<Hua_Zhuang> What is UX280?
<Hua_Zhuang> CrocoJet: Yes.
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CrocoJet> !language
<Hua_Zhuang> I need a window manager that maximizes the Feng shui compatibility (essential Qi)
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hua_Zhuang> Language?
<Hua_Zhuang> CrocoJet: Feng shui (sorry to be offtopic) is a discipline/guidlines of how to live.
<skyfalcon866> why do i get this
<skyfalcon866> libqt4-dev:
<skyfalcon866>   Depends: libqt4-core (=4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<skyfalcon866>   Depends: libqt4-gui (=4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<ScorpKing> !paste > skyfalcon866
<endofnite> guys is it possible to run different wallpapers from a compiz cube in kubuntu?
<NickPresta> endofnite, if you don't get an answer here, #compiz-fusion should be able to help.
<Hua_Zhuang> endofnite: I want a Feng shui wallpaper.
<endofnite> I have stumped them there :P
<endofnite> they are answering for gnome but I prefer kde :P
<endofnite> I already have a workaround for gnome
<NickPresta> endofnite, you want a different wallpaper for each cube face?
<endofnite> correct
<NickPresta> Are we talking about the Cube Cap or each virtual "desktop" have it's own background? I am pretty sure the former is possible in CF. It was in Beryl
<endofnite> well I know in kde each virtual desktop can have its own background
<endofnite> but I can't get the cube to have different backgrounds
<NickPresta> endofnite, what about adding Background Images to the "Background Images" section in the Desktop Cube setting area?
<eVipere> Does anyone know how to remove a device from an mdadm array, when the device is not physically present?
<endofnite> where is that area nick
<NickPresta> endofnite, in the main settings area (listing all the various plugins) click on Desktop Cube. Then click on Appearance
<eVipere> :(  No one has mdadm experience then
<pteague> how much experience?
<eVipere> Enough to tell me how to remove a device from the md array
<endofnite> nick: I don't have that option in my version which is gutsy native
<eVipere> even if the device is not physically attached to the PC anymore.
<endofnite> your filter "appearance does not match any items
<compbrain> endofnite: mdadm remove or the like?
<wii> stdin:  :O
<wii> Tm_T: :O
<compbrain> er, eVipere same answer
<NickPresta> endofnite, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/compizcube
<wii> T_T
<eVipere> remove would be my guess too, but /dev/sda1 doesn't exist, as the drive spazzes the whole sytem when attached.
<LjL> wii: :D :D :D :D
<compbrain> eVipere: mdadm --set-faulty perhaps
<eVipere> So mdadm --remove /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 doesn't work.
<eVipere> --set-faulty doesn't work, it keeps complaining about cannot find device.
<endofnite> yup nick you have different version
<endofnite> of ccsm
<endofnite> what version is that perchance
<endofnite> mine is ccsm-0.5.2.
<NickPresta> endofnite, $ compiz --version: compiz 0.6.3
<endofnite> damn you are happening
<endofnite> lolz
<compbrain> eVipere: What does mdadm think about itself, (ie, mdadm --examine)
<endofnite> tried compiling that yesterday with errors
<endofnite> maybe you can help me with those lolz :P
<compbrain> rather, --detail
<eVipere> Just No Superblock found for --examine.
<Hua_Zhuang> #@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null#@$#$#@$#@@: Null
<eVipere> Oh, for detail, it gives a listing of 1 clean, degraded.  1 device present, 1 removed.
<Hua_Zhuang> Stupid onscreen keyboard.
<pteague> so when is kubuntu gutsy going to be ready?
<endofnite> it is ready
<endofnite> im running it
<endofnite> lolz
<NickPresta> endofnite, i got that version of compiz from the repos. I only have Opera, backports, *verse and Canonical repos. It should be in there
<endofnite> really
<sp3c> I installed Kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop.  Everything was alright, until I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.  I didn't like it..  so tried to unistall it... that didn't go well, driver didn't clean itself up well.  So eventually I got rid of it... but I think I ended up doing a fresh kernel module install (not exactly sure what I did). Anyways, I lost some of my kernel modules..  vmware, soundcard, wireless card..   I got vmware back..
<sp3c> pt I could run to get back all the other drivers ?   i.e. like right after I did my install ?
<NickPresta> pteague, kubuntu gutsy is ready
<Hua_Zhuang> # ?????????????????????
<Hua_Zhuang> # ?????????????????????
<Hua_Zhuang> # ???????????????????
<Hua_Zhuang> # ???????????????????
<endofnite> can you give me a screenie of your repos
<endofnite> nick please
<Hua_Zhuang> hmm
<Hua_Zhuang> Not working.
<compbrain> eVipere: Out of curiosity, why are you wanting to remove the device, I assume eventually you will add it back?
<endofnite> I wonder if it's the verse
<endofnite> don't think I have the verse
<eVipere> compbrain: When I get another drive, yeah, but I would like to get this system functional on just the 1 for the time being.
<pteague> NickPresta> k, was just going through the gutsyupgrades page on help.ubuntu.com & it says "when kubuntu 7.10 is officially released..."
<NickPresta> endofnite, i can upload my sources.list for you. hold one moment
<endofnite> awesome danke sehr :)
<NickPresta> endofnite, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/sources.list.txt
<endofnite> thanks so much sir
<shadowhywind> Hay all when i tried to do an upgrade yesterday apt said it couldn't. and now when ever itry to do apt or apt-get update i get Encountered a section with no Package: header Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<fungos> I just installed 7.10 and nvidia drivers. but my X gives error API mismatch.. what should I install to it work?
<shadowhywind> you need to remove nv from the restricted modules, let me see if i can find my directions
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: run a apt-get update
<fungos> I used that new restricted modules manager to install the nvidia driver
<shadowhywind> fungos edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules you should see a DISABLED_MODULES="" change it DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<shadowhywind> nosrednaekim i get that error when i run apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: bad mirror?
<shadowhywind> no clue, in the middle of the update it said that it had to stop or it would do bad things
<ardchoille> Why would nv be in restricted modules? Isn't it installed with the system?
<shadowhywind> There are two version of the nvidia drives the ones that comes preinstalled and one that you can download from the repo's/nvidia website.
<fungos> and I need to uninstall and install again nvidia?
<shadowhywind> the one that comes preinstalled doesn't do opengl *to my knowledge*
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: Oh, ok, I thought that was the diff between "nv" and "nvidia". My bad.
<shadowhywind> have you installed the repo version or the website?
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: Right, you need nvidia for OpenGL
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: I think it is..
<shadowhywind> there is a difference between nv and nvidia, nv i believe is the preinstalled version
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: I simply did: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nlvidia-glx-config enable
<ardchoille> And they were ready to go
<fungos> shadowhywind: I dont know which I installed. It was using restricted-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> fungos: did you try any other methods for installing the nvidia drivers previously?
<fungos> no, It worked with 7.04.. but 7.10 just hangs
<ardchoille> fungos: restricted-manager installs nvidia, the nv driver ships with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> fungos: what worked with 7.04, and what hangs in 7.10
<ardchoille> I bet it's that restricted-manager
<shadowhywind> also my problem is apparently my apt's cache is too small to handle all of the packages
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: I have NEVER heard of a problem with restricted-manager.
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: I've seen many bugs caused by it
<nosrednaekim> ussually its got to do with automatix or such
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: really?hmm
<ardchoille> fungos: You didn't use automatix did you?
<nosrednaekim> not going to say you are wrong..
<awag> anyone know any good channels for help with java programming?
<fungos> API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel modules has the version 1.0-9631, but this X modules has the version 1.0-9639. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Reading the bugs is what prompted me to use the cli install method instead of the restricted-manager. Worked great in cli, but the restricted-manager caused problems on 8 of my boxes
<fungos> ardchoille: nope
<nosrednaekim> fungos: open up adept and search for "nvidia" and tell us which ones are installed
<fungos> nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common only
<Tailsfan> Hello, Does Kubuntu come with the packages needed to install opera
<nosrednaekim> Tailsfan: yes, it should
<Tailsfan> OK
<nosrednaekim> Tailsfan: at least they are in the repositories
<nosrednaekim> fungos: ok
<Tailsfan> Yeah, but I can't use Konqueror to access my net
<Tailsfan> Earthlink has a prob with Konqueror
<fungos> another box with nvidia here, has only nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common ... I will try that
<nosrednaekim> fungos: worth a shot I guess.
<sp3c> Fungos, I had that same issue.. after installing nvidia's driver.. then trying to remove, and go back to the driver provided by kubuntu
<sp3c> I eventually fixed it...   but I think I ended up replacing my Kernel modules.. cause drivers for my wireless card and sound card are now missing
<sp3c> which is why I am here, is there some script I can run, to autodetect what drivers I need, and get the installed...   i.e. like the installer did ?
<fungos> Ok, im trying nvidia-glx-new now..  then I try to uninstall it .. I really think that there is missing something with the kernel.. or kernel-headers or kernel-sources .. dont know
<nosrednaekim> fungos: I'm not an nvidia user... sorry..
<nosrednaekim> sp3c: should automatically happen.
<ardchoille> fungos: Try this to see if the modules are installed: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep -i installed
<sp3c> nosrednaekim...  Yeah..   I did something bad...  alsa shows no sound devices
<nosrednaekim> sp3c: install an older kernel
<fungos> just show: 2.6.20.5-15.20
<sp3c> I believe the kernel I am at, was working fine..  before my little nvidia adventure... 2.6.22-14
<fungos> the other box mine has kernel 2.6.22.14-generic
<ardchoille> fungos: Ok, that's what I was wondering
<fungos> should I update the kernel?
<nosrednaekim> fungos: yeah... install the -14 kernel
<sp3c> if I try to reinstall my kernel..  would that help ?
<Tailsfan> Is there anyway to get opera for Kubuntu while on Windows
<nosrednaekim> Tailsfan: download the static binary from the OPera site
<endofnite> NickPresta: you still there?
<endofnite> are you running 386?
<NickPresta> endofnite, yes, to both
<endofnite> hmm cos all I got upgraded with your repos is wine
<endofnite> :/
<NickPresta> endofnite, how did you check the version for ccsm?
<endofnite> probably they don't have builds im guessing for my amd64
<endofnite> did an slocate
<endofnite> updatedb &
<endofnite> then sudo slocate
<endofnite> if you are unfamiliar with that
<fungos> weird .. 2.6.22 alredy is installed.. maybe grub isnt updated
<endofnite> im sure there are other ways
<NickPresta> endofnite, I know how to get ccsm. I'm asking how you found the version. Clicking on "about ccsm" inside the manager doesn't reveal the version number
<the-erm> I just updated firefox today, and a few other things ... something is seriously wrong with it.
<NickPresta> endofnite, nevermind. I checked the python files. I have ccsm version 0.5.2.
<endofnite> not according to your screenshot
<endofnite> or wait
<endofnite> you said you had
<endofnite> endofnite, $ compiz --version: compiz 0.6.3
<endofnite> hmm
<endofnite> my version says the same
<endofnite> and the same ccsm
<NickPresta> endofnite, hmm. I don't know what to tell you. You had the Desktop Cube setting area, don't you?
<endofnite> sigh I sure do
 * endofnite slaps himself repeatedly with a wet penguin
<NickPresta> endofnite, open that area and click on Appearance :)
<endofnite> ya im looking at it
<endofnite> at least you helped me update wine \0/
<fungos> now it cant finde nvidia.ko !
<fungos> error: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko no such file.
<crimsun> install the relevant l-r-m package
<rakyr> what's the best password manager?  is kwalletmanager ok?  i guess the only way to know is to try to crack my own password with some software
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> I'm trying to setup my partitions. I have a 100GB hard drive. / 200MiB  /boot 100 MiB  /swap 3GiB /var 2GiB /tmp 2 GiB /usr 10 GiB /home 75.87 GiB   How are those numbers?
<nosrednaekim> SpookyET: you really don't need all of those partitions
<nosrednaekim>  /home /  swap and /var are ussually good enough
<jembouge> Hi there!
<jembouge> good morning (2.40am at my place)
<jembouge> is anybody here?
<SR-latch> 3:38 here :)
<r0y4l> any ideas why my openoffice isn't starting? "WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..."
<jembouge> just a question I was just wondering :
<jembouge> I just mounted an external hard drive
<jembouge> and I changed the owner of its files to.. say "lambda"
<jembouge> question is :
<adamonline45> Hi.  What do I have to do to access windows shares?
<jembouge> files in konqueror are still said to be owned by root
<jembouge> although the "lambda" user can do anything to them
<jembouge> any idea how it works?  (I mean it's all fine in my case, that's what I wanted, but just wondering why it says root and not lambda)
<jembouge> admonline45: to access
<SR-latch> chown maybe?
<SR-latch> not sure
<jembouge> nothing if you've just installed kubuntu
<jembouge> type in your file browser "smb://xxx.xx.xxx.xx"
<kgx> anyone here from the UK? any ideas how what income tax rate do expats pay? couldnt find it on the hmrc website
<jembouge> where xxx.xx.xxx.xx is an IP address of the computer you want to get your file from
<refreshrate> anybody have a crt monitor and cant get their refresh rate to set with nvidia driver?
<jembouge> SR-latch : that's what I did to have the owner changed to lambda
<jembouge> now lambda can use it as if it were its own files
<jembouge> however, these files are still marked to be owned by root
<adamonline45> jembouge: Is that for me?  I'll give that a shot; but what do I ahve to do to see it in Dolphin?
<SR-latch> <jembouge> have you tried changing group access also?
<jembouge> adamonline45: yes, for you :)
<jembouge> adamonline45: I don't know much about dolphin, I don't like the interface
<jembouge> adamonline45: but maybe you could just create a bookmark or something
<jembouge> adamonline45: there's probably a way to have your remote computer shown in the left list (if my memory serves)
<jembouge> adamonline45 : just by dragging something to it
<SR-latch> yes there is one called network
<jembouge> SR-latch: no, should I ?
<SR-latch> <jembouge> i am not sure but things could be messed up if for example the user belong to adiffrent group than the one owning the file if my memory serves me well
<jembouge> SR-latch: well I've just tried, hasn't changed anything.
<SR-latch> <jembouge> hmmm
<jembouge> SR-latch: but that's fine.... you know what? I haven't even thought about the rwx stuff! Let's give it a look...
<jembouge> yah, it says it's root, but anyone can do anything
<jembouge> ...
<jembouge> not sure that's good :p
<SR-latch> <jembouge> weird
<SR-latch> <jembouge> and dangerous i would add
<jembouge> indeed... by chance this is only my stuff at home, and not some work computer
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is it true that Kubuntu Kills Laptpo Batteries?
<nosrednaekim> Tailsfan: no
<NickPresta> Tailsfan, I don't think so. I usually get better battery life when in "Laptop Mode" in Kubuntu versus XP
<SR-latch> <jembouge> if you ls -al in the folder what is the result?
<Tailsfan> how do I enable laptop mode? or is it enabled automatically?
<jembouge> Tailsfan: mine works longer with kubuntu than it used to before... but for only 5 minutes approximately :D
<jembouge> (I had winXP before)
<Tailsfan> I have XP now
<SR-latch> <jembouge> the last 3 specifically
<Tailsfan> I'm using the Live CD right now
<jembouge> SR-latch: trying it now...
<NickPresta> Tailsfan, in System Settings, you should have a Power Control module, I believe. It should look like this: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/images/C/kubuntu-powercontrol-laptopbattery.png
<Tailsfan> I'm actually trying to get recordmydesktop right now
<adamonline45> In Dolphin, I click Samba shares and I can see mshome, but when I click on mshome it says 'loading directory, 0%' at the bottom, and it's not doing anything.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jembouge> SR-latch: all is root, and it returns the RECYCLER and System Volume Information (XP stuff, that's NTFS stuff I forgot to tell)
<Radio01> My new look.  file:///home/johnny/snapshot1.png
<jembouge> Radio01: not sure we'll be able to see it :p
<adamonline45> Radio01: Is that supposed to be a link?
<Radio01> I think..
<jembouge> adamonline45: talking about Radio01's address, yes, but that's a "local" address
<NickPresta> Radio01, "The file or folder /home/johnny/snapshot1.png does not exist." =D You have to upload it somewhere.
<SR-latch> <jembouge> maybe its something with NTFS i am not sure
<Radio01> ah ok
<Tailsfan> Has anyone had any luck Running WoW in Kubuntu?
<jembouge> Tailsfan, never tried
<SR-latch> <Tailsfan> with wine
<Radio01> i thought it attatchment   guess not
<SR-latch> <Tailsfan> its possible
<SR-latch> <Tailsfan> but has a lower framerate
<jembouge> is wine good enough to do that now? Well it certainly improved since last time I heard of it then... good job developpers
<SR-latch> <Tailsfan> yup its very good right now :)
 * Tailsfan wishes Kubuntu comes with games
<NickPresta> Tailsfan, they're only a "sudo apt-get install" away :)
<SR-latch> <jembouge> yup its very good right now :)
<jembouge> SR-latch: I think that's the thing too...
<jembouge> * thinks Tailsfan will have to install Kubuntu to play games :p
<Tailsfan> I know
<SR-latch> <jembouge> id software has a linux installer for quake wars
<SR-latch> <jembouge> though you still got to buy the game ;)
<jembouge> SR-latch: yet I somehow feel reluctant about using it (wine). I believe we have all we need already without needing windows software
<Tailsfan> Yeah, but I play WoW, not ET: QW
<SR-latch> <jembouge> i know, it sucks badly that most software houses built their games in windows
<SR-latch> <jembouge> they rarely port them to linux
<NickPresta> Tailsfan, you could always ask Blizzard to allow us to make binary versions of WoW for mass distribution to users of the APT/DPKG system :)
<Tailsfan> True
<Tailsfan> WoW and BC are Win/Mac only
<SR-latch> hahahhahaha
<jembouge> SR-latch: yeah I saw it all (QuakeWars and others), I went through a lot of the games to test and see what is done today, and was well surprised in fact
<SR-latch> sudo apt-get wow!
<Tailsfan> Believe me I know, I have the Battle Chest from it
<jembouge> unfortunately my damn old computer's not so good at graphics
<Tailsfan> Nor is mine apparently
<SR-latch> same here
<Tailsfan> I had to set all graphics to low
<Tailsfan> and it run around 30-50 fps
 * Tailsfan also hates Earthlink
<jembouge> all I play now is Frozen Bubble :D
<SR-latch> hehehhehe
<Tailsfan> Frozen Bubble = Bubble Bobble
<SR-latch> gotta go to sleep guys
<Tailsfan> I lik ethat game
<jembouge> lol
<SR-latch> 4:11 here :)
<SR-latch> gnite
<Tailsfan> Night *gives him a night cap*
<jembouge> me too, 3h11 here
<jembouge> cheers
<SR-latch> wanking
<jembouge> OMG!!!!   milfhunter :D
<Tailsfan> Earthlink's Internet at nights s**k
<jembouge> what's Earthlink?
<jembouge> an ISP ?
<Tailsfan> Yeah
<jembouge> where do you live?
<Tailsfan> I also got my Kubuntu Shipit CDs today
<Tailsfan> I ordered 1 PC 32-Bit and 1 PC 64-Bit
<jembouge> good for the CDs, how long to come?
<Tailsfan> I think about 4 weeks
<jembouge> that's what's written on the website, was it true for you?
<jembouge> tonight I've been trying to install kubuntu on a friend's box, but his machine couldn't read burned cds....
<jembouge> just a shame, he's so disappointed
<jembouge> he has noone else to install it on his box, and we don't meet often (every other month :p  )
<jembouge> well, leaving now
<jembouge> have all good times with Kubuntu :D
<jembouge> good night!
<adamonline45> Can we KDErs use avant window navigator?
 * genii makes a new pot of coffee for all the caffeine addicts
<Kr4t05> Okay... I'm having trouble getting a Windows-shared printer to show up in the Printer Wizard.
<Kr4t05> The printer is shared from a Windows XP system, which should be configured properly, (as I configured it myself).
<Kr4t05> But, It doesn't show up, (the computer itself doesn't even show up).
<Kr4t05> I've tried the Guest account, Anonymous, and the root account for the remote system.
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, the guest acct is usually the one that works , however go to the windows pc and check on the printer driver in printer properties and use that name for the printer
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: Yeah, I did that.
<BluesKaj> in the linux printer wizard ...setup samba too
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: I've never had to "set up" samba before. The defaults usually worked fine.
<Kr4t05> So, I set up the printer using the information from the Windows machine.
<Kr4t05> I sent it a job, and in the System Setttings window, it says "Processing"
<michael_> shalom folks
<Kr4t05> Oh, now it says "Held"
<rudd-o> hello gents, quick question: how do I get a device which normally does NOT SHOW up on the media:/ kioslave, to show up there so the user can mount unmount and the dialog box of device insertion appears?
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, samba will open the line to the pc and see it , then cups will see it as well when you run the printer wizard
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: Well, obviously.
<Kr4t05> It's worked before, in Fiesty, Edgy and Dapper.
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, does the pc workgroup show up if you type smb:/ in the konq addressbar ?
<Kr4t05> Yes.
<Kr4t05> MSHOME shows up.
<Kr4t05> Should I click it?
<Kr4t05> I click it: Timeout on server MSHOME
<Kr4t05> As if anyone here would care, I'm honestly expecting someone to tell me to install Ubuntu on the other system. >>
<Radio01> ya get a new drive..
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, and you've shared the printer on the windows pc ?...sorry if I'm stating the obvious but I'm just trying to cover all the bases
<Radio01> Ok, who's taking me to dinner?
<BluesKaj> and make sure the windows pc is booted up
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: Yep.
<Kr4t05> Yes.
<BluesKaj> but you don't see a workgroup?
<BluesKaj> with the linux pc
<Kr4t05> I see a workgroup, but if I click it, it errors out.
<Kr4t05> And says something about timing out.
<BluesKaj> my setup shows a workgroup and mshome in konq
<Kr4t05> my setup show mshome, and nothing else.
<Kr4t05> "MSHOME" is the workgroup.
<LimCore> how to set which user can use su or sudo with OWN password to become root
<BluesKaj> timing out , that's cuz it's looking but can't find the windows pc
<Kr4t05> LimCore: Add the user to the sudo/sudoers group. (Not sure which.)
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: Yeah.
<Kr4t05> Which doesn't make sense.
<Kr4t05> Because the Windows PC is on a configured to share the printer.
<BluesKaj> can the windows pc see your linuxbox?
<Kr4t05> Dunno, I don't have anything shared on this machine.
<BluesKaj> ok
<dmcglone> hiya all
<NickPresta> hi, dmcglone
<dmcglone> hey Nick
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, did you setup the foomatic or whatever driver in the wizard , sometimes ppl forget that step
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: Yes, I did.
<BluesKaj> pk
<BluesKaj> ok
<Kr4t05> It's a Lexmark z600
<Kr4t05> The driver for which I installed already.
<dmcglone> Lexmark. ewwww
<dmcglone> I never h
<dmcglone> > _______________________________________________
<dmcglone> > colug432 mailing list colug432@colug.net
<dmcglone> > http://www.colug.net/mailman/listinfo/colug432
<dmcglone> oops
<Kr4t05> Nice.
<dmcglone> I never had luck with lexmark printers
<BluesKaj> hmm lexmarks are notoriously undersupported on linux
<Kr4t05> Well, there are drivers, they were RPMs, which had to be converted to debs in the goofiest way possible.
<Kr4t05> But, it worked in Fiesty.
<adamonline45> Does anyone here have Avant working under KDE?  I just want to know if it's possible/not too painstaking...
<Kr4t05> Perhaps this is just another one of those notorious "upgrade hazards?"
<dmcglone> I'm suprised you got a lexmark to work
<Kr4t05> adamonline45: If you don't mind messing with a metric butt-ton of GTK libs, yes, it does work.
<BluesKaj> so did you run alien in gutsy to "make" the driver
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: No, It's a longer process.
<Kr4t05> Oh, wait. No...
<Kr4t05> It's a tar.gz that has RPMs inside, that are converted with alien.
<BluesKaj> wow
<Kr4t05> So, let me convert them in Gutsy.
<Kr4t05> Because, the DEBs I have now are ones I converted in Fiesty.
<Kr4t05> But, then again...
<Kr4t05> I don't see why that would be the problem.
<adamonline45> Kr4t05: Ooh, yeah... That's what I figured...  Are there any KDE-based apps like that that you know of?
<Kr4t05> Kiba-dock
<Kr4t05> It works about the same as Avant.
<Kr4t05> Some plusses, some minuses.
<Kr4t05> I used Kiba for the longest time, I only recently switched to Avant
<dmcglone> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmcglone> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, it's odd but i had some hardware probs with x86 32bit gutsy , but when I decided on 64bit , the hardware probs , disappeared ....so far anyway :)
<crackhead_25> question: i can't get my hp 3550 printer to work with kubuntu. anyone help?
<crackhead_25> it's plugged in. test page produces a blank page.
<dmcglone> have you installed the hpijs print drivers crackhead?
<crackhead_25> dmcglone: yeah hpijs is installed
<crackhead_25> it once printed a while back. then it stopped working somewhat unexpectedly one day. i dont knwo why
<dmcglone> Ah well do you get any errors or anything?
<crackhead_25> nope
<dmcglone> judging by your name i'll ask, is the printer on? LOL
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, run the print wizard again ...the HP's are the most supported printers on kubuntu
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: where do i find the print wizard?
<crackhead_25> is there a commandline?
<dmcglone> need to make sure your not halucinating
<dmcglone> LOL
<BluesKaj> in system settings/printers/addprinter/class
<navetz> how do i download opera
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: im running the wizard. let you know results ina  min
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: the wizard setup appears to be working. im having success with a test print page.
<niklauz> what does a person who broke his dpkg do?
<crackhead_25> let's see. hopefully it ifnishes fine.
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, good
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj:  if this works, you rock! you too dmc! :)
<niklauz> !util-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about util-linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niklauz> !linux32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crackhead_25> awesome.. i think it worked.. ok,
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: i have a second problem now.. maybe you will know how to fix..
<crackhead_25> i have an external lacie hd, which will not mount.. it was mounting a while back, then suddenly stopped working one day too!
<crackhead_25> i know it has content and data on it, but it only shows up as an empty folder in the file explorer
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, ntfs file system ?
<crackhead_25> yes, i think it is ntfs files system
<kbrown> hey
<crackhead_25> i put ntfs-3g on, so that i could read/write to it
<crackhead_25> and it was working for a while.. then one day it just stopped..d otn know why..
<kbrown> oh  mine
<kbrown> this place is Damn good
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, i would also try ntfs-config
<crackhead_25> run that in a command line? and then what?
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: can you open a private chat room or something with me ehre? it's easier to follow? can that happen with konversation here?
<BluesKaj>  ntfs-config will give you read write permissions on the ntfs drive
<BluesKaj> but it resides in the kmenu , it's aGUI
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: im not seeing it in the kmen
<BluesKaj> however, i' havent had any reason to use it on my setup , it may be redundant
<BluesKaj> you have to install it with adept or apt
<scooter_> how do i navigate to a directory in konsole
<Dragnslcr> cd
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: installed ntfs-config.. enabled write for both internal and external.. i dont think that has any effect on things..
<scooter_> yea but like
<crackhead_25> i had write capability before..
<scooter_> i dont know how to go pasat cd /home
<crackhead_25> i just can't see the external hd data now..
<Dragnslcr> cd /home/yourname/somedir
<jmichaelx> is there any wireless adaptor that consistantly works well in *ubuntu? if there is, i sure have not found it yet.
<bazhang> jmichaelx: intel
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, yeah, it's a GUI for ntfs-3g
<scooter_> another problem
<jmichaelx> bazhang: but you can't just go out and buy an intel adaptor, can you?
<scooter_> im trying to download that flashplayer thiing
<scooter_> and it keeps saying "package not found"
<bazhang> jmichaelx: gutsy?
<scooter_> but im in the directory
<crackhead_25> BluesKaj: i installed and used it. it hasnt had any effect. it's only got two controls, it seems. two radio boxes to enable or disenable write support for internal and external drives..
<jmichaelx> bazhang: huh?
<bazhang> jmichaelx: gutsy, feisty, dapper which version of kubuntu
<jmichaelx> bazhang: ahh, sorry. i am in gutsy, unfortunately
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about bitlocker
<bazhang> jmichaelx: which card do you have/or adaptor
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i had much better luck in feisty
<BluesKaj> genii, can you add any suggestions to crackhead_25's problem with read/write to an external HDD
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i had a bcm43xx.... but had a lot of problems, so i pulled it and replaced it with an rt2500 based card
<genii> BluesKaj: Consider me an observer tonight :)
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<bazhang> jmichaelx: that would be more problems imo; the bcm are so widespread that they are well supported in gutsy now
<bazhang> genii: flood averted?
<crackhead_25> genii: i'd love your help.. this is a really stubborn problem
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i could switch back... but with open source drivers, the speed for a bcm43xx card had been limited to 11Mbps... maybe that has changed
<genii> bazhang: No, water was ankle deep. But I shutoff the main water supply and repaired the pipes etc. Huge mess
<bazhang> genii: sorry to hear it--hope things are cleared up soon
<jmichaelx> bazhang: rt2500 is generall well-supported in linux (at least that has been my impression)
<genii> crackhead_25: OK, as I understand.. your external ntfs drive ... you can see it but not write?
<crackhead_25> no, i can't see it -- just an empty folder now
<genii> BluesKaj: So much for observation
<bazhang> jmichaelx: atheros has the best imo cards--the ralink cards are open source but poorly designed
<BluesKaj> sorry genii  : (
<genii> crackhead_25: What drive did it appear before eg: /dev/sdb1 or such, not /media name
<bazhang> jmichaelx: is this an external usb adapter? or a pcmcia card or internal one
<genii> BluesKaj: It's Ok I'm just bushed
<crackhead_25> i think it was /dev/sdb1.. though i actually never saw it in /etc/config
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i have thought about buying an atheros mini-pci card.. but was worried as i have a desktop with a pci atheros card.. and it, too had problems with kubuntu... i switched to slackware on that box and have had no more issues
<jmichaelx> bazhang: th ert2500 is mini-pci
<BluesKaj> genii, din't realize you had plumbing probs ...that makes it hard to concentrate :(
<jmichaelx> the rt2500*
<bazhang> jmichaelx: that is pci-e?
<genii> BluesKaj: At work, at home now but tired :)
<genii> crackhead_25: You familiar with pastebin?
<jmichaelx> is there such a thing as mini-pcie?
<crackhead_25> yeah
<crackhead_25> ill put up the etc/config..
<crackhead_25> shall i?
<genii> crackhead_25: No
<bazhang> jmichaelx: I thought it was a very small card, smalller than pcmcia card even
<genii> crackhead_25: Please pastebin results of:  sudo fdisk -l      and also /etc/fstab   also result of command: mount
<crackhead_25> fstab i mean
<crackhead_25> yeah
<crackhead_25> k
<jmichaelx> bazhang: mini-pci is not the same as pcmcia... mini-pci cards are used in many laptops
<bazhang> jmichaelx: so it is internal then?
<jmichaelx> mini-pci cards are installed inside the laptop... yes, it is internal
<crackhead_25> genii: http://pastebin.ca/807006  -- sudo fdisk
<genii> crackhead_25: sudo fdisk -l   yes?   -l part important
<genii> reading
<crackhead_25> genii: http://pastebin.ca/807007 -- etc/fstab
<bazhang> jmichaelx: I would suspect that the 11mb limit was a setting problem and not a hardware problem, either with the card or the router--did the bcm card reliably connect?
<jmichaelx> my experience with the buntus so far is that a card my work in one version, not in the next... but then work again in the next
<crackhead_25> http://pastebin.ca/807008 -- mount
<jmichaelx> bazhang: no, it was (and probably is) a problem with the OS bcm43xx driver
<genii> crackhead_25: OK, sdb1 looks like the one
<bazhang> jmichaelx: I had to leave kubuntu during fiesty my wireless was so bad--came back for gutsy though
<crackhead_25> genii: i added sdb1 to the fstab when it wasn't working
<jmichaelx> bazhang: that is the opposite from my experience
<crackhead_25> then i think i commented it out
<jmichaelx> lol
<crackhead_25> because it still wasn't working
<bazhang> hehe
<crackhead_25> it wasn't there to begin with, i dont think
<genii> crackhead_25: No worries. post here result of command: blkid|grep sdb  and I'll give you a line to add to /etc/fstab for it
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i compiled and the legacy rt2500 driver (from serialmonkey) last night, and it is way better than the driver that ships with *buntu, but so far it still royally sucks
<bazhang> jmichaelx: this is way offtopic, but have you tried a live cd of another distro to see if the problem with the bcm card persists?
<bazhang> jmichaelx: I have had nothing but awful experiences with ralink cards (plural)
 * genii sips his grapefruit juice and waits for the post
<jmichaelx> bazhang: as far as i know, the speed issue with bcm43xx-based cards is universal in linux when using th eOS driver... the only way around it is to use ndiswrapper... which is actually the route i should be taking with the rt2500 , too
<crackhead_25> genii: blk... -- http://pastebin.ca/807010
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i have had nothing but great experience with ralink, when not using *ubuntu
<genii> crackhead_25: Bah. Need entire output, sorry. Just of: blkid
<bazhang> jmichaelx: well, that is a last resort ndiswarper that is, but if it works...
<genii> Or is it possible it has no uuid?
<genii> Hmm
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i know. i have learned some things, but am definitely far from a wireless wizard
<crackhead_25> genii: http://pastebin.ca/807011 -- blkid
<bazhang> jmichaelx: two weeks with ndiswarper and an external wireless card changed that for me..just wait you will be one soon :}
<jmichaelx> bazhang: this rt2500 card is working great when i'm at home, but i often cannot connect at coffee-shops , etc, even on completely unencrypted networks
<bazhang> jmichaelx: similar experience here, and as I do most of my blogging outside, a huge problem :{
<jmichaelx> bazhang: you're probably right. i have never used ndiswrapper, and have never wanted to
<maduser> ndiswaraper works great
<genii> crackhead_25: I was going to use the uuid of it to write the proper line. But it seems no uuids are on your ntfs drives at all
<bazhang> I prefer ndiswarper
<jmichaelx> bazhang: are you able to get on public access points using ndiswrapper?
<maduser> for me, yeah
<bazhang> jmichaelx: mostly use my eeepc for that now, so have given up on that for the time being
<jmichaelx> eeepc?
 * jmichaelx drools
<bazhang> haha
<jmichaelx> i bet your eeepc rocks
<genii> crackhead_25: Since no uuid we'll have to use the old /dev name.So into /etc/fstab, :     /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<maduser> ndiswaper works better then that restricted driver thing in 7.10
<maduser> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> crackhead_25: Then you need to make sure directory /media/sdb1 is there and if not, make it
<bazhang> www.eeeuser.com
<Jucato> maduser: ASUS Eee PC
<maduser> ah that small thing
<bazhang> sorry for the spam
<crackhead_25> genii: ok, one sec.. can you explain the umask and gid meaning?
<genii> crackhead_25: Not really. I suppose I could google them for a full explanation. They are the defaults already in there for your other drives at the moment.
<genii> crackhead_25: The others read/write etc, yes?
<jmichaelx> maduser: i love gutsy except for two things.... the buntu devs seem to be (who am i to say) kind of wreckless when it comes to wireless (like packaging the VERY unstable beta rt2500 driver in gutsy, instead of the stable legacy driver) , and i still have an issue with USB drives not mounting upon booting up.. i have to unplug them, then plug them back in for them to mount
 * genii sips a coffee and ponders why no UUIDs on those ntfs drives
<crackhead_25> genii: yeah, the others do, for the most part.. i think.. the others are internal drives..
<genii> crackhead_25: Do you have Vista on that external?
<crackhead_25> genii: no, the external is just media data.. mp3, avi, movies, songs.. etc.
<genii> crackhead_25: Was it encrypted from inside Vista with Bitlocker?
<crackhead_25> no, never encryped, i dont think.. never used it on viista either..
<crackhead_25> ok, added the dir in /media.. mkdir..
<crackhead_25> now what?
<genii> crackhead_25: Try: mount -a            then see if you can browse it from konq or dolphin
<crackhead_25> genii: mount -a ... http://pastebin.ca/807020
<crackhead_25> check the results.. i dont know/think it worked..
<crackhead_25> yeah, it didnt.. i dont see the contents within that folder in konquerer..
<genii> crackhead_25: open back up /etc/fstab ... go to just past last letter on last line in that file and hit enter twice. then save it, retry mount -s
<genii> crackhead_25: mount -a        rather
<genii> crackhead_25: Also your sdb1 will not mount at all until you chkdsk it from XP/2K whatever. It says filesystem is marked unclean
<crackhead_25> i never used it in windows.. should i plug it into my windows vista laptop and then run a chkdisk on it?
<crackhead_25> it's firewire external connected
<genii> crackhead_25: Yes, do that, chkdsk it then "Safely remove" it
<genii> Or alternately shutdown system properly before disconnecting it, etc
<crackhead_25> ok, be back in a few.. let you know when that's done.. may take a little while..
<genii> np
<crackhead_25> you have an email? can you share in private chat or somethin?
<genii> crackhead_25: I avoid pm when possible
<crackhead_25> ok .. just dont go anywhere :)
 * genii glues himself to the desk!
<BluesKaj> genii, next time I'm in TO , i'll treat you to big caffeine feast at starbucks or someting :)
<BluesKaj> din't think this was gonna such a big prob
<genii> BluesKaj: Yer on!
<BluesKaj> cool !
<genii> BluesKaj: His drive is marked unclean, i bet it's whats been his headache all along
<BluesKaj> 'unclean' err that sounds serious
 * genii shrieks and points his finger in horror! "UNCLEAN!" he shrieks again!
<BluesKaj> prolly needs a reformat
<BluesKaj> hehe
<genii> BluesKaj: Nah it just needs scandisk equivelent in xp/2k  ..chkdsk
<BluesKaj> Infidel !
<jmichaelx> windows machines call drives dirty if they have unix partitions on them
<BluesKaj> aha
<jmichaelx> it is true
<crackhead_25> genii: for some reason i cant get it plugged into my laptop. it was never plugged into the laptop. there is a 1394 plug socket, but it's not the correct size..
<maduser> windows thinks unix is dirty?
<jmichaelx> maduser: apparently
<genii> crackhead_25: Damn. Is it dual 1394/USB?
 * BluesKaj has an unclean drive ...I'll wipe the drive with my left hand the next time :)
<jmichaelx> lol
<crackhead_25> yeah, probably
<genii> crackhead_25: If the drive can use both firewire and usb go srounge up a usb cord and use that then
<genii> *scrounge
<crackhead_25> genii:  oh, no the firewire drive itself doesnt have a dual usb firewire..
<crackhead_25> the port on the laptop is a dual usb/firewire socket..
<crackhead_25> gateway convertible laptop
<genii> crackhead_25: Ah Ok. Well, I guess it will need to wait then for the time being.
<BluesKaj> I'm not much help here , so i'll hit the sack.. nite gents
<crackhead_25> its says there is some fix program for linux that could work? or will that reformat it? i can't reformat it. have to keep the data on it.
<genii> crackhead_25: But after you chkdsk it in Windows, should mount in linux anyhow
<genii> crackhead_25: I would NOT suggest messing with unclean ntfs from linux
<crackhead_25> ok
<crackhead_25> is there a similar "remove device safely" function in linux? could my having merely plugged and unplugged it from the linux a few times have caused the same uncleanliness?
<genii> crackhead_25: Please do command: locate ntfsfix        and tell me if it finds it
<crackhead_25> didnt seem to find it
<crackhead_25> should i install it?
<genii> crackhead_25: OK. For external drives or drives which get removed sometimes a good option to make sure they sync before removing them
<crackhead_25> what is it?
<crackhead_25> how do i do that?
<genii> crackhead_25: ntfsfix is a part of linux-ntfs toolkit, just reading about it now
<genii> crackhead_25: to sync drives, just the command: sync  by itself. Then you can umount /media/sdb1 with no half-copied files in buffer but not on drive, etc
<refreshrate> damn kubuntu monitor settings is crazy and interfers with nvidia drivers-it says 53hz when its actually  60, i changed it to 50 hz and my refresh rate became 75hz as i wanted
<crackhead_25> genii: do you mean you have to do a commandline everytime you want to plug /unplug? isnt there a better way/a little applet to run in the toolbar or something?
<genii> crackhead_25: You can also alternately add option of nosync to the /etc/fstab line for sdb1
<crackhead_25> ill have to look.. maybe..
<crackhead_25> no sync? what would that do? maybe ill do that..
<genii> crackhead_25:  nosync means not to store/buffer data bound for drives which can be disconnected like usb/nfs etc
<crackhead_25> do i add that after gid=46?
<genii> crackhead_25: It writes anything immediately to drive so always marked clean if you umount it
<genii> crackhead_25: add it just after defaults
<crackhead_25> k, i did
<genii> since defaults includes sync the nosync overrides it if placed after
<genii> crackhead_25: Since you can't chkdsk it yet, there's not much more to be done for it tonight
 * genii puts the coffeemug away and starts drinking milk out of the container
<crackhead_25> genii: ok, thanks.. ill be back to it soon.. see if i can get a little converter plug for the 1394 socket tomorrow maybe..
<genii> crackhead_25: here time is nearing midnight. I'm normqally online daytimes here from about 9am til 4:45pm-ish Toronto EST
<crackhead_25> EST as well
<genii> Well 11:22 actually pm
<genii> crackhead_25: You can catch me almost any weekday then in those times, sometimes later from home like now as well
<genii> crackhead_25: If there's a Leafs game on expect lag :)
<crackhead_25> genii: fantastic. youve been a great help. thank you again
<genii> crackhead_25: You're welcome
<genii> !helpersnack > genii
<ryan-c> is there any workaround for getting amarok to work properly with playlists that have http user/passwords embeded in them?
<ryan-c> I have a di.fm premium subscription, and it's choking on the playlists.
<denis> e ai galera :D
<Neoxeekhrobe> Guys I need to decide in which format I should rip my music library. I have an iPod Nano 3g(not yet supported under Linux) but no iTunes, UIQ3 phone and Kubuntu?
<Neoxeekhrobe> I need music while I work with my computer and on the go.
<Neoxeekhrobe> What i want to do is to rip them and back them up on cds so that I don't have to rip again if something goes wrong and I lose my data
<ryan-c> Neoxeekhrobe: Rip to flac, and convert to mp3 if you need it for a player.
<Neoxeekhrobe> yah but ripping again and again wont be that easy and flac takes a lot of space.
<adamonline45> I'm trying to change my default sound-mixer slider to change the 'PCM' volume instead of the 'master' volume.  Does anyone know how to do this in KDE?
<adamonline45> oops, here's a how-to for gnome, but it uses gconftool-2, and I don't seem to have the target directories it specifies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-d374bb9e1b7183c133759a8c6877a34c50c4ba7d
<Neoxeekhrobe> adam: use kmixer
<Jucato> adamonline45: right-click on the kmix (speaker) icon in your system tray and click on Select Master Channel...
<adamonline45> Neoxeekhrobe: Alright, I'll check it out.  Do you mean KMix, or is that a separate application? oh okay
<Neoxeekhrobe> yah kmix
<adamonline45> Jucato: I did that.  I think I see what the problem is, it works if I change the volume from there now, thank you, but using my IR remote it still changes the Master volume instead of PCM.  Do either of you know where I might find some conf file or something that'll let me change that?
<Dr_willis> the remote stuff has its own config files. :)
<Jucato> adamonline45: did you select PCM to be the Master Channel?
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Do you happen to know where I'd find that or what it's called? Even a guess?
<Dr_willis> Id say ask in #ubuntu-mythtv i bet they would know..  I found the remote i had.. lacking. so  i dont use it any more.
<adamonline45> Jucato: I did, yes.  Now the slider on the sound icon in the taskbar works as expected, just the IR mote...
<adamonline45> er, just the mote *doesn't.
<Dr_willis> its proberly somthing to do with 'lirc'
<Dr_willis> etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Dr_willis>  To find out how to get a proper configuration file please read:--->      /usr/share/doc/lirc/README.Debian
<Dr_willis> Heh - what a good comment in a config file.
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Haha, nice!  I think Samba does that... BRB, and thank you in case I'm too late to say it later...
<josue> hola
<josue> ubuntu-es
<Jucato> !es | josue
<ubotu> josue: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<marshall_> hello?
<compbrain> hi
<marshall_> can someone help me, im new to linux and im trying to install ndiswrapper-1.50, but i cannot figure it out
<hydrogen> !ndiswrapper | marshall_
<ubotu> marshall_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frederick> folks how do I add support for pt-br in kile?
<maduser> marshall: are you using a broadcom wireless card 43xx?
<navetz> can i get photoshop working with wine somehow
<maduser> use GIMP insted
<maduser> get it through adept
<Jucato> GIMP, Krita, etc. navetz you can try to ask in #winehq about that though
<maduser> gimp is open gl
<maduser> you don't need wine for gimp
<navetz> i dont like gimp
<maduser> have you ever used it?
 * Jucato was referring to asking about PS in #winehq
<navetz> i have tried using it for about 6 months now and im am very sick of it
<Jucato> and open gl?
<navetz> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/winehq
<navetz> whoops
<maduser> aren't all linux GUI programs writen with open GL?
<maduser> for for open GL
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> has nothing to do w/ open gl
<maduser> really?
<maduser> isn't open gl for the graphics?
<Jucato> doesn't mean that all GUI programs are written with/for Open GL
 * Jucato really doesn't have the time to be explaining this though
<maduser> I'll google it
<Jucato> thanks
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PupUsered190c> heyall.  Can't seem to find a solution for my problem on forums...
<PupUsered190c> here goes..
 * Dr_willis waits... 
<PupUsered190c> Been using kubuntu for about a year w/o any problems until yesterday.
<PupUsered190c> when I tried to connect to a public wifi spot
<PupUsered190c> my card became disabled..
<PupUsered190c> and now I can't get it working again.
<PupUsered190c> using puppy right now so it isn't the card itself...
<maduser> what kind of cars do you have
<PupUsered190c> googled but no luck. Any ideas (please)?
<marshall_> volvo 1982 240dl :P
<Jucato> heheh :)
<PupUsered190c> it's actually a Pentium centrino (T43)
<Jucato> O.o
<maduser> wireless card
 * Jucato guesses he didn't get the joke :)
<PupUsered190c> lol
<marshall_> lol
<maduser> no i did not
<maduser> i'm a sad person
<marshall_> im sorry :(
<Jucato> [13:49] <maduser> what kind of cars do you have   -->  [13:50] <marshall_> volvo 1982 240dl :P
<marshall_> please continue helping that man
<marshall_> ignore me
<Jucato> :)
<PupUsered190c> :) thanks
<PupUsered190c> looked through the help files too but was unable to make any progress.  Kubuntu just seems to have stopped recognizing the wireless...
<PupUsered190c> hoping to not have to reinstall
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: maduser was asking what kind of wireless card you have
<maduser> yeah
<PupUsered190c> pentium centrino 2ghz
<PupUsered190c> wireless integrated...
<marshall_> reinstall drivers?
<marshall_> can you do that on kubuntu lol? I just started using it today :D
<PupUsered190c> not sure how..might you give me a URL to a guide.  fairly new to the cmd line but i feel confident...
<PupUsered190c> been a linux addict for about a year now.
<marshall_> it making me angry so far i cant get my damn usb wifi to work
<PupUsered190c> bought this thinkpad because of *nix :)
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: Pentium Centrino is your processor. it doesn't tell us anything about your motherboard, much less your wireless card :)
<Jucato> lspci could give you a hint.
<PupUsered190c> hmmm...lemme open a term...
<Jucato> (or "iwconfig" I think)
<marshall_> can anyone help me get a Wifi usb adapter to work?
<PupUsered190c> iwconfig shows the network lspci shows nothin.. shall I past?
<Jucato> !pastebin | PupUsered190c
<ubotu> PupUsered190c: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: the output of lspci
<PupUsered190c> k brb
<forevertheuni> hey all :D
<forevertheuni> is there an option like in gnome(ubuntu) to enamble compiz-fusion?
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<forevertheuni> or i'll have to load it from the icon in bar or mannualy?
<forevertheuni> ah
<forevertheuni> ok tnx
<forevertheuni> about kde4...is there any app like knetworkmanager?
<forevertheuni> I have the rc1 already installed
<Jucato> you can use kde3 apps in kde4. I don't know if knetworkmanager has been ported to kde4 already
<forevertheuni> I run "knetowrkmanger" and had msg saying klaunchinit couldn't start it...or something like that
<forevertheuni> and the....application to the desktop(widgets gadgets plasmoids ...whatever)..I can't move them..is there any trick?
<maduser> unlock them
 * Jucato doesn't recommend using rc1. wait for rc2 in a few days (or a week)
<forevertheuni> :) I'm not really using
<forevertheuni> just trying to see how it works
<marshall_> where can i dl compiz?
<maduser> adept
 * Jucato points marshall_ to what the bot said just a bit earlier
<marshall_> i closed my window by nistake its not there anymoe :(
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<forevertheuni> will 8.04  come with kde4?
<marshall_> thanks
<PupUsered190c> sorry all lost my conncetion
<PupUsered190c>  anyway, I can't copy from puppy's terminal...
<PupUsered190c> outout of lspci is a set of #'s that look alot like:
<PupUsered190c> 00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:2590 (rev 03)
<PupUsered190c> what was the url for the pasting area?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: do you see a line that says something like "Ethernet controller"?
<PupUsered190c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47070/
<PupUsered190c> BTW thanks for beign such a cohecive community y'all.  One of the big reasons I quit Windoze :)
<Jucato> that's a very weird lspci output
<forevertheuni> what's his problem?
<PupUsered190c> negative Jucato...
<marshall_> jucato, can you help me with compiz lol, none of this makes sense to me!
<forevertheuni> pup...your ethernet is not seen?
<PupUsered190c> could it be because I'm running puppy from ram?
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: yes. unfortunately, I can't read anything from there
<Jucato> yes
<PupUsered190c> damn...
<forevertheuni> do a dmesg
<Jucato> marshall_: sorry, I don't use compiz. try asking in #compiz-fusion
<PupUsered190c> currently it's the only way i can get online...
<forevertheuni> marshall_ pvt me
<marshall_> how rofl
<marshall_> im 3 hous into linux ><
<Jucato> click on his nick and a new tab will open
<Jucato> you can chat in private
<ardchoille> forevertheuni: he's not id'd, he won't be able to respond unless you've turned filtering off
<forevertheuni> oh
<forevertheuni> ardchoille, didn't know that
<marshall_> forever i have to register to talk to you or something
<forevertheuni> marshall_, did you read what I sent to ya?
<marshall_> yea
<ardchoille> forevertheuni: But you two can join #forevertheuni  or #marshall_  :)
<forevertheuni> ok
<forevertheuni> try to do that
<PupUsered190c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47071/
<PupUsered190c> marshall: the learning curve is kinda steep but its VERY worth it!
<forevertheuni> pup...I still dunno your problem
<PupUsered190c> damn...
<PupUsered190c> might have to reinstall...
<forevertheuni> marshall join #buh
<PupUsered190c> pw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2k
<Jucato> [13:47] <PupUsered190c> Been using kubuntu for about a year w/o any problems until yesterday. when I tried to connect to a public wifi spot my card became disabled.. and now I can't get it working again.
<Jucato> forevertheuni: ^^^
<PupUsered190c> sorry forever misunderstood ya...
<Jucato> PupUsered190c: your card seems to be an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Jucato> (which is the same as my laptop, and doesn't have problems)
<PupUsered190c> yep just figured that out :)
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PupUsered190c> wierd becasue it's been problem free for so long!
<Jucato> unfortunately, I'm not wireless guru, so...
<PupUsered190c> hmmm
<PupUsered190c> what happend is this: I connected to a public hot spot.  Had to restart for an unrelated reason and when KDE came up again, Knetwork Manager shows my wireless device greyed out and the wireless indicator light wont come on...
<PupUsered190c> as I said before, it isn't the card itself as Im using it now with Puppy Linux loaded to RAM...
<PupUsered190c> Anyway, I appretiate all of your attempt at helping...
<PupUsered190c> :( guess I'll reinstall...
<PupUsered190c> thanks again...
<PupUsered190c> bye all....
<rishi> @all hie..
<rishi> hows the experience with gutsy?
<ardchoille> rishi: I've not had any problems at all on any of my 11 boxes.
<rishi> @ardchoulle .. dats good
<rishi> any1 tried compiz?
<forevertheuni> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Commander_Giggle> OH JEEZ
<Commander_Giggle> nvrmind me ....
<Commander_Giggle> srry lol
<forevertheuni> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<d03boy> I need to quickly run a dhcpd server? what do I do?
<factorx> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<factorx> it's a lean dns caching and dhcp server
<d03boy> alrighty
<d03boy> hrm
<d03boy> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for ::1: Address already in use
<maduser> !dnsmasq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsmasq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<forevertheuni> d03boy, lol
<forevertheuni> u have other one running?
<d03boy> eh?
<forevertheuni> lool
<forevertheuni> that's what it said
<forevertheuni> d03boy, ....
<forevertheuni> nmap localhost
<forevertheuni> hmm..will dhcpd appear there?
<d03boy> qshows domain and ipp
<forevertheuni> dnsmask also is dns server right?
<kaankee> hi can i know which is the best SVN that can be used on kubuntu platform
<d03boy> hmm?
<factorx> forevertheuni: no, it's a dns caching server
<Ahmuck> is there an option in kubuntu --> send to vt?
<forevertheuni> :(
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> I used to use dhcpd
<Ahmuck> for example, i have two sessions open, one on f7 and the other on f9.  i want to send an app to f9 without closing it
<forevertheuni> but that usually needs some reading in the config file
<factorx> forevertheuni: basically it reads the local /etc/hosts and resolves every host in it for the local network. every other dns request is forwarded to the nameserver found in /etc/resolv.conf
<d03boy> screw it. i'll do it a different way
<forevertheuni> factorx, hmm but it uses the dns doors?
<forevertheuni> d03boy, i'm downloading the file...it is stupidilly slow
<factorx> forevertheuni: u mean doors = ports?
<forevertheuni> oh yes..
<forevertheuni> its 7am here
<forevertheuni> O.o
<forevertheuni> my eyes are lite. like that
<factorx> yes, it does. because it can be used as a dns forwarder in a local network
<factorx> it's perfect as a dns forwarder and dhcp server in a local network behind a dsl router or something
<forevertheuni> I was saying that
<forevertheuni> he has probably some other dns server running
<forevertheuni> dnsmasq...is still a server to lan's eyes
<factorx> sure it is
<forevertheuni> I'm not saying its not
<forevertheuni> I was only trying to solve the dude's problem
<forevertheuni> :)
<factorx> oic
<factorx> if he's already running BIND or something dnsmasq is probably not the right choice
<d03boy> dont worry about it guys
<d03boy> too late
<Dooms> hey can any of you guys watch this video i made? And yes im the girl
<Dooms> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eXdkyAyOcGo
<dsmith_> eh?
<maduser> what?
<maduser> Dooms:you use kubutnu?
<Jucato> maduser: it's most probably a spambot (seeing it is in so many channels, most probably saying the same thing)
<Jucato> (and it is also gone btw)
<maduser> Can't we block spam bots?
<Jucato> we can. but only after they've spammed once. It's called a ban. :D
<maduser> right
<Jucato> (and it's the same thing we use to deal with trolls and miscreants :D)
<maduser> cool
<maduser> if thats a spam bot...
<DeadJones> i've found that by banning *mp3* channels, it's drastically cut down on the number of spam craps.
<sigma> does anyone know if a panel applet to control amarok exists?
<Jucato> sigma: amarocker I think. you can probably find some in http://kde-apps.org
<Jucato> There's also the Media Control panel applet
<Jucato> !info kicker-applets
<ubotu> kicker-applets: applets for Kicker, the KDE panel. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Jucato> I think the Media Control applet is there
<Jucato> yep, Media Control can control Amarok
<adamonline45> nice! Just yionked that info 8)
 * Jucato also notes that Amarok has very useful Global keyboard shortcuts so you don't need to have a control applet..
<adamonline45> Jucato: I'd actually most like to use my macbook remote, but I think the signal gets hooked by the OS before it gets to amarok, as it's not responding (though I can bind the remote keys by pressing them in the binding menu)
<adamonline45> My reall question, though, is if anyone has any information on installing the Domino style engine?
<sigma> Jucato: Yup I know that - tried to get the next / prev track set to the + - volume buttons on my mouse - but when i press the mouse buttons it only adjusts the volume and not the track, where do i stop the mouse buttons from adjusting the audio?
 * adamonline45 listens intently
<Jucato> sigma: that I don't know. sorry
<Jucato> (it's more of a mouse button-mapping problem I think)
<Jucato> sorry to disappoint you adamonline45 :)
<Jucato> adamonline45: what about Domino?
<Jucato> !info kde-style-domino hardy
<ubotu> kde-style-domino: Domino widget style and kwin decoration for KDE3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 330 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Lynoure> Is there a way in KDE to have a window on multiple desktops, but not on all?
<adamonline45> Well, I'm installing it from source... is there a package? Anyway, I'm getting an error at the ./configure stage saying it can't find my X config...
<adamonline45> Jucato: the error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Jucato> !xincludes | adamonline45
<ubotu> adamonline45: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Jucato> Lynoure: afaik, no... (or at least maybe not yet)
<Jucato> adamonline45: and there's a package for Kubuntu floating around somewhere in http://kde-look.org
<sigma> is it true that feisty packages will not install in gutsy?
<Lynoure> sigma: some do.
<Lynoure> sigma: but it's recommended against.
<Lynoure> That is: feel free to try, but don't expect people to be eager to help if it breaks something
<adamonline45> Jucato: It says there's no package xlibs-dev... Or, that it's been obsoleted. :/
<sigma> i see, is it dangerous to install them? i know the graphics drivers don't work but thats understandable as they are rather crucial to the system
<Jucato> adamonline45: try xorg-dev. but I really do suggest you try to look for the .deb package first
<Lynoure> sigma: What packege are you eyeing, specifically?
<Jucato> sigma: more "unrecommended" than dangerous. Some packages *might* cause severe problems, some might not. The question is, are you willing to risk it? :D
<Lynoure> sigma: and are you talking about official feisty packages or stuff packaged by a 3rd party?
<sigma> i have a whole lot from feisty - my i-net connection is rather slow and expensive so i dont want to re-download them - its mainly the audio and video codecs
<adamonline45> !qtincludes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtincludes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adamonline45> dang... Jucato, I'm getting an error about Qt now... Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) headers and libraries not found...
<Jucato> libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> (but you're not listening, are you?)
 * Jucato shrugs
<adamonline45> me?
<adamonline45> oh i thought you meant the deb package of xorg-dev... er, the one I couldn't get
<Jucato> <adamonline45> Well, I'm installing it from source... is there a package? <Jucato> adamonline45: and there's a package for Kubuntu floating around somewhere in http://kde-look.org
<adamonline45> ooh got you
<adamonline45> alright, I only saw the source... I'll scour :)  Don't know how I missed that though... :S
<adamonline45> Jucato: er, your message, not the .deb
<sigma_> does anyone here know how to use the "xrandr" command properly?
<sigma_> when i type xrandr and hit enter it says my svideo is disconnected even when it is hooked up to the tv. how do i force the detection?
<adamonline45> Jucato: Yay! I found it and it installed nicely!  Thanks a lot 8)
<ActionParsnip> hi al
<sigma_> when i type xrandr and hit enter it says my svideo is disconnected even when it is hooked up to the tv. how do i force the detection?
<GerrySly> alright this is pissing me off, everytime I attempt to open like 4 tabs in firefox it logs me off
<GerrySly> like it is overloading as it just locks up and then just logs off
<GerrySly> just happened again :(
<sigma_> GerrySly: where did u install firefox from?
<GerrySly> repositories
<GerrySly> Install/Mange Programs > Firefox
<sigma_> firefox v2.0.0.8 or the beta v3.0?
<david__> hello
<sigma_> ok thern you dont have the beta
<GerrySly> 2.0.0.11
<GerrySly> nope not the beta
<ActionParsnip> hi david__
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: try renaming your ~/.firefox folder and rerunning it
<GerrySly> i'll give it a crack
<sigma_> id say uninstall it - download the package manually from packages.ubuntu.com and install it again
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: or it might be ~/.mozilla
<GerrySly> yeah it's ~/.mozilla
<kraut> moin
<endofnite> moin moin
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: cool, any good once you've renamed it
<GerrySly> testing opening like 10 tabs now
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: sweet
 * ActionParsnip crosses his fingers
<GerrySly> seems to be working fine
<GerrySly> yup it worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: ok now you need to get the favorites from the old folder and you're ok
<GerrySly> yeah, I imported them from Windows so I still got em sitting there
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: sweet
<GerrySly> thanks
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: if you are happy with it you can rmdir the old profile (or keep it if you wanna)
<GerrySly> i'll just let it stay, wait a few days, then remove
<GerrySly> i'm loving linux more and more
<ardchoille> :)
<GerrySly> so much more control than m$
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: indeedy :)
<ardchoille> GerrySly: Not to mention freedom
<ActionParsnip> GerrySly: and no virus' too
<GerrySly> that's true
<ardchoille> And you can't beat the price ;)
 * ActionParsnip laughs heartily
<GerrySly> and coding is absolutely insane, in windoze I had to download everything, here it is pretty much all already loaded and ready to go
<GerrySly> oh yeah and the price is great :)
<ActionParsnip> where i work they all run xp but run open source software apps
<ActionParsnip> its really quite annoying
<ardchoille> leechers
<ardchoille> :P
<GerrySly> yeah I was doing that for a while
<GerrySly> then I realised I was just kidding myself and switched
<ardchoille> hehe
<ActionParsnip> I just got sick of BSOD and stuck mandrake on my rig
<ActionParsnip> then tried kubuntu and never looked back
<ardchoille> IS there no Frogger game for Linux? That's the one game I miss
<Daisuke_Ido> !find frogger
<Daisuke_Ido> there's gotta be
<Daisuke_Ido> and if not, mame :D
<ubotu> Package/file frogger does not exist in gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Daisuke_Ido: http://www.pixjuegos.com/descargas/pixfrogger-1.0.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> Daisuke_Ido: http://www.pixjuegos.com/?q=node/59
<Daisuke_Ido> ActionParsnip: yeah, but ardchoille was the one looking :)
<ActionParsnip> Daisuke_Ido: its up to 4 players :D
<ActionParsnip> Daisuke_Ido: my bad
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: http://www.pixjuegos.com/?q=node/59
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries.  i'll check it out too :D
<ActionParsnip> looks awesome
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: W00T!
<apparle> anyone uses kdevelop
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: This looks like binary only
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: lemme check
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: how about a flash version?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: http://www.neave.com/games/frogger/
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/games/pixfrogger
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: its in the sources :D
<icewaterman> i have a question about gnupg: why is a key i just imported not marked as trusted even though the key is signed by another key that i have assigned unlimited trust to (and signed that other key myself)?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: I'm not running hardy
<ardchoille> The flash version is good
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: np man
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: does "sudo apt-get install pixfrogger" not work?
<ardchoille> !info pixfrogger
<ubotu> Package pixfrogger does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Not in Gutsy :)
<ActionParsnip> !bah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !!
<ardchoille> !info pixfrogger hardy
<ubotu> pixfrogger: help the frog cross the street. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1 (hardy), package size 2183 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<ardchoille> Well, nice to know it'll be there when I switch to hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> backports?
<ardchoille> I've been burned by backports, I won't use them
<Daisuke_Ido> really doubt it's important enough to be backported
<pastryness> do u guys suggest i download gutsy gibbon or dapper drake?
<ActionParsnip> pastryness: get gutsy
<pastryness> ok
<ardchoille> See, it's in hardy but not in gutsy. So, someone who upgrades from gutsy to hardy via cli won't get it even though they are upgrading.
<ardchoille> pastryness: Dapper is quite old now
<Daisuke_Ido> dapper's only plus is that it's supported for a while yet
<ActionParsnip> WHat's new in Hardy Heron? Gutsy hasn't been out too long
<adamonline45> Are there any font packages?
<Daisuke_Ido> ActionParsnip: that's how it works, six months between releases
<ActionParsnip> oic cheers Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> and as for kubuntu hardy, it's a lot of catching up to ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> finally
<adamonline45> I thought they were identical but the WM
<Daisuke_Ido> ...yes BUT.
<Daisuke_Ido> look at some of the things u got before k did
<Daisuke_Ido> restricted driver manager
<adamonline45> AWN
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not what i'm talking about
<Daisuke_Ido> AWN isn't part of ubuntu
<adamonline45> oh okay
<adamonline45> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> and it doesn't play nice with kde anyway :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you have kiba-dock
<adamonline45> yeah... So I learned 8)
<Daisuke_Ido> while the only difference in the base system is the WM, there are app differences where kubuntu is still catching up
<adamonline45> True, something made me steer clear of kiba-dock though... I forget what... Maybe I didn't feel like compiling from source or installing a bunch of dependencies or something, heheh...
<ActionParsnip> adamonline45: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/how-to-install-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<ActionParsnip> adamonline45: i think you can just change feisty for gutsy
<ardchoille> Well, Hardy will be an LTS release too
<apparle> where do i get the doc for kdevelop
<ardchoille> kdevelop3-doc
<ardchoille> or kdevelop-doc
<ardchoille> apparle: Try this: apt-cache search appname
<ardchoille> Or if you want to search only in names: apt-cache search --names-only appname
<ActionParsnip> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yuri_> How can I fix dual screen on kubuntu, I have drivers for a intell card (laptop), At least I think so, since glxgears will run at 320 fps.
<ActionParsnip> yuri_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/69638-setting-up-dual-screen.html
<yuri_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> yuri_: ALWAYS backup your xorg.conf before playing with it :)
<ardchoille> I feel that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is one of those files that the system installer should make a backup of during initial install
<yuri_> ActionParsnip: Yes, yes, I am a noob, but not that kind of one :)
<yuri_> thanx for the tip though.
<ActionParsnip> yuri_: I advise everyone equally :D
<yuri_> ActionParsnip: I'm an opensuse user, trying to fix someone elses kubuntu laptop, I miss the SaX :)
<ActionParsnip> yuri_: SaX?
<yuri_> ActionParsnip: it is a xorg front end for opensuse (I just realised it is a opensuse thing, and not shipped with other distros
<apparle> ardchoille: tell me something which can be done on WIN XP
<someone> bash doesn't seem to be reading in /etc/profile or ~/.profile   why is this ?
<apparle> the resolution of my logo screen has changed what to do??
<ActionParsnip> apparle: what logo screen?
<apparle> sorry logon screen
<ActionParsnip> apparle: is it too low or too high?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: n /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the first entry in the "modes" lines of the various Screen->Display subsections determines the default resolution for X.
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I don't know. The screen seems to be compresses horizontally
<ActionParsnip> apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<ownedd> can i start windows setup in kubuntu form the windows-CD?
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | ownedd
<ubotu> ownedd: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> ownedd: you can run it as a virtualbox. Is that what you meant?
<ownedd> no, i was thinking of a dual-boot. windows - kubuntu.
<apparle> ActionParsnip:thanks I will try when I am home
<CrocoJet> good morning !
<ownedd> but my cd is fckd, it doesnt start after reboot.
<CrocoJet> someone knows if exist .iso of install kubuntu update ?
<CrocoJet> I am getting lot problems with install process kubuntu
<ardchoille> apparle: I ahven't used Windows for years, I don't know anything about it
<ownedd> so i have to start it manualy. :S
<ActionParsnip> ownedd: if your cd is faulty it wont installunder anything
<CrocoJet> ownedd, are you talking about windows cd instalation?
<james296> does anyone here know how to use the KBFX menu?
<james296> I cant find it anywhere when I right click the K menu...
<ardchoille> james296: Have you installed it?
<james296> it came with Kubuntu
<ownedd> i have kubuntu installed on my computer, and i want to run windows aswell (dual-boot). but my windows-cd is fckd so it doesnt start after i reboot my computer.
<factorx> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CrocoJet> ownedd, try to make diskdump of cd windows
<ownedd> how to do that?
<ardchoille> james296: kubuntu doesn't ship with kbfx unless you're talking about hardy
<ActionParsnip> ownedd: then you need a new windows cd to install on the spre space you set aside
<CrocoJet> use command: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/????/win.img bs=16M
<CrocoJet> after burn to other cdrom
<james296> well, Gutsy seems to have came w/ it cuz the configurator for it is on it...
<CrocoJet> Gutsy is full bugs
<ardchoille> james296: What configurator?
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: That's your opinion
<CrocoJet> ardchoille, I am getting lots .. only installation process
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: I haven't seen one yet and I installed Gutsy when it was released
<james296> for KBFX
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: so.. do something about it :)
<ardchoille> james296: I mean where is the configurator? In kcontrol? System Settings?
<james296> yes in the K menu and Settings
<ownedd> i have the windows-CD but the only problem is that it doesnt start after i reboot my computer. and i dont have an win.img file :S
<ardchoille> james296: I am using Gutsy and don't see anything about kbfx. Can you tell me exactly where in settings you are seeing this?
<CrocoJet> error with these files: libqt3-mt, kdelibs4c2a, adept-manager, adept-installer, adept-updater adept-notifier, adept-batch, adept, libk3b2, k3b, kdesudo, openoffice.org-kde
<CrocoJet> this happen in first process of update
<CrocoJet> ownedd, create one with command
<james296> maybe its because I have installed extras using gnome...
<james296> for Kubuntu
<ardchoille> james296: :)
<ActionParsnip> ownedd: is your bios set to boot from cd?
<james296> whats the smilie for?
<ardchoille> You have it because you installed it, it doesn't come with Gutsy
<james296> ok
<james296> but its available in the repos, thats kinda what I meant, anyway, how can I get to use it?
<ardchoille> james296: Although, kde4 will have 4 different types of menus to choose from.
<CrocoJet> ardchoille, did you make install flash plugin using konqueror ?
<james296> REALLY??
<CrocoJet> no success here after install
<apparle> ardchoille: I mean to say tell me how to get documentation for kdevelop without using linux commands> any download??
<CrocoJet> getting lot window with signal 11
<CrocoJet> about:plugins show that is ok, but flash do not run
<james296> anyway how can I use that menu?
<ardchoille> james296: Right click the panel, choose Add applet to panel, find the applet and add it
<ardchoille> apparle: I'm a cli type person, I don't know much about how to do things in gui
<james296> AHHH SWEET
<james296> that worked
<jpatrick> apparle: installing -doc packages ought to do it
<stdin> apparle: on linux one would install kdevelop-doc, but if not then go to kdevelop.org
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I should have thought of that :)
<james296> and what is everyones opinion on the KBFX menu?
<CrocoJet> why install process always stop at 57% (bar progress) ?
<jpatrick> james296: I personally don't like it
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: it's installing the kernel at that point, iirc
<CrocoJet> no, because appear one window with error and I can click "OK" button
<james296> well I need to get to bed now bye
<factorx> I have a problem getting flash to work. Because flashplugin-nonfree has wrong MD5 sums again I installed it manually by untaring the package and copying libflashplayer.so to my browsers plugin directories. But now this is what I get: http://s3.directupload.net/images/071206/uekxdbl6.png
<CrocoJet> factorx, I got same problem here
<factorx> and no solution yet, I guess?
<CrocoJet> beginner here in Kubuntu ... was Fedora user
<CrocoJet> no idea
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: did you restart your browser?
<jpatrick> factorx: I think a fix has been uploade
<CrocoJet> yes
<jpatrick> -d*
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: do other sites work ok?
<CrocoJet> I did, ActionParsnip
<factorx> jpatrick: where?
<CrocoJet> is my 5 re-install of KUBUNTU .. and edit source-list to change server
<CrocoJet> br.archive to archive
<jpatrick> factorx: to hardy at least, might end up in gutsy-updates, dunno
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: have you do "sudo apt-get update"
<jpatrick> done*, ?*
<factorx> jpatrick: I dont think so because flashplugin-nonfree is just a metapackage that downloads the plugin from the official adobe site.
<CrocoJet> jpatrick, yes, this update came automatic from adept
<jpatrick> factorx: from changelog: "New upstream release 9,0,115,0 : md5sums in postinst updated"
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: No, he meant that once you edit your sources list, you have to update the sources so the changes in the list can be had
<CrocoJet> ardchoille, yes I did
<ardchoille> ok
<factorx> jpatrick: that does not solve my problem, the only thing thats changed with that update, is, that I dont have to untar the file manually
<CrocoJet> I did edit after install of cd-rom ... reboot and adept made update process ... 171Mb downloads
<CrocoJet> I cant understand why I did one upgrade process .. because was installing kubuntu from zero, not from old version
<CrocoJet> big mess .. install of kubuntu
<CrocoJet> i solve problem with these error package install using "dpkg --configure -a"
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: Care to pastebin your sources.list file so we can try and help?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CrocoJet> backtrace do not get information when nspluginviwer failed
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Why are you telling me?
<CrocoJet> Aranel, ok
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: i thought you said ok to the comment about updating sources.list
<ardchoille> Oh, no, I was acknowledging CrocoJet
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: ok man nm :)
<CrocoJet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47077/  (source-list)
<ardchoille> CrocoJet: The only thing I can see is backports. You do realise that backports is a "use at your own risk" repo, right?
<CrocoJet> yes I saw, but I did not make any install from there
<CrocoJet> (program)
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: if you update you do
<ardchoille> Ah, good catch jpatrick
 * jpatrick is a backporter
<CrocoJet> ok, I will make new install of kubuntu .. without this backport active
<factorx> Ok I found out that the flashplugin actually works in firefox, but in opera it does not. any ideas?
<CrocoJet> lets go .. brb in 30 min
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: good luck
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I'd love to use backports, but I don't think I'm smart enough to figure out how to solve the problems it caused me in the past yet.
<jpatrick> ardchoille: funny thing is... I hardly have most of the problems others have..
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Well, you're a backporter, you can head the problems off before they become problems I think
<jpatrick> ardchoille: nah, I just request backports for kde packages that take my fancy
<jpatrick> like, right now, I'm doing tork
<apparle> I am able to see a large amount of documentation for KDevelop but I want it to be avialable offline. How to get it
<jpatrick> apparle: install kdevelop-doc
<kipseron> why after i enter to the cdrom the live cd of kubuntu and click on start and install its open a terminal called busybox
<kipseron> ?
<apparle> jpatrick: I did that. But I didnt get anything
<kipseron> how i can continue
<ardchoille> apparle: it's probably in /usr/share/docs/kdevelop
<apparle> ardchoille: I have seen all the files that the package contains. I contains some .png files which are not at all usefull
<kipseron> someone can help me
<mneisen> kipseron: maybe?!
<apparle> kipseron: what
<kipseron> i click on install in the live cd
<kipseron> and its open terminal
<kipseron> busybox
<kipseron> how i can continue the install
<mneisen> i dont think that should happen.
<kipseron> but its happend
<mneisen> if you click on the desktop icon for the install,
<kipseron> no
<mneisen> a graphical installation tool should run.
<kipseron> i enter the live cd
<kipseron> and click on start or install
<mneisen> so you are running Windows right now?
<kipseron> and the terminal busybox is open
<kipseron> yes
<mneisen> well, i would suggest you shutdown your computer and reboot using the live cd.
<kipseron> i do it
<kipseron> i reboot and start the live cd
<mneisen> the graphical install tool can resize your windows partitions in the unlikely case you want to keep it.
<mneisen> :-D
<kipseron> and click on start or install
<kipseron> and the terminal is up
<mneisen> right.
<kipseron> you dont understand
<mneisen> that may be the case ... :-D
<kipseron> i enter the cd
<ardchoille> apparle: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdevelop
<mneisen> at boot time?
<kipseron> the live cd
<kipseron> yes
<kipseron> its open a menu
<kipseron> i click on the one option
<kipseron> start or install
<kipseron> and the terminal is open
<mneisen> i do not think you can "click" at this time.
<kipseron> the system dont show up
<kipseron> i can
<mneisen> do you mean "select"?
<kipseron> yes
<mneisen> and than, the boot hangs?
<mneisen> than=then
<kipseron> the system dont show
<kipseron> only
<kipseron> the busybox terminal
<mneisen> ok.
<mneisen> tough one.
<mneisen> you might have incompatible hardware.
<kipseron> no
<kipseron> ubuntu 7.04
<kipseron> work very well
<mneisen> sometimes it happens that the ISO images are defective.
<mneisen> Did you burn your CD on your pwn?
<kipseron> yes
<mneisen> well, excuse for asking that: Did you use data mode?
<mneisen> forget that.
<mneisen> you see grub.
<mneisen> so, you did burn it alright.
<kipseron> so what the problem
<mneisen> well, my suggestion is: re-download the ISO image, check the md5sum, and then burn it to a new medium.
<mneisen> happened to me once.
<kipseron> i check the md5sum
<kipseron> before i burn it
<kipseron> but i try againg
<kipseron> again
<kipseron> who know
<mneisen> yes, thats why I said "burn to a different/new medium."
<mneisen> good luck.
<kipseron> thanks
<mneisen> your welcome.
<deeploy> hi
<deeploy> who are you ?
<bazhang> deeploy: do you have a support question?
<deeploy> support question ?
<bazhang> deeploy: this is a support channel
<deeploy> yeah.. first are you a bot XD
<deeploy> ?
<deeploy> and is there anybody speaking french here :s ?
<bazhang> !fr | deeploy
<ubotu> deeploy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<deeploy> mais merde ^^ je pige que dalle
<ardchoille> !language | deeploy
<ubotu> deeploy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deeploy> first, I gotta know how it works -_-
<deeploy> I'm talking to a bot ...
<deeploy> -_-
<Jucato> you aren't
<Jucato> now behave
<deeploy> behave. .. you must be kidding ^^ it's the first time I'm here, and I'm feeling lost like if I was born 10 secondes ago
<deeploy> it's scary :p
<ardchoille> deeploy: Then post your support question in the form that is suitable for this channel.
<Kohlrabi> WELCOME TO TAH INTAWEB!
<bazhang> deeploy: perhaps you should join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Kohlrabi> *scnr*
<Jucato> no caps please Kohlrabi
<deeploy> I need to fill a formular or something to join you guys ?
<Jucato> deeploy: the French Ubuntu and Kubuntu users can be found at #ubuntu-fr and #kubuntu-fr
<Kohlrabi> deeploy: just ask away if you need support
<Kohlrabi> If you're lucky someone is here who can answer it
<Jucato> just click on the name of the channel or type /j #kubuntu-fr
<Jucato> (or the name of the channel)
<deeploy> ok
<frinuxfr> hi
<deeploy> hello
<deeploy> ^^
<apparle_> how do i get to use m nick apparle back
<Jucato> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<apparle_> ghost apparle darkmark
<Jucato> better change your password apparle_
<Jucato> and it only works if you put "/msg nickserv" before that
<ninjagambit> ok i just installed kubuntu but when i did update it said: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<apparle> from where do i get the documentation for kdevelop
<ninjagambit> any ideas what to do now
<ninjagambit> ?
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: try: "sudo apt-get install -f" in the konsole
<ninjagambit> can you explain a little about what that will do
<ninjagambit> just so i can learn a little from this
<ninjagambit> plz
<zaki_10> hi
<poison--> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> :(
<poison--> mornin guys
<apparle> anybody here uses Kdevelp
<ninjagambit> it says
<ninjagambit> wait can i post 15 lines
<apparle> KDevelop!
<apparle> !KDevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma> does anyone know how to use xrandr to activate the tv out on the xorg radeon driver?
<spiritz> sigma: you can active it just like a regular 2nd screen
<spiritz> there's a swift kmdr for that. Hold on.
<spiritz> Check this out : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/xramdr?content=70521
<sigma> spiritz: but how? i have tried everything but xrandr always says the tv out is disconnected even when its connected
<spiritz> sigma: I'm not sure how to do that.
<spiritz> sigma: you may want to try out options in your xorg.conf to force the output to tv-out.
<jpatrick> !pastebin > ninjagambit
<frojnd> how can I find a file name called: John zappa.mp3 ?
<ninjagambit> thanks
<kipseron> find / -name |zappa.mp3
<ninjagambit> but i think that worked
<jpatrick> :)
<ninjagambit> i selected y
<stuffcorpse> hello, i'm getting 'malformed url trash:/' from kicker applet. my default file manager is dolphin. can anyone help me with solving this?
<ninjagambit> but also i installed gutsy but after update it asked if i wanted to upgrade to new version
<apparle> how to get security updates
<jpatrick> apparle: add the gutsy-security line to sources.list
<ninjagambit> what would it upgrade to
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: sorry, dunno
<ninjagambit> i didnt want to click on it yet  but how do you get the update manager back up
<sigma> spritz: that force tv out is what i have been trying to do but what do i add to the xorg.conf to force the tv out?
<FlashWolf> 'morning guys :)
<FlashWolf> how do i run xarals here?
<FlashWolf> *xaralx
<sigma> ok i downloaded a kommander script but how do i run it?
<CrocoJet> back !!
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: how'd it go?
<CrocoJet> and flash plugin do not works in konqueror
<stuffcorpse> i solved it nevermind
<sigma> CrocoJet: use firefox it works there
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<jpatrick> CrocoJet: you have to rescan for plugins in the config
<CrocoJet> jpatrick, ok, but about:plugins its show like installed
<CrocoJet> re-scanned .. let me test
<jpatrick> odd
<CrocoJet> no success
<CrocoJet> when I try to close window konqueror
<CrocoJet> signal 11 (sigsegv)
<FlashWolf> does someone here have xara?
<sigma> i downloaded a kommander script from www.kde-apps.org, how do i run it?
<ere4si> sigma: what is the file ext?
<sigma> ere4si: its .kmdr
<sigma> ere4si: i got it from here - http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/xramdr?content=70521
<ere4si> sigma: is there an install script - I'm not familiar with that?
<DarkFoxDK> hi, im getting this strange graphics glitch on my compaq armada e500, when i log in there is a black box in the top-left corner about 64x64px, it disappears if i open Konsole and type something then delete it.. it seems..
<sigma> ere4si: nope its just that one script
<ere4si> sigma: does double clicking it work?
<sigma> nope that just opens it in a text editor
<CrocoJet> exist "ubuntu Restrited Extras" for kubuntu ?
<ere4si> sigma: close the file then right click - choose properties then permissions - check executable then close and open terminal and run with the command - /path/to/file
<amit> not able to play mp3 in amarok..installed gutsy ..what to do?
<CrocoJet> I heard that exist in ubuntu one script that make install flash, java, etc
<DarkFoxDK> automatix2 or easyubuntu
<ere4si> or enable all repositories in synaptic
<amit> ere4si: how to get mp3 support in amarok
<ere4si> first - open synaptic package manager from the menu - yes?
<FlashWolf> amit: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sigma> ere4si: ok i marked it an executable, what do i type in the command line to run it?
<amit> FlashWolf: okay..thanks..will do that..
<amit> FlashWolf: can you tell me what extra repositories are to be added in /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<FlashWolf> amit: just enable the default repos
<ere4si> sigma: the path to the file - e.g. /home/you/file
<poison--> <CrocoJet, yes there is
<amit> FlashWolf: stopped using debian a few years ago man..so forgot half of it..  well..what about the special multimedia repos?
<poison--> go to "add/remove programs" and search for "kubuntu"
<ere4si> amit: uncomment multiverse and universe
<FlashWolf> amit: are u using gutsy or feisty
<FlashWolf> ?
<amit> FlashWolf: gutsy
<FlashWolf> so, disable all 3rd party repos and enable the default
<sigma> ok that worked but the program ran a error
<FlashWolf> and run that cmd
<MidMark> sigma: you need kommander to use .kmdr
<CrocoJet> poison--, do I need active some special repository for get this command or program called "ubuntu Restrited Extras"
<ere4si> sigma: the error?
<sigma> MidMark: does that hav to be installed seperately?
<poison--> no
<MidMark> you find under adept
<MidMark> after installed you can double click on any .kmdr file
<poison--> just pay attention to the instalation, u need to accept some java stuff
<sigma> ere4si: /home/sigma/Desktop/xrandr.kmdr: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<amit> FlashWolf: I was thinking of using Adept... is it as good as synaptic?
<FlashWolf> amit: sicerely, a rather synaptic. i disabled adept here
<FlashWolf> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MidMark> sigma: here it works that file, install kommander :)
<ere4si> sigma: the script is prob wrong for your install - others here have relavant comments for that - I'd need to see the script
<MidMark> the script works under Gutsy ;)
<ere4si> sigma: do you have kommander?
<sigma> ere4si: nope downloading it now!
<ere4si> k
<sigma> MidMark: are you using gutsy?
<MidMark> yes I have said
<amit> FlashWolf: ubuntu doesn't use aptitude by default does it? cuz the debian guys are recommending aptitude these days
<MidMark> install kommander!
<FlashWolf> amit: ya, u can use aptitude too
<FlashWolf> but i dont knoe what is the defalut
<FlashWolf> *default
<MidMark> sigma: you tried to launch as normal bash script but it isn't, so why that error
<amit> FlashWolf: Kubuntu Gutsy is pretty buggy...
<sigma> it works:) thanks MidMark and ere4si. just hope it works on my laptop
<FlashWolf> amit: i dont think so
<ere4si> well done!
<FlashWolf> i'm using and i'm liking it
<sigma> amit: i find it more stable than Feisty with one huge load of bug fixes!
<FlashWolf> just some little bugs found so far
<ere4si> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sigma> ok lemme go try it, i shall report back
<ere4si> k
<amit> sigma: feisty was that bad..eh? FlashWolf yeah agreed nothing prominent...except that virtual terminals thing
<amit> hey guys..is it safe to uninstall adept?
<FlashWolf> amit: just disable it
<amit> FlashWolf: disable as in?
<FlashWolf> or u can unninstall it and update your system via aptitude/apt-get upgrade
<sigma> amit: na not really, i ordered the ubuntu cd first, then heard about kubuntu. for some reason when i got the kubuntu disk i had to re-format the pc about 5 times before it worked properly
<CrocoJet> do I need uncomment backport to get "kubuntu Restrited Extras" ?
<sigma> MidMark and ere4si, are u guys still there? i have a slight problem
<CrocoJet> help .. I need somebody help ...
<Kohlrabi> ... not just anybody *sings*
<CrocoJet> lol
<MidMark> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CrocoJet> how can I get "kubuntu-restricted-extras" from terminal ?
<CrocoJet> famous meta-package
<MidMark> why terminal?
<ere4si> sigma: ?
<CrocoJet> I want make install flash, java ... etc
<CrocoJet> not problem for me .. via terminal
<CrocoJet> but here "kubuntu-restricted-extras" is not avail
<MidMark> here yes, so probably you have to enable universe
<MidMark> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CrocoJet> do I need uncomment some repository ?
<MidMark> sorru it's in multiverse
<MidMark> !multiverse
<CrocoJet> MidMark, let me see
<Kohlrabi> CrocoJet: add multiverse to your sources.list
<Kohlrabi> i.e. uncomment it
<Kohlrabi> then update & install
<MidMark> or just select it under adept
<MidMark> easier solution
<Kohlrabi> mhja
<sigma> ere4si: i got the program on my laptop, have it connected to the tv, but when i try add the svideo as the 2nd monitor (mirror) nothing happens, but i change the resolution of the laptops lcd that changes but the svideo soesn't activate
<Kohlrabi> he wanted to use the terminal ;P
<sigma> doesn't active
<CrocoJet> add multiverse .. but how ?
<ere4si> sigma: you're vid card needs the right driver it seems
<MidMark> CrocoJet: use adept! -> manage repositaries
<CrocoJet> let me see
<ere4si> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ere4si> sigma: lappy vid card is...?
<sigma> ere4si: i have a ati radeon 9000 mobility using the xorg driver - theres no other driver i can use and it was said that driver supported tv out but you have to force detection in the xorg.conf - how do i do that?
<sigma> ere4si: look above
<ere4si> k
<CrocoJet> damn .. no multiverse option to active
<CrocoJet> ops sorry
<CrocoJet> is active multiverse
<CrocoJet> but I cant find "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<sigma> crocojet: just get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<CrocoJet> got it .. finally !!! Ufa !
<sigma> ere4si: all the sites i went to say you have to force tv out detection in xorg.conf but none say how to do it
<ere4si> sigma: found a post on the forums
<CrocoJet> installing now
<sigma> ere4si: whats the link?
<ere4si> sigma: here - http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606540
<CrocoJet> adept use different refresh repository than apt-get .. and aptitude
<CrocoJet> Evil !!! like say Mr. Bush !
<CrocoJet> ...why everything is Evil in the world ?
<CrocoJet> lol
<CrocoJet> is installing .. pretty smooth now .. :)
<CrocoJet> thanks .. for all .. help
<CrocoJet> beginners are pain in the a**
<sigma> ere4si: but that doesn't say how to force tv detection in xorg - its more about attaching a 2nd monitor to the laptop - i can already do that with no hassles
<ere4si> k
<MidMark> sigma: have you tried booting with the cable inserted?
<ere4si> sigma: the bottom comment links a patch that might work??? - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-239347.html
<Kohlrabi> sigma: maybe that helps?: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-October/029821.html
<Kohlrabi> Option "TVDACLoadDetect" "TRUE"
<Kohlrabi> hmm
<Kohlrabi> it says ATI
<Kohlrabi> :(
<_philipp> Hi all, what do u think of my idea to improve the usability of the trash bin: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153492
<Kohlrabi> or that: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/TV-OUT
<sigma> MidMark: yup tried that - still said it was disconnected, when i tried my external vga port just now that worked perfectly
<sigma> Kohlrabi and ere4si: thanks for the links - im checking them out now
<Kohlrabi> np
<sigma> Kohlrabi: thats the command i wanted ! let me try it out
<Kohlrabi> great :)
<Kohlrabi> For a moment I thought you mentioned nVidida back then, but OK
<X314> okay. i have a 16x burner.. that used to come up to around 12x.. now that I have switched the computer to Kubuntu. it only goes up to around 1.5x with k3b. any ideas?
<sigma> lol no its a ATI, i have a Nvidia in my desktop
<X314> ah. and its 16x dvd burning.
<sigma> X314: ouch what make?
<X314> plextron I think
<X314> Plextor*
<Kohlrabi> Plextor is great :D
<sigma> X314: neva heard of it, what discs are you using?
<Kohlrabi> x314: do you dtermine speed automatically?
<Kohlrabi> maybe you can set the speed manually
<X314> TDK DVD-R ffp
<Kohlrabi> or the media are bad, hm
<sigma> X314: try a Verbatim 16x DVD
<X314> Kohlrabi: well.. tryed both.. but the software buffer is full. but the device buffer goes down.
<Kohlrabi> X314: ok, I have a plextor myself, though I never burned with kubuntu
<X314> sigma: only have an old 4x DVD+RW verbatim
<Kohlrabi> And I remember having issues with some media, though I don't remember if it were TDK's
<X314> Kohlrabi: tdk's always worked great for me
<Kohlrabi> X314: ok :)
<Kohlrabi> sigma: any luck with TV yet?
<sigma> Kohlrabi and ere4si and MidMark: even after that addition to my Xorg.conf it still says the s-video is disconnected
<sigma> i don't understand why it can see it but not use it?
<sigma> ok hang on that website says it needs the ati driver and im using the "radeon" one, does that make a difference?
<Kohlrabi> sigma: maybe that stuff form the wikibooks-link about nvidia/TV-out is also valid for ATI
<Kohlrabi> sigma: maybe try fglrx
<Kohlrabi> sigma: though fglrx will break compiz
<Kohlrabi> (for now)
<Kohlrabi> i.e. compiz won't work with fglrx
<Kohlrabi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kohlrabi> sigma?
<sigma> Kohlrabi: fglrx no longer supports my card
<mikkael> if i lock my screen there are gl snowflakes in the background. where can i disable it ?
<ere4si> sigma: it's a long standing prob for that card - still searching
<Kohlrabi> sigma: too bad :(
<Kohlrabi> sigma: got a 8*** AIW?
<Kohlrabi> or something?
<sigma> oh my gosh i have a image on the tv:)
<X314> so I'm guessing I will have to live with it beeing slow for now?
<ere4si> sigma: how/
<ere4si> *?
<sigma> ere4si and Kohlrabi: i used the ati-xorg driver and that outputed a image on the tv but its rather garbled - how do i make it clear? it also can't play video's - can i make it do that somehow?
<Kohlrabi> sigma: I don't know, sorry
<ere4si> sigma: found this - http://dir.filewatcher.com/-/?q=tv+out
<Kohlrabi> great find :D
<sigma> sorry tried that one! it doesn't work with my chip
<sigma> well i guess this was the first attempt by the xorg team to get it working so it can only get better from here on in
<motopicco85> hi, when I install kubuntu 7.10 I lose the start screen with the word "kubuntu" and under this word the bar of advancement..in Kubuntu 7.04 I had it..can you help me to have it in Gutsy?
<ere4si> sigma: being an older card you might be better with 6.04 lts version of the k/ubuntu's ?
<sigma> ere4si: but thats so buggy compared to gutsy! is it possible to compile that fglrx driver for gutsy? i can get the driver from ati.com
<Kohlrabi> sigma: what's your card's model?
<ere4si> sigma: I've never tried...
<ere4si> no offence - just curious - isn't kohlrabi a salad?
<llutz> ere4si: kind of cabbage
<ere4si> knew it was healthy some way :)
<Kohlrabi> I am!
<ere4si> ^_^
<Kohlrabi> sigma: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/previous/linux-r-8-28-8.html try installing this driver
<sigma> kohlrabi: its a ati mobility radeon 9000
<Kohlrabi> sigma: it's the last one supporting R200-cards
<sigma> yup thats the last one that supports my card
<Kohlrabi> ok, you know :p
<sigma> but can you help - which file on that page do i download and how do i install it? those instructions confuse me
<atomicnation> hello
<atomicnation> i need help with my kubuntu
<Kohlrabi> sigma: read https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html first
<atomicnation> somebody has an correct souces.list?
<Kohlrabi> sigma: and it should be best to load https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run I think
<_nix_> hello everybody.. anyone know what I need to install to get ktorrent's web-gui working? It says php-executable not found in path..
<ere4si> sigma: that link is for a rpm which is not a kubuntu package...
<sigma> ok il give that a shot when my repo dvd's arrive. however il hav 2find sumwer to download that file
<Kohlrabi> sigma: I never really installed the drivers that way, so I don't know how it works exactly
<sigma> na the .run packages work in kubuntu - alot of games come packaged like that
<Kohlrabi> yep
<Kohlrabi> I think UT-linux and the like
<sigma> do you know how i can stop kwrite and kate from creating those annoying backup files everytime i save a file?
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: Configure Editor -> Open/ Save -> Backup on Save -> Uncheck local files
<Jucato> sigma: Settings -> Configure Editor (in KWrite) or Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor -> Open/Save
<SSJ_GZ> Jucato: :p
<Jucato> mine was more complete :P
 * Jucato sulks in the corner
<ere4si> sigma: it is when you change a file - but no... :)
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe :)
<sigma> Jucato: thanks that solved it!
<Bandit12> what would you guys recommend for an ftp server on Kubuntu
<llutz> anyone using a Nvidia Quadro NVS 285 and had any trouble with it? does glx/dri work with nvidia-glx?
<llutz> Bandit12: vsftpd
<Jucato> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Bandit12> ok lets narrow that down to something not to difficult for a beginner
<llutz> Bandit12: still vsftpd, you'll have to read a lot anyway
<XBehave> i want to listen to radio1 online is there an alternative to realplayer that will let me do this? (i can use the wmp stream but not catchup)
<Kohlrabi> maybe mplayer can play it
<Kohlrabi> well
<Kohlrabi> let me rephrase: most probably mplayer can play it ;)
<Lynoure> XBehave: and there is also RealPlayer 10, if you can deal with closed source stuff
<Bandit12> XBehave i have Radio1 playing now on there own web player thingumybob
<XBehave> thx ill try mplayer and then realplayer if i have to
<XBehave> Bandit12: what are you using?
<Bandit12> XBehave: It's there web based player www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/listen/ and click the listen to radio 1 now link this opens a new window with the RP and WM links but theres a button on the left called Play
<XBehave> but do you have RP or mplayer installed?
<Bandit12> i have mplayer installed
<XBehave> thx
<jlarsson> Hi
<jlarsson> i wonder if it is compis and xgl in the new kubunu 7.10 ?
<jlarsson> pre installed
<posingaspopular> jlarsson: no but you can active it
<posingaspopular> !compiz | jlarsson
<ubotu> jlarsson: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<posingaspopular> afk
<XBehave> thx it turned out i had mplayer installed but it was being overwritten by xine which couldnt do the streaming or the buttons. mplayer is fully functional no need to consider dirty RealPlayer (i hated it on windows stupid adware) :D
<pfein> what do y'all use for adblock filters in konqueror?
<Jucato> Konqueror has a built-in adblock filter. and iirc Kubuntu puts in a default list in there
<pfein> Jucato: yeah, I wanted to update it, it was missing some stuff
<pfein> well, actually, I tried to import some lists from the AdBlockPlus site, & now it doesn't work at all...
<pfein> hmm, filterset.g appears to work
<pfein> whee, that was easy
<ubuntu_> ciaooo
<ubuntu_> ho un super problema, chi mi può aiutare??
<ere4si> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jucato> ere4si: it was italian btw
<ere4si> I'm illiterate :)
<Jucato> [21:58] --> ubuntu_ has joined this channel (n=ubuntu@host210-169-dynamic.14-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it). <--- the .it is a big clue :)
<sam_> hi.. i woud like to monitor my internet usage i have a ADSL router..
<mallize> can anyone tell me where to get the plugin SnowGlobe mentioned here http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/12/05/compiz-fusion-community-news-for-decemeber-5-2007-keep-those-plugins-coming/
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ahmad> hey all
<jembouge> hey all too
<ahmad> please i have an emergency question
<xstat> hello, has anyone installed kxdocker-1.1.4a on kubuntu gutsy???
<ahmad> i just finished from installing kubuntu 7.10
<ahmad> and i would like to mount my hdd drive
<ahmad> how to ?!
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: is it a usb hdd?
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: or internal?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip:internal
<login_> OI
<ActionParsnip> xstat: what issue are you having
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: it should be automounted
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: check /mnt and /media
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: it wasn't
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: i will give you the error message
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ok cool
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: hold on please
<xstat> actionparsnip, everything's ok, kxdocker opens and show the dock but i have a persistent problem in dragging icons to the dock... it says that Mouse Grabbing failed with "AlreadyGrabbed"
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<jembouge> lol I got the same pb
<jembouge> with an external
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: tried it as sudo
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount ....
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: sudo mount only ?! or there are any arguments ?
<jembouge> that's probably bc your partition/disk is NTFS
<jembouge> isn't it ahmad?
<ActionParsnip> xstat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294511
<ahmad> jembouge : my partitions are NTFS as you say
<ActionParsnip> xstat: that may help
<ahmad> :D
<jembouge> actually you should have an icon for your drive in either /mnt or /media
<jembouge> if you want your disk mounted, say in /mnt/new_disk
<ahmad> i have .. but i would like to access the files in it
<xstat> actionparsnip, ok, i'll check it, do you know if there is other way to add icons to kxdocker without dragging them??
<jembouge> create a folder first (/mnt/new_disk)
<ActionParsnip> xstat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294511&page=4
<jembouge> then type in a command:  sudo /dev/xxxxxx   /mnt/new_disk
<ahmad> and then ?!
<jembouge> replace xxxx
<ahmad> jembouge : and then ?!
<jembouge> by the name of the device
<jembouge> oops
<jembouge> i forgot
<jembouge> sudo mount /dev/xxxx /mnt/new_device
<ahmad> forgot what !?
<jembouge> the "mount" command
<ActionParsnip> xstat: you could try renaming the profile part of your profile for kxdocker and rerun
<ahmad> i tried it
<ahmad> and it failes ... i assume it is my fault
<jembouge> but ahmad, you should get the name of your device
<jembouge> and replace the xxxx with it
<jembouge> you can get it's name if you find the icon KDE shows
<jembouge> probably in /media
<ahmad> i cann't find any drives in /dev
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: can you paste your fstab file
<ahmad> i tried /media either
<ahmad> and it was negative
<xstat> actionparsnip, i've allready checked that page from ubuntu froums but couldn't get the problem solved, maybe i have to aproach it from other angle, not from kxdocker, maybe it's a xserver config problem
<jembouge> ahmad: do what ActionParsnip is saying to get the name of the device :)
<ActionParsnip> xstat: try running it as kdesu just to test
<jembouge> should be a /dev/sdaX where X is a number
<ahmad> how can i get the fstab file ... excuse me folks .. i am new to linux
<jembouge> (I'm too :p  )
<ubuntu_> Iam trying to install Kubuntu but dont know what Mount point I need to set on my saving disk for movies etc. I have one ntfs with Windows XP, one / for kubuntu, one /home and one /swap. What do I need to set on the last partition for movies?
<jembouge> but just go to media:/  and point the mouse on the disk that you want mounted, it will tell you something like "sdaX" somewhere in the tooltip
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: set it to whatever you want, the mounting will be added to your fstab at install
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: how can i get the fstab file ?!
<ActionParsnip> ubotu: call it /movies if you want
<jembouge> forget it
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_> ooh I can do that ;)
<tuxwulf_> What can I do about the live CD not starting up properly because "Can not open tty: job control not started"...?
<xstat> actionparsnip, nothing happens, maybe it's the mouse configuration in xorg-conf that's causing the problem, it's set to ImPS/2, i have a Genius 2 button with scroll PS2 optical mouse, wich other driver could be set to make some test??
<jembouge> (/etc/fstab)
<jembouge> lol sorry you said it
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help
<ahmad> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ahmad> #
<ahmad> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ahmad> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ahmad> # /dev/sda8
<ahmad> UUID=3c0f8d09-dcd6-4e6a-bb0d-b21f80d6f83a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ahmad> # /dev/sda9
<ahmad> UUID=2ac31a54-a2c3-42c7-a959-300c5963650f none            swap    sw              0       0
<ahmad> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: did that help !?
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: yeah but use the paste site
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jembouge> I guess his partition isn't shown in the list
<ahmad> ActionParsnip:what is paste site ?! i feel like idiottt :'(
<jembouge> read above
<jembouge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jembouge> you don't have to feel this way, we all went through it :p
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: you paste in there then send us the link you get
<ahmad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47098/
<ActionParsnip> xstat: can you find kxdocker_conf.xml
<ahmad> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47098/
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: thats how you do it. we can now analse your fstab file
<ubuntu> how do I set a swap to a partion in the installation? I trayied to set "mount point" to /swap the the installation sayes that I havent chose a swap and have to go back.
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: good to know such good information !! :D
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you need to set the type as linuxswap
<xstat> actionparsnip. yes, i have two of them one in /usr/share/apps/kxdocker and the other one it my home folder under .kde directory, you think the problem might be in the config file??
<ubuntu> moint point: /linuxswap ?
<ActionParsnip> ubotu: you need to change the filesystem type to linuxswap
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> thanks again
<ActionParsnip> xstat: kill kxdocker and rename the one in .kde so it is backed up
<ActionParsnip> xstat: then rerun
<ActionParsnip> xstat: let us know how it goes
<pteague_work> ok, the eclipse package dependency seems completely nuts... especially considering i downloaded eclipse for linux off their site & have installed a bunch of tools & haven't had any issues... now, attempting to install eclipse via aptitude, it wants to download 72 packages (161mb)... ?
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tko_> hi
<ActionParsnip> pteague_work: if apt says you need it, you need it
<ActionParsnip> hi tko_
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: so what did you get ?
<pteague_work> why do i need ant & junit for eclipse?  the only reason i need those is if i'm doing java development
<llutz> pteague_work: stop aptitude from installing recommends
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: does your drive pick up in the bios at power on?
<pteague_work> ah, gotcha
<Jucato> pteague_work: aptitude installs recommends by default. use -R to stop that
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: have you just taken the drive out of another pc and stuck it in your system
<Jucato> or use apt-get (which doesn't install recommends by default)
<tko_> Folks,i have an question regarding installing soundcard on my notebook
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: i just installed this system after i removed mandriva .. and my system is latpop .. so i didn't stuck the hdd to it
<traveller77> hi, could you someone clarify this "developers plan on implementing a new strategy which will allow Kubuntu to catch-up with some of the functionality of Ubuntu"
<TheNo1Yeti> tko: just ask the question.  No need for a preface. :)
<traveller77> appeared on the kubuntu.org, regarding the herdy version
<xstat> actionparsnip, i think it uses the one in /usr/share, i renamed it and rerun and asked for the config file, i pressed cancel and the same problem again
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: would you like me to reboot to check if the drive is picked in start up or not ?!
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ok so you are on a laptop with an internal hardrive that boots ok an you are trying to mount a usb hard drive
<traveller77> is ubuntu more funnctional than kubuntu and in what way?
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: is that right]
<xstat> actionparsnip: checking the xonfig file i see the only icon set in the dock, maybe i could add some other in the config file to see if apears
<tko_> lol,thanks
<tko_> i have an Lenovo 3000 n100, i know that there many tutorials in the net
<Bandit12> with sharing folders is there away that when you share 1 folder the folders within that get shared aswell?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: nooo .. i already can't read my internal hdd .. i read its name and can't access its contetns :(
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: so you are running from the live cd?
<xstat> actionparsnip: do you have installed kxdocker on youyr system?? if do could you send me your config file to see how kxdocker saves icon data in config file?
<ahmad> no .. from hdd
<ahmad> i installed the kubuntu itself from the alternate CD
<ActionParsnip> xstat: I dont have it installed. I'd have figured renaming the config file would foce a fresh one to be created
<TheNo1Yeti> Bandit12: If you are talking about changing the folder permissions to be readable by other users than just you, you can do a recursive change.   -R from a command line.
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: accept my chat offer
<Bandit12> i have a music folder and when i put new stuff in i wanted that available across my home network automatically.
<xstat> actionparsnip: yes, but the problem reappears, i really don't know where could be the problem at, but i know it can be solved, just don't know how :-S
<pteague_work> ok, 29 new with 86.3mb is a bit more reasonable... still trying to install eclipse-source, junit & ant though :(  ... hmm...  i wonder if the 'eclipse' package is just a dependency package & really doesn't provide anything
<ActionParsnip> xstat: try uninstalling then reinstalling
<ahmad> i think i already accepted !!
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: so you have installed kubuntu to a laptop with a single hard drive
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: where is the other drive if it is not usb
<jembouge> Bandit12: I think if you're sharing with samba, then folders within your shared folder should be shared to
<jembouge> it's recursive
<xstat> actionparsnip, don't think the problem would get solved by that, i have installed it many times form sources now i'm using checkinstall to build and install it as a deb package to easely remove it
<annemarie> where can i find network printer support for kubuntu?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: internal .. the HDD of the laptop !!
<pteague_work> yep, looks like eclipse is just a bundle of dependencies...  time to go dig
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: so what is kubuntu installed to?
<jembouge> ActionParsnip: ahmad probably mens a partition then
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: the same drive you cannot read?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ok do you have a seperate partition desired to store user data
<jembouge> OMG, I hope for you that you didn't ...
<ActionParsnip> xstat: have you tried kibadock?
<ActionParsnip> jembouge: wassup?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: first i deleted the partition was holding the mantundiva from windows .. and then i installed the kubuntu over it - assumig that the setup will re-organize the partitions again as it likes - and then here i am
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: i even can't installa any programs .. i don't know whassup !!
<jembouge> I just wondered whether ahmad had "replaced" his ntfs partition by the linux one, yet wanted to keep it.
<ActionParsnip> ok so you want to mount your windows partition?
<ahmad> yes
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: why didnt you say that then?
<ahmad> because you did't ask what partition i want to mount !!
<ActionParsnip> you were on about disks
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: do you already know the solution ?!
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: took ages to realise you were on a laptop
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: please be nice.
<xstat> actionparsnip, yes i have installed it once, but i have solved many installation problems, i think this is the last to solve
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ok so you have a windows partiotion you would like to access from kubuntu
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: i am on a laptop .. i have 1 hdd .. i have windows XP on separate partition .. and other 2 partitions .. i want to mount the 3 partitions
<ActionParsnip> xstat: short of reinstalling and renaming the profiles i'm pretty stumped
<ahmad> ActionParsnip: i wish it is clear by now !
<ActionParsnip> xstat: sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ok cool, gimme a sec
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: probably easiest done by useing the mount config in systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<xstat> actionparsnip thank you anyway you had helped me a lot
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: this will show you which partition your windows is on as 1 will be ntfs
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: this will help loads
<ActionParsnip> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: mount config is a ton easier than all that CLI stuff.
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim: fair point
<ahmad> Question :: can i mount a NTFS from kubuntu !?
<genii> nosrednaekim: Looks like you drove them off LOL
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: yes
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<nosrednaekim> genii: mention GUIs and everyone scatters and goes to look at the pretty tool :D
<ahmad> it gived me error
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: ehat did.
<nosrednaekim> *what
<jembouge> ahmad yes, you need one command line to do so
<TheNo1Yeti> Wait, Linux has a gui?
<ahmad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47100/
<jembouge> ahmad: and the name of the device you want to mount
<dane> hi
<ahmad> i tried it from the system settings
<ahmad> the system seems to go unstable
<kub^> hi, how do i release and renew my ip for dhcp (kubuntu gutsy)?
<ahmad> i have also thin error when i try to close dolphin
<ahmad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47101/
<ahmad> i don't know what is happening :'(
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: unmount that ntfs drive
<jembouge> me neither, this is really weird..
<jembouge> so tell me, did you install kubuntu or are you just running from the cd?
<nosrednaekim> kub^: "sudo dhclient <interface name>"
<kub^> nosrednaekim thanks :)
<jembouge> dane: hi, what's up?
<pag> ahmad, " sudo chown ahmad:ahmad /home/ahmad/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml " should solve that dolphin bookmark issue
<Jucato> ahmad: that's a known bug with kdesudo
<Jucato> follow what pag said
<Jucato> (and check if there are updates available because I think this has been fixed already)
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: I see your problem, you uncleanly shut down windows while that drive was mounted. you need to boot windows to recover the journal and then shut-down cleanly.
<ahmad> so what are the steps now ?!
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: to which problem are you referring to?
<nosrednaekim> ahmad: boot windows, then cleanly shut down
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: his hard drive mount error
<Jucato> ah ok
<zvezdichko> Good thing I have finally a fast machine. Now I'd like to try KDE 4. But will there be a conflict between qts and skype?
<Jucato> not the kdesudo/d3lphin error then :P
<nosrednaekim> nah.... I stay clear of kdesudo errors :D
<ahmad> ok .. meet you after 15 mins .. i didn't turn off windows since ages :D
<F3000> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carmen> v
<Daisuke_Ido> w
<ere4si> vdub
<zen-xstat> hello people, i'm trying to get workin kxdocker on kubuntu gutsy, does anyone successfuly installed kxdocker??
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all  : )
<alesan> hey how do I caonfigure a raw pppoe connecton (not through a router, I ony have a modem) on gutsy?
<alesan> DSL modem
<nosrednaekim> alesan: probably Kppp can do it
 * BluesKaj hands out hot coffees to all who need it 
<nosrednaekim> brrr.... yeah. its cold here
<nosrednaekim> still around 23F
<nosrednaekim> zvezdichko: sorry, didn't see your question.No, there will be no conflict
<BluesKaj> milder now , just slightly below freezing ...wife is pressuring me to put up the Christmas lights
<nosrednaekim> zvezdichko: and I'd wait till the next RC, everything should be VERY usable then
<zvezdichko> nosrednaekim: good thing ;) I only worry how I will have to remove KDE 4 when a new RC comes out
<nosrednaekim> zvezdichko: if its from .deb packages souldn't be hard.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: heh..
<nosrednaekim> zvezdichko: if its from svn/source, just recompile
<BluesKaj> yeah, tried twice to get those kde4 instructions to work , but no dice .. obviously doing something wrong , but I can't be bothered to find out : )
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: heh...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its really not worth the work
<BluesKaj> yeah. 3.5.8 works fine
<BluesKaj> like you said , when it's deb'd then I'll do it
<lorddarkpat> hello
<BluesKaj> !hello | lorddarkpat
<nosrednaekim> hello lorddarkpat
<ubotu> lorddarkpat: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<alesan> re
<alesan> I have no idea how to configure a pppoe connection with kppp
<nosrednaekim> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jucato> I don't thnk kppp handles pppoe adsl
<alesan> it seems it's dial up only
<Jucato> yep
<nosrednaekim> oh.. sorry :(
<alesan> Jucato: ah ok :)
<alesan> no problem
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: no, that's the right link
<nosrednaekim> thatlink should help though.
<Jucato> kppp's the wrong app
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah, but I told him earilier that KPP coulddo it
<Jucato> ah
<sigma> why does the search feature in konqueror not work?
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> what search feature?
<alesan> ok so it is command line only
<alesan> good
<Jucato> alesan: yep
<Jucato> pppoeconf
<Jucato> er...sudo pppoeconf
<alesan> I have to tell my girlfriend in europe how to setup the connection
<BluesKaj> sigma, do you mean strigi or locate ?
<alesan> she's now gone to buy a ethernet cable
<Jucato> oh..
<sigma> press ctrl+f in a konqueror window, that feature - whatever i type in it never finds anything
<alesan> about me... you know, I feel like knetworkmanager sucks regarding wireless connections
<alesan> now I cannot connect with any WPA network, only "free" ones
<daz> High everyone. I'm seriously struggling to find a way to increase the amount of RAM Java allocates to my browser.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, knetworkmangler has problems
<alesan> any idea how to reset knetworkmanager or some other component?
<daz> Can anyone help?
<Jucato> sigma: while browsing web pages? yes sometimes it doesn't work. I don't know why. I think perhaps it has to do something with the web page itself
<nosrednaekim> alesan: the cuases vary wildly.
<alesan> any better wifi manager I can install? now I am connected with a ethernet cable
<nosrednaekim> alesan: for wpa? yeah, there are a couple
 * Jucato is lucky to be using only WEP at home... no problems there
<denn> hi everyone
 * nosrednaekim lives so far out in the middle of nowhere that he leaves it open
<nosrednaekim> hi denn:
<nosrednaekim> alesan: the names are escaping me ATM
<sigma> Jucato: no while searching my hdd, im at a folder with files which start with the word alien, but if i open the find bar and type in alien then click find nothing happens - it don't find anything even though there are files with that word in the name there
<Jucato> sigma: aaah that
<Jucato> it uses regular expressions (I know, annoying...)
<Jucato> try alien*
<sigma> oh my gosh, lol. they go all the way to make a gui to search and it still needs regular expressions to work:)
<Jucato> find is a pretty GUI frontend to "find" and "grep"
<sigma> thanks, its working well now, it should tell people that in the find bar or add the star in at the end automatically
<nosrednaekim> sigma: but what if people want an exact match?
<Jucato> (reg exp are actually very powerful... once you know even just the basics....)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: the actual problem is that kfind doesn't really tell the user in an obvious manner that it requires regexp
<sigma> nosrednaekim: good point!
<nosrednaekim> hmmm yeah,it really should.
<sigma> ya thats it Jucato
<Jucato> or it should "scale" to both...accepting reg exp and non-reg exp...
<Jucato> dunno if that's even possible though :)
 * Jucato goes back to studying
<sigma> there should be a one line hint above the search bar giving an example of how to enter the variable
<sigma> maybe its fixed in kde4
<Jucato> (or gone... dunno :P)
<Riddell> anyone with xinerama?  testers needed for qt 4
<bar> The petition!!!!! http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/mainactor/index.html
<Jucato> sigma: oh Dolphin works on filters, but only for the current directory (same as filters in Konqueror)
<sigma> lol, i test drove konqueror on a kde4 live cd, its great, looks so much better. i still don't like dolphin, seems to be lacking functionality. i still say kde should use konq for file browsing and firefox for web browsing
<Jucato> sigma: that last part is impossible :)
<sigma> Jucato: why you say that - how come its possible for gnome to do it but not kde?
<Jucato> GNOME's default web browser isn't Firefox
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: what are you studying?
<Jucato> C++
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: Use of a non-KDE component is up to the distros; it's out of KDE's hands.
<Jucato> SSJ_GZ: although what he's saying is that KDE itself should use Firefox as KDE's browser
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: i'm trying to learn SIP so I can make a python linking to the qt pictureflow widget
<Jucato> sigma: one good reason is that a KDE browser would need to use KDE :)
<sigma> Jucato: good point! but why is firefox the norm in ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<xRaich[o]2x> sigma: firefox is gtk based and loads a shitload of libs. and that comsumes memory
<nosrednaekim> sigma: because firefox is written in gtk, which is what gnome uses
<Jucato> sigma: that's for distros to decide. nothing to do with GNOME or KDE actually
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: It's a bit of a stretch to say Firefox is "written in GTK" but yes, it currently uses GTK as its toolkit on Linux.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<sigma> well i use firefox, the only extra lib i had to install was libstdcc++5 to install it, can't say its consuming that much more memory
<sigma> is there any way just to remove the web browsing part of konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: you probably had already installed other gtk apps.
<Jucato> just don't use it
<Jucato> the web browsing part of Konqueror (KHTML) is used in other KDE apps to. it's a core library
<sigma> nope firefox was the first one
<sigma> oh ok i see, better not fiddle with that one!
<sigma> all the other dep's except that one lib were pre-installed on my system
<sigma> does anyone know if theres a .deb package for the vdrift racing game?
<nosrednaekim> !info vdrift
<mot_> what package enables slideshow in konqueror?
<ubotu> Package vdrift does not exist in gutsy
<Insurgent> HEy.
<nosrednaekim> hey Insurgent
<Insurgent> Can someone help me out?
<sigma> i checked packages.ubuntu.com - it wasn't there
<Insurgent> I'm trying to update and it isn't working
<nosrednaekim> Insurgent: whats the problem
<sigma> whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: try www.getdeb.net
<sigma> will do, thanks
<Jucato> mot_: what slideshow do you mean?
<Insurgent> nosrednaekim, during update i get a 404 on "http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz"
<sigma> i hate building from source
<mot_> Jucato, slideshow view
 * Jucato loves compiling...
<Insurgent> It's in trying to compile to kubuntu 7.4
<Insurgent> It's in trying to compile to kubuntu 7.04
 * Jucato has never seen a slideshow view
<nosrednaekim> Insurgent: compile?
<Insurgent> Err
<Insurgent> upgrade*
<Insurgent> I'm not at all with it today.
<llutz> mot_: kipi-plugins
<nosrednaekim> Insurgent: you're trying to upgrade to 7.04? then remove that line.
<Jucato> llutz: in Konqueror?
<Insurgent> Remove what line?
<llutz> Jucato: iirc uses konqi some kio-slave to use those plugins too
<nosrednaekim> from your /etc/apt/sources.list.... the line that has the kubuntu URL in ir.
<nosrednaekim> *it
<Insurgent> nosrednaekim, okay.
<Insurgent> Thanks
<Jucato> llutz: I don't think Konqueror uses any kipi stuff at all
<sigma> hey i didnt know that getdeb.net was owned by canonical
<mot_> llutz, nogo, i already have that installed and it's not doing the trick.
<Jucato> perhaps Gwenview, Digikam or Krita
<sigma> why is it then not in packages.ubuntu.com?
<Insurgent> Arg.
<nosrednaekim> sigma: unsuppoerted games mostly.
<Jucato> O.o
<Insurgent> Don't you hate it when packages are not kept up to date?
<Insurgent> Like older versions of software.
<jpatrick> Insurgent: they are in the unstable release
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: lol, he's all the way back on edgy
<Insurgent> jpatrick, ?
<sigma> oh i see
<jpatrick> Insurgent: if you're on edgy no wonder...
<Jucato> sigma: where did you get the idea that getdeb is owned by canonical?
<Insurgent> jpatrick, hmm?
<jpatrick> Insurgent: the archives are frozen from updated packages after the release
<sigma> © 2007 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<Insurgent> jpatrick, do when i update will packages update?
<Jucato> sigma: yes. Canonical owns Canonical and Ubuntu :D
<jpatrick> Insurgent: nop
<Jucato> sigma: it doesn't say that getdeb is owned by Canonical does it? :D
<sigma> but why does that appear at the bottom of the getdeb website?
<jpatrick> Insurgent: unless you upgrade to a newer release
<Jucato> sigma: it's a copyright notification. :)
<Insurgent> jpatrick, How do i do this?
<stdin> probably because they use Ubuntu and Ubuntu logos
<sigma> and that site looks alot like the canonical + ubuntu sites
<jpatrick> !upgrade | Insurgent
<ubotu> Insurgent: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Insurgent> thanks
<sigma> perhaps canonical sponsored the hosting + bandwidth or something
<Jucato> sigma: that's irrelevant. the drupal theme used for the Ubuntu websites are freely and openy available :)
<Jucato> sigma: not even :)
<sigma> oh ok, i dont get why vdrift is not in the repo's - its such a cool game, better than torcs that is there
<Jucato> sigma: tie, manpower, no one has done it yet? there can be many reasons why
<Jucato> (usuallyanpower and time)
<Jucato> er.. "man power"
<sigma> well there is a feisty version available, would that possibly work on gutsy?
<vara> Please help.  I've screwed something up and figure out what happened.  I followed the instructions for disabling tapping on my touchpad while typing
<vara> then I lost tapping completely.
<vara> so I deleted the script
<vara> and removed the entry to xorg.conf to return the system to how it was before
<vara> and now I have no touchpad functionality at all when logged into X
<vara> I do have touchpad when signing into the initial session
<Dragonath> I think reconfiguring the X server might help
<sigma> vara: you should run that reconfigure xorg command
<sigma> lesson: always have a backup of your xorg.conf!
<vara> please tell me how to do that!  (run the reconfigure command)
<sigma> does anyone know the command off hand? i forgot it
<vara> yeah (bashes head against wall) - backup!  kicking myself now
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sigma> don't worry i learnt the hard way - had to re-install
<vara> I plugged in a usb mouse and it works fine - so it's just the touchpad
<jpapas> hello
<sigma> i love my compiz cube, yesterday i put one video in each window and played them in full screen, then i rotated the cube and they were all playing super-smoothly!
<sigma> vara: ya then its just a reconfigure that you need
<vara> OK, thanks...trying it now
<sigma> check the /etc/X11 folder, sometimes it makes a backup there
<vara> OK
<sigma> can compiz not show window contents while moving windows?
<jembouge> jpapas: ask man
<trappist> sigma: sure it can
<sigma> and why does klipper disapear when im using compiz?
<sigma> trappist: how? im using kwin with compiz
<vara> back in a sec - gotta restart X
<trappist> sigma: I don't even know how you're doing that
<sigma> trappist: lol i just didnt install emerald, and its working perfectly
<deeploy> kubuntu français ?
<jpatrick> !fr | deeploy
<ubotu> deeploy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<deeploy> ok
<deeploy> merci
<deeploy> :)
<jpatrick> de rien
<vara> OK, so now I have a new problem...how do I kill the xserver-xorg process?  It keeps running in the background and so the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't work.  ctrl-esc won't let me kill it due to insufficient privileges
<vara> neither will a log out and back in
<vara> sorry to be a pain, I'm just a little freaked out.
<vara> how can I get rid of the process that's locking me out of the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?
<jpatrick> vara: killall dpkg(-reconfigure)
<jpatrick> !patience | vara
<ubotu> vara: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpatrick> :P
<vara> ahh, let me try that one
<jpatrick> I was still typing :)
<Walkboss> 1
<Walkboss> Whoops
<vara> i totally understand that and I'm truly grateful.  if my attitude came across as anything different, I'm really sorry.
<jpatrick> vara: did it work?
<BluesKaj> it's asmall annoyance but can be a frustrating one , when correcting spelling in the konq browser google searchbar the cursor won't stay behind the completed letter , it constantly jumps to the end of the phrase after just one keystroke. Any suggestions , cuz I havent found any fixes anywhere.
<Walkboss> Can someone let me know how to get kwin working with compiz? Is it even possible?
<vara> yes!!!, I'm just starting the reconfigure process...
<jpatrick> Walkboss: no, you have to replace kwin with compiz with "compiz --replace"
<Walkboss> jpatrick, my window decorations disappear when I run that.
<stdin> Walkboss: installed compiz-kde ?
<jpatrick> Walkboss: have you installed emerald and compiz-kde?
<Walkboss> Not emerald
<cpereira> hi
<Walkboss> Do I also need emerald-themes?
<jpatrick> yep
<stdin> shouldn't *need* emerald, but it's another window decorator
<jpatrick> I needed emerald here
<stdin> (probably better than the one in compiz-kde)
<Walkboss> What is the package name?
<Walkboss> Package emerald-themes has no installation candidate
<bazhang> emerald or compiz-kde?
<Walkboss> I got emerald and it suggested emerald-themes
<Walkboss> Oh well
<stdin> you have to get the themes via svn...
<stdin> Walkboss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-3f62aec4d410bb7d9a17dc47f6b04f73638dc368
<Walkboss> I used to use it with gnome in fiesty, but I haven't had any luck with KDE
<jpatrick> ...Kubuntu then use this command: ...emerald, hmm
<bazhang> emerald --replace
<stdin> jpatrick: the package "compiz" pulls "compiz-gnome" and a ton on gtk deps, that's why the 2 are different
<stdin> and someone thinks emerald is a must on kde
<jpatrick> stdin: I know, the page just said emerald
<Walkboss> I swear I used to use metacity --replace after running compiz and every was well.
<Walkboss> emerald --replace just hangs, by the way
<F3000> Anyone here able to help me with connecting a wireless router? I'm not too n00b with it (anymore), I'm just running low with ideas, and I still shun manuals... :/
<stdin> Walkboss: it only works while running compiz
<Walkboss> I said I haven't had any luck. I've tried on KDE, please don't assume I haven't.
<Walkboss> I ran compiz --replace first
<Walkboss> then no decorations
<Walkboss> then emerald --replace and now it says Reloading...
<Walkboss> I guess because I tried to change the theme. It's not loaded at all though. at least I still don't see any borders.
<Walkboss> wait. brb
<jpatrick> Walkboss: did it work?
<Walkboss> No dice
<Walkboss> I ran "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24" and restarted X
<jpatrick> Walkboss: have you actived the nvidia driver in the restricted manager?
<Walkboss> yeah, it's up
<jpatrick> odd..
<Walkboss> Isn't "AddARGBGLXVisuals" supposed to be in the device section of xorg.conf?
<jpatrick> err. I use ati, no idea
<Walkboss> I'll try a couple more things and if it doesn't work I'll wait a few months again. Thanks for your help
<combinio> how to extract *.ACE archive ?? :}
<Dr_willis> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<combinio> i installed unace already
<Dr_willis> then use the unace command? :)
<combinio> Dr_willis: will try that :)
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> use the shell :)  and 'unp' is what i normally do for most all the archives i come across
<xiven> Hey
<xiven> I am having a big internet problem with Kubuntu
<psycho> Hallöchen miteinander
<psycho> someone speaks german?
<Jucato> !de | psycho
<ubotu> psycho: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xiven> It works for a minute or two, if I don't try anything other then viewing the front of google or the like....
<psycho> ² jucato do you speak german?
<Jucato> no
<psycho> oh
<psycho> ok
<psycho> *gg*
<psycho> u know how to install a driver 4 a WLAN Interface? i tried 2 get a better driver in my 7.10 but something is wrong now...
<psycho> if i try ifconfig i dont see my wlan interface
<Jucato> iwconfig?
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psycho> if i make iwconfig i saw it
<psycho> i know but i shoot down the driver i think
<Jucato> yeah I think it should be iwconfig
<skyfalcon866> is there is cpu temp app for kicker
<psycho> but in my old configuration i saw it also with ifconfig
<psycho> and with iwconfig i cant activate it
 * Jucato is not good w/ wireless
<psycho> iwconfig shows me wlan0
<psycho> is i make ifconfig up wlan0 is says Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<venik> 7.10 is DEFINITELY slower on my computer than 7.04 was, especially in handling graphics.  WHen I move the mouse, the cursor does not follow instantly as it should.  I tried adjusting the drag delay and threshold, but it did not help.  I am using an ATI card and the generic Linux driver for ATI cards.
<psycho> with lsmod i saw my card 05:06.0 Network controller: Ralink RT2561/RT61 rev B ...
<niko_> hi to all
<niko_> how can i record my desktop?
<llutz> install recordmydesktop
<niko_> eheheh
<niko_> it's in the repo?
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubotu> krecordmydesktop: kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<llutz> niko_: it is, a imho better, kommander-gui is reKordmydesktop, apps-kde.org
<llutz> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/reKordmydesktop?content=55760
<hw_> Anyone know a backport of esvn 0.6.12 for feisty?
<niko_> record
<niko_> or rekord?
<llutz> niko_: package is "recordmydesktop", gui="krecordmydesktop" or "reKordmydesktop", see link
<niko_> okiz!
<niko_> understand
<psycho> in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29 they speak of a marvel chipset but i have a RaLink chipset
<llutz> psycho: d-link changes chipsets moreoften than underwear
<psycho> lol
<psycho> i tried the instructions 4 the RT2561/RT61 but now it dont work...
<Dr_willis> wasent the ra chipset suposed to have gpl drivers?  (i dont keep up with wirless any more.. ive given up on wireless) :)
<psycho> joo
<psycho> it has gpl drivers
<psycho> but something goes wrong
<Dr_willis> I just rember a big deal on the RA* having gpl drivers ages ago.. then never could find the cards and then i herd the drivers sucked.. heh heh.
<psycho> and i dont know how to find the problem
<psycho> is the ndiswrapper running with every driver?
<psycho> then i can take the cd
<psycho> i only found the instructions 4 this chipset with the gpl driver
<BluesKaj> venik, use the restricted driver (8.37) in system settings/advanced.. I have a low end ati X200G onboard and it works better then the ati proprietary recommended driver (8.43), including 3D and DRI
<jurgentje> Hi... I've got messed up with my system and I can't figure out how to get it okay again... tons of dependencies seem to be crippled, I guess it's because there's something wrong in my sources.list ... anyhow, is there an easy way to revert my Kubuntu (actually a converted ubuntu) to a default Kubuntu without loosing my "home" folders?
<jurgentje> (my release would be Gutsy)
<niko_> i don't understand of to start the gui of recordmydesktop....
<niko_> where it saves the files???
<JohnFlux_> niko_: go to wherever your want it to save the fil
<JohnFlux_> file
<niko_> okiz
<JohnFlux_> niko_: then run:  recordmydesktop  filename
<niko_> i found the file....
<niko_> yeap
<niko_> but
<JohnFlux_> by default is out.mpg
<niko_> the settings?
<JohnFlux_> by default is out.ogg
<niko_> out.ogg
<niko_> yeap
<JohnFlux_> niko_: man recordmydesktop
<niko_> but the encoding?
<niko_> is slow!!!
<niko_> the fremes i mean
<niko_> okiz
<niko_> frames
<mpat> kann mir mal einer helfen?
<jembouge> du muss English sprechen
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mpat> danke
<venik> blueskj, when I tried that I was told that "Your hardware does not need any proprietary drivers", and none were visible
<venik> Blueskj, when I tried to install one manually, X would not start, and I had to edit the xorg.conf to be able to use the machine with a GUI
<jurgentje> If I would just download de Kubuntu live CD ... and install it over my current (ubuntu) installation, will it retain my /home data? (especially my documents)
<jembouge> jurgentje: the best thing to do when installing is to create a separate partition for your /home directory
<jembouge> if you haven't done so, i guess you'd better save everything before you reinstall the whole thing
<jembouge> cause it won't keep it
<jurgentje> jembouge: it's just ... for some weird reason, my Kubuntu is going nuts on its dependencies and stuff... and I'l like to start over with a clean slate. :/
<mpat> neversfelde: can you read my messages?
<pastryness> when i installed kubuntu it didnt ask for a root password
<pastryness> how do i su into root?
<pastryness> or login to root?
<jembouge> pastryness: you do not
<jembouge> this is special on ubuntu
<jembouge> you use sudo
<pastryness> but then anyone can do sudo?
<jembouge> with the passord of the first user account created
<pastryness> ah
<pastryness> okay
<jembouge> which is the admin
<jembouge> if you wanna do more than just one thing as a root
<jembouge> type in "sudo -d"
<jembouge> oops
<jembouge> sudo -s
<jembouge> and then, that'll be like "su"
<jembouge> sudo is either   "sudo -s"
<jembouge> or "sudo mycommand"
<jembouge> jurgentje: try deborphan and get rid of all the useless stuff you have
<jembouge> reinstall packages
<jembouge> i don't know...
<jembouge> if I were you I would reinstall everything, but I do use several partitions
<jembouge> so I don't have to worry about erasing everything
<rance> what is the right way to turn a single hardware sound adapter to several (say 4) virtual sound adapters so that multiple software programs that each take exclusive control of the device can still function  (on freebsd multiple devices are created as in /dev/pcm0.0 /dev/pcm0.1 etc)
<install> I had Windows XP on my computer and installed kubuntu but cant see the boot menu. Maby I did't install grub. Can I do it after? I have booted from the live-cd
<llutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<install> how do I install grub from live-cd after I have installed Win XP on one partition on kubuntu on another. Can't see the boot menu
<venik> Blueskaj-- tried to specify the ati card I have (Rage 128), but it did not work with the generic driver.
<venik> Things were faster and smoother with 7.04, for some odd reason
<mustafa-> türkçe bilen var mı
<coreymon77> umm english?
<kawa> mustafa
<kawa> hi
<kawa> :)
<mustafa-> hi. can i ask one question. what is the dirrence kubuntu alternate and kubuntu destop
<mustafa-> difference*
<coreymon77> mustafa-: alternate is a text installer
<coreymon77> mustafa-: desktop is the livecd
<mustafa-> ok. thanks.
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> why is freenode so dead right now
<CrocoJet> exist some kind of bug new version flashplugin in Kubuntu gutsy ?
<coreymon77> nobody is talking in any of the channels im in
<CrocoJet> coreymon77, we are two .. than
<coreymon77> huh?
<CrocoJet> do you use kubuntu ?
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> of course
<CrocoJet> gutsy version ?
<coreymon77> yes
<CrocoJet> did you make install flashplugin ?
<coreymon77> i apt installed flash
<CrocoJet> I cant get success with install ... flash
<CrocoJet> ah . use konqueror or firefox ?
<coreymon77> !info flash]
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in gutsy
<coreymon77> !info flashplugin
<ubotu> Package flashplugin does not exist in gutsy
<CrocoJet> ouch !
<coreymon77> is flash on apt?
<coreymon77> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ahmad> hey folks
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ahmad> i have a problem in my Adept Manager
<ahmad> is there any one who can help ?!
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: there you go
<CrocoJet> I think that adept manager is full bugs
<coreymon77> ahmad: not if you dont tell us what the problem is
 * coreymon77 agrees with CrocoJet
<CrocoJet> may be .. better try 7.04 Kubuntu
<coreymon77> thats why i just use cmdline apt
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: why?
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: why use feisty?
<CrocoJet> coreymon77, thats explain my problems .. adept !!
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: what about it
<CrocoJet> more stable .. I think
<ahmad> coreymon77 : i started to upgrade the system .. and then it stopped ..  and when  i try to run the Adept again it refuses telling me that Another process is using the packaging system database
<CrocoJet> ahmad, happen here also
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: adept has nothing to do with make
<coreymon77> ahmad: the database is locked
<ahmad> and what is the solution !?
<coreymon77> !aptfix | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<coreymon77> ahmad: that should work
<coreymon77> ahmad: make sure that adept is not still running though first
<ahmad> i would like to know what is the reason for that ?!
<deeploy> hello
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<coreymon77> ahmad: only one proccess can use the apt database at a time
<Jucato> hm..
<coreymon77> ahmad: when a process is using it, it locks the databse so that no other process can use it
<coreymon77> ahmad: the process removes the lock when it is done, but when something like adept crashes
<deeploy> is there anyone who can help me ?
<coreymon77> ahmad: the lock isnt removed, therefore that happens
<pastryness> how do i update the available programs?
<coreymon77> ahmad: that command removes the lock
<coreymon77> pastryness: through apt? sudo apt-get update
<ahmad> coreymon77 : thank you so so so much
<coreymon77> deeploy: not if you dont tell us what the problem is
<pastryness> with kde
<Jucato> pastryness: 2 ways: 1) you will be automatically notified if there are updates to installed programs. you will see an icon in your panel informing you of that. you can just click on it and use the updater
<coreymon77> ahmad: no problem
<ahmad> coreymon77 : how can you know these solutions ?!
<coreymon77> ahmad: experience
<Jucato> pastryness: 2) you can manually check if there are updates using Adept Manager (in K Menu -> System)
<coreymon77> ahmad: best way to learn this stuff, have it happen to you, then when you fix it
<coreymon77> ahmad: you know what to tell others
<Jucato> (or just watch as others helplessly ask for help and get helped by others)
<coreymon77> ahmad: the reason i know alot about getting wireless working is because of all the countless hours ive spent getting it to work for me
<ahmad> but the probelm that i cann't memorize this commands .. should i gather it in a file or something !!
<coreymon77> ahmad: you shouldnt need to use that command often
<coreymon77> ahmad: the lock is normally removed automatically
<CrocoJet> ahmad, I am making download of Kubuntu 7.04 .. may be more stable .. than 7.10
<CrocoJet> gutsy .. suck a lots with bugs
<coreymon77> ahmad: stuff like apt commands, ive just used them so much that ive memorized them
<CrocoJet> if no sucess with 7.04 ... I will return to fedora 7
<ahmad> 7.04 is more stable ?!
<coreymon77> i dont think so
<coreymon77> i like gutsy
<CrocoJet> I dont know .. but 7.10 is so so
<coreymon77> ahmad: that apt database thing will happen in 7.04 too
<CrocoJet> 7.04 is Feisty Fawn
<CrocoJet> 7.10 is gutsy
<CrocoJet> (nickname, I think)
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: yes, i know that
<coreymon77> anything that is not a LTS release is bound to have bugs in it
<CrocoJet> coreymon77, explaining to ahmad
<CrocoJet> ouch !!!
<coreymon77> anyways
<CrocoJet> really ?
<coreymon77> ya
<tlayton> can anyone help on a kde 4 rc1 error on hardy?
<svenne> Swedish everyone??
<CrocoJet> too bad
<CrocoJet> :(
<coreymon77> tlayton: hardy is very experimental
<CrocoJet> what is main difference 7.04 and 7.10 ?
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: a kde rc on top of a ver unstable hardy is bound to have problems
<coreymon77> CrocoJet: bug fixes
<ahmad> this is the question i was about to ask :D
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i have to go
<coreymon77> class time
<CrocoJet> ah ok
<coreymon77> bye
<CrocoJet> ok, thanks information
<tlayton> well, this error iv'e been having since beta 3 on gutsy
<coreymon77> Jucato: take care of them, will ya?
<Jucato> if I can manage to stay awake
<Jucato> Fri Dec  7 02:25:39 PHT 2007
<svenne> Svensk någon skulle behöva hjälp
<Jucato> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ahmad> why i imagine that the 1 CD - type of linux seems less stable than the other 1 - DVD distros ?! :D
<tlayton> my hardy is actually stable. i was just hoping to try kde 4. there's a thread in the hardy development forum in which it works.
<tlayton> well, here's the error message if anyone can help: "dolphin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<mrmonday> is it possible to get kubuntu to run an application using default gtk settings instead of kde/whatever kubuntu uses?
<Dr_willis> you mean the default gtk theme?
<kawa__> for dounload repo..
<kawa__> supo adapter...
<kawa__> sudo
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, probably
<osman47> !de
<Dr_willis> The kde theme manager/settings has a checkbox to theme GTK/Gnome apps with the KDE theme I thought.
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> Used to be the you had gtk apps looking all different from the KDE ones.. got sort of ugly after a while.
<pastryness>  my adept manager>updates>kubuntu updates check boxes are grayed out and i cant select them, why?
 * mrmonday tries
<pastryness> anyone? plz? i cant click the recommended updates checkbox :/
<BluesKaj> pastryness, close adept and do a ' sudo apt-get update ' in the Konsole , then try again
<pastryness> okay, i'll try that
<pastryness> okay
<pastryness> i did that
<pastryness> my adept is still the same
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | pastryness
<ubotu> pastryness: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pastryness> things are still the same
<pastryness> let me take a screenshot
<pastryness> mmm
<_nix_> hello everybody..
<JohnFlux_> what uses wtmp?
<ahmad> hello _nix_
<popogge> what are you guys using for an irc klient? i dont like konversation klient
<pastryness> hmmm
<pastryness> my knetworkmanager is also showeing no active device, even though i can access the internet fine
<_nix_> I created a trackerless torrent in ktorrent (2.2.4) and added my IP and port number in it. However the torrent is not downloading from a friends place who's using utorrent.
<_nix_> popogge: I'm using irssi
<_nix_> popogge: u can send /ctcp <nick> version to check out what client is being used
<niko_> hi to all
<niko_> how can i install xwinwrap?
<smooker> hi all :)
<Xcell> .
<smooker> kubuntu seems to be verry stable OS and im so happy to use it :) where i can see my uptime fromt the reboot to now ?
<StevenR> smooker: type uptime in a terminal
<pastryness> my sound card is 5.1, how can i configure it? the kmix options are so limited
<smooker>  21:18:15 up 21:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00 what load average means ?
<StevenR> smooker: 19:17:17 up 2 days, 22:55,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.03, 0.00   forexample (that box had a kernel update this week)
<StevenR> smooker: it's a general measure of how loaded your system is.
<StevenR> smooker: the numbers are the 1min, 5min and 15min averages. They're based on a number of factors, including swap, disk, cpu, memory usage.
<niko_> nothing on install xwinwrap?
<smooker> interest.. on my kubuntu before i see no swap usage, only physical mem  less than 10% of my 2gb ram i think thats verry good :)
<xaa> my kicker crashed, i try dcop kicker kicker restart - itll come back up but crash instantly. anyone have anysuggestions?
<StevenR> smooker: yeah. your load averages are tiny. Your system is doing fine.
<niko_> XWinWrap???
<niko_> (join #compiz
<johnficca> Hi I'm getting this: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found...what should I install to fix?
<StevenR> install qt-devel probably
<johnficca> what are the kde headers called?
<kubuntux> #kubuntu.kde
<vajk> hello all
<nalioth> johnficca: you mean like kde-devel or something?
<vajk> does anyone know when will be the repos updated to the new ati driver which supports AIGLX?
<kawa__> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<kawa__> :?
<kawa__> :°°
<johnficca> nalioth: yeah I found it thanks
<niko_> kawa
<niko_> have u modified the source list?
<kawa__> boh
<kawa__> i'm stupid for kubuntu :°°
<aodhagan> started running Hardy about a week ago and ran into a bug that doesn't seem to be on launchpad.net.  The icons on my deskop are showing the / folder instead of /home/usr/Desktop/  anyone else seen this?
<mm_work> Is there a way to have a script execute when unlocking kubuntu? (eg, after a suspend or lock)
<sigma> hmmm not to sure about that, did you try google it
<mm_work> I think that I did in the past, but I'll try again.  If I find something, I'll report back to here just in case someone else would find it useful.
<sigma> has anyone gotten the tv out working on the ati mobility 9000?
<sigma> what exactly do you want to execute
<mm_work> sigma: I just want to restate ntp.  Everytime my laptop goes to sleep and comes back up, ntp loses its connections and just basically dies.
<mm_work> I know that I can setup a cron job to restart it every hour, but I'd rather just have it restarted when the system is unlocked
<sigma> mm_work: what is ntp?
<mm_work> hmmm, actually, I think a better question/request would be if its possible to execute a script on a network connection coming up.
<mm_work> ntp = network time protocol.
<mehdi> hi everybody
<sigma> ok can't say i have alot of experience in that
<sigma> hi mehdi
<mehdi> want to ask help about installing compiz-fusion
<podr0znik> hi all :)
<mehdi> hi sigma
<mehdi> would you like to help me ?? sigma
<mehdi> dont have an idea about installin 3D desktop (compiz)
<podr0znik> Is "explaining what a certain error means" someone's greatest hobby over here?
<sigma> mehdi: what appears to be the prob? i managed to get compiz fusion up on kubuntu 7.10
<ScorpKing> !compiz | mehdi
<ubotu> mehdi: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sigma> lol podr0znik, google would prob be best for that, but which app is it?
<mehdi> i dont have kubuntu 7.10
<podr0znik> sigma: Dolphin, the normal explorer basically
<podr0znik> I have put back all files from a DVD (documents etc)
<sigma> mehdi: should still be + - the same instructions (why haven't you upgraded yet?)
<podr0znik> and now I get an error every time when I *close* this window (for the rest it works fine)
<mehdi> want to ask about possibility and compatibility between compiz and ATI display card ???
<podr0znik> can I copy/paste this error here?
<mehdi> no i did not upgrade
<ScorpKing> !paste | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sigma> podr0znik, dolphin is hopeless, why not switch back to konqueror and uninstall dolphin?
<mehdi> i fear of having trouble with the upgrade
<podr0znik> sigma, I hate konqueror as an internet browser but as local browser it should be fine actually
<sigma> mehdi: you'll be surprised, its alot more stable than feisty, with lots of bug fixes
<podr0znik> ScorpKing, thank you for the explanation, makes sense
<ScorpKing> np
<sigma> podr0znik, dolphin isn't a internet browser, just use firefox for internet browsing
<podr0znik> sigma, of course :)
<mehdi> sigma do i have to have  a specific source list to upgrade to 7.10 ???
<podr0znik> do I just change it in settings somehow that default file browser is konqueror instead of dolphin?
<sigma> mehdi, i don't believe in physically upgrading, i just format and re-install, helps to avoid issues
<sigma> podr0znik, yup let me walk you through it, do u know how to get into the kde control center?
<mehdi> ahha ok you are right ...sigma
<podr0znik> just the system settings you mean?
<podr0znik> I'm there now
<mehdi> sigma do you think that s no problem between ATI dsiplay card and compiz ??
<sigma> podr0znik, nope rather use the control center, click run command and type in kcontrol
<podr0znik> ok
<sigma> mehdi: well honestly i haven't been impressed with ati driver support in ubuntu
<sigma> which card do u have?
<_ede_> join #kubuntu-devel
<mehdi> aha so i dont have to try that so ? sigma
<sigma> podr0znik, click on "kde components", then "file associations"
<sigma> mehdi: always worth a try
<sigma> podr0znik, did u get there - its on the left hand menu
<podr0znik> d
<mehdi> thx sigma
<sigma> mehdi: no prob
<mehdi> where are you from sigma ???
<mehdi> i m from Tunisia
<sigma> mehdi: south africa, land of mark shuttleworth:)
<podr0znik> erm, should I know him?
<sigma> podr0znik, ok click on "inode" and then directory
<podr0znik> ah ok, the rest is clear I think
<mehdi> sigma ah ok welll we are from the same continent
<podr0znik> move konqueror up and done?
<mehdi> Africa
<sigma> podr0znik, then on the left move konq up or just remove dolphin
<sigma> mehdi: where did u hear about kubuntu?
<sigma> podr0znik, you need to do it for system_directory in inode as well
<podr0znik> ok, problem solved - no error in konqueror
<mehdi>  a freind tell me about it , and i studie a linux module
<podr0znik> in system_directory there is no Dolphin anymore already
<mehdi> theu use Fedora in my university but i choose Kubuntu
<sigma> podr0znik, oh ok, just to be safe you may want to remove dolphin from add remove programs
<podr0znik> you know what, this kubuntu is really so intuitional...
<podr0znik> but some things are difficult to find without help
<mehdi> sigma ok have to go to try that thing
<sigma> mehdi: i see, interesting
<mehdi> sigma  thx
<podr0znik> I just installed Skype, I remember how I was fighting with that in 7.04
<podr0znik> now it's 3 mouse clicks :)
<sigma> podr0znik, yup its all there you just need to find it
<sigma> lol
<podr0znik> a friend has a laptop with a broken port, Windows was having system jams (of course!)
<podr0znik> I told her - are you surprised about that?
<podr0znik> I told her to run kubuntu once from cd... while booting there was a text "Something bad happened." and the system just went on as if nothing happened ;)
<sigma> as linux gets more popular, more apps will become linux friendly, its happening with the games already
<podr0znik> indeed
<podr0znik> and I think (k)ubuntu are doing a big job there
<podr0znik> 'cause this is exactly how to make linux popular
<podr0znik> (I mean - for the non IT-people)
<sigma> podr0znik, sometimes it doesn't work with laptops, they are very picky
<podr0znik> people are just scared that they can't manage with linux, then when I show them kubuntu they are amazed that it works easier than Windows
<podr0znik> indeed
<sigma> podr0znik, yup especially with mark shuttleworth  behind it gives the project huge amounts of leverage because of the respect he has in the IT industry
<sigma> podr0znik, people will always complain, especially because its free
<podr0znik> ok, so now I know that I indeed SHOULD know Mark Shuttleworth
<sigma> lol he did fund the creation of your OS after all
<Lynoure> I did not pay any attention to Mr. Shuttleworth before Ubuntu
<podr0znik> I was doing the MCSE study someday and the teacher was telling me bs that linux was more expensive than Windows because it demanded more hours of work for system administrators
<podr0znik> but hey, he was paid by Microsoft to say that of course ;)
<sigma> Lynoure: to be honest i never knew he existed even after he made his billions
<sigma> i heard about his when he went into space
<sigma> podr0znik, lol yup they are rather scared because linux isn't that toy it used to be, nows its a serious hard working operating system
<pastryness> how do i check my graphics card?
<sigma> pastryness: what exactly do u want to know about it?
<pastryness> what it is :<
<pastryness> i dont know what my graphics card is
<Lynoure> pastryness: try  lspci
<pastryness> sweet thanks
<Don_Koxone> hello
<sigma> i downloaded some manuals from the shuttleworth organisation - it teaches linux from the command line up - things click faster when you learn it that way
<sigma> but i hear hardy is getting pretty much a full facelift (in ubuntu not too sure about kubuntu) so it seems one step further towards a completely user friendly OS
<podr0znik> sigma, I think so too that it would still be good to learn the command line stuff
<sigma> yup its the only way to fully understand it
<podr0znik> anyway, I have another small issue, maybe you also have a suggestion for that
<podr0znik> I copied back all my documents, including a number of spreadsheets which I use very often, and after the clean install to 7.10 the fonts changed drastically
<Lynoure> commandline is not necessarily used-infriedly... let's e.g. compare lspci there with finding the same info in gui...
<sigma> after all, the GUI apps in kde and Gnome all operate directly some way or the other off the command line
<Lynoure> s/infriedly/unfriendly
<podr0znik> very small letters I have now, while the documents' size is bigger (doesn't fit on A4 anymore)
<sigma> good point
<podr0znik> sigma, indeed, that's why it's GUI
<sigma> lol
<sigma> now back 2 your problem
<sigma> did you have any fonts installed in 7.04 that you didn't re-install in 7.10
<podr0znik> nothing what was not standard in 7.04
<podr0znik> but I must say I was always using the font "Verdana'
<podr0znik> I got used to it in Windows and kept using it, although I'm not sure if 7.04 had that font at all
<sigma> now back 2 your proble
<sigma> ignore that
<vincent_> hi
<sigma> hmmm ya you may want to install that font
<vincent_> how do i enable compisiting in kde4?
<sigma> hi vincent, got a question?
<sigma> vincent_ you mean compiz fusion (desktop effects)?
<vincent_> no
<vincent_> i mean kwin4
<sigma> oh sorry didnt see kde4
<sigma> hmmm not too sure, very few have tried kde4, when i did i couldn't enable them, rather wait for the final release
<sigma> 11 jan i think
<sigma> podr0znik: did installing the font work for you?
<emilsedgh> vincent_: there is an option
<podr0znik> sigma, trying to find out how to do it ;)
<emilsedgh> vincent_: in systemSettings->Desktop or SystemSettings->Windows i think, lemme see
<Lynoure> it's worth trying if you want to port something to it... other than that, it's either too late or too early.
<Lynoure> (too late to get it change much, too early for it to be fun to use)
<sigma> podr0znik: just use the font installer in system settings or kcontrol, make sure you install it as a system-wide font
<emilsedgh> vincent_: its in SystemSettings->Appearance->Windows
<sigma> emilsedgh: i went there but it was greyed out
<emilsedgh> oh sorry
<emilsedgh> its in systemsettings->Desktop
<emilsedgh> 'Enable Desktop Effects'
<sigma> emilsedgh: are they like the compiz fusion effects?
<podr0znik> sigma, I'm in there now, I see many fonts and a button "Add fonts..."
<podr0znik> that button makes me search on my system for a font
<emilsedgh> sigma: they are good, you have expose, explode, zoom and many others, but they are not that chunky-munky yet!
<sigma> lol
<sigma> podr0znik hang on a sec, im going in there
<podr0znik> thx :)
<vincent_> emilsedgh: cant find it
<Mistical> podr0znik: wouldn't it be fixed by letting him install the msttcorefonts package?
<sigma> podr0znik: click on administrator mode, then add fonts, then search for it and install it
<emilsedgh> vincent_: run this: kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<sigma> you'll have to login as admin of course:)
<podr0znik> yes, and the font must be on the hard disk I suppose
<sigma> emilsedgh: sounds good, is there anything like the compiz cube? i like compiz but it doesn't gel too well in kwin
<emilsedgh> sigma: no, there is another effect for viewing all desktops, but no thats not like Cube
<sigma> podr0znik: nope it will copy it to the right folder, so off removable media is fine as well
<podr0znik> ok, let me try to find it online
<sigma> emilsedgh: ah ok what does that effect do?
<sigma> emilsedgh: what graphics card did u use and did u use kubuntu on kde4?
<emilsedgh> sigma: shows all desktops altogether! there are many videos in youtube showin kwin compositing (but they are old)
<sigma> emilsedgh: ah i see
<emilsedgh> sigma: im on an intel graphic card, and im on kubuntu but from svn, not packages
<sigma> podr0znik: you should just keep it as a backup, i keep all the ms fonts (only thing i have left from windows)
<sigma> emilsedgh: i tried the opensuse live cd, didnt work 2well. not sure if that should surprise me or not:)
<podr0znik> so a MS font can be used for linux also, that's nice :)
<emilsedgh> sigma: dont except that much for 4.0
<podr0znik> I didn't have this issue before, so that's why I don't have the ms-font somewhere stored
<sigma> podr0znik: yup any true type font and some other types too
<podr0znik> cool
<sigma> emilsedgh: why u say that? i like the oxygen theme the best
<Lynoure> sigma: the theme is a minor part of it all...
<emilsedgh> sigma: oxygen theme has many issues and kde4 is not the oxygen theme! there are many parts, maybe oxygen is 1/10
<podr0znik> hm, an .exe file?
<podr0znik> weird
<sigma> emilsedgh: always good to know:) the new amarok looks cool and so does konquerro, i still prefer it over dolphin as file manager
<sigma> podr0znik: what a font as a exe file?
<pastryness> how do i check the size of my video card?
<pastryness> i dont know how big it is :<
<podr0znik> yeah
<Lynoure> pastryness: What line did you get from lspci for it?
<Xcell> 4x6.5
<Xcell> j/k
<pastryness> nVidia Corporation NV4 [RIVA TNT]
<emilsedgh> sigma: the New amarok is yes, good, and Konqueror hm, there are changes that i dont like on it, but i am hoping for post 4.0 releases :)
<sigma> podr0znik: maybe its one of those self extracting files. or a virus, but then again you are on linux so no worries
<Xcell> Paste bin the results so some one can look at it.
<sigma> podr0znik: is there no windows pc around that you can swipe it off?
<sigma> emilsedgh: do u use konqueror for web browsing?
<emilsedgh> sigma: yes.i cant look at firefox!
<sigma> emilsedgh: whats wrong with firefox? i dont like how konq draws webpages
<Lynoure> pastryness: that's all? It's a quite old card, then...
<emilsedgh> sigma: web browsing mode is good,khtml is improved, but filemanagement mode is a little bit weak...but not changed so much
<podr0znik> no, no such computer here :)
<podr0znik> but I'll be fine
<Xcell> If konq has (no script) like ff i would ditch ff in a heart beat.
<Lynoure> pastryness: late 90s, huh?
<sigma> podr0znik: well when you come across one just copy it from the \windows\font folder
<emilsedgh> sigma: for me, khtml renders better than gecko and i see many sites that gecko cannot render but khtml does.there is only gmail and yahoo and 1-2 like them, but i use kmail.also konqueror is superfast and light.firefox is heavy and slow.eats my memory!
<Lynoure> pastryness: 16MB, in that case, probably.
<DjDarkman> hy, I selected all kde4 packagees
<DjDarkman> and tried to install them
<DjDarkman> but I get errors
<DjDarkman> Unpacking kde4base-data (from .../kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<DjDarkman>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/kuiserver.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<sigma> emilsedgh: everyone says firefox is heavy, i don't experience that at all
<DjDarkman> what should I do about it?
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: oh that.
<Lynoure> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<pastryness> :<
<emilsedgh> sigma: maybe thats because you never tried Konqueror.but i was a firefox user too.Browser is just a habit, try to use konqueror for one week and then you cannot go back to Firefox
<Lynoure> pastryness: but, unless you are hoping for 3d games, it will probably be quite ok, anyway
<emilsedgh> sigma: specially if you use ssh, ftp and such services and you maintaint websites, KDE and specially Konqueror, really Rocks!
<DjDarkman> Lynoure: won`t work
<sigma> emilsedgh: i think i used konq in 7.04, hated what it looked like. but il try it out again, maybe the latest fixes have resolved my issues
<DjDarkman> how can I cancel the installation of the problematic packagees?
<sigma> i have a apache server installed, maybe i should give it a try
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: usually it just ends in error, and they don't get installed
<emilsedgh> sigma: KDE3 default settings usually are very bad.change applications settings and then they will rock!
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: more detail on the "won't work" please
<DjDarkman> Package kdebase-workspace is not installed, so not removed
<DjDarkman> Package kdebase-runtime is not installed, so not removed
<DjDarkman> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: sounds good, still
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: try installing again?
<DjDarkman> the problem is that I think I accidently put kde4 beta on istallation
<DjDarkman> same error
<Lynoure> but, if it tells you to do apt-get -f install, that's usually a good idea, then the romeve command again, then install again
<Lynoure> s/romeve/remove
<sigma> emilsedgh: which settings are u referring to?
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: or just try the livecd :)
<DjDarkman> the install gives the error so it doesn`t do anything
<emilsedgh> sigma: all the settings, kde apps are highly configurable, little things that really change the taste
<DjDarkman> the problem is that apt wants to install kde4 beta and rc1 at the same time
<DjDarkman> how can I cancel the installation of the beta?
<sigma> emilsedgh: taking a look at my internal wiki on it, it does look a whole lot better now!
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: Where are you installing it from? Prune your sources.list, then do apt-get update again
<sigma> emilsedgh: now i remember why i switched to firefox, konq kept on crashing on certain pages - must have been a khtml bug in feisty
<emilsedgh> sigma: aah, maybe.its so stable now...
<DjDarkman> Lynoure: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: that's rc1, where are you getting "the beta"?
<emilsedgh> sigma: if it crashed for you on a page, give me a link to try it
<Xcell> hardy is beta
<sigma> emilsedgh: ok well il use it and let u know
<Xcell> right?
<DjDarkman> Lynoure: I think it`s from the ubuntu repositories, since I don`t have any third party added
<emilsedgh> thasnk sigma
<Lynoure> DjDarkman: uh, oh, if you are on hardy, I think I'll let you be :)
<DjDarkman> exept for the one noted on kubuntu.org
<DjDarkman> no I`m on gutsy
<sigma> Xcell: what is so new in hardy? i read the review on the wiki, didnt sound so exciting
<DjDarkman> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<Xcell> I know/prolly just looks.
<stdin> DjDarkman: what packages do you think are the beta ones?
<emilsedgh> sigma: it was so nice to talk to you, bye for now
<sigma> bye bye
<sigma> how do you disable images for some websites but not others in konqueror?
<sigma> they have that feature in firefox and i really need it
<DjDarkman> kde4-workspace I think
<Xcell> Konq needs (no script) to.
<DjDarkman> Unpacking kde4base-data (from .../kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<DjDarkman>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/kuiserver.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<sigma> Xcell: was that for me?
<Xcell> He clicked on the new version..lol.
<DjDarkman> what is kdebase-runtime-data ?
<Xcell> no..was just saying.
<stdin> DjDarkman: that's not trying to install the beta, you already installed the beta and you need to remove it
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | DjDarkman, use this
<ubotu> DjDarkman, use this: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<DjDarkman> stdin: tried that but it doesn`t work because of dependency problems
<DjDarkman> but how can I remove the beta if apt-get remove doesn`t work?
<stdin> DjDarkman: just add the packages to the end of the command
<stdin> DjDarkman: if it says "package-foo Depends: package-bar..." then add "package-foo" to the end of the same command
<DjDarkman> ahhh I get it
<chrsim> hallo guys! one problem with kde / kubuntu. if make a alt tab i don't see a windows where i can seen all opened windows. how ist this application called so that i can google why there is no such windows
<sigma> is there any way to allow images from certain websites in konqueror but not others?
<DjDarkman> ok stdin it works, where can I get a list of all the kde4 rc1 packagees?
<stdin> DjDarkman: just install the way it says on the announcement
<stdin> DjDarkman: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ < is a basically all the kde4 packages I put up, except qtcurve and konversation
<DjDarkman> ahhh it works now, I`ve overlooked that
<sigma> so theres no way to do that?
<pastryness> i did echo "compiz --replace" > ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<pastryness> how do i undo it?
<Flare183> edit the file and remove that line
<Flare183> i guess
<pastryness> where is that file?
<pastryness> :<
<djdarkman> man kde4 is realy strange
<pastryness> srsly... :/
<myk_> hey, i have a friend who has a grub error 18. Everything i can find points to BIOS issues,.. This system has run fine for 6 months. Is there anything other than the BIOS it could be?
<uacceri> hi
<uacceri> i'm unable to get my wireless card working with kdenetworkmanager
<uacceri> i've dlink dwl-g630 and it works with ubuntu (network-manager-gnome)
<someon1> when is KDE4's release date?
<BluesKaj> myk_, did he recently install another OS ?
<BluesKaj> someon1, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Psycoshot> hey whats the chmod command to make a file on exucutable?
<Psycoshot> *an
<BluesKaj> chmod +x
<Psycoshot> Thanxs
<BluesKaj> yw
<Thylio> how do i mount a UDF volume (cd-r)?
<Psycoshot> hoorah
<Thylio> how do i read my fstab??
<myk_> BluesKaj: sorry, had a phone call.. No, no changes at all
<myk_> just all of a sudden, unable to boot due to error 18
<Thylio> how do i read/change my fstab??
<myk_> Thylio: if you just want to see it:
<BluesKaj> myk_, do you have a windows partition as well ?
<myk_> cat /etc/fstab
<myk_> BluesKaj: no, just Kubuntu
<myk_> I set it up for him about 6 months ago
<myk_> He has a / partition , a /home partition, and a swap parttition
<SeanTater> Thylio: you need to be root (admin) to change it. Use the following to edit then: kdese kwrite /etc/fstab
<Thylio> myk_: can u help me mounting my cd-r? I think kubuntu want to mount is as iso9660, but it's udf!
<somekool> hi, anyone using uim-anthy with kde applications ?
<Thylio> SeanTater: How can i change it,so it will mount?
<myk_> thylio, unfortunately, i cannot help with that
<SeanTater> Thylio: I've never heard of a CD being udf, but you don;t need to change your fstab for that
<myk_> iso9660 is the standard for cdroms, isnt it?
<SeanTater> Thylio:  execute sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<SeanTater> Thylio: tell me if that works
<SeanTater> myk_: yes, it is, but I'm fairly sure k3b and the like have strange options if you dig neep
<SeanTater>  /deep/
<BluesKaj> myk_, that's a nice setup, the diff partitons ,but sometimes an upgrade can affect it, that what happened to me ...is there a way to post the /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin ?
<myk_> i'll have to get with him. Not at his house, he called me earlier today, just trying to do some research
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-es
<myk_> how can i get the infor you need? I guess i would need to boot from a live cd
<Thylio> SeanTater:  2sec, i'll pastebin the all the info..
<SeanTater> ubuntu__:  it's easier if you type /join before it
<BluesKaj> myk_, yes
<myk_> i'll try to do that later. thanks for your time.
<BluesKaj> np
<SeanTater> Thylio: uh-oh, this does not sound good :-|
<HS^> if i download kubuntu now. is it easy to update kde 4 when it arrives?
<HS^> and does it already use Qt 4?
<Thylio> SeanTater:  Hehe:p  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2515/
<somekool> HS^: there is live CD with kde4 rc1 already
<somekool> but yes, upgrading should always be a piece of cake with *buntu
<HS^> i saw that. but its unstable
<HS^> is kubuntu just vanille/standard kde
<HS^> standard fonts..
<HS^> everything standard
<HS^> or tweaked
<SeanTater> Thylio: not surprisingly, I'd like to know what dmesg|tail says about the cd drive (I don't need the whole thing). Unfortunately, the same thing happened to me and I had to buy a new cd drive to fix it
<Thylio> SeanTater:  wow. that's bad news. This is a laptop.   -.-
<SeanTater> Thylio: On the upside, it probably only happens to UDF cd's, and that's (at most) one in a million
<SeanTater> Thylio: but out of curiosity, why does this cd have UDF and how do you know?
<Thylio> SeanTater: UFD-fs: No fileset found.
<melkor> Is anybody running kde 4?
<SeanTater> Thylio: It didn;t say much for me either.. But have you tried the same mount command with iso9660 instead?
<Thylio> SeanTater: Well  i burned a movie, so i could watch it in bed. Burned in xp.
<Thylio> SeanTater: Yeah, get exactly the same message
<SeanTater> Hum.. If it's a DVD, I'd expect udf, but I'd consider it highly unlikely it would burn udf by deafult (though I have not used XP much)
<pastryness> how can a allow my xmms to play music from my connected computer? when i drag music onto the playlist from a networked computer, it does not play, but when i copy the file over it plays
<SeanTater> pastryness: xmms can't usually play over a network, but you can attach the network to your filesystem. read about mounting an NFS or SMB partition.
<michele> cao
<michele> ciao
<pastryness> then what player does?
<Thylio> SeanTater: it's a cd-r. i'll try to change to the second cd.
<SeanTater> pastryness: Juk, Amarok, Kaffeine, all of those will /probably/ play over a network
<Thylio> lol. same shit on the other cd to.    :(
<SeanTater> You cound probably copy them from one computer to the other over a network instead of a cd..
<pastryness> my kaffiene wont play mp3 :(
<SeanTater> Have you installed restrictedformats?
<SeanTater> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> pastryness, install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Thylio> yeah.  got a portable hdd... sould be a easy fix....   Thx anyway SeanTater!
<SeanTater> Thylio: sorry I couldn't help
<SeanTater> Thylio: enjoy
<gerret> ?
<Thylio> Anyone know how to change resolution in terminal, i have fucked up my other comp in an atempt to get dual screen
<stdin> Thylio: watch the language
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Thylio> stdin: srry
<Thylio> stdin: thx;D
<skyfalcon866> can tracker work in kde
<pastryness> thanks
<pastryness> stil cant stream multimedia files over lan though
<MurielGodoi> Hi I am trying to install and setup php4 in my kubuntu desktop, but I got Package php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package. What that means?
<Flare183> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flare183> use that
<stdin> skyfalcon866: it can, but strigi is pre-installed
<skyfalcon866> strigi dosent index everything though
<MurielGodoi> Flare183: Can't I install lamp in my desktop version? that is for development pourposes
<stdin> skyfalcon866: does if you tell it to
<Flare183> yeah
<skyfalcon866> stdin: .oggs
<skyfalcon866> is it like tracker? metadata
<eicca> how can I make a sshortcut that when clicked, opens Konsole and uses a command?
<TheGateKeeper> eicca, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<eicca> already did :)
<maverick_> a qauestion out of curiosity , it's not a problem to me....why can;t i launch any GUI capable application when i'm under root user?
<maverick_> like kate for Ex. it gives me this output error
<maverick_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<maverick_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<maverick_> kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<stdin> maverick_: because only the user that starts the X session can use it. just use "kdesu <application>" to start a GUI as root
<maverick_> stdin: thx
<MurielGodoi> Flare183: I tried sudo tasksel install lamp-server, but seems locked at wait 0% message.
<sparr_w> dolphin sucks.  that is all.
<Flare183> it takes a good bit of time
<Flare183> Does anybody here use Konversation?
<mcrandello> I do I do
<Flare183> mcrandello:> do you ever get a message in red?
<mcrandello> Yeah, just now ;^_\
<MurielGodoi> Flare183: I do
<Flare183> I do i that?
<mcrandello> whenever someone types your name in the line
<mcrandello> Flare183: like this
<Flare183> i know but does it do the same for you
<Flare183> like this: mcrandello
<mcrandello> yep
<Flare183> oh ok cool
<Flare183> flare183
<Flare183> Flare183
<mcrandello> It's not a bug or a feature, it's a requirement :^)
<Flare183> but i type myself in and it's not red?
<Flare183> what gives?
<MurielGodoi> Flare183: I tried sudo tasksel install lamp-server, but still seems locked at wait 0% message,  any idea?
<mcrandello> also I keep forgetting to type the hash sign when joining channels, and konvo puts it in automatically
<Flare183> kk
<mcrandello> mcrandello wierd
<mcrandello> nope not for me either
<Flare183> yeah i know
<Flare183> dude just kill it and try again
<mcrandello> If you're trying to mark a place in the chat ctrl^R
<Flare183> dude watch this
<Flare183> !girls
<ubotu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Flare183> lol
<Flare183> !!
<MurielGodoi> mcrandello: nice.. I didn't know that one
<Flare183> wow cool
<stdin> !botabuse > Flare183
<mcrandello> helpful for bathroom and cigarette breaks :)
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> i understand
<tashiro> Hello folks
<skyfalcon866> how do i tell strigi to index more files
<stdin> skyfalcon866: from strigi:/config
<HS^> can i burn kubuntu cd edition on a dvd? (i have no cd's left)
<stdin> HS^: yes
<skyfalcon866> it says add directory not file types
<stdin> skyfalcon866: from konqueror ?
<skyfalcon866> yes
<stdin> skyfalcon866: it should index all file types
<mcrandello> anyone know the correct, authoritative way to set up usb to passthrough for virtualization? I've turned on /proc/bus/usb and set all my perms to 664 but there are still issues
<tashiro> Id like to be an expert on linux, any sugestions of sites or books i should read?
<skyfalcon866> alright
<skyfalcon866> thanks
<family> what are some good webcam programs?
<mcrandello> or alternately, why my portable device would transpose several numbers in its serial number hex string?
<family> i tried camorama but it shows my pictures all in blue
<mcrandello> (from lsusb versus what the windows vm reports it as. one of them is wrong)
<perzyk> witam wszystkich :) mam jeden wielki problem dotyczacy instalacji q3 jesli ktos by mi pomogl bede wdzieczny
<ninjagambit> how do you change the clock to show am pm instead of military time
<mcrandello> family: that is weird. the pics all have a blue cast or you are getting a solid blue box instead of a picture
<mcrandello> ?
<family> aww no
<stdin> !pl | perzyk
<family> i get the picture but its not colored
<ubotu> perzyk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<family> the colors are blue
<perzyk> przepraszam
<family> like my skin is blue my hair is blue my shirt is blue but diffrent shades of blue
<pastryness> smbmount //server/my music /home/user/mount-point -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword <--- the share folder name ,"my music" is two words, so the command doesnt work, what do i do?
<stdin> pastryness: put a '\' before the space, or just quote it
<pastryness> okay let me try
<ninjagambit> how do you change the clock
<ninjagambit> to display nomaly am pm
<ninjagambit> ?
<mcrandello> family: there is a color correction option in there that may fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camorama/+bug/78704
<ninjagambit> instead of military time like 17:59
<family> aww thanks
<NightmareCinema> right click on the clock and click date time format
<ninjagambit> tried that
<ninjagambit> didnt apply to task bar clock
<NightmareCinema> Er
<NightmareCinema> That's what I did
<stdin> ninjagambit: you have to restart kicker for it to apply
<stdin> ninjagambit: press Alt-F2 and put in "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<[ifr0g]> !find new_tunnel
<ubotu> Package/file new_tunnel does not exist in gutsy
<mcrandello> family: if that doesn't work there are some other packages mentioned in that bug report, I'm not too familiar with webcam software but I figured it was either a driver causing r/b to swap or at worst a desktop color depth issue
<family> aww okay
<family> the color correction worked out
<ninjagambit> ok  i  tried it again this time geting a promt to restart for changes
<family> thank you so much
<pastryness> smbmount //server/my music /home/user/mount-point -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword <--- when i do this, will it be mounted everytime i start my linux pc again?
<mcrandello> family: glad to help :)
<eicca> how can I make a shortcut that opens Konsole and irssi?
<eicca> nvm
<eicca> :)
<family> :)
<rcg1984> I keep getting Another process is using the packaging system message every time i open Adept Manager.  I know for a fact there's nothing open to cause that issue.  What should i do now?
<stdin> pastryness: no, you have to add "//server/my music /home/user/mount-point smb  username=yourusername,password=yourpassword,auto" to have it mount at boot
<stdin> !aptfix | rcg1984
<ubotu> rcg1984: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rcg1984> alright i'll give that a shot. and yes adept crashed earlier
<pastryness> stdin: so i just type the same thing to mount it, but just add ",auto" at the end?
<stdin> pastryness: almost, the format for /etc/fstab is "thing-to-mount mountpoint type options dump pass"
<stdin> pastryness: generally you set "dump" and "pass" to 0
<stdin> pastryness: so add a line like: //server/my music /home/user/mount-point smb  username=yourusername,password=yourpassword,auto
<pastryness> i dont understand what u just said :/
<stdin> pastryness: /etc/fstab is a file that stores what to mount and where, to have the system mount something at boot you need to add a line for it in there
<SR_Latch> linux community FTW!
<pastryness> okay
<pastryness> thanks very much stdin
<r0y4l> any ideas how i can fix this openoffice error "Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit"?? :(
<SR_Latch> does anyone who has a laptop has a schematic of his motherboard?
<SR_Latch> the above ir related with one question in the kubuntu mailing list
<SR_Latch> any1?
<SR_Latch> there was a guy reporting about a problem with his laptop, stating that his built in button to turn off his wifi card was not working uder kubuntu
<SR_Latch> my hypothesis is that these buttons are not related with the wifi card but must be built in on the mobo
<mcrandello> I haven't seen a schematic ship with hardware since the 1950's era tube radio my pop gave me :(
<SR_Latch> but freaking acer has not responded yet at my inquiry
<Xcell> Lol ive been a electronics tech 30+ yrs...that button is prolly ic controlled.
<rcg1984> sweet thanks ubotu
<mcrandello> SR_Latch: that hypothesis does sound fairly solid I suppose, the wifi card in my cheapo toshiba unplugs and doesn't take the button with it, so it's attached in there somewhere by the mobo
<mcrandello> if there's an LED for feedback on the wifi have him press it when the machine is booting, My LED goes on/off at that point. It also works under Linux no prob though.
<SR_Latch> <mcrandello> yes thats what i mean there is no way atheros for example has a built in swith on the chip
<SR_Latch> Xcell what do you mean ic?
<Xcell> Data latch looped through software.
<mcrandello> some of the pins on the slot it plugs into could be directly routed to the button and LED
<SR_Latch> but why a data latch and not a simple power switch?
<Xcell> It's called a (jk/flip flop.
<SR_Latch> to cut power only in wifi chip?
<mcrandello> I suppose the question is what happens when the button is pressed, is the wifi card turned off from within the wifi card, is the bus disconnected physically, is it something in the southbridge?
<Xcell> Electronic switch.
<stdin> SR_Latch, Xcell, mcrandello: take the conversation #kubuntu-offtopic please
<rcg1984> how would I extract files from .rar format?
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SR_Latch>  <rcg1984>  sudo apt-get unrar
<rcg1984> SR_Latch: Thanks
<mcrandello> stdin: sorry
<nonewmsgs> when rhythmbox "moves to trash" where does it go?" i cant find it in my trash
<SR_Latch>  <rcg1984>  you're most welcome
<galathalion> i need help with flac
<HS^> does kubuntu have decent fonts installed by defaults, or you have to tweak it
<whabo> Guys i need to use SKypemate... is there anyway i can actually get skype working with skypemate inorder to use my USB phone??? PLEASE HELP guys
<HS^> <HS^> can i burn kubuntu cd edition on a dvd? (i have no cd's left)
<HS^> <stdin> HS^: yes
<HS^> thats not true
<stdin> yes it is
<HS^> it gives error in nero
<stdin> that's nero, I don't use nero
<HS^> sorry your compilaton cannot be written on this kind of disc
<stdin> choose to burn a DVD image, not a CD image
<HS^> please inser a disc of the correct type or modify your settings of your compilation
<HS^> i did that
<whabo>  Guys i need to use SKypemate... is there anyway i can actually get skype working with skypemate inorder to use my USB phone??? PLEASE HELP guys
<stdin> HS^: then choose another burning software, it works fine in K3B so it can be done
<pastryness> i must type "echo "//192.168.0.1/linux /mnt/sharename smbfs  \" and then the same command continues onto a new line... do i just press unter after the \?
<pastryness> enter*
<pastryness> i dont know how i pressed u insted of e :<
<pastryness> u*
<HS^> right.. nero is one of the best disc writing softwares
<stdin> pastryness: what are you trying to do?
<pastryness> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/windows.html
<pastryness> it tells you how to mount at boot up
<pastryness> but there is one of the commands that is two lines :/
<tchough> whabo: Most of that hardware has really clunky support in Linux.  Your best bet is probably to search http://forum.skype.com/ and ask around on the Linux forum.  Last time I tried, though, I was unable to get my Skype phone hardware to work.
<stdin> wow, that's an odd way to do it..
<HS^> it finally burns
<HS^> is it hard to setup wireless in linux, (i heared this)
<stdin> pastryness: just put the line directly into the file, press Alt-f2 and put in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" so you can edit it properly
<tchough> whabo: If you're somewhat experienced with Linux, you might try the usbb2k-api software.  It's at https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/usbb2k-api/ .  It will probably take some fiddling to get working correctly.
<matthew> jj
<matthew> exit
#kubuntu 2007-12-07
<narothepharoh> can someone guide me through the process of installing a .deb file please
<stdin> double click it
<Xcell> .
<matias_> holas
<matias_> SOY NUEVO AQUI
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<matias_> HOLA
<matias_> alguien de argentina
<matias_> ?
<skyfalcon866> strigi dosent index everything
<stdin> matias_: /join #kubuntu-es
<jembouge> !es | matias_
<ubotu> matias_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<skyfalcon866> are there alternatives to tracker?
<skyfalcon866> i mean strigi
<BluesKaj> konq locate
<pastryness> how do i delete with konsole? i need to delete /home/myuser/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<HS^> cant install kubuntu.
<HS^> it freezes.
<mcrandello> pastryness: "man rm"
<stdin> pastryness: with the "rm" command (be careful, there is no trash in console)
<pastryness> okay thank you
<HS^> first it shows the kubuntu loading... then it sais .. loading drivers...OK  ,,loading this doing that OK OKOK
<pastryness> there was a stupid bug with 7.10 kubuntu
<HS^> then i get black screen
<pastryness> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/136458
<pastryness> i had to delete that file.
<stdin> or, you could have just used chown
<stdin> chown = change owner
<pastryness> yeah
<pastryness> anyways
<pastryness> thanks alot for the help stdin
<pastryness> im off
<HS^> stdin are you sure burning cdrom image on dvd actually works
<HS^> it freezs here
<stdin> HS^: yes, I've done it many times
<Minataku> It's a complete waste of a DVD, though
<HS^> i have no cds now
<HS^> can i do a sort of verbose cd start
<Minataku> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<HS^> after i hit teh start installl
<HS^> so burn anothr dvd? dont htink so
<Minataku> Wait until tomorrow, go out, and buy a spindle of CD-Rs
<HS^> so theres no verbose
<HS^> that spits errors
<mcrandello> You could try switching to a console, not sure if there's any output during install
<mcrandello> <ctrl><alt>f1 throuth f9
<mcrandello> see if anything shows
<HS^> i just get a completly black screen
<HS^> no cursor
<HS^> cd doesnt spin
<mcrandello> scratched disk is the only other thing I could think of
<teknoprep> hey all
<teknoprep> how do i turn the splash screen off while booting ?
<teknoprep> i want to see the text
<fucter> where does krfb keep logs?
<stdin> teknoprep: permanently  or temporarily ?
<BluesKaj> teknoprep, system settings/splash screen/...choose none and apply
<fucter> temp is fine
<fucter> oh, sorry
<mcrandello> heh
<mcrandello> anyone know what could cause this and if there's any way to work around it? ->http://pastebin.ca/807779
<mcrandello> I'm trying to get a portable to work in virtualbox+XP but I think it may be passing the wrong serial number to the VM
<cWolfe> iirc mtp shouldnt be needed, since xp would do all that stuff, but i dunno, i use vmware
<mcrandello> cWolfe: true. I just put it on for troubleshooting.
<mcrandello> notice the serial number though, each group has the hex code reading in the reverse order
<mcrandello> I figured mtp would show me what the microsoft drivers would be looking for
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<mcrandello> sup
<tekstacy> What's a simple ftp server?
<asshole> sup :-=
<galathalion> very intellectual nick.
<tekstacy> I just need to set up something small for my family
<rcg1984> is it possible to burn .img files?  I tried K3b and tried mounting the .img file with no such luck.
<asshole> sup
<tekstacy> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !iso | rcg1984
<ubotu> rcg1984: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mneptok> tekstacy: just use sftp
<isma> buenas
<isma> ay alguien?
<Daisuke_Ido> family like on a lan?
<isma> español??
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | isma
<ubotu> isma: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tekstacy> is there something gui like that? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> tekstacy: not outside machines, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> just...  file sharing amongst a home network?
<tekstacy> na, family spread out, wanted to make a ftp server
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh...
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, sftp's your best bet
<r4gxor> HOA
<r4gxor> hi
<tekstacy> does it have a gui?
<r4gxor> how can say how shit i configure the kopete :S
<r4gxor> i cant inside in my acount:S
<tekstacy> or how do I set it up?
<robotpoke> any suggestions for an admin logging application that can help one keep track of changes made to a server?
<mcrandello> there's vsftp and supposed there's a front end for it in kde, I haven't found it yet tho
<Daisuke_Ido> r4gxor: watch your language.
<Daisuke_Ido> and aside from that, you're not making any sense
<mcrandello> also I found this one: http://kpum.sourceforge.net/ looks like it needs to be compiled
<tekstacy> cool, thanks
<r4gxor> hola
<Agent_bob> care for a visit from a stranger ?
<r4gxor> alguien que hable español
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DANCAD3D> How to get program to run in ubuntu Linux?
<DANCAD3D> Notify me of responses
<DANCAD3D> Hi,
<DANCAD3D> I have compiled a small program called danp001.pas using fp in ubuntu Linux and it runs from the fp IDE, but when I click on the icon for the program in a file directory nothing happens or when I type the program's name into the terminal set to the directory the program files are in the terminal says: "bash: danp001: command not found".
<DANCAD3D> I have right clicked on the program icon and it has the box checked for "allow executing file as program" and it shows read-write.
<DANCAD3D> It also shows "type: executable" but the filename for the program has no extension, just the first part of the name danp001 as taken from danp001.pas and danp001.o.
<DANCAD3D> Sorry for the beginners question, but how do I get the program to run without using the Run command in the fp IDE?
<DANCAD3D> Thank you in advance for your help in this matter, I have the current ubuntu CD (Dec. 2007).
<DANCAD3D> Dan aka tempnulbox
<DANCAD3D> -- Dan Hudgins, December 06, 2007 10:28 AM
<Agent_bob> DANCAD3D linux doesn't by default have ./ listed in it's path  you may add that from the command line via  export PATH="$PATH:./"   also applications must be set as executable.  check the permissions (ls -l /path/to/file.name)   set with  chmod 755 /path/to/file.name
<maverick_> anyone here uses Listen Music Player ?!
<Max-P> You have to run it with ./danp001, not juste danp001
<Agent_bob> max or add ./ to your path
<Agent_bob> or use full path    /blah/blah/file.name
<hydrogen> adding . to your path is usually not that suggested
<hydrogen> too easy for things to go wring
<Agent_bob> i disagree.    exporting a path is only set for that one instance,  and is very useful when testing things that "could" look for other executables in the same dir
<margaret> hey folks
<DANCAD3D> Thanks Max-P et al. the ./programname works, I was wondering is there a file extension that is hidden or is the program just its name without an extension?
<Daisuke_Ido> hey maggie
<Daisuke_Ido> DANCAD3D: linux doesn't rely on extensions
<mcrandello> DANCAD3D: The filename extensions only really mean anything inside the gui, and pretty much only for documents. Executables are set by permissions.
<Daisuke_Ido> extensions in linux are solely for identification
<margaret> bah this is my wife's computer, but my nick is already in use.
<mcrandello>  /msg nickserv recover <passwd>
<margaret> so , when i start kde4 it complains about dbus not starting.
<margaret> is this really a freenode server?
<Agent_bob> yes
<mcrandello> yup
<margaret> oh!
<margaret> brb
<nosrednaekim> margaret: yes, it is a freenode server, and try running "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<mcrandello> margaret you've changed!
<mcrandello> hehe
<bearcat> Much better. I can see my penis now!
<bearcat> anyway.
<Agent_bob> now tell him nosrednaekim
<bearcat> anyone had any sucess with kde4?
<nosrednaekim> bearcat: yes, I have
<mcrandello> <nosrednaekim> margaret: yes, it is a freenode server, and try running "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I rock 2.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> bye
<bearcat> first off let me clarify that i'm using sourcemage, but you folks have helped me on my kubuntu machine so much i though i'd come in here. I'm not a newb so i can get around the diffrences just fine. Just talk to me as though i was using kubuntu.
<bearcat> i have recompiled and restarted dbus
<bearcat> i have made sure that qdbus is in my path for both my user and for root.
<nosrednaekim> bearcat: and whats the error?
<bearcat> "Could not start D-Bus. Check your installation"
<nosrednaekim> bearcat: how did you get the kde4 installation? packages or from SVN?
<bearcat> if i run qdbus at the prompt i get "
<bearcat>  Could not connect to D-Bus server:
<bearcat> > org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute dbus-launch to
<bearcat> > autolaunch D-Bus session
<bearcat> nosrednaekim: packages
<DANCAD3D> Thanks for the ./programname trck, how do I get the same effect for clicking on the icon in the folder viewer?
<bearcat> nosrednaekim: 3.962 on kdebase4, qt4 is 4.3.3
<tekteen> DANCAD3D: you need to open it in the konsole
<nosrednaekim> DANCAD3D: you have to "chmod -x it"
<maverick_> could anyone tell me plz how to install mp3 playback suppor in kubuntu?!
<nosrednaekim> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> only for gutsy ^
<DANCAD3D> When I click in "File Browser" on the program icon nothing happens, how do I get the program to start from "File Browser"?
<maverick_> stdin: yeah gutsy thnx
<tekteen> DANCAD3D: n
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> did not mean to type
<tekteen> :-)
<nosrednaekim> bearcat: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#D-Bus
<tekteen> DANCAD3D: I do not think there is a way
<tekteen> DANCAD3D: Is there a reason you need this?
<Daisuke_Ido> DANCAD3D: if it's a console program, there is zero point in launching it from a filemanager anyway
<bearcat>  nosrednaekim: reading
<Daisuke_Ido> because it probably takes arguments, which you can't pass to it when double-clicking from a file manager
<DANCAD3D> Is there a way to make a short-cut on the desk-top, I thought the terminal would come up automaticly, so I need to make some other kind of script file and click on it in "File Browser" like a batch file?
<Agent_bob> DANCAD3D you right click and set it to open in a terminal  ?
<tekteen> DANCAD3D: making a shortcut is easy (for on the desktop)
<Agent_bob> DANCAD3D right click drag+drop on the desktop  choose make launcher  or is it  make shortcut
<maverick_> i have a problem, am unable to play mp3 files eith any music player but Amarok...any ideas?!
<tekteen> Right Click on desktop...
<yalhua> #kubuntu-es
<tekteen> select create new
<tekteen> shortcut
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: which ones are you trying to use?
<tekteen> then as the program select the script
<Agent_bob> /join #kubuntu-es    si yalhua
<maverick_> Liten, juk, banshee, exaile
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: ah... those use gstreamer
<nosrednaekim> except juk..
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: the play flac files, all of 'm none of which plays mp3
<DANCAD3D> Terminal does not seem to be in the right click menu, what would the "coustom command" option text be?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: so what should i do?!
<Agent_bob> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nosrednaekim> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: go ask in #ubuntu about what to do with exaile/banshee, some gstreamer plugin
<Agent_bob> interesting.    vlc is not in the list
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: to tell you the truth i want LISTEN
<maverick_> LISTEN is the best
<vit__> hola
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vit__> hola
<tekteen> hola
<vit__> como te llamas
<tekteen> no puedo di mi nombre
<tekteen> no hablo espanol
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: lol
<Agent_bob> !en | even maybe
<ubotu> even maybe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vit__> finlandia
<BluesKaj> !fi | vit__
<ubotu> vit__: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: lol?
<tekteen> por que?
<nosrednaekim> what?
<tekteen> why did u say lol?
<tekteen> nm
<SR_Latch> away........
<nosrednaekim> oh... ahah cause you said you couldn't say your name, cause you didn't speak spanish... but you said it in spanish :D
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I thought no one understood it
<Agent_bob> some did
<tekteen> anyone know how to make the spanish accents though
<tekteen> as you can see I have to do without them :-)
<nosrednaekim> using konversation... insert->specialcharacter
<Agent_bob> client/chat set  specific
<nosrednaekim> è
<tekteen> I would like an easy way
<BluesKaj> gotta use a spanish KB setup in system settings
<tekteen> like ctrl+alt+a = a with accent
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> system settings
<tekteen> then what?
<BluesKaj> yeah, kmenu/system settings/regional&language
<mcrandello> !i8n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i8n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> drats
<tekteen> !info i8n
<ubotu> Package i8n does not exist in gutsy
<mjp> i18n = internacionalizacion
<Agent_bob> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mjp> i18n = internacionalisation
<mcrandello> yeah that
<tekteen> I still use an american keyboard
<tekteen> i18n?
<tekteen> I will look that up. thanks
<tekteen> :-)
<mjp> count yourself
<tekteen> !info kde-i18n-es
<ubotu> kde-i18n-es: Spanish (es) internationalized (i18n) files for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8~pre20071001-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30527 kB, installed size 56088 kB
<mcrandello> you may need to get kde-i18n-es
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> lol
<mcrandello> also koffice-i18n-es etc
<Agent_bob> what would be a good use for the [right logo] key ?
<tekteen> thanks
<mcrandello> Agent_bob: boss screen
<tekteen> but how would I then use it?
<Agent_bob> mcrandello i don't follow you ?
<tekteen> how do I then use the package?
<mcrandello> Agent_bob: I would set it up to immediately switch to a different desktop with a spreadsheet open, hiding games/porn etc
<mcrandello> tekteen: once you install it it should also bring in the language pack for spanish and another package or two related
 * DaSkreech pops up at tekteen's alt+ctrl+A
<tekteen> how do I create the accented charactors
<Agent_bob> heh.  ok.    well i already use [left logo] & [menu]  for switching up and down the tty's    so that's a bit redundant,  not that it's a bad idea.
<mcrandello> then in the system settings you can change the language and it will set up an internationalized keyboard
<mcrandello> some older dos games had a "boss screen" key which would put a pie chart or something dull on the screen :)
<tekteen> mcrandello: all I see is switching between spanish and english not "international"
<Agent_bob> yeah i didn't at first catch the concept of "a screen just for your 'boss' to look at"   it soaked in when you explained "switching desktops"     but only those doing what they should not, have any use for a 'boss screen'
<mcrandello> Agent_bob: that doesn't make it any less functional ;^)
<mcrandello> tekteen: you can change the keyboard layout in that group
<Agent_bob> could make it an instant off button.   that would be functional too
<tekteen> mcrandello: I have a quick question
<mcrandello> sure
<tekteen> mcrandello: can I change my keyboard so...
<tekteen> ctr+atl+a=hex code for symbol
<alesan> is there a small applet that shows cpus uitilization, memory, etc?
<tekteen> alesan: top
<nosrednaekim> alesan:check into the ksysgaurd panel applet
<tekteen> oh ... applet ... nm
<alesan> tekteen: htop is much better
<Agent_bob> ksysguard is not exactly small.  but it is affective
<tekteen> alesan: ok
<mcrandello> tekteen: probably, let me look up something
<Agent_bob> lmsensors ?
<Agent_bob> superkarumba
<crusty> hello
<tekteen> hell crusty
<nosrednaekim> hey crusty
<nosrednaekim> !language | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tekteen> hello*
<nosrednaekim> XD
<tekteen> :-)
<mcrandello> tekteen: http://www.linux.com/articles/113715 has a section in there on how to do it
<tekteen> sorry
<DaSkreech> heavens
<mcrandello> tekteen: it's a little bit of work and editing textfiles in the dark corners of your system but should be doable
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I do that every day
<mcrandello> the example there is using a single "deadkey" to put the accent in place but I think with a little work you can use multiple key combos
<crusty> hey i'm want to change my resolution? HOw can a get this work?
<DANCAD3D> I have right clicked and set the option "open with "gnome-terminal" with the exicute box un-checked and nothing happens when I try to run my freepascal terminal program that way, and when exicute file as program box is checked the open with "gnome-terminal" mesg does not show, and left click on the program or right click then open do not do anything, so I still cannot start the program from the icon, it does run with ./name in the 
<Agent_bob> use "showkey" to find the key code
<nosrednaekim> altGR would probably work well for the deadkey
<tekteen> mcrandello: like super?
<crusty> i use vmware
<mcrandello> tekteen: not sure what you mean by super
<tekteen> altGR?
<tekteen> super=windows key
<tekteen> what is altGR though
<mcrandello> oh, probably, there's another good use for the right windows key, accents
<tekteen> :-)
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how are you doing?
<Neoxeekhrobe> hey guys whenever I try to use the lsmode command(root), I get command not found error and when I do SU I get the Authentication failure error. Is my box cracked?
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> thats worded just a little too Zen for me<_<
<BluesKaj> Neoxeekhrobe, sudo lsmod
<Neoxeekhrobe> did that it gives the command not found error
<nosrednaekim> though you don't need to be root to run lsmod
<BluesKaj> no e on lsmod
<Neoxeekhrobe> ok lsmod works su command doesn't.
<Neoxeekhrobe> I am unable to enter as root, see any reason why?
<mcrandello> security precautions
<tekteen> Neoxeekhrobe: type sudo -i
<mcrandello> a lot of beginners use *ubuntu so it kind of makes sense
<tekteen> Neoxeekhrobe: then YOUR password
<tekteen> and u are root
<mcrandello> yeah sudo -i if you NEED a root console
<tekteen> true
<tekteen> I rarely use it
<Neoxeekhrobe> ok I entered sudo -i and it changed from $ to #
<hydrogen> now you are root
<Neoxeekhrobe> ok thanks guys.
<tekteen> use it wisely young grasshopper
<mcrandello> I've used -i a lot more since the nopassword thing in /etc/sudoers stopped working in gutsy
<tekteen> I like the zen ubotu response. :-)
<tekteen> g2g
<tekteen>  by
<tekteen> bye
 * nosrednaekim still grabs his root account back every time he loads Kubuntu
<DANCAD3D> I give up :(
<mcrandello> DANCAD3D: icon for your program?
<DANCAD3D> mcrandello: thank you, when I select open with "gnome-terminal" in the right click dialog when I click on the program file icon the program does not start, nor does it start when the box to exicute file as a program is checked?
<mcrandello> maybe a bash script that runs "/usr/bin/konsole -e /home/path/to/program/programname"
<DANCAD3D> mcrandello: where do i put that bash script?
<mcrandello> anywhere.
<mcrandello> put a line above that one that reads #!/bin/bash
<mcrandello> and set the perms to execute
<mcrandello> gnome-terminal might take -e the same as konsole, I don't know
<deuryte> excell
<Xcell> ya
<DANCAD3D> marandello:I made a freepascal program that has a filename without an extension, what would the file name for the bash script be?
<Xcell> other
<deuryte> 4
<mcrandello> you could name the bash script anything, same as your program
<DANCAD3D> marandello: how do I tell the system that the file is a bash script?
<mcrandello> the first line reads "#!/bin/bash" and it's permissions are set to executable
<mcrandello> at that point it's a program, same as a binary as far as linux is concerned
<mcrandello> firefox works like that, you run "firefox" at the console and it's a script that loads "firefox-bin"
<DANCAD3D> Thanks I will try that,
<mcrandello> DANCAD3D: some more reading on bash scripts: http://www.panix.com/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<mcrandello> they're invaluable
<DANCAD3D> is konsole the name of gnome-terminal?
<mcrandello> konsole is what kde provides instead of gnome-terminal
<Agent_bob> mcrandello in gnome they now call it "console"   heh what a misnomer.
<flaccid> ouch
<mcrandello> Agent_bob: I knew there was a reason to switch
<DaSkreech> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> !search script
<ubotu> Found: dash, rtf, sysinfo-#ubuntuforums, xincludes, nonxgl, meetings, gpg, boot, cron, easyubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<DaSkreech> !dash is /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<DANCAD3D> marandello: I made a text file named RUNME in the program folder with this on the first line #!/bin/bash and this on the second line /usr/bin/konsole -e /home/dan/000DANJUNK/danp001 as danp001 is the freepascal program name, I then set the exicute text file as program true, then when I click a dialog asks me if I want to run or run in terminal, both options do nothing?
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech dash is not compatable with bash ?    is bash the gold standard ?     i thought that it was bash extensions that broke posix   not dash.
<flaccid> sh is the base shell in most unix
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: it's the defacto standard
<DaSkreech> flaccid: not quite true :) but it should be
<flaccid> well it is actually
<flaccid> well base shell probably the wrong word
<DaSkreech> it's the default shell
<Agent_bob> yeah it's just linked to different things flaccid
<flaccid> sh will be supported on most modern nixes, where is bash can be quite optional
<DaSkreech> which then points to some other posix shell
<flaccid> some nix like to use dif base shell now
<DaSkreech> Most people don't know the difference between posix and bash though
 * Agent_bob prefers dash
<flaccid> posix is not a shell but
<DaSkreech> so while dash may flfil posix it will still break many scripts
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech heh that's like saying a non-dos system breaks batch files
<mcrandello> "sudo apt-get reconfigure dash" then answer no to bring bash back
<mcrandello> although dash is supposedly a lot faster.
<Agent_bob> the script was broken and using dash just showed the breakage
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: yeah that's what I meant :)
<Agent_bob> the script was broken because it specified /bin/sh  which should always be fully posix compliant   and it also contained bash specific code that is not posix compliant.  thus the script was broken not the shell
<deuryte> w2ktu ??
<ubuntu__> hjik
<ubuntu__> ?
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Yup yup
<DaSkreech> !hi|ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mjp> hi there!
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> what's going on?
<DaSkreech> Awholelottawork for KDE4 :)
<ponyofdeath> hi, whats is a good way to generate a kde menu entries / folders from a script?
<DaSkreech> ponyofdeath: eh?
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: i want to generate a bunch of k menu items from a script wondering if there is an easy way for that
<DaSkreech> Why would you script that?
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: because i need that do u know of a way or not?
<DaSkreech> Well the menu is database driven as far as I know so you would probably have to query it
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: well i know that there is a .kde/share/applnk directory as well that u can make desktop file in
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: but there should be an easy way to make entries via script
<DaSkreech> Well it's on freedesktop.org if you want to see how it's done
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: cool thanks
<DaSkreech> I'm still uncertain as to how many times you'll be manually changing the menu so ... don't know why you would want it scripted but I guess yuo have some complex plan
<mcrandello> institutional rollouts perhaps?
<DaSkreech> You can use kiosk for that
<DaSkreech> And it's much nicer
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: well basically i have a script that parses our dns and gets all the machine names and i want it to create menu items for each machine so i can ssh to it or cssh to the cluster of machines
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: how can i use kiosk for that?
<DaSkreech> Where are you putting them on the Kmenu?
<DaSkreech> Kmenu -> Places -> servernames ?
<vzduch> question: any problems w/ the current Flash plugin (9.0.115.0) and Konqueror in *buntu?
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: yeah Kmenu -> domainname -> and that a sub folder for each group of machines > machines them selfs etc..
<DaSkreech> Hmm seems cool
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: yeah easy way to have a listing of all machines from our dns and then easily access them
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: and can be updated via the script once daily
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: with other window managers its easy but kde is a bit tougher
<ponyofdeath> DaSkreech: seems i have to create foler and subfolders with .desktop files for each
<adamonline45> I'm using Gutsy and Compiz-Fusion.  My desktop pager/preview (on the taskbar) only shows one LONG desktop, where I have three.  I think it's a conflict of settings between Compiz and KDE; has anyone experienced this or maybe have any ideas to fix it?  Thanks 8)
<blendtux> hi i have a strange question
<ninjagambit> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adamonline45> which is?
<ninjagambit> no i was just seeing if they had info on that myself
<vzduch> question: any problems w/ the current Flash plugin (9.0.115.0) and Konqueror in *buntu?
<ninjagambit> sorry
<vzduch> only reference outside Fedora (my OS) to this problem I can find is a post on an Italian Slackware forum
<blendtux> clear
<blendtux> clear
<blendtux> clear
<blendtux> somebody good with programming in the shell
<DANCAD3D> marandello: I do not see a program /usr/bin/konsole but /usr/bin/gnome-terminal seems to bring up the terminal, but it ignores the program name an path after it, any ideas of how to get the string to move to the terminal prompt after the terminal opens?
<Neoxeekhrobe> guys I need to compile Glibc and it is said that I have to compile it in a separate folder than the one in which I unpacked it. I created the folder glibcBuild, what should I do next?
<adamonline45> Neoxeekhrobe: $sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alen> elo guys
<adamonline45> hi
<alen> are you also users of ubuntu?
<adamonline45> We all are, we just use KDE instead of gnome...
<alen> ah ok, i have just also switched to kde
<alen> i prefer to use this one than gnome
<pfein> anyone know an X11 util to invert the screen?
<adamonline45> Kaffeine says: "The source can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disk in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"  Does anyone know what this could be?  I _do_ have a disk in the drive, of course 8)  And I can see the FBI warning...
<alen> @pfien try this link, read the #7 post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/invert-desktop-colors-572393/
<ninjagambit> ok i got the reallysick screensaver package but i don't realy understand the instructions
<n> hey
<ninjagambit> do i put this in the Konsole Run /usr/bin/rss-glx_install
<ninjagambit> to get the reallysick screensavers to work
<ninjagambit> why am i seeing when people join or leave server
<DaSkreech> ninjagambit: depends on your client
<hydrogen> Oo
 * hydrogen just heard an advertisement on the radio for red hat
 * hydrogen is impressed
<Xcell> What exact lib is needed for amarok visualizations?
<hydrogen> libvisual
<hydrogen> libvisual-0.4.0
<Xcell> Sure?
<ninjagambit> where  do you   find that
<Xcell> adept
<Xcell> Is that the exact one?
<ninjagambit> in graphix, multimedia ?
<devin_> Need some help here. I tried reinstalling Konqueror because it kept using 99% cpu and now im getting ( dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system) any idea how to fix this?
<ninjagambit> i dont see libvisual anywhere in adept
<DaSkreech> ninjagambit: press Alt+space and type adept then press enter
<Neoxeekhrobe> any package that allow me to divide my desktop area to fit different windows with custom sizes?
<ninjagambit> thanks
<devin_> Need some help here. I tried reinstalling Konqueror because it kept using 99% cpu and now im getting ( dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system) any idea how to fix this?
<DaSkreech> devin_: try reinstalling kdebase
<devin_> DaSkreech when i try to install anything it says : : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<devin_> tired doing it as root but still nothing
<pastor> hola
<pastor> hay alguien aqui?
<hydrogen> !fixadept | devin_
<ubotu> devin_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<amit> kubuntu says that some packages cannot be verified...where do I download the gpg keys manually?
<amit> i have the default kubuntu repos enabled
<sub[t]rnl> There isn't a standard location for keys yet.  Check the repo's web page.
<amit> sub[t]rnl: is it possible to download non-free stuff with the default repos?
<amit> the default repos being -- deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe main
<amit> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe main
<amit> and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe main
<sub[t]rnl> no
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need to add the non free repo's then update apt
<amit> can you tell me some non-free repos? or some documentation i can read related to this stuff?
<sub[t]rnl> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<amit> sub[t]rnl: okay..i will take a look
<amit> well..i checked out the site of the original repos..i located the keys..how do I add them to apt?
<sub[t]rnl> use apt-key
<sub[t]rnl> example
<sub[t]rnl> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sub[t]rnl> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ninjagambit> anyone use firestarter
<sub[t]rnl> aye
<ninjagambit> you like it
<sub[t]rnl> yeah it saves me from throwing around iptables commands at the cli
<sub[t]rnl> its just a gui interface to the firewall already installed in *buntu
<kraut> moin
<ninjagambit> any tips on seting it up
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, pretty simple really.  Just have the wizard run on the interface
<hydrogen> there isn't a firewall installed by default on *buntu..
<sub[t]rnl> iptables is
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> its not
<hydrogen> it can be installed, but it isn't
<sub[t]rnl> ah, sorry ninjagambit.
<hydrogen> I don't think
<hydrogen> maybe it is
<sub[t]rnl> i always assumed it was
<hydrogen> if it is its not configured to do anything by default
<hydrogen> its just there
<hydrogen> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<hydrogen> (i've not played with it at all on this box)
<sub[t]rnl> well, it locks down all ports by default
<sub[t]rnl> which is nice
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it doesn't
<hydrogen> as that policy shows
<sub[t]rnl> run nmap on default kubuntu
<hydrogen> (viewable with iptables -L)
<sub[t]rnl> its pretty secure
<hydrogen> thats because nothing is listening at the ports
<hydrogen> not because they are explicitly blocked
<sub[t]rnl> well, the firewall is there by default
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> I guess it is
<sub[t]rnl> been a while since i've seen a fresh install
<hydrogen> its easily changed
<ninjagambit> i cant get in ubuntu channel
<ninjagambit> i followed the instructions from the fowarded channel
<ninjagambit> but now i cant get the ops
<ninjagambit> to do test
<hydrogen> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<ardchoille> Is it possible to have konqueror use one style (say plastic) and have konsole use a diff style (say CDW) ?
<ninjagambit> i think you right click on the window
<kraut> wich size must the budy icon for xmpp be?
<ninjagambit> should have an option
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: Has many options, but none for style
<sigma> hi guys im switch over to konqueror 100% for web browsing but i need your help, can anyone assist me?
<sigma> i am switching over to konq from firefox as my default web browser but konq is lacking a certain feature that i really need - the exception list to the "disable all images" rule, is there a workaround to this?
<ardchoille> sigma: So far I have only seen a way to block images from certain sites
<sigma> ardchoille: ya i saw that on that add blocker thing - i need it to do the reverse of that :(
<sigma> otherwise its back to firefox - and i hate firefox!
<ardchoille> sigma: Can you live without blocking some images? I too switched from firefox and found that I could live without blocking sime images
<sigma> i personally dont mind the images, its my gprs data bill that does!
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<sub[t]rnl> i recently switched from firefox as well ardchoille.  the konq preload sold it for me.
<Voyage_> what is the command to turn off all firewall rules ?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop?
<sub[t]rnl> guess thats not there by default though
<ardchoille> Voyage_: Did you use firestarter to set up the firewall?
<sstchur> I'm looking for this: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/EmeraldThemeManager?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=emerald.png
<sstchur> what command do I run to get this?
<Voyage_> ardchoille - how can i see what firewall rules are in place?
<ardchoille> Voyage_: sudo iptables --list
<sub[t]rnl> sstchur: emerald-theme-manager
<sstchur> thanks!
<Voyage_> ardchoille thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<sstchur> sub[t]rnl: why would there be no themes listed for me?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<sstchur> ok
<sstchur> thanks
<sigma> my internet banking site is not working in konqueror, works fine in firefox, any idea why?
<flaccid> because the developer cannot do web standards
<sigma> flaccid: what do u mean?
<flaccid> they can't code..
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<sigma> ok il drop them a email, its one of the big 4 banks in SA, kinda weird
<flaccid> not really
<ardchoille> flaccid: You are so right
<flaccid> most banks don't have valid websites
<ardchoille> sigma: Have you tried the user agent switcher?>
<flaccid> yeah, just because they are a bank, doesn't mean that they can code
<flaccid> eek, if the site does UA sniffing its even worse..
<sub[t]rnl> try to set a different identification in tools
<sigma> archoille: i disabled it and when i re-enabled it, it was greyed out, any idea why?
<ardchoille> sigma: You have to go to a new web page for it to work.
<ardchoille> sigma: restart konq, go to your banking site and try again
<flaccid> the question remains on the behaviour of why the site 'does not work'
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ardchoille> flaccid: It doesn't work because the designer can't code, you were right to begin with
<sigma> ok its working now, should i identify as firefox or ie?
<flaccid> but what is the behaviour to verify this theory?
<ardchoille> sigma: Whichever works
<unix_infidel> anyone know how to recover from a ati graphics driver upgrade?
<ardchoille> flaccid: Works in ff, not in konq?
<flaccid> yeah so the bank is sniffing the UA string in the http request headers to determine if you should be able to load the site or not <-- totally bad practice
<flaccid> but what is the actual behaviour
<unix_infidel> i mean other than just using the old GPU driver?
<flaccid> is it saying 'invalid browser' or is the site unuseable ?
<sigma> oh my, that actually worked, but how secure is this guys?
<sigma> let me try login
<flaccid> it doesn't relate to security really
<flaccid> your confidentiality should still be protected by TLS
<flaccid> if its not, im not sure what kind of bank you are with..
<ardchoille> sigma: I think all it does it tells the site that you're using something other than konqueror
<sigma> well that lock is in the titlebar
<flaccid> so if it works, it works basically
<ardchoille> If that's true, then it shows that the site designers didn't do proper testing either
<flaccid> testing is irrelevant if you can't do web standards
<ardchoille> true
<sigma> so basically just because my browser is konq and not internet explorer its not letting me in?
<flaccid> but the mentality is that 'you code for IE because thats what everyone uses'. where in reality you can code for anything with web standards. but ignorance reigns..
<ardchoille> sigma: Because it's identifying itself as something other than what the site knows to work
<flaccid> sigma: correct.
<ardchoille> sigma: Which is stupid, really
<sub[t]rnl> agreed
<flaccid> we don't know exactly what UA strings are accepted by that site..
<sigma> yeah thats just retarded, so according to them only a set number of web browsers work, i mean who would ever think about hacking into your session if you are on linux
<flaccid> you only sniff UA strings for very , very very specific reasons...
<flaccid> sigma: nothing to do with session which is server side. this is to do with the fact that most people still cannot do valid HTML and CSS..
<knx_> which flash package should i use with gusty?
<ardchoille> sigma: Well, this just proves that the site designers were wrong to assume only certain browsers actually work, I mean if you can falsify the UA string and get it to work
<flaccid> and standard javascript is a dif story altogether..
<ardchoille> !flash | knx_
<ubotu> knx_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sigma> lol
<knx_> gusty here
<flaccid> you can spoof a UA string just like the plugin does or whatever. its a totally arbitary and non-standard way to satisfy the lack of skill the developers have..
<knx_> flash was working, tried flash non free, now...
<flaccid> brb
<sigma> perhaps it just gives them a false sense of hope inside!
<knx_> so which flash package was originally installed?
<mstodd> I just rebooted my machine, and all my fonts are tiny, it's veeerrrrryyyy annoying, and I don't know why.  Even If I choose larger fonts through system settings, it doesn't fix all the problems . . .
<sigma> ardchoille: r u still there - i have a konq question that no one could answer
<ardchoille> sigma: I'm here
<knx_> mstodd: when did u install the os?
<apparle> the resolution of the logon screen changes to a resolution of a wide screen after fglrx install????
<sigma> ardchoille: ok here goes, in firefox if you go to preferences and then content theres a "load images automatically" box but theres also an exception list next to it, is the same functionality somehow available in konq as well?
<sigma> i need to have some pages load with images but have all other pages with no images
<ardchoille> sigma: afaik, it's load all images or lod no images, there isn't any other choice.
<ardchoille> sigma: Is this on a mobile/cellular device?
<sub[t]rnl> apparle: I believe the logon uses the first resolution listed in your xorg.conf.  You might want to edit it and put the desired resolution first
<sigma> yup i use my cellphone as a gprs modem so im trying to cut down on the bill
<sub[t]rnl> apparle: you can also set the resolutions with aticonfig, ex. sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024,1024x768
<linuxnoob> i just install kubuntu desktop on laptop and when i try and install java and mp3 support i get broken package problems any suggestions on correcting problem
<sigma> ardchoille: im trying the adblocker plugin, its sort of working but in the opposite way
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: You uninstalled an empty meta-package, all the apps kubuntu-desktop pulled in are still installed.
<flaccid> sigma: opera can do that iirc
<apparle> linuxnoob: I tried it. I get some error " creen0 not found"
<apparle> linuxnoob: Screen I tried it. I get some error " Screen0 not found"
<posingaspopular> is there anyway to see network traffic in and out
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: Re-install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: how can i find which one
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: ok
<flaccid> !bwm-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bwm-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info bwm-ng
<ubotu> bwm-ng: small and simple console-based bandwidth monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 148 kB
<flaccid> otherwise ethereal for packet sniffing
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: kubuntu-desktop is an empty meta-package, it only exists to pull in all the apps needed for the kubuntu desktop environment
<sigma> ardchoille: is there any plugin repository online for konq? if not is opera in the repo's?
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I opened xorg.conf. Any line related to resolutions not found
<ardchoille> sigma: I haven't found a plugin repo for konq, konq does use mozilla plugins however. And, yes, opera is in the partner repo iirc.
<posingaspopular> thanks
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: package not avail
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: kubuntu-desktop?
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: yep says referred to by other
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: What do i do??
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: Can you pastebin your sources.list for me please?
<sigma> ardchoille: so if i download a plugin from http://addons.mozilla.org how do i install it?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> sigma: No idea
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: ok one sec
<ardchoille> sigma: Which plugin? Are you sure it isn't already in the repos?
<sigma> something for image filtering
<Xcell> lol trying to cheat konq via fox plugin...hope it works
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47190/
<ardchoille> sigma: There aren't any mozilla plugins for image filtering.
<Xcell> Good idea though.
<Xcell> Google it.Maybe youll find something.
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: I don't see anything wrong with your sources.list except that backports is a "use at your own risk" repo
<sigma> ardchoille: dam thought i might strike it lucky!
<ardchoille> sigma: There are only 6 mozilla plugins available for Linux
<surgy> hello
<surgy> what is a good 3d bench mark program for kubuntu? im looking for something along the lines of "3DMARK"
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: any other ideas
<Xcell> sigma: Check this out.http://adblock.mozdev.org/
<ardchoille> Xcell: adblock is an extension, not a plugin and to my knowledge, konq cannot use firefox extensions
<sigma> xcell: i saw that right now, isnt that the exact same adblock that is used in konqueror
<Xcell> I tried.
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xcell> Looks like it sigma.
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: ok will try
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: Other than that, I don't know what to tell you
<ardchoille> sigma: konq uses a "form" of that, yes
<Xcell> Konq has a mile long list..would take 3 weeks to get conf.
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: no go
<apparle> how do I play MIDI files
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: What exactly was the error?
<ardchoille> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: will pastebin
<Xcell> I actually like konq/ just wish it had (no script) + image capa.
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: Thank you :)
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47191/
<sigma> well i think i found a simple solution for now
<Xcell> what
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop | grep -i install
<linuxnoob>   Installed: (none)
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop
<ninjagambit> anyone a web developer
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: i have just use source omatic to make new soures list will update etc see what happens
<sigma> i just disable all images, then when i need to see them i go to tools - html settings - autoload images
<ardchoille> linuxnoob: Ah ok
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: its downloading new package info files
<sigma> it remembers to load images just for that one site
<Xcell> cool..thats usin the ol noggin
<sigma> Xcell: but its only for one session, if i close konq it forgets, anyway to make it permanentely remember?
<Xcell> cant make a switch @ the top?
<Xcell> prolly not
<sigma> ya some kind of shortcut button would be helpful
<Xcell> prolly have to write a script
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> I wish they would do konq like both opera and ff..that would rule.
<ardchoille> Should be able to get a dcop call to autoload images
<Xcell> There ya go.
<surgy> anyone?
<Xcell> Go ahead surg.
<ardchoille> Well, seems you need to know the PID of konq before that dcop call would work. That was stupid.
<sigma> ardchoille: how do i get dcop to call that?
<sigma> hehe, firefox looks like crap in kde
<ardchoille> sigma: It won't work unless you know the PID of konq before hand.. and the PID changes when you restart konq
<Xcell> lol
<ardchoille> sigma: There are tons of skins for firefox
<sigma> ok well thats not a option then!, ya but they all have issues
<sigma> and firefox is rather slow compared to konq as i have noticed
<Xcell> Exactly..thats why i said i liked konq better.
<ardchoille> I use konq, but I don't have images enabled at all.
<sigma> well as long as my internet banking works and i can use f1 to turn on images where i need them im happy:), just wish it would remember where i turned images on, weird cos its on a local server on my pc, it should at least remember to enable images for that
<sigma> can i leave a feature suggestion somewhere to implement that feature in a later version?
<posingaspopular> hey all where do i go to get help mounting a partition in gutsy
<posingaspopular> ubotu's respnse was kind of hard for me to get
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sigma> posing: its pretty simple in system settings -- disks and file systems
<posingaspopular> when i click enable I get 'return code for mount was 32' "mount failure"
<posingaspopular> i have filetype system set as auto
<posingaspopular> i dont see why that would be a problem
<sigma> ok not too clued up on error messages
<posingaspopular> sigma: it just says to specify file type
<sigma> try set it to the actual filesystem type
<sigma> what filesystem is it
<posingaspopular> um it's just a linux partition, i want to say ext3 but that's not an option
<Xcell> isnt ext3 a swap partition already?
<sigma> ext3 is a option, i mounted one yesterday
<Xcell> ah
<Xcell> k
<sigma> xcell: nope ext3 is a regular filesystem
<posingaspopular> ah i foudn it
<Xcell> I had it backwards.
<sigma> xcell: its a slight upgrade of ext2, protects your data more
<Xcell> ok
<posingaspopular> okay but im still getting the same error
<posingaspopular> mount point is /mnt/Linux btw
<posingaspopular> okay no sorry nvm, different partition
<posingaspopular> this one has a mount point as <mnt point>
<posingaspopular> duh, create the mount point
<sigma> yup
<posingaspopular> done thanks all
<surgy> <surgy> what is a good 3d bench mark program for kubuntu? im looking for something along the lines of "3DMARK"
<sigma> glxgears
<surgy> sigma: that is not a benchmark
<sigma> well im downloading opera, gonna see how that browser fares
<sigma> surgy: don't think theres anything else
<pastulio> can i make my kubuntu box an ftp server?
<surgy> sigma: opera rawks, but firefox is faster by far, i beleave firefox is the second fastest browser available for us, second only to konq
<surgy> !ftp | pastulio
<ubotu> pastulio: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Xcell> brb
<pastulio> !FTPd
<sigma> surgy: well this could be a waste of a download
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sigma> surgy: what dependencies does opera need?
<surgy> sigma: but opera is fully loaded, with built in everything
<surgy> sigma: not sure
<surgy> !opera | sigma
<ubotu> sigma: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sigma> what do you mean with everything built in?
<surgy> it has everything, imagine something you whould want a browser to do...... opera most likely has it
<sigma> ah i see what you mean
<sigma> i wonder why its so small though
<surgy> sigma: it has a plugin system, and downloads and installs what you want :)
<linuxnoob> ardchoille: well i have install mp3 support but now i get a tzdata error when apt-get trying to update it see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47193/
<surgy> sigma: it really is a nice browser, although not the fastest certainly my favorite if i was looking for options
<sigma> surgy: does it look normal in kde, because firefox looks disgusting
<sigma> what do you mean by not the fastest?
<wpk> surgy: yeah, memleaks, ugly look, opera has it all!
<surgy> sigma: both firefox and opera are both FULLY customizable, you can make them look and act in any way. my GF has her firefox set up with leopard skin and black buttons, i have mine themed to look just like my kde theme, and opera is even more customizable
<surgy> wpk :)
<sigma> surgy: how did u get the kde look for firefox?
<surgy> wpk: sigma wpk has a point, but like i said its slower
<surgy> sigma: google it
<posingaspopular> am i the only one who thinks that gutsy looks like windows 95?
<posingaspopular> gutsy kubuntu
<surgy> yeah i think so :)
<robotphood> if i recall correctly it probably did
<robotphood> surgy, firefox is faster than opera for you?
<sigma> surgy: im using it now, its not that slow, but it still can't disable images on certain websites like firefox can!
<surgy> robotphood: yes, and if i recall, it is faster for most people
<sigma> surgy: did you install that kdeff theme for firefox?
<robotphood> like rendering speed?
<moteyalpha> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sub[t]rnl> far from windows 95 posingaspopular
<surgy> sigma: actually, i lied, sorry, i use compiz-fission and i used the themes manager there to get my titlebar looking right everything else looks stock, except i chose small icons
<sub[t]rnl> http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1sb3.png
<robotphood> that's not stock kubuntu...
<Sajes> How do you install kde 4 on 7.10? I've installed kde4base and kde4base-dev but it still says 3.5.8.
<sub[t]rnl> gutsy looks however you want it to look
<robotphood> of course
<robotphood> i thought posingaspopular was talking about stock :)
<Jay-Oh-En> how come my kubuntu is going soooo slow
<sigma> is there anyway to stop adbloacker in konqueror showing that do not enter sign in place of blocked images?
<sub[t]rnl> check "top" to see if there are any runaway processes taking up mem or cpu
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<sub[t]rnl> htop ftw
<posingaspopular> htop
<Jay-Oh-En> whats getty?
<posingaspopular> no i just think the gray and light blue everything is weak. the icons are fine i guess but the main colors...
<sub[t]rnl> getty opens a tty port
<Jay-Oh-En> whose the user haldaemo?
<Jay-Oh-En> and avahi
<sigma> where are the data files for konqueror plugins stored?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<Jay-Oh-En> hey whats the best antivirus for kubuntu
 * sub[t]rnl blinks
<posingaspopular> clamAV iirc
<Sajes> Woot. Got kde4 working. I searched the ubuntu site. ;)
<sub[t]rnl> linux doesn't suffer the windows spywares and viruses.  Totally different filesystem.
<sub[t]rnl> other security apps would be firestarter, snort, portsentry
<sub[t]rnl> chkrootkit
<sub[t]rnl> tripwire...
<robotphood> configure konq > plugins
<robotphood> doh he left
<posingaspopular> Jay-Oh-En: almost nobody runs antivirus on linux boxes, because linux is supposed to be so secure. but clamAV and sub[t]rnl 's comments if you want the reassurance
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Some info about Linux viruses: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<ninjagambit> how do i install adobe flashplayer 8
<moteyalpha> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !flash | ninjagambit
<ubotu> ninjagambit: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks posingaspopular
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks sub[t]rnl
<posingaspopular> okay night, i need bed
<sub[t]rnl> night
<posingaspopular> np Jay-Oh-En, if you need anything else, pop back in here and ask
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
 * posingaspopular goes away forever
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<neville> Can somebody here tell me how to set a static IP address for my computer?
<Jay-Oh-En> !find banshee
<ubotu> Found: banshee, banshee-daap
<Jay-Oh-En> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jay-Oh-En> i heard banshee is nice
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<sub[t]rnl> morning sebastian^
<niko_> hi guys
<niko_> i'm in trouble with ktorrent
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a way to save power
<Jay-Oh-En> on my system
<Jay-Oh-En> cause i want to host a server that willl be up all the time
<sebastian^> Jay-Oh-En: cpu policy --> powersave ?
<ninjagambit> this is quite agrevating
<Jay-Oh-En> without turning my computer off
<niko_> it doesn't saves on a fat32 partition
<niko_> where i put my downloads!!!!
<ninjagambit> anyone know why ktorrent is so slow
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a powermanager for kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> ninjagambit: could be a number of things
<sub[t]rnl> number of seeders is important.
<sub[t]rnl> as well as port forwarding if your behind a router
<ninjagambit> plenty of seeders
<ninjagambit> no router
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<ninjagambit> i tried to do a speed test but cant get flash to work
<sub[t]rnl> tweak your ktorrent a bit
<sub[t]rnl> throttle down the upload rate
<robotphood> increase connections?
<sub[t]rnl> no, not necessarily
<maxlo> hi all
<maxlo> I am trying to contact the Ubuntu developers
<maxlo> do you know which is the right place?
<sub[t]rnl> #ubuntu-dev?
<sub[t]rnl> eep, no
<sub[t]rnl> jucato where do the ubuntu developers hang out
<Jucato> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu
<Jucato> #ubuntu-devel and/or #ubuntu-motu
<sub[t]rnl> maxlo: ^^
<maxlo> ubuntu (since I need to get in touch with the kernel guys)
<Jucato> ah #ubuntu-kernel actually
<maxlo> ah, great
<maxlo> thanks!\
<Jucato> (iirc)
<maxlo> at irc.freenode.net, right>/
<maxlo> ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> all official ubuntu channels are on freenode
<sub[t]rnl> ninjagambit: http://www.canyouseeme.org/ <- put in your ktorrent port (default 6881) to see if its open
<ninjagambit> says it could not see me
<pastulio> how do i allow ssh connections to my kubuntu box?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pastulio> ty
<ninjagambit> maby i will try different torrent ap
<ninjagambit> anyone else have problems with ktorrent
<ninjagambit> bittorrent workes fine on windows
<sub[t]rnl> ktorrent works great here.  uTorrent runs good under wine as well
<ninjagambit> i use satalite internet
<ninjagambit> ill have to find out if there is another firewall somewhere
<ninjagambit> i opend ports with firestarter
<ninjagambit> for ktorrent
<ninjagambit> but didnt help speed any
<sub[t]rnl> i stumbled across a site that had recommendations for the prefrence settings (max connections/global connections/upload speak, etc..) based on your connection speed
<ninjagambit> should be downloading about 100KB/s
<ninjagambit> im at 34KB/s now
<sub[t]rnl> see if i can find it again
<sub[t]rnl> keep in mind some people filter share ratio's, so if yours isn't good, it's might be the culprit
<sub[t]rnl> its = it
<Xcell> Sigma:
<Xcell> o
<niko_> someone can explain me why ktorrent doesn't save file on a fat 32 partition?
<ninjagambit> its set unlimited
<sub[t]rnl> whats unlimited?
<ninjagambit> 0
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, but what setting
<ninjagambit> share ratio
<ninjagambit> should i set it
<sub[t]rnl> niko_: do you have write permission to the partition?
<ninjagambit> to something
<sub[t]rnl> no, keep it like that
<sigma> how do i change the default placeholder image for adblocker in konqueror?
<sub[t]rnl> ninjagambit: whats your upload rate?
<sub[t]rnl> in prefrences
<sub[t]rnl> doubt that would matter that much though, since your on satellite, and upstream is shitty anyway
<ninjagambit> 45 right now
<ninjagambit> yeah
<ninjagambit> it limits upload
<ninjagambit> and it dosnt affect my download rate
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: theres no preference setting for it
<sub[t]rnl> sigma: ah, was talking to ninjagambit, sorry
<sigma> ok
<sub[t]rnl> i gotta get some shut eye
<sub[t]rnl> night all
<sigma> so no one here knows how to change that image, its very irritating
<Xcell> what image
<ninjagambit> thanks
<ninjagambit> gnight
<ninjagambit> sub[t]rnl
<sigma> xcell: if you enable adblocker and don't hide the filtered images a big ugly red do not enter sign appears in place of them, thats what i want to change
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> Dont know / never tried.
<sigma> xcell: any idea where that file is on my hard drive, it must be a simple picture file because its the same one stretched all over the place in konq
<niko_> sub[t]rnl:
<niko_> sorry
<niko_> i'm back
<niko_> i override permission
<niko_> in the disk manager....
<niko_> and, for irc downloads
<niko_> works perfectly
<niko_> but for ktorrent nope....
<Xcell> Thinks
<ninjagambit> man why am i geting hit so much
<ninjagambit> my firestarter is going crazy
<Xcell> What U using
<ninjagambit> konversation all thats up right now
<sigma> ok well il just hide the filtered images for now, konq uses less bandwidth than firefox
<Xcell> big time
<Xcell> fire fox is a gas hog.
<Xcell> proly spam ninj..thats all i know right now
<Xcell> copy and paste hit to browser search and see what it says
<Xcell>  big ugly red do not enter sign appears   lol.
<sigma> yup thats the one, who on earth designed that
<Xcell> chkroot scared the crap outa me
<sigma> its gota be somewhere on the hard drive, do you know where konqueror is installed?
<Xcell> havent looked.
<Martinn> why when i send only 1 ping count i recieve only 1 reply from 1 host and no DUPs?
<Martinn> ?
<esab_> oiiii galera!!!
<esab> oiiiii
<esab_> xupa puta
<esab> puta xupa
<esab_> õ esab é gay!!!!
<esab> o esab_ tmb
<esab> xD
<esab_> xDD
<Lynoure> hmm
<esab> olaaa lynoure
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<esab> mucha gracias xD
<esab> chica boa xD
<esab> tens pilla
<esab> ?
<Lynoure> esab: I did understand some words, and they seemed a bit unsuited here...
<X314> Lynoure: you think he gets english?
<esab> oh my dear!!
<esab> i love you
<akrus> hello everyone
<Lynoure> X314: yes, I think he knows well what he is doing...
<akrus> how to configure Qt4 fonts & styles under KDE3? :)
<X314> Lynoure: well then. I rest my case :p
<esab> hello cock
<jpatrick> akrus: I think there's a qt4-config program, somewhere..
<jpatrick> !language | esab
<ubotu> esab: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<akrus> somewhere? o_o*
<KId> me
<KId> linux sucks!!
<jpatrick> KId: you'll need to do more than that to fool me
<KId> is true
<akrus> :D
<ninjagambit> lol
<jpatrick> Lynoure: sorry 'bout that
<ciacon> Hi all... I have problems setting my ip-address
<ninjagambit> well im going to be
<Lynoure> jpatrick: it takes all kinds to make a planet, I suppose =)
<ninjagambit> bed
<ninjagambit> g'night everyone
<ninjagambit> now how you going to kick the bad guys
<ciacon> for some reason when changing my ip-settings, it tells me, that my gateway-address is invalid... I don't localy have a gw... what can/should I do?
<poison--> morning
<sebastian^> morning poison--
<ciacon> poison--: g'mornin
<jpatrick> akrus: aha! qt4-qtconfig from universe
<akrus> jpatrick: yeah found already :)
<jpatrick> ok :)
<Lynoure> ciacon: usually you have a gateway, unless you only network to your own subnet
<ciacon> Lynoure: I have this and another pc.... this one in plugged to the inet aswell... 192.168.0.100 & 192.168.0.200 are the two boxes, both connected over the hub in the adsl-modem... I am slightly lost, what my gw would be...
<Lynoure> ciacon: "plugged to inet" in detail being?
<Lynoure> ciacon: But just from those number I'd guess your gateway is 192.168.1.1
<Lynoure> ciacon: that's probably the internal ip of your adsl device
<ninjagambit> im installing ktoon it wants directory to insall in
<ninjagambit> where should i install it
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: ktoon is in the archives
<ninjagambit> just part of the initial set up
<ninjagambit> i got it from archives
<jpatrick> maybe: /usr
<ninjagambit> just usr
<ninjagambit> ok
<ninjagambit> not realy good with this stuff
<ninjagambit> yet
<jpatrick> (since that's where it's installed to)
<ninjagambit> just switched from windows
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: fear not! you'll learn with time :)
<ninjagambit> it says choose ktoon install directiory
<ciacon> Lynoure: I have to use "pon dsl-provider" to dail in... with "plugged to inet" i mean, that my eth0 is conected to the hub in the adsl modem....
<ninjagambit> directory
<ninjagambit> installation directory
<ninjagambit> so select /usr
<ninjagambit> ?
<jpatrick> that should do it
<zoli2k> Hi, I just turned my ubuntu system to kubuntu. Is there a way to integrate firefox with KDE? I don't want to have gtk based dialogs in firefox.
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: woah, that is one weird app
<ninjagambit> what about temp
<ninjagambit> directory
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: leave that, it appears to work here like that
<ninjagambit> lol sorry what was it
<zoli2k> Hi, It is possible to integrate konqueror with any social bookmarking system?
<ninjagambit> was it /tmp
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: i'd make a 'ktoons' dir in your home and point the install there, and then tmp should be /tmp
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ninjagambit> ok
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: ah, it seems that it makes a hidden '.ktoon' dir in your home anyway
<ninjagambit> ok so what do i put in field
<jpatrick>  /home/<user>/.ktoon
<ActionParsnip> jpatrick: its easier to use ~?.ktoon
<ActionParsnip> or ~/.ktoon
<ActionParsnip> if yer shift key doesnt stick
<jpatrick> ActionParsnip: since he's new I thought I'd make it easier ;)
<ninjagambit> ok
<ActionParsnip> jpatrick: ok hehe, your clal man :D
<jpatrick> clal?
<ninjagambit> think he ment call
<jpatrick> ah, right
<ninjagambit> not a good first impression
<ninjagambit> tip of the day dosnt work
<ninjagambit> lol
<ninjagambit> just blank
<ActionParsnip> what is tip of the day?
<ninjagambit> pop up window when i first started app
<ninjagambit> supposed to give you little tips
<ActionParsnip> yeah i disable those
<ActionParsnip> annoying things
<blackflag> !web development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web development - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kohlrabi> "Did you know?: You have to press the buttons on this thing called 'keyboard' to create input." and the like
<ActionParsnip> "did you know matter exists"
<Kohlrabi> :)
<ninjagambit> what you looking for blackflag
<ninjagambit> i tried that a before
<zoli2k> is there an easy way to integrate firefox with kubuntu?
<ninjagambit> no
<ninjagambit> lol
<ninjagambit> j/k
<ninjagambit> mine works fine
<ActionParsnip> zoli2k: how do you mean>
<SatManUK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ninjagambit> cant veiw any videos from utube
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: go to www.adobe.com and download it there
<ninjagambit> will it work on amd64
<ninjagambit> ?
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: not sure gimme a sec
<ninjagambit> which one do i download
<Martinn>  how to make a proxy server in linux the easiest way
<ScorpKing> does anyone know where i can get info to configure a UPS so the box will shutdown if the power fail?
<ScorpKing> !UPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ninjagambit> ubotu you dont know much do ya
<ninjagambit> lol
<ScorpKing> hehe.
<ninjagambit> lol he quaryed me
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: http://f241vc15.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/flash-player-plugin-install-on-amd64/
<ninjagambit> said rror: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScorpKing> lol. he always does that
<zoli2k> ActionParsnip: KDE dialogs in firefox.
<ActionParsnip> zoli2k: what about them? please give some details
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: I'm sorry, after reading the source, the installation dir should be: "/usr/share/ktoon/"
<ninjagambit> lol
<ninjagambit> didnt some noob say that
<ninjagambit> i saw it on some other app i installed
<zoli2k> ActionParsnip: I just turned my ubuntu system to kubuntu, I would like to switch from GTK dialogs in firefox to KDE dialogs.
<ninjagambit> but didnt know about the ktoon part
<ninjagambit> actionparsnip:thanks for the link im going to try it
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: no worries man
<ninjagambit> but im realy a noob at the whole konsole system thingy majiggy
<ActionParsnip> zoli2k: oic
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: its the source of all power :)
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: id use the gui til you get comfy with linux
<ActionParsnip> zoli2k: not found anything yet
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: well, I'll patch the source in the package so that it points to the right place :)
<ActionParsnip> Has anyone else seen this before
<zoli2k> ActionParsnip: I am surprised that there is no work around in MOTU to do this. I found a guide how to do this by editing some parts of the mozilla code, but I don't want to develop my own distro :D
<ActionParsnip> zoli2k: i though it would see the default WM and use that
<ninjagambit> actionparsnip: im not fully understanding this
<ninjagambit> maby because i need to sleep
<ninjagambit> but where exactly do you put tar -zxvf nspluginwrapper-install-0-1.2.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: yeah id sleep man, dnt start doing admin stuff half awake
<ninjagambit> in the console
<ninjagambit> ?
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: yeah you just type / paste it
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you need to download the file
<ninjagambit> i did
<ninjagambit> it said bash: /tar: No such file or directory
<jpatrick> ninjagambit: without the / in front :)
<SR-Latch> to outer space..........
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: tar is the command
<ninjagambit> i tried that first it said
<ninjagambit> tar: nspluginwrapper-install-0-1.2.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or director     y
<ninjagambit> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ninjagambit> tar: Child returned status 2
<ninjagambit> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: have you downloaded the file?
<ninjagambit> yeah its on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> are you in the desktop directory in your konsole?
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/Desktop
<ninjagambit> oh nope
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you need to be in the same folder as the file to execute the command or specify the full path to the file to be used
<ninjagambit> ok how do  i navigate on this thing
<ninjagambit> im sorry
<ninjagambit> im dumb
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: use your mouse and copy it to your home directory
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: its WAY easier
<ninjagambit> ok
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: now in console type ~/
<ActionParsnip> and ls should show the file, yes?
<jpatrick> !cli | ninjagambit
<ubotu> ninjagambit: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ninjagambit> bash: /home/justin/: is a directory
<ninjagambit> thats what it said
<ActionParsnip> ninapina: open a fresh konsole, you should then be in your home directory
<ActionParsnip> and if you type ls you should see the file you moved, yes?
<ActionParsnip> ninapina: sorry for confuding you, your name is similar :(
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: did you move the file to your home directory then open a new konsole?
<ninjagambit> yep
<ninjagambit> did that
<ninjagambit> then typed ~/
<ninjagambit> it says bash: /home/justin/: is a directory
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you didnt need to, you are already there
<ActionParsnip> now press your up cursor til you find the tar command
<ActionParsnip> and hit enter
<ninjagambit> ok
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: has something happened?
<ninjagambit> nope
<ninjagambit> same error
<ninjagambit> this is what im looking at justin@Com1:~$
<ninjagambit> is that right
<ninjagambit> the file i put in the home folder
<ActionParsnip> if you type ls do you get the file (LS in lower case)
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller: sweet name man
<vistakiller> thanks :)
<ninjagambit> yeah
<ninjagambit> the file is there
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: type tar -zxvf ./ns then press tab to autocomplete the filename
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: better?
<ninjagambit> ok i think i know where im messing up
<ninjagambit> brb
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: cool man
<ninjagambit> ok should i extract the file inside the home folder first
<pastor> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: yes
<ninjagambit> then put in command
<ActionParsnip> !es | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: cd into the folder created
<pastor> alguien habla español para que me explique como funciona esto?
<ActionParsnip> then type ./GetFlash
<myk_> after a recent update, i have to connect twice with networkmanager. I will connect to my wifi router shortly after startup, but once i start Firefox, the connection drops. I connect one more time, and it stays stable. This never happened before that networkmanager updtae. Anyone else experienceing thins?
<ninjagambit> nothing happens when i hit the tab button
<pastor> hola
<pastor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: it should autocomplete the filename for you
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you could open the file with ark in the gui
<ActionParsnip> just needs extracting
<ninjagambit> ok i extracted it
<ActionParsnip> ok in console cd into the new folder and run ./GetFlash
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you dont need to type run
<finalstrike> the good thing on ubuntu is the updatep/app admin system. packs administrator are great. just a commmand and you have the app XD
<finalstrike> who tested KDE 4 here? i would like to know the opinions
<ninjagambit> ok im realy lost now
<finalstrike> i use kde since i begin to use linux
<ninjagambit> how do i sc into the new folder
<ninjagambit> cd
<ActionParsnip> cd <folder name>
<ninjagambit> ok
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: again, use tab to autocomplete
<ninjagambit> ok
<ninjagambit> ok so far i got justin@Com1:~/install_flash_player_9_linux$ ./GetFlash
<ninjagambit> but tab dosnt do anything but beep
<ninjagambit> maby i need to set up hotkey
<ninjagambit> or something
<Dameth> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you need to cd into the install_flash_player_9_linux folder
<ninjagambit> i did
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: then run ./GetFlash
<ninjagambit> didnt do anything
<Dameth> can any1 help me with tftpd - tftp server?
<ninjagambit> do i have to type run
<ActionParsnip> Dameth: can you provide more info please
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: no, just ./GetFlash
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: if you are in the folder you can type ./Ge then hit tab
<Dameth> ActionParsnip: running kubuntu, installed tftpd package but cant find tftpd. If I install atftpd package cant make it run either
<ninjagambit> nothing
<ActionParsnip> Dameth: what do you get from ps -ef | grep tftpd
<Dameth> Action: just the grep line
<Dameth> Action: and netstat -na | grep DGRAM  shows nothing listening on UDP 69
<ActionParsnip> Dameth: did you install it from repositorys?
<ninjagambit> oh
<ninjagambit> i know exactly what i did wrong now
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you need to use cd to get into the folder and run the file like the wizard says
<Dameth> Action: hum... suppose so. All other packages I install/upgrade, even kubuntu upgrades work fine
<ninjagambit> i should have the the pluginwraper
<ninjagambit> but i dont think is is available anymore
<ninjagambit> ill google it
<Dameth> action: sudo apt-get install tftpd
<ActionParsnip> Dameth: looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip> Dameth: WHat about the result from which tftpd
<Dameth> Action: no results, empty line
<Dameth> Action: weird
<ninjagambit> google didnt come up with anthing
<ninjagambit> i downloaded the install_flash_player_9_linux
<ninjagambit> the link you gave me calls for pluginwrapper-install-0-1.2.tar.gz
<Dameth> Action: I can read the man tftpd info, but it seems the binary is not installed somehow
<ninjagambit> but the link to the file dosnt work
<ninjagambit> and google came up with nothing
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: id redownload the file from someplace else
<thania> hii
<moteyalpha> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dameth> exit
<Dameth> ups
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install java runtime entertainment
<ninjagambit> i found it
<Jay-Oh-En> for this page http://208.57.3.117/Tegrity/NV%20Holistic%20Rubric/Class/Sun.htm
<ninjagambit> got everything to work
<ninjagambit> thanks for all the help
<ninjagambit> i learned alot from that
<ninjagambit> even figured
<ninjagambit> out why the tab button wasnt working
<ninjagambit> lol
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: you got it?
<ninjagambit> yeah
<ninjagambit> now to test it
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: sweet. make sure you close all your web browsers firest
<ninjagambit> including this one
<ninjagambit> ?
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: how do you chat on ird?
<ActionParsnip> irc*
<ninjagambit> konversation
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: you on 32bit or 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: konversation is not a web browser
<Jay-Oh-En> 32
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<X314> somehow I dont think geting an OPC failed warning when burning a DVD with K3B is a good thing. but heeey what do I know. -.-
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin might work better
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: why
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: try both, they shouldnt be too big
<ninjagambit> well all that and still no you tube
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-f4267cc37a197ccf46397cc58ff0944838741956
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: do other flash sites work
<ActionParsnip> try www.rathergood.com
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: what is he on 32 or 64?
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: 64
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: shouldnt he install the restricted package
<ninjagambit> nope
<ninjagambit> did that
<Jay-Oh-En> with java and all that
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: I thought you meant ninjagambit
<ninjagambit> oh me too
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: do you have java now
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: ?
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: i do but will java 6 get in the way of java 5
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: it should update it but you could uninstall 5 before installing 6 to make sure
<ninjagambit> can i ask why linux has such a problem geting stuff like adobe flashplayer 9 for 64
<Jay-Oh-En> ninjagambit: cause nothing really works on 64 yet
<Jucato> has Adobe even made a 64-bit Flash version already?
<pag> ninjagambit, probably because Adobe doesn't provide 64bit Flash at all...
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: cos adobe havent made it yet. its closed source
<Jay-Oh-En> ninjagambit: plus i dont think your going to be using all the bits anyways so stick with 32
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit: there are open source equivelants
<Jucato> but basically, 64-bit Flash doesn't exist yet, that's why.
<Jucato> so blame Adobe :P
<ninjagambit> i had it working for fedora
<ninjagambit> 8
<Jucato> [21:04] <ninjagambit> can i ask why linux has such a problem geting stuff like adobe flashplayer 9 for 64 <--- then why the question?
<Jucato> (and are you sure it was 64-bit Flash? not 32-bit Flash running in 64-bit through nspluginwrapper or something?)
<pag> ninjagambit, afaik RPM-distros generally supprot multi-arch, so Fedora can easily run 32bit apps in 64bit system
<ninjagambit> oh
<ninjagambit> thats what i wanted to know
<Jucato> pag: Debian does too. it's not about how much architectures the distro supports
<Jucato> (afaik Debian supports more archs than RH)
<pag> Jucato, it's not as "easily" available yet.. in RPM-based you just can install an 32bit app. in Debian-based you'll have to play with libraries manually
<pag> *install 32bit app in 64bit system
<ninjagambit> maby i just had 32bit firefox
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
 * ActionParsnip is sticking to 32bit til 64bit get s established properly
<Jay-Oh-En> whats iced tea
<Jucato> !info icedtea
<ubotu> Package icedtea does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> bah...
<Jucato> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/IcedTea
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: its a cilled beverage of tea, sweetened with lemon. Its ace
<Jucato> hahaha
<kamalx> hi all!
<Jucato> nah, it's a Java thing :D
<ActionParsnip> hi kamalx
<smooker> wa'
<smooker> someone there ?
 * kamalx had problems configuring pppoe connection on kubuntu gutsy.. could you please help..
<smooker> hey ppls my internet is fucked :(
<Jucato> !pppoe | kamalx
<ubotu> kamalx: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kamalx> ActionParsnip: hi there :)
<Jucato> smooker: please watch the language
<smooker> i can use only this chat
<smooker> :(
<kamalx> ubotu: i followed that..
<pag> smooker, disable knetworkmanager
<kamalx> used pppoeconf
<Jucato> !ubotu | kamalx
<pag> smooker, .. if you don't use it, of course
<ubotu> kamalx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> smooker: how are you chatting then?
<Jucato> might be a DNS problem
<Jucato> (a.k.a. you can IRC, but not HTTP or IM)
<webvictim> my internet connections on kubuntu gutsy are really slow... anyone have any ideas?
<webvictim> it's like the initial packet is taking years to be sent
<webvictim> as soon as it is, the connection speed is fine
<moteyalpha> !Wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<webvictim> it's just that whenever it needs to start a connection, it hangs for ages
<kamalx> i used pppoeconf but it hangs at the second step
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: lol i meant the java called iced tea
<Jucato> Jay-Oh-En: see the link I gave above
<kamalx> Jucato: thanks.. i just understood why ubotu's replying my query.. :)
<Jucato> Jay-Oh-En: or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea if you want that too
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: not seen it man, i'm not down with java
<Jay-Oh-En> Jucato: so basically i dont need iced tea right?
<Jucato> nope
<pastulio> i installed proftpd from adept manager, n ow how do i get it to work so i can make an ftp server?
<pastulio> i dont see it in the kmenu
<webvictim> hmm, it seems the problem is with DNS
<webvictim> nslookup is taking >10 seconds to return results
<webvictim> and i have tried two different internet connections
<nosrednaekim> pastulio: "man proftpd"
<pastulio> is there no way it can be run in x?
<nosrednaekim> pastulio: I don't know,I'm not familiar with it.
<pastulio> okay, thanks anyways, i'll try searching some more
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me install this file http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<Jucato> Jay-Oh-En: why don't you just install Java from the packages?
<Jay-Oh-En> idk it doesnt seem to be working
<Jucato> jre if you need runtime, sdk for development (I think)
<Jucato> how are you testing?
<Jay-Oh-En> for this page http://208.57.3.117/Tegrity/NV%20Holistic%20Rubric/Class/Sun.htm
<Kachna> hey dudes,just got a new notebook,installed ubuntu,an network unreachable,though forums say it should run ok...ideas where to start? :/
<Kachna> i've dhcp on router,just running dhclient but it doesn't look very well :/
<Kachna> no working leases in database - sleeping = wtf? :O
<Jay-Oh-En> Jucato: i got it working
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
<Jucato> Jay-Oh-En: you are testing this on Konqueror or Firefox? if in Konqueror, did you enable Java for this web page already? if in Firefox, you need sun-java6-plugin
<Jucato> bah!
<ninjagambit> tada i got 32 bit firefox on my64
<Jucato> :P
<ninjagambit> thank you
<ninjagambit> thank you ubotu
<nosrednaekim> !wireless | Kachna
<nosrednaekim> !ubontu
<ubotu> Kachna: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubontu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kachna> nosrednaekim: it's wired :P
<Jucato> !thanks | ninjagambit
<ubotu> ninjagambit: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ninjagambit> thank you jucato
<nosrednaekim> Kachna: oh.... great....
<Kachna> if it was wireless,i'd google more,but i never had problems with wired :-)
<Jay-Oh-En> Jucato: but why does firefox take up alot of my memory
<newguyss> hi guys, do you know of any VPS provider with ubuntu ?
<Jucato> Jay-Oh-En: because it's firefox. no other explanation necessary :D
<Jucato> (at least for versions earlier than Firefox 3 supposed to be)
<Jay-Oh-En> Jucato: then what should i use
<Jucato> Firefox if it's the one that works for you. :)
 * Jucato uses Konqueror mostly
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: opera is lighter as is konqueror
<Tm_T> bazhang: by what measure?
<nosrednaekim> Kachna: what wired chipset?
 * Tm_T uses only Konqueror <3
<Eicca_> it seems like I have another irssi running somehow, because there is Eicca named client with the same ip, how do I close it?
<Tm_T> Eicca_: ps aux | grep irssi
<eicca> Highlight!
<Tm_T> will tell you
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: kool ill try opera again since its so easy to install
<nosrednaekim> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
 * Tm_T slaps Eicca_ and eicca 
<Tm_T> !fi | Eicca_
<ubotu> Eicca_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<eicca> Highlight!
<eicca> Highlight!
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: will sun-java6-plugin work on it
<DarkNova> i wan't to set up konverzation  trough ip adress using wireless and it' not working help
<Kachna> nosrednaekim: intel 82562GT...hangin' with it..now i can do 1 ping to router,all other do no reach then
<Kachna> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> wow
<Jay-Oh-En> whats happening
<Kachna> some servers went down i'd say :P
<Jay-Oh-En> omg im lagging so bad
<Jucato> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jay-Oh-En> now im now
<Jay-Oh-En> not
<pastryness> when i click to start gproftpd nothing happens, it loads for a second then nothing happens, halp?
<JackWinter> are there a list of known incompatibilities between untel 875 chipset and gutsy? i discovered a problem with detecting the agp bus, and i think i still have speed problems..
<ninjagambit> well all that and still no youtube
<ninjagambit> i might just change to 32 bit version
<ninjagambit> of kubuntu
<ninjagambit> but i have to go to bed tonight
<ninjagambit> this morning
<ninjagambit> thanks for all the help
<bazhang> JackWinter: is that the newest intel video card?
<JackWinter> no, it's the chipset used on p4 mainboards, like asus p4c
<pastryness> is gproftp only for gnome?
<bazhang> oh ok
<pastryness> cos gproftp gui wont start on my kubuntu
<JackWinter> i had to blacklist to kernel modules to get agp working.  i still have some speed problems though (i think ;-)
<BenjaminD> can someone please guy me (newbie) through installing aiglx (using ATI Radeon M300)
<TimS> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Tm_T> hi rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> hello, Tm_T
<rysiek|pl> it's quiet... too quiet
 * rysiek|pl looks around, anxiously
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: have you, by any chance, ever used netboot?
<bazhang> haha
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: I have
<Jay-Oh-En> is there anyway to make the clock transparent
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: hm? what settings you have in clock atm?
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: so... any pointers where to start? aptitude search netboot geves me some packages ment for the client-side
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: and I don't seem to be able to find anything to be installed on server-side
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: mmm, don't know, I'm only user in that side
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> ok, back to google
<Tm_T> you asked about using, see ;)
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: yeah, I meant using as an admin ;)
 * Tm_T lost his crystal ball
<rysiek|pl> oh noes! without your crytsal ball, how *are* you going to help all those in need here?
<moteyalpha> What is the deal with ATI drivers, Is it completely impossible to use them with gutsy?
<Tm_T> !ati | moteyalpha
<ubotu> moteyalpha: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moteyalpha> Nope I do dev for mesa3d and there is a real problem
<Tm_T> moteyalpha: mind to elaborate?
<Kachna> ok,well guys,got this problem: my router is set to set IPs by dhcp to 192.168.2.2-10 ...however, ny notebook keeps getting some strnge ip, or gives me network is unreachable,any idea why?
<moteyalpha> I have installed ATI drivers about 20 times on other distros and gotten it to work, now there is a mismatch with ati and system
<Tm_T> moteyalpha: yes?
<MaTiAz> hurm, how did you change the mouse button behavior? Currently the mouse scroll isn't working and pressing the scroll wheel is paste :|
<moteyalpha> xorg.conf has changeed to xorg.conf.1
<moteyalpha> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moteyalpha> !gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moteyalpha> Tm_T is there any more technical reference to the restricted driver issue and possible resolutions like removing ATI card forever :)
<Tm_T> mmm
<Tm_T> I don't know much about ati
<Tm_T> moteyalpha: also you haven't told enough to me to know what exactly is your problem
<Tm_T> moi admini
<moteyalpha> Tm_T The ati drivers do not install correctly because the provided drivers look for a file named xorg.conf and it does not exist in gutsy
<admini> moi
<admini> miten vaihan nimen
<Tm_T> admini: /nick foo
<Mikko> Kiitti eka kerta kubuntulla :D siis kokonaan
<Tm_T> Mikko: english here, finnish in #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> thanks
<Mikko> ok :D
<Mikko> but can someone help me with installing things that i can see youtube things etc
<Tm_T> Mikko: install kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: what card do you have (model) and is it connected using PCI-Express?
<rysiek|pl> ubotu needs some updates, as far as I can see
<Mikko> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: x1600
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: PCI-Express?
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: yes
<skyfalcon866> how do i get tracker to work
<moteyalpha> Awfully quiet , not another split I hope.
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: current ATI binary drivers have a bug that causes that direct rendering can't be initialized on PCI-Express X1xx cards
<rysiek|pl> *X1xxx
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: I have ATI running with all other distros except gutsy
<skyfalcon866> how do i get tracker to work
<skyfalcon866> in kde
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: check the driver versions, are those the same?
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: yes
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: hummm... give me a sec
<pol_> Hello, I can I know if my chipset graphic is well installed ? I tray to play gta2 but gome some graphics problem : can't launch it in window mode, extremely slow... can someone help me please ?
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: can't find the bug ATM, could you: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste it on nopaste?
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: yes give me a moment thx
<rysiek|pl> ok
<cWolfe> does anyone know if krfb keeps logs, if so where are they?
<cWolfe> someone keeps trying to connect - they dont succeed, but I would like an ip address
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: I am going to research the log myself and I will see if I can't be more intelligent about what is going on, I am behind in my mesa3d and xorg dev list and maybe somebody has dealt with this issue.
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: When I have a clear answer I will let you know.
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: if you'd pasted the grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log so that I can see it, I would give you a link to the bug on launchpad
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: but do as you wish :)
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: Alright I will
<astalavista> Hi
<posingaspopular> hi astalavista
<astalavista> can you give me how to install a printer dymo labelwriter 400 turbo not under wine?
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: http://rafb.net/p/gy4DEZ47.html
<andrea_cr> a
<astalavista> Are there Italian peolple for questions?
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: (EE) Unable to locate/open config file -> you don't have a xorg.conf file
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: it hould be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: do you have anything there?
<RogueJediX> !it | astalavista
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: no, I see something did not lock and made a back and failed to make new, I get it now.
<ubotu> astalavista: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<milosmaric> hello, I've just instaled new HDD and don't know how to change premission for writing because I can write only as an
<milosmaric> root, and not as regular user
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: Didn't know I could even run with xorg.conf :) (thankyou much I will fix that.
<Mikko> how do i install java on kubuntu
<jpatrick> !java | Mikko
<ubotu> Mikko: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Mikko> u mean i download that edgy thing?
<astalavista> there isn't problem
<Mikko> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: Are you just taking a turn troubleshooting or around here a lot?
<astalavista> i'm trying to install dymo labelprinter whith CUPS but i don't say if is possible
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: sorry, I'm in my job, so I tend to have a moments of absency ;)
<astalavista> anyone have installed it
<moteyalpha> rysiek|pl: Thanks I really appreciate the good work you are doing. ttyl
<astalavista> i'm try to another channel. Bye.
<rysiek|pl> moteyalpha: just revert to the old xorg.conf and restart the XServer; if something does not work - grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rysiek|pl> ah, he's gone
<kristjan_> ok how do I get back old "find://" for konqueror?
<jpatrick> kristjan_: I think it's locate:/
<pol_> hello, I'm on X Window System Version 7.2.0, how can I update it please ?
<kristjan_> jpatrick: ahaa, that must be it :-)
<sourcemaker> It's maybe the wrong channel for this question. But have somebody any experiance with FreeBSD compared to kubuntu?
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea, it's kinda like comparing apples to cumquats
<kristjan_> I want the kdm theme change to take effect without restarting kdm - what entry should I look for in the file "/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc"?
<jpatrick> kristjan_: you could try installing kdmtheme and seeing from there
<kristjan_> jpatrick: kdmtheme application only allows to install themes, not much else + last time I tried it was broken
<jpatrick> hmm
<kristjan_> jpatrick: I just want to kdm theme changes to take effect without kdm --restart, I'm fine with manual theme installation
<pol__> Hello, I'm running X Window System Version 7.2.0, how can I update it to 7.3 please ?
<sourcemaker> pol__: apt-get update
<sourcemaker> apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpatrick> kristjan_: I don't think you have to restart, it will pick it up on next restart no?
<pol__> sourcemaker : it will upgrade anything ?
<pol__> everything*
<stdin> pol__: 7.3 is not in gutsy
<sourcemaker> pol__:  yes :-) but you can also only update the xserver apt-get update $packagename
<kristjan_> jpatrick: in the good old days - you could see the changes while logging out - but now it's also needed to run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm --restart" to see changes
<pol__> sourcemaker : what's the name for X window manager ?
<sourcemaker> pol__: let me look
<pol__> thnaks
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sourcemaker> pol__: i am not sure... but maybe xserver-xorg-core
<pol__> I'm gonna try that
<BluesKaj> Howdy All : )
<sourcemaker> pol__: better: try apt-get dist-upgrade and have a look... if there is a package name with xserver
<pol__> a little bit too late ;
<pol__> ;)
<kristjan_> jpatrick: I will see if this unwanted behaviour was caused by commented UseTheme=
<Mikko> Someone give me a link to kubuntu fi :D
<Jucato> !fi | Mikko
<ubotu> Mikko: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<dusan_> hello
<dusan_> can somebody help me
<King1> hello
<King1> my wireless is not working can anyone help me?
<dusan_> I need help for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !wireless | King1
<ubotu> King1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dusan_> I went to youtube
<dusan_> and install macromedia player
<dusan_> but it crashs
<dusan_> and kopet crashs
<dusan_> can somebody help me
<BluesKaj> dusan_, install flashplugin-nonfree
<dusan_> how
<dusan_> I am a new user
<BluesKaj> with adept
<dusan_> in terminal?
<eshat> is there a way to compile synaptic with qt support only?
<dusan_> @blues
<dusan_> can you give me the code
<BluesKaj> dusan_, , open adept , then Ill walk you thru
<pag> dusan_, " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree " if you really want to do it in terminal... IMHO using Adept could really be easier..
<BluesKaj> pag, dont think his souces.list is configged for nonfree media
<dusan_> I opened adept menager
<pag> BluesKaj, oh.. forgot that, sorry :-)
<BluesKaj> dusan_, ok now , click on adept at top right,manage repositories,kubuntu software
<BluesKaj> er top left , sorry
<dusan_> ok
<dusan_> then?
<BluesKaj> dusan_, make sure akk the boxes are ''x' d
<BluesKaj> all
<dusan_> I checked all
<dusan_> what now?
<BluesKaj> then click on third party software , x all boxes
<dusan_> ok
<dusan_> now???
<BluesKaj> ok dusan_ now type or copy and paste  flashplugin-nonfree in to the searchbox
<BluesKaj> click on apply changes
<BluesKaj> after choosing flashplugin-nonfree of course
<dusan_> hmmm
<dusan_> adept menager started instaling some update files
<dusan_> downloading them
<BluesKaj> do you see flashplugin-nonfree in the list?
<dusan_> 16 files
<dusan_> no
<dusan_> just downloading screen
<BluesKaj> yes it's updating first , sorry i should have mentioned that
<dusan_> @blues
<dusan_> how to put proxy server
<dusan_> for all connections
<BluesKaj> wait , we aren't finished yet
<BluesKaj> one thing at a time
<dusan_> ok
<dusan_> but because of proxy my connection is slow
<dusan_> it shoul be 256/64
<dusan_> but its much slower]
<BluesKaj> dusan_, let me know when adept has finished updating
<dusan_> ok
<dusan_> sure
<BluesKaj> you will then have to choose whether you wnat to upgrade/update the apps in the list
<dusan_> oh nooo
<dusan_> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<dusan_> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<dusan_> (no debugging symbols found)
<dusan_> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<dusan_> what is this?
<dusan_> it downloaded 30%
<BluesKaj> brb, gotta reboot my router ...very slow here
<BluesKaj> ahh, that's better ...had a 20sec lag
<dusan_> it's 60%
<BluesKaj> ok, just let it come down.../is it the first time you've updated with adept ?
<dusan_> yes
<dusan_> I installed kubuntu today
<dusan_> for a first time
<BluesKaj> then it will take some time
<dusan_> @blue
<dusan_> can i aske you?
<BluesKaj> especially if you're behind a proxy server
<dusan_> but it supose to work normally
<dusan_> will I have a problems with internet
<BluesKaj> is it a public or company proxy
<dusan_> because of proxy
<dusan_> Public
<dusan_> I supose
<dusan_> i get it from my ISP
<bart__> hi
<bart__> i need a bit of help pls
<BluesKaj> is it necessary to use a proxy , dusan_ ?
<dusan_> yes
<dusan_> thats the only way
<pag> bart__, just ask the question :)
<moteyalpha_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moteyalpha_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bart__> hey i want a bit of help
<bart__> m doing a bit of comp hardware stuff
<bart__> wanna know where i can find help on comp hardware interfacing USB ports
<moteyalpha_> I was in here a few minutes ago about ATI with xorg.conf problem and I can't remember who I spoke to , problem is fixed and I wanted to report how it is fixed.
<Dr_willis> :) Magicially fixed? :)
<BluesKaj> dusan_, if you are worried about DOS attacks ?
<moteyalpha_> Tm_T?
<dusan_> no
<dusan_> but thats the offer from my ISP
<dusan_> that is ceap
<Tm_T> moteyalpha_: shoot me
<Xcell> lol
<moteyalpha_> Tm_T I was in here a few minutes ago about ATI with xorg.conf problem and I can't remember who I spoke to , problem is fixed and I wanted to report how it is fixed.
<dusan_> but p2p programs doesnt works
<BluesKaj> your ISP makes you use their proxy to keep costs down ?
<dusan_> ther are many packets
<dusan_> but i dont have money
<moteyalpha_> Tm_T ATI install renamed my xorg.conf to xorg.conf.1 and did not create new xorg.conf when I renamed xorg.conf.1 back to xorg.conf ATI worked and I have DRI.
<dusan_> and i bought the ceapest
<Tm_T> moteyalpha_: lovely
<dusan_> through the proxy
<moteyalpha_> Tm_T thanks again bye.
<BluesKaj> the cheapest isn't always the best for p2p
<dusan_> no,no
<dusan_> the p2p doesnt work
<Tm_T> !away | reinhold
<ubotu> reinhold: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<dusan_> because of proxy
<dusan_> thats way is this packet so cheap
<dusan_> sorry about my english
<dusan_> I am from serbia
<dusan_> 2 more updates
<BluesKaj> yes , you're doing fine dusan_
<dusan_> on our language we have a forum
<dusan_> but ther are a few kubuntu users
<dusan_> @blues
<dusan_> the screen is gone
<dusan_> and i found flash plugin
<dusan_> its says not install
<dusan_> what now?
<fsufitch> hey, i'm having a problem with my KDE; i did a fresh ubuntu install then installed kde; it's working fine, but when i run a gnome program it looks unthemed (ugly rectangular buttons, no gradients etc) even though i do have themes set; it suddenly starts working after i run gnome-appearance-properties, but it's a pain running that every time i log in, then closing the window that pops up; anybody having the same problem or have a solution?
<BluesKaj> ok dusan_ click on it , choose install, then apply changes
<dusan_> request install????
<BluesKaj> yes
<dusan_> ok
<BluesKaj> apply changes
<pag> fsufitch, try installing gtk-qt-engine package.. it might help a bit
<dusan_> configuring...
<bart__> can sum1 help me?
<dusan_> it still says configuring...
<bart__> pls??
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bart__> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALP
<Jeroi> hello
<Jeroi> I have question
<Jeroi> I had previously edgy eft
<grul> hello I HAVE An answer!
<bart__> i wanna know where i can find USB help
<MrDuck> anyone with HP 530 or 6720s notebook?
<Jeroi> then I upgraded to feisty fawn and some how I managed to broge it
<grul> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bart__> thanks
<Jeroi> Fristly I have xp on sata disk
<fsufitch> pag: thanks
<Jeroi> in the same disk I have also my kubuntu
<Jeroi> but becase kubuntu was broke, I taught that I instal frexh copy of gubsy gibbon
<bart__> n btw, i can help a bit, know a lil abt linux
<dusan_> @blues
<Jeroi> when I did that
<Jeroi> it somehow broge grub
<dusan_> how to set proxy
<Jeroi> broke
<Jeroi> and now I get error 17
<Jeroi> when grub starts
<BluesKaj> !proxy | dusan_
<ubotu> dusan_: #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Jeroi> I have noe downloaded ultimate grub install boot cd and I can get kubuntu to boot
<Jeroi> but
<Jeroi> My when I try to boot windows, it says hal.dll missing
<Jeroi> from system32
<bart__> @dusan_ : what u wanna know?
<Jeroi> now my answer is
<Tm_T> Jeroi: that's Windows problem
<Jeroi> I mean question
<Jeroi> how can I get windows ntfs disk to be mounted?
<alesan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jeroi> all my other ntfs disks are mounted atm
<Jeroi> so that I can add that dll file into system32 folder
<bart__> @jero: i think ur partition is messed up
<Jeroi> ?
<dusan_> @bart
<pag> Jeroi, " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXY /mount/point "
<bart__> @dusan_ shoot
<dusan_> my internet packet goes try the proxy
<dusan_> how to make kubuntu to work with proxy
<Jeroi> root@Jeroi:~# sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXY /mount/sda1
<Jeroi> Failed to access '/dev/sdXY': No such file or directory
<Jeroi> lol
<Tm_T> dusan_: you are repeating?
<Jeroi> I try again
<dusan_> well
<dusan_> help me
<bart__> dusan_ u wanna browse da internet??
<pag> Jeroi, you have to have right letter and number there ;) ie. sda5 or sdb2
<Jeroi> what is mount point?
<bart__> what browser are u using?
<dusan_> I set the proxy in konqueror
<Tm_T> !u | bart__
<ubotu> bart__: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dusan_> but when I download some upgrads
<dusan_> and programs try adepr
<dusan_> its wery slow
<dusan_> like dial up
<pag> Jeroi, a place where you want that partition to be mounted - must be an empty directory ie. /media/windows  could do the job
<Jeroi> root@Jeroi:~# sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<Jeroi> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<Jeroi> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<Jeroi> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Jeroi> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Jeroi> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<DaSkreech> Hi all
<pag> !paste | Jeroi
<DaSkreech> !paste | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> I'm having an issue unmounting a drive
<Jeroi> is ther way to fix the ntfs partition
<Jeroi> ?
<bart__> dusan_so u are having speed problems?? or are u unable to browse da internet at all?
<Jeroi> alteast kubuntu broke it
<Jeroi> or the installer did
<BluesKaj> dusan_, are you setting the proxy server yourself ?
<dusan_> speed problem
<dusan_> yes
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<BluesKaj> why ?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dusan_> I set at konqueror
<dusan_> and its fast
<dusan_> but in adept
<dusan_> its slow
<BluesKaj> if your ISP isn't providing it , then why bother ?
<bart__> dusan_ k then u dnt need to wory abt the proxy i think, cus ur ftp requests wont b going through them, actually depends on how u have set up da proxy settings
<bart__> dusan_trythis
<dusan_> proxy.vektor.net
<dusan_> port 8080
<bart__> use proxy for only http
<bart__> nothing else
<bart__> dont chk the box dat says use dis proxy for everything
<pag> bart__, please, try writing (more or less) proper English - it eases up reading a lot
<dusan_> but I need to use proxy
<bart__> @pag: are you reading what am writing?
<bart__> hehe
<bart__> sory
<dusan_> if not,internet will work like dial up
<Jucato> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bart__> yeah, you can use a proxy
<DaSkreech> dats rite!
<bart__> but not for ftp
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. dats ryt
<bart__> use only for http
<DaSkreech> Jucato: :)
<DaSkreech> I type corrected
<bart__> try that and see what happens
<dusan_> @blues
<dusan_> i installed
<dusan_> but crash handler apears
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand an ISP that requires their customers to use a proxy without providing it , to keeps speeds down ?
<DaSkreech> Everytime I try to unmount the drive it is in use
<dusan_> thats the catch
<DaSkreech> but I can't find any processes which are using it
<dusan_> cheap but works only for www
<dusan_> http
<Jucato> DaSkreech: any konqueror window/tab that formerly browsed the drive still open?
<Jucato> (or maybe a kio process?)
<DaSkreech> I killed X
<dusan_> so,ther is no way to set this proxy?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  try the  fuser /dev/device   command?
<DaSkreech> ah
<bart__> DaSkreech: i had da same prob
<bart__> DaSkreech: cant u umount it from da terminal?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: returns with no output
<BluesKaj> dusan_, try in the terminal " sudo apt-get update ", then relogin
<Dr_willis> interesting. You tried unmounting it with sudo i assume? :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Dr_willis> what device is stuck anyway?
<bart__> DaSkreech: is it a NTS partition?
<DaSkreech> A external USB device
<DaSkreech> which somehow got partitioned in two
<DaSkreech>  the NTFS partition unmounts fine the Reiser is being more stubborn
<dusan_> @blues
<dusan_> relogin-command not found
<bart__> DaSkreech: think there is a switch to force and unount
<DaSkreech> lazy unmount
<bart__> DaSkreech: hehe try that
<DaSkreech> But I'd rather try and figure out whats making it hang
<DaSkreech>  since the drive is in problems already .....
<BluesKaj> dusan_, click on the k-menu and logout
<DaSkreech> Is it possible for a drive to be locked and nothing is accessing it?
<bart__> DaSkreech: ok, i guess then its something to do with the USB controller
<DaSkreech> Well its two partitions
<DaSkreech> one unmounts fine
<DaSkreech> one doesn't
 * Dr_willis hands DaSkreech  a hammer
<bart__> DaSkreech: what sort of USB device is it?
<DaSkreech> Well does kinda look like a nail.
<DaSkreech> guess I'll just pull the power calbe
<DaSkreech> cable
<bart__> Dr_willis: am having the same thought
<dusan> kubuntu won't open ntfs partition
<Dr_willis> use the sync command a few dozen times to force the disk buffers to cache
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | dusan
<ubotu> dusan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DaSkreech> Well that worked nicely
<dusan> whic mp3 codecs can you recomend me?
<dusan> which
<Dr_willis> Depends on the player dusan  - be sure to install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package first
<DaSkreech> How many mp3 codecs are there?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i was wonering that also. :) but some apps need this lib for mp3. other apps may need some other app...
<Dr_willis> so perhaps the term codec is not correct.
<BluesKaj> dusan, in the terminal type :' sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg '
<dusan> this slow connection is killing me
<BluesKaj> dusan, then i guess you'll have to pay more for greater bandwidth and no proxy :(
<Daisuke-Ido> it may be inconveniencing you, but killing is unlikely.  unless you have a cjigh voltage transformer hooked up to your nipples withe a clause saying it won't discharge unless your speed falls below 25kb/s.  then it would be killing you.
<Daisuke-Ido> high*
<BluesKaj> Daisuke-Ido, nice !
<Dr_willis> Sounds like my last Date...
<Dr_willis> :P
<bart__> hehe
<bart__> mine was worse
<dusan> but why I cant have a normal internet speed when downloadin?why kubuntu does that to me?
<dusan> I use computer for the internet
<Dr_willis> dusan,  its possible its the servers that are slow today.
<bart__> dusan: you mean in windows you get better speed?????
<dusan> Browsers works fine
<dusan> but adept is so slow
<dusan> thats the  problem
<bart__> dusan: brosing would work fine cus they dont use so much bandwith as downloading
<dusan> and that crush handler
<bart__> dusan: DOES WINDOWS GIVE YOU BETTER SPEED??
<DaSkreech> !caps | bart__
<ubotu> bart__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_willis> download the same .iso under both os's and see.
<dusan> @ bart
<dusan> YES
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Xcell> lol
<dusan> but i wont linux
<Dr_willis> dusan,  note you can start typing someones nick then hit the TAB key. and it should complete the rest of their nick
<bart__> dusan: funny hehe ok so maybe you have some stuff that is being downloaded in Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> dusan: if you wget things does it move faster
<DaSkreech> I just want to find out if it's the server or the interface
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lalalande> hi the room
<lalalande> hi the room
<lalalande> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634126&page=2   is this safe?
<Dr_willis> lalalande,  you might want to give a brief summary
<dusan> @DaSkreech    wget?Whats that?
<lalalande> ok the main problem was that flash player didn't work
<DaSkreech> dusan: A fairly popular linux download/spider utility
<dusan> how to get it?
<lalalande> and they recommended to edit the " gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"....
<sean> I heard there's a great opensource imaging tool as powerful as ghost
<sean> anyone know what its called?
<Dr_willis> Thers proberly several - depends on your exact needs.
<DaSkreech> dusan: It's installed already
<Dr_willis> I used the mondo/mindi apps a year ago.. :) i liked how it worked..
<DaSkreech> lalalande: It would be kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in KDE
<Dr_willis> Theres other backup/restore tools out there also. wasent there one called 'ghostforlinux' or somthing like that
<Dr_willis> !find ghost
<ubotu> Found: kghostview, ghostscript, ghostscript-doc, ghostscript-x
<Dr_willis> !find g4l
<lalalande> well i have also gnome installed
<sean> ghostforlinux?  I thought that was actulaly made by symantec
<ubotu> Package/file g4l does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> sean,  they may have had to change their name. :)
<Dr_willis> i havent messed with it myself. I just rember some time back there being tool with a name similer to that.
<rysiek|pl> sean: it's dd + nc + bzip2 ;)
<lalalande> DaSKreech_: what's the worst that can happen?
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<Dr_willis> G4L is a hard disk and partition imaging and cloning tool. The created images are optionally compressed and transferred to an FTP server instead of cloning locally.
<rysiek|pl> sean: I am restoring a box from such an image just now
<Eicca> what was the mount command if I want to mount sda1 partition?
<PPSD> hi
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/THISDIRMUSTEXISTFIRST
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> with whatever options you may need.
<Eicca> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdaMENTALS !;)
<DaSkreech> lalalande: I'm not sure I understand the page. What are they asking you to change?
<PPSD> a few days ago i suddendly had no write access to any files anymore, after restarting fsck was forced and many errors corrected. afterwards everything worked. today i got the same except after a clean shutdown. what could be the problem? (hd is pretty new)
<Dr_willis> PPSD,   Well i would be backing up anything imporntant  As soon as you can.
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: and after backing up - do: sudo badblocks -n -s /dev/YOURDISKDEVICE
<PPSD> Dr_willis: already doing so every evening before shutting down
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: and watch those bad blocks fly
<mallize> can you make firefox use the kde wallet like konqueror does?
<Dr_willis> PPSD,  check the output of 'dmesg' and see if theres any messages about  bad disk/badblockd an so forth.
<Dr_willis>  rysiek|pl  where were you last week when i needed to remebr that command. :)
<Dr_willis> rysiek|pl,  actually the hd i had.. i used that on.. and it couldent even finish ... so that HD went to the trash. :)
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: last week? my job I think
<Dr_willis> lost my 120gb of.. well... not much really heh heh..
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: (sh)it happens ;)
<PPSD> Dr_willis: in /var/log/dmesg there's nothing about blocks or disks
<Dr_willis> Yep. HD's are getting cheaper all the time.
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: can i do that in normal runlevel 5 ?
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for 1 TB disks to get $100 :)
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: aye, but 1. that will clog your machine (it's quite CPU- and disk-intensive)
<sean> Dr_willis: thanks, thats at least given me something to search for
<no0tic> hi, I installed mysql-server, setted a user and a database for amarok, but amarok doesn't create a collection on mysql anyway. Is there a bug? I couldn't find it
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: it will run a long time, so I would suggest living it running when you got to work/go to sleep
<sean> rysiek|pl: lol, I need something a little more robust however.  Im looking to do multicasting not just snigle restorations
<sean> :)
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: and fsck doesnt do what badblocks can do?
<rysiek|pl> sean: add tee here and there ;)
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: fsck checks the filesystem - that is, an abstract entity ON the disk
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: ah got it
<Dr_willis> sean,  mondo/mindi is a bit more like that..  I used ot to back up to a samba server. then used its restore disk to restore all the machines from that one server.
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: badblocks checks the disk itself - physicall device blocks
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: thanks
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: so if it finds something, does it mean that just something went wrong or that the disk is phsyically damaged?
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: your welcome :)
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: hmmm
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: if it finds anything, there are bad blocks on the device
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: that means some physical damages, yes
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: *BUT* every disk drive has some spare blocks
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: ok, that would suck but good to know ^^
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: i see
<Dr_willis> of course if the disks starts making funny noises..  and seems to be good.. then bad.. then good.. then bad...
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: and it *may* - just *may* "swap out" the damaged ones, if there aren't too many of them
<Dr_willis> Hay Minataku
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: ok but should be a starting point anyway, because this error/repair action won't probably work many more times
<Minataku> My guideline is that as soon as there's suspicion of drive failure, it's no longer trusted and assumed to fail shortly
<Dr_willis> My HD would boot, then about 10 min later.. it would have an error and get remounted read only. :(
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: exactly. if you see some bad blocks - buy a new drive and do a backup immediately
<rysiek|pl> Minataku: aye
<Dr_willis> Then it wouldent even fdisk properly.
 * rysiek|pl has to go home - as he *can* go home. ;)
<Minataku> Yeah, anything like that is perfect evidence that the drive is bad
<Minataku> lol
<rysiek|pl> cu later y'all
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: ok thanks for now, don't need the machine anymore today so i will just start it
<rysiek|pl> PPSD: g'luck
<PPSD> rysiek|pl: thanks, goodbye
<Minataku> Piyoko's drive started making a really soft but weird kinda grinding noise
<phobos> cze
<Dr_willis> Sort of like a Duck stuck in a Blender?
<phobos> pl??
<Dr_willis> phobos,  Huh?
<Minataku> I turned her off for a week, when I turned it back on, the noise was gone, but I deemed the drive untrustable anyway
<phobos> Im PL
<Minataku> As for why I turned her back on, I wanted to check the drive before I installed the new one I just bought
 * Dr_willis wonders what PL means...
<Dr_willis> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<phobos> kto pl
<phobos> ??
<Minataku> Since the old drive seemed okay, I put it into one of my older laptops and it's been fine since
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: He's Polish
<DaSkreech> mallize: Sure. Submit code
<Eicca> how can I move my kubuntu from ext3 partition to another ext3 partition?
<Minataku> Are they the same exact size?
<Eicca> no
<Eicca> the new one is bigger
<phobos> jak zainstalowac postfix
<Minataku> Then it's more complicated
<mallize> it would have to be firefox code.. correct?
<Minataku> !pl | phobos
<ubotu> phobos: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Eicca> Minataku: well what would be the key to success?
<phobos> mam takiego błeda
<phobos> postfix: error: to submit mail, use the Postfix sendmail command
<phobos> postfix: fatal: the postfix command is reserved for the superuser
<Minataku> I think you could probably do well just copying everything over, but don't take my word for it
<Eicca> uhoh okay
<Minataku> phobos: This channel is ENGLISH ONLY. You have been directed... nevermind
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: copying everything over should be good, just make sure you modify your menu.lst
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: /dev might give her some issue, as well
<Eicca> im a guy btw
<Minataku> I'm not sure how to handle it with udev
<Minataku> Eicca: Sorry
<Eicca> np :P
<Minataku> Nickname seems female
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: hrm, I'd just give it a show, can't really ruin anything since you can just copy it back
<nosrednaekim> *shot
<Eicca> that ofcourse depends that where you come from, are you female?
<Minataku> I'm not
<Minataku> I'm using the nickname of a male anime character
<Eicca> well your nick seems to me like a female :P
<Eicca> okay
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I know it seems female, though
<Eicca> hehe
<Minataku> But I never really cared XD
<Eicca> me too, since everyones trying to flirt me
<Minataku> It's easy enough to explain
<Eicca> but yea, so just copypaste the whole partition should do it?
<Minataku> Should do it, yeah
<Minataku> Keep the old one in place JIC it doesn't work right
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Wow, you're lagged.
<DaSkreech> yeah :(
<van> hi, i have some trouble installing the java plugin for firefox someone could help me out?
<DaSkreech> stupid proxy
<Eicca> hmm
<Dr_willis> 'copypaste the whole partition' --- SOUNDS scary to me.. :)
<Eicca> I'm thinking of just buying a new hard drive since this is so hard
<Minataku> Heh
<DaSkreech> van: What problems?
<Eicca> I could just add every damn partition I want to the new one :D
<Minataku> It's not that hard, really
<van> Minataku
<van> it bring me to a java website plugin
<van> and when i download the file its a .bin
<van> i dont know how to installed it, i am new in the KDE environnement
<DaSkreech> !java | van
<ubotu> van: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<van> i use only shell before
<Minataku> Go into the root of the currently mounted partition, then mount the other partition, then cp -R * /mnt/lalala
<Minataku> Or whatever
<Minataku> And just hope it doesn't recurse >.>
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Maybe it's a little harder than I thought >.>
<van> ....
<Minataku> Do it from a LiveCD instead
<van> how do you install the java plugin in firefox? O_O
<van> why mounting...
<Minataku> This way you can mount both and copy without having to worry about infinite recursion
<Minataku> van: I'm not talking to you
<DaSkreech> van: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<stdin> van: read what ubotu said
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install whatever-that-jacva-package-is
<van> oh ok
<Minataku> lol
<Eicca> what is the command to copy everything from partition to another?
<Dr_willis> van,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras     SHOULD grab java and other extras
<jpatrick> van: see section ten on that page
<Minataku> Eicca: You'd be best off doing it from a LiveCD
<Eicca> argh
<Minataku> Then mount both partitions somewhere, and "cp -R /mnt/hda1/* /mnt/hda2/*"
<Minataku> Where you replace the paths with the mountpoints
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> hmm
<Eicca> I'll do that then
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Missed it what is Eicca trying to do?
<Minataku> Copy the install from one partition to another
<Dr_willis> actually with soft/hardlinks isent there a bit more to it? what bout /dev entrys.. and  othe things.. :)
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i stop frostwire it froze
<DaSkreech> So copy / ?
<Minataku> Links should copy properly
<DaSkreech> Jay-Oh-En: alt+ctrl+Esc
<DaSkreech> Don't click on the desktop
<Minataku> Dev entries won't be a problem the way I told her to do it
<stdin> best to use "-a" rather than "-R"
<Eicca> I have a bad feeling about this :DD
<DaSkreech> Minataku: him
<Minataku> Doh
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> I did pick up on that :)
<stdin> and /dev won't matter from a live cd
<Minataku> It slipped my mind XD
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks DaSkreech
<originalv> jur alguien con ganas de ayudar?
<Tm_T> !br | originalv
<ubotu> originalv: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<originalv> #ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> originalv: :)
<Kachna> god dammit! anyone here has notebook like hp 6720?
 * genii sips a coffee
<Eicca> hmmmm
<Eicca> this doesnt seem to go as planned
<DaSkreech> !laptop | Kachna
<ubotu> Kachna: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DaSkreech> Eicca: Live CD I assume?
<Eicca> yea
<Eicca> sudo cp -R /nakki/* /uus/
<Eicca> mounted the current partition to nakki and the new thing to uus
<Eicca> is the command correct_
<Eicca> ?
<DaSkreech> Eicca: yes
<Eicca> *>
<Eicca> and umm
<Eicca> the booting must be edited
<Eicca> I hope this works >(
<Eicca> :)
<DaSkreech> !grub | Eicca, Read up in the meantime it's a simple cahnge
<Eicca> I know it already
<ubotu> Eicca, Read up in the meantime it's a simple cahnge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eicca> Im just thinking that what should I do with the 5gb waste space..?
<poison--> whats the safest way and procidure to change my gfx card?
<poison--> i need to remove the one i have and put other model
<stdin> poison--: remove it and insert the new one, then boot into recovery mode and run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DaSkreech> Eicca: cat /dev/random to a text file ?
<Eicca> DaSkreech: what is that_
<Eicca> ?
<stdin> DaSkreech: dd would be much better
<fredsfriend> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hello fredsfriend
<poison--> ty stdin
<fredsfriend> can i ask questions here about mounting harddrives here?
<Eicca> how much time can copying 3 gb from partition to another take.. -___-
<poison--> 20 seconds here
<nosrednaekim> !mount | fredsfriend
<ubotu> fredsfriend: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fredsfriend> how fast does your harddrive spin?
<Eicca> dunno
<Eicca> last time it copied 15mb&s
<Eicca> mb/s
<poison--> brb
<Eicca> after the cp command the Konsole wont change, so Im not sure is it ready yet
<fredsfriend> thanks ubotu
<Eicca> its a bot >(
<Eicca> :)*
<fredsfriend> pardon?
<Eicca> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<DaSkreech> Eicca: A way to fill up space with useless information :)
<Eicca> :) yay it worked
<Eicca> ill test it now
<DaSkreech> Eicca:  :)
<DaSkreech> You may have to switch grub to boot from the new partition
<Eicca> yeye
<Eicca> DaSkreech: If I create a new partition for grub, how can I tell to the system to boot from there?
<Eicca> how come I cant delete the linux-swap partition?
<jlarsson> how do i install/open a downloaded .run file?
<stdin> jlarsson: what is the .run file for?
<llutz> Eicca: it might be in use, sudo swapoff -a
<jlarsson> ati drivers
<stdin> jlarsson: why aren't you using the packages provided by ubuntu ?
<jlarsson> because my ati graphics card lag when i play games
<jlarsson> when i se other players in counterstrike, ive get 5fps
<stdin> jlarsson: have you tried the ubuntu packages though?
<stdin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jlarsson> stdin: Yes
<MilitantPotato> I just formatted a USB HD partition to EXT3, I can mount it manually, but it's not showing up in system:/media/ in dolphin, any idea why?
<stdin> jlarsson: the link ubotu gave will tell you how to install from the .run as well
<MilitantPotato> the new ATI drivers are not worth the hassle
<jlarsson> stdin: or can it be something elso spooking around, because when i se other people mo in counterstrike, my fps drops down to 5
<carlos> hola
<carlos> como cambio a la version en español?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stdin> jlarsson: I don't know, I hardly ever have time to play games... and I have an intel chip so son't know about how well ati is
<jlarsson> but how do i install a .run file?
<DaSkreech> Eicca: grub takes a (hdn,n) format to point at the right partition
<Niks> please help
<Niks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122002&page=2
<stdin> jlarsson: like I said, the link ubotu gave will tell you
<Niks> dont solve my trable
<Niks>  DHCP client does not seem to register hostname in DNS
<jlarsson> stdin: yes but i didn't quite understand it
<el> I have installed the touchpad in system settings, but when I change the speed of my touchpad, there is no change at all, does any one else have that problem, or a solution?? Cheers
<mike> everytime i log in i get a message that says ksplashrc not writable
<mike> i click ok and i can log in but its annoying
<mike> how do i fix this
<mike> time to see if chowning my username to the file helps
<poison--> :D
<mike> heh it worked
<DaSkreech> mike:  :)
<mike> lol
<mike> solved my problem out loud
<bazhang> haha
<kawa> cia
<kawa> ciao
<talvik> how do i hide notifications in ksirc, so it only apears what people write?
<DaSkreech> blessedbeef How are you?
<ShawnRisk> I am running Kubuntu, and everytime I try to run the SVN version of CodeBlocks, it crashes for me.  I can run this, but as soon as this opens crashes, any ideas?
<trappist> ShawnRisk: might have better luck talking to the CodeBlocks folks
<ShawnRisk> I am in that room
<DaSkreech> ShawnRisk: Also run it from the command line to see if it throws any obvious errors
<ShawnRisk> okay
<ShawnRisk> there is an error
<ShawnRisk> (codeblocks:4109): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed
<DaSkreech> It's looking for a image?
<ShawnRisk> I am reading about this
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<Dr_willis> i see that kind of message all the time.. Its like looking for some icon that aint there.. or somthing.. never seen that crash anything.
<ShawnRisk> ;P
<ShawnRisk> there are so many errors that come up
<ShawnRisk> that no one has any ideas why
<DaSkreech> maybe not use the SVN version?
<ShawnRisk> there is no other version for my distro
<peter_> can i improve fonts in kubuntu 6.10
<ShawnRisk> which fonts?
<trappist> peter_: google "font deuglification howto"
<TimS> I am looking for a video player that has a plugin that will play stage 6 videos in the broswers rather than launching an external player.
<d03boy> anyone know whre I can find a wireshark deb?
<DaSkreech> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Liar :-P
<DaSkreech> !info wireshark | d03boy
<ubotu> d03boy: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<ShawnRisk> TimS: You need Divx Player
<d03boy> mi still on dapper
<d03boy> maybe i need ethereal instead
<DaSkreech> !info ethereal dapper | d03boy
<ubotu> d03boy: ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<sigma> does anyone here know alot about adblock in konqueror?
<ShawnRisk> what is the question?
<poison--> is there any app to check my h drive
<poison--> health..
<poison--> seems its quite dead
<tafsen> How can I enter the katapult config?
<sigma> how do i change the placeholder image in adblock?
<sigma> tafsen: what do u use katapult for?
<tafsen> sigma: Everything. Change songs in amaroK, open a folder, start programs, easy math
<sigma> when i click on katapult i just see a splash screen and nothing else, how does it work?
<tafsen> sigma: Do you know how I can get the to config panel when the icon is not showing on the tray icon?
<tafsen> sigma: You type the name of the program you want to start
<tafsen> or the song you want to change to
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<DaSkreech> tafsen: alt+space -> Ctrl+C
<sigma> i see
<tafsen> Do you have to install an extra compiz package to get it to work with KDE?
<Xcell> Simple run command
<sigma> compiz-kde
<maxidesqac> I have a problem!!!
<peter_> why is the firefox greyed out in adept installer...
<maxidesqac>   I just install kubuntu
<maxidesqac> But when there is an error update
<sigma> no clue, i just got it from packages.ubuntu.com
<maxidesqac> I need help
<Xcell> Ask.
<maxidesqac> I just install Kubuntu
<maxidesqac> But there is a problem with iadept installer
<maxidesqac> IN the update
<maxidesqac> sorry if you can understand me, i speak spanish
<Xcell>  does it stop half way?
<maxidesqac> yes
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<peter_> sigma: yes, in what catergory is it?
<maxidesqac> Thanks
<LimCore> anyone here have amd64 ubuntu 7.10 please?  I want to try one quick thing:   (as root) touch ./asdf.img && losetup  /dev/loop -e aes-256 ./asdf.img     input any long text like asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfadsfasdfdasf  and did it worked or reported kernel error?
<sigma> peter: just type firefox into the search script on the frontpage
<tafsen> sigma: Does compiz start automatic at every boot after I installed that package?
<peter_> pff i need to check which packages i have installed etc.?
<sigma> tafsen: nope, look at the community docs - theres a script to include
<peter_> i thought linux had apt and all that
<peter_> why is in adept firefox grey
<tafsen> sigma: The wiki?
<sigma> tafsen: http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<sigma> where is konqueror installed to in kubuntu? im looking for the adblock plugin files
<Youness> you mast intal mozila
<tafsen> sigma: Weird. Searching for kde+compiz doesn't give anything
<sigma> tafsen: just search "compiz", click on the compiz-fusion link
<DaSkreech> peter_: Which Adept?
<DaSkreech> sigma: type which konqueror
<Youness> flash plaaayer thas'nt work on konqeuror
<Youness> so you wel
<van> is there any program tat is simular to WPE in windows under Kubuntu?
<sigma> daskreech: what do u mean?
<tafsen> Why does kde use emerald, but not gnome?
<sigma> tafsen: u dont have to use emerald
<tafsen> sigma: What's the difrence?
<sigma> its just said to work better with gnome
<sigma> its another window manager
<sigma> has better effects than kwin apparently
<DaSkreech> van: What's WPE?
<MilitantPotato> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<flyx> ciao a tutti
<flyx> hi to everyone!
<van_> DaSkreech: Winsock Packet editor
<DavidW2> I'm trying to add a new printer in kcontrol through the Add Printer Wizard. It's only showing the CMB backend and all of the others are greyed out. I would like to add an IPP printer.
<DaSkreech> van_: You want to edit Winsock?
<DaSkreech> peter_: which adept are you using?
<DaSkreech> !hi | flyx
<ubotu> flyx: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rpedro> !amarok2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flyx> where i can found a good source.list for my kubuntu???
<DaSkreech> !easysource | flyx
<ubotu> flyx: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> that site is awesome
<flyx> thanks ;)
<flyx> this source.list generator is good also for kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> yes
<qolo> bitches
<rysiek|pl> re
<flyx> great thanks again
<ScorpKing> !wtf > qolo
<rysiek|pl> guys, I know ssh supports X forwarding, but... is there a way I can connect to an XServer with a KDE/GNOME session already running on it? i.e. not starting a new session, but "taking over" an old one?
<DaSkreech> DMCP I think
<DaSkreech> or XDMCP
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: yes in otherwords :)
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: rysiek@mybox:~$ echo XDMCP > google ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Vov4ik_> hello
<zvezdichko> I can't install realplayer. it gives me ./RealPlayer10GOLD-Linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vov4ik_> when aim' trying to install drivers of my UPS, i get that error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/zerog/lax/LAX
<stdin> zvezdichko: you have to install libstdc++5 then
<zvezdichko> thanks, it worked
<Xcell> I have a question: Is real player as intrusive on linux as it is on windows?
<trappist> Xcell: mp
<trappist> err, no
<Xcell> How was that bypassed?
<trappist> Xcell: it's intrusive on windows because it takes over control of a bunch of mime types, installs an autostarting system service, etc.  It just doesn't do that on linux.
<Xcell> ok thanks..i was worried.
<Xcell> Is it worth having?
<DaSkreech> !real | zvezdichko
<ubotu> zvezdichko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrjx> In "konversation" or any other IRC program, you know when you do a /whois and it says "xyzzy is username@host"?  Is there any way to configure it to display "xyzzy is someoneelse@someplaceelse", or even "xyzzy is someoneelse@host", instead?
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: from what I've read on the net it does not seem like XDMCP is able to "hijack" an already running X session
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: am I wrong?
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: Woah Wait what are you trying t o do?
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: I have a machine at work, running kubuntu 7.10. it was a 7.04, but I started the upgrade and left
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: now, the update *should* be finished by now
<Daisuke-Laptop> jrjx: the someoneelse@someplaceelse would require spoofing, which most places frown upon, or even offer their own virtual hosts.  the someoneelse@host just needs an ident daemon (oidentd is a good one), though i've never set it up, personally
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: thought I could connect to the machine - somehow "hijack" the X server session so that I can control the apps already running (i.e. update manager), finish the job and halt the machine
<zvezdichko> Also, OpenArena crashes on my box... It's not the thing however which crashes, but kwin...
<jrjx> Hmmm.  I'm using konversation, an older one since I'm running an older version of Kubuntu, and I thought I had this (well, another) identity set to display a different identd name.
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you don't have an ident daemon running, it won't work.
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: Oh yes yo ucan
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: But that has to be pre-setup
<zvezdichko> redirecting to the right channel
<DaSkreech> VNC or openNX can do that
<trpr> i just installed nas and nas-bin. does anyone know if there is more required in setting this up? my qt app still tells me the soundsystem is unavailable, although i can play files with auplay.
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: sed 's/great/darn/'
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: yeah, I know vnc
<DaSkreech> jrjx: sure you can but you have to run your own IRC server :-)
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: I can run it even now, and take over the desktop
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: but thought I could use the XServer itself for that
<DaSkreech> jrjx: It's just spitting back what the server is telling it
<Daisuke-Laptop> windows clients such as mirc have their own ident server, konversation uses a system-wide one for linux.
<Daisuke-Laptop> !oidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oidentd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke-Laptop> !find ident
<ubotu> Found: libident, libident-dev, libkpimidentities1, xserver-xorg-video-trident, bidentd (and 15 others)
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: No the process is owned by the person who started it. It may be possible but X is notorious for spitting in your face and planningt the overthrow of your seed if you start messing with it
<rysiek|pl> ok
<rysiek|pl> I'll leave it till tomorrow, then :_
<rysiek|pl> :)
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Stupid complex archetict
<Iggz> Hi all
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: #xorg
<Iggz> I have just installed KDE - moving from Gnome - can anyone tell me where - if they exist - are the advanced appearance options in KDE? I.e thus that control CUBE, etc
<zvezdichko> Iggz: are you talking about compiz/beryl?
<Iggz> zvez - I believe that is it yes - sorry new to linux - well, its been many years and its changed a lot
<zvezdichko> Iggz: well, if you are talking about 3d desktop- so it's compiz and beryl
<ubuntu> I'm just installing Kubuntu but have already got windows XPon the harddisk.I remember somewhere that windows needs to be the first aprtition.Is thiscorrect?
<Iggz> Yep, thats the one. Is it avaiable in KDE also? And if so, how to I access those settings ? :)
<youness> thas is cool
<youness> dont delt it
<youness> i thinqiiie you ned it
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: No but it really likes it
<Daisuke-Laptop> youness: i'm not *entirely* sure, but i think you need a new keyboard
<Vov4ik_> Who installed driver for Mustek? i need help x(
<DaSkreech> lggz: It's the same as gnome
<zvezdichko> Iggz: I haven't tried it (I have an integrated Intel Express Video Chipset), but I suppose it should be "sudo apt-get install compiz" in the command line
<DaSkreech> same program
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<youness> yes is so fast my keybord
<youness> :)
<Vov4ik_> Who installed driver for Mustek? i need help x(
<Vov4ik_> UPS
<Iggz> Thamks zvez :-)
<youness> use kooka fo scanner
<zvezdichko> Iggz: it's a window manager. however, I'm not sure how to make it work with KDE and how to replace kwin. If somebody know how, please, tell us.
<youness> what is the command for chang the colore on IRC i type   bath thas'nt work
<ardchoille> zvezdichko: I think you can use the window manager binary like this:  binary_name --replace
<youness> .
<youness>  test
<wolv> I'm trying to install freetype, but the repository isn't available on Gutsy.  does anyone know the repository information?
<tekteen> !info freetype
<ubotu> Package freetype does not exist in gutsy
<youness>  test
<youness> test
<stdin> youness: yes, we can see you
<ardchoille> wolv: apt-cache search --names-only freetype
<ScorpKing> !test | youness
<ubotu> youness: Failed.
<ScorpKing> :D
<tekteen> :-)
<ScorpKing> !dolphin > ScorpKing
<wolv> lol:
<wolv> eric@vaio:~/openmotif-2.3.0$ wolv: apt-cache search --names-only freetype
<wolv> bash: wolv:: command not found
<Daisuke-Laptop> uh, yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> you remove that part
<wolv> I know it, i just thought it was funny
<Daisuke-Laptop> he used *your nick* to indicate that the message was *to you* :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay
<Daisuke-Laptop> normally when someone does that, they are actually trying to figure out why it didn't work :)
<jrjx> What's the usual signal you send a running program to tell it to re-read its startup config file?
<youness>  youness
<youness> oh
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i normally don't have the heart to tell them
<tekteen> jrjx: u restart it
<ScorpKing> ah. beloved konqueror is back. :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> youness: don't test your client in here, this isn't the place.
<youness> i want change colors on IRC X (
<Daisuke-Laptop> this isn't the place for that either.
<youness> tnx  :)
<tekteen> jrjx: did u see my post above ^
<Daisuke-Laptop> on another network, another channel, sure, but colours are distracting and generally frowned upon
<stdin> colours don't work here anyway
<stdin> we're +c
<ScorpKing> *** Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colors allowed, L, z, f
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Laptop: I don't think you can do colours in this channel anyway due to channel mode +c
<Daisuke-Laptop> ardchoille: that's why i said this isn't the place :D
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Iggz> Zvez: thanks again. Sorry for the slow reply was in #compiz.fusion trying to get an answer - no joy though :/
<youness> respect Daisuke-Laptop
<zvezdichko> Iggz: did you install it?
<zvezdichko> and no joy for what? for my chipset?
<jrjx> Tekteen: Ummm...  I have the understanding that, for at least _some_ server programs, you don't have to kill and restart them to get them to reread their config file, but instead you can send them a specific signal.  Are you saying I'm mistaken by this?
<tekteen> jrjx: I will look it up
<stdin> jrjx: it's sighup
<sorin> hi
<tekteen> stdin: thanks
<jrjx> That's what I _thought_, but I wanted to doublecheck.
<jrjx> Lemme try a HUP.
<t3ch13> Wow what a difference a new laptop makes with a Nvida graphics card for Compiz-Fusion
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a wee bit off-topic question: any suggestions on what font might it be? http://rysiek.ath.cx/~mike/justyna/orkiestra/gfx/ikar_big_1.png
<Eicca> help! I reinstalled kubuntu and turned the splash screen off and now KDE wont start, what should I do?
<DaSkreech> Eicca: look at Xerrors?
<Eicca> wut?
<DaSkreech> or ~/.xsession-errors
<Eicca> umm
<Eicca> how can I open the KDE now?
<Eicca> or x
<Eicca> argh
<DaSkreech> Eicca: You are on the command line?
<Eicca> yea :D
<shampoonator> hi, i got a little problem: my applikations like matlab and amsn have so damns mall fonts, that i cant see anything (not only fonts, it seems all small somehow) anyone any idea?
<Eicca> I dont like this
<DaSkreech> Eicca: ok new terminal and type startx
<Eicca> ok
<ubuntu> ciaooo
<youness> aplication .exe dont work in the kde
<youness> shampoonator
<shampoonator> youness, ehat do you mean?
<shampoonator> youness, what do you  mean?
<tekteen> youness: do u need help
<tekteen> ?
<fucter>  ROLLCALL - bitbyte bitbyte` destroyer doubleu ensane faithless fatigued FlopSter FlopSter- fucter icmp Kash list maxima neutral nsts p1mp pandm Paramount pendulus rusty_ security sethstorm skylined statsbot- statsboy statsgirl stutter stutter- torti--
<youness> you mast serch aplicatioon for linux
<youness> tekteen want instal matlab on linux
<shampoonator> ... amsn and matlab is linux binary lol
<ardchoille> !info matlab
<ubotu> Package matlab does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> youness: u have a linux binary?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Wat was that about?
<shampoonator> *sigh
<youness> Kubuntu
<shampoonator> so i guess amsn and matlab are both qt appications
<shampoonator> ... it does not only depend on the fontsize.. i tried switch to a higher font size... but did not work..
<stdin> DaSkreech: some bot/troll (didn't respond to /msg so not sure)
<t3ch13> If I run compiz using f2 then compiz will it autostart from here on?
<stdin> t3ch13: no, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<shampoonator> no idea anyone :(
<shampoonator> i cant use matlab because i cant read the buttons *crys*
<Iggz> zvezdichko: Sorry, to many chats open - attempting it now
<zvezdichko> Iggz: is it your first try?
<zvezdichko> to install linux?
<ninjagambit> I have done everything that
<ninjagambit> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<ninjagambit> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ninjagambit> said to do
<ninjagambit> still not working
<zvezdichko> !dualcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zvezdichko> tfuh!
<t3ch13> Now I can't be told that my crappy ATI card can't do Compiz because I now have a Laptop with a Nvidia GeForce 8400M lol
<lavacano201014> am i on the winning or losing end of the netsplit?
<t3ch13> Hmm winning
<lavacano201014> thank god.
<zvezdichko> t3ch13: ATI is always problematic
<BluesKaj> don't thik there's winners and losers
<lavacano201014> there are losers. the servers that split off
<ninjagambit> tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz
<ninjagambit> sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<ninjagambit> mv: cannot overwrite non-directory `/usr/local/firefox32/firefox' with directory `firefox'
<ninjagambit> exept i changed that 7 to a 10
<abyssion> hi
<abyssion> you speak french ?
<ninjagambit> no
<ninjagambit> i speed country
<continentaltest>  i have a problem printing ... installed latest vbox package under the latest Kubuntu distro, and started a WinXP sp1 VM for a little more testing (trying to completely get away of MS Windoze, sans a few legacy apps).  Never before now have I had to print from within the WinXP VM.  Its gotta be simple, but I must have missed something. The parent Kubuntu install has network printers available to it.  The WinXP has the approp
<ninjagambit> speek
<ninjagambit> speak
<ninjagambit> and i can't type
<stdin> !fr | abyssion
<ubotu> abyssion: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abyssion> iam banned from #kubuntu-fr
<stdin> then try #ubuntu-fr
<abyssion> not help
<abyssion> iam in Kubuntu
<Tm_T> abyssion: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<abyssion> i know
<unix_infidel> maybe you should try not engaging in bannable activity.
<hdevalence> hey, I accidentally di export PATH=/home/harry/bin instead of PATH=$PATH:/home/harry/bin
<hdevalence> how do I set it back?
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: thank you
<abyssion> the chanel Compiz is ?
<Tm_T> !compiz | abyssion
<ubotu> abyssion: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<abyssion> i dont know
<unix_infidel> hdevalence: you can export PATH within your bash_profile
<abyssion> thank's
<unix_infidel> just source ~/.bash_profile when you're done.
<Eicca> Umm.. what's wrong when I try to start adept and it says that "another package software is already running" etc, but there is no another packaging softwares running?
<Tm_T> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nerv203> Does anyone know of an application I can use to create virtual drives for mounting .iso's?
<Eicca> Tm_T: ty
<unix_infidel> nerv203: mount -o
<stdin> !iso | nerv203
<ubotu> nerv203: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unix_infidel> that's a handy little bot.
<Eicca> oh yea I understood my problem
<Eicca> the java installation crashed and bugged adept
<Eicca> thanks alot again guys! :)
<omen> hei! Could anyone please help: how can I change curent locale in console?
<hdevalence> unix_infidel: I don't know exactly what it was before, though. that's the problem. other than /bin , /sbin , /usr/bin , /usr/lib/kde3/bin , /usr/lib/kde4/bin , are there any other various directories I need?
<shampoonator> is compiz running stable?
<shampoonator> wenn i tried it last time i had problem with firefox and other applications.. the windows didnt close anymore
<omen> e.g. to KOI8
<hdevalence> oh nvm
<andrewmin> just curious, does anyone know if kget has a maintainor?
<nerv203> I don't need to burn the ISO though.
<stdin> nerv203: who said anything about burning, ubotu told you how to mount an ISO
<jpatrick> andrewmin: should be in Help -> About KGet
<hdevalence> nerv203: it's a generic message
<andrewmin> k thanks
<nerv203> Ah ok, I midunderstood it
<hdevalence> nerv203: you should probably md5 before mounting, too.
<Eicca> I am trying to open a .part1.rar and part2 files with Ark but it just says "an error has been encountered while opening".. what should I do?
<nerv203> I feel like such a noob, but what is the mountpoint?
<Eicca> I know what it is but I dont know how to explain it and that is not a noob question :P
<nerv203> tell me what format I would write it in, and I can probably figure it out. Is it a Directory of some kind?
<Eicca> please answer to my question :/
<nerv203> ooc I wonder if the bot has anything on it. How do you make the bot talk?
<Eicca> umm
<Eicca> maybe !
<Eicca> !yo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eicca> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trpr> instead of having various drives (C, D), all drives are connected to the root filesystem (/) via a mount point. the device's filetree is appended to the root filetree at the mountpoint
<Eicca> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Sanne> nerv203: you can message the bot: /msg ubotu myquestion
<nerv203> That went right over my head, trpr
<nerv203> sorry ^^
<stdin> nerv203: a mountpoint is the point at which you want it to mount, basically any (normally empty) directory
<nerv203> Ah ok, thanks. I had thought it was something like that, but was afraid of breaking something.
<Eicca> I am trying to open a .part1.rar and part2 files with Ark but it just says "an error has been encountered while opening".. what should I do?
<trpr> nerv203: probably more than you wanted to know about it -> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<GH0> Hello, I have a bit of a problem. I have been trying to load Kubuntu LiveCD and each time it loads I can see the normal graphical menu, so I press enter to load. Well it comes up with [0.000000] ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP. However when I turn ACPI off it doesn't do anything at all loads the kernel and stalls at a black screen.
<GH0> Any help would be appreciated.
<ardchoille> Eicca: Did you install rar support?
<ardchoille> !rar | Eicca
<ubotu> Eicca: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Eicca> ardchoille: yea already got help, still thanks :)
<ardchoille> Eicca: ok
<GH0> Hello, I have a bit of a problem. I have been trying to load Kubuntu LiveCD and each time it loads I can see the normal graphical menu, so I press enter to load. Well it comes up with [0.000000] ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP. However when I turn ACPI off it doesn't do anything at all loads the kernel and stalls at a black screen.
<GH0> Any help would be appreciated.
<Zvezdichko`sleep> I can't get the subtitles working in mplayer
<Zvezdichko`sleep> however, they work in caffeine
<Zvezdichko`sleep> where is the font "Sans" located?
<gabriel_> how can i check CRC with a svf file?
<hazar> hello
<hazar> I've some questions about dansguardian.
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> might i need to be root to create dvds
<hazar> I dont think
<hazar> k3b works well
<bjwebb> hmm, im wondering if its a problem with drivers
<bjwebb> its a comined CD/DVD reader and writer
<bjwebb> ive reader CDs & DVDs but ive only been able to write CDs
<hazar> I cannot open gmail.com with dansguardian proxy..
<hazar> Is there any known bug about this?
<hazar> or anything I can do to fix this problem?
<bjwebb> grr
<bjwebb> my compiz keeps freezing on me
<bjwebb> when its been fine for over a month
<bjwebb> :S
<Thylio> What is the command for installing rpm packages?
<bjwebb> alien?
<cliff_> yep, alien.
<bjwebb> could changing the number of colors in xorg.conf make compiz more freezy
<Thylio> kk tax
<mkhouse> hello
<Eicca> how come clicking on this item wont open the wow.exe? http://i.servut.us/i/snapshot1.png
<Eicca> it opens fine when I go to the folder and click it..
<bjwebb> Eicca: the '' only go around the path
<bjwebb> not wine
<bjwebb> so
<bjwebb> wine '/home/eicca/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe'
<TimS> Whaa. Swiftfox updated and now uses Firefox 3.0. All my plugins fail
<rysiek|pl> guys, I have downloaded some *.tf files with fonts, any ideas where should I place them?
<Eicca> Thank you bjwebb! :)
<rysiek|pl> TimS: is swiftfox considerably faster than regular ff buold?
<rysiek|pl> *build
<TimS> I would say yes
<TimS> I can see the difference in startup times
<bascule> the startup is slow in kde
<bascule> on regular ff that is
<rysiek|pl> truw
<rysiek|pl> *true
<rysiek|pl> that's why my ff just keeps on running
<bascule> no massive ram usage?
<rysiek|pl> oh, I would *love* a Firefox Qt build...
<TimS> Try out swift fox, starts in under a second here
<rysiek|pl> bascule: ~100 - ~200MiB
<Thylio> do i need a program to install deb packages? or go i just dpkg?
<rysiek|pl> Thylio: dpkg
<TimS> Thylio: You can use the gui build in with Kubuntu if you want.
<rysiek|pl> Thylio: *deb packages are native on *buntu
<Thylio> kk.
<Thylio> can i open them in adept?
<AmyRose> Why does Strigi keep hogging CPU time like crazy 24/7?
<AmyRose> it also causes things to slow down with all its hard drive accesses
<TimS> Strigi sucks.
<Thylio> how do i uninstall erlyer packages
<TimS> From adept
<rysiek|pl> Thylio: open "Add/remove programs"
<TimS> Strigi only has a web interface. How crap
<Thylio> it's not there... it's not a programm "cedega-small-6.0.2.i386"
<hydrogen> it has a real ui in kde4
<bascule> AmyRose: it calms down after it first indexes all the stuff
<bascule> but it sucks anyway, for now
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> all them search programs are pretty not that useful
<AmyRose> bascule: It seems to take forever, LITERALLY
<bascule> :)
<AmyRose> as in I had it running 2 days straight and it never calmed down
<bascule> that's a mighty long time
 * bascule disabled it quite quickly
<AmyRose> How do you disable it without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<bascule> I think I told is in some config to go away
<rysiek|pl> hydrogen: updatedb/locate are the only useful imho
<AmyRose> bascule: I got the stupid thing disabled once somehow--the config file was corrupt in such a way that it kept SIGABRTing strigidaemon
<hydrogen> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<hydrogen> thats not helpful ubotu..
<hydrogen> you're supposed to have info on how to disable it
<bascule> it's possible that I killed it and saved the session so it doesn't start at kde login
<bascule> i really can't remember
<rysiek|pl> hydrogen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/148054
<bascule> apt-get remove strigi-daemon
<bascule> AmyRose: ^
<teknoprep> hey all
<teknoprep> i updated and now ubuntu won't hibernate
<teknoprep> anyone else experience this problem before?
<BluesKaj> one can also use the add-remove programs utility in the kmenu
<draik> Hello all
<the-erm> hi
<draik> Hello the-erm
<draik> Well, this is pretty quiet.
<teknoprep> much quieter then ubuntu
<teknoprep> too many ppl in that channel
<the-erm> Well I got a crazy question.
<the-erm> I have 2 keyboards.
<the-erm> 1 is a remote, but it's basically a keyboard.
<the-erm> I was wondering if it's even possible to set up something like xmodmap on a per keyboard basis.
<the-erm> So if I pressed 1 on the remote win+1 would actually be pressed.
<the-erm> Shoot even something like xev could do it ...
<the-erm> ... hmm maybe I should look for a keyboard logger :)
<the-erm> that prints to stdout, and gives you the device info at the same time.
<polo2> sources.list.save is the backup of original sources?
<draik> sources.list.bak
<draik> No, wait
<draik> sources.list~
<draik> I named it with .bak
<draik> Isn't Kubuntu supposed to be auto-detect when it comes to monitors?
<draik> My friend's monitor is both TV and computer monitor. For some reason, it won't work on the tv/monitor. It is set to Monitor, but nothing displays.
<draik> Anyone got a clue as to where I should start?
<BluesKaj> draik, maybe the monitor circuit has a different input
<draik> BluesKaj: It has worked in the past. I took it home with me, worked on it, gave it back to him and nothing.
<BluesKaj> what is his setup is he running the TV input off a pc capture card ?
<BluesKaj> capture=tvtuner card
#kubuntu 2007-12-08
<draik> The tv/monitor has two inputs. The monitor has it's regular/standard 15-pin d-plug
<draik> He has an nVidia 5200
<draik> GeForce FX 5200 (don't recall if FX is in the name)
<BluesKaj> ok where is the TV Tuner located ? In the monitor or pc ?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: on the video card
<BluesKaj> draik,  he needs software like TVTime to run on his pc to transcode the tv signal to PAL or NTSC or Secam or whatever his sytem uses for tv to work with the monitor refresh and synch rates
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to pull meta data from a file?  For example, I have a ttf file, and I'd like to see what the font name is (rather than just the filename)  Ultimately, I'd like to make a small script to rename the fonts (1000s of them) to friendlier names (Something like avian_inspired.ttf rather than __AIF.ttf)
<cpk1> when building a deb is all you need the diff tar and dsc?
<draik> BluesKaj: How do I install something on his computer when I can't see?
<ardchoille> aaroncampbell: You can use the find command and pipe it to a while loop to rename a batch of files
<aaroncampbell> ardchoille: the question is: "how do I get the font name from the file" ...once I have that, I can rename them
<bascule> or xargs
<bascule> !info extract
<ubotu> extract: displays meta-data from files of arbitrary type. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.18-3 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 220 kB
<ardchoille> yeah, xargs works too
<aaroncampbell> there's got to be a cli command that will...thanks...I'll check that
<bascule> np
<draik> ardchoille: Hey there. How goes it?
<ardchoille> hi draik
<aaroncampbell> installing extract now (extract, libextractor-plugins, and libextractor1c2a)
<bascule> it has an awesome amount of switches and file type support, but I have rarely used it, and not for some time
<stdin> cpk1: you only need a .diff.gz if it's non-native
<cpk1> I am trying to make a deb from source that I got from apt
<cpk1> I am having trouble with the cband mod in apache
<stdin> cpk1: with "apt-get source <package>" ?
<cpk1> stdin: yes
<cpk1> I keep getting "dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory"
<stdin> cpk1: are you in the source ?
<cpk1> stdin: you mean in the dir? yes
<stdin> cpk1: the one called <package>-<version>
<cpk1> stdin: oh well the dir isnt named like that, let me name it correctly like that
<stdin> cpk1: it should be if you got it with "apt-get source"
<cpk1> I pulled it from packages.ubuntu, same thing and didnt make a difference renaming it
<stdin> cpk1: how did you extract the source?
<aaroncampbell> bascule: I think I'm on the right class, although I'm getting what I'm looking for
<cpk1> stdin: there isnt anything to extract...?
<stdin> cpk1: the source wasn't in a .tar.gz ?
<cpk1> stdin:  there is that but I thought you leave it tarred if you are making a deb?
<BluesKaj> draik, tell him to install " tvtime " ...it's in the repos
<stdin> cpk1: no, you get the .orig.tar.gz, the .dsc and the .diff.gz, extract with "dpkg-source -x <package>_version-release.dsc" then "cd  <package>-<version>" and "debuild binary" (or "fakeroot debian/rules binary" if you haven't installed devscripts)
<rysiek|pl> cu all, /me's going to sleep
<bascule> aaroncampbell: cool, there are fewer switches than I thought, output is quite tricky to parse, did you get the -g switch
<aaroncampbell> yeah, but I can't seem to get info from a ttf file...
<cpk1> stdin: oh that would explain a lot... *goes back into the corner*
<stdin> cpk1: I have the process memorised because I do it so much, you get used to these methods :)
<ardchoille> stdin: I wonder if it would help folks for you to write a tutorial when you had a chance.
<stdin> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<stdin> ardchoille: there is one :)
<cpk1> stdin: thank you
<bascule> aaroncampbell: does 'strings' help?
<ardchoille> aaroncampbell: Does it help to open konqueror, type in "fonts:/" (without quotes), then double-click a font?
<aaroncampbell> ardchoille: I can do that (although these aren't installed), but I have 1000s that I want to pull the info on, and rename, so I thought a small script would be best
<ardchoille> aaroncampbell: Ah, you're right, a script would be best for that number of fonts
<pacman_> anyone familiar with .daa files
<dmcglone> Hi all
<jembouge> dmcglone: ask
<dmcglone> ask what?
<dmcglone> I don't need no help, I'm here to help. Need help?
<dmcglone> :-)
<jembouge> lol no
<jembouge> maybe later :)
<jembouge> but Hi :p
<ardchoille> dmcglone: We can always use more helpers :)
<dmcglone> Hello. it's about time someone said something. :-)
<dmcglone> ardchoille: this is my 4th time here I think, and I decided to come back because there were some cool people in here.
<BluesKaj> ok, how does one stop the cursor in the google searchba r on konq to stop jumping to the end of a phrase after one keystroke to change a word or letters in the middle of the phrase ?
<BluesKaj> nobody has been able to answer that one yet
<jembouge> lol, I also come here to have company, it's 2am here, and I'm still working :(
<dmcglone> I'm not sure BluesKaj, I've been too buisy trying to figure out how to get the cursor to stay in the URL bar instead of jumping to the search field.
<dmcglone> been wondering for about 2 years. LOL
<dmcglone> Jembouge, the company is nice all the while helping people. :-)
<dmcglone> it's only 8pm here
<Xcell> Its 5 Oclock somewhere.
<jembouge> I help when I can
<Xcell> Working @ 2am?
<dmcglone> Xcell, I can't wait till it's 5 O'clock here tomorrow. I'll be partying then.
<Xcell> lol.
<jembouge> yeah, a ajax project for an association, but that's off the #kubuntu topic :)   I don't need help programming php :p
<dmcglone> A bottle of Jim, couple vodka shots and some karaoke and I'll have it made! LOL
<Xcell> Giter"Done.
<dmcglone> doesn't seem like anyone is very talkative tonight.
<jembouge> I only have one pb with kubuntu 7.10, which I never encountered before with debian or other distro, also using KDE, have a look : http://jujufouq.free.fr/fichiers/kdm.jpg
<jembouge> anyone knows how to change the font dpi???
<jembouge> so that KDM doesn't look that way anymore?
<dmcglone> Ah your monitor settings is messed up
<jembouge> actually everything's fine, except withkdm
<dmcglone> I have helped quite a few people with this problem even myself
<jembouge> oh really? then you could tell me :)
<stdin> jembouge: system settings > advanced > login manager > fonts ?
<Xcell> Ah! I see alot of that, Seems the video drivers are excessive.
<dmcglone> Yeah, for some reason you have to change the monitor to a generic monitor that can do 1024x768
<jembouge> well my screen is a 1280x800
<dmcglone> afterwards, you need to restart your xserver
<Xcell> I just increased my text size by 1# and it went away,I had that in my browser.
<jembouge> stdin: didn't do anything, I tried all a newbie could try :p
<stdin> jembouge: was just a guess really
<dmcglone> true, but after you change the monitor settings, you can then adjust the slider to 1280x800
<jembouge> yeah, thanks :p
<jembouge> Wcell, where did you do that? how?
<jembouge> dmcglone, so what you mean is I set it to 1024x768, restart X, and re-set it to 1280x800 ?
<dmcglone> adjust the slider, yes.
<jembouge> ok, closing all my work stuff in case and "applying" stuff according to your advice
<dmcglone> it'll work.
<Xcell> Tries it 2.
<jembouge> coming back
<dmcglone> how'd it go?
<Xcell> That worked, Thanks.
<dmcglone> :-)
<Xcell> Nice job.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I removed the earch bar and just do "google foo" in the knoq location bar
<dmcglone> it seems kubuntu's default settings for the monitors H sync and V sync are messed up
<Xcell> ya that seems true...I racked my brains on that one.
<jembouge> yo man, it's all messed up now
<dmcglone> did you adjust your slider?
<jembouge> I can't even set it to 1280x800 now
<jembouge> yeah,
<jembouge> then logged off
<jembouge> and on again
<jembouge> tried to set it to 1280x800, but doesn'texist anymore :'(
<dmcglone> wait, it worked fine for Xcell, how did you do it?
<draik> BluesKaj: What does tvtime do?
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: what are you trying to do?
<Xcell> I used the one @ the bottom, (plug N play.
<dmcglone> Ok no fret, then change the monitor to one that can do 1280x800
<jembouge> dmcglone : I tell you, set the slider to 1024x768, logged off and on, and couldn't set it to 1280x800 anymore
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: trying to solve this :  http://jujufouq.free.fr/fichiers/kdm.jpg
<dmcglone> change the monitor to one that can do 1280x800
<BluesKaj> draik,  TVTime runs on his pc to transcode the tv signal to PAL or NTSC or Secam or whatever tv system his country uses for tv,  to work with the monitor scan and synch rates
<Xcell> dmcglone is right.
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: ah.. your kdm is the wrong resolution?
<jembouge> oh gosh, I click the "root mode" button, but doesn't ask for the password and doesn't change anything
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: apparently just the font dpi
<jembouge> as I had already looked on the internet for info
<jembouge> ok, so how could I launch that configuration program in a console?
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: oh,... yeah... just a sec..my brother knows how to fix that
<jembouge> lol
<dmcglone> I'm his brother
<dmcglone> Just kidding
<dmcglone> LOL
<jembouge> that's the forth time I ask for it on this channel, never had any helpers earlier, 3 today :p
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: he says something about Xdpi settings and having to change them on the command line... Gentoo-user <_<
<jembouge> lol, I'm no Gentoo user :)
<dmcglone> LMAO
<nosrednaekim> lol
<dmcglone> jembouge, just change the monitor to a generic monitor that can do 1280x800
<BluesKaj> draik, his GeForce FX 5200 video card doesn't have a tvtuner , so i don't know how he expects to watch tv on his monitor unless it has tv tuner on it
<jembouge> yeah, I would love to, but the thing is it's not even asking for the password when I click the button to get full privileges
<dmcglone> LOL BluesKaj, some people are just plain nuts.
<dmcglone> He probably thinks his monitor is a TV
<Xcell> lol
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: did you mess with the font settings in systemsettings->advanced->login manager->font?
<dmcglone> jembouge, you need to kill the process and try again
<BluesKaj> dmcglone, well maybe it is , we're talking about a third party  here , but his communication about the setup is definitely lacking in details :)
<dmcglone> ctrl + alt + esc and then kill the system settings window and open it back up and it should ask you for a password then.
<jembouge> I've killed the thing, tried again
<dmcglone> I can't remember what process to kill to get the password box back, but what I mentioned above will have the same effect.
<Xcell> Not sure, but I think paswsword time out is 8 minuits.
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/25656
<jembouge> but still can't get the prompt for a password when clicking the admin mode button
<Xcell> It changes from version to version.
<dmcglone> ah just log out and back in and it should work.
<jembouge> well, rebooting in order to try again...
<dmcglone> rebooting?
<dmcglone> ah thats a little overboard....LOL
<jembouge> if I can help you to help me with some more info, ask me! :p
<jembouge> logging off
<jembouge> and on sorry
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> sheesh! LOL
<dmcglone> Xcell everything working Ok for you now?
<Xcell> Picking plug n play seemed like a universal setting to me.
<Xcell> Works like a shiny new car...thanks.
<dmcglone> good. we now know that some plug and play things work. ;-)
<Xcell> ya
<dmcglone> now if I could get my wife to plug and play, my life would be great! LMAO
<Xcell> hahaha..more beer.
<dmcglone> not till tomorrow evening. :-(
<Xcell> You need to show up more often dmcglone, we need people like you.
<dmcglone> welcome back jembouge
<draik> BluesKaj: Sorry, I should clarify.
<jembouge> well, you know what, I'm very annoyed
<dmcglone> Xcell, I try.
<draik> BluesKaj: He can watch TV. He has it setup with $CABLE_CO.
<jembouge> thanks dmcglone
<dmcglone> what are you annoyed about?
<draik> BluesKaj: He can't seem to get the monitor part of the set to work. He gets a blank screen when trying to use his computer.
<jembouge> wherever I want to click that "admin mode" button in the "control panel"
<jembouge> it doesn't ask for it,
<jembouge> and prevents me from changing the settings
<dmcglone> Ok hang on, let me get the process for you to kill
<jembouge> like the type of screen and all..
<jembouge> can't do anything this way
<draik> My friend's monitor is both TV and computer monitor. For some reason, it won't work on the tv/monitor. It is set to Monitor, but nothing displays.
<BluesKaj> draik, so he's trying to feed the video from the cable box into video and audio inputs omn the video card ?
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jembouge> and now my screen is a streched 1024x768 filling a 1280x800 area
<jembouge> ok doing it
<draik> BluesKaj: disregard the TV portion of it with the exception that the unit is both TV and computer monitor.
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: forget the GUI things XD
<draik> He has the cable plugged into the computer's video card to use the Monitor portion.
<BluesKaj> then switch to TV not Monitor ...monitor is for the pc
<draik> It's a blank screen
<draik> He has it on Monitor
<draik> It's a blank screen
<cpk1> tasksel remove lamp-server did not do what I wanted it to...
<BluesKaj> then switch to TV
<draik> BluesKaj: How will tv work with the computer?
<draik> He can't get the computer to come up on the unit
<draik> That's the issue
<jembouge> logging off and back on
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: hope to see you back :D
<BluesKaj> you said his monitor won't display tv ...that's the route I was trying follow
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: that's ok for now but I will want it to work later
<BluesKaj> aargh !  :(
<dmcglone> kill '/usr/bin/kcmshell'
<jembouge> back!
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: better>
<nosrednaekim> ?
<jembouge> and with a better screen
<Xcell> yay.
<nosrednaekim> login fixed though?
<nosrednaekim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/25656
<nosrednaekim> take a look at this^^ jembouge
<dmcglone> I went away for a second. looks like it worked, I heard "Yay's"
<jembouge_> <jembouge> and with a better screen
<jembouge_> [sam déc 8 2007] [02:43:48] <jembouge> at least now displaying it 1280x800, this is how I did :
<jembouge_> [sam déc 8 2007] [02:44:14] <jembouge> full reboot, no log off, so I get the password prompt now in the settings panel
<jembouge_> [sam déc 8 2007] [02:44:39] <jembouge> so better yes thank you all
<jembouge_> [sam déc 8 2007] [02:44:57] <jembouge> now, I would just like to check whether KDM has had its lesson :p
<jembouge_> [sam déc 8 2007] [02:45:06] <jembouge> so log off, log on again :p
<jembouge_> sorry I got disconnected brrr
<jembouge_> well, kdm still refuses to look "good"
<jembouge_> disconnected again..
<nosrednaekim> jembouge_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/25656
<jembouge_> what's happening tonight??? everything worked just fine before brrr lol
<dmcglone> thats weird
<jembouge_> yes thanks, I had bookmarked it and wanted to try it just right now
<jembouge_> if you have my bug fixed tonight, I pay you all a virtual beer :p
<dmcglone> did you change the monitor to one that can do 1280x800?
<wpk> then he'll do a virtual fix of your bug
<jembouge_> :p
<dmcglone> with mine, I have it set to a monitor that can do 1024x768 but I can slide the slider up to 1280x800
<jembouge_> dmcglone: oh no I forgot about that
<nosrednaekim> jembouge_: close your eyes... there you go...bug fixed:D
<jembouge_> well, atm I'm trying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/25656
<jembouge_> :D
<nosrednaekim> beer please?
<nosrednaekim> make it a rootbeer
<nosrednaekim> as I am underage
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<maybeway36> a&w good?
<jembouge_> xdpyinfo | grep resolution tells me :   resolution:    112x968 dots per inch
<dmcglone> Ha Ha
<nosrednaekim> maybeway36: thats fine...
<nosrednaekim> I like Bangs though and Penn Duch Birch beer better
<dmcglone> <chugging my budweiser lauging at nosrednaekim>
<jembouge_> virtual beer not coming yet, since the bug's still there :p
<maybeway36> oh man
<maybeway36> im out
<wpk> jembouge_: what graphic card do you have?
<wpk> intel?
<jembouge_> yes
<jembouge_> wpk > yes
<wpk> try i915resolution
<wpk> or sth like that
<jembouge_> didn't do anything
<wpk> have you configured it properly?
<nosrednaekim> wpk: this is independant of the driver
<Daisuke-Ido> *install* i915resolution.
<jembouge_> installed it on previous installations and didn't do anything at all
<Daisuke-Ido> and besides, what intel chipset?
<bascule> !info 915resolution
<wpk> jembouge_: have you configured it properly?
<bascule> !hi
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dmcglone> wpk, thats what i'm trying to help him do, but he keeps getting sidetracked
<jembouge_> I think so, the thing is this bug is common it seems
<nosrednaekim> jembouge_: yes
<jembouge_> ok, so I've changed the line in the file as said on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/25656
<jembouge_> so... coming back soon
<nosrednaekim> jembouge_: make sure you restartthe X server.
<Xcell> I am soooo glad I dont do microsoft anymore.
<jembouge> Hi there!!!!
<jembouge> the problem has gone!!!!
<Xcell> Beer please.
<jembouge> KDM looks just "perfect", or at least, as it should!
<jembouge> oh yeah, good damn beer
<dmcglone> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xcell> lol i almost did that
<dmcglone> ouch
<jembouge> ok, all you who helped me or would have liked too, virtual beer for everyone, and it's all on me!
<dmcglone> poor ubotu missing out on a lot of fun
<wpk> jembouge: real solution - real beer, those are the rules!
<Xcell> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<dmcglone> !sexy woman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy woman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: Root Beer float!
<jembouge> wpk, where do you live?
<wpk> jembouge: poland
<wpk> :P
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jembouge> wow, too far for me, come to France
<jembouge> :p
<dmcglone> !helperbeer | david
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helperbeer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wpk> jembouge: maybe in January :P
<dmcglone> man is this a non-alcoholic chat?
<dmcglone> LOL
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: glad it worked.
<Xcell> lol france..aren't they sen-soring the net now?
<nosrednaekim> I'm about ta call the mods..
<jembouge> sure, I'm over here: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=46.590957,0.352936&spn=0.055916,0.160675&z=13&om=1
<dmcglone> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dmcglone> that says it all! LOL
<jembouge> yeah, me too, now I can show off to my friends who still use windblows
<Xcell> Tattle tales are not welcome.
<dmcglone> they not only sensored it, they made it so you can even read it! LOL
<dmcglone> !donkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jembouge> really thanks very much to all of you guys
<dmcglone> no problem jemouge
<dmcglone> that was all in a days work ;-)
<jembouge> yeah but I feel relieved now
<dmcglone> never fear, dmcglone's near
<Xcell> <dmcglone> good guy.
<jembouge> I'm not sure I'm gonna go to bed now, it's 3.06am, and gotta get up early... dmcglone: lol
<dmcglone> how long have you all been using linux?
<dmcglone> night hembouge, all that hackin' made you tired?
<Xcell> Couple months for me..and i'm kickin my self for the lag of not doing so earlier.
<jembouge> kubuntu for less than 2 weeks, before that was debian for over 3 months, and before that, mandriva, fedora and others, just trying
<dmcglone> Woah!
<dmcglone> I've been using linux since the RH 6.1 days
<Xcell> I tried mandrake..to buggy.
<dmcglone> I hate mandrake
<dmcglone> SuSE is a bloated piece of dung too!
<Xcell> It gave me a new setup @ every boot..lol.
<jembouge> I eventually found the distro I like, although I would have that sudo thing taken out of my box I would feel better, but I got used to it now
<Xcell> SuSe is SiSSy.
<dmcglone> fedora is all right, i just hate the lack of a centralized place for system settings
<jembouge> lol, what I really enjoy in kubuntu is that one can remove packages, and only those you want,
<Xcell> Ubuntu has their act together it seems.
<dmcglone> I used RH all the way up till it changed to fedora, then I switched
<jembouge> with debian, try to remove kcalc and it will remove the whole KDE!!!
<dmcglone> jembouge, thats true, but depends on how you do it
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I was a slackware then suse, finally kubuntu user
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu just plain rocks
<nosrednaekim> sure, it has some rough edges,
<nosrednaekim> but everything does generally just work
<rrbiz> with ubuntu i got the same issue of trying to remove one kde app and removes all kde
<Daisuke-Ido> err
<Xcell> right on nosrednaekim.
<dmcglone> it does. because debian cares about stability
<Daisuke-Ido> most of those rough edges are going away with hardy
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: thats what they always say.... but hey... then we;d be put out of a job XD
<Daisuke-Ido> one of the big goals for kubuntu is feature parity with ubuntu
<Xcell> ya cant wait for hardy,,it will be supported for 3 yrs..that speaks volumes.
<Daisuke-Ido> Xcell: so's dapper, hardy's not the first long-term release
<dmcglone> support for my hardy will be till the day I die!
<dmcglone> LOL
<Daisuke-Ido> dapper's supported until june of 2009
<Xcell> lol
<noiesmo> hello all I have laptop with crystal eye webcam in kopete the cam works yet in other apps i get /dev/video0 error running gusty kubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> dmcglone: you're going to die in april of 2011?
<jembouge> dmcglone: poor you then, you'll die young
<Xcell> Why is dapper supported so long?
<dmcglone> when I die, then all support for my computers will cease. LOL
<Daisuke-Ido> Xcell: because it's a long-term support release.
<ardchoille> Xcell: It's an LTS
<dmcglone> jembouge, I wish I was young
<Xcell> ah..k.
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Daisuke-Ido> as i just said
<ardchoille> Xcell: Hardy will be the next LTS release
<Xcell> nice
<Xcell> t/y ardchoille.
<ardchoille> Xcell: One could probably use nothing but LTS releases and never have a gap in support.
<ardchoille> Xcell: yw
<Daisuke-Ido> ardchoille: no probably
<Daisuke-Ido> that's what they want :)
<dmcglone> I think it's time for me to get ready for bed.
<stainz70> hi
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Ido: Ah, yeah
<Xcell> cant wait.
<Xcell> no
<jembouge> well, I really want to try "new" KDM stuff now, so I'll set the font to something bigger than 4px now... and give it a try :D
<jembouge> stainz70: hi
<dmcglone> jembouge, give compiz fusion a try
<jembouge> already done :p
<dmcglone> still using it?
<rrbiz> jembouge: hey the same issue is on ubuntu as debian with trying to remove one kde package removes the whole kde WM when you install KDE yourself like i did after being on gnome
<dmcglone> rrbiz it's not an issue
<dmcglone> it's the way it works
<dmcglone> like they say "it's not a bug, it's a feature"
<dmcglone> LOL
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> wrong!
<Xcell> dmcglone:  its only 9:16.
<Xcell> ya lol.
<Daisuke-Ido> removing one kde package does *not* remove kde
<dmcglone> Xcell, I got to work at 6am :-(
<Daisuke-Ido> if you installed kubuntu-desktop, at least
<dmcglone> Daisuke-ldo, pay attention to the JOKE! LMAO
<Xcell> ah ok..till next time dmcglone, god bless.
<rrbiz> dmcglone: i asked on kde channel and they said it's a distro issue
<jembouge> rrbiz: 't was hard to get what you meant, but I haven't had that "problem" with kubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> (and that is the easiest and "proper" way to install kde)
<jembouge> dmcglone yeah see you
<Daisuke-Ido> it removes the kubuntu-desktop package, which is okay, it's just a metapackage
<dmcglone> Ok guys, I'll try and be back tomorrow evening
<Xcell> hurry
<Xcell> no waiting
<dmcglone> but for now, i've gotta go check on the kids and get my Zzzzz's
<Daisuke-Ido> dmcglone: i wasn't responding to your joke, i was responding to the false information given
<dmcglone> it wasn't false if it was a joke
<jembouge> what's a Zzzzz's ?
<dmcglone> sleep jembouge...LOL
<Daisuke-Ido> not from you.
<ardchoille> jembouge: denotes that someone is sleeping
<jembouge> oh ok
<dmcglone> LOL
<jembouge> an onomatopea I guess
<Daisuke-Ido> i was responding to rrbiz's comment
<jembouge> (making up the word)
<dmcglone> Ok Daisuke, you can get that wedgie out of your butt now
<dmcglone> don't be so uptight
 * nosrednaekim dons a flamesuit
 * nosrednaekim watches eagerly
<dmcglone> anyway, y'all chill and i'll catch ya's tomorrow evening
<nosrednaekim> dmcglone: c ya
<dmcglone> c ya
 * Daisuke-Ido grumbles
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't like him.
<Daisuke-Ido> not that i have much room to talk, i would bet there are plenty around that don't like me either :)
<Xcell> ok Daisuke-Ido:  chill..we are just goshing ..dont take things so mserious.
<Xcell> serious
<Xcell> relax.
 * nosrednaekim pokes Daisuke-Ido with a fork
<leftylink> so, I'm got Gutsy's Live Cd... and when I boot from it, it says something like initramfs: Exception! And spits memory addresses at me
<leftylink> is there any hope, or is my hardware incompatible?
<nosrednaekim> leftylink: did you test your cd to see if it was ok?
<Daisuke-Ido> Xcell: i was also not talking about you.  a false statement was made, i corrected it.  what you read into it is your problem
<leftylink> when I boot the CD on a different computer, it works perfectly, so I'm assuming hardware issue...
<nosrednaekim> leftylink: yeah.... possibly.
<nosrednaekim> leftylink: what is the hardware?
<Daisuke-Ido> now, this is offtopic, so time to stop discussing it.
<nosrednaekim> doesn't ANYONE need help?
<jembouge> well, I really gottago to bed too, 3.23am.... my wife wouldn't be very happy if I had one....
<rrbiz> i had opacity and transulency and kde was slow as heck, went with all the default kde looks no background and i'm back to normal sheesh
<jembouge> thanks nosrednaekim, you work well tonight already
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: then stop worrying about it
<jembouge> LOL
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: I try.... thanks.
<jembouge> see you all at a later time
<nosrednaekim> and you... good luck
<jembouge> as every evening since I'm on kubuntu
<Xcell> Take care jembouge.
<jembouge> cheers
<jembouge> lol, no probs  Xcell :)
<Xcell> nice.
<jembouge> c ya
<nosrednaekim> bye all! I need to get some sleep too
<Xcell> k
<nosrednaekim> (although its only 9:30
<jac0b> how do I set my permissions so I can mount and write to my ext3 drive
<the-erm> jac0b: is it usb?
<jac0b> nope its a hardrive
<jac0b> its my storage drive
<Xcell> 1 more time.
<jac0b> does anyone know how to set my read/write permission for ext3 drive I have
<christian_> Bonjou tout le monde! =D
<christian_> Anybody on?
<maduser> yeah
<christian_> Heya
<N1ghtm4r3> there we go
<dmcglone> Hey all
<dmcglone> I decided to hang out a little later and chat for a while
<neville> How can I set a static IP address for my computer?
<maduser> try knetworkmanager
<dmcglone> Hey
<Xcell> ya
<dmcglone> I decided to hang out a little longer
<dmcglone> LOL
<Xcell> cool
<maduser> .......
<Xcell> will talk for beer.
<dmcglone> I figure I can sleep tomorrow
 * jsubl2 passes Xcell a bud light
<dmcglone> <hands Xcell a virtual beer>
<Xcell> ya hiccup.
<dmcglone> is most everyone here in or out of the USA?
<Xcell> im in babylon usa.
<dmcglone> babylon? sounds like my college civics class.
<dmcglone> LOL
<Xcell> lol
<jsubl2> dallas
<Xcell> I live where fried pork knuckles are a delicacy.
<jsubl2> arkansas
<jsubl2> ?
<dmcglone> I live in columbus ohio
<Xcell> cool, my wife is from ohio..lima defiance.
<maduser> Xcell: where is that?
<dmcglone> I've been to lima, about 2.5 hours from here
<Xcell> I am originally from N.Y.
<Xcell> But live in fla.
<dmcglone> Ah fla. wish I was there
<Xcell> nah  these people live in a 1 horse town. And the front half is still missing.
<dmcglone> poor me has never left the state of ohio
<dmcglone> LOL
<maduser> Im in New York
<alexbe01__> of the horse?
<Xcell> I collaged out in hudson in 82
<adamonline45> I ripped a DVD with k9copy, but it only plays sound, shows a static image, and when i try to navigate through it, it jumps back to the beginning... Does anyone know what I have to do to get a good rip?  Or is this an .avi codec issue?
<dmcglone> what part maduser?
<maduser> 20 miles from the city
<Xcell> I am a electronics tech, Mostly rf tech, 2way radio.
<alexbe01__> been to lima and defiance (only about 45 minutes from here), and yes, definitely tiny places
<dmcglone> maduser, I'm not registered to send messages
<alexbe01__> dmcglone: /nickserv register password email
<dmcglone> Xcell, I am an electronics engineer
<Xcell> nice
<alexbe01__> that'll get you set up :)
<Xcell> I build 10.000 watt amps.
<dmcglone> not that I love it though, I endeed up working in healthcare
<Xcell> from scratch, and repair ham rigs.
<Xcell> lol
<dmcglone> I play my guitar on 10,000 watt amps...LOL
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> hahah
<Xcell> tube i hope
<alexbe01__> i tried playing air guitar on a 10k watt amp...  didn't make it any louder
<maduser> Xcell: whats you call sign?
<Xcell> wb5udi
<maduser> are you a general?
<Xcell> class 1
<dmcglone> got a line 6 spider 3 half stack
<maduser> technician/
<maduser> technician?
<Xcell> I quit my license in 92 when uncle sam started data mining call signs.
<dmcglone> Ha Ha, don't you just hate uncle sam
<maduser> yeah there monitering us
<Xcell> I am nationally known as (Radio-Man).
<Condoulo> I have a question about the KDE4 desktop
<N1ghtm4r3> God i love Kubuntu lol
<alexbe01__> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<alexbe01__> hrmm
<Xcell> I had the biggest repair shop in fla between 90-95 in tampa.
<dmcglone> kde4 is still beta
<alexbe01__> there's a kde developer chan, that's the place to ask about kde4
<Condoulo> ok.
<alexbe01__> dmcglone: it hit RC already (which is roughly equivalent to SP1 of a MS product :)
<dmcglone> I dare install it, I don't feel llike having a headache today
<Condoulo> I was just wondering if anybody was has tested it and if it would be worth using when it comes out.
<Xcell> Now i boot leg my services..I build huge amps..steel tube.
<dmcglone> alexbe01 anything equivalent to an MS product isn't good enough for me
<alexbe01__> dmcglone: just referring to the point in the release process
<alexbe01__> at SP1, MS products are more or less usable
<dmcglone> build me a 300,000 watt amp Xcell
<N1ghtm4r3> wow http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/Kdebeta2_plasma.png
<dmcglone> alexbe01 I know
<Xcell> I can..4cx 4000a...
<alexbe01__> when it hits release it will be far superior :D
<N1ghtm4r3> this is pretty good looking ... i hope its gona be as user-friendly as kde3 tho
<alexbe01__> N1ghtm4r3: moreso
<Xcell> and my amps are (clean).
<BluesKaj> Condoulo, some ppl here have successfully installed kde4 , but my 2 attempts were unsuccessful , and i still don't know what went wrong ;P
<dmcglone> any linux beta release is equilivent to MS, but the final release surpasses MS and thats what I like
<Xcell> lol m$
<alexbe01__> dmcglone: exactly :)
<dmcglone> Ah Xcell I like my amps dirty
<alexbe01__> and that's why i switched to k/ubuntu
<Condoulo> I am currently a GNOME user. Considering to switch over to KDE. Hence why I ask about if KDE4 will be worth it.
<alexbe01__> (kubuntu on the desktop, ubuntu on the laptop)
<dmcglone> well alex if you install a beta release, you might as well install MS
<Xcell> distortion has its attributes..covering all frequencies that the ear can handle..3-24k.
<dmcglone> LOL
<Condoulo> I have a question about Kubuntu 7.10. Does it have that new xorg config manager that Ubuntu 7.10 has?
<alexbe01__> dmcglone: nope, because i can upgrade and surpass MS shortly afterward
<N1ghtm4r3> I tried gnome for a while
<N1ghtm4r3> hated it
<dmcglone> Xcell I have a bionic ear
<alexbe01__> Condoulo: not *yet*
<BluesKaj> Xcell, as long as it's harmonic distortion I can dig it :)
<alexbe01__> hardy is supposed to have it
<Xcell> Then you have troubles.
<dmcglone> LOL X, nah not at all
<Xcell> mossfet cant handle distortion.
<Condoulo> alexbe01_- That means Kubuntu is safe with my video card for another... 4-5 months? whoo. But by the time Heron comes out, I will probably get a video card that is better supported. (to tell the truth, the new xorg manger in Ubuntu sucks with ATI cards.)
<dmcglone> you might find this hard to believe, but I am deaf and have been playing guitar for about 13 years
<Xcell> ati I have seen stinks with linux.
<N1ghtm4r3> I hated Ubuntu because my video card realy hates me and gnome. Switched to KDE3 to see  , I tought It was gona be the same lol .. then i fell in love!
<BluesKaj> <--still has an old Heathkit AA29 amp with germanium transistors in the outputs :)
<dmcglone> my ati radeon 200m works great with linux
<Xcell> t03 case..nice Blue.
<Condoulo> I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<N1ghtm4r3> i have a ATI Radeon 9250 256Mb AGP ... it cant handle Gnome so well
<dmcglone> condoulo same here
<alexbe01__> Xcell: ati is slowly getting better
<BluesKaj> Condoulo, same here
<alexbe01__> not perfect yet, but i have high hopes :)
<N1ghtm4r3> true
<Condoulo> What I had to do to even get 7.10, is to install Ubuntu 7.04 first, then install the ATI drivers, then do the upgrade.
<dmcglone> alexbe: mine works great
<Xcell> Germanium is high voltage switching.70 volt line.
<dmcglone> I used the drivers straight from ATI
<BluesKaj> ati 200m and 200g , very common grfx cards
<Xcell> Closest thing to tubes.
<Condoulo> I am wanting to get a new nVidia card anyway because I don't like the fact that my ATI graphics is integrated.
<N1ghtm4r3> used Wine cglone?
<BluesKaj> Xcell, i built this amp in 1972
<dmcglone> I never did care for nvidia
<Xcell> heath kit?
<BluesKaj> yup
<dmcglone> N1ghtm no, ATI provides drivers for linux on their site
<N1ghtm4r3> Conduoulo , I heard that if ATI hates Gnome , well Nvidia LOATH KDE
<Xcell> nice..i have a couple old hk's they use 3-500z tubes.
<Xcell> 5000 plate voltage.
<dmcglone> them tubes are expensive to replace
<Xcell> nah 90 us dollars now..and they are now graphite.
<N1ghtm4r3> Is there a version of Kubuntu for Cell/PowerPc processors? my bro wants to install Kubuntu on his ps3
<dmcglone> cost about 200.00 bucks a pop for a tube for a marshall head
<Xcell> ya marshal is expensive but quality.
<dmcglone> yeah
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, what cpu speed ?
<Condoulo> Is there a good ATI card that would work great in Linux?
<Xcell> is it 500 watt?
<BluesKaj> and RAM
<dmcglone> my dream is to have a mesa boogie
<N1ghtm4r3> Blue , Im not sure actualy , what are the specs for a PS3?
<dmcglone> 250 I think
<Xcell> ah nice.
<Xcell> peavy speakers
<Xcell> or phisher
<dmcglone> peavy
<Xcell> nice
<dmcglone> I like my line 6 though
<Xcell> pauses for the causes..brb.
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, prolly 500mhz and 256 ram..it's ll run kubuntu but it won't be suprer fast
<dmcglone> it's not tube, but it has really has great tube sound
<dmcglone> and the line 6 pod is awesome
<N1ghtm4r3> BluesKaj, I believe its WAY higher than this , I think its a dual Cell 2.0Ghz or something like that
<BluesKaj> P3 ?
<N1ghtm4r3> PS3
<N1ghtm4r3> oh
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<N1ghtm4r3> no a Cell
<dmcglone> I got an AMD turion 64 and it's blazing fast.
<dmcglone> I pick AMD over intel any day!
<N1ghtm4r3> Cell is pretty much similar to PowerPc (Apple's old processor , made by Motorolla i think)
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3,oh ...sorry ...nevermind , then there's no prob :)
<N1ghtm4r3> oh btw BluesKaj, how do you do this , the kind of red message ... im not used to IRC .. i usualy use IM programs
<BluesKaj> <amd 64  3200+ venice...fastest pc i ever owned , but i keep my computers around for yrs
<dmcglone> I keep my computers around for years also. I stil have an IBM Aptiva with a k6
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, you use the person's nick in the sentence
<Xcell> lol aptive..sounds like a m$ appetite.
<dmcglone> that was the very first computer I put linux on
<N1ghtm4r3> BluesKaj, so all i gota do is type its name?
<Xcell> wow 96 version
<dmcglone> it's like 11 years old
<N1ghtm4r3> the nickname*
<BluesKaj> 233mhz MMX P2 ..ran sue and knoppix, fedora even debian
<BluesKaj> yes N1ghtm4r3
<dmcglone> I ran RH up till it switched to fedora, then tried mandrake briefly then suse for a while, then found kubuntu
<Xcell> I had hp 233's worked well..seemed very solid.
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, when use my nick it comes up red on my text
<N1ghtm4r3> BluesKaj that is pretty awesome o_O
<BluesKaj> sue=suse
<dmcglone> still have em X?
<N1ghtm4r3> N1ghtm4r3 LOL AUTO SPAM! MUHAHA
<Xcell> no I sold them into slavery.
<N1ghtm4r3> but yeah
<N1ghtm4r3> I pretty much tried only 3 different Linux distros in my life
<N1ghtm4r3> i have so much to discover! *crycry*
<dmcglone> I'm using an old Dell that I refurb'd as one of my servers
<Xcell> intel
<dmcglone> gave the IBM to my kids
<BluesKaj> I managed to get bsd on the 233  too but it wouldn't recognize any of the hardware
<dmcglone> Yeah it's got a PII
<Xcell> ah
<N1ghtm4r3> I tried , Ubuntu 7.04 , tried an old version of Knoppix on LiveCd , am runing Kubuntu 7.10 at the moment
<Xcell> I love amd..it rocks.
<dmcglone> me to
<dmcglone> I almost despise intel
<Xcell> me 2.
<N1ghtm4r3> hey! gimme a break dude im stuck on intel cause i cant afford anything else
<N1ghtm4r3> next comp i get tho i'll do exactly like i did for this one .. i wont buy any OS with it and install linux on it asap
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<dmcglone> N1, no problem. We all been in that boat.
<Xcell> intel aint cheaper.
<N1ghtm4r3> no i mean .. the comp i could actualy afford had an intel
<Xcell> k
<N1ghtm4r3> so guess what i got now *shrug*
<BluesKaj> intel's new dual cpu blows amd out of the water on the benchmarks I'm afraid
<dmcglone> X the celron's are cheap
<Xcell> ur fine...enjoy.
<N1ghtm4r3> lol x
<dmcglone> Blues, you believe all that hype?
<Xcell> ya celeron I cant handle..like having a 2 barrel 500 horse power motor.
<dmcglone> LOL X
<N1ghtm4r3> Compaq EVO , Intel Pentium 4 1.7Ghz , 640Mb SDRAM , ATI Radeon 9250 256Mb AGP , Quantum Fireball 40Gb , Seagate 80Gb both IDE
<dmcglone> the cheaper version of celeron doesn't have any onboard cache, and it sucks
<N1ghtm4r3> it sucks
<BluesKaj> dmcglone, well been reading about it ... dunno if the mags have reason to lie about their test results
<dmcglone> well for starters it's a Compaq, no wonder it sucks!
<dmcglone> LOL
<N1ghtm4r3> lol true dmc
<Xcell> ya like the shiny new doggy in the window=celeron.
<dmcglone> BluesKaj Intel probablly paid that mag to say what they did
<BluesKaj> hmmm, mine's a compaq with amd 64
<N1ghtm4r3> the only thing i like about my comp is that i will never have to worry about my powersupply
<dmcglone> LOL
<N1ghtm4r3> aparently its very good lol
<dmcglone> IBM, Dell and HP are the brand I trust
<dmcglone> IBM and HP more so than Dell
<N1ghtm4r3> i used to hate HP and Dell for some reason
<Xcell> I use 600 watt switching supplies they handle the load..just make sure it has a push pull fanage.
<N1ghtm4r3> HP =  bundled crap
<N1ghtm4r3> Dell = no service ..
<dmcglone> N1Ghtm, your talking about an HP and a dell with windows on them
<dmcglone> LOL
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> lol
<dmcglone> I'm talking hardware wise
<N1ghtm4r3> IBM = dunno .. the only IBM i could experience where the old ones in my school ... P2 133 lol
<N1ghtm4r3> or 333?
<dmcglone> IBM doesn't make personal computers much anymore
<N1ghtm4r3> DMC , i actualy tried knoppix on that other dell and it sucked just as much
<Xcell> I started on a ps286 ibm back in 96..a whole (12) mhz..xtreeGold brought it to a whopping 40 mhz..lol
<dmcglone> I can understand that.
<N1ghtm4r3> my dell comp was f*cked anyway ... tried to contact technical support to get info to how fixing it and stuff ... they never actualy answered .. now its in a closet colecting massive amount of dust
<dmcglone> mine was a 286 with I think 32 Mb of ram and 4 gig drive
<Xcell> All I had to do is put a set of wheels on it , and drive away.
<N1ghtm4r3> lol x
<dmcglone> N!ghtm wanna sell it
<Xcell> I had 8 megs
<dmcglone> I could have it working lilke new in 1 day
<dmcglone> LOL
<N1ghtm4r3> nah my mom uses it as a security thingie now , seted it up for her last time i went to her house
<dmcglone> heck I used to have a comadore 64
<N1ghtm4r3> it has great memory yet not a lot , it also works on SCSI
 * BluesKaj wonders when the ops are gonna give us the OT warning :)
<Xcell> not me..i was around when they came out..i am 47 today...tomorrow i'll be 37..again.
<N1ghtm4r3> its an old server comp that we got for almost nothing
<dmcglone> I don't think well get in trouble if nobody is asking questions to answer
<groovesalad> i removed cupsys through adept, which removed additional packages i didnt notice- i did a ctrl c when i noticed. upon restart, kdm wont start. what should i install/do?
<N1ghtm4r3> dmcglone , ?
<BluesKaj> dmcglone, shhhhhh.......
<Xcell> its friday..the office is closed except for inquirers.
<dmcglone> groovesalad try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<groovesalad> k thx
<dmcglone> LOL Blues
<BluesKaj> why remove cups , groovesalad ?
<N1ghtm4r3> is there actualy a linux prayer?
<Xcell> ya
<dmcglone> N1, no but there is an M$ prayer
<dmcglone> LOL
<Xcell> re-covering linuxaholics
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, for audio - amarok
<N1ghtm4r3> sudo apt-get digest the-christ's-body
<groovesalad> i dotn have a printer
<N1ghtm4r3> something like that?
<Xcell> sudo apt-get remove./bill gates
<dmcglone> bill gates prayer goes something like this: Dear lord, we are gathered here today to pray that linux would just dissapear.
<N1ghtm4r3> BluesKaj , i know about the audio lol its the fist thing i seted up when i installed kubuntu yesterday night
<N1ghtm4r3> Actualy think about it
<BluesKaj> groovesalad, no matter , removing it isn't necessary
<N1ghtm4r3> Linux isnt much of a treath for WinDose
<dmcglone> if they don't I will start suing anyone and everyone for anything and everything I can think of
<N1ghtm4r3> for M$ i mean lol
<groovesalad> i didnt want to be bothered with updates to it either
<BluesKaj> N1ghtm4r3, was funnin ya , eveyone has their favs
<groovesalad> and i dont want hplips or whatever to load when i boot up
<N1ghtm4r3> Blueskaj, yeah i love amarok
<Xcell> Actually,(with its freedom) Linux is easier to learn than windoze.
<dmcglone> Xcell, where did you get that?
<Xcell> Thought process.
<N1ghtm4r3> WinDo$e is easier to learn in my opinion .. only cause it lets you fuck it up so easily
<dmcglone> that can't be true, because there's actually nothing in windows to learn. It doesn't take an einstein to move a mouse. LOL
<Xcell> Thats my point dmcGLONE.
<dmcglone> N1, there's nothing to learn about windows, so of course it's easy
<Xcell> oops
<N1ghtm4r3> once you fucked windose enough you just yell 'SCREW THIS IM GOING LINUX'
<BluesKaj> I like the CLI options on linux , altho I'm an old windows guy ....never did dos tho...din't discover the fun of computers til after i retired
<PriceChild> !guidelines | N1ghtm4r3
<ubotu> N1ghtm4r3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xcell> lol N1ghtm4r3
<N1ghtm4r3> aw dude!
<dmcglone> LOL someone got yelled at
<N1ghtm4r3> yeah!
<N1ghtm4r3> fun fun fun!
<N1ghtm4r3> no big deal lol
<dmcglone> to top it off it was a "robot" that yelled at you
<dmcglone> LOL
<N1ghtm4r3> yeah
<N1ghtm4r3> i bet it kicks me if i do it again?
 * genii sips a coffee
<Xcell> time to let the hair down politely and converse about the times and why bill gates stinks..lol.
<dmcglone> I got kicked the other day  for this:
<bazhang> N1ghtm4r3: good guess
<BluesKaj> just don't get outta hand with the language and the capital letters and you'll be ok
 * N1ghtm4r3 dances to the music of EastClubbers
<dmcglone> !asshole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asshole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> bye
<N1ghtm4r3> HAHAHAH
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Xcell> dmcglone:  chill buddy.. be congenial.
 * genii slides stdin a coffee and some aspirin
 * stdin downs both in one go
<sub[t]rnl> rofl
<bazhang> dmcglone is really active on kubuntu mailing lists--odd
<Xcell> dmcglone is just letting off steam..he is a good guy.
<BluesKaj> he got carried away
<N1ghtm4r3> anyway peoples im leaving for now , im gona try my freshly installed Condition-Zero on Wine lol
<bazhang> he is indeed--very helpful normally
<N1ghtm4r3> see ya!
<Xcell> I think he did it on purpose to leave without being rude.
 * N1ghtm4r3 leaves
<sub[t]rnl> he knew it was coming
<genii> Any actual pending support questions? ;)
<bazhang> fer sure
<groovesalad> kubuntu-desktop didnt work, anything else?
<Xcell> k doing things will re-boot shortly..brb
<genii> groovesalad: Please recap your issue, I just got here :)
<groovesalad> i removed cupsys through adept, which removed additional packages i didnt notice- i did a ctrl c when i noticed. upon restart, kdm wont start. what should i install/do?
<genii> you just did the kubuntu-desktop reinstall?
<groovesalad> i see a cursor, xserver seems to work
<groovesalad> ya i reinstalled
<genii> groovesalad: Did you do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<groovesalad> sweet thank you that did it
<genii> :)
 * genii sips his coffee
<sub[t]rnl> +1 genii
 * sub[t]rnl sips
 * genii tops off everyone's mugs
<BluesKaj> !botsnack | genii
<ubotu> genii: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<genii> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> ;)
<genii> Seems quiet tonight
<maduser> when using wine after i install awindows program should i restart my computer?
 * BluesKaj tries to remember the bot cmnds ...but it's late 
<m4v> maduser: I don't think so, I never did that when using wine ...
<BluesKaj> maduser, usually not necessary
<maduser> ok
<BluesKaj> nite all
<Xcell> nite blue
<maduser> bull
<maduser> wine was configured to windows 2000
<maduser> I believe thats bad
<Xcell> win2k is more stable than win 95 version cwich was the stablest version at the time
<Xcell> c
<Xcell> version   C
<Xcell> When you install win..dont upgrade..and use explorer 5.5..thats all.
<Xcell> nuff of gates garbage..
<Xcell> Think: if win has the handle on games.(and thats all) why use it?
<genii> windows also has an advantage in the packaging method... everything is an exe or msi. In linux you have all the different install methods which confuses new users
<genii> "how come I can't ue this rpm?" (when in a debian based dist)  etc
<Xcell> But that endorses the user to learn.
<Xcell> Linux is more logically inclined..code is sparatic in nature.
<genii> most ppl don't care to learn things, they just want to download and install a program usually, etc
<Xcell> see
<bazhang> true. but familiar does not mean superior
<Xcell> That speaks volumes about windoze users.
<bazhang> more roaches than humans on earth
<genii> bazhang: I agree :) My stance is just that most users migrating from an MS mindset think: Why can't I download and run this thing and it just puts the app on my box? etc
<Xcell> imagine the back doors windoze users don't know about while bragging.
<genii> "wheres intall.exe or setup.exe" or so on
<bazhang> genii: and that is why you are priceless :} educating said users
<Xcell> I am a beginner in the linux field..and via the ligical, I see it as forth coming to the future of computing for (free) thinkers.
<genii> bazhang: Well, if all linux application packages used some universal system (besides source/make ;)  )  more ppl would convert
<Xcell> its coming genii
<genii> brb turning porch light on for deliveryman :)
<bazhang> genii: excellent point, and I agree with Xcell :}
<jelousbuddy> what does stupid paki mean? has any of you ever felt any great pain? how was it? !!! was it accident? how bad can it be if i am in a car accident for ex got hit by a train but still alive? or half burnt my entire skin including eyes? how about heart attack / failure?
<Xcell> My only hope is , That corps dont saturate the field and ruin it through controlled greediness.
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: please stop--this is a support channel
<bazhang> Xcell: that train has left the station--they are on their way out
<jelousbuddy> ok then
<jelousbuddy> which version of linux is kde?
<stdin> it's not any version
<Xcell> Amen bazhang.
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: kubuntu
<bazhang> only answer possible :}
<Xcell> brb
<jelousbuddy> bazhang why would somebody prefer kde over gnome? what are the main benefits in few words?
<genii> jelousbuddy: kde is not a version of linus, it is a window managing system "like a "skin system" sort of... for the part of linux that gives you a graphical interface
<genii> linus->linux
<stdin> jelousbuddy: this isn't the channel for that, this is a support channel
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jelousbuddy> bazhang why do people join a channel and not leave and talk?
<Xcell> I did a test..linux just out did windoze in the app start..amazing.
<Xcell> windoze would have locked up chocking and ghasping for more ramage...lol.
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: if you have a support question this is the place offtopic is for offtopic stuff
<Xcell> nuff said
<bazhang> hardy is even faster
<jelousbuddy> bazhang> why are you so edgy?
<bazhang> but that is waaay offtopic
<Xcell> should I try bazhang?
<jelousbuddy> :) can i smile? what are you thinking when i smile?
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: too much kaffeine
<Xcell> I have xtra hd's.
<bazhang> Xcell: on a test machine
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> might just do it
<Xcell> jelousbuddy: are you mentally ill?..
<bazhang> jelousbuddy: there are ops who watch this channel, so best stop the chitchat
<jelousbuddy> xcell when do you call someone mentally ill? when they are scared and screming and stuff?
<stdin> jelousbuddy: stop that
<jelousbuddy> stop telling me to stop that i am not a dog ey
<sub[t]rnl> ruh roh
 * m4v waits for it
<ardchoille> Don't feed the troll folks :)
 * stdin get's his "op" on
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<bazhang> uhoh
<ardchoille> stdin: :)
<Xcell> nice.
<stdin> jelousbuddy: that was a warning, please don't try to disrupt this channel again
<jelousbuddy> what does banning and kicking off the channel actually do? why do i feel scared when you do this?
<Xcell> guilty
<bazhang> I noticed that when adding certain apps that the panel does a kind of refresh--is that something to be concerned about, or par for the course?
<bazhang> like the panel will just disappear for a moment and then reappear
<Xcell> why the concern bazhang..should that be ok?.or not.
<Xcell> ah
<Xcell> I had that happen yesterday
<bazhang> no apparent long term effects that I can tell--just odd
<stdin> bazhang: that's just kicker refreshing itself, reloading it's graphics
<Xcell> seems reasonable.
<bazhang> stdin: thanks! much appreciated :}
<Xcell> but mine stayed gone..lol..didnt know how to restore so re-installed..what a chore.
<bazhang> Xcell: perhaps next time look in the configure desktop setting and try to set the panel elsewhere? that has worked for me in the past
<Xcell> I'm still in theincubation stages of learning.
<Xcell> will do.
<Xcell> nice tip.
<sub[t]rnl> you can also start the panel manually (alt +f2 -> kicker)
<sub[t]rnl> if it ever disappears again
<sub[t]rnl> 2 cents
<Xcell> did that it was still gone..plus..when i did have a new panel the icons did not represent the memory (stored-info) that was stored..
<Xcell> conclusion..re-install..lol.
<Xcell> even did a    touch /forcefsck
<Xcell> still learning though..pretty ignorant so far.
<bazhang> Xcell: a reinstall is usually not necessary as far as I know
<Xcell> I realixe that. but i had no idea as to how to fix the willfully missing panel.
<elisiano> I have some issues with kmilo, is this the right place to ask?
<bazhang> Xcell: I did reinstalls in the beginning--it was the helpful folks here who told me otherwise
<bazhang> elisiano: what issues?
<flaccid_> how to change the alt + tab behaviour?
<adamonline45> Well, I can't see the tooltips in GIMP.  I've determined that changing my KDE color scheme will let me see the tooltips.  When editing my colors in my custom color palette, though, I don't see anything relating TO to tooltips... Does anyone know what I'd have to change?  I presume the color's tied to some other entities color...  I KNOW someone's gone through this before 8)
<elisiano> on my notebook it's all fine after an upgrade, but on my desktop when I rise the volume it's stuck at 11%
<adamonline45> elisiano: Have you checked KMix?
<elisiano> it's not a kmix issue
<elisiano> I read that it's kmilo related
<adamonline45> elisiano: Ahh... I wish I could help you there 8) gl!
<Pilot> My Firefox requests the Java Runtime Environment Plugin.  Is this not the sun-java6-jre package in adept?  I have this installed but Firefox still requests the plugin be installed.
<xevious-> my friend has a system with a nvidia 8800 gtx and the live cd loads up and the screen goes black after the "Kernel Alive" message
<xevious-> any updated live CDs that work better with newer nvidia cards?
<xevious-> this is on a 64bit system
<elisiano> adamonline45: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723 (found some solutions there)
<stdin> xevious: tell them to try with the safe graphics mode option
<xevious> yo, linuxwizard. do you know, like, everything... about linucks? d00d?
<xevious> cuz i need help
<xevious> and a pointy hat. do you have one of those, too?
<xevious> you know, those wizard hats...
<Pilot> My Firefox requests the Java Runtime Environment Plugin.  Is this not the sun-java6-jre package in adept?  I have this installed but Firefox still requests the plugin be installed.
<Dr_willis> Pilot,  odd.. Try installing the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<stdin> Pilot: you need to install "sun-java6-plugin" for the plugin
<Pilot> stdin: Thanks mate :)
<joos> hola
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Cannoli> hey
<Cannoli> im having some issues with my ati driver installation. i did wht the instructions told me to do but im not getting the right fglrxinfo output
<Cannoli> im suppose to be getting something similar to
<Cannoli> $ fglrxinfo
<Cannoli> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Cannoli> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Cannoli> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic
<Cannoli> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24.8)
<Cannoli> but im getting
<oobe> download the latest kernel wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/Historic/linux-0.01.tar.bz2
<Cannoli> wht am i suppose to do with that?
<oobe> sorry
<oobe> nothing
<Cannoli> ok
<oobe> was a joke not directed to u really
<Cannoli> $ fglrxinfo
<Cannoli> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Cannoli> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Cannoli> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Cannoli> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<Cannoli> thats wht im getting
<stdin> !paste | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cannoli> oh sorry about that
<Cannoli> forgot about the pastebin
<Cannoli> but yea i followed the troubleshooting instructions too but still xserver does not seem to start
<Cannoli> -_-
<oobe> did you tell xorg to use the ati driver?
<oobe> in xorg.conf
<oobe> looks like its still using Mesa
<oobe> an easy way to install the ati driver is to use envy
<Cannoli> go on
<oobe> download and install envy
<oobe> google envy
<stdin> do not use envy...
<Cannoli> brb
<Cannoli> gotta pick up my dad
<oobe> what wrong with envy
<Dr_willis> it can trash your system
<stdin> it breaks a lot, and it's not supported
<Dr_willis> ive never had issues with the restricted-manager installing my ati drivers.
<oobe> ok fair enough
<oobe> i used to just download the nvidia binaries directly from there site
<oobe> cause i make my own kernel then i started using envy and havent had a problem with that either
<stdin> we have a response for that too :)
<stdin> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<unix_infidel> oobe: envy works well?
<Dr_willis> The problem is often that someone that has NO idea how linux works.. and is trained in a 'windows mentality' tries to use it.. then gets mad at us when it does trash their system.
<unix_infidel> i dont understand the necessity of having a 3d graphics driver.
<unix_infidel> especially when you're using applications that dont require 3d.
<unix_infidel> which is most linux users.
<Dr_willis> I dont understand why Nvidia and ati both cant allow it to be include..
<stdin> at least we have intel on our side
<oobe> yeah i would like to include it
<Dr_willis> Yea. Good old intel.. but.. well.. do they have any decent high end 3d cards yet?
<oobe> i dont use 3d acceleration but i need it for twinview i know there are other ways but its easy
<Dr_willis> Twinview and tv out. and better video playback.
<xevious> stdin: back to that 8800gtx issue: it goes black in safe graphics mode too
<Dr_willis> and on a few of my box's i need the nvidia driver or the monitors settings dont get set right. (wide screen)
<stdin> xevious: that's why I said the alternate cd is your best bet then
<unix_infidel> oobe: not if you're using ati it's not easy.
<unix_infidel> oobe: and you are serious about needing ATI for twinview, i've never tried it.
<oobe> i use nvidia so i wouldnt know
<Dr_willis> ATI has its own alternative to Twinview.
<unix_infidel> no i mean needing 3d ati drivers.
<Dr_willis> Nvidia has 'Twinview' ati calle it somthing else..
<oobe> the guy that was here asking about his ati card
<unix_infidel> well, let me ask it this way.
<unix_infidel> If i have two monitors and one GPU. Do i need 3d drivers to handle them.
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  on my systems.. yes i do...
<unix_infidel> and do i need 3d drivers to make it "usable" (note: different from functional)
<oobe> i need 3d drivers so when i type glxgears it makes those little gears movie round
<moparisthebest> I installed mythbuntu via
<moparisthebest> apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<moparisthebest> how would I go about removing it?
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get remove
<moparisthebest> apt-get remove mythbuntu-desktop is what I have tried, it just removes the meta-package and leaves all the other junk
<stdin> moparisthebest: "apt-get autoremove"
<moparisthebest> apt-get autoremove does nothing as well
<stdin> moparisthebest: how about "sudo apt-get autoremove mythbuntu-desktop"  ?
<oobe> why do you want to remove it?
<moparisthebest> my tv tuner card ended up not working, so I want to get rid of that
<moparisthebest> ill give that a try stdin
<Dr_willis> Yep - with the use of meta packages - removing  things can get a bit complex.
<Dr_willis> I use MythTV as a Video Player for my PC/TV.
<Dr_willis> I rarely record shows with it.
<Dr_willis> its also good as a UPNP server for the rest of the lan
<oobe> did you try the linuxtv drivers
<moparisthebest> still just wants to remove the meta-package stdin
<moparisthebest> actually others reported this card working with linux, but I couldn't get it to work
<moparisthebest> i just finished building a media center box anyhow, so ill try it again with that
 * genii fills up Dr_willis' hard drive with endless footage of Americas Funniest Videos
<moparisthebest> I just want to get mythbuntu off my laptop and get it back to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> genii,  i perfer animal planet - funny animal videos.
<oobe> i guess its not that important to you but sounds like you can get it working i will help you if you want
<genii> Dr_willis: :)
<stdin> moparisthebest: try with aptitude then, reinstall the package then use "sudo aptitude remove mythbuntu-desktop"
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i was going to say that.. but it seems extreme
<oobe> i dont have mythbuntu-desktop installed but i use all the other mythbuntu packages
<stdin> moparisthebest: or you could do "sudo apt-get remove displayconfig-gtk gdm gnome-screensaver gsfonts-x11 gtk2-engines-mythbuntu mythbuntu-artwork-usplash mythbuntu-control-centre mythbuntu-default-settings mythbuntu-gdm-theme mythtv-common restricted-manager thunar update-manager xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mixer xfce4-panel xfce4-session xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfdesktop4 xfwm4" :p
<stdin> up to you
<moparisthebest> it just removed the meta package again
<moparisthebest> ah, I was looking for a list like that stdin, where did you find it? :)
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> moparisthebest: "apt-cache show mythbuntu-desktop |grep Depends" (with some things removed, lice acpi)
<stdin> s/lice/like/
<moparisthebest> ill have to remember that for next time, thanks
<stdin> when you install a meta-package, it's best to use aptitude. it remembers dependencies better and will remove orphaned packages if it can
<oobe> moparisthebest, are you in mythbuntu-desktop now?
<moparisthebest> no oobe, I still used KDE
<moparisthebest> stdin, are the commands for aptitude the same as for apt-get, I have always used the latter
<oobe> why dont u just fix ur tuner?
<stdin> mostly yes, "install" "remove" are the same
<moparisthebest> oobe, I built a PC for a dedicated media center box, so im going to get it working there
<oobe> fair enough
<oobe> i think you can use mythbuntu-control-centre to remove everything
<oobe> then remove mythbuntu-control-centre
<moparisthebest> I just ended up removing all the packages it depended on, like stdin said
<moparisthebest> has anyone in here ever profiled your readahead?
<moparisthebest> and if so did your internet quit working right afterwards?
<SudoKing> is there a way to run a .bat file/
<spiniker> any one knows how to run awn?
<stdin> SudoKing: in wine probably
<moparisthebest> SudoKing, not directly that I know of, but they are easily converted, how long is it?
<oobe> i tried using wine it doesnt work
<spiniker> wine?
<maduser> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SudoKing> well its a java bot
<spiniker> oh im sorry different problem..
<moparisthebest> batch is just a script though, not really a windows program
<SudoKing> it says you can run the script on windows (the .bak file)
<SudoKing> but you can use the java on ubuntu/linux
<surgy> anyone wanna chit chat about pc cooling? join #kubuntu-offtopic
<moparisthebest> SudoKing, that is very easy then, replace the ';' with ':' and there you go
<SudoKing> but it keeps giving me errors
<moparisthebest> SudoKing, paste it at rafb.net/paste and I'll convert it for you if you want
<SudoKing> paste which file?
<sub[t]rnl> spiniker: as far as a know awn is for gnome.
<moparisthebest> the .bat file, open it in a text editor
<sub[t]rnl> not sure if its kde ready or not
<spiniker> yeah i know..sorry wrong channel
<sub[t]rnl> we make up for it with kfxb though
<sub[t]rnl> kbfx rather
<SudoKing> moparisthebest: http://rafb.net/p/Bj88Uj59.html
<moparisthebest> ok SudoKing, open a terminal and run this command:
<moparisthebest> java -classpath .:./lib/pircbot.jar org.jibble.bot.BotMain
<moparisthebest> instead of -classpath you can use -cp, on linux or windows
<moparisthebest> and then you could also put that in a shell script so you don't have to remember it every time
<SudoKing> moparisthebest: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jibble/ReminderBot/ReminderBotMain"?? --> what do I do?
<moparisthebest> what folder are you in?
<SudoKing> i'm not in any directory, atm
<moparisthebest> you should be in the folder with ./lib/pircbot.jar
<SudoKing> oh
<moparisthebest> otherwise it's not accessible
<moparisthebest> well, the same folder you found the .bat in
<SudoKing> ah well that's not the same folder =(
<moparisthebest> just go into that folder
<moparisthebest> open it in konqueror and press F4
<SudoKing> pft I don't have Konqueror (any more)
<moparisthebest> oh, well whatever the new one is
<moparisthebest> dolphin I think
<moparisthebest> personally I hate dolphin so I removed it and still use konqueror ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> moparisthebest: the dolphin in kde3 is NOT dolphin
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's d3lphin, a fork that stopped development
<Daisuke_Laptop> the *real* dolphin, in kde4, is actually quite nice
<SudoKing> hmmm
<SudoKing> I'm still getting TheNoClassDefFound error...
<SudoKing> =(
<moparisthebest> Daisuke_Laptop, so the one that comes with gutsy isn't the real one? thats heartening at least
<moparisthebest> SudoKing, sure you are in the right folder?
<SudoKing> i'm in the directory of the .bat file
<SudoKing> what did you say about ; and : earlier?? =?
<moparisthebest> ; is what windows uses and : is what linux uses (dos and bash that is)
<moparisthebest> SudoKing, in that folder, is there an 'org' folder?
<SudoKing> yea
<moparisthebest> look and see if there is a file ./org/jibble/ReminderBot/ReminderBotMain.class
<cgw> ca0106 用ALSA驱动不好使，怎么办？
<bazhang> !cn | cgw
<ubotu> cgw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SudoKing> moparisthebest: check
<moparisthebest> in that case it should work
<SudoKing> hm
<moparisthebest> java -classpath .:./lib/pircbot.jar org.jibble.bot.BotMain
<moparisthebest> change -classpath to -cp
<moparisthebest> oh, is that the wrong classname SudoKing ?
<cgw> shite
<SudoKing> classname?
<moparisthebest> what are you trying to run?
<moparisthebest> the command I just pasted runs org.jibble.bot.BotMain
<Xcell> KUBUNTU_ROCKS.....ahem.
<moparisthebest> but the error you pasted was for a different class
<maduser> isn't that why we are using it?
<Xcell> ya
<maduser> ah
<Xcell> chew
<Xcell> guzenteight
<SudoKing> moparis: must be a copy elsewhere from a different directory.  How do I write the command for the Reminderbot (not the plain .bot)?
<moparisthebest> the class you want to run, but instead of / use . and remove .class from the end
<moparisthebest> so say you want to run ./org/jibble/bot/BotMain.class
<moparisthebest> you would use java org.jibble.bot.BotMain
<SudoKing> it gave me a list of commands
<moparisthebest> do a 'java -version' and tell me what it says
<SudoKing> java version "1.4.2-02"
<SudoKing> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<SudoKing> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<moparisthebest> I would bet the problems you are having result from using that old version of java
<SudoKing> pft
<moparisthebest> remove it, and install sun-java6-jre
<stdin> you don't need to remove it, just install suns java
<Xcell> Ya jre 6 rules
<Xcell> I had the same problem.
<moparisthebest> you want it to say:
<moparisthebest> java version "1.6.0_03"
<moparisthebest> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<moparisthebest> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode)
<stdin> and "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<moparisthebest> I use java all the time and Ive never had any luck with the non-sun versions
<SudoKing> it says sun-java6-jre is already the newest version?
<stdin> then do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<stdin> and choose the java6 version
<Xcell> stdin..that was what I missed when I deleted and installed various javas.
<Xcell> Thanks.
<Xcell> stdin: whats your opinion on icedtea?
<SudoKing> ok
<SudoKing> what next?
<stdin> don't have an opinion on it :)
<Xcell> k
<SudoKing> try to run the command?
<moparisthebest> yes SudoKing
<stdin> Xcell: never tried it, so that why I don't have an opinion
<moparisthebest> Xcell, I've tried it on my amd64 install and it didn't work
<Xcell> k I wondered.
<moparisthebest> I wanted it so I can use applets in a 64-bit browser, but no dice
<Xcell> I had good standing with it..till I installed jre 6..big dif.
<sigma> my laptop hard drive kept on working last night when i was watching a dvd which wasn't using it at all, its a dell d600 with a toshiba hard drive, could this have anything to do with that bug everyone is talking about?
<Xcell> moparisthebest:  Think it was due to other reasons?
<moparisthebest> nothing else provides a 64-bit java plugin besides icedtea Xcell, so it was the only try
<moparisthebest> ive got a 32bit firefox with a 32 bit JRE installed as well for applets
<moparisthebest> sigma, you could try adjusting your 'swappiness'
<Xcell> ah I missed the 64 bit..im sorry..my bad.
<sigma> moparisthebest: i checked the ram usage - its not using the swap (laptop has 512mb onboard)
<moparisthebest> http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed about half way down 'Swapping' sigma
<stdin> sigma: why do you want it to use swap??
<sigma> im scared that ubuntu is killing my hard drive
<moparisthebest> it still sped my laptop up quite a bit sigma
 * SudoKing remembers using the Tvease tweaks page...
<stdin> sigma: the swap IS on the hard drive
<Xcell> lol sigma:..it onle seems so when you beat it to deathy..lol.
<Xcell> death
<moparisthebest> if you have 1gig of RAM, set the swappiness to 0 and you should be good
<user_> hello room
<sigma> stdin: i dont want it to use swap, im just worried that my laptop hdd is dying a fast and painful death
<Dr_willis> There is that bug people were talking about that put hard drives into a 'trying to sleep too much' sort of power saving. IF you have the laptop packages installed.
<Cannoli> hello
<Cannoli> i was here earlier about a problem with my ati driver installation
<sigma> because it keeps on accessing the drive when im doing absolutely nothing
<user_> speaking of power saving....
<stdin> sigma: you said "its not using the swap", so what's the problem?
<stdin> sigma: it will only use swap when there is 0 memory left
<Xcell> Dr_willis:  thats why thet converted cpu managers.
<Dr_willis> sigma,   fire up htop and see whats running. there are cron jobs that run at diffent times.
<Cannoli> hiya stdin
<user_> anyone notice that when you do a fresh install of kubuntu, you get decent laptop battery life then after you update packages, your battery life gets worse
<stdin> hi Cannoli
<SudoKing> why does it still keep saying  "exception in thread main"
<sigma> stdin: i don't know, every 5 sec's or so the hdd light blinks when i am doing absolutely nothing, my desktop with +- the same configuration doesn't do that at all
<Dr_willis> There is that 'powertop' (i think) thing out you can run and it will suggest some tweaks to up your battery life.
<user_> wonder if it's the kernel update
<Cannoli> stdin: can u help me with my ati driver problem please
<sigma> dr_willis: il give that a try, but can one disable these "cron jobs"?
<stdin> Cannoli: I don't and have never used ati, so I'm not the best person to ask
<user_> what's your ati prob
<user_> I'll try
<Dr_willis> sigma,  of course.. but i doubt if its going to gain you much of anything. Theres also the various laptop-mode packages that may help. or may not.
<Cannoli> alright thanks anywayz
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, whats the problem with it?
<Xcell> ati is not the obvious choice for ubuntu..I have watched and learned this.
<moparisthebest> ive had various problems with ATI drivers as well
<Cannoli> 1.) is this really moparisthebest from the rscheating site?
<Dr_willis> Ive been lucky with my old ati cards. :) i dont dare try new ones.
<user_> I have a x1400 with no probs except can't run the beyrl stuff...
<moparisthebest> yes it is Cannoli
<Xcell> Old ati 16 meg or earlier work fine  from watching.
<sigma> dr_willis: have you ever been able to get the tv out working on a ati mobility 9000?
<Xcell> Seems ati is arrogant.
<Cannoli> 2.) i installed the driver when when i rebooted i got a black screen adn it wouldn't start the x server.so i did wht the instructions told me and still nothing. my fglrxinfo is comletley wrong
<user_> what's the ati snafu then?
<Cannoli> haha awesome, i have an account on your site :P
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, how did you install the driver?
<Cannoli> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cannoli> ^^ that way
<user_> hmm
<sigma> i just dont want my hard drive to die! if it means going back to windows for the time being i will because laptop hard drives are just too expensive!
<Xcell> laptop hd's are victim to software abuse by nature of crappy software...
<moparisthebest> sigma, i had kubuntu installed on my laptop for 2 years and the mobo died before the hd did
<user_> the way I've pretty much always done it was with the restricted drivers prog.  got online first then checked the box for the driver, waited to dl it then it auto installed then rebooted and it worked
<user_> didn't do it manually
<Xcell> or..by not folowing directions.
<moparisthebest> the hd is now in use with an adapter in my media center box, still with kubuntu
<Xcell> following
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, Ive had great luck with a program called envy
<moparisthebest> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<moparisthebest> install the .deb, give it a shot
<Cannoli> haha alot of people have suggested i not use it
<moparisthebest> why? I love it
<Cannoli> someone earlier said: " it breaks a lot, and it's not supported"
<sigma> moparisthebest: thats comforting to hear: what laptop was it?
<user_> Cannoli, which driver you installed?  I've always used the fglrx one with no probs so far
<moparisthebest> its the only way I ever got my ATI driver to work on my laptop
<Xcell> scuza..my hukt on fonix fer kee bords isnt wurking.
<moparisthebest> sigma, an emachine m6815 I think, with a hitachi 80gb HD
<Cannoli> i dont know which driver it is, but i know that the ati driver has trouble with my card
<Cannoli> x1650pro
<user_> cannoli, if you give me a minute, I'll try to find an answer, okay?
<moparisthebest> i'd give envy a shot at least, its got a command line mode in case you need to undo it on the command line later
<Cannoli> sure
<Cannoli> really appreciate it
<user_> brb
<Xcell> user: is cool.
<sigma> if ati just gave the blueprints to the xorg people it would make life alot easier!
<Cannoli> haha why don't they do that?
<sigma> thats a good question
<user_> think I found it
<moparisthebest> ATI is going opensource isn't it?
<user_> fire up synaptic if you have it installed
<Dr_willis> then the nvidia people would steal the leet-haxor-secrets!
<Xcell> sigma: you and I are on the same wave length..corps on the other hand are not.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sigma> xcell: yeah u got a point
<Cannoli> its always about money -_-
<Xcell> We are honest haxors , proprietors are ugly.
<Cannoli> what is synaptic
<Cannoli> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sigma> moparisthebest: yeah slowly but they have left half of their chips out of the dev process, and most people who use linux use those chips
<moparisthebest> I dont think nvidia needs to steal anything from ATI, maybe the other way around :P
<user_> look for "xorg-driver-fglrx" and "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and that should be the ones you are looking for.
<moparisthebest> oh, didn't know that sigma
<Cannoli> user_: can i look for those in either add/remove programs or adept manager?
<sigma> like my ati mobility 9000:(
<user_> lemme see
<Xcell> didnt nvidia buy out ati>>and them ati was bought out by some one else?..talk about control.
<moparisthebest> sigma, my laptop had an ATI mobility 9600, and it worked fine before the upgrade to gutsy
<sigma> moparisthebest: i have been impressed with nvidia though, their drivers work flawlessly and are so easy to install (repo version)
<user_> yes
<sigma> moparisthebest: wat happened when u upgraded?
<Cannoli> kk
<moparisthebest> yes, nvidia drivers are far superior
<user_> fire up adept installer
<moparisthebest> sigma, I never figured it out before my mobo died
<Don_jr333> goodness, how do I register my nick?
<moparisthebest> but I had to use the VESA driver
<flaccid_> man my new nas is um loud
<hydrogen> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<sigma> but i think they've been in the linux game for longer
<user_> search for synaptic package manager
<hydrogen> and then install half of gnome
<sigma> moparisthebest: think that gutsy caused it to die?
<hydrogen> to get an equally bad package manager
<Don_jr333> thank you
<user_> check the box next to it and hit the install/update button
<moparisthebest> hmm
<moparisthebest> I hope not :/
<hydrogen> Cannoli: use adept manager
<hydrogen> its more useful than add/remove programs
<user_> cannoli, let me know if it worked
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> just a sec
<user_> k
<sigma> moparisthebest: i still dont get what the point of gutsy was in kubuntu, hopefully hardy will be more promising
<hydrogen> user_: suggesting one install synaptic just to install packages (from adept) is quite frankly stupid
<user_> so?!
<user_> that's just your opinion
<user_> I like the other apt frontend better
<hydrogen> no, its your opinion that synaptic is better than adept
<sigma> im looking forward to the new opensource ati driver release in hardy, seems to get closer to 3d acceleration every time
<Cannoli> hmm
<Cannoli> so its already installed
<Cannoli> :P
<user_> I agree
<hydrogen> its simple knowledge that installing half of gnome to do the same thing that can be done without half of gnome is kind of superflous
<user_> it may or may not be better but that's what I prefer to use
<Xcell> Hardy is going to set precedence.
<hydrogen> user_: except we are not talking about what you prefer to use
<user_> linux is all about choice
<moparisthebest> might as well have a KDE vs GNOME argument, it all boils down to personal preference
<hydrogen> Cannoli: to answer your question without taking you on a huge round trip, you can search for the drivers in adept_manager
<hydrogen> and install them there
<Xcell> conical has gathered enough infi..they will put ./bill gates out.
<user_> I'm not going to argue, I'm just trying to help out
<hydrogen> you could also reformat your harddrive, install red hat, and do it through their package manager
<Hirvinen_> hydrogen: Disk space is cheap. I prefer Synaptic's UI to that of Adept, so I use that.
<user_> how about yast:P
<sigma> xcell: it better! gutsy was rather hopeless, all it did was update all my software and add irritating apps like dolphin and strigi, but it did stop my laptop hdd from clicking at shutdown and im grateful for that
<Xcell> user: dont bother..they love only to argue.
<hydrogen> Hirvinen_: thats fine, but that doesn't mean you suggest installing synaptic when one asks how to do something in adept
<moparisthebest> you hate dolphin too sigma ?
<Saied> i have this error. please guide me: http://i16.tinypic.com/71ftkk6.png
<sigma> oh has anyone here tried miro version 1.0.2, i hear it runs real slow
 * Cannoli is not fond of dolphin
<user_> me either
<Cannoli> its quite useless in my opinion
 * hydrogen is growing to like dolphin
<moparisthebest> i removed it
<hydrogen> its a nice visual alternative to konsole
<user_> miro always crashed for me
<hydrogen> though konsole is still my file manager of choice
<moparisthebest> i like konqueror
<moparisthebest> is that what you mean hydrogen ?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> I mean konsole
<sigma> moparisthebest: with a passion, but the kde4 one looks a bit promising, i still like konqueror, its alot more mature
<Xcell> sigma: linux (ubuntu) is debian that is a (learned) system..it is not like the blind sided o/s that gates created to keep the masses silly.
<moparisthebest> konsole as a file manager hydrogen ? isn't it just a terminal emulator?
<hydrogen> yes
<Cannoli> how do i get to the config for my xorg
<Cannoli> ?
<sigma> for eg in dolphin if you cut a file off your desktop, and paste it into a folder in dolphin the file never disappears off your desktop until you manually remove it
<moparisthebest> /etc/X11/xorg.conf Cannoli
<sigma> connoli: open it as root
<Cannoli> but that just lets me edit it
<sigma> xcell: yeah i know that, thats why i use it!
<moparisthebest> isnt that what you want Cannoli ?
<Cannoli> there was a way i could like configure/set it up
<Cannoli> im no good with linux commands, its too early for me to know them :P
<sigma> nice to see microsoft getting scared though
<user_> don't you have the restricted drivers prog? cannoli
<N1ghtm4r3> Helloooo everybody
<moparisthebest> maybe ATI has some sort of control panel? nvidia does
<Cannoli> the new prog user_ that asks to use the driver?
<N1ghtm4r3> ATI does
<Xcell> Thank god for these resources called (chat-forums) that freely teach through (volunteers).
<Cannoli> i have it, and i used it and thats how im in this dilemma
<sigma> unfortunately threatening mark shuttleworth won't get u far in this world!
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> amen to that Xcell
<user_> looking for it in my menus but don't see it anymore,,,,
<moparisthebest> i still say give envy a shot Cannoli
<Cannoli> oh wait
<Cannoli> before i try anything
<Cannoli> i have a major question
<sigma> so no one here tried miro?
<Xcell> So: why not  send Ubuntu a donation..beats paying bill his dues..right? and the rest is free...do it today.
<sigma> lol so true
<Cannoli> when i boot up my pc, i see like 5 different choices all having to do with kubuntu. i cant access the first one but i can access the debug one (number 2) and currently i am on number 3. is that bad?
<sigma> im off, later guys
<hydrogen> Xcell: well, one major reason is that ubunto just does a good job of taking everyone elses work and putting it together to make it nice and easy to use
<moparisthebest> define 'cant access the first one
<moparisthebest> Cannoli,
<hydrogen> why not send all the developers of all the programs that ubuntu has used monies as welL!
<Xcell> k sigma take care.
<user_> cannoli, this link looks like what you are talking about
<Cannoli> well when it loads up, it takes me to a black screen
<user_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cannoli> those are the instructions i followed user_ after that new program that came with the update messed up everything
<moparisthebest> ENVY! :)
<Cannoli> lmao, ok i shalll try it then
<Cannoli> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Cannoli> :|
<user_> hmm
<moparisthebest> except for when restricted manager breaks stuff
<moparisthebest> then use envy
<Cannoli> should i just reinstall linux :S
<t1n0m3n> what is the best way to install flash?  I have installed flashplugin-nonfree.  What do I do next?  I am running kubuntu64
<Cannoli> i realize its a very windows thing to do, but it just seems easier than going through this hassle
<moparisthebest> at least give envy a shot first Cannoli, it works :)
<Cannoli> well where can i get it
<Cannoli> its not even in adept
<moparisthebest> t1n0m3n, flash and java do not work in a 64-bit browser
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<moparisthebest> t1n0m3n, for java, you are stuck with installing a 32-bit browser and 32-bit java
<user_> so this didn't work for you cannoli?  it only caused the problem?  Open the restricted drivers manager from KMenu → System Settings → Advanced → Restricted Drivers and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way.
<moparisthebest> but I finally got the latest version of nspluginwrapper to let flash work in a 64-bit browser
<Xcell> ya 32 bit browser...
<Xcell> google it
<t1n0m3n> I got firefox so I think I have the 32 bit browser already.  I have java installed
<Xcell> think?
<moparisthebest> if you installed it through apt-get you have the 64-bit version
<Xcell> c
<t1n0m3n> ahh
<t1n0m3n> k
<moparisthebest> and java comes in 64-bit, but no browser plugin
<stdin> !flash64 | t1n0m3n
<ubotu> t1n0m3n: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Cannoli> no user_ because im still getting the wrong fglrxinfo
<Xcell> thanks moparisthebest.
<Xcell> lol what a long name without tab.
<user_> that's wierd
<moparisthebest> dont type it without tab then Xcell ;)
<Xcell> j/k dont take it personal.
<user_> cannoli, is this on a desktop, laptop, mac?
<moparisthebest> I don't, im playing with you :P
<user_> typical linux stuff, new hardware doesn't work for a few months until someone writes drivers for it
<moparisthebest> maybe someone has written the latest drivers, which are the ones envy will get for you ;)
<Cannoli> desktop
<Cannoli> just a sec moparisthebest, looking it up as we speak
<mosiac> anyone here feel like helping someone with some stupid questions real quick?
<moparisthebest> go for it mosiac
<bazhang> ask away mosiac
<user_> I would probably try a fresh install one last time and update the ati drivers with the restricted drivers prog and if it didn't work then either try another distro or just live with 2d until there are working drivers available
<mosiac> I have to hard drives i recently formated into ext3 and i just need to know what to put in to get them to auto mount on boot
<Cannoli> will the stuff for ubuntu work for kubuntu?
<moparisthebest> yes Cannoli
<Xcell> Well: windows is proprietary for a reason..they get paid to keep it ..on the other hand..linux is only user supported...little cheaper in the long run.
<Cannoli> awesome
<moparisthebest> but before I tried a fresh install, at least give envy a shot
<Cannoli> user_: im going to try envy first
<user_> cannoli, yeah they should
<user_> gnome stuff
<moparisthebest> mosiac, put them in /etc/fstab
<Cannoli> and i remember when i first installed linux that there is a way to just reinstall the os without losing files
<Cannoli> is that possible?
<user_> sorry I could't solve your problem cannoli, I tried
<Xcell> yes  backup.
<bazhang> seperate home dir Cannoli
<Xcell> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mosiac> can i just copy the same stuff for my main hard drive and just change locations?
<moparisthebest> yes mosiac
<Xcell> book mark them
<Cannoli> its ok user_, i really appreciate your help
<user_> heh, I've installed and reinstalled os's so much it isn't such a big deal anymore
<Cannoli> so how do i figure out wht kinda kubuntu i have?
<Xcell> lool user..i have to..got tired of it..
<Cannoli> like whats allthis fiesty, gutsy thing?
<t3ch13> Anybody know where I can find info on installing Compiz-Fusion in Gutsy?
<moparisthebest> 7.10 is gutsy, 7.04 is fiesty
<user_> just save my bookmarks and anything I wanna keep in the home folder on a external hd or usb thumbdrive then wipe the drive and start over
<Xcell> It pays to read and take physical notes.
<moparisthebest> 6.10 is edgy i think
<hydrogen> Cannoli: lsb-release -c
<hydrogen> will tell you
<bazhang> !compiz | t3ch13
<ubotu> t3ch13: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> err
<mosiac> also im getting a strange little error : "var/tmp/kdecache-mosiac" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 what did i do wrong there?
<hydrogen> lsb_release -c
<Cannoli> ah ok
<Cannoli> so i have gutsy
<user_> 7.10
<moparisthebest> that is normal mosiac, you are probably running something as root?
<mosiac> ok cool
<mosiac> well thanks I think thats everything
<moparisthebest> for now anyway mosiac, ive been using it for 2+ years and still have questions :)
<Cannoli> i love ubotu
<Cannoli> :P
<mosiac> hehe yeah i:m gonna reboot real quick and see if those drives mount right
<moparisthebest> mosiac,
<moparisthebest> mount -a
<moparisthebest> or sudo mount -a
<mosiac> i left something out "No final newline at end of /etc/fstab"
<moparisthebest> yea, it just gives you a warning
<moparisthebest> just add one in
<mosiac> what do i put?
<Cannoli> so i dont understand, whats the major differnce (program code wise) between windows programs and linux programs?
<moparisthebest> a new line at the bottom (blank line) mosiac
<moparisthebest> for one they use a different executable format Cannoli
<mosiac> ok cool
<hydrogen> and have a different window system
<Cannoli> but when it comes down to it, its just the same if statemends and loops
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> but it uses different functions
<user_> anyone here try the eeepc yet?
<hydrogen> and apis
<hydrogen> to achieve the same result
<mosiac> says my mount points dont exist but they do
<stdin> Cannoli: mostly, but the machine code (compiled code) is different
<Cannoli> so if i wanted to write a linux program, i could write it for windows, then make a few adjusments and have it linux-i-fied?
<moparisthebest> you made the directories mosiac ?
<mosiac> yep
<mosiac> i can see them when i ls
<N1ghtm4r3> poop
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, you are confusing program source code and executable formats I think
<Cannoli> oh no
<moparisthebest> you can compile a C or C++ program for windows or linux
<Cannoli> envy came up with an error
<moparisthebest> the source code would be the same, but the executable formats would be different
<stdin> Cannoli: depends, with simple text-mode ones you probably don't have to change anything. and if you'd use Qt for GUI apps, then it can run on windows, linux and mac
<Cannoli>  Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could  not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.
<Cannoli> envy error :(
<moparisthebest> oh, Cannoli just install the headers for your kernel
<mosiac> i got it no problems had to extra spaces in there i didnt notice or something
<Cannoli> meaning?
<moparisthebest> via apt-get
<stdin> Cannoli: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic"
<moparisthebest> its a package
<N1ghtm4r3> sooo
<Cannoli> it said i already have the newest version :S
<moparisthebest> of both?
<Cannoli> there are 2?
<moparisthebest> 2 packages that stdin said to install
<mosiac> awesome hard drives mounted works great
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> both
<moparisthebest> you didn't compile your own kernel or something did you?
<moparisthebest> wait, didnt you say you were using an older kernel Cannoli ?
<moparisthebest> (not the top in the list on grub)
<Cannoli> whats a grub? XD
<moparisthebest> your boot screen
<Cannoli> oh yea
<moparisthebest> use the top kernel
<Cannoli> im using an older version, atleast thats what i think it is
<Cannoli> i cant
<moparisthebest> why?
<Cannoli> i get a black screen, xever doesnt start up
<stdin> Cannoli: try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" then
<Cannoli> and i cant even access terminals
<moparisthebest> you can access a terminal by pressing alt-f2 through alt-f6
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> no can do
<moparisthebest> but just do what stdin said
<moparisthebest> why can't you do that? it has to do something
<Cannoli> Package linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is not available
<Cannoli> the error i get
<abyssion> french ? or kubuntu-fr please
<stdin> abyssion: join #kubuntu-fr then
<moparisthebest> what happens when you try to boot the top kernel Cannoli ?
<abyssion> iam bannned from kubuntu-fr
<Xcell> lol
<stdin> abyssion: then your only option is #ubuntu-fr
<abyssion> :(
<Xcell> 2 much.
<abyssion> iam banned too
<moparisthebest> how did you get banned abyssion ?
<abyssion> i don't know
<moparisthebest> you have logs don't you?
<stdin> abyssion: ask the ops why you are banned
<Xcell> prolly getting angry that no one answers.
<abyssion> Okay
<moparisthebest> is there a #xubuntu-fr
<Cannoli> well the logo comes up and kubuntu loads, then i get a black screen. i try to change terminals but that doesnt even work
<abyssion> THANK'S!
<abyssion> iam not banned from xubuntu-fr
<abyssion> ^^
<moparisthebest> ok Cannoli , highlight the top one, hit e (for edit), go down one line, hit e again, go to the end of the line and remove 'splash'
 * hydrogen doesn't think that will remain the case for long
<stdin> abyssion: use "/msg chanserv access #kubuntu-fr list" to find out who the ops of #kubuntu-fr are and ask them
<bazhang> haha
 * moparisthebest agrees with hydrogen 
<abyssion> Okay stdin
<Xcell> When some one new installs. they often get angry due to that answers are not always credibly there.
<bazhang> or instantly there more like
<Cannoli> ok well then i have to restart
<abyssion> 19 access in ubuntu-fr
<Cannoli> what should i do when i get to the terminal?
<abyssion> you speak french ?
<abyssion> 1 user speak french ?
<moparisthebest> Cannoli, sudo envy -t
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> brb
<moparisthebest> you seem to speak english well enough abyssion
<Xcell> This is an english channel..Understand?
<abyssion> é_à
<abyssion> Okay
<Xcell> Stop being willfully ignorant..thank you.
<abyssion> Okay sorry...
<abyssion> Good bye
<abyssion> Good day
<N1ghtm4r3> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<N1ghtm4r3> i do speak french wtf happened i was afk
<Xcell> svroll
<Xcell> scroll
<Xcell> I speak beer..wanna conversate?
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: please don't use acronyms like "wtf" in here
<Xcell> Speaking linguistically I am not a racist..
<Cannoli> YAY
<Cannoli> it worked!
<Xcell> yay
<Cannoli> ...
<Cannoli> i love u mopar
<Cannoli> XD
<moparisthebest> I told you envy ruled
<Xcell> send donations..lol.
<Cannoli> Xcell: i shall as soon as i get some money
<Xcell> I beleive you..its the right thing to do for an o/s that (actually) rules.
<Cannoli> definatly
<Cannoli> i have no problem giving money to things that deserve it
<Cannoli> thats why i usually steal from windows, i think they owe me :P
<Xcell> Exactly..Dont forget.
<Cannoli> next paycheck :)
<Xcell> I trust.
<Xcell> Linux Rocks it's a$$ off...admit it.
<ardchoille> Linux is cool.. been using it since 2001
<flaccid_> freebsd is cooler :p
<Xcell> ardchoille: .All I have seen from you is , help, you are an attribute to the o/s...god bless U.
<moparisthebest> freebsd is alright
<N1ghtm4r3> can someone tell me how to install flash on Konqueror?
<Xcell> Free bsd is for engineers.
<N1ghtm4r3> i downloaded it and im gona extract it in home folder , what next
<flaccid_> Xcell: not since i last checked
<ardchoille> Xcell: ty :)
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: just install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<moparisthebest> I think konqueror supports mozilla-like plugins, so put the plugin in the konqueror plugins folder
<ardchoille> !flash | N1ghtm4r3
<ubotu> N1ghtm4r3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: ... how?
<Cannoli> now to get me a matrix screen saver :D
<moparisthebest> Xcell, what makes you say that?
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: with adept or apt-get
<ardchoille> Cannoli: iirc, the kde screensaver app canuse xscreensavers
<Xcell> I have no comment.
<Cannoli> awesome
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: so i type apt-get flashplayer-installer ?
<ardchoille> Cannoli: apt-cache search xscreensaver
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: no
<moparisthebest> hehe, Cannoli did you install linux just for a matrix screensaver? :)
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Cannoli> lmao moparisthebest, i installed it for the basic hacker look, and i wanted something new to play with
<Cannoli> i tire of windows :P
<Xcell> lol..enjoy.
<moparisthebest> yea, I was just playing with you
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: god i definitly need to learn what sudo and apt-get means
<moparisthebest> thats how I started too, just installed it to play around for a bit, then I got hooked :/
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Xcell> well said stdin..
<Cannoli> so how often does a new version of kubuntu come out
<Cannoli> like this one is gusty, whens the next one due
<Cannoli> ?
<moparisthebest> every 6 months on the dot
<Cannoli> oh sweet
<moparisthebest> 7.10, the next would be 8.04
<Xcell> Break the Conditioning of Windows People..Linux is Way better.
<moparisthebest> get it, the month and year? :)
<stdin> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: it doesnt work
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: it says its already the latest version
<moparisthebest> like this version, 7.10 was released 10 (october) of 07
<Cannoli> hahah i get it now. i just dont get the name :S
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: then you already have it installed
<Cannoli> the next one should be Cannoli :D
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: but it doesnt work ...
<stdin> Cannoli: it'll be hardy herron
<stdin> *heron
<moparisthebest> N1ghtm4r3, are you using the 64bit version of kubuntu by chance?
<N1ghtm4r3> nope
<N1ghtm4r3> 32
<moparisthebest> check in your konqueror settings, you may have to turn it on or something
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: I just installed it, opened konqueror and had flash working
<moparisthebest> Ive just used it in firefox
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: make sure you restart konqueror after installing flash
<N1ghtm4r3> stdin: thats what you dont understand ... i downloaded something from add/remove program .. it was restricted files thingie
<stdin> yes, that installed the package I said
<Xcell> still..stdin knows.
<Xcell> Linux is not windows.
<moparisthebest> earlier I was going to say always listen to stdin, but that really doesn't make sense, since you always listen to stdout
<Xcell> Sry to int-erupt.
<moparisthebest> technically, stdin should always listen to us, right?
<stdin> no, I redirect you all to /dev/null :)
<moparisthebest> but you couldn't, only stdout could ;)
<Xcell> It amazes me.some get lucky and subscribe to as standard..what apharce.
<Xcell> It amazes me.some get lucky and subscribe it to as a standard..what a farce.
<Cannoli> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xcell> Cannoli: try systemsettings>monitor.
<Cannoli> no its a serperate program i had before
<Cannoli> its called xscreensaver
<Cannoli> i just cant remember how to get all the files for it
<Xcell> ya exactly.
<N1ghtm4r3> alright ... as far as i know .. Java is enabled
<stdin> !find xscreensaver
<ubotu> Found: xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data, xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl-extra
<N1ghtm4r3> i cant find flash
<N1ghtm4r3> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<moparisthebest> gnash doesn't work, so don't waste your time with it
<Xcell> I'm glad I stuck with 32 bit..oi.
<moparisthebest> 64 bit brings a challenge (headache) :)
<Xcell> I almost converted.
<N1ghtm4r3> im on 32 too
<moparisthebest> i use 64 on my desktop, but 32 on the laptop
<Xcell> I have my brother who will bring a asuse 64 bit..tomorrow...I told him..leave it a weeks worth..lol.
<moparisthebest> suse? uck I can't stand RPM distrobutions
<Xcell> asuse is a mobo.
<moparisthebest> oh, asus?
<Xcell> ya
<moparisthebest> yep, I've used them, in fact my laptop is an asus
<moparisthebest> but the cpu is what makes it 64 bit or not
<Xcell> wwwith nvida drivers..go figure...atleats it (aint) ati...olo.
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> with nvidia video
<Xcell> He will hate me..He has ati card..and I wont deal with it.
<Xcell> Ati always breaks.
<Xcell> by design.
<moparisthebest> ive always liked nvidia and amd, even when i used windows
<moparisthebest> but now amd owns ati, and core2duos are better than amd :(
<Xcell> Amd rocks as well as nvidia..
<Xcell> Exactly..I told someone that nvidia bought ati and they called me a liar..i saw the docs.
<Xcell> 1.5 yrs ago.
<neville> Can somebody help me with my microphone please?
<gadren> say, what would be the best way to format a USB flash drive in KDE?
<N1ghtm4r3> so what am i supose to do about my flash not working? o_o
<neville> What happens is, it's connected to the Mic jack on the sound card
<neville> But it doesn't detect any sound
<neville> This isn't the case in Windows though
<neville> any ideas?
<ardchoille> gadren: I use qtparted for that.
<gadren> thanks, ardchoille
<ardchoille> gadren: Depends on which OS you will be using the usb key in. If Linux only, then probably ext2 or ext3, if Linux+Windows, probably fat32
<Xcell> ardchoille: Rocks..watch.
<Cannoli> k im off to bed
<Cannoli> thanx alot for you help everyone
<Cannoli> g'night
<Xcell> gnite.
<ardchoille> gnite
<ardchoille> I think for a usb key, ext2 is the best way to go because ext3 would end up eating up some of the available memory in order to hold the journal.
<Xcell> Doing test..re-boot.brb..thanks.
<ardchoille> Xcell: wait
<Xcell> hurry
<ardchoille> Xcell: Why are you rebooting? It's possible you can do what's needed without a reboot
<Xcell> touch/fsck..ing
<Xcell> brb
<ardchoille> ok
<N1ghtm4r3> so? .. about flash?
<Xcell> yay.
<Xcell> im good.
<Xcell> Amarok rocks for a start up app.
<Xcell> htop rocks too..get it.
<Xcell> my cpu is from alaska..lol.
<Xcell> I stifle.
<N1ghtm4r3> i think i found out why it doesnt work
<N1ghtm4r3> i have Mozilla firefox installed cause some guy made me apt-get Ubuntustudios-desktop
<N1ghtm4r3> and it downloaded lots of useless stuff
<Xcell> Exactly.
<N1ghtm4r3> so when i try to install flash it installs it for mozilla
<gadren> in Firefox, Ctrl+K brought the focus onto the search bar.  Does Konq have a similar keyboard shortcut?
<N1ghtm4r3> so how do i take all this off?
<stdin> N1ghtm4r3: sorry, I have firefox too, flash still works
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Open adept and start uninstalling stuff. But be careful and watch the deps that get uninstalled or you may uninstall something you need.
<N1ghtm4r3> adept?
<N1ghtm4r3> add/delete ?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: adept_manager
<Xcell> tricky stuff..if a newbee..be ware.
<Xcell> Does not kubuntu have a switch wich brings the install to null?
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i type it in Konsole and it will bring it up?
<Xcell> It should.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: yes
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: i dont know =S ... im a long time winDoser
<Xcell> lol    k
<Xcell> Would save hd's as well as band width.
<N1ghtm4r3> im using the adept installer right now and it actualy does the same
<Xcell> N1ghtm4r3:  i used ad remove for restricted xtras..it did the job.
<Xcell> all was installed without fail.
<Xcell> 2 much java installs create bad bean soup..lol.
<mosiac> anyone an avid amarok user?
<flaccid_> yeayh
<mosiac> i clicked something wrong the first time i opened it and now i cant get it to look for songs
<mosiac> lol nm
<mosiac> i found what i need hehe
<Xcell> what was it.
<mosiac> i just had to goto options and tell it which folders my song files were in
<Xcell> k thanks..
<Xcell> I love Amarok..beats windoze winamp witch aol runs...total crap.
<mosiac> well im really used to itunes
<mosiac> which is why i like it hehe
<Xcell> ted turner needs a hair cut..lol.
<mosiac> lol
<Xcell> he is drain bramaged.
<mosiac> ok awesome new questions hehe anyone play tremelous?
<Xcell> whats that  game?
<mosiac> its a fps with aliens and humans
<mosiac> supposedly pretty good
<mosiac> but i can never get it to load
<Xcell> my wife told me I was grounded from games.
<mosiac> lol
<ardchoille> mosiac: The ubuntu forums might have some info about it
<Xcell> she has no shares..
<mosiac> i was doing some searches
<mosiac> but i dont think i found anything gonna check real quick
<Xcell> W@ill work for Kubuntu.
<Xcell> goofy kee bord.
<Xcell> Must need cleaning..
<neo_> guys I have a dual monitor setup and I have recently migrated from windows to Kubuntu 7.10. My second monitor is showing only lines. What to do. I tried to configure monitor and display but I end up no kde(x) after boot?
<ardchoille> Xcell: You using my kb again? lol
<Xcell> lol.I have hukt on fonix fer kee bords.
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ardchoille> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ardchoille> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<N1ghtm4r3> xcell: no i mean im uninstalling everything related to Ubuntustudios
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: sorry it took a while
<sigma> besides konq, firefox what other web browsers are available for kde/kubuntu?
<Xcell> N1ghtm4r3: it is a question of what works..I have litle experience in multiple extractions/.
<sigma> N1ghtm4r3: why not just install the regular ubuntu?
<Xcell> sogma: I will tickle you...Kubuntu Rocks.
<Xcell> sigma..sry
<ardchoille> sigma: There's opera, available from the partner repo
<ardchoille> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ardchoille> sigma: There's also links and elinks
<Xcell> ardchoille: how do I enable java with opera..that is what stoped me.
 * ardchoille hides
<posingaspopular> where are the openoffice temp files stored?
<moparisthebest> opera isn't that hot anyway Xcell
<ardchoille> Xcell: Installing opera via the package manager should take care of that for you, it did for me.
<Xcell> Even though firefox is more automated.
<neo_> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx', will this command install my nvidia gforece fx 5500 drivers?
<sigma> xcell: lol sorry meant install regular kubuntu
<Xcell> screw opera..is sings the bad tune.
<ardchoille> neo_: Hold on..
<sigma> i tried opera, it looks old
<N1ghtm4r3> sigma: Cause ubuntu sucks .... gnome fails
<neo_> Hold on what you mean hold on, I just ran it, is ok?
<Xcell> Gut fealing told me..dont do it...opera.
<neo_> dude is it ok?
<sigma> N1ghtm4r3: so try thats y i use kubuntu!
<ardchoille> neo_: That's the correct driver, yes, I wanted to look it up.
<neo_> oh! thanks, scared me there.
<ardchoille> neo_: After installing it, you need to enable the driver and restart xorg
<neo_> :)
<neo_> ok thanks
<posingaspopular> anyone know where the open office temp files are located?
<sigma> does anyone know why the miro player has so many gnome dependencies? it looks really cool and dont get me wrong so does amarok, but miro plays both audio and video, unless theres a way to play video with amarok as well?
<N1ghtm4r3> i believe amarok does too ... ­>,>
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: I wanna say /tmp
<NickPresta> Amarok doesn't play video.
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure that programs all have their own hidden /programname files
<Linux_Galore> sigma: Amarok 2 can play audio and video to. What your forgetting is Amarok doesnt just play audio it can stream from the web and manage a podcast downloads to you ipod
<Xcell> http://openoffice.blogs.com/openoffice/configuration_and_setup/index.html
<Xcell> temp files
<sigma> Linux_Galore: how do u make it play a video file?
<mosiac> if i just restart x will it start using a new vid card driver?
<Linux_Galore> sigma: install v2
<Xcell> sigma: vlc
<posingaspopular> kde/ktorrent or something similar
<doyalBaBa> Amarok can play VIDEO?!!!!!
<ardchoille> mosiac: It will use the driver that is defined in xorg.conf
<N1ghtm4r3> mh i've seen those nifty 'widget/applet' onscreen in some screenshots .. i'd like some lol
<mosiac> k
<Linux_Galore> Version 2.0 can
<mosiac> I downloaded the nvidia driver from synaptic will that setup the driver for me or is there something else I need to do?
<sigma> Linux_Galore: where do u get it from? i have the one that came with ubuntu 7.10
<Linux_Galore> thanks to phonon Amarok 2 can play video
<ardchoille> mosiac: You installed it via synaptic?
<Xcell> sigma needs spanked..lol.
<mosiac> well downloaded it i assume it installed it
<ardchoille> mosiac: Which driver? nvidia?
<mosiac> nvidia 'new' driver.. mistake?
<Linux_Galore> sigma: Amrok 2.0 isnt in the 7.10 repo, it should be in hardy in a few weeks
<Xcell> waits
<Xcell> cant
<sigma> Linux_Galore: and that will work in 7.10?
<ardchoille> mosiac: Don't know, I've never used that one. Try this in a terminal: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Linux_Galore> sigma: well I use kmplayer for video and amarok for audio
<Xcell> sigma: Invite me to dinner...please.
<ardchoille> lol
<sigma> isn't amarok 2.0 the one thats in the kde4 live cd's?
<doyalBaBa> Amarok v2 can play video? WOW... ... surprising!!!!
<mosiac> it said that my x config has been altered but then it says that the script can not proceed automatically that right?
<Linux_Galore> although these days I have so little time so I watch  videos and listen to music on my Nokia N810 (yay amazon) thanks to canola
<Xcell> Look 4 Amarok to take the codec by storm...I didnt tell ya. shh.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | mosiac
<ubotu> mosiac: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> mosiac: Read that page, there's some helpful stuff there.
<mosiac> k
<Linux_Galore> doyalBaBa: well Amarok V2 uses the new phonon back end in kde 4. The funny thing is phonon makes playing media so easy the amarok guys found they could hack video support in after a few hours
<Xcell> Amarok will soon make m$ look like phisher price..stand by.
<mosiac> ok followed what it said, that was much eaiser then i thought hehe
<ardchoille> Xcell: That's already been done :P
<mosiac> need to restart x now?
<ardchoille> mosiac: No, you just need to restart xorg
<sigma> lol, just needs video + dvd support and it'll be up there with the best!
<mosiac> control alt backspace? or is there a better way?
<Xcell> I c ardchoille..nice..but it has more to come.
<ardchoille> mosiac: Save all your work, open a terminal and do:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Xcell> Linux Rocks boys...Rock on.
<Xcell> sigma: dont feel left out..I have hamburger on the grill.
<Linux_Galore> I was talking to an IT guy while I was shopping with the missus and I was talking about Linux etc and some of the work I do and the guy wants me to go and do a job interview lol
<Xcell> j/k sigma..just goshing with ya..k?
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Go for it :)
<Linux_Galore> ok who has a problem
<sigma> its cool
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: I have a problem
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: Im getting out of IT and moving to marketing
<sigma> dam kmplayer is pretty resource friendly
<Xcell> k sigma..just having fun..no pun intended..you are way cool to lose.
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: I can't find lib-print-what-i-meant-not-what-i-typed
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: ?
<ardchoille> Too many typos lately :/
<Xcell> lol must be that jukt on fonix failure.
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: use a client that spell checks on the fly
<Xcell> hukt
<ardchoille> Xcell: hahaha
<Xcell> I love ya ardchoille..ya know that.
<ardchoille> :)
 * Linux_Galore starts playing the Love Boat theme song
<Xcell> I'm not perfect by no means.I have my days..but....ya know.
<Xcell> and sigma is my buddy..he ows me dinner..\
<Linux_Galore> Xcell: perfection is a mental disease
<Xcell> Exactly..Well said.
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Xcell> sigma has excellent ideas..he needs to mail conical about them.. he is actually a very sharp man.
<Xcell> has a god eye for detail.
<Xcell> god
<Xcell> good
<ardchoille> hukt of fonix strikes again!
<Linux_Galore> yeah kmplayer is pretty cool if you want a simple player that doesnt suck up system resources
<Xcell> crappy kee bord sry
<Xcell> hahaha
<ardchoille> I use mplayer for almost everything
<Linux_Galore> I should post  my kmplayerrc file as it works pretty well
<sigma> xcell: what on earth r u going on about:)
<Xcell> my bord was made from dell
<Xcell> U sigma..U rock 2.
<sigma> linux_galore: what does that file do?
<Linux_Galore> kmplayerrc file = configuration file for kmplayer that defines how the player reacts
<Xcell> It stutters 2
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Register on the wiki and make a homepage for yourself.. you can post it there :)
<sigma> ok
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: its just a text file
<sigma> wel i need 2reboot, cheers for now
<Xcell> ok my bit sigma..U rock..
<Linux_Galore> Im trying to remember the cutpast url
<Xcell> but
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: pastebin?
<Linux_Galore> thats is
<ardchoille> !pastebin | Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> !pastbin
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy_bus> the only way to resume a file in wget is to go to the correct directory and type; wget -c url. Is their a easier way to resume something?
<Xcell> sigma: U have god ideas..so..hurry and shut up about them...no waiting.
<Xcell> good
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: You can use kget
<Xcell> has a dell kee bord 4 sale...cheap.
<ardchoille> lol, no thanks
<ardchoille> I can typo all by myself :P
<Xcell> lol  no waiting.
<MacAnthony> for some reason my wireless controller doesn't show in my knetworkmanager - any one think of a reason why?
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> MacAnthony: Might try that
<MacAnthony> ardchoille: my wireless card works, I'm using it, it just doesn't show in knetworkmanager
<titanix88> crazy_bus: create .wgetrc file with ur desired defaults. :)
<Linux_Galore> ok copy this file to /home/user_name/.kde/share/config   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47327/  it should make kmplayer work nice, took me a bit of stuffing around
<ardchoille> MacAnthony: I was thinking that maybe that page had some info about that issue
<Linux_Galore> call the file  kmplyerrc
<Linux_Galore> oops
<MacAnthony> I've been through the page to setup my card and didn't come across it, but I'll check again
<Linux_Galore> kmplayerrc sorry
<ardchoille> MacAnthony: Ah, ok
<Xcell> Thank god for knotes..i write every thing down..even though I cant spell.
<ardchoille> Xcell: Have you tried basket?
<Xcell> basket? where?
<MacAnthony> ardchoille: the only annoying thing is that I can't browse for available APs
<ardchoille> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2build2.1 (gutsy), package size 4854 kB, installed size 7540 kB
<Linux_Galore> I find the default setup for kmplayer is a bit retarded
<Xcell> ah t/y
<ardchoille> Xcell: basket rocks!
<Xcell> I'll get it/\,
<MacAnthony> I can do a iwlist scan and get them that way, but no gui way
<titanix88> Linux_Galore: not only retarded, it's freaking ugly!!
<Linux_Galore> titanix88: depends on the theme you use
<Xcell> moves to adept ..if i can spell it.
<Xcell> brb
 * titanix88 wonders where is the crazy_bus guy!!! Did he gave up CLI?
<crazy_bus> titanix88: I was looking at the wget file trying to find something to match resume
<titanix88> continue = 0n
<titanix88> on
<titanix88> or something like that! :)
<titanix88> Anyone here played Commercial Tux Racer?
<crazy_bus> ah thanks titanix88
<Xcell> wow ..big file..brb
<mosiac> got it going all good heh
<titanix88> crazy_bus: u r welcome!:)
<Xcell> 5 megs..I must be dumb.
<Xcell> lol
<titanix88> Anyone played commercial tux racer?
<Xcell> See> if that was windoxe. I would have had to re-boot 5 times..lol.
<Xcell> not excluding the adware
<Xcell> i can spell now..dell is in trouble.
<Linux_Galore> Heres a better copy of my kmplayerrc file with all the crud removed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47330/  just copy it to  /home/uaer-name/.kde/share/config     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47330/
<crazy_bus> windows isn't that bad.  ok mabey it is.  But it becomes barely livable with cygwin.  (I have to live in it for the past few days due to my new computer failing for some reason :( )
<Linux_Galore> s/uaer-name/user-name/
<titanix88> #linuxgametome
<Xcell> Thanks ardchoille.
<ardchoille> Xcell: What for?
<Xcell> ardchoille: cant be substituted for patience and stability.
<mosiac> hehe
<mosiac> man
<mosiac> i hate this computer somtimes
<sebastian^> moin all
<Xcell> ardchoille: needs to be on Ubuntu salary.
<Xcell> Without question.
<titanix88> anyone know any channel abt linux games?
<ardchoille> Xcell: Wait until you see the real guru's in action. There are folks in this channel that put me to shame :)
<N1ghtm4r3> this is lulzorific
<N1ghtm4r3> Flash still aint working
<Xcell> I understand ardchoille.but as it is U rock..they show up to show off..U show up to help..U are blessed.
<ardchoille> Xcell: Thank you.
<Xcell> More than welcome..
<mosiac> gasp the world of warcraft howto thread seems to have vanished from the forums
<Xcell> I have watched the channel for 1 month..ardchoille is commit3ed..dont abuse him.
<jpatrick> ardchoille: real gurus?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Yes, folks like you :)
<jpatrick> ardchoille: nah, this is just me hobby :)
<Xcell> gurus are show off's I know..I am an electronics tech..I can spot a show off in a heart beat.
<Xcell> ardchoille:  is commited..be nice.
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Yeah, it's been a hobby of mine since 2001 ;)
<Xcell> im done..brb
<N1ghtm4r3> can someone help me?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: With what?
<titanix88> Xcell u r a electronics guru?
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> 30+ yrs
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i've been having the same problem all night , i cant get Flash to work on Konqueror
<titanix88> OMG :0
<Xcell> retired
<Xcell> my batteries died
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: How did you install flash? Which version/package?
<titanix88> i'm trying to be an electronics hobbyist. Where to start?
<Xcell> google forest mims
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: installed trough add/remove program .. installed the restricted package
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: What I did was "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree", then restarted konqueror and it worked great
<Xcell> brb
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: have you searched for the new plugin in konquerors config?
<Xcell> duty calls
<ardchoille> jpatrick: That was my next step :)
<N1ghtm4r3> jpatrick: I tried , cant find it
<titanix88> Xcell: is it free?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Did you tell konq to scan for new plugins?
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: make sure you have /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree in the search list
<Xcell> Dont know..
<Xcell> forest m mims
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i entered sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it tell me 0 updated 0 installed 0 deleted
<Xcell> google that
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Are you using Gutsy?
<Xcell> good christian engineer
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: yeah
<N1ghtm4r3> jpatrick: how do i do that anyway lol
<titanix88> yeah. i got it. But i cant afford it.:(
<Xcell> what titanix88
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: press in "New" and add it to the textbox
<mosiac> dang
<N1ghtm4r3> jpatrick: did , still doesnt work
<Xcell> Dont go to radio shack,,they abuse electronics via texas instruments garbage..imported crap.
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: rescanned and restarted konq?
<N1ghtm4r3> jpatrick: did twice
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: what does the plugins tab say?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: fwiw, I don't have /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree in my konq plugins list, but flash works fine.
<titanix88> Xcell: Not RadioShack! The website of the book of the author!
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Are you by chance on a 64bit system?
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: no lol
<ardchoille> ok
<jpatrick> ardchoille: that's where my libflashplayer.so seems to be..
<jpatrick> let's see..
<jpatrick> !flash | N1ghtm4r3
<ubotu> N1ghtm4r3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<titanix88> Xcell: forest mims is expensive.
<ardchoille> jpatrick: As is mine, but that path isn't in the konq plugins list
<ardchoille> Oh, well, it works.. I won't question it :)
<Xcell> Never buy electronics from best buy or walmart..they are re-repaired components sold as a lot sum..that is why they warranty everything as they do. I have repaired too much of that crap.
<Xcell> Forest m mims is a cheap quality education..the man is spot on.
<titanix88> Xcell: Actually im not a north american. I live in bangladesh. No radioshack here. :)
<N1ghtm4r3> jpatrick: alredy done everything they said there .... still dont work
<Xcell> Radio shack is junk..unless it is a name brand..even then is costs 2 much as a 3rd party.
<titanix88> but cluster of 25-30  small electronics shops. We call them bazar.
<jpatrick> N1ghtm4r3: odd indeed
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Just out of curiousity, open a terminal and do:  ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<mosiac> so i installed the nvidia driver and it seemed to work fine but i am getting serious graphic glitches
<Xcell> titanix88:  forest m mim rules as a means of truthful teaching of the field..beats anyone who professes as such..
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: it says none find
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: found*
<Xcell> The man is christian and truthful,,no bogus info any where.
<ardchoille> Keep in mind that this is a support channel. All off-topic chat should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Ah hah!
<ardchoille> jpatrick: You see that?
<Xcell> nite N1ghtm4r3
<jpatrick> ardchoille: ok ok ;) must be my setup
<N1ghtm4r3> ?
<Xcell> oh  sry
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<ardchoille> jpatrick: he's missing /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Xcell> I have 4 roms watching sry.
<Xcell> rooms
<titanix88> Xcell: Ok. Thnx.
<Xcell> y/w titanix88.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i feel that in a way or another i pretty much caused it?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: What do you get when you: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: it wouldnt surprize me .. im a long time win-Doser
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: No problem, I'mm trying to help sort it out
<Xcell> lol dosser
<N1ghtm4r3> no Xcell lol
<N1ghtm4r3> a winDoser
<N1ghtm4r3> as in bulldoser
<Xcell> lol
<vzduch> Xcell: only 4 rooms? o0
<N1ghtm4r3> ATENTION EVERYBODY
<Xcell> yeeeehaw!
<N1ghtm4r3> there will be a small spam
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Wait
<N1ghtm4r3> ok
<ardchoille> !pastebin | N1ghtm4r3
<ubotu> N1ghtm4r3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<N1ghtm4r3> OOoooh
<N1ghtm4r3> awesome!
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<Xcell> vzduch: what?..lol
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47341/
<vzduch> Xcell: if you mean IRC channels.. I have 12 of 'em open
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: its french but its pretty self explanatory
<vzduch> and I know ppl who have ~30 open all the time
<Xcell> I am duplistic in nature.
<Xcell> They are robots..dont kid yourself vz.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: I'm seeing a lot of stuff I shouldn't be seeing there
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: fun fun fun
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47344/
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: WTH!?
<ardchoille> That's what you should have seen
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: What's up with all those deps?
<Xcell> vzduch: We here are humans..others need not apply.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: could it be because someone made me install Ubuntu Studios's desktop ... frigging gnome
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Quite possibly
<jpatrick> ardchoille: seems he has it, but in french :D without the weird dep problems
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: is there a way to fix it? or its fucked?
<Xcell> So stop showing off already.
<ardchoille> jpatrick: yeah
<jpatrick> !language | N1ghtm4r3
<ubotu> N1ghtm4r3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<N1ghtm4r3> !nofun | jpatrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nofun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Try this for me: sudo apt-get autoremove
<N1ghtm4r3> joking with you jpatrick
<jpatrick> ;)
<Xcell> Showing off is a sign of insecurity.
<Xcell> brb in 3 mins.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: it is asking me *same list* is gona be removed , do you want to continue?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: autoremove removes files/deps that are no longer needed. Your call, but I would recommend it
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: you are the master here lol im still a n00bunteros
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Seems you had a lot of junk left over from the ubuntustudio-desktop install
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoile: pretty much yeah
<ardchoille> That should get rid of it
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoile: its uninstallin now
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: is this gona remove ubuntu studios too? *i wish*
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: When that's done, we're going to search for the flashplugin
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i think its done now
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: yeah it is
<Xcell> Yeeehaw!
<Xcell> Thaks.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: ok, do this: find /usr -type f -name libflashplayer.so
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: so now i type sudo apt-get flashinstall-nonfree ?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: You already have it installed, don't you?
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: normaly , i dont even know if it is due to the whole list of junk
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: its searching now
<Xcell> stoopid kee bord
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: lol
<Xcell> I want a refund.
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: lemme guess ... A Open?
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> lol
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: LOL im a keyboard geek!
<Xcell> I can tell.
<vzduch> ardchoille: while you're at it.. how's the latest Flash plugin (9.0.115.0) doing in *buntu?
<ardchoille> vzduch: Dunno, I have 9.0.48
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: mines an Aopen too but i got lucky , the store that sold it to me is runed by old school hackers , they dont sell bad stuff
<Xcell> nice
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: IE my brother , his boss and his friend
<Xcell> I was the oposite..they sell to tell.
<vzduch> I downgraded to the .48.. the .115 seems to be nonfunctional.. crashes nspluginviewer & doesn't play local .swf files
<N1ghtm4r3> Bill Gates style!
<Xcell> Imust admit..the realtek i/o is super fast.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: ... i dunno if it found something
<ardchoille> vzduch: Well, I don't install anything unless it's in the repos.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i think not actualy
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: It would print out what it found. if it retunred nothing, then it ofund nothing.
<Xcell> My i/o is so fast im afraid to upgrade.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i install
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: ok then it didnt find anything
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: Installé : 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<Xcell> My new mobo cant compare.
<Xcell> And I am on a 2003 mobo...go figure.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Ok, I don't get it. You have installed the correct package, yet the plugin can't be found.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Xcell> brb duty
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, see, if you really have multiverse enabeld, and then command " sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree "
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: the && means it will begin the second command right after the first one is over?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: yes
<ardchoille> pag: He's on Gutsy, all repos should be enabled by default.
<N1ghtm4r3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me please?
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: this is what it gave me after the download http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47346/
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: sure i'd do it .. where do i get it x_X
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Ah hah, plastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> yuhooooo kubuntu Rocks...
<Xcell> Pinch me.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: like i said ... im a newbee with linux , where do i find it
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: in a terminal:  kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: nvm i think i found it in the root folder
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Don't need sudo because we aren't chaning anything
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: It better not be in the root folder
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: so sudo actualy overwrite something?
<ardchoille> sudo runs a command as if root had ran it. we don't need it right now because we aren't editing the sources, just reading it
<N1ghtm4r3> oooh ok
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: First rule of thumb, never use sudo unless you really need it
<Xcell> I fel like a virgin..bill has to pay...lol.
<Xcell> bad joke..j/k.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47347/
<N1ghtm4r3> Xcell: you wanna rape bill or what?!
<Xcell> Raping bill would only make you stand in line.
<N1ghtm4r3> ...indeed
<N1ghtm4r3> XD
<Xcell> I dont have time for financial wizards that will eventually fall by the way side.
<mosiac> ok i broke it again, i unchecked the nvidia drivers because i was getting a lot of relics and glitches but now my resolution isnt set to widescreen like the moniter and no matter what I set it to, it doesnt go right what did i mess up?
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: so infact , if i want to modify my sources.list i have to use sudo?
<ardchoille> mosiac: To change video drivers, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart xorg
<Xcell> People:...We the people (need) to support Kubuntu)..why?...Think about the money U wasted with windoze...U do the math.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Correct
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Well, use sudo if editing in a cli app like vim, but you use kdesudo for editing in a gui app like kate or kedit
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: first time someone actualy teach me something about linux ... ussualy peoples just go 'do this and that'
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: teach a man to fish.. :)
<Xcell> Kubuntu is a whole new learning experience...it takes time..but it is a honest ays work compared to buddy bill.
<Xcell> days
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: and he will have food all his life
<ardchoille> Right
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: thats some wise words
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: I really don't understand why you are having this problem with the fplash plugin.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: well just like it just said , it wasnt installed , how do i install it now? considering i have the file
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: you made me download it right after i deleted it right?
<ardchoille> Well, you can simply cd /var/cache/apt/archives  and do  sudo dpkg -i name_of_package
<Hirvinen_> window goto
 * ardchoille hands Hirvinen_ a /
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: what? it keeps doing it
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: omg .... alright lets give it a try
<Eicca> how come the [½§] and [alt] button wont work in wine? can those get somehow fixed?
<N1ghtm4r3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eshat> hey all ,.. if i open a window in dolphin it's size does always get small so that i have to maximize each window ,... is there a setting for this behavior ???
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: it gives me this error in Konqueror when i try flash : Erreur : http://video.google.fr/videohosted?docid=-3563784723686953251 : TypeError: Undefined value
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: You might want to bookmark the pastebin :)
<eshat> ok i found the error
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: yeah
<Xcell> k
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: sooo ... that means no flash at all for me?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: The only thing I can think of is that the ubuntustuido install messed something, but I can't figure out what or how to fix it
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: shit
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Well, if it were me, I'd backup all personal files and reinstall, but this time don't mess with ubuntustudio
<Xcell> ardchoille:  where you @ dont tell if not necessary..
<Xcell> dont
<ardchoille> I hate having a system that isn't in prime working order
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: aw man then i'd have to reinstall wine and all this ..
<mosiac> reinstalling wine is pretty easy
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: and it takes an eternity just to install kubuntu .. isnt there just a restore option?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: It's up to you. Or you could post this problem on ubuntu forums and see what they say
<Xcell> me 2 ardchoille i hate sillt systems that act like they want to and cant.
<Xcell> silly
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Try the ubuntu forums first
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> closed
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: i dunno .. might take too long before they answer and i'd like to fix it before i go to bed
<oobe> ya
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: You'd be surprised, those forums are awesome
<oobe> does anyone know some good scripts to download tv episode data for mythvideo like imdb.pl but for tv eps
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> my kee bord needs wd40.
<bucatoamano> hello kommander problem how i can setglobal to send to another dialog ?
<bucatoamano> *how can i
<Xcell> tires but still stays.
<Xcell> 6 am here
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: can you link them to me? for some reason the only site related to ubuntu i find is the one from france and there is hardly ever any replies from there , the other site i get is a world wide operation or something
<Xcell> Beats the birds to the yawn.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Sure, http://ubuntuforums.org
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: thanks , sorry if im anoying
<Xcell> Kubuntu is keeping me up.
<Xcell> I'm addicted.
<Xcell> N1ghtm4r3:  neve.
<Xcell> r
<Xcell> Its late and we all need sleep.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: You're not annoying, I enjoy helping. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: eh its fine , that other guy will get a kick in the nuts for screwing my Kubuntu up tho
<Xcell> who N1ghtm4r3.
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: you still taught me a lot
<N1ghtm4r3> Ltn Sabre Vulpine i think
<Xcell> wow..typical..I got that treatment til i mey ardchoille.
<Xcell> met
<Xcell> The man knows..and what he does not know he wil tell ya..that is the meqsure of a man.
<Xcell> measure.
<Xcell> The man Rocks.,
<Xcell> very studied.
<Xcell> nif said.
<Xcell> N1ghtm4r3:  where are ya..
<N1ghtm4r3> xcell: im right here
<Sulo_Seppa> if I get KDE4 in the repos, will it replace my current KDE installation or can I switch between them?
<vzduch> it's supposed to be separate
<Xcell> sspoken from an angry man.
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: It installs kde4 so you can use it along side your current kde install
<Xcell> I'll bet he hates life.
<Sulo_Seppa> Okay I thought so. I just hate doing blind development:)
<Xcell> vzduch: Drink more beer.
<vzduch> Xcell: nevah
<Sulo_Seppa> beer is good
<Xcell> U axcell inhatred..it shows......enjoy.
<vzduch> I've had enough beer in my life it'll last till my pension (which is not sure that I'll receive it when I'm 67..)
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: there we go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3913602#post3913602
<Xcell> That settles it vzduch.U told on urself..U angry selfish man U.
<Xcell> waiting to retire to do....nothing.
<Xcell> but complain.
<vzduch> Xcell: selfish - perhaps.. angry - definitely not
<Xcell> ALL the time..old fart.
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Good job :)
<vzduch> and how do you wanna know I complain all the time?  do you know me? o0
<Sulo_Seppa> Knowing people is overrated. knowing beer is not.
<Xcell> I watch vzduch.
<Xcell> U r anger selfish old man....self telling.
<Xcell> Alays bitching at those whom cant compete on your level.
<Xcell> always
<vzduch> stop it already.. else I _will_ get angry..
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, erm.. didn't your installation of Flash failed on "md5sum mismatch"?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: i think?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, hmm.. try enabling proposed updates repos, and reinstalling the flash..
<Xcell> silly old man..give some one life through your experiences..pass it on.
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, or actually neverming - those repos don't have flash (yet?).. Installing it manualy should work though..
<Xcell> Be glad for something  your riches perish else wise.
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: we've been trying all night actualy
<eshat> Hey all ,.. i have a problem with my FN-Keys in kubuntu ,....
<Sulo_Seppa> what is the problem, eshat?
<eshat> if can't control my sound woth the FN Keys,... i only switch between 17 % an 0 % but sound does not change,... pressing fn+mute works ,... i alread tried to change global hotkeys in kmix,... also no change
<eshat> eshat: sorry for my bad english
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, try the following in konsole: "locate flash | grep plugin"
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/flashplugin-nonfree.desktop
<ardchoille> pag: The problem was that the libflashplugin.so file isn't on his system
<Sulo_Seppa> eshat: did you set your sound levels right?
<pag> ardchoille, I know... I've experienced that problem myself once..
<ardchoille> pag: Ah, ok, maybe you can get it working for him
<eshat> Sulo_Seppa: where to set?
<stuffcorpse> hello, firefox is doing weird things with .txt files. it always pops up a download box instead of displaying in the browser. anyone knows whats up wth that?
<vzduch> eshat: KMix and/or alsamixer
<Sulo_Seppa> eshat: but you can change sound in kmix
<pag> ardchoille, I'll try... it's harder to explain than I though (no 'this-fixes-all' command for this :( )
<Sulo_Seppa> stuffcorpse: yes, you are using firefox. use a better browser
<eshat> Sulo_Seppa: i think it is set up rightly
<vzduch> hrhr
<Sulo_Seppa> stuffcorpse: or choose to handle hte fire correctly
<Sulo_Seppa> the*
<ardchoille> pag: That's actually a good thing, N1ghtm4r3 likes to learn rather than have yo do it for him, it's a good attitude to have
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa: better browser as in konqueror?
<Sulo_Seppa> konqueror is one, yes.
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa: handle what?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, you'll need to download the flash-package from Adobe site, since I can't remember where it can be found on system
<Sulo_Seppa> eshat: you can only switch between 0% and 17% using the function keys?
<eshat> is there a way to configure kmilo ???
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa: i use konq sometimes actually
<eshat> Sulo_Seppa: sorry,,... i meant 0% and 11 % when pressing fn+up or fn+down
<Sulo_Seppa> stuffcorpse: edit->pref->content
<Sulo_Seppa> eshat: and it won't increase any more? wow..
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa: there's no txt entry in file types
<Sulo_Seppa> make one
<eshat> Sulo_Seppa: yes,... also i only see the changes it that little box that appers while pressing,... if i open kmix there nothing changes when i press fn+up or down
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa:i don't know how
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: alright brb
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, or hmm.. actually it's in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  so copy that to your desktop and extract there
<eshat> is there a way to configure kmilo ,... or should i remove kmilo ???
<Sulo_Seppa> kmilo?
<ardchoille> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Sulo_Seppa> eshat: Well obviously it is changing the sound if you hit the function keys, so the keys aren't the problem
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: done , what do i do next?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, navigate there with konsole ( cd Desktop/$WhateverTheNewDirectoryIsCalled )
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, or open that dir with Konq. and hit F4.. should also work..
<Xcell> yay go to the other 1
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: then i hit enter?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, yup.. it should take you to that dir
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: alright i am
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: what do i do now?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, are you trying to get it to work with Firefox or Konq.?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: Konq
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, ok... could you pastebin the output of ' ls '
<Sulo_Seppa> Wait.. what are you doing? trying to install flash?
<compuman> Hi guys, I have a problem.  I am in Ubuntu safe mode right now.  Accessing the default session gives me an "your session lasted less than ten seconds" error.  Can someone please help me, as this is my productivity machine?
<ardchoille> compuman: That sounds like a problem with GDM (gnome display manager)
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: What were your recent changes?
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, yup. it doesn't want to go through repos, since Adobe and Ubuntu seem to disagree on md5sum :(
<compuman> Sulo_Seppa: Install RealPlayer, afaik.
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: Can you tell me more about the situation? Did you just boot up and that happen or were you changing stuff and that happened?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47350/
<ardchoille> pag: So he just needs to cp the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib ?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, allright.. try the following now: "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so "
<Sulo_Seppa> pag: just get it from 3rd party or something
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: it asked for my pass then .. nothing , just back to ls
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: well?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, commands do not provide output if everything goes well ;)
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: THAT is fun to know actualy o_o ..
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: msdos definitly aint like this lol
<compuman> Sulo_Seppa: I made a symbolic link for realplayer.
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: sudo chown (username) .ICEauthority
<Sulo_Seppa> according to ubuntuforums
 * N1ghtm4r3 sings *This , is the sound! This , is the sound! This , is the sound! Like a Drug Drug!
 * N1ghtm4r3 trance
<compuman> What will that do, Sulo_Seppa?
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: hopefully fix it
<Sulo_Seppa> if not, then come back and I'll tell you something else to try
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, next you could do " ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ "
<compuman> process:5335): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<compuman> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<compuman> program instead. For further details, see:
<compuman>     http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<compuman> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: What?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: Permission not granted
<compuman> An error message.
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, oh... prefix that all with sudo
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: how did that error message originate?
 * N1ghtm4r3 trances and sing 'Iiits a dreeeaaam'
<stuffcorpse> Sulo_Seppa: I figured out what's wrong. thanks for the help
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: uh?
<compuman> It is what happens when I go in default session.
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, yup :)
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: alright giving it a try
<Sulo_Seppa> Why all that work to install flashplayer? why not just use flashplayer-installer or whatever it is?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, after you're done you could install konqueror-nsplugins ( sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins ) and navigate to konq's Settings -> Plugins -> Search for new plugins (or something similiar)  iirc it should work after that..
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: absolutely no output
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, no output is good :-)
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: Because it won't work on his system
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: done , now i gota reboot konq?
<Sulo_Seppa> it won't work? why not?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, yup. might be a good thing to do
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: try rm ~/.gnome2/session
<compuman> http://pastebin.com/d709edcc7
<Sulo_Seppa> Try what I said, compuman
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: nspluginviewer just crashed
<deuryte_> xcell
<Xcell> ya
<neville> Is it possible at all to get a screenshot of a screensaver?
<deuryte_> going back to beat them up......
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: mh weird
<Xcell> go to #jesus
<Xcell> i cant
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: now it doesnt give me a link to download flash
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: but it gives me a blank grey square instead of where should be a video runing under flash
<Sulo_Seppa> neville: you mean without destroying the universe? doubt it
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, ok... le's try Sulo_Seppa's approach: " sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so && chmod +x flashplayer-installer && sudo ./flashplayer-instaler "
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: nspluginviewer crashed again
<compuman> File apparently doesn't exist.
<Sulo_Seppa> no no
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: sudo: ./flashplayer-instaler: command not found
<ardchoille> Well, bedtime for me.. been up since 6am yesterday.
<Sulo_Seppa> compuman: well, there is some session file in ~/.gnome/ that you should delete
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, are you still in that flash-dir on your desktop?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: woops XD
<Sulo_Seppa> you shouldn't run flashplayer-installer as root
<compuman> Nope.
<Sulo_Seppa> it doesn't make sense..
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, erm.. does it install in home-dir? :O
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: lemme open a new one lol
<vzduch> N1ghtm4r3: which Flash version did you install?
<Sulo_Seppa> yes
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: The package manager runs it as root
<Sulo_Seppa> package manager is mysterious
<Sulo_Seppa> ./flashplayer-installer should be ran as user
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: The only way for the flash installer to work correctly is to run it as root
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: rm cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so': no files of this type
<neville> Yeah, thought as much x.x;
<Sulo_Seppa> No!
<neville> I'll just try with xvidcap, thanks anyway though!
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, you don't have to do this anymore - it already did that
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: uh sorry
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: just do ./flashplayer-installer
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, just run " chmod +x flashplayer-installer && ./flashplayer-instaler "
<vzduch> pag: spelling..
<Sulo_Seppa> ardchoille: not true at all. flash plugin installs in ~/.mozilla
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: No, it installs in /usr/lib
<N1ghtm4r3> it doesnt find it .. it is not in ./
<pag> vzduch, oh... quess I didn't have enogh coffee this morning ;P
<Sulo_Seppa> what, N1ghtm4r3?
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: its not in ./
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: it just doesnt find it
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, might be due I mispelled it...it should be  ./flashplayer-installer
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: nope it still cant find it
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, are you in the right dir?
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: pwd
<N1ghtm4r3> ardchoille: ?
<Sulo_Seppa> archoille: I am using flash. there is no flash plugin in /usr/lib
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: type: pwd
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, give us output of that command, please :)
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: I installed it with the package manager and it installed in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<N1ghtm4r3> pag:
<N1ghtm4r3> christian@Norton-Killer:~$ ./flashplayer-installer
<N1ghtm4r3> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, I meant 'pwd'
<N1ghtm4r3> pag:
<N1ghtm4r3> christian@Norton-Killer:~$ pwd
<N1ghtm4r3> /home/christian
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: ah :)
<ardchoille> N1ghtm4r3: Wrong dir
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: where is flashplayer-installer located?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, cd Desktop/ins*
<N1ghtm4r3> feck
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, or actually.. just hit <tab> instead of *
<N1ghtm4r3> im in
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: im in
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, just command " ./flashplayer-installer " then
<ardchoille> He's going to get a permissions error without sudo
<Sulo_Seppa> (before he tried repos, did he update?)
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4re: type this: "chmod 777 fl*" then do "./flashplayer-installer"
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47351/
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: The script itself is coded to install it in /usr/lib. without sudo it will fail
<ardchoille> Anyway, good night
<N1ghtm4r3> gnight
<ardchoille> Thanks for the help pag
<buz> can i upgrade dapper to gutsy directly?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, allright... just in case: " sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree "
<Sulo_Seppa> buz: no
<Sulo_Seppa> buz: you must upgrade one at a time
<buz> mpf
<buz> that takes forever on a bloody 500k link
<buz> easier to install from cd then
<Sulo_Seppa> buz: I know, it sucks but that is the way they made it.
<buz> what happens if i just bump dapper to gutsy in apt.sources
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: long ass output
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: but it end up with this
<N1ghtm4r3> pag:
<N1ghtm4r3> 07:16:36 (504.62 KB/s) - « ./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz » sauvegardé [3036127/3036127]
<N1ghtm4r3> Download done.
<N1ghtm4r3> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<N1ghtm4r3> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: I will walk you through this step by step, okay?
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: alright
<Sulo_Seppa> cd ~
<Sulo_Seppa> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<deuryte> xcell
<Xcell> ya
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: done
<Xcell> lol I nailed it.
<deuryte> how long is a ban
<Sulo_Seppa> tar -zxf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Xcell> dot know
<Sulo_Seppa> cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: done
<Xcell> stand bye i'll mail you with a new room.
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: done
<deuryte> 4
<Sulo_Seppa> ./flashplayer-installer
<Sulo_Seppa> and then do what it says. if you need any more help, just ask
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa:asks me to press enter if i wanna instal
<Sulo_Seppa> yes
<Sulo_Seppa> just hit enter
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: didnt work
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: didn't work? with firefox?
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: im on Kubuntu , i wanna make it work on Konq , i dont have firefox installed
<Sulo_Seppa> What did you try doing that did not work?
<deuryte> sulo   u have a 64bit system??
<Sulo_Seppa> oh okay
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47352/
<Sulo_Seppa> okay N1ghtm4r3, do this:
<Sulo_Seppa> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Sulo_Seppa> then open firefox, and close firefox
<Sulo_Seppa> then do:
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: why? i wanna make it work on Konq
<Sulo_Seppa> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<lg188__> hey
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: Oooooh i get it
<Sulo_Seppa> You need to do this first, N1ghtm4r3
<lg188__> is cab available in kubuntu
<Sulo_Seppa> wait, before the sudo apt-get remove firefox, install the flash plugin
<Sulo_Seppa> cab?
<N1ghtm4r3> cab is a iso file
<lg188__> ahhh
<lg188__> N1ghtm4r3: ty
<N1ghtm4r3> YAY! I helped the comunity for the first time! =D
<Sulo_Seppa> congratz :p
<N1ghtm4r3> hehehehe
<lg188__> Sulo_Seppa:  :)
<Sulo_Seppa> Did it work, N1ghtm4r3?
<lg188__> gongratz
<lg188__> congratz*
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: just installed firefox
<Sulo_Seppa> okay
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: now i run it once?
<Sulo_Seppa> yes
<N1ghtm4r3> wait
<deuryte> w2ktu rocks
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: it downloaded .. not sure if its installed yet
<lg188__> it install auto after downloading  i think
<Sulo_Seppa> well, just type firefox and press enter
<Sulo_Seppa> because it's firefox, it will take forever to start up :p
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: it takes longer than that on my windows partition lol , but thats cause theirs many plugins
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: also .. Done!
<Sulo_Seppa> okay
<Sulo_Seppa> now, after running firefox, close it and do this:
<Sulo_Seppa> ./flashplayer-installer
<Sulo_Seppa> just hit enter a bunch
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: installed , now it asked me if i wanna do a new instalation
<Sulo_Seppa> nope
<Sulo_Seppa> now, run konqueror
<lg188__> what is mouting i forgotten
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: it says to log out and back in for it to work
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: screw this lol *starts konq*
<Sulo_Seppa> it won't work..
<Sulo_Seppa> probably
<N1ghtm4r3> lets still give it a try no?
<Sulo_Seppa> but keep konqueror open
<Sulo_Seppa> click settings->configure konqueror
<Sulo_Seppa> then on the left plane, scroll down to plugins
<N1ghtm4r3> ok
<Sulo_Seppa> on the bottom right, it has netscape plugins, click scan
<lg188__> what means mouting ?i always forget
<N1ghtm4r3> mounting means 'mounting' a c iso file (or a cab in your option) into a virtual drive
<Sulo_Seppa> did it work N1ghtm4r3?
<lg188__> N1ghtm4r3: ty, are you new ?
<N1ghtm4r3> yeah im new here lol
<Sulo_Seppa> mounting is loading a filesystem
<N1ghtm4r3> and once its done should i try a flash?
<lg188__> Sulo_Seppa: i no it from N1ghtm4r3
<Sulo_Seppa> yes
<lg188__> know*
<Sulo_Seppa> but make sure the "search for plugins on kde startup" is checked
<Sulo_Seppa> lg188__: But I am Finnish, so I am superior
<lg188__> butt now i have to learn ( for school for French etc.)
<lg188__> Sulo_Seppa:  ?
<lg188__> N1ghtm4r3: good luck but you know much
<Sulo_Seppa> suomi
<Sulo_Seppa> does it work, N1ghtm4r3?
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: no
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, #kubuntu-fi ;-)
<Sulo_Seppa> okay, just log out then log back in
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: its nspluginviewer that crashed
<N1ghtm4r3> provoked signal 11
<Sulo_Seppa> pag: is that the cool people room?
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: well, just try logging out/in
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, sure it is :D
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: k brb
<Sulo_Seppa> where are you from pag?
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, originally from Russia - been living most of my life in Finland though :)
<Sulo_Seppa> You dirty bastard
<lg188__> pag: pleas stay on tpoic ... but talc i you wont
<Sulo_Seppa> My grandpa died by you people :(
<lg188__> Sulo_Seppa: ? pleas do not get angry ...
<Sulo_Seppa> I'm just joking
<pag> lg188__, sorry.
<Sulo_Seppa> but really, my grandpa fought in the winter war, and died in viipuri
<tianya> hello
<Sulo_Seppa> Hello tianya
<tianya> 有没 有人在啊
<Sulo_Seppa> Nice picture
<N1ghtm4r3> back
<Sulo_Seppa> works
<Sulo_Seppa> ?
<tianya> working
<tianya> who are you
<stdin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sulo_Seppa> Does it work, N1ghtm4r3?
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa: no , still the same blank grey square
<bjwebb> hi
<N1ghtm4r3> and when i quit or change page it crashes again
<Sulo_Seppa> open konqueror and go to settings->configure konqueror and click on plugins again
<bjwebb> im having trouble writing dvds
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, if you haven't already removed FF, see if it works in it
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: what is the problem?
<bjwebb> i can write CDs fine and also play dvds
<bjwebb> Sulo_Seppa: k3b fails
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: you have a dvd writer correct? :D
<bjwebb> yeah
<Sulo_Seppa> Hmm, what output does k3b give you?
<bjwebb> ive used it for dvds under windows
<bjwebb> Sulo_Seppa: erm i had a pastebin but the site's down :(
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: click "scan for new plugins"
<N1ghtm4r3> It works on firefox
<N1ghtm4r3> its only the viewplugin that fails now
<bjwebb> its says Write Error
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: is that it?
<bjwebb> nah, ill paste debug somewhere
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: what plugin? you don't need a special plugin for konqueror
<bjwebb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47355/
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: actualy i think yeah , it needs one , pag made me install one tho
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: and it says it needs one in the flash readme
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: restricted overwrite?
<bjwebb> hmm, what does that mean
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, konqueror-nsplugin is just a plugin wrapper - not the plugin itself
<Sulo_Seppa> you aren't allowed to overwrite that DVD+RW?
<bjwebb> Sulo_Seppa: hmm why not
<Sulo_Seppa> try running sudo k3b and trying
<bjwebb> okay
<N1ghtm4r3> nspluginviewer
<N1ghtm4r3> seems to be corupted or something
<Sulo_Seppa> You don't need konqueror-nsplugin
<N1ghtm4r3> how do i disable it then
<Sulo_Seppa> sudo apt-get remove konqueror-nsplugin
<Sulo_Seppa> purge that bitch
<bjwebb> Sulo_Seppa: same probelm
<shark> hello everybody
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: really?
<bjwebb> yeah
<N1ghtm4r3> IMMA PURGE THAT BEEOTCH!
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: is it writing at the right speed and everything?
<bjwebb> i dunno really
<N1ghtm4r3> christian@Norton-Killer:~$ sudo apt-get remove konqueror-nsplugin
<N1ghtm4r3> [sudo] password for christian:
<N1ghtm4r3> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<N1ghtm4r3> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<N1ghtm4r3> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<N1ghtm4r3> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet konqueror-nsplugin
<bjwebb> im just using default settings
<N1ghtm4r3> Impossible to find paquet for Konqueror -nsplugin
<bjwebb> btw, it refers to it as appendable dvd medium
<bjwebb> so perhaps theres something on it already
<shark> i have only ONE question.. is KDE4 will be implemented in Kubuntu 7.10 or only in 8.04?
<bjwebb> perhaps i should try erasing it
<Sulo_Seppa> bjwebb: yep
<Sulo_Seppa> erase it firest
<ahmad> heyy
<ahmad> i have a problem here
<ahmad> i want to mount my NTFS hdd drive
<ahmad> i want to mount my NTFS hdd drives
<Sulo_Seppa> shark: you can upgrade to KDE4 in 7.10 but obviously it cannot be default, while it will be default in 8.04
<Sulo_Seppa> ahmad: sudo mount /dev/ntfswhtaever /mount/whatever
<bjwebb> Sulo_Seppa: hey thanks for the support
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: who said kde4 will be default in 8.04?
<bjwebb> it appears to be working :D
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, kde4 will *not* be default in hardy (8.04) we'll have to wait 'till 8.10 for that
<bjwebb> :(
<Sulo_Seppa> stdin: damn well better be
<N1ghtm4r3> one more year lol
<lg188__> what are al version like dapper and gutsy ?
<Sulo_Seppa> what?
<Sulo_Seppa> seriously?
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: I don't think it's ready for an LTS release, do you?
<ahmad> Sulp_Seppa : it gives me that error :hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<bjwebb> stdin: good point
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: have you tried kde4? and tried 'advanced' stuff like multiple desktops or multiple panels? :)
<shark> and...do I will be able to install KDE4 to Kubuntu7.10?
<Sulo_Seppa> Official release is in January, that gives you 3 months.
<Sulo_Seppa> Too difficult?
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: just not happening yet.
<Sulo_Seppa> shark: yes
<Sulo_Seppa> Why the hell not?
<shark> okay thanks..thats all. have good day...see you
<bjwebb> KDE4 will be great, but probably won't be stable enough for them till kde4.1 i guess
<ahmad> Sulo_Seppa : it gives me that error :hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: 'code it yourself or wait' difficult
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: .. it didnt work when i tried to uninstall .. im not daring to talk much you seem busy lol
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: can you translate?
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: can you make it rock solid and have it stable enough for enterprise companies to use for 3 years? if you can then I need to borrow your magic wand
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa: i did
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, package is called konqueror-nsplugins not the konqueror-nsplugin
<Sulo_Seppa> stdin: January is stable release
<nosrednaekim> Sulo_Seppa: kde4 is not going to be in 8.04
<nosrednaekim> Sulo_Seppa: despite what they say.... 4.0 is NOT going to be stable.
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: no, jan is 4.0 release, doesn't mean stable. it won't be considered stable until at least 4.1
<Sulo_Seppa> stdin: They won't fix major release bugs in 3 months?
<N1ghtm4r3> thanks pag
<Sulo_Seppa> *sigh* oh well it doesn't really matter to me..
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: the'll fix release bugs, but not most bugs
<Sulo_Seppa> Just sad to see that kubuntu won't have the latest stable release of KDE because there might be a few bugs..
<N1ghtm4r3> pag , Sulo_Seppa , now to try it
<lg188__> N1ghtm4r3: im bck but can't talk alot
<lg188__> back
<stdin> Sulo_Seppa: no it's not because "there might be a few bugs", it's because there *will* be *many* bugs
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: you can still install it on the side, just like you can now
<N1ghtm4r3> pag Sullo_Seppa , now it gives me nothing ,
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: try scanning
<Sulo_Seppa> Lynoure: well sure, but the fact that it is going to be excluded from the release is heartbreaking.
<N1ghtm4r3> pag Sullo_Seppa , um there is no 'plugin' tab...
<Sulo_Seppa> really?
<Sulo_Seppa> okay, then do:
<Sulo_Seppa> sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugin
<Sulo_Seppa> s
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: Have you really tried the current release candidate? In the light of that, I find it not being in LTS kubuntu heartwarming.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Sulo_Seppa> Lynoure: exactly. it is a release candidate.
<neo> guys how can I make windows in one scree(dualhead) to divide the desktop evenly between them
<muimota___> hello I-ve been a week with my kubuntu crashing at boot time... finally I have discovered the computercrashes when loading usb-core. I'd like to disable it temporally while I find another solution
<Sulo_Seppa> neo: nvidia?
<muimota___> how can I disable usb core
<N1ghtm4r3> BLANK GREY SQUARE FTW!
<bjwebb_> hmm why is compiz so crashy allo f a suddon
<neo> ya
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: did you try scanning again?
<nosrednaekim> muimota___: you should be able to do it with a kernel parameter
<N1ghtm4r3> pag Sullo_Seppa : yep
<N1ghtm4r3> pag Sullo_Seppa : im thinking more and more about a simple reinstall ..
<Lynoure> Sulo_Seppa: So, you have tried it? You can always fork kubuntu, if it is worth it for you.
<muimota___> nosrednaekim: do you know which paremater is that? in this year working with kubunut I know somethig about kde but almost nothing of the inside of linux
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: no wait! I got it working perfect here, I guess you do need nsplugins
<N1ghtm4r3> pag Sullo_Seppa : ?
<Sulo_Seppa> Lynoure: Nah, it doesn't really matter to me, I use archlinux
<nosrednaekim> muimota___: yeah, I'm looking. why did it suddenly start doing this? did you upgrade the kernel?
<muimota___> I computer left working correcly in a week or so
<muimota___> after a upgrade I think
<pag> nosrednaekim, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890 \o/
<neo> got the dualhead working but I have to manually resize the windows, how to make them divide the desktop more easily? some package for that?
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, that link was for you... sorry nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> pag: what?.... oh..ok
<Sulo_Seppa> N1ghtm4r3: okay, instead of scan, click on the plugins tab
<Sulo_Seppa> click plugins tabs next to scan
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, try installing this one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Sulo_Seppa> pag: will that work for konqueror?
<Sulo_Seppa> pag: because it should be working nicely now..
<pag> Sulo_Seppa, that will install it properly -> increases chanses
<nosrednaekim> muimota___: you could try adding the "nousb" option on boot.
<muimota___> ok, thanks I'll try
<nosrednaekim> muimota___: do you know how to do that?
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa pag : my lower bar just crashed ... its not there anymore
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, alt+f2 -> kicker
<N1ghtm4r3> thanks pag
<N1ghtm4r3> lol
<N1ghtm4r3> ZOMG ITS BACK!
<nosrednaekim> or you can do "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<neo> guys I have a pixelview tv tuner card install in my box, how to know if its recognized or not and is working or not
<nosrednaekim> neo: lspci for the first question
<Sulo_Seppa> I think he means drivers
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: that link didnt fix much
<N1ghtm4r3> sulo_seppa : alright i'll get ya a screenshot
<neo> Is it Lspci or Ispci
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, that package didn't install either?
<nosrednaekim> neo: as a general rule, commands in linux are lowercase.
<N1ghtm4r3> pag it did
<neo> Ok its L.
<nosrednaekim> small l...
<neo> ya thanks
<neo> reading about it right now
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, does the plugin-scan still crash in konq?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag the plugin-scan never crashed
<N1ghtm4r3> pag: its when it tries to run a flash
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, oh.. ok..
<nosrednaekim> neo: "sudo lshw" might be a little better actually
<neo> ok I did lspci and this is what I got,
<neo> 02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<neo> 02:07.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
<pag> N1ghtm4r3, try the following just in case: "mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla" and then rescan for plugins
<neo> Is it ok to ask my last question here or should I ask it in some multimedia forum/chatroom?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware| neo great :D now look that up on this page
<ubotu> neo great :D now look that up on this page: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<neo> ok thanks
<RobertoM> I have a question about kbluetooth
<RobertoM> Namely: kbtobexsrv is NOT included in the deb
<RobertoM> so I can't send file from phones to PC or back
<RobertoM> Is there hope for a fix, since the bug is fixed for Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> RobertoM: thats weird, ask on #kubuntu-devel
<RobertoM> ok, thanks!
<andrea__> ciao
<nosrednaekim> RobertoM: you could probably always use the hardy deb...
<Sulo_Seppa> smoke time
<RobertoM> I tried: there's a dependency on kdelibs that would hose the system I think
<RobertoM> Actually, I just compiled kbluetooth and installed the missing dir with a sudo make install in the kbtobexsrv directory
<RobertoM> But since I have many computer to fix, I'd like a new deb in the repos
<nosrednaekim> RobertoM: yeah, if no-one is answeing in -devel, file a bug.
<RobertoM> Already done ^^'
<RobertoM> And it's "fixed in new version"
<nosrednaekim> how long ago?
<lg188__> ... boring studying
<nosrednaekim> thats helpful..... not.
<RobertoM> It was already open when I tried to file it
<RobertoM> And there was also the "fix" for Hardy
<RobertoM> I was wondering why it wasn't backported, since the original package works, and it's a deb packaging error from what I can understand from the bug
<RobertoM> I know zero of deb packaging
<bjwebb> Xorg is using a lot of cpue
<bjwebb> but only when i open firefox
<nosrednaekim> RobertoM: yeah, well, hang around and you should get an answer sooner or later on #kubuntu devel
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: compiz?
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: no
<RobertoM> Ok, thanks :-)
<bjwebb> although i have been having trouble with that recently too
<bjwebb> i updated some stuff recently
<bjwebb> can i get apt to tell me what?
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a dpkg log.
<nosrednaekim> in /var/log
<bjwebb> thanks
<bjwebb> dpkg.log dpkg.log.1 dpkg.log.2.gz dpkg.log.3.gz
<bjwebb> which one :S
<nosrednaekim> try the first
<nosrednaekim> it should have times.
<bjwebb> yeah
<nosrednaekim>  ordates
<Jucato> ls -l will tell which is the most recent
<nosrednaekim> heya Jucato
<Jucato> heya
<lg188__> hey nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hello lg188__
<bjwebb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47362/
<bjwebb> could any of them affect xorg & firefox?
<lg188__> i heat studying and my mother is asking the hole time to study
<lg188__> nosrednaekim:  is all goin well ?
<nosrednaekim> yup
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: any ideas
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: lol, no clue.
<bjwebb> okay
<tekteen> anyone know what to do if X.ORG gives you the message "can not find any screens"
<CheGuevara3> tekteen, there should be more errors just before it says that
<tekteen> CheGuevara3: there as other debug info
<CheGuevara3> Xorg.0.log would be nice
<tekteen> I over wrote it with the new install. :-D
<tekteen> that was domb
<RobertoM> tekteen: the most common cause is a problem with monitor detection or between its resolution and the maximum monitor resolution
<tekteen> RobertoM: thanks
<tekteen> I had already set the monitor to the correct resolution during install.
<tekteen> I am going to see if I sill have the problem after this try.
<RobertoM> so it worked during install... hmmm... does your pc have 2 video cards, as in, one embedded on the motherboard and the other on a bus?
<tekteen> I am using the live installer instead of alternate
<tekteen> RobertoM: no I use the alt cd :-)
<tekteen> I am trying the live one in "Safe Graphics Mode"
<RobertoM> ok :-)
<tekteen> It is at 64%
<sigma> well guys unfortunately i had to go back to firefox because konq just ain't cutting it
<tekteen> sigma: unfortunately?
<CheGuevara3> :P
<sigma> tekteen: yup konq did offer some added advantages
<tekteen> sigma: I only use konq for files
<RobertoM> advantages like a multithreaded javascript engine :-)
<Tm_T> RobertoM_[away]: nooooo
<RobertoM_[away]> O_o
<Tm_T> !away | RobertoM_[away]
<ubotu> RobertoM_[away]: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<RobertoM_[away]> ops sorry ^^'
<Tm_T> np now you know ;)
<N1ghtm4r3> back
<N1ghtm4r3> anyone on?
<N1ghtm4r3> pag ?
<N1ghtm4r3> .. i dont remember the nickname of the other guy
<sigma> yup what do u need?
<N1ghtm4r3> nvm lol
<N1ghtm4r3> thanks anyway
<N1ghtm4r3> gota go to bed now
<N1ghtm4r3> been up for more than 24 hours
<nosrednaekim> me?
<N1ghtm4r3> no
<N1ghtm4r3> Sulo_seppa
<nosrednaekim> its early!
<N1ghtm4r3> bye bye everybody lol its 9am now and didnt sleep yet
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> bye
<lowden28> Hoi evrybody who can i instal QJacttl with the console - sudo apt-get qjackctl ?
<stdin> lowden28: "sudo apt-get install qjackctl"
<lowden28> stdin: thanks for your commandline help
<molchy> HI
<tekteen> Hey everybody. I am trying to change the resolution on my laptop using the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto. how do I find the horizontal sync frequency and the vertical refresh rate?
<CheGuevara3> tekteen, are u sure they are not auto etected fine?
<tekteen> CheGuevara3: yes
<ubuntu> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate disc, and it got far, but it has stopped saying "Please put the disk with label "Ubuntu_7.10_Gutsy_Gibbon_  - Release i386" in station "/dev/cdrom" and press enter". But... it's already in there, and i can't eject the disk to put it in another drive. Can anyone help me?
<CheGuevara3> what display driver?
<llutz> tekteen: set Vertrefresh to 56-60
<stdin> tekteen: you have to look at the manual that came with it, or google
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I tried calling HP
<tekteen> they had no idea what I was talking about
<tekteen> They understood I installed a new OS but at the same time asked me to open something in vista :-D
<llutz> tekteen: that's why they don't sell laptops with HP/ux :)
<CheGuevara3> tekteen, what video card make?
<ksal> tekteen: laptop uses an LCD. it doesn't need refresh
<tekteen> ij
<ksal> you can # those lines in your xorg.conf
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> ij is to the right of ok
<tekteen> :-D
<tekteen> does it need horizontal sync frequency
<tekteen> ?
<ksal> i could not set 1280x1024 resolution on my new LCD because of refresh lines in xorg.conf, so i commented them and it works now
<ksal> i don't think so
<ksal> comment it
<tekteen> ok
<ksal> anyway, nothing gonna break.
<ksal> nothing is*
<tekteen> then all I need to do is change the res.
<ksal> if you won't be able to run X then you'll just launch rescue mode and in text mode you'll change those lines again
<ksal> tekteen: yeah, but first reset X server
<tekteen> ok
<ksal> ctrl+alt+backspace will take care of that, if you're new.
<tekteen> I have played with x before
<ksal> uh-huh :)
<tekteen> mostly getting 3D to work in 7.04
<ksal> had fun? :P
<ksal> i'm new on kubuntu, i installed GG 3 weeks ago, and i'm quite impressed
<ksal> i was using fedora to that time
<ksal> tekteen: good luck, i'm going. bye
<tekteen> bye
<tekteen> My computer works!
<kubuntu> dae galera
<kubuntu> algum brasileiro?
<kubuntu> someone brazilian?
<kubuntu> hello
<Jucato> !br | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lg188> alia jacta est
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Jucato> h
<Jucato> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Jucato , how's things this morn ?
<Jucato> Sat Dec  8 23:08:34 PHT 2007
<BluesKaj> oops, was out by 26mins :)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> more like an hour
<BluesKaj> 08/12/07 10:09 am EST
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> just woke up ,on my first coffee, eyes aren't focussing too well
 * Jucato does a genii
<BluesKaj> was up til 3am fixing up some photo albums to go to the photolab before christmas
 * BluesKaj is learning the Gimp, slowly but surely 
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> good luck :)
 * Jucato slept at 3am, woke up at 7am... :)
<BluesKaj> yer young, you can handle it :)
 * Jucato looks at the calendar and doubts that...
<lg188> ?? did any body said to me a was a long time not active by helping a history teacher with his site
<BluesKaj> lg188, perhaps a german chat would suit your question ...
<BluesKaj> !de | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sourcemaker> how can I install the kernel 2.6.23? Is this version in repos?
<lg188> BluesKaj: no German but Dutch ,...and the Dutch say anything only if it is to block someone
<BluesKaj> lg188, perhaps you could rephrase the question. It is very difficult to understand the meaning.
<xaxe> #motril
<BluesKaj> lg188, sorry , .be means belgium not Deutsch
<BluesKaj> !be | lg188
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lg188> BluesKaj:  yep
<SGL> lg, what's your problem?
<lg188> BluesKaj:  i wiil not say athing by now
<lg188> SGL: nothing
<SGL> Ah ok
<lg188> is there going a fake CNN mail going around ?
<lg188> owh by i need to go
<lg188> sleep well :)
<SGL> No idea
<SGL> bye
<xchat> hi
<xchat> in kde how do I get to root to install flashplayer?
<SGL> uh
<SGL> sudo?
<SGL> I take it you're pretty new to kubuntu?
<SGL> xchat, add sudo in front of any command you want to run as root
<BluesKaj> xchat, use adept with permission is the best bet
<ShawnRisk> how do I restart this distro when it crashes on my MAC?
<SGL> yeh
<SGL> xchat: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<grul> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<xchat> how can I access the root priv.
<grul> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<SGL> priv.?
<grul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nosrednaekim> lol
<xchat> privledges
<nalioth> !root | xchat
<ubotu> xchat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SGL> grul, do you mind?
<grul> SGL, yes
<nalioth> xchat: #ubuntu-ops is not a support channel.  :)
<nosrednaekim> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<hydrogen> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<xchat> but my terminal doesn't change to root
<ShawnRisk> anyone know?
<martijn81> anyone else not able to login @msn on  kopete? gaim seems to still work here
<nosrednaekim> xchat: use sudo-i then
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: get all updates and that should be fixed
<xchat> thankyou
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: nope
<SGL> I heard there were problems with MSN yesterday on live messenger too
<ShawnRisk> how do I restart this distro when this crashes on my MAC?
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: sorry, it already works
<SGL> ShawnRisk, "sudo restart now"?
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: what?
<BluesKaj> yes SGL, MS is trying to patch it on windows , but dunno how it affects IM's on linux
<SGL> Ah k. No clues
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: i got it working again, it almost like they have a nicer value in place which places their own msn client at first in line
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: known M$.....adversely
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: no kiddin XD
<ShawnRisk> SGL:  The screen is messed up I can't see anything, I just want a shortcut key to restart
<SGL> ShawnRisk, I don't know what you did then. When did it crash?
<BluesKaj> kopete runs usable versions of MSN
<SGL> ShawnRisk, and can't you simply ress reset?
<SGL> *press
<ShawnRisk> SGL:  I am using a VM
<SGL> ah ok. I didn't know that
<SGL> You can use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<ShawnRisk> and also I jut logged in and the screen is bad, it isn't crashed, just I can't do anything need to fix the monitor.
<SGL> CTRL, Alt, Backspace usually resets your X session
<Jeroi> hello
<SGL> So if it all goes well you'll get your loginscreen again
<Jeroi> 2 questions
<Jeroi> 1. how to enable alsa spdif permanently in reboot?
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: shoot
<Jeroi> I have to edit alsamixer now always when I reboot kubuntu
<Jeroi> so that spdif-out works
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: our dear alsa guy.,.... got any clue on that?
<raph> hi, i have a little wheel to control the sound volume on my laptop (aspire 5920g). Two Problems: 1) If I rotate the wheel i can only change the volume from 0% to 11% (just two different states) 2) changing the volume like this doesn't have any effect :(
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: I'm not good with sound... next questio?
<Jeroi> 2. Is there proper help for getting nivida-glx work with 2 monitors: 17" analog and 786p hd lcd
<nosrednaekim> pag: yeah... nasty bug....
<nosrednaekim> raph: ^^
<nosrednaekim> wong name
<Jeroi> or
<Jeroi> I need real script for xorg
<Jeroi> the best way would be not clone analog monitor
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: its possible, thats all I know, i've never messedwith multiple monitors wither
<ShawnRisk> SGL: that worked, but now I need to fix the monitor
<Jeroi> but widnows "extend"
<Jeroi> well
<SGL> ok ShawnRisk, I have no clue about running VM. Never have done that myself.
<Jeroi> I am keen to have my lcd tv hooked with kubuntu
<Jeroi> as we watch all the movies trough lcd tv
<Jeroi> from my pc
<ShawnRisk> SGL: I am trying to fix the monitor settings in this distro
<nosrednaekim> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<crimsun> Jeroi: / raph: need more info.
<nosrednaekim> its Jeroi...
<raph> is there a way to (re)configure my laptop (special) keys?
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<BluesKaj> Jeroi, #Setting spdif out on alsa:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47404/
<tarin> was something wrong with the channel last night?
<BluesKaj> how do you mean tarin ?
<tarin> i tried for an hour last night ot get on and it never would
<nosrednaekim> mebe you were manned
<nosrednaekim> *banned
<nosrednaekim> or maybe someone banned a block of IPs
<tarin> ahhhh
<tarin> well i still cant get my internet in gutsy to work?
<tarin> anyone have ny new suggestions?
<vzduch> tarin: [2007-12-07 06:20:19] -christel(i=christel@freenode/staff/gentoo.christel)- [Global Notice] Hi all! One of our sponsors experienced a rather large ddos attack just now, which in turn caused disturbance on the network. As a result that leaf server is not accepting client connections atm. Apologies for the inconvenience and have a good day.
<tarin> how do you uninstall and reinstall devices?
<nosrednaekim> like what types of devices?
<tarin> eth
<tarin> i think thats the only thing i havent done
<tarin> my pc is not seeing my router
<nosrednaekim> modprobe andun-modprobe
<elisiano> tarin, did u try to see if mii-tool detects link?
<tarin> even if i static asign the ip i cant ping my router gateway
<tarin> nope hadnt heard of that
<elisiano> try that on a terminal
<elisiano> with the root account or using sudo
<tarin> eth0 link ok
<elisiano> so the cable is connected correctly to the router
<tarin> yup
<elisiano> has your outer a dhcp activated?
<elisiano> router*
<tarin> yes dhcp is active
<tarin> if i boot to windows everything works great
<elisiano> :O
<tarin> yes i am dual booting lol
<tarin> if i can gget this to work i will be removing windows tho
<elisiano> mumble...mumble... just a silly question: is your eth configured to get a dynamic ip?
<tarin> yeah
<tarin> i am actually a net admin
<tarin> thats why this is bugging me so bad
<elisiano> who isn't? :D
<tarin> this all started when i upgraded to gutsy
<tarin> everything worked great in festy
<tarin> *feisty
<elisiano> can u paste from that pc or u have to rewrite everything by hand?
<elisiano> i guess u have to rewrtie
<tarin> yup
<tarin> not a big deal tho what do you need
<elisiano> double check that's automatic
<tarin> thru knetworkmanager?
<elisiano> is there a stanza where it says something like "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<elisiano> I don't use graphical interfaces to setup the system, sorry
<Jabapyth> How do i run a program on startup _with root permissions_?
<nosrednaekim> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tarin> no thats cool i would rather learn thru console and yes its there
<tarin> right under the loopback stanza
<Jabapyth> thanks nosrednaekim
<elisiano> try bringing it down and then up again
<elisiano> ifdown eth0
<elisiano> ifup eth0
<tarin> done that a hundred times but will do it again one sec
<tarin> no DHCPOFFERS
<tarin> no working leases
<elisiano> that's odd... if u say that in windows it works I guess it's some driver issue... which network card is it?
<tarin> realtek
<tarin> on board
<nosrednaekim> 8139?
<elisiano> dows it use 8139too module?
<tarin> yup
<nosrednaekim> wierd! thats the most widely used Ethernet chipset.
<tarin> yeah i know
<elisiano> I had a similar issue... it solved by plugging out from the pci and then in again
<tarin> aside from a via
<elisiano> but if it's on board it's a different issue
<nosrednaekim> and intel.
<tarin> yeah thats why i want to try uninstall and reinstall
<tarin> thought it might help
<nosrednaekim> tarin: is this an upgraded install?
<tarin> yup from feisty
<tarin> everything worked great before
<nosrednaekim> tarin: and you still boot the fiesty kernel?
<nosrednaekim> *can
<tarin> nope
<tarin> unless there is a way i dont know about
<elisiano> right, u could try to boot an older kernel
<tarin> at boot it gives me 6 options all of which are 7.10.xx
<EternalNyt> If Anyone Has this Package {KDE Priority handler} Complied and Ready For install let Me Know
<EternalNyt> Thanks
<tarin> and my xp
<nosrednaekim> tarin: you sure they are all Gutsy? no 2.6.19 kernels?
<tarin> but if i boot to anything but the first option it doesnt load the desktop
<tarin> lemme reboot and check
<nosrednaekim> tarin: probably graphics driver issues
<elisiano> grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> tarin: which can be easily mended
<elisiano> see which kernel versions u have
<nosrednaekim> that works XD
<EternalNyt> Has Anybody Tried the KDE Priority Handler ??
<tarin> haha they all say 7.10 kernel 2.6.22 or 2.6.20
<elisiano> u could try booting 2.6.20
<elisiano> that was from feisty
<BluesKaj> tarin, just a suggestion , but is your ethernetcard/dhcp/eth0 being recognized ? ..try lspci
<elisiano> BluesKaj: it is since mii-tool recognize the device
<BluesKaj> ok
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it is.... because he has a eht0
<tarin> i have 2 one listed 16 the other 15
<nosrednaekim> *eth0
<tarin> which should i boot to
<elisiano> ò_O`
<BluesKaj> right, i should have scrolled back , now i'm up to speed (i think)
<nosrednaekim> 16
<tarin> lol
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: haha
<BluesKaj> odd, that the router isn't seen
<tarin> do any of you have experience with dd-wrt firmware for routers?
<BluesKaj> no
<nosrednaekim> come to think of it.... OpenSuse did the same thing to my 8139...
<bazhang> I suspect the router
<nosrednaekim> tarin: only OpenWRT... and I don't really have experience with it... we just use iot
<BluesKaj> tarin, do you use the browser addressbar to make changes like port forwarding etc in the router ?
<tarin> you mean to get ot the router gui? yes i do
<tarin> but from gutsy i cant get to it
<BluesKaj> for ex , i type in "mynetwork" in any browser to open the a dialog with the router settings
<tarin> wow this takes forever to boot
<wladek> hi.  i'm running kubuntu 7.10.  i tried running the nvidia closed source driver by enabling it in the 'restricted drivers' section of my system settings, but i was getting unstable behaviour (black screen flashes and hangs).  so because i have a pretty new nvidia card i downloaded and installed the driver directly from nvidia's website.  everything seemed to go well but now i can't run nvidia-settings because the driver in 'restric
<wladek> ted drivers' is not enabled
<wladek> but i get the nvidia splash screen when i start up x server, so i assume it's running
<EternalNyt> getting in lag on video's
<nosrednaekim> wladek: yeah. the nvidia settings is probably conflicting.
<tarin> blueskaj: yes i type the router ip 192.168.1.1 to get into the settings
<BluesKaj> wladek, dunno about nvidia, but the old drivers should usually be uninstalled before installing a new one
<oem> hello
<tarin> i agree
<nosrednaekim> tarin: tried booting one of those kernels?
<nosrednaekim> hey oem
<wladek> ok.. can i remove the old ones through the adept package manager or do i have to go about removing stuff manually?
<oem> does anybody know where i can get a latex 2e for kubuntu?
<tarin> still trying
<nosrednaekim> wladek: just remove them from adept
<tarin> it has stopped on not loading blacklisted module ipv6
<nosrednaekim> wladek: should be "nvidia-glx"
<jhutchins> !info latex
<ubotu> Package latex does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins> !find latex
<ubotu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-ucs, latex-ucs-contrib (and 55 others)
<wladek> ok
<nosrednaekim> tarin: humm, try pressing ctrl+c
<elisiano> tarin: in the kernel that takes forever to boot u should leave the options "quiet spash" in the grub configuration, so u can actually see what's going on
<elisiano> sometimes it helps adding irqpoll to the line
<wladek> brb
<nosrednaekim> elisiano: you mean remove?
<oem> i have already installed them.... but there's not yet a latex editor
<tarin> did control c now im just sitting @ a prompt
<elisiano> yes sorry
<nosrednaekim> tarin: ok.... login
<nosrednaekim> and run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<tarin> elisiano: how do i add that stuff to the boot
<tarin> and still no dchpoffers
<elisiano> 2 ways: editing the line at runtime or editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tarin> ok
<nosrednaekim> tarin: yeesh.., thats weird!
<tarin> also just did ifdonw ifup same result
<nosrednaekim> tarin: you got any LiveCds around?
<tarin> i have one for feisty
<tarin> still waiting on my gutsy disks in the mail
<nosrednaekim> tarin: try booting it up.
<tarin> ok
<elisiano> nosrednaekim: he said that with feisty all worked
<nosrednaekim> elisiano: yup.... but the fiesty kernel didn't.
<nosrednaekim> tarin: hey wait... you blacklisted ipv6?
<tarin> i guess
<tarin> it was a fix i found on the net
<nosrednaekim> tarin: unblacklist that.... could be the problem
<tarin> so dont boot to the cd then?
<nosrednaekim> tarin: oh... it was not working before you put that in there?
<tarin> nope
<BluesKaj> i have ipv6 disabled and blacklisted but it doesn't seem to make much difference lately ,the konq browser is still pretty slow :(
<tarin> ok booting to cd
<nosrednaekim> tarin: ok... boot the cd then
<sam64> the kubuntu page says there's something goin on in the "#kubuntu-devel" channel, but when I try to go there it says name lookup failed..
<sam64> nevermind.. it works now
<nosrednaekim> sam64: thats not right now..
<nosrednaekim> this thursday
<tarin> ok im in and it is recognizing an active connection on eth0
<tarin> but i cant browse the net
<tarin> wont bring up google
<elisiano> :|
<nosrednaekim> tarin: try pinging 192.168.1.1
<EternalNyt> question ? I have tried using Kompile and comes up with Error Findin X lib.  any help would be nice
<tarin> im getting a 169.254 ip
<nosrednaekim> tarin: thats a bogus IP..
<elisiano> 169.254? with linux?
<tarin> yup
<EternalNyt> during a compilation from a .tar.gz
<elisiano> :O
<nosrednaekim> looks like some thing is messed up with the Hardware..
<elisiano> yeah
<nosrednaekim> tarin: is it a desktop or a notebook?
<sam64> nosrednaekim: I thought 07 on my clock was the year.. I should fix that
<tarin> home built desktop
<ihadgentoo> does my pupil size matter? and does grammar matter? if so how much (grammar)?
<sigma_> finally i found a browser that integrates properly into kde! and has all my features!
<Xcell> ya
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: what is it?
<sam64> Firefox?
<nosrednaekim> tarin: so, do you have any network cards around?
<sigma_> its called flock, based on firefox but they reworked the things that matter ie: the theme!
<Xcell> Stand by deu..brb.
<tarin> no i dont
<tarin> i thought i did but if i do i cant find the d*** thing
<sam64> oh, I thought you said poorly. Ill have to check that out. Firefox2 addons wont work with Firefox3, which also works good in KDE
<sigma_> u have to disable quite a bit because its designed for teenagers but the main menus work perfectly
<elisiano> sigma_: I'm using flock from a long time, but id dowsn't integrates any better than firefox in kde
<elisiano> doesn't*
<deuryte> xcell, did i here u rite?  stop everything im doin and bring my mach over???
<tarin> ok so how do i unistall the net card and reinstall it?
<Xcell> Momma aint here..but if ya want to.
<elisiano> tarin: u told it is on board... is it a pci or integrated?
<tarin> integrated
<elisiano> so how would u reinstall it?
<tarin> but i was hoping like windows i could unistall it from the os
<tarin> and reisntall
<elisiano> mmm nope
<tarin> damn
<elisiano> u can remove the kernel module
<elisiano> and then reload it
<nosrednaekim> tarin: nah... its part of the kernel
<nosrednaekim> elisiano: thats really not going to do a bit of good.
<elisiano> if u doo "rmmod 8139too" u shouldn't see eth0 anymore
<Dr_willis> the way windows handles drivers.. and how linux handles 'drivers' are  like the north and south poles. :)
<tarin> lol
<elisiano> then modprobe 8139too
<sigma_> elisiano: i just wanted a decent theme, dont really care about the other stuff, thats why it works for me
 * Dr_willis needs a better analogy
<tarin> i thought that was a good analogy
<Dr_willis> Theres lots of themes out for firefox.  Depends on your needs i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> tarin,  :) both are cold and nasty places.. where few men dare to tread...
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: are like the dark side of the moon and the light side of the moon?
<tarin> hahahahaha
<Dr_willis> Only one has nice cute penguins.. and the other has Nasty Polar Bears.
<sigma_> dr_willis: they all had problems for me or didn't look good enough
<tarin> lol
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  sounds like you need to just go make your own if you are that picky.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ihadgentoo> any of you know david deangelo allan pease (tv show 1987) ? and what is your opinion about him? thank you
<EternalNyt> How about KDE priority Handler
<Dr_willis> I though flock was in the repos.. lets see
<tarin> im gonna have to see if i can find that card
<bazhang> oy
<Dr_willis> !find flock
<sigma_> dr_willis: lol too much of a mission! but i like the flock one
<nosrednaekim> don't think so.
<ubotu> File flock found in tclx8.3, util-linux
<EternalNyt> anybody using the Program
<sigma_> its not in the repo's, at least i dont think it is
<tarin> brb afk
<elisiano> Dr_willis: it's not packaged
<sigma_> but its easy to download and use, just unzip and click the flock executable
<sigma_> has the same dep's as firefox
<deuryte> xcell, 64bit aint out yet!!
<elisiano> yeah but to integrate that a lttle better, copy the .desktop from firefox an adjust it with the right path and executable
<Xcell> Yes it is.
<deuryte> kde?? 64bit?? now??  today?? really??
<sigma_> theres just one feature it doesn't have - the "ubuntu package search engine" does anyone know where i can download it?
<Xcell> ya
<deuryte> didnt u tell me last time it wasnt??
<Xcell> I have resources.
<Dr_willis> I did just google and find the flock theme for firefox
<Xcell> Want me to burn?
<deuryte> i'll ask radio. hell tell me. radioooooooooooo
<EternalNyt>  ~X(
<bazhang> deuryte: please stop
<deuryte> yes, turn or burn
<deuryte> burn it , ill be rite over
<Xcell> bye..Cmon over...back door.
<sigma_> o i thought u wouldn't be able to find just the theme
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  google to the rescue. :) took me 20 sec.
<Dr_willis> I couldent find it at the firefox theme site however.. their search engine.. seems broken
<Dr_willis> now i got purtyier buttons.. wow. :)
<sigma_> i thought it would be copyrighted
 * Dr_willis wishes that some day firefox could change themes with OUT needing to be restarted.
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  it may be. no idea.
<EternalNyt> lol
<Zabulus> perhaps someone could help me with problem, kubunty feisty, laser mouse stops working after a various amount of time.
<sigma_> lol
<nosrednaekim> Za
<deuryte> bazhang>	deuryte: please stop... stop what???
<elisiano> Zabulus: is it the same amount of time that u wait before u unplug it?
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: does unplugging it and plugging it back in help?
<elisiano> :D
<EternalNyt> so has anyone played with KDE
<nosrednaekim> EternalNyt: of course..
<[ifr0g]> EternalNyt, How do you do that ?
<Zabulus> nosrednaekim: nope, unfortunately not
<sigma_> EternalNyt: considering we all use it i think we have
<sigma_> :)
<bazhang> haha
<Zabulus> nosrednaekim: which is a pain to find out, have to crawl behind my desk to do so
<EternalNyt> How about KDE priority handler?
<deuryte> bazhang>	please stop!!!
<sigma_> so no one knows where i can download that search engine from?
<Zabulus> dl a search engine???
<sigma_> zabulus: ya the ubuntu package one for firefox
<sam64> Zabulus: stupid question - is there a piece of hair on the eye? I had that happen once and it made the mouse act funky
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  the firefox add on web site has a search feature, then i just used google.
<Zabulus> sam64: nope, the mouse is working fine right now(win xp)
<sigma_> Dr_willis: i went to the mozilla page, it didnt have it
<ihadgentoo> i got banned from #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  thats why i used google. :)
<sigma_> Dr_willis: can u give me the link?
<Xcell> momma just showed up.
<bazhang> sigma_: you can also add a search for ubuntu packages and launchpad in firefox
<sigma_> ihadgentoo: how did u manage that?
<bazhang> spamming
 * Dr_willis goes back to the default firefox theme.. it looks much nicer i think then the others.
<Dr_willis> !find firefox
<sigma_> bazhang: but where do i download them from?
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<Dr_willis> theres a firefox plugin package i thought..
<Dr_willis> under the  addons menu item/tab theres a link also
<bazhang> sigma_: you running firefox now? then click addons, and then choose get extensions
<bazhang> sigma_: oopsie--from the repos--
<sigma_> bazhang: but how would i make it work with flock?
<tarin> ok i found a net card
<bazhang> firefox-launchpad-plugin sigma
<sam64> well Im gonna go unleash my artistic fury on the Christmas tree
<zibrah3ed> #flock my be able to help you
<sam64> later peeps
<nosrednaekim> tarin: yay!
<tarin> w00t
<Dr_willis> ive found that with most of the firefox-spinoffs like flock/songbird/miro (i think miro) you can just download whatever theme/extensions ya like and load them
 * nosrednaekim hopes it not a broadcom
<tarin> lol
<bazhang> yes!
<bazhang> haha
<tarin> no intel
<Dr_willis> I had to tweak Songbird a bit.
<bazhang> intel =for sure
<tarin> i hope
<ihadgentoo> <sigma_> just by typing and talking on topic or off topic :S
<Zabulus> did gutsy fix any problems with recognizing usb mice?
<tarin> glad i had an old server layin around
<crimsun> Zabulus: depends on the ID of the usb mice.
<tarin> i use a wireless and have no prob
<bazhang> Zabulus: which mouse?
<zibrah3ed> sigma_: sorry wrong server: from website f you want instant communication join us on our IRC server irc.flock.com in the #flock and #flock-dev channels.
<Zabulus> microsoft laser mouse 6000 v. 1.0
<tarin> micro innovations
<bazhang> logitech wireless here Zabulus
<tarin> i hate forced hard drive checks
<bazhang> Is ms good about providing linux drivers?
 * Dr_willis stares at bazhang  blankly.
<Zabulus> lol
<bazhang> just a joke
<[ifr0g]> !reppu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reppu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zabulus> to make things worse, im new to linux, and i cant really explore and get more into linux because the mouse just stops working, making everything an annoying task
<tarin> internet is working
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: yeah.... thats odd,
<tarin> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> tarin: yay!!!
<Dr_willis> tarin,  no its not.. we cant see you.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stevie2k> hi @all
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: I have never heard of that problem.
<EternalNyt> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Priority+handler?content=66266
<EternalNyt> has anybody got this to install
<Zabulus> not many people have unfortunately
<bazhang> Zabulus: just checking the forums--this particular mouse has had issues as far back as Dapper
<Zabulus> so ive noticed...=P
<deuryte> xcell
<sourcemaker> what's the last kernel version availble for kubuntu?
<Zabulus> i upgrade, and each time i hope its fixed to no avail
<Taryn> hello?
<Taryn> hahaha yay it worked
<Taryn> go intel
<tarin> there hows that
<marilena> ciao
<sigma_> never fear i sorted it out guys, extracted the search engine from the firefox deb
<sigma_> its just two silly files, and they are tiny
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540689 zabulus two people got it to work
<Taryn> i feel so much better
<Taryn> now i can get all the info off my windows boot and live in kubuntu
<bazhang> great news Taryn
<Taryn> no kidding
<Taryn> how much of an issue is samba tho
<Zabulus> hmm, unfortunately it doesnt seem like either had a similar problem to mind
<Zabulus> mine*
<elisiano> not that much
<elisiano> bye guys
<Taryn> i have a home network and want to be sure i will be able to continue using it
<sigma_> depends what you want to do with samba, it see's windows pc's perfectly but if u want a windows pc to see it thats a mission
<elisiano> taryn: are you in truoble accessing a samba share or using samba as server?
<Taryn> not doing either yet
<elisiano> as a client  i suggest you smb4k
<Taryn> but when i move to full kubuntu i will need to install it
<elisiano> it's very handy
<elisiano> now I'm late
<elisiano> bye
<Taryn> thanks man
<Zabulus> ok, ill take a poll, who here thinks going to gutsy will fix the problem with my mouse?
<Taryn> ok here is one
<LotharTBL> anyone running mythtv as a backend/frontend on kubuntu? Hints, tips pitfalls?
<Taryn> can i install anyting to see the data on my ntfs hdd
<LotharTBL> you need to mount it to see it
<Xcell> Deu.
<Taryn> i need to xfer my 3 gigs of music over
<Taryn> how do i mount it
<nicandro> hi, in order to connect to the web through a Nokia6630 via USB, which application should I use?
<LotharTBL> ok.. you have an NTFS hd in a ubuntu machine?
<Taryn> yeah i dual boot between xp and kubuntu
<bazhang> LotharTBL: all available in kubuntu packages.ubuntu.com has them for gutsy
<LotharTBL> hmm ok in a terminal do a fdisk -l and see if you can see the partition first and find out what /dev it is
<LotharTBL> bazhang I have decided to go with 6.06 LTS for the backend. Undecided as to frint end
<LotharTBL> front*
<bazhang> LotharTBL: you can search that site for it not sure as I am on gutsy :}
<sigma_> nicandro: use kppp
<nicandro> sigma_: ok, but which modem device should i select ?
<Taryn> LotharTBL: what is that option?
<LotharTBL> I think mine is daper I went with LTS as its supported until 2011 and the others are only supported until 2009
<Jimnastics> I'm using ip route to add & delete a default gateway route every 5 seconds, I've been testing it pinging a node and there is always a 2 second delay to actually delete a route after ip route del was exectured, anybody knowing why this is happening and if there is a way to immediately delete a route from the routing table?
<LotharTBL> The "l" option will list all partitions fdisk can find
<Taryn> didnt list anytihng
<Zabulus> ok, how hard is it to upgrade from feisty to gutsy without using the mouse?
<sigma_> nicandro: can't tell u now as im running it currently, sorry
<bazhang> Zabulus: could you borrow a mouse for the duration of the upgrade?
<LotharTBL> not sure if you can do an apt-get upgrade or not. I think that only works within a version
<sigma_> nicandro: wat are the options?
<Jimnastics> ?
<Zabulus> well, i moved and lost my spares
<LotharTBL> only a walmart away! **knocks on next door** excuse me, could I borrow a mouse?
<Taryn> LotharTBL: didnt list any partitions just brought me to a >
<Zabulus> lol, walmart maybe, next door...dont know them that well
<LotharTBL> are you currently in a linux session?
<Xcell> 50%
<Zabulus> nope
<Zabulus> xp
<Jimnastics> I'm using ip route to add & delete a default gateway route every 5 seconds, I've been testing it pinging a node and there is always a 2 second delay to actually delete a route after ip route del was exectured, anybody knowing why this is happening and if there is a way to immediately delete a route from the routing table?
<LotharTBL> Zabulus, how better to get to know them than to borrow a mouse. You can scare them too. be all sweaty and look wild eyed and tell them your upgrading your ubuntu linux distro.
<Taryn> LotharTBL: hahahhaa
<Zabulus> 10 to 1 says they would call the cops
<LotharTBL> Taryn are you in a linux session?
<Taryn> LotharTBL: yes
<LotharTBL> ok when you open a terminal window you get an a>?
<Taryn> LotharTBL: sorry thought you were talking to some one else
<Taryn> no if i open the term i get the normal prompt
<Taryn> but i id do the fdisk -| i get >
<LotharTBL> ok do a whoami are you root?
<jeroenvrp> I installed KDE4 RC1 (3.96), but the "about KDE" dialogs show Beta4! Is this normal?
<Taryn> no i am tim
<Taryn> but i use sudo
<LotharTBL> Ah ok its a lower case L
<Taryn> lol
<LotharTBL> fdisk -l
<Taryn> goes to another reg prompt
<Taryn> doesnt show any info
<deuryte> lets celebrate CHRIST-MASS for what it really is............Luke 2:7:
<deuryte> And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.
<LotharTBL> try sudo fdisk -l
<deuryte> Luke 2:12:And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.Luke 2:16:
<deuryte> And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.
<deuryte> opps
<deuryte> oop's
<deuryte> wrong room
<Taryn> its actually another hard drive totally
<Taryn> that i have windows on
<LotharTBL> I would say so. I was waiting for the little babe to start blessing ubuntu distros
<deuryte> he's not a babe any more.......
<Taryn> nothing wrong with that is there
<Taryn> lol
<LotharTBL> shouldn't matter. fdisk -l will show all partitions no matter what hard drive that it can physicaly see (on the same machine)
<Taryn> ok then it doesnt see it
<LotharTBL> it isn't seeing anything?
<Taryn> nope just skips to another prompt
<Taryn> oops thats better
<Taryn> forgtot to sudo
<LotharTBL> ah ok working now?
<Taryn> yeah shows /dev/sda1 as my ntfs
<Taryn> a little off topic anyone know of any good repos i can add to adept
<bazhang> medibuntu.org's Taryn
<Taryn> cool thanks
<Taryn> ohbtw what is the point of the jde wallet
<bazhang> kdewallet?
<bazhang> to store passwords
<LotharTBL> ok so now we need to mount /dev/sda1
<LotharTBL> I need to look it up but you can also do a man mount and find the parameters
<RichardBH> hi - can anyone help with getting the cool 3d cube stuff on kubuntu gutsy?
<LotharTBL> mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs /mnt   give that a try with sudo
<bazhang> !compiz | RichardBH
<ubotu> RichardBH: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sourcemaker> kernel update to 2.6.23 possible?
<RichardBH> thanks bazhang
<LotharTBL> Taryn is that working
<bazhang> RichardBH: no worries :}
<Taryn> it just skipped to another prompt
<sourcemaker> there is a new scheduler in kernel 2.6.23... for better performance on desktop applications... how can i upgrade?
<Taryn> should it give me some type of confimation
<LotharTBL> do a df and see if you see it
<LotharTBL> the command is   df should show all mounted file systems
<Taryn> yup shows as the last one
<LotharTBL> ok then you can cd to it cd /mnt and you there
<Taryn> awesome
<Taryn> can i pull files from it?
<LotharTBL> or from the desktop go to filesystem and it will be under /mnt
<Taryn> i need to move 6gb of mp3s
<LotharTBL> I imagine you can. It will depend on what they rights are to the /mnt directory
<LotharTBL> go to the directory you want to pull from and do an ls -l and see who owns them
<Xcell> 80%
<LotharTBL> my lucky day, I got to answer a question. Life she is good!
<Eicca> how can I open a .tar.bz2 file? what do I need to get ark extract it?
<LotharTBL> ok guru's what does CPU frequency scaling not supported mean? Anyone, anyone buler?
<nosrednaekim> LotharTBL: means your CPU doesn't support it... or HAL doesn't think it supports it.
<nosrednaekim> LotharTBL: what  processor do you have?
<LotharTBL> quad Xenons
<LotharTBL> I got the box for a song. Old Prolient server. Makes noise like a truck, but its pretty snappy
<Taryn> haha we run proliants at work
<Taryn> doxen of them
<nosrednaekim> LotharTBL: hrm...
<LotharTBL> I got 2 from a buf for $200.00
<Taryn> what generation is it
<dreamcoder> hi can someone help me to install grpahics card drivers in kubunu pls
<LotharTBL> bud*
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dreamcoder> thank you
<dreamcoder> :)
<Taryn> lothar: are they G4s or G5s?
<LotharTBL> DL5800 4x Xenon700s 1 gig of ram
<Taryn> nice
<Taryn> they are kinda noisy but they run great
<LotharTBL> Its a pretty smokin machine has the standard raid card and an aftermarket one.
<LotharTBL> I am so underutalizing it, it was a cheap machine for my mythTV backend.
<LotharTBL> and yes its noisy as hell!
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone else run into a problem with the PCM channel in KMix being set to 0% at seemingly random times?
<LotharTBL> my next magical trick will be to build a storage server. http://www.freenas.org/
<Dresken> Is there a way to limit download speed on another computer on my network?
<egon> Oh MEIN GOTT! das ist ja mal echt geil. kde 4 ist jetzt im vergleich zur rc 1 um 1000000x schneller geworden :/ ich bin begeistert!
<jpatrick> !de | egon
<ubotu> egon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<egon> wahhh
<egon> sorry wrong chat :/
<LotharTBL> nosrednaekim is it a CPU issue? or a Hal issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47424/
<Taryn> how do i get amarock to show lyrics?
<nosrednaekim> LotharTBL: having no experience with intels..
<nosrednaekim> oh.. p3?
<nosrednaekim> don't think they have Frequency scaling.
<LotharTBL> unfortunately, but hey they were cheap! lol
<LotharTBL> ok thanks for the info
<nado> did anybody of you run gta san andreas with wine? for me it's not working
<nosrednaekim> 4x700mhz? thats probably pretty fast!
<Eicca> sanokaa hyviä linux pelejä
<Eicca> sry friend said that..
<LotharTBL> I haven't seen anything bog it down yet. the raid is pretty snappy too
<nosrednaekim> Taryn: go to the context side-bar
<LotharTBL> the test will be when its recording 4 video channels and playing back 2 or 3. Should be interesting to say the least
<nosrednaekim> Lothar_Away: recording isn't hard.
<Xcell> Deu: done.
<nosrednaekim> but playing back? needs some heavy graphics.
<nosrednaekim> unless its just the server
<nosrednaekim> in which case the disc is the bottleneck
<deuryte> still there xcell
<RichardBH> random question - is there any way to change the logon screen resolution? ive changed the desktop down to 1024x768, but i think the logon screen is still higher
<mike__> anyone know how to get Openoffice 2.3.233 for gutsy?
<Blu3> is konqueror tied to the network manager somehow?  i've often noticed that when i disable networking via the NM and use kppp to connect w/ my cellular data card that konqueror can no longer reach web pages.  It immediately stops with an error that it can't connect to the remote host.  I do not have any iptables rules
<antiNeo> RichardBH: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (but make a backup first!) and go down to the place where it lists screen resolutions. just delete the ones you don't want
<NickPresta> mike__, OOo 2.3.0 is in the repos. Do you _need_ 2.3.233?
<mike__> NickPresta, yes, I need the new "presenter" screen
<RichardBH> antiNeo cheers
<antiNeo> RichardBH: np
<NickPresta> mike__, http://download.openoffice.org/2.3.1/index.html?focus=download The deb link there has 2.3.1 (apparently the latest stable version)
<ChristianB> Hi folks
<NickPresta> mike__, they also have debs of 2.3.1rc1 here: http://download.openoffice.org/680/index.html?intcmp=1235
<NickPresta> hi ChristianB
<mike__> I'll look at that one, it may be the one I already have. I really need the presenter screen for a church presentation to get rid of MS once and for all.
<RichardBH> antiNeo: sorry to bother you again, but i cant find a list of resolutions in that file
<NickPresta> mike__, this might be of interest to you: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Presenter_Screen/Developer_Snapshot
<ChristianB> I have a question regarding init scripts for (K)ubuntu
<ChristianB> Is there a how to or best way to code init scripts?
<mike__> that developer snapshot is what I need, I have it but cant get it installed?
<mike__> there are no .deb's fro it..
<NickPresta> mike__, you need to compile it from source, it seems. Do you know how to do that?
<mike__> I have geard that compiling oo from source is a pretty big project..
<ninjagambit> well nick im well rested up now
<mike__> heard that is
<ninjagambit> maby ill try to get flash on my firefox again today
<NickPresta> ChristianB, I found the easiest way to create an init.d script was to open a (already written) script in /etc/init.d/ and adapt it to my needs.
<ninjagambit> lol
<ninjagambit> thanks for all the help the other night
<NickPresta> mike__, it may be a big task.  I don't know personally but if that is the only way to get it, what are you going to do? :)
<mike__> yea, guess so... :(
<ChristianB> I've already tried that, using a script I found on the web but it seems that it doesn't work
<NickPresta> ChristianB, have you done a `update-rc.d SCRIPT defaults` in a terminal?
<mike__> seems like there would be somebody in all of ubuntu land that has tried it!
<gabbah> how can i run a program as root without having to type in the password for root? I need to run a program when my computer starts up as root
<ChristianB> no
<Blu3> ok, apparently it's a long standing bug with konqueror and network-manager.  regardless of any existing functioning network connections (i.e. ppp), if you set network-manager offline, konqueror can do other protocols, just not HTTP
<NickPresta> ChristianB, check this out (it tells you what to do once you wrote the script): http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<ChristianB> I'll try this
<NickPresta> gabbah, I suppose you could place the script in /root/.kde/Autostart (create Autostart if it doesn't exist).
<NickPresta> mike__, you could use checkinstall to generate a deb package for "easy" installation. type: "/msg ubotu checkinstall" in this channel for more information
<Cannoli> can someone point me in the right direction for installing themes?
<Dragnslcr> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gabbah> NickPresta: yes i thought of that too. but how do i run it as root?
<mike__> thanks will give it a look
<NickPresta> gabbah, everything in the .kde/Autostart folder is run when you login to your KDE sesssion. I would assume that this would run the script when root logs into a KDE session. It's worth a try, I suppose
<Cannoli> domo arigatio Dragnslcr
<RichardBH> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zabulus> ok, how can i get to the option to upgrade to gutsy gibbon in adept using just the keyboard?
<ChristianB> NickPresta: How can I test if it works without having to restart my machine?
<gabbah> NickPresta: ok thanks
<NickPresta> Zabulus, try: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade". Quotes are important
<NickPresta> ChristianB, you could try doing: sudo /etc/init.d/SCRIPT start|stop|restart and see if it's working. As for checking if it runs at boot up, you have to boot up :)
<Zabulus> well, that command brought up adept, but didnt initalize the version upgrade
<NickPresta> Zabulus, you should see a Version Upgrade buttont to click on, no?
<HowDoYouLove> i just installed fresh kubuntu. I dont think i entered a timezone during setup. Now i cant change my timezone via system tray clock, or through control panel.. any help?
<Zabulus> yes i do, i cant click on it, my mouse keeps freezing up, i was hoping gutsy would have a fix for that...
<gabbah> what the differance between synaptic and adept package managers??
<Eicca> tell me some good multiplayer games for kubuntu (multiplayer playable with one pc)
<emilsedgh> gabbah: thats for gnome/gtk+, adept is for qt/kde, the ui and code are differrent
<emilsedgh> Eicca: Frozen-Bubble, Netpanzer
<t3ch13> I've installed the Nvidia graphics driver and did the glxgears to make sure that it works now what do I need for Compiz-Fusion?
<emilsedgh> HowDoYouLove: did you try to go to administration mode?
<HowDoYouLove> yes
<HowDoYouLove> cant change anything
<Zabulus> ok, can anyone tell me how to initalize the upgrade to gutsy without using the mouse, or perhaps a fix to stop my mouse from freezing up
<NickPresta> Zabulus, what do you mean by "freezing up"? It doesn't move at all? Only sometimes?
<emilsedgh> HowDoYouLove: when you click on go to administrator mode button, you should enter password and then you will be able to change things
<HowDoYouLove> SHOULD be able to yes
<HowDoYouLove> can not though
<Zabulus> i boot up, the mouse works for a little bit, then it stops moving
<ninjagambit> anyone here have amd64 and flash working
<emilsedgh> nikkiana: i dunno about flash but im sure gnash works
<HowDoYouLove> omg it just worked
<HowDoYouLove> wasnt working before i swear
<jembouge> I got the same problem as HowDoYouLove
<HowDoYouLove> glad i tired again
<NickPresta> Zabulus, is it possible to boot up, run that from the terminal and click on Version Upgrade before it stops working?
<HowDoYouLove> ty
<Zabulus> hard to say, its so random with its timing
<sparr_> the kde panel cpu monitor is showing 100% IOWait time on my CPU.  how can i figure out whats causing that?
<ChristianB> NickPresta: It seems the script itself is broken
<NickPresta> ChristianB, pastebin the script. !pastebin
<emilsedgh> HowDoYouLove: you dont need to swear man!
<Zabulus> ive booted up and had it freeze before it showed the desktop, and ive booted up and it worked fine for half an hour then froze
<emilsedgh> !repeat NickPresta
<ChristianB> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sparr> the kde panel cpu monitor is showing 100% IOWait time on my CPU.  how can i figure out whats causing that?
<Zabulus> ive rebooted 4 times and havent been able to click that button
<emilsedgh> NickPresta: thats possible, try to replace all 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickPresta> emilsedgh, I think you mean to be talking to someone else :)
<emilsedgh> sparr: try the command 'top' in konsole or ksysguard
<sparr> emilsedgh: and sort by what?
<ChristianB> !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47430/
<emilsedgh> NickPresta: you wanted to upgrade to hutsy without mouse, right?
<T_I_M> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emilsedgh> sparr: top already sorts by cpu usage, i think
<NickPresta> emilsedgh, no, Zabulus wants to reboot without a mouse
<NickPresta> emilsedgh, sorry, upgrade without a mouse
<sparr> emilsedgh: was a defunct mplayer process, using 0% cpu.  thanks though
<RogueJediX> Is there any particular procedure for setting up a joystick on a COM port?
<emilsedgh> so sorry NickPresta
<walter> hi everybody!
<gabbah> hiii dr Niiick!
<T_I_M> zabulus: can you get to konsole witout a mouse?
<walter> I have 2 question for you...
<Zabulus> yep
<leszek> hi
<NickPresta> ChristianB, this "boinc" client doesn't have a wait to stop the service without doing a "killall"?
<walter> does nokia 5610 work on kubuntu gutsy?
<T_I_M> if you go to /etc/apt/sources.list do you have anyting in there with feisty listed?
<walter> i should use it as UMTS or GPRS modem...
<josei> hoal hola
<josei> ===
<josei> ???
<ChristianB> NickPresta: A normal kill would do the same result
<walter> does anybody know?
<josei> necesito una pequeña ayudita
<walter> ok
<T_I_M> walter: sorry no idea on thst one
<walter> thanks for your answer...:D
<ChristianB> NickPresta: but stopping is not the problem, I want it to start first :)
<walter> and about iPod classic 80 gb?
<walter> It could work?
<JohnFlux> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !joysticks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joysticks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !es | josei
<ubotu> josei: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Zabulus> how can i get to that file to check
<Zabulus> ?
<josei> gracias
<walter> sorry: could ipod classic work on kubuntu?
<T_I_M> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickPresta> ChristianB, try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47434/
<ChristianB> It seems the line "if [ -x /opt/BOINC/run_client ]; then" is the problem
<NickPresta> ChristianB, remove the sudo from line 14 as well. I missed that
<T_I_M> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<walter> thanks ubotu
<Zabulus> four uncommented lines, all four say fiesty in some part of them
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<T_I_M> walter: ubotu is a bot
<walter> ahahahaha!
<T_I_M> play on words for ubuntu
<walter> ok ok
<walter> :D
<T_I_M> most times if you need info on a one word subject type ! then the word
<T_I_M> like this !ipod
<T_I_M> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<T_I_M> see
<T_I_M> very handy
<Zabulus> well, i have to go, i guess ill deal more with this crud later...
<walter> ok
<Zabulus> and probably will after i upgrade too -_-
<andreas_> how do i dual-screen?
<T_I_M> cya zabulus
<NickPresta> andreas_, which graphics card do you have?
<andreas_> some standard intel thing
<gabbah> anyone using netbeans 6 and knows how to install it?
<NickPresta> !xinerama > andreas_
<T_I_M> should be able to set it up in system settings monitor and display
<T_I_M> gabbah:sorry not me
<RogueJediX> I don't suppose anyone here has a working gameport joystick
<T_I_M> no never considered putting mine on
<JohnFlux> RogueJediX: have you googled?
<RogueJediX> JohnFlux: I have. Found some tutorials that don't work for some reason
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i disable the cache for maass storage devices
<JohnFlux> RogueJediX: buy a usb joystick :-D
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<dsa> when you untar something
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: why?
<dsa> is that the same as unzipping?
<JohnFlux> dsa: well technically tar is just to put multiple files into one
<JohnFlux> dsa: the compression part is gzip
<RogueJediX> JohnFlux: Why? This one works fine on other systems
<dsa> ok so when it says untar the folder, does that mean extract it to my desktop or seomthing?
<andreas_> how do i make my hd_sound_card work?
<ChristianB> NickPresta: thx for your help, I found the bug. the scriptname was run_client.sh and not run_client
<JohnFlux> dsa: yeah
<NickPresta> ChristianB, heh, okay :)
<JohnFlux> dsa:   tar -zxvf  file.tgz
<RichardBH> does anyone know how to decrease the resolution of the logon screen?
<ChristianB> Now it's working but I have to figure out how to redirect to the correct log files
<MetaMorfoziS> JohnFlux > because thats sux...
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: why?
<MetaMorfoziS> JohnFlux > not why, how.
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: what makes you think it's a problem?
<dsa> alright ty
<MetaMorfoziS> Because it's illogic, and it's often works wrong.
<sub[t]rnl> RichardBH: remove any unwanted resolutions from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  The login uses the first resolution available
<MetaMorfoziS> If i copy something, then i WANT COPY THAT
<MetaMorfoziS> and i didn't want to get errors when i try to safely remove
<MetaMorfoziS> and i didin't want 0 byte files on my device
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: aaah, you want copies to be synchronous
<MetaMorfoziS> i just want COPY the files. nothing else
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: i ask these questions because I want to know what you actually want, not what you think you want :-D
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: edit /etc/fstab  and add the option sync  to the device
<MetaMorfoziS> sry, so i want get that sync
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: like, this is what my floppy drive has:  /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  auto  rw,noauto,user,sync  0 0
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: the 'sync'  part means it will always make sure the files are copied fully etc
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: hmm, although your usb devices won't be listed in /etc/fstab
<MetaMorfoziS> JohnFlux > it's auto mounted
<MetaMorfoziS> so i think that isn't in fstab...
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: pmount has a --sync   command, but i wonder how to get hal to use that
<RichardBH> sub[t]rnl - i dont suppose you know how to do it if there are no resolutions listed?
<sub[t]rnl> pastbin your xorg.conf
<andreas_> in rc.local, where sould i paste, befor or after the "exit 0"?
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: if you edit that file and uncomment the commented out section
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: that will set sync for devices less than 16GB
<andreas_> in rc.local, where sould i paste, befor or after the "exit 0"?
<JohnFlux> andreas_: before
<JohnFlux> andreas_: exit 0  is the last thing that it will do - that makes it exit
<Eicca> I muted sounds from the taskbar and put the volume to 0% but why do I still hear sounds when I play?
<MetaMorfoziS> thanks
<andreas_> Thx JohnFlux:D
<ChristianB> NickPresta: many thx to you again, I've fixed the logfile redirection and it works like a charm, now I have to test if it's working at boot time
<ChristianB> btw: What's the best/prefered way to kill an application?
<RichardBH> http://pastebin.com/m17f2210a
<RichardBH> sub[t]rnl ^
<sub[t]rnl> set resolutions with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andreas_> !intelhdaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhdaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andreas_> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Eicca> tän päivän pelit ei kuitenkaa vaadi ddr3sia yms
<Eicca> I muted sounds from the taskbar and put the volume to 0% but why do I still hear sounds when I play?
<RichardBH> sub[t]rnl thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> JohnFlux > it looks isn't working...
<MetaMorfoziS> i have /etc/init.d/hal restart-ed, and i uncommented the first section that enables the sync and noatime (and owerwrited 1gb with 9)
<dsa> !kth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> And when i started to copy a 100mb sized file, then it copied ~ 10mb/sec , but when it reached 48% it stalled..
<T_I_M> what does KDEinit could not luanch kdesu mean?
<T_I_M> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: is it still stalled?
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: that's not good :-D
<JohnFlux> MetaMorfoziS: check /var/log/messages
<kiiz> hii
<raph> hi, I can access my vista ntfs partition (read/write), but if I plug in my external hd and want to access its ntfs fs, I get the error msg "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". I formated it with ntfs last week (before I reformated it, I could access it without problems and it was ntfs back then, too!!)
<dsa> how do i send konversation to tray?
<JohnFlux> dsa: just click the close button
<kiiz> i cant play dvd with kubuntu.what lib do i need to make this possible
<JohnFlux> !dvd | kiiz
<ubotu> kiiz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sub[t]rnl> raph: try ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1(or whatever) /mnt/wherever -o force
<ardchoille> kiiz: You need the libdvdcss2 package from the medibuntu repo
<fff> how do i send konversation to tray?
<ardchoille> fff: JohnFlux already answered that
<fff> sorry my internet gave out
<fff> can you please repeat it
<JohnFlux> fff: just press the close button
<fff> it just asks if i want to quit
<JohnFlux> fff: settings->behavior->general   enable systray
<ardchoille> fff: Do you have the konv tray icon in the tray right now?
<fff> nope
<fff> got it now
<fff> thanx alot
<raph> sub[t]rnl: thats crazy, i can mount it manually using the shell
<raph> sub[t]rnl: dolphin still gives me the error
<raph> hm, if i want to unmount my vista-partition (which is mounted automatically), I get the error "device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<raph> seems like i've found the answer
<raph> thanks
<sigma_> does anyone know of any alternatives to winff? i am trying to encode video's for my smartphone - 176 x 220 resolution and 200 frames / second and mpeg file type
<kain89> hi
<NickPresta> sigma_, mencoder and/or ffmpeg can do it, I'm sure. Check out `man ffmpeg` and `man mencoder`
<sigma_> nickpresta: i have both but looking for a gui. the command line is rather complex
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> i converted video's for ipod using those two apps
<sub[t]rnl> sec, let me find the script
<sparr> "Processing triggers for libc6 ..."  <--  what is this and why does it happen after almost any package installation these days?
<sigma_> subtrnl: yup that would really help
<sub[t]rnl> http://thomer.com/howtos/mp4ize
<sub[t]rnl> need ruby
<ardchoille> sparr: That's normal for updates. I'm guessing the package manager code has changed.
<sigma_> im checking it out
<sparr> ardchoille: it wasnt normal before, and its very spammy now
<gabbah> don't phones only support 3gp and megp4 with mpeg4-acc sound codec?
<sparr> gabbah: phones support whatever their software supports.  dont blame us if you bought a phone that won't run mplayer.
<sigma_> gabbah: i have a windows smartphone:)
<gabbah> alright. i converted using ffmpeg to my sonyericsson w810
<sigma_> windows yes i know but i still use a open source video app which plays everything, win media player on it is hopeless
<gabbah> had to use mp4 with aac codec
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: how do i run the file?
<sub[t]rnl> ruby file
<sub[t]rnl> or chmod +x it then ./file
<bludve> hello, there is a spanish channel on this server?
<sparr> i cant seem to get over 3 weeks uptime  :(
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: did that, nothing happens, and theres no error message
<sub[t]rnl> need to supply a file to the script
<sub[t]rnl> example ./mp4ize myphone.avi
<sigma_> sub{t}ml where bout in it?
<sigma_> oh i see
<sigma_> sub{t}ml: got a error - Unknown codec 'xvid'
<NickPresta> sigma_, mencoder tells me that mpeg doesn't support 200 FPS
<sub[t]rnl> so install your codec
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<sigma_> which package do i need?
<sigma_> nickpresta: what does it support?
<NickPresta> sigma_, actually, let me try something. I think I got it
<sub[t]rnl> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jelousbuddy> has anyone ever shot infrared fire/energy from eyes? do you know if i do it or learned how to do it? are my eyes dangerous for glasses (ex windows)?
 * sub[t]rnl facepalms
<sub[t]rnl> he's back
 * ardchoille drags out his ignore list
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<rrbiz> what's the console command to delete a whole dir ?
<sub[t]rnl> rm -rf bye/
<ardchoille> rrbiz: rm -r dirname
<rrbiz> k thnx
<ardchoille> rrbiz: Be very careful with that is using sudo
<ardchoille> s/is/if/
<rrbiz> hmm -r or -rf ?
<sub[t]rnl> -r is better
<ardchoille> rrbiz: I've never seen an instance where "-f" is needed
<rrbiz> also does that dump it in the trashbin ?
<sigma_> sub{t}ml: i installed libxvidcore4_1.1.2-0.1ubuntu2_i386.deb and its still says missing codec
<ardchoille> rrbiz: No, that deletes it forever
<rrbiz> ok cool
<ardchoille> sigma_: What are you trying to do?
<NickPresta> sigma_, I don't know about your FPS issue, but this: `mencoder -of mpeg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -oac copy -vf scale=220:176 input.avi -o output.mpg` converts the video to MPG with the specified resolution
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_: w32codecs
<rrbiz> nice i was trying to delete the usbHD dir from kdesu konq but wasn't working, so rm -r did it quick
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_: try nabbing the -dev package of libxvid
<sub[t]rnl> libxvidcore4-dev
<jelousbuddy> how do i install kde on ubuntu? please
<sigma_> ok lemme try all that, il report back
<CheGuevara> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sigma_> ardchoille:  i am trying to encode video's for my smartphone - 176 x 220 resolution and 200 frames / second and mpeg file type
<ardchoille> sigma_: Ah, ok. mencoder is awesome for that
<sigma_> nickpresta: that didnt work 2well. its creating a file larger than the original, lol
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy:
<ardchoille> Oops, sorry about that jelousbuddy
<sigma_> but it is going at 272fps which is close enough
<jelousbuddy> <CheGuevara> 508 mb O.O
<CheGuevara> sounds about right :P
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: kubuntu-desktop is an empty meta package. it serves only to pull in everything needed for the kubuntu desktop
<CheGuevara> yeah u can try installing individual kde packages to make it smaller if u have time for that
<RogueJediX> How does one reload modules in linux?
<sigma_> sigma: ok well the file it outputted only played the audio properly, not the video - it freeze frames
<sigma_> RogueJediX: what do u mean?
<CheGuevara> rmmod <module name>
<CheGuevara> modprobe <module name>
<RogueJediX> sigma_: Like when I've finished editing the /etc/modules file
<jelousbuddy> ardchoille> sp how much do i download? i one kde not kubuntu, can i still use gnome after installing kde? how do i switch between them? does it require restarting to switch? would i be able to use and access my old files from kde?
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: You can use both gnome and kde apps in gnome or kde, they work in either desktop. you can switch desktops from the login screen. No, you don't need to reboot. Your personal files should be just fine.
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: I would just stay in kde and run kde and gnome apps, works fine
<sub[t]rnl> sigma_: apt-get install liblame-dev libxvidcore4-dev libx264-dev libfaac-dev libfaad2-dev
<sub[t]rnl> and ffmpeg if you havn't already, then run that script.  It converts and keeps aspect ratio's, adding the black bars if needed, etc..
<sigma_> ok let me try that, thanks
<jelousbuddy> <sub[t]rnl> what is better kde or gnome?
<jelousbuddy> <ardchoille> what is better kde or gnome?
<jelousbuddy> <sub[t]rnl> ignore that
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: I like kde better
<jelousbuddy> ardchoille> why because it looks like windows?
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: But, I feel you should try them both and then decide which works best for you
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: Windows? Is that thing still around ;)
<virnik> hi there, i got problem upon kde start
<virnik> konqueror keeps crashing
<virnik> after KDE start, Konkueror crash event shows up
<virnik> can somebody help?
<jelousbuddy> ardchoille> why would one work better than other?
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: Personal preference
<jelousbuddy> ardchoille> is there other way to install kubuntu desktop other than terminal?
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: You can use adept if you like.
<jelousbuddy> ardchoille> what is adept ?
<CubaCola> hi
<CubaCola> i like to lunch a apps each x seconds ....
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: No offense, but why are you asking all these newbie questions if you're in some non-newbie channels on freenode?
<hydrogen> err
<CubaCola> or lunch it again when it closed ..
<CubaCola> how can i do that ?
<hydrogen> how are you going to install the kubuntu desktop from adept when adept is part of the kubuntu desktop?
<ardchoille> CubaCola: Write a bash script?
<virnik> can somebody help me out of this? after logon, my screen is filled with konqueror crash event
<virnik> and keeps crashing
<CubaCola> ardchoille> yes!
<CubaCola> wich cmd ?
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Good question
<ardchoille> CubaCola: That wold be more than one command. Perhaps grab the pid of the app, throw it into a variable and use a for or while loop to do what you want.
<jelousbuddy> what would happen if there is a hidden camera in my room or your room?
<ardchoille> !ot | jelousbuddy
<ubotu> jelousbuddy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CubaCola> ...
<thetick> !language | CubaCola
<ubotu> CubaCola: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bioman> @CubaCola if a granularity of 1 miinute is acceptable, you may have a look at crontab
<sigma_> il be back:)
<jac0b> I am trying to get my sound to work
<CubaCola> thetick>k thank you very much
<CubaCola> thanks all
<CubaCola> (:
<jac0b> when I click the Test button it works but if I use amarok I get nothing
<jac0b> Does anyone know how to correct this
<jelousbuddy> are you stupid and is it cold and depressing outside?
<bioman> @jac0b you may have to configure amarok, in order to set the correct sound engine
<yurimxpxman> are there any free software pi calculators I could use to study the source code?
<bioman> usually ALSA
<jelousbuddy> is love depressing or how does it feel?
<Lynoure> jelousbuddy: wrong channel?
<Lynoure> jelousbuddy: I'll gladly give you my opinion on the topic on #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<jac0b> bioman: that what I was thinking (ALSA) but nothing
<jac0b> bioman: I just tried OSS and that worked thanks for the help
<bioman> :)
<jelousbuddy> any sexy girls/sexy women/sexy females here?
<ardchoille> jelousbuddy: Please stop, you're being disruptive and disrespectful.
 * hydrogen wonders why his .strigi is 20gigs
<JohnFlux> hydrogen: haha
<JohnFlux> hydrogen: welcome to strigi
<ardchoille> hydrogen: lol
<hydrogen> thats a quarter of my disk
<JohnFlux> hydrogen: you were only going to waste the space
<hydrogen> yes, but its *my* space to waste!
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<JohnFlux> hydrogen: how selfish
<hydrogen> not strigi's
<luquis> hola
<hydrogen> I got it back though
<hydrogen> don't you worry
<Zabulus> ok, im back to try yet again, does anyone know of a fix to keep a usb mouse from freezing?
<JohnFlux> be grateful for what strigi gave you :P
<hydrogen> rm++
<hydrogen> strigi needs to be taken out back and shot in the forehead
<ardchoille> lol
<hydrogen> that is all
<JohnFlux> Zabulus: I have that - the mouse was broken
<JohnFlux> Zabulus: I had to buy a new one
<Zabulus> my mouse is fine
<JohnFlux> of course the wife went and stole the new one, so now I'm make to the broken mouse :(
<Zabulus> i have dual boot with win xp, the mouse has not had a single problem in xp
<Zabulus> so it seems its a compatability issue or something
<jelousbuddy> am i in danger just by existing and being seen by others?
<JohnFlux> jelousbuddy: all existance is in danger
<Zabulus> well, no fix, can anyone help me upgrade from feisty to gutsy without using a mouse?
<JohnFlux> Zabulus: edit /etc/apt/sources.list   replace feisty with gutsy.  apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<jelousbuddy> can i be repetitive please?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> you can be on topic though
<hydrogen> if you try really hard
<ardchoille> JohnFlux: He's going to miss some apps that aren't in Feisty but are new to gutsy that way
<JohnFlux> ardchoille: yeah probably
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hydrogen> you can't do that without a mouse though
<hydrogen> unless you use tab a lot
<hydrogen> though
<hydrogen> last I checked, adept had horrible keyboard navigation
<ardchoille> hydrogen: does the tab key not work with that?
<Zabulus> yeah, it does
<hydrogen> it has horrible everything..
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Ah, yeah
<jelousbuddy> why do i feel about ladies down there?
<Zabulus> i have not been able to find a way to just get to that button to upgrade
<Zabulus> skips right past it
<virnik> can somebody know, why are my X server freezing every 2 minutes or so, for few seconds?
<Zabulus> is there a way to control the mouse with the keyboard?
<hydrogen> you must be using the demo version of kubuntu
<ardchoille> Zabulus: yes
<nick_> in konqueror......... my tab menu is on the bottom...... i have been unable to place my tab menu on the top
<hydrogen> you need to buy the premium version to get freeze-free operation
<jelousbuddy> how many of you re really ignoring me? do you actually do it just not see what i do/say next? thank you
<Zabulus> ardchoille: how do i set that up?
<ardchoille> Zabulus: kcontrol > Peripherals > Mouse > Mouse Navigation tab
<nick_> in konqueror......... my tab menu is on the bottom...... i have been unable to place my tab menu on the top
<hydrogen> nick_: don't repeat yourself
<hydrogen> its rude
<Zabulus> and where is kcontrol?
<nick_> sorry, i thought people were irnoring me
<ardchoille> Zabulus: alt+f2 , type in kcontrol
 * hydrogen notes that gutsy crippled kcontrol
<ardchoille> hydrogen: And it's completely gone in kde4
<Zabulus> thank you
<hydrogen> yep
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> I'm not concerned about kde4
<ardchoille> hydrogen: But, I'll write my own version back in :)
<hydrogen> I do not plan on using it
<hydrogen> for a long time
<Zabulus> hopefully i wont need kcontrol with gutsy...
<Zabulus> i hope
<Zabulus> i just want my mouse to work properly so i can actually use kubuntu
<Zabulus> alright, bye
<jelousbuddy> is everything OK/alright?
<noobiezilla> funny question
<noobiezilla> how would I modify the source code of gnibbles ??
<noobiezilla> its a part of gnome-games pack and i'd like to mod it
<jpatrick> noobiezilla: apt-get source gnibbles
<noobiezilla> okay thanks!
<jussi01> noobiezilla: remember, no sudo with that or the permissions will be messed up
<noobiezilla> ok cool, thanks
<Eicca> can someone tell some entertaining 2 player game (with one pc) that works on kubuntu? =)
<noobiezilla> is that linux port of mario bros 2 player?
<noobiezilla> if so that's not bad
<noobiezilla> it's prob 2 player
<Lynoure> Eicca: what kind of things normally entertain you? Even Frozen bubble is fun.
<RogueJediX> Eicca: As Lynoure suggested, there's Frozen Bubble, Atomic Tanks, Lemmingball Z, etc. Quite a few, actually
<noobiezilla> kbounce is a fun port of the old windows jezzball game.  it's more one player, but you could entertainingly compete
<Eicca> RogueJediX: We've played frozen bubble
<RogueJediX> Eicca: Okay, so you want something else? Any particular genre you enjoy?
<noobiezilla> what is a .gnl extension?  i'm guessing its a type of code?  what editor will recognize it?  tia
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<noobiezilla> hey
<tekstacy> If I put my hdd in a different machine, (both x86), will it still boot and detect the changes in hardware?
<tekstacy> ie: can I build the software in my box and send it to go live in someone else's?
<noobiezilla> my best guess is yes.  i should think the bios would handle it but....
<tekstacy> I guess I may have to experiment
<tekstacy> :)
<noobiezilla> :)
<Jack111> hi
<tekstacy> hello
<noobiezilla> btw that is a really good idea.  never thought of that.  i have a box that has no working inputs,,, that might be a way around that....
<ubuntu__> i noticed the live cd of ubuntu has compiz enabled, but kubuntu doesn't seem to
<ubuntu__> is there a way to enable it?
<tekstacy> yes
<tekstacy> Get the compiz package
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu__> thx
<jussi01> ubuntu__: there you are
<jussi01> :D
<Jack111> i hvae to install access and excel for work, but there are different ways and howtos for wine e.g hhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372011 ir this ttp://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3214, so i am not really sure which way is best??
<Jack111> whats easiest?
<ubuntu__> also, my friends xp is in a really really bad state with virus issues.  I know clam av is available in linux.  I'm wondering is it possible to install clam av via the live cd and run a scan on his ntfs part?
<miguelangel> please, in kvpn im trying to conect to my cisco vpn and ask me for a group password, what is?
<jussi01> Jack111: easiest is to go buy crossover office
<jussi01> ubuntu__: clamav is also available for windows
<Jack111> jussi01: hmm i dont really wnat to spend so much money since its not too difficult to get it installed for linux
<jussi01> Jack111: its only $40
<Dresken> How the heck do you open a file as root?
<jussi01> Dresken: what kind of file?
<Dresken> just a directory
<noobiezilla> you can right click it and under actions there will be an option
<noobiezilla> to open as root
<jussi01> Dresken: theres also an option in dolphin on the right
<noobiezilla> or from the command line type sudo nano filename
<tekstacy> jack111, I installed a virtual machine for those few things I couldn't get to run under wine
<Dresken> Thanks ~_~
<jussi01> :)
<tekstacy> Little bit overkill though....
<Jack111> tekstacy: hmm i have to admit that sounds pretty complicated?i am not too into that
<tekstacy> :)   It was easier then using wine
<Kite_DH> hi i need some help...my kubuntu doesnt boot anymore ... im on live cd rightnow
<noobiezilla> jack111:  openoffice can read excel and save as excel files
<noobiezilla> would that help?
<jussi01> Kite_DH: what exactly did it do, and what did you do the last time it booted?
<volker___> Kite_DH: is ther an Error with Grub?
<Kite_DH> i dont know, it normally started usually
<Jack111> noobiezilla: i know but i need to be able to work with excel for different reasons, its still different..ooffice suite is great though
<Kite_DH> but now it stops b4 GRUB loads
<jussi01> Kite_DH: does it give yoou a grub error?
<Kite_DH> jussi01: nope
<noobiezilla> jack111:  i figured that was too obvious and easy a solution :)........afraid i'm not much help with wine
<jussi01> Kite_DH: have you changed _anything_ on your machine just before this happened?
<Jack111> jussi01: would i still need to buy the office suite as such, the crossover is just the compatibility layer?
<Jack111> otherwise very cheap..lol
<Lynoure> When is the next HugDay?
<jussi01> Jack111: correcyt
<tekstacy> Kite_DH, try letting it try to boot, then when it stops, try [ctrl]-[alt]-F1
<RichardBH> hi - ive set up a folder to be shared on kubuntu, and i can see the linux box in the workgroup from windows, but when i click it it asks for a username/password - what do i give it?
<jussi01> RichardBH: your login user and pass
<Level15> XD
<jussi01> Level15: ?
<bjwebb_> why is compiz so crashy all of a sudden?
<RichardBH> jussi01 - the main account on the kubuntu machines? that doesnt seem to work
<Level15> jussi01: yeah?
<jussi01> RichardBH: the account you set it up on the kubuntu machine with.
<RichardBH> hmm - that isnt working
<jussi01> RichardBH: have you tried it blank?
<Level15> RichardBH: how did you set up the shared folder on the linux box?
<Kite_DH> tekstacy: and whats next after ctrl+alt+f1
<deuryte> .
<deuryte> hurry...no waiting.
<RichardBH> Level15 - installed samba, used dolphin to find the folder, right click, properties, share, click shared
<tekstacy> well, it may give you a text login, if it does, log in and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RichardBH> jussi01 - cant click ok until its got a username and password
<bjwebb_> anyone know why compiz might have become crashy recently?
<RichardBH> sorry, until its got a username
<Level15> RichardBH: I'd be surprised if it worked so easily
<tekstacy> btdt several times trying to get my monitor "just" right
<volker___> bye
<RichardBH> Level15- lol
<Level15> RichardBH: you have to set some smb username and pass, dunno if dolphin does that
<ultracool> what is violent and threatening behavior? can jerking movement a fidgeting around counts?
<tekstacy> ultracool, wtf?
<RichardBH> Level15 - interestingly, i can access the share through the samba shares icon on the kubuntu machine
<ultracool> tekstacy> why you say wtf and when i say why you say does it sound bad or threatening or loud? can you see differences?
<tekstacy> ok
<tekstacy> anyway, goodnight all
<bjwebb_> have there been any recent updates, in gutsy, to compiz or xorg?
<jussi01> bjwebb_: if there have, you would know, as you would have installed them.
<bjwebb_> i don't always look at what it is im updating
<jussi01> bjwebb_: you should
<jussi01> bjwebb_: there has been some updates if i remember correctly.
<bjwebb_> jussi01: i kindof glance but i forget
<bjwebb_> jussi01: how can i find out what updates ive done recently
<bjwebb_> wait a min, i should look at apt log
<iceman_> if anybody can help me have a look at this question
<iceman_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19141
<nick_> for some reason konquer puts my tabs on the bottom instead of the top............... how do i fix this
<Jack111> jussi01: do you know if the crossover office already covers excel 2007? cos it doenst say on the webpage
<jussi01> Jack111: im not sure. there should ba a compatibility database there
<AmyRose> Does anyone know if there's a way to force Skype to use a particular Qt 4 style? I used qtconfig-qt4 to select QtCurve, but it seems to force Cleanlooks
<adamonline45> Are there any GIMP project files around for the KDE logo?
<AmyRose> All other Qt 4 programs are using QtCurve as they're supposed to
 * genii sips a coffee
<Jack111> jussi01: no it doesnt, at least not mentioned, but thanks http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/
<jussi01> Jack111: it doesnt : http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/group/?app_id=2854
<Jack111> thanks jussi01 for making it clear!
<Jack111> i think its still a good idea to get, will look into it!
<jussi01> Jack111: use the search on the left - it helps lots :D
<Jack111> lol
<Jack111> yep
<bjwebb> jussi01: do you think me changing color depth in xorg.conf could cause the crashiness?
<iceman_> hello, can someone help me,
<iceman_> So i am prepareing to set-up ubuntu (non-ppc) server...i think 6.06. The purpose is to setup an real time streaming server (rtss) and also to manage all files on one location. So i need the server kinda like this if i am describing it correctly. Part of the server access the internet for RTSS purposes. The other part is for students at a school to login to. The room has 5-7 workstations with 3 computers at each. each computer has to be able to log in to
<iceman_> their work station. (for example if 3 of us are @ workstation 3 we each need to be able to access the server with the same users & passwords). Also there are programs (like Garage Band or final cut) that need to be accessed per workstation but they are mac specific. so how do I handle that as well. Please give me the full setup (eg what to install how to do it) and what equipment is recomended.
<iceman_> PS the box was originally WIN2k but now contains formated blank hard drive. Also has network card pre-installed. I promise to follow each direction carefully.
<sstchur> If I have a samba share, is there a way I can map it so that something like ~/myshare points to that samba share?
<sstchur> to make that automatically happen?
<bjwebb_> i have a feeling my xorg.conf might be in a  messy state
<bjwebb_> is there a way to start from scratch
<bjwebb_> a dpkg-reconfigure command or something
<bjwebb_> !reconfigure xorg
<bjwebb_> !reconfigurexorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigurexorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerogehehe> can i use compiz fusion on kde?
<bjwebb_> gerogehehe: yeah
<genii> gerogehehe: Some video cards work beter than others, but yes.
<iceman_> is anybody going to help me with my issue..i meanif no one can help say so..but i know alot o you are smart long tine linux users
<iceman_> plz i beg of oyu for your help
<iceman_> you can check out my question here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<justin_> what is your ussue?
<iceman_> its an ubuntu server issue..the full question is at the address
<lwizardl> hi
<bjwebb_> justin_: how to i make xorg.conf again (reconfigure?
<iceman_> but basically i need to set up a server that does RSS and also workstation stuff
<lwizardl> I have a hfs+ partition mounted in 7.10 and was wondering if there is a way to turn off journalizing from within linux?
<gerogehehe> <bjweb genii> how do i enable it on kubuntu?
<bjwebb_> gerogehehe: its not installed by default, so you need to install it first
<deuryte> Yeeeeeehaw!
<jussi01> bjwebb_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> deuryte: ?
<bjwebb_> ah, i thought it was something like that
<deuryte> vista is now adjar.
<bjwebb_> couldn't remeber exactly what
<iceman_> justin, u get that?
<ShawnRisk> I am not able to load the Monitor & Display module in the System Settings. Any ideas how to fix this?
<genii> gerogehehe: First ensure you have no pending updates. Then that the latest video driver for your card is in place. Then to install compiz and the configuration manager
<genii> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> gerogehehe: Intel video generally needs no tweaks. ATI cards often need xgl disabled. Nvidia offhand I dunno
<iceman_> So i am prepareing to set-up ubuntu (non-ppc) server...i think 6.06. The purpose is to setup an real time streaming server (rtss) and also to manage all files on one location. So i need the server kinda like this if i am describing it correctly. Part of the server access the internet for RTSS purposes. The other part is for students at a school to login to. The room has 5-7 workstations with 3 computers at each. each computer has to be able to log in to
<iceman_> their work station. (for example if 3 of us are @ workstation 3 we each need to be able to access the server with the same users & passwords). Also there are programs (like Garage Band or final cut) that need to be accessed per workstation but they are mac specific. so how do I handle that as well. Please give me the full setup (eg what to install how to do it) and what equipment is recomended.
<iceman_> PS the box was originally WIN2k but now contains formated blank hard drive. Also has network card pre-installed. I promise to follow each direction carefully.
 * genii wonders if workstation in this case means hub/switch
<iceman_> no
<iceman_> workstation as in those sets of computers.....every computer in that room is already connected to one switch
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<iceman_> genii, does that help you
<matt_____> when i hit alt+spacebar to bring up katapult, if there is a program open, such as firefox, even if it is in the foreground, it brings it to focus. How can i stop this?
<matt_____> anyone even understand me?
<iceman_> i understand however i can help you srry
<genii> iceman_: It clarifies a bit. So the server streams to the internet, holds shared files
<matt_____> iceman_: talking to e?
<AmyRose> matt_____: I am not sure I understand you.
<iceman_> Matt yes and genni yes
<iceman_> genii*
<matt_____> AmyRose: I'll have all windows minimized to taskbar, then i'll bring up katapult (launcher) with alt+spacebar, but when i do this, katapult comes up, but also any windows that are minized, well they are maximized
<stupidbitch> i got a adept notifying, what is it? how can i get rid of it :S thank you
<AmyRose> !ohmy | stupidbitch
<ubotu> stupidbitch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AmyRose> matt_____: Does this happen when the windows are not all minimized to the taskbar?
<iceman_> lol thats funny her usr is getting her in trouble
<genii> iceman_: So these machines on the network are running some Mac OS ?
<AmyRose> iceman_: :D
<stupidbitch> adept notifyer
<iceman_> yesh OS X tiger i think...its the one before leporad
<stupidbitch> adept notifier
<matt_____> AmyRose: well...what it does, if all windows are minimized, after alt+spacebar, it brings up katapult, and also brings up the last window that was maximized. thats it. so if you have something maximized, nothing but katapult pops up
<matt_____> AmyRose: and its not just the alt-spacebar combination, its anything i set it too
<norman> is there anybody running gusyt with printer sharing working
<AmyRose> matt_____: I just tried it myself and Katapult is still on top for me, is that what happens to you too?
<iceman_> genii, yesh OS X tiger i think...its the one before leporad
<matt_____> AmyRose: it's on top, but it maximizes a window as well. i can see katapult, but the window get maximized from the taskbar
<stupidbitch> how do i move windows to get wobbly  effect?
<matt_____> AmyRose: just a minor annoyance, that's all
<maduser> I can't get xsnow to work
<maduser> In compiz its looks really messed up and in kwin it does not appear at all
<genii> iceman_: Using either NFS or Samba seems to me the best solution in this case. All OS X have builtin smb client for instance. On the server if the login name will be the same for all machines this simplifies access. NFS would be the more native type solution.
<varaonaid> hello, i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and everything went ok except for firefox.  my fonts are all huge - and just wrong.
<varaonaid> both in menus and pages
<varaonaid> pages aren't rendering as they should be.
<iceman_> ok...so then the question what type of server do i install for RTSS and sharing filess...
<adamonline45> Does anyone have a Kubuntu-logo GIMP project file?
<usubnutlksjdfljk> hi from the Ozark LInux Users Group
<varaonaid> i've tried all the options in system settings>appearance>fonts and it doesn't seem to matter what the settings are even changing the GTK ones.
<usubnutlksjdfljk> There are 6 of us here.
<varaonaid> any ideas how to fix or get the info on how to fix?
<NickPresta> varaonaid, have you set the GTK styles to use the QT styles?
<varaonaid> NickPresta: yes, I did
<AmyRose> matt_____: Well, I have had to get into the habit of mimizing all, then clicking twice on one of the taskbar entries, so it doesn't do that.
<iceman_> genii, what is the best installation type to support both the RTSS and sharing files...
<AmyRose> matt_____: Not double-clicking--two slow clickas
<genii> iceman_: For the filesharing part I would recommend currently samba for this application. So on the server to make sure samba server is installed. For the real time streaming stuff it depends on what you are streaming and if from the server hard drive or some machine inside the network, etc
<AmyRose> clicks*
<iceman_> well the drive is big enough but its just music that its streaming
<iceman_> genii, well the drive is big enough but its just music that its streaming
<genii> iceman_: There is no integrated package which is something like networkserver-rtss install :) They need to be considered as two separate issues
<john-angel> how do you get themes to install?
<iceman_> genii, understood so are you saying i would have to install ubuntu server twice on 2 diffrent hard drive? i don't understand
<genii> iceman_: For streaming music you can use the program ICES or ICES2 .....
<iceman_> genii, ooook thank
<jembouge> john-angel: kdelook.org
<genii> iceman_: No, not 2 different server installations etc. But within the operating system are smaller programs which are specific programs to handle something like webserving (apache2) windows networking (samba) music serving (ices/ices2)  network file sharing (nfs) and so on like this
<john-angel> already tryed all things kdm man will not open themes
<genii> !info fluendo
<ubotu> Package fluendo does not exist in gutsy
<genii> !info flumotion
<ubotu> flumotion: Fluendo Streaming Server - manager, worker and admin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-2 (gutsy), package size 732 kB, installed size 3976 kB
<genii> !info ices2
<ubotu> ices2: Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-5 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 248 kB
<genii> etc
<Jack111> hi
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<iceman_> genii, kinda quick question. there are to accounts, the root and a regular usr that i have. my problem is 1 the root can login from another account to run things like adept and 2 kmix wont work properly and is muted on the non root account
<Jack111> can soemone help?when i do su - it tells me authentication failure, so my sudo login doesnt work, but i didnt set up a specific su -  password, afaik
<Dr_willis> Jack111,  use sudo not su -
 * genii slides Minataku a coffee
 * Minataku drinks then meows
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> What's up?
<Minataku> Hi, Dr_Willis :D
<Dr_willis> pizza time
<Jack111> Dr_willis: i was just trying to do this:http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3214
<Dr_willis> freezing rain here also
<Jack111> Dr_willis: how is that with sudo?
<Dr_willis> no idea - i cant click on your link.. :)
<genii> iceman_: Admin things like installing programs need special privelege. The first user in ubuntu that is made has this privelege
<Minataku> Mmmmm. Pizza and freezing rain.
<genii> sudo
<Dr_willis> i dont even see where su - or sudo are being ised im at that site
<genii> Weird. I'm also eating pizza, waiting for Toronto/Boston hockey game
<Dragnslcr> You mean it'll actually be a game?
<genii> iceman_: kmix issue exists on root also or just non root user?
<Jack111> Dr_willis:  i was just trying to install a crossover trial thing, and it asks to do su - , then sh install-crossover-standard-demo-6.2.0.sh, but it tells me it cannot find the file, so i thought i have to use sh - instead of sudo?
<genii> Dragnslcr: Bah :)
<iceman_> genii, just non root
<Dr_willis> that is saying badly then that you need to run it as root
<Dragnslcr> genii- sorry, cynical Boston fan here
<Dr_willis> sudo sh watever.sh
<genii> iceman_: Then seems like some permissions problem in running the mixer or such. Perhaps another issue however. Sound debugging is not one of my strengths
<genii> Dragnslcr: Cynical Leafs fan here
<iceman_> genii, i c ok..thansk for your help then
<Dragnslcr> genii- heh, I'm just impressed that Boston isn't in last place this year
 * genii steals a slice of Minataku's pizza
<Minataku> ?
<Minataku> I had lazagna
<Minataku> lol
<Jack111> Dr_willis: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m66d247e1 thats where it said that..well, what did i do wrong when i downloaded and unpacked it with dpkg -i, then it says it cannot find the  installation file if i do sh ...sh?
<genii> iceman_: Searching google for help on setting up an ices or ices2 server and for samba setups on ubuntu may be useful to you
<Jack111> Dr_willis: sorry, it says it cannot open ...
 * genii steals a corner piece of Minataku's lasagna then
<smooker> how can i get Windows Mplayer for firefox working under kubuntu ?
<Jack111> Dr_willis: sh: Can't open install-crossover-standard-demo-6.2.0.sh
<Dr_willis> unpacked it ? -  sudo dpkg -i Whatever.deb   INSTALLS somthing...
<user1> how to fuck riaa etc and install dvd support
 * genii tries not to think about wndows version of mplayer for windows version of firefox working under wine
<genii> !ohmy | user1
<ubotu> user1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lounge> Automatix?
<Dr_willis> Jack111,  you could just do a 'sudo -s' then run sh whteverver.sh
<Minataku> lol
<neville> Lol
<neville> x.x;
<Dr_willis> automatix is  best at *$*@&@@ up your own system.
<lounge> :o(
<genii> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Xcell> ya Auto matix stinks.
<Jack111> Dr_willis: sorry i meant  that , i tried dpkg, because it said it couldnt open it, now it still doesnt work, so i tried all again with sh..
<smooker> if i cant use WMP for Firefox under Linux i cant watch Online TV!! at utv.bg!!!
<Dr_willis> Jack111,  i think you have managed to totallly confuse everyone and everything. :)
<Jack111> Dr_willis:lol..being good at that
<Jack111> Dr_willis: i think i remove all and give a fresh try with sudo -s
<rignes> Are there any issues that would be causes by uninstalling Dolphin?
<genii> smooker: kmplayer for standalone, mozilla-mplayer for linux firefox player
<Jack111> Dr_willis: oh, it worked fine with dpkg_i,i just was too stupid to find it in the menu, cos it puts itself in a completely new category, not in office applications...
<Dr_willis> rignes,  you could just set konqueror as the default file manager and leave dolphin installed.
<rignes> Dr_willis: How do you do that?
<Dr_willis> its FAQ time!
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<dreamcoder> can someone please tell me how to enable compiz and als change the file manager to a diff one other than dolphin thanks
<Dr_willis> its amazing easy :)
<rrbiz> is there tool to restore grub with a dual partition for kubuntu and xp ?
<rignes> Nice, thanks.
<lounge> :o
<jussi01> !compiz > dreamcoder
<dreamcoder> cheers
<rignes> Oh, speaking of Compiz.  Has anyone has an issue with loosing their window decorations when using ALT-TAB?
<jussi01> :D
<neville> Just
<neville> Press Alt+F2
<neville> Then type
<neville> Kwin --replace
<smooker> kmplayer doesnt work MAN JUST TRY utv.bg and try all players i tryed it not work!!
<neville> Then to switch back to Compiz, compiz --replace
<neville> Fixes it right up
<Dr_willis> then just remove compiz :)  and get back to work!
<rignes> The trouble is, it shouldn't need fixing.  It's not consistent but frequent enough to be terribly annoying.
<neville> You know
<neville> It's still
<neville> Very very early release
<rignes> I removed compiz for now.
<neville> Bugs and stuffups are a given =)
<rignes> Yeah, it's not important enough to fight with.
<Dr_willis> enable compiz.. to show off.. then disable it to work. :)
<Dr_willis> Theres a few compiz features i like.. but only a few
<neville> Yeah
<neville> Pretty much
<user1> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> Dr_willis: Thats what I do, toggle it
<rignes> I was just hoping to have my desktop all pimped out so I can show my boss how much better it looks than the Aero Vista interface he gets all hot over.
<neville> That's fine, just don't Alt+Tab =]
<Dr_willis> Tell him that 'theme/look/ obession is so.. 2007' its all about the  Mouse Cursor now!
<neville> Hahaha
#kubuntu 2007-12-09
<Dr_willis> Text based console/cli/dos is the next big thing.
<neville> Lol
<Dr_willis> Saves on Power ussage. so its more 'green' for the planet.
<Dr_willis> and GREEN CRT Serial terminal  will be comming out soon!
<neville> Please stop it now
<rignes> Actually, it seems to be finally sinking in at Micro$oft that the cli isn't so terrible.  I mean, their implementation is still crappy, but at least it's there.
<neville> I'll be all laughed out
<Dr_willis> 'floppy disks are more recycelable then usb drives'
<neville> Hahaha
<lounge> Exchange 2007 is CLI to even just change a mailbox limit :s
<rignes> Don't get me started on that.  I wasted ages trying to figure out limits on Exchange 2007.
<rignes> The trouble is there are a zillion places to change the limits, and if you miss just one it defaults to the lowest.
<Dr_willis> that makes it more secure. :)
<Dr_willis> who needs a variable set in just 1 place!
<rignes> :P
<lounge> yep, took me ages too to figure it, damm Micros~1
<rignes> I applaud them for seeing the light that is the cli, but there are certain things that should be in a gui front end on a mail server.  And I'd think changing message size limits would be one of them.  I mean, it seems like a fairly common tweak..
<penguin> i have a digital camera and when i upload the pics to my hdd it saves them with the .ppm file extenstion. what program can i use to convert these .ppm files to jpeg?
<rignes> Anyway, enough microshaft talk for me here.  This is a Linux based channel after all. :D
<penguin> !ppm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguin> !.ppm
<rignes> ppmtojpeg I think.
<Dr_willis> What are you trying to learn penguin ?
<Dr_willis> !find ppm
<ubotu> Found: libcomplearn-mod-ppmdx, mrwtoppm, mrwtoppm-data, mrwtoppm-gimp, mrwtoppm-utils (and 2 others)
<NickPresta> penguin, imagemagick has a nice utility called "convert"
<rignes> Oh yeah, there is that too.
<rignes> man convert
<penguin> Dr_willis: im trying to convert .ppm inamges to jpeg images
<penguin> NickPresta: is imagemagick available in the repos?
<NickPresta> penguin, yep
<Dr_willis> yep. :) thats proberly the best tool for doind a lot of them
<mcrandello> I'm looking for information on putting a file in /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe to ignore a device, anyone know if there's a guide anywhere on what I need to do to accomplish that?
<mcrandello> google failed me and the "preferences.fdi" doesn't have any info on making it ignore the device
<genii> Faceoff :)
<Linux_Galore> I usually use gimp to change image file fromats myself
<Linux_Galore> formats*
<Zabulus> ok, i still need help, upgrading to gutsy didnt solve the problem
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: so you ran sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrad
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: so you ran sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Linux_Galore> after changing your sources file obviously
<Zabulus> no...
<adamonline45> Every time I open amarok it will seem to be loading, then the taskbar icon disappears and it doesn't start :(  What can I do?
<Zabulus> didnt get the chance, my mouse froze up before i could do anything
<Dr_willis> run it fron a ternubal and look for error messages
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: you dont need a mouse
<Zabulus> i know, just makes things easier
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: login to t terminal no the desktop
<Linux_Galore> not*
<Zabulus> will that possibly stop my mouse from freezing up?
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: or press ctrl alt F1 at the login screen
<Dr_willis> this is a usb mouse?
<Zabulus> yeah
<michael_> I have a question about my flash drive:
<Dr_willis> i would say to to the console and look at dmesg output - see if any messages are showingup about the mouse.  You can upgrade/edit the soruces totally from the console if need be
<michael_> it used to come up when I plugged it in, and now I cant access it
<michael_> it lights up, but no ones home
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Dang, now it won't even do what it WAS doing (showing the bouncy icon and a spot in the taskbar).  I ran top and killed 2 amarok processes just before trying to run it from a terminal...
<Linux_Galore> michael_: sound corrupted, have you tried it on another machine ?
<michael_> yeah, my sound is currupted too  lol
<Linux_Galore> michael_: that is what happens when you remove a SD card without unmounting is usually
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: My Adept Notifier isn't responding either... Hmm...
<Linux_Galore> it*
<DrUnKnMuNkY1> hey everyone. my dsl connection seems to be dropping randomly about 5-6 times a day which is starting to get pretty annoying. does anyone know of any way to keep this from dropping?
<NickPresta> adamonline45, I sometimes notice that behavior (amarok won't start) but only after X crashes and there is a zombie-like process left over. I have to `killall amarok*` and then it works just fine.
<michael_> yes, in fact it was being 'borrowed, by another machine
<michael_> working fine in that machine (using Windows)..... I bring it to mine and nothing
<michael_> its a flash drive
<adamonline45> NickPresta: I just typed that and it said 'no process killed'...
<Linux_Galore> NickPresta: two suggestions, rename the amorokrc  file in /home/user-name/.kde/share/config  to amarokrc-old and see if it fixes
<Linux_Galore> amarokrc  sorry
<adamonline45> Linux_Galore: I just initiated a reboot, but if it's still happening (as it was with the LAST reboot) then I'll try that :)
<Linux_Galore> or just reinstall amarok ie remove it then install it again
<adamonline45> Linux_Galore: That's doable.  I've seen a few means of removing with aptitude; which syntax would you recommend I use?
<Dr_willis> removing amarok will NOT clear out the users settings.. if those are the casuse of the problem
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Noted, ty
<michael_> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: thats why I suggested renaming the amarokrc file first
<Dr_willis> make a new user. see if it works for them. if so that shows that its a setting issue
<Xcell> Is there a doctor in the house?
<michael_> I get nothig but static
<Zabulus> ok, now that im on my kubuntu, what commands should i run after upgrading to gutsy?
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: could also be a sql db error in the amorok setup hmm seen that before
<michael_> I can hear the sound in the 'background', but masked with heavy static
<Linux_Galore> michael_: sound like you have mute on
<michael_> I have SB Audigy 5.1
<michael_> no
<Linux_Galore> michael_: do you have on board sound ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm that card should be very well supported
<michael_> everyone I talk to so far are stumped
<adamonline45> Linux_Galore: Dr_willis: Ahh, cool, a second reboot fixed it!
<Dr_willis> You using the digital out?
<Linux_Galore> michael_: ie on board and the and a sb card
<michael_> yes, do you think they are conflicting?
<Zabulus> can someone help me, my mouse keeps on freezing up, just upgraded to gutsy in hopes of abandoning the problem, but its followed me
<Linux_Galore> michael_: no, whats happening is the machine is defaulting to your on board sound
<Minataku> http://segakatana.com/images/hardware/dclp100/gdrom/test_ptn/pulse_s.bmp
<ShawnRisk> I am not able to load the Monitor & Display module in the System Settings. Any ideas how to fix this?  USing Kubuntu.  the error message is: "the module Monitor & Display could not be loaded" and I searched google and got nowhere
<michael_> I thought I disabled the onboard sound, but not willing to bet my life on it
<Zabulus> go to your bios and check
<Linux_Galore> michael_: oj type  asound list
<michael_> I guess I will disable it in bios
<michael_> oh ok
<Linux_Galore> michael_: you will see two sound card/chipsets listed
<michael_> btw - i'm a newbie
<crackhead_25_> anyone have thoughts on ktorrent? i keep getting an input/output error reading from the cache of a file being downloaded.. fix?
<adamonline45> oh btw ty guys
<Linux_Galore> michael_:  now what we will do is tell the sound manager what we want to set as the default
<Dr_willis> could remove the old data/cache
<michael_> command not found
<Zabulus> if anyone could help it would be greaty appreciated, mouse keeps on freezing up at random points, unplugging/replugging doesnt help, neither did upgrading to gutsy
<nick_> for some reason konquer puts my tabs on the bottom instead of the top............... how do i fix this
<crackhead_25_> Dr_willis: what do you mean? be more specific?
<Linux_Galore> michael_:  sorry  asoundconf  list
<michael_> ahh k
<Dr_willis> ktorrent has a cache dir. delete the offending data. of course it could be some sort of disk issue going on
<crackhead_25_> i deleted the data. it worked for a little bit, and then the same problem happened.
<michael_> gives only Audigy
<Linux_Galore> michael_: Im used to using autocomplete  ie type  asound [TAB] then list
<mcrandello_> Zabulus: what video card you have?
<Dr_willis> sounds like the driv4e may be having some issues.. or somthign really really weird with ktorrent
<Zabulus> ...nvidia 7600gt, why?
<adamonline45> Does anyone know how to make my taskbar items (KBluetooth, KNetworkManager, Power Manager, etc.) not be displayed as widgets on the desktop, but in the taskbar next to KMix and Klipper, etc.?
<crackhead_25_> i can read and write to the drive through other means. i think the problem must be with ktorrent.
<crackhead_25_> how can i fix it, though? what could it be?
<mcrandello> Zabulus: if it were a usb mouse and an ati card on a laptop I might have known a fix for it, sorry
<Zabulus> thats ok, i wont be surprised if i never find a fix, im about to abandon linux entirely
<GrahamA> Zabulus: MAN OVERBOARD!
<Zabulus> been dealing with this mouse problem for over 12 months now
<michael_> Linux_Galore: since Audigy is the only one listed, does that mean that the on-board sound is disabled for sure?
<GrahamA> Zabulus: Took me 2 years to get my wireless working.
<Linux_Galore> michael_: now type sudo soundconf set-default-card <card>   not <card. is exactly what was listed when you typed asoundconf list
<lovedeatm> can anybody here help me with a printer issue....i already used the cups forum on ubuntu but it didnt tell me where to get it from
<Zabulus> i gave up on wireless too, but i got around that
<mcrandello> although some things to look out for are how many devices are sharing irq, in my case it was a wifi card, modem, video card and the usb bus, the usb was usually the thing that shut down first
<Linux_Galore> now*
<Zabulus> moved the modem, have internet wire to me, everyone else gets wireless
<Zabulus> dont mind that, but not being able to use the mouse kinda su@#$
<Linux_Galore> michael_: now type sudo soundconf set-default-card <card>   now <card> is exactly what was listed when you typed asoundconf list
<GrahamA> Zabulus: What's your mouse issue?
<Zabulus> mouse freezes up at random times after startup, the mouse works fine in win xp, so im thinking its some compatability issue
<Zabulus> and no, unplugging and replugging does not help
<michael_> Linux_Galore:             sudo: soundconf: command not found
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: change your mouse configuration
<mcrandello> that's what made me think irq issue, once my usb stopped it wouldn't restart without a boot
<Linux_Galore> michael_:   asoundconf
<michael_> k
<Zabulus> to what?
<lovedeatm> Zabulus, I need drivers for a HP Deskjet 830C and 832C printer. any thoughts?
<Zabulus> ummm, yeah, i have a thought, why are you asking me? im a linux newbie
<Linux_Galore> Zabulus: usually you can select the default protocol in the setup
<lovedeatm> lol...
<Linux_Galore> ie ms /logi / ps2
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, I need drivers for a HP Deskjet 830C and 832C printer. any thoughts?
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: you dont need drivers for a HP printer
<michael_> Linux_Galore:       got the list
<Zabulus> ok, am i looking in the right place? system settings/keyboard and mouse?
<Dr_willis> id just manually edit the xorg.conf file. :) but im old-skool
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: HP printers generally use the same setup within each family, you dont need a specific one for a specific model
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, then i have a definete printer issue because i can't print and i dont under stand why. i have the printer connect to an lpt port
<Dr_willis> id also install gpm for the console and see if the mouse works in the console
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: hold on let me get the liunux-printing url they have a help databse telling what setup is advised
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, ok thanks
<Linux_Galore> http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<lovedeatm> k ill let you know if it worked
<michael_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: or you can just google the printer ie use  www.google.com/linux
<Dr_willis> cups.org has printer info also. :)
<Zabulus> Linux_Galore: mouse configuration under system settings/keyboard and mouse or what?
<michael_> Linux_Galore:      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47482/
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: I havent hit a HP printer yet that doesnt work with cups (common unix print system) that comes standard with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> well HP has a low end color laser. that i hear has.. some what lacking.. linux support.. B/W worked.. but color dident.  :(
<Dr_willis> it may been fixed by now
<Linux_Galore> I think HP have a opensource help site too for Linux
<michael_> yeah, I bought the HP OJ Pro L7680 just when the printer hit the shelves, brought it home and the driver was aiting for me when I got back home
<Linux_Galore> michael_:   your ignoring me
<Zabulus> im amazed my mouse hasnt frozen up already, but im afraid to open up too many programs
<Linux_Galore> michael_: now type sudo asoundconf set-default-card <card>   now <card> is exactly what was listed when you typed asoundconf list
<michael_> I sent you a link
<michael_> see it?
<Linux_Galore> michael_: yes it means you only typed asoundconf  without telling asoundconf what you want it to do
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, so i went to the site and DLed the ppd jsut in case so how do i install..generlaly speaking
<michael_> oh
<Linux_Galore> michael_: lesseon 1, computers are idiots
<Linux_Galore> lesson*
<michael_> ahh
<Dr_willis> the ppd may allredy be inclided in the repos. I do recall there being some ppd packages not isntalled by default
<Linux_Galore> michael_: dont tell what to do they will ask questions
<Linux_Galore> michael_: now type sudo asoundconf set-default-card <card>   now <card> is exactly what was listed when you typed asoundconf list
<michael_> sudo asoundconf set-default-Audigy
<Zabulus> hey, where is the grub config file located?
<Linux_Galore> michael_:   no -
<Linux_Galore> michael_: just a space
<n1x0r> got an evms question, I'll check #evms, but wanted to try here first... is it possible to have more than one volume per region
<Zabulus> #grub
<fredy> !mp3 | me
<ubotu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zabulus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<michael_> just a space between where?
<michael_> Sorry. the computer AND me are stupid
<michael_> lol
<Linux_Galore> michael_:  between the command and the card
<Zabulus> ok, well, found the grub config file, now, to make sure, is it safe to delete lines out of it?
<michael_> ahh, got ya
<michael_> ok did it
<michael_> still have static
<Linux_Galore> michael_: reboot then run alsamixer
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, so thank you for your help...it worked...for some reason i don't have any print drivers installed (or i just can't acces them even as a root)...any thought on that
<michael_> ok
<blekos> hi,i had remote desktop enabled and run ktorrent after awhile i got a msg saying the remote user has closed the connection
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: do you have cups turned on ?
<Zabulus> ok, can someone help me with the grub? when i started the update to gutsy from feisty, it added to lines to the grub menu, is it ok to delete the 2 lines for what im guessing is feisty?
<blekos> is it possible for ktorrent to somehow interact with remote desktop?
<martijn81> if i buy a macbook laptop with intel conroe cpu... what type of package do i need then?
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: K -> System Settings   click on the advanced tab then click on services
<northpunk> i have been using ubuntu for a week.. put kde desktop on today but my menu and bakground are still gnome (even the about gnome is tehre).. anyone know hoe wo completely remove gdm?
<sub[t]rnl> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<northpunk> private me so it doesnt' get mixed up in the rest of the chat
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: make sure cups is ticked to be started on boot and make sure it started if not start it
<Dr_willis> You can configure/tweak grub all you want by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. BACKUP your original just in case. and its well worth reading the docs on grub at the grub homepage. to learn the ins and outs of grub
<sub[t]rnl> Zabulus: ^^
<Dr_willis> northpunk,  what menu and background are you refering to? You can easially change your desktop wallpaper.
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, whers the tickER @
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: next to were it says cups
 * flaccid_ pats his NAS
<northpunk> when it starts up it showes the dubuntu blue desktop.. but then the dnome brown comes back (the gnome wallpapersr are in the list nothing else).. the top menu shows the ubuntu brown logo.. not the blue gears of kubuntu
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, ok thanks
<northpunk> and in the system where it has about ubuntu.. it has teh brown logo.. and has about gnome still
<martijn81> if i buy a macbook laptop with intel conroe cpu... what type of cd do i need then? powerpc or i386
<MaTiAz> i386
<northpunk> starts up as kubuntu fine.. but when it loads goes back to gnome (but i used apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gdm)
<Dr_willis> when whast starts up? The PC? or when X starts up? you may be refering to the  boot up splash screen?
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<Dr_willis> You dident need to remove ubuntu-desktop or gdm.
<northpunk> i didn't like it anymore anyways
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm      and be sure that kdm is selected..
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: make sure your in admin mode so click the button on the bottom right when you go into the services section
<northpunk> povray only has an interface for kde not gnome anyways.. and that is what started my decision to change it
<michael_> ok, back and alsamixer is up
<Dr_willis> You can easially run kde apps under gnome. : ) and gnome apps under kde.. heh..
<northpunk> when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm it just goes back to my root line and doesn't display anything
<michael_> what do I need muted and what needs to be on other than the suround speakers of course
<ardchoille> northpunk: Think about that for a second
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: bugger they have changed it, right click on cupsd then if it isnt market with "yes" to the right and start then do the same again and start at boot
<ardchoille> northpunk: If you're logged in as root, why would you use sudo?
<martijn81> thanks MaTiAz, i might buy a macbook in the future the (if the screen resolution is mimimum 1920x1200)
<northpunk> well i'm not on as root or su right now
 * Linux_Galore admins rhel machines all day so gets mixed up with user settings layouts
<lovedeatm> ok
<Minataku> Don't buy Apple products.
<Minataku> Support free and open standards.
<michael_> apple is nice
<ardchoille> Minataku: Got it :)
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: Ive got one, for the life of me I cant think what people say they are easier I find them terribly confusing
<Minataku> Sure, if you think completely proprietary hardware is "nice".
<GrahamA> Does anybody here play Enemy Territory?
<GrahamA> Wolfenstein, not Quakr Wars
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, im goign to system ---> printer right/
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: no "services"
<michael_> still have static
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: in the advanced tab
<Linux_Galore> michael_: run alsamixer in a terminal
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: OSX is based heavily off of NeXTSTEP, which was a horrible system if you ever had the misfortune of experiencing it
<michael_> got it up
<michael_> (they (we) are working you tonight, eh?
<Linux_Galore> michael_: check mute and levels in each, you should see a whole pile of controls
<michael_> I do
<michael_> mic is at 0
<Linux_Galore> michael_: if you see all the controls that means the driver is working
<michael_> everything else looks good
<michael_> but I still get static
<michael_> I just switched from Suse and it worked great with that
<Linux_Galore> michael_:   find a wav  file and type   aplay file.wav
<lovedeatm> i wish windows had this irc thingie..this make linuz so much easier than windows by like a conjillion times
<Minataku> There are two controls that carry importance, at least on my card
<Minataku> "Main" and "PCM"
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: windows does have irc just no real community to talk of
<Minataku> Set one to 100%, and adjust the other one as desired
<martijn81> macbook pro or thinkpad T60?
<lovedeatm> o0o...lol...i wihs i had known about it then and that they had a community
<RogueJediX> I'm pretty sure I've seen a windows channel here on freenode
<Minataku> I set "Main" to 100% and adjust "PCM"
<Minataku> martijn81: Thinkpad T60
<Minataku> But I personally and very highly recommend Toshiba laptops
<Linux_Galore> RogueJediX: yeah, there are a few FOSS projects on windows but the community os very small
<Linux_Galore> is*
<michael_> I played a MP3 and get all static
<RogueJediX> Linux_Galore: Ah, I see
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, cupsys = yes = running
<Minataku> I've got two Toshiba machines running ATM
<Linux_Galore> hard to have a community when one side keeps saying "we own it all and wont share", sort of puts a dent in the realtionship
<Minataku> One is from 2003 and is my primary system
<Minataku> The other is a collection piece from 1987
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: ok
<devinus> when the hell will kde4 be released
<NickPresta> !kde4 > devinus
<lovedeatm> yeah...ok i think i'm throuhg with question for the night thanks all for the help..im sure ill be back for me..im working on a server...using ubuntu..anyway lataz
<Minataku> When it's ready
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: run  sudo  adept_manager
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: lets get all the HP stuff installed
<NickPresta> Linux_Galore, that should be kdesu, instead of sudo
<michael_> gotta go
<lovedeatm> k
<Linux_Galore> NickPresta: never used the k version in 3 years
<michael_> later folks, thanks
<NickPresta> Linux_Galore, that's fine, but http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<michael_> I may have more time later
<michael_> thanks Linux_Galore:
<Linux_Galore> NickPresta: I know, un-needed fluster
<lovedeatm> ok so what do i now
<Linux_Galore> type hp in the seach box
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: what type of HP printer is it ?
<Zabulus> now that my mouse is actually working, knock on wood, any suggestions on making the linux experience more pleasurable?
<lovedeatm> its an deskjet 832C and 830C
<Minataku> Hm
<ardchoille> Zabulus: mplayer libdvdcss2 (medibuntu repo)
<Minataku> I just noticed that the Toshiba T1200 keyboard has the Ctrl key in the Unix position
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, 832C and 830C, i DLed the drivers though so it owrks now
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: ok make sure the foomatic-hp-hpijs  package is installed if not install it
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: aah dont worry then
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, lol yeah its installed and thanks...
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: might be wise though to install the correct drivers package
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: that way you get any updates automatically
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, foomatic? yeah its installed
<Dr_willis> I find that by using windows for some time.. when i come back to Linux.. i find linux very pleasureable.. :)
<neville> Yes!!
<neville> I agree!
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: also hpijs
<Zabulus> gahh, now i get to figure out why audio card isnt working...
<Linux_Galore> I have mixed feeling, windows does some things better linux others
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: networking working now?
<Zabulus> my networking was fine, i was having problems with my mouse
<Linux_Galore> I think it more to do with Linux not being supported by hardware makers than anything
<Dr_willis> I find some programs FOR windows - do some things better then some programs for linux. :)
<nosrednaekim> oh... yeah... thats right
<Zabulus> now im trying to play music, but im not hearing anything
<neville> Try them in Wine?
<neville> I fiddled with it for a long time
<Dr_willis> Vista seems to have been a step back in 'hardware' compatiability  for a lot of my stuff...
<neville> And got most everything of mine going fine in wine
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: check and make sure all of the channels in kmix are maxxed and unmuted
<neville> Except for some games
<Dr_willis> sucks when the HW makers decide to obsolete things. :)
<Linux_Galore> I think Linux/BSD etc have an edge over windows thanks to the community
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how well  Nero 8 would work with wine.   Id live to see all of Nero8  and its tools ported to linux
<Linux_Galore> I think Linux doesnt sell the community aspect enough and just talks software
<Linux_Galore> Microsoft Achilles heal is the lack of a free and open community
<N1ghtm4r3> Helo everybody
<N1ghtm4r3> i am right now on my Kubuntu Live CD
<Zabulus> everything in kmix is good
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, i just installed hpijs like you said anything else i should do?
<neville> See
<neville> If Linux had a footprint bigger than <1%
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: well you can look at the other packages and see what you like but thats all I installed form my HP jet stuff
<neville> I'm sure we'd get alot of the Windows software too
<neville> =]
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: hrm... what audio chipset?
<N1ghtm4r3> im going to reinstall Kubuntu again
<Zabulus> i have a soundblaster audigy 4
<N1ghtm4r3> due to previous problems
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, ok, can you have a look at this question and give me your thought http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19501
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Zabulus look it up on this page
<ubotu> Zabulus look it up on this page: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dr_willis> audigy 4? that the xi-fi card?
<Dr_willis> or is it called X-fi - i forget.
<Zabulus> thats whats weird, i think it was working with feisty
<Zabulus> maybe the bios turned my onboard audio back on...
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, it's X-Fi, but that isn't the same as the audigy 4 card, IIRC
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: why RTSS, I just use nfs
<Dr_willis> Well last i heard the 'x-fi' cards for some odd reason - creative had released 64bit drivers.. but not 32bit drivers...
<lovedeatm> whats nfs...
<Dr_willis> I havent kept up on it lately. My Audigy2 is still doing the job. :)
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, yeah. I was checking it out today: http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/default.aspx
<Linux_Galore> !nfs
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, the 64bit drivers aren't too great but at least they're available :)
<Dr_willis> Yep. Creative really dropped the ball with their x-fi stuf.. i was going to get one.. but decided to not bother.
<lovedeatm> !nfs > lovedeatm
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm:   user |
<lovedeatm> thats for the file sharing side...RTSS is for streaming audio
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm:   user | subject
<N1ghtm4r3> funny how i can install Linux very easily and run whatever programs i want at the same time
<N1ghtm4r3> the only problem to this is that my computer's fan becomes very loud lol!
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: what not icecast
<Zabulus> well, i think ill check bios to see if onboard got activated somehow
<Zabulus> brb
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: why not icecast
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, i have icecast...im more concerned about the workstations part of the question
<refreshrate> i want to make a keyboard shortcut for /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh, i changed its permission, but i still cant use it w/o being root. anything i can do?
<lovedeatm> because i still need to be able to run things like final cut pro and garagband on the mac\
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: aaah proprietary lock in
<Linux_Galore> ilife<- talks to -> ilife
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, i know on windows i could install mac stuff on to windows if i install it in a mac enviorment..can i do the same with linux i guess is the important question..then just set permissions on linux to that folder
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, i know on windows i could install mac stuff on to windows if i install it in a mac enviorment..can i do the same with linux i guess is the important question..then just set permissions on linux to that folder. can i do that
<Zabulus> yay, simple fix
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: havwent got a clue I only have 1 apple machine and I dont use it for media
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: works now?
<Zabulus> yep, my onboard audio somehow got turned back on
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: what was the fix for the mouse?
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, o...i have a top that won't install linux on it...thats another log gruling thing and im sure your tired and dont want to help woth that its late ya'now
<Zabulus> now im just hoping that doesnt mess something up with my win xp
<Zabulus> im not actually sure what fixed the mouse, im not even sure its entirely fixed or if i havent set off whatever triggers it to freeze
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: Ive got a G3 lap and Linux is not well supported on ppc anymore Im finding
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: yellow-dog is supposed to be good
<Linux_Galore> lovedeatm: unless you have a server then its fine
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: XD
<Zabulus> ok, any more suggestions for a better linux experience?
<Zabulus> yeah, i keep knocking on wood every time i say my mouse is working
<Zabulus> knock on wood
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: don't do anything until you know exactly what it does.
<lovedeatm> Linux_Galore, lol not a server check it out...this is what happened after following all the directions for a G# lombard, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19141
<Zabulus> now i have to figure out which of my games i can play on linux
<lovedeatm> G38
<lovedeatm> G3*
<nosrednaekim> UT2004, Doom, Neverwinter NIghts
<jembouge> Neverwinter Nights great
<jembouge> :p
<jembouge> works all fine
<Linux_Galore> wow works pretty well under wine now
<smooker> hi all, i have problems with the sound, i cant put the sound UP its like 30% and my KMix doesnt work ..
<Linux_Galore> smooker: run alsamixer
<Zabulus> well, which doom? and how about unreal anthology?
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: all of the dooms
<Zabulus> awesome
<Linux_Galore> there is also a pile of open source doom engine games
 * Zabulus grabs doom trilogy
<nosrednaekim> Wolfenstein is good too
<nosrednaekim> as well as Saurbraten
<Linux_Galore> also some unreal engine based games too
<nosrednaekim> Alien Arena for example
<Zabulus> i think i have too many games
<Zabulus> nahhhh
<smooker> thanks it was like 70% in alexamixer but stil not hearing as before
<ardchoille> Zabulus: No such thing as "too many games"
<smooker> proubly i have other mixers with the players come ?
<Linux_Galore> Im am mame person and Linux is the king of emulation support
<Linux_Galore> a*
<Zabulus> yes there is, when you dont have enough time to play 1/4 of the games you have
<user_> soup all...  i have Feisty installed on an old lappy.  the cd-rom recently died.  would i be able to download the Gusty .iso and mount it while runny Feisty to install 7.10?
<Linux_Galore> I must be the only person with over 40 different version or space invaders
<Zabulus> you should be able to use feisty do update, not have to use image
<user_> Zabulus: I have a corrupted version of 7.04 already :/
<Linux_Galore> I must be the only person with over 40 different versions of space invaders
<Zabulus> ouch
<Zabulus> you said that
<user_> zabulus: i have no directory other than "root"
<user_> zabulus: which contains "desktop" and thats *all*
<Zabulus> how the hell did you do that?
<ardchoille> Are you viewing "hidden" files/folders?
<user_> zabulus: don't know.  booting one day, it said it found errors on the disk, and to run fsck.  So i did, and when i finally was able to get into X, everything was gone
<Linux_Galore> user_:  sudo -s  then look
<user_> ardchoille, linux_galore: i can try that, but i'd like to do a fresh install of 7.10
<Zabulus> 40 different versions of space invaders, i think ive played 10-20 different versions, dont have any installed on my comp
<user_> am i able to mount the .iso while running Feisty?
<user_> networking is all i have that still works
<Linux_Galore> user_: standard user on 7.04 cant view root directories from memory
<Zabulus> have a few versions for ps2, one of those "collections" games
<neville> Has anybody here ever given Virtualbox a go before?
<user_> linux_galore: maybe i phrased it wrong - when i open konqueror, it automatically opens root (file:///), and in there is "Desktop".  There are *no* other directories (ie, /usr, /bin/ /home)
<neville> If so, what was the performance like?
<Linux_Galore> user_: correct that is exactly right
<user_> linux_galore: so what is the fix?
<Linux_Galore> user_: you opened konqueror as a "user"  users dont change root directories on root does
<Linux_Galore> only*
<nosrednaekim> neville: works great here
<user_> i used to be able to view all directories before, now i can't even open /home
<Linux_Galore> user_:  type  sudo konqueror
<user_> ok, so what changed?
<user_> why could i view all my directories before, but not now?
<Linux_Galore> user_: basically your user isnt an administrator
<mcrandello> neville: I'm running windows in it, it's not much slower than native
<Zabulus> hey, is there a game like bust a move that i can dl?
<mcrandello> neville: having some problems with drm devices though which kind of makes it moot
<Linux_Galore> user_: check your user settings, basically your machine is in normal secure mode
<user_> linux_galore: so i do i revert back to the way it was?
<user_> linux_galore: i wouldn't know where to look, as i didn't knowingly change anything- this all started after running fsck
<mcrandello> neville: also turn off composite effects on the DT if you want to run windows in seamless mode, it causes refresh problems otherwise
<neville> Ahh
<neville> Because, I wasp lanning on putting Windows 98 on it, and seeing if Starcraft would run well
<neville> Due to Wine not entirely liking Starcraft
<mcrandello> I don't think it does accellerated 3d if it uses that
<neville> Starcraft is direct draw 3 =]
<Zabulus> hehe, bomberman!!!
<neville> Only needs a 90MHz processor, 16Mb ram
<Linux_Galore> user_: The root directory (/) contains a file called /.hidden. Open this in a text editor and delete the names of the directories which you want to have shown.
<MaTiAz> insane requirements.
<neville> Tell that to me when I had my pentium 90, and I'll be inclined to agree =P
<Linux_Galore> user_: you will have to open the file with sudo
<neville> Thanks for the input though mcrandello
<Zabulus> so whats a good version of bomberman on here?
<Linux_Galore> ksudo kedit
<Zabulus> multiplayer version hopefully...
<user_> linux_galore: thanks!  that probably will work.  But now, I'm still interested in being able to mount an .iso of 7.10 (seems better to do fresh install - people have had issues upgrading).  Is this possible?
<Linux_Galore> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<user_> Linux_Galore: i don't want to upgrade- I want to do a fresh install, hopefully without the aid of flash drive (don't have one) or cd-rom (recently died)
<nosrednaekim> user_: I don't suppose it can net-boot?
<user_> linux_galore: if this isn't possible, i'll try the upgrade
<mcrandello> user_: that's going to be very complicated I would think
<ardchoille> user_: How many hard drives do you have?
<Linux_Galore> user_: just upgrade, it will just replace the old packages
<user_> ardchoille: only one
<mcrandello> partitions?
<ardchoille> user_: Ok, you're going to need one partition to use while the installer is running and another partition to hold the new system it is installing to. Can you see why that wouldn't be a good thing with only one drive?
<Zabulus> hey, does anyone know of a good multiplayer online version of bomberman? the more like bomberman party edition it is the better
<user_> ardchoille: yeah, i understand... fortunately, repartitoning is fairly easy
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: think about the path your taking, have you got a spare 3 hours
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: That's exactly what I was trying to get user_ to realise
<user_> ok, i get it! :) I'll re-open hidden files, and upgrade like everyone else
<Linux_Galore> user_: basically with Linux almost anything can be done, the down side is your going to have to blow 3-4 hours way of your time to get there
<Linux_Galore> away*
<Linux_Galore> user_: the hidden files are not hidden to the root user only to the normal user
<user_> linux_galore: why would it take 3 hours to mount 2 drives and copy an O/S to one?
<nosrednaekim> as onlg as you have "cp" anything is possible
<Linux_Galore> user_: updates are a root process so those directories wont be hidden
<user_> linux_galore: ok, so i can skip that step if i just want to upgrade, right?
<user_> I can just use
<user_> Adept to upgrade then?
<Linux_Galore> user_: backup files, resize partitions, partition hard disk, the list goes on
<Linux_Galore> user_: just read the following link
<Linux_Galore> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<user_> alright, alright.  I'll try it.  thanks everyone for the help!
<Linux_Galore> heh
<Linux_Galore> I usually just save /home and flush the system
<ardchoille> Better to put /home on its own partition
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: I do that but I have had installers totally ignore my instructions and stuff up /home
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: eh?never had that happen..
<Xcell> finally
<deuryte> xcell
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> Everything ok?
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Oh, that's not good.
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: yeah especially when I didnt back it up for a month
<deuryte> its still ubuntu, i couldnt get the modem to dial,
<deuryte> i finally through much trial and error got it to query, and it goes on to initialize, but will not get the dial tone nor dial
<Xcell> Deu: brb..stand by.
<Linux_Galore> think it was a red hat bug on the installer   ie use whole disk but not this bit conflict
<Linux_Galore> so now I always backup the /home directory/partition
<Xcell> k
<deuryte> its still ubuntu, i couldnt get the modem to dial,
<deuryte> i finally through much trial and error got it to query, and it goes on to initialize, but will not get the dial tone nor dial
<Linux_Galore> man I totally love my N810 with canola 2 (media player)
<Xcell> Tomorrow..bring the modem and sys with you..k?
<Linux_Galore> got my holidays coming up so i can take some movies that I havent watched yet and sit on the beach and relaxe
<deuryte> let me try a little more 1st
<Linux_Galore> ?modem
<Xcell> k stand bye...ask ardchoille he can help.
<deuryte> serial modems are the only way !!!
<Linux_Galore> god no, not dial up I hope
<deuryte> if u saw where i lived, youde be concidered rich to have even that
<Xcell> ardchoille:  I put brand new Kubuntu using high speed..he took it home and has dial up.
<ardchoille> eeewww @ dialup
 * ardchoille knows nothing about dialup
<Linux_Galore> deuryte: Im spoilt I must admit 22mb connection
<deuryte> yum, yum. he he he i luv dial up!!
<Xcell> He has no choice ardchoille.
<Linux_Galore> Xcell: satelite
<Xcell> Please walk him through it.thanks
<jaz_> umm hi
<Linux_Galore> I spent 20 years on dialup, never will I go back
<Linux_Galore> 1200 baud terminal connections argh!
<Linux_Galore> hai jaz
<deuryte> mine is 1201...
<deuryte> got the hi speed dial up/
<Linux_Galore> heh
<jaz_> i just got Kubuntu Running ^-^
<Linux_Galore> I remember my first 56K modem, I saved up for a month
<Xcell> deu: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch02s06.html
<deuryte> 4
<Linux_Galore> jaz_: welcome to freedom
<Linux_Galore> someone should create a "So you have installed Kubuntu what now" howto
<jaz_> lol
<jaz_> im trying to update my Graphics driver atm
<Xcell> Deu is my physical brother, be nice or i will......you know..lol.
<Linux_Galore> jaz_: I used envy
<Linux_Galore> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ardchoille> !nvy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deuryte> xcell, site didnt diclose enough, will be searching........
<jaz_> Envy?
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> deu: google (dailup) kubuntu.
<deuryte> w2ktu rocks
<Linux_Galore> jaz_: install envy  ksudo apt-get install envy  then run it  with ksudo envy
<jaz_> ok, ill check it out
<Linux_Galore> jaz_: it install ati/nvidia drivers for you
<Linux_Galore> installs
<jaz_> ok kewl thnks for the tip
<Linux_Galore> jaz_:  actuall you need to type ksudo envy -g
<Linux_Galore> actually*
<Linux_Galore> jaz_: that will give you the easy to use graphical installer
<nosrednaekim> no! do NOT use envy!
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Xcell> deuryte: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/network/C/connect-modems.html#dialup-config
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: Ive used it heaps of times with no issues
<nosrednaekim> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: On different platforms
<deuryte> nice one !!  ill try that one out !!  xcell
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> hey..do my full nic so I can hear you when im busy
<deuryte> xcell.  was that it?
<NIXPIX> hey guys i have a question i have no clue where to start...i installed the ATI 200m driver into my feisty64 bit
<NIXPIX> and when i have special effects...ex shutdown...screen goes grey
<deuryte> oh, i woulndt of done that
<Xcell> dom as it asks..then we will go from there
<NIXPIX> it gives me these 2 glitch bars...
<NIXPIX> on thee bottom right of my screen
<NIXPIX> there about an inch long...and about an inch apart from eachother...
<NIXPIX> i tryed screencapturing it...and it didnt show up on the picture
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: did you enable compiz in your xorg file ?
<NIXPIX> how do i check
<Linux_Galore> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  should be right on the end of the file
<Xcell> deuryte: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kppp/index.html
<deuryte> 4
<NIXPIX> like its just there...same spot...everytime...it doesnt impead anything i do...but i am unable now to go into like...desplay manager..in system settings
<Linux_Galore> section "Extensions"   option         "Composite" "Disable" EndSection
<deuryte> actually, it already has that in it...  the hand book. i just saw it before i gave up, ill go back to it later.
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  you should see "Enable"
<NIXPIX> at the top
<Xcell> k  if U want to..bring back and ill get it working k?
<NIXPIX> o srry end
<Xcell> tomorrow.
<NIXPIX> i see extentions composite enable
<deuryte> bi-nutu........  for those who like it both ways....
<NIXPIX> so i set it to disable
<NIXPIX> ?
<deuryte> 4
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> Do not do any sys settings..do not.
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: no enable if you want effect disable if you dont
<deuryte> xcell  ok, but for now, you too can read up on it, the kppp handbook is factory...
<NIXPIX> i dont have compiz
<NIXPIX> i just want to watch my movies in open gl
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  then disable it
<Xcell> I have..tomorrow U will be happy..just vring the modem (with) you..k?
<Xcell> bring
<Xcell> And dont gorget the cables.
<deuryte> 4
<NIXPIX> effects...like...transparacy
<Xcell> Did boot the monitor ok?
<Linux_Galore> I find compiz sucks for video playing
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<NIXPIX> so that graying effect is gone...when composit= disable
<deuryte> it didnt need any changes, i tryd but it kept same settings...
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: yes
<NIXPIX> hmm...
<NIXPIX> and transparacy
<NIXPIX> of my windows
<Xcell> nice..U r fine then..bring tomorrow and we will settle things..
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  transparency is there just not the effects
<NIXPIX> o
<Xcell> Nuff said.
<NIXPIX> so if i want to disable do i need a capital letter
<NIXPIX> is it Disable...or just disable
<Zabulus> damned, my mouse just froze...
<deuryte> what do you think it is??  it queries and finds the modem, but when i attempt to dial out, it doesnt go any further than to initialize.....
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: I think it works either way
<NIXPIX> ok...so how do i test to see if that solved the prob
<Xcell> It has to be configured...tomorrow..not now.
<Zabulus> ok, how do i stop my mouse from freezing?
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  press ctrl alt backspace
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: that will restart the xserver
<NIXPIX> kkk...brb
<neo> Guys I am running kubuntu 7.10 with 512mb ram and right now i have Konversation open with dual monitor setup and the number of free ram memory is 112mb(22%). Is it normal because my system is going slow and is it due to dualhead?
<NIXPIX> um..i tryed disable as well as Disable
<NIXPIX> and i still get thise bars
<NIXPIX> and i still get the grey effects
<NIXPIX> where it greys down...when you go to shutdown
<Linux_Galore> neo: no looks like you have something sucking up your ram  run ksudo ksysguard
<nyork> @neo yep.. try ksysguard. it will show what is eating up your resources
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: thats not a compiz effect
<NIXPIX> o
<hrp2171> seasons greetings!  need help!  how do i become root during live cd session?  need to recover some files off a laptop.  thank you.
<NIXPIX> i still get the bars
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: thats been around for years
<NIXPIX> o
<NIXPIX> like...i just need to know where to start searching for an answer
<nyork> hrp2171: root of the installed system or root of the livecd?
<Zabulus> ok, i need help, my mouse keeps freezing, i thought it was fixed, but, apparently not
<neo> Is VMsize the size of the memory an app be using?
<NIXPIX> like...its so incredibly strange...
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: the bars I suspect are an error in your setup ie refresh/resolution is out fo sync
<Linux_Galore> of*
<NIXPIX> and?
<hrp2171> become root while using the live cd.  the laptop's drive won't boot and need to recover some files off from it.  ive already mounted the partition but cant see inside it.
<NIXPIX> change desktop size
<NIXPIX> ?
<adamonline45> Is there a way to adjust gamma or overall screen brightness?
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  well I usually just run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NIXPIX> that SHOULD fix...or tell me whats wrong
<Xcell> deu: I am in another room say my full nic when needed.
<Xcell> deuryte
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: that allows you to play with the settings, its a helper app
<neo> Guys there are so  many processes in Ksysguard, what to do?
<nyork> neo: what live cd are you using? kubuntu?
<NIXPIX> o
<hrp2171> ran sudo mount /dev/sda1 to-mount-point but the ubuntu live cd user cant cd into it
<NIXPIX> xserver driver...
<NIXPIX> uhh
<Zabulus> need help, my mouse keeps on freezing up
<NIXPIX> what do i say to that
<neo> Its  not live its installed on my hdd.
<neo> yes its Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: it should show a list of drivers
<NIXPIX> so what do i pic
<NIXPIX> pick
<deuryte> xcell
<NIXPIX> fglrx
<NIXPIX> ?
<nyork> hrp2171: what live cd are you using? kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> adamonline45: System settings -> monitors -> color & gamma.  (and the actual monitor of course)
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX: what ever suites your card
<Xcell> ya
<NIXPIX> i have an ati 200m
<hrp2171> 6.06LTS Kubuntu.  also the hd partition is mounted ntfs rw
<nyork> neo: try killing some of the process...
<Linux_Galore> NIXPIX:  fglrx sounds right, if you get it wrong you can run the command again
<hrp2171> i tried su - but no password works to switch to root access.
<Zabulus> need help, my mouse keeps on freezing up, can anyone assist me?
<neo> Can I list say five or ten processes name here at a time and you can tell me which ones to kill?
<ardchoille> hrp2171: You don't need su, use sudo
<nyork> hrp2171: try sudo su
<NIXPIX> this might help...when i installed the gl driver from restricted drivers manager
<hrp2171> awesome nyork
<nyork> neo: yep.. let's try..
<NIXPIX> it didnt have this problem
<hrp2171> thanks
<ardchoille> nyork: That's not recommended nor supported.
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: started happening again?
<nyork> hrp2171: you are the root user now? :-)
<Zabulus> yep...
<Zabulus> i was doing different stuff, tried to go to myspace, and it froze
<hrp2171> ardchoille: im using the live cd to recover some files off my niece's laptop because the drive won't boot anymore.
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: any clue at all what you did? do a "dmesg" see if the kernel is doing something.
<Linux_Galore> sudo -c  is not to be used unless you have your head screwed on
<neo> acpid, aio/0 artsd aspell ata/0 ata-aux atd avahi-daemon bash cron cupsd
<Zabulus> seems like it happens when the computer is loading something
<ardchoille> sudo is all that is needed. Been using it for years and haven't needed anyting else
<hrp2171> Linux_Galore: i know how to run with scissors  LOL
<deuryte> xcell
<Zabulus> ummmm, dmesg has a nice long output
<Kr4t05> VOICE ME NIGGERS
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: depends, I often have long admin sessions and sudo can be annoying
<Xcell> ya
<nyork> neo: list all process not only those for the user
<deuryte> the "j" room is now back open...
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: just look at the last 20 lines or so( if you haven't rebooted since your mouse froze)
<neo> Its all, should I list enter more now.
<Xcell> lol b right there.
<polo2> sources.list.save is a backup of the original sources.list?
<Xcell> lol not 4 me.
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: for 5 minute admin sessions sudo is fine but for reconfiguring apache or mysql on a server forget it
<nosrednaekim> polo2: maybe.
<Zabulus> am i looking for something specific? im too new to linux...
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: sudo vim apache2.conf?
<polo2> maybe? is posible not?
<nyork> neo: in the process table tab .... you can use the list all processes drop down...
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: 1 file, now the other few thousand root only files I have
<adamonline45> sub[t]rnl: Alright cool, thank you!  My color still doesn't match a gif I made in gimp when viewed from my windows computer...
<RobertoM_[away]> Linux_Galore: maybe you miss sudo -s ? :-)
<RobertoM_[away]> The real problem with sudo is that if you mess with your hostname, you're out of your PC
<Linux_Galore> yeah sorry typo sudo -s
<Linux_Galore> sigh, to many command flags
<deuryte> xcell, non responding
<mcrandello> is -s similar to -i?
<Xcell> ya  I cant go.lol
<Zabulus> nosrednaekim: am i looking for something specific?
<nyork> mcrandello: -s: shows sizes with -l. -l only show long list format
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: anything to do with USB or mouse
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: did you reboot since it froze last?
<Zabulus> nope
<RobertoM_[away]> mcrandello: (if you where talking about sudo :-) ) similar but not the same. -s only starts a shell in the current dir, -i simulates a login for the root user
<Zabulus> i dont see anything about usb or mouse...
<Linux_Galore> sudo -i  changes the user variable -s doesnt ie $PATH etc
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: soo how are you working without a mouse?
<Zabulus> alt+tab and what not
<RobertoM_[away]> 4am... time to go to sleep for me ^^'  good night to all
<mcrandello> RobertoM_[away]: so then -s would be a lot handier in a lot of instances where I don't want to change dirs to /root
<mcrandello> (night)
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: lol, ok....try doing "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and look at the last 20 or so lines of that for anything relating to mouse or input
<hrp2171> thanks guys.  worked wonderfully.
<Xcell> deuryte
<deuryte> yo
<Linux_Galore> mcrandello: yes if you what to stick to your admin user variables -s is better
<Xcell> whats up
<ardchoille> tail -lines 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deuryte> pondering modemic epidemic
<neo> acpid, aio/0 artsd aspell ata/0 ata-aux atd avahi-daemon bash cron cupsd dbus-daemon dcopserver dd dhsdbd dhclient events/0 getty hald hald-addon-acpi hald-addon-keyb  hald-addon-stor hald-runner hcid init kaccess kacpid kacpi_notify katapult kblockd/0 kblueplugd kded kdeinit kdesktop kdm khelper khubd kicker kinfocenter kio_file kio_uiserver kjournald klauncher klipper klogd kmix knetworkmanager knotify kondemand/0 konqueror konsole konversation kpsmoused
<neo> krfcommd kseriod ksmserver ksoftirqd/0 ksuspend_usbd kswapd0 ksysguard ksysguardd kthreadd kwin kwrapper migration/0 NetworkManager NetworkManagerD pdflush scsi_eh_0 scsi_eh_1 sh ssh-agent start_kdeinit syslogd udevd watchdog/0 Xorg s-session-manag
<ardchoille> oops, should be --lines
<Zabulus> yeah, pretty much everything i can see has to do with input/mouse
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: can you pastebin it?
<neo> Well these are all of the processes, which one to stop and how
<Zabulus> ummm, not really
<Linux_Galore> neo: in ksysguard ?
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: you registered? if so...PM me and paste it there
<neo> yes
<nyork> neo: you can sort these processes such that it is arranged from process intensive to lesser
<Linux_Galore> neo: select it then stop it with the button down the bottom
<Zabulus> ok, but it might take a while, and it might be a mess
<neo> VMsize?
<nyork> neo; just click the "System%" on top
<nosrednaekim> that looks like alphabetic neo
<sub[t]rnl> htop ftw
<Xcell> oi.
<nyork> neo: with sorted processes you will know which is eating up your resources....
<Linux_Galore> neo: click on the vmsize column that should show what is sucking up your ram
<neo> ok
<Linux_Galore> neo: dont kill xorg
<neo> ok
<neo> xorg is taking up 97
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Yes, htop is awesome
<Xcell> ya htop rocks
<Linux_Galore> neo: xorg is your graphical interface
<Linux_Galore> neo: 97 in what column ?
<neo> I don't know which process I need and which I don't thats why l listed all of them to see if you can see which ones not right.
<neo> VmSize column
<neo> konversation is 62
<Linux_Galore> neo: go down one at a time starting from the top
<neo> ok
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille you just like it cause your a cli junky
 * sub[t]rnl ducks
<Xcell> lol
<ardchoille> Indeed :)
<neo> VmSize is in order 0 to 97
<path_> hi there
<Xcell> hi there 2
<path_> having issues upgrading to gutsy
<Linux_Galore> neo: I just need the first 5 thats were the probem will exist
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<path_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/vim-runtime_1%3a7.1-056+2ubuntu2_all.deb
<path_> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/vimtutor.1.gz', which is also in package vim-common
<path_> :\
<Xcell> oi
<Linux_Galore> problem*
<neo> you mean the five highest in the VmSize column
<nyork> neo: yup
<Linux_Galore> neo: yep, if its sucking up that much ram it will be up the top
<Linux_Galore> in vmsize
<Linux_Galore> within the first 5-10  but normall the first 5
<Linux_Galore> normally*
<nyork> path: try sudo rm /usr/share/man/man1/vimtutor.1.gz. then run your upgrade again
<neo> Then its Xorg-97 konversation-62 kdesktop-53 kinfocenter-47 kicker-38 konqueror-38 artsd-37 kded-35
<Linux_Galore> neo: looks normal
<neo> Is it possible that there might be spyware running
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> nozi
<Linux_Galore> neo: not on Linux
<nyork> neo: Linux_Galore is right.. it is not possible in GNU/Linux
<Linux_Galore> neo: with Linux you have to "intentionally" install spyware
<path_> nyork same error
<neo> Should I list the rest that are in double figures?
<Linux_Galore> neo: if you want, could be you have too much crud running, it does add up
<neo> crud?
<Linux_Galore> neo: applets/monitors etc
<ardchoille> neo: How much ram do you have?>
<neo> I migrated to Linux few days back and I don't even know how to properly setup my desktop let alone set 'crud'!
<neo> 512mb
<Linux_Galore> neo: on my machine firefox is consuming 207mb and right under that is xorg
<path_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Linux_Galore> 512mb is cutting it a bit thin these days
<path_> WTF ?
<neo> ok should I increase the ram
<path_> I cant install anything :shock:
<Xcell> deuryte
<ardchoille> neo: One thing you could do is kill konqueror if you don't use it much. I'm not sure why the devs made d3lphin the default fm and then left 2 konq procs running all the time.
<Linux_Galore> path_: I had the same bug a while back in feisty
<neo> how do I kill a process?
<Xcell> deuryte
<path_> Linux_Galore and you fixed it ?
<deuryte> sup
<Linux_Galore> neo: right click on the process then click on the [KILL] button down the bottom
<Xcell> alt+f2+kppp
<nyork> path: they have this thread in ubuntu forum.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167504&highlight=VIM
<Linux_Galore> path_: yes, Im trying to remember how, it was a package script bug
<neo> there is no kill option
<deuryte> what is that??
<nyork> path: i just don't know if that will also work for you..
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> <Zabulus> ok, now, how do i do that? (forgive my ignorance)
<nosrednaekim> [22:26] <nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+backspace..
<nosrednaekim> [22:26] <nosrednaekim> its ok :D
<nosrednaekim> [22:26] [Error] Zabulus: No such nick/channel.
<Xcell> bocopy your connection statistics on paper..and boot kubuntu and press alt+f2  and put (kppp) and enter info
<Linux_Galore> path_: I have the feeling it was ripping kde out and putting it back that fixed it
<path_> nyork It worked :D
<nyork> path,Linux_Galore: hope you did not experience the hal errors during the upgrade ...
<deuryte> bocopy ??
<Xcell> copy
<Linux_Galore> nyork: lol, no
<nyork> path: awesome..
<path_> nyork at this point nope
<path_> yet having issues with locales
<Xcell> right click on your Ubuntu network screen thingy and copy stats
<niteriderII> hi yall
<deuryte> connection statistics, where are these??
<Linux_Galore> neo: did you run ksysguard   ie sudo ksysguard
<ardchoille> Never run a gui app with sudo. use kdesudo
<nyork> nyork: i have to do a clean install of gutsy rather than an upgrade due to those errors.. that was a few days after the release.. i got my lesson.. upgrade after a month..
<ardchoille> !kdesudo
<niteriderII> i need some help for kubuntu concerning a synaptics touch pad
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Xcell> bottom right..click on the small computer screen
<neo> yes and I found the kill button, I was looking for it in the context menu(that how I did it in windows)
<Linux_Galore> neo: I did say "down the bottom"
<neo> Sorry and thanks, so would you suggest I should get more ram?
<deuryte> it just showed connection speed and ip address.. no data there for modem configs
<neo> Ya sorry, my mistake.
<Linux_Galore> neo: yeah, I added another 512meg on the last update
<Xcell> system.network settings..go from there
<Linux_Galore> neo: mainly sue to firefox sucking up my ram
<Linux_Galore> due*
<Xcell> sys admin.net settings
<Linux_Galore> neo: 512m of ram is dirt cheap right now
<neo> Ya it does that and I am definitely upping my ram
<path_> Need to get 583MB/597MB of archives.
<neo> I have p3 I wonder if it supports 1g ram
<path_> thats pretty nice
<deuryte> 4
<Xcell> k
<Linux_Galore> neo: firefox 3 is fixing the ram problem
<Linux_Galore> I think firefox 3 is on the repo too
<neo> that would be nice and I can't wait to use it, I love FF.
<nyork> path: so you are continuing the upgrade..?
<path_> yep doing an dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10 I guess
<posingaspopular> hey all, any way to transfer an .avi file to an ipodvideo?
<path_> gutsy if Im not mistaken nyork ?
<deuryte> the configs on this setup are no where near the same.........
<nyork> neo: i think it do support 1gb...
<Xcell> k
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: hmm there is a kde app that does that, hold on let me get the link
<ubuntu> Hola.. Quien habla español???
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<neo> Well guys thanks, esp. Linux_Galore. I wish someday I could help others with Linux and be like you guys. You rock.
<Xcell> boot kubuntu and press alt+f2 and enter kppp...se ya there/
<nyork> path: 7.10 is gutsy...
<neo> Love you, love FF, love linux and love Open Source.
<deuryte> on ubuntu, all i had to do was get it to look at the modem, set it up with name and #... it took off.........
<n1ghtm4r3> Hellloooo everybody
<Xcell> ^
<deuryte> 4
<deuryte> brb in 10 if fail
<Xcell> k
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Hyper+Video+Converter?content=67781
<posingaspopular> thank Linux_Galore. i know it's possible, but i dont know the exact infomation
<ubuntu> Gracias ubotu
<Xcell> ubotu smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Xcell> oi
 * Linux_Galore is collecting karma +1 bits for xmas
<Xcell> lol
<posingaspopular> thanks
<Linux_Galore> I tried smart, total crap
<Xcell> It wasent ment 2 be..lol
 * Linux_Galore mv smart  stupid
<Xcell> hiccup!
<larrywells> how do you mount cdrom
<nosrednaekim> larrywells: "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<awag> anyone here have experience with sudden system freezes in gutsy?
<Xcell> beat it to death....j/k
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: this is even better and its ipod specific http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Avi+2+iPod+%2B+PSP+%28mp4%29?content=5691
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: this I have used it works pretty well and even loads the file onto the ipod afterwards http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/thin+liquid+film?content=51678
<n1ghtm4r3> alright this is weird
<n1ghtm4r3> i just reinstalled Kubuntu , completly
<Xcell> nice
<Xcell> now fix it.
<n1ghtm4r3> i installed Kubuntu restricted stuff
<n1ghtm4r3> flash still dont work ... wtf
<Xcell> and
<Xcell> open the ff browser and go to a known flash site and it will prompt you
<Linux_Galore> n1ghtm4r3: be careful there are two versions of flash on the repo make sure you install the adobe one
<n1ghtm4r3> xcell: i dont have firefox
<Xcell> install it..it will work universally..do it from add remove/internet
<Linux_Galore> n1ghtm4r3: ie install flash-plugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> is that bug/md5 issue with flash still going on?
<n1ghtm4r3> it keeps saying me that another process is using the database ... WTF
<Linux_Galore> well I dont have any flash issues
<Linux_Galore> n1ghtm4r3: do you have an other adept sessions open ?
<n1ghtm4r3> Linux_galore: not realy
<Linux_Galore> another*
<Linux_Galore> n1ghtm4r3: it wont allows two sessions
<Xcell> n1ghtm4r3: ..do a (sudo apt get update..when error appears do this..
<Xcell> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<posingaspopular> Linux_Galore: i have this msg:  You are not using "bash" as your default shell.  This is most likely because you are using Ubuntu which links the default shell to the "dash" shell.  See http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=59 on how to fix this.  thinliquidfilm won't work properly unless you fix this.
<posingaspopular> any idae?
<posingaspopular> will it matter?
<rob_> all aptitude related programs will not acess the internet, how do I fix this?
<Xcell> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rob_> that's not the problem
<Xcell> oh
<Dr_willis> how to fix it? heh tghe fix is for them to do their shell scripts right. :)
<hydrogen> posingaspopular: see the link in the message you pasted?
<rob_> the aptitude programs function correctly
<rob_> just they won't acess the internet
<rob_> I can reinstall programs who's packages have already been downloaded
<hydrogen> although their justificationis are a bit not at all right
<rob_> I can uninstall programs
<Dr_willis> that 'fix' for fixing dash/bash is totally wrong  in its 'reasons'
<hydrogen> yes
<rob_> but apdept manager, apt-get, adept updater, aptitude, etc will not access the internet
<rob_> can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> and its wrong in how to propely set /bin/sh to be bash. :0
<Xcell> Dr_willis: it is a fix for those just starting..and will allow them to continue.
<hydrogen> no
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  yes. but theres  the proper way to fix it.. then there his changes
<hydrogen> it is a broken
<Dr_willis> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Xcell> Dr_willis:  post the fix then.
<Dr_willis> Heh that factoid has a typo also.
<hydrogen>  /bin/sh is required to be a posix shell
<Dr_willis> if the script uses BASH then it shoudl call bash with #!/bin/bash   NOT #!/bin/sh
<hydrogen> not a bash shell
<rob_> #room
<rob_> ok so can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> the scripts are using 'bash' features - which do not exist in sh.
<rob_> this is a serious problem... I was thinking of reinstalling linux but then I'd have to start from scratch and I'd rather not do that
<Xcell> Nicely done
<Xcell> Dr_willis:
<rob_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> the proper way to change dash to bash is ---->  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<Xcell> But: beginners cant get that far and are not afforded that info on a daily basis.
<hydrogen> Xcell: so the scripts need to behave properly
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  totally wrong.. that sites fix had them doing all sorts of things...
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash   --> asks a Simple YES/NO
<rob_> HELP
<hydrogen> rob_: be patient
<Dr_willis> the true fix is for the scripts to quit relying on the bash 'bug' of allowing bash features when called as sh.
<rob_> ok ok hydrogen I'll hold on
<Xcell> k
<Dr_willis> rob,  does 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' work?
<Xcell> But like I said: Beginners who come here dont get that info readily.
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: I found it didnt ,atter
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: matter*
<Xcell> I never seen it till U just posted it Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash  = - is much more clear then their fix.. and the script writers need to be told of the bug in their script.
<hydrogen> Xcell: they do if the friendly people who answer questions answer it
<hydrogen> !dash shows it properly
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  when they first did the dash change. there was a lot of scriopts that got broke.
<Xcell> hydrogen: That is a rarity.
<Dr_willis> most of them that i know are now fixed.
<Linux_Galore> posingaspopular: easy to change the default back to bash though sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh explains the reasons and  issues.
<Xcell> Thanks Dr_willis.
<Xcell> That should be the fix that ubotu should show.
<Dr_willis> The fix at the liquid weather site.. leads me to belive the guy dident research the dash   program/problem very much.  :)
<Dr_willis> yea theres a typo in the bots factoid it seems
<Dr_willis> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Xcell> Dr_willis:  U have experience..beginners do not..have a little mercy.
<posingaspopular> ah i see.. thanks guys
<Dr_willis> Thats  the 'core' of the bugs with lots of scripts.. but theres other things to watch for.
<posingaspopular> it doesn't matter atm because ubutnu decided to not see or mount my ipod again. whatever i'll deal with this some other time
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  i dident make the incorrect howto at that site. Im jut explaining how its wrong.
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> My apologizies
<Dr_willis> i was about to post to their forum to give them the proper info.. but i aint going to register for that. :)
<Xcell> Dont blame ya
<Zombocom> ok this is rob_
<Zombocom> someone just kicked me off of that nickname
<hanzou> Hi, I am trying to use doxygen w/ default options.
<hanzou> It generates colored code html...
<gabriel__> Hi from Mexico
<Xcell> Zomb: bill gates is atching you.
<hanzou> but no function lists or classlists. How do I get it to do the cool stuff?
<Xcell> watching
<Zombocom> this nick is registered to me
<n1ghtm4r3> wow i think my conection is angry at me lol
<Zombocom> so Bill Gates can't to crap to me
<Zombocom> exuse my french
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> j/k Zomb.
<n1ghtm4r3> Tu parle français Zombocom?
<Xcell> Dr_willis: Could I enter that info and continue as is right now?
<Linux_Galore> I have an old machine running winxp, mainly so I can connect some of my weird portable devices
<Linux_Galore> my desktop is Linyx
<Zombocom> damint I'm having more and more odd problems
<Linux_Galore> Linux*
<Xcell> Zombocom: U on 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  i got it straight from  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh , its the 'proper' way to set /bin/sh to be bash or dash on a ubuntu system. :)
<Zombocom> yes Xcell as a matter of fact I am
<Xcell> k Dr_willis thanks man.
<Linux_Galore> I must admit though I rarely use the winXP machine for connecting stuff anymore
<SuprUsr> Does anyone know of command that would display the file size of an entire directory?
<Dr_willis> and i Have edited some of those wiki pages. :)   not many but some.
<Xcell> Good job.
<Linux_Galore> there is a weird way of transfering video file to your ipod, use Amarok, Im not kidding it works
<Xcell> Zombocom: I used the 32 bit kubuntu to avoid problems when learning linux..that was a personal decision.
<Zombocom> I'm not really learning
<Zombocom> normally I can maintain a system pretty well
<Linux_Galore> only down side is it doesnt name the file properly on the ipod
<Zombocom> it's when stuff like this happens
<Zombocom> I'm going to uninstall something that I think could be at fault here
<Linux_Galore> but you can see the video file on the ipod and play it
<Xcell> Do the 32 bit thing..you will be much happier.
<NickPresta> SuprUsr, du -c --si -max-depth=0 DIR `man du` for more information
<Zombocom> this wouldn't be that big an annoyance had I not just uninstalled kdm
<Dr_willis> SuprUsr,  'du -hs' is what i often use in a dir
<Zombocom> by a freak accident
<Zombocom> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Linux_Galore> I find sudo dpkg --configure -a on its own works most of the time
<NickPresta> SuprUsr, listen to Dr_willis. I forgot about "summarize" :)
<deuryte> xcell
<Xcell> ya
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<SuprUsr> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> My Bash Prompt shows me the amount of Files in the current dir. :)
<SuprUsr> Anyway to concactenate the "music
<SuprUsr> ?
<Dr_willis> willis@MythBox:~(2650.329 Mb)$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<deuryte> no go, keeps hangin in the initialize state. then drops out after 1.5 min
<Dr_willis> see i got 2650 mb in that dir. :)
<SuprUsr> I just want a number and k/m/GB
<Xcell> k bring tomorrow afternoon and will fix.
<Dr_willis> du -hs --->  du -hs
<Dr_willis> 194G    .
<Dr_willis> wow i got a lot of G's
<deuryte> there seems to be no modem commands in the modem command screen.....
<SuprUsr> Dr_willis: It prints out "24G<tab>music"
<Xcell> Dr_willis: Please walk deuryte so he can use dialup on kubuntu..thanks.
<SuprUsr> Can I use grep to trim out the "<tab>music"?
<deuryte> i also looked for the kppp wizard.  it didnt have one
<deuryte> the kppp handbook said it did.  didnt see it
<Zombocom> crap
<Xcell> Deuryte: it appears the show offs cant help..bring it here tomorrow Ill fix it.
<Zombocom> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dr_willis> i aint used a modem in years...
<Zombocom> !gnu/linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnu/linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<Zombocom> someone needs to fix that
<Zombocom> !gnu\linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnu\linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> uh oh
<Zombocom> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<deuryte> 4
<SuprUsr> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Zombocom> ok ok
<Xcell> !kppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xcell> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Zombocom> aptitude will not acess the internet still
<Zombocom> I uninstalled a program called anon-proxy in the hopes that it was the culprit
<deuryte> KNetworkManager??  where is that??
<Xcell> !KNetworkManager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dr_willis>  just installing a proxy wouldent set everything to be using that proxy
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  but other apps work?
<Zombocom> Dr_willis: I'm connected to irc through the same operating system, so I assume so
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  how about the web browser?
<Zombocom> Dr_willis also pidgin and Konqueror work
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> so if you do a 'sudo apt-get install mc'   what happens?
<Xcell> Deuryte: it appears the show offs cant help..bring it here tomorrow Ill fix it.
<hanzou> How do I get doxygen to list functions & classes & variables? By default it seems to only color-code source files.
<Zombocom> E: Couldn't find package mc
<Zombocom> that's what I get
<deuryte> 26
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  ok. and try a 'sudo apt-get update'
<Zombocom> this is the full output Dr_willis:
<Zombocom> Reading package lists... Done
<Zombocom> Building dependency tree
<Zombocom> Reading state information... Done
<Zombocom> E: Couldn't find package mc
<hydrogen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<deuryte> w2ktu......
<Dr_willis> That was it? it dident spit out a lot of messages?
<Xcell> not
<Zombocom> it spit out a lot of messages
<Zombocom> two lines of which is
<Zombocom> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<Zombocom>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Dr_willis> AHA! thats a clue!
<Dr_willis> it is trying to connect to localhost, thus does seem set to be using some sort of proxy
<deuryte> w3.1tu....
<Xcell> Dr_willis: Take a hike.
<Zombocom> ok ok I'll restart linux
<Zombocom> I just got rid of a program called anon-proxy
<Zombocom> what else should I be looking for?
<Zombocom> a firewall program?
<SuprUsr> Does anyone have an idea on how to trim the directory label the output of du -hs?
<sakthian> hi
<deuryte> z---zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   whoa??  ok, ok  im awake.........
<SuprUsr> Currently, it prints "<filesize><tab><directorylabel>",  want only "<filesize>"
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  im curious as to if some how your apt settings got set to use a proxy.
<sakthian> how to install xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz in my system
<Zombocom> Dr_willis: I installed anon-proxy and another program called smproxy
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  check the /etc/apt/sources.list file  , see if they have some entrys that mention 4001 and so forth..
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  yea. but i dont think just installing a proxy server would edit the system settings like that.
<Zombocom> oh shit...
<Zombocom> I'm introuble
<Xcell> lool keep lisrening to Dr_willis..lol
<Zombocom> almost everything is gone
<Zombocom> in the systems part of the kicker
<Zombocom> oh god
<Xcell> enjoy.
<Zombocom> Xcell...
<Zombocom> what happened
<Xcell> ya
<Zombocom> adept_manager is gone
<Zombocom> adept_updater is gone
<maduser> ...............
<maduser> wow um...
<Zombocom> this program shouldn't even exist
<maduser> yeah...
<Xcell> sudo apt-get touch /forcefsck   and re boot to make files repaired.
<Xcell> Thats all I know.
<Zombocom> invalid operation touch
<Xcell> oi
<Dr_willis> That sounds bad Zombocom  -    You dont have anything super imporntant on the system do ya?
<Dr_willis> If so i'd be backing up stuff right now.
<Zombocom> Dr_willis not really...
<Zombocom> starcraft is on this drive though...
<Zombocom> I kinda like starcraft
<Xcell> push the reset buton..hurry
<Dr_willis> 'sudo toucn /forcefsck' i think is the right command.
<Xcell> lol
<Dr_willis> 'sudo touch /forcefsck' i think is the right command.
<Zombocom> no returns
<Zombocom> geesus
<Zombocom> jeesus
<Dr_willis> that makes a file on the / that  will make the system check the filesystem on next boot.. if no error came out.. thats good.
<Xcell> just reboot and enter it and reboot..no worries
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> ok this is bad
<Zombocom> do I shut down normally?
<Dr_willis> not as bad as it first sounded..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Xcell> Re boot dont be silly
<Zombocom> ok have linux shutdown or do I just do an unclean reboot
<Xcell> your sys is adjar...reboot
<Dr_willis> just have it reboot
<Zombocom> lol
<sakthian>  how to install xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz in my system
<SuprUsr> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<SuprUsr> Oh, wait.
<Dr_willis> sakthian,  why are you installing xmms from source in the first place?
<Dr_willis> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<SuprUsr> Old version?
<Zombocom> ok 1 or 2... 1 as in hold down shutdown untill system powers off by force or 2 enter sudo shutdown -r now in the terminal
<Dr_willis> xmms  is not that old. :)
<SuprUsr> Well, I dunno?
<SuprUsr> Anyway.
<Dr_willis> xmms IS old.. i mean.. and its proberly best to  start using some other tools.. :) but the version in the repo is not that old from the one he has.
<SuprUsr> Dr_willis: How do you trim out the directory name when you run "du -hs"
<Xcell> sudo shutdown -r now
<Zombocom> kk
<Dr_willis> SuprUsr,  what dir name?
<Dr_willis> du -hs
<Dr_willis> 80K     .
<Dr_willis> you mean the . ?
<SuprUsr> 24G     .
<SuprUsr> Yes.
<Dr_willis> guess ya could use awk for that.
<SuprUsr> The dot.
<Xcell> waits.
<Dr_willis> check the du options - it may have it also.
<SuprUsr> Dr_willis: I did. Nothing seems to be in there. :/
<Dr_willis> du -s
<Dr_willis> 203012472
<Dr_willis> oh wait it had the . also. :) heh
<SuprUsr> Or else I'm not looking hard enough... I've stared at the manpage for du for a few minutes.
<SuprUsr> I thought grep might be able to do it, but I guess not. :/
<Dr_willis> grep prints out lines matching a pattern.
<SuprUsr> Yeah.
<Dr_willis> awk/sed edit input out.
<Xcell> Zombocom  hasnt returned..oi.
<Dr_willis> du -s | awk '{print $1}'
<Dr_willis> 203012472
<Dr_willis> :P
<SuprUsr> Dr_willis: Awesome.
<SuprUsr> Thanks. :)
<sakthian> how to install .tar.gz
<Dr_willis> awk is worth learning a bit of..
<Dr_willis> sakthian,  uncompress it.. read its docs..  installthe needed libs/C compiler. do the './configure make, and make install'  procedure
<maduser> whats that other program similar to awk  is it called sed?
<Dr_willis> sed and awk sort of are like... salt and pepper. :)
<Dr_willis> both work well together. :)
<maduser> sed is easier to use
<Dr_willis> but ya often perfer one to the other.
<maduser> true
<Dr_willis> Yep. sed is good for a lot of the similer needs.
<maduser> but can't awk do more?
<Dr_willis> perl can also do a lot of things.
<Dr_willis> awk is... sort of amazing in what it can do.
<maduser> more amazing then sed?
<Dr_willis> I have the using sed/awk book.
<maduser> ah
<Dr_willis> Yes. awk is much more amazing/flexiable/powerfull then sed
<maduser> I learned how to sort of use it off of the acm
<maduser> online courses
<Linux_Galore> awk supports more complex commands better than sed I find
<Dr_willis> i belive ive seen games written in awk. :)
<Dr_willis> written by SICK people! :)
<maduser> there are lots of things created by sick people
<maduser> in many senses
<Linux_Galore> same people who write lisp games heh
<Dr_willis> http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<Dr_willis> not sure how legal that url is.. :)
<maduser> the same people who made........
<maduser> ufdsfasdffhdhhsdffhdtht
<maduser> dam
<maduser> i just slamed my keyboard
<maduser> woops
<awag> anyone have problems with compiz fusion causing a total system freeze on a regular basis?
<maduser> no
<awag> :)
<awag> mine was working fine for about a month
<awag> and then last week it started freezing randomly
<maduser> then what?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<maduser> ah
<awag> i havn't changed anything to my knowledge
<maduser> I still have time left for that
<awag> another thing that is interesting, at around the time my system started freezing randomly, firefox also stopped saving my previous sessions
<awag> even though i have it set to restore session on start
<maduser> hmmm
<Xcell> interesting
<awag> yes
<awag> hehe
<awag> it sucks
<Xcell> restart xorg?
<maduser> lots of things suck
<Xcell> re config xorg?
<awag> well, everything seems to be working fine just using kwin though
<maduser> dunno
<awag> and compiz seems to work perfect as well, just after about 30 min of using it
<awag> it freezes
<awag> maybe vid card overheating?
<Xcell> ya
<awag> it is odd, if i boot up with compiz
<Xcell> prolly
<awag> and then go away, and don't use my computer
<awag> it is fine
<maduser> how old is your computer?
<awag> but then if i start using it
<awag> and spinning my cube and shit
<awag> it will die without fail
<awag> in about 30 - 1 h
<Dr_willis> spinning your cube can cause blindness...
<Dr_willis> :)
<awag> hahaa
<Xcell> lol card is tired.
<Dr_willis> dare i suggest just disabling compiz ?
<Dr_willis> :P
<maduser> you could
<awag> well, see, the thing is, when i'm doing homework and stuff, i sometimes like to be able to wobble my windows, and distract myself
<maduser> ah
<Xcell> lol
<Dr_willis> window wabbling can cause blindness...
<Zombocom> dear god it fixed nothing
<Zombocom> I'm reinstalling kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)  My wife made me turn off Wobbly windows for her.
<awag> haha
<awag> my gf thinks it's cool
<Zombocom> and never taking advice from Dr_willis
<awag> and wishes windows could do it
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  or check your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt config file.
<maduser> there are much worse things in thois world then reinstalling kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  whatever ya want.. have fun.
<awag> lol
<Xcell> sudo touch /forcefsck        see if U can now.
<Zombocom> Xcell I did that
<Dr_willis> Guess i will stop researching the problem.
<Dr_willis> Are the menus and things still messed up?
<Xcell> sudo apt-get clean     ?
<awag> man, i bought this video card just so i could use compiz-fusion too
<Xcell> how old
<awag> is there an app i can use to see the temp of an nvidia card in kubuntu?
<Zombocom> look it up on adept_manager
<awag> agp geforce 6600 256 mb
<Zombocom> something I cannot do anymore
<Xcell> awag    htop
<awag> Xcell, k thanks
<maduser> well Zombocom your screwed
<Zombocom> thanks maduser
<Xcell> lol i smell re- install/
<Zombocom> exactly Xcell
<Zombocom> lol
<Xcell> this time use 32 bit
<ciacon> hi all... I was wondering, if the standard kubuntu install is applyed to a core2duo...
<kdehelp> hello
<kdehelp> y can't I install Kde on my computer
<Xcell> ?
<Zombocom> KDE 4?
<kdehelp> I try to use synaptic
<Dr_willis> kdehelp,  just use 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<kdehelp> cant find kde in search
<kdehelp> ill try
<Dr_willis> install 'kubuntu-desktop' not 'kde'
<Xcell> ya
<awag> oh, stupid me, nvidia-settings shows temp
<Xcell> oi
<Xcell> lol
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  you may want to check your  /etc/apt.conf    to see if it has any proxy settings, and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<awag> hmm, only 42 degrees
<path_> what mirror is fast ?
<Xcell> I quit useing graphic cards..on board video for me..less expense and headaches/
<awag> lets see what happens when i reenable compiz
<path_> ubuntu.com seems pretty slow
<Zombocom> Dr_willis I don't have many of the core applications that come with kubuntu anymore
<Zombocom> I uninstalled a proxifying program that somehow treed up to core aplications
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  thats... odd...
<Zombocom> and uninstalled them
<Zombocom> yes it is
<Xcell> dony use ubuntu..use a another ubuntu uses 50k max only.
<Zombocom> Konqueror
<Zombocom> is gone
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  how did you uninstall them?
<Zombocom> Kopete is gone
<Xcell> hahhah
<Zombocom> I uninstalled something calles smproxy or something
<Xcell> 2 funny
<Zombocom> smanon
<Zombocom> os some thing like that
<Dr_willis> HOW did you uninstallit? with adept? or from the command line?
<Zombocom> sm something
<Zombocom> adept manager
<awag> nice, already up 3 degrees
<Zombocom> then all of a sudden adept_manager dissapeared
<Dr_willis> so adept some how removed itself. :)
<Zombocom> I look and adept manager is gone
<SuprUsr> Someone name a decent manufacturer of portable media players? (Besides Apple.)
<Zombocom> adept is still there
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' perhaps..
<Xcell> zom...download 32 bit...works well on 64 bit comp...no worries.
<Dr_willis> if apt now works..
<Zombocom> Xcell it's the principle of it all
<Zombocom> Dr_willis I still have the problem where adept doesn't acess the internet
<Xcell> I know but still....why punnish yourself.
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  well now the question.. do you want to try to fix it..or just reinstall the os...
<maduser> i would sugest reinstall
<Zombocom> reinstall sounds like it would take far less time
<kdehelp> looks like it worked,,,thx
<kdehelp> Im going to relg in and seell
<Xcell> good job kde  bravo.
<Zombocom> Xcell I on the other hand have failed
<awag> hmm, temp is still only 46 C after spinning the cube for a minute or so, that should be a fine temp for it to run at i think..
<Xcell> nah z  ur just fine
<Xcell> sudo apt-get remove./bill gates.
<Zombocom> sudo apt-get remove ./steve jobs
<Xcell> lol
<Dr_willis> i wouldent think the  6600 video card would have much of a heat issue.. Unless you are in bad need of a cooling fan or 2.
<Xcell> z do the 32 bit and be (happy) done with it.........already.
<Dr_willis> i would also say - stick with the 32bit disrtos unless you know you have a need for 64bit stuff.
<awag> Dr_willis, yeah i can't believe heat would be the problem, i have quite a few fans, and the temps seem to be fine, and i opened the case and put a room fan next to it just in case
<Zombocom> NO Xcell I DEMAND THE PAIN
<Xcell> lolo  un necessary
<Xcell> awag
<Xcell> z  pinch me..hurry........no waiting.
 * Zombocom pinches Xcell
<Xcell> feels 32 bit ticklness.
<Dr_willis> awag,  could of been some update to compiz that is causing issues/memory leaks leading to crashing.. with compiz its hard to tell.
<Xcell> good point...mem leak
<Dr_willis> and your cube spinning maybe making it leak faster - due to centripital force. :)
<Xcell> plug it with more room fans....lol.
<Xcell> maybe a mem test?..all I know.
<Xcell> z...stop talking so fast..k?
<n1ghtm4r3> back .. conection went nut
<n1ghtm4r3> had to reconfigure everything lol
<Xcell> bravo.
<awag> hmmm
<awag> this time it died a slow death
<awag> where i was able to actually move the mouse while it was dying
<awag> and i could back out to a terminal and run top
<awag> and compiz was taking like 70% cpu
<Xcell> it would on startup
<Xcell> but d htop..u can quit sessions at will.
<Xcell> do
<omarete> hola
<Xcell> butter
<awag> hi
<Xcell> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<omarete> hi??
<omarete> hola
<awag> hola
<omarete> necesito algo d ayuda jeje
<awag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<omarete> mmmmmmmm olvide como se hacia para mover como un cubo el escritorio d kde
<awag> lol
<Xcell> omarete:  we dont speak and dont understand..K?
<Dr_willis> !es | omarete
<ubotu> omarete: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xcell> k?
<Xcell> Boaring for a sat nite.
<n1ghtm4r3_> Beam me up Scotty!
<Xcell> no waiting.
<mactalla> Hey there.  Could anyone tell me how to get the FLAC encoder for K3B?  (Kubuntu 7.10)
 * awag is updating random packages in hopes that they will fix his compiz problems
<n1ghtm4r3_> mactalla do a barrel roll
<Xcell> lol awag...wrong answer.
<n1ghtm4r3_> no lol im kidding
<awag> :)
<mactalla> n1ghtm4r3_: if that would work, I'd do it :)
<n1ghtm4r3_> mactala: hehehe ^
<Xcell> google it.'
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: so flash still seems not to be working
<mactalla> Mmm... looks like it's missing from my KDE install entirely (no FLAC in audiocd:/, either).  Can't figure out what package I've missed, though.
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: any idea?
<Xcell> mactalla: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=34468
<Xcell> n1ghtm4r3 32 bit?
<Xcell> Talk to me
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: yep
<Xcell> have fire fox?
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: yep
<Xcell> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: already did all that
<Xcell> what happens
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: in fact its installed on FF , on Konq when i try to load a flash it gives me a blank grey square
<mactalla> Xcell: thanks.  I'm looking through that now to see if there's anything beyond "install flac"  I did find a bug on launchpad that looks like my problem... but no response to it.
<Xcell> N1ghtm4r3:  go to crooksandliars.com  and report back..i Use that site as a test due to that it uses all codec.
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: whenever i close or refresh a page with a flash on it i get an error message , googled it and i got this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90570
<deuryte> xcell sleeping??
<Xcell> stand by.
<n1ghtm4r3_> ?
<Xcell> n1ghtm4r3 U sure U R useig fire fox?
<deuryte> no.  ice box
<mactalla> Found it, the 'flac' package (not libflac) was needed, then it showed up under 'external codec' instead of being named.
<Xcell> I see no bugs for ff only konq
<Xcell> nice mactalla.
<Xcell> hey due.
<Xcell> mountaindue.
<path_> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<path_> whats that? :/
<path_> I know its an error eheh
<n1ghtm4r3_> xcell: no i said it works on firefox but not on konq
<Xcell> ah  then u must go to konq and look through plugins and see if it sees ff plugins as a ref
<n1ghtm4r3_> Xcell: we did that yesterday , i believe it does
<Xcell> its a switch some where..just go through all the settings and see if u missed something..thats all i can do for right now..
<deuryte> xcell, any thoughts on my delemma??
<Xcell> u r a dilemmmmmma.
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> just stop by your nearest dialup dealer and donate...you should receive instructions via snail mail.
<deuryte> is that next dooe to the w2k green box??
<deuryte> to the *
<Xcell> ya  they dont take american xpress though.
<deuryte> maybe some bill gate gift certificates
<Xcell> sudo apt-get remove./bill gates
<deuryte> he he he he
<deuryte> ok, times up. zzzzzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Xcell> im wore out right now..cant think straight...tired.
<deuryte> inebriated??
<Xcell> no...tired
<deuryte> inhibitions toxic ??
<Xcell> did u finnish vid?
<deuryte> negative, got lamblasted with other schtuff.........
<Xcell> k
<deuryte> will do when i can mentally fit it all together........
<Xcell> sleepig usually does that
<the-erm> anyone know off the top of their head how to change the volume up/down step percentage?
<the-erm> kmix doesn't really have an option for it.
<deuryte> do they make remotes for pc's ??
<Xcell> I havent seen 1 the-erm
<the-erm> deuryte: I have a gyration media center remote - basically a usb keyboard - really nice I can press next from anywhere in the house really nice when you have wireless headphones.
<deuryte> ty. key board is the control head ??
<the-erm> Works out of the box, but you might need to set up a few things in ~/.Xmodmap
<Xcell> wireless phones cook brain cells.
<the-erm> A computer monitor probably cooks brain cells ...
<deuryte> thankx the-erm
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> rf maround the cranium is nutritious.
<Xcell> around
<deuryte> see ya !!
<Xcell> k..3 or better
<deuryte> 4
<deuryte> 26
<Xcell> k
<deuryte> 10148
<deuryte> 10-48
<Xcell> 26
<Xcell> 51
<deuryte> 10-98 bed
 * maduser is listening to Come together by Beatles on Beatles 1 [Amarok]
<maduser> hello?
<maduser> to see somthing cool, open a query with yourself
<maduser> ot even says in the conerner talikg to yourself
<dreaming> lol
<maduser> its quite funny
<maduser> it looks like someone is repeating everything you say
 * maduser is listening to Eleanor Rigby by Beatles on Beatles 1 [Amarok]
<crimsun> (please don't spam the channel with song status updates ;)
<maduser> i didn't think anyone was on
<hydrogen> which.. one would think... would make you less likely to spam it
<maduser> its like talking to yourself when no one is on
<dreaming> I guess it's like whistling.
<maduser> sort of
<hydrogen> except much less appropriate
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> ill open a query with myself
<dreaming> What's the keyboard shortcut for changing desktops?
<maduser> in compiz?
<dreaming> no, just normal kubuntu
<dreaming> compiz doesn't like me
<maduser> oh?
<dreaming> makes taskbars disappear lol
<maduser> you don't have a teme manager
<maduser> when you download compiz you also have to install emerald
<hydrogen> compiz is really not worth the effort
<maduser> if you don't there will be no taskbar
<maduser> it makes your computer look cool
<maduser> brag to all your firends who use windows
<neville__> I have Compiz running fine =/
<neville__> Didn't need any effort
<maduser> same here
<Xcell> I queried myself...no one showed up.
<maduser> are you registered?
<Xcell> j/k
<maduser> ?
<sub[t]rnl> Xcell: hehe
<Xcell> registered nut.
<maduser> double click yorself
<maduser> double click yourself
<Xcell> it hurts
<maduser> same here
<maduser> hehe
<maduser> god i'm tired
<Xcell> sleeeeepy.
<maduser> sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy
<Xcell> u r sleeeeepy.
<maduser> i am sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy
<Xcell> snorz
<maduser> yeah
<Xcell> stop Yawning.
<maduser> that helps
<maduser> hmmm?
<maduser> my computer is all messes up
<Xcell> enjoy.
<maduser> what?
<Xcell> lol
<maduser> did you............
<maduser> nah
<Xcell> ya
<maduser> oh
<maduser> this certanly is a problem
<Xcell> what
<maduser> I think my compter is trying to put me in a siezure
<Xcell> how
<maduser> every thing is flashing
<Xcell> refresh rate screwed up
<maduser> wow its like a light show
<Xcell> ?
<maduser> now my compter is all pink
<sub[t]rnl> theres a fix in the repo's
<Xcell> u smoke 2 mutch
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get --purge remove acid
<maduser> its so...............femimine
<sub[t]rnl> +1 bad joke
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<Xcell> lol
<maduser> my computers colors are all messed up
<maduser> lets see...
<Xcell> suso remove maduser./
<Xcell> sudo\
<maduser> ?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i transfer music to a phillips mp3 players
<Xcell> install 2 paper cups ans some wire.
<Xcell> and
<maduser> lets try a refrese desktop
<maduser> lets try a refresh desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> shut up meany
<Xcell> j/k
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: its not getting recognized?
<sub[t]rnl> when you just, plug it up
<Jay-Oh-En> hold on ill tell you
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: open amarok, then plug it in--it should be recognized
<maduser> the only mp3 player i have ever seen instantly work is a Rollei
<sub[t]rnl> cause its the only one you have
<sub[t]rnl> zing!
<Xcell> lol
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<maduser> no I have 7
<sub[t]rnl> wowsa
<maduser> kubuntu treats it like a removeable flash drive
<maduser> simiple to usr
<Xcell> wow
<maduser> simiple to use
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, thats hal and d-bus hard at work
<maduser> yeah
<bazhang> all my mp3 players have been recognized--haven't tried the zune though :}
<sub[t]rnl> zune.. isn't that a cell phone/mp3 player?
<sub[t]rnl> type dealio.  Thought I saw it advertised on tv
<sub[t]rnl> maybe i'm way off
<maduser> i don't think so
<bazhang> zune is the ms ipod-killer heh
<maduser> the juke is
<northpunk> anyone know hot to get the compiz to work on kubuntu 7.10?  i finally got the updates to get my nvida drivers to work.. but the commands for compiz don't work.  pm me
<sub[t]rnl> what commands you using?
<Jay-Oh-En> no it doesnt
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: odd, does lsusb show anything?
<maduser> compiz --relace?
<northpunk> well i am trying to use what ever they have in the control panel to activate.. like ctr alt down.. but nothing happens
<northpunk> done that
<northpunk> i spent the last 5 hours going through tutorials.. and every fix that seems to work for someone
<maduser> did you install the settings manager?
<northpunk> and compiz-kde that doesn't install itself automatically. had to manually install that
<northpunk> even restarted X many a time
<maduser> kde?
<sub[t]rnl> thats not really needed
<sub[t]rnl> does ccsm bring up anything
<maduser> the kde window manager?
<northpunk> i am using kubuntu.. it uses the kmenu
<northpunk> yeah it brings up the sttings control panel with scope, cube and everything
<maduser> do you use emerald?
<northpunk> but the commands that they state in the settings.. don't do anything
<northpunk> have emerald instaleld but it does nothing more then change my themes
<sub[t]rnl> thats all emerald is, a decorator
<sub[t]rnl> just like compiz-kde
<maduser> I was wondering if he had the problem of no taskbar
<northpunk> ok well how do i get the cube, shimmer, add etc to work?
<sub[t]rnl> is ps ax|grep compiz showing you its running?
<sub[t]rnl> is "ps ax|grep compiz" showing you its running?
<sub[t]rnl> trying not to confuse
<northpunk> my nvidia works at it is supposed to... but when i was in gnome and did the whole desktop effects thing.. it always told me it couldn't activate
<northpunk> grep compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> run that command
<sub[t]rnl> ps ax|grep compiz
<northpunk> 14206 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep compiz
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, you havn't started it
<northpunk> how do i?
<sub[t]rnl> do what maduser said
<sub[t]rnl> compiz --replace
<northpunk> i have done that many times.. hold on
<maduser> does the screen turn black?
<northpunk> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<northpunk> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0110 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<northpunk> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<northpunk> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<northpunk> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<northpunk> Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
<northpunk> Checking for nVidia: present.
<northpunk> Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<northpunk> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<northpunk> metacity?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<maduser> isn't that a window theme?
<sub[t]rnl> gnome
<maduser> ah
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald
<northpunk> and no it didn't go black
<northpunk> emerald is already the newest version
<maduser> so it does not work
<maduser> do you have it set as emerald as the window manager?
<northpunk> how do i do/check that?
<maduser> settings manager
<sub[t]rnl> or run emerald --replace
<northpunk> "system settings"?
<maduser> no
<maduser> settings
<path_> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<path_> Im still getting that message error
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: how do i get it to work
<maduser> avanced desktop effects
<path_> what can I do ?
<northpunk> emerald --replace is just sitting there with no text or anything
<northpunk> now my terminal isn't doing a thing
<bazhang> northpunk: alt-f2 then emerald --replace
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> wait northpunk, you were doing everything in the terminal?
<maduser> not the run command?
<northpunk> gtk warning ** cannot open display
<sub[t]rnl> first off, compiz isn't starting
<sub[t]rnl> so no need to run emerald
<northpunk> so do compiz there too
<northpunk> ?
<sub[t]rnl> you don't have your video card driver setup
<sub[t]rnl> <northpunk> Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<northpunk> samething about metacity not found
<northpunk> my nvidia is finally set up and working
<sub[t]rnl> well, compiz was made for gnome, so its trying to load the window manager (default in gnome is metacity)
<northpunk> i even get the 3d logo when i start kubuntu now
<sub[t]rnl> because compiz is failing to start
<maduser> ug his compiz thinks he has ubuntu
<maduser> got to change that
<northpunk> yeah i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop still didn't work at all
<northpunk> so i removed it again
<sub[t]rnl> heh...
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<sub[t]rnl> pay attention to the errors that its giving you
<northpunk> i started with ubuntu server.. no desktop
<northpunk> installed ubuntu desktop.. never worked
<northpunk> then i installed kubuntu because it lokos and runs better.. and runs povray hwo i want it too
<maduser> it has nothing to do with the desktop
<northpunk> so i should spend another hour waiting for ubuntu desktop to install again?
<maduser> no
<northpunk> i mean gnome
<maduser> you got to change the settings so compiz uses emerald
<sub[t]rnl> compiz wont start
<northpunk> but everyone is telling me why this isn't working or why that isn't working.. no one has told me how to change that setting
<maduser> wait
<northpunk> it is all about finding what error messages i geet
<maduser> are you like new to linux?
<neo> guys when I use dcd to play cd the volume remains very low even with full cd volume in KMix
<neo> Why?
<northpunk> final told xp to screw off because the bugs were to much
<sub[t]rnl> neo: try alsamixer
<sub[t]rnl> northpunk: you need xgl, compiz isn't loading because of your video card
<maduser> yeah
<neo> same results with alsamixer too
<northpunk> xserverl-xgl?
<neo> Is it my soundcard?
<sub[t]rnl> are you using kde or gnome?
<northpunk> kde
<neo> kde
<northpunk> i have installed and removed gnome so many times trying the different patches and things
<sub[t]rnl> northpunk: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl. then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (or alt + ctrl + backspace)
<sub[t]rnl> then run compiz --replace
<northpunk> and i know i can switch between the 2.. but gnome cluttered up my kstart with to many links
<maduser> installing gonome won't do anything
<dreaming> that xserver seems to have done the trick for me as well
<northpunk> ok well xgl is installing still
<dreaming> cheers
<northpunk> brb
<dreaming> im brand brand new to linux :D
<sub[t]rnl> dreaming: welcome aboard
<maduser> ah
<sub[t]rnl> neo: do you have volume issues with other apps? or just dcd
<Xcell> dreaming: sudo apt-get remive./bill gates.
<neo> judt dcd, others are fine
<Xcell> no donnt
<sub[t]rnl> neo: check the man pages, i havn't used it, i use mpg123 for console based players
<neo> ok thanks
<maduser> vlc
<Xcell> sub[t]rnl: Does that work well?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, i dig it
<Xcell> Ill try that.
<sub[t]rnl> well, used too before linux desktops got so damn purdy
<sub[t]rnl> now i've abandoned my anti-xwindow ways
<maduser> before x?
<sub[t]rnl> i started using linux in 96, we had x
<maduser> ah
<maduser> but it was really primitive?
<Xcell> I had 12 mhz in 96.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> still better than windows at the time though
<sub[t]rnl> Xcell: lol
<Xcell> he he
<Xcell> 286
<maduser> 95 was when windows was still....
<maduser> usable?
<sub[t]rnl> i drink too much, i have trouble remembering this morning
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<Xcell> lol
<maduser> thats bad
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<Xcell> hiccup!
<maduser> blackout
<sub[t]rnl> whats worse is when I have an external hard-drive filled with 5 years worth of logs
<sub[t]rnl> cause my memory is so bad
 * sub[t]rnl pops a top
<Xcell> lol  5 yrs of logs
 * maduser waits til he can drink
<sub[t]rnl> when you start having to grep your ~/.bash_history, you know its getting bad
<Xcell> sips tennesse 190 proof.
<maduser> are you trying to kill yourself?
<northpunk> my desktop started to load and then... goes white with nothing but a curser in front of it... restarted a few times but i couldn't get it working normal again with out removing xserver-xgl
<purpleposeidon> sub[t]rnl: It can't be too bad.... you still know know about ~.bash_history , right?
<sub[t]rnl> +1 purpleposeidon
<northpunk> when i ran the ps grep thing from alt f2.. i got a few lins of numbers
<northpunk> but like i siad... my desktop screen would go straight white when i tried to log on
<northpunk> or after it loaded rather
<sub[t]rnl> you running gutsy?
<sub[t]rnl> this sounds like an old mesalib bug
<maduser> the curcial question
<northpunk> so more input would be greatly appreciated
<sub[t]rnl> you first
<sub[t]rnl> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<northpunk> kubuntu gutsy gibbon
<northpunk> so 7.10
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> not sure broseph
<sub[t]rnl> i've never had a problem installing on nvidia cards
<sub[t]rnl> ati is another story
<sub[t]rnl> lspci |grep VGA
<sub[t]rnl> says what?
<maduser> i use ati ad had no problems
<northpunk> my bigest problem WAS getting my invidia driver to install
<northpunk> but compiz website has a GREAT tuturial on installing nvidia, radiun, or intel
<sub[t]rnl> maduser: you using the current driver they put out?
<northpunk> NOTHING on using kde
<sub[t]rnl> compiz wasn't made for kde
<northpunk> but you guys are telling me that i can get this to run on kde when i said i should just try installing gnome again..
<northpunk> no one is telling me how to get emerald to work insead as was suggested
<northpunk> was suggested.. but not assisted
<sub[t]rnl> emerald is a window decorator for compiz
<northpunk> that has been stated as well
<sub[t]rnl> ok, thats i'm not telling you how to get emerald to work
<sub[t]rnl> thats why
<sub[t]rnl> need compiz to work before we worry about window decorations
<northpunk> but someone says compiz won't work with kubuntu
<maduser> but doesn't his problem include the matacty themes?
<sub[t]rnl> no one said that
<maduser> ah
<northpunk> and they also said i don't have to use gnome
<northpunk> so i am hearing 2 things neither help
<northpunk> i should try vista :S
<maduser> I the past if i had a problem i would google it
<maduser> I never had to use the chat room for help
<northpunk> i have been using google, ubuntuforums, kubuntuforums, and msn messanger for the last 6 hours now
<northpunk> not one tetorial has helped
<northpunk> wow my head hurts
<eltoro> northpunk : it worked for me but it slowed down my laptop, whick runned compiz and emerald well on ubuntu
<maduser> you know you don't have to use compiz
<maduser> its just eyecandy
<eltoro> i uninstalled it
<maduser> cool
<eltoro> yeah but it's much fun show it to your frinds who use vista
<eltoro> hehe
<maduser> thats the only reason i have it
<eltoro> they're like whick windows is it
<eltoro> haha
<maduser> are there things to wory about if you update your video card?
<eltoro> im not a really advanced user but i dont you'd have probs
<eltoro> try to google the name of your card with kubuntu problems bla bla if you dont find anything go ahead
<maduser> like form a really old ati to a new ati card]
<n1ghtm4r3_> test
<n1ghtm4r3_> anyone still on lol?
<gadren_> uh, hi
<sub[t]rnl> yo
<eltoro> maduser like i said google it if people had problems
<eltoro> you'll see it
<eltoro> yo
<n1ghtm4r3_> whee ..
<n1ghtm4r3_> tought my conection was dieying on me again
<eltoro> no there's not a lot of activity here at 3am et
<eltoro> haha
<posingaspopular> yea im here
<posingaspopular> not really paying attention though
<n1ghtm4r3_> OMG
<n1ghtm4r3_> peoples are alive!
<n1ghtm4r3_> !afk
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<n1ghtm4r3_> cool
<posingaspopular> n1ghtm4r3_: that's why there are offtopic chans
<n1ghtm4r3_> posingaspopular: yah but im a newbee to IRC's too .. im usualy a IM user
<posingaspopular> ah yea i was new to IRC a year ago
<posingaspopular> now i have irc, IM, gmail chat open..
<hatter> what is the name of the low latency kernel for use with audio ?
<n1ghtm4r3_> hatter: uh?
<n1ghtm4r3_> hatter: i have no idea what your asking .. you want a good program to listen to music?
<n1ghtm4r3_> mh anyone know what is the X Window ?
<hatter> n1ghtm4r3_, to run rosegarden a low latency kernel is needed
<n1ghtm4r3_> hatter: what is rosegarden (dont mind me , im a Kubnoobto)
<hatter> n1ghtm4r3_, rosegarden is a midi sequencing program
<n1ghtm4r3_> hatter: Oooooh then maybe you should consider Ubuntu Studios
<hatter> n1ghtm4r3_, yep, thats it, i just installed it , the kernel related is 1.6.22-14-rt
<hatter> '2.6.22-14-rt'
<hatter> time to reboot, hope it worked :)
<arrrghhh> hey all
<arrrghhh> so i have this interesting problem on reboot... alsamixer's master volume always goes way low, and i have to turn it up every time the computer is restarted.  is there any way to have it save the master voluem?
<vzduch> arrrghhh: sudo alsactl store
<arrrghhh> vzduch: ok i'm going to reboot...
<arrrghhh> vzduch: that didn't work...
<arrrghhh> i didn't have this issue in xfce.
<mikkael> i want prevent a specific package from updating. i can do this in synaptic, but how does adept_updater know that it shouldnt update that package ?
<arrrghhh> i don't know if you can with adept...
<Kite_DH> i need sum help here... how can i upgrade to 7.10
<Kite_DH> i got feisty rightnow
<arrrghhh> fire up a terminal
<Kite_DH> running
<arrrghhh> sudo update-manager -d
<arrrghhh> woah... it's offering me hardy already?  i didn't realize i had THOSE repos on... sheesh
<mikkael> adept is a front end for aptitude, right ?
<arrrghhh> either that or apt-get... i don't remember
<arrrghhh> it's a gui for APT
<arrrghhh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adept_Package_Manager
<mikkael> so it should be possible to keep a specific version?
<mikkael> via terminal ..
<arrrghhh> sure?  i dunno.
<Kite_DH> arrrghhh: it says some packagerepos are deaktivated
<Kite_DH> is that a problem??
<arrrghhh> no
<arrrghhh> you can reactivate after the dist-upgrade
<mikkael> from apt-get manpage: --no-upgrade: Do not upgrade packages; When used in conjunction with install, no-upgrade will prevent packages on the command line from being upgraded if they are already installed. so "sudo apt-get install --no-upgrade openarena-data" would do this job ?
<arrrghhh> i'd say so
<arrrghhh> try it
<Kite_DH> Canonical Ltd. no longer provides support for the following software packages. You can still get support from the community.
<Kite_DH> it says
<Kite_DH> arrrghhh: you mean, if the upgrade is done, i should just update my packages?
<mikkael> maybe some packages moved from main to universe or whatever
<Kite_DH> oh, well...
<mikkael> universe and multiverse are not officially supported
<Kite_DH> after the upgrade is done, i have to run "dist-upgrade" right?
<mikkael> as far as i know
<arrrghhh> uh i don't think that's necessary
<arrrghhh> update-manager -d is the same thing
<Kite_DH> oh, aight
<Kite_DH> never used the update-manager
<arrrghhh> sorry, i'm used to xfce
<Kite_DH> it downloads the upgrade now
<arrrghhh> i forgot the apt-get way...
<arrrghhh> yea the update-manager way is the easiest imo
<Kite_DH> 1343 packages
<Kite_DH> nice
<arrrghhh> yea if you had done "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it would've done the same thing.  oops.
<Kite_DH> lul
<Kite_DH> :)
<arrrghhh> gotta love linux, they give you 143 ways to skin a cat
<Kite_DH> :o?
<mikkael> dist-upgrade isnt the same as update-manager -d ?!
<mikkael> well dist-upgrade leaves me on gutsy..
<Kite_DH> :O
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> well maybe not.
<arrrghhh> i dunno, but i'm positive update-manager -d gets the job done
<mikkael> i always update with dist-upgrade
<arrrghhh> is it not Kite_DH?
<Kite_DH> does its job
<mikkael> dist-upgrade will update everything, even if things have to be removed
<Kite_DH> 1 hour to go :(
<mikkael> safe-upgrade will not remove anything
<arrrghhh> at least you're not doing this on dialup
<Kite_DH> are you doing this on dialup?
<mikkael> but to get to another version 7.04-7.10 or higher, dist-upgrade wont do that
<arrrghhh> me?  heck no
<arrrghhh> just sayin lol
<Kite_DH> heh
<mikkael> update-manager isnt installed on my system, is this gnome ?
<arrrghhh> i'm on kubuntu
<arrrghhh> kde
<Kite_DH> me too
<mikkael> hehe maybe i should reinstall kubuntu-desktop :P
<arrrghhh> the original install on this system was xubuntu, but i put kubuntu on it since.
<mikkael> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates
<arrrghhh> it's possible it came w/xfce...
<mikkael> thats it
<arrrghhh> never had gnome on here
<mikkael> xubuntu has a lot gnome
<arrrghhh> well i don't know how Kite_DH got it
<arrrghhh> yea that's true
<Kite_DH> i moved from windoze to kubuntu edgy
<Kite_DH> long long time ago
<Kite_DH> lol
<arrrghhh> did you ever have gnome?
<Kite_DH> not installed, i checked ubuntu 7.04 out tho...via live-cd
<arrrghhh> hrm
<mikkael> gtk apps integrate good with kde imo :) but i dont like the file saving/opening dialogs :P
<Kite_DH> it was nice, but i love KDE
<arrrghhh> i dunno
<arrrghhh> yea i prefer kde from the 3 big ones
<mikkael> for a good look try: sudo aptitude install kde-style-qtcurve gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<ingo_> Hi there - does anybody know how to install a KDE theme *.kth onto a remote Kubuntu box to which I only have command line access?
<Chadwick|359> Hey there everybody. The buttons along the bottom of my ktorrent window seem to have disappeared, and I can't seem to find anything in shortcuts or the options menus that will bring them back, anybody have any hints?
<mikkael> they come from the module that gives you informations, is this loaded ?
<Chadwick|359> Huh, I didn't unload it, how the heck did that happen? Thanks, mikkael.
<spawn57> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<administrator> hello
<rafal> hi
<lg188> hello , wlorlf
<lg188> world*
<lg188> howto install auda city
<lg188> not command ...
<sigma> i finally found a decent video encoder. try kvideoencoder. its seems 2b da only one that works properly
<sigma> are the kubuntu tutorial lessons for beginners?
<pastulio> im swapping my old agp tnt riva graphics card for a gf5700 on my kubuntu box, will it just work without any trouble or will i have to do anything special first?
<sigma> will a 250gb seagate sata drive work fine on kubuntu 7.10 as a secondary hard drive?
<sigma> my primary hdd is currently a 80gb seagate sata drive
<sigma> anyone there?
<plodder> sigma: why shouldn't it?
<intrepidlytrite> hey, I've got a webcam question...anyone here?
<Linux_Galore> intrepidlytrite: in what way ?
<Linux_Galore> wonder why people ask about sata when its just a variant of the normal ide standard
<intrepidlytrite> linux_galore, I've got a webcam installed, drivers are loaded, apps recognize it, but I still get black screens only...any idea?
<Linux_Galore> intrepidlytrite: nope
<intrepidlytrite> linux_galore ok, thanks
<Linux_Galore> webcam howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<intrepidlytrite> yes, had a look there too
<Linux_Galore> intrepidlytrite: some times I find loging out and back in (not a reboot) can make usb devices work better
<intrepidlytrite> linux_galore yes, well, I've tried that....do you think it could be a graphics driver issue?
<sigma> how do i use firewall builder? everything is greyed out
<kiiz> pls where can i find libdvdcss2 needed to play dvds
<sigma> kiiz: its in the medibuntu repository
<kiiz> is it in the main,restricted ,multiverse or universe directory
<kiiz> sigma: is it in the main,restricted ,multiverse or universe directory
<kiiz> sigma: thanks i found it
<kiiz> how can i play mp3 in kubuntu.transcoding my collection to .ogg is an overkill
<pag> kiiz, install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Migs-se> hello
<Migs-se> about-to-be-new-user-of-Kubuntu here :)
<tuxwulf> What's more, not all portable MP3 playeers support oggs
<Migs-se> I'm just preparing my PC for it. But in the meantime, I want to get a bit informed. :)
<pag> Migs-se, sure. Just ask your question(s) :-)
<Migs-se> I've heard that the Linux Media Center is based on Kununtu. If I install Kubuntu 7.04, am I able to download the media ceter specific componets?
<Migs-se> *center
<Migs-se> *Kubuntu
<Migs-se> man, my typo's are nasty
<Migs-se> Basically, I just want a non-resource hungry OS to run a media center on to play videos on the hard drive/cd-dvd or stream off the network from a Windows-Based PC.
<pag> Migs-se, I'm not sure, but it might be possible, if it's in the repositories
<Migs-se> I see
<Migs-se> a friend mentioned it uses MythTV for the Media Center aspect
<Migs-se> well, I'll find out when I start installing it in about 5 minutes
<Migs-se> busy making an image of the hard drive before I start.
<pag> Migs-se, at least MythTV is in the repo's... so even if you will not be able to install Media Centre in other way, it still should be manually configurable somehow..
<Migs-se> Actually, I'm glad there are people around here today. :)
<Migs-se> I see
<Migs-se> do you know how large is the download for MythTV?
<pag> Migs-se, on my system it says "After unpacking 155MB of additional disk space will be used." but the result may vary a bit in both direcions
<kiiz> pag: did't find it in medibuntu repo
<pag> kiiz, it's in multiverse
<pag> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<Migs-se> Hmm
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<Migs-se> guess I'll only find out when I start Kubuntu then
<Migs-se> thanks anyway pag
<Migs-se> busy starting up Kubuntu now
<Migs-se> Hmmm
<pag> Migs-se, good luck :)
<Migs-se> looks like Kubuntu Install is not TV Friendly
<Migs-se> getting bad picture of blues and purples
<Migs-se> guess I have to hook up a monitor
<Migs-se> by the way
<Migs-se> is Kubuntu Ati friendly now?
<Migs-se> I remember with the older linux distros I used, I could't use an ati card
<pag> Migs-se, sure it is - Ati just isn't Linux friedly yet ;P
<Migs-se> Hmmm
<Migs-se> then I may have a problem with TV Out then
<Migs-se> how about Nvidia? I have a 5200 that is't being used
<pag> Migs-se, nvidia works great as far as I know :)  (I don't have experience with TV-out though..)
<Migs-se> Ah, we have a visual
<Migs-se> looks like Kubuntu needs a monitor for installation, heh
<Migs-se> I'll try the Nvidia if the Ati fails
<Migs-se> righty, this is where I need some real help, heh
<Migs-se> I'm at the partition disk space now
<Migs-se> I'm thinking of using it all, but can it still be read on a Windows-Based PC?
<Kite_DH> Migs-se: yes
<Migs-se> so use the guided-use entire space option or guided-use the largest continuous free space?
<Migs-se> don't want to make separate partitions, so I rather use all of the free space.
<Migs-se> it will be just 1 oS.
<kiiz> pag: under what dir is it in.it is not in the x,libx dir
<stdin> kiiz: it's a package you install with adept
<pag> kiiz, dir? just open konsole, and type "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg "
<pag> kiiz, ..or use Adept, if you prefer graphical way
<kiiz> i dont have an internet connection!
<Migs-se> really?
<Migs-se> how are you able to communicate here then?
<pag> kiiz, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libxine1-ffmpeg <- you can download all the needed packages from here..
<kiiz> i am in an internet cafe'. far far from home
<Migs-se> and Kubuntu is now formatting my drives
<Migs-se> *prays for good luck*
<Norgur> stop praying
<Norgur> this never helped for me :P
<Migs-se> LOL!
<Eicca> Is there any playstation emulators for kubuntu?
<Migs-se> just curious, but where are you based pag?
<Norgur> Eicca, jes there is
<Migs-se> Eicca: Ah! thanks for reminding me
<Norgur> in repos: pcsx
<pag> Migs-se, you mean, which country am I from? I currently live in Finland..
<Migs-se> yep, was refering to country.
<Migs-se> I Hail from South Africa though
<Norgur> ^^
<Norgur> <---Germany :P
<Migs-se> you poor bastards, heh
<Migs-se> I despise the cold
<Norgur> well
<Norgur> isnt cold at all
<Norgur> 15 Degrees Celsius ;)
<Migs-se> thats cold, heh
<Migs-se> snow is over-rated
<Norgur> i never mind
<Norgur> no^^
<Migs-se> currently 21 degrees celcious over here
<Norgur> exactly noone rates this very high at all
 * oliver3 stares at Dolphin in Kubuntu
<kiiz> pag: do i also have to download links with red bottons
<oliver3> I thought Dolphin wasn't going to be the file manager until KDE4?
<pag> !dolphin | oliver3
<ubotu> oliver3: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<oliver3> <_<
<oliver3> But why? xD
<pag> kiiz, I'm not sure if default installation has them already... but it might be a good idea to download them just to be sure
<llutz> oliver3: users wished
<oliver3> Fair enough.
<oliver3> I've just noticed, in Dolphin, on the right there is a little menu.
<oliver3> It's there twice.
<oliver3> O.o
<oliver3> I think I'll stick with Ubuntu as my main OS for now.
<oliver3> Can't be doing will silly bugs like that. >_>
 * oliver3 sticks his nose up pompously.
<oliver3> :P
<Linux_Galore> oliver3: dolphin is not finished and I was surprised they set it as the default, I just swap it back to konqueror
<Linux_Galore> if you really want to have fun try getting a network scanner working in kubuntu, I gave up and wrote my own program
<oliver3> xD
<oliver3> Oh my :x
<Migs-se> Okay, another question :)
<Migs-se> what is the difference between Ati Radeon(fbdev) - Ati Radeon(fglrx) and Ati Radeon(vesa)?
<Migs-se> I'm using a Ati Radeon 9250 AGP
<Migs-se> there is one that simply says Ati Radeon though
<ricanelite> okay, currently right now im using the Gnome desktop, Is it possible that I could have Gnome and Kubuntu because im curious in trying out the KDE Desktop. But I do NOT want to messup my Gnome desktop and its files. Is it possible? If so what is the best way I getting it installing and running?
<pag> Migs-se, fbdec is an open ati driver iirc, vesa is generic driver and fglrx is closed-source ati driver.
<oliver3> Migs-se, fglrx is the official driver, but I think it's proprietary. vesa is a generic driver and fbdev I'm not sure about.
<oliver3> ricanelite, install kubuntu-desktop
<pag> ricanelite, install kubuntu-desktop and use it with another user - it shouldn't affect your user settings at all that way (iirc it won't affect them even if you run with the same user, but if you want to be 120% sure..:)
<Migs-se> hmmm, so which driver do you guys recommend I use?
<Migs-se> or try each one until I get tv-out? heh
<oliver3> Migs-se, if fglrx wasn't proprietary I would recommend that.
<oliver3> But seeing as it is, I can't do that.
<ricanelite> i type it on the terminal? and can I use Compiz-Fusion as well with Kubuntu?
<pag> Migs-se, start with open one, and the proceed to proprietary... vesa isn't the best option for sure..
<Migs-se> okay, thanks
<pag> ricanelite, you can use synaptic to install packages if you want
<ricanelite> what do I search for kubuntu-deskto
<ricanelite> kubuntu-desktop
<pag> ricanelite, yup.
<ricanelite> what is the latest version? 1.59?
<ricanelite> i have gusty
<pag> ricanelite, nevermind those version-numbers.
<tuxwulf> What are the main advantages of Gutsy over Feisty...?
<ricanelite> so thats it?
<oliver3> tuxwulf, gusty is newer and has 3D stuff out of the box. It also has a fast user switching feature and numerous other things.
<tuxwulf> oliver3: ...oooowwkay... thanks!
<oliver3> oh sorry tuxwulf I was talking about Ubuntu.
<oliver3> Forgot which channel I'm in for a moment...
<tryton> czesc
<Migs-se> Okay, this looks bad
<Migs-se> mabey I broke Kubuntu already? heh
<Migs-se> I restarted the machine with the new video settings and Kubuntu is not loading
<matttis> how do I submit a bug report for the kde panel ? Whats the name of this program ?
<pag> Migs-se, Kubuntu, or a graphical mode?
<Migs-se> I getthe Kubuntu logo at startup, but then it disappears. now I nothing
<pag> matttis, 'kicker'
<Migs-se> *Now i have nothing
<lascar> if one has a machine with Core Duo processor(s), could he use the AMD64 images to install Kubuntu?
<pag> Migs-se, ctrl+alt+F1 should get you to the command line
<Migs-se> at command line now
<pag> lascar, yes, he could, but I still think, taht 32bit would be easier..
<Migs-se> what do I do now?
<lascar> pag: how so?
<pag> Migs-se, " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " will get you the configuration dialog, in which you can choose a different driver
<oliver3> Migs-se, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xoth
<dreaming> migs-se: does it drop you at a prompt?
<oliver3> Migs-se, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg *
<oliver3> Migs-se, without the *
<niko__> hi to all
<oliver3> Hi to niko__
<niko__> where is the konversation config file?
<oliver3> :)
<Migs-se> at the moment, it's trying to login
<dreaming> I had a similar problem and fixed it with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<niko__> i wanna to backup it
<pag> lascar, well.. ie. Flash is (or at least was) far easier to install in 32bit system.. same goes for Skype.
<pag> niko__, ~./kde/share/config/konversationrc  iirc :)
<Migs-se> when I type the password, I don't see what is being typed until I press enter. then I can see what is being typed
<lascar> (i'm a heavy Skype user...)
<dreaming> the automatic nvidia drivers dont like me
<Migs-se> but it kickes me out saying its incorrect
<niko__> thnx
<lascar> pag: but difficult is not synonymous with impossible.  Surely there are ways around it?
<madprobe> hi! at boot time when screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes and display only comes back just before KDM shows up. Someone please tell me the solution for this
<dreaming> thats pretty normal migs, its to stop people guessing how many characters are in your password
<madprobe> hi! at boot time the* screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes and display only comes back just before KDM shows up. Someone please tell me the solution for this
<dreaming> you can still type
<pag> Migs-se, just type your user password - passwd not supposed to be seen
<oliver3> Migs-se, that's normal, except kicking you out.
<Migs-se> I got it now
<dreaming> :)
<Migs-se> it does't show you the password as you type it
<Migs-se> weirdness
<Migs-se> anyway
<dreaming> it makes sense if you think about it :-)
<pag> lascar, yes.. you *could* install 32bit libs on your 64bit system, the do a littel command-line magic and so on.. it *can* be done, but it can get messy
<Migs-se> going to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now
<dreaming> i hate compiz
<madprobe> would someone please help me in my problem?
<pag> lascar, there are instructions on the forums for that
<lascar> pag: i'll keep that in mind.  Know any good wardriving apps?
<Dragnslcr> lascar- yeah, there are ways to get everything working on a 64-bit install, but unless you have more than 4 GB of memory, you probably won't notice any performance increase with a 64-bit install anyway
<lascar> ah.
<niko__> so
<madprobe> At boot time the* screen goes blank for 1-2 minutes and display only comes back just before KDM shows up. Someone please tell me the solution for this
<niko__> if i do an new installation on an other pc...
<pag> madprobe, but KDM shows up just fine and everything works after?
<niko__> this config make two konverstion same configured?
<niko__> (i'm italian, forgive my english)
<madprobe> pag: oh, i was beginning to think that may be there is some prob in my pidgin and noone can see my msg. coz chatting in pidgin first time
<Migs-se> righty
<Migs-se> it asked me to give a name for the video card, which I did
<pag> niko__, it should, yes
<niko__> okiz
<niko__> i try
<Migs-se> and now, its talking about people that have multiple video cards, which I don't have
<niko__> thnx a lot and enjoy yuor time!
<Migs-se> there is a OK section, but pressing enter does nothing
<Migs-se> what now?
<madprobe> pag: yes, display comes back just b4 KDM was going to come, first thing to see after booting from grub is the mouse cursor as a circle, display goes blank in between for 1-2 mins
<pag> Migs-se, use space instead of enter
<Migs-se> space does nothing either
<matttis> KDE-Bugreporting: Are the backtrace data of interest for the bug report ?
<pag> Migs-se, which step exactly?
<Migs-se> sorry if I seem like an idiot, but this is totally new to me
<Migs-se> third step I think?
<Migs-se> first was select chipset of video card, second was name the video card (type it in) and now I'm in the third step
<Migs-se> where it mentions about people that use multiple video cards to type in the busID address
<pag> madprobe, if I understood you right, you could just disable splash from boot-options
<madprobe> after grub menu, the next thing i see is KDM screen, screen goes complete blank in between for a long time of abt 1-2 mins. i dont know the reason for such a long time too as screen is blank during that time
<Migs-se> guess I have to re-install Kubuntu, heh
<madprobe> pag: i've disabled the quite option from menu.lst, but havnt removed splash
<madprobe> removing quite didnt helped
<lascar> !war driving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about war driving - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: just leave that field blank
<madprobe> pag: i will reboot after removing splash option. then i will be back again. thanks for the ray of hope
<pag> Migs-se, hmm.. strange - I can't recall having such step myself
<Migs-se> there is no place to type it in though nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: thats ok... just skip that step.
<Migs-se> only option is the OK
<nosrednaekim> press ok
<Migs-se> but pressing enter or space does nothing
<nosrednaekim> press tab once
<nosrednaekim> and then hit space
<Migs-se> that did the trick, heh
<Migs-se> now it's asking for the Video Cards Bus identifier. which is already filled in.
<Migs-se> which is PCI:1:0:0
<Migs-se> press enter to continue?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Migs-se> righty
<nosrednaekim> anything you don't have a clue about, just continue
<Migs-se> now it's asking for the amount of memory to be used by the video card in kilobytes
<Migs-se> type ina figure or leave it blank?
<nosrednaekim> leave it blank
<Migs-se> Use Kernal Framebuffer Device Interface? options are Yes or No.
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Migs-se> thanks for taking me step-by-step in this by the way
<nosrednaekim> yeah, this is one baffling dialog... I think thre is a way to cut out the uneccesary steps..but Iforget how.
<Migs-se> okay, went through the entire dialoge now
<pag> nosrednaekim, you mean -phigh option?
<Migs-se> and it's back to the dos prompt
<Migs-se> restart the PC>
<Migs-se> restart the PC?
<nosrednaekim> pag: ah.... yes
<madprobe> pag: removing splash option did its job
<madprobe> pag: thanks dude
<pag> madprobe, np :)
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ok, no, run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<pag> Migs-se, command  ' startx '  hsould do the job
<nosrednaekim> pag: starting up kdm is reccomended because it provides for a clean log out and shut-down
<Migs-se> and I'm back to graphical Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> without more command-line sorcery :D
<madprobe> i'm unable to do everything from my keyboard, coz tab doesnt stops on list controls. i've to always use my mouse to select option from some list control. is there some problem in my theme or window style? i am using default theme and window style.
<pag> madprobe, you could also remove splash from def-options - that way grub won't add it to every new kernel.
<pag> nosrednaekim, oh, ok :-)
<lascar> thanx again
<Migs-se> how do I shutdown Kubuntu? I see no option to do so. Just log off, which takes you back to the command prompt.
<madprobe> pag: where are the def-options defined?
<StevenR> madprobe: poweroff ?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: "sudo shutdown -r now"
<nosrednaekim> that will probably reboot
<pag> madprobe, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: did X work?
<Migs-se> it restarted
<Migs-se> but I switched off the machine when it restarted
<pag> madprobe, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst  and there look for the line that says osmething like "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<Migs-se> wanted to plug in my TV to see if it works
<Migs-se> and it does't. nasty
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ok.
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: oh.. it'll probably works with some work :D
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Migs-se> back to the monitor then
<Migs-se> and try a different driver
<ciacon> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Migs-se> I plan to only use a TV by the way. not have dual head
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ah....well, what are you using? s-video?
<Migs-se> wow
<Migs-se> Kubuntu is broken. again
<Migs-se> getting no visual on the monitor after Kubuntu loading screen is gone
<Migs-se> monitor reports no input from the PC
<Migs-se> re-install Kubuntu? heh
<Migs-se> nosrednaekim: RCA
<Migs-se> so, for now, I'll re-install Kubuntu
<Migs-se> mabey I'll have better luck with a Nvidia card?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: nah... don't reinstall, go to "ctrl+alt+f1"
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: what graphics card are you using?
<Migs-se> bacl to the command prompt
<Migs-se> using a Ati Radeon 9250
<Migs-se> the 128mb AGP model
<Migs-se> the Nvidia I have is a Geforce 5200 128mb AGP
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: tv-out will only work on that card with the officail ATI driver. and lol, not sure that the official driver even supports that card any more.
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: I definately go with the nvidia.
<Migs-se> Okay, will try Nvidia then
<jussi01> Migs-se: I have exactly that ati!
<jussi01> works perfectly
<jussi01> stupid netsplits... sigh
<Migs-se> so, what do I do now at the dos prompt?
<Migs-se> shut it down and pop on the nvidia or continue using the ati?
<Migs-se> jussi01, I'm trying to get TV-Out in Kubuntu with the card
<Migs-se> did you get yours working in tv-out?
<jussi01> Migs-se: ahh... that nasty one. I have never got it to work
<Migs-se> I see
<jordinateur> I've an error while I tried to launch nvidia.run : NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<Migs-se> then I'll pop in the Nvidia then
<jordinateur> what does it means ?
<jussi01> Migs-se: I would reccomend that
<Migs-se> do I need to reinstall Kubuntu when I put in the Nvidia card?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: run that command again " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" select the vesa driver when you get to that page.
<nosrednaekim> jordinateur: something wrong with that shel script
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | jordinateur
<ubotu> jordinateur: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: nope.
<tony__> Hello, como andan
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: run that command I just said, which should put the computer into generic graphics mode. then swap in the nvidia
<jordinateur> ubotu: I can't access the internet with ubuntu, i just can connect and open "konversation"
<nosrednaekim> or you could swap in the nvidia first
<Migs-se> doing that now nosrednaekim, changing to vesa mode.
<nosrednaekim> k
<jordinateur> nosrednaekim: What's wrong ? What can i do ?
<Migs-se> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg just sends me a list of proper command usage
<madprobe> pag: where are the def-options
<pag> jordinateur, so konversation works, but other apps do not?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ah... well then just run the whole dialog with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pag> madprobe, in /boot/grub/menu.lst on line that says something like "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<jordinateur> pag: Hum I think it's a problem of config with konqueror ;p But I don't know what and for the moment, the problem is why i've an error with nvidia.run...
<nosrednaekim> jordinateur: use the restriced-manager to unstall your drivers.
<pag> jordinateur, no idea about nvidia.run... I have an idea about what's wrong with your net, though.
<jordinateur> pag: What is your idea ?
<nosrednaekim> *install
<jordinateur> nosrednaekim: Okay i'll try ;p
<madprobe> pag: right now it is #defoptions=quite splash. what will it be after i would remove the quite and splash options? defoptions=""?
<pag> jordinateur, if you don't happen to use knetworkmanager, the alt+f2 -> " killall knetworkmanager "  and all should be fine
<madprobe> pag: or should i remove the whole defoptions line
<madprobe> ?
<pag> madprobe, don't remove the whole line!
<madprobe> pag: then to what will i write on the right side of =?
<Migs-se> now popping in the Nvidia card
<pag> madprobe, I see no reason to remove quiet, so you could leve it.. but if you don't want to keep it, the just leave the right side of = empty
<Migs-se> goodbye faithfull ati card *sniff*
<edi> hi,how can i change the rights of a mounted partition? only root can write, and i want to have write access as normal user.
<Xcell> lol
<madprobe> pag: ok dude, thanks once again :)
<nosrednaekim> !mount | edi
<ubotu> edi: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pag> madprobe, you'll have to run " sudo updeate-grub " after you've commited the changes
<pag> madprobe, " sudo update-grub " that is :-)
<madprobe> pag: one thing more, in my gentoo system, i keep it the grub.conf so lean and mean, there are just 3-4 lines in it, but in kubuntu it seems like i will damage my system even if i remove commented lines :(
<jordinateur> pag: I've already find this problem : my local network was the problem, and i've ddisconnect the cable but it's not the problem for konqueror( sorry i'm french and 15 and i've not a good english ^^)
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> if you want....
<Migs-se> card is in and starting up the PC
<Migs-se> Kubuntu is now loading
<Migs-se> we have a visual on the monitor
<pag> madprobe, I'm not that familiar with menu.lst, so I would know which lines are safe to remove.. so if you don't have to, don't remove any :)
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: cool....cool
<Migs-se> Kubuntu is loaded
<madprobe> pag: yup, u r right
<Migs-se> so, what now? shutdown and try the tv-out?
<Migs-se> or change some settings first?
<Migs-se> it's in vesa mode at the moment
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: you'll need to install the nvidia driver for sure.
<nosrednaekim> use the restricted-manager in systemsettings
<madprobe> my tab isnt stopping on list controls, so i am forced to use mouse to select a value from the list control. is it due to my theme? which is default one
<pag> jordinateur, I only know, that KNetworkManager has caused problems with Konqueror on pretty many systems - I'm not sure, if that's the hase on your system, but I thing disabling knetworkmanager is a tryworthy option :-)
<madprobe> i mean i want to use ctrl-down to select a value from a list, but i am unable to do so
<toan> bonjour
<jussi01> !fr | toan
<ubotu> toan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<toan> merci
<Migs-se> busy using konqueror to check the nvidia website for the driver
<Migs-se> for OS, choose Linux 32-bit?
<jussi01> !ati | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Migs-se> so not a good idea to download the driver direct from Nvidia then?
<madprobe> how can i open items in system tray using my keyboard?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: no no... use the restricted-manager... it'll do it automatically
<Migs-se> but, where is it? I can't find it in system settings
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: under "advanced
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: its just harder and more error-prone
<Migs-se> "As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System ? Administration ? Restricted Devices Manager."
<Migs-se> tryed that and its not there either
<jussi01> Migs-se: thats ubuntu...
<jussi01> Migs-se: go to system settings, click advanced and then restrcted drivers
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: thats for ubuntu... just run "restricted-manager-kde" from the commandline and that should get ya there.
<Migs-se> okay, now for the next stupid question
<Migs-se> where is the commandline?
<madprobe> how can i open items in system tray using my keyboard?
<Eicca> how come my fps sucks in gta san andreas? how could I improve it? (im using wine)
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: menu->system->konsole
<Migs-se> thanks nosrednaekim
<edi> ok, i dont get it... how can i change this: " /daten ext3 defaults 0 2"  in fstab so that not just root have write acces?
<Migs-se> nosrednaekim: I get 'command not found'
<privet> Migs-se: ALT-F2 and enter xterm is what I use
<nosrednaekim> edi: you should use the disk and partitions manager in systemsettings->advanced
<privet> madprobe: how do you mean "open"?
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: are you running gutsy?
<Migs-se> what is gutsy?
<privet> and madprobe is gone...
<toan>  how to install flash in konqueror?
<edi> but what option do i have to change?
<jussi01> !gutsy | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: version of Kubuntu... the latest
<Migs-se> I'm using Kubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ah... I see, then run "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<DerEddie> hi guys. i'm right here if i'm searching for help with kubuntu, right?
<nosrednaekim> and then run "kdesu restricted-manager"
<jussi01> !ask | DerEddie
<ubotu> DerEddie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> DerEddie: generally ;)
<DerEddie> ok thx :)
<edi> nosrednaekim: what option do i have to change?
<Migs-se> we have an error, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: which is...
<Migs-se> E: COudl't Find Package restricted is what I get now
<nosrednaekim> "restricted-manager"
<Migs-se> woops
<Migs-se> wait
<Migs-se> I did type it in correctly
<DerEddie> ok... so i'm using kubuntu gutsy gibbon and when i'm trying to use the adept manager it gives me the following error:
<DerEddie> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<edi> nosrednaekim: change the mountpointrights?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<jussi01> !aptfix | DerEddie
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubotu> DerEddie: please see above
<nosrednaekim> edi: change who can mount it.
<edi> nosrednaekim: to?
<nosrednaekim> anyone.
<nosrednaekim> all users can mount and unmount
<madprobe> someone please tell me how to access system tray icons using KB?
<nosrednaekim> madprobe: unless you do mouse emulation with the numpad... you can't
<madprobe> oh
<madprobe> and how can i change my list value from a list form in a window using keyboard? tab doesnt seem to stop there
<madprobe> and how can i change my list value from a list control* in a window using keyboard? tab doesnt seem to stop there
<DerEddie> ubotu: I tried "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" but there is still the same error when i try to start adept manager
<DerEddie> oh
<DerEddie> xD
<edi> nosrednaekim: do i have to reboot or something?
<jussi01> !bot | DerEddie:
<ubotu> DerEddie:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> :D
<DerEddie> lol
<DerEddie> :D
<nosrednaekim> DerEddie: you have to be root...
<Migs-se> okay
<nosrednaekim> to run adept
<madprobe> and how can i change my list value from a list control* in a window using keyboard? tab doesnt seem to stop there
<Migs-se> I triple checked and I have spelled it correctly
<Migs-se> I have no idea what I am doing wrong
<nosrednaekim> edi: no... you should just be able to actuvate the partition from within that tool
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: heh.... run "sudo apt-get update"
<DerEddie> i have to be root?
<nosrednaekim> DerEddie: or at least be using "kdesudo"
<Migs-se> update is done
<Migs-se> so what now?
<edi> nosrednaekim: i have set the options and its activated, but i still cant write..
<DerEddie> hm. when i do "K-Menu -> System -> Adept Manager" it should normally work, or not?
<jack_> salut salut
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: sorry, got discconnected...
<nosrednaekim> did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<Migs-se> yes and its done
<jussi01> !fr | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Migs-se> but I need to remove a hard drive from that system
<Migs-se> and restart my PC
<Migs-se> so will BRB
<Migs-se> thank you for the help so far.
<Migs-se>  :)
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se:don't restart!
<Migs-se> can't I shutdown?
<nosrednaekim> there is no need...
<Migs-se> okay
<Migs-se> well, I'm shutting down *this* pc
<Migs-se> so will be *right back*
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok :D
<edi> nosrednaekim: do i have to change any other option?
<nosrednaekim> edi: I don't think so....
<edi> nosrednaekim: is maybe the montpoint wrong? its just "/daten"
<nosrednaekim> edi: thats fine.
<nosrednaekim> edi: is it an internal drive?
<edi> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> edi: did you turn on "enable at startup"?
<edi> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> k
<edi> nosrednaekim: its hda3 and activated
<nosrednaekim> but only root can look at it?
<edi> nosrednaekim: no, only root can write, i can browse it as normal user
<edi> nosrednaekim: its ext3
<nosrednaekim> edi ah.... interesting.
<edi> nosrednaekim: lol, sry dont know whats maybe good to know
<nosrednaekim> edi: so you can read anything, but can't write anything?
<edi> yes.
<edi> it should be my music base and its annoying to be root everytime i want to copy or edit something
<nosrednaekim> edi: hrm, I don't have a clue.... you could try doing "sudo chmod -R a+x <mount point>"
<edi> nosrednaekim: but that wont delete anything on that partition?
<nosrednaekim> edi: nope.
<edi> nosrednaekim: just to be clear, thats i have to type :"sudo chmod -R a+x /daten"  ?
<nosrednaekim> edi: actually, make that "sudo chmod -R a+xw /daten"
<edi> im gonna try
<llutz> edi: use chown to change ownership to a group your user is in
<edi> ohh.. it seems to work :)
<edi> chown?
<llutz> chown (1)            - change file owner and group
<Migs-se> and I am back
<Migs-se> nosrednaekim, update is done
<nosrednaekim> thats definately not permanant though
<Migs-se> what should I do next?
<llutz> nosrednaekim: what? chown on ext3? it IS permanent
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> llutz: I mean chmod
<llutz> sure it is too
<edi> llutz: so i have to type : chown /daten?
<kdehelp> how can I check for the sound hardware and install it once I know what it is?  I have a new Toshiba satalite laptop
<nosrednaekim> llutz: even over multiple remounts?
<llutz> edi: chown -R root:<a group your user is member in> /daten
<llutz> nosrednaekim: sure, who should change permissions? its a unix-filesystem
<nosrednaekim> !sound | kdehelp
<ubotu> kdehelp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aro> Does anyone know of any packages I need to install to enable DVD playback direct from a DVD drive in Kaffeine?
<Downix2k> hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | kdehelp
<ubotu> kdehelp: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Downix2k> trying to find the sshd to turn on so I can unplug the monitor to this machine
<aro> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jimnastics_> problem to config snort,having 'no using pcap_frame' error, i ve winpcap installed,i m tryin windows ver
<llutz> Jimnastics_: winpcap?? why not  libpcap
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: did it work this time?
<nosrednaekim> Downix2k: its in the package "openssh-server" I believe
<llutz> Jimnastics_: snort depends on libpcap0.8
<Jimnastics_> llutz thats for nix
<Jimnastics_> iam in xp
<Downix2k> also, adept won't unlock once I shut it down
<nosrednaekim> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<llutz> Jimnastics_: aaah, #windows then
<Jimnastics_> k
<Downix2k> why would someone wanting windows help come here?
<Downix2k> would be akin to showing up for an Amiga convention wanting help with a CoCo
<Migs-se> brb. again. sorry nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: k
<edi> thx for ur help nosrednakim and llutz
<edi> does this settings still remain after reboot ?
<llutz> edi: yes
<edi> good :)
<edi> bye
<Downix2k> ok, now trying a remote login
<Downix2k> if this works, I'll be shutting down X
<Downix2k> ok, logged in!
<Downix2k> shutting down X
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone have Flash player working with Konqueror?
<TheFuzzball> player 9 I mean :)
<kdehelp_> I still dont have sound and video.. I have dnlded flash and firefox says its installed and reboot firefox..I did and still no video..can someone help me with vid and sound'
<TheFuzzball> The latest flash works with Firefox, but not Konqueror (which I prefer)
<llutz> its a bug in konqueror which prevents usage of flash >.048
<TheFuzzball> is there a fix?
<llutz> afaik no
<TheFuzzball> :'(
<Xcell> lol
<TheFuzzball> does anyone have the old version of Flash player that worked?
<llutz> use the one from the repos
<TheFuzzball> I did that
<TheFuzzball> It dodn't work
<TheFuzzball> didn't*
<TheFuzzball> the repo downloads flash player as a .tar.bz2 and installs it, but that file doesn't exist anymore or something cause' the download failed
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: working yet?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> apturl seems like a cool idea, but uses gnome stuff atm
<dreamcoder> is there a program to search usenet nzbs in linux
<bjwebb> is there any plan to integrate apturl more into kubuntu (using adept)
<bjwebb> emilsedgh: make your mind up
<emilsedgh> bjwebb: what?
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: certainly is! go to tonio's PPA on launchpad
<nosrednaekim> !newsgroups | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<TheFuzzball> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d128ec05c
<nosrednaekim> dreamcoder: I think akregator can do it.
<TheFuzzball> llutz: that's what I get when trying to install flash
<llutz> TheFuzzball:  :( never had that, sorry no idea
<Jeroi> hello
<Jeroi> again
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: how would i find ti
<Jeroi> finally got flash working
<Jeroi> amd64
<Jeroi> but
<mendred> hi flash is not running on konqueror for amd64, its running fine in firefox...any ideas?
<TheFuzzball> This is a fresh install of Kubuntu, if it doesn't work for me then it won't work for any others that install it
<mendred> jeroi
<Jeroi> is here someone who understand how to build wxwidgets?
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: its on Antony Mercante's Personal Package archive,
<mendred> is it working in konqueror?
<TheFuzzball> no
<Jeroi> firefox atlest
<TheFuzzball> it's not!
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: yeah, ive found the page now i think
<TheFuzzball> :'(
<Jeroi> I dont use kongueror
<Jeroi> well I test
<Jeroi> no
<mendred> jeroi: ok thanks
<Jeroi> but firefox works like a charm
<mendred> yeah same here
<TheFuzzball> Firefox is horrible and slow, and GTK :)
<TheFuzzball> I want Konqueror!
<Jeroi> nobody knows how to build wxwidgets?
<Jeroi> as I have done that alrready
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: hmm i still use firefox as a browser, so can i get kde apturl frontend thru firefox?
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: this is not the correct channel for that.
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> I know
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: yeah.... not sure. maybe.
<Jeroi> this is why I ask if some one knows then we could discuss in private
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: there is probably a channel just for Wxwidgets
<dreamcoder> yea i am using giganews at the moment just wanted a program like alt.binz but i can use alt.binz under wine but now alt.binz are charging for the use of the new version which allows nzb search
<Jeroi> yes, but in which network is the problem I guess
<bjwebb> #wxwidgets exists
<dreamcoder> so was looking for an alternative
<Jeroi> thansk
<dreamcoder> also a usenet proggy witch can use 256bit encryption
<dreamcoder> if possible
<yaccin> why doesnt my wacom work anymore?
<nosrednaekim> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dreamcoder> ok thanks
<TheFuzzball> does anyone have a copy of flash plugin for linux version 9,0,48.00?
<bjwebb> TheFuzzball: i might
<TheFuzzball> bjwebb: can you put it on a file sharing site and send me a link?
<bjwebb> TheFuzzball: i mean i have it installed
<TheFuzzball> yea
<bjwebb> install it thru apt
<TheFuzzball> bjwebb: just copy the libflashplayer.so for ~/.mozilla/plugins
<TheFuzzball> bjwebb: It doesn't work
<bjwebb> okay
<tafsen> Hi
<tafsen> Why can't I use fingerprints on mp3 files?  "Fingerprinting of .mp3 files is not supported."
<bjwebb> if you're sure you know what ure doing
<tafsen> in amarOk
<yaccin> why doesnt my wacom work anymore?
<llutz> TheFuzzball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<TheFuzzball> tafsen: install libtunepimp5-mp3
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<tafsen> TheFuzzball: Thanks mate :)
<TheFuzzball> tafsen: np
<ElFlocko> hey guys i have some trouble installing kubuntu 7.10 AMD64. when the x-server starts my displays show "overrange" for a few seconds and after that it jumps back to tty1. i tried different VGA modes and the graphics safe mode. are there any tricks? (video card is an X1950XT
<BluesKaj> ElFlocko, X1950XT what brand?
<ElFlocko> saphire ati
<nosrednaekim> ElFlocko: you might try modfying the xorg driver to be vesa from that command line and then running "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<ElFlocko> thanks, i'll try it!
<yaccin> why doesnt my wacom work anymore?
<llutz> yaccin: define "anymore"
<yaccin> llutz: it worked a few weeks ago
<BluesKaj> ElFlocko, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to modify 'xorg
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ElFlocko> thanks, guys i think that will help me!
<tuxwulf> Is there any place I can still download Feisty's ISO?
<jussi01> !feisty | tuxwulf
<ubotu> tuxwulf: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<jussi01> hmmmm
<jussi01> thats a little out of date...
<tuxwulf> Not there ...
<tuxwulf> Dapper and Gutsy only,it seems...
<llutz> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<PolitikerNEU> Is it possible that kde4 svn is broken the last days in kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> PolitikerNEU: i svn up'ed yesterday, just compiled...
<Tm_T> MeTa[AwAy]: awaynick?
<PolitikerNEU> I use kdesvn-build - can that cause problems?
<tuxwulf> llutz: Thanks!
<llutz> tuxwulf np, you also can use a mirror more close to you, just change the url
<ktosia> hello, in KDE, how to have  alt-tab  going through all windows from all desktops?
<MetaMorfoziS> Tm_T > yes
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: seen guidelines?
<ktosia>  hello, in KDE, how to have  alt-tab  going through all windows from all desktops?
<tuxwulf> llutz: Ok.... thanks again!
<nyork> ktosia: configure it in system settings -> Computer Administration -> Keyboard & Mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<ktosia> nyork: well it is there, but walking not via ALL desktops
<MetaMorfoziS> Tm_T > are you a droid?
<Tm_T> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> Away humans not allowed here?
<Tm_T> !away | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<MetaMorfoziS> idiot.
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: que?
<JohnFlux> ktosia: file a bug report for having that shortcut
<PolitikerNEU> these are the errors I get - the problem is: the error messages are in german - is it possible to change the compiler output language to english? http://pastebin.com/d79c8aa64
<TheFuzzball> The new flash crashes nspluginviewer
<TheFuzzball> http://pastebin.com/d48bbd3e2
<TheFuzzball> that's the backtrace
<Migs-se> okay
<Migs-se> Hmmm
<Migs-se> nos is gone
<Migs-se> hopefully someone can help me out
<Migs-se> last thing Nosmentioned was
<Migs-se> [16:22] <nosrednaekim> Migs-se: "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<Migs-se> which was to download the latest drivers for the nvidia video card
<Migs-se> so, where do I type sudo apt-get install restricted-manager again?
<jussi01> Migs-se: did it work?
<Migs-se> I did the update
<Migs-se> but hav't typed that command in yet
<Migs-se> and forgot where to do it in
<jussi01> menu - system - konsole
<jussi01> :)
<Migs-se> a friend came by and needed help with his Xbox, thats why I had to pause everyhting
<Migs-se> *everything
<jussi01> Migs-se: :D
<Migs-se> okay, typed that in
<Migs-se> it asked for answered and entered it
<Migs-se> now it needs to unpack and it's asking me if it should continue
<Migs-se> which I'll say yes to now
<jussi01> Migs-se: yep
<Migs-se> wait, it has to download it?
<Migs-se> and it's busy downloading it now
<jussi01> !enter | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi01> ;)
<Migs-se> eh?
<Migs-se> okay, the download is done
<Migs-se> so what do I do now?
<jussi01> Migs-se: and its installed?
<Migs-se> supposedly
<Migs-se> last line was 'setting up restricted manager (0.20)
<Migs-se> and thats it
<Migs-se> it's back to the command prompt
<jussi01> great
<jussi01> Migs-se: do you now have the restricted manager in system settings?
<Migs-se> nope
<Migs-se> I do hae a Synaptic Package Manager in System though
<Migs-se> thats new
<Migs-se> *have
<jussi01> Migs-se: are you sure its not under advanced?
<Migs-se> not in advanced, I've checked
<Migs-se> want me to list what I have in advanced?
<jussi01> Migs-se: no, go to konsole and run :
<jussi01> kdesu restricted-manager
<Migs-se> I'm in
<Migs-se> I see Nvidia listed and there is a tick box for enabled
<jussi01> Migs-se: :D
<Migs-se> when I click on it, it says enable driver or cancel
<Migs-se> it warns its a propriety driver
<jussi01> Migs-se: yep, it should
<jussi01> :D
<Migs-se> so, enable?
<jussi01> yes
<Migs-se> it's downloading now
<jussi01> :)
<Migs-se> file 1 of 1 it says
<Migs-se> almost done
<Migs-se> about 20 seconds left
<Migs-se> okay, it says changes applyed
<jussi01> Migs-se: great :D
<jussi01> Migs-se: now restart x and off you go
<jussi01> :)
<Migs-se> and needs a computer restart, which I will do now
<Migs-se> Kubuntu is now restarting
<Migs-se> hopefully the tv-out will work now
<prxq> Hi. I've set up a printer using System Settings -> Printer -> etc. It works fine from there, printing the test page and everything. However, when I try to print from kpdf, it does not appear in the drop-down list of the print dialog. Any ideas?
<Migs-se> alrighty
<Migs-se> now to switch it off and try it with the TV Now
<Migs-se> Hmm
<Migs-se> switched on and no display on the TV yet
<Migs-se> but I hear Kubuntu is loading. presumably
<Migs-se> judging by the churning of the hard drive
<Migs-se> man, this blows
<Migs-se> still no display at all
<Migs-se> plugged in the monitor and it has display
<Migs-se> so, how do I turn on the TV-Out?
<jussi01> Mi'have a look in the display bit in system settings
<Migs-se> how do I put the settings into effect? the apply button is greyed out
<Migs-se> i'm in administrator mode by the way
<jussi01> hmmm... Im not sure
<BluesKaj> prxq, there is no print option in "file" of the page in kpdf  ?
<Migs-se> that does't sound good.
<MidMark> Migs-se: log-out and restart X
<Migs-se> click restart button you mean?
<MidMark> no
<MidMark> log-out then restart X server from user login
<Migs-se> I'm sorry, but how do I do that?
<Migs-se> do it in the Konsole?
<MidMark> Migs-se: you understand "log out" ?
<Migs-se> as in click the button that says log out?
<Mikko> eicca u here?
<MidMark> Migs-se: exactly and from user login you can restart X, there are other options in the page, just have a look around
<Mikko> eicca come to #poo
<Mikko> not working :(
<Mikko> #emo
<Mikko> come to emo eicca!
<Migs-se> MidMark do you mean 'restart x server?
<MidMark> yup
<Migs-se> it's done
<Migs-se> and back to the login screen
<MidMark> Migs-se: yes that it, new config are read now
<Migs-se> log in as normal?
<Migs-se> even weirder though
<Migs-se> tv still not activated
<MidMark> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<prxq> BluesKaj: no.
<prxq> BluesKaj: or, rather, what do you mean?
<Mikko> EIICCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Mikko> why aint ma wow working?
<prxq> BluesKaj: When I go to file->print I get a dialog. There the drop down  menu doesn't show my printer.
<Mikko> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Migs-se> okay, stupid question time
<Migs-se> where is the terminal?
<MidMark> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jussi01> Migs-se: it is konsole
<Migs-se> thanks
<Migs-se> when I type 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' I get an error of 'failed to open device'
<NickPresta> !baddevice | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
 * MidMark loves ubotu
<Migs-se> how do i edit xorg.conf then? trying to follow the guide that you linked me to
<BluesKaj> prxq, but pages other than pdf will print ok ?
<MidMark> Migs-se: after you did that command and hit enter then kate will open so what is the problem?
<Migs-se> kate did'nt open
<Migs-se> I got that error message
<Migs-se> instead
<Migs-se> well, nothing opened up
<MidMark> it should, the error doesn't affect kate for opens, and stop hit enter to say one phrase, this someone already said to you
<Migs-se> sorry
<Migs-se> It was an after thought. <-- is this safe though?
<Mikko> eicca
<Migs-se> okay, so should I open kate and manually find the xorg.conf file?
<Mikko> im banned from emo? xD
<MidMark> Migs-se: yes
<Eicca> Mikko: private
<Mikko> Eicca: ooo :D
<MidMark> Migs-se: well no sorry, try to check it, if should open
<Eicca> #mikko_on_homo
<Migs-se> I opened up kate, now just need to know where the xorg.conf file is
<MidMark> Migs-se: if you write that command kate should open, probably not in fron of you, just check in opened programs in the tackbar at the bottom
<MidMark> try to look around you and not only after your noise :)
<BluesKaj> Migs-se, the command  kdesu kate 'filename' is not meant for the terminal/konsole , that command is for the run command dialog box in the kmenu or 'alt+F2'
<MidMark> BluesKaj: should work in the console too isn't?
<BluesKaj> the konsole should use sudo not kdesu
<Migs-se> will try it again then
<BluesKaj> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Mikko> #eiccaisgay
<amber_> hello
<Migs-se> that worked, thanks BluesKaj
<MidMark> Mikko: stop spamming!
<Mikko> ok sry :)
<MidMark> Migs-se: yes you can type kdesu commands just hitting ALT+F2 and that it :)
<Migs-se> then I will continue following the guide
<TopAgent> I know this is a lot to ask but can someone help me get video and sound on my laptop.. I am writing on my desk top now and don't have sound or flash on my laptop.  I have one ubuntu cd and it is the one I used for the desktop.. Y I don't have sound or vid is killin me... I went to flash.com and followed the directions as to the best of my abilities and still dont have it.. Help please.
<Blissex> TopAgent: the Ubuntu Wiki has full instructions on how to use proprietary extensions...
<TopAgent> im using kde is that the same
<Mikko> How do i install Lemming ball z?
<Mikko> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<TopAgent> what is and where is ubuntu wiki?
<NickPresta> !flash > TopAgent
<TopAgent> yes
<Mikko> How do i install Lemming ball z?
<TopAgent> yes NickPresta I would like to install Flash
<NickPresta> TopAgent, did you get that private message?
<TopAgent> no
<icewaterman> when can i expect a non-security patch to kdesudo being integrated into ubuntu packages?
<NickPresta> !flash | TopAgent
<ubotu> TopAgent: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TopAgent> when typing " !restricted " where are you typig this...   ? In help?
<NickPresta> TopAgent, follow the directions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<TopAgent> ok  ill try thx
<TopAgent> oh no..  when I click on the link a window doesn
<TopAgent> open    is this normal in linux/?
<Mikko> How do i install Lemming ball z?
<Minnozz> Hi, my internet is terribly slow and I don't know why. Ping takes ages, opening a website too. How can I see what causes this? iftop shows about 1 KB/s traffic
<bazhang> Mikko: is that a windows game?
<NickPresta> Mikko, head to http://www.lbz3d.com/?hp=download download the source (the tar.bz2 archive) and compile it from source. Type in !compile to see how
<bazhang> oops
<Mikko> no it is linux
<sigma> has anyone here ever used firewall builder before?
<sigma> has anyone here ever used firewall builder before?
<NickPresta> sigma, you don't have to repeat your question 3 minutes later. If no one has used it, no one will answer.
<sigma> lol sorry
<sigma> oh yes nick, i managed to sort that video encoding problem out - used a program called kvideoencoder and it worked perfectly
<BluesKaj> sigma, why worry about a FW anyway, it's not windows
<Mikko> i fucking hate kubuntu
<LjL> !language | Mikko
<ubotu> Mikko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sigma> blueskaj: i need to share my internet connection and those tools are the only way to do it
<Mikko> im speaking english
<sigma> mikko: what did it do to u?
<Minnozz> My internet is terribly slow and I don't know why. Ping takes ages, opening a website too. How can I see what causes this? iftop shows about 1 KB/s traffic
<Migs-se> Alright, after restart I get the blinking white bar of death. How do I got back to editing the xorg.conf file? Looks like I made a mistake in it.
<amber_> i hate kubunu
<sigma> amber: why?
<amber_> i am used to windows
<Migs-se> I'm starting to feel the same. I have respect for people that use linux and have to edit the xorg.conf just to get TV Out working.
<amber__> i am new to it though
<Migs-se> same here, heh
<amber__> how old is everyone
<Migs-se> only started with it an hour ago and already knee deep in problems
<Migs-se> so, anyone know how to get out of the command line?
<Migs-se> seems I made an error in the xorg.conf file
<jpatrick> Migs-se: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try that Migs-se
<Migs-se> will do
<amber__> i am 11 years old
<sigma> amber_: it takes some getting used to
<sigma> amber_: why did u switch to kubuntu?
<xaka> hi all! i installed kubuntu, but nobody ask me for root password. how i can change it?!
<Dr_willis> !root | xaka
<ubotu> xaka: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Migs-se> okay, that worked
<BluesKaj> never too young or old to learn linux, amber__
<Dr_willis> How zen of ubotu .
<Migs-se> so, how to get back to Kububtu main?
<xaka> Dr_willis: wow! this is ubuntu policy? :)
<Dr_willis> xaka,  yes. Its also a top 10 Faq. :)
<sigma> lol
<Dr_willis> sudo whatevercommandyouneed
<jhutchins> !kdesu | xaka
<ubotu> xaka: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> or if you need a shell 'sudo -s' then of course 'exit' when done doing root things.
<xaka> i'm go to kubuntu from freebsd and this is newly for me :)
<xaka> i'm try to find best developer linux distr
<Migs-se> how do you restart the pc from the command line?
<ricanelite> i just installed Kubuntu now is it possible to get Compiz-Fusion working which I have currently have installed already being that i have been using Gnome desktop
<jpatrick> Migs-se: sudo reboot
<bazhang> !compiz | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jpatrick> !compiz | ricanelite
<xaka> !terminus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Migs-se> that seems to have worked. thanks jpatrick
<ricanelite> ahh got you, thank you
<jpatrick> !cli | xaka
<ricanelite> what about avant window can you use that on KDE?
<ricanelite> last thing i did alt+f2 and typed in compiz --replace how do i undo that?
<bazhang> kwin --replace
<xaka> when i installed apps, where package manager cache downloadable deb files? i want copy them to another PC
<jpatrick> xaka: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jhutchins> xaka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x_bruno> hi
<x_bruno> I need some help, since distro-upgrade, lots of programs do not display properly
<x_bruno> all text is now squares
<Migs-se> okay guys and gals
<Migs-se> thank you for all the help so far
<Migs-se> but I've had enough
<Aleksander-pl> Hello all - how to change login screen resolution?
<Migs-se> going to go find a Freedom Toaster that has the Linux Media Center and burn that to CDs
<Migs-se> for now, Kubuntu is toast
<Dr_willis> I like GeeXBox for my media playing needs :)
<jpatrick> Migs-se: why?
<matttis> thats really annoying. I just deselected kdm in system -> services and then kde was killed and doesn't work normal if started again...
<Dr_willis> matttis,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm    perhaps?
<TopAgent> Hello again everyone.... I have used the webpage you gave me Nick and it still has a distorted video box... say on discovery.com///   it is the same,,, as the flashplayer is there but dosn't display the video.. There is just a couple colored jigsaw puzzle pieces where the video should be..DOES this help anyone in figuring out what my kubuntu may be missing....   Please help
<x_bruno> also for me eclipse stopped working, dammed distro-upgrade
<Migs-se> jpatrick: I'm getting no where, can't login back to the graphical interface. I'm pretty much getting the BWBOD AKA Blinking White Bar Of Death.
<Migs-se> I'm pretty much fed up.
<jpatrick> Migs-se: was it working before?
<Migs-se> Dr_willis: GeeXBox? for the Xbox? Linux on Xbox?
<bazhang> Migs-se: so you said--would you like help fixing it?
<Migs-se> jpatrick: Yes, but had to make changes to the conf file just to enable the tv-out and it seems I made an error somewhere.
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  nope.. nothing to do with xbox at all.
<Migs-se> sorry, I mean the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  a mini live cd/installable disrto taht is just a media player. :)
<Migs-se> that is sweet
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  i got it installed on my laptop - i can fast boot to the media player now.
<Dr_willis> it also handles UPNP
<bazhang> nice
<Migs-se> can it handle tvout?
<Dr_willis> and has a customizer program so you can make your own live cd's
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  supposed to be able to. never tried tv out on it.
<Migs-se> bazhang, that would be great
<Dr_willis> handles various remotes also.
<Migs-se> but I have a feeling I won't accomplish what I'm trying to do.
<Migs-se> seriously, this is pretty knee deep stuff for a beginner
<Dr_willis> Its a 50mb Install to HD. :) so my laptop has 2 Linux's on it.. Geexbox and Ubuntu.
<Migs-se> wha? that small? wow
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  no idea what you are trying to do. so cant helop ya much. :)
<Migs-se> will do a search for it now and see if I can download it
<Dr_willis> GeeXbox live cd - boots/copies itself to ram, then ejexcts the cd. so it can play dvd's also
<Migs-se> I just want a linux based media center to play videos on the TV. thats it.
<bazhang> Migs-se: you need to describe your problem in detail for the folks here to help
<Dr_willis> GeeXbox can do that.
<Dr_willis> MythTV can do that.
<bazhang> mythbuntu
<Migs-se> if they are cd images, then I'm screwed
<Dr_willis> Theres proberly other Tivo-takeoffs also.
<Migs-se> don't have the bandwidth to download such large files.
<bazhang> mythdora
<Dr_willis> geexbox = 50mb or so download.
<Dr_willis> looks like you dont have much options then.
<Dr_willis> Or install Kubuntu/Ubuntu/ then Mythtv on Ubuntu
<Migs-se> thats what I am trying to do
<dreamcoder> which is better to use normal wine or crossover office?
<bazhang> geexbox sounds way easier than mythtv
<Migs-se> but don't I have to enable TV-Out first before installing MythTV?
<Dr_willis> Geexbox is easier for just video playback.
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  not really.   Whats your video card? TV out is easy to enable on nvidia.
<Daisuke-Laptop> geexbox is awesomeness in a can
<Daisuke-Laptop> and only uses 15mb
<bazhang> Migs-se: what size tv? lcd plasma other
<Daisuke-Laptop> tops
<Migs-se> It's a SDTV. 51' Toshiba
<alakhia> what calendaring tool would you guys recommend?
 * bazhang goes to download geexbox
<Migs-se> Geexbox iso is just 8.9 MB? wow
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> extra cool
<Dr_willis> I saw a  LCD TV today that had networking/wireless networking. and could some how play videosfiles from the pcs on the network. :) THATS got possibiltys
<Daisuke-Laptop> my install's 15mb because i included a metric ton of codecs
<bazhang> Migs-se: what resolution?
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  you may want to use the geexbox customizer - if you are going to network the machine. Youc ans et the Samba name/password and otehr tweaks
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<scottman_> hello
<Migs-se> will download that too Dr_willis
<Daisuke-Laptop> *definitely* use the customizer
<jhutchins> !tvout | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Milux> hi
<alakhia> !calendar
<Milux> c'è un modo per gestire il volume a gxine senza che modifichi il volume PCM in alsa?
<scottman_> anyone here know rhythmbox?
<Daisuke-Laptop> the standard ISO is terribly subpar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Migs-se> bazhang: resolution is 480p
<bazhang> hi Milux
<Dr_willis> I wish the customizer had a preview of the themes..
<Daisuke-Laptop> scottman_: that's a gnome app
<scottman_> oops.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: dragoon, and that's all you need :D
<scottman_> sorry.
<Migs-se> jhutchins, I've tryed that and Failed. Got the BWBOD. :)
<Milux> ops sorry
<Daisuke-Laptop> scottman_: no worries
<scottman_> I'm using it with Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  thats the one im using on my latest cd. :)
<Milux> how i can control the volume with gxine without change PCM alsa volume?
<scottman_> what do you recommend for kde for music?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: love it
<Dr_willis> I do wish the darn web site/docs had better referance for the keyboard controlls also.
<bazhang> Migs-se: lots of options in linux; don't give up just yet :}
<Daisuke-Laptop> scottman_: amarok, no question
<Migs-se> so Dr_willis, I will onlu need the geexbox iso and the customiser only?
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  you JUST need the customizer.
<scottman_> oh.
<scottman_> ok
<jhutchins> Migs-se: Which card?
<bazhang> scottman_: amarok
<Dr_willis> run it - select the various options. It can download codecs and stuff.. then makes the cd.
<scottman_> I'd like to use amarok for podcasts.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Migs-se: you putting together a dedicated tv box?
<scottman_> I'm hoping that it won't use file names with question marks for the files.
<Dr_willis> last i used the custmizer however.. the Linux binary didetn work. I had to use 'wine customizer.exe' :)
<bazhang> scottman_: it does that no problem
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: don't forget to edit the etc/nfs file if you want to use nfs shares
<Migs-se> I had it working with a Ati Radeon 9250 in windows. But you guys mentioned I have better luck using a Nvidia card, so now I've put a Nvidia Geforce FX5200
<jhutchins> Migs-se: You might add a comment to the howto page that it didn't work for your card.
<alakhia> anyone? I need a calendar tool with todo lists, events, etc. What would you guys recommend?
<scottman_> when i try to transfer the files to my removable flash drive, there are errors and I have to rename it.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Dr_willis: linux customizer works :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> what filesystem's on the flash drive?
<scottman_> fat
<Migs-se> Daisuke-Ido: A dedicated Video Player Box. No TV playback or recording at all.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Laptop,  except it dident work.. Not sure what the deal was..
<Daisuke-Laptop> Migs-se: streaming from another machine?
<scottman_> fat32 I think
<Migs-se> jhutchins: I don't think that is the problem
<scottman_> hmmm.
<Migs-se> I may have made a mistake somewhere
<Migs-se> so not certain
<Dr_willis> With a Nvidia card. IF you boot up - with JUST a tv attatched. ive seen them default to the tv out  - with No tweaking needed. :)
<scottman_> I will try out amarok again.
<ubuntu_> przepraszam sa tu polacy xDD
<Daisuke-Laptop> now the big question: does the tv you're connecting this to have a vga input?
<Dr_willis> but that may depend on the nvidia card.
<Migs-se> Daisuke-Ido: Sometimes it may playback files from a Windows Based PC on the network.
<bazhang> Kontact alakhia
<Migs-se> Daisuke-Ido: No VGA input on my TV
<Daisuke-Laptop> that sucks :\
<Daisuke-Laptop> i found that was the easiest way to set mine up
<Migs-se> It's a SDTV, to be expected
<alakhia> bazhang ... oh, yes, I have it installed
<Migs-se> not LCD and up
<Daisuke-Laptop> right
<alakhia> bazhang ... thanks ... let me read about it ... i hope it can sync with goggle calendar
<bazhang> alakhia: good news
<Daisuke-Laptop> mmmkay
<Migs-se> okay, I downloaded GeeXboX 1.1 for i386 (PC). Is this correct Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> Migs-se,  there was only 2 downloads a .iso and a .tgz i think L:) get the tgz
<scottman_> thanks
<Daisuke-Laptop> for nvidia, geexbox handles tv-out perfectly
<Migs-se> I see there are GeeXboX ISO Generator - GeeXboX Sources and GeeXboX Debian Repository for download
<Migs-se> I got the Iso, not the tgz
<Daisuke-Laptop> Migs-se: you want the ISO generator
<xaka> hm...i installed xfont-terminus package, but i don't see this fonts from Konsole font's propertie
<jussi01> Hmmm, if i am trying to install some debs that are dependant on each other, how do I make them install all the way - as when I dpkg -i them it gives me dependancy probs, saying the other ones are not configured yet
<alakhia> what exactly is iCal ?
<Migs-se> all the downloads on there are in iso format only anyway
<Migs-se> <Daisuke-Laptop> Migs-se: you want the ISO generator <-- do you mean I have to download it or is it a question?
<bazhang> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/10/11/howto-two-way-sync-between-kontact-and-gcal/ alakhia
<bazhang> alakhia: mac os version
<Migs-se> downloading the iso generator now
<alakhia> bazhang: thanks ... reading page right now
<bazhang> alakhia: no worries :}
<jhutchins> jussi01: Sounds like an error in the packages.
<jussi01> jhutchins: no, it isnt. its just that the packages depend on one another
<Migs-se> Hmm
<Migs-se> looks like geexbox supports the Ati Radeon line of cards
<BluesKaj> dependecy hell
<BluesKaj> err dependency hell
<BluesKaj> the trick is to find which is the key dependency , then the others will install...usually
<jussi01> BluesKaj: yeah, thanks. :D
<Migs-se> man Dr_willis, I hope this works
<Migs-se> if it does, I love ya man! wish you arrived much earlier!
<Migs-se> could have saved me loads of time
<Migs-se> not could, would
<BluesKaj> jussi01, there is one way that will sometimes work , try synaptic , it will give you a clue which app you need first ...if it's in the repos
<matttis> Can someone look under K Menu -> System -> Services for the update tool command please ?
<jussi01> BluesKaj: ahh we are all sorted. well kinda - was thinking of trying to install something from hardy, but looks like it needs a little newer version of some stuff. Time to go annoy backports :D
<jpatrick> matttis: adept_updater
<matttis> jpatrick: only that ? thanks
<Migs-se> righty, first problem. no tv-out with the Nvidia. that blows
<Migs-se> time to put in the trusty Ati Radeon 9250
<Dr_willis> enable tv out in xorg
<BluesKaj> jussi01, : )
<Dr_willis> tv out on ati can be a pain
<xaka> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<xaka> i got this when install terminus
<Migs-se> wow
<Migs-se> tv-out worked right out of the box
<Migs-se> or should I say, right out of the iso
<bazhang> sweet
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: congrats!
<Migs-se> hey nosrednaekim, welcome back
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: you did a reinstall?
<bazhang> geexbox
<Migs-se> question Dr_willis, you mentioned geexbox can be installed to the hard drive
<emilsedgh> Kubuntu is going to to out of the box everywhere.really, congratulations to all of the community
<Migs-se> nosrednaekim, nah. I pretty much given up hope
<Migs-se> think I made a mistake editing the xorg.conf and now I get the BWBOD
<Migs-se> thats Blinking White Bar Of Death
<bazhang> and Hardy is even better
<Dr_willis> geexbox faq details that
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: soo..... what are you trying now?
<Migs-se> will check it up Dr_willis, thanks
<Migs-se> nosrednaekim, trying out geexbox
<Migs-se> first linuz distro to actually work with my ati tv-out
<Migs-se> I think the Nvidia TV Out is busted. too bad
<Migs-se> *Linux
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: ah yeah, thats good for TVs
<Migs-se> that was the point nosrednaekim. building a media center here :)
<Migs-se> just for video playback
<MilitantPotato> Is this a good fstab setup for a NTFS internal drive in FSTAB?  UUID=**** /media/sdb6 ntfs-3g auto,user,rw,exec,sync,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Migs-se> thanks for the tip Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> !MCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: so what are you playing back? dvds? for do you have MythTV backend
<BluesKaj> !info MCE
<ubotu> Package mce does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !linuxMCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !Linux_MCE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux_mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> Nothing in factoids about MCE...
<bazhang> http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<Dr_willis> nvidia tv out works fine for me.. Or are you refering to Geex Boxs nvidia tv out?
<Migs-se> holy shit
<Migs-se> and excuse my french
<Migs-se> but it works
<Dr_willis> Often with tv out - it may depend on the Specific video card.
<Migs-se> Dr_willis, no. I mean the tvout of the actuall Video card
<Migs-se> it's a geforce FX 5200
<Dr_willis> with my nvidia cards,  5500, 6800, 8800 i could just plug in the tv and ONLY the tv.. and reboot and it would default to the tv out.
<Dr_willis> I could even install ubuntu with just the tv hooked up
<Dr_willis> But the 5200 may be an older card taht dont work that way
<bazhang> wow
<Migs-se> currently playing back a 1280x720 h264 file streaming off my Windows XP machine. Sweeet. It runs so ~smooth~.
<Migs-se> now to enable subs
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: HD TV?
<Migs-se> no. SDTV
<Migs-se> man, this file was close to chocking in XP
<bazhang> I use my eeepc for that :}
<Migs-se> yet plays like it's nothing in Geexbox
<nosrednaekim> 1280x720 isn't SD, is it?
<Ozoned> Can anyone suggest where I could find help for this problem. Browser is unable to make an http post. Don't know where else to try.
<bazhang> 480p is SD
<bazhang> Ozoned: an http post?
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: konqueror?
<Migs-se> weird. subs are enabled but none are showing up.
<Migs-se> or it can't read subtitles that are in a mkv file
<Ozoned> Any browser, FF konq, yes an http post, dual boot box, win works, gutsy not, but GET post works
<matttis> how do i set the system language to german (kde) ?
<nosrednaekim> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ozoned> I have an AMD64 with latest kubuntu installed, everythings works, just cannot post :-(
<nosrednaekim> lol... wrong factoid XD
<MilitantPotato> matttis: K menu, system Settings, regional & language
<nosrednaekim> what do you mean by post?
<bazhang> haha
<matttis> MilitantPotato: and why doesnt that change anything ?
<Ozoned> like posting a message to kubuntuforum for example, an html form post
<bazhang> region and accessibility  --country region and language
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: ah.... what error does it give you?
<MilitantPotato> matttis: I've no idea, sorry
<MilitantPotato> matttis: where it's at is all I know about it
<bazhang> Ozoned: get user agent switcher for firefox then switch browser id
<Ozoned> Firefox gives "Bad Request" Konqueror gives "connection broken" elinks gives timeout
<bazhang> mattis you need to log out and re log in
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: do you have a firewall set up?
<Ozoned> no firewall yet, just re-installed ;)
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: any hardware firewalls?
<bazhang> Ozoned: what web address--ill give it a try
<matttis> MilitantPotato: thanks anyway
<Ozoned> yes, there is a dlink router, but seems ok for setup
<Ozoned> bazhang: Example, I can log into kubuntuforums.net, I can write a post, but when I save it, I get the errors mentioned
<Ozoned> One last thing, I can get an http post to work on localhost
<Ozoned> I'm stumped
<bazhang> that is odd
<matttis> I've problems setting my kde system language. I've choosen german, but it doesn't change anything. I can't add German as language and I can't install it because it should be installed already
<Ozoned> I've used Linex since 1996, never had anything this odd , lol
<Ozoned> *Linux*
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I dident want to correct you Ozoned .
<bazhang> matttis: did you set german as the top choice, then log out?
<nosrednaekim> huh!
<matttis> bazhang: i cant even add german
<Ozoned> Dr_willis: np, I'm always mistyping
<bazhang> matttis: there is a button that says install new language, have you hit that?
<Migs-se> hmm
<toan> Bonjour probleme: Adept installer est verrouillé et en lecture seul,  que faire ??
<Migs-se> geexbox needs some tweaking it seems
<Ozoned> I found one entry in the KDE message list about a similar pronlem, but there was no follow up
<bazhang> !fr | toan
<ubotu> toan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Migs-se> but so far so good!
<matttis> bazhang: i cant choose german, because its already installed
<Migs-se> too bad there is no 5.1 audio support for now. that would have rocked if it had it.
<gadren> hi, i'm having problems with kaffeine.  No matter what kind of file, when I try to open something in it, it crashes with "Error 11 (SIGSEGV)."  Anyone know how to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: maybe something with IPV6?
<bazhang> matttis: what about select system language?
<xaka> guys, it really bad :(( i can't install terminus, anybody do this in kubuntu?
<matttis> bazhang: already did that :-)
<bazhang> matttis: did you then log out?
<Ozoned> What sort of IPV6 thing, I mean what should I look out for?
<macaholic> I am having problems with apt-get.
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: no Idea, but thats the only thing i can think of.
<matttis> bazhang: i logged out a dozen times since it change that setting :-)
<Ozoned> I have internet access, http GET works, even IRC works (heh) but this sucker just wont accept a post
<Ozoned> I swopped to my old ISP on dial-up, only thing I noticed I had to set line termination to CR/LF before it connected
<bazhang> matttis: 64bit system?
<matttis> bazhang: nope
<Ozoned> But same result using dial-up connection
<nosrednaekim> odd
<bazhang> matttis: what about the log in screen under options?
<matttis> what ?
<Ozoned> Is there a channel for Kubuntu 64bit?, I have no problem with Kubuntu 7.04 on my older 32 bit box
<bazhang> matttis: the log in screen--options
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: i use 64 bit.... same channel
<pawel_> who Poland
<matttis> bazhang: where do i find them ?
<Migs-se> are there any linux distro's that are like Geexbox? does't need to be bootable, just made to play video files from the word GO.
<Ozoned> I really am stumped, don't know what else to try, but thanks anyway
<nosrednaekim> Migs-se: i think linuxmce does that
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: yeah... me too
<bazhang> matttis: do you know the login screen?
<Migs-se> Yikes, thats the monster, heh
<Migs-se> 4gb download. massive...
<nosrednaekim> lol
<matttis> bazhang: yes, kdm
<Ozoned> nosrednaekim: So you have a 64bit, is it AMD?
<pawel_> who play wormux
<nosrednaekim> Ozoned: turion 64
<matttis> bazhang: there it is possible to choose a language ?
<nosrednaekim> x2
<bazhang> matttis: there is a menu that says session, and should also one that says options
<matttis> bazhang: you mean i should change the kdm settings ?
<bazhang> also be
<matttis> bazhang: that i can change also under system settings, but there is only english given to choose
<sourcemaker> somebody using JUK on KDE?
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker: the kde4 version, yes
<bazhang> matttis: so nothing under options? when in the region screen did you hit apply?
<matttis> when ?
<sourcemaker> nosrednaekim:  I have a problem with juk. Seeking large sound tracks does not work...
<bazhang> matttis: in the language settings screen did you hit apply?
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker: ah,,.... no idea ask in #kde
<sourcemaker> nosrednaekim: With amarok... it also does not work...
<matttis> bazhang: the problem is harder to solve...
<gadren> hi, i'm having problems with kaffeine.  No matter what kind of file, when I try to open something in it, it crashes with "Error 11 (SIGSEGV)."  I can play things in KPlayer just fine, but I would like to get Kaffeine working too.Anyone know how to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> gadren: I had that problem back in edgy, I just used Codeine for that release.
<gadren> mosrednaekim: thanks, that'll do for now :)
<nosrednaekim> gadren: sorry I can't reccomend something a little better :D
<gadren> nosrednaekim: no problem
<nosrednaekim> See ya everyone! BBL
<emilsedgh> oh, i just upgraded to gutsy and now /media is not working and media:/ is back, could i get /media back again?
<bazhang> matttis: in the language setting screen choose the language you want from top menu marked DEFAULT--if it is installed, then it will show right away, you then need to log out
<Dr_willis> - /media is just a path.. media:/ is a kioslave
<Dr_willis> whats not workign with /media ?
<Don_jr333> Hello, I just installed the 7.10 server.  I can't seem to get online with my wireless at the moment, but thre is a wlan0 present.
<emilsedgh> Dr_willis: media:/ is officially removed, /media was detecting stuff in feisty
<Don_jr333> when I run dhclient wlan0      it tells me it can't creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied.  and I ran it under sudo
<Dr_willis> Hmm i cant even type in /media - some darn Strigi:/ thing keeps poping in the address bar..
<bazhang> matttis: I just tried this--and had the option to install german--if you don't have the option, then you are either in Feisty, or don't have german installed
<gadren> say, now that i have videos working with KPlayer, is there a way to still have preview thumbnails in konq and dolphin?
<pacman> anyone know a good .daa convertor?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. never noticed media:/ missing untill now.. It worked on my other machines i thought
<Dr_willis> how sad. :)
<bazhang> acetone iso pacman
<Ozoned> has anyone noticed problems with KMySqlAdmin? when browsing tables it using all the system memory
<bazhang> gadren: no video previews in dolphin iirc
<matttis> bazhang: i installed kde-i18n-de, i'll restart now
<Don_jr333> Anyone have any ideas with my wireless problem?
<gadren> bazhang: oh, ok thanks
<bazhang> gadren: no worries :}
<Don_jr333> Wireless card shows up in lsusb, and wlan0 is thre in iwconfig
<Don_jr333> but it isn't connected
<BluesKaj> pacman, audacity, if you're doing analog to digital
<pacman> well, what I'm trying to do is turn a .daa into a .iso so I can burn it to disk
<bazhang> pacman: acetone iso
<pacman> I'm not seeing acetone on adept
<bazhang> outside package iirc
<vdv> hi all
<bazhang> hi vdv
<BluesKaj> pacman, try kiso
<vdv> is there anybody who use OO's calc?
<Dr_willis> or a windows tool and wine. :)
<Don_jr333> got it connected.  Can anyone tell me the package I need to install the KDE desktop environment?
<kiiz> hi.where can i get the scanmodem tool
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop Don_jr333
<Don_jr333> bazhang thank you
<matttis> bazhang: after installing i could choose german as language, fyi
<Don_jr333> couldn't find any packages named kubuntu-desktop
<gadren> bazhang: heh, actually, i did get video previews working in dolphin... i just had to install kdemultimedia
<Dr_willis> !find kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> matttis: good news
<Dr_willis> !info  kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang> gadren: cool! thanks for the tip!
<Don_jr333> hmmm, so my repositories arn't right then
<alakhia> bazhang: found this page to be very helpful: http://www.linux.com/feature/122054
<Don_jr333> Where are the repositories kept so I can look at them please?
<bazhang> alakhia: success?
<alakhia> bazhang: shows step by step instructions for email and calendar
<bazhang> alakhia: excellent :}
<alakhia> bazhang: i successfully am using kmail to read gmail
<alakhia> bazhang: using imap so all my labels work too
<bazhang> yahoo alakhia
<alakhia> bazhang: trying out calendaring next
<vdv> in a 'calc': i have 5 items from A1 to A5, 5 disease names, and from B1 to B5 number of people who is ill with that disease
<alakhia> bazhang: thanks for all your help! :)
<bazhang> alakhia: you did it all :}
<Don_jr333> when I run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  I get   E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> I woudl do a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again
<omarcharrua> hola
<Don_jr333> thanks Dr_willis it's running
<bazhang> hi omarcharrua
<omarcharrua> nadie habla español??
<gadren> i have another question: since i only use the channel pages instead of the server pages in Konversation, is it possible to hide the "Ubuntu IRC" tab without disconnecting?
<bazhang> !es | omarcharrua
<ubotu> omarcharrua: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ozoned> Don_jr333: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Don_jr333> Ozoned thank you, I'll check on that if this upgrade thing doesn't fix it, its' running now
<omarcharrua> buenas tardes y hasta pronto muchas gracias por los datos DIOS LOS BENDIGA
<Don_jr333> I wrote it down so I don't forget
<bazhang> de nada
<omarcharrua> BUENAS TARDES
<omarcharrua> buenas tardes
<bazhang> bye :}
<Dr_willis> Nacho Grande!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Don_jr333> great, getting Kubuntu now.
<Flare183> kded is using way too much cpu what should i do about it?
<snarkster> hi, when i start 7.10 i see a bunch of text scroll across the screen in huge letters, is there a way to configure that to normal font size?
<Dr_willis> disable the eye candy?
<bazhang> Flare183: are you using compiz?
<Flare183> bashang:> yes
<bazhang> Flare183: that would be the culprit then
<snarkster> btw where do I put the command to automatically start ndiswrapper
<xaka> i have 2 sound cards and when try to play some mp3 file - nothing to listen :( nForce mboard and maudio rev 5.1
<Flare183> bashang:> it has not been doing this until lately
<bazhang> Flare183: yeah, it leaks memory abit I believe
<Flare183> bazhang:> anyway to fix this?
<bazhang> xaka: do you have the codecs installed?
<bazhang> Flare183: disable compiz, or fix the memory leak?
<Flare183> bazhang:> fix the memory leak?
<Flare183> bazhang:> fix the memory leak
<bazhang> Flare183: try #compiz-fusion
<kiiz> is the scanmodem tool installed by defult
<bazhang> !info scanmodem
<ubotu> Package scanmodem does not exist in gutsy
<fdoving> Flare183: you can start htop or some resource monitor thing, monitor kded and go to system settings -> advanced -> service manager, then in the Startup Services box, you can stop one by one service (of the ones with status running,  of course), to figure out what eats your cpu.
<bazhang> kiiz: what is the tool name
<Flare183> bazhang:> if i just restart compiz would that help?
<bazhang> Flare183: not sure--I think fdoving's advice would be better
<Flare183> k
<kiiz> bazhang: scanmodem
<bazhang> kiiz: not in gutsy repos
<bazhang> kiiz: you can search in packages.ubuntu.com if you wish
<deuryte> i visited the w2k green box today to do my doody...........  it was full....
<xaka> bazhang: yes, but i have no seen alsaconf
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf.
<crimsun> (and haven't since 5.04)
<bazhang> xaka: I'm not good with sound, sorry I can't help more
<titanix88> hello
<titanix88> Anyone here? :)
<BluesKaj> nope
<killermach> I just d/l 7.10 x86 desktop CD and did fresh install, on initial boot I run apt updater and it says a new version is available, but fails to upgrade
<snarkster> ive asked like 2 question and no one answered..
<killermach> was having sam issue trying to upgrade 7.04 to gutsy via adept upgrade
<killermach> any help?
<titanix88> snarkster: what prblm? maybe i can help.
<xaka> i have close my trouble with sound: 1. asoundconf 2. asoundconf set-default-card <name> (name get from asoundconf list)
<snarkster> titanix88: 1 where do i put the command modprobe ndiswrapper so my card starts automatically. 2. how do i configure the console so the font isnt so big
<xaka> asoundconf - set settings for user. Next we must get list of card by "asoundconf list". Next we must set primary sound card by "asoundconf set-default-card <name>"
<fkeaz> hello
<fkeaz> does anyone actually have indeo5 codec working in 64 bit ?
<titanix88> snarkster: settings->Fonts
<fkeaz> i have a video file that is hd i want to view but cant
<johnficca> what is the package I need in order for me to share files with other linux pc's
<BluesKaj> xaka, in the konsole : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<xaka> BluesKaj: yeap, now i know this ) need in FAQ i think
<titanix88> snarkster: after adjusting the font, settings->Save as default
<snarkster> titanix88: thank you thats done
<szakulec> fkeaz: what kind of file do you have?
<snarkster> what run level is multiuser X
<titanix88> snarkster: try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<snarkster> titanix88: right sudo modprobe ndiswrapper does work, but isnt there a sysconfig file to place that in so it starts autimatically?
<killermach> on 7.10 I search adept/synaptic for beryl and there are no results, what repository is missing from a fresh 7.10 install?
<BluesKaj> fkeaz, http://www.mikinews.net/2007/11/22/k-lite-codec-pack-357-full-corporate-standard-basic/
<newuser> what is the best way to set up a kubuntu system after a fresh install...  Specifically, how do I set up kde for ubuntu and sound, video for the web?
<rain> how to teplace kmenu logo with vista logoor how to use kbfx? i installed it with apt-get but i dont know how use it :(
<newuser> Im using 7.10 gutsy
<chuin> brazilians here? D:
<BluesKaj> !br | chuin
<ubotu> chuin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  i normally make a script that installs all the packagez i normally want. :)
<Dr_willis> newuser,  for a start install 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<newuser> wow, AS a new user, I don't think I can do that
<Dr_willis> newuser,  the if you want ubuntu and kubuntu desktop 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<newuser> cool, then what for the sound and video
<xaka> when i try mount NTFS part - i got "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". whats wrong?
<fkeaz> szakulec: thanks i actually got it working following ubuntuguide
<szakulec> okay
<rain> how to teplace kmenu logo?
<fkeaz> Selected video codec: [indeo5ds] vfm: dshow (Intel Indeo 5)
<Cannoli> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rain> how to teplace kmenu logo?
<fkeaz> szakulec: thats about all i know about the vid, its beautiful other than that
<szakulec> okay- you would definitely need the win32-codec package for Indeo 4 and 5
<Cannoli> wht would u guys say is the best avi/video player for kubuntu?
<rain> how to teplace kmenu logo?
<killermach> Dr_willis:  kubuntu-restricted-extras was great info, do you know how I can get beryl installed? it's not in synaptic list
<Dr_willis> killermach,  beryl is dead.
<Dr_willis> its compiz-fusion now
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<fannagoganna> !compiz
<Dr_willis> and i suggest NOT messing with compiz :)
<Dr_willis> at leat not untill ya get the rest of the ssytem going.
<killermach> Dr_willis: cool. thanks
<Cannoli> wht would u guys say is the best avi/video player for kubuntu?
<titanix88> snarkster: go to /yourhome/.kde/Autostart
<titanix88> snarkster: create a new text file e.g. "ndis.sh"
<titanix88> snarkster: open it.
<Dr_willis> actually installing Ubuntu-desktop may eneable a lot of the compiz stuff
<newuser> I like the mozilla firefox browser but it doesn't work well... I can't get the sound and video on a web page... can anyone help me
<Dr_willis> Cannoli,  depends on what/how/type of video i am playing.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  depends on the site and the kind of video
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cannoli> uh avi video, encoded with divx
<snarkster> newuser install the jre1.4-mozilla plugin
<Dr_willis> the stage6 web site works wth me. I installed some of the mozilla plugins i belive
<titanix88> snarkster: write these lines:"!#/bin/bash"
<newuser> snarkster,,,, how do I do that through the terminal?
<newuser> brb  min
<snarkster> newuser: hold on a sec Ill get the package name for you
<titanix88> snarkster: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<titanix88> snarkster: save it.
<Dr_willis> stage6 is down again.. gesh
<Dr_willis> well good luck.. bbl
<titanix88> snarkster: make it executable.
<titanix88> snarkster: done :)
<snarkster> cool
<snarkster> newuser: apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<snarkster> newuser: make sure you agree to the license or itll fail
<Xcell> deuryte
<Don_jr333> my install appears to be stuck.  It's been asking me to put the CD in and it's already there
<Don_jr333> so I just press enter and it moves on
<Don_jr333> now it says [99%] Working...  and then asks me for the cd again, over and over
<killermach> Dr_willis: does this mean fire/burn feature is gone? or is in comp-fusion?
<Xcell> Don_jr333: Go to /add/remove/edit software sources/third party software/uncheck )cd).
<Don_jr333> I an't get into that just yet.  I don't have xorg yet, it's console only, in the midst of installing kubuntu-desktop
<Xcell> k
<Don_jr333> at 99% and appears it's not going to go any farther
<Don_jr333> how bad will it be goofed if I restart?
<Xcell> Are you just now installing kubuntu?
<Don_jr333> yes
<Don_jr333> well
<Xcell> let go
<Don_jr333> I installed the ubuntu server 7.10
<Don_jr333> and installing the kubuntu desktop environment into it
<Xcell> ah  I dont know/ never used it.
<Don_jr333> well, here goes for hopeing, I'll start over and edit my sources next time if it's too goofed
<snarkster> thank you for your help
<killermach> is there a comp-fusion channel?
<pastulio> whats a good program similar to photoshop for kde/linux in general?
<szakulec> what aspect of Photoshop do you need?
<pastulio> general editing
<szakulec> You could try Krita
<szakulec> it's not meant to be a Photoshop replacement in any fashion though
<szakulec> if you deal with a lot of photos, definitely look into Digikam
<jussi01> pastulio: the gimp?
<jussi01> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 3800 kB, installed size 10476 kB
<jussi01> !compiz | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<makaveli> how do i setup LAMP
<jussi01> !lamp | makaveli
<ubotu> makaveli: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<makaveli> thank u
<jussi01> :D
<BluesKaj> !cpufrequtils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufrequtils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info cpufrequtils
<ubotu> cpufrequtils: utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 002-5 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 204 kB
<jussi01> BluesKaj: I assume thats what you were looking for?
<BluesKaj> yup jussi01 , thx
<jussi01> :D
<DexterF> hi
<BluesKaj> I installed the utils but it doesn't launch
<DexterF> sound issue: no sound from any app. mixer is not muted, only one card in here, worked fine the other day. dmesg shows nothing suspicious. pointers?
<szakulec> in kmix, try unchecking the option Restore volume settings at login
<szakulec> that fixed my sound issue for me
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adamonline45> Can I make Amarok automatically sort tracks by track number?
<DexterF> szakulec: was it upsdated? has been working for month, that is since I installed 7.04
<DexterF> jussi01: there's no way I'm gonna use that POS aRts again
<DexterF> ever
<DexterF> but ill look at the other two
<szakulec> not that I know of
<WaltzingAlong> greetings
<Eicca> I didn't read it well enough, so can someone say again; How can I disable the thing that opens the same windows on bootup that I had opened when I closed my computer?
<WaltzingAlong> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<NickPresta> Eicca, you have to disable session management
<NickPresta> Eicca, when you login, select a KDE session, not the last KDE session.
<newuser> ok Im back from the store
<newuser> the wife made me get some flour
<Eicca> NickPresta: if I do it once, does it work every time?
<newuser>  I have a could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com error
<newuser> when updating
<NickPresta> Eicca, it should. It should select the last session as the default so if you have a fresh new session, that should be your default.
<Eicca> allright
<Eicca> brb I'll test
<newuser> wow, there are a lot of errors.......  HAHAHAHA  need to install my network....
<Eicca> hmm didnt work
<Eicca> new try ->
<NickPresta> Eicca, go into System Settings > Advanced Tab > Session Manager > On Login Start with an empty session
<Eicca> The options are: "Default" "KDE (previous)" and "Failsafe" I switched it from Default to KDE.d..
<NickPresta> I forgot that was a setting you had to have :)
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> NickPresta: and do you know how to disable the process bar from the first kubuntu splash screen and modify the KDE splash screen? =)
<NickPresta> Eicca, you mean the screen that says Kubuntu on the top and has that progress bar under it?
<Eicca> exactly
<Eicca> NickPresta: do you know how to help?
<myk> after a recent update, i have to connect to m wireless network twice before it "sticks" using knetworkmangaer. The first time, it connects, then drops a few seconds later. The second time, it stays connected. Anyone else experience this?
<expo> scusate ho un problema con i driver Ati, la mia scheda video non è supportata e i restricted driver mi creano vari crash. C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? Ho già chiesto aiuto sul FOrum di ubuntu ma nessuna soluzione...
<Dragnslcr> !it | expo
<ubotu> expo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<expo> Ok thanks
<NickPresta> Eicca, if I recall correctly, that is a boot option. You have to go into your menu.lst file and remove the options found in the 'defoptions' variable. You should change it from "defoptions=quiet splash" to "defoptions=" (sans quotes)
<NickPresta> Eicca, then, run "sudo update-grub"
<sigma> are the kubuntu tutorials suitable for beginners?
<NickPresta> sigma, which tutorials?
<myk> anyone able to assist me with the knetworkmanager issue?
<Eicca> NickPresta: I found this splashy program, I think I'll give it a try.
<sigma> nickpresta: the ones on kubuntututorialsday?
<sigma> myk: whats the issue?
<myk> thanks. After a recent update, i must connect to my wifi twice before the connection "sticks"
<myk> i removed the config file and tried again, same results
<myk> not a big deal, but slightly annoying having to connect again after i open firefo
<sigma> hmm, have you tried a app called kwifimanager myk?
<myk> not lately. to be honest, knetworkmanager worked fine until the update
<Eicca> what was the "sudo" for graphical programs?
<Eicca> !sudo kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo kde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<myk> doens kwifimanager work okay with ndiswrapper? got a broadcom chipset
<Eicca> !kde su
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde su - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma> myk: it doesnt work 2well with ndiswrapper chips
<martijn81> when i click an irc link in konqueror it starts kopete. How do i change this into konversation?
<myk> hmmm. I may go back to using Wicd.. That is what i used in the previous Kubuntu release
<Eicca> what was the "sudo" for graphical programs?
<myk> Eicca: kdesu or kdesudo
<sigma> myk: whats wicd?
<martijn81> Eicca: kdesu
<myk> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<myk> it was used by many in the previous *buntu because networkmanager was buggy
<sigma> myk: network manager is still rather hopeless on the wireless side
<myk> probably right.. Guess i will add the wicd repository again. I was hopeful, because networkmanager worked for the first time for me this release.. Then they borke it :(
<myk> umm.. broke
<alessio> hello
<sigma> anyone have some synce tutorials for kde? i have a htc s310 windows mobile 5 smartphone
<sigma> hi allessio
<BluesKaj> the cpufrequtils wasn't working properly ...had my pc pinned at 1Ghz even while transcoding video and the resultiing xml file was very jerky with a lot of dropped frames
<sigma> myk: i found that when using ndiswrapper theres no alternative than using knetwork manager
<myk> Wicd is good, used it for over a year
<Eicca> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Eicca> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> so anyone who wants author or recode files for dvd on amd64 kubuntu , follow this tutorial if the ondemand setting in cpufrequtils isn't doing it's job : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<eVipere> Alright, question....   recent upgrade from 7.04 to gutsy via the package manager, and compiz freaked out (go figure)...  Anyway, I need compiz installed on KDE, what packages does someone suggest I get?
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eVipere> Hmm, not shipping by default eh?
<Don_jr333> can kubuntu be configured to read korean text in text editor without chaning entire global language to korean?
<greeg> hi gang.
<greeg> im looking for a yahoo messanger client
<Xcell> pidgin or kopete.
<greeg> i have gaim
<sigma> don: you may want to google that
<greeg> but when i open it, it automatically signs on my AOL screen name.
<Xcell> That should do it
<greeg> or AIM screen name rather.
<sigma> greeg: find the config files in your home folder for that program and delete them, that way u can re-create your profile
<pastulio> i want to habeeb
<Xcell> How you doing today sigma.
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<sigma> lol very good
<Xcell> greets
 * sub[t]rnl sips coffee
<BluesKaj> greeg , either pidgin or kopete , i can't recall which does yahoo messenger
<Xcell> Whats in the coffee.
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: i finally found a solution for my video conversion, to use kvideoencoder, works like a dream
<Xcell> nice
<sub[t]rnl> sigma: bangarang
<sigma> lol
<sigma> so can anyone tell me if those kubuntu-tutorial-day tutorials are suitable for beginners?
<greeg> E: Couldn't find package pidgin  i ran apt-get update too
<Xcell> greeg: you cant use both..uninstall gaim first/ then install pidgin
<stdin> sigma: they will, but there are some links on the wiki page that you can read to get a head start
<sigma> ok because i dont know anything when it comes to programming, always willing to learn
<xaka> has WEB resource for searching packages?
<stdin> sigma: the only "programming" part is the PyKDE4 session
<sigma> xaka: packages.ubuntu.com?
<sigma> stdin: so whats all the other sessions about?
<sigma> never mind i see, looks interesting, always wanted to know how to make a deb file
<Don_jr333> Can any tell me how to get korean text to show up in a text editor without changing global language to korean?
<jpatrick> sigma: my packaging talk will be very basics on packagin
<stdin> sigma: helping with bugs, using revision control, packaging, getting your package into kubuntu and Q&A
<sigma> jpatrick: how complicated can making a package get?
<jpatrick> sigma: apart from policy, copyrights, and some other stuff, easy when you know how to do it
<stdin> sigma: it can be complicated :p but generally it's quite simple (once you grasp the concepts)
<jpatrick> sigma: but it takes time
<stdin> the packaging guide (linked to on the wiki page) is a great start
<sigma> il take a look, you know there ought to be a help.kubuntu.com website
<sigma> i also have noticed that the ubuntuforums site is plugged into google whilst the kubuntuforums site is not
<greeg> the web site to download pidgin only offers for fedora, CentOS / RHEL, and windows?
<jpatrick> sigma: funny, we don't even have caniconal hosting..
<Eicca> How can I time the shut down to some specify time? (Like shut down at 8.00.)
<sigma> jpatrick: don't they fund the kubuntu project?
<BluesKaj> greeg, it's in the repos
<jpatrick> sigma: the forums don't have hosting from Caniconal tho
<stdin> Eicca: set it as a cron job
<stdin> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sigma> jpatrick: so then who pays for the hosting?
<Eicca> okay thanks
<jpatrick> sigma: the guy in charge
<Eicca> stdin: and what is the command to shut down the computer?
<stdin> Eicca: "shutdown" :)
<greeg> E: Couldn't find package pidgin
<greeg> i ran apt-get update
<sigma> jpatrick: jonathan riddell?
<Eicca> stdin: and where is my crontab file? =)
<greeg> can someone just give me the line i need in sources.list ?
<Eicca> stdin: and where is my crontab file? =) quickly :D
<BluesKaj> greeg, did you check in adept
<greeg> yes.
<stdin> Eicca: rather than editing the file by hand, use the kcron gui, you will want to edit it as root (to edit roots crontab) so use "kdesu kcron"
<greeg> BluesKaj: nothing
<Eicca> okay
<kiiz> help :'( .kubuntu has a graphics problem at boot.i am use a intel intergrated graphics.pease how can i solve this
<jpatrick> sigma: nop, someone else, he's a nice guy
<Don_jr333> Is it possible to show krean text in a text editor without changing teh global language to korean?
<Xcell> greeg what version are you on fiesty?
<Eicca> good night and thanks alot stdin
<Migs> hello, once again
<Migs> not kubuntu related, but does anyone know of a free or open source unix aware editor that works in windows?
<BluesKaj> you can edit the sources.list directly in kate or adept, alt+F2  ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , but i recommend source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<Migs> but I don't have kubuntu installed anymore
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stdin> Migs: probably better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Migs> okay, will do. thanks
<BluesKaj> greeg, did you get that ?
<sigma> jpatrick: do any of you guys get paid by canonical for developing?
 * pastulio eats migs
<Dodger73> hi all... i'm having major issues with fglrx - i had it running in gutsy, but had to reinstall because my / partition was getting a little tight on space - and now if i enable fglrx, all i get is a black screen
<Dodger73> scarily enough, kde still starts
<Migs> Am I tasty?
<Dodger73> but X doesn't display anything
<pastulio> yess :3
<Dodger73> and the monitor goes to powersave
<BluesKaj> sigma, we get free coffe once in a while :)
<jpatrick> sigma: nop, I don't mind, I like developing Kubuntu in my free time
<jpatrick> sigma: riddell does tho
<sigma> jpatrick: yup i see canonical is more geared towards developing ubuntu
<stdin> sigma: it's their "flagship" product
<emilsedgh> are the red hat liberation fonts in ubuntu repos ?
<emilsedgh> i cannot find any package for them
<Flare183> Flare183 is at Walmart
<jpatrick> !away > Flare183
<deuryte> flabuntoo  gutsy  rocks...
<BluesKaj> who cares :)
<Xcell> yay
 * Flare183 says sorry konversation done it
<Migs> flabuntoo short for flambouyant Ubuntu?
<mrmonday> what is the command to open the preffered applications dialog box?
<BluesKaj> flab maybe
<sigma> yup i noticed that, its always surprising to see that whenever ubuntu releases a new version the icon theme completely changes, its like a whole new operating system
<deuryte> kabuntu @ fta64
<deuryte> fat64*
<greeg> Xcell im on the version prior to feisty
<BluesKaj> edgy
<greeg> yea
<kiiz> does any one how to solve a display problem on intel 845gl interated gpu .kubuntu does not display right.
<Xcell> ah  I never used dapper..sorry
<deuryte> dyaper dawn...
<emilsedgh> mrmonday: kcmshell defaultapplication
<Xcell> Deu: did you get kppp working?
<deuryte> 54
<Xcell> Nice  good job
<BluesKaj> greeg, did you check out source-o-matic ?
<deuryte> just now got to putting info on thumb drive...
<emilsedgh> Xcell: whats the problem whith kppp? i always use it...
<deuryte> im still on flooboontoo
<Xcell> emilsedgh:  We just put a fresh kubuntu on deutryts comp last nite and he went home to dialup and could not hook up.
<emilsedgh> Xcell: whats the problem, exactly? whats the error?
<Xcell> Deu ryte there ya go talk to emilsedgh.
<emilsedgh> deuryte: i always use kppp, could i ask what was the error? maybe i could help you...
<deuryte> well, here goes... it querries and finds the serial modem, but when i go to dial up, it hans up in the "intializing modem" stae, then after a min.   it drops out.
<greeg> BluesKaj: is that a text editor ?
<emilsedgh> aah yes
<emilsedgh> this is a very common problem
<greeg> BluesKaj: well there's nothing in the repos
<deuryte> it doesnt even obtain a dial tone.....
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<emilsedgh> deuryte: i did have this problem too, but i do not remember how it solved, but search i google, im sure you will get result.
<emilsedgh> deuryte: if you didnt, use pppconfig and pon from commandline, they are so easy to use
<Xcell> emilsedgh: Would a firewall confged for high speed stop that?
<emilsedgh> Xcell: no
<Xcell> k
<deuryte> ok, had to step out for a sec.  yes, i am currently googling and downloading all the info i can get and putting it on a thumb drive...
<sigma> oh does anyone know how far south africa is behind or ahead of the umt time that the tutorials will be held?
<stdin> sigma: use www.timeanddate.com to find out
<sigma> thanks
<crackhead_25__> anyone know, how do you do something like a chkdisk operation on a linux formatted hd? i keep getting input/output errors, and i can't make new directories in this partition, and i think there is something funky going on.. anyone knwo how to fix it??
<stdin> !fsck | crackhead_25__
<ubotu> crackhead_25__: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<greeg> i looked at source-o-matic and ran apt-get update.  now it's on --> reading package lists... 93% for the past few minits. and i can hear my hard drive click'n away.  whats taking so long?
<greeg> oh dear.  ctrl-C isnt even killing it.
<crackhead_25__> hm.. you think that will fix it, ubotu?
<crackhead_25__> stdin: you think fsck will fix it?
<sigma> stdin: um according to that website umt doesn't exist, sure its not supposed to be utc?
<stdin> crackhead_25__: fsck will fix what it can
<stdin> sigma: it does say utc
<greeg> i just closed the terminal. and now it is still listed under ps aux?
<greeg> whats going on .
<greeg> kill -9 doesent do shit.
<greeg> considering kde crashed on me this morning, i must say, this linux shit is not the most reliable.
<stdin> greeg: watch the language in here
<sigma> alrighty im 2 hours ahead
<velho_> hello
<Lynoure> velho_: anything you need help with?
<alakhia> greeg: i used to have problems with things crashing only to find out the root was hardware problems
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<alakhia> greeg: first the cpu was overheating, so i got it out of the cabinet
<alakhia> oh well
<crackhead_25__> stdin: it doesn't seem tow ork.. i think i need to see which partitions are on that drive.. do you know what program works best for seeing, editing, creating, and deleting partitions ther??
<velho_> Lynoure: yes!
<alakhia> bazhang: got gmail calendar to sync with kontact ... but had to make my calendar public :(
<velho_> my openoffice is not working well in kde
<velho_> icons are missing
<velho_> anyone can help?
<alakhia> bazhang: i thought that since it was asking for my google password, it could access everything without making things public
<stdin> crackhead_25__: you can use "sudo fdisk -l" to see all the partitions, if you want to edit them then use qtparted
<alakhia> velho_: did it ever work?
<Lynoure> velho_: hmm, I think I have heard that one before, but I cannot remember the details. Icons inside the openoffice apps or icons for them? Stardard iconset, or something you switched to yourself? Does  oowriter  and such still start them?
<velho_> standard iconset
<velho_> and programs are ok
<velho_> to use
<velho_> but i only see text when i should see icons...
<Lynoure> Inside the oo apps, that is?
<velho_> and openoffice used to work well
<sigma> will synce ever work in kde with windows mobile 5 - and syncekonnector?
<velho_> Lynoure: exactly
<Lynoure> velho_: do you have package  openoffice.org-style-default  installed?
<Don_jr333> I'm needing to find a Java GUI that runs under linux that can show korean text without changing the global text to korean.
<Lynoure> velho_: if not, you could try installing it and restarting the apps.
<crackhead_25__> stdin: can only one part of a drive partition be "active' at any given time? i have a drive with two partitions and in one partition there is a subdivision i.e. two partitions.. one of the main partitions is ntfs, the other linux.. then within the linux, two ext3 partitions.. right now the ntfs is active, it seems.. and it asks me if i want to make the linux two partitions active.. will that make the ntfs unreadable?
<Lynoure> Don_jr333: Java GUI for what?
<sub[t]rnl> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Don_jr333> for programming in java...
<Lynoure> Don_jr333: ah, Java IDE.
<Don_jr333> Lynoure oh yeah, IDE not GUI...sorry I"m a dope
<Don_jr333> tired
<stdin> crackhead_25__: I don't think that matters at all
<Don_jr333> Yeah, i've got eclipse, but it won't show the korean text....it won't even open the file
<Don_jr333> not sure what else to try.  Korean text shows in MSN names, web pages, file names, but not IN the file anywhere
<velho_> Lynoure: i don't have openoffice.org-style-default. i will install it and then i will report if everything is ok
<eshat> hi all ,... i just installed compiz-kde ,.,.. where do i activate it
<sub[t]rnl> the window decorator? or compiz?
<Dodger73> so, i've found a curious error in my xorg.log that points to why fglrx is not working for me (black screen, although X starts fine without displaying anything)
<Dodger73> (EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 7
<eshat> comiz
<stdin> eshat: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dodger73> about 15 times
<sub[t]rnl> compiz --replace
<Dodger73> anybody seen this before?
<genii> make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed before you compiz --replace
<crackhead_25__> stdin: thing is, i just noticed the two inactive partitions are not being mounted/loaded in konquerer.. i can't see them or write to them at the moment..
<criscracker> khggu
<criscracker> aaaaaa
<Lynoure> Don_jr333: hmm, unfortunately I don't know which ides support unicode files (I naively assumed most, until now)
<jarle> When I first plugged my wireless D-Link adapter into my kubuntu laptop, right clicking the knetworkmanager icon would list all available wireless network, however after running manual configuration, no wireless networks are displayed anymore?
<sub[t]rnl> eshat: if ccsm doesn't bring up the settings manager, install the package genii mentioned
<criscracker> yirfñiyhgfñyfñ
<smooker> hi ppls :)
<firecrotch> hello, smooker
<stdin> crackhead_25__: that's nothing to do with it, if you want them to be mounted then you need  to add a line for them to /etc/fstab. you can use System Settings > Advanced > Disk & Filesystems  to do that
<criscracker> hola smooker
<stdin> criscracker: what are you doing that for?
<smooker> something new around kubuntu ? :P
<criscracker> ???
<stdin> "[21:18]  <criscracker> yirfñiyhgfñyfñ" < that
<criscracker> no hablo ingles
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Lynoure> velho_: how did it go?
<gn> I want to use teamspeak and would like to give it it's own soundcard to get around oss problems - how would I set this? I have two soundcards and would like it to use the non-default one
<mmschnei> hello, I am trying to use gnome's sound-juicer to rip some CD's to MP3's but I cannot seem to get the MP3 formats to come up as a selection to use. I currently can only use FLAC. I am able to edit their properties and they are checked as "active" but I am unable to select them. Anyone have any ideas why?  LAME is installed
<velho_> Lynoure: my internet connection is very slow... i'm downloading the packages as he speak
<criscracker> ea
<newuser> ijust had a fresh install of ubuntu and kde and everything looks as it should but still no web video or sound    can someone help me
<newuser> im using 7.10
<newuser> this is getting quite frustrated and close to reinstalling windows... can someone please help me
<BluesKaj> newuser, what browser ?
<wolverine> bonsoir a tous
<newuser> i like firefox
<BluesKaj> !fr | wolverine
<wolverine> yes
<wolverine> i'm french
<ubotu> wolverine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wolverine> do you speak french ?
<wolverine> thinks
<newuser> bluesKaj can you help me
<eshat> is there a differnece between klogd and sysklogd ???
<wolverine> bye good-evening
<stdin> eshat: klogd is the kernel logger, syslogd is the system logger
<eshat> stdin: ahh thanks
<BluesKaj> newuser , open adept and install flashplugin-nonfree and the latest java version listed ..also libxine1-ffmpeg , w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<eshat> i just configured my FN notebook hotkeys, but if I mute volume or increase/decrease sound i don't see this little windows with the volume bar,... any ideas ?
<stdin> w32codecs and libdvdcss2 will not be in adept
<dmcglone> Hi all
<kiiz> please will some one explain the dependencies stated in packages.ubuntu.com.i am new to all this
<Xcell> dmcglone: Howdy.
<dmcglone> whats up X. I got banned friday for that little stunt I pulled. :-)
<Xcell> lol  saw that
<newuser> wow that was like a lot of greek to me.... I get the flashpart and maybe the java through synaptic but the also I dont think i understand
<eshat> i just configured my FN notebook hotkeys, but if I mute volume or increase/decrease sound i don't see this little windows with the volume bar,... any ideas ?
<Xcell> We all chuckled about it
<dmcglone> LOL
<Walkboss> Can someone please assist me with some iptables madness?
<kiiz> i don't have an internet connection and have to download packges manually
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , sorry newuser , you'll have to open adept/manage repositories and X in all the boxes on the kubuntu software tab and the thirdparty software tab
<sub[t]rnl> Walkboss: whats your problem?
<eshat> where can i add kmix to autostart ?
<fignew> newuser: let's first see if your sound works... open up konsole and type in cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | eshat
<ubotu> eshat: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<newuser> ok ill give it a try
<Walkboss> sub, can you tell me how to do that "User: message" thing?
<eshat> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<fignew> newuser: BTW, press ctrl + c to end the test
<scrash08> In kmail, where do I set the *default* attachment forwarding to be "inline"? The *option* is there, but the default currently is "as attachment".  Googl'ing I find scads of arguments back and forth, but haven't found the answer yet ...
<kiiz> please will some one explain the dependencies stated in packages.ubuntu.com.i am new to all this.i don't have an internet connection and have to download packges manually
<crimsun> kiiz: see also the 'aptoncd' package.
<Walkboss> I guess I'll go ahead then...
<velho> newuser: did it went well?
<Walkboss> I need to drop RST packets sent from Comcast. I have a list of the iptables rules that are supposed to do that, but they haven't remedied the problem
<Walkboss> I assume I didn't implement them correctly
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> I really hope you're joking.
<Walkboss> I?
<crimsun> Walkboss: yes.
<Walkboss> No sir
<Walkboss> If I'm mistaken, please let me know
<Walkboss> I want to the bottom of this
<firecrotch> Walkboss:  I'm assuming you're trying to prevent Comcast's throttling?
<Walkboss> Yep
<kiiz> crimsun: thanks.but do i have to download all files listed under its dependencies
<eshat> my function keys work but i see no volume bar when changing volume ,... please help me
<firecrotch> well, it will only work if you AND everyone else is dropping the RST packers
<firecrotch> *packets
<crimsun> Walkboss: you're -on- Comcast.  If you drop RSTs from Comcast, you'll break yourself.
<firecrotch> otherwise they'll still get them and the connection will be dropped
<Walkboss> I know it has to be implemented both sides
<eshat> HELP. i also have no menu entry for kcontrol ,... did i forget to install a package ???
<firecrotch> Walkboss:  the better solution would be to switch to an ISP that doesn't throttle BT
<Walkboss> I wish
<Walkboss> If that's the better solution, then I'll just have to not use BT
<eshat> why is there no menu entry for kcontrol ?
<stdin> eshat: kubuntu uses system settings by default
<stdin> you can still start kcontrol via Alt-F2
<stdin> or add it to the menu
<bEbeShoChKa> kfo staa we
<bEbeShoChKa> shmatki
<bEbeShoChKa> ;]
<XtazY> crackhead_25_
<bEbeShoChKa> DrUnKnMuNkY:
<bEbeShoChKa> DrUnKnMuNkY
<bEbeShoChKa> emanuel
<bEbeShoChKa> djdarkman_
<bEbeShoChKa> deci
<stdin> bEbeShoChKa: what are you doing
<bEbeShoChKa> nothing
<bEbeShoChKa> ;]
<emanuel> :-S
<bEbeShoChKa> what do you want ?
<stdin> watching you do "nothing"
<bEbeShoChKa> xxaxaaxxaxa
<bEbeShoChKa> cool
<bEbeShoChKa> :)
<bEbeShoChKa> emanuel {}
<emanuel> Thanks!
<emanuel> :D
 * sub[t]rnl adds a tally to the chalk board
<bEbeShoChKa> ok baby {}
<sub[t]rnl> bEbeShoChKa: #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to goof around
<santi> ll
<newuser> sorry    had to break for dinner    Im back and will do the test now.
<BluesKaj> !restricted packages | newuser
<kiiz> does any one know of a package like aptoncd but works on windows
<BluesKaj> !restricted-packages | newuser
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> !info restricted-packages
<ubotu> Package restricted-packages does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> aha
<newuser> ok    I did the test and I think it is looking for something that may not exist... I have a black term window and the white cursur no action
<killermach> I need to create another user and  Administrator mode does not let me stay in administrator mode in System Settings->Users
<newuser> fignew
<fignew> do you hear any sound?
<newuser> no
<killermach> anyone have some advice on that? fresh 7.10 install and I'm using the user I created on install
<fignew> ok, press ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> !restricted formats | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fignew> and run alsamixer
<fignew> make sure the channels are up
<BluesKaj> and unmuted
<BluesKaj> to umute use the M key
<BluesKaj> unmute
<Lynoure> velho: I hope it worked for you... I'll need to get some sleep now. If it did not, feel free to message me about it, and I'll get back to you when I'm awake and at the computer
<Bawbatos>  simple issue, i thought however i have not been able to fix it. i have a wide screen lcd, display is 1680x1050. xorg cfgs for 1600x1200 which looks like crap. i edited the xorg.conf file and removed the everything res wise just putting in 1680x1050 however it is ignored and just comes up at 1600x1200
<velho> Lynoure: ok
<Bawbatos> anyone have any pointers
<newuser> how do I "run" alsamixer
<velho> Lynoure: yes its working
<velho> Lynoure: thank you SO MUCH
<fignew> newuser: just type it in the konsole
<newuser> ok
<velho> Lynoure: have a goodnight sleep
<velho> ;)
<newuser> alsamixer
<BluesKaj> type ' alsamixer ' in the terminal
<newuser> command not found
<Lynoure> velho: That's nice to hear :)
<fignew> gah, not installed by default
<newuser> it is or it isn't installed by default\
<fignew> newuser: type in sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<fignew> it isn't
<newuser> gotta take the damn dog out to relieve...  ok ill do that first then take him out'
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<BluesKaj> ok too many i cooks here . I'll back off
<newuser> ok its installed
<newuser> I see unable to fetch some archives\
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know how well Creative's mp3 players work with Amarok (or Kubuntu in general)?
<fignew> newuser: ok
<fignew> BluesKaj: hmm alsamixergui is an X11 app ;/
<newuser> could not resolve    us.archive.ubuntu.com
<fignew> newuser: do you see the speaker icon in the bottom right taskbar
<newuser> noi
<newuser> no
<fignew> is this a laptop?
<killermach> I need to create new users on a fresh 7.10 install
<newuser> the network somehow got disconnected
<Don_jr333> what is the command to search my file system for a specific phrase? grep?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer gui is gnome
<killermach> but when I click Administrator mode, it goes away,
<fignew> newuser: don't sweat the apt-get command, it never installed it, and I made a mistake, that isn't the right program to install
<BluesKaj> it will run on kde , I've used it
<dmcglone> Hello
<dmcglone> I just found out i'm a troll
<Don_jr333> oh goodness.  What is the all in 1 dev package that ubuntu offers?  I can't remember the name
<newuser> ok,,,  what now
<fignew> BluesKaj: could you help out newuser I gotta get going
<BluesKaj> ok, fignew
<newuser> hi blue
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dmcglone
<ubotu> dmcglone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> Don_jr333: you mean build-essential ?
<dmcglone> Oh geeez now I get the 3rd from you.
<BluesKaj> newuser, type alsamixer in the terminal
<sourcemaker> should I use the "file" or "directory" format to store my contacts in kontact?
<Don_jr333> stdin yes that's it, thank you
<dmcglone> stdin, did I do anything? I think I got in trouble.
<newuser> BluesKaj  i have to apt get it first\
<LjL> dmcglone, nevermind. rather, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<stdin> dmcglone: this channel is kubuntu support only, no offtopic discussion
<dmcglone> LjL, I was going to help with questions
<LjL> dmcglone: sure. good luck - keep it on topic.
<dmcglone> I was just saying Hi to everyone
<BluesKaj> ok newuser, in the terminal : sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<newuser> ok it looks as it is installed... I saw it reading and deferred processing now taking place... ok Im ready to run it\
<newuser> how do I run it... I typed alsamixer in terminal and got no such file or directory
<Bawbatos> i need the same order every time for a firewall
<Bawbatos> sorry. wrong window
<Don_jr333> and how can I get this to stop asking for my CD when I use apt-get?
<newuser> ok I found it in the menu and it is loading
<dmcglone> Don, uncheck the CD in your sources list
<BluesKaj> newuser, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Don_jr333> thank you dmcglone and how would I go about searching my system for a specific file/phrase
<newuser> the specified library arts could not be found
<killermach> ok. got an error from kdesudo about no arguments being supplied when I clicked Administrator mode in User Management,  this is a fresh 7.10 install I'm using the user created on install, anyone know how to fix this?
<sourcemaker> should I use the "file" or "directory" format to store my contacts in kontact? When adding a new book, I can select between different types of formats? This format should I use?
<dmcglone> use adept
<dmcglone> in the sources menu I think
<Don_jr333> adept will search for java in my system files and show me the files with java int their names?
<newuser> The diagnostics is:   libasound.so.2 cannot open shared objict file:no such file or directory
<dmcglone> it's under the menu adept/manage repositories
<dmcglone> oh yeah, just type java in the search bar
<newuser> BluesKaj are you still with me
<BluesKaj> yup
<Don_jr333> I'm not looking to search for installations, just any file in my system that has the word java in it's name
<dmcglone> sudo find / -name java
<newuser> Think you canhelp me figure this out
<Don_jr333> thank you
<BluesKaj> did you follow my entry above newuser /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Thylio> How  can i change my  taskbar?
<dmcglone> how do you want it changedd Thylio?
<newuser> yes, when I clicked on sound it takes me to a new open window   sound system-system settings         The specified library arts could not be found..   The diagnostics is:libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file:No file or directory
<Thylio> dmcglone: I want a log bar whit "two tasks" i the hight, on the top of my screen:p
<sourcemaker> should I use the "file" or "directory" format to store my contacts in kontact? No answers here?
<dmcglone> i'm lost thylio, can you rephrase that question?
<newuser> also it says   possible reasons    An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module            or       You have old third party modules lying around
<newuser> Did you get that BluesKaj\\\
<LaserJock> anybody know what the preferred source for KDE4 is for gutsy? PPA or -backports?
<BluesKaj> yes , newuser
<newuser> what do you think
<BluesKaj> ok, do you have synaptic pkg manager?
<newuser> y
<Thylio> dmcglone: basicly i want a big taskbar at the top of my screen, not at the bottom. and i want k-meny, storage media/home folder, clock exc. at the bottom.
<newuser> up and running\\
<dmcglone> thylio, right click on kicker and go to add new pannel
<newuser> pkg manager that is\
<dmcglone> add what you want and then drag it to the top of the screen then arrange your stuff on it how you want
<BluesKaj> open synaptic , edit/fix broken packages/apply if the "apply " is highlighted
<derdui> Hi
<Thylio> dmcglone: Okay. thx
<newuser> not highlighted
<Thylio> dmcglone: how do i remove the taskbar from the kmenu bar?=s
<newuser> This is Killin me... I have gutsy 7.10 on my desktop and it really is the BEST!!!!   but I cant get it on my laptop as good....
<BluesKaj> newuser , how did you upgrade to gutsy ?
<dmcglone> right click on the little bar on the very left side of it and choose remove
<newuser> I used the iso and burned a disc\
<Thylio> dmcglone: aaaah...   Thx!
<dmcglone> no prob.
<newuser> Its fine on my desktop and it was good on my laptop yesterday but I had some unexplained and forgotten problems with it so I reformatted the laptop and reinstalled the disx today and all is good with the exception of the sound and web video]\
<dmcglone> !register nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register nick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ok, let's see if your soundcard is even listed in the hardware : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Don_jr333> to register a nick /msg nickserv
<newuser> my term icon is bouncing and now has dissappeared     the term window did not come up\
<dmcglone> all I get with that is a blank window
<dmcglone> I was reading the page above, I don't see anything about registering.
<newuser> I CANT GET IN THE TERMINAL WINdow     and sorry for yelling\
<dmcglone> newuser, ctrl + alt + esc and see if one is already running and kill it.
<dmcglone> then try again
<BluesKaj> newuser, write the command down cat /proc/asound/cards and type it after you logon the TTY , which we need to do to get the terminal back .. if you got the terminal back ignore this but if not, ctrl+alt+F2
<newuser> not able to start a term and I now have a blank black window]
<newuser> my son and I have the exact same new toshiba satalite computers...  He has typed in his term and it was able to see the intel hardware.... we do have the same issues
<dmcglone> what do I type in the blank window to register my nick?
<newuser> ok
<newuser> I also have the hardware     Intel   HDA-intel
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<snarkster> hi again, Im trying to watch a backup iso of a dvd i made.  But the image is all messed up.. I know the iso is good as I checked it on a different computer. Where would I find libdvdcss as it doesnt show up in the repo
<BluesKaj> newuser, ok to get back to the desktop after running the command , ctrl+alt+F7
<newuser> ok   but I do have a black background\
<BluesKaj> !restricted formats | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmcglone> thanks LjL
<newuser> should I restart
<BluesKaj> yes
<zr> hello, suppose I have two soundcards on my computer; both are recognized correctly, but the one I use is the second one (/dev/audio1). How do I set that card as the deafult
<zr> *default
<laurence> hey, does anyone know how to use webcam in kopete?
<BluesKaj> zr, sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<zr> BluesKaj: thanks, but what is the "
<zr> "name of soundcard"
<zr> is it the device number?
<zr> oh, found out
<zr> thanks
<BluesKaj> zr, vwhatever soundcard you want to use ...find the name with this command : cat /proc/asound/cards
<zr> BluesKaj: works, thanks
<BluesKaj> yw :)
<newuser> ok I have restarted the laptop and I cant even get to the desktop... It looks like my password has changed somehow
<newuser> I am at the desktop but cannot do anything that requires my password....    I cant connect to the internet\]\
<zr> newuser: sudo su
<newuser> my terminal will not come up    I get the bouncy icon and then it quits\
<zr> newuser: what terminal would that be?
<Kite_DH> bouncy icon :> how cute
<johnficca> hi I have a problem with Konqueror I do like it but it gets stuck loading web pages sometimes and times out, then I have to hit the refreash button and hope it doesn't do it again...is there a way to fix this?
<siderma> hy all
<trpr> zr: fyi sudo -s does the same thing .. not really certain if there is any reason to use one over the other
<siderma> i have real problems installing mysql
<newuser> the only one I know of....   I used cntl alt f2 and am in the temp terminal
<siderma> doea anyone have time to help me
<newuser> I now am signed in as root in the temp term
<siderma> ?
<zr> trpr: didn't know that, I always used sudo su
<BluesKaj> can you open adept or synaptic , newuser?
<newuser> ill try
<newuser> requires password and I cant use my password   telling me wrong pass\
<newuser> does the same for any funtion that requires a password
<newuser> not true,,,,  IM IN THE SYNAPTIC MANAGER NOW
<ricanelite> anyone here is using KDE 4?
<newuser> there are no broken packages\
<newuser> Yes    I am in synaptic      what now???
<BluesKaj> ok open  search and type konsole , reinstall if necessary
<johnficca> I am using Kubuntu 7.10
<johnficca> how do I turn off ipv6
<johnficca> ?
<newuser> ok    reinstalling now';'
<stdin> !ipv6 | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ricanelite> i just installed Kubuntu but was reading about there is going to be a new KDE Destop coming out later this year. Which is it beta right now
<trpr> ricanelite: i think the release was bumped into january
<ricanelite> oo ok
<ricanelite> which anyways I have a question I'm trying to run Amarok but it runs very slow. I have a fast machine
<newuser> ok, , ,, ,, reinstalled and no change in the reaction of the terminal icon... Still bouncing and then stops without opening\
<posingaspopular> ricanelite: you can try reinstalling amarok
<posingaspopular> that might work
<BluesKaj> i think drastic measures are required newuser ... but i don't know how to help short of suggesting you do another clean install
<obsidian> anybody have a problem with certain kde apps segfaulting, straight out of a clean install?
<newuser> Thats what i feared the most..... ok   thanks for all the help and time you guys put into it anyway/
<Bawbatos> what is a good kde gui for iptables
<posingaspopular> firestarter Bawbatos
<Bawbatos> thanks
<obsidian> it's weird, everything is working very well
<Don_jr333> How can I get korean text to show up in text editor without having to change my global language to korean?
<obsidian> I just have the two things, kate, and software-properties-kde, segfault on every startup
<obsidian> i've been looking at the stacktraces and there is no obvious cause
<BluesKaj> newuser, someone else more knowledgeable may be able help you ...I'm just not well enuff informed yet
<zr> sorry, what what the command to change default soundcard again?
<zr> -what +was
<BluesKaj> zr, sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<newuser> well I appreciate your time trying anyway thx
<obsidian> I tried rebuilding kdebase
<obsidian> now I am working on a rebuild of glibc
<zr> BluesKaj: thanks again
<obsidian> I guess I will have to debug this line by line
<obsidian> I just can't believe I am getting a segfault from THE text editor on a clean install
<obsidian> I take it it's just me?
<Don_jr333> No one know's how to show korean text in a text editor on kubuntu?
<Don_jr333> how do I search my system files for a specific file name?
<brad__> use "locate" to find files
<Don_jr333> thank you brad_
<eVipere> Hey, anyone know where the option to change the window manager to emerald is at?
<brad__> you can also use "which" if you are looking for an executable that is in your path
<lovedeatm> floppy:/u not recognixed...kubuntu says its not supported
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i dont recall a floppy:/ kioslave.
<Dr_willis> then again -i have no floppy disks any more
<lovedeatm> dr_willis, lol...well my comp still has the drive and if i type in floppy:/a i can get a normal floppy drive
<Dr_willis> where is this /a comming from ?
<Dr_willis> system:/media  should be showing it - would be my guess.
<Dr_willis> Or mount the darn thing manually :)
<lovedeatm> dr_willis, its the shortcut to acess your floppy drive system if you have mtools installed
<safe> what is the program I need to detect wireless signals in kubuntu?
<lovedeatm> dr_willis, i using usb for my ipod which is already having its own issues....yeah
<lovedeatm> safe, wlan is what i use...it should already be installed under internet apps
<Don_jr333> Everything I find says I should have korean lang/fonts installed by default with kubuntu, but they don't show up right for me...
<lovedeatm> dr_willis, how do you munt manually? and by anychance what do you know of ipods?
 * Dr_willis uses hammers on ipods.
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/THISDIRMUSTEXISTBEFORHAND -t filesystem
<posingaspopular> safe: knetworkmanager
<safe> posingaspopular: the network card works ok but what do i use to see the wireless signals with?
<posingaspopular> safe: the program is called knetworkmanager
<safe> ok, thanks
<posingaspopular> kmenu-> add/remove programs or you can do 'sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager' in a terminal
<posingaspopular> i suggest the add/remove programs way
<lovedeatm> dr_willis, k and try not to smash my ipod....
<safe> posingaspopular: i have no network connection
<safe> nevermind
<safe> thanks
<posingaspopular> np
<Don_jr333> I can get kde menu's to show in korean, but it won't show korean text in kate.....
<Don_jr333> this is annoying
<posingaspopular> Don_jr333: why dont you ask in the korean chan?
<blizzzek> gn8
<Don_jr333> Cause I don't speak or read korean, I just need to be able to see the korean texts in a text editor or java compiler
<matttis> hi
<Don_jr333> guess it can't hurt to see if anyone there speaks english, what's the channel?
<matttis> kdm isnt starting, what can I do _
<Manad> hi...just installed kunbutu. LOVE IT!
<firecrotch> Manad: welcome! great to hear!
<Manad> I'm not shallow or anything, but a great presentation counts for a lot in a desktop OS.
<Don_jr333> what's the korean channel for kubuntu kor?
<posingaspopular> matttis: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<brad__> Don_jr333:  you have to use an input method app like skim
<posingaspopular> i *think*
<Don_jr333> brad__ I have skim, how do I use it?
<chas> hello
<Don_jr333> I click the little icon down there nad it does nothing
<matttis> posingaspopular: no, i would have to change some settings
<chas> I've got an interesting problem
<Manad> just one question: I'm looking at KDE System Guard, and it says "104 processes"...am I really running 104 processes, or is that the total processes available on the computer?
<brad__> i used this to set up japanse:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.04
<brad__> should be similar for korean
<Don_jr333> thanks
<brad__> this looks good also:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu
<Don_jr333> great, I appriciate it. I've been digging and couldnt' find it
<zr> once I installed compiz, where do I activate the desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mlang> hi, how can i add windows on a striped raid drive to my grub menu? windows is on sda1 and sda2
<zr> thanks
<Dr_willis> You have to run compiz --replace and perhaps emerald --replacve i belive
<altg> hie all
<altg> is there any body there ??
<Manad> Let's say I wanted to have torrents running on my account, but other users need to use the computer. How do I let them login to their accounts without logging off myself?
<safe> i dont see any wi-fi networks in the manager even though my wi fi is on???
<chas> should be able to go to k menu and hit switch user
<altg> yep, use switch user !!
<Manad> "lock current and start new session" or "start new session"?
<chas> the former
<Manad> thank you
<altg> think the first one, ask ur password to reconnect and the second not !?!
<altg> do u know if it's normal that adept don't ask any root pass in new 7.10 Gutsy ???
<pastor> holas a todos
<pastor> alguien habla español?
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pastor> gracias
<Manad> if I wanted to have a folder accessible by all users on the machine, where should I put it?
<oobe> anywhere you just need to change the permissions
<oobe> /usr/share would work
<Manad> I know, but are there guidelines? Is it a bad idea to create a new root folder?
<Manad> allright, that'll work
<Manad> thanks
<altg> do u know if it's normal that adept don't ask any root pass in new 7.10 Gutsy ???
<obsidian> anybody else getting segfaults on certain commands??
<oobe> altg, there is no root password configured
<oobe> altg, you can use sudo to set a root passwd
<altg> for my desktop i did an upgrade to gutsy and it's ok for the pass !!!
<Dragnslcr> altg- it should, though I've noticed that kdesudo saves your password briefly, just like sudo
<altg> but for my laptop i just do a new install of gtsy
<Dragnslcr> So if you opened something else that requires sudo a few minutes earlier, it may have had your access saved
<zr> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<altg> and during install, nowhere there is root pass asked
<altg> no, i didn'n open any else that require sudo before
<altg> just fist time use kwallet to record my wifi wep key
<newuser> OK OK I have finished reinstalling ubuntu 7.10 again and now I'm updadting the software that was initially detected by thesystem...   I', not 100% sure how to get the KDE installed on the system if someone could help me with that and keep your fingers crossed as to if I will have sound this time....  Also, there was a problem with the web video and of course sound when in ANY browser.... Installation is almost done... Any knowledgea
<oobe> but *ubuntu doesnt ask for a root password during install it only asks you so make a user password
<newuser> ble people PLEASE get me through this install... Thanks...  ooo  it is configuring sound juicer right now...  :)
#kubuntu 2008-12-01
<VistaUser> yah
<VistaUser> i dont like torrents because well u have to download them before u can here them
<szrhawaii> thats like when they compare windows to mac
<astromme> epimeth: No, but I'm pretty sure it's a kde3 app which would mean it would use your kde3 io-slaves
<szrhawaii> yeah thats ture but if you know what you want your good
<VistaUser> mac is better its purple
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> umm what can i use to organize my ipod?
<szrhawaii> haha and the find files bar is in the top right not the bottom left
<loganWHD>  [30/Nov/2008:18:55:52 -0500] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<loganWHD> not even sure what that means
<epimeth> astromme: noooooooooo!!!! but its part of kdewebdev :-(
<szrhawaii> theres a feature for that on your package manager
<VistaUser> whats it called?
<szrhawaii> i use amarok for everything but theres other good ones out there
<VistaUser> u know any lol that is easy to use?
<szrhawaii> i look them up
<VistaUser> ok
<epimeth> VistaUser: amarok is pretty good
<astromme> epimeth: However, kde3 still has kioslaves....
<epimeth> astromme: yea, but I probably have to install them somehow....
<VistaUser> is it nice looking?
<epimeth> astromme: and I'm very surprised that the kde team hasn't ported quanta yet....
<szrhawaii> yeah it is vistauser
<epimeth> VistaUser: amarok, yea... I'm a fan
<astromme> epimeth: Maybe there is a kde4 version that I don't know about. Go to help -> about Quanta
<szrhawaii> you can modify it easily
<astromme> I use amarok and love it
<szrhawaii> and theres plenty of add ns
<JontheEchidna> Quanta hasn't been ported to KDE4 yet btw
<epimeth> astromme: yea, you're right...
<JontheEchidna> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<astromme> Currently I'm using the Amarok2 RC packages and they are great
<epimeth> JontheEchidna: thanks :-p
<astromme> JohntheEchidna: Thanks
<VistaUser> apt-get install amarok?
<JontheEchidna> ya, np
<Dillizar> does anybody use Opera??
<epimeth> JontheEchidna: wait, its says Version 4!!!
<JontheEchidna> epimeth: that's the debian epoch
<epimeth> VistaUser: should be installed by default
<szrhawaii> yep thats it vistauser
<astromme> epimeth: The plot thickens...
<VistaUser> oo kk
<epimeth> oh... garrrr
<szrhawaii> it should be in your media section
<astromme> Oh, so thats what the 4: in everything is
<VistaUser> not there :)
<epimeth> so I can't view my scp folders in it anymore?!?  that sucks
<JontheEchidna> Back in the KDE2 days somebody used the svn revision number (30,000 or something) as the package version
<astromme> epimeth: You can still use fish
<szrhawaii> then download it from your package manager
<epimeth> astromme: not that I can see...
<VistaUser> szrhawaii u using KDE or ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> so we had to put a 4 in front of everything
<astromme> epimeth: You're on intrepid, right?
<szrhawaii> kde
<szrhawaii> well kubuntu
<szrhawaii> 8.04.1
<VistaUser> kubuntu is KDE?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<VistaUser> ooo i didnt know
<VistaUser> cool
<szrhawaii> they also have mythbuntu and xubuntu to
<VistaUser> what that be and how i get?
<gadalej> hi room
<VistaUser> hey
<epimeth> VistaUser: yea, by default.  kubuntu and ubuntu are the same except for the default packages installed, mainly ones related to the window manager.  kde for kbuntu, gnome for ubuntu
<epimeth> astromme: yup
<astromme> JontheEchidna: Shows what problems down the road one decision can make
<szrhawaii> well myth is for like a person running a home entertainment off their laptop which runs xfce on it
<szrhawaii> which xubuntu runs xfce
<VistaUser> will i need to burn another ISO for those?
<szrhawaii> depends if you only have the one cd or the multi cd
<szrhawaii> i have the one that has all four on them
<epimeth> VistaUser: you can use the online repositories, too
<VistaUser> how did u get them?
<szrhawaii> but yeah you would though
<szrhawaii> just type those names in
<szrhawaii> xubuntu
<gadalej> yeah, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<szrhawaii> and mythbuntu in google
<VistaUser> ok
<epimeth> gadalej: yup
<VistaUser> and i can get there repos and get them into the start session thing?
<szrhawaii> or you can do it that way too
<epimeth> astromme: so any more suggestions?
<szrhawaii> i would just download them from the web page
<astromme> epimeth: I'm looking now... fish isn't working for me with quanta either =/
<VistaUser> ok
<szrhawaii> avoids complications
<szrhawaii> just in case you accidentally press the wrong button somewhere
<VistaUser> will i be able to keep ubuntu to?
<szrhawaii> like i do sometimes
<VistaUser> does it become a new session thing in the options?
<szrhawaii> i believe you get the option all the time to double partition with ubuntu
<szrhawaii> at the beginning when you download the iso from the web page
<VistaUser> ooooo kk
<Walzmyn> Anybody know what to do if enabling desktop effects turned yer screen black?
<astromme> VistaUser: Yes it becomes a new session
<szrhawaii> of course it becomes a new session cause your re partitioning
<astromme> Walzmyn: You can manually disable desktop effects by removing the kwinrc config file in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<szrhawaii> but save all your stuff before doing anything a friendly reminder
<VistaUser> astromme: ok, if i get the repository and use synaptic
<VistaUser> ok
<astromme> szrhawaii: You can install both kde and gnome on the same ubuntu install
<astromme> From gnome do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get kde
<astromme> or rather
<astromme> if you want to be able to remove it easily
<astromme> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop. Then to remove it, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<astromme> VistaUser: yes, synaptic works too
<szrhawaii> astromme that manual configure for the desktop does it shut off completely
<VistaUser> ok ty
<astromme> szrhaaii: What?
<szrhawaii> or when you restart will it come back on
<szrhawaii>  Walzmyn: You can manually disable desktop effects by removing the kwinrc config file in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc\
<Walzmyn> astromme, should I just remove that file, or edit it and change a setting?
<astromme> szrhawaii: it resets kwin to the defaults
<VistaUser> brb
<gadalej> anyone here using winfast tx2000xp in ubuntu?
<szrhawaii> oh i was looking for a way to shut of my default background from drawing
<astromme> Walzmyn: You can probably edit it but I'm not sure. Remvoing it will remove customizations to kwin (such as enabled desktop effects, screen positions of apps, etc)
<szrhawaii> do you know what file that is
<szrhawaii> or how to do that
<astromme> szrhawaii: No idea
<Walzmyn> astromme, good deal, thankyouverymuch. I'll go give it a whirl
<astromme> epimeth: Hmm... It looks to be a no go here =/
<szrhawaii> it kind of sucks i gotta do the killall kdesktop everytime to see my other background
<VistaUser> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<VistaUser> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dr_willis> Are you root?
<VistaUser> what does that mean and how can i get into the file or w/e
<astromme> VistaUser: Are you sudoed?
<dr_willis> :)
<VistaUser> idk what that mean
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install whatever....
<dr_willis> note the 'sudo'
<VistaUser> ooooooo i need sudo
<astromme> VistaUser: are you using synaptic or the command line?
<szrhawaii> its a root if you cant get in
<astromme> Woah, that was some irc lag
<VistaUser> i am trying to get amorak
<szrhawaii> did it give you a password option
<dr_willis> yes... rember 'to do SYSTEM TYPE TASKS - one must be root' :)
<epimeth> astromme: yea... garrrrr sucks
<VistaUser> nope
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install WHATEVER
<epimeth> VistaUser: sudo apt-get install amarok.  but it should be installed already if you installed kubuntu-desktop
<VistaUser> i was sudoed
<epimeth> VistaUser: K -> Multimedia-> Amarok
<VistaUser> ty i am trying to get xubuntu mythubntu and what not
<szrhawaii> did you give a admin password or in the admin user session
<VistaUser> yes
<szrhawaii> then it should let you
<VistaUser> kk i got it working i need sudo infront of apt-get
<szrhawaii> you always need sudo
<szrhawaii> its like abra cadabra
<VistaUser> yah i just figured that out
<dr_willis> dident we just say that in the examplkes.. like 3 times :P
<epimeth> sudo make me a sandwich
<VistaUser> LOL
<dr_willis> sudo the hokey pokey
<VistaUser> sudo pie-get eat
<e-head> alright.  it's working now.  switching from a DVD rom to a CD ROM seemed to help.
<jsunio> dumb question: would I want to create extra partion as extended or primary. It might be mounted by either linux or windows (dual boot).
<astromme> epimeth: =/. Not good: <JontheEchidna> nope, they used to be in kdebase and now kdebase is at the kde4 version
<epimeth> jsunio: your choice, really... just keep in mind that you can have either 4 primary or 3 primary and 1 extended (with up to 4 partitions on the extended)
<epimeth> yea... I'm just gonna ssh and use emacs... even though its sloooooow
<jsunio> epimeth: I googled what "extended partition" is, but I couldn't really find out why you would want to use it.
<astromme> epimeth: kate isn't enough?
<epimeth> astromme: I just threw up a little in my mouth
<astromme> jsunio: because if you want more than 4 partitions extended partitions are the only way to go
<jsunio> aha!
<epimeth> jsunio: I just told you. an extended partition allows you to create 4 more partitions
<jsunio> tx
<astromme> epimeth: Blargh! What's wrong with kate?
<epimeth> astromme: its a text editor.  I'm developing
<epimeth> astromme: kate is my editor of choice for conf files... not for creating an entire drupal driven site!
<astromme> Out of curoisity, what does vim have that kate is lacking (not including the differing modes of interface, unless that's the reason)
<epimeth> astromme: vim?  I'd rather use kate!
<epimeth> astromme: I'm an emacs boy
<epimeth> :-)
<astromme> epimeth: alright, emacs. I had a 50/50 chance =P
<epimeth> and yes, its the interface modes.  syntax highlighting, auto indentation
<VistaUser> uis ubuntu and linux made for coding ???
<jsunio> you can use vi without a gui
<epimeth> its a pain in the butt to do those things elsewhere
<Walzmyn> woohoo! That worked guys. Thanks for the advise.
<astromme> epimeth: Alright, I don't know if the auto-indentation exsists for kate but unless you've got some crazy language kate has excellent syntax highlighting. But, that's offtopic, sorry that quanta isn't working =/
<epimeth> VistaUser: well I'm just realized that kde4 is not yet ready for us developers, but kdevelop (in my case, kdewebdev) has some really good packages for developers
<Walzmyn> I ended up just editing it. T'was a single true/false setting what fixed it
<astromme> Walzmyn: Glad to hear
<VistaUser> oo kk
<epimeth> VistaUser: but in general, Linux is #1 for development, web dev especially
<astromme> epimeth: I've been working with some of the svn builds of kdevelop4. Wow they are amazing
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> well i guess i got to learn coding for fun :)
<VistaUser> i installed amarok and now i cant find
<szrhawaii> it should be in your multimedia section in your start menu
<VistaUser> is there a command like sudo apt find amarok or someting????????
<astromme> Walzmyn: Out of curiosity what graphics card do you have?
<astromme> VistaUser: apt-cache search packagename
<astromme> you don't need to sudo that
<VistaUser> oo kk ty
<epimeth> VistaUser: I told you... K-> Multimedia -> Amarok :-)
<VistaUser> ooo kk i guess i need to go into Kubuntu brb
<e-head> Hey
<astromme> e-head: welcome back
<e-head> It seems to be going on fine now that I switched from a DVD to a CD ROM.
<e-head> Can anyone point me to a "Kubuntu Quick Start" guide or something?
<szrhawaii> vistauser you didnt download it in your ubuntu
<e-head> One that ISNT geared to a total newbie.
<dr_willis> Gee... you anything else you want? :P
<e-head> Those 101 guides can kind of get on my nerves.  ;)
<astromme> e-head: Hmm
<astromme> e-head: I might look at the KDE release notes
<dr_willis> learning kde 4 -  i would start with the kde4 help docs/homepage I guess
<VistaUser> back
<szrhawaii> did you find it
<dr_willis> as for  learning Linux. :) theres 10000's of guides for that - of all levels.
<VistaUser> yah
<epimeth> VistaUser: you weren't in kubuntu?  then you could have just alt+f2 and then "amarok"
<e-head> Does kubuntu have any sort of admin tools like Suse?
<epimeth> in fact, you can do that in kubuntu too
<e-head> Or does KDE for that matter?
<astromme> It has a system config in "System Settings"
<VistaUser> omg nvm i love kbuntu feel of things
<e-head> Or, should I just open a console and break out vi for configuring my network settings and things like that?
<astromme> e-head: to see things in 4.1: http://kde.org/announcements/4.1/
<VistaUser> ubuntu and kubuntu commands the same?
<e-head> thanks
<szrhawaii> kubuntu g=has a nicer feel of a lot of things
<VistaUser> lol
<e-head> It's been a while since I've even used KDE.
<VistaUser> ubuntu and kubuntu commands the same?
<szrhawaii> not all
<epimeth> VistaUser: yes.  there is no difference between the two
<VistaUser> ok
<epimeth> VistaUser: the only difference is in the window manager
<VistaUser> how do i find my ipod in amarok?
<VistaUser> epimeth ok
<szrhawaii> with the window open you should be able to see options along the rights ide of the window
<astromme> e-head: if you have specific questions ask them here. I can help. If you want general information try http://userbase.kde.org or the release notes I posted above
<VistaUser> yah i see um but which is my ipod under i went to devices and nothing
<astromme> Some of my best finds: alt-f2 for krunner (application launcher and more). Add some plasmoids (see the cashew on the panel or in the upper right hand corner) and play around with some apps
<astromme> VistaUser: It should be in devices on the left hand side of amarok
<VistaUser> i am there and its not there
<astromme> Try plugging in your ipod after amarok is started
<VistaUser> ok
<e-head> Has anyone here used XRDP?
<astromme> e-head: xrdp? Meaning just rdp for X11?
<szrhawaii_> #compiz-fusion
<VistaUser> nope nothing
<VistaUser> i think not compatible with itouch?
<astromme> VistaUser: oh, yeah.... probably not =/
<e-head> astromme, yeah, pretty much
<VistaUser> dang lol
<szrhawaii_> try finding the ipod plug ins
<astromme> I think the iPhone/iPod touch need to be hacked to work with linux because of the new encryption
<e-head> you can use Windows remote desktop with it.
<astromme> but I could be wrong
<VistaUser> so i need to do something to make work on linux
<VistaUser> let me use google brb
<astromme> e-head: alright
<astromme> e-head: I think I'm going to go afk now if you don't have any immediate questions. If you're going to be using kubuntu for a while I would suggest getting amarok2 rc (check kubuntu.org).
<tpw_rules> i installed kdevelop on ubuntu and it did not come with several necessary packages, such as automake, konsole, and build-essential. does this only happen on ubuntu and kubuntu comes standard with it all? I know it comes with console, but what about the other two?
<webmaren> i can't print with my hp c5180, it's giving me an error 5120 "Communication error"
<webmaren> verified that it's not a hardware problem, it works fine with the Mac
<dr_willis> I would imageine  the developer of the package  - dident include EVERY development package as dependencies.. :)
<astromme> tpw_rules: You can use kdevelop to develop non-cpp applications, and kdevelop itself doesn't depend on those packages
<VistaUser> is there a way to turn off the password thing to download thingS?
<astromme> They are probably suggested but not depended-on
<jsunio> webmaren: I had trouble with my printer too, did you try googling it?
<webmaren> VistaUser: are you talking about using Adept?
<tpw_rules> astromme: ah ok, but i was asking because suse comes with it all
<astromme> VistaUser: ? meaning with sudo so it doesn't ask for your password?
<webmaren> jsunio: I have but it doesn't seem that anyone has a real solution
<VistaUser> no i mean when i download something from a site and when i ty install it always asks for a password
<jsunio> Any evidence of people getting it to work?
<jsunio> webparem: Any evidence of people getting it to work?
<e-head> Good heavens
<webmaren> VistaUser: you remember back when you had windows, and you got viruses?
<e-head> Things have changed so much.  ;)
<VistaUser> yah
<astromme> tpw_rules: Yeah, i'm pretty sure that it's not included because kdevleop doesn't depend on those packages. Rather, what you create with kdevelop might depend on them
<e-head> I've been running EvilWM for the last 5 years.  KDE isn't even recognizable to me anymore.   ;)
<webmaren> VistaUser: This is a security feature so that doesn't happen, otherwise anybody could install anything on your machine
<VistaUser> oo kk
<astromme> e-head: Wow, that's a long time. Yeah, kde is quite a different beast than it was even a year ago
<tpw_rules> astromme: ok
<webmaren> jsunio: haven't seen anything concrete
<tpw_rules> astromme: but you need those packages to compile and run a c++ application
<jsunio> webmaren: unfortunate... I never got my printer working. But I did find a bunch of different drivers to try. Some of them *almost* worked.
<astromme> tpw_rules. Yes, I agree, but kdevelop can also be used for python, java, etc.... it's not just for cpp and imho it's not the package manager's job to guess what you're using kdevelop for. I use aptitude which auto-installs suggested packages and looking at the entry it suggests things like gdb, make, automake.
<jsunio> webmaren: You could try a generic driver that works with other HP. I thought ubuntu worked pretty well with HP.
<szrhawaii_> #pidgin
<webmaren> jsunio: it worked excellently until today
<jsunio> webmaren: does this apply https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<jsunio> webmaren: oh... did you upgrade packages or something?
<kabo> kde doesnt seems to be loaading at all. any way to fix it??
<astromme> e-head: I'm going afk. If you have a problem, address me directly so that my tray icon flashes =P
<webmaren> jsunio: just normal updates, you'd think people would be grumbling all over the place if there was an actual bug...
<jsunio> webmaren: sometimes things break for me when I do normal updates. Maybe the driver you were using, or some shared component was changed.
<webmaren> i'm going to kill someone at HP
<webmaren> my printer's IP jumped and that's why I lost it
<jsunio> hah
<webmaren> you'd think this sort of thing could be easily fixed, but noooooo
<webmaren> at least, thank you "localhost:631"
<jsunio> I wish my printer had a network port
<VistaUser> my wobbling function doesnt work'
<e-head> Hey, can you use all the "apt" command line package tools?
<e-head> and dpkg?
<astromme> e-head: From kubuntu? of course. apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, apt-source, apt-cache, etc.. are all there.
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<astromme> knusperfro: Hello
<VistaUser> whats difference between konsol and teminal?
<knusperfrosch> got a laptop with intel graphics but unfortunately i can't switch off the LCD and external VGA while idle. the display backlight turns off but after 2seconds the backlight switches on again and shows a black screen
<knusperfrosch> "xset dpms force off" does the same
<astromme> knusperfro: Sorry, no idea.
<Dj_Lite> I need a little bit of help
<Dj_Lite> can any of you guys help me?
<cuznt> ask the question already
<Dj_Lite> ok
<cuznt> we will never know unless you ask
<Dj_Lite> How do you set up internet connection on Kubuntu?
<cuznt> with knetwork manager
<Num83rGuy> K torrent is giving me a "The process for the http://tracker.name.com protocol died unexpectedly." error for many torrents. They just sit stalled and I am sure they have seeds. I am just wondering if I have my settings wrong or if it is a bug.
<Num83rGuy> Oops sorry for my rudeness. Hi, Could some one please help with question I have stated above at your lesure.
<Dj_Lite> does Kubuntu work worth Belkin?
<szrhawaii_> got a dumb question
<Dj_Lite> guess i just gotta connect with wired
<szrhawaii_> how do i add a patch file
<bopferman> Hello, I am trying to get my Logitech quickcam pro 5000 webcam working with kubuntu.  I couldnt find a native KDE webcam program (other than Kopete which doesnt support it for AIM) so I have tried to use cheese.  This program does not show any video when using the camera.  I have done a lsusb and the webcam is detected properly and I have also tested it working in Kopete.
<harolddong> from what I've read its an issue tht the current linux kernal has with webcams
<Num83rGuy> I hope I didn't step into a tabo subject.
<Num83rGuy> *taboo
<bopferman> The webcam works well in Kopete, it is detected, but only msn and yahoo are supported with that program.
<harolddong> wecams worked fine for me with hardy but not since updating to intrepid.  everything I've found says its a problem with the kernel
<VistaUser> back
<harolddong> yes it will be detected but you said you cant see any video... that's an issue a lot of people are having with the new kernel
<bopferman> I do see video in kopete, but not cheese
<VistaUser> anyone recomend any good packages
<nate_> hay all i want to make my laptop a digital frame but the guide is for a different os and i want to use this one so can u tell me how to start feh and unclutter at start
<nate_> with out x
<rogan> how do I upgrade the latest version of Amarok 2.0? I thought it would automaticly do it through the repos.. I have 8.10
<epimeth> rogan: its in the neon project... let me find it
<epimeth> rogan: http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485
<epimeth> rogan: but I must add that google.com is your friend in these situations
<rogan> shut the fuck up and dont be a smart ass
<VistaUser> how do i get hamachi?
<Num83rGuy> WOW that was uncalled for.
<jsunio> invalid input detected
<Num83rGuy> LOL
<giulia> ciao
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to remove kubuntu? I want to retain system files.. won't use GUI anymore
<Dr_willis_> You mean you wish to remove the KDE desktop AND all the X server and related files?
<rhineheart_m> yes
<Dr_willis_> fire up package manager and start Uninstalling I guess..
<Dr_willis_> Or you could just disable kdm from starting up.. and get a console login.
<rhineheart_m> is there a way doing it in CLI?
<rhineheart_m> mmm...how to do it?
<Dr_willis_> the packaging system has the apt-get cli commands yes..
<rhineheart_m> I just want to disable KDE from startup
<Dr_willis_> kdm service is started in the rc2 runlevel thers soms sysv tools to enable/disable those services
<Dr_willis_> rhineheart_m,  thats a TOTALLY differnt task then what you originall y asked then. :P
<rhineheart_m> any command? in cli?
<Dr_willis_> of course theres commands
<Dr_willis_> this is linux. ;)
<Dj_Lite> what happens when KNetworkManager stops working?
<rhineheart_m> I dunno... I just can't login into desktop
<Dr_willis_> see the directory     /etc/rc2.d    every script in there is an item ran at the startup
 * Secutor is back.
<Dr_willis_> rhineheart_m,  so why do you want to disable kdm then? why not fix the  desktop?
<rhineheart_m> the password is correct
<Dj_Lite> hmm..
<rhineheart_m> but it would go back to login page
<rhineheart_m> everytime I will try to login
<Dj_Lite> im trying to install my D-Link network adapter and the lights are flashing on it, how would i go about installing the drivers and such for it
<rhineheart_m> mmm..maybe...allowing root login could solve the problem..
<rhineheart_m> can you teach me how to let root login in KDE?
<dr_willis> I doubt if that 'fixes' anything...
<dr_willis> go to the console, stop the kdm service,  then try the 'startx' command.
<dr_willis> you CAN login to a console?
<rhineheart_m> yeah..
<rhineheart_m> both users can login to console
<dr_willis> and both users can NOT login to X?
<rhineheart_m> mm..the system won't allow root login
<dr_willis> of course root cant login directly
<rhineheart_m> but users can't too
<dr_willis> you have 1 or 2 users?
<rhineheart_m> system accepts the password but after the screen would turn to black then a matter of 3 seconds it goes back to login page
<rhineheart_m> only 2 users
<dr_willis> I would try as a test.. going to the console, and making a NEW user 'testuser' see if it also affects them
<VistaUser> dr_willis
<VistaUser> u still there
<dr_willis> Yes..  for a little while.
<rhineheart_m> dr_willis, how to make a new user?
<VistaUser> kk i got KDE rght now and at the bottom right hand corner ist has those things and the time how do i decrease its big size
<dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  i use the 'adduser' command
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  you click on the 'cashew' icon at the far right to unlock the widget/panel and resize things with that..  Other then that..   its trial and error.. and in some cases not possible. :)
<dr_willis> given how 'vague'     our little chat is.. :) im not sure what exactly you are doing.
<VistaUser> ok ty
<VistaUser> what does remove this panel do?
<dr_willis> I would guess.... removes the panel.. ;P
<VistaUser> what is a panel?
<dr_willis> The big widget at the bottom of your screen
<dr_willis> where all your buttons are.
<VistaUser> oooooooooo kk
<oscar> hola
<mister-tea> !es
<rhineheart_m> dr_willis, same thing... it wont
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vatusaixx> hi
<mister-tea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rhineheart_m> dr_willis, I added a user then I used it to login..but it won't allow me to login. After logging in.. the screen turns to black then after a 3 seconds it brings back to login page
<Dj_Lite> ok, im getting confused setting up my internet connection
<Dj_Lite> i heard taht D-Link is universal so, tahts what i got
<mister-tea> and?
<Dj_Lite> do i have to set up my network again like i did with windows
<rhineheart_m> Dj_Lite, can't you use ot?
<Dj_Lite> ot?
<rhineheart_m> it
<Dj_Lite> its not recognizing my internet
<rhineheart_m> how many NIC you got?
<Dj_Lite> lol im new to linux and im only 14 so i dont know much about my internet
<Dj_Lite> i just know how to set it up on windows
<mister-tea> go to terminal or konsole and type lspci and give the specific model of your card
<mister-tea> unless it's usb
<cuznt> !d-link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link
<cuznt> dj it should do it automatically
<cuznt> right click on the knetwork icon on your task manager
<cuznt> and see if it shows any wifi
<cuznt> if you do not see it
<cuznt> try to turn the pc off unplug it and ensure it is seated properly
<cuznt> ive had more problems with wifi on xp than this kubuntu
<dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  2 things to try.. one is look in the 'sessions' menu on kdm, and see if thers some failsafe session, or other window managers to try. if not You might want to install one as a test (sudo apt-get install fluxbox)  and try fluxbox,  also a potential test to try befor..
<dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  go to the console, kill the kdm service, and try 'startx' command..
<dr_willis> rhineheart_m,  it sounds almost like either a X server/driver issue.. or a some sort of kde config issue.
<rhineheart_m> i tried /etc/init.d/kdm stop but after that the screen turns black
<dr_willis> You mean you tried 'startx' and the screen still went black?
<rhineheart_m> let me check it again.
<VistaUser> omfg
<dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VistaUser> i read more today then i do in 1 year at school
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> reading is fun.
<VistaUser> depends on what u read
<dr_willis> Porn. :P
<VistaUser> i like tech stuff and money
<VistaUser> lol u dont read porn u watch it
<rhineheart_m> I have a doubt it was porn
<dr_willis> Old-skool porn! printed images! of women who are actually attractive.. not new porn in which.. err.. i better stop now..
<dr_willis> :P
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dr_willis> thats proberly called 'art' now a days. :P
<rhineheart_m> mister-tea, Thanks for the reminder :)
<mister-tea>  :-)
<VistaUser> lol
<rhineheart_m> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rhineheart_m> :)
 * Num83rG0n3 is under high load: Gone away for now
<VistaUser> anyone got a G1 or behold?
<jussio1> !away > Num83rG0n3
<ubottu> Num83rG0n3, please see my private message
<buckethead> No greeter widget plugin loaded <- Help??!
 * dr_willis has no idea what a 'greeter widget plugin' even is
 * buckethead concurs, Doctor.
<buckethead> I have to log into KDE via CLI.
<buckethead> Should I purge kdm-kde4? Would that do it?
<dr_willis> Proberly very little.
<dr_willis> try 'sudo kdm' and see if any error messages show up?
 * Num83rGuy is no longer under load.
<buckethead> Command Not Found.. KDM, KDM4, or KDM-KDE4.
<harolddong> All of the sudden I'm ot getting sound in the amarok 2 beta
<harolddong> sound works everywhere else though
<szrhawaii> did you check your system sound driver
<szrhawaii> sometimes mine defaults to a low setting
<szrhawaii> where it seems off buts its turned down
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<harolddong> in system settings for sound all the submenus are blank
<harolddong> is tha the way it supposed
<harolddong> to be?
<harolddong> in other there is nothing to change
<harolddong> *in other words
<harolddong> system sounds seem to work and I can play music with vlc and soungbird but amarok has no sound
<harolddong> this just strt tonight as far s I can tell
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VistaUser> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<VistaUser> !konsol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsol
<mister-tea> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RangerDuRisk> hello
<szrhawaii> just gotta ask
<RangerDuRisk> can anybody can tell me how to install windows management and effect like "beryl"
<RangerDuRisk> or emerald
<RangerDuRisk> someone talk me about emerald
<coreymon77> anyone here watch lets play videos on youtube?
<mister-tea> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<RangerDuRisk> k
<szrhawaii> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<RangerDuRisk> compiz
<szrhawaii> its not coming up on your synaptics
<RangerDuRisk> goes with ubuntu8.10
<mister-tea> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<RangerDuRisk> ok
<dr_willis> there is no more beryl  :)
<szrhawaii> they kicked it out huh
<RangerDuRisk> so
<szrhawaii> then load compiz-fusion ranger
<dr_willis> No.. it got assamlated.
<dr_willis> ;)
<RangerDuRisk> it goes with gnome
<RangerDuRisk> match
<szrhawaii> did you downloas compiz-fusion
<RangerDuRisk> yes
<dr_willis> and with kde4 - that gives kde its own alternatives to  compiz.
<szrhawaii> when i did it came with emerald
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install emerald
<dr_willis> and that will isntall it. :0 You may want the fusion-icon tool also.
<VistaUser> dr_willis how i get to KDE4?
<szrhawaii> upgrade
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  if you installed the latest kubuntu 8.10 you got kde4
<VistaUser> how
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> how i get 4.2?
<dr_willis> see any programs about menu item
<VistaUser> me?
<dr_willis> 4.2 is in the backports repos I think..
<dr_willis> see any programs about menu item --> shows your version #
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what the command is to run cron
<VistaUser> dr_willis is there a command to upgrade to KDE 4.2?
<dr_willis> proberly is.. if its not allready in the normal repops.. enable backports.. and upgrade
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<VistaUser> ok
<VistaUser> do u know package name?
<dr_willis> 'upgrade' after enabling the backports repo.. installed them for me
<VistaUser> ok
<harolddong> so the 4.2 beta is ready now?
<harolddong> its in the repos?
<cuznt> is there not a command you can shoot into the terminal to show what version is installed?
<szrhawaii> anyone know the command to get to cron in terminal
<buckethead> I had to purge kdm-kde4 and install kdm to get intrepid to work for me.
<buckethead> It was that dratted 'No greeter widget installed' thing.
<estres> ubuntu-es
<estres> #ubuntues
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<harolddong> to enable backports I just enable unsupported updates in adept right?
<harolddong> because they are enabled and so far no 4.2 packages are showing up
<mister-tea> estres:  join/kubuntu-es
<mister-tea> estres: /join #kubuntu-es
<estres> anybody know how to run google earth with wine
<estres> I have installed google earth running the installation program with wine but the executable file not running after the installation
<RangerDuRisk> remember me
<RangerDuRisk> got install compiz
<RangerDuRisk> dans when cliking install desktop effect ...i got a error message : -error kdesudo command not found-
<BluesKaj> I haven't kept up on the video copy front lately ...what's the best dvd copy/rip app ?
<BluesKaj> not having any luck at all with dvd:rip
<BluesKaj> estres there's a linux version of google earth
<loganWHD> what do you think is the BEST back up program for Kubuntu
<braeder> i need some help. i am running ubuntu eee and want to get rid of the interface over my desktop. .. or how do i see my desktop?
<braeder> <braeder> i need some help. i am running ubuntu eee and want to get rid of the interface over my desktop. .. or how do i see my desktop?
<_-Jay-_> q
<harolddong> so are the 4.2 packages supposed to be in the repos now?
<harolddong> I was never clear on that earlier
<goldmetal> i installed 8.10 via upgrade. my uname still says 2.6.24.19 , how to use new kernel?
<goldmetal> how to install cool theme?
<reanimation> hi guys
<reanimation> #ubuntu-i
<reanimation> #ubuntu-in
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bazhang> oops
<manoman> ok, i just installed the updates adept told me to, rebooted, and now i get busybox
<manoman> kubuntu 8.10
<manoman> i added rootdelay=50 but still get dumped to busybox on inintramfs
<jsunio> This is not really important, but... how do I get a USB keyboard to work on my GRUB menu. I think my GRUB is maybe from Fedora?
<manoman> rootdelay=200 gives same effect.
<manoman> Gave up waiting for root device.  Common problems:  blah blah
<manoman> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/886blahblah does not exist.  Dropping to a shell
<cyberponix> I pulled a SATA HDD outof my old laptop before I sold it, now I can not get into the drive I know the ATA password however without the laptop I can not get to where I need to be to enter it. is there a way in konsle to do this?
<Colonel_Panic> hey, how can I check my x drivers?
<jsunio> drives have passwords?
<jsunio> cyberponix: did you try mount ?
<jsunio> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/olddrive        --(or whatever it's called)
<WahbeN> hey all!
<rosco_y> jsunio: drives have passwords?  Maybe you just need to be using admin privilegs...
<WahbeN> So I am currently downloading Kubuntu 8.10 iso. Is KDE 4.1 really that cool? Am I going to be at lost since I have been using Gnome for years now? How is KDE 4.1 runnning on not-so-hot machines? I have a dual core 1.6ghz (i think) 1 gb ram and intel based video card...
<WahbeN> I want to have a prettier desktop with SVG-based widgets.. that's the main reason I want to switch
<cyberponix> Mount does not work as it was apassword entered at startup before an OS or anything is graned
<cyberponix> in BIOS first thing that happens whe a computer is booted up you can enter into setup by pressing f2 or whatever your computer has as its setup and set security to lock your computer up tighter than just what the OS offers
<jsunio> cyberponix: You cant even get to the OS?
<jsunio> cyberponix: you could try a live CD like damnsmalllinux or kubuntu live CD
<dabbu> how to add new widget ?
<dabbu> any help
<cyberponix> I tried all of that... I ever attempted to reformat said HDD but it is locked... I know the password however I can not get to a place where I can enter it
<Colonel_Panic> how do I update my NVIDIA GLX module?
<dabbu> when i watch something over LAN kubuntu ill start downloading the whole file and after that it will play or show that file ....how to handle this >??
<Colonel_Panic> how do I update my NVIDIA GLX module?
<goldmetal> what is the definition of 8.10 vs 8.04? why i ask? i upgrade from 8.04. and kernel still runs the 2.6.old version
<mr---t-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chipbuddy>  i made a /home partition so i can reinstall the OS but not have to recover my home directory. this has worked great, however the extra users i created have not been pulled over. when i try to create a user with the desired home directory, it says that directory already exists
<mr---t-> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<cyberponix> Does anyone know of a toshiba laptop BIOS emulator?
<chipbuddy> i just installed 8.10, and i had a bunch of choices for my file system. there must be pros and cons for the various types, but i can't really find any comprehensive authority on the matter.
<cyberponix> personally I am sticking with 8.04 as I can not even get my 8.10 to go past the login screen... work good for a couple days then bam cant log in anymore
<Colonel_Panic> can anybody help me with this driver problem?
<Num83rGuy> I have been looking all day but I can't find the soultion to my problem with Ktorrent. I can't find anything about the "The process for the http://tracker.name.com protocol died unexpectedly." error I keep getting and I have had no luck building 3.2 beta 1.
<Colonel_Panic> my nvidia driver is an older version
<Colonel_Panic> and I want to update to the latest one
<Num83rGuy>  <Colonel_Panic> What are you tring to do exactly again?
<Num83rGuy> I have been in every direction with my nVidia card.
<Num83rGuy> What card do you have?
<Num83rGuy> And which version of (k)ubuntu ?
<Colonel_Panic> I have an NVIDIA 8800 GTS
<Colonel_Panic> and Hardy 8.04
<Num83rGuy> And the driver you are using now?
<Colonel_Panic> NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.12
<Colonel_Panic> 177.82 is the latest stable version
<Num83rGuy> I just updated to 180.08 the other day, I will tell you how I did that.
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Num83rGuy> Hold on while I find nvidias driver page
<Num83rGuy> I will give detailed instructions but basicly I un installed the drivers from the repo and did a manual install of the driver from nvidia.
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> !envy | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Tm_T> Num83rGuy: see above
<Colonel_Panic> that's what I used to update my drivers, and it only got me as far as 173.14.12
<Colonel_Panic> I want to update to at least 177.82
<Tm_T> yes, and envyng should do that
<Colonel_Panic> but it didn't, so that's why I'm asking for help, OK?
<Tm_T> smells like it failed somehow
<Tm_T> (as usual)
<Tm_T> and/or you cannot have newer driver in Hardy
<Tm_T> that is possible too
<loganWHD> anyone ever hear of the sound working UNTIL you plug headphones into the jack?
<Colonel_Panic> others have told me that 177.82 works for them
<loganWHD> to me?
<Num83rGuy> This is the page to download 180.06 http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.06.html
<Colonel_Panic> Num83rGuy: What Kubuntu version you running?
<Num83rGuy> I just opened synaptic and purged the nvidia drivers and then hit ctrl+alt+F1 and typed "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ( use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop if you use kdm ) and then sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.06-pkg1.run
<Colonel_Panic> how do you purge the nvidia drivers?
<robert__> bonjour a tous :)
<Colonel_Panic> do you need to kill X?
<Brack10> hello
<gustavo> hola
<ooglebutte> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Brack10> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 on a Dell OptiPlex GX260 with 512mb ram and a 40 gig IDE western digital hard drive.  It looks like the installer is detecting the HDD as a SCSI RAID...so when I go to install it freezes at "Scanning Mirror" and if I cancel the installation at that point it boots up to a corrupt install which doesn't work.  Any ideas what I can do about this?
<noaXess> how can i reconfigure the xserver?
<noaXess> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ???
<ooglebutte> Brack10: tried to install without the net connected?
<Brack10> Not yet
<ooglebutte> noaXess: that'll get the basic setup
<Brack10> so unplug ethernet
<noaXess> ooglebutte: i need to reconfigure the resolution.. wrong resolution
<micha_> Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. uname -a2.6.24-22-generic there is no package for virtualbox and my kernel ... ???
<ooglebutte> noaXess: I'm not sure3 how to do that with the new X - there might be a clue on the wiki -one min and I'll check
<ooglebutte> Brack10: yep - try it with it unplugged
<micha_> isn't there a ose-module for the 24.22 kernel for virtualbox
<ooglebutte> noaXess: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766272
<ooglebutte> micha_: is that the newest kernel?
<micha_> ooglebutte: probably not
<ooglebutte> micha_: got another kernel hanging around you could use?
<micha_> i am still on hardy because i don't like kde4 up to now
<ooglebutte> micha_: all I can suggest is you search for a kernel with the ose-modules available for it
<micha_> yes looks like there are no mudules available for that kernel ???
<haffouff_> please i nedd help  to configure my postfix. I want to send mails throught the internet
<psteyn> Hi, how can I get Open Office 3.x installed?
<micha_> oo.org 3 is in debian experimental ... but i have no idea if you can mix the repros ... i normaly use debian ... psteyn
<micha_> try downloading the .deb file
<psteyn> thanks micha_ doing that
<Pie-rate> i'm trying 64bit kubuntu, having always used ubuntu before. first thing i notice is amarok can't even play it's built in radio stations because it doesn't have codecs
<Pie-rate> anyone help me with that?
<Pie-rate> what's the package to get codecs for amarok?
<Pie-rate> latest info on help.ubuntu.com suggests installing kubuntu-restricted-extras, which doesn't seem to exist
<Pie-rate> but that's for 8.04
<Pie-rate> ok now it suddenly does exist, i must've mistyped it
<fleetcommand> hm it's funny, i've found a blog which describes how to install oo.org 3.0 for kubuntu
<fleetcommand> i add the repository for the software sources, but it doesn't appear for upgrading
<philsf> I don't know what I did, but now every event I create in kontact is a groupware event, with me as atendee and organizer. Disabling groupware in the korganizer preferences doesn't stop this behavior. How can I disable this?
<Pie-rate> why don't my back/forward mouse buttons work in konqueror?
<aftertaf> mornin' all
<aftertaf> anyone using 4.2 beta from project neon?
<aftertaf> anyone awake, even?
<aftertaf> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tch> does anyone know what the preferred method of modifying the kde3 colorscheme in intrepid is?
<aftertaf> sorry, kde 3 is gone for me...
<symbiosys> who
<symbiosys> hello
<symbiosys> I haven't done IRC since I was a kid
<symbiosys> this is weird
<symbiosys> anyway
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> hi
<symbiosys> hi
<symbiosys> new to ubuntu
<aftertaf> welcome and well done: )
<symbiosys> I'm online and my my network works
<symbiosys> so I consider myself grateful
<symbiosys> LOL
<ooglebutte> hehe
<aftertaf> yeah ! ! !
<aftertaf> a good start (tm)
<philsf> I don't know what I did, but now every event I create in kontact is a groupware event, with me as atendee and organizer. Disabling groupware in the korganizer preferences doesn't stop this behavior. How can I disable this?
<mblex> symbiosys ))
<aftertaf> any groupware packages installed?
<Pie-rate> how can i bind things to mouse buttons? for example, zoom out is bound to Meta+- by default, and i want it to be Meta+scrollwheeldown
<philsf> symbiosys: actually, I believe you are not lucky it worked, since it should work in most cases
<philsf> aftertaf: like what?
<symbiosys> Okay :-)
<symbiosys> I'll take your word for it
<symbiosys> It's a lot different than my commodore vic 20
<Pie-rate> help me not switch back to gnome by telling me how to use my mouse buttons to go back/forward in konqueror!
<Pie-rate> amarok is unbelievably better than everything gnome has to offer for music.
<aftertaf> Pie-rate: scroll up/own on muse? I thkn they are button 4 / 5 or sth like that.
<joe_> i wanna be able to delate a folder but it wont let me it say's Access denide to /home/joe/.local/share/Trash/files/crystal-1.0.6.
<aftertaf> joe_: and if u empty the trashcan? does that work?
<joe_> nope the trashcan is already empty, there's nothing inside of it
<aftertaf> Pie-rate: i wrote really bad there !!! :) the scrol on mouse i think are buttons also....
<Pie-rate> aftertaf: the problem is it's not letting me bind desktop zoom (in system settings->desktop->desktop effects->all effects) to mouse scroll wheel
<aftertaf> do u have a button 4 or 5 you can set manually?
<joe_> can anyone help me out???
<aftertaf> joe_: if u open trash:/ in konqueror?
<Pie-rate> aftertaf: i don't know
<Pie-rate> aftertaf: brb restarting X
<joe_> same thing
<joe_> it wont let me
<ooglebutte> joe_: in konsole type   sudo chown -Rv joe:joe /home/joe   where joe is your login name
<ooglebutte> then try to delete it
<joe_> ok
<joe_> what's the command line for it?
<ooglebutte> you may have used sudo to move that folder to trash so you don
<ooglebutte> t own it
<joe_> what's the rest of the command line after sudo chonw -Rv
<joe_> ???
<ooglebutte> tells who you want to own it and what you want to own
<aftertaf> user and group . . .
<aftertaf> when you ls -l a folder you see the owner and group
<ooglebutte> if root owns anything that is your prob
<ooglebutte> ls -la
<joe_> i'm confusde srry i don't know much about the command lines just yet i'm still try'n to get the hang of useing linux instead of window's and i have been useing linux for only about 2 to 3 week's
<aftertaf> ooglebutte: ill let u help, 2 will cause confusion . . . .
<aftertaf> ;)
<ooglebutte> joe_: copy and paste the command and see if it works - it won't hurt anything
<salaf3> salut
<joe_> ok what's the command line???
<aftertaf> joe_: what is your user name on your ubuntu system?
<ooglebutte> joe_: konsole is in   kmenu - system
<ooglebutte> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joe_> i don't know srry
<ooglebutte> joe_: kmenu is the   k   at bottom left
<ooglebutte> !shell > joe_
<ubottu> joe_, please see my private message
<aftertaf> joe_: dont be afrais , its new, its daunting, but its not hard once u get past the fear :)
 * aftertaf needs a new keyboard . . . .
<joe_> i'm srry i don't listen to bot's srry to say
<joe_> ^_^
<aftertaf> joe_: the bot is a useful bot, with a lot of frequent questions anwsered
<joe_> got it
<joe_> what did u wanted to know?
<ooglebutte> joe_: in konsole type   sudo chown -Rv joe:joe /home/joe   where joe is your login name
<joe_> i did sudo chown -Rv but what's the rest of the command line and my login name is different from my real name which is joe is my real name
<ooglebutte> sudo chown -Rv joe:joe /home/joe - but use your login name the joe
<ooglebutte> * then
<newuser> where can I find package maintainers for my project ?
<ooglebutte> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<newuser> I want to get my s/w in the ubuntu repo
<joe_> got it
<newuser> :)
<newuser> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<newuser> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ooglebutte> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<joe_> ok it did something and now what???
<ooglebutte> joe_: try to delete the foder
<joe_> did it and it worked
<ooglebutte> :)
<joe_> thnkx very much for a sec i thought i had a hacker
<joe_> lol
<joe_> ^_^
<ooglebutte> all's good then?
<joe_> lol
<joe_> yup yup yup  ^_^
<ooglebutte> well done
<joe_> thnx
<joe_> ^_^
<ooglebutte> np
<joe_> just one more thing
<ooglebutte> shoot
<ooglebutte> :)
<joe_> how can i learn more about linux and do most of my own trouble shooting myself without haveing to ask anyone all the time???
<ooglebutte> I read these chats and have a testing box to experiment on - the are things like
<ooglebutte> !!cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ooglebutte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joe_> thnx
<joe_> i'll give that a shot
<joe_> ^_^
<ooglebutte> luck :)
<joe_> i'll try
<joe_> ^_^
<ooglebutte> it's a practise sort of thing - you'll only learn by having a go
<joe_> and how long will it take someone to master the terminal???
<ooglebutte> how long is a piece of string - depends on the person and the time they devote to it mostly
<faileas> a whole lifetime ;)
<faileas> however one learns what one needs to pretty quickly after a point
<joe_> got it
<joe_> ^_^
<faileas> and at some point, IRC becomes useless ;p
<ooglebutte> man pages are good - in konsole type   man cp   to learn the cp command
<joe_> ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<voicu> why does a module still load if i put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: did you add the wrong name? did you put a carridge return on the end of the last module named?
<ooglebutte> is it listed in /etc/modules?
<voicu> lsmod lists it right now, it's not mispelled and not at the end of the file
<voicu> and there is a CR at the end
<ActionParsnip> good
<voicu> is there some other way to stop a module from loading?
<voicu> or anything else that configures module loading?
<nogagplz> Excuse me good sirs, where would I go to sort out a problem with shipit? The order arrived, yet there was no disk in the sleeve
<ActionParsnip> voicu: you could always put a small script in ~/.kde/Autorun to rmmod the module (not vry graceful)
<ActionParsnip> nogagplz: order another, if you can . Add a note to the request
<faileas> ya
<nogagplz> okay, I'll try that. thanks ActionParsnip
<voicu> ok, let's try this differently, how do i change the driver a certain card uses?
<voicu> ok, new approach: how can i change the driver a device uses?
<voicu> in this case, the network card driver
<voicu> how can i find what options do i have?
<ooglebutte> lspci would be my first start - then a google search for the module it "should" use
<voicu> thanks ooglebutte, that's what i wanted :D
<ooglebutte> luck :)
<voicu> what would be the difference between an ethernet controller and a network controller?
<voicu> i have a wire card and a wireless card on the machine
<voicu> ethernet=wire, network=wireless?
<ooglebutte> what does   ifconfig   return?
<voicu> nvm, found them :P
<ooglebutte> hehe
<voicu> ok, cool so apparently i have a realtek r8101 card but the driver used is r8169
<voicu> modprobe r8101 says there is no such driver
<voicu> is there a package i can install?
<ooglebutte> !info  r81669
<ubottu> Package r81669 does not exist in intrepid
<voicu> !info r8169
<ubottu> Package r8169 does not exist in intrepid
<voicu> i'm guessing they're part of some driver package
<voicu> i  tried looking in aptitude but i'm not sure what i need
<ooglebutte> try the search button and ethernet
<ActionParsnip> tehnicaly a wireless connection has an ethernet address ;)
<voicu> aptitude doesn't search through descriptions
<ooglebutte> synaptic ftw
<voicu> adept only shows application, not all the packages
<voicu> oh, synaptic
<ActionParsnip> apt ftw :D
<ooglebutte> hehe
<voicu> how do i search with apt? i don't want to pull all the gnome stuff
<voicu> internet connection is slow
<ooglebutte> apt-cache search "package" - no sudo needed
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search <something>
<voicu> ok, thanks
<voicu> i still don't know what to look for, i tried ethernet, network, realtek, r8169, r8101...
<ooglebutte> voicu: try a google search   ubuntu r8169   and see
<ActionParsnip> or try ask.com
<voicu> yeah, already did that, i'm looking at the results
<ooglebutte> :)
<ubuntu__> hi...
<ubuntu__> bin neu... kann mir jemand installationshilfe geben?
<voicu> ubuntu__: try #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<ooglebutte> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu__> voicu: ok.thx
<ooglebutte> xubuntu gets a mention too :)
<Heinz> see you!
<voicu> hehe, yeah, i shouldn't dismiss xubuntu like that
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu is awesome
<voicu> is it possible that r8169 gets loaded because no other suitable module is found?
<voicu> i still don't get why /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> voicu: id go for the rmmod script in ~/.kde/Autorun
<ActionParsnip> voicu: until you can work out whats going on
<voicu> actionparsnip: but that doesn't make the system load a different module for my card
<voicu> i can't do anything without an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> voicu: no, only unloads the one you want removing
<voicu> i want r8169 blacklisted and maybe it will load another driver
<ActionParsnip> voicu: you can use the packages on your install cd
<ActionParsnip> voicu: i doubt it
<ActionParsnip> what is the lspci output for your network device?
<voicu> lspci says it's a realtek r8101
<voicu> and there was a post on the ubuntu forums saying he/she solved the network problem by replacing r8169 with r8101
<voicu> i think it's the same thing with my card
<voicu> there was no info on how he/she did that
<ActionParsnip> then try: sudo rmmod r8169; sudo modprobe r8101
<ooglebutte> you can add it to /etc/modules and reboot maybe
<ActionParsnip> looks like you need to compile your own: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Planet+Ubuntu/Alessio+Treglia:+How+to+compile+r8168+and+r8101+modules+for+Realtek+ethernet+adapters
<ActionParsnip> ooglebutte: well this will test, if its good we will do that :D
<ooglebutte> for sure it's the way to go :)
<ActionParsnip> heres another good looking post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843398
<voicu> huh
<voicu> nasty
<ActionParsnip> simple compile, not too hard
<voicu> yeah but still, it seems too hackish just to change a network driver
<ActionParsnip> voicu: ubuntu doesnt ship with ALL drivers for ALL hardware so some must be compiled
<voicu> i guess so
<ActionParsnip> its not hackish at all as the drivers are from the official servers of the hardware manufacturers, just that to hold or o ship the install CD with such an array of software is completely unfeasible
<voicu> i know, this is why linux is great and why it sucks :P
<voicu> what's the name of ubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> voicu: yep, every OS sucks
<voicu> ok, ty
<ActionParsnip> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2514730680283477734
<ActionParsnip> just for the laughs
<voicu> can't watch it, no flash player :P
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<ActionParsnip> mind you, if you dont need it you dont have to have it
<voicu> i try to go without flash as long as i can but at some point someone gives me a link on youtube that i have to wathc :D
<syock> For source packages with debian/patches directory, will dpkg-buildpackage apply the patches before building?
<ooglebutte> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<candan> hi
<candan> how can i do avermedia a700 dvb card fix for ubuntu?
<voicu> ok, there was an error with the sources from realtek and i "fixed" them, wish me luck, rebooting
<ooglebutte> luck :)
<candan> i need avermedia a700 dvb card driver for 810?
<ooglebutte> the mythtv wiki might give a clue
<maek0> hey if I install KDE on my GNOME ubuntu install will it list all the KDE apps it installs on my GNOME applications menu ??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good morning oh knowledgeable  ones!!
<SlimeyPete> wait, who?
<ActionParsnip> maek0: should do
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I appear to have a problem with Kopete. When it opens the KDE wallet service it's not recognising my password!
<ooglebutte> maek0: if it doesn't you could try   sudo update-menus
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Is there anyway we can over ride/change my KDE wallet password on command line?
<maek0> ActionParsnip, ooglebutte well I would prefer it didn't list any KDE apps
<ActionParsnip> ooglebutte: gksudo for gui apps dude
<ActionParsnip> maek0: then edit your menus and remove the unwanted items (if they are present)
<ooglebutte> ActionParsnip: update-menus isn't gui...
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ooglebutte> :)
<maek0> ActionParsnip, ah !! lol didn't think of that ... and what happens to the system kde apps like adept ??
<voicu> where can i find the sources of the realtek driver?
<maek0> do they get listed ??
<ActionParsnip> maek0: depends how you installed stuff, it may be present
<ActionParsnip> maek0: dpkg -l | grep -i adept
<voicu> that is, where are the modules' sources unpacked?
<faileas> voicu: i suppose if its a open source driver probably the realtek website
<voicu> faileas: i need the driver used by ubuntu because the one from the site doesn't work, maybe the ubuntu devs changed it
<voicu> *site=realtek site
<maek0> im thinking of installing kde 4.2 (via a thirdparty software source) on my GNOME ubuntu install ... I'm just a little worried that it will stuff up my main GNOME install
<tkstka> hmm my sound card doesnt work
<tkstka> or at least I dont get any sound when browsing
<tkstka> what do I do
<tkstka> :c
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<tkstka> thx
<tkstka> you guys are always ready
<tkstka> do you ever sleep?
<tkstka> :)
<voicu> how do i remove a manually installed module?
<emonkey> sleep, is that something to eat?
<ActionParsnip> sudo rmmod (module name)
<voicu> ActionParsnip: is that permanent?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: nope
<voicu> then how do i remove it permanently?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: you'll need to delete it from the list in /etc/modules
<voicu> a, ok
<voicu> ActionParsnip: it's not there, actually there are 2 modules there only
<ActionParsnip> you can blacklist them but you said earlier that doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> im not sure in intrepid what handles modules
<voicu> i don't get this, why do they keep changing these things?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: welcome to linux
<voicu> ... thanks :D
<tkstka> hmm I have problem with the first code  mv ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf.old it says there is no such directory
<tkstka> or something
<tkstka> :c
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: use tab to complete the name
<tkstka> ok
<tkstka> I got my sound to work
<tkstka> but my volume is low :D:D:D
<tkstka> very low
<tkstka> even thou I have all as hi I could put
<tkstka> :C
<tkstka> now is there way to increse volume
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: are your speakers cranked up too?
<tkstka> I have headphones
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: and the app you are using, is its volume cranked
<tkstka> I have youtube hi
<tkstka> and my master volume
<ActionParsnip> the headphones plug into speakers at all?
<tkstka> should be
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: then turn that up too
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: whatever the headphones atatch to, turn them up
<tkstka> I got little bit of volume
<tkstka> but everything is at max
<tkstka> but it's listeneble now
<ActionParsnip> ok well hang on that till you can work it out
<ActionParsnip> check phones are fully plugged in
<tkstka> hmm is there any popup blocker for firefox?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: its built in
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: some popups come through flash now
<tkstka> I've noticed
<tkstka> :c
<sigma_> oh how i wish for 4.2 packages:)
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you can block flash in firefox til you explicitly allow it
<tkstka> hmm.. I was just wondering is there away to block flash from certain pages
<tkstka> and not pages like youtube
<tkstka> it's pain in the ass to go change it back on
<Tm_T> tkstka: adblock?
<DawnLight> hello. i've the kubuntu kde 4.1.2 and kontact crashes part of the times after i start it and give it the wallet password. also when i press send on a message. the send issue is reproduceable. can i help some how? i don't program. and another thing is that i've been using debian etch and migrated my home directory to kubuntu intrepid so could this be the reason for crashes in kontact?
<DawnLight> i've been advised in #kde to upgrade to 4.1.3. is this available in intrepid?
<DawnLight> so apparently i can't send mail using kontact. it crashes after clicking the send button
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: the same, it rules
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: adblock is te app
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: builtin in Konqueror <3
<bazhang> flashblock
<bazhang> not adblock
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i dont use it
<Tm_T> I do
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: konqueror
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: firefox / opera and yakuake are all my browsing / file management needs :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: and I don't use those myself, except firefox in some cases
<faileas> yakuake is awesome
<ActionParsnip> shabba
<Tm_T> but not for everyone, anyway, drifting to offtopic (;)
<ActionParsnip> lil bit
<ActionParsnip> offtopic-5
<flashpung> ting tong
<cuznt> bong!
<ActionParsnip> ive watched scrubs too much, hence offtopic-5
<jino> hi
<Tm_T> hi hi
<jino> whats this
<tkstka_> give me some good player equal to winamp
<tkstka_> in ubuntu/kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<tkstka_> ya
<tkstka_> xmms
<tkstka_> it was
<tkstka_> I forgot the name
<tkstka_> thx
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<francisc1701> hi, how can I modify the action associated with a shortcut key? I want Ctrl+Alt+L to lock the screen and switch it off (xset dpms force off)
<francisc1701> by the way, i'm using kde3
<ActionParsnip> !keybaord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybaord
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<tkstka_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tkstka_> is only available from another source
<tkstka_> E: Package xmms has no installation candidat
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | tkstka_
<ubottu> tkstka_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<tkstka_> one more question
<tkstka_> if us didnt work
<tkstka_> it was sudo something
<tkstka_> ?
<tkstka_> when you try to access root
<ActionParsnip> tkstka_: sudo gives you the same access as root
<tkstka_> but I need to type the password
<tkstka_> first
<tkstka_> I need the command
<tkstka_> equal to su
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i
<tkstka_> hmm I tried to open xmms2 by typing sudo xmms2
<tkstka_> then I tried typing sudo start xmms2
<ActionParsnip> tkstka_: no, you need to use: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<tkstka_> yes
<ActionParsnip> tkstka_: to install it
<tkstka_> I've installed
<tkstka_> it already
<ActionParsnip> then just type xmm and press tab
<ActionParsnip> it will complete the command name for you
<tkstka_> yes it gives me nice list
<ActionParsnip> the launcher will also be in your menu
<tkstka_> no it's not
<tkstka_> or not in the multimedia section with other players
<tkstka_> :C
<ActionParsnip> then try: xmms2 &
<tkstka_> :o
<tkstka_> didnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> what options do you get with xmm and press tab
<tkstka_> play for example
<tkstka_> tartup failed!
<tkstka_> ERROR: Could not connect to xmms2d: xmms2d is not running.
<ActionParsnip> then sudo apt-get install xmms2d
<tkstka_> ;o
<tkstka_> again
<tkstka_> what is that d
<ActionParsnip> daemon
<tkstka_> now I did it
<tkstka_> I tried
<tkstka_> to open
<tkstka_> I mean start
<tkstka_> but it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> so what does xmms2 & say now?
<tkstka_> there were unknown options
<tkstka_> aborting
<ActionParsnip> hmmm, id use something like amarok, it has a great library function
<ValentineXX> kubuntu minimum system requirements?
<Tm_T> ValentineXX: some cpu, 256 MB ram (less works too, but not too nice) and some gigs of HD
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ValentineXX> Tm_T:  TmT :'(
<Tm_T> usually network connection, mouse, keyboard and monitor are good to have, but not required
<ValentineXX> 384 MB of system memory (RAM)  i got to add 256more to have a total 512
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: ram is cheeeeeap
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: yup yup but i am lazy to go out to shop :P i usually stay at home
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: not for everyone
<ActionParsnip> you can get 1Gb for 10GBP
<aaroncampbell> I finally rebooted after the last kernel update, and I'm having serious boot issues.  Every time I try to boot, I get an error that says that it got tired of waiting for the root drive UUID 96e25bd1-8f48-478f-8eb0-9c00efce96b6
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: order in :)
<aaroncampbell> Any idea what's up with that?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: like, I don't have hardware that supports anything higher than DDR1
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: not that cheap for me, me is a student have to buy with my own pocket money
<sancho21__> How to install prerelease 64bit adobe flash 10? I got only a .so file
<marty__> hi ....
<marty__> where i can find skype?
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ValentineXX> How to install kubuntu now in xubuntu?
<marty__> or how i install it
<marty__> ?
<faileas> marty__: skype web page has a deb. alternately i THINK adding the medibuntu repos would allow you to install it
<Tm_T> !skype | marty__
<ubottu> marty__: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Tm_T> ValentineXX: install kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<faileas> ValentineXX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: here's what I used: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<ValentineXX> Tm_T: what is metapackage?
<Tm_T> ValentineXX: package containing nothing but nice dependencies
<marty__> thx, a lot
<ValentineXX> Tm_T: i will install full
<Tm_T> ValentineXX: that's what it does (:)
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: the new kernel gets a wrong root in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: how can I fix it?  It looks like it's going to boot on the older kernel
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: just curious -- are you using hardy ?
<ValentineXX> rich_: hi buy me a ram
<marty__> faileas: sorry i am new with kbuntu... where i can add the medibuntu repros?
<Tm_T> marty__: did you read what ubottu mentioned?
<ValentineXX> marty__: i am new to linux :D what is medibuntu :
<Tm_T> !medibuntu | ValentineXX
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: ibex
<ubottu> ValentineXX: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<marty__> thx
<ebone> You know what makes me happy?  .... apt.
<ValentineXX> Staying in irc can give me a lot of knowledge daily :D
<ValentineXX> ebone: what is apt?
<ebone> I just set up a fresh new system, from an old debian system.
<ebone> "man apt-get"
<ebone> "man apt-cache"
<manish> hey milos, u there, got a new problem today... want to install a usplash theme i have downloaded, it says cd into the directory and then press sudo make install and reboot. I  did  that but now dont even have the default usplash sceen coming up .. please help
<ebone> man apt
<ebone> ;)
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: me -- hardy; anyway, open /boot/grub/menu.lst and check the new kernel's "root" parameter. it looks like "root=UUID=..."
<ebone> It's a console package management system.
<ebone> You can upgrade your entire system using it.
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: compare that with the old kernel's root parameter -- most likely they will differ
<manish> genii, want to install a usplash theme i have downloaded, it says cd into the directory and then press sudo make install and reboot. I  did  that but now dont even have the default usplash sceen coming up .. please help
<Tm_T> ebone: we know, why all this advertising?
<ebone> ValentineXX asked me what it was.
<Tm_T> ebone: "man foo" isn't an answer here usually (:)
<ebone> well, "man apt" can tell him a lot more about it than I can in a couple of minutes here on IRC.  ;)
<manish> Tm_T, can you help  me solve my prob. I have typed it just moments ago ....
<Tm_T> manish: sorry, don't know about usplash
<snakeface> So is 8.10 slow or what?  I keep hearing this.
<ebone> Hey... what are the other package management options?
<ebone> Why on Earth would it be slow?
<ebone> Crappy kernel compile or something?
<snakeface> look have you seen the news
<snakeface> people are upset
<manish> ebone, please if you know what should i do then help me with this. want to install a usplash theme i have downloaded, it says cd into the directory and then press sudo make install and reboot. I  did  that but now dont even have the default usplash sceen coming up .. please help
<manish> thanks Tm_T
<snakeface> saying it is not properly integrated with kde 4
<Tm_T> snakeface: not here
<ebone> hmm
<ebone> Did you do "make install" from a command prompt?
<snakeface> i am just trying to figre out whether or not to install it.  you guys are happy with it?
<Tm_T> snakeface: as in, all is fine here, that's very, how would I say, shooting in the dark without more precise example or so
<snakeface> no issues?
<snakeface> kde4 is fast?
<ebone> manish: I don't know much about these splash themes.  Is this a KDE thing?
<Tm_T> snakeface: I'm very happy, only very minor issues
<snakeface> okay.
<ActionParsnip> snakeface: its supposed to use less ram than kde3.5
<ActionParsnip> snakeface: its a bit twitchy
<Tm_T> ebone: no, it's fancy stuff in boot before X or stuff
<ebone> manish: Try opening the make file in vi or something and seeing what it actually does.  Make sure it gets copied to the right spot, etc.
<manish> ebone i guess not ,,, but i dont know to be sure
<ebone> ahh.
<ebone> Tm_T: Is it a grub thing?
<ActionParsnip> snakeface: runs pretty well with fluxbox instead of kwin
<snakeface> I have usually used kubuntu, but lately people have been saying opensuse is faster
<Tm_T> ebone: after grub (:)
<Tm_T> !usplash | ebone
<ebone> I see.
<ubottu> ebone: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> snakeface: depends on config entirely
<manish> actually to be frank i i am a new bie and dont know which file should go where ..
<genii> manish: I am having a problem with irc client that I am trying to sort out, I will not be of much help right now
<ebone> manish: well, the makefile is just a text file. Open that puppy up in a text editor and just take a peek.
<manish> hey ActionParsnip u back after a long time... Thanks genii. will catch up later on...
<manish> ya am doing it right now
<Tm_T> ebone: if he don't know about those things, prolly he has no idea what he should look, I guess?
<ebone> yeah. probably so.
<manish> ActionParsnip would you like to take a sneakpeak into the problem
<ebone> Hey Tm_T ... what are the pacakge management options on Kubuntu?  On the GUI end there is Aptitude?  On the console end... apt and synaptic, correct.  Anything else?
<manish> Tm_T too true but i have been experimenting a lot these days .... want to learn stuff so... i am trying to guess what things mean
<manish> ebone adept
<ebone> adept. that's right. thanks.
<manish> synaptic is for ubuntu i mean gnome
<ebone> Is there a console synaptic?
<Tm_T> ebone: Adept, wajig (my favourite) kpackage if you are insane
<manish> nope
<ebone> ohh. thanks.
<ebone> wajig?
<ebone> Is that KDE?
<ebone> So, which is insane? Kpackage or wajig?
<ActionParsnip> manish: ask the room
<ebone> How about Adept?  Is it decent enough?
<manish> ok ebone cant see if there is ne thing i can understand would you like to have a look at the make file...
<ebone> Can you post it up somewhere?
<ebone> So... from the console, apt is still the tool of choice I suppose?
<manish> ActionParsnip there are only two people participating and both of them have absolutely no idea of the prob and genii is busy with her IRC client so was asking you
<vbgunz> I'd like to be the first to ask about 4.2. whats the scoop in regards to Kubuntu?
<manish> ebone should i on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> ebone: Kpackage, not nice, wajig is mostly commandline, wrapper for apt and stuff
<ebone> I see.  Sounds like apt is the way to go on commandline still.
<ebone> Is Adept any good?
<ActionParsnip> manish: what do you wanna know?
<ebone> He needs help with some sort of splash screen.
<ebone> Can you help him?
<ActionParsnip> ebone: same sort of deal, id use what you are comfortable with
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ebone> I just got my system up.
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<vbgunz> !4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4.2
<vbgunz> !caterpillar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caterpillar
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: what do you need to know about 4.2?
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: if there is an easy way to simply apt-get upgrade to it
<manish> ActionParsnip:   want to install a usplash theme i have downloaded, it says cd into the directory and then press sudo make install and reboot. I  did  that but now dont even have the default usplash sceen coming up .. please help
<sancho21__> ActionParsnip, not that one. I want to install prerelease 64 version of adobe flash 10 player. It is said I won't need greedy nspluginwrapper anymore
<manish> here is the paste bin link for the make file  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78799/
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: you'd have to find a repo with it on, its an early alpha right now and will be shakier than 4.1
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: runs 64bit flash
<sancho21__> But the script installs the nspluginwrapper
<sancho21__> That's the trouble maker
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: hmm
<ActionParsnip> maybe it neds it for sound or something
<manish> So ActionParsnip i have the folder downloaded and all the files in place i just dont know why is it not working
<ActionParsnip> manish: why what isnt working?
<ActionParsnip> manish: ive not played with splash screens, i think they are redundant
<sancho21__> ActionParsnip: Look at this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d20.7.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: then copy the so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<manish> ActionParsnip its not the splash screen i am talking about ... I am asking you about usplash
<manish> i have lost my default usplash too because of that make file
<manish> hello ActionParsnip can you read me
<sancho21__> ActionParsnip: Other so files is not put there.
<sancho21__> I tried, but failed
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: you need to make the ~/.mozilla/plugin folder, then put it in there
<ActionParsnip> manish: ive no idea man, sorry
<sancho21__> I did
<manish> ok then i will not bother you again with that ActionParsnip thanks any ways
<ActionParsnip> sancho21__: check the plugins in about:plugins
<sancho21__> ActionParsnip, I think I know why. May be later, I'll post how to do this on my blog
<sancho21__> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<jojo__> hola
<jojo__> hola alguien por ahi
<jojo__> ¿?
<Tm_T> !br | jojo__
<ubottu> jojo__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: are you still around?
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: yeah, still here
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: I finally got time, and checked my grub config...all the UUIDs are the same.  Any idea why booting to the new kernel gives me the error that it can't find it?
<aaroncampbell> Again, I'm on Intrepid
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: if they are all the same then run "sudo blkid" and see what uuid is assigned to your root partition
<aaroncampbell> Same
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: I do know that in order to make things work, I always have to change hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) in grub ...
<aaroncampbell> Is this maybe an extension of that problem?
<ldif> hello
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: dunno; see if that uuid is listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<aaroncampbell> francisc1701: yep, it's a link to ../../sda1
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: you only have to change hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) if your kubuntu is installed on the second hard drive -- is that the case?
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: have you googled the exact error message you get?
<francisc1701> aaroncampbell: does your old kernel boot?
<sancho21__> ActionParsnip: As I said before, here is the page to install prerelease native 64bit version of flash player in Hardy: http://michsan.blogspot.com/2008/12/installing-alpha-version-of-64-bit.html Just want to share to people who got the same problem
<kubuntu_> anyone can help me recowering my root password
<SlimeyPete> root? you set up a root account?
<kubuntu_> when i start concole and write su, and it asks for password ?
<kubuntu_> *cosole
<faileas> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<genii-around> kubuntu_: Root acount in (K)ubuntu are disabled by default. Don't use su
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu_: there is no root account by default
<faileas> kubuntu_: use sudo and the password for the first account you created
<genii-around> faileas: Thanks :)
<kubuntu_> so if i will install .bin file in terminal i write sudo -i (name of the file)?
<kubuntu_> or what?
<kubuntu_> -i
<francisc1701> kubuntu_: whatever command you need to run with root privileges you prefix with sudo: "sudo blkid" or "sudo umount /dev/sda2
<ValentineXX> I installed kubuntu when i try to login i get there is error in kdestartconfig pls check your installation. something like this. then i cannot login
<loganWHD> so on my dell 9400 lappie, i have Kubuntu 8.10... took me a week to get it runnin right... now i have sound... but when i plug in a headset or mic the jacks dont work
<loganWHD> any idea?
<faileas> loganWHD: intel sound?
<loganWHD> yah
<faileas> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<faileas> erf
<loganWHD> hda yah
<faileas> its a known issue. i just can't remember what's the trigger
<faileas> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<loganWHD> nah
<loganWHD> been there
<loganWHD> took hours did everything there
<loganWHD> my sound is working
<faileas> yeah that >_>
<loganWHD> just not my headphone jack
<ValentineXX> I installed kubuntu when i try to login i get there is error in kdestartconfig pls check your installation. something like this.
<ValentineXX> brb
<blizzz> in which package is the monitor-settings-module for systemsettings placed? i need to remove it i guess :-/
<loganWHD> anyone know the name of the control panel type thing where you see sound settings, display settings etc?
<loganWHD> i need to install it
<Nece228> kubuntu 8.10 desktop randomly freezes, i cant do anythink exept mouse pointer moves, this happens when i have enabled desktop effects i have ati radeon 9600
<Nece228> when i have compiz enabled this doesnt happens, this happens only with kwin
<Nece228> anyone know solution?
<Nece228> plz plz plz plz help me!!!!
<Nece228> also when i used hardy with kde 4.1 i didnt notice that problem, so maybe its new xorg fault?
<jeremy___> Hi
<jeremy___> I have a few questions about the Ubuntu flavour of linux that I installed via Wabu on a hard drive partition in a dual boot
<Nece228> help me!!!!!!!!
<jeremy___> If somebody could please assist me to solve these difficulties I would be very grateful
<faileas> wubi
<faileas> shoot away. don't ask to ask ;)
<jeremy___> Yes, OK, sory
<jeremy___> Well, first off
<jeremy___> I am very new to the linux system, and I would like to know if there were any possible way that I could dual-boot FreeBSD, as I've heard from friends that it is the most beginner-friendly flavour of linux, along wit hmy previously installed OS windows vista
<Nece228> and why kubuntu 8.10 dont boots every third time?
<loganWHD> Nece228: if u find rthe answer to the freezing let me know
<loganWHD> cause happens to me all the time
<jeremy___> Faileas, do you have any suggestions or advice?
<Reisei> Hi2All!
<noaXess> what the h.. is this blinking caps-lock problem? is that really a kernel panic?.. where can i get this panic log entrie?
<genii-around> jeremy___: FreeBSD is an entirely different animal than Kubuntu Linux. You might want to ask somewhere they know about FreeBSD...it uses a different bootloader system, disk partitioning system and packaging system than most linux as well.
<noaXess> sonce friday my nobeook runs ok.. 24h per day.. now.. boom.. caps lock blinking and all is freezed
<Nece228> loganWHD: ok, but i dont thing that ill fould solution
<Nece228> loganWHD: *think
<loganWHD> yah
<faileas> jeremy___: it isn't linux, and in my experience freebsd is not easy to install
<jeremy___> OK well then I guess I would like to stick to kubuntu
<jeremy___> So, now on to my other questions
<genii-around> jeremy___: I recommend visiting channel ##freebsd to learn more about freebsd
<jeremy___> I have a problem opening up executable files
<faileas> er..
<faileas> like .exe executable files?
<jeremy___> Yes
<Nece228> loganWHD: so still you are using system which randomly freezes?
<faileas> you need wine for those, even then its not certain it will work
<faileas> .exe = windows files
<BluesKaj> dunno why one woukd want freebsd and kubuntu on the same machine ..one or the other , but not both
<jeremy___> I see
<loganWHD> yah
<jeremy___> Well I guess that explains it then!
<faileas> BluesKaj: i considered it at one point ;p
<loganWHD> i upgraded to 8.10
<loganWHD> and not too happy
<jeremy___> Next up:
<jeremy___> I want to set up an IRC server, which is the main reason for switching it linux
<Nece228> loganWHD: when i disable effects or use compiz instead of kwin i dont notice that problem
<jeremy___> I'm not quite sure how I might go about doing this
<faileas> jeremy___: there's some in the repos, though most people use unreal + anope.
<jeremy___> I have the unreal 3.2.7 already extracted onto my drive
<faileas> which requires compiling, but its a good learning experience
<jeremy___> But the tutorials I've read tell me to type commands, where I have no idea to type
<loganWHD> Nece228:  here is the problem i have.... 8.10 was so horrible i formatted and installed something called mini.iso
<faileas> jeremy___: you also need the build essential package, then you can compile and run it
<faileas> jeremy___: total newbie?
<loganWHD> it is the 8.10 system but with NOTHING in it
<jeremy___> Yes, very
<loganWHD> so i have to add things as i go....
<loganWHD> i do not know the name of the "control panel" type thing where i go to disable effects
<jeremy___> Oh I do
<jeremy___> right click on the desktop
<faileas> jeremy___: it should be something called 'konsole'. i recommend getting a package called yakuake though- its a drop down console
<jeremy___> And where would I get this
<jeremy___> And why?
<jeremy___> I have something called "terminal"
<jeremy___> That's what I've been wondering if they're referring to THAT to type commands
<loganWHD> alt-get install konsole
<faileas> jeremy___: terminal does the same. its wierd, i thought terminal was for ubuntu, and konsole is for kubuntu
<faileas> both are terminal emulators
<jeremy___> I have ubuntu
<faileas> jeremy___: i assumed you had kubuntu ;p
<Reisei> you need gnome-terminal, i think.
<faileas> yeah type em in terminal
<Reisei> if you have kubuntu, the use konsole.
<Reisei> *then
<jeremy___> OK so now, I have an extracted directory labeled IRCD on my user called jeremy
<jeremy___> and it's telling me to type a command that it doesn't recognize
<faileas> jeremy___: you need to install build-essential
<faileas> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<faileas> then try ./configure and such
<jeremy___> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<faileas> er
<faileas> thats odd
<faileas> mine has it
<loganWHD> me too
<jeremy___> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeremy___> that's what I typed
<jeremy___> any errors?
<Pici> jeremy___: What is the output of  uname -a ?
<faileas> mine already has it installed
<jeremy___> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<chfwiggum> hi all
<Pici> jeremy___: Is this a new install?
<chfwiggum> ive  4 .rar packages that belong together-right now ark is extracting them one by one-how do i change that?tia
<loganWHD> ARRGGHHHHHH
<loganWHD> another crash
<loganWHD> just freezes
<loganWHD> this is getting really old and annoying
<loganWHD> i loose so much when that happens
<loganWHD> i really hope they fix this like TODAY!!!!
<loganWHD> going thru a reinstall is so annoying right now
<edi_99> Hi guys. I don't know what to do anymore. I cannot figure out how to get sound out of my laptop (HP 6830s). Headphones work but speakers don't. I have tried almost everything... What should I do?
<loganWHD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jeremy___> ...
<jeremy___> Faileas
<jeremy___> Excuse me
<jeremy___> Hello?
<jeremy___> Please can somebody help!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<jeremy___> ???
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ???????
<jeremy___> ??????
<jeremy___> ????/
<jeremy___> ??????
<jeremy___> ??????
<jeremy___> ??????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> ???
<jeremy___> ???
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ??
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> ???
<JontheEchidna> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeremy___> ??
<jeremy___> ?//
<loganWHD> sheez somoen kick him
<edi_99> loganWHD: I've tried that
<edi_99> loganWHD: nothing
<loganWHD> yah it is bugy
<loganWHD> terrible
<loganWHD> took me like a week to get my sound running on my dell 9400
<edi_99> I'm trying for a month now...
<loganWHD> and when i did, i dont know what the hell it was cause i tried all of it like 10 times
<loganWHD> i am seriously considering going back to earlier kubuntu or
<loganWHD> to gentoo or something else
<loganWHD> the problems here are ridiculous
<loganWHD> its the little things
<edi_99> well... I have to say that I really like the new 8.10, just this thing with the sound is driving me crazy..
<loganWHD> sound, mic, headphones, dispplay issues, it freezes all the time, crashes
<loganWHD> i have had more problems than i can count
<wesley_> Will kubuntu bring kde4.2 beta out ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<martin_> hello
<martin_> anyone able to remote into ubuntu distro and control a dvd burner
<martin_> anyone every remote login
<edi_99> Hi, how should I get php to work?
<ValentineXX> could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation
<ValentineXX> :(
<ValentineXX> could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation
<ValentineXX> :D
<ValentineXX> could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation
<ValentineXX> :'(
<ValentineXX> :((
<Kovert> k3b issue?
<Kovert> cdrecord
<Kovert> -----------------------
<Kovert> /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<martin_> i am trying to login remotely to a kubuntu machine and copy a data dvd using k3b and a usb connected dvd burner
<Kovert> cdrecord
<Kovert> -----------------------
<Kovert> /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<Kovert> any one know how toy fix this?
<s2r> Is there any troubleshooting page for mice problems in kubuntu?
<XP_Hz> Has anyone tried to run the 8.10 Live CD and gotten an INITRAMFS prompt?
<tkstka_> are there any free 3d games for ubuntu?
<tkstka_> I mean fps
<tkstka_> or some car games
<tkstka_> :)
<trappist> tkstka_: not speicifically for ubuntu, but there are linux ports of lots of good games, and quite a few so-so linux native games
<tkstka_> hmm
<tkstka_> well some names
<trappist> you have quake, UT, doom3, quite a few others
<tkstka_> hmm I used to play UT..
<tkstka_> is there UT3
<tkstka_> action quake 2
<tkstka_> was my specialty
<tkstka_> but I dont think that's in linux
<martin_> but some ports just don't work unless you find somebody that can help you edit files and know exactly what the problem is
<trappist> no the linux port of ut3 still isn't out - if action quake 2 is an addon, it should work in linux
<martin_> i have mythII and can not get it working with kubuntu
<tkstka_> :C
<tkstka_> cs:s
<trappist> then there's a list of wine options, including ye olde wine, that lengthen the list
<tkstka_> it's only for steam
<enefis> hola
<trappist> cedega gives you a really decent list
<tkstka_> is there any majour fps drop if I play fps game with cadega
<tkstka_> ?
<francisc1701> is k3b supposed to read dvds this slow? at about 1x ?
<rwjaehnke> www.gmx.de
<Kovert> francisc1701: no
<francisc1701> so what could I do about this?
<VistaUser> hey
<rwjaehnke> www.spiegel.de
<Tm_T> rwjaehnke: o   k
<Mojo_risin> lately my network fails after some time, until i do a 'networking restart'. somebody with the same problem?
<legate> Can someone explain this to me? Whenever I want to go to a new page in Firefox, a small window appears that blocks Firefox. When I double-click on it it maximizes and it turns out to be a about:blank Firefox window. I'm not able to access new pages.
<legate> Oh, and when I open a new Firefox instance it is one with the Mac OS X logo in the top left corner. Very annoying.
<marty__> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SteBo> !KDE4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE4.2
<SteBo> !KDE 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE 4.2
<SteBo> hi!any news concerning KDE 4.2b1 packages for Kubuntu 8.10?
<dr_willis> I imagine when they are ready they are ready. :)
<JontheEchidna> SteBo: should be coming in over the next few days
<snikker>  is possible to redirect a console error to a gui interface (ex. kdialog --msgbox "$error") ?
<dr_willis> snikker,  in theory yes. :)
<dr_willis> depeing on how the error is being genrated.
<SteBo> JontheEchidna: thanks for the info. :-)
<snikker> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> creative bash  ussage of the commands and the use of $() most likely
<dr_willis> what exactly are you trying to do with what commands?
<dr_willis> Linux is like Legos. :) you build up the little bits to do what you want.
<VistaUser> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> howdy.
<dr_willis> bbl - gotta run wife to the store.
<VistaUser> ok
<snikker> dr_willis: for example if a want read, write or delete a file with script (and i've don't have permission) it should show an error (on gui inteface)
<martin_> anyone able to control a dvd burner on a remote kubuntu box
<HeMan> Hi! Is there any kde3 repos for intrepid or do I need to install an older version of kubuntu?
<sigma20> what is the proper command to logout of kde and then shutdown? i want to make a script
<PhilRod> sigma20: 3 or 4?
<sigma20> PhilRod: kde4
<martin_> brb
<PhilRod> sigma20: not sure if it still works in kde 4, but there's: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kdm/advanced-topics.html#command-sockets
<Barackuse> hail
<sigma20> PhilRod: im on a mobile. could you just type me the command please?
<nafion> hi all. im running kubuntu intrepid and cant get my SB Audigy LS card to work. it worked at first, but stopped after a kernel upgrade. im running the snd_ca0106 module, which i believe is default for my card, but would be ok with reverting back to an old emu10kx module. could someone help me through the reversion process or offer any other help? thx! :)
<Barackuse> I have a quick question regarding LAMP instalation on 8.10, I know that the server version gives the option to install it during the basic installation.  But how would I install it in the Desktop version?
<sigma20> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jschall> what's the best version of the nvidia drivers to use for the desktop effects?
<sigma20> 177.80
<jschall> i'm using those, and i'm getting a bunch of weirdness
<sigma20> but its a tad bit buggy on kde4. may wana try the 180 beta
<jschall> can i get those from the repos?
<sigma20> nope have to compile
<jschall> oh
<PhilRod> sigma20: something like this, I think: "kdmctl shutdown halt forcenow"
<PhilRod> you might need to sudo it
<sigma20> think the final 180 is due in december though
<jschall> next problem: why can't i use my mouse back/forward buttons in konqueror to go back/forward? i'm about to flip out and kill someone over this
<jschall> i'm really really really used to those buttons
<sigma20> PhilRod: but will that logout properly?
<jschall> all the binding interface things in kde seem to be keys ONLY
<Barackuse> sigma20: Thanks Sigma, however I already stated that I knew all of that info.  I was just looking for an easy sudo command line that would apt-get the package and install it.
<sigma20> prob will be fixed in jaunty
<sigma20> look at help.ubuntu.com for the command. its in the server guide
<\Kira> how can I boot into the kubuntu live cd without graphics? I just want a terminal
<jschall> apart from this ONE issue with mouse buttons i'm really really loving kde, how do i bind mouse buttons to things like back/forward in konqueror, or bind meta+scroll to zoom?
<Barackuse> sigma20: Checking that now
<jimmy51_home> whatever the latest adept updates were, they hosed my system
<jimmy51_home> i couldn't even boot, it kept saying it couldn't find UUID whatever
<jimmy51_home> i had to edit my menu.lst to point directly to /dev/sda1, and add a rootdelay=50
<jimmy51_home> then, X server was crashing on load with my nvidia drivers
<jimmy51_home> i had to go back to the previous kernel
<jimmy51_home> is this common?
<jimmy51_home> (with this update)
<tp123> joing #ubuntu-ru
<lovely> I am having a Problem, I no longer have root access at all...
<lovely> :~$ sudo apt-get update
<lovely> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0664, should be 0440
<VistaUser> #vista
<lovely> I am useing the latest upgrades for hardy on a 3.2 ghz w/ 4 gig of ram
<lovely> and have been trying to get mythtv to work for a week or so.
<HeMan> any ideas on how to revert to an ubuntu that has kde3 from intrepid?
<brian____> hey all
<brian____> #ubuntu is real noisey and im using kubuntu anyway
<brian____> i cant seem to get flash working here
<brian____> ive done it a million times, even a few on identical hardware
<brian____> for whatever reason this one wont accept it.  be it the .deb for ubuntu, the tar.gz manual install, or in adept
<VistaUser> can u dual boot with ubuntu first then vista?
<tkstka_> ok.. I have a problem.. All the programs and webpages dont save passwords
<tkstka_> so I have to check then everytime I try to logon
<ikonia> VistaUser: you can bu tit's easier the other way around
<ikonia> "but it's"
<tkstka_> is there some program that remembers passwords for you
<tkstka_> so you dont have to go check email
<ikonia> keychain
<VistaUser> but i am right now straight up kubuntu
<ikonia> VistaUser: then install vista, then re-install grub
<VistaUser> so just go right over kubuntu?
<ikonia> VistaUser: no, install vista in a different partition, then just replace the boot loader with grub
<ikonia> !grub > VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser, please see my private message
<brian____> can anyone give me some pointers...  i have no idea why on this specific system flash install wont take
<ikonia> brian____: how are you installing flash ?
<VistaUser> ooo kk
<brian____> ikonia: ive tried the tar.gz manual method, ive tried the .deb, and most recently ive tried via adept
<ikonia> brian____: right, so thats probably a big part that you'll have different version mix/matched
<ikonia> brian____: I suggest you install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" and see how that works
<brian____> ikonia: before i tried the other versions i tried only the tar.gz which would alwayus work...  ok ill try that
<ikonia> brian____: if your having a problem, work one method through, don't try random things as it makes it harder to clean up
<ikonia> brian____: the tar.gz is not the supported method
<brian____> ikonia: i should delete ~/.mozilla?
<Barackuse> I have to admit, Ubuntu 8.10 installs very nicely on Virtual Box over XP
<ikonia> brian____:no, as the tar file can put a global library on
<ikonia> brian____: depends where you installed it
<brian____> ikonia: into every users home
<Barackuse> Now if I can only get it to answer my incomming web requests, I'll be all set.  ugh
<brian____> not that this ever works but im gonna try a reboot...  ive purged mozilla and the regular 'flash-plugin'...  when i come back im gonna try to reinstall firefox and use the flash-nonfree
<brian____> ikonia: but you dont think i should delete the .mozilla dir in my users' home dir?
<brian____> ok restarting
<brian___> ikonia: so you would advised to reinstall ff and then install flash-nonfree
<brian___> ok here we go
<brian___> that worked
<brian___> thansk
<florin> hello all!
<florin> I have a problem with my kubuntu ...
<florin> how I can make kubuntu to write on ntfs partitions? I saw that ubuntu could do that but kubuntu can`t
<Barackuse> j/
<Barackuse> j/@cisco
<Cimmo> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Cimmo> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<florin> how to install ?
<Cimmo> florin: install ntfs-config
<Cimmo> from adept
<florin> I installed and  it doesn't work
<Cimmo> run via console and paste output to paste.ubuntu.com
<francisc1701> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<florin> how I run it from console?
<florin> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config for install
<florin> ?
<Cimmo> florin as already said: install it via adept
<Cimmo> did you read it?
<florin> yes and I installed it
<Cimmo> ok so open a console and type: sudo ntfs-config
<Cimmo> paste output to:
<Cimmo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<loganWHD> i have a dell 9400, it has those keys on the front that control volume and stuff... anyone get those working in 8.10?
<loganWHD> or the headphone / mic jacks working in 8.10?
<florin> thanks
<florin> now it works
<Cimmo> good
<florin> but in console appeared some errors when i ran that sudo command
<florin> sudo ntfs-config
<florin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<florin>   Major opcode:  144
<florin>   Minor opcode:  3
<florin>   Resource id:  0x0
<florin> Failed to open device
<florin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<florin>   Major opcode:  144
<florin>   Minor opcode:  3
<florin>   Resource id:  0x0
<florin> Failed to open device
<florin> florin@florin-desktop:~$
<florin> what are those?
<florin> I am afraid of errors when I reboot
<martin_>  i am trying to login remotely to a kubuntu machine and copy a data dvd using k3b and a usb connected dvd burner
<Phlogi> whats the best way to get openoffice3 into my kubuntu?
<loganWHD> apt-get install openoffice
<Cimmo> florin: seems you do not read what I write, I told you to use pastebin
<Phlogi> loganWHD: openoffice3 damn
<Cimmo> loganWHD: kubuntu 8.10 has OO 2.4.1
<loganWHD> oops
<Cimmo> Phlogi: http://www.intilinux.com/howto/1066/openoffice-3-su-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810-repository/
<Cimmo> it's in Italian, but quite understandable :)
<Phlogi> it should be at least in english
<Cimmo> the post is in Italian, but OO is in all langs
<Cimmo> go ahead
<isildur> ciao a tutti
<isildur> !italia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italia
<Cimmo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<isildur> !it
<isildur> tnx
<duffyd> hi, has anyone had issues with the cisco vpn client and the fglrx driver and their computer freezing?
<duffyd> say when connecting to a vpn site and then passing a lot of data down the pipe and 'preso' frozen pc?
<florin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<duffyd> and I mean completely frozen
<florin> what games works on linux?
<florin> kubuntu?
<duffyd> florin: lots if you're using codeweavers wine app :)
<Ramblurr> is it possible to have multiple installations of different gcc versions?
<Cimmo> Ramblurr: yes just open adept and search for gcc
<Cimmo> there are plenty of them
<florin> and how I install the 3d drivers?
<Ramblurr> Cimmo: ah i see, you can install them separately thanks
<florin> ati linux drivers ?
<JontheEchidna> You should be able to activate the drivers from the restricted drivers manager in the System submenu
<florin> I have kubuntu
<florin> and in system I did not find restricted drivers manager
<florin> how to install ?
<Cimmo> florin: K-> system -> Hardware driver manager
<Cimmo> probably they are already installed
<Ramblurr> Cimmo:  there are older versions of gcc, but not g++.. specifically I'm looking for g+++ 3.4
<Cimmo> Ramblurr: you asked for gcc :P
<Ramblurr> heh yea i know :(
<Cimmo> Ramblurr: anyway under 8.04 I have g++ 3.4 as well
<Ramblurr> 8.10 doesn't appear to have it
<Cimmo> g++-3.4
<Cimmo> let me check
<Cimmo> you're right, seems they have removed
<Cimmo> install ubuntu 8.04 :)
<Ramblurr> bah
<Ramblurr> hah
<Ramblurr> :P
<jschall> everything keeps crashing on me
<jschall> adept, konqueror
<Cimmo> cover yourself
<acemo> !kde 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2
<killermach> I'm looking for a tool which will do a "search the whole hard drive for duplicate files", I need it to check the md5sum for all files or something reliable like that
<killermach> looks like komparator will do.. anyone  have comments on using it?
<tkstka_> hmm I have a problem
<tkstka_> again
<tkstka_> :C
<tkstka_> I typed dc usr/bin
<tkstka_> when I tried to type cd usr/bin
<loganWHD> i have a dell 9400, it has those keys on the front that control volume and stuff... anyone get those working in 8.10?
<loganWHD> or the headphone / mic jacks working in 8.10?
<galaad> no sorry
<tkstka_> dc: Will not attempt to process directory usr/bin/
<tkstka_> what does that mean?
<tkstka_> :o
<PhilRod> tkstka_: dc is a command-line calculator
<PhilRod> (see 'man dc')
<galaad> I've a question about security of Kubuntu/ubuntu
<tkstka_> so how do I reverse that command?
<tkstka_> or do I need to?
<PhilRod> tkstka_: no, the command didn't do anything
<tkstka_> ok
<tkstka_> I was just wondering why it sayd that
<tkstka_> :D
<galaad> When I add the command "rw init=/bin/bas" on the line "kernel" of my grub
<galaad> I boot on the root's bash
<galaad> without the keyword
<galaad> why?
<purpleposeidon> I can't update amarok-kde4. It is held back, when I try to install "install amarok-kde4" it says "amarok-kde4: Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.3) but 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11 is to be installed"
<purpleposeidon> And also "E: Broken packages"
<galaad> I think means that the package on your server is dead
<galaad> no answer for my security's question?
<tkstka_> ok now a real problem.. I'm installing steam trough wine.. But it doesnt install it stays at 0% is this normal
<tkstka_> Hope there is any steamers
<tkstka_> out there
<tkstka_> with some time to help
<tkstka_> :)
<galaad> Emulation doesn't run anytime on Linux
<galaad> So... Try again?
<tkstka_> ok
<tkstka_> now it worked
<tkstka_> thx
<galaad> dr ;)
<tkstka_> soon I can start shooting headshots
<tkstka_> look out interwebs!!
<levidos> please, help:   when i plug into my notebook my external speakers, the internal ones won't mute...
<[GuS]> hi... guys, will kde4.2beta be available in any repos? or ppa?
<JontheEchidna> [GuS]: yes
<[GuS]> ok, thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> They should be up in a ppa in the next day or so
<[GuS]> great =)
<Coggz> Im having a problem with gtkpod. On ubuntu 8.10 it freezes for ~10secs every time i click something... please help
<jschall> programs keep crashing on me, especially konqueror, dolphin, adept.
<jschall> found a repeatable one, going to applications:/ in konqueror and clicking anything will crash it with signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<JontheEchidna> jschall: the applications:/ crash was fixed in KDE 4.1.3
<antonio_> hello
<jschall> JontheEchidna: oh. well that's not what kubuntu is using.
<JontheEchidna> jschall: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<JontheEchidna> you can upgrade, see the link\
<antonio_> qualche italiano
<antonio_> ?
<JontheEchidna> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jschall> JontheEchidna: ok, thanks. apart from that, i've managed to crash dolphin and adept in the first few hours of kde use, which leads me to believe there's something wrong with the whole install.
<jschall> JontheEchidna: what should i do about that?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know. How did adept crash? We haven't really been getting many reports of that crashign
<jschall> JontheEchidna: when i tried to update it was crashing left and right and eventually ended up telling me to restart, and then it kernel paniced when i booted, so i had to boot with the older kernel and do dpkg --configure -a to fix apt
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<jschall> JontheEchidna: i think it decided it was done before it actually was
<jschall> JontheEchidna: or something
<jschall> JontheEchidna: i'm thinking maybe i should just reinstall the whole OS
<SJrX> Why does the back of the Kubuntu CD Package say that it's ideal for servers
<dr_willis> jschall,  i think its kde4 thats just flakey. not the whole os. :P
<jschall> dr_willis: maybe i'll go back to gnome then
<dr_willis> SJrX,  why not. ;)  It can do servers..
<dr_willis> jschall,  i got both installed.. every so often i try out kde4 again.. then go back tp my JWM+rox-filer setup
<SJrX> Who doesn't love the KDE 4.1 and X lying around
<tkstka_> I accidently...
<dr_willis> I can honestly say..i dont care for kde4.
<tkstka_> :D
<SJrX> me too
<tkstka_> I accidently took away my toolbar from the bottom
<SJrX> KDE 4 seems to have made a right turn for idiot land.
<tkstka_> :C
<tkstka_> what do I do
<tkstka_> ?
<tkstka_> I need it
<jschall> dr_willis: i can honestly say i think kde4 look beautiful and is generally very well done, except for 1. crashing, and 2. binding mouse buttons is impossible.
<tkstka_> I'm not hardcore enough to play with the console
<tkstka_> alone
<SJrX> KDE 4.1 is too iniovative...
<SJrX> tkstka_ try restarting KDE?
<jschall> innovative?
<tkstka_> how?
<tkstka_> I'll do what ever you say me to do:)
<SJrX> tkstka_ CTRL+ALT+BKSP after you've closed everything is an easy way
<SJrX> he should have read the entire thing.
<jschall> you should really logout before you ctrlaltbksp
<_gunni_> jschall: The crashes are innovative compared to 3.5 :)
<SJrX> He couldn't find his toolbar
<dr_willis> jschall,  i get constant video 'curuption' glitzes and its amazingly sluggish on my laptop.. as for look..  I dont really think it looks that great.. but i perfer nice clean/clear  GUI's i dont need gradients/animations/so forth..I should be able to instantly see what i need. :)
<SJrX> I get those too actually, dr_willis, with my nvidia 7400 Go. But more importantly I find that there are alot less options than in KDE 3.5. It seemed that everything you wanted to do, could be done in KDE 3.4
<SJrX> 3.5*
<_gunni_> But i love it anyway
<SJrX> ANd now they have these things where your Desktop is nothing more than a wallpaper
<jschall> dr_willis: i think kde does the compositing very well, i do get a few glitches but i assume it's a driver problem.
<dr_willis> the whole 'desktop is a folder/garbage dump' has gottenout of hand..    I like how rox-filer handles the desktop with its pinboard feature
<v6lur> which package gives the magic ability of file previews of ODF files in konqueror?
<Colonel_1> hey
<v6lur> right now they only show the icon
<jschall> dr_willis: the ONLY things keeping me from switching to kde are: crashes and binding things to mouse buttons. that's it.
<killermach> ok.. well komparator has crashed 2 times.. any suggestions on another duplicate file locator app to use?
<v6lur> previews are enabled for everything
<SJrX> Hmmmm dr_willis I have a recursive set of folders on my desktop called "Old Desktop"
<SJrX> that contain over 12 levels of old desktops.
<SJrX> Going back to 2003
<jschall> dr_willis: binding things to mouse buttons doesn't seem like such a big deal, but it is. i can probably get around it by binding the mouse buttons to keys and then binding the keys, so that just leaves crashing.
<Colonel_Panic> how can I upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid using the command line?
<v6lur> and for example previews of PDF files are shown nice
<SJrX> Colonel_Panic I Think it's system-update-manager
<Colonel_Panic> I need to change the sources first, right?
<SJrX> NO!
<Colonel_Panic> OK ok...
<Colonel_Panic> sorry
<Colonel_Panic> what to do then?
<SJrX> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SJrX> Try "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers"
<v6lur> anyone?
<jschall> dr_willis: kde4 does compositing better than compiz+gnome by far
<SJrX> jschall do you have KOFfice installed, would be my guess
<v6lur> (kde3 & hardy)
<jschall> SJrX: koffice?
<dr_willis> jschall,  i disable compiz anyway :)
<SJrX> errrr sorry v6lur I think you need koffice
<somethingclever> hey im using Kubuntu 8.10, how do i set up my networked printer its a brother fax 4100 hooked up to my windows machien
<alec_> hello..
<dr_willis> thres like 3 'features' in compiz i actually like and use som,e times
<jschall> dr_willis: so do i, but that's just because the default config sucks and it crashes all the damn time.
<alec_> I am new to the Linux community, I just installed 8.10 last night. I love it
<v6lur> ah, ok. that would even make sense
<somethingclever> alec_ glad to hear it, i installed a few years ago and i hae never gone back
<v6lur> thanks, SJrX
<Colonel_Panic> it's telling me 'no new release found'
<bluestyle> hello 2all new here too
<somethingclever> alecc_ i dont even know how to work a windows machine very well anymore
<alec_> haha really?
<Colonel_Panic> my video drivers are all eff'd up
<bluestyle> does anyone know how can make my 5.1 sound play all together
<alec_> I feel like this is how computing should be.
<bluestyle> only the 3 plays?
<R> hey
<Colonel_Panic> I'm at a cli right now, trying to fix it because I can't startx
<R> u okii
<R> ?
<somethingclever> can anyone help me set up my printer?
<R> yes
<SJrX> Hey tkstka did that work?
<tkstka> well yes in a way
<tkstka> but I accidently whole toolbar
<tkstka> :C
<R> HELLO
<R> i cant download msn how do i  it just wont work
<SJrX> Um...
<alec_> I do have a question. Is there a program for ubuntu that allows you to sync music to your ipod? Or do I have to run itunes with wine?
<SJrX> This is #kubuntu
<tkstka> is there a way to reinstall it so it would make all the changes default
<tkstka> or can get the default changes by some command?
<SJrX> tkstka you should be able to fix it, but you'll probably want to ask in #KDE
<jschall> R: are you using kubuntu?
<bluestyle> r:use pudgin and you gonna have msn on your kde
<Colonel_Panic> alec_: check out gtkpod
<alec_> alright, does it have a library feture
<R> thanks
<somethingclever> alec_ use either Songbird or Rythmbox or Amarok
<somethingclever> all very good alternatives to Itunes
<alec_> and they all sync with the ipod?
<somethingclever> with its eyes closed
<somethingclever> its great
<jschall> not to ipod touch or iphone, though
<Colonel_Panic> yamipod is also pretty great
<R> wat is kubuntu
<R> ?
<BluesKaj> somethingclever, look in the kicker /system/printers
<Colonel_Panic> you can copy songs to or from your ipod with ease
<alec_> alrighty, thank you very much. I will proley be back throughout the day with more questions.
<jschall> R: go to kubuntu.com
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<R> jschall: y
<somethingclever> how to set up printing in Kubuntu?
<valter> hello all, i want to install apache and mysql on my computer, help me please
<bluestyle> how can i download sl in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> somethingclever, kmenu/applications/system/Printing
<dwidmann_> IIIIIIIIII have a strange sound problem.
<R> im on kubuntu.com wat now
<somethingclever> BluesKaj: thanks
<tkstka> they said to remove the config files...
<tkstka> how do I do that
<tkstka> so noob
<tkstka> I'm windows user
<tkstka> so I really am in a deepwaters
<tkstka> here
<BluesKaj> !enter
<R> how do i download messenger life
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Colonel_Panic> can anyone kelp me with tnis video driver issue I have?
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<R> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<valter>  i want to install apache and mysql on my computer, help me please
<Colonel_Panic> R: Keep it up and you're gonna get kicked
<dwidmann_> When logged into KDE4 I have no sound on this computer .... with the exception being that the login and logout sounds playing. While logged in I can't get sound at all, not even from things like speaker-test
<BluesKaj> R , have you heard of google-linux
<R> y es but when i try to downlove it dont workad messenger li
<R> ^^^^ thts 2 u
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, could be aminor oversight like not using alsa in system settings/sound
<R> im stuck help
<robyn> help me please
<dwidmann_> BluesKaj: there is no such option for that (anymore) ... with regards to it, there's a bunch of things related to the primary sound card (listed towards the top), and somewhere down on the bottom the integrated sound and pulseaudio
<robyn> how do you download msn
<robyn> ?
<R> oh dont worry ill find some one better to tell me
<R> loj
<dwidmann_> hmm, I have an idea, I'll be back in a few
<bluestyle> how can i download sl in kubuntu?
<loganWHD> i have a dell 9400, it has those keys on the front that control volume and stuff... anyone get those working in 8.10?
<loganWHD> or the headphone / mic jacks working in 8.10?
<PhilRod> bluestyle: sudo apt-get install sl
<eduardo> hi
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<Colonel_2> can somebody please help me with this?
<jussi01> !ask | Colonel_2
<ubottu> Colonel_2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Colonel_2> yeah I've already asked 3 times
<jschall> odd, searching your name i only see the last minute
<jussi01> Colonel_2: I dont seeyour question in recent scrollback...
<jschall> jussi01: he DCed
<Colonel_Panic> I'm unable to get to a GUI on my main machine so I'm forced to use this laptop which has issues connecting wirelessly
<Colonel_Panic> so I keep getting disconnected
<Colonel_Panic> I need to get this nvidia driver issue sorted out
<jussi01> Colonel_Panic: are you the same as Colonel_2
<bluestyle> how can i fix the sound in 8.10
<Colonel_Panic> can somebody please help me with this?
<bluestyle> ?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking that if I upgrade to Intrepid, the driver issue will be fixed
<Colonel_Panic> but I can't get to a GUI to be able to edit my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file
<Colonel_Panic> should I use VI or what?
<loganWHD> wow i know it is free software and all
<loganWHD> but sheez this sucks
<loganWHD> that has to be the 10th time today i just froze for no reason
<loganWHD> and lost work
<io__> #italia
<family> BluesKaj: yep, thought so, just had to blacklist the internal ... ah well, I'm going to bed.
<profanephobia> kgrubeditor keeps crashing when I try to start it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79000/
<andreas> hi
<andreas> anybody from Greece?
<dr_willis> loganWHD,   kde4 is very much a work in progress it seems  to me.
<dr_willis> loganWHD,  try some other desktop perhaps. they may be more stable
<loganWHD> yah
<loganWHD> i am dling 8.04
<dr_willis> You could just install some other desktop on 8.10
<dr_willis>  and then test out kde4 as it gets updated every month or so - see if it starts working better.
<loganWHD> true
<dr_willis> and yes.. kde3 repos are in the works.. i hear.
<XN1ghtX> Hello everyone, I need some help, for some weird reason I can't establish an internet connection on Kubuntu 8.10, can anyone help me out ?
<BluesKaj> what kind og internet service , XN1ghtX , DSL, cable , dialup ?
<BluesKaj> of
<XN1ghtX> BluesKaj, a pppoe connection
<goldmetal> how to use kde network manager instead of gnome network manager?
<DeviantPeer> hi all! anyone knows where the choice of style (widgets) is stored? in which config file?
<BluesKaj> XN1ghtX, that's pretty std software setup, but what is the pppoe working with , a DSL modem /router / cable /dialup modem ?
<XN1ghtX> BluesKaj, I'm using a long range wifi dish that could probably be compared to DSL
<BluesKaj> aha that explains the pppoe instaed of ethernet
<XN1ghtX> BluesKaj, so any idea on how to proceed ?
<BluesKaj> XN1ghtX, I'm not sure , but try ifconfig in the terminal and see what results ...you can post the first 3 lines here without any probs
<XN1ghtX> ok, i'll be right back in a few, talking to you via another os...
<Semidios> so I just installed Kubuntu after spending a lot of time with Ubuntu.  Got almost everything fixed, but I am having trouble when I right click on anything (and tooltips) there are no words, just a blank menu.  if I move over the menu really fast I can see the words flash and dissappear.
<mateusz> siemka
<mateusz> hay
<mateusz> :)
<trampel> Semidios: it's just a wild thought, but maybe your current 'theme' has your font color and menu background color set to the same value ...?
<Semidios> trampel, i doubt that is the issue only because the tooltips have a yellow background and the menus are gray
<trampel> Semidios: my tooltips are that same color scheme, but my right-click menu is a different color scheme, so they must be set via different resources [shrug]
<|Berserk|> quit
<enmasse> guys
<enmasse> how do i add tons of servers to konversation?
<dr_willis> might be easier to find a web site with 'tons of servers listed' to explore
<vbgunz> does Kubuntu have a brainstorm site?
<dale> can anyone read this/ I just installed this 8.04 OS
<szrhawaii> read what
<yacc> What's the way to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10?
<dale> TY...
<szrhawaii> upgrade through your package manager
<yacc> adept does not offer me to upgrade the release?
<szrhawaii> it should
<szrhawaii> mine does
<szrhawaii> its up in the top right hand corner its a blue button that says upgrade
<Cimmo> !intrepid
<szrhawaii> have you updated your adept ever
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<yacc> szrhawaii, my hardy is completely up-to-date.
<Cimmo> adept doesn't offer update anymore
<yacc> Cimmo, so how do I do it?
<szrhawaii> mine has it
<szrhawaii> i just havent done it
<Cimmo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<szrhawaii> i prefer the older version better
<szrhawaii> she can go to terminal and do the sudo apt-update
<yacc> Cimmo, thx, now let's hope my laptop survives it :)
<Cimmo> yacc: honestly I do not like kde 4.1
<szrhawaii> make sure you download an iso and burn a cd just in case
<Cimmo> I will wait for 4.2
<Cimmo> 4.1 really sucks
<szrhawaii> i will wait til there down working the bugs out
<msnbot> Hello how can I install Kdevelop documentationsHello how can I install Kdevelop documentations
<msnbot> how can I install manual for cpp. like man string.hhow can I install manual for cpp. like man string.h
<yacc> Cimmo, Well, if it sucks to much, I'll probably rotate desktop environment yet another time, ...
<dr_willis> chexck the package manager - seeif theres a kdevlop doc.
<yacc> I think next in the periodic env change queue is ion3 ;)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search doc          for a start perhaps?
<msnbot> dr_willis:  man socket works in interpid but not in hardy.
<msnbot> I need the package name
<szrhawaii> do you want the dev files for dev
<dr_willis> check the packae listings for both machines and compare the 2 i guess.
<szrhawaii> yeah
<yacc> cimmo: My "distribution-upgrader" window hangs and does not paint itself anymore ;(
<szrhawaii> it should be kdevelop, kdevelop-data, kdevelop-dev, kdevelop-doc
<msnbot> i found cpp-4.2-doc may be it will hap
<msnbot> szrhawaii: kdevelop-doc is not working. says the package is missing
<Cimmo> yacc: wait...
<szrhawaii> did you download it
<msnbot> szrhawaii: no. its what apt-get says
<szrhawaii> then you got to go to your package manager and download it
<msnbot> I just need "man socket", "man mysql_connect". cause I forget it. it my finger works faster in console.
<msnbot> apt-get install kedevelop-doc does notwork.
<yacc> Cimmo, yeah, it just too some time to figure out that it will take 41 minutes to fetch the packages ;)
<msnbot> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<msnbot> is only available from another source
<msnbot> E: Package kdevelop-doc has no installation candidate
<szrhawaii> try changing your repos
<msnbot> sorry for multiple lines
<szrhawaii> to allow you to
<msnbot> Idont know which repo it is in.
<szrhawaii> try the third party one
<msnbot> szrhawaii: it should be in official repo. I used it built in installed in Fedora.
<szrhawaii> are you using synaptic
<szrhawaii> it should be
<szrhawaii> it is for hardy
<dwidmann> yacc: see kubuntu.org for upgrade instructions
<msnbot> szrhawaii: no. I am using console
<yacc> dwidmann, I'm already in progress ;)
<szrhawaii> try using your synaptic
<szrhawaii> see what happens
<yacc> dwidmann, now the only "fascinating" thing is to see if the stupid thing will reboot after the upgrade.
<dwidmann> yacc: , ah, good, especially seeing as I wasn't scrolled all the way down :s
<msnbot> is synaptic in Kubuntu? I am a pure Kubuntu Guy.
<szrhawaii> its i kde
<yacc> LMV-on-LUKS setup.
<dwidmann> yacc: I'm assuming you found out about the "dist-upgrade-devel" option?
<yacc> dwidmann, yeah.
<szrhawaii> well the new kde has synaptic in the system settings
<BluesKaj> actually synaptic is a gnome app, but it's more thorough than adept with dependencies , so I prefer it .
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: no.
<szrhawaii> when i had the new one it was synaptic
<szrhawaii> then the old one had hardy
<szrhawaii> dont know how that happened
<yacc> dwidmann, I'm using the waiting time to scout for a new laptop should this one die ;)
<szrhawaii> i have adept
<msnbot> syanptic looks like a GTK app.
<Cimmo> it IS a gtk app
<Cimmo> but it is way better than poor adept
<szrhawaii> it does file better
<Cimmo> trust me: kubuntu 8.10 is a bunch of beta and unfinished software
<Cimmo> leave it alove
<Cimmo> *alone
<msnbot> szrhawaii: wow. its downloading. why it didnt work with apt-get??
<szrhawaii> if no one uses it then they cant work out the bugs
<szrhawaii> that happens to me sometimes
<Cimmo> I'm using it, but only on secondary machine
<szrhawaii> its like i get locked out of terminal
<szrhawaii> then have to use the package manager
<dwidmann> Cimmo: I'd say it's a gnome app, what with all the gnome depends it has
<msnbot> Kubuntu Hardy is not LTS.  I didnt know.
<msnbot> but Kubuntu Dapar was LTS.
<e-head> hey
<e-head> I don't seem to have an inittab file
<e-head> Is this file still used?  Do I have to make one?
<msnbot> e-head: no its not used anymore
<e-head> no way!
<e-head> are you serious?
<dwidmann> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<msnbot> e-head: but if you place one there it will work.
<e-head> okay. thanks.
<e-head> Kubuntu uses System V init doesn't it?
<msnbot> no
<e-head> really? what does it use?
<dwidmann> e-head: switched it out with upstart years ago
<e-head> damn.  i'm way behind the times I guess.
<msnbot> e-head:  If you want to work with inittab. place an inittab file there. It will simulate
<e-head> gotcha.
<e-head> thanks.
<e-head> can you still do "init 3" commands, etc...
<Guest823> Just switched over form archlinux and I was wondering if there is some way to set up konqueror to work like it does in thier iteration.
<e-head> did it put a simlink there for me?
<msnbot> e-head: everything works.
<dwidmann> upstart emulates sys-v-init for compatibility though, as well as doing its own thing
<e-head> Is this pretty common for new linux distros... to use this upstart?
<ahmos> hi , i need agood firewal and easy to configure,anyone knows one?
<Guest823> Found a few things on the net about restoring factory settings for konq but they all seem to apply to old versions
<dwidmann> e-head: think it's an ubuntu thing, or at least it started as one
<loganWHD> can i ask a question:  can i take Kubuntu 8.10 down to KDE3?
<e-head> how would I kill my X-server and go into a console only mode?
<dwidmann> loganWHD: short of finding relible third party packages or compiling it yourself,no.
<ahmos> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<e-head> without doing a ctrl-alt-backspace
<szrhawaii> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<szrhawaii> #compiz-fusion
<msnbot> I never used compiz. :(
<loganWHD> so really i gotta go to Kubuntu 8.04
<loganWHD> ugh
<loganWHD> so much dang reinstalling this week
<szrhawaii> oh sorry i was lazy and decided to link from there
<loganWHD> well that was depressing piece of news
<loganWHD> hehe
<Guest823> any help for konq defaults
<burn_> where can i check is my comp linux compatibile?
<burn_> i wanna buy new desktop and want to know are my new components copmatible, any sites?
<dwidmann> burn_: what i would do would be to google the part names, yes, part by part.
<msnbot> burn_: make sure the components/devices you buy has linux driver
<burn_> graphic has linux rivers
<burn_> drivers
<szrhawaii> if you go into the bios on the new comps sometimes it says it in the settings for linux
<msnbot> burn_: : as long as you buy device from famous company they will have linux driver. eg. Intel
<burn_> thnx
<dwidmann> burn_: wouldn't be so sure about that really
<xxx_> i am having problems with klamav. When i try to update it i get the "Update process died unexpectedly! did you kill it manually?" error message.
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to patch the mplayer
<xxx_> anyone can help me ? or redirect me ?
<szrhawaii> i have a patch source but forgot how to do it
<msnbot> normally the problem arise when its a laptop and the compay doesnt provide support any more.
<dwidmann> burn_: definitely check into the ethernet controller, disk controller, and the graphics card, at the least.
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: patch -p1 < file.patch
<burn_> graphic card has linux drivers, checked ati radeon 3870
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: or something like that
<szrhawaii> thanks
<loganWHD> anyone here using 8.04 and a dell 9400?
<msnbot> nvidia graphics card has driver.
<szrhawaii> not working
<burn_> i used both graphic card on linux
<msnbot> dont buy any chep chinese sound card.
<burn_> both working good
<dwidmann> burn_: one thing that's also worth checking is *how well* those particular drivers are working, for the particular device(s)
<loganWHD> i am thinking i am going back to 8.04 but not sure if anyone is having the same sound card issues etc
<dwidmann> burn_: whether things work (properly!!) or not can vary from model to model ...
<szrhawaii> got nothing
<burn_> where to check how well the york? i have ati radeon 3650 and it works great, am gonna buy 3870
<xxx_> anyone help ?
<xxx_> ^
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: do you have the patch and run the command from the root of the source directory?
<szrhawaii> i have the patch saved on my comp
<szrhawaii> so i got to go to the mplayer root
<dougl> does kubuntu install compiz fusion by default? ie will it work after I install the nvidia drivers?
<PleXuS> hi all, having problem with samba fileserver smbd stopped running :s
<PleXuS>  * smbd is not running.
<burn_> anyone use amsn? if anyone use tell me where to put skins to use them?
<e-head> Hey, what packages do I need to install to get apache2/php5/mysql system up and running?
<dwidmann> burn_: I would do a google search something similar to "linux ati radeon hd3870 problem|bug
<dwidmann> "
<burn_> apache2 , php5 and mysql , check them in adept
<dwidmann> burn_: if you see lots of problems that might effect you, then be wary, eh?
<dougl> dwidmann, canadian to eh?
<burn_> :D
<Mr-S> hello
<e-head> thanks
<dwidmann> dougl: 'fraid not, just a weird american
<e-head> what's this apache2-mpm-prefork package it's trying to pull in?
<e-head> It says this is a Multi-Processing Module apache
<e-head> How come my current apache2 won't work?
<burn_> u tryed localhost?
#kubuntu 2008-12-02
<e-head> sorry. my apache seems to be running fine.
<e-head> I'm just trying to install php5 and mysql and it depends on this apache2-mpm-prefork.
<e-head> It looks like it's going to replace my apache2 binary with this other one.
<e-head> Just wondering why if feels the need to do this.   ;)
<Netcat1> hi i have a problem with installing packets http://nopaste.info/400d04d8e9.html
<dwidmann> e-head: whomever packaged it must have thought it necessary.
<e-head> yeah.  you know anything about this mpm version?
<burn_> anyone use amsn? if anyone use tell me where to put skins to use them?
<szrhawaii> so i did the patch but it didnt patch what i wanted
<szrhawaii> do i need to put the patch in the root folder
<mrg> 8.10 kde is freezing on login, before all the apps are done loading in the main panel... anyone get a problem with this?  it goes away if i wipe my .kde folder, but that gets old really fast..  anyone have any ideas pls?
<dwidmann> e-head: not a thing
<e-head> it says it's for non-thread safe binaries.
<e-head> so, somebody didn't make their code thread safe I suppose.  ;)
<szrhawaii> i did sudo apt-get install patch then it installed some other patches but the one i wanted
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: dunno, usually when I run my patches I do it from the directory I extracted it to (not a subdirectory thereof) and it just works
<szrhawaii> <dwidmann> this is the patch im trying to install
<szrhawaii> http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/mplayer/current/SOURCES/mplayer-1.0rc2-compiz.patch?revision=HEAD
<bluestyle> hi to all why when i play a video flashes all the time?
<bluestyle> how i fix it any help?
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: looks like a typical patch, needs to be run from the directory about libvo, libswscale, etc
<dwidmann> s/about/aove
<dwidmann> *s/aove/above
<szrhawaii> so how do i go about plugging it in
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: same way mentione above, just have the patch in the right directory .... interesting note though, that patch is dated sometime in 2007
<dwidmann> (might be old)
<szrhawaii> yeah im having a slight problem with my mplayer
<szrhawaii> it like flickers when its open
<szrhawaii> your right its probably included already
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: try a different video driver?
<szrhawaii> i tried that but then it gets worse
<szrhawaii> especially if i have other windows open
<Guest823> does anybody know where I can get a copy of konqueror-orig.rc
<mrg> if you disable desktop effects, flicker stops
<szrhawaii> it was working fine when i first downloaded it then i restarted and presto it changed and didnt work the same
<astromme> e-head: how's the kde install going? Is it feeling a little more familiar?
<kevman`> Anyone know how to fix mad flickering issues with the ATI propertiery drivers?
<Guest823> Am I asking in the right place? Maybe a newbie channel? does anybody know where I can get a copy of konqueror-orig.rc
<astromme> Yes, turn off compositing. Sad, I know, but that's the only fix I know of
<kevman`> That's bull.
 * kevman` dives into the xorg.conf.
<astromme> You can use ctrl+shift+f12 or install plasmoid-toggle-compositing to have a plasmoid to switch
<kevman`> This... Is the smallest xorg like evar
<dwidmann> kevman`: what you don't find in there you'll find in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kevman`> The xorg.conf on my gentoo machine works fine... I wonder if I should ccooppyy.
<astromme> kevman, are you saying that you don't have flicker with fglrx and compositing in gentoo?
<kevman`> astromme, yeah.
<astromme> bluestyle, szrhawaii: If you are having flicker issues with an ATI card and the fglrx proprietary drivers, you need to disable compositing to get flicker free video/opengl. You can toggle with the plasmoid-toggle-compositing (install via apt-get or synaptic) or with ctrl-shift-f12.
<kevman`> I mean, I didn't. I use compiz cuz its more awesome.
<astromme> kevman`: With KWin and xorg 7.4 and fglrx?
<kevman`> I am running 7.2
<astromme> bluestyle, szrhawaii: Whoops, make that alt+shift+f12 not ctrl+shift+f12
<kevman`> On a 4850
<Mr-S> kavman >> what does flicker ? everything or just some windows ?
<kevman`> Any video.
<kevman`> All video
<astromme> From my experience, only the video or opengl window itself
<kevman`> Right
<Mr-S> oh that something different . what video applicatioj are you using ?
<kevman`> VLC
<astromme> The rest of the screen is fine. It feels like its wrestling to be shown with composite or just a passthrough
<Mr-S> one momentg need to check on something
<astromme> vlc, dragonplayer, wow (wine), mplayer
<astromme> flash, clutter (opengl), etc...
<kevman`> I'm trying my gentoo xorg
<e-head> This network-manager thing just wacked my resolv.conf file.
<e-head> Can I just remove it?  Do I need it at all?
<SlimeyPete> network-manager and resolv.conf don't mix
<astromme> e-head: yeah it tends to do that
<SlimeyPete> use one or the other, not both
<e-head> ;)
<astromme> e-head: do you need a custom resolv.conf for some reason?
<e-head> I just need my nameservers in it!
<e-head> I have 4 of them.
<e-head> they all disappeared.
<kevman`> Well, the its logging in...
<e-head> I use static ip's on this subnet. there is no auto nameserver discovery or anything like that.
<astromme> You've got two choices. You can either put it in a wired config from the desktop (with knetworkmanager) or you can disable networkmanager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<e-head> yeah. that's what I'll do.
<e-head> apt-get purge network-manager ?
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79044/
<astromme> I suggest the first because kde apps assume it's there
<wesley_> hi guys i getting a error about kde4-config
<kevman`> The video is no better
<e-head> I see
<astromme> wesley_: is your $PATH correct?
<astromme> e-head: but the secondary works iirc
<juanantonio> Hello. Is there a temperature monitor for Kubuntu in the repos?
<wesley_> astromme don´nt know trying it with neon-make
<astromme> e-head: if you click on the green globe in your systray (knetworkmanager) and hit "edit connections" you can change your connections
<kevman`> How do I shut composting off?
<juanantonio> The simpler it is, the better it will be ;)
<astromme> I would try that first
<e-head> gotcha
<astromme> kevman`: alt-shift-f12
<e-head> thanks.
<e-head> ;)
<astromme> e-head: np, hope it works
<kevman`> Rather... Sudden.
<astromme> wesley_: Sorry, I don't know much about neon-make. I would suggest running neon-make echo $PATH to see what sort of path it gives you.
<cowboyfeng> Anybody know how to restore konqueror-orig.rc in kubuntu intrepid
<astromme> kevman`: the switch? Yeah, a bit of a jolt
<astromme> wesley_ oh woops, no that probably won't work
<cowboyfeng> Can't seem to find any good howtos on the net
<astromme> wesley_ I would ask in #amarok or in #kubuntu-devel. There might even be a #neon
<cowboyfeng> Or maybe some could send me a copy of thier file from an older version?
<astromme> cowboyfeng: where is this file?
<astromme> wesley_ I would ask in #amarok or in #kubuntu-devel. There might even be a #neon
<wesley_> okay i will try that
<astromme> e-head: any luck?
<cowboyfeng> Dunno I just switched over from archlinux and konqueror seemed to have more functionality than what I got here the net mentions restoring konqueror-orig.rc but it does not seem to be included in the install
<kevman`> Is there instructions for compiz?
<mrg> 8.10 freezes right after logging in and before the panel has completed loading all apps on it... it stops if i delete my .kde but then it happens again later.  i have ubuntu installed then i added kde-desktop.  any ideas how to solve or at least begin troubleshooting this please?
<cowboyfeng> Plus the midnight commander profile crashes konq
<Mr-S> KEVAM > just goole kubuntu and compiz
<cowboyfeng> Oh where is the file? Hold on
<Cimmo> mrg: try to install kde 4.1.3
<Cimmo> maybe it helps
<wesley_> astromme it seems to work now :)
<cowboyfeng>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc
<astromme> wesley_: great, glad it works.
<wesley_> i just started the kde-nighlty session
<cowboyfeng> I serched my machine and die not turn it up anyware
<astromme> cowboyfeng: does that file exsist for you?
<cowboyfeng> no
<wesley_> i am trying to get localozation
<cowboyfeng> I am also looking for a way to restore the md profile
<cowboyfeng> midnight commander
<astromme> cowboyfeng: I think this might be from kde3. Did you use that with arch?
<carlosr> che
<cowboyfeng> Nope kdemod 4
<carlosr> como puedo sacar screenshots ?
<Jbuntu> why isnt clamav being maintained?
<wesley_> I remember again that the dutch ubuntu did ban me
<genii> Jbuntu: clamav is being maintained. http://www.clamav.net/ shows an update for today in fact
<Jbuntu> genii: its still 0.94.1
<bluestyle> where can i find the driver for ati Radeon X1300?
<Jbuntu> in the repo
<dale> 8.o4 ubuntu installed, all works,but no sound...Help!
<wesley_> clamav is command line ?
<genii> Jbuntu: 0.94.1 is latest, released Nov 3
<wesley_> astromme it succeed
<Jbuntu> .2?
<bluestyle> where can i find the driver for ati Radeon X1300?
<astromme> wesley_: Cool. What did you build with neon-make?
<Jbuntu> genii: thnx anyway dude
<kevman`> Hehehe, compiz was easy
<astromme> guess I'll never know
<astromme> kevman`: Are you still getting flickering with video?
<genii> Jbuntu: Ah, yes .2 is now out. Hasn't been ported yet by the (k)ubuntu maintainer yer
<kevman`> Eine moment, bitte.
<bluestyle> where can i find the driver for ati Radeon X1300?
<genii> Jbuntu: At any rate, it's definitely not some abandoned project
<Jbuntu> genii: thnx for the info its just that i am having trouble updating signitures with Klamav
<kevman`> WTF is messed up.
<kevman`> Actually, no, its uh.... Ok.
<kevman`> But only in fullscreen?
<astromme> bluestyle: the fglrx driver is in the repository. The radeonhd driver is as well iirc
<astromme> kevman`: that's because compiz unredirects fullscreen windows
<kevman`> But composting is off...
<astromme> erm? as in compiz is not running?
<kevman`> Well, I guess compiz is composting.
<kevman`> Why don't I have this issue in Gentoo? The xorg version?
<astromme> compiz does not have a non-compositing mode. If it is running, so is compositing. KWin *does* have a non-composite mode. You toggle between the modes with alt-shift-f12
<astromme> kevman`: Quite possibly, yeah
<astromme> kevman`: I would ask on #xorg
 * kevman` starts VLC in gentoo
<kevman`> I'm double checking
<kevman`> Doh. I have 2 xchats runnning
<astromme> kevman`: whoops =P.
<astromme> kevman: hey, try changing your video mode to "X Window System" (no Xv)
<kevman> Yeah, well, its gonna be butt slow
<astromme> heh, true
<kevman> Won't play with x11
<loganWHD> anyone here using 8.04 and a dell 9400?
<loganWHD> ?
<loganWHD> i am thinking i am going back to 8.04 but not sure if anyone is having the same sound card issues etc
<astromme> really? It does with me but is using huge amounts of cpu (which is to be expected)
<astromme> loganWHD: what issues?
<genii> loganWHD: If you have an Intel HDA or similar (NForce HDA, Creative HDA, etc etc) there will still be issues in 8.04
<genii> It's endemic
<loganWHD> wow... well it took me 1 week to get my sound card working, but now i have no mic or headphone jack working... plus the worst is the intermiddent freezing for no reason
<kevman> Yeah, it won't play.
<loganWHD> so 8.04 wont work with my Intel HDA sound card wither?
<loganWHD> either?
<loganWHD> but i bet it doesnt freeze all the time and make me reboot the wrong way
<kevman> AND my video codecs in Gentoo are busted. This sux
<genii> loganWHD: There is the !intelhda  factoid of the bot which basically just points you to recompile your alsa drivers. But this method doesn't play well with pulseaudio
<astromme> Hmm, I'm using a HDA-Intel.... two actually (one is onboard my ati card apparently for hdmi) and have no problems.
<loganWHD> right
<loganWHD> i am using alsa and recompiled
<loganWHD> it worked
<loganWHD> but not for my headphones/mic jacks
<snydererios> loganWHD: i've got 8.04 with kde3 and i'm using an IntelHDA chip and it works fine
<loganWHD> no freezing?
<astromme> Nope.
<loganWHD> well sound and freezing
<loganWHD> are two seperate issues
<genii> snydererios and astromme Check if your mic actually works or not ;)
<snydererios> there is only a bug with acpi-modes.. nope, no freezings
<loganWHD> astromme: your headphones work?
<astromme> My sound works perfectly in my experience. genii: mic, now I haven't tried that. I use a webcam with its own mic
<snydererios> my mic works fine, i'm using skype, mumble an teamspeak and everyone could unterstand me clearly
<astromme> loganWHD: headphones/ I use a logitech 2.1 system
<snydererios> loganWHD i'm using a Sennheiser PC160
<astromme> I should mention probably that I'm on a desktop with an intel p45 chipset
<loganWHD> snydererios: you are using 8.04 or 8.10?
<snydererios> I'm using 8.04 with kde3
<astromme> Although, my laptop is also HDA-Intel and its mic/speakers/headphones work perfectly.
<loganWHD> astromme: you're on 8.04 too?
<genii> On my laptop here with 8.04 it all seems to work fine on a stock install until I try the mic, which is so low in gain it's about useless. The alsa recompile fixes this but needs to be done every kernel update which sucks
<cyberponix> is there a DOS emulator?
<snydererios> i'm not sure, but i think, my laptop has a p45 chipset, too
<astromme> loganWHD: no, 8.10 on both machines
<loganWHD> wow
<astromme> However, 8.04 worked on my laptop when I had it earlier
<astromme> no issues
<loganWHD> i am having such frustration with 8.10 i can't stand it
<snydererios> and i  use pulseaudo instead of alsa,
<loganWHD> it freezes about 15 times a day
<astromme> yikes, that's horrible
<loganWHD> for no reason, different times, different things
<loganWHD> i loose whatever is open
<loganWHD> and have to hard reboot
<genii> There are about 20 variants of the Intel HDA, some work properly "out of box" and others don't for whatever reason
<astromme> is yours an 888 chip? my deskop one is iirc
<snydererios> so on boys'n'girls, i'm going to my girlfriend in my bed :)
<snydererios> seeya later
<loganWHD> i have 8.04 downloaded but am reluctant because of the frigging set up time with all my programs set up
<genii> snydererios: Have fun
<loganWHD> gn
<juanantonio> Someone can tell how I can see the temperature of my system?
<astromme> loganWHD: I'm pretty sure your experience won't be different
<loganWHD> my sound card is STA9200
<loganWHD> in 8.04?
<loganWHD> well but maybe 8.04 won't freeze so much
<loganWHD> ?
<loganWHD> how often are kernel updates?
<astromme> loganWHD... dunno
<loganWHD> maybe they will fix this soon
<genii> loganWHD: The kernel updates actually aren't all that often
<astromme> and about kernel updates... only security fixes I'm pretty sure
<loganWHD> ugh
<wesley_> what do i need to do unpack this file kdeaccessibility-4.1.80.tar.bz2
<astromme> tar xvf kdeaccessibility-4.1.80.tar.bz2
<astromme> skip the v if you don't want verbose
<astromme> x is for eXtract, f is for File
<genii> wesley_: You know that package is in the repositories, right?
<wesley_> wesley@Grimmjow:~/kde4.2 beta2$ tar xvf kdeaccessibility-4.1.80.tar.bz2
<wesley_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<wesley_> tar: Skipping to next header
<wesley_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<wesley_> wesley@Grimmjow:~/kde4.2 beta2$
<juanantonio> Hello, can anyone help me to see the temperature of my system with lm sensors?
<wesley_> found what is wrong
<wesley_> the arhives whee corrupted
<astromme> wesley_, loganWHD, I have to go now. I wish you luck.
<loganWHD> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * genii wings ActionParsnip with a stainless steel yo-yo
<ActionParsnip> he he
<ActionParsnip> its snowing on my desktop
 * mister-tea who callin a yo-yo
 * mister-tea suggestes dandruf shampoo
<genii> ActionParsnip: Nice.. some theme?
<ActionParsnip> genii: its a compiz plugin
 * JontheEchidna counters the compiz plugin with the KWin snow plugin :D
<ActionParsnip> genii: so i put a snowy backdrop on and turned on the snow, looks cool
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<ActionParsnip> ;)
 * genii hands ActionParsnip the snowshovel
 * colin_ goes under a roof
<juanantonio> Nobody know how to monitor temperature?
<ActionParsnip> doesnt superkaramba have that?
<juanantonio> Superkaramba? What's that?
<faileas> juanantonio: on CLI or GUI?
<juanantonio> GUI, for KDE
<juanantonio> I have installed ksensors, but I cannot see temp
<ActionParsnip> !karamba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Monitoring/Temperature/
<juanantonio> Can't I monitor it through KSysguard or KSensors?
<dougl1> what is the difference between the desktop iso and the dvd iso?
<ActionParsnip> dougl1: dvd has all the other desktop environments on it.
<mister-tea> juanantonio:  yes see here http://fosswire.com/2007/09/04/set-up-a-system-tray-temperature-monitor-with-ksensors/
<juanantonio> Thanks
<mister-tea> yw
<dougl1> ActionParsnip, thanks... gnome xfce etc but not compiz?
<ActionParsnip> dougl1: i think even compiz may be on the dvd, its not necessary though as you can pull everything off the repos once installed
<szrhawaii> does anyone know if where a good place to get all the key commands for terminal
<mister-tea> there's a good starter tutorial built into konquerer
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: man <command>
<szrhawaii> how do i get there mister-tea
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: and web searches
<ActionParsnip> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: just use it and you will get better
<szrhawaii> ive been using it lately
<szrhawaii> just wanted to knowto have all the codes if theres a place
<mister-tea> wheb you startup konquerer you will see a choice to learn more about kubuntu use the links and you will fing it
<mister-tea> when find
<szrhawaii> i was just wondering if there was a place to find them on a txt file or something so i can read them
<mister-tea> enter the command ActionParsnip gave you
<mister-tea> in konsole
<szrhawaii> i did nothing happened
<mister-tea> you didn't put in the arrows did you?
<szrhawaii> bash: syntax error near unexpected token "newline"
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: eg: man cp
<szrhawaii> ok my bad
<szrhawaii> yeah it says what manual now
<mister-tea> every command has a built in manual
<szrhawaii> do i just put terminal or konsole in
<szrhawaii> it asks what page i want
<szrhawaii> i want all commands
<dougl1> ActionParsnip,hmm (and thanks) - never installed compiz before came preconfig'd  on my gentoo based installation - is it just a matter of checking it off in synaptic and it installs in minutes or should I brace myself for some hair pulling and nashing of teeth?
<ActionParsnip> dougl: you'll need to install graphics drivers and then its the same
<szrhawaii> what do i put in after it says what manual page do you want?
<juanantonio> I can't get in Ksensor temperature sensor
<dougl> ActionParsnip, thanks for all the info - got me all excited now :)
<mister-tea> did you follow the instructions on the site I gave you
<ActionParsnip> dougl: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you what gfx card you have
<ActionParsnip> dougl: yuo can web search from there
<juanantonio> Yes, but when I configure, no way of getting something else than General Options and System Info
<szrhawaii> ok there was a easier way
<szrhawaii> i gueoss tab works to
<dougl> ActionParsnip, np - I have nvidia 6200 so is just a matter of installing them from the nvidia site, so long as kernel stuff is in place on kubuntu I should be good to go...
<ActionParsnip> dougl: totally, or theres !envyng
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: oh yeah, tab works a treat
<szrhawaii> yeah i just found a forum that says use tab then try man <commandname>
<dougl> I have had issue on mandrake or redhat where the installer complained about kernel crap and I had to compile/install kernel to get the nvidia installer to work
<szrhawaii> so everything i use that needs admin privilages i should put sudo first right
<ActionParsnip> you will need the kernel source for your installed kernel
<mister-tea> szrhawaii:  look here http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<juanantonio> dougl, I haven't managed to get the nvidia driver working for my 7100, so I welcome to the club, hehehe
<szrhawaii> thanks maister-te
 * mister-tea google-fu works again
<ActionParsnip> dougl: if after much hair loss, yuo can run: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt; kdesudo envyng-qt
<ActionParsnip> dougl: use as last resort
<ActionParsnip> peace out kiddywinks
<wesley_> is that normal building from source go slow ?
<mister-tea> yes
<mister-tea> depending much on your system
<wesley_> or is this because i have a celeron? ( system sources are not all used )
<mister-tea> it took me over an hour to compile alsa
<szrhawaii> does anyone know how to turn off the kdesktop drawing abilities besides killall kdesktop i want a different program to draw besides kdesktop
<wesley_> what for machine do you have mister?
<juanantonio> So tomorrow I will make another try with sensors, VGA NVidia driver is definitely lost ;)
<mister-tea> this box is a built from dumpsters amd 900mhz athlon
<wesley_> ow yeah thats slow
<wesley_> i got a modern celeron
<szrhawaii> #kde
<mister-tea> actually it's not bad
<wesley_> with 2 gb of memory
<faileas> mister-tea: i've compiled alsa on a PIII 733. didn't takt THAT long
<wesley_> no i believe 900 mhz runs fine
<mister-tea> what speed processor
<wesley_> Iphone has a 600 mhz processor orso
<mister-tea> well it took that long on this box
<faileas> wesley_: on a different arch ;p
<szrhawaii> so turning off kdesktop background drawing capabilities permenatly
<szrhawaii> anyone know how
<faileas> processor speeds are NOT an accurate reflection of cross architecture performance
<wesley_> faileas indeed its from samsung
<mister-tea> yes I agree
<szrhawaii> are bananas yellow first or green
<faileas> wesley_: its a ARM based system ;p
<faileas> szrhawaii: actually there are also red bananas
<wesley_> doesnt say me anything
<wesley_> its runs fine thats what matters
<szrhawaii> thats awesome i wish someone would answer the other question i had up there
<wesley_> its late
<faileas> szrhawaii: if people knew they would answer
<mister-tea> wesley_:  you still didn't say that all important factor what speed celeron
<benbloom> strangest thing just happened!.... my task bar quit and wont come back (even after a full reboot) I have no idea how this happened!
<wesley_> 1,8
<wesley_> ghz
<szrhawaii> would they man i guess ill hold my breathe on that answer then
<wesley_> 1 mb cache
<mister-tea> I have a simaler box upstairs
<szrhawaii> #kdesktop
<wesley_> its a notebook :)
<szrhawaii> !kdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesktop
<mister-tea> but someone gave me a "broken" 2.66 celron that will be my new box when I get a hd
<wesley_> a acer
<szrhawaii> even ubottu doesnt know
<szrhawaii> !background
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background
<wesley_> i think i wanna make sometime a mini pc
<szrhawaii> i tried deleting it and then my trash can didnt work
<benbloom> strangest thing just happened!.... my task bar quit and wont come back (even after a full reboot) I have no idea how this happened! can anyone help me get it back and make it stay?
<wesley_> delete the .kde folder
<wesley_> and then restart
<mister-tea> szrhawaii: what is that you are trying to do exactly
<wesley_> i know his problem, he needs to start kwin or plasma
<mister-tea> who benbloom?
<wesley_> yes
<wesley_> or renaming or deleting .kde
<wesley_> or .kde4 in 8.04
<szrhawaii> i have compiz wallpaper plug in but it doesnt work unless i kill  kdesktop and i have to do it everytime i come in so its getting annoying and i want to know what i can do to delete the drawing capability for the background that kdesktop does without jeopordizing anyother features
<mister-tea> what are you compiling btw
<wesley_> kde4
<wesley_> kde4.2 beta
<mister-tea> brave
<szrhawaii> does that help any mister-tea
<wesley_> i had a word with my girlfriend, i was checking her mails again, and some other stuff she lucky doesnt know
<mister-tea> yes I now understand
<szrhawaii> someone told me you cant but when i deleted the files for kdesktop everything worked except the trash can
<wesley_> kdebase is at 84%
<wesley_> building thats what is going slow
<szrhawaii> so im trying to find a way to get rid of the part that i dont need
<mister-tea> I would think there is a way to get there but it may take a script and frankly I'm not savvy enough yet to tell you
<wesley_> google ?
<szrhawaii> yeah i was figuring that
<szrhawaii> i was also reading up on managing kcron too
<szrhawaii> but i cant find the file that i would need to disable that file
<szrhawaii> let alone i barely know how to work kcron as that
<wesley_> yeah kde is friendly when nothing goes wrong
<benbloom> that seems a little extreme wesley_: this is kde3 BTW is there another way?
<e-head> hey, how can you get a description of packages using apt?
<wesley_> yeah run kicker
<e-head> is apt-cache showpkg supposed to show a little summary?
<wesley_> benbloom you need to run kicker then i think or kwin
<loganWHD> gosh darn 8.10
<szrhawaii> mister-tea if you can help me figure out how to put this in properly that would be a help http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=7355
<wesley_> but exterme is it not deleting .kde its just renewes and you kde is default
<wesley_> fuck compiling is going wrong
<benbloom> well wesley_, killing and then running kicker seems to have restored it. question is for how long.... but at least I know how (I didn't know what kicker was called)
<mister-tea> szrhawaii: looks a little risky but if you follow the instructions you shoud be ok  backup what they tell first though
<szrhawaii> i did the file directory alreay
<szrhawaii> i just dont really understand were to go on the other part
<mister-tea> szrhawaii: what happens alot of times it's tested on only a few systems so your results may differ
<szrhawaii> yeah thats true
<szrhawaii> maybe the way im trying to find out might be better than his way
<szrhawaii> it just seems to much work for something so simple
<mister-tea> you might be surprised
<szrhawaii> yeah it might be really simple if i can find out why my trash can doesnt work when i take that pff and fix that it might be worth it
<szrhawaii> maybe if i go through the lib files that delete with kdesktop and keep certain ones it might be good
<szrhawaii> you know what its probably because it takes a kdebase file when i delete that file
<wesley_> i am wondering why kde-nightly isnt up to date
<astromme> wesley_ It's decently new, only a few weeks old I think
<astromme> scratch that, few days
<astromme> wesley_: my kde-nightly-kdebase is from 20081128, so 3 days ago
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what i should download for kcron to make it more managable
<szrhawaii> is there a better program than kcron i should use
<szrhawaii> or is that one ok
<astromme> to edit cron? /shrug, it seems fine
<szrhawaii> theres a recommend thing i was looking at that says if i disable a program in cron then it will not work unless i enable it
<szrhawaii> but it only shows variable and task and no other files
<astromme> sorry, I'm not understanding what you mean
<szrhawaii> how do i edit cron
<szrhawaii> kcron
<astromme> I use crontab -e
<geek64> how do you remove kde and all it comes with like konquerer etc.
<geek64> and make it say ubuntu instead of kubuntu on the loading screen
<geek64> please help
<astromme> geek64: do you also have ubuntu installed?
<geek64> yes
<astromme> There was a post somewhere online... lets see
<geek64> ubuntu was the oringinal and i tried kde and its too hard
<astromme> geek64: Too hard! what's the worst thing for you?
<geek64> having to boot up to windows (obvious dude)
<mister-tea> what?
<astromme> geek64: well of course, but what's bad within kde? (and I'm still searching for the link)
<geek64> astomme everything is not where i want it and my gnome panels are appearing
<szrhawaii> what kde was easy
<geek64> its glitching
<geek64> and whoever you are its not if you used only gnome
<szrhawaii> you must have the 8.10 version
<geek64> i do
<szrhawaii> thats why
<geek64> 4.10
<szrhawaii> it still has some stuff to be worked out thats why
<astromme> Yikes, I'm not sure if I've seen gnome panels appearing in kde ever. I wonder why they're running
<Pici> 4.10?!
<geek64> i tried in sympantic
<astromme> wait, 4.10? or 8.10 with kde 4.1.2?
<szrhawaii> same difference
<geek64> i have kde 4.1 or whatever
 * mister-tea is still on 8.04 and loves it
<astromme> ok
<szrhawaii> they all have 4.1
<Pici> oh. whew.
<Pici> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<szrhawaii> i have 8.04 and love it too
<mister-tea> lol
<Pici> Don't scare us like that/.
<astromme> Anyways, the link is here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome . However, before you uninstall kde I'm curious to find out why your gnome panels are appearing in kde.
<geek64> had 8.04 and took my internet
<astromme> How did you start kde? From the login screen or after you were logged in?
<geek64> well i installed kde
<szrhawaii> what version
<astromme> szrhawaii: he said 4.1 from intrepid
<szrhawaii> oh sorry out to lunch thanks for the reminder
<mister-tea> on the splash you are given a choice for menu and you can choose
<geek64> and logged out and from gdm i enabled kde (this was no more than 10 minutes ago)
<mister-tea> lunch it's bedtime here
<geek64> and restarted
<astromme> mister-tea: I know, but if you had started kde from within gnome with startkde or kdeinit or whatever, you would still get gnome panels
<geek64>  and saw my gnome panels on kde
<mister-tea> k
<astromme> geek64, alright, still curious. For some reason they must be autostarting.
<geek64> and after trying to enable gdm i got to a tty1 screen and had to start x
<geek64> and it booted to gnome
<astromme> that sounds strange.... did you reboot your computer after you installed kde? If you just logged out but kdm was set instead of gdm I could see some conflicts with X dropping to tty1.
<geek64> yes
<geek64> actully i didnot reboot i just logged out and chose kde as my session
<geek64> and then i logged out again after seeing the gnome panels
<geek64> and enabled gnome this was in kdm
<geek64> and during the install of kdm i said for it to be my logon manerger
 * mister-tea geek64 you type as bad as me
<geek64> im 9 and  still suffering from im language
<geek64> serious
<geek64> mr.tea
<mister-tea> shh your suposed to be at least 13 to be here
<astromme> geek64: let me give you a hint. Don't give out your age on the internet, _especially_ if you are under 18
<mneptok> and don't take UDP packets from strangers.
<mister-tea> use autocomplete ie tab after the first letter and you will get my nick right
<astromme> but I understand... I have some friends who can't get away from typing in "im language"
<astromme> Anyways, we understand you, continue.
<geek64> wait my memory is fading away.....
<astromme> oh noes!
<astromme> Alright. Well, if you feel like working some more to see if we can fix some of your issues with your kde we can. Otherwise, you can use that psychocats.net link to remove kde. Sorry to hear that it wasn't working for you
<geek64> ok just tell me how to comepleately remove any trace of kde
<astromme> geek64 http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<geek64> and here is the quote of the day by me
<darkhamm> where a can find a comparative between xine gstreamer and mplayer?
<geek64> "the world belongs to the people who
<geek64> think the can do what others
<mister-tea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geek64> i will do a pastie instead
<geek64> heres the quote http://paste.ubuntu.com/79092/
<geek64> see it
<geek64> its mine
<geek64> who saw it
<mister-tea> anyone that clicked the link
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<geek64> did you
<dr_willis> I dont click on links to read questions.. unless the person at least sumamreizes the question a bit in chennal.. and I know i can help
<mister-tea> yes
<geek64> is it good
<mister-tea> it's a start
<geek64> i think its pretty good for someone my age
<mister-tea> dr_willis:  it was his quote .. not a question really
<mister-tea> geek64:  you have been warned already stay away from the age thing
<mn> would anyone here be willing to help me with kdevelop?
<etfb> Running Apache on my laptop and writing programs to communicate via HTTP with localhost.  Is there a tool that can show me the whole HTTP "conversation", headers and all?
<kasdaye> Hey, just a question, are the repos really slow right now for anyone else?
<kasdaye> I just installed 8.10 and I'm doing the big first update and it's going take quite a while it seems
<mister-tea> that's probably a good thing
<kasdaye> Why is that, mister-tea?
<Rioting_pacifist> a flash card reader in my laptop is screwed, sometimes when i move the laptop it freezes up the pci bus (that everything is on) and so crashes the kernel, is there a way to stop this
<JontheEchidna> kasdaye: they're crawling for me too
<kasdaye> That's 'good' I guess. I was worried that my wireless card's driver may have been messed up
<genii-around> Rioting_pacifist: Why don't you get it repaired?
<mister-tea> kasdaye:  the longer it takes the more fixes you get
<kasdaye> (This PRO/Wireless 3945ABG has been nothing but trouble)
<JontheEchidna> mister-tea: not if the time spent is limited by bandwidth and not the total amount of updates ;-)
<mister-tea> indeed
<xn1ghtx> I know I'm probably not "in-topic" But I have a question, any of you would know of a good netbook to run kubuntu ?
<Grant-A> is ~/.profile the DASH equivalent of ~/.bash_profile?
 * JontheEchidna still has 40 Mb to go, projected to take an hour :(
<mister-tea> ouch
<kasdaye> Mine drops from ~20KBps to 0 and then jumps back up and down and up and down and ... you get the idea
<JontheEchidna> same here
<Rioting_pacifist> genii-around: well firstly because i dont think its fixable so id just pay £10 for them to try and sell me a new laptop, plus the shop i bought it from screwed me over and i dont trust them (and i lost my recipt)
<XN1ghtX> same here
<Grant-A> I have a 16Mbps connection, I get 750kb/s :)
<JontheEchidna> We must hunt Grant down!1!1 :P
<XN1ghtX> Grant-A, at least don't say it out loud :(
<Grant-A> lol
<kasdaye> Hunt him down and leech his wireless!
<kasdaye> :P
<Grant-A> comcast recently updated it's service in Texas from 8 to 16mbps
<Grant-A> much better than the previous connection
<genii-around> Rioting_pacifist: Well, the only really correct answer to your query is to have it repaired, since this is a physical problem with the computer
<JontheEchidna> I have a 1.5 mbps connection
<JontheEchidna> 256 kbps up, \o/
<Grant-A> your limit? O_o
<Grant-A> oh, speed
<Rioting_pacifist> i suppose but cant linux just powerdown the flash card reader or ignore all data from it so it doesnt crash the bus?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, speed
<genii-around> Rioting_pacifist:
<genii-around> bah
<Grant-A> the only downside is the bandwidth limits with comcast. I get 250 GB a month up/down
<Grant-A> which is pretty generous for an ISP in the U.S., I suppose
<genii-around> Rioting_pacifist: No, since again this is a hardware thing
<Grant-A> especially since the infrastructure is so bad
<kasdaye> Mine is theoretically unlimited, but I haven't had much call to use it
<Grant-A> porn? :P
<Rioting_pacifist> genii-around: lame, thx for the help though
<kasdaye> Hehe
<XN1ghtX> It's a trap :P
<Grant-A> too bad all of the companies that own the internet's backbone in the U.S. don't get together and fix the ends up the infrastructure
<genii-around> Rioting_pacifist: eg: if it's on the pci bus it's integral to the computer...no way to turn off only a part of it. If it's on the usb bus, conceivably don't load the usb driver
<kasdaye> (In retrospect, I ought to have downloaded nethack or something before doing the upgrades...)
<Grant-A> *fix up the ends
<Grant-A> kasdaye: torrents?
<Grant-A> torrents are very nice for a slow connection
<Grant-A> 2nd best is a download manager like kget, or so
<XN1ghtX> Grant-A, 250 gb up/down is pretty good... where I live the max i've seen is 30 up/down -_-
<Grant-A> O_o
<JontheEchidna> XN1ghtX: that's a total traffic cap, not speed
<kasdaye> My connection is generally fast enough for my purposes, ~500kbps
<JontheEchidna> unless you mean that they really do have 30 up/down, which is sorta sad
<XN1ghtX> Yes, I know.
<jsunio> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Grant-A> too bad there's no open source to the internet
<XN1ghtX> I was speaking of total traffic cap
<XN1ghtX> Huhum.
<Grant-A> *open source equivalent
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Grant-A> ok then, if this is support why did no one answer my previous question?
<Grant-A> is ~/.profile the DASH equivalent of ~/.bash_profile?
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Grant-A> mister-tea: that was a very redundant statement. My question regarding why no one was answering was rhetorical.
<jsunio> Grant-A: does this help? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<jsunio> Thanks, that will be $10
<mister-tea> I was just saying that no one knew the answer
<Grant-A> not really...
<jsunio> Then 'yes'?
<Grant-A> ah, there we go
<jsunio> If that turns out to be wrong, then 'no'
<Grant-A> it's the 3rd priority file it checks for
<Grant-A> thanks :)
<jsunio> cool! I just googled it
<Grant-A> lol
<Grant-A> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Grant-A> I'll be back momentarily
<Grant-A> have to reboot for updates
<binMonkey> i want to transfer language lessons from a cd to my mp3 player.  do i just move the tracks from the cd to my computer and then to my player or do i have to convert them to mp3 first?
<genii> binMonkey: You have to rip them to mp3 in some way before transferring them
<binMonkey> genii: ok thanks.
<genii> binMonkey: np
<stdin> binMonkey: I suggest installing kdemultimedia-kio-plugins then going to "audiocd:/" in konqueror or dolphin. then you can just copy & paste and it'll transcode as it's copied
<binMonkey> stdin: i'm installing as i type this.  thanks.
<gab3> anybody know a gui runlevel editor for kubuntu?
<stdin> it's the best riping tool I know
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> I am looking for an application similar to Gnome-Do, only for Kde... any ideas?
<stdin> what does "Gnome-Do" do?
<MHz128> ummm kind of like auto-completion..... similar to Quiksilver for MacOS
<MHz128> or Katapult
<stdin> press alt-f2?
<MHz128> ya..... gnome-do is way better
<\Kira> using the kwifimanager, I get a "speed settings could not be modified error", any thoughs?
<leila2> hi. something's wrong with adept. it keeps saying "Another process is using the packaging system database" ... how can find out what? i've already rebooted the computer. the first thing i did was to use adept. i don't see how anything else is ussing it
<leila2> i don't see anything in ksysguard which would be using it
<genii> leila2: Possibly the update manager
<leila2> already killed it
<stdin> !aptfix
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> snap!
<genii> stdin: Hehe
<leila2> wow, i like fuser
<leila2> especially with those options
<supert0nes> anyone know where i can pick up kdenlive .7?
<kabo> i cant login after upgrade
<leila2> was about to ask how to tunnel output from top to a pastebin, but fuser works just fine :)
<stdin> "ps aux" is better than top if you're looking for something
<leila2> thanks stdin
<\Kira> what is fuser, anyway?
<leila2> man fuser
<stdin> $ whatis fuser
<stdin> fuser (1)            - identify processes using files or sockets
<leila2> was about to paste man output
<leila2> nevermind then. anyway, this is the fuser output: http://dpaste.com/95258/
<leila2> err, the error at the end
<stdin> do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to see the real error(s)
<leila2> http://dpaste.com/95259/
<leila2> looks like hal needs to be reinstalled
<leila2> never experienced circular dependencies on ubuntu before
<stdin> do it without the "> error.txt"
<stdin> besides "2>&1 > errors.txt" would be better for logging
<leila2> yeah, it didn't work as expected. but that's the output on dpaste without > error.txt
<leila2> well, it's the same output
<stdin> that output doesn't show any normal output, only errors. I would expect to see a message about hal trying to start
<leila2> stdin: you are right
<leila2> http://dpaste.com/95262/
 * leila2 is impressed w/ stdin's skills
<genii> !cookie | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<leila2> hehe
<leila2>  /etc/apt/sources.list http://dpaste.com/95264/
<rogan> Does a new Ipod have to be formated on a windows or a mac computer before it can work on linux?
<stdin> leila2: I guess you need to try to reinstall hal somehow
<stdin> rogan: either should work
<rogan> so I cant have a new ipod out of the box work on linux? cause thats what im geting?
<stdin> rogan: sure, just format it. and I'm pretty sure itunes works with wine
<leila2> hm, still getting errors while trying to reinstall
<leila2> maybe i should download the .deb file
<rogan> stdin: im prety sure it does not but ill check
<leila2> rogan, have you tried mounting it yet. just curious
<rogan> leila2: the ipod? ya and amarok comes up with it being mounted but i cant add songs or anything
<stdin> leila2: try "sudo dpkg --force-all --install /var/cache/archives/hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.2_i386.deb" if you're on i386
<stdin> where is 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.2 from anyway?
<leila2> http://dpaste.com/95265/
<leila2> i suppose i could reinstall since this is a fresh install and this was an kubuntu alpha live cd
<leila2> i have ubuntu 6.06 cd lying around
<stdin> leila2: you can "force" it to install. edit /etc/init.d/hal: "kdesudo kate /etc/init.d/hal" and add "exit 0" under "#! /bin/sh"
<leila2> what an upgrade that will be
<stdin> that probably won't solve it, but it'll get it to install. then you can remove the line and see if it works after
<stdin> where did you get that version from though?
<leila2> kubuntu hardy alpha 2, not sure
<leila2> are you telling me to wipe the /init.d/hal file and just add "exit 0" at the bottom?
<stdin> leila2: no, just add it on line 2
<leila2> so the file essentially reads exiot 0
<leila2> oh
<leila2> wow
<leila2> that worked i think
<leila2> Setting up hal (0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.2) ...
<leila2>  * Reloading system message bus config...                                [ OK ]
<stdin> then remove the line and see if it works
<leila2> because it received exit 0, not sure if it's working
<leila2> using the --force all -install /var/cache... command?
<stdin> no "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart"
<leila2> didn't wait for a response, went ahead and performed the command with the same error
<stdin> it could be that it needs a reboot, to clear out some old sockets
<leila2> okay
<leila2> did it all over with the 'hal restart', no errors received
<leila2> rogan, have you formatted your ipod yet?
<rogan> leila2: no im not sure how
<rogan> leila2: itunes 8 dosent work with wine
<binMonkey> has anyone had any luck getting the blackberry software working with wine?
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i change the powersaving state of a pci device to d3 program without writing a whole porgram, i can seam to see anything about powersaving in setpci
<chipbuddy> anyone want to try and answer a simple python question?
<Rioting_pacifist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donjr_KS> Can anyone tell me how I can access my flash drive via console?
<leila2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: do you know where it is /dev/sd* or if its moundted /media/*. and is it usb or flash card?
<leila2> i can just do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" right?
<leila2> (to upgrade to 8.10)
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: are you needing to mount your thumb drive from the terminal?
<donjr_KS> yeah I would assume that's what I need to do...I"m new to linux
<donjr_KS> I went to uninstall some packages and some how it uninstalled ALOT.....including dolphin....blah
<donjr_KS> so now I have to use the console to copy some files into my flash drive before I lose anything else
<donjr_KS> I did the command 'mount' and have a list, just not sure which is my flash drive
<sidney> I cant find this folder Windows.vdi (/home/sidney/.VirtualBox/VDI)
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: if you run 'sudo fdisk -l' it should show you a list of your storage devices
<donjr_KS> thanks I'll give that a shot
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: that is a small L at the end, by the way
<donjr_KS> right
<donjr_KS> I think I found it
<Rioting_pacifist> ok 1st you need to mount it with something like mkdir /media/usb ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb but instead of sdb1 you have the address of the usb pen
<donjr_KS> but when I try it tells me it's not a directory
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: that will likely show you what your device is called in /dev, which will help you figure out how to mount it
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: do you not have access to a GUI?
<donjr_KS> okay so I need to mount the /dev/sdb?
<leila2> adept_updater says there is nothing to update, do i need to change sources.list?
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx no....dolphin got uninstalled somehow
 * leila2 wants to be completely updated
<jmichaelx> leila2: the manual way of upgrading would involved you editing your sources list, and changing every instance of 'hardy' to 'intrepid', then updating, then dist-upgrading
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: do you still have konqueror?
<donjr_KS> Okay, we're getting somewhere.  I type 'mount /dev/sdb /media/usb'  and it tells me I must specify the filesystem type
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx nope
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: that should work to mount your drive
<donjr_KS> not sure why, when I tried to uninstall mysql it removed a BUNCH of things.....blah
<astromme> leila2: kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: if you don't mind my asking, how did you wind up using kubuntu without dolphin or konqueror
<astromme> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: im not sure if this is right for usb pens but /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb might help
<jmichaelx> yeah, astromme's way is way better
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx they were there originally, they were just removed when I tried to uninstall mysql server 5.0
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: that is strange , but you could just install them again
<donjr_KS> got it
<donjr_KS> the sdb1 was it!
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx I tried to reinstall some things.  And it told me it couldn't find the package to mysql server 5.0 and I'd have to fix it manually and I"m lost at that point
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: did you install and remove mysql with apt-get?
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: try using aptitude -f
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx no I goofed up...and I may have to reinstall....I was using Adept and it was stalled out so I shut it down and it wasn't done...so packages got broke
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: try entering Rioting_pacifist's command
<donjr_KS> Woah Rioting_pacifist that did something not sure how to use this though
<donjr_KS> it opened up a gui in the console window
<donjr_KS> well...similar to a gui
<Rioting_pacifist> if something is broken on your system it should offer ways to fix it, otherwise aptitude install dolphin should work
<donjr_KS> aptitude install dolphin
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: you have somehow started aptitude, which is a termal based package manager
<donjr_KS> ran a bunch of things, I told it 'yes' to install, then it told me it couldn't find the file for mysql_server-5.0 and I'd have to fix it manually
<donjr_KS> it's downloading a bunch of things now
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: does it suggest a command to run when it gives you that error?
<donjr_KS> hopefully this works
<jmichaelx> ok, you could be making progress
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx No, just said I'd have to fix it manually and ended
<joe_> i would like to install stepmania but i don't know how to do it the file name is StepMania-3.9-linux-i386.tar.bz2 can anyone help me out for installing it???
<donjr_KS> yes, it's downloading konqueror again, and kate and a bunch of other things, hopefully this works
<donjr_KS> OMG it's removing things....
<donjr_KS> okay
<joe_> can anyone help me out???
<donjr_KS> wow...this is getting interesting, it's removing, NOT installing
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: what is it removing?
<donjr_KS> it's done now...lot's of things that I saw.  bunch of .lib files
<donjr_KS> some errors, but now it's back to aptitude and I can't see it all
<donjr_KS> and now it want's to reinstall it
<donjr_KS> to satisfy dependencies it says
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: was it removing packages related to mysql by chance?
<donjr_KS> amarok, kcontrol,  konqueror, lot's of things it's going to put back on now
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx no, on everything with mysql involved it had errors
<Rioting_pacifist> joe_: a .tar.bz2 is a compressed folder expand it somewhere (either using ark or tar -xf
<colin_> joe: did you look at this
<colin_> http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/FAQ:_Linux_version
<donjr_KS> okay here we go
<donjr_KS> Errors were encountered while processing: kdm-kde4
<donjr_KS> mysql-server-5.0
<joe_> no but i will now
<colin_> joe: tar xzjf will uncompress it
<donjr_KS> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: are you in hardy?
<donjr_KS> A package failed to install.   trying to recover: Press return to continue
<joe_> ok
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx I believe so...or intrepid
<joe_> how do i install it???
<donjr_KS> no, it's Hardy
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: press return aptitude is quite good at fixing stuff
<donjr_KS> dpkg serious warning: files list file for package 'mysql-server-5.0' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<donjr_KS> removing kdm-kde4...
<donjr_KS> debconf: DbDriver "config" /var/cache/debconf/config.dat islocked by another process
<donjr_KS> Resource temporarily unavailabe
<donjr_KS> dpkg error while cleaning up and yeah..wow I goofed this up pretty bad
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: do you have adept or sunaptic open or anything?
<Rioting_pacifist> !dpkg-fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-fix
<jmichaelx> synaptic*
<donjr_KS> I press return to continue and it takes me back into the aptitude
<donjr_KS> yes Adept appears to be working still
<donjr_KS> Another process is using the packaging system database
<donjr_KS> I should close out aptitude now
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: you mean aptitude appears to be working, right?
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: is another proccess running apart from aptitude? adept or apt-get or something?
<jmichaelx> if you have adept or synaptic open, aptitude will not be able to be what it needs to do
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx you asked if I had adept, yes adept is running.
<donjr_KS> I have aptitude running in console
<donjr_KS> that command you gave me Rioting
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: you have to close adept
<donjr_KS> slow down folks
<jmichaelx> you can't use both at the same time
<donjr_KS> adept isn't connected.  Aptitude is connected in the console
<jmichaelx> lol
<donjr_KS> when you asked if I had adept I tried running it to see if it would work or not
<donjr_KS> it does, and tells me that another process is using the database
<donjr_KS> which is aptitude in the console
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: yeah, you have to have adept closed
<donjr_KS> should I stay in the console or go to adept?
<donjr_KS> adept is and has been close accept for that one time I tried torun it just now
<jmichaelx> just go ahead and stay in the console
<Rioting_pacifist> !fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix
<Rioting_pacifist> !adept crash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash
<donjr_KS> okay I told it to update
<Rioting_pacifist> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> !aptfix
<donjr_KS> there's an error in my sources file
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: ok, have you made any modifications to your sources list?
<donjr_KS> yes I did it through adept, trying to remember wher it is in the file system to remove those lines
<donjr_KS> how can I copy a whole directory? or is that possible?
<jmichaelx> did it say what the error was in your sources list?
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx yes, the medibuntu site I have listed is no longer available
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: to copy a whole dir, you use cp -r
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: or possiblt medibuntu's servers are just down or something?
<jmichaelx> possibly*
<donjr_KS> that unfortunatly didn't work to copy into my flash drive....says cannot create symbolic link
<donjr_KS> lol
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx no I've just not removed them, I'll fix it
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: what were you trying to copy?
<donjr_KS> a manual install of java jre 6 update 10
<donjr_KS> it copied most of it over
<donjr_KS> okay, I have aptitude up...says kdm-kde4 is broken
<jmichaelx> hmm, i am really confused about what is going on here.
<donjr_KS> applying updates from within adept
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx I'm confused too.....
<jmichaelx> by the way, you can install java from the repositories
<donjr_KS> from the beginning, this morning everything was working fine
<donjr_KS> tonight I go to install mysql server 5.0 and adept appeared to have stalled.....thinking like an idiot winblows user I shut down adept and it totally fragged my comp
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<donjr_KS> now, when I try to update or install I keep getting an error on the mysql-server-5.0
<donjr_KS> it shows the mysql-server-5.0 as upgradable...but it also shows there's nothing there or it's broken when I try to do it
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: before you make any changes in your sources, try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal... make sure you have closed out aptitude
<donjr_KS> ok
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx okay I ran that..it did a few setup things
<donjr_KS> setting up libsoprano4...
<donjr_KS> setting up libqt4-sql
<donjr_KS> setting up kdelibs5
<donjr_KS> and a few others
<jmichaelx> ok, let it run
<donjr_KS> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<donjr_KS> was the last line and it's done
<jmichaelx> now try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<donjr_KS> I do that, it askss if I want to continue, I tell it yes
<donjr_KS> and I get all the same errors
<jmichaelx> yes
<jmichaelx> can you post those errors to a pastebin?
<donjr_KS> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: resource temporarily unavailable
<donjr_KS> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package 'mysql-server-5.0' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<donjr_KS> preparing to replace mysqlserver-5.0 using /mysql-server-blah blah.deb
<jmichaelx> ok, let it do that
<donjr_KS> subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jmichaelx> ugh
<donjr_KS> another DbDriver "config" error
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: do you have any diskspace free?
<donjr_KS> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-blah blah.deb
<jmichaelx> it sounds like you are missing the source for mysql... could you have somehow removed that?
<donjr_KS> and it ends
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist yes I have about 200 gigs free
<donjr_KS> I was just going to do a total reinstall once I got the things I wanted saved on my falsh drive....lol
<donjr_KS> but if we can fix it, I'll learn some things...so what ya got in mind?
<sidney> when i type a command the terminal just goes to the next line
<sidney> which is correct 'sudo updatedb' or sudo updateb
<jmichaelx> sidney: 'sudo-apt-get update'
<stdin> without the first -
<jmichaelx> yes, lol
<sidney> still nothing
<jmichaelx> or is he wanting to run 'updatedb'? are you trying to update mlocate?
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: im guessing here but the dpkg will try and install files only to see they are already there because it wasnt fully installed
<sidney> no i'm looking for a file
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist that makes sense.  How can I fix it?
<Rioting_pacifist> actually that doesnt explain the /var/cache/debconf error
<sidney> a vdi file
<stdin> sidney: "locate <filename>"
<jmichaelx> 'locate *.vdi'
<Guest23411> anyone here use an ipod with amarok 2?
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: have you rebooted recently?
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx not since last night
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx scared to...lol
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: is there a chance that the debconf lock issue would disappear if he rebooted?
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: i understand lol
<Rioting_pacifist> i dont think so but it might, i dont know much about locks
<jmichaelx> Guest23411: i am not using amarok2, but i have heard that in fedora10, people are not able to transfer files to ipods using amarok2. i have no idea whether the same is true for amarok2 in intrepid
<Guest23411> well i guess it is
<Rioting_pacifist> fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat might tell you whats using the file but im in over my head tbh
<genii> jmichaelx: No. The file locks are created when he app is run, if inelegantly shut/killed the lockfile stays
<jmichaelx> genni: shouldn't dpkg --configure -a' straighten some of that out?
<kabotage> hi i cant seem to find a soultion on how to fix my prob. when I try to login it justs kicks me back to login screen.
<jmichaelx> oops
<Rioting_pacifist> kabotage: do you have any free diskspace?
<jmichaelx> genii:  shouldn't dpkg --configure -a straighten some of that out?
<donjr_KS> okay, going to try restarting, and I'll be back
<sidney> this path is not in the home folder
<kabotage> Rioting_pacifist: yea. its like 7G of free space.
<donjr_KS> Okay I just ran aptitude install mysql-server cause it says the package is missing...and it still says the package is missing, how do I get it to download it again?
<Rioting_pacifist> kabotage: press alt+n to do a console login and then try startx that should give log you in or give you your error
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: it almost sounds to me like you have removed the source for mysql from your sources.list
<jmichaelx> is that possible?
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx I was getting the error that the mysql-server-5.0-blah-blah.bin file was corrupt or something, so I went into the /apt/archive/ and removed it so that hopefully when I ran the -f or install it would grab a new working one.....it didn't help
<kabotage> Rioting_pacifist: il try that. brb
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: i would recommend NOT messing with /apt/archive
<donjr_KS> ok
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: try apt-get clean
<donjr_KS> I'm going to try restarting, and probably will do a fresh install...do I need to unmount my flash drive so that it will save what I"ve put on it?
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist did that, ran with no errors
<donjr_KS> now try to install again? or do the -f?
<sidney> ok now how do i delete these files
<Rioting_pacifist> now try install again
<genii> donjr_KS: What does: lsof | grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat                          say is using the file?
<jmichaelx> sidney: are you absolutely sure you do not need them?
<dougl> my installation from dvd seems to be hung at 15% "Calculating files to skip copying..."
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist it's downloading again!!!
<dougl> how long should this take?
<donjr_KS> genii I'l tell ya when the install get's done
<sidney> no i cant create another virtual drive because of these
<jmichaelx> sydney: the way to remove a file is 'rm -f filename', you need to use 'sudo' if the file is not in your /home. be VERY careful when using 'rm'
<donjr_KS> Okay it was working.  then got the DbDriver "config" error again
<donjr_KS> but it did re download
<donjr_KS> genii that command you gave me returned nothing at all
<Rioting_pacifist> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> donjr_KS: Then at this second nothing should be using that file
<donjr_KS> running the command ubottu just gave me, I got an error
<donjr_KS> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<jmichaelx> it sounds like he is missing a source
<donjr_KS> mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however: package mysql-server-5.0 is not installed.
<donjr_KS> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure); dpeendency problems -leaving unconfigured
<Rioting_pacifist> if nothing is using the file, would sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat fix the lock?
<sidney> jmmichaelx would it be better to just uninstall Virtual box and start over\
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist I ran that command
<genii> Rioting_pacifist: I don't know enough about fuser to tell you
<jmichaelx> sidney: exactly what problem have you been having with virtualbox?
<donjr_KS> USER   PID Access command /var/cache/debconf/config.dat: root
<donjr_KS> dpkg-preconfire
<donjr_KS> kill process 25486 ? (y/n)
<Rioting_pacifist> erm... id go with y but i wouldnt want to get sued if it causes your computer to explode
<sidney> when i attemped to install the os it stopped now i cant restart the install
<donjr_KS> if it explodes I'll buy a new one
<donjr_KS> okay process killed, now what?
<donjr_KS> do the -f thing again?
<sidney> too many drives have been created
<donjr_KS> aptitude install -f?
 * jmichaelx crosses his fingers that donjr_KS's PC does not spontaneously go into flames
<Rioting_pacifist> erm aptitude install -f mysql-server should atleast give you an error as to why its failing
<donjr_KS> no flames, back to $ prompt
<dougl> my installation from cd seems to be hung at 15% "Calculating files to skip copying..."
<dougl> how long should this take?
<jmichaelx> sidney: do you think you possible had just not allowed the OS you were installing enough space?
<jmichaelx> possibly*
<donjr_KS> Rioting_pacifist I ran that, it's asking about things installed.  The following partially installed packages will be configured
<donjr_KS> let's pray
<donjr_KS> same things
<donjr_KS> Writing extended stat information... Error!
<donjr_KS> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the mysql-server-5.0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<donjr_KS> how do I get it back?
<jmichaelx> i still think he is missing a source
<donjr_KS> how would I fix that?
<genii> "missing arch" hints at trying to load a deb from a repo not for your computers physical type
<donjr_KS> and I can't do ANYTHING with this problem here, I try to re-install dolphin and it gives me the mysql-server package error
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: somehow you would had to have accidentally deleted it, or commented it out. it would need to be added again, or uncommented.... i don't know that this is the issue, but it is acting like there are dependencies it is unable to satisfy
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmichaelx> genii: ahh
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx I havn't touched my sources.list for a few weeks....and I only uncommented a couple things
<donjr_KS> how do I unmount? I need to see if my stuff is saved on my flash drive or not properly before I go much farther
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: you don't need to unmount to do that
<donjr_KS> thank God firefox is still working
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: just enter 'ls /pathtoyourdrive
<jmichaelx> ls /media/usb or whatever
<donjr_KS> jmichaelx it shows that it's there
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: to unmount make sure nothing is using the pendrive then sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<donjr_KS> /etc/apt/sources.list has nothing in it.
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS:  HWAT?
<donjr_KS> had to sudo
<donjr_KS> it's there
<donjr_KS> now how do I highlight and copy it all from the console?lol
<Rioting_pacifist> donjr_KS: are we talking real console or konsole?
<donjr_KS> konsole
<donjr_KS> I have the sources.list open in nano
<Rioting_pacifist> selecting it with a mouse then right click copy and right click paste should work
<jmichaelx> brb, i have to restart X, but am in suspense in regards to donjr_KS's problem here
<donjr_KS> I'm getting the file pasted in a pastebin, one moment
<donjr_KS> http://pastebin.ca/1273153
<donjr_KS> I am lost
<Rioting_pacifist> everything is there with no typos, erm says it cant find it :s
<donjr_KS> yeah...frustrating
<Rioting_pacifist> what does apt-get update do
<donjr_KS> gives me one error on a public key on a medibuntu address
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<donjr_KS> it's downloading, and it's downloading mysql-server-5.0
<Rioting_pacifist> but that will only fix the error on the public key its not going to find the mysql-server package
<Rioting_pacifist> :S i take it back and am now confused
<donjr_KS> it downloaded it once before and still wouldn't install....we'll see what happens
<donjr_KS> again I believe it thinks it's installed, though it's not installed properly
<donjr_KS> due to my idiocy of shutting it down while it was in the process....
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: it's possible that you're not able to install anything right now?
<donjr_KS> not so far I havn't been able to, it keeps ending on the mysql error
<donjr_KS> but it's re-downloading now, 92% we'll see what happens when it's done
<donjr_KS> unpacking replacement mysql-server-5.0 and now it's in the configurationg...I think we got it fixed!!
<donjr_KS> mysql server installed and started! keyring installed, updating is done and all is well so far
<donjr_KS> dolphin is reinstalling!! Sweet!
<donjr_KS> Thanks a ton guys!!
<donjr_KS> now i have to figure out everything that accidentally got uninstalled and reinstall it......
<jmichaelx> ok, there may possibly have been something proprietary in relation to mysql that medibuntu provides? is that possible?
<donjr_KS> wow I thought I was going to have to reinstall
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: i am dumbfounded that installing the medibuntu key would have any affect on any of this
<donjr_KS> me too...may have just been the update
<donjr_KS> I did the update, the key problem was all I had
<donjr_KS> didn't try to install again after that, just went straight to the keyring install
<donjr_KS> the update alone may have done it
<kabotage> Rioting_pacifist: it says failed to initialize GLx extension (Compatible NVDIA X something like that
<donjr_KS> konqueror got reinstalled
<donjr_KS> no kate though......
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: is it still working?
<donjr_KS> instalation is done
<donjr_KS> though it's not letting me open dolphin yet
<donjr_KS> might have to restart......don't want to...lol
<jmichaelx> did it install dolphin?
<donjr_KS> says that it did
<jmichaelx> can you open konqueror?
<donjr_KS> it just removed kdm-kde4 what's that?
<Rioting_pacifist> kabotage: there was a recent kernel update perhaps nvidias propriary drivers no longer work, try updating your system
<Rioting_pacifist> !nvidia | kabotage.
<ubottu> kabotage.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<donjr_KS> nope, clicking on konqueror doesn't work
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: do you use kde3 or kde4?
<donjr_KS> 4
<jmichaelx> kdm is what you use to sign in to your PC
<donjr_KS> OMG well I just reinstalled it then...lol
<jmichaelx> well, you are in hardy, right?
<donjr_KS> was fast and is reinstalled appropriately
<donjr_KS> well I think
<donjr_KS> yes in hardy
<jmichaelx> ok, you may not even be using kdm-kde4, you may be using kde3's kdm
<donjr_KS> ok
<donjr_KS> guess there's nothing for it but to try and restart
<jmichaelx> ok, could you try entering 'sudo apt-get install -f' again?
<donjr_KS> says 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed and 0 not upgraded
<donjr_KS> all looks good
<donjr_KS> going to try a reboot and see if it's fried
<donjr_KS> wish me luck on getting back
<donjr_KS> lo
<donjr_KS> lol
<jmichaelx> it looks good, but it not allowing you to open dolphin or konqueror is not good
<jmichaelx> donjr_KS: did you reinstall kdm-kde4?
<jmichaelx> too late
<kabotage> Rioting_pacifist: ive upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 alpha1 and ive always do update upgrade and dist-upgrade after the upgrade, hoping that there will be a fix but i think not. if i can only know how to look for the error. thanks. il try that
<Rioting_pacifist> kabotage: ahh well if your using 9.04 alpha the chances are that stuff will break you may want to have a backup xorg.conf with the opensource drivers instead, although in all likelyhood they too will break
<jmichaelx> not mentioning the fact that xorg.conf is often empty these days
 * jmichaelx has not adjusted to the new Xorg
<Rioting_pacifist> hu? is this some crazy 8.10 thing? i need xorg.conf to switch between ati and readon driver regularly.
 * Rioting_pacifist is not liking the removing of config files in favor of fancy alternatives that often fail (*looks at NetworkManager*)
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: i don't know what is in your xorg.conf, but it is basically empty for many people these days
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: on this machine, my xorg.conf DOES show fglrx, and it shows glx, and that is about it
<kabotage> Rioting_pacifist: should i delete all the contents of the xorg? is that safe?
<jmichaelx> kabotage: NO
<jmichaelx> lol
<kabotage> jmichaelx: oh ok. hehe
<Rioting_pacifist> sudo dexconf or  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will let you change your video driver
<jmichaelx> if it has contents, and your X is working, leave it alone
<jmichaelx> my laptop has intel video, and there basically nothing in xorg.conf... but at least fglrx is mentioned on this desktop
<jmichaelx> some of my posts may be missing, but internet is going off and on at the moment
<Rioting_pacifist> wierd i have all my input devices specified and resolution rates and radeon + setting or fglrx + please dont crash specified, but ive spent alot of time trying to get fullscreen flash working
 * Rioting_pacifist is woried that donjr isnt back
<jmichaelx> i was thinking the same thing
<jmichaelx> i don't know whether or not he got kdm reinstalled
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: has it been a while since you've done a fresh install?
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah not since 8.04 was released, im not a fan of kde4
<MHz128> What is the purpose of the Plasma Dashboard? I cant figure it out
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: i am using 2 PCs at the moment (using synergy to network the keyboard and mouse, lol), and the other PC here is still running hardy, and it still has a full-blown xorg.conf using nvidia
<jmichaelx> MHz128: it is kind of the 'new' way to bring your desktop to the forefront
<jmichaelx> even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't really do anything anymore
<MHz128> jmichaelx: I added a few widgets to the Dashboard, but they are still stuck to the regular desktop... is that the way it works?
<MHz128> The only difference is a black transparent window like thingy
<jmichaelx> MHz128: yes, i think it is. the widgets are a part of the desktop
<Rioting_pacifist> jmichaelx:  is this some fancy new autodetection or just more sane defaults
<MHz128> sooo... all the Dashboard does it bring the widgets to the front?
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: it's supposed to be auto-detection, but as you can imagine, it is far from flawless
<jmichaelx> MHz128: more or less
<MHz128> wow thats useless....... its the same as using "show desktop
<MHz128> is there a keyboard shortcut to access Dashboard?
<jmichaelx> MHz128: it is basically the new 'show desktop'. you don't have to use it if you don't want it. just remove it from your panel
<jmichaelx> MHz128: i'm not sure about that
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: i will say, though, that with this machine using fglrx, it did automatically detect everything for me... it went immediately to me default resolution
<jmichaelx> my*
<Rioting_pacifist> i suppose its not all that bad aslong as xorg.conf can override stuff
<yeara> hi... all... I m new here...
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: i am supposing it can, but i am honestly totally lost now. i used to know my way around xorg settings... now i'm without a clue
<jmichaelx> !hi | yeara
<ubottu> yeara: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yeara> hi jmichaelx
<yeara> thank u
<jmichaelx> very welcome
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm now for some dos emulated goodness, im off having got no closer to a solution to my hardware fault
<yeara> what is the topic today?
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: what problem have you been having?
<jmichaelx> you're running dosemu?
<jmichaelx> yeara: we just banter aimlessly in here
<yeara> its all fine I m using new kubuntu
<jmichaelx> i have been playing off and on with dosemu lately.... the other night i was playing with an open source dos GUI called openGEM
<Rioting_pacifist> i have a flash card reader that goes crazy and conflics with other pci devices, i was looking for a way to power it off from software, after quite abit of research i found the best i could do was nearly turn it off but i never found out how
<Rioting_pacifist> i didnt sleep lastnight because i booted up the original dune game in dosemu
<jmichaelx> yeah, those old dos games can really ruin a good night's sleep
<yeara> he he he... all confuse about computer program?
<yeara> maybe u r need rest a while
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: a few weeks ago i also installed mame , and installed the roms of several old arcade games.... i lost a lot of sleep there, too
<yeara> that's a good game
<yeara> its like to be a child again...
<kasdaye> So I made a little mistake I think...
<jmichaelx> yeara: i am normally not a big gamer... but these old games brought back memories
<jmichaelx> kasdaye: uh oh
<yeara> its like me
<kasdaye> I included backports and proposed when I upgraded... how likely is it that my system will break horribly?
<yeara> a little memory that we cannot erase
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: another thing you could do (and probably shouldn't) is install 'vice' for commodore 64 emulation
<jmichaelx> kasdaye: i am not sure about proposed.... are you in the process of upgrading at the moment?
<jmichaelx> yeara: exactly
<jmichaelx> lol
<kasdaye> jmichaelx: Yeah, it's just about to finish fetching the packages
<kasdaye> It's taken a good ~4 hours
<jmichaelx> kasdaye: i am not sure what you'l run into with proposed, but somehow i think there is a good chance you'll be fine
<kasdaye> Alrighty, here's hoping =)
<Rioting_pacifist> himm turns out im using dosbox is there much of a differnce with dosemu? im too young for comadore 64 dos was where it all went wrong for me
<jmichaelx> kasdaye: if everything is fine, after your upgrade is finished, it might be wise to go ahead and comment proposed out
<jmichaelx> lol rioting
<jmichaelx> well, the c64 is a different dimension altogether, but... there was a TON of fun games for the c64 back inthe 80's, most of which can be downloaded readily now
 * genii plays Impossible Mission!
<jmichaelx> genii: rock on!!
<yeara> there are a good computer program that's I can try?
<Rioting_pacifist> i gave nethack a go but its just too old so went for nethack-qt
<genii> I think it was first game I saw with voice synth
<jmichaelx> Rioting_pacifist: does your screen name in here have any significance?
<yeara> in database maybe?
<bazhang> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (intrepid), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<jmichaelx> !info dosemu
<ubottu> dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2272 kB, installed size 5704 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> yeara, ^^
<jmichaelx> !info vice
<ubottu> vice (source: vice): The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.22-3 (intrepid), package size 3661 kB, installed size 10588 kB
<Rioting_pacifist> !info singularity
<ubottu> singularity (source: singularity): game where one becomes the singularity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28a-2 (intrepid), package size 1206 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<Rioting_pacifist> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.5-1 (intrepid), package size 3857 kB, installed size 8796 kB
<jmichaelx> i have no idea why 'vice' would be optional!
<genii> Heh
<Rioting_pacifist> !info bsd-games < i once wasted about 4hrs trying to land planes on that
<ubottu> Package bsd-games does not exist in intrepid
<jmichaelx> lol
<Rioting_pacifist> #
<Rioting_pacifist> !info bsdgames
<ubottu> bsdgames (source: bsdgames): a collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-15 (intrepid), package size 949 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<jmichaelx> what's bad is that it is the primitive games that i like.... when you start talking WoW, i could not care less
<jmichaelx> genii: i have been playing a lot of loderunner
<genii> Yeah that was another classic
<MHz128> What is the "Embedded Advanced Text Editor" ???
<MHz128> kwrite?
<jmichaelx> hmm, kate or kwrite, i guess?
<MHz128> weird!
<jmichaelx> probably kate
<Rioting_pacifist> the kpart for kwrite
<MHz128> kate is default ? i dont think i have it
<jmichaelx> it may not be default.... although i usually wind up with both
<jmichaelx> i almost never use kate or kwrite
<MHz128> are there any other theme sites. besides kde-look.org
<jmichaelx> kde look is where i go... otherwise you probably just have to google to find other things scattered around
<MHz128> okie dokie
<yeara> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-4ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2833 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<jmichaelx> i recently found the old arcade rom for galaga.... and have been playing that a lot in mame
<MHz128> jmichaelx: do you find KDE is kind of 'glitchy' ?
<jmichaelx> yeara: abiword is a nice, small word processor
<yeara> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8b2-2 (intrepid), package size 509 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<yeara> yup... that's good for my job
<jmichaelx> MHz128: kde4 is still not fully baked, to say the least. kde3 is pretty stable
<yeara> hey I want to change the look of my kde.. how?
<yeara> icon
<jmichaelx> yeara: are you in kde4?
<yeara> yes
<jmichaelx> for icons, you would go to your system settings and select 'appearance' to make changes
<jmichaelx> yeara: and there are other icon sets you can download from the repositories, and still others you can find on the internet.... like at kde-look
<yeara> okay thank you
<yeara> version ltsp for pentium 3 computer, please?
<bentob0x> anybody would know an issue where kcmshell printers won't find the smb share where findsmb displays it?
<yeara> arcade game
<yeara> i have cannon printer... but I cannot find driver one...
<yeara> iP 1300
<MHz128> Will themes for KDE 3.5 work with v4.0+ ???
<jmichaelx> MHz128: i seriously doubt it
<jmichaelx> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<jmichaelx> yeara: i don't know much about ltsp, but there are some links that you could read through
<kasdaye> Nothing broke! If anything, it runs better now.
<kasdaye> :D
<jmichaelx> kasdaye: congrats
<jmichaelx> i am no expert on this, but for the moment, i might suggest that you disable the proposed repos. you can ask folks in here later on what they think about that
<kasdaye> Will do.
<jmichaelx> good night all!
<micha_> is there a gimpshop deb or can i install via apt-get
<jussi01> micha_: I think there was one on their site...
<jussi01> micha_: yep, debian package here: http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<micha_> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> np :)
 * micha_ doesn't understand why gimp opens in 3 windows not 1
<goetz> hi
<goetz> Is possible to upgrade to the Kde 4.2 Beta with intrepid?
<pyrotix> aah. I just had an open office writer crash and lost a document. The recovery only got the very beginning of the document although I had the document finished and open for hours. Is there any way for me to get it back?
<trav> hello
<trav> I just installed compiz on kubuntu 8.10, the config program works fine but it's just not enabled
<trav> is there some switch somewhere?
<goetz> trav: try:         compiz --repace
<goetz> trav: try:         compiz --replace
<trav> oh nevermind
<trav> I was wrong...
<trav> Compiz is enabled and working but I can't use the CompizConfig Settings Manager, KDE Display settings has hijacked control
<trav> any ideas?
<trav> for instance I can enable wobbly windows with the built in display settings but not the compiz control panel
<goetz> trav: hmm. are you sure you are using compiz and not kwin?
<trav> haha no
<trav> I installed compiz using the add programs
<trav> sorry I'm such a noob
<trav> ok add/remove software
<goetz> trav: np :) If you are using the kwin compositor you can chanche those settings in system settings
<goetz> In "Desktop" under Look & Feel
<trav> well in that case I want to replace it with Compiz
<goetz> compiz --replace
<goetz> and in System Settings
<goetz> in the Adcanced Tab
<goetz> In Session Manager
<trav> I think it's working yay
<goetz> At the in Windows Manager Change to compiz
<trav> wow compiz --replace, doesn't get much easier than that
<goetz> to start it automatcly
<goetz> at the login
<trav> 'cept it got stuck
<trav> kde-window-decorator(7120) KWD::KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so"  for  "kwin3_oxygen"
<trav> then it froze
<trav> or is it supposed to do that
<goetz> trav froze what?
<trav> nevermind
<trav> it was working and I thought it was frozen
<goetz> ok
<trav> thank you
<goetz> :)
<yeara> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<trav> hello
<trav> so compiz is working great, but now how do I enabe desktop cube n all that?  i tried sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<trav> apparently they're already installed
<ooglebutte> maybe try in compiz-fusion
<ooglebutte> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<trav> ok got it
<ooglebutte> :)
<trav> so that sweet remote desktop client for Ubuntu, does that work on KDE?
<ooglebutte> trav: the most recent I could find with a quick google search - http://swik.net/Kubuntu/del.icio.us%2Ftag%2Fkubuntu/Enable+Remote+Desktop+(VNC)+on+Kubuntu+::+the+How-To+Geek/cf8fb
<trav> nice it's all working
<trav> soooo awesome
<ooglebutte> well done :)
<trav> KDE rocks my socks
<trav> it's so damn pretty
<ooglebutte> it does look good in blue :)
<trav> indeed it does
<trav> It's at least as sexy as leopard and you can't beat the price
<ooglebutte> hehe
<trav> hey I saw this thing on using Mac widgets on the compiz widget layer, anyone see that?
<trav> or know how?
<ooglebutte> trav: this says it should be available by now - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752772
<harolddong> there was a really nice red based color scheme in one of the early kde4 betas that was pretty close to the desert scheme in kde3 but I can't seem to find anything like it for kde4 now
<ooglebutte> this suggests it isn't there yet - http://www.osnews.com/thread?304122
<trav> hmm
<trav> lame
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<trav> my widgets show up on the desktop but not in the compiz layer
<trav> :(
<contrast> trav: By widgets, you mean plasmoids?
<trav> I dono
<ooglebutte> kde4 does it's own compositing - compiz and the mac widgets are a diff issue
<trav> I just want it to show me cool things when I push f9 like on a Mac :)
<trav> whether it's compiz or built in KDE I dun care
<contrast> trav: Plasmoids (the default widgets in KDE 4) don't identify as their own windows, but rather as part of the desktop window, so you can't really use them with Compiz's widget layer plug-in.
<trav> ahh
<contrast> Anyone successfully using the HDMI output on an ATI card? I'm having sound issues.
<trav> so I have to hook it up to another widget framework or whatever
<trav> ?
<contrast> trav: Right, or just use Show Desktop (which is what I'm doing). ;)
<trav> not an option :)
<contrast> trav: Check out Screenlets (sudo apt-get install screenlets)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<oscar> wenas atodo
<ActionParsnip> arent screenlets gnome?
<ooglebutte> trav: ttp://swik.net/widgets+Kubuntu
<ooglebutte> trav: http://swik.net/widgets+Kubuntu - even
<contrast> ActionParsnip: It has a few gnome dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> surely widgets would use the existing kde libs?
<contrast> I'm of the belief that anyone who wants to keep their system "pure" of dependencies from whichever DE they're not using is severely limiting their experience
<contrast> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> contrast: ive found it brings more stability
<trav> contrast: don't you take a big performance hit if you use libraries from another window manager?
<contrast> trav: On a low-end system, maybe. I'm running Cairo-Dock, Screenlets and Compiz on KDE 3.5 on a P4 2.6GHz/1GB RAM system with no noticeable slowdown.
<ActionParsnip> trav: no. in my experience if i start running gnome apps they get twitchy under kde
<trav> ahh
<trav> I like the KDE apps
<trav> so far I've no need for any gnome stuff
 * contrast is running Cairo-Dock, Compiz and Gnome's package management system on KDE w/ no issues (I don't care for Adept).
 * ActionParsnip uses kde + fluxbox / compiz (depending on which way the wind blows) and apt-get
<trav> so cairo dock is where it's at eh>?
<contrast> Cairo-Dock pwns all competition :D
<ActionParsnip> yakuake is definately where its at
<contrast> ActionParsnip: Apples and steak
<contrast> Can anyone tell me why Dragon Player is the only thing giving me audio output on an HDMI output? I've set the HDMI device as the preferred device for all Audio Outputs in System Settings -> Sound
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake
<hateball> Is it possible to install/upgrade to 8.10 without having KDE4 replacing 3.5?
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<contrast> I use Cairo-Dock and Yakuake
<ActionParsnip> contrast: you can launch apps from yakuake, no need for dock :)
<jussi01> hateball: no
<hateball> jussi01❅ that's... annoying :|
<contrast> Pressing F12 -> Typing the program name (even with tab-completion) usually takes longer than clicking an icon (plus Yakuake can't act as a taskbar)
<ActionParsnip> hateball: you can compile it yourself if you get the kde3.5 source
<jussi01> hateball: 3.5 is no longer in kubuntu
<hateball> ActionParsnip❅ Yeah I know, still goes in the annoying department :p
<hateball> jussi01❅ Any idea when KDE4 will have a kiosktool?
<contrast> there's a ppa repo for kde 3 in intrepid, completely unsupported though
<jussi01> hateball: no idea
<hateball> Ack... 8.04 it is for a while more then
<jussi01> contrast: and I wouldnt touch it with a 10 foot pole
<contrast> has anyone here touched it with a 10' pole?
<hateball> Actually, all I need is a PPA for OOo3 in Hardy, and it would last me a good long while
<ActionParsnip> i've only a 6' pole
<jussi01> contrast: I havent, but from what Ive heard...
<contrast> it no worky?
<jussi01> contrast: it breaky breaky, (second hand info)
<ActionParsnip> hateball: just install via the debs in the traball on the OOo site
<contrast> i figured as much
<hateball> ActionParsnip❅ They dont come with libwps support afaik?
<hateball> And other stuff
<ActionParsnip> wps...isnt that dead and buried yet?
<hateball> ActionParsnip❅ I have to support teachers and such
<hateball> So no
<ActionParsnip> wowser
<hateball> They use the most... stupid stuff
<ActionParsnip> have em use RTF, simple :)
<hateball> The key is "have em"
<hateball> which is _unpossible_
<hateball> ah well ;d
<ActionParsnip> get a bigger stick
<hateball> !
 * hateball heads off to !ot to moan
<contrast> am i the only one who's found Kubuntu Intrepid to be the most problematic Linux distro they've tried yet?
<aftertaf> contrast: in what way? with K4 ?
<contrast> pretty much, yeah
<aftertaf> contrast: it works good enuff for me.
<aftertaf> i feel i'm on a 'feature diet', but apart from that. . . . i like it.
<aftertaf> u having specific problems with something?
<contrast> same here, mostly. but i'm used to kubuntu exceeding the "good enough" bar by leaps and bounds
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<aftertaf> this is related to support :)
<aftertaf> its because kde 4 is still in the building phase...... but its good they decided to go with it instead of keeping only kde 3.5... 4.1 is way improved from 4.0 released with hardy, imho.
<contrast> aftertaf: agreed
<aftertaf> you can have a 2nd session login with kde 4.2 beta.... see how its improving still, without 4.1 breakage :)
<contrast> i'm looking forward to jaunty more than i have any previous release though
<contrast> aftertaf: o_O
<contrast> via compiling?
 * aftertaf is on 4.2 beta now, via debs :)
<contrast> ppa?
<aftertaf> project-neon repository, kde nightlys, yes, ppa
<contrast> could you point me to a how-to on that?
<aftertaf> google project neon, add the repositories, choose kde nightly packages and log in to kde (neon) session :)
<aftertaf> :))))
<contrast> cool, thanks
<aftertaf> i have one bug i found.... the kickoff apps menu is empty. Ive reported it in bugs.kde.org and in neon irc channel....
<aftertaf> but alt+F2 means i run what i need...
<jussi01> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I've been using default ubuntu with gnome but I decided to try out KDE, so I installed kubuntu-desktop, my problem is with compiz: it works however compiz settings manager doesn't work (any changes I make aren't applied). Anyone know how to fix this?
<shad0w0fsin> oh and also, does anyone know how to get focus follows mouse working on KDE?
<aftertaf> nice one jussi01 , these bots know everything
<jussi01> aftertaf: it helps that Iown the bot ;)
<aftertaf> shad0w0fsin: which version of ubuntu you on? hardy, intrepid? kde 3 or kde 4 ?
<shad0w0fsin> intrepid, kde 4
<aftertaf> shad0w0fsin: ok.. if you run ccsm in konsole, do you have any output? are you able to set configuration? set, in the sense it accepts.... but doesnt apply once closed?
<shad0w0fsin> yeah it accepts but doesn't apply
<aftertaf> shad0w0fsin: run it in konsole and see if any messages... Weird, it works 4 me with no gnomage in the background....
 * aftertaf is pure kde
<shad0w0fsin> aftertaf: I don't see any output at all in konsole while using ccsm
<aftertaf> ok. :(
<aftertaf> just checked, i dont have kubuntu-desktop installed either...
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: that will just install a host of standard kde apps, its a metapackage
<jussi01> shad0w0fsin: any reason why you really want compiz and not kde4's desktop effects?
<aftertaf> cube :)
<aftertaf> i can no longer live without it ;)
<shad0w0fsin> jussi01: same as aftertaf :D
<ActionParsnip> just use a hotkey to switch desktops ;)
<aftertaf> ActionParsnip: yeah i know, but some dependancy could be the cause of something not clean . . . .
<shad0w0fsin> but I haven't really tried kde4's desktop effects, I'll have a look at it
<goetz> Is possible to upgrade to the Kde 4.2 Beta with intrepid?
<aftertaf> yep goetz
<aftertaf> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<devin> yo sup people
<chakie_work> is the "systemsettings" package supposed to bring something that does something? i get an empty gray window with nothing in it. or is there some other packages that are needed for the normal settings setuff (colors, themes, fonts etc)
<chakie_work> on intrepid
<devin> this is diferent
<aftertaf> chakie_work: its 'supposed' to have system settings in it ;)....
<chakie_work> or it's not fully empty, it has a disabled "Overview" button and a search lineedit
<contrast> chakie_work: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<chakie_work> contrast: could be i lack that one
<goetz> thanks aftertaf
<chakie_work> contrast: indeed, that was it. thank you!
<contrast> chakie_work: systemsettings is just a container for the different kde control modules
<aftertaf> chakie_work: possible.... itll bring in all kde goodness
<contrast> np
<chakie_work> for me it didn't drag in anything else, i had it all already
<contrast> -_~
<chakie_work> apart from a xine backend to phonon, but it  can't be relevant here :)
<aftertaf> its part of a greater picture.
<aftertaf> but you're missing some pieaces it seems...
<devin> this is different to me hha i have no idea what the fuck im doing on here haha
<chakie_work> aftertaf: well, kubuntu-desktop made system-settings work
<aftertaf> :)
<chakie_work> and now i have keyboard shortcuts for desktop navigation
<chakie_work> whohoo!
<aftertaf> yeahhhh
<aftertaf> +1
<chakie_work> it's amazing how such small things can be annoying
<chakie_work> i'm so used to ctrl+arrow to navigate
 * aftertaf is still  bit confused which packages are for 3.5 and others for 4.x, dspite the versioning numbers
<chakie_work> and i have loads of virtual desktops
<chakie_work> i nuked all my 3.5 packages. well, except Konversation
<aftertaf> chakie_work: me 2 :) just about
<chakie_work> ah, system settings didn't like me clicking "Display". ok, won't do that again
<contrast> anyone else here using qtcurve? my Style resets to oxygen on every log-in, and sometimes mid-session as well. :-\
<aftertaf> i only have, in official kde packages, kdelibs4c2a & kdelibs-data 4:3.5 something
<aftertaf> contrast: nope: thats K3 only, no?
<stiago13> support for wubi too?
<ActionParsnip> ewwww, wubi is horrible
<stiago13> well
<stiago13> have never used linux yet
<stiago13> im under windows
<stiago13> what do u recommend
<stiago13> i dun wanna reformat
<aftertaf> stiago13: you can dualboot.
<stiago13> create partitions or wtv
<jussi01> resize your partitins
<stiago13> not too keen on that
<stiago13> i just wanna test it first
<jussi01> just make sure you defrag about 3 times before doing anything
<ActionParsnip> stiago13: run off live cd or dual boot
<jussi01> stiago13: use the live cd for testing
<stiago13> what abt microsoft virtual pc
<stiago13> does it run just the same
<jussi01> stiago13: try it in vmware or virtualbox
<aftertaf> stiago13: live cd is best.... doesnt touch anything. Its meant for the purpose you want.
<stiago13> what do you mean with livecd
<stiago13> burn the iso file into a dvd
<aftertaf> better preview of hardware management etc, than a virtialisation
<stiago13> and boot from it?
<aftertaf> yep
<stiago13> ok then
<stiago13> i will try that then
<stiago13> thanks
<stiago13> how does it work though
<stiago13> does it install it on the hardrive
<aftertaf> you'll have konversation on it and will be able to come here, from live cd install ;)
<stiago13> or fully run from the dvd
<aftertaf> no. into ram
<aftertaf> cd, not dvd
<stiago13> cant burn it into a dvd
<stiago13> i got no cds here
<ActionParsnip> stiago13: livecd runs in ram only
<stiago13> so is it ok to burn it into a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> or you could buy a 1 / 2Gb memory stick and install to that
<ActionParsnip> stiago13: theres a dvd iso
<stiago13> oh ok
<stiago13> thank you
<aftertaf> ahh, sorry my bad dvd/cd.... :)
<aftertaf> ActionParsnip: it works now to usb stick?
<stiago13> so i can burn it to dvd no prob?
<aftertaf> stiago13: yep
<aftertaf> if u have dvd iso....
<stiago13> so im at this page
<stiago13> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<stiago13> what should i download
<stiago13> the iso file is not for dvd
<stiago13> so i gotta download from the bittorent option
<stiago13> ?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: yes you can, as long as your pc can boot from usb
<aftertaf> ActionParsnip: cool. i tried b4 and no luck.
 * cuznt gives his usb a boot alright
<aftertaf> i had 2 HDDs with a raid and it got confuzed
<aftertaf> stiago13: yep, bittorrent for dvd.
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: the last link in the factoid is what you wanna follow, there are tonnes of guides out there
<aftertaf> stiago13: you have 64bit or 32 bit PC?
<stiago13> 32 bit
<stiago13> so it should be the i386 ya
<aftertaf> stiago13: yep desktop dvd
<aftertaf> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/intrepid/desktop/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<aftertaf> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<aftertaf> better stil !!!!! :)
<stiago13> ya i was gonna confirm it right now
<stiago13> :P
<aftertaf> i need to wake up b4 logging on . . . .
<stiago13> thank you all
<aftertaf> good luck.
<aftertaf> and stay with it, come back whenever u need help.....
<aftertaf> ok?
<stiago13> suyre
<aftertaf> ActionParsnip: ill check that out :)
<stiago13> thanks a lot you all
<stiago13> im off
<stiago13> see you later
<okto> hi..okluar can't open .chm although i already install okular-extra-backends
<okto> any help?
<okto> sorry it's okular
<smellynoser> Hi, I have just upgraded to Ibex and everything seems very slow. If I click to activate a window, it will take a second to show up. 'top' doesn't say anything is hogging so I think it may be my graphics card. Has anybody experienced this before?
<aftertaf> smellynoser: u on nvidia?
<okto> the file open fine with kchmviewer though
<aftertaf> smellynoser: which version of kde 4 ?
<smellynoser> aftertaf: Intel, and Kde4
<smellynoser> It is still slow when all effects are disabled
<holycow> guys, is there still a kde4.x repo out there that installs kde4.x.latests alongside the current 4.1 install?
<holycow> for intrepid
<aftertaf> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<aftertaf> holycow: neon :)
<aftertaf> smellynoser: which version of kde4 ?
<aftertaf> 4.1.1 / .2 / .3 ?
<holycow> aha ... but from what i read that replaces your current install, doesn't set it up alongside  like the hardy repo that was out there
<aftertaf> holycow: nah... 2 separate logins. and i tested, 4.1 still works separately :)
<holycow> oh sweet
<holycow> thx
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> it IS sweet, to :)
<aftertaf> oo
<okto> hi..is there a fix to get okular open *chm files?
<aftertaf> no idea . . . . :(
<aftertaf> for kde 4.2, there is a bug: empty applications kicker menu
<aftertaf> and a very easy fix :)
<aftertaf>  1 ) cp /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<aftertaf> 2) run kbuildsycoca4
<aftertaf> jussi01could u add that to the bot maybe?
<ActionParsnip> is 4.2 actually usable?
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> totally
<aftertaf> im on it and the one pb i found was that . . . .
<aftertaf> and theres a fix :)
<aftertaf> its slick sweet and gorgeous
<aftertaf> and if it breaks i stil have 4.1.3
<ActionParsnip> hmm might give it  go if i get bored
<aftertaf> i find it a real improvement on 4.1... theyve gone forward leaps and bounds..... in the little details.
<aftertaf> i have hideable task bars :)
<aftertaf> and plasma much more stable
<ActionParsnip> i dont run it much
<aftertaf> plasma?
<aftertaf> you can choose to not run it?
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: killall plasma
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: yakuake still runs :)
<aftertaf> looool
<aftertaf> wheres the snow compiz setting? i cant find it
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<ActionParsnip> then its under effects
<ActionParsnip> default shortcut is super+f3
<aftertaf> unsupported...... that is SO unlike me to not have that installed already, just by the name :)
<ActionParsnip> it works great, just not supported
<ActionParsnip> tbh though. I dont mind unsupported as most times on here I support a lot
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> its snowing :)
<aftertaf> but not on top of windows..... :/
<ActionParsnip> yeah you can set it to snow onotop in ccsm
<smellynoser> aftertaf: 4.1.2 apparently
<aftertaf> smellynoser: ok. install 4.1.3
<aftertaf> just set opacity to 75%, so its snowing behind bu i can see it.
<aftertaf> how pointlessly fun
<ActionParsnip> snow takes an extra 2% cpu on my AMD 3000 SocAM2
<ActionParsnip> Semperon
<aftertaf> i go from 2% to 15% on my P4 2.4ghz
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<ActionParsnip> mines only a 1.6Ghz
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> time to buy a new computer, if only for snow :)
<aftertaf> smellynoser: its in the intrepid-proposed repository
<ActionParsnip> well your cpu is a lot faster than mine but mine suck it up more.
<aftertaf> yeah. nvidia 6800
<ActionParsnip> 1gb DDR2 with onboard nvidia 6250 gfx
<aftertaf> intel
<aftertaf> suckage
<ActionParsnip> amd64
<ActionParsnip> but semperon
<aftertaf> 64bit
<aftertaf> makes all the difference :)
<aftertaf> ok. got to leave, work soon :(
<aftertaf> have fun with 4.2, and try it, its seriously good :)
<ActionParsnip> will do, i got stuff on though
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> damn fakeraid crap!!!!
<aftertaf> i have trouble making a usb bootable with fakeraid support, for ghosting purposes. . . . .
<aftertaf> and partimage dont support fakeraid disks either, so screwed totally
<aftertaf> ok, im gone :)
<Guest51312> daum
<ActionParsnip> ?
<chakie_work> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<renjith_>  is it possible by using resolver library routines to change the DNS IP address?
<renjith_>  in  /etc/resolve.conf file?
<charlie_lab> hi all ... i'm having trouble starting an X server after the 8.10 upgrade ... during the updagrade there were also several 'problem box''s , some of which mentioned nvidia ... would this be a problem just on my system, or a common one maybe ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<practor> hi guys
<practor> just upgraded to 8.10 and am getting kstartupconfig4 problem when starting kde.  any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> practor: can you give the exact message please
<practor> hang on
<practor> could not start kstartupconfig4. check your installation.
<practor> click on ok, and the x session terminates and i'm back at the command line
<practor> i tried running kstartupconfig4 from there, and it complains of undefined symbols in libqtdbus.so.4
<ActionParsnip> practor: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<practor> yet, accdg to apt-get upgrade, all my packages are up to date
<practor> tried that already, still no go
<ActionParsnip> practor: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> practor: do you have write access to ~/ ?
<practor> yes, i'm trying to solve the prob as root
<practor> to see if it was a perms issue
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<ActionParsnip> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> i think you need a few more updated apps
<practor> ok lemme give that a go
<ActionParsnip> let me kno if it starts pulling down stuff
<practor> it didn't
<practor> it says everything is up to date
<ActionParsnip> you could also try: cp ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfigkeys ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfigkeys
<ActionParsnip> does that command output an error?
<practor> lemme see
<practor> i don't have a .kde4 dir
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> try this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090266.0;wap2
<practor> ok will do
<squid0> hi. my dad's X is crashing after he enabled desktop effects. he can't log in to kde anymore. how can he disable desktop effects via a commandline, eg. editing a config file?
<ActionParsnip> squid0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418138
<ActionParsnip> squid0: simply: sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz-core desktop-effects
<ActionParsnip> squid0: that removes them nicely :D
<practor> hi again
<practor> is there a switch for apt-get to install dependencies automagically?
<practor> apt-get install kde4-core requires other packages
<ActionParsnip> practor: it is default to pull tem down
<practor> ok, weird then
<ActionParsnip> you can sudo apt-get -y install kde4-core
<ActionParsnip> -y = do whatever it takes to get it installed (can involve uninstall of other apps)
<fede> hello can i ask u help for my kubuntu system?
<ActionParsnip> ask away fede
<fede> my integrated bluetooth doesn't work
<fede> if i type hcitool dev
<fede> devices: <nothing>
<ActionParsnip> what bluetooth device is it?
<squid0> ActionParsnip: my dad tried that, but it says that those packages weren't installed
<ActionParsnip> is it set to connectable
<fede> mmm it's integrated in my laptop
<ActionParsnip> squid0: if he did it with gui he wouldnt see it instal stuff it just does it
<fede> in the bios is enable
<ActionParsnip> squid0: dpkg -l | grep effects | less
<squid0> ActionParsnip: he did it on the command-line
<ActionParsnip> fede: ok what are you trying to connect to?
<Dr_Willis64> bluetooth has  had some issues in the latest release i hear..   but i did get it working for my Wii remote. ;)
<squid0> ActionParsnip: what does that line do?
<fede> ActionParsnip: mmm nothing because it doesnt work
<fede> also in system settings/bluetooth i cant see it
<ActionParsnip> squid0: querys the installed apps list and filters it with grep to show all lines containing the string 'effects' then throws it into less incase there are lots
<ActionParsnip> fede: if you launch kbluetooth does it say the bluetooth adapter in the system is there/
<squid0> ActionParsnip: ok...
<ActionParsnip> squid0: you could even grep -i effects to make it case insensitive
<ActionParsnip> squid0: if anything looks like an effect package, remove it
<squid0> ActionParsnip: ok
<fede> no, it work as i haven't a bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> fede: i though you said your system had bluetooth built in?
<ActionParsnip> fede: is there a switch to turn the internal device off and on?
<fede> exactly
 * Dr_Willis64 is confused
<fede> there aren't external switches
<fede> only an option in the bios
<fede> which is setted on enable
<ActionParsnip> fede: ok well if lsusb and lspci show nothing then you dont have it
<fede> fede@fede-laptop:~$ lsusb // Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 // Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 // Bus 001 Device 003: ID 062a:0000 Creative Labs Optical Mouse// Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 //
<fede> is it readable?
<ActionParsnip> just
<squid0> ActionParsnip: if we try to remove libkwineffects1, it says it will remove kwin too
<ActionParsnip> squid0: yikes, no deal!
<ActionParsnip> fede: ok its not usb, and you have a creative mouse
<fede> lspci gives me a lot of text
<squid0> is there no config file where I can simply disable compositing effects?
<fede> if u want a specific line a can paste
<ActionParsnip> fede: read it, if anything looks like bluetooth
<fede> really the mouse is from kraun
<ActionParsnip> squid0: not sure man, maybe someone else can help
<ActionParsnip> squid0: you could switch to vesa driver which will not do effects
<squid0> ActionParsnip: ok. can anyone help me please?
<fede> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<fede> is the wlan ?
<Dr_Willis64> that would be a wireless network card.. yes
<ActionParsnip> fede: thats your wifi, not bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> although i read they use similar frequencies, just shorter range
<fede> there are a lot of lines about ATI
<sigma20> any brave soul compiled 4.2 on their machine?
<fede> but i don't see bt
<ActionParsnip> fede: then you aint got it, or there is a switch someplace to turn it off and on
<fede> but i'm sure to have it, becuase when i was a windows user i used it
<ActionParsnip> fede: grab a bluetooth phone and try find your system
<Dr_Willis64> im suprised that not all laptops have bluetooth built in now.. even desktops..
<squid0> how can I disable compositing effects via the command line? there is no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis64> No xorg.conf or no item listed in xorg.conf? :)
<fede> it doesnt find my system
<squid0> Dr_Willis64: therer is xorg.conf, mistake
<fede> just tried with my phone
<Dr_Willis64> i recall some kde4 plasmid applet thet was a switch that turned it on/off  may be other ways also.
<fede> DR : to me?
<squid0> Dr_Willis64: yes, but my dad can't log in via gui cos his X settings are hosed
<squid0> ie. since he enabled desktop effects
<Dr_Willis64> squid0,  is he using compiz? or just the kde4 effects?
<squid0> Dr_Willis64: I think just plain kde 4 effects
<Dr_Willis64> squid0,  not sure of what file does that..
<knusperfrosch> are there kdenlive-0.7 binary packages for intrepid
<Dr_Willis64> !info  kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<Dr_Willis64> perhaps in PPA or Backports
<practor> hello again
<practor> managed to install kde4-core
<practor> but the problem persists
<asdzxc> hi
<asdzxc> how can i upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi!
<Captain_Haddock> I booted my system just now and found that my mouse isn't working ... the pointer is visible, but unresponsive
<Captain_Haddock> can I redetect it without having the reboot the system or KDE?
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: just don't ;)
<Captain_Haddock> modprobe or something perhaps?
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch why ?
<knusperfrosch> Captain_Haddock: first have a look at your Xorg.0.log
<knusperfrosch> Captain_Haddock: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Captain_Haddock> knusperfrosch: I'm pretty sure that this happened because I've got a KVM here and switched windows during boot
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: 'cause regret the update:
<Captain_Haddock> any way I can force X to redetect?
<yacc_> eeckk, distribution upgrade does remove the existing kernels, ...
<yacc_> *shudder*
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: kde-pim sucks, so do the driver for intel-graphics
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch i'm not using kde-pim and i have ATI
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: that's the only reason for a upgrade: drivers that arent't working in 8.04
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch there's no new features ?
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: kde4, got plenty of bugs and rough edges ;)
<asdzxc> i don't want to use kde4 anyway
<knusperfrosch> and knetworkmanager-0.7 is a piece of crap compared to 0.2 from 8.04
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: so stay with 8.04
<asdzxc> ok then.. i have one problem
<asdzxc> i just upgraded from 7.xx to 8.04
<asdzxc> and when i was changing sound level on my notebook on 7.x
<asdzxc> it was showing an graphical element (sorry, don't know how to name it) on the screen
<asdzxc> but now it's gone
<asdzxc> do you know what i mean ?
<knusperfrosch> kmilo
<asdzxc> dpjg said it's installed
<asdzxc> dpkg
<asdzxc> so it's 'just' broken
<Captain_Haddock> knusperfrosch: the xorg log first states that a pointer device hasn't been found and then has an entry stating that a Macintosh mouse is being used and loads the driver
<asdzxc> do you have any ideas what could be wrong ?
<Captain_Haddock> then it seems to add an ImPS/2 wheel mouse which might also be the same as a Macintosh mouse.. not sure
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kmilo
<asdzxc> it prints nothing and still not working
<Captain_Haddock> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: hmm try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kmilodrc and restart KDE/X
<asdzxc> ok, wait a sec
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch didn't help
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch but kmilodrc was recreated
<Guest9593> can anyone recomend any decent websites to get used to using IRc
<Guest9593> its cool
<z-yj> www.baidu.com
<martin_> hello
<fritzisonline> hi everybody
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: sry no idea then
<fritzisonline> handled! :)
<fritzisonline> bye all
<Shaan7> jhutchins: hey, i had asked for your help on my network card on kubuntu. as you said, i downloaded and installed the drivers from intel's website
<Shaan7> jhutchins: and then configured using shell commands, it worked fine
<Shaan7> jhutchins: thanks
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch and do you know why icon for Firefox dissappeared from quick luncher ?
<asdzxc> knusperfrosch there's only some kind of default icon now
<|ikeNoOther> hi
<|ikeNoOther> how do I restart the panels? :s
<knusperfrosch> asdzxc: which quick launcher? katapult?
<don> I jI
<don> I installed Kubuntu Fiesty last night.  My wireless card in my laptop keeps losing connection and I have o restart to get it to come back on
<don> even the little bars show I'm still connected though I'm not
<don> I have the broadcom 8187 chip I believe in my wireless card if that helps?
<JontheEchidna> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<JontheEchidna> and fiesty has reached its end of life
 * JontheEchidna would recommend a newer version of Kubuntu
<User41950987> Hello, can someone help me with my fstab please. my drives are not mounting for some reason.
<hw__> Is it possible that "Konsole" saves currently open sessions including path and session names?
<SkEmO> is there a screen recorder application for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> SkEmO: KDE4 ?
<SkEmO> KDE3
<Tm_T> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tm_T> bazhang: ah, thanks son
<faileas> thats interesting
<faileas> okular handles CBRs
<sfears> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/cam = special device /dev/sdb does not exist, trying to access my digital camera & internal sd card reader
<yacine> hello
<yacine> hello everyone
<xiii> Could anyone help me with setting up Grub. I have Kubuntu installed on my primary drive and XP on an external drive. Is it possible to add xp to the grub boot menu?
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xuzas> buennas
<xuzas> cual era el canal para ESPAÑOLES?
<xuzas> xD
<Tm_T> !es | xuzas
<ubottu> xuzas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xuzas> gracias :D
<e-head> hey
<e-head> The quotes in my manpages look weird.
<e-head> Instead of "server's" I get "server*&s", where *& is actually some non-english characters.
<e-head> Any idea what's causing this?  I'm assuming it has something to do with the /etc/defaults/console-setup file.
<yacc> I just upgraded to 8.10, and now cups complains that there is no rastertospl2 on the system, and no packages seems to provide it?
<loganWHD> morining
<loganWHD> well i went to 8.04 last night
<loganWHD> a beautiful thing my friends
<loganWHD> i ditched 8.10 like a bad virus
<loganWHD> 8.04 works perfect... everything works
<genii> loganWHD: Good
<loganWHD> anyhow i got a couple questions
<loganWHD> i made a backup of my root folders so my config files etc would be saved
<loganWHD> i am using stunnel for some ssl mail
<loganWHD> when i type in stunnel i get this error: "wrong permissions on stunnel.pem"
<neo_> hello at all
<loganWHD> ever see that?
<genii> yacc: There is an older bug report which indicates there is no "rastertospl2" package but that CUPS wants it for some reason after trying to install a printer. Apparently deleting and reinstall printer fixes this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274829
<neo_> may anybody be ale to assist me little bit - i stuck in installing opera ...
<neo_> <<first time kubuntu user
<genii> loganWHD: The .pem is your certificate. Should likely have perms like 644 or such
<loganWHD> thanks
<neo_> or maybe someone knows commandline to join a help-channel or sometin
<neo_> please ... i installed the last "dunno" hours ...
<genii> neo_: Perhaps in Konsole, attempt:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<genii> neo_: To put your regular password when prompted
<neo_> did that - moment please
<stdin> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stdin> ^ opera install guide
<genii> stdin: Ah, nice.
<genii> neo_: stdin has directed the bot to give you some information on opera, above
<neo_> ok that makes me read some - :) thanks vm
<neo_> !!
<stdin> it's in canonical's "partner" repo
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<genii> Yes, I just saw that now from a result on my box from apt-cache policy
<mh_> Hi, is there no /etc/inittab in Ubuntu?
<stdin> mh_: no, we use upstart
<stdin> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<neo_> ok before enteringn the help.ubuntu/commuity/operab website - where to check the "dapper" "show comercial applications"
<neo_> ?
<stdin> neo_: are you running dapper?
<stdin> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<chakie> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<chakie> hm, the sources listed for amarok are for hardy
<chakie> would those work for intrepid as well?
<vatusaixx> hola
<neo_> its Ubuntu 8.10
<stdin> chakie: change "hardy" to "intrepid"
<chakie> could it be that easy?
<vatusaixx> hola
<Draha> ciao
<chakie> apparently :)
<neo_> opera-9.62.gcc4-shared-qt3.i386.rpm that packet id like to install - i dont know the console types to do so ...
<vatusaixx> hola alguien que hable español por aca
<genii> !es | vatusaixx
<ubottu> vatusaixx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stdin> neo_: just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stdin> neo_: don't use the .rpm
<genii> vatusaixx: /j #ubuntu-es     or   /j #kubuntu-es
<neo_> ok may be  good idea (easiest) .. then thanks at all again
<scopecreep> if im running xubuntu, do i just need to install the kubuntu package to try kde?
<scopecreep> kubuntu-desktop i mean
<genii> scopecreep: kubuntu-desktop           yes
<yacine> i got a problem, i can't open website via ppp, but when i ping a site with the name or ip address, it works, can anyone tell me what is the problem
<scopecreep> and how do i change X to use kde?
<genii> scopecreep: Just choose kde as the session type when loggin in
<yacine> and i work under kubuntu
<genii> yacine: Did you manually configure your connection or so? eg: static IP or such
<genii> yacine: Sounds like nameserver can't be found
<yacine> no, i use script to create ppp connection, and i configure nothing but dns address
<yacine> i think i did configure this using : nameserver 208.67.222.222 for example
<genii> yacine: Hmm. That looks like an OpenDNS dns server IP
<genii> Actually it is
<yacine> yes, exactly
<yacine> so is that a problem?
<genii> yacine: And when you look at contents of /etc/resolv.conf       it has in there that line or not?
<yacine> yes, i wrote this line in it
<genii> yacine: The ppp connection is a modem which is brought up after the ethernet adapter?
<yacine> and i also configure the resolv.conf file in /etc/ppp
<yacine> yes, i think so, but after that i disable the eth0 interface
<yacine> just left lo and ppp0
<yacine> that's why i am confusing, i've almost tried everything
<yacine> what's strange, i can download the web site by command, wget, it seems to work well
<yacine> if i can download the site i think no problem with opening firefox, but ...
<ubuntoil> Hi, I would like to write so php and obviously I can't test it if I don't have a server. Can I install some sort of local server..?
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii> yacine: There is a value which can be set which is something like "replacedefaultroute". If you are starting the modem from a commandline like: pppd call <ispname>    use this as an option. It replaces the eth0 device as the standard place if that has been configured already
<genii> Aplogies on lag, work required me here for a time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<yacine> ok,genii, i will try, by the way where is this option, in the 'options' file for ppp? or somewhere else
<genii> yacine: I think if you are manually inserting it to the ppp system, the wvdial or the options one.
 * BluesKaj accepts graciously  , thx genii  :)
<genii> yacine: It's been a while since I debugged dial-up modem issue ... :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<ubuntoil> bazhang: thx
<BluesKaj> I noticed the PPA's have a lot of upgrades for various apps , must be getting ready for kde4.2 soon
<detrate> anyone know how to burn an audio CD from the cmd line?
<detrate> actually, I think I'll just burn it over the network
<BluesKaj> detrate, try an app called cdrecord
<detrate> If brasero keeps crashing, who knows what else could go wrong :-P
<astromme> you could use ssh -X to forward the gui
<yacine> yes, i have to log off too in order to test the ppp connection
<wesley_> doesnt kubuntu release kde4.2 beta packages?
<setuid_w00t> I am having problems with my keyboard shortcuts for kwin.  When I press Alt+Tab, it brings up the minimized view (compiz?) of the previous window, but then I am unable to switch to any other windows by pressing Tab again while holding Alt.
<yacine> it seems to be no 'replacedefaultroute' option in 'options' file for ppp
<yacine> but i have put 'defaultroute' in it
<genii> yacine: If the option does not exist, create it
<ThomasD> where do I place scipts to be executed before suspend?
<yacine> can we?
<ThomasD> yacine: talkin to me?
<genii> yacine: Yes, just put on last line of options:   replacedefaultroute
<ThomasD> n/m
<gimpgnu> kde4 working very slow
<yacine> yes, genii,  i retried it, i put this at the end of file, but when i run it, it told me can't recognize this option
<genii> yacine: OK. Perhaps it has been deprecated
<genii> yacine: defaultroute     seems to be the flag which it sets.
<joe_> i have a problem and i was woundering if someone can help me out
<joe_> i am trying to deleat a folder but it tell's me this
<joe_> Unable to enter file:///home/joe/Desktop/StepMania-3.9. You do not have access rights to this location.
<genii> yacine: Can you ping some known IP on internet at large? Like for instance the OpenDNS ip given earlier
<genii> joe_: Likely you un-tarred a file in your home dir which contents had a different username, like root or so
<joe_> ok how can i be able to access the folder than???
<genii> joe_: If you just want to unconditionally remove it:    sudo rm -rf /home/joe/Desktop/StepMania-3.9                    If you want to own it:  sudo chown -rh joe:joe /home/joe/Desktop/StepMania-3.9
<joe_> thnx
<joe_> i'll try both
<joe_> i did remove it, thnx
<joe_> ^_^
<yacine> hi genii; i tried these ones: 212.83.156.81; 62.210.64.50; they work
<yacine> and i tested for www.google.fr; www.yahoo.com, they work too except www.hotmail.com
<genii> yacine: OK.So currently then it looks like the OpenDNS knows some domains but possibly not www.hotmail.com for instance
<yacine> yes, i agree, but hotmail is something exception i think
<genii> yacine: You can resort to using some core dns servers, there is a bit of a list here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_nameserver
<vasil__> x
<yacine> genii, 5 out of 14 can't work in the list
<genii> yacine: These being core machines of the internet, some will be set to ignore requests unless from a trusted host
<piquadrat> Hi! Do you guys plan to release KDE 4.2 Beta1 packages sometimes in the next couple of weeks?
<Tm_T> piquadrat: "any moment, aka when ready"
<genii> yacine: Whay are you not just using libertysurf dns? As they are shown here: http://www.robtex.com/dns/libertysurf.net.html
<Tm_T> or opendns
<Tm_T> .fi (:)
<genii> Tm_T: Strangely when OpenDNS ip is used for nameserver, it can't resolve www.hotmail.com
<Tm_T> genii: opendns.com or opendns.di ?
<Tm_T> di
<Tm_T> GAAAH, fi =)
<DaSkreech> genii: hotmail isn't open
<genii> Tm_T: OpenDNS.com ... 208.67.222.222
<Tm_T> genii: ah, that is totally different thing
<Tm_T> I believe
<genii> DaSkreech: You'd think some servers on the internet at large would know how to resolve it however
<piquadrat> Tm_T: cool, thanks!
<yacine> i tried, can't work
<yacine> but tks a lot, i have to go
<yacine> maybe i talk to u tomorrow
<yacine> bay
<yacine> bye
<thomas__> hi ich ein pc  er geht nicht ich vollte windows setup machen weill gespielet habe
<thomas__> was kann ich tut
<faileas> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lorenzo> hello
<PiTrAcOn> anynews about kubuntu sabotaging KDE?????????
<kasdaye> So, at the risk of being stupid is there a way in Dolphin to change the icon of a folder and/or file?
 * kasdaye knows how in Konqueror, but Dolphin is new and unusual
<DaSkreech> PiTrAcOn: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> kasdaye: Right click -> properties ?
<PiTrAcOn> there are broken packages and hitches
<PiTrAcOn> may be someone can shed some light about that
<DaSkreech> PiTrAcOn: I don't know how that translates to news of a sabotage
 * kasdaye glares at Properties, 'you have betrayed me!'
<quakeglen> does anyone know how to open new files in the same kate window?
<kasdaye> Thanks DaSkreech
<quakeglen> using kde4?
<KiDFlaSh> how can i reset alsa options?
<DaSkreech> PiTrAcOn: What do you want to know?
<DaSkreech> quakeglen: I could have sworn there was a checkbox for that
<quakeglen> DaSkreech: so do i, but i still can't find it... i used to work in the same window in kde 3.5 kubuntu 8.04, it was by default... but kde4 don't :(
<DaSkreech> hrrrm
<DaSkreech> quakeglen: :-)
<DaSkreech> http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=17764
<quakeglen> :O... let me see
<quakeglen> XD... I wrote this
<quakeglen> thanks anyway!!!
<DaSkreech> Hmm Akregator seems broken
<DaSkreech>  Well In Kontact it works fine by itself
<loganWHD> anyone get the mic working in 8.04
<isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> Mic?
<kamel> salut
<mkulke_> hello, i am trying out kde in ibex, but my systemtray is not displayed
<quakeglen> mkulke_ don't you have a error on startup?
<mkulke_> no
<mkulke_> it's more like a grafical distortion
<mkulke_> the icons fields are there
<mkulke_> and mouseover works
<neo_> jemand da der deutsch spricht>
<neo_> ?
<jpds> !de | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mkulke_> but instead of the icons the beginning of the the panel is displayed
<neo_> danke!
<quakeglen> it happens to me once... i just restart
<Happy> mkulke_: There's a bug in X or graphics card drivers I think causing graphical distortion, though generally people can see the icons fine, but around the icons there's distortion or pure black
<Happy> Not sure if that'd be a related bug
<quakeglen> are you running from live cd? or is installed?
<mkulke_> Happy: yeah, i know this bug. but since upgrading to ibex there are no more icons displayed :/
<mkulke_> i'll screenshot it
<Happy> Oh well then not sure, do you use NVidia graphics card? The drivers for Ibex are new and apparently fairly unstable
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I'm trying to get focus follows mouse (on KDE 4 on intrepid) but it's not working, any ideas?
<mkulke_> Happy: nope, intel
<Happy> Oh, then really have no idea, sorry
<root> hello
<Tm_T> root: hi, are we rooted now?
<Guest32364> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<quakeglen> mkulke_ try EnvyNG for nvidia drivers
<Guest32364> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mkulke_> quakeglen: it's an intel-system
<quakeglen> XD...
<DaSkreech> !hi | Guest32364
<ubottu> Guest32364: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mkulke_> this is what it looks like: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2223/whacklv4.jpg\
<mkulke_> this is what it looks like: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2223/whacklv4.jpg
<quakeglen> mmmm... seems to be a bug...
<mkulke_> ahh well
<kamel> lol
<JontheEchidna> mkulke_: known issue, let me dig up the bug report
<JontheEchidna> the good thing is you can work around it
<mkulke_> i searched a bit for it
<quakeglen> XD
<JontheEchidna> mkulke_: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170283
<mkulke_> JontheEchidna: thx!
 * mkulke_ crosses fingers
<brad__> rlt: you are right, it's kde 4.2
<wesley_> so guys are you planning to pack kde4.2 beta for kubuntu ?
<JontheEchidna> wesley_: yes, we hope to roll it out in a day or so
<wesley_> JontheEchidna we love you
<JontheEchidna> :)
<wesley_> Are you packing it ?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<brad__> rlt: so I have another question... If I start Kdevelop or Quanta and do help->about KDE - it reports the version as 3.5.10
<JontheEchidna> brad_: They are KDE3 apps using the KDE3 libraries so they think that they are running in KDE3
<JontheEchidna> wesley_: we've started uploading it to Jaunty (wouldn't recommend upgrading though) and we're starting to upload it to a secret PPA so that we can see if it all will build in Intrepid. Once everything builds and we make sure that it installs on Intrepid ok, we copy the packages over to the PPA we will be using for KDE 4.2 pre releases
<cratesso> Hello, Somebody can help me, i have a problem to conect two kubuntu computers on lan
<wesley_> Thats okay, in the mean time i should just upgrade to intrepid
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> heya how do i download msn
<Tm_T> !IM | RRROOOBBBYYYNNN
<ubottu> RRROOOBBBYYYNNN: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> thanks
<brad__> hi folks, I have a question about KDevelop/Quanta and KDE4.1
<brad__> if I run KDevelop and do "Help ->About KDE" it reports KDE 3.5.10
<brad__> should I see KDE 4.1?
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> i already got this http://kopete.kde.org but msn dont work still
<PhilRod> RRROOOBBBYYYNNN: what did you try, what did you expect to happen, and what actually happens?
<neo_> #kubuntu-de
<Tm_T> PhilRod: thanks (:)
<fonzarelli> can someone give me the executable to launch KDE Control Centre?   i want to install that package (i'm not using kubuntu, but want to change font styles, etc for kde apps)
<PhilRod> fonzarelli: systemsettings
<fonzarelli> thanks PhilRod
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> i go onto kopete and it always says all your mates are offline but there not cus i texted them too tell to come on
<wesley_> why is it that shipit doesnt give 64bit images of intrepid ?
<Guest32364> alguien habla espanish
<jpds> !es | Guest32364
<ubottu> Guest32364: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> . . . . . . .. . . . . . .  and they are on
<mcsannu> hello someone is from estonia?
<skii69> what's a really good/great linux os???
<Tm_T> skii69: Kubuntu ofcourse
<jpds> wesley_: Best ask info@shipit.ubuntu.com.
<kasdaye> Okay, so 2009.0 comes with Compiz Fusion on... is there any way to add more plugins (particularly cube?) because whenever I search it directs me toward the compiz package. Which is apparently different than Compiz Fusion
<Tm_T> kasdaye: err?
<Tm_T> kasdaye: what is 2009.0 ?
<desu> kasdaye: #mandriva, probably?
<mcsannu> keegi eesti?
<kasdaye> Whoops.
<Tm_T> !ee | mcsannu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ee
<Tm_T> bah
<kasdaye> Sorry, I'm trying out both distros. I meant 8.10
<Tm_T> kasdaye: Kubuntu doesn't come with compiz
<kasdaye> But the desktop effects are compiz-fusion?
<Tm_T> not in Kubuntu
<Tm_T> it's KDE4 itself
<desu> they're a part of kwin, iirc...
<kasdaye> Ooooh
<JontheEchidna> A Desktop cube effect is coming in KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> but it is not there in KDE 4.1, which Kubuntu 8.10 ships
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> help im stuck on kopete
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know why I can't add more than 2 desktops in KDE 4 on intrepid? I can increase it to 4 but the settings aren't saved.
<RRROOOBBBYYYNNN> dont worry ill be on later bye
<astromme> shad0w0fsi: That's weird, the settings are saved for me. I have 4 desktops (2x2)
<DaSkreech> brad_: Probably not
<DaSkreech> !estoninan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about estoninan
<ArkoldThos> heya =)
<yiannis> i have kubuntu 8.10 and no sound at all. i tried ubuntu 8.10 and the same problem. ubuntu 8.04 works perfect
<yiannis> please help
<Dekans> in audio settings maybe you can change sound driver
<Dekans> for some apps, I have sound only with ALSA
<rafael_carreras> yiannis, have you tried to open kmix and check the volumes?
<yiannis> yes i have tried almost everything
<yiannis> i have kubuntu 8.10 and no sound at all. i tried ubuntu 8.10 and the same problem. ubuntu 8.04 works perfect
<yiannis> [22:18] <yiannis> please help
<KiDFlaSh> why my firefox, dont run as standardbrowser?
<KiDFlaSh> i clicked in options, "check now if firefox is standard" but it dont work
<eagles0513875> i need the restricted extras where can i get them from ?
<eagles0513875> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nalleman> Hi, where do I change the panel looks?
<JontheEchidna> Nalleman: right click on desktop-> desktop settings
<JontheEchidna> desktop theme should be at the bottom, where you can chose the panel/widget theme
<Nalleman> JontheEchidna, thank you!
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<Barackuse> Is anyone running a web server inside vbox on XP?
<Barackuse> Anyone, anyone...?
<Barackuse> ugh
<genii> Barackuse: Perhaps ask in #vbox
<Barackuse> genii: doint that now, but I figured I'd ask here too because I know someone has to be running a Ubuntu server inside VBOX
<astromme> Barakuse: I have attemped to run servers in virtualbox before, it's not easy
<astromme> The problem is that VirtualBox defaults to having a nat ethernet connection
<Barackuse> astromme: So far its working great, no problems.  I have web, smb, ftp and ssh all wroking INSIDE the host VBOX on Ubuntu
<Barackuse> I'm using it now to type in this IRC channel
<astromme> barakuse: Yeah, the server part is fine. It's just that it's not easy to get other clients to see the virtual machine
<yiannis> i have kubuntu 8.10 and no sound at all. i tried ubuntu 8.10 and the same problem. ubuntu 8.04 works perfect
<yiannis> [22:18] <yiannis> please help
<Barackuse> astromme: Yea I see that and the IP that it defaults to is 10.0.2.15
<Barackuse> yiannis: I even got that working too :)
<Barackuse> yiannis: Using 8.10
<astromme> Barakuse: I would google your problem -> there was a thread somewhere where somone explained how to set up a bridged network connection for virtualbox. That is the only way it will work iirc.
<Barackuse> astromme: Yea I been all over google and followed several docs  -  ugh  still a no go
<astromme> yiannis: What sound card are you using? (see kmix or 'cat /proc/asound/cards' if you don't know)
<astromme> Barackuse: Sorry, I can't offer any more help than that. #vbox?
<goetz> Is possible to upgrade to the Kde 4.2 Beta with intrepid, but not using the nightly builds?
<Barackuse> astromme: Ya I'm in that chan now, mostly dead - 117 users lol  nothing
<astromme> ouch =/
<yiannis> HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<yiannis>                       HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 16
<astromme> yiannis: There are a few variants of HDA-Intel. Many users have had problems with one variant that card and I don't know much more than that =/.
<Barackuse> yiannis:  In VOX I'm using Host Drive - Windows Direct Sound and Controllers is ICH AC97
<sikor_sxe> goetz: as far as i know only beta 2 will be unofficially backported to ubuntu
<Barackuse> yiannis: VOX = Virtual Box
<loganWHD> woooot
<loganWHD> 8,04 works with ZERO FLAWS... mic, headphones, no freezing, everything works
<astromme> loganWHD: You were having sound issues yesterday, no?
<goetz> sikor_sxe: ok, thank you. I will wait to beta 2 I think.
<loganWHD> damn 8.10 to hell
<loganWHD> hehe
<loganWHD> i was
<astromme> loganWHD: I guess so.
<loganWHD> then i formatted and went to 8,04
<Barackuse> loganWHD: So far 8.10 is working fine for me
<loganWHD> and WAHLAH
<loganWHD> sound works, mic works
<loganWHD> headphones work
<astromme> loganWHD: yiannis was having some trouble too.
<loganWHD> no more freezing
<loganWHD> programs load
<loganWHD> everything just..... works
<Barackuse> loganWHD: Any chance that you are running that in Virtual BOx?
<loganWHD> nope
<yiannis> astromme any uck?
<yiannis> luck?
<astromme> yiannis: No ideas, sorry =/
<loganWHD> Barackuse: it was full install on my 320 gb hdd
<Barackuse> loganWHD: ahh
<yiannis> barakuse i cant understand what you arw=e sayng
<loganWHD> 8,10 just failed me miserably
<loganWHD> but 8.04
<loganWHD> this is how life is supposed to be
<loganWHD> and i love it
<jmichaelx> loganWHD: if 8.04 is working well for you, you likely have no real reason to upgrade for several years
<jmichaelx> there is nothing wrong with staying with hardy
<loganWHD> nope
<loganWHD> none at all
<genii> Especially since it's supported until 10.04 arrives
<loganWHD> i am afarid to do the updates tho
<loganWHD> hehe
<jmichaelx> there has been this tendency with ubuntu to make the release FOLLOWING an LTS release more 'experimental'. personally, i think this sucks. if that is the case, then most people should be more strongly encouraged to stay with the LTS release.
<loganWHD> jmichaelx:  i agree
<loganWHD> that was about 4-5 days of my life wasted
<loganWHD> and it was very frustrating
<nethans> hola
<yiannis> i have kubuntu 8.10 and no sound at all. i tried ubuntu 8.10 and the same problem. ubuntu 8.04 works perfect
<yiannis> [22:18] <yiannis> please help
<jmichaelx> yiannis: what kind of audio adapter do you have?
<yiannis> HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<yiannis>                       HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 16
<comedit> i have the same problem on a 64 bit machine
<yiannis> hardware dsound card is realtek
<loganWHD> i have had the same issues
<loganWHD> i had to eventually go to 8.04
<loganWHD> but
<loganWHD> you can try using alsamixer
<yiannis> me too
<loganWHD> that worked for sound but not for mic
<loganWHD> this helped with the mic
<loganWHD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418396).
<jmichaelx> !intel-hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda
<jmichaelx> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<farigola> hi
<jmichaelx> have you looked at that link, yiannis?
<bobbo85> hi I installed KDE4, is there any way I can switch to Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 3 without losing files?
<loganWHD> bobbo85: i did it
<loganWHD> sorry
<loganWHD> no i didnt
<bobbo85> I just don't like how hotkeys is broken in KDE4, and a few random other things I think are probably broken due to KDE4 too am I right?
<loganWHD> i meant i switched back to 8.04
<loganWHD> without loosing files
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: if you like KDE3, i would strongly recommend you just use kubuntu 8.04
<loganWHD> just back up your /root dir
<loganWHD> and then copy it back after you get into 8,04
<loganWHD> and all settings are saved and files
<jmichaelx> well, you /home
<jmichaelx> your*
<loganWHD> yah
<loganWHD> sorry
<loganWHD> i am root user
<yiannis> <jmichaelx> what link?
<loganWHD> !intel-hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda
<bobbo85> What is the version of kubuntu that "works" right now?  Is 8.04 more stable than 8.10?  Is KDE 3 more stable than KDE 4?  Are there certain combinations that are better?
<loganWHD> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<loganWHD> bobbo85: my experience only.... 8.04 works perfect
<loganWHD> 8.10 is crap
<loganWHD> that is my experience only
<bobbo85> jmichaelx, should I resize my current kubuntu partition, then backup my /home folder to that partition... then reinstall kubuntu on the original partition, and move the files back over?  Or is there an easier way?
<bobbo85> My two problems are this:  Hotkeys don't work - this is annoying for amarok, personal scripts, and bringing up the "alt f2" run window.  2) when I middle click blank space in firefox, as in when I miss a link, it tries to run some ridiculous command usually related to the last thing I ran, and gives me an error
<bobbo85> Has anyone else had these issues?
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: alt-f2 should still bring up a run window
<bobbo85> jmichaelx, no such luck :-(
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: that is strange
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: if you did decide to swtich to 8.04, the method you mentioned would work. or you could backup /home to an external drive. additionally, i always recommend that people keep /home on a separate partition anyways
<ubuntu> Hi i go install intrepid with the free shipit cds
<yacc> Anyone got an idea what could cause kwin to consume 80% CPU? And 200MB ram?
<bobbo85> thanks jmichaelx.  i have a couple other questions - i have a windows partition too i dual boot with... how do you recommend i store files in this case?  have one "my documents" folder in the NTFS windows drive, and one "Home" directory on the ext3 linux partition?  Or should I try to consolidate them somehow?  Or use symbolic links or whatever(Can windows even do that?)?
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: it all depends on what you want to do. all of it will be easily accessible from your kubuntu install
<bobbo85> actually just now I tried saving a file from firefox to my windows partition, it gave me an error that the file didn't exist... no s### i'm trying to create it!
<bobbo85> so I saved it to the linux drive, and i will have to copy it over
<jmichaelx> your /home in linux is quite a different thing, of course, than your documents folder in windows
<ubuntu> bobbo85 its easery to use ntfs then extw
<ubuntu> ext3
<bobbo85> ubuntu what do you mean?
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: i don't know that one is easier than the other
<ubuntu> Kubuntu reads and write ntfs but Windows doesnt read ext3
<jmichaelx> i think ext3 is far superior
<bobbo85> ubuntu there is a driver i installed for windows, so it can read/write to my ext3 drive
<bobbo85> it's called ex2fs or something
<JontheEchidna> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jmichaelx> windows _can_ read ext3, but not out of the box.. and i have never bothered to set that up
<JontheEchidna> just install that and everything will work easy
<ubuntu> jmichaelx i don´t see why ntfs is bad choose when you are dualing booting with Windows
<nogagplz> Don't forget to select a letter for the drive/partition in that installer either
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: no, if you like it, it can be used easily enough
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: but, ext3 has several advantages... things like not needing to defrag, etc.
<ubuntu> jmichaelx thats not true
<ubuntu> ext3 has also deframentation
<bobbo85> So would it be wise to have all of my "Documents" (music, movies, 'office' documents) on the windows drive then?  If so, what would make it easier to get at in linux?  Right now, when I go to "open" from many programs in linux, I have to navigate to "File system" then media->disk->documents and settings->bobbo->my documents...  every time!
<bobbo85> Even though I have "My documents" in "my places" in kubuntu
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: there is no need to defrag on ext3. what fragmentation there might be is VERY minimal
<ubuntu> still i dont think ntfs is bad, but on linux i use rather jfs
<ubuntu> bobbo85, i think you could make a link to the windows documents ?
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: i don't like ntfs, but i am not saying it is 'bad'. i am saying that overall, i believe ext3 is much better. btw, i have never even heard of someone defragging ext3
<ubuntu> yeah there isnt a tool to defrag ext3
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: because one isn't needed
<bobbo85> ubuntu, how can I go about doing that?  And will these links show up in "Browse" windows?
<ubuntu> reason i choose ntfs is because there wont get errors on, on ext3 you got bigger chance off errors when you write on it from Windows
<ubuntu> bobbo85 i think set the Documents path to that Windows document folder ?
<ubuntu> but external i have ext3 because they dont need to boot up
<bobbo85> ubuntu, how do I do that?
<ubuntu> going see that for myself
<bobbo85> and ubuntu, what if I have things in the "Documents" folder in Kubuntu?  Would they be inaccessible if the directory name was turned into a pointer to another directory?
<ubuntu> okay > system settings > personal > about me > paths
<yacc> Any way to force kwin to ignore all the GL bullshit?
<ubuntu> the reason i have still a Windows on it is because off my iphone
<bobbo85> cool thanks ubuntu
<bobbo85> So what are the differences between KDE 3 and KDE 4?
<ubuntu> so i am hoping there will come an easy way to synch your iphonw
<ubuntu> bobbo85 kde4 is new kde3 is old but stable
<yacc> bobbo85, KDE4 is kind of nextgen thing compared to KDE3.5.9.
<yacc> So how can I force kwin not to use OpenGL?
<ubuntu> its the WOW of Linux, and gnome is the Windows 98 of Linux
<jmichaelx> yacc: do you mean you want the desktop effects shut off?
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> ? is anyone else having issue with adept in 8.10
<ubuntu> not really
<_abbenormal> mine acts like it wants to load then drops
<jmichaelx> _abbenormal: yes, most are
<_abbenormal> ok cool thanks
<_abbenormal> thought it was me
<jmichaelx> the new adept is nearly unusable, imo
<ubuntu> thats not true, its only different
<_abbenormal> ok i dont mind apt-get command line works for me
<_abbenormal> thanks
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: it is not just different
<bobbo85> Is there a place I can see a comparison of features in 8.04 vs 8.10, or for kde3 vs kde4?
<jmichaelx> _abbenormal: you could also consider installing synaptic, or learning to you aptitude
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: i am not sure, but kde4 is still not considered to be feature complete
<jmichaelx> to use* aptitude
<_abbenormal> no i dont mind command line as im use to it
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Large list :-)
<_abbenormal> desktops always seem to me to be to much eye candy
<jmichaelx> aptitude is an ncurses-based command line package manager.
<_abbenormal> i know
<_abbenormal> my other systems are debian without desktops so its just habit to use command line and terminal
<_abbenormal> thats whats nice about linux theres more ways to skin the cat
<bobbo85> Isn't KDE4 supposed to be fixed (up to 4.2) in january?
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: the goal is for 4.2 to be released in Jan, as far as i understand
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Fixed?
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: i am sure there will be improvements with 4.2, but that is not to say that its functionality/stability will be as good as, say, kde3
<DaSkreech> The goal for KDE 4.2 is to be at least as functional as KDE3
<ubuntu> I think kde4.2 will be very good, i am hoping to test it
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i hope that turns out to be true
<DaSkreech> Or to say it in a very different way to be feature complete when compared wit KDE3.5
<DaSkreech> Though I'm sure that someone will bring up a list of esoteric things that they can't live without that don't exist
<bobbo85> so do you think it is worth it to reinstall kubuntu for kde3, if in a month kde4 might work just fine?
 * DaSkreech sees the Mac Menu as that already
<bobbo85> btw does anyone know how I can fix the firefox middleclick on blank space issue?  Or the fact that alt+f2 does not work?
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: I don't know what are you missing from KDE4 ?
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i am sure that will be the case....   but, there are things in kde4 that are just weird (to me). we were just discussing what they have done with adept, for example
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: run krunner
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: That was a favour
<jmichaelx> a favour?
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, i find that my hotkeys don't work, alt+f2 is one of the main ones.  Also the hotkeys for amarok don't work.
<DaSkreech> The authour of Adept pulled out a lot of stops to rewrite adept in Qt4 tohave it ship with 8.10
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: and now adept is practically useless
<bobbo85> daskreech what is krunner?
<DaSkreech> Dropped other real life stuff to make it happen by freeze deadline. It's not like this was a long design process
<_abbenormal> push push push and it will end up like windows not the way but seeing it happen
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: But it exists the other alternative was to tell everyone to use command line. If you want to help make it better then please file bugs. there is quite a lot of time before 9.04 to make it into something you can be proud of
<bobbo85> daskreech, i right clicked the desktop, hit "run command" then typed krunner and nothing happened, i think it just opened another "run command" window in the same place
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: alt+F2
<DaSkreech> It invokes krunner in KDE4
<bobbo85> right, alt+f2 does not work :-(  how can i fix that?
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech:  it is hard to know what is a bug, or what is simply a bad design decision
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Oh you mean press alt+F2 doesn't start krunner
<bobbo85> correct
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Well post the bugs then If you can't tell it's probably one or the other and it will be considered
<DaSkreech>  Explain what you expect to happen and what you see happen. If you want to be more involved join #kubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: That's a global shortcut in plasma as far as I know once you have plasma running it should register it
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i guess this is an old topic, and not worth discussing as many on either side are holding strong on their positions, but much in kde4 was just simply not ready to be called 'stable'
<jmichaelx> i don't think anyone is unaware of the shortcomings of adept (as one example)
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Well Adept really shouldnt be held up as an example in either case. It's a one off that was done just for the release of Kubuntu in a very short time
<bobbo85> daskreech, what is plasma?  As far as i've noticed, it is a glowy button in the top right that I can't get rid of, and it offers like 4 widgets that aren't very interesting
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Ok What version of KDE4 are you on?
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i have a hard time understanding why that would not be considered an example lol
<bobbo85> and shouldn't global shortcuts be under "System settings" somewhere?
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, 4.1.2
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Because it's not a part of KDE4? It's a part of kubuntu and wasn't really a planned execution?
<jmichaelx> bobbo85: there are other widgets you can install, and there will be more coming
<_abbenormal> hey jmichaelx thanks
<_abbenormal> ill be around
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: I think there is a plasmoid package to get more plasmoids but I'm not sure why alt+f2 doesn't work. What happens if you kill plasma and restart it ?
<DaSkreech> kquitapp plasma; plasma
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: well, i am discussing kubuntu's implementation of KDE for one thing, and as far as i know
<jmichaelx> anyways, it isn't worth discussing at this stage
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, do you want me to PM you the 7 lines of error stuff?
<Samuel-NotAFK> How do I change what action the power button on my laptop does?
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: pastebin it
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Probably not but as I said if you are worried about the state bug reports are the best way to get it across and helps provide a checklist for things to change for future releases. If for some reason the next time there is a short time period there will at least be a quick list they can check off to say this is done this is done that looks wrong cause it causes users this problem
<bobbo85> http://pastebin.ca/1274184
<DaSkreech> Samuel-NotAFK: It's part of the startup routines.
<bobbo85> where can I set global shortcuts?
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Do you have kded4 installed?
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: Sorry, I didn't understand your answer.
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, kded4?  or kde4?  I have kde 4.1.2
<DaSkreech> kded4
<DaSkreech> It's an app that does registration etc
<DaSkreech> !!upstart
<bobbo85> it's not even listed in adept DaSkreech
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DaSkreech> Samuel-NotAFK: I think that it's held in those ^^^^ startup scripts
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: I'm an Ubuntu Linux newbie.
<DaSkreech> !find kded4
<ubottu> File kded4 found in kdelibs-bin, kdelibs5-dbg
<DaSkreech> Ha I guess you do have it
<DaSkreech> Samuel-NotAFK: What do you want it to do?
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: Standby.
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: Instead of shutdown.
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: Which it currently does.
<DaSkreech> Samuel-NotAFK: I think the power manager applet can change that. I'm not sure though :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> DaSkreech: I don't use that applet.
<DaSkreech> What's the firefox blank space middle  click issue?
<bobbo85> How can I get the latest version of amarok?  I saw that RC1 was released, I'm still using 1.92.2, and have "unsupported" and "pre-release" updates checked in my adept repository settings
<szrhawaii> how do i get plasma themes inabled on my desktop what files or program do i need to download
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, if I miss a link, and I click in whitespace of a firefox window, it always tries to open something... usually like the last program I opened or something not related to what I'm doing
<bobbo85> right now if I click in a random spot, it goes to "www.kded.com"
<bobbo85> which i've never been to in my life
<DaSkreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: You have that in your clipboard I woulkd assume
<szrhawaii> #plasmoids
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Right click -> configure desktop -> Choose theme ?
<szrhawaii> what files do i need to download
<szrhawaii> i dont think i have any of them
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, if amarok is for 8.10 ibex, can i use it with 8.04 hardy?  Also how do i find out which version i have of kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<szrhawaii> yeah when i right click there is no theme
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: In Configure desktop ?
<DaSkreech> You should have a drop down box that says elegance I think
<szrhawaii> got nothing
<bobbo85> 8.04
<Adola> Hey, is the operating system installed on some minilaptops the same as REGULAR ubuntu?
<Adola> Or would it be like....Ubuntu mobil or something like that?
<szrhawaii> daskreech do you know what files i should download to get the theme in the configure part
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: ok
<DaSkreech> Adola: Depends
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Which version of kde4 are you using?
<jmichaelx> Adola: some manufacturers do make some modifications to their implementation of ubuntu on a netbook platform, and may use ubuntu's netbook remix GUI
<Adola> Well, I suppose what I'm asking is this...A computer is a computer, is a computer...But, drivers change dependingly...Can I just install regular Kubuntu on one?
<DaSkreech> Adola: In general yes
<szrhawaii> i have hardy 8.04 not 8.10
<Adola> Ok, excellent!
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: That has two versions of KDE4 KDE 4.0 and kde 4.1
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, do you think I should upgrade to 8.10?  Or is it not ready yet?  Also, what can I do about the alt+f2 issue?  And can I still install amarok rc in 8.04
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.0 would not have themes there
<Adola> BTW what is the offtopic channel?
<szrhawaii> yeah mine doesnt so what files would i need to download
<Adola> (8.10 fixed my ATI card :D)
<szrhawaii> i can find themes for my version i just dont know what files or programs to download to make them work
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: I'd say wait if you are comfortable with 8.04. I can't speak as to readiness you would have to judge if it's ready for you. alt+f2 might be a config issues try kquitapp plasma; mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc ~/plasmarc; plasma
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: I don't know of a way but I would guess if you really want to you can get it
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<DaSkreech> Adola: :-D
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, that command didn't do anything...
<szrhawaii> is there a way to get it for 3.5
<jmichaelx> Adola: i just ordered a dell mini 9 on saturday. wiping the drive, repartitioning and installing intrepid (or maybe debian lenny) will be the first thing i do
<szrhawaii> is there a way to get plasma themes for 3.5
<Samuel-NotAFK> How do I change what action the power button on my laptop does?
<jmichaelx> szrhawaii: there is no plasma in kde3
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Umm I guess technically
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: It didn't kill plasma?
<bobbo85> actually DaSkreech yes it did kill plasma, and it moved plasmarc to my home directory, i'm assuming it made a new version, but still no alt + f2.
<DaSkreech> :-/
<szrhawaii> is there a way to bridge the plasma themes with 3.5 to use the 4 plasma themes
<szrhawaii> without upgrading
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: you can run plasma as a standalone app in a KDE3 space
<sidney__> how do i get the log file for Virtual box?
<DaSkreech> That might work then you could kill kdesktop and kicker
<szrhawaii> how do i do that
<szrhawaii> I want to kill kdesktop as it is
<DaSkreech> sidney__: It just dumps itself in my ~ :-p
<szrhawaii> ive been trying to do that without losing my trash capabilities
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: alt+f2 -> plasma && killall kicker && killall kdesktop
<szrhawaii> yeah but then i gotta do that upon every log in
<szrhawaii> is there a way to completely get rid of kdesktops files without doing it that way so it runs permanetly
<szrhawaii> because i have ccsm that runs fine behind it right now
<szrhawaii> but when i delete the kdesktop files my trash doesnt work
<szrhawaii> do you know what the source files for the trash bin is so i can save them then delete the kdesktop and add the files back
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: autostart it
<bobbo85> ooooooooooh DaSkreech i found something... when I went to system settings ->keyboard and mouse->keyboard shortcuts I got an error!
<szrhawaii> how do i do that
<bobbo85> Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemon
<bobbo85> Message: The name org.kde.kded was not provided by any .service files
<bobbo85> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: trash:/ links to ~/.Trash
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: kded huh?
<szrhawaii> also do I need to download any files to have those thems on my comp
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, so what can I do about that?
<DaSkreech> do you have qdbus installed? That might be it
<jmichaelx> interestingly, in kde4,  when i enter 'ls -a .Trash', it shows nothing. when i look at my trash in dolphin, however, there is a lot there
<DaSkreech> I don't use Trash so I can't tell you :)
<szrhawaii> well it doesnt delete my files
<dubby> anyone here know anything about the network-manager-pptp problems?
<szrhawaii> so if i trash something it wont delete it just compiles
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, do you mean libqdbusbridge?
<bobbo85> that's all that comes up in adept when i search for qdbus
<claudio> salve a tutt
<claudio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: open a command line and type qdbus and see if it says anything
<sidney__> Is there a user guide in book form for Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !find qdbus
<ubottu> Found: libqdbusbridge
<DaSkreech> ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> sidney__: Yes
<sidney__> Name?
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, yeah a whole bunch of stuff, from 1.12 to 1.8 'org.freedesktop.dbus'
<DaSkreech> On the Ubuntu site there is an official Ubuntu Book
<szrhawaii> so should i just download the kde 4 plasma themes
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Anyting that says krunner?
<sidney__> hope it's for a newby
<szrhawaii> then run killall
<bobbo85> 1.8
<bobbo85>  org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver
<bobbo85>  org.kde.krunner
<bobbo85>  org.kde.screensaver
<bobbo85> org.freedesktop.DBus
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Woah wait
<bobbo85> should i install libqdbusbridge?
<DaSkreech>  are you running comiz?
<DaSkreech> compiz?
<szrhawaii> who me
<szrhawaii> yeah
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, yes, i use it for the "zoom in" feature and a few other goodies
<szrhawaii> i have the 7.06 version
<szrhawaii> 0.7.6
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: no but you should probably read the link I gave you earlier
<szrhawaii> ok
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Tha would explain quite a bit :)
<DaSkreech> Though not sure why the alt+F2 wouldn't work. I know you might not get krunner but you should get >someting<
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, explain!  I really don't understand how compiz, metacity, kwin, plasm, emerald, kde, and kubuntu work together...
<wesley_> why are many people complaining about Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> wesley_: listen to them and you'll find out
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: compiz, metacity and kwin are window managers. They manage which windows turn up where and the zorders
<wesley_> DaSkreech, I dont have problems with Kubunty
<szrhawaii> hey daskreech i forgot how to add the updates manually i did it before with my compiz do you know the source code to get there
<szrhawaii> so i can add the ppa file
<DaSkreech> They are the first stop when a key combination is pressed to activate something. I'm thinking that compiz is grabbing alt+F2 (normally handled by the window manager istelf) and sees that plasma has registerd it but doesn't know waht to do with it
<DaSkreech> I may be wrong
<DaSkreech> wesley_: great :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 for szrhawaii
<szrhawaii> this thing says i can run it along side kde 4 desktop
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, how can i find out?  I think right now I'm using compiz for window manager, and kwin for window decorator
<szrhawaii> but then i have to download the kde 4 desktop
<wesley_> And i know sure kde4.2 rocks even more
<DaSkreech> wesley_: you ran it?
<jmichaelx> gnome look black garden
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Umm ok .. you can't run them at the same time
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: If you figured out how to do that no wonder your keyboard shortcuts are messed up :)
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: try running kwin --replace
<wesley_> DaSkreech 4.2 ? uh i did ran 4.1.77 thats before the 4.2 beta
<DaSkreech> wesley_: Cool. I like informed opinions
<wesley_> But it seems kde-nightly doesnt update anymore, so i need to compile kde4.2 by myself
<bobbo85> ok DaSkreech that gave me a ton of these errors: QDBusConnection received a message of type 3 that it shouldn't have
<bobbo85> error: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" "The name org.kde.kded was not provided by any .service files"
<DaSkreech> :-/
<wesley_> I even had nl lacalozation
<szrhawaii> ok i remember how to add the ppa file now
<bobbo85> And now compiz icon still says compiz is window manager, but now i don't have any of my effects, like transparency of the botton panel, rain drops effect, etc
<DaSkreech> Hmm well I have to go bathe and prepare for a presentation in a short time. You have a path now as to what's the issue kded4 is throwing dbus errors
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: press ctrl+F9
<rajat> Hi
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, didn't do anything
<rajat> anybdy used KDE4 on dell
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: what happens if you press alt+F3 ?
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, nothing
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: alt+space
<DaSkreech> !dell
<rajat> actually i istalled kubuntu 8.10 my scree flickered
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<szrhawaii> if i download kubuntu-kde4-desktop should i delete the kubuntu-kde3.5-desktop
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: no need you can have both
<rajat> dats why i switched to 3.5
<bobbo85> DaSkreech, nothing
<szrhawaii> will it cause conflicts
<rajat> actually am a gnome user for past 10 yrs
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: ok try compiz --replace
<DaSkreech> rajat: Welcome
<wesley_> do you believe that someone says Jaunty is more stasble then intrepid
<bobbo85> DaSkreech,  ok back to where we were before
<DaSkreech> wesley_: One person saying that means nothing. It could be true for them
<szrhawaii> if i am running kde 3.5 why is it on the gnome-desktop-2
<DaSkreech> bobbo85: Alright I'll leave you there :) I have to run
<bobbo85> k thanks for your help DaSkreech
<rajat> just thought to give kde a try
<rajat> and well i m liking 3.5
<rajat> daskreech : thanks
<rajat> but in KUBun 8.10 my screen was flickering
<wesley_> DaSkreech, I have learned that pre-alpas are only for devs
<rajat> i thought it might be a bug
<rajat> but found nothin on the bugs list there
<wesley_> but i didnt try 9.04, so maby its true
<rajat> is it so
<rajat> ??
<wesley_> I have a stable Iphone so if it breaks i can still mail with iphone
<kap> looking fo a good copy of saw v
<genii> kap: Since the film was released only in Oct to theatres you'll need to wait a while to purchase your legal copy.
<genii> Since talk of piracy is forbidden here, etc
<rajat> nick <boo>
<DaSkreech> genii: Are you on KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<genii> DaSkreech: On my laptop, 3.5.10 i386,  on desktop 4.1 x86
<genii> x64 rather
<DaSkreech> genii: Any clue what would happen to the alt+F2 shortcut in KDE4 if you ran compiz ?
<genii> DaSkreech: Nope :)
<nogagplz> DaSkreech: so long as you don't map it to anything in compiz, it should still work fine?
<DaSkreech> nogagplz: It's mapped in most window managers by defalt
<DaSkreech> s/most/quite a few/g
<dada> REGISTER <password> <email>
<karenlizmty15> ola
<karenlizmty15> ola
<genii> !es | karenlizmty15
<ubottu> karenlizmty15: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<karenlizmty15> alguien me lee
<karenlizmty15> hi
<genii> karenlizmty15: Hello. Your questions may be asked here in english, or in #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es in spanish
<_abbenormal> is there an easy way to munt a drive in 8.10
<_abbenormal> is there an easy way to mount a drive in 8.10
<Jeff91> hello
<DaSkreech> _abbenormal: Open dolphin and click on drive there or there is the device notifier on the taskbar you can mount removable drives there
<DaSkreech> !hi | Jeff91
<ubottu> Jeff91: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jeff91> Hey is there a way to make Konqueror my default folder browser?
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<Jeff91> cause I really don't care for how Dolphin works
<DaSkreech> does that help Jeff91?
<_abbenormal> tells me an error occurred hal device volume permission denied /dev/sdb1 is listed in /etc/fstab
<Jeff91> Which configure DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Jeff91: konqueror
<Jeff91> there are four different things under settings that say "configure" some where in them :P
<Jeff91> in Konqueror ;)
<DaSkreech> Jeff91: One should say Configure Konqueror
<_abbenormal> old way was system menu and open the drives but not finding that way yet
<hoonteke> has anyone been noticing speed issues with Kubuntu 8.10?
<hoonteke> I'm noting a lot of slow graphics, like when switching desktops, or when I drag the mouse across the "desktop" widget, or try often when I hit the K menu
<Jeff91> yea I found that DaSkreech
<Jeff91> then in there I hit "File Associations"
<Jeff91> and get a list of known types
<_abbenormal> theres no way in system settings to do anything with hard drives
<DaSkreech> Jeff91: change the two noted in the factoid and you should be alright
<Jeff91> factoid?
<_abbenormal> say its refusing to mount
<Jeff91> DaSkreech factiod?
<Jeff91> maybe I'm just retarded but not seeing
<Jeff91> :/
<Jeff91> I want to make it so when I click a file it opens in konqueror
<Jeff91> instead of dolphin
<antonio_> #kutuntu-es
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<genii> estres: /j #kubuntu-es
<Jeff91> gah
<szrhawaii> is there a way to run plasma themes without upgrading to kde4
<Jeff91> I thought I would be clever and just uninstall dolphin
<jaaroo> Hi there. I've just upgraded to intrepid. Is it true that kde4 konsole doesn't have the possibility to define "switch to tab N" shortcut anymore? I used that a lot in previous versions.
<Jeff91> but it is tied to Konqueor
<carfreak54> hell?
<jaaroo> Jeff91: doplhin sux in my opinion but I never had time to try removing it :)
<carfreak54> hello?
<Jeff91> jaaroo I just want it to use konqueror instead for folders/drives by default
<Jeff91> it was that way in 7.10 I recall
<jaaroo> Jeff91: I suppose you weren't successfull.
<Jeff91> jaaroo not yet :/
<JontheEchidna> Jeff91: change the file assosiation for folder/inode to konqueror
<JontheEchidna> inode/directory
<Jeff91> where can I find that?
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Advanced -> File associations
<JontheEchidna> you can also get there from konq I think
<Jeff91> yea
<Jeff91> now what do I do once I am here?
<Jeff91> I see inode
<Jeff91> but not an option to change it to konq
<JontheEchidna> in there there will be a "directory" entry
<JontheEchidna> click the + next to inode
<Jeff91> ahh got ya
<_abbenormal> thanks DaSkreech
<Jeff91> thanks my man
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Jeff91> Anyone here have issues with icons in the lower right having their images distored?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, known issue. Should be gone in KDE 4.2
<Jeff91> ahh kk
<Jeff91> good stuff
<JontheEchidna> is the whole thing corrupted or just the background?
<Jeff91> glad it wasnt just me
<Jeff91> just the background
<Jeff91> on the battery icon
<Jeff91> and the klipboard
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that will be fixed in KDE 4.2
<jaaroo> anyway I didn't figure out how to put some widgets on plasma panels. They somehow seem to align them to center regardles of what I try to do with them.
<ivano> who can help me with firefox and its strange form control buttons?
<ivano> since i upgraded to 8.10 firefox has this graphic issue
<Jeff91> oh thats sad
<Jeff91> the twitter app
<Jeff91> crashes plasma
<ivano> i mean kubuntu 8.10
<Jeff91> is that known or should I report it?
<ActionParsnip> i'd report it
<ivano> form control buttons appear large and gray
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ivano> anyhow i think this bug is already known
<ivano> i found some similar to this
<ivano> but couldn't found the right fix for my bug
<szrhawaii> hey how do i clear my terminals upgraded files that are not upgraded
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: how do you mean?
<szrhawaii> it says i have 11 upgradable files after i did the upgrade part but if they didnt upgrade then i want to remove them so i tried apt-get autoremove but it says nothing to remove isthere another way
<ivano> apt-get install --reinstall name_of_not_upgraded_pack
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get -f install
<ivano> or use adept
<Jeff91> lol
<Jeff91> damn it how do I find my KDE version?
<szrhawaii> well nevemind everything is cleared
<Jeff91> so I can report this bug?
<szrhawaii> if i run kde 4 along side my kde 3.5 will it cause conflicts
<szrhawaii> because the kubuntu webpage says i can and then when i log in to my session just to pic that session
<szrhawaii> does anyone knows if it causes conflicts in the system and also will i lose any of my regular session doing this
<szrhawaii> has anyone ever done this before
<szrhawaii> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<szrhawaii> need clarification on number 2
<szrhawaii> and 3
<ActionParsnip> 2 means: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<MuzikJunkie> How do I add 1280x1024 resolution to this? http://rafb.net/p/43Wq2Y11.html
<szrhawaii> yeah but the last part where it says if you are still running kde 3 and want install kde4 along your current desktop
<szrhawaii> i did the ppa and know how to do the adept part
<szrhawaii> im just confused as to the sessions running along side each other
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-kde-4.html
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: you run kde4 but some apps still use kde3 libs
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: so you wil see kde4 but some files for kde3 wil remain
<szrhawaii> oh so it only upgrades some of it
<szrhawaii> has anyone done this and does it have conflicts
<ActionParsnip> ive done it and its fine, kubuntu intrepid is pure kde4
<szrhawaii> ok so no glitches or anything
<szrhawaii> will my current schemes and icons still be there or do i have to redo all of that again
#kubuntu 2008-12-03
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: not sure kwin4 is a bit different
<szrhawaii> it took a long time to finish my icons and i dont want to have to redo that all over again
<szrhawaii> so it woul basically wipe everything out huh
<szrhawaii> maybe i need  to save my themes and icon set
<szrhawaii> just in cashttp://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2e
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: i think icons will stand
<szrhawaii> will my ccsm and beryl still stand too
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: sure
<ActionParsnip> beryl has been merged with compiz
<szrhawaii> so the stuff it alters thats the only things it will change
<szrhawaii> yeah i know i just like using it as two things cause they are two setting managers
<kalorin_> is anyone else having issues with the kde4 desktop and drivers from 8.10?
<kalorin_> ie. I can't get the task bar to stay where I tell it between X restarts, the 2nd monitor acts all flaky in twinview for nvidia
<kalorin_> just strange stuff that worked great under 7.10
<kalorin_> and in the upper right corner of my screen it appears like there is a second one of those cashews that's about 15 or 20 pixels off so that there are two fo them and they look like 1 blurry one, but I can click on one or the other and they behave different
<kalorin_> it's really strange
<szrhawaii> hey actionrparsnip the thing says it would be able to get into through thesession manager does that mean that i can use that plus my regular settings right now
<szrhawaii> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 can anyone tell me if number 3 on this forum means i wont lose my current session and its only adding another session to my kdm session manager
<kalorin_> sorry I dumped
<kalorin_> if anyone answered anything about weirdness with the xorg driver for nvidia (version 177)
<kalorin_> seems like my 2nd screen just doesn't work right at all
<kalorin_> it's almost like it's not part of the desktop or something odd
<szrhawaii> i guess no ones home
<benbloom> what's a good video inspecting tool for linux?
<earle> Hullo folks. Are there packages available for KDE 4.2b1?
<benbloom> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<stdin> earle: not yet
<mirian_> hola
<mirian_> como estas
<earle> stdin: okay, thanks.
<earle> I can wait for the full release :)
<kalorin_> anyone any good with the new org stuff
<mirian_> hello habla spaniol
<kalorin_> got a really strange issue with a 2nd monitor and trying to do twinview on an 8600GT
<stdin> !es | mirian_
<ubottu> mirian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<benbloom> anyone recommend a good util for inspecting info about video files?
<mirian_> hola como estas
<mirian_> bueno que te gusta hacer en los tiempos libres
<mirian_> a mi me gusta ir al cine i a ti
<mirian_> dejenlo co......................................................s
<mirian_> m.d.h
<mirian_> çç
<mirian_> y
<lupine_85> hello hello. Running intrepid on an AMD X2 5000+ CPU, and it looks to my untrained eye as though the CPU is being throttled at 1GHz (can go up to 2.6GHz). How do I undo this?
<lupine_85> thewolf.
<mirian_> nda en lo comun
<lupine_85> is asking ;
<lupine_85> ;)
<lupine_85> stupid keyboard
<mirian_> stupid
<burn_> anyone know any good torrent program? better than ktorrent?
<colin_> rtorrent
<colin_> azereus... although it is no longer actively developed
<burn_> roterrnt need to be copliled
<burn_> compiled*
<burn_> rtorrent* :D
<colin_> it should be in the aptitude repos
<colin_> but its text based
<burn_> how about bittorrent?
<colin_> never used it
<lupine_85> rtorrent is pretty win
<lupine_85> I use the kde4 version of ktorrent, which is pretty good although it does tend to suck up CPU
<colin_> once you get the hang of rtorrent, it is really sweet, you can make it do anything
<burn_> until i learn how to compile ill rather use torrent with .deb extension :D
<colin_> aptitude search rtorrent
<lupine_85> lupine@nick:~$ apt-cache search rtorrent |wc -l
<lupine_85> 1
<lupine_85> :p
<burn_> why apt-cache?
<colin_> that searches the aptitude cache on the local machine
<benbloom> anyone know about video codecs? I have some files that are div3 and div4 but I need to try to change the meta-data to divx so that my Xbox will play them. any way to edit meta-data? or do I have to reencode the files?
<benbloom> also-- anyone recommend a good kubuntu video encoder for transferring files like mkv to avi etc?
<StevenX> Hello. Is there any way to install KDE on ubuntu, without having the kde icons and menus clutter my desktop when I use gnome?
<lupine_85> StevenX: clever fuseness with /usr/share/menu?
<lupine_85> ah well, bed time
<kevman> So.... How do I add a printer in 8.1? The printer configuration thing seems to be busted.
<Adola> Hello!
<Adola> Hello?
<juceki> hi all
<juceki> anyone alive??
<legodude_> kevman: does it crash on you?
<CornholioTR> hi
<CornholioTR> how do i set krusader as default file manager?
<JontheEchidna> CornholioTR: which version of Kubuntu?
<CornholioTR> 8.10
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> File associations
<JontheEchidna> Find "directory" under the "inode" section
<JontheEchidna> from there you can choose the app that will be associated with folders (and will thus be your default file manager)
<CornholioTR> ok
<CornholioTR> thanks
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<kevman> legodude_: no, when I go to add a printer, it just sits there with an hourglass.
<legodude_> as soon as you click add?
<legodude_> you can also try adding a printer via the cups web interface
<legodude_> I had a problem where it would hang on me when trying to select the printer driver
<linux29684> jj_galvez: i tried a sudo chmod 444 on it, and i have no scripting ability
<linux29684> woops, wrong line
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot? kvpnc bug keeps changing it.
<linux29684> theres my question
<linux29684> no one in #ubuntu could figure it out for the past two days
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot? kvpnc bug keeps changing it.
<linux29684> anyone know how to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing upon reboot? kvpnc bug keeps changing it.
<_2> linux29684 chattr can
<linux29684> i tried that _2, didn't work
<_2> then you didn't do it right
<linux29684> can you provide the command?
<linux29684> i'll run it as root on /etc/resolv.conf
<_2> chattr
<karenlizmty15> español porfas
<_2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linux29684> chattr /etc/resolv.conf
<linux29684> Must use '-v', =, - or +
<_2> yep.
<linux29684> # chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<linux29684> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<_2> live CD ?
<linux29684> nope
<_2> what weird fs ?
<linux29684> ext2
<ibuffy> where is alsaconf typically located?
<_2> then you aren't superuser or something
<ibuffy> because "find /* -name alsaconf | less" didn't show me much
<linux29684> im running as root, as seen above
<_2> ibuffy /var/lib/alsa  iirc
<ibuffy> my sound isn't working: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory "
<linux29684> let me try chmod 777 to it and then the command
<ibuffy> thanks _2 i'll take a look
<linux29684> still no go
<ibuffy> _2 nope
<_2> linux29684 i'm running as root too, but i'm not usperuser ;/
<kabotage> how do i look for errors? i still cant login after upgrade.
<ibuffy> my soundcard is recognized, but i can't run alsaconf :|
<linux29684> _2: sudo does nothing different than root for the chattr command
<linux29684> _2: any other synatax i should use for chattr, or is there another way to lock it?
 * _2 rolls eyes,....    linux29684 maybe the file is opened and locked,    you could press alt+sysRQ+e   login and run the command then run init 6    
<linux29684> sysRQ button?
<ibuffy> isn't there a feature of apt-get which shows where the files it downloads is installed?
 * _2 grumbles but locking the /etc/resolv.conf file is not the prefered methood
<linux29684> _2: what is the sysRQ button?
<_2> ibuffy apt ?     idk.    dpkg -L package-name
<linux29684> _2: i can copy a paste a command into terminal; maybe use a command && command so i can copy and paste it
<_2> linux29684 depends on the keyboard.  might be with the print_screen
<linux29684> _2: ahh, i see it now, nvr used that button b4
<_2> ibuffy i wasn't following your issue closely,  i don't think you will find an alsaconf command on ubuntu
<_2> !sound > ibuffy
<ubottu> ibuffy, please see my private message
<_2> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<linux29684> back
<linux29684> thank you, that seems to have worked
<linux29684> can you tell me exactly what that command did behind the curtain?
<_2> linux29684 make a note of what you did there,  you may need to change it some day and wonder why you can't
<CornholioTR> hi
<_2> linux29684 which command ?
<linux29684> _2: i can do that to change it again? i'll have to post on ubuntuforums.org
<CornholioTR> i have a problem with changing the default file manager
<CornholioTR> it won't get past applying
<CornholioTR> it does it again and again
<linux29684> _2: the ctrl+SysRQ+E then init 6
<_2> linux29684 you can post what you will, but the idea to make the file immutable was yours, not mine.  i only told you how to do what you wanted to do.
<linux29684> _2: is that for good, or can i post an instructions on how to "undo" that command?
<linux29684> if it is, i'll go in with a live cd and wipe the file :)
<linux29684> (if i ever need to change it in the future)
<brunito_> ola
<brunito_> alguien x ahi _
<_2> linux29684 as per the kernel hotkey "magic sysRQ" there are several of them   alt+sysRQ+ { E R U O B } probably others i didn't think of.   they do things like  "E kill all running provesses" "U unmount and/or remount readonly all filesystems" "B boot"  ... there is plenty of info on the web,     the chattr command can be undone yes.   man chattr   for more on that,  and the init command changes runlevels, same thing that the gui "r
<brunito_> alguien x ahi
<benbloom> anyone feel like helping me with a quick scripting issue?
<brunito_> alguien habla espaniol ???
<benbloom> !es | brunito_:
<ubottu> brunito_:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> benbloom shell script
<cadaverpimp> !es | brunito_
<ubottu> brunito_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<benbloom> yes _2
<brunito_> thank you
<benbloom> np
<_2> linux29684 (power down == init 0)
<_2> benbloom say on.
<linux29684> awesome, thanx _2
 * benbloom says "on"...
<_2> benbloom there is only room for one smartass in this channel and i'm it ;/
 * benbloom dejectedly kicks the dirt
<benbloom> _2: is there a way to make a bash for call respect spaces in a filename?
<benbloom> sry _2: is there a way to make a bash "for" call respect spaces in a filename?
<_2> benbloom show example
<dr_willis> benbloom,  you have to resort to fancy quoteing in many cases dependign onw hat you are doing
<benbloom> ok. http://pastebin.com/d2466ae3d _2
<_2> benbloom i think you want something like   ls /basedir | while read q ;do blaw with "$q" ;done    ?
<benbloom> exactly _2
<_2> k,  then yes.
<benbloom> well more or less. it's actually for i in `ls *.avi`; do mencoder "$i" -o /home/benbloom/Video/"$i" -mf fps=25 -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=1024; done
<dr_willis> the problem can get to be how  you get quotes around names.. and one call strips them.. then the next tool gets the unquoted list and spaces get confused :()
<benbloom> not sure if my output line is proper
<dr_willis> I am not sure that  'ls *.avi' is the proper way to get a list like that.   there may be a better way
<dr_willis> you could proberly script it in some way other then a 'for' loop also. with xargs, or find,
<benbloom> i borrowed it from an unrar script someone passed to me. not very elegant but I just haven't taken the time to brush up on my scripting
<benbloom> I originally had it find. same problem
<dr_willis> persobnally... i would just change all file names and remove the spaces. replaceing them with _
<_2> benbloom find is handy for weird file names too    find /base/dir -maxdepth 1 -type f -iname *.avi -exec 'your command here with "{}" ' \;  # the '{}'  or "{}" will expand to either  'file names' or "file names" respectively.
 * dr_willis agrees with _2  :)
<dr_willis>  creative quoteing around the {} is the trick I think.
<_2> yep.
<dr_willis> its REAL fun when filenames get ' or " in them
<benbloom> yeah' that looks very nice _2
<_2> dr_willis i have dir names with both ' and "  plus new lines in them....
<dr_willis> and my windows user friends wonder why i HAMMER on them to NEVER use spaces infilenames, or '
<_2> tricky isn't the word.
<dr_willis>  They then discover why.. once they start using Linux.
<benbloom> all I have is spaces. it's a massive collection ov videos
<benbloom> got it from a windows user
<dr_willis> theres simple scripts that can rename files and remove spaces, replaceing them with _
 * _2 knods
<ibuffy> how to adjust the digital clock to not go past the 12 hr mark?
<DaSkreech> _2: Whhhhy?
<ibuffy> no 22:42 for me, thanks
<ibuffy> _2: thanks for your help
<bdizzle_> hi, I was wondering if there is a way to modify the shape of the bottom panel in 8.10 ?
<_2> DaSkreech heh   well it's a long story really
<ibuffy> sound is working now
<dr_willis> ibuffy,    you mean set it to non-military time. :) and i havent figured it out either
<ibuffy> the ubuntu on sound was nice
<bdizzle_> I'm thinking of something like a curved cutout
<ibuffy> dr_willis: yes, non-military, non-american time :)
<DaSkreech> _2: Well you kept the Dir names with a carriage return in there so you must like it
<ibuffy> everyday american time*
<_2> ibuffy kde3 right click and configure  not sure about kde4   it's a languages... setting
<ibuffy> kde4 here
<dr_willis> ive anways been annoyed at kubuntu for defaulting to 24hr format.
 * ibuffy likes the improvement on kde4
<dr_willis> ive not really noticed anything worht liking on kde4 for my needs.
<_2> DaSkreech basicly it confonds simple scripts and commands that might be destructive to the content.
<dr_willis> having to unlearn/change all my work habbits..
<_2> dr_willis here here.    and defaulting to first day of the weak on monday too
<_2> i'm like "don't change my calendar bit*!&"
<DaSkreech> _2: Protection layer? You just escape the space when yo uare cding to it?
<_2> DaSkreech sort of yeah
<DaSkreech> _2: Monday being the first day of the Week is an ISO standard
<_2> DaSkreech can't help that,  it's wrong.
<DaSkreech> Write to the ISO and let them know
 * _2 was not mounting a formal protest,  just added a comment to what was already being said...
<bdizzle_> yeah, how do we change the clock on KDE 4 back to 12 hr format?
<_2> bdizzle_ look for system settings languages something???
<_2> it should be part of that area
<brunito> demen
<kevman> Yeah, its in regional in the system settings
<brunito> ubuntu espaniol
<brunito> ola
<_2> !es > brunito
<ubottu> brunito, please see my private message
<brunito> thank you
<bdizzle_> where?
<benbloom> find /home/benbloom/Downloads/Torrents/Disney/Other/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -iname *.avi -exec 'mencoder "{}" -o /home/benbloom/Video/"{}" -mf fps=25 -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=1024'
<benbloom> find: paths must precede expression
<benbloom> sorry. didn't mean to paste the \n's so that's the error i get _2, dr_willis
<_2> has to end with   \;
<bdizzle_> ok, got it
<bdizzle_> so now I'm trying to figure out how to open the K-Menu using a keyboard shortcut
<_2> benbloom also you may need to to but the command in a script so that you don't have to specify the -options to mencoder on the command line.
<bdizzle_> and what it is listed under in Keyboard shortcuts
<dr_willis> work time for me.. byeeeeee
<sachith> hai
<XN1ghtX> Ok, I have an issue with the graphic interface, since I just downloaded the latest nvidia drivers the graphic interface won't load up anymore, I can still acess all the terminals though
<XN1ghtX> anyone can help me out ?
<sachith> im also having problem with my nvida
<sachith> cant view videos well
<XN1ghtX> well for me it's more like I can't load the graphic interface at all
<_2> benbloom perhaps http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/20222
<_2> benbloom you can test that, on a safe dir.   it will need two arguments both of which are dirs   source dir  and output dir
<bdizzle_> is there a kde4 channel?
<ibuffy> =should regular users (parents) be included in these groups: adm, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, admin
<ibuffy> (they often fall for spam)
<benbloom> so when I call it it's scriptname.txt pathtoavis pathforoutputfiles _2?
<benbloom> thanks for that. It will go a long way to helping teach me to fish so to speak
<_2> benbloom yes and assuming it works   here's a more robust one http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/20230
<_2> seeing that the filenames were M$ created i don't think there will be any " in them so i used "" to quote them.    iirc double quote is forbiden in M$ filenames
<DaSkreech> bdizzle_: #kde
<_2> someone can confirm or refute that, if they know for sure
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: Define regular users
<ibuffy> DaSkreech: parents who aren't very smart when it comes to using the internet
<_2> ibuffy adm/admin   makes one "root jr."   so if they should not have full access to the superuser account, then you don't want them in those groups or you want to adjust /etc/sudoers accordingly
<ibuffy> what is dip?
<_2> the default sudoers of a ubuntu system is IMO a joke and very little better if any than just giving them the root password.  (and in some cases worse)
<_2> ibuffy dip is probably need for dialout
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: So... not regular users :)
<ibuffy> there is a dialout group
<ibuffy> i thought dialout would be somethign like ethernet
<ibuffy> internet*
<_2> less /etc/group
<_2> full list of groups
<DaSkreech> _2: They wouldn't be the first user on the system so they would have very limited sudo (none essentially)
<_2> as to their use that's another matter.
<bdizzle> so I am trying to figure out a new desktop style for the K-menu panel that isn't a perfect rectangle along the edge, but I'm not sure how it could be implemented
<_2> DaSkreech the default ubuntu setup  you are either root jr.  or you have NO sudo access at all.
<_2> and that's my point.
<DaSkreech> _2: Right
<_2> and if you are in the admin group you are root jr.
<_2> reguardless of uid
<_2> su and sudo do nothing on my system anyway, unless you are already superuser.    nosuid
<_2> or in other words i have decending privaliges only
<PSiL0> after battling with fedora 10 over the weekend, I'm back with kubuntu.  It just works with my laptop
<_2> heh and obviously can't spell
<PSiL0> fedora 10 is really pretty though
<_2> PSiL0 use what works,  eye candy is over rated
<cyberponix> what is the command line for formating a hdd?
<_2> cyberponix depends on the format
<cyberponix> to wipeclean
<_2> mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1 # would format to fat#    just to blank a disk use cfdisk and delete the partitions.   to scrub a partition or the whole disk   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda?
<mr---t-> ext2 ,ext3?
<genii> xfs, jfs?
<_2> mke2fs -c /dev/hda1 # add -j for ext3
<cyberponix> thnx
<genii> cyberponix: You can also use standard type way of: mkfs.<fstype-here> /dev/wherever
<_2> plan9 abort; glenda has left the building
<mr---t-> followed by elvis?
<_2> genii s=standard type way=the scripts=
<_2> mr---t- you have obviously never used "plan9"
<genii> _2: Nope
<bdizzle> so I was wondering if other than KDE, GNOME, and X, along with Aqua and Win32, are there any other desktop interfaces to play around with?
<snarkster> has anyone made packages for the beta 4.2?
<snarkster> yes
<snarkster> windowmaker
<snarkster> tem
<snarkster> twm i mean
<snarkster> fwmn
<nogagplz> KDE 4.2 will be in backports for Hardy will it not
<_2> genii does not mkfs.ext# call mke2fs ?
<bdizzle> windowmaker?
<genii> _2: Likely :)    I wonder about mkfs.ext3
<snarkster> bdizzle: yup windowmaker
<_2> genii i could be wrong but i think that both are just elf wrappers to mke2fs
<XN1ghtX> Ok guys, I need some help, I can't launch the graphic interface after having done the Nvidia driver updates, I can still acess all terminals though, anyone could help me out ?
<_2> genii dpkg -L e2fsprogs | grep /sbin/
<bdizzle> oh, okay, I only wanted to change the shape of the K-menu panel, the rest looks alright in KDE4
 * genii gets _2 a cookie
 * mr---t- good idea
 * _2 just found filefrag  and also found that his fs is highly fragmented  !
<_2> example one; /.swap_file: 46 extents found, perfection would be 8 extents
<_2> eeek  104 extents found, perfection would be 9 extents
<bdizzle> how does .ext3 get fragmented? I thought it couldn't be
<_2> bdizzle heh.  this is linux, nothing is impossable.
<_2> and if it can be broken i can break it.
<nogagplz> _2: except damned winmodems >>
<bdizzle> lol
<_2> nogagplz actually i even got that to work one time.
<nogagplz> _2: same one itme in ages past, a lucent winmodem. but never again :/
<_2> nogagplz indeed some are harder than others,
<_2> seems the larger the file the more likely it is to be fragmented,     that sounds reasonable.
<_2> oh and it might interest you to know that the fs i was looking at does not use a journal
<_2> i.e. ext2
<loganWHD> anyone using vmware workstation 6.5 in kubuntu?
<kalorin_> logan, I use server at work
<kalorin_> on kubuntu 7.10
<kalorin_> run my XP instance so that I can run stupid outlook
<zaldym> hello guys
<zaldym> can i ask a question?
<Guest4784> Hi, is there a simple way that I can install python 2.6 without breaking my computer?
<Blinky_Bill> zaldym: You don
<Blinky_Bill> 't have to ask to ask a question. Just ask and someone will answer it if they know the answer or can lead you in the right direction
<DaSkreech> !helper | Hey genii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helper
<genii> DaSkreech: You called?
<DaSkreech> bdizzle: More interfaces than you should have time to experience
<DaSkreech> nogagplz: I don't know about hardy
<bdizzle> yeah, I am looking into them now
<bdizzle> I like KDE, I just need to customize it a bit to make it unique if possible
<DaSkreech> XN1ghtX: Can you run startx from the terminal?
<DaSkreech> genii: I was trying to give you a Kookie
<DaSkreech> bdizzle: THat's not that hard
<DaSkreech> Blinky_Bill: Why would it break?
<Blinky_Bill> Well there doesn't seem to be a meta package that links to 2.6
 * genii munches
<DaSkreech> !info python2.6 jaunty
<ubottu> Package python2.6 does not exist in jaunty
<DaSkreech> !info python2.5 jaunty
<ubottu> python2.5 (source: python2.5): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-14ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2847 kB, installed size 10280 kB
<DaSkreech> Blinky_Bill: That's cause there isn't one :)
 * DaSkreech sneaks out the coffee while munching goes on
<Blinky_Bill> so no python 2.6 ?
<DaSkreech> nope
<DaSkreech> Well not from packages
<BluesKaj> strange kde4 update in adept wants to remove Kate , what kde4 text editor will replace it ?
<DaSkreech> you can install yourself pretty simply
<DaSkreech> karen
<harolddong> what's the proper way to add an ssh connection to my laptop from my desktop with knetattach?  every time I try it defaults to the sftp protocol and tells me that the address is a folder but a file was expected
<harolddong> it works fine if I just type it in the dolphin address bar with the fish:// protocol but knetattach doesnt seem to want to work
<Blinky_Bill> DaSkreech: If I install python 2.6 will it overide the previous python(and break the world)?
<DaSkreech> Blinky_Bill:
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> Python is a symlink to the system python. Your install would likely not be a systemic install
<Blinky_Bill> DaSkreech: Thanks for your help : )
<DaSkreech> Blinky_Bill: The Bill is in the e-mail (between <blink> tags of course)
<Blinky_Bill> I'll pay in hugs
<DaSkreech> >:D<
<lovre> where do i find compiz settings in kubuntu 8.10
<szrhawaii> need help my package manager doesnt work and it doesnt even work in terminal either
<mr---t-> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lovre> mr---t-: how can i tell if compiz is installed? i dont remember if i installed it or not
<szrhawaii> my package manager says check apt-get and my terminal says mailformed error
<szrhawaii> any help here
<lovre> how can i know if i have compiz installed
<szrhawaii> package manager says the apt database could not be opened this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration or some similar problem. try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem then i did that and the terminal says mailformed line 48 in source list etc/apt/sources.list (dist) the source list of source could not be read
<szrhawaii> lovre the compiz configure settings is usually in your menu under settings
<mr---t-> KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<lovre> its not there. So what do i install, compiz, compiz fuuion or ?
<szrhawaii> you should have a thing in system settings named desktop effects
<szrhawaii> you have to turn that on to get the basic if not you have to downloa the package
<szrhawaii> i prefer fusion cause it has everything
<szrhawaii> but you have to turn that desktop effect on first
<szrhawaii> mr-t can you help on the package manager thing
<lovre> szrhawaii: ok, i turned it on, and now i have some effects.
<szrhawaii> yeah thats only the basic ones
<lovre> what next
<szrhawaii> you have to get fusion in order to get the good ones
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: What are you trying to do ?
<szrhawaii> i cant get into my adept manager
<szrhawaii> not even through terminal
<lovre> :o
<lovre> maybe something is using apt?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Right but what are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Oh ok I see it now. Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Blinky_Bill> An alternative through terminal is a program called 'aptitude'. It's always been great for me
<szrhawaii> oh and lovre when you turn that you can configure the settings under kmenu>settings>simple compizconfig settings
<lovre> szrhawaii: thank you
<szrhawaii> let me try again then ill let you know
<szrhawaii> your welcome lovre
<szrhawaii> it says mailformed line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)  the list sources could not be read
<Blinky_Bill> szrhawaii:  Give aptitude a try if adept isn
<Blinky_Bill> 't working
<szrhawaii> how do i get that
<Blinky_Bill> In konsole type aptitude
<szrhawaii> it still says mailformed 48 in sources list etc/apt/sources.list
<szrhawaii> cannot read
<szrhawaii> so how do i fix that problem
<szrhawaii> do i need to start all over again
<Blinky_Bill> type cat etc/apt/sources.list and copy all of that, then paste it into a paste bin and post the url here
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Oh ok I see it now. Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> ^^^
<pjg864> :)
<szrhawaii> hold on let me try
<pjg864> This is my first time to come here.
<Blinky_Bill> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> pjg864: Welcome!!
<Blinky_Bill> Welcome pjg864 : ) . How can we help you ?
<Blinky_Bill> Or if you're not looking for help you can join #kubuntu-offtopic for just general chatting
<pjg864> I already have four primary partition, how can I change one of them to logic one?( don't format it.)
<szrhawaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79664/
<szrhawaii> there it is
<szrhawaii> all i know is it keeps saying restricted on that file
<Blinky_Bill> could you post the error you get when you enter 'sudo aptitude'
<szrhawaii> blinky bill this is what it said t says mailformed line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)  the list sources could not be read
<szrhawaii> i did the pastebin if you know how to help me that way http://paste.ubuntu.com/79664/
<szrhawaii> is there a way to remove a ppa that i added that started all this problem
<Blinky_Bill> pjg864: this might help you out somewhat http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<pjg864> Thank you!
<Blinky_Bill> pjg864: You're most welcome : ) I hope that helps
<szrhawaii> tell me i can save it
<szrhawaii> from re partitioning
<szrhawaii> again
<Blinky_Bill> pjg864: You're most welcome : ) I hope that helps/
<Blinky_Bill> Woops. Still ggettingg used to typing on the eee's keyboard
<Blinky_Bill> szrhawaii: this shouldn't be to hard to fix
<szrhawaii> ok well need some clues
<szrhawaii> i would delete it thats what i get for running kde 3.5 and kde 4.1 on two different sessions
<Blinky_Bill> szrhawaii: Try adding a '#' to the beginning of the last line in your sources.list file
<szrhawaii> huh
<szrhawaii> that simple huh lets see
<szrhawaii> to which one the last ppa
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Take out that last line
<lovre> i installed compiz, and now in firefox there is no window decoration. everything else has, but firefox not.
<DaSkreech>  it has no qualifer for a release
<szrhawaii> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu that one
<Blinky_Bill> lovre: Have you restarted your computer after installing the desktop effects ?
<szrhawaii> so i should delete this file right daskreech deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: or put a qualifer or put # in front of it
<DaSkreech> either works
<DaSkreech>  save the file and you can try again
<szrhawaii> k im just gonna erase it
<lovre> Blinky_Bill: no i didnt :o
<lovre> Blinky_Bill: i will, thank you
<szrhawaii> should i restart before trying too
<Blinky_Bill> lovre: You
<Blinky_Bill> 're welcome
<szrhawaii> it works thanks skreech
<szrhawaii> daskreech thanks
<szrhawaii> is 4.1 done with all the bugs
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: It's software it's never done with bugs
<szrhawaii> i bet
<szrhawaii> i like how it looks though
<szrhawaii> with all the widgets but then im not sure if im ready to jump ship from 3.5
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Don't then
<DaSkreech> hi oggb4mp3
<szrhawaii> is it worth it
<oggb4mp3> is it just me or does amarok not work on the 8.10 livecd
<oggb4mp3> ?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: If it is to you
<lovre> my firefox still has no decoration :(
<DaSkreech> Amarok 1.4 ?
<szrhawaii> what do you mean decoration
<oggb4mp3> DaSkreech: I guess
<szrhawaii> like the window decoration
<oggb4mp3> I run amarok and get "bash: /usr/bin/amarok: Input/output error"
<trevor> Just a quick question:  What was the name of that alternative to kMenu?  I think it might have been something similar to Camelot, but I'm not finding anything for that name, and I can't figure out what it is...
<trevor> I don't know if anyone would know what I'm talking about...  But, I thought it would be worth a shot...
<jussi01> !info lancelot | trevor
<ubottu> Package lancelot does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> meh
<jussi01> plasmoid-lancelot
<jussi01> !info plasmoid-lancelot | trevor
<ubottu> plasmoid-lancelot (source: plasmoid-lancelot): An alternative launcher menu plasmoid for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3~svn860641-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 536 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<jussi01> there we are :D
<trevor> lancelot!  I knew it was something mideval!
<trevor> Thank you!
<jussi01> no probs - it rocks :D
<trevor> Thank you so much!
<jussi01> trevor: you know you can make the icon the same as the standard kde one also?
<jussi01> (I hated the grail)
<trevor> Yes, I believe that the last time that I was running KDE, I figured that out...
<jussi01> :)
<trevor> The grail is just not...  Full...
<trevor> It seems like it's waisting space, ya know?
<jussi01> yep.
<trevor> Very skinny, and takes up the space of a regular icon...
<trevor> Bleh...
<jussi01> anything else bothering you?
<CCMonster> hey there folks, anyone able to help me with installing the new beta of ktorrent
<trevor> Nope, I'm good.  Thanks jussi01 ! :D
<CCMonster> there is not ./configure in the download
<CCMonster> so I don't really know what to do
<CCMonster> kind of annoying
<jussi01> CCMonster: is there a readme?
<trevor> ./configure is a file, not a directory...
<trevor> the . means to look in the current directory, then the /configure means to look for a file named configure.
<trevor> If there is no configure, then just skip it, and move on to make.
<trevor> BRB.  Switching Desktop Environments...
<CCMonster> jussi01, no there is not
<CCMonster> not in the tar
<CCMonster> there was nothing like a readme or a ./configure
<jussi01> CCMonster: can you send me a link to the tar=?
<jussi01> i. where you got it from?
<CCMonster> yea one sec
<CCMonster> http://ktorrent.org/?q=node/26
<jussi01> ok, Ill take a look
<CCMonster> tar.bz2
<lovre> how can i exclude a certain program (in my case a game) from any compiz/emerald or any other decorations?
<jussi01> lovre: you cant. use the plasmoid swither to turn the desktop effects off and on when you use it.
<CCMonster> you check it out Jussi?
<jussi01> CCMonster: I have slow net, waiting for the download
<CCMonster> k
<jussi01> ok, looking now
<alienjon> hi all
<alienjon> anyone around?
<CCMonster> you see what I mean jussi01 ?
<jussi01> yeah
<lovre> jussi01: here is no such plasmoid...
<jussi01> Im playing around with it
<lovre> jussi01: how do i install it
<lovre> toggle-compoziting?
<lovre> jussi01: this is doing nothing :o
<ott0> when you install wine, how does the system know that wine should handle windows executables when you execute them?
<CCMonster> so what od you think jussi01_
<jussi01> ott0: the command goes: wine executable.exe
<jussi01> CCMonster: Ive almost got it, hang on
<nogagplz> ott0: run winecfg to configure your audio driver and drive paths also?
<ott0> ah
<CCMonster> anything jussi01_
<jussi01> CCMonster: yeah, Im compiling it, but its asking for alsorts of libs
<jussi01> CCMonster: you need to have compiled kdepimlibs also
<CCMonster> kdepimlibs?
<CCMonster> hmm
<jussi01> CCMonster: anyway, how you do the compiling so you know is this:
<jussi01> mkdir build
<jussi01> cd build
<jussi01> cmake ../
<jussi01> make
<jussi01> simple once you know
<CCMonster> so what do i need to get first?
<CCMonster> so go to the directory then do the mkdir build and all that?
<jussi01> CCMonster: I got torun, but youll need at least: libqca2-dev and libgmp3-dev
<jussi01> yeah
<CCMonster> do i need to apt-get those
<CCMonster> or do something else?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> which version of unrar do i need to open cbr files with comix or ocular?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lokai> gah I have a directory with a '&' in it. How do I scp from it?
<ActionParsnip> lokai: i think you put escapes round it
<ActionParsnip> like dumb \people \put \&\s \in \filenames
<ActionParsnip> lokai: or you could use "s
<lokai> ActionParsnip: It requires both, heh.
<lokai> and you're right, its quite annoying.
<ActionParsnip> i dont thik it needs both, have a play
<ActionParsnip> its something along those lines
<lokai> it does in my case
<ActionParsnip> oh, i didnt know. cool. glad its working :D
<g33k_gir1> kde 4 sucks.how do I switch back to kde 3?
<Blinky_Bill> You could always try out gnome, or xfce
<g33k_gir1> Blinky_Bill: I like KDE, just not the new version :)
<Blinky_Bill> Oh oki ^^ http://forum.kde.org/how-get-kde-kubuntu-10-t-11996.html#pid16155
<Blinky_Bill> I wish I could get the taskbar to autohide like in KDE 3.x. At the moment I just have a pile of taskbar widgets on my desktop and then an extra desktop which I keep blank to replicate the function of it
<ActionParsnip> do you mean plasma?
<Blinky_Bill> Umm.... Yep
<ActionParsnip> its currently not implemented
<ActionParsnip> afaics
<Machtin> hi guys, where are the aliases saved?
<Machtin> ah, already got it.. thanks
<bobthemil> can someone help me install kubuntu without a cd-rom? I got the intrepid alternate i386 iso, pulled out the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files to /boot/kubuntu/, as well as put the .iso there. I've modified GRUB to properly boot off this initrd and kernel, but the installer fails to locate the ISO. I've tried many tricks, but none of them work.
<bobthemil> This website: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html has a very good (i guess not so good?) guide for it that I used to install ubuntu via netboot on a different computer today, but it's not working with this ISO thing
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/925285.html
<bobthemil> The step: "ln /dev/loop0 /dev/loop/0" is giving me errors
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: what do you have in /dev/loop ?
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: The OP in that thread has the same issue that I do, but he does not find a solution.
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: nothing, as far as I know. I don't quite understand what /dev/loop does
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: if you have a usb stick / sd card you can put the installer on there and install from usb
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: laptop's CD-ROM is broken, won't boot off USB
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: its so you can mount iso files basically
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: I figured it had something to do with that, since that's what the guide I linked above tells me to do
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: are you dual booting?
<bobthemil> Technically, yes
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<bobthemil> I'm in the process of converting the laptop from Ubuntu to Kubuntu (long story, don't ask)
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: if you have unallocated space you do not have to resize partitions
<ActionParsnip> ahh, no windows then?
<bobthemil> no
<ActionParsnip> ok lemme search again
<bobthemil> It has a working version if ubuntu intrepid, but no xwindow
<faileas> bobthemil: do you have a network connection and another OS on it?
<faileas> (linux or windows)
<ActionParsnip> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-without.html
<bobthemil> faileas: It has a working copy of ubuntu on it (no GUI, but ubuntu does work on it)
<faileas> bobthemil: and network?
<faileas> and do you want to add gui to the one you have, or do a fresh install?
 * faileas was thinking unetbootin but that needs gtk i think
<ActionParsnip> ^ that guide is much simpler
<bobthemil> faileas: es. it has a working network
<bobthemil> faileas: Going with a fresh install of kubuntu
<bobthemil> Okay. I'm in the shell of the installer, and "ls -l /dev | grep loop" returns nothing
<bobthemil> wait
<bobthemil> that guide you just linked uses the kernel and initrd from the hd-media version of the install
<bobthemil> lemme see what I can do real fast...
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: all you need are those 2 files and the system will come up (albeit in a very limited fashion)
<bobthemil> Right. Like I said before, GRUB is properly loading the initrd and kernel, and it's booting up into the install program
<bobthemil> also, I'm noticing that the guide you just linked is for ubuntu
<bobthemil> is there any significant difference between ubuntu and kubuntu aside from KDE/gnome?
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: then modify the grub conf like the guide
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: you get kwin instead of metacity
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: then all kde apps instead of gnome ones
<bobthemil> Right
<bobthemil> Okay, so here's my current plan of action
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: if you have ubuntu, you can run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and get the same thing
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: yeah, I tried that and now X doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: oic
<tkstka> My video player is not working...
<tkstka> it fraps
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you running compiz?
<tkstka> compiz?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: cube desktop and all that jazz
<tkstka> ya I have some
<tkstka> not taht cube
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: does it run ok if you turn off all the desktop effects?
<tkstka> how would I do that?
<tkstka> what do I type?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: its in the menu under system or maybe settings
<bobthemil> so my current plan of action is to grab the kernel and initrd from archives.ubuntu.com/.../intrepid/.../HD-MEDIA/, put them in /boot/, then boot off of that kernel and initrd, and then pray that the installer will find the iso
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you can turn the desktop effects off there
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: sounds like you got some fun ahead of you
<bobthemil> However, I'm slightly worried about using kubuntu-8.10-alternate.iso with a mismatched kernel and initrd
<bobthemil> Do you think that will present a major problem?
<tkstka> well it says no effects
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: ok cool so theres no gloss getting in the way
<tkstka> :C but I see video running in youtube when I put my mouse over the icon at my panel
<tkstka> so I think they are on
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: have you got decent codecs?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tkstka> just what I got from the install
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: thats why then
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: your codecs are pretty poor
<tkstka> i'm now installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tkstka> is that right?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sounds good
<tkstka> from one of those links
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you may wanna also: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ActionParsnip> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !infor w32codec
<ubottu> w32codec is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ActionParsnip> !info w32codec
<ubottu> Package w32codec does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !w32codec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec
<ActionParsnip> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> thats the one
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: would there be any end difference between installing from the Kubuntu CD-ROM from installing from the Ubuntu netboot and then downloading kubuntu-desktop and not installing ubuntu-desktop?
<tkstka> hmm I have the licence agreement
<tkstka> there reads <OK>
<tkstka> but I cant press it
<tkstka> or press enter
<tkstka> so I cant continue
<tkstka> :C
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: not massively
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: did you click that you agreed to the license?
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: What would the difference be? I'm really a much bigger fan of KDE than gnome
<tkstka> hmm so how do I get back
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: time mainly. otherwise the installed app will be the newest after first install, the cd will have to install, then update some apps
<bobthemil> So really, it would be in my best interests to do it the netboot way, and not the cd-rom emulation way, yeah?
<bobthemil> (assuming I like current versions of apps)
<tkstka> lol
<tkstka> I had to use tab
<tkstka> to select
<tkstka> :C
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: then your mouse may need config when you get installed
<tkstka> lol
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: as you are downloading from repos, the install will be the latest off the first boot, the cd will have older versions but can then be updated once installed
<tkstka> "lets try linux it's easy"
<tkstka> ;D
<tkstka> anyway now the install got stucked
<tkstka> http request sent awaiting ressponce
<bobthemil> Okay
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: did you md5 test your iso you downloaded AND test the install cd for defects?
<tkstka> no?
<tkstka> should I have
<bobthemil> there was this one program called..... I don't remember, "ubuntu" something something, that said that it was mandatory for the install
<tkstka> my first real linux usage
<bobthemil> (this is when i did the net install earlier)
<tkstka> I dont know jack sh**
<bobthemil> anyway, when i enabled it, it didn't work, but when i disabled it, it did install
<tin> anyone having problem with flash plugin in firefox in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: YES!
<tkstka> :o
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you may have a bad image which can cause issues. this is CRITICAL. especially with an operating system
<tin> or connections in general, it's affecting more apps now that i look
<tin> something's doing a lot of uploading
<tkstka> hmm I used kubuntu cd
<tkstka> 7.1
<tkstka> or something
<tkstka> then I upgraded
<tkstka> it
<tkstka> to 7.10 or something
<tkstka> and then 8.4
<tkstka> or something
<tkstka> and now I'm 8.10
<ActionParsnip> tin: run ps -ef to see your apps, you can then see whats running
<tkstka> hmm I got a huge list
<tkstka> of programs
<tkstka> how do I know which programs do what
<tkstka> ?
<tin> whoa, hmm, weird
<tkstka> this is like lapdancer learning how to play chess
<tin> i had pulseaudio set to be a network sound server
<tkstka> hopeless
<tin> and that seemed to be eating my upload, and making incoming connections get crazy high latency
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: websearch and research
<tkstka> what?
<tkstka> :o
<tkstka> what do I need to researh?
<tkstka> :o
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: if you look, the ps -ef was for tin, not you
<tkstka> so I should shut down some of those porgrams
<tkstka> ?
 * tin likes htop for proccess info
<tkstka> sudo apt-get install w32codecs doesnt work
<tin> and the viewer in SysGuard was nice
<tkstka> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tkstka> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you need to add the medibuntu repos
<tkstka> and those are?
<user6> hi Action...
<user6> hi at all
<tkstka> hi
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: You might not know the answer to this question, but I figure I'll go for it.
<user6> Where's the right chat to have discussion about Kubuntu for Laptop
<bobthemil> Georgia Tech (my network) hosts a mirror of the Ubuntu install CD, but I can't seem to find if it hosts a mirror of archive.ubuntu.com as well or not
<user6> There's a place like this?
<tkstka> ActionParsnip: I tried to sudo apt-get install medibuntu it didnt work
<tkstka> :C
<tkstka> all I want to do is watch dr house :C
<bobthemil> A, found it! http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/
<bobthemil> That should make my download go a good bit faster :)
<tkstka> and I cant because the damn thing fraps
<user6> ! laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: no, you need to edit your sources and add medibuntu ones, then installing w32codecs will succeed
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tkstka> w00t
<user6> I'd like to know if an installation of kubuntu hardy 8.04 on a ASUS notebook like X53SR has knowed trouble... or if it's raccomended
<tkstka> so I need to install medibuntu then add codecs?
<tkstka> to the medibuntu
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> I tried to apt-get install
<tkstka> it didnt work
<tkstka> sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring?
<tkstka> is that right
<tkstka> it didnt work
<bobthemil> user6: it's probably a safe guess that it will work fine
<bobthemil> You might run into some issues with video card drivers, but you'll do that with just about any O/S on just about any video card :S
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: no. you need to add medibuntu repositorys to your package manager so you can use it as a repo, you can then install packages stored there
<user6> bobthemil: have you any documentation about?
<tkstka> ok I did it
<bobthemil> user6: documentation of people succesfully installing kubuntu on an ASUS X53SR?
<user6> bobthemil: i can't find features about this laptop, and no scanning program give me information about hardware (it have Vista)
<bobthemil> My vista is a bit rusty, but try start menu > right click on my computer > hardware > device manager
<bobthemil> that should give you the name of just about every piece of hardware on the system
<tkstka> ActionParsnip: I pasted this.. sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<user6> bobthemil: no the problem it's more hard
<bobthemil> user6: Do you have a problem with installing kubuntu on that laptop?
<user6> but in this moment i have no specification about this Notebook
<tkstka> but I still have problems
<tkstka> :C
 * ActionParsnip takes out spoon
<user6> bobthemil: no in this moment the owner of this notebook have tried to install Xp PRO to make a downgrading of the Vist
<user6> a
<user6> but Downgrade of this sistem was not allowed
<user6> so i have no information from XP
<bobthemil> Oh? I'm sure you can downgrade it from Vista to XP
<user6> about that piece
<user6> no HE can't
<bobthemil> What probably happened was that he attempted to install XP prior to fully removing Vista
<bobthemil> XP will absolutely not install on the machine?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<bobthemil> Even if you reformat the harddrive?
<user6> Home Premium Can't do this
<user6> Or better
<user6> Process go fine
<user6> but Activation is not allowed
<bobthemil> Is it a valid activation key?
<user6> I had phone to Microsoft to have a new changing code
<bobthemil> What did they say to you about it?
<user6> it say to me that this varsion can't have a downgrade
<user6> licence is original
<bobthemil> Did you fully remove vista prior to installing XP? (i.e. reformatting the harddrive)
<user6> but downgrade is not allowed
<user6> Not fully...
<bobthemil> Do it fully
<bobthemil> Otherwise WinXP will tell you that it can't install over a newer version of Windows
<user6> but i don't know what he did before he gives me this
<bobthemil> well
<user6> process is now complete
<user6> xp is installed
<bobthemil> you could also get some tool such as PartitionMagic (there's free alternatives), and then shrink the current Vista Partition down to a smaller size, create a new partition, and then install Windows XP on that partition
<bobthemil> Installing any O/S on a partition that another O/S exists on (or has existed on without being fully removed) will cause issues
<ActionParsnip> gparted can shrink partitions
<ActionParsnip> its on the install cd
<bobthemil> gparted: on the winxp install cd?
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: on the winxp install CD?
<ActionParsnip> this is kubuntu chat
<user6> yes it is probably how you say but information about older installation will be lost... and i think that in this way i'll lost any right on this installation
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: the question relates to removing windows vista and then possibly installing kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: then the kubuntu installer can remove windows nicely :)
<user6> yes I have losed my aim
<user6> o
<user6> uff
<user6> i'll be back in few minutesss
<ActionParsnip> user6: yes it will wipe the vista partition completely from existence
<ActionParsnip> user6: you can use gparted to srink the vista install (backup data first just in case)
<ActionParsnip> then that will make space for linux
 * cuznt applauds the loss of a window vista...
<cuznt> stab bill gates right in the old o/s
<user6> ActionParsnip: yes but I'd like to know if an installation of kubuntu hardy 8.04 on a ASUS notebook like X53SR has knowed trouble... or if it's raccomended
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: remember when xp came out and everyone shunned it as much as vista ?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: actually no
<bobthemil> user6: Any O/S should work fine as long as you remove vista first
<bobthemil> or at least reduce its partition size and create a new partition(s) for the new O/S
<faileas> XP was quite a improvement over 98 (and certainly ME) ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: what i read, when xp arrived, it was flamed LOADS
<faileas> ActionParsnip: sp2 was
<cuznt> i hated xp also
<cuznt> it is what started me on kde
<cuznt> :0
 * faileas still runs it on a few boxen
<ActionParsnip> user6: run the system on a live cd and see what lspci says is in the lappy, you can then check how to set it up
<faileas> then again, i have a wierdly diverse home lan
<ActionParsnip> faileas: sp2 was sweeet, just gotta kill the firewall and redisable all the stuff you previously disabled
<user6> ActionParsnip: Clear, Thank you Action
<ActionParsnip> faileas: not wildly diverse here but fun all the same. what you got?
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: okay, now my netinstaller is erroring again
<bobthemil> "An installstop step failed..... Failing step is: Select and install software"
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: ive never used net install, id websearch and/or wait if anyone has input
<bobthemil> the software I have selected to install is "kubuntu desktop" and "Ubuntu Studio desktop (must install)"
<faileas> ActionParsnip: one SGI box (well eventually) windows xp, windows 2k, win 98. i'm planning for a windows server box eventually, debian, kubuntu, and probably a solaris VM
<bobthemil> Do you know what Ubuntu Studio desktop is? and why it's labelled as "(must install)"?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: nice, i have xp pro, xp tablet, kubuntu and gentoo
<faileas> ActionParsnip: its cause of neccessity ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: yeah my xp pro is a work lappy
<tkstka> so I now installed w32codecs
<tkstka> but the problem still is there
<tkstka> is I change player
<tkstka> is there vlc
<tkstka> for ubuntu
<tkstka> ?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install vlc
<faileas> i got one box that won't run anything but debian or 2k well (and it runs 2k better, wierdly). I actually like XP a fair bit so most of my personal use boxen are dualboot
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i use kubuntu most, off my work lappy. gentoo was a bit of fun and runs torrents and fileserves. tablet xp is my girlfriends lappy
<faileas> ActionParsnip: my debian box was supposed to be a torrent slower- the client dosen't seem to have protocol encryption so it works as a fileserver for now
<ActionParsnip> makes backups easier too ;)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i need to get a backup system in place
<ActionParsnip> backup is the first thing i get in place
<faileas> ya, but i haven't found a cross platform bare metal backup and restore system that i like yet ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: ive a cron'd cp job
<faileas> ActionParsnip: I need it to work on windows too ;p
<ActionParsnip> cp /mnt/files /mnt/usb
<ActionParsnip> faileas: have the windows machines accessing the fileserver via samba
<faileas> ActionParsnip: done ;p
<ActionParsnip> then backups are for all your systems
<ActionParsnip> and windows never needs to know of it
<ActionParsnip> or create an iso over lan
<faileas> ideally i also want something that could let me backup and bare-metal restore a system from DVDs
<tkstka> Doesnt work
<tkstka> it fraps every 2 seconds
<tkstka> it's like dia show
<tkstka> :C
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: have you installed video drivers?
<tkstka> no?
<tkstka> I have ATI radeon x1950
<tkstka> what do I do
<ActionParsnip> !ati | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Apple_cat> What is a good way to mount samba shares, but so that if I'm on a different network it won't raise an error
<francisc1701> hi, what's the command to lock the screen in kde3?
<eagles0513875> !debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<francisc1701> never mind, I remembered I could just google it
<tkstka> hmm I have the latest drivers downloaded from the ati's page so how do I install ;;)
<ScorpKing> is there a way to set a monitor model and resolution in kde4 like kde3 had in kcontrol?
<eagles0513875> Pici can i ask you a question
<ScorpKing> also - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg gives me no options on 8.10. any idea why?
<eagles0513875> what would i need to remove to remove kde entierly from kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eagles0513875> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ulisse_> slave
<ulisse_> salve
<uliss3> come trovo altri server?
<uliss3> o altre chat room?
<eagles0513875> !it | uliss3
<ubottu> uliss3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<uliss3> tnx
<hw_> When I open a pgp encrypted attachment within kmail and click on decrypt. Where does kgpg store the decrypted file/attchemnt?
<Illusioneer> i installed 8.10 and I am getting the following problem with konqueror's settings panel:
<Illusioneer>  you can't change almost any settings because it says "kcm_konqhtml" not found
<bobthemil> Can someone help me find the "restricted drivers manager" in intrepid? my video resolution is all out of whack and the GUI is difficult (albeit not impossible) to use
<Othbarty> How can i add a action to the dolphin context menu? (I want to be able to mark a number of files, right-click -> create archive) If i'm not mistaken, this worked in 8.04, but not in 8.10?
<ku4ve> is it possilbe to open a .zip file with linux ?
<Othbarty> ku4ve, yes it is, "sudo apt-get install unzip ark" should give you the necessary libraries methinks
<Othbarty> ku4ve, or you could try to open the file with ark directly, it SHOULD work :P
<ku4ve> Othbarty, ok, thanks, I'll try that
<ku4ve> Othbarty, apt-get says ark installed, but I can't find it to open this file
<dr_willis> try 'which ark' in the command line?
<ku4ve> cli says "/usr/bin/ark"
<ku4ve> ok, thanks guys..got it
<fransw> Greetings everyone, I've got a bit of a problem with my wireless card on my laptop. Short 'n sweet, it's broken. Longer version: It's broken and it's intel, which means I could not find any working driver in the first place.
<Othbarty> fransw, which card do you have ;)
<fransw> Conclusion: I wish to purchase an external USB-wireless device. What type/model of device should I choose that has good support for Kubuntu 8.04
<fransw> Othbarty: Used an Intel Wireless 3945 card
<Othbarty> fransw, OK, i assume from your seccond string there, that the card is broken. Why not buy a new one to plug into your laptop?
<fransw> Othbarty: Cause history told me that me + mechanical laptop repair = trouble. And I haven't got that much money to spend on it.
<fransw> So I would prefer a simple USB-wireless device, with good kubuntu-support
<dr_willis> Heh... putting in a new mini-pci card should be about as simple. :)
<faileas> fransw: well, i used an edimax one for a bit. ralink chipset
<dr_willis> Of course finding a 'good' wireless  device - can be the big task
<fransw> dr_willis: That's why I come here for advice =)
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> That would be a place to start also. :P
<fransw> My level of linux-knowledge is somewhere between noob and uber-noob to be honest
<dr_willis> I dont do much wireless.. and enver had a usb wireless gizmo
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<SkittleLinux18_> hey, how do I reinstall the bootloader in kubuntu 8.04
<knusperfrosch> moved to kde4 quite a while ago but for someapps the icons are broken.
<knusperfrosch> any way to fix it?
<knusperfrosch> SkittleLinux18_: erm can you boot kubuntu?
<SkittleLinux18_> with the supergrub disk.... which that alone will get me grub back. but, i'm in Kubuntu now, so i was hoping to just reinstall it while i was in here and save myself a second trip through supergrub. but it's ok, i don't have to be lazy all the time. =D
<Othbarty> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SkittleLinux18_> P.S. I keep my SuperGrub disk handy... I never know when I am going to need it. ;)
<SkittleLinux18_> in fact, that is a disk ALL Linux users should have handy at all times
<fyl0n> how do I remove widgets?
<fyl0n> every time I start KDE it starts a widget that I do not want to have
<JontheEchidna> fyl0n: you can either right click and remove or hover over it and press the x button on the handles
<fyl0n> both won;t work for me but I have found the solution :)
<fyl0n> Thanx anyway :)
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna can i ask you a question
<JontheEchidna> sure
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna you know how in adept you can edit sources
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<eagles0513875> i just have a stripped down core version of kde and just installed adept but im missing the pkg to edit the sources from adept
<JontheEchidna> Install software-properties-kde
<JontheEchidna> Adept basically just launches that if it's installed
<eagles0513875> !info software-properties-kde
<ubottu> software-properties-kde (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.68.1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 196 kB
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> lunch time for me
<spidla> Hi there I have got a problem .. In GNOME I have used NetworkManager without any problems .. but networkmanager frontend in KDE is horrible.. It doesnt save properly my passwords.. certificate path for WPA is not saved as well... when I click to start the VPN connection.. nothing happens
<spidla> is there any alternative ??
<spidla> I tried WICD but it doesnt have VPN a connection with wpa-suplicant doesnt work always
<vbgunz> how do I get my Gnome themed Gnome apps to to at least take on the same color of my KDE desktop?
<sigma_> vbgunz: which kde version?
<vbgunz> sigma_: 4
<vbgunz> 4.1
<vbgunz> Firefox and Komodo look really broken so I am willing to settle on the Ubuntu Human theme... just the color of it is strikingly different than the rest of the desktop :(
<sigma_> vbgunz: in systemsettings the appearance tab in gtk styles and fonts you can make gtk apps take on a kde4 style
<vbgunz> sigma_: yes I've done that but for the Human theme (Gnome theme)... just the Gnome apps are taking on the colors of that theme...
<vbgunz> brb
<eagles0513875> hi hannascott
<eagles0513875> hi guys how is everyone
<hannascott> eagles0513875: hello...
<hannascott> eagles0513875: hmm.... who are you (?)
<eagles0513875> just a guy who likes to help people out wiht issues
<eagles0513875> just saying hi
<eagles0513875> makes me happy seeing more women getting into linux :)
<hannascott> eagles0513875: hehe... I am so not "getting into linux" :)
<hannascott> eagles0513875: been hooked for years :P
<eagles0513875> then why are you here
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> hahaha
<eagles0513875> might want to take this into offtopic since this is for support
<eagles0513875> #kubuntu-offtopic]
<eagles0513875> #kubuntu-offtopic
<user6> having bios password protected ..... resetting bios clear also password?
<eagles0513875> O_o
<user6> hi eagles
<yeara> !gnumeric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnumeric
<eagles0513875> !info gnumeric
<ubottu> gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2224 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<eagles0513875> yeara is that what you were looking for
<yeara> yes
<eagles0513875> :)
<ubuntu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> hello I'm in the live CD and i'd like to know if all peripherals are recognized correcly before to install Kunbuntu on Asus Laptop x53sr... what i have to do?
<ubuntu> this is what I got doing lspci ..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/79836/
<ubuntu> any tips?
<ubuntu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<ubuntu> #ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello I'm in the live CD and i'd like to know if all peripherals are recognized correcly before to install Kunbuntu on Asus Laptop x53sr... what i have to do?
<ku4ve> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genii> You may also want to ssee the laptop testing team wiki for your model
<genii> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam
<genii> Hmm. Any ideas on why ksensors ses both cpu temps and can monitor them on the bar but not display both in the panel?
<pode1> is there a linux command to see how much power my system is drawing?
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stdin> !info powertop | pode1
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<chris062689> Hello :D
<dimonjik> Where am i O_0
<dimonjik> Is this channel for discussing the kubuntu only?
<faileas> yes
<chris062689> how many active developers are in the Kubuntu team?  Is there anyway I can get in contact with them?
<dimonjik> #ubuntu
<jpds> chris062689: /join #kubuntu-devel
<reanimation> how to ugrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<reanimation> please help
<jpds> !upgrade | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reanimation> can we upgrade 8.04 into 8.10
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jorge__> hola?
<jpds> !es | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JontheEchidna> !es | jorge__
<jorge__> hi, help me, after reconf. my xorg.con kubuntu can't load mi nvidia driver and soun card drivers
<jorge__> the spanish channel is until¡¡¡
<Pici> !es | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jorge__> im write in english¡¡¡¡
<jorge__> hey please help me¡¡¡
<jorge__> bah yakees¡¡ ¬¬
<Tm_T> er?
<RurouniJones> That went well
<janorcutt> lo ppl
<thomas> hi
<thomas> schöne wetter hab wir
<thomas> in wien
<faileas> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jorge__> españooool
<faileas> ...
<jorge__> shit¡¡¡¡   please link to spanish cnnel
<jorge__> channel
<thomas> ich pc ich arbeite
<bazhang> jorge__, no cursing please
<bazhang> jorge #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> thomas, english here
<bazhang> thomas, or /join #ubuntu-de
<jorge__> #kubuntu-es
<thomas> nein ich kann nicht english
<bazhang> thomas, stop
<bazhang> !de | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas> ich mus mit was in pc
<thomas> mama
<e-head> Having locale problems after a fresh 8.10 install.
<e-head> Anyone know how to fix this?  It appears to be a fairly ubiquitious problem, but nobody seems to know how to fix it.
<blubb> after upgrading to intrepid, file associations are broken in kde4. When opening a pdf for example I get the open with dialog, but its list of apps is empty.. nor does it remeber my setting
<blubb> whats the best way to update openoffice to version3, which repo can I use?
<noaXess> can i recover a file, that is deleted over a samba share?
<vbgunz> can anyone tell me how to get a "PROPERTY" from dbus? I can call methods but getting a property is literally throwing me into endless loops :(
<vbgunz> qdbus org.kde.yakuake /yakuake/MainWindow_1 com.trolltech.Qt.QWidget.visible ... I keep getting no such method visible... but its not a method... so how do I get the property???
<guille> hola buenas tardes : )
<nogagplz> guys, which is the config file I modify to change the gateway in 8.04?
<guille> algun spanish en la sala plis?
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> i wonder..
<faileas> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<faileas> ahh ;p
<bhaskark> hi, digikam is missing in kubuntu 8.10, is it safe to install digikam package from adept?
<janorcutt> or synaptic, just make sure all the dependancies are met
<bhaskark> ok
<user6>  and another pc is saying goodbye to Micro$oft
<janorcutt> windoze sucks! bring on the buntu
<blubb> after upgrading to intrepid, file associations are broken in kde4. When opening a pdf for example I get the open with dialog, but its list of apps is empty.. nor does it remeber my setting
<janorcutt> did you upgrade with adept?
<alarm> hey there. anyone knows how to solve the issue between nvidia/xorg/firefox ? that xorg needs so much cpu usage whn using firefox (my scrolling for example , or watching a flash movie )
<andres_> Ayuda :'(
<andres_> help
<winterelf> hi all :) i need help with something, i have a laptop that i plugged to a big screen, it's working in the highest ressolution and i have conpiz working on it, but when i use the cube to rotate i can see a wierd brake in the screen as if i have a small screen+ big screen in the same screen... something wierd, like it cut itself like a wierd mirror or shadow of the same thing or something
<winterelf> i have intel x3100 graphic card , and don't realy know if this is the problam cause when i unplugged the big screen and use only the laptop then everything works fine
<thomas> hi
<RatTub> I installed kubuntu on a computer, but decided to remove everything KDE and use it as a command-line machine only ...but now when I boot, the screen stays black and I can't login
<RatTub> ssh works fine tho
<RatTub> any ideas?
<MR-S> did you remove kde stuff and simply reboot ?
<RatTub> yes
<RatTub> using this tip http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<MR-S> you nee to change the runlevel in /etc/inettab to level 2
<MR-S> than reboot
<MR-S> you can do that by ssl
<MR-S> * sorry type /etc/inittab
<RatTub> I don't have a /etc/inittab
<MR-S> wired I do
<MR-S> open a konsole and typ ls /etc/init* What comes up ?
<RatTub> init.d/     initramfs-tools/      inputrc
<mihai__> hello, is anybody who knows how to install amarok 2 around ?
<MR-S> oh .. i am on the wrong OS here. Open teh find dialog and try to find the file "inittab"
<mihai__> somebody ? anybody ?
<MR-S> or just type whereis inittab
<RatTub> gives me "inittab:"
<MR-S> that means it does no know the file. one moment I need to check
<RatTub> ok thanks
<dinofly> hi
<dinofly> does anyone knows how to configure a vpn connection in kubuntu ?
<MR-S> take a look at this
<MR-S> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099510.0
<mihai__> can anyone help me with amarok ?!?!?!?
<MR-S> got the answer : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Change_the_default_runlevel
<robinr> hi, how do I find man-pages in kubuntu, for the fnmatch library call
<MR-S> for cli startx : id:1:initdefault:
<RatTub> MR-S: thanks, I'm rebooting to see if it works
<uman> Hi. Anyone know how to make a script or something thats says IF cerntain port/ip connection activated= true THEN do something, like send an email Thanks
<mihai__> Helooo.....can anyone help me out here ? :(
<RatTub> aaaaw crap... runlevel 2 is "no networking" right?
<MR-S> runlevel 2 is default one ( GUI Lgging )
<MR-S> networking should not be a problem
<uman> Hi. Anyone know how to make a script or something thats says IF cerntain port/ip connection activated= true THEN do something, like send an email Thanks
<RatTub> ok, but I don't want a GUI login.. I want a command-line login
<MR-S> change 2 to 1
<RatTub> still nothing on the screen
<ibuffy> how do you switch tabs in konsole?
<ibuffy> w/out the mouse
<Tm_T> ibuffy: shift-left ?
<Tm_T> for example
<ibuffy> wow, that was easy
<Tm_T> ctrl-pgup
<Tm_T> etc
<ibuffy> any other ones?
<ibuffy> shift < or > would like konqueror would be nice
<Tm_T> ibuffy: see  settings -> configure shortcuts
<ibuffy> :)
<Tm_T> it's KDE, it's configurable =)
<MR-S> thats not good .. mhh try installing the kde packages and see if you can reboot as normaly ( dont forget to change inittab to 2 )
<ibuffy> how to access the konsole menu from the keyboard?
<ibuffy> (didn't see a shortcut for that)
<bobbo85> When using compiz as a window manager, what should I use as a window decorator?  In the compiz icon menu, my options are kwin window decorator and emerald
<bobbo85> Alt+F2 is not working for me, what can I do to fix this?
<blubb> after upgrading to intrepid, file associations are broken in kde4. When opening a pdf for example I get the open with dialog, but its list of apps is empty.. nor does it remeber my setting
<lakis1982> i want to ask something.. i have kubuntu intrepid  and when i go to get into my second local disk which i have as storage disk it prompts me for password.. i type the password and it cant get into the local disk ..it cant get into ..... most of the items this happens ..a few times a can get without problem itno my disk ... what should i do ??
<user6> hi guys ... i need an answer...
<user6> when an application said to install QT3 library.... i had to install libqt3-headers?
<user6> what i had to install
<user6> ??
<user6> noody can say to me what is the meanning of install QT3 library ...? What should I install
<user6> ?
<user6> #kubuntu-it
<comedit> I was used to use dolphin in 8.04 with commands like open as root, edit as root
<comedit> in 8.10 they are gone
<comedit> or is there a way to activate them
<uman> Hi. Is it normal for there to be constant internet traffic (according to firestarter firewall) in my ubuntu box about 10 KB/s? I have all applications closed but there is always some traffic according to firestarter. i use a usb cable modem thanks
<noaXess> if i run tar from command line like this: tar -czvf /home/use/outputfile.tar.gz /home/user/inputfile.log it works..
<noaXess> if i run the command in a shell script.. like this: $outputfile=/home/user/outputfile.tar.gz $inputfile=/home/user/inputfile.log
<noaXess> then: tar -czvf $outputfile $inputfile it get Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<noaXess> need i create first the $outputfile?
<PhilRod> noaXess: you don't need the $ when setting a variable
<PhilRod> more specifically, you mustn't have one
<noaXess> yes correct..
<noaXess> wrong explaination here ;)
<noaXess> i have it without $ if i define it..
<sgh> Hi all. Just a question - where is kde 4.2 beta1? People are talking about bad KDE-integration in kubuntu. I'm guessin that it is not true since it will remove the reason for having a "K" in Kubuntu.
<noaXess> PhilRod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79984/
<noaXess> PhilRod: if i do that over a shell script it won't work
<drmacsoft> hi all
<snikker> how can i check the cpu fan speed?
<didi> buonasera se possibile volevo fare due domande
<Pici> !it | didi
<ubottu> didi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lakis1982> how do i make kubuntu start dvd movie automatically when i insert it inot the dvd drive???
<didi> scusate
<noaXess> anybody an idea why my tar script won't work if i do it over a shell script? i get: file.tar.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<genii> noaXess: Does it work if you just normally run it?
<noaXess> genii: jep.. thats my problem
<noaXess> thats the code.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/79984/
<noaXess> in a #!/bin/sh script
<genii> noaXess:You have first line of script reading as:    #!/bin/sh         then?
<noaXess> genii: jep
<noaXess> all other function works.. wait i will send all the code
<snikker> how can i check the cpu fan speed?
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79998/
<noaXess> genii: intresting part line 22-23 and 44-49
<genii> noaXess: And it's in root's crontab or so?
<noaXess> genii: i run the script with sudo script
<noaXess> i don't know what's wrong.. the logfile_winsoft will be created cause i fill it with <&3 and it is there..
<hoonteke> where are the kubuntu screen savers?  I finally got around to personalizing some settings and noted that I have not screensavers other than blank screen.  I'm not immediately seeing a package to install either.  suggestions?
<noaXess> with.. >&3 ^
<genii> noaXess: Perhaps "logfile_in" is not existing when you go to tar it
<genii> Or null, etc
<noaXess> genii: have you seen the other code? http://paste.ubuntu.com/79998/
<noaXess> genii: logfile_in is there logfile_winsoft and it is there it will be filled with >&3
<noaXess> genii: or should i close this log before taring it?
<noaXess> with exec 3> i open it.. ow to close it?
<genii> noaXess: Good practice, since it may be locked
<noaXess> aha..
<noaXess> how to close it?
<genii> noaXess: Not sure, but in #bash they'd know
<noaXess> genii: ok..
<noaXess> thanks
<salvo> hello
<genii> noaXess: http://blog.apokalyptik.com/2007/10/24/bash-tip-closing-file-descriptors/comment-page-1/
<noaXess> genii: aha thanks
<genii> noaXess: np
<snikker> someone know how monitor che cpu fan speed?
<Nannu> holas
<Nannu> hi
<Nannu> what version of ubuntu uses Ubuntu ultimate 8.10???
<sigma_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Guest91468> hello my kde4 crashed and doest go up anymore so I'm using textbase client now.. Need help for recovery. I tried to install ati drivers latest from the ati.com 8.11
<Guest91468> and I did like the instructions told me but I failed somehow because im now with out kde4
<tkstka> hello.. My graphic workstation went down KDE4 doesnt work.. :C I tried to install Ati drivers the new ones in the ati.com page 8.11 and now it doesnt work.. I need help please I'm now using textbase operating system so if someone could guide me
<tkstka> please
<tkstka> :c
<willis__> Hmm
<willis__> well using the ones  from ati.com would be the LAST thing  i would of tried..
<willis__> has the video card/X ever worked?
<tkstka> yes
<tkstka> it worked
<willis__> and then after some update it stopped? or when exactly?
<tkstka> but when I tried to watch videos my desktop was flashing in the background
<tkstka> so I got some advises to upgrade my graphic card from here
<tkstka> :)
<willis__> You mean upgrade the video drivers - using the ones from  ati.com ?
<tkstka> yes
<tkstka> well how should I have upgraded them
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> Like I said before here I'm noob at linux
<tkstka> I've learned a lot these couple of days
<tkstka> but I dont have the skills to crack this buzzle
<willis__> using the ones from ati.com was proberly not the best thing to do..
<tkstka> yea I figured that much by now
<tkstka> :)
<willis__> I tend to 'use the ones in the repos' - if that fails. 'use envyng' and if that fails' try the one from the nvidia/ati sites.
<tkstka> well how can I install old drivers
<tkstka> back?
<willis__> to get a workable X setup back. You may have to get it set to use the ati drivers.  What does 'startx' tell you if you try to start up X ?
<willis__> at one time you would edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the Driver 'fglrx' line - to read  Driver 'ati'
<willis__> thats IF your xorg.conf even has such a line these days
<fortu> hola
<jim_p> hi boys and girls
<Barackuse> <sighs>
<jim_p> what is the best kde color scheme that is easy on the eyes?
<Barackuse> blue
<jim_p> blue?
<Barackuse> its the most common
<Barackuse> yes
<Barackuse> blue is suppose to be soothing, easy, calm
<jim_p> do you mean the default kde theme ?
<Barackuse> you can use that or you can tweak it bit (thats what I did)
<Barackuse> I dont use KDE any more, now I use gnome
<Barackuse> Is there ANYONE out that there that is using Ubuntu as a guest on VBOX over a XP Host?  Anyone
<BluesKaj> Barackuse, perhaps a query in #ubuntu would serve you better or even #windows
<jim_p> Barackuse, any specific problem i can help?
<Barackuse> bah  ok well Ubuntu dump me into this channel by default <shrugs>
<tkstka> OK.. so the error goes "DL open: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx-drv.so: undefined symbol: mizerolinescreenindex; Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so; Failed to load module "fglrx" (load failed, 7); no drivers available; fatal server error; no screen found"
<Barackuse> jim_p:  Well I trying to access the web/ftp servers on my guest (Ubuntu) using virtualbox on XP
<jim_p> Barackuse, well tell me the problem and i promise to help. i know vbox fairly well
<tkstka> in the instruction I used said I had to upgrade fglrx drivers and I did like it said
<tkstka> willis__: you there?
<Barackuse> jim_p: ahh sweet, well right now Ubuntu is running smoothly on VBOX over XP, I only have one small issue - getting my XP and the world to acceees my web/ftp servers
<Barackuse> jim_p: Any ideas?
<jim_p> Barackuse, how does the guest os connect to the internet?
<Barackuse> jim_p: well I'm on it now :)  It connects nicly
<jim_p> Barackuse, lol
<jim_p> Barackuse, through nat?
<tkstka> is there a white knight who would save me
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> :o
<Barackuse> jim_p: yep  using the default 10.0.2.15
<jim_p> Barackuse, do we axclude port forwarding issues?
<jim_p> *exclude
<Barackuse> jim_p: you mean with using vboxmanager?
<Barackuse> For the most part, Vbox runs Ubuntu 8.10 very nice over XP...  so far it is very smooth
<jim_p> Barackuse, no. if I want to connect to that server, i connect to some ip. my request reaches your router. Does the router forward my request to the host os and from there to the guest os?
 * willis__ is in and out all day
<tkstka> willis__:
<tkstka> can you help me
<tkstka> before you go out all day
<Barackuse> jim_p: yep it sure does
<jim_p> tkstka, can you tell us the problem?
<tkstka> OK.. so the error goes "DL open: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx-drv.so: undefined symbol: mizerolinescreenindex; Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so; Failed to load module "fglrx" (load failed, 7); no drivers available; fatal server error; no screen found"
<Barackuse> jim_p: my host uses 172.20.1.22 and the guest is 10.2.0.15
<willis__> tkstka,  you may want to try the envy-ng tool to  try to get it going. since you have used the drivers from ati.com - theres no telling what they have done
<tkstka> i tried to install drivers for ati
<jim_p> Barackuse, then you need to forward to 10.2.0.15
<willis__> or you could try to reinstall the ati drivers from the repos. - not sure what the package name is fro those
<Barackuse> jim_p: ok, where?  in Vobx?  If so how
<jim_p> tkstka, how did you try? there are 2 ways of installing. the repo way and the ati way.
<willis__> jim_p,  and the envyng way. :)
<tkstka> the last way
<marcondes> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<tkstka> the first was easy
<tkstka> it didnt work
<jim_p> willis__, that counts as an ati way because it gets atis installer. in the same manner the restricted drivers manager counts as repo way
<Barackuse> jim_p: Also I cant not ping to ether boxes from ether box
<tkstka> I couldnt get apt-get to work
<tkstka> :C
<willis__> tkstka,  actyally You said they DID work.. you just had video playback issues.
<tkstka> so I downloaded the updates from ati.com and did like in the instructions
<tkstka> yes it did work and someone here said I should upgrade my graphic drivers so I did
<tkstka> :D
<marcondes> hi
<tkstka> but I
<tkstka> 'm so noob
<tkstka> and accidently my pc
<marcondes> please somebody help with this : Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<marcondes> what that?
<tkstka> is there a way to get new drivers with apt-get install
<tkstka> or something
<tkstka> something easy
<tkstka> :)
<willis__> tkstka,  theres awyas a way..
<willis__> you could try the envyng tool as i said earlier
<tkstka> what does it do
<willis__> jim_p,  says that gets them from ati.com - so it MIGHT install them properly
<tkstka> and how do I use it
<willis__> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<willis__> Im not sure how you use envyng from the terminal. :) but  to isntall it 'sudo apt-get install envyng-qt'
<willis__> thenperhaps try running 'sudo envyng'
<tkstka> ok thx
<willis__> I was thinking EnvyNG dident alsyas have the 'latest' drivers.. but ive rarely used the tool
<jim_p> willis__, no. i always say use the repo and a proper xorg.conf
<willis__> You said that the Tool gets them from ati.com. :) i missed an IT.
<tkstka> so I installed envyng
<willis__> as in 'that tool gets them from ati.com' :P
<tkstka> what now?
<willis__> thenperhaps try running 'sudo envyng'
<willis__> as i said 20 sec ago. :P
<tkstka> ohh ok
<tkstka> didnt see
<jim_p> i said that ENVY takes the installer from ati
<jim_p> anyway
<willis__> thats what i said you said.. :) i did NOT say you said it was the perfered method.
<jim_p> oh ok
<willis__> and I was thinking it did not always get the Latest drivers...
<willis__> which is why i said it was 'differnt' from the ones at ati.com  -  it could be a little out of date
<willis__> of course hes going through allthis because of video playback issues with the ones in the repos.. theres no guarentee that the new drivers will fix that problem
<tkstka> so I'm installing new drivers now.. I will boot soon then come back here to report my findings :)
<tkstka> brb
<unix> hi
<unix> i need help
<tkstka> SO it worked
<tkstka> :)
<tkstka> but the same problem with the videoplay is there
<tkstka> :C
<unix> somebody pleae help me install adobe flash in kubuntu
<willis__> tkstka,  now ya know why people tend to dislike ati.
<HappySmileMan> unix: There's a package called Kubuntu-restricted-extras in the package manager
<willis__> unix,  i tend to install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package and igets them and more.
<tkstka> well in windows it's fine. I think it's little better then nvidia in some games
<unix> where will i get it
<HappySmileMan> That includes flash, MP3, Java (I think) etc.
<HappySmileMan> In the menu under applications there's an "Add/Remove Software option", load that in and search for restricted
<unix> ok...
<unix> it says no matches
<willis__> or do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<unix> happysmile
<unix> ok..lemme see
<willis__> note to 'accept' the java license agreement in the terminal window.. use the TAB key to get to the 'ok' button
<unix> but where is the terminal window?
<willis__> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tkstka> willis__ I've already downloaded kubuntu-resticted-extras so what next when I want to upgrade my video codecs
<tkstka> ?
<willis__> 'downloaded' how?
<willis__> video codecs for mplayer at at the medibuntu repo.
<unix> its giving error
<unix> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<willis__> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<willis__> unix,  did you run the command as root with sudo?
<unix> lemme see
<willis__> are you runnign OTHe rpackage manager tools? only one can run at a time
<HappySmileMan> unix: Close the package manager (Add/Remove Software) and then try the command
<unix> but what is the rooot password?
<willis__> Just like the error message says... :)     another process using it
<willis__> there is no root password
<HappySmileMan> Should be your password
<willis__> sudo wants YOUR user password thats not the same as a root password
<unix> ok..1 sec
 * willis__ notes its been more then 1 sec...
<willis__> :P
<unix> again error
<HappySmileMan> Same error?
<unix> yes
<roger_> install kuser and give root a password maybe
<HappySmileMan> Are you sure there is no package manager running?
<unix> its running
<willis__> logout/back in. :) and see for sure..perhaps..
<HappySmileMan> You should close the package manager before using the command, only one can be used at a time
<unix> should i close package manager??
<willis__> "there can be only one!'
<HappySmileMan> (Which i think is a bit stupid)
<unix> ok
<willis__> Yes.. we said you need to close otu ALL other package manager tools befor using that command
<unix> another error
<willis__> Better stupid and safe..  :)
<unix> Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extrassudo
<willis__> Ive noticed that under Vista now a days - you cant get more then 1 installer going
<willis__> unix,  what command did you use ExACTLY? sounds like a typo on your part.
<HappySmileMan> Remove the "sudo" at end of the line, should be only at the start
<willis__>  'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<unix> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extrasudo
<HappySmileMan> willis__: Well running a package manager is not the same as running an installer, sure you should only be able to install one thing at a time, but you should be able to browse packages while installing
<HappySmileMan> Yeah the sudo at end shouldn't be there, sudo always comes at the start
<unix> but again error
<willis__> I want to know how i can do a Clean new install of Ubuntu, not connected to the internet.. and it will STILL say theres 'updates' when the thing has never been on the internet to see updates..
<unix> Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<roger_> dude i just did that and it worked
<willis__> this is Kubuntu 8.10 you are using unix ?
<roger_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras i'm installing that now so mayb reboot your pc and see if it works
<HappySmileMan> Oh man no idea why it can't find it
<unix> yes
<willis__> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then try it again...
<willis__> whenin doubt, update, upgrade, try again. :)
<unix> ok
<roger_> what's the program to view ms sql databases, mdf viewer
<unix> its taking a long time to upgrade
<willis__> sounds lik eyou havent upgraded in a long time then
<unix> lol
<unix> first time
<unix> yahhooooooooooo
<unix> now its working
<willis__> so rember kiddies.. "update, and upgrade regularrary, for proper system hygeine!"
<willis__> "_
<willis__> 'Duck and Cover!"
<unix> thanks wills
<unix> and happysmile
<HappySmileMan> np
<unix> can i install sun viryual box?
<unix> virtual*
<willis__> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tkstka> how do I change resolution
<Samuel-NotAFK> How do I set my powerbutton to suspend to RAM?
<HappySmileMan> Oh and when you get to Java license agreement (if that's still there), use tab and space to press OK, I've gotten stuck on that every time thinking it wasn't letting me continue
<willis__> it may bein the medibuntu repos.. or get the packaes from the vbox homepage.
<lesergi> hi all
<willis__> HappySmileMan,  :) i said that earlier.. heh...
<unix> is gutsy a package?
 * willis__ still wonders why these comanies use these lame license agreements that dont really do much 
<willis__> other then annoy people with click-here--annoyacvnes
<HappySmileMan> Gutsy is an older version of (K)ubuntu, presumably that just hasn't been updated yet :P
<stdin> gutsy is the codename for version 6.10
<roger_> any programs for kubuntu to look at ms sql databases
<tkstka> how do I change resolution?
<willis__> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<willis__> I thought the KDE settings tools had a resolution tool also.
<gtx> hi all, i installed kubuntu today on a acer aspire 6935. everything else works, but there is no sound. it is a ALC889 soundchip. is there a way to get it working? other users with a aspire 6935?
<unix> how can i avoid password prompt while accessing ntfs volumes?
<unix> how can i avoid password prompt while accessing ntfs volumes?
<willis__> put a proper entry for them in the /etc/fstab file unix , that way they automount at boot.. not 'automatically' by the file manager
<willis__> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<willis__> This can be done by instlling/running the  ntfs-config tool. or other ways
<unix> how can i extent my '/' partition size on the fly?/
<willis__> You can use gparted to resize partitions..  but thats not 'on the fly'
<unix> fdisk?
<willis__> fdisk does NOT resize
<unix> can u please explain
<unix> ??
<willis__> at least it dosent resize and keep current data.
<willis__> fdisk partitions disks..  gparted does that and more.
<unix> but how to use gparted?
<willis__> install it, run it.. use it...
<willis__> slide the little sliders, hit apply.. :)
<roger_> i had alot of node errors when i tried gparted
<willis__> and have a lot of patience.
<unix> ok
<willis__> and of course BACKUP IMPORNTANT stuff!
<willis__> i tend to use gparted, from a gparted live cd.
<willis__> you can NOt reisze a mounted /in use partition.
<unix> oh
<unix> gparted cd?
<roger_> why did i have alot of node errors after i resized ext2 partition
<roger_> oops ext3
<unix> in fstab...while giving the nffs volume....whats this dump and pass?
<willis__> man mount, and man fstab to seee. :) i normally use  0 1 or was it 1 0 - i even for get what they do exactly.. somthing to do with the ofer they are checked, when booted.. and somthing else..
<willis__> roger_,  sounds like the filesytem needs tobe checked.
<roger_> i reinstalled linux again, but still like to know what happened on resizing that caused all them errors
<unix> and..i installed the extras package...but still i cant play youtube videos
<unix> and..i installed the extras package...but still i cant play youtube videos
<HappySmileMan> You restarted firefox?
<unix> im not using firefox
<unix> using konqueror
<HappySmileMan> Oh I think that needs konqueror-nsplugins to work, since the plugin only works by itself with a few browsers
<HappySmileMan> That should probably be included in the restricted extras packages actually
<tkstka> hmm everytime I restart my pc the resolution is 1024x768  but  when It loads shows my desctops it automaticly changes to some very low resolution
<tkstka> why does it do this?
<tkstka> and how can I fix this
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to send files to the trash in KDE4? kfmclient no longer moves anything :(
<benbloom> is there a good way to have bash trim the first char of output in a script?
<willis__> sed/awk can do that  I imagine.
<willis__> depends on exactly wha tyou are trying to do.
<PhilRod> benbloom: you want to get rid of the first character on every line, or just the very first character of the whole output?
<PhilRod> (or something else?)
<benbloom> PhilRod: I'm using find -execdir and I want to trim the ./ off the biginning of each "{}" or just the .
<benbloom> so PhilRod, for now, I have: find /home/benbloom/Downloads/Torrents/Disney/  -type f -iname "*.avi" -execdir echo /home/benbloom/Videos/encoded/"{}" \;
<benbloom> using echo as a tester for the time being. but output looks like /home/benbloom/Videos/encoded/./filename1 /home/benbloom/Videos/encoded/./filename2 etc
<benbloom> if I could trim the . off the beginning it would be perfect. I remember most programming languages have easy functions for this (c++, perl, php) but I can't remember what they're called, so searching bash docs is not helpful PhilRod
<PhilRod> sorry, got distracted
<PhilRod> I'd pipe it to "sed -e 's,^.,,'"
<PhilRod> (ie, replace the first character on the line with nothing)
<benbloom> ah! sed very nice
<PhilRod> although trying to get pipes in the -exec part of a find command is asking for a world of pain
<leo_> any braziliam here ?
<benbloom> i don't like pain very much. :(
<leo_> where does a ubuntu 8.10 beginner could get some help ?
<HappySmileMan> #ubuntu if you're not use KDE (kubuntu)
<PhilRod> benbloom: xargs might be your friend then.
<leo_> vielen danke
<benbloom> !brazil | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PhilRod> benbloom: find . -type f -iname '*.root' | sed -e 's,^.,,' | xargs  -L 1 echo foo
<PhilRod> benbloom: that'll print "foo filename" without the leading . for all the "*.root" files
<benbloom> ok! i'm not clear on the use of xargs. pretty new to this stuff I'll see if I can get it to work for my purposes. thanks
<PhilRod> benbloom: the "-L 1" tells it to run the command once for each line - otherwise it runs the command once, with all the lines as the command line arguments
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<benbloom> ah. ok. only problem here is I have to run it from the source directory (execdir was key here) or it prints the entire path to file. I need just the filename.
<unix> how can i record my voice ?
<benbloom> PhilRod: I didn't mean to come here scrounging your skills. I hope you don't think I'm trying to get you to write my script for me
<unix> how can i record my voice ?
<unix> how can i record my voice ?
<unix> how can i record my voice ?
<benbloom> !patience | unix
<ubottu> unix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unix> sorry
<PhilRod> benbloom: not at all. I like shell scripting :-). And this is one of those things that sometimes it's easier to just see an example
<benbloom> I don't have the answer for you unix. wish I did. I'm sure there's a program just for that (provided you have an input device :)
<benbloom> well PhilRod I agree. it's how I learn quickly. my problem is I have a faulty memory (brain) and can't remember the stuff I learned over the past few years. took a 5 year break from computers and programming and now I feel like a total noob
<zanberdo> ok, I've just installed kubuntu 8.10.  I see it defaults to kde 4.1 and was wondering if there is a way to install kde 3.5?
<PhilRod> benbloom: well, shell scripting is the worst, since there's not really any rhyme or reason to it - it's just a bunch of random apps that do different things
<PhilRod> programming in a proper language is at least more logical :-)
<PhilRod> unix: try krec
<unix> ok..thanks
<BluesKaj> !audacity | unix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<BluesKaj> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<zanberdo> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<benbloom> true PhilRod. I'm working my way back in through python. hopefully will be proficient enough by the end of the winter. and that I can use instead of bash scripting right? or at least make simple bash calls to python
<PhilRod> benbloom: yeah, depends on what you want to do. If it's reducible to the shell paradigm ("take one line at a time as input, mung it, and output it again") then shell is often easier, but any more complex processing, and python is usually more appropriate
<PhilRod> well, that's MHO - I'm sure you'll work out your own preference soon enough
<PhilRod> benbloom: I'm off now, but have fun with your scripting, and good luck!
<unix> while editing fstab.....wht should i enter under type?
<unix> for ntfs
<unix> ?
<astromme> ntfs-3g?
<unix> i dont know
<unix> what is ntfs-3g?
<brunito> ola
<astromme> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2506-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<brunito> hola a todos
<unix> no...im just editing fstab
<unix> i dont know what to give under <type>.
<astromme> ntfs-3g
<brunito> hablan espaniol??
<unix> ok'
<astromme> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unix> si
<astromme> Pero, si, hablo espanol
<cuznt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unix> after editing fstab   i cant access ntfs volumes
<unix> it says only root can
<cuznt> ooops wrong function in the wrong window
<unix> ?
<BluesKaj> astromme, if you have intrepid installed , you should see the ntfs partition as Volume NTFS in the Dolphin Sidebar
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<unix> i can see the volume ntfs on dolphin...but i cant open it
<unix> it says only root has the permission
<xp-killer> im in a hury can someone please tell me how i can convert video on kubuntu?wat programme i need? i want to convert to a compatible avi so my ps3 can read it
<estres> ·kubuntu-es
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<contrast> I was messing with the Sound module in System Settings (trying to get the HDMI output working), and now my sound seems to be borked - the only device listed is PulseAudio, and I can't get sound from anything but MPlayer. Can someone please help me out? (I already tried moving ~/.kde, ~/.pulse and ~/.pulse-cookie, no dice. :-\ )
<contrast> xp-killer: I *think* AcetoneISO (not in the repos but available on getdeb.net) and Avidemux has presets for making PS3-compatible files.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to map inputs so if i press mouse1 + mouse2 it can make an input that can be assigned to a shortcut
<xp-killer> im in a hury can someone please tell me how i can convert video on kubuntu?wat programme i need? i want to convert to a compatible avi so my ps3 can read it
<contrast> xp-killer: ^^
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: ffmpeg and mencoder
<contrast> ActionParsnip: Pretty sure it could be done via Xmodmap, not 100% positive though.
<xp-killer> contrast: i dont like files like that i dont know how to install it and run it
<contrast> xp-killer: Ermm... You download a .deb, go to it in Dolphin and click on it.
<contrast> Pretty straightforward. Just because there's no .exe and it's not in the repos doesn't mean it's hard to install. ;-)
<charm911> hello!  I've been breaking my head on a the firefox flashplayer-nonfree flickering on some sites and playing ok on other sites... anyone have a solution for that?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: how do i run ffmpeg?its not in the K menu
<contrast> charm911: Which version of Flash?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its a cli converter
<ActionParsnip> contrast: i'll look into it man
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder
<charm911> 10.0.12.36
#kubuntu 2008-12-04
<contrast> xp-killer: http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/os/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs-824
<dr_willis> 'get over the  everything has to have an icon/gui addiction' :)
<contrast> ActionParsnip: ?
<dr_willis> Told that to a guy at work once.. he just stared at me.. and asked.. 'how can a program not have a gui?'
<contrast> ah, nm
<ActionParsnip> contrast: xmodmap
<contrast> dr_willis: lol
<xp-killer> contrast: that a program to do iso files etc
<xp-killer> not for videos
<contrast> xp-killer: acetoneiso converts, i don't remember if it'll convert to ps3-compatible files though.
<xp-killer> contrast: ffmpeg the video can be anywhere?
<contrast> AcetoneISO's an awesome little program - a bit of a swiss army knife for video and disc image conversions.
<contrast> xp-killer: Umm... What?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: depends what you are converting from - to
<xp-killer> contrast: the website u give me
<contrast> yes...?
<xp-killer> contrast: so if the video on the descktop wat comand do i put?
<contrast> this is for the psp - i imagine the ps3 command wouldn't be very different, although you'll probably want to use a different resolution, i don't know what the ps3 will accept: ffmpeg -i source_video.avi -b 300 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 32 -ar 24000 -acodec aac final_video.mp4
<contrast> xp-killer: why don't you just put linux on your ps3 and not worry about having to convert anything? :D
<contrast> I was messing with the Sound module in System Settings (trying to get the HDMI output working), and now my sound seems to be borked - the only device listed is PulseAudio, and I can't get sound from anything but MPlayer. Can someone please help me out? (I already tried moving ~/.kde, ~/.pulse and ~/.pulse-cookie, no dice. :-\ )
<xp-killer> it will erase all my stuff so i cant*
<dr_willis> I imagine the ffmpeg, and mencoder faq/docs have examples for converting videos to ps3 format.
<dr_willis> They have examples for most other systems
<xp-killer> dr_willis: i do ffmpeg -i '/home/xp-killer/Tinker.Bell[2008]DvDrip-aXXo/Tinker.Bell[2008]DvDrip-aXXo.avi'
<xp-killer> it give  me an error
<contrast> xp-killer: to dr_willis you listen. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you need to convert whatever format you have to mp4
<xp-killer> contrast: ^
<dr_willis> xp-killer,  and what was that command supopose to DO exactly?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: so if you find an mp4 conversion guide you should be ok
<xp-killer> i dont want it in mp4
<dr_willis> from what i see.. you just some how expect it to magically know what format to convert to? :P
<xp-killer> dr_willis: lol
<xp-killer> then wat im i sopose to do?
<contrast> xp-killer: you have to tell it what to convert it to - the command you just gave us only tells it the file you want it to convert.
<dr_willis> #1 - i would say - find/read the ffmpeg docs/faq.
<contrast> xp-killer: re-read the website i posted, and use google. ;-)
<dr_willis> Its a COmplex tool that can do what you need..  the FAQ most likely has example lines..
<dr_willis> #2 - i would test with smaller video files first
<contrast> Google = god of knowledge
<xp-killer> dr_willis:  contrast explain me as if it was a child u telling it to cause im a noob
<dr_willis> crawl, walk, run
<dr_willis> learn the basics.. read more.. apply, experiment
<dr_willis> http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/faq.html
<contrast> xp-killer: but you're not a child, you're a big boy. you've been through school. i assume you know how to find things out on the internet.
<dr_willis> I dont know what video format the ps3 needs.. the FAQ does mention the PSP and iPod.
<xp-killer> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i give up im going on xp to use my converter
<contrast> not to be a dick, but i'd rather teach you to fish than just hand the fish to you. :)
<dr_willis> xp-killer,  go ahead.. we dont care either way really
<dr_willis> Im not going to go research the problem for you.
<dr_willis> xp-killer,  a google search for 'ps3 ffmpeg convert' comes up with a wiki page
<xp-killer> yea but to use it on linux is another story
<dr_willis> ffmpeg -y -i InputVideoFile.avi -title "Title Of Your Choosing Here" -bitexact
<dr_willis> -vcodec xvid -s 640x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500 -aspect 4:3 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ar 24000 -ab 64 -muxvb 768
<dr_willis> OutputFileNameOfYourChoosingHere.mp4
<dr_willis> what story?
<dr_willis> seems rather straight forward. :
<dr_willis> http://ps3wiki.qj.net/index.php/Using_ffmpeg_to_transcode_video_for_the_PS3
<contrast> i've reluctantly come to accept that some people simply will not, or can not, come to terms with using the command line for *anything,* no matter how "simple" the command in question may be to those of us who are terminally inclined.
<dr_willis> ffmpeg -i input_file_name.avi -sameq -s 640x480 output_file_name.mpg
<dr_willis> may even work.. according to the guides..
<dr_willis> so it seems the ps3 can play mpg :)
<xp-killer> aaa my sis take over the computer with xp on it
<xp-killer> well back to linux
<contrast> Can anyone tell me why PulseAudio is the only output device listed under System Settings -> Sound, and/or why it's "not working" (according to a pop-up message I get at every log-in)?
<unix> after editing fstab   i cant access ntfs volumes
<unix> i can see the volume ntfs on dolphin...but i cant open it
<unix> it says only root has the permission
<dr_willis> pulse audio is used by gnome/ubuntu - not Kubuntu/kde i thought
<ActionParsnip> unix: you need to add options to allow users access
<dr_willis> and what was your fstab line you used Unix ?
<unix> one sec
<xp-killer> dr_willis: this is what i sopose to type in the console?  ffmpeg -i '/home/xp-killer/Tinker.Bell[2008]DvDrip-aXXo/Tinker.Bell[2008]DvDrip-aXXo.avi'ffmpeg -f image2 -i image%d.jpg video.mpg
<xp-killer> dr_willis: to convert it?
<unix> dev/sda1       /media/ntfs1    ntfs-3g        defaults         0       1
<dr_willis> thats a szmple command line  - yes xp.. You may need to change things  depending on your exact setup..  as i said.. it may be best to test with a smaller video file
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> ffmpeg -i input_file_name.avi -sameq -s 640x480 output_file_name.mpg
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> may even work.. according to the guides..
<contrast> dr_willis: Ahh... I think I may have installed Pulse when I was trying to get sound on my HDMI output working. So I should be safe just removing any pulse packages I have installed?
<dr_willis> contrast,  perhaps.. I always set up the players to use alsa
<xp-killer> dr_willis: why 640x480?
<xp-killer> dr_willis: i dont have no smaller video
<dr_willis> xp-killer,  i havent a clue.. I dont own a ps3 and i am repeating what i have READ ON THE GUIDES
<contrast> lol
<xp-killer> the ps3 can read avi files but it dont have the codec to read it
<dr_willis>  an 'avi' file can be any of several dozen if not hundered codecs
<dr_willis> ps3 can proberly handle several different codecs. You need to convert the video files to a codec it canhandle.
<dr_willis> thus the use of 'mpg' in the command lines.
<dr_willis> you could move whatever.mpg to whatever.avi and it would still work most likely
<dr_willis> but those tools use the extenson as a clue as to what format you want to convert To.
<ActionParsnip> unix: try this: /dev/sda1       /media/ntfs1    ntfs-3g       noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0
<xp-killer> ok
<xp-killer> dr_willis: but to convert i dont know the comand to use
<contrast> brb
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> ffmpeg -i input_file_name.avi -sameq -s 640x480 output_file_name.mpg
<dr_willis> MIGHT WORK.. according to the guides.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: looks good to me
<dr_willis> Or there was a Much longer complex example i pasted earlier
<dr_willis> ffmpeg -y -i InputVideoFile.avi -title "Title Of Your Choosing Here" -bitexact   -vcodec xvid -s 640x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500 -aspect 4:3 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ar 24000 -ab 64 -muxvb 768 OutputFileNameOfYourChoosingHere.mp4
<ActionParsnip> jeez
<dr_willis> whats scary.. is - i understand MOST of that command line.. :)
<ActionParsnip> haha, i'd just use the short one
<dr_willis> of course - we havent even tried to convert it with mencoder. :) this is just ONE tool that can do it...
<ActionParsnip> funny, he was "in a hurry" and he's still here 30 mins later
<dr_willis> it will proerly take an hr+ to convert the video
<dr_willis> depending on the machine
<ActionParsnip> and the filesize
<Walzmyn> I've got a bandnew intall of kubuntu 8.10 - howcome when i log in, my screen resolution is higher than I have set it. But when I open sys settings >>Display it instantly jumps to my settings?
<dr_willis> TinkerBell Movie - about 700mb
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  whats really amuzeing - is that  movie is allready in xvid codec.. so MOST likely will alrleady play on the ps3
<dr_willis> note the  -vcodec xvid     line in the example :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: suprised it doesnt play most things anyway
<dr_willis> the audio is mpga  - so not sure if thats anissue or not.
<dr_willis> Sony so *#&@&!@ up the PSP with their video format demands..
<dr_willis> i dont even have my PSP any more
<ActionParsnip> sony shot themselves in the foot releasing ps3 after xmas
<ActionParsnip> was hilarious
<ActionParsnip> but offtopic
<dr_willis> I dont keep up with consoles,  I rembver when PS2-Linux was a big 'thing' for a few weeks...
<ActionParsnip> wii is fun but i only play on my mates when we are drunk
 * leo_-away as the terminator says: I'll be back
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, K3b can convert
<wesley> i dont get why many people say opensuse is better, the opensuse is totally crap, kubuntu leaves kde untouched
<dr_willis> I think KDE4 has been out for such a short time.. not a lot of work has been done to it yet.. since its still a work in progress
<dr_willis> not a lot of work 'customizing it by specific disrtos' i mean..
<dr_willis> Im sure suse and others will have theor own silly start menu variants soon. :P
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: how do i run k3b? i install it
<wesley> it sucks really the kickoff in suse, and yast is not that good as apt
<ActionParsnip> wesley: i think gentoo is better than both. doesnt make it a fact
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Don't you mean we will soon have Suse's silly start menu? :-D
<wesley> Action
<dr_willis> It will all be silly-plasmoids :)
<dr_willis> and perhaps some of them wont crash!
<wesley> ActionParsnip i never tried gentoo
<BluesKaj> it should be installed as part of the default kde package , xp-killer
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: ok i want to convert the video not put it on a cd
<ActionParsnip> wesley: its a lot of fun ;)
<ActionParsnip> wesley: building a linux insall from the ground up
<wesley> oh cool, if i could do it
<ActionParsnip> wesley: theres a handbook to follow
<wesley> i just going put kubuntu back and wait for kde4.2 packages
<ActionParsnip> !neon | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<wesley> !neonoutoffdate'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neonoutoffdate'
<wesley> ActionParsnip, neon is out off date i finded out that is stuck at kde4.1.77
<ActionParsnip> wesley: ive heard folks in here installing kde 4.2 with it
<wesley> huh lol i didnt see that yesterday XD
<marcus_> kkkkkkkkkk
<wesley> i asked 4 5 times why it still was 4.1.77 but no answers, does it mather if i use a 32 bit system if i can use 64 bit ? i have 1.8 ghz celeron and 2 gb memory
<ActionParsnip> wesley: 4.1 is ok here, on amd64 3000 soc am2 with 1gb ddr2 and onboard nvidia 6250 vga
<wesley> but i have only shipit cds would 64 bit be faster then the shipit cds ?
<ActionParsnip> wesley: not so much faster
<afeijo> linux does not have fancy games like all those to windows and consoles?
<ActionParsnip> wesley: depends what you use your system for
<wesley> daily use and some testing
<dr_willis> afeijo,  there exists games for linux..   savage2 just came out recently for linux m and winmdows
<dr_willis> or theres always the 'wine' route..
<afeijo> cool, checking
<dr_willis> savage2 has a demo out for linux also..
<dr_willis> savage 1 is free also. :P
<wesley> Do you know whats the reason shipit does not send amd64 cds anymore ?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: frets on fire, urban terror, unreal tourneamt, world of warcraft, counterstrike source
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: all run great
<DaSkreech> afeijo: We have fun games :)
<wesley> and since when is wow linux native
<ActionParsnip> wesley: not sure, ive always downloaded it
<ActionParsnip> wesley: runs great via wine
<afeijo> good to know! I just need to know how to find them lol
<wesley> going login in Windows and download a copy
<afeijo> I downloaded Spore, but I did not try to install it
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you may want to research before making large swooping statements
<dr_willis> Spore does not work with wine i heard.. but i c ant confirm that..
<dr_willis> Spore is barely worth pl;aying more then once...
<dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> afeijo: Doesn't that have DRM like nuts in a case of nuts?
<dr_willis> Spore has DRM out the wazoo i hear
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: http://linuxoutlaws.com/spore
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: again, simple research
 * ActionParsnip has black belt google-fu
<afeijo> I didnt knew that Wine could do adv games, my bad
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: there are loki installers too for some games
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: theres also a linux native app for doom3 to run native
<dr_willis> most id games have native linux clients
<afeijo> I'm coding a online game with php, but there is not many games channel on freenode
<dr_willis> Thenotehr companies take the id engine.. and then decide not to do ports.. :()
<afeijo> doom3 is a nice game :)
<ActionParsnip> head to #php
<faileas> ActionParsnip: id programmes in C and ASM so its trivial for them to release linux clients. they also open source their engines eventually
<afeijo> I go to php, it is a tech channel, not games related
<afeijo> downloading savage2 at 330 kbps :)
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: they may be able to help with errors etc
<afeijo> I'm a experienced php devel, no help required... I need beta testers, to find discrepancies
<rimas123> hello, are there anyone able to give a quick consultation on freebsd?:) simple thing probably, but ive been wrecking my brain for few fuckin hours
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | rimas123
<ubottu> rimas123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> rimas123: #freebsd
<rimas123> DaSkreech: for some reason i cannot join that, says 'you need to be identified'
<DaSkreech> !register | rimas123
<ubottu> rimas123: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<rimas123> well i did register w nickserv
<stdin> rimas123: check your email
<rimas123> ok now i feel real stupid
<rimas123> :)
<rimas123> thanks:)
<ibuffy> what's the quickest way to paste just the conversation from a kopete log, no timestamps and such? (i'm thinking sed, but was hoping someone has a quick pastebin script already developed)
<ibuffy> also, how to make the kde4 notifications of messages go away
<ibuffy> they clutter the entire view if there's more than 4 of them
<ibuffy> rimas123: i think if the community makes you feel stupid, they have done their job ;)
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: Hmm?
<ibuffy> DaSkreech: which line of mine are you hmming about?
<Daviey> kk
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: All except the last one
<sunhongfu> Anybody use quassel ???
<DaSkreech> Well second to last
<DaSkreech> Hmm
 * DaSkreech avoids qualifications
<ibuffy> :)
<sunhongfu> Anybody use quassel ???
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: I have. what's up?
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: you only need to ask once
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, I am using XChat
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, I don't know how to configure quassel
<mister-tea> me "no one can make me feel stupid unless I let them" Elinor Roosevelt
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: Do you know how Quassel works?
<DaSkreech> mister-tea: me hungry me eat
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, if I want to login to this room ,how do I set the hostname or something ?
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, no I dont know how it works
<rimas123> em is it possiblo to make ufs fs on linux?
<mister-tea> sue me I forgot the /
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: It's a distributed client so you ahve a core that attaches to a server and an identity that attaches to rooms. Then you run a client and connect that to the core
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: actually ... #quassel :-D
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, this is my settings.hostname :irc.freenode.net, port:6667
<DaSkreech> \me sues mister-tea
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, is it right ?
<mister-tea> lol
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: That's correct
 * DaSkreech pitites the fool that doesn't like lipton!!
<mister-tea>  :-D
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, but it always said not connected to irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: Where?
<faileas> DaSkreech: pfft. ceylon tea is better ;)
 * mister-tea english afternoon
<DaSkreech> Don't let me get Ice T to pop a cap in ya
<sunhongfu> There r 2 quassels . One is quassel, another is client only
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, so what is the difference ?
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: One is the core
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: That connects to the internet and does the connection to IRC
<DaSkreech> Then you use the client to connect to the core
<DaSkreech> Does that make sense?
<brunito> ola
<brunito> pasenme
<brunito> el espaniol
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brunito> gracias
<brunito> thank you
<mister-tea> de nada
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, it still doesnt work ... will u say it from the beginning that I just installed quassel and quassel-client ?
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu:  :-) #quassel will explain the application much better than I
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, nobody talked there ...
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: ok Well first you must configure the core
<DaSkreech> have you done that?
<sunhongfu> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: ok part of that would be getting a port and name for the core session (password as well I think)
<PSiL0> any progress in getting openoffice 3 to work in 8.10?
<DaSkreech> sunhongfu: Run a client and point it to that core name/ip port combo and supply the IP address
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: There is no attempt to do sp
<DaSkreech> so
<DaSkreech> If you would like it simply install it
<PSiL0> I looked in the lauchpad repositories and the directories for openoffice 3 are empty :(
<PSiL0> ahhh, apparently OO 3 packages are still not ready for primetime for 8.10 and 9.04 *ubuntu releases
<PSiL0> damn
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: As far as I know there is no work being done to get them into 8.10
<DaSkreech> As I said if you would like OO.o 3 then install it.
<apple_cat> How can I disable my laptops touchpad from working while i'm typing? I've found a few guides on it but it doesn't seem like xorg.conf is very useful these days
<apple_cat> And looking through my xorg.conf there isn't actually an input section
<PSiL0> apple_cat: sudo rmmod psmouse
<PSiL0> to reactivate: sudo modprobe psmouse
<apple_cat> Is there a way that doesn't need root privilege's?
<stdin> !info ksynaptics | apple_cat
<ubottu> Package ksynaptics does not exist in intrepid
<stdin> oh, it doesn't exist any more
<DaSkreech> :-)
<stdin> install it from the hardy .deb, works here
<mister-tea>  he he
<stdin> or the gusty deb actually
<stdin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ksynaptics
<Makuseru> Is there any program in Kubuntu that can handle .mdf/.mds(Alcohol 120%'s file format)?
<DaSkreech> I think there was in Hardy
<DaSkreech> it was on KDE-apps.org you can check there
<apple_cat> There was a program that converted proprietary formats to iso I think
<wesley_> So done install kubuntu
<wesley_> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<chx> hi. i tried to join to #kubuntu+1 but no so such channel so I ask here. is Jaunty going to be shipped with KDE 4.2?
<wesley_> chx yeah
<wesley_> jaunty going be shipit with kde4.2
<chx> i might upgrade then :) I skipped intrepid.
<chx> by the way, can aptitude handle jumping distributions?
<wesley_> how you mean
<chx> i mean, if in april i edit sources.list to jaunty and do aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade , will that work?
<chx> i am on hardy.
<chx> or should i first upgrade to intrepid and then jaunty
<wesley_> its risky
<chx> so, intrepid first.
<chx> fine
<chx> i can bear running intreprid for five minutes :P
<wesley_> intreprid is fine :)
<stdin> chx: jaunty will ship with whatever the latest KDE is
<stdin> but don't upgrade now
<chx> i wont
<stdin> it *WILL* be broken
<chx> i asked about April.
<chx> when Jaunty ships.
<stdin> some people have already upgraded, they are insane
<DaSkreech> chx: Why do you want to upgrade ?
<chx> now? I do not want to up now.
<chx> [18:55] <chx> i mean, if in april i edit sources.list to jaunty and do aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade , will that work?
<chx> this was the question
<stdin> you won't have to do that
<chx> in April I want to upgrade to have KDE4. Sounds fun.
<wesley_> you can use kde-nightly
<stdin> you already know what to do ;)
<chx> stdin: ??
<stdin> "<chx> or should i first upgrade to intrepid and then jaunty" <- do that
<chx> oh ok
<chx> sure.
<chx> Drupal also does not support jumps. I understand the developers do not want to fight N upgrades, one is quite enough.
<wesley_> stdin, i accualy did run ubuntu 9.04, but i couldnt install kde4
<stdin> it's not 9.04 yet, it's only 9.04 on release
<stdin> think about what happened to dapper
<wesley_> i know, and you know what i meant
 * genii contemplates 9.06
<wesley_> what did happen to dapper?
<genii> wesley_: They missed their schedule
<yanko> hi
<yanko> i am new to ubuntu
<wesley_> ow yeah like that, but is that a problem then
<DaSkreech> stdin: Didn't sabdfl say that won't happene again
<yanko> i am a pc lol  switching to ubuntu
<genii> yanko: How may we assist you?
<DaSkreech> yanko: welcome!!
<yanko> thanks
<yanko> ubuntu looks so muck cleaner and neat
<wesley_> systembar is all messed up in intrepid
<yanko> i just have fe problems with it
<yanko> lol
<stdin> DaSkreech: it can't be guaranteed, but I wouldn't expect it on a non-LTS release. unless something horrible happens
<genii> Hmm
<mister-tea> yanko: just ask
<ibuffy> how to change all the directory names to lower case without affecting programs?
<wesley_> 8.04 was almost 2 days before release out
<ibuffy> such as the defautl paths in dolphin or plamoids
<ibuffy> for instance Music should be audio
<yanko> well i got a logitech g5 mouse  and the back and foword butons dont work?? anyidea?
<ibuffy> Pictures = images
<yanko> cant play mpeg files or avi?
<yanko> and wahts a good software for photoediting?
<yanko> website developing?
<genii> yanko: The mouse issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98019
<DaSkreech> stdin: Well he seems intent on drumming the message that features are not important shipping on time is
<mister-tea> gimp?
<DaSkreech> ibuffy: Just change them
<stdin> DaSkreech: it wouldn't be a missing feature or something, more like an X breakage
<DaSkreech> yanko: install restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> yanko: gimp
<DaSkreech> yanko: Quanta
<mister-tea> thers also a gimp plus thingy that makes it work more like photoshop
<genii> gimpshop
<DaSkreech> stdin: Don't they have nearly a month to fix that?
<DaSkreech> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in intrepid
<mister-tea> yeah that's it
<wesley_> kde has also in koffice something like photoshop
<genii> However gimpshop is 2.2 and current gimp is 2.4 so need to remove 2.4 before install of gimpshop deb or so
<DaSkreech> Bah
 * mister-tea no it's cool
 * mister-tea like iced tea
<yanko> ok well thats lot of info to take at once
<yanko> but thanks alot actually
<mister-tea>  :-)
<stdin> DaSkreech: depends on the issue, and what caused it
<genii> DaSkreech: http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
 * genii sips
<yanko> does anyone uses msn ? so i can add some one if i get stuck
<DaSkreech> yanko: Get used to that ;-)
<yanko> cause i am not good on irc
<DaSkreech> yanko: There is here
<DaSkreech> Why not? Loads more people to ask :)
<yanko> well i guess you are rite
<yanko> i am off to fix mouse first
<yanko> thankx
<wesley_> google docs works in konq
<DaSkreech> Seriously??
<DaSkreech> WIthout lying?
<wesley_> yes
<yanko> i am back
<wesley_> you just need to set docs.google.com in id thing
<yanko> where is InputDevice?
<mister-tea> you know I've used knoppix and thier version of konq seems to do everything
<wesley_> you just need to use id firefox or ie6
<mister-tea> yup
<DaSkreech> yanko: What are you looking at?
<genii> yanko: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<genii> DaSkreech: Likely the xorg.conf edit I pointed him at
<wesley_> google docs looks really good
<DaSkreech> genii: Ah yo uare helping ok
<genii> yanko: It is in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf      So to edit this file, need to know if you are on KDE or Gnome to give proper edit command to you
<genii> yanko: Becaue previously you were commenting on Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<wesley_> why did kubuntu let juk out off default ?
<genii> yanko: The fast way on a fresh install to know: blue background - KDE               brown background - Ubuntu
 * mister-tea yanko hello hello
<tkstka> hmm why does my sidebar menu sometimes distort colour and goes fuzzy? and why does my videos blink my desktop
<tkstka> ??
<genii> mister-tea: I think he may be overwhelmed, he is used to IM and not IRC
<mister-tea> sorry
<tkstka> I have the newest ATI drivers
<DaSkreech> wesley_: juk KDE4 = Not ready and dragon player is simpler ?
<tkstka> and KDE4
 * mister-tea didn't mean to scare him
<wesley_> juk kde4 is ready? i am using it for some time, and dragonplayer is for video
<genii> mister-tea: Looks like he had some ungraceful disconnect so I doubt you were the cause :)
<mister-tea> pheww
<yanko> hi ubuntu froozw lol
<rogan> whats the best desktop video capture program?
<yanko> so where is that InputDevice folder?
<wesley_> rogan for kde4?
<rogan> wesley yep
<wesley_> in kde4 theres on wich you can enable from desktop effects
<rogan> ah
<rogan> let me check
<wesley_> but i dont know if it works
<yanko> ?? any one can help me?
<DaSkreech> genii: THat's you again :)
<rogan> wesley I cant find anything of the sort
<genii> yanko: You were disconnected earlier. I will reiterate what I asked before you left
<genii> yanko: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<yanko> ubuntu
<yanko> i got the logitech g5 mouse
<yanko> back and forword btn are not working
<yanko> and it says on the site to got to inputdevice section
<yanko> and i have no idea where that is?
<genii> yanko: OK. So   alt-f2   then:   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to make the edit in that file, as shown in the forum page which contains the fix
<genii> yanko: I should tell you that you are currently in the #kubuntu channel, and not the #ubuntu channel, as well
<yanko> ohh
<yanko> do you guys mind me here?
<yanko> do i just add the code and save?
<genii> yanko: Well, the point is that if we thought you were using Kubuntu, instructions specific to that would have been given, which would have just led to more confusion
<yanko> ohh ok
<yanko> and how do i get in ubuntu chanal/???
<genii> yanko: Yes, save. You will however not see the result until next time you start the X server
<yanko> ohh ok
<yanko> well thank you
<genii> yanko: To enter the #ubuntu channel, click on where it mentioned here, or else manually:   /j #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> yanko: to restart the X xserver just logout then back in
<yanko> ok thankx
<DaSkreech> yanko: I will warn you that the Ubuntu channel is a lot busier
<genii> DaSkreech: No, gdm/kdm needs restart
<DaSkreech> genii: Doesn't logging out accomplish that?
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: No
<yanko> and does webdesign and photoedt ?
<DaSkreech> Sorry Daisuke_Ido
<genii> DaSkreech: No
<Daisuke_Ido> i was thinking... what did i do?
<DaSkreech> yanko: try gimp
<Daisuke_Ido> still trying to find a good image dupe detector
<genii> Daisuke_Ido:  Apologies, I hit Tab too early :)
<yanko> well i got kubunu too but had some hard time figure it out ubuntu was more easy
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: digikam-kde4 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> findimagedupes works, but pretty much just to tell me what the dupes are
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: possibly, though i'm not using kde :)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Booooo :)
<yanko> ok well thankx guys for the help
<genii> yanko: You can be in whatever channels apply to your situation at once :)
<yanko> and opensource rocks
<DaSkreech> IRC ... being everywehre at once
<yanko> so you dont midn me here
<yanko> lol;
<yanko> since i am here any c++ editors for ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> yanko: anjuta
<yanko> with gui?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info anjuta | yanko
<DaSkreech> yanko: Nope we don't mind unless you start asking some deep Gnome questions.
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1348 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<DaSkreech> Kate :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<DaSkreech> awww
<stdin> kdevelop
<stdin> kate
<stdin> codeblocks
<Daisuke_Ido> kdevelop would be my other choice, i forgot where i was -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> eclipse has c/c++ plugins now
<Daisuke_Ido> i believe
<jussi01> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<stdin> I like codeblocks, as it has code completion
<Daisuke_Ido> gwenview is kipi-aware, right?
<yanko> vast choices
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Umm
<DaSkreech> I guess
<yanko> no visual studio lol haha
<DaSkreech> yanko: What do you want from Visual Studio ?
<stdin> yanko: kdevelop and codeblocks are the closest to visual studio, but without the stupid code from microsoft
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> MS doesnt have a lotta stupid code there
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: i only ask because i see a huge list of plugin categories in gwenview, an apt-cache search for 'gwen' turned up kipi-plugins (image manipulation plugins for kipi-aware programs), and, well...  nothing's showing up after restarting GV
<DaSkreech> Wellt there is no kipi for KDE4
<stdin> *cough* WinMain *could*
<DaSkreech> so that may have something to do with it
<stdin> s/could/cough/
<yanko> well i get them all and try them i guess
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: Enhances: digikam, gwenview, kphotoalbum, showimg
<yanko> and keep the one i like
<yanko> sounds goog
<yanko> good
<Daisuke_Ido> from an apt-cache show on kipi-plugins
<Daisuke_Ido> but it hasn't enhanced it yet :D
<yanko> you guys hate windows?
<DaSkreech> Yeah they are doing a rewrite on it
<DaSkreech> !bug 1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Daisuke_Ido> hate is a strong term
<DaSkreech> No :)
<yanko> deslike?
<DaSkreech> It just bugs us :)
<stdin> I don't hate windows, I just think it's not a good product
<yanko> well linux is free and thats kool
<stdin> but if you want to pay for low-grade software, it's up to you
<Daisuke_Ido> i dislike the windows way of doing things - limited choice in how i can set my own system up
<genii> I don't dislike Winows either. But it's often inflexible
<mister-tea> plus the advantage of being locked out of software I paid for
<DaSkreech> By design
<yanko> lol
 * genii makes everyone sign a non-disclosure agreement before explaining to them they can't do what they want to anyhow
<stdin> who would integrate a web browser right into the kernel? why, microsoft of course
<mister-tea> and the crashes ...priceless
<stdin> because web browsers are such a stable piece of software, it would never crash, right?
<DaSkreech> mister-tea: I think you mean pricey
<mister-tea> whichever
<DaSkreech> stdin: no they are only stable if you have high privvy plgins available. All trusted of course
<JontheEchidna> explorer.exe has quited unexpectedly
<JontheEchidna> please proceed to no longer have a desktop
<stdin> DaSkreech: and the only page you visit is about:blank
<mister-tea> and the bsod
<Daisuke_Ido> the BSOD has, over the past two iterations of windows, been given an unfair proportion of the blame for windows
 * DaSkreech starts a new rant on how much we hate Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> when i did use XP, the *only* time i ever got a bluescreen was with a bad piece of hardware
<genii> Hehe
<mister-tea> you still have to love it though
 * jussi01 starts a new rant on how offtopic this is... :D
<genii> DaSkreech: linux is a harsh mistress. But hot in bed
 * genii hides from jussi01
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: out of curiosity, did one of those bsod's ever give you any idea of what hardware was failing? I could never figure those out, I don't read hex
<mister-tea> lol
<DaSkreech> hex is sexy
<DaSkreech> for DEAD people
<Daisuke_Ido> not particularly.  though google was my friend.
<mister-tea> the only thing I like about windows is that it fails and more work for me
<Daisuke_Ido> i need a smoke, then off to finish this book for a paper i need to write
<Daisuke_Ido> meh
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate end of semester...  and i just realized i'm not in -offtopic
 * Daisuke_Ido backs away slowly
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<JontheEchidna> booyah
<genii> jussi01: I think it may be a losing battele ....
<genii> *battle
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Topic
<ibuffy> should """PATH=/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/:$PATH""" be at the end of ~/.bash_profile?
<ibuffy> w/out quotes of course, just trying to figure out how to add a directory to PATH in ubuntu
<ibuffy> i need the gem bin in the PATH directory permanently
<ibuffy> not for one bash session
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 Beta 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<DaSkreech> whoooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<ibuffy> what did stdin do?
<stdin> I rocked your world!
<JontheEchidna> He added: KDE 4.2 Beta 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 to the channel topic
<tkstka> how can I get amarok or some other audio player to see in my startup panel
<tkstka> I mean I can see what song or radio channel is playing
<Alumin> does Intrepid have KDE 4.x with the compositing stuff?
<tkstka> would be cool
<JontheEchidna> Alumin: yes
<Alumin> sweet :)
<Alumin> now I _really_ need to dist-upgrade hehe
 * JontheEchidna crashes
<JontheEchidna> d'night
<JontheEchidna> *g'night, even
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 Beta 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
 * stdin hates extra spaces in the topic
<DaSkreech> nigh JontheEchidna
<genii> stdin: Perfectionist!
<stdin> it saves those on dial-up from downloading that extra byte
<ibuffy> do i have to reboot X or something for the PATH to become active?
<genii> ibuffy: No, just source it
<ibuffy> bam!
<ibuffy> thanks genii
<genii> ibuffy: Youre welcome
<ibuffy> genii: i was one line away from reading that in the bash guide
<genii> ibuffy: Good to know some people do their homework :)
<ibuffy> i try, really good info in there
<Apple_Cat> I don't have an input section in my xorg.conf, Can I just add it with the SHMConfig option with no ill effects?
<tkstka> I have lcd screen in my keyboard.. is there a player in kubuntu/ubuntu that supports lcd screen?
<draik> What is lirc and do I need it? I fails every boot.
<stdin> infra-red support
<draik> I don't have infra-red. Can I remove it or is it tied up into something else?
<Apple_Cat> if rmmod psmouse stops my touchpad, is that the driver I should enter under the input section of my xorg.conf ?
<chx> aw come on, it's unix, such ties are ... uncommon to say the least.
<draik> chx: Just making sure it's not a dependency for something else, that's all.
<chx> I am quite sure it's not
<chx> but really, tias.
<stdin> draik: it's a part of the default install so you'd need to remove some meta-packages, but there's no point
<stdin> it's not doing anything without any hardware
<draik> Any way I can stop it from loading?
<genii> draik: use update-rc.d to prevent it from running at levels 2 thru 5
<stdin> there was a GUI for that, it disappeared though
<draik> What is "not really"?
<genii> draik: Fast and dirty:    chmod -x the lircd init.d entry
<draik_> My desktop just froze. Happens from time to time, which I find awkward.
<r0uzic> hi, i have a problem with upgrade to kde 4.2 beta 1
<r0uzic> hi, i have a problem with upgrade to kde 4.2 beta 1
<r0uzic> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<r0uzic>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<Hydrant> anyone else experince flash being really choppy ?
<xjjk> hallo... would anyone out of the godness of their heart be planning to do a kde 4.2 backport for hardy?
<DaSkreech> r0uzic: That was for you btw
<r0uzic> DaSkreech: is solved, i remove koffice-kde4
<r0uzic> x restart
<snakeface> im trying to speedup kde4.  i have a p4 processor, onboard intel video and 512 ram.  I already removed dolphin.  thoughts?
<fiyawerx> removing dolphin speeds up kde4?
<snakeface> yeah
<snakeface> dolphin is a retarded program anyway
<snakeface> its terrible slow
<snakeface> and you can just use konqueror instead.  i prefer it anyway.
<DaSkreech> Hi yanko
<DaSkreech> snakeface: You have the right drivers for the intel crad?
<DaSkreech> card?
<yanko> hey guys me again
<yanko> got few questions lol
<draik_> My computer froze up on me again. I turned it of and try to turn it on again. I get nothing, not even the start of POST or access to the BIOS. It just sits there with the fans running. What should I check?
<yanko> well i ll ask
<genii> draik_: Try the power supply on another box
<yanko> i am useing ubuntu
<draik_> Power supply is good. It's about 9 months old, if that.
<DaSkreech> yanko: Well that's obviously before any OS :)
<DaSkreech> ack mixing of messages
<yanko> so i run firefox and load a page that is flash
<snakeface> DaSkreech: I think it knows my drivers automatically.  KDE 3 did.
<DaSkreech> yanko: Sorry what was the question?
<genii> draik_:  new != immune to failure
<snakeface> It seems that is the first thing i should look into though.
<yanko> falsh plugin for fire fox
<DaSkreech> snakeface: Kde4 handles drawing very differently from KDE3
<DaSkreech> It hurts a lot of Video cards
<draik_> genii: True. It will eventually start, but when it gets to the part of loading GRUB, it holds for about 5-10 seconds, then I get the loading menu.
 * DaSkreech waits for yanko's question
<snakeface> DaSkreech: there likely are video card problems.  it renders things corrupted sometimes.
<yanko> i cant use sites that require flash plugin
<yanko> in firefox
<snakeface> how would i find out what video card I have?  I forget it;s exact specifications
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<yanko> ok i ll try
<DaSkreech> snakeface: sudo lshw -C video is what I would do
<genii> draik_: Perhaps it's doing: some motherboards have "crashfree bios" or so. so when ungraceful poweroff they think overclocking failed and load last known good or default cmos sets
<draik_> yanko: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> draik_: So onboard video enabled, etc
<snakeface> DaSkreech: 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<DaSkreech> r0uzic: Whooot
<r0uzic> hi DaSkreech, works :p
<draik_> genii: Ok. It's just strange that I'm getting these issues out of nowhere. I never had a single freeze with Kubuntu in the 2 1/2 years that I've been using it. 2 1/2 years as of Monday.
<snakeface> if it knows what it is why wouldnt it have installed the correct drivers?
<DaSkreech> snakeface: Cool. Unfortunately I have no clue what that means driver wise
<snakeface> ill check the google
<genii> draik_: Hardware issue somewhere likely is my best guess without being there in person to diassemble the thing :)
<DaSkreech> snakeface: Multiple drivers may exist. It may choose "safe ones" that don't have a lot of performance
<genii> *disassmble
<genii> gah
 * DaSkreech wants to celebrate/rant on Gnome 3 :(
 * genii makes a note to reinstall typing tutor
<DaSkreech> have you seen the Ktyper for KDe4?
<draik_> genii: My only suspicion at this time would probably be the hard drive.
<DaSkreech> it's sweet
<snakeface> DaSkreech: the proprietary linux drivers from intel is what i want right?
<genii> I thought all Intel drivers were FOSS
<genii> (their policy)
<snakeface> DaSkreech: what do you think of this?  http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<DaSkreech> snakeface: There are no closed source drvers for Intel as I understand Even the official ones are open source
<szrhawaii> hey
<_2> .
<szrhawaii> wow pretty dead tonight huh
<szrhawaii> kubuntu must of fixed all problems
<DaSkreech> Yay!!
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Read the Topic :)
 * genii breaks out the champagne
 * DaSkreech goes to OT to mull over Gnome 3
<DaSkreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<szrhawaii> thanks buddy
<szrhawaii> i just like watching cause it helps me
<szrhawaii> learn more
<yanko> so i could not install the plugin for flash on firefox?
<yanko> anyone have any idea
<szrhawaii> how you downloading it
<szrhawaii> how you trying to download it yanko
<DaSkreech> yanko: How did you try to install it?
<yanko> i could not find any downloads
<yanko> there was a cmd
<yanko> for alt+ f2
<yanko> but nothing hepend
<yanko> is there a link to get a application file and install it ?
<genii> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<szrhawaii> you can use terminal or your package manager to get   it
<DaSkreech> yanko: :-) You are on Ubuntu ?
<yanko> yea
<genii> yanko: Enable in Add/Remove Programs the repository called multiverse
<genii> yanko: Then install the package the bot mentions above
<DaSkreech> yanko: want to do this the fast way and learn little?
<snakeface> installing these drivers is very confusing to me and there is not proper documentation.
<snakeface> do i need DRM?
<yanko> yea
<DaSkreech> yanko: Or I can walk you through a longer method to let you see what's happening
<yanko> ok
<genii> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> yanko: open a terminal ant type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DaSkreech> snakeface: Shouldn't
<yanko> i did
<yanko> nothing hepend
<snakeface> lol plasma desktop just crashed
<szrhawaii> did you try your package manager yanko
<snakeface> definitely a video card issue here.
<DaSkreech> yanko: can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> yanko: copy the contents of the file to that site and give us the URL that it gives you
<draik> I finally got the images xfer'd from my XD card to my hdd.
<draik> genii: Thanks for your input. I will look into various things about why things are getting out of control with my desktop.
<_2> i'm wondering whether or not to update the system one last time before i freeze my dapper installation for ever
<DaSkreech> yanko: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the contents of the file
<yanko> i did
<yanko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80175/
<loganWHD> anyone know of a great screen sharing program for kubuntu?
<loganWHD> similar to teamviewer for windows
<loganWHD> non vnc
<DaSkreech> yanko: umm ok if you ran the command I gave you earlier then you should have flash
<DaSkreech> yanko: restart Firefox
<yanko> just turn it of and on?
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+q should kill Firefox
<DaSkreech> open it back and you should have flash
<yanko> nop
<yanko> not working
<yanko> this is the comand?
<yanko> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, in kde 4.2 beta 1, is there any way to move the items in the task bar? my menu icon is on the right and my tray icons are on the left...
<Zeelot3k> also some launchers are on the left and some are on the right with open windows in the middle
<DaSkreech> yanko: Yep What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<DaSkreech> Not that it makes much of a difference
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: click the cashew You can drag anything around then
<yanko> 8.10
<_2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree || echo failed!
<snakeface> this is a "install-sh" file with these drivers.  with a "-".  what do i do with that?
<yanko> ok the last one works
<yanko> but i get a play buton each time and each time i have to press it?
<DaSkreech> ??
<yanko> well i put this
<yanko> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree || echo failed!
<yanko> and now the flash page works
<yanko> but i get a play btn
<_2> snakeface bash install-sh
<yanko> and i have to klick it to be able to see the flash content
<yanko> ?
<DaSkreech> yanko: if they say so then yes :)
<_2> hmmm normal update for dapper   Need to get 170MB of archives.   seems that my answer is NO!
<Zeelot3k> DaSkreech: thanks a lot! I dont see how I missed it
<yanko> well this suck unfortunatlly
<yanko> but thankx anyway
<_2> there is a new kernel subversion though, i might get that; it could have some security patches
<DaSkreech> yanko: try a differnt page and see if you get the same button
<yanko> ok
<yanko> hold on
<snakeface> _2: that doesnt work.
<_2> snakeface trade bash for dot . install-sh
<snakeface> do i need to make something first?
<yanko> same thing
<snakeface> i know.
<yanko> have to press on a play btn
<DaSkreech> yanko: The same play button?
<yanko> yea
<yanko> i tryed few pages
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<yanko> why cant they make a simple flash plugin
<yanko> like for windows?
<DaSkreech> yanko: That is the simple flashplugin like windows
<yanko> ohh
<yanko> lol
<yanko> in win you dont have to press play lol
<DaSkreech> flashplugin-nonfree :)
<_2> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<yanko> hey zoran?
<yanko> anyway
<snakeface> will someone please help me install these drivers?
<snakeface> it is killing me
<yanko> the flash thing does not work
<yanko> i ll just use win
<snakeface> it is an "install-sh" file.  also a "makefile.am" and "makefile.in".  it says there is no makefile.
<snakeface> what do i do?
<DaSkreech> yanko: What site?
<yanko> ?
<yanko> any flash site?
<DaSkreech> snakeface: you ran the install-sh ?
<snakeface> it wont run
<_2> snakeface read the README
<DaSkreech> yanko: the one you are looking at
<snakeface> the readme says nothing
<snakeface> it is just documentation
<yanko> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<yanko> you mena in flash?
<_2> DaSkreech i suggested to snakeface already both  bash install-sh   and  . install-sh
<preston> i am trying 8.10 live cd and am getting some screen blinking going on roughly every 5 to 10 seconds any ideas as to what this is?
<DaSkreech> yanko: yes
<yanko> http://www.htc.com/www/product/touchpro/gallery.html
<_2> snakeface any other INTERESTING names ?
<snakeface> "compile"
<yanko> whats the #ubuntu
<yanko> ok sorry
<_2> no.  in ALLCAPS
<DaSkreech> yanko: Just works for me
<preston> any ideas guys?
<yanko> ok
<genii> yanko: Incidentally if you are testing your flash install by trying for instance to see shockwave content on a site, linux flash does not support shockwave since it is activex dependant
<DaSkreech> preston: what video card?
<yanko> i am not it's flash content
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<yanko> who me?
<yanko> i use ubuntu
<bazhang> please dont crosspost.
<preston> 8600gt nvidia
<preston> daskreech i think i fixed it in system settings
<DaSkreech> ok
<preston> daskreech i killed randr autodetect changes and it stopped
<yanko> ok guys thankx i am going back to win
<DaSkreech> yanko: ok
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, phpmyadmin installed on kubuntu 8.10 but it says I need to set a secret blowfish pass, where do I do that?
<DaSkreech> !find blowfish
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-blowfish-perl, cl-blowfish, libcrypt-eksblowfish-perl
<Zeelot3k> hmm?
<loganWHD> anyone upgrade to 4.2 that was having sound and freezing issues before?
<loganWHD> curious if it fixed
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281884<-- zeelot3K
<DaSkreech> Sound still seems to suck
<loganWHD> ah
<loganWHD> well then i am staying at 8.04
<Ayabara> I get some dependency issues when upgrading to 4.2 beta 1. Ring a bell?
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: What are they?
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: kdepim: Depends: kjots (>= 4:4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 is installed
<DaSkreech> what happens if you just try apt-get install kjots ?
<MasterAkia> im having problems with trying to get my headset to work...
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: it fails and says trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/scalable/actions/edit-delete-page.svgz', which is also in package kmail
<MasterAkia> i went to terminal and type in alsamixer and it shows that realtek is up and i need it to be logitech i believe
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<szrhawaii> #windows-vista
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kjots_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<szrhawaii> #you
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: dependency problems prevent configuration of kjots, and a whole list of stuff depending on other stuff
<DaSkreech> try a -f install
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: first thing I tried, but that doesn't work either
<DaSkreech> What's the full error?
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: hm. -f install seems to work better now actually. maybe some of the previous steps loosened up something :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: yep, now it made it all the way. "we are eternally grateful"
<DaSkreech> You may kiss the ring
<Ayabara> hehe
<MasterAkia> can i get somehelp with my sound plz?
<DaSkreech> What's the problem?
<lolren_> hi, can anyone tell me if farcry work with wine?
<MasterAkia> well i can seem to get my headset working
<MasterAkia> sry went to grab a drink lol
<MasterAkia> basically i plug my headset in and i set everything to usb port
<MasterAkia> and my device is set to logitech
<MasterAkia> but in the alsamixer in the term its show realtek
<MasterAkia> and i can hear nehting at all, inless its the test buttons on the sound perfernces
<DaSkreech> lolren_: Check appsdb.winehq.org
<lolren_> 10x
<DaSkreech> THat comes through the headset?
<MasterAkia> jus the sound test do
<MasterAkia> and the lil clicks that you can play also
<MasterAkia> nothing from youtube vent teamspeak
<MasterAkia> basically everything
<DaSkreech> try #alsa ?
<MasterAkia> ??/
<MasterAkia> what is that]
<MasterAkia> so what looking at something, but what is #alsa? a channel?
<DaSkreech> Yes An IRC chanell sorry about that misunderstanding
<MasterAkia> its ok
<MasterAkia> thanks
<SoftVision> hi is there a file i can edit to change my kde4 color scheme? system settings is crashing after i applied the magnesium scheme and now i want to fix this.
<SoftVision> hello? anyone?
<DaSkreech> I think that's in Plasmarc
<SoftVision> No theres nothing there
<SoftVision> ???
<KillGuta> hello all
<KillGuta> anyone know why my screen is flickering? just installed kubuntu
<snakeface> i still need help with these drivers.  how to i apply the intel drivers?
<snakeface> intel video drivers
<DeadTreeHugger> just upgraded to kde 4.2 beta 1... a few things I noted...
<DeadTreeHugger> there seems to be a conflict if you enabled the PPA repo for amarok 2 beta...
<DeadTreeHugger> kopete in KDE 4.2 beta 1 doesn't have any MSN backend (whether the new or old), guess it missed the freeze
<aftertaf> dpkg -i --force-override
<DeadTreeHugger> not really big issues for me (I installed kmess to get around the MSN thingie) but just for others' info
<DeadTreeHugger> but man, oh, man, is kde 4.2 every PRETTY :D
<trav> anyone know anything about the icon glitches in Kubuntu 8.10 - Nvidia - Compiz Fusion?
<aftertaf> DeadTreeHugger: isnt it just :)
<DeadTreeHugger> things i can notice immediately:
<DeadTreeHugger> 1) the icon bar rendering artifacts has been solved...
<aftertaf> the taskbar :) looks finished
<aftertaf> it just looks so nice ....
<trav> kubuntu 8.10 is 4.1 right?
<aftertaf> coupla bugzz but nothiong impossible to get around
<aftertaf> trav: yep
<aftertaf> 4.1.3 as of latest
<aftertaf> or 4.2 beta 1 is cutting edge :)
<trav> so 4.2 looks better and solves the icon glitches?
<aftertaf> yep
<trav> sign me up
<DeadTreeHugger> 2) i'm running on intel X3100, n the DRI driver is pretty much borked until Intel fixes GEM issues but KDE 4.2 seems to hv been optimized such that i can actually run 3D fx smoothly at 80-100 fps. COOL!
<aftertaf> 4.1.3 fixed a lot of perf issues already. but 4.2 is so nice :)
<DeadTreeHugger> trav: I'm using Intel so I can't vouch for Nvidia
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> im 6800GT
<trav> also have another problem
<aftertaf> and happpppppppppppppy
<trav> I'm trying to connect to a windows pptp vpn...so I installed pptpd and KVnc...no luck
<trav> so then I tried that workaround where you use the gnome network manager
<DeadTreeHugger> 3) the new borders around task bar items make it much easier to read n count how many apps i hv running
<trav> no luck either
<trav> anyone know how to get it to work>?
<aftertaf> trav: never tried....... :(
<aftertaf> trav: what is NOT working? you get any error messages?
<trav> nothing specific
<aftertaf> :(
<trav> let me try again and I'll do a pastebin with the log
<aftertaf> k
<DeadTreeHugger> i had problems w pptp as well, both w gnome n kde's networkmanager client
<DeadTreeHugger> but i never got around to solving it 'cos i switched to ssh tunneling instead
<bobthemil> I seem to have done something problematic and now I have no "K menu" in my taskbar (Intrepid)
<trav> ahh
<bobthemil> Anyone know how to get it back?
<trav> bobthemil: add widgets
<aftertaf> bobthemil: xhich version?
<aftertaf> w
<bobthemil> aftertaf: intrepid
<bobthemil> trav: okay. Don't have it exactly as it was before, but I can get it
<trav> http://pastebin.com/m3098d6ed
<aftertaf> bobthemil: 4.1.2, .3, 4.2 beta? ....
<trav> that's what comes up when I try with kvpnc
<aftertaf> trav: i'd try playing around with windows vpn settings....
<aftertaf> i had issues back in old days with win to win vpn......
<trav> aftertaf: do you know if it works with kvpnc?
<aftertaf> no idea....*
<trav> the only solution I found on google was to use this gnome network manager but I had no luck
<bobthemil> aftertaf: you mean KDE version? 4.1 I believe, but I'm not sure
<bobthemil> what's the command to figure it out?
<aftertaf> bobthemil: er... :) look in help menu of konqueror...
<aftertaf> you'll have 4.1.x
<supert0nes> anyone else have trouble with kdebindings-kde4? problem with needing libkimono4.1-cil but its not installable
<aftertaf> supert0nes: you have all the repos available?
<supert0nes> i would think so
<supert0nes> this is for the experimental update
<supert0nes> that came out tonight
<supert0nes> 4.2 beta
<aftertaf> hmm. im on the neon packages....
<aftertaf> just updated and all went ok.
<supert0nes> i have neon also
<supert0nes> well i'm gonna go try to log into 4.2 beta
<metellius> Unpacking kdebase-workspace-data (from .../kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb) ...
<metellius> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-scriptengine-ruby-package.desktop', which is also in package libkorundum4-ruby1.8
<metellius> because of that, I'm telling it to remove the libkorundum4-ruby1.8 at the same time as well, but the stupid thing won't listen
<metellius> I was hoping it would actually remove the packages I request _before_ it starts complaining about file clashes
<metellius> ok, removed the package manually with dpkg, and here comes the next clash,
<metellius> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):        trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles', which is also in package kdesdk-scripts
<m__> someone should tell me please , whether i can change the defalut installation path of software packages
<aftertaf> metellius: install the package with sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite [full/path/tp/package).deb
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<metellius> i actually got it working by doing the same thing again.
<metellius> but, how safe is the force-overwrite?
<metellius> does it not mess up the packages?
<aftertaf> its safe in the way ive never killed anything yet......
<aftertaf> clashes with apckages maintaining the same files.... so theroy is u dont lose anything ;)
<aftertaf> theory
<metellius> yes, but how does apt react when I try to remove one package?
<ugumtu> why are ops in #ubuntu such asses
<metellius> i think you want #rhetorical-questions
<ooglebutte> ugumtu: you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ugumtu> i was banned
<ugumtu> they raped and molested me like a 5 year old boy
<ooglebutte> don't winge here then
<ugumtu> they stripped me naked of my manhood and went anal on me
<aftertaf> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<ugumtu> not you too
<ugumtu> noo
<aftertaf> ugumtu: bye
<aftertaf> thx jussi01
<tomas00> hello!!
<aftertaf> hi
<m__> My question is unanswered . i want a custom directory to install a package . would it be possible?
<aftertaf> not to installa package no
<aftertaf> from tarball, yes
<m__> ok , thanks
<zeltak> hi
<aftertaf> packages are done also to standardise that type of thing ;)
<ooglebutte> only if you recompile
<ooglebutte> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zeltak> installed kde 4.2 from the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<shaja> erlang
<zeltak> and all hell broke loose :
<zeltak> can anyone help a bit?
<aftertaf> zeltak: and? what you think?
<aftertaf> what went wrong?
<zeltak> mm first of all during the upgrade i got loads of errors
<BlueEagle> zeltak: Which is expected when running experimental packages.
<zeltak> especially about oxygen iconset and kde tools which cant be unpacked
<aftertaf> like? already exists in other package?
<zeltak> yeah not cpmplaininmg
<zeltak> just need help :)
<aftertaf> :)
<zeltak> i think so
<zeltak> hold on ill paste the extact test
<aftertaf> i get the impression the neon packages are less explosive :)
<aftertaf> brb, testing new updates :)
<zeltak> http://pastebin.ca/1275691
<zeltak> thats one probelm
<ubuntu_> hi all, i want to quest about mp3 player codec on ibex
<aftertaf> zeltak: ok. I have a 'fix' for those problems....
<zeltak> sweet thx
<aftertaf> zeltak: open konsole, and type this :
<ubuntu_> ok...
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<aftertaf> zeltak: do for each package in the list, then run sudo apt-get -f install
<ooglebutte> !mp3 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zeltak> k sweet
<aftertaf> you should get further
<zeltak> im on it.
<aftertaf> k
<aftertaf> try that, ill be back after a short break from our sponsors :)
<zeltak> :) thx
<Colonel_Panic> hey anybody around here?
<ubuntu_> thanks all brother
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a problem deleting entries in my KDE Menu
<Colonel_Panic> Particularly, entries related to Wine programs
<Colonel_Panic> or, programs in the Wine mwnu
<Colonel_Panic> *menu*
<ooglebutte> I never use wine but have heard the .desktop files for the menu entries are in .wine - maybe
<aftertaf> back
<aftertaf> so zeltak any better ? ? ?
<zeltak> yep
<aftertaf> :))
<zeltak> seems to work now
<zeltak> thx alot
<zeltak> i will play a bit with the new kde (which looks awesome) anmd report back
<aftertaf> experimental packages can work well, but be a pain to install....
<zeltak> yup, expected that much
<aftertaf> remember that --force-overwrite parameter....
<aftertaf> served me well since hoary :)
<zeltak> i will now
<zeltak> :)
<Colonel_Panic> ooglebutte: what, you mean the Wine registry files?
<zeltak> k ill report back later and report any bugs i find
<zeltak> thx again
<aftertaf> ;)
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I need to reboot?
<Colonel_Panic> will that change anything?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a file I can edit to edit the menu directly?
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: like I said I've never used wine - just heard that .wine is where most of it's configs are - if they're not there look in .config
<Colonel_Panic> does anybody know where the KDE menu information is stored?
<Colonel_Panic> isn't there a config file I can edit?
<aftertaf> ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<aftertaf> but i cant see anything useful for u in there
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: have you removed the apps? - tried   sudo update-menus?
<aftertaf> ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/    My wine stuff is there !
<Colonel_Panic> I've removed the ones I want to delete from the menu, yes
<Colonel_Panic> sudo update-menus?
<Colonel_Panic> lemme try that
<aftertaf> or kbuildsycoca
<aftertaf> omg its snowing again !!!
<aftertaf> ok. got to go for today... work !
<zeltak> enjoy :)
<aftertaf> butyeah !
<aftertaf> :(
<Colonel_Panic> I deleted them from that ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/ directory, and they disappeared from the menu
<Colonel_Panic> good looking out
<Colonel_Panic> thanks folks
<aftertaf> :)
<Colonel_Panic> now I'm off to bed
<aftertaf> ok cyall
<Colonel_Panic> 'preciate it
<Colonel_Panic> night
<omsoleh> if i want to customize just the appearance ubuntu 6.10, what should by me doing?
<ooglebutte> omsoleh: do you know that 6.10 has run out of support - no more security updates etc...?
<omsoleh> ouw, im sorry . i new about linux. im a newbie.
<ooglebutte> omsoleh: kde-look will give some clues
<ooglebutte> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<omsoleh> thanks about u're info
<ooglebutte> np
<ooglebutte> you can still ask about stuff tho omsoleh
<testi_> I have KDE4 installed, but I want to configure the appearance of qt3 apps. KDE3 control center is not available.
<_2> 6.6 still supported though
<_2> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<omsoleh> all brother thanks a lot
<omsoleh> thanks all. in this channel i get more knowledge about kubuntu n ubuntu
<_2> warning  /usr/share/applications/mb-applet-system-monitor.desktop    should i delete it ?
<_2> desktop file /usr/share/applications/mb-applet-system-monitor.desktop has Type=PanelApp instead of "Application" or "Service"
<_2> Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/mb-applet-system-monitor.desktop
<Apple_Cat> Hi, could someone help me get the internal wireless working on a Eee PC ?
<Apple_Cat> I just tried installing mad wifi but make didn't finish
<ooglebutte> there is a chat channel for the eee - buggers me if I can find atm'
<_2> Apple_Cat what error ?
<omsoleh> where's a place or directory if we download a codec,?
<Tm_T> what codec?
<omsoleh> mp3 codec
<Tm_T> !mp3 | omsoleh
<ubottu> omsoleh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omsoleh> ok
<ooglebutte> ]a codec will prob be in /usr/lib
<ooglebutte> omsoleh: what's not happn'n?
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/21680
<omsoleh> im using live cd ibex now, and i just now downloaded that codec, and i will install this ibex on my comp
<omsoleh> but in my home not yet connected a internet connection
<omsoleh> so i will download  codec and copy that in my desktop
<_2> sorry,   wrong number.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/21685
<ooglebutte> omsoleh: if you d/load to the live cd then instal you'll need to redownload the codec then
<_2> is that just information, or is it considered an error ?
<ooglebutte> _2: that'll be an error
<omsoleh> if we copy-paste that codec on my pc. what will working?
<ooglebutte> omsoleh: there will be several files - you can d/load the package and copy it to usb then install to your comp with   sudo dpkg -i "package name"
<ooglebutte> _2: tried following the steps listed there?
<_2> ooglebutte steps ?   i don't need to "fix" it,  just asking if that clasified as an error or not
<_2> it doesn't say there was an error installing the kernel, just gives that information...
<ooglebutte> _2: looks like you were trying to install grub and there wasn't a folder for it
<_2> ooglebutte just a kernel update.   apt did it.
<Apple_Cat> Could someone help me get the inbuilt wireless working on a Eee PC? The card is a AR242x 802.11abg PCI
<ooglebutte> _2: a kernel update needs to add to the boot menu normally so it would look for the folder - how do you choose diff kernels?
<_2> Apple_Cat what error did make fail with ?
<Apple_Cat> I tried installing mad wifi but I got these errors while running make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80245/
<_2> ooglebutte i don't use grub.
<ooglebutte> that'll be why that shows - I'd ignore it then
<_2> ouch.
<ooglebutte> there is #eeepc for folks that know about the h/ware
<srizz> i need help my windows keep going black when more then one is open
<Apple_Cat> Thanks for that ooglebutte
<ooglebutte> _2: ubuntu does some extra work on the kernels so including a link to grub might be one of the additions they do
<srizz> i know its a result of something in the advanced desktop pref. just not what the prob is
<ooglebutte> Apple_Cat: np
<faileas> ooglebutte: wasn't there a eee specific repo?
<srizz> anyone?
<ooglebutte> faileas: it took me eight goes to find #eeepc - I know nothing about it...
<_2> Apple_Cat i can't do anything with that error sorry.   hope someone else does get you moving in the right dirrection though.
<ooglebutte>  #eeepc are helping him atm
<ooglebutte> srizz: something about unfocused windows maybe?
<faileas> ooglebutte: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/ i don't have a eee so i can't comment on how good or bad the packages are
<_2> !eee | faileas also
<ubottu> faileas also: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<_2> that what you were thinking of ?
<faileas> >_>
<ooglebutte> faileas: the recommended method is for the custom kernel to get his wireless working apparently
<faileas> not really, i linked what i was thinking of ;)
<ooglebutte> <Tekno> install kernel from www.array.org
<faileas> oh
<faileas> my bad >_:
<ooglebutte> further info - <Tekno> http://www.array.org/ubuntu/setup-intrepid.html
<ooglebutte> * onx endorses the array.org kernel
<piquadrat> Hi. Kopete in kubuntu's KDE 4.2 Beta1 builds has the same dependancy problem as in kde-neon: it depends on libmsn, which is not packaged by ubuntu. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/project-neon/+bug/301333
<_2> !eee > Apple_Cat
<ubottu> Apple_Cat, please see my private message
<Tm_T> piquadrat: oh, nooo
<_2> well i linked him that because there are several links on that page that he might want to look at some time
<piquadrat> Tm_T: was there some irony in there? :)
<Tm_T> piquadrat: no, but, hey, why not (;)
<Apple_Cat> Thanks _2  ^^ that was just what I was after
<piquadrat> It's just that my friends on MSN start to send me mails why I'm never online and if I'm dead already. On the other hand, it shows just how much KDE 4.2 rocks, me valueing it higher than contact with my friends on MSN :D
<faileas> ;p
<ooglebutte> hehe
<_2> Apple_Cat welcome,  and sorry i couldn't do anything with the particular error,  but glad the page is a plus
<ooglebutte> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<Tm_T> ooglebutte: bah, it's not the same, son
<ooglebutte> could have been an alternative...
<Tm_T> ooglebutte: but it's not, if you're looking for multiprotocol client (:)
<piquadrat> There's no such thing as an alternative to Kopete :)
<Tm_T> piquadrat: exactly
<Tm_T> except, newer Kopete ;--P
<ooglebutte> I sit corrected :)
 * _2 looked at kopete one time...
<Tm_T> _2: and still staring it?
<_2> no.
<_2> but i don't IM so it just looked like bloat to me
<Tm_T> heh
<noaXess> xorg.conf, if i use nv driver, my system font has correct size.. if i use nvidia driver, size 8 for systemfont looks like siez 11 or 12...
<noaXess> any idea why?
<Tm_T> noaXess: hmmmm, dpi, you are used to have forced 96 dpi, right?
<Tm_T> as perhaps nVidia driver can get info to calculate correct dpi for you
<noaXess> Tm_T: now it's disabled..
<Tm_T> noaXess: what is disabled?
<noaXess> Force  fonts DPI in apperance..
<Tm_T> noaXess: yes, but it might be that something in lower level does it already
<remoteCTR1> how do i turn on the upgrade from hardy to intrepid in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tm_T> remoteCTR1: ^
<remoteCTR1> there we go, thanks!
<ubuntu_> I need A help
<Jesse___> hello.
<noaXess> Tm_T: and now? enable force 96 dpi?
<jussi01> !ask | Jesse___
<ubottu> Jesse___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jesse___> I ordered 4 kubuntu CDs
<Tm_T> noaXess: nvidia drivers in use atm?
<Jesse___> but I got Ubuntu Desktop Server CDs instead of it
<Tm_T> noaXess: sure, try with and without forcing
<remoteCTR1> Tm_T: well that is exactly my problem: i know where to change from LTS to normal releases in gnome but i dunno how to do that in kde?
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok... what you mean with nvidia in use atm?
<noaXess> at the moment :) ok
<noaXess> yes nvidia driver
<Tm_T> remoteCTR1: does kubuntu.org has information?
<Tm_T> noaXess: then try if that the difference (:)
<Tm_T> noaXess: the dpi that is
<Tm_T> OutoLumo: kvarkkikarkki
<noaXess> ok.. need restart X
<Tm_T> noaXess: relogin, indeed
<ooglebutte> Jesse___: all you can do is make a new order and include a note saying what happened
<remoteCTR1> Tm_T: dont seem so, at least i dindt find it ona quicksearch
<Jesse___> Ok....now, what shall I do with the Server Edition CDs??
<Jesse___> (which I got instead of Kubuntu)
<remoteCTR1> ah i found it
<remoteCTR1> its in the adept manager
<Jesse___> Can they be used as Desktop Edition nes??
<Tm_T> sure
<ooglebutte> Jesse___: you can d/load xorg and a desktop environment and the apps you want to make a light distro yourself
<Jesse___> Can I have the Linux Mint menu in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> Jesse___: which one is that?
<jussi01> Jesse___: sorry I had to run before
<lukas__> hojjj
<lukas__> hello
<jussi01> hi lukas__
<lukas__> i need matlab/simulink for kubuntu 8.10
<lukas__> Octave is matlab command line only
<jussi01> lukas__: can you elaborate what you are after? Im still not sure what you are talking about
<lukas__> potrebuju program kterej jede jen ve windows a to matlab r2007b a shanim nejakou jeho alternativu pod linux nasel sem jen GNU Octave coz je jen command line ale ja potrebuju i Simulink
<Tm_T> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<lukas__> ok
<lukas__> !Cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntu-dron> hello
<ubuntu-dron> has anyone packaged 180.06 nvidia beta driver?
<ooglebutte> tried at getdeb?
<ubuntu-dron> no luck
<ooglebutte> says it all I expect...
<ooglebutte> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<janorcutt> why would ne1 package a beta driver?
<ooglebutte> optimism?
<ubuntu-dron> because of promised solving of artefact problems
<ubuntu-dron> aha, for certain extent
<janorcutt> yeah, best off downloading the installer from nvidia
<ooglebutte>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto   tells how
<ubuntu-dron> thanx a lot
<ubuntu-dron> will I need to reinstall the driver each time the kerniel is updated?
<janorcutt> probably unless canonicals updated the repos by then
<ubuntu-dron> that's what I meant
<ooglebutte> /etc/modules is for loading modules at boot
<janorcutt> but the module has to be compiled against the current kernel version
<ooglebutte> that does make it hard then...
<janorcutt> yeah but worth it if youve got one of the latest cards!!!
<ubuntu-dron> I got the point :)
<ooglebutte> you don't "have" to have the latest kernel
<ubuntu-dron> I'd rather need to get rid of artefacts in KDE 4
<ubuntu-dron> that's the main point for me
<jussi01> Ok, lets get back to support, not why you need the latest driver arguments..
<janorcutt> i thought i was supporting another user!!!
<ooglebutte> but it is kubuntu support here not nvidia I suppose
<ubuntu-dron> thanx for help ;)
<ooglebutte> np :)
<janorcutt> having an nvida card myself, i can support other ubuntu users...
<ooglebutte> I'm with you there janorcutt
<janorcutt> brb coffee calling
<tompson> hi
<tompson> i just did an update to 4.2b1
<janorcutt> yes
<Heinz> so see you next...
<ubuntu-dron> 2 everyone suffering from artifacts on nvidia cards in KDE 4. The latest beta actually solves the problem
<zetheroo> what is the equivalent of Update manager for Kubuntu?
<lcw> what is konversation?
<lcw> it is the first time, i use this tool
<ooglebutte> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<ooglebutte> lcw: it is a chat client
<lcw> lol, what is the advantage of this tool?
<ooglebutte> it is built to work with kde is it's main advantage for kubuntu users
<ooglebutte> *its'
<JavaJim> Hi
<JavaJim> Anyone else having problems with kopete on 4.2b1?
<Lindows> anyone know how to configure konverstaion to go through a proxy?
<ooglebutte> JavaJim: someone mentioned that earlier
<JavaJim> Damn... :)
<mschiff> Did someone already report the packaging bug in the kde 4.2beta1 packages where /usr/share/icons/oxygen/scalable/actions/edit-delete-page.svgz is in both packages: kjots and kmail?
<Lindows> brb
<lukas__> !ham
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ham
<JavaJim> ooglebutte: Was there a solution?
<lukas__> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<lukas__> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<lukas__> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ooglebutte> JavaJim: I didn't see one but wasn't paying that much attention...
<JavaJim> ooglebutte: OK
<ooglebutte> !messagethebot | lukas
<ubottu> lukas: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Apple_Cat> Hi, I had to modprobe a module to get my wireless working, will that module be activated from now onward or do I have to add it to a config file?
<ooglebutte> Apple_Cat: you can add that module to /etc/modules to get it used at boot
<ooglebutte> kdesu kate /etc/modules   in konsole
<JavaJim> I have kopete segfaulting on me with lots of "undefined symbol" errors in different plugins (icq, jabber). If someone know a solution, please let me know.
<ooglebutte> JavaJim: is a bug listed for that maybe?
<ooglebutte> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Apple_Cat> Thanks again ooglebutte : )
<zetheroo> ﻿what is the equivalent of Update manager for Kubuntu?
<ooglebutte> np :)
<janorcutt> adept updater
<JavaJim> ooglebutte: The release notes say I shouldn't fill bugs against 4.2b1, so I did not check... Will do now!
<ooglebutte> pays to look
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<janorcutt> aiii
 * jussi01 waves at ActionParsnip1
 * ActionParsnip1 waves back to jussi01
<ActionParsnip1> does anyone here run compiz + kde 4.1?
<ActionParsnip1> I cant resize app windows
<unix> why is kubuntu not recognizing the mic or the record device?
<ouglebutte> ActionParsnip1: there's no min max close buttons?
<ActionParsnip1> unix: is your sound configured correctly? so the correct device for input is used
<ActionParsnip1> ouglebutte: oh i have those, just when i try to resize, the app window doesnt change size
<ouglebutte> k
<unix> yes....when i see mixer i can niether see mic nor stereo mix....
<ActionParsnip1> i can restore and maximise
<ActionParsnip1> unix: i'd check sound settings in systemsettings
<ouglebutte> ActionParsnip1: #compiz-fusion might be able to help if noone here can
<ActionParsnip1> yeah was gonna head over, but was wondering if its a kde 4.1 feature ;)
<unix> its showing HDA intel under capture
<ouglebutte> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip1> unix: is there another option ?
<ActionParsnip1> unix: maybe you havent unmuted the mic? maybe the mic volume is low
<ActionParsnip1> unix: have you cranked up mic gain
<ThinkMinus> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | ThinkMinus
<ubottu> ThinkMinus: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ThinkMinus> A friend of mine recently switched to Kubuntu from ubuntu
<ThinkMinus> and neither he nor I are linux experts :(
<ThinkMinus> When he was on ubuntu his internet worked fine
<ThinkMinus>  but inside Kubuntu his internet connection is not working
<ThinkMinus> He is using an ADSL 2+ broadband connection
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: can you ping www.bmezine.com
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: can you ping your routers ip?
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip1: I dont have access to my friend's PC now
<ThinkMinus> I am at my home now
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: well note what I suggested and test
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: if you can ping the ip but not the name then dns is failing
<ThinkMinus> When he was on ubuntu he used the pppoeconf command to setup his internet connection
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: if you can't ping the router, you have an issue with the config of the interface
<ThinkMinus> I will try as you suggested ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: he may have to rerun it. im not sure where settings for that are stored but kde may store it differently to gnome
<ouglebutte> that sight could scare some folk
<ouglebutte> site  even
<ActionParsnip1> ouglebutte: tattoos and piercings are not scary
<ouglebutte> hehe
<ThinkMinus> But if I ever need to set IP address, DNS information etc. where should I find some "network config" sort of program
<skarn> when i try to install KDE 4.2 beta1
<ActionParsnip1> ouglebutte: its just an ip i use to test dns fails
<skarn> i have issues with the package kjots
<ActionParsnip1> skarn: what if you install it seperately?
<ouglebutte> ActionParsnip1: please excuse my humor :)
<unix> any software to record sound using mic?
<skarn> apt-get tells me it tries to overwrite a ile that belongs to kmail
<ActionParsnip1> ouglebutte: np man. its been a slow day for me
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip1 : Is there any possibility of using NDISwrapper with non wireless router?
<ActionParsnip1> ThinkMinus: i believe so, yes. makes sense, try it
<skarn> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/scalable/actions/edit-delete-page.svgz', which is also in package kmail
<skarn> is the error i get frm dpkg
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip1 : Oh... ty I will report back results in one hour or so :)
<ActionParsnip1> skarn: you could force it but its risky
<ActionParsnip1> skarn: do you use kmail?
<skarn> i do
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<skarn> else i would have given up installing dkepim
<janorcutt> unix: ardour is good if youve got jack
<ActionParsnip1> skarn: i'd try using some kind of force
<skarn> ActionParsnip1: i'm not afraid of forcing, as the only thing that seems to be oberwritten is an icon
<ActionParsnip1> skarn: then id go for it, you ca always remove and reinstall kmail if it goes wonky
<ouglebutte> dpkg -i --force-overwrite   I think it is
<skarn> ouglebutte: ok, i'm trying
<ouglebutte> luck :)
<unix> what is ALSA.....can i use it for my intel motherboard?
<ooglebutte> unix: alsa is a sound daemon iirc and yes you should be able to
<ooglebutte> advanced linux sound system it stands for
<janorcutt> alsa should be active in the kernel
<ooglebutte> alsamixer   in konsole to be able to turn things up
<janorcutt> good thing is if alsa is running kmix will pick it up automatically
<skarn> i'm now getting a similar error with pkg-kde-tools
<skarn> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles', which is also in package kdesdk-scripts
<unix> does it give me access to my mic?
<janorcutt> yes
<janorcutt> is the short answer
<skarn> i will force this too as i don't think it will mess with something i will use
<ooglebutte> it should if you have the module set up
<ooglebutte> unix: ^
<unix> yes i get the alsa mixer in console
<skarn> other errors with kde-icons-oxygen and kde-icons-mono, icons again, will overwrite
<unix> but i dont know how to increae mic volume
<janorcutt> unmute the mic and use the slider
<unix> but its showing 3-4 mics
<skarn> finally did it
<janorcutt> try good old trial and error
<unix> ok....but how to check the mic
<skarn> i will now restart kde
<unix> how to install virualbox additional tools for xp?
<ActionParsnip1> unix: boot the xp vm
<unix> ok....1 sex
<ActionParsnip1> unix: once its up in the top bar click across them and read down, one will say "install guest additions"
<ActionParsnip1> unix: then say yes to what it asks
<unix> i did
<unix> but it says it cant find the vbadditions.iso
<Apple_Cat> For programs that aren't in the repositories or aren't available as .debs, is it recommended to turn the source into a deb?
<Apple_Cat> (before installing)
<ActionParsnip1> unix: then just download that file yourself and mount it in the OS
<ActionParsnip1> unix: it will act like you put a driver cd in the xp machine
<unix> where can i download it?
<bentob0x> quick question: what does the qt4 updates from this morning fix?
<ActionParsnip1> unix: just websearch the filename, it will pop up someplace for you to download
<unix> ok...1 sec
<ActionParsnip1> unix: have it mounted at boot and boot from hard drive first so its ignored, when you open up my computer in the vm you will be able to install its goodness
<unix> ok
<unix> thanks action parsip
<ActionParsnip1> unix: np man
<bentob0x> appart from kopete, is there any other major issues with 4.2beta 1?
<bentob0x> and even that, maybe there is a small patch for kopete yet?
<ActionParsnip1> bentob0x: i dont use either
<mefisto__> are there any text editors in official repos geared for web/html work? what I'd like especially is code completion and end tag completion
<Pici> !html | mefisto__
<ubottu> mefisto__: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Pici> I'm sure at least one of those has end-tag completion, not sure about regular code completion stuff though.
<sixty8k> mefisto__: of those, Quanta+ does pretty much what you want and much more.
<mefisto__> thanks Pici
<sixty8k> But there is no KDE4 version yet..
<mefisto__> sixty8k: there is a quanta-kde4 package
<Mamarok> hm, there are dependency problems in the 4.2 beta:
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs5_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libakonadi-kabc.so.4', which is also in package akonadi-kde
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: you could force it but its risky
<rodrigo> oi
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip1: tried to force, no result
<rodrigo> alguem por ai ?
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: try deleting the deb at fault then using apt-get with force
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip1: doesn't work, as I said before, it gives me a list of like 30 other dependencies and stops
<Mamarok> oh, you mean, deleting kdepimlibs5?
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: you could uninstall the lib, yes
<ActionParsnip1> then the install will be ok
<janorcutt> english rodrigo
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: if its still no good, you can reinstall it
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok:  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs5_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.de
<JontheEchidna> then sudo apt-get install -f
<JontheEchidna> Thanks for the report
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: works now, at least it continues
<Mamarok> hm, I talked a bit fast, same problem again, this time with kalzium
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kalgebra_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.2.0', which is also in package kalzium
<JontheEchidna> trying to overwrite a package which is in the same package o.O
 * Mamarok forces overwriting
<JontheEchidna> *file which is in the same package
 * JontheEchidna doesn't get that
<Mamarok> well, if I'll have that every 3 packages, I will never get around before Jaunty :-/
<JontheEchidna> there shouldn't be too many like that. We did so a bit of testing :P
<JontheEchidna> so -> do
<Mamarok> hm, seems to run smoother now
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: thx :)
<Mamarok> Oo, three other ones:
 * JontheEchidna prepares a fix for kdepimlibs for the ppa
<Mamarok> kde-icons-oxygen_4, kdesdk-dev_4, kdebase-workspace-data_4
<Mamarok> same problem, can't overwrite files
<JontheEchidna> in what packages are each of them trying to overwrite files in?
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: bet you are loving bettering kde :)
<mefisto__> quanta is going to make my life a little easier. thanks sixty8k
<Joseph_K> How do I enable an Intel 3945 ABG wireless device?
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : Hello, This is thinkminus...We had a chat about half an hour ago
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip1: I love KDE, that does the trick :)
<sam38> I am trying to make internet up and running at my friend's house
 * Mamarok was a very early adopter of KDE 4
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: sup
<sam38> I tried ifconfig and the out put is : nk encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:af:7e:46
<sam38>           inet6 addr: fe80::21a:4dff:feaf:7e46/64 Scope:Link
<sam38>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sam38>           RX packets:101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sam38>           TX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sam38>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<sam38>           RX bytes:6580 (6.5 KB)  TX bytes:6068 (6.0 KB)
<sam38>           Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8000
<sam38> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<sam38>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<sam38>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<sam38>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<sam38>           RX packets:228 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sam38>           TX packets:228 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: i love kde too, its all ive used and it works so i'm sticking with it
<sam38>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<sam38>           RX bytes:16872 (16.8 KB)  TX bytes:16872 (16.8 KB)
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: please dont flood. use pastebin
<sam38> ok
<sam38> OOOPS I forgot SORRY
<ActionParsnip1> its completly unreadable and scrolls everyones client, imagine if 5 peopl did the same
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: I reloaded the packages, then apt-get install -f, runs for now, but there are 200+, I'll report back
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | sam38
<ubottu> sam38: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: KDe 4.2 Beat 1 ?
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/80318/
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: better, ok wassup?
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: beta 1, yes
<sam38> Actionparsnip1 :The internet is not running....If I try pinging www.google.com OR router OR some IP address I get "network is unreachable"
<sam38> I had manually entered my IP address, DNS, mask etc.
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: ok are you connecting wired or wireless?
<sam38> wired
<sam38> ADSL 2+ router
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: ok so if you use static ip does it work?
<sam38> Nope
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: is the cable between the systemsplugged in fully and is the activity light on when it clicks in
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : internet is working under XP and with same connection IP settings.
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 ": Although Activity LED is not flashing in Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: can i have a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces please
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80324/
<Mamarok> another series of overwriting problems
<sam38> ActionParsnip1: ok...just a minute please
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: kde-icons oxygen trying to overwrite koffice is known. Somebody'll have to update the koffice package and put it in the k-e ppa I guess
<JontheEchidna> gonna have to talk to Riddell about the pkg-kde-tools one, since he knows that better than I
<JontheEchidna> kjots is very solvable though
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately kdepim takes like 2 hours to build on the build servers, lol
<Mamarok> np, I can wait :)
 * Mamarok is at home with sort of flu and has plenty of time
<DaSkreech> \o/
 * DaSkreech hugs Mamarok
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: thx :)
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : Here are contents of /etc/network/interfaces  :    http://paste.ubuntu.com/80328/
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: is theis a usb modem type afair?
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : Nope...It is connected to ethernet port
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Found a few bugs in 4.2 already
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: ok well eth0 is set to static ip at the moment
<sam38> yes
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: but with no configuration for ip addresses
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : No...I set it's IP address
<ActionParsnip1> with some gui app?
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : yes...
<sam38> GUI app That came with Kubunutu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: try adding lines like these to your interfaces file for eth0:
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f44c9f6c4
<umarzuki> hi all
<umarzuki> i got problem hearing sound
<umarzuki> already tried alternating between alsa and oss
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | umarzuki
<ubottu> umarzuki: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<umarzuki> even konqueror doesn't seem to work
<jaaroo> hi there. I've upgraded to intrepid and in Konsole the choice of fonts is really very narrow. Why is that I can't choose Bitstream Vera Sans Mono though it is installed on my machine?
<umarzuki> i'm using 8.0.4
<sam38> ActionParsnip1 : Where will I find interfaces file for eth0?
<sam38> I must mention that I am a linux newbie
<umarzuki> sam38, what do you want to do with that?
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: look at your interfaces file, you have a line that says iface eth0 inet manual
<lokai> hey is there a way to make a PDF take up less disk space? I'm not talking about compressing with gzip or the like
<umarzuki> sam38: /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: if under that you add lines like the ones in the pastebin I gave, you can set the ip there
<jaaroo> sam38: in ol' good days it was in /etc/network/interface though i suppose this is not compatible with knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: you'll need to use: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces to edit it
<ActionParsnip1> sam38: just change the adressing to match your own subnet (if its different)
<umarzuki> jaaroo: any idea why konqurer doesn't work as internet browser but i can use kopete?
<umarzuki> anyone?
<jaaroo> umarzuki: anything
<sam388> ActionParsnip1 : Hi I am back...I am sam38...
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: do you have any firewall rules configured?
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: hi
<sam388> I would just like to ask where is inerface file for eth0 located
<umarzuki> ActionParsnip1: no, just installed with wubi
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: oh then ive noo idea. if you restart networking does it work?
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: i already told you.
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: where eth0 is defined, add the lines from mine to specify the ip address
<sam388> ok
<umarzuki> ActionParsnip1: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: once its all added, save and exit then run what umarzuki sayd
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: ty man
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: yes thats the command to restart networking
<sam388> ok
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: you'll need sudo
<umarzuki> did that but it's weird that konqueror is still like that
<umarzuki> never had this problem before
<ActionParsnip1> umarzuki: i dont use koonqueror so i cant clarify it
<umarzuki> i just downloaded codecs for kafeine just now
<umarzuki> ok, i'll try firefox
<sam388> ActionParsnip1 : Can you please upload the contents of the file (you told) : http://pastebin.com/f44c9f6c4 to some other paste bin ...I cannot access pastebin.com server now from my country
<ActionParsnip1> yeah its down
<ActionParsnip1> gimme a sec
<sam388> ok
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80335/
<ActionParsnip1> sam388: ignore the last 2 lines, putty has weird controls
<chris__> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<chris__> thank you
<chris__> am clad to be here
<Kemco> i like to know how to install pool games in by linux laptop, can anyone help me please??
<ActionParsnip1> Kemco:  sudo apt-get install foobillard
<Kemco> thanks
<Kemco> let me try
<Kemco> Actionparsnip1: am downloading now, i love linux men, am still newbies that is why am asking
<DaSkreech> Welcome!!
<DaSkreech> Glad to have you
<ActionParsnip1> Kemco: you'll learn
<ActionParsnip1> Kemco: in that package i think theirs also a monkyball madness equiv using the same engine
<Kemco> how do i get that too
<Kemco> ?
<DaSkreech> oooooooooooooooooooh Monkey ball!!!
<Kemco> daskreech : is it pool game too or another game
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: running 4.2 beta now
<JontheEchidna> whee~!
<Mamarok> Konsole loads with zero tabs
<Mamarok> one has to add a tab to be able to use
<DaSkreech> http://www.sega.com/smba/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it did that for the first start and then crashed
<DaSkreech> Kemco: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> when I tried to close it
<JontheEchidna> but after that everything was ok
<DaSkreech> Kemco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Monkey_Ball
<Mamarok> shiny, my pixel errors in the system tray ar gone
<Kemco> Daskreech thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip1> Kemco: its both games I believe
<JontheEchidna> They also have a multirow task manager too
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Is Quicksand going to be packaged?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: isn't it already?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Didn't check
<JontheEchidna> alt f2 -> configuration wrench -> user interface tab
<JontheEchidna> task oriented = quicksand
<DaSkreech> Droooooool
<Mamarok> and Akonadi keeps crashing, will have to install the debug packages to get a backtrace
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Do you know if I can type someone's name and get the option to IM them?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Hmm The externders eem a bit funky
<JontheEchidna> yeah, needs polishing
<DaSkreech> I dragged off a progress bar and it stuck to the dashboard
<DaSkreech> now if I do anything to it Plasma crashes
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<DaSkreech> I did the same with a user logging in and it stuck to the dashboard but I couldn't interact with it
<DaSkreech> I got rid of it after a while
<DaSkreech> I have an issue with Present windows but I guess that's easily bugged
<DaSkreech> The coverswitch is a bit more difficult
<DaSkreech> it randomly disappears though it's still working
<khaotik> i am having trouble getting my widgets to stay where i would like them on my panel. could anyone help me with this?
<Kemco> how can i install driving simulator (car) in linux
<Kemco> can anyone help new am new with linux
<Kemco> am using ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Kemco: Try Vdrift
<DaSkreech> !info vdrift
<ubottu> Package vdrift does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> hmm
<Kemco> so how do i get it vdrift installed
<DaSkreech> I thought it was in the repos Apparently I was wrong
<khaotik> could anyone help me with getting my panel fixed? everytime i try to place my widgets in a certain place and lock them to panel, whenever i reboot they get scattered all over the place and i dont evven have a window switcher
<DaSkreech> Kemco: Try torcs
<DaSkreech> khaotik: set everything the way you want then in konsole type kquitapp plasma ; plasma
<DaSkreech> That should force a writeout of the config
<khaotik> thats the problem. my clock it wont let me set all the way to right anymore. everytime i put it there it just centers it up. i think i have tried everything i know.
<khaotik> it wont let me place them where i want them at all
<xp-killer> i conected my pc to my flat screen how do i put my pc to 16:9?
<DaSkreech> khaotik: Do you have the panel in center mode?
<khaotik> no i have tried it in all three. whenever i click on the clock to move it has a shaded area of where i can move it and it just puts it in the center
<DaSkreech> khaotik: I have it alll the way over <----------- there now
<DaSkreech> khaotik: Course I'm in KDE 4.2 so ....
<xp-killer> i conected my pc to my flat screen tv how do i put my pc to 16:9 to play it on full screen on my tv?
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Change the resolution ?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: where?i dont see no option for 16:9 i only see for screen size
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: unless i have to restart the pc so it can detect the screen size cause i just buy the cable n plug it in like that
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Linux is strange with stuff like that
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: im going to restart
<donavan> anyone want to give me a giant silver spoon (or smack on the head) on how to setup dual head video on ati with different screen resolutions?
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<donavan> I'm on intrepid
<xp-killer> Daisuke_Ido: ok now is full screen i just had to restart it cause it was set for a none 16:9 screen so it detected in on a 16:9 so it fix it self
<DaSkreech> !find stdio.h
<ubottu> File stdio.h found in avr-libc, clanlib-doc, cmix, codeblocks-dev, dietlibc-dev (and 53 others)
<cracksmoke> hey thinking of using kubuntu
<cracksmoke> what u girls think?
<cracksmoke> hi girls
<sigma20> do i have to update my base installation before installing the 4.2 beta?
<sigma20> and are there no 4.2 plasmoids available at all?
<reijimaigo> ei
<zauwn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JontheEchidna> sigma20: there are lots of  plasmoids for KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> it's just a few like the quickaccess plasmoid that haven't been ported yet
<reijimaigo> why my display is blinking in every 5 second???
<reijimaigo> i use kde
<reijimaigo> wen i using kde
<sigma20> rats thats the one i need the most!
<reijimaigo> T_T
<reijimaigo> ako pa ngayun ung daga
<ephoenix> hey everyone
<DaSkreech> sigma20: Huh? What do you mean there are no 4.2 plasmlids?
<mahdi> hi
<DaSkreech> reijimaigo: Drivers maybe
<sigma20> JontheEchidna: so is it really necessary to upgrade my base intrepid system before i install the 4.2 beta?
<JontheEchidna> sigma20: your intrepid system will be upgraded if you upgrade to KDE 4.2, unless you use pinning or something
<JontheEchidna> reijimaigo: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<reijimaigo> T_T i think.... my video driver is a problem
<sigma20> JontheEchidna: well if i dont update intrepid apt says the update will be 106mb and not 278mb. quite a difference on my side. so was just wondering if its really necessary to do the total upgrade
<JontheEchidna> sigma20: you'll need to update the strigi, phonon and soprano related packages
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna: but i don't have agp slot... im using vga display
<reijimaigo> T_T
<genii> Hm
<JontheEchidna> reijimaigo: the solution should work for you, just disable the service mentioned
<JontheEchidna> the randr one
<sigma20> best i just hand around till the final or jaunty. thats way too much bandwidth for me to use!
<sigma20> thanks for the help
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna : but how??? can u guide me...
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> service manager
<ephoenix> hi, I just install kde 4.2 beta. And notice I dont see all the images but I see the text. Is anyone having the same problem?
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna : ok w8
<nixternal> nice, a doors tribute there Mojo_risin :)
<Mojo_risin> nixternal: true :)
 * DaSkreech pokes nixternal with the pointy stick of NoticeMe!
 * nixternal truns away and walks for the door
<Mojo_risin> I'm having some errors when upgrading to 4.2 beta1, anyone with the same problem?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: planning on Kamping with us?
<DaSkreech> Mojo_risin: No idea if we don't know the errors
<nixternal> trying to
<DaSkreech> whooot
<ephoenix> Mojo: me too
<ubuzztu> hello
<ubuzztu> i installed kubuntu 7.10 via wubi
<ephoenix> hi
<ubuzztu> now can't get rid of it
<ubuzztu> I did an uninstall via xp add/remove
<ubuzztu> it is no longer in add/remove but i can still boot into it
<ubuzztu> i do not see any wubi directories in xp
<PSiL0> hmm, due to the idle bug in ubuntu, my /var/log partition (1gig) filled up rather quickly
<PSiL0> I deleted the large logs that took up the space and rebooted
<PSiL0> however, /var/log is still full
<PSiL0> any suggestions?
<reijimaigo> huhu not working
<reijimaigo> it the same
<reijimaigo> blinking my display in KDE
<reijimaigo> what can i do
<reijimaigo> ???
<reijimaigo> T_T
<reijimaigo> sudo apt-get install kubundu-desktop
<reijimaigo> ^_^
<PSiL0> in sudo dolphin, /var/log takes up 16.3Mb, but the partition still says 0 out of 963Mb available
<PSiL0> what gives?
<ephoenix> PSiL0: do a 'apt-get clean all'
<ephoenix> PSiL0: do a 'sudo apt-get clean all'
<Mojo_risin> DaSkreech: http://rafb.net/p/GtpBx468.html
<olivier^_^> Hi, I compiled vlc 0.9.5 and installed it
<Mojo_risin> here are the error when upgrading to 4.2: http://rafb.net/p/GtpBx468.html
<olivier^_^> How do I uninstall it?? I tried sudo make -uninstall ...nothing
<reijimaigo> nothing at all
<PSiL0> i'll try
<PSiL0> ephoenix: i'll try
<reijimaigo> example to unstall: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> Mojo_risin: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<PSiL0> apparently, the idle bug has been reported (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286285)
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna ;blinking my display in KDE what can i do????
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna ;blinking my display in KDE what can i do????
<JontheEchidna> go to that place in systemsettings and turn the randr service off
<PSiL0> ephoenix: no beans with apt-get
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidnabut where in system setings
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna : randr service off where can i found??
<ephoenix> PSiL0: ok, there is something else, that me think
<PSiL0> ephoenix:  thanks.. I'm also going to rattle off a post in kubuntuforms..
<reijimaigo> JontheEchidna : randr service off where can i found??
<PSiL0> weird how after deleting something to clear up space in the /var/log partition, the partition still says that the partition is full
<PSiL0> i expressly partitioned my setup to avoid huge log files dragging "/" down
<reijimaigo> T_T
<reijimaigo> using C++ and assembly
<ephoenix> PSiL0: what happen when you did apt-get clean all?
<reijimaigo> T_T
<reijimaigo> i have ni idea
<reijimaigo> to
<reijimaigo> resolv
<reijimaigo> my
<reijimaigo> problem
<PSiL0> ephoenix: nothing happened in /var/log
<snakeface> whats the weather plasmoid called and how do i get it?
<genii> !enter | reijimaigo
<ubottu> reijimaigo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PSiL0> still says 16.3Mb used in the dialog box, and then 0 out of 963Mb available..
<reijimaigo> ok
<snakeface> enter as punctuation.
<snakeface> interesting
<snakeface> wording
<PSiL0> it is on a partition dedicated for /var/log
<snakeface> there
<reijimaigo> hehehe
<reijimaigo> sorry
<genii> snakeface: Please, don't encourage :)
<snakeface> k
<snakeface> seruously though can the weather plasmoid just be installed through adept or is it a hassle?
<reijimaigo> running the windows program in ubundu linux.... using wine...
<reijimaigo> but not all program
<genii> reijimaigo: There is a list of programs on the wine website, it is called appdb. It tells how well or not things may work
<genii> !appdb | reijimaigo
<ubottu> reijimaigo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<PSiL0> ephoenix: found it
<reijimaigo> genii & ubottu : thanks ^^
<Mojo_risin> JontheEchidna: it worked, thanks!
<PSiL0> apparently, when trying to delete the abberrent log files, the system moved another copy to a hidden directory in /var/log
<PSiL0> in /var/log/.Trash-0
<ephoenix> PSiL0: great, wow
<ephoenix> PSiL0: Is most of the things cleared
<PSiL0> ephoenix: now 863Mb free
<PSiL0> whew
<edju> In order to use gtkpod w/ an iPod nano, I have to format it to fat32.  I fired up gparted, but it reports that the nano is 900some MB, when it's an 8GB model.  How to format this thing?
<PSiL0> ephoenix: shift+del did the trick
<ephoenix> PSiL0:great, how you found out
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<PSiL0> ephoenix: well, something else is taking up 120Mb in there... bah I'll leave it for another day
<PSiL0> ephoenix: thanks man
<ephoenix> PSiL0:no problem
<wesley__> kde4.2 looks much better :)
<snakeface> i am still having corruption with my graphics, if anyone wants to help install these drivers, i am at a loss.
<ephoenix> I still have issues with seeing icons with kde 4.2
<ephoenix> snakeface what kind of graphic card you using?
<reijimaigo> i have problem in my driver....
<wesley__> in kde-neon the menu is corrupt
<reijimaigo> my display is corruption...
<reijimaigo> my display is corrupting...
<wesley__> apachelogger thanks for packing kde4.2
<ephoenix> reij and westle: you both just upgrade to kde 4.2
<snakeface> ephoenix intel onboard 865g
<dirtbag666> hi there
<snakeface> hullo
<ephoenix> hey
<reijimaigo> When I experienced this problem, I was also unable to use the mouse. I rebooted, and logged back into the Ubuntu desktop instead of KDE, and went into the /etc/X11/ directory.
<reijimaigo> You will probably see that your xorg.conf file was backed up to xorg.conf.1 during the KDE / Kubuntu installation. Just copy the xorg.conf.1 back to xorg.conf, reboot, and everything should be fine.
<reijimaigo> Again, don't mess with the xorg.conf file unless you are actually experiencing this problem.
<reijimaigo> Note: If you are running Ubuntu inside VMware and end up with some really strange display issues where the display resolution is really huge but the desktop is showing up in 800×600 instead (see screenshot), there is a fix for this.
<dirtbag666> TERRIBLE sound problem with Kubuntu 8.04: Everytime I mute or unmute sound output (same problem with laptop speakers AND external sound devices) there is a very loud "plop" noise as if I pulled the connection cable for my external speakers. Any idea anyone?
<reijimaigo> Note: If you are running Ubuntu inside VMware and end up with some really strange display issues where the display resolution is really huge but the desktop is showing up in 800×600 instead (see screenshot), there is a fix for this.
<snakeface> ephoenix: the graphics look corrupted.  you know like a distorted television.  only for a second when they are loading.
<reijimaigo> driver problem
<reijimaigo> snakeface : it the same from me
<reijimaigo> hehehe
<reijimaigo> snakeface : it the same fom me
<snakeface> reijimaigo i assume it is a driver problem
<ephoenix> now this just happen when upgrading to kde 4.2
<LinuxApe> since upgrading to intrepid by cd/dvd burner doesn't recognize any media. Any suggestions?
<snakeface> LinuxApe: there were probably issues with the upgrade.  i had to do a clean install of intrepid to get everything to work
<reijimaigo> snakeface : right!!!!... it is a driver problem.... i don't know how to fix this problem....
<LinuxApe> snakeface:  Funny thing is, I burned a cd with no problem, had to reboot for some reason (new linux image I think) - hasn't worked since.  blank or recorded dvd's or cd's
<delicowa> reijimaigo try search the repos for th driver or upgrade to a more recent kernel.................................at least it helped me....since i upgraded to 2.6.27-7 my wireless LED comes on and i now have direct rendering on INTEL 945GME graphics card
<reijimaigo> ok
<reijimaigo> i try
<reijimaigo> nothing happen...
<dirtbag666> any idea for my pop noise problem?
<DeadTreeHugger> hi, anybody who's upgraded to kde 4.2 beta 1 found that kopete's MSN backend is no longer available?
<DeadTreeHugger> just wanted to know if it's specific to me only
<blip-> hi,  for some reason i just logged onto my laptop and there is no sound.  i maxed out alsamixer, kmix and restarted ALSA system as well as maxed out Amarok.... but no sound is coming out from the speakers or via headphones... i didn't do anything or install anything for the sound.
<rodrigo> ola
<rodrigo> alguem do brasil por aqui ?
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: For me kopete does not work at all. Can you start it and open the preference dialog? I get "undefined symbols" from the icq and jabber plugins immediately
<squid0> hi there. where can I find a list of known bugs for kubuntu 4.2 beta 1?
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: well, i'm running it fine
 * Waaj has to go, bbl
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Crap. Anyway, I think I saw a "MS Live Messenger" option in the account creation dialog. Could this be the old MSN stuff?
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: i can login to Jabber/Gtalk and chat fine... MSN, however, is completely missing...
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: even my MSN profile that i had previously configured has gone missing
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: my version of Kopete is 0.60.81, does it match with yours?
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Nope: 4:4.1.80-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1#
<JavaJim> Oh
<JavaJim> Ok, now I see. :)
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Version 0.60.1
<JavaJim> Hmm...
<LinuxApe> Anyone else have a flaky panel?  I think it only happens if I lock the widgets.  Things start disappearing and flickering....
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Did you install kopete alone or is yours included in kdenetwork?
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: i didn't install anything separately...
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: but i had some dependency conflicts
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Can you a "dpkg -S /usr/bin/kopete"?
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: n when i ran "dpkg -f" or something to that effect, it removed my entire kubuntu-desktop
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: kopete: /usr/bin/kopete
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: dpkg -l | grep kopete?
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: so after kubuntu-desktop was removed, i installed it again, n i had a working 4.2... could be traumatic for someone who didn't know better :P
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: ii  kopete                                    4:4.1.80-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1            instant messenger for KDE 4
<rodrigo> boa tarde
<rodrigo> alguem do brasil ....
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Same here and yet I have Kopete 0.60.1 while you have 0.60.81? Can you doublecheck the version?
<DeadTreeHugger> yeah, double checked...
<rodrigo> i form brazil ...
<rodrigo> whats ... distro for linux . in saude .
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: ARGH... I have a kopete in /usr/local/bin. :-/
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger:  Must be from previous experiments with kde4-svn.
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: heh...
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Sorry for wasting your time. :)
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: no probs :)
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: glad to hv helped...
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: question though, are u able to keep digikam installed (if u hv it installed) without any conflicts?
<ubuntoil> if I do something like sudo apt-get distupgrade, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop. Is it risky ??
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: No, I removed it during the update due to conflicts
<stdin> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<DeadTreeHugger> JavaJim: yeah, i got that too... sucks... i use digikam a lot
<stdin> ubuntoil: have a look at that ^
<ubuntoil> stdin: thx
<joachim> hallo!
<komuta> hi
<komuta> I have a question regarding strigi and krunner
<ubuntoil> stdin: no offense but, how reliable is this...??
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: Kopete is working again. Can't believe it took me so long to figure this out... :)
<DeadTreeHugger> haha...
<DeadTreeHugger> "which kopete" wld've been handy :)
<stdin> ubuntoil: it's the recommended way, that's why it's in the bot
<JavaJim> DeadTreeHugger: It was... in the end.
<ubuntoil> stdin: yes, you're right, sorry
<ubuntoil> stdin: can I do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then lauch this command in a console mode ?
<ubuntoil> I mean the one for pure-ubuntu
<stdin> ubuntoil: yeah, you should have ubuntu-desktop installed first
<ubuntoil> stdin: great, thank you
<Guest53907> HI KD4
<Guest53907> KD5 DGF
<rodrigo> i from brazil ..
<Guest53907> I FORM SPAIN
<rodrigo> alguem brasil ?
<bazhang> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wesley__> kde4.2 looks fine, user friendly
<wesley__> I like the blue oyxen
<DeadTreeHugger> i'm a bit doubtful abt the cobalt blue they used for the panel background in KDE 4.2... I prefer the black used in 4.1...
<RoccoLord> has someone a deb for libmsn for 4.2 beta1?
<wesley__> I think the style is better and the blue looks nicer, the black is kind off done, but it still would be nice if it would be the same setting
<dougl> is there a way to configure the task bar in kde to look/feel more like a mac?
<wesley__> in kde3 there is in baghira, but why would you want that
<dougl> wesley__, I like the auto hide and magnification on hover
<wesley__> you mean in kde4 ?
<dougl> wesley__, yes
<wesley__> hmmm doesnt work that well
<dougl> on kubuntu 8.10
<wesley__> systembar does show first its icons when it comes back up
<wesley__> they said dont report bugs
<wesley__> DeadTreeHugger there is a option to config the panel
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: i'm sure there is... it was just a comment on the default look, that's all...
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: but everything sure looks a heckuva lot better than 4.1
<isaacj87> Thanks JontheEchidna, NCommander, vorian, apachelogger for packaging KDE 4.2 beta 1 for us! I really appreciate it :)
<wesley__> yeah it does, but i must admit looks a bit like vista
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: even performance seems to be slightly better...
<wesley__> yeah indeed, but its the looks what mathers performance isnt the problen
<JontheEchidna> isaacj87: :)
<isaacj87> Any one know where I can download the original Oxygen panel background file? The one found in 4.1?
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: my X3100's performance is totally crippled on current Intel drivers (getting 80-100 fpx on glxgears running in maximised mode)... enabling desktop fx is impossible...
<wesley__> i have also intel x3100 works fine
<wesley__> can enable desktop effects and all
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: yet, in 4.2, enabling desktop fx is at least bearable...
<wesley__> yes indeed
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__; oh? that's interesting... there may be hope for me yet :)
<wesley__> never had problems with intel gmas
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__; i thought all Intel users were faced with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/252094
<isaacj87> wesley__: Sam here. Intel i915, pretty pathetic chipset and it chugs desktop effects along pretty nicely
<isaacj87> wesley__: same*
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__; what's your framerate like running glxgears in maximised mode?
<wesley__> i dont know, only thing what mather is that it works
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__; yeah well, but on my laptop currently, it's slow to the point of being counter-productive
<DeadTreeHugger> my current laptop is abt 1 year old... core 2 duo system w 4GB RAM n Intel X3100 graphics
<cannon> hi guys
<DeadTreeHugger> i have another Compaq laptop which is about 5 years old... with an ATI Radeon Mobility card inside it
<cannon> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 and am having probs with my screen
<wesley__> i really dont have problems with the x3100
<cannon> fonts are all messed up
<DeadTreeHugger> the old Compaq runs desktop effects abt 3 times faster than my current one
<cannon> even with a higher size they are hard to read
<cannon> how do I update my graphics driver?
<dougl> cannon, what video card do you have?
<wesley__> but if there are problems it bet with in a few years they fix it
<cannon> GTS 8800 dougl
<dougl> cannon, that is nvidia?
<cannon> yup
<cannon> thanks
<cannon> how do I run this dougl?
<edju> In order to use gtkpod w/ an iPod nano, I have to format it to fat32.  I fired up gparted, but it reports that the nano is 900some MB, when it's an 8GB model.  How to format this thing?
<dougl> "sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run" when x is not running
<wesley__> kde4.2 brings use cool new arcade games
<cannon> hmmm, it's stuck on 0% lol
<HappySmileMan> cannon: I'm running latest NVidia driver for my card and fonts on some programs (esp. those running in Wine or those using foreign character sets) are messed up completely, might be a case of waiting for NVidia to fix it :(
<isaacj87> wesley__: does it really? I need to install the game package now :)
<wesley__> edju i just did set a Windows on my system for the iphone
<wesley__> yes like Bomber, i like the games very much
<cannon> yeah, but even the desktop it's messed up
<cannon> and Konversatio
<HappySmileMan> Are there any non-nightly packages for 4.2Beta?
<cannon> which is the default irc app
<wesley__> they have pacman clone
<isaacj87> HappySmileMan: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<isaacj87> HappySmileMan: oops...not hat one
<dougl> cannon, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<HappySmileMan> Oh wait, I see the announcement now on Kubuntu site
<isaacj87> HappySmileMan: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<HappySmileMan> I thought I had it in Akregator
<HappySmileMan> Apparently not
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: would you mind running glxgears in maximized mode n telling me ur framerates? just to satisfy my curiousity n to provide me with more input to find out what problem i have in my setup?
<cannon> nooooooooooooo! :( just reading is giving me a head ache! :'(
<wesley__> do i need to instaal it?
<isaacj87> wesley__: no, just open up a terminal and run glxgears
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: no need... just open up "konsole", then enter the command "glxgears" in konsole...
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: a small window with some moving gears will appear... maximize the window n wait for approx 15-20 seconds
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: then close the window
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: go back to konsole n u'll see some reports on the frame rates
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: i just need that info
<wesley__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80447/
<cannon> how do you open a new server in Konversation?
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: thanks!
<wesley__> and do i have the bug to?
<DeadTreeHugger> hmmm...
<JohnFlux> cannon: File->server list   New
<DeadTreeHugger> wesley__: did you have the glxgears window maximized all the time? 'cos I see markedly different rates
<DeadTreeHugger> figures like 601.199 FPS wld be good if you are running in maximized mode
<DeadTreeHugger> figures like 94.920 FPS wld be similar to mine
<wesley__> no not all the time
<DeadTreeHugger> k... well, i think yours and mine are about the same...
<wesley__> but desktop effects runs fine
<DeadTreeHugger> desktop effects will run on both our machines... but our tolerance levels may be different ;)
<wesley__> yeah can be, it can always better, but how about the bug
<DeadTreeHugger> it's not a bug per se...
<DeadTreeHugger> Intel made some huge changes to their memory management model in their drivers... it's obviously not mature yet
<DeadTreeHugger> it's just something that we have to wait for Intel to improve on over time
<DeadTreeHugger> hopefully it won't take more than a year
<wesley__> but in overal it seems okay
<DeadTreeHugger> another possible reason is that i'm running 64-bit
<DeadTreeHugger> i've heard some (unconfirmed) rumors that 64-bit drivers are not on par with 32-bit...
<DeadTreeHugger> haven't been able to do an A/B test just yet
<wesley__> i am running to 64bit
<DeadTreeHugger> welllll............ :)
<wesley__> but on 32 bit is not better i believe
<DeadTreeHugger> then i think i just have higher expectations on performance than you do :)
<wesley__> i think so but 64bit is faster then 32 bit
<DeadTreeHugger> not necessarily... 64-bit just allows you to use more memory than 32-bit
<DeadTreeHugger> so that you can run more applications at the same time w/o a performance hit
<DeadTreeHugger> but at the same time, overheads are higher... so if you run just 1-2 applications, it may actually be slower
<wesley__> i haved read than 32 bit is on 64 bit machines slower then it is on 32 bit
<DeadTreeHugger> maybe, but i don't think it's a big difference... IMHO, i just think that you won't be maximizing the potential of your hardware, that's all
<DeadTreeHugger> i use my laptop for Java development, which is very memory hungry, so i need as much as i can get
<ibuffy> how to remove ubuntu-desktop and retain kubuntu?
<DeadTreeHugger> running 64-bit is the only way i can use (on K/ubuntu) the full 4GB RAM that i've plugged into my laptop
<DeadTreeHugger> ibuffy: try this? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<donavan> anyone with a working dual head xorg.conf on KDE with ATI Radeon X1300/X1550
<wesley__> i only have 2 gb memory
<cannon> hey guys, is there a screen capture app?
<wesley__> yes ksnapshot
<wesley__> but taskbar looks much better then in kde4.1
<DeadTreeHugger> yeah, the taskbar borders are defined much more cleanly now
<stoyan> здрасти
<stoyan> Някой да говори български
<stoyan> ????
<LjL> !ru | stoyan
<ubottu> stoyan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stoyan> спасиба
<wesley__> maby the kde3 hardcore users will say the same
<wesley__> but its just the beta
<cannon> how do I check for updates?
<wesley__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<isaacj87> cannon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wesley__> but first better run sudo apt-get update
<cannon> whats the gui app for it isaacj87?
<wesley__> adept or synaptic
<boggystudios> how do I disable the login sound for kde 4.1?
<ibuffy> thanks DeadTreeHugger, i was thinking that the psychocats materials wasn't being maintained
<DeadTreeHugger> ibuffy: well, it did specifically mention "intrepid"... which is as updated as anybody can hope for :)
<papa> nabend
<brunito> ola
<boggystudios> I can't seem to find that setting anywhere
<papa> jemand da der mir helfen kann?wo meld eich mich als admin an bei kubu8.10
<isaacj87> boggystudios: go into "System Settings" and then to "Notifications"
<brunito> #es
<brunito> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cannon> hey guys, how can I increase the font size after just installing 8.10?
<cannon> like for menu's and stuff ... I can't read the text at all in adept
<ibuffy> DeadTreeHugger: right, it's definitely updated, but i thought that had stopped maintaining the site a few versions ago
<isaacj87> boggystudios: click the drop down menu and choose "KDE System Notifications" you'll find it there
<wesley__> papa je kan sudo gebruiken
<wesley__> papa admin is sudo
<isaacj87> cannon: go into System Settings-> Appearance->Fonts
<isaacj87> cannon: adjust them there
<rodya_> Might anyone be able to help me? I'm trying to figure out if you all have found a workaround for firefox 3's ugly form widgets in kde4
<boggystudios> isaacj87: thanks man, that sound was getting on my nerves
<cannon> thanks for the response isaacj87, they are all showing as 9, but even that is waaay to small for me to read?
<isaacj87> boggystudios: no prob :)
<rodya_> I've used *u*buntu for over a year, but am just getting acquainted with kde4... so far it's amazing aside from this issue
<dimitri_> hi, i have my pc plugged into my LCD TV's HDMI port, there is a picture, but its not 100% how would i fix the screen size?
<dimitri_> i am guessing i have to use xrandr?
<cannon> isaacj87: I have adjusted them all to 16, but I still cannot read text in adept installer
<isaacj87> cannon: Hmm, my guess is you've only changed the fonts locally. You're going to have to run System Settings as root to adjust the system fonts
<isaacj87> cannon: open up Konsole and type: kdesudo /usr/bin/systemsettings
<cannon> how do I do that?
<cannon> k
<rodya_> so no dice on firefox? do you all use konqueror for browsing?
<isaacj87> cannon: When it opens, go back to Appearance->Fonts and try changing them there
<DeadTreeHugger> rodya_: firefox looks ugly over here as well... for that matter, so do the KDE3 apps...
<rodya_> so this is still a bug on kde i take it
<DeadTreeHugger> rodya_: welll... i wouldn't call it a high priority bug...
<isaacj87> rodya_: only viable solution http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<DeadTreeHugger> retro-fitting GTK to look like KDE is kinda pointless... it's hard to achieve 100% parity
<rodya_> sigh... yeah me neither, I'd be happy with konqueror if it opened gmail
<rodya_> but I can't make that happen
<rodya_> not even with browser spoofing
<rodrigo> internet explorer .. im linux ...
<DeadTreeHugger> can't see how konqueror can achieve feature parity with firefox / safari in the near term...
<isaacj87> DeadTreeHugger: Me neither, but it has come a long ways
<rodya_> hm, it seems it's either gnome again, or opera on kde
<wesley__> Firefox isnt intergrated konqueror is intergrated
<DeadTreeHugger> in some ways, konqueror's better than any of its competition... i love the view profiles feature...
<isaacj87> rodya_: was the link not useful? It does make Firefox look decent
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Still no fix for Flash in Konqueror? I was just googling a bit and couldn't find anything.
<wesley__> i did watch porn in it with flash sdo it should work
<contrast> hmm... it still doesn't work here.
<wesley__> did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<contrast> yep
<wesley__> does it work in firefox ?
<contrast> yep... and it *is* loading in konqueror - right-clicking on where a video should be on youtube brings up the Flash context menu.
<wesley__> ow strange
<contrast> but there's just blank white space.
<contrast> wesley__: you sure the video you were watching was flash-embedded?
<Daskreech2> yeah that happens to me too but randomly it works in Konqueror
<contrast> blarg
<Daskreech2> I dunno. They are using some part of the Flash API that the mix of linux and Konqueror don't like
<wesley__> contrast believe so but flash sometimes does strange
<contrast> booyah - refreshed a few times and the video loaded
<voicu> Hi, how do i stop the kernel from loading a module at boot time?
<wesley__> restart konq
<Daskreech2> contrast: Does the context menu have a Play option on it?
<Daskreech2> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<DeadTreeHugger> isaacj87: ugh... after installing the kde4 firefox theme, firefox doesn't share KDE's font settings anymore
<contrast> Daskreech2: no - it's just the generic flash menu you get whenever you right-click on any flash item.
<isaacj87> DeadTreeHugger: yeah, the only problem with it.
<DeadTreeHugger> n that's more important to me than widget alignments...
<contrast> DeadTreeHugger: use qtcurve :)
<Daskreech2> contrast: Right when mine stop loading I don't get a play option in the context menu anymore
<voicu> daskreech2: i've tried the blacklist thing, it doesn't work. i'm using kubuntu 8.10 if it matters
<contrast> ah well... at least wireless appears to be working better under intrepid
<DeadTreeHugger> contrast: qtcurve? sorry, I don't get you...
<contrast> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 and Gtk2 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.59.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 48 kB
<contrast> *and* kde4 (could someone update that info? :D )
<voicu> daskreech2: can the file in /etc/modprobe.d have any name? does modprobe check all files in there?
<DeadTreeHugger> alright... will give that a try... just install qtcurve? any additional setup to be done?
<Daskreech2> not that I know of
<contrast> DeadTreeHugger: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-qtcurve kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig kde-style-qtcurve
<Daskreech2> contrast: That's from the package itself, Email the maintainer
<voicu> also, is it complicated to setup my computer to be a wifi hotspot?
<contrast> Daskreech2: ahh, ok
<master_> how can I redo dhcp on my ethernet cable?  I have only wireless..
<contrast> DeadTreeHugger: then, of course, just change the styles for KDE apps and Gtk apps in System Settings. you may also want to install qt3-qtconfig so you can change the style for kde3 apps to it as well.
<contrast> QtCurve: Best widget theme everrrr
<DeadTreeHugger> contrast: thanks :)
<master_> I guess I have to reboot... just to get my stupid networking to work...
<contrast> np
<contrast> master_: erm, probably not
<eihnat> just installed kubuntu. how do i start compiz? i.e. wanna have cube etc.
<Daskreech2> master_: No you don't
<Daskreech2> eihnat: INstall KDE 4.2!!!
<contrast> Daskreech2: -_~
<contrast> 4.2 isn't ready for everyday use by any stretch
<eihnat> contrast: so what would be recomendations then?
<Daskreech2> contrast: You have been running it?
<contrast> eihnat: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon compiz-kde
<eihnat> contrast: sec
<contrast> Daskreech2: yep, was just playing with it yesterday. it's nice, but i'd say there's still good reason for it being labeled alpha. :)
<Daskreech2> Beta
<contrast> ahh... well, feels like an alpha to me. lol
<Daskreech2> Well Compiz is beta as well
<contrast> the new changes are great though. 4.2 has me psyched for jaunty
<contrast> true
<Daskreech2> and we get bug reports for KDE 4,2 to make it better on launch
<squid0> hi. how do I install google gadgest on 4.2 beta?
<contrast> it pretty much never crashes for me though, and this is on several different systems
<Daskreech2> squid0: Get the file and on the add wdgets dialog click install new widgets then browse to the file
<contrast> compiz, i mean
<squid0> Daskreech2: ok.
<Daskreech2> I've had 4.2 crash on my a few times all the same reason and I know why it does it
<Daskreech2> Which is close to the same thing :)
<Daskreech2> Esp since I was playing around with it
<contrast> hmm, didn't know that... can you install google gadgets as plasmoids in 4.1 as well?
<Daskreech2> No 4.2
<squid0> Daskreech2: it just offers me to add the gadget to my webpage, not to download it.
<Daskreech2> As well as Superkaramba Widgets yahoo widgets Apple applets and plasmoids of course
<squid0> am I doing something wrong?
<eihnat> contrast: did that. changed settings in compizconfig settings manager. nothing. no cube. any ideas?
<contrast> awesome
<Daskreech2> Hmm Not sure. May want to jump into #plasma to get more detailed instructions
<DeadTreeHugger> actually, i'm pretty happy with 4.2... sure, panel crashed once, kopete's crashed twice n kde bluetooth daemon crashed every single time I logged on but in general, I can really see where this is going, and I like the direction :)
<squid0> ok
<contrast> eihnat: Alt+F2 -> fusion-icon
<Daskreech2> contrast: Should be fun when we get Gnome applets as well X-D
<contrast> Daskreech2: is that coming?
<DeadTreeHugger> I can also see the "All effect" tab in Systems Settings becoming a usability nightmare though :)
<eihnat> contrast: aaaah, that's what i've been missing. :)
<contrast> yeah, there were a few settings dialogs i assume they'll be cleaning up before release
<eihnat> contrast: thanx
<Daskreech2> contrast: I can't imagine it's not the packages for Gnome applets for Gnome 3.0 currently are proposed to be written in JS so it should be trivial to get them working in KDE
<contrast> eihnat: np
<Daskreech2> DeadTreeHugger: What made Kopete crash? I want to replicate
<contrast> Daskreech2: interesting. (i thought you were referring to screenlets/Universal Applets - any word on those?)
<Daskreech2> contrast: Well I'm talking about Gnome 3.0 which we of course have to wait for before we can say anything :)
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: sorry, I can't really say, 'cos I was just switching windows around n it suddenly disappeared
<Daskreech2> I don't think that any of the screenlets in Gnome right now are managed code
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: is there anywhere where I can find a dump file?
<Daskreech2> DeadTreeHugger: ahmm If you have debug turned on for kopete I think so
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: i just opened Kopete thorugh the menu so I don't think so...
<bobesponja> how are 4.2b1 packages?
<bobesponja> anyone tried thme?
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: I can do that... but where do i post the dump info?
<bobesponja> them*
<DeadTreeHugger> one thing i don't like about the new notifications plasmoid, it'll reset whatever else you're doing on the panel
<contrast> Daskreech2: were you able to install amarok-nightly alongside kde-nightly? i got package errors when i tried (same file in multiple packages)
<Daskreech2> DeadTreeHugger: Reset?
<Daskreech2> I haven't been playing with Amarok sadly
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: for e.g., if I open the K menu n I'm browsing through the menu... if a new kopete mesg comes in, the notification plasmoid will pop-up n cause the K menu to close...
 * contrast finds the Intrepid Firefox package's dependencies absolutely ridiculous.
<Daskreech2> DeadTreeHugger: I'll have to try that
<comedit> If i want to import all data out of kontact from an 8.04 kubuntu and import it in a other install 8.10 what should I do
<Daskreech2> contrast: It's a known bug marked as WontFix by the packagers cause it seems it our damn fault for using KDE
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: I'm pretty sure you can simulate it...
<contrast> pfft. eff that.
<DeadTreeHugger> Daskreech2: just now, my girlfriend decided to spam me with a flurry of about 50-60 instant messages
<contrast> i think Mark was talking about better Firefox integration with KDE come Jaunty. we'll see.
<DeadTreeHugger> i couldn't do a single darned thing on my desktop throughout that time!
<DaskReech> DeadTreeHugger: I seriously need a Girlfriend like that
<contrast> anyone else using Lancelot?
<DaskReech> contrast: Find me a link for that
<contrast> DaskReech: what Mark said?
<contrast> or lanelot?
<comedit> no one an answer on my kontact question ?
<DaskReech> contrast: Mark said
<DaskReech> comedit: it should upgrade by itself If you are worried make a back up of your .kde directory
<contrast> comedit: i know kaddressbook and akregator have export options (File -> Export something or another). not sure about the other components of Kontact - but afaik, there's no way to quickly export and import everything from Kontact, you have to do it app by app
<comedit> it is on a diffrent install
<comedit> ok thanks
<contrast> np
<DeadTreeHugger> DaskReech: heh... well, if not for anything better, she made me realize that it's probably better for the notification plasmoid to take up less vertical space :)
<comedit> next question in KDE 4.1 (kubuntu 8.10) I have lost all nice functions like ( run as root, open as root) in dolphin and the menus i could not find how to revive this
<comedit> is this gone for good
<DaskReech> DeadTreeHugger: I think what you need is a collapse hint
<DaskReech> DeadTreeHugger: You can click and hide them though
<axel_> Hello! How to batch-rename files (incl. subfolders)? e.g. *.svg.gz -> *.svgz?
<DeadTreeHugger> I find that the responsiveness of clicking on the notifications to be a tad iffy...
<voicu> is anyone else having problems configuring their wired device with  knetworkmanager?
<DeadTreeHugger> for e.g., if I click on "View" for an incoming message notification, the conversation window doesn't always get promoted to the top of the window stack
<DaskReech> axel_: Krename ?
<DeadTreeHugger> not very consistent
<DaskReech> DeadTreeHugger: Try ctrl+Shift+I :)
<voicu> i go in the menu and at new connection when i press on eth0 nothing happens
<axel_> And my second question would be: How to batch-convert SVG-/ SVGZ-files into bitmaps (PNG preferred)? Aganin the subfolders should be respected.
<contrast> i thought kde3/4 konqueror and dolphin service menus were pretty much interchangeable - i.e., you can just drop the old service menus from kde3 into /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus. am i wrong on this?
<axel_> DaskReech:
<axel_> DaskReech: OK. I'll check.
<voicu> i open "edit connections" and create a wired connection but it doesn't work
<DaskReech> contrast: Yes you are
<DeadTreeHugger> DaskReech: alright, will do... thanks!
<contrast> DaskReech: hrmm... so is there another solution, e.g., just changing a line or two in the old service menu files, or do they pretty much need to be completely rewritten?
<DaskReech> contrast: You add two lines i think
<DaskReech> It's really easy
<dayel> hol alguien es latino
<contrast> DaskReech: cool. could you point me to where i might find how to do that?
<DaskReech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<voicu> pls, any ideas why knetworkmanager doesn't configure my ethernet correctly? eth0 appears in the menu but nothing happens when i try to add a connection to it
<contrast> voicu: you're right-clicking knetworkmanager -> New connection -> eth0 and nothing's coming up?
<axel_> DaskReech: Thanks al lot!!!! Krename works well for my purposes!
<voicu> contrast: yes. i tried making a new connection by going at "edit connection" but the settings are not assigned to eth0 (according to ifconfig)
<DaskReech> contrast: Try just comparing a native KDE3 one with a KDE4 one. I think you need to add like two headers
<voicu> contrast: manually configuring the card works
<DaskReech> axel_: It's a handy tool
<contrast> i've had some issues with knm in intrepid, usually solvable by quitting knm, (re)moving ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc, then restarting knm. you might give that a shot.
<contrast> DaskReech: doh. too obvious. heh, thanks.
<contrast> voicu: ^
<voicu> contrast: it's a fresh install of intrepid and it hasn't worked from the beginning
<axel_> How to batch-convert SVG-/ SVGZ-Files into bitmaps?
<contrast> too bad the version of krename in the repos is the old kde3 version, crippling some of its functionality
<untiled> hi, kopete crashed so created a file called kopete.kcrash. anyone know how to report a bug with this file?
<DaskReech> untiled: Attach it to the bugreport?
<voicu> there should be a menu option in About or someting
<contrast> voicu: hmm... sorry, man. i'm not sure. maybe quit knm, sudo modprobe -r <your eth module> && sudo modprobe <your eth module> && sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<voicu> no, Help @ untiled
<digitalnorm> to what channel should a newbie go to ask questions?
<contrast> digitalnorm: newbies are welcome here. :)
<digitalnorm> nice
<digitalnorm> i wanna run ntfs-3g but it won't launch
<DaskReech> digitalnorm: Questions about what?
<contrast> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<voicu> contrast: ok, will try that
<DaskReech> digitalnorm: Ha ha What are you expecting to launch ?
<digitalnorm> i dunno
<slicslak> where do i make it so that my user logs in auto on boot?
<contrast> digitalnorm: use that to paste the output from ntfs-3g when you try to run it from the terminal (K Menu -> System -> Konsole)
<contrast> ohh, err. scratch that. heh
<DaskReech> digitalnorm: It's not a program
<contrast> well, i'm off. peace, y'all.
<DaskReech> digitalnorm: What are you using it for?
<digitalnorm> dask:i installed ubuntu very gungho like and now am unable to see any remnants of my windows except an ntfs partition i can see with gparted.  i dont know how to look at it, if my win stuff is gone etc
<jonah> hey guys i wanted to put a folder on share so i can get to it with my mac through the router. i righted clicked the folder i wanted to share, clicked on the share tab and pressed configure file sharing but i just get a load of errors, does anyone know how to get this to work right?
<jonah> findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<digitalnorm> also, howto launch destbar applet?
<digitalnorm> *deskbar
<jonah> i've been into adept and also installed the samba package by the way.
<HappySmileMan> I can't make an MSN account on Kopete in 4.2?
<jonah> why is kde so bad with file sharing when in gnome you can just do it with a few clicks?
<sigma_> is the 4.2 beta alot of an improvement on the 4.1.x series? ie - is it worth the download?
<SSJ_GZ> sigma_: yes; no one can answer that but you.
<jonah> Error: "/tmp/kde-jonah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<sigma_> well i mean generally, is it really as buggy as people say?, just wondering if it is worth the download
<jonah> hello can anyone please help me to do a file share in kde so i can copy a file to my mac. i can't copy it to usb stick or external drive as it's over 4gb and dophin says the file is too large so i figured if i shared it i could download it on the mac
<jonah> can anyone help please
<DaskReech> sigma_: It's more buggy than a relelase after a bunch of bug fixes of course but it has a lot of new features that ease up the pain
<DaskReech> >_>
<DaskReech> <_<
<DaskReech> Plus I'm asking Kmail to marry me
<milk> ааа! Пингвины, выручайте!
<DaskReech> jonah: install ssh and pull it across sftp
<DaskReech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<milk> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sd32> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<milk> блин
<milk> где русские все?
<jonah> DaskReech: is that simple to do?
<sd32> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DaskReech> jonah: Yes on both sides
<DaskReech> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<DaskReech> hi milk
<milk> Hello!:)
<unix_> how can i upgrade my apt-get?
<milk> is there somebody from Russia?
<unix_> how can i upgrade my apt-get?
<wesley__> so i wonder if skype will work
<Daisuke_Ido> unix_: how can you upgrade *via* apt-get?
<unix_> no i meant updating
<Daisuke_Ido> because as far as i know, there haven't been any updates to apt-get itself in a while
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get update
<unix_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> will update your package cache
<unix_> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<milk> how caaan I install adept or synaptic?
<unix_> when i minimize a window i can see them on the panel....please help
<unix_> i cant**
<Daisuke_Ido> milk: well, if you're using kde, you already have adept, but try 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<Daisuke_Ido> without the '' of course
<Daisuke_Ido> unix_: that's one i can't really help with, i don't use kde anymore :(
<DaskReech> milk: Do you need help?
<cuznt> what to use to partition?
<cuznt> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<tony_> buna
<MarcoBXBRO1> what is the max ram you can add to kubuntu OS
<genii> A lot
<smitt> hi
<edi_99> Hi guys, how do I get my kdebluetooth running?
<sd32> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<genii> MarcoBXBRO1: 64 bit means 16 exabytes of ram is possible
<DaskReech> MarcoBXBRO1: More than you can buy
<voicu> can i just delete a kernel module from the drive?
<voicu> where are they stored?
<voicu> ifound something in /sys/module
<voicu> is that it?
<eihnat_> ups. my pidgin dissapeared. :D
<wesley__> so when will skype release a new skype ?
<sd32> man... flash 10 is messed up on stickam in linux
<DaskReech> voicu: If you don't need it then yes
<voicu> daskreech: so i just delete the module in /sys/module?
<DaskReech> voicu: Or move it somewhere else
<voicu> yeah, good idea :
<voicu> * :P
<voicu> no, bad idea
<voicu> i mean i just saw that the corresponding directory doesn't appear if the module is unloaded
<voicu> that's just a runtime thing there
<dumitru> how to make my kde application fonts not to look blurry on Ubuntu 8.10 (gnome)?
<DaskReech> font smoothing
<smitt> hello
<smitt> can i ask any questions here?
<sd32> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaskReech> smitt: No you can ask support related questions
<DaskReech> We may allow tricking someone to propose marriage in front of 300 people ;)
<smitt> okay
<smitt> the first question
<smitt> if i use kebenru 8.04 - how long it will be actual operating system?
<DaskReech> smitt: as long as it's operating
<smitt> i meant new technologies like kde4
<smitt> if i dont have any fast internet speed
<DaskReech> Kubuntu 8.04 Is what it is. It won't change
<sd32> kubuntu 8.04 will be supported until 10/2009
<smitt> i heard 8.04 short peroad of support is it very bad for me?
<smitt> aha
<smitt> oct 2009?
<sd32> yes
<smitt> hmmm
<smitt> i dont have much time)
<sd32> little less the a   year
<smitt> and the next question
<smitt> (sorry for defective eng i am russian and in third time on english)
<sd32> your doing great
<smitt> my teacher in high school thinks different? apple teacher))
<smitt> apple mac teacher)
<smitt> ok 2nd question)
<smitt> can i use gcc or any else to comptute and compile my c and c++ code?
<smitt> what we have on kubuntu 804
<smitt> ?
<DaskReech> Привет
<sd32> do you know theres a russian support channel?
<eihnat_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smitt> no
<DaskReech> smitt: Yes install build-essential
<smitt> i dont know
<smitt> but
<smitt> now i//
<smitt> cool
<smitt> what a sec
<smitt> emmm... if i russian i need to go to ru channel?
<smitt> i whant to be here
<smitt> for now
<smitt> i want*
<DaskReech> smitt: no you can stay here
<HappySmileMan> You don't have to, but it might be easier to discuss in your native language, your english seems fairly good though so might as well stay
<eihnat_> smitt: u can stay here. it's just that it can be easier for you to ask and understand in ur language
<DaskReech> as long as you speak english Which you are doing fine so far
<wesley__> i am dutch and i am not getting any support in kubuntu-nl
<smitt> happysmile for you - i want discus my problems with true developers of linux system i use, any russian systems i will discuss on ru channels
 * DaskReech comforts wesley__
<DaskReech> 3rd question!
<wesley__> so i always just go to this channel
<smitt> why some DVD compact disks written by windows are not readeble on my kebentu system, bu i can read it on other linus - for example asp linux 12 carbon
<smitt> ?
<smitt> this was the third
<cuznt> how do i change permissions for /media/disk-2 on terminal please
<smitt> thid
<DaskReech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eihnat_> cuznt: chmod command
<cuznt> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<smitt> people, if you tell me - i understand it on 70%, if i will read any documentation on tech style eng - it just very hard for me
<DaskReech> cuznt: Set your umask option in the mount command
<smitt> oh it automatic mounts
<DaskReech> smitt: Read and ask any further questions you like :)
<smitt> not like lfs or any half automatic desktop systems
<smitt> ok i will learn how i can change the dvd mount modes
<DaskReech> smitt: No sorry that part was not for you that was for cuznt
<DaskReech> !dvd | smitt This is for you
<ubottu> smitt This is for you: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smitt> 4th Q - why i cant use any ru symbols in some programs ang i cant see any errors - just incorrect work of programs
<smitt> ?
<smitt> i save links about dvd
<DaskReech> Might be your keyboard :-/ I'm not sure
<wesley__> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3664/schermafdruk1eg2.png look guys
<DaskReech> kcharselect should allow you to put inrussian Chars in any program
<smitt> 5th Q - png or jpeg?
<DaskReech> wesley__: Fun with editors
<DaskReech> smitt: What are you using it for?
<HappySmileMan> PNG for lossless, Jpeg for small, no real answer to that smitt
<smitt> for photos of me and my girl
<smitt> i whant for quality
<HappySmileMan> For quality PNG is better
<smitt> my disk is big and i have dvd recorder, space is not a problem
<smitt> ok thank you
<smitt> png
<smitt> 6th - what OS was on that picture?
<smitt> pic by wasley
<HappySmileMan> Which picture?
<smitt> waseley's pic
<HappySmileMan> Oh that's Kubuntu 8.10 with the Beta of KDE4.2 AFAIK
<smitt> with beta?
<wesley__> smit Windows Vista
<smitt> hmmm
<smitt> no
<smitt> i saw vista
<wesley__> With grub editor edited the entry
<smitt> it is different
<smitt> oh
<smitt> what i stuppid
<smitt> yea)
<smitt> ok
<smitt> 810
<DaskReech> smitt: When you install Linux and WIndows on the same drive you get a menu to choose. He edited his menu
<smitt> beautifull system i sad)
<smitt> ok i use only linux systems
<smitt> what kde4's version is more stable?
<wesley__> DaskReech if apple just did make itunes for Linux i wouldnt need windows
<smitt> what is itunes?
<DaskReech> smitt: KDE3 would be more stable I think
<smitt> smokes**
<DaskReech> wesley__: Amarok?
<wesley__> to manage music on you ipod/iphone
<smitt> iphone.. i saw it, cool but very expensive
<smitt> for me)
<wesley__> DaskReech i have it for to manage music on my iphone, i havent found a easy way to put music on it from within linux
<DaskReech> wesley__: Wait like 2 months I think that you will have things popping up
<smitt> i have amarok 1.4.9.1 - i think it is very good solution for music (audio) managment
<smitt> am i right?
<wesley__> DaskReech i hope so, but even when i jailbreak him it wont get easy
<DaskReech> Yes as long as it does what you want to do
<DaskReech> I can't tink of what amarok doesn't do though
<sd32> dosent play midi files
<DaskReech> Mine does
<smitt> in my city and my country very small part of people use linux, i dont know any other people who use linux...
<wesley__> DaskReech it is only the manage part, you know apple has a different system for music playing
<DaskReech> Hmm
<DaskReech> ?
<DaskReech> smitt: Give out CDS :)
<smitt> can noatun play midi?
<smitt> CDS? what is it?
<wesley__> You have to sycn it, not like other players drag and drop, no need to sycn it with itunes
<wesley__> but i just sycn my complete music collection so i dont need to login for awhile in Windows
<DaskReech> Linux CDs
<smitt> itunes... i dont know for all 100%, but i think it is like mp3 player with internet connection to download any new media
<gkffjck> why do all the directories in linux need executable permissions to be read.
<smitt> i just dont know what is it)
<smitt> i mean itunes)
<DaskReech> gkffjck: They need read permissions to be read
<wesley__> smit yes that what it is, and to manage you ipod/iphone
<DaskReech> They need executable permissions to execute
<hads> As a long shot, is anyone running the 4.2 beta packages under the Gnome desktop environment? When doing so Kontact/KMail don't have window decorations.
<sd32> DaskReech: how did you get amarok to play midi files?
<DaskReech> smitt: It is a Media player /manager which has a store
<DaskReech> hads: interesting using metacity ?
<DaskReech> sd32: I don't remember it's been years now :)
<hads> DaskReech: Yeah, using either metacity or compiz. Konqueror has decorations but Kmail or Kontact don't. I'm just tring to narrow it down.
<gkffjck> no, if a directory doens't have exe perms you get an io error... I was just wondering why?
<sd32> DaskReech: i had to run Timidity
<DaskReech> hads: Does Kwin run?
<wesley__> I could better marry with my notebook XD
<DaskReech> gkffjck: execute on a directory means that you cannot enter it. If you take it off yo ucan see what's inside the directory but you can't enter it
<DaskReech> sd32: check kde-apps.org
<hads> DaskReech: Just trying that actually :) kwin --replace runs fine and decorates everything except Kontact.
<hads> Of course it works fine under KDE.
<sd32> DaskReech: those are third party aps as well
<DaskReech> hads: Ok would you like to join #kontact and ask?
<DaskReech> sd32: Yeah I had to tweak it but it works
<hads> DaskReech: Sure
<smitt> if i what any new visual styles for my kde 3.5 what can i do?
<wesley__> so i anm configuring kmail
<DaskReech> smitt: www.kde-look.org
<smitt> jabber or icq? what is more usefull?
<sd32> DaskReech: oh it depends on the engine
<smitt> dask thanks
<DaskReech> smitt: Depends on where your friends are :)
<DaskReech> I like ICQ
<wesley__> what is sendmail ?
<smitt> if i use jabber i can use icq translators and dont need to update my client program
<smitt> i chose jabber
<DaskReech> wesley__: It allows you to sendmail
<DaskReech> smitt: Chose it in what?
<smitt> heh linux world is real alternative) i like it
<wesley__> i have gmail, so sendmail it something like gmail
<smitt> who is hackers?
<DaskReech> wesley__: Yeah sure :)
<wesley__> going google on it
<smitt> or they are bad or good i cant understand...
<DaskReech> smitt: hackers are people who like to code
<DaskReech> They can code for bad or good
<DaskReech>  In linux the vast vast vast numbers are more good than bad
<sd32> DaskReech: the amarok people say no to midi
<sd32> but it was the easy way out
<smitt> ok i understand, but they are bring any danger in my heart
<DaskReech> smitt: crackers are bad. hackers are ok ;-)
<DaskReech> crackers try to break systems
<smitt> ok, i download amarok visual style, new style but it in tar gz format and i dont know what i need to do to install it
<smitt> why crackers do it?
<Nalleman> Hi, i have messed up the panel objects in 4.1. Is there a way to get it back to default?
<smitt> where i need to install amarok visual style?
<smitt> i need path
<DaskReech> smitt: Cause they want to
<DaskReech> smitt: It should have  a file README in it
<DaskReech> read the README
<smitt> but my computer hasnt any secret developments or any new technologies
<smitt> no the readme files are not here
<smitt> no in this pack
<HappySmileMan> If they're breaking into computers it's usually to bot people or make a profit somehow
<HappySmileMan> If you use a credit card online then it's worthwhile for someone to hack your computer and install a trojan
<smitt> only css file and subfolder
<HappySmileMan> Even if not, they could use it to send spam
<sd32> DaskReech: but the midi  question livened up the #amarok channel..lol
<DaskReech> sd32: heehee :-)
<smitt> linux systems better in deffensive versus cracker attacks?
<smitt> dask thaks nubmer 2
<DaskReech> smitt: Can be
<HappySmileMan> Yeha they're generally safer, and they get updates much more quickly than Windows systems, so if someone does figure out how to break into it it usually gets fixed quickly (as long as you update regularly)
<DaskReech> smitt: certainly much easier to protect against people cracking in
<smitt> hmm
<smitt> windows - is trash can where viruses are grow and they population are big, they leave leave leave and system dying)
<smitt> dask they are not answering me
<smitt> but talks(
<DaskReech> ha ha :)
<smitt> i mean amarok chanel
<smitt> ))
<DaskReech> ask sd32 to poke them with something rousing :0
<smitt> not viruses)))
<sd32> lol
<smitt> viruses are talks and i heard it)
<smitt> on the night
<DaskReech> smitt: Restore and Trash can harbour viruses on Windows
<smitt> i think they dont know amarok visual style instalation path, people from #amarok
<smitt> dont answer for me...
<smitt> ok
<smitt> i need windows
<DaskReech> smitt: probably ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<smitt> for my new viruses from internet
<DaskReech> smitt: have fun
<jabrroa> windows sucks
<smitt> i like viruses to grow
<smitt> grow and prosper
<jabrroa> wtf is with this guy?
<smitt> and eat)
<jabrroa> and get arrested
<smitt> just kidding)
<jabrroa> viruses are nothing to play with...
<sd32> its easy to track ips on irc
<jabrroa> already got his hehe
<jabrroa> i aint even the law (yet)
<smitt> dask
<DaskReech> yes?
<jabrroa> century tele comunications
<smitt> why ark's drug&drop are incorrect works
<sd32> thats why you dont want tot make people angry here..:)
<smitt> errors
<smitt> when i drug any
<jabrroa> yes :)
<jabrroa> drag*
<smitt> oh)
<smitt> drug i mean
<smitt> ou
<jabrroa> wtf?
<smitt> drag)
<smitt> sorry
<jabrroa> DRAG
<jabrroa> lol
<sd32> !punctuation
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smitt> grug - is kokain and others
<smitt> ok thanks
<smitt> i try it
<smitt_> dask
<cuznt> when i partition my spare hd the one i want to use for BOTH systems would work as a ntfs   a fat32 ex2 ex3 ??
<smitt_> what about fix drag&drop in Ark program? do u know anithing?
<DaskReech> smitt_: Yeah Drag and drop is messed up in KDE4 for ark
<DaskReech> Hold on
<DaskReech> cuznt: NTFS or Fat32
<smitt_> ntfs - is big error system
<DaskReech> smitt_: nope still seems broken
<cuznt> so fat32 is the better choice?
<smitt_> dask can i fix it manualy?
<smitt_> or i need any other channel?
<DaskReech> smitt_: Not likely :(
<smitt_> any lowsize ark analogs?
<DaskReech> cuznt: as long as you don't have huge files
<smitt_> to download now (i just have dialup only)
<DaskReech> smitt_: it works just not with Drag and drop :-(
<cuznt> its for music sharing
<cuznt> and video
<cuznt> so yes
<cuznt> 11g to save at first
<DaskReech> cuznt: anything above 3 GB?
<DaskReech> any one file larger than 3GBs?
<cuznt> as i just said to make a video it takes 11g @ first
<smitt_> dask
<smitt_> it works but why ark show error messege "tar: no file"
<smitt_> dask
<smitt_> give me apt-get install style commands for update my kde3 functioanlity
<smitt_> thanks
<DaskReech> smitt_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<smitt_> dask that is all?)
<DaskReech> smitt_: yes
<achite> slt tt
<achite> y a t'il qquelqu'un qui peut m'éxliqué comment configurer ma webcam
<smitt_> i dont understand it
<DaskReech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaskReech> achite: Which language?
<achite> french
<DaskReech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaskReech> Hmm didn't pick that up
<smitt_> dask
<smitt_> i have a questions
<ActionParsnip> smitt_: wassup?
<smitt_> emm if i use any console apt process can i use graphical gui for it together?
<ActionParsnip> smitt_: no, only 1 app can access the packages at once
<ActionParsnip> smitt_: yu can use either interchangably, but not simultaneously
<smitt_> okey
<smitt_> i ll be wait
<smitt_> when apt finishes his job
<smitt_> and then i try to install any programs from apt gui
<uberadm> whats the general opinion on kde4?
<smitt_> kde3)
<uberadm> the kde thats just come out with kubuntu8.1
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: imho, its fine
<smitt_> who use gnome?
<uberadm> I quite like it, but wireless is giving me grief
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: thats not kde, thats the OS
<uberadm> oh ok
<uberadm> do you think it would be better if I just changed to ubuntu?
<smitt_> is alac decoder useful?
<isaacj87> hey all, accidentally deleted the trash from the places panel in Dolphin. Anyone know how to get it back...Is it "trash:/" ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> i dunno how to get it back in dolphin
<JontheEchidna> isaacj87: you can drag trash:/ to the places sidebar
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: check the trash folders exist and remember linux is case sensitive
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: where is that located?
<JontheEchidna> just type trash into the location bar
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: depends what desktop environment you like
<JontheEchidna> right click -> edit location bar
<uberadm> ActionParsnip: I usually tend towards kde, but I'm more concerned about getting my pc working properly
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: well if you like kde, install kubuntu
<uberadm> thats the thing, I can't seem to get my wireless working... kwirelessmanager doesn't load
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: then use a different app
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: or manuallly config /etc/network/interfaces
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: Thanks, I just needed the location. Drag and drop didn't work with KDE 4.2 beta 1, so I just manually added a new entry to the place panel with the location of "trash:/"
<smitt_> downloading kdevelop, thiks it is cool
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: there are millions of wifi config apps
<brain> guten abend
<comedit> How can I get things as : edit as root, open as root, run as root back in my menus again in kubuntu 8.10 (kde 4.1)
<uberadm> ActionParsnip: how close are kubuntu and ubuntu? is the difference just in the DE?
<ActionParsnip> yep
<ActionParsnip> literally
<comedit> in kde 3.5 it was all there
<uberadm> ActionParsnip: okay, well that helps
<ActionParsnip> comedit: kdesudo kate or sudo <cli app> or kdesudo <gui app>
<comedit> or is there an other way to work as root in Kde now
<comedit> from Konsole you mean
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<comedit> that's a setback for me
<ActionParsnip> comedit: i dont know any other way
<ActionParsnip> comedit: mind you I use CLI LOADS
<uberadm> comedit: I use sudo passwd
<ActionParsnip> oh dont do that
<uberadm> lol why not...?
<ActionParsnip> enabling root logon reduces the security of your system
<comedit> well I am ok if i am workingin Konsole to use sudo no prob ... why not sudo
<ActionParsnip> sudo on console is awesome
<ActionParsnip> enabling the root logon is retarded
<DaskReech> ActionParsnip: No it doesn't :-P
<ActionParsnip> you can sudo -i
<DaskReech> No it's not
<uberadm> whats sudo -i?
<jlc> when I install kubuntu on top of ubuntu and login, it has both NetworkManager applet and KnetworkManager in the task bar
<DaskReech> uberadm: Temporary root login
<DaskReech> jlc: kill one
<ActionParsnip> DaskReech: if the account is disabled there is 0% chance anyone can get at that account
<jlc> how do I remove nm-applet from it
<jlc> is that normal?
<DaskReech> ActionParsnip: Yeah but they get at your account and you are equally screwed
<DaskReech> Not a lot of difference
<ActionParsnip> DaskReech: but they have to know your password which is not gained using buffer attacks / program attacks
<DaskReech> It does prevent you accidently screwing yourself in most cases which is useful
<uberadm> the way kubuntu handles root is a bit weird
<ActionParsnip> DaskReech: sudo / kdesudo requires password entry, root doesnt
<DaskReech> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faileas> uberadm: sudo is ok once you get used to it
 * uberadm isused to using su
<coreymon77> uberadm: so was i when i first started, now i always use sudo, even when not on kubuntu
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to do to get to Windows shared files? It worked before, but now it asks me for a password?
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: sudo -i is advised
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: you can use smbmount
<coreymon77> just plain sudo is advised really
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: make sure the access account has a password or it won't fly
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: I am using the regular file manager (Dolphin)
<uberadm> when I tried using sudo it asked to the root passwd... which I never set in install
<CoJaBo-Eee> It asks me for a password.
<Dragnslcr> uberadm- no, it asked for your user password
<ActionParsnip> uberadm: you did, its YOUR password that you log in with
<uberadm> oh lol
<uberadm> okay
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: then use username / password that has the permissions you want in the local folder permissions
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: There is no password tho, its configured to share to anyone.
 * uberadm is starting to get this now... ubuntu doesn't ask for a root passwd in install so that the system is more secure by default
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: i'd add a password. Ive personally never had a none passworded account for shares
<astromme> is anyone working in jaunty with fglrx? It keeps failing for me.
<comedit> ok basically I was looking for a solution in KDE4.1 for example within dolphin: right click  open as root
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Its a home network shared drive. There is no need for a password, yet it is asking me for one.
<comedit> that's now gone in 4.1
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: try adding a password, see if its good
<comedit> and Konsole I know how to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> comedit: add a menu item for 'run dolphin as root' which runs 'kdesudo dolphin'
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Not even sure how, never used passwords on Windows shares before. I connected before OK, not sure what could have changed now.
<comedit> now I got it
<comedit> ActionParsnip: thanks (should havethought of it myself)
<ActionParsnip> comedit: np man
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there any way to get it to connect without password?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: i think you are gonna have to experiment with the new system
<smitt_> dask
<DaskReech> yes?
<smitt_> do u use backtrack3?
<smitt_> up
<DaskReech> No What's that?
<smitt_> emm hacker linux system
<DaskReech> Nope not used it
<smitt_> very very cool
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to fix it?
<smitt_> try it, it is only live cd
<JontheEchidna> My BbalL plasmoid is stuck inside my cashew D:
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: i'd add a new windows user account with a password
<HappySmileMan> Is the Bball plasmoid supposed to just fall and then sit at bottom of screen
<HappySmileMan> If so it's working perfectly and not very impressive
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: then use smbmount in /etc/fstab to mount it at boot and store the username and password
<DaskReech> HappySmileMan: It's a bouncing ball
<DaskReech> You throw it against things and it bounces
<DaskReech> More a proof of concept like the tiger face
<DaskReech> Not intended to be useful
<HappySmileMan> Ah I assumed it was supposed to keep going, rather than require user to throw it
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Why would it require a password
<DaskReech> That would get annoying fast
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: security, i guess. not sure
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<HappySmileMan> Having a ball sit at bottom of screen is annoying?
<DaskReech> HappySmileMan: having it bouncing by itself randomly then trying to catch it to stop it would be annoying
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Did something change in a recent update that broke it working wihout password, or is it something else that I might have changed?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: not sure what you have changed. could be an update
<HappySmileMan> Hey iu think I just got to to go forever by reducing gravity to 0, friction to 0 and max restitution
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<HappySmileMan> It DOES get annoying
<DaskReech> HappySmileMan: Leave it for a few hours :)
<HappySmileMan> Have is bouncing slowly along bottom, doubt it can speed up so I'll leave it there
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> you can set it to autobounce too
<Limpalot> Can anyone point me to a good howto for syncing Nokia E65 against Evolution? Please, pretty please with sugar on top?
<sd32> what  no cherry?
<Limpalot> Ok, I'll throw in a cherry too :)
<sd32> :)
<ActionParsnip> Limpalot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260676
<Limpalot> ActionParsnip: That should work with Intrepid? Hmmmm, maybe I'll just have to walk trough it again...
<Limpalot> I'll give it a go, thanx for the tip :)
<ActionParsnip> Limpalot: yeah, ubuntu is ubuntu
<DaskReech> is kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Limpalot: http://www.opensync.org/ticket/628
<DaskReech> OpenXchange?
<DaskReech> For KDE 4.4 :-(
<Limpalot> Hmm, can't find libopensync-plugin-kdepim and the repos indicated doesn't have intrepid. Just trying to sync between local Evolution and the E65
<Limpalot> The first phone that comes with easy Evolution integration is going straight to my pocket the instance it hits the shops! What is it with Nokia and MS?
<DaskReech> Money?
<ActionParsnip> ms get more support due to bug #1
<valerio> #kubuntu-it
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: I get "mount error 5 = Input/output error"
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Eee: check your mount command
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> is there a command to make the cursor invisible?
<Xand3r> i want that the cursor is invisible in a certain application
<Xand3r> how can i make this?
<Guest77531> Xand3r: you can ask the author of the application to do it
<Guest77531> there's a QT call for it.
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Assuming the command is correct in that link, it should right.
<Guest77531> Xand3r: xwit might be able to do it.
<Guest77531> which app?
<wesley__> So how are you guys thinking about kde4.2
<ActionParsnip> Xand3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395023
<astromme> wesley__ I'm struggling with jaunty right now
<astromme> kde4.2 itself is great. My radeon card is not (and my nvidia no better =/)
#kubuntu 2008-12-05
<ActionParsnip> astromme: its not supported here as its not released, head into #ubuntu+1
<wesley__> yeah but you are using a alpha kubuntu
<david_edmundson> wesley__: I'm still at the "wow, this has so much potential! but isn't quite super polished yet" stage
<wesley__> have you even see 4.0 ?
<astromme> ActionParsmip. I'm not asking for support here, just commenting on my experiences
<david_edmundson> I've been keeping up with SVN
<david_edmundson> but run 4.1 on my main desktyop
<wesley__> oh nice, its a beta but i believe its already stable for daily use
<david_edmundson> stable yes
<wesley__> i havent had a crash in production use
<wesley__> systembar is fixed in 4.2
<ActionParsnip> astromme: ok cool :)
<wesley__> only i though kde would bring a new networkmanager for kde.2
<wesley__> 4.2
<david_edmundson> at work we're still on KDE 3.4.... it's driving me nuts...
<cuznt> when i do chmod777 it says there is a missing operand
<Daisuke_Ido> david_edmundson: probably safer that way
<astromme> at least you're on kde in the first place
<david_edmundson> 3.5 would be an improvement
<Daisuke_Ido> cuznt: um, because it's chmod 777, not chmod777
<cuznt> ah
<cuznt> thanks
<david_edmundson> adn cuznt you need the filename after the 777
<Daisuke_Ido> just be careful playing with that
<Daisuke_Ido> last thing you need is all of /etc to be world-writable
<soa2ii> Hi there. I'm on gentoo here and just installed KDE 4.1.3. Konqueror is horribly slowly but on the kubuntu desktop I have on my workplace it is not. Does anyone know if the kubuntu-team changes smth with the default settings?
<david_edmundson> they add on an ad-block list
<david_edmundson> that's the only change I know of
<david_edmundson> konqueror is slow, or "network in general" ?
<soa2ii> Just konqueror
<soa2ii> firefox is alright
<soa2ii> mail also
<soa2ii> kmail even
<soa2ii> Just http with firefox
<soa2ii> uh konqueror... sorry
<david_edmundson> there is some bizarre "bug"(lacking feature) in that konq does a DNS lookup on each request
<david_edmundson> but that's the only konq/FF difference I can think of
<sd32> and multiple requests
<ActionParsnip> if you want a nippy browser try opera
<david_edmundson> right. bed time for me.
<soa2ii> ActionParsnip: I have FF, Opera and Konqueror installed.
<soa2ii> But I just like Konqueror (:
<david_edmundson> stick with the FOSS!
<soa2ii> Opera is fine too
<david_edmundson> me too
<Xand3r> ActionParsnip:
<soa2ii> So I would like to fix konquerors dns behaviour...
<Xand3r> ActionParsnip: there is now solution
<soa2ii> does kubuntu ship a local dns cache?
<ActionParsnip> Xand3r: sup?
<Xand3r> the link you geved me
<david_edmundson> soa2ii: doesn't seem to
<Xand3r> it shows a unsolved treat
<soa2ii> david_edmundson: weird.
<soa2ii> But why is it slow here and on my other system not?
<david_edmundson> Xand3r: which app do you want to hide the mouse in?
<david_edmundson> soa2ii: check your network cable is in fully :-P
<Xand3r> david_edmundson: i start a game with wine, but the desktop mouse is still shown, so i just want to hide it in the game
<david_edmundson> ah ok
<CoJaBo-Eee> ActionParsnip: Ok, apparently the problem is that Dolphin cannot be running when I run the mount command.
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<astromme> Well, this is better. I guess I just get to use my older nvidia card
<Cannon> hi all
<Cannon> i installed kubuntu earlier and all the fonts are really small ... i've checked the size in the settings and they are set to a normal size of 9 ... if I increase them all it still doesn't help as apps such as adept, the writing is too small to read ... what can I do?
<JontheEchidna> Cannon: adept is special in that it is run as root
<JontheEchidna> you can change font settings for root-run apps by running systemsettings as root. (Alt +F2, type kdesudo systemsettings)
<Cannon> yes JontheEchidna ... but my point is that 9 should be more than big enough
<JontheEchidna> maybe the X dpi settings are screwed?
<Cannon> could be ... how do I fix?
<Cannon> i did notice that it was the same with the live cd too
<Cannon> any other thoughts JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I'm not really an expert with that type of stuff, and it works for me (tm) so I'm not too experienced with fixing stuff like that
<Cannon> k, thanks anyways
<noteosvaldo_> rectec
<birkof> hi all :)
<birkof> anyone having trouble with kmap and diimap?
<genii> !br | noteosvaldo_
<ubottu> noteosvaldo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<birkof> kmail...
<NeoMIRV> hmm, I just upgraded to intrepid (from hardy) and every video I play (all formats) flicker really badly. Anyone know if this is a known issue or?
<birkof> NeoMIRV: never heard about. with nvidia all run fine, after upgrade
<birkof> NeoMIRV: are you sure yu are using correct video driver?
<NeoMIRV> Yeah, I'm wondering if its something in the new fglrx (yes ATI :( *sigh* ) restricted drivers
<birkof> NeoMIRV: sorry, i can't help you :(
<birkof> NeoMIRV: maybe envy can?
<mister-tea> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<birkof> wow
<birkof> !kmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail
<NeoMIRV> hmm
<birkof> !disconnected imap
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<burn_> NeoMIRV u have problem with new ati radeon drivers on 8.10?
<birkof> !dimap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dimap
<NeoMIRV> I suppose that's what it is
<NeoMIRV> All my video's flicker really really bad
<burn_> i have the same problems
<burn_> and when i click on activate drivers on hardvare tool nothing happends
<mister-tea> birkof:  you should pm ubottu if you don't know if the factoids exsist
<guest00007> hi, i am having a problem with the keyboard shortcut ctrl+alt+n... It is used to open a new tab in the konsole window, and that works fine, but the problem is that it also sets the volume control to 100%.  I checked the ~/.xine/config file to see if it had anything in there but i didn't see any references to any keyboard shortcuts.  Also I checked the keyboard settings in the system settings under the K menu, but it wasn't t
<birkof> mister-tea: ok, sorry :)
<mister-tea> np
<mister-tea> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NeoMIRV> what's this about envy?
<NeoMIRV> I don't get it
<birkof> mister-tea: ubottu neither can help me :(
<birkof> NeoMIRV: apt-cache search envy
<birkof> NeoMIRV: in a terminal
<NeoMIRV> ah I see these are just bleeding edge drivers or something eh
<mister-tea> birkof: I can only suggest you state the nature and errors of your problem and if any one here knows the answer they will likely reply
<mister-tea> be very specific more info is better
<genii> NeoMIRV: Yes, the envyng is just a set of scripts which get the latest drivers from the manufacturer and install them. But as the bot warns, these scripts do not always work well.
<birkof> everyone using dimap on kmail?
<birkof> i've a weird problem since kde4.1: no subfolders are shown, just inbox
<birkof> update to 4.1.80 (aka 4.2 beta1) didn't help
<birkof> subscription dialogs (local and on the server) is ok, i see all the subfolders correctly
<birkof> i'm googled around, but seems that i'm the only having this problem
<birkof> server is a dovecot with courier compatibility enabled
<birkof> I recreated the cache, unsubscribed and subcreibed, recreated the cache but, still no subfolders
<birkof> any idea? kmail is unusable for me without disconnected imap (while imap works just fine)
<birkof> if you need some other info, i'm here :)
<NeoMIRV> hmm envyNG said I already had the latest and compatible installed
<genii> birkof: Perhaps make mention in channel #kubuntu-devel
<scarfhogg> hi all, i have a problem with plasma(?) on kde 4.1.3 (kubuntu 8.10): there is no panel anymore. also no wallpaper. the default plasmoids folder view and notes are there. but the background is just a white & grey checkerboard pattern.
<birkof> genii: ok, i will try, thank you
<scarfhogg> i already deleted the plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc files in ~/.kde/share/config but that doesn't help
<guest00007> hi, i am having a problem with the keyboard shortcut ctrl+alt+n... It is used to open a new tab in the konsole window, and that works fine, but the problem is that it also sets the volume control to 100%.  I checked the ~/.xine/config file to see if it had anything in there but i didn't see any references to any keyboard shortcuts.  Also I checked the keyboard settings in the system settings under the K menu, but it wasn't t
<guest00007> scarfhogg: I had a similar problem when i originally upgraded, and i noticed it happened when i had kmail set on startup in a ~/.kde4/Autostart/<script>
<guest00007> scarhogg: i have no idea why it happened, but it did... I took it out of the script and i no longer had that problem... if that doesn't fix it, i have no other suggestions
<birkof> scarfhogg: you can try to create a new test user, and see if the desktop is ok. If it is, you can logout, delete the whole .kde tree (backup is a good idea) and login again to see if helped
<scarfhogg> thanks guest00007 and birkof, i'll give it a try
<guest00007> scarfhogg: np
<guest00007> birkof: do you have any suggestions with my problem?
<birkof> guest00007: not really :(
<birkof> the master volume jumps to 100%?
<guest00007> ya, no idea why
<guest00007> it is really annoying when i am listing to music and open a new terminal tab and the volume shoots up blaring loud...sux
<birkof> guest00007: and do youaltready checked the keyboard shortcut?
<birkof> let me give a try...
<guest00007> ya, the one specifically for kmix is in the system settings/ keyboard section
<birkof> are you using amarok tolisten music?
<guest00007> no reference to ctrl+alt+n... ya, but it happens whether or not amarok is in the systray or not
<guest00007> that is why i thought of the .xine
<birkof> ok, let me try this
<guest00007> dir
<harolddong> kde-window-manager and kde-workspace-data conflict when trying to install the beta.  Is there a way around this? http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/80598/
<birkof> guest00007: well, ctrl+alt+n didn't open a new tab in my konsole, and didn't alter the volume either...
<birkof> guest00007: ctrl+shift+n do new tab, but didn't modify master volume
<guest00007> goto your konsole->settings/configure\ shortcuts... what is your "new tab" shortcut
<birkof> guest00007: ctrl+shift+n
<guest00007> ok, thanks for trying though..
<scarfhogg> ctrl+shift+n seems to be the default for new tab in konsole. i have that too.
<birkof> guest00007: ctrl+alt+n alter the volume even if no multimedia application is open?
<burn_> try crtl+t
<burn_> in console
<guest00007> does anybody know if there is an xine has a keyboard shortcut file anywhere (cause i didn't see anything in the ~/.xine/config file)
<guest00007> ya, that is the wierd thing no vlc, no mplayer, no nothing except kmix and it still goes to 100%
<guest00007> ctrl+t doesn't do anything in the konsole
<guest00007> i figure maybe it could be part of the xine daemon or something... cause i am running out of ideas
<birkof> guest00007: and do you checked in system-settings->keyboard and mouse -> standard keyboard shortcuts?
<guest00007> ya, there is a specific section for kmix in there, but no reference to ctrl+alt+n
<guest00007> that is why i am here :)
<guest00007> figured many more brains were better than my 1
<guest00007> i guess i could hack it and change the konsole tab shortcut to something other than the default... i just like the idea of knowing the default so that it would work on any kde computer :)
<birkof> guest00007: sorry, out of ideas, just checked my keyboard shortcuts but no ctrl+alt+n...
<guest00007> birkof: check you keyboard shortcuts... which ones?
<guest00007> *check->checked
<guest00007> *you->your
<birkof> guest00007: all of them
<birkof> in  system-settings->keyboard and mouse
<guest00007> ya that was where i started..
<birkof> i can export scheme, if you like to diff with your
<guest00007> i don't think that is necessary, but thanks for the offer
<birkof> guest00007: you welcome :)
 * birkof will try again with google. damn dimap!!
<birkof> good night
<kristian_> Is there any way to enforce the use of the mga graphics driver in Intrepid? Xorg.conf is a no go, and autodetection seemingly fails.
<sachith> hai all
<SiVA_> is it ok if I install grub on /boot partition?
<gui_> hey
<kristian_> hi
<SiVA_> hi
<gui_> sup?
<kristian_> Can anyone tell me what the deal is on xorg.conf in intrepid Ibex?
<mister-tea> the deal?
<kristian_> Is it obsolete or still of some use?
<draik> How can I get the links within Thunderbird to open with Firefox?
<SiVA_> draik: change your default applications
<mister-tea> go into thunderbird settings and set it as the default
<SiVA_> System settings
<draik> SiVA_: I did that already.
<draik> mister-tea: How so? I tried to look for that option.
<kristian_> I'm asking because I'm fighting an uphill battle trying to make the system use a matrox legacy driver
<gyhu> hi
<mister-tea> I would have to log on to my other box to tell you and I'm not there right now but I did it
<kristian_> People refer to the xorg.conf file, but changes I make to it all result in low-graphics mode... only xforcevesa work
<draik> Ok mister-tea. I will see what I'm overlooking.
<kristian_> ...though it also limits the display to 800x600, which is rather annoying
<matt> Something is sorta strange. I encoded a dvd to an mp4, yet when I play it...it has checkers on it. So to say..I think it may have something to do with interlacing...but I'm not sure. I used Handbrake to encode. However...if I open a dvd in my drive with either vlc or dragon...same thing. So I'm led to believe it is a codec probably. Any ideas...and will I have to rencode those mp4's after it's fixed?
<gui_> maybe its the resolution
<mister-tea> draik:  in the settings menu there is an application tab if memory serves
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<asobi> i have 7zip installed, why doesn't it extract?
<gui_> did u select the file
<gui_> ?
<kristian_> Also, I've been toying with xrandr, but it constantly complains that it cannot open any displays - this is with and without ?dm running.
<asobi> right click then extract fails
<draik> mister-tea: No. Nothing about applications from what I can see.
<binMonkey> how do i know if i'm using sdl or gtk?  i'm wondering if i can't speed up my video card.
<gui_> every one here uses kubuntu?
<gyhu> yes
<gyhu> everyone uses kubuntu
<faileas> amongst other things ;)
<gui_> ok
<k0rnz> hello?
<gui_> hey
<mister-tea> draik: k I'll go look
<k0rnz> if i have a 200gb hard drive and i formatted, how much free space should I have usuable?
<k0rnz> i am seeing 186.3gb
<faileas> oh
<faileas> rounding errors
<gui_> not rlly
<faileas> hard drive manufaters use a 1000 meg gig
<gui_> i have a 80gb and it showed as 73
<faileas> software folk use a 1024 meg gig
<k0rnz> after i reformat my drive again, shouldnt i be seeing 200gb or just 186gb after clean format?
<gui_> maybe 190gb
<gui_> its normal
<faileas> k0rnz: its normal
<faileas> rounding errors, like i said ;)
<k0rnz> so even after fresh reformat, i will never see 200gb again but just lower like 190gb?
<k0rnz> i thought after i reformat drive it will again show 200gb raw unformatted space available
<gui_> maybe
<k0rnz> but the weird thing is it is only showing 186gb free available space to format
<gui_> it never rlly shows its actual size
<k0rnz> ok thanks
<gui_> np
<mister-tea> draik: I just looked and my last update changed the way the preferences look my best advice is to try system settings and set default applications and set FF as the default browser then make sure that thunderbird preferences are set to make tbird the default email client
<draik> mister-tea: They are setup as defaults
<mister-tea> the mozilla website then?
<draik> Let me check.
<Guest91828> Does anyone know anything about PSCX2?
<vivek> hi\
<vivek> does anyone know to change the theme and skins for kopete?
<vivek> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43243
<bdizzle> someone remind how to install a .bin file, ie, Google Earth?
<vivek> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43243
<GregV4> Anyone know why the stop key on my G15 is being recognized by Amarok as AudioLowerVOlume?
<Simeon_H> if I compile and install a new version of glibc will it screw everything up?
<mister-tea> vivek:  settings> configure> appearance
<Adola> Anyone know about Now playing plugin and Amarok 2?
<draik> mister-tea: I found it. Here is a link if you're curious... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502651
<mister-tea> draik: thanks
<draik> mister-tea: Now I have to post the resolution in the bug report I made a long time ago
<Simeon_H> come on this could end badly
<stdin> Simeon_H: depends on the version you install, but generally: yes
<stdin> best not to mess with glibc unless you're absolutely sure it'l ABI compatible with what all your apps were compiled against
<stdin> s/it'l/it's/
<Simeon_H> well I'm still on hardy
<Simeon_H> so it might give me a reason to upgrade
<Simeon_H> :P
<Simeon_H> err s/hardy/feisty
<stdin> feisty? that's not even supported any more
<Simeon_H> I know
<Simeon_H> but I'm too lazy to update it
<Simeon_H> so this might "motivate" me to
<Simeon_H> I still have Hoary CD's lying around
<Simeon_H> I ordered like 40 of them
<Simeon_H> ubuntu Hoary that is
<Simeon_H> not Kubuntu
<stdin> well, they didn't offer Kubuntu back then, so I guessed you meant Ubuntu ;)
<faileas> Simeon_H: coasters ;p
<stdin> coasters for human beings
<Adola> AHAHAHAHAH
<Zehava> can I use kde 3.2-3.5 styles on kde 4.0?
<JontheEchidna> Zehava: nope
<Zehava> okay thanks
<mroc> i'm having webcam trouble with kopete - everything works fine until trying to accept/view a webcam, then it just says no image received.
<Zehava> What's the command to search in apt?
<hads> aptitude search foobar
<genii> Zehava: apt-cache search <name>
<Zehava> thanks
<genii> Zehava: np
<mroc> any ideas on the webcam kopete thing?  it just says no image received.
<Zehava> how do I open control center?
<szrhawaii> my knetwork isnt accessing to a secured access point after pluging in the password and everything the wireless shuts down and doesnt read the access point
<szrhawaii> can anyone help
<ephoenix> hey everyone
<KazieKama> ok, so since I cannot find a 64 bit version of flash from adobe, are there any other alternatives for using flash on Kubuntu 8.10 AMD64?
<Adola> Hello!
<KazieKama> hola!
<Adola> Ummm.
<Adola> Umm, you do'nt need a 64 bit version...I believe....The regular SHOULD work.
<KazieKama> Right on, ty, Ill give it a shot
<Adola> Yes!
<KazieKama> Oh, another question, any suggestions for a good linux irc client besides Konversation?
<Adola> AHAHAH, That's what I'm oN!  I just started IRC like a week ago!
<Adola> Ummmm....Google it?  Google:IRC clients Kubuntu
<Adola> I know there is a HUGE list of them!
<faileas> KazieKama: kvirc isn't bad, or xchat
<KazieKama> Ill look those up, ty
<Adola> No problem!
<SiVA_> hey
<Adola> Hello!
<NeoMIRV> I have found a fix for the ATI overlay flicker.
<astromme> NeoMIRV: lets hear it
<Adola> OMG
<Adola> ATI CARD FLICKER?
<Adola> MINE DOES THAT.
<NeoMIRV> Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<NeoMIRV> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<NeoMIRV> Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
<NeoMIRV>  and in /etc/environment INTEL_BATCH="1"
<Adola> It flickers when using soemthing that uses OpenGL and I do soemthing OUTSIDE of the box.
<NeoMIRV> Yeah I couldn't play anything using an Overlay would flicker really bad..
<Adola> SO, THAT HAPPENS TO YOU TOO?
<NeoMIRV> uh, not anymore
<faileas> Adola: dude. caps
<astromme> I'm wondering what else that breaks. (if anything, but those options don't look too nice)
<astromme> but good job =). That's definitely an issue
<Adola> (It used to do it like no other on Hardy..But, with Intrepid. It only does it when I go do something else besdies what game or 3d thing I'm using)
<matt____> How can i kill an xserver? I need runtime 3, sudo I sudo init 3, but How can i kill x?
<Adola> I have an ATI radeon x300
<NeoMIRV> They don't break anything .. supposedly just the AccelMethod EXA is supposed to work but I required the other too options too
<astromme> I can't try it on my box atm.... because fglrx broke to the point where I swapped it out for my older nvidia card.
<NeoMIRV> CTRL-BACKSPACE restarts xserver
<matt____> NeoMIRV: CTRL-BACKSPACE restarts xserver, I need to kill it completely.
<NeoMIRV> not sure exactly what the INTEL_BATCH="!" does but it doubles my framerates
<NeoMIRV> ps aux |grep /usr/bin/X
<matt____> How can I kill X?
<NeoMIRV> ps aux |grep /usr/bin/X  then kill -9 the first set of numbers from the left (which is the pid)
<matt____> NeoMIRV: Says I don't have a grep
<NeoMIRV> uhh
<NeoMIRV> sudo apt-get install grep
<cprgmswr2> KDE 4.2 screwed up my system
<matt____> NeoMIRV: Well..I did that...I have a grep..but it's just an unrecognized command.
<matt____> NeoMIRV: wait!
<matt____> that's not a !, it's an |
<NeoMIRV> yeah .. piping character
<cprgmswr2> what program do I need for kde to reconize alt+f2
<NeoMIRV> I think its krunner no?
<cprgmswr2> nope
<cprgmswr2> alt-tab doesn't work aslo
<NeoMIRV> yeah I heard 4.2 was really unstable thus far
<cprgmswr2> I don't think kubuntu shoudl have released kde 4.2
<cprgmswr2> its really bad
<NeoMIRV> shoot is that what those 85 updates waiting to be installed are?
<matt____> NeoMIRV: NeoMIRV Got it. Now I need a kernel source. kernel-source doesn't work.
<cprgmswr2> ROFL
<NeoMIRV> :)
<cprgmswr2> if it says kde 4.1.80
<NeoMIRV> I know it was mostly kde stuff.. I had restarted X so the notifier is gone
<matt____> Nvidia wants me to install kernel source..but "kernel-source" is unavailible.
<cprgmswr2> I could not type into a window in kde 4.2
<NeoMIRV> apt-cache search kernel-source
<cprgmswr2> this sucks... I may need to re-install kubuntu
<macjason0607> hey all .. kde 4 keeps crashing when i empty the trash .. does it do this because the trash is on the pane l?
<bobesponja> cprgmswr2: they didn't release, they just put up some beta packages for those willing to test them
<cprgmswr2> bobesponja: I release that, but they shouldn't have released a completely unusuable desktop
<cprgmswr2> how do you even test something like that
<NeoMIRV> where'd they release them to?
<cprgmswr2> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<cprgmswr2> Be warned, kde 4.2 is not ready for even testing
<jlc> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<jlc> i've been running this and its been pretty stable
<cprgmswr2> What?!?
<cprgmswr2> Thats not the link thats posted online
<jlc> yeah, its under ppa
<macjason0607> anyone ?
<jlc> there is also nightly builds
<rishad> hi is there a way to reset the color scheme in kde 4.1 through a config file?
<jlc> cprgmswr2: i'm a gnome user just playing around, so keep that in mind
<jlc> ;)
<cprgmswr2> My system is screwed after installing kde4.2
<rishad> anyone?
<cprgmswr2> I can't stand gnome
<jlc> i've used it for almost 10 years so... I got used to it
<cprgmswr2> If they work the bugs out, kde 4.2 looks very promising
<jlc> flirting with kde and e17
<NeoMIRV> cprgmswr2: Yes there are several forum posts that warn that the kde 4.2 packages are not ready for even alpha testing yet..
<macjason0607> how do i disable dolphin
<cprgmswr2> I think it should be listed on the main page of kubuntu
<Adola> I've not even gotten to see 4.2 (Dial-up)
<cprgmswr2> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<macjason0607> cprgmswr2, that for me ?
<rishad> could someone please help? system settings is crashing because of this color scheme!!
<Adola> Do you have problems with Dolphin's slow crap?
<cprgmswr2> Adola: ROFL
<Adola> How it won't select more than like 4 files without lagging?
<jlc> cprgmswr2: yeah, i tried that and couldn't get it working but I had the ppa one working so i went back
<NeoMIRV> well thats what you risk when installing from *-experimental :)
<macjason0607> Adola, .. everytime i empty the trash it crashes
<cprgmswr2> I relize that its experimental, but it didn't say completely unusable
<jlc> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<cprgmswr2> I really thought that was just left over from when the packages were being developed
<cprgmswr2> the page indicates that its of beta quality
<Adola> Umm.
<Adola> You can make Konqueorororor open stuff instead.
<Adola> It's because.
<Adola> If you will just change
<Adola> From openGL to xrender.
<Adola> Under desktop reder thing.
<Adola> It won't lag anymore..But, you lose those fun effects.
<rishad> anyone please?
<jlc> cprgmswr2: oh wait
<jlc> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-updates-testing/+archive
<cprgmswr2> huh?
<trav> Trying to connect to a Windows PTPP VPN.  Download pppdaemon, tried using kvpnc without much luck.  Anyone have any experiences with this?
<jlc> that is what i'm running
<trav> Kubuntu 8.10
<jlc> updates-testing
<jlc> it has 4.1.80
<trav> you talking to me, jlc?
<jlc> nope
<jlc> cprgmswr2:
<trav> damnit
<jlc> sorry
<jlc> cprgmswr2: i've also played around with nightly that has worked ok
<trav> frustrating
<jlc> https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive
<szrhawaii> need help with knetwork
<szrhawaii> my access point keeps going down when i try to get into the wirless
<cprgmswr2> damn now apt-get is all messed up again
<cprgmswr2> is there a way to remove all packages
<szrhawaii> everyone else is good on the router then i jump on and everyone gets kicked off and i never get on
<NeoMIRV> damn how is it that the 'tiled' window selection is brought up ? (Kind of like alt+tab)
<szrhawaii> it gets stuck in the configuring stage then boots everyone of the router
<szrhawaii> whats wrong with my system thats making it not work
<jlc> cprgmswr2: sudo apt-get remove kde*
<jlc> ;)
<szrhawaii> astromme you there
<cprgmswr2> jlc: I get a big fat list of dependency issues
<NeoMIRV> jlc:  That's what I'd do :)
<jlc> dpkg --configure -a
<jlc> apt-get -f install
<jlc> depends on what the problem is
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to fix problems in knetwork
<jlc> install something like gnome lxde xfce fluxbox before you do that :P
<NeoMIRV> szrhawaii: Nope I don't use it.
<jlc> szrhawaii: i'm a gnomer that is just trying out kde4 so i'm not ignoring you on purpose
<cprgmswr2> jlc: http://rafb.net/p/unJV3J26.html
<NeoMIRV> I hate knetworkmanager
<szrhawaii> have you ever ran across a similar problem on any other wireless program where you get kicked out from a router and it boots everyone off by shutting down the access point when i log into it
<jlc> cprgmswr2: what is in your sources.list, do you have more than one kde* repo in there?
<NeoMIRV> I dunno I have all kind of problems with any linksys router that uses the LinkSys firmware
<tkstka> does anyone play nexuiz
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> here
<cprgmswr2> http://rafb.net/p/OHRvub88.html
<cprgmswr2> jlc: there is my sources.list file
<astromme> szrhawaii: yes
<cprgmswr2> LOL this is from gutsy
<jlc> cprgmswr2: remove the extra kde from your sources.list, or comment it out, apt-get update ; dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get autoremove
<alejandrock> any girl in this room?
<alejandrock> any girl in this room?
<jlc> kubuntu-experimental and kubuntu-experimental
<Adola> AHAHA, alejandrock YOU WERE JUST TALKING TO ME
<jlc> cprgmswr2: that should bring you down to default, would be my thought at least
<Adola> YOU THOUGHT I was a girl AAHAHAHHAHAHA
<jlc> errr
<alejandrock> any girl in this room?
<tkstka> no
<tkstka> there are no girls in the interwebs
<tkstka> ...
<Adola> AHAHHAAAHAH It's called "whois"  And, what girl would be in thsi room?  HOnestly?
<jlc> not experimental... you have members-kde4 and updates-testing, comment those out and try fixing
<alejandrock> any girl in this room?
<jlc> my cp/paste doesn't work right in kde like gnome does...
<alejandrock> I love slackware
<Adola> ~Notices the room talk...Yup, no girl~
<tkstka> there are no girls in interwebs it's a myth
<alejandrock> any healp about ubuntu
<alejandrock> ?
<tkstka> probe me wrong
<tkstka> ve
<reijimaigo> ei
<reijimaigo> help
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<cprgmswr2> jlc: I commented out members0kde4
<alejandrock_> any girl in this room?
<alejandrock_> any girl in this room?
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<astromme> alejandrock: This channel is for kubuntu support.
<alejandrock_> ubuntu ultimate edition gamer is great
<alejandrock_> the besth
<alejandrock_> distributino de debian
<jlc> alejandrock been drinking to much
<alejandrock_> jajaja ji
<alejandrock_> c
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<alejandrock_> jil where are you from
<alejandrock_> ?
<astromme> jlc: That may be =P. but it doesn't mean he has rights to spam the channel
<jlc> cprgmswr2: after commenting out, apt-get update, apt-get autoremove see how much it will remove and if its the kde4.2 stuff
<jlc> astromme: for real, !mute alejandrock_
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<cprgmswr2> jlc: its not working
<tkstka> waht was the name of the driver downloader?
<jlc> cprgmswr2: what output do you get?
<tkstka> so I can download the latest ati drivers
<jlc> cprgmswr2: dpkg --configure -a
<reijimaigo> how to update this kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the kde version
<jlc> reijimaigo: you upgrade the whole distro, not just parts, it isn't possible afaik
<alejandrock> rejimaigo sudo apt-get update
<alejandrock> rejimaigo sudo apt-get updgrade
<reijimaigo> ok thx i try that code
<alejandrock> ok
<jlc> reijimaigo: that will upgrade the whole thing
<jlc> kde and all
<alejandrock> any healp about ubuntu
<alejandrock> what it is your problem
<reijimaigo> jilc thats ok
<alejandrock> ?
<cprgmswr2> http://rafb.net/p/nMfeez30.html
<reijimaigo> jilc : thats ok
<cprgmswr2> there is the output
<alejandrock> nothing
<jlc> cprgmswr2: what command did you run
<alejandrock> girls?
<cprgmswr2> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jlc> cprgmswr2: what does sudo apt-get upgrade do now?
<reijimaigo> hang it up..!!!!
<cprgmswr2> give me dependency issues
<cprgmswr2> kde 4.2 screws up my system
<jlc> cprgmswr2: sudo apt-get -f install
<alejandrock_> girl?
<cprgmswr2> same thing
<alejandrock_> programing the bash
<alejandrock_> scripst
<jlc> cprgmswr2: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cprgmswr2> same thing
<alejandrock_> good bye bad room
<alejandrock_> bye news
<alejandrock_> usuries
<jlc> cprgmswr2: remove the other kde4 from your sourcelist too
<cprgmswr2> I removed all kde4 sources
<jlc> apt-get update
<cprgmswr2> still the same thing
<jlc> hurm
<reijimaigo> sudo] password for reijimaigo:
<reijimaigo> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
<reijimaigo> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<reijimaigo> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<reijimaigo> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<jlc> cprgmswr2: out of ideas and must sleep soon
<jlc> :)
<cprgmswr2> figures
<reijimaigo> how to upgrade my kde version to a newest version????
<reijimaigo> how to upgrade my kde version to a newest version????
<macjason0607> dam
<cprgmswr2> kde 4.2 screwd my system
<macjason0607> i can't right click in quick access
<macjason0607> it kills the panel
<jlc> first time in this channel and its full of flooders
<macjason0607> i already removed dolphin
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<jlc> ciao
<reijimaigo> thats all
<reijimaigo> ??
<reijimaigo> but how to upgrade my kde 3 to kde4???
<cprgmswr2> reijimaigo: edit your source.list and replace hardy with intrepid
<cprgmswr2> reijimaigo: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace hardy with intrepid
<cprgmswr2> then do a sudo apt-get update
<cprgmswr2> and a sudo apt-get install
<reijimaigo> not working
<reijimaigo> hwaaaaaa
<reijimaigo> ill download it.....
<reijimaigo> in iso file
<reijimaigo> from kubunto site
<reijimaigo> kubuntu
<macjason0607> guys
<macjason0607> if i download kubuntu is it just as easy as installing ubuntu ?
<cprgmswr2> yes
<macjason0607> thanks
<astromme> reijimaigo: look at the official documentation on the http://kubuntu.org site
<macjason0607> im going to wipe ubuntu .. and do a fresh install of kubuntu
<astromme> probably a good idea
<macjason0607> ugh .. then i have to install all the libdvdccs stuff
<macjason0607> argh
<reijimaigo> kabuto????
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to troubleshoot knetwork
<astromme> macjason0607:  Eh, with medibuntu it's dead simple
<astromme> szrhawaii:  What's your issue?
<szrhawaii> hey astromme your here
<astromme> yep
<szrhawaii> my access point keeps going down when i try to access it
<astromme> for a little while anyways, I'm getting sleepy
<szrhawaii> but the other comps work fine just when mine comes on it boots the access point down
<szrhawaii> well  i will try not to keep you up to late
<astromme> Has this happened before? (in another windows/linux install?)
<szrhawaii> nope
<szrhawaii> only this access oint
<szrhawaii> point
<szrhawaii> all the other places i have been work fine
<KazieKama> Another question, I have Kubuntu installed on a small aprtition right now to see if I can get eberything working that I need to before I make the full switch from XP, how do I tell dolphin where to mount the windows drives that it finds instead of defaulting to /media/*?
<astromme> It sounds sort of like a bad wifi card <-> router combo. Sometimes they don't work together so well (was more common 7 years ago with the start of B wifi)
<astromme> KazieKama: You would have to edit fstab or use kpartitioneditor
<szrhawaii> so how do i configure it is it cause my wifi is conflicting with my wireless
<astromme> szrhawaii: Sometimes incorrect settings can mess with a router as well
<KazieKama> astromme: tyty
<szrhawaii> well it seems im the only one who cant get on this one but it works on all the other ones
<astromme> szrhawaii: With kubuntu installs?
<szrhawaii> huh
<szrhawaii> ?????
<js__> anyone know what the magic pill is to get my 1680x1050 display to work with an nvidia card that insists it's only 640x480?
<astromme> what OSs do the other users have?
<szrhawaii> windows
<astromme> js__: nvidia driver or nv? (closed or open driver)
<js__> i just switched to the proprietary drive v177
<astromme> js__: What happens when you configure it with nvidia-settings
<szrhawaii> so you got any clues on what i can do on that
<szrhawaii> do you think its a settings issue
<js__> nvidia settings doesn't seem to recognize anything above 640x480
<astromme> szrhawaii: I don't think its a settings issue. It might be a but in NetworkManager or in the drivers, but it's also likely that it's just an incompatability with the card and the access point. Sorry, I don't have any other ideas
<js__> it does allow me to switch it down to 320x240 ;)
<astromme> js__: =P that'll help!
<astromme> js__: Is the driver set to nvidia in your xorg.conf?
<szrhawaii> ok is there anything i can do to troubleshoot it
<astromme> If you don't have an xorg.conf, might it be defaulting to nv because nv is still installed?
<szrhawaii> to see if it might be that
<astromme> szrhawaii: I really have no idea, sorry. If you have windows or another linux install on your laptop, you could see if it happens with that
<js__> yes
<js__> astromme: sorry, i always forget the irc shorcut to direct my messages to you
<szrhawaii> i only have kde on this comp
<astromme> js__: does xrandr show the other resolutions?
<rodrigo_> opa
<js__> xrandr?
<astromme> in your console run 'xrandr'
<szrhawaii> thanks for your help though astromme always appreciate it
<astromme> szrhawaii: Sorry, I'm out of ideas. You could try asking elsewhere (I don't know of any network channels per-se)
<astromme> szrhawaii: No problem
<js__> no, it shows the same tiny res as the nvidia-settings control panel
<astromme> js__: What are you connected to? DVI? VGA? TV-Out?
<js__> dvi
<astromme> And what card do you have?
<js__> this is what i get for 'upgrading' kubuntu
<reijimaigo> <<<<< VGA
<js__> i forget, let me look
<astromme> can you paste the contents of your Xorg.0.conf  (rafb.net/paste or similar)?
<astromme> js__: Err, make that Xorg.0.log.. might be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<szrhawaii> is there any other alternatives besides knetwork astromme
<astromme> I'm not sure what knetwork is? knetworkmanager? (glob icon/wifi indicator?)
<astromme> globe*
<js__> http://rafb.net/p/iZOX3946.html
<js__> wow it's hard to use at this res ;)
<szrhawaii> what do you use
<astromme> js__: I don't doubt that =P
<astromme> I was wrestling with my ati card earlier today... now I'm on an old nvidia card
<astromme> The only thing I could see that might be a problem: (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0
<astromme> What card do you have?
<astromme> Ahh, the log has that... 6200
<js__> i can't find the manual, i thought it was a GeForce 6200 but not for sure...this was working just dandy in 8.04
<szrhawaii> are you asking me what i have
<astromme> szrhawaii: No, was speaking to js__.
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> what about netgo
<astromme> js__: You could try asking on #xorg or #nv (might be #nvidia, don't know). I'm out of ideas.
<js__> astromme, thanks for trying to help. one day i'll learn my lesson and stick with something that works
<szrhawaii> astromme what about netgo or network-config
<tin> anyone have weirdness with X setting a virtual screen size to, say, 1600x1200, although the virtual option is commented out in xorg.conf?
<tin> didn't do this in 8.04
<astromme> szrhawaii: I've had no experience with either. dunno
<tin> goes back to normal 1280x1024 (screen and viewport) as soon as i open system settings/ display
<cprgmswr2> what package is the kded in
<dhuv> hello all, I am working with 8.10 and installed Amarok 1.4. I backedup my .kde directory from Hardy which contains the amarok directory with the collection/ratings/etc. but when I start amarok it seems to totally ignore any of the old settings and the collection information, is there anything special I need to do when using an old profile?
<agustin> hi
<agustin> hi
<snakeface> how do i change the taskbar?  i would like 2 rows.  there are way to many icons in the tray to fit in one, and also i usually have a lot of windows.
<snakeface> it seems it is locked on the bottom of the screen as well?
<dhuv> snakeface: if you are using KDE 4.1 then I think you will have to wait for 4.2
<Ayabara> I have an xorg.conf that gives me a nice dualscreen on 8.10/Gnome. In KDE 4.2b1 it gave me the same desktop on both displays, and I have no idea how/where to change this. Help?
<Ayabara> anyone else using kde4.2 and dual screen?
<glade88> on doing ktorrent -> settings/view (i dont remember) -> uncheck file menu.. is there a way to get it back?
<glade88> this makes the file menu disappear completely ^^^
<glade88> purgin config files didn't help
<glade88> s/purgin/purging
<glade88> nm, solved it
<mDemocritus> anyone know of a quick way to put a directory into a zip archive? ark won't let me save as .zip
<tkstka> use windows
<tkstka> :D
<faileas> lol
<mDemocritus> don't gimmie that baloney tkstka
<tkstka> I probably going to get banned here for talking about windows
<tkstka> :D
<jussi01> !info zip
<ubottu> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (intrepid), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<faileas> mDemocritus: double check if you have the zip package installed?
<mDemocritus> jussi01, faileas: it's installed, yes
<jussi01> mDemocritus: man zip
<jussi01> ;)
<mDemocritus> jussi01: thanks... i'll resist my urge to whine for an example, but i LOVE reading manpages :P
<tkstka> whY! WHY cant the programs remember the passwords.. I understand root is different but when I try to log in to fics(freeinternetchessserver) it never remembers it
<tkstka> why cant they just do a program that remembers those passwords.. doesnt need much extra coding
<tkstka> I would assume
<mDemocritus> tkstka: code the kde wallet support into it :)
<tkstka> I tried to use it once but it was too complicated for my windows head
<tkstka> ...
<tkstka> my head gave me bluescreen right when I saw it
<tkstka> :c
<faileas> tkstka: lol. takes time to get used to linux ;)
<mDemocritus> jussi01: zip will make the regular zip file that my technologically broken girlfriend can unzip with vista, right? theoretically, at least
<tkstka> mDemocritus: you have a girlfriend?
<tkstka> :D
<mDemocritus> tkstka: jerk lol. yes, she's an internet nerd, not a computer nerd
<faileas> mDemocritus: dude, you really should get her to install 7zip ;)
<tkstka> :c
<tkstka> well at least you are getting some
<mDemocritus> faileas: baby steps
<tkstka> :c
<mDemocritus> tkstka: and how!
<mDemocritus> enough with the offtopic already heh
<tkstka> :D
<faileas> mDemocritus: lol. standard on all my boxes ;)
<alephtwo> howdy all. Any wireless guru's online?
<mDemocritus> faileas: i know, i didn't build the machine for her... we've only been dating a couple months, i'll get to that when i can
<faileas> lol
<mDemocritus> faileas: i think her ex did it... hence why it has vista... he was apparently a horrible person lol
<faileas> my ex runs vista ;p
<mDemocritus> i almost ran out the first time i saw it
<mDemocritus> and told her if she has a problem on it that takes me longer than an hour to fix, i'm putting xp on it... somehow ;)
<faileas> mDemocritus: laptop?
<mDemocritus> nah, it's a desktop
<faileas> shoudln't be too hard then
<tkstka> I wouldnt touch vista with rubber cloves and long hockey stick
<faileas> cloves? ;p
<tkstka> :c
 * faileas has a 2K and a kubuntu box in front of him
<tkstka> OK!
<tkstka> first to help me will get internet cookie
<tkstka> how do I work with the Kwallet
<tkstka> :)
<szrhawaii> what are you trying to do in kwallet
<tkstka> add login for a program
<tkstka> so I can play chess
<tkstka> :)
<szrhawaii> you have to go to kcontrol then privacy then kwallet
<tkstka> kcontrol?
<tkstka> you mean console
<szrhawaii> kcontrol
<tkstka> is that some program nobody told me aobut
<szrhawaii> its different
<tkstka> :c
<tkstka> so apt-get intall kcontrol?
<szrhawaii> you can type in kcontrol in console
<szrhawaii> no
<tkstka> or is it automaticly in kd4
<szrhawaii> its already installed
<tkstka> lI have to disapoint you
<szrhawaii> just kcontrol
<tkstka> but it's not
<tkstka> :C
<szrhawaii> what
<szrhawaii> wow
<tkstka> :o
<szrhawaii> that sucks
<szrhawaii> you have kde 4
<tkstka> tkstka@transylvanianhunger:~$ kcontrol
<tkstka> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<szrhawaii> do you have kde 4
<tkstka> yes
<szrhawaii> go into your kmenu
<szrhawaii> its in there
<tkstka> in what section?
<szrhawaii> its under a setting called privacy
<klobster> anyone ever try setting up hdmi sound on an hp m9150f?
<szrhawaii> settings i think
<tkstka> well it's not under settings
<tkstka> :C
<szrhawaii> hold on a sec
<mDemocritus> gnight, yall
<szrhawaii> hey tkstka is there a icon on the side of kwallet
<tkstka> so what kind of icon
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> and where exactly
<szrhawaii> like a wallet looking one
<szrhawaii> it might be in your system tray if you have it up
<tkstka> you mean the one I login
<tkstka> ?
<szrhawaii> no
<tkstka> so not that wallet
<tkstka> :C
<szrhawaii> try terminal kwalletmanager
<tkstka> Ya I have ti here
<tkstka> it
<szrhawaii> so now you see it
<gnumdk> hello
<gnumdk> i'm looking for a way to disable tooltips in apps with kde 4.2 (option is missing)
<szrhawaii> not sure\
<tkstka> http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jeeeeeeerl6.jpg
<tkstka> there
<tkstka> that's how it looks
<tkstka> szrhawaii:
<szrhawaii> ok can you figure the configuring on it
<tkstka> no
<tkstka> that's the problem
<tkstka> :c
<tkstka> I dont know how to set up passwords for programs like knight
<szrhawaii> try settings configure
<szrhawaii> usually kwallet should automatically ask you if you want to store it in there when you have to save passwords
<tkstka> szrhawaii: so this works like copypaste
<tkstka> :o
<tkstka> I select the password from the wallet and then paste it
<szrhawaii> yeah basically like that
<tkstka> ...
<tkstka> :C
<alish> :F
<alish> :D
<tkstka> shit that's so complicated
<szrhawaii> nah
<tkstka> everytime I want something done I have to take a wallet and take the password...
<szrhawaii> set the settings to ask to save any password then you dont have to manually put them in
<tkstka> so can I make the wallet open in startup
<szrhawaii> yeah
<tkstka> good
<szrhawaii> settings configure
<tkstka> progress
<tkstka> ?
<szrhawaii> go to the settings tab in the kwallet window
<szrhawaii> then it should say configure
<szrhawaii> and then change the prefrences to meet your needs
<szrhawaii> ok im out
<tkstka> is it that senable kwallet from subsystem
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any kubuntu devs online?
<tkstka> I havent figured this thing.. Why not make couple of lines more and make the program save the pw...
<_Groo_> i tried to activate the msn feature for the new kopete 4.2 beta 1.
<_Groo_> so i recreated the kdenetwork from kubuntu-experimental with suport for libmsn 4.0 beta 1
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly although cmake did identify the lib and told it was going to be compiled and used, when i activated the new kopete..still no msn account :P
<_Groo_> any ideas?
<rayne> Hello all.
<rayne> I just downloaded Ubuntu for the first time! I'm loving it!
<_Groo_> nice to ear that
<rayne> How is everyone doing tonight?
<_Groo_> well here is already morning :D
<rayne> Yes, I'm being bad and staying up all night fiddling with Linux! I can't believe how well this older computer handels it!
<rayne> I'm downloading all the upgrades and all the applications that seem relevant to me! It's taking a while but so far it seems worth it.
<rayne> I'm off from work tomorrow.
<rayne> So I have all night to screw around!
<rayne> Not many people talking for as many as there are in here.
<tkstka> rayne you will hate it
<tkstka> when simple things like saving a password
<tkstka> is hard
<tkstka> :c
<rayne> Oh, why?
<_Groo_> tkstka: what are you talkking about?
<tkstka> you have to write a novel everytime you want something to work
<rayne> So far it seems alright. I'm a little more than a basic computer user. First time running Linux.
<_Groo_> tkstka: can you be moe specific then that?
<tkstka> and I havent got my graphiccard to work..
<rayne> *laughs* Well, that's part of the beauty of it. I think Linux users are a cut above! I mean, it takes brains to run Linux. Anyone can point and click.
<tkstka> yes I installed the latest drivers
<tkstka> that were stable
<rayne> I play World of Warcraft, and I found a way to install on here.
<tkstka> but still I have problems watching videos
<tkstka> because the video blinks
<rayne> Hmm, have you tried downloading the latest version of Flash?
<_Groo_> rayne: i play wow also.. just install wine and run it as usual.. works like a charm
<tkstka> not in a web
<tkstka> ...
<tkstka> I mean when I watch Avis
<_Groo_> tkstka: whats your video card, ati?
<rayne> Wine, huh?
<tkstka> x1950
<tkstka> wine works
<_Groo_> tkstka: figures, the linux proprietary drivers for ati are kinda broken
<tkstka> should I use wine to run a chessprogram
<tkstka> ,,,
<rayne> I'm downloading wine right now.
<_Groo_> tkstka: in order for you to see the video WITHOUT blinking and use compiz (the 3d opengl desktop blink), change the output in the video player from xv to x11/xshm
<tkstka> So I had to go to friends house to watch dr house
<tkstka> _Groo_: :O
<rayne> Groo, do you have AIM or anything?
<tkstka> you have the same problem?
<_Groo_> ati give linux a bad name :( i have one also, but i can use the open source drivers which are MUCH better
<rayne> I would like to add you as a friend. You know alot and I want to learn, if that doesn't bother you.
<_Groo_> wine works with lots of win32 binaries
<_Groo_> for more advanced stuff you can use virtualbox or vmware (even for 3d games)
<rayne> Oh, okay.
<_Groo_> tkstka: i used to have.. i helped ati devs a lot with those crappy drivers
<rayne> I just basically play WoW. ANd mess with computers, lol.
<tkstka> ooh
<tkstka> so where do I change things
<tkstka> ?
<_Groo_> rayne: retail?
<tkstka> I have vlc
<_Groo_> tkstka: which video player are you using?
<avatar> hi, there. posted the same message a few seconds ago in #ubuntu where I got the tip to ask over here. I use ubuntu, but konsole as terminal app.
<avatar> hi there. after upgrading from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 I noticed three errors. a) gnome does not save sessions anymore (I learned that this is a gnome problem, not ubuntu specific), b) I got massive problems with hanging firefox as soon as flash was loaded (fixed by de-installing flashplugin-nonfree and installing latest flash 10 beta from adobe) and c) - the problem I was unable to fix until now - problems using konsole. I can type some text and hit return ...
<tkstka> vlc
<tkstka> I have others
<avatar> ... - but konsole don't show any output. only after I press another key (return again) I see the output.
<_Groo_> tkstka: ok, which ubuntu version?
<tkstka> Kubuntu 8.10
<avatar> any idea to fix c is appreciated :-)
<birnisson> anyone knows if there'll be kde 4.2 beta 2 packages for intrepid?
<tkstka> kde4
<tkstka> if that helps
<_Groo_> tkstka: open up vlc, go to configuration, video..
<tkstka> ok
<tkstka> here
<tkstka> what next
<_Groo_> tkstka: in output drop list change from xv to
<_Groo_> xvideo extnsion to x11 video extension
<_Groo_> open the avi.. should work fine now
<_Groo_> birnisson: already in kubuntu.org
<tkstka> _Groo_: THANK YOU!!!!!!
<rayne> *nod* Groo how long have you been running Linux?
<tkstka> IF I WERE A GIRL I HAD YOUR BABY
<_Groo_> avatar: i have kubuntu 8.10 and konsole works fine for me.. try going to systemsettings and check which fonts you have.,. aparently theres some problem with that
<rayne> lmao
<keymone> hi
<_Groo_> rayne: im an old timer.. i run linux since 98
<keymone> is it possible to resize primary ext3 partition?
<tkstka> :O
<_Groo_> rayne: and before that, os/2
<keymone> without losing data
<avatar> _Groo_: thx for the hint. already tried to change font :-/
<_Groo_> keymone: yes, there is
<_Groo_> avatar: run konsole from inside a konsole and check the output error msgs
<keymone> _Groo_: how?
<_Groo_> tkstka: youll have to do that for every single video player (all have those options)...
<tkstka> ok
<avatar> _Groo_: good idea! (sad but true there are no error msgs while the problem persists in the new konsole)
<_Groo_> tkstka: technically the x11 output is software only (the blink you  notice is the inability of the ati drivers to speak with the opengl compiz window manager), nividia fixed that for more then a year now
<_Groo_> avatar: enhance the verbosity
<rayne> brb
<tkstka> RAGE!!!
<tkstka> why cant ati do it?
<tkstka> well there were new drivers
<tkstka> out but I tried to install them
<avatar> _Groo_: I'm not sure how to do this. konsole --help does not include a verbose switch. I'll ask wise google.
<tkstka> but I failed
<_Groo_> tkstka: fortunatelly the open source guys are almost completing all card support, so in 9.04 ati should be in good shape again.. i have an old 200m and it works like a charm..
<_Groo_> tkstka: dont bother, its a problem with the PROPRIETARY ati drivers.. the open source ones works as advertised for ALL suported chips
<tkstka> and lost my graphic OS.. so I went to panic but then I remember that people used linux as shell and to irc.. So I remember irssi and then i got here and someone told me that there was program that made stable drivers downloadble
<_Groo_> tkstka: envy?
<tkstka> ya
<tkstka> if I remember right
<tkstka> :)
<_Groo_> yeah, it works for nvidia/ati
<tkstka> if I had to do all the installing again I wouldnt remmember
<tkstka> ;D
<tkstka> maybe if I stick long enough with linux I'll start to remember
<tkstka> things
<_Groo_> tkstka: so ubuntu is not that shitty anympore?
<aftertaf> tkstka: write things down.....
<tkstka> well now my basic needs are satisfied.. I can watch dr house
<rayne> I love ubuntu so far. It's very user friendly.
<rayne> I've had a PC since I was 4.
<aftertaf> i have a notepad where i scribble useful commands and fixes ;)
<_Groo_> rayne: do you have an nvidia btw?
<rayne> mmm, House!
<tkstka> ya
<rayne> Yes.
<tkstka> Gregory HOUSE!
<tkstka> did you see the last ep
<tkstka> was cool
<rayne> It seems to be working well
<faileas> rayne: 5 in my case. was a XT clone running dos ;)
<rayne> No, not yet. I was working.
<avatar> _Groo_: at least I found someone with the same bug/behaviour -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164635 (this is often the first step in finding a solution :-)
<_Groo_> aftertaf: try basket, youll never go back
<rayne> Ahhh
<aftertaf> _Groo_: unless X crashed..... ;)
<_Groo_> let me see
<RandyCalifornia> hi!
<tkstka> _Groo_ you know about alot about video cards.. So can I ask do you know anything about a problem with a game I have
<tkstka> Nexuiz
<smitt> hi
<RandyCalifornia> do you is there is a program in kubuntu that is like windows movie maker?
<tkstka> everytime I try to quit the game the screen frozes
<RandyCalifornia> do you know*
<tkstka> and I have to control alt backspace
<tkstka> and login
<tkstka> again
<tkstka> I dont seem to find a way to fix it
<tkstka> I
<_Groo_> tkstka: hehehe yes,.
<aftertaf> RandyCalifornia: yeah .... kino
<aftertaf> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<tkstka> so you know the problem
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: yes.. there are a few.. a good one is kdenlive
<tkstka> lol
<_Groo_> tkstka: yep.. its called ATI
<tkstka> :O
<tkstka> :c
<RandyCalifornia> Adept can't find kdenlive
<tkstka> so there is no way to fix it
<RandyCalifornia> I'm going to try kino know....
<RandyCalifornia> another question:
<aftertaf> RandyCalifornia: enable repositories...
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_Groo_> tkstka:nexuiz uses some opengl calls that your card supports but the shitty proprietary drivers dont.. its even in theyr (amd/ati) known bugs
<RandyCalifornia> Do you know if there is a download manager like IDM for Kubuntu that works with Firefox?
<RandyCalifornia> Apple PPC Kubuntu :S
<RandyCalifornia> I already did that :)
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: kget + flashgot
<tkstka> the game runs smoothly but as you are about to quit the great gaming experience your screen freezes and you RAGEE!!!!
<tkstka> :)
<aftertaf> kdenlive is in universe
<tkstka> _Groo_ do you play nexuiz?
<tkstka> :o
<_Groo_> tkstka: yep, driver problem.. ill advise you to buy an nvidia card..
<tkstka> :o
<_Groo_> tkstka: i played with the source a bit
<RandyCalifornia> thanks!
<aftertaf> so, anyone happy/unhappy with kde 4.2 ?
 * aftertaf is lovin' it
<tkstka> is there a working version?
<tkstka> no beta
<tkstka> ?
<aftertaf> yep, im on it
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<aftertaf> beta. but find beta better than 4.1 final ;)
<aftertaf> seriously :)
<_Groo_> avatar: install yakuake.. and never look back
<RandyCalifornia> still using 3.xx here
<_Groo_> avatar: yakuake = konsole on steroids
<tkstka> aftertaf how do I install the new one? apt-get?
<_Groo_> aftertaf: im using it 4.2 beta1.. very promising.. very unstable also... ill leave it alone for newbies.. still he hits gold
<_Groo_> till i mean
<aftertaf> ahhh. yeah.
<aftertaf> true
<aftertaf> thoughit did go smooth 4 me
<_Groo_> tkstka: dont install kde 4.2 beta 1.. its buggy and unstable.. its a BETA a very early BETA!!
<rayne> So, Groo, Linux doesn't have to restart like PC does when it updates, right?
<RandyCalifornia> no
<tkstka> I knew it
<_Groo_> rayne: nope.. only when you update the kernel
<RandyCalifornia> never
<rayne> Makes sense.
<tkstka> aftertaf: tried to trick me
<tkstka> ...
<aftertaf> yakuake :) F12 to pop and unpop a console... whenever u want it :)
<_Groo_> tkstka: like i said.. im using it, but im a developer.. so...
<tkstka> at least I have a cool friend like _Groo_ who saved me from the rage cries and bitter tiers
<sigma20> but sometimes its better to restart just to be safe
<aftertaf> tkstka: sorry :)
<rayne> Why is it then that Microsoft products are constantly trying to restart the computer, and Linux does not?
<aftertaf> _Groo_: it is nice, though :) 4.2...
<tkstka> :)
<_Groo_> sigma20: thats a myth.. only restart when you have kernel updates..
<aftertaf> rayne: hmmmm....... many leveled answers possible
<RandyCalifornia> hmmm......
<_Groo_> aftertaf: like i said.. when he hits gold it will rock..
<RandyCalifornia> yeah...
<aftertaf> yeah 2
<_Groo_> brb
<RandyCalifornia> so, why an ibook with mac os can't play videos on youtube?
<rayne> Well, I work at Best Buy guys and today I saw one of the mini laptops we offer that has linux on it! I was really surprised we carried that and that's what prompted me to download Ubuntu.
<RandyCalifornia> I have an old pc (500 mhz) and it plays youtube videos without any problem.....
<sigma20> really? thought it could
<tkstka> does anyone know a guy named gufymike?
<RandyCalifornia> no
<tkstka> just asked
<RandyCalifornia> Like, I have 512 MB of ram
<RandyCalifornia> and 500 mhz
<rayne> I think after the DISASTER of Vista, I think MAC and Linux really have a chance to destroy Microsoft.
<RandyCalifornia> on this Ibook
<RandyCalifornia> but it can't play youtube videos
<RandyCalifornia> or even watch a 640x480 avi video
<sigma20> rayne: how much do those mini laptops go for in the us?
<Name1411> Hello, I tried installing both Ubuntu and Kubuntu , and it will cause my router light to flash like it is in high traffic, yet I am not connected at all.  I did not have this problem with previous versions of Ubuntu or Kubuntu and it never made the router light flash like I had high traffic. And to end confusion I didn't have any downloads going, and was unable to connect to my modem, or any other "local" things along with the internet. I have a Dell Isp
<rayne> About 229 USED.
<RandyCalifornia> even my lifedrive can handle those videos
<RandyCalifornia> rayne: maybe...
<avatar> _Groo_: I downgraded my nvidia video driver from 177 to 173 - this needs further testing, but it seems that the problem vanished. thanks for your help.
<tkstka> _Groo_ can I have higher resolution with ati then 1024x750
<RandyCalifornia> rayne: But people is still not use to Linux
<tkstka> ?
<RandyCalifornia> there are soo many windows app
<RandyCalifornia> about anything
<rayne> Well, that mini laptop has 4 gigs of harddrive space, but you can buy a larger card for it.
<RandyCalifornia> and they are "easier" to find and install
<RandyCalifornia> "not like" in Linux
<rayne> Well, I see a trend here at my store. Alot of people are buying MACs this year and I've actually seen Linux Ubuntu CD selling!
<avatar> _Groo_: will try yakuake now
<aftertaf> windows is not linux
<RandyCalifornia> you cannot carry an application on a flashdrive and give to a friend to try it in linux
<RandyCalifornia> so, when people try linux, they cannot adjust to the change, and go back to Linux
<RandyCalifornia> sorry windows
<aftertaf> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<aftertaf> i kow eople who can adjust to the chaneg....
<sigma20> oh does dragon player have a playlist yet guys?
<RandyCalifornia> I know people who cannot adjust
<aftertaf> and i know people who have keyboards that work :)
<RandyCalifornia> I know people that cannot use Zune on Linux
<aftertaf> RandyCalifornia: you cant have it on a flashdrive, but you can install linux to a flash drive with the soft installed... ;) or you can type apt-get install [software] then its there....
<RandyCalifornia> Have you ever hear of "V8" CD?
<RandyCalifornia> sorry, dvd
<RandyCalifornia> don't get me wrong, I love linux,
<aftertaf> me 2. but you cant force things, or change, on eople.
<RandyCalifornia> but people have asked me to change to Windows
<rayne> Good link, reading it
<RandyCalifornia> 'cause they cannot use Office 2007 portable, or Photoshop Portable, etc
<aftertaf> for there to be lasting change it needs to be desired, and to be embraced.
<RandyCalifornia> or they cannot play "Halo, World of Warcraft, COD 4, etc"
<aftertaf> no, but OO3, Gimp...
<aftertaf> and withe Wine, games are being installable.
<aftertaf> i guild wars on wine;
<aftertaf> this is bcos games are made for windows....
<aftertaf> if they were done like IDSoftware can do them, they're all platform.
<RandyCalifornia> yeah, I tried to install Quake Wars on Linux,
<adilson> e ai pessoal
<RandyCalifornia> and I succeeded
<aftertaf> rayne: yeah. i do like that link :)
<rayne> brb restarting!
<RandyCalifornia> but those are the reasons people dont like or even try linux
<RandyCalifornia> k
<aftertaf> RandyCalifornia: linux isnt for everyone, but it doesnt want to be for everyone either.
<RandyCalifornia> true
<aftertaf> it wants those who want it
 * aftertaf begins levitating :)
<RandyCalifornia> haha
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<RandyCalifornia> I'm a Linux fan
<RandyCalifornia> good link :O :O
<aftertaf> cool :)
<aftertaf> yeah!
<_Groo_> fala adilson
<aftertaf> i had your same arguments till i read that...
<RandyCalifornia> do you know if Chrome is out for Linux?
<aftertaf> not yet
<aftertaf> :(
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know how to get focus follows mouse working when using Compiz in KDE?
<RandyCalifornia> " expecting to find essentially a free, open-source version of Windows."
<RandyCalifornia> look for React OS, it's an interesting project
<RandyCalifornia> I was able to install Office 2003 and Winamp
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: you can use office on linux, just use virtualbox
<RandyCalifornia> on Reac OS
<RandyCalifornia> sorry, React OS
<aftertaf> V8.... including V8, a new JavaScript virtual machine
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: not yet.. but why would you want to use chrome, if firefox wipes the floor of (insert browser here)
<aftertaf> from google chromium page
<RandyCalifornia> just for the fun of it
<aftertaf> i find firefox becoming slower and slower. on Zin and nux
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: react os is based on os/2.. was anyway.. they shfted gears
<tkstka> _Groo_ can I have higher resolution with ati then 1024x750?
<_Groo_> aftertaf: well it depends what you are doing to the poor bastard. i have 52 extensions installed and its almost as fast as when i installed it
<RandyCalifornia> :'(
<_Groo_> tkstka: sure you can
<_Groo_> tkstka: laptop?
<tkstka> no I have 24 inches
<rayne> Back! All updated!
<tkstka> widescreen
<RandyCalifornia> no, V8 DVD is a dvd that has all the versions of Windows. Since 95 to Vista, it can be use as Live CD
<_Groo_> tkstka: did you run the ati configurator?
<RandyCalifornia> all if the
<RandyCalifornia> all of them*
<tkstka> ??
<tkstka> is there one
<tkstka> :o
<_Groo_> yep
<RandyCalifornia> hey rayne!
<aftertaf> live cd? windoze? only tried bartpe once, got a bluescreen :)
<_Groo_> tkstka: should have been installed along the driver
<_Groo_> tkstka: did you check the menu?
<RandyCalifornia> yes
<tkstka> catalyzt control center
<RandyCalifornia> 95, 98, Mistake Edition, 2000, XP, Vista
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: you can run all kinds of linux out of a pendrive, cd, dvd.. the like.. why on earth would you want to run a window live cd?
<_Groo_> tkstka: exactly
<tkstka> well it crashes :D:D:D
<_Groo_> tkstka: 32 or 64 bits?
<RandyCalifornia> just for the fun of it
<aftertaf> "It's not just about "Why should I want Linux?". It's also about "Why should Linux want me?""
<tkstka> 32 I guess
<_Groo_> try running amdcc(tab) from the konsole
<_Groo_> or something like that, i remmeber its amd something
<aftertaf> _Groo_: about the pendrive install.... do you have a recent, up to date link that guides you through that?
<RandyCalifornia> it;s a fun fact
<RandyCalifornia> they sell those DVD's on Latin America
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<_Groo_> aftertaf: in ubuntu its right there..
<rayne> Downloading wine now :)
<_Groo_> in kubuntu you have to make some loops
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<aftertaf> with which CD to install... desktop or alternate?
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: im in brasil.. they sell everything here :)
<RandyCalifornia> you seem them too??
<_Groo_> aftertaf: run the ubuntu live cd.. theres an option (install to pendrive_
<aftertaf> but not kubuntu? suckage!! :)
<RandyCalifornia> I was waiting for the light to be green
<RandyCalifornia> when someone approached me
<tkstka> _Groo_: it said cannot connect x server 0:0
<RandyCalifornia> and he was selling those
<_Groo_> tkstka: run it with your user, not root..
<RandyCalifornia> I was like "what the heck" and I borrowed
<_Groo_> tkstka: that msg says the root doesnt have clearance to run stuuf within your user X session
<rayne> I have a question. My internet seems to be running almost twice as quickly since the change to Linux, is there any explaination for this?
<_Groo_> rayne: yes there is
<rayne> What is it?
<_Groo_> rayne: the tcpip stack in linux kernel is the most advanced in the world
<RandyCalifornia> yeah why?
<aftertaf> _Groo_: you're busy today :) ..... basically i grab ubuntu 8.10 desktop and i can install to usb., right?
<RandyCalifornia> :O :O
<rayne> :D
<_Groo_> aftertaf: yep
<rayne> This is superb!
<rayne> TY
<RandyCalifornia> heck yeah!!!
<aftertaf> hey guys, for the internet thing . . . . . .    try in windows and linux, and compare... www.speedtest.net
<aftertaf> _Groo_: fantastic, good news, thx :)
<_Groo_> rayne: and also (you can check this fact from MS knowledge site).. vista as a little problem with tcpip and sound
<RandyCalifornia> :O lol
<RandyCalifornia> I don't like Vista
<rayne> Well, I was running Vista, then downgraded to XP, and I've noticed a good change. But this is amazing, I mean, it's literally twice the downloading speed of before.
<RandyCalifornia> you mean upgraded ;)
<rayne> lol
<rayne> Yes, upgraded.
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<_Groo_> rayne: basically the moron who developed the vista kernel granted multimedia with too many privileges.. when you do ANY sound, even an hoho from msn for instance, the sound privilege is bigger then the tcpip stack privilege and slows the net down
<rayne> I was rather fond of WIndows 2000 Professional, I have a system that I play WoW on and it runs very nicely.
<rayne> That sucks, and SOUND is such a big part of the internet. Think of all the downloaded music.
<_Groo_> rayne: just for the fun of it, you can search ms site for this bug.. its very funny
<RandyCalifornia> :O :O
<RandyCalifornia> o wow!!!
<rayne> hehe
<rayne> Ok
<RandyCalifornia> cool fact!
<aftertaf> i think the best downlaoder tool has to be, without a doubt : wget
<RandyCalifornia> that's for kubuntu aftertaf?
<aftertaf> linux
<RandyCalifornia> is that for*
<aftertaf> console
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<aftertaf> has resume function too :)
<_Groo_> rayne: and btw the bigger the net pipe the slower vista gets.. this bug was found last year when they started to notice gigabit networks were running at 1/3 of the speed with vista :D
<aftertaf> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<RandyCalifornia> I was an enemy of Konsole...
<aftertaf> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<RandyCalifornia> 'till if save my life
<_Groo_> aftertaf: kget
<rayne> lol
<tin> i just discovered that kde4.1 is perfectly happy with running multiple sessions simultaneously
<aftertaf> lol _Groo_  yeah but wget is compatible yakuake :)
<rvb> help please, i installed kubuntu using wubi and now the pc wont boot
<rayne> I just can't believe how well this computer is working.
<tin> i thought i recall having problems getting 3.5 to run multiple sessions
<_Groo_> aftertaf: try links and lynx.. two console web browsers
<rvb> how can i get the files used in linux (which ran inside windows)
<tin> ie: a local login and a remote login through xdmcp
<aftertaf> rvb: nothing boots at all?
<RandyCalifornia> for the Apple Community: How do I install KDE 4.xx?
<rvb> initramfs
<rvb> thats what it gives
<tin> besides firefox being incapable of having more than one instance, everything seems to be great
<lokai> RandyCalifornia: You want to install KDE on a macbook or what?
<aftertaf> rvb: not even windows boots now?
<rvb> it does but the mouse and keyboard doesnt work
<RandyCalifornia> Ibook G3 :(
<rayne> Is there a good WYSIWYG editor for Ubuntu?
<rvb> aftertaf : only on the login screen
<aftertaf> rvb: usb mouse or ps2?
<rvb> aftertaf : usb mouse-yes
<RandyCalifornia> a good what?
<aftertaf> rayne lots.... :)
<lokai> RandyCalifornia: You can't do that without some sort of emulation software, as far as I know
<aftertaf> rvb: tried unplugging and replugging mouse, changing usb port also?
<_Groo_> tin: ?
<_Groo_> rayne: there are tons
<RandyCalifornia> :O :(
<rayne> Which one does everyone recommend? Like one in particular with a link maybe?
<rvb> tried- diddnt worked too
<_Groo_> rayne: openoffice, koffice, gnome office
<ibuffy> anything similar to the 'meda download helper' (easily download videos and images from sites) for konqueror?
<lokai> RandyCalifornia: Try #mac
<rvb> i just want to get my files which i made inside linux
<_Groo_> rayne: you already have openoffice installed by default
<rayne> Oh, okay.
<ibuffy> konqueror4 recovers from crashes, has decent antivirus, and now it needs this
<rayne> ty
<aftertaf> rvb: u have a booting wondows but no working devices....., can u go to BIOS at least?
<RandyCalifornia> I'll try that
<ibuffy> antivirus/adbloc***
<rvb> and then?
<RandyCalifornia> So I am using Kget
<aftertaf> rayne: for office stuff or web stuff?
<aftertaf> rvb: to confirm kb is working before OS loads.
<RandyCalifornia> Downloading Californication
<rayne> I'd like to make my website. I WAS using front page and dreamweaver.
<RandyCalifornia> and I'm downloading at the faboluos speed of....
<XVampireX> Hey people anyone tried kde 4.2 yet?
<RandyCalifornia> 2345 kb/s
<aftertaf> XVampireX: yep, and happy, but beware possible instablity
<rayne> So which is the best for web editing? Open Office?
<RandyCalifornia> better than firefox! Thanks guys!
<aftertaf> rayne: search in synaptic / adept
<RandyCalifornia> firefox downloader*
<ibuffy> i guess the plugins are called extensions
<XVampireX> aftertaf: Actually I'm using it right now, it's pretty good, but there's a little problem I'm having... uhm... qt-gtk engine >_<
<rayne> Synaptic?
<rayne> ALittle over my head. How do I access that?
<XVampireX> aftertaf: Can you get the gtk-qt-engine to work?
<aftertaf> with kde 4.2?
<_Groo_> rayne: for web editing the best thing is to run dreamweaver inside wine
<aftertaf> rayne: adpet, for gnome ;)
<rayne> Ok! TY guys
<_Groo_> rayne: just pick up your cd and run wine install.exe as you would do for any windows install.. nextnextfinish.. be happy
<XVampireX> aftertaf: yeah
<rayne> Ok, I've got wine installed and updated.
<_Groo_> rayne: also, photoshop 7/8/cs1/cs2 works just fine with wine
<_Groo_> rayne: same procedure.. wine install.exe next next finish (happy face)
<aftertaf> loool
<rayne> Ok.
<RandyCalifornia> sweet!
<aftertaf> XVampireX: for me its installed... whats the proble u have exactly?
<XVampireX> aftertaf: Is there a special package for it that I don't know of? I tried installing the one in ubuntu, it seems to work in kde 4.1 but not in kde 4.2
<aftertaf> no idea...
<RandyCalifornia> I can't use Kget with Firefox :S
<aftertaf> im on 4.2 beta from neon project
<_Groo_> XVampireX: qt-gtk should work fine with kde 4.2
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: use flashgot extension for firefox.. then activate the kget support
<XVampireX> but it doesn't
<RandyCalifornia> ok
<_Groo_> XVampireX: do this on a console: dpkg -l|grep gtk-qt-engine
<_Groo_> does it say: ii  gtk-qt-engine blah blah
<XVampireX> ii  gtk-qt-engine                              1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5           theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x
<_Groo_> XVampireX: its instaled
<_Groo_> XVampireX: whats the problem you are having?
<XVampireX> I can't configure it
<_Groo_> XVampireX: its in System Settins -> Appearance
<birnisson> _Groo_: great, hadn't noticed, thanks
<XVampireX> _Groo_: That's what I thought
<RandyCalifornia> firefox died lol
<_Groo_> birnisson: what you didnt noticed?
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: may he rest in peace
<birnisson> heh my answer was quite late :) the 4.2 beta packages
<birnisson> on kubuntu.org
<_Groo_> birnisson: ah lol :)
<RandyCalifornia> lol he's alive!! All thanks to the Dragon Ball
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<XVampireX> _Groo_: http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nooptionshr0.png
<aftertaf> XVampireX: what do u want to do with gtk qt theme?
<XVampireX> change it to use clearlooks
<XVampireX> on gtk apps
<XVampireX> Right now it doesn't use any theme
<rayne> Hey everyone, thanks for all the help you've given me tonight.
<aftertaf> i dont have a gtk apps option ;)
<XVampireX> What do you mean?
<aftertaf> in system settings, i have no option to specify themes for gtk applications.
<_Groo_> XVampireX: something is broken with your system.. should be there.. im using kde 4.2 beta1 and i have that config option
<aftertaf> _Groo_: a GTK option on the left with the other icons?
<_Groo_> XVampireX: when you do a apt-get -f install does it runs cleanly?
<_Groo_> aftertaf: yep
<XVampireX> yeah
<aftertaf> i dont have it either... :)
<aftertaf> me 2 runs ok
<XVampireX> ah wait
<XVampireX> I'm using the kde-nightly builds :P
<aftertaf> me 2
<aftertaf> yeah, we have newer bugs :)
<_Groo_> XVampireX: that explains it...
<XVampireX> lol
<RandyCalifornia> nightly builds? What's that?
<aftertaf> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<XVampireX> Yeah :D
<aftertaf> for those who live dangerously, for no real reason.....
<XVampireX> heh
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: a fancy way for newbies to break their desktop
<aftertaf> lol
<RandyCalifornia> lol
 * aftertaf is not a n00b
<XVampireX> P.S: KDE 4.2 devs figured how to fix the systray... not really :P
<aftertaf> been breaking linux since debian 3.0
<_Groo_> a fancy way for newbies AND aftertaf to break their desktops
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<aftertaf> looool
<aftertaf> yeah
<XVampireX> I've been breaking linux since... well ubuntu, one of the first ones... I forgot the codename
<XVampireX> 5.04 I think
<_Groo_> ive been breaking my head against a keyboard cause of linux since 98
<XVampireX> Anyway me thinks that kde 4.2 has got potential
<aftertaf> me 2
<RandyCalifornia> I've been breaking linux, laptops, hard drives, since last spring
<XVampireX> it's a bit faster but also less stable at the moment :D
<_Groo_> XVampireX: like i said when i started today.. 4.2 beta1, lots of bugs, unstable.. its a BETA.. gold = best desktop environment ever!
<aftertaf> XVampireX: yep. but when plasma crashes it comes back fast and good.
<aftertaf> gold?
<_Groo_> XVampireX: sometimes :P
<XVampireX> Gold = Stable
<_Groo_> aftertaf: gold = release material
<aftertaf> :) kk
<aftertaf> so what was XP, cardboard?
<XVampireX> Should have said Diamond
<XVampireX> It's more powerful than gold
<RandyCalifornia> ??
<aftertaf> its set for release in feb, right?
<_Groo_> aftertaf: yeah probably..
<_Groo_> aftertaf: usually the rcs are very usable
<aftertaf> _Groo_: you work on it too?
<_Groo_> aftertaf: i contribute for a lot of projects
<aftertaf> _Groo_: yeah, beta is better than RC in my experience :)
<_Groo_> aftertaf: the otehr way around
<aftertaf> _Groo_: col. an honour to type with you :)
<_Groo_> aftertaf: thanks but you dont need to exagerate :D
<aftertaf> er yeah. got that one backwards :)
<aftertaf> yeah but you guys make it happen... so kudos ;)
<_Groo_> you ppl should try the new kmail, its a work of art.. and very stable..
<XVampireX> Well, who's liking the desktop?
<_Groo_> andno, i didnt have anything to do with it :D
<aftertaf> lol
<XVampireX> The FolderView desktop
<_Groo_> just a warning, msn support is broken in kopete..
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<_Groo_> im trying to fix it.. but to no avail for now
<XVampireX> And jabber support in kopete is broken
<RandyCalifornia> :s
<XVampireX> at least the jabber called Google Talk :D
<XVampireX> so no @gmail.com
<_Groo_> jabber its working in kopete with kde 4.2 beta 1!
<smitt> dask
<smitt> here?
<RandyCalifornia> ?
<RandyCalifornia> oh yeah!!
<RandyCalifornia> I forgot, do you know a program that is like Virtual DJ dor kubuntu? I installed one not so long ago, but it did not work
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: dont rememver the name
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: adept/synaptic are your friends
<aftertaf> _Groo_: trying kmail now for gmail account
<aftertaf> on disconnected imap
<RandyCalifornia> I did that, and I install some that did not have to do with what I was looking for
<_Groo_> aftertaf: kmail is the best.. most powerful mail client ive ever seen
<_Groo_> RandyCalifornia: thats normal :) you do the same in windows just slower since you dont have a package manager
<XVampireX> _Groo_: The process for the pop3s://pop.gmail.com protocol died unexpectedly.
<XVampireX> :D
 * XVampireX is figuring he hadn't have to rush things :D
<_Groo_> try again
<aftertaf> u use pop or imap?
<_Groo_> from the error appears to be pop3
<RandyCalifornia> :)
<aftertaf> no i meant you, what do you use that works?
<aftertaf> :)
<_Groo_> aftertaf: i use pop3
<XVampireX> aftertaf: does it work for you?
<aftertaf> trying now
<aftertaf> its retrieving
<XVampireX> Alright, cool
<_Groo_> it should.. btw dont forget im using beta 1 and you two are using nightly builds..
<XVampireX> I'm about to use beta 1 too!
<XVampireX> :D
<_Groo_> ehehehe
 * XVampireX figures the new adept updater tool is better than the one in gnome
<ActionParsnip1> XVampireX: i'd just use apt-get
<martinjh99> Morning - How do I get more styles for KDE4.1?
<XVampireX> plasma styles?
<XVampireX> or qt styles? :D
<Tecmi> Hi #kubuntu, I have Kubuntu and windows suxpee @ dualboot, how do i set windows on default?
<martinjh99> i guess its qt styles as I can get Plasma themes using get new stuff
<_Groo_> Tecmi: you edit the grub menu.lst file
<XVampireX> There aren't many new qt styles
<Tecmi> Is it hard?
<vmt> hello all .) I want to do a script which should do a mail with attachment. How can I do this?
<XVampireX> You want to make a virus script?
<martinjh99> Vampire its what shows up in the style section of the apperance System Settings
<ActionParsnip1> Tecmi: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_Groo_> Tecmi: ahh wait.. open system settins, advanced.. theres a grub config there
<XVampireX> martinjh99: Yeah, that would be... qt style
<XVampireX> martinjh99: www.kde-looks.org
<Tecmi> thx people, i try that when i go home, at school now :)
<_Groo_> Tecmi: thats it.. easy as pie
<XVampireX> martinjh99: There aren't many, the oxygen style is by far the best one at the moment, or skulpture if you like old style
<vmt> no, automation
<Tecmi> i ask more if i dunno how
<ActionParsnip1> Tecmi: you will see a line specifying default, the boots start at 0 for the first line, then change it to the one you wanna use
<martinjh99> Do they need compiling as 3.x ones do?
<Tecmi> k.
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: save it
<XVampireX> martinjh99: Not really you can get debs
<_Groo_> Tecmi: just open systemsettings, go to advance, click on grub editor
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: thats all it is, not hard, no need for a silly gui
<_Groo_> Tecmi: the first thing you see are the severaloptions for boot, just click on default box on windows and apply... voila
<XVampireX> Hmm I'm figuring kde 4.2 will come with jaunty jackalope
<ActionParsnip1> sloooooooooooow
<XVampireX> so I'll probably do a fresh install
<martinjh99> Vampire just installed Beta1 - Looks good so far
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: trust me! for a newb to mess with grub menu.lst its the same of disarming a grenade blind folded
<XVampireX> martinjh99: I went ahead and installed the nightlybuilds, so I'm ahead of you :D
<martinjh99> :)
<Tecmi> _Groo_ Ok, i'm newbie with linux distros and dont know much yet
<martinjh99> Still looks good though - better than 4.1 I guess
<_Groo_> Tecmi: just do as i said.. should be without problems
<XVampireX> It does look better than 4.1
<Tecmi> ok, thx :)
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: its a simple file and it was explained pretty throughly
<XVampireX> got more of what was promised for the kde 4 lifecycle
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: why give im a gun if he just wants to wipe is nose?
<XVampireX> interface is more dynamic now
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: that ouldnt achieve the goal
<martinjh99> :) Like the old style desktop too
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: you never did user support have you? :D
<XVampireX> more usable
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: im in here almost daily
<martinjh99> Anyways gonna go and play with the styles on kde-look thanks mate
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: and yesy ive done first line
<XVampireX> no probs
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: well im not arguing with you :) i also agree that command line is faster.
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: :D i always use cli
<XVampireX> brb
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: me too.. but i try to avoid cli for noobs if i can.
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: the one i love most is smb.conf. Once people realise how easy it is to configure they stop using the rubish folder sharing app that kde ships with
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: even more if they are female noobs (puns intended) :)
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: I like to educate
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: i agree with you entirely..
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: its why you get people whinging when automount doesnt work and they are completly clueless
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: lol, true...
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: one of my favorites is when a windows noob put a windows cd and wait for the autorun to start installing the prog :D
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: out of punishment i usually make him reinsert the cd about 2/3 times before i say.. OH you said WINDOWS cd? AUHEUHAEUHAUEHUAHE
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: ahh good old days :D
<aftertaf> is there a cmd line to burn an iso file to cd?
<aftertaf> i get lazier with the mouse every day
<_Groo_> aftertaf: yep
<_Groo_> linux = all things and the kitchen sink of cli
<XVampireX> Let me tell you people, I've broken my linux install :D
<ActionParsnip1> aftertaf: you can do everything in gui in cli (except vie flash)
<aftertaf> _Groo_: what is the cmd? :D
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: wanna do the honors?
<ActionParsnip1> aftertaf: http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<aftertaf> cdrecord image.iso
<aftertaf> ow stupidly simple :)
<aftertaf> h
<_Groo_> you can mount the iso to a mount point if you want also
<_Groo_> its a life saver i do it all the time
<aftertaf> yeap... -o loop
<smitt> can i use russian interface for kdevelop or it is impossible?
<_Groo_> smitt: just install the russian lang package
<_Groo_> smitt: the russian KDE lang package
<_Groo_> brb
<ActionParsnip1> !laguagepack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laguagepack
<aftertaf> only thing i dont like with mail clients with gmail is the seeing of your own messages all the time too.
<ActionParsnip1> aftertaf: how do you mean?
<aftertaf> you get your own replies downloaded into the inbox too.
<smitt> groo
<smitt> can you tell me apt-get install ... command to install rus pack?
<aftertaf> !languagepack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagepack
<manish>  i have lost my sleep button and power manager. How do i get it back
<aftertaf> smitt: choose to add russian language in regional options screen. itll do the rest
<smitt> after, we talk about kdevelop langpack
<smitt> postinstall on kubuntu
<aftertaf> ahh ok
<Salze> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/558 <- how can I get these errors resolved? Some pakages seem to contain the same files.
<damjan_> Hi, I have installed kde 4.2 beta 1 and cannot use weatherstation plasmoid (could not find component: weatherstation). Does anyone else have the same problem? I have kubuntu 8.10.
<ActionParsnip1> Salze: sudo apt-get remove kjots
<aftertaf> Salze: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/package.deb
<keymone> how do i enter single user mode?
<damjan_> I just tried plasmoid eyes and it also doesn't work...
<keymone> init s is broken
<_Groo_> Salze: cd to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_Groo_> Salze: then do dpkg -i --force-all *.deb
<_Groo_> Salze: after that do apt-get -f
<_Groo_> apt-get -f install
<Salze> ActionParsnip1: kdepim needs kjots
<_Groo_> and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<IAMIK> Kunbuntu plante à peine au démarrage de l'installation quand ont appuie sur le / du pavé numérique quand on place le mot de passe pour l'utilisateur.
<IAMIK> Alors si vous savez critiquer Windows, pourquoi faites vous un O.S qui plante pire que Windows 95 ?
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: the error Salze is having happens because of some diferent files across the same installed in kde 4.1 , he needs to force the install of at least 4 debs of kde 4.2
<Salze> _Groo_: Der de-aktualisiert da ziemlich viel. *Angstkrieg*
<_Groo_> Salze: dont know geramn sorry
<_Groo_> german
<ActionParsnip1> !fr | IAMIK
<ubottu> IAMIK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Salze> _Groo_: sorry... he's downgrading quite much right now with the dpgk -i --force... command
<_Groo_> Salze: arent you upgrading from kde4.1 to 4.2 beta 1?
<Salze> _Groo_: I was, yes. And everything but kdeedu and kdepim installed. Now he's downgrading to 4.1.3 again. :-(
<_Groo_> Salze: prob you had the old debs in cache.. he will get to the new ones also.. just wait
<Salze> Ok.
<_Groo_> Salze: warn me when hes done
<Salze> When he's done with the dpkg -i or with the other commands you said I should run afterwards?
<ActionParsnip1> !downgrade | Salze
<ubottu> Salze: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Salze> ActionParsnip1: I did not want to downgrade!
<_Groo_> Salze: dont panic :)
<Salze> I try. :-)
<_Groo_> Salze: still running?
<Salze> Yes.
<_Groo_> ok
<Salze> Currently replacing linux-image.
<_Groo_> Salze: you never do a apt-get clean do you?
<Salze> *blush* No.
<Salze> I have about ten kernels. . .
<_Groo_> Salze: well hes gonna install the ten again.. actually hes gonna install evetyhring you have in the cahce.. kde 4.2 included
<Salze> He's still downgrading...so I guess it will take a while.
<_Groo_> do a du -hc /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_Groo_> tell me how much he reports
<Salze> 671 MB
<_Groo_> Salze: yeah, it will take a while :D
<Salze> Now some packages from 4.1.8 have appeared.
<Salze> Done.
<Salze> Hmm...the last part seems to have gone a little to fast for my taste.
<Salze> _Groo_: shall I now run the other commands like you said?
<_Groo_> Salze: ok now do a apt-get -f install
<Salze> Ok.
<Salze> Done.
<Salze> _Groo_: Can I now do apt-get install kde again to get kdeedu and kdepim?
<_Groo_> Salze: yes
<Salze> It says it is already the newest version.
<Salze> Can I trust it and log out to test it?
<_Groo_> Salze: do an dist-upgarde to be sure
<_Groo_> then restart x.. should be it
<zeltak> hi
<Salze> Is it save to use the logout option or would it be better to just kill X?
<Salze> He is installing a new kernel.
<Salze> 2.6.27.10.13
<Salze> _Groo_: I worked!! Thank you very very much! :-)
<ActionParsnip1> !cookie | _Groo_
<ubottu> _Groo_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_Groo_> Salze: nie to ear that :)
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: can i trade my cookie for a netbook with netubutu? :D
<ActionParsnip1> denied !!
<ActionParsnip1> :D
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: :D
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: how about a job in canonical? :D
<ActionParsnip1> sure, just apply in the normal way and you will be considered ;)
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: i already did :D
<ActionParsnip1> nice, gl
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: are you an kubuntu dev?
<ActionParsnip1> _Groo_: nope just a mid level user
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: ah ok.. is this the right channel for kubuntu dev?
<ActionParsnip1> #kubuntu-dev may be the way forward
<ActionParsnip1> i know theres a #ubuntu-dev
<_Groo_> ActionParsnip1: nope, no kubuntu-dev
<luca_p> hi all..can somebody help me please?
<_Groo_> luca_p: fala luca
<Salze> #kubuntu-devel
<luca_p> hi _Groo_! I hope to be in the right channel...my problem is this:
<luca_p> I'm connected to Internet by an ADSL modem
<luca_p> (via wifi or via ethernet does the same problem)
<luca_p> and I can't open firefox pages...
<luca_p> I mean..
<_Groo_> you are using it right now?
<luca_p> Google opens, but if I make a research, only 3 or 4 results are shown and the browser continues to work...(throbble)
<luca_p> I tried with konqueror and the problems remain..
<_Groo_> luca_p: which kubuntu version?
<luca_p> intrepid..
<luca_p> google pings..
<_Groo_> cat you paste your resolv.conf?
<luca_p> domain homenet.telecomitalia.it
<luca_p> search homenet.telecomitalia.it
<_Groo_> just that?
<luca_p> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<_Groo_> ah ok
<_Groo_> ahh thats the problem.. the nameservers are screwed up
<_Groo_> use opendns.
<luca_p> ah..ok, In try in real time...
<_Groo_> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<_Groo_> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<_Groo_> just change and browse.. its automatic.. no need to reboot or something
<luca_p> ok..should i put 2 times nameserver?
<_Groo_> exactly as i pasted.. yes two times
<_Groo_> remove the old one
<_Groo_> actually remove evetyhing.. leave only the two new nameservers
<luca_p> domain and search remains the same?
<_Groo_> you can remove those two
<_Groo_> luca_p: did it work?
<luca_p> yer and no...
<luca_p> I mean, now google shows all the results..but i can download nothing...
<luca_p> and if i try to open a link..it doen't works..
<_Groo_> luca_p: did you tried konqueror also?
<luca_p> not after the modify..now i try...
<luca_p> same thing...
<luca_p> i tried to download something with apt-get...doesn't works..
<luca_p> it seems it goes very very slow..and then it stops..
<_Groo_> luca_p: something is screwed up with your adsl, its not a linux/ubuntu problem per se... try this
<_Groo_> luca_p: call your ISP , say you are running a MAC and ask them for the correct config for gateway and dns
<luca_p> a MAC?
<_Groo_> luca_p: yep
<_Groo_> luca_p: if you tell them you are running linux you have an almost 100% chance of them telling you they dont suport it
<luca_p> :)
<luca_p> ok..so thanks a lot for the help.. have a nice day..
<_Groo_> luca_p: AFTER they tell you the info you can then say you are running linux :D not before
<_Groo_> luca_p: you welcome..
<luca_p> ok...I'll try in this way..bye..
<Ayabara> anyone running dual screen in kde 4.2?
<ahmos> i need t know a good program for converting audio files
<EKrava> ahmos k3b with plugins ?
<ahmos> EKrava: good to know this info. but is there others
<EKrava> ahmos: shntool ?
<ahmos> EKrava what is shntool?
<EKrava> multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files shntool is a multi-purpose WAVE data processing and reporting utility. File formats are abstracted from its core, so it can process any file that contains WAVE data, compressed or not - provided there exists a format module to handle that particular file type. shntool has native support for .wav files. If you want it to work with other formats, you must have the appropriate helper pro
<EKrava>  - notably for Monkey's Audio, wavpack, LPAC, OptimFROG - are not (yet) available in Debian. With the helper programs mentioned above, shntool is able to convert files between all supported formats.
<EKrava> is a copy of aptitude show shntool
<ahmos> i found it in my repos.
<EKrava> yes
<EKrava> is a console tools for manipulating audio files in any formats.
<ahmos> i see now
<shadowhywind> hay all I am trying to install the kde 4.2 beta however i am getting Errors were encountered while processing: for pkg-kde-tools and kjots, any one have any ideas?
<castroverde> buenos dias a todos
<Zaraki_Kenpachi_> hi
<ActionParsnip1> hi abarai_renji
<PSiL0> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PSiL0> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<PSiL0> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<PSiL0> !var
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var
<ActionParsnip1> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<thomas> hi
<ActionParsnip1> hi thomas
<kabunta> hello world
<kabunta> anyone know how to get the installator used in live-cds ?
<ActionParsnip1> kabunta: if you right click the installer icon - you can see what it runs
<ActionParsnip1> kabunta: is that what you meant?
<kabunta> that's ok, i  found it, it named Ubiquity ^^
<ActionParsnip1> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.10 (intrepid), package size 2544 kB, installed size 9228 kB
<ActionParsnip1> yep, looks right ;)
<ActionParsnip1> nice one
<kabunta> i'm creating a kubuntu-based distrib, destined to windows-users or lambda users ^^
<ActionParsnip1> kabunta: shouldnt take too much doing
<dfaure> did something change with the encoding of ntfs-3g/fuseblk partitions? I didn't change anything, just apt-get update, and all folders with accents disappeared...
<thomas> hi
<thomas> alle
<abarai_renji> hi, ActionParsnip1
<thomas> was ist
<zeltak> hi guys, anyone know of a deb package for either kdenlive 0.7 or the new kde4 digikam, cant compile them
<ActionParsnip1> zeltak: sudo apt-get install digikam
<zeltak> yeah but a) that isnt the new digikam that uses qt4 and also for some reason it uninstalls kdegraphics (im using kde 4.2 beta)
<ActionParsnip1> zeltak: you could compile. im not sure about kde4.2 support here
<ActionParsnip1> zeltak: as its not released
<zeltak> i troed to compile both kdenlive and digikam but couldnt get it working at all (tried a couple of hours..)
<zeltak> oh well
<zeltak> i guess ill have to wait for a package to appear sometime
<Mamarok> hi all
<dfaure> are ntfs partitions created by windows usually in utf8, or in latin1 (in Europe)?
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: FYI, I had like 10 kwin crashes of various importance (X freeze to total freeze with hard reboot) in the last 24 hours. Is this a known bug for 4.2. beta?
<ActionParsnip1> dfaure: i believe utf8
<JontheEchidna> X freezes are almost always driver issues. Perhaps the new KWin is exposing driver bugs
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: using fglrx
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: you can clarify its kwin by installing a differnt WM like fluxbox
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: you could take a look in /var/lob/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if there are any backtraces
<Mamarok> will do
 * Mamarok dives into var 
<dfaure> ActionParsnip1: any idea what i could do if it's mounted without any accents? I tried locale=en_US.utf8 in the mount options, didn't change anything
<ActionParsnip1> dfaure: are the accents in the filenames?
<dfaure> hmm it ignores the options from fstab at boot time
<habit> Hello. I have usplash very stretched during boot on widescreen monitor. Looks horrible, advice me please.
<dfaure> ActionParsnip1: yes, file and folder names. used to work, but today they all disappeared.
<ilham> hello. what is the best kar player in linux
<Salze> My global shortcuts do no longer work - about an hour after updating to KDE 4.2 beta 1. At first they where still working. I got this on two accounts. The daemon is running, I already rebootet and tried to import the default settings - but to no avail. Any ideas where to look next?
<ActionParsnip1> ilham: whats a kar?
<ActionParsnip1> ilham: and there is no such thing as best in any software
<ActionParsnip1> dfaure: you could try some french locale
<ilham> ActionParsnip1: kar is mid file with text (karaoke).
<dfaure> ActionParsnip1: I tried that too ;)
<dfaure> but it has no effect at boot time....
<dfaure> the option appears in the output of "mount" only after I do a remount (and who knows if that's really supported)
<ActionParsnip1> ilham: kmid or plarpebu
<ActionParsnip1> dfaure: starnge, you could add the remount command to your startup in a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dfaure> ActionParsnip1: but it doesn't work, even after a remount :-)
<ActionParsnip1> ilham: pykaraoke
<ilham> ActionParsnip1: i will try plarpebu
<dfaure> the locale option appears in the "mount" output, but that's all, the folders still don't reappear
<ActionParsnip1> hmm, then ive no idea sorry. keep web searching and try in here later on
<Mamarok> funny, I thought I was using fglrx, actuall I use Radeon :)
 * Mamarok looks for a diff
<rakku> hello there
<rakku> I got a problem when trying to update to 4.2, can anybody help?
<Mamarok> rakku: what problems?
<rakku> hei, there's a problem with dependencies
<Mamarok> rakku: dependencies or trying to overwrite?
<rakku> if I try to run dpkg --configure -a it gives me a series of errors
<rakku> with dependency problems
<Mamarok> rakku: try to force them, I had similar errors
<rakku> you mean with apt-get install -f?
<rakku> I tried that  too
<Mamarok> rakku: can you post the error output in http://past.ubuntu.com and give the link here?
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: can you write a guide for this and stick it in a factoid :)
<gimpgnu> one question, what download gnome in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: can you rephrase please
<Mamarok> gimpgnu: don't understand your question
<gimpgnu> for download gnome, how ?
<rakku> <Mamarok> ok
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<smux> Hello. MSN protocol is not supported on kopete, kde 4.2 b1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: will download and install gnome, you will then have to log off and change your session type to gnome to get the gnome desktop
<gimpgnu> is most fast ??
<gimpgnu> kde is very low
<smux> I can't add a new msn account, it's missing in protocol list
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: if you install fluxbox instead you can use kde apps with fluxbox as the window manager
<Mamarok> gimpgnu: I guess it depends on your computer, KDE 4 ist faster than Gnome on my machine
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: you could give gnome a try, see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip1> Mamarok: is that tested using the same windo manager?
<gimpgnu> ok, kde 3.5 working good for the 4 is very low
<rakku> <Mamarok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80844/
<Mamarok> rakku: these are the same errors I had, you can try to fix them with force
<gimpgnu> kde is very good, for gnome rlz in speed
<rakku> <Mamarok> can you give me the command?
<Mamarok> rakku: I send you the lines in pastebin, moment
<gimpgnu> kde is most slow windows vista
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: as we say, you can try gnome or you can replace kwin with fluxbox, your choice
<kipp_> какой педик мой ник ужо занял? оО
<gimpgnu> sudo apt get fluebox?
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<gimpgnu> great
<Mamarok> rakku: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/80846/
<ActionParsnip1> gimpgnu: then logoff, change session typ to fluxbox and log on again
<Mamarok> kipp_: English please!
<habit> Hello. I have usplash very stretched during boot on widescreen monitor. Looks horrible, advice me please.
<gimpgnu> in the welcome screen?
<ActionParsnip1> !usplah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplah
<ActionParsnip1> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SiVA_> hey
<adam__> how can i restore kde 4.1.3 from kde.42 beta?
<rakku> <Mamarok> it worked, many thanks!
<habit> gimpgnu, nope, while booting.
<SiVA_> not sure how launchpad.net works... I want to install this theme: http://bit.ly/bYdx but what am I supposed to do on that page?
<Mamarok> rakku: you are welcome :) thx goes to JontheEchidna who helped me with that yesterday !
<gimpgnu> ok
<ActionParsnip1> adam__: personally, id install gnome, wrench out ALL kde stuffs and reinstall kde4.1, then rip out gnome
<dfaure> or just do it from text mode
<adam__> but what packages needed to be installed for kde 4.1.3?
<ActionParsnip1> hmm, you could try. sudo apt-get --reinstall nstall kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> oops typo
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<adam__> thank you
<kaniteko> hello all !
<kaniteko> !wiki live cd custom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> kaniteko: none of the factoids have spaces
<wesley_> I have found a possibil bug in kde4.2
<SiVA_> I used to use totem in gnome to listen to online radio thru firefox. What is the equivalent for KDE?
<wesley_> Amarok
<kaniteko> vlc is good too
<kaniteko> amarok/songbird if you want library
<SiVA_> but when I go to install missing plugins from firefox, it doesn't list amarok
<Cannon> hey guys, how do I mount a hdd so I can access the music from amarok?
<SiVA_> I'm talking about listening to audio through firefox....
<kaniteko> it's a separate app, not firefox extension
<kaniteko> ah
<barker> So, ... how is kubuntu different from ubuntu?
<kaniteko> don't know
<kaniteko> kubuntu = kde, ubuntu ) gnome
<SiVA_> there is: xine, Media plugin, Totem, VLC, Mplayer
<wesley_> kubuntu is better
<wesley_> ubuntu sucks
<kaniteko> yeah !
<kaniteko> i've got kde 4.2 *.*
<SiVA_> which plugin should i install?
<wesley_> ubuntu thats like using Windows 95 with some unsupported extras
<kaniteko> anyone know how to create a customized kubuntu-based live cd ?
<barker> kde 4.2???  The SuSE people told me that 4.1 is under development!
 * brownrm is installing 4.2 beta
<kaniteko> lol XD
<kaniteko> it's stable the 4.1
<kaniteko> 4.2 in beta 1
<brownrm> yep
<shadowhywind> hay all I just installed kde 4.2 beta, and having a bit of an issue with it. I dual screen and single screen sometimes (laptop user) However when i am on single screen. I get half the desktop from the second screen
<SiVA_> how do I determine what KDE is installed?
<barker> Does kubuntu have a C++ IDE ?
<kaniteko> try eclipse for multi-language ide
<brownrm> kdevelop
<kaniteko> supports web languages such xhtml, php, css, and app languages such as java, c*...
<barker> c* .... you mean c# ?
<SiVA_> netbeans is good too now
<brownrm> kdevelop is a multi-language ide and includes support for cmake
<kaniteko> any C.
<barker> netbeans ... Is that another IDE?
<kaniteko> i think eclipse will support all of C*
<kaniteko> yeah
<kaniteko> supported by sun
<kaniteko> but the visual editor is only for swing (java gui), then i use eclipse to make java gui with SWT
<Cannon> hey guys, just installed kubuntu and can't get my sound working ... checked the volume and that it's not muted ... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> Cannon: rn lspci, it will tell you what soundcard you have
<ActionParsnip1> Cannon: you can websearch from there
<ActionParsnip1> Cannon: do you get ANY sound at all?
<Cannon> nope, no sound
<Cannon> i tried to play the welcome track in amarok
<wesley_> apachelogger, ive found a possible bug in kde4.2, when Dragonplayer is in fullscreen and i double click to go back, then i will see a flash off the background from the inlog screen
<Cannon> i dunno how to add other hdd's yet so no access to my music
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<Mamarok> wesley_: there are many bugs in 4.2, read the bugs section in the release note: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<ephoenix> hey everyone
<Cannon> ActionParsnip1: what does rn do?
<Cannon> says package not found
<dfaure> he meant "run" (don't type it) ;)
<dfaure> just type "lspci"
<dfaure> Cannon: ^
<ActionParsnip1> cheers
<ephoenix> Since I install kde 4.2 there I have been depency issues, could that because of the bugs in kde 4.2
<Mamarok> ephoenix: there are a few errors, you can force, worked for me
<ephoenix> Mamarok : I am trying to cleaning up some of the dependency issues
<Mamarok> ephoenix: try the command in this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/80846/
<ephoenix> be rite back
<SiVA_> Can I connect two laptops with a firewire cable and xfer between both?
<SiVA_> I plugged them both in but nothing happened in kubuntu
<timbba> hello, there are kde 4.2 beta packages available on PPA repository... however I faced a problem on upgrading: it complains about  "kde-icons-oxygen" package which has  one file which is alredy on "koffice-data-kde4" . So install of that package fails. Any idea how to proceed?
<timbba> also some other packages are dependant of that oxygen so they fail also..
<Mamarok> timbba: check here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/80846/
<ActionParsnip1> SiVA_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26192
<trappist> SiVA_: I believe firewire networking is possible, but it takes some work.  it won't just start working when you plug them in.
<SiVA_> k
<timbba> thanks Mamarok :)
<reijimaigo> can i ask a question???
<reijimaigo> where can i get the mysql libs....
<reijimaigo> alll
<reijimaigo> ??
<SiVA_> a little impatient?
<rodrigo> wow this is kubuntu
<noaXess> is there a way to restart a service that control hotplug? i have a dvd-bay with a hotplug dvd-rom..
<duomix> chanel
<kaniteko> with kde 4.2 beta, i got something white and empty in the taskbar :s
<rodrigo> kubuntu Wow
<rodrigo> Im loving this company
<rodrigo> kubuntu Wow
<Mamarok> reijimaigo: look for it in your package manager
<goona> Hi! Why is KDE 4.2 Beta 1, no other current plasma theme included, except of Oxygen?
<Mamarok> goona: you miss some packages then, I've got a lot of others
<goona> Mamarok: I have more than one too, but this are all KDE 4.1 Themes.
<Mamarok> goona: well, install them from "get new themes" then
<appletree> hi2all
<Reptile> My laptop does not recognise the vga output
<Reptile> help anyone ?
<snarkster> what do you mean?
<snarkster> im upgrading Ill bbl
<Reptile> the output for extra monitor is not working
<Reptile> in monitor settings the vga output is grey
<Reptile> do u get what i mean
<SlimeyPete> Reptile: try using the "urandr" program (available from apt-get/adept)
<SlimeyPete> it provides an alternative way of configuring dual monitors. I find that it works better.
<Reptile> urandr, did u spell it right
<snarkster> upgrade did not go as smoothly as I had expected.. a problem with kdeedu.
<snarkster> kalzium was trying to upgrade a file that was in conflict with kalgebra and kmoustetools
<snarkster> but its beautiful i tell ya
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<Seven_Six_Two> I somehow lost all of the kmail passwords in kwallett. this sucks.
<dfaure> 762: hmm, no backups of the kwallet file, maybe?
<Seven_Six_Two> It was either an update, or I didn't allow kmail access to the wallet and that cleared all the kmail entries. dfaure, you're right. no backup
<Seven_Six_Two> where is the wallet file?
<dfaure> ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks
<dfaure> maybe it's just because you ugpraded to kde4 and it's looking into ~/.kde4/share/apps/kwallet?
<Seven_Six_Two> ooh, I did just upgrade. someone in here told me that kde3.5 is available in 8.10
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, how they lied to me...
 * dfaure has no idea about that
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I know, that's ok.
<jmichaelx> can anyone who has been using kde4.2 beta tell my how their experience has been?
<astromme> jmichaelx: With the beta itself? Really good, and I'm very excited for the release
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<astromme> jmichaelx: With my ati card and (moreso) fglrx? Ugh.... Make the pain stop.
<jmichaelx> hmm, i am using fglrx in 4.1 without issues
<jmichaelx> what problems are you having with fglrx?
 * dfaure had problems with fglrx on a thinkpad T500, didn't come from the driver in fact, but from the default BIOS setting that enables a Vista only feature (Switchable Graphics Mode).
<xenoterracide_> what's a good looking gtk style, I normally use qtcurve but I see that's not installed...
<Mamarok> xenoterracide_: why not install it?
<farrelbj> hi, i'm having trouble upgrading to 8.10.  I get an error about /boot requiring 101MB of free space.  My /boot partition is only 92MB and has 70MB of free space.  I'm currently running kubuntu 8.04 and was able to install the recent security update to the kernel with no space problem .
<farrelbj> anyone have any suggestions?
<Mamarok> xenoterracide_: package name is kde4-style-qtcurve IIRC
<stdin> farrelbj: is /boot on it's own partition or the root?
<PowerJC> how can i install atlantik in kubuntu 8.10?
<farrelbj> it's own partition
<stdin> farrelbj: then I guess you could resize it. or try the command-line upgrade
<farrelbj> it seems to be a bug to me, a kernel shouldn't take that much space
<farrelbj> i've tried the upgrade from both KDE and GNOME in case it was a bug in the upgrade tool
<skande> ??
<RurouniJones> farrelbj:
<RurouniJones> Have you removed all the old images etc
<farrelbj> unless there is additional packages that install to /boot in 64bit kubuntu  my 32 bit laptop upgrade had no problem and only uses 42MB of the /boot partition
<farrelbj> yeah RurouniJones, the only stuff in boot is from the 2.6.22-24 kernel, there's 70MB of free space on /boot
<skande> plz ndiswrapper don't work and B43XX-fwcutter package too
<RurouniJones> Hmmm, not sure then
<stdin> farrelbj: try asking in #ubuntu-installer
<xenoterracide_> Mamarok: just being lazy, plus with all the ones installed I figued one has to look good with kde
<farrelbj> thanks stdin
<logan_WHD> anyone know of a program to view psd's in 8.04?
<PowerJC> does anyone know how to get kde3 games running in kubuntu 8.10? its driving me mad
<jabrroa> what games?
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<PowerJC> atlantik mainly
<PowerJC> i've been trying for hours, and there seems to be no solution
<jabrroa> hmmm
<stdin> you were told in #kde, you need to download and compile it
<PowerJC> i tried to compile it, but it gave an error
<logan_WHD> anyone know of a program to view psd's in 8.04?
<stdin> PowerJC: have you installed all the things it needs, like kdelibs4-dev?
<jabrroa> download it off of adept?
<PowerJC> tried adept, dosn't seem to be on it
<PowerJC> the problems comes from ubuntu dropping support for it i think
<stdin> it's there
<stdin> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs4-dev (source: kdelibs): development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 1371 kB, installed size 7656 kB
<stdin> we still have the KDE3 libs, because we still use some KDE3 apps
<jabrroa> its on synaptic
<[Relic]> any problems with just downloading non-free flash from the site instead of installing the outdated package from 8.04 LTS?
<PowerJC> so i need to install kdelibs4-dev
<PowerJC> then kdegames 3?
<stdin> PowerJC: yes
<PowerJC> ok i'll try that
<logan_WHD> any idea how to make links stop opening in konqueror but in ff instead?
<jabrroa> i just used synaptic and installed it and ran it
<PowerJC> its not in synaptic, only monopd
<PowerJC> unless there is another option
<stdin> [Relic]: until a new package is released to work around adobe removing the download, you may have to
<jabrroa> no it says atlantik
<logan_WHD> got it
<PowerJC> are you using kubuntu?
<PowerJC> 8.10?
<jabrroa> yea
<stdin> !info atlantik intrepid
<jabrroa> yea
<ubottu> Package atlantik does not exist in intrepid
<stdin> it's not in intrepid
<jabrroa> i just dl it
<jabrroa> some monopoly game
<stdin> then you got it from somewhere else
<jabrroa> board games and such
<PowerJC> i tried to compile it again, get "
<PowerJC>   #122
<PowerJC> red_team316
<PowerJC> A Carafe of Ubuntu
<PowerJC>  
<PowerJC> red_team316's Avatar
<PowerJC>  
<stdin> !paste > PowerJC
<jabrroa> no i got it off of synaptic
<ubottu> PowerJC, please see my private message
<PowerJC> Join Date: Apr 2007
<jabrroa> :)
<PowerJC> Posts: 97
<PowerJC> Thanks: 2
<PowerJC> Thanked 3 Times in 3 Posts
<PowerJC> 	
<stdin> ok
<edju> Trying to import a CD into Amarok.  I've googled, and see that one can drag and drop mp3s from audiocd: in Koonqueror to Amarok.  All that shows, however, is OggVorbis.  Also, drag and drop is for individual tracks, not the whole Album.  Isn't there a better way to import?
<jabrroa> idk why it dont show up for you guys lol
<jabrroa> it came up right away when i searched it
<PowerJC> i get this "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check "
<stdin> edju: you can drag and drop the whole folder to rip the CD, install lame to get mp3 support
<PowerJC> i searched for it in synaptic and it didn't come up, so i don't know
<stdin> PowerJC: ok, install "build-essential" too
<PowerJC> and from what i've read its not part of intrepid
<PowerJC> where do i get that from?
<stdin> from adept/apt-get
<stdin> jabrroa: where does "apt-cache policy atlantik" show it's from, it is not packaged in intrepid
<jabrroa> i have hardy
<PowerJC> its in hardy, but not intrepid, that explains it
<jabrroa> i diddnt know you were in intrepid
<jabrroa> sorry bout that
<PowerJC> ok
<stdin> jabrroa: "<PowerJC> does anyone know how to get kde3 games running in kubuntu 8.10? its driving me mad" ;)
<PowerJC> 8.10 is intrepid
<PowerJC> now i get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<jabrroa> oh yea lol i have KDE4.0
<jabrroa> not kubuntu at all
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> Ubuntu
<stdin> PowerJC: ok, apt-get install libx11-dev
<stdin> though kdelibs4-dev should have pulled that in, with libqt3-mt-dev
<[Relic]> stdin, do I just select the deb for 8.04 or is that the out dated one?
<PowerJC> i only installed kdelibs4 not the dev version, from adept installer
<stdin> PowerJC: you need the -dev to compile things
<PowerJC> right i install that
<stdin> [Relic]: the deb will probably be the best choice, yes
<[Relic]> stdin, deb is i386 not 64bit
<stdin> [Relic]: adobe does not support 64Bit, but you should be able to use the 32bit deb
<stdin> [Relic]: or try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#nspluginwrapper
<PowerJC> seems to be going now
<ephoenix> hi i back
<[Relic]> stdin, clicking on the deb package won't install it due to that error
<stdin> [Relic]: you need to install manually with "sudo dpkg --force-architecture --install /path/to/file.deb"
<[Relic]> stdin, no flash guess I am stuck with 9 for a while
<ephoenix> I still get some warnings and errors after upgrading to kde 4.2.
<ephoenix> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4
<stdin> [Relic]: did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#nspluginwrapper I've seen it work for some
<stdin> ephoenix: please poke someone in #kubuntu-devel
<jabrroa> goto adobe.com
<jabrroa> click flash
<jabrroa> dl
<jabrroa> boom done
<ephoenix> stdin: ok
<PowerJC> great! its working
<PowerJC> thanks
<PowerJC> can i remove build-essential and kdelibs4-dev or are they still needed?
<stdin> PowerJC: those are only needed when building, you can remove them
<PowerJC> ok, and if i want to remove the kdegames3 package how would i do it?
<macboy> hey all..
<macboy> anyone there ?
<macboy> everyone there ?
<stdin> PowerJC: 'make uninstall' should do it
<PowerJC> ok, when i was installing i used make install, would checkinstall been better?
<macboy> i had ubuntu and it worked fine .. in stalled kubuntu via apt-get install and that was good .. now i donwnloaded the kubuntu cd .. when i start the install i come to the parition part and i don't see my external hd to install to .. any ideas ?
<macboy> plus instead of /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb i have /disk1 etc ..
<macboy> what does that mean ?
<stdin> PowerJC: checkinstall is an option, but I think it has an "uninstall" target too
<macboy> i don't think anyone heard .. lol
<stdin> macboy: if you already have kubuntu, why are you installing it?
<macboy> stdin .. im going to install it over ubuntu  .. i have the cd now and i want to install it to a external hd
<stdin> where are you seeing '/disk1'?
<macboy> stdin ... dolphin
<stdin> have you tried seeing what the installer sees?
<macboy> stdin .. i originally had ubuntu and i did a apt-get install kubuntu ..
<stdin> you don't need to reinstall to get Kubuntu
<stdin> you can just remove all the Ubuntu/Gnome packages
<macboy> i want to do a fresh install
<stdin> then start the installer up, it should show you what disks it sees
<moms> bonsoir
<macboy> yea .. so what i did was restart the computer .. put the kubuntu cd in .. i went to install and it went thru the prompts .. it came up to partition and it didn't see anything
<[Relic]> now it is all broken and I can't get flash9 back
<moms> salut la roomy as quelqu un qui peut m aider
<moms> quelqu un parle francais
<stdin> !fr | moms
<ubottu> moms: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<moms> merci
<moms> sory
<PowerJC> now i can't get the kde4 versions of kolf for example work, but it dosn't matter, i'm happy now i've got atlantik
<PowerJC> thanks stdin
<PowerJC> bye
<stdin> macboy: did the Ubuntu installer see the HDD?
<macboy> stdin: no
<macboy> didn't see anything .. stdin .. it if it used gparted it probabaly would have
<stdin> macboy: then how did you install before?
<[Relic]> any ideas on fixing broken flash?  not sure what top reinstall to get it to work again
<macboy> stind .. i had ubuntu .. i did a apt-get install kubuntu  .. after it installed i changed my wm to kde
<skande_>  can anyone help me  please ?? , my wifi card (04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)) don't work , i don't detect the acess point
<skande_> i think the driver isn't installed
<macboy> now i fully want kubuntu .. so i downlaoded the iso and put it onto a cd .. now i want to wipe ubuntu and put  kubuntu on it and dual boot windows
<stdin> macboy: but how did you install ubuntu if it could not see your HDD?
<macboy> stdin .. ubuntu found it using gparted
<macboy> stdin .. i installed ubuntu like 2 weeks ago
<stdin> !bcm43xx | skande_
<ubottu> skande_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<stdin> macboy: well Kubuntu uses the same installer as Ubuntu, just using a KDE frontend
<macboy> stdin .. you gonna be here like at 7:00 pm ?
<stdin> I don't know, what time is it where you are now?
<macboy> im at work
<skande_> thanks
<macboy> 11:03am
<stdin> well, it's 7:03pm here
<stdin> so that'd be about 3am
<stdin> I may well be here though :p
<ralpho> its noon here
<ralpho> Just made peanut butter fudge.
<ralpho> Holly crap is it good
<fabio> <-has problem with 4.2beta1 upgrade
<fabio> may I ask? Is the proper place?
<stdin> fabio: #kubuntu-devel
<fabio> thankyou
<Goan> Hi. I can not get the java eclipse to work on kubuntu. It is giving an error "the custom vm that you have chosen is not a valid executable"
<ArkoldThos> how do I create the encrypted folder :o?
<Eypr> hey eny one how can help with my xorg.conf?
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<moms> hello
<nado> hi
<nado> is there a way to install vm-server using apt?
<moms> Sory for my english i have one probleme adept
<moms> APT Error. Context:
<moms> Running dpkg,
<moms> [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, -a ],
<moms>  Sup-process returned error code 2
<moms> and me i dont no what this
<HavocXphere> How do I control what goes on the Favorites of the KDE menu? I don't see anything fav related in the KDE Menu editor.
<sigma20> is there a now playing applet for amarok 2 available?
<JontheEchidna> HavocXphere: right click -> add to favorites
<HavocXphere> nado: Just use Virtualbox...works better than vm and is in the repo
<JontheEchidna> sigma20: the one in KDE 4.1.80 should work with amarok2
<HavocXphere> Right-click on what part of the menu?
<moms> ok thank and sory
<JontheEchidna> if you're using kickoff, anywhere
<JontheEchidna> in the traditional menu you can't really add stuff to favorites...
<HavocXphere> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 & kde 4.1
<ravalox> I'm a new Kubuntu user and am wondering what you use for bluetooth connectivity in KDE?
<HavocXphere> I see a remove from fav, but no add
<NeoTr> Arkadaşlar iyi akşamlar.
<anderson> kubuntu 8.10: good system :D
<HavocXphere> Agreed
<sorset> hello, amarok can not use xine, since i upgraded kubuntu, how can i fix it?
<sorset> plz help me
<sorset> can any one say why?
<HavocXphere> Try selecting a different output plugin maybe
<johannes_> hey, I try to install amarok2rc1, but get a dependency error: amarok-kde4: Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.3) but 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11 is to be installed
<johannes_> where do I get kdelibs5 4.1.3?
<PSiL0> sorset:  I am sorry, but I don't now.. man, weren't those guys in #amarok dicks..
<sorset> PSiL0: i did it, they said ask #kubuntu ;)
<HavocXphere> johannes...I'm guessing you'll have to add a beta/dev repo to see 4.1.3
<johannes_> PSiL0: I followed YOUR guyses instructions here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<johannes_> HavocXphere: yeah, well which one. I just followed these instructions from the kubuntu site
<PSiL0> johannes: I was about to say that sorset should also search/post in the kubuntu forums... There is usually a quick turnaround for questions there
<PSiL0> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php
<Mamarok> PSiL0: thx for the "dicks"!
<PSiL0> np ;-p
<Mamarok> PSiL0: we trieed close to everything to help him, and it's not an Amarok problem, so please!
<Mamarok> -e
<Mamarok> PSiL0: this sort of behavior is not really nice of you, especially in this channel, if user can't ask for help where else should they go
<HavocXphere> johannes_: I think the kde4.2 nightly builds have most of the amarok stuff in them http://forum.kde.org/kde4-beta-repository-t-6284.html
<sorset> thank you Mamarok for supporting users :)
<j2bruce> who are all of you.
<j2bruce> those of you who aren't registered for the conference, gtfo.
<j2bruce> :)
<j2bruce> somebody speak
<j2bruce> weak server.
<Pici> j2bruce: This is the official Kubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<Mamarok> j2bruce: behave!
<kp_> hi
<keymone> anybody tried apt-build world with successfull build?
<PSiL0> Mamarok:  Easy there buddy.  I just call it like I see it.  That being the case, maybe I am not a nice person.
<sorset> why no application can use xine? (after upgrade?)
<ravalox> I'm a new Kubuntu user and am wondering what you use for bluetooth connectivity in KDE?
<ravalox> What manager runs to help you keep track of your devices
<ravalox> ?
<PSiL0> sorset: I had to deal with a xine error once before..  Re-editing id3s on the affected mp3s seemed to do the trick
<estres> antonio_#ubuntu-es
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<|Kraplax|> hello
<|Kraplax|> i'm trying to upgrade to kde4.2beta1
<sorset> PSiL0: can you explain?
<sorset> whats it? :D
<|Kraplax|> but the process stalled on "trying to overwrite /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/launchpad.png which is already in kdelibs-data"
<Kraplax> what can be done here?
<Mamarok> sorset: you can edit the id tags of your files with a tag editor, like easytag for example
<sorset> Mamarok: why?
<Mamarok> well, it could be a tagging issue, so maybe looking at the tags of your files is not a bad idea
<sorset> Mamarok: you mean cleaning tags?
<Mamarok> sorset: be sure to use utf-8 encoding with easytag (can be done in the settings of the application)
<sorset> the tags are id3v2.4 whith utf8 encoding!
<Mamarok> sorset: "cleaning" in the sense of checking if there's not a problem with the tags
<PSiL0> sorset: Sorry, I was away from my desk... what Mamarok said. THanks!
<sorset> Mamarok: no, i converte to 2.3 with kid3
<sorset> but stil having taht problem
<sorset> PSiL0: n.p
<sorset> PSiL0: what you mean? problem is in tags?
<PSiL0> sorset: My tags were edited by "exact audio copy" (windows ripper) for an album.. I just opened up the album directory using kid3 (i think) and resaved the tags to whatever default... No xine errors with those mp3s afterward
<user2> hey all
<sorset> PSiL0: ok, wll try
<user2> inexplicably flash stopped working for one of the users on this server
<user2> does anyone have a theory as to how this could have happened
<PSiL0> My xine playback problems were mainly due to the formating used by a windows tagger.. I hope that helps
<PSiL0> sorset: I remember figuratively tearing my hair out over the possibility of amarok not working, but a simple solution seemed to do the trick.  I hope it works out for you s well
<user2> anyone?
<PSiL0> sorset: I was thanking mamarok for the earlier suggestions :)
<Kraplax> user2: try to find any flash-related config files and remove them
<Dougwiser> damn this stuff kicks m$ a$$
<Kraplax> user2: i don't have such problems, though it could help resetting configuration of flash to it's default
<gabriel> what's everyone?
<user2> and it's only one user too, the other users have no issues...  do you guys think its a good idea to copy the ~/.mozilla dir from another user's ~ dir and just change the owner and group?
<Kraplax> user2: where does it not played? what browser?
<user2> ...to see if flash will start working as magically as it stopped?
<user2> Kraplax: no browser for this user
<Kraplax> user2: so, how do you know it doesn't work?
<user2> Kraplax: i meant that it works in no browser
<sorset> PSiL0: i guss its true, recently i changed tags :D
<Kraplax> like a flash player?
<user2> Kraplax: ff says its missing, and konqui just says nothing
<user2> Kraplax: for instance if i go to youtube in ff i get that link to download the plugin, and in konqui i get just the title of the video and no playing
<Kraplax> user2: maybe you've messed with user's id or group id's for that user?
<user2> Kraplax: user1 and user2 are restricted but administrator is the normal default user.  it works there
<user2> Kraplax: no messing with uid here
<user2> Kraplax: maybe i should try to copy the .mozilla dir from one of the working users?
<user2> (it also works for user1, just not for user2...  but i know it was working before)
<Kraplax> user2: not sure. Though, if you try - don't forget to make a backup
<gabriel> hey.  i wan to play wma's in amarok, can anyone help?
<HappySmileMan> gabriel: The package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<HappySmileMan> Should install MP3/WMA, Flash, Java and more
<nmrp3> hi - I've got a bit of a gremlin with the latest kubuntu
<nmrp3> it keeps loosing the keyboard
<HappySmileMan> You can find it in the package manager (Menu -> Applications -> Add/Remove Programs) and search for restricted
<nmrp3> loging out and in fixes it
<gabriel> thx
<nmrp3> my wireless keyboard still works for a bit and then that is lost too
<nmrp3> the laptop mouse and the wireless mouse cary on working all the time
<sorset> PSiL0: recently ive changed tags to id3-2.4 with utf8 encondig in windows
<PSiL0> sorset:  ah, that may be the problem.. I still think my fix was a little flukish.. Anyways, I have to go, good luck!
<sorset> PSiL0: thank you
<sorset> u2
<PSiL0> sorset: thanks
<jim88> does anyone know how to get rid of the "new server" button near the clock
<HavocXphere> jim88: What application are you talking about?
<gabriel> does anyone know how i can get my intel webcam to work?
<z3e> i will separate /home from / , will 4bg for / will be enought?
<boze91> are there any italians here?
<webas> i use ./ 5gb i gues.. or maybe 4gb..
<webas> but i have 80hdd so.. :D
<z3e> i have 80gb too, but only 25gb for linux
<JontheEchidna> webas: I use 10GB to be on the safe side
<boze91> ahaha i have 400gb for linux
<JontheEchidna> I ran out once with 2GB, not fun
<webas> well my hdd is small so i cant give it 10gb..but if i would had 250gb so 10gb is perfectly safe.. :) else to put in /home i guess :)
<boze91> LOL
<webas> lol
<kaniteko>  hello all !
<boze91> hello
<kaniteko>  anyone know how to change the KMenu icon ? (kde 4.2 beta)
<kaniteko>  don't find in google...
<boze91> where are you from?
<kaniteko>  france :p
<boze91> :D lol i'm italian
<boze91> but about your problem
<kaniteko>  yeah
<boze91> what do yoiu change in your KMENU?
<kaniteko>  the K logo
<kaniteko>  whick opens the menu
<kaniteko>  trying icons/oxygen/*size*/kmenu.png but don't work :s
<boze91> i'm searching on net!
<boze91> kaniteko! what is your os
<boze91> ubuntu 8?
<boze91> or feisty?
<antonio_> #kubuntu-es
<jim88> HavocXphere: I was trying to allow access to to files and this button that looks like a globe showed up
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frloja> aiai
<HavocXphere> jim88: Yes but where did it show up? On the bottom panel/firefox/etc? Is the globe green?
<jim88> HavocXphere: yes, the button says "new server"
<jim88> HavocXphere: the bottom panel is invisible but the globe is green
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HavocXphere> The green globe is KNetworkmanager. It manages stuff regarding network connections/wireless etc
<HavocXphere> I ignore it most...
<jim88> HavocXphere: oh, I just wanted to get rid of it from the panel
<HavocXphere> Right click on it & select quit
<HavocXphere> I haven't worked out how to prevent it from coming back tough.
<jim88> HavocXphere: I tried that ... it says "new server"
<jim88> HavocXphere: ugh :(
<jim88> HavocXphere: never mind I figured it out
<HavocXphere> Ok. Press ctrl-esc...that should give you the process manager
<HavocXphere> then type in manager
<HavocXphere> and select knetwork manager
<jim88> HavocXphere: I went to the upper corner and it said remove from panel
<HavocXphere> So its gone now?
<jim88> HavocXphere:  yes, it's gone
<jim88> HavocXphere:  in the very upper left corner there was a small arrow then I clicked on it and the remove from panel came up
<lc0788956> hey, im having a problem getting a live cd to load
<lc0788956> anybody have any ideas?
<jim88> HavocXphere:  thanks for your help
<HavocXphere> lc0788956: WHat is the problem?
<HavocXphere> jim88: SUre thing...but you figured it out yourself
<lc0788956> well, i put the cd in, it boots, i can pick the language, then i say i just wana try it, and then the screen goes black and i get a flashing cursor
<lc0788956> and it doesnt progress
<ruben_> hola
<boze91> hola hola
<ruben_> q tal ?
<HavocXphere> lc0788956: I had the same problem. Press F4 during the install and select Safe graphics
<HavocXphere> lc0788956: I bet you've got an graphics card from ATI like me
<boze91> abla
<lc0788956> oh really, is that seriously all im gona have to do
<lc0788956> well its an optiplex 320
<lc0788956> integrated videocard
<lc0788956> so its nothing special, but idk
<HavocXphere> lc0788956: It will probably work. If not download the alternative CD
<lc0788956> is teh alternative cd the text based one?
<HavocXphere> Yes...but its very easy too...don't let the text part scare you
<lc0788956> yeah, im not too worried about it, i can usually squirm through
<lc0788956> okay ty havoc, ill try that.
<HavocXphere> Sure...good luck. KDE 4 rocks btw
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<driva2009> Evening all.
<driva2009> I wonder if I could seek help. I am assisting in #kde, we have a user who is using kde on ubuntu, and can't get his power management for the monitor to work from systemsettings.
<driva2009> He is running Ubuntu, with a QuadCode 2.40ghz proc
<DaSkreech> What version of Ubuntu?
<driva2009> one mo asking
<driva2009> he has 8.04
<driva2009> running KDE 4.1.3
<marcello> ciaoooooooooooo
<driva2009> ciao marcello
<marcello> mica male driva
<driva2009> DaSkreech: Any ideas? I don't use Ubuntu myself, I am on another distro, so helping with Ubuntu is kinda tricky, but I appear to be the only one helping in there
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> driva2009: Throw them in here?
<driva2009> Sure, I'll point them at you. Hold on a mo
<marcello> ?????
<xenoterracide_> hola
<driva2009> DaSkreech: This is the guy with the issue.
<DaSkreech> Hi
<xenoterracide_> hello
<DaSkreech> What's the issue?
<driva2009> xenoterracide_: this is DaSkreech - Skreech, xeno...
<driva2009> :)
 * DaSkreech bows
<driva2009> Introductions over - lets see if we can help you
<marcello> ;)
<xenoterracide_> man I feel like I'm being set up on a blind date
<xenoterracide_> :P
<xenoterracide_> jk
<driva2009> lol
<xenoterracide_> anyways
 * DaSkreech feels around for xenoterracide_
<xenoterracide_> feels around?
<DaSkreech> I'm blind :)
<xenoterracide_> oh
<xenoterracide_> well since I'm sure my issue has been explained is powerdevil required for this to work?
<marcello> italiano no eh?
<DaSkreech> marcello: no irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/ubuntu-it
<DaSkreech> xenoterracide_: powerdevil can't hurt. I'm not sure if that'spackaged fr 4.1 on 8.04
<DaSkreech> !find powerdevil
<ubottu> Found: powerdevil
<DaSkreech> !info powerdeveil hardy
<xenoterracide_> I installed it
<ubottu> Package powerdeveil does not exist in hardy
<xenoterracide_> but it wasn't before
<DaSkreech> !info powerdevil hardy
<ubottu> Package powerdevil does not exist in hardy
<DaSkreech> Ah that's handy
<xenoterracide_> ah... it's in the kde4-kubuntu-desktop repo or whatever
<driva2009> DaSkreech: does that need to be dpkg'd then?
<xenoterracide_> kde4 isn't in hardy
<DaSkreech> Right of course it is :)
<xenoterracide_> I don't know how it works though.. and the kde4-kubuntu-desktop package didn't install it
<xenoterracide_> which is why I was wondering if it was needed for this to work
<xenoterracide_> still does anyone know how I could test this manually?
<xenoterracide_> instead of waiting?
<DaSkreech> Probably it's pretty good I've never used it
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Ever danced with the powerdevil by the pale neon light?
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to install new themes to my Kubuntu desktop; where is the theme manager for doing that?
<ravalox> I can change things in the appearance menu like icons and fonts, but there doesn't seem to be a place for me to just load a theme?
<meh_ivan> hi, how can I install quanta in 8.10?
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello, I just finished upgrading to kubuntu 8.04.
<HavocXphere> ravalox: You can change stuf like the panel's look by right click on desktop->desktop settings->Desktop theme
<gundam_rx78nt1> My wireless card was working fine with Gutsy and now it doesn't want to connect even though I have the driver loaded and I can see the card when I do a iwconfig
<gundam_rx78nt1> Can somebody please help me get it up and running?
<meh_ivan> anyone using quanta in 8.10? I can't install it
<xenoterracide_> quanta isn't kde4 yet
<grandi> so if I install 64 bit kubuntu, what doesn't work?
<DaSkreech> xenoterracide_: What are you trying to get to work?
<ravalox> That would be it, thank you very much
<xenoterracide_> DaSkreech: I want the screen to power off
<gundam_rx78nt1>  anybody that knows how to configure a wireless card?
<xenoterracide_> after a certain amount of time
<xenoterracide_> I'm about to write a shell script to do it
<DaSkreech> xenoterracide_: Ahhh Hmm I forget what makes that not work again
<xenoterracide_> although how to get that on a detect input timer I don't know
<DaSkreech> I know if I kill plasma it will turn off
<xenoterracide_> so it is a known bug
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<xenoterracide_> well I found some that seem to be related
<xenoterracide_> whether anyone is working on them
<DaSkreech> I just know that I killed plasma to do something and 5 minutes later my Monitor turned off
<driva2009> I just updated the bug on the kde bugzilla, DaSkreech
<driva2009> and xenoterracide_
<driva2009> it doesn't exist in KDE 4.1.2 on my distro, so it needs to be dealt with on some and not others :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there a problem with wireless cards when upgrading to Hardy from gutsy?
<DaSkreech> xenoterracide_: May want to hop into #kubuntu-devel and inquire into if it's a distro specific thing that they know about
<gundam_rx78nt1> My wireless card refuse to connec t to any available network.
<xenoterracide_> dunno, didn't work in gentoo either
<xenoterracide_> I installed all of kde3 but really don't want it... any quick way to remove it?
<xenoterracide_> all I want are the apps that a few of the kde3 apps I still use depend on
<DaSkreech> xenoterracide_: remove kdelibs4c2a
<xenoterracide_> bbs 'cause I'll have to reinstall some things
<xenoterracide_> including this prog
<xenoterracide_> ok good it didn't kick me
<xenoterracide_> no kde4 version of adept yet?
<DaSkreech> There is but it's still quite rough
<DaSkreech> as in draw blood rough
<DaSkreech> however if you have nerves of steel and balls of brass then I'm certain you would make a good percussion instrument
<DaSkreech> also you could help test the KDE4 adept :)
<ravalox> I'm a new Kubuntu user and am wondering what you use for bluetooth connectivity in KDE?
<ravalox> What manager runs to help you keep track of your devices?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: nope, don't have a laptop
<xenoterracide_> DaSkreech: if I'm on n00buntu for more than a week I might
<Linuxing> hola! soy novato en kubuntu y quisiera ayuda
<Linuxing> alguien me le?
<Linuxing> ???? hay alguiennnnnnnnnnn
<bixu> hola
<Linuxing> hola bixu
<bixu> de donde eres?
<bixu__> hmm
<bixu__> eo?
<Linuxing> vengo para solucionar problemas y dudas
<bixu__> hmm
<bixu__> yo tengo una
<Linuxing> yo tengo varias pero nadie habla
<bixu__> como ago una particion d msdos
<bixu__> juas
<Linuxing> XD
<Linuxing> particion desde msdos?
<boze91> i love vito!
<bixu__> no no
<bixu__> kiero acer una particion d msdos
<bixu__> para instalrm el windows otra vez
<Linuxing> te has rendido
<Linuxing> XD
<bixu> si
<bixu> mi ermano es l k sabe
<amarillo> #kubuntu-es
<Linuxing> ajajajaa
<bixu> yo flipo con tanta linea para acer las cosas
<bixu> tu sabes acer la dixosa particion d dos
<sevenseeker> Howdy, what is the tool (or toolchain) for scanning a doc to pdf?
<bixu> es k sino no m deja instalarlo
<Linuxing> :S
<Linuxing> a ver si tu quieres instalar xp tienes que meter el disco
<Linuxing> y con el disco hacer las particiones que quieras
<bixu> aha
<bixu> es cierto
<Linuxing> y luego indicas que particion quieres elegir para instalar windows
<ArkoldThos> bixu and Linuxing, #kubuntu-es
<bixu> (k bobo soy)
<bixu> lol
<Linuxing> ArkoldThos:  estoy alla
<ArkoldThos> bueno, que bixu
<ArkoldThos> <.<
<Linuxing> ajajajajaa
<Linuxing> se largo
<DaSkreech> ravalox: kbluetoothd I think
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> sevenseeker: poppler
<kaniteko>  hello world !
<corsair__> hey, how do i upgrade from kubuntu hardy to intrepid?
<kaniteko>  just force upgrade i think
<crav> how can i install compiz-fusion, as it is not in the default repos?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<DaSkreech> crav: it is
<kaniteko>  i installed it with strange script, i don't know how  to install it with normal way
<crav> DaSkreech: as in, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know of kde 4.2b1 debs for hardy? the nightly-neon aren't being updated apparently.
<reagleBRKLN> https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive hardy debs are from october
<DaSkreech> reagleBRKLN: none that I know of
<webas> why my skype urls..opens with konqueror..i want to set to firefox :|
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<DaSkreech> webas: system settings -> default applications
<webas> big thanks daskreech.. hm im on kde 4
<webas> ah yes..big thanks
<kaj_> howdy
<Styx993> hai
<kaj_> what's the name for the generic nvidia driver in the repos ?
<kaj_> running a new to me, geforce GT7600
<cuznt> !nvidia
<cuznt> !botsnack
<cuznt> dang bots broke
<kaj_> or maybe even the nvidia restricted driver if it works with that card
<kaj_> !info nvidia
<DaSkreech> nv
<DaSkreech> generic
<cuznt> are you going to use 3d acceleration much?
<kaj_> DaSkreech:  yeah i thought so
<kaj_> yeah 3D definitrly
<kaj_> gonna switch back to windows for a bit, irssi is too restrictive
<DaSkreech> kaj_: use konversation ?
<kaj_> I can't startX DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kaj_: X doesn't work?
<DaSkreech> not startx but just X
<kaj_> I knew this would happen as soon as I installed the new to me card
<kaj_> no scrns found , DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kaj_: Did you try reboot to Recovery mode ?
<DaSkreech> There is a FixX button
<kaj_> gotta edit the xorg.conf to include the nv driver first
<kaj_> BL
<DaSkreech> kaj_: the FixX button should probably do that
<zbyszek> hi, can you tell me what could i do with .par2 files?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, got 7600GT up and running , just had to edit some crap out of the xorg.conf file....gotta go BBL
<DaSkreech> ok
<stu_hates_nvidia> I need some  help with Nvidia drivers 177/173 - is this the best place to ask?
<colin_> try the #hatenvidia channel
 * DaSkreech hist colin_
<DaSkreech> stu_hates_nvidia: No but it's as good a place as any
<stu_hates_nvidia> I've tried everything I can find in the forums, installed via envy, installed from nvidia in single user, etc.
<stu_hates_nvidia> seems like the drivers install okay
<stu_hates_nvidia> but I get this
<stu_hates_nvidia> [ 2079.990700] nvidia: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -1
<stu_hates_nvidia> [ 2079.990716] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).
<stu_hates_nvidia> [ 2079.990718] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!
<stu_hates_nvidia> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<stu_hates_nvidia> which is the right card
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<stu_hates_nvidia> DaSkreech  ??
<DaSkreech> Damn bot :-(
<stu_hates_nvidia> lol
<ArkoldThos> WTF
<stu_hates_nvidia> guess I'll search more forums while 8.04 downloads.... thanks anyway
<cArliTo> ubuntu is great but i have the worst networking issues
<Dougwiser> the worst
<cArliTo> yeah
<Dougwiser> like what
<cArliTo> it works fine, but drops or freezes momentarily and often
<cArliTo> and its not wireless
<cArliTo> directly plugged into a router
<cArliTo> no such problems on any other OS & the same router
<cArliTo> strange though, my icq client stays connected - just clicking a link or something like that the page will often not load all the way in one shot
<spawn57> how do you know it's your network that's causing that?
<cArliTo> i dont
<cArliTo> but assuming its something to do with the connection between ubuntu & my router
<cArliTo> since others are fine
<spawn57> hit ctrl+esc and see if there's anything else that's eating up cput cycles?
<cArliTo> nothing @ 100%
<cArliTo> 65% for mencoder, the rest are little
<Dougwiser> have you switched nics yet
<cArliTo> i havent
<cArliTo> its onboard, i can try another
<Dougwiser> just my first notion
<cArliTo> booting back into gentoo or windoze works ok
<Dougwiser> hmm
<cArliTo> so didnt give that a shot yet, but maybe a driver related to that onboard nic?
<Dougwiser> does ubuntu call the device by the same name as gentoo and windows
<\Kira> What is the partitioner option that says :Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" mean? Whats LVM? This is during the installation
<cArliTo> yes eth0 right?
<Dougwiser> yes
<DaSkreech> !lvm
<DaSkreech> ah damn it
<ibuffy> i just received a "text to speech software kit!"...but who cares, it has a microphone recorder.. however i can't get it to work :|
<cArliTo> i`ve tried & reverted lots of strange networking things from forums, etc - like adjusting window size, and so forth in sysctl
<DaSkreech> \Kira: LVM is logical volume managment
<ibuffy> !microphone
<ibuffy> !recorder
<DaSkreech> It allows you to partition a drive then resize it later
<DaSkreech> adding or removing space as needed. YO ucan also treat muliple paritions as a single parittion
<\Kira> DaSkreech: what does it mean if its encrypted?
<DaSkreech> \Kira: That people can't see it without permission
<bdizzle> hi
<\Kira> DaSkreech: So its not like disk encyption?
<bdizzle> this is more of a hardware question, but I'm hoping someone on here can help
<\Kira> DaSkreech: such as LUKS
<DaSkreech> It is
<\Kira> bdizzle: try ##hardware
<bdizzle> thanks
<\Kira> DaSkreech: so, it is? That means it encypted my entire drive so no-one can see it, and I have to enter a pass at start-up, right?
<DaSkreech> yes
<\Kira> okay, cool
<\Kira> is it as effecient as LUKS?
<DaSkreech> Or to be more precise
<DaSkreech> It encrypts a voume and you have to put in a password to mount it
<DaSkreech> If you do it at startup thats up to you
<nacho> hi everyone
<\Kira> okay, I see
<cArliTo> hi
<\Kira> Thanks
<nacho> im totally new in llinux
<\Kira> but, it would be as good as using LUKS, right?
<\Kira> I know, im paranoiod :P
<nacho> so i don't know how to make it work
<nacho> can any1 help me
<nacho> can tell me how to install madwifi, so i can make my atheros wlan card work?
<DaSkreech> nacho: Welcome!
<DaSkreech> \Kira: It is LUKS
<nacho> thnx!
<MinusSeven> Do wireless network cards work well with Kubuntu?
<\Kira> DaSkreech: yeah, I was just looking at it online. I got it now, thanks :)\
<bdizzle> awesome, thanks for the link \Kira
<nacho> ?
<haros> alo
<\Kira> no problem, bdizzle :)
<hArOs> hello
<hArOs> ειστε μαλακεσ
<nacho> and soooo
<DaSkreech> MinusSeven: Yes they do
<etale> hey all I'm having trouble getting ethernet to work on a fresh kubuntu installl
<hArOs> Need help
<vonkleist> !gr
<etale> iit worked for a moment and then quit
<hArOs> σας γαμω ρε που δν με help
#kubuntu 2008-12-06
<szrhawaii> will alot of my memory be taken up if i do a 50/50 partition or will i still get goo storage space even though
<DaSkreech> hArOs: #ubuntu-gr
<MinusSeven> thanks
<cArliTo34> depends on the size of your drive
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: How much space are we talking about?
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html
<hArOs> Daskreech
<hArOs> hear me?
<DaSkreech> hArOs: Yes
<hArOs> pm me
<DaSkreech> Speak in the #ubuntu-gr chan
<szrhawaii> it says i have like 180gb then after i do one i have about 140gb of memory would i be down to 100 if i did the 50/50
<stinger^^> hello, i heard that kubuntu 8.10 doesnt read bluetooth devices (bug), is that true ?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: 50/50 is for what/what ?
<szrhawaii> like windows/kde
<DaSkreech> stinger^^: something to that effect
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Oh yes that would be fine for the linux side.
<DaSkreech> Windows maybe scanty depending on how you use it
<szrhawaii> ok just wonering if it would leave me with less than 100gb left
<szrhawaii> is there any other burners out there anyone can recommend besides k3b
<DaSkreech> !burn
<DaSkreech> ah damn it
<stinger^^> DaSkreech: so u dont advise me to download it if i use bluetooth regularly ?
<szrhawaii> whats the pastebin address again
<DaSkreech> stinger^^: Not as your main machine no
<DaSkreech> paste.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<szrhawaii> thanks
<szrhawaii> daskreech can you help me make sense of this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/81109/
<stinger^^> oh well, i'd have to wait for 9.04 to be released then
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Nope I'm leaving in about -10 minutes
<DaSkreech> stinger^^: or install 8.10 on a secondary machine and update to KDE 4.2 as in the topic to test
<szrhawaii> man can anyone else help
<szrhawaii> then
<szrhawaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81109/
<szrhawaii> check out the error and get back to me
<DaSkreech> Damn you bot!!!
<szrhawaii> !k3b
<szrhawaii> !brasero
<szrhawaii> man thats not working
<DaSkreech> !burn
<DaSkreech> When the bot wakes up in like 15 minutes it will talk
<szrhawaii> yeah i know
<szrhawaii> can you check the last line for me and just see the error and tell me if its something in a hardware or software standpoint
<vonkleist> szrhawaii, what 'bout cdrecord ?
<szrhawaii> the k3b told me that there was an error in that
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Looks like a driver error or a cable error
<DaSkreech> I'd check the driver first
<DaSkreech> May just be a setting in the burn command
<szrhawaii> nt sure how to configure the settings in k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<szrhawaii> so i used brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DaSkreech> There you go
<DaSkreech> wodim rocks!!
<szrhawaii> how do i use woim
<szrhawaii> wodim
<came0> hey I just did a rm * and deleted a file I didnt really want to delete... is there an easy undo?
<came0> lol
<came0> its not a big deal, but if there is a simple roll back or something would be great
<cArliTo34> that would be great :(
<cArliTo34> anyone aware of any extra config for intel pro/1000 networking? seems to be what i have, and i have a strange dmesg output as well
<cArliTo34> cool, found some known issues with my hardware, i guess i should have checked that out first
<Mamarok> came0: just don't write anything on your disk
<came0> im over it
<Mamarok> there should be some undelete packages in the repos
<cArliTo34> if you guys need to know mine is using the e1000 driver in the kernel & the issues are known for TX unit hangs
<came0> =) it was only a few lines of text
<came0> thx though
<cArliTo34> these chat logs are probably enough to overwrite the lost file
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<snikker> with kate, how can i can open a new text file in the existing window (session) of kate?
<Adola> Yes!
<Adola> Go >File>New
<pablin> alguien conoce un windows switcher para kubuntu
<Adola> No hablar espanol povafor.
<pablin> hi
<Adola> Are you asking how to switch Windows to Kubuntu?
<astromme> !es | pablin
<ubottu> pablin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pablin> ok
<cannon> hey guys, installed kubuntu 8.10 just now and can't get any audio
<cannon> checked that speakers are not muted, sound up on OS and speakers themselves
<snikker>  i've edited the kate menu entry (in K menu), now i got:  "kate -u %U" but when i open a file it say that kdeinit was unable to find /usr/bin/kate. how fix this?
<Adola> I'm sorry, I don't know how to help you there.  Not that advanced.
<Adola> And cannon
<cannon> ?
<Adola> Did you make sure alsa mixer's volume isn't muted?
<Adola> AND, are you using a dial-up modem?
<cannon> whats alsa?
<Adola> ALSA
<Adola> Google it
<Adola> Advanced linux sound...archetect?  I think
<Adola> apt get alsamixer
<cannon> k
<Adola> sudo apt get alsamixer
<cuznt> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cannon> k menu?
<Adola> "Start button"
<cannon> oh, I thought it was a different one
<cannon> i don't see "Enable Sound System" checkbox
<Adola> Nieter do I.  That may be outdated.
<cannon> yeh
<cannon> i think kde 4.1 is a big improvement
<Adola> It's nice yes.  I'ts my first taste of KDE.  However, i've heard KDE 4.2 is HORRID
<Adola> Because it's so unstable.
<ubuntu_> bye
<cannon> lol
<cannon> it is beta though
<cannon> linux on the whole maybe stable ... but not very functional for me at the mo
<cannon> a simple installation shouldn't come with things that need fixing
<cannon> i wanna use it though
<Adola> Such as Audio?
<Adola> Or video?
<cannon> lol, all kinds of things
<Adola> Yeah, I've too had those problems because I'm using an ATI
<Adola> And a dial-up modem.
<cannon> i've tried other versions in the past and there is always something, lol
<Adola> A winmodem...OMG, PROBLEMS WITH ALSA and that.
<cannon> 8.04 wouldn't recognise my wifi
<Adola> Yeah, did you try nidswrapper?
<cannon> nope
<cannon> not heard of it
<Adola> Yeah, it's used for wifi.
<cannon> i am a programmer ... though self tought ... but I still can't seam to get my head around linux, lol
<Adola> You should try it if you still have no wifi.
<cannon> well, am close enough to the router now to have ethernet so thats no longer an issue
<Adola> I'm trying to learn to code.Not actively at the moment.  I'm too self-tougt.  BUT, i'm only 17.  So, I'll just wait for college to teach me!
<cannon> heh
<cannon> it's fun
<cArliTo34> wow, I have a question now - how can I disable or remove or destroy these tooltips in the panel? kde 4.3.1 - everytime I accidentally mouse over the panel/taskbar they pop & stay
<cannon> i got into it because I thought the computer systems at work where rubbish
<Adola> Tooltips?
<cannon> i don't see it in the panel settings
<Adola> Niether do i.  I'm sorry, I can't find it.
<Adola> Just google : Disable tooltips in Kubuntu
<cuznt> i think it is in the settings
<pablin> 	
<pablin> 8.10 is recommended for a laptop with wifi or not?
<Adola> Yes.
<cuznt> pablin why wouldnt it be?
<pablin> is a question
<mot_> any french speakers?
<JohnFlux_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JohnFlux_> mot_: ^^
<pablin> !fr | mot_
<ubottu> mot_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mot_> what?
<mot_> no no
<mot_> i just need a french speaker
<mot_> to tell me how to say "what are you doing tonight?"
<mot_> i'm trying to fuck this french girl
<mot_> =\ i know it has nothing to do with kubuntu
<Adola> AHAHAHAHHA
<Adola> Google : Alstavista babblefish
<Adola> Goodluck ;D
<mot_> ..
<mot_> man i don't want to put it in babelfish
<mot_> it's always wrong
<mot_> damn
<mot_> this girl has mad nice tits
<LaserJock> is there a way to change touchpad settings in Intrepid?
<mot_> bbl
<Adola> I can't help you.
<wallabee> I need some help if anyone could tell me .. im relatively new to kubuntu.  Somehow my Kmenu and folder view icons on the bottom left disappeared when i try to add them back in they appear next to the trash can on the bottom right. How can i correct this??
<ibuffy> "It seems to work as long as there is no other pulse audio client running. "
<ibuffy> how to disable a process from using the pulse audio client?
<PSiL0> wallabee: right click panel settings
<PSiL0> add launcher widget
<PSiL0> move it whereever you feel like on the taskbar
<PSiL0> even to the far left
<lindows_> gdsfa
<lindows_> hi
<lindows_> is anyone here?
<lindows_> is my first time..
<lindows> hello?
<lindows> nope
<lindows> hi
<Adola> I am!
<lindows> howdy
<lindows> is this place
<Adola> Hello.
<lindows> ubuntu users/
<lindows> ?
<lindows> Or just common irc?
<Adola> Yes, I may be able to help!
<lindows> OK
<lindows> thanks
<lindows> I have never used an IRC before
<lindows> Wow
<lindows> so all the people on the right panel are online?
<lindows> or registred?
<Adola> Well, i've JUSt started using IRC too!  About a week ago!
<lindows> :D
<lindows> Im using konversation
<Adola> Ummm i don't know if EVERYONE is registered.  I just registerd my nick yesterday.
<lindows> maybe so
<lindows> I'm suprised at myself
<Adola> As am I
<draik> How can I get DVDs to play on Kaffeine. I keep getting the same error message about not having the rights. I install the libdvdcss2 file (or whatever it's called) and still can't play it.
<ibuffy> http://pastebin.ca/1277404
<ibuffy> can  someone help meee
<Adola> You've installed the restricted extra's?
<ibuffy> eh, maybe?...
<ibuffy> arecord and audacity can record but skype says it can't detect an audio device to record from
<ibuffy> installing the kubuntu-restricted extras package now
<ibuffy> yep, that didn't work
<ibuffy> 'problem with audio playback' still
<draik> Adola: Was that for me?
<Adola> Was what for you?
<draik> Restricted extras
<Adola> Yeah.  I think.
<Adola> Google : Kubuntu Restricted extras
<Adola> If your the one with the DVD question.
<draik> Adola: I do have it installed.
<Adola> Oh then...
<tuxdistro> .
<tuxdistro> .
<draik> .
<chipbuddy> is there some utility that will let me see hard drive usage (similar to cpu usage). not the amount of space currently used, but actual read/write requests
<Guest93576> Yeah, there's a plasma app that will show you.
<szrhawaii> anyone home
<szrhawaii> #k3b
<kkauffman> any word on when the kbluetooth4 fix will release?
<Guest3397> is there a way to remove these tooltips in kde 4.3.1? on the panel
<szrhawaii> my cd wont eject
<szrhawaii> how do i shut down  the process in terminal
<Guest3397> eject
<Guest3397> it will eject or un-eject
<Guest3397> lol
<szrhawaii_> no its stuck it wont
<Guest3397> right.. in terminal type "eject"
<szrhawaii_> i did
<szrhawaii_> nothing
<szrhawaii_> it said error
<Guest3397> interesting
<liza> anybody can help me about my kopete?
<Guest3397> what is wrong with it?
<liza> i cannot logged in
<liza> what i mean is when i enter my username its just waiting to logged in even though i already put my password
<liza> it still wait to connect
<Guest3397> possibly the servers it is trying to connect to are unavailable
<liza> but i can go on my emails
<draik> liza: Is this for your Yahoo?
<liza> yeah draik
<draik> I get errors with Kopete when trying to connect with Yahoo about "name lookup has failed"
<liza> so its coming from the kopete?
<liza> because i try to use other computer and my ym is working
<mr---t-> draik: do you have an account with yahoo?
<draik> I don't think so. I tried using pidgin and still got issues connecting to Yahoo.
<draik> mr---t-: I would hope so ;)
<liza> i do have account with yahoo
<mr---t-> I had the problem until I registered with them using my account
<Guest27468> I have an account with MSN!
<draik> mr---t-: What do you mean?
<Guest27468> atiradeonman@hotmail.com if anyone wants to add me!
<liza> i dont get it mr--t
<mr---t-> something I had to do at thier site
<mr---t-> lemme see if I can remember
<liza> i tried to delete my account from kopete then i tried to put it back still the same
<Adola> Kopete?
<Adola> I have kopete!
<liza> do you have ym to your kopete adola?
<Adola> No maa'm
<liza> ah ok
<Adola> I have MSN
<liza> does your MSN work with kopete?
<szrhawaii__> I had that problem with both pidgin and kopete
<szrhawaii__> msn always works with kopete
<Adola> Yes !
<szrhawaii__> the only one that has the problems is yahoo
<szrhawaii__> sometimes if you log in to your email it conflicts with your im for kopete make sure you turn that mail/im feature off in your email account
<mr---t-> I believe I had to go into yahoo messanger from my yahoo page and set up something
<szrhawaii__> yeah but that new version logs you into your im and mail account at the same time when you log in to your email
<szrhawaii__> or even just to log on to yahoo
<liza> well i tried my MSN and it works only the yahoo
<szrhawaii__> go turn your im off in your email account
<szrhawaii__> so it doesnt automatically come on
<mr---t-> I'm using yahoo classic
<liza> then?
<liza> mee too im using yahoo classic
<mr---t-> now I have an added icon in my kopete that allows me to jump to yahoo in several different ways
<liza> so ym works mr--t?
<mr---t-> had to also put my yahoo info into kopete of course
<draik> szrhawaii__: How do you turn off the IM from the email account?
<liza> well it happen that i have problem with kopete just now
<liza> earlier my yahoo is fine
<szrhawaii__> when you log in to your email account the little smiley face icon just put offline
<szrhawaii__> it usually takes effect
<liza> yeah but the smiley icon keep on jumping and it says connecting
<draik> szrhawaii__: Ummm... what smiley? I don't have one when I log into my mail at mail.yahoo.com
<szrhawaii__> here you guys need to go to account settings then to
<szrhawaii__> manage account links
<liza> the smiley icon is the one in the bottom of the kopete and if the smiley icon lighted it means your already online
<szrhawaii__> not on kopete on your email account
<szrhawaii__> do you have classic draik
<draik> Yes szrhawaii__
<liza> then?
<szrhawaii__> thats probably why its not there but just try your account settings under manage links
<draik> Account settings? Manage links? Where do you see this in the Mail Options of Yahoo Mail?
<liza> szrhawii: do you mean is the beta yahoo?
<szrhawaii__> on mine you highlight the name
<szrhawaii__> but you can go in mail options
<draik> I am in my Yahoo email inbox
<draik> I click on Options in the top right corner
<draik> I am looking at my Mail Options
<liza> me too
<szrhawaii__> mail options > account information >
<szrhawaii__> password>
<draik> Ok
<szrhawaii__> on right hand side on bottom of page under partner accounts > manage links
<liza> ok
<szrhawaii__> do you see it now
<liza> whats next?
<draik> I don't have that
<szrhawaii__> if you deactivate it then it shouldnt cause a conflict
<szrhawaii__> hold on draik i gotta switch back to classic for you
<draik> Ok
<liza> so which one need to deactivate?
<liza> theres 2 here:yahoo!sushi application and the other one is Y:messenger Authentication
<szrhawaii__> both of them
<szrhawaii__> one keeps you logged in persistantly
<szrhawaii__> and the other is a authenticater
<szrhawaii__> so you have to have authentic messenger stuff
<szrhawaii__> but you dont so you dont need it
<szrhawaii__> ok draik you have classic mode right
<draik> szrhawaii__: Yes
<mr---t-> it might be this http://www.ymailblog.com/blog/2008/12/attention-maintenance-work-you-may-experience-service-problems/
<szrhawaii__> you dont know how to get into your account settings
<liza> so whats the use of this?how can i use the kopete?
<draik> I am in my account settings
<szrhawaii__> after you do that remove then reboot the messenger and add the yahoo account again
<carlito34> wow these tooltips are unbearable - anyone have a fix to remove them?
<szrhawaii__> and see if it works
<draik> szrhawaii__: I am in Mail Options. Where do you need me to go from here.
<liza> i was on the main page of yahoo szrhawaii
<mr---t-> according to the link I posted yahoo is experiencing problems with some areas including chat
<liza> but mr--t- i try to logged in to other computer which is not kopete and it works
<mr---t-> k just a thought
<draik> mr---t-: That's today, but what about the past months?
<Guest73839> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....All downloaded and installed fine..  Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<Guest73839>  ubuntu 8.10
<Guest73839> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....All downloaded and installed fine..  Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<Guest73839>  ubuntu 8.10
<liza> well i guess its from yahoo
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  can i set up thunderbird to show email notice in firefox?
<NeoMIRV> There really needs to be an easier way to make udev rules, I've been trying for 2 hours to get this mouse rule to work..
<liza> it says their under maintenance
<szrhawaii_> yahoo is alwasy under maintenance
<szrhawaii_> i just never use there stuff
<szrhawaii_> have everyone you know switch to msn
<Guest73839> Ive been tring to get an answer for over 2hrs to my kde issue     can someone help me figure this out......
<Guest73839> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....All downloaded and installed fine..  Then, logged out. Selected kde.desktop from sessions menu and tried to log in.  KDE Not installing This is what I get..   X session: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" x session--- "/usr/bin/startkde not found falling back to default session...  Can someone help me sort this out??
<Guest73839>  ubuntu 8.10
<liza> thanks for sharing and help me
<liza> well cant change to MSN my friends using yahoo
<szrhawaii_> yeah no problem
<szrhawaii_> tell them to
<liza> ill try to check tomorrow
<szrhawaii_> its not like it costs money
<binMonkey> Guest73839: did you install kde4?
<szrhawaii_> to have a email account
<szrhawaii_> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<liza> yeah i will
<szrhawaii_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<liza> thanks
<draik> szrhawaii_: I have issues with MSN/Hotmail on Kopete. It tends to lag. When I'm about to message someone that is logged off (but appearing online), MSN/Hotmail logs me off. When I login again, it gives me an actual contact list of who is really online.
<Guest73839> no....  what is the terminal command please??
<binMonkey> Guest73839: aptitude install kde4.
<bazhang> 8.10 is kde4
<Guest73839> I thought the latest version 8.10 had kde4 already????
<binMonkey> bazhang: i think he installed kubuntu over ubuntu.
<xenoterracide_> how do I set the login manager
<bazhang> binMonkey, he is using intrepid
<szrhawaii_> so your list isnt refreshing properly or something
<bazhang> binMonkey, therefore it will install kde4
<binMonkey> oh. sorry.   i missed that part.
<szrhawaii_> i use pidgin mostly now days
<bazhang> Guest73839, please paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<Guest73839> not sure how to do that..Im new to ubuntu
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list --->paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> then give us the url
<szrhawaii_> try pidgin draik
<draik> szrhawaii_: I would use pidgin, but it's the same issue with Yahoo either way.
<szrhawaii_> yeah yahoo is yahoo though
<draik> Besides, I can do without MSN/Hotmail. Nobody is really on that.
<binMonkey> Guest73839: did you install ubuntu8.10 first?
<szrhawaii_> i usually tell people to switch over
<szrhawaii_> it works
<szrhawaii_> just gotta say something to them
<timbba> I tried kde 4.2 beta packages from PPA repository. Now I can't login. .xession-errors gives as last line "kwin(7123): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KDEInit could not
<timbba> launch '/usr/bin/knotify4'.". Failsafe gives that I don't have x-terminal-emulator, so I'm stucked. Any idea?.
<Guest73839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81186/
<Guest73839> THAT was cool...first timer
<szrhawaii_> i have all mine on there i got 2 gmail accounts 1 aim 1 yahoo 2 msn and 2 myspace accounts on pidgin and it works good
<Guest73839> \have a look
<Guest73839> although I have no clue what you r looking for
<bazhang> Guest73839, could you do the first two steps of !puregnome
<szrhawaii_> edit the last line guest73839 erase it
<sevenseeker> does anyone have a link to the 8.10 kubuntu release notes, I can't seem to find it on the kubuntu page now :(
<szrhawaii_> you need to erase this harry@harry-desktop:~$
<bazhang> szrhawaii_, why does he need to erase that? that is not in his sources.list
<Guest73839> ok,,,  how do i do that?
<bazhang> !puregnome | Guest73839 try the first two steps
<ubottu> Guest73839 try the first two steps: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<szrhawaii_> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download sevenseeker
<draik> szrhawaii_: So I guess there is no going around the whole "1 - name lookup has failed" error?
<bazhang> Guest73839, no need to erase that, its not in your sources.list
<bazhang> Guest73839, the first two steps (not the third installing ubuntu-desktop)
<Guest73839> ok...Now Im confused... How do I get kde when your telling me I already have it
<Guest73839> y would I uninstall it
<sevenseeker> szrhawaii_: this does look familiar, but I don't see a link to the release notes, I am looking for the tickets to some of the gotchas (like no bluetooth)
<bazhang> Guest73839, you said you installed it already.
<bazhang> Guest73839, if it is installed then there is a problem that needs fixing.
<Guest73839> ubottu told me to uninstall it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<szrhawaii_> not sure sevenseeker
<bazhang> <Guest73839> this is what I did...sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<timbba> nobody? I don't know what to do..
<Guest73839> yes, i did that
<bazhang> Guest73839, now I am asking you to reinstall.
<bazhang> Guest73839, so follow those first two steps the bot gave you
<Guest73839> it downloaded and installed fine... then i restarted and tried to log in kde session
<Guest73839> ok, so uninstall then reinstall?
<bazhang> Guest73839, if it does not login then it is not 'fine'
<szrhawaii_> so you downloaded it and it worked but you cant get in huh
<Guest73839> well then it looked like it lied.. :)
<bazhang> never worked
<szrhawaii_> and was that on the pastebin your source list
<Guest73839> step one said it was not installed
<bazhang> then try again
<szrhawaii> yeah keep trying
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <--paste the output of that
<szrhawaii> are you just trying to get the new session
<bazhang> to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest73839> uninstalling step 2
<bazhang> good
<bazhang> then do the reinstall.
<carlito34> has anyone removed the tooltips/popups in the kde panel? 4.3.1
<bazhang> and paste the output if there are any errors
<Guest73839> ubuntu desktop?
<Guest73839> or install kubunto deskltop
<szrhawaii> bazhang is he just trying to get the session thing where when you log in you get the new session
<xenoterracide_> well dist-upgrade broke stuff
<szrhawaii> its kubuntu-desktop not kubunto
<szrhawaii> deskltop
<szrhawaii> if your manager doesnt recongnize the kubuntu-desktop you will have to add a third party ppa
<Guest73839> This pastebin stuff is cool.. Here it is
<Guest73839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81191/
<szrhawaii> you gotta pick one
<Guest73839> I got it! thanks a bunch
<Guest73839> unpacking
<szrhawaii> it should work after that
<szrhawaii> i did that before
<Guest73839> the paste bin ROCKS! that is such a cool tool
<szrhawaii> but it was freezing up one of my desktops so i took it off
<Guest73839> especially for us newbie loosers
<szrhawaii> ##windows
<bazhang> Guest73839, you may want to install pastebinit if you like that.
<bazhang> then you can cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and it will give you a url in the terminal (no need for browser)
<Guest73839> apt-get pastebinit???
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest73839> thx
<bazhang> np
<Guest73839> going to try the loggin to kde:)
<timbba> is there someone who knows what to do if you can't login with new kde 4.2 beta?
<Tinason> hi!
<Tinason> im using kubuntu 8.10, and want to know if its possible to have document tabs at the top of kate?
<redes> Hi, spanish channel?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> hi, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop package in 8.10, and when i try to start a KDE session, it shows an open file browser and a note plasma. but anything i try to click, it doesn't register.  i cant move the file browser, and the KMenu won't open.
<Tinason> when you move your mouse over the notes plasmoid, do you see a black bar to the left or right of the notes?
<maco> no
<maco> there was a black bar to the right of the file browser one
<timbba> ok, i'm going to give up and uninstall kubuntu
<Tinason> what happens when you click on the icons on the black bar?
<maco> nothing
<maco> im in gnome right now because nothing i click in kde responds
<Tinason> im not sure whats wrong then
<maco> :(
<Tinason> it sounds like it didnt install right
<maco> i dont have any broken packages
<ubuntu_> hello all,
<Guest12911> There is no available decoder in amarok,  how so I add one so I can listen to internet radio?
<Guest12911> error loading media There is no available decoder how can I overcome this
<maco> itd probably depend on what type of stream you want
<Guest12911> internet
<maco> er...that's not a valid response
<maco> youd have to know if its wma, mp3, etc.
<Guest12911> oh...
<maco> or real audio...
<maco> i'm guessing you dont have the codec for whatever filetype they're using
<Guest12911> Im using amarok and click on the radio streams and thats the error mess i get
<Guest12911> good guess
<Guest12911> how do I get it
<maco> but i dont know the names of the packages for different codecs in kde. i just installed kde today to try to use alongside gnome, but it doesn't do anything at all
<josafat> Hey
<Guest12911> hhuummm, so I guess I cant use the amarok radio player/
<binMonkey> Guest12911: i think you have to add kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<thriell> Is there a way to get the "Hufo's Tunnel" screensaver from Ubuntu to run on Kubuntu?
<erov> anyone else not able to resize windows in kde4/8.10 ? :/
<maco> erov: if youre using compiz, you need to enable the resize feature in compiz
<erov> how do i go about that
<maco> erov: using ccsm. i dont think its installed by default. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<erov> k
<auron> hi
<auron> can someone tell me how to get to postgis
<auron> channel
<szrhawaii> is there any way to convert certain apple files so i can view the contents on kde
<freaky_t> kde4.2 looks really nice :D
<surgy> anyone know whats up with pidgeon?
<dr_willis> I hear Yahoo Mya of broken their stuff again
<surgy> or is just mine that wont connect?
<surgy> any way i can get info on how long it will be?
<dr_willis> No idea.
<VistaUser> hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> I dont  Use Yahoo at all.
<surgy> i do, never had this problem
<surgy> and aim sucks
<dr_willis> I think Most of the IM clients Suck in one way or another.
<VistaUser> dr_willis what do u do in linux
<dr_willis> I goof off mainly. :)
<VistaUser> lol like what kind haha
<timbba> I will try to ask again. Anyone knows what to do, if KDE 4.2 beta packages won't work?
<VistaUser> cause well it kinda gets borung doesnt it?
<VistaUser> u dont lol it aint stable
<ScottTheiGuy> Can anyone suggest a good text to speech program? I want to start using Kubuntu and this seems to be the last major hurtle.
<dr_willis> festival is the onlyu one i know of under linux ScottTheiGuy
<dr_willis> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<VistaUser> what do u use a speech program for?
<dr_willis>  good text to speech program
<dr_willis> it speaks text :)
<VistaUser> is that the kind that u speak and it tyes?
<dr_willis> No that would be a Speech to text...
<timbba> nobody?
<VistaUser> is there one of them?
<VistaUser> for free?
<dr_willis> Proberly is. but i imagine its  not perfect..
<VistaUser> true
<dr_willis> even the oens ive tried under windows and seen big $$$ on.. dont work veryw ell
<ScottTheiGuy> ok thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Vista has a few neat speech features.. but they are mainly gimmics for what most people use.
<VistaUser> dang if i got a good one i would type big reports
<dr_willis> I doubt if you could stand to use them for a big report
<VistaUser> true lol
<VistaUser> i am bored once again
<ScottTheiGuy> I use TextAloud for windows with NeoSpeech's Paul voice it is pretty good.
<VistaUser> kk ill try
<macjason607> guys i have a question .. how do i remove the task manager from my pane l.. i want to add applications there
<macjason607> any ideas ?
<macjason607> i want to put the task manager somewhere else
<macjason607> actually
<macjason607> i want to add the seperator so i can put apps on one side of the panel
<macjason607> any ideas ?
<macjason607> wow
<macjason607> nobody away
<macjason607> awake
<thomas> hi
<thomas> tuss
<janorcutt> sup ppl
<FicaBlok38> Can somebody help me
<FicaBlok38> i have this problem
<FicaBlok38> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81255/
<AliTarihi> will KDE 4.2 b2 be in the experimental repo?
<carlito34> Hello, does anyone know how to remove the tooltip/popups from the panel in kde 4.3.1? Even if it involved recompiling from scratch, i`m down with that.
<FicaBlok38> i want to upgrade kde 4.1.3. to 4.2 b1
<carlito34> is it worth it?
<FicaBlok38> and i cant do it
<FicaBlok38> i added : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<FicaBlok38> and that didnt work
<RandyCalifornia> pamela?
<carlito34> lol
<RandyCalifornia> espanol?
<maco> RandyCalifornia: #kubuntu-es
<pamela> RandyCalifornia nao senor not who u think
<RandyCalifornia> ok
<RandyCalifornia> no no
<RandyCalifornia> I was just asking if someone
<RandyCalifornia> speaks spanish
<maco> oh
<RandyCalifornia> anyways,
<carlito34> yeah these tooltips have to go - i cant take it anymore
<carlito34> lol
<RandyCalifornia> >?
<carlito34> :(
<maco> anyone have any idea why kde4 won't let me click on anything at all?
<carlito34> i have that every now and then too
<carlito34> sucks
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<RandyCalifornia> sucks....
<maco> carlito34: i have it all 3 times ive tried logging into kde so far
<carlito34> mine usually happens upon resume after leaving for a couple of hours
<carlito34> does your mouse pointer move but not click?
<maco> yes
<carlito34> i would think it would be a driver issue with the mouse buttons, but that is probably unrealistic
<maco> carlito34: works fine in gnome
<carlito34> i see
<RandyCalifornia> eeeee
<amerigo> hello guys....
<carlito34> hello, there is virtually noone here
<RandyCalifornia> well, that's because the majority of people like me are drunk at this time of the day
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<RandyCalifornia> ehllo americo
<RandyCalifornia> sorry amerigo
<RandyCalifornia> u know, 'cause is friday...........
<carlito34> ah thats why
<carlito34> didnt realize
<amerigo> A strange thing on Hardy 8.10 .... I configure ethernet card on dhpc for a cabled LAN on which gateway is 192.168.0.1... but when i reboot sistem IP address is 169.254.5.22 (I dunno what is) and gateway is 0.0.0.0
<carlito34> i`m trying to work and these tooltips are driving me mad
<amerigo> each time
<amerigo> RandyCalifornia: Hi... buddy
<carlito34> the config isnt right :( - that 169.x ip is created by the NIC
<carlito34> have you tried running dhclient in the terminal?
<RandyCalifornia> I've been looking for a program that looks like Windows Movie Maker
<RandyCalifornia> for kubuntu
<RandyCalifornia> Hey amerigo,
<amerigo> no in a terminal no
<RandyCalifornia> how do you change the color of the letters to red////??
<amerigo> i use System setting >>> Lan Setting
<carlito34> i see
<RandyCalifornia> I already tried Kino
<RandyCalifornia> it did not work
<amerigo> or KNetworkManager
<RandyCalifornia> I looked for kdnlive
<RandyCalifornia> adept could not find it
<carlito34> i removed that myself, and  have been using some other things because of trouble
<RandyCalifornia> ?
<RandyCalifornia> hump
<RandyCalifornia> i meant bump
<carlito34> Randy: I havent tried any graphical programs for editing videos
<RandyCalifornia> not videos
<carlito34> Just mencoder & ffmpeg, both work wonders.
<RandyCalifornia> like,
<amerigo> carlito34: from terminal what is the file for configuratio
<amerigo> ?
<carlito34> oh, just type it in like:
<carlito34> sudo dhclient
<carlito34> and hit enter
<carlito34> i wish i could tell you what i did when i ditched knetworkmanager, but its been a while now
<amerigo_> carlito34: i got this http://pastebin.com/m16c52d6b
<RandyKalifornia> I'm back
<amerigo_> me too... server disconnection
<RandyKalifornia> u have to change name too right :S
<amerigo_> i don't know why
<RandyKalifornia> me neither.....
<amerigo_> i'm a dancer ip
<RandyKalifornia> lol'
<RandyKalifornia> I'm a proxy user..........
<amerigo_> carlito34: well come back
<carlito34> thanks
<RandyKalifornia> what happened carlito?
<carlito34> my dsl is like that.. i`ve been working it out
<carlito34> major issue with drivers for my onboard nic
<carlito34> e1000 driver
<amerigo_> carlito34:  this is what i got http://pastebin.com/m16c52d6b
<carlito34> nice, has it been useful?
<carlito34> ooh i see now, sorry
<carlito34> So looks like you are online now?
<RandyKalifornia> :D
<amerigo_> it is strange because 192.168.0.246 is no an address of my lan
<carlito34> Its assigned by your router
<amerigo_> but it is not present
<sancho21_> I'm afraid to migrate to Kubuntu 8.10 from 8.04. Is it more memory consuming?
<carlito34> oh i see, strange - which device is this?
<carlito34> eth0 or something wireless?
<amerigo_> eth0
<erov> yes it is sancho
<amerigo_> i'm going to check my PC
<coky> hi all
<carlito34> have you tried pinging the gateway? 192.168.0.1 and then try pinging an external IP or server such as google.com
<coky>  iam noob and need help on dragon player
<coky> my dragon player cannot disaply srt subtitle
<amerigo_> carlito34: it result to be the IP of this PC ...
<amerigo_> it result on gateway pc
<amerigo_> but
<carlito34> I see, you are trying to connect one pc to another for shared internet?
<amerigo_> on KNetworkManager I got 192.168.0.229
<amerigo_> it is the standard situation
<amerigo_> there'is something that say that this PC is 229 but terminal say that this PC is 246
<carlito34> thats very strange
<amerigo_> still here?
<carlito34> yes, but unsure what else to try
<amerigo_> i thinking that connection fail down again
<coky> hi all
<amerigo_> hi
<coky> does any1 use dragon player?
<amerigo_> i don't remember well ... but i know that there a file for network config
<coky> mine cant display srt subtitle
<amerigo_> coky: i don't use ..
<amerigo_> coky: sorry
<coky> what do u use ?
<carlito34> vlc media player for me
<carlito34> i`m going to give kde 4.2 a shot
<timbba> how to revert back to kde 4.1.3, because kde won't even start using 4.2 beta
<carlito34> there should be an option @ boot right?
<carlito34> http://hehe2.net/linux-general/try-kde-42-now-in-ubuntu/
<timbba> yeah, with neon packages but kubuntu's own recommendation uses different packages that replaces existing
<carlito34> i see, i`d rather not replace anything til its official
<timbba> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<carlito34> but maybe you can do an apt-get remove kde-nightly
<timbba> it's not nightly.. it replaces all kde related so that's exacly same named packages
<carlito34> ah - ouch
<timbba> I was just wondering, is there a way to remove all packages from particular repository? how to do that?
<timbba> or is there any chance to get kde 4.2 working? :)
<carlito34> how does it not work? not compatible with your graphics hardware?
<timbba> kdm starts and when you enter your login credentials, X11 sigterm 11 and black screen... Failsafe complains that I don't have x-terminal-emulator
<timbba> .xsession-editor prints that kdeinit cannot be started from /usr/bin/knotify4
<timbba> .xsession-errors of course not editor :)
<carlito34> anyone on the annoying tooltips in kde taskbar?
<keymone> hello, can anybody explain this behavior: i have selected optimization level 3 for apt-build but i still notice that sources are being built with O2
<carlito34> desktop cube with compiz is great
<carlito34> kinda useless but nifty anyway
<JohnFlux> carlito34: if you're using compiz with kde4, you're doing it all wrong :)
<carlito34> lol, i am
<VistaUser> hey
<carlito34> but i`m new to desktop linux anyway, spent too much time with freebsd & window managers that were far behind
<carlito34> What do you suggest I do different than kde4/compiz?
<carlito34> possible to install kde 3.5.x on kubuntu 8.1? i really hate this taskbar in 4.1.3
<thomas> hi
<thomas> wie geht euch
<ubunturos> !gm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm
<thomas> bitte deucht
<ubunturos> !german | thomas, (if that's german) (or dutch)
<ubottu> thomas, (if that's german) (or dutch): Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas> ja bitte
<ubunturos> thomas: If that was thank you in Dutch, You are welcome. I can't speak dutch
<thomas> ich nein pc er geht nicht von der mama
<thomas> was kann ich machen
<PodeCoet> test
<thomas> wie test es start nur
<bazhang> thomas, english here
<maco> spreuche nein deutsch....
<PodeCoet> hooray I'm on IRC, damn macs :P
<bazhang> he knows this.
<PodeCoet> major issue with Kubuntu - I have a new LCD TV that I've plugged my box into, i've boot up as normal
<thomas> was kann ich macht das es geht
<PodeCoet> but I'm presented with MASSIVE fonts
<thomas> von mama pc
<bazhang> !de | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PodeCoet> like 100px or more
<kieran_> hi
<PodeCoet> makes it impossible to run any control panel applets to fix the issue
<PodeCoet> any ideas?
<thomas> hi
<kieran_> there alot of people here
<PodeCoet> the resolution is detected correctly at 1680x1050
<maco> maybe increase the fonts' dpi?
<PodeCoet> i'm unable to get to the "apply" button in the fonts control panel
<PodeCoet> (thats how big everything is!)
<PodeCoet> any way I can do it from the console?
<maco> are you able to alt+click/drag to shove the top of the window off the screen to reach apply?
<PodeCoet> I can alt+click/drag, but the window wont move off the screen
<PodeCoet> I managed to tab my way through, but the font size was unaffected
<thomas> und wie von windows
<PodeCoet> would dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg give me something useful temporarily?
<maco> no
<maco> that hasnt done anything for 3 releases
<bazhang> thomas, you need to speak english here. if you cant try google translate or go to #kubuntu-de
<PodeCoet> damn, so theres nothing I can do? I can boot back into windows and everything works perfectly
<PodeCoet> but linux is what I use for everything normally
<maco> PodeCoet: which did you change?
<maco> i cant load kde at the moment, but if changing the dpi doesnt work, maybe changing the default font size?
<maco> PodeCoet: and maybe the fact that Apply is alt+A will help...
<gimpgnu> hi, im need a kubuntu
<snikker> i've got this error: KDEInit could not launch «/usr/bin/kate»
<gimpgnu> is for the vga
<tkstka> hmm cant seem to open rars with ark
<tkstka> what do I do
<pequatre> hullo
<pequatre> i'm using kde4 beta2 in kubuntu 8.10 and i'd like to know if it's possiblr to mount a partition automatically (fat32) using some gui tool in kde ?
<pequatre> because i'd like to avoid looking for the fstab options...
<jussi01> !info unrar | tkstka
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<tkstka> :o
<tkstka> nonfree
<jussi01> I think there was a freeone, but cant remember it
<jussi01> !find rar
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, rarian-compat, guile-library, hol88-library (and 21 others)
<jussi01> !find unrar
<ubottu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<jussi01> there we are
<jussi01> !info unrar-free | tkstka
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<sukcezz> Hi ! I want install gnome for kubuntu and i  can't why ? I have  repositories of  Hardy Heron. My system  tell me : You  don't have gnome or ubuntu-desktop package
<jussi01> sukcezz: came again? what did you try todo exactly?
<sukcezz> I install kubuntu and i can't  install gnome at  system
<tkstka> how do I make all video files run strate from vlv
<sukcezz> ok
<tkstka> vlc
<sukcezz> thanks
<sukcezz> cya
<tkstka> and not some other program
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> I have a pppoe connection set up
<DarkWizzard> and it says that it's connected
<DarkWizzard> but when I do ping google.com I get unknown host
<jussi01> tkstka: right click the file, properties, the spanner, then move vlc to the top
<maple_> Hej! I'd like to find out which packages I installed manually (marked "m" in aptitude). Is there a way to list just those?
<giuseppe_> Hi all, can you help me about nautilus? when I open a folder I spend a lot of time to do it
<giuseppe_> Hi all, can you help me about nautilus? when I open a folder I spend a lot of time to do it
<maple_> ^ solved, sorry for bothering you
<argelast> fuck
<argelast> this is asom
<jpds> !ohmy | argelast
<ubottu> argelast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<james14> Can someone help me with a USB connected printer in Intrepid?
<jussi01> !elaborate | james14:
<ubottu> james14:: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<m0ll0i> ciao
<bluestyle> hello to all
<bluestyle> which web player is good stream audio/video to download?
<jussi01> !it | m0ll0i
<ubottu> m0ll0i: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<craigrd> Hi - I have Kubuntu 8.10 installed, running on a Nvidia Geforce 8600GT with two displays - I've configured Twinview and can place windows on the second screen but none of the desktop environment or backdrop enxtends to the second monitor
<craigrd> Its just a black space I can move windows too, any ideas?
<gimpgnu> windows vista is very fast
<jussi01> craigrd: I find that once you write the settings to x, then restart x, you ge t a background like you should there
<craigrd> jussi01: I get an extended backdrop on the login screen, but not when I login - rightclick...etc on the second backdrop does nothing too, its just dead space but I can move windows to it
<Thor> guys, what player to use for playing flv files?
<bluestyle> which web player is good stream audio/video to download?
<thomas> hi
<robyy> xxx
<thomas> was ist
<freaky_t> hm, teamspeak doesnt work with my kubuntu :(
<mooperd> Hi guys, I have kubunto on my macbook but I cannot seem to connect to a wireless network
<asraniel> hi there. somebody knows where i can get a good list with custom repositories? i'm searching for qt 4.4.1 or newer for kubuntu 7.04
<bluestyle> hello to all how i put norrows in the bar below to hide it left or right?
<bluestyle> kde4
<Kozeris> 7890-[]\
<bluestyle> hello to all how i put norrows in the bar below to hide it left or right?
<marek_> hi how can i try amarok2?
<marek_> what is the package name?
<bluestyle> how i hide bottom bar to the left or right?
<_gunni_> kde4 crashes xserver most times i try to change some of my settings for desktop or plasmoids. Mostly when clicking on a select box. I have this on nvidia with kde 4.1 and 4.2beta, with ubuntu nvidia packages and nvidia 180.11 beta driver. Known bug? nvidia bug or kde bug? Any ideas?
<_gunni_> Other bug: After updating to 4.2beta i got the bottom half of my first monitor on the top of my second monitor, and sometimes the top of my second on my first (only for desktop, not for windows). Anything known about this?
<bluestyle> how i hide bottom bar to the left or right?
<Cannon> hey guys, is there a channel for Open Office?
<noaXess> where are all the gwenview plugins in kde4?
<noaXess> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: kdegraphics): image viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1188 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<kaniteko> hello world !
<kaniteko> i can't install koffice-kde, beacause it conflicts with kde-icons-oxygen during install :/
<marek_> hi is it possible to have video previews in dolphin?
<kabunta> don't think, no
<bluestyle> hello does any1 know how i hide bottom bar to left or rlght in kde4?
<Serva> Hello, when I am trying to login into my kubuntu hardy heron, it is giving me the same login screen again.
<Serva> until last night it was working fine.
<Serva> anyone has an idea about the problem?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Cannon> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Cannon
<roby70> ciao
<Cannon> fancy helping a noob? :P
<BluesKaj> Cannon, if I can sure...gotta know your prob first :)
<Cannon> heh
<Cannon> i was getting it ready :P
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/m21408624 <<< how do I go about installing that>
<BluesKaj> ok shoot
<Cannon> Sopcast so I can watch TV streams
<bluestyle> why i cant open my other partitions?
<BluesKaj> those pkges are for Red Hat Linux , rpm files aren't used on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !rpm | Cannon
<ubottu> Cannon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Serva> When I am trying to login into hardy heron, it is giving me the same login screen. again n again.
<Cannon> does that mean I can't install it?
<Cannon> and need to switch to RHL?
<Serva> I could login through command line interface
<wesley> Where stands apt for ?
<BluesKaj> Cannon, not those , no ..if you can find debian based equivalents , then it should be fine... where ddi you find those pkges ?
<wesley> Alien Package Tool ?
<Cannon> http://www.sopcast.com/download/
<Cannon> @ BluesKaj
<Cannon> wesley: http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Advanced+Package+Tool+(Linux)
<BluesKaj> Cannon, the command line versions will work if installed but you won't have a GUI
<Serva> BluesKaj, any suggestion for the login problem?
<Cannon> k, thanks BluesKaj
<Cannon> do devs tend to create for Red Hat rather than debien BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> not necessarily Cannon , I think kubuntu is the most popular Linux OS right now so development is prolly leaning more to us than rehat
<longh> hey, is it a known issue, that kmail won't install alongside kjots in the beta
<BluesKaj> Serva, pls elaborate about your login prob ...exactly what is happening ?
<Cannon> k, thanks for your honesty BluesKaj :)
<longh> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<longh> oops
<longh> http://pastebin.ca/1277737
<Serva> BluesKaj, I was logged in for about 4 days in hardy and everything was working fine until last night. When I resumed the session (as i normally do, after a suspend) I logged back in again. But for some reason I decided to restart the session.
<longh> apachelogger: ^
<Serva> and since that time, I am not able to log back in. It is giving me login screen again n again.
<Serva> When I resumed the session today morning*
<BluesKaj> Serva, dunno right offhand what the prob could be , have you upgraded any apps ?
<Serva> yes, I most certainly did. The usual kubuntu updates.
<Serva> over the period of 4 days, a lot of updates.
<bluestyle> are there other channels except Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Serva ok, are you on the cmnd line ,like irssi ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> bluestyle, what partitions do you have  ?
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i make gtk apps running as root not look lame
<Cannon> bluestyle: you could do a /list but it will certainly flood ya! :P  There are LOADS!
<timbba> I'm stucked with kde... I tried 4.2 beta, but it won't start at all.. Ok, I removed all "sudo apt-get remove kde*" and after that removed the ppa reposity and re-installed kde 4.1.3 (kubuntu-kde4-desktop)... the same thing, won't load anymore. damn
<elwood> timbba: remove your ~/.kde . It worked for me
<PhilRod> don't delete ~/.kde - it may contain your addressbook and your mail as well as general config stuff
<PhilRod> (renaming it to something else is much safer)
<martinex> kubuntu.es
<wesley> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=    would it be in Kubuntu cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/ ?
<martinex> #kubuntu.es
<BluesKaj> !es | martinex
<ubottu> martinex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<timbba> still some ideas.. after trying kde 4.2 (didn't work at all, so I removed it), kde 4.1.3 won't start anymore either. I tried already removing .kde folder --> didn't help
<SkittleLinux18_> good morning everyone!
<BluesKaj> timbba, ctrl+alt+F2, type startkdm
<BluesKaj> to get back to the desktop , ctrl+alt+f7
<timbba> BluesKaj: startkdm just says that $DISPLAY is not set or something...
<BluesKaj> 'morning SkittleLinux18_
<timbba> sorry.. I'm talking about startkde...
<SkittleLinux18_> =D
<BluesKaj> timbba, what about startx?
<timbba> I can get to login screen, but can't login.. flashes and goes back to login screen
<BluesKaj> timbba, you might have to do a ' sudo depackage-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' in the cli
<timbba> BluesKaj: ok I will try that next... I'll be back soon..
<BluesKaj> oops wrong command
 * BluesKaj cleans out the cobwebs and consults the commands textfile
<bluestyle> tell me one player to download who play audio stream(radio) ?
<BluesKaj> amarok
<bluestyle> i want to use it as plug in on explorer
<timbba> didn't help dpkg-reconfigure either to my kde launch problem
<timbba> .xsession-errors says "kdeinit: fatal IO error: client killed"
<timbba> so trying kde 4.2 beta has killed my whole kde setup :)
<BluesKaj> timbba, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..didn't launch ?
<timbba> yep, didn't launch
<KiDFlaSh> i changed the stylecolor of KDE
<BluesKaj> timbba, try to install kubuntu-desktop
<KiDFlaSh> but in kopete i write BLACK NOW
<KiDFlaSh> why?
<timbba> tried already
<KiDFlaSh> in black background
<wallabee> !plazmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plazmoid
<wallabee> What is the purpose of adding widgets to the plasma dashboard?? Are there other more useful widgets than the ones in the provided list that can be added??
<BluesKaj> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<elwood> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<wallabee> I switched from OSX which had a "dashboard" but i could do things like track flights stocks or have a lava lamp etc. are there widgets that are a little more fun or useful than those provided in the list??
<BluesKaj> BBL
<wallabee> BBL?
<Cannon> bbl = be back later
<wallabee> ahh
<Cannon> hey guys, how do I mount a hdd so I can access my music from my windows OS?
<wallabee> cant you use wine to access the hd? im not sure though
<globax> hi
<Cannon> it's not the windows OS, it's just my backups hdd, 500gb
<globax> how could i install latesk
<Cannon> music, movies, tv eps, etv
<wallabee> i see
<globax> how could i install latest kubuntu with 7.10 install cd?
<wallabee> put it in your cd drive
<Cannon> :O
<wallabee> i would download the newer cd from the website though.. its a lot more convenient than updating...lol i had to do the same thing
<globax> i don't want to do upgrade..
<globax> is there any other way?
<wallabee> you could order the cd its free
<Cannon> you can download it
<wallabee> i think its possible to upgrade through adept once you install
<Cannon> hey guys, am really confused ... I'm getting audio through apps like kopete when I get a message but nothing in amarok or web browser (youtube) ... how can I fix it?
<redes> join #kubuntu-es
<Cannon> k
<timbba> ok, I'll have to warn everybody that kde 4.2 beta packages in my machine messed up everything.. maybe I'll need to reinstall the whole OS
<Cannon> red
<Cannon> oops
<Cannon> timbba: any ideas how I can get my sound working?
<macjason0606> guys .. every time i empty the trash my panel crashes .. ? i removed dolphin already im on kubuntu 4.1
<Cannon> the only app thats producing sound is kopete ... but not amarok or web broswer
<Cannon> macjason0606: kde 4.1 ... kubuntu 8.10?
<macjason0606> Cannon, yea
<Cannon> can ya help me fix my sound problems?
<macjason0606> Cannon, how do i check my version for the commnad line ?
<Cannon> lol
<macjason0606> ls something right ?
<Cannon> dunno m8 ... am a linux noob
<EagleSn> i have installed Kubuntu 8.04.1 with KDE 3.5 for amd64, and flash player plugin is not working for me neither: Konqueror and Opera.
<KiDFlaSh> why i cant CHANGE THE COLOR
<KiDFlaSh> of kopetes fonts
<KiDFlaSh> ?
<BERK-> selamlar.
<ilor> why is adept so badly broken in 8.10?
<macjason0606> oh .. the big question i forgot to ask you guys .. i did a apt-get remove dolphin .. i can't access my hd now .. is  there another way to access it ?
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, I'm not sure if flashplugin-nonfree works on 64bit
<BluesKaj> you can try it
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<macjason0606> do i have to reinstall dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, I think the above answers your question :)
<EagleSn> obiosly, i alreadu have installed package flashplugin-nonfree before comming here
<EagleSn> but it is not doing its work
<EagleSn> it is version 9 in hardy
<BluesKaj> flash player plugin and flashplugin-nonfree are 2 different things , so I assumed you had the wrong app installed
<EagleSn> BluesKaj i think not
<EagleSn> i only want to install flash to can watch videos from youtube
<BluesKaj> EagleS fine , then think not
<EagleSn> flashplugin.nonfree should do it, it works well for i386 arch
<EagleSn> installation of version 10 .deb for amd64 fails: i can paste the error output
<EagleSn> yesterday i installed it OK in Debian, but Kubuntu hatdy reports an error when installing
<ThinkMinus> Well, I tried Kubuntu 8.10 only for  about one hour today at my friends home and noticed something weird... When I type any command at terminal that needs to elevate the privileges and if I use sudo then the complete session gets SUDOed i.e. I dont need to sudo until I restart X (or maybe computer)....I consider it to be a security hole......What do you think?
<EagleSn> i will paste the error
<_gunni_> ThinkMinus: I think the password / rights is cached for some time, i think 15 minutes, after that time the password should be asked again
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, afaik that plugin works in firefox only
<ThinkMinus> _gunni : Well, that means for those 15 minutes or so, the particular Kubuntu installation is vulnerable...Isnt it?
<EagleSn> BluesKaj, i cannot believe it, i have used it multiple times for Konqueror and Opera
<_gunni_> ThinkMinus: Seems so, but you could logout if you leave the pc
<EagleSn> Konqueror is ready to use mozilla plugins
<ThinkMinus> _gunni : It's not about logging out....
<_gunni_> Maybe theres also a way to empty the password cache, but i dont know about that
<BluesKaj> ThinkMinus, it used to be a minute or 2 that one could run inatalls etc without sudo
<moms> salut
<ThinkMinus> BluesKaj : If some one needs to elevate privilages for a minute or two for installs, then he/she can always 'su' (although this is a very bad habit)
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, recently konqueror works ok on youtube , but dunno about opera
<BluesKaj> ThinkMinus, haven't used 'su' in ages :)
<EagleSn> first, i would like to do konqueror working
<moms> comment je fait deja pour rejoindre la salle en francais
<BluesKaj> !fr | moms
<ubottu> moms: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<EagleSn> i have now other problem, i have installed this .deb forcing architecture: http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<ThinkMinus> BluesKaj : See, GNU and linuxes left wheel a long long ago... and now as far as Kubuntu is concerned it is going the way where those 1 or 2 minutes for which session is automatically SUDOed it may be worser than Windoze.....
<ThinkMinus> ...in context of malicious files (e.g. viruses)
<ThinkMinus> And then Kubuntu will say users to use Antiviruses
<EagleSn> now flashplugin-nonfree conflicts with it, but i cannot find it in synaptic to remove it
<zismuc> hola... alguien me lee?
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, looking just for' flash 'will list them all
<ThinkMinus> This is what Apple is doing with OS X. See this link : http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/02/apple_mac_av_advice/
<ThinkMinus> Is the same thing applicable to ubuntu?
<EagleSn> BluesKaj: negative by the momment
<moms> #kubuntu-fr
<moms> desoler
<BluesKaj> moms  /join #kubuntu-fr
<_gunni_> ThinkMinus: Dont know, but i think it is for all *buntu derivates
<EagleSn> see the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81409/
<EagleSn> but adobe-flashplugin is not listed in synaptic
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, I don't understand ... ?
<EagleSn> did you read pastebin?
<BluesKaj> EagleSn, adobe-flashplugin is listed
<BluesKaj> in synaptic
<BluesKaj> remove it
<EagleSn> i will try with aptitude...
<wallabee> how do i add more screen savers ? system settings-->desktop-->screen saver  only shows blank screen or random but no others!
<EagleSn> in my case, TAB autocomplete adobe-flashplugin for aptitude, but... http://paste.ubuntu.com/81412/
<EagleSn> i will be away 5 minutes..
<wallabee> how do i add more screen savers ? system settings-->desktop-->screen saver  only shows blank screen or random\
<EagleSn> i am back
<ares87> anyone here have an ATI video card?
<Cannon> how do I mount a separate hdd that I use for storing my music?
<ares87> what kind of hdd is it?
<ares87> i mean like is it a windows hdd?
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : Apart from ares87's question, What is FS type?
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : Maybe this could help : "fdisk -l" (without quotes)
<cicciux> hi, I recently upgraded/migrated to intrepid and I was wondering if there was a widget that does something like 'DU Meter' on windows.
<ThinkMinus> cicciux : I dont know exactly but there must be something.....
<Cannon> sorry ares87: yes it's ntfs 500gb
<cicciux> ThinkMinus, well, I'll keep googling... XD
<DaSkreech> What does DU meter do?
<ThinkMinus> DaSkreech : http://www.dumeter.com/
<cicciux> DaSkreech, it keeps a log of network usage
<DaSkreech> It makes you more efficient by giving you graphs?
<DaSkreech> A log.. oh. So you can see what happened last week?
<cicciux> and has a beautiful display that shows current down/upload speed
<ThinkMinus> I am not sure but may be "DU meter" is full form of "Donwload Upload meter" :)
<ThinkMinus> cicciux : There is a similar "beautiful" :) application that ships with windows too...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think there are network monitors but I don't know if they keep logs
<ThinkMinus> ....And it's called Task Manager.....
<Cannon> ThinkMinus: http://pastebin.com/d74e94f86 <<< any ideas?
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : Try pasting ouptut of : "sysctl hw.disknames"
<ares87> does anyone have an ATI video card?
<wallabee> how do i add more screen savers ? system settings-->desktop-->screen saver  only shows blank screen or random
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/d15d3592c <<< updated ThinkMinus
<ThinkMinus> cicciux : Simply click "Networking" tab of task manager to see Windows equivalent of DU meter :)
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : OOPS!! I forgot that works on Unix....just a sec
<cicciux> ThinkMinus, but I want something 'discrete'...
<ThinkMinus> cicciux : :)
<ares87> anyone here have an ATI card?
<Cannon> sorry, nvidia ares87
<ares87> ahh yea - u are a smarter man than me
<Cannon> lol
<cicciux> kNetLoad :S
<Cannon> i've always preferred nvidia
<ares87> I like nvidia but ati is cheaper and the only main competition to nvidia so I feel they need to be supported sometimes
<Cannon> whats a good partition manager for kubuntu?
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> i used to feel that about amd
<Cannon> ati used to be bigger
<Cannon> but nvidia are better cards
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : Try : cat /proc/partitions
<DaSkreech> I have ATI
<Cannon> getting somewhere I think ThinkMinus
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/d10fd0972
<DaSkreech> I think ATI has better cards but they have Rubbish software to drive them
<DaSkreech> Well they used to t
<Cannon> sdb1 is the one that I wanna mount ThinkMinus
<DaSkreech> It looks like they are stepping up in that dept
<Cannon> i dunno
<DaSkreech> What's Cannon trying to do?
<Cannon> haven't looked since I bought my 8800gts 18 months ago :D
<ThinkMinus> Cannon : sdb1 is ntfs...I suppose?
<Cannon> i wanna mount my hdd
<Cannon> yep
<Cannon> i used it for my downloads in windows vista
<Cannon> no os in it
<cicciux> KNetLoad is exactly what I want... :D as always, google came through. Thanks everyone!
<ares87> can't you just mount it from dolphin?
<cicciux> (not a plasma widget, but close)
<Cannon> but I wanna clean it out ... backup what I need and then reformat to another system that linux and windows both like
<DaSkreech> Cannon: You want it permanently mounted or just a quick thing to see it ?
<Cannon> perm pls
<Cannon> i don't see it in dolphin at all
<cicciux> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/DISK -o ro
<DaSkreech> cicciux: :-D Mail the maintainer they may be motivated to provide a plasmoid based on the engine
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cannon> zomg, how do I do it as root?
<Cannon> i forgot, lol
<marek_> what should i enter to CLI to lock session?
<cicciux> sudo
<Cannon> lol, ta
<cicciux> you should use a LABEL for the disk though...
<ThinkMinus> marek_ : Press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<cicciux> but I'm not sure you can put labels on NTFS partitions.
<Cannon> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/DISK: No such file or directory
<cicciux> marek_, don't do that.
<marek_> cicciux i know im not stupid
<cicciux> and exactly how do you want to lock the session?
<Cannon> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/d6a5681c2 <<< still no worky :'(
<mirian> hola
<mirian_> hello
<Cannon> http://pastebin.com/d6a5681c2 <<< could somebody tell me what I am doing wrong please?
<DaSkreech> marerk_: Logout?
<mirian_> soy sencilla y tu???
<mirian_> escucho musica bastante
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mirian_> quiero saber de donde ers
<paracetamolo1> hello
<macjason0606> guys .. i uninstalled dolphin .. i can't seem to find any other file manager .. is there any ?
<ThinkMinus11> Cannon : YOur error suggest that mount point does not exist
<paracetamolo1> anyone knows where to get a digikam 0.10 package?
<ThinkMinus11> Cannon : Use mkdir to make mount point directory
<mirian> hola
<mirian> my directory not tengo
<macjason0606> is this channel ever alive
<Cannon> thanks ThinkMinus
<ThinkMinus11> Cannon : np
<Cannon> always macjason0606
<macjason0606> guys .. i uninstalled dolphin .. i can't seem to find any other file manager .. is there any ?
<macjason0606> whenever i did a empty trash on the file manager "Dolphin" my panel would crash
<cicciux> how do I find the UUID of a disk that does not appear on /dev/disk/by-uuid
<DaSkreech> macjason0606: Reinstall Dolphin or use konqueror?
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<macjason0606> DaSkreech, but everytime i empty trash i get a kernal panic
<DaSkreech> A kernel panic??
<robotboy_> i own jarod.dime-software.co.uk
<macjason0606> or the system crashes
<wallabee> how do i add more screen savers ? system settings-->desktop-->screen saver  only shows blank screen or random
<macjason0606> DaSkreech, want me to post a screenshot ?
<DaSkreech> sure
<macjason0606> ok
<macjason0606> reinstalling dolphin
<robotboy_> you can only put one wallpaper on each side
<macjason0606> brb .. reinstall dolphin
<robotboy_> my computer is a best one in my house
<robotboy_> what do you mean
<DaSkreech> !info kscreensaver | wallabee Hope that helps
<ubottu> kscreensaver (source: kdeartwork): Additional screensavers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 671 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<robotboy_> a lot of peple is leaveing
<cicciux> DaSkreech, thanks, but not what I asked.
<robotboy_> who is macjason0606
<DaSkreech> robotboy_: Can You join #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> or leave
<kevin__> hello all, I have a   terminal open... can anyone tell me how to verify wich version of KDE I a; m running
<ares87> is there a side room for getting ati cards to work?
<ares87> or work properly?
<ThinkMinus> Kevin : Using GUI, open KDE control center. There must be some 'help' or 'about' sort of option there
<mkargar> hello
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip : Hello
<macjason0607> guys .. i notice when i need to upgrade i get a ballon .. when i click it nothing happens
<macjason0607> do you know where i can find this
<wallabee> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kevin__: Is it a konsole? :-)
<ThinkMinus> kevin__ : Try using : "KDE3 runtime:
<ThinkMinus> kde-config --version
<ThinkMinus> KDE4 runtime:
<ThinkMinus> kde4-config --version
<ThinkMinus> "
<aps> Hi
<kevin__> DaSkreech.... I remembered the command kwin --version
<kevin__> thanks anyway
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<robotboy_> hello
<bittin> Hi
<DaSkreech> hi robotboy_
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip : You had helped me to set up an internet connection the day before yesterday (although it does not worked :(  )
<robotboy_> hi i now computers good
<DaSkreech> robotboy_: Can you join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<robotboy_> have you got the network cable in
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip : Ty for your help...I will be try to cure that problem some other day as I am kinda busy now :)
<ActionParsnip> ThinkMinus: np man, help where you can :)
<robotboy_> hi
<infected> hi
<robotboy_> what is a matter
<robotboy_> i just instailled this programe
<ares87> if anyone could help with these problems.... I would appreciate it:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/second-monitor-not-recognised-688625/
<DaSkreech> robotboy_: You are pretty offtopic. You can talk as much as you like in #kubuntu-offtopic
<robotboy_> i can
<robotboy_> with computer
<robotboy_> can you join #kubuntu-offtopic
<robotboy_> how many people is online
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81442/  i got a cmake error
<robotboy_> how?
<robotboy_> hello gus
<robotboy_> how are you doing
<robotjarod> hello
<robotboy_> hello
<robotboy_> Who got linx
<robotboy_> ?
<ActionParsnip> most of us do
<ActionParsnip> if not all
<ActionParsnip> i have some bsd too
<robotboy_> i own http://jarod.dime-software.co.uk
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip : It's likely that robotboy is talking about LYNX :)
<robotboy_> and http://jarod.dime-software.co.uk/xmaspage.html
<desu> ah, lynx is nice... but i prefer elinks...
<desu> :P
<ActionParsnip> oic
<robotboy_> what is elinks
<ActionParsnip> theres lynx too which is great for bsd installs :)
<robotboy_> what is bsd
<ThinkMinus> robotboy_ : BSD is this --->  http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=BSD
<HavocXphere> lol
<ikonia> !es > jose
<ubottu> jose, please see my private message
<j0se> ikonia : There is no PM for me ;)
<ikonia> j0se: I sent it to jose, as you saw
<ikonia> then you changed name
<ikonia> so stop messing around
<j0se> ikonia : NVM...I was just joking...see the smiley in my last message ;)
<wesley> suckers when you use paste they dont listen
<ActionParsnip> wesley: pastebin is essential for conf files
<wesley> i did use it
<wesley> i normally use it always
<ActionParsnip> you should for multiple lines
<wesley> is that something automatic that bot bans you
<kurumin> algum brasileiro ai?
<ActionParsnip> wesley: itll tell you, ops will ban you for multiple offences
<wesley> yeah i know i am already banned from #ubuntu-nl but thats a different story, they are the Hitler off Linux
<ActionParsnip> just dont troll or flood and you'll be fine#
<wesley> its dead here, so i go watch my movie
<wesley> Battle Royal 2
<wesley> And after that Merlin
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bentob0x> hi, is it possible to copy files with accents (or accented characters) from ext3 onto a USB hard drive in ntfs?
<Rioting_pacifist> gem eats all my ram (about 1 a gig) when trying to bulk update
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: you may need to mount with a different codepage to handle the accents
<szrhawaii> having trouble with kdisplay
<szrhawaii> im trying to run kdm theme but the kdisplay manager keeps over riding it how can i fix that issue
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to configure kdisplay and kdm theme manager so it works without kdisplay over riding it
<bentob0x> thx ActionParsnip, any advise on mount command?
<bentob0x> it's currently mounted as: /dev/sdd1 /media/external auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/17726/hidden-folders-directories-or-files.html
<Guest82144> i changed desktop enhancement and now cant change back
<Guest82144> i cant see anything when i get in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: you need to add the codepage so the charcters in the file names are displayed correctly
<Guest82144> how can i turn off display enhancements from ubuntu
<Guest82144> for kubuntu
<szrhawaii> actionparsnip hey i am having a issue with my kdisplay i downloaded the kdm theme manager and now my kdisplay manager is over riding it and the kdm theme manager doesnt want to work
<szrhawaii> how do i fix
<ActionParsnip> !theme | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<szrhawaii> not looking for themes
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: ive never played with kdm themes as its on my screen for all of 2 seconds so I dont care
<lars> hi all
<Guest82144> ?
<lars> do girls also use linux???
<ActionParsnip> lars: yeah, g33k_girl comes in occasionally
<lars> ah ok
<lars> where can i get a list of other irc chatrooms?
<BluesKaj> lars, irc is a huge network of irc servers, the chatrooms reside within each server
<Duende> hi
<DaSkreech> lars: try /list
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Rioting_pacifist> dont try /list on something like freenode
<bigolewannabe> am I wrong or is there a packing problem with KJots, KAlgebra and KMouth?
<bigolewannabe> in an upgrade to 4.2b1
<lars__> how can i make the kubuntu taskbar thinner?
<dr_willis> Not sure if its possible yet in kde4 lars__
<dr_willis> tjeres a lot of little 'features' still missing.
<DaSkreech> lars__: How thin?
<lars__> well thinner than the default
<lars__> i personally think its too fat!!
<DaSkreech> Hmm thin vertically or horizontally?
<lars__> horizontally
<EagleSn> I Cannot install flashplugin-nonfree on kubuntu 8.04.1 for amd64,  any idea? the problem is that in hardy repository is version 9, which is out of server yet
<lars__> does anyone have a ibm x60?
<EagleSn> then i am trying to install version 10, i have downloaded package from intrepid repository, but the installation report an error, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81493/
<EagleSn> it seems to be a problem with libnss3
<EagleSn> the library is installed
<sigma20> how do i make my windows key activate the k menu in kde4?
<DaSkreech> lars__: Click the cashew at the end. You will get little arrows above the panel just slide them to where you want them
<dr_willis> sigma20,  I think you dont.. :) i seen that asked about kde3. and it was a bit of a job to get it working.. (if it could, i dont recall anyone actualy doing it)
<sigma20> but i want to use the win key for something. such a waste right now!
<dr_willis> I use it in compiz all the time
<dr_willis> I dont really want a key 'just' to pop up a menu. thats a waste. :)
<sigma20> fair enough. but i dont use compiz so its just a dormant key for me
<dr_willis> I imagine theres some3 way to bind it to features of kde4. but not sure about the key itself  being a single action. since its a  'super'  key.
<cicciux> sigma20: alt+f1 does that
<sigma20> what do you mean by its a super key?
<dr_willis> alt, ctrl. meta. 'super' -  In the varioys keyboard settings. the windows key is the 'super' key -   'super-s' would be the windowskey+s
<dr_willis> I have compiz set to zoom on 'super+mousewheel'  and super-tab does the fancy task changer
<sigma20> i see
<HavocXphere> I think one could force it to use just the Win key if one edits the config file directly. But it would break a lot of other combos. etc all the Desktop effect are Win/Meta+Something.
<BluesKaj> just installed compiz and some plugins but when I launch compix from the shell I keep getting this error:  /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<BluesKaj> err compiz
<iman> problem with eee c 900 webbcam
<tzd> hi guys! How on earth do i mount my mobile phone (SE Xperia X1) in kubuntu hardy please? I'm able to see all phone info via SynCE KDE PDA manager.
<cumulus007> Hi, where can I find Quick Access on KDE 4.2?
<HavocXphere> tzd: Doesn't the phone provide an option to switch to file-browsing mode when you connect it via cable? Most SE phones do.
<iman> how I use the webbcam of Asus Eeee PC 900 ?
<tzd> HavocXphere: it does and it says that the memory card have to be plugged in which it is and then it switches back to "sync with outlook" mode
<HavocXphere> tzd: That sounds like a phone issue to me, not a kubuntu issue. Can you access the mem card via the SE folder browser (on the phone)?
<tzd> HavocXphere: by using that file-browsing mode there won't be an issue right? I guess I'll have to mention my issue to the ROM developer instead
<HavocXphere> tzd: In file browsing mode it *should* be autodetected and mounted just like a mem stick. Hang on a sec I'll see if it works here
<tzd> HavocXphere: I agree :) Yes, i can access the memory on my phone with no issues... I'm running a customized ROM though which is probably the cause of my problem.
<tzd> HavocXphere: ah ok, thanks!
<tzd> I can still access everything via WLAN but it would be neat to have it mounted in Amarok and use it in there ;)
<HavocXphere> Yeah. Works 100% here. Not a X1 though...Make sure the Knetworkmanager is running...that appears to be handling the connection for some reason. It's auto mounted in dolphon just like a cd drive
<tzd> ah ok, I've disabled that one... Will start it and see if that might help. Cheers!
<Out_Cold> hey everyone.. i have ubuntu 8.10 installed with KDE 4 and want to downgrade... is this an easy task?
<|robert|> hi. is there an kubuntu netbook remix or only ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> * i want to install kde 3.5.10
<tzd> didn't help with knetworkmanager, definitely a phone ROM issue. Thanks for your help HavocXphere!
<HavocXphere> tzd:Sure. Hope you get it sorted out.
<heinkel_111> how do I find the UUID of my /dev/sda2 ?
<shyke2a> salut tout le monde
<mblsh> go /dev/disk/by-uuid
<shyke2a> j'ai besoin d'aide
<shyke2a> je ne trouve pas un logiciel
<shyke2a> que j'ai installé avec Adept
<heinkel_111> mblsh:  you mean "dev/disk/by-uuid" in konsole?
<heinkel_111> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shyke2a> ok merci*
<heinkel_111> shyke2a: ^
<heinkel_111> de rien :)
<mblsh> heinkel_111:sudo ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<heinkel_111> thank you..that works :)
<Out_Cold> if i downgrade to 3.5.10 do i have to downgrade from intrepid to hardy??
<jose> hi
<glade88> forum.kde.org is down?
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: No i don't think so
<heinkel_111> anyone got any ideas how I can stop gparted from showing up in portuguese?
<HavocXphere> glade88: Yeah. but kde.org is still up
<heinkel_111> it is the 6th language on my list, and it is probably available in english-us and english-uk as well ;-)
<glade88> HavocXphere: ok.. ty
<Out_Cold> HavocXphere, do you know how i totally remove all KDE?
<|robert|> hi. is there a kubuntu netbook remix or only ubuntu?
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: Maybe this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099379.0 But I haven't done that myself
<Out_Cold> thanks
<heinkel_111> Is it possible to edit the label of an ntfs drive without reformatting?
<astromme> !puregnome | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<HavocXphere> heinkel_111: Yes...use XP/Vista right-click properties and change it there
<glade88> heinkel_111: use gparted
<heinkel_111> HavocXphere: ok, thank you .... can we do without reboot?
<glade88> heinkel_111: after you install, run gparted from System->Administration->Partition Editor
<glade88> unmount the drive
<francisc1701> hi, I crashed my xp, booted kubuntu, and now I can't mount my NTFS partitions -- is there a workaround other than booting xp and shutting it down properly?
<glade88> and set the drive's label
<heinkel_111> glade88...my gparted is showing up in portuguese for strange reasons so I can't do that right now
<glade88> francisc1701: what error do you get? does it ask you to force mount?
<glade88> heinkel_111: I can't really help with that then :)
<heinkel_111> ahh unmount first. this might work from qtparted actually
<heinkel_111> err no... qtparted cant do ntfs
<glade88> francisc1701: at a terminal, type in: sudo mkdir /media/disk1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force -- where /dev/sda1 is the ntfs drive link
<glade88> heinkel_111: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<francisc1701> glade88: thanks
<glade88> francisc1701: does it work?
<heinkel_111> glade88: thank you... I just started tinkering with "man ntfsomething"
<glade88> heinkel_111: ntfsprogs ?
<heinkel_111> yes... found the name in the document you linked ,-)
<francisc1701> glade88: dunno, I already booted xp and shut it down so right now I can mount them normally
<heinkel_111> glade88: there is something called ntfslabel that probably will do the job :-)
<glade88> francisc1701: right. you would need to force mount your drives if you don't unmount it properly under XP.
<glade88> heinkel_111: http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfslabel.8.html
<francisc1701> glade88: ok, thanks again
<glade88> francisc1701: np
<heinkel_111> what determines the naming of drives in dolphin? It is really irritating to have 4 devices called "volume" in the left hand column
<heinkel_111> volume (ntfs) volume (ntfs) volume (ntfs) and volume (ntfs)
<heinkel_111> it is really informative, why did they ever give up konqueror :(
<HavocXphere> heinkel_111: It is the NTFS drives names
<HavocXphere> And fstab controls the directory name where its mounted
<heinkel_111> in that case it doen not update
<mooglinux> ne1 know how to get windows to open on my primary rather than secondary monitor?
<HavocXphere> heinkel_111: Weird. But it definetly is...cause my drives all have the names I gave them in XP
<heinkel_111> HavocXphere: that is probably correct, but I relabeled 3 of the drives using ntslabel in linux right now
<heinkel_111> and they still show up in dolphin as volume(ntfs)'
<HavocXphere> heinkel_111: Tried rebooting?
<Out_Cold> HavocXphere, although that was a good link for a proposed downgrade... it seems kubuntu has asked the pearsons repo to stop with the kde3 packages and i think i'm screwed to re-format and downgrade back to hardy... which isn't really that bad anyways..
<heinkel_111> ...guess it may require a new login or somthing
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: I'm sure its possible...just google a bit. But try to stay on 8.10 and not downgrade to 8.04
<Out_Cold> any reasons? other than the downgrade?
<mooglinux> what determines which monitor new windows open up on?
<mooglinux> in gnome it was whichever side had the active window at the time you open the program. that true in kubuntu too?
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: You'd lose a lot of the behind the scenes changes they made since 8.04.
<smitt> hi
<smitt> i need ru kdevelop channel
<smitt> please
<Out_Cold> i suppose HavocXphere, but i'm starting to push my laptop to it's limits with the new releases... and both ibex and kde4 have caused several crashes and conflicts that i don't know how to fix...
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Out_Cold> i'll try the kde downgrade route with ibex first before i downgrade back to hardy..
<Tupac_shakur> hello
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: Perhaps have a look at xubuntu then? That way you get the improvements minus the KDE4-bleeding-edgeness
<Out_Cold> yea.. well can i still get kde3.5.10?
<mooglinux> xubuntu is pretty nice. and a bit easier on the system requirements than kde or gnome
<mooglinux> i was able to run xubuntu 8.04 fairly comfortabl on a laptop with only 256mb ram
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: No, it would use a different window manager. I think fluxbox or Ice-something
<Tupac_shakur> don,t like  xubuntu
<Out_Cold> yea.. i use it on my server.. but would like to get into kde, and am not wanting the bleeding edge just yet.. i need stability..
<HavocXphere> Tupac_shakur: We neither...but its better than anything else on low-powered hardware
<Out_Cold> bleeding eddge just doesn't fly when your apps crash in the middle of a show..
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: Have you tried running memtest? Cause apps really should be crashing out of the blue.
<Out_Cold> i ran memtest when i got the laptop about 3 or 4 months ago
<Out_Cold> maybe will run again.... i'll always take the easier route before i get more in-depth into fixing
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: Well, they seem to be fixing kde4 bugs at a fast pace so maybe itll get fixed. I'm also still getting the occasional kmix bug
<HavocXphere> Out_Cold: If memtest passed 3 months ago then its unlikely to have changed
<mooglinux> think its worth updating to kde 4.2 beta?
<mooglinux> anyone running the kde 4.2 beta, and how is it compared to 4.1?
<snikker> how can i restore kde4, to become as in the fresh install?
<bigolewannabe> mooglinux: looking good so far, but there might be some packing problems (at least for me)
<mooglinux> packing issues?
<bigolewannabe> I'm tracking it down now, but it looks like there's just a couple of packages with conflicting icons
<Goan> The download in the KTorrent is just installed
<Goan> I have used UPnP for port forwarding and TCP 6881 and UDP 4444 ports have been forwarded already through the router configuration.
<C_KDE> hey wts up
<snikker> how can i restore kde4, to become as in the fresh install?
<C_KDE> idk, still trying 2 remove windows partion
<dios_mio> which is faster: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> dios_mio: umm . I don't know it depends on how you use it
<DaSkreech> dios_mio: Currently I might say Gnome since they are on release 26 and KDE is on release 2
<DaSkreech> snikker: Remove all KDE4 packages and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<dios_mio> DaSkreech ok
<DaSkreech> dios_mio: Though I still like KDE4 for the functionality :)
<dios_mio> hmm ok
<snikker> DaSkreech: beause i've removed .kde folder. and now i've got "KDEInit could not launch «/usr/bin/kate»" even if kate work. You tip can help for that?
<DaSkreech> snikker: ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> what were you trying to acheive ?
<snikker> DaSkreech: i want remove that error...
<DaSkreech> You said you removed .kde then got that error so you couldn't have removed kde to fix it
<snikker> DaSkreech: yes, that's right
<DaSkreech> What were you trying to do when you remove .kde ?
<snikker> DaSkreech: i had removed .kde because kdm was freezed, after login...
<DaSkreech> snikker: Ah ok I see. Now logging in works?
<rohan> i am using kde 3.5.10 on kubuntu 8.04. i don't know what happened, but suddenly i couldn't control the volume using the Volume keys on my keyboard.
<rohan> then i edited kmix settings, global shortcuts, and now at least the volume adjustment part works
<rohan> but there is no OSD on adjusting the volume. How do i get it back/
<snikker> DaSkreech: now the logging in work fine, but i've got the error with kate...
<DaSkreech> snikker: this is if you run kate from alt+F2 or terminal ?
<rohan> this happened ALL OF A SUDDEN, i really can't understand or pinpoint the issue :(
<snikker> DaSkreech: this happen only if i open a second file from dolphin... now i try to open a second file from terminal...
<snikker> DaSkreech: i've run kate -u file.txt from terminal, no error given... any idea?
<aboSamoor1> I am trying to play music with Amarok without use. The slider move without any sound. However, all other program generate sounds perfectly
<DaSkreech> make sure that kate is associated with text files
<snikker> DaSkreech: ok, i check it...
<Goan> Does anyone here use KTorrent?
<snikker> DaSkreech: kate seem to be associated with text files
<DaSkreech> well duh :-) if kdeinit is trying to open kate
<RandyKalifornia> hello!
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> other stuff works?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<RandyKalifornia> do you know how to mount a zune on Kubuntu?
<RandyKalifornia> ?
<snikker> DaSkreech: other stuff seem work
<DaSkreech> RandyKalifornia: Does it use USB mass storage or the MS Audio protocol thing?
<RandyKalifornia> I don't know :S
<DaSkreech> RandyKalifornia: What do you want to mount it to do?
<DaSkreech> Also do you know what firmware version you have?
<RandyKalifornia> Kubuntu Feisty Fawn
<RandyKalifornia> it's the 2.xx
<DaSkreech> RandyKalifornia: currently the only thing I am seeing is installing Windows XP under vmware/virtualbox then accessing the USB bus through that. No simple way currently
<RandyKalifornia> yeah, I read that.... :'(
<DaSkreech> MS is not using the USB mass storage but MTP which they wrote and they are using some version they have not told anyone else about so it only works with things they approve of. You can get it working just not a click here solution
<RandyKalifornia> so, no native support :S
<RandyKalifornia> wow! I hate microsoft
<DaSkreech> RandyKalifornia: plus it seems that the music is converted to a unknown format once placed on the device so you likely won't be able to play anything either
<DaSkreech> RandyKalifornia: http://www.zuneboards.com/forums/zune-hacks-mods/2772-zune-linux-progress-3.html looks like a good place to offer yourself for testing it out
<RandyKalifornia> and that's the reason why Zune will never be as popular as the Ipod
<RandyKalifornia> thanks anyways :D
<snikker> DaSkreech: do you think if i remove and reinstall kde can solve that?
<aboSamoor> how can make the multimedia keys in my thinkpad works, they were working in gnome    ?
<DaSkreech> snikker: well if everything else works try just remove --purge kate then reinstall it
<DaSkreech> !kmilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmilo
<DaSkreech> !info kmilo
<ubottu> Package kmilo does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info kmilo hardy
<ubottu> kmilo (source: kdeutils): laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<DaSkreech> Ah that sucks
<DaSkreech> genii: ping
<snikker> DaSkreech: nothing to do...
<wesley> id there no #hotsinglelinuxbabes channel ?
<Demetrius> Hi all
<Demetrius> I've just upgrade my kde to 4.2 and get an error with broken packages
<Demetrius> kubuntu 8.10
<Demetrius> Is anyone had same problem today?
<james_> alguem do brasil????
<Demetrius> APT Error. Context:
<Demetrius>     Running dpkg,
<Demetrius>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, plasmoid-quickaccess ],
<Demetrius>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<Demetrius>     Error processing plasmoid-quickaccess : dependency problems - leaving unconfigured.
<PSiL0> quick question, when setting up a shortcut key in a program, what do I type in to set it to Mouse scroll wheel down?  Currently, it is at "PgDn"
<PSiL0> or "PgDown"
<wesley> Demetrius thats just a plasmoid
<james_> #brasil
<james_> #sexo
<PSiL0> for example, in xnview, I set picture scrolling to mouse wheel, which worked during the first run.  However, since then it has reverted back to PgUp/PgDown scrolling
<PSiL0> I know I can substitute PgUp/PgDown for the mouse wheel, but I don't want to make systemwide changes
<Demetrius> allmost all plasmoids don't want to work in kde 4.2
<Goan> anyone uses KTorrent here?
<Insector> anyone ever have the truecrypt gui hang X at or shortly before finishing the "formatting" phase when creating an encrypted volume?
<Handcrafted> Okay, I just ran a software update on my eeepc, and now the wireless don't work, is this a know problem?
<Handcrafted> anyone who can help?
<HollowPoint> with what Handcrafted?
<Handcrafted> My wireless network on my eeepc, stoped working after a software update
<HollowPoint> what distro are you running on the EeePC?
<Handcrafted> kubuntu 8.10
<Handcrafted> I used to use the Ath5k modulem, but now it don't work
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm, well from what I hear there are some problems with 8.10 and a FEW wireless devices, they've made it excellent with some of the most common ones but some others just break
<genii> DaSkreech: Ping yourself! The diodes all down my left side are sore!
<ziggy> whats kubuntus backport pokicy in regards to kde
<DaSkreech> genii: is there an anode for that?
<genii> DaSkreech: Possibly :)
<HollowPoint> Handcrafted:  check this how-to out mate, it may well help http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/02/wireless-networking-on-eeepc-701-ubuntu-810-intrepid/
<DaSkreech> wesley: Start one
<DaSkreech> Demetrius: What's the error?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> Goan: I sortta do
<Demetrius> conflict libplasma2 and libplasma3
<DaSkreech> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<DaSkreech> HollowPoint: I think there is a #ubuntu-eeepc
<HollowPoint> there is but a how-to would probably work better than an IRC chat room, I only tend to see people get anywhere in IRC asking for help if there is no documentation for how-tos etc on the web
<Handcrafted> HollowPoint: hmm, but do you think the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package could fix it? The one you need to activate the moodule in the first place?
<HollowPoint> plus a how-to lets you take things at your own pace
<ary> Apakah ada org indonesia d sini?
<HollowPoint> well Handcrafted looking through that how to he seems to have got it working with that exact procedure, so I'd be inclined to give it a go
<HollowPoint> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Goan> DaSkreech, can you tell me your config
<Goan> for KTorrent
<DaSkreech> Goan: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DaSkreech> ary: ^^^
<Goan> what ports are you using - or anything specific that you have changed in the settings
<DaSkreech> Didn't change anything but I have a fairly open network
<jmichaelx> i just upgraded to the KDE4.2 beta, and am experiencing trouble with dolphin. In dolphin, i can see folders, but when i open a folder, i can't see the files that are in it. does anyone know if there is a workaround for this?
<joao_> joao
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Every folder?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joao_> porra
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i am not sure about that, but i am certainly experiencing this with files in my home folder. i am not currently logged into the machine that i performed this upgrade on.
<Demetrius> DaSkreech I've upgraded to kde4.2 beta1 and get messegae about broken packages
<Demetrius> as I understand something with libplasma2 and libplasma3
<jmichaelx> btw, kde4.2 is looking really nice
<DaSkreech> Demetrius: What's the error?
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Ok can you look in /etc and see if there is anything there?
<Demetrius> when I try to install kdeplasma-addons, it removes digikam and several other packages
<DaSkreech> From $.2 ?
<Demetrius> when I try to install them again it removes kde-plasma-addons
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Or rather if you can see anything
<DaSkreech> 4.2
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i will have to get that laptop out and boot up, so it will take a minute or two until i get back with you, but i will check.
<Demetrius> 4.2
<DaSkreech> Demetrius: removes then doesn't install?
<Demetrius> then install but remove packages which I installed before
<Demetrius> It's like them exclude each other
<Demetrius> It should be only 1, like Duncan McLaud
<Demetrius> )
<Demetrius> WTF?)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech>  When you install then reinstall digikam what does it do?
<Demetrius> it removes kde-plasma-addons
<Demetrius> when I install kde-plasma-addons it removes digikam
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Heard about that?
<Demetrius> It said something about broken packages before and about libplasma2 and libplasma3
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: ok, i have logged back into kde4.2 on that machine, but am no longer experiencing the problem i described to you. i am going to try a few things to see whether or not i can reproduce that problem.
<tkstka> how do I stop a program
<tkstka> ?
<DaSkreech> tkstka: Close it
<tkstka> I mean with console
<tkstka> firefox is still on
<DaSkreech> is it a console app?
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> killall firefox
<tkstka> ahh
<tkstka> I tried stopall
<tkstka> shutall
<tkstka> :DD
<tkstka> well I wasnt brutal enough
<DaSkreech> unmitgatedmurderall
<jmichaelx> i want that command installed on my system ^.^
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: alias umitigatedmurderall='killall -9'
 * jmichaelx runs apt-get install unmitgatedmurderall
<jmichaelx> kill -9 / killall -9 are my friends
<jmichaelx> not to mention kill ****
<DaSkreech> kill -911
<jmichaelx> i am just very impressed with kde4.2
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: It's nice. I was toned down for it
<PSiL0> can I reverse the scroll direction of the mouse for certain programs?
<PSiL0> kde 4.1.3
<DaSkreech> now I'm overwhelmed at how nice it is. really able to be introduced as KDE 4.0
<jmichaelx> definitely
<wesley> can i use windows sreensavers on linux ?
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: umm You can do it in general I don't think that you can do it for certain apps
<DaSkreech> wesley: I'll hazard a Yes but I'll also guess it's not easy or pretty
<bnelson> i tried kde 4.1, i liked it a lot but it was way too buggy
<bnelson> did 4.2 fix the bugs?
<jmichaelx> wesley: no, but there are some screensavers that get used in windows that have been ported to linux
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  I see.. That is what I thought..
<jmichaelx> bnelson: 4.2 is beta, and does still have a number of bugs, but it is very usable
<DaSkreech> bnelson: Yes and added a whoooole lotta new ones
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  It is just painful that some programs has the scroll direction reversed
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: What? Which ones?
<wesley> jmichaelx can i not port it myself ?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  Xnview
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Kplayer, MPlayer, VLC
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Thats a Xlib program
<jmichaelx> wesley: if you are good at programing and compiling, possibly
<wesley> why should something like a screensaver hard to port?
<jmichaelx> wesley: most of the ones you are thinking of are probably closed source, therefore you would have to code similar ones from scratch
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  It would be nice that forward progress or next file is set to the down direction of the scroll wheel by default..
<jmichaelx> wesley: there are a lot of screensavers you can install from the repositories. i am sure you'd find some you like
<wesley> wow firefox can use alot system resources
<DaSkreech> A
<DaSkreech> lot
<jmichaelx> yep, it's a bit of a hog
<PSiL0> especially with the addition of extensions
<DaSkreech> and flash
<PSiL0> javascript
<jmichaelx> or if you have 20+ tabs open all the time, like some person i know
<DaSkreech> It's fairly sad that most days I can run a virtual computer in less memory than I can run Firefox
<DaSkreech> JS isn't that bad FF3 has a nice JS implementation
<jmichaelx> by all reports, ff3.1 may be a bit lighter and snappier
<jmichaelx> it will be interesting to see what chrome will be like once it has a native unix port
<jmichaelx> webkit more or less rocks
<jmichaelx> wesley: if you are not opposed to non-free apps, opera is a very good alternative browser in linux
<wesley> hmm just use konqeuror, but flash is using that much resources
<walter> cio
<wesley> and Mac osx screensavers can they work in linux
<walter> #padova
<jmichaelx> konqueror was somewhat broken as of several weeks ago, but i think it may be doing better now
<wesley> for just surfing it fits well
<jmichaelx> wesley: have you looked at all of the screensavers in the repositories? there are a lot of them
<wesley> jmichael, i bet they dont have a Dexter screensaver
<DaSkreech> I don't think that Chrome will get a native linux release
<wesley> I think they same, and i dont like the Chrome interface
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i hope you're wrong about that. they have promised one, but i guess i wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't happen
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: you thik they'll just be content with some sort of 'wine'ed version of it?
<wesley> but Chrome is opensource ?
<jmichaelx> wesley: yes
<DaSkreech> The design of Chrome is very very Windows oriented with some breaks to take shots at Safari
<wesley> so you can make Chrome for linux yourself ?
<DaSkreech> Nothing they have done in terms of Design even shows they thought of Linux except that they use Gnome type libs
<DaSkreech> Yes you can but it would take a good deal of code around currently
<jmichaelx> wesley: if you are a super coder and have months/years or free time to work on it
<wesley> lol i only have idea´s i cant work them out
<jmichaelx> of free time*
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: I don't think it would take that long :)
<wesley> But about those screensavers wouldnt be bad idea to import them in Linux?
<DaSkreech> Google may have no incentive to make a linux port but they do have incentive to help people who are doing so
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: for one guy, i would think it would take a good while... maybe not
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: If you do that you would get help from Google
<DaSkreech> It wouldnt be a one man job
<wesley> You guys think it would be good idea to order a wish for screensaver import wich supports Mac osx screensavers? or windows
<DaSkreech> wesley: no harm in trying but that's probably something to throw at the X crew first
<wesley> I can just file a wish at kde.org ?
<DaSkreech> yes
<wesley> Why would it be only Linux have to be where we can not say oh i want a screensaver from my favorite series
<DaSkreech> but as I said X would get you wider usage and interest
<unimatrix> is there a repo for kde4.2 ?
<wesley> What you mean with X? i only filled wishes on kde.org bugs
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ look thats in the file wich is by the screensaver
<wesley> and it seems its uses java
<wesley> where do i play swf files with ?
<jmichaelx> by the way, i have the same issue with digikam that someone was mentioning earlier. if i try to install it, kde-addons and other packages get removed
<jmichaelx> in kde4.2, that is
<unimatrix> found the answer myself: project-neon
<wesley> kde-nightly doesnt let me see the menu entries
<jmichaelx> wesley: there are many video players you can play .swf files in, if you have the proper multimedia codecs installed
<jmichaelx> !codecs | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wesley> wich player would you advice, my favorite one is vlc
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jmichaelx> wesley: there are many to choose from. it is all about your personal likings. vlc is fine, or mplayer, or kaffeine or smplayer... and on and on
<wesley> but dont i need a addon on vlc
<jmichaelx> wesley: not that i know of
<wesley> i have now the swf files from the screensaver
<DaSkreech> unimatrix: See topic
<wesley> and fSavStb java files ?
<wesley> Going add my idea at kde
<wesley> think i draw a little screen what i have in mins
<pavel_> #kubuntu-es
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<wesley> DaSkreech where can i post my idea best? on kde-look ? or kde bugs ?
<DaSkreech> kde-look I would think
<wesley> And what about kde- bugs ?
<DaSkreech> You can submit but I'd expect much less of a reaction there
<DaSkreech> xscreensaver would probably get more interest as I said
<DaSkreech> Kscreensaver is a wrappper for xscreensaver so it would get into KDE if it gets into X
<wesley> okay but its more like a addon for the screensaver setting
<eagles0513875> what packages do i need to have installed to compile from source
<eagles0513875> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ANEX> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<eagles0513875> i know how to get the source but if im not mistake there are some dev pkgs i need to have installed does anyone know what they are
<ANEX> wouldn't that be in the g++ packages
<Adola> !logic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logic
<ANEX> lol
<eagles0513875> Adola ?
<eagles0513875> !info logic
<ubottu> Package logic does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Adola> No, I just wanted him to say he doesn't know anything about logic!
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> who me or the bot
<Adola> AOHHH<AHAHAHAH, I seee what you did WHOOPS!
<Adola> AHAHAH
<eagles0513875> Adola https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<ANEX> c++ is ok. Really cool if you could do somthing like VB for linux
<jschall> what's the best package to install kde4 on regular ubuntu? i don't want to change the splash screen or the login screen.
<jschall> pretty sure kubuntu-desktop does that
<wesley> you know the Guys my kde-look account is Kenichi
<ANEX> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> ANEX what i wanna try is there something new that i would like ot use instead of gcc which is supposedly lighter and better then that
<isleshocky77> I started ktorrent.  It's running but the icon disappeared from the system tray.  Is there a way for me to put the icon back or open the window without killing the process and restarting it?
<jschall> ANEX: kubuntu-desktop would replace the splash and login screen
<ANEX> the only othr thing i can think of is g++ and thats still a little edgy
<eagles0513875> that link had what i was looking for
<DaSkreech> jschall: The kernel changes the splashscreen
<ANEX> not much to talk about
<DaSkreech> good thing for a support chan :)
<Cannon> could somebody help me fix my sound please?
<Cannon> i dunno where to start :(
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cannon> lol, i looked for that checkbox earlier
<Cannon> it doesn't exist :P
<Cannon> i get sounds in startup and kopete
<Cannon> but no other apps like music and video playback
<wesley> DaSkreech do you think something like a screensaver would be hard to convert or import for kde
<wesley> ?
 * dr_willis rembers the days when screensavers actually saved the screen
<ricardo_> hola a todos
<DaSkreech> wesley: and do properly yes
<DaSkreech> hola
<ricardo_> de donde eres
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wesley> i mean i am just a normal user, but i dont see why a option like that should be bad idea
<digitalnorm> can anybody help a brother out with some rhythmbox bulshit?
<DaSkreech> wesley: The option isn't a bad idea the implementation of it may be
<digitalnorm> por favor
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<digitalnorm> sorry
<Adola> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Adola> Coo!
<wesley> DaSkreech, then a convert option? but there on the moment also no option to import linux screensavers
<DaSkreech> digitalnorm: Wat's the problem? And really #ubuntu is the chan you should be looking at
<DaSkreech> wesley: import linux screensavers into windows?
<dr_willis> There is a collection of glscreensavers i recall for linux and windows.
<wesley> Why would people want that import linux screensavers in Windows
 * dr_willis imports 'data'  :) not screensavers
<wesley> but i meant there no import option for screensavers
<dr_willis> the idea of 'importing' a binary/executable... is a tad.. err.. incorrect.. I guess...
<digitalnorm> daskreech- my music is invisible. if i look where a music file properties tell me it is, it isn't there
<dr_willis> screensaver is just a executable with some special features.. I guess.
<digitalnorm> after i moved it with rb import
<DaSkreech> wesley: You said there is no option to import linux screensavers. I guess that means you are importing them to something which is not linux
<wesley> I unpacked the osx one and much files are not in the map
<DaSkreech> digitalnorm: Did you install the gstreamer-bad and -ugly packages ?
<wesley> DaSkreech sorry no i meant kde4
<digitalnorm> das- no
<digitalnorm> unless package manager didi it
<DaSkreech> wesley: again the KDE screensaver is simply a wrapper for xscreensavers so if you get xscreensavers to import then everyone gets it for free and you would get people from X Gnome E and KDE looking at it
<DaSkreech> digitalnorm: you might need those
<wesley> But where do i put it wich site ?
<wesley> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/screensaver+import+in+kde4+%5Bidea%5D?content=94476 my first idea :)
<DaSkreech> wesley: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<wesley> 2 places is way better then one
 * DaSkreech laughs. Much to learn little one :)
<wesley> what is firefox a shitty browser with its certificate warnings of danger
<wesley> Yeah lets hope i may become web admin
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> Its bad because it warns?
<wesley> yes, its says about the freedesktop site that the site can be dangerous
<dr_willis> Sounds like the site needs to do some work and update their certificate
<dr_willis> or the site has been haxored.
<dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> wesley: That's a good thing in general. Read the certificate to see who signed it
#kubuntu 2008-12-07
<dr_willis> The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown.
<wesley> own like that
<dr_willis> freedesktop.org is also having the issue..
<dr_willis> seems they got some server issues going on.. or somthing
<ANEX> wrks fine for me
<snakeface> look you guys this is out of control.  everything is insanely slow.  and it keeps crashing.  i am installing opensuse.  i dont care if they did sign a contract with m$ i cant take it anymore.
<DaSkreech> snakeface: What Video card?
<snakeface> its an intel onboard.
<snakeface> 856m i think ill have to check again
 * dr_willis has missed most of the problem...
<snakeface> 865 actually.
<snakeface> i love the ubuntu community to death, but i am just going to have to back off until things get worked out.  because i cant install kde3 again...
<DaSkreech> you can actually
<snakeface> not on intrepid
<BluesKaj> snakeface, did you getting a restricted driver option , when you first installed kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Why don't you just turn off compositing
<PSiL0> snakeface: I had the same problem with fedora 10's OSS ati drivers they used.  Made KDE slow as hell.. I came to Kubuntu for their seamless integration of the proprietary fglrx drivers
<snakeface> BluesKaj: no.
<PSiL0> snakeface: Go with what works
<snakeface> I am keeping kubuntu on my laptop though.  it runs fine with my ati card.
<BluesKaj> intel onboard graphics usually work fine afaik
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: There is no restricted driver for an Intel card
<BluesKaj> ok
<DaSkreech> snakeface: what happens if you turn off compositing?
<dr_willis> i find kde4 sluggish on most all my hardware. :(
<snakeface> i have just been working on this for so many hours, and it is so hard to work on because everything is so slow....
<snakeface> DaSkreech: nothing.  still get massive distortion and corruption and slowness.
<DaSkreech> snakeface: ugh
<snakeface> This is a very old computer.  I might just have to switch to gnome or something less heavy.
<lindows> Hello
<PSiL0> ahh bingo
<lindows> ??
<ANEX> lol
<snakeface> as soon as i can get a usb keyboard, i am just going to set up my t60 laptop as my desktop
<lindows> hehe?
<sigma20> so does dragon player have any notable new features in 4.2?
<lindows> I see
<lindows> Hmmm/..
<lindows> "D
<lindows> :D
<lindows> Interesting
<ANEX> jell o l
<DaSkreech> snakeface: What's the specs?
<lindows> I seee
<snakeface> 512 ram, p4, onboard intel video.
<DaSkreech> sigma20: Didn't notice anything
<lindows> My PC is a Dell Inspire 9200
<lindows> inspiron
<ANEX> Acer aspire one
<snakeface> its a dell diminsion something
<DaSkreech> snakeface: Mine has less power :)
<DaSkreech> Well other than the Videocard :(
<snakeface> the t60 has 4g ram and is awesome to the max
<snakeface> the vido card is the big issue.  and i cant find one that will fit in it.
<ANEX> I'll try not 2 destroy my acer when I upgrade the ram
<Cannon> hey guys, how do I perminently mount a hdd?
<Adola> Perminetly?
<Adola> Like..Installing an HDD?
<Adola> Did you buy your HDD OEM?
<Adola> Or did it come with cables?
<Cannon> i mean to mount it so I can access my music from it Adola
<dr_willis> USB or internal drive?
<dr_willis> what filesystem?
<Cannon> internal
<Cannon> ntfs
<Adola> Ok.  Well.
<dr_willis> Whats the air speed of a sparrow?
<dr_willis> :P
<Adola> Do you have the HDD?
<Adola> On you?
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> it's all connected up
<Adola> 40 knots.
<dr_willis> generate a proper  line in /etc/fstab for the drive using the ntfs-config tool. Is one way to get it done
<dr_willis> eee
<Cannon> netsplit ftl
<Cannon> i ALWAYS seem to survive em though! :P
<dr_willis> Pow!
<dr_willis> :)
<ANEX> nice
<DaSkreech> snakeface: fit it?
<DaSkreech> !fstab | Cannon
<ubottu> Cannon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaSkreech> Cannon: Everyone survives a netsplit :)
<Cannon> not if they don't have autojoin DaSkreech, lol
<DaSkreech> You don't get kicked by a netsplit
<snakeface> DaSkreech:  Fit what now?
<DaSkreech> snakeface: You said you couldn't get one to fit it
<snakeface> on its a regualr pci slot, and i couldnt find one at the shop.
<snakeface> no pci express.
<e-head> hey, what's the name of the KDE admin console?
<e-head> I'm on ssh, trying to tunnel it over here.
<brahman> #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> e-head: What?
<DaSkreech> snakeface: oooooh Yeah
<e-head> i'm just trying to start up the KDE admin console.
<e-head> So I can change the KDE theme.
<e-head> you know what it's name is?
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> systemsettings
<e-head> thanks
<wers> i'm on intrepid and just installed the kde4 packages from the unstable repo. it caused conflicts. now, i want to remove my kde4 packages and reinstall them so its clean. i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop but it only removed the metapackage
<wers> how do i remove the kde4 packages? is tehre a metapackage for that?
<DaSkreech> wers: Remove kdelibs5
<Zehava> I am using Kubuntu Hardy, how can I add a new group/user please?
<r11t> Does anyone know how I prevent  "Update Notifier" from notifying to upgrade two particular packages?
<wers> thanks DaSkreech :D
<DaSkreech> Zehava: KDE3?
<Zehava> kde4
<DaSkreech> r11t: Pin them in aptitude
<DaSkreech> Zehava: System Settings -> users and groups
<r11t> DaSkreech: I tried using sudo aptitude hold package_name
<r11t> it still notifies me that I can upgrade that package
<Zehava> DaSkreech Users and Groups does not exist in the System Settings General or Advanced tab
<Zehava> I just now installed kusers-kde4 I should probably log out/in to activate it?
<yaoyong> Hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Zehava> is it possible, and at what difficulty level(as I'm new to linux as a whole) to remove kde4 and install kde3 instead on Kubuntu Hardy?
<JontheEchidna> Zehava: probably install kubuntu-desktop, and remove kdelibs5 (yes, 5)
<Zehava> and that won't totally fry my system? it will just remove those things in turn?
<JontheEchidna> removing kdelibs5 should remove everything kde4 related
<JontheEchidna> and installing kubuntu-deskotp will give you all the software in a kubuntu-kde3 install
<Zehava> alright, it's a start, thanks a ton
<dacarpe> alguém aí pra ajudar um recém chegado ao kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> !es | dacarpe
<ubottu> dacarpe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dacarpe> en esta saleta se habla espanhol?
<wesley> I have found a way to get a screensaver thats made for Windows working if, i know how to convert a wsf file
<dacarpe> wow
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<dacarpe> I didnt know
<dacarpe> sorry
<dacarpe> im from brazil and i thoght that the irc channel were already in portuguese
<alex_21> Anyone know how to use Amerarock to play something, I can't figure it out
<wesley> Americarock?
<wesley> how do i convert a swf to gif ?
<alex_21> Amerock, the GNome music player
<jmichaelx> the gnome music player?
<alex_21> Yes
<jmichaelx> lol, since when?
<alex_21> Since when, what?
<jmichaelx> alex_21: amerok is the KDE music player, not gnome.
<jmichaelx> in order to play music, you will need to have your codecs installed
<wesley> jmichael do you know how to convert a swf to gif ?
<jmichaelx> alex_21: if you haven't already, run this in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<alex_21> How do you do this, I need MP3 and the like, and only have mplayer installed with only acess to the command line
<jmichaelx> wesley: i do not know. try google.
<wesley> because i have found out that screensaver is just a swf file
<alex_21> Oh, ok, I see, blind smileym, or not, but anyway, now that that is installed will I be able to use Amerarock to play this stuff over the network
<alex_21> ?
<wesley> and Linux should be able to play and convert swf files
<jmichaelx> alex_21: i have never tried that with amerok, although it may be able to do what you want
<wesley> its called Amarok
<wers> how do I change screen brightness on kde4? :D
<jmichaelx> yes, amarok. sorry for the misspelling.
<alex_21> Ok, confused smiley, then how would I do this
<alex_21> I mean, I can't play the music in my local collection either
<jmichaelx> i am not sure alex. try the forums. the way i play networked music is using a command line player called moc, and using ssh or sshfs. kind of complicated... but i am sure there are simpler ways.
<alex_21> Anyone ever used ATunes?
<inaety> Does anyone know how I can find out the "Video Profile" of a video file?
<alex_21> Hi, all, I need a good music player to do the following I have a firefly server, but I don't know what to use to see the music from the server Firefly is like the share ITunes library option, but on Linux I need a client like Banshee or somehing, and how to use it to listen to daap
<alex_21> Preferably gnome based
<barclay> :)
<jmod> :)
<skii69> i was woundering, how can one know there password's if they don't remember them???
<jmod> lol
<skii69> i reformat the hard drive and now i don't remember any of password's to any website account's or even the im's
<skii69> yeah i know laugh it up
<solid_liq> that's what backups are for
<skii69> i know that now
<skii69> i'm still try'n to get the hang of linux after useing it for like 3 to 4 week's
<solid_liq> skii69: and the foxmarks plugin for firefox saves your bookmarks and passwords to a central server
<jmod> live and learn that's what many do
<skii69> got it jmod
<skii69> solid_liq: ok and i'm srry to say i do NOT know what ur talk'n about
<jmod> well if you can still get into your email and asuming you've used the same email to register your "website" account's you could go to each account and tell them you've forgot the password.
<bunns> Hi, I have a question about openarena...does anyone here play ? I changed monitors from an old 19" crt to a 15" flat panel, and now the resolution is all screwed up...I tried changing it in game, and that doesn't work, and I deleted everything in .openarena, to wipe out old settings.....and that didn't work either.....anyone have any idea's ?
<solid_liq> skii69 - in Firefox, Tools->Addons->Get Addons   search for foxmarks, and install it ;)
<jmod> skii has left
<faunris> Hello all? my friends
<jmod> hello
<Adola> Hey!
<jmod> yo
<faunris> I'm Russian, i very bad speak english :)
<faunris> Гы, не поймёте нихера =D
<Dragnslcr> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> faunris, /join #ubuntu-ru
<faunris> гы
<faunris> thanks
<snakeface> heres a lol.  after all of this, i cant even burn a cd to get another distro on here.
<snakeface> why wont it let me burn a cd?
<bunns> does it give an error when you try to burn a cd ?
<linux29684> anyone know how to make the /etc/resolv.conf static?
<linux29684> anyone know how to make the /etc/resolv.conf static?
<e-head> what's the plasma dashboard all about?
<pirky> hello
<stdin> linux29684: try using "supersede domain-name-servers DNS0 DNS1 DNS2;" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (see man dhclient.conf)
<stdin> e-head: it just shows all the applets you have
<linux29684> let me try that
<linux29684> i thought i tried it once
<pirky> i am trying to get firefox to associate a torrent file with ktorrent but when I download the file and choose 'open with' i don't know where to look
<stdin> pirky: /usr/bin/ktorrent
<pirky> stdin: thanks i thought i tried that let me try again
<linux29684> stdin: let me trya  reboot and see if that works
<pirky> stdin: that worked not sure where i was looking
<e-head> ahh
<stdin> you'll find most installed applications in /usr/bin
<e-head> thanks.
<pirky> is the only way to get openoffice 3 still to download the file and manually install
<stdin> seeing is it's not part of intrepid, yeah
<linux29684> stdin: didn't work
<linux29684> when i rebooted, it went back to the same dns settings
<linux29684> the sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf didn't work either
<skii69> what's the website for the paste bin thing???
<stdin> linux29684: try using "prepend" instead of "supersede"
<stdin> !paste | skii69
<ubottu> skii69: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<linux29684> that is what it was before supersede
<linux29684> try it again anyway?
<skii69> the reason why is cuz i'm trying to run Stepmania and it's NOT work'n so i am gonna paste it and hopefully someone can help me out with it???
<stdin> it should work if you use DHCP
<linux29684> the vpn client won't clean the dns up
<linux29684> how can i test to see if anything works without rebooting?
<linux29684> and is there a certain way to lock the /etc/resolv.conf from changing?
<skii69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81723/
<skii69> can someone help me with stepmania???
<skii69> that's the link in my terminal on what i got from trying to run it
<skii69> from trying to run stepmania
<stdin> linux29684: you could try a "workaround", edit /etc/rc.local and put in something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/81725/
<linux29684> stdin: put everything from cat to EOF?
<skii69> can anyone help me out???
<linux29684> or just the nameservers
<stdin> linux29684: the whole thing, it will put everything between "cat << EOF > /etc/resolv.conf" and "EOF" into /etc/resolv.conf
<linux29684> ok, and does a /etc/init.d/networking restart allow me to check w/o reboot?
<stdin> linux29684: it will do that after the system has booted, but I don't know if network manager will try to overwrite it on connect
<linux29684> i'll try again, rebooting
<skii69> can anyone help me out with stepmania???
<stdin> skii69: I suggest you try http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/User_Help_and_Support
<snakeface> someone has to have had this cd burning problem before
<skii69> i already did and still got no where
<snakeface> intrepid will not recognize a blank cd.
<stdin> skii69: well we can't really help, as we have nothing to do with that product or how it works
<linux29684> stdin: still no go
<stdin> linux29684: what get's put into /etc/resolv.conf after you connect?
<linux29684> the vpn dns servers (even though the kvpnc is not running)
<skii69> stepmania is a dance game
<skii69> lol
<skii69> lot's of ppl know that
<skii69> lol
<stdin> skii69: well, lol, we don't make it
<snakeface> i imagine this is a regular issue, but i cant find it on the forums.  i heard someone in here asking about it yesterday
<skii69> i know
<skii69> lol
<[skysurfer]> hey guys, every time my kernel upgrades, my machine wont boot. It updates my /boot/grub/menu.lst file with the new kernel info (like it should) but grub gets the root entry wrong. It updates it as (hd4,0) but it should be (hd0,0). Just wondering if there is a way i can fix this so when updates come down I don thave to edit the boot command from grubs menu to get my system up again.
<skii69> go to www.stepmania.com and u will learn about it really fast
<skii69> ^_^
<snakeface> i want to play a dance game
<skii69> i am trying to get it to work on my computer but i can't and it's gett'n me very mad
<snakeface> its for linux?
<skii69> yes
<snakeface> sweet.
<stdin> skii69: we can't help with it because we don't make it or have any technical knowledge of it
<skii69> it's for window's, linux and mac
<linux29684> not for me
<stdin> skii69: you'll have to ask them
<skii69> don't be an ass
<linux29684> stdin: what about putting that data in all the rc.x?
<stdin> skii69: read the channel topic, this is Kubuntu support, not anything-under-the-sun support
<skii69> like i said, do NOT be an ass
<snakeface> but srsly, does anyone know anything about why i cant burn a cd? it must be something rather simple.
<stdin> linux29684: /etc/rc.local get's ran after everything at boot
<bazhang> skii69, please stop
<pirky> i just reinstalled 8.10 and updated fully and upon reboot grub lists xxxx.9 kernal and xxxx.7
<pirky> is space being taken up since it hasn't let go of the older kernal 'so to speak'
<snakeface> that game he was talking about does look awesome.  but about this cd burning project...
<linux29684> stdin: all the data is still in the rc.local, what runs after that that can change the dns servers (the dns appears to be the same the kvpnc uses)
<snakeface> I can't burn one with my laptop or desktop.  I never needed to until now.
<snakeface> i put the cd in and it spins, but it is not recognized.
<stdin> pirky: probably about 10MB
<linux29684> snakeface: maybe try the network boot ubuntu cd?
<stdin> linux29684: so it's something which happens after you login that's changing it
<linux29684> stdin: it appears so
<linux29684> stdin: let me check htop to see if a vpn client is running
<e-head> so, is there anything better than this Adept program?
<linux29684> apt-get
<stdin> depends on what you mean by better, there are alternatives
<e-head> yeah.  ;)
<snakeface> linux29684: what do you mean?  I just want to burn a cd.
<linux29684> synaptic
<pirky> synaptic is what i use instead of adept
<e-head> hmm. I might give it a try.
<pirky> apt-get install synaptic
<e-head> I've used linux for years but I've never really used a desktop.  I thought I would give KDE a try.
<e-head> I like it a lot. It's much smoother than it was years ago.
<e-head> But this adept program sort of seems like it's from another era or something.
<linux29684> stdin: dhcdbd looks suspecious, maybe that could be changing it?
<stdin> if you're using Intrepid, then it's brand new
<pirky> i do not like adept manager
<snakeface> i like the older version better.
<e-head> I've just always used apt/dpkg.
<e-head> which is probably just as good as any GUI manager, but...
<snakeface> that works best
<pirky> why is grub listing .7 and .9 kernels after update, should i remove one
<e-head> over all this new KDE4 is pretty slick.
<snakeface> there is really no need for a gui package manager
<e-head> I may be persuaded to give up some of my console apps.
<snakeface> but does anyone know why i cant burn a cd?
<stdin> linux29684: that looks like it's a service to get return dhcp configuration
<pirky> found the fix
<stdin> linux29684: do you use knetworkmanager?
<e-head> hey! No package for katapult?
<linux29684> stdin: let me check the services starting up then, no, i used ubuntu intrepid, but they sent me here
<e-head> is there another "launchy" type app for kde?
<stdin> linux29684: so you use the network applet thing?
<linux29684> stdin: #ubuntu sent me here because they said yall might know the answer
<linux29684> yes, but not for vpnc
<linux29684> i use kvpnc which uses vpnc i think for the vpn (which should not startup)
<linux29684> (and i don't think it is starting up)
<stdin> well that's usually responsible for writing /etc/resolv.conf
<stdin> does the 1st line of the file have "# Generated by NetworkManager" ?
<linux29684> stdin: but it doesn't even start up and it keeps changing it, and then when i open and close it, it doesn't restore dns
<linux29684> let me check
<snakeface> its frustrating you guys wont acknowledge me.  i really need to burn a cd.
<linux29684> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<stdin> ok
<stdin> so it's getting that from DHCP somewhere
<stdin> is your VPN network up?
<linux29684> they are dns servers that only the vpn would have changed (not opendns's)
<linux29684> no
<linux29684> whatismyip.com is my ip
<jmichaelx> snakeface: a person has to log an undisclosed number of hours in this channel before one is acknowledged.
<jmichaelx> snakeface: in fact, i am probably somewhat out of line in speaking to you at all at this point
<stdin> linux29684: does anything like the vpn show in "ifconfig"?
<scott97283429871> anyone familiar with ati drivers?
<linux29684> no, just eth0 (wire), eth1 (wifi), and lo
<stdin> snakeface: if no one knows, then no one answers
<jmichaelx> snakeface: i'm hope you know i'm teasing.... what kind of CD are you trying to burn?
<stdin> !ati | scott97283429871
<ubottu> scott97283429871: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> linux29684: when you connect now, do you manually set the DNS servers?
<linux29684> stdin: yes
<linux29684> stdin: the dns servers for the vpn don't work on all domains
<linux29684> stdin: for example: it resolves google, but not ubuntu.com or clusty (univ dns servers)
<stdin> as far as I know, if you're getting the DNS from it, the network must have been connected (or attempted to connect). so I think it's an issue with Network Manager
<linux29684> stdin: i strongly agree
<linux29684> stdin: but i don't know how to get enough details to report it as a bug
<stdin> I'm just trying to figure out where it stores the information of what to connect to
<linux29684> stdin: and traceroutes do not go through the vpn unless i connect
<jmichaelx> there have been several people in here the last week or so complaining about similar DNS issues
<linux29684> it might have been me, i have had this problem for a while
<linux29684> and no one anywhere knows how to fix it
<linux29684> i am not sure if its the ubuntu network manager or the kubuntu vpn gui
<linux29684> (kvpnc)
<jmichaelx> were you using different nicknames?
<linux29684> no, this same one
<jmichaelx> i don't think it was you then.
<linux29684> i wonder why i can't simply reinstall the network component of ubuntu?
<scott97283429871> can anyone give me a hand with my video driver
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with ati much any more.. so cant help
<scott97283429871> well, its not even that so much anymore
<jmichaelx> i had tried to log in to the VPN at the campus where i take classes using network manager, and got nowhere. i don't know whether that is my fault, or an issue with network manager. i eventually started using a bash script provided by the school to connect, which is working just fine.
<linux29684> stdin: what if i add a chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf to a script before most programs startup?
<linux29684> jmichaelx: kvpnc works fine for vpn connection
<scott97283429871> i had everything working, i downloaded envyng, and that dl'ed the driver for me
<stdin> linux29684: it could work, I've never tried it
<scott97283429871> and it was going good.  but i have two monitors so i wanted to set them both up.
<jmichaelx> linux29684: that is good to know
<scott97283429871> i went into displayconfig-gtk, and enabled my second monitor and said extend the desktop
<linux29684> stdin: do you know the script to edit with the chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf?
<scott97283429871> and it said i had to restart.  so when i restarted, now i cant find a driver that wil work.  everythiing i try .   it always ends up havingg to go into safe graphics mode
<scott97283429871> how can i even like revert to the very origional driver?
<linux29684> stdin: or better yet, can i search inside files for the actual dns ip that it keeps changing it to to see where it originates from?
<bigdaddy> Hello, is there som1 who can help wif playin DVD & Kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> !multimedia | bigdaddy
<ubottu> bigdaddy: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<stdin> linux29684: maybe search for in in ~/.kde
<bigdaddy> did search & no luv there, ver is 8.01?
<stdin> linux29684: failing that, you could edit /etc/init.d/NetworkManager and put the chmod line in before the "case "$1" in" part
<bigdaddy> i am a newbie*, lol
<snakeface> jmichaelx: the blank cd is not recognized at all.
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: reading those docks will help you. for one thing, you will need to install a meta-package called 'kubuntu-restricted-extras', but some things will need to be done before you can download and install those packages.
<ScarySquirrel> Point me to the md5 sums for the "kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso" file.
<jmichaelx> snakeface: have you opened K3B after the CD has been inserted?
<bigdaddy> k, tq 4 yur help so far
<snakeface> jmichaelx: yes.
<stdin> ScarySquirrel: should be located at the same place you downloaded it from
<jmichaelx> snakeface: and even K3B is behaving as if no blank CD is present?
<jmichaelx> docs*
<scrote> do you want to Fuck with me?
 * scrote pulls out a big knife
<jmichaelx> sounds like scrote wants to be banned
<ScarySquirrel> stdin:  I thought so, but the web page at "http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download" lists no md5 sums, or any "hashes" for that matter.
<stdin> ScarySquirrel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.10/release/MD5SUMS
<ScarySquirrel> stdin:  I thank you.
<stdin> :)
<ScarySquirrel> stdin: Is there an easy way for me to return the favor?
<scott97283429871> can someone please help with video drivers
<linux29684> stdin: i found out 100% its a bug in kpvnc
<jabrroa> hello everyone
<stdin> ScarySquirrel: don't worry about it
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: have you read through any of the documentation on installing the drivers for your video adapter?
<stdin> linux29684: then I guess it's time to file a bug
<scott97283429871> yeah
<scott97283429871> i actually had everything working
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: what adapter is it?
<scott97283429871> its an ati radeon 9600
<linux29684> kvpnc has a file called resolv.conf.before.kvpnc_certificate_name
<scott97283429871> but i have 2 monitors, and i wanted to get them both working
<linux29684> it is supposed to change that name after it quits / disconnects
<scott97283429871> so i went into displayconfig, and said to enable my second monitor and extend the desktop
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: ahh, i have very little experience with using two monitors on one system.
<scott97283429871> and i had to restart after that.  but when i did, its like everything is messed up now
<scott97283429871> i cant find a driver thatll actually work
<scott97283429871> everytime i end up having to go into safe graphics mode
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: i presume you are using fglrx?
<scott97283429871> yes
<jmichaelx> hmm
<scott97283429871> im pretty new to linux, so i might be missing something stupid
<scott97283429871> when i got it working the first time, i dled envyng, and it downloaded the approperate driver and set it up for me
<scott97283429871> and i had the catalyst thing for ati.  but since this happened, I cant even open the catalyst center thing because it always says that i dont have an ati dcard installed
<scott97283429871> any ideas like how to reset my video stuff?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: your adapter does show up as ATI when you enter 'lspci' in a terminal, doesn't it?
<scott97283429871> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<bigdaddy> i hav just looked @ da link re media players, downloaded and still no joy in watchin DVD's.
<bigdaddy> I am now confused
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: you went through the process of enabling repositories and adding repositories?
<bigdaddy> i think so !!!
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: did you add the medibuntu repository?
<bigdaddy> jmichaelx: no
<szrhawaii> anyone know the link on how to make iso files
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: ok, i am fairly sure those docs would have instructed you to do that.
<szrhawaii> oh i meant so files
<jmichaelx> !iso | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<szrhawaii> i dont need that i need so
<stdin> so files? you mean compiling them?
<jmichaelx> ahh, so
<jmichaelx> sorry
<stdin> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<szrhawaii> theres like a link for .so files
<bigdaddy> jmichaelx: k, will look @ that, tq so far
<szrhawaii> but that will work to
<szrhawaii> !so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so
<scott97283429871> so why is it that my video card is recognized, but i cant get any drivers to work?
<szrhawaii> i want to make my own splash for my login thats why
<stdin> maybe you mean
<stdin> !lib-p-g
<ubottu> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<stdin> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: you've got me. have you tried removing/purging fglrx, and re-installing?
<scott97283429871> umm no, im so new to this is sad
<scott97283429871> all ive done is install the driver and manage to screw it up
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: believe me, i have been there
<scott97283429871> lol
<kelly> wow
<scott97283429871> so how do i remove it?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: how did you install your driver to begin with?
<Dr_willis> sadly ATI and NVIDIA both give Linux the short end of the stuck at imes.
<Dr_willis> For a long tiem for my ati cards i just used the ATI drivers, not the fglrx one
<scott97283429871> i downloaded envyNG
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: that's for sure
<scott97283429871> and said automatically download approperate driver
<Eruaran> hello
<scott97283429871> and it was working awesome
<Dr_willis> Normal order i try things.. Repo Drivers, ENVY NG tool, then the ATI.com drivers...
<kelly> cool
<szrhawaii> those might work
<Dr_willis> so it was working then is stopped?  stopped when?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: i believe that envy should also allow you to un-install the driver
<scott97283429871> well the problem with the driver from ATI
<Dr_willis> If you ued envyng - every time the kernel gets updates.. you may need to rerun envyng
<scott97283429871> is it had dependencies like XFree86-mesa something
<scott97283429871> and i couldnt find anywhere to get those
<Eruaran> I tried to upgrade to KDE 4.2 beta 1 and screwed up my KDE install... can anyone tell me the best way of restoring things back to the way they were ?
<jmichaelx> yeah, good point
<scott97283429871> so thats why i was going with envy
<Dr_willis> Eruaran,  You have screwed it up? or is this theroet0cal :)
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: try using envy to remove your driver
<jmichaelx> and then re-install it
<scott97283429871> okay
<scott97283429871> you wouldnt happen to have any idea how to go about that? :D
<jmichaelx> well, run the envy GUI, to start with, and see if it gives you that option
<Dr_willis> rerun envyng :)
<scott97283429871> well
<scott97283429871> i have no idea how to get to the gui
<bigdaddy> jmichaelx: runnin "hardy hero"
<Eruaran> Dr_willis: Yes I have screwed it up :P
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: do you not have X at all right now?
<scott97283429871> i dont know what X is.  all i know is when i booted it went into safe graphics mode
<scott97283429871> and this is where I'm at now
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: visit this site, and follow the instructions it gives you for hardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<scott97283429871> if i do locate envy, this is the only thing i get. envy24_control.desktop.
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: 'X' is just your graphical display
<scott97283429871> but if i run that it says access denied or something like that
<scott97283429871> Oh, yeah I do have a gui
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: hmm
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: can you run 'kdesudo envyng' in a terminal?
<scott97283429871> no, kdesudo isnt a program
<scott97283429871> ill run apt-get
<bigdaddy> jmichaelx:sorry 2 b a bother & tq 4 ur help
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: use kdesudo instead of sudo, in this case
<scott97283429871> what is kdesudo
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: just copy and paste 'kdesudo envyng'
<scott97283429871> is that like root lvl access?
<jmichaelx> bigdaddy: it's no problem
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: if that is what envyng is called, yes. it should ask for your password, and open the GUI for envy
<scott97283429871> okay
<scott97283429871> yes i have it up now
<scott97283429871> oh, i can unistall the ati driver here
<scott97283429871> try that yes?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: try removing the driver you have first
<scott97283429871> ok i removed it, and i have to restart.  or should i try to install the new one w/o restarting?
<jmichaelx> i think it gives that option
<jmichaelx> no, go ahead no and install the ati driver
<jmichaelx> now*
<scott97283429871> okay
<scott97283429871> running
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<scott97283429871> umm 8.04?
<jmichaelx> ok, that is hardy. had you tried any other way to install your driver before you used envy?
<scott97283429871> ok.  now i have to restart
<scott97283429871> yes, I was going to use the driver i downloaded from ATI.com.  but i was reading the how to
<scott97283429871> and it said i had to install XFree86-mesa-lib or something.  but I could't find that anywhere
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: OK, it is hard for me to say, but i think it is very possible you would not have even had to use envy... but now that we have taken this route, reboot and see what we have
<scott97283429871> okay, brb
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: one sec
<jmichaelx> well, i hope he has X working when he logs back in
<linux29684> stdin: is there anything I should add to reporting the bug besides the kvpnc.log and resolv.conf?
<stdin> linux29684: just what version of ubuntu and the software you're using
<scott97283429871> no luck
<scott97283429871> still safe graphics
<linux29684> ok, inserted both of those already
<linux29684> i hope the devs will have a field day with it
<scott97283429871> you said something about purging flgrx??
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: have you tried going into your system settings where you (sometimes) have the option of choosing which driver you want to use?
<scott97283429871> no
<scott97283429871> where do i go about doing that?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: click on your start button, and select 'system settings'
<jmichaelx> the select 'display'
<jmichaelx> then*
<scott97283429871> i dont have a system settings button
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: it will likely be at the very bottom of your menu.... you are using KDE, correct?
<scott97283429871> again, not sure what KDE is.  its Ubuntu 8.04
<jmichaelx> you're  not using Kubuntu?
<scott97283429871> no im using ubuntu
<scott97283429871> ohh, i get it wrong room
<jmichaelx> ahh. well, this room is the support channel for Kubuntu. much is the same, but the GUI is different. ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop environment.. and i am not nearly as familiar with Gnome as i am with KDE
<scott97283429871> oh, i c
<scott97283429871> i just need to find like a control pannel in windows right?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: on the bar (called a 'panel') at the top of your screen, there should be a selection that says something like 'system' or something...
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: yeah, same idea
<scott97283429871> yeah
<scott97283429871> i have like system>preferences, and administration
<jmichaelx> ok, click 'system'... i think you should find 'display'or something similar under preferences
<scott97283429871> i can go to screen resolution
<scott97283429871> i can get to something called displayconfig
<scott97283429871> i would assume thats probably like what your talking about
<scott97283429871> thats where i set the drivers i want and everything
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: well, somewhere in there, you should find something that allows you to select which driver you want to use
<scott97283429871> yes
<jmichaelx> ok, try that....
<scott97283429871> yeah
<jmichaelx> you want to select fglrx, if it is listed
<scott97283429871> ive been here before
<master_> What version of kubuntu has kde 4?
<scott97283429871> i can select fglrx, or i can go to choose driver by model and do ati radeon(fglrx)
<jmichaelx> master_: you can run KDE4 in 8.04, as an option, and KDE4 is the default in 8.10
<master_> ok... downloading 8.10 now..
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: hmm....i am not sure which to tell you to select. i think if you had gone to this at the beginning, it would likely have installed the driver for you. since you already have envy's driver, i am thinking you may just need to select 'fglrx'
<scott97283429871> okay ill try that
<scott97283429871> should i log out and back in or restart?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: in this whole process, you could lose your graphical display. do you have a way of coming back in here if that happens?
<scott97283429871> no.  but everytime i mess it up it automaticallly goes into safe graphics mode if i cant boot normally
<jmichaelx> ok, well that is a good deal
<scott97283429871> thats actually how im here now.  it just used a generic driver i suppose
<jmichaelx> yes... you could just retsart X, but why don't you just go ahead and reboot
<scott97283429871> hey, so this is kinda stupid questin, but how do i respond to you instead of the whole room?
<scott97283429871> like when you say stuff to me its yellow
<scott97283429871> not exactly relevent to teh discussion, but im curious
<jmichaelx> just type the first several letters of my nickname, and hit <TAB>
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: oh lol ok ty
<scott97283429871> ok brb, restarting
<jmichaelx> there you go
<jmichaelx> ok
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: ok, no luck
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: is there someway to like completely reset my Xserver or something
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: in this case, i am afraid i don't know what to tell you
<scott97283429871> hmm
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: you might try asking in #ubuntu
<jmichaelx> unless someone else in here has more of a clue than i have
<Derath> Question: how do I create shortcuts on the desktop? I liked having a shortcut to /home/user and /home/user/Documents?
<scott97283429871> okay, i suppose ill do that.  would my xorg.conf offer any help?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: to be honest Xorg has changed so much the last year or so, that i am a bit lost anymore. a year ago, i think i could have told you exactly what to do, but not anymore
<scott97283429871> oh, i see.  are there any other files relevent to my display?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: as a last ditch effort, you could try entering 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' in a terminal, and trying selecting yourdriver one more time.
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: ok, Ill try that.  thank you so much for your help.
<jmichaelx> np
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: ok, so i have a new development
<jmichaelx> what is that?
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: see if you can wrap your head around this.  i went back into my displayconfig, and changed my default screen from screen 1 to screen 2.  then i loged off and back on.
<scott97283429871> and now one monitor is like normal.  but the other one is off
<jmichaelx> interesting
<scott97283429871> yeah
<jmichaelx> did you have both going before?
<jmichaelx> and is the one that is on using fglrx now?
<scott97283429871> now if i go back into screen resolution, both displays are recognized and i can change the resolution on my main one
<scott97283429871> yes, everything was working, well infact.  but i wanted to extend my desktop to the second screen and thats when things went bad
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: what do you think about trying to install the driver from envy again?
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: i would REALLY recommend that you poke around through the forums on this issue, as well as google
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: do you think you are using fglrx now?
<scott97283429871> okay.  Ive been looking around and i wasnt really able to find anything thing that was like an answer all.  yeah, my driver is ATI Radeion (fglrx)
<jmichaelx> ok,  we have made progress then. what you need to do is enter 'radeon 9600 dual monitors hardy' or something like that in the forums or in google and see if you can't find specific instructions for setting this up using your card
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: okay, i will definently try that.  thank you so much
<jmichaelx> you're welcome, although i have not really helped you much in achieving your goal... but i am sure there is a way to do this
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: i still appreciate it, you were the onlyone even willing to help :D
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871: find some documentation, and if you need help following it, come back in here, or go to #ubuntu and ask for help following the instructions you find
<scott97283429871> jmichaelx: ok, I will.  thanks again!
<jmichaelx> scott97283429871 very welcome
<Derath> jmichaelx, mind if I pick your mind for a bit?
<jmichaelx> Derath: i am going to bed soon, but i can try to help for a few more minutes yet
<Derath> Well, I was just hoping to create two shortcuts on the desktop, one for my home dir, and the other for my doc dir.... is that possible on kde4?
<jmichaelx> Derath: you should be able to do that in folder view in KDE4.1...
<Derath> folder view?
<jmichaelx> !folder view
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder view
<jmichaelx> hmm
<jmichaelx> Derath: the desktop in KDE4 is set up a bit differently than it was in KDE3
<Dr_willis> thats an UNDERSTATEMENT :)
<Derath> so I've noticed, not bad though, but lack of shortcuts on the desktop has been awkward
<Dr_willis> 'Down with Cluttered Desktops!' :)
<jmichaelx> when you first logged in to KDE4, you should have seen a transparent box on your desktop, which is kind of a window into your ~/Desktop directory
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: yeah, it really was an understatement
<Derath> lol mine's not cluttered, I just need 3-4 shortcuts/links to make life easier with commonly used apps :)
 * Derath upgraded from 8.04 w/ kde3 to 8.10 w/ kde4
<Derath> not really by choice either
<Dr_willis> Put launchers on the panel :)
<jmichaelx> Derath: you would also have an option to put launchers in your panel
<jmichaelx> ok jinks
<Dr_willis> You cant just drag/drop menu items from the menu to the Panel any more.. :( or at least you couldent last i tried.. it may be doable now
<Derath> I saw the launchers, and from what I could tell, I either get the old style k menu, or the suse-like kicker menu,
<jmichaelx> well, you could configure 2 different quick access panel icons
<Derath> willis: did that for my app shortcuts, but hard to do with shortcuts to urls/directories
<Derath> willis: I'd like to have a shortcut to /home and /home/documents
<jmichaelx> Derath: you could add 2 quick access widgets to your panel, and link one to your ~/Desktop and one to your ~/Documents
<Derath> hmm I guess I could get used to that instead
<mds58> just out of curiosity what are the min. requirements for kubuntu8.10
<jmichaelx> Derath: i am still in the process of getting to know kde4 myself
<Derath> Kde4's not necessarily bad, I'm just stubborn and trying to get used to it... know how long it took me to find the "Control Panel"? lol
<jmichaelx> mds58: what are the specs of your machine?
<mds58> just loaded it on my desktop and was thinking of giving it a go on my old 2ghz p3 laptop
<jmichaelx> mds58: you have a p3 that runs at 2Ghz?
<jmichaelx> mds58: that sounds more like a P4
<mds58> maybe its a celeron I am tired but I do know it is a single core
<Derath> and is nepomuk worth the extra cpu time it uses? lol
<jmichaelx> mds58: kubuntu should run just fine on that CPU... especially if you have 512MB RAM or more
<mds58> 512 of the 266 mhz ram
<Dr_willis> i find kde4 sluggush on my machines. :( but it is improveing...
<jmichaelx> mds58: you may not have some of the glitter of the compositing managers if it doesn't have a decent graphics adapter
<mds58> will it run walk or crall ?
<macjason0607> sheesh
<macjason0607> kubuntu crashes all the time
<macjason0607> anyone mind looking at my logs ?
<Derath> Thanks jmichael and willis!
<mds58> I think the grafics are ati but not sure it is running freespire 2.0 right now
<macjason0607> anyone ?
<jmichaelx> mds58: it should run fine, but you may not be able to use kwin's compositing manager or compiz.... to me that would be no big deal anyways
<mds58> I use it for wine and OOo
<macjason0607> i have wine installed but i don't use it .. do you think that is why my kubuntu is crashing ?
<jmichaelx> mds58: i have fedora 10 and KDE4 running on a 2Ghz P4 with 521MB of RAM (RDRAM, even)
<jmichaelx> it runs fine
<mds58> does the new kubuntu like cedega I havent tried it yet
<madrush> anybody here familiar with IBM as/400 servers?
<mds58> my desktop has the amd5000+ 3gb ddr800 and an ati 2600 pro
<jmichaelx> i have that same GPU
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu-dell': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2QuadCPUQ9300@2.50GHz at 1998 MHz (4987 bogomips), HD: 76/458GB, RAM: 3050/3291MB, 167 proc's, 8.27h up
<jmichaelx> ok, i guess that doesn't list the video adapter
<mds58> sweet at least I know I wont be up a creek for video acceleration this go round
<jmichaelx> mine is called a Radeon HD 2600XT, which i presume is about the same thing
<mds58> freespire offered zip for video, printer, and dvd support
<mds58> is it normal for kde4 to be fuzzy on boot
<mds58> I have to use ctrl+alt+backspace to clear it up
<jmichaelx> i am used to running old junk hardware (i actually like using older PCs), but i bought one of dell's desktops with ubuntu a few months ago... the first time i have ever had an up-to-date machine
<jmichaelx> mds58: fuzzy?
<mds58> like its trying to use the wrong refresh rate
<jmichaelx> mds58: you have kubuntu installed now, or are you using the live CD?
<mds58> just ran first installed boot
<mds58> I have a couple of computers typing on one while working on other
<jmichaelx> if you know the refresh rate you should be using, you could check if that matches what you see in system settings
<mds58> oh well as stable as linux is I probably wont have to worry about rebooting for a couple of months anyway
<jmichaelx> mds58: i am often using 2 PCs at the same time on this desk. i control 2 PCs and 2 separate displays with one keyboard using 'synergy'
<macjason0607> kubuntu keeps crashing on me .. does anyone want to see my logs .. if so how do i get my logs ?
<mds58> 2 pcs 1 monitor 1 keyboard 1 mouse
<jmichaelx> KVM switch?
<mds58> IO gear adapter
<e-head> you could set up xdmps
<jmichaelx> everyone in here would laugh if they ever caught a glance of this desk
<dystopianray> does anyone know what happened to kaudiocreator in kubuntu 8.10? it was my favourite audio cd ripper
<e-head> xdmcp rather
<mds58> everyone here would laugh if they saw my living room
<mds58> some days it looks like a pawn shop
<jmichaelx> i have 5 PCs at this desk, running 5 operating systems... 4 are connected to one display using a KVM switch, and another is connected to a larger display, separate from the others
<jmichaelx> e-head: i will have to read up on xdmcp
<jmichaelx> that does not count a few OS's i have running as virtual machines
<_2> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<jmichaelx> smart-alec bot
<_2> !smart-alec bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart-alec bot
<macjason0607> guys .. how do i find my crash logs ?
<_2> macjason0607 app specific.    if xorg logs it, then look in ~/.xserver* and /var/log/Xorg*   else it's app specific
<jmichaelx> good night, all
<macjason0607> _2, it seems to crash when i empty trash
<_2> it ?
<macjason0607> _2, my panel restarts  and i get a error " Fatal error something"
<mds58> I have a problem... one of my hard drives is missing??? :(
<_2> mds58 cat /proc/partitions
<mds58> and I cant gain access to the others
<_2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mds58> I can see the ntfs drive but not the fat 32
<_2> mds58 so mount it
<mds58> where did they hide that on the 8.10 distro
<_2> hide ?    i have no idea     mount has always been in /bin/    and fstab has always been in /etc/
<_2> man mount       man fstab
<_2> use the link that ubottu posted you   ^
<mds58> kk
<_2> mds58 and by the way.  the type for  "fat<all numbers>"   is  "vfat"
<tkstka> hmm here does firefox restore temporary files
<tkstka> I accidently made the video from rapidshare to open
<tkstka> and now I cant find it
<tkstka> :c
<mds58> ty _2
<tkstka> hmm where does firefox restore temporary files?
<tkstka> would like to know so I can open them
<Dr_willis>  .mozilla  - in there perhaos
<tkstka> well do you know in where exactly firefox is installed
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> I found
<tkstka> :)
<faunris> гм
<Dr_willis> Why does where it installed to matter? :)
<tkstka> well I figured that there is a one big temp folder
<tkstka> I'm new to linux
<faunris> о_0
<tkstka> so everything is little odd
<tkstka> forme
<Dr_willis> Once you learn more.. you realize windows is odd...
<Dr_willis> Firefox tends to do things its own way also
<faunris> ппц, канал потерял :(
<Dr_willis> its NOT going to use a temp directory where its 'installed' to :) either the users home dir somewhere or /tmp/ most likely places for that
<tkstka> ya /tmp/
<tkstka> :)
<tkstka> guy speaks russia
<tkstka> cant compute
<tkstka> :)
<ubuntu__> hey all.... am trying to install kubuntu (obviously!) and am at step 4 of 6, it says prepare partitions... should this screen be blank?
<Andrew``> anyone?
<kasdaye> Hey folks, having a bit of trouble and I don't seem to know enough of the proper terms to google a solution up. How can I have task-bar items only show up when the virtual desktop they are on is selecteD?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> kasdaye,  that may or may not be a feature of kde 4 yet.  i recall in kde3 and gnome they had a 'show only  current desktop' type options in the panel/task list.. but not sure bout kde4
<Dr_willis> 'show windows from all workspaces'   vs '  show windows from current workspace'  - in gnome terms. :)  Im in gnome right now
<kasdaye> Yeah, I can't seem to find it in KDE4. Dang.
<Dr_willis> very likely - its not a feature yet
<kasdaye> Alrighty, thank you
<Andrew``> guys... am trying to install kubuntyu, but am stopped at the partition page
<Andrew``> anyone help me pls?
<Andrew``> its blank
<Dr_willis> I dont have the isntaller memorized..  I also tend to partition my drives befor i install with a gparted-live cd
<Dr_willis> Its possible its having some issues and not seeing your hard drive. You have more then 1 ?
<Andrew``> no
<Andrew``> 1X sata 250G
<Dr_willis> Yu are using the Live cd ?
<Andrew``> yes
<Dr_willis> open a terminal and see what 'sudo fdisk -l' shows perhaps
<Andrew``> where can I paste the output?
<Andrew``>  oh yeah .. am getting rid of Suse thats currently on teh drive?
<Andrew``> http://www.pastebin.ca/1278578
<Andrew``> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> i would repartition the drive and delete the other installs. leaveing part unallocated.. and restart the installer
<Andrew``> ok how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> use the gparted tool, or qtparted tool is one way...
<Dr_willis> fdisk from the command line is another way
<tbr281> i have closed my task manager by accident
<tbr281> how do i open it again?
<Dr_willis> add the plasmoid back to the panel  -
<Dr_willis> plasmid? plasmatic :) whatever they call the widgets
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> does anyone know a good gui fronend for rsync for kubuntu?
<tbr281> ok so i managed to do that
<tbr281> but its small and can be dragged across the desktop
<Dr_willis> You shoudl of drag/dropped it onto the panel not the desktop
<tbr281> ok i got it
<tbr281> thnx
<Dr_willis> play witth the little 'cashew' buttonon the far right side also.. to tweak things :)
<l3d> ok I am running gnome as default and have a couple of kde apps installed and installed kcontrol to change the theme/color of these apps to match my current one in gnome and have since removed  kcontrol. which is fine themes i set using it still are set but I was wondering what file would I have to copy to back up these settings. I mean is there a way to back up the color settings for kde so I dont have to install kcontrol every time to set them?
<Andrew``> fdisk /dev/sda
<Andrew``> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Dr_willis> most all kde settings are in the .kde/ directory and sub directories
<Dr_willis> Andrew``,  you format /dev/sda1 most likely.. not sda
<Dr_willis> and  if you leave the drive Unallocatged.. the installer 'should' partition and format  it as needed..
<Andrew``> fdisk /dev/sda1
<Andrew``> Unable to open /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> You format sda1, you fdisk /dev/sda and  since its a ROOT TYPE TASK.. You must use sudo for both. :)
<Dr_willis> You dont want users formating your drives now do ya :P
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Andrew``> ok I am used to su, not sudo, you will need to walk me through this
<Dr_willis> use 'd' to delete partitions, 'w' to write changes..
<Dr_willis> sudo is so much harder eh? :P
<Andrew``> http://www.pastebin.ca/1278583  <--- is that correct and if so what do I type?
<Dr_willis> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Dr_willis> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Dr_willis> Will only affect OLD machines...
<Andrew``> ok... I deleted all partitions.. then tried to write the table ( I am guessing thats what you wanted me to do) and got errors on disk this is the errords I got ----> http://www.pastebin.ca/1278585
<Andrew``> http://www.pastebin.ca/1278586
<Andrew``> results of sudo fdisk
<tbr281> where do i go to add multiple desktops to my task manager?
<Dr_willis> Andrew``,  theres no errors... :)
<Dr_willis> Andrew``,  you may wish to reboot and retry the isntaller now. is what its 'suggesting'
<Andrew``> so Iam fine go restart the install now??
 * tbr281 pokes Dr_willis  in the eye
<Andrew``> ok
<Dr_willis> I would reboot. and restart the isntaller
<Andrew``> lemme try that
<Dr_willis> tbr281,  im not using kde4 - so no idea.   most likely some settings menu on the pager, or  in the control panel i would guess
<scrote> do you want to Fuck with me?
 * scrote pulls out big knife.
<scrote> §§§§______§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<scrote> §§§§______§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<scrote> §§§§______§§§§__________
<scrote> §§§§______§§§§__________
<scrote> §§§§______§§§§__________
<scrote> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<scrote> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<scrote> _________§§§§_______§§§§
<scrote> _________§§§§_______§§§§
<scrote> _________§§§§_______§§§§
<scrote> §§§§§§§§§§§§§_______§§§§
<scrote> §§§§§§§§§§§§§_______§§§§
<bazhang> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<scrote> lol im fun-e
<scrote> bazhang: do you want Fuck with me?
 * scrote pulls out big knife.
<Pupeno> I don't have KDE installed, what packages do I need to be able to play videa from KPhotoAlbum? any ideas? I get: Getting KPart for the mime type: Failed. Can't find kfmclient.
<rockprincess> hello, i need help please! when i start my computer, i get a "file examing progress" dialog message, saying in it: "source: trash/" or something like that. there are no icons on my desktop that are usually shown, so my desktop is empty except for the wallpaper image. there is no kmenu either, the ktaskbar is empty as well, and the light in my computer is constantly red (usually just blinking) indicating that it's always writin
<rockprincess> i booted with a live-cd, to make sure my files in my desktop and home folder are all still there....which they are thankfully...
<Dr_willis> Try making a new user.. see if they can login  as a test.
<bodobacs> Hi! I am tired of typing my password all day to sudo. Every day I start with login, wvdial, kopete, synaptic ... so many times. I am about to hate it! What should i do?
<tbr281> damn Nazi's!
<rockprincess> Dr_willis: that's my problem, because i cant even open a konsole session, because the kmenu is gone, when i wait for a while, it appears but still i can't click the kmenu, because my computer is constantly "writing"
<Dr_willis> use the console,  alt-ctrl-f1   check top/htop output see if anything is running rampant, try making a new user,
<Dr_willis> sudo for kopete? Hmmm....
<rockprincess> ok, thanks i will try that....
<bodobacs> KWallet
<Dr_willis> bodobacs,  you can set up specifi users to run specific apps without them needing to use sudo. Check the sudo manpages/docs/guides/tutorials
<Dr_willis> theres more to 'sudo' then 'the command you type to doo root things' :)
<Dr_willis> well they do use sudo.. :) they just can be set up where they dont need to enter the password. or other tweaks
<bodobacs> But canceling the password won't be too safe, will itt?
<rockprincess> Dr_willis: ok tried that, pressed alz+ctrl
<rockprincess> alt+ctrl+f1
<rockprincess> ooops typo
<rockprincess> but all i get is a black screen with loads of messages
<Dr_willis> bodobacs,  its all about tradeoffs...  You can disallow the password for specidfic commands
<bodobacs> My password already in the history tho :D
<bodobacs> ok, i see
<bodobacs> thanx
<rockprincess> status: { DRDY ERR } and error: { ABRT }
<rockprincess> the thing is these messages go on and on forever.....
<rockprincess> they won't stop....hence the writing progress i think.....it's crazy.....
<bodobacs> ctrl-c
<rockprincess> i'll just try and google that....
<Dr_willis> sounds like some nasty hardware conflict/issue/falusre
<Dr_willis> like a HD is goingout..
<rockprincess> shit....
<rockprincess> are there diagnostic tools, that i could check with?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Dr_willis> thats not it...
<Dr_willis> Theres the smartmon tools...
<Dr_willis> check the errors more.. it may not be the hd.. but it sure shounds like the hd
<rockprincess> hmm, the thing is i cannot install anything, since kubuntu won't let me even open a konsole
<rockprincess> i just try to backup my stuff from the hd with knoppix
<Dr_willis> Yep. YOumay want to se eif knoppix reports similer messages also
<rockprincess> hmm, how can i  do this??
<rockprincess> shall i just going into my hd's directory /var/log ?
<Dr_willis> boot knoppis.. mount drive.. look for errors in dmesg
<rockprincess> ahh ok
<rockprincess> i dont fancy a fresh kubuntu install, but if thats what it takes to get it running smoothly again, I'm happily gonna do that
<Tupac_Shakur> sal 2 all
<DawnLight> hey
<DawnLight> there's a bug in kde which really affects my intrepid experience in that kmail crashes pressing the send button. i'd like some help with this please. this is reported in kde as 169986. i'd like to find a workaround so that i could send mail using kmail
<Andrew``> hey all
<Andrew``> just installed kubuntu
<DawnLight> hey Andrew``
<Andrew``> have a  problem tho... its not seeeing my external HDD
<DawnLight> Andrew``: do you see it when you type in 'lsusb' in a terminal?
<DawnLight> assuming it is usb
<Tupac_Shakur> helloo
<bittin^> hi
<VistaUser> hey
<Tupac_Shakur> hi
<Andrew``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/81833/ this is the result of lsusb
<Andrew``> if anyone else can help me
<Andrew``> sory but i had a phone call
<Andrew``> ok its found it
<Andrew``> !!
<Andrew``> ok.. now that its done that... can anyone tell me how to download programs?
<Andrew``> I used to use suse
<Andrew``> so Iused Yast
<Andrew``> whats teh same thing in kubuntu?
<bazhang> nothing quite the same as yast
<bazhang> adept/synaptic/apt-get/aptitude for kubuntu/ubuntu
<bazhang> gui/cli
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install programname
<Andrew``> umm sorry to bother you guys
<Andrew``> but I have installed the mp3 support through amarok.. but I get no sound
<Andrew``> ok gonna try to ask in #amarok
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I've a question about the upgrade to kde 4.2
<Neremor> if i type "apt-get upgrade" in a konsole, i am asked to upgrade all the programs. Thats what i want, but there are also over 30 packages that are hold back for some reasons, for example "gwenview" or "akregator"...
<Neremor> why?
<smitt> because is it common upgrade command
<Neremor> ??
<smitt> take help about it in console
<smitt> some stuffs like parameters
<smitt> options of apt-get ugrade
<glade88> I see that opera is included in the 3rd party "partner" repos? was it excluded in hardy?
<Neremor> i now what it means that they are hold back but i would like to know why they are hold back. Isn't it recommended to upgrade those packages? are the recent releases of that software not compatible with kde 4.2 anymore
<Neremor> ?
<Neremor> i don't think they are hold back because the programers wanted to make a joke ;)
<smitt> )
<smitt> and i think
<smitt> they are hold back because i am on dialup for now)
<smitt> i have a problem
<smitt> who knows kdevelop?
<Nigbot> Tired of nigggerrrss?  Are you aware that all other races are descended from extraterrestrials that populated central asia while NEGROIDS actually evolved in Africa from apes?  Then join us at http://www.chimpout.com  Chimpout.com welcomes Asians, Whites, mexicans, Jews, ets......but no niiigggerrrs!!!
<vistakiller> plasmoid crash when i login in beta 1 kde 4.2
<smitt> nigbot
<smitt> what is the//
<DOT_DASH> Hi, just moved from Ubuntu to Kubuntu & was trying to speed up my video. I tried the Nvidia driver, but it was slow.  I took the driver out, and now my monitor is stuck at 640x480.  There's no other settings in "System Settings / Monitor & Display". How do I get back the other settings, specifically 1600x1200?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a very, very big problem!
<Neremor> i tried to upgrade my system to kde 4.2 right now
<Neremor> but i can't install the new kde-window manager
<Neremor> i get an error like "dpkg returned error code (1)" and that it was terminated because of a broken pipe
<Neremor> now i can't use kwin anymore
<Neremor> !
<lumm> kde 4.2 is beta
<Neremor> yes
<lumm> if u dont know waht todo on errors i should not use it
<lumm> *u should
<Neremor> it's not an error about kde 4.2
<Neremor> it's an error about the update prozess
<Neremor> and to tell my that i should not use kde 4.2 isn't very helpful right now ;)
<lumm> this might happen cuz of broken packages ?;)
<Neremor> Entpacke kde-window-manager (aus .../kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Neremor> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Neremor>  Versuche, »/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket kdebase-workspace-bin ist
<Neremor> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste mit Signal (Broken pipe) getötet
<Neremor> that's the error
<Neremor> i would have used a paste service but i can
<Neremor> can't open firefox
<DOT_DASH> Hi, I tried the Nvidia driver, but took it out. Now my monitor is stuck at 640x480.  There's no other settings in "System Settings / Monitor & Display". How do I get back the other settings, specifically 1600x1200?
<Neremor> ups
<Neremor> sorry
<Neremor> forgot that the output is german
<chakie> Neremor: seems like some file is in two different packages, ie a packaging error
<Neremor> ok, and how can i fix that?
<Neremor> it would be enough to revert the changes so that i get kde 4.1 back
<vistakiller> Neremor there is some package that you must remove
<Neremor> which?
<vistakiller> i remember that was with plasmoid
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> that means i have to remove plasmoids?
<vistakiller> do you have install extra plasmoid?
<Neremor> yes
<vistakiller> ok remove the extra plasmoid
<vistakiller> only them
<DOT_DASH> Hi, can anyone help, please? I tried the Nvidia driver, but took it out. The desktop is stuck on 640x480. There's no other choices. How do I get back especially 1600x1200?
<vistakiller> and after do again upgrade from terminal now
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> hm it uninstalled kubuntu-desktop too because "it was broken"
<Neremor> that doesn't work
<Neremor> i get this error
<Neremor> Try to overwrite, »/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu« , that is also in the package kdebase-workspace
<vistakiller> try to do upgrade from terminal
<Neremor> i do upgrade from terminal all the time
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> i can't do a lot because i get errors because of wrong dependencies
<Neremor> that's because the new kde 4.2 packages need the kde-window-manager
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> i have the same problem
<vistakiller> i can upgrade when i remove some package
<vistakiller> i dont remeber what package was
<Neremor> hm
<vistakiller> try to remove and kdeplasma-addons
<vistakiller> when you give sudo apt-get upgrade what happen?
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> i get a lot of errors about wrong dependencies
<vistakiller> give one
<vistakiller> or pastebin
<Neremor> i cant pastebin
<vistakiller> why?
<vistakiller> http://pastebin.com/
<Neremor> It's a wonder i got konversation running without kwin
<Cannon> hey guys, could somebody suggest a good ftp client please ... preferably one that supports multiple transfers at once?
<Cannon> nice name vistakiller :P
<Neremor> firefox is only a 10x10px window
<vistakiller> thank you :D
<Neremor> and i can't resize it
<Cannon> tell me of an ftp client :P
<vistakiller> but now release Seven
<Neremor> kubuntu-desktop: Depends of: kde-window-manager but isn't installable
<vistakiller> try to remove kubuntu-desktop
<vistakiller> is metapackage
<Neremor> i cant
<smitt> guys
<smitt> reinstall OS
<Neremor> it says i should use apt-get -f install before i'm doing anything else
<vistakiller> you give this?
<Neremor> yes i did this
<vistakiller> and?
<Neremor> but then i get the errors about
<smitt> backup data and reinstall
<vistakiller> wait
<Neremor> dpkg error code 1
<Neremor> i don't want to reinstall
<vistakiller> try to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Neremor> i don't have the time to reinstall
<vistakiller> only this
<vistakiller> hold back the other package
<vistakiller> and try to remove this
<vistakiller> you can do this through synaptic
<vistakiller> or adept
<Neremor> it worked now
<Neremor> and now?
<vistakiller> try to upgrade now again
<Neremor> hm i get the dpkg error again
<Neremor> it shows only one package to upgrade then; the systemsettings
<vistakiller> what depencies now?
<Neremor> and the dpkg error is about a conflict with kde-workbase-bin
<vistakiller> wait a min
<vistakiller> this is the exactly name of the package?
<chris062689> Whenever I try to install Firefox in KDE 4, it wants to include half of the gnome-suite, is there anyway I can JUST install Firefox?
<Neremor> yes
<vistakiller> hm i dont have this package...
<Neremor> wait
<Neremor> no
<Neremor> kdebase-workspace-bin
<Neremor> that's the package
<vistakiller> try to unistall this
<vistakiller> is low depencies
<yaoyong> hello everyone
<eagles0513875> !info ncurses
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !ncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> everything worked now
<Neremor> i had to remove the kscreensaver package to be able to remove the kdebase-workspace-bin. after i removed both packages i was able to do a clean upgrade and to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Neremor> i will try to restart now ;)
<smitt> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<smitt> See `config.log' for more details.
<smitt> *** Exited with status: 77 ***
<Neremor> and thank you for your help :)
<smitt> what can i do?
<vistakiller> nice :D
<Cannon> how can I perminently mount an ntfs drive in kubuntu?
<smitt> -0 force
<smitt> -o force
<Cannon> what syntax?
<Cannon> sudo mount -t ntfs /sec/sdb1 /mnt/Downloads -o ro <<< that is what I used yesterday
<Cannon> but when I rebooted it was no longer there
<smitt> udo mount -t ntfs /sec/sdb1 /mnt/Downloads -o force
<smitt> try it
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> what do I type to get the list of drives?
<wesley> In Ktorrent all torrent stopped, but i have internet conection
<smitt> mount only
<smitt> without params
<Cannon> thats not showing them all
<smitt> )) just type "mount"
<smitt> oh
<smitt> do u use fstab or mtab files?
<Cannon> it's ok, I got it
<smitt> just mount)
<Cannon> << linux noob ... I don't know anything about fstab yet, lol
<smitt> me too
<Cannon> i only installed a few days ago :P
<smitt> i just go here
<smitt> listen
<smitt> and liarn
<smitt> learn*
<smitt> take a notes
<smitt> u can do it too
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> ofcourse
<Cannon> though last time I tried it was too much for me ... I was on heavy meds at the time! :P
<smitt> and english practical lessons avaible to u here
<Cannon> i've tried to pull away from Windows for a while
<smitt> no no
<smitt> forever
<j3frea> sup all, I'm hoping to get some help regarding hotkeys on my dell inspiron 1525 (kubuntu intrepid)
<j3frea> the stop key is lowering volume, the rest seem to be working fine
<j3frea> when the stop key reduces the volume the little tooltip thing pops up but it's different from the kmix one that pops up when I use the volume altering keys
<j3frea> any ideas?
<asus> ni...dk
<Dragonath> how do I force all my apps to use kde3?
<Dragonath> I temporarily had kde4 and some apps stuck with it
<salvo_1> ciao
<Cannon> i suggest asking in the #KDE channel Dragonath
<Dragonath> Cannon: ok thanks
<Bauldrick> hello together. very often if I unmount (eject) my cd-rom (or any other device via toolbar icon, all plugged in devices disappear and I can't get them back
<Bauldrick> how can i fix that without logging back out/in
<Bauldrick> that is to say the devices names disappear, there is a blank box which i cannot mount
<Cannon> hey guys, how do I ssh into a linux server ... I am only familiar with putty in windows
<Bauldrick> Cannon: you can get putty for linux i believe or in terminal ssh <name>@<ipaddress>
<Cannon> thanks Bauldrick
<Cannon> hmmm
<Cannon> Bauldrick: it's just asking me for a password but not user name?
<Bauldrick> Cannon: you've already told it's name ? <name>@<ipaddress>   ?
<Bauldrick> i.e root@192.168.1.1
<Cannon> ah
<Cannon> i did "ssh IP"
<Cannon> then it asked me for a password
<Cannon> without user name first
<Cannon> and my user name on my linux home system is different to the one on the server
<Cannon> am in! :D
<Cannon> thanks for your help Bauldrick m8y
<Bauldrick> Cannon: no prob
<Farmer> How is monitor standby handled on desktop computers in kde4.2 beta? I cant seem to figure out if its performance, power save or what mode desktop computers are in...
<Farmer> meh, nevermind, found it
<Andrew``> can anyone tell me how to open konqueror as root?
<HavocXphere> Andrew``: I don't know the "correct" way, but you can press alt-f2, type in konsole and then type sudo konquerer
<HavocXphere> konqueror *
<mrksbrd> Andrew what are u trying to do?
<Andrew``> had to move a file for flash for 64 bit kubuntu
<mrksbrd> install it in local folder, that will make it system wide
<wachani> hi
<wachani> I have a problem with my wifi
<Farmer> you're not the first :P
<wachani> it make me crasy
<Farmer> wont connect?
<mrksbrd> what WiFi card
<wachani> no it dont detect the wifi
<wesley> Andrew go to /usr/share/appliations
<wesley> there a root browser from konqueror in the kde4 map
<wachani> also with wifi radio it doesn't work
<Farmer> lshw -c network
<mrksbrd> wachani: what wifi card?
<wachani> just a minut
<wachani> it 's Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<mrksbrd> ok install ndiswrapper
<wachani> I can connect with cable
<mrksbrd> run it thru ethernet right now
<wachani> ok
<mrksbrd> install ndiswrapper then let me know when your done....i'll try to send u the driver file
<wachani> I install it
<mrksbrd> k
<wachani> how i can receve you doc
<wachani> ?
<wachani> il ok
<mrksbrd> should have accept box pop up
<wachani> it ok I receve now
<wachani> ok I receve it
<wachani> now I open it?
<mrksbrd> ok untar it.....put it in your home folder
<mrksbrd> open ndiswrapper
<mrksbrd> and install driver thru there
<mrksbrd> that should be all u need to do....gaurd that file with your life
<mrksbrd> you will need it again...lol
<sitex> hi all
<wachani> ok
<wachani> but in Synaptic i find ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils1.9
<wachani> I install them
<wachani> but there not application named ndiswrapper
<mrksbrd> use add remove
<wachani> ok
<mrksbrd> to d/l it
<wachani> I install it now
<danyyy> hi
<danyyy> hello
<nata> Hi, I have a big Problem with my Intel 82801 SATA RAID Controller
<danyyy> what problem?
<nata> Kubuntu 8.10 is installed on a 2x500GB Raid0 array
<danyyy> so, what is the problem?
<nata> And since kernel x.8 the kernel can't find the raid array
<nata> the problem is: since I installed the fglrx driver the old x.4 kernel also can't find the array
<danyyy> mmmmmmmmm dificult!
<nata> Very difficult
<nata> I spend the whole last day trying to fix it
<nata> maybe it is because the initrd got rebuild (I guess)?
<danyyy> i don't know, sorry
<nata> I tried to re-download the 8.10 live cd, but it's kernel is x.7 (I installed from a 8.10 RC, I no longer have)
<nata> I'm now on 8.04 but their most recend kernel also can't recognise this damn fakeraid
<nata> Does anybody know about a more kernel specific support channel?
<Cannon> hey guys, i've just moved from windows and was using imgburn to burn dual layer disks that required the layer break to be set ... is there an ubuntu or kubuntu app that can do the same?
<smitt> i have a problem with c++ compilers
<smitt> cant install on kebentu
<smitt> kubuntu*
<smitt> i have broken packs how can i fix it?
<nata> smitt: try "apt-get remove --purge PaketNameHere", but be warned, all your custom config for this paket will be deleted
<nata> the reinstall the paket
<smitt> nata
<smitt> keyjnote libapr1 libaprutil1 libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2
<smitt>   libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsmpeg0 libsvn1 libxnconfig7 python-numeric
<smitt>   python-opengl python-pkg-resources python-pygame xneur
<smitt> this pack will be removed
<smitt> any compiler pack here?
<nata> don't think so
<nata> what are you trying to do?
<smitt> install g++ compiler and others
<nata> tried installing build-essentials?
<smitt> ok
<nata> if you have to compile a program from source that sould be about enough
<smitt> that pack is not found)
<smitt> after apt-get update
<smitt> the same - not found
<nata> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<smitt> i tried
<smitt> falls
<smitt> links to g++ and it is broken
<james_> alguem o basil????
<nata> can you c&p the output?
<smitt> no)
<smitt> oh i can nata
<smitt> but i am russian)
<nata> thx
<nata> hmm :/
<smitt>  build-essential: Çàâèñèò: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) íî îí íå áóäåò óñòàíîâëåí
<smitt> E: Ñëîìàííûå ïàêåòû
<smitt> ta ta ta but it is impossible to install because E: broken packs
<nata> I'm german and don't speak russian. Would be useful though. There are a few quite good russian games with no good translated versions :)
<chris062689> How can I install Firefox in KDE without installing all of the GNOME-related things?
<nata> smitt: I't no 404 problem though?
<james_> estou usando o ubuntu server 8.10
<james_> com o modo gráfico xfce
<james_> está perfeito
<smitt> nata no.. thank you but i dont have much time) i am going ro install ASP
<james_> sem nenhum problema
<nata> ok
<nata> No one around with kernel and/or raid controller experience?
<blip-> hi,  pressing ctrl-alt-h brings up a weird circular menu ?  where is this coming from ?  The KDE people haven't heard of it before...
<Dekans> do you manage to have a nice oxygen theme on gtk apps ?
<blip-> kubuntu hardeez
<val_> hi all how can i open the other partitions i have?
<nata> val_: 8.10 kde4?
<nata> in that case dolphin should do
<nata> under "places" on the left should be all your partitions
<j3frea> sup all, is anyone active?
<sevenseeker> konsole question - how do I set the title to be the latest tar package used? e.g. when building lots of stuff and I need to find what package an error was on
<sevenseeker> j3frea: active... that is relative since I am still drinking coffee :)
<j3frea> I've got a problem with media keys on my dell inspiron 1525
<j3frea> I've got 8.10 right now
<j3frea> most of the keys work, the one problem is the stop button
<j3frea> it lowers the volume
<j3frea> the volume keys also work but they seem to link to the kmix thing, the stop button gets hijacked somewhere else
<xjarrett> Cannon: :D
<j3frea> I'm not sure how to fix it
<j3frea> any ideas?
<sevenseeker> you could try going to "system settings>keyboard & mouse> global keyboard settings'
<sevenseeker> I did that and it worked for a while, then suddenly stopped so YMMV
<j3frea> system settings>keyboard & mouse... there is no global keyboard settings
<j3frea> there's keyboard shortcuts
<j3frea> apparently khotkeys is broken on kde4
<j3frea> I'd like to figure out what application is being called when I hit the stop key
<j3frea> is it possible to do that?
<j3frea> and how
<DaSkreech> The stop key?
<j3frea> ye, my media keys...
<j3frea> the stop key is lowering the volume
<DaSkreech> oh
<j3frea> but not in the same way as the volume keys do
<DaSkreech> KDe3?
<j3frea> nope kde4
<j3frea> ironically kde3 worked perfectly with all the media keys on my 1525
<j3frea> (dell inspiron)
<DaSkreech> Right
<chris_> KDE 4 is actually quite better, behind the scenes.
<chris_> They couldn't do any more to the KDE 3.x base, so they rewrote it for KDE 4
<j3frea> ja, if only that were true of the front...
<j3frea> lol
<sevenseeker> ah yes, shortcuts
<sevenseeker> going by memory :_)
<chris_> KDE 4 is much more powerfui, internally, but it'll just take time for it to show.
<_gunni_> j3frea: You can first check if the key gives the right keycode with the program xev
<j3frea> ja, it gives 174
<chris062689> I believe the base KDE 3 used was from way back in KDE 1
<sevenseeker> j3frea: my multimedia keys 'just worked' also with kde3
<j3frea> sevenseeker: mine too - but I made the mistake of upgrading :D
<sevenseeker> actually almost everything 'just worked'
<j3frea> ye
<sevenseeker> j3frea: indeed, I am kicking myself... I just couldn't resist :)
<j3frea> but I must say, I like plasmoids
<j3frea> sevenseeker: are you also on kde4 then?
<DaSkreech> chris062689: KDE2
<sevenseeker> j3frea: yes
<chris062689> Ah. sorry, had my KDE's mixed up :P
<chris062689> Does anyone know how to install Firefox in KDE 4, without installing all of the GNOME-crap?
<j3frea> sevenseeker: lol, ja - I'm kind of annoyed that things are not "just working"
<sevenseeker> j3frea: I will be rebuilding my system to 8.04 in a month after my box is fixed and I have a new drive :(
<DaSkreech> j3frea: Can you submit a bug with your KDE version and laptop model?
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<chris062689> Thanks ubottu, your automated assistance is appreshated.
<chris062689> (I wish Konversation had spellcheck lol)
<DaSkreech> sevenseeker: Have you tried the 4.2 beta ?
<DaSkreech> chris062689: It does
<j3frea> DaSkreech: I'm sure someone would have submitted a bug if it was a real problem
<chris062689> It.. does?
<j3frea> DaSkreech: I figure I'm doing something dumb
<chris062689> You should probably submit a bug anyway.
<j3frea> DaSkreech: I was hoping there was some sort of program (like keytouch) that would help
<chris062689> Just incase.
<DaSkreech> j3frea: Well if your probing shows that it is submitting the right keycode then some detection may be wrong
<sevenseeker> DaSkreech: yes, partial upgrade last night... little improvments here and there but my multimedia keys still do not work and my touchpad doesn't have scroll :( (inspiron 9300)
<j3frea> how do I link the keycode with an action, or change the keycode...
<DaSkreech> chris062689: Right click the entry bar and you should have check spelling
<sevenseeker> 4.2 is however not mucking up icons like 4.1 was and when I open up new windows it doesn't look like electronic vomit :)
<chris062689> oh
<chris062689> I see, it's just not as... automated :D
<ntadmin_> hell;\\o
<marcin> hello ;]
<j3frea> salvete
<sevenseeker> howdy
 * sevenseeker would like to see touchpad config in System Settings
<j3frea> So, does the keycode define behaviour or does some other program read link the codes with the desired behaviour
<marcin> yeach ;] 5 years of ubuntu on my computer ;p
<sevenseeker> marcin: yay, congrats
<marcin> ty ;]
<marcin> 2x500gb discs ;p
<DaSkreech> j3frea: latter
<j3frea> DaSkreech: so what program would I use to edit that link
<j3frea> (those links)
<DaSkreech> Normally it would be kmilo but I'm not sure in KDE4
<j3frea> no luck
<j3frea> tried it but didn't seem to be too pro about being installed
<j3frea> said it was referred to but not available
<chris062689> How can I install Opera in a 64bit environment?
<j3frea> so might be obsolete
<ephoenix> hey all
<j3frea> DaSkreech: also, in regional and language settings under keyboard layout it doesn't have a dell 1525 option for keyboard model
<j3frea> sup ephoenix
<j3frea> could someone tell me what the evdev-managed keyboard is...
<ephoenix> I have installed kde 4.2 and have broken dependencies with kdebase-runtime. How do I correct this problem?
<DaSkreech> ephoenix: did you try apt-get -f install ?
<ephoenix> I think I did and I come back to the same problem
<erkki> Hi
<j3frea> DaSkreech: do you know what program would be grabbing my stop key input?
<j3frea> it doesn't seem like it's kmix
<james_> #kde-brasil
<ephoenix> DaSkreech: This is what end up with when I try apt-get -f install - Errors were encountered while processing:
<ephoenix>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<DaSkreech> ephoenix: ^^^
<ephoenix> DaSkreech: I get a number of dpkg - warning regarding package koffice-data-kde4
<squid0> hi there. if I want to do a full backup of my system, which directories should I back up? from / and recurse to all children, or only specific children of / ?
<nikola> Hey people!
<nikola> When can we expect the next alpha release of Kubuntu? Since Ubuntu allready has one...
<mbday> hola
<nikola> Anyone?
<nikola> I mean, if Ubuntu allready has got an Alpha version of the next release, why doesn't Kubuntu have one?
<Fieldy> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mds58> has anyone here had a problem with dofin denying access to there hard drives?
<nikola> no.
<fred__> salut!
<BluesKaj> hi fred__
<fred__> je recherche de l'aide sur Kmymoney sous Intrepid
<fred__> j'ai le message comme quoi il ne trouve pas khelpcenter, pb entre kde3 et kde4...
<BluesKaj> fred__, vous trouvez de l'aides a #kubuntu-fr
<fred__> merci 1000 fois
<marcin> ehh
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<eagles0513875> how do i check what kernel version im running
<eagles0513875> !kernel version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel version
<bazhang> uname -r
<eagles0513875> ty
<BluesKaj> !version | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mczim> '''
<danyyy> ?
<eagles0513875> !ask | mczim
<ubottu> mczim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nektar> hello tout le monde
<nektar> personne dit bonjour
<nektar> c null
<BluesKaj> bonjour nektar vous trouvez de l'aides a #kubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> en francais
<bittin^> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nektar> is it an english chat?
<bittin^> yes
<danyyy> all the time...
<eagles0513875> im getting frustrated now O_o
<ivann> test
<Handcrafted> After I updated my eeePc 900, my wireless network don't work anymore. Knetworkmanager doesn't detect the card. How can I fix this?`I'm running kubuntu 8.10
<lars__> if i cant find a package, where do i find it?
<lars__> hello?
<Handcrafted> lars__: What package are you talking about
<_gunni_> lars__: What kind of package? Maybe there is none.
<Handcrafted> What is the name
<quambo> I need to stop x. initctl list shows runlevels but not associated scripts. how do you start/stop specific scripts and view which ones are running?
<quambo> oh i see i thought there was some front end. just literally run the script
<samirnassar> I am runnin Kubuntu Intrepid and I am trying to connect to the google talk server.
<samirnassar> s/runnin/running
<samirnassar> and I get "Login failed for unknown reason"
<lars__> has anyone got wacom drivers to work?
<oim> hı tı evey one. ı am usimg kubuntu 8.10, ı want to change the desktop to xfce. is there any document for this
<JontheEchidna> oim: install xubuntu-desktop, then you should be able to select xfce as the session type in the login menu
<lars__> xfce waht is that i am using kubuntus latest build too
<JontheEchidna> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lars__> gnome is gay
<lars__> kde is much better
<oim> JontheEchidna: is that all. i were waitnig a hard way. thanks for it
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Farmer> "better" is subjective..... anyone else running kde4.2 beta?
 * samirnassar gives Kopete a good kick
<Farmer> cause it seems that when the monitor goes into power saving mode, cpu load = 100%
<Farmer> or rather 50% on a dualcore....
<elwood> Farmer: i'm on 4.2, hot to check?
<Farmer> using a laptop?
<elwood> Farmer: when i go on standby the session is locked
<elwood> and unlock fails
<elwood> Farmer: yes
<Farmer> ah k, not sure its the same then....
<samirnassar> is there any special sauce needed to make Kopete work with Google's jabber?
<Farmer> but you could try to turn off all power saving futures in "power managment" in advanced system settings
<samirnassar> I can connect to the port via telnet so I don't think it is a connection problem
<Farmer> and enable power controll in the display tab instead
<Farmer> then activate that fancy cpu monitor widget or anything that's paints nice curves, wait for the computer to turn of the monitor, wait a minute or so, and then look at the graphs
<elwood> Farmer: iìm trying
<Farmer> <- does some more testing...
<elwood> Farmer: are you here?
<Farmer> now I am
<Farmer> hmm, I didnt do it now....
<elwood> so, i get 50% of my dualcore just before the monitor is suspended. but no continuos
<Farmer> however, now that I think about it, it may have been that 32 -> 64 bit flashplugin for firefox that did it. It becomes a cpu hog when running ff for more than 20minutes or so. It also makes X unrespnsive somehow. npviewer.bin its called
<elwood> my firefox was runnuning :)
<Farmer> you run 64bit?
<elwood> 32
<snarkster> good morning
<snarkster> just abit of news to share. I have all effects turned off on KDE4.2 beta 1 and attempted to start Diablo 2 and it broke kde.. Ive been working with it for a couple of days and its barely working. I renamed my .kde folder in an attempt to force it to recreate the configuration files and its been an uphill battle ever since
<snarkster> this is strictly for information not a complaint.
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<samirnassar> is anybody using Google Talk with Kopete?
<snarkster> samirnassar: I dont think it works to well
<billytwowilly> is there any place I can get alsa 1.0.18 updated packages for hardy?
<pirky> hello i am really struggling with the kde bottom panel
<pirky> i removed something and all my panel icons shifted to the far left
<pirky> and kickoff is now on the desktop lol
<pirky> if I go to panel settings and put mouse over trash icon in panel and try to move it to the far right it will not
<madonna> hi all, i just installed and i am getting grub error 22, can anyone help?
<lucax> hello! ive installed kde4 and when i want to start it i get an error sayin something about kdeinit4 is not installed or something like that... any ideas?
<hellsing> madonna you must reinstall grub
<Farmer> how did you install it?
<hellsing> your grub have been Erased
<lucax> from a repo its kde4.2
<lucax> kde-nightly
<lucax> sudo apt-get install ...
<madonna> hellsing how?
<hellsing> from a live cd
<hellsing> search on ubuntu web site grub reinstall from live cd
<madonna> hellsing is it possible to install only grub? i am running kubuntu right now
<Farmer> hmm, lucax maby you'd have better luck with 4.1? 4.2 is still beta...
<hellsing> yes but i haven't the doc in english :p
<mirec> AHOJTE
<lucax> Farmer, yeah but there are guys that are already using it, it has lots of bugs fix... u know what package is kdeinit4 in?
<mirec> PISE TU NIEKTO?
<hellsing> madonna : sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mirec> HALLO
<hellsing> where sda is your primary hard drive
<mirec> HOW DO YOU DO?
<hellsing> mirec stop your caps
<Farmer> no sorry... I run the beta too (4.1.80) I didnt get any errors...
<madonna> hellsing thnx will reboot and see!!!
<mirec> halooooo
<mirec> have a nice day
<snarkster> OT: man its cold in here
<pirky> somehow i removed the icons in the panel when you minimize firefox, etc. what is this widget called
<pirky> so I can bring it back
<pirky> when i minimize firefox or another app now it just vanises
<genii> System Tray / systray
<jon_> hellsing grub-install that made grub rescue to run
<jon_> what do i do from there?
<DasEi> jon_:having prob with grub ?
<jon_> nick doomdog
<doomdog> DasEi yes
<doomdog> DasEi error 22
<doomdog> so someone suggested running grub-install from another kubuntu
<DasEi> doomdog: one drive only ? only kubuntu installed ?
<doomdog> DasEi no 3 drive
<doomdog> DasEi kubuntu and xp, now trying to install another one
<DasEi> doomdog: I see, ara you on kubuntu now ?
<doomdog> DasEi yes
<DasEi> open a terminal ...
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit,  doomdog
<DasEi> sudo fdisk -l |  pastebinit                ,  doomdog
<DasEi> url ?
<doomdog> DasEi kk hold on
<doomdog> http://pastebin.com/f425fa1fb
<doomdog> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f425fa1fb
<DasEi> doomdog: so before xp and kubuntu ran, then you installed the thirdand get the rerror ?
<doomdog> yes i get the error while making the third(sdb i think) primary iin advanced bios settings
<DasEi> doomdog: for usual system boots from sda, you can specifiy in menu lst, from where kernel image will be loaded
<doomdog> DasEi k i tried that buti get some darn error
<DasEi> doomdog: if you wanted to have a third os(linux), you'd install it and won't use a second bootloader, but add the neede entry to the existing one
<DawnLight> hello. my firefox doesn't look like qt4 apps... even though i've configured it to
<DawnLight> this is intrepid
<DasEi> doomdog: need more advice in this ?
<doomdog> DasEi not right now thanks for the help! need more people like you in other irc's!
<DasEi> doomdog: #grub isn' too crowded, too, and let me gice you a link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<gonzo> hola
<gonzo> algun espanol
<mari> ciao
<gonzo> alguien me puede ayudar___
<gonzo> ???
<bobesponja> gonzo: #kubuntu-es
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> want to help me out here with a problem with the DirectRendering?
<antoranz> when KDM starts KDE, it's got no direct rendering
<antoranz> I've got the nvidia module running
<antoranz> and if I start kde from the VT (startkde), It does start with DirectRendering
<tobor> Hi, I have a system which I believe is taking longer to boot.  At Boot time it is now taking 1 minute-forty seconds to complete the task "Mounting root file system".  IIRC this used to take less than a second? Anyone have  a guess as to what this symptom might indicate? Hard drive is SATA that does not support smartctl
<tobor> Note system is LTS 6.06
<MilitantPotato> In the add widgets window, what does enabling the gold star icon do?
<JontheEchidna> MilitantPotato: it puts it in your favorites list
<MilitantPotato> What effect does that have?
<_gunni_> tobor: Filesystem is checked every 30th boot or so, so maybe it was just a filesystem check
<claydoh> MilitantPotato: it makes them 'favorites' which you can  filter fromm the top dropdown box on the Add Widgets app
<MilitantPotato> Ah, alright thank you.
<claydoh> J always faster on the kb :)
<claydoh> er JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixi> servus
<truthslave> i can see whats running on my panel... and a lot  of my apps are hidden when i start em
<truthslave> cant
<truthslave> how di show whats running......back on my panel
<matrix640> so whats going on
<nixi> hi. I have a problem. I configurated my Windoweffects from KDE. I switched a OpenGL option into Fallback by mistake. Now my KDE restarts everytime..
<nixi> where can i change this option back?
<embrik> I have, without
<embrik> I have remove networkmanager and knetworkmanager, accidentially, and am now not able to connect to the internet neither on wireless or cabled - where do I find the deb-packages for these two programmes? Tried to find the on the cd - but no luck :-(
<Dr_willis> embrik,  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/   in there somewhere....
<Dr_willis> I got that url from the /etc/apt/sources.list file :)
<Dr_willis> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/
<Dr_willis> good luck. :)
<nixi> Dr_willis: do u know where i can find the OpenGL options for the KDE windoweffects?
<Dr_willis> nixi,  nope. I rarely mess with that effect in kde4. I imagine its in the .kde/* files somewhere
<nixi> thx
<embrik> Dr_willis, thanks
<Ramblurr> several packages fail when updating to 4.2 beta
<Ramblurr> due to file collisions i think
<Ramblurr> systemsettings conflicts with kdebase-workspace-bin
<MilitantPotato> How do you edit the Kmenu?
<Ramblurr> pkg-kde-tools conflicts kdesdk-scripts
<embrik>  can anybody help me, I have removed both knetworkmanager and network-manager-kde and now I have no internett connecion - I've searched http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/, and tried to install packages, but I only get dependency errors - what do I do
<draik> How can I get my DVDs to play? I have installed libdvdcss2 and it still does not play DVDs because of encryption. What am I missing?
<pisecx> hi. where is network manager applet in kde4?
<OculusAquilae> pisecx: I can start it from the menu via knetworkmanager
<MilitantPotato> draik: !medibuntu
<MilitantPotato> err
<MilitantPotato> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MilitantPotato> draik: that got DVD playback working correctly for me.
<draik> I have medibuntu in my repos.
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: shouldn't it start automatically?
<draik> I have followed the instructions and still nothing.
<embrik> draik, apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<OculusAquilae> pisecx: it does here
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: I have ubuntu, have installed kde package, logged into kde and can not setup network at all
<draik> embrik: kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<OculusAquilae> pisecx: You have installed kde or kubuntu-desktop package?
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: kde =)
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: now I see
<OculusAquilae> :)
<MilitantPotato> draik: did you restart your media player?
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: shoud I purge kde?
<pisecx> * should
<draik> MilitantPotato: Yes. I've been going through this since I upgraded to 8.10
<OculusAquilae> Having installed kde should not be a problem but for knetworkmanager you have to install kubuntu-desktop
<OculusAquilae> or you can install it seperately
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: what is the difference between this two packages?
<pisecx> * these
<draik> MilitantPotato: If I convert the DVD to an ISO with k9copy, I can mount it and have kaffeine play it. Otherwise, direct play from my DVD drive will give me the encryption error message.
<embrik> draik, And you can't watch dvd? Then I don't know
<OculusAquilae> pisecx: kde should install the whole kde which comes from the kde project and kubuntu-desktop installs the package selection of kubuntu with some extra packages and without some other packages that are in kde
<draik> embrik: Only if I convert the DVD to an ISO and then mount it.
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: so the best idea is to install both
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: am I righ?
<pisecx> * right
<MilitantPotato> draik: if you open the DVD from dolphin will kaffeine play it?
<OculusAquilae> I prefer installing kubuntu-desktop only because I like a system cleaned up :)
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: ok, now I see, thanks
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: I also prefer clean system )
<draik> MilitantPotato: What do you mean?
<MilitantPotato> draik: browse to the DVD drive and open it with kaff.
<OculusAquilae> pisecx: and if i need a package that isn't in kubuntu-desktop I can install it seperately
<draik> MilitantPotato: No, but I will try that now.
<pisecx> OculusAquilae: yep
<macjason0607> how do i convert a avi to a mp4
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<embrik> macjason0607, devede
<macjason0607> embrik, do i apt-get that ?
<embrik> yes
<Dr_willis> macjason0607,  acidemux - can also do that.. depending on what you are wanting to do exactly
<Dr_willis> or ffmpeg, or mencoder
<Dr_willis> ffmpeg foo.avi foo.mp4
<macjason0607> Dr_willis, that easy ?
<embrik> Dr_willis, I like the gui in devede :-) Not too much konsole oriented
<Dr_willis> I just use devede to make dvd  iso files.
<Dr_willis> of course devede is calling ffmpeg or mencoder in the background
<macjason0607> wow
<macjason0607> devede is easy
<draik> MilitantPotato: No, that did not work.
<Dr_willis> devede has some quirks....
<macjason0607> you just make a title put file in and boom ?
<MilitantPotato> draik:try installing w32codecs and libxine1-all-plugins
<Dr_willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<MilitantPotato> draik: see if VLC will play the DVD, to rule out the program you're using being the problem
<macjason0607> can devde make dvd's ?
<Dr_willis> macjason0607,  thats its purpose.. to take video fikles and mnake dvd  image files to burn
<macjason0607> ok
<Dr_willis> just converting videos is one step in the process
<Dr_willis> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs.
<Dr_willis> :) hence the description....
<Dr_willis> DeVeDe   :) note DVD in the name.
<Dragonath> "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <-- how do I fix this?
<pisecx> have logged into kde4, after installing it via kde and kubuntu-desktop, but tray is disabled. disabled like html disabled icons: I can see that some applications are started, but can not do anything: and of course can not setup network
<BluesKaj> tovid also does dvd conversion and it's more stable than devede..comes as a cli or gui
<draik> MilitantPotato: Seems that Kaffeine might be the issue since VLC plays fine. I just installed libxine1-all-plugins. Let me check if it works now.
<draik> MilitantPotato: No, didn't change a thing with kaffeine. Still the same error message:  This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh.  In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<MilitantPotato> draik: I have to open kaff, then click play dvd for kaff to work, otherwise I get that exact same error
<MilitantPotato> draik: also, if I stop the DVD, and play it again, it throws that error up for some reason, even though it was just playing it
<MilitantPotato> draik: VLC is a better media player IMO, if you can get past it's uglyness.
<Dr_willis> never noticed it being ugly..
<Dr_willis> i just need a few buttons and a slider and full screen. :)
<draik> MilitantPotato: I get the error message either way.
<draik> Don't suppose anyone here knows the code for Wanted? It's binary and I know it has to correspond to a letter since the binary answer will be an ASCII character.
<benbloom> ok-- I have to say this. and I know it's pointless to even say and may even be offtopic, but KDE4 is AWEFULL!! it seems to combine all the things that are suck about both Windows and OSX (esp. lack of flexibility and intuitive use) without being familiar enough to be easily adopted by someone who has worked with any WM or OS. Why is Ubuntu not supporting KDE3 in intrepid. and what has happened to the development of KDE that it has
<benbloom> gone so terribly wrong!'
<embrik> I need the packages to get my wife's laptop back on the internet - I've removed network-manager-kde and networkmanager. I have booted the laptop on a kubuntu cd and thought I could find the packages there - can anyounbe point me in the right direction, plaeas
<benbloom> embrik: I have also been having problems getting my laptop online with kde4. in Ubuntu Intrepid I was able to get online by simply accessing the /etc/network/interfaces file and using ifconfig up and down to get on and off. are you having problems with wireless? or wired or both connections
<embrik> benbloom, both :-(
<embrik> anybody - I have removed network-manager-kde and am unable to get online both on wireless and cabled - what do I do?
<benbloom> are you familiar with ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces?
<pisecx> http://smages.com/i/f3/5a/f35a6efb387e277c94158adb7abc55f9.png can anybody help me with this problem?
<benbloom> !networking | embrik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<benbloom> hmm. sorry
<pisecx> gg
<mrksbrd> embrik: does it still see your h/w?
<mrksbrd> pisecx: what is your prblem your having the image doesn't show anything?
<pisecx> mrksbrd: have you seen the image?
<pisecx> mrksbrd: panel is locked
<pisecx> mrksbrd: tray is locked
<mrksbrd> ahh just saw that.....can't help u with that one .....sorry
<pisecx> ok, I see
<pisecx> somebody said it's a known problem
<mrksbrd> is it a fresh install?
<Dr_willis> the cashew button/menus have a unlock item i thought
<pisecx> mrksbrd: have ubuntu, installed kubuntu-desktop and kde packages
<embrik> what programme could I install to connect to internet, I have removed networkmanager...
<embrik> mrksbrd, yes
<benbloom> embrik: have you tried using the command line to connect?
<mrksbrd> what version u using 8.10
<pisecx> mrksbrd: me?
<mrksbrd> no sorry embrik
<pisecx> ok, just use nick names )
<embrik> benbloom, yes, but network/interfaces doesn't contain eth0 or eth1, just lo
<embrik> benbloom, what should I write?
<embrik> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<embrik> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eagles0513875> !sysimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysimage
<eagles0513875> !info sysimage
<ubottu> Package sysimage does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<benbloom> ubottu: you never listen to me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benbloom> i know you're smarter than you let on.
<Ch1ppy> hey, I want to check out the kde 4.2 beta, but I need MSN packages... can I expect an update to the release announcement once the msn packages have been completed?
<embrik> It seems I can install network-manager-kde on another laptop with ubuntu - is it possible to use apt-get to just install the deb-packages and find it in a catalogue afterwards?
<benbloom> not sure I understand your question
<benbloom> not sure I understand your question embrik
<embrik> benbloom, I apt-get -d install network-manager-kde on a ubuntu laptop - the -d option means just downloading the packages. Do you know where to find them?
<benbloom> but why do you want to download only? did you say you removed it? why not reinstall?
<embrik> benbloom, I have not internet connection on the laptop in question - I am using another laptop to get reach of the programme I need
<chris062689> Is KDevelop in the 8.10 repos made for creating KDE 4 apps, or KDE 3?
<benbloom> oh right. sorry. not very clear of me. are you running the same version of Kubuntu on both computers?
<benbloom> try adding this line to /etc/network/interfaces:
<benbloom> auto eth0 (if that's your wired device)
<benbloom> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<benbloom> then type: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<embrik> benbloom, I'll try
<macjason0607> can't i burn an avi to a dvd ?
<benbloom> btw: I'm not an expert. and only know the tools that I've used in my own struggle with the same issue
<benbloom> macjason0607: tovid is a nice utility for this
<embrik> benbloom, yiiiiipppppi :-)
<macjason0607> benbloom, how do you guys know about all these packages ?
<benbloom> nice embrik! works?
<benbloom> here-- and google. but mostly here macjason0607
<benbloom> that's what's so great about the irc
<embrik> benbloom, works back in the game :-)
<macjason0607> benbloom, what kubuntu avi to dvd ?
<bmageors> hello everyone..
<benbloom> horay embrik. so glad I could help. now i only wish I could understand why my wireless laptop isn't getting dhcpoffers from my router
<rogan> is there a way to link a folder in another folder?
<macjason0607> i just installed tvoid .. i don't see it in my multimedia section
<macjason0607> is it a term app
<benbloom> macjason0607: i'm jsut saying that the irc is a great tool for asking real people in realtime about packages. I will say this. ToVid falls very short of VSO's ConvertXtoDVD (which doesn't work properly via WINE)
<macjason0607> is it a term utily or gui ?
<benbloom> well macjason0607, it does have a CLI and and Interactive CLI as well as a GUI but it should show up in multimedia
<benbloom> you may need to install the gui package
<rogan> How do you create a folder shortcut ?
<benbloom> sudo apt-get install tovidgui -- macjason0607
<benbloom> rogan: ln -s folder foldershortcut
<macjason0607> thanks benbloom
<macjason0607> i got to right a lot of packages down because if i ever have to reinstall i need to know them
<benbloom> np macjason0607. it needs work. I'm actually working on my own programming/scripting skills specifically to contribute to this package
<benbloom> well tovidgui will install tovid as well so that one alone should suffice in your list macjason0607
<Ramblurr> how can i install this source package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/simdmath
<benbloom> anyone else have random problems with kicker dying lately? seems to just stop showing up (Kubuntu 8.04)
<Cannon> hey guys, what can I use to unzip files?
<macjason0607> benbloom, im still new to kubuntu been using it for a week .. what is kicker ? i know when i empty trash my panel crashes
<benbloom> kicker is the panel at the botom of the screen. but if you're using Kubuntu 8.10 (ibex) you're running a totally dif version of KDE than me
<Cannon> do you know of a zip program from kubuntu benbloom?
<antoranz> Can anybody help me with a problem that I have with kdm?
<benbloom> canon use ark
<XVampireX> Hi everyone
<benbloom> hello XVampireX. do you have a question? or just being friendly
<XVampireX> Actually I do need some help, installed kde 4.2, no gtk theme manager available it seems
<XVampireX> like qt-gtk-engine stuff
<XVampireX> or gtk-qt, whatever it was
<XVampireX> and nor does gtk-kde4 work
<simonsbd> hello room
<benbloom> I'm no help with kde4 still using Hardy and after my first exp with Kubuntu 8.10 not planning on switching. in fact I'll probably be switching to fedora
<XVampireX> benbloom: Oh well, fine :D
<macjason0607> guys
<macjason0607> can i get a quick command
 * benbloom greets simonsbd but can't speak for the room
<macjason0607> i want to mount an iso i just made and read it as a cd
<tkstka> There is annoying error popping up everytime I try to open a torrent
<embrik> quit
<embrik> end
<embrik> leave
<simonsbd> thanks
<tkstka> KDEldit could not launch /user/bin/ktorrent/
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> what do I do
<tkstka> I hate that popup
<benbloom> what's on the iso macjason0607?
<tkstka> second problem is how do I make torrents that I download from firefox to open up with ktorrent everytime
<tkstka> I hate to go to dl directory and set up
<tkstka> :c
<XVampireX> whois apachelogger
<XVampireX> oi
<macjason0607> benbloom, a movie
<benbloom> macjason0607: if you right-click on the iso it should give you "open with" options
<macjason0607> nope
<macjason0607> yea open with
<macjason0607> i see it
<simonsbd> I like Pclos no problems with it, I have screen problem with 8.10
<simonsbd> Kubuntu
<macjason0607> what should i open it with ?
<Farmer> Anyone running kde4.2 beta?
<simonsbd> that mit be what I have
<Belse> anyone had any problems with desktop not being aligned in kde 4.2beta?
<benbloom> macjason0607: are you running Intrepid?
<simonsbd> yes I have and also going back out to sign if the mouse is moved to fast
<simonsbd> sorry sign in or login
<macjason0607> yes benbloom
<macjason0607> benbloom, i want to burn the iso as a vcd
<robin0800> simonsbd: yes to both
<simonsbd> yes
<benbloom> ah in that case. I would recommend using k3b if it's available
<simonsbd> but I am still learning Linux here
<benbloom> macjason0607: is the iso an image of a vcd?
<macjason0607> how do i tell
<simonsbd> the new verson will burn to CD or DVD
<benbloom> well when you click on the iso what hapens?
<simonsbd> mine just started to burn to the cdr to make cd
<isaacj87> Hey everyone, can someone tell me why my twitter plasmoid doesn't show updates anymore?
<benbloom> so macjason0607 what happens when you open the iso with the kde default app (just by left-clicking on it)
<tkstka> second problem is how do I make torrents that I download from firefox to open up with ktorrent everytime? So is there way to make a file open from a certaint program when you download it
<tkstka> ?
<benbloom> tkstka: I have done this.
<tkstka> so you know
<tkstka> can you help me
<tkstka> :)
<benbloom> 1 sec
<benbloom> so in edit:preferences there's a tab for applications. it should be listed under TORRENT
<antoranz> guys, there are like 200 items in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/session
<antoranz> which ones are enabled to be shown on kdm?
<benbloom> tkstka: did that work?
<tkstka> benbloom: didnt quite get
<tkstka> that
<tkstka> where exactly
<benbloom> antoranz: you may want to ask at #kde instead. I think you're trying to mess with your splash but I don't really know much about kdm
<tkstka> do I do changes
<athlon1> Where are konquereor options? With kde 3.51 konqueror had more options that now: devices, printers, ... Where are the now?
<benbloom> tkstka: in firefox, click on the edit menu then preferences
<benbloom> it opens a window that should have several tabs at the top. click on applications
<antoranz> I wish it were a splash problem, man. :'( I've been asking about my problem for a week.. not a word of help
<tkstka> ya
<tkstka> I found it where is exactly firefox located
<tkstka> so I can select
<tkstka> it from
<joseph> ciao
<antoranz> benbloom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/303576
<benbloom> wait-- no you want to do this from firefox's menu. while running firefox
<benbloom> but ai just looked at your earlier post and realized. do you have ktorrent installed properly?
<tkstka> benbloom:  thanks
<tkstka> I got it to work
<benbloom> like i said before antoranz I'm not using kde4 and think I'll be switching from Kubuntu altogether because their implimentation of KDE4 is terrible
<benbloom> it sounds like a hardware compatibility problem with your proprietary hardware. again. I recommend you ask the fellas over at #kde.
<antoranz> but that makes no sense.... how come if I just call startkde on a running X session, it works?
<antoranz> I have gnome also set and it's started without directrendering
<Ashex> how do I get rid of the password prompt when mounting disks in dolphin?
<antoranz> man... how crazy is this?
<tkstka> very noob question but what is the difference between gnome and KDE
<cuznt> i do not know what gnome is
<cuznt> but kde rocks dude
<gl_> tkstka: if you are new try both. I like kde better
<tkstka> well ya
<tkstka> but what is the difference
<tkstka> is there any
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> :
<tkstka> O
<gl_> they are different window managers
<benbloom> tkstka: gnome and KDE are different Desktop managers they can be thought of as a GUI for your OS. do a google search for "desktop environment" "window manager" for more info
<Wicked> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<benbloom> I use JWM on my old clunker laptop instead of gnome, though I still use several gnome libs and applets
<tkstka> this is so nice channel
<tkstka> :)
<benbloom> yes-- I'm gonna miss it when I switch to Fedora (can't stand Kubuntu Intrepid)
<Zehava> I'm using Kubuntu Hardy KDE 4 and I accidentally removed the task manager from the bar at the bottom of the desktop, so now it doesn't show me the tabs of what's running. How can I put it back?
<benbloom> why are you still on Hardy if you're using kde4? migration to Intrepid should be very easy for you.
<Wicked> hmm. i installed awn and started it...but i dont see it anywhere. is it not possilbe to use it in kubuntu8.10?
<cuznt> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<benbloom> I would guess not Wicked. KDE 4 is a whole new world
<cuznt> it would appear so
<Wicked> yea. i had to install compiz and run compiz 1st
<Wicked> *then* start awn
<Wicked> seems to be working now...
<yanko> ohh man ubuntu ppl can really help me
<yanko> i use ubuntu
<yanko> i need some help
<yanko> please
<benbloom> !patience what's up yanko
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yanko> lol
<yanko> i use vista and ubuntu , i installed ubuntu inside from vista
<yanko> and  i had 2 partions on same hdd, i was able to see the partion in vista for ubuntu, well since i got new hdd for ubuntu i wanna uninstall ubuntu but i cant see the partion in vista
<yanko> anyone knows why?
#kubuntu 2009-11-30
<yevgeniy> hi how do i default to plasma-desktop ? right now i have plasma-netbook
<D-coy> m4v 0-te
<D-coy> xD
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know how i can use multiple screens from my laptop on kubuntu?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i have the vga hooked but i cant seem to find how to enable it
<darkdelusions> Zuz|Kubuntu: do you have an nvidia card or ati
<psyk> and any1 tell me the adress to the ubuntu channel?
<darkdelusions> #ubuntu
<psyk> tnx
<Roasted> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Crell> Hi all.  What's the channel for the kubuntu netbook remix?  I recall there is a separate one, but I don't remember the name.
<simpson> hello
<eldritch74> hey does anyone know where plasma keeps its configuration files? specifically things like the height of the taskbar, etc?
<laetzer> hi all. I'm moving old home dirs from to a new Kubuntu install. the old homes have question marks inside file names - wrong char encoding. I don't know wich ones. Dolphine refuses to copy those, says the files don't exist. Is there a way?
<Crell> Has anyone tried to install a netbook remix of kubuntu yet?
<idyllic> Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module/
<idyllic> Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module/
<ajd2k9> hey i have a question .. how do i change where the internet thinks im based i just wanna watch sum stuff on nbc.com but it wont let me becouse of my location
<idyllic> ajd2k9: its precisely because you CANNOT CHANGE that that sites use that information to identify your locaiton and block you as necessary :P if can change then no pt. except proxy, but proxies are usually slow
<idyllic> Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module/
<eldritch74> can anyone point me to  a website that details what the options in plasma-desktop-appletsrc  file does?
<eldritch74> when you make a change in the system settings in what file is that stored?
<eldritch74> more specifically, the mouse theme settings, the color settings, the theme settings
<idyllic> Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module/
<eldritch74> seems to be a night for questions and not answers idyllic LOL
<idyllic> eldritch74: lol. Patience is a virtue i guess
<idyllic> eldritch74: lol. Patience is a virtue i guess
<idyllic> Hi, how do I change authentication for a network printer? There is no option to change in Printing module/
<darkdelusions> silly question is there a way to make the knetwork manager stop asking for the wallet password when I login and it trys to auto login to my wireless I had found it once before but can't remember where it was located
<idyllic> darkdelusions: look for kwallet, delete your password in kwallet. Set an empty one instead.
<sharpen047> hey all does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<darkdelusions> *grumbles* i hate the ubuntuone kde client working then it decide that it doesnt want to work anymore
<darkdelusions> had even
<darkdelusions> there we go
<darkdelusions> :)
<sharpen047> hey all does anyone know how to assign global hotkeys for rhythmbox in kde?
<rstob911> sharpen047: im a thinking no they dont
<sharpen047> rstob911, really? ugh amarok keeps crashing on me and it doesnt have an eq
<rstob911> i had that problem too
<sharpen047> nothing else has global hotkeys
<sharpen047> id rather not have to install gnome to get that
<rstob911> try atunes
<rstob911> you should be able to enable keyboard layout maybe
<rstob911> if you are using a laptop then laptop detect might not be installed
<sharpen047> it is a lapto
<sharpen047> p
<sharpen047> i have multimedia keys but i cant get them installed
<rstob911> look in the install software and see if laptop-detect is installed
<rstob911> you can also look at the program hotkeys see if that will work for you sharpen047
<rstob911> sharpen047: if you hit your volume control does the volume go up or down
<sharpen047> rstob911, nope, they dont work ill check if laptopinstall is installed
<sharpen047> it doe
<sharpen047> s
<rstob911> mute work
<sharpen047> yes
<sharpen047> its installed
<kubian> KDE 4.4 B1 will be out tomorrow.  Can we expect to see it in lucid soon?
<rstob911> ok open something like kaffiene and play a file and then try to pause it with the hot key
<sharpen047> which hot key? the program default?
<sharpen047> i dont have kaffine
<sharpen047> amarok hotkeys work fine
<Slash[GnR]> hi... anybody knows why im not getting sound through the headphones?
<kubian> llok in your mixer. may have been muted
<Slash[GnR]> no.. it's not muted and the volume is set high
<rstob911> sharpen047: http://www.glump.net/howto/rhythmbox_global_shortcuts
<kubian> maybe headphone is bad? hook in  a known working speaker
<Slash[GnR]> i tried that and it doesnt work... in windows it works fine
<sharpen047> rstob911, i found that but i dont know how to make the keys send commands in the new kde
<rstob911> sharpen047: me either
<sharpen047> haha
<sharpen047> rstob911, im kind of stuck :(
<kubian> Slash: sorry but  I can't help you anymore
<rstob911> sharpen047: have you tried atunes
<rstob911> since rythembox is a gnome application
<sharpen047> atunes
<sharpen047> ill try it now
<sharpen047> atunes is not in kp
<rstob911> it should be
<rstob911> do you have the extra repo enabled
<sharpen047> id ont think so
<sharpen047> i dont know how to do that :(
<rstob911> sharpen047: when you open kpackage then you have on the left side software resources i think make sure you have the main nonfree and extra repo check marked
<sharpen047> i dont see that rstob911
<rstob911> sharpen047: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sharpen047> rstob911, i know how to install the repos haha i just dont know which one has atunes
<rstob911> i would enable all of them except sources
<rstob911> if mediabuntu is there enable it also
<sharpen047> they are all enabled except sources
<rstob911> ok then click out of that refresh and try to search again
<sharpen047> ok
<sharpen047> rstob911, nothing
<rstob911> sharpen047: http://www.atunes.org/?page_id=6
<sharpen047> what are unspported updates? should i enable those?
<sharpen047> thanks for the help btw
<rstob911> use the .deb package
<maco> uh could mean backports or proposed
<Raydiation> could it be that kpackagekit is completely broken?
<maco> backports are newer versions from devel release packaged for a stable release, but no bugfix/security updates for them
<maco> Raydiation: yes
<maco> Raydiation: very possible
<maco> proposed = things that will end up in updates eventually, and you're the guinea pig who has to tell the devs if it breaks anything so that it doesnt get released into -updates if it does
<rstob911> im a thinkin they may have pulled the trigger a little early with karmic i just had 227 bug fixes
<Raydiation> maco: why set it as standard packagemanager then?
<maco> Raydiation: because its the only kde4 one
<sharpen047> rstob911,  i have had about 400 lol
<rstob911> lol
<maco> rstob911: everything critical was fixed by release
<maco> well everything critical *that was known by release time*
<maco> of course we dont get really decent hardware test coverage until several thousand (million?) people try to install on release day
<rstob911> by the look of the channels there was some lingering problems
<Raydiation> maco: no wonder kubuntu got  a bad reputation :P
<maco> Raydiation: we didnt write it
<maco> Raydiation: packagekit is, iirc, a redhat-backed thing
<maco> adept is kde3 though, so its gone
<rstob911> synaptic can still be installed cant it
<Raydiation> better to not include it and make the user use apt-get :P
<maco> yes
<maco> packagekit-gnome and kpackagekit are supposed to be like the standard gnome and kde interfaces for package management regardless of backend (rpm/yum, dpkg/apt, ports, emerge, whatever)
<rstob911> all it is is kpackage and smart running together
<Raydiation> i find packagekit rather complicated
<Raydiation> what about a software center port?
<sigra_> hello
<raja> Anyone with crackling/scratching/poping  noises on a laptop or desktop try this it fixed my audio for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<sigra_> Anyone know how to set ktorrent to share with only ones that share back?
<Raydiation> ah yeah, why do you install konqueror as default? imho this browser is broken (or maybe the sites i surf)
<stevo> how do i create another user?
<sigra_> good question i am looking there is not a user in system
<sigra_> ah yes its there
<sigra_> system settings
<sigra_> and bottom right corner says user management
<sharpen047> rstob911, atunes is pretty :D i had to install java tho
<rstob911> yes it is a java based
<rstob911> but works very nice
<sigra_> Need find a good torrent client that gives more control here.
<sharpen047> do you know how to set the global hotkeys for atunes?
<rstob911> no
<sigra_> best site for listening to music in my book is http://listen.grooveshark.com
<rstob911> sharpen047: http://www.atunes.org/wiki/index.php?title=FAQ
<stevo> hey, how do i create another user?
<sigra_> stevo go to system settings
<sigra_> then to bottom right corner where says user management
<darkdelusions> sharpen047: I like Transmission
<sigra_> click new button then add user
<sigra_> dark i checked it out.  but i want a bittorrent that looks at leechers and if there not shareing does not share with them
<sigra_> I had one before but cannot remember name
<hagabaka> why are there packages which have nothing but documentation? and they used to contain actual programs, like kdeplasma-addons on kubuntu ppa
<stevo> i dont see it
<sigra_> stevo what are you running
<stevo> 9.04
<sigra_> kubuntu?
<sigra_> or ubuntu
<darkdelusions> sigra_: I never really cared that much as long as i get the file I am looking for
<sigra_> i not sure what ell you stevo.  i am on kubuntu 9.10...
<sigra_> and upgraded to 4.3.3 kde.  i know earliar kde 4.2 didnt work or have it for me.
<sigra_> Darkdelusions.  I care.  I want seed only to leechers that seed option.  accually if all torrents had that on as default there be alot less choking I think.
<sigra_> I have 4 meg upload per second to offer.  so I am selective lol
<sigra_> that and WOW download is a easy torrent to find plenty of seeders.
<LulzKernel> I can't get visual effects to work on kubuntu can someone help me.
<stevo> LulzKernel,  do you have nvidia?
<LulzKernel> Yeah
<stevo> LulzKernel, you need to install the hardware drivers
<LulzKernel> Ok
<LulzKernel> Thanks
<sharpen047> rstob911, it works great ty!
<LulzKernel> Ok I downloaded the drivers now what do I do?
<bobby_> who knows the way to install Orcle 11g on ubuntu?
<bobby_> Could you tell me how?
<Roasted> hey guys - question - is there a reason why in kubuntu I have to put my password in each time I want to hit my samba server when I close dolphin? I was kind of used to nautilus keeping the samba drive mounted so I can refer back to it whenever I wanted, but in kde I have to log in again each time I want to reopen it.
<holli> say, why the heck does ubuntu change all uppercase filenames to all lowercase?
<holli> the files in q are on a ntfs filesystem
<umakant> e
<NeuFin__> hi
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have that try icon that updates sources and notifies of updates. I wonder how I can disable that.
<NeuFin__> bye
<MacDrunk> hello
<MacDrunk> anyone here
<MacDrunk> need help on dual boot install
<MacDrunk> im on windows 7 and want to install kubuntu
<Raszyn> hi MacDrunk it's wery erly whats the problem ?
<woodbj> ive got that setup atm
<woodbj> windows 7 and kubuntu
<Raszyn> do you have a CD or pendrive with K.
<MacDrunk> no problem
<MacDrunk> i have the live cd of kubuntu
<MacDrunk> i dl it and burnit
<MacDrunk> i have install windows 7
<MacDrunk> the think is that i want to install kubuntu whit windows 7 but duno how to make the proper install
<MacDrunk> also i have installed ubuntu in the past whit windows xp
<MacDrunk> of course all windows were installed first
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have that try icon that updates sources and notifies of updates. I wonder how I can disable that.
<Raszyn_> ok, the next step is install K. you must only boot cd with kubuntu.
<MacDrunk> ok and choose the install not the try whitout install right??
<Raszyn_> yes,
<MacDrunk> ok or do i have to rezise the partition first on win 7?
<Raszyn_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<Raszyn_> this is great manual
<Raszyn_> during instalation kubuntu ask you do you wont to create partition
<MacDrunk> hmm ok
<MacDrunk> also im a bit confuse whit the 3 types of folders i have to crate
<MacDrunk> swap, / and /home i thik
<Raszyn_> I prefer do it manual (the last option) and create one root partition {/} neer/less 10 GB and home partition{/home} 5gb
<MacDrunk> well first i need to upgrade my hd
<MacDrunk> is only 80gbs
<MacDrunk> heheh im on a dell inspiron 9400
<MacDrunk> not much power thow but is something
<Raszyn_> o yest swap - must be equwalent of your computer's ram
<MacDrunk> so there should be tree partitios
<Raszyn_> ok minimal for kununtu u think is 6bg (it depedns what you would to do)
<Raszyn_> and 3gb home (rest of files can be on windows partition)
<Raszyn_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHYKLlc4kXw
<Raszyn_> it's film about install ubuntu buth the instalator is very similar
<MacDrunk> so i should have something like this right /root /home and /swamp right???
<MacDrunk> and what about file type
<MacDrunk> ext 4
<MacDrunk> or nfts
<MacDrunk> aaa so dame confusing
<Raszyn_> yet-> ext4
<Raszyn_> e
<ghostcube> ntfs wouldnt be if you run linux
<ghostcube> ext 4 is for hdd over 500 gig ?
<ghostcube> so if youre hdd is lowwer than 500 use ext 3
<Raszyn_> the / partition is system partition
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> swamp != swap
<Raszyn_> the /home it's something like doc&seting s in windows
<ghostcube> lol
<Raszyn_> no ext4 is much faster than ext3
<ghostcube> swap is not permanent memory on youre hdd if the ram doesnt take it all
<Raszyn_> and working on normall partition too
<ghostcube> much faster aha
<ghostcube> i know
<ghostcube> it isnt faster
<ghostcube> you wont notice this
<MacDrunk> hmm
<MacDrunk> well my hd is 80gbs
<luux> hi
<Raszyn_> my 120bg on ext4 and I'm live
<Raszyn_> hi
<luux> is it me or Amarok take its swee time scanning 109GB of music?
<luux> 25339 songs to be exact
<luux> It's not showing the local connection
<luux> only files
<luux> what's up with dat?
<MacDrunk> hn
<MacDrunk> ok let me review the steps i need to do ok
<MacDrunk> 1.- boot whit kubuntu cd
<MacDrunk> 2.- chosee all suff/ languge, keyboard layout, clock setting
<luux> anyone using amarok?
<luux> I need some simpathizers
<MacDrunk> 3.- make parttions / root /home /swap
<luux> step 1.- GET SOBER
<Raszyn_> MacDrunk It's in polish but i thing that pic. shud be helping http://jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/instalacja-kubuntu-904-cz1/
<MacDrunk> 4.- /root like how much ram /home how much ram /swap is the same as phisical ram right 2gbs
<MacDrunk> and thats it
<luux> anyone using amarok?
<Raszyn_> luux yes
<luux> it doesn't show a single song despite the fact that I have 25339
<Raszyn_> MacDrunk /root 6bg /home ok 3bg swap 2gb
<luux> my root -->   /root   168M  129M   40M  77% /
<Raszyn_> luux i'd now why,
<Raszyn_> maybe delete the config file in .kde
<luux> which config?
<luux> delete and then what?
<Raszyn_> make colection in ama
<MacDrunk> ok once i do all the partitions how do i dual boot
<MacDrunk> i another think were do dll the drivers for my wifi card
<ghostcube> MacDrunk: what card is it
<ghostcube> it should work by default
<luux> make collection?
<MacDrunk> is a dell wirles 1390 wlan mini-card
<MacDrunk> well it supposed to work as default if i use the live cd before install kubunt right but didnt work
<ghostcube> luux: you maybe enabled
<ghostcube> copy to amarok collection
<ghostcube> inside amarok
<Raszyn_> sorry I must go cya
<MacDrunk> bye
<ghostcube> MacDrunk: use wicd
<MacDrunk> huh
<MacDrunk> is inside the cd
<ghostcube> its an network manager for linux
<MacDrunk> or do have to dl
<MacDrunk> first then install kubuntu
<MacDrunk> can i run the manager if i dl it on a windows folder
<ghostcube> sure if you dl it as deb you can dpkg -i it later into kubuntu
<ghostcube> windoof wont do anything to an deb package
<MacDrunk> as deb
<ghostcube> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ghostcube> read this
<ghostcube> carefully
<MacDrunk> ok
<SeViLLa> does anyone know what protocal needs the be check for  amarok in the guarddog firewall
<MacDrunk> one think thow a couple of years i have win xp and ubuntu installed and this didnt happen that time
<MacDrunk> the wifi card was detected
<MacDrunk> rare
<MacDrunk> hmm
<ghostcube> MacDrunk: the knetworkmanager isnt the best ever done :D
<ghostcube> wicd is better to use IMHO
<MacDrunk> only the cable conection is detected
<MacDrunk> ok so were do i dl it
<MacDrunk> if i cant use internet
<MacDrunk> cause the wifi card is not detected
<ghostcube> you dont have a cable
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> wifi isnt good to fist install an os
<ghostcube> anyone should mention this to all guys
<MacDrunk> nop
<MacDrunk> i well yes i have cable and wifi
<ghostcube> and you can connect somehow to inet ?
<MacDrunk> ok ill doit later
<ghostcube> :)
<MacDrunk> well now im on win wifi
<ghostcube> you just need an cable to get kubuntu working as you want
<ghostcube> :)
<MacDrunk> and i can install a cable to the wifi router to make the internet conection
<MacDrunk> lol
<MacDrunk> o forgot haha i did it last time like that need to install cable conection first
<MacDrunk> then dl the manager
<MacDrunk> lol
<ghostcube> hehe
<MacDrunk> sorry
<MacDrunk> one last Q
<MacDrunk> what is the option install side by side do???
<luux> ghostcube: enable what inside amarok?
<luux> I got the path to music to /home/user/Music
<ghostcube> luux: if you have enabled import to amarok database
<ghostcube> luux: #amarok
<ghostcube> they know btter i think
<luux> isn't this kubuntu specific? Amarok worked outta da box here with Gentoo.
<MacDrunk> ghostcube
<MacDrunk> once i have installed linux can i run office on it and work on some of my office files in windows???
<ghostcube> luux: nah this isnt kubuntu specific
<ghostcube> its an option inside amarok that copies youre music into an seperate amarok database
<ghostcube> and so you have it doubled
<Vroomfondle> MacDrunk: you can run some versions of Microsoft Office via WINE, or you can use OpenOffice/Koffice
<ghostcube> MacDrunk: if you can access the windows folder you can use openoffice inside ubuntu to work at office files
<luux> why would I want it double if single isn't created in the first place?
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> wuz
<ghostcube> maybe you should repeat youre problem
 * luux checks amarok on gentoo
<ghostcube> oh you cant see any of youre files ?
<ghostcube> this is sure a Q for #amarok
<luux> amarok does see the file, but not in the local colection
<ghostcube> aha
<ghostcube> i know the problem
<luux> :) cool
<ghostcube> i had this too amarok was playing songs i cant see in ocal collection
<ghostcube> it copied them into its own database and removed it from my hd :D
<ghostcube> it has an own folder
<ghostcube> so i lost 50% of my files as i was deleting home and had copied only music
<luux> nothing is removed here, I can see the filen in Amarok's File button but not in the Local Collection button.
<ghostcube> thats what i mean it copies them over to its own folder
<ghostcube> it moves
<luux> luckily I got a backup
<ghostcube> so may ask in #amarok if they can check this
<luux> so why isn't seeing anything?
<ghostcube> i hadnt enabled this but it was doing it
<ghostcube> or its a different prob with the same result
<ghostcube> so thats why i tell u to ask in #amarok the 5th time noe :D
<ghostcube> they code it
<ghostcube> o.o
<luux> gawd.
 * luux wonders why amarok looks better on Gentoo than Kubuntu.
<MacDrunk> well see ya thanks for the help gost
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have that try icon that updates sources and notifies of updates. I wonder how I can disable that.
<RussellAlan> kub
<ubuntu___> hello
<ubuntu___> need some help
<Guest62896> Hallo. I have a question about a bug in my Kubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu___> im using the cd before i install and im looking for the drivers for my dell wirless lan card
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have that try icon that updates sources and notifies of updates. I wonder how I can disable that.
<hyper_ch> ubuntu___: it does not support it out-of-the-box?
<ubuntu___> nop
<ubuntu___> it only detects my broadcom wierd connection
<hyper_ch> ubuntu___: good luck then
<ubuntu___> haha thanks
<Guest62896> every startup of kubuntu displays a "Undefined video mode number: 31e" . pess Space or wait 30 sec ....
<cooper> hi all
<Guest62896> hi again. can someone help me?
<hyper_ch> Guest62896: mind-reading over the internet is an art not many people master
<Guest62896> hyper_ch: thanks, i hab tryed this before, but can't find anything about it
<hyper_ch> Guest62896: basically without knowing the question nobody can provide an answer
<ghostcube> ubuntu___: can you pastebin lspci output to www.pastie.org
<ghostcube> dmesg too
<ghostcube> i think it works only the networkmanager doesnt
<Guest62896> hyper_ch: now my question was about the bug "Undefined video mode number: 31e" at startup
<hyper_ch> Guest62896: no clue
<Guest62896> hyper_ch: thats exact the problem!
<hyper_ch> well, use a different video mode number then
<luux> damn, some stupid chick boot me from #amarok
<luux> now amarock is stuck at 99% and the whole computer has slowed down to a crawl
<luux> any ideas?
<Guest62896> hyper_ch: yes, i tried this, but it had no effect. is there a parameter anywhere else instead of the menue.lst?
<hyper_ch> I don't know what you mean by menu.lst
<hyper_ch> luux: I bet it was nightrose :)
<luux> this /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luux> hyper_ch: that bitch
<hyper_ch> actually it was not :)
<hyper_ch> it was markey :)
<luux> oh,  I take that back
<hyper_ch> but the grub menu.lst has nothing to do with video modes
<luux> hyper_ch: is nightrose younger than valorie? u know without husband, children etc. May she's a hottie.
<luux> by the way the new kubuntu DOES NOT have menu.lst
<Guest62896> now i thoght it is the "defoptions=quiet splash vga=791"
<hyper_ch> luux: no clue who valorie is and nightrose can be found through google IIRC
<hyper_ch> Guest62896: no clue, never had issues with grub
<Guest62896> my kubuntu is a update from 9.04 and it still have a menu.lst
<luux> hyper_ch: tell Nightrose that I want to know how old is she.
<hyper_ch> luux: tell her that yourself
<luux> hyper_ch: I am banned...
<hyper_ch> luux: nothing I can do about it
<hyper_ch> Guest62896: well, I never had problems with grub 1 and nowadays I use grub 2
<luux> hyper_ch: why not?? just copy and paste my message.
<hyper_ch> another one added to my ignore list... I don't like being commanded around
<luux> as a favor.. plz.
<Guest62896> ok, thanks. i'll try on my own ... bye
<Mamarok> luux: behave, please, see /topic
<luux> k
 * luux gives up
<luux> so what about my question?
<luux> amarok 'scanning' is stuck at 99%
<luux> and the whole system slowed down.
<Mamarok> luux: kill it, then start again with -d --nofork, maybe one of your tracks is causing problems
<Mamarok> which version?
<luux> 2.2.1
<Mamarok> if the whole system slowed down I bet you have a 3rd-party script causing problems
<luux> I am not playing any song, I just rebuild my collection from scratch.
<Mamarok> luux: that's what I say, check the various scripts you use, like Discoog and such, some are causing problems
<luux> again not. This is a spanking brand new install.
<Mamarok> not Amaroks problem
<Mamarok> luux: kill it, then restart it from a konsole and check what is going on when it is stuck
<luux> on my gentoo box it DID finish succesfully
<Mamarok> with the options I told you
<luux> alright
<luux> does it retrieve albums automatically? if so perhaps is this since I got 28000 or so songs
<Mamarok> luux: just try and check the konsole output if it gets stuck
<Mamarok> no use to guess
<luux> k
<m4rtin> luux: unlikely to be album art retrieval; that happens asynchronously afterwards
<luux> on kubuntu amarok swallowed up 42% of ram oO
<luux> with 512MB of ram
<luux> in my gentoo box is using 13%
<Mamarok> luux: RAM is cheap nowadays, 512 is not exactly a lot
<luux> of 8GB.
<Mamarok> luux: and I guess you talk about virtual memory, which is just a normal Linux behavior
<luux> I know, the kubuntu is not my box. I'll notify the owner about cheap ram.
 * luux hates dealing with old crap
<luux> anyhoo, coffy break
<mahdif62> Hi everybody! I submitted an idea on KDE Brainstorm site that you might find interesting: http://forum.kde.org/brainstorm.php#idea84160
<lordblack> привет
<luux> Полужирный
<Mamarok> !ru | luux
<ubottu> luux: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<havane> hi everybody
<havane> i need to recover my old dashboard by default on kubuntu
<Mamarok> you mean the button to get access to the dashboard?
<havane> i have lost a button that permit to access to update the system
<havane> i don t know how to update my system now
<havane> from 9.04 to 9.10
<Mamarok> havane: that has nothing to do with the dashboard, you mean the SysTray I presume
<havane> yes :x
<havane> i am french i am not an expert
<Mamarok> click on the icon at the extreme right of the panel, add widgets -> add systray
<havane> anyway i have found the solution
<havane> with KpackageKit
<havane> thank you
<havane> is there a real change with 9.10?
<Mamarok> havane: of course, you have KDE 4.3.2 by default, grub2, and a lot of new stuff, check the Release Announcement here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<havane> thank you
<havane> i need help to upgrade firefox and install java too
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restrited-extras
<Peace-> for java
<Peace-> and a lot of other stuff..
<shadeslayer> havane: install : kubuntu-restricted-extras : for java and stuff
<shadeslayer> flash,mp3,etc=stuff
<havane> ok thanks
<havane> it can upgrade firefox to 3.5 too?
<shadeslayer> havane: nope,firefox 3.5 is the latest i believe
<havane> i have got the 3.0
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he is on 9.04 right now
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh ><
<Mamarok> havane: 3.5 in Kubuntu 9.04 is called shiretoko
<shadeslayer> havane: yep,what Mamarok says :)
<havane> ok i thougt it was another brand of software
<havane> thought
<Mamarok> no, it was the codename before it was released
<havane> what should be the command to install shiretoko?
<shadeslayer> havane: sudo apt-get install shiretoko
<havane> sorry that was simple
<shadeslayer> havane: hehe :)
<havane> if i install this through synaptic is it the same result?
<Vroomfondle> havane: yes
<havane> ok
<havane> thank you for your help Mamarok shadeslayer
<ghostcube> and 3.6.x is namareteko
<ghostcube> or so
<ghostcube> namateko
<yofel> namaroka
<yofel> err namoroka
<level09> can I install kubuntu over windows
<level09> I mean my machine already has win
<level09> and I dont want to lose it
<level09> XD
<level09> for compatibility reasons
<Vroomfondle> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Vroomfondle> ^^ you can install Kubuntu/Ubuntu alongside Windows, see above
<level09> btw what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<level09> last time i checked ubunto also has a desktop
<level09> and GUI
<m4rtin> level09: the GUI in ubuntu is powered by Gnome, in Kubuntu it is KDE; have a look on google for both to read about the differences
<level09> alright mate thanks XD
<gastly> hello, does anyone know how I can increase the time of kde notifications? They just come and go. By the time you notice that there's a notification, they just disappear :p
<Peace-> gastly: mmm kdialog --passivepopup  "helllo world" 1
<Peace-> gastly: 1 second xD
<gastly> Peace-, wow it works manually hehe, but most of the system notifications disappear really fast
<Peace-> gastly: maybe on systemsettings
<level09> so which desktop system wins ? gnome or KDE XD ?
<Peace-> i am on kde
<Peace-> so kde wins
<Peace-> xD
<level09> XD
<gastly> Peace-, there's an option to not autohide, but there should be a configurable timeout value :)
<Peace-> gastly: damn i think i have seen sometime but i cant remember xD
<shadeslayer> level09: depends
<gastly> level09, I just migrated from gnome to kde a couple of months ago, kde rocks ;)
<level09> okay I'm a little bit of a n000b here , what is the advantage of KDE over gnome?
<shadeslayer> level09: if you ask which is a better in a KDE channel,theyll say KDE,if its a GNOME channel,theyll say gnome :P
<gastly> hehe true ;)
<shadeslayer> level09: so its a personal choice :)
<level09> anything regarding performance etc .. ?
<shadeslayer> level09: KDE is a bit heavy.... that comes from more effects and stuff
<gastly> kde 4.3 works faster than gnome for me (when you disable compositing that is)
<level09> great
<level09> thnx
<Peace-> gastly: here is fast win compositing too
<level09> so anyway, I'm new to this whole linux stuff
<Peace-> but 64bit seems sucks
<shadeslayer> level09: entirely upto you though :)
<level09> hope I wont make a mistake deleting my current win os
<shadeslayer> Peace-: um,64 bit is awesome
<Peace-> shadeslayer: some users has said 64bit is slower than 32bit i dunno why maybe some bugs on video driver?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: i think 64 bit is faster :P
<Peace-> shadeslayer: yes the logic should say that but... drivers are an issue on 64bit
<Peace-> and if youi have not i nice driver for video cards
<Peace-> you get a slower system
<gastly> yeah, 65 bit drivers are a pain
<gastly> 64*
<gastly> :p
<shadeslayer> Peace-: um more of a software issue than a driver issue imo,all drivers are cool for me on 64 bit
<Peace-> and i have seen many 64bit user says kde is slower than gnome but they used 64bit instead with a 32bit i get a faster system then gnome-system
<Peace-> i think it's only for the video driver
<Peace-> that they said kde is slower
<EagleScreen> many software is good for 64bits
<avihay> anyone knows where the option to change playback speed in kaffein disappeared to?
<avihay> or of any other player that you can control it's playback speed, except for VLC?
<lundh> I would suppose that mplayer can handle that
<avihay> I didn't see any option to change the playing speed in MPlayer
<havane> perhaps audacity
<avihay> can it play video? I need to see lectures in wmv
<havane> audacity is only for audio
<avihay> so it ain't a solution...
<CruX_> avihay: use [] keys in mplayer
<CruX_> avihay: is it working ?
<avihay> wow, grate, now can it do anything about the pitch?
<daniele> sera
<rav> hello. can anyone give me a hand with iptables?
<daniele> sera
<avihay> rav, I saw a package called fwbuilder. it's a gui software that generates iptables scripts.
<rav> avihay: i've tried many of those, but i always end up building the firewall directly with iptables
<rav> avihay: my question is more regarding the options i'd need to allow samba traffic. my usual setup is not working for some reason
<avihay> out of my league, sorry
<Mamarok> rav: you  might have a look at guardog
<Mamarok> !info guarddog
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<Mamarok> !info guardog
<ubottu> Package guardog does not exist in karmic
<Mamarok> typo, sorry
<avihay> I need help configuring a package: I have kaffein for kde4 installed, and I want to install kaffein 0.8.8 for kde3, and  I want them both to live side by side
<Mamarok> avihay: you can't
<avihay> why not?
<avihay> install from source...
<Mamarok> because both have the same name and use the same config folders
<Mamarok> avihay: do you already have the latest from the backports PPA?
<rafael> oi
<avihay> as far as I gather, one of the options I need to give to the configure script is --program-suffix=SUFFIX
<rafael> helo
<rav> Mamarok: thanks, i'll look into it
<rafael> hi!!!
<Mamarok> avihay: that has nothing to do with the fact that as the same user you can't use both, and it doesn't make much sense anyway
<Mamarok> !hi | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<avihay> I can't rub both executables in the same time? or I can't have then installed?
<rafael> ok
<Mamarok> avihay: why do you want to use both? I don't understand
<avihay> well' kaffein had an option to change the playback speed ov movies
<Mamarok> avihay: C?
<Mamarok> sorry, uLC?
<Mamarok> vlc
<Mamarok> (not my typing day apparently)
<avihay> well, vlc don't like em wmv that much...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<avihay> Mplayer doesn't have pitch compensation as far as I gather, so... old kaff is better then dekaff
<avihay> hi
<Mamarok> avihay: then only use the old one, you simply can't use both as the same user, for the reasons I explained above
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok
<avihay> well, I believe that the ./configure script has an option to change the name of the executable prior to the install step
<Mamarok> avihay: can't help you with that, sorry
<avihay> --program-suffix=SUFFIX
<avihay> I know the kubuntu packaging team did something like that to install kde3 and kde4 packages side by side
<Feldegast> hi, i am trying to install kpoker but i am having dependancy issues, i have a fully updated kubuntu 9.10, any sugestions?
<Mamarok> Feldegast: what dependency issues?
<Feldegast> Mamarok when i try and install kdegames-kde3 it fails due to an unmet dependancy for one of the libraries
<Feldegast> i'll start it up and get the info
<A_l_a_r_m> Hi 2 all
<Exodus78> hello to all
<yoshx> hello
<nonameNN> hey... any app for recording kde desktop??
<Feldegast> Mamarok once i installed kdelibs-data-kde3 it let me install kdegames-kde3 :)
<Feldegast> it is strange it could not work this dependancy out itself
<Mamarok> Feldegast: please file a bug with the ubuntu-bug package
<MrCable> Hola
<holli> say, why the heck does ubuntu change all uppercase filenames to all lowercase (the files in question reside on a ntfs filesystem)?
<maco> holli: ntfs has no notion of case
<MrCable> where i can find tp link tl wn620g wifi driver?
<maco> at least im pretty sure it doesnt....
<holli> maco: thats not true. ntfs is case insensitive but case preservant.
<maco> well im thinking that "insensitive" is the reason
<holli> i just did a checkout of a a svn repository and files like FOO are now foo. but bar remains bar and Alice.pl stays Alice.PL and BOB.pl stays BOB.pl
<holli> s/stays ALICE.PL/ALICE.pl/
<holli> so in fact only all upercase filenames without extension are converted to lowercase. and this is not an ntfs issue since the same filenames are displayed just fine under win7
<paulie> hi
<paulie> whats the background from the kubuntu installer named?
<maco> holli: it could be a bug in ntfs-3g then
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have problem with flicking sound on my laptop running kubuntu 9,10.any ideas?
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have problem with flicking sound on my laptop running kubuntu 9,10.any ideas?
<paulie> whats the background from kubuntu installer named ?
<paulie> the blue one
<maco> i think theyre all blue
<paulie> no
<paulie> the one behind the installer bling
<paulie> when you install the system
<paulie> i want that wallpaper
<ner0x> What do I have to install in order to be able to use gcc correctly?
<genii> ner0x: Usually build-essential
<art5468> а может ктонить пояснить начинающему что это?
<art5468> а?
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> !ru| art5468
<ubottu> art5468: please see above
<genii> Hm
<genii> art5468: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<art5468> глпый вопрос русские есть?
<rgreening> !usb-creator
<rgreening> hmm..
<rgreening> !search usb-creator
<ubottu> Found:
<rgreening> !usb-creator This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu ISO (CD/DVD) images. It has 3 front-ends; windows, gtk and kde as of Karmic.
<rgreening> !search usb-creator
<ubottu> Found:
<rgreening> hmm
<rgreening> !usb-creator is This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu ISO (CD/DVD) images. It has 3 front-ends; windows, gtk and kde as of Karmic.
<rgreening> ping jussi01
<genii> rgreening: unetbootin is the Windows utility
<rgreening> genii: nope
<rgreening> genii: it is 'a' utility, but not the Ubuntu developed one
 * rgreening worked on usb-creator last cycle
<rgreening> the appropriate way to do it is to use the usb-creator we dev and support and recommend this to users
<jhutchins_lt> So how do I get kubuntu's grub2 to boot from a grub0 mbr?
<jhutchins_lt> What do I put in the menu?
<jhutchins_lt> (The grub0 menu)
<amichair> !usb-creator
<vashitn> what is the letbook version?
<vashitn> any body here
<oppenheimer> hi, just one question: I've upgraded kubuntu to 9.10. WPA WIFI works almost fine with knetwork manager in 9,04, but now wicd is only catching WEP signals. What's wrong?
<hmca> ?cannon
<Mamarok> vashitn: your question is not exactly understandable, care to reformulate?
<Mamarok> hmca: ditto for you, please be a bit more detailed with your question if you want us to help you
<roly> http/msn.com
<vashitn> Mamarok i have a new laptop so i was downloading the newest kubuntu whne i saw neetbook version is it the sam but lighter
<Mamarok> vashitn: so you mean the plasma netbook remix, which is still a preview
<hmca> hi ! i'm doing an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and the upgrade is telling me that is going to remove klogd sysklogd system-services , is this ok ?
<Mamarok> vashitn: you should have a look at #kubuntu-netbook then
<vashitn> Mamarok thanks
<Mamarok> hmca: yes, I don't have those installed here
<hmca> Mamarok: thanks , going to start upgrade
<vashitn> Mamarok its still kde 4right
<Mamarok> hmca: these are optional packages, so not mandatory to run your system
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I try to setup my onboard intel realtek soundcard. I installed pulseaudio, which detects the card. I disabled the other pci-card in pulseaudio and set the default card to the onboard one. Now i have sound, but only on the two front speakers. in windows all 6 speakers (5.1) worked without any problems... any idea what i could tr?
<yopla> hi there, with kubuntu 9.10 Ican't find desktop effects
<yopla> is tehre a separate package ?
<Kolia> yopla: system settings > desktop?
<yopla> ouch !
<yopla> i fell stupid
<yopla> feel
<lovre> hi all. Im trying to use soundKonverter to convert from mp3 to mp3 with different rate. But it doesnt work, i see in options nothing is selected for MP3 Encoder backend... How do i fix this?
<FloPe> lovre: select something? is an encoder installed, lame for example?
<lovre> FloPe: i cant select anything because nothing is available... ??
<yopla> found desktop effects but it says "failed to activate...."
<FloPe> lovre: then it seems as if no encoder is installed
<lovre> FloPe: how do i install one?
<Mamarok> lovre: do you have lame installed?
<lovre> Mamarok: i didnt install it by myself, so i dont know. Can i check
<FloPe> sudo apt-get install lame
<BluesKaj> lovre,why are you converting to a different rate , to make the file smaller?
<lovre> BluesKaj: yes, i want to put some music on my cellphone, but its too big in size...
<mdk66> join poland
<FloPe> lovre: sudo apt-get install lame
<mdk66> is there any chance to connect ipod 2gen to ubuntu 8.0.4 ?
<FloPe> mdk66: i have no experience with iPods but i know that the old amarok 1.x worked perfectly
<Mamarok> mdk66: you need to intall libgpod
<Mamarok> but the version in 8.04 is probably quite old and outdated
<BluesKaj> lovre, try soundkonverter
<lovre> BluesKaj: well, i am, its just that it wouldnt work. But now i installed lame it seems ok.. Thank you anyway :)
<lovre> FloPe: it works now, thank you
<Mamarok> and it depends on the firmware, some iPods need jailbreaking, rockbox is an alternative
<FloPe> lovre: no problem
<draik> Does anyone know how I can make a GUI for terminal where a user only has to click on buttons to run a selected command?
<draik> terminal/konsole
<hmca> MAmarok: i hope that the upgrade boots fine, this sistem runs some network services for the internal network, please grub dont fail on me
<Rioting_Pacifist> not directly kubuntu related but does anybody know the name of the tool that lets you change filesystem types without the need for enough free disc space
<mdk66> hmm well, if i want 9.10 instead of 8.0.4, i need to download it and reinstall system right ? ;/
<six> Rioting_Pacifist: gparted
<six> partition manager
<Rioting_Pacifist> six: does that just do basic filesystem managment? ill look at it anyway thx
<hmca> Mamarok: Upgrade as finished and i really dont whant to reboot today, can't i just go to runlevel 0? and the runlevel 2 again and be running the new system ?
<Kelytha> Hello
<six6> hi
<Scunizi> howdy
<oppenheimer> hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<oppenheimer> why WPA doesn't work after updating kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10? The same problem appears in wicd, knetworkmanager y network-manager-gnome
<oppenheimer> no WPA networks appears in the list
<alid> The opposite for "well-known"?
<alid> Can it be "less-known"?
<alid> .w less-known
<kriss3d> Hello everyone. Im having a problem. Aparently my Kpackagekit tells me that some dependencies are broken and i should use aptitude or synaptic to fix it. However it doesnt tell me HOW to fix it.. and i dont think synaptic comes with kubuntu
<Peace-> kriss3d: you can use sudo apt-get install
<genii> alid: obscure
<Peace-> by a konsole
<six6> kriss3d: what are you trying to do? Install something or updating?
<kriss3d> i was trying to install java..
<kriss3d> need it for netbank
<alid> genii: I am going to use if for noun "school". A not not really well-known school. What would it be called?
<kriss3d> and Peace-.. it tells me the resource is busy.. so i cant do the apt-get install
<tsimpson> kriss3d: close kpackagekit first
<six6> ok then try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kriss3d> well six6 i need to fix those broken dependencies first.. i cant install ANYTHINg till its fixed
<kriss3d> tsimpson: i did..
<six6> kriss3d: ok you can try fixing it with "sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jre"
<tsimpson> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kriss3d> thanks.. it failed when trying to install java though
<six6> kriss3d: with -f?
<six6> whats the error message?
<kriss3d> ehmm ill just try again
<kriss3d> think i missed the -f
<Ev0luti0n_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn22zXc9fwg OMG! new video on youtube that talks about the future of linux, and linus torvalds. apparently he is regreting what he did with linux
<kriss3d> i had error code 1
<kriss3d> but ill just retry
<kriss3d> yup.. when i try without the -f i get errorcode 1
<six6> errorcode 1 nothing else?
<SeViLLa> whats  a good firewall for karmic
<jamesjedimaster> iptables
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> alsa seems to only support the front speakers via my sound card... it's a soundcard with three outputs, where two of them are also used as input. i think alsa handels them as input and not as output, so i don't get sound via this two output slots... any idea hwo to solve that?
<kriss3d> Oh my god.. aparently my netbank only works with windows and requires IE.. WTF
<SeViLLa> jamesjedimaster: ok i know that, let me  ask another way what is a good gui front end to manage iptables
<kriss3d> well at least i think java is installed.. Peace- and six6 thanks for the help.. using apt-get install seemed to fix it
<jamesjedimaster> SeViLLa: i know there is shorewall
<six6> ok i hope everything is allright now.
<Peace-> kriss3d: np
<kriss3d> Would anyone know how to make a shortcut for a program in kubuntu 9.10 koala ? i cant add any shortcuts to the desktop. only widgets and panels
<SeViLLa> jamesjedimaster: k thanks i will look into it
<kriss3d> six6:  yeah now i just have to call my bank and yell at them for only working with IE and windows
<SeViLLa> jamesjedimaster: have you heard anything about guarddog
<kubian> kriss3d:add widgets: lauuncher
<Kelytha> kriss3d: or you can also just drag an icon onto the desktop
<kriss3d> well that just gives me a button that opens up the entire kmenu
<kriss3d> Kelytha:  well its a wine program so i have to be able to add the wine infront of the path
<kubian> kriss3d:drag the app icon
<kriss3d> kubian:  yeah i suppose that will work if wine automaticly launches the .exe files
<kubian> right click the "K" then edit menu
<jamesjedimaster> SeViLLa: no i haven't, i use iptables and edit my rules with vi
<kriss3d> kubian:  ok thanks ill see how it works when ive installed the last things i need
<SeViLLa> jamesjedimaster: right on, not to that level yet but i will get there
<jtholmes> what blu ray bd-re and bd-r is known to work well with 9.10
<kubian> kriss3d:yep..go to the menu editor and add your wine + params/option on the command line
<kubian> kriss3d: you can even add a new menu entry there
<kriss3d> kubian:  ok its just wierd that i just simply cant rightclick and select new like most other OS versions
<kriss3d> Ohh crikes.. great.. I love my union.. they just added $2300.. thats alot more than usual.. great.. especially here right before cristmas
<kubian> kriss3d: diff philosopies..also you don't do that very often..doesn't req too much effort on right clicking on "K" as opposed to anywhere on the desktop does it?
<six6> kriss3d: you can
<kriss3d> kubian:  Due to work ive been getting too much used to windows.. so sadly yes.. rightclicking the desktop was quite frequent
<six6> if you want a classical icon based desktop you can have it
<six6> i use it that way
<kriss3d> Oh god yes i want that.. and preferbly my Show desktopbutton next to my "start" button
<six6> hm ok, first press on the kidney icon and unlock your plasmoids
<six6> now you can press the icon that appears in your panel
<six6> so you get to the editing mode of the panel. Now you can move your show desktop "button" where you want it
<draik> Does anyone know how I can make a GUI for terminal/konsole where a user only has to click on buttons to run a selected command?
<kriss3d> ok ill try.. im confused that i cant just place my icons where i want them in the taskbar
<six6> you can
<kriss3d> rightclicked the kmenu button (which is in left side of the screen) and wanted to add the widget Show desktop..and it placed it ALL the way to the right side corner..
<six6> you have to understand, that this are all widgets now. So you're much more flexible
<six6> you could have drag'n'dropped it where you wanted it to be
<kriss3d> well when i rightclick the taskbar and select add widget..then i add the show desktop.. why does it place it the opposite side of the screen where i cant drag it ?
<six6> thats strange, normally you get a kind of preview square where it will be
<kriss3d> Ohhh now i get it.. the panelsettings..
<kriss3d> well its a bit new to me this widget thingy.. once i figure out how to add a shortcut for a program to my dekstop via the add widget im all set..
<six6> if the panel settings are activated you can freely move around all plasmoids in the panel
<six6> yes thats the next one
<six6> press on the kidney logo, dont know what its called :)
<six6> then select desktop settings or however its called in english
<kriss3d> you want me to open the desktop settings to add a program to my desktop ?
<six6> there you can chose "folder view" as desktop activity. After that you have a folder view over your complete desktop, and the behaviour is that you can use the desktop as known from windows etc.
<kriss3d> ahh ok thanks
<six6> no, to activate the kind off classical icon desktop
<kriss3d> ok
<kriss3d> isnt there a widget that will let me run a program when clicked ?? thats what im missing here
<six6> thats just a link to a program. KDE is calling it e starter, and you can have as many as you want.
<six6> Just like in Windows.
<kriss3d> brb
<kriss3d> back
<six6> wb
<kriss3d> ty
<kriss3d> how do i add a starter to my desktop then ?
<six6> if you have the folder-view activity activated: right click and then add programm shortcut
<six6> i can't see the englisch terms here...
<kriss3d> Hm ok i think it works now.. thanks for the help and patience
<jtholmes> anyone have any experience with blu ray bd-re and bd-r  hardware on 9.10
<basajaun> how can I get the proper screen size on and an old toshiba tecra I can only get a midget screen
<basajaun> I installed karmic on my son's  old  toshiba tecra laptop but I cannot get the proper screen size  help?
<chosig> Is there a way to export the "config file" of a running X session?
<six6> kriss3d: no problem
<kriss3d> Anyone having problems with connecting wifi with wpa-psk and failing at authendication ? wicd fails when trying to obtain IP
<atasuke> hi
<chosig> kriss3d: check /var/lib/wicd/configurations/ for your supplicant config file, check if hte psk looks correct
<kriss3d> ty
<six6> kriss3d: i am connected via WPA PSK works for me with wicd
<kriss3d> six6:  well im on wired right now cause it wont give me an IP.. and takes like a full minute to authenticate even with wicd
<basajaun> is there a way of accessing a xorg conf menu in karmic?
<six6> kriss3d: Did you choose WPA manually and entered the key? There is no question for it.
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<kriss3d> yeah i did
<marcreichelt> I want to install Kubuntu 9.10 on my new notebook, but I want it to be encrypted
<marcreichelt> which manual should I use in order to achieve this?
<six6> hm
<kriss3d> chosig:  there is just a file with a number.. seems empty
<chosig> kriss3d: strange...
<six6> kriss3d: the files have cryptic names and you have to use sudo to open them
<chosig> kriss3d: hang on, i was menatlly in another distro :P /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or similar
<kriss3d> It just stalls where its retriving the IP.. its quite odd
<kriss3d> It just stalls where its retriving the IP.. its quite odd
<kriss3d> chosig:  ok ill try that
<chosig> afk
<kriss3d> Hmm i tried installing a gui to the wpa-supplicant.. but it wont let me add networks there.. it does.. but when i try saving it it fails (tells me it cant)
<kriss3d> i dont seem to have any config files in my /ect/wpa-supplicant folder
<kriss3d> just 3 function scripts
<maria__> buenas tardes
<kriss3d> buenas
<maria__> venía buscando ayuda
<kriss3d> sorry.. buenas is about the only spanish i speak
<maria__> kriss3d:  jaaja ok
<maria__> "ok" is about the only english i speak
<maria__> jajaj
<jhutchins_lt> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kriss3d> Hm it seems wicd doesnt generate any config file at all. well i have one file but its empty when opened in kate
<jhutchins_lt> kriss3d: I have heard that there is a different wifi manager that works better.
<kriss3d> jhutchins_lt:  well thats what i heard when i used the network-manager supplied with ubuntu itself.. but let me know what you think is better and ill try it
<kriss3d> as right now. i can only connect to open networks. which obviously isnt really useful as im living in center of the capital city here.. so i dont want my network open
<jhutchins_lt> Do you controll the router?
<jhutchins_lt> THe main problem I've found is that every configuration utility uses different terminology and has different limits.
<kriss3d> jhutchins_lt:  naturally
<jhutchins_lt> kriss3d: Try different types of encryption and different types of key.
<kriss3d> yeah i thought id try WEP just to see if that would work with wicd..
<filippo> salve
<kriss3d> its just odd.. i have a secondary install with backtrack 4.. that works flawless with wpa-psk
<jhutchins_lt> I couldn't get wep to work, had to switch to wpa.
<hagabaka> isn't wep less secure than wpa?
<kriss3d> WEP isnt secure at all really
<kriss3d> id take Wpa any day
<yoshx> hello
<kriss3d> wep takes like what.. 4-5 minutes to get the access password ?.. ive seen it done in less
<yoshx> i've got a problem since my update to 9.10 the halt button disapeared
<yoshx> and change user's button does'nt work :/
<yoshx> i've got no broken package so i don't know wich packet  is broken
<yoshx> is anyone has an idea ?
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> I just installed kubuntu, but I have a strange problem after logging in: top shows kio_trash to 100%
<yoshx> after some research, use kdm instead of gdm can remove some button in gnome or kde and i've got both of them
<mdk66> Hello, i got a simple question
<mdk66> I'm working on ubuntu 8.04 atm, but i want to get 9.10. I downloaded it, and now
<mdk66> I have to install it like normal system or its a chance to update my current linux ?
<neodigitalmx> you can install both of 2 if you tace care about the disk partition
<jhutchins_lt> kriss3d: I don't have to worry about anybody accessing the signal.
<jhutchins_lt> I had WEP set up before because that's what worked.
<kriss3d> well its only waaaay too easy to crack wep.. its done in a few minutes
<neodigitalmx> mdk66
<Lynceus> mdk66: don't waste your time, take a fresh install
<mdk66> Thanks, all :)
<doktoreas> anyone using google calendar plasmoid?
<doktoreas> I have got a cookie problem..
<peabody> ugh, for some reason dhclient is broke with wireless? I just updated to latest (was broke before update) and it's still broke.. dhclient works on eth0 but never gets a response on eth2 (wireless)
<peabody> I switched to wicd it hangs on obtaining ip address, I exited connected with iwconfig and ran dhclient and it eventually quits saying eth2 is down
<genjix> any suggestions for remote desktop software on KDE
<genjix> the default VNC app sucks
<genjix> i get a scrambled locked image when viewing it... thinking about using RDP
<genjix> kk, i found x11vnc which works fine fyi
<genjix> dont use the kde vnc... its poor effort
<amigadude> lo
<amigadude> just playing with the netbook version :)
<amigadude> IRC client server list could do with a bit of fleshing out
<amigadude> hello?
<amigadude> where's the lag-o-meter on this thing...
<luux> hi
<luux> I need somebody help me un-ban from #amarok ASAP
<Scaar> hello.. my  plasma desktop is unconffigured :s
<Scaar> how to back a previous conffiguration???
<luux> Amarok on ubuntu's having serious issues with my +25000 songs
<amigadude> just installed another URC client and it's not showing in the internet section...
<amigadude> IRC
<amigadude> doh! :)
<luux> Hello??
<Mamarok> luux: time for a PM?
<amigadude> Amarok is having problems with MP3 here...
<genii> luux: #amarok channel is not our responsibility here. Go to the #freenode channel if there is some ban you wish to have reversed
<Mamarok> genii: I am an admin there, I can handle it
<Mamarok> luux: let's talk in PM about that, it doesn't belong here
<luux> but i will surely be forwarded to #amarok with my questions here
<soulsurfer> has anyone else had a problem with sftp in dolphin in kubuntu 9.10?  It seems that when one changes directories, it reinitiates the connection every time, leading my webhosting server to think my ip address is attacking it and then i get banned from the hosting server for a few hours
<Mamarok> luux: you want to be unbanned, then you talk to me
<amigadude> the bar for display brightness is showing nothing...
<luux> Mamarok: thanks :)
<soulsurfer> sftp in kde 3.5 seemed to work fine though
<amigadude> soulsurfer: changing to passive not do anything?
<soulsurfer> where can i change to passive?
<amigadude> not sure just remember messing with it every other FTP client I've ever used
<soulsurfer> that sounds like that could be a good solution
<soulsurfer> if i could find out where i can edit the settings for dolphin sftp
<amigadude> knowing linux... some obscure text file god couldn't find
<amigadude> google is your friend :)
<Jank> Hi guys! Is there some kind of Kubuntu brainstorm???
<soulsurfer> hehe
<tsimpson> Jank: the normal brainstorm is for kubuntu
<Jank> Ok
<soulsurfer> amigadude, thanks, I'm talking to google right now.  it seems other people had problems with dolphin sftp as well and there's no known way to change it to passive but it looks like filezilla might be a good alternative :)
<tsimpson> soulsurfer: best place to ask is #kde
<soulsurfer> oh good idea. thanks tsimpson
<Jank> Before i post new idea, tell me what do you think about software center implementation in  Kubuntu????
<tsimpson> this is not a chat channel, Jank
<Jank> ok\
<amigadude> battery is about to...
<tsimpson> post it on the brainstorm site and people will post comments
<amigadude> used the battery trying to get mp3s to play...
<amigadude> play ok in VLC but amarok is having nothing to do with them
<tsimpson> did you install libxine1-ffmpeg?
<tsimpson> (which is also in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package)
<ubsafder> since i upgraded to 910 my shift key crashes kde
<ubsafder> how can i check my keyboard is properly mapped ?
<amigadude> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<amigadude> got it working in VLC
<amigadude> but amarok won't add mp3s to the playlist
<antuan> hello
<amigadude> 3 battery warnings up at the same time...
<amigadude> this could be the end
<amigadude> hmm...
<amigadude> guess not
<amigadude> not at all accurate
<eduardorv> Algum brasileiro aí pode me ajudar com o KernelCheck?
<tsimpson> !br | eduardorv
<ubottu> eduardorv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eduardorv> Valeu.
<danub> how cannnnnnnnnnnn i change what the default internet connection is when the system boots? right  now it keeps using auto eth and i want to make network manager use home
<danub> is anyone alive?
<danub> guess not
 * genii ponders sudo ifconfig home up
<berta40> hoo
<stanley> Hi peoples
<genii> EagleScreen: Please, fix your connection!
<EagleScreen> genii: okay
<bradpitt> !reset panels
<bradpitt> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<genii> Hm, gnome-centric
<SeekerNL> my screen keeps going black after 15 mins, and I have looked everywhere to disabled it, but still will get black after 15 min
<SeekerNL> I am using smplayer to play video, even have enabled disable screensaver
<jtholmes> anyone have experience with blu ray burners/recorders in 9.10
<dibs> I am trying to open a console in KDE but can't find one, I'm using koala
<dibs> Also my dual head setup works in gnome but can't seem to get running in kde, any idea??
<BluesKaj> dibs, alt+f2 , terminal
<dibs> BlueKaj that brings up a run line, but I was looking for a console like in gnome, bash style??
<genii> Konsole
<dibs> I thought that must be it but it doesn't appear to be in system and synaptic doesn't list it
<dibs> scratch that synaptic does list it IF I spell it correclty
<dibs> ok so why won't KRandR seperate my monitors, one is vga and one is dvi
<rstob911> dibs: you may need twin view enabled and i dont have any clue how to do that
#kubuntu 2009-12-01
<dibs> sweet, I have terminal but am wondering why KRandR is so lame? it shows my montiors but they can't be parted
<chuno> jj
<memenode> hmmmm
<memenode> Did anything happen to the xorg updates?
<memenode> my graphics suddenly went haywire and I ran an upgrade and got xorg down.. so I'm wondering if there was a bug that accidentally came down in a prior updated, started causing issues and then was fixed and sent again..
<memenode> my menus are black
 * memenode hears echo.. can't wait.. gonna reboot again to see if xorg updates fixed anything..
<aybabtu> Good 3v3ning
<jimmy51_home> howdy.  i want to do some quick and dirty 3d CAD.  what app should i use?
<coreybain1> hi i just installed kubuntu 9.10 and when insterting my seirra wireless 3g modem into the computer, the attachment box starts in knetworkmanager but once i have inserted all the connection information i cant press the profile i made. i call it telstra and it is displayed but i cant click it
<coreybain1> any help plz
<SayNoToPerl> hi i want to make kkkubuntu
<shicmap> hello all, is there a way to turn off the backlight of my macbook pro keyboard? it's eating up my battery life
<dare_> hi everyone
<dare_> What do I need to install and how in order to play aac files in quodlibet?
<osanllyer> ??
<johnb850> Hey ,,,
<dare_> yes>
<johnb850> I dare what is that a dare ? from dare ?
<jazzy_d> from Dragon
<johnb850> / just being a goof-ball ,,,
<johnb850> , I really need to fix my colors...
<jazzy_d> so What do I need to install in order to my qoudlibet plays aac files?
<johnb850> hmm, h.264 ? is aac as var of h.264, not sure,,,
<johnb850> scan the mplayer docs page...
<johnb850> url is ... 5 sec
<johnb850> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html
<johnb850> when reading up on mplayer allways use the Hu pages...
<johnb850> reading man page, PTB ...
<johnb850> man page has info abt aac,,,
<johnb850>  libfaac
<johnb850>                       Advanced Audio Coding (AAC) - using FAAC
<johnb850>  
<FloodBotK1> johnb850: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnb850> Da da da...
<jazzy_d> I need decoder
<johnb850> mplayer docs sec , 2.5.2, x264, lists out how to add in the aac codex..
<jazzy_d> it wil be faad2 if youre speking correctly
<johnb850> Und, 2.5.3, AAAC , etc,
<osanllyer> i cannot play movies wapped in mkv format with mplay or totem
<johnb850> I do not have a aac file to "try" with, else would do it then post the steps..
<johnb850> ha, Vas is = "mkv" ?
<jazzy_d> try vlc or smplayer
<johnb850> vlc does make hard stuff easy...
<johnb850> ...
<johnb850> any one know of a good kde INN reader?
<osanllyer> i had tried vlc. the voice began tremulous, and the picture got a serious delayl.
<johnb850> often a codec, when that happens,
<johnb850> me ? I often run mplayer from a command line in a shell, this lets me see the errror, then I track down the error,
<osanllyer> o~
<johnb850> I ponder if vlc on comamnd line can offer that some type of insite,,,
<johnb850> install vlc just now...
<johnb850> "had" to rebuild my laptop, thus am missing some of my fav tools...
<johnb850> ps: yes jb is a shell text nut...
<osanllyer> ……
<johnb850> ppss, johnb850 is the jb ...
<osanllyer> i really cannot catch u
<johnb850> type -a [
<johnb850> Woot...
<johnb850> the name johnb850 has a 2nd voice in his head, and his name is JB, thus we are the name "person" ,
<johnb850> some thing to try , open a terminal,
<johnb850> run "vlc myvid.file"
<osanllyer> oh
<johnb850> vlc should offer some insite when it it hit errors...
<osanllyer> ok i'll try it later
<johnb850> cool; glad to help ,,
<johnb850> ps: my email johnb850@cox.net ...
<osanllyer> i just used linux, and there're so many diffrences compaed to win
<osanllyer> ok very thank u
<johnb850> what is ur native lang ?
<johnb850> jb is usa...
<osanllyer> chinese
<osanllyer> haha my english is poor
<johnb850> Oh cool; your english is very good ...
<osanllyer> orz, sarcasm?
<johnb850> No no, is good,
<osanllyer> ……
<osanllyer> thanks
<johnb850> brb,,, getting some water...
<tacosbellos> needing help with an ativa digital photo frame, anybody own one in here?
<johnb850> Ohhhh
<johnb850> a) did you run , 'dmesg' from a term win, to see what kernel messages the device is offering, while connected... guessing it is a usb device...
<johnb850> tips, try clearing the messages then connect the device, like "sudo dmesg -c", then you can connect it, then run dmesg,
<johnb850> all of this is from a "Konsole" win.. the text shell, ///
<johnb850> that may offer some details about the device... from that we should be able to find out if we have a driver or device issue, is it a starting point to find out...
<osanllyer> Irc popular in USA? why there's almost no one here?
<johnb850> facebook,
<johnb850> other, fancy dancy www stuff, IRC will allways be around, just not as big is it once was in usa ...
<osanllyer> oh i cannot visit facebook from china, it has been blocked
<johnb850> trust me, its the one good thing the "STASI" did for all of us...
<osanllyer> STASI? what it stands for
<osanllyer> hehe
<johnb850> the name of the East German State Police...
<osanllyer> ……
<osanllyer> I thought it was chinese gov's policy.
<johnb850> II use the name of the East German Police as a joke, to shadow the policy of a govermant...
<osanllyer> they build a firewall called GFW to filter any infomation they dont want the people know
<johnb850> good movie on the topic, "the lives of others" , , ,
<osanllyer> ……
<osanllyer> today's AIDS' Day ha
<johnb850> "see other window"
<lon-lon> hi
<snarkster> dolphin just crashed trying to get the debug info to make a report. what is the debug info called
<snarkster> I have "?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3 in my crash report assistance. Need the dbg info for libdbus-1.so.3
<snarkster> is anyone talking in here or is it just a waste of my time to come in here?
<gorgonzola> snarkster: u got a question, then ask, and wait for someone to pick it up
<gorgonzola> else, no, not much social talk around these parts, i'm 'ffraid
<snarkster> I have asked twice already. :)
<gorgonzola> sorry, was just coming back
<gorgonzola> then you'll have to be patient :)
<snarkster> understood.
<gorgonzola> ok, your issue seems above my head.. but it seems that you need debug symbols for that lib.
<snarkster> right cant locate them in apt-cache search
<gorgonzola> libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg? don;t know if Glib is what you need. i don;t know shit about debugging :)
<gorgonzola> oh. 1-2... nevermind
<snarkster> i have that installed, Im not good at debugging either but I want to help
<snarkster> im getting "This crash information is probably not useful
<gorgonzola> did you try submitting the bug report anyway?
<snarkster> yah Ima go ahead and submit
<gorgonzola> sometimes launchpad finds other bug reports that have already been submitted.
<gorgonzola> ok, good luck. gotta go now.
<Guest77661> hello anyone there
<sparrowg> yes?
<ganesh_> how to edit boot menu
<sparrowg> which version?
<sparrowg> 9.10?
<ganesh_> yes
<ganesh_> sparrowg: i can't see menu.lst file like that in 9.04
<sparrowg> the file is called grub.cfg
<sparrowg> but you're not suppot that file
<sparrowg> i'm trying to figure out how to edit the file
<bigdaddy> can anyone please help me mount XP on my kubuntu installation using dmraid?
<selina> Hi
<sidracer> I'm new at using this irc app
<sidracer> I have a problem with kubuntu but it's unusual... not sure who to ask? :(
<devious> ..
<sidracer> who is in charge of this site and other kubuntu sites?
<darkdelusions> sidracer: if you have a question its just best to ask
<darkdelusions> and once of us will attemp to steer you in the right direction
<sidracer> okay, well, it's bad... something i did...
<sidracer> not really a support question but i limited my support sources
<sidracer> i had problems with kubuntu and ubuntu before and got too frustrated but it's fine now... I can deal with it... so, I am hoping that this channel will welcome me..
<sidracer> dark: are you reading me?   I don't want to bother anyone if they are busy
<darkdelusions> just ask away
<sidracer> I did have one support question but I'll save it for now... it's towards my laptop but i don't have it with me right here
<sidracer> dark:  I used kubuntu forums but i got banned because of my behavior... i just wanted to apologize but i don't think they accepted it...
<judgen> is there a way to reassign mouse buttons?
<sidracer> my support question is how to enable 3d effects with older hardware... but, i'll look into it later... i edited xorg but i am not sure what to put there
<sidracer> is it not a good question?   I just wondered if this is the only other support source
<darkdelusions> Google is generally my support source
<sidracer> dark:  yes, that's a good one
<sidracer> but, if the solution is from the forums... i can't read it now
<darkdelusions> Pretty much anything ubuntu will work on kubuntu as well so there for i normall just search for Issue ubuntu
<darkdelusions> or if its a kubuntu specific problem I generally ask here
<judgen> is there a way to get qt4 apps to look as all my qt3 ones?
<sidracer> dark:  okay, that's a good point and idea... thank you
<sidracer> dark:  do you know of any issues in ubuntu/kubuntu regarding older ati hardware... if you know about mesa and dri issues?   I tried kubuntu and ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop but i get lockups
<sidracer> or if you know if any x or xorg or ati guys come on here any time?
<darkdelusions> sidracer: not really I am a Nvidia guy so i dont deal much ati stuff or pay attention to ATI stuff really
<sidracer> i did google and followed some supposed solutions in the ubuntu forums but when i tried to use some of their suggestions, they didn't work
<sidracer> dark:  I prefer nvidia too but it's my laptop and i'm stuck with the ati card in there :)
<darkdelusions> have you tried one of the old cd 's like 9.04 and see if the same thing happens
<darkdelusions> 9.10 seems to be quirky
<darkdelusions> that sound like a silly answer
<darkdelusions> but I have to do it before in the past
<darkdelusions> sidracer: when you say lock ups does X just lock up on your or does it hard lock the system?
<sidracer> hard locks the system
<sidracer> yes, 9.04 works fine
<sidracer> what does that mean?
<sidracer> i tried on 9.04 and i can use 3d effects... i think... been a while since i tried but i remember it works when i try live cd
<sidracer> by lock up, too, i mean the mouse freezes....  the cursor does that spin and then freezes
<sidracer> keyboard and mouse becomes non-responsive
<sidracer> this is after enabling 3d and if i try firefox... soon after I click the icon or select it from menu... things lock up
<sidracer> 2d worls fome
<sidracer> oops, works fine
<sidracer> and of course, 3d effects is enabled on live cd as default
<sidracer> and open source radeon driver is in the kernel as default so it's loaded.... installed...
<sidracer> and there is no default xorg.conf anymore ...well, not in 9.10.... i don't understand it all but something about HAL implementation?
<darkdelusions> sidracer:  tbh i wish i could help ya on that one
<TuxLove> Hello
<judgen> sidracer: i still use a custom xorg... since it seems xorg messes up the aspect ratio of the screen if i dont.
<sidracer> dark: no prob... the wish is appreciate :)
<sidracer> judgen:  yes, I think I would need one, too... but, not sure what should be there
<judgen> sidracer: Mostly the same except for the card spcific portions.
<judgen> sid: what hardware do you have, and how does the problem manifest itself?
<sidracer> judgen:  mobility radeon 9000 card... i guess the other name is the series, RV250
<sidracer> it's old... I know....
<judgen> So you are using the Opensource drivers i assume?
<judgen> as the fglrx driver from AMD does not support that old cards any more.
<judgen> Whats the problem with the xorg.conf?
<sidracer> yes, you assume correctly
<sidracer> there is nothing in xorg.conf?   or if i look at it, there is not much there
<sidracer> i'm confused because even when googling and trying to figure out what should be there...
<judgen> does xorg start for you or are you stuck in CLI?
<sidracer> there is so many intangibles or variations...
<sidracer> it depends... are you talking about starting up with 3d or 2d?
<judgen> either.
<sidracer> with 3d , it will start but i can't run anything... i have tried an experiment with the live cd...
<judgen> cant run?
<sidracer> first, i tried firefox... but it locks up
<sidracer> then i tried synaptic and when i tried to stretch the window, it locks up
<sidracer> can't run because entire computer locks up... freezes
<judgen> ill tell you what to write in your xorg in private chat so i dont flood the channel.
<sidracer> judgen: thanks
<maco> you could just pastebin it..
<judgen> maco: i dont have a login to the pastebin.nl service.
<maco> paste.ubuntu.com
<maco> no login required
<maco> tbh, ive never heard of a pastebin requiring a lorgin
<maco> *login
<sidracer> i'll try anything... just curious of what to try
<Mountainman> .
<judgen> sidracer: now ive written you a tutorial.
<judgen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332148/
<judgen> sidracer: hope it works for ye.
<judgen> if you use a international keyboard layout you might want to add that too, but well get to that once it works.
<judgen> feels like ive left something out... but i aint sure.
<VirtualExplorer> hi there
<judgen> howdy VirtualExplorer
<VirtualExplorer> i just got facebook games to work on ubuntu... but the flash doesnt save the cookies/cache i mean once loaded, if i log out... it shld load quickly
<VirtualExplorer> but it doesnt
<VirtualExplorer> it takes same time as if it is loading for the first time
<judgen> hmm i dont use facebook for games, so i wouldnt know anything about it.
<judgen> what browser?
<VirtualExplorer> firefox 3.5.5
<judgen> have you tried with konueror?
<VirtualExplorer> i just updated firefox  via update manager
<VirtualExplorer> on the old firefox it wasnt even working.. but when i updated it atleast worked
<judgen> are you using flash of gnash?
<judgen> or*
<judgen> also it might be worth checking if you have more than one flashplugin.so in your system.
<VirtualExplorer> adobe flash m using
<VirtualExplorer> the latest version
<judgen> altest from repos or the beta from adobe?
<VirtualExplorer> i got it from synaptic package manager
<darkdelusions> wow finger print scanners are kinda lame under linux :)
<tsimpson> remove the words "under linux" and, yes, you're right :)
<judgen> Anyone know why compiz uses 100%cpu all the time in kubuntu for me.
<bagustian> halooooo
<EagleScreen> halo bagustian
<bagustian> :D
<ct529> hi everybody! I have discovered that none of the SIP phone available have direct support for pulse audio server (including Twinkle and Ekiga)
<ct529> what do you think?
<ct529> I do realise that OSS and Alsa sound is redirected through pulse audio, but would it not be better to have direct output to pulse audio?
<maco> sure
<maco> but if the software doesnt support PA output....*shrug*
<ct529> maco: I wonder how complex is to make at least one SIP phone compliant with pulse audio .... I think we are a bit weak on SIP on Kubuntu .... I have tested most of them including things like qutecom and their audio performance is not brilliant on kubuntu ....
<maco> kubuntu doesnt include pulse
<maco> nor does xubuntu
<maco> just ubuntu
<ct529> maco: I have kubuntu, and it does definitively include pulse!
<maco> it definitely does not
<maco> pulse is in the repositories since they are shared with ubuntu
<maco> you must've installed something that depends on it
<ct529> maco: well, it does on mine .... I installed 9.10 64 bit and it came with pulseaudio included and active .... which actually the only thing that works with all applications really
<ct529> maco: so what does kubuntu uses if not pulse audio?
<maco> pulseaudio isnt on the kubuntu cd
<maco> just goes straight from phonon to alsa
<maco> if you install pulseaudio, it goes phonon -> pulseaudio -> alsa
<ct529> maco: I installed from the Internet with the usual procedure .... but had previously installed from the DVD and the pulse audio was there (I have several machines with kubuntu)
<maco> ah yeah there was a bug in the 9.04 DVD
<maco> kubuntu's not *supposed* to have pulseaudio though
<ct529> maco: I do not even see phonon in the list of multimedia servers
<maco> its not a server
<maco> you dont *need* a sound server
<maco> you just need the alsa-lib api
<maco> phonon is an abstraction above that for gstreamer & xine
<maco> and if you want to use a sound server, you can shove pulseaudio between phonon and alsa-lib
<ct529> maco: a bug in 904 that installed the whole pulse audio thing?
<maco> but phonon's purpose is just to make working with gstreamer & xine easy
<maco> yes, pulseaudio being installed by the 9.04 DVD was a bug
<ct529> maco: I do not understand why you do not want to have an audio server
<maco> some people dont think "i can play music over the network!" matters
<maco> pulseaudio makes what would be black magic wtih pure alsalib easier...but for basic usage...no difference
<ct529> maco: well, on 9.10 64 bit, if I remove pulseaudio I can tell you kde audio applications do not work well at all
<maco> oh i like pulseaudio
<maco> but the other kubuntu developers tell me it breaks every other kde user's system
<maco> i guess you and i live in the same parallel dimension
<ct529> maco: :D if I do remove it and channel everything phonon > alsa some kde audio applications do not work well (for example twinkle audio works really poorly)
<BANSAL> hi everybody...
<ghostcube> lo
<BANSAL> I have ubuntu 9.10 live cd. when i try to install it live it shows  6-7h for installation.
<BANSAL> can anybody tell me what's problem if any??
<ct529> BANSAL: what is your hardware?
<BANSAL> it's 80 GB HD and 512 MB RAM
<m4rtin> BANSAL: could the disc potentially be scratched (causing a great deal of CD re-reading)
<BANSAL> m4rtin: I have just got my new ordered disk...
<ct529> BANSAL: what about processor? disk interface?
<BANSAL>  processor is intel dual core
<ct529> BANSAL: the RAM is not very large, but it does not sound as if there is any good structural reason for being so slow ....
<ct529> BANSAL: are you sure the live cd is ok and the hard disk is ok?
<BANSAL> ct529: i think so because i have just the new cd
<BANSAL> and hard drive is perfectly ok...
<ct529> BANSAL: is the hard disk very full?
<BANSAL> no it has enough space ...
<BANSAL> around 7-8 gb
<ct529> BANSAL: could you please post your partitioning and status of the partitions?
<BANSAL> sure..
<BANSAL> it's 10gb for C
<BANSAL> and 21.5 for rest four
<BANSAL> i mean 21.5 each
<ct529> so windows on C?
<BANSAL> yeah
<ct529> and the remaining 3 (not 4) are 21.5 each?
<BANSAL> oohhh..m sry...
<BANSAL> remaining 3
<ct529> what the state of occupation of the partitions?
<ct529> and how much did you assign to the swap?
<BANSAL> well m trying to install it in F and there is still 15 Gb free...
<ct529> it should really be enough .... what about the swap?
<BANSAL> what's that swap??
<Barbadillo> hi all
<Barbadillo> i have problems with audio and skype
<Barbadillo> after upgrade to karmic
<Barbadillo> anyone can do skype calls with karmic and pulseaudio?
<ct529> BANSAL: the swap is an area of the disk you allocate to be used as extension of the memory for when the memory is filled by your applications .... ar eyou using manual partitioning or automatic partitioning?
<ct529> Barbadillo: yes it works here
<ct529> Barbadillo: open your multimedia server, and look what is in it
<BANSAL> m using partition manually...
<Barbadillo> ct529: i have "pulseaudio", "intel ich5" and "playback/recording through the pulseaudio server"
<ct529> Barbadillo: in what order
<Barbadillo> ct529: pulseaudio first
<ct529> Barbadillo: then create a swap partition of at least 1024 MB
<Barbadillo> this is for BANSAL
<ct529> Barbadillo: put them in this order: playback/recording through the pulseaudio server, pulseaudio, intel ich5 and try again
<ct529> Barbadillo: sorry, I meant BANSAL then create a swap partition of at least 1024 MB
<BANSAL> ct529: ok ...then..
<ct529> BANSAL: then try again and let me know ....
<BANSAL> okk...i just try...
<Barbadillo> ct529: no way, skype say "audio problems"
<ct529> Barbadillo: have you tested the audio output in the multimedia sound server widget?
<Barbadillo> ct529: yes it works, any application is ok, just skype problems
<Barbadillo> ct529: what have you got in the skype audio devices options?
<ct529> Barbadillo: pulse audio server local
<ct529> Barbadillo: which is what you should actually select if you have pulse audio installed :)
<Barbadillo> ct529: no way, i can't hear skype test call...
<ct529> Barbadillo: what version of skype?
<Barbadillo> ct529: 2.0.0.72-1, the kubuntu package
<ct529> Barbadillo: that is the old version who had some problems .... install the new one .... 2.1.047
<ct529> Barbadillo: I seem to remember I had some difficulties as well with that version
<Barbadillo> ct529: where did you get the new one? which repository?
<ct529> Barbadillo: I do not know .... I normally get it directly from skype .... but I imgine there is a copy in medibuntu
<aomegax> hi
<aomegax> i have a problem at boot...
<BANSAL> ct529: hey thanks dear...
<BANSAL> it's done this time...
<BANSAL> :)
<aomegax> after selecting kernel 2.6.31-15 i have initramfs problem
<aomegax> my root device isn't recognized
<ct529> BANSAL: because the memory was not too large, it need somewhere where to work on :)
<aomegax> so it is shown busybox
<BANSAL> ct529: yeah might be...
<ct529> BANSAL: I imaginw really, because I never had the problem before :)
<BANSAL> well can i know something about u personally..
<BANSAL> ct529:
<ct529> BANSAL: ?
<BANSAL> ct529: yeah...
 * ct529 holds onto the privacy of my data ....
<aomegax> I have mounted my distro with live cd
<aomegax> I had reinstalled kernel and so I was started
<aomegax> at rebooting the same problem
<aomegax> so I have done the same procedure
<aomegax> but nothing!
<aomegax> how must I solve?
<Barbadillo> ct529: thanks, now i can hear the test voice but can't hear my own
<ct529> Barbadillo: what did you select in option?
<Barbadillo> ct529: pulse audio server local
<ct529> Barbadillo: for everything?
<Barbadillo> yes
<ct529> Barbadillo: Did you check the mixer? is your capture line and you mic properly selected?
<Barbadillo> ct529: yes my mic is "capture selected"
<ct529> Barbadillo: Mux level?
<Barbadillo> ct529: what's mux level?
<ct529> Open your mixer
<Barbadillo> opened
<ct529> don't you have a mux level?
<Barbadillo> no
<ct529> what is the input source?
<aomegax> does anybody know how to write uuid on partition?
<doktoreas> Hello folks..I just moved from ubuntu to kubuntu, but the dialog when saving files it's still the gnome one
<Barbadillo> ct529: a mic
<ct529> Barbadillo: a mic or the mic?
<ct529> Barbadillo: is it internal or external?
<Barbadillo> ct529: is external, the headset micorphone and was working before karmic
<ct529> Barbadillo: what option do you have in input sources
<Barbadillo> ct529: i don't have an "input source" option
<mmo|> Sound does not seem to work on vlc on my kubuntu? Anyone know what could be the problem. It seems it works SOMETIMES. But very rarely...
<ct529> Barbadillo: that is very unlikely .... go to settings and make all the important flags active
<paulie> whats the name of the kubuntu bling installer background wallpaper (the blue one with the circles) ?
<vandenoever> are there any qt 4.6.0 packages for jaunty yet?
<sidracer> hello, is maco or darkdelusions reading this?
<sidracer> mmoj: sound works for other applications but not vlc?
<paulie> whats the name of the kubuntu bling installer background wallpaper (the blue one with the circles) ?
<Barbadillo> ct529: thanks for your help, i found the capture volume that was zero level, now i can hear my message
<mmo|> Sound does not seem to work on vlc on my kubuntu? Anyone know what could be the problem. It seems it works SOMETIMES. But very rarely...
<paulie> whats the name of the kubuntu bling installer background wallpaper (the blue one with the circles) ?
<sidracer> mmoj: when you say it works SOMETIMES, what do you mean
<Barbadillo> mmo|: vlc works on my kubuntu
<sidracer> mmoj: randomly works or you get it to work for a while and then it stops working?
<sidracer> does the sound work for other applications?
<sidracer> paulie:  sorry, i don't know... I don't change my wallpaper
<sidracer> mmoj: only thing I could think of is that audio codecs for your vlc got corrupted or something.... make sure you have audio codecs installed or change the plugins
<sidracer> make sure sound is not muted, too
<mmo|> sidracer: it seems random the way it works. I am not doing anything to make it work. It just sometimes does!
<Barbadillo> mmo|: it depends on the file maybe
<mmo|> Barbadillo: no, all files have no sound :-(
<Barbadillo> mmo|: with mplayer can you hear them?
<Nikitta> hi everyone
<Nikitta> I've installed a package using "tar xvzf" command. I've just noticed that this package exists in the repositories, so I was wondering which command would allow me to delete the package before I re-install it through the repos
<sidracer> mmoj:  you could try this "check the "use S/PDIF when available" box under the audio settings section of preferences"
<sidracer> someone in ubuntu forums was having problems with his sound in vlc and reported a solution as that
<paulie> whats the name of the kubuntu bling installer background wallpaper (the blue one with the circles) ?
<lovre> hi all. I seem to have a problem. I cant update with KPackageKit, it says: "Failed to fetch ,,, Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)"  I dont understand why its trying to connect to localhost? I think it might have something to do with me trying to install tinyproxy, firehol and dansguarding the other day. But i have purged all of them. Nevertheless, it seems as if i am myselfs proxy or something....
<lovre>  Any ideas about this??
<sidracer> Nikitta:  I think it might be 'sudo apt-get remove' and then type in the package name
<lovre> Nikitta: well, if you unpacked it as archive, you can simply delete it manually.
<Nikitta> sidracer: I belive "apt-get remove" will only remove packages installed by the repositories wouldn't it?
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i need some help
<lovre> !ask
<sidracer> Nikitta:  yeah, you could be right
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lovre> EagleScreen: ^
<EagleScreen> i must to debug a KDE apps which crash at KDE logout
<Nikitta> lovre: Ok, the tar function only unpacks right? to "install" the programm there should be some more commands like "make" am I right?
<lovre> EagleScreen: look at the logs?
<EagleScreen> therefore, i need to start it from a tty console
<lovre> Nikitta: yes, you are right, tar just unpacks the archive, and nothing is "installed" to be said. To install you have to have an install script, or a deb package, or something like that...
<Nikitta> lovre: ok, great, thank you
<EagleScreen> I remember that I can run a X application from a tty console, if I indicate which X session it uses, but i can not remember the syntax
<lovre> Nikitta: no problem
<sidracer> Nikitta:   I think you use 'sudo rm...' then to delete it
<Nikitta> sidracer: yes, right. Thank you for your help
<sidracer> Nikitta:  you're welcome...I'm not really helpful but still trying ;)
<sidracer> Eaglescreen:  what are you trying to run?
<EagleScreen> Kgmailnotifier
<EagleScreen> I try to obtain a backtrace
<sidracer> are you using a shell or you want to run it from a terminal console?
<marincho> Zdr
<EagleScreen> sidracer: i need to run it from tty because it crash at KDE logout
<marincho> I need help for sharing kubuntu with windows
<doktoreas> hello..anyone knows why kio_trash brings CPU to 99% at random?
<marincho> Someone from Bulgaria?
<marincho> help me
<TheSkyNet> hi all
<TheSkyNet> how do i look at the contens of the cd i looked in meda/cdrom
<jacek> Welcome
<TheSkyNet> will it be because its on my sata cabel insted of ide
<martin____> hi
<hsanders> Can anyone help to solve a igoogle problem in firefox 3.5.5?
<marincho> I need help for sharing kubuntu with windows
<Slash[GnR]> hi... i just installed kubuntu 9.10 and i cant get any sound through the headphones jack, though the speaker jack works fine... i unmuted everything and set the levels to high but still no luck... what could it be?
<SeekerNL> is there a program where u can easy add subtitles to a existing dvd?
<ubuntu__> hey all, looking for help with Huawei E620 USB modem, it gets recognised when I first plug it in, but then it dissappears from network manager. Can anyone give me a clue?
<julien_> francais ?
<benny__> Hallo, wie zum Geier kann ich einen benutzerdefinierten anwendungsstarter im panel erstellen?
<benny__> Ich will einfach ein binary aus meinem home-Ordner starten
<marincho> Hi, i need help for connect kubuntu pc with windows xp notebook
<benny__> Hello, how do I create a custom app-starter in my panel. I want to start an application that is stored in my home-folde
<benny__> kde 4.3
<lowbtry> hey , is here anyone whos hosting CS 1.6 servers ? because i need some help ...
<chisel_> good morning everyone.
<chisel_> i can not for the life of me get screensavers to come up. all googles/searches/research is coming up with no results. Please, i need definitive answers! using 9.10
<Barbadillo> what do you use to scan documents?
<chisel_> i don't know
<chisel_> i'm not ubuntu saavy, i depend on the glorious community from (k)ubuntu
<Pici> I know kooka used to exist for scanning, but it doesnt seem to be present in Karmic
<chisel_> how do i get my screensavers working? specifically electricsheep. None works.
<chisel_> oh c'mon ppl!! 308 users, and nobody can help?
<Vroomfondle> you might have more luck if you specify exactly how they "don't work"
<Vroomfondle> i.e. if there are any error messages or anything
<julien_> salut
<chisel_> no errors, just don't work. don't work means just exactly that. lets not over analyze. this is a common problem with karmic, but i'll be tarred and feathered if i could find a solution.
<chisel_> salut julien. ca va?
<julien_> salut chisel :) ca va et toi , c'est francais ici ?
<chisel_> non, englais ici
<julien_> a tu es anglais et tu parles francais
<chisel_> ouais, je parles francais. j'ai apprendu en ecole
<julien_> j'ai appris, apprendu lol
<chisel_> lol
<julien_> ;) c'est marrant
<julien_> je parle tres mal anglais moi
<chisel_> pourquoi? ecq tu es francaise? ou canadienne?
<Growlithe> Guys, English only
<julien_> francais, je vis a Paris
<chisel_> la ville des lumieres!
<julien_> lol oui
<chisel_> sorry just tryin to help someone since i'm strikin out
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: well, do you mean that the screensaver won't load at all (even when you preview it) or do you mean that it doesn't trigger after the set period of time?
<chisel_> both
<chisel_> i managed to learn how to get the screensavers into the list, all the settings indicate all is well with the universe, yet, testing doesn't trigger, nor do they trigger at teh set time
<chisel_> i've downloaded all the kscreensaver stuff, ALL
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: try running from command-line?
<Vroomfondle> they're ".kss" files, and should be in your path. For instance, asciiquarium is kdeasciiquarium.kss
<chisel_> i don't know the command to do that.
<Vroomfondle> just open a terminal and type "kdeasciiquarium.kss" then press enter
<Vroomfondle> or the name of some other screensaver file
<chisel_> k, i'll try that now. back in a flash.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<chisel_> results: Mplayer popped up and did nothing
<chisel_> i typed in electricsheep
<Vroomfondle> that's weird
<Vroomfondle> *mplayer* popped up O.o
<chisel_> kdeforums has alot of ppl asking for help with this, and i'll be danged if i could find a solution. lotsa ppl chiming in with something to say, but not being helpful.
<Vroomfondle> try "electricsheep --mplayer 0"
<chisel_> scott@scott-desktop:~$ electricsheep --mplayer 0
<chisel_> bad option: --mplayer, try --help
<Vroomfondle> odd. That option works on my PC.
<Growlithe> I don't know, I never use a screensaver, I just have the screen go blank after awhile.
<chisel_> i have issues with my movie players too since my upgrade to karmic. perhaps y'all could help with that instead?
<chisel_> none of my movie players will play in fullscreen, nor let me scale the windows without spreading the movie all over my desktop, whilst the inside of the window is black
 * Gintulis is away: Gone away for now
<chisel_> i can only view movies in a 4"x5" window since upgrade
 * Gintulis is back.
<tsimpson> !away > Gintulis
<ubottu> Gintulis, please see my private message
<chisel_> surely, out of 300+ ppl, someone has advice
<Vroomfondle> there are probably less than 5 people actually paying attention to the channel at any one time (hell, chances are least 150 people don't even have their IRC clients open at the moment) ;)
<Vroomfondle> sounds like a graphics driver issue though
<Vroomfondle> what card?
<chisel_> this is an upgrade issue, all was fine prior to upgrade
<Vroomfondle> I wonder if the kwin compositing stuff isn't happy
<Vroomfondle> yes, but the upgrade will have upgraded graphics drivers and kwin
<chisel_> i've even removed compiz
<Vroomfondle> well that'll make no difference - KDE doesn't use compiz
<chisel_> lol that explains why it never worked!
<Vroomfondle> :)
<Vroomfondle> kwin has its own in-built compositing stuff
<Vroomfondle> try this in a terminal:                glxinfo | grep -i dri
<chisel_> nothing at all came up
<Vroomfondle> right, then DRI is not enabled. This is generally required for things like video scaling and desktop effect compositing
<Vroomfondle> it's usually enabeld by default if the graphics driver supports it
<chisel_> ok! now we're getting somewhere!
<Vroomfondle> what graphics chipset do you have, and are you using standard open-source drivers or the manufacturer's driver?
<Vroomfondle> (the former is default)
<chisel_> let me find out
<chisel_> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96) {recommended]
<chisel_> thatz all Hardware Drivers will tell me
<chisel_> i don't know where else to look
<Vroomfondle> hmm
<chisel_> i'll check with Ubuntu Tweak
<Vroomfondle> I think that's the NVidia manfuacturer driver, which is in theory the one you want to use in order to get DRI support
<Vroomfondle> (otherwise known as the "restricted hardware driver")
<Vroomfondle> I wonder if there's a regression bug in it in Karmic which is causing it to not like your graphics card
<chisel_> i suspect that is not the case. i say that cuz of all the ppl in the forums with way better cards having the exact same issues
<chisel_> of course i assume that with very little actual knowledge to go on
<chisel_> tell me what DRI is please
<Vroomfondle> Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<Vroomfondle> basically, it's the thing which allows applications to make use of your graphics acceleration
<chisel_> is there an app that handles it? in which i can check settings?
<Vroomfondle> well, there used to be a configuration file but that's no longer used. If you check /var/log/xorg.0.log and search for "DRI" you may find something
<chisel_> how about nvidia X server settings?
<Vroomfondle> that's where the window system logs its messages, including graphics-driver-related ones
<Vroomfondle> I don't think the nvidia-settings window shows it
<Vroomfondle> at least, it doesn't seem to on mine
<chisel_> i shall check, just to be sure
<Vroomfondle> ah
<Vroomfondle> it's under OpenGL/GLX Information
<Vroomfondle> mine says "Direct Rendering: Yes" at the top.
<Vroomfondle> (this is in nvidia-settings)
<chisel_> kk lemme fire it up again, i just closed it
<chisel_> i have it
<Vroomfondle> it's on? hrm
<Vroomfondle> that is quite odd. Incidentally, what graphics card do you have? You see there are two nvidia drivers available, each supporting different cards
<Vroomfondle> it's unlikely that you have the wrong driver if it worked before, but it's worth checking just incase the upgrade process installed the wrong one
<chisel_> geforce2 mx/mx 400
<chisel_> i know, its crusty
<Vroomfondle> I see. The 96 driver is correct, then.
<chisel_> how bout under x server xvideo settings ---sync to Vblank. i remember seeing vblank mentioned in my research.
<chisel_> in my case its currently un-checked
<Vroomfondle> hrm
<Vroomfondle> well, try it
<Vroomfondle> can't hurt
<chisel_> k i did, and now will test a video
<chisel_> nope
<Vroomfondle> a bit of googling seems to suggest that the 96.43 driver (which you have) is potentially a bit incompatible with the version of xorg (the "x window system" server which provides all the graphics)
<Vroomfondle> there's some talk of NVidia providing an updated driver to work with the new xorg, but I can't find any confirmation as to whether that's happened
<bmunger> anyone know why jabber on kopete disconnects every 5 or 10 minutes for me?
<bmunger> It's not the network and its not the server
<chisel_> is there any chance to adjust xorg to become compatible? i konw nothing of xorg
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: no, not really. xorg is a very important bit of software (without it, you'd have no desktop/windows), and downgrading generally isn't an option because so many other bits of the system depend on it.
<chisel_> how bout settings within my video players?
<Vroomfondle> well, you want them to use either XV or GL for output in order to use video accelerationf eatures & scale videos properly, etc. - you could play around in their settings dialogs
<Vroomfondle> I suspect they're currently trying to use XV, which is best in theory, but GL would be good enough if it'll work for you
<chisel_> i currently use dragonplayer the most. is there a distictly better option? i've tried a number of players, all with the same results. and i would prefer to limit myself to one player
<chisel_> every developer is biased towards their own progam. and so are the ppl who use them
<chisel_> i hear good things about xine and kaffeine. but i'm a little confuse about back-ends and front ends
<Tm_T> chisel_: I believe Kaffeine uses same what Dragonplayer does these days, Phonon that is
<chisel_> i was led to believe that kaffeine IS dragonplayer...is that not true any longer?
<Tm_T> chisel_: never been that way, two different apps
<chisel_> i should say, that the article i read led me to believe that dragonplayer is the new name for kaffeine. i've been known to mis-read stuff before~ wouldn't be surprised if this is the case here
<chisel_> yet, we digress...
<chisel_> perhaps i should go back to GDM to get things working properly with my retro g-card?
<Tm_T> chisel_: retro?
<chisel_> old
<Tm_T> chisel_: so, what card it is then?
<chisel_> geforce2 mx/mx 400
<Tm_T> chisel_: hmm, and it fails in kdm?
<chisel_> not really. it is glorious in 9.04. but, i recently went to 9.10, and poof, everything is bonkers
<Tm_T> chisel_: that's weird
<chisel_> indeed
<chisel_> how would i go about going back to 9.01 until the next LTS is released? will i have to backup and reformat?
<chisel_> i'm not opposed to a clean install, but it'd be a shame to loose all my bookmarks and torrents i haven't watched yet.
<Tm_T> chisel_: you can use GDM if that works well
<Tm_T> chisel_: I know that KDM isn't always the best one, though I haven't much looked into it lately
<chisel_> well lets address going back to jaunty. how would i save all my bookmarks in firefox? is there anychance of saving my torrents without burning to disks?
<six6> chisel_: save your home directory
<six6> all your personal settings are stored there
<chisel_> to disk?
<chisel_> CD i mean
<six6> depends on how big it is?!
<six6> maybe a secnónd partition that will not be formatted
<six6> second
<chisel_> well i've got 120gb hd, so i think the chances of saving my movies are nil. how bout the bookmarks?
<chisel_> i can always watch the movies and then do the reformat
<six6> firefox bookmarks are stored in .mozilla in your home dir
<six6> why do you want do format at all?
<Tm_T> I think there's way to export bookmarks so you can just save them in somewhere
<six6> no way arround reinstalling?
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<Tm_T> subito: depends on why that happens, does it happen every time?
<subito> Tm_T: i've just installed it and that's what i get when i click on the icon
<chisel_> six6: i haven't decided yet that reformatting is the way to go as yet. but, since all my current problems came from upgrading to 9.10 and failing to find solutions...it just seems logical
<Tm_T> subito: ok, have you asked in #kde ?
<subito> Tm_T: yes but you answered first :D
<six6> ok from the beginning, what problems are there?
<Tm_T> subito: ah, indeed
<chisel_> six6: ~1: no video scaling/fullscreen on playback. 2: no screensavers will trigger.
<six6> does the first one depend on the desktop effects? Did you try to deactivate them?
<chisel_> no, the videos will play, but only in a 4x5 window, its won't let me scale or play in fullscreen. i don't believe i have any desktop effects on. i never use em, but i am not sure
<subito> no idea for kgmailnotifier?
<Tm_T> subito: sorry, no
<six6> in "System-Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects" you can switch them off
<chisel_> k done.
<Roasted> every time I log into my windows file server through dolphin, it asks me about 7849894839 times to log in and Im typing the right info in. How can I, you know, get to my files?
<chisel_> lets see if that improves things
<Roasted> wow now I get access denied
<chisel_> six6: eureka!! disabling those effects enabled me to view in full screen and scale! lemme buy you a beer mate!
<chisel_> now give me a few mins to see if my screen saver will trigger...keep yer fingers crossed
<six6> ;) np, glad to help
<Tm_T> chisel_: I'm actually amazed they were enabled in the first place
<chisel_> so am i given that i never use em. i just did a test on the screen saver, and POW! Came right up! i can't believe it was that simple!
<six6> so no more thinking about how to save your settings/movies ;)
<Tm_T> chisel_: good news then (:
<chisel_> roger that!
<six6> what graphics adapter do you have? nvidia or ati?
<chisel_> nvidia g-card. don't know what an adapter is
<Vroomfondle> adapter = card
<six6> means the same in this case
<Vroomfondle> two words for the same thing
<chisel_> ah
<chisel_> you young folks and all yer 'puter lingo....lol
<Vroomfondle> six6: chisel_ is using the old legacy 96 driver with a Geforce MX. At a guess, something in the new kwin or xorg doesn't like it.
<Tm_T> six6: chisel_ has old MX/MX400
<chisel_> ok someone tell me about kwin. what is it?
<six6> aah, played arround a few weeks ago with a p3 600MHz and MX400, couldn't get the driver to work properly. Now it runs without acceleration, but its just a surf-station...
<Vroomfondle> KWin is the piece of software that's responsible for organising windows on-screen. It's part of KDE.
<Mitschel> xorg doesnt support the legacy drivers anymore, i think since version 1.5, had the same problem
<six6> also called "Window Manager" because of it's job ;)
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<chisel_> six6 or anyone else. should i look into a new g-card, how can i be sure to buy a new one that will be compatible with this clunky macheen?
<six6> How does the rest of the machine look like? Processor, RAM...
<chisel_> i have an older sony viao
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: you can still find AGP Geforce6/7-series cards on the internet
<six6> uhm notebook?
<chisel_> desktop
<Vroomfondle> unfortunately last time I looked the AGP cards were no cheaper than the PCI-Express equivalents (low production numbers, I guess)
<chisel_> pentium 4 cpu 2.2o ghz, 2gigs ram
<chisel_> its an ati card
<Vroomfondle> a geforce is an nvidia card
<chisel_> ok maybe i'm confused again then
<chisel_> its the card with the little hook where the lock goes
<Vroomfondle> you mean AGP
<chisel_> ah ok
<Vroomfondle> "ATI" are/were a manufacturer of video cards (radeons)
<chisel_> ooooh...my bad
<six6> ok the computer could handle a faster card in my opinion
<Vroomfondle> Definitely.
<six6> but maybe someone else can help you find e mathing one, i'm not that informed atm
<chisel_> what do you recommend i get? something on the cheap
<Vroomfondle> you won't get much choice
<Vroomfondle> AGP is very out-of-date
<Vroomfondle> 95% of cards on sale today are PCI-Express
<Tm_T> Vroomfondle: well, out-of-date in market, not in use (:
<Vroomfondle> just look around dabs, scan, ebuyer, amazon (or your local equivalent) and see what you can find that'll fit in an AGP slot
<chisel_> AGP 4X, 32 MB
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: where do you live? (what country)
<chisel_> i'm in oregon, usa
<six6> something of the geforce 6xxx series maybe?
<Vroomfondle> yeah, a geforce 6-series AGP would do nicely
<Vroomfondle> and would be supported by the newer nvidia drivers
<Vroomfondle> you can get 7-series AGP cards too
<Vroomfondle> chisel_: http://www.amazon.com/AGP-Graphics-Cards-Computer-Add-Ons/b/ref=amb_link_6488902_25?ie=UTF8&node=290433&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1HVHRHAQE7SD7E5CNX55&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=501911171&pf_rd_i=193870011
<Vroomfondle> hrm, hang on though
<adac> I cannot play neither add nmp3 files to the amarok playlist. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<six6> i have to go, see you later guys
<chisel_> dig it. i'm really stoked! i've been workin on these issues for a week now....glad its outta my hair
<chisel_> thanks for the help six6 and vroomfondle
<Vroomfondle> no problem
<six6> np
<chisel_> +karma to both of ya
<adac> however I can add and play ogg files. I'm very confused
<Vroomfondle> adac: perhaps you need to install an mp3 codec? I think there's a bot factoid about it
<Vroomfondle> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vroomfondle> mp3 counts as a "restricted format"
<adac> Vroomfondle, Well I added all codecs free and non free. I can play the files with other players though. But not with amarok
<adac> Vroomfondle, strange thing is that I can't even add them to the playlist
<Vroomfondle> tbh I think amarok's just a bit rubbish at the moment. I've given up using it on my laptop because I can't add *anything* to the playlists.
<sporedi> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ----------(next line)---E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/-----(last line)-----E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<adac> Vroomfondle, You had the same problem?
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: what's user's it running under?
<Vroomfondle> adac: similar. I gave up very quickly and just started using VLC instead.
<sporedi> this is my 1st server installtion
<sporedi> normal user asweel as i try with root
<adac> Vroomfondle, I see. Well at least I'm not the only one then!
<sporedi> sudo -i
<Vroomfondle> you'll need to be root for it. What command are you running exactly?
<sporedi> u r also facing same problem ?
<sporedi> after server installtion is there any post installtion command to be perforam ?
<boa__> good evening
<Vroomfondle> I've not had a problem, no. You shouldn't need to do anything post-installation as such.
<mdk66> Good evening =)
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: what command are you using, exactly?
<sporedi> i tryed sudo apt-get install gnome
<sporedi> i tryed sudo apt-get install uprade
<sporedi> i tryed sudo apt-get install update
<Vroomfondle> hmm. That should work.
<ubuntu_> ok
<sporedi> i am running on intel c2d and iso was amd64 ,is that is a problem ?
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: do "ls -alt /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/cache/apt/" and put the results in a pastebin so I can see them
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: no, that should work fine. Core2Duo is AMD64-compatible.
<Laeborg> how do I allow a user to use wget?
<sporedi> there are 3 files and 1 folder
<ubuntu_> i want to install live messenger in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> any one help me please
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: need to know the permissions (the bits that look like d-wx---rwx)
<Vroomfondle> and also the owner
<sporedi> for all files
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: for all those files, yes. Put the output of the command in to pastebin.com and then give me the URL
<sporedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332444/
<ubuntu_> anny one answer me please
<ubuntu_> !
<Vroomfondle> ubuntu_: I don't think you can install it. You could try Wine.
<Vroomfondle> or a non-MS client
<Vroomfondle> sporedi: those permissions are fine. Hmm.
<Vroomfondle> so you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<Vroomfondle> do you have any other apt clients (e.g. synaptic, aptitude) running at the same time?
<sporedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332446/
<sporedi> Vroomfondle: can i send u pm
<Vroomfondle> if you like
<Vroomfondle> I don't have long though - I am going home soon
<nsujir> hi
<sporedi> when i run sudo apt-get install gnome or any package i am getting error with ----Reading state information... Done
<sporedi> E: Couldn't find package update
<subito> hi, i got "Connection failed" on kgmailnotifier, what can i do about it?
<juan__> i've installed kwin from a ubuntu minimal install, some apps work others fail with a bus error, konsole/konversation are fine but kwin and quassel fail :S
<Boohbah> hello
<Boohbah> what is the proper way to start kde with ssh-agent? i would like to enter my passphrase only once
<Boohbah> ssh-askpass !
<D-coy> m4v, lady, where r u? :*
<rafasmart> anyone noticed that kdenetwork-filesharing tab on kde4(karmic) doesn't work on folders at Desktop?(only inside dolphin, for instance)
<JediMaster> Anyone know why amarok seems to have forgotten all my track details and doesn't even try to read any ID3 (or similar info)? I've checked the same m4a track in VLC and it reads the track info.
<Mamarok> JediMaster: which version of Amarok?
<JediMaster> Mamarok, hi there, it's 2.2.1 (kde 4.3.3)
<Mamarok> JediMaster: do a full rescan, then restart Amarok, there was a database upgrade, but the trigger did not work
<colo> hello, hi can i install spanish lang in kubuntu ?
<JediMaster> Mamarok, also, whenever I try and drag a song from the playlist on the right to the saved playlists it adds the wrong song every time
<colo> i installed the metapackage kubuntu-desktop, but i dont know how to install the spanish lang
<Mamarok> JediMaster: as I said, do a full rescan, the restart it first
<JediMaster> Mamarok, how do you run a full rescan? tools->update collection does nothing
<colo> someone knows which is the package name ?
<Mamarok> colo: second
<colo> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> colo: its language-pack-kde-es-base
<Mamarok> that should drag in all the rest
<colo> thanks a lot Mamarok
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<Mamarok> JediMaster: in the settings -> Collection -> Rescan
<Mamarok> rescan, not update
<chisel__> this may not be the place to ask, but i'll try anyway. is there a tool like stumbleupon for konqueror?
<JediMaster> Mamarok, thanks got it "Fully Rescan Collection"
<Mamarok> chisel__: you can add the stumbleupon engine to the existing ones AFAIK
<Mamarok> JediMaster: just don't forget to restart Amarok after that
<chisel__> mamarok: yer gonna have to dumb it down for me...i'm a kde noob
<JediMaster> Mamarok, will do, I think it may not help that the library is on a NFS mount and Amarok may have opened before it had mounted
<rafasmart> rgreening: is you that was working on samba sharing? you can confirm why this tab doesn't show up at Desktop?
<rgreening> rafasmart: samba sharing is utterly broken, and hence not enabled for a while now.
<rgreening> rafasmart: for lucid, we plan to fix tihs, by implementing samba usershare and ripping everything else out
<JediMaster> Mamarok, that's sorted the playlist out, thanks, going to try adding a song
<Mamarok> JediMaster: indeed, you should have the collection available if you want to scan it
<antonio_> ciao
<rgreening> rafasmart: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing
<JediMaster> Mamarok, nope, it still adds the wrong song to the saved playlist when I drag it across
<rafasmart> rgreening: but for folders, it works fine, right?
<JediMaster> but at least I have artist/album names now =)
<Mamarok> chisel__: I don't use Stumbleupon, but since it's just another search engine, you should be able to add it in the settings
<JediMaster> Mamarok, it's weird, if I drag the same song, every single time the same wrong song is added to the saved playlist, and if I try the next song down, another wrong song is added
<Mamarok> chisel__: in Settings -> Web Browser -> Web shortcuts
<Mamarok> JediMaster: tried a double click?
<Mamarok> instead of dragging
<JediMaster> Mamarok, that plays the song
<chisel__> thanks mamarok, i'll poke around with tht and see if it pops up. could you suggest something else that does the same thing? just in case mind you
<memenode> pulseaudio is BS
<memenode> just another layer of problems, because Linux didn't have enough complexity and half assed systems as it is
<rafasmart> rgreening: at least, with kdenetwork-filesharing I got a folder to be shared by samba, but I noticed that when I double click on a folder at desktop this tab doesn't appear
<rgreening> rafasmart: the Share tab should still be there... that is part of kdelibs. If it's missing, you have something broken...
<rafasmart> rgreening: but this tab appear on same folder inside dolphin
<rgreening> oh... afaik, it's only in dolphin...
<rgreening> where were you doing this outside dolphin?
<juan__> http://pastebin.com/d31f078e0 < every time i try and run amarok
<juan__> any ideas what the cause of the problem is?
<Mamarok> chisel__: since I don't use StumbleUpon it's hard to tell, you might have a look at the settings there
<JediMaster> Mamarok, it's weird, no matter what I do it always adds the wrong song to the saved playlist
<Mamarok> JediMaster: strange, and everything is tagged correctly?
<JediMaster> it's like it's a pointer pointing to the wrong index in a list of songs
<rgreening> rafasmart: actually, it's part of the file properties dialog, so anything which shows the file properties dialog will show the share tab
<JediMaster> or as if there's an offset
<Mamarok> JediMaster: do you have some filtering active whe  you do this in the Collection Browser?
<rafasmart> rgreening: i know users that manipulates folders on desktop often then on dolphin
<JediMaster> Mamarok, when I double click the songs on the right hand panel it plays the correct song and they have the right details
<JediMaster> Mamarok, at the moment, yes, let me try without
<Mamarok> JediMaster: could be a bug in the SQL query used
<JediMaster> Mamarok, same with or without a filter
<Mamarok> hm, not the query then.
<rgreening> rafasmart: are you talking about desktop in a KDE or Gnome session? Desktop for KDE uses Folder-view applet, and accessing file properties there works.
<JediMaster> Mamarok, the playlists are stored in sqlite?
<JediMaster> Mamarok, looks like an interface bug
<Mamarok> JediMaster: care filing a bug on http://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=amarok ?
<chisel__> mamarok: it just lets you hit a button to browse various sites on the web pertaining to interests. one may vote up or down on a site. one may also subscribe to members' "thumb ups" its really just a way to browse the interweb filtered thru interests
<JediMaster> sure, will do
<Mamarok> JediMaster: no, default in 2.x is mysql embedded
<JediMaster> embedded mysql? interesting, didn't know it existed =)
<Mamarok> chisel__: I really can't help here, maybe they offer a plugin?
<rafasmart> rgreening: yeah, its KDE. on folder view applet
<Mamarok> JediMaster: yep, and you alos have the option to use an exernal MySQL server
<Mamarok> also*
<rgreening> rafasmart: so, right click and get properties, just like any other folder
<rgreening> the share tab will show
<chisel__> mamarok: no worries mate, i'll poke around and see. thanks for your attention anyhow. Happy Holidays all.
<JediMaster> Mamarok, ohh funky, run one on my router/testing server downstairs, that'd be handy =)
 * JediMaster gets scared as kde.org knows his email address and he can't remember registering or logging in
<rgreening> rafasmart: even if you do this, it's still busted. Installing the kdebase-filesharing + samba + changing the filelistset perl script to SUID root may get you there, but no guarantees on what will or will not work or how it may corrupt/alter your smb.conf file.. it's unmaintained upstream.
<Mamarok> JediMaster: well, you obviously did, b.k.o is not omniscient :)
<JediMaster> Mamarok, yeah, but doesn't make it any less freaky
<rgreening> rafasmart: which is why we are ripping it our for lucid, if all goes well.
<Mamarok> JediMaster: you must have registred at some point on the bug tracker, maybe to follow a report or such
<telecentro> OOOOOI
<telecentro> hellooooo
<rafasmart> rgreening: a screenshot of what i'm talking: http://bit.ly/88LUej
<rgreening> rafasmart: it looks like you are trying to share '/' which is not possible. it has to be a directory under /home/<your user id here>
<rafasmart> rgreening: no, its the same folder(testesmb on /home/rafael/Área de Trabalho), but accessed for diferent ways
<rgreening> rafasmart: if you can describe exactly how you got this, I may be able to see if I can duplicate it here...
<takis> how can i change firefox's menu size in kubuntu?
<rafasmart> rgreening: I'll try. 1st sorry because it's l10n. Área de Trabalho stands for "Desktop". on left,  properties folder by folderview. on right properties by dolphin
<rgreening> rafasmart: it could be related to localization issues in the way the filelistset perlscript works... maybe try with english locale or on a regular folder name like /home/rafael/test
<rafasmart> rgreening: i'll do that right now
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> rafasmart: I would suggest filing a bug, but I expect the only fix that will happen is completing the new spec.
<bradpitt> hi.. does anybody here have a problem with VLC playing .iso file? everytime i play .iso vlc crashed. and then i try with other video player like totem, mplayer and gnome mplayer but they can only play dvd menu and i can't click on play movie or sth. i'm not sure what's causing this problem but vlc is ok until i add kubuntu backports ppa to upgrade amarok. surely it's only my foolish judgement to say ppa for kubuntu backports causing this problem, but as
<bradpitt>  long as i know vlc is using qt. i'm on ubuntu karmic. thanks
<dawid> jest ktoś z polski?
<bradpitt> !pl | dawid
<ubuntu> hi all, could you pl. help how to restore grub on to my sda?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, which grub , drub2 or legacy ?
<BluesKaj> err grub2
<ubuntu> BluesKaj not sure i am in karmic, and there is no "grub" command
<rafael_> rgreening: i got the same behavior: http://yfrog.com/casharetabp
<BluesKaj> are you dual booting with windows ?
<ubuntu> yes, I just installed it and restored my home partition (fstab editing done)
<rgreening> rafael_: bizarre. I can definately say I cannot duplicate that here. What kde version you running?
<rgreening> rafasmart: ^
<ubuntu> BluesKaj or do i need to reinstall? I have moved my root partition
<rafasmart> rgreening: kdenetwork-filesharing deb package is 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, I had the same problem , but due to my laziness I had to reinstall to / ..it will save your configuration files and some packages/apps , but any installed from source will need to be reinstalled
<rgreening> rafasmart: I apologize, I just got it to do the exact same thing...
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> rafasmart: try changing the view from Desktop, to some other folder (specify the folder)
<rgreening> rafasmart: It appears ot be specific to when folderview is set as a Desktop
<rgreening> and only then...
<rgreening> rafasmart: actually, if you select show a place (second option) and choose Desktop, it behaves correctly.
<rgreening> strange indeed.
<rgreening> That, I would file a bug on...
<Karansac> Hi. I'm using twinview mode from nvidia-settings in order to have a dual-screen under kubuntu 9.10. The thing is that when I unplugg the secondary screen from my laptop the mouse can stil go out of the main sceen
<rafasmart> rgreening: thanks!
<rgreening> rafasmart: I believe the issue is that the Home folder is actually a Desktop file, and it will not provide "share" for the Home.desktop shortcut.
<rgreening> maybe intentional... dunno
<rafasmart> rgreening: yeah, perhaps its due to different location/ relative path. did you remember that, on default folder view settings, appears on general tab Location: / (desktop)
<prince_of_bodom> how do i remove the timer for shutdown/restart etc in kubuntu?
<rgreening> the location there is actually just for indicating it's a desktop file I guess...
<rafasmart> rgreening: now, selecting 'show a place', appear like on dolphin, absolute path, and everthing works
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> cool
<rafasmart> rgreening: i'm little confused if its kde/kubuntu, and kdenetwork-filesharing/another component? when you filled, could you please let me know (link)?
<noctule> prince of bodom: Go into system settings -> advanced -> session manager
<maco> its broken
<maco> the kde samba config thingy has been broken for ages
<noctule> prince of bodom: then untick confirm logout
<bodom> prince_of_bodom: -.-
<maco> (at least in kubuntu...)
<maco> (dunno about other distros)
<ubuntu> BluesKaj ok, i will se what i can do
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, there might be a better way if you check around ...it was too late for me , had to install windows and it blew away grub
<kriss3d> Can anyone tell me why i cant get an IP from the router when using wicd as network manager ?
<rgreening> rafasmart: I'm guessing kdelibs is where the support is actually implemented for the properties dialog w/ share
<rgreening> well. not guessing.. but it's likely where the desktop piece needs to be implemented to support this...
<kriss3d_> Odd.. after three days trying to make my wifi accept WPA-PSK encryption.. now it works
<pagore> hi guyz :)
<pagore> i need 1 command for my terminal, i want to find out the proces wich use dpkg
<pagore> i want to kill this prozess because i cant update
<pagore> i get this error
<pagore> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pagore> i know there was 1 prozess, does somebody know? :)
<pagore> top is to general, this dont show me the correct one
<rafasmart> rgreening: yeah, it my thought, once tab is working when is called, should be 'who/where' calls
<kriss3d_> pagore:  oh try sudo apt-get install
<kriss3d_> that worked for me
<pagore> kriss3d_: wow that was easy xD
<kriss3d_> did it work for you as well then ?
<mofux> is kde4.4 alpha 1 being released today?
<pagore> because after i tipped that in konsole says i have to use "sudo dpkg --configure -a" than i made this and now i can update :D
<pagore> ok ty bye :)
<kriss3d_> yeah.. i had exact same problem yesterday as well.. couldnt update anything
<kriss3d_> Hi.. does anyone know if a program that will let me convert a .flv file into a mp3 ? (i need to capture the sound from a youtube flash file
<andrew__> Heya guys, wondered if you could help me with something?
<kriss3d_> andrew__:  shoot
<fjoffily> alguem fala portugues:
<rafasmart> fjoffily: nao aqui // not here :)
<andrew__> mmkay, well i lost was dual booting, then i broke windows so now im solely on kubuntu 8.10. I have gotten my wireless network usb card installed using ndiswrapper but every so often it disconnects and refuses to reconnect, at this point i have to reboot to get internet back, any suggestions?
<Pici> fjoffily: #ubuntu-br
<fjoffily> where:
<fjoffily> ok
<kriss3d_> andrew__:  thats odd. try doing the ifconfig <wifi> down
<kriss3d_> then same but switch down with up
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<kriss3d_> Oh god i love my ubuntu so much i want to make love to it
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<BluesKaj> tran228, not here pls
<andrew__> tried that, it didnt ask for my su password so i dont think the commands worked
<andrew__> yep i tried that
<andrew__> seemed to work, but im not an extreme fan of bandaids
<tran228> please help me identify this song very easy http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/550851259697143.mp3
<Pici> tran228: This is a support channel, please stop posting irrelevent links.
<tran228> whats your problem to tell me
<tran228> its very easy and take only 30 sec
<tran228> just tell me an i leave
<andrew__> thats  bloody good song
<andrew__> anyway, thanks guys, i'll prob see you soon
<kriss3d_> BluesKaj:  it seems that even though i did make a desktop widget to start WoW.. I often lose access to the folder. Looking at the rights through dolphin it tells me i dont even have any rights to view the contents of the folder
<kriss3d_> i keep having to set the rights.. somhow it reverts it all the time
<BluesKaj> kriss3d_, right click on the folder/ propereties / make exe
<kriss3d_> make exe ??
<maco> executable
<kriss3d_> i can rightclick the folder and view its properties.. there is no make exe tab or button
<kriss3d_> right now the rights seems fine.. but usually when i start up wow by starting the desktop button ive made for it.. it blocks me from launching it
<BluesKaj> kriss3d_, permissions tab
<rafasmart> rgreening: did you filled the bug? because i want to subscribe myself. and thanks one more time
<rgreening> you should file the bug rafasmart, as having the person who detected it and with the screenshots :)
<kriss3d_> BluesKaj:  ok this is odd.. i just restarted my computer.. and looking at the rights its fine.. but.. when i click the widget to the launcher (which starts up the wow.exe) it shows the launcher.. then clicking play will NOT launch wow.exe but just close the launcher and aparently setting the permissions so i cant access the folder
<BluesKaj> kriss3d_, permissions tab ?
<kriss3d_> yes
<BluesKaj> on the wow folder itself
<kriss3d_> yes
<kriss3d_> the folder is in my homefolder
<kriss3d_> and when just looking at the properties it cant even determine the size of the folder due to not having access to it
<barovski> somebody use codeigniter ???
<BluesKaj> kriss3d_, you may want to start over , if so follow this : http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/How-to-Setup-World-of-Warcraft-on-Linux.html
<kriss3d_> but i can enter the permissions tab and set it so the owner (me) have full access.. then clicking OK.. then into properties again and having it apply that to all subfolders as well
<rafasmart> rgreening: sorry, I understand that you would file when you say "<rgreening> strange indeed.  \n That, I would file a bug on..."
<kriss3d_> ok ty BluesKaj
<rafasmart> rgreening: but I'll do that, like you said, filling on kdelibs, right?
<rgreening> The "I would file a bug" was just indicating it was a scenario under which it would be prudent to file a bug. Sometimes I forget the sublte nuances in languate can get misunderstood easily :)
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> language ...
<rgreening> I cant speel either
<rgreening> spell..
<rgreening> see
<rgreening> haha
<FloodBotK2> rgreening: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rafasmart> ok I get it :D
<rgreening> oh my.... I think that's my queue to move onto to other work.
<rstob911> ive installed kubuntu and updated all the bug fixes now my wireless internet will not work
<rstob911> it sees the wireless networks but will not connect to them and yes ive put in the correct password
<bluepuff12> so even though kubuntu 9.10 comes with kde 4.3.2 I can upgrade it to kubuntu 9.10 withkde 4.3.3?
<TeLLuS> bluepuff12: yes, but its no longer 9.10 then but it used as a base so it is in some way
<bluepuff12> so just installing kde 4.3.3 would be pretty much the same thing?
<alexander> does anyone know how to work grass gis?
<jhutchins_lt> So how are you supposed to manage the boot menu in grub2?
<Guest38366> hi all, tell me a bounch of reason why i sholud choose Kubuntu instead of gnome Ubuntu :)
<TeLLuS> Guest38366: If you like it better..
<gugu_> becaus it good-looking
<nonameNN> is there any ppa with themes for kde?
<rocky|raccoon> Hello :> Is there anyone here that's using kdenlive on a regular basis in Karmic? It worked fine for me in 9.04, in 9.10 any usage of the "monitors" causes it to freeze, which pretty much makes it useless for video editing :<
<galvarino> hey, kinda in a pinch here, my desktop in jaunty is gone...
<galvarino> the computer hangs if I try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<galvarino> alt F2 works though, mouse is here and all
<TeLLuS> galvarino: then do not use /etc/init.d/kdm restart  .. :)
<galvarino> tried to remove my .kde folder, didn't do much heh
<olegs> hi guys
<olegs> anybody knows how to enable bidirectional mode in kmail?
<TeLLuS> galvarino: what about using xstart?  same problem?
<TeLLuS> galvarino: startx that is..
<galvarino> TeLLuS: let me try
<galvarino> TeLLuS: sevrer already running
<galvarino> server*
<TeLLuS> galvarino: Do you get a picture? When doing a normal reboot? kdm login?
<galvarino> TeLLuS: black screen with a mouse pointer atfer a while
<TeLLuS> galvarino: ok
<TeLLuS> galvarino: try run the df command  and check permissions of /tmp
<galvarino> TeLLuS: http://pastebin.org/59389 output of permissions on /tmp/
<TeLLuS> galvarino: checking that not any file mount is delaying and that it can use /tmp
<TeLLuS> galvarino: need to use ls -al  to see permissions of /tmp itself..
<galvarino> oh :P
<TeLLuS> .
<galvarino> drwxrwxrwt   9 root root  4096 2009-12-01 22:32 tmp
<TeLLuS> look ok to me
<galvarino> want the output for the hidden files inside tmp?
<TeLLuS> no.. Running df is not hanging..  Something else then..
<TeLLuS> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  ?
<galvarino> TeLLuS: guess I'll come back tomorrow, gotta run :/
<galvarino> oh
<TeLLuS> ok
<galvarino> /usr/bin/kdm
<TeLLuS> did it work before?
<galvarino> yup
<galvarino> rebooted like 3 times today
<galvarino> worked 2 first times
<kernco> Will Qt 4.6 be in Karmic backports, or should we install from a ppa?
<galvarino> anyway gotta scoot... thanks for the hints so far TeLLuS
<galvarino> night peeps
<TeLLuS> galvarino: another time.. Bye
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> Amarok 2.2.0 is not able to read in my MP3 collection
<marcreichelt> the collection scanner just hangs up at 98%, the CPU load is 100%
<BluesKaj> marcreichelt, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<marcreichelt> BluesKaj: already is installed
<Benkinooby> i was checking google and all but still i don't know: is dolphin file manger able to du ftp over ssl or tls ?
<Benkinooby> or do i need to download a extra ftp manager?
<marcreichelt> maybe the collection is too large, right now I am running "amarok --debug" to see what is going on
<marcreichelt> it seems to work fine if I copy my collection step by step
<BluesKaj> marcreichelt, libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<marcreichelt> BluesKaj: it can play the MP3s
<marcreichelt> AmaroK just takes a *lot* of time scanning them
<bodom> marcreichelt: what DBMS are you using? Is a fresh install or are you upgrading from previous version?
<marcreichelt> bodom: fresh install
<marcreichelt> it seems to use the internal MySQL DB
<BluesKaj> marcreichelt, make sure you don't have the tag option turned on, otherwise a large collection will take forever
<gorgonzola> marcreichelt: how many tracks in the collection?
<bodom> marcreichelt: I had same issue with debian
<bodom> marcreichelt: They fixed it on 2.2.1 but it isn't available on ubuntu by now
<marcreichelt> Benkinooby: I think Dolphin should work fine, just klick into the location bar and enter your ftp URL
<gorgonzola> marcreichelt for reference, i have over 13k, and it was slow as molases with internal SQL, switched to external mysql server, now it flies.
<gorgonzola> that option was ported from 1.4 in 2.2.2, i think.
<marcreichelt> BluesKaj: which tag option?
<marcreichelt> gorgonzola: ahh, ok
<bodom> btw 2.2.0 is quite buggy
<bodom> I'm waiting to see lastes release on ubuntu, by now, I just stopped using amarok :\
<marcreichelt> I already did this on KDE 3
<marcreichelt> bodom: what do you use right now?
<marcreichelt> I wanted to use Audacious
<BluesKaj> for IDing the songs ..not sure if that is turned on by default
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: it works, but the tsl or ssl doesnt kick in
<bodom> marcreichelt: nothing, i manually open my files by hand
<marcreichelt> maybe enter sftp:// ?
<marcreichelt> or ftps:// ?
<gorgonzola> marcreichelt aaah, sorry, i'm using 2.2.1 with external mysql. it is available in kubuntu-ppa, i think...
<marcreichelt> oh...
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: trying...
<marcreichelt> Audacious can scan all my MP3 files, but it can't play them with PulseAudio
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: this is what i get: 503 Invalid sequence of commands (AUTH SSL/TLS required prior to authentication).
<marcreichelt> Benkinooby: hmm, maybe you should use Konqueror then
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: i just was wondering if dolphin could manage, what i would like.... looks like i have to go for extra softwaree :(
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: thanks for help
<marcreichelt> no
<marcreichelt> konqueror is installed
<Benkinooby> marcreichelt: ah, i see it
<marcreichelt> just give it a try, you can skip to extra software (maybe GFTP?) later if it doesn't work
<gorgonzola> bodom: you should try the latest version of amarok in the ppa. it is much improved, specially since they restored the external mysql option.
<bodom> gorgonzola: I had it, then i migrated from debian to kubuntu and I seen kubuntu still got 2.2.0
<marcreichelt> gorgonzola: does external MySQL work with 2.2.0?
<bodom> gorgonzola: is there a way to install it on kubuntu?
<marcreichelt> bodom: see the latest news on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<gorgonzola> marcreichelt: to be honest, i don;t remember. i know it was reintroduced recently, and i'm using the newer from the kubuntu ppa (ie, 2.2.1), so probably it was introduced in 2.2.1. try the version in the ppa
<bodom> marcreichelt: I love you :D
<gorgonzola> bodom yes. karmic has 2.2.0 by default, but the kubuntu repo has the newer versions of amarok, as well as almost all of kde. a very fine alternative if you need specific features :)
<gorgonzola> bodom give me a sec...
<marcreichelt> gorgonzola: ok, I think I will upgrade to 2.2.1 and switch to an external MySQL DB :)
<gorgonzola> bodom marcreichelt: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main that's the ppa. see for yourself here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.2.1
<bodom> marcreichelt: 2.2.1 works like a charm :) 2.2.0 is very buggy
<bodom> I'm installing 2.2.1
<gorgonzola> you'll love it. i couldn't believe how faster my collection was after the switch. even modifying fields from within amarok's tag editor was almost instantaneous :D
<gorgonzola> ok folks, good luck with the amarockin'. gotta go now.
<marcreichelt> bye gorgonzola
<bodom> bye gorgonzola!
<bodom> marcreichelt: can you download the PPA repository key?
<bodom> marcreichelt: server times out to me
<marcreichelt> bodom: there is a "It works!" Apache message on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<marcreichelt> maybe there are working on something right now
<marcreichelt> oh, and http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A takes way too long
<marcreichelt> bodom: anyway, you can do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in the Terminal right now and get the key later
<bodom> marcreichelt: I don't like to install unsiigned package
<bodom> marcreichelt: I'm going to manually import this key http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<marcreichelt> then wait for the Keyserver ;)
<marcreichelt> is it working for you?
<zykem> hi guys
<bodom> marcreichelt: I copy/pasted the code to a ubuntu.key file then apt-key add /tmp/ubuntu.key, it worked
<kriss3d_> Can anyone recommend an easy to use and effective firewall ?
<bodom> kriss3d_: guarddog
<bodom> zykem: hi
<kriss3d_> ty
<bodom> kriss3d_: welcome
<marcreichelt> so http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A worked for you? Interesting - I don't get a response
<marcreichelt> ah, now!
<bodom> marcreichelt: there should be some congestion, even downloading packages is pretty slow at only 30kbps
<marcreichelt> and now the console method worked again
<rstob911> its been slow all day seems they are syncing possibly
<marcreichelt> does anyone know why the NetworkManager applet does not connect to my WLAN automatically on startup?
<bodom> marcreichelt: have you saved the WPA password?
<marcreichelt> bodom: I just found out the checkbox for "Connect automatically" was not selected
<marcreichelt> selfowned ;)
<bodom> lol
<bodom> I'm gonna restart kde, brb
<marcreichelt> oh wow, Amarok 2.2.1 parsing all my MP3s in less than 5 seconds!!
<marcreichelt> somehow I think the internal DB of AmaroK is really slow, maybe they don't use SQLite the right way
<bodom> what's "the right way"?
<marcreichelt> bodom: you can execute SQL queries directly, meaning the file is updated every SQL statement, or you can use the commands BEGIN and COMMIT
<marcreichelt> this way all changes get written in one step, which is much faster
<bodom> marcreichelt: yep, but compared to MySQL is slower anyway
<bodom> marcreichelt: 'cuse you can use transaction on mysql too :)
<marcreichelt> right
* Riddell changed the topic of #Kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.3.4 is out
* Riddell changed the topic of #Kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<bodom> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<garrythefish> as i said, not enough real drilling
<garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<ubuntu> hello
#kubuntu 2009-12-02
<laura> hi
<Roasted> anybody get malformed url before in konq?
<laura> does anyone know what I can do with my firefox, because it's using up all the memory
<geekles> anyone know how to get the fancy new screen from ubuntu-server?
<geekles> nvm, it's called byobu and it's already installed
<geekles> googleismyfriend.doh
<geekles> is there a ppa for rekonq that has 0.3.0?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> cant update anything, i keep getting an error
<ubuntu> hai
<Walzmy_> My wireless connection keeps dropping and the only way I can get it to reconnect is to reboot the computer.
<osanllyer> who can affored me a irc channel which users like chatting
<gorgonzola> maybe you should try a social chatting channel?
<osanllyer> o~ but where can i find the channel address
<beener> could someone help me get my bluetooth working
<osanllyer> i had joined about 10 chat servers
<gorgonzola> address? you just need the name. hard to find on freenode, as this network is more project oriented. feel free to ask project related questions though :)
<beener> this is the last thing i need to fix before its runing perfectly and i can start working on the non importan issues
<osanllyer> o
<somenick> having a problem where a smbfs mount isn't showing the contents of the share.  It's reporting the free space correctly, anyone have an idea what would cause that?
<beener> i can connect to the bluetooth device with the gnome bluetooth app but no kbluetooth
<davep> unmount it, remount and make sure the share name is correct
<beener> not*
<beener> even though it is paired with the computer it im not able to use it
<somenick> it's mounting from fstab on startup, and I have restarted a few times.  deff sure the name is correct, it can report the free space and stuff
<beener> could it be pulse audio that is messing with it?
<somenick> I think it might have to do with permissions, just not sure how to rectify it, or determine if it's an issue on the server or client end...
<davep> does dmesg say anything?
<dtchen> beener: it won't be PA unless you installed it, or it was pulled in as a dependency. Kubuntu doesn't ship it by default.
<somenick> nope,
<beener> then i installed it by acident trying to fix the bluetooth
<beener> is there a way to unistall it
<dtchen> sure, just purge pulseaudio
<Roasted> whats up fellas
<beener> dtchen: it should be sudo purge pulseaudio right? been a long time sence i used linux
<dtchen> beener: you can use a GUI package manager to fully/completely remove it
<dtchen> beener: or, in a Konsole, sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio
<beener> dtchen: do i have to restart after this?
<beener> dtchen: because pulseaudio is still the only one that shows up in skypes options
<beener> ah well ill try again tomarrow im to tired right now
<beener> dtchen: thanks for the help
<ybit> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<davep> muahaha, it works!
 * davep is packing many live cds onto one USB
<davep> ffs, why am i getting popups that wont go away
<davep> I DONT WANT O ADD WIDGETS
<davep> :P
<FloodBotK2> davep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> sup guys
<osanllyer> muahaha?  the big bang theory?
<kebomix> hello , i have ati 3650 on my laptop and i installed ATI driver from official website and everything works okay except Hibernate doesn't work , i have kubuntu 9.10 karmi
<kebomix> any solution ?
<Ahmuck> [23:10] <Ahmuck> is there a way to set a widget's size?  ie, the clock?
<Ahmuck> [23:10] <-- Darkedge has left this server ("Gone. Installing KDE insted of XFCE :)").
<Ahmuck> [23:11] <Ahmuck> i need multiple clocks on my desktop, and would like to set them all the same size
<Roasted> does anybody know if theres a way to save multiple credentials for different servers I connect to?
<Roasted> my credentials can vary but it seems in KDE I only have 1 option
<FeasibilityStudy> I installed the newest Amarok from backports.  When I tried to scan my collection it froze and I had to close Amarok.  I then decided it might be a bug so I downgraded to the old Amarok.  Now when I scan my collection it freezes every time.  Any ideas
<FeasibilityStudy> 'I have deleted all Amarok config and .rc files.  I don't know what else to do.
<eaglephoenix30> guys i need help i disabled network mannager because i was trying to get wicd working becase of my web can some one tell me how to enable that back on
<eaglephoenix30> so i can configure my wirelles connection
<eaglephoenix30> anyone
<lovre> can someone please help. when trying to update witk kpackagekit, i get an error message, saying it cant download from 127.0.0.1. But that is localhost, how come its trying to download from there??? Only thing i can think of doing is installing tinyproxy and firehol and then removing them. Could it be something got messed up during that. This is the complete message: http://pastie.org/723071
<eaglephoenix30> can someone help me enable knetwork back?
<lovre> eaglephoenix30: what do you mean?
<eaglephoenix30> well i had internet connection before i was trying to install wicd and when i did it it desabled my current knetwork manager now i don't have access to i nternet i was trying to install wicd because of web
<eaglephoenix30> how can i enable knetwork back
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone having any problems with KDE 4.3.4 and amarok?
<lovre> eaglephoenix30: run 'knetworkmanager' ?
<eaglephoenix30> i can't do it
<eaglephoenix30> i con't have internet connection now
<eaglephoenix30> it's saying it's not installed
<eaglephoenix30> it got removed when i tryed to install wicd i think
<eaglephoenix30> so do i have to install kubuntu again?
<eaglephoenix30> there is no way i can install plasma-widget-knetworkmanagement application with out internet
<bazyli> hi all
<kebomix1> hello , why text selection is slow on okular ?
<lovre> kebomix1: have you installed your graphics driver?
<kebomix1> lovre: yes
<kebomix1> just installed it :D
<lovre> kebomix1: proprietary?
<kebomix1> no official driver from ati website
<lovre> kebomix1: and its still slow?
<bazyli> Are you know any programs to learn deutch or russian for english?
<lovre> kebomix1: how about some effects, are they also slow? Maybe compiz or selection in dolphin....
<kebomix1> lovre:yeah i just disabled effects , :D , i will see
<kebomix1> lovre: yeah it is abit faster
<lovre> kebomix1: did you try effects like Cube Rotation, is that slow?
<kebomix1> i disabled all effects
<student> jsem prase
<student> xD
<egoflux> what's the package name for the kde control center?
<egoflux> anyone know?
<lovre> egoflux: kde control center is not aroud for some time now. iirc
<lovre> egoflux: use System Settings instead
<egoflux> ok...where do i change default apps? i want to make kopete open firefox
<egoflux> nevermind
<egoflux> lol
<lovre> egoflux: run systemsettings and click default applications :)
<ybit> !bashrc
<ybit> can someone share their default .bashrc with me
<ybit> i deleted mine
<teebot_> i think you can create a new user, default .bashrc will be created for that new user. Am i right?
<ybit> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<ybit> oh, nothing there :\
<ybit> ah it's /etc/skel/.bashrc
<freewillie> Hey
<freewillie> Ive a simple question, how can I get back my program bar, iam working with kubuntu 9.10 and have accidentely removed, that widget from the taskbar
<imachine> hello
<imachine> I install kubuntu-desktop for a while
<imachine> but I removed it
<imachine> and now my firefox doesn't hint it's fonts as it used to.
<imachine> what is left over that I can remove, can someone lend a me a hint here?
<TeLLuS> imachine: See here what it is installing or recomends for hints http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kubuntu-desktop
<aza___> anyone familliar with cetnreon
<aza___> ?
<aza___> i mean centreon
<dandalion> iam in here too?
<wilsby29> no you are not
<dandalion> ok :D
<wilsby29> I'm not sure my update manager is working correctly
<wilsby29> in previous versions of kubuntu I have received fairly quick bugfix updates
<wilsby29> but my kde in karmic koala is still at kde 4.3.2
<wilsby29> and 4.3.4 has been release with some bug fixes I actually want
<Tm_T> wilsby29: see topic
<wilsby29> oh
<Tm_T> wilsby29: also see kubuntu.org (:
<noren> !bandwidth
<judgen> can i use a kde3 colourscheme file for setting up kde4?
<Tm_T> judgen: no, not really
<doktoreas> hello folks..anyone using facebook plugin for kopete?
<doktoreas> I can't see any contacts but they send me messages..
<bazyli> Je tu kto?
<shrikant> Vroomfondle: hi
<Vroomfondle> hi
<shrikant> thanks
<shrikant> do u have any idea on ubuntu cloud
<balazs> hali
<sebaz> I've installed 9.10 and the audio is broken with everything except the boot and shutdown sound... anyone?
<TeLLuS> so it is working then..  Or rather what is not working?
<sebaz> everything like flash mp3 games what ever
<sebaz> won't work
<sebaz> every Intel mobo that I've tested seem to have this problem.. some one said a broken pulse engine.. but I don;t know
<TeLLuS> sebaz: same with amarok?
<sebaz> I'm using audacious..
<Mamarok> sebaz: don't use pulseaudio with Kubuntu, it's not meant to
<sebaz> 9.04 installed.. and sound and all programs do fine..
 * Mamarok has sound working correctly with just Phonon and the xine backend
<TeLLuS> sebaz: Check setting in system-settings multimedia
<sebaz> Mamarok, is that default?
<Mamarok> sebaz: yes, pulseaudio definitely is not default in Kubuntu, KDE doesn't use it
<sebaz> oke thanx.. now I know that pulse isn't for KDE :) what does KDE use then in pref.?
<Mamarok> sebaz: the default is Phonon with the xine backend, restricted codecs are in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebaz> Mamarok, thanx I will reboot to 9.10 now... and will be back
<Sebaz> Mamarok: hi back and got a message from kde
<Mamarok> which is?
<Sebaz> where can I upload an image?
<Mamarok> imagebin.ca or imageshack.us
<tsimpson> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Sebaz> http://imagebin.ca/view/bYe7yJg7.html
<Sebaz> this is the error that I get
<tsimpson> that probably happens because pulseaudio locks the sound hardware (afaik)
<Mamarok> Sebaz: because you didn't remove pulseaudio
<Mamarok> Sebaz: you need to remove pulseaudio, , push the pulseaudio entry in the phonon settings to the bottom (it's due to a library you can't remove)
<Sebaz> oke then I will remove the pulse
<Mamarok> then remove $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE
<Sebaz> Will try
<Sebaz> oke did the things but no sound.. but i did a tail /var/log/messages and it said :
<Sebaz> pulseaudio[1776]: alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 18.00 dB to 18.00 dB which makes no sense.
<pcfreak_> Hi I have a working dual screen config. The only problem is, that the logon screen etc. is shown on the external. I need my laptop built in to be the primary monitor and I need to fix the monitor positions. currently the external is physically right of the notebook but linux thinks it is left of. can someone help by studyying my xorg.conf. http://paste.ubuntu.com/333096/
<Mamarok> Sebaz: well, apparently you still have pulseaudio installed
<Mamarok> Sebaz: check if you have a asound.conf in your home folder
<Mamarok> and check if you have nothing muted in Kmix
<Sebaz> kmix checked and settings are oke.. I don't have a asound.conf in my home
<Mamarok> no other .asoundconf or such?
<Mamarok> and you did remove the phonondevicesrc I told you?
<Sebaz> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> Sebaz: kmix sometimes hides some channels, none of those muted neither?
<Sebaz> Mamarok: KDE did repond to that but failed to capute it.. I will remove file again and restart kde and will capture the error
<Sebaz> Mamarok: will capture with kmix :)
<Sebaz> brb
<amokpaule> Hello, does someone know if i need special drivers for a creative xifi?
<Sebaz> Mamarok: I've got audio working again!
<Mamarok> Sebaz: nice :)
<Sebaz> Mamarok: Thanx alot! now I can fully enjoy 9.10 :D
<Mamarok> Sebaz: you are welcome :)
<dustin> hello
<ghostcube> amokpaule: normally not
<ghostcube> but the driver implement of alsa for xifi isnt the best till now
<ghostcube> your missing sourround ?
<amokpaule> ghostcube: I cant get the mic working to use mumble
<amokpaule> Last thing that keeps me from switching from windows to ubuntu
<ghostcube> hmm i know its a bit difficult with xifi havent followed the driver situation till now completely
<ghostcube> mayba in #alsa they know more
<amokpaule> Ok ty i will pop in there and ask :)
<bushwakko> where can I get kde 4.4 for kubuntu
<Tm_T> bushwakko: KDE 4.4 is not released yet, there's only beta release and that is included in next Kubuntu release, 9.04 Lucid Lynx
<Tm_T> and Lucid Lynx is pre-alpha, not to be used yet
<bushwakko> how bad is it? I'd be inclined to try it for fun
<pcfreak_> Hi I have a working dual screen config. The only problem is, that the logon screen etc. is shown on the external. I need my laptop built in to be the primary monitor and I need to fix the monitor positions. currently the external is physically right of the notebook but linux thinks it is left of. can someone help by studyying my xorg.conf. http://paste.ubuntu.com/333096/
<pendevil> Hi. Sometimes my system clock runs far too slow. Why?
<juan__> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<juan__> !lcd
<juan__> text looks ugly in rekonq, i'm working on a minimal kde install so i hae probably forgotten to install something, I do have msttcorefonts
<reesefrancis_> how can I perform sudo operations in a ssh session with konqueror?
<juan__> does using the terminal emulator work? there may  be a gui way to sudo something but i don't know of it
<reesefrancis_> juan__, yes I meant a gui way to sudo
<juan__> reesefrancis_: i don't know of it, this chan seams pretty dead try #kde or google, but i'm not sure there is one
<galvarino> heya
<galvarino> TeLLuS: something was wrong with the gfx drivers :)
<galvarino> on another topic, this computer's owner wants tripple boot with winXP and win7... I can boot 7 fine, but xp keeps spewing Error 12: Invalid device request, each OS is on a different disk, fisk -l for the xp one looks like this: http://pastebin.org/59675
<galvarino> I had prepared the 35GB partition in gparted for the OS but xp complained under installation... is it me or has that POS formated the OS partition as extended? GRUB hates booting from that, doesn't it?
<davep> i usually just leave blank space for windows
<davep> let it make the partition and format it
<davep> /dev/sdb5
<davep> i've always avoided extended partitions
<davep> you could take a full image of the partition with dd, replace the extended partition with a proper one, and put it back in place
<davep> might take a little re-config of the bootloader, but it should make things smoother.
<davep> good luck, sir
 * davep sleeps
<unicofer> hola
<unicofer> alguien habla español?
<carpii_> is there a better gui archive manager than Ark?   Ark is utterly lousy :(
<rstob911> carpii_: pclzip is the only other one i know of
<carpii_> thanks, ill check it out
<Fanfare> I am preparing a userbase page about all desktop effekts (Sandbox http://userbase.kde.org/User:RalphMW) Any further suggestions?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<rstob911> carpii_: check out krusader also
<topversnelling> middag
<rstob911> topdag
<lilyshu> Good evening.. does anybody here can help me? i have 80 gb hdd and its 7gb for / and the rest is for /home. and now the free space in /home is only 22 gb but the total size of data in /home is 18gb, so where the rest of the space gone? thanks
<topversnelling> dutch chat
<albert> hi!
<albert> i have a small problem. i managed installing karmic on my desktop
<albert> and i've got everything installed what's needed, but the problem is that i don't have sound in flash viewed in web browsers
<BluesKaj> albert, are you familiar with the sources.list ?
<albert> yup
<BluesKaj> ok , make sure you have the multi and universe debs enabled , then , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> albert, also flashplugin-nonfree
<akSeya> hi there... i know its a KDE question, not kubuntu specific.. but anyway... I have some folders beeing shown on my desktop.. that KDE4 thing... is there a way to not show that options (resize, rotate, configure, close) when my mouse is over it?
<albert> nonfree is a dummy package
<albert> got flashplugin-installer
<akSeya> i mean.. something like "locking" thouse up.. but just for one folder or another
<albert> akSeya: try right clicking on your desktop and choose unlock widgets
<akSeya> hey albert .. actualy I want to lock them :P
<akSeya> it worked
<BluesKaj> albert, transitional ...then install with the installer
<akSeya> sorry for such a dumb question :(
<albert> BluesKaj: but i've got flash working, but with no sound
<akSeya> i'm really new to kde 4.. i'm completely lost, but liking it a lot ;)
<BluesKaj> check alsa and pulseaudio if you have it
<albert> oh yes, btw. is the info on kubuntu wiki about installing and confuguring pulseaudio up to date?
<BluesKaj> albert, dunno , but PA works on some setups and not on others..ppl with pci audio cards seem to have problems because it just adds a soundserver which isn't needed
<carpii_> rstob911, thanks for krusader tip :)
<rstob911> carpii_: n/p
<rstob911> carpii_: it takes a little more to configure but a very powerful tool
<topversnelling> ben ik nou gek of is dit een engelse chat
<rork> !nl | topversnelling
<ubottu> topversnelling: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rork> hm, that's a nice referer; yes it's english :P
<carpii_> rstob911, yeah im liking it already :)
<rstob911> carpii_: there are other files you may need like unrar and others look in the configure within krusader in the archives section and see which ones you need to d/l
<carpii_> yep, i think i configured all the ones i need
<carpii_> is there a way to use it in single pane mode ?
<rstob911> cool
<carpii_> also a way to show file extensions, it seems to be hiding them which is very Windows-like
<carpii_> oh hm, its not hiding them, its putting them in a seperate column
<carpii_> i guess its so you can sort
<rstob911> carpii_: be careful with it like i said it is very powerful and you can easily muck things up
<carpii_> oki :p
<kubian> hello..kdm keeps coming back to kdm and looking for .default.face.  created a dummy one but still can't get thru.  any idea how to fix it?
<kubian> reinstalled kdm kwin xorg-core but no cigar
<paulie> anyone know how the installer bling background is named? the one with the circles
<paulie> the blue one
<paulie> does kubuntu use any Xorg config file?
<Vroomfondle> paulie: not any more, no
<Vroomfondle> xorg auto-configures itself
<paulie> Vroomfondle:  so what if i want to modify a specific setting for x configuration?
<Vroomfondle> I *think* if you put something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it overrides the automatic setting
<paulie> ok
<Vroomfondle> not 100% sure about that though
<Pici> It will.
<paulie> do you know that wallpaper from when you install kubuntu 9.10 ? the blue one with circles
<paulie> rings
<paulie> from behind the installer
<Vroomfondle> I don't think I've ever installed kubuntu tbh. I always install Ubuntu and then switch.
<paulie> ok
<kenan> nick fariadantes
<takis> kgpg crashes again and again
<VanessaE> Can someone please tell me how to get rid of this @#$%& BulletProofX thing?  (the "Low graphics warning" dialog)
<sudhakar> hi
<sudhakar> i m new at this
<mike484> i've installed kubu, the latest stable for amd64- its ok... not really fast tough
<mike484> problem is, somehow my taskbar got a blueish color, and i have no idea about how to get rid of it
<sudhakar> could any body tell me what program in kubu is similar to gpaint
<mike484> hello!!?2
<aftertaf> Riddell: Hello, are you there?
<aftertaf> Or anyone else with stars on shoulders ;).... About Project Timelord : I want to know how I can help with translating kubuntu in French..
<abhifx> hi there, is there a way to download deb files from ppa using a download manager?
<Aruna> if i want to contribute to ubuntu/Kubuntu  in programming what language i need to learn ?
<aftertaf> what type of download manager? and.... why ?
<aftertaf> Aruna: C++, C, QT, bash,  . . .
<Aruna> aftertaf:  for windown programmin ? i am not much in C C++
<Aruna> aftertaf: i am a basically java programmer
<aftertaf> Aruna: better ask in #kubuntu-devel   in that case.
<aftertaf> if anyne is around
<Aruna> aftertaf: thank you
<hxxxxl> dansk support et sted?
<abhifx> aftertaf, the download speed is too slow in case of synaptic
<aftertaf> Aruna: there are java projects around also... But Kubuntu is using QT framework.
<aftertaf> abhifx: its the server load....
<Aruna> aftertaf: So QT is easy to learn and program ?
<abhifx> aftertaf, but if i download via a download manager the speed picks up
<aftertaf> abhifx: then do that and move them to /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder
<aftertaf> Aruna: once you're into Oop then i guess so ;)
<abhifx> aftertaf, thats what i am asking, is there an easiir way? downloading each file separately is taking lot of time. is there a automated approach?
<Aruna> aftertaf:  i know OOP i know C++ and java
<aftertaf> Aruna: then its the object library you'll need to learn, but go for it..... ;)
<aftertaf> abhifx: automated is apt-get install or synaptic....
<Aruna> aftertaf: so Qt !
<abhifx> aftertaf, thanks for trying
<aftertaf> abhifx: there are other methods with debtorrent, look at that
<aftertaf> but im discovering it too right now, so . . ; ;)
<abhifx> aftertaf, debtorrent? thanks. i will check it out
<paulie> anyone know a KDE/qt wysiwyg website development app that integrates well into kde4?
<paulie> quanta like
<paulie> but quanta seems to not have advanced past kde 3.5
<jussi01> !info kompozer | paulie
<ubottu> paulie: kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~alpha4+dfsg+svn163-2 (karmic), package size 7328 kB, installed size 19580 kB
<Atrum> Is anyone available to invite me into #Wine?
<paulie> jussi01: that seems to be a gtk app
<paulie> i said kde/qt.
<paulie> do you know any?
<jussi01> paulie: what makes you say that?
<paulie> i want it to integrate well estethically into the desktop
<paulie> im using kde
<paulie> i try to avoid gtk as much as possible
<paulie> i want someting native whenever available
<jussi01> paulie: no, what makes you think its gtk?
<paulie> it is using gtk. check the dialog boxes
<paulie> and open file etc
<Vroomfondle> kompozer's website says it's gtk.
<paulie> it doesnt use qt stuff
<paulie> yup
<paulie> it is gtk
<jussi01> cripes, it is too, I was sure it was gtk..
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> I was sure it was Qt
<Vroomfondle> the 'k' is konfusing.
<paulie> well anyone know a qt based app like quanta was but for kde 4?
<Vroomfondle> tried kdevelop? (I've not used it myself)
<paulie> kdevelop hmm did it advance to qt 4 ?
<paulie> or is it stil using qt 3
<Vroomfondle> there's a qt4 version
<paulie> ok ill try
<Mamarok> paulie: no, itŝ Qt4 since ages
<Mamarok> it's*
<karl> Hello everyone! Can someone please help me ith a Kernel paniproblem? "Invalid ELF header" :/
<apparle> what should I use to edit subtitles
<paulie> guys how can i view a webcam in kopete ?
<paulie> on yahoo
<paulie> i installed jasper
<aftertaf> paulie: it just detects mine with no effort...
<paulie> aftertaf: i am trying to see someone's webcam
<paulie> not install mine
<paulie> i click view webcam for contact
<paulie> and No image received
<b2ag> hey guys, i have a problem using kubuntu 9.10. the failsafe x-server is starting, but there is nothing wrong with my configuration. it forces me to disable the failsafe-skript to get xorg up normal again ... this is now happening to my second pc. whats wrong?!
<b2ag> it is maybe related to gdm and kdm both be installed on both systems ( but gdm is disabled )
<aftertaf> paulie: ah... :(
<kriss3d> Does anyone have any experience with guarddog firewall ? im having problems with WoW.. it wont let me connect if i have the firewall turned on. I have port 3724 and 6112 both TCP enabled
<sheytan_> hi guys
<sheytan_> can someone tell me where can i download the latest inkscape for kubuntu?
<DexterF> hi
<sheytan_> in my repos it's only .47~pre4, and i know that there's a official release of 0.47
<DexterF> 9.10: sound works in amarok and others, but no sound in flash (adobe). slider up, pcm up, nothing. known issue?
<ricky_lais> you can get the latest inscape from getdeb
<drostie> DexterF: not to my knowledge.
<sheytan_> ricky_lais thanks
<ricky_lais> sheytan_ : welcome :)
<b2ag> lol
<aftertaf> DexterF: in all browsers? I had that issue but I use chromium and it went away
<aftertaf> DexterF: check also in aumix that 'all' sliders are up as they should be
<bakarat> where are the shutdown & reboot buttons?
<ricky_lais> bakarat: kickoff -> leave
<bakarat> ricky_lais, i got "logout, lock, switch, sleep, hibernate"
<rork> bakarat: Enable Settings > System Settings > Advanced > Session Manager > Offer shutdown options
<bakarat> rork, is turned on
<ricky_lais> rork: that is not enabled by default?
<mike484> when i click on certain items in my taskbar- K -menu..... nothing happens
<rork> ricky_lais: I think so, I also think the buttons should be there then so it's the most likely explanation that they aren't
<bakarat> ye i believe they were there before i updated to 9.10
<bakarat> but the update reset a lot of my customizations and apparantly hid the buttons
<ricky_lais> bakarat: what about shutdown from krunner? is it there?
<bakarat> ricky_lais, heh, i'm mostly a gnome user, what's krunner? ;)
<ricky_lais> alt+F2
<bakarat> well it doesn't offer a suggestion if that's what you mean
<ricky_lais> bakarat: press Alt+F2 and type shutdown, it should offer you the shutdown option
<bakarat> ricky_lais, starts the "logout" sequence it seems
<mike484> why is the kubuntu taskbar blue /turquase ? > i hate that color :P
 * Consul_Falx 's thinking of upgrading kde...
<bakarat> btw, what's the default package manager for kde?
<bakarat> (so the synaptic equivalent)
<ricky_lais> bakarat: adept but i prefer synaptic :)
<bakarat> ah :>
<rork> bakarat: do you have kshutdown installed?
<||arifaX> Hi, I think I have a nearly perfect xorg.conf for my notebook and the  attached external LCD that xrandr can work with. All fine. The only thing is, when the external display is attached kubuntu always chooses it as the main display and I dunno how to fix that. Here is my xorg.conf (can be used as template for HP6735b notebook):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/333365/
<wilbefast> um... my sound has stopped working - could somebody please help me fix it?
<wilbefast> http://imagebin.ca/view/weV8AO2U.html
<wilbefast> I only just installed, it worked at first but then after restart told me that the device had stopped working
<wilbefast> (:'O
<ricky_lais> wilbefast : does it work with PulseAudio?
<wilbefast> pulseaudio is apparently what I have
<Mamarok> wilbefast: do you also use Gnome or only KDE?
<wilbefast> I actually switched to kde to get away from it
<wilbefast> Kubuntu 9.10 (very) fresh instalm
<Mamarok> wilbefast: well, then you should remove it, I can tell you what you need to do
<wilbefast> I'm not used to the package manager for kde
<Mamarok> no problem, we can make it on the command line
<Mamarok> it is also easier to spot errors
<wilbefast> was using ubuntu till recently but had problems with pulseaudio and flash on gnome
<wilbefast> ah kk
<Mamarok> can you open a konsole?
<wilbefast> yea
<Mamarok> so, to remove pulseaudio, tpye:
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio*
<wilbefast> with * ?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> so it removes all packages
<wilbefast> ah right, as in joker
<Mamarok> then, in the systemsettings -> Multimedia, push the pulseaudio entry to the bottom of the list. You can't remove it completely there, but it should not bother like this
<Mamarok> make sure you have the phonon-backend-xine and kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Mamarok> the xine backend should be default in the multimedia backend tab
<Mamarok> tell me when you are there
<wilbefast> yeah, in backend it says "xine"
<bbeck> Has anyone gotten strigi to work?  It keeps segfaulting on my system.
<Mamarok> great
<wilbefast> http://imagebin.ca/view/weV8AO2U.html
<wilbefast> the greyed out thing is the one that's suddenly stopped working btw
<wilbefast> or at least that's what I got told when I rebooted
<Mamarok> wilbefast: now you need to remove the $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc file
<wilbefast> right
<Mamarok> and check also if you have a asound.conf file in your home folder, that needs to go also
<wilbefast> no asound.conf
<wilbefast> there is a .pulse-cookie
<Mamarok> while you are at it, make sure you have nothing muted in kmix (right click on the speaker icon in the systray
<Mamarok> wilbefast: remove that cookie, you will not meed it anymore anyway
<wilbefast> gotcha
<Mamarok> should have gone with the --purge option, but not important
<wilbefast> I got a E: Couldn't find package pulseaudio*   v
<wilbefast> when I did the purge :S
<Mamarok> hm, then do it again with pulseaudio-*
<Mamarok> I forgot the hyphen
<wilbefast> still the same problem...
<wilbefast> Note, selecting pulseaudio-module-udev-dbg for regex 'pulseaudio-*'
<wilbefast> there's a whole bunch of lines like that
<wilbefast> then an error at the end
<Mamarok> normal, it selects all packages with that name
<Mamarok> what error?
<wilbefast> E: Couldn't find package pulseaudio-*
<Mamarok> good, so it is gone already :)
<wilbefast> oh - good :)
<Mamarok> once everything is ready, just restart KDE, your sound should be there
<Mamarok> else, ping me
<wilbefast> :S - no reinstallation of anything?
<wilbefast> kk
<wilbefast> I'll give it a try - wonder what installed pulseaudio in the first place... Amorak?
<Mamarok> no, since you already have the xine backend, you installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Mamarok> no, certainly not Amarok :)
<wilbefast> no, I haven't
<wilbefast> hmm
<wilbefast> right
<wilbefast> fingers crossed - brb
<Mamarok> well, you will need it to play mp3 and such, you should install that package
<wilbefast> and thanks for the help ;)
<Mamarok> you are welcome, but thank me when it works :)
<wilbefast> kk
<Viking667> urrg.
<Viking667>  akonadi-widgets-workspace   depends upon akonadi-server. You _have_ to be KIDDING!
<Mamarok> Viking667: don't shout, please
<Mamarok> that dependency is absolutely normal, the widget is useless without aknoadi
<Mamarok> Akonadi* even
<Viking667> what functionality does that widget provide?
<Viking667> I'm trying to remove the PIM stack from that but I'm striking issues.
<Viking667> The machine concerned has 384Mb of memory, and is a Pentium III@600MHz.
<Mamarok> Viking667: maybe a bit too little for a smooth run
<Viking667> Unfortunately, love of my life loves the KDE, so I'm ... trying to trim it down somewhat to the _core_ programs she uses.
<Viking667> She use thunderbird, Chrome, and konsole (pretty much)
<Viking667> ... and likes to keep an eye on the weather, so I added in yaWP from a Mandriva machine... that doesn't quite want to work properly either, and I wish I knew why.
<nickson> alguien habla espanol_
<nickson> _
<nickson> ?
<nickson> alguien habla espanol?
<Viking667> canal #kubuntu-es ?
<nickson> ?
<Viking667> me no hablo espanol, habla Inglese.
<nickson> oh ok
<nickson> hi
<nickson> i just installed kubuntu on my acer aspire 3680
<wilbefast> Mamarok - it worked :D
<wilbefast> hurrah!
<nickson> and i wantd to know how to run mi wireless connection
<nickson> its a 2wire modem
<wilbefast> of course I'm none the wiser as to why it happened in the first place :S
<Mamarok> wilbefast: great :)
<Mamarok> wilbefast: most likely because the devices were still expecting pulseaudio
<nickson> and the newtwork manager recognizes it but i dnt know how to get it to work
<wilbefast> isn't alsa the default for kubuntu?
<nickson> ?
<Laus> hi guys
<Mamarok> wilbefast: yes, of course
<wilbefast> most curious
<Mamarok> alsa is default also on Ubuntu, pulseaudio is just the sound server
<Laus> can I ask a small question: i dont manage to remove a set of maps with sudo rmdir --ignore-on-non-emtpy dirname
<Laus> what could be wrong? it on a ntfs disk mounted to my home
<wilbefast> hmm
<wilbefast> well I might get to bed, thanks again for the help :)
<nickson> mamarok please help ,e
<nickson> me
<nickson> please somebody help me
<Mamarok> !ask | nickson
<ubottu> nickson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> nickson: also, if somebody knows, you will get an answer, just don't ping people randomly
<nickson> i dnt know how to configure mi wireless modem (2wire) with my acer aspire 3680, im now connected thanks to the ethernet cable from the same modem
<Mamarok> nickson: I am not a wireless guru, you talk about Kubuntu 9.10 I suppose?
<nickson> yeah
<nickson> the thing is that network manager recognizes it
<nickson> 2WIRE1555
<nickson> so i double click it and put the wep key, and nothing happens
<bakarat> is akonadi supposed to work? it gives an odd error: the qtsql driver "qmysql" is reuiqred by your current akonadi server configuration, the following are installed "qslite", "qmysql3", "qmysql", make sure the driver is installed
<bakarat> ... :|
<Mamarok> bakarat: do you try starting Akonadi directly or through an application?
<nickson> please help me
<Mamarok> nickson: I can't, sorry, you need to be patient
<nickson> ok
<bakarat> Mamarok, o hold on, trying to start it again seems to have inexplicably helped :p
<Mamarok> bakarat: nice :)
<bakarat> Mamarok, i'm not familiar with akonadi, the "resources config" says that there is "no file selected" for "std.ics" and "std.vcf" and "birthdays & anniversaries" is "offline"
<nickson> i think i will unninstal kubuntu
<bakarat> all normal? :)
<nickson> linux is too hard
<Mamarok> bakarat: in the system settings -> advance, you can set the sources you want to use
<bakarat> Mamarok, ye i noticed that, i can select a file, does that mean all the contacts get stored in that single file? (for the std.vcf option) if so, what is the use of the backend mysql?
<Mamarok> well, std.vcf can be inported into the database
<Jonathan__> 'lo all
<bakarat> eh, lost me there Mamarok :)
<nickson> how do i install wicd on kubuntu 9.10?
<bakarat> either you save it in a file, or in the database, what's the use of saving it twice?
<Jonathan__> was trying to burn an avi file to a dvd for use in a home dvd player using k3b... is it possible?
<genii> Jonathan__: devede is what you want
<Mamarok> nickson: sudo apti-get install wicd
<Mamarok> oops
<Mamarok> nickson: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Mamarok> it will remove the networkmanager
<Mamarok> nickson: linux is not hard, you just need more patience :) we are all volunteers here, don'texpect miracles
<nickson> where do i put that?
<Jonathan__> sweet ill try it and get back to you if i get stuck
<nickson> oh, in the terminal right?
<nickson> srry im a noobie
<Mamarok> nickson: yes, in a terminal
<nickson> i did it , now how do i open wicd?
<dezk> a good game for linux from synaptic
<dezk> ???????
<rork> dezk: what type of game? fps? rts?
<dezk> mm
<dezk> i have try alien arena
<dezk> but it doesent run
<dezk> so i want to try something else
<dezk> im from mexico
<rork> dezk: so fps, you might want to try warsow
<dezk> ok
<dezk> thanks
<dezk> greets from mexico
<rork> dezk: you're welcome and greets from The Netherlands
<dezk> THANKS
<dezk> GOOD BYE
<hyper_ch> hi there, is it just me or does walking through the file system for opening/saving files in OOo on Kubuntu just takes like forever?
<paulie> hi guys
<paulie> im looking for a webmin type ui to remotely manage a ubuntu server machine
<paulie> is there any similar app available in ubuntu repos?
<hyper_ch> paulie: it's called command line interface :)
<paulie> hyper_ch: i am specifically looking for a web based management interface
<genii> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<paulie> thanks alot
<genii> paulie: np
<paulie> seems like installing ebox downloads 149mb worth of dependencies ,including apache2
<paulie> :d
<paulie> alot of bloat in one move
<genii> paulie: It can be quite heavy, yes. If you have no default httpd it chooses apache, if you have no default MTA it chooses Postfix, etc
<nickson> how do i open wicd? after i did sudo ap-get ncid
<paulie> would be nice to have it ask before installing them maybe i dont need all the stuff
<nickson> and network manager unnistalled
<Mamarok> nickson: it should be in the menu -> internet
<Mamarok> else you can just type wicd in a konsole
<nickson> thanks
<paulie> Jesus and postrgresql
<paulie> :P
<nickson> wicd recognizes 2WIRE155 it asks me the key, then i write the key and click on connect, seems to be trying, but it doesnt connect
<nickson> it says connection error: couldnt get ip direccion??????
<nickson> ?
<nickson> WICD says connection error : Couldnt get IP Direction
<cybrhuman> Hi, could anyone tell me how to configure network in KDE?
<nickson> ???
<paulie> what port is ebox ui running on?
<nickson> ?
<nickson> WICD says connection error : Couldnt get IP Direction??????
<nickson> WICD says connection error : Couldnt get IP Address??????
<nickson> ?
<genii> paulie: 443 usually. The url is like https://your-machine-ip-or-name/ebox/
<nickson> can someone please say to me why wicd couldnt get the ip address?
<paulie> connection refused
<paulie> genii: ebox is started already
<mokus_> hi, cybrhuman. just use the default net manager of kde. you can find its icon on the taskbar. just must know the parameters of your net
<nickson> ?
<genii> paulie: Are you trying from same machine you installed it on, or from another box?
<paulie> genii: i am running it inside a virtualbox ubuntuserver 9.10 configured with a host-only interface 192.168.56.2 and host is 192.168.56.1
<paulie> interfaces are up, i can ping fine
<genii> paulie: When apache started up did it complain about not having a name/IP set and defaulting to 127.0.0.1  or so?
<paulie> genii:  no. apache works fine inside the vm i can connect to it. http://192.168.56.2 leads me to apache index htm
<paulie> and the vm also has NAT interface
<paulie> so it has inet acces besides the host only interface
<genii> paulie: But https://192.168.56.2/ebox/          (with the trailing slash) no-go?
<paulie> genii: The server 192.168.56.2 refused to allow this computer to make a connection.
<paulie> wait
<paulie> apache doesnt work either
<genii> paulie: Probably thinks you are spoofing
<paulie> no apache works srry
<paulie> genii: who? vm's iptables or ebox?
<genii> paulie: secure http
<darkdelusions> running into an issues with my laptop keyboard to type anything I have to press and hold the key in to get it to register... This only occurs after I login to kde at the login prompt its fine anyone suggestions
<paulie> genii: any ideas?
<genii> paulie: Perhaps try to find out if an apache https issue in #httpd
<genii> paulie: ( I currently don't have adequate time to spend on it )
<paulie> ok
<paulie> tnx
<darkdelusions> When i hook up an external keyboard it works fine and when I go to a terminal by hiting alt f1 it works
<darkdelusions> this juststarted today
<paulie> hey BluesKaj
<darkdelusions> Humm
<darkdelusions> brb
<bodom> paulie: check apache if apache is listening on any address by netstat -an | grep -i listen | grep 80
<RobbieThe1st> Hey, can anyone help me with a graphics driver/ Xorg problem?
<paulie> bodom: i can connect to apache, i cannot connect to ebox
<BluesKaj> hi paulie, ebox?
<bodom> paulie: sorry, I don't know ebox
<paulie> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> RobbieThe1st, which graphics card ?
<paulie> i get connections refused over https, but works fine with apache on http
<DeeTah> how do i check how long will my laptop's battery keep working?
<paulie> i am running  a ubuntu 9.10 server vm with 1 nat and 1 hostonly interface
<BluesKaj> paulie, what's an ebox?
<paulie> :D
<paulie> funny the way you asked
<paulie> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<BluesKaj> paulie, sounds like apermissions thing with https
<paulie> BluesKaj: can you be more specific please
<joshjtl> hey folks anyone know if there is anything that will zoom panel icons on cursor hover?
<BluesKaj> paulie,dunno much about webframework stuff and servers,just use ssh for our lan
<paulie> BluesKaj: what kde release do you run
<BluesKaj> err , I just use ssh
<BluesKaj> kde4.3.3
<genii> paulie: Does: sudo lsof -i:443   yield any lines like: apache2  3883 www-data    5u  IPv4 2626130       TCP localhost:https (LISTEN)              ? (or similar)
<paulie> update to 4.3.4
<BluesKaj> 4.3.4 is not an update , it;s still in dev
<paulie> genii : none
<paulie> BluesKaj: its finished , its kde 4.3.4 :D
<genii> paulie: Then it's not listening on the secure http port of 443 anywhere
<paulie> yeah i know...
<toshiba> hello
<paulie> well i'll figure this out on my own tommorow
<paulie> thanks for help
<DeeTah> how do i check how long will my laptop's battery keep working?
<jhutchins> DeeTah: Run a benchmark suite on it.
<jhutchins> DeeTah: Battery meters in Linux get the info from the BIOS, which may or may not be accurate.  Some allow you to do a calibration run.
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> I want to run Thunderbird 2 on Kubuntu 9.10, but the libstdc++5 is missing, and I can not install it via apt-get
<marcreichelt> what should I do?
<DeeTah> jhutchins: that's not what I mean. both windows and kubuntu have a tray icon with battery state. windows also tells me how much of the battery is left, calculated on the power drain speed. i'm looking for such a feature on kubuntu.
<genii> !info mozilla-thunderbird karmic
<ubottu> mozilla-thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jhutchins> DeeTah: It was part of kdelaptop in 3.5, not sure where it is now, but it only displays what the BIOS guesses about your battery, the only way to know for sure is to run it down.
<genii> marcreichelt: The bot indicates it already comes with version 2.0.0.23
<marcreichelt> genii: I use the version that is officially available for download and store it in ~/bin/
<marcreichelt> I only do this for Thunderbird, Firefox and Eclipse in order to have the official versions and in order to upgrade them on my own
<marcreichelt> Firefox is running, Thunderbird is not
<genii> marcreichelt: When you use versions not supplied from offical repositories, how can it be supported here?
<marcreichelt> genii: of course that is a good question :)
<marcreichelt> I just want to know how I may install the libstdc++5 on Kubuntu 9.10 without compiling it from scratch
<Jonathan___> hello
<Jonathan___> see devede where does it output files to?
<marcreichelt> because "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" does not work any longer :-(
<ratdog> how can i resolve broken dependancies for splashy with terminal. Im on kubuntu karmic..
<marcreichelt> okay, I installed the i386 .deb package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libstdc++5 - works
<Darakiss> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 and would like to know how to edit a shortcut in the kickoff launcher, any clue? (for example, I'd like to edit the chromium shortcut so that extension are enabled) Thanks!
<robin0800> Darakiss: its in menu editor I think on a right click
<Darakiss> robin0800: thanks for the help!
<Roasted> whast up guys
<Vroomfondle> clouds, birds, the ISS
<Roasted> anybody runnin smb4k?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, I did for a while but smbclient works well withwindows pcs, using networking in dolphin
<Roasted> blueskaj - Have you ever had Dolphin kinda lock up on you for a while when browsing samba shares?
<Roasted> for like 20 seconds or so
<BluesKaj> Roasted, no, but i have a fairly fast network , and I just share media and oics mostly so there isn't a lot of shared folders to scan for
<BluesKaj> and pics
<Roasted> blueskaj - yeah, me too :(
<Roasted> blueskaj - I guess I kind of ask for it though.
<Roasted> blueskaj - when I scroll up and down large shares with a lot of content and do that for quite a while, it'll freeze for 15-20 seconds
<Roasted> sometimes it does it with very little content too
<Roasted> I mean it doesnt crash or anything, but it does hang up now and then
<BluesKaj> i don't run a ded icated network server as such , let the TiVo act as the media server , altho I do store a lot of media on wife's pc , 500G drive which is fine for our m
<BluesKaj> needs
<Roasted> blueskaj - so youve never had any sort of lock ups or slow downs with dolphin?
<BluesKaj> yes but not with smb or samba, only with vnc and others
<BluesKaj> not with ssh
<Roasted> so regular browsing is okay too?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Roasted> do you use gnome at all blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, are you using network manager?
<Roasted> you mean the network option within dolphin?
<Roasted> and then samba shares?
<BluesKaj> I tried gnome for about a week , but i couldn't get around the "look" of it ..it's seems easier to use in some ways than kde tho
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> I used gnome for 4 years
<Roasted> used kde for 2 days and was hooked
<Roasted> so, blueskaj, when you say network manager, what are you referring to exactly, in terms of browsing smb shares
<BluesKaj> your net/lan/server connection
<Roasted> ...meaning what, though? Where do you personally go to browse smb shares?
<Roasted> Dolphin - Network - Samba Shares?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, I was given a tutorial by actionparsnip over at #ubuntu dealing with using /etc/network/interfaces to manage my lan and interner connection
<Roasted> my internet connection is fine, though...
<BluesKaj> dolphin network shares , yes
<Roasted> I'm talking in reference to navigating to a samba share from another pc. you gave me the vibe you used a different method.
<Roasted> ah okay
<BluesKaj> yeqah , for windows I use smbclient and ssh into our linux boxes
<steve_> hi guys
<BluesKaj> from my main linux box , that is
<steve_> can u help me with my sound card
<steve_> i can't listen to music
<Roasted> steve - go to system settings, then multimedia. click on the top option on the right an dselect test - do you hear sound?
<Roasted> or you can quit before I can answer
<Roasted> that works too
<BluesKaj> we're supposed to read minds :)
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> Roasted, /etc/network/interfaces is easily setup for eth0/wired connection to the net , wifi is bit more involved
<jacquesdupontd> there was something that was really BORING, that i couldn't understand and after making some test i've seen what was the problem
<milo__> please who can help me with this...since i upgraded to ubuntu9.10 my wireless is not functionning well. It can't connect to any network even if they appear and it seems like trying to make the connectin :(
<Roasted> blueskaj - I dont understand... my network connection is absolutely perfectly fine. I dont need to edit my interfaces file.
<jacquesdupontd> my desktop was not loading and i had a black screen with my mouse, and in fact i've seen that it was depending of if i had internet connection or not
<jacquesdupontd> is this problem known and if yes do someone do knows how to resolve it ?
<Roasted> blueskaj - I was just asking in reference to how people in KDE connect to samba shares, thats all
<jacquesdupontd> cause that's kinda boring when you're going to a place to show how kubuntu is a beautiful OS and it doesn't load
<Roasted> did you install kubuntu from a fresh install?
<Roasted> or did you add kde to ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, some ppl use konqueror to connect as well , in the addressbar , smb://192.168.x.xx
<Roasted> cause I had that happen when I added kde to ubuntu....
<jacquesdupontd> yes my kubuntu is from a fresh install
<jacquesdupontd> and i perfectly know ubuntu
<Roasted> blueskaj - hows that work, by the way? Konquerer is a web browser - why cant ifrefox do that too? Is it just integrated more to kde?
<jacquesdupontd> and this is only happening with kubuntu that's why i'm asking
<jacquesdupontd> had anybody read what i was saying ? :)
<Roasted> jacquesdupontd - I understand, bro. I just got hooked on kde myself, I was on ubuntu for years.
<TeXnicer> Hi! I installed Kubuntu, but lost my default printer in K-applications when I installed cups
<TeXnicer> I used my laptop as printserver
<jacquesdupontd> but that's totally weird why the desktop woudln't load if you had no internet connection ? that seems totally stupid ?
<TeXnicer> and that works fine, but now the printer is attached to that computer via usb... now every print-dialog went nuts
<BluesKaj> Roasted, konqueror was both file manager and browser , but the file management capability is no longer emphasized as much since dolphin was developed
<Roasted> yeah, konq was the manager in KDE 3.5 wasnt it?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Roasted> why did htey go with dolphin?
<TeXnicer> reconfigure cupsys did not work, how to force to re-recognize a local printer?
<Roasted> did it offer something better?
<BluesKaj> dolphin was there too but it took some getting used to
<jacquesdupontd> i'm sure it has something in rapport with launched services
<Roasted> jacquesdupontd - I dont have a real answer for ya bro. I been on kde for like 2 weeks. I love it, but Im still gettin used to it
<jacquesdupontd> but do you know a good services gui manager on kubuntu ?
<Roasted> services mange3r?
<Roasted> blueskaj - so they both existed but dolphin was just given the default ticket?
<jacquesdupontd> yes a service manager to enable or disable services on the startup
<jacquesdupontd> i think it's easy to understand no ?
<Roasted> I gotcha, Im looking
<Roasted> Im not too sure offhand
<Roasted> I feel like I ran into that earlier today though
<jacquesdupontd> offhand ?
<Roasted> Im not too sure off hand
<Roasted> meaning, off the top of my head
<Roasted> Im still getting to learn the layout so its kinda new to me too :P
<nicklas_> yo
<jacquesdupontd> ok as i'm always answering alone im gonna try something
<jacquesdupontd> cya
<jacquesdupontd> and then i'll give the solution if it's working
<nicklas_> what?
#kubuntu 2009-12-03
<phoenixz> I have an ubuntu computer which I want to switch to kubuntu... Practically, I want to kick all gnome related stuff off, I want to stay with KDE4 only..How do I do this?
<nicklas_> phoenixz: reinstall with kubuntu?
<phoenixz> nicklas_: no option, this computer is on the other side of the world.. I need to do it over SSH
<Vroomfondle> that might actually be a bit tricky these days, as uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually uninstall GNOME (IIRC)
<franarza_> updated xorg, now wifi doesn't work :( anyone can help¿
<Vroomfondle> I tend to just install kubuntu-desktop and just ignore gnome, as disk space is cheap
<jacquesdupontd> i tried disabling some services and same thing
<jacquesdupontd> the screen stays black, then i just have to enable the wifi or plug the ethernet cable and everything loads
<jacquesdupontd> amazing no ?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm sure there's another better service management that the one given by default
<franarza_> can anyone help me?
<jacquesdupontd> ok another try
<jacquesdupontd> bbl
<franarza_> jacquesdupontd you were trying to help me?
<jacquesdupontd> same thing
<jacquesdupontd> im sure it's about those plasmoid needing internet to load
<jacquesdupontd> but anyway it shouldn't need that
<jacquesdupontd> i can't be the only one to have this problem
<jacquesdupontd> everybody tries to reboot without any internet connection you gonna see
<nicklas_> kde is so good :-D
<ken> Hello! I just have a question. How would I set up to use the KDE 4.4 branch?
 * BluesKaj has to remember to check the room header posts everyday
<BluesKaj> ken, check the header messages
<nonameNN> how can i hide amarok 2.2.1 menu bar??
<cory> hello
<Guest3258> hello
<Guest3258> I need help with monitor detection
<cory_> hello?
<leetlargo> ok i'm thinking about switching to kubuntu how does it handle flash players such as youtube, and stuff like that?
<cory_> let me find out
<leetlargo> ok thanx
<cory_> its working well in firefox
<cory_> im not getting sound but im still setting this up
<leetlargo> hmmm
<cory_> i am in amarok
<cory_> but not with youtube
<leetlargo> could you try out another site for just to see if it will work and how hard is it to install and set up?
<cory_> hulu works well
<cory_> but once again no sound for me
<leetlargo> hmmm
<leetlargo> ok
<cory_> starcraft2.com is working brilliantly in my system
<cory_> but no sound again
<cory_> its probably just my computer
<cory_> im really liking kde
<leetlargo> well right now i have "edubuntu" what ever that is, but i think it is gnome based and so far flash players BARELY work
<leetlargo> its a huge hassle
<cory_> im not sure
<cory_> the flash players on this work great
<cory_> but im not sure about the sound
<leetlargo> hmmm
<jacquesdupontd> ok i found the problem for those who had a screen that wouldn't load desktop if they didn't had an internet connectin, it was because of some plasmoid
<leetlargo> the sound kinda bugs me about the sound......... will lime wire work on there?
<jacquesdupontd> if you have plasmoid that requires an internet connection the desktop is not loading until you have an internet connection
<jacquesdupontd> now that works perfectly
<leetlargo> what does limewire? and what is a plasmoid?
<cory_> ?
<cory_> amarok works
<cory_> so the sound works on my system
<leetlargo> hmm
<leetlargo> well i'm thinking about switching but no sound......me and me roomate cant live without our music......... and how hard is it to set up and internet connections with kubuntu?
<cory_> not at all
<cory_> i just plugged in the cord
<cory_> the music works just fine
<cory_> amarok works great
<cory_> just not on flash
<FloodBotK2> cory_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cory_> for MY computer, i would say that for yours the sound will probably work
<leetlargo> hmmm. ok. well i will probably make the switch tonight. the only thing is if i mess up i'm kinda screwed because my laptop was stolen and my other rigs are KIA at the moment i have a new rig that has a short somewhere and won't boot up
<leetlargo> but i don't have money to replace the parts.
<cory_> it shouldnt be that difficult a switch
<cory_> you an probably install kde right on edubuntu
<franarza_> hi
<leetlargo> well thanks for the help, i'm gonna go make an iso right now, idk i think i might just whipe and restart from scratch but keep my grub and my partition
<franarza_> can anyone help me? i've updated xorg, and now wireless just doesn't work, i'm using Kubuntu, with KDE 4.3.3.. it used to work before the xorg got updated.. now it is enabled.. but it just wont work..:(
<franarza_> can anyone help me? i've updated xorg, and now wireless just doesn't work, i'm using Kubuntu, with KDE 4.3.3.. it used to work before the xorg got updated.. now it is enabled.. but it just wont work..:(
<franarza_> can anyone help me? i've updated xorg, and now wireless just doesn't work, i'm using Kubuntu, with KDE 4.3.3.. it used to work before the xorg got updated.. now it is enabled.. but it just wont work..:(
<geekles> franarza_: have you tried installing linux-backports-modules-karmic?
<geekles> helped with my wireless issues
<franarza_> :o
<franarza_> geekles it used to work fine before the update.
<geekles> yeah, i got that... it might be a driver conflict and thought maybe updated wireless drivers would help
<franarza_> ok, so how do i install'em?
<geekles> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<geekles> (assuming you're running karmic)
<franarza_> i'm running karmic with 2.6.31-15 kernel
<geekles> or just search for that package in kpackagekit if you're more comfortable with the gui
<franarza_> i really like the konsole.. :)
<geekles> cool
<geekles> what wireless card are you using?
<franarza_> thanks i'll try
<franarza_> i'm on an eeepc 100he.. it uses an aw-ne766..
<franarza_> 1000he
<franarza_> there is a linux-backport-wireless-module should i install it?
<juan__> an xorg update shouldn't mess with wireless, it might mess knetworkmanager but you shouldn't need to install backports
<franarza_> juan__ i don't know what happened..
<franarza_> that's the only modification i did..
<franarza_> kpackage kit suggested the xorg update
<franarza_> when i rebooted i found that wireless doesn't work..
<franarza_> now i'm online on ethernet connection
<juan__> well try geekles fix as it may work, but it sounds like it's more likely to be a knetworkmanager problem, what do you get if you run nm-tool from a command line
<franarza_> No command 'nm_tool' found, did you mean:
<franarza_>  Command 'nm-tool' from package 'network-manager' (main)
<franarza_> nm_tool: command not found
<juan__> how were you managing wireless? wicd?
<geekles> yeah nm-tool
<geekles> not nm_tool
<franarza_> :o
<franarza_> NetworkManager Tool
<franarza_> State: connected
<franarza_> - Device: eth0  [Auto eth0] ----------------------------------------------------
<franarza_>   Type:              Wired
<franarza_>   Driver:            ATL1E
<FloodBotK2> franarza_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<franarza_>   State:             connected
<franarza_> it says device:wlan0 when it should say ra0
<nicklas_> anyone awake? :-P
<juan__> wlan0 sounds right, if it has recently changed then the problem may be with wifi drivers are you sure the update didn't do more than just xorg
<franarza_> nono
<franarza_> before the update
<juan__> could you pastbin the output of nm-tool
<franarza_> it said ra0
<franarza_> now it says wlan0
<franarza_> i pasted it here.. but a floodbot told me to use paste.ubuntu.com and i don't know how to use it
<nicklas_> anyone knows if you can get tranparent chat window in konversation like in xchat-gnome ?
<juan__> wlan0 sounds right, maybe all the knetworkmanager settings are broken, you could try connecting manually / clearing the settings / using network-manager-gnome , however if your drivers changed (and it sounds like they have) i would follow gekles advice first and install backports, then reboot
<juan__> nicklas_: you can use kwin level compositing but AFAIK kwin doesn't do that offer transparency itself
<juan__> anybody got any ideas why su juan startx fails to do anything in my rc.local
<franarza_> i'm installing'em.. but i wanted to be sure that there weren't anything else i could do.. thanks for the help.. sorry for the english :)
<arcorc> holaaaaaa alguien habla español???
<franarza_> yo
<juan__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arcorc> una pregunta como hago para instalar protectores de pantallas aca en kubuntu
<franarza_> screensavers?
<franarza_> vienen instalados algunos por defecto
<franarza_> para instalar mas
<franarza_> te recomiendo el paquete
<franarza_> electricsheep
<osanllyer> 这是什么语言阿
<osanllyer> 看不懂
<arcorc> como lo encuentro
<franarza_> espera que me estoy fijando
<arcorc> instale la version free y trae nada de protectores de pantalla
<franarza_> la version free de que?
<arcorc> de kubuntu
<franarza_> kubuntu es siempre free!
<franarza_> pero esperame un segundo que reviso..
<franarza_> yo no uso screensaver.. por eso no conozco algo tan simple. pero ya te digo!
<arcorc> bueno pero tambien podes mandar a pedir el cd yo solamente lo baje de internet a eso me refiero
<arcorc> yo para que el monitor no quede mostrando en lo que estoy trabajando cuando salgo de la maquina
<franarza_> podes poner simplemente que en X tiempo se apague el monitor, y cuando moves el cursor se reactive..
<jfrye> hey
<franarza_> para bajar otros salvapantallas
<franarza_> pone "screensaver" en el KpackageKit e instala el paquete kscreensavers
<arcorc> vos te manejas en modo consola o mediante ventana?
<franarza_> yo manejo los dos
<franarza_> pero te recomiendo el kpackagekit porque te da una descripcion del paquete que evas a instalar
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arcorc> yo estoy aprendiendo a usarlo (linux) y por ahora me identifico por haber trabajado con windows antes en modo ventanas
<arcorc> quiero aprender mas de modo consola
<Pici> Este canal es el Inglés solamente. Por favor, use Kubuntu-es # o # ubuntu-es para el español
<franarza_> si queres instalar desde la consola
<franarza_> arcorc agregame a mi msn
<franarza_> arzafran@gmail.com
<Pici> No quiero tener que eliminar ninguno de los dos.
<franarza_> sorry pici
<arcorc> perdon
<franarza_> he's a noob user
<Pici> Can you tell him to /join #kubuntu-es ?
<franarza_> ok, i'll tell
<franarza_> arcorc dice que vayas al canal en español #kubuntu-es
<franarza_> sorry pici!
<arcorc> ya estoy ahi vos no estas ahi
<juan__> #kubuntu-es esta vacio intenta #ubuntu-es
<arcorc> se leer ingles un poco no escribir mucho
<zhanes> hello here
<osanllyer> hi
<zhanes> there are kde 4.3 for intrepid in ppa?
<franarza_> juan__ now nm-tool doesn't even recognize my wireless modem.. -.-
<juan__> franarza_: this is after installing backports and rebooting
<juan__> ?
<franarza_> yes it is
<franarza_> i'll reboot once again, i'll be back on a minute
<juan__> try restarting networkManager (service network-manager --full-restart)
<osanllyer> is there any significiant improvements in KDE4.3.3?
<zhanes> more stability
<zhanes> firsts versions of kde has many bugs
<Walzmyn> osanllyer: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_3_2to4_3_3.php
<osanllyer> o~ i'll check it. :P
<Aruna> Yesterday i formatted my HP Laptop and installed Ubuntu completely. My Laptop has only Ubuntu and i installed Kubuntu desktop over it. it worked yesterday fine when i start my laptop now after booting when it displays Kubuntu logo noting displays on my desktop,
<Aruna> Any one tell me what is the problem.
<cory_> hellow
<sparrowg> did u install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu kernel?
<Aruna> Anyone help me on this ?
<sparrowg> did u install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu kernel?
<Aruna> first i installed Ubuntu OS throught ISO  9.10
<cory_> please help, I accdiently pressed remove table partion in gparted
<Walzmyn> cory did you apply the changes?
<sparrowg> Aruna: then? how did u install kubuntu desktop?
<cory_> uh
<cory_> i closed gparted
<zhanes> there'snt problem in install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu distro
<zhanes> the problem is karmic kernel
<zhanes> is very unstable
<Aruna> sparrowg: yesterday i first installed Ubuntu.. later i installed kubuntu desktop over it.. and all worked fine but now when i book my loptop it displays blank screen
<Walzmyn> cory_: I'm thinking that if you didn't commit the changes, nothing actually happened
<cory_> well i accidently closed the gparted
<cory_> i opened it back up
<cory_> and it says unallocated everything. currently i didnt restart or anything
<sparrowg> when exactly does the screen blank out?
<zhanes> image apear on uvuntu usplash?
<zhanes> image apears on ubuntu usplash?
<Aruna> what to do now :(
<zhanes> Aruna, apears someone images on grub or usplash screen in boot, before Desktop entering?
<sparrowg> Aruna: when does the screen go blank?
<Aruna> once booting.. when it displays Kubuntu splash screen and when it reaches login screen before it displays login it goes to blank screen.
<DarkwingDuck> what kind of video card do you have?
<Aruna> dont know
<Aruna> Intel
<zhanes> there are someone information saying: Kernel Panic?
<Aruna> nothing.
<DarkwingDuck> intel video card?
<sparrowg> did you try recovery mode?
<zhanes> are you updated xorg intel drivers on repository?
<Aruna> i dont see any option.
<Aruna> when it boots it first displays HP logo later Kubuntu logo and it goest to black screen
<zhanes> grub kernel version (safe mode)
<Aruna> i dont see any safe mode option
<zhanes> then try to fix xinit
<Aruna> i seen only these 2 ,  first displays HP logo later Kubuntu logo and it goest to black screen
<zhanes> arent grub installed?
<Aruna> i dont know.. i downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 ISO and burnt to CD and formatted my whole laptop
<zhanes> is your ubuntu installation disc offered by HP?
<zhanes> that's right
<Aruna> no no Downloaded from Ubuntu site.
<zhanes> try it: when apear blank screen type together Ctrl + Alt + F1
<osanllyer> Press Ctrl + Alt + F2
<zhanes> alright, better Ctrl + Alt + F2
<zhanes> thx osanllyer
<Aruna> i see a blurred 2 line text i cant read properly
<zhanes> what do you think osanllyer?
<Aruna> is it.. i dont have video card installed.. if so it worked fine when i installed and i run it for an hour.
<zhanes> do you think that you can do type something, Aruna?
<Aruna> do i need to reinstall ?
<DarkwingDuck> I think the intel driver wasnt configured properly. after the HP logo you can get the grub menu by pressing Esc
<Aruna> no only some lined displays i cant read anything or type.
<DarkwingDuck> Then you can pick the Safe Mode
<Aruna> ok
<Aruna> let me try with Esc
<DarkwingDuck> Between the HP logo and before the Kubuntu Boot screen
<DarkwingDuck> it *should* bring it up
<zhanes> Aruna, listen DakwingDuck, try his opinion
<Aruna> when i pressed escape it displays some text and goes back to blank screen
<DarkwingDuck> press down once and press enter
<DarkwingDuck> after a bit *hopefully* it goes to a blue screen with a texted based menu
<Aruna> Got  it!
<Aruna> it is displaying Welcome to my laptop
<Aruna> Kubuntu screen
<DarkwingDuck> really.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Aruna> yes :)
<Aruna> what can i do now ?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, you will need to fix GRUB so that it works
<Aruna> i go to GNome or KED ?
<Aruna> KED ?
<Aruna> KDE
<DarkwingDuck> So, you are not in recovory mode?
<Aruna> it says in KDE as KED (previous)
<Aruna> yes :
<Aruna> i thing i am in main KDE mode.
<zhanes> its resolution and refresh dark
<zhanes> needs to reconfigure xorg.conf
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<Aruna> it displays in KDE mode.. i login now ?
<DarkwingDuck> Login and open a terminal
<Aruna> ook
<zhanes> Aruna, can you acess system configuration?
<Aruna> i am in konsole
<DarkwingDuck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mountslashyourmo> Hi! I was going to be installing kubuntu later tonight and was wondering if there was any downside to instlling the 64bit version,i remeber that flash? had seom problems a few year ago.
<Aruna> i typed 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command
<Aruna> nothing happend
<Aruna> it displays back the command prompt
<Aruna> it means all set ? !!
<DarkwingDuck> Aruna: how did you install kubuntu? did you have ubuntu istalled first then installed kubuntu via CD?
<zhanes> i think that be LCD display configuration
<Aruna> DarkwingDuck: first i installed  Ubuntu throught ISO dowlnoad and bunt it..
<DarkwingDuck> zhanes: ill brb... see if u can help?
<zhanes> maybe cant autodetect your deviues
<Aruna> then i run command to install Kubuntu-desktop
<zhanes> alright dark
<DarkwingDuck> Kids :/
<zhanes> not problem aruna
<zhanes> kubuntu is great
<mountslashurmom> So have all the kinks been worked out with the 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<Aruna> is it all set now ? or i need to check video card ?
<zhanes> can you acess system configuration in start menu?
<Aruna> System Setting ?
<zhanes> no, forget it
<Aruna> or should i change to ubuntu
<zhanes> no
<zhanes> wait for a moment
<Aruna> ook.. i be back....
<zhanes> i prefer kuuntu than ubuntu
<zhanes> are your console opened?
<zhanes> type in console sudo apt-get --install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Aruna> ues
<Aruna> ok
<Aruna> i wil type now
<Aruna> but intenet is not connected in my ubuntu !
<zhanes> oh god, lol
<Aruna> ok ok
<Aruna> wait..
<zhanes> can you connect in internet?
<Aruna> let me move the intenet to the ubuntu....
<Aruna> yes sir.
<sparrowg> get source and compile
<Aruna> this 'sudo apt-get --install xserver-xorg-video-intel'  will directly install the softwrew right ?
<zhanes> so before type sudo apt-get --update
<zhanes> you are right!
<Aruna> ook
<Aruna> let me connect througth Ubuntu.
<zhanes> but before update the packages with apt-get --update
<zhanes> and so?
<zhanes> are you here?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, what did I miss?
<zhanes> nothing
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<zhanes> Aruna missed
<DarkwingDuck> if needed ping me
<whatchasay> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<zhanes> Call him
<maco> whatchasay: what?
<whatchasay> ban me
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<maco> oops
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<maco> meh double-banned
<zhanes> Drak, why whatchasay was banned?
<DarkwingDuck> [19:39:35] <whatchasay> ban me
<zhanes> why reason he want it?
<zhanes> trouble to disconnect?
<maco> zhanes: he's going around to bunches of channels doing that
<maco> just being a troll
<zhanes> what?
<maco> he'd just keep calling ops until it happened
<zhanes> just for fun?
<maco> yes
<zhanes> lol, madman
<zhanes> he is mad
<Aruna> sorry i got work :(
<Aruna> i am back
<zhanes> do you can it?
<Aruna> let me connect to ubuntu.. give me a minute...
<Aruna_> i am back :)
<zhanes> works fine?
<Aruna_> no no wait lol i need to enter the comand :P
<zhanes> lol, not problem
<zhanes> to you remmember
<zhanes> sudo apt-get --update
<zhanes> pt-get --install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<zhanes> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zhanes> sudo apt-get --install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Aruna_> sudo apt-get --update?
<zhanes> yes, it first
<Aruna_> command line option --update is not understood
<zhanes> oh, just sudo apt-get update
<Aruna_> sorry i am very new to ubuntu :(
<zhanes> forgive me, ma bad
<Aruna_> ok done..
<zhanes> sudo apt-get --install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Fanfare> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<zhanes> thanx fanfare
<Aruna_> alredy installed no longer required
<Aruna_> ya i removed -- lol
<zhanes> well
<zhanes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aruna_> done.. no message displayed.
<zhanes> well, reboot your system
<Aruna_> God save me now ....
<zhanes> lets see if works normal
<Fanfare> or logout and restart X should work too
<zhanes> lol
<zhanes> yeah sure
<Fanfare> we r not on Win...
<zhanes> I know
<Aruna_> noooo.. problem is i cant boot again.. let me shoutdown and reboot.
<zhanes> but he had problems in boot
<Aruna_> ok i be back... :)
<zhanes> maybe need to test completly
<zhanes> worked fine?
<Fanfare> ah, ok, didnt know about boot prob.
<zhanes> fanfare i think that problem is xorg configuration
<zhanes> maybe refresh rate
<Fanfare> what exactly is the prob?
<zhanes> i duno, display go to blank screen in X screen
<zhanes> after kubuntu splash screen
<zhanes> this is Aruna description
<Fanfare> ok, so no boot prob, but an X prob...
<zhanes> yes
<Fanfare> did he check Xorg.log?
<zhanes> but, when boot calls X
<Aruna_> :( Again going  to blank screen
<zhanes> well, fanfare Ctrl + Alt + F3 stop KDM?
<Aruna_> now again i tried Esc when kubuntu splash screen
<zhanes> yes, try to enter as root
<zhanes> in option
<Aruna_> but what exactly the problem :(
<Aruna_> problem with video Card ?
<zhanes> i think that could be refresh rate
<zhanes> not video card
<Aruna_> then when i press Escape how it start working ?
<Aruna_> hmmmm
<zhanes> well should be apear some options
<Aruna_> can i chaange to Ubuntu and try ?
<zhanes> so choose login as root
<Fanfare> zhanes: <ctrl>+<alt>+<Fx> changes to playn console ( 1 <= x =>6 )
<zhanes> yes, but in diferent level, dont?
<zhanes> in F3 run kdm?
<Aruna> i will logout and try to logiin as Ubuntu and then try to reboot.. is it ok ?
<Fanfare> zhanes: no, only dif is deleting screen on F1
<zhanes> hmmmm
<zhanes> well the solution is service stop, ah?
<Fanfare> is that an installed system or live CD?
<zhanes> i think live cd
<zhanes> ask him
<Aruna> mine ?
<Fanfare> yes
<Aruna> i downloaded the iso file and installed the os completely.
<Aruna> in my laptop i have only Ubuntu.
<zhanes> fanfare, karmic version
<Fanfare> installed ubuntus usually have 6 consoles and KDM running on 7th
<zhanes> so, why console 1 show blank screen too?
<Aruna> do i need to reinstall the os again ?
<zhanes> aruna, try it:
<zhanes> reboot your system
<Aruna> reboot with my CD ?
<Aruna> and reinstall the os again ?
<zhanes> when apeared blank screen type Ctrl + Alt + F3
<Fanfare> Aruna: boot fromm HD
<Aruna> oook
<Fanfare> then inspect logs
<Aruna> i dont see logs
<Fanfare> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log or so
<zhanes> what can do you see?
<Aruna> Fanfare: oonce the Kubuntu logo dislays.. i see blank screen
<Fanfare> ok, that means X doesnt start and the reason should be in that logfile
<zhanes> type together Ctrl + Alt + F3
<Aruna> i am in kubuntu now can i check the log now ?
<Fanfare> if u have a blank screen press <ctrl>+<alt>+<fx> with x 1 - 6
<Fanfare> sure, are u in live cd?
<Fanfare> mount the harddrive and check that file in the harddrive
<zhanes> do you typed?
<Fanfare> ?
<Aruna> i am booted in hd
<zhanes> blank scren?
<zhanes> blank screen?
<Aruna> when i was in kubuntu logo i pressed Escape
<Aruna> so i can get login screen.
<Aruna> i am in booted in HD
<zhanes> have option to safe mode?
<Aruna> no :(
<Aruna> i am in normal mode.
<Aruna> which log i need to check ?
<zhanes> have option to login as root?
<Aruna> no when the kubuntu logo displays i pressed Escape it displayed the login screen of KDE
<Aruna> once i login i enters to desktop
<zhanes> alright
<zhanes> open shell
<Aruna> yes
<zhanes> have you mc installed?
<Aruna> no
<zhanes> sudo apt-get install mc
<Aruna> ook :)
<Fanfare> i must be missing something... u are now in normal KDE? from HD?
<zhanes> yes he are
<Aruna> i am in Kubuntu booted in harddisk
<Fanfare> so the blank screen is where the login screen should appear?
<Aruna> once it boots and displays hp logo then kubuntu logo i am geting blankscreen
<zhanes> Fanfare, it possible to be conflict bettween gdm and kdm?
<Aruna> i dong get login
<Aruna> mc installed.
<zhanes> sudo apt-get install xinit
<zhanes> to no doubt
<Aruna> xinit is already the newest version.
<zhanes> alright so type 'sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Fanfare> kubuntus shouldnt have xorg.conf... u want to create one?
<Aruna> no lines
<Aruna> may be new file.
<zhanes> alright, Fanfare, do you think that is a good idea to create one?
<Fanfare> did u have gdm installed before?
<Fanfare> zhanes: no, if X runs fine now.
<zhanes> but x cant run fine
<Fanfare> i thought he is in KDE now?
<zhanes> in his system
<Aruna> yes
<Aruna> i am in kubuntu
<zhanes> yes, gdm before, now kdm
<Aruna> i first have ubuntu
<Fanfare> Aruna: are u in a console now or in a KDE session?
<Aruna> konsole
<Aruna> kde
<zhanes> he does 'kubunted' Ubuntu
<Fanfare> ok, so KDE is up and running? from ur HD
<Aruna> no..  that the oone is displaying   the black screen
<Fanfare> id suggest something like sudo apt-get purge gdm* and reinstall KDM...
<Aruna> i didnt tried the ubuntu.
<Aruna> hmmm
<Aruna> once i login into ubuntu i run the console command to install kubuntu-desktop
<Aruna> after than i login into kubuntu
<Aruna> now when kubuntu boots i get blank screen.
<Aruna> ok i will do  'sudo apt-get purge gdm*'
<Fanfare> anyhow try to paste her the logfile of X /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zhanes> its prohibited to past logs here
<Fanfare> zhanes: use pastebin
<zhanes> say to him past in particular window
<Aruna> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
<Aruna> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
<Fanfare> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Aruna> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)
<FloodBotK1> Aruna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhanes> what i said dude
<Fanfare> !pastebin
<zhanes> bad resolution
<zhanes> what do you think if us edit only display screen in xorg.conf?
<Aruna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333627/
<Fanfare> u tryed reconfigure xorg-server right?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> i have 2 exact same 320 gb sata disk on a laptop so 2.5 and i would like them to work in raid, but then i would like that this raid harddrive is able to handle a multiboot with windows seven and ubuntu is it possible ?
<Aruna> yes
<Fanfare> is that the whole log?
<Aruna> no just half
<zhanes> better edit xorg.conf. dont?
<Aruna> you want whole one ?
<Fanfare> xorg finds lots of  resolutions...
<Fanfare> Aruna: sure
<Aruna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333628/
<zhanes> lets put probed modes to xorg.conf, what do you think about it Fanfare?
<zhanes> in section screen and section monitor
<Fanfare> that would be a workaround...
<zhanes> yeah
<Fanfare> but actually i dont see X not starting from log
<Fanfare> no hard EError
<zhanes> yeah
<zhanes> but display screen error
<zhanes> unsupported resolutions for LCD display
<Fanfare> pstree -p | grep X
<Aruna> Fanfare:   |-kdm(896)-+-Xorg(1001)
<Fanfare> So X is up and running!
<zhanes> yes
<zhanes> but video card and LCd display are not configured in xorg.conf
<zhanes> lets creat a xorg.conf with correctly display
<zhanes> inst a good idea?
<Fanfare> hm, cant be set live with xrandr?
<Aruna> both of your language are greek and latin to me lol
<zhanes> lol
<zhanes> aruna, are you male or female?
<Fanfare> ok, with xrandr one can change resolutions on the fly...
<Aruna> female
<Fanfare> but i dont know that tool too much...
<zhanes> oh, so sorry by him or his
<Aruna> lol
<zhanes> lets creat with gedit, better than mcedit
<Aruna> hmmmm
<Fanfare> zhanes: are u familiar with xorg.conf? then that might be quicker...
<zhanes> Aruna, type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aruna> ook
<zhanes> i am familiar
<Fanfare> gedit workt in a tty?
<zhanes> my xorg.conf is edited to me
<Aruna> i got the editor.
<Aruna> empty file
<zhanes> right
<Aruna> what to type ?
<Fanfare> start with
<Fanfare> Section "Monitor"
<Fanfare>         Identifier     "Monitor0"
<Aruna> ok
<Fanfare> well zhanes or do u only want to change Screen section?
<Fanfare> hm
<Aruna> hmmm
<zhanes> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Fanfare> Aruna: remove what i sayd, make empty
<Fanfare> then paste what zhanes pastes :-)
<Aruna> Fanfare: ya its empty :P
<zhanes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333639/
<Aruna> yes saved now
<Aruna> i rebot the system ?
<zhanes> yes
<Fanfare> there are quotes missing!!!
<Aruna> ok hope i be back :P
<zhanes> your display is a WXGA
<zhanes> wide LCD, isnt?
<Fanfare> modeline syntax is not correct?
<Fanfare> upa, didnt se that... ok
<Fanfare> quotes are closed...
<zhanes> i only do screen and monitor sections
<Aruna> any changes
<Aruna> ?
<zhanes> worked?
<Fanfare> nope ok, try
<Aruna> ok i am reboting
<Fanfare> good luck
<Aruna> :)
<zhanes> i put the instruction to her understandment
<Fanfare> hey zhanes where are u from?
<zhanes> kubuntu equipe from Brazil
<Fanfare> so, how is FOSS in Br? is it widespread?
<Fanfare> or are most ppl using M$?
<zhanes> a lot
<zhanes> i have spreding many distributions
<cory> Hello
<cory_> I need help with detecting my monitor
<zhanes> only dell in brazil dont spread linux
<cory_> Can anyone help me detect my monitor
<zhanes> for a strange reasons
<zhanes> all dell machines in Brazil comes to windows only, while in europe, for example, is optional
<Aruna> :( now escape in kubuntu logo is also not working
<Fanfare> dell switcht to only win in europe too afaik
<zhanes> its too bad
<Aruna> better do all from scratch...
<Aruna> reinstall ubuntu.
<Fanfare> cory_: did u check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<zhanes> toshiba here sold most linux OS than Windows
<zhanes> both are optionally
<wizardslovak> does anyne uses modrapi/?
<cory_> fanfare: I'm using Kubuntu 9.10, but no I did not
<cory_> What happened was I installed Kubuntu under a different monitor. The settings are for that monitor
<cory_> I don't know how to change them to new monitor
<Aruna> Fanfare,zhanes  where are you from ?
<Aruna> When install can i give entier disk ?
<Aruna> i have 250GB
<Aruna> in prepare disk space... can i give Erase and use the entire disk ?
<Fanfare> folks i got to go. bb
<Aruna> bye :)
<Aruna> anyone tell me is it good to give entier Disk ?
<Aruna> Anyone help me ?
<darkdelusions> What in the .kde folder would make my laptops keyboard stop working
<darkdelusions> I have to hold the keydown to get it to register
<darkdelusions> i know its a setting somewhere in the .kde folder because I renamed it and it fixed it
<darkdelusions> sigh this is annoying
<darkdelusions> Anyone have any idea on why when I try to upload say a small mov file to say Face book or you tube it makes my internet connection drop
<TeLLuS> darkdelusions: bad connection?
<darkdelusions> Tellus nope
<darkdelusions> TeLLuS:  Full Signal on the wireless
<darkdelusions> it causes it to drop
<darkdelusions> and I can get it back up unless i reboot
<TeLLuS> darkdelusions: And without wireless?
<darkdelusions> You know I havent tired it
<darkdelusions> brb
<bazyli> hi all
<darkdelusions_> it does the same thing hardwired
<darkdelusions_> i am thinkin it has to be the drivers its using for my nic
<darkdelusions_> I remember having this issue in 9.04 as well
<darkdelusions_> can remember if i ever fixed it
<darkdelusion-> odd
<bazyli> i have a problem, when i want install kubuntu 9 the dialogs box desapear, and osd monitor says recomended mode 1440x900 , with kubuntu 8 i dont have such a problem
<bazyli> Je tu jaki polak?
<darkdelusions_> odd
<darkdelusions_> I set a static ip to see if it would fix it but it doesnt
<darkdelusions_> and when I upload my ping spikes to 1400
<wizardslovak> so this is weird
<wizardslovak>  i updated firefox, i installed restricted formats, i even updated flash and still youtube doesnt work
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<benjamin_> hi, anyone an idea whats wrong when knetworkmanager crashes on startup?
<benjamin_> kubuntu 9.1
<ct529> hi!
<ct529> Does anyone know how do to download the lyrics of songs in the new Amarok?
<ghostcube> ct529: ask in amarok
<ct529> ghostcube: thanks
<ghostcube> np
<NotJa> lol
<tehk> Anyone know what this compiz like viewport switcher preview thing is called for kwin, and how I would go about getting it? http://imgur.com/29gY5.jpg
<aomegax> hi
<aomegax> how can I do to install tellico 2.1 if in repository there is version 1.3?
<aomegax> I have download 2.1-1.deb but I have a problem of dependency with libqt4-dbus...it requires versione 4:4.5.3 and I have installed 4.5.2
<Briareos1> how can i make my screen resolution persistent
<aomegax> how can I do version downgrade of a packet?
<Briareos1> why do you want to do that, aomegax ?
<aomegax> I have installed libqt4-dbus_4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<aomegax> but I had to install libqt4-dbus_4.5.3-4_i386.deb
<Briareos1> you may be able to find the old version in /var/cache/apt/archives/ - then you can "sudo dpkg -i DEBFILE.deb"
<aomegax> thanks
<Briareos1> does anyone know how to make the desired screen resolution persistent in kde 4.whateva
<Briareos1> and when will (no offense) kde 4 be a competetion to 3.5 ...
<||arifaX> how can I savely kill and restart plasma?
<yaps> hi, seems that the update of yesterday killed my system... as far as i found out it seems thaat yesterdays gdm update killed my kdm. i use kubuntu but i installed xfce as second DE, this is why i have gdm. how can this be ficed?
<yaps> fixed
<yaps> .
<yaps> has anybody encounterd problems with kdm or gdm after the update, too?
<ubsafder> yes i can not login that way
<ubsafder> looks like gdm gets in a loop and never logs in since i upgraded
<yaps> ubsafder: so you can not use your system too?
<ubsafder> well i found that at the loging screen if i click consol logging it gets in
<ubsafder> but then i can not type numbers without kde crashing
<yaps> ubsafder: i even can ont type aything :(
<yaps> i even read a post about this problem, but it's in german
<ubsafder> on my keyboards it requires shift to type number . so i found i had to disable sticky keys . so now with all that it kind of works  but my wife refuse to even look at it
<yaps> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/47993/gdm-update-hat-kdm-geschrottet.html
<yaps> ubsafder: so your prblem is fixed?
<yaps> ubsafder: when i want to log on, it gives me the options to go with terminal login, to fix my configuration or something else (can't look it up, i am using other OS on same machine)
<yaps> so i cant log on... nothing i can do at all
<yaps> seems the only way is to boot live cd and chroot
<yaps> :/
<ubsafder> yes kind of i need to click on console loging and pray it won't reboot . it destroyed 2 usn key that were not unmounted before my system crashed
<yaps> is there a way to report this issue... seems to be "common"
<blackarrow> hi, I'm trying to build mutrace on kubuntu (http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/mutrace.html)
<blackarrow> unfortunately, it has a linking problem against libbfd (binutils-dev)... /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libbfd.a(format.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.1' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<blackarrow> can anyone suggest a way around this?
<blackarrow> ok, managed to build and install my own libbfd -fPIC :)
<amator_k> hi all !
<amator_k> annyone know how should I install SMILE on Kubuntu804/64bit??? or WebKit (as dependencie for it)??
<icyx> Hi
<amator_k> ello
<icyx> Does anyone know how to make sure users can't mount USBsticks/hardware anymore?
<icyx> I thought it might be the plugdev group, but that didn't work
<icyx> The reason is that I'm creating a live cd with a controlled environment. Everything is ready, except that mounting external devices is still allowed for normal users
<smeagal> infp
<smeagal> info
<bourke> hi, does anyone use the UML program umbrello?
<Mamarok> bourke: no, not really, but what question do you have?
<bourke> Mamarok: its crashing constantly on me and seems really unstable. Im wondering whats the best strategy for me, i.e. recompile a slightly older version, or..?
<Mamarok> no, older versions are not really better, on the contrary
<bourke> may be more stable though
<Mamarok> not at all, that wouldn't make any sense
<Mamarok> bourke: what exact version are you talking about?
<bourke> I could compile the latest nightly build but it seems to have been integrated into kdesdk which depends on a host of other things
<bourke> Mamarok: my version from the repositories is 2.2.2
<Mamarok> bourke: well, you use a completely outdate version then, mine is 2.3.4
<bourke> Mamarok: Ok. how can I update?
<Mamarok> bourke: you use Karmic?
<bourke> jaunty
<Mamarok> that's the explanation
<bourke> this is my work machine so I cant risk updating right now in case it breaks things
<Mamarok> 2.3.4 is in KDE 4.3.4, which is in the Karmic updates PPA
<FIN__Master> Could someone help me with patching a few xorg files with .patch files and building xorg or making a package with the files?
<Mamarok> bourke: and I guess you would need a newer KDE version aynway, which one do you have?
<Mamarok> anyway*
<bourke> Mamarok: 4.2.2
<Mamarok> bourke: I stringly suggest you upgrade, KDE 4.2.2 is quite old and outdated, there have been several bugfixes in the 4.2.x series since and KDE 4.3 is overall much more stable and usable
<Mamarok> strongly*, sorry
<ronbs> #marmotte
<Mamarok> ronbs: please don't do that
<LimCore> hi. There was some news about initiative to reorganize kubuntu AQ or something... anyone has the URL?
<LimCore> because now kubuntu appears super buggy
<bourke> Mamarok: I agree updating is the best option.  It's just a risky process just to get one program working.. I dont suppose you know any other good alternatives to umbrello?
<Fleck> is it true, that when working as root - system ir more responsible on heavy loads? If as user i load my system at 100% i can't do anything..., but i still can login as root trough ssh and do things...
<Mamarok> bourke: not in Free Software, that's the only UML modeller I know
<Fleck> i even cannot kill process that uses all resources as user
<bourke> Mamarok: Ok, thanks anyway
<mozillo> hello world
<mozillo> AAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG
<mozillo> salut
<ahox> #join /f95
<ahox> sry
<RiotingPacfisit> anybody got any ideas why su juan startx fails to do anything in my rc.local, it should work but it silently fails (well i say silently i've only looked at xorg.log not suer where else to look)
<RiotingPacfisit> ahox: np it's /join #f95 or /j f95 if your lazy
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<smellynoser> Hey
<smellynoser> I want to setup command-not-found.py to do: if(command == 'name_of_a_server') then SSH into that server
<smellynoser> How can I do that?
<|moe|> helas! how or where do i disable ipv6 for all my network interfaces?
<smellynoser> I want to setup command-not-found.py to do: if(command == 'name_of_a_server') then SSH into that server
<smellynoser> How can I do that?
<Daviey> smellynoser: you could just set an alias in your ~/.bash_profile or similar ?
<BLIXNA_BLEACH> anybody know where i can get a QUALITY copy of offsec101?
<BLIXNA_BLEACH> as a torrent preferably..........
<RiotingPacifist`> kdostartupconfig4 fails when i startx as root from rc.local but runs fine when i startx from root after logging in, any ideas?
<andriyko> hello. I have a great problem. Recently installed Kubuntu 9.10 and after few days(I have applied system proposed bug fixes) kde crashed. Now there are no window borders, keyboard doesn't work. Total crach!!! Please help to debug problem!!!
<andriyko> anybody
<andriyko> ?
<gerryxiao> kdm said  not found /dev/fb0 when startup ,and console can't work, what's wrong
<rasko> hie
<hugo> hy
<alberto_> Hola
<alberto_> A todos
<alberto_> ¿Alguien sabe cómo configurar Jack server?
<Pici> !es | alberto_
<ubottu> alberto_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<takis_> hey
<alberto_> Hey
<alberto_> how are you?
<takis_> i am looking for an light IDE for KDE
<takis_> like geany in gnome
<takis_> i'm fine
<takis_> u?:)
<Ksquared> ok
<giordanoc> kk
<Ksquared> there we go =D
<giordanoc> YAY!
<Ksquared> okey day then
<Ksquared> so now we can doo this daily =D
<giordanoc> yes lol
<Ksquared> ok we're just going to have to use this
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Ksquared> hello
<bazhang> hi
<jstewart> So who else is having problems with the Net this morning? Google is really troubled (web pages not loading, etc.)
<Ksquared> I havn't had a problem with it, actually...
<ubuntu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jstewart> Ksquared ...where are you located... in general...?
<giordanoc> hello world
<Ksquared> how general?
<jstewart> country
<Ksquared> US
<jstewart> hmmm.... well I'm up here in the Great White North (Canada) and we (myself and some other friends) are having problems
<genii> jstewart: It seems a bit laggy from Toronto, but all pages load
<Ksquared> hmm...I had this problem myself at one point...I ended up just turning the computer off and leaving it for another day xD
<Ksquared> shut up craig
<giordanoc> no you kain
<Tm_T> Ksquared: behave
<finswimmer> Hello, my printer is working in KDE, Openoffice but not in Firefox. What could be wrong? As far as I see I do not find an option for Firefox?
<mostafa_> hey there how can I change the permissions of /var/www
<genii> mostafa_: You already changed them: "<mostafa_> I type this command sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www"
<mostafa_> genii: but nothing happends bro
<mostafa_> :(
<genii> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<genii> mostafa_: If it did not give an error, then the command successfully completed
<mostafa_> genii: yeah the command don't show anything and all is done well
<mostafa_> genii: but when I check it out about the
<mostafa_> genii: permissions nothing happends
<tugrick> есть кто нибудь и зРОссии
<mostafa_> genii: and all of them are the same
<tugrick> ?
<bazhang> !ru | tugrick
<ubottu> tugrick: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> !ru | tugrick
<wilsby29> Пожалуйста посетите
<aldin> hi, how do i turn of spell check in kde for knotes and kmail
<wilsby29> you click on получения under помощи
<genii> mostafa_: If ls -l in there shows rwxrwxrwx as the permissions, they have been set to 777
<mostafa_> genii: thanks dude I should just press F5 to refresh the page, hehe , then all thing are good
<mostafa_> ;)
<egoflux> anyone know how i change the mouse sensitivity?
<egoflux> nevermind
<guest_> howto stop "kwallet" from asking for a password ?
<Tm_T> guest_: you don't like to use wallet at all, or you just dont want it to ask password?
<yoyo> Is quassel>Konversation?
<Tm_T> yoyo: two different apps, its up to you which one you like more
<guest_> Tm_T either   <shrugs>
<Tm_T> guest_: latter is accomplished by changing your wallet password to be empty
<yoyo> Just wondering.  I knew they were different :)
<guest_> Tm_T ok.   how do i reset it if i don't know what it is set to now ?
<Tm_T> guest_: unfortunately I don't know
<guest_> ;/
<Tm_T> guest_: living without wallet is trickier and not without risks, as without wallet your passwords are stored in plaintext
<yoyo> unless you go with keepassx or similar..
<BluesKaj> I tried the kubuntu & ubuntu 9.10 live cds on wife's pc but the kernel modules don't have the right driver for the Nvidia GeForce 6150S E nForce 430. Been searching the forums , but all I see is complaints about gaming . I can't even get into the splash screen . Just get the vertical striped rainbow colours
<rstob911> BluesKaj: is not there a vesa mode option on boot
<BluesKaj> rstob911, dunno , din't notice
<BluesKaj> this is a live cd
<rstob911> im not sure but i think there is on the live cd
<rstob911> i know there is a safe mode option not sure if that boots the vesa driver or not
<RiotingPacfisit> http://pastebin.ca/1700274, fails when i launch it under su juan -c <script> during bootup, but a simialr script for root runs fine, 1) where would errors go 2) does anybody have any ideas as to what im doing wrong?
<apo> hi. has anone experienced a bug in kdesudo on lucid yet? i'm not able to press OK anymore. It just hangs at this point. i can still cancel.
<apo> same happens with passwords entered in okular pdf files
<apo> using sudo works
<rstob911> RiotingPacfisit: try instead of hushlogin try silentlogin
<RiotingPacfisit> rstob911: how would i do that? add a line silentlogin="TRUE"?
<antares> hi everyone...how can i update kde?
<antares> which repo I need?
<rstob911> RiotingPacfisit: where is this file comming from
<BluesKaj> antares, look up waaay up
<antares> sorry?
<RiotingPacfisit> rstob911: Its a custom file i wrote, it's basically what export shows from a login (startx works from a login)
<BluesKaj> look in the room message header
<antares> i need repository address to update kde
<antares> ah ok
<rstob911> i see RiotingPacfisit i really dont know what you need to fix it all i know is you dont use hush but silent instead
<RiotingPacfisit> rstob911: thx, brb im slowly crashing
<bradpitt> !resetpanels > bradpitt
<ubottu> bradpitt, please see my private message
<gorgonizer_> hello!  Is there any news of a KDE 4.4 Beta 1 repository for Karmic?  (Apologies if this has been covered previously)
<Tm_T> gorgonizer_: no, not yet, I'm sure it will be in kubuntu.org when one is available (:
<gorgonizer_> Tm_T: cheers for that, can't wait to see improved 4.4 is to 4.3 (even though I am extremely impressed with 4.3)
<Tm_T> gorgonizer_: there's improvements for sure (:
<Georgesuper3> hello
<Georgesuper3> HELLO!
<Georgesuper3> Are you from greece?
<Georgesuper3> I am from greece
<genii> Georgesuper3: Best to just ask whatever question you have about Kubuntu, someone may answer
<Tm_T> Georgesuper3: hi and welcome, this is official kubuntu support channel
<Georgesuper3> And who who is from greece he can chat with me!!!!!!!
<Georgesuper3> thank you
<genii> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Georgesuper3> CU!
<byte> hi, i updated yesterday (some x files and also gdm) and now i can not log on. it complains about graphics, tells me it is running in low graphic mode and that i have to apply new settings, load my old ones or use default settings. non of them worked, so i went for the 4th option and wanted to log in with commandline. i cant even log on!!! i really need help. no i use a kubuntu live cd on my broken system.
<byte> beside my kde i also have xfce installed, so this is the reason for gdm
<yakuzi> anyone encountered this problem? When i try to install from the live cd, i can't see any partition/hdd, when i try with the alternate cd, same problem (doesn't matter if i choose to let it activate the sata raid drives or not, i don't see any hdd or partition) my desktop has 2 sata hdd's on it 1 250GB hdd with winXP in dual boot with kubuntu (i need a fresh install, this one is messed up) and 1  160 GB hdd (data) motherboard has nforce2
<yakuzi>  chipset, and i have to create raid arrays on the disc (i don't need raid, but i don't have a jbod option, motherboard is one of the first with sata) it's some form of hardware raid and it worked fine with all previous versions, but not with 9.10
<zippy> byte i have the same problem
<zippy> workaround: restart kdm via ssh
<byte> zippy: i know allready 4 people including you having this problem
<Tm_T> byte: that is Karmic?
<yakuzi> last option i'm trying now (after cd has done burning) is to boot the live cd, remove the dmraid package and try the installer again...if that doesn't work i'm clueless how to solve it, anyone has some more ideas?
<zippy> sometimes i get the bash sometimes no keyboard at all
<byte> Tm_T: z
<zippy> Tm_T yes karmic
<byte> Tm_T: yes
<zippy> byte you can also try with escape key and be patient for a while
<byte> zippy: i guess it is the gdm messing up. i read a forum post (posted yesterday, so pretty likely same cause) explaining how to fix it
<byte> zippy: gonna try now
<byte> zippy: esc doesnt help for me :(
<byte> but it seems to be a common problem
<byte> zippy: I can send u the link to this post, but it is written in german
<zippy> great im german!
<byte> zippy: the advice of the post is to chroot into your broken kubuntu from live cd, relaod the old gdm and prevent the new version from being updated again.
<byte> zippy: do you speak german?
<zippy> my card is a GeForce FX 5600 XT and working like charm with 3D IF it runs
<zippy> yes
<zippy> byte but kubuntu is not broken its a problem on start-up with the new kernel I think
<byte> zippy: join the cannel zippyandme  ... i created it
<CupofDice> hey guys. asked this question in #linux, but they seem busy. I am getting a self-install kit from comcast next monday, but I will have to look for my own router (bastards wanted to charge me around 150). I have been told that to set up comcast self-install kit with linux, all I do is hook it up. Is it the same for a router?
<noaXess> hi all, what does that exactly mean.. how can i install k9copy.. k9copy: Depends: mencoder but it is not going to be installed
<noaXess> have kde 4.3.4 installed from kubuntu-ppa
<llutz> noaXess: mencoder needs medibuntu-repo
<noaXess> llutz: aha.. okay..
<noaXess> llutz: from here right? http://www.medibuntu.org/
<llutz> yes
<yakuzi> ok the removal of dmraid solved the not being able to choose partitions...the question now is, can i trust the install process to only work on the asked partitions? (i see both my hdd's now, with all the partitions etc)
<noaXess> llutz: have now enabled medibuntu repo, but same error.. :(
<noaXess> if i try install mencoder: mencoder: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<llutz> noaXess: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude -f install
<noaXess> sudo apt-get -f install will fit it too right?
<llutz> yes
<noaXess> llutz: 0 packages to upgrade
<llutz> noaXess: sudo apt-get install --reinstall k9copy
<sysop> hi
<llutz> noaXess: it should have satisfy the missing deps on its own...
<noaXess> llutz: same...
<Guest11259> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I have tons of video corruption. any help? any logs I should look in?
<SeekerNL> someone any idea when k3b says it will write with 17x and then the averge speed is just 4x ? why is this?
<yakuzi> 17x speed is the maximum speed
<noaXess> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333943/
<yakuzi> but is is very likely that it never comes to that speed, depending on the amount of data you are burning, and if the buffers can't follow or something, it won't burn them empty...
<Guest11259> the top bar where the minimize close buttons is corrupt but the programs look fine. but when I click on lancelot I get a big square of gibberish instead of a menu, also I tried kvirc and it just gave me a screen of gibberish as well. but xchat works fine except for the before mentioned corruption.
<SeekerNL> okay how come it will not burn on this maximum speed?
<sysop2> sorry someone stole my nick.
<llutz> noaXess: apt-cache policy mencoder
<SeekerNL> TSSTcorp cd dvdw se-s224q  thats the burner I have, its a Samsung writemaster
<noaXess> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333946/
<llutz> noaXess: you havent enabled medibuntu
<llutz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<yakuzi> well as far as i know, most burn programs never reach the max speed they indicate (if you choose to burn on 17x for instance, that just means it won't burn faster, it doesn't mean how fast the actual burn is going to be...
<noaXess> llutz: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<noaXess> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 9.10 "karmic koala"
<SeekerNL> its strange why nero doesnt show actual burning speed then
<noaXess> come back later
<llutz> noaXess: done a "sudo apt-get update" after adding the repo?
<noaXess> llutz: jep
<SeekerNL> how do u force burner to write at maximum speed?
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333948/
<noaXess> need to gooooo
<yakuzi> the actual burn speed has no use...the only reason why you can choose a burn speed, is to make sure you have a good burned disc (for music for instance you can choose slower burn speed to have good burn quality etc) and, some disc can't be burned on high speeds so then you also need a slower speed
<yakuzi> and how you can force? maybe it's an option in k3b i don't know
<SeekerNL> I know my dvd disks can be burned at 16 speed, but k3b is just getting around 4
<SeekerNL> could it be the driver? or k3b? I also have nero on my computer
<yakuzi> no idea about that i'm sorry
<SeekerNL> I am ofcourse glad a dvd burner where on box does not stand that it work with linux does work, but wanna have maximum out of it to
<SeekerNL> U know most burners come with nero but I guess they dont include nero linux
<yakuzi> well you don't need nero if you have a well working free program like k3b do you? ;)
<SeekerNL> Will know this answer if nero burns faster then k3b
<SeekerNL> right now I have trial till 27-12
<SeekerNL> but havent watched on cd of nero that I got if they include linux version
<SeekerNL> nero says it writes with 16x but I dont believe that
<yakuzi> well burn 2 discs with the same data, 1 with k3b and 1 with nero and time both burns, if nero is much faster then it's true, if not, it's not true and it just gives the max burn speed
<SeekerNL> I think its not true, now nero says 17 min left
<SeekerNL> and I burn in 13 min with k3b, but its clear thats no 16speed
<SeekerNL> No I wonder why they sell it and it doesnt reach that speed
<llutz> SeekerNL: marketing
<SeekerNL> you know my burner should be able to burn 22x though I dont find empty dvds supporting 22x\
<llutz> SeekerNL: it's hard enough to find suitable media for  errorfree 8x
<SeekerNL> Maxell I have 110 for 16,50 (euro )
<SeekerNL> the firework terrorists are already starting to terrorise the people
<RiotingPacfisit> http://pastebin.ca/1700274, fails when i launch it under su juan -c <script> during bootup, but a simialr script for root runs fine, 1) where would errors go 2) does anybody have any ideas as to what im doing wrong?
<maisukon> Where can I find neverwinter night if not provide in my repositories?
<RiotingPacfisit> i took the advice earlier and read about hush/silent login but then i just removed the hushlogin line and it had no effect x still starts for root but not me
<maisukon> :)
<genii> maisukon: See the manufacturer's page: http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<DeeTah> anyone know some cool RoR ide?
<manjula> Hi.. ALl
<yakuzi> yes ! it seems my problem with not getting to install kubuntu on my desktop is solved...i was able with remove dmraid to see my partitions and to change them etc, the install worked, my windows still works, and it seems i've a fully working kubuntu 9.10
<manjula> i have Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope). my problem is when i use VLC ( or even mplayer) sound jerks when i try to play avi files... i have w32codec installed
<manjula> can someone help me please ?
<jhutchins_lt> SeekerNL: The rated speed of a burner is it's _maximum_ theoretical speed.  It depends on the media quality, but few will actually burn at that speed in real life.
<bradpitt> hi.. is it safe to add/use kubuntu backports on ubuntu?
<SeekerNL> why not ?
<sysop2> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I have tons of video corruption. any help? any logs I should look in?
<sysop2> the top bar where the minimize close buttons is corrupt but the programs look fine. but when I click on lancelot I get a big square of gibberish instead of a menu, also I tried kvirc and it just gave me a screen of gibberish as well. but xchat works fine except for the before mentioned corruption.
<bradpitt> cos after i upgrade from backports, qt apps are crashed.
<sysop2> hey brad good work in NO
<maisukon> What makes Kubuntu be better?
<maco> than ubuntu? kde :)
<dragonmere> hello
<mitevi> hi
<mitevi> im new here
<dragonmere> yeah me too sorta
<dragonmere> well, been using ubuntu for a long time, xubuntu recently...
<dragonmere> just got a 'real' computer, decided to see what sorta crazy desktop-effects I can make it do
<maco> dragonmere: whats confusing you about plasma?
<dragonmere> I want to have different widgets on each desktop, but this 'zoom out' thing... i just don';t get it
<mitevi> ill have soon ubuntu 9.10
<dragonmere> dashboard just means a desktop that has widgets on it, right?
<mitevi> yes
<maco> dragonmere: dashboard is not much different than show desktop
<maco> i dont know how zoom out/in works though. it seems not to if you dont use kwin (the kde window manager)
<mitevi> i don't like my computer very much
<mitevi> but when i have 9.10 ill be perfect
<dragonmere> what exactly am I looking at when I'm zoomed out...? There's something conceptual here I'm just not wrapping my head around properly, i think.
<Morydd> Does anyone know a reason why I'd get several instances of "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges" dialogs?
<dragonmere> are the zoomed out dashboards the same as the multiple desktops?
<dragonmere> really I just need a basic idiot's guide... searched for awhile, came across mostly technical guides.
<mostafa_> hey there I install apache as a server and also installed netbeans ;then I want to run a php file but when I ran it ,it just opens a dialog to save the php file what should I do? please
<dragonmere> i guess i'll just keep playing with it. I was getting this weird thing where one of my desktops would be two dashboards,,, it stopped doing that, so I dunno..
<genii> mostafa_: sudo a2enmod php5
<genii> mostafa_: Then restart your webserver: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nookie^> is there any software which can be used to create cd covers?
<genii> !info kover
<ubottu> kover (source: kover): WYSIWYG CD cover printer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4-6 (karmic), package size 124 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Morydd> Does anyone know a reason why I'd get several instances of "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges" dialogs?
<maco> dragonmere: i *think* they might be yet another layer..
<dragonmere> i think I got it doing what I want it to...
<SeekerNL> if I use growisofs I reach higher burning speed
<dragonmere> there's just something about being able to throw your 4 desktops onto a cube, and then rotate said semi-transparent-cube for no apparent reason that I really like...
<dragonmere> but i dunno about KDE's functionality over the other two flavors. Still getting the hang of it, I guess.
<Tm_T> dragonmere: I thought some kind of cube is also in kwin
<dragonmere> dunno
<dragonmere> last few years, i've been running on a PIII 750hz. Been using xubuntu. Just got a 'real' computer, so I've never played with desktop-effects before.
<apo> hi. has anone experienced a bug in kdesudo on lucid yet? i'm not able to press OK anymore. It just hangs at this point. i can still cancel.
<apo> same happens with passwords entered in okular pdf files
<apo> using sudo works
<bmunger> im running kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3.4 and kgpg doesnt seem to run.. even by console it gets a pid but no output.. any ideas?
<maco> bmunger: nothing in your tray?
<maco> should be a little gold lock
<dragonmere> whats the deal with knetworkmanager? does it work now with hidden SSID/WPA now? had some problems when I installed KDE... I used to have to kill it and run nm-applet, but I just noticed I'm running it...
<dragonmere> i need a sandwich
<rstob911> who wanted to know about desktop cube
<dragonmere> me!
<dragonmere> sort of. I mean I got it running. But I was the one asking questions and what not.
<rstob911> if you go into the system settings then to desktop effects then it is in there make sure you have more than one desktop enables then it is ctrl f11 is what makes it appear you will also need the cube animation
<orion> help
<chaitu> +
<mostafa_> genii:
<mostafa_> genii: r u there yet?
<dragonmere> yep yep. What I was trying to do was get different widgets on each side of the cube, and I finally got it. I was having a problem when I set plasma to use a different activity for each desktop and use a separate dashboard...
<mostafa_> genii: I check it out but no use
<mostafa_> :(
<rajmahendra> Hello
<rstob911> cool
<dragonmere> which i do not understand the distinction between (use different activity for each desktop/use a separate dashboard)
<rstob911> me either
<dragonmere> I've got it all figured out until I hit the plasma icon in the top right corner, and choose "zoom out"
<dragonmere> No clue whats going on there.
<dragonmere> I want it to just be my separate desktops and dashboards??, but I have a feeling I'm looking at something a little different.
<mostafa_> hey there please help :( how can I run the php code that outputs an html page with firefox please?
<dragonmere> but definitely thanks rstob911. Took me about 2 hours last night to figure out what you told me.
<rstob911> lol
<Guest83170> exoo
<Guest83170> how kubuntu root login >>>?
<Tm_T> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dragonmere> (k/x)ubuntu doesn't use root
<Tm_T> Guest83170: see above
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ubuntu_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<georgesuper4> hello everyone
<dragonmere> hello georgesuper3
<andriyko> hello. Can anyone help with configuring KTTSD to speak non-English, for example Russian?
<bmunger> maco: yea i checked my tray, i used kgpg before.. it doesnt appear in the tray... but kde 4.3.4 is acting real weird anyways.. tasks appear multiple times for things that are running once.. or they dont disappear when closed
<andriyko> please help with configuring KTTSD to speak non-English, for example Russian?
<maco> bmunger: ah, this is from a ppa or something? im running normal karmic, which has 4.3.2
<Morydd> Does anyone know a reason why I'd get several instances of "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges" dialogs?
<matrix_> hallo
<dwidmann> andriyko: does kttsd support Festival for a backend? It looks like Festival has a male speaker (package festvox-ru)
<dwidmann> andriyko: seems it does support festival
<andriyko> thank you very much
<andriyko> festvox-ru is what i need
<dwidmann> cool :)
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> heya anyone knows enough how to help a newbie with wireless?
<dwidmann> I don't really, but there is a lot of information here
<dwidmann> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> thanks!
<bmunger> maco: yes its from the ppa
<m_tadeu> Hi...I keep getting a message that something happened to phonon and it's falling back to pulse audio
<Quintasan> m_tadeu: is sound working for you?
<maco> m_tadeu: its just saying that since pulseaudio is running, its going to use that instead of going straight to the speakers
<Quintasan> m_tadeu: I get it here too, but the sound works fine
<m_tadeu> it is
<maco> unless it's breaking something, ignore it
<m_tadeu> it looks like it's breaking something....just reported an amarok bug, which thy told me not to use pulse audio
<maco> you can uninstall pulseaudio
<maco> amarok works fine with pulseaudio for me, but a lot of kde people think its the source of all their bugs
<m_tadeu> that won't affect skype or flash?
<Roasted> whats up guys
<maco> skype and flash dont have pulse support anyay
<maco> *anyawy
<maco> *anyway
<m_tadeu> anyway, maybe there's something wrong on my phonon, right?
<maco> remove pulseaudio and see how it goes
<maco> if it works, great
<maco> if not...reply to the bug report saying it doesnt make a difference
<Roasted> fellas I got a question - under system tools - sharing, on my laptop I have my credentials saved to access our servers so itll automatically apply my login credentials accordingly - but on this kubuntu desktop here I dont have that option, gives me an error about KCM_KIO module or something. How can If ix it?
<AlexZion> hi everyone..., after update my Kubuntu karmic with kde 3.3.4, I have a problem to shutdown my system , it simply doesn't works , even on my other pc ....
<AlexZion> there is something i can do to fix it ?
<Roasted> KDE 3.3.4?
<Roasted> do you mean 4.3.4 or something?
<Roasted> 3.3.4 is like 2006-ish
<AlexZion> yeah , sorry ... :D
<Roasted> ha, you confused me there
<Roasted> I was like holy...
<AlexZion> 4.3.4 you right
<Roasted> what did you update? KDE? or Karmic?
<AlexZion> I put the ppa kubuntu repos and I update using kPackage...
<Roasted> alexzion what exactly are you doing, how is your system set up?
<Roasted> is it a fresh install of karmic?
<Roasted> is it jaunty but updated to karmic?
<AlexZion> is a fresh Karmic Install.....
<AlexZion> and I update kde to 4.3.4 yesterday , and after that , I can't switch off my computer .. :)
<Roasted> what if you remove the PPA and reinstall kde?
<marco> sera a tutti
<nicklas_> yo
<AlexZion> Roasted: what do you mean exactly ?, just remove the ppa repos and update again ?,or add a new repos from kde and update ?
<Roasted> alexzion - well, Im on jaunty (my pc has issues with karmic)
<Roasted> and I installed jaunty but I wanted KDE 4.3.2 (latest you can get on jaunty)
<Roasted> so I installed the PPA using a method I found online
<Roasted> that method backfired. When I logged into KDE, it just went black. I was like, shyt, what do I Do now...
<Roasted> so I booted into console and removed the PPA from the sources list
<Roasted> did an update, reinstalled KDE and got it back, found a diff guide with the PPA and I was good to go
<AlexZion> ok , I will check it , thanks a lot ....
<Roasted> I havent used KDE that extensively. Ive been a Gnome user for 4 years and just recently tried KDE after I saw the monstrosity Gnome was developing with Gnome Shell, and I'm here to stay now, but my KDE knowledge is still limited, unfortunately.
<Roasted> But that's what I did
<Roasted> removed the PPA, updated, tried it, didnt work, reinstalled KDE (not linux itself, just the KDE desktop) and I was back in action.
<brmassa> guys, my 2nd and 3rd HD are not getting mounted on boot. How can i set them to do so?
<stuart_> heya folks...is this the right place for a ubuntu newbie to ask a couple of questions?
<maco> stuart_: if youre using kubuntu, yes. if ubuntu #ubuntu
<stuart_> aah kk thanks wrong place :)
<kaddi> ok, what is xsession-errors and can I just delete it?
<Jonathan____> hello
<Jonathan____> how do i reformat a memory stick...
<Hagus> Greetings :)
<Jonathan____> :)
<Hagus> I too would like to know the answer to that question.  Let me Google it ;)
<Hagus> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122036 Jonathan____ :)
<Roasted> so, guys, major problem
<wickedwackguy> hi
<Roasted> I was copying a file to my hard drive and didnt realize it was almost maxed, it maxed out, gave me an error, okay no big deal, but then KDE crashed. Once KDE crashed, I rebooted. Once I rebooted, KDE is no where to be seen. Somehow an xubuntu looking menu (gnome, but very simpleish) comes up. I CANNOT get KDE back to save my life. I had this happen with Gnome once, but I didnt have to reinstall my OS because of it. Is there a quick fix? Or am Ig oing ba
<Roasted> ck to Gnome?
<wickedwackguy> how do i get my design changed?
<Jonathan____> ok and how so i send files to a windows computer over a wifi network
<Roasted> Ive never sent files TO a windows computer
<Roasted> Ive only pulled files FROM a linux computer
<Roasted> cause, windows, ya know... doesnt really like to play nice with other operating systems
<Jonathan____> well i dont really mind which way it goes
<Jonathan____> so...
<Roasted> I'd install samba and set up a network share folder
<Jonathan____> network... smb...
<Roasted> itll make your computer act as a file server, in essence
<Jonathan____> on the nix or the windo?
<Roasted> on nix
<Roasted> sudo apt-get install samba
<Roasted> then go to add/remove and search for "samba", it'll install a simple GUI tool to set up the path
<wickedwackguy> i got a design but it wont let my "apply" it
<Roasted> then just add your user to samba (user needs to exist on the linux machine as well as samba) and set up a file path to the folder you want to share
<Jonathan____> in dolphin there is
<Roasted> there is what
<Jonathan____> network. in here there is samba share and i can see both windows pc and linux pc
<Roasted> cant you paste the files to the windows pc?
<Jonathan____> well i cant see the public folder structure
<Hagus> cd ruby
<Hagus> oops
<Hagus> sorry
<Hagus> I was going to go to the ruby room :/
 * Hagus has a decrepit brain
<Jonathan____> so how do i get to see the public folder structure of a windows across the network
<Jonathan____> through dolphin
<Roasted> I never did it from linux to windows
<Roasted> I always to windows to linux
<Jonathan____> its kk
<Roasted> which requires me to set up samba in a server environment and share it out accordingly
<Jonathan____> i memory stick it
<Jonathan____> lol
<kaddi> how can I reenable compositing after it has been disabled?
<wickedwackguy> ok somebody have time for me?
<wickedwackguy> kaddi: terminal compiz
<robin0800> kaddi: compiz --replace
<kaddi> I'm not using compiz, it isn't even installed
<wickedwackguy> how do i apply my new design?
<Jonathan____> lol
<kaddi> Kde said it was disabling window compositing cause my pc was running slow and all desktop effects are disabled, I would like them reenabled
<|moe|> kaddi: alt + shift + f12
<kaddi> |moe|: thanks :)
<|moe|> kaddi: most welcome:D
<wickedwackguy> and still no vlue on how the hell i apply my fucking design?
<kaddi> does that also work when I want to disable it at some point? :)
<wickedwackguy> the apply button is disabled
<|moe|> kaddi: yes, it toggles effects on and off
<kaddi> |moe|: awesome, thanks.
<Shockrates> hi
<|moe|> kaddi: whatup! ;)
<Shockrates> how can i enable the folder preview of my desktop folder widget?
<wickedwackguy> ok fuck it its a bug, i will just change the fucking config file
<wickedwackguy> cya
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> do you know the widget desktop folder?
<dragonmere> Shockrates, on the Kubuntu desktop? Try #kubuntu
<dragonmere> oh shoot this is the #kubuntu channel... heh
<dragonmere> what bout it? i'm no expert, but I'll help if i can
<Shockrates> when i move my cursor over a folder in it. it doesnt preview the folder right?
<Shockrates> how can i enable/disable this feature
<dragonmere> lemmie have a look-see. Still trying to figure out all the ... features ... of KDE myself...
<dragonmere> did you right click the widget, under folder view settings, make sure preview is checked?
<dragonmere> I took the default desktop folder view off after installed KDE, so if that doesn't work, maybe delete that widget, and add a new folder view... I just added one, and it previews
<Shockrates> oh
<Shockrates> what if i dont like it
<Shockrates> to preview folders
<dragonmere> the advanced options button next to the check box should let you pick?
<dragonmere> like I said, i ain't no expert... still struggling with KDE myself sorta... just trying to help.
<alesan> Hi I'm using the encrypted homedir thing
<alesan> is there a way one can encrypt "/root" also?
<sml1226> Can anybody tell me how to enable double click instead of single click in 9.10?
<Vroomfondle> it's in System Settings, under keyboard & mouse -> mouse, sml1226
<wickedwackguy> ok this is somthing that shouldnt be
<sml1226> I see no Keyboard & Mouse in system settings, I know it was there in previous versions, but I can't seem to find it in 9.10
<wickedwackguy> why doesnt it apply my design that i chose
<nicklas_> öj
<wickedwackguy> desktop-design-dtaials. i choose a design and it wont aplly or even let me apply
<wickedwackguy> any ideas?
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=nij63ued86s9jipao8p4.png
<wickedwackguy> yeah thats what i was trying to get away from and back to somthing with white
<wickedwackguy> but the damn thing wont let me
<wickedwackguy> i give up
<wickedwackguy> nobody that can help me?
<KaAttaKilla> hi, got a problem, on my laptop im trying to boot kubuntu but the resolution is way off and login screen is cutoff on bottom and right... wont load up just flashes and loops. Trying w/ both live flash drive and actual install on my external HD
<KaAttaKilla> anyone actually here?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Loops?  Could you try login from console and run startx. Does it do the same?
<KaAttaKilla> not totally sure i know what u mean, i think i do, i can try... thats when i inturrupt boot and hit e.. then ctrl+c to access cmd prompt right?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Could be the driver, settings or boot splash interfering.. Got any log?
<KaAttaKilla> i was reading forum posts and tried adding both vga=0x314 and (when it told me that was depreciated) gfxpayload=800x600x16
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: It is probably not the error I was thinking off.
<KaAttaKilla> adding @ grub after hitting e
<KaAttaKilla> ok im at cmd @ grub... i see "sh:grub> _"
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: try without slash in grub, remove it..
<KaAttaKilla> the splash and everything works fine, i get to the login screen and i see it... but only like the upper left corner and part of the login box
<KaAttaKilla> i type in my login/pass and it starts loading up.. then flashes a few times and returns to login
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: What grafic driver?
<KaAttaKilla> no clue
<TeLLuS> returns to login   in terminal?
<KaAttaKilla> im pretty new to linux, but comp repair tech w/ windows
<TeLLuS> or console?
<KaAttaKilla> the normal login, the full ui
<TeLLuS> ah, I see
<KaAttaKilla> im not comfortable @ all w/ cmd in linux yet, none of the commands i know and try seem to work >.<
<TeLLuS> Try Ctrl + Alt + F1
<KaAttaKilla> at the login?
<TeLLuS> to see if you can get to the console
<TeLLuS> and then login,  Is it a 9.10 version?
<KaAttaKilla> it is 9.10 yes
<KaAttaKilla> ok right now i see:
<KaAttaKilla> ubuntu 9.40 portablelinux tty1
<TeLLuS> ok
<KaAttaKilla> portableLinux login: _
<TeLLuS> Type: lspci | grep VGA
<KaAttaKilla> ok i logged in w/ my info
<KaAttaKilla> oops >.<
<TeLLuS> good
<KaAttaKilla> i see: brad@PortableLinux:~$
<KaAttaKilla> k i typed that and i see: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<TeLLuS> hmm, that would not have been my guess, but ok. I saw a similar thing with a ATI card.  Maybe we could get some clues from the log then.  more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KaAttaKilla> ok typed that
<KaAttaKilla> i got way too much to retype
<KaAttaKilla> what u looking for?
<KaAttaKilla> X.Org Video Driver: 5.0 ?
<TeLLuS> yes, Can you use ssh from current computer?
<KaAttaKilla> i dont have anything set up for ssh
<TeLLuS> then you could use copy and paste..
<KaAttaKilla> k
<KaAttaKilla> ?
<TeLLuS> Is the PortableLinux network connected?
<KaAttaKilla> not seeing it in my network no
<TeLLuS> Do it have cable or wireless?
<KaAttaKilla> its ethernet, plugged in, but it hasnt booted up all the way as far as i know
<Shockrates> hola
<Shockrates> how can i set a hotkey to switch between keyboard layouts?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: try run: sudo ifconfig
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: It should show your ipaddress  if it got one..
<TeLLuS> bit advanced probably for starters.. but we could try..
<KaAttaKilla> k 1sec... scrolling through log
<KaAttaKilla> big log.....
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Check the end of the log if you see any error..
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Could be (EE) in the begining..
<KaAttaKilla> how do i scroll up?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: but I dont think so since you got a picture
<KaAttaKilla> hitting up just cycles commands
<TeLLuS> b can scroll up
<TeLLuS> ahh ok not in the more program..
<TeLLuS> then its shift + pg up
<rdx> Hi there guys! I want to make the fonts and icons in the start/program menu smaller so all the categories fits without scrolling. is this possible?
<TeLLuS> rdx: Just change the font size..
<KaAttaKilla> ok can only see the end of the log, and no errors
<KaAttaKilla> and dont look like i have an IPaddy
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: But it do have a link connection lite on the ethernet connector?
<KaAttaKilla> this laptop has no lights @ ethernet or among the other lights on front
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: ok , could try to run anyway: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<KaAttaKilla> says no such device
<rdx> TeLLuS: Cant find the application menu font settings in System Settings -> Fonts?
<TeLLuS> rdx: In the firs row to the right for me, apperence I think.. I have a localized version so I'm a bit unsure
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: sudo ifconfig eth1    also give no such device?   Then maybe it is not detecting the ethernet or wrong driver.. Too new laptop maybe.. :/
<KaAttaKilla> laptop is a gateway like 3yrs old
<rdx> TeLLuS: But which item under the font dialog will change the KickOff apps text?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: only strange HW then.. :)
<KaAttaKilla> it sees the ethernet device
<KaAttaKilla> i just dont think its connected
<TeLLuS> rdx: trial and error..
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: well do the link lamp on the other end of the cable litght up?
<KaAttaKilla> its blinking orange
<KaAttaKilla> i typed sudo ifconfig eth1 for the fun of it
<KaAttaKilla> that did something: listening on LPF/eth1/00:03:etc
<KaAttaKilla> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<KaAttaKilla> and scrolled more like that^ w/ diff numbers on the end
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Is it connected to a switch or something else?
<KaAttaKilla> yea, router
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: type?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: manufacturer?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: ADSL?
<KaAttaKilla> trendnet
<KaAttaKilla> wireless n gigabit router
<KaAttaKilla> adsl?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: TEW-672GR?
<KaAttaKilla> -633GR
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: should be connected then,  did dhclient3 stop with the message sleeping?
<KaAttaKilla> yea
<KaAttaKilla> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<JediMaster> hey guys, can anyone suggest an alternative to GIMP to view and/or edit PSDs? Not one single PSD I've opened in the last 3 months has looked anything like it should in GIMP =(
<JediMaster> mainly layers that look like they're not having their masks applied correctly
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: So it did not get an ip from the DHCP..  But there is an DHCPserver in there? Tried with other computers?
<TeLLuS> JediMaster: Krita..  But from version 7 on, the Photoshop file format is closed
<wizardslovak> i got question
<JediMaster> TeLLuS, thanks but I've found Krita won't open PSDs
<KaAttaKilla> this computer is connected to the same router
<wizardslovak> whats the difference btw kubuntu and kubuntu netbook edition?
<wizardslovak> it has kde4 right?
<Tm_T> wizardslovak: just that kubuntu-netbook has plasma-netbook enabled by default (and possibly something else I'm not aware of)
<wizardslovak> i just dontk know what edition should i use for my notebook
<Tm_T> wizardslovak: both have same functionalities, you install the other, and you get what the other gives by changing settings
<TeLLuS> JediMaster: Depend on the content in the psd.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-November/056045.html
<Tm_T> so whichever you choose, you end up having pretty much same (:
<wizardslovak> true
<wizardslovak> i will use it to manage server anyways
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Yes, but sometimes the router can be configured to be transparant but it  is not verry common..
<wizardslovak> and regular kubuntu is  103 mb smaller
<KaAttaKilla> it may well be connected and i misread it
<JediMaster> TeLLuS, maybe I'm missing a plugin but krita won't actually let me open a .psd file, it doesn't even show the file in the open dialog
<noaXess> i cant install k9copy.. but: k9copy: Depends: mencoder but it is not going to be installed
<TeLLuS> JediMaster: Yep, same here..
<noaXess> any idea to fix it? if i do try install mencoder: mencoder: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<noaXess> so.. if i need reall install mplayer-nogui?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Try ping or sudo aptitude update
<KaAttaKilla> sudo aptitude update did not work, could not resolve
<TeLLuS> ok,  probably not connected..
<vbgunz> ii upgraded kde from 4.3.3 to 4.3.4 and konqueror worked splendid for a while *but* now konqueror is insanely slow. anyone know whats up?
<noaXess> any tip, idea?
<TeLLuS> It is late here, I really need to sleep. Good luck all. Maybe someone else can continue..
<noaXess> vbgunz: i only work in dolphin, does dlphin work also slwo? any networj connection configured in favorites?
<noaXess> TeLLuS: nice sleep :)
<KaAttaKilla> k quick question
<KaAttaKilla> how do i attempt to load the UI from cmd?
<TeLLuS> ok
<noaXess> KaAttaKilla: then ask
<noaXess> KaAttaKilla: which ui?.. sorry don't see your prob
<vbgunz> noaXess: I dont use dolphin **but** it too is insanely slow
<vbgunz> its not even coming up
<noaXess> vbgunz: hm..have you any favorites/places that are network connections? smb, sftp or something else?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Since it is probably running already, need to stop it first.. sudo service kdm stop
<vbgunz> noaXess: no I don't think so
<KaAttaKilla> noaXess: TeLLuS has been helping me, when i boot my brothers laptop up w/ my external HD.. when i get to login screen its offcenter, i only see upper left corner.. like resolution is messed up.. he had me hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to cmd
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: You can guess how to start it then, or even better start it from console with startx..
<vbgunz> noaXess: not sure why it's slow really. dolphin just came up
<vbgunz> the interface to dolphin registers my clicks about a minute after I do the clicking
<KaAttaKilla> ok ty TeLLuS, back to my messed up loggin
<KaAttaKilla> ugh it was trying to load up and just flat froze
<noaXess> vbgunz: ??.. so you can start dolphin and/or konqueror... so.. have you tried it from konsole.. to see outputs?
<KaAttaKilla> how can i try to change resolution from the kmd?
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Try touth the power butten just a second.. and listen (wait) for it to shut down
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: that was to shut it down..
<vbgunz> noaXess: no
<vbgunz> noaXess: I can try that
<KaAttaKilla> TeLLuS right, i already reset it, the mouse was even frozen
<KaAttaKilla> thinking now it might be possible to change resolution in the kmd?
<noaXess> vbgunz: each app can also be started from konsole.. :).. so maybe there are more outputs.. to see whats happend
<vbgunz> noaXess: konsole didn't say a word about konqueror
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: yes, but sometimes a hard reset by holding the power for long time is not needed.
<JediMaster> how do you find a device's size (not a partition) from the command line? parted only seems to show the partition sizes and not the device
<KaAttaKilla> yea
<noaXess> vbgunz: but you can run it from there?
<JediMaster> hmm, could be because it's a VM (xen)
<vbgunz> noaXess: yeah
<TeLLuS> KaAttaKilla: Also we forgot to try and disable splash in grub, that could also help sometimes..
<vbgunz> noaXess: I just did the same with dolphin and got some output
<vbgunz> noaXess: <unknown program name>(15322)/: Communication problem with  "dolphin" , it probably crashed.
<vbgunz> noaXess: Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<vbgunz> thats it
<noaXess> vbgunz: hm... can you try to delete the konq prefs?
<TeLLuS> now really over and out.
<KaAttaKilla> the splash is normal size, nothing is weird till i get to the login
<noaXess> so backup it first.. ..
<KaAttaKilla> night teatime
<KaAttaKilla> TeLLuS*
<KaAttaKilla> any of u other guys know how to change resolution from kmd?
<vbgunz> noaXess: konq preferences?
<vbgunz> I'll try mving .kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<noaXess> vbgunz: first backup them: .kde/share/config/konquerorrc and also the directory .kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<noaXess> and then try again..
<vbgunz> noaXess: yeah, I backed up and moved those directories and files out of the way and konqueror started right up
<vbgunz> seems responsive
<vbgunz> but damn, I have a bunch of stuff setup for konqueror and I have no idea where to start cherry picking
<noaXess> vbgunz: so.. it's an upgrade.. :) 4.3.3 to 4.3.4.. so.. you will need to reconfigure your konquerror..
<noaXess> vbgunz: have you also upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<vbgunz> noaXess: yes
<vbgunz> that was a while ago
<noaXess> vbgunz: try to recover only .kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<noaXess> vbgunz: it can be the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10..
<noaXess> i done upgrade from 8.04 trough 8.10 then 9.04 and then 9.10.. but then i see.. a fresh install is better ;)... so i buyed a new notebool.. with more power and do a fresh 9.10 install :)
<noaXess> sonow.. quad core with 4gigs ra and 1tb hd with 9.1 64bit.. cool thing ;)
<phoenixz> Hi there, If Im not mistaken, KDE4.4 Alpha should be released.. Are there any repos for kubuntu which may have this new marvel of tech available?
<tsimpson> we usually don't package the pre-releases
<Wish-> Hello can anyone help me fix my monitor settings?
<vbgunz> noaXess: I never thought about messing with the konqueror folders but I am back up to speed just fine. thanks for pointing it out as an idea
<noaXess> vbgunz: no problem.. thats the deal with IRC :) help.. if we can :)
<Wish-> So can anyone help me with my monitor settigns?
<mdeonte> what're the commands to link a folder inside another folder?
<mdeonte> for example, i want to link my foler music into folder lighttpd-server
<mdeonte> which are in the same directory
<joshjtl> hey folks anyone know if there is anything that will zoom panel icons on cursor hover?
<noaXess> so.. /me need sleeep..
 * noaXess says bye to all
#kubuntu 2009-12-04
<freddy> !xgl
<freddy> !xserver-xgl
<Guest9127> hello someone knows a repository for xgl?
<JontheEchidna> xgl is no longer developed
<kavurt> how can I see what KDE version I'm using?
<nicklas_> the kubuntu ppa and backport is awesome :-)
<Roasted> has anybody managed to completely FUBAR KDE by simply maxing out the hard drive on accident?
<JediMaster> does anyone know what program/library dolphin uses to convert images? As it seems to convert PSDs to other formats flawlessly, where as GIMP screws them up
<JediMaster> nm, think it uses imagemagick's convert
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=8smi71b9z8jnuz051bwy.png
<dbc254> just switched to firefox as my browser, but when I click on an email address, it won't open kmail so I can write/send. How do I make kmail the default email client?
<JT|work> hey guys, I installed kubuntu 9.10 32 bit on my machine as a test. Software suspend worked and I had never gotten it to work in linux on that machine before, I was ecstatic and decided to switch. Installed Kubuntu 9.10 64bit and suspend doesn't work.
<JT|work> I don't even know where to start fixing it. I know the hardware works and I know it works in kubuntu
<JT|work> my friend was telling me that software suspend is more wonky in 64bit operating systems, is that true?
<kokonoe> hola alguien sabe como puedo entrar al canal ispano de ubuntu?
<JT|work> que?
<kokonoe> osea como puedo entrar al canal de ubuntu en español
<JT|work> no habla espanol :(
<nonameNN> just had to tell him #kubuntu-es
<nonameNN> el ingles no es el unico idioma
<nonameNN> ademas les enseñan español en las escuelas
<nonameNN> que les pasa
<JT|work> didn't know about that channel and I failed spanish twice somehow
<nonameNN> i find english easier
<nonameNN> its so unperfect that u can say anything and probably someone will still understand u
<JT|work> it's true, most of us americans can barely speak english ;)
<nonameNN> but theres #ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu etc and -es
<draik> nonameNN: English is the so-called Universal Language because it's borrowed from everywhere. One way or another, you're going to say something someone understands.
<nonameNN> i dont know... spanish has english french italian german latin etc...
<nonameNN> i dont see that in english language, probably its called universal just because they say so
<draik> I don't know all of the common (borrowed) words, but there's quite a few
<JT|work> english borrows from the same languages
<nonameNN> im not sure
<draik> Where can I get help with KDevelop?
<draik> I'm trying to write a GUI application, but I don't know where/how to start.
<nonameNN> draik: #kde
<JT|work> do you know qt?
<draik> I don't
<draik> Thanks nonameNN, I will ask there.
<JT|work> we both gotta learn that first, brutha
<draik> Oh
<nonameNN> http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/how-to-learn-qt.html
<draik> I love the first line
<draik> We assume that you already know C++!
<draik> I'm already out.
<JT|work> all the learning qt stuff has been from a C++ standpoint, I really only know python
<JT|work> haha, ditto
<JT|work> it's not really possible to learn qt without knowing C++ is it?
<JT|work> do you know python draik?
<draik> This site doesn't help much if at all. It's already redirecting you to read a book
<draik> No, I don't know python. I'm just getting into PHP and Perl
<JT|work> heh, can't really make a kde app with those
<draik> JT|work: You may want to look into getting the 'eric' package
<JT|work> there's a kde3 app I have on my mini, kpowersave or something that's completely written in python. I've read and changed it a little
<Dragnslcr> If you don't know a programming language with Qt bindings, like C++ or Python, you won't have much like writing any Qt programs
<ngirard> Hi. How to install system-wide fonts (into /usr/local/share/fonts) using the command line instead of kde or gnome control center ?
<JT|work> I use eric already, it's a pretty good IDE
<JT|work> ngirard: just copy them in there
<JT|work> sudo cp font1 font2 font* /usr/local/share/fonts
<JT|work> I gotta find a good howto or book on programming qt in python
<ngirard> Hi JT|work. Well, the gui also seems to lower the case of the file names
<ngirard> JT|work: there is, on pyqt4
<ngirard> JT|work: shouldn't I perform sudo fc-cache -s afterwards ?
<JT|work> I guess so, I just read that command's man page for the first time :S
<ngirard> JT|work: I'll do just a test, copy the fonts, wait a few secs, then try to fond them using fc-list. Perhaps the cache refreshes itself automatically
<JT|work> I think in the past I've just copied fonts into my system font dir like that and had them work, but I'm obviously no expert on this
<ngirard> JT|work: you're damn right, the cache updates itself
<sinthetek> i recently install kubuntu karmic for a friend and for some reason wheni enable auto-login, the wacom tablet doesn't work half of the time
<sinthetek> installed*
<sinthetek> also, the auto-login doesn't work... it gives an error about inability to write to 2 kde config files and drops down to kdm
<sinthetek> i tried making the files in .kde/share/config world-readable/writable and ensuring the path along the way was +rx but to no avail
<sinthetek> the error persists
<JT|work> weird, ownership on the files and dirs are good, permissions are good
<JT|work> any errors in dmesg indicating hard drive problems?
<Dingo-PL> hi
<JT|work> hey
<Dingo-PL> someone know how install older xorg v.7.4
<ForgeAus> have google released chrome for linux yet? its stupid they have ChromeOS (whihc afaik is likely based on ubuntu) but not relased chrome itself for ubunutu yet, thats crazy
<JT|work> I think chrome the browser and chromeos are pretty different beasts
<ForgeAus> JT I agree.. but chrome the browser is a prerequisite for ChromeOS...
<ForgeAus> and if ChromeOS really does have an ubuntu (even if its ubuntu-minimal) base... then shouldn't that mean Chrome the browser should already be released?
<JT|work> hmm, I see what you're saying. I don't follow it that much tbh
<JT|work> because chrome will never have an adblock extension :p
<cuznt> i have windoz xp64 on my sata 320g hd. but also connected is a pata 500g which the pc prioritieses as #1. either way i want to partition the 320g with the windows or C/ so i can have dual. the partition manager in the kubuntu instal wont let me shrink the 320g
<JT|work> so you're trying to dual boot kubuntu and xp on one hard drive, right?
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> i need to windows for school itt tech
<cuznt> but i only want it for that.
<JT|work> heh, no need to make excuses man, I need XP for games :p
<cuznt> i have the kubunu 9.10 dvd
<JT|work> so anyway, if the kubuntu installer won't let you resize it, I would suggest maybe booting a knoppix disc
<JT|work> it has a nice gui partitioner
<ForgeAus> hehe JT, ahh but do you need to play games in the first place? heheh
<JT|work> there's also a command-line program called ntfsresize that resizes ntfs partitions
<cuznt> then just split it in 2 and kubuntu should do the rest?
<ForgeAus> or Gparted Live cd gives you a gui partitioner called gparted :)
<JT|work> right
<JT|work> that's the program
<JT|work> knoppix has gparted on it
<JT|work> which uses ntfsresize behind the scenes
<cuznt> when i ran the installer it cause ll sorts of registry errors on my winxp
<ForgeAus> if I go ext4 that means my ext2ifs won't any longer be able to access my kubuntu drive from windows :(
<cuznt> all sorts
<JT|work> yeah, once you split it you can just install kubuntu on the blank partition and grub will pick up the windows partition and give you the choice to boot to either
<cuznt> now should i name it something special?
<JT|work> heh yeah
<rajmahendra> Hello all.
<JT|work> you can format ext3 and ext2fs in windows will still read it I think
<rajmahendra> Hhow can i install Google Chrome  in kubuntu 9.10
<ForgeAus> thats what I have now ext3
<JT|work> I've used that before, kind of a scary program
<JT|work> hey raj
<rajmahendra> hi JT
<ForgeAus> I'm just thinking if I got ext4 I lose access in XP to my Kubuntu
<JT|work> ask ForgeAus, he just asked the same thing hehe
<ForgeAus> hehe JT it can be scary, but sofar I've had no issues...
<JT|work> he says there isn't a google chrome for linux
<JT|work> so it looks like you have to install wine and install the windows version
<rajmahendra> Any one tell me hhow  to install Chrome on Kubuntu... this   url   is not wlrkig http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<ForgeAus> well JT thats not entirely true
<ForgeAus> theres Chromium for Linux for a start
<ForgeAus> Rajm, careful is that a wine install?
<rajmahendra> no i read there is a copy for linux
<ForgeAus> because there is Google Chrome for windows via wine that you can run on Linux (and have been for some time now)
<rajmahendra> i read there is a installer for linux
<rajmahendra> but its working for ubuntu
<ForgeAus> lemme check it out
<rajmahendra> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    this   command is not working for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> raj use kdesudo kate instead of gksude gedit
<cuznt> which one do i want the 1 or 2 dvd version?
<ForgeAus> kubutnu doesn't have those gnome components
<rajmahendra> oops
<rajmahendra> can you see  the url i sent you
<rajmahendra> i am new to ubuntu and kubuntu
<JT|work> welcome to the club
<ForgeAus> cx chromium is a development version
<rajmahendra> can i interibrin  all  the commands  to kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> its not google chrome, but its close to it...
<rajmahendra> Than kyou JT :)
<rajmahendra> yes
<rajmahendra> its Chromeum
<ForgeAus> (its probably better than the one I had... )
<rajmahendra> which oone
<ForgeAus> mine ran a console as well as the browser - as in the browser was dependant on the console window)
<ForgeAus> some kinda development version of Chromium couldn't tell you which build exactly...
<rajmahendra> ooook
<ForgeAus> I'm still awating googles official release of Chrome for Linux, I think they already have it but havn't released it... would make sense to me since ChromeOS is in some way (or I'm being mislead here) based on Ubuntu
<rajmahendra> hmmm
<ForgeAus> in fact all ChromeOS seems to be is some kinda Ubuntu base that logs (gdm?) directly into Chrome browser with two additional pre-defined tabs for external data storage and web-based email...
<rajmahendra> which language is better C++ or python ?
<ForgeAus> theres really no OS part to it the user has access to that I know of, like internal storage, device managgement, etc... )
<ForgeAus> raj I prefer python but its up to you
<ForgeAus> C++ is used more widely afaik... so your more likely to be able to find a C++ solution but python is a more, neat and imho enjoyable language... plus it doesn't have ugly braces everywhere in your code
<ForgeAus> (in fact it doesn't use a begin/end for codeblocks at all, thats implied in the indenting :)
<rajmahendra> ya true..
<ForgeAus> then again perhaps I just miss PASCAL....
<rajmahendra> i need to learn python too :)
<ForgeAus> I think python is something lots of QT programming uses, but don't quote me on that
<rajmahendra> ya i need to learn QT
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely certain how or even if I'm right there...
<ForgeAus> get kdevelop :)
<rajmahendra> that what thnnnkig QT C++ or PyQT
<ForgeAus> you can use both through kdevelop its an IDE for them
<rajmahendra> kdeveloper is differnt thatn      QT ?
<ForgeAus> of course you need the dependancies
<ForgeAus> Kdevelop is not QT ...
<rajmahendra> hmmm
<ForgeAus> QT is a framework that basically supplies the widgets and dialog styles to the operating system
<ForgeAus> (its more complex than that, but it sjust to give you some idea)
<ForgeAus> Kdevelop is a program using KDE (KDE is a Windowing/Desktop system based on QT)
<rajmahendra> oook :)
<ForgeAus> Kdevelop gives you a programming environment...
<rajmahendra> first i may try python
<ForgeAus> sure
<ForgeAus> python doesn't have much of an environment tho, mostly just console-based... (via the interpreter)
<rajmahendra> in ubuntu/kubuntu community manly use PyQT right ?
<ForgeAus> no...
<ForgeAus> the kubuntu community that may be true, I'm not quite certain
<ForgeAus> the Ubuntu community is more GTK based than QT
<ForgeAus> (they use a different toolkit than QT for their widgets, etc...)
<rajmahendra> oook.
<ForgeAus> Ubuntu is based on Gnome built on GTK where Kubuntu is based on KDE built on QT
<rajmahendra> is there any java project in ubuntu or kubuntu.. they may give JRE with the main build
<rajmahendra> ya i remember now :)
<ForgeAus> you can install java and work with java (even the sun java IDE is it what netbeans or something from memory?)... via either of them
<rajmahendra> hmmm
<ForgeAus> I don't think sun java is opensource however...
<ForgeAus> hmmm according to this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Chrome-for-Linux-is-Officially-Available-113487.shtml there is google chrome itself for linux available
<ForgeAus> some kinda alpha unstable state tho
<ForgeAus> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main gives Linux software from google anyway... needs the key to be added tho
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming when its released that it would go there early in the peice but Ubuntu's repositories will get Google Chrome in its next release cycle assumedly...
<ForgeAus> (in Universe?)
<Aruna> Anyone here use Secondlife in kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> uh omv-viewer?
<ForgeAus> if I remember correctly
<Aruna> ovi ??
<Aruna> omv ?
<Aruna> i am talkiing abou tthe  virtual world program secondlife
<ForgeAus> something like that, there is a secondlife opensource viewer you can use (omv open metaverse viewer?) something like that
<Aruna> thank you :)
<ForgeAus> I used that one, it just gave me too much flicker with my video card type but thats not likely for most users... mine is a difficult card to set up for linux
<Aruna> ooooo
<Aruna> ForgeAus: can i do this for Kubuntu also   ?http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html
<ForgeAus> probably sounds like it from the title
<ForgeAus> but I'm not certain it would be up to date
<Aruna> hmmm
<ForgeAus> oh sorry, no after reading that site, sounds good to me
<ForgeAus> its omvviewer thats kewl
<Aruna> lol
<Aruna> oook
<ForgeAus> I assumed it was the offical SL like the one you can get a .deb for from debget
<ForgeAus> (which afaik is old, or at least was last time I checked)
<scunizi> someone mentioned last night and provided a link to a handheld device w/ wifi and what looked like gnome on it.. $150 ish or so.. anyone know what it is or have a link? I've been googling for an hour
<ForgeAus> heeh by the time I actually downloaded it from debget it was alreay old and asking to update, but it had no upgrade process... so needed to download a new one from scratch... omv-viewer much easier
<ForgeAus> wow theres even a text client omv-viewer light
<ForgeAus> (kinda like Secondlife as an IM protocol lol)
<ForgeAus> its a little more an SL client than just the IM parts tho (has inventory, location etc, just no actual 3D viewer
<anirudh_> how do i reduce/remove the timer on reboot/shutdown options? (I know to reboot/shut using script/command line, but i wanted to know if theres an option to reduce it in gui)
<ForgeAus> the normal (non-light) omv-viewer has the 3D stuff...
<Aruna> is it a viewer of IM ?
<ForgeAus> the normal (non-light) one has pretty much same if not additional features as the opensource (linden labs) SL client...
<ForgeAus> (might have like a teleport history or radar built in extra, if ur lucky)
<ForgeAus> the light one just has tabs for chat/im, location (non-3D, prolly maps, etc), inventory and one or two others...
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming it also logs into other non LindenLabs grids that are compatible with SL...
<ForgeAus> (ie opensim)
<luis_> Is there a way in whick i can set my ip to look like a usa resident? i need to download a file from sharecash people
<Guest99093> hey check out http://www.ugotit.ca/
<alesan> hi!
<alesan> I really need help
<alesan> I have added a quicklaunch item in the task bar
<alesan> how do I remove those icons and add others, for arbitrary applications?
<sysop2> HI
<sysop2> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I have tons of video corruption. any help? any logs I should look in?
<sysop2> the top bar where the minimize close buttons is corrupt but the programs look fine. but when I click on lancelot I get a big square of gibberish instead of a menu, also I tried kvirc and it just gave me a screen of gibberish as well. but xchat works fine except for the before mentioned corruption.
<sysop2> ne ideas?
<sysop2> why wont ne1 at least give me a nod or something
<xt828> is there any particular reason that plasma-desktop would have a CPU%age steady at about 17-25%, and be using over a gigabyte of memory?
<Roasted> whats up guys? How do I permanently m ake it so kwallet NEVER bothers me about putting in my password in order to get on my wifi again?
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> i cannot find grub/menu.lst
<wizardslovak> i got 9.10
<bazhang> !grub2 | wizardslovak take a look here
<ubottu> wizardslovak take a look here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<drgonzo> hey guys
<TeLLuS> hi
<drgonzo> i'm trying to setup kmail/kontant to load my url when clicked with firefox instead  of konqueror. I'm currently using kontact with gnome. Can someone tell me the name of the executable that loads the control panel
<wire_> hello
<drgonzo> hey
<wire_> anyone know how to make flash have sound?
<wire_> amarok plays fine
<wire_> but when I play flash videos in firefox
<wire_> there's no sound
<drgonzo> nope works for me
<TeLLuS> drgonzo: systemsettings  ?
<drgonzo> yeah
<drgonzo> is it just called that
<drgonzo> it thought it was kcontrol
<drgonzo> thx
<drgonzo> sweet that worked
<drgonzo> thx
<TeLLuS> wire_: Is this installed? sudo aptitude install libesd-alsa0
<wire_> let me check
<wire_> yes
<wire_> its installed
<TeLLuS> wire_: Sound modules loaded? lsmod | grep snd_pcm_oss
<wire_> loaded
<TeLLuS> wire_: Mixer setting ok? Could use some other slider..  Version of flash installed 10.0.32.18ubuntu1? dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<wire_> 10.0.32.18ubuntu1 installed
<wire_> what's this : |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)?
<xt828> just part of the dpkg dialog
<xt828> i have the same issue
<xt828> no sound in flash
<TeLLuS> wire_: oss-compat and alsa-oss  installed?
<wire_> ic
<wire_>  oss-compat not installed do I have to install it?
<TeLLuS> It shouls show ii in the beginning of the row.
<TeLLuS> wire_: sudo aptitude install oss-compat
<wire_> oss-compat and alsa-oss not installed, I should install both?
<TeLLuS> wire_: you could try, it would not hurt.. I have them installed..
<wire_> ok installed testing to c if it works now...
<wire_> i dun need to restart right?
<wire_> YES
<TeLLuS> wire_: Restart firefox.. to begin  with
<wire_> it works now
<wire_> thanks to tellus
<TeLLuS> wire_: Ok, good
<wire_> thanks alot
<xt828> mine still doesn't work
<xt828> sad panda
<wire_> I also changed the PCM settings in the mixer
<wire_> maybe thats what caused it not to work
<wire_> previously it was set to mute
<TeLLuS> mute is not ok.. :)
<xt828> hmm, mine was the same
<xt828> must default there
<xt828> weird
<wire_> so yours works now?
<xt828> hey tellus, you know anything about plasma-desktop?
<xt828> yeah, thanks wire_
<wire_> no problem
<TeLLuS> xt828:  Like?
<xt828> like why the system monitor would show it using 25% cpu and 1131.7Mb ram
<xt828> it just runs shatteringly slowly and is making me cranky
<TeLLuS> xt828:  Some problematic widget running?  Disable the effects and check them one by one.
<xt828> the only widget running is the taskbar
<TeLLuS> So, its found then,, :/
<xt828> :/
<TeLLuS> Anthing else in the taskbar?
<kevin__> can anyone tell me how to untar a file, mysql?
<xt828> not that i can see
<||arifaX> kevin__: tar xvf file.tar or if tar.gz           tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<kevin__> the konsole does  not like 'f' it says it is old and needds an argument>
<xt828> there's a clock, a mail icon, what looks like a usb icon, a running task icon, and then the usual programs - the icon for quassel, amarok, active internet, clipboard, mixer, change desktop etc
<TeLLuS> xt828: Desktop effects turned off in systemsettings?
<||arifaX> kevin__: try tar -xvf or -xzvf
<kevin__> ok thanks
<kevin__> i have tried these
<kevin__> i will cut and paste a small smaple
<xt828> desktop effects and compositing are turned on
<||arifaX> kevin__: I think the correct parameter order will be xvfz (some versions of tar only work in correct order)
<xt828> system is a C2Q Q6600@2.4ghz, with 4gb ram and a NV 8800GT w/512mb ram
<kevin__> thanks, I think you are right
<xt828> i can run windows 7 with all the graphical frilly bits turned on, and can run modern games
<xt828> seems weird that I can't run kubuntu
<||arifaX> xt828 what hardware are you on (graphics card)?
<xt828> nvidia 8800GT 512mb with restricted drivers
<noaXess> good morning kubuntu folks ;)
<noaXess> xt828: have you run nvidia-xconfig?
<xt828> yes
<noaXess> so nvidia is used as driver? which driver you have installed?
<noaXess> 185?
<noaXess> sorry don't see all your information..
<xt828> i believe so
<noaXess> so what says hardware drivers in kicker?
<xt828> is there a way to check without using the kmenu?
<noaXess> xt828: on konsole
<noaXess> wait...
<noaXess> sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<noaXess> or sudo jockey-kde
<xt828> 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<noaXess> xt828: what is the problem.. don't see that information in my irc log :)
<xt828> oh, sorry
<xt828> plasma-desktop has a CPU%age between 17-25%, and is using over a gigabyte of memory
<noaXess> xt828: and effects works?
<noaXess> xt828: what kde version?
<xt828> yes
<||arifaX> xt828 and you are on 9.10?
<xt828> 4.3.3
<xt828> yes
<noaXess> xt828: normaly, i think, there is a plasmaiod that turns cpu use at this high..
<noaXess> xt828: any plasmoid activated on dashboard?
<noaXess> i had this too.. i uninstalled plasmoids.. and reinstalled each one and test.. restart kde/kdm
<xt828> the clock?
<noaXess> xt828: or try to upgrade to 4.3.4.. mine works fine
<noaXess> xt828: maybe..
<xt828> i haven't installed or loaded any as far as i can remember
<noaXess> xt828: by the way.. https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<||arifaX> xt828: fyi I had also trouble with my ATI card and I had to learn, that xorg.conf does no longer work they way I thought. - I went into http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2 and learned a lot. Now I have a minimalistic xorg.conf and X does the rest and I can use randr to config. maybe you have something "too much" in your xorg.conf?
<||arifaX> xt828: btw 9.10 uses randr 1.3
<||arifaX> xt828: if it is maybe plasmoid related you should take a look at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3095318.0 to remove one you might not see
<xt828> cheers, i'll take a look through those
<noaXess> ha now o know what i wanted to ask :) is there a littel tool to translate any work that i klick with my mouse? there was ktranslate that works as a little tool and with eg. CTRL plus right mouse button, the word under the curser was translated.. like babylon translater for windows work..
<noaXess> other.. how to disable eg. kdm to start automatically on boot.. in jaunty it was with sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove but in karmic this won't work..
<wire_> for quassel how do I make it auto join a channel upon connection to a network?
<noaXess> wire_: don't know.. use pidgin's irc plugin
<noaXess> wire_: are there no commands to set in the server config?
<wire_> there are but putting in /j #channel name in there looks very crude surely there is some way to do this properly
<wire_> like how the kubuntu channel is set to auto join even though there aren't any commands on the server
<mostafa_> hey there how can I back up my Database with an sql command?
<wire_> ok nvm I found that it auto connects all past open channels
<noaXess> mostafa_: think this is wrong channel for this :).. try #mysql
<wire_> oh wait it doesnt i have to do it manually, darn
<noaXess> wire_: try pidgin :)
<wire_> I hate pidgin
<maco> wire_: quassel does automatically re-join whatever you were connected to on close
<wire_> hmm I had to manually type out /j channel even though it appears on the screen, its in faded grey
<wire_> which means its not connected until I specifically tell it to join
<maco> is the icon grey too?
<maco> its been a while since i used standalone quassel, but i couldve sworn it reconnected automatically when you start it
<maco> though if you manually disconnect instead of closing quassel, that may make a difference?
<TeLLuS> noaXess: about upstart and kdm I see no good way to disable it but to edit the /etc/init/kdm.org and change to: start on (runlevel [!0123456])   also for moving the moving the file please tell if you find ant other better way..
<noaXess> TeLLuS: i found that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310147 read at DISABLE KDM AUTOSTART
<TeLLuS> noaXess: That is /etc/init/kdm.conf that is, yes, but it can not really be the recomended way. Can not have users, scripts and other move files like that..  Should probably be a command included that does the same  in that case.
<daskreech> !find kdesudo hardy
<ubottu> Found: kdesudo, kdesudo-kde4
<daskreech> !find kdesu hardy
<ubottu> Found: kdesudo, kdesudo-kde4
<daskreech> ok
<Atrum> 'Ello
<daskreech> ello
<zorael_> What can I do if KDE simply won't hibernate or suspend? The options are there, but if I click them nothing happens. Same goes for running pm-hibernate manually. There's no error output, nothing just happens. (Karmic)
<daskreech> Where are you looking for error output?
<Atrum> As a newbie to Linux, I've a question: How do I use a .run file? I'm trying to install the ATI Drivers.
<zorael_> daskreech: dmesg, terminal output to plasma-desktop when clicking the buttons
<zorael_> from*
<daskreech> Atrum: welcome to Kubuntu Linux :)
<zorael_> log
<zorael_> er, mistell
<daskreech> Atrum: open a terminal and either type sh /path/to/run/file.run
<Atrum> Sh? Alrght, thanks.
<daskreech> or make it executable and type /path/to/run/file.run
<Atrum> chmod +x is the command to make it an executable, right?
<vicky_> yes
<Atrum> "sh: Can't open home/adam/downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<daskreech> Atrum: yes
<daskreech> Atrum: You forgot the /before home
<Atrum> Ah. Thanks.
<daskreech>  /home not home
<Atrum> <Had Linux installed by a friend>
<zorael> All is well; /var/log/pm-suspend.log reports "kernel update inhibits hibernate (/var/run/do-not-hibernate present)"
<daskreech> Atrum: As a help you can type ~ as a shortcut for your home folder
<daskreech> type echo ~ to see
<Atrum> Same error with /home
<daskreech> press up and copy and paste what you are typing
<Atrum> "sudo sh /home/adam/downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<daskreech> can you type ls -l ~/downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run and paste the line it gives you?
<Atrum> -l command not found
<daskreech> ls -l ?
<Atrum> Missed the ls, sorry.
<Atrum> "ls: cannot access /home/adam/downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory"
<Atrum> And chmod says it can't access it aswell.
<daskreech> Atrum: what does ls ~/downloads/a* say ?
<Atrum> ls: Cannot access... No such file or directory
<daskreech> what does pwd say ?
<Atrum>  /home/adam
<daskreech> Atrum: ok ls downloads
<Atrum> ... Same error.
<Atrum> Alright. ls gives a response for /adam, so I'm moving it to there.
<Atrum> ... and there we go.
<Atrum> Though why it doesn't want to acknowledge my downloads folder is a mystery.
<Atrum> Or not.
<Atrum> "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<Atrum> "default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.31-15-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro"
<daskreech> Atrum: I'm guessing it's called Downloads and not downloads
<Atrum> Ah. Capitlization is important in linux. <makes a note>
<daskreech> Yep
<tsimpson> actually, it's important in ext3, not linux ;)
<tsimpson> (the filesystem)
<daskreech> tsimpson: Shhhh
<daskreech> Knowledge hurts :)
<jussi01> lol
<tsimpson> knowledge is power
<tsimpson> therefore, power hurts
 * tsimpson runs away screaming
<leonidb> is it fine to use /boot partition by two ubuntu installations?
<daskreech> leonidb: Fine in the case of you having to manually untangle them? Sure
<leonidb> i have xubuntu already installed and planning to try kubuntu ^)
<tsimpson> leonidb: usually it will be fine
<tsimpson> leonidb: just install "kubuntu-desktop" ;)
<tsimpson> no need for a separate install
<Benkinooby> hi every1. suddenly my power off buttone from myneu is lost. now i am left with suspend to ram, suspend to disk, switch user, lock and log out. any ideas what is the reason
<Benkinooby> or how to fix it?
<Atrum> How do I find out my kernel version?
<Benkinooby> Atrum: google is your friend. http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/27/how-to-find-your-ubuntu-or-kernel-version/
<daskreech> uname -a
<daskreech> uname -r
<Atrum> Hm. Which means, according to ati.amd.com, I shouldn't be getting the error that I am getting.
<Atrum> Nevermind. Found out why.
<Atrum> As an FYI, if anyone else is having trouble with the ATI Catalyst, it's because their normal page links to v9.3 - v9.11 is what you need for Karmic Koala
<oversize> Hi, i have knotes in my ~/.kde/Autostart. But everytime i start my kde knotes adds a new note. How can i avoid that  and still have knotes started with kde?
<Cico> ciao a tutti
<daskreech> !it | Cico
<ubottu> Cico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wire_> Is apt-get replaced by aptitude?
<daskreech> wire_: no they are alternatives to each other
<wire_> then why the 2 different commands for? why not just one?
<tsimpson> wire_: as daskreech said, they are alternatives. two different ways to do similar things
<wire_> ok
<daskreech> wire_: Aptitude is a tidier package and apt-get is more powerful although more complex to use
<daskreech> apt-get is part of a suite of tools apt-file apt-cache etc
<daskreech> aptitude tries to get the most used commands into a single command which makes it easier to remember and use
<TheHunter> I need help getting to a help chat?
<TheHunter> Can anyone help please?
<TheHunter> is anyone out there?
<daskreech> TheHunter: Yes?
<hey_boy> Hii all. is there documentation for online installation of Kubuntu?
<daskreech> Online installation ?
<daskreech> What kind of online installation ?
<hey_boy> NetInstall
<hey_boy> downloading all packages from the net
<daskreech> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daskreech> !netinstall > hey_boy
<ubottu> hey_boy, please see my private message
<chakie_work> my xorg is crashing all the time
<chakie_work> i see a signal 11 from the xorg log file and a back trace that's meaningless
<chakie_work> quite hard and pointless to report a bug for that
<daskreech> chakie_work: How do you know it's meaningless?
<chakie_work> daskreech: i know a meaningless stack trace when i see one :)
<chakie_work> Backtrace:
<chakie_work> 0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x8133d6b]
<chakie_work> 1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x55) [0x80c7d35]
<chakie_work> 2: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 [0xd55568]
<FloodBotK1> chakie_work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> chakie_work: you can try installing the -dbg packages for X (like xserver-xorg-core-dbg), and maybe enable apport to collect debugging info by editing /etc/default/apport and changing enabled to 1
<chakie_work> tsimpson: so much crashes here that i'd have the desktop full off apports
<chakie_work> as one monday when i came back to work and had hundreds of apport windows for plasma crashes :)
<chakie_work> the machine was about to die from all the apports
<tsimpson> isn't there an apport button to ignore crashes from certain apps?
 * tsimpson has apport disabled
<chakie_work> me too
<chakie_work> well, after that i promised to never use it again
<chakie_work> something like that is not allowed to bring down the desktop
<chakie_work> and i doubt any developer actually looks at the backtraces, there must be thousands
<tsimpson> there is a whole bug triage team on LP, but at least when you have a good BT (from retracing), you can forward that to the X people who know X
<daskreech> There are thousands of developers as well
<subito> hi, is there a metronome app on kde?
<raman> hi
<daskreech> !find metronome
<ubottu> File metronome found in debian-edu-doc-en, debian-edu-doc-nb, fbset, frescobaldi, hydrogen (and 22 others)
<daskreech> Apparently
<tsimpson> apt-cache gives me just gtick (which looks like a GTK app)
<chakie_work> i once had a metronome app, but it's not maintained
<subito> tsimpson: yes i found only this one too, and klicker, for kde but it appears it was for kde3
<chakie_work> tsimpson: do x people actually care about bugs reported by distros? in this case i guess the nvidia driver is dying and reporting that is pointless
<tsimpson> chakie_work: at least they may be able to give you some useful information about what's causing the crash
<chakie_work> at least in the past the x folks have not cared too much
<daskreech> chakie_work: I would suspect that nearly 100% of their direct users are distros so yes
<chakie_work> kubuntu has as a desktop been quite stable in the paste with perhaps one crash every three months, now i can have five per day
<chakie_work> makes working hard
<k22> after upgrade to karmic, after booting it hangs at the shell displaying "starting timidity" any idea plz
<daskreech> chakie_work: what changes did you make?
<daskreech> Ugh I had that error years ago :-(
<chakie_work> daskreech: i updated to karmic
<daskreech> chakie_work: That would do it. Intel Video card?
<chakie_work> daskreech: no, nvidia
<chakie_work> so, as i said i guess the crasher is the driver and that makes the bug reports totally pointless
<chakie_work> "nvidia? nope, to /dev/null with it"
<daskreech> chakie_work: swap out your driver then or change your rendering mode
<chakie_work> daskreech: rendering mode?
<chakie_work> kde without compositing is dead slow
<daskreech> exa mode
<daskreech> Really?
<daskreech> it's faster for mr
<daskreech> me
<chakie_work> oh
<daskreech> But hten I'm RAM limited
<chakie_work> here i can see the virtual desktops redraw
<chakie_work> and i use desktops a lot so it gets annoying
<PangPuppu> What is the other package for Java programming on Kubuntu? I have had Eclipse.
<wire_> JVM JRE
<wire_> gcj
<wire_> icetea
<wire_> netbeans
<wire_> toilet bowl
<PangPuppu> wire_: Please recommend for me. :)
<wire_> i just use jvm and jre
<wire_> then cmd prompt javac java
<wire_> thats it
<wire_> vim or nano as editor
<wire_> i no need no fancy pancy IDE
<tsimpson> netbeans seems to be popular
 * nicklas_ is away: Borta för tillfället
 * nicklas_ is back.
<p6103158> nobody talkin's here
<ghostcube> strange yeah
<PangPuppu> What are the means of main restricted universe and multiverse?
<franarza_> suddenly mi wifi card diseapeared.. can anyone help?
<ghostcube> PangPuppu: different support and stability issues from main to universe
<ghostcube> like debian stable to sid
<ghostcube> and in retricted are drivers and stuff not be included in cd releases
<ghostcube> franarza_: means what
<PangPuppu> ghostcube: I see. :)
<franarza_> ghostcube my xorg got updated, then my wifi driver changed, so network manager tried to connect by wlan0 and before it was ra0 and i tried to install some linux-backport-modules that someone from here recommended, and now networkmanager doesn't even recognize any wlan card..
<ghostcube> franarza_: is i always suggest use wicd
<franarza_> yes.. but i'd really like to got network manager working.. it worked before.. :(
<ghostcube> hmm no idea i dont use it cause it doesnt work for me
<ghostcube> since woah dont know
<ghostcube> and wicd just works
<franarza_> ghostcube btw, how can i uninstall some kernels from the grub menu
<ghostcube> you can uninstall them by apt-get remove <packagename>
<ghostcube> then the kernel list should be updated
<ghostcube> what version of grub is this
<franarza_> when i installed the linux-backport-modules there are 2 new kernels with -pae ending that i would like to uninstal
<franarza_> its 1.97beta4
<ghostcube> so 2.0
<franarza_> yep
<ghostcube> hmm i dont use it cant tell you how to remove only the entries in the list
<ghostcube> but if you uninstall the kernels they should disappear
<franarza_> ok thanks,  what should the package name look like?
<ghostcube> dpkg -l linux-*
<ghostcube> should bring them up
<franarza_> thanks man
<ghostcube> np
<Dragnslcr> franarza_- you can also just comment out the entires in the grub config file
<ghostcube> but then the kernels will still be installed :)
<franarza_> but i'd like to uninstall them.. thans Dragnslcr
<franarza_> it can't found any package by the name of linux-
<ghostcube> franarza_: tip
<franarza_> sorry, i forgot to use the *
<ghostcube> just install synaptic
<ghostcube> or so
<ghostcube> :D
<franarza_> i'm gettingused to kpackagekit.. you still recommend touse synaptic?
<ghostcube> i just like it
<ghostcube> its easy and it works
<ghostcube> you can use kpackagekit too
<ghostcube> i havent used it often so far
<ghostcube> brb
<franarza_> thx
<franarza_> :)
<jussi01> franarza_: just be aware it will install a lot of dependancies
<jussi01> because it is non qt based
<franarza_> ok..
<franarza_> there are many linux-* related package.. wich and how should i uninstall?
<|moe|> when will the new .32-kernel be released for 9.10l?
<sravan> I have newly just now installed kubuntu 9.10, How can I get connected to wifi ?
<sravan> i.e How can I make eth1 working on my laptop ?
<Tm_T> |moe|: it wont
<|moe|> Tm_T: why's that?
<Tm_T> |moe|: basic concept of stable release, you bring only bugfixes (and translations) to it
<sravan> when I do "sudo ifup eth1"
<sravan> I am unable to configure
<Tm_T> |moe|: is there some particular reason you would like to have it? there's nice ways to get it
<sravan> it says
<|moe|> Tm_T: i would like to make use of kms - my old radeon should be working fine with it
<sravan> ignoring unknown interface
<Tm_T> sravan: you might like to use networkmanager applet in your desktop
<sravan> Any one with same issue?
<Tm_T> |moe|: there's some vanilla (no ubuntu-patches) kernel ppa or similar somewhere
<|moe|> sravan: you might even check if the drivers for your wireless device are loaded so it actually can be used
<Tm_T> sravan: and your wifi might not be eth1
<|moe|> Tm_T: will search for that - there were also tools to clone current config and just compile the newest one by oneself, right?
<sravan> before switching to kde
<Tm_T> |moe|: possibly, never tried myself
<sravan> I was earlier working on GNOME
<|moe|> sravan: please paste a "ifconfig"-output into some pasteservice
<sravan> In that
<sravan> oh.....k
<|moe|> Tm_T: i did in former times, always had trouble with intel_hda then
<Tm_T> sravan: please don't use enter as punctuation (:
<sravan> http://pastebin.com/m6fc8fe98
<sravan> |moe|, : http://pastebin.com/m6fc8fe98
<|moe|> sravan: seems that there is no wlan-device - like there is no driver loaded
<|moe|> sravan: please paste a "lspci -v" into a pasteservice
<|moe|> Tm_T: i propably wait for OS12 or fedora13 to test it out - still would have to live with graphic-issues and power-management inabilities since it's quite new...
<sravan> |moe|, : http://pastebin.com/m45b260a4
<sravan> I also have installed ndisgtk and ndiswrapper
<|moe|> sravan: it's a broadcom. in system --> hardware-drivers you should be able to select a propietary broadcom driver. install it reboot and wifi should be good to run
<pcascini> hi *. I have set up auto-hide on a panel on my kde desktop, but now it doesn't show up anymore... any hint?
<dcorbin_wrk> does linux/kbuntu have any tools to report in report in realtime on various kernel I/O metrics? wait queues, read requests, write requests, data volume, etc.?
<Stuffs> mrwoody: sudo killall gnome-panel, see if it comes back or not
<Stuffs> oh wait u said kde
<mrwoody> Stuffs: thanks, but there is no gnome-panel here
<Stuffs> mrwoody:  hey i had to say something to see if im here or not lol
<mrwoody> :-)
<gioo_> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | gioo_
<ubottu> gioo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<idyllic> After I upgraded to KDE 4.3.4,  KDE Desktop start is delayed by about 10s  in ksplash screen (in final stage, when KDE logo is displayed). Is there anyway for me to troubleshoot why this problem? Thanks
<vikas> What to do here?
<idyllic> After I upgraded to KDE 4.3.4,  KDE Desktop start is delayed by about 10s  in ksplash screen (in final stage, when KDE logo is displayed). Is there anyway for me to troubleshoot why this problem? Thanks
<sravan> Even after rebooting after installation of those propreitary hardware drivers, I am unable to see eth1 when I type "/sbin/ifconfig"
<sravan> |moe|, : What could be the error now ? I am still getting same output , Shud I enter any more commands now ?
<|moe|> do the lspci -v again and look what driver is used
<|moe|> sravan: do the lspci -v again and look what driver is used
<sravan> |moe|, :  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<sravan> That one for network controller and " Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express "for Ethernet controller
<|moe|> sravan: please paste this one into a pastebin
<sravan> |moe|, : http://pastebin.com/m472a3ed4
<tiresias> hello guys, i've a little problem with grub2: it takes 10 sec to load since i've window$ installed in dual boot...
<|moe|> sravan: you installed the ssb driver, please install the wl-driver
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<|moe|> need to relogin, brb
<sravan> |moe|, : In hardware drivers I am able to see Broadcam B43 and STA wireless drivers , How can I know which one is wl ? They have no info regarding if they are "ssb" or "wl" in thier description
<franarza_> my wifi was working, after some updates (xorg got updated) wifi died, tried installing wicd, nothing happened, tried update to 2.6.32 kernel, nothing happened, installed ndiswrapper and installed the wifi drivers for windows, nothing happened.. anyone can help?
<BluesKaj> franarza_, pls describe how you set up wicd , it's not automatic.
<|moe|> sravan: how is it going?
<sravan> |moe|, : After installing the drivers there , My laptop is hanging
<sravan> :(
<BluesKaj> sravan, run ifconfig and then iwconfig in the konsole  and paste it here,  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sravan> Assuming that they were installed , I restart it and after I see the output of lspci -v
<sravan> oh...k ( P.S :I still get the same output)
<franarza_> BluesKaj, it uses wlan0 for connecting, tried wext and ndiswrapper for WPA supplicant, but nothing happens.. it's like the wlan card is not working.. kind of it's off dunno..
<|moe|> check if thy were
<sravan> |moe|, : http://pastebin.com/m35fe25ef
<BluesKaj> franarza_, did you install the windows driver for ndiswrapper ?
<sravan> |moe|, : The above one for ifconfig and this one for iwconfig : http://pastebin.com/m7eb30d34
<franarza_> yes i did when i was using 2.6.31 kernel, in 2.6.32 it says that there is no ndiswrapper module insalled..
<|moe|> sravan: there is an eth2 interface
<franarza_> BluesKaj yes i did when i was using 2.6.31 kernel, in 2.6.32 it says that there is no ndiswrapper module insalled..
<|moe|> sravan: now use the network-manager-applet to connect to a wifi of your choice
<franarza_> BluesKaj i've installed networkmanager again.. i'll reboot and reconnect to IRC.. be right back
<BluesKaj> franarza_, yeah , go with network manager , ndiswrapper is a pita
<BluesKaj> sravan, 2 ethernet cards , are you trying to connect wifi or ... ?
<franarza_> had no luck, BluesKaj.. it still doesn't work
<franarza_> nm-tool doesn't show any wlan device..
<BluesKaj> franarza_, don't say doesn't work , that doesn't tell us anything ..describe what you are doing and what happens
<ZaNeIuM> does screen contiune to run when i come out of sleep? i am new to linux, and i've attempted to have my gamecontroller suport durring boot up. i got the compiled driver and have made a reference to it in the /etc/rc.loacl file
<ZaNeIuM> and it works just fine this way, but i cant use it when i come out of sleep.
<BluesKaj> franarza_, iwconfig
<franarza_> BluesKaj, i can't use wireless conection, my eeepc 1000he can't see them, so i think the wlan card is not working, and i'm kind of right, i tried many ways to make it work, installing ndiswrapper, installing
<franarza_> ok
<franarza_> it says no wireless conection BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> if you install ndiswrapper , you also must install the windows driver , ndiswrapper needs it to work
<dolphin84> кто знает как устанавливать архивы
<dolphin84> ??
<|moe|> !ru @ dolphin84
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !ru | dolphin84
<ubottu> dolphin84: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> @ doesn't work on irc , |moe|
<franarza_> BluesKaj i know, i already did that.. but it didn't solve my problem
<BluesKaj> franarza_, pastebin the output of iwconfig
<|moe|> the susehelp-bot works with it
<|moe|> BluesKaj: the susehelp-bot works with @
<franarza_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334514/
<BluesKaj> suse is suse , this is kubuntu
<|moe|> BluesKaj: sadly, yes :D
<BluesKaj> sady ?
<BluesKaj> sadly ?
<franarza_> BluesKaj i pasted it http://paste.ubuntu.com/334514/
<|moe|> BluesKaj: i wished i never switched to ubuntu and stayed with suse
<BluesKaj> |moe|, then switch back and stop trolling
<BluesKaj> franarza_, there's no text
<franarza_> :S
<BluesKaj> nowireless hmmm
<|moe|> BluesKaj: over the holidays i definitely will
<franarza_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334514/plain/
<franarza_> want to see nm-tool?
<BluesKaj> franarza_, ip a | grep inet
<franarza_> BluesKaj here it's nm-tool http://paste.ubuntu.com/334518/
<franarza_> BluesKaj here it's ip a |grep inet http://paste.ubuntu.com/334520/
<franarza_> but i think it's not a connection problem.. it's more like a driver problem..
<|moe|> franarza_: please paste an "ifconfig" and an "lspci -v" into a pasteservice
<franarza_> here's ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/334523/
<franarza_> here's lspci -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/334524/
<franarza_> |moe| here's ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/334523 and here's lspci -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/334524
<|moe|> franarza_: seems like your wlan-interface ios not even recognized
<|moe|> need to do a pres
<|moe|> brb
<franarza_> what do you need to do?
<franarza_> |moe| whats a pres??
<BluesKaj> franarza_, franarza_ your wifi card isn't listed , which brand etc is it ?
<franarza_> i'm using a eeepc 1000he wich came with an aw-ne766 wlan card
<franarza_> i think its a ralink
<BluesKaj> need the brand name , not just the model number
<franarza_> think its a ralink BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ralink is firmware
<BluesKaj> my belkin is a ralink
<franarza_> then i don't know the brand name.. BluesKaj.. i'm on an eeepc 1000he
<BluesKaj> franarza_, here's the windows wireless driver that will work on ndiswrapper http://blogntech.com/download-asus-eee-pc-1000he-xp-driver.html
<Bios_> is there any option in dragon player to disable screensaver while playing?
<BluesKaj> Bios_, use the slideshow option instaed of the media screen saver in system settings/desktop
<mark__> Is anybody out there?
<Tm_T> !anybody | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlexZion> hi everyone , I have a problem to switch off my computer or even reboot after installing kde 4.3.4 following the post at Kubuntu.org , someone can help me please ?
<genii> !anybody
 * genii hands Tm_T the winning coffee
<Tm_T> genii: I think you need it more (:
 * genii sips
<AlexZion> noone has the same problem to reboot the system?
<ghostcube> Tm_T: you scared him
<ghostcube> :D
<dantheperson__> reboot / shutdown never worked from me with stock 4.3.2 either, only hibernate * syspend work
<EDinNY> is there a way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<EDinNY> or do I need a clean install?
<maco> EDinNY: the updater should offer it
<EDinNY> maco, I have been using apt-get for my updates and upgrades.  Just started synaptic.  There is no upgrade button
<maco> oh. try "sudo do-release-upgrade" then. i dont think synaptic offers it. itd be update-manager on gnome and umm...well, i switched to full-time aptitude/apt-get before i switched to kde
<EDinNY> oh, that seems to be doing something
<genii> EDinNY: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) has the CLI way
<EDinNY> thanks for the help.  off to eat while computer thinks
<jmichaelx> i get the impression that the problems with being able to log-in with KDM are pretty wide-spread right now
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: What is the problem?
<Bios_> I installed pulseaudio due to some audio problems (this is fixed now) but since then my kde starts very slowly (takes like 30 secs, before it was a way faster)
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: many people are rebooting their kubuntu systems, and either getting a message about 'low graphics', or just getting no X at all
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i have experianced this on two machines at home, and my PC at work
<TeLLuS> jianlee: Well all is fixable..  mostly kdm that need a fix just upp the timeout
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: the only thing i have been able to do is install and switch to GDM
<TeLLuS> jianlee: If it is possible to login in terminal and use startx or use GDM, that is the problem
<jmichaelx> jmichaelx, not jianlee
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: on my desktop last evening, it was not possible to access X at all. i had to ssh into the machine, and switch to GDM
<jmichaelx> kubuntu is going to have to get its act together, or just perish
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx:  Tab error.  Just change the kde setting setting in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc In the [X-*-Core] section add ServerTimeout=120    or 250 is needed for some..
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: thank you for that info. somehow, if this indeed works, this information needs to posted on the front page on kubuntu.org, at the TOP
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i think frustration levels among kubuntu users are very high right now
<TeLLuS> I just added a know fix from 07 Jul 2009 to this bug..  I also see that a 500 value was needed for one there.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/477066
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i tried your fix, setting ServerTimeout to 120, but that didn't work. I guess I will have to adjust it upward and try again. there are a number of threads going at the forums concerning this problem.
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Yes, I see one used 500 there..
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i may be wrong, but i think most kubuntu karmic users are facing this bug. many simply have no access to their PCs, at least without a live CD.
<amegro> hi
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Shoud they not get to the console?
<amegro> i have a question
<BlouBlou> amegro: well, ask it
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: like i told you, i could NOT get to a console on my desktop last night. i had to ssh into it. most users would not know how, or would not be able to do that
<amegro> how can i remove icon's title on taskbar
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: many k/ubuntu users know nothing about consoles to begin with
<javier_> Hi. I have problems with my grafic card (Nvidia Geforce Go 6150). It gets very warm without running anything. Around 90 ºC and over 100ºC if i don't use "external fan table"
<javier_> does someone knows how to solve this problem? I thought it may help changing performance level to minimum. It is set to maximum and I cannot change it under 185 driver
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Did X hang or something? It takes quiet a while... untill it stays on..
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: no, it didn't just hang. there was no way to even switch to another tty. keyboard did not work.
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: It could be another problem then..
<amegro> BlouBlou: i am using kubuntu
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i am not sure what problem you are talking about. the problem i am talking about is affecting a large percentage of kubuntu users. it has affected me on three machines, each using a different graphics card.
<amegro> i didn't find this option
<jmichaelx> i am tempted to send a message to riddell
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/491483
<Morydd> I'm getting frequent instances of a window popping up saying "/user/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges. Please enter your password."
<taratatam> yaa
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Missing a syslog, the log from kdm..
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: hmm
<victor__> alguien español?
<genii> Morydd: This may be return of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-gnome/+bug/183673  where the policykit package and the policykit-gnome packages need to be same versions
<phoenixz> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phoenixz> KDE4.4 beta 1 is out! Are there any Kubuntu repos that I may try so that I can have a look at this marvel?
<taratatam> i installed the nvidia driver and after restart i cant choose screen resolution bigger than 640x480. any idea ?
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Try grep syslog for timeout..
<TeLLuS> taratatam: Still really running with the NVIDIA driver?
<burat> yep
<taratatam> i dont know,no proccess named nvidiashit is running
<taratatam> should i configure something ?
<taratatam> which file and tell him what ?
<Pici> taratatam: Please mind your language here.
<taratatam> im not sorry but ill mind it now on
<burat> тарататам
<taratatam> ye?
<burat> envyng
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i am not sure this is a timeout issue
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: I would verify it by logging in with console and run startx.. it that works. It is probably the timeout.    Otherwise it is easier to troubleshoot that way..
<TeLLuS> jmichaelx: Disable start of kdm so it only start up in console mode..
<jmichaelx> TeLLuS: i do not have a lot of time to spend with this at the moment. i have solved the problem for now by switching to GDM. i may try to follow up on your suggestions later today.
<alexey> ха-ха!
<mostafa_> hey there how can I distinguish the differences between two files and add the defects to the one who has defect via diff command and patch command? please
<seniasen_> anyone have a fix for the low graphics mode bug in the 2.6.31-15 kernel update ?
<BlouBlou> seniasen_: have you got graphic card's drivers?
<BlouBlou> installed*
<mostafa_> hey there how can I distinguish the differences between two files and add the defects to the one who has defect via diff command and patch command? please :(
<kishore> hi will there be a KDE SC 4.4 beta packaged for karmic?
<kishore> JontheEchidna: Ok i was looking forward to nepomuk with the virtuoso backend
<avihay> mostafa_: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/163/how-to-create-patch-file-using-patch-and-diff/
<JontheEchidna> kishore: The Debian people are still packaging virtuoso, it might be a little bit before you get that even after KDE SC 4.4 packages are available
<apparle> When I enable neopmunk and strigi.... my RAM usage keeps growing with the uptime of computer... why so
<kishore> apparle: Yes nepomuk strigi consumes a lot of RAM... i am hoping that the virtuoso backend will be better with that...
<kishore> It currently takes up as much as 400MB after a few hours...
<apparle> why does it happen
<apparle> When I download widgets from internet I donot see them in my list why?
<JontheEchidna> apparle: try running kbuildsycoca4 after downloading the widgets
<JontheEchidna> kishore: you may be interested in following this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=508048
<apparle> JontheEchidna: I get kbuildsycoca4 running...
<JontheEchidna> apparle: once it's done the widgets should be in the list
<apparle> the inutilebar widget is shown as installed in get more widgets from internet but I donot see it in the add widgets
<apparle> I currently have to add an option line to alsa-base.conf in order to get sound... it that a bug... should I report it
<kishore> JontheEchidna: thanks
<apparle> JontheEchidna: any help
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if I can help further than that, I just don't know. :(
<|moe|> is there a ppa known which serves new alsa-driver?
<maco> |moe|: are you on 9.10?
<|moe|> maco: yes, I am
<maco> there's linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<maco> in the main repos
<maco> well i think its in universe, but ya know..in normal repos
<|moe|> great, thx!
<JediMaster> ok, really tough one, is it possible to direct audio out of two devices at the same time? (want the audio going out the standard speakers AND HDMI)
<ghostcube> ok one suggestion would be jackd
<ghostcube> it has an patchbay
<JediMaster> Just cloned my old machine's drive on to an NVidia ION/intel Atom based machine and it works flawlessly, even got audio working through HDMI
<ghostcube> and now there is an ppa that can be used to get full jackd support on ubuntu
<JediMaster> thanks, will take a peek at it
<ghostcube> this one is needed
<ghostcube> :)
<mofux> hi
<ghostcube> if you dont use this ppa too you cnt set an asoundrc for youre needs
<mofux> i'm searching for kde 4.4 beta 1 packages
<mofux> does anyone know if they are available already somewhere?
<mrwoody>  hi *. Does anyone know why plasma shortcuts do not work (I am using compiz on kde)
<Kwpolska> give me that idiot that made ubuquity! i can't modify partitions, i dont see it.
<Brootpwnz> .login
<Brootpwnz> sup peeps
<ghostcube> strange silence in here
<nicolas> salut
<dantheperson__> any1 know how i  can browse DAAP ( itunes/firefly ) in VLC?
<dantheperson__> amarok can see them, but i need VLC cause it does nice RAOP (airtunes)
<ghostcube> ask maybe in #viedolan
<nicolas> est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider. Avec KRFB, j'ai un problème "rect to large" lorsque je tente de prendre le controle de mon bureau avec mon client VNC
<ghostcube> !fr | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nicolas> oh sorry
<ghostcube> np :)
<dantheperson__> videolan seem to be developer oriented, no one answers noob questions
<nicolas> can someone help me, I have a pb using KRFB, I got the message "rect to large" when trying to connect with a VNC client
<ghostcube> hmm maybe try a better vnc server
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> heh
<nicolas> the server is running and the port 5900 seems to be open (nmap told it to me) so no pb with that... But I can't find out what's causing the "rect to large/big" problem
<nicolas> yep
<nicolas> I tried with vnc4server and xinetd as is described on the Xvnc wiki page
<ghostcube> xvnc should work fine
<ghostcube> hmmm
<nicolas> but unfortunatly, I can only open a SECOND session (:1), and not the current session
<nicolas> (the one I have openned when I was on my computer)
<ghostcube> you can just start it by a shell script after login
<nicolas> ?
<ghostcube> xvnc
<nicolas> what I've done is this : http://krissdogg.com/index.php?post/2008/05/29/vnc4server-configuration-Ubuntu-Hardy-804
<nicolas> this works fine, but it open a new session, diffenrent from the kdm session I use at work (:0)
<nicolas> and it fails when I replace inetd:1 by inetd:0, probably because its trying to create a session already existing
<ghostcube> server_args = -inetd :1
<ghostcube> you tried :0 here
<nicolas> there has to be a difference between creating a new session (as I think this is doing) and take control of an existing one
<nicolas> no ?
<nicolas> this would be why :0 doesn't work
<ghostcube> have you tried this ?
<nicolas> yes sure
<ghostcube> wihtout the comments behind it
<nicolas> just :1 and nothing behind ?
<ghostcube> just :0
<nicolas> even the passwd ?
<ghostcube> nah this is needed
<ghostcube> only the server args
<ghostcube> related to geometry and so
<nicolas> server_args = -inetd :0  passwordFile=/root/.vncpasswd
<nicolas> this and port=5900 ?
<nicolas> is that what you mean ?
<ghostcube> i think this is all not needed i just startet this once by using an shell script  i never did it by inetd
<ghostcube> so yeah try this
<ghostcube> if this works
<nicolas> I try
<nicolas> xvnc4viewer localhost:0
<nicolas> read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<ghostcube> try without passwords
<ghostcube> open it
<nicolas>         server_args = -inetd :0
<nicolas>    port = 5900
<nicolas> just this so
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> and -shared i think so
<nicolas> ok
<ghostcube> its mrntioned in the xvnc manual
<ghostcube> wayt
<nicolas> same sh*t
<ghostcube> -AlwaysShared
<ghostcube> can you just try to start xvnc on youre machine
<ghostcube> in terminal
<nicolas> arg, nothing works anymore...
<ghostcube> xvnc .-AlwaysShared :0
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> xvnc -AlwaysShared :0
<nicolas> even the first conf
<nicolas> ok I try
<ghostcube> just use this command in terminal
<nicolas> bash: xvnc : commande introuvable :-D
<nicolas> do u need a translation ? :-D
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install xvnc
<ghostcube> o.O
<nicolas> ah sorry
<nicolas> its Xvnc, not xvnc
<nicolas> ok
<nicolas> Xvnc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ghostcube> o.O
<nicolas> this is an error I get
<nicolas> I can't find out what it is
<nicolas> no such lib in apt-cache
<nicolas> however, few min. ago, the method described in the website worked
<nicolas> so maybe this error is not related to my problems
<ghostcube> dpkg -l libstdc*
<ghostcube> is this 64 bit ?
<nicolas> ok, method on the website works again, my bad, syntax error in copy/paste)
<ghostcube> i think inetd is not needed to start xvnc on startup a scipt doing this is enough
<nicolas> yes I'm in 64b
<ghostcube> is it working now for you  on :0
<nicolas> nope
<nicolas> only :1
<ghostcube> dpkg -l libstdc*
<ghostcube> to pastie.org
<TheLostOne> hello. im having a problem with my computer over heating
<gkffcsk> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile plasmoid, and I'mcurious what the dependencies are? The install script keeps running into dependency errors.
<TheLostOne> is there a way to increase the trip point in 9.10 so that it doesnt shutdown till like 120degree C?
<nicolas> http://pastie.org/727813
<jhutchins_lt> TheLostOne: That's probably controlled by your BIOS, not the Linux system.
<hoax_> till the hardware melts?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<TheLostOne> no..
<TheLostOne> my computer when windows was installe normally got a little hot like to 110 c
<TheLostOne> if i was doing any heavy use
<TheLostOne> and now that im running ubuntu
<TheLostOne> it hits that trip point if im using it alot
<TheLostOne> and ubuntu has a trippoint for cpu heat
<TheLostOne> once it hits a certain degree it auto shutdowns
<nicolas> already installed
<TheLostOne> its like 101
<TheLostOne> c
<nicolas> weird isn't it
<nicolas> ghostcube: you're still here ?
<ghostcube> yes
<nicolas> is it doable ?
<ghostcube> but i have not really an idea right now
<ghostcube> maybe anyone else
<nicolas> :(
<ghostcube> i managed this already from mac to ubntu
<ghostcube> but that was 32 bit
<ghostcube> maybe anyone knows in her :)
<nicolas> ah
<ghostcube> it is definetly doable
<nicolas> with the service Xvnc in /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc as I'm doing ?
<ghostcube> no i have done this by an simple startup script for xvnc
<nicolas> hum
<nicolas> What's suprising me is that the service is using Xvnc but when I try to run Xvnc myself I have the lib problem
<ghostcube> yeah thats strange
<nicolas> I feel that if it is working with the service, the lib problem has nothing to do with my apparent difficulty to control the :0 session
<Nalleman> Hi, anyone here that work much with digikam?
<nicolas> it just looks at another strange problem related to xvnc
<nicolas> ghostcube: is there anything to change in kdmrc ?
<ghostcube> hmm no idea about
<ghostcube> i think not
<nicolas> and xdmcp ?
<ghostcube> what does vncserver :0 do
<nicolas> Warning: lx-nau:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock
<nicolas> Remove this file if there is no X server lx-nau:0
<nicolas> A VNC server is already running as :0
<nicolas> :-/
<ghostcube> kill all vnc server
<ghostcube> ps -ax
<ghostcube> is there any vnc process
<nicolas> nope
<nicolas> so strange
<ghostcube> maybe undo the initd thing
<ghostcube> and just reboot
<ghostcube> try to start it by command
<nicolas> oh can't reboot :(
<ghostcube> :|
<nicolas> I mean I could
<nicolas> but I can't, some work is running :)
<ghostcube> :)
<nicolas> nicolas@lx-nau:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd stop
<nicolas> is that ok ?
<ghostcube> is this karmic ?
<nicolas> nope
<ghostcube> then yes
<nicolas> ok :)
<nicolas> I can't believe I cant control my own computer via vnc
<nicolas> :(:(:(
<nicolas> I mean with the same session
<ghostcube> i think i forget a imprtant thing
<ghostcube> and cant rememebr
<ghostcube> but i havd it working
<nicolas> :/
<nicolas> AlwaysShare
<ghostcube> i read it from an search on google
<ghostcube> but not the ine.d way
<nicolas> does it refer to shared libraries ?
<ghostcube> it was just a startup script report
<ghostcube> nah to the connections
<ghostcube> if always trusted
<nicolas> ah ok
<nicolas> I looked the entire web :-D
<nicolas> didn't find a f***ing solution :(
<nicolas> sometimes I think I should have stuck with my expensive mac
<Monkey_mind9> does anyone know what is the internet port that adept uses? thank you ;)
<Monkey_mind9> does anyone know what is the internet port that adept uses? thank you ;)
<tsimpson> it uses standard HTTP ports (port 80)
<Monkey_mind9> then if i have internet in konqueror then it doesnt make sense that the adept manager doesnt have, right?
<Monkey_mind9> thank you tsimpson
<Monkey_mind9> =)
<nicolas> if someone can help me using vnc to contol my desktop :)
<tsimpson> adept is just a GUI for apt, which uses http connections normally
<gkffcsk> Hey guys, I'm wondering what packages I need to install before I can compile a plasmoid?
<gkffcsk> I want to install yawp.
<Monkey_mind9> ok, thnks tsimpson
<Monkey_mind9> im on hardy kde3 and my adept manager doesnt connect to the internet
<Monkey_mind9> i thought it was the port that my ISP was blocking but now i dont know
<tsimpson> gkffcsk: try kdelibs5-dev (and kdebase-runtime-dev, and kdebase-workspace-dev)
<tsimpson> check if you have a proxy set maybe
<Monkey_mind9> no
<Monkey_mind9> fresh install ;)
<gkffcsk> K thanks, let me try it.
<Monkey_mind9> my routers its different now.... my new ISP provider and i think that somehow it is blocking my adept, since im able to work with adept in other internet places
<Monkey_mind9> other internet locations (other ISP)
<Monkey_mind9> but thanks men
<Monkey_mind9> its kinda weird
<Monkey_mind9> :S
<Monkey_mind9> nicolas, install Krfb for control desktop with vnc
<Monkey_mind9> go to youtube and serach there to learn a bite more
<Monkey_mind9> ;)
<dirk_> hi.  anybody having trouble with alsa sound drivers since upgrade
<dirk_> ?
<jhutchins> Is there a utility that will find bootable installations on a disk and set up grub to select them?
<gkffcsk> Thanks tsimpson that got me a lot farther, but the install script still gives me an error. It's only about three lines, so I'll just copy it into the channel
<gkffcsk> CMake Error at po/CMakeLists.txt:6 (MESSAGE):
<gkffcsk>   Please install the msgfmt binary
<rstob911> redo mbr
<gkffcsk> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<gkffcsk> CMake failed. Your system probably does not match all requirements.
<FloodBotK2> gkffcsk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> !find msgfmt
<ubottu> Found: liblocale-msgfmt-perl
<tsimpson> !find bin/msgfmt
<ubottu> File bin/msgfmt found in gettext, mailman
<tsimpson> gkffcsk: you want gettext
<Nalleman> how is metadata written to files in digikam (for example tags), and how can this information be found by other programs?
<tsimpson> Nalleman: you'll get a better response in #kde-devel
<Nalleman> tsimpson, i doubt it...
<gkffcsk> Do you know which package that's in? apt-cache search gettext returnes lots of stuff.
<tsimpson> Nalleman: better than from here
<tsimpson> gkffcsk: it's the "gettext" package ;)
<Nalleman> tsimpson, , 339 person is better than 1...
<tsimpson> Nalleman: there are at least 294 people in #kde-devel
<Nalleman> tsimpson, *blush* i joined kde-dev :)
<Mamarok> Nalleman: or try #digikam?
<nicolas> Monkey_mind9 : krfb is not working
<Nalleman> Mamarok, tried that as well
<Mamarok> Nalleman: well, it's evening in Europe, the digikam devs might just enjoy some family time
<juan__> españolll
<juan__> alguien español que me explique que es estoooooo
<BlouBlou> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan__> gracias
<gkffcsk> It got to compiling this time, but failed around %55 http://pastebin.com/m424bac26
<juan__> donde encuentro canales en españoll
<BlouBlou> juan__: read my private message please / lee mi mensaje privado porfavor
<Pici> juan__: /join #ubuntu-es
<darkdelusions_> does anyone know if there is a release of synapse for 9.10
<rstob911> synaptic
<darkdelusions_> it appear like there is when I look threw the PPA but I changed the distro and it giving me a 404
<darkdelusions_> NM it appears I fail at spelling
<genii> !info synaptic karmic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.7ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 796 kB, installed size 6156 kB
<darkdelusions_> its not synaptic :) its an im client called synapse :)
<darkdelusions_> http://synapse.im/download/
<raman> hey
<lynn> Hello, no prive in kpakagekit,,,
<jphillips86> I cannot get KDE to connect to my network, although gnome will. Any help?
<yakuzi> jphillips86: you use wireless with hidden SSID?
<jphillips86> yakuzi, No, it broadcasts it's SSID, and is WPA2 Personal Encrypted.
<jphillips86> KDE acts like it does not accept my password, although it is the same password Gnome uses, and it connects
<yakuzi> you have the right settings? because it should work without problems...
<jphillips86> Yeah, I selected WPA2, and made SURE the password was right, then it just prompted me for a password again
<nonameNN> is kde 4.4 already available from kubuntu ppa?
<nonameNN> or anyother ppa...
<jphillips86> is there a way to just use the gnome-network-manager? Instead of KDE's
<yakuzi> jphillips86: there's a way 9i don't know how exactly) because that's the work around for the problem with hidden SSID's...
<jphillips86> yakuzi, Thanks, I will look up how to do that workaround, and just do that, since I have KDE and Gnome
<nonameNN> jhutchins: just select whats apps u want from startup... check in system settings
<jphillips86> yakuzi, It must have heard me talking about it, I switched from gnome to KDE, and it worked
<yakuzi> lol
<jphillips86> The google calendar widget won't connect because it says my browser cookies are turned off
<jphillips86> I still don't know that I can use KDE though, it still looks very kiddish
<lyrae> how do i search all .py files in my computer for a word?
<tmartins> Is anyone having trouble with the last xorg update?
<TeLLuS> tmartins: Well did have to change one timeout...
<tmartins> TeLLuS: which timeout? I could only regain access to my system through gdm
<TeLLuS> tmartins: kdm X server startup timeout..
<tmartins> TeLLuS: ah, what value are you using now?
<TeLLuS> tmartins: If you can startx from console or from gdm that could be the problem..  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/477066
<tmartins> TeLLuS: hmm, that sounds like it... (only I'm using an intel card)
<Galvatron> Hi
<tmartins> 'll Give it a try, thanks!
<TeLLuS> tmartins: Try search for timeout in /var/log/syslog     Yes it is not dependent on gfxcard..
<Galvatron> I I heve Kubuntu 9.04 with the latest Compiz-Fusion (0.8.4) installed from Karmic reposiatory (I need KDE compatibility). As I use certain effects, I get X crash (characteristic sudden logout).
<Galvatron> My video card is Radeon 9200SE with open drivers.
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Anything in tail -n30  ~/.xsession-errors
<Galvatron> TeLLuU: Could you explain more simply?
<Galvatron> Do I type it into terminhal?
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Correct
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Or copy and paste if it is hard to type..
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Do you see the paste url in the channel topic?
<Galvatron> Yup
<Galvatron> "Command not found"
<TeLLuS> should start with the command tail
<Galvatron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334787/
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: This happens after you have been logged in for a while?    tail only displays what the last part of that log, we will see if it give any hint..
<Galvatron> I can force the crash easily, If that's what you ask for
<Galvatron> And then show the log ;)
<Shockrates> hello
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to minimize all windows in the current workspace? like superL+D in windows
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: It now more show the currect session you are in.  We probably need the last chrashed one. Also interesting is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Maybe you can search in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ first if you can find anyone else with the same issue,
<Galvatron> Here goes Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334789/
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: But it would be easier with more information
<Galvatron> Time doesn't matter in this case
<Galvatron> Whenever I use Compiz Shift Switcher, I get logget out
<Galvatron> So I guess It's X issue
<Galvatron> It probably started after some update, but I'm not sure
<virus69> saludos amigos como estan por aca
<Galvatron> Should I just force crash with Compiz, log-in and tail immediately?
<Galvatron> English please ;)
<JontheEchidna> !es | virus69
<ubottu> virus69: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<Shockrates> HEY
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to minimize all windows in the current workspace? like superL+D in windows
<Shockrates> ?
<virus69> ok tanks
<Shockrates> a toggle show desktop
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to show desktop? like superL+D in windows
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Can you see anything if you tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<Galvatron> Used Apport and no message appeared
<Galvatron> Proceeding with debug symbols
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Ok, you started X and apport again and no message?
<Galvatron> I mean
<Galvatron> I foreced X to crash and nothing happened ;0
<Galvatron> Debug symbols installed
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: It can not display at that time is it just chrashed.. have to start X again..
<TeLLuS> ok debug is good..
<Galvatron> So what now?
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to show desktop? like superL+D in windows
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to show desktop? like superL+D in windows
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to show desktop? like superL+D in windows
<FloodBotK1> Shockrates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shockrates> so?
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Log in remotely.. just continue on the page
<Galvatron> Shockrates: Just right-click on Show Desktop widget and define a shortcut
<Shockrates> Galvatron: i mean without having the stupid widget on my screen
<Galvatron> I have no other PC
<Galvatron> Let's return to the first step and restart X
<Galvatron> BRB (restarting X)
<TeLLuS> From what do you run you IRCclient on?
<Galvatron> The same PC I have problem with
<Galvatron> It's not rendering my OS useless ;)
<Galvatron> Yet it's annoying
<TeLLuS> ok , and it have not yet crashed?
<Galvatron> Crashes only when I switch windows with Vista-like 3D switch
<Galvatron> I can force It any second ;)
<Galvatron> So I will just force It and restart X from session meu before log-in
<Galvatron> BRB
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to show desktop? like superL+D in windows
<Shockrates> seriouslu noone knows?
<alesan> hi where do I find the print queue?
<alesan> I have sent some documents to be printed but they don't go through... just before I printed the test page and it was ok
<TeLLuS> Shockrates: Checked global shortcuts in systemsettings?
<Galvatron> Still no message...
<Shockrates> TeLLuS: yes found nothing... did you?
<TeLLuS> Shockrates: Not a really matching one..
<Galvatron> If you don't want this widget on screen, just create a new auto-hiding panel place it there :P
<Galvatron> I'm not joking
<Shockrates> Galvatron: smart
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: You started apport again and nothing?
<Galvatron> Maybe I do something wrong
<Galvatron> How do I restart apport itself?
<alesan> is there a way I can check the printing queue from the cpommand line?
<kernco> Is someone working on Qt 4.6 packages?
<kubian> add the Show Desktop widget
<kubian> to the panel
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Edit /etc/default/apport  change to enabled=1
<Galvatron> Ready
<Galvatron> Guess I will do the same thing again (crash + restart X)
<Galvatron> BRB
<Galvatron> Nothing again...
<nicklas_> hey
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Did you check it was running first?   sudo service apport status
<Galvatron> Probably no
<Galvatron> I just started it from terminal
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Is it still started?
<Walzmyn> should other users on my computer be able to see and copy files in my /home?
<secure_> any fixes for the low graphic mode problem ?
<Galvatron> Yup
<Galvatron> I made it permanent with BootUp Manager
<TeLLuS> secure_: Have you tried using a longer kdm timeout? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/477066
<Galvatron> Now it should do
<Galvatron> BRB
<secure_> TeLLus, thanks will look at that.
<Galvatron> LOL
<Galvatron> Now I cant force the crash anymore
<Galvatron> Anyway, I'm falling asleep
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: So you fixed it .. :)
<Galvatron> I'll be back once I re-create the problem and get the report ;)
<TeLLuS> Galvatron: Well until next time..
<Galvatron> Like Murphy's Laws
<Galvatron> The problem gets fixed on its own  once you call for help
<Galvatron> See ya
<TeLLuS> bye,
<joshjtl> anyone know where bespin images would be located? I want to edit some
<fauzi> good grapik 3d
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: dpkg -L kde-style-bespin should show the locations of all files the bespin package installs
<joshjtl> thx
<JontheEchidna> note that you'll have to start whatever editing tool you're using with kdesudo to be able to edit them, since they are installed to system locations
<JontheEchidna> and that the next upgrade will revert your edits
<joshjtl> or just copy  and paste
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. edit then sudo cp
<joshjtl> yeah
<JontheEchidna> that would also mean you would have backups for the next upgrade
<joshjtl> right
<joshjtl> hmm dont see any image files weird
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> it might be built into the binary or something
<joshjtl> hrmm
<JontheEchidna> I know that at least for arora, Bespin's config allows you to set custom images
<kubian> will 4.4 B1 be in the ppa?
<JontheEchidna> kubian: Once the packages are ready it will be
<kubian> Jon: thnks
<JontheEchidna> yup, sorry for the wait. But better to do them correct than fast. ;-)
<Jalal> Hi, what's the best dictionary with right to left support for kde, also with babylon bgl file support?
<amarfelin> hii
#kubuntu 2009-12-05
<alesan> hi how do I play mp3s with amarok
<fauzi> no video youtube instal adobe
<|moe|> is there a tool in kubuntu to partition free diskspace and tell the system to mount this partition on a specific mountpoint on ever boot?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've just got an Asrock ION 330 system (Nvidia ION chipset - nvidia 9300M graphics, Intel Atom 330), it's sold as being able to play 1080p video, but I can't even play 720p without it dropping at least every other frame, any ideas?
<dragonmere> Anyone out there really good with plasma?
<dragonmere> I've got questions about the differences between dashboards/desktops/activities, can't find a good resource on the net.
<dragonmere> mostly desktops vs. activities, specifically what in gods name is going on, exactly, when I hit "zoom out"...
<EDinNY> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  OO.o no longer exports PDFs correctly.  Any ideas?
<EDinNY> odd.  must have missed it.
<EDinNY> working
<Walzmyn> Should users be able to copy files out of other user's /home?
<mofux> hi, anyone knows of a ppa for kde 4.4 beta 1 ?
<watr> I am trying to access an OSX share in my kubuntu. Using the dolphin file manager I have gotten to see the publicly visible folders on my OSX box. Now, how do I set-up authentication so when I open that network forlder, Dolphin uses a user/password in connecting to the share?
<Bugsbane> System settings -> sharing
<Bugsbane> It says "windows shares" but it's Samba (what MacOS uses)
<Bugsbane> Hey, is KDE 4.4 beta 1 going to be packaged, given beta 2 comes out in just 2 weeks?
<watr> Bugsbane: do I need to restart anything after entering the new authentication info?
<JontheEchidna> Bugsbane: it's being worked on. Phonon is being a bit problematic at the moment...
<JontheEchidna> The phonon maintainer is writing a patch for Qt's phonon to enable it to work with KDE 4.4, but until then we're sorta blocked
<Bugsbane> So rough guestimates for that would be beta 2?
<JontheEchidna> dunno. We could probably be done in a few days max if the Qt patch landed on our door right now
<Bugsbane> watr: Tell the truth, I don't know. I don't really use Samba, but I'd seen this...
<JontheEchidna> but we have no clue when the phonon maintainer will be finished, so...
<Bugsbane> Time to get out the whip, huh ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> He's doing this in between reading for exams
<Bugsbane> Gah. He should get his priorities straight!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Bugsbane> KDE > Exams
<watr> Seems when I change the authentication info in System->shares it now no longer shows the OSX share at all
<Bugsbane> Sorry watr ,that's about the limit of my knowledge :(
<Bugsbane> Although I'd say it's probably something to do with configureing samba.conf
<watr> Has anyone else worked with shares in KDE?
<Walzmyn> Should users be able to copy files out of other user's /home ?
<Bugsbane> Not without permission
<Bugsbane> You can change permissions on the home folder though
<Walzmyn> 's what I thought Bugsbane, but they're able to here
<Bugsbane> what happens if you right click on your home folder and do properties -> permissions?
<Walzmyn> Bugsbane: others can view
<Bugsbane> Huh... they can on my box, too :/ Odd
<Bugsbane> Well, I can't speak for details but you can change that
<Walzmyn> I just set up a second account and was seeing what they could do and thought it was a little much
<Bugsbane> sudo chmod -R 700 /home/users-folder
<Bugsbane> replace "users-folder" with their folder name
<Bugsbane> makes it that a user has full access to their stuff but no-one else can see anything in it
<Walzmyn> Bugsbane: I want "group" to be able to read the files, but not execute or modify, what'd the number for that?
<Bugsbane> 750
<Walzmyn> thankyouverymuch
<Bugsbane> 7 = do anything, 5 = read-no write,0=nothing
<Bugsbane> your welcome!
<zareliman> hi, do I have to configure something to make the installer detect the partitions in my fakeRAID ?
<zareliman> I can see them with fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw...
<zareliman> but the installer shows no partitions on my RAID
<NetLife> hello, anyone want to help someone who has no hope
<bazhang> NetLife, did you have a kubuntu support question
<NetLife> yes
<NetLife> I can't boot a usb flash drive with persistence if I use an nvidia agp card
<NetLife> but if I use another pCI card I have laying around, it boots
<NetLife> and with the agp card it will boot without persistence
<lollox80> aaa
<m_tadeu> hi all...I can't manage to get my micro working on skype
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I'm having a really weird suspend/resume issue on my laptop (Core 2 Duo P7450 @ 2.13GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM @ 1066MHz, nVidia 230M w/ 1GB VRAM using the 190.42 driver). System suspends and resumes without issue, but after resuming, the screen appears really jittery, for lack of a better word, as if it were set to the wrong refresh rate. Re-applying the default settings in nVidia Settings does no good. Any ideas how I might resolve this?
<contrast> I should also point out that this same issue pops up whenever I log out.
<administrador> brasil?
<JontheEchidna> !br | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<german> wenas :)
<german> alguien q sepa de ubuntux D
<german> soy un qso
<german> soy nuevo :)
<german> holaaaaa ?
<contrast> !sp
<contrast> !esp
<contrast> argh
<ubuntu> hola
<sparrowg_> hi
<ubuntu> i'm trying kubuntu 9.04 with kde 3.5
<joshjtl> hey folks i've noticed most of my apps open quite slowly... as much as 10 seconds at times.
<yang_> Hey, how can i check what kernal moduales i need to load ?
<yang_> compling kernal sorry
<BlueX_> considering that kubuntu has more features why do people use ubuntu more?
<Roasted> gnome is just the default window manager of ubuntu
<Roasted> it was made that way simply because mark shuttleworth, creator of ubuntu, preferred it
<Roasted> I was on ubuntu for 4 years, and only recently came to kubuntu
<BlueX_> why did you switch?
<Roasted> because gnome is moving towards gnome shell, being released like this time next year or something
<Roasted> I tried out the alpha stage of it and I didnt like it that much
<Roasted> so I tied KDE cause I just felt like gnome shell wouldnt be as popular as the current gnome release
<Roasted> it had a lot of problems and I emailed the developers with suggestions and they didnt seem too concerned about user opinion and just seem to think their ideas are better or something
<Roasted> which pissed me off
<tsimpson> this discussion would be more appropriate in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> I tried KDE and got hooked
<BlueX_> doesn't kde have more desktop features anyway? like transparency and looks better in general
<Roasted> oh, please
<Roasted> as if much talk isg oing on PERIOD in the kubuntu chat
<Roasted> god these channels are anal
<Roasted> anyway...
<FloodBotK1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> yeah, kde does  have more desktop features and more features to change your personal preferences and such
<tsimpson> Roasted: this channels is purely for kubuntu support
<Roasted> yeah, I hear ya
<BlueX_> tsimpson, you mean like technical problems etc?
<Roasted> bluex_ youll come to find all ubuntu/kubuntu related chat rooms are ungodly anal.
<tsimpson> BlueX_: yes, that's why we have #kubuntu-offtopic where you can chat about pretty much anything
<Roasted> If you have a problem with samba on ubuntu, you have to ask int he samba chat, teven though its on ubuntu
<tsimpson> Roasted: stop it
<Roasted> if you have a problem with nvidia drivers on ubuntu, ask in nvidia, even though its on ubuntu
<Roasted> tsimpson, gag me, people talk about these chats all the time in terms of how nazi driven they are, its ridiculous
<tsimpson> ok
<BlueX_> tsimpson, this room is for technical problems in the os?
<BlueX_> I mean in kubuntu
<tsimpson> BlueX_: for technical support issues, #kubuntu-offtopic is general chat
<lucas_> any one knows any where i can find kde 4.4?
<tsimpson> it's not released yet
<lucas_> KDE Software Compilation 4.4 Beta1 released
<TeLLuS> lucas_: See   http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta1.php
<tsimpson> yes, that's the beta, not the final release
<lucas_> its only available for suse...
<tsimpson> lucas_: if you want to use the beta, you'll probably need to compile it yourself
<lucas_> im reading it
<lucas_> thanks
<thedarkthoughts> hello
<thedarkthoughts> ;D
<sysop2> hi
<sysop2> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I have tons of video corruption. any help? any logs I should look in?
<sysop2> the top bar where the minimize close buttons is corrupt but the programs look fine. but when I click on lancelot I get a big square of gibberish instead of a menu, also I tried kvirc and it just gave me a screen of gibberish as well. but xchat works fine except for the before mentioned corruption.
<yangjia> hello?
<bazhang> hi
<yangjia> what channel is here?
<maco> kubuntu
<yangjia> i am just trying out the kubuntu irc tool
<yangjia> is this ok?
<yang_> Hey , can someone help me with a roll your own kernal issue? i got it to compile created deb but post init script realate  to nvida-common
<maco> probably you versioned it something that not telling dkms to run right
<maco> roll-you-own kernels aren't supported though
<yang_> I understand that
<maco> just stock ones
<yang_> but i can always boot old kernel
<yang_> just want to do it for fun.
<bazhang> timtom, hi
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<timtom> Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucLinux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux sucks Linux suc
<FloodBotK1> timtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ops | timtom
<ubottu> timtom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<yang_> okay?
<yang_> any way.
<thedarkthoughts> hello
<maco> bazhang: surprised you're not one
<yang_> so what do you meaned verisioned it wrong?
<thedarkthoughts> Is there any hacker, here???
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, just someone bored, never mind him
<thedarkthoughts> ah..no no
<thedarkthoughts> Am not bored
<thedarkthoughts> LOL, no
<maco> bazhang: not the question
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, aha I see. maco I get it now
<thedarkthoughts> bazhang, uhhh.....you're from??
<yang_> so what direction should i head. if dkms issue?
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, this is Kubuntu support only; did you have a support question?
<thedarkthoughts> ah..am sorry i didn't know i am new here, sorry
<maco> yang_: need to use a higher version number on kernel for dkms to run
<thedarkthoughts> Well i got a question, compiz works on Kubuntu???
<maco> yes it does
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, its okay, #kubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<yang_> o lol. so i appended date
<maco> though kwin includes many of the same animations
<bazhang> thedarkthoughts, sure it does. though kde4 already has compositing
<maco> and is the default window manager in kubuntu
<thedarkthoughts> great
<yang_>  linux-image-2.6.31.61259989043_2.6.31.61259989043-10.00.Custom_i386.deb isnt that a high enough verision?
<thedarkthoughts> Do you know any system requirements for Compiz???
<TeLLuS> sysop2: What driver?
<maco> thedarkthoughts: try it and see if it works *shrug*
<thedarkthoughts> *sigh* it don't :(
<thedarkthoughts> how to open snort after the installation, bazhang???
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> Please recommend a way I can S-Video to work on my computer. I'm happy to use any Operating System except Windows to do this. As long as I am able to get that Operating System to play WMV. I am using a Dell Inspiron 700m. Which Operating System supports S-Video for my hardware?
<yang_> maco: so i just booted into it. it works. it looks like but it didn't get anything i kinda realizing pointless to buld w/ using upstream code
<karl_> heey
<karl_> :p
<karl_> welcome
<oldtopman> hi
<yang_> Hey, If i have been a Linux User for 2 years. i wanna start getting into internals alot more. Would Kubuntu Project be a good place for that?
<peteryu> hello
<bazhang> hi
<rfgergrthnre> What's the difference between the CD and DVD version of Kubuntu?
<Sarane> Mfg07
<Sariah> Mfg07
<Arlanna> Mfg07
<Sarane> Pj9sh
<Sariah> Pj9sh
<Arlanna> Pj9sh
<FloodBotK1> Sariah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sarane> FzOHj
<Sariah> FzOHj
<Arlanna> FzOHj
<FloodBotK1> Arlanna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sarane> 7niMK
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<BlouBlou> does anyone knows how can I remove kde's theme? I try to unistall with "desktop configuration" menu, but it doesn't works
<Nico___> Hello
<Nico___> I'm looking for someone to help me configuring my VNC server
<wilbefast> Hey guys - having some trouble getting my microphone working on Kubuntu 9.10
<wilbefast> I've been fiddling with alsa-mixer settings to no avail: any ideas?
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> only to know which audio card ?
<Peace-> wilbefast:
<wilbefast> ah right
<wilbefast> um - I'm using a Vostro 1510
<wilbefast> I'll have a look at the details
<Peace-> vostro ?
<wilbefast> Dell laptop
<wilbefast> HDA Intel (ALC268 Analog)
<Peace-> yea... but you have always to give lspci | grep -i audio
<Peace-> ok it's a intel that shoubl be works fine
<Peace-> but on this release ... many guys have problems with audiio
<wilbefast> hmm
<Peace-> i think it's a kernel\driver issue
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> give me a screenshot of your alsamixer settins : alsamixer -V all
<wilbefast> on second
<wilbefast> http://imagebin.ca/view/ubxfOMHo.html
<wilbefast> I've tried a whole bunch of different configuration :-S
<wilbefast> but there's no sound being captured at all
<wilbefast> this is an internal microphone btw - worked fine with Ubuntu 9.10 and 9.04
<Peace-> no no because
<Peace-> there is some of strange on your screenshoot
<Peace-> i mean i will show mine
<wilbefast> kk
<Peace-> wilbefast: http://imagebin.ca/view/5LuLZi6G.html
<Peace-> as you can see i can enable or disable my microphone
<Peace-> you can try this stuff
<Peace-> but write down this somewhere so you can come back if something goes wrog
<Peace-> wrong
<wilbefast> hmmm
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove sl-modem-daemon && alsa-firmware-loaders e linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<wilbefast> I don't have that option
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove sl-modem-daemon && sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders e linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove sl-modem-daemon && sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders  linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<Peace-> the last :)
<Peace-> sorry
<wilbefast> the last one only?
<Peace-> i mean the last line
<Nico___> can someone help me to configure my vnc server ? I'm out of ideas, I can't control the session :0 already opened on my remote computer
<Peace-> Nico___:  :( i don't know about vnc sorry
<Peace-> wilbefast: when you have installed that stuff reboot
<wilbefast> gotcha
<Nico___> ok thanks Peace- , no worries :)
<wilbefast> vidia (185.18.36): Installing module.
<wilbefast>   Kernel headers for 2.6.31-16-generic are not installed.  Cannot install this module.
<wilbefast>   Try installing linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic or equivalent.
<wilbefast>                                                                                                       [fail]
<FloodBotK1> wilbefast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> wilbefast: :) i have no idea then
<wilbefast> :S
<Peace-> wilbefast: anyway you problem is alsa driver
<Peace-> and kernel
<Peace-> wilbefast: ok you could try to upgrade the kernel
<Peace-> or see on lauchpad
<wilbefast> hmm?
<Peace-> well this is not for ... newbie
<Peace-> so... the most of should not try this
<Peace-> but...if you have a brain and\or you wanna try
<Peace-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<wilbefast> right...
<wilbefast> think I'll just try restarting for now, see what happens...
<Peace-> wilbefast: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/471889
<Peace-> even if on kubuntu there is not pulse i think
<wilbefast> hmm
<wilbefast> well I am trying to use skype although the mike doesn't work anywhere
<wilbefast> :S
<Peace-> wilbefast: someone on the forum seems has fixed upgrading the kernel
<wilbefast> ?
<Peace-> via ppa repository xD that is a very ultra fast way to fuck the system if you are a newbie
<jussi01> !language | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peace-> ...if you don't know how to select a kernel
<Peace-> jussi01: that was a jocking sentence...
<Peace-> anyway
<wilbefast> I wouldn't say I'm a newbie, but I wouldn't want to start messing around with the kernel either
<wilbefast> experience has taught me better
<wilbefast> :S
<Peace-> xD
<wilbefast> hmmm, well I haven't actually restarted yet so I'm going to do that
<wilbefast> brb
<Briareos1> how can i save me resolution settings until the next reboot in 9.10?
<Briareos1> my
<Briareos1> the funny thing is, that the resolution gets set correclty as soon as i click on "Anzeige" (whatever that is in english :)) in the system settings
<cumulus007> Are there packages for KDE 4.4 available?
<Peace-> i think no
<Nico___> can someone help me with my vnc server problem ?
<kottlett_> hi! quick question: for copying a whole kubuntu system from one disk to another, cp -a is enough, isn't it?
<Peace-> kottlett_: mmm dd
<Peace-> i think dd should be fine i *think*
<kottlett_> Peace-: hm... i want to change the filesystem type, so i need something file based, i guess
<Nalleman> How can I turn of  the startup sound?
<PhilRod> Nalleman: system settings -> notifications
<PhilRod> choose "event source" "kde system notifications"
<Nalleman> PhilRod, thanks, you saved my day!
<PhilRod> no problem :-)
<shadeslayer> any ideas if 4.4 beta will be available in the repos?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :) i hope
<nidhal> hello
<nidhal> I'am unable to boot kubuntu 9.10 from cd...
<shadeslayer> nidhal: did you burn the CD yourself?
<nidhal> yes
<Peace-> nidhal: have you checked md5?
<shadeslayer> nidhal: did you check the ISO and the CD ?
<nidhal> iso md5? yes
<Peace-> nidhal: some errors you can report?
<shadeslayer> nidhal: run the the self check on the CD too :)
<nidhal> how to?
<nidhal> there is no error, it just skip it, and boot windows
<shadeslayer> nidhal: just boot the cd and there should be a self check option
<shadeslayer> nidhal: ah... in your BIOS set your CD drive as the first boot device
<nidhal> i have an older kubuntu version that boot...
<Peace-> nidhal: kernel problems then ?
<Peace-> have you tried with alternate ?
<Peace-> your pc is old?
<nidhal> im runnig kubuntu 7.04 now
<nidhal> 5 year old
<Spaceman> how do you pipe stdout to a text editor   "grep idle log.txt > kate"  ?
<nidhal> no, I didn't try alternate
<Spaceman> thanks
<kottlett_> Spaceman: using the pipe | instead of >
<shadeslayer> nidhal: well you could try 9.10
<kottlett_> Spaceman: also you need to tell kate to read from stdin, using -i
<nidhal> that is the version I'am trying to boot
<Spaceman> brilliant
<Spaceman> kottlett_: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> oh btw,anyone having problems with upgrading to 4.3.4?
<kottlett_> np
<Peace-> shadeslayer: here no
<Peace-> i have just upgraded yesterday
<shadeslayer> ok thanks for the feedback :)
<wire_> how do I get nano to display the current line number?
<kottlett_> nidhal: what happens if you boot the cd... just a black screen?
<Peace-> man nano?
<shadeslayer> wire_: press ctrl+C
<nidhal> nothing, just windows run...
<shadeslayer> nidhal: try setting the primary boot device to your CD ROM in the bios
<kottlett_> nidhal: either your pc doesn't try to bood from the CD, or it doesn't recognize it as boot CD. latter one can e.g. be a damaged disk.
<nidhal> but it autorun with windows
<wire_> ok so how do I get vim to display the line number everytime I start it? I tried man vimrc but there was no man page...
<nidhal> can I upgrade kubuntu while it is running?
<shadeslayer> nidhal: yes
<nidhal> how to?
<nidhal> I don't want to remove /home
<shadeslayer> nidhal: just do : do-release-upgrade : in a terminal to get to the latest kubuntu release
<nidhal> I'am using EOL version
<nidhal> 7.10
<shadeslayer> nidhal: itll still work :)
<shadeslayer> nidhal: but youll get to 8.04 and then you have to do the same thing again
<nidhal> I will try this, thanks
<wire_> how do I get vim to display the line number everytime I start it? I tried man vimrc but there was no man page...
<shadeslayer> wire_: i thought you said nano?
<wire_> I've solved nano already
<wire_> but there isn't a man page for vimrc
<shadeslayer> wire_: no idea on vim
<shadeslayer> any ideas when kde 4.4 beta will hit the repos?
<overfiend> Afternoon all. I know its off-topic slightly, but can anyone help me with a motherboard question?
<shadeslayer> overfiend: #hardware would be more appropriate
<dual> I've downloaded 64bit kubuntu and installed it with unetbootin on an usb stick
<dual> Now I've booted up on my desktop pc, but I get to the login screen
<dual> What id the default login I should use?
<dual> Nobody knows?
<shadeslayer> dual: about what?
<dual> shadeslayer:  I've downloaded 64bit kubuntu and installed it with unetbootin on an usb stick
<shadeslayer> kinda missed the questiom
<shadeslayer> dual: and?
<dual> Now I've booted up on my desktop pc, but I get to the login screen
<dual> What id the default login I should use?
<shadeslayer> dual: put ubuntu in both fields
<dual__> shadeslayer:
<dual__> sorry
<dual__> This webchat doesnt work very well in opera
<dual__> shadeslayer: you got my question?
<shadeslayer> dual__: yeah,did you get my answer?
<shadeslayer> dual: put ubuntu in both fields
<dual__> shadeslayer:  thanks
<dual__> shadeslayer: doesn't work :(
<shadeslayer> dual__: try ubuntu in just the username
<dual__> shadeslayer: only in the username worked
<dual__> Thanks
<shadeslayer> :)
<dual__> shadeslayer: no, wait. I get to a black screen and then I'm sent back to the login
<shadeslayer> dual__: try checking the cd...
<shadeslayer> dual__: in the boot menu there should be a option to check the cd for defects
<dual__> shadeslayer:  I don't have a working cd rom so I'm using it from an usb stick
<dual__> Ok
<shadeslayer> dual__: i meant check the USB stick
<dual__> I'll reboot it to see
<dual__> shadeslayer: didn't find any defects
<dual__> Just told me to reboot again, so I'm trying one more time
<shadeslayer> dual__: ok
<dual__> Can I resize my current ubuntu partition with gparted to make space for a new partition, install ubuntu again on the new one and then delete the old partition and resize the new one to use the whole disk?
<kottlett_> dual__: sounds like you should make a backup anyway ^_^
<dual__> kottlett_: trying to fix my cd rom now. Maybe that's easier than using my old usb stick
<willy_> hallo
<willy_> bin ich schon drin ? :-)
<nicknick> hey
<shadeslayer> nicknick: hello :)
<nicolasaunai> I need somebody to help me configuring my vnc server. I can't find a way to control the current session (the one physically opened) remotly. Krfb doesn't work, dunno why.
<nicknick> tried every wiki, forum etc. can't find out the solution
<eeeee> c koi
<nicknick> ?
<sysop3> hi
<sysop3> can ne1 help me with an upgrade issue?
<shadeslayer> sysop3: yeah sure
<Bios_> any know hot to fix this error: http://pastebin.ca/1703054
<Bios_> how
<Bios_> :E
<tsimpson> Bios_: that's an error in the code, contact the person who wrote it
<Bios_> he wrote me this but I have no idea what he is saying : P: That method was since 4.4 (http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKCategorizedView.html#a7f26ac5deb64578677061a0640770b36)
<Bios_> You can try to comment it ...
<tsimpson> Bios_: put '//' at the start of line 37 of /home/bene/Desktop/todo_plasmoid/src/applet/todoview.cpp
<tsimpson> without the quotes
<m_tadeu> hi...does anyone know how should I configure the micrphone in skype?
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: its under the settings icon
<m_tadeu> shadeslayer: thx, I know where the configs are....just have no sound under skype
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: ok,type : alsamixer : in a konsole and set everything to high
<m_tadeu> shadeslayer: that is done ;) I have sound capture working properly
<Bios_> ok now I understand the problem and everything is working thanks tsimpson
<Bios_> : P
<paul__> fasdg
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: hehe,well last thing to try : click the sound icon and press mixer,select all the channels and set everything to high
<m_tadeu> shadeslayer: hehe it's done :D
<m_tadeu> so I'm figuring the configs under skype are not good
<shadeslayer> lol....
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: out of ideas then :P
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: restarted phonon?
<m_tadeu> shadeslayer: hehe thx
<m_tadeu> gonna try
<m_tadeu> how do I restart it?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: just log out and log in
<m_tadeu> shadeslayer: lololol there's no other way to restart the service? :D
<shadeslayer> m_tadeu: actually its not a service which can be started or stopeed
<shadeslayer> *stopped
<sysop3> shadeslayer, thanks sorry I was afk.
<m_tadeu> I see
<sysop3> after I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 all kde widgets are corrupt. ie the area were the  minimize and close buttons are. I just see lines.
<sysop3> the buttons are there because I can click on them, I just have to "feel" around for them.
<sysop3> and if I click on lancelot or any other plasma widget I get a box thats the same size of what I should see but its filled with garbage instead of what I expect.
<sysop3> shadeslayer, you there?
<shadeslayer> sysop3: yeah
<shadeslayer> sysop3: im kinda on the phone,ill be with you in a few minutes
<sysop3> its cool. I appreciate the help.
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> I am using KDE 4.3.x (Kubuntu 9.10)
<marcreichelt> is it possible to disable the document history in the k-menu?
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<marcreichelt> ok, got it: chmod 000 ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments
<javier_> Hi. I have Nvidia GeForce Go 6150 graphic card but it's overheating. Someone can help me changing performance mode (in 185 driver) in order to set minimum performance?
<marcreichelt> but it is odd that there is no option available to configure the recent documents
<fivetwentysix> What's better Quassel or Konversation?
<memenode> How can I change the names on activity bar buttons?
<memenode> It says "Desktop" on both which takes up too much space.. I'd rather it says nothing..
<Bios_> Problem: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108629.msg209956#new
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BluesKaj> free public dns service http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<memenode> how do I get KDE wallet to stop asking me for password on every login?
<Bios_> memenode:  set a blank pw
<memenode> ah.. thanks Bios_
<MilitantPotato> An update to the kernel broke my windows in grub lastnight, my windows drive wasn't mounted when it ran update-grub, unfortunately my windows drive won't mount do to an error "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3)." so I can't do an os-probe and update-grub, what do I do now?
<kev_> im having a slight problem adding windows 7 to grub... the win7 loader is on /dev/sda2 how would i go about adding this partition to menu.lst?
<MilitantPotato> kev_ install os-prober, run it, if it lists the operating system, run update-grub
<kev_> MilitantPotato: /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<kev_> now running update
<kev_> MilitantPotato: i ran sudo update-grub then checked the menu.lst and there is still no windows 7 entry
<MilitantPotato> kev_ check grub.cfg
<kev_> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" {
<kev_>         insmod ntfs
<kev_>         set root=(hd0,2)
<kev_>         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set ba2a08d42a088f95
<FloodBotK1> kev_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kev_>         chainloader +1
<kev_> }
<kev_> should i manually add that to menu.lst
<kev_> sorry... pastebin next time
<mrdesk> i set konqueror as my default file manager, but I only get the option to view as file size mode or konsole.  anybody?
<Bios_> Problem: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108629.msg209956#new
<kev_> MilitantPotato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335332/
<kev_> doing update-grub doesnt add the win7 loader to menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> kev_ two seconds, i'll give you the string that I used
<kev_> thank you
<MilitantPotato> might be more like 2 mins
<MilitantPotato> need to mount my old partition
<kev_> np
<MilitantPotato> kev, make a backup of your current menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> then append this to the end of your current one
<kev_> ok
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/335337/
<MilitantPotato> kev_: I modified the hd0,2 line, since what you posted said your windows is on HD0,2
<mrdesk> nobody has any problems using konqueror as the file manager?
<MilitantPotato> mrdesk: nope, I prefer it over dolphin
<kev_> thank you.. i believe i tried that and it was a no go but i will try again. rebooting brb and thanks
<mrdesk> oh I don't mean preference, I prefer konqueror as ive been using it for like 5 years now,
<mrdesk> but when I open it up, it only gives me the option to view as 'file size view' or as konsole
<mrdesk> i cant do regular view, like list or icons. the option isn't there.
<dorkface> Hi all.  In kde 4.1, is there a way to disable that popup thing that comes up when you hover over an icon on the desktop?
<tsimpson> try locking the widgets from the right-click menu on the desktop
<MilitantPotato> mrdesk:  goto view (top left) then View Mode, choose Icons, go to view again, make sure preview is checked
<dorkface> thank you, that worked wonderfully :)
<kev_> MilitantPotato: yeap i get an error 18
<MilitantPotato> kev_: figured, try changing hd0,2 too hd0,1
<MilitantPotato> kev_:  it's /dev/sda2, since grub starts at 0, it'd likely be 1.
<kev_> ok
<MilitantPotato> kev_: if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<kev_> ok rebooting :)
<discozohan> hello. i need to resolve 2 problems, so i need some help ;)
<discozohan> 1) i have manually installed firefox and adobe flash plugin, but in flash apps i have problems with cyrillic characters
<discozohan> they are not showed correctly, what can i do ?
<Kubuntuuser> hi
<kev_> MilitantPotato: Thank you for your help. You were right
<MilitantPotato> kev_: Good deal, so everythings working?
<kev_> Yes sir
<MilitantPotato> Phew D
<MilitantPotato> Surprise myself sometimes :D
<MilitantPotato> Take it easy kev_, I've gotta see if I fixed my windows X(
<Kubuntuuser> Hallo, ich kann kubuntu nicht in Windows installieren
<Kubuntuuser> Hello, I can not install ubuntu in Windows
<apocalypt> warum willst Du kubuntu in windows installieren? wenn Du dir Kubuntu nur ansehen willst dann starte die LiveCD das ist besser
<Kubuntuuser> nee ich möchte kubuntu in windows installieren um kubuntu zu nutzen, und windows als alternative behalten
<apocalypt> dann solltest Du dir eine zweite Partition erstellen und kubuntu richtig installieren. Dann hast Du bei start des Rechners die auswahl
<apocalypt> die installation unter windows ist nicht gerade sehr vorteilhaft
<apocalypt> welches windows hast Du?
<Helpuser> XP
<Helpuser> nein ich meine die Variante kubuntu als Programm zu installieren, geht nicht
<tsimpson> can you move German language support to #kubuntu-de please
<apocalypt> sorry
<saksham> hi
<apocalypt> hi
<saksham> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<r00t_> How would i set my computer up to automaticly open up ktorrent when i open or download a .torrent file?
<TeXnicer> Can someone please tell me how to enable a network printer thats on a LAN CUPS server?
<TeXnicer> I tried Browsing On   restart cupsys
<TeXnicer> I only get "print file"
<r00t_> How would i set my computer up to automaticly open up ktorrent when i open or download a .torrent file?
<TeXnicer> r00t_, right click on that file
<TeXnicer> open with..
<TeXnicer> [x] remember this application
<r00t_> are there any good 3D RPG's for linux or that run good under wine?
<nicklas_> hej
<TeXnicer> r00t_, sauerkraut?
<TeXnicer> r00t_, warsaw
<Bios_> when i am using ssh is there an easy command just to download a file to your local pc?
<Bios_> or do i have to use scp?
<binarylooks> Hey everybody, how are the kde sc 4.4 beta1 packages coming along? I saw only kdebase missing in the staging ppa
<eu> heloo
<TeXnicer> Bios_, scp
<TeXnicer> ssh is only "you are at that other keyboard"
<TeXnicer> for more files use ftp ;)
<llutz> Bios_: sftp
<Bios_> allready got it : P fish protocol is doing a great job
<otimist> hi
<otimist> somebody here?
<rstob911> otimist: yes
<otimist> ok, only test
<discozohan> anyone here ?
<discozohan> whats is the best way to configure microphone ?
<discozohan> it just doesn't work
<apocalypt> try alsamixer in konsole
<christ_> hi
<discozohan> apocalypt: in kmix and alsamixer everything on ;(
<discozohan> life so hard, here
<discozohan> xD
<discozohan> hehe*
<r00t_> how do i see what kind of processor my computer has?
<TeXnicer> discozohan, you know how to unmute mic in alsamixer?
<TeXnicer> .oO detach cooling?
<discozohan> TeXnicer: really ? no (
<apocalypt> root try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<christ_> In karmic, every time a new kernel is updated (instaled), in grub double menu entries of the kernel apear. The first are in 10_linux section, and the others are in 30_os-prober. How can I fix this so that only one entry apears?
<r00t_> apocalypt: thanks,how about my video card?
<TeXnicer> discozohan, go with arrows and hit "m" .. see how mute changes ...
<TeXnicer> r00t_, lspci
<TeXnicer> lsusb
<TeXnicer> r00t_, ever took a look at the homepage?
<r00t_> TeXnicer: what homepage?
<apocalypt> christ delete it in menu.lst or grub2 in grub.cfg ..befor make a backup of these files
<TeXnicer> r00t_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/
<pog1> .
<discozohan> TeXnicer: thanks, but there is everything on and mic unmuted
<discozohan> TeXnicer: what would you do in my situation ? In windows mic works properly
<apocalypt> discozohan in alsamixer try to mute devices. may a device u don't need blocks your micro..i don't know if it's work but check it out
<Briareos1> can anyone point out a guide for syncing kaddressbook/akonadi with a blackberry?
<geopol> Hello, was notified new updates so I executed them and now i get on bootup....video adjusting /dev/fb0/ no such file or directory,,any ideas?
<Monkey_mind9> hi, i have created a new user and it can't install programs throught adept. How can i make him able to install programs? thanks! :)
<Monkey_mind9> hi, i have created a new user and it can't install programs throught adept. How can i give him the privileg to install programs?? thanks you :)
<geopol> Monkey system settings>advanced tab >users>
<Monkey_mind9> yes...
<geopol> then click on user and set privs
<discozohan> apocalypt: tested everything, but still in fail ;( ok, forget it
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=0je49un7wz22bam619vw.png
<geopol> monkey /modify
<discozohan> can anyone advice easy programm to test microphone ?
<discozohan> may be something with skype (
<Monkey_mind9> how can i set the priveleg to the user?
<apocalypt> Monkey_mind9 i guess if u starts adept there should popup a windows to authenticate with root password. users shouldn't have rights to install programs
<Monkey_mind9> i have to add him to some group, right?
<Monkey_mind9> the problem is that my adept window doesnt pop up
<Monkey_mind9> :(
<Monkey_mind9> dont know why
<Monkey_mind9> in that user
<geopol> Monkey when you clicked on the user did you see the configure tab in the center
<Monkey_mind9> i think its because it doesnt have the priveleg to install
<geopol> are you in an admin account i hope
<Monkey_mind9> yes
<Monkey_mind9> yes i am
<geopol> did you click configure?? from there it should be evident what to do!!
<Monkey_mind9> i have to add him to a certain group... right? i dont know what group...
<geopol> what did i miss?
<geopol> yea admin should be one of the selection if so select it
<Monkey_mind9> ok
<Monkey_mind9> i have to add him to the group "admin"
<georgesuper3> hello
<Monkey_mind9> am i right?
<georgesuper3> what are you chatting about?
<georgesuper3> my english are not very good,i am from Greece
<Monkey_mind9> i only want him to be able to install programs (use adept) i dont need him to be admin... but if thats the only way for him to have the privileg to install programs, thats the way its gonna be
<apocalypt> Monkey try alt+F2 >kdesudo adept
<geopol> yes under configure  privieges andd groups tab and on the left side select ADMIN....
<georgesuper3> i don't understand,what are you talking about?
<Monkey_mind9> thanks
<Monkey_mind9> :)
<geopol> YOU BET
<apocalypt> george we talking about kubuntu linux
<Monkey_mind9> basilly i have to add the user to the "admin" group...
<Monkey_mind9> yes?
<Monkey_mind9> :)
<georgesuper3> now i understand,ok
<otimist> u could be try "su" on console and use root pass, to install
<maco> what?
<Monkey_mind9> i know... thank u a lot
<maco> ubuntu has no root passwor
<maco> *password
<maco> "sudo -s" gets you a root shell but it wont get root's environment (like "su"). "sudo -i" gets root shell with root's environment (like "su -")
<Monkey_mind9> my problem wasnt installing, was managing my system so that this user could have priveleg to install programs when he wanted
<maco> Monkey_mind9: man sudoers
<Monkey_mind9> thank u all =D
<georgesuper3> hey,guys we are talking for kubuntu,but we're not talking about other things
<maco> you can edit /etc/sudoers so that the only command the person is allowed to execute as sudo is "apt-get"
<Monkey_mind9> yes
<Monkey_mind9> thank u maco
<georgesuper3> but i prefer linux than windows
<maco> Monkey_mind9: no problem
<georgesuper3> bye now
<georgesuper3> i ordered a pizza now,bye
<Benkinooby> hi every1. my kubuntu (x system) freezes after gaming (tremolous, teeworlds). so i alwasy have to us ctrl-alt-f2 or something like this to restart the laptop. isn't there something like  ctrl-alt-del like in windows?
<pucko-> Benkinooby, you have Ctrl+Esc, but not sure if it will help you if it freezes
<Benkinooby> pucko-: no it doesnt
<Benkinooby> this only works, when x is working fine
<pucko-> so you want the old ctrl+alt+backspace behaviour to kill X?
<Benkinooby> pucko-: i don't care about the specific key combination... i am flexible enough ;)   i was just asking, how i can get back my "normal" system, after my x got stuck when i exit games
<Benkinooby> this is wuite strange. during game, no problem
<Benkinooby> unless i exit the game, thne it gets stuck
<dody> I have a problem with random USB mouse and/or keyboard hanging.  I am using Kubuntu 9.10 my motherboard is Asus M3N78-PRO using nVidia graphics and prop drivers.
<dody> Every one is so chatty today :P
<dody> Now this is support.
<dody> Well apperently no one cares at */ubuntu anymore.
<dtchen> complaining because s/he doesn't get immediate free support on a weekend? sheesh.
<vbgunz__> I just downloaded the latest updated kernel 2.6.31.16.29 on kubuntu 9.10, I mentioned this before **but** here we go again. I do not see a restart flag of any kind in my system tray. is it now considered not necessary to reboot? I read the ubuntu changelog and it mentions several security fixes. where is my reboot flag?
<bnfmsgeek_> does anyone know when the binaries for kde 4.4 are going to be available?
<bnfmsgeek> does anyone know when the binaries for kde 4.4 are going to be available?
<Quintasan> bnfmsgeek: we (devs) are still working on it
<bnfmsgeek> ok, sorry to bother you. I just looked at the logs
<bnfmsgeek> is there any way to compile it myself?
<bnfmsgeek> build, i mean
<the_madman> Does anybody know how to put multiple regular expressions into KGet's group settings?
<the_madman> I've got an images group that I want to automatically add all images to, I.E. *.png *.jpg etc.
<the_madman> But I can't figure out how to do that.
<chuckf> question. When I first installed Kubuntu 9.10 I opened the Desktop Sharing app to see what it was. I never used it and now every time I log into the desktop it opens. How do I stop this?
<the_madman> chuckf: go to System Settings --> Advanced tab --> Session management --> "Start an empty session".
<chuckf> thanks
<sysop3> shadeslayer, you there?
<d4n1x> ciao a tutti
<d4n1x> ce nessuno?
<d4n1x> eeeehhhhyyyyyyyyy
<d4n1x> minchia che scazzo
<d4n1x> cee nessunooooooo???
<d4n1x> che palle di chat
<d4n1x> buona
<d0nus> hello, i got a question. i tried googlein but i can't find any links to repositories i can add. i want a universe repository
<d0nus> i mean i know how to add them, but i seem to nowhere find any repository links
<Logan_Lockwood> Hi
<Logan_Lockwood> Why is the installing procces (Kub 9.10) so slow? (I mean the part when its asking you thing about the installation?
<Loadus> d0nus, in KPackageKit > Settings > Edit Software Sources > Kubuntu Software
<d0nus> oh damn it. now i got it... thanks :D
<B_Raven> I've been having some annoying issues with my wireless in 9.10, worked perfectly in 9.04, but for some reason it's been really buggy since I upgraded. First off I need to manually set it to 54M, MSN won't even connect anymore, signal strength is low even with a new directional antenna, at times the wireless takes ages to send/recieve anything and at seemingly random times the wireless card will just drop out and refuse to find any networks a
<B_Raven> t all.
<B_Raven> The chipset I have is the rt2561/rt61 rev B.
<user_> Hello to all)
<user_> Hello to all)
<andres_> hola alguien con quien platicar
<Logan_Lockwood> Ciertamente, en Google no conseguí a nadie quejándose de la lentitud de instalación. Así que debo ser sólo yo.
<Logan_Lockwood> Why is the installing procces (Kub 9.10) so slow? (I mean the part when its asking you thing about the installation?
<leonidb> installing netbook remix is extremely slow on eeepc 901. is it commont problem? how to fix it?
<leonidb> top shows xorg 70% load and ubiquity 30%
<joerg__> servus
<leonidb> but before running install - livecd works very fine
<joerg__> how to open the task manager?
<joerg__> with ubuntu?
<joerg__> hello?
<joerg__> :(
<dorins> joerg__: try <Ctrl> <Esc>
<joerg__> kk
<joerg__> :)
<joerg__> thx it worked
<joerg__> Somebody knows the Black window from windows? How to open one like this with linux? :>
<joerg__> I'm new to it
<skynet> allo?
<skynet> i need help!
<skynet> il aurait quelqun qui pourrait maider svp...
<maco> skynet: english, please
<skynet> i need help, i'm new in kubuntu...
<TeXnicer> skynet, il y a beacoup personnes, mais ils n'ont pas d'un chance si tu ne dit pas que'est-ce tu veux! (s'appelle meta-question)
<TeXnicer> [You get help, if you ask your question!]
<skynet> someone ?
<TeXnicer> skynet, everyone!
<skynet> ah thx xD
<skynet> so i cant change my destop theme...
<skynet> nothing work
<TeXnicer> skynet, I can understand that you are confused now.
<TeXnicer> We need specific information in order to be able to help
<TeXnicer> Please consider not using "nothing works" rather than... my X-server crashes and give this error message (link to nopaste)
<skynet> ok min
<TeXnicer> *rather not using ~~~ than
<TeXnicer> you have it
<TeXnicer> (see "Chickenhawk")
<skynet> my comp is in french, i gonna load in english brb xD
<skynet> hi again xD
<chatZilla> is Ubuntu One preinstalled on Kubuntu
<leifgillberg> hello are sombody there??
<TeLLuS> No, it is virtual..
<skynet> dam crap everything work on english version xD
<skynet> thx...
<the_madman> Does anybody know how to put multiple regular expressions into KGet's group settings?
<the_madman> I've got an images group that I want to automatically add all images to, I.E. *.png *.jpg etc.
<the_madman> But I can't figure out how to do that.
<lerrup> Hi, any news on KDE SC 4.4 Beta 1 in Kubuntu?
<kaputtnik> Hi! Is maco online? Have problems with Korganizer and he told me, to take a look at that...
 * maco is a she
<kaputtnik> Oh
<kaputtnik> sorry
<kaputtnik> To remember: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/488251
<maco> yes, the bug i couldnt reproduce
<kaputtnik> Hmm... seeems to be an issue with my Computer
<kaputtnik> At last i tried to create a new user, logged in to the new user, set an event... the result is the same: every minute a reminding, regardless what time i choose
<kaputtnik> maco: Thanks for take care
<geopol> KpackageKit  You don't have the necessary privileges, when trying to perform upgrades what's up with that?
<RiotingPacfisit>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d1fcc333099029a2111b5ba7e39abb24656935f4 and http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c0ac17d2eaef5e97fb40dc6efa62871ae30258df are almost identical http://pastebin.ca/17032401703241 is a simplified diff of the two, yet 2.6.31 works, any ideas what i did wrong?
<RiotingPacfisit> geopol: it should prompt for them
<geopol> that's the point no prompt,,,install updates click apply, clisk ok to dependencies, starts to install and then sub windows with "you do not have the necc privs I'm the admin i see this problem all over goole searches but no solutions
<RiotingPacfisit> the workaround is to update manually or run kpackagekit as kdesudo kpackagekit, the bug is probably with policykit policy or packagekit configuration
<geopol> do you mean "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
#kubuntu 2009-12-06
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to go about a deep-scan clean of all free space and whatnot. Lately, Kubuntu has been freezing up and such, and if I recall from windows, usually the first step is to clean out the hard drive (ie, scan disk, defrag, delete all temp files - permanently, etc)
<bdizzle> anyone here?
<RiotingPacfisit> bdizzle: there are a few tools for that but generally ubuntu uses filesystems that do not fragment until they get very fill (~85%)
<bdizzle> RiotingPacfisit: I'm aware of that, but I'd still like to clean out the system
<RiotingPacfisit> something like kleansweap should do what you want though
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> also, what is the equivalent of the /temp and /Temporary Internet Files folders in windows?
<RiotingPacfisit> there are a few, truely temp is /tmp (but that gets cleared on reboot), /var/tmp/ has some stuff in it too and some programs use .cache
<bdizzle> .cache?
<bdizzle> where is that hiding (unfortunately, the linux root directory other than home is still a bit of a mystery to me)
<RiotingPacfisit> ~/.cache
<bdizzle> ok
<RiotingPacfisit> it's in your home
<bdizzle> gotcha
<RiotingPacfisit> you might also want to empty your trash, not sure where that is but trash:// should take you there
<bdizzle> okay
<yofel> bdizzle: if you want to know what folder uses how much space on your system try baobab (from gnome-utils)
<bdizzle> and where would firefox hide all the temp files from that?
<yofel> dunno if there's a kde app for that
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> so is the .cache folder safe to empty?
<yofel> bdizzle: firefox cache is .mozilla/firefox/<profile>/Cache (use the clear cache button in the ffx settings)
<bdizzle> gotcha
<RiotingPacfisit> an alternative to baobab there is a kfilesizeviewer plugin for konqueror (can't find it's repo name though) and du is a comandline tool for the same purpose
<RiotingPacfisit> something like du ~ -m | sort -n , will show you the biggest files/dirs in your home
<HmpfCBR_> RiotingPacfisit: konquerors filesize viewer is inside the package konq-plugins
<bdizzle> hi, sorry about that
<wire_> how do I make ktorrent and amule start everytime my computer boots? Is there any other way than putting it in rc.local?
<wire_> how do I make ktorrent and amule start everytime my computer boots? Is there any other way than putting it in rc.local?
<skynet> hi all, i have a question
<skynet> how to change the destop theme?
<wire_> system settings
<skynet> i'm but where i go? :s
<wire_> just right click your desktop and desktop  settings
<skynet> oh... thank a lot
<skynet> i have an other problem...
<skynet> i want to change the icon to look like windows 7
<skynet> in the tool bar
<skynet> someone?
<wire_> systems settings > appearance >icons
<skynet> if, it's no the icon, it's the shout cut of any programme, when you put down
<skynet> it's a large bar..
<skynet> i want to change to pur only the icon and no with the name
<skynet> someone is here?
<apocalypt> someone is there.
<Monkey_mind9> does anyone know if the /etc/sudoers file apploes also to the kdesu command?
<Monkey_mind9> thnks
<Monkey_mind9> does anyone know if the /etc/sudoers file applies also to the kdesu command? or only applies to the sudo command?
<Kage_Jittai> Monkey_mind9: yes it does
<Kage_Jittai> wait...
<Monkey_mind9> thank u kage_jittai
<Kage_Jittai> no it doesn't
<Monkey_mind9> no?
<Kage_Jittai> you want kdesudo
<Kage_Jittai> not kdesu
<Monkey_mind9> ouuu
<Monkey_mind9> it applies to sudo and kdesudo, right?
<Kage_Jittai> yes
<Monkey_mind9> ;)
<Monkey_mind9> =))
<Monkey_mind9> yeyyy
<Monkey_mind9> thank you a lot xD
<Monkey_mind9> good night!
<alepot> Good morning. the titlebars of all my windows, and the panel at the bottom of the screen,  are blank. I have a fresh, updated 9.10 install on an old compaq nc4010. It worked fine in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<alepot> Screendump at http://ap-consulting.co.uk/~alexp/screendump.png
<Walzmyn> what happened to the fast-forward command and "go to root" in kaffeine?
<cuznt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hellhound_> I am having trouble with sound but only 4*72
<hellhound_> I am having trouble with sound but only on internet sites within the browser.  Kopete, Amarok work fine.  I am using Kubuntu 9.10
<[mors]> hi
<[mors]> I'm on karmic w kde
<[mors]> it seems that I cannot connect to any wireless network with a wep key
<[mors]> "<info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point"
<Shoe> Anyone know how to get videos onto my iPod? It's a 5th gen, 80GB, iPod video
<Shoe> I feel like i've tried everything
<Shoe> can someone please help me?
<linuxguy2009> Hello does Kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<jiminy_k> linuxguy2009: Karmic does, at least. I'm not sure about earlier versions.
<linuxguy2009>  jiminy_k: Do you happen to have openarena installed?
<jiminy_k> linuxguy2009: Afraid not.
<dylan__> can anyone tell me why my smtp connection is being timed out
<dylan__> ?
<dylan__> its not my firewall
<dylan__> ???
<jiminy_k> No idea. Might it be the server on the other end?
<dylan__> no it's an email client
<dylan__> the server is
<dylan__> well.... it's not the server i did telnet test
<dylan__> it's something on my end i just don't know what itis
<dylan__> i thought it might be opendns
<dylan__> but idk
<oorah> anyone here used kne yet?
<oorah> kubuntu netbook edition?
<jiminy_k> dylan__: beyond me, then, I'm afraid . . .
<oorah> i'm tired of gnome bugs and wanna give it a try
<Guest44615> hello
<dolphin84> привет
<dolphin84> гиде все
<Brhad56> woah.. just learned, by accident, that a mouse hovering over a URL on here will pop-up a preview of the page.
<Brhad56> (Using Quassel)
<Darkwing-Netbook> dolphin84: #ubuntu-ru
<dolphin84> spasibo
<Darkwing-Netbook> dolphin84: :)
<Brhad56> In soviet russia, #ubuntu-ru joins you.
<Darkwing-Netbook> ROFL
<dolphin84> siberia
<dolphin84> russia
<dylan__> does anyone in here know what they're talking about?
<Brhad56> Russian reversal or "In Soviet Russia" is a type of joke originated by Smirnoff, and is an example of antimetabole. The general form of the "In Soviet Russia" joke is that the subject and objects of a statement are reversed, and "In (Soviet) Russia", or something equivalent, is added. For example:
<Brhad56>     In America, the work makes the man.
<Brhad56>     In Soviet Russia, the man makes the work.
<Brhad56>     In America, you drive the car.
<Brhad56>     In Soviet Russia, the car drives you.
<FloodBotK1> Brhad56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oorah> i tried out kubuntu netbook edition, its bad
<oorah> i could not modify the widgets
<oorah> can't delete them anyways
<oorah> i'm gonna try the regulay verson. the gnome version has bad bugs on msi and so does xfce
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: what's the issues with Kubuntu Netbook?
<oorah> the default widgets cannot be deleted at all
<oorah> i'm gonna try the regular kde version
<dylan__> so uhm thunderbird email, smtp server timing out when i attempt to send mail
<Darkwing-Netbook> Yes, to delete the default you have to do it from the menu
<dylan__> anyone got any ideas
<oorah> gnome and xfce have bad bugs on msi wind u100
<Darkwing-Netbook> the add widgets menu
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: we still have it as a tech preview for a reason :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> dylan__: try port 26 instead of 25
<Brhad56> dylan_: ping your smtp server and verify its up
<bipolar> I administer a small office network with about 20 workstations all running Kubuntu/KDE. I'm looking for a way to provision user accounts that include setting up Kontact to use our Kolab server. I'm hoping there is a way to do this from the command line, perhaps some type of configuration app that interfaces with KDE's config system. Does anyone know how I could accomplish this? groupwarewizard requires too much user interaction, and doesn't set things up
<bipolar> quite the way I need them.
<dylan__> Darkwing-Netbook: nope didnt work.... :/ like 3 people have already tried helping me, would you know if it's becuase i use open dns?
<Darkwing-Netbook> dylan__: does it ping?
<dylan__> Darkwing-Netbook: could you give me the command for that?
<oorah> how do i delete the default widgets again?
<Brhad56> dylan_: ping [smtp host]
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: when you add new widges from the applications area you can see what widgets are being used and delete them from there
<oorah> Darkwing-Netbook, i tried it didn't work
<oorah> i mean the ones in the menus
<Darkwing-Netbook> Oh, those are not widgets
<oorah> Darkwing-Netbook, what are they? how do ya remove those?
<Darkwing-Netbook> the search and containment menus are based on the K menu.
<oorah> all the firefox one does is give an option to install, even after installed already
<oorah> and no way to delete it and put in the real launcher icon
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: click the applications tab on the side
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: and click Search and Containment settings
<oorah> ok
<Darkwing-Netbook> oorah: Here you can change the type of desktop to a standard desktop and add a widget for the regular launcher
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<Darkwing-Netbook> Yup you
<Darkwing-Netbook> *yup
<Darkwing-Netbook> We are working to improve it so, if you have a wishlist you can msg me or DarkwingDuck
<darkdelusions_> Is there a way to make Pidgin minmize to your system try in kde?
<darkdelusions_> and am I missing it somewhere :)
<darkdelusions_> there we go
<darkdelusions_> Missed the option
<oorah> i'm gonna try out regular kubuntu
<oorah> the netbook version didn't have the same bugs i experienced with gnome and xfce
<waldo_> hello?
<waldo_> i need some help with a local network filesharing
<r00t_ninja> i cant enable strigi and i have strigi-daemon installed , picture of error: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23tl1dj&s=6
<zhanes> hi everybody
<zhanes> somebody knows how i can enable effects in kde4?
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> click desktop
<r00t_ninja> and tick enable desktop effects
<Kenhustle> Hello anyone here
<Kenhustle> I just installed ubuntu it's amazing
<Kenhustle> last time I installed ubuntu when it first came out... like 5, 8 years ago? I forgot it has been so long
<r00t_ninja> dw i found the answer
<zhanes> but the option dont enabe anyway, just say: Composition is not supported in your system
<zhanes> Required X extensions (xComposite and xDamage) are not available
<zhanes> how can i install this extensions?
<zhanes> r00t_ninja are you here?
<zhanes> somebody knows how i can enable effects in kde4?
<zhanes> the option dont enabe anyway, just say: Composition is not supported in your system
<zhanes> how can i install this extensions?
<krunal> hi
<r00t_ninja> zhanes: post the output of the command: "lspci | grep VGA" without quotes
<zhanes> just a moment
<zhanes> well, what is can help us?
<zhanes> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)
<r00t_ninja> you need to install the nvidia drivers
<r00t_ninja> go into
<r00t_ninja> click the menu icon
<r00t_ninja> go to the applications tab
<r00t_ninja> click system
<r00t_ninja> and then hardware drivers
<zhanes> is already installed
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> your card is quite old
<r00t_ninja> how much memory does it have
<zhanes> mesagl is aalready installed too
<zhanes> 32 Mb
<zhanes> poor
<r00t_ninja> i think 64mb is required
<zhanes> really?
<zhanes> :-(
<r00t_ninja> however
<r00t_ninja> try running the command sudo nvidia-xconfig
<r00t_ninja> and then rebooting
<r00t_ninja> it might be because the nvidia drivers aren't loading
<zhanes> nvidia-xconfig do what?
<r00t_ninja> it creates a xorg configuration file for your nvidia card
<r00t_ninja> also dont expect very good performance with your graphics card
<r00t_ninja> if it does work
<zhanes> but i will put only necessary effects
<zhanes> to be gracious
<zhanes> well, i will reboot, then turn back
<r00t_ninja> ok
<zhanes> c u
<waldo_> hey, i need some help with my local network, i can't connect to my windows workgroup on my kubuntu computer
<r00t_ninja> any specific errors?
<waldo_> it just says that the server timed out
<waldo_> "timout on server mshome"
<r00t_ninja> is it a samba share?
<waldo_> idk, i have samba installed on the kubuntu computer but i set up the network from my windows comp
<waldo_> how would i make it a samba share?
<r00t_ninja> try connecting to it by clicking the kmenu , going into the computer tab and clicking netwiork
<r00t_ninja> try connecting to it by clicking the kmenu , going into the computer tab and clicking network
<r00t_ninja> and then go into samba shares
<waldo_> alright i think i did that, i had to open the dolphin file viewer, navigate to network and then samba shares.
<waldo_> i see my windows work groups but whenever i try to connect to one of them i get the server timout error
<r00t_ninja> do you have somesort of antivirus that is blocking the connections?
<r00t_ninja> i know with norton antivirus you have to set the computers as safe
<waldo_> would the router having it's own firewall cause this problem?
<r00t_ninja> probably not
<waldo_> alright, umm, the only antivirus that i use on windows is either clam win, or avg.
<waldo_> but i think one has norton from when i recently reinstalled windows
<waldo_> let me check
<r00t_ninja> some people have reported the issue can go away on reboot
<waldo_> alright, one computer is running a trial of mcafee
<waldo_> i have tried rebooting
<waldo_> but it doesn't help
<r00t_ninja> can the other computers connect to each other
<waldo_> yes
<r00t_ninja> try creating a new neetwork connection
<r00t_ninja> "Add Network Folder" in the remote places thing in dolphin
<r00t_ninja> choose microsoft windows share
<r00t_ninja> choose microsoft windows network drive
<waldo_> alright
<r00t_ninja> and then filling in the information
<waldo_> for server do i put in the workgroup?
<waldo_> or the routers domain?
<r00t_ninja> i think you put the ip address
<waldo_> alright hang on
<waldo_> alright i think i got it working, though i had to install a program called "Smb4K" i don't know how but it works for now
<r00t_ninja> ok
<waldo_> could that interfere with regular samba?
<r00t_ninja> i dont think it would
<waldo_> alright, well thank you for your help
<r00t_ninja> no problem
<zhanes> hi r00t_ninja, worked
<zhanes> thank you very much
<zhanes> hi r00t_ninja, worked
<zhanes> thank you very much
<r00t_ninja> no problem
<zhanes> but i have another :/
<r00t_ninja> ?
<zhanes> some effects are running, but anothers not
<zhanes> it needs compiz installed?
<r00t_ninja> its probably due to the lack of video memory or because your card doesnt support certian newer graphic technologys
<r00t_ninja> it can only use the nvidia 96 drivers right?
<timtom> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<timtom> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<timtom> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<FloodBotK3> timtom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_ninja> lol
<zhanes> 96 and above :(
<maco> timtom was in here yesterday too, so might as well give a nick ban :P
<zhanes> he is lover of windows?
<r00t_ninja> maybe freebsd?
<zhanes> lol
<r00t_ninja> they were saying how doing stuff like that is one of there past times in there cahnnel
<zhanes> FreeBSD channel?
<r00t_ninja> #freebsd on freennode
<r00t_ninja> which i think is this server
<zhanes> do you like FreeBSD too?
<r00t_ninja> i use it on one of my home servers
<zhanes> oh, and its good?
<r00t_ninja> i dont really know it really just runs as a ssh server which i back up files on
<r00t_ninja> i only tried it because i never had
<r00t_ninja> seems to be running fine atm
<zhanes> well, i never used FreeBSD never before
<r00t_ninja> its well documented
<r00t_ninja> and the installer explains everything nicely
<zhanes> iunknow FreeBSD, but FreeBSD is based on UNIX, dont?
<zhanes> to me linux is very good
<r00t_ninja> its a unix clone
<zhanes> more light and fast than windows
<r00t_ninja> kde is a great de aswell
<zhanes> my oldiest 3D card runs game fine in linux, in windows dont :(
<zhanes> kde is magnific
<zhanes> my pefered
<r00t_ninja> idles at around 300mb of ram which is pretty good for the amount of polish it has got
<zhanes> and i prefer debian system too
<zhanes> sure, until less then 300
<zhanes> if you using 3.5
<r00t_ninja> im using 4.3
<zhanes> yeah, older versions has many bugs
<zhanes> 4.3 is very good
<zhanes> are you using from ppa?
<r00t_ninja> im using the version thats in the repositories that comes with ubuntu
<zhanes> lucid?
<r00t_ninja> karmic
<zhanes> karmic have 4.3 only from ppa, dont?
<r00t_ninja> no its the default version
<zhanes> really, how much time?
<r00t_ninja> its been the default version since the first beta i think
<zhanes> oh, no... was 4.2
<zhanes> i remember
<zhanes> talking about this, how i can install neon-nightly
<zhanes> do you know?
<r00t_ninja> https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa maybe?
<r00t_ninja> lucid lynx will have the new version of phonon which will enable support for equalizing in amarok right?
<zhanes> really? i dont know about this
<zhanes> hardy was support for equalizer in amarok
<zhanes> i was asked, why intrepid dont?
<zhanes> wow, now the images on desktop is more fast
<TeLLuS> zhanes: KDE 4.3 is in Karmic see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<r00t_ninja> yea i knew it was
<TeLLuS> r00t_ninja: equalizer for amarock is in ppa for karmic
<zhanes> oh right, the version 4.3.3 is the new
<r00t_ninja> the ppa is not supported right?
<zhanes> air theme is beautifull
<zhanes> is it, if you have installed in repository
<zhanes> but i dont know the problems
<zhanes> to me was worked fine
<r00t_ninja> i might enable it on my other pc
<zhanes> dolphin in 4.3.3 is working better, no bugs :)
<zhanes> i installed from instruction of ppa in kubuntu.org
<zhanes> phonon needs a genral equalization
<zhanes> and amplifier
<TeLLuS> zhanes: You know there is 4.3.4 now in ppa for karmic see http://www.kubuntu.org
<zhanes> sorry about this again
<r00t_ninja> a system wide equalizer would be great
<zhanes> i 'm not good in remember versions
<zhanes> i experimented so much that i am confused
<zhanes> yes, very good ninja
<zhanes> i'm happy, the windows in KDe is running faster now
<zhanes> ;)
<zhanes> are you sure that i dont need conpiz installed to run the effects?
<zhanes> ninja, and the neon for intrepid?
<r00t_ninja> kwin has compositting dupport
<r00t_ninja> so compiz isnt really needed
<zhanes> kwin
<zhanes> kwin is a window composite, not?
<r00t_ninja> could you rephrase that?
<tsimpson> kwin is the name of the KDE window manager, it's what puts a border and title bar around windows
<TeLLuS> r00t_ninja: I was wrong, phonon-backend-xine with equalizer is in debian not kubuntu..
<tsimpson> it can also do compositing effects when the system supports it
<r00t_ninja> oh ok
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> oh wait
<r00t_ninja> lol
<r00t_ninja> phonon-backend-xine is in debian/ubuntu though
<r00t_ninja> why dont they package reordmydeskto-qt?
<TeLLuS> r00t_ninja: yes, but only debian backported the suport for the equalizer in last update
<r00t_ninja> ok
<zhanes> why i have phonon-xine backend installed and have another in repository?
<Peace-> r00t_ninja: recordmydsktop qt ? isn't qt3?
<Peace-> r00t_ninja: there is another software on qt4 now
<r00t_ninja> what is it called?
<Peace-> i will link you i have written how compile it on kubuntu if you don't know
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/recoditnow-screencast-kubuntu-9-10-kde4-series/
<r00t_ninja> ok thanks
<r00t_ninja> ive found a deb for it anyway
<Peace-> r00t_ninja: yes there is :)
<Peace-> the last version is 0-5 with youtube plugin and blip.tv plugin :)
<zhanes> hey root ninja, can i install kde nightly from jaunty on intrepid?
<r00t_ninja> you might be however it is probably not reccomended
<r00t_ninja> you might be able to however it is probably not reccomended
<zhanes> well, in a different session could be problem?
<r00t_ninja> why not update to karmic?
<zhanes> karmic dont run my video card
<zhanes> :(
<r00t_ninja> it should
<r00t_ninja> the nvidia 96xx drivers are there
<zhanes> should?
<zhanes> but dont work :(
<zhanes> other users here cant install 96 in karmic too
<TeLLuS> zhanes: In that case don't upgrade that part then.
<zhanes> part, how to?
<zhanes> oh, you say to me dont upgrade only kde?
<TeLLuS> zhanes: use hold in package manager for example kernel and xorg
<zhanes> oh
<zhanes> could it runs?
<zhanes> well, but libc and gtk and xorg componets?
<zhanes> well, libc can be actualized, but and xorg components?
<zhanes> it be necessary to see dependeces list in ubuntu.com
<TeLLuS> xorg components need to follow the driver, so hold the driver
<zhanes> i want only kde and amarok
<zhanes> if i hold one, hold others?
<zhanes> for example, if i hold kernel, hold components?
<TeLLuS> kernel is to keep the driver working, and then the xorg driver would probablt need to be the same but there could be exceptions.. That if the new 96 xorg driver could use the old 96 driver in old kernel.
<zhanes> yeah, but adept or synaptic can do it without problem?
<zhanes> with dependencies?
<zhanes> yeah, but adept or synaptic can do it without problem with dependencies?
<TeLLuS> zhanes: Well, I have not tried it with them but it should work..
<zhanes> well, i will try, i dont have nothing to lost
<zhanes> and kamic is pretty good with kde 4
<Shoe> Can someone please help me? How do I put videos on my iPod? It's a 5th Gen, 80GB, iPod Video. I've tried so much, and nothing I've tried works. Hoping you guys could tell me something.
<TeLLuS> zhanes: That is what the dependencies is for, I have used dselect for a long time..
<zhanes> your kernel is?
<zhanes> or you are using it for libraries?
<Shoe> Kernel? Like, what version of Ubuntu?
<Shoe> 9.04
<zhanes> oh sorry shoe
<zhanes> you are using jaunty?
<Shoe> I think jaunty is 9.04
<zhanes> what your problem in jaunty?
<Shoe> I can't put videos on my iPod
<Shoe> I've tried lots of programs, but none seem to work
<zhanes> your ipod runs mp4 dont/
<zhanes> your ipod request specific format?
<zhanes> your ipod request specific format (resolution)?
<zhanes> or comercial formats like asx?
<tsimpson> asx is a playlist format
<zhanes> oh sorry
<zhanes> like amv
<Guest62230> hola cool...
<tsimpson> the iPod uses a proprietary database format, meaning you usually can't just put a file on the device and expect it to work :(
<ubsafder> i upgraded to 9.10 from a 9.04 and i have no more sound where should i start ? to get it back
<zhanes> so needs to convert
<tsimpson> it needs an application that knows about the database for the firmware version of the iPod
<tsimpson> which apple change often, to force you to use iTunes
<r00t_ninja> ubsader: make sure all channels are unmuted in kmixer
<TeLLuS> ubsafder: First check for mute and sound levels in the mixer setting..
<r00t_ninja> i had that problem to day and spent like an hour looking for the solutuin
<r00t_ninja> then was like oh shi-
<ubsafder> ok that is done I umuted all
<tsimpson> ubsafder: if you have pulseaudio installed, make sure the PulseAudio option it at the top of the list in System Settings -> Multimedia
<r00t_ninja> pulseaudio doesnt work for me so i just use the other option
<Shoe> It plays mp4s
<zhanes> shoes try to use this Konverter 0.93 http://www.tr0ll.net/kraus.tk/projects/konverter/sources/konverter-0.93.tar.gz
<r00t_ninja> im off to sleep gnight
<ubsafder> is there a way i just can test the sound card
<r00t_ninja> ubsafder: yes
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> then multimedia
<r00t_ninja> choose one of the options and click test
<ubsafder> ok nothing is working .
<TeLLuS> ubsafder: Error message or notification?
<TeLLuS> ubsafder: or just no sound?
<ubsafder> no sound
<zhanes> i have a mp4 player, that only works at amv format, and discs have only windows instalation :/
<TeLLuS> ubsafder: did you check the sound levels in the mixer?
<ubsafder> yes i max everything
<TeLLuS> ubsafder: You have not reconnected anything since it was working before?
<zhanes> i was have this problem in past
<zhanes> but i dont remember that i do to solve it
<zhanes> if you are using jaunty or karmic, try to chance backend to xine
<ubsafder> ok i will reboot it is always a good option
<zhanes> gstreamer have some problems
<mauri> I have some problems with my usd dvbtv usb device
<zhanes> solved usbfader?
<zhanes> have you phonon-xine-backend intalled in you system?
<zhanes> if you have installed arts, uninstall ir completly, then install phonon-xine-backend
<zhanes> then change gstreamer-backend to xine-backend
<mauri> zhanes: are you referring to me?
<zhanes> to usbfader
<zhanes> but have you equal problem?
<MadAGu> any ppa for KDE 4.4?
<zhanes> your problem is dvbtv
<zhanes> mauri: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVB-T_(USB)
<mauri> zhanes: usb doesn't work only at the sistem start up. If I unplag e plag it all it's ok
<zhanes> so, what is the problem?
<zhanes> good bye all!
<marcreichelt> hi there
<xircx> busy channle?
<gabex> yo
<Peace-> yo
<gabex> have a gnome ubuntu machine here
<gabex> can't wait for kde to finish installing
<gabex> =]
<Peace-> LOL
<gabex> the best GUI i've ever used, seriously
<Peace-> well
<gabex> gnome is um
<gabex> vanilla-boring
<frybye> Hi - just installed karmic kubuntu-desktop from gnome and get the new login window for kde but after logging in there is only a blue-kde background with an open terminal window.. nothing else - if I close the terminal window kde exits...
<frybye> so I guess I need to repair something or - what can I do now...?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> thinking
<frybye> was able to use options to login to gnome - using it here now...
<Elephantman-> hi :)
<Elephantman-> got a small problem trying to add a screen resolution with xrandr
<frybye> I will try use snaptic to do a re-install of kubuntu-desktop or...?
<frybye> Peace-: what do you think...?
<Elephantman-> I've read the docs & co, seems like newmode and addmode work, but when I swap the screen resolution to the correct one, the config interface just resets to the previous value
<Peace-> frybye: i am talking about that with my friend
<frybye> ok...
<Peace-> frybye: could you try to upgrade kde..?
<Peace-> kde 4.3.4
<Peace-> you find the way on kubuntu.org
<frybye> I cannot get into kde in a workable manner...?
<frybye> oh you mean from gnome...
<frybye> what wouild be the command for that...?
<Peace-> i mean from gnome add the repository and dist-upgrade
<Peace-> frybye: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<frybye> great - thanks...
<Peace-> !nb add the gpg key!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> LOL
<frybye> Peace  yeah have added it... so then I use snaptic or how ...?
<Peace-> frybye: try this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> it should ask you to confirm
<Peace-> to download the 150mb of stuff
<Peace-> frybye: and then try to create a new user
<Peace-> just because maybe some configuration files can be wrong
<frybye> Peace-: and that will be ok from within gnome to get the kubuntu upgrade or...? and it is not the karmic dist that is being upgraded it is just the kde or...?
<Peace-> well if you have not other repository
<Peace-> only kde will be dist-upgraded
<frybye> eh - not trying to annoy you - I have the normal karmic stuff that was installed from live disk for gnome-ubuntu
<frybye> ok then....
<frybye> I see now...
<frybye> Peace-: hi am on another pc now - the one with new-install kubuntu gives a fault report on booting - b e f o r e the login window saying that it is running in low graphics mode and ofering a load of options for repairing etc that are way beyond me...
<frybye> I am considering getting a kubuntu karmic live disk and doing new install - what do you think... no special data on that pc - is basically from me wife and she use just for surfing and webmail...
<Peace-> frybye: my point of view is this...
<Peace-> kubuntu fresch installation
<Peace-> it's a quite nice idea to save time
<frybye> Peace-: ok - probably right...
<frybye> bye for now...
<frybye> Peace-: the good thing about this option is that I got a vdsl 25.000 net connection a few weeks back - ie 680mb cd in 4 mins or so...
<frybye> im off to burn it.. see you soon...
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> How to install KDE SC 4.3.4 on Kubuntu 9.04?
<Peace-> Galvatron: you have only to change karmic into jaunty on these repository *i think*
<Peace-> Galvatron: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<Galvatron> I thought so ;)
<Galvatron> Hope I will not get into dependency hell
<Galvatron> Should I also change the backports to Karmic?
<Galvatron> Swapping repos wont do that
<Galvatron> Tons of dependeencies are unsatisfied
<Galvatron> Can't install, at least not from repos).
<morpheus> i couldnt get the battery status icon in my taskbar. Ver - 9.10, kde3 and i have installed  kde-guidance-powermanager-kde3. Can someone help ?
<pifuruan> my system version is kubuntu 9.10,any know how to add a application to panel
<gabex> yo
<morpheus> my battery status  -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/335833/
<gabex> got my SATA pci card - now just need a drive...
<Galvatron> Bye
<gabex> samsung phaps
<gabex> i have a whacky question
<gabex> does it *really* make software faster to compile with CHOST=blahblah and -march=pentium4
<gabex> or whatnot...
<Peace-> bah,,,
<tsimpson> depends on the software, but not by much anyway
<gabex> good to know
<Peace-> normal people don't seee differences
<gabex> i laugh at gentoo ppl taking forever to compile shit
<gabex> for milliseconds of improved speed
<gabex> heh
<Peace-> hahaha
<gabex> seriously - without (k)ubuntu - i would have kept my freebsd desktop
<Peace-> gabex: go with me in chat
<Peace-> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> !offtopic | gabex Peace-
<gabex> downloading too much shit
<ubottu> gabex Peace-: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gabex> gimme 20 mins
<gabex> ah, okay.
<tsimpson> gabex: please watch your language in our channels, thanks
<gabex> apologize - i am used to my efnet channels; and will read your rules thoroughly.
<gabex> thanks. :-)
<tsimpson> :)
<gabex> hint: the "developer alpha whatever" version of google chrome linux has been extremely stable in my testing
<gabex> no bugs or problems...
<gabex> is there a "time machine" (apple) or "system restore" type utility for (k)ubuntu?
<Peace-> gabex: mmm remastersys
<Peace-> i used to create my own system
<Peace-> with every software then you can use the programs ubiquity to install again your system on HD
<gabex> thx :D
<gabex> reboot time, thanks everyone!
<richiguada__> hello
<richiguada__> I search the leader of kubuntu netbook remix project
<richiguada__> #kubuntu-es
<frybye> Hi - when I try and use the gui to install the kubuntu-restricted-extra package nothing seems to happen... any tips?
<frybye> I get it listed and mark it for download and do the install now but then the installer closes and ...
<frybye> Peace-: hi - I have the system up and running - thats the good news - the other news is above... ;=)
<frybye> perhaps you can remind me of the terminal command to do the same thing???
<finswimm1r> Hello, I have made an update from 8.10->9.04->9.10. I can print in all apps but in Firefox. What could be the problem? As far as I know there is no special printer settings for Firefox?
<Guest17499> HI I just installed kubuntu netbook remix, but I cant find the application where I download and install new applications, can someone please tell me where it is?
<frybye> ok folks found it now..
<frybye> Guest17499: sorry pal - I have only just moved on desptop back to kubuntu and still use the gnome nbr - perhaps sbdy else can help .
<Finswimmer> Guest17499: Kpackagekit?
<Guest17499> Hi Guys, I'm trying to figure out how to install applications in kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> open up kpackage kit by clicking on then kmenu icon
<r00t_ninja> and going into the computer tab
<humz> hello
<apparle> hello
<apparle> how to setup http tunneling
<cristiano> brasil?
<cristiano> BRASIL?
<cristiano> WHAT THE CHANNEL BRASIL?
<cristiano> join #brasil
<llutz> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Delano-127948257> does kubuntu 9.10 include koffice?
<funcrush> maybe no
<Quintasan> Delano-127948257: we do not ship koffice installed by default but you can get it from PPA
<Delano-127948257> why not? koffice is cool
<tsimpson> Delano-127948257: because it's still incomplete
<funcrush> how can i use my mic in onboard sound card?
<Delano-127948257> k
<tsimpson> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> howdy
<petsounds> aloha. when i open kde apps on ubuntu, they're always asking me to write password in kwallet, and if i want to get rid of kwallet, how can i do it?
<tsimpson> petsounds: open kwallet, right-click on the wallet, choose "Change Password..." and set it to blank
<petsounds> tsimpson : i can't find kwallet both in applications and system
<tsimpson> either one, it'll probably be called "KWalletManager"
<tsimpson> and there should be a wallet called "kdewallet" in the window
<martinjh99> Anyone know if Beta 1 of 4.4.0 is going to be packaged?
<petsounds> tsimpson : i can't find it, i'm on ubuntu. i try with alt-f2 but still i cannot find the wallet.
<tsimpson> petsounds: you can just run the command "kwalletmanager" to start it
<petsounds> it's not installed, it's weird tsimpson. but everytime i open amarok or choqok kwallet always pop up.
<robin0800_> petsounds: its in users and groups on ubuntu
<Vinleg> hey uhm, how to activate snow effects? coz it's not working with me..
<nasoapippa> hi all, just a question. there's a ppa of kde 4.4 beta 1?
<tsimpson> petsounds: install the package kwalletmanager then
<tsimpson> nasoapippa: maybe, but not an official one
<martinjh99> Im looking for 4.4 as well... Check out kubuntu.org its usually posted on the front page when it is...#
<nasoapippa> martinjh99: there's non news on kubuntu.org
<tsimpson> we'll release the packages when it's out
<nasoapippa> latest is the release of 4.3.4
<martinjh99> I know just checked myself... Usually there is when the new beta has been packaged - Keep checking the page :)
<nasoapippa> tsimpson: it's out
<Mamarok> nasoapippa: no, it's only beta now
<tsimpson> nasoapippa: no, it's not
<Mamarok> 4.4 release is scheduled next year
<Vinleg> how does anyone know how to activate snow effects? it's not working
<nasoapippa> i0m talking about beta 1
<Mamarok> Vinleg: there is a shortcut, see the information in the desktop effects tab
<Vinleg> i did try to activate it, but it's not working
<Vinleg> it said "the following effects could not be activated"
<Vinleg> which is snow
<nasoapippa> martinjh9
<nasoapippa> someone knows if kde project neon is still active?
<petsounds> tsimpson : whats going on here.. there's hundred of ' Launching Wallet Server ' on panel and it's slowing down my pc. http://imagebin.org/74291
<Mamarok> Vinleg: I guess you have the "Snow behind window" actiated, works here
<Mamarok> activated*
<Vinleg> hmm
<d0nus> hello i've a problem. i installed an video driver on my laptop and rebooted. now i can't see. how do i disable that driver? i don't even know what its's called. i need help please
<matteo1990> hello to all, i am having problems with the connection to my WIRELESS internet colelction. The strange thing is that in "Gnome Ubuntu" it works fine...
<Vinleg> no it's still unable
<Mamarok> Vinleg: and your compositing is not disabled?
<Vinleg> it's not disabled
<Mamarok> Vinleg: which KDE version?
<Vinleg> 9.10 karmic koala
<Vinleg> hmm
<Mamarok> Vinleg: well, that's not the KDE version :)
<Vinleg> i'm not sure
<Mamarok> see the topic
<Vinleg> sorry sorry, i forgoh
<Vinleg> forgot*
<Vinleg> hmm i'm not sure..
<Vinleg> how do you check?
<Mamarok> Vinleg: default is 4.3.2, and I had snow working then, now there is 4.3.4 in the PPA, still works
<nasoapippa> d0nus: you have to change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vinleg> hmmm how do you check?
<Mamarok> Vinleg: you can go to the help menu of any KDE application and check about KDE
<d0nus> ok how do i do that? :/
<Mamarok> Vinleg: what shortcut do you have for the snow candy? Default is Ctrl+Meta+F12
<Vinleg> yup
<Mamarok> and you did try it on a desktop without any windows?
<nasoapippa> d0nus: you have to open it with an editor
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<Vinleg> ......you mean?
<nasoapippa> and, under the Section Device
<nasoapippa> set "vesa"
<Mamarok> Vinleg: since you might have the Snow behind windows activated, then you will not see the snowflakes
<d0nus> Driver "vesa"? instead of Driver "fglrx"?
<Vinleg> no, after i clicked on "apply" after i checked the snow, there was a pop up saying that it's cannot be activated
<nasoapippa> instead of nvidia/ati
<nasoapippa> in the Section Device
<nasoapippa> not Section Module
<Mamarok> Vinleg: ah, might be your 3D settings then
<Vinleg> then..? what should i do?
<d0nus> hmm there is no nvidia/ati thing.. let me paste what's there
<nasoapippa> ok
<d0nus> that's what stands in section device
<d0nus> Section "Device"
<d0nus> 	Identifier "Default Device"
<d0nus> 	Driver "fglrx"
<FloodBotK2> d0nus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> Vinleg: well, check you use OpenGL, not XRender for a start
<Vinleg> it doesnt work, if i use opengl, the windows effect cant be checked
<d0nus> ups.. sorry bot
<nasoapippa> d0nus: past all xorg.conf   http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nasoapippa> there
<d0nus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/335959/
<nasoapippa> d0nus: it's all your xorg.conf?
<d0nus> na that's the last part, there's a little bit more, you want to see it?
<nasoapippa> yes
<Mamarok> Vinleg: what graphic card do you have?
<Guest24632> hi just updated kernel but i can't see kubuntu in graphical mode when i boot from new kernel
<d0nus> nasoapippa that's the complete xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/335963/ excuse the typos if i put some accidentally in it
<ganesh> hi just updated kernel but i can't see kubuntu in graphical mode when i boot from new kernel
<nasoapippa> d0nus: ok, you know what kind of graphic card you have?
<Vinleg> uh
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<nasoapippa> d0nus: try replacing fglrx with vesa
<nasoapippa> d0nus: and reboot
<Mamarok> Vinleg: type the command 'lspci' in a konsole, it will tell you the hardware you have, just don't post the output here
<Vinleg> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8600M GS]
<d0nus> ok doing it
<Guest17700> hi just updated kernel but i can't see kubuntu in graphical mode when i boot from new kernel
<Guest17700> why my name changing
<nasoapippa> Guest17700: maybe you have to install you're video driver
<Guest17700> how
<Vinleg> Marnarok : is it compatible?
<Vinleg> Mamarok : is it compatible?
<nasoapippa> Guest17700: you know what kind of graphic card is your?
<andy> hi
<Quintasan> !hi | andy
<ubottu> andy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest17700> nasoapippa: nvidia 8400 gs
<andy> what is the best irc client?
<Quintasan> Vinleg: should be, install drivers via jockey
<andy> im using konversation artm
<Vinleg> Quintasan: uhh.......
<Quintasan> andy: depends, you have irssi, weechat (console clients), konversation,quassell,xchat (GUI)
<andy> ic
<andy> which offers the best gui??
<Quintasan> andy: try for your self, I use Konversation
<andy> ok mate
<Mamarok> Vinleg: that's a Nvidia card that should work, yes
<Mamarok> with OpenGL
<Vinleg> hmmm
<Vinleg> it's not working, i cant check the desktop effects if i use opengl
<nasoapippa> Guest17700: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-kernel-source
<Vinleg> "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options...... Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options,
<andytan> v
<Vinleg> that's what it says if i change to OpenGL
<abhifx> hey there. i tried to upgrade to karmic and this is the error i got - mountall main process (770) terminated with status 127. any help?
<Vinleg> abhifx : do you get stuck in "swap : ........................"?
<abhifx> Vinleg, no...
<Vinleg> uh sorry then, i barely know anything about this kind of thing..
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i am having problems with my wireless connection on Kubuntu. All worked fine with Gnome Ubuntu but now that i switched i cannot connect. the network manager see the wireless network but i have a yellow exclamation mark at his left... Dunno what to do... Anyone may help?
<abhifx> Vinleg, alright. thanks anyway
<Vinleg> abhifx : did you try "dpkg --configure -a"?
<abhifx> Vinleg, it doest even boot to a console level
<Vinleg> ......try ctrl+d?
<abhifx> Vinleg, will try
<abhifx> Vinleg, thanks
<Vinleg> kk
<cuznt> ok i partitioned my hd and do not have dual boot, and my winxp wants to format the whole hd. most of my files are still there
<cuznt> is there a place to get help with my non working winxp please?
<d0nus> ok i have a new problem... my kwin crashed now when kde starts is just shows that it's crashed and basically i cant do anything on my desktop
<cuznt> !kwin
<cuznt> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<d0nus> oh and my keyboard won't work on kde either lol
<oferon> hello
<oferon> anyone in here?
<robin0800> 297 people
<Barbadillo> hi all help me
<Barbadillo> my X does not start anymore after kernel upgrade
<TeLLuS> d0nus: Maybe one way is to select in kdm menu -> type of session > failsafe  and start manually to find what the problem is
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: How far do you get? Do you get to console now?
<Barbadillo> yes
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS:
<TeLLuS> Can you login there and try start it manually with startx?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: no it does not start
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Then you should probably get an error message?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: module nvidia not found
<TeLLuS> ok
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: What kernel running? uname -a ?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: 2.6.31-16-386
<psychoholic> my anut intalled the new kubuntu and said it don't have the "start bar" menu pannel? has anyone one else had this problem?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: I see the new update. I wounder if I should try it. Lets try with you first..  What is you installed nvidia driver version. dpkg -l 'nvidia*' | grep ^ii
<d0nus> how do i get to kdm menu?
<oferon> Help! My computer freezes every time i start injecting with AIREPLAY... I guess something is wrong with my cards configuration, but I just can't seem to fix it.. Help anyone?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Did you install the kernel headers? linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: yes
<TeLLuS> d0nus: Using automatic login? The menu with a user to select and password to type..
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: And the version is?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: many versions...
<d0nus> no, but i didn't reboot, thanks
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: nvidia-185 is the higher
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Can you see the complete version number on the same row to the right?  185....
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Try sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 185.18.36
<d0nus> failsave wouldnt work
<d0nus> i've tried
<TeLLuS> d0nus: Console it is then...
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: i have to build it
<d0nus> oh noez...
<Barbadillo> "you must run a dkms build for kernel ..."
<Boohbah> oferon: wireless card and driver?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Yep, try that first. Replace install with build
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: did you up grade the kernel and then your self installed nvidia driver crashed?
<TeLLuS> Scunizi: no nvidia modules installed I guess.
<Scunizi> TeLLuS: that I understand.. however how was the initial driver installed?  downloaded from nvidia and installed or from the Hardware Drivers section of system>admin?
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: yes?  which one?
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: the previous one but it's not working
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: the previous one meaning that you installed the driver downloaded directly from nvidia?
<Barbadillo> now i reboot and see
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: no, just rebuild the present one
<Barbadillo> no way
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: now it failed to load the freetype module
<Barbadillo> module does not exist
<Scunizi> I'm still not clear.. you're trying to rebuild the current driver but *where* did that driver come from?  Was it *originally* downloaded from Nvidia and installed?
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: from the ubuntu package
<Barbadillo> nvidia-185
<Barbadillo> i can't understand why i'm missing the freetype module...
<Scunizi> ok..  I typically use the driver direct from nvidia.. on kernel upgrades I have to reinstall the driver to get it working again.. even though I have dkms installed.  For me it's a small price to pay for a driver that is typically several levels of advancement  past the one in the repo's.. never did like the 185 driver..
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Is libfreetype6 installed?  could be some other error also..
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: how can i download the drivers from a console?
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: using wget and or links2.. links2 is a terminal based browser.. which card do you have and I'll see if I can get a link for you
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: try sudo apt-get install libfreetype6
<skynet> someone free?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: i already got the libfreetype6 package
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: nvidia geforce 7300 gt
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: service kdm stop  ; startx    show the same? See any other errors when starting?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Could try sudo apt-get install xorg to see if it is installed,
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: just the freetype module missing
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: it is
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: same with sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: here's the driver link.. and instructions.. I'll be gone for a couple of hours.. install is the same on kubuntu as ubuntu so #ubuntu might lend a hand if nobody here can.. http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.42/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: instructions.. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.42/README/chapter-03.html
<mauri> in karmik skype the microphone does not work
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: i think is not a nvidia module problem because i can load the module
<Barbadillo> but i cannot start X
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: have you been to the grub menu and choosen the rescue kernel.. there's an option in there to redo or try to fix X and video driver..
<Barbadillo> Scunizi: yes, i tried all the options
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: No freetype in config? grep -i free /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mauri> in karmik skype the microphone does not work
<Scunizi> Barbadillo: I had a vm of ubuntu on my work machine that for some reason just went belly up after an update.. no X.. no internet.. very basic install.. I still haven't figured that one out.. wasn't driver related though.
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Can look if there is any modules section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    It should not be any..
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: commented the Load "freetype" row, let's see
<mauri> I need haelp with my microfono in kubuntu karmic
<Barbadillo> mauri: you have to solve with the mixer levels
<Barbadillo> mauri: open the kmix
<mauri> Barbadillo: I've tried
<mauri> Barbadillo: but i desn work
<mauri> Barbadillo: help me if you want
<Barbadillo> you have to search the mic volume
<mauri> Barbadillo: it is enabled
<Barbadillo> which controls do you see on kmix?
<mauri> Barbadillo: all
<mauri> Barbadillo: i've selcted all
<mauri> Barbadillo: all are visible
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: That hole  Section "Module" with more Load .. should no be there. Maybe some old remains.. it could be other errors in that file.
<TeLLuS> mauri: Maybe need old oss.. sudo aptitude install oss-compat alsa-oss
<mauri> TeLLuS: what is oss
<skynet> I downloaded a new theme on kde-look, so i dont know how to install someone can help me?
<TeLLuS> mauri: Google.. http://www.opensound.com/oss.html
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: the only error in xorg logs is the "freetype module"
<mauri> TeLLuS: I've tried to install pulseaudio and it works....Can It be possilbe?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Is the xorg.conf  Section "Module"   gone  now?
<Barbadillo> yes
<TeLLuS> mauri: I'm not sure, I usually dont install more then needed.. Some other need to help then..
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Is the error still (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)?
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: yes
<mauri> TeLLuS: your suggestion is to install oss-compat?
<cuznt> so when i partitioned my harddrive it made my winxp not work. no dual boot, any winxp help in that?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: That is a bit strange..  This command should now not display anything.. grep -i -e load  -e free /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EagleScreen> hello
<TeLLuS> mauri: Well it will probably not hurt but Iam not sure about pulseaudio..
<EagleScreen> KDE checkspell not working in Kubuntu 9.10, any workaround?
<mauri> TeLLuS: tks
<adz21c_> hi, how can I identify if my soundcard supports 5.1 digital output? I have been looking at alsa-project.org and I can see it apparently supports 7.1 hardware output, but does not say if that is analog or digital. I have looked in pavucontrol for pulse audio and it seems to indicate digital stereo and analog surround but not sure if that is correct?
<adz21c_> I have a Asus Xonar D2 (CMI8788 apparently)
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: i have an old ubuntu in another partition, i tried copying the xorg.conf
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Could try and create a new one if it is still not working..
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: now i have no errors in the xorg log
<Barbadillo> but no xorg
<Barbadillo> now it should work, i have a new xorg.conf
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Using startx when trying to start?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Any message in dmesg or syslog?
<Bios_> My Plasma desktop wont start
<Bios_> I just get a black screen
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: another error now
<ward__> Hello I have a problem with apt and kword package
<ward__> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kword/styles/defaultstyles.xml', which is also in package kword-kde4 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3
<Barbadillo> failed to initialize GLX extension
<ward__> anybody knows how to fix that?
<TeLLuS> ward__: dpkg --purge kword-kde4
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Do you have nvidia or nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf now?
<Barbadillo> i'm loosing my religion
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: now i started the previous kernel and it's all ok
<ward__> TeLLuS: I also have
<ward__> The following packages have been kept back:
<ward__>   adobe-flashplugin
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: OK, now running my own updatekernel -16 update,.
<Barbadillo> TeLLuS: nooo don't do that
<TeLLuS> Here we goo..
<nasoapippa> c'mon guys, a ppa for kde4.4 beta1?
<TeLLuS> Barbadillo: Works for me... but I have disabled the splash startup and I upgraded to 190 driver when I tried to find the problem why X dident start correctly for me..  But it was only the start timeout for me in the end. But as long the 190 driver works I'l keep it..
<floown> hello
<floown> I have installed KDE 4.3.3 on Windows but I didn't found where Amarok is. Should I install a binary add-on ?
<maco> floown: amarok isnt part of base kde. also #kde
<floown> maco: so how can install it now ?
<maco> (at least i dont think it is. anyway, this is a linux channel, not a windows one)
<maco> floown: ask in #kde. my answer is just gonna be "install kubuntu"
<floown> sure I have a Kubuntu
<maco> floown: but you're asking about on windows
<TeLLuS> floown: See answer in http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Windows
<Emiliano> Hello
<Emiliano> I got a problem with KDE 4.3.4 When it's loggin in, plasma crashes and doesn't start... somebody knows why????
<nasoapippa> Emiliano: hai una schedia video VIA?
<Emiliano> what?
<nasoapippa> Emiliano: have you a VIA graphic card?
<Emiliano> Hablas español?
<nasoapippa> no
<Emiliano> Ok.
<Emiliano> No.
<Emiliano> I have an intel integrated GC
<Emiliano> Its a notebook.
<Emiliano> Acer Aspire 5710
<Emiliano> I was working yesterday before i power off
<nasoapippa> plasma crashes after inserting user and password?
<Emiliano> Today morning i turned it on and now i have this problem
<Emiliano> Yes
<nasoapippa> so you can see kdm
<Emiliano> I use GDM
<nasoapippa> ok
<Emiliano> But yes... i log in, it begins to load
<Emiliano> and the crash
<Emiliano> wait
<Emiliano> i have a screenshot
<FloodBotK3> Emiliano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emiliano> Sorri.
<Emiliano> here is the screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=138777&d=1260110303
<nasoapippa> cannot see without user and pass, and i'm not registered on the ubuntu forum
<nasoapippa> may you paste it elsewhere?
<Emiliano> It's in Spanish. There I can even use ALT+F2 to run programs and if I type ctrl+alt+del system logs out
<Emiliano> Yes. Wait a second...
<nasoapippa> ok
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Can not see that image, need logon..  Try delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc and ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletrc
<Emiliano> There is: http://i45.tinypic.com/5mbjls.jpg
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Or just move to keep a backup instead is better..
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Press that report problem, but in your language,
<Emiliano> Yes, i did that.
<Emiliano> I'll try movin this files. Thanks TeLLuS
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Then you should get some more information.. about this chrash..
<Walzmyn> Why has Kaffeine lost it's fast-forward, slowmotion and go-to-root menu commands?
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Plaease do that first..
<Emiliano> I just reported it
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: But just save the backtrace you dont have to send it in..
<TeLLuS> Emiliano: Got a but number?
<TeLLuS> :) BUG number..
<TeLLuS> Missed.. later..
<krakon> jj #ubuntu-es
<binarylooks> Anybody  care to tell me about the channel colors in quassel? I mean black vs green?
<Tm_T> binarylooks: green means there's been activity in channel?
<rork> binarylooks: Check Settings > Configure Quassel > Chat & Nick List, there's a list of channel colors and there meanings there
<rork> *their
<binarylooks> rork: thanks. having a look now...
<binarylooks> aaaah "other activity" ok. got it now.
<_2> howto launch "khotkeys" (kde3.5)  without this error message "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed." ?
<_2> ?
<_2> is my question not worth answering or something ?
<Tm_T> _2: maybe noone just know about it
<yofel> _2: more like nobody knows the answer right now
<_2> k
<Tm_T> _2: which Kubuntu version this is btw?
<_2> dapper
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<[mors]> hello
<corigo2> How can I test if a font is installed? I have installed a new font, and 4 of the 5 forms of the font are displaying in OpenOffice, but the fiftth (the regular face) is not. I have confirmed it's presence the same folder... but not available in OOo
<[mors]> I can't connect to a wireless network with wep.... :§
<Tm_T> corigo2: how did you install those fonts?
<Tm_T> corigo2: anyway, use systemsettings -> fonts    I'm gone
<corigo2> With admin copied to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/<font name> and then sudo fc-cache -f -v
<corigo2> Hmm, yep it's listed there and not available in OOo
<corigo2> sigh
<[mors]> which is the package that contains knetworkmanager
<[mors]> ?
<[mors]> was trying wicd and it removed network manager.... argh!
<Rochas> hello everyone !
<[mors]> plasma-widget-networkmanagement seems to be it
<Rochas> i have some trouble with my fresh install
<Rochas> i'm running karmic but sound comes from speakers and headphones at the same time !!!
<Rochas> i can't fix it myself
<Rochas> anyone can help me ?
<TeLLuS> Rochas: Mute speaker in kmi?
<TeLLuS> kmi..
<TeLLuS> kmix..
<BigBang> Yeah, I use KMix for that aswell (in case it doesn't happen automatically)
<Rochas> i'm a new user so what is kmi ?
<BigBang> kmi =kmix :-) A program, easy to install via package manager I think.
<Rochas> it should fix my problem ?
<Rochas> sudo apt-get install kmix ?
<BigBang> yeah, well, you should be able to control your speaker/headphone output with it.
<Rochas> ok i will try it right now
<Rochas> i can mute headphones with kmix
<BigBang> and the speakers?
<Rochas> i can't mute it
<Rochas> :'
<Rochas> :(
<Rochas> my screen is an lcd with speakers integrated
<BigBang> Not if you mute 'Front'? Not if you try and mute 'em all? That would be weird. :-/
<BigBang> Myeah, I have a laptop.. with speakers integrated.
<Rochas> if i mute front no sound from speakers and headphones !
<Rochas> honestly i don't know what's happening
<BigBang> sorry, me either. Never experienced that problem before, so I'm not sure how to solve it.
<Rochas> ok no problem thx for helping
<hiro_> I have been to arch, ubuntu, openSUSE, but i am finally back!
<hiro_> Kubuntu is just best for me...
<stanner> Currently, my wireless driver module is being loaded but the networkmanager applet will not let me configure wireless
<stanner> i would like some help with my wireless connection with network manager please.
<kriss3d> stanner: yes ?
<kriss3d> whats the problem ?
<stanner> Well last night not sure what caused it, but now network manager will not allow me to configure my wireless card.
<stanner> The module (wl) is loaded fine
<stanner> and if i run ifconfig/iwconfig
<stanner> it shows up fine
<stanner> and netowrk manager  iteven detects the device as being attached if rmmod or modprobe
<kriss3d> i had same problem
<kriss3d> id recommend you try wicd instead of network-manager
<stanner> and i tried a used wireless card that uses the rt73 driver
<stanner> yeah
<stanner> but it was working
<stanner> and wicd doesnt support usb-3g modems
<stanner> are you on 64bit?
<kriss3d> oh i dont know anything about the 3g usb modems
<patch_> ciao
<patch_> list
<latoope> bonjour
<yusmi> hello
<stanner> Network manager will no longer let met configure my wireless card, could i get some help please?
<yusmi> alguien habla en español?
<yusmi> o escribe en español?
<yusmi> alguno de ustedes escribe y habla el español?
<yusmi> Que el Dios que hizo los cielos y la tierra, sobreabunde en toda clase de bendiciones sobre sus vidas, bendiciones
<zhanes> hi all
<zhanes> people, can i use compiz-fuzion to replace kwin effects on kde4?
<stanner> I think so.
<stanner> I think you just have to disable it in the system config
<apo_lap> hi all. i keep getting banned from my vserv for too many conenctions per minute. where is the config that has the system wide limits&bans?
<apo_lap> hi all. i keep getting banned from my vserv for too many conenctions per minute. where is the config that has the system wide limits&bans?
<zhanes> thx stanner
<stanner> np
<stanner> i personally like the KDE effects
<zhanes> ;-)
<stanner> that way im not installing a bunch of extra gnome dependencies
<stanner> and it uses opengl
<zhanes> i like too, but have conflicts with my graphic cards
<stanner> so if i turn off sync to vblank i get like 100 fps.
<zhanes> low memory in graphic card
<zhanes> and compiz-fusion have more configuration to effects
<stanner> then the added benifit of kde auto dectedting if kwin is slowing mysystem down and then disableing effects to run smoother
<zhanes> smooth, how effects smooth the system?
<zhanes> to i disable them
<cpina> in Kubuntu 9.04 and Acer 5630Z Microphone was fine, but with kubuntu 9.10 microphone has a white noise (quite loud). I've installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and same result. Alsa version is 1.0.21, any ideas? tested in audacity....
<zhanes> stanner, how effects i need to disable to get a good and lighter effects on kde4, please!
<zhanes> cpina, have you made an upgrade from repositories?
<cpina> zhanes: to update from 9.04 to 9.10? (I reinstalled finally). To install that package? Nothiing special, just update and install
<zhanes> i was made upgrade from intrepid to karmic before
<zhanes> so sound card was with a little problem
<stanner> zhanes: im not sure what you mean?
<zhanes> then i installed xine background
<zhanes> then i reconfigurate in system config audio
<stanner> zhanes: what effects should you disable to use less resources
<stanner> zhanes: i prefer using the mplayer backend, that way video previews work with alot more codecs
<zhanes> stanner i want to have some good effects like transparency (principal) and anothers that no undercharge the system cause i have low video memory
<stanner> ohhok
<trevor_> is there a reason why the hardware driver installer wont work for me
<zhanes> mplayer is the best, but its necessary to compile manually
<stanner> zhanes: why is that neccisary?
<zhanes> cause mplayer from kubuntu repository isnt all recurses compiled in
<stanner> zhanes: do you have the medibuntu repo?
<zhanes> necessary to me is transparency
<stanner> you can probbably then
<stanner> turn off "fade"
<zhanes> if i have only transparency effect to me is good
<stanner> login/logout
<stanner> shadow
<apo_lap> where can i specify how many connections per minute are allowed at a port (service)? i want to raise the amount
<stanner> turn off dialoug parent
<zhanes> alright, i'm disable them
<luis_> hello how i can access irc.rizon.net  with quassel?
<zhanes> stanner, i will reboot my system with your tips, until next time brother ;-)
<rork> luis_: File > Networks > Configure Networks > Add Network
<Migi32> hmm, this is pretty bad. On ubuntu 9.04, closing firefox apparently clears the clipboard, so I can't paste what I copied 5 seconds earlier.
<untitled> which theme is used by default in gtk-apps in kubuntu?
<jtechidna> untitled: QtCurve
<untitled> that's odd, it seem nicer in kubuntu than in any other distro
<Manyfold> i can't find /etc/inittab where is it gone?
<TeLLuS> Manyfold: replaced
<Manyfold> TeLLuS: with what
<Manyfold> TeLLuS: and where can i read up about the modified boot process?
<TeLLuS> Manyfold: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TeLLuS> Manyfold: http://video.fosdem.org/2009/maintracks/upstart.xvid.avi
<Manyfold> thanks
<zhanes> stanner, dont work, maybe is not have something to composite
<zhanes> i will try compiz-fusion
<SeekerNL> does someone know where lottanzb saves the files I downloaded?
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<FloodBotK3> Hayabusa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natasha> could anyone here tell me if there is a kubuntu version of the 'restricted drivers' in gnome?
<natasha> ..please....
<natasha> could anyone here tell me if there is a kubuntu version of the 'restricted drivers' in gnome?
<natasha> could anyone here tell me if there is a kubuntu version of the 'restricted drivers' in gnome?
<Consul_Falx> yo
<Consul_Falx> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
#kubuntu 2010-12-06
<faded0ne> hello, im new to kde and kubuntu. i am trying to install a some c++ ides like geany and kdevelop I cant get the programs to see the compiler can someone help
<julio> olap
<julio> ai alguien
<aidrocsid> How can I disable touchpad drivers within kubuntu without a usable mouse?
<darthanubis> anyone got their google calendar to sybc with PIM?
<frogonwheels> darthanubis: I have before .. think I just used the ical
<vinylfreak89> i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<vinylfreak89>  i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<faded> hey
<vinylfreak89> hi
<faded> hey im new to linux, im coming from windows, what kind of steps do i need to take for security
<faded> fw/av
<valorie> faded, linux is generally very secure for average use
<vinylfreak89> linux gets very few viruses, but if you want to be extra safe install kaspersky or linux or something similar
<vinylfreak89> *for
<valorie> I'm behind a router, and don't do anything special beyond not clicking on suspicious links
<vinylfreak89> firewall, read up on iptables and for extra security use the APF firewall but that is generall more often used on the server side
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do you have audio in played out audio out in KDE?
<meoblast001> i've done this in GNOME before, but recently switched to KDE
<gorgonzola> hello all! i'm trying to get my iphone to work with amarok, running maverick. someone in the amarok forum mentioned that the version of libmobiledevice0 in the lucid repos did the trick for him. how do i revert from the version in maverick to the version in lucid without farking up my repos?
<valorie> I don't understand your question
<gorgonzola> woa. that was some fast un-understanding :S
<valorie> lol
<valorie> since I hadn't read your question yet, gorgonzola
<valorie> i was talking to meoblast001
<meoblast001> oh, sorry
<gorgonzola> yes, i figured, just joking. :P
<meoblast001> basically, i have something running into my mic port
<meoblast001> and then my headphones
<gorgonzola> i think he wants to know if its possible to make audio out play whatever comes in through audio in.
<valorie> gorgonzola: you might get a better answer in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<meoblast001> i want to hear the incoming audio on the mic port out my headphones
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> ah
<meoblast001> in gnome i was able to do that by raising the level of "Line In", or some channel like that
<gorgonzola> i am in kubuntu right?
<gorgonzola> i'll ask in ubuntu too... thanks.
<valorie> gorgonzola: how to manage the repos will be the same
<valorie> meoblast001: supposedly you can route sound with pulseaudio
<valorie> using pavucontrol
<vinylfreak89>  i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<valorie> but I've never tried it
<gorgonzola> yes, you are right, thanks valorie
<valorie> oh, lord, sorry
<valorie> geez
<valorie> I thought I was in #amarok
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sorry!
<gorgonzola> ...
<vinylfreak89> lolz
<valorie> DUH
<gorgonzola> yeah, i thougth i aws in kde when you said that :P
<invisiblek> vinylfreak89, switch to virtualbox!
<invisiblek> :P
<vinylfreak89> stop it you
<valorie> well, I would have just stayed silent if I had realized what chan this was, sorry for the noise!
 * meoblast001 has pavucontrol open
<vinylfreak89> you come here just to troll me
<meoblast001> i don't see anything for routing sound
<invisiblek> lol
<invisiblek> im interested in what is going on too, im not really a fan of the new way that X works
<invisiblek> but thats probably mostly because i dont understand it
<vinylfreak89> agreed
<meoblast001> what's the other pulse audio controller application?
<valorie> kmix is supposed to do it, but I haven't had good luck
<valorie> and there is vox something
<meoblast001> *sigh*
<meoblast001> wasn't there some Qt pulse controller?
<meoblast001> with "q" in its name
<valorie> hmmm, not finding what I want
<azzubayr> Bonjour
<azzubayr> Hi there !
<azzubayr> bye everybody
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<silv3r_m00n> is there a good desktop widget or popup/notfier kind of thing which can notify of gmails for multiple accounts
<valorie> there is a mail notifier
<valorie> look in kpackagekit
<valorie> if you double-click, you'll get a longer description of the app below
<jragon> Hello.
<dhq> is there a better system monitor than gkrellmd
<valorie> yes, that's a Gnome mon
<valorie> the widgets are great
<dhq> valorie: i use kde
<valorie> and systemmonitor is excellent also
<valorie> right
<valorie> hmm, is that the right name?
<dhq> valorie: is systemmonitor in the repos
<valorie> system monitor
<valorie> alt+f2 will get you krunner
<valorie> system monitor and up it will pop
<valorie> if you prefer text
<dhq> i am getting system monitor downloaded
<valorie> otherwise, the widgets
<valorie> are great
<dhq> valorie: i got it in stalled  but i have to keep choosing the different tabs
<dhq> i want something to look on the go
<valorie> then you want the widgets
<valorie> Temp, CPU, and Network are the ones I have installed
<valorie> I think there are others also
<m0RrE> i've got the exact same problem with my three monitors as the guy posting here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=89806#p167948
<m0RrE> ideas?
<m0RrE> "Problem with twinview and 3 monitors"
<bicho> anyone here?
<bicho> i have a doubt how do i register a channel?
<valorie> hmmm, you might ask in #freenode
<valorie> or do you want an Ubuntu chan?
<valorie> in which case I think it's #ubuntu-ops
<bicho> ok ty
<juk> hi, so desktop search, how it works, from kickoff menu?
<Riddell> juk: kickoff doesn't have desktop search integrated
<juk> i mean how do i try search
<Riddell> use Dolphin
<juk> Riddell: what is input field bellow my name labeled `search` in kickoff menu for?
<juk> i think i figured myself, that one is for menu search
<juk> Riddell: thanks
<juk> so is there any panel volume control thing?
<juk> i meant attached to panel
<valorie> kmix
<valorie> it's a widget in the panel
<juk> valorie: i don't have it
<valorie> you can add widgets easily
<valorie> that one won't have to be downloaded, just added from the "cashew"
<valorie> sec
<valorie> sorry, my old dog is demanding
<juk> valorie: i don't see it for download either
<valorie> lol
<valorie> as I say, you do not need to download it
<valorie> it is one of the included widgets in plasma desktop
<valorie> click the cashew and +add widgets
<valorie> and either scroll until you see it, or search for it
<juk> valorie: sorry, what is cashew
<juk> valorie: probably we have different versions of plasma desktop
<valorie> kmix is standard
<valorie> has been for quite awhile
<valorie> oh, the cashew is the little curled shape to the bottom right and top right of your screen
<valorie> click that for more choices
<valorie> that's the way you control plasma
<juk> valorie: no math for kmix there
<juk> match*
<valorie> right, it just might be volume control or something like that
<juk> valorie: thanks for explaining cashew
<valorie> it's a little speaker with waves coming out the right side
<valorie> if that helps you find it
<valorie> maybe just called volume
<valorie> but it's the widget controlling kmix
<valorie> funny, it doesn't have the app name anywhere
<valorie> that's a bit of bad design, for sure
<valorie> anyway, I'm off to bed
<valorie> best of luck finding what you need....
<juk> valorie: thanks, good night
<wen>  dsf
<wen> hellp
<tristan3199us1> so i usually use gnome.. i just wanted to try kubuntu.. and it worked fine the first time.. now i have this huge annoying black square in the way of the bottomof my screen.. what can i do
<tristan3199us1> where is everyone
<cuznt> i went crazy
<i5noc> tristan3199us1, what cha need
<i5noc> ffs
<tristan3199us1> isnt there supposed to be a tool bar on the bottom of my screen also.. i think its missing
<tristan3199us1> how do i access my apps
<shahan> I have installed kubuntu on my Maverick (ubuntu)
<shahan> in ubuntu there I got the Drive by clicking on PLACES
<shahan> but in kubuntu I am not getting this type of things
<shahan> how can I browse my NTFS drives there in KDE environment
<shahan> ?
<tsimpson> shahan: look in dolphin, there should be a list of places on the left side
<shahan> tsimpson, hmm tnx
<shahan> but I am looking for something like the list as shown in GNOME
<shahan> is it possible?
<vinylfreak89>  i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> my kubuntu=10.10, kde=4.5.4 , kernel=2.6.35-23. i think my current kernel has some regression, bluetooth is not working properly, checked it with the previous version(2.6.35-22) bluetooth works fine. does kde 4.5.4 depend on 2.6.35-23 and is it safe to uninstall the kernel 2.6.35-23 and its headers
<phoenix_firebrd> help
<kirthi> how do i check the satus of website periodically??  Is there any application for this in KDE????
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: does the webpage support rss
<kirthi> no
<amichair> kirthi: what do you mean by 'status'?
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: there is a widget to display a webpage , it may help you
<kirthi> i mean if the site is low or the server
<kirthi> how to check that
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: oh
<amichair> I still don't understand the question - what's low? what's your definition of a site vs. a server?
<phoenix_firebrd> help please
<phoenix_firebrd> yeah
<kirthi> it means the website and server...which is slow or not responding
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi:you can use google chrome's inspect elements to check if a page element takes a lot of time to load
<kirthi> hmm
<amichair> kirthi: there are online tools and browser plugins (firebug, pagespeed) that measure the response times for each http request in a browser session... would that help you determine where you're losing time?
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: if there is no problem with webage, try to browse the webpage using a anonymous proxy to see if there is a problem with your isp's router
<kirthi> ya i guess it would help...but...i was thinking are there any tools or applications in the KDE to check this?
<vinylfreak89>  i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: you can use tracert to see what server in between is taking much time
<amichair> kirthi: not specific to KDE, as far as I know
<kirthi> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> !traceroute
<amichair> kirthi: but of course any browser plugin, online service, or command line utility will work just fine under KDE as well...
<kirthi> ohh
<kirthi> i think i have to install that
<kirthi> in my pc
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: one that specific webpage is slower or one than one?
<amichair> guys, you're not making any sense :-P
<kirthi> that is what i am not getting...is there a problem with my website or from the server
<kirthi> i want to make sure that which one is slow
<phoenix_firebrd> sorry
<kirthi> ok
<kirthi> NP
<amichair> kirthi: can you describe your situation better? do you have your own website/webapp hosted on a remote server, and you're not sure if the host or your app is slow?
<kirthi> ya i do have it on the remote server..
<kirthi> but i am not sure which is at fault the server or the webpage
<amichair> kirthi: are there other websites on that server you can compare with?
<kirthi> yes
<kirthi> but they are all not in the same pace
<kirthi> some are running fast and some are slow
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: i think there are ways to test the quality of a server online, wait let me check that for you
<kirthi> ok sure
<amichair> here's one I just found: http://www.octagate.com/service/SiteTimer/
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: http://www.vertain.com/?sst
<kirthi> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> my kubuntu=10.10, kde=4.5.4 , kernel=2.6.35-23. i think my current kernel has some regression, bluetooth is not working properly, checked it with the previous version(2.6.35-22) bluetooth works fine. does kde 4.5.4 depend on 2.6.35-23 and is it safe to uninstall the kernel 2.6.35-23 and its headers
<phoenix_firebrd> help
<phoenix_firebrd> any one here
<kirthi> ok..thanks u very much Phoenix and amichair
<amichair> phoenix_firebrd: sorry I don't know the answer to that :-/
<kirthi> i got the solutiom
<phoenix_firebrd> amichair: ok
<kirthi> solution
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: what
<kirthi> .thanks u very much Phoenix and amichair
<amichair> kirthi: what did you find?
<phoenix_firebrd> kirthi: ya what was the solution
<vinylfreak89> i upgraded VMWare Workstation to 7.1.3 today and my mouse stopped working (both with and without VMWare Tools installed). I tried reinstalling kubntu over top of it self twice with no luck, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and still nothing. when i boot the live CD the mouse works perfectly. how can I force my installed Kubuntu to redetect the VMware mouse? A clean install is not an option
<kirthi> i got to know that my site is slow as well as the server...coz other page like FB and google are fast
<kirthi> and there is lot of traffic involved in my server
<kirthi> so both are getting slow
<amichair> kirthi: if you use e.g. the pagespeed plugin, it will help you analyze what's slow and suggest solutions. It's a great tool for web development.
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: did you try starting the os without the xorg.conf file?
<kirthi> ohh
<vinylfreak89> there is no Xorg.conf file
<kirthi> i will try it
<vinylfreak89> its using the new Xorg 7.3
<amichair> vinylfreak89: I don't know if this is your case, but there was a nasty bug causing mouse trouble for a bunch of wireless models, fixed in the latest kernel update - are you all up to date?
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: is your mouse usb or ps/2
<vinylfreak89> its a touchpad
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: previously was it working fine?
<vinylfreak89> until i upgraded to 7.1.3
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: what is the kernel version
<vinylfreak89> 2.6.35-23
<vinylfreak89> i was thinking it might be a kernel probelm
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: i am having problem with the kernel too. bluetooth is not working properly for me
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: does xorg 7
<vinylfreak89> well i booted to -22
<vinylfreak89> and same issue
<vinylfreak89> i even went back to .32
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: oh
<vinylfreak89> same issue
<FloodBotK1> vinylfreak89: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinylfreak89> lmao... i always use enter as punctuation
<vinylfreak89> what was your question about Xorg7?
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: did you try using 2.6.37-x?
<vinylfreak89> nope is it in the repos?
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: is your mouse detected?
<vinylfreak89> how can i determine that
<vinylfreak89> if it doesn't move im going to assume no
<vinylfreak89> i suppose booting verbose would be a good idea... can't believe i didn't think of that
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89:try this "xinput list"
<vinylfreak89> ok
<vinylfreak89> hang on
<vinylfreak89> VM is booting
<vinylfreak89> virtualcore printer and virtualcore keyboard, no mouse
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: try this "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<vinylfreak89> power button
<vinylfreak89> and keyboard
<vinylfreak89> no mouse
<vinylfreak89> btw phoenix_firebird tyvm for your help
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: see if this page helps you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<vinylfreak89> ok
<christian__> detected a problem with kmail
<christian__> kmail seems to eat my memory (2.9 GB)
<christian__> is there a known bug?
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: can you try the latest xorg server
<vinylfreak89> im using whatever was installed with kubuntu
<kirthi> dude go to settings and aloot the memory options
<vinylfreak89> i looked thru the link you sent me and it looks like the problem isn't with X necessarily.. the mouse isn't being detected at all by udev
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: oh
<vinylfreak89> so i guess the question becomes how can i force udev to redetect it?
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: thats out of my knowledge buddy ,sorry.
<vinylfreak89> no problem
<vinylfreak89> thanks for your help
<vinylfreak89> i think i know better what the issue is now
<phoenix_firebrd> good
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to remove a kernel it is asking me to remove linux-generic. is it safe to remove it?
<vinylfreak89> as long as you have another working kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> vinylfreak89: ok
<MariusKarthaus> Hi, is it possible to get klipper back to it's usefull function of being able to search in your history by just typing again in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<MariusKarthaus> klipper lost it's most usefull function it seems :(
<Snowhog> MariusKarthaus: "by just typing again" in what?
<MariusKarthaus> in the 'old' kubutu you clicked on klipper and your history popped up. You just started typing a subtring of what you were looking for in your history and klipper would automatically filter it's selection options to your substring
<metallico> guys, how do you get the interactive globe wallpaper in kubuntu. I dont have an "globe" option in the wallpaper type for some reason
<shahan> how to shutown the KDE ?
<shahan> not getting any option
<m0RrE> sudo shutdown -h now
<shahan> m0RrE, ya this I know
<shahan> but looking for graphical
<m0RrE> the option "leave" should be in the kde-menu on your panel
<shahan> m0RrE, ya , but on Leave I dont get the option for shutdown
<DiogenesW> servus
<barbadillo> just to say that i'm removing kubuntu-desktop replacing it with ubuntu-desktop
<barbadillo> because of kde4 is too heavy nearly unusable
<cyberghost> Can anyone help me... I have Kubuntu 10.10 and for some reason I can't install firefox
<Snowhog> cyberghost: Is your 10.10 a new install?
<cyberghost> yes
<Snowhog> Are you using the Firefox Installer that is in the K Menu?
<cyberghost> i tried it, the one listed under internet, it was the browser setup
<cyberghost> it did not work
<Snowhog> cyberghost: Firefox is a browser. When you say it did not work, what happened, or didn't happen?
<cyberghost> and i've tried to get it via command line and nothing happened... said something about the source is temorarily unavailable or something
<xoma> reboot will help you)))
<xoma> i think...
<xoma> firefox normally installed on my desktop after reboot
<cyberghost> I don't know what to do, I'm very new to linux
<cyberghost> thing is, i deleted it and now i'm trying to find it again
<cyberghost> lol
<Snowhog> cyberghost: The Firefox Installer does work. If you ran it, Firefox should be installed. Reboot and then check the K > Internet menu again.
<cyberghost> @Snowhog, where can I obtain the proper pacakge of firefox that can be installed on my system?
<cyberghost> I deleted the one undernet the internet menu beings it would not install last time
<Snowhog> cyberghost: That is what the Firefox Installer does - it installs Firefox Web Browser on your system. It is that simple.
<Snowhog> cyberghost: REBOOT. Please. Then check again in K Menu > Internet. Firefox should be there.
<cyberghost> Understand that but I no longer of the installer because I deleted it.
<xoma> cyberghost are you russian?
<cyberghost> okay
<cyberghost> will do
<cyberghost> thanks
<cyberghost> negative
<DarthFrog> No need to reboot.  Log out then log back in again.
<cyberghost> I will try that, brb
<Snowhog> Newbies. You gota love 'em, and remember that we were once them too. :)
<DiogenesW> of course we were
<DarthFrog> Newbies are the primary reason this channel exists. :-)
<DiogenesW> calls for tolerance
<Snowhog> and patience.
<xoma> who tried to run ragnarok online under wine?
<cyberghost> reboot didn't work
<cyberghost> oh wait, let me check the trash
<xoma> sudo apt-get install firefox
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: Are you willing to do some command line work?
<cyberghost> i will try that
<cyberghost> @Darth, I'm down for anything... I would just like to install FF because the default browser stinks
<cyberghost> xoma, seems to bet grabbing the file
<cyberghost> never worked before m8
<cyberghost> lol
<cyberghost> I hope I can get Kubuntu to work the way I want it because I have grown to Hate Windows OS's
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: You will. :-)
<cyberghost> =)
<cyberghost> Darth, gimme a minute to see if this method works for me
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: If you're doing "sudo apt-get install firefox", it should work.  Afterwards, "dpkg --list | grep firefox" will tell you if it's installed.
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: Well?   Are you enjoying the delights of Firefox now?
<cyberghost> It's still downloading, My internet is extremely slow but that will be taken care of in a day or so...
<cyberghost> at least there is proof its in the mix lol
<DarthFrog> You will likely want to install flash-plugin also.  Or perhaps not if you've got a slow net connection.
<xoma> о_0 GPRS?
<cyberghost> i'm happy to see the sudo command working finally
<cyberghost> lol, it says 1hr 53 min for download
<DarthFrog> Ouch!
<cyberghost> yep
<xoma> and how many do you pay for THAT?
<cyberghost> been contending with the free wifi at the motel i stay at and its terrible
<cyberghost> when i get clear, it will be 50 bucks a month
<xoma> for what speed?
<cyberghost> it says 4g
<cyberghost> clear offers 4g hotspot access
<Guest22033> hi
<cyberghost> when they say 4g i wonder if they are refering to wimax? or that just a protocol?
<Guest22033> I have a question about ubuntu
<xoma> russian people pay 50 bucks for 10-100mbit in different regions...
<cyberghost> nice!
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: 4G is a protocol for cell phone internet/data access.
<cyberghost> I will run a speed test when I get it and let you know
<Guest22033> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian because I use the same command line for them
<Guest22033> ?
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: Be careful.  Your use is likely metered.
<Snowhog> Guest22033: Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: Ubuntu is Debian, developed for the desktop.
<Guest22033> ok
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: But it is not part of the Debian distribution, it is a separate endeavour.
<Guest22033> ok
<Guest22033> thx
<Snowhog> cyberghost: What you will want to know, is how much - per month - bandwidth you will be getting for your $50.00, and how much extra you will be charged when you go over that limit.
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: Ubuntu takes Debian, adds its own special sauce :-) and makes an easy to use distribution  Debian is many things but it is not easy to use.
<Guest22033> yep it's true
<dereine_> hi when i try to login into kde, i got logged out again
<dereine_> my kdm log is here: http://pastebin.com/jWMDJ6NZ
<dereine_> i think IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<dereine_>  isn't that good
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: Also, Ubuntu can use a number of different desktop environments.  The default environment is GNOME (GNU Network Object Model Environment).  Kubuntu (which is what this channel is about) uses the much superior :-) KDE Software Compilation.
<dereine_> any kind of help would be cool
<DarthFrog> Guest22033:  Which desktop environment you use (GNOME, KDE, XfCE or L???) is a matter of personal choice.
<Guest22033> ok
<DarthFrog> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<acemo> has anyone played a full hd video without frame skippings using an ati hd5000 series graphics card?
<DarthFrog> acemo: All the time.
<acemo> DarthFrog: why isn't it working for me?!
<Guest22033> I don't know
<DarthFrog> acemo: You're special?  <grinning, ducking and running>
<Guest22033> can I use a command line to sit it ?
<acemo> DarthFrog: how do you play full hd movies?
<Guest22033> to see it
<DarthFrog> acemo: I've not done that.  Just videos and YouTube.
<DarthFrog> In 1080p, though.
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: To see what?
<Guest22033> the environnement I mean Kde or gnome ?
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: If you're running Ubuntu, you're in GNOME.  If you're running Kubuntu, you're in KDE.
<Guest22033> ok I am running Ubuntu
<acemo> DarthFrog: full hd youtube works... wtb..
<Guest22033> thx DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Guest22033:  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will install KDE side-by-side GNOME if you want to try it out.  You can select which desktop environoment to run from the graphical login screen.
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: "apt-cache search kubuntu" will tell you all what's available to install  for KDE/Kubuntu.
<Guest22033> ok what is kubuntu ?
<acemo> ubuntu with kde
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Guest22033> ok
<DarthFrog> Guest22033: You're currently chatting in the Kubuntu support channel.
<DarthFrog> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Guest22033> ya
<DarthFrog> dereine_: Does that behaviour survive a reboot?
<dereine_> DarthFrog, sadly yes
<dereine_> DarthFrog, already tryed to move .kde to .kde-old
<Guest22033> ook
<dereine_> already full-reinstalled all kde packages
<DarthFrog> dereine_: How about "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot.
<Guest22033> I understand
<jussi> dereine_: do you have ibus installed?
<dereine_> jussi: yes,
<dereine_> DarthFrog: no new packages was installed
<jussi> (and running?)
<DarthFrog> dereine_: Can you create a new user and log in as that user?  Do you get the same behaviour?
<dereine_> darthanubis: a new user works fine
<dereine_> will try another reboot, thanks for the help already!
<dereine> so after the restart sadly my main-user still doesn't login to kde
<dereine> what might be interesting is when i start any kind of kde-application in gnome i got: http://pastebin.com/Md6BabT4
<cyberghost> is there not a way to backup your main user, delete and add back?
<DarthFrog> dereine: How about trying this: "mv ~/.kde ~/kde.saved", so that you don't have any KDE config at all.  Then log out and try logging back in again.
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: Which will do almost what you just suggested. :-)
<cyberghost> =)
<cyberghost> in windows it sounds kinda like UAC
<dereine> DarthFrog: already did it but will try again
<DarthFrog> cyberghost: Go wash your mouth out with soap! :-)
<cyberghost> lol, i expected that response actually lol
<DarthFrog> dereine: Hmm.
<DarthFrog> dereine: What I'd try next is to delete everything in /tmp, then reboot.
<dereine> DarthFrog: perhaps it's a important information that i encrypt my data
<dereine> DarthFrog: perhaps kde doesn't know it
 * dereine has no idea how this works technically
<DarthFrog> dereine: Shouldn't make any difference, I shouldn't think.
<dereine> okay will try to /tmp thing, thanks!
<DarthFrog> dereine: I presume that it worked before and this is a new issue?
<dereine> DarthFrog: i have to admit that i installed kde 4.6 and now wanted to go back to 4.5
<DarthFrog> dereine: You may need root privileges to remove everything in /tmp.
<DarthFrog> dereine: Bingo!
<dereine> will be back after a reboot!
<dereine> cu
<cyberghost> ahhh 23 minutes left
<dereine> hi again
<cyberghost> so i heard its impossible to install or run windows programs in linux using a VM??? Like if I want to use daemon tools to mount an image or burn a cd I could still use it with  linux?
<dereine> DarthFrog: so sadly this didn't worked but you had a bingo :)
<cyberghost> *possible
<DarthFrog> dereine: You should have mentioned that you tried to downgrade from KDE 4.6 to 4.5 before.
<dereine> DarthFrog: sry, missed it :(
<DarthFrog> Cuz that's likely where the problem is coming from.
<dereine> cyberghost: deamon tools might be special because a) it uses your cd burner b) deamon tools does quite some tricks to be able to write cd's how they want it
<DarthFrog> dereine: Grasping at straws here:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<cyberghost> ubufox?
<dereine> okay no change :(
<dereine> DarthFrog: the reinstall didn't changed something
<DarthFrog> dereine: How about nuking KDE and re-installing it?
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dereine> DarthFrog: already did this
<DarthFrog> dereine: Hmm. Well, since the new user you created works, use that? :-)
<dereine> DarthFrog: probably will do it, thanks for all your help!
<dereine> if anyone needs some drupal help ...
<DarthFrog> dereine: You're welcome.  Sorry I couldn't be of more use.
<dereine> it's my fault... perhaps next time i will wait for testing it
<DarthFrog> dereine: No you won't.  :-)  And you know it!
<dereine> DarthFrog: you got me :)
<dereine> 4.6 is definitive interesting but showing each network-smb-storage-device is horrible
<dereine> if you are in a network with probably more then thousand other studetns
<DarthFrog> dereine: I've not done it, since I'm only a home user on my own LAN but can't you turn off browsing?
<dereine> the problem is the divice-notifier
<dereine> *device
<dereine> it pops up every second
<dereine> because someone logged into the network
<DarthFrog> Well, I know that can be turned off.
<DarthFrog> Or configured.
<dereine> seemed to be a file-config
<akR4> hi here
<wilhart> ppl, wilhart@dragonfly:/var/lib/alsa$ alsactl store
<wilhart> alsactl: save_state:1532: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<wilhart> should i add wilhart in group or something
<wilhart> it doesnot save my config!! mmm
<DarthFrog> wilhart: Try "sudo alsactl store"
<wilhart> darthanubis, yep but wheni boot again i have to store em
<wilhart> can i run COMPIZ with KDE Effects?
<darthanubis> wilhart: I barked up that tree and did not like it
<darthanubis> seems compiz would not give me widgets andd such, as in there were no kwin effects or plasma?
<darthanubis> I could be wrong
<darthanubis> I just switched back to kwin and turned off blur. All seems well now.
<wilhart> DarkriftX, yep i'm trying gnome now
<DarthFrog> wilhart: Tab completion is not your friend today. :-)
<darthanubis> right
<wilhart> dainius, ?
<wilhart> darthanubis, ?
<wilhart> meh, DarthFrog
<darthanubis> I thought he was talking to me earlier
<DarthFrog> darthanubis: We Sith have to stay together. :-)
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> Just had to explain what Sith means to my GF. Are we really this nerdy?
<darthanubis> :-P
<DarthFrog> :-)
<darthanubis> DarthFrog: do you have a Nvidia card and any issues after being logged in for days?
<DarthFrog> No, I have a Radeon.
<darthanubis> ok
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<eagles0513875> hey guys quick question is there a package which containes the java-me (mobile edition) in the repos
<eagles0513875> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Snowhog> eagles0513875: No. At least not in any of the standard repos I have active. You might want to review this blog post: http://albertmatyi.blogspot.com/2010/04/develop-mobile-applications-under-linux.html
<eagles0513875> humm this should be interesting developing for a mobile device
<eagles0513875> with out the java me
<eagles0513875> Snowhog: seems like openjdk has java me included cuz netbeans allows me to create mobile apps
<eagles0513875> what i find odd is how i cant do that with eclipse
<Snowhog> eagles0513875: You can get Sun Java Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2_01 for CLDC from here: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/download-135801.html
<eagles0513875> Snowhog: thats not what im after
<eagles0513875> im helping an open source project as they are working towards a mobile version of said app
<Snowhog> eagles0513875: Okay. So openjdk gives you what you need?
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<KukuNut> where is the 4.5.4 for the Lucid 10.04 LTS?
<nixternal> KukuNut: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<KukuNut> nixternal: I'm looking for 10.04 LTS not 10.10
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ are you guys doing 4.5.4 for 10.04?
<nixternal> I wouldn't know, I am not a dev
<Riddell> KukuNut, nixternal: there are no plans to do 4.5.4 for 10.04
<KukuNut> Riddell: so you are saying 10.04 users are on their own?
<Riddell> KukuNut: if you want the latest updates you need the latest kubuntu version in general
<crazycheetah> anyone here in the know of how to setup networking, specifically for virtual machines? Having problems where I need two virtual machines (vbox) to talk to eachother, but I need at least one of them to also connect to the internet. Haven't gotten anything to work so far...
<mika_> hi, is there anyone who has xorg that sometimes (/ very frequently) use near 40-50% of the cpu? then closing some app (usually firefox, but also chromium, konsole, kontact, etc etc) everything became normal again ?
<Rigmarole> mika_: happened to me once before with Amarok. I have no idea what caused it, but when I quit Amarok it went back down to normal usage
<mika_> Rigmarole: it's happening all the time... like i close firefox, everything ok, i reopen it and after some minutes the same problem
<mika_> but it's not only firefox (so no leaked addons)
<mika_> and this is only recent (some update probably, but don't know which one)... i use kubuntu for a year now and it never happened before
<Rigmarole> do you have desktop effects enabled?
<mika_> nope, i disabled them, thinking that was it... it was not..
<wilhart> why do i get tearing when watching movies
<wilhart> J #u
#kubuntu 2010-12-07
<bati> hello, can I have a dumb question about pairing bluetooth devices under kubuntu?
<Colorthemap> How to I hide my internet protocal adress
<bati> Colorthemap: use Tor or anonymous proxy...
<Colorthemap> google Tor?
<Colorthemap> ty
<bati> somebody help me to connect my frigging BT mouse to kubuntu, it works instantly under ubuntu, I am just not so skilled with kubuntu flavor
<bati> and I hate to use touchpad ;))
<Colorthemap> Okay so in linux how can I get some legal wireless drivers.  NO softwear patent violations, nothing of the sort?
<Colorthemap> preferably mint
<Colorthemap> or Ubuntu
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Colorthemap> or Kubuntu
<bati> toshiba bluetooth mouse, kubuntu... anybody who can help?
<moetunes> I've bothered with bluetooth
<moetunes> !bluetooth | bati
<ubottu> bati: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bati> moetunes: I am just amazed, that in plain ubuntu it works with defaults, but not so in kubuntu :/
<moetunes> bati:  I think the bluetooth app is called   bluedevil   I can't offer more help then that...
<moetunes> !info bluedevil
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): The KDE bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~rc4-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 196 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<moetunes> says it is optional
<moetunes> ...
<bati> yep, bluedevil is up and running, it can see my mouse, but even after several tries (of course I pressed that little connect button) no success, and google is no help
<moetunes> bati:  anything in dmesg about the mouse connecting?
<bati> moetunes: that is the main source of problem... nothing in the logs
<moetunes> bati:  from here - http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=27531&start=0&hilit=blueman - it seems finding and installing blueman is an option
<bati> moetunes: I`ve tried, no change... it seems like my BT iface is read only :)
<Roey> howdy!
<Roey> I wonder if anyone else has encountered this:  if the input I'm typing on the Bash command-line exceeds the length of the screen, it wraps around...to the beginning of the current line.  It should put in a linefeed before that.  This is consistent for me for Bash instances across both ttys and different graphical shells.  I'm on Kubuntu 10.10, but have had this problem for well over a year.
<bati> moetunes: but still, it amayes me... underlying architecture under ubuntu anf kubuntu is same, yet they behave so differently
<Roey> moetunes:  your nick reminds me of a soundtrack for some cutesy anime.
<bati> brb
<moetunes> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.5.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<moetunes> Roey:  dash is the default now iirc - what makes you think you are using bash?
<Pici> moetunes, Roey: dash is a replacement for /bin/sh, not for /bin/bash
<Roey> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/053
<Roey> it was that.
<Pici> Simple :P
<Roey> moetunes:  so Kubuntu moved wholesale to Dash and is not using Bash as default anymore?
<Roey> I realized that ash must be /bin/sh
<Roey> I use bash, personally
<Pici> No. Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu use bash as their default shell.
<Pici> But /bin/sh is symlink to /bin/dash
<Roey> Pici:  ahhh okay.
<Roey> Pici:  oh, maybe you can help me figger this out
<Roey> my Keyboard Settings do not seem to be respected by any app
<Pici> Roey: I actually don't know much/anything about KDE, sorry.
<Roey> I have Capslock mapped to an additional control, keyboard layout switcher mapped to two shift keys pressed together, and repeat delay to 200ms.  I upgraded to the latest PPAs and now these settings no longer seem to be respected, even though they show up as I configured them in System Settings
<Roey> ah
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Riddell:  have you heard anyone mention the above issue/
<Roey> ?"
<Snowhog> Are there any KDE Community Forum mods here?
<deusr> hi
<deusr> someone online?
<Snowhog> deusr: Your question?
<deusr> Snowhog, I wonder why the GTK applications appear with the name in English on the menu of kubuntu. In this case, if used another language.
<Snowhog> deusr: Sorry, but I don't have an answer. It is likely a library issue with the Gnome app and KDE. May I ask, are you German?
<deusr> Snowhog, no, Brazil
<Snowhog> deusr: Ah.
<deusr> Snowhog, Why?
<deusr> sorry, my bad ingles
<Snowhog> Your user name. Thought de was for Germany.
<deusr> ehhe
<deusr> in brazil, God = Deus and the "R" of deusR is Rá
<deusr> sun god
<Snowhog> deusr: God of the Sun. hehe
<Snowhog> or would it be Sun God
<deusr> Snowhog, is horus
<deusr> Snowhog, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horus
<deusr> you said it might be a lib, but what?
<Snowhog> deusr: Not all Gnome apps 'play nicely' with KDE. What app is giving you this behavior?
<deusr> Snowhog, There is the following, I will see if I can find an example to show you
<Alan502_> Hey,m
<Alan502_> I'm tired of having to remove files from the command line on removable disks, using dolphin just sends them to the .Trash-100 folder which, ironically, is in the same removable disk
<Alan502_> Is it posible to deactivate this feature? It's useless and annoying
<Rigmarole> have you tried shift+delete?
<Alan502_> No
<Alan502_> Lets see...
<Alan502_> better :)
<Alan502_> is there a way to make it default for removable disks though?
<Rigmarole> Not that I know of. You might be able to change the hotkey, but of course that would be for every folder
<Rigmarole> *shortcut
<Alan502_> Ah well, ok
<Alan502_> Thanks a lot :D
<Rigmarole> No problem :)
<deusr> hello
<deusr> someone in tehy channel?
<deusr> the*
<Rigmarole> I am...for what it's worth :P
<valorie> !ask | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BATi> is here somebody who can help me pair my BT toshiba mouse with kubuntu? under plain ubuntu it works, but live cd kubuntu just see the mouse but cannot pair with it...
<DasKreech> BATi: do you have bluedevil?
<BATi> DasKreech: sure I do, it is 10.10 live cd, bluedevil runnning
<BATi> DasKreech: I am just confused, not an idiot :)
<Rigmarole> what bluetooth program does ubuntu use? maybe you could run that
<DasKreech> BATi: :-) Hard to tell the difference depending on the level of confusion
<GabrielYYZ> ubuntu uses the gnome bluetooth applet
<BATi> DasKreech: well, confusion level is pretty high, because under plain ubuntu on that computer there is no problem... and there is nothing BT related in logs :)
<GabrielYYZ> BATi: on the bottom right of the plasma desktop, there's an "arrow" pointing up, did you try clicking there, clicking the "bluetooth monolithic" and trying to configure the device?
<GabrielYYZ> disclaimer: i don't use bluetooth, so i'm limited, all i can provide are suggestions
<GabrielYYZ> BATi: actually, it's the bottom right on the panel, next to the clock*
<BATi> GabrielYYZ: yep, was there, done that... BT works, that kubuntu machine is aware of that mouse, but refuses to connect to it... even tried to conect to it from shell
<GabrielYYZ> BATi: is the device trusted? (there's a button on that same place that says trust)
<BATi> okay, to re-state my problem - I have tried every "user friendly" way of configuring the device, like pressing "connect" button on the mouse and so on... but it still confuses me that under plain ubuntu it works but under kubuntu it is not working :/
<GabrielYYZ> well, i don't use bluetooth, so beyond user-friendly, i'm lost with that
<BATi> well, I think that my friend will not be  very happy... but at least I managed to convert his wintel notebook to linux :)
<DasKreech> BATi: You can probably install the Gnome applet to get it to work
<BATi> DasKreech: well, I have to support that machine, so I want it as vanilla as I can get it to... :) it is my friends notebook, he have no experience with linux, he was just disappointed with windows and I did a little showcase of distros to him and he chose kubuntu...
<BATi> BTW not kubuntu related, but somebody know of other CAD software than varicad?
<DarthFrog> BATi: Google SketchUp
<valorie> BATi: all the ubuntu apps are available easily to us, as the kub. apps are to Gnome users
<BATi> DarthFrog: oh, jeez... maybe for google earth buildings, but it is definitely not acceptable for machinery engineering... :)
<DarthFrog> BATi: I use it for woodworking.   It's good for that and you can't beat the price.
<BATi> valorie: yes, I do know... I did not find any thing better, but who knows, maybe there is something what is not in software center... like vendetta online :)
<BATi> DarthFrog: okay, in that case they have another license sold... I like it too, I was just assuring myself on the decision
<BATi> oh jeeebus, just rebooted rhe server instead of workstation... too many screeens and keyboards :)
<DarthFrog> When I was teaching classes on Linux to newbies, I always told them to sit on their hands before pressing the Enter key when they had root priviileges. :-)
<DarthFrog> Not to say that I've not rebooted the wrong machine myself. :-)
<BATi> DarthFrog: I must say that I have crippled half of t-mobile network in czech republic once, because of wrong acl"s... :) but it was after three days marathon of upgrading
<DarthFrog> BATi:  I bow before your BOFH awesomeness. :-)
<BATi> DarthFrog: old times, my friend... now I have no serious job
<BATi> DarthFrog: more fun I had was at dhl it services... like explainining somebody in arabia, that he cannot connect to vpn because of solar flares :)
<DarthFrog> There are no outlaws of physics. :-)
<BATi> DarthFrog: well, it was like charm, hook, sinker and half mile of line :) but seriously, if somebody calls you from a pub, you should not add him to ACL for VPN
<DarthFrog> Unless it's his VPN, of course.
<mrd_> www.yahoo.com
<mrd_> 10
<mrd_> 10.20.30.60
<BATi> DarthFrog: DHL, man, DHL.... strict rules... i was senior security analyst :)
<BATi> DarthFrog: BTW cool way to store passwords and crypto keys... totally locked up rack physicaly, but I had the data from it three hours later :)
<jdcnyc> kl
<skafti> hey'
<skafti> i need advise with writing iso file, can someone help me
<skafti> the problem is the file is uif how do i convert it to iso
<DasKreech> skafti: http://aluigi.altervista.org/mytoolz.htm
<an1> hey. im not able to login into kubuntu (amd64) via the gui. i need to get into the console and login and then startx. when i type my username and password(in gui login), the login screen comes back in a loop. if its of any help, i couldnt install it until i removed the quiet splash boot option.
<skafti> thanks man
<DasKreech> an1: look in your ~/.xsession-erros file
<an1> DasKreech: it says QMetalObject::invokemethod: No such method Konsole::application::loadcommandlineoptionsfornewinstance()
<an1> x-terminal-emulator: fatal io errorL client killed
<an1> konsole(1423) konsole::sessionmanager::~Sessionamanger: konsole sessionmanager destroyed with sessions still alive
<an1> QMetaobject *
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is it possible to set a backround for the lock screen?
<n8w> n possible completely change the unlock dialog
<skafti> i downloaded uif2iso but were do i open it to use it ?
<collabra> skafti: open a terminal and type: man uif2iso
<olskolirc> whats the command to bring my panels back on lucid please?
<tristan3199us1> anybody here?????
<bicho> nope
<tristan3199us1> ok
<bicho> but, why the question, need something?
<valorie> !ask | tristan3199us1
<ubottu> tristan3199us1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bicho> asking to ask questions is a bitch question dont u question that?
<tristan3199us1> yeah.. i have an annoying black square on my screen.. new to kde.. how do i get rid of it...http://tinypic.com/r/2qnv1gm/7
<bicho> tried reboot?
<tristan3199us1> yeah.. couple times..
<tristan3199us1> is it related to plasma or cairo-dock??
<valorie> I experienced it before the last updates
<valorie> which kde are you running, tristan3199us1
<valorie> I only saw it in Amarok, in some of the applets
<tristan3199us1> i will try to check.. new to kde...... where are all the menus.. i cant find any apps besides what i add to cairo-dock from gnome...
<valorie> in 4.5.4 they seem to be gone again
<valorie> tristan3199us1: an easy way is the help menu of any KDE app
<valorie> Help > about KDE
<tristan3199us1> did anybody look at my screenshot..
<valorie> oh ugh, you are still in ubuntu
<valorie> sort of
<valorie> yes, but it looks like you have no toolbar
<tristan3199us1> i have both to see which i like more.. started with ubuntu because it seemed like that was what kubuntu and xubuntu were based on..
<tristan3199us1> i do have no toolbar.. ahhhhhhhhhhh
<valorie> well, all have the same stuff underneath
<tristan3199us1> i tried to get it back.. to no avail
<valorie> but the desktops are a bit different
<tristan3199us1> kde is supposed to be more like windows??
<valorie> ah, you have it on top
<valorie> is this a netbook?
<valorie> tristan3199us1: not sure what you mean
<tristan3199us1> yeah.. but i installed desktop versions i think
<valorie> my husband uses windows, and I don't see much similarity
<valorie> see on the right, where it says search and launch?
<tristan3199us1> friends use my laptop time to time, i want them to be able to figure it out.. they get lost in gnome and i end up helping them the whole time.. its pretty annoying.. so i thought mabey kde would be easier for anybody to just pick up and go.. but it seems like its not the case
<valorie> there should be more choices for you there
<valorie> it's always been easy for me
<valorie> so I guess it's different depending on what people like
<valorie> Gnome drives me insane
<valorie> rather quickly
<valorie> lol
<tristan3199us1> it shows that i can add "widgets" and desktop settings
<valorie> but I have nothing against those who prefer that or windows or macOS or whatever
<tristan3199us1> and gnome is not the best i agree.. but its better than windows
<valorie> widgets are the same as what gnome calls plasmoids
<tristan3199us1> dont really use any of the plasmoids or widgets.. just extra work on my tiny computer.. tho i am used to gnome i think kde looks and feels better when it works.. i dont want a live usb.. i just want my gnome/kde to work together till i decide what i really want
<valorie> http://hanschen.org/2010/03/04/10-things-you-might-want-to-do-in-kde-sc-4-4/
<valorie> might give you a few ideas
<tristan3199us1> it had an annoying but useful menu the fist time that took the whole screen including where this black hole is.. but now.... ahhh... annoyed..
<valorie> some of the widgets are really useful, depending on what you want to do
<tristan3199us1> valorie: did you see http://tinypic.com/r/2qnv1gm/7
<valorie> yes, of course
<tristan3199us1> thats my real problem
<valorie> right
<tristan3199us1> what can i do about that.. is cairo-dock or some other gnome app doing this to me
<valorie> as I said, I had that problem a few weeks ago, but it's gone now
<valorie> I have no idea what caused it
<tristan3199us1> how can i get to a terminal or something to update it..
<valorie> I have no gnome apps that I can think of
<valorie> alt + F2 gets you to krunner
<valorie> you can run anything from there, including Konsole
<tristan3199us1> on my screenshot it shows all  my options.. except cairo-dock didnt get captured in the picture
<valorie> not sure what cairo-dock might me
<valorie> be
<tristan3199us1> some stupid toolbar launcher thingy
<tristan3199us1> its just a pretty toolbar thats useless
<tristan3199us1> lots of people like it tho.. its cool.. youtube it
<valorie> ah well, apt-get uninstall cairo-dock
<valorie> :-)
<tristan3199us1> lots of updates going on now.. and done
<valorie> cool
<valorie> the important bit is finding what you like, as you said
<valorie> the computer should serve you, not the other way around
<valorie> with that said, nighters all
<tristan3199us1> ahhh. nooooo
<tristan3199us1> your the only one here
<tristan3199us1> what about my damn annoying black hole of nothingness
<tristan3199us1> invalid operation uninstall
<rork> use remove instead
<rork> `apt-get remove cairo-dock`
<tristan3199us1> use sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock
<tristan3199us1> thanks rork that did it
<tristan3199us1> but still have blackhole on my screen
<tristan3199us1> did you see my screenshot
<rork> yes, do windows go over it or are they blacked out also?
<tristan3199us1> blacked out
<tristan3199us1> i have to work all my windows above it if i want to see it all
<tristan3199us1> plus cairo-dock is running.. but i uninstalled it.. wtf
<tristan3199us1> i also have no toolbar
<tristan3199us1> on the bottom of my screen
<rork> how did you install kde?
<tristan3199us1> i installed ubuntu whatever was before 10.10... upgraded.. then added the kde-desktop from the repos...
<tristan3199us1> when i boot it shows kubuntu.. and at shutdown as well... but gnome was first.. when i get to the login screen i can choose gnome or kde
<tristan3199us1> kde has a few kinks... gnome works fine...
<tristan3199us1> what the heck is this black square tho..
<rork> well I was thinking it might be a broken panel or something
<tristan3199us1> and why is cairo-dock still working if i uninstalled it..
<tristan3199us1> if i use the konsole to reset my panels.. will that effect my gnome install.. thats the only one working right so far..
<tristan3199us1> i like how i have it... now i want kde how i like that as well...
<rork> can you try to kill the cairo-dock?
<tristan3199us1> ill try but i know thats really not the problem..'
<tristan3199us1> i did quit cairo-dock.. but it didnt accually quit all the way..
<tristan3199us1> i have pidgin and firefox icons spinning in the black hole now..... ahhh... stupid computers
<rork> hehe, idd, they should just do what you think they should do :P
<BajK_> hey I'd like to capture a media stream (mp3 stream?) i.e. online radio from 16:00 to 17:00 today, how do I manage that?
<tristan3199us1> i right clicked cairo-dock went to quit.. hit yes.. but it still works... is it figgin designed by the hulk to never quit or something...
<tristan3199us1> tempted to do a hundred on the highway and throw it out the window... jk
<rork> have you configured your kde desktop or was it like this when you installed it?
<tristan3199us1> whats with the damn black square of hate anyways... valorie said it happend to her until she updated. and she doesnt have gnome installed so its definatly kde
<rork> have you configured your kde desktop or was it like this when you installed it?
<Anpu> hi, i cant find new kubuntu logo in some better quality. anyone has some tip where to look, or some link?
<tristan3199us1> i installed the kde desktop from the software repos in gnome... then (of course) made sure it accually worked.. but it doesnt show a desktop it shows some menu with a bunch of huge icons like internet, office, or whatever they were.. as far as i was concerned it looked ok, except it looked like some notebook version or something... is that normal for kde to show a strange menu at the beginning???????? i think its related to "s
<tristan3199us1> it simply clears my desktop
<tristan3199us1> did you see my screenshot
<tristan3199us1> http://tinypic.com/r/2qnv1gm/7
<BajK_> audacity just records nothing no matter which recording device i set
<rork> tristan3199us1: your message stoped here: `i think its related to "s`
<tristan3199us1> earch and launch" but everytime i click on a search and launch button it does nothing or askes about widgets.......... i have no ability to configure my desktop except now the search and launch thing isnt there when i start up kde... just a black desktop with not enough options
<tristan3199us1> stupid black square drives me nuts...
<tristan3199us1> please help
<tristan3199us1> you see my pic of my screen yet? im missing my toolbar with all the apps...
<tristan3199us1> alt-f2 everything in kde i guess... lol
<rork> tristan3199us1: right click the desktop > add panel
<tristan3199us1> also if i click search and  launch it simply clears my screen (except for this annoying black square) and i have to click top right to find this #kubuntu chat again
<tristan3199us1> add panel isnt an option if i right click the desktop
<rork> and the panel on top can't be used?
<tristan3199us1> run command is on top
<tristan3199us1> then add widgets
<tristan3199us1> then remove this desktop
<tristan3199us1> then lock screen
<tristan3199us1> then leave
<tristan3199us1> then desktop settings
<tristan3199us1> thats it
<tristan3199us1> you still there???
<rork> yep, just trying stuff
<tristan3199us1> thank you take your time... i just want this working RIGHT.. not ok
<rork> you're using the netbook desktop it seems. That explains why you can't add the panel.
<tristan3199us1> should i go to gnome (ubuntu) and uninstall the gnome desktop.. and just add a seporate partition instead.. even tho thats alot of work and memory
<rork> go to System Settings > WorkSpace Behaviour > Workspace > Set Workspace type to Desktop > Apply
<tristan3199us1> i have no system settings...
<tristan3199us1> i have menu.. witch says close.. only... desktop  (self explanitory) and page one... who knows what that is.. and seach and launch with does the same as desktop
<tristan3199us1> turns out page one brings me like weather and stuff
<tristan3199us1> still did you see my screen shot... what is this black square i hate so much....
<rork> What about Alt F2 > Start typing "system settings"
<tristan3199us1> i cant even imagine what is causing thing..
<tristan3199us1> got it
<tristan3199us1> now what
<rork> go to Workspace Behaviour
<tristan3199us1> workspace apperence and behaviour, window behavior::
<tristan3199us1> ??
<rork> Workspace appearance and behaviour I think
<tristan3199us1> rork can we pm for a min because i have only a few lines of visable chat..
<tristan3199us1> and i see what your telling me to look for
<tristan3199us1> now what
<tristan3199us1> i was good... i fixed it till i logged offf and back on...
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<tristan3199us1> i have to push Alt-
<collabra> ttt
<an1> hey my xsession crashes when i try to login into kubuntu 64 bit via gui. is says QMetaobject::invokemethod: no such method Konsole::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<an1>  x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: Client killed
<an1> (.xsession-error file content)
<an1>  it keeps asking for uname and password in a loop. i need to go into console mode and startx always, and it works. how can i login from gui directly? if its of any help, i needed to remove quiet splash boot option during installation
<an1>  or else it would just stop working
<rork> an1: I don't really know but it looks like your missing some files, maybe you should check your install (`sudo apt-get check`)
<collabra> an1: are you using 10.10 or 10.04?
<an1> 10.10
<bigjools> is there a current recommended best SIP phone app for Kubuntu?  Twinkle doesn't play so nice with Pulseaudio :/
<collabra> bigjools: i could be way off,.. but, ekiga,.. i think does sip.
<collabra> bigjools: i haven't checked... one sec.
<bigjools> collabra: thanks, it does but I was looking for a native QT app
<collabra> bigjools: no, offense, but if you know enough that you want a 'highbrow' native qt app,... what's the point in asking,... you either know of one,.. or have the capacity to research for yourself.
<bigjools> collabra: read my question again, I  was looking for a "recommended" one
<bigjools> no offence
<collabra> bigjools: none taken,...
<collabra> !recommendations
<collabra> !recommends
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> the best I could find was a page about a BoF at UDS Jaunty
<collabra> bigjools: yeah,...question,... why specifically qt?
<bigjools> gtk apps on kubuntu drive me insane
<bigjools> but if it works then I'll take it.  Although some integration with Kontact would be awesome
<collabra> kubuntu drives ME insane.
<bigjools> I tried plain ol Ubuntu once and managed an hour before heading back :)
<collabra> bigjools: what version do you have loaded.
<bigjools> maverick
<collabra> bigjools: no problem with broken kwin?,... (compiz)
<bigjools> nope, it's fine.
<collabra> bigjools: not pissed off with pulse audio?
<bigjools> extremely so
<bigjools> but since that got foisted on us in maverick I have no choice
<bigjools> Twinkle would have worked if I could remove Pulse
<collabra> bigjools: what about a sound wrapper?
<bigjools> how do you mean?
<collabra> convert pulse to alsa, or something?
<bigjools> pulse has alsa emulation, right?
<collabra> bigjools: you might look,... what soundsystem does Twinkle use?
<bigjools> alsa or oss
<haeggis> anyone?
<collabra> bigjools: you might look under 'audio' packages to find an alsa or oss wrapper,.. or, converter.
<haeggis> how do I change server in Quassel IRC?
<bigjools> right, good idea.
<collabra> bigjools: that will work with pulse
<bigjools> haeggis: File -> Networks -> Configure Networks
<bigjools> collabra: I'll take a look, thanks for the pointer.
<collabra> bigjools: np
<collabra> bigjools: drop me a pm if i'm not at my computer.
<bigjools> you bet
<collabra> bigjools: lemmy know how it goes.
<haeggis> thnx bigjools
<bigjools> np
<Hedron> hi all, I have a problem with firefox
<haeggis> I'm trying to connect to loic.AnonOps.net, but it won't work
<Hedron> when I am viewing page, part of the page just falls behind the rest when I am scrolling or selecting text
<Hedron> what can I do to correct this
<Hedron> it is quite annoying
<Hedron> I think it has to do with the video card of the laptop I am using
<Hedron> it is intel gme965
<Hedron> however I had no such problem before switching to kubuntu
<haeggis> same here Hedron...I've had a lot of hassle since I changed to Kubuntu
<Hedron> I personaly changed to kubuntu in hope for less problems than openSuSE, what I see however does not leave me with this impression
<haeggis> computer stalls, firefox crashes, VLC hangs up, Audacious loops
<Hedron> what the hell is going on with linux lately
<haeggis> I changed to Kubuntu 'cause the word was that KDE is more stable than Gnome
<Hedron> I am using linux for more than 10 years, it never was so buggy
<haeggis> so far I'm not impressed
<Hedron> you may whant to try fedora 14 with kde - very good
<Hedron> however my Intel card has problems with it
<haeggis> how's the GUI?
<haeggis> I kinda like the look of Kubuntu
<Hedron> it is the same
<Hedron> except the wallpaper
<Hedron> kde is kde no matter the distro
<Hedron> consistent look
<haeggis> and NOT happy with Intel?
<Hedron> also much better artwork for login manager
<Hedron> intel GME 965 is the worst video card ever
<Hedron> I have had ATi, nVidia and Intel
<haeggis> have no idea what's on this old Toshiba of mine
<Hedron> so far intell is the worst
<Hedron> lspci
<haeggis> I know it's Intel
<haeggis> but that's about it
<Hedron> just run it and you will know the model
<Hedron> lspci
<haeggis> in terminal?
<Hedron> yes
<Hedron> actually Fedora works fine with my card, except I have to use two monitors from time to time and it is slow with composition enabled
<Hedron> otherwise all ok
<haeggis> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Hedron> 915 works great, I had laptop with it
<haeggis> okay
<Hedron> you should not have problems with this one
<haeggis> thank's for the tip
<haeggis> I'll check out Fedora
<Hedron> also have in mind, that for some packages they have older versions
<Hedron> if you whant to use latest kde
<Hedron> you need to add the following repo:
<haeggis> there is ONE sole reason that I haven't completely converted to Linux
<haeggis> and that's Winamp
<Hedron> qmmp, audacious, clementine, amarok
<Hedron> xmms
<Hedron> after amarok, I have never looked back to winamp
<Hedron> http://kde-redhat.sourceforge.net/
<Hedron> just follow the instructions
<haeggis> Amarok crashes, loops, hangs, stalls
<hauni> hi guys. i'm a programmer and i like to have control of what i type. in the new 10.10 i just installed there is a feature that actually deletes loads of letters when hitting backspace 3 times ... that's plain annoying, how can i  deactivate that?
<JUaskajuaska> Hello. How I open a new tab with a determinated name (session) of the tab? konsole --new-tab --session "Neww :D" don't works... Help please.
<haeggis> it's the worst mediaplayer I have EVER tried
<Hedron> haeggis: amarok crashes
<Hedron> haeggis: this is something new
<Hedron> haeggis: I use it every day
<haeggis> tried it for two weeks, but eventually I gave up
<Hedron> haeggis: but you allways can try something else. qmmp is almost winamp
<Hedron> haeggis: even uses winamp2 skins
<haeggis> ooh?
<haeggis> but does it have all the amazing features Winamp has?
<haeggis> for instance; I have a disk that crashed, now I have 35000 songs titled 00001.mp3-35000.mp3
<haeggis> winamp can find tags to them all, and mp3 renamer renames all files
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using bluetooth. i am having problem sending files using bluedevil. need help
<haeggis> haven't found ANYTHING remotely like that in any linux help sections or repositories
<Hedron> haeggis: you have a pm message
<Hedron> haeggis: as for the features - not everything
<Hedron> but for basic player it is good
<phoenix_firebrd> winamp is a amaziong software, nothing is equal to it
<phoenix_firebrd> amarok is very good
<Hedron> haeggis: also you can always emulate winamp under wine, though it is not a very good idea
<phoenix_firebrd> its takes time to get accustomed to it
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: tried winamp with wine, works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: the skin is rendered good
<Hedron> yes, but when there are so much alternatives, the question is why
<haeggis> if one run Winamp under Wine, you will not get the new skins
<haeggis> OR the features of Winamp 2.x
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: i compared winamp's sound quality and features with qmmp, amarok, xmms2,audacious
<haeggis> so...you're better off with Audacious
<Hedron> I have not used winamp since version 2, so I have no personal idea how it works there
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: winamp is better than those
<phoenix_firebrd> but i am using amarok, its very good
<Hedron> I presume so, but I hate using wine for apps, which have alternatives, personal choice
<haeggis> Winamp in it's latest distro is simply amazing
<phoenix_firebrd> the equalizer presets are not good as winamp
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using bluetooth. i am having problem sending files using bluedevil. need help
<Hedron> bluedevil is good, however there are bugs
<phoenix_firebrd> qmmp skins are very small
<Hedron> I had problem pairing a bluetooh mouse lately
<haeggis> would love to help you, but Bluetooth on my fresh Kubuntu is waaay off line
<Hedron> what error you get?
<haeggis> I can ONLY send files
<phoenix_firebrd> first it was working fine, then after a kernel update bluetooth stopped working
<Hedron> I cannot browse some devices, other can, also bluetooth HID works fine
<haeggis> can't connect to passive equipment, and can't recieve files
<Hedron> as for usin it with alsa, maybe you need to have some additional packages and config
<Hedron> bluez-alsa to be precise
<phoenix_firebrd> i uninstalled the kernel , yesterday it was working fine, but not today, checked with a livecd , works fine
<Hedron> what the hcitool scan returns?
<Hedron> do you have list of devices
<Hedron> maybe the new kernel is not properly configured
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: i am getting the list of devices and i am able to browse the services usinf "sdptool browse"
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: sending of files and browsing of the phone memory card is not possible
<Hedron> this is strange
<haeggis> btw; I'm trying to join the war, but I simply get to this page, and don't really know what to do next; http://bit.ly/a/warning?url=http%3a%2f%2fpastehtml.com%2fview%2f1c8i33u.html&hash=e6iR3X
<Hedron> what war?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<JUaskajuaska> I want change the the session name (in tab) of konsole, I type:  dcop $KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION renameSession "ajuu"
<JUaskajuaska>  , but stderr say me:  ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!       ¿¿HedronWhy= ;(
<JUaskajuaska> I want change the the session name (in tab) of konsole, I type:  dcop $KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION renameSession "ajuu"
<JUaskajuaska>  , but stderr say me:  ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!       ¿¿Hedronwhy?*
<haeggis> I found the page; http://pastehtml.com/view/1c8i33u.html
<JUaskajuaska> shit!
<FloodBotK1> JUaskajuaska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> JUaskajuaska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: the kernel 2.6.35-23 was creating problem ,but i uninstalled it and using 2.6.35-22 which was working previously
<haeggis> but I still cannot get Quassel to change server
<haeggis> @Hedron: The war against those trying to close down Wikileaks
<Hedron> aha
<Hedron> phoenix_firebrd - you can try with 2.6.36.1
<haeggis> so...to help, I must first connect to a server called loic.AnonOps.net
<Hedron> phoenix_firebrd: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html - check out this link first
<haeggis> but, I don't seem to be able to do it
<JUaskajuaska> http://pastebin.com/5uNA3w1s
<tsimpson> JUaskajuaska: KDE4 uses dbus not dcop
<phoenix_firebrd> Hedron: i tried 2.6.37-x, but the graphics driver is not compatible
<JUaskajuaska> tsimpson: --" :S ty but I don't have dbus installed :p
<Hedron> phoenix_firebrd: 2.6.37-x is in rc stage
<Hedron> I use 2.6.36.1
<Hedron> it fixes a lot of problems
<JUaskajuaska> How I can make this? (change name session with dbus or konsole or etc?) pff..
<tsimpson> JUaskajuaska: yes you do, all KDE apps use DBus to communicate, use the qdbus tool instead of dcop
<JUaskajuaska> I don't change the session name with kdbus, uhh u.u , ty
<tsimpson> JUaskajuaska: try qdbus $KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE $KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION 1 "ajuu"
<JUaskajuaska> tsimpson: Method name '1' is not a valid member name.
<tsimpson> JUaskajuaska: sorry try: qdbus $KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE $KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION setTitle 1 "ajuu"
<tsimpson> or use "org.kde.konsole.Session.setTitle" instead of just "setTitle"
<JUaskajuaska> Yeah! Thank yooooooooou:))
<JUaskajuaska> tsimpson: amm... But if I change to other tab "ajuu" return the last name, why? :S
<JUaskajuaska> The tab is "wd" i use "dbus $KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE $KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION setTitle 1 "ajuu"
<JUaskajuaska> " and change to other application or other tab and rename to "wd" why?
<tsimpson> hmm, try changing 1 to 2
<tsimpson> qdbus $KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE $KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION setTitle 2 "ajuu"
<JUaskajuaska> If I put "2" don't change..
<JUaskajuaska> :-(
<tsimpson> I think it's due to bash setting the title itself
<JUaskajuaska> tsimpson: Isn't the title self
<tsimpson> JUaskajuaska: I'm not sure why its not working then, try asking in #kde and see if they know more
<JUaskajuaska> tsimpson: u.u okay... ty
<jacksonje> whenever I try to update to the kubuntu update ppa my X fails to launch. I'm using the nvidia blob driver. Any suggestions?
<collabra> jacksonje: i suggest using 10.04 LTS... 10.10 is just too buggy,... and not meant to be stable.
<jacksonje> with that advice I'd rather use another distribution
<collabra> jacksonje: some find 10.10 to be great, with little problems... I and others have found it very bugridden.
<collabra> jacksonje: the latest software needs time to mature... 10.10 is just not ready.
<jacksonje> I develop kde stuff, I'm not using old versions
<jacksonje> perhaps someone has actual advice on updating 10.10 to the updates ppa
<collabra> jacksonje: hey,... you need advice on upgrading,...
<collabra> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<collabra> jacksonje: have you tried a 'clean' install?
<jacksonje> I did a clean install
<jacksonje> it works fine
<jacksonje> I update to kde 4.5.4 through the update ppa and x fails to start
<collabra> jacksonje: it's just when you use the ppa
<jacksonje> it only fails on my nvidia machine, not on my ati machine
<collabra> jacksonje: ah,.. well, maybe the ppa has a bug... sounds like it.
<collabra> jacksonje: you know, these ppa's only carry the latest software... i'm not sure it's de-bugged thorougly before it's published.
<jacksonje> when you update to an updates ppa, do you do a normal update or a special update command?
<jacksonje> I noticed that it removes things like the kde workspace when you do a normal upgrade, but I do a kubuntu-desktop install afterwards
<collabra> jacksonje: I've always did a normal update: apt-get upgrade  .... then if there are still packages left over,.. i do a : apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacksonje> I'll try the dist-upgrade afterwards and see if that makes a difference
<collabra> jacksonje: it'll only make a difference if there are packages being left behind.
<jacksonje> well considering it removes essential packages with a plain update
<collabra> jacksonje: perhaps you should load the ppa,.. get it all up and running,... then do an: apt-get dist-upgrade\
<collabra> apt-get dist-upgrade
<collabra> i meant
<jacksonje> I'll try that this next attempt
<collabra> see if you can install it all at once
<jacksonje> so the next question is, if it fails again, is there a way I can turn on my network manager wifi connection without kde?
<goodtime> #ubuntu
<collabra> jacksonje: if that doesn't work,... upgrade all you can with just an: apt-get upgrade,.. then, : apt-get dist-upgrade to follow up.
<goodtime> sorry
<ewae> Hi, I am looking for c++ coders
<ewae> for an advice
<collabra> have you tried /join #c++
<ewae> ok i try thanks
<collabra> i know there's a c++ room here at freenode
<collabra> list the rooms
<jacksonje>   ##c++
<sobczyk> could there be a reason why my kubuntu can't access a samba share but windos xp can?
<sobczyk> it tell me it had a timeout
<avefenix> hola
<Elephantman> hi :) how can I make a samba shared folder use cifs instead of smbfs (address is currently smb://) ?
<collabra> Elephantman: you have to edit the smb.conf file
<collabra> Elephantman: i believe it's in /etc or /etc/samba
<collabra> Elephantman: from there you can change the setup to use cifs
<Elephantman> ok, looking at that collabra, thanks :)
<collabra> Elephantman: no problem,...ah, if you are using a GUI, there are programs you can use. like : gadmin-samba
<Elephantman> collabra: gadmin-samba seems to make it a bit complex since I'm not really into becoming a samba leet :) searching for the directive to add ton the conf file to move to cifs, seems more efficient
<collabra> Elephantman: good luck :)
<DiogenesW> servus
<phoenix_firebrd> is it 2.6.36 stabe. is it avaible in ppa?
<anon__> hi. I'm on 10.10, and by curiosity I just installed kde-desktop. Now on Gnome, pages displayed on Chromium look as if the fonts don't have smoothing applied. Under Appearance -> Fonts, I tried to change settings there, nothing affected Chromium. Then in Chromium I changed fonts, also no improvement. And this only happened after I installed KDE. Anyone has an idea on how to retrieve font-smoothing?
<anon__> (originally I was on Gnome)
<phoenix_firebrd> anon__: did you restart chrome after changing the font settings
<anon__> yes I did
<phoenix_firebrd> try restarting xserver
<anon__> but what's confusing me is that fonts everywhere else are just fine..
<phoenix_firebrd> anon__: that happens to me too. try setting the hinting to slit
<anon__> yup. did that. tried slight/medium/full, switched between RGB/GBR/etc.. nothing..
<phoenix_firebrd> is this happening to any other browser?
<anon__> nope. And I regularly use chromium/opera/firefox, all three at the same time
<anon__> so I can definitely notice when a change happens across all of them
<anon__> there's a Ubuntu Font extension for chrome which I even tried..
<phoenix_firebrd> so chromium is the odd man out
<anon__> yes.. but why after kde-desktop?
<phoenix_firebrd> i seen the problem earlier. my font size =12 , font =ubuntu
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> i really need some
<inashdeen> i am a newbie for kde
<phoenix_firebrd> font smoothing is done better in ubuntu
<inashdeen> my fonts hurt
<inashdeen> i installed kubuntu-desktop package on mint linux
<inashdeen> then my font just turn bad
<inashdeen> like gross
<inashdeen> not for all apps
<inashdeen> for gnome or independent apps like google chrome
<inashdeen> any fix
<inashdeen> anyone?
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen:try disabling font smoothing
<inashdeen> how is that done
<inashdeen> i am a serious new bie
<inashdeen> anyone
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: kmenu->applications->setting->system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: application appearence->fonts
<inashdeen> i am using version 4.5
<inashdeen> application appearance doesnt seem to exist
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: are you in settings
<inashdeen> <phoenix_firebrd>
<inashdeen> yeah
<inashdeen> from there???
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: search font
<inashdeen_> sorry bout that
<inashdeen_> irc issues
<inashdeen_> alright
<inashdeen_> <phoenix_firebrd>
<inashdeen_> i seen everything except font smoothing
<inashdeen_> huhuhu
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: did you find the font settings
<inashdeen_> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: can you see anti-alising setting?
<inashdeen_> yes'
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen: is it disabled?
<inashdeen_> i just disabled it'
<phoenix_firebrd> inashdeen_: restart the system and see
<inashdeen_> alright
<inashdeen_> a minute
<phoenix_firebrd> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<phoenix_firebrd> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> i believe there is improvement
<inashdeen> but i dont think its adequate
<inashdeen> everything looks thin
<inashdeen> n
<inashdeen> not smooth
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> wanna ask a second question
<inashdeen> i have multiple desktop environment
<inashdeen> will any change i made in kde
<inashdeen> affect how the fonts look in gnome??
<phoenix_firebrd_> inashdeen_: you have you try with trial and error method. you have to restart the applications after changing the settings to see the difference
<phoenix_firebrd_> inashdeen: if you need i will tell you my settings
<inashdeen> sure
<sysop1> hi guys
<inashdeen> actually
<inashdeen> i got tons to ask
<inashdeen> how to put an fb icon on the panel
<inashdeen> or google chrome
<inashdeen> why my wine browse c option is not working
<inashdeen> HOW to change the usplash from blue to black
<sysop1> damn all I want to know is how to get rid of the iView gui files not installed in anyremote.
<sysop1> iViewer I mean
<inashdeen> anyone?
<sysop1> "iViewer GUI files"  not installed when I do a config check on anyremote and I cant find a package for them. google just showed me a message abou t the tranglastion of that messge
<sysop1> kanyremote that is.
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<CQ> is ther a way to set the default page to a4 and landscape and centimeter units for gwenview? or can it be done at a system level?
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> anyone out there
<inashdeen> remeber me?
<inashdeen> anybody knows ho to change the usplash theme??
<collabra> inashdeen: the splash themes are controlled by 'phonon' i believe.
<collabra> inashdeen: phonon is exclusive to the ubuntu line of distros,... i don't think they have others to choose from
<collabra> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen
<inashdeen> phonon?
<inashdeen> whats that
<collabra> !phonon
<collabra> inashdeen: look it up in aptitude,... i believe it is the frontend to the initial splash screens....u know, the boot screen
<collabra> is that what you're talking about
<collabra> !bootscreen
<collabra> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<inashdeen> all right
<inashdeen> is gui or something else
<inashdeen> i mean like terminal
<inashdeen> causo i got terminophobia
<collabra> yeah,... you can open a terminal. su or sudo aptitude.... then look up phonon
<John_User> Hi
<John_User> I need some help
<John_User> I cannot find any help on the foroum or over the net
<John_User> so I decided to join the channel
<John_User> I recently installed kubuntu 10.10 on my pc
<John_User> but I have no sound
<ksardas> no sound at all?
<John_User> My soundcard is a Creative Soundblaster 24 live!
<John_User> It is intergrated on the motherboard
<John_User> It is fully recognized from kubuntu
<rork> Sorry for the stupid question but have you set all volumes in kmix to max?
<John_User> I use the alsa drivers
<John_User> yes
<John_User> using alsamixer and kmix
<John_User> the same result
<John_User> I have tried alsa monitor while playing an audio file, a video file, a youtube file
<rork> Is the soundblaster you only sound card?
<John_User> and it shows
<ksardas> try oss then
<ksardas> or just jeck your audio cable
<John_User> on alsa monitor I can see the volume green bar moving when I play a file
<John_User> but I cannot hear anything from the speakers or headphones
<John_User> the cables are ok
<John_User> I have read something about disabling the digital output..
<John_User> using analog-digital switch
<John_User> but there is not such a channel on mixer
<John_User> just the spdif that can be muted or not
<John_User> any advice?
<John_User> I would really apriciate it, cause I found Kubuntu 10.10 the very best distro this time
<John_User> (in exception of the problem with my soundcard)
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i mounted an external hdd with dolphin
<John_User> Just to say that I am an intermidiate linux user not an expert
<Nick_Meister> but every time i try to edit a file it says  read only file system
<tsimpson> Nick_Meister: what filesystem is on the hdd?
<Nick_Meister> fat32
<Nick_Meister> i think..
<tsimpson> check the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and see what it's identified as
<John_User> ksardas..
<John_User> you told me to try oss
<ksardas> yep
<John_User> how could I try oss instead of alsa?
<Nick_Meister> /dev/sdb2   *        3825        4864     8353800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Nick_Meister> ntfs
<ksardas> just switch to it in amarok config
<John_User> thanks I'll give a try
<Nick_Meister> tsimpson, so what could be wrong?
<tsimpson> probably that the default NTFS driver is read-only, you need to use something called "NTFS-3g" to have read-write access
<tsimpson> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<John_User> how could I switch from alsa to oss in amarok config?
<John_User> through phonon link?
<John_User> Does anyone use soundblaster 24 live! on Kubuntu?
<amichair> tsimpson, Nick_Meister: I thought ntfs3g with read/write support has been the default for several years now... there shouldn't be any problem with an external ntfs disk running out of the box (I do it all the time)
<tsimpson> amichair: me too, but I don't have any ntfs disks/partitions to check against
<amichair> tsimpson: I have both internal and USB ntfs mounts, all working just fine
<amichair> the only hiccup I see is a warning that it can't change permissions when copying to the disk (but this has no negative effect)
<Nick_Meister> amichair, i thought so too but aparantly it did not work for me until i did that ntfs-config thing
<amichair> Nick_Meister: is this on a stock kubuntu installation? which release?
<Nick_Meister> kubuntu 10.10
<John_User> Does anyone use soundblaster 24 live! on Kubuntu 10.10?
<amichair> Nick_Meister: how strange. I don't even have ntfs-config here. I wonder what was wrong...
<Nick_Meister> amichair, i used sudo apt-get to get it
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> anybody know how to change boot screen
<yofel> inashdeen: in which release?
<inashdeen> kde 4.5
<inashdeen> i installed kubuntu-desktop package on julia mintlinux
<inashdeen> linuxmint
<inashdeen> sorry
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> this sound crazy
<inashdeen> just wanna ask
<yofel> inashdeen: I don't know much about Mint, but I'm guessing it uses plymouth too since julia seems to be quite new. In this case you want to look at the plymouth themes in the repos
<yofel> inashdeen: and please be patient, if nobody answers you it means that nobody knows the answer to your question currently, not that you're ignored
<inashdeen> no,no
<inashdeen> not like that
<inashdeen> first
<inashdeen> both plymout
<FloodBotK1> inashdeen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> inashdeen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> why do we have 2 floodbots...
<inashdeen> ubuntu and kubuntu existed,
<Pici> yofel: lag probably.
<yofel> ah
<inashdeen> so, how to choose between the two. second, i want to ask new question actually, let say we have two desktop environment, do kde and gnome choose between software? i mean, is there like google chrome is managed by kde, firefox by gnome
<yofel> inashdeen: plymouth is configured by alternatives, 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' for the graphical splash and 'text.plymouth' for the text splash
<inashdeen> or something like that???? because since i installed kde, my google chrome is not smooth at all, and it is using kde cursor even in gnome session
<inashdeen> yeah, the terminal thingy sound kind of scary, do u know any gui options
<yofel> inashdeen: kde and gnome use different graphical libraries, but should work fine when the apps are used in the other desktop env.
<yofel> inashdeen: there is kalternatives and galternatives
<inashdeen> how is that again?
<inashdeen> what is kalternatives and galternatives and how do i configure it
<yofel> as for the cursor I'm not sure, there is a x-cursor-theme alternative which might interfere, but usually the desktop environments have their own cursor settings
<yofel> inashdeen: first install them, then I'm not sure, haven't used them in ages
<yofel> (you only need one of them, first is for kde second for gnome)
<inashdeen> ok
<inashdeen> kind of found a solution for the boot thingy
<inashdeen> wanna ask
<inashdeen> can i used both
<inashdeen> and reconfigure things every time i change D.E
<yofel> you can have both installed, just change the alternative when you switch DE
<John_User> Does anyone use Soundblaster 24live! on kubuntu?
<collabra> !compatibility
<collabra> !compat
<collabra> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<collabra> !hcl
<collabra> John_User: i knew i'd get it eventually.... check the HCL list.... i dunno.
<collabra> John_User: you may need to install some 'firmware' files.... after you check the HCL, try searching for firmware in a package manager.
<collabra> John_User: or, search for soundblaster in a 'description' enabled package search....
<collabra> John_User: lemmy know what you find out.
<collabra> :)
<John_User> The soundcard is properly identigied from the system,
<inashdeen> hi
<collabra> John_User: but no sound?
<inashdeen> having problem with firefox and google chrome font after installing kubuntu-desktop
<inashdeen> any ideas how to fix that??
<John_User> pulse volume meter shows normal activity when I play a file
<John_User> but I have no sound on my ears!
<John_User> nor from speakers neither from headphones
<collabra> John_User: click on the sound icon in the system tray and tell me if you can choose mixer.
<John_User> yes I can
<collabra> John_User: and what options does it give you
<John_User> all the options
<John_User> just that
<John_User> now I have only one channel
<John_User> cause I installed pulse audio
<collabra> John_User: it's in the mixer,... ohhh
<John_User> the channel is ca0106 Soundblaster Analog Stereo
<John_User> Before install pulse
<John_User> I could see all channels as described in alsa documentation for this device
<John_User> except a switch "analog digital"
<collabra> John_User: yeah,... pulse comes standard in kubuntu 10.10,... 10.10 sucks for me. too many bugs,... i suggest you go back to 10.04 and be happy and more importantly 'stable'.... my advice.
<John_User> I unistalled pulse
<John_User> tried alsa
<John_User> and reinstalled pulse
<collabra> John_User: it's in the mixer,... close to guaranteed.
<John_User> I tried alsamixer also
<John_User> the same problem
<John_User> I have read somewhere that I have to disable digital output
<John_User> This could by using a channell called "analog-digital switch"
<collabra> John_User: you just need to mess with them all till you get your sound,... for example I'm using some intel based high def sound card,... and i've got three sliders for main sound alone,...
<John_User> I don;t won't to use another disto
<John_User> My souncard is intergrated on the mainboard
<John_User> as standalone it is supported
<John_User> but the motherboard is not list on HCL
<John_User> I asked if someone uses soundblaster 24 live! cause
<collabra> John_User: i'm only suggesting that you rely on and get to know 10.04 LTS...Long Term Service is the way to go. people who want the cutting edge software get cutting edge bugs...sall' i'm sayin.
<John_User> there are a lot of posts on the forum and over the net
<John_User> but noone i solved..
<John_User> it is not free, isn't it?
<collabra> John_User: sure 10.04 LTS is free,... lemmy get the link.
<collabra> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<John_User> My soundcard could be combatible with an older version of Kubuntu 10.10?
<John_User> I think not
<collabra> John_User: yeah,... it's calll lucid lynx 10.04 LTS,... man, stick with a distro for a while. It's a good platform.
<John_User> I just don't want to reinstall the whole OS just for a driver..
<John_User> and the n to be again dissapointed
<collabra> John_User: look, you've been let down,... now, i'm sure there's a fix for your problem. but, just to have it in the first place has got to be frustrating
<John_User> have you ever try lucid lynx?
<John_User> Does it have gui installation?
<collabra> 10.10 isn't a true distro... simply because it isn't maintained like lucid lynx
<collabra> 10.10 will last for six months and then you will have problems with the upgrade all over again...
<John_User> I am downloading 10.04.1 LTS
<collabra> 10.10,... the way i've learned to see it anyway is just a technology display,... not meant to be stable secure or reliable.
<John_User> the installation is via gui interface?
<collabra> John_User: and then in a few years when 10.04 LTS is ready for an upgrade, they will get it right.
<collabra> John_User: i believe so, yes. unless you got the 'alternative' 10.04 LTS disc.
<John_User> ok
<John_User> I'll give it a try
<John_User> !
<collabra> John_User: the 'alt' disc is in text format
<John_User> thank you for your time
<collabra> John_User: np let me know how it goes
<John_User> I am downloading the normal
<John_User> where are you from ?
<collabra> John_User: if i'm not at my computer i'll be in the room.
<collabra> John_User: portland oregon,.. you?
<John_User> greece
<John_User> that's why my english is awful!
<collabra> John_User: nice =)
<John_User> anyway
<John_User> cu!
<collabra> John_User: don't forget to drop me a p.m. and tell me what you think of 10.04.... I'm sure it will be a more pleasant experience than 10.10
<bug27> hi all, nube here
<collabra> John_User: don't forget to drop me a p.m. and tell me what you think of 10.04.... I'm sure it will be a more pleasant experience than 10.101
<bug27> can anyone help with a snd problem, onS
<collabra> John_User: ciao!
<John_User> geia sou
<collabra> bug27: I'll try to help... what's up?
<bug27> i have a snd prob on Kubuntu 10.04LTS, sond from headphones but not internal speakers
<bug27> i have a snd prob on Kubuntu 10.04LTS, sond from headphones but not internal speakers
<bug27> oops, SOUND
<collabra> bug27: click on the 'speaker' icon in the system tray and choose 'mixer'
<bug27> ok, but it was working yesterday , its happend since i rebooted today
<bug27> ok, am at mixer
<collabra> bug27: now, under 'settings' choose 'configure channels'
<bug27> ok, next
<bug27> i have , master, MIc Boost, speaker, headphone, PCM
<collabra> bug27: can you tell me what options are in the box at left.
<bug27> available is Beep and Capture on the right is i have , master, MIc Boost, speaker, headphone, PCM
<collabra> bug27: you want to drag and drop from the left: master, mic boost, speaker, headphone, pcm, and capture.
<collabra> to the right box,...
<bug27> ok most of them were already there, but capture is on the right too now
<bug27> leaving only beep on the left
<collabra> bug27: you only added capture,..?
<bug27> correct
<collabra> bug27: sht!,... well, ok, you can save and exit back to you mixer
<bug27> notd and i have checked in terminal with alsamixer
<collabra> bug27: try unchecking 'headphones' and see if that takes care of it.
<collabra> bug27: do you have anything plugged in to an audio jack somewhere?
<bug27> no
<collabra> 'headphones' isn't checked
<collabra> ?
<bug27> it's a laptop, ASUS K42F the 3.5mm jack is an headphone/mic jack in one
<collabra> yeah,.. what about the 'headphone' check box on the 'mixer'
<bug27> i have moved headphones back to the left in mixer cong channels box
<collabra> bug27: no,.. go dig it back out.
<bug27> ok , did that, when uncheck and check it do you mute/unmute?
<collabra> try it both ways,...
<collabra> bug27: i'm sorry, not too sure it's within the mixer
<bug27> i tried every whicj way but loose
<collabra> but, those mixer setting can be tricky.
<collabra> what about your pcm setting?
<bug27> in multimedia system settigns, i have HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog) as first choice
<bug27> PCM is all the way up
<collabra> yeah i have an alc1200
<bug27> everything is up
<collabra> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bug27> except Mic Boost
<collabra> bug27: i just dunno... hopefully the above will help.
<kyle_> ???
<bug27> when i rebooted this morning, some bugs were automatically fixed and i just clicked ok, then the internal speakers stopped working
<collabra> bug27: did you install any software....?
<bug27> no extra software, i was listening to MP3's lat night with Amarok
<bug27> all ws good
<collabra> bugs... automatically fixed,..? what were they,... do you remember any details.
<bug27> booted into Win7 to do some itunes stuff then back into Kubuntu
<bug27> sorry 3 bugs were auto fixed , i don't remeber
<bug27> is there a log file buried somewhere
<collabra> bug27: cause', nothing is 'automatically fixed' in linux
<yofel> bug27: do you mean updates installed?
<bug27> yes
<yofel> bug27: /var/log/apt/history.log contains what was updated when
<bug27> can i get to that thru dolphin
<yofel> should work
<bug27> Upgrade: libmagickcore2 (6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1, 6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1.1), libmagickwand2 (6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1, 6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1.1)
<bug27> they were the upgrades listed for today
<bug27> any ideas
<yofel> that's imaging related and not sound, don't know then, sry
<masaibana> Im trying to configure kppp out of default network manager on kubuntu, but I dont know how to make it work. Everytime I connect my pc, I got message: Unnable to querry modem.
<masaibana> What I need to do to configure it right?
<bug27> ok, i'll work thru it, same snd issues with most other distro's as well
<collabra> MaSa69: have you loaded the proprietary modem driver?
<collabra> it's in 'system', 'settings', or 'utilities' off the main application menu
<masaibana> when using default network manager, it works. I want to use kppp cause I think I can configure it better there..?
<collabra> masaibana: there should be a green icon that says something like hardware drivers,... or somethin.
<masaibana> no, nothing
<collabra> masaibana: well,... good luck.
<masaibana> I think I should shut down default network manager. But I dont know how. Am I right?
<collabra> i'll never understand why people gotta go messing with something that works.
<masaibana> It work slowly later these week..
<masaibana> I think I can overclock it, maybe...?
<collabra> masaibana: that was probably because it's dialup... and not much to do with the program that connected you.
<masaibana> Maybe missconfiguration or malware?
<collabra> masaibana: cause it's the modem that keeps the connection and not the program.
<collabra> the program just receives the data from the modem.
<collabra> it to a degree controls the flow of data, but not the connection itself.
<Roey> hey all, anyone else having an issue with the Keyboard Settings not being respected in the new PPA debs?  My "[x] Make Capslock an additional Control" setting, "Both shift together" to switch keyboard layouts setting, keyboard repeat rate and repeat delay are set, but I don't see this behavior....
<Roey> ...getting respected by apps
<masaibana> collabra: I see. It really no more hope for this one. Thankyou for explanation.
<bug27> hi again, can i install 10.10 over the top of 10.04LTS, or does it need to be a fresh install
<masaibana> One more question: Is there any way to use two different size partitions as RAID? Mean to enchance read/write access. Does anyone know how to configure it?
<Roey> (any maintainer here?)
<rork> bug27: you can do a dist-upgrade, most likely your favourite package manage software has an option
<bug27> ok , ta i'll have a look
<rork> Roey: #ubuntu-dev I think
<maco> el
<Roey> rork:  yeah, and I asked in #ubuntu+1 and got kicked back to here :P
<Roey> heh
<bug27> i had a look in Kpackagekit and it didn't show up , am i lookinf in the right spot, i download the cd can i just indsert it and let it load over the top
<yofel> rork: and the *K*ubuntu devs are in #kubuntu-devel and only a few in #ubuntu-devel
<collabra> masaibana: truly faithless,... not hopeless.
<phoenix_firebrd_> need ppa for kinux kernel 2.6.36
<phoenix_firebrd_> need ppa for linux kernel 2.6.36
<masaibana> collabra: Im not sure..
<masaibana> Is there any way to use two different size partitions as RAID? Mean to enchance read/write access? or there is any porgram for it? Does anyone know here?
<masaibana> Does anybody had experience with RAID here?
<phoenix_firebrd_> found it "ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa"
<masaibana> need to get out of here. Chat comfortably anywhere.. :)
<markus____> I create a deb for my game. the binary I store in /usr/bin where should the game data go to?
<yofel> markus____: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<markus____> yofel: thanks
<Roey> hey is there a PPA maintainer here?
<Roey> (at all?)
<phoenix_firebrd_> i am too searching for the same
<alexbn> hello from romania
<Roey> ce faci
<alexbn> testam irc-ul de aici :)
<Roey> pardon me I don't have my keyboard layout correct (since it got hosed in the latest PPAs)
<Roey> ah
<phoenix_firebrd_> Roey: your problem is not fixed yet?
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd_:  not at all
<Roey> this is Linux after all
<Roey> problems just linger here for months :P
<phoenix_firebrd_> may be not. have you tried in #ubuntu or #kde?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes I have.
<Roey> it's from the latest PPAs
<phoenix_firebrd_> Roey: what is your kubuntu version again?
<Roey> 10.10
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd_:  with the latest KDE PPAs
<phoenix_firebrd_> Roey: did you try with root permission
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd_:  oh, interesting... I have not.  I should try
<phoenix_firebrd_> Roey: good luck
<phoenix_firebrd_> brb
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<john-user> hi
<john-user> i need some help
<john-user> I had kubuntu 10.10 installed
<john-user> and I had no sound
<john-user> someone here advice me to change to lynx
<john-user> and so I did
<john-user> but still no sound!!
<john-user> My soundcard is an onboard SB 24 live!
<john-user> the OS Ubuntu 10.4.1 LTS (lucid lynx)
<john-user> I have read a lot of posts on the foroum without any result
<john-user> If someone could give me any advice I would really apreciate it
<john-user> anyone?
<Ginbuntu> hi
<Ginbuntu> I installed kde 4.6 beta1 but it is unstable. can I remove it without reinstalling kkubuntu?
#kubuntu 2010-12-08
<Sentynel> okay, so I've got two monitors connected to my computer, configured in the nvidia x server settings and stuff. both monitors are working, I can move my mouse between them, add widgets, panels etc to the second... but I can't work out how to actually move windows to the other screen, or open them on that screen
<ads> morning
<ads> I've got a problem with NetworkManager: dhcp is requesting a dns server, the dhcp server is providing the dns server, but NetworkManager does not add the nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf. It does add the "search" value, if provided. What's wrong?
<Sentynel> well that wasn't very successful; tried enabling xinerama, rebooted, and kdm wouldn't start properly
<yofel> Ginbuntu: if you installed it from the PPA, you can use 'ppa-purge' (needs to be installed first) to downgrade the packages
<yofel> I'm not sure if the configuration files will work fine with 4.5 though, since downgrades don't get tested
<Sentynel> both screens blinked on and off every couple of seconds; eventually (by holding ctrl+alt+f2 for a while) I managed to drop out to text-only mode and restore a backup xorg.conf
 * Sentynel tries nvidia twinview instead
<Boom_Farmer> After a playing minecraft for a while, plasma-desktop expands to take up more than a gig of memory. It does this randomly and without warning, slowing down the machine. If I kill plasma-desktop and restart it, the computer will speed back up, but it's annoying. Does anyone know why this happens or how I can fix it?
<ScottyK> I upgraded to KDE 4.5.4 this weekend, and then shut off the computer. went to turn it on today, and after logging on, just get the blue wallpaper background. nothing else loads. Went to recovery mode, and fixed broken packages, then rebooted. still can't get in, suggestions?
<ironfroggy_> I have an install of 10.10 that has been sitting at 77% for over ten minutes. anything i can do to cleanly retry?
<jordan> yoou may have a bad sector
<jordan> im a noob
<jordan> iron, not that i know of
<jordan> you already been writing on your partition
<jordan> find out what hard rive brand you have
<jordan> drive*
<ironfroggy_> its a branch new machine. just unpacked it.
<ironfroggy_> i'd be pissed.
<ironfroggy_> oh, suddenly it says its done.
<jordan> your company should have software that can see if theres anything wrong with your hard drive
<harleen> hi
<ironfroggy_> from 77% to done in <1sec
<harleen> do people watch television?
<jordan> good :)
<jordan> harl, sometimes
<jordan> iron, have you try uploading your os?
<jordan> booting up i mean
<bdizzle> hi, anyone here familiar with working with the /etc/hosts file?
<Snowhog> bdizzle: What's your question?
<bbeck_> I notice that amarok 2.4 beta has been announced, but I'm not able to find it. apt-get update/grade doesn't show it as an upgrade item.  Has anyone else been able to get it?
<bdizzle> I usually use firefox as my browser and was wondering if there was a way to auto-retrieve the IP addresses of websites I usually visit and insert them and the DNS into the hosts file?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to learn how to build my own hosts file
<bdizzle> err, DNS system
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: bear in mind that reading a large hosts file impacts the time it takes to load a website.
<bdizzle> I know
<bdizzle> I'll comment most of it out if I'm not using it
<bbeck_> I would imagine though reading a host file even a large one, would be faster than querying a domain server.  though that's just a guess
<GabrielYYZ> bbeck_: i think it's not
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: you can do "whois www.website.com" in konsole or in a website that provides the whois service to check the ip
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: there's an easier way, but i can't remember right now
<bbeck_> you can use the host command.
<bdizzle> ooh, it looks like this bulldog program builds one for me too
<bdizzle> yeah, I know.. but that's manual, I was hoping to set up something automatic
<GabrielYYZ> bbeck_: thanks!
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: why not edit firefox's about:config and increasing the cache for dns queries? i think that'd be simpler
<bdizzle> I wasn't aware that existed?
<bdizzle> which option is it GabrielYYZ?
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle:  give me a sec
<bdizzle> thanks
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: check it out: http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/preferences-tweaks.html it's the DNS section
<bbeck_> Out of curiousity, what's the goal for using your hosts file?  Is it speed or just in case you loose your DNS server?
<bdizzle> little of both
<bdizzle> and thanks GabrielYYZ
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: sure, no problem
<GabrielYYZ> the hosts file method isn't all that great, i have a big hosts file for blocking bad sites and it slows down the loading times a bit
<GabrielYYZ> it's not like it's a minute or anything but it's noticeable
<bdizzle> odd.... network.dnsCache doesn't exist
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: you create the entry and select integer, the website explains how to
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> didn't read the next line, duh
<_abhishek> I have ugpgraded my machine from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 not when i restart its freez on checking battery status
<_abhishek> any idea whats wrong
<bdizzle> oooh, I like this site GabrielYYZ, thank you very much
<GabrielYYZ> bdizzle: glad you like it, you're welcome
<_abhishek> any idea please help
<_abhishek> its stuck from last two days
<_abhishek> is it possible to reinstall kubuntu without formating my root partation
<_abhishek> i have swap
<_abhishek> and root is ext4
<prashanth> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how to add more fonts to Konsole's font list?
<prashanth> I am trying to use ubuntu font for the konsole.
<prashanth> Anyone?
<prashanth> ??
<bbeck_> prefrontal: You probably are already aware, but the ubuntu font is not fixed width.  There is work at canonical at making a fixed width version.
<Goliath>  how can i make my clock not say am or pm near time?
<bbeck_> Goliath: I believe you go to System Settings -> Locale -> Country / Region & Language (right side tab) -> Date & Time (top tab)
<Goliath> i start my system and knetworkmanager doesnt appear on tray
<Goliath> what can i do?
<bbeck_> Goliath: Is Network Management checked in the Sys Tray configuration?
<Goliath> how do i check that?
<bbeck_> Right click on your sys tray -> select System Tray Settings from the context menu -> In the display section you should see a list of items you can hide or make visible.  On my machine Network Management is one of those items.
<Goliath> k it worked
<Goliath> gg
<danae> hey
<danae> how do i rerun the kwallet setup? I pressed cancel the first time and didnt enter a password
<bdizzle> hi, I was wandering how do I block a range of IP addresses?
<bdizzle> I've got Firestarter running and I keep getting hits from a few people and I'd like to know how to just block them outright
<jschall_> bdizzle: use iptables to block xxx.xxx.xxx.0/16, i believe
<jschall_> bdizzle: idk about firestarter
<jschall_> bdizzle: my philosophy is: let them try.
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> I hate asking this, but is there a gui interface to iptables?
<jschall_> i haven't had a linux box broken into, ever. at least, not that i've noticed.
<jschall_> bdizzle: pretty sure iptables is what firestarter uses.
<bdizzle> ok
<GabrielYYZ> GUFW is also a front end for iptables, IIRC
<jschall_> bdizzle: wikipedia: "Firestarter is a free and open source personal firewall tool that uses the Netfilter (iptables/ipchains) system built into the Linux kernel.
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<zoggy> hi there, is there any way to disable the plasma task manager previewing any windows that i hover over on the task bar please? it's killing my thought process. thanks so much
<jschall_> zoggy: system settings, desktop effects,
<jschall_> zoggy: all effects
<jschall_> zoggy: taskbar thumbnails, under appearance
<zoggy> thanks jschall_
<jschall_> zoggy: about 17 down
<zoggy> jschall_: but that is off. yet still when i hover over any items on my taskbar, the entire screen fades and it uses the whole screen to preview that taskbar entry
<jschall_> zoggy: oh. hold on, let me look into it
<jschall_> zoggy: right click on any item in the task bar, task manager settings
<jschall_> zoggy: highlight windows
<zoggy> jschall_: i think you've pointed me in the right direction! it's the one 2 down from that called "highlight window"!
<zoggy> jschall_: man you rock!!!!
<zoggy> that's been driving me crazy for months
<zoggy> just never have a moment to figure it out
<jschall_> zoggy: you can also disable the annoying grouping there
<jschall_> zoggy: grouping pisses me off.
<jschall_> zoggy: extra clicks
<zoggy> jschall_: totally!!!!!
<zoggy> jschall_: ah! now my little world is complete. thanks a million
<jschall_> zoggy: i'd also do "only show tasks from the current desktop," if you use multiple desktops.
<zoggy> jschall_: agreed
<john_user> hi collabra!
<john_user> hi collabra!
<john_user> I need some help with my soundcard
<john_user> could anyone give me any advice??
<GabrielYYZ> !ask | john_user
<ubottu> john_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john_user> could anyone provide me some help?
<GabrielYYZ> john_user: if you don't say what the problem is, we can't help :(
<john_user> I have no sound
<john_user> My soundcard is a soundblaster  24 live!
<john_user> it is fully recognised from the system as ca0106
<heri> <heri> what are you..
<collabra> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<john_user> 04:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<user> hi
<user> i have a problem more with my computer than with the os, but maybe someone can help me anyway
<user> I have an hp laptop and when switching it on it shoes HP before it even boots the os. this screen already shows strangly
<user> also lines of text of the boot loader
<user> lines have like a shadow that writes the same line hardly visible, and additionally it looks a bit like a snow storm
<user> once i start x it stays black and every once in a while for a fraction of a second it flickers so that I can glimpse at the desktop
<user> what is that? graphcs card? driver? bios?
<user> x is more affected than text mode before starting x, ctrl aöt f1 stays black for a few seconds then ist like a changing color screensaver
<jado> hello, how do i create an ad-hoc network with knetworkmanager? i've tried adding an ad-hoc wireless network but noone can detect it
<heri> hello friednds
<collabra> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<collabra> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<collabra> sudo apt-get install automake
<collabra> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<collabra> !make > john_user
<ubottu> john_user, please see my private message
<c2tarun> no sound in KDE :(
<c2tarun> can anyone please help. i m not getting any sound in KDE. the sound was coming in GNOME
<larsjaaa> c2tarun: try alsamixer on the command line,
<larsjaaa> c2tarun: press F5, I think its the best interface to check that nothing is muted an so on
<c2tarun> everything is at maximum here.
<c2tarun> larsjaaa: ya nothing is muted
<larsjaaa> c2tarun: try to troubleshoot soundcard? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<larsjaaa> c2tarun: maybe even better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<user> I need to hand in my computer to a computer garage. I will have to wipe all my data
<user> can I copy it over and back securely with dd ?
<user> I mean is this reliable and will it copy over EVERYTHING   including my cookies my different partitions and the bootloader?
<user> (Am new to linux, so sorry if it's a noob question)
<user> and can dd also read the zfs partition a friend made on the computer? (he uses solaris i think)
<user> (I can only login to kubuntu tho)
<valorie> dd will indeed copy EVERYTHING
<valorie> although maybe a bit too literally for most uses
<valorie> I don't know about zhs, but I don't know why not
<valorie> it literally is copying all the bits
<valorie> not the files
<valorie> if you want to copy the files, you are better off with rsync, etc.
<user> valorie: well I wanto to copy it 1:1 and once I get the computer back copy it back using a live cd
<valorie> might indeed work perfectly for that
<user> If I understood it correctly dd makes it be exactly my hdd as is now, so I'd not need install the os again
<user> cool, thanks
<valorie> right
<user> thogh the "might" makes me a bit insecure...
<valorie> you should read up on it
<valorie> don't rely on random helpful people on IRC -- be your own expert
<user> have a specific link or do you mean wikipedia article about dd?
<valorie> I try to read the scrollback in this channel, and do see bad advice occasionally
<user> before I'm an expert, I think the sun will have tunred into a red giant
<valorie> man dd, probably
<user> ok, thank you
<valorie> no, an expert reads enough to feel secure, and then does something
<user> ok, will try to understand cryptic man text... ;-)
<user> thx, valorie
<valorie> if you want to be absolutely sure, make two backups -- one with DD, and one of just your data with rsync
<maco> user: yes it is exact bit for bit copy. no you wont need to reinstall the os if you do the whole drive
<user> maco_ thank you for confirming
<maco> this was how i did backups until i realised rsync'ing my home, getting a list of installed packages from dpkg, and reinstalling the OS was *way* more efficient
<valorie> lol
<maco> because dd'ing a 120GB drive takes ~8 hours
<maco> also, i think the disks need to be the same size
<valorie> see, here's an expert who has done it
<valorie> :-)
<user> maco: as it will be the same computer, szes will be identical
<user> only it's graphic cards will be changed
<user> dd seems easier to me than getting list of installed packages, etc, also I have full system encryption and I would not know how to set up that one if I had to reinstall
<amichair> how do I get grub to show a prompt? (escape doesn't do anything)
<moetunes> amichair:  doesn't it say to hit the c key for that? - been ages  since I payed attention to what it has written
<amichair> moetunes: it doesn't say anything other than showing an error right on bootup and then a blank screen :-(
<amichair> I don't even have enough time to read what the error is
<moetunes> that'll make it hard - I'd recommend a live cd and a chroot environment to try and fix it then
<moetunes> you won't get a grub prompt if it errors out
<amichair> actually, the problem starts a bit earlier - I want to migrate a wubi install to a separate partition. I resized the ntfs partition, looks to be successful (windows runs ok), but kubuntu no longer does
<moetunes> I didn't think you could do that - but I've never bothered with wubi
<amichair> maybe I should try upgrading wubi on the windows side first just in case
<moetunes> I'd try finding some info on the process first
<moetunes> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<amichair> I found instructions for the migration wubi -> partition in the forums with lots of positive feedback (i.e. it works)
<amichair> but it starts at the point that you already created the new partition scheme,
<amichair> and assumes k/ubuntu is still working :-)
<moetunes> ok then sounds like you've done the research bit :)
<amichair> yeah, it's the dealing with unexpected failures part that's giving me trouble :-)
<amichair> oh no
<amichair> I think running the newest wubi installer under windows just uninstalled the previous one instead of installing a newer one (and deleted all data and disks in the process)
<amichair> I guess that solves the migration problem
<c2tarun> getting no sound in KDE. can anyone please help
<c2tarun> no sound in KDE. can anyone help
<larsjaaa> c2tarun: no luck on the sound troubleshoot links?
<c2tarun> nope :(
<c2tarun> i followed that one of forum.
<moetunes> it's handy to know what you've tried
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE SC 4.6 Beta 2
<c2tarun> i tried the steps on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and in step 3 i failed to detect my sound card
<moetunes> c2tarun:  step 3 is for the driver - step 1 is for the sound card - did   aplay -l   find the sound card?
<c2tarun> sorry, i meant i failed to detect my driver. :(
<moetunes> c2tarun:  what did   aplay -l   say the souncard is?
<c2tarun> moetunes: just wait few seconds and let me switch to KDE. i m inside gnome. jst a second plz
<c2tarun> moetunes: ya i m back
<moetunes> c2tarun:  does the sound work in gnome?
<c2tarun> moetunes: yup
<c2tarun> moetunes: this is the output of aplay -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/540975/
<moetunes> c2tarun:  then it should be able to work in kde - go throught all the tabs in kmix first
<moetunes> c2tarun:  you have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop in the same os?
<c2tarun> moetunes: yup
<c2tarun> kmix is not starting :(
<moetunes> c2tarun:  what happens when you type   kmix   in konsole?
<c2tarun> moetunes: it is started i confused it with something else
<c2tarun> none of the tabs here are mute
<moetunes> if it is set to use master try pcm
<c2tarun> i selected master channel as PCM and nothing happened
<moetunes> in konsole does   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   do anything?
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540976/
<moetunes> so something is using the sound then
<c2tarun> moetunes: sound was working fine till yesterday. i think that i got warning of forgetting some device detached. after that its not.
<c2tarun> dont knw i cant hear anything
<moetunes> c2tarun:  was it a usb sound card or similar?
<moetunes> select a diff device in kmix - you have two listed
<c2tarun> nope. i m using laptop and only speakers are internal
<c2tarun> here is the new message of your frontcenter command: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<moetunes> that means it worked - you got sound?
<c2tarun> but i cant hear anything :(
<moetunes> select a diff device in kmix - you have two listed
<c2tarun> moetunes: i have 3 visible channels. should i select anyone among them.
<shahan> Is there any visual way to shutdown the KDE
<moetunes> c2tarun:  I would try each in turn 'till the sound works
<c2tarun> and there are 5 available channels
<danae> how can i change the background image at login?
<danae> make it the same as my wallpaper
<shahan> any graphical way to halt the KDE?
<moetunes> select logout from the kmenu
<c2tarun> moetunes: i tried each and every option. still no sound :(
<moetunes> c2tarun:  you should have three devices listed - default, generic and hdintel yes?
<bubuh> hi all
<c2tarun> generic and hdainte only. and hdaintel have many options i tried them all. and generic no option
<danae> when i login to kde desktop, some lines (outlines of a box) appear near desktop folder
<danae> how do i remove them?
<moetunes> c2tarun:  I would check   alsamixer   in konsole - all the options for all the devices - and turn everything all the way up
<moetunes> danae:  sounds like it might be the vid card driver needs some work or replacing
<amichair> what is the difference between installing kubuntu on a second partition (windows+ntfs is the first) that is primary vs. an extended/logical partition?
<c2tarun> moetunes:how can i do that
<moetunes> amichair:  you can only have four primary partitions - there's no diff between primary and extended
<moetunes> c2tarun:  alsamixer is a cli app - run it in konsole
<moetunes> c2tarun:  it has directions at top left
<amichair> moetunes: thanks
<moetunes> np :)
<c2tarun> i did that and turned everything up. no success. yesterday i was having some trouble with my wifi driver and i removed and reinstalled it. then i worked. can i do that here also
<moetunes> c2tarun:  if it works in gnome there really isn't much point- it is getting kde to work with it that is the prob - do you really want to uninstall kde and reinstall it?
<c2tarun> moetunes: i did that and turned everything up. no success. yesterday i was having some trouble with my wifi driver and i removed and reinstalled it. then i worked. can i do that here also
<c2tarun> do you think it will work?? i found KDE better than GNOME. but with no sound i cant use it.
<moetunes> c2tarun:  from what I know of the soundcard you have it should work ok - I think you may have missed something maybe
<c2tarun> ya may be :( ok on this weekend i'll remove KDE and reinstall it. lets hope that works
<c2tarun> is there any way to shutdown and restart KDE. only i find is logout and swithuser and lock screen
<darthanubis> it will say shutdown
<c2tarun> i m getting only 5 options. logout, lock, switch user, sleep, hibernate
<supermag> Hi, what do i do about  Xorg[924]: segfault at 4 ip 00d044d2 sp bfed51e4 error 4 in ld-2.11.1.so[cfa000+1b000]
<skafti> Hey
<skafti> I have a partition that i cant accsess what do i do
<rork> have you tried manually mounting it?
<skafti> no dont know how
<skafti> i think it is a locked windows partition
<skafti> something like that
<skafti> can i get some diskmanager from the repository
<rork> I don't know, my partitions are listed in dolphin. I can talk you trough the commands if you want
<rork> You can also check if it's listed in System Settings > Removable Devices
<skafti> ok cool
<rork> The first thing to find out is if the system recognizes the partition, where it's located and which filesystem it uses. You can use the command `sudo fdisk -l` for this, it will list all recognized harddrives and partitions. Do you see the partition there?
<skafti> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<skafti> /dev/sda1   *           1        6374    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<skafti> /dev/sda2            6375       14592    66011085    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<skafti> /dev/sda5            6375       14592    66011053+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBotK1> skafti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> skafti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skafti> here it is
<skafti> not used to use kubuntu
<skafti> just windows
<skafti> my computer crashed with windows so i desided to try out kubuntu
<rork> that sounds like a good reason, I try to persuade my parents with that but failed :/
<dhendu9411> Good morning all!
<rork> skafti: do you know which one is the partion you can't mound? (I guess /dev/sda2)
<skafti> good morning
<rork> morning dhendu9411
<dhendu9411> I have a problem with network manager that I can't figure out... if I try to change the settings to anything other than using a wallet to store passwords, the config won't save.  Any ideas?
<rork> skafti: /dev/sda2 can't be mounted, aren't the other two partition listed in Dolphin?
<skafti> i have 4 part listed in dolphin
<skafti> one of them i cant acsess
<nemoden> help
<nemoden> ok. that does not work :)
<rork> nemoden: with what?
<nemoden> i wanted the standard help on IRC commands
<rork> nemoden: try /help
<nemoden> that works. thanks :)
<rork> skafti: what's the size of that partition and what do you see when you try to mount it?
<vbgunz> I had the most insane and maddest experience yesterday. I resumed from hibernation and no amount of putting in my password to unlock my session worked. It truly bugged me out. No caps lock on or anything. I just could not log in, my password was always wrong. I rebooted and that fixed it but really? what could have caused that?
<skafti> hm im trying to figure that out because theyr names are different in dolphin
<skafti> im sorry im just like a baby in this :)
<rork> np, we've all been there or still are ;)
<skafti> dev/sdb is prob what dolpin calles 98.7
<rork> and often when I help someone I'm learning as I go also
<skafti> because thas the largest disk
<skafti> and thats not a partition i think
<rork> no, partitions end with a number, e.g. /dev/sda is the first harddisk, /dev/sda1 is the first partition, /dev/sda2 is the second. Might the disk be empty? You can use gparted to check that (you may have to install it)
<skafti> wait i have to help a little familymember packing a christmas gift for his mom :)
<skafti> so i only have partitioned drives cause they all end with a number
<rork> skafti: if you install gparted it shows you how your harddrives are partitioned, it also shows unallocated space.
<rork> fdisk didn't show anything on the second harddrive, so I don't think it is partitioned.
<skafti> yes have installed it
<sundberg> Hello!
<rork> Hi sundberg
<sundberg> I am trying out Natty, and any idea where to enable / is it missing the directory widgets that used to show files insides directories when hoovering them
<rork> questions about Natty should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<sundberg> hum, that was badly written, i'll try again. I think 10.04 plasma directory widget showed directory contents when keeping mouse over a directory (in desktop widget)
<sundberg> ah! ok sorry!
<nerdy_kid> sundberg: you have to press the little "up" arrow to get the browser pop up.  Some plasma themes dont have that button though btw
<nerdy_kid> meh, this is more a kde question then a ubuntu one.
<skafti> I see the partitions now i have 3 hard drives and one is partitioned to 4 parts
<skafti> semms 2 of those parts have a lock on them
<skafti> one i can acess with putting in a password but the other one is just blocked
<sundberg> nerdy_kid: that did help
<skafti> or its a bougus
<sundberg> seems like theme oxygen is missing the 'up' arrow as air does have it
<sundberg> (and i guess the fact that its missing is well known and no need to report it .. )
<skafti> its not a real drive shows exatct same size
<rork> skafti: what's that partitions name and filesystem type?
<nerdy_kid> sundberg: several other themes are missing it is well.  You can actually still use it, just click where the up button should be and it works lol
<sundberg> haha, true!
<sundberg> thanks!
<skafti> name /dev/sda2 extended
<skafti> extendet of /dev/sda5 which is ntfs
<rork> skafti: it's a bogus drive indeed, it's used as  a container for other partitios
<skafti> can i rid it ?
<rork> that will also remove /dev/sda5
<rork> and there's no need to, it's a common thing but afaik normally it doesn't show up
<skafti> i think i will move the data to a save drive and format this, dont like the caos
<rork> skafti: do as you please, gparted is a nice too to create/remove/format partitions
<danae> does kopete supprort video/audio chat?
<amichair> sharky: there can be up to 4 primary partitions, plus a single extended partition containing several logical partitions. windows must boot from a primary partition, in linux it doesn't matter.
<amichair> sharky: oops, that was for skafti ^^
<amichair>  /dev/sda5 and up should be the logical ones
<danae> does kopete supprort video/audio chat?
<danae> ???????????
<\ottizen> Somehow I managed to remove the volume control from the system tray. How do I re-add it?
<sharky> amichair, thats OK
<b2ag> Goliath: yes, it does
<amichair> \ottizen: it's kmix, in the system tray settings
<Goliath> b2ag: whats the best im client to use for video/audio these days?
<Goliath> empathy, pidgin?
<b2ag> dont know
<b2ag> sorry .. i only know that kopete is able to capture camera
<\ottizen> amichair: where?
<amichair> right click on the system tray
<amichair> \ottizen: or maybe just run kmix if u only closed it
<\ottizen> Ah, thanks, worked.
<sresu> I don't remember what I did in hurry that I removed trash entry from dolphin. Now when I add an entry for it, it doen't work that well. How can I undo what I did or get the default way of dolphin file manager?
<amichair> sresu: if you're talking about the Places panel, try adding an entry pointing to "trash:/"
<sresu> amichair: I did that thing but it doen't work like it used to before as in the data deleted doen't go to trash any more
<sresu> doesn't*
<sresu> I've to manually go there by typing that in dolphin
<sresu> Or use remove command
<amichair> the problem is in viewing the trash, or sending files to the trash?
<sresu> viewing the trash
<amichair> so if you go to "trash:/" you see everything as it should be?
<sresu> The image trash can gets when data enters it doesn't come
<sresu> Yep
<sresu> But not by clicking the created trash
<sresu> Why do we have 'Remove entry Trash'?
<sresu> Its not with other entries
<amichair> I see the remove entry menu item on all items
<amichair> so what happens when you add a new Entry, with Label "Trash" and Location "trash:/" and choose the trash icon?
<amichair> (the icon is called user-trash)
<lineinthesand> My system doesn't boot anymore. It says it doesn't find the root device and I'm dropped to a minimal console. I don't see any of the device nodes I'd expect on /dev. Do you have any ideas what I could do?
<sresu> amichair: Thanks I found the solution now.. I ve to manually refresh for it to work
<amichair> lineinthesand: do you know if it's the grub console or the ubuntu console?
<nerdy_kid> amichair: that would be the grub prompt.
<lineinthesand> amichair, I think it's the ubuntu console.
<amichair> it sounds to me like grub too, just trying to make sure where lineinthesand is at...
<nerdy_kid> lineinthesand: try running uname -a and that would tell it.  it will probably throw an error.
<lineinthesand> It's some ramfs thing
<amichair> lineinthesand: is this a standard hard disk installation? (as opposed to usb, livecd, dual-boot, etc)
<lineinthesand> I have a rudimentary linux tree but in /dev I don't see eg. sdb1 etc
<lineinthesand> amichair, it's dual-boot with opensuse
<lineinthesand> I had it working already and I can't remember having changed anything in the config...
<amichair> maybe run fsck to make sure all is well?
<lineinthesand> I can mount the root partition from opensuse, btw.
<lineinthesand> fsck doesn't report any errors on the root device
<amichair> any chance you changed something in the partitions, filesystem, UUID etc.?
<lineinthesand> amichair, nothing I'd know of. I have three hdds in this system and I didn't change that...
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<amichair> what's the exact error you see?
<lineinthesand>  /boot should be on hd1,0 and the root partition on /dev/sdb3
<lineinthesand> amichair, I have to reboot to see that. (Takes some time)
<amichair> lineinthesand: ok, also try to use grub manually to find things and make sure everything is in place (or what isn't)
<amichair> it seems like you know your way around it...
<amichair> (at least as much as I do, if not more)
<lineinthesand> OK. Going to reboot now...
<lineinthesand> For some strange reason, I could boot now (tried to but couldn't three times before).
<lineinthesand> Anyway. Is anyone of you running compiz under kde sucessfully?
<amichair> lineinthesand: glad to hear it works, for whatever reason :-)
<amichair> I haven't used compiz under kde for quite a while, since they got all the effects built-in
<skafti> rork if you are still there,,, thanks alot man :)
<rork> yep, you're welcome
<Goliath> how can i verify an iso i just burned with k3b?
<susundberg> _o/
<zerogad94> hi
<zerogad94> hellllo
<zerogad94> ???????????
<zerogad94> every one
<susundberg> hello
<zerogad94> 1 mnin
<zerogad94> min
<zerogad94> كيف تعريف كرت الشاشة ati
<zerogad94> How definition graphics card ati
<zerogad94> How the amendment to the height and width your screen
<zerogad94> ؟
<zerogad94> help me
<zerogad94> ??????????
<FloodBotK2> zerogad94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> zerogad94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerogad94> 1
<zerogad94> 2
<zerogad94> 3
<zerogad94> 	
<zerogad94> كيف تعريف كرت الشاشة ati
<FloodBotK1> zerogad94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> zerogad94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerogad94> How definition graphics card ati
<zerogad94> How the amendment to the height and width your screen
<zerogad94> fuck
<jussi> !language | zerogad94
<ubottu> zerogad94: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<zerogad94> i speaking arabic
<zerogad94> ? rom for arabic ?where
<jussi> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<zerogad94> ok good
<jussi> :)
<flixan> hi
<anon__> hi. Is there a way to automatically group contacts (on kopete) by account type?
<anon__> (complete KDE newb here)
<anon__> hello?
<rork> as far as I can see there isn't
<anon__> ok, thanks
<Guest15739> hi
<Guest15739> i have a problem with kubuntu 10.10
<Guest15739> when i try to install kdeutils, it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Guest15739> what should i do?
<Guest15739> can someone try to install kdeutils?
<Guest15739> i would like to one if this only happen to me
<Guest15739> *one = know
<asfyxia> Hi Guest15739, I have Kubuntu 10.10 and kdeutils, how have you installed it?
<Guest15739> i use KPackageKit
<Guest15739> it tolds me that kdeutils is not installed, and when i try to install it, it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Guest15739> I thought it was installed because i have ark, but it was not
<asfyxia> Ok Guest15739, i have installed kdeutils many times and never experienced something like you describe, so let's find out. Do you still have it installed?
<Guest15739> no, i have not installed it because KPackageKit want to remove kubuntu-desktop to install it
<DarthFrog> Guest15739: Uninstalling kubuntu-desktop probably won't be a problem; it is a meta-package.
<asfyxia> Ok, just to be sure, open a terminal (Konsole) and do sudo apt-get purge kdeutils (that removes really everything from it), when it's finished, you do sudo apt-get install kdeutils.
<DarthFrog> By that I mean, it won't really uninstall anything.
<asfyxia> DarthFrog is right, but the shortest way to install kdeutils is with Konsole ;-)
<Guest15739> that's very strange
<[Relic]> why does my 1G usb drive not allow writing to it?  used to be able to just plug it in and copy files to it, can't seem to now
<Guest15739> after i apt-get purged, not apt-get install neither KPackageKit ask to remove kubuntu-desktop anymore
<Guest15739> but the purge command returned "kdeutils not installed, so anything removed"
<asfyxia> Guest1579, what did you mean with your remark 'because I have Ark", I'm a little puzzled about that
<[Relic]> it does detect and I can move around on it to view stuff.  I simply get a error can't write to device error everytime I try to copy something
<Guest15739> asfyxia, i read that Ark was part of kdeutils
<anon__> hi. Can someone help me set up hotkeys in kde? (total kde newb)
<Guest15739> but i have ark installed, can run it, but not kdeutils
<Guest15739> and there is no ark package in the repositories
<Guest15739> i thought it was installed along with kdeutils, but it seems not
<asfyxia> Okay Guest1579, than just do apt-get instal kdeutils. It will find Ark.
<asfyxia> Relic, can it be that your usb drive is just full?
<anon__> Hello. Can someone please help me set up hotkeys?
<BluesKaj> !repeat | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<[Relic]> nope, it only reports about 50m being used
<[Relic]> 350m used
<asfyxia> Relic, then I guess something went wrong with the unmounting. I'm afraid I can't give you a short solution for that, it has to do something with the writing rights
<tilted_mind> Anyone have a favorite voip client compatible with Asterisk?
<[Relic]> ok, just checking, I can use email to xfer stuff  if I really get desperate, just thought it was odd and figured I would check and see if there was a simple solution
<ispy_> I hate to just jump in and ask a question, but I'm curious if anyone else is having a problem in 10.10 where Desktop Effects can't be enabled, and only Xrender works.
<ispy_> Any help is appreciated. :)
<Guest15739> ark crash when i try to compress to rar, i have installed the kdeutils-dbg package
<Guest15739> but the crash reporting tool continue to tell me that the debug symbols are not installed
<Guest15739> and that the generated report is useless
<Guest15739> when i click to "install debug symbols", it just tell me immediately that the package are already isntalled
<rork> ispy_: what's your graphics card and have you installed drivers for it?
<Guest15739> the reload button to nothing, and the "install debug symbols" just tell me that the package is installed
<twohamed> hi
<asfyxia> IGuest1579, maybe it's wise to get rid of your Ark first. It's in the repos, so don't worry. In Konsole, sudo apt-get purge Ark && suso apt-get install kedeutils, what gives that?
<asfyxia> -s, +d ;-)
<rork> hi twohamed
<Guest15739> asfyxia, i have purged it and auto-removed the other packages, reinstalling now
<Guest15739> a lirc configuration dialog appeared ...
<DiogenesW> servus
<rork> dere\
<Guest15739> ok, i re-have ark now
<Guest15739> and it just keeps crashing when i try to compress to rar
<Guest15739> no problems with other formats thought
<Guest15739> maybe the rar version in the repos is not compatible with ark?? (just a question)
<DiogenesW> Guest15739 instaLL rar. i had the same problem
<DiogenesW> for me, that worked
<asfyxia> Well, just use what's working, I would say ;-)
<Guest15739> and DrKonqi keeps telling me that debug symbols are not installed, while kdeutils-dbg is installed
<Guest15739> asfyxia, sure, i just think that it should not crash with rar installed or not installed, just want to help, it is the reason i have installed the debug symbols
<Guest15739> diogenesW, sudo apt-get install rar?
<DiogenesW> i think that it was
<DiogenesW> you shuld install unrar as well
<Guest15739> purged and reinstalled it, ark still crashing
<Guest15739> hey, it worked with unrar installed
<Guest15739> so if rar is installed and unrar not, it crashes
<DiogenesW> i said you need both :)
<amichair> isn't rar proprietary? (I thought unrar was given a free use license, but not rar)
<amichair> though 7z is better and freeer :-)
<termAxer> hi
<termAxer> I got a question about network manager applet in kde
<termAxer> anybody can help?
<amichair> !ask | termAxer
<ubottu> termAxer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<termAxer> oh sorry. the problem is that i make a dsl connection but it not displayed for to connect.
<termAxer> . the problem is that i make a dsl connection but it is not displayed for me to connect.
<TFrog> any one here testing natty narwhal?
<rork> I have it installed and have played with it a bit, but I'm not currently using it
<TFrog> i would prefer to know if anyone has tested it on a laptop but thanks rork
<genii-around> TFrog: I'm running it on an Aspire 8730
<TFrog> genii-around, which wireless card are you using?
<genii-around> TFrog: Intel 5100
<TFrog> ok.  was curious.  i've got it on a broadcom 4306 and hate the b43 drivers.  ndiswrapper has always been much more stable for me
<genii-around> The Broadcoms have always been a headache
<TFrog> i agree genii-around.  if i had the money, i'd have a new laptop without the broadcom.  would much prefer the Atheros chipset myself
<mark__> hello
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<mario__> Hi. I have a problem connecting a wireless in a dell xps 1340. It says activating but never goes activated. Any ideas?
<amichair> I just added the kubuntu updates ppa, about to upgrade, and it says packages like kdebase-workspace, kubuntu-desktop, plasma-desktop will be removed. Is this supposed to happen?
<Guest6998> Hello !!!
<eMyller> hi
<Guest6998> Caming from a long pass with gnome i switch to kde. For now i got two problems 1- How can i sync a ipod touch with amarok and 2- how can i connect to a windows share with dolphin
<eMyller> [maverick] am trying to install latest kernel from ubuntu repos; depmod fails to run
<Guest6998> More info mi release is a kubuntu 10.4
<Pici> wii Guest6998
<Pici> oops
<rork> Guest6998: install Samba to connect to a windows share
<eMyller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541155
<rork> Guest6998: in amarok if I right click a song in my collection I get the option "Copy to > Volumne (vfat)" which is my phone, I don't know if that's advanced enough for you though.
<ads> I've got a problem with NetworkManager: dhcp is requesting a dns server, the dhcp server is providing the dns server, but NetworkManager does not add the nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf. It does add the "search" value, if provided. What's wrong?
<Guest6998> <rork> the only think a can copy to is the local collection. It's look like the iipod touch is not mounted into the tree.
<rork> Guest6998: can you mount it / is it mounted in Dolphin?
<rork> ads: I'm not exacly sure what you're asking. Does you aquire an IP from the DNS server or not?
<ads> rork: it should, it does, it get's but it's not written to /etc/resolv.conf.
<ads> rork: actually I see NetworkManager posting all IPs into the log. But they don't appear in /etc/resolv.conf.
<Rioting_Pacifist> !krb
<Rioting_Pacifist> !kerbose
<Rioting_Pacifist> !krb5
<ads> It keeps adding a 127.0.0.1 everytime, whenever I have a "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf or not.
<rork> ads: does /etc/resolv.conf have writing rights? it should be owned by root while knetworkmanager is usually run as a user
<ads> rork: both /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf and /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf are owned by root, the latter one is writable for the owner.
<rork> ads: if knetworkmanager has to save something to that file it has to be able to write to it, you can change the access rights with chmod. I have no other ideas whatsoever
<ads> rork: but why is the "search" added, if provided?
<ads> rork: so NetworkManager is obviously able to add something, just not the nameservers.
<Rioting_Pacifist> I've got linux-srv-test in my host file, i can ping it but it i can't do host -t A to it
<Ginbuntu> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and update using the GUI in kde?
<moetunes> Ginbuntu:  you have to run apt-get update before you apt-get upgrade
<Ginbuntu> moetunes: I did that. but it seems you don't understand my question
<moetunes> there's no diff between apt-get update and update in the gui - it refreshes the package cache
<Ginbuntu> there two ways to upgrade the packages. 1. using apt-get upgrade  2. using update manager in KDE
<Ginbuntu> question is: what is the difference?
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, I think the GUI is "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: that is not true.
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, why?
<moetunes> Ginbuntu:  you have a poor attitude dude
<Ginbuntu> the GUI does the normal updates (stable)
<Ginbuntu> but now sure what packages it consider stable
<Ginbuntu> I ran sudo apt-get upgrade, this upgrade my kde to 4.4.5
<Ginbuntu> then I rebooted my laptop
<metatagg> hello! im running 10.04 and i've got no sound in flash (ff+chrome+konqueror) anyone got a tip?
<Ginbuntu> run update manager in KDE, it tries to update kde to 4.4.1!
<Ginbuntu> a lower version
<Ginbuntu> I did that and it broke my system
<Ginbuntu> I had to reinstall kubuntu to get it back
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, it you're not sure what dist-upgrade does, open Konsole and type "man apt-get"
<Ginbuntu> there is something wrong with the update machanism
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, and search for "dist-upgrade"
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: that does not tell me what Update manager does exactly
<Ginbuntu> if I do apt-get upgrade, my system works fine
<Ginbuntu> using Update Manager in KDE breaks my system
<Ginbuntu> it tries to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ginbuntu> which is ofcourse not a good thing
<deilson> iae galera
<deilson> oi
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, the GUI does 3 things: "apt-get update", "apt-get upgrade" "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, the dist-upgrade also upgrades the system, as in new kernels.
<Ginbuntu> that is so wrong
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, why?
<Ginbuntu> dist-upgrade should not be there
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, then hoe do you upgrade the system?
<Ginbuntu> dist-upgrade should only be performaned when the user want to upgrade to a newer release
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: I am still confused.
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu,  "dist-upgrade" IS NOT upgrading to a NEW release
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: I  have kde 4.5.4 installed but Update Manager tries to install kde 4.5.1
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, it's distribution upgrade (System upgrade)
<amorphous1> don't be fooled by the name
<amorphous1> :)
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: ^^
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: I have kde 4.5.4 installed but Update Manager tries to install kde 4.5.1
<Ginbuntu> that breaks my system
<moetunes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, the upgrade to the newest version is called "do-release-upgrade"
<Ginbuntu> moetunes: but Update Manager should NOT try to install an older version of a package
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, man do-release-upgrade in a terminal to see more info
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, that depends on your software sources
<Ginbuntu> amorphous1: I only have the default ones and kubuntu/ppa
<moetunes> Ginbuntu:  obviously it is you 'cause noone else has this issue
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, what ppa exactly?
<amorphous1> Ginbuntu, It could be the ppa
<Ginbuntu> I have ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Ginbuntu> moetunes: this is a fresh install. it can't be me only
<moetunes> Ginbuntu:  obviously it is you 'cause noone else has this issue
<Ginbuntu> I solced the problem
<Ginbuntu> the dependencies of the packages in PPA is broken
<yofel> Ginbuntu: which dependencies?
<Ginbuntu> yofel: when installing the updates it uninstalled the package kubuntu-desktop which caused a balckscreen when trying to login
<Ginbuntu> fix: install the package kubuntu-desktop manually after update
<yofel> right, and I'm sure you're on 32bit, since someone else reported that before
<Ginbuntu> yea, I am on 32bit
<yofel> I filed it as bug 687551 - someone needs to look into it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 687551 in Kubuntu PPA "installing updates on i386 maverick wants to remove plasma-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687551
<yofel> it's a bit odd though since it doesn't happen on 64bit
<Ginbuntu> yofel: hopefully some one will resolve it
<yofel> yes, this is rather bad..
<Ginbuntu> is it possible to highlight words with errors in kde like in gnome?
<Torch> Ginbuntu: yes, KDE supports spell checking (i don't use it and can't tell you how to enable it though)
<Ginbuntu> Torch: I found it. thx
<Ginbuntu> Torch: any Teadict alternative for KDE?
<Ginbuntu> I mean stardict
<Torch> Ginbuntu: what would that do?
<Ginbuntu> Torch: it looks up the definition of a word when you click on a selected word
<Torch> Ginbuntu: no idea if something like that exists for KDE, sorry.
<kuvu> yofel: is this on natty or maverick for 4.6 b2?
<yofel> kuvu: maverick 4.5.4
<kuvu> yofel: is this for 4.6 b2?
<kuvu> yofel: ok
<Ginbuntu> I find kde 4.6 beta a bit unstable
<kuvu> Ginbuntu: just updated fresh 11.04 to b2..looks good..using it right now
<Ginbuntu> kuvu: does sleep/hibernate work?
<kuvu> netbook more snappy on vbox 4.0 beta
<kuvu> Ginbuntu: it's on vbox
<Ginbuntu> kuvu: where do you get beta 2? I only see beta 1
<kuvu> just updated a few moments ago
<kuvu> a fresh install
<yofel> Ginbuntu: in natty archive uploaded a while ago, maverick isn't released yet
<kuvu> yofel: did u see my post on kubuntu-devel about the slideshow?
<kuvu> still showing 10.10
<Ginbuntu> I think I will wait for a stable release
<yofel> nope, but I saw your post in -devel
<yofel> erm, ignore me, I'm tired
<Ginbuntu> mhh
<Ginbuntu> we will get kde 4.6 in 10.10 right?
<kuvu> Ginbuntu: it is already
<kuvu> b1 at the moment
<Ginbuntu> I hope we will get a nice performance increase
<Ginbuntu> kde4 is still laggy compared to gnome sometimes
<yofel> so far 4.6 is running ok, at least with beta2 the suspend options are back without HAL, so I'm happy for now
<Ginbuntu> yofel: that was my problem. suspend didn't work on my laptop with kde 46 B1
<Ginbuntu> yofel: Dolphin also was slower when you have no instance opened
<yofel> *that* was a bug, dolphin tried to run a device detection with HAL, which failed, it was stuck for a moment, and then continued
<yofel> works fine in beta2
<Ginbuntu> great to hear.
<Ginbuntu> can't wait to install it on my laptop
<Ginbuntu> those two were my big issues
<xelister_> what was name of that stupid application to configure KDE ?
<xelister_> kconfig?
<Torch> xelister_: it's not stupid and called systemsettings
#kubuntu 2010-12-09
<Ginbuntu> seems my drive does not have TRIM support :-(
<Ginbuntu> yofel: where do I see which bugs are fixed for kde 4.6?
<yofel> not sure, I usually follow those that affect me directly or just listen to the dev talk
<eMyller> what happened to ssh-agent?
<eMyller> my kde sessions aren't wrapped into ssh-agent anymore
<eMyller> how can i re enable it?
<yofel> eMyller: try this:
<yofel> <Mamarok> piquadrat: type ssh-agent and the paste the output of this command in the konsole
<yofel> <Mamarok> after that ssh-add should work
<eMyller> yofel: it works but only for the current shell
<eMyller> not globally to my session :\
<Mamarok> yofel: I know, no need to tell me
<yofel> Mamarok: oops, sorry
<Mamarok> that's the same thing I told piquadrat earlier this morning
<yofel> right, I just copy/pasted that and got that wrong :/
<eMyller> yofel: nvm, it worked for the whole session! :D
<eMyller> thanks guys
 * eMyller wonders is a .sh with "eval ssh-agent" can do this automagically
<Ginbuntu> when is kde 4.6 beta 2 coming to 10.10?
<djustice> Ginbuntu: dunno.. it's been in chakra -testing for over a week tho i think..
<djustice> lots of stuff borked.
<djustice> the mime kcm. kdesu behavior changes..
<djustice> most notably the mime kcm causing nonsense..
<djustice> nepomuk doesn't like the upgrade either..
<Ginbuntu> looks like I wil lhave to wait another week then
<Torch> Ginbuntu: don't run pre-release KDE unless you want to help fix bugs
<djustice> indeed.
<djustice> might as well just kdesrc-build...
<djustice> cuz *cough* debian/lintian/dh_foo sucks *cough*
<Riddell> Ginbuntu: I'm publishing it now
<Walzmyn> where do you find the setting to make windows snap to each other's edges?
<guest33> i was wondering can grub boot up unubuntu?
<guest33> ubuntu*
<tsimpson> yes, it uses grub by default
<guest33> grub 2
<guest33> im not using grub 2
<guest33> everything ive try hasnt worked
<guest33> adding ubuntu to grub
<guest33> i can kubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu 10.04
<guest33> but doesnt load
<guest33> i had to add 10.10 and 10.04 to grub
<guest33> it was there before
<guest33> wasnt*
<tsimpson> grub2 is the default since karmic 9.10
<guest33> im using opensuse 11.3 grub loader
<tsimpson> both should be able to boot any version of ubuntu
<guest33> i dont think so
<guest33> i dont think grub one can
<guest33> grub can
<guest33> but opensuse 11.3 doesnt use grub 2
<moetunes> any grub can boot any os if you get the entries right
<guest33> hang on
<guest33> i have a question
<guest33> i hear crickets
<Pici> the crickets await your question.
<guest33> oh
<guest33> well im trying to add ubuntu to grub
<guest33> everything ive try failed
<guest33> im not using grub 2
<guest33> hang on let me pastbin what i have in the menu
<guest33> are you there?
<KuKuNut> we are here
<Snowhog> We are every where
<guest33> k
<guest33> http://pastebin.com/3ve0AjUq
<KuKuNut> guest33: what system has the grub?
<KuKuNut> nver mind
<guest33> opensuse 11.3
<guest33> from i i saw
<guest33> chainloader +1 should just work
<guest33> but it doesnt
<guest33> i saw a post where i can just use grub 2
<guest33> but i want brub one lol
<guest33> grub*
<guest33> any idea?
<moetunes> chainloader is for windows - don't use it for linux os's
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> question
<guest33> you kidding me right?
<moetunes> nope
<andrewh192> i am tryin to install amazonmp3.deb
<KuKuNut> did you install grub in the Kubuntu?
<guest33> probably
<guest33> grub two
<andrewh192> and when it opens in the package installer
<andrewh192> it comes up with an error stating
<andrewh192> Status: Error: Dependency is not satisifiable: libboost-filesystem1.34.1
<guest33> hmm nope
<andrewh192> so i installed the libboost from synaptic
<guest33> i get a exe5 error on 10.04
<andrewh192> and i still get the same error message after installing the missing file
<KuKuNut> guest33: the chainload works bec it transfer the bootload to the Kubuntu
<andrewh192> does anyone have any experience with installing amazon.com's mp3 download/install progrma on kubuntu 10.10
<guest33> and, gtkpod
<guest33> and also try banshee
<andrewh192> you talking to me guest33
<andrewh192> ?
<guest33> yes
<andrewh192> well, it says i need the their program in order to download the songs off their site
<guest33> oh
<andrewh192> and i can't seem to install their program
<guest33> it is a exe?
<guest33> see if wine can run it
<guest33> appdb
<guest33> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<guest33> i am a noob
<guest33> but i do know a little bit
<andrewh192> well
<andrewh192> i don't think that's the prob i am having
<andrewh192> when i try to install the deb file, it says Status: Error: Dependency is not satisifiable: libboost-filesystem1.34.1
<guest33> what are they wanting you to install?
<guest33> oh
<andrewh192> that libboost thing
<andrewh192> which i have installed
<andrewh192> and i still get the same message
<guest33> the only thing i know what to do is try reinstalling libboost
<guest33> well heres what im thinking
<guest33> installing opensuse 11.3
<guest33> the kubuntu 10.04
<guest33> then using grub 2
<guest33> thats what im thinking
<KuKuNut> guest33: you can let Kubuntu takes care of the grub
<guest33> well i can load kubuntu right now lol
<guest33> either one of them
<guest33> cant*
<KuKuNut> guest33: don't follow you
<guest33> well i can boot them up
<guest33> anyway i know of
<KuKuNut> guest33: ok..once you are in let kubuntu do it.  do update-grub and then grub-install to /dev/sda
<guest33> how do i load kubuntu from start?
<KuKuNut> guest33: I thought you can boot to Kubuntu?
<guest33> nope lol
<guest33> i can look around
<guest33> in them from suse
<guest33> i have 10.04 k and 10.10 installed
<guest33> 10.10 kubuntu
<KuKuNut> boot and mount are different things
<guest33> i know
<guest33> i can mount them
<KuKuNut> so why did you say you can boot them?
<guest33> i may of
<guest33> typos
<guest33> well ive been trying to add them to grub one
<guest33> i read the entire grub manually still didnt get me anywhere
<guest33> manual*
<KuKuNut> you can add a kernel and initrd line
<guest33> initrd?
<guest33> i dont know what that is
<guest33> im googling it
<KuKuNut> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=c1b6e3d4-c3cc-4fd3-be92-d4e480177f54 ro
<KuKuNut> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<guest33> i need to add that in menu.
<KuKuNut> add ^^ the 2 lines like that.. remove the chainload line
<guest33> loads the file system into memory
<KuKuNut> you need to know the UUID
<KuKuNut> and kernel initrd image
<guest33> i dont know what is UUID
<guest33> im on wiki
<SReid> I'm getting REAL confused and annoyed with Kubuntu and smooth fonts :(
<GabrielYYZ> anyone knows if the Qt SDK download on qt.nokia.com works with kubuntu 10.10? on the website says verified with 8.04/8.10 only
<GabrielYYZ> guest33: UUID = universally unique identifier
<k0s> hi there! can anybody help me with the wine?
<guest33> gab, i read a little bit on wiki i still dont know what it is lol
<guest33> the line after root i need kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=c1b6e3d4-c3cc-4fd3-be92-d4e480177f54 ro
<SReid> Ok if anyones interested, I install Kubuntu Fresh, download updates, install nvidia restricted drivers...everythings perfect, the fonts look so good and crisp just like a Mac OSX or something, perfect.
<guest33> correct?
<SReid> then I restart a few times, and at some random time, the fonts just arn't the same, they arn't smooth etc
<KuKuNut> guest33: yes
<SReid> and i've changed all kinds of settings, and nothing makes it the way it was before >_<
<guest33> next would be initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<KuKuNut> yes
<user> k
<guest33> k
<KuKuNut> guest33: do a list of /dev/disk/by-uuid
<KuKuNut> to get your uuid
<guest33> i dont know what the means?
<KuKuNut> ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<SReid> I finally installed MySQL instead of SQLite for Amarak, jesus if that doesn't make a difference! It should be sign posted a mile high all over the place.
<guest33> ok
<guest33> i see the lis
<guest33> list
<KuKuNut> get the proper UUID for the Kubuntu partition
<guest33> ok
<guest33> thats for initrd line correct?>
<guest33> hang on
<guest33> i mean first
<KuKuNut> for the linux line
<guest33> i see where i nedd to put it
<guest33> do i need the ro at the end?
<KuKuNut> make sure you get the correct kernel/img version too
<KuKuNut> guest33: yes
<guest33> k making sure
<guest33> how do i find the kenal verison?
<guest33> version*
<KuKuNut> guest33: you said you can mount them
<guest33> yes
<KuKuNut> look at /boot
<guest33> k
<guest33> k i have a problem the partiton sizes are the same lol
<KuKuNut> ??
<guest33> ill have to look around
<guest33> see what i have in them
<KuKuNut> dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<guest33> k im in 10.10 for sure
<guest33> initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic
<guest33> for 10.10
<KuKuNut> ok
<KuKuNut> the linux is vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic
<k0s> need some help with wine, i'm trying to run borderlands and taking error: "fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls.Resources" (6.0.0.0)
<k0s> "
<guest33> ku, thats for 10.10
<guest33> in 10.10 i have different options for vmlinuz
<KuKuNut> ??
<guest33> i have four different vmlinuz files
<guest33> in 10.10
<guest33> i do have 35 which you said
<KuKuNut> they shud match the initrd
<guest33> ok
<guest33> i think im ready
<KuKuNut> go for it
<guest33> wait a minute
<guest33> ill make sure on this
<guest33> root (hd0,6)
<guest33> and its on sda 6
<guest33> thats correct?
<guest33> doesnt need to be hd90.5)
<KuKuNut> for grub it's 5
<guest33> k
<guest33> im try it
<KuKuNut> for grub2 it's 6
<guest33> so if its on sda 6
<guest33> it needs to be hd(0,5) for grub one
<KuKuNut> yes
<guest33> correct?
<guest33> makeing sure
<KuKuNut> count start at 0
<guest33> thanks
<KuKuNut> and when you are in Kubuntu, let Kubuntu the master
<KuKuNut> update-grub and then grub-install /dev/sda
<guest33> 10.04 worked
<guest33> but 10.10 didnt
<guest33> probably wronf setting
<guest33> thanks getting 10.04 working for me
<xoma> is anyone here?
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dasKreech> nope
<xoma> how to start yakuake from opened folder in dolphin?
<dasKreech> Try F4 and type yakuake ?
<xoma> f4.. thx) yakuake starts from root-folder, but f4... i like it)
<dasKreech> maybe yakuake .
<xoma> i dont know how "udobno" is in english... but f4 in dolphin is very very "udobno"))) i have used shift+f4 since today)
<dasKreech> xoma: :-)
<ubuntu> hello people.
<susundberg> Good morning
<ubuntu> grub got wiped from disk. now booting in livecd.
<ubuntu> how to re-install grub.
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<user2> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bobby_> hey guys.
<bobby_> anybody around?
<valorie> !ask | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mfraz74> Is anyone else having problems launching programs  from the panel unless widgets are locked in KDE 4.6?
<bobby_> kubuntu/windows install. grub overwritten. restored. grub fine but not using the grub.cfg. no menu. any body got any idea?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<valorie> mfraz74: they are just discussing this in the kubuntu-devel channel
<bobby_> lol, somebody didn't read the question. too search happy?
<valorie> I read the question
<valorie> and your answer is likely there
<bobby_> I didn't the restore. the grub is restored.
<bobby_> but grub itself is having issue reading the cfg file.
<valorie> and there are two links there
<bobby_> I have been looking at that and google hits for that. just thought somebody might actually have that experience with grub2.
<mfraz74> valorie: can't see any discussion on there about that bug
<valorie> sorry, that was you asking the question! duh
<valorie> so I guess not -- I haven't seen anyone else asking about this
<valorie> however, you might ask in #kde, or #kde-devel
<valorie> they might now more
<valorie> know
<valorie> geez
<bruker> halla
<console_irc> I need help with kubuntu 4.6 BETA2...
<console_irc> after the upgrade... I can't start kde because of the error message: command startkde not found
<mfraz74> have you tried startx?
<console_irc> yes... but startx tries to start startkde
<mfraz74> oh
<mfraz74> have you tried installing kubuntu-desktop?
<console_irc> ok... new error message :-)
<console_irc> unable to open file /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<mfraz74> Does this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-993362.html help?
<valorie> console_irc: are you in 32-bit
<valorie> ?
<max_> Anyone know of a keylogger (not exactly sure what to call it aside from that) that displays what is being pressed as it's being pressed? I'm working on a usb keyboard as a psudo-midi controller and have to test what pins on the encoder corespond to what keys. I tried just using a word document, but i need to be able to see modifiers and combinations as well.
<Ginbuntu> console_irc: weird. I just upgraded to kde 4.6 beta 2. no problemm so far
<console_irc> well... I am conected via command line...
<mfraz74> i've just upgraded to beta 2 and i've come across a few probs already
<console_irc> opening along url is not so easy :-)
<kirthi> can any one tell me where to learn python in mumbai,india
<mfraz74> console_irc: the solution mentioned is to rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache-<youruser>/kpc
<Ginbuntu> console_irc: maybe try installing the package kxkb?
<valorie> kirthi: I have some friends in mumbai
<valorie> there is a py group there
<valorie> !india
<valorie> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<valorie> you might ask in there ^^^
<kirthi> @valorie--can u guide me to them
<mfraz74> k3b won't run, can't seem to logout and icons can't be clicked if widgets are unlocked
<valorie> just click on that IRC link, in most clients
<console_irc> there is no package kxkb...
<console_irc> problem solved...
<console_irc> the system upgrade has removed kdebase-workspace-bin
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im trying to run a bash script that loads a java app.. surely running the script from the directory (./myScript) is the same as from another directory (sh /home/user/myscript.sh). Reason i as is because my java app is throwing classnotfound exceptions when i use the latter method..
<cuznt> Hazanozo as long as the directory is in your PATH
<Morpho> hello everybody
<Morpho> i need assistance about a major hardware acceleration issuein 10.10
<Morpho> Anyone got a couple of minutes? maybe you folks can help me in a snap.
<moetunes> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shahan> I am having problem on Shutdown the PC
<shahan> http://www.chobimohol.com/image-4372_4D00AFEA.jpg
<Morpho> hello im back.
<Morpho> i have serious hardware acceleration issues.
<Morpho> i am using the latest kubunt 10.10
<Morpho> all packages updated
<shahan> I am now unable to shutdown my PC
<Morpho> my graphic board is
<Morpho>  a GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 onboard
<shahan> I am to depened on konsole for this
<shahan> sudo halt
<shahan> but I need graphical solution
<Morpho> and 3d performance is practiclly zero
<Morpho> glxinfo says that direct rendering is ON
<Morpho> my system is 64 bit athlon x2
<Morpho> 4 gb ram
<Morpho> on asrock logic board
<Morpho> an suddenl 3d applications started to run jerky
<Morpho> to the point i cannot even use google earth, which is needed
<Morpho> i attempted to fall back to previos kernels
<Morpho> and enabled nvidia drivers other than th recommended version
<Morpho> but it was of no help.
<Morpho> naturally desktop effects cannot be used, but tghat's not crucial.
<Morpho> this is degrading overall performance.
<Morpho> please hlp me before i trasjh the whole shack and revert to debian.
<Morpho> alright, goodbye.
<valorie> morpho, I think there is some weird bug
<Morpho> hi
<valorie> because you are the second person to report this
<valorie> in a week
<Morpho> i'm rather prone to believe that.
<valorie> however, it isn't common
<Morpho> only i cannot figure out where its lying
<valorie> again, 2 in a week
<valorie> did you do recent updates?
<Morpho> i attempted previous kenels and drivers, no success
<Morpho> yes, i applied ALL the updates... my bad !
<valorie> I'm assuming it's a KDE thing, and not a kernel thing
<valorie> since you CAN shut down
<Morpho> yes
<valorie> your menu is just defective
<Morpho> no prob.
<Morpho> hey hey, hold on
<Morpho> youre wrong
<valorie> lol
<valorie> i'd be happy to be wrong
<Morpho> i dont have issues shutting down my pc
<Morpho> i have 3d acceleration issues
<Morpho> shahan has that problem
<valorie> well, your menu is weird
<Morpho> valorie, i am reporting a totally different problem.
<metatagg> Morpho: u tried to apply a nvidia-driver?
<Morpho> yes they are active
<valorie> you don't have restart and shutdown available to you
<valorie> and you should
<Morpho> no no, i have.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> your desktop pic is wrong?
<metatagg> hmm... maybe you can get another driver from nvidia.org?
<Morpho> my issue is just that nvidia drivers are present but 3d performance is zero
<Morpho> i could try that
<metatagg> yea
<metatagg> i did when i had trouble be4
<Morpho> glxinfo tells that direct rendering is ON
<Morpho> btw i use 64bit
<Morpho> athlon x2
<metatagg> hmm...
<Morpho> and GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 onboard
<Morpho> asrock mb , 4 gigs ram
<Morpho> and it worked like wonders until yesterday
<Morpho> now i cannot even use google earth, which i need
<metatagg> that's REALLY weird.. :/
<moetunes> I bet you got a new kernel and didn't rebuild the driver for the vid card
<Morpho> so i fired a 3d game to test things and it was so slow i had problems reaching for the exit button with the cursor
<Morpho> it is possible
<Morpho> what should i do?
<Morpho> i tried booting an older kernel
<metatagg> hmm
<Morpho> but even older kernels were the same
<metatagg> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.21-driver.html
<metatagg> there
<metatagg> id try it and follow instructions :)
<Morpho> once i was accustomed to do things like building the nvidia drivers... i'go for that
<metatagg> but i'm no expert
<Morpho> well years ago i did such things like rebuilding tailored kernels and inserting nvidia modules...
<Morpho> i thought it was the past...
<Morpho> i think i need to get my hands dirty again lol
<Morpho> i'll try that and then report... thanks for the efforts pal
<moetunes> if you want to use non opensource you'll ahve to
<metatagg> hmm.. i've only done it once, but i'm on your side. Don't think you should have to do it the hard way! :(
<metatagg> Morpho: good luck :)
<Morpho> just now that i installed a wonderful 22' LED monitor ... *sigh*
<Morpho> thnks4 now
<Sycv> oi
<susundberg> hey
<susundberg> how do i create new launcher (for local script) in kickoff ?
<susundberg> i think i red somewhere that i could drag'n'drop the script file there but no luck so far ..
<pm2> Is anyone familiar with nomachine's nxserver?  I'm trying to run it on kubuntu.  I can connect ok, but no matter what username I use to connect the session always runs as the "nx" user.  Is there a way to connect that?
<alvin> Good stuff, NX
<alvin> I think it's normal that it runs as the NX user
<lydia> hello, I cannot add printer to my newly installed kubuntu 10.10, the problem is after I click "add new printer", it let me define a new "printer class", then give me an empty list
<plan_rich> i would try to add your printa via the webbrowser. type 'localhost:631' and you get a interface to manage your browser... i had several times problems when i tried to add my printer via the standart ubuntu printer menu
<plan_rich> also a sudo service cups restart is recommended if you screwed something :D
<plan_rich> *to manage your printer
<lydia> plan_rich: this is a new installation, I did nothing, now just trying to upgrade system using aptituee
<lydia> I wonder if cups is installed or not. but anyway the printer applet is there
<plan_rich> kk i assume you plugged your printer
<plan_rich> which one is it btw?
<lydia> yes, it is pluged in
<plan_rich> an switched on
<lydia> it is a brother hl2045
<lydia> model of the printer is irrelevant at the moment, because there is no options to choose printer models at all
<plan_rich> cups is installed by default
<plan_rich> sudo service cups restart
<plan_rich> does it restart properly?
<sobczyk> is there a way to change finame encoding somehow?
<sobczyk> filename
<lydia> plan_rich: localhost631 seems working, thanks
<plan_rich> convmv -f ENCODING -t ENCODING filename
<plan_rich> slifugus: try command above
<plan_rich> if its not installed try sudo apt-get install convmv
<lydia> another problem is that the sound card does not work, although hardware seems correctly identified in KInfoCenter
<plan_rich> lydia: sound can be a real pain in ubuntu, i would try to modfiy some settings in your audio-properties and choose the real sources + output devices
<plan_rich> otherwise i would search for your specific card in the ubuntuusers forum
<realslix> hi I got a question for virtualbox - as windows host I used a loopback adapter to connect to ubuntu guest server - how can I do that at ubuntu host? thx
<olskolirc> ask in #virtualbox realslix
<realslix> olskolirc, thx I do at moment
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is there any generic gui database client? sqlite would be cool, mysql in addition really nice and postgresql pretty awesome :)
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> hey what's this latest 4.5.80 business, is it the beta2 of 4.6?
<d_ed> freinhard: you can try tora
<yofel> EvilRoey: 4.5.85 was published yesterday
<EvilRoey> aye, I meant 4.5.85 rather, my bad ;)
<yofel> 85 is beta2
<EvilRoey> Is there a list (besides /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog.gz) of changes for this release?
<EvilRoey> yofel, aye thanks
<yofel> EvilRoey: you'll have to search the KDE pages for that, the package changelogs only contain packaging related changes
<yofel> but I didn't see much of a changelog on the 4.5.85 release page :/
<EvilRoey> ahh ok
<EvilRoey> oh and I did mean chagnes to the pacakging
<EvilRoey> *packaging
<EvilRoey> for instance, I had this problem with the 4.5.80 debs where my keyboard settings were not respected
<EvilRoey> (by applications)
<EvilRoey> (keyboard settings have 100% of my respect)
<yofel> which settings? keyboard layout switching (by systray, not hotkeys) works fine here in beta2
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I am just now upgrading from 4.5.80 to 4.5.85
<EvilRoey> so we'll see once I get home if that changes
<yofel> and the systray context menu finally got a 'configure...' entry!! *sigh*
<EvilRoey> yofel, but yeah, with the 4.5.80 packages, I did not see that these changes got applied:  changing the layout shift char to "both shifts together"; making Capslock an additional Control; shift-numpad selects, as in Windows; and the repeat delay.
<EvilRoey> yofel, even though I had them set that way in Keyboard Settings
<yofel> hm, never touched the advanced settings, let's see..
<peteyk> when I click on the kde start menu, the menu appears on the top part of the screen. The same behavior is seen with the clock, volume control. Anyone know how I can change this back, so that the menu pops up on the bottom part of the screen?
<yofel> hm, why do we have 'keys to change layout' twice o.O? Once on the layouts page and once in the advanced options...
<yofel> peteyk: hm, it should appear from wherever the panel is, so here it starts at the top, since my panel is at the top
<EvilRoey> <yofel> and the systray context menu finally got a 'configure...' entry!! *sigh*
<EvilRoey> sweet
<EvilRoey> yofel: do you suppose Activities wiill get actively used?
<yofel> I wanted that for ages :P
<yofel> EvilRoey: not sure, I heard there were changes, didn't look at them yet
<peteyk> yeah, my panel is on the buttom - everything was fine until yesterday
<peteyk> I've taken a look around for panel options, but haven't seen anything specific to window placement
<EvilRoey> yofel:  if I right-click on the tray now (4.5.80), I get a context menu with an entry 'Properties'; this is not what you wanted?
<yofel> EvilRoey: I meant the layout switcher context menu
<yofel> systray itself was always configurable
<EvilRoey> okay
<EvilRoey> then what was not?
<yofel> EvilRoey: when opening the context menu of the layout switcher you could only select the language, when wanting to change a setting you had to go over systemsettings
<EvilRoey> ah, right
<EvilRoey> that did bother me too
<EvilRoey> also the way windows sl‪ide in the incorrect direction if you have virtual desktops arranged in  two-rows of two columns and try to go from (1,1) to (2,1) or from (2,1) to (1,1)  (with 1,1 at the top left)
<mrcreativity> why to the fonts on my kubuntu installation look funny
<mrcreativity> as compared to fedora kde
<mrcreativity> anyone/
<DiogenesW> servus
<nacho_> Buenas
<antoine> am I the only one to have a problem with adobe flash verion 10 ???
<antoine> I cant read youtube video anymore now
<xelister> help
<xelister> my ubuntu got gayified
<xelister> suddenly some damn KDE sounds turned on, and with question dialog box and certain other operations I have a unwanted noise playing... how to disable ths
<olskolirc> is there a way that i can slide my own graphic behind one of these clear panels?
<olskolirc> i hate these panels they are boring and offer no imagination
<olskolirc> i want to make my own 3D tubes
<olskolirc> many colors
<olskolirc> look in system settings - notifications xelister
<olskolirc> i disabled all my kde theme sounds in there.  There are also other programs with sounds you can click to find the noise and uncheck the flag that makes it pop up xelister
<bobby> hey guys
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> I have a strange problem with my Kubuntu  for a few days
<chiiiiiz>  s later, the login music sounds
<chiiiiiz> It used to be quite quick to start. Now, when I log in, the splash screen takes very long to disapear, and my screen goes black... Only Yakuake shows on the black... then
<chiiiiiz> s later, the login music sounds
<FloodBotK1> chiiiiiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiiiiiz> sorry for the flood... I won't do it again
<chiiiiiz> I must add that my desktop does not appear, nor the plasma bar... the plasma bar only appears after 2 mn!!
<chiiiiiz> I can start apps, but everything is very long...
<chiiiiiz> can Nepomuk be the reasdon for that? I have some error message regarding Nepomuk/akonadi when starting Kontact
<DiogenesV> gute nacht
<chiiiiiz> hallo
<yofel> chiiiiiz: check if you have any errors in ~/.xsession-errors that could be related, not sure what could cause that
<chiiiiiz> yofel: http://pastebin.com/mHVvbMKj
<chiiiiiz> isee a lot of things, mentioning akonadi, mysqld... but I do not catch a clue...
<chiiiiiz> I also have (maybe it has no connecttion with my problem) an error message when starting Kontact regarding Nepomuk and D-bus...
<chiiiiiz> I see in the xsession-error a problem with D-Bus and Kontact...
<chiiiiiz> everything leads to D-Bus it seems
<Bobbix> i can't place on the right side the clock, the notification area and the show desktop icon
<Alarm> what is the application that kubuntu uses for updating ?
<Alarm> i try to load it from console but i cant remember the app name
<Bobbix> every time i place on the right the element return on the left side
<rork> Bobbix: stupid question I know but have you tried moving the clock to the left side of the notifications area?
<rork> Alarm: kpackagekit
<Alarm> ok, that was it
<Alarm> thanks ;)
<rork> you're welcome
<Bobbix> rork: i've to move on the right side... every element place by default ob the left side
<Bobbix> kde 4.4
<rork> Bobbix: Yes but if you want to move the notifications are to the right of the clock you can either move it there OR move the clock left of the notifications area.
<Bobbix> rork: no you don't have understand.. i have now every icon on the left with the right area clean
<Bobbix> if i try do place some icon on the right side it return on the left side
<Bobbix> i don't have any idea how to place now this icons on the right side
<rork> Bobbix: can you make a screenshot showing the panel and "panel settings"?
<rork> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rork> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<EvilRoey> hey when I hit PrintScr nothing happens
<Bobbix> rork: why it's so difficult ?
<rork> Bobbix: I don't know, it shouldn't be, as said it work fine here
<Bobbix> the tinyurl site don't work
<Bobbix> rork: here the screenshot
<Bobbix> http://imagebin.org/127136
<Bobbix> can you see now?
<rork> EvilRoey: you can set it in System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Global Hotkeys, Select khotkeys as component, printscreen option.
<EvilRoey> ahhhh so I have to set it first
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> that would come in real handy
<EvilRoey> thanks
<Bobbix> rork: have you seen?
<rork> Bobbix: yes, sec, gotta fix my own panel
<Bobbix> rork: have you reproduced the problem on your panel?
<rork> Bobbix: I manage to get all my widgets on the left but I can still move them around freely
<Bobbix> ok... i've the same problem but they are on the left now and i can't place them on the right again
<rork> Oh, now I can't I can change the order but they stay at the left
<Bobbix> ah ok
<rork> you can add a spacer between them
<Bobbix> a spacer? it's useful?
<Bobbix> rork: i thing you are right... pheraps this is the right solution
<dualpent> After upgrade, I'm having the dreaded stuck after "battery check... [OK]".   I dropped the nvidia driver, when with noveau and I can get x to start.  Question: how to I diagnose the hang?   and  How can I manually start KDE?   it says kdestart is not installed (is it called something else now?)  Kubuntu 10.4 + upgrade (10.10?)
<Bobbix> rork: but using the spacer now i can't see running applications on the panel?! why?
<rork> Bobbix: you mean the system tray? Are they hidden? Or do you mean the classic menubar, that's a widget called "Task manager"
<Bobbix> rork: whait a minute pheraps i've found the solution... be pacient
<rork> Bobbix: no problem I'm currently startled with the possibilities of breaking my panel :P
<Bobbix> it's sufficient that you remove the process manager... that's all i've found it!!
<Bobbix> removing the process manager on the panel all teh icons go to the left (it's normal)
<rork> dualpent: you can manually start kde with 'startx', I don't know how to diagnose it but start with the system logs: dmesg
<Bobbix> placing newly this element every places fine
<Bobbix> rork: i hope this can help others... have you read rork ?
<rork> Bobbix: yes, but the first time I tried I could move the other widgets around :S
<Bobbix> it's becouse there is an element not visibile if you don't have active applications!
<Bobbix> It's the process manager thet say you wath applicatins are active
<dualpent> rork: thanks.  after it hangs, I ctrl-alt-f1 and type startx and it starts a generic x shell.  No KDM
<Bobbix> i don't know how but moving on the panel i've removed it and oll the icons oh the right have automatically migrated on the left side.
<Bobbix> now placing again the application manager all works fine thank!!
<rork> Bobbix: you're welcome
<dualpent> BTW, the only thing in dmesg was something about not being able to find IPV6 router
<rork> dualpent: ~/.xsession-errors is another XOrg log
<dualpent> Problem is this hardware - all odd-ball.   An older IBM dual Xeon wtih SCSI drives and Quadro video card.
<rork> which nvidia driver did you use?
<skafti> hei
<rork> hei yourself
<skafti> Especially rork
<skafti> :)
<rork> ^^
<dualpent> I had the 173 (I think) and then removed it because there were reports that it had issues with new kernel.
<dualpent> Now I'm using the open source one neaveau (sp?)
<skafti> well got little peace from the children so thought mabe i could work little on my pc
<skafti> is there a better way of cleansing a drive other the using dolphin ?
<skafti> not formatting
<dualpent> I'm eyeing these two other computers (personal servers) that are running dual opteron but I think the power supply is week.  Just need a compiling platform
<skafti> it seems that if i "del" in dolphin it takes forever
<rork> dualpent: did you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? I think nvidia drivers still create it
<dualpent> I had to delete xorg.conf because it was looking for nvidia drivers.  That's how I got x to start
<rork> skafti: I've had issues (re)moving files in dolphin, the fastest way is using the commandline `rm --help` , any other filemanager (including konquor) should be up to the job
<skafti> k
<dualpent> This all started because at work I didn't have the proxy configure correctly.  So the upgrade failed.  I'm at home now, no proxy
<dualpent> I think I'm just going to re-install
<rork> dualpent: have you tried removing the nvidia drivers completely?
<kubuntunoob> Hello. I cannot use hdmi on a dell newly installed with kubuntu 10.4 how can i make this feature to work?
<rork> dualpent: `apt-get purge nvidia-glx-173`
<dualpent> I removed them via apt-get.   Like I said, xinit works.  Just drops into generic x-windows (not even a menu)
<dualpent> I did apt-get purge nvida*
<dualpent> then apt-get install neaveau*,   then ap-get install xorg-.....neaveau (to the best of recollection)
<rork> dualpent: sounds about right
<rork> dualpent: no apt messages about a broken install? e.g. `apt-get check`
<dualpent> So with google, everyone seems to think its a videa card issue (the next step being installing video drivers).  I can't find out how anyone came to that conlusion though.    I figured if I can get x to start, that would prove someting.   Maybe not.
<dualpent> BTW, downloading kubuntu 10.10 at 3100 KB/s  nice mirror.
<skafti> what is the drive names like in  dos i use c:/ im trying qonquor ?
<rork> without 3d graphics support I'd stick with 10.04 until it's fixed
<dualpent> is there an easy way to revert to 10.04?
<rork> skafti: mounted devices are listed in /media konqueror doesn't seem to have an option to find/mount unmounted media
<rork> dualpent: it seems to be impossible to downgrade, reinstall is your only option there
<dualpent> OK.  Thanks for the help.  Truely appriiated.
<dualpent> got to get something to eat...
<rork> you're welcome, too bad it couldn't be fixed (yet)
<skafti> what do you mean by /media konquror ?
<skafti> (blush)
<skafti> Time to give back rork push shift and delete on the file... and its gone
<skafti> dolphin
<oyster> hi all. I'm having troubles with playing urbanterror. The game turns to black screen and freezes when a IM popup appears. With Option "OpenGLOverlay" "true" it's full screen of artefacts and random lags of that kind too. I'm using fglx on ati hd3400. Is there a fix for this?
<rug> I am trying to lock down a 10.10 machine into kiosk mode.  I am trying to follow the instructions I found here: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Kiosk/Introduction   but I can't find the config files it describes.    What/where is the equivilent file to ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc ?
<moetunes> try in .local rug
<moetunes> maybe
<rug> kdesktoprc doesn't exist on the PC
<BajK_> why doesnt nvidia-settings appear in systemsettings?
<moetunes> rug:  that must be an old howto then
<rug> moetunes: no date on the page!  =)
<moetunes> I saw that too
<alberto> hl
<vyrgozunqk> guys help me with this knetwork manager... and this DUN connection... how to make it work, i'm trying to connect thru my nokia N95... in gnome is peace of cake... but in KDE...
<vyrgozunqk> mobile broadband in kde stays grayed out...
<vyrgozunqk> i have rfcomm cconfigured
<esmirlin> is there any dock bar for kde (not using compiz i mean)?
<esmirlin> ?
<esmirlin> is there any dock bar for kde (not using compiz i mean)?
<moetunes> yep there's plenty of 'em
<esmirlin> moetunes: i used to use docky on gnome but no idea for kde :S
<harleen> hi
<moetunes> esmirlin:  second google return   http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=109&t=51207&start=0
<Roey> haiil
<Roey> *hai.
<rork> hi
<Roey> Riddell:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259387
<ubottu> KDE bug 259387 in kcm_keyboard "apps don't respect System Settings keyboard configurations (PPA packages)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Roey> hey diego
<Riddell> Roey: sounds like an upstream bug
<Roey> ok
<Roey> how about this one:  among the icons on my Panel, only the K icon is clickable.  The rest highlight on mouseover but are unresponsive when I click on them.;
<Roey> the desktop pager works fine
<Roey> just the app icons don't work
<Roey> Riddell:  and that's as of 4.5.85
<Riddell> Roey: we haven't added any new distro patches, if you're running maverick and something has broken when you upgraded kde packages it's almost certainly a kde issue
<Ginbuntu> kde 4.6 beta 2 is still laggy
<Roey> Riddell:  so these two issues are upstream then
<Roey> ?
<Roey> Ginbuntu:  got that right :)
<Ginbuntu> I don't understand what you mean
<serard> hello
<serard> I've just installed compiz, launched compiz --replace; it works fine. How do I make it to launch at every reboot ? Another question, I don't see the window bars (with the buttons to minimize, maximize, close), how can I make them reappear ?
<yofel> serard: I don't know much about compiz-kde, but it's compiz job to provide the window border, to set compiz as default go to: systemsettings -> default applicatons -> Window manager
<serard> yofel, thank you ! in the window manager, it proposes me to create a wrapper script, do you know where should I create it ?
<yofel> nope, sorry
<serard> okay, thank you
<serard> okay it was simply put it in a $PATH registered folder
#kubuntu 2010-12-10
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> guys, how do i get my bottom "panel" to look like the bottom "panel" on mac os X
<moetunes> that's called a dock, there's lots to choose from
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> where do i choose different ones?
<andrewh192> like where do i change the one i have?
<moetunes> you can search in the package manager for them
<moetunes> the one you have is a panel - it is different to a dock
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> so just search for the word dock?
<moetunes> yep but choose one that is for kde or any window manager - not a gnome one
<andrewh192> ok
<moetunes> you can also use the search term   kde dock   in www.google.com/linux to see what others recommend
<moetunes> andrewh192:  ^^
<kirom> klo mau nginstal wine i2 gmn?
<kirom> laptob quw kok g' bsa?
<moetunes> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SteelWing> Hi all
<SteelWing> Hello? anyone here?
<Torch> SteelWing: this is a support channel ;-) just ask your question, don't feel shy.
<SteelWing> Sorry, third support channel I've beent to without a response. Was beginning to think my client got bugged.
<SteelWing> I'm trying to install irssi on Kubuntu, I'm new to KDE but have done it before on Ubuntu. It's claiming that when I use ./configure no such file or directory exists. I'm trying to figure out why it doesn't seem to understand ./configure.
<Torch> SteelWing: can't you just install it from a package?
<Torch> SteelWing: like, apt-get install irssi?
<SteelWing> Last I checked the package was out of date.
<Torch> SteelWing: possible... but do you need the latest version? i run it on debian lenny on a server, that's probably even more outdate.
<SteelWing> Well I'd feel more comfortable if I could get this SVN version to cooperate.
<SteelWing> Worked fine in gnome I can't figure out why its not recognizing ./configure
<Torch> SteelWing: svn version, ok... so does it come with a configure script (hint: probably not)
<SteelWing> Did before.
<SteelWing> Hell, even INSTALL says to use it.
<Torch> SteelWing: svn versions usually don't have the configure script, src tarballs do however
<Torch> SteelWing: is there a file called "configure" or is there not? ;-)
<SteelWing> configure.in
<Torch> SteelWing: yep
<Torch> SteelWing: wrong one ;-)
<Torch> SteelWing: you have to create configure yourself
<SteelWing> D'oh.
<Torch> SteelWing: that's done by some magic stuff ... autoconf and all. i've not used that in years.
<moetunes> or do   ./autogen.sh
<SteelWing> Alright I'll grab a nightly developer tarball.
<Torch> moetunes: good hint.
<Torch> SteelWing: if it has that, try that
<Torch> SteelWing: or try autoreconf (might need some options, i dimly remember)
<SteelWing> Yeah, nightly tarball did it.
<SteelWing> Thanks, I'll be going now.
<Torch> SteelWing: you're welcome
<SteelWing> Maybe not. I look back to my left to find the ./config script complaining I need glib 2.6 or higher. I just installed kubuntu today and I'm almost certain glib is a stock package.
<Torch> SteelWing: are you still building this?
<SteelWing> Attempting to. Usually it would be ./configure make make install
<Torch> SteelWing: but?
<SteelWing> But it won't get past ./configure
<SteelWing> complains I need glib 2.6 or higher. But I should have that already.
<Torch> SteelWing: glib is a gnome package
<SteelWing> Oh.
<Torch> SteelWing: no.
<Torch> SteelWing: build it without gnome support
<SteelWing> Crap. Glib *smacks head* GnomeLibrary.
<Torch> SteelWing: it should offer that in configure --help
<tsimpson> glib is _not_ gnome
<Torch> SteelWing: or install glib devel packages (you probably already do have glib itself)
<moetunes> is the build-essential package installed?
<SteelWing> tsimpson: Sorry! Got it, Glib != Gnome Lib. Duely noted
<Torch> moetunes: if it wasn't i'd guess configure would instantly abort crying for a compiler... ;-)
<tsimpson> it was created for gnome, but was separated from gnome long ago
<tsimpson> glib2.0-dev is the package you need to compile anything that needs glib
<Torch> tsimpson: i'm expecting irssi to be buildable without dependencies on glib.
<Torch> tsimpson: gnome or not.
<Torch> tsimpson: so how does this help?
<tsimpson> why do you think irssi should not use glib?
<Torch> tsimpson: i keep my opinions about glib to myself
<Torch> tsimpson: but you're right, it seems to depend on it even for console only builds
<tsimpson> yeah, glib has nothing to do with GUI
<SteelWing> Yeah well it worked now it wants ncurese-devel which apt can't find.
<tsimpson> it's mostly used for support of threading and signal/slot style code
<SteelWing> err. Crap I didn't mean for that to sound as rude as it did.
<Torch> SteelWing: don't worry about it ;-)
<tsimpson> SteelWing: libncurses5-dev
<Torch> SteelWing: well, you need the curses devel package
<SteelWing> Obviously but the package name it gave me must of been out of date or simply wrong. tsimpson has the correct package name.
<Torch> SteelWing: configure cannot give you package names
<Torch> SteelWing: it looks for headers and libs
<tsimpson> it's not a package name, it's just telling you it wants the devel part of ncurses (you have to figure out the package name manually)
<SteelWing> Ah, that explains it. Then I mistook the header for the package name.
<SteelWing> Well its compliling now.
<tsimpson> lib(whatever)-dev is usually a good start
<Torch> SteelWing: or apt-cache search <whatever> and look for the dev package
<SteelWing> I'll make note of that.
<SteelWing> Okay, its successfully installed.
<SteelWing> Thanks again for all your help.
<rolando> en 10 min Empieza ataque a moneybookers
<rolando> canal en vivo de seguimiento de ataque: http://twitcam.livestream.com/2ych2
<rolando> Ataque de Anonymous
<Walzmyn> KDE 4.4.5, where's the desktop background setting?
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> was wondering how i setup dcc send
<valorie> andrewh192: generally, that has to do with setting up your modem/WAP etc. to allow it
<andrewh192> how do i accept a file someone is sending me via dcc in quassel?
<tolkach> andrewh192- step 1: install xchat. step 2: in Settings > Preferences > Network > File Transfers, select either 'yes' or 'browse each time' for auto-accept
<tolkach> ;)
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> thanx
<ko2> hello, i use kubuntu hardy heron and i know that there is no officially supported package for eigen2 (libeigen2 is the package name). I found a site on launchpad that offers a package. Can i use that for kubuntu, too?
<andrewh192> valorie: i have another question for ya..
<andrewh192> valorie: i recently downloaded/installed cairo-dock and was wondering how i go aboout acctually installing it
<andrewh192> its on my computer, but i am not sure how to "activate" it
<rackIT> i have a usb sd card reader that mounts cards as read only. searching internets produce no results. I'm using lucid. any ideas how to get a r/w mount when I plug the device in?
<phoenix_firebrd> rackIT: is there a lock notch in your card?
<rackIT> phoenix_firebrd: yes - it's unlocked
<rx> hi. im using kubuntu 10.10 with vmware workstation (latest version). ive got vmwaretools installed and everything works ok except that my screen resolution always resets to 800x600 when i reboot. and it seems that when i change it (in kutuntu) it doesnt do it properly because it looks like everything just get scaled (bigger windows, bigger fonts...). anyone can help me?
<Micha-> help
<Micha-> I need help configuring sound output as I get no sound on fresh install of Kubuntu 10.10 64 bit..
<valorie> !ask | Micha
<ubottu> Micha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<valorie> oops
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> have you tried alsamixer in the console?
<Micha-> no(?)
<valorie> it's a sort of semi-gui interface you run in Konsole
<Micha-> what steps do I take?
<valorie> I had some trouble in 10.04 with sound also
<valorie> some channels kept muting, and that was the way I solved it
<Micha-> It works fine in 10.10 32 bit.
<valorie> open up a Konsole and say type or paste: alsamixer
<Micha-> (Ubuntu)
<Micha-> Ok
<valorie> oops, paste or type: alsamixer
<Micha-> where is Konsole located?
<valorie> use your Kmenu: search
<valorie> konsole
<Micha-> got it
<valorie> I use it so often I have it in my taskbar, but I guess some people don't like the cli
<valorie> so now just type or paste: alsamixer
<Micha-> ok. ran the command, now i got a graph
<valorie> look at the bottom of each -- are any of them MM ?
<valorie> that means MUTE
<Micha-> six are MM
<valorie> woah
<Micha-> :P
<valorie> ok, let me see if I remember how to change them
<Micha-> ?
<Micha-> Tx
<valorie> you use arrow keys to navigate
<valorie> up and down arrows should work either
<Micha-> Hmm. I think it reads my speakers as headphones
<valorie> that's odd
<valorie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer for more info
<Micha-> Thank you valorie, I'll tinker with this
<rx> hi. im using kubuntu 10.10 with vmware workstation (latest version). ive got vmwaretools installed and everything works ok except that my screen resolution always resets to 800x600 when i reboot. and it seems that when i change it (in kutuntu) it doesnt do it properly because it looks like everything just get scaled (bigger windows, bigger fonts...). anyone can help me?
<dasKreech> rx: I guess you looked at the VMware forums already?
<bobby> hello people.
<bobby> hey guys.
<dasKreech> Hi
<dasKreech> how are you?
<bobby> upgrading to maverick.
<cyberbob> I installed kubuntu 10 lts 64bit, it was working perfect a few days before but today while loging in to the system i got the error as kdestartupconfig4 not found error code is 3 check your installation(something like this) and now I am not able to login ..
<moetunes> cyberbob:  have you done a system update recently?
<cyberbob> moetunes: lastday i just updated my vlc app.nothing else. .
<moetunes> cyberbob:  check the /etc/startkde file for errors
<cyberbob> moetunes: actually i am not too good in linux desktop computing. Recently started using kubuntu on my Desktop after getting my new Desktop maching
<cyberbob> moetunes: file not found . .
<dasKreech> cyberbob: Welcome to Linux and KDE :0
<dasKreech> :)
<cyberbob> :)
<moetunes> cyberbob:  you can check it from the live cd or from the recovery boot option - from the live cd you could paste it
<dasKreech> kstartupconfig4 ?
<cyberbob> dasKreech: command executed without showing any msg smells cool
<moetunes> I've seen a similar error and it turned out to be from the startkde file being rewritten wrong during an update
<dasKreech> where is it running from?
<dasKreech> moetunes: I somehow doubt there would be a KDE config file in /etc that's used on boot
<dasKreech> or login
<cyberbob> dasKreech: Ijust used kstartupconfig4 on my console
<dasKreech> cyberbob: Yes but apparently kde doesn't have that same luxury :)
<dasKreech> try <which kstartupconfig4> to see where it's running from
<cyberbob> moetunes:  dasKreech  even I am not able to use GUI for web browsing.  .as you know elinks sucks in this regard.  . ..
<dasKreech> cyberbob: use w3m it's not that bad :)
<cyberbob>   /usr/bin/kstartupconfig4
<moetunes> and startkde isn't right that's why the error of it not being found
<cyberbob> moetunes: how can i overcome that
<dasKreech> moetunes: Right but where is your startkde file?
<moetunes> sudo nano /etc/startkde
<dasKreech> moetunes: serious?
<moetunes> sudo nano /etc/startkdesorry - /usr/bin/startkde
<moetunes> I'm multitasking here =)
<dasKreech> cyberbob: sudo nano $(which startkde)
<moetunes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cyberbob> dasKreech: /usr/bin/startkde
<dasKreech> cyberbob: That's what I thought but you can type the whole thing including the $(    )
<dasKreech> sudo nano $(which startkde)
<bobby> anybody else having issues with kub hibernating?
<dasKreech> the commands in the $(  ) are run first then whatever they bring back is then put into nano
<dasKreech> bobby: Likely
<cyberbob>   dasKreech  /usr/bin/nano /usr/bin/startkde            <------------output of the command
<dasKreech> cyberbob: ha ha what did you type?
<cyberbob> i am a lilbit confused dasKreech                 should i copy /usr/bin/startkde to /etc/startkde ?
<moetunes> no
<dasKreech> cyberbob: No I just want to see what you typed to get that output
<dasKreech> press up and copy it to here
<bobby> it's really annoying. it just goes crazy. hibernate and then at start network manager doesn't work.
<dasKreech> you can press up to get the last command you typed in
<dasKreech> !hibernate
<bobby> you have to find and kill the state info
<dasKreech> cyberbob: I'll help you in a little i'm just interested in what the command was that you put in
<cyberbob> dasKreech: it opened up a file
<cyberbob> A bash script
<dasKreech> cyberbob: Right
<dasKreech> moetunes: What is your suggestion now?
<moetunes> this error happens because two lines are made into one
<moetunes> look for a word made up of two words
<dasKreech> hmm :-/
<moetunes> I think it is the second or third line from memory
<cyberbob> dasKreech: it opened up a BASH script file in front of me
<dasKreech> cyberbob: really shouldn't be on IRC id you are logged in as root
<dasKreech> cyberbob: correct
<cyberbob> but i feel comfortable with vi/vim so opened it withthat. .
<dasKreech> cyberbob: \o/
<dasKreech> moetunes: which two lines ?
<moetunes> I can't see from here - common sense should point it out
<moetunes> or paste it
<dasKreech> moetunes: can I presume that it contains the line kstartupconfig4 ?
<moetunes> no idea - either that or set the path, I can't remember
<moetunes> and I'm not at a kde box to check atm
<cyberbob> sorry got DC
<dasKreech> :-)
<cyberbob> nnow I got another erro while loggin in , I added another user but that user when tries to login session hangs @ splash screen
<dasKreech> what hapens if you run startkde?
<cyberbob> $DISPLAY is not set or can not connect to X server
<dasKreech> cyberbob: can you check the file .xsessions-errors in that users home directory
<cyberbob> dasKreech: tail -f /hom/user/.xsessions-errors shows errors klauncher (4224)/kio  (klauncher): slavepool:no communication with the slave
<cyberbob> fetched layout groups from X server etc. .
<dasKreech> hmm
<dasKreech> seems like you have quite some KDE configuration issues
<dasKreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dasKreech> run that then try run startkde again
<cyberbob> same error like previous one
<bobby> guys any grub2 experts ?
<bobby> there's an ubuntu install on a usb still but the installer installed grub2 on teh same disk. which means if the usb stick is not plugged in the grub boots in rescue mode.
<bobby> 'coz the grub.cfg stuff is not on teh main disk.
<bobby> is there a way I can force it to use the windows boot loader and have that one chainload grub2 if the disk is plugged in?
<cyberbob> dasKreech: it is going to below up my mind, as I have a bundle of assignments with em and they are lingering on. . . .:P
<moetunes> bobby:  you'll have to reinstall the windows bootloader on the hdd and install grub to the usb and set the bios to boot the usb first
<dasKreech> cyberbob: ah you want a quick fix? hmm
<dasKreech> cyberbob: You made a new user and they can't login you say?
<cyberbob> yup their session hangs @ splash screen @ harddrive while loading system components
<bobby> moetunes: so how do I reinstall the windows bootloader?
<moetunes> bobby:  you'll have to ask in ##windows I have no idea
<moetunes> I don't use windows
<bobby> moetunes: cool, thanks.
<moetunes> np :)
<valorie> bobby: unfortunately that happens
<bobby> moetunes: one more question. can I install the entire grub2 to the hdd so that whether the usb is in or not, the grub and the menu work fine?
<valorie> happened to me, and I blogged about my solution
<bobby> valorie: it's part of learning.
<valorie> but I don't use windows either
<bobby> valorie: if you have a solution to it, that would be cool.
<moetunes> bobby:  no because the config will be on the usb
<valorie> sec, and I'll get the link -- be sure to read the comments for other methods
<bobby> moetunes: yeah, that's what I thought. I'm thinking now whether I want to create a partition on the hdd and put boot and grub there. and leave the rest of the / on the usb.
<bobby> valorie: cool.
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/grub2-and-chroots-dammit.html
<valorie> it was easy enough for ME to do it, so it isn't that hard
<valorie> sure angered me, as you can see by the title
<valorie> lol
<bobby> well, there linux granny....
<bobby> thankx.
<valorie> :-)
<bobby> lot of reading there....
<bobby> that's the linux story.
<PascalFR> kwin(4158) KWin::Workspace::setupCompositing: KWin has detected that your OpenGL library is unsafe to use, falling back to XRender.
<PascalFR> what does that mean ?
<valorie> kwin is the KDE windowing system
<valorie> openGL is one way of rendering, but that wasn't working in your system
<valorie> so it's using xRender
<valorie> which is older (and faster) I believe
<bobby> KDE FTW!!!!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> bobby, I'm rather verbose with stuff like that, so beginners can follow along
<PascalFR> except that it worked before with opengl mmm
<valorie> since I'm a bit of a beginning
<valorie> beginner
<PascalFR> and does not work on xrender
<valorie> :(
<dasKreech> cyberbob: What was the lastthing you remember doing before things broke?
<bobby> valorie: I'm very much new user to grub2. grub legacy, I had used enough to navigate around it w/o getting upset.
<PascalFR> i think it the latest SC that broke the thing
<bobby> reboot
<skafti_> someone that can help me with java
<skafti_> Printerproblems ?
<rx> dasKreech: yup i did that
<rx> some people say reintall vmware tools (that didnt help)
<rx> some people say reinstall the xorg vmware video driver (that didnt help)
<rx> btw the problem was:
<rx> im using kubuntu 10.10 with vmware workstation (latest version). ive got vmwaretools installed and everything works ok except that my screen resolution always resets to 800x600 when i reboot. and it seems that when i change it (in kutuntu) it doesnt do it properly because it looks like everything just get scaled (bigger windows, bigger fonts...). anyone can help me?
<rx_> is there a way to make KDE remembers windows position?
<rx_> they always open upper left on the screen
<rx_> and that bugs me alot :\
<jschall> anyone have a samsung NF310? i can't get the brightness keys to work right.
<naught101> is it possible to change the panel height and/or add panels in maverick?
<naught101> I don't seem to have an option for it..
<Spaztic_One> first (possibly only) question, i installed ubuntu a while ago, and just installed the kdm, and am running that (from a login). The sound it horrendous in quality. Should I pursue help here or in #ubuntu ?
<valorie> Spaztic_One: are you running ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<valorie> and sound.... in what app?
<valorie> naught, you can have as many panels as you like
<valorie> but there is also the option of "shelves"
<valorie> which are a gadget too, and can contain more shelves
<valorie> I haven't tried that, but just read about it
<Spaztic_One> all sound. It was installed as ubuntu, but I ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and at login I selected kde.
<Spaztic_One> so, valorie, i'm not sure which my computer technically is right now.
<valorie> most people have success with that method of installation, although I didn't
<valorie> ended up doing a clean install of Kub.
<valorie> anyway, your sound quality relies on your equipment, of course, but also the backend to phonon, if you are using phonon for your sound apps
<valorie> some use it, some don't
<valorie> systemsettings > multimedia > phonon
<valorie> you can check which backend, and also test your sound there
<valorie> to see if that's it
<SReid> Can someone help me with my font smoothing? I'm realllly confused, and only things I can find about it online are very old posts I don't think apply anymore
<Spaztic_One> backend for phonon is xine, whatever that is. I think I had been using Pulseaudio without a hitch before...
<SReid> When I have a fresh install of Kubuntu the fonts look AMAZING. Its like OSX perfect, nice and thick fonts but perfectly smooth, I couldn't believe it, but if I so much as open the Application Appearance settings to do anything else, the next time I restart the computer the fonts are still kinda smooth, but not in firefox or any applications anymore
<SReid> I haven't changed any settings, and after that, I've tried changing the settings to everything under the sun.
<SReid> I dunno what the hell is going on
<Spaztic_One> hmmm...
<valorie> you might try another, Spaztic_One
<valorie> xine works for me, but gstreamer or vlc give better results for some people
<Spaztic_One> How would I do that?
<valorie> they are all available as packages for installation
<valorie> kpackagekit is easiest, if you don't know the exact package name
<valorie> search for phonon-gstreamer or phonon-vlc
<valorie> and install kubuntu-restricted-extras while you're at it
<valorie> since that will give you all the needed codecs for playing mp3 and such
<naught101> how do I get to the panel settings? right clicking the panel only gives me "add widgets" and "lock panel"...
<Spaztic_One> so, what is phonon? and do you know the difference between it and whatever ubuntu uses? Cause I know I have gstreamer stuff installed for gnome, and the vlc media player installed (don't know that it is what you're talking about though)
<Spaztic_One> shoot
<Spaztic_One> just noticed hat its 5 20 in the morning... I'm going to get some rest and tackle this later
<naught101> where's my cashew? does it not exist in kubuntu maverick?
<valorie> yes, to the right-bottom and right-top of your screen
<SReid> so can someone help me with my font problem, or heard of it happening before, or what?
<valorie> SReid: you've repeated yourself a few times here
<valorie> I suggest asking on the forums
<SReid> eh, I asked my question once, valorie
<SReid> and after a long wait
<valorie> since you haven't found anyone here
<SReid> asked again
<valorie> really?
<SReid> yup
<valorie> then someone else IS asking
<valorie> but.... nobody answering, sadly
<SReid> I asked if someone can help with a font problem, then i gave details...then waited, then asked again 10 minutes later
<valorie> sucks
<SReid> learn to count
<SReid> repeated myself a few times
<SReid> ffs
<valorie> right, if you only did it a few times
<valorie> then someone else is also asking
<valorie> I wasn't complaining
<valorie> if noone knows the answer, what can we do?
<SReid> make one up
<SReid> :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> there is no "man fonts" that I know of
<SReid> i'm just pissed off at Kubunt
<SReid> u
<SReid> it gives me amazing fonts then takes them away, would have been better not havin it in first place
<SReid> :(
<SReid> Can't find any screenshots of Kubuntu with the fonts looking like mine did either...i'm beginning to think i dreamt it
<buggs_bugger> gr33ts!
<valorie> mine look great!
<SReid> can i see a screenshot to see if its the way mine was?
<valorie> sure, what would you like me to take a screenie of?
<SReid> firefox and like Dolphin open or something like that
<buggs_bugger> i got a little window behaviour issue: every time i work with gimp and focus the main window the toolbox and the layerwindow go to background. how can i help that?
<buggs_bugger> i want to keep both above the main window
<SReid> buggs_bugger: click the little gimp icon top left > Advanced > Keep above others
<valorie> http://imagebin.ca/view/04GwhYt3.html
<valorie> I made dolphin little, because I just have a laptop -- not an enormous screen
<SReid> firefox is messin me about, will open in a sec valorie
<morticum> hi everyone. I was wondering how I might change the default open application associated with .out files...it doesn't show up in the filetypes settings
<buggs_bugger> SReid, doesnt change behaviour. both dialogue-windows go background as soon as i activate the main window
<SReid> buggs_bugger: you mean if you had main gimp window maximised and you did that option for the toolbox and layers one etc they don't stay on top? after you click it check again to make sure it has a tick beside it? it works for me I use GIMP like that a lot :S
<buggs_bugger> double checked it, doesnt work :(
<SReid> i'm looking at what you want right now :S I dunno! thats weird...
<SReid> check the main gimp windows option to make sure it doesn't have the keep above others thing selected, that might cause an issue
<buggs_bugger> SReid, the problem is, once i untoggle the toolboxes with TAB and toggle them on again, they lose the "above all" setting
<SReid> untoggle them...what dya mean exactly  by that? sry if stupid question
<SReid> i want to try and repeat what your doing
<buggs_bugger> SReid, sorry, bad term. toggle off
<buggs_bugger> SReid, gimp gives you the option to blend out the toolbox and any other floating window such as layers, channels ect. once i do that and then bring them back, they lose their above all property
<SReid> i've just done an 11 hour nightshift, and I know the word toggle, but i don't know what your doing lol
<SReid> ahhh right
<SReid> hmm
<SReid> dunno how to solve that then
<buggs_bugger> SReid, might i suggest to go to bed then? ^ ^
<buggs_bugger> im in europe, gmt + 1 so here its noon ^ ^
<SReid> and valorie, your fonts look nicer than mine, what font do you use? but your firefox fonts look like mine do, they were way more awesome before. I'm tempted to reinstall my computer again just to take a screenshot of the way it looked.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, I just use the standard fonts
<valorie> never chose anything differnt
<valorie> different
<SReid> me too
<valorie> I believe it's the new ubuntu fontface
<SReid> maybe i was never meant to get the fonts lookin like they did, some weird glitch
<SReid> it was like OSX or something
<valorie> maybe you can download and re-install the font family
<valorie> I'm sure systemsettings tell you what you are using somewhere
<SReid> thast the thing, when i go to system settings to change anything in the application appearance bit
<SReid> ev4en if didn't change anything
<SReid> the next time i restarted
<SReid> they would be the way they are now
<FloodBotK1> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK3> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SReid> still smooth but not WOW
<buggs_bugger> SReid, ok then. ill try to figure it out on my own. thanks anyways. cheers an good night ^ ^
<SReid> night buggs
<SReid> :)
<SReid> I'm GMT too
<SReid> +0
<SReid> lol
<FloodBotK1> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK3> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SReid> I'm a shelf-packer in ASDA at nights
<SReid> AND AMAZING 3D ARTIST BY DAY...not lol...aspiring anyway...beginning....thinking? :P
<buggs_bugger> SReid, gmt+0! its laaate ;-) cya
<SReid> its 11am
<SReid> lol
<SReid> I NEED to find a screenshot of the way my comp looked...i can't be the only person who experienced this
<SReid> I couldn't be arsed reinstalling everything, its set up perfectly besides that...and i suppose what does the fonts matter... >_<
<valorie> load in the liveCD
<valorie> is that the way it looked?
<SReid> hmm... :D cool
<SReid> haven't checked!
<valorie> then look at systemsettings, and see if it's the same or different
<SReid> *makes excuses to leave right now to check
<crissi> hello i'm looking for a way to boot a live cd with pae kernel.. does someone know how to enable it on ubuntu live cd? or maybe another livecd with pae kernel?
<SReid> i'm leaving, thanks for help valorie, bye buggs
<valorie> bye SReid
<valorie> sorry I couldn't really help
<valorie> my sympathies -- appearance makes a big difference
<SReid> its not exactly a problem since nothing is broken :D lol, bye
<SReid> yea it makes it more comfy to work at your computer!
<SReid> ha
<valorie> beauty is necessary
<ceilingcam> hello, can you tell me what "POSIX threads library (POSIX threads enabled libc)" means? i need this as a requirement for a driver installation
<ping__luce> hi. for some reasons, if I play a midi file with timidity, I hear only one instrument (piano)
<ping__luce> why?
<ceilingcam> i have to install a driver and a requirement is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541831/
<ceilingcam> i have updated my kubuntu hardy heron to the kernel 2.6.24.28, can you explain how i can mange this?
<ceilingcam> how can i see with which compiler my kernel is compiled?
<ceilingcam_> kann mir jemand sagen mit welche befehl ich eine installierte version von gcc, 4.2.4-1ubuntu4 auf 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 zurücksetzen kann?
<parkin> HELLO
<Peace-> hi :)
<smooph> hey guys I am looking for a widget like pastebin just for tinyurl ... somebody know one?
<TopGear> hello
<TopGear> is there a way to install the amarok beta?
<yofel> TopGear: there are packages for the amarok beta alongside the KDE SC 4.6 beta2 packages, don't know if there are others too
<TopGear> okey
<TopGear> well, how do i use my ipod touch 2nd gen with amarok?
<TopGear> it sees it, but it says there are nor songs on it :s
<TopGear> i'm working with kubuntu 10.10
<TopGear> did not get the beta of amarok
<bogdan> hi all
<phoenixfirebrd> lhello everyone
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<TopGear> no one?
<phoenixfirebrd> i am here
<TopGear> well, how do i use my ipod touch 2nd gen with amarok?
<TopGear> <TopGear> it sees it, but it says there are nor songs on it :s
<TopGear> <TopGear> i'm working with kubuntu 10.10
<TopGear> <TopGear> did not get the beta of amarok
<FloodBotK1> TopGear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK3> TopGear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> TopGear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: do you beta version of amarok?
<TopGear> nope
<TopGear> couse it only comes in a beta ppa of KDE
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: have you tried banshee?
<TopGear> nope, but i did try rhythmbox
<TopGear> installin' banshee now
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: is your working correctly in rhythmbox
<TopGear> nope
<TopGear> it doesn't even see it :s
<TopGear> amarok sees it, but it says : "0 songs"
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: i think banshee will do the job
<TopGear> okey
<TopGear> installed
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: working?
<TopGear> crashes at start :(
<TopGear> i'll make you a pastebin
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: no
<TopGear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541901/
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: i thought the crash happens for some of us, but it is happening to everyone. bad
<TopGear> that actually sucks :s
<TopGear> gtkpod doesn't see my itouch :s
<phoenixfirebrd> TopGear: i am not familiar with ipod . sorry
<phoenixfirebrd> brb
<Bauldrick> wheres a link to cleanly/nicely change from ubuntu to kubuntu
<raheel> which os should i install on a system with 384 mb ram pentium 3 700 mhz
<raheel> i thought kubuntu would do fine
<rork> try lubuntu (or install lubuntu-desktop)
<rork> raheel: ^
<raheel> will it do the trick?
<raheel> yes rork??
<yofel> it's pretty convervative with resource usage so it's worth a try
<Seetee> Hi everyone. I have been using Kubuntu as my main desktop for a cupple of years now. Installed it for a friend, but I can not seem to figure out how to get his dual screen working. Is he supposed to get x.org-hacking in this day and age?
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rork> raheel: just wanted to mark that line for you. I use lubuntu (when necesary) on a 800mhz intel celeron with 128 mb ram. It's not great and you'll lack some features but it runs much better then kubuntu.  See http://www.lxde.org/ or http://lubuntu.net/
<raheel> ok but my friend tried lubuntu 10.1 on the same system specs and it did not even boot using the live cd. in between it crashed
<Seetee> I have been googling, and reading. There seem to be many bugs, and dual screen seems to be horribly broken in the latest versions of Kubuntu. Does anyone know more about the situation?
<James147> Seetee: what graphics card/drivers is he using?
<Seetee> My dual screen might be allright, since I have upgraded my way to where I am today.
<Seetee> James147: It is a laptop, so SiS.
<Seetee> James147: lspci returns "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513" as "IDE interface". (I am at his machine now).
<rork> raheel: I can't say what caused that. You might want to try the alternate install cd instead, or go for a minimal install and install lubuntu-desktop afterwards.
<Seetee> System Settings / Display and Monitor / Multiple Monitors, says that there are no multiple monitors (although I have got the same image on both the internal and the external screen).
<Seetee> James147: The Additional Drivers in the K / System-menu says that this system is not using any propritary drivers.
<James147> Seetee: that dialog is for graphics cards that setup two screen to look as one (such as nvidia twinview)
<Seetee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/403610 <-- Sounds exactly like this bug. But that does not seem to
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403610 in KDE Base "kde 4.3 Multiple Monitors tells lies" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Seetee> be fixed.
<Seetee> Right.
<Seetee> It works perfectly in XP, on the same hardware.
<Seetee> lxrandr only finds one screen.
<Seetee> Hmm... seems I will have to edit xorg.conf to get this to work. Maaany years since I had to do that. :-)
<Seetee> Can't even find xorg.conf anymore. *looking around*
<rork> Eveybody nods...
<Peace-> Seetee: ?
<Peace-> Seetee: xorg.conf is not more used
<James147> Seetee: xorg.conf isnt there bydefault, but it will use it if you create one
<Peace-> :)
<Seetee> James147: Right, thanks. Found an askubuntu.com-article about it.
<Seetee> But it sure feels like going back in time 10 years. :-)
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<domineus> has anyone used this on the dell xt2 with tablet controls?
<Seetee> Frustrating that such an easy thing should be so hard. :-\ Well, I have to go. Will try to solve this another day.
<Seetee> Thank you for your time, everyone.
<ubuntu4shane> is kopete the im for kde still?  or is there a different one?
<James147> ubuntu4shane: it is currently, but there is a replacment in the works as far as i know
<ubuntu4shane> James147: what is the replacment?
<James147> ubuntu4shane: cant remember what is was called :S
<James147> ubuntu4shane: ahh, yeah, it was telepathy
<ubuntu4shane> ok, no prob
<ubuntu4shane> hmm, ok, I will have to check it out, thanks
<ubuntu4shane> I'm exploring KDE for like the gazillionth time, this time liking it more.
<tsimpson> erm, I doubt that'll be default in Kubuntu, at least not until it stops sucking
<James147> tsimpson: probally not untill kde 4.7 is out
<ubuntu4shane> what version is kde4 now?
<James147> *at least*
<ubuntu4shane> I guess there is sim too, Simple IM  :)
<tsimpson> 4.6 is out soon
<ubuntu4shane> ok, thanks!
<supermag> hi, my computer freezes after the brief display of the kubuntu splash screen..
<supermag> and, the xorg.conf file is missing
<supermag> how do i fix that ?
<James147> supermag: fix what?
<supermag> the black screen/freeze.
<supermag> Is 10.10 supposed to have a xorg.conf file ?
<supermag> hm..  kde-full is missing.. maybe intalling that solves the problem ?
<James147> supermag: kde-full isn't needed nor installed by default... what problem are you having?
<supermag> James147: no xorg.conf, xorg configure results in segmetation fault, no desktop displayed, and the system hangs after the kubuntu splash screen.
<James147> supermag: what graphics card?
<supermag> James147: radeon something
<James147> supermag: well, xorg.conf shouldnt be needed anymore, so if you have one i would try reneming it and restrting x
<supermag> James147:  removing it ?
<James147> supermag: rename or remove (renameing it is safer as it basicaly creates a backup..)
<supermag> ok, i will try that after installing the seemingly missing desktop.. No kde-plaslma and so on
<supermag> kde-plasma*
<James147> supermag: :S hmm, then try installing kubuntu-desktop as well, that should pull in enverything you need
<supermag> James147: i will try that, after figuring out what kind of graphics card it is
<supermag> James147: the card is Identified as: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]
<supermag> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1650 PRO] (Secondary)
<supermag> uh oh..  platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: requesting radeon/R520_cp.bin
<supermag> according to dmesg
<supermag> hm..  the firmware is in place and is loading..
<Bauldrick> I just 'converted' from ubuntu to kubuntu, but now when it starts up the Kubuntu logo flashes up and then a black screen (actually lines vertically). /var/log/Xorg.0.log says that it cant open module fglrx module does not exist - is that the problem and how to fix that??
<DarthFrog> Do you have a Radeon card?
<Bauldrick> lspci says ati I believe
<DarthFrog> Can you issue this command, all on one line: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx"?
<Bauldrick> I'll try it, just got to connect it via ethernet
<DarthFrog> If it complains about fglrx is already installed, change the command to "sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx".
<Bauldrick> DarthFrog: cheers that installed and now the login screen shows up, but I cant login?? I put passwd and it returns me to login screen..
<Bauldrick> forget that ^^ I selected kde and it appeas to work
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is it me or there is a dependencies problem with the last kde update for lucid? in backports you can have kde 4.5.3, but there are several packages marked as "autoremovable" (including libakonadi-contact4 and libkontactinterface4 iirc) which are required by kmail or akregator, for example
<Freddy2> i did remove them and both kmail and akregator couldn't start.. i had to reinstall them
<Daskreech> I must be going crazy. what's the permissions needed to create a file within a directory ?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  depends upon who owns the directory and which group you are in if you don't own the directory.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: lets say I won it
<Daskreech> own it
<Daskreech> and I have rwx on it
<DarthFrog> Then you have write permission.
<Daskreech> yes I do but I can't creat a file
<Daskreech> it's strange I'm not sure what's up
<DarthFrog> What do you get when you try?
<DarthFrog> Are you in the directory when you try to write?
<Daskreech> ah maybe that's it hold on
<cuznt> is there a bash command to see un mounted drives?
<DarthFrog> Depends upon what you mean by "see".
<James147> cuznt: "sudo fdisk -l" will list all drives with some info about them
<cuznt> ty James147
<shane4ubuntu> wow, I must say I'm quite impressed with kde4, feels very snappy, and quick, smooth look, I'm impressed.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Welcome to KDE
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: thanks, I'm have been an Ubuntu user for quite some time and from time to time check out KDE, seems like KDE4 has really come a long way!
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: The nice to hear part is that you really haven't even started to appreciate KDE yet :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: right, in general looks good and feels smooth, I will have to test it out for a few days, but feels faster than it used to be.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: :-) What have you liked so far other than the speed?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: mounted read only :-p
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: the looks of it, course I always liked the looks of kde4, just always seems slow and un-polished, I figured it would be nice once it was matured a bit.
<shane4ubuntu> KDE3 was ok, and had the speed, but I didn't much care for the looks as much.
<DarthFrog>  Daskreech: Well, the solution seems somewhat obvious, no? :-^)
<shane4ubuntu> I think it was better installing only kdebase versus the normal kubuntu-desktop  that way, I run the apps I have, and don't over-clutter my menus.  Perhaps that is what I like, Rhythmbox seems to run nice, so doesn't pidgin, tried kopete, but no irc integration.
<shane4ubuntu> no offense to the kubuntu-desktop, as a clean install I'm sure it is nice, just not for a cross-over. :)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: near as I recall you hide all GNOME (or KDE) programs in the menu
<Daskreech> Long as they are properly packaged
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: right, but for the time being I would rather use them. :)  as time permits I will check out the kde apps.
<shane4ubuntu> step by step, starting with the whole desktop, then apps.
<Daskreech> :) ok well then may I point you at Krunner? it's quite useful
<shane4ubuntu> krunner?  sure, I will have to check it out, what is it as an overview?
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: It's a mini-CLI on steroids.
<shane4ubuntu> ohhh, that sounds really good!
<shane4ubuntu> I use guake (I think it is a gnome knockoff of quake?  or something from kde)
<DarthFrog> yakuake
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, yakuake. :)
<DarthFrog> !yakuake
<DarthFrog> I love it. :-)
<DarthFrog> Even if the bot knows nothing about it.
<shane4ubuntu> which krunner or yakuake?
<DarthFrog> Both. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> krunner doesn't seem to be in repos, there are plasma-runners-*  and kdeplasma-addons
<DarthFrog> For those who don't know about yakuake, it's a function key (F12 by default) activated drop-down terminal (konsole-like) patterned after the one in Quake.
<shane4ubuntu> yes, guake has become my right arm, only apt-get actually I don't even apt-get I have things modified in bashrc? with a bunch of short cuts, install, update, upgrade, search . :)
<shane4ubuntu> guake is the same, I love it.
<abraxas> Hello, how can i set that "python" will be /usr/bin/python2.7 and not 2.6?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Sorry got locked out
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: it's the Mini CLI you get when you press alt+f2
<Daskreech> you can open webpages remote servers or local directories etc from there
<Daskreech> you can also do fun things like press = then a mth equation
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: no prob, DarthFrog was filling me in on it,
<DarthFrog> abraxas: Set up a symlink in /etc/alternatives that points "python" to the desired executable.
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: seems like that is already installed?  alt-f2 brings up a little window, like small console?  we have that in gnome too.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: yes. This is about equal as Gnome-do :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I use gauke though, the gnome style yakuake. f12 gives you a nice big terminal, always open. :)
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Yeah, there's a lot of overlap in functionality between GNOME and KDE (and others, too).  I don't know about the GNOME mini-CLI but Krunner is extremely powerful.
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: no, not gnome-do, I used that a little bit, but not much
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Ok jsut telling you that it's closer to Gnome-do than to the gnome Mini CLI
<shane4ubuntu> perhaps I don't have krunner? what do I install?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: for fun try opening krunner and typing 32 F in C
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Krunner is connected to the semantic desktop database and does tremendously much more than simply launch programs.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: you have it. That's the alt+f2  mini-cli
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok, yes, seems more like gnome-do
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, 32 F just offered to open up a text doc. :-/
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: type 32 F in C
<Daskreech> the in C part is important :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ha ha, ok, I see now.
<iawah> hi
<shane4ubuntu> nada, nothing, I hit return, and it just kind of sets there, I'm probably missing something because I did a real light kde install.
<Daskreech> Works for nearly any thing else you can think of. acres in hectares, M in miles etc
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  Try clicking on the icon to the left side of the little command window that looks like a graph.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: it doesn't run anything it just gives you the answer
<Daskreech>  though would be neat if hitting enter copied it into the clipboard
<andy__> anyone else find that after latest updates from maverick-proposed the KDE panel icons (like application launchers or "show desktop" icon) don't work anymore?  clicking on them does nothing...
<Daskreech> Hmmm :-/
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I gotta get that, because I'm from the USA but live in Peru, so I'm always converting temps, sizes lots of stuff, that would be very handy
<andy__> and also, the battery monitor suddenly started showing two batteries instead of the one that i actually have (with almost the same charge, i.e. it looks like it is picking up the same battery twice somehow)
<shane4ubuntu> probably would be plasma-runners-addons??  Daskreech
<shane4ubuntu> or plasma-widget-runcommands   <-- that is probably it.
<yofel> what, krunner?
<shane4ubuntu> well for the converter thing, 10 F to C
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: seems I have krunner, but not the converter thing, I installed kdebase over my ubuntu install to check out KDE
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: was giving me the low down on KDE tricks
<yofel> hm, I have a pretty much full KDE installation, so I'm not sure what's missing
<yofel> yep, seems to be plasma-runners-addons
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I installed a few things, but may need to restart plasma?  I'm not sure, if it is integrated, then probably, and I"m pretty sure plasma is the desktop. :)  kind of like gnome uses metacity.
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: that is what I installed, so probably a log out and in, unless I can reset the desktop without logging out.  I know how to do that with metacity, but not sure on kde.
<yofel> rather restart krunner, run: 'killall krunner && krunner' in krunner
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: that did the trick!  Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> that is very slick
<shane4ubuntu> ha ha, gotta love that!
<shane4ubuntu> thanks Daskreech yofel !
<yofel> If you want to restart plasma itself use 'kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop'
<shane4ubuntu> ok, enough playing back to work. :)
<yofel> killall works too, but that should kill all unsaved settings too
<DarthFrog> Work is a four-letter word and is not allowed language on this channel!  :-)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ahh, ok, metacity is about the same, just wasn't sure what the plasma-desktop name was, or what damage it would do
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: lol. :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, back to @$!#
<DarthFrog> That's better. :-)
<yofel> note: plasma-desktop is the desktop shell, NOT the window manager, that's kwin
<yofel> (not sure how to restart that without logout)
 * shane4ubuntu makes mental knote of window manager and shell. 
<yofel> rather compare plasma-destkop with nautilus for the desktop
<yofel> well, nautilus + gnome-panel
<shane4ubuntu> actually nautilus is dolphine, that is why I'm having a hard time grasping plasma-desktop
<shane4ubuntu> ahhh, gnome-panel, yess, that would probably be the right comparison
<shane4ubuntu> that makes sense to me
<shane4ubuntu> thanks all.
 * shane4ubuntu runs off to to some w@#%
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: in gnome nautilus is the file manager but manages the desktop too, together with gnome-panel, in KDE dolphin is the file manager, plasma-desktop manages desktop and panel
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ohh, didn't realize nautilus was anything other than the file manager.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Yeah plasma-runners sorry got called here
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: nautilus it shows the desktop contents in gnome (and the background I think, not sure anymore)
<yofel> s/it//
<shane4ubuntu> nautilus - file manager and graphical shell for GNOME   < --   Looky there!
<yofel> right
<shane4ubuntu> learn something new every day.
<Daskreech> yofel: kquitapp kwin && kwin ? or you could just kwin _-replace
<shane4ubuntu> ok, don't make me say the four letter w word again, I'm going to get booted from the chanel, I'm going back to w#$@      :)
<yofel> Daskreech: k, never really tried that, once did it differently and failed
<shane4ubuntu> Seems that wally doesn't work with kde4?  is there a background changer to use?  I use drapes in gnome
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: It's built-in to the deskop.
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: ohh, slick, in the settings thing?
<DarthFrog> Yeah, in Folder View Settings.
<DarthFrog> Right-click on the desktop, select Folder View Settings.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: you can choose any combination of individual files and directories for it to cycle through
<Daskreech> or you can have it read weather reports and change your desktop to reflect the upcoming weather
<Daskreech> (which would be my choice) : )
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Hey, I didn't know that!  How do you do that?
<DarthFrog> :-)
<shane4ubuntu> wow, slick, see KDE is a bit more mature to have that stuff included, I like eye candy.
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: It's also a philosophical difference between GNOME and KDE.
<DarthFrog> GNOME doesn't want you to have more than one way to do things (like Apple).  KDE wants to enable you to have it your way. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> probably, between lightness and niceness
<DarthFrog> GNOME deliberately removes choice.
<DarthFrog> Figures a lack of choice is more newbie friendly.
<shane4ubuntu> hey hey, easy now, remember I'm a Gnome user. :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: It is their mantra :)
<DarthFrog> That's not a criticism of GNOME (nor of you), rather it's a statement of fact.
<Daskreech> if it's setup properly the first time then you don't need to change it. Giving the option to change it (visibly and easily) is confusing
<shane4ubuntu> krunner needs a dictionary so I can look up mantra.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: It has onw
<Daskreech> one
<DarthFrog> The various desktops are like women.  They all have their charms.
<Daskreech> either spell mantra or dict mantra  I forget which
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  ALT-F2, dict:mantra
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: that is probably true, and why gnome is simple to use
<phoenix_firebrd> sounds not very formal
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Yep
<ludwig_> Hey guys! I just installed Kubuntu 10.10 and seems like it can't find my soundcard. I've tried to purge pulseaudio and use Alsa, but same thing there.
<ludwig_> Any tips? Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: ahh, me and my light installs, I don't have the dict:word plugin apparently.
<DarthFrog> Really?  Strange.  dict is a kioslave.
<phoenix_firebrd> ludwig_: internel or externel ?
<ludwig_> internal
<phoenix_firebrd> ludwig_: whats your soundcard?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: he doesn't have to install the kioslaves
<ludwig_> Hm.. Good question, lol. All I know is that's it's Realtek...
<ludwig_> The Realtek HD drivers worked perfectly on Windows.
<DarthFrog> ludwig. try installing these packages: paprefs, padevchooser, pavucontrol and pavumeter.
<ludwig_> Installing them now. :)
<DarthFrog> ludwig_: then  run "padevchooser" which will put an icon in your systray.
<ludwig_> Yes, will do. Thanks man :)
<DarthFrog> np
<skafti> hey is there a skype for kubuntu
<skafti> ?
<ludwig_> root@anonymous:~# padevchooser
<ludwig_> ** (padevchooser:2496): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed.
<DarthFrog> ludwig_: don't run it as root.
<DarthFrog> ludwig_: Root doesn't have display permissions, by default.
<ludwig_> Still same output.
<ludwig_> Oh okay, didn't know that. :)
<DarthFrog> ludwig_: Nobody has display permissions except the logged in user who owns the desktop.
<DarthFrog> ludwig_:  Run it as "sudo padevchooser" if you need root privs.
<ludwig_> Yeah, thanks man. :) Well I ran padevchooser with my user which is currently logged in and same output..
<DarthFrog> Hmm, strange.  Don't know what to suggest.
<ludwig_> Geuss I'll keep googling. Thanks for yout time mate. :)
<DarthFrog> Other than "sudo padevchooser".
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: ya
<skafti_> tryed to get it on skype.com and respetory did not find
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: welcome back
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: try this http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<shane4ubuntu> lol, thanks, one more question, hide panel icons?  like apps that are running and have a notification icon, I think they can be hidden in kde right?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: you meant the task manager entries ?
<skafti_> thanx man
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: enjoy
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: hmm, probably, the ones down by the clock
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Ah those umm .... yes I just don't recall how it's done now
<Daskreech> I use to jsut make a new panel and put the System tray there then hide the panel
<skafti> what version ? sorry just swiched from win
<skafti> like a little baby :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: lol, that was my solution for gnome. :)  I was 90% sure KDE could do this.
<skafti> havent got the whole concept yet
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: It can! Just .. I was lazy and wanted the whole lower panel for the task manager
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: are you talking to me?
<Daskreech> skafti: Welcome to Linux!
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ahh, ok, I think they are called, system-tray icons??
<skafti> hehe im trying my best...almost
<skafti> yes phoenix talking to you
<skafti> thanks daskreech
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: welcome to linux
<skafti> got trough the printerproblem today
<skafti> everything is a  climb...
<Daskreech> skafti: yeah it can be
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: its untill you learn a little bit about linux
<skafti_> yep everything is complexed until you learn it
<skafti_> but what version should download
<skafti_> of skype i mean
<GinoMan> hey, I have linux on a 200 gb hard drive, and then I have a 1TB that's partitioned and has windows 7 on one of the partitions
<GinoMan> the other two are empty
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: ubuntu 8.10+ 32bit
<skafti_> i have 64 tryed it just now
<GinoMan> how do you disable the guid thing
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: working?
<skafti> nobb faled to open
<GinoMan> so that pluging in and removing the 1TB doesn't break booting of linux
<GinoMan> grub is on the linux drive
<phoenix_firebrd> skafti: try 32 bit
<skafti> yep ill do that
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: got it, ;)  clicked on the plasma corner thing on the panel, then rolled over to system-tray and clicked on the wrench to configure it.  I knew it could be done
<Daskreech> GinoMan: don't you mean You want th UUID ?
<shane4ubuntu> I may get hooked on KDE. :)
<ads> ok, I still have a problem with resolvconf: the dhcp server is providing dns server and search name, but only the search name is added to resolv.conf. What's wrong?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: It will annoy the hell out of you
<Daskreech> ads: I'd presume the DHCP server isn't broadcasting the BIND server aswell
<shane4ubuntu> ads can I recommend wicd?
<ads> shane4ubuntu: no ;-)
<ads> Daskreech: it is
<GinoMan> ... I want it so that it's not root=guid=2352wfefwf22-23423vsdfw-2342sdsrg23f-234fwdfser23
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: You will be waiting on KDE 4.6 and they will be talking about cool things in KDE 4.7 and 4.8 that you can't wait to get your hands on
<ads> The problem must be in NetworkManager or somewhere later.
<GinoMan> I made the number up
<Daskreech> GinoMan: I know
<ads> NetworkManager itself shows that it got the dns server(s).
<GinoMan> instead of (hd#,#)
<Daskreech> GinoMan: change it to be /dev/sda3
<shane4ubuntu> ads ok, but it is much simpler than messing with network manager, however depends on what you are setting up.
<Daskreech> ah grub
<Daskreech> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Daskreech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daskreech> GinoMan: ^^^^
<shane4ubuntu> GinoMan: is grub not installed? or not loading?
<ads> shane4ubuntu: just an kubuntu 10.10
<skafti> Could not open 'skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb.part'
<skafti> The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file.
<shane4ubuntu> ads wicd rules for a normal install, I set my IP and DNS and love wicd
<shane4ubuntu> skafti are you on 386 or 64bit?
<shane4ubuntu> skafti I mean 32bit or 64bit. :)
<broddan> Hello. I have a problem with my sound. It works when I use Spotify, but not in VLC or Youtube (Firefox). I use Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02). What can I do_
<skafti> 64bit
<skafti> i tryed that first
<shane4ubuntu> skafti I think you are going to need a 64bit deb, let me double check that
<ads> shane4ubuntu: ok, to be clear: I don't want to do workarounds, I just want the default install working ;-)
<shane4ubuntu> ads: no prob, I can understand that, wicd isn't a work around it is a replacement, I never can get network management to do what I want it to, but that is just personal.
<GinoMan> it's installed and loads, the problem is... I had the 1TB, and the 200GB in, I installed grub on the 200GB first and then installed windows 7, then I booted from a live cd, chrooted into the linux drive, did grub-install
<GinoMan> and then used it for a while, then I gutted the 1TB for a while, Linux booted fine.
<GinoMan> reinserted the 1TB again and booted, windows 7 boots fine, Linux won't boot
<GinoMan> Grub seems to work just fine
<shane4ubuntu> GinoMan: if you can get into linux via chroot, or other run grub-update  and that should re-configure grub
<shane4ubuntu> GinoMan: a newer version of Ubuntu right?
<shane4ubuntu> GinoMan: reconfiguring grub should* automatically pickup any and all installations of everything in the system.
<GinoMan> I know
<GinoMan> the problem wasn't then
<GinoMan> I know how to set up Grub after windows was installed next to a previous linux install
<Daskreech> skafti: the .part may be a problem :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: ads isn't doing network management more like network administration
<ads> Daskreech: ?
<ads> This is just for my laptop
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: wicd, rocks. :)
<ads> Although this laptop has to connect to many different networks, often hotels or company networks. Each providing his own dns.
<ads> It sucks to always edit /etc/resolv.conf manually.
<skafti> part ?
<shane4ubuntu> wicd, quick and easy
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Does indeed. Annoying all the others require you to login to get net :(
<Daskreech> skafti: skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb.part
<Daskreech> the .part means that it hasnt 'downloaded
<ads> I'm not even exactly sure, if this is a network problem.
<Daskreech> it's on'y part of the file
<skafti> seems to be going up now
<ads> ok, here we go:   http://pastebin.com/EyLNzy3A
<skafti_> went up
<shane4ubuntu> skafti  sorry, I left you hanging, got side tracked, isn't skype in the repos?  It is in mine.
<ads> NetworkManager actually sees the dns-server provided by dhcp. But this dns-server never makes it into resolv.conf
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ???
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: hmm ?
<skafti> np my old lady stole the computer and let me change the diper :))
<skafti> on the babe
<skafti> hehehe
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: well, wicd does require you to log in, but it remembers the settings and the next time no need to.
<Daskreech> ads: why is your nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: when I travel with my laptop, mine remembers place I have been before
<ads> Daskreech: because I have a local bind running
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: actually if you go to the login screen wicd has already connected and you can ssh into the machine over wireless
<ads> Daskreech: slave for some zone's I'm usually using.
<Daskreech> ads: ah so what's the problem then?
<ads> Daskreech: the other dns-servers never make it into /etc/resolv.conf
<Daskreech> just point your local bind to an authority externally if it fails and you'll be fine
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: through wicd?  I didn't know that, I always use terminal for that.
<ads> Daskreech: I want /etc/resolv.conf to include whatever dhcp is providing. Because often I need to use the provided dns for some login stuff (like sever hotel chains are using)
<skafti_> but thanks alot man ! cheers for you
<Daskreech> well if they are publishing it then you should pick it up. check your prepend DNS in teh dhclient config though that may be affecting it
<ads> Daskreech: to be true, if I remove the "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;" in http://pastebin.com/EyLNzy3A then resolv.conf still only has 127.0.0.1 in it.
<ads> I don't know where this values comes from.
<ads> Although if I remove this line, then NetworkManager only shows the dns-servers from dhcp - but still resolv.conf only ends up with 127.0.0.1
<olskolirc> is there a free pdf just on kubuntu please?
<Imagineer> I am trying out the KDE-PIM packages.  In general, I like what I saw but...   the kmail integration was failing.  After reading the boards, the apparent solution is to try the 4.6 beta release
<Imagineer> How do I install the KDE-PIM 4.6b ?
<Imagineer> it's not in the software center
<Imagineer> I've added the beta and experimental ppa's
<allee-k> olskolirc: you mean pdf viewer?   -> okular
<Imagineer> anyone using the 4.6 beta?
<allee-k> ads: is resolvconf pkg installed?
<olskolirc> no allee a BOOK
<olskolirc> okular is jut a reader
<allee-k> Imagineer: I do
<ubuntu> Русские есть?
<skafti> now the next mountain........ can i gt a webcam working on this
<Daskreech> olskolirc: what?
<Daskreech> skafti: install kamoso
<skafti> yes sir
<olskolirc> my friend is looking for kubuntu for dummies instead of ubuntu for dummies Daskreech is there a free pdf out there?
<olskolirc> were getting the run around Daskreech
<allee-k> Imagineer: for maverick: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu maverick main
<ads> allee-k: yes, 1.46ubuntu1
<skafti> is that found in the respetory ?
<allee-k> ads: then check the /etc/resolvconf tree.  There are files (pre)pended and scripts that together determine what's in resolv.conf
<allee-k> ads: if you don't know why you need resolvconf.  remove the pkg.  The networkmanger creates the resolv.conf with whatever the dhcp server provides
<Imagineer> Eggfoo
<skafti_> googled camoso kubuntu got three results 2 in spanish and one in italian i think
<ads> allee-k: hmmmmm
<ads> allee-k: I don't know why it's installed - probably some dependency
<skafti_> not in respitory
<allee-k> ads: maybe it's your local bind server install.  If your have with the dhcp server provided the dhcpd, remove resolvconf.
<ads> I'll try.
<ads> Here at home it works smoothless. I will try next week when I'm in a hotel.
<Daskreech> olskolirc: Ah. they are for the most part the same. The interfaces are different but the underlying thigns are the same
<Daskreech> olskolirc: I can't think of a Kubuntu for dummies book but I'd think if they can get through the Ubuntu one theywill be able to wrangle with Kubuntu
<Imagineer> allee-k: I'm using lucid.  Is the pim beta not available in the lucid library?
<Daskreech> Given they have some basic understanding of computer
<Daskreech> s
<olskolirc> greak Daskreech where can i get a ubuntu for dummies pdf?
<genii-around> http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<genii-around> Is fairly comprehensive
<genii-around> oops they moved it, sorry
<iawah> hi guys
<iawah> irc.tuxy.de
<naught101> is it possible to get gnome app menu bars to show up in the "window menu bar" plasma widget?
<naught101> also, is it possible to get the window titlebars to hide a la the plasma netbook scheme in the desktop theme?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, just figured out those plasma thingys can go on my desktop or the panel, now that is impressive!
<shane4ubuntu> is there a shortcut key so I can see them and then hide them?
<Walzmyn> shane4ubuntu: i think they become part of the desktop
<shane4ubuntu> right, I think, but they kind of float there, I found clicking the upper left corner lets me see them, ie clears the desktop.
<shane4ubuntu> I have added the temperature monitor, but it doesn't pick anything up? in Gnome it was reporting everything, what am I missing?
<shane4ubuntu> Oh, and ctrl-F12 does that too!  shows the widgets.
<xgeriuz> hi
#kubuntu 2010-12-11
<majidae> i'm trying to install The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components but i get error messege that depends on both swfdec-mozill and epiphany-extensions but when i install one it's remove the other
<majidae> and one help please
<majidae> any one can help please
<Pici> majidae: How are you trying to install gnome?
<Pici> majidae: Please respond to me here.  Have you tried installing 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<majidae> no
<majidae> should I do it now?
<Pici> Please :)
<majidae> sure ... one secound
<majidae> done..
<majidae> what next...
<Pici> majidae:That should install gnome
<majidae> no it's didn't
<Pici> majidae: Hrm.
<Pici> majidae: You may want to ask in #ubuntu, that channel is a bit more active than this one.  I'm a bit drained at the moment.
<majidae> how i connect to #ubuntu
<yofel> majidae: how *were* you trying to install gnome?
<majidae> yofel: i didn't understand.. sorry
<yofel> majidae: and type '/join #ubuntu' to join #ubuntu in the line were you write, #ubuntu-beginners is good too
<yofel> majidae: well, what did you do to install gnome?
<majidae> from Synaptic Package manager. typed gnome in the quick search and marked for install.
<yofel> erm, I don't think anyone actually cares much about that package, it's a thing from debian
<yofel> the proper way to install gnome in ubuntu is to install 'ubuntu-desktop', not 'gnome'
<skafti_> can someone help me to get webcam to work ?
<Ejdesgaard> Is there MAPI support in kmail, or do i need to install evolution?
<skafti_> someone told me camoso ??
<majidae> our company trying to market ubuntu in Saudi Arabia to replace totally Windows... and i'm useing Ubuntu + KDE + Gnome for learning CD, more over we almost won the removal of windows teaching in school and they will use Ubuntu
<yofel> yay \o/
<valorie> that's awesome!
<apachelogger> skafti_: not until 4.6
<valorie> the spread of freedom is always good news
<skafti_> what should i do ?
<skafti_> trying to google it
<valorie> Ejdesgaard: IMAP and disconnected IMAP both
<valorie> skafti_: what are you trying to get it to go in?
<valorie> mine Just Worked
<valorie> so I'm not much help
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Ejdesgaard: not until 4.6
<valorie> really?
<apachelogger> skafti_: yeah, it depends on what you want to do really
<valorie> it's gone backwards then
<apachelogger> valorie: MAPI != IMAP
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I thought it was a typo
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> mapi is exchange transfer stuff magic
<valorie> interesting
<apachelogger> IIRC openchange implemented a mapi akonadi resource
<apachelogger> so earlist version with mapi support would be kmail 4.6
<skafti_> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l and a cheap noname webcam
<skafti_> going to use it on skype
<apachelogger> does it not work right away?
<skafti_> plugged it in shows a light as soon as i plug it in an that is it
<apachelogger> what more do you expect? ^^
 * apachelogger notes that supposedly one needs to configure it in skype directly
<skafti_> but im almost a complete idiot with this thing just moved from windows
<skafti_> hehe did not expect anything more thats why im asking you guys
<apachelogger> just make a video call?
<apachelogger> or go to the skype settings
<apachelogger> skype is not really anything we can help with, since it is proprietary software and not even part of Kubuntu... :S
<skafti_> ok with kopete
<apachelogger> same thing: just make a video call...
<skafti_> haha what do you know it works
<skafti_> :)
<Scunizi> I'm running 10.04.  Does Amorak interface to mp3 players specifically a Sansa? if so how? I can't find anything in Amorak's configuration to reference it.
<valorie> mine worked with skype
<valorie> which is no longer installed, I don't think
<valorie> intrusive lil app
<valorie> Scunizi: you shouldn't have to DO anything
<valorie> just plug it in, and it should show as part of Local Collection
<valorie> once Amarok is done scanning
<Scunizi> valorie: should I be able to see it's connected somehow?
<skafti_> Everything works like a jiffy
<valorie> yes, it should show up
<valorie> might take a min, while all the info exchange is taking place
<Scunizi> valorie: AH!  after 3 minutes it just showed up on the Amorak Local Music section.. thanks!
<valorie> cool
<valorie> :-)
<Ejdesgaard> have you been able to test the mapi support in 4.6 beta?
<KimLaroux> GAH! why does so many apps needs Kwallet
 * KimLaroux cris.
<KimLaroux> cries. too
<valorie> what's wrong with kwallet?
<valorie> easy way to handle logins and such
<KimLaroux> I don't like having to fill in my password twice when I boot
<valorie> me either
<valorie> but it's much better than 10 or 20 times
<valorie> oops, dinner
<djustice_f> KimLaroux: you can turn that off in systemsettings i think.. if you dont use it..
<djustice_f> ssh-agent ftw
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, can anyone tell me if there is a grub editor available that is similar to (as I recall) kgrubedit? it had a nice simple gui, and I've not been able to find it since upgrading to kubuntu 10.x -- I just want to be able to remove the older kernels from the list on my PC
<KimLaroux> Is amarok's library limited to 6 000 tracks?
<VoLLi> can i set my num-lock  key to on by default?
<valorie> I don't know of a top limit
<valorie> I have a tad over 20K tracks
<valorie> and my collection isn't *large*
<valorie> I've heard of one with over 100K tracks
<well_laid_lawn> VoLLi:  I install numlockx for that and put it into autostarted apps
<VoLLi> thankss :)
<ubuntu4shane> ok, I tried to enable invert in the desktop effects and it says that it isn't able to??  how can I enable invert?  also other special effects wouldn't enable.
<valorie> !grub | Artie_Ephem
<ubottu> Artie_Ephem: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<valorie> ubuntu4shane: what was the error message?
<valorie> your equipment and/or drivers have to allow
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: Kwin     The following desktop effects could not be enabled.     Invert
<ubuntu4shane> right I have ati and think I have the drivers enabled
<ubuntu4shane> http://pastebin.com/wxbsXxg8
<valorie> wow, that's not helpful
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: no not really. :)
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: the pastebin is my fglrxinfo  I have ati and installed the drivers.
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: I had desktop effects in gnome, so it could be I'm missing something kde.
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: and my cube flips and turns???  so that is working
<valorie> v. strange
<ubuntu4shane> I agree. :)
<ubuntu4shane> ok, simpler question, I have temp monitor widget on my desktop, I want it to display the temp with text too any ideas?
<valorie> ubuntu4shane: when you hover, you should see a little wrench
<valorie> that should let you configure it
<valorie> if it doesn't have a text option, maybe another one does
<ubuntu4shane> valorie: ok, thanks
<ubuntu4shane> I didn't see a text option, looked for another, I will keep tinkering around, thanks
<wqapol_> I have one invisible job running in the system tray since yesterday. How can I find more about it and terminate it? Here is a screenshot: http://imgur.com/fMB4k.png
<valorie> weird, I don't recognize that symbol
<valorie> you might try top, and see what's running
<valorie> sec
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: which temp monitor? the plasma widget does show it as text too (if it's large enough) http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/temp.png
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: thanks!  I didn't know that.
<yofel> me neither until I played around a bit :P
<ubuntu4shane> I'm really quite impressed with KDE4, very nice
<wqapol> valorie: actually there are 225 processes running. Only xorg, plasma-desktop, ksysgaurd, kwin and amarok are using cpu, so it has become very diffult to identify this job
<valorie> does hovering or right-clicking get you any information?
<wqapol> No except hovering directly on '0/1' pops up to say that, there is 1 running job.
<valorie> system activity is another way to look
<valorie> alt + f2, and then click the little graph
<Artie_Ephem> Thanks valorie - I will definitely look into that  :)
<valorie> it's possible that the little symbol will show in that, which would be a clue
<valorie> of course, a lot of process have to run in modern computers
<wqapol> valorie: Isn't system activity and process table of system monitor the same, althought the title doesnt match
<valorie> maybe
<wqapol> no little symbol doesnt show up
<valorie> I thought you were looking at top
<valorie> which is cli only
<yofel> it's the symbol on the left of the input field
<wqapol> yeah iwas so, but it didnt show the full list of processes, so used system monitor.
<yofel> (pressing ctrl+esc should open it too)
<wqapol> yofel: yeah it shows those icons for six apps only
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I forgot that, yofel
<valorie> yofel, did you see wqapol's image?
<valorie> I don't recognize the little symbol
<yofel> nope?
<valorie> http://imgur.com/fMB4k.png
<wqapol> yofel: http://imgur.com/fMB4k.png
<valorie> lol
<yofel> that's from left to right: show desktop | expand systray | ktorrent | amarok | kopete or konversation | kmix | quassel | knotify with something in progress - and I'm not sure what the icon in the notification is, but I've seen that somewhere before...
<yofel> ok, the icon in the notification is /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/apps/utilities-desktop-extra.png
<yofel> wqapol: what of that did you look for?
<wqapol> yofel: great find! since yesterday, from utilities section I have used klipper and ark. Suspect ark because I did install 7zip unzipping package from apt-get
<wqapol> actually installed p7zip first from terminal, it didnt work so installed 7zip package from kpackagekit
<jdcnyc> jjj
<jdcnyc> Just recently, Kubuntu no longer plays DVDs. The file manager notes the media and prompts what to do with it. But, I cannot rip nor play the same DVDs owith VCL, Totemor Dragon player. Any ideas?
<jdcnyc> ERROR MESSAGE: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<valorie> did you check the log?
<jdcnyc> Yes, but didn't find anything except: /var/lib/video  : only folder w/ shortcut arrow in var/lib.
<FloridaGuy> whats the lated kde ready to installed...is there a repo for 4.5.3..or 4.5.4.?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<FloridaGuy> thank you
<yofel> FloridaGuy: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<valorie> Kubuntu PPA isn't unsupported, or third-party, however
<valorie> so ubottu misspeaks a bit
<FloridaGuy> yofel: how do i add the repo
<FloridaGuy> guess i would what add this...  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main .... but change lucid to maverick
<Kubuntunewbie231> Hey would anyone tell me how I can get the plasma news widget to open rss feed links with firefox instead of Konqueror?
<maco> i would guess that if you set firefox as your default browser in system settings, it should
<Kubuntunewbie231> Thank you very much, you are awesome. ^_^
<FloridaGuy> is nvidia 195.36.24 the latest ubuntu has
<FloridaGuy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phoenix_firebrd> problem with bluedevil need help
<FloridaGuy> does ppa have a newer nvidia driver
<valorie> florida, use your packager to find out what is available and what you have installed
<valorie> I doubt a driver would be in a PPA
<FloridaGuy> valorie: thats why i was asking if there is newer then 195....when other distro's are 256 ...and 260
<valorie> !help | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<valorie> FloridaGuy: it will all depend on what kub. version you have and such
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: not able to browse my phone with bluedevil
<valorie> unfortunately I can't help you with that, but perhaps now that you've stated your issue, someone else can
<phoenix_firebrd> no one faces problem with the bluetooth except me?
 * frogonwheels is getting sick of xorg 100% :( time to find a way around it *sigh*
<valorie> frogonwheels: just wait for wayland!
<valorie> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> frogonwheels: wayland will take 2 yeras
<phoenix_firebrd> *years
<frogonwheels> :)
<TheAncientGoat> Hi guys. is there a way to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10 without doing 10.4 inbetween?
<valorie> I think you can go from LTS to LTS
<valorie> but other wise, one upgrade at a time, or clean install
<newUser> Hello!
<newUser> I'm new to linux, can I rise my question here?
<newUser> I'm stuck at the very beginning :)
<valorie> newUser: ask away
<newUser> Thx.
<valorie> it's a slow time, so don't expect miracles
<valorie> lol
<newUser> I want to install from usb.
<valorie> want to install what, onto what, etc?
<newUser> But the button "Make startup disk" is grey
<newUser> I'm running win7 now.
<newUser> I have a seperate partition.
<newUser> I want to install kubunut there.
<newUser> kubuntu
<valorie> have you downloaded an ISO, which you are trying to write onto a USB key, to make a bootable USB key?
<newUser> Yes.
<valorie> ok
<newUser> The usb creator is in this iso.
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> not exactly
<valorie> what are you using now?
<newUser> I've read this thread.
<valorie> Windows?
<newUser> Yes.
<valorie> ok, and that isn't covered in the thread?
<newUser> at least, i didn't find it.
<valorie> it's been awhile since I looked at that, looking
<newUser> i've also downladed Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.1.7, which is mentioned in that thread.
<newUser> This refuses to recognize the iso.
<valorie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<valorie> is presumably what you will want to use; linked from that first article
<newUser> I've downloaded that.
<valorie> naturally you'll be using Kub. and later than 9.10, I assume
<newUser> The "on screen documentation "says "Please choose your iso"
<newUser> But it does not recognize it. It just recognizes the folders, not the iso.
<valorie> you downloaded the Universal USB-Installer?
<newUser> Yes, I have running it right now.
<valorie> ok
<newUser> Oh, wait....
<valorie> unfortunately, I have no windows puter, so I can't play along
<newUser> I guess I have the error :)
<newUser> I've choosen ubuntu 10.10 from the list, but in fact I have downloaded kubuntu 10.10
<valorie> good choice
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> that's what I'm running right now
<newUser> I'm very excited.
<valorie> so you found it?
<newUser> right now, it's extracting the iso.
<valorie> wonderful!
<newUser> by the way, since i'm new: It's not a problem to use gnome progs like gimp or muse on kde, right?
<newUser> Thank you for your help!
<valorie> gimp isn't a gnome app
<valorie> but you can use most any linux app you find
<newUser> Cool.
<valorie> and many windows apps too
<valorie> under wine
<valorie> all ubuntu apps run in Kubuntu
<newUser> Thx.
<valorie> and vice versa
<newUser> I'm now going to reboot and will return here from a linux distro :)
<newUser> Thanks again!
<valorie> haven't heard of muse, besides the band
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> good luck!
<speedvin> Hello
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> where are u from_
<BATi> hello, can anybody help me to pair my bluetooth mouse to kubuntu?
<BATi> or at least how to set-up "third party" software while running kubuntu off the cd live?
<BATi> hmm... very much helpful community :(
<yofel> BATi: what "third party" software? (I don't know anything about bluetooth mouses)
<shredding> Hello again.
<shredding> I was here some time ago with problems 'bout kubunut and valorie helped me out :)
<shredding> Now I'm chatting from quassel on kubuntu!
<yofel> BATi: and please be patient, no answer after 5 minutes isn't uncommon if nobody is watching the channel at that time
<yofel> shredding: :)
<shredding> Now I'm really excited, but I can't get wlan to work.
<shredding> May I ask for help?
<yofel> sure, where does it fail?
<shredding> lo        no wireless extensions.
<shredding> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<shredding> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<shredding>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<shredding>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBotK1> shredding: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shredding>           Power Management:off
<shredding> I cant get wlan to work.
<shredding> uh, i did sth wrong with c&p. sorry.
<yofel> ok, how are you trying to connect? (yes, please don't paste more than 3 lines into the channel, use a pastebin instead for more)
<shredding> now i'm in with cable and it's no prob
<BATi> yofel: eh, third party codecs, I need them to check out if my DVB-T dongle works right under kubuntu... the installer just told me that it cannot find them...
<shredding> But if i go to network connecetion ("Netzwerkverbindungen" in german) and then to wireless ("Drahtlos")
<shredding> it doesnt find any router.
<yofel> BATi: hm, maybe install them from kpackagekit, I'm not sure how the packages are called though :/ (maybe refresh the package cache and try again
<shredding> Do i have to install a 3rd party codec or so?
<yofel> shredding: no, your output shows it recognises the card itself (wlan0)
<BATi> yofel: well, I`ll try....
<shredding> well but it does say "no wireless extensions" either :)
<yofel> shredding: ok... can you please disable wireless in network manager, enable it again and pastebin your /var/log/syslog
<shredding> I'll try :)
<BATi> anyway, the mouse problem is more important for me... under plain ubuntu, pairing is no problem, just under kubuntu... :(
<shredding> Well, at first: How do i disable? There's only an "Add" button
<yofel> shredding: which release do you use? (kubuntu version)
<shredding> 10.10
<shredding> The latest, I downloaded it 2 hours ago
<yofel> shredding: ok, then the dialog should look like this: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/wifi.png - see 'enable wireless' on the bottom left? uncheck the box and check it again
<shredding> hm, this doesn't even look close to my screen ...
<yofel> shredding: can you take a screenshot of your screen with ksnaphshot?
<yofel> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<shredding> one mom
<shredding> i'm new to linux, so thanks for your patience
<shredding> I now have a screenshot in my clipboard.
<shredding> how do i paste it here?
<valorie> you upload it to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<valorie> and paste the link
<yofel> shredding: see the imagebin link that ubottu posted
<shredding> i'm on my way :)
<shredding> http://imagebin.org/127384
<shredding> i can translate for you, if you're not familiar with german
<speedvin> Does someone know is launchpad is still online?
<yofel> speedvin: works fine here
<shredding> but "Drahtlos" equals "Wireless" and "Netzwerkverbindungen" is "Network connections" if it helps
<speedvin> yofel: I get connection timed out when updating repos ;)
<yofel> shredding: erm, can you just click on the systray wireless icon? that should get you my menu
<yofel> *systray network icon
<yofel> speedvin: well, I can connect to launchpad fine, even from apt
<speedvin> yofel: now it's ok but it was broken moment ago
<valorie> my launchpad page loads
<valorie> 'twas a bit slow to start
<shredding> well, i guess i appear like a total idiot, but there is no wlan icon in the systray
<shredding> if you mean by systray the icons on the top right corner
<yofel> shredding: how did you open the network settings?
<shredding> i clicked the blue button on the bottom left
<shredding> then went to system
<shredding> !system configuration
<shredding> and then to network settings
<yofel> (the disconnected icon is an empty wired LAN plug iirc with a red X, got something like that?)
<shredding> You mean in the task on the bottom right? Where alle the minimzed icons of my apps are?
<yofel> yes
<shredding> GOT IT!
<shredding> Yay.
<shredding> so now i disconnect and reconnect again? Just clickin on / off?
<yofel> shredding: does it show your connection there? or if you click on the green + ?
<shredding> it show "wlan unavailable"
<shredding> i'll make a screenshot!
<valorie> does your computer have a switch to turn on and off the radio?
<valorie> the wireless?
<valorie> mine does, and sometimes it turns off
<valorie> then -- no connect
<shredding> it has, but it's connected.
<shredding> there it is:
<shredding> http://imagebin.org/127386
<SReid> Heres a funny random question for people who wear glasses/contacts etc, if there was a way to fix your eyesight naturally, wud you pay someone to show you how?
<yofel> !ot | SReid
<ubottu> SReid: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SReid> ok sry :S
<yofel> shredding: ok, can you pastebin your /var/log/syslog please? (you can install pastebinit and then run 'pastebinit /var/log/syslog' in konsole which will give you the pastebin link directly)
<shredding> i'm on my way :)
<shredding> The log says: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version.
<shredding> So i guess, I'll do that
<yofel> shredding: moment
<shredding> ok
<yofel> shredding: can you check if the additional drivers application offers a driver? If not try to get the firmware
<yofel> I'm not much of a broadcom expert :/
<shredding> what is the "additional drivers application" ?
<shredding> ok, got it
<yofel> the app would be jockey, not sure what's the display name is in german, I'm using the english version here
<shredding> Well it looks amazing.
<shredding> A driver has been found and activated.
<shredding> I have to restart my sys
<shredding> I'll be back and report my success.
<shredding> Thank you very much so far, it's an amazing support here!
<shredding> This is me again.
<shredding> yofel: I'm now connected via wlan!
<shredding> This is great.
<shredding> Thank you so much.
<yofel> great :)
<shredding> Now I'm starting to explore kubuntu.
<yofel> by the way, there's #kubuntu-de too if you want to talk in german (nich so viel los samstag mittags halt)
<shredding> I'm comfortabel using the en chat.
<shredding> thanks
<Peace-> hi folks
<ggeorgy> hi
<speedvin> ggeorgy: hey
<ggeorgy> i have a question
<ggeorgy> need antivirus on ubuntu ?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> 3 year i have linux
<Peace-> 3 years with no virus
<Peace-> no spyware
<Peace-> no malware
<Peace-> without any software
<Peace-> welll if you have a windows partition... mayube could be
<Peace-> usefull
<ggeorgy> but , you tryed any antiviruses?
<Peace-> you could download something that if you run windows... could infect it
<ggeorgy> for linux?
<Peace-> yeah... the first month
<Peace-> i used one
<Peace-> but it's totally waste of time if you have only linux
<Peace-> i have only kubuntu because i can do video editing photoediting
<Peace-> and sync my nokia5800
<Peace-> so.. i don't need windows
<ggeorgy> you"re right ,i use linux for school{open office},is better than windows
<ggeorgy> thanks for help!!
<chacha> help
<Peace-> what?
<chacha> I have used kubuntu
<Peace-> so?
<chacha> 10.10 for 1 month
<Peace-> please don't use like ,
<chacha> ok, I will tell about my problem.
<ggeorgy> i installed 10.10 on 10.10
 * Peace- see skydive videos..
<chacha> I have used kubuntu 10.10 for 1 month, but from anytime it runs not normally, (i'm korean) when I installed kubuntu, I could input a korean in all of application.but in now i can't
<chacha> in chrome, I can;t input a korean.
<chacha> so I want to know how to back xwindow's setting to default like when I installed.
<chacha> could you help me?
<Peace-> chacha: so .. let me understand better
<Peace-> 1 time you got the system working well
<chacha> ok.
<Peace-> 2 time something happend
<Peace-> and it doesn't work like you want anymore?
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> i guess you should go in the korean channel
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Peace-> anyway...
<Peace-> if it's so
<Peace-> you could rename $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> and see if anything change...
<Peace-> if not you have to install korean language...
<Peace-> system settings...
<Peace-> language
<chacha> so I try to do test like you said
<FloridaGuy> install kubuntu-desktop......then installed ubuntu-desktop.....now i dont want ubuntu....so how do i remove it??
<well_laid_lawn> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Peace-> :)
<FloridaGuy> Peace-: that will remove everything ubuntu-desktop install
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: the wiki it's pretty old anyway it should
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: 10.10 or 10.04 ?
<FloridaGuy> 10.10 is maveric right
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Peace-> shoudl be fine that
<FloridaGuy> i know i gota do an upgrade...i put the wrong net install cd in....repo says lucid...thats 10.04 isent it
<Peace-> lsb_release -a in the konsole please
<FloridaGuy> 10.04
<Peace-> so...
<FloridaGuy> witch link is better....   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde   ....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: well the wiki doens't even say 10.04 if i memember well
<FloridaGuy> guess that means after remove gnome...gota upgrade 10 10.10
<Peace-> remember
<Peace-> i don't understand your prolem
<Peace-> problem
<Peace-> remove gnome or upgrade?
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> anyway you can remove gnome and upgrade
<Peace-> or upgrade and remove gnome
<Peace-> doens't matter
<Peace-> see yaa and don't mess up the system!
<FloridaGuy> i want mess up.....just removing gnome so i dont have 50000 packages to upgrade
<Peace-> so you have 10.04... then remove gnome like said here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid
<Peace-> don't trust me ? old 3 years kubuntu user ?
<Peace-> it's not my problem :)
<FloridaGuy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloridaGuy>   phonon-backend-xine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed
<FloridaGuy> E: Broken packages
<Peace-> remove
<Peace-> remove and not install...
<Peace-> make sure you have not esotic repository too...
<Peace-> anyway the tutorial is clear to me
<Peace-> good luck
<FloridaGuy> what one should i remove libxine1
<FloridaGuy> when i copyed and pasted it command ..hit enter then password..that was what i got
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: kid that is to install stuff
<Peace-> not for remove
<Peace-> i dunno what you have pasted
<FloridaGuy> the command line to remove gnome
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: but it is not going to be installed
<Peace-> it seems its installing...
<Peace-> and not remove...
<Peace-> maybe you have pasted the last string?
<Peace-> i mean sudo apt.-get isstall kubuntu-desktop?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<FloridaGuy> so how do i fix this....The following packages have unmet dependencies:...phonon-backend-xine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed....E: Broken packages
<FloridaGuy> kubuntu-desktop already installed
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: i guess you have a mess in the repository
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> now gnome is removed?
<Peace-> is gnome removed?
<Peace-> if yes...
<FloridaGuy> no it wont remove because of....   The following packages have unmet dependencies:...phonon-backend-xine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed....E: Broken packages
<Peace-> try this
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install -f
<FloridaGuy> sudo apt-get install -f.... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded.
<Jorge_Salgueiro> please I need help. Its impossible to play audio cds
<Peace-> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: post your source list
<Jorge_Salgueiro> amarok crashed all the time because of qt https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254970
<ubottu> KDE bug 254970 in general "Amarok crash when selection song to play" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Jorge_Salgueiro> and kscd doesnt seams to work
<Jorge_Salgueiro> tried vlc
<Jorge_Salgueiro> tried kaffeine (only play the first song...
<Jorge_Salgueiro> )
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: ... what you have done to your system?
<Peace-> have you
<Peace-> that's seems a mess up system...
<Peace-> don't use esotic repository...
<Peace-> don't upgrade to kde betas...
<Jorge_Salgueiro> Its a system for audio production with jackd and klaudia
<Jorge_Salgueiro> that why its mess up
<Peace-> 10.10 ?
<Peace-> kde beta?
<Jorge_Salgueiro> no 10.4
<Peace-> which kde?
<Jorge_Salgueiro> kde 4.4.5
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/KyV3wNcv
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: wthell you have ppa repository partner and backport...
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: reinstall kde
<Jorge_Salgueiro> ok, thanks
<Jorge_Salgueiro> do you know the command apt-get ...
<Jorge_Salgueiro> (laizy)
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Jorge_Salgueiro> thanks!!!!
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: that is my blog
<Jorge_Salgueiro> great!
<Jorge_Salgueiro> ;-)
<FloridaGuy> im maining mandriva user...i always had backports and testing.....and i came from kde 4.5.2
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: make sure you select 10.04 string
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> Jorge_Salgueiro: and not 10.10
<Peace-> FloridaGuy: do what you want kid... but the wiki says don't use esotic repository to upgrade...
<Jorge_Salgueiro> ok
<shredding> Hello!
<shredding> Is there a shortcut "Show desktop"? The forums tell me its win+d, alt+d, strg+alt d or shift+alt+d, but none worked :(
<Peace-> shredding: guess you have to activate it
<shredding> Peace: thx, can you give me a how-to-hint?
<Peace-> shredding: your have to find it or to set here http://imagebin.ca/view/eH7I3Ai.html'
<Peace-> shredding: systemsettings then there is top right a filter bar
<Peace-> type shortcuts..
<Peace-> and :)
<Peace-> omg kde is so easy... use filter bars
<shredding> Peace: Thanks. I'll guess i will find something there!
<lightman> hi all, anyone know how to get my dvb-t to work in kubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> lightman: guess you have to use kaffeine
<lightman> not working
<lightman> device not showing
<Peace-> lightman: wait
<Peace-> lightman: ls /dev/dvb
<lightman> it does not show any device but my web cam
<Peace-> lightman: mm :) kernel doesn't recognize your device
<Peace-> lightman: is it connected?
<Peace-> which model?
<Peace-> usb pci ?
<lightman> its built into laptop
<Peace-> so is a pci
<lightman> pci
<Peace-> post your lspci
<Peace-> !pastebin | lightman
<ubottu> lightman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lightman> hangon
<Peace-> nope man on linux you need a lots of stuff
<Peace-> lspci
<lightman> lspci as root
<Peace-> doesn't matter that
<Peace-> lshw shoudl be done like
<Peace-> root lspci can be loaded like normal user
<lightman> so i just post it in here
<Peace-> lightman: on pastebin site
<Peace-> !pastebin | lightman
<lightman> sorry new to irc so use that command or do i need to goto web site
<lightman> ok i worked it out done paste
<Peace-> lightman: paste the link man...
<well_laid_lawn> you've got to give the url for the paste you did
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peace-> i have to go...
<Peace-> someone will help here i guess
<lightman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542252/
<Peace-> go to work
<Peace-> bye
<lightman> anyhelp
<Peace-> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<lightman> ok have tried most but MythTV will try
<DiogenesW> servus
<tomasseee> hi all
<rork> hi
<tomasseee> do you know how can i fix the gimp windows like in photoshop? i'm learning the gimp now, and the hardest thing is, to arrange the windows always
<rork> tomasseee: interesting question, I don't know because I hardly use GIMP but maybe you can try something in "Edit > Preferences > Window Management"
<tomasseee> thanks i look for it
<jepong> hi... just installed kubuntu 10.10.... and i'm having intermittent wifi... any ideas why?
<nylon> how can I change the kde icon in the main menu?
<Peace-> nylon: right button on the icon...
<Peace-> omg
<jepong> nylon... right click the icon
<jepong> application launcher setting
<Peace-> jepong: well which wifi ?
<nylon> yes jepong , I follow
<nylon> and then...
<jepong> nylon... click icon
<jepong> Peace-, i can connect to my wifi at home but it seems intermittent... im using wired network now
<Peace-> jepong: most of cases = bad drivers
<Peace-> bad networkmangaer somehow
<nylon> sorry jepong but i'm not getting much detail
<jepong> i think its driver cause i dont get such issues on windows and my iphone
<Peace-> linux it's not windows
<Peace-> .
<jepong> nylon,,, just play around with what we gave you
<Bauldrick> in ubuntu I can mount another partition via 'places' - where is that option in kubuntu?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: how is it the device ? usb?
<jepong> Peace-, i said windows to set example that its not a ISP issue
<Bauldrick> no, it's a different partition on the drive that kubuntu is on
<nylon> I can play, but I wanted to know the answer, I already knew it was around there...
<Peace-> Bauldrick: look at the mine man ...
<jepong> nylon... right click kde icon in main menu -> click application launcher settings -> click icon to change
<Bauldrick> I've only just started with kubuntu so... mine man?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: wait screeshot is arriving
<Peace-> Bauldrick: http://imagebin.ca/view/A4YnZpMm.html'
<nylon> oh thanks jepong !!
<Peace-> Bauldrick: that is dolphin with every harddriver mounted
<Peace-> anyway there is antohter stuff
<Bauldrick> Peace-: I see, so I have to open Dolphin to do that? theres no way through the 'start menu'
<Peace-> Bauldrick: it should be done automatically
<Peace-> Bauldrick: kde version?
<Peace-> there is another icon ...
<Bauldrick> kde 4.5.1
<Peace-> Bauldrick: lucid?
<Bauldrick> no maverick
<nylon> hey jepong , if I may, is there already set a key shortcut to open the kde menu? and/or where can i set it?
<Peace-> 4.5.1 is a "bit" old and buggy.. we are 4 version up i guess ...
<Peace-> Bauldrick: 4.5.1 doesn't make sense please upgrade kde
<jepong> nylong... by default its alt+f1
<jepong> you can set it in the same setting menu i told you
<nylon> the thing is that I sẃitched from ubuntu
<nylon> so it's set for the old panel
<Peace-> Bauldrick: you can choose , or install the betas .... but it's not reccomended..
<Peace-> Bauldrick: or install the stable
<Bauldrick> do i have to use ppa for betas?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<arpan> Bauldrick: Open dolphin file manager and you can mount partitions from there
<Peace-> Bauldrick: yes there is ppa for the betas... we are at 4.6 beta2 actually
<Peace-> arpan: well in old version of dolphin it could not happend
<Peace-> i remember on 2.2 was not able to automount
<Peace-> then there is this stuff too to controll
<Peace-> arpan: Bauldrick http://imagebin.ca/view/dexTBdD.html'
<Bauldrick> thats what i'm looking for, mine seems to be unchecked though= no automounting..?
<Peace-> i guess...
<arpan> Peace: thnx, i don't remember exactly if it worked for me in 4.5.1 or not
<Peace-> Bauldrick: anyway man .. i am on on the beta2 xD
<Peace-> but i am an old kubuntu user...
<Peace-> so i know
<Peace-> maybe you should use 4.5.4
<Peace-> and see a some videos ... kde is not gnome
<Bauldrick> safety first and all that ;)
<Peace-> so 4.5.4 is for you
<Peace-> Bauldrick: if you need to reinstall kde ... remember thsi
<Peace-> rename $HOME/.kde
<arpan> Bauldrick: as Peace suggested upgrade to 4.5.4, that should help
<Peace-> Bauldrick: and this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> that is my blog
 * Peace- is not an english guy,, xD
<Bauldrick> cheers Peace- I shall use that. I 'upgraded' from a fresh 10.10 ubuntu to kubuntu - don't know why I have 4.5.1
<Peace-> cuz iso was not upgraded
<Peace-> so repository... always ppa official but ppa ...
<Bauldrick> the iso was ubuntu (gnome?) then I went to kubuntu via internet
<Peace-> repository are the same for ubuntu e kubuntu
<Peace-> repositories ?xxD
<Peace-> i mean relases are with some version of programs ...
<UglyNakedGuy> Does anyone know why bitchx is not in the ubuntu repo's?
<Peace-> then you can safety upgrade using an offcial repository..
<Peace-> offcial upgrade for kde is always announced on http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<arpan> Peace: i just did clean install of natty a1 and don't find document, downloads, music, video etc. folders in my home
<arpan> Peace: do you use natty?
<Peace-> yea natty here
<Peace-> arpan: you mean on dolphin ?
<arpan> yeah
<Peace-> arpan: same user of lucid || maverick ?
<arpan> Peace: in konsol also it shows only Desktop folder
<Peace-> different user?
<arpan> Peace: no wiped off maverick and installed natty
<arpan> Peace: i assume it's a bug with natty but wanted to confirm if anyone else has the same issue
<Peace-> arpan:  ls /home
<Peace-> arpan: you should always create a new user when you install an alpha....
<Peace-> if it's called alpha there is a reason xD
<Peace-> or more than 1
<arpan> Peace: it's a fresh install so new user and there wasn't any data loss :)
<Peace-> arpan: so ls /home what it says
<arpan> Peace: http://imagebin.ca/view/enK-Gz1.html
<Peace-> arpan: xD
<Peace-> arpan: i have installed before the alphas
<Peace-> and i don't get that astuff
<Peace-> i get the normal folders
<arpan> Peace: yeah i had beta2 on maverick and did not have this issue
<Peace-> mm dunno man
<Peace-> maybe on lauchpad it could be already signaled
<arpan> yeah i m going to check that on lp
<arpan> if not reported then i'll report it :)
<Peace-> arpan: i have signaled already a lots' of bug anywway maybe for this is better offtopic channel
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arpan> Peace: ok, thanks!!
<DiogenesW> bis später
<chele_> Earlier "<jepong> hi... just installed kubuntu 10.10.... and i'm having intermittent wifi... any ideas why?"  Did anyone ever have a response?  I have the same issue.
<James147> chele_: would help to know exactly what issues and what card you have
<chele_> james, I just see a continuing variance in signal strength, and the router/gateway, and my laptop never move.  Linksys PMCIA card
<sithlord48> does anyone know if kdm will remember my screen settings now or  i will still need my xrandr script to set the screens to auto (2 screens w/ different default sizes)
<chele_> gateway is about 30 ft from computer, but on another floor
<James147> chele_: could just be whatever is inside your alls (i suggest tring it in the same room as your router)... if not then you could try upgrading (if you arnt already on the latest version) or using a different network manager (such as wicd)
<James147> (note that installing wicd will uninstall network-manager)
<chele_> thank you, I will look into those options
<Snowhog> chele_: See http://www.wikihow.com/Improve-WiFi-Reception
<James147> (also, if you on maverick I would suggest tring the network widget instead of knetworkmanager)
<sithlord48> whats up Snowhog
<Snowhog> sithlord48: Morning coffee and 'puting. :)
<sithlord48> Snowhog: me too, sept i just did a fresh reinstall on my machine (wrote me a fancy pants post install script to do the rest :P )
<chele_> I am on Maverick, I will do some more research into all three suggestions.  Thank you to all.
<Snowhog> sithlord48: As to your question above, have you tired yet? Or are you refering to upgrading KDE (meaning, you have not done so - yet)?
<sithlord48> Snowhog: i have not tried yet. after the kde upgrade (to 4.5.4) this is still first boot..
<Snowhog> sithlord48: I'm on KDE 4.5.4. I've noticed no issues. Of course, I just have a 'lowly' laptop. :)
<sithlord48> it seams to be an issue because of the different size monitors i have
<vbgunz> can somebody help me shut up device notifier? it doesn't have a setting to make itself quiet. everytime I resume from suspend it pops up. I checked the global notifications and theres no option to make it quiet. Its the one plasmoid that is persistent at getting me upset :(
<sithlord48> it defaults to a clone w/ the largest common res (it just happens to be 1280*1024)
<sithlord48> vbgunz: what is it telling you when you resume from suspend?
<vbgunz> sithlord48: my device notifier keeps popping up telling me about this disk I had inserted for about 2 months now. but when I have external devices such as hdd, sticks, etc, they pop up too in the device notifier after resume. I really don't want to see that pop up anymore :(
<sithlord48> vbgunz: have you tried teh automount settigns? they may stop the pop ups ,
<dekone_> vbgunz: can you unlock widgets and remove it from system tray
<vbgunz> sithlord48: sorry, no, I had automount on one time and it caused problems. plus, to be honest, I don't want everything automounted. I just want the pop ups to go away and the only way I can do that is to remove device notifier *but* I use a lot of external disk and that's a headache in a sense :/
<HmpfCBR> Hi, just triedt to install a new design to kdm via its GHNS dialog, however new designs do not appear after installation (tried several ones). This is under Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.5.4 and 4.5.85. With Opensuse with 4.4 this works.  KDE bug or packaging?
<sithlord48> HmpfCBR: its a bug, use kdesudo systemsettings then go to the kcm (it never calls kdesudo)
<James147> HmpfCBR: or "kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm" to open the loginmanager settings directly
<sithlord48> vbgunz: i have never used suspend, so i can't really say for sure, but you can always take dekone_ suggestion and remove the widget, then use dolphin to mount/umount devices.
<HmpfCBR> ah thanks :)
<sithlord48> James147: thank you i didn't remember the kcm :P
<vbgunz> dekone_: yeah, I can do that no problem but it adds several steps to mounting. I was just hoping there was a way to shut device notifier up
<sithlord48> vbgunz: its possible it has not been implimented yet, you might wanna ask on #kde someone there might know a bit more about it
<sithlord48> also vbgunz, what version of kde are you using?
<vbgunz> sithlord48: KDE 4.5.4, #kde is one of the most useless channels on freenode. I love KDE but getting support from that channel is like pulling teeth. I must have asked about a dozen or so questions in there over a span of 1 year and not once did I ever get a reply. it's packed and useless :(
<vbgunz> sithlord48: it's all good, no sweat, I can deal with this
<sithlord48> vbgunz: well it was a suggestion, gl w/ that, wish i could have been more helpful , but i have never used the suspend feature
<dekone_> vbgunz have you trid system tray settings>Plasma Widgets and uncheck Device Notifier
<vbgunz> dekone_: it's unchecked, I manually put a device notifier widget onto the panel, it's good, thanks for your help, most I can do now is look at configs and see whats up
<vbgunz> sithlord48: no sweat, thanks for your help, it's appreciated
<sithlord48> vbgunz: no problem :D
<sithlord48> can some one tell me how i set up my usr/pass for an svn repo w/ the dolphin-plugin for svn?
<pixie__> ok... i dunno what is goin on but my sound randomly stops in firefox or any media player... but it works on anything else
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a need for ibus-deamon to be running for bluetooth(bluedevil) to work ?
<Walzmyn> where's the dialog to change the background desktop image?
<Roey> hey all, in using the Beta 2 debs (4.5.80), I find that buttons on my Panel no longer respond to clicks.  They still highlight under a mouseover, but they don't respond to clicks.
<Roey> anyone else see this issue?
<Roey> kubuntu 10.10 here btw
<Walzmyn> does anything else work with the mouse?
<Roey> what do you mean?
<Roey> yeah it does
<Roey> just that issue
<Roey> and the issue that none of my keyboard layout settings seem to work anymore as of beta1
<Walzmyn> emm, can't help. There was a big issue back in 9.10 where the entire mouse would quit clicking
<Roey> hey all, in using the Beta 2 debs (4.5.85), I find that buttons on my Panel no longer respond to clicks.  They still highlight under a mouseover, but they don't respond to clicks.
<Roey> (just updating my initial post with 4.5.85 instead of 4.5.80)
<Roey> Walzmyn:  ahh, interesting
<Roey> sounds like a beta-kind of thing to do.
<Walzmyn> yeah. except the one in 9.10 was production. took a month or so for the bug fix to come though. Rebooting every hour or so was anoying!
<Bauldrick> I can't see my samba shares via Network > Samba Shares > Workgroup - but they are there and work as I can create them via Network > Add Network Folder
<Bauldrick> how to make them appear normally via samba shares?
<rork> Walzmyn: right click the desktop > desktop actiity settings
<Walzmyn> activity settings? why the hell is it in there? I've looked everywhere
<Walzmyn> rork: thank you
<rork> Bauldrick: can you see your own computer in Samba Shares?
<Bauldrick> no - I can in Network > Network - and see all but one of my other machines, but that doesn't show me the shares within them...
<rork> Bauldrick: are you sure Samba is running (smbd and nmbd)?
<Bauldrick> yep for sure
<rork> Sorry, no ideas atm, hang around, maybe someone else can help
<schweegi> hello. i've kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.5.4 and the newest fglrx driver installed. but my notebook seems to be very slow with desktop effects, but it can't be on hardware-site. how can i solve this problem? i won't deactivate the desktop effects because then KDE looks like win98... :/
<mostheinl> l
<Bauldrick> I'm a bit lost in kubuntu.... firstly I can't find anyway of mounting something, other than opening Dolphin. Secondly, once I mount that and want to use a program (say k3b) to access it I have to point it to /media/mounteddevice - I would expect an icon to appear ?
<Snowhog> Bauldrick: If the device is 'external' - a pluggable USB - then unless you add the device appropriately in your /etc/fstab file, it isn't mounted at boot. This is why you have to mount it manually when you want to use it.
<phoenix_firebrd> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you mean gnome or completely?
<DiogenesW> servus again
<yofel> hey DiogenesW
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: gnome and all the apps that installed with ubuntu-desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i want my kubuntu back
<yofel> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will try that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tried this "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" bus has no effect
<yofel> right, it's just a meta-package, from the sort that marks all packages it pulls in as "manually installed" :(
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so i have to manually install everything
<phoenix_firebrd> *uninstall
<yofel> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how to get the kde login dialog?,  i dont want the gnome dialog
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' will ask you if you want kdm or gdm
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<contrast> Hi, everyone... Anyone know of a renaming program that will make filenames NTFS-compatible? Google isn't really turniing anything up.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: logged into kde using kdm3
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: logged into kde using kdm
<asensy> hi there
<asensy> is there anyone
<yofel> asensy: sure
<asensy> can you help me
<asensy> i just did install kubuntu
<asensy> it's so cool
<asensy> but more different the just ubuntu
<andrewh192> hey guys
<andrewh192> was wondering how i uninstall apache
<andrewh192> i tried to do the apt-get remove apache
<andrewh192> and it said, "Virtual packages like 'apache' can't be removed"
<DarthFrog> andrewh192:  do "dpkg --list | grep apache" and remove those packages.
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> thanx
<andrewh192> how do i remove just those?
<andrewh192> like through mc?
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl... thanx
<DarthFrog> Or "sudo apt-get remove `dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | grep apache`
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> can i remove all with one command line?
<andrewh192> or do i have to do each seperately?
<DarthFrog> Yeah, I just gave you the command to do so, if the initial dpkg command worked properly for you.
<andrewh192> that last one just dropped me to a > prompt
<andrewh192> what does that mean
<m477> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6884/20101211223923.jpg what is it next to vga at right?
<racines> is a 1GB USB drive good enough to boot kubuntu?
<racines> kubuntu 10.10 that is
<yofel> if you mean boot the live disk from usb yes, since it's ~700MB
<racines> Well if I boot the live disk.....will it save?
<racines> or does all the work I do on the live disk get erased every reboot?
<yofel> racines: if you use usb-creator to flash the drive you can set it to reserve space to save your work
<racines> http://old.linuxliveusb.com/ Is that USB creator?
<yofel> !usb | racines see
<ubottu> racines see: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<racines> Oh dear :(
<racines> "Desktop or server requires a 2 GB USB flash drive. "
<racines> Well I found a USB-Creator tool, however I don't see a "reserve space" option
<FloridaGuy> how do i remove nvidia from cli...command line
<patcito> hi
<patcito> how can I configure the microphone on kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> patcito:  kmix has some options and there's alsamixer in terminal which has some more options
<patcito> well_laid_lawn: I tried all options
<patcito> in kmix
<well_laid_lawn> try alsamixer then
<FloridaGuy> ??? messed a few things up....need to take nvidia out.....how do i remove nvidia from command line ????
<well_laid_lawn> FloridaGuy:  is there an uninstall script for it?
<FloridaGuy> well_laid_lawn: if i do apt-get remove nvidia i get nothing
<well_laid_lawn> FloridaGuy:  how did you install it? - you could try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists
<FloridaGuy> from kde...thru the driver install thing.....but now im stuck on a live cd...sence i messed up kde and nvidia something is missing ..so i need to remove it
<well_laid_lawn> does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist in the installed os?
<skafti> why is my comtuer shutting down automaticly ?
<FloridaGuy> yes
<asenssy> hi there
<well_laid_lawn> FloridaGuy:  rename it and try rebooting into the os
<asenssy> i'm the newest Kubuntu user
<asenssy> it's so fucking cool
<IdleOne> !language | asenssy
<ubottu> asenssy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<asenssy> ups
<asenssy> sorry
<FloridaGuy> well_laid_lawn: i cant get dolphin to open as root on the kubuntu live cd
<asenssy> how can make fifa work
<well_laid_lawn> FloridaGuy:  from konsole try   kdesudo dolphin
<asenssy> does wine wokr on Kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> sure it does
<FloridaGuy> well_laid_lawn: if thats the case i can just make nvidia ...nv
<well_laid_lawn> FloridaGuy:  yep you can
<FloridaGuy> think this livecd is messed up..going to open dolphin from another livecd
<andrewh192> anyone know why when i add a widget to my desktop the background is transparent
<James147> andrewh192: its probally the theme you are using
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> so just change the theme, and it will fix itself?
<James147> andrewh192: assuming thats the problem
<James147> then yes
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> thanx
#kubuntu 2010-12-12
<ko2> hello, how can i use the native manufacturer's accelerated graphics driver in KDE? i think the "default" is that this option is NOT set, right?
<Walzmyn> ko2: have you just made a new installation?
<ko2> yes, a new installation of Kubuntu Hardy Heron, and then updated, and installed libeigen2 from PPA and libdc1394 from PPA
<ko2> but i am not logged in in Kubuntu at the moment
<Walzmyn> ko2: ok, go to the Kmenu>>applications>>system >> hardware drivers
<ko2> and then? i have no kubuntu at the moment
<Walzmyn> you hvae no kubuntu?
<ko2> i have kubuntu, but not here now
<ko2> i am online with ubuntu lucid lynx
<Walzmyn> so your in gnome?
<ko2> yes
<Walzmyn> ok, it may not be in the same location, but there will be a hardware driver application that will allow you to pick your propritary driver
<ko2> ok
<Walzmyn> you might be able to hit alt-f2 and find it easier
<Walzmyn> but You'll need to switch over to #ubuntu if you want more help, I don't know gnome at all
<ko2> my problem is as follows: i have Kubuntu Hardy Heron and installed a program. But there is a problem with displaying/rendering. It MIGHT help to use the native manufacturer's accelerated graphics driver in KDE.
<ko2> lspci | grep -i vga
<ko2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated
<ko2> Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ko2> that is the grapgics driver i have on the pc where Kubuntu is installed
<ko2> what is kubuntu using if it is NOT using the native manufacturer's accelerated graphics driver?
<Walzmyn> ko2: have you tried going into the recovery mode and repairing X?
<Snowhog> ko2: Did you install mesa-utils?
<ko2> no i did not try the recovery mode? Why? I have to say that i am rather new to linux (not so new but rather new then a professional)
<ko2> i did not install the mesa-utils on my own as an extra, but maybe it was installed with kubuntu automatically?
<Walzmyn> if the instal is trying to use the wrong driver or something, the recover can set things back to default and you can go from there
<James147> ko2: why are you running such an old version of kubuntu? also, you can install kde alongside gnome in ubuntu by installing "kubuntu-desktop" from the software center
<ko2> i have to use a usb camera which only runs on hardy heron
<ko2> is there any advantage if i installed ubuntu with gnome, and then installed KDE (deinstalling GNOME)?
<Walzmyn> damned goofy names, what number is hardy?
<ko2> hardy is 8.04
<Walzmyn> why will the camera only run on 8.04?
<ko2> because the driver uses closed source kernel module for the access to the usb
<ko2> it is an older camera with the older driver. The newer cameras run with Lucid Lynx
<Walzmyn> dude, for $25 you can get a camera that'll run with no special drivers at all
<ko2> it's an industrial camera, not just a webcam
<Walzmyn> oh
<ko2> I have Ubuntu Hardy Heron on my notebook, too. If i uninstall GNOME, will that cause any problems with my nvidida graphics driver (i installed that manually from Nvidia because my graphics card is too new for Hardy Heron)?
<ko2> i want to install KDE
<Walzmyn> the nvidia driver is a module for the kernel, KDE and Gnome are just packages that run on top of X they won't affect the driver
<rand0m> hello, does anyone know of a free VPN service that works well with kubuntu/linux? UltraVPN seems abandoned
<yofel> rand0m: openvpn?
<yofel> wait, you said service, no idea then
<rand0m> with openVPN would i need to make my own server .. or could i connect to avoid censorship like UltraVPN ?
<rand0m> because i guess theorectiacly i could make a server at home for me to connect to, but not a option right now
<rand0m> theoretically*
<BajK_> Is it somehow possible loading the nouveau open source driver and still using the proprietary in an X session?
<BajK_> i.e. I have a nice full resolution plymouth splash (via KMS supporting Nouveau) while still using the proprietary driver for the X session?
<James147> BajK_: not as far as I know, but that bug is fixable
<BajK_> how? since 10.10 I don't even get the graphical screen, I am presented with the text plymouth screen
<BajK_> (and in Vbox as well.. sometimes)
<James147> BajK_: looking up the link now...
<BajK_> in 10.04 I at least had the low color graphics screen
<BajK_> I heard of something like modifying grub‘s kernel string to add the vbeinfo stuff and enable the higher resolution this way
<James147> BajK_: yeah, thats along the lines of what I did
<James147> BajK_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<BajK_> James147: thx, I'll give it a try. It says 1280x1024, will it support 1920x1080 out of the box? or should I stick with a lower 16:9 resolution i.e 1280x720 ?
<James147> BajK_: the values in the tutorial are probally just examples, it should be fine with anything your monitor can suport
<BajK_> okay
<BajK_> restarting.
<BajK_> okay now I at least have the graphical logo but at 640x480, maybe 1920x1080 is just too high for that workaround. trying with 1280x720
<BajK_> James147: Definitly looks brilliant now. thanks :)
<BajK_> so, now I turn on my computer, have some stupid bios messages, then there is the brilliant kubuntu plymouth splash, then the X starts up and I have a kde splash scree that looks exactly like the plymouth theme and then there‘s the desktop :)
<kawelo> hi
<kawelo> anyone on?
<James147> kawelo: Hi
<zerothis> I'm trying to install larn. Now down to compiling from source.  The makefile is HTML formatted?
<valorie> what's larn?
<well_laid_lawn> it's an old cli game from 1986
<valorie> ah
<valorie> html markup sounds....bad
<valorie> especially for a CLI game
<valorie> like poorly done irony
 * yofel wonders if he should install hardy somewhere so he can play moagg again
<yofel> I somehow miss that :/
<valorie> in a vm?
<valorie> I think hardy was my first kub.
<yofel> probably, maybe ubuntu-vm-builder works again, failed to create a hardy one last time I tried it
<valorie> what was before that?
<yofel> gutsy
<valorie> ah.....lost in the mists of time
<valorie> unless I find an old CD somewhere
<yofel> get the iso from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ :P
<valorie> make up a fake old history of long use?
<valorie> lol
<yofel> heh
<binkula> hullo
<brhad56> hell oh
<binkula> hi :)
<binkula> I'm almost done upgrading to 10.10 :3
<binkula> I'm excited
<brhad56> 10.4 kind of pissed me off, seemed to break alot of my stuff.  10.10 fixed it all though.  I like it
<binkula> that's good
<racines> Help! My Kubuntu desktop is totally messed up!
<racines> http://i.imgur.com/zKn0N.png
<racines> I dont know what happened
<racines> Running Kubuntu 10.10
<racines> what happened to the plasma desktop?
<racines> o_o
<maco> that's plasma netbook
<maco> though the widget that lets you switch between Search & Launch and Page One is missing
<maco> from the panel
<racines> I must have closed it by accident
<racines> i dont even know what "page one" is
<maco> its a thing that lets you scroll widgets so you can fit more of them on the screen since on a netbook its hard to fit many at a time
<maco> do you want to go back to plasma desktop or keep plasma netbook? it wouldve automatically chosen which to use based on resolution, but you can switch it in system settings -> workspace
<racines> is it going to automatically go to netbook each time?
<racines> I am using a netbook but I prefer the plasma desktop
<maco> no it should only do it on first run
<maco> after that it should use what you set
<jschall> is there a way to roll all the latest updates along with some PPA updates (kubuntu-ppa, mainly) into an install iso? i don't care if it fits on a CD, i'd be using a flash drive to install.
<CQ> hello, I have a laptop that boots up to the point where teh kubuntu screen with the marchingdots appears and then stops ... any suggestions? I've tried with several kernels, same result ... maybe reinstall teh base X package?
<valorie> I unfortunately have no answers for either of you, but keep in mind it is a slow time on a December weekend......
<valorie> all my IRC channels are dead.....
<moetunes> CQ:  have you read the x log to see what is going on?
<CQ> moetunes: gimme a few minutes, I'll have a look... rescue mode booting works fine
<CQ> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/F6AEHi95 has the failsafe.log
<moetunes> CQ:  there was no xorg.0.log?
<CQ> moetunes: yes, there is... the failsafe one fails teh same way... i run it, and it exits out
<moetunes> k
<CQ> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/KXZSbncP for the Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> CQ:  the Xorg.0.log doesn't seem complete and the failsafe one doen't mention why it failed - is there a xsession.errors file in your home dir to check?
<CQ> moetunes: shouldn't be, it never gets close to the login screen...
<GabrielYYZ> maybe check the kern.log? just a thought
<moetunes> CQ:  ok - those files you posted don't give us a clue - did this happen after an update or you installed something?
<CQ> moetunes: the last xsession.errors is from june...
<moetunes> k
<CQ> moetunes: yes, after an update, but it's been about half a year or more, i seldom use this box in kubuntu ... I figured I'd wait a while and see if updates fixed it... I just reinstalled xserver-xorg-core
<CQ> anything else to reinstall that would simulate a reinstall of the system?
<CQ> one more think I think, after the upgrade, even with older kernels it wouldn't boot anymore...
<CQ> that's why I'm focused on something to do with X
<CQ> reinstalling didn't seem to change anything, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work either ... let me go back to failsafe and look at the sys logs...
<moetunes> CQ:  it might be a kde issue not x
<CQ> moetunes: strange, the CUP fan goes to top speed when it's hanging though...
<stevo> hello
<moetunes> CQ:  X seems to start and close fine by the log - could you paste /usr/bin/startkde ?
<CQ> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/rJHbsya2
<CQ> moetunes: kern.log doesn't show anything interesting either ...
<moetunes> k
<CQ> moetunes: any ideas on what else to --reinstall ?
<Peace-> CQ: problem ?
<moetunes> CQ:  sometimes startkde doesn't get written right on updates but yours seems fine - nothing jumps up as an obvious thing to reinstall yet
<CQ> Peace-: I have a laptop that boots up to the point where teh kubuntu screen with the marchingdots appears and then stops ... any suggestions? I've tried with several kernels, same result ... maybe reinstall teh base X package?
<moetunes> CQ:  when the marching dots stop does it return you to tty?
<moetunes> CQ:  when the marching dots stop does it return you to tty1?
<Peace-> CQ: did it work before?
<Peace-> i mean before you got the desktoo?
<CQ> moetunes: in a normal boot they never start, I get the screen with the dots and then it goes black with a cursor and nothing works anymore
<CQ> Peace-: it used to work until an update a year or so ago...
<Peace-> CQ: kde version ?
<Peace-> CQ: kernel version ?
<Peace-> kubuntu version ?
<CQ> moetunes: failsafe x goes into graphics mode and then right back to the selection menu
<CQ> kernel 2.6.32-26-generic
<CQ> latest lucid system
<moetunes> CQ:  and you can move the cursor?
<Peace-> CQ: have you tried with another user?
<CQ> no... not with return, space, or arrows.
<CQ> Peace-: I never even get close to the logon screen
<Peace-> CQ: sudo adduser MYUSER ; sudo adduser MYUSER admin
<Peace-> CQ: ok lets try to fix the box with this
<Peace-> CQ: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Peace-> CQ: but before
<Peace-> CQ: save this like a bash script
<CQ> Peace-: I can get into a root shell just fine, just nothing X works
<Peace-> CQ: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> CQ: so if you can get the terminal like root
<Peace-> CQ: try to add an user
<Peace-> and log in with that
<moetunes> CQ:  X works it is a kde error
<CQ> moetunes: fine, but if it's a KDE error, it doesn't get close tothe user...
<Peace-> if so CQ like said moetunes you should try to reinstall kde desktop
<Peace-> CQ: when you upgrade some upgrade could mess the system
<Peace-> so .. in these cases you neeed to reinstall kde
<Peace-> the most of times it work
<Peace-> s
<CQ> Peace-: ouch, can one of you paste one of those reinstalls in such a way that I can wget it' I can't copy paste them fro a web browser obviously...
<CQ> or sec, let me wget that page ..
<Peace-> CQ: like said in my article
<Peace-> CQ: you can save the string like a bash script
<Peace-> when you get the terminal like root
<Peace-> you can load the script
<Peace-> ./mynamescript
<Peace-> of course you need netroot
<Peace-> ...
<CQ> Peace-: I know, just getting it from a web page was the issue... I have it now and just need to cut the HTML out
<Peace-> CQ: there is... a little button
<Peace-> with copy the code ...
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> CQ: are you a gnome guy?
<Peace-> xD
<moetunes> he has no gui
<Peace-> moetunes: live cd ...
<Peace-> live cd , copy the code... create the script
<Peace-> reboot... netroot
<Peace-> run the script
<Peace-> .
<CQ> Peace-: I have no gui, #only text, hence wget, vi, sh ...
<Peace-> CQ: use a live cd...
<Peace-> or a live usb
<Peace-> or wait
<Peace-> i will upload on my dropbox
<CQ> Peace-: stop, just let me breathe for a sec, I have the reinstall script.
<Peace-> CQ: make it executable...
<Peace-> chmod +x nameyoucalledthescript
<CQ> Peace-: I've been doing unix for 20 years, I know how to run a script, thanks .. ;)
<Peace-> CQ: well... then :S
<Peace-> strange you can't get how to fix stuff
<CQ> it's running now ... problem was there was a special character in front of akonadi-server so apt told me akonadi-server didn't exist as a package
<CQ> Peace-: I can fix stuff, but if I don't know where teh problem is it's alittle difficult
<Peace-> when you upgrade packages there is always the probability that some new package has not installed well
<Peace-> bad packages...
<Peace-> strange thing .
<Peace-> strnage new configurations files .... iincompatibility with old one
<Peace-> always the same stuff everytimes
<christopher> hey everyone, can someone link me to a very basic overview of how to use IRC? first time user here
<Peace-> CQ: yes bad special character
<Peace-> CQ: fixing the script :S
<Peace-> christopher: complete a name first...
<Peace-> christopher:  ch the press TAB
<Peace-> then...
<Peace-> dunno xD
<Peace-> well i don't care about irc too much
<christopher> complete a name?
<moetunes> !tab
<GabrielYYZ> christopher: which client are you using?
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<christopher> konversation
<GabrielYYZ> christopher: some commands to get you started: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/konvi-cmds.html
<CQ> moetunes: Peace- ok, reinstall done, retrying...
<moetunes> luck
<Peace-> CQ: remember to create a new user to test it
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> CQ: make sure after that you have typed even this
<CQ> no luck, same issue.
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<christopher> GabrielYYZ: thanks very much, the list is great. now I just have to figure out how to change my user name?
<moetunes> CQ:  tried moving ~/.kde to ~/kde.bak and logging in ?
<christopher> I guess I can do that from within the client
<GabrielYYZ> christopher: for that, you do "/nick *name you want*" without the quotes or asterisks
<CQ> Peace-: it fails _before_ getting to the login prompt, so I woudl assume that it has nothing to do with the user...
<Peace-> remove all kde packages
<Peace-> purge everything
<Peace-> clean the cache
<Peace-> reinstall kde from a nice repository.
<Peace-> seems a esotic repository in ?
<CQ> it looks like it stops working when it wants to go from teh dancing dots screen tot eh login screen...
<cdybeijing> thanks GabrielYYZ... got it
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: christopher?
<Peace-> CQ: or it's a kernel issue... or it's a kde issue
<CQ> http://pastebin.com/q3psyidq sources.list ... all normal...
<cdybeijing> yes
<Peace-> CQ: video card?
<CQ> Peace-: if it's a kernel issue, it's across at least 6 kernels...
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: if you want to register that nick do "/msg nickserv password email" password being the password you want and email, the email for that nickname
<CQ> Peace-: fujitsu siemens p7010d lifebook
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: sorry, it's "/msg nickserv register password email"
<Peace-> CQ: hey kid i am trying to help you don't try to kidding me
<moetunes> CQ:  can you try startkde from a tty to bypass kdm the login screen?
<CQ> Peace-: I'm not kidding you... I've tried with all the kernels I have installed, and the notebook is that old...
<CQ> moetunes: sorry, just following Peace- 's suggestion to remove all dke packages and reinstall
<moetunes> k
<CQ> arh... forgot --purge ... can I somehow purge all configuration files from deinstalled packages =
<CQ> ?
<cdybeijing> GabrielYYZ: I assume that registered nick is only good for use on Freenode? if I want the same nick on other servers, I have to register there too?
<moetunes> worth a try
<CQ> cdybeijing: other servers have the same nicks, other IRC networks you have to reregister (oftc.net for example)
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, CQ beat me to it
<cdybeijing> sorry CQ, what's the difference between a server and a nick? in my original question, maybe I should have said network instead of server, I was thinking of quakenet, ircnet, etc
<cdybeijing> I obviously have to reregister new nicks at each one I guess
<maco> cdybeijing: yes
<maco> cdybeijing: apt-get purge package
<maco> itll work even after  remove (or at least aptitude purge does, and this is supposed to work the same)
<cdybeijing> that does what maco?
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: that's not for you
<GabrielYYZ> xD
<maco> er dang wrong tab
<maco> was for cq
<CQ> aptitude purge ~c does it
<CQ> ok, installingkubuntu-desktop
<cdybeijing> great help from everyone, and I'm not even a kubuntu user - haven't tried anything other than GNOME yet :)
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> gnome is old xD
<Peace-> we are .... kde 4.6 beta2
<GabrielYYZ> give kubuntu a try some day, you'll be amazed
<Peace-> of course purging pulse cdybeijing
<wesley> i'm slowly softening up to kubuntu
<Peace-> xD
<wesley> i can't stand this plasma stuff
<Peace-> kubuntu needs only purge pulse for evil audio card
<Peace-> and some stuff to increase the speed if youi don't need database
<Peace-> akonadi stuff xD
<cdybeijing> well, it's been mind opening just making the switch to a user friend linux distro in the first place - only happened about 6 months ago due to frustrations and comp problems
<cdybeijing> it's a whole new world, really, being freed from the windows chains
<Peace-> -----> kubuntu 100 mb of ram usage http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png?w=600&h=450
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/trick-faster-kubuntu/
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: i switch to linux in october, switched from ubuntu to kubuntu about 3 weeks ago :P
<GabrielYYZ> switched to linux*
<cdybeijing> very similar to me then
<cdybeijing> I think I switched from windows in August though
<Peace-> 3 years old :) the same stuff cdybeijing
<wesley> kubuntu has this nice polished look that gnome didn't
<Peace-> cdybeijing: if you try kde look a this and how to configure well dolphin... there are images http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-want-to-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<GabrielYYZ> i might be crazy but i like nepomuk and akonadi :S
<GabrielYYZ> and strigi
<Peace-> GabrielYYZ: well i need speed :)
<Peace-> before stringi nepo adn akonadi
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, i guess mileage may vary
<Peace-> anyway i have to go.. italy time... time to eat
<CQ> Peace-: ok, didn't work either ...
<CQ> maybe it's time for a reinstall... faster.
<GabrielYYZ> peace: before you go, is that nowardev blog yours?
<cdybeijing> if I really wanted to read an in depth comparision of gnome and kde, where should I look?
<Peace-> GabrielYYZ: yea
<GabrielYYZ> cdybeijing: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome that one's pretty good
<cdybeijing> unfortunately Peace wordpress is blocked in China
<CQ> cdybeijing: just try both... isntall ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop package and switch between them and see what you like better, rest of the system is the same
<GabrielYYZ> Peace-: in the 3rd link you posted, WARMING should be WARNING. :)
<Peace-> GabrielYYZ: xD
<cdybeijing> just find that in the repository CQ?
<Peace-> here there is hot xD
<GabrielYYZ> lol
<CQ> cdybeijing: yep, or fromteh command line sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> GabrielYYZ: fixed
<Peace-> ty
<GabrielYYZ> no prob
<Peace-> GabrielYYZ: anyway i am nowardev you will find some nice service menu... and some little script
<dmithiy> hi
<Peace-> i have no time at all but some could be usefull for a kde user
<CQ> speaking of which, which package do I need to install to run gnome desktop? It's not gnome-desktop ...
<GabrielYYZ> ubuntu-desktop
<CQ> GabrielYYZ: duh. should have figured it out after the other one is kubuntu-desktop ;)
<GabrielYYZ> haha everyone has blonde moments :P
<Anubis> hi. is anyone here who worked with ucarp ?
<CQ> Anubis: try #debian maybe ... often more techies in there
<CQ> Peace-: well, it's not KDE, gdm doesn't start either
<Peace-> CQ: fresh reinstall
<Peace-> i have no idea what is happening to your system
<Peace-> kde is ok gnome is ok
<Peace-> kernel ??
<Peace-> drivers?
<Peace-> guess you should try a live cd...
<CQ> Peace-: yeah, before I look there it's easier and quicker to reinstall
<CQ> already wasted too much time on this, but it's fun to play
<Peace-> CQ: when you have done , make your own iso...
<Peace-> with every package installed...
<Peace-> i have make mine .. 1.7 gigs of stuff
<CQ> Peace-: not needed, this is a multimedia system... openoffice removed, kaffeine and a music player sintalled done
<Peace-> if something go bad... i use that
<Peace-> CQ: multimedia? nice
<Peace-> CQ: anyway... consider to use remastersys,,,
<CQ> Peace-: best use for an old laptop ...
<Peace-> i use this to do this.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_qn2Mb_isx8
<Peace-> so automatically create video project
<Peace-> with kdenlive
<tdn> I use Kubuntu 10.04 LTS and I cannot mount DVDs or CDs. When I look in the "Devices recently plugged in" and press "Clik to access device" (to mount it), it says: "Cannot mount the disc."
<tdn> What can cause this problem? How do I fix it?
<tdn> I have tried with several different CDROMs, audio cds, dvds, etc.
<rork> tdn: The only thing I can think of is to check wether you're a member of the group "cdrom", you may also try mounting the cdrom as root. I can't help you further but if that doesn't solve the probleem maybe someone else can.
<tdn> uid=1000(tdn) gid=1000(tdn) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),115(admin),116(sambashare),701(photo),1000(tdn)
<tdn> From "id tdn", so I am a member
<tdn> Also, I can mount the drive manually from the console without a problem.
<Alarm> hello, which is the best osx theme ?
<Alarm> i find several on the web :/
<flixan> Hi all!
<Alarm> can macbuntu be installed on kubuntu ?
<Alarm> cause i see it tries to install all gnome packages
<Peace-> gnome software can be installed on kde
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> kde doesn't need of gtk stuff
<Peace-> there is always a qt stuff
<Alarm> yes my problem is that after trying to install the macbuntu i saw too many gnome-relevant packages required
<Alarm> so i guess i will be running gnome with the osx theme
<Alarm> and not kde theme with the osx theme
<Alarm> am i right ?
<Peace-> Alarm: omg
<Alarm> what?
<Peace-> there are a lots of stuff mac style for kde
<Peace-> you don't need gtk packages...
<Peace-> there is fancy dock for example
<Peace-> fot the doc
<Alarm> well i ended with macbuntu as this looked complete
<Peace-> cupertino style for kde
<Peace-> Alarm: well use google ... kde like mac
<Peace-> or something like that
<Peace-> there is for sure something like vistar7
<Peace-> but for mac
<Alarm> ok, i will give it a try
<Alarm> thanks
<superwizard> привет
<rork> !ru superwizard
<rork> !ru | superwizard
<ubottu> superwizard: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shane4ubuntu> is there a way to get kopete to support irc???
<senorpedro> hi folks
<Riddell> hi senorpedro
<senorpedro> my desktop basically just "died", meaning no background image and no toolbar anymore. how can i restart this?
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: kopete in KDE 4 doesn't do IRC, you'll need to use Quassel or Konversation
<Riddell> (you can do fancy things like jabber to irc gateways if you really want)
<Riddell> senorpedro: alt+F2  plasma-desktop
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: ok, that is a bummer, I'm using pidgin currently, but when I close it it doesn't go to tray, it closes!
<senorpedro> thx Riddell
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: there's a minimise button for that (but it won't go into the systray any more)
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: right, ok, thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: actually I got it!
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: I don't know what I installed, but now pidgin is in my sys tray, wish I knew what I did!  gotta run, thanks.
<Caine-ffs> lol
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: ohh, I think it was in the preferences of pidgin, show in system tray always
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: yep, that was it, ok, gotta run.
<dea> 有人在吗
<13WAAU0EH> how do I change icon spacing in KDE? the icons in my systemsettings are so far apart, on my mum's computer (fresh installation, mine is an upgraded 9.10) the icons are tight
<shredding> Hello!
<shredding> This is my 2nd day with kubuntu and i have another question.
<shredding> I've installed Gimp and configured Amarok, now these progs get started all the time, i start kubuntu.
<shredding> Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<shredding> Both are not listed in the KDE Control panel Autostart.
<Tm_T> shredding_: do you quit them before shutting down?
<shredding_> Yes.
<shredding_> I haven't used them the last times.
<Tm_T> shredding_: if you quit them using the menu instead of just closing the window, do they reappear still?
<shredding_> Yes, I have quit them using the menu
<Tm_T> hmmm, interesting
<shredding_> That's what i thought.
<shredding_> :)
<shredding_> How can I see which tasks are running?
<trichard> hey, i tried to install the dolphin-plugins in Kubuntu 10.10 but they don't seem to work
<chaparanga> What's up?
<rork> Time?
<anna> hi all
<anna> i installed ubuntu netbook, tehn plasma-netbook, and then compiz. i started compiz, but can't use it :( what should i do?
<Riddell> anna: your setup isn't clear.  are you logged into ubuntu netbook (unity) or kubuntu netbook (plasma)?  how did you start compiz?  What's wrong with the default window manager?
<anna> plasma
<anna> compiz --replace. window manager is alright. but 3d accel isn't working
<anna> i mean cube of desktop or task switcher
<anna> wall of desktops is working perfect
<anna> hmm. i select "cube of desktops", and compiz fails :(
<brhad56> SYstem->System Monitor
<d0l3y> :p
<SStaR> Hey
<Riddell> hi SStaR
<James147> Hi
<SStaR> Can somebody tell me where?s the Tech-Support?? [Sry for my bad english...im german]
<Riddell> you can ask questions here
<Riddell> !de  as well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SStaR> Danke!!!!!!!
<senorpedro> hi folsk
<Alarm> hello, i added a new panel and added in the panel some application shortcuts . the problem is that no matter how big i make the panel, the icons remain really small
<senorpedro> i just installed 10.10 and have no nvidia support. which paket do i have to install for that?
<Alarm> how can i change that ? so that the icons will increase their size according to the panels size
<James147> senorpedro: open "hardware drivers" from the menu (or jockey-kde in a terminal)
<Alarm> fixed
<Alarm> so , how do i fix now the menu of the gtk applications ?
<Alarm> firefox and xchat menu look weird :/
<James147> Alarm: For firefox installing kde intergration might help: firefox-kde-support
<Alarm> firefox-kde-support is already the newest version.
<Alarm> not really
<Alarm> i have it installed
<Alarm> but still see the menu on a different colour than the rest
<James147> Alarm: then you could try: System settings > Application Appearence > GTK+ Appearance
<Alarm> widget style Qtcurve
<Alarm> i suppose this option is correct
<James147> Alarm: and do you ahve qtcurve installed?
<Alarm> is this the gtk2-engines-qtcurve ?
<Alarm> or kde-style-qtcurve ?
<Alarm> actually i see different packages now. the gtk2-engines is installed
<Alarm> qtcurve, kwin-style-qtcurve, kde-style-qtcurve are not installed
<James147> Alarm: not sure if they are needed (I think they are to get it as a theme for kde)
<James147> But installing them wont hurt ;)
<Alarm> ok i will check on google :) i think it was a good help to start with
<Alarm> ;)
<supermag> hi, how do i reset the password on a older version of kubuntu ?
<James147> supermag: you can try recovery mode, that should log you in as root with out a pasword, then type "passwd -u USERNAME" to change the password
<supermag> even the drop to root option in the recover meny causes kubuntu to ask me for a password that i dont remember
<James147> supermag: sorry, no -u... just "passwd USER"
<supermag> " give root password for maintenace" ...
<James147> supermag: then you can boot a live cd and chroot into the system and change the password that way :)
<Alarm> Peace-, nah, i installed all the qtcurve packages
<Alarm> nothing has changed
<supermag> James147: i will try
<supermag> James147:  sure thats the only option ?
<supermag> James147: i am not sure if the cd rom is ok,
<James147> supermag: no... but if you cannot login or recovermode then livecd would be the easiest :)
<James147> supermag: you can create a liveusb if you have a spare 1gig flash drive
<supermag> the bois does noe support booting formusb
<supermag> from*
<James147> :(
<supermag> it's a old dell
<supermag> it seems to boot from a cd, but i think it gets stuck at the splash screen, since it sounds like the cd rom is stuck in a sort of "read loop"
<supermag> click   wirrr, click wirr...
<supermag> maybe something is wrong with the cd image ?
<supermag> i can hear the HD working
<James147> supermag: then I am not sure what else you can do, except replace the cd rom or try an external one
<supermag> the dots on the splash image is moving..
<supermag> and, i dont know how i remove the cover on that dell box..
<supermag> uh oh.. udev(75) worker 123 unexpected eturn wit status 0x0100
<James147> supermag: its possible, you could try the cd check on the disk to see if its a good disk
<supermag> i will try a older disc
<supermag> kubuntu n6.8
<SReid> I am using Blender in Kubuntu 10.10 and when I press ALT+Left-click to select edgeloops it allows me to nove the blender window and not the loop select I want. I've looked in the keyboard shortcut part of System settings and cannot find it to change to SUPER+click, can anyone help me?
<Peace-> SReid: looking
<Peace-> wait
<SReid> thnx :)
<Peace-> SReid: i canì't too
<Peace-> SReid: try with blender shortcuts
<SReid> sorry my text is bold sometimes, it makes my interface better
<senorpedro> hi folks
<Peace-> hi...
<senorpedro> how can i put the task bar to the top of the desktop? drag-n-drop like in windows doesnt work
<SReid> i don't want to change blenders shortcuts want to keep to the standard. I searched for all ALT commands in shortcuts and not there, i found way to do it in older versions with a google search but it doesn't apply to 10.10...
<Peace-> SReid: mm try in this way try to set super + left click for some stuff
<Peace-> on kde
<Peace-> so it will overwrite the shortcuts..
<Peace-> then disable it
<SReid> ok will try thanks Peace
<Peace-> senorpedro: task bar you mean ... the stuff you are open ?
<Peace-> ed
<senorpedro> Peace-, i already got it. thx anyway
<Peace-> ok
<SReid> Peace I found it! :D
<SReid> System Settings > Window Behavior > Window Behavior ^_^
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> i have nvidia driver installed (noveau), but i cant use the compiz desktop effects. why?
<senorpedro> seems i have no glx extension
<senorpedro> how can i enable that?
<Alarm> still cannot find how to fix that menu issue on gtk applications
<Alarm> nothing to be found on the web
<Alarm> qtcurve and gtk engines are installed
<Alarm> but still menus look weird
<SReid> is it related to fonts Alarm, I've had problems with qtcurve too
<Alarm> well fonts look just fine
<SReid> Mine arn't, I've had to bold everything, its why this text i write ya right now is bold sometimes
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Do you have mesa-utils installed?
<Alarm> its just the colour on that area of the menus that looks brighter than the rest of the windows
<senorpedro> Snowhog,
<senorpedro> yes
<senorpedro> says no glx enabled
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Open your package manager and search on nvidia-glx
<senorpedro> Snowhog, i have like 4 different ones: 96, 185, 180, 173
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Yes, and what version of the nvidia driver are you using?
<senorpedro> i take 185 because it sounds like the newest one
<senorpedro> dont know
<senorpedro> i just installed 10.10 so i guess the kubuntu default driver
<Snowhog> senorpedro: You want to match the nvidia-glx to the version of the video driver you are using.
<senorpedro> i think i use the nouveau driver
<Snowhog> senorpedro: ?? Are you using the nvidia proprietary driver, or the free driver?
<senorpedro> the nouveau
<_mimicTraitor> hi
<_mimicTraitor> hi seno hi snow
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Is there a reason you didn't opt to install the nvidia driver via System > Additional Drivers?
<senorpedro> Snowhog, as i just said, it is a fresh 10.10 installation. i didnt manually install any driver
<Snowhog> senorpedro: You might want to use the nvidia proprietary driver. The Additional Drivers utility will pull in and install the appropriate driver for your card.
<schweegi> how can i get the microsoft fonts like verdana in kubuntu?
<Snowhog> schweegi: Install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<Snowhog> schweegi: But it doesn't contain verdana.
<schweegi> Snowhog: thanks. I've installed this package but in OpenOffice are'nt any of these fonts available.
<Snowhog> schweegi: See http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/TT-Debian-7.html  It might be helpful.
<schweegi> Snowhog: thanks
<Snowhog> schweegi: :)
<Snowhog> schweegi: The font can be directly obtained here: http://www.filewatcher.com/m/VERDANA.TTF.139640.0.0.html
<Snowhog> schweegi: Once you have the font downloaded, just go to System Settings > Font Installer and add it.
<jon_high9000> Hi. I was wondering is there a waly to do a Partial upgrade to the next distro?
<jon_high9000> Hi. I was wondering is there a way to do a Partial upgrade to the next distro?
<Snowhog> jon_high9000: Partial upgrade? What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<racines> I'm a bit stuck on how to download a python module from www.pygame.com in Kubuntu. I have tried: sudo apt-get install pygame however it isn't working
<racines> http://pygame.org/download.shtml that would be the download page, looked under the Unix section
<charyku> hey how do you get Konversation to run multiple connect commands? I know i'm a simpleton, but only just started using Ubuntu :P
<BajK_> will installing fglxr increase compositing performance / graphics performance or can it not improve it compared to the default driver shipped with kubuntu?
<Snowhog> charyku: See http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/konvi-cmds.html
<charyku> cheers
<aboudreault> Hi. how can I install kmail in kubuntu/maverick?
<aboudreault> Looks like the package is broken
<Snowhog> aboudreault: kmail is part of Kontact - the PIM - and Kontact is installed by default.
<skafti> i have browser plugin problem can anyone help
<rork> skafti: not if we don't know which browser, which plugin and what's the problem :)
<skafti> :) Mozilla is the browser and the plugin im not sure of think java
<skafti> the problem is i cant stream some type of video
<skafti> im not so smart at this that i know the problem exacly
<aboudreault> Snowhog, it is not
<aboudreault> Snowhog, since I upgraded
<Snowhog> aboudreault: Did you have Kontact installed before you upgraded?
<rork> skafti: do you have the address of the page or video you want to stream?
<skafti> http://vefmidlar.visir.is/VefTV/?channelID=STOD2&programID=d93d6ddc-f3df-4c27-90e2-28d49738f306&mediaSourceID=e77c955e-04c3-488a-9f46-c7c71b224b5e&mediaClipID=3275262f-c804-4597-97d1-d95434c5a96e
<skafti> Icelandic news
<aboudreault> Snowhog, yes. but trying to install kmail report: unmet dependencies: libkdepim4 libkleo4 etc..
<Snowhog> skafti: Does your browser ask about installing the required plugins when you try to play any of the streams?
<skafti> just get missing plugin and them im directed to install missing plugin and the "no sutable plugin found"
<Snowhog> aboudreault: What are you using to try to install kmail?
<aboudreault> apt-get, as usual.
<Snowhog> aboudreault: What version of KDE are you running?
<aboudreault> 4.5.4
<aboudreault> installed via the kubuntu-ppa
<Snowhog> aboudreault: Hmm. KDE 4.5.4 here as well, and Kontact/Kmail works just fine. Does Kontact work for you?
<aboudreault> let try to start it
<rork> skafti: I see, Page Info > Media says there's some mplayer stream embedded, I think installing an mplayer or xine plugin for mozilla/firefox would do the job. Let me check
<aboudreault> Snowhog, no. can't start: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4
<aboudreault> no such file
<yofel> aboudreault: do you have libkontactinterface4 installed?
<aboudreault> Snowhog, will install the package..
<Snowhog> aboudreault: The library exists here. You can try reinstalling kontact: sudo apt-get install --reinstall --simulate kontact (this will simulate the results)
<aboudreault> ok kontact works now. but I don't understand why kmail wants libkdepim4 4.4.7 when the repository has 4.4.8
<rork> skafti: I installed "xine-plugin" from the repositories and it let me play the media (looks like a news broadcast)
<skafti> exacly :)
<yofel> aboudreault: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libkdepim4', that's 4.4.7 here
<aboudreault> yofel, sure, 1 minute
<rork> skafti: `sudo apt-get install xine-plugin` (or whatever you like to use), restart your browser and you should get going
<Snowhog> yofel: Same version here too.
<aboudreault> Snowhog, yofel : http://pastebin.ca/2017558
<yofel> right, someone copied 4.4.8 over to lucid but forgot maverick o.O
<aboudreault> yofel, yeah
<yofel> I'll look where that got lost, for now disable the lucid ppa lines in software sources
<aboudreault> I have no lucid lines
<skafti> Thank you once again rork youre the man
<yofel> aboudreault: you have, if not it wouldn't offer you 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<superwizard> shell
<Snowhog> !shell | superwizard
<ubottu> superwizard: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aboudreault> yofel, ha... I see something in sources.list.d/[...].save and .distUpgrade
<superwizard> kshell
<superwizard> lshell
<yofel> superwizard: what are you looking for?
<Snowhog> superwizard: What are you trying to find out?
<superwizard> spell
<aboudreault> yofel, no lucid lines: http://pastebin.ca/2017566 (and the same result for apt-cache show)
<superwizard> spell,shell,lshell?
<yofel> aboudreault: and what does apt-cache policy tell you?
<aboudreault> yofel, http://pastebin.ca/2017571
<superwizard> bshell?
<yofel> superwizard: you're not making any sense..
<Snowhog> Riddell: Please take a look at superwizard
<yofel> aboudreault: did you recently upgrade to maverick?
<aboudreault> yofel, seems to be a versionning problem
<aboudreault> yofel, no, just updated this week
<aboudreault> s/no/yes
<yofel> ok, what happened: you updated kdepim in lucid, upgraded to maverick, but maverick doesn't have kdepim 4.4.8 yet, which is a problem :/
<aboudreault> ha, that makes sense. I always do a apt-get upgrade before a dist-upgrade.
<Walzmyn> i've got Debian running in a virtual box, when I kick in fluxbox it's MUCH bigger than my monitor, anybody know how to size it down?
<Junaos> Hi guys, quick question;  on occasion (a few times a day at least), whatever program I am currently using for sound (Whether it be a flash video in Google Chrome, or Amarok) will suddenly stop playing sound.  On further investigation, it no longer shows up in KMix or pavucontrol.  However, if I restart the app, everything is fine.  Any ideas (crossposted to #ubuntu)
<Posi> moin
<Snowhog> Posi: English please.
<metra> hi does anyone knows if its possible to transfer a web cam image from a linux OS , into a XP  ?
<metra> live video
<metra> trought a lan
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know what package has the volume control thing for the system tray?  I don't have a volume control thing
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, must be kmix
<ko2> hello, could someone help me with this question: http://dpaste.com/285764/
<superwizard> nmap
<ko2> #join #kubuntu-de
<Snowhog> !de | ko2
<ubottu> ko2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<asenssy> hi there
<rork> hi
<asenssy> i'm trying to get sound on hdmi
<asenssy> what i have to do
<asenssy> i can't fix the hardwear to hdmi
<asenssy> please help me
<asenssy> when i use to do it on ubunutu
<asenssy> i just did change hardwear from analog to hdmi
<asenssy> what i have to do now
<Snowhog> asenssy: What is showing in System Settings > Mulitmedia
<asenssy> only internal audio analog stereo
<asenssy> this is the only one output device
<asenssy> can somebody help me
<Snowhog> asenssy: Is Show advanced devices checked on that screen?
<boomix> can anyone help please
<asenssy> internal audio analog stereo
<asenssy> is my
<asenssy> default output device
<asenssy> there is no hdmi output device
<Snowhog> asenssy: What version of Kubuntu, and was it an upgrade or new install?
<asenssy> it is 10.10
<asenssy> beta
<asenssy> i'm new
<asenssy> it was using ubuntu
<Snowhog> asenssy: 10.10 'beta' ? From an older LiveCD install? 10.10 is not beta anymore.
<asenssy> ok
<asenssy> i got it from ubuntu officiale website
<asenssy> the latest kubunut
<asenssy> i didn't have such problems with just ubuntu
<asenssy> i just wanted to try it
<asenssy> and everything went wrong
<Snowhog> asenssy: Are you running from the LiveCD, or did you actually install it?
<asenssy> i did install it
<asenssy> no live cd
<asenssy> i did boot from my hd
<Snowhog> asenssy: K > System > Hardware Devices and see if it identifies special hardware on your PC. If it does, it should also download and install the drivers.
<boomix> why wont t-mobile dongles wont work on kubuntu...
<dthacker> boomix:  t-mobile dongles?   wireless via mobile network?
<boomix> yes dthacker
<dthacker> boomix: error messages?
<dthacker> boomix: look up your hardware here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Herbal> Hey, im trying to install Kubuntu Netbook via Wubi but it gives me an error when looking for the ISO to download
<Herbal> has the netbook version been pulled? I cant seem to find that version in the downloads either...
<Snowhog> Herbal: The latest version of Kubuntu now contains both versions. During installation it detects (based on screen size?) and installs the 'appropriate' one. After installation, you can choose between the Netbook and Desktop.
<Herbal> thank you Snowhog
<boomix> 13 days till santa!!!
<Snowhog> Herbal: See http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking for a simple and clean rss feed handler? Something that would give me the possibility to sort stuff by categories but thats about it. (for 64bit 10.10) Any suggestion and or preferences what I should try?
<kaddi> !rss
<brhad56> boomix: Santa is a lie
<boomix> I once tried the stinky pinky on a guy and he jumped so high. I LOL'd
<brhad56> I hope you have a vagina
<rork> kaddi: I use Akregator, it's the only one I tried but it's good enough to stick with it
<boomix> Merry Fap-mas
<Snowhog> Keep it clean here. Family oriented.
<rork> kaddi: it does what you ask and can be integrated with Kontact (all though that may trigger a bug where kontact doesn't close unless you close it with the Akregator tray icon)
<kaddi> rork: cool, i'll check that out :)
<FAMILIA> hola
<FAMILIA> hola
<FAMILIA> holaahola
<FAMILIA> alguien ahi
<FAMILIA> ?
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NickStonefan> anyone here?
<Snowhog> NickStonefan: Your question?
<NickStonefan> I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS which came with Gnome 2.30 I have also installed KDE 4.4.2 but how do I upgrade to latest version of KDE without having to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.10?
<James147> NickStonefan: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45  << how to upgrade to kde 4.5 on 10.10
<NickStonefan> i dont want 10.10
<James147> 10.04 sorry :)
<NickStonefan> thank you
<NickStonefan> would you say it is ideal to upgrade to 4.5 or just stick to current version?
<James147> NickStonefan: I found 4.5 much more responsive then 4.4
<NickStonefan> ok thanx
<NickStonefan> I'll check out kubuntu pages
<NickStonefan> bye
<James147> NickStonefan: I would recomended it if your willing to fix anything that `might` break... although that should be unlikly
#kubuntu 2011-12-05
<beyondcr> dose kde have a good onscreen keyboard yet?
<sukhjit> Hi All
<hanasaki> somehow kubuntu dolphin wants to open a jpg in eog ... what is the default that should be used in kde not gnome and how do I set it?
<qbit> if you're in Dolphin right-click on a .jpg file and go all the way to the bottom and click Properties
<qbit> in the box that opens look to the right for a little wrench icon - click that
<qbit> you'll see a box titled Application Prefernce Order, you can set it there - of you have Gwenview installed I believe it is the default picture viewer
<qbit> move whichever app you want to the top
<Crell> Hi folks.  In Kopete, when I try to connect to a Yahoo account, I'm getting an error 1013.  I have no idea what 1013 is, though.
<Crell> Any tips what I should be checking?
<EvilResistance> Crell: checking yahoo support docs for that error code  might help
<Crell> Would they have anything, since I'm using Kopete?
<Crell> I'm unclear if that's a Yahoo error or Kopete error.
<EvilResistance> it sounds like a yahoo error code
<EvilResistance> but google wont hurt
<Crell> hm
<EvilResistance> or checking the Kopete docs
<bentexui> ahul fell awen amidis
<EvilResistance> what language is that...?
<bentexui> in tamazigh
<bentexui> Sorry, I speak little English
<Crell> EvilResistance: OK, figured it out.
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  not a problem, but what country are you from?
<Crell> Kopete wants username, not username@yahoo.com
<Crell> The error handling for that is just horrid.  (Not sure which side it's on, Kopete or Yahoo.)
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  this channel here is the english support, there might be another channel for your country or language
<EvilResistance> Crell:  heh
<bentexui> canary
<littlegirl> Hey there, a few weeks ago my update notifier disappeared from my system tray and now I don't get notified about updates any more. I have the package manager configured to check for updates every day and notify me if there are any. Which widget do I need to reenable to see updates again?
<bentexui> channel spanish?
<EvilResistance> !es | bentexui
<ubottu> bentexui: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EvilResistance> thats for spanish, but meh
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  ^
<bentexui> no
<EvilResistance> but for kubuntu i'm not sure :/
<bentexui> canary islan
<EvilResistance> ah canary islands
 * EvilResistance checks primary language for said location
<bentexui> yes
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  the primary language is spanish in the canary islands, no?
<bentexui> yes
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  i would try asking in the #kubuntu-es channel, as that is the Spanish language channel for Kubuntu Support.
<bentexui> ok
<EvilResistance> but there's almost nobody there
<EvilResistance> bentexui:  you're free, also, to ask in #ubuntu-es
<EvilResistance> which is the Ubuntu Support channel for Spanish Language
<EvilResistance> but i'm not sure how much luck you will get there.
<bentexui> ok
<bentexui> thank you very much
<EvilResistance> you are welcome./
<EvilResistance> (without the / :P)
<aamir> hi
<aamir> can anyone tell me how to install kubuntu updates manually ?
<keithzg> Hmmm, two rather odd issues with my upgrade to Oneiric on my main desktop machine, the most problematic being that all GUI package managers are just greyed out when loaded.
<keithzg> It's strange, since apt-get and aptitude both seem to work fine.
<keithzg> Synaptic, Apper, Aptitude-GTK and such are all greyed-out and with blank fields, though.
<keithzg> ...but wait, Muon works? Even stranger.
<toumbo> How to add konsole into favorites?
<jamil_1> toumbo: search Konsole in kicker, right click -> add to favorites
<jamil_1> hi all, I have installed MS Office 2007 via PlayonLinux. I want to change file association to MS Office for docx, pptx etc
<jamil_1> suggestions ?
<toumbo> jamil_1 thanks a lot!!done it
<jamil_1> np
<gvandeweyer> I noticed the emerald package is not available anymore in oneiric ? Is there an alternative for use with compiz-fusion?
<gvandeweyer> ok, window manager crash. So I also noticed that kde4-window-manager --replace segfaults
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FrankieT> hello
<aamir_> I am running Kubuntu 11.10 on DELL D620 and i am unable to setup my wireless card. i have installed Additional Drivers (Broadcom STA), i can turn wireless on/off using keyboard and syslog tells me that it indeed happens. However i can't seem to find a wireless interface, Relevant details: http://pastebin.com/LXZY8ys9
<aamir_> I am running Kubuntu 11.10 on DELL D620 and i am unable to setup my wireless card. i have installed Additional Drivers (Broadcom STA), i can turn wireless on/off using keyboard and syslog tells me that it indeed happens. However i can't seem to find a wireless interface, Relevant details: http://pastebin.com/LXZY8ys9
<aboudreault> Hi, I m ubuntu kubuntu 11.10 and I can't get the right resolution in the monitors settings.
<aboudreault> I only see 1152x864... but the display port screen is 1920x...
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, which graphics card do you have ?
<aboudreault> also, everytime I reboot, if two screens are connected... the first screen resolution is set automatically to 1280x... rather than 1920x... Can we have static settings ?
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, I'm using intel driver of the laptop
<aboudreault> it's a dell xps 15
<aboudreault> there is no xorg.conf. Is there a way to create it with the current setting?
<BluesKaj> the first scrn being the laptop ? t
<aboudreault> yes
<BluesKaj> 'sudo Xorg -configure
<BluesKaj> will create aneditable  Xorg.conf file
<aboudreault> Server is already active for display 0. can't run this in X?
<BluesKaj> my only experience with dual scrns was in windows , and the only options we had was the clone
<simulations> hi guys i updated to natty recently but im having troubles
<simulations> i added some folders in the path
<simulations> and now i cannot access then via dolphin it says
<simulations> cannot enter folder /media
<simulations> i used to get 3 to 4 dialog boxes on every startup for password but now i m not getting any
<simulations> ???
<simulations> how do i bcome root user when using the gui ?
<simulations> not the terminal ?
<matisse> hi
<matisse> hi
<gastly> simulations, in a terminal or KRunner, run: kdesu <appname>
<matisse> is it possible to autologout after some minutes of autoactivity? (for every user)
<matisse> sorry
<matisse> I mean. inactivity
<semitones> how can i get amarok to stay in the music activity
<semitones> and OOo in the work activity
<semitones> and make them not show up on the taskbar in the wrong activity
<alexandrosorodio> hey there anyone can pls help a bit on how to fix up the style and icons on some programs not native to kde like synaptic gedit nautilus?
<BluesKaj> alexandrosorodio, why gedit and nautilus , kate and dolphin are the kde equivalents , why not use those?
<Doc_exe> i am looking for the source code for the widget/plasmoid picture frame... what package is use to install it?  so i can grab the source code.
<BluesKaj> Doc_exe, whynot just install the widget from the cashew  add widgets , type picture frame in the text box and click on the resulting icon
<BluesKaj> a heck of a lot less trouble than trying find a source to compile
<Doc_exe> BluesKaj I am looking to modify the code for my own needs... that is why i looking for the source
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well good luck
<Doc_exe> then my search continues
<Scunizi> Updates are available and when I open the window to do the update and click the "Install Updates" button I get "This operation cannot continue since propert authorization was not provided".. There is no dialogue to provide the admin password.. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, try the terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> run sudo dpkg --cionfigure -a first
<BluesKaj> err configure
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: terminal has always worked fine.. and update manager works from the Ubuntu gtk side.. it's just Muoun or whatever it's called that doesn't like me right now.
<toumbo> I want to play steam in this url http://live24.gr/radio/freefm.jsp  But is there any qt player available to be embeded in kubuntu?
<Scunizi> As another question.. in Unity and Gnome 2.x it's fairly easy to switch between external speakers and a usb headset.  How do I do this in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, ignore muon for now , it's buggy
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, use synaptic instead of muon , I still do even tho I'm a KDE guy
 * EvilResistance does as well
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, for headset audio , check alsamixer and pulseaudio , there may be some settings in pulseaudio for HPs..I use it but I don't have the pavucontrol installed , since it's not needed on my setup
<ubsafder> hello is there a file i can dd to as usb to have a system running in minutes ?
<taha> hellow
<taha> can anybody hear me?
<BarkingFish> yep
<EvilResistance> ubsafder:  not if you want an ubuntu system on a usb
<EvilResistance> ubsafder:  you'd have to install the ubuntu iso using the USB Startup Disk Creator or w/e it was
<EvilResistance> s/was/is/
<ubsafder> how can u find the disk behind /dev/sdb ?
<ubsafder> i have a machine with 4 identical disk  for safety i'll like to know exactly the names
<ubsafder> of each all plugged i know i have sdb sdc sdd
<genii-around> ubsafder: /dev/sdb is the entire raw disk. /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 etcetera would be partitions on that disk with hopefully filesystems.  Each disk should have a unique UUID number which you can see with: sudo blkid
<genii-around> If you always want to mount same disk to same mountpoint, you should make an entry in file /etc/fstab using the UUID of the disk
<ubsafder> so how can i get sdb -> physical disk should i uplug while running to see which one dispears ?
<genii-around> ubsafder: The problem is that they will not always be the same disk. It depends on the order you plug them in. The first one you plug in will always be sdb, second one sdc, and so on ( if you only have already sda in the machine). This is why using UUID are best
<ubsafder> hmm so if one fails one day i never can find out which physical it is
<ubsafder> the four disk are sata i don't expect to plug them in different other the bios does it
<ubsafder> i am tro ying to prepare for the day my raid fails  to know which disk i would have to change not removing a good one
<genii-around> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<semitones> anybody know how to get applications to stay in one activity or another
<genii-around> semitones: I believe it's in System Settings.. Workspace Behaviour... Virtual Desktops... to check off "different widgets for each desktop"
<semitones> thanks genii-around I'll give it a try -- but it's not really the widgets, it's applications like amarok -- can I get amarok to only stay in the "music" activity
<RickKnight> Has support for video4linux been removed from the kernel in Kubuntu 11.10?
<BluesKaj> semitones, or try using different desktops for apps
<genii-around> semitones: Since the main panel is a widget, if you start an app from a panel on desktop X, app should stay there
<BluesKaj> RickKnight, v4l is still available in the repos
<semitones> genii-around: the behavior I see is that the bottom panel shows the same minimized windows no matter which activity I'm in
<semitones> If I have amarok minimized, I'll see if in "work" or in "music"
<genii-around> Hm
<RickKnight> BluesKaj: SO the 11.10 kernel still supports V4L? I am trying to install an app that is complaining of no kernel support for V4L. The app is ZBar.
<ubsafder> if i plug a disk in a different computer will it keep it's UUID ?
<genii-around> ubsafder: Yes, it will always have the same UUID
<BluesKaj> RickKnight, look in the package manager for v4l-capture  , there are several related v4l apps depending on their usage
<RickKnight> BluesKaj
<RickKnight> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<jasmin> hii friend
 * genii-around makes more coffee, hands out the mugs
<jasmin> genii-around, hii
<genii-around> jasmin: Hello. If you are having some issue with your Kubuntu, this is the place to ask your question.
<jasmin> genii-around, [jasmin@localhost bonnie++-1.03a]$ make
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c bon_io.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c bon_file.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c bon_time.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c semaphore.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c forkit.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   -c bon_suid.cpp
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   bonnie++.cpp -o bonnie++ bon_io.o bon_file.o bon_time.o semaphore.o forkit.o bon_suid.o
<jasmin> bonnie++.cpp:137:8: warning: unused parameter ‘sig’ [-Wunused-parameter]
<jasmin> bonnie++.cpp:137:8: warning: unused parameter ‘unused’ [-Wunused-parameter]
<jasmin> g++ -O2  -DNDEBUG -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -pedantic -ffor-scope   zcav.cpp -o zcav bon_suid.o
<jasmin> zcav.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:
<jasmin> zcav.cpp:73:33: error: ‘strdup’ was not declared in this scope
<jasmin> zcav.cpp:112:27: error: ‘strcmp’ was not declared in this scope
<jasmin> make: *** [zcav] Error 1
<jasmin> jasmin, why bonnie++ is not installed
<jasmin> ??
<ubsafder> for those interested the names  you get ls  /dev/disk/by-id is based on the serial number on the physical drive
<ubsafder> so keeping the serial number of disk before closing a box can help to identify the failed disk
<ubsafder>  genii-around:the UUID are not much help  but thanks for the help i am confortable with my soft linux raid now
<ubsafder> good night bye
<levi501d> how do you remove window fragments? i tried restarting kwin and plasma-desktop but its still there, on every desktop and apparently has the highest z order so nothing can go in front of it (if thats what its called in this windowing scheme)
<DarthFrog> levi501d:  Press Ctl-Alt-ESC.  The mouse pointer should change to a skull & crossbones.  Position that pointer in the window you wish to kill and left click in that window.
<DarthFrog> Ctl-Alt-Esc invokes xkill BTW.
<levi501d> how the Hell did i not know about this awesomeness!
<levi501d> thanks man :D
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm trying to do a fresh Kubuntu install on my old laptop - Kubuntu 11.10 x64 alternate CD burnt onto an USB - when I do the install thing my monitor turns orange and only shows a blinking _ at the top left. wtf?
<BarkingFish> JeroenDeDauw: why is it burned onto a USB?  Do you not have a CD drive on the laptop?
<JeroenDeDauw> BarkingFish: indeed
<JeroenDeDauw> BarkingFish: old laptop as in 2 years old
<BarkingFish> How did you put the ISO onto USB?  Did you do that in windows?
<JeroenDeDauw> No, using Kubuntu's startup disk creator
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm running linux (inc Kubuntu) for 2 years, so I know the setup is failing here for some reason
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw:  what was the problem ?
<BarkingFish> I'd suggest remaking a full ISO onto the USB stick - there are good instructions here, JeroenDeDauw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive
<BarkingFish> The only reasonable thing I can think of is that the ISO you burned onto the stick is corrupt, you might want to download that again.
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd: I'll repaste what he said :)
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to do a fresh Kubuntu install on my old laptop - Kubuntu 11.10 x64 alternate CD burnt onto an USB - when I do the install thing my monitor turns orange and only shows a blinking _ at the top left. wtf?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: the orange blinkling, was that the cursor?
<BarkingFish> no, the entire monitor is orange
<BarkingFish> all that appears on it is a blinking _ in the top left
<BarkingFish> i'm thinking corrupted iso or the burn didn't work properly
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: i remember some had the similar issue, its a display issue, you have to add some options to to the boot in grub
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: i forgot it, let me check my logs
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd: it sounds to me like you may have more knowledge of this than I do, if you want to try sorting this, you're welcome :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: when does the screen turns orange?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: when using the installer or before getting to the installer?
<JeroenDeDauw> BarkingFish: I already tried re-burning the image onto the usb, which did not help, but not the re-download, will do that now
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: I get to the menu
<JeroenDeDauw> The one with "install", "expert install", "fix broken install", ect
<JeroenDeDauw> When I choose an option there I get the orange screen
<BarkingFish> JeroenDeDauw: if the ISO is damaged, re-burning it is likely to produce the same results.  How did you download the ISO? http, ftp, torrent?
<JeroenDeDauw> BarkingFish: torrent
<JeroenDeDauw> From http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: did you check the md5 checksum?
<JeroenDeDauw> Desktop Alternate CD, 64bit
<BarkingFish> right - would you be able to try downloading the ISO via a different method, http maybe?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: nope, will do
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: that is very importan t
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: I know, but laziness won :/
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: is your system a x64 one?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: checksum matches - meh
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: yeah
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm running a Kubuntu x64 install on it right now, but it's my first ever linux install, and it got pretty messed up, hence the re-install :)
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: why do you choose an alternate cd?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: because I want full disk encryption
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: can you find any options for display settings, vga etc?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: huh? I don't understand
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: can you find any option called safe graphics mode?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: try the nomodeset option
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: I don't see any options anywhere
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: do you know how to set the boot parameters?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: I guess it's the thing I get when hitting "e" in the installer menu?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: very good
<JeroenDeDauw> There is "set gfxpayload=keep", should that be "=nomodest"?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: can you see any word called splash?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: you have to add the nomodeset option somewhere in this, i forgot it, wait let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: can you see a line something like " linux /boot/vm...."?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: yeah: linux /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/ ...
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: that actually takes 2 lines right?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: very good, i have a picture for you, that will make things easy
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: just add the option nomodeset in the correct place , nothing else
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: right: atm there is "quit --" at the end of the line
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: does the line end with -- ?
<jschall> all my libreoffice tooltips are black with black text, is that because it's a gtk app? how can i fix it?
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw:  ok after that add the word nomodeset
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: there should be a space between -- and nomodeset
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: then after that press ctrl+x to boot
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: no effect as far as I can see, I still end up w/ the orange screen
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: i dont if this will help , but try this option and see xforcevesa
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: nope, still the same :/
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: do you have anyother linux image?
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: it seems that display drivers or something related to it is not the cause of this problem
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: brb
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: I could get another one. What would you recommend? As long as It's Kubuntu x64 and has full disk encryption I'm happy
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: i am back
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: let me check about that
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw:  try the kubuntu normal cd and follow the instructions in this webpage http://laffers.net/howtos/install-kubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: got to go now, good luck
<JeroenDeDauw> phoenix_firebrd: Thanks!
<JeroenDeDauw> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> JeroenDeDauw: :)
<Probas> any good hex editor ? ( i need to check data in my usb stick)
#kubuntu 2011-12-06
<viKtor_> hi guys do you know how to get desktop widgets hiden in a dashboard ¿?
<cxz> hello
<cxz> what is the topic
<cxz> ?
<holstein> cxz: you want me to pop it in a pastebin for you?... http://paste.ubuntu.com/761204/
<thedewey> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Resistance> thedewey:  can we help you?
<thedewey> i am working through some network issues
<thedewey> resistance its like my connection throttles when I am wireless
<thedewey> on both ubuntu and kubuntu
<thedewey> so i am thinking it is a driver issue
<Resistance> thedewey:  i doubt its a linux specific issue
<Resistance> but i'm not able to help atm
<Resistance> trying to diagnose a server
<Resistance> (fyi, !ping is somethign i have on highlight thoug h:P)
<thedewey> yeah i was seeing if it affected my ping
<thedewey> it doesnt
<thedewey> tjust downloads
<thedewey> and websites
<thedewey> So I am not losing connction its just being throttled
<keithzg> Hmphh, not that I really need flash most of the time, but it's really annoying that I've been unable to reinstall it after the upgrade to oneiric.
<keithzg> I mean, why does the amd64 flashplugin-installer package depend on flashplugin-downloader, which is only i386? How is that even supposed to work, then?
<amason__> keithzg: you can have 64bit and 32bit libraries on the same machine
<Steph__> Can we install packages that seems only support i386 on amd64 systems?
<keithzg> samson__: I prefer to use aptitude (and all the GUI package managers are broken for me since the upgrade) so I had to disable multiarch.
<keithzg> The 64-bit plugin could be installed fine in Natty, so I'm confused.
<scott____> hello...
<keithzg> So is my only hope to install flashplugin-downloader:i386 with dpkg --force-architecture?
<keithzg> Hmphh. It demands all the corresponding i386 packages, so that's not gonna work.
<scott____> #kubuntu-offtopic
<keithzg> This is like when I first went 64bit back in Dapper, and there was no way to install Flash without hacking away and installing huge swaths of 32-bit libs. Full circle.
<Steph__> How to install aplications in .tar.gz format(Might be source code)?
<keithzg> .tar.gz you'll probably have to extract and then compile.
<keithzg> If you don't already know how, it's probably best to just try to find a .deb (or even a PPA) for it; what are you trying to install?
<Steph__> A Chinese IM software called QQ.
 * keithzg doesn't seem to be getting any help with the impossibility of installing purely 64-bit flash on Oneiric, so might as well help someone else!
<Steph__> But the website only have i386 deb packages.
<keithzg> Well, for one I believe there are a number of other QQ clients out there you could use, AFAIK
<keithzg> If you're running Oneiric and haven't disabled multiarch liek me, though, you should be able to install the i386 deb anyways.
<Steph__> I'm not so sure they works. I tried Empathy but failed.
<keithzg> If you're using Kubuntu, you might want to try Kopete.
<keithzg> At least, I think there's a plugin.
<Steph__> And I even don't know which flash plugin is available for rekonq.
<Steph__> The adobe seems just support Firefox on Linux.
<keithzg> Rekonq should just use nspluginviewer
<amason__> afaik it does
<kadoban> can anyone give me a hint towards understanding this conflict mess when trying to install the ia32-libs package? i don't even understand what's conflicting here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761280/
<kadoban> oh...it works in apt-get...what the hell
<fredix> hi
<fredix> is there a webcam app in Qt ?
<fredix> kamoso
<pol> русские есть?
<Unit193> !ru | pol
<ubottu> pol: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<frogonwheels> Anybody got any clues on mail giving 'Could not create collection'  errors? I don't even know what a collection could be in this context!?
<naftilos76> hi, is there a fast preview app for both images and pdfs in KDE?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<ArchangelSe7en> Preview button in Dolphin
<naftilos76> i know that - don't like it
 * ArchangelSe7en shrugs
<naftilos76> something else faster
<ArchangelSe7en> faster than that .. pfft good luck finding it
<dinf> jogalo.com
<dinf> jogolo.com
<dinf>            
<dinf>       
<Goloso> so this is the Kubuntu channel...cool...how can I install a program
<Goloso> in Windows is very easy...I have found difficult to install certain programs in Linux
<kbroulik> Goloso: installing a program on Windows is easy? I hope you'Re just kidding …
<kbroulik> Goloso: Kickoff menu → Computer → Muon program manager (or so) → Enter search term → install → done
<kbroulik> no stupid downloading a setup program, no stupid programs wanting you to install a toolbar or ads or whjatever … :)
<Goloso> I was trying to install my graphic card
<Goloso> and it has been really a hassle to me
<Goloso> for example...my file is extension run
<Goloso> I was trying to figure out how to intall it
<Goloso> but instructions are not clear and it is not like plug and play...the system detect the default configuration for my card, but it limits the full power of my  graphic card
<Hopsy|2> I am a developer should I use kubuntu?
<vprints> why not :)
<vprints> KDE has very good developer tools
<Hopsy|2> is this beter then ubuntu?
<Ddpbf> wat do you develop?
<vprints> what are you developing?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<frogonwheels> Hopsy|2: really it comes down to whether you like kde vs gnome.
<vg> hi somebody help me?
<pawell> hello
<markus> moin
<BluesKaj> is that short for 'morning ?
<Ddpbf> Moin (pronounced [ˈmɔɪn]) is a Frisian and Low German greeting from East Frisia, Southern Schleswig (including North Frisia and Flensburg), Bremen, Hamburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, the eastern Netherlands and Southern Jutland in Denmark, meaning "hello".
<sea4ever> Moin' all!
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sea4ever> Just saying hi in a nifty language, was not necessary
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: he just said hello in other language
<Ddpbf> i dont think it is too big deal
<markus> All my american friends started to use moin to say morning :)
<markus> its just shorter :)
<BluesKaj> nifty? ok ..yeah I got it , but like the factoid says , this is an English chat ...most ppl who speak english don't undesstand german coloqulisms
<Ddpbf> this is international chat
<BluesKaj> your american friends are just trying to be ' cool '
<sea4ever> dbpbf_ just pointed out what moin meant a second before I came in
<Ddpbf> english is used here as lingua franca
<markus> since I upgraded my firefox it seems to take smalls breaks every one in a while. somebody else encounters this problem?
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, yes as the factoid above pointed out , lingua franca is probly something few North Americans understand the meaning of as well
<BluesKaj> markus, crashes ?
<markus> nope. its just nonresponsive for like 2 seconds
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj:  most people on world does not understand concept of lingua franca :)
<BluesKaj> markus, freezing , I had some similar problems with the newest FF 9  , but I mostly use chromium so i didn't bother worrying about it.
<markus> I installed chrome as well for that reason. But some things do not work good with chromium. like greasemonkey :(
<BluesKaj> yeah, markus but greasemonkey is an epiphany extension , and this kubuntu not ubuntu
<vg_> hi , i need help for install minecraft in kubuntu...somebody help me
<vg_> ?
<Resistance> vg_:  there's no "installation" necessary
<Resistance> download the .jar from their site and run it
<Resistance> the one thing you will need is sun java, but i'm probably the last person who could help you with that :P
<vg_> im just install java jdk 6
<vg_> but isnt run with it
<Resistance> vg_:  you installed openjdk
<Resistance> not sun java
<Resistance> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> oh right
<Resistance> *kicks ubottu*
<Resistance> you'd have to manually install Java from Oracle's binary files, and that's something that is a pain, so i cant really help you with that :/
<Resistance> but you will need Sun/Oracle Java in order to use Minecraft
<lenzzz> how many people here!
<ArchangelSe7en> 295
<Fleck> anyone can help fix sftp kio problem?
<BluesKaj> Fleck, what's the error ?
<Fleck> BluesKaj found in bug reports, problem with .ssh/known_hosts and new/old syntax with that file
<Fleck> removed entry with ssh-keygen -R and then connected woth kio
<Fleck> after that works with ssh and kio, ssh just always asks to say "yes"
<BluesKaj> hang on Fleck , let me check my .shh
<BluesKaj> ssh
<Fleck> .shhhhhh! :)
<BluesKaj> i just have the rsa-key for my other linux pc in known_hosts
<Fleck> host ssh-rsa syntax ?
<Fleck> there is 2nd one - ecdsa-sha2-nistp256
<BluesKaj> fleck in known hosts . i have just the IP : 192.168.X.XX ssh-rsa followed by the the key
<Fleck> BluesKaj thats the old syntax
<Fleck> then all will work good for you!
<BluesKaj> I just run ssh on a lan , no remote ssh over the internet
<vg> i need help. How i can create an launcher in desktop on kubuntu?
<ArchangelSe7en> vg, unlock widgets , drag launchers from KickOff(Menu) to your destop
<w30> I need /dev/video0 and /dev/v4l/stuff. What do I search for to download?
<Resistance> w30:  /dev/ devices are created on boot, and dynamically destroy/create themselves, /dev/video0 would be some type of video device, input or otherwise
<SEAD> Hi all
<SEAD> Hola zippytech
<SEAD> Hi zippytech
<SEAD> how are you?
<w30> Resistance, that don't help me, tvtime wants dev/video0 and doesn't create one.
<SEAD> it is strange
<w30> How do I make kubuntu create one or make tvtime create one?
<Resistance> w30:  i just said, you need a video input device
<Resistance> such as a tv tuner card, or a webcam, or something
<SEAD> I do not know
<Resistance> video0 is *usually* an input device
<w30> Resistance, I have a tv tuner card.
<Resistance> does linux detect it?
<Resistance> better question
<Resistance> is it a USB or a PCI card?
<w30> Resistance, pci
<Resistance> w30:  pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Resistance> !PM | SEAD
<ubottu> SEAD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Resistance> read that last sentence before privmsging me again
<Resistance> SEAD:  read what ubottu said
<Resistance> if you continue to privmsg me without asking, there could be problems
<Resistance> holy crap dude, ASK QUESTIONS IN CHANNEL, not via privmsg
<Resistance> i'm not a person who tolerates random privmsgs
<w30> Resistance, http://paste.ubuntu.com/761945/
<Resistance> w30:  okay, lemme look thorugh that
<Resistance> w30:  do you happen to know the brand/model card?
<t_ubuntu> I want to turn my Ubuntu installation into a "pure" Kubuntu. Can I use the command given on the following page to "get rid of Ubuntu" after having installed kubuntu-desktop, or is it just for original Kubuntu installations?
<t_ubuntu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<w30> Resistance, HDTV
<Resistance> w30:  that's not the brand / model
<Resistance> w30:  who makes the card (brand).  what model number is the card (model).
<w30> Resistance, it uses conestant (sp) chips
<Resistance> t_ubuntu:  i take it you can't just fresh install Kubuntu?
<t_ubuntu> I could, but it seems more comfortable to me to just install kubuntu-desktop and then remove those ubuntu packages with that command ... if it works. ;-)
<w30> Resistance, worked fine in old box, now in new box
<Resistance> w30:  well the system not detecting the device would explain the lack of the /dev/video0 device.  did you make sure its installed correctly in the box?
<Resistance> oh
<Resistance> wait
<Resistance> its from an old box?
<Resistance> how old is that "old box"?
<w30> Resistance, I suppose 6 or 7 years old, new box is December 04 model (ha)
<Resistance> w30:  the card might have an incompatible power signature, i.e. a lower or higher needed voltage...
<Resistance> probably unlikely, but the computer isnt detecting the card in any case
<Resistance> w30:  if the system does not detect the card there's nothing you can really do...
<Resistance> w30:  you *may* want to try reseating the card in the box
<Resistance> and making sure that if it requires power from the PSU (not from the mobo) you connect that
<w30> Resistance, if it's not detected, I better be crawling under My desk and changing slots or sumptin'
<Resistance> w30:  or read my last two lines ;P
<Resistance> oh, and make sure you touch something that is grounded
<Resistance> like a light switch's screws before fiddling in your box
<Resistance> Electrostatic discharge breaks computers ;P
<w30> Resistance, I allready sliced my finger on the video card *snffle*
<Resistance> ouch
<Resistance> w30:  #kubuntu-offtopic for discussing our hardware mishaps ;P
<Resistance> but you could try another PCI slot
<w30> Resistance, thank you
<seadX6> Hi
<seadX6> howOn the suport page says #kubuntu on freenode
<w30> Resistance, I also have a Hauppauge, maybe that will work
 * w30 wanders off to slice fingers on computer cards...
<Kagee> Is there a way to change the default audio plauback device using a key combination ?
<Kagee> Currently i have to go System settings->Multimedia->Phonon and then change for all (Warnings/Music/Video etc)
<new2net> If I run """ sudo apt-get auto-remove """ what am I really removing?  What is an "unused package" and how would I end up having an unused package?
<avihay_> new2net: packages have dependencies. let's say package a depends on package b, so when package a is installed, package b also gets installed automatically. if package a is then removed, package b will not be uninstalled. it's might be a bad thing to automatically remove package b, since you could be using it for something else too, that's why it's marked auto-remove but isn't removed without your consent.
<new2net> avihay_, I see. thank you
<ubuntu_> Lol
<ubuntu_> Hello
<aboudreault> can anyone get banshee to run under kubuntu oneiric???
<Ddpbf> aboudreault: did you consider using amarok? It is far superior player
<aboudreault> I used it a lot.
<phoenix_firebrd> aboudreault: what is the problem?
<Ddpbf> aboudreault: could you paste outpu when you trie to start it from konsole?
<aboudreault> http://pastebin.com/L3wdWj0B
<aboudreault> installed via packages
<aboudreault> from ubuntu depo and just tried the banshee team PPA.
<phoenix_firebrd> aboudreault: whats happening, does it crash ?
<aboudreault> it crash
<aboudreault> do not start at all
<phoenix_firebrd> aboudreault: can you change the gtk theme from oxygen-gtk to any other any try starting banshee again?
<aboudreault> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> aboudreault: do you know where the gtk theme settings is?
<aboudreault> you were right
<aboudreault> selected raleigh as gtk theme and it runs now
<aboudreault> it's ugly, but it runs :P
<aboudreault> phoenix_firebrd, thx
<phoenix_firebrd> aboudreault: enjoy :)
<bbeck> aboudreault: If I may make a suggestion regarding music players, you might consider giving tomahawk a try.
<aboudreault> bbeck, thx, didn't this one. will check for sure.
<pLp> Does anybody know an developer KDE channel
<pLp> ?
<pLp> WITH people?
<phoenix_firebrd> pLp:  #kde-devel
#kubuntu 2011-12-07
<DJAnonimo> hi
<DJAnonimo> i would like to install KDE on ubuntu
<DJAnonimo> where i can download the lastest .deb ?
<EvilResistance> DJAnonimo:  kde-standard package
<EvilResistance> that'll get you started
<EvilResistance> unless you want the *cutting edge latest* KDE, which i dont recommend you use right now
<DJAnonimo> apt get ?
<EvilResistance> (there might be issues which won't allow for things to work correctly)
<EvilResistance> DJAnonimo:  do you have Ubuntu (GNOME) with Unity now, or do you already have KDE and want to upgrade your version?
<szal> DJAnonimo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DJAnonimo> because i installed few days ago called kubuntu desktop plasma... but cant find in software centre anymore
<EvilResistance> do what szal said if you want the software that usually comes with kubuntu-desktop as well
<DJAnonimo> official Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity
<EvilResistance> if you want *just* KDE, install kde-standard
<DJAnonimo> i started with atpget kubuntu desktop...
<DJAnonimo> let me ask... kubuntu is the same as Ubuntu but just with KDE integrated ?
<Belial`> DJAnonimo: it uses the same exact repos.
<Belial`> and kubuntu's kde implementation is pretty close to default kde.
<Belial`> aside from some package selection.
<DJAnonimo> so its better to install kubuntu rather than install kubuntu desktop ?
<Belial`> it's the same experience.
<Belial`> the only difference is, you'll have both the unity and kubuntu desktops.
<DJAnonimo> i see. im not interested in Unity
<DJAnonimo> also KDE seems to be faster...
<Belial`> me neither.
<DJAnonimo> anything seems to run faster when KDE running
<Belial`> and yeah, 4.7.x is a huge leap forward in performance for me.
<Belial`> which basically boils down to kwin improvements.
<Belial`> 4.8 will be even faster.
<Belial`> supposedly
<DJAnonimo> chromium browser starts really faster. less then a sec
<DJAnonimo> on unity it takes 2 3 secs
<DJAnonimo> first run
<Belial`> i haven't really messed with unity much. but from what i have done with it, it wasn't for me.
<DJAnonimo> yea, kde is much better an customizable
<cgtdk> Is it possible to set a default size for Konsole windows? I am using a rather large Konsole window to run Weechat in, and every new Konsole window I start will be the same size as this one. It is quite annoying.
<frogonwheels> Repost: Anybody got any clues on mail giving 'Could not create collection'  errors? I don't even know what a collection could be in this context!?
<vadrao> Can anybody confirm..Libreoffice crashes in KDE4.7.2 (kubuntu 11.10) when Polyster style is enabled. With the default oxygen style it does not crash.
<DJAnonimo> please HELP, i cant run KDE. well there is just a black desktop and mouse curosr
<Tubuktu> how can i make a bash script autorun on boot?
<new2net> for the wget program, what does the --bind-address option mean?
<bentexui> unknown error the Open Collaboration Services API?
<Bsims> lol I can't think of a reason to upgrade to the latest, I seem to have the same kde, the kernel upgrades arn't compelling someone give me a reason
<cesarin> what up
<anton__> добрый день
<anton__> !
<mr-rich> anton__: English, please :)
<mr-rich> anton__: and good day to you, too ... :)
<anton__> Sorry? don't speak English:(
<anton__> ?=,
<jussi> !ru | anton__
<ubottu> anton__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mr-rich> Простите сквернословие. Я использовал Google Translate, чтобы воплотить это.Первичный язык, используемый в этом канале является английский. Я не знаю, есть ли русский язык Kubuntu помощью канала.
<anton__> anton@anton-F5SL:~$ winecfg
<anton__> wine: created the configuration directory '/home/anton/.wine'
<anton__> fixme:storage:create_storagefile Storage share mode not implemented.
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<anton__> fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x20ee92c, overlapped 0x20ee910): stub
<anton__> wine: configuration in '/home/anton/.wine' has been updated.
<anton__> help me
<anton__> I speak English bad
<keithzg> I'm stumped as to why, since the upgrade to Oneiric, no GUI package managers other than Muon work for me, but the CLI ones continue fine. I mean, it's not a HUGE deal since I mainly use aptitude anyways, but WTF?
<keithzg> And they use up 50% of the CPU, while when they're running suddenly Xorg is also using up 50% of the CPU. So strange...
<metatagg> if i get 'unresolved dependencies, language-pack*** will not be installed', and apt-get install -f doesn't do anything... what do I do?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I am having some issues with running multiple apps as the ram consumption is been very high in Ubuntu 11.10 , is there a way to tackle it . I have 2 gb ram +2b swap but the system feels sluggish at some time . like right now I am running Firefox 8, chromium 15, Chokoq, Quasssel  an 0.9 gb of ram is being used ?
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu 11.10*
<kamilnadeem> no one here I guess
<kamilnadeem> TC
<keithzg> ...dudes shouldn't be so impatient.
<keithzg> metatagg: which language packs? If they're languages you won't use, it might be easier to just uninstall the languages and then have packages not demand them.
<metatagg> keithzg: oh, well.. when I installed, I chose English as a default language but I'd like to have a swedish dvorak keyboard layout (which is unavailable atm). I figured it would come with the swedish language-pack, but I can't install it.
<keithzg> Hmm. So what are the aforementioned unresolved dependencies?
<keithzg> In theory, it should tell you what packages it needs but can't get.
<kamilnadeem> Anyone here ?
<keithzg> yup
<kamilnadeem> keithzg: are you able to check the query that I had posted
<kamilnadeem> I am having some issues with running multiple apps as the ram consumption is been very high in Kubuntu 11.10 , is there a way to tackle it . I have 2 gb ram +2b swap but the system feels sluggish at some time . like right now I am running Firefox 8, chromium 15, Chokoq, Quasssel an 0.9 gb of ram is being used ?
<keithzg> well that seems like you'd still have over 1GB of RAM, so things shouldn't be sluggish.
<keithzg> First thing I'd say though would just be that RAM is cheap these days ;)
<ThSenior> hi
<ThSenior> anyone knows where to disable email grouping in Kmail ?
<metatagg> I tried installing aptitude, and it blabbed something about removing a bunch of packages (kubuntu-restricted-extras) to resolve the dependencies.. it doesn't seem quite right that I'll have to give up flash just so that i can install a new language?
<keithzg> metatagg: Are you running 64bit?
<metatagg> oh
<metatagg> yea
<metatagg> i am
<keithzg> yeahhhhh
<metatagg> AH!
<keithzg> god **** oneiric screwed aptitude up
<metatagg> it wants me to remove ia32-libs and such aswell
<metatagg> :(
<keithzg> multiarch is enabled by default now, and aptitude doesn't understand multiarch yet
<metatagg> aha
<keithzg> so if you're running amd64, you have to either use a different program, or disable multiarch
<metatagg> then i wont use aptitude
<metatagg> oh
<metatagg> but
<metatagg> still
<keithzg> yeah, for most people apt-get will work in every case that they'd otherwise need aptitude
<metatagg> hmm
<metatagg> but
<keithzg> for me, the upgrade also broke almost all the GUI package managers (Apper, Synaptic, Aptitude-GTK and such) so I need aptitude, heh.
<metatagg> acutally
<metatagg> i did a fresh install of oneric
<metatagg> just becaus i didnt want any upgrade trouble
<LINKSWORD2> My computer actually threw a FIT over Oneric until I upgraded to a better video card.
<metatagg> but i can't install additional swedish input methods.. :/
<LINKSWORD2> Now I feel like an idiot for not upgrading the video card beforehand.
<keithzg> Have you tried just with apt-get instead then?
<keithzg> LINKSWORD2: heh
<metatagg> yea
<metatagg> that's when the dependencies-trouble started
<LINKSWORD2> Darkwing: Yo!
<metatagg> and i figured
<metatagg> maybe aptitude was a better option
<metatagg> since i used it the last time i had dep.troubles
<metatagg> (a few years ago :)
<keithzg> Yeah, luckily apt-get's dependency resolution has gotten a bit better since then, but it's still not as good as aptitude, yeah.
<metatagg> ^^
<metatagg> apt-get says:
<metatagg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<metatagg>  language-pack-sv : Depends: language-pack-sv-base (>= 1:11.10+20111025) but it is not going to be installed
<metatagg> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ottermaton> make me a sandwich!
<LINKSWORD2> ... Wow. I've never seen an error like that before.
<metatagg> and if i do it via System Settings > Locale > System Languages > Swedish .... it pops up a box " can't install, try apt-get install -f to resolve"
<metatagg> really weird. :/
<metatagg> oh
<keithzg> so what does apt-get say when you try to install language-pack-sv-base?
<metatagg> the box tells me to use 'adept'
<metatagg> the above three lines
<metatagg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<metatagg>  language-pack-sv : Depends: language-pack-sv-base (>= 1:11.10+20111025) but it is not going to be installed
<metatagg> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<metatagg> maybe i just need a reboot :)
<metatagg> brb
<mightygrom> hello
<keithzg> hello
<mightygrom> I am having a problem installing mumble-django, getting an error message, is there someone who might help me?
<mightygrom> when I type sudo mumble-django-configure, I get this message:                                                  Welcome to mumble-django-configure!
<mightygrom> -------------------------------------------
<mightygrom>  ERROR: If manage.py should be run as a different user, then
<mightygrom>  Configuring Apache2 and Munin is only possible when running as root.
<dpreacher> Can someone please tell what is the default directory under your home directory where knotes notes data is saved? thank you
<new2net> dpreacher, have you tried ~/.knotes ?
<dpreacher> new2net: i do not have it installed. asking for a friend. he needed to reinstall kubuntu, following some weird monitor "out of range" issue that won't even show grub. so he has lot of stuff on knotes. i supposed copying back the folder would restore his notes
<dpreacher> new2net: thank you for suggesting. but i was hoping for someone who knows for sure. no big deal. :)
<new2net> oh so you can't even mount the disc and find . -type d -name *knotes*
<dpreacher> new2net: no, no...nothing like that, in some case like gnome's notes applet, there was no clear way if notes were saved into some dot directory in home folder or somewhere else or in some db file. so just askin what directory to look in
<dpreacher> new2net: will look in .knotes
<keithzg> You should check in .kde
<keithzg> Many KDE apps keep their stuff in a subfolder there.
<keithzg> Specifically, .kde/share/apps
<keithzg> That's where you'll find the configs for k3b, amarok, kmail, etc etc, so it's not a bad place to look.
<dpreacher> keithzg: possible. let me suggest my friend to start lookin n get back if nothing comes up.
<dpreacher> keithzg: thanks
<keithzg> Knotes is a plasmoid though, right? It's possible the notes are stored in .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<dpreacher> keithzg: will check. thanks :)
<keithzg> aww, crap, did my cellphone just run out of battery while I wasn't paying attention? Funny to see it by noticing it disconnecting on IRC, haha
<keithzg> That may be a sign that I've been awake too long . . . time to sleep.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Is there a way to get 4.1 speaker option in Kmix?
<kamilnadeem> audio hardware setup has 5.1 and 7.1 but not 4.1 .
<ThSenior> where can i do a bug report ?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> how to chenge the desktop by shortcut ?
<soterion> system settings
<soterion> really... not change
<soterion> only right click
<Peace-> ThSenior: which application s?
<Peace-> ThSenior: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/07/plasma-desktophk1530.jpg
<Peace-> ThSenior: or run ubuntu-bug
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Lynoure> hi
<daviddoria> I am trying to connect to a windows share. I went to kmenu->Computer->Network and found Add Network Folder. I check "windows network drive" and clicked next. I entered the name, server, and folder, but I immediately get "unable to connect to server. please check your settings and try again." I was also provided a domain name to enter, but this dialog box did not prompt me for it. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, make sure your windows destination folder is set to "shared" on the windows pc.
<daviddoria> It is a folder on a big university server, I don't have access to it to do that. I am just following their instructions.
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, i.e. it is certainly setup to be shared
<BluesKaj> make sure your username is in the share list
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> well, whover admins the server
<daviddoria> no, it definitely isn't a problem like that (server side). I've connected to this plenty of times from a terminal. I am just trying to do it now using the kubuntu interface
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, what about samba , do other linux users have acces with it ?
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, yes, these instructions are specifically for linux users. It doesn't say anything about samba, but I do think I remember when I did it in the past it was using samba. Is this "windows share" type not the same as samba? If not, how can I use a samba folder through the kubuntu gui?
<BluesKaj> first daviddoria , make sure samba is installed , if so , it should show in dolphin>network
<BluesKaj> as samba services
<daviddoria> yea i see "samba shares"
<daviddoria> then inside is "mshome" and "workgroup"
<daviddoria> but I don't know where the 'server' they gave me is in that directory structure
<BluesKaj> click on workgroup
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, there are 10 things there, but none of them look like the server they gave me
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, well click on one anyway just to establish a connection for now
<daviddoria> ok, they all work
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, did you get an IP address to use with the windows network drive connection ?
<daviddoria> i just pinged the server they gave me so i think that returned the IP
<BluesKaj> the network drive is more secure
<BluesKaj> if that matters
<daviddoria> I dont care about security
<daviddoria> i tried using the ip instead of the server but it still right away says "Unable to connect to server"
<BluesKaj> and file transfer speed is much slower using samba
<daviddoria> that's ok, i just need to copy one directory off of this one time - I just want to learn how to do it using the GUI
<BluesKaj> odd that the network drive is refusing the connection ...there's something wrong at the server end of the windows drive, for sure.
<BluesKaj> windows network drive
<daviddoria> so anything to try?
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> Is there a way to get 4.1 speaker option in Kmix?
<kamilnadeem> audio hardware setup has 5.1 and 7.1 but not 4.1 .
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, therfe should be one in alsamixer
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Hi, You mean the terminal alsamixer
<BluesKaj> yes
<kamilnadeem> checking Sir
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: how to set it to 4.1
<BluesKaj> is there a 4ch setting ?
<akSeya> hello folks.. weird and big problem here.. running kubuntu 11.10 on my notebook, today when I plugged my monitor via HDMI and configured it in systemsettings, the LVDS1 and HDMI1 are OK, both are shown, mouse goes from one to another just fine.. the problem is: only windows in HDMI1 are shown, if I move a window from HDMI1 to LVDS1 the window disappear
<kamilnadeem> where should I look
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<akSeya> when i move the window  to the edge of HDMI1 and keep moving, the window is not shown in the LVDS1
<kamilnadeem> I am currently in alsamixer
<kamilnadeem> 4ch setting is located where
<akSeya> then!! if disable HDMI1 and remove the cable, the taskbar is missing
<BluesKaj> there should ctls like FL FR RR RL etc
<akSeya> if I reboot the notebook without the HDMI cable, it is still missing
<BluesKaj> akSeya, what's LVDS1 ?
<akSeya> BluesKaj, the notebook screen
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj:  Master >Headphon Speaker    PCM     Front   Front Mi Front Mi Surround  Center    LFE      Side
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, side L side R ?
<akSeya> brb
<kamilnadeem> I have selceted 5.1 in audi o hardware setuo shoud I change it to stereo output
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, whynot pastebin a screenshot of alsamixer , so we can have a look at it
<kamilnadeem> Ok sir
<ThSenior> guys, i would like to doubleclick to start an desktop appliction not single like default
<ThSenior> where can i find this setting?
<akSeya> i'm back
<akSeya> =/ any idea folks?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: here http://i.imgur.com/vy3HY.jpg
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, so you're just saying I'm out of luck :) ?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, try muting the center and side ctrls , use the M key
<akSeya> daviddoria, sorry.. what's the problem you have?
<akSeya> does it have something to do with hdmi sound? or did you recently used a hdmi cable?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, not at all , the server may rcgognize your IP now that you have samba access , but I would check with admin and other linux users to find out what the problem could be.
<daviddoria> akSeya, I can't connect to a windows network share
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: muting center or side is muting the master also=no sound
<akSeya> oh.. kamilnadeem has issues with sound..
<BluesKaj> realy kamilnadeem , that's strange
<akSeya> kamilnadeem, does it have something to do with hdmi sound? or did you recently used a hdmi cable?
<kamilnadeem> No , I have a 4.1 speaker system with  2 jacks ,green and black
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, get a center channel speaker , that will solve your problem , 4.1 is old school and it's difficult to acheive with new soundcards or , you could just run it in strereo
<BluesKaj> err stereo
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Yes
<kamilnadeem> 5.1 is working fine also
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj:  I am having some issues with running multiple apps as the ram consumption is been very high in Kubuntu 11.10 , is there a way to tackle it . I have 2 gb ram +2b swap but the system feels sluggish at some time . like right now I am running Firefox 8, chromium 15, Chokoq, Quasssel an 0.9 gb of ram is being used ?
<kamilnadeem> Brb in 10min
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, the 5.1 is the way, all you need is a center channel and you're in business
<akSeya> where is stored the session?
<akSeya> kde session.. i want to delete it's file and restart X to see if my problem is solved
<akSeya> brb
<akSeya> ok.. i removed every kwin* from ~/kde/config and ~/kde/config/session killed kdm and started it again
<akSeya> still same problem
<akSeya> help!!
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I am back
<kamilnadeem> So what is the reason of the sluggishness , as mys system config is quite capable of Kubuntu
<akSeya> ok
<akSeya> deleted kdeglobals
<akSeya> lost some configs but it's working now
<BluesKaj> akSeya, kmenu>computer>systemsettings>startup&shutdown>session management>on login, choose "start with empty session"
<akSeya> hum.. noted.. will try it next time ;)
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, do you have nepomuk and akondai daemons running ?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: yes
<kamilnadeem> I mean I have made no changes to th defaults
<BluesKaj> suspend them and check you responses
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: it is .8gb now
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: are akonadi and nepomuk not important ?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, not if you don't use them ...they're file indexer and file search daemons
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Sorry for asking, but how does one use them?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem , kmenu>computer>systemsettings>startup&shutdown>session management>on login, choose "restore previous session", then in the textbox below ,beside applications to be excluded from sessions , type , akonadi, nepomuk
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<BluesKaj> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> ??
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I will reaerach them from KDE wiki
<kamilnadeem> no prob
<BluesKaj> !kdepim
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I am also having a sound issue in Ubuntu 11.10 and that is really a dal breaker
<kamilnadeem> deal*
<kamilnadeem> here http://askubuntu.com/q/84818/22760
<BluesKaj> !akonadi-server
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, we already discussed that, buy a center channel speaker
<kamilnadeem> No it is different , like when I increase the volume the sound start breaking because the connector is shufling between speaker and headphone
<kamilnadeem> please check the screenshot
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: also have a look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/893997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893997 in Kubuntu Website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> sorry kamilnadeem , dunno how to help you ..you're trying to run a 4.1 ch speaker system off a 5.1 ch soundcard ...I already looked at the URL
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Ok consider this , I let the speaker option to be stereo output in Ubuntu 11.10, why is the sound connector option switching on its own accord as that leads to sound breakages
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, yes the bug is unresolved
<kamilnadeem> OK
<BluesKaj> which sound connector option switching on its own accord?
<BluesKaj> turn down the suround chs or disconnect them
<kamilnadeem> Let me explain.
<BluesKaj> I don't need an explanation
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<kamilnadeem> I meant to say that I this speaker system http://www.flipkart.com/computers/speakers/itmczzcbhjn8hhzb/search-computer-accessories-creative-speakers/5?pid=accczzc9xsfmbh9p&ref=e2baba8b-d94d-4962-bebf-51f4aacdac2b&_l=y9+q36mLh9bjJRXA_X2UBQ--&_r=Cj8rBGEukzFpmAJYWDa2Vg--
<BluesKaj> I already told you what you should do , with disconnect options , or connect a center channel speaker ...that's the best I can do.
<kamilnadeem> Ok, Sorry. Got it know.
<BluesKaj> your speaker system and soundcard aren't properly matched
<kamilnadeem> Well I may tell you that this has not happened in 11.04 or any distro that I have runned or Kubuntu 11.10 for that matter
<kamilnadeem> when I increase the volume(the sound profile being stereo output) from the sound indicator(not the speaker wheel) when It is 80+, the sound starts to break because the  connector(sound>output>connector)  is doing the disco between headphones and speaker as you may see from the screenshot . Dunno may be its the speakers fault but when I am maxing the sound in Kubntu 11.10 no such thing happens
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Leave it, Did you check my blog
<BluesKaj> keep the sound under 80 in alsamixer , and just crank the volume on the speakersystem ...the sound breaks because it's overloading soundcard inputs.
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: That is what I am doing
<kamilnadeem> Sorry , I acidentally closed quassel
<kamilnadeem> Ok will be leaving now.
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<rotsy> hey
<caldera> hi!
<caldera> Kubuntu Support in Spanish?
<lfain> Have anybody upgraded to 4.7.3? Is it stable?
<linhart> dobrý den, potřeboval bych poradit. zmizeli mi hodiny
<JeroenDeDauw> My Kubuntu install is going completely mad after I login. Some process, which appears to be akonadi_maildispatcher_agent  eats 100% cpu and starts spaming akonadi_agent_launcher processes and other stuff, until all memory is taken and it all hangs
<JeroenDeDauw> wtf
<JeroenDeDauw> Killing everything starting with akonadi_ makes it go away
<JeroenDeDauw> But I have it every time I login :/
<JeroenDeDauw> Since today
<Lectus> Hello! I installed Kubuntu and it's using 100% CPU and 1,2GB of RAM, the system monitor says. Is it normal?
<BarkingFish> Lectus, no that does not sound normal
<BarkingFish> Press ALT + F2, and in the box that appears on your screen, type konsole , then hit enter
<BarkingFish> when you get a terminal open, type  top    then hit enter
<BarkingFish> you should get a list of processes in there which is constantly changing, right before the name of the program running at the end, you should see 2 columns, one of those will read 100% or will be very high
<BarkingFish> Look for the column with the heading CPU
<Lectus> looks like it was rekonq running locked in the background
<Lectus> I killed the process, now it's normal
<BarkingFish> great
<BarkingFish> you might want to look at getting a less cpu hungry browser
<BarkingFish> try firefox or konqueror
<Lectus> is firefox lighter?
<Lectus> I might try that
<BarkingFish> i find it is, use whatever works for you though :)
<Lectus> I thought rekonq integrated in KDE or something and that made it lighter
<BarkingFish> Lectus: default isn't always best :)
<BarkingFish> This is why a lot of kubuntu users customize to their own liking :)
<Lectus> KDE is too heavy... I'm using swap all the time... I think I'm going LXDE or XFCE
<BarkingFish> If KDE is too heavy for your system, either your system can't cope with it, or you've done something wrong while installing it :)
<BarkingFish> I'm only running a 2GB processor here with 1GB of Ram, and my machine is purring like a sleeping kitten.
<qbit> I run mine with 6 virtual desktops and always leave Dolphin, Konsole, Firefox, Kontact open all the time
<qbit> and KvIRC and Kopete
<qbit> this averages about 1.5 to 1.6GB Ram use most of the time
<simon_____> my system at work is a amd sempron 3000 and 768MB ram, it runs kde 4.7.3 with firefox, dolphin, libreoffice spreadsheet, okular and kontact always open
<BarkingFish> qbit: Mine barely uses a quarter of the available ram, I rarely have swap running in use at all.
<qbit> I have 4GB RAM and if I fire up a VirtualBox with Win 7 that has 1024GB RAM allocated to the VM it might go up to 3.5GB use
<qbit> the only time I push into swap is if I fire up 3 VMs at the same time
<BarkingFish> qbit: the only time this ever gets close to wanting to use swap is if I'm burning a DVD or making a VCD
<qbit> my Win 7 VM is 1024, my Win XP SP3 with IE 8 is 384, and the XP with IE 7 is set for 256
<BarkingFish> otherwise it just sits there
<qbit> I use these VMs to test HTML in the various different browsers
<qbit> the thing about lots of RAM is on a new install if you have both Nepomuk and Strigi enabled it will chew CPU until Strigi finishes it's first index run
<qbit> I turned Strigi off, but still run Nepomuk
<Tech-1>  
<qbit> then what happens is a short run every time you boot, but if not much has changed that Strigi run is over fairly quick
<virgolus> hi guys
<virgolus> kubuntu 11.04
<virgolus> will not have update
<virgolus> over kde 4.7.2?
<virgolus> the future update will be only for 11.10?
<holstein> virgolus: you can upgrade to whatever version you want, but typically, the versions for all the packages are pretty much locked in for that cycle
<holstein> virgolus: you can read about backporting here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
#kubuntu 2011-12-08
<asobi> just formatted external to ext4 but fdisk still shows hpfs/ntfs?
<LINKSWORD2> I need help removing the Bluetooth manager.
<LINKSWORD2> I keep getting a message that says; "Bluetooth devices not detected." But I haven't installed any devices.
<holstein> asobi: i would just double check that your changes have been applied where ever you have tried to re-format, and you can output sudo fdisk -l to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if youd like
<holstein> LINKSWORD2: is there a hardware switch for BT ?
<asobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763337/
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. I'm running a desktop system.
<holstein> LINKSWORD2: i would just fire up a package manager and search bluetooth
<avihay_> I wonder if rfkill can help
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not finding any INSTALLED packages in the Package Manager as far as bluetooth goes.
<holstein> LINKSWORD2: ive never had KDE, kubuntu, and bluetooth, so i cant say what to do
<asobi> i assume cmd to format is: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<LINKSWORD2> Found it, but it was being a pain in the neck to find.
<holstein> asobi: i use gparted
<asobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763343/
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Partition_The_Disk
<asobi> thanks
<LINKSWORD2> Does anyone here have Kubuntu alongside another Linux distro?
<holstein> LINKSWORD2: i did
<LINKSWORD2> Which distro?
<holstein> another *buntu
<holstein> 10.04 LTS vanilla
<LINKSWORD2> I'm looking to broaden my knowledge of Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> I like Kubuntu and the KDE interface, but I also want to learn another architecture. So I thought I'd get opinions in here.
<holstein> architecture?... you mean another DE ? like XFCE?
<holstein> or another distro, like arch linux?
<LINKSWORD2> My mistake. Pardon me. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, another distro.
<holstein> if you have the hardware, virtualbox is an easy way to distro-hop
<LINKSWORD2> Currently, I've got installation CD's for Arch, and two versions of Debian.
<Scunizi> Switching between a usb headset and desktop external audio is a nightmare.. when I get the output right the input from the mic goes wonky.. any hints or suggestions welcome.. pauvcontrol helps but doesn't fix the wonkyness.
<asobi> holstein: it worked. thank you
<Resistance> how can i reactivate desktop effects after kde disabled them because things froze/slowed down?
<hanthana> kde 4.7.4 released on yesterday
<hanthana> when we could get kde 4.7.4 on Kubuntu repos?
<hanthana> i want to update my Kubuntu 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> hanthana: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<hanthana> phoenix_firebrd: it does not contain the date?
<phoenix_firebrd> hanthana: at the end of the page you can see "PPA Testing KDE 4.7.4 Oneiric"  when the below row "running successful" shows yes, then it means 4.7.4 is available for us. so keep checking there
<hanthana> phoenix_firebrd: is there any roadmap for this?
<phoenix_firebrd> hanthana: sorry dont know
<hanthana> ok
<cryojenx> Hey, I'm having problems with desktop effects on my system. I have an integrated Intel chipset and when i turn on effects they work brilliantly, until I log out. When I try to log back in, during the login process OpenGL crashes and kicks me back to the login screen, where I can login properly but with effects disabled. Any ideas?
<Joit> may a better graphic driver?
<Joit> btw anyone knows a good paint program for linux?
<cryojenx> possibly, not sure where to get one tho, im a bit of a noob still
<cryojenx> I use GIMP for my graphics needs
<Joit> it to complicated anyhow for my needs
<cryojenx> aah
<cryojenx> overkill
<Joit> i only need to mess around with some faces or scanned docs or make some squares
<Joit> i will look for that
<Joit> i used artweaver at windows, was kinda handy
<Joit> cryojenx:  but with your desktop it sounds like anything is messed there, as if it dont store your esttings
<Joit> settings
<cryojenx> well its a fresh install, and it tries to load effects then crashes, so i think its saving the settings, but just goes into a failsafe mode when it crashes
<Joit> i did go for a different driver for my nvidia card, its at system - Hardware driver
<cryojenx> i tried "additional drivers" it didnt find any others available for my hardware :p
<Joit> that sucks, because i could choose a few. you may need admin rights to save it?
<cryojenx> got em
<Joit> did you see that? http://ubuntuku.org/10/how-to-fix-intel-graphics-issues-in-kubuntu-maverick/
<cryojenx> leme look, brb
<cryojenx> ok done, lemme go test it
<Joit> oki
<Joit> much luck
<cryojenx> Bleh, still no dice
<Joit> sucks
<cryojenx> ya
<Joit> well did you pick another driver?
<Joit> if you can do that
<cryojenx> didnt have the option, it said no proprietary drivers on the system
<cryojenx> oh well, I'm looking into upgrading to a proper graphics card anyway
<Joit> i did search for " intel graphic kubuntu crash effects" at the net
<cryojenx> ya, I'm not so great with search engine results. got Asperger's and have difficulty parsing the mass of unrelated info it throws at me to find the right result :p
<Joit> i would allways look for the result what do match best at your keywords and the descriptions sounds sane, else there comes so much junnk out
<cryojenx> ya, it's crazy all the unrelated crap you get
<Joit> yes, it was way better at earlier times, but in the meantimes you get all the jerks at page 1
<Joit> do you know the revision number from your intel chipset?
<Joit> i just know that intel was allways difficult under windows, not sure if they did fix it now
<Joit> err under linux
<Joit> intel is more suported by windows
<cryojenx> lemme check
<Joit> man, gimp kills me, i only need a square with a cross in it :P
<cryojenx> revision 02
<cryojenx> wb
<Joit> ty lol accidently closed rc
<cryojenx> hehe
<Joit> sorry, i meant the typ
<Joit> type of the chipset
<cryojenx> 82Q963/Q965
<jmichaelx> lol @ asperger's
<cryojenx> jmichaelx Excuse me?
<cryojenx> I dont think there;s anything funny about autism, not even so called high functioning types such as Asperger's
 * jmichaelx <-- has high functioning autism, and identifies with what your feelings about masses of useless data/spam showing up in search results
<cryojenx> oh ok
<jmichaelx> no, i was definitely not making fun... sorry for not being clear
<cryojenx> sorry, misunderstanding
<cryojenx> is cool
<Joit> lol, and if you are not sick allready you may be it soon. i got so upset from that crap what they post, its even not to handle if you try to ignore it
<jmichaelx> yep
<Joit> i spend so much times to go through all this pages all time, spendign hours and no solution
<cryojenx> someone really needs to design a better kind of search engine. its funny how MS's ads for Bing made it seem like the answer but it was all PR
<Joit> i use ixquick.com
<Joit> its not to bad at all
<cryojenx> i use DuckDuckGo
<jmichaelx> i have a very long list of grips with google search...
<Joit> souds funny :)
<cryojenx> i'll try ixquick
<jmichaelx> s/grips/gripes
<jmichaelx> now this whole preview thing....
<cryojenx> agreed RE: Google
<Joit> well there is also a lot of advertising at the web its not only good informations anymore
<Joit> best you can come through to use very specific keywords, to get good results
<cryojenx> ya, the commercialization of the net has really made things worse IMO
<Joit> and well, i still look up for that driver, but cant get a lot out
<jmichaelx> i wind up using '-some_word_i_want_excluded' a lot
<Joit> cryojenx:  yes, thats it
<Joit> lol, may not a bad idea to search over excluded words
<cryojenx> ya will try that
<Joit> cryojenx:  did you see that ? but its more about acceleration https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/UxaTesting
 * jmichaelx would love to know just how many linux users have some form or autism or another
<cryojenx> no didnt see it, I'll look tho
<cryojenx> jmichaelx I would gues a VERY large number
<Joit> jmichaelx: i think that will depends on the daytime too and how much are on, to get a answer on that
<Joit> cryojenx:  you use the 64bit version from kubuntu?
<cryojenx> ya
<jmichaelx> my guess would also be that the percentage of autistics among linux users is much higher than with other OS's
<jmichaelx> sorry for all the OT here
<cryojenx> I would think it would hold true for open source OSes across the board
<jmichaelx> yea, i would agree
<cryojenx> theres that fascination with understanding how the guts of a system tick, like when I was a kid i would take my electronic toys apart to try and figure out how they worked
<Joit> cryojenx:  there is a bug about something, says eax? will not work with intel ? but not sure if that match for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252094 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Karmic) "MASTER: Poor graphics performance on Intel" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<cryojenx> hmm, EAX is a sound thing i believe
<jmichaelx> autistic people tend to break everything down to their smallest bits
<Joit> EXA is it
<cryojenx> oh ok hold on
<Joit> well, i learned not to learn all time how anything works, especially linux, because its to big to get behind it, and thats why a lot peoples work on it. you need to specify yourself today, because anything is mostly made overcomplicated
<Joit> its mostly more efficient to be focused as interested in all
<Joit> but i did do that too, and take a lot things apart :)
<cryojenx> well what I'm doing is learning about the hardware components first, and then working my way up from there to the software level
<Joit> i see.
 * jmichaelx LOVES the hardware
<Joit> i actually wait for a working driver, or replace the hardware
<cryojenx> haha, i love it when ppl get linux running on their Sega Dreamcast or Digital camera
<jmichaelx> :-D
<Joit> i had the problems early times in linux, and the best thing was to look for compatible hardware
<cryojenx> ya, well again, i was planning on upgrading the card anyway, the performance of the integrated chipset is crap on Second Life
<Joit> i never saw linux on a digital camera :p
<jmichaelx> cryojenx: do i already know you? detroit?
<cryojenx> ya, some dude got it running on ... i think it was a Canon, can't recall the model
<jmichaelx> Joit: you can install linux on ALL kinds of things... BSD on even more things :-D
<Joit> lol
<cryojenx> not as far as I know, Biloxi
<Joit> ok
<jmichaelx> ok, i talk sometimes to someone else in here who uses secondlife, and i think is also 'on the spectrum'
<cryojenx> Heck I'd try to get it running on a toaster if i could figure out how to input bash commands via bread-based punch cards
<cryojenx> ah ok, cool
<jmichaelx> http://www.theinquirer.net/img/4085/flyingtoasters.jpg?1241332028
<cryojenx> HA!
<Joit> cryojenx: may you try a different resolution from your screen ?
<cryojenx> hmm, good idea Joit
<jmichaelx> what is the exact problem you are having with your screen? also what card, what version of KDE?
<cryojenx> whats happening is that i have an intel integrated chipset and desktop effects work beautifully, til i log out, when i try to log back in, it crashes on loading, kicks me back out to the login manager and i have to re-login, only now opengl is disabled
<cryojenx> and its Oneiric
<jmichaelx> cryojenx: have you gone to Settings Manager>Desktop Effects>Advanced, and disabled functionality checks?
<cryojenx> lemme try that
<Joit> lol, guess hes on reboo again
<Joit> reboot
<jmichaelx> lol apparently so... or restart KDE/X
<cryojenx> Nope, still crashes
<jmichaelx> damn
<jmichaelx> you might also want to try disabling the 'blur' effect. i know that effect caused many problems for a long time, whether or not that is still so, i do not know
<cryojenx> ive actually got everything unchecked except wobbly windows, guess i could uncheck that
<cryojenx> brb again
<cryojenx> wow, even with every effect unchecked, it still doesn't like me lol
<Joit> well, its may only the driver, what lacks
<Joit> another page http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/ubuntu-904-and-uxa-acceleration-in-xorg/
<cryojenx> lol that my exact computer model
<jmichaelx> ach, you may just need to ask when more people are here (during the day, US time)... i am sure you will be able to getthings working
<cryojenx> ya, its a work in progress
<cryojenx> at least its a lot less of an issue than problems ive had with other distros, Fedora was a pain in the arse just to get simple crap working
<Joit> lol
<jmichaelx> fedora does not work with as much hardware, out of the box
<Joit> its may a true hacking system, where you can hack with your keyboard
<jmichaelx> a lot of that has to do with patent-encumbered drivers, etc
<cryojenx> yeah, lesson learned. I tried it cause i was intrigued by the full disk encryption, but wasnt worth the hassle
<Joit> just tells me i pick the right distro then :) at last i did like debian a lot at the beginning
<cryojenx> brb
<jmichaelx> debian is great... i just use ubuntuto more easily have cutting edge software.... debian stable can get boring on the desktop
<jmichaelx> mixing debian stable with unstable, experimental, etc can get messy
<Joit> yeah, i used debian as it was at 3, it was a mess but still more stable then anything else
<Joit> and it was better organized anyhow
<cryojenx> come to think of it... Desktop effects really aren't that big a deal, they take more ram and a better graphics card would just suck up more electricity. Think I'll leave it as is.
<Joit> well its comfort, thats right
<cryojenx> it's just my brain working overtime trying to solve a challenging puzzle, but sometimes its ok to just walk away
<Joit> yeah intel crads are mostly a pain, and you cannot solve it, when there is no matching driver
<Joit> its not a problem from configuring it, it simpel dont wrok
<cryojenx> yeah
<Joit> tht what i learend at my early debian :p
<Joit> its still a probem too that intel doesnt have opensource drivers and someone need to figure it out
<Joit> that is, what i been told
<cryojenx> don't Nvidia and ATI have the same problem? proprietary drivers?
<Joit> yeah but they gave out drivers for linux, and i figure, somenone looked into it, you only cannot copy her code
<Joit> ati and nvidia anyhow support linux
<Joit> at last they make drivers under linux
<Joit> i dont think intel does do that
<cryojenx> ya i think intel has too much vested interest in keeping an alliance with microsoft
<Joit> yeah, i think they even stated that
<Joit> i still try to get artweaver to work under wine, lol but missing tahoma or new times roman
<phoenix_firebrd> Resistance:  are you there?
<eshlox> hm, kubuntu 11.10, dvd drive not detect cd/dvd discs, eject works, system detect dvd.. http://pastebin.com/4p45EghH any ideas?
<noaXess> hey and good morning
<noaXess> i have a nfs connection, it works instead of setting file/folder times, if it has changed locally and i copy the file to the nfs share.. i get the error, that i can't change the file datetime... any idea how to enable that on the nfs server?
<noaXess> same for permission..
<howlymowly> hi poeple.  short question:  my printer applet does not start automatically anymore.. any idea why that's the case?
<excognac> anybody can help with chm->pdf kinda problem?
<swamjj> salve
<swamjj> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alvin> he
<ubuntu> hej
<sebster> How do I make changes to my monitor settings permanent? I can't find anything useful. I know xrandr doesn't store things permanently and I've tried several tutorials none of which worked...
<nokemon> hey
<nokemon> kubuntu removed an old audio device, how do i bring it back? (can i delete some config in the system)
<Peace-> sebster: ?
<Peace-> sebster: nvidia?
<Peace-> DemonWitch: ?
<sebster> intel processor with onboard vid i3 530
<Peace-> sebster: lspci | grep -i Vga
<sebster> I can change the settings but can't make them persistent
<DemonWitch> Peace-: i got a msg to delete an old audio device. i chose yes. now i want to bring it back
<sebster> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Peace-> DemonWitch: when you unplug a audio device system warn you
<Peace-> DemonWitch: are you sure you have not unplugged ?
<DemonWitch> Peace-: i didnt unplug anything
<DemonWitch> those are internal devices
<Peace-> DemonWitch: the device is working or is broken?
<DemonWitch> you get a message from phonon said they are obsolet
<DemonWitch> its working
<Peace-> are you sure?
<DemonWitch> dude this is normal. i had in in archlinux with kde
<DemonWitch> this always happens with an upgrade
<DemonWitch> thing is i want that device
<Peace-> DemonWitch: create a new user
<Peace-> test the system with a new user
<DemonWitch> Peace-: i did
<Peace-> sudo adduser test-audio
<DemonWitch> it appears the changes are saved outside of home folder
<Peace-> you have made a mess i guess
<Peace-> what did you exactly do ?
<DemonWitch> kde is stupid sometimes
<DemonWitch> you are spammed at login
<Peace-> no it's the user that doesn't know how to
<DemonWitch> that a device is obsolete
<DemonWitch> dude kde has some stupid features
<DemonWitch> things like that dont happen at gnome
<Peace-> ok change distro.
<DemonWitch> and also i get that messege on all of my pcs on upgrades
<Peace-> DemonWitch: use gnome.
<DemonWitch> i will
<Peace-> ok good luck
<DemonWitch> so regarding kde bugs no problem
<DemonWitch> always take the simple solution
<DemonWitch> use something else
<Peace-> ok good luck.
<sebster> anybody on me screen pile of BS?
<sebster> now I can't even edit my .xprofile file, it's read only despite correct permissions
<sebster> wah
<Peace-> sebster: what did you do ?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> guys ...
<sebster> created a .xprofile file with the xrandr command in, like it said is some guide and it's not doing squat
<sebster> this is kiling me
<Peace-> some tutorial = messing the system
<sebster> I've been on it for an hour trying to find a useful tutorial...
<sebster> well yeah
<Peace-> you have to read official tutorial
<Peace-> not some tutorial
<Peace-> sebster: first of all i will create a new user , second i will try to use systemsettings module to set your screen
<sebster> there is no system settings that allows dual screen, is there?
<Peace-> sebster: yes there is
<sebster> where?
<jdorsey> Anyone able to answer a simple ircd-hybrid / Konversation question?
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> sebster: before i need to understand witch video card you have
<Peace-> sebster: i have typed before
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i vga
<Peace-> please give the output
<sebster> I pasted the output of that earlier:  Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> sebster: so now go on systemsettings
<Peace-> sebster: there is top right  a search bar
<Peace-> sebster: type monitor
<Peace-> it will enable only a systemsettings icon
<sebster> I'm a freakin retard... I'm in the wrong channel, apologies
<Peace-> :S
<Bagels> I am running a Dell Duo with an eGalax touchscreen.  Can anyone help me configure it?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<roland> Hi. Can anyone recommend a laptop for *buntu, intended use is software development(embedded and other) so it should be reasonably fast to be able to compile software on site. I've had driver problems with most of the laptops I've tried, and i'm fed up with it. MAC and Win7 is not a solution.
<Peace-> roland: mm
<Peace-> well intel video card , first
<Peace-> ati and nvidia maybe are better but for linux intel is well supported at least for video card
<liquidat> The lenovos should be sufficient - as long as you do not go for hybrid graphics.
<Peace-> +1 lenovo
<alvin> I have to add that modern Lenovo's aren't as robust as 4/5 years ago. (but they are cheaper)
<alvin> My 3 year old Lenovo T61p had to be sent back 6 times. Very nice graphic card, very dark screen. Battery died from 95% to 0% the day the warranty stopped.
<Peace-> alvin: i had a toshiba
<Peace-> intel based
<Peace-> alvin: in the most of cases here in italy i can try linux on the laptop
<Ddpbf> basically any laptop with
<Peace-> before buy
<Ddpbf> intel procesor will do fine
<Ddpbf> newer series tough
<Peace-> Ddpbf: no
<Peace-> wifi ?
<Peace-> acpi uspport?
<Ddpbf> Peace:?
<alvin> That specific Lenovo laptop, while having design troubles, works very well with Linux. nVidia only. Most laptops nowadays have  2 video cards. I don't know how Linux handles that.
<Ddpbf> Intel procesors could be used as GPU
<Ddpbf> too
<Ddpbf> so there is no problems with drivers
<Peace-> Ddpbf: ok so wifi ?
<Peace-> webcam?
<Ddpbf> Intel wifi is also
<Ddpbf> open sourced
<Peace-> not ever intel wifi works
<Peace-> well
<Ddpbf> *drivers for it
<Ddpbf> Most of it works flawlessly
<Peace-> ok generally speaking you can say that
<Ddpbf> on other hand atheros, realtek and broadcom
<Ddpbf> have more problematic chips
<Ddpbf> That is my expirience with linux and laptops
<roland> Peace-: most of the time the laptops need to be ordered, so not possible to try beforehand
<Peace-> roland: yoiu are from ?
<roland> estonia
<szal> expirience?  what expired then? ;)
<Peace-> ah lol
<Peace-> szal: devil
<Peace-> :P
<roland> computer shops do not keep a big stock, everything is ordered from a bigger supplier and shipped overnight
<Peace-> roland: btw intel is more compatible
<Peace-> roland: you should see what you want ... then try to get some informations about the devices into the laptop
<roland> last laptop/ubuntu intel video combination I tried had issues with a second monitor ( picture was wavy, depending of the amount of color white on screen or something )
<roland> i think it was gma hd3xxxx
<Peace-> roland: you can't be sure about your laptop unitil you have not tested
<Peace-> it
<BluesKaj> roland, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<roland> BluesKaj: that site is quite useless, tried it already
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj>  it helps to know what will work IMO , perhaps useless to you because your fav brand isn't included , but useful to others nonetheless
<roland> BluesKaj: no, lenovo is on the list
<roland> but it only lists 32bit, and doesn't say what doesn't work
<roland> BluesKaj: like, what does this mean... 10.10 (Pre-installed only), when I download ubuntu from the web it won't work or what?
<szal> sounds to me like the model listed came shipped w/ Maverick pre-installed and is tested w/ that but not w/ other versions
<szal> roland: plus if there's a language barrier, #ubuntu-ee might be your place of choice (no idea if that even exists; if not, perhaps Finnish is similar enough to Estonian to get along in #ubuntu-fi)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when will kde 4.7.4 packages be available?
<Peace-> gribouille: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> gribouille: if you get updrade :) 4.7.4 will be ...
<roland> ok, that site is not that useless, apparently it even lists what doesn't work on which version and hw inside, but still you need to click on every model to see what's what.
<gribouille> Peace-, are the packages already available?
<roland> szal: no language barrier
<Peace-> gribouille: guess no
<gribouille> Peace-, when will they be?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes you asked me to test it and I did , works fine :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) i have upgraded
<Peace-> now should be able to open backup files too if you want
<Peace-> :D
<szal> gribouille: probably best ask yofel that when he's on the machine
<gribouille> for 4.7.3, it took 4 days between the kde release and the kubuntu release. why did it take som mutch time?
<Peace-> gribouille: because is free?
<Peace-> it's a lots of work
<gribouille> Peace-, and?
<yofel> lack of people working on it
<BluesKaj> Peace-, so i need to replace the older version
<gribouille> does kubuntu patch the kde packages a lot?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it overwrite it yes
<Peace-> overwrites
<yofel> and I can't really say when 4.7.4 will be out, other than "soon"
<gribouille> yofel, do you have to patch the packages a lot?
<yofel> not that much, but we still need to build and test all packages, and 4.7.4 isn't the ONLY thing on the todo list
<Peace-> yofel: you do packages?
<yofel> yes
<Peace-> yofel: hihihi
<gribouille> yofel, do you start packaging only when the release is official?
<yofel> gribouille: no, before. Problem this time: there's barely anyone that has time to actually do something
<Peace-> gribouille: anyway kde 4.7.4 is a minor release ...just few bugfix
<gribouille> yofel, taht's good news :-(
<Peace-> so you will see anything of new
<gribouille> Peace-, sure, but fixing some bugs would be a great thing, because kde is severely buggy
<Peace-> gribouille: ?
<Peace-> i have not see n so much bugs here
<Peace-> btw
<gribouille> Peace-, you're lucky
<Peace-> gribouille: the best thing you could do is report bugs...
<gribouille> Peace-, I won't even bother
<akSeya> hi filks
<akSeya> folks
<akSeya> guys.. i'm having the same problem as yesterday, but today I coudn't fix it .. windows are only shown in secondary display on my Notebook..
<BluesKaj> suddenly realized ktorrent isn't loading my blocklist in the IP Filter ,,crashes the list and refuses to copy into the textbox ... any ideas?
<roland> gribouille: how do the developers know anything is broken, if you won't tell them?
<akSeya> I have LVDS1 (notebook screen) and HDMI1.. if I reboot kubuntu without HDMI1, 1) notebook screen does not get taskbar, 2) windows opens but are not shown in notebook screen. When I plug HDMI1 and configure it with xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --output LVDS1 --auto --primary --below HDMI1: 1) taskbar and windows (all I tried to open before) are in HDMI1
<akSeya> I did what BluesKaj told me yesterday, login with a new session.. also didn't work
<akSeya> yesterday I removed ~/.kde/share/config/kwin* ~/.kde/share/config/session/kwin* ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<akSeya> and it worked.. but I guess it was luck cause today I did the same thing and still have the problem
<akSeya> at home I use another HDMI, my 40" TV.. here I use a 19" monitor
<gribouille> roland, some people report bugs, ans their reports are completely ignored
<BluesKaj> akSeya, well, it was advice that I'd seen previously for a similar problem as yours , since I haven't experienced it my self it's out of my expertise
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<roland> gribouille: we'll I have't seen a software project where reports do net get ignored.
<akSeya> BluesKaj, look: klauncher(7411) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.
<akSeya> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<akSeya> kdmgreet(7405)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server"
<akSeya> ops.. sorry for the flood :S
<akSeya> BRB
<akSeya> I deleted the all ~/.kde/share/config and it worked again
<mr0wl> hey all
<mr0wl> any idea when KDE 4.7.4 will hit he PPAs?
<Disqualified> how do i edit the tty terminal messages that appear when i console login ?
<Disqualified> how  can i check the remaining free space of my root partition? (its also encrypted, but now its open that i use it)
<Belial`> you can open dolphin and right click on the right side of it
<Belial`> where the folders are
<Belial`> select properties
<Belial`> that'll tell you how much space is being used in the current folder along with sub folders, and how much space you have left on the drive.
<andycc> Hello all! I have a small problem with Amarok (2.4.3/KDE 4.7.2) - I'd like to be able to close the lid and save some power when listening to music. However, Amarok doesn't prevent suspending. Any pointers on what I should do?
<holstein> andycc: turn off suspend when the lid closes, and suspend manually as needed
<andycc> holstein: I've gotten used to just closing the lid to suspend. Disabling that would be a massive downgrade in my workflow.
<holstein> andycc: set the screen time out lower
<holstein> maybe sleep the screen manually
<andycc> holstein: I don't want to change my workflow just for the occasional moment of listening to music. You know what, I'll just update KDE to 4.7.4 from the PPA and see if that fixes it.
<holstein> andycc: i would expect a rev in amarok to do that
<holstein> andycc: you can manually sleep the screen.. the screen is as asleep as always, the lid is just up
<holstein> same level of power consumption
<andycc> holstein: lugging a laptop that has its lid open around the room is not exactly pleasant. I use non-wireless headphones.
<holstein> andycc: you can always code/script something, otherwise, i would say choose your battles
<andycc> Besides, alternative ways to do it aren't the solution I'm looking for. Does anyone know of an actual setting that I can change?
<holstein> thats a wishlist bug at best
<holstein> i personally would complain if it were the other way ;)
<DaBaus> how can i run a bash command at boot always?
<cire> hi, always when enabling kde classic mouse pointer design it gets reset to kubuntu default on restart. How do I avoid this? (oneiric)
<noaXess> plasma-destop pocess: 10% cpu usage.. anytime..
<noaXess> 10-15%
<noaXess> aha: killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop solves it.. now 4-6%
<FranklinL> algun brasileiro ae?
<maco> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shinu> hai
<van> Hi~
<TheBuntu> Is kubuntu going to be just as fast on usb as on the hdd... Got a all in one pc... sence my desktop died... Going to take my 500 gig drive and use a usb to sata adpter
<demytry> sera
<DJAnonimo> i think i dont need knotify4 and I would like to know how to disable it on system startup...
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<Resistance> TheBuntu:  the USB-to-SATA adapter will limit the transfer speeds to the USB max speed
<Resistance> TheBuntu:  its easier to just install your hard drive into the new computer
<TheBuntu> Resistance, its an All in One pc...monitor and computer in 1... only room for the hdd thats in it
<Resistance> ohhh
<Resistance> TheBuntu:  one of THOSE
<Resistance> TheBuntu:  you're stuck with that USB transfer speed cap
<Resistance> which is less than the direct SATA connection
<TheBuntu> I know booting off the live usb stick... Kubuntu is pretty snappy... so just going to get usb speed then right
<Resistance> TheBuntu:  mhm
<Espirito> Hi people! My mouse be hidle very fast, 2 secunde, how change this?
<mactalla> Anyone know if there's a PPA to get KDE 4.7.4?
<ComputerGenious> How do you remove an invisible widget from your desktop?
<BluesKaj> ComputerGenious, invisible widget ? uhm , how do you know it's there ?
<ComputerGenious> BluesKaj: I get three sets of unhidable notifications each time something happens
<ComputerGenious> BluesKaj: I guess two of them are on the desktop
<BluesKaj> they might be hidden behind the panel , you can move the panel around , then x them, ComputerGenious
<ComputerGenious> They appear on the side opposite of the panel, hm
<deltaomega> ciao
<DJAnonimo> under "locale -a" i dont see my language charset... how can I install it....
<genii-around> DJAnonimo: is package kde-l10n-de installed?
<DJAnonimo> default packs of ubuntu+kubuntu pack
<DJAnonimo> genii-around: just installing this pkg. hope it got croatian
<DJAnonimo> genii-around: thanks! ive installed -hr version and works fine!
<DJAnonimo> now how to start the system with this locatization it always go back to en_EN
<iron> Hello :)
<iron> Has someone here already used KVM to emulate Mac OS X or something :) ?
<holstein> iron: i would try an apple channel... #mac ? something like that
<iron> holstein: K. Thanks :)
<iron> hmm
<iron> No "hackintosh"
<iron> Nice one :>
<holstein> iron: hack all the tosh you choose, im just not sure you will get any help installing OSX in an ubuntu support channel
<iron> Well, my issue isn't about OSX especially, more like why idn't my .img isn't recognized in the VM
<iron> Thanks for answering though :)
<holstein> iron: thats not kubuntu specific either, so you could ask around in the other potentially more busy support channels...
<iron> I wish I could find another supporting channel :>
<holstein> iron: maybe the one for KVM
<iron> Yeah
<iron> Found it
<iron> #kvm on Freenode
#kubuntu 2011-12-09
<Folklore> "I'm thinking on moving to Suse. The main reasin is that Ubuntu is very dedicated to Gnome, and Kubuntu has bad support... I prefer KDE. Who uses Kubuntu, desn't think this also?"
<Folklore> is this true?
<Folklore> am tryin to install os with kde for code testing
<holstein> Folklore: you can use kubuntu, or install KDE in ubuntu, or any of the other *buntu's, or any other distro... all should have KDE in the repositories
<Folklore> why does kubuntu exist then
<holstein> Folklore: its ubuntu with KDE, and other customizations
<holstein> out of the box, kubuntu is a certain look and feel
<mase_work> and also Ubuntu / Kubuntu is supposed to be easy so asking a user which desktop they prefer when they have no idea what a desktop is, is counter productive
<holstein> yeah, putting in a disk and being asked 'kde or gnome' and saying 'wonder what that means' ;)
<holstein> i remember that
<holstein> Folklore: theres also no reason to "install" a kde os.. you can run one live for testing an application
<Ddpbf> KDE os?
<Folklore> its an application I wrote
<Folklore> trying to port it, so can't do the livecd thing need it to save stuff
<holstein> Folklore: right... load the live CD... test the application
<Folklore> it needs to save to the hardware, so I can dev it
<Folklore> live cd only saves to mem
<holstein> OK.. i assume virtualization is not an option
<Folklore> yeah im running it in vbox
<holstein> anyways.. suse has a nice KDE implementation too... i say either one will work fine
<holstein> i usually find my way back to buntu becuase of the community
<Folklore> holstein funny you mention that, am downloading opensuse right now
<Folklore> I tried fedora but fedora too brutal on system resources, needs ovee 700mbs to install
<Folklore> and was maxin my cpu non-stop
<Folklore> for their kde version
<Folklore> 700mbs being the ram
<Folklore> over that
<holstein> Folklore: you dont go to KDE to be light on resources
<Folklore> I don't go to it to wreck my hardware either
<Folklore> pcbsd has kde and isn't so hardcore(freebsd+kde)
<holstein> Folklore: isnt that an older verion?
<holstein> anyways, you can lighten it up in kubuntu im sure, but when i want light, i go LXDE
<Ddpbf> holsteind: KDE could be ultralight also just  look this http://paste.kde.org/156794/
<Ddpbf> KDE on Pentium III
<Folklore> holstein yeah, lubuntu is my favorite nix os atm
<Folklore> incredibly fast, great on resources
<Folklore> uses lxde
<Ddpbf> Folklore: it use half of gnome and lxde
<Ddpbf> lxde is 7 mb
<Ddpbf> even less
<holstein> see.. you should talk to Ddpbf, Folklore ... see how he/she has it configured
<Ddpbf> He definetley
<StepNjump> I no longer can log on to my profile on kubuntu since I changed the name of a file in the name $media$*.arc. Do any of you know this file under kubuntu?
<Folklore> holstein im not a linux guy
<holstein> Folklore: right.. but Ddpbf is
<Folklore> thats like matrix text to me
<holstein> and is using KDE on a p3
<holstein> if you say its heavy, i agree, and thats the man to help you slim it down
<Folklore> not trying to waste lot of his time, maybe he'll be so kind to make a quick write up for noobs or something
<Folklore> so all can benefit
<holstein> ?
<Ddpbf> Holstein, this is my friend acctaully, i have few years newer maching
<holstein> Folklore: is it installed?
<Folklore> step by step kinda thing
<Ddpbf> *machine
<holstein> just test the application
<Ddpbf> he just show me this
<Ddpbf> few hours ago
<holstein> im not clear on what the issue is Folklore ?
<Ddpbf> :)
<holstein> if you are not wanting to waste time, just install kubuntu, and test
<Folklore> is his friends box holstein
<holstein> Folklore: ?
<Ddpbf> Folklore:  do you want just
<Ddpbf> essential KDE
<Ddpbf> not full strenght
<StepNjump> is there a way to decrypt .encryptfs using just my password (not the passphrase)
<StepNjump> from the terminal?
<Folklore> dbpbf yup
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get isntall kde-plasma-desktop
<Ddpbf> *install
<Ddpbf> it is  the bare-minimum required of KDE
<Folklore> I do that after installing kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> err
<Ddpbf> do it from your lubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu
<Ddpbf> whatever do you use
<Folklore> do I gotta edit autostart script or anything
<Ddpbf> also there is metapackage kde-minimal
<Folklore> or will the two cmds above get it done
<Ddpbf> nope
<Folklore> and I can just boot into kde
<Ddpbf> you will get kdm with it also
<Ddpbf> so you could start kde session
<Ddpbf> That way you could see if you like KDE
<Ddpbf> and decide if you want to switch to kubuntu
<Folklore> i've used kde before
<Folklore> i just want a kde setup to test install code, like right click menu entry
<Folklore> icons, etc...
<Folklore> xdg-mime seems broken on lubuntu
<holstein> Folklore: then install those pacakges Ddpbf mentioned, and test :)
<Folklore> and I need that to register file types, might just do it manually
<Folklore> thanks ddpbf
<Ddpbf> np
<Ddpbf> :)
<trudell> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<userpc> hi all. suddenly my 10.04 system lost the wireless network connection. when i am log in the system doesn't ask me for the password to access the route and when i click on network icon on my task bar the tip says that is "unmanaged". under system settings/network connections i canfind my wirelessconnection and everything seems ok there but the system doesn't try to connect. also does not scan
<userpc> for otehr wireless networks. any idea? i have to mention that everything was ok until i try to set my notebook to hibernate posistionbut it failed so i clicked on/off button and when the system restarted the network was dead. any idea? pls help me, it's important as i haven't any connection to internet through this notebook.
<userpc> i must add that when i makea right click on network icon on my task bar i get "network managment is disabled"
<userpc> maybe i found a solution using google. how can i replace a /root file?
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> how i can add my  language to the system ?
<userpc> i fixed it!
<AmR|EiSa> how i can add my arabic lanuage to my  Kubuntu 11.10 ?
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys... I've had to go back to a previous distro of Kubuntu, version 9.10 and when I attempt to upgrade, it says something like "Distro upgrade failed. Code 127."
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<iazeroth> hi
<AmR|EiSa> how i can add my  language to the my system Kubuntu 11.10 ?
<iazeroth> what is your language ?
<AmR|EiSa> arabic
<iazeroth> hm dont know, i can help with russian/ukrainian
<AmR|EiSa> any lang
<AmR|EiSa> it's the same
<AmR|EiSa> i need to add it to the system not gui lanuage
<AmR|EiSa> interface language
<AmR|EiSa> not interface language
<iazeroth> you just need to add language packs and i dont know when you can get arabic
<AmR|EiSa> how i can add it for system tools ?
<Guest17574> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Arabic
<Guest17574> thi is for ubuntu- in kubuntu should be the same   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<r3v0> I just wanna say I recently converted from ubuntu to kubuntu and I'm loving it its amazing
<Guest17574> what is the differance you like?
<r3v0> Guest17574: kde its better than unity
<r3v0> Overall its faster too
<Guest17574> ok- i have ubuntu for about 8 y and do not know kubuntu side- i installed once but intercace was to differant to ubuntu and change back to ubuntu
<r3v0> I got sick of unity it didn't work for mr
<Guest17574> so you should i try kubuntu once again than...  what will be working better when i change from ubuntu?
<Guest17574> sorry- should be - so should i try kubuntu once again
<r3v0> Yeah
<Guest17574> im using computer just for internet, downloading torrents and play video and music--- will be there anything better comming from ubuntu?
<r3v0> Well not really
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> What is the name of tool box that is on the screen in KDE when it is placed in the corner of the screen?
<kamilnadeem> brb
<Guest29350> anybody out there?
<jubo2> Hi.. I have a problem with Kubuntu.. The Wlan doesn't connect, it just fails in a blink of an eye
<jubo2> only way to make it connect is to remove the wlan basestation from the known networks and re-add it then the wlan connects _once_
<jubo2> btw. Nice job bolting in the full screen task switcher .. people switching from Mapples will find it comfortable
<jubo2> any help would be appreciated. I've already evaluated Xubuntu and find it ridden with small but annoying bugs. Now I'm looking at Kubuntu..
<TheKro> Hi - can anyone help me get my USB mobile broadband modem working?  It's working on my netbook, but not on my laptop... (I'm running Lucid)
<Peace-> jubo2: i am rehe
<Peace-> jubo2: are you here?
<Peace-> TheKro: lsusb
<Peace-> TheKro: do you know the widget pastebin ?
<TheKro> Peace-: lsusb picks it up
<TheKro> Peace-: I'll paste it there
<Peace-> TheKro: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-past*
<TheKro> Device is: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 12d1:14d1 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Peace-> TheKro: ok , my code is wrong sorry , but anyway paste is a plasmoid you should have it
<Peace-> TheKro: iwconfig now
<TheKro> no matches found for plasma-widget-past*
<TheKro> http://pastebin.com/eg9CG2Ci <- pan0: no wireless extensions
<Peace-> TheKro:  btw see this http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<Peace-> TheKro: what is wlan0 ?
<TheKro> Peace: my wireless
<Peace-> TheKro: another card?
<TheKro> Peace-: yeah
<jubo2> Peace-: yes.. another bug is that no irc client has sounds on for channel or dialog stalk .. this was on Xubuntu and Kubuntu .. other sounds work ok but no irc clients
<Peace-> TheKro: i guess it should work nfact i have found a forum for ubuntu
<Peace-> TheKro: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11523673
<TheKro> Peace-: the description in the first half worked on my other computer, but not this one; the stuff in the second half still didn't work for me (14c9 target product files aren't on my system)
<TheKro> Peace-: made some progress from that link, thanks - the extra spaces of the original poster were in my config file strings, breaking things
<Peace-> jubo2:  i use konversation for irc
<Peace-> jubo2: you can configure konversation or quassell to do something
<ThSenior> hi guys
<ThSenior> is there possible to run a command from a taskbar icon?
<Peace-> ThSenior: ?
<jubo2> Peace-: the thing is that the "pre-listen" sound plays ok in the  settings panel but when it should sound "in the real world" it just simply doesn't :(
<Peace-> jubo2: quassel konversation or what?
<jubo2> quassel. now just I got the bubble and the *plingk*
<Peace-> jubo2: i use konversation so... i don't know but you could join on #quassel
<Peace-> and ask there
<jubo2> I've tried asking there
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> wait i will try with systemsettings
<jubo2> but is a major bug that the connection to wlan basestations requires you to remove and re-add the network you want to connect to
<Peace-> jubo2: have you tried to do something here ? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopMV4892.jpg
<Peace-> jubo2: mmm ? you could try wicd-kde
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<Peace-> Peace-: test
<jasmin> hiii
<jasmin> err : iperf -s
<jasmin> bind failed: Address already in use
<jasmin> hii friend
<jasmin> any pls help out
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<e01> hello
<e01> is available some ppa for the beta
<BluesKaj> hi
<BluesKaj> e01, ppa for what ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: gues kde 4.8 beta2
<e01> 4.7.90 :)
<Peace-> e01: kubuntu.org => news
<Peace-> e01: if there is the news there is the ppa
<Peace-> if there is not the new ==> no ppa
<Peace-> fi
<Peace-> fi
<e01> mhm
<BluesKaj> e01, can you say kde , there are lots of ppas
<e01> i was take a look yesterday, there is no official beta for 4.8, i just asked for some fan, if it maked own already and you guys knows, not more ;)
<Peace-> e01: there is the neon-project
<Peace-> e01: it should build kde daily or weekly
<Peace-> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<Peace-> e01: and of course there is the ppa
<Peace-> but it's not stable :)
<Peace-> so.... if you want a stable release you should use kubuntu.org to see when it will be released , instead if you are brave.... you could try neon
 * Peace- switch to project-neon session
<BluesKaj> !bg | e01
<ubottu> e01: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<e01> :) heh
<BluesKaj> pea , he's using a translator which is just garbling what he's trying to say
<e01> thanks
<e01> project neon is exactly what i looking for
<e01> BluesKaj, not, i am not using translator, just mine translation skills are terrible
<e01> i am excuse for
<BluesKaj> e01, I tried the neon project ..found it disappointing , but that's my opinion
<BluesKaj> you might like it
<e01> BluesKaj, i just want to see the news in the kde4.8 but i have no enough time to compile it on my broken ubuntu 12 :D
<e01> and more, want to see if kwin is optimized as the devs says and will resize really smoothly than before
<BluesKaj> e01, well, I hope so too , but I'll wait until 4.8 is officially released
<BluesKaj> I'm also running 12.04
<e01> just i was take a tour between the DEs for testing only, after test and the kde, i think to return to the 11.04 again
<BluesKaj> KDE has been my favourite DE , since I started using linux
<BluesKaj>  kde3 beta , 2001
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I tried the most popular linux distros ,starting with debian and redhat, mandrake , fedora, suse, etc , but I returned to debian then settled for ubuntu/kubuntu in 2005
<Peace-> BluesKaj: everytime i want switch to other distro :D i feel lazy and i stay with kubuntu
<Xmann> Hi
<Xmann> i have a question?
<Peace-> ....
<Peace-> !ask | Xmann
<ubottu> Xmann: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xmann> Is lightdm better than kdm or gdm?
<Peace-> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xmann> Does lightdm make system boot faster?
<Xmann> ???
<Peace-> boot?
<Xmann> Yes
<Peace-> ldm is a program
<Peace-> and boot is the kernel
<Xmann> Comparing to gdm ,kdm
<BluesKaj> Xmann, dunno , this is a kubuntu support chat , kubuntu uses kdm, ask in #ubuntu
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<Peace-> Xmann: btw ldm is a program that is started after boot is done
<Peace-> so... kdm gdm or ldm doesn't matter
<Xmann> lightdm is a display manager
<BluesKaj> yes we know , it's an ubuntu DM by defaylt
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you scared him hihihi
<BluesKaj> good
<Peace-> i am on project-neon-session
<Peace-> it's no so bad
<Peace-> some crash  :D
<BluesKaj> well, glad you like it ..I'm not a fan
<BluesKaj> it's good that some ppl experiment , I'm just tired of the problems Peace- :)
<e01> BluesKaj, kde looks good i was using to 3.5.10 but with 4 i switch to xfce then gnome
<e01> just most of apps that i am using are on gtk and i hate the toolkit difference looking and fs functionality
<BluesKaj> e01, if you want the default 12.04 kde . it's  4.7.3
<yang__> ?
<e01> 12.04 will be with 4.7 ? or for now is with 4.7
<BluesKaj> e01, understandable , but run the kde desktop , and associated kde apps and you'll notice a big difference
<yang__> ?
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is kde4.7.3 ..I'm running it
<BluesKaj> yang__, have a question ?
<yang__> anybody hear me?
<yang__> nothing ,
<e01> no, u r in parallel world
<e01> (chuckle)
<BluesKaj> yang__, yes we see you
<yang__> i get here frist
<yang__> i don`t know  i am in room or not
<yang__> thanks
<Peace-> yang__: yes you are in
<yang__> HA
<e01> but if you had a proof that prove, you are not in room let we check :D
<BluesKaj> hit the wrong keys and the client crashed
<yang__> 277 USERS but nobody talk
<BluesKaj> he can't see the text
<e01> BluesKaj, this is nothing, i slept with wrong girl, and my gf leave me
<BluesKaj> I don't blame her :)
<e01> i had nothing to say, just i testing DEs and distros to spent my time :|
<yang__> wrong girl ?
<e01> BluesKaj, what distro arch u using, i386 or x64 ?
<BluesKaj> 64bit
<e01> do u have theme problems with the skype
<BluesKaj> skype works ok , I don't worry about skype themes much
<e01> hm
<e01> what about the stability, when i was on kde it crashes often, even i am using stable releases
<BluesKaj> as long as any theme looks fine and doesn't crash plasma , then I'll use it ..themes just window dressing to me
<yang__>  
<Peace-> e01: here on stable release it works fine wihtout problem
 * e01 like yang__'s comment
<Peace-> e01: with project-neon yes there are crhash
<e01> Peace-, i ask for the stables, i mean 11.04 11.10, first time i install kubuntu 11.10 it crash instant after first starts
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> i have no issue for stable
<yang__> ?
<e01> seems that only i had such problems :(
<Peace-> e01: video card?
<Peace-> e01: how did yoi install the system?
<Peace-> fresh ? upgrade ?
<Peace-> sound like a video problem with kwin
<e01> fresh, i always make fresh installs
<Peace-> video card?
<e01> ati radeon 5650
<Peace-> hahahahhahaha
<Peace-> ati :)
<e01> xa-xa nvidia
<e01> :P
<e01> in the desktop i had gf8600gt
<e01> it crashes as well as in laptop
<Peace-> you should read about log
<Peace-> to understand what is
<Peace-> btw i had an intel and it never crashed
<e01> just can't imaginate how on i7 with 8gb ram and such video, the system can be slow if i start few apps
<Peace-> e01: mmm there is some problem on the hardware or in the driver
<Peace-> kde must fly on i7 and 8gb of ram
<yang__>  Peace- my mouse often stop work
<Peace-> yang__: kernel bug ?
<yang__> sometime mouse can move but cant click
<Peace-> yang__: it's a kernel bug
<yang__> eh
<Peace-> yang__: i had a mouse of trust that was recognized in the old linux
<Peace-> now no :D
<e01> yang__, it's not only in kde, in gnome there are same
<e01> ;)
<Peace-> it can only move the wheel
<yang__> eh
<Peace-> yang__:or you waste time trying to fix your problem or you go in a market and buy an logitech or hp mouse
<Peace-> that works
<e01> money solving problems
<e01> :)
<yang__> Peace-:  Are Gnome 3  able run in WINDOWS
<e01> yang__, yes if you can install all the requirements ;)
<yang__> HP mouse?
<Peace-> new mouse?
<jubokubuntu> I'm experiencing bugs.. the wlan does not connect to the base station if I don't totally remove it and then re-add it inserting WPA2 shared secret :( :( :(
<e01> from the future :D
<jubokubuntu> I used to have Xubuntu but that also failed in using keyring properly to hold passwords
<Peace-> jubokubuntu: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<jubokubuntu> Peace-: what does that install ?
<Peace-> jubokubuntu: wicd client with qt interface
<Peace-> !wicd-kde
<jubokubuntu> I don't know what is wicd
<Peace-> jubokubuntu: you wanna try the solution or what?
<yang__> but  Where `s  Future, Ebay??ALIBABA?
<yang__> e01: ?
<jubokubuntu> Peace-: how do I run it now that I've installed it ?
<Peace-> jubokubuntu: go in a terminal and run wicd-kde
<e01> yang__, in the clocks
<e01> you can pass it without the problems and now, just get sleep for few years and when you get up, you will be in the future ;)
<jasmin> hellooo
<maiz> jasmin: helloo
<maiz> what is the best dekstop recording for ubuntu ?
<maiz> I mean kubuntu..
<Peace-> maiz: well i often record the desktop
<Peace-> maiz: and i use ffmpeg
<Peace-> :)
<jasmin> maizhi
<jasmin> maiz, hiii
<maiz> Peace-: thank you for the reply, anyone else..cause now I instlled recorditnow and recordmydesktop
<Peace-> maiz: recordmydestkop is huge
<Peace-> on resources
<jasmin> maiz, how do i use iperf tool
<jasmin> maiz, on my vm
<Peace-> recorditnow i duno i don't like and it use recorditnow and ffmpeg
<maiz> Peace-: oh, I installed the gtk-recordmydesktop..
<Peace-> maiz: :) the worse
<maiz> Peace-: the worse?
<jasmin> maiz, # iperf -s bind failed: Address already in use
<maiz> jasmin: sorry , i don't know how..
<jasmin> any pls help me out
<Peace-> maiz: cat /proc/asound/pcm
<Peace-> maiz: give me the ouput
<yang__> ?
<maiz> Peace-: do I need to copy and paste it here right away?
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yang__> my mouse cant work
<Peace-> !mouse
<ubottu> You can find mouse-related settings in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<Peace-> !japanese | yang__
<ubottu> yang__: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<maiz> Peace-: err. should i give you the link or what eyh?
<Peace-> !chinese | yang__
<ubottu> yang__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Peace-> maiz: the link
<yang__> cant click anything
<Peace-> yang__: china or japan ?
<maiz> Peace-: ok thanks. here you are : http://paste.ubuntu.com/765063/plain/
<yang__> CHINA
<Peace-> !chinese | yang__
<yang__> japan!!!  i would died
<Peace-> maiz: so copy and paste this
<Peace-> maiz: on a terminal i mean
<Peace-> maiz: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 1 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,2   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -threads 2 output.mkv
<maiz> Peace-: can I know what is this?
<Peace-> maiz: it's ffmpeg that is recording you destkop
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> and it's fast
<maiz> Peace-: it said input/output error at the end of the line..
<Peace-> :) well
<Peace-> maiz: paste the error
<maiz> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765071/plain/
<BluesKaj> anyone here use qBittorent, the download rate with peers maxes out at 295Bs , even on trackers with 100+ seeders
<Peace-> maiz: try this ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec  ljpeg output.mkv
<Peace-> maiz: sorry
<maiz> Peace-: wokey dokey
<Peace-> maiz:  ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 1 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec  ljpeg output.mkv
<linxuser> last night using ktorrent I maxed at 550Bs
<maiz> Peace-: the first one you give working , but the second command you give , give our error message.
<Peace-> maiz: ok so use the first
<Peace-> maiz: to stop recording press            ctrl c
<maiz> Peace-: you need to teach me on how you understand this command etc..
<maiz> Peace-: alright.. trying again..
<Peace-> maiz: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0            this says to ffmpeg to capture your audio devices
<Peace-> ac = channel so stereo
<Peace-> 1 would be mono
<Peace-> 48000 is the frequency
<Peace-> -i hw etc it's the hardware "location"
<Peace->  $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}')   this is the part for nerd :D
<Peace-> it print your destkop resolution automatically
<maiz> Peace-: "part for nerd"? haha. I like that part..hahah
<maiz> Peace-: I think you should look at this,.error
<maiz> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765079/
<Peace-> maiz: ok but stoppin with CTRL C
<Peace-> then you can see the video ?
<Peace-> ffplay  output.mkv
<maiz> Peace-: I can see the video, the video are in full resolution and it is fast! wow. better than the gtk-recordmydesktop thing..
<maiz> Peace-: but then , how can i make it work without getting error?
<Peace-> maiz: mm i will give you my link
<maiz> Peace-: thanks..
<Peace-> maiz: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-screencast/
<maiz> Peace-: this is cool enough to know. thank you Peace- :D , really appreciate it
<maiz> Peace-: why this happen ? whenever I start to click the recording stop , http://paste.ubuntu.com/765084/
<Peace-> maiz: readng
<Peace-> maiz: give me the string you have used
<maiz> Peace-: im sorry, I don't actually know where the string part I just used . hehe.
<maiz> oh man , i need to read back all this thing..
<Peace-> maiz: try this one
<Peace-> it doenst record audio btw
<Peace-> ffmpeg    -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -y  output.mkv
<maiz> Peace-: I use this one : ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 1 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,2   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -threads 2 output.mkv
<Peace-> maiz: ok wait
<maiz> Peace-: thanks again :)
<Peace-> maiz: ffmpeg   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec  ljpeg output.mkv
<Peace-> maiz: this doesn t record audio
<Peace-> but it should work
<maiz> Peace-: does the my audio have something to do with the error thingy?
<Peace-> yes is the part of audio
<maiz> Peace-: right now, it is working without any problem, what do you think that I should do to make the audio work?
<maiz> Peace-: have any idea?
<Peace-> maiz: i guess is a bug of ffmpeg :D
<Peace-> maiz: but wait i am reagin
<Peace-> readin
<Peace-> maiz: try to use instead of ouput.mkv
<Peace-> maiz: outpu.avi
<maiz> Peace-: ok, with the audio?
<Peace-> maiz:  ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 1 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -threads 2 output.avi
<maiz> Peace-: trying
<Peace-> maiz: maybe if says cannot set channel count to 1 (Invalid argument)    try to put it in stereo with this
<maiz> Peace-: [alsa @ 0x94c0a40] cannot set channel count to 1 (Invalid argument)
<Peace-> maiz: :) ok we need stereo
<Peace-> maiz:  ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -s $(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{print $8}')x$(xrandr  | awk '/, current /{gsub(/\,/,"");print $10}') -f x11grab -r 15  -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast  -threads 2 output.avi
<maiz> Peace-: it work. thank you. but is there any chance I can increase the recording volume?
<Peace-> maiz: kmix ?
<maiz> Peace-: kmix?, well, i already run it up, but there is nothing..
<maiz> Peace-: ok ok now, it just a little bit late. hehe
<Peace-> maiz: if you add -vf scale=640:480 before the output.avi you had scaled your video to 640x480 :D
<Peace-> maiz: for audio :D boh
<maiz> Peace-: ok, I got it already. I increased the capture volume,
<maiz> Peace-: ohh, thanks for tip!
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> When will KDE 4.7.4 be made available via PPA
<kamilnadeem> ?
<BluesKaj> what's the hurry ?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Hi
<kamilnadeem> Blogpost brother .
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: mmm wait
<Peace-> kubuntu.org => see for news
<kamilnadeem> Peace-:  I know that Sir :-)
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: so wait :)
<kamilnadeem> Ok.
<BenPA> hi all ... question, I am trying to load another os on a multiboot/partitioned laptop and getting an error because I think it's confused as to where to put the new system
<BenPA> is there info on a workaround?
<Peace-> BenPA: so you have to fix your grub?
<Peace-> BenPA: if you are running your system now you could try to detect the system with linux and fix the grub
<Peace-> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BenPA> Peace: how do I fix grub?
<BenPA> Peace-: please leave a respose I have to run out but will leave this open
<Zearta> désolée, léger bug
<genii-around> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kottizen> hi everyone - I just bought a new PC and I'd like to have my sound go through a HDMI cable, how'd I accomplish that?
<Kottizen> I've set HDMI to the preferred phonon and also plugged in the HDMI cable in the nVidia graphics card HDMI input (there are two HDMI spots, one internal and one nVidia)
<Kottizen> however... it still doesn't work and I'm not sure how to debug this
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, I hope you connected the hdmi cable to the output , unless you're trying to capture audio
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: ah yes, sorry - the output
<Kottizen> oh actually
<Kottizen> let me check
<Kottizen> can only find one port, so I guess it's the one out
<BluesKaj> the nvidia hdmi ?
<Kottizen> yes
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, is the nvidia card a separate pci graphics card  ? If so make sure you it set as default in the BIOS
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: it is - thanks, will check that
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, I'm not real sure about the audio settings for separate hdmi . I'm pretty sure if you set it in phonon and the test sound works . you should be ok
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: unfortunately I haven't heard a single sound since I installed the system, not even from the test sounds
<Kottizen> it works in Windows, just confirmed that
<BluesKaj> Kottizen. open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your hdmi and master ctrls are all turned up to at least 80%
<Kottizen> how do I see which one'
<Kottizen> 's HDMI?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it should be labelled
<Kottizen> this is what I see: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopIf1491.jpg
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, disable the automute setting
<Kottizen> and no matter which one I choose, I always get this error (right-bottom corner): http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopxJ1491.jpg
<Kottizen> okay
<Kottizen> it'd be nice to see what kind of error it actually was
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, ok in phonon , choose the fallback hdmi option that shows in the error ,if it's listed
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, you can check for phonon / pulseaudio errors in /var/log , if you feel like searching
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: this is weird - only the first one causes that error - when I select any of the other ones and click Apply I don't get that error anymore
<Kottizen> I'll do, thanks for the tup
<Kottizen> tip
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, can you pastebin the phonon list settings pls
<Kottizen> where do I find it?
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, the device preference tab in phonon
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopAn1491.jpg
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, does the choice shown in you paste test ok ?
<BluesKaj> your
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: nope - I don't hear any sound when clicking 'Test'
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, in the terminal, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: I found this to be interesting (pressed F6 in alsamixer and chose the HDMI nVidia): http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopjk1491.jpg
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: and: http://privatepaste.com/0a36905a7f
<BluesKaj> ok Kottizen , cat /proc/asound/modules
<koleoptero> evening to all
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: http://privatepaste.com/82ce069475
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, pulseaudio , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> is it installed
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, lets try without pulse , we can always reinstall if needed , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , then reboot
<Kottizen> *rebooting*
<catalin_> hallo somebody use tangoGPS ???
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: got this upon login: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopKx1514.jpg
<Kottizen> haven't chosen anything yet
<catalin_> tangoGSM work with Google Sat???
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, click yes
<Kottizen> okay, done
<BluesKaj> ok Kottizen check your phonon device preferences
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: got a somewhat longer list now; http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopvc1514.jpg
<BluesKaj> ok try the hdmis and the pchs as well to see what the default is
<Kottizen> clicked 'Test' for each one of them now, heard no sound
<Kottizen> I let each test run for like... three seconds or so
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, if you pass the cursor over the diffent choices the dialog will show some info, find the one gives 'Card 0'
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, what is the other end of the hdmi connected to ?
<Kottizen> a home cinema
<Kottizen> I get three with CARD=0 and a few with CARD=NVidia
<Kottizen> and the home cinema worked fine on Windows, on the same physical machine
<BluesKaj> an are any of the hdmis card 0 ?
<Kottizen> nope
<BluesKaj> card 0 is the default soundcard , so we need to change it , to the nvidia hdmi
<Kottizen> that'd be card 1 - how do I change it?
<BluesKaj> not necessarily card 1 , open this file paste it , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: http://privatepaste.com/9e01e7ca97
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, I'm trying to determine what the hdmi module/driver could be , try, sudo lshw -C multimedia, and paste the output pls
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: I'll be gone for an hour or so, just in case you wonder why I'm not replying
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: http://privatepaste.com/3e3e86930b
<BluesKaj> ok Kottizen just one more , lsmod | grep snd
<aurimas__> Hello
<aurimas__> Can someone help me please?
<aurimas__> how do i run .bat files please through the terminal?
<BluesKaj> aurimas__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/46905/make-bat-file-available-everywhere-for-the-terminal
<aurimas__> tyvm
<linxuser__> time is
<linxuser__> aurimas__: .bat files run in msdos
<aurimas__> linxuser, im trying to run mcp and when i run it through wine it says i dont have java JDK which i do, what command do i use in termina?
<zors> Hi everyone, time for a stupid question.  Currently running Ubuntu 11.10 64bit edition on my old spare laptop:  1.8GHz CPU, 2Gb RAM, 120 Gb HDD & Intel 965 Video.  Sorry if I offend anyone but REALLY, for ME, Unity (including 2D version) sucks.  It's slow as hell and counterproductive, and I've HAD IT!  So it's time for a change.  After hearing from a friend how well KDE runs nowadays, I might just give it a try.  Having never tried it, the Question is:
<zors>   Should I get the 32 or 64 bit version?  Which would be more appropriate for this laptop?, and lastly, what are the Pros and Cons of running on version instead of the other on this system?  Does a 64 bit OS really make ANY difference?  Maybe someone can enlighten me.  Sorry for the long post (and the venting.. ;)).  Hoping someone can help me out here.
<linxuser__> aurimas__: sorry about that. I rarely use windows and gave up on wine couple years ago
<koleoptero> zors: I'd go with the 32bit
<koleoptero> zors: do you know the precise cpu model?
<Joit> for wine, at last, it works, when you install missing things over wine from windows, i did do that with a missing font and it worked great, so he/she may only should had it install something like sun java under wine
<linxuser__> zors: ditto on the 32 bit. It'll load and run on either 32 or 64 bit machine while 64 bit will load/run on most 64 bit machines, likely all amd64s.
<zors> koleoptero: Yeah, sorry, Celeron M540 1.8 Ghz (single-core obviously)
<koleoptero> zors: well I'd use 32bit if I were you, 64bit might be better for some server tasks but it has problems with flash and uses more RAM of which you don't have that much (I know because I also have 2gb ;))
<koleoptero> so yes go for 32bit
<zors> koleoptero:  thanks for the help, will get the 32 bit ISO then.
<koleoptero> np and welcome to the fold :)
<szal> koleoptero: the Flash problems w/ 64bit are a thing of the past
<koleoptero> you mean by using the 64bit flash ppa?
<szal> koleoptero: that isn't even needed any more, at least not w/ Oneiric
<koleoptero> thanks for telling me, I hadn't checked, my bad
<koleoptero> I'd still recommend a 32bit install for a pc with 2gb of ram though
<Deet`> having problems reading a micro SD card. phone won't read it, windows can't format it, so i figured i'd try linux, but i can't even find it there
<BluesKaj> koleoptero, 64 bitt works fine on my 64bit amd single core cpu , with 2G RAM ..no lags
<koleoptero> BluesKaj: there's no definite reason it shouldn't, but since it uses more ram than 32bit, and there's not much to gain from 64bit I'd prefer it
<BluesKaj> koleoptero, I tried 32 bit on the 64 bit pc , there wasn't much of an advantage in my experience , never noticed whether it used more ram for given application tho
<koleoptero> BluesKaj: it generally does, and in some cases I've seen extreme differences, although sadly I haven't kept notes on it since most modern pcs that can run 64bit have exuberant amounts of ram which requires 64bit anyway
<linxuser__> BluesKaj: Koeoptero> My own experience with this 2 yr old Intel 64 the other day tried 64 bit linux today running 32. 64 seemed slugish
<Deet`> so where do i find a usb device that doesn't mount itself?
<BluesKaj> this pc is pretty plain jane , 2 core amd cpu , 3G RAM, added a nvidia 7600gt and and m-audio 192 souncdard, seldom lags , but i don't run several apps at once , since I'm in a home setting
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: http://privatepaste.com/a15f89b47c
<koleoptero> BluesKaj: now that interests me, how does the m-audio card work in linux, everything fine?
<BluesKaj> koleoptero, after 10 days of configuring and learning abour alsabase,conf ..works great now
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, ok we need to make this module card 0 in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file with root permissions . this line has to be added to the bottom of the file ,  options snd_hda_codec_hdmi index=0
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, save the file . then do, sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi , in the terminal ...a reboot is probly required.
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, ??
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: sorry - I lost internet for a while there
<Kottizen> let's see now
<Kottizen> (I got what you said)
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: now I got: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopDB1476.jpg
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: and I'm left with: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopvI1476.jpg
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: when I did 'modprobe' I got an error saying see 'dmesg', and this is what it said: [  657.568213] snd_hda_codec_hdmi: Unknown parameter `index
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, did you copy this line exactly , options snd_hda_codec_hdmi index=0 ?
<Kottizen> yes
<Kottizen> if I search for it on Google I get two hits, one on some kind of German site where people say it's not the right syntax (if I understood it correctly)
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: here's my alsa-base.conf now: http://privatepaste.com/d1095aaad3
<Kottizen> and here's the German forum topic: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6601037.html?sid=3ea0df6934f0db6652f0be3f37daf7fb#6601037
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, btw , did you install the nvidia recommended  graphics card in swystem>additional drivers?
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: I did
<BluesKaj> ok
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: should I give the post-release one a try? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/09/plasma-desktopCf1476.jpg
<BluesKaj> no
<Kottizen> okay
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, obviously we' ve installed the wrong soundcard module , so take that line out in alsa.conf .
<Kottizen> and modprobe it?
<Kottizen> or is that necessary when removing?
<BluesKaj> no don't modprobe that module.that xcommand loads th module
<BluesKaj> you have 2 intel sound modules , exactly the same
<Kottizen> I have removed that last line and rebooted the system now
<BluesKaj> do you have co-axial digital output on the onboard soundcard ? if so can you use that ?
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: how would I check that?
<BluesKaj> kot , it's an orange coloured rca output jack ..looks analog but, it's digital , your sound receiver should have the same input
<BluesKaj> Kottizen,^
<Kottizen> oh
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: does it look like the ones you put regular headphones in, or is it a little big bigger?
<BluesKaj> that's what I use , in alsamixer it's the spdif ctrl
<Kottizen> the S/PDIF is set to 00 and I can't find any way to increase it
<BluesKaj> it looks like analog output jack used for old tape decks etc
<BluesKaj> use the up arrow key when it's highlighted
<Kottizen> the only orange one I have is labelled 'CS-OUT'
<Kottizen> but the amplifier doesn't have a matching one
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Kottizen> now I remember
<Kottizen> two months ago, when Kubuntu 11.10 was brand new, I installed it on my laptop
<BluesKaj> no digital coaxial inputs on the amplifier?
<Kottizen> nope
<Kottizen> I use the same HDMI cable for the laptop and I think someone mentioned something about a HDMI bug
<BluesKaj> optical?
<Kottizen> the amplifier has that, but not the PC
<Kottizen> if I want to reset everything as it was before, is it just to install pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> which amp is it ?
<Kottizen> a Yamaha RX-V371
<BluesKaj> yes, install pulseaudio again
<Kottizen> okay, sec
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: I'm back - did a reboot too
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers/yamaha-rx-v371/4505-6466_7-34533967.html , do you see the 2 jacks on the bottom left?
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: yep
<Kottizen> but uhm, I haven't got those, at least not there
<Kottizen> let me see if I can find them somewhere else
<BluesKaj> do you have those on your amp ? one is an put the other an output
<BluesKaj> input
<Kottizen> or which image are you referring to?
<BluesKaj> the first one the , the back panel
<Kottizen> http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2011/04/04/Yamaha_RX-V371_back.jpg?tag=mncol;rvwBody <-- I got those two, yes
<BluesKaj> then you cab try a regular rca cable from the coax jack on your pc to the input coax on the receiver
<BluesKaj> can
<Kottizen> don't think I have one, but I could buy it tomorrow
<BluesKaj> that input will carry the dolby digtal 5.1 and DTS from the spdif /coax on your pc to the receiver if the video has those codecs in the soundtrack
<BluesKaj> ok , Kottizen , I have to go ..maybe we can set it up tomorrow
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: just one more thing... how do I reset the Phonon configuration window to the way it looked before?
<Kottizen> oh ok
<Kottizen> so I get the 'device' tab back
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio , will be the only choice
<Kottizen> installed that - do I have to configure it somehow?
<BluesKaj> spdif out if possible
<Kottizen> sorry?
<BluesKaj> IEC958 in the hardware profile setting
<BluesKaj> audio hardware setup, Kottizen
<Kottizen> uhm... I can't find it, but I'll try again tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, install pavucontrol , it gives more connection options in pulseaudio
#kubuntu 2011-12-10
<maiz> does anyone know on how arista-transcoder work in kubuntu11.10? mine seems to be not working
<poyntz> I'm getting no sound on kubuntu oneiric. please help me diagnose the problem
<holstein> poyntz: open a terminal... run a few commands and look for your audio device... look in
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> then, run these 2, which are more important... if you see the device here, all is well (usually)
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<poyntz> holstein: lspci | grep audio didn't find anything :S
<holstein> poyntz: how about when you just run lspci, and look?
<poyntz> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<poyntz> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<holstein> cool
<poyntz> holstein: it was case sensitive
<holstein> and aplay -l ?
<poyntz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765533/
<holstein> poyntz: cool... so its likely just something fiddly with the volume applet, or the wires
<holstein> is this a fresh install for you? or something that broke after an update?
<poyntz> fresh install
<poyntz> on ext4
<poyntz> I tried updating originally but it broke
<holstein> poyntz: you can open alsamixer in the terminal, and try tweaking everything there a bit
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<poyntz> no lock :(
<poyntz> *luck
<holstein> poyntz: which?
<holstein> alsa mixer?
<holstein> checking the cables?
<holstein> when is the last time you heard sound from that system?
<poyntz> before the last apt-get update & upgrade
<holstein> poyntz: ?
<holstein> so its not a fresh install?
<poyntz> it is
<holstein> do you have the last kernel there?
<holstein> poyntz: if it were my system, i would try the LIVE CD of the last time it worked, and confirm that the hardware is fuctioning
<poyntz> i installed fresh from a live install on the existing ext4 partition
<holstein> then, i would try going one way or the other with ALSA
<holstein> if theres a front and back port, try the other one
<poyntz> holstein, what i meant is it was working off the fresh installation
<poyntz> i thing something broke during my last few updates
<holstein> poyntz: OK... so do you have an older kernel there?
<holstein> try booting that older kernel
<holstein> you might need to unhide grub, or i think you can hit shift to show grub temporarily
<poyntz> wouldn't the fresh installation replace the old kernal?
<holstein> poyntz: yes, im just not following you
<holstein> i thought you said audio worked on the fresh install, then you udated
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> true
<holstein> either way, look for an older kernel
<poyntz> i updated a few packages
<poyntz> cant remember which ones
<holstein> if you have one, boot it, and test
<poyntz> i don't think i do
<holstein> poyntz: well, boot and check.. it literally wont hurt to see if you do or not
<poyntz> i don't
<poyntz> gah, i'll do it anyway
<poyntz> brb
<holstein> i think you'll find the fix to this in a kernel or alsa up/down grade
<maiz> I can't use arista-transcoder in kubuntu 11.10 , anyone know how?
<holstein> i would probably just try another transcoder
<holstein> maiz: whats the error?
<maiz> holstein: hold on..
<maiz> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/765549/
<maiz> holstein: im not really sure where to start..just install some dependencies needed..yet still..do i need to sudo?
<holstein> maiz: you can try gksudo i suppose
<holstein> i wouldnt imagine why you would need to, nor feel comfortable running it as root all the time
<maiz> holstein: okey..i try first...
<maiz> holstein: yes, exactly
<poyntz> holstein: no luck :/
<poyntz> i'm on the old linux image
<poyntz> 3.0.0-12
<poyntz> still no sound
<szal> is anyone informed what was changed from 11.04 to 11.10 to make KDE correctly recognize the difference between the Regular and Semibold weights of the Ubuntu font?
<holstein> poyntz: i would look at ALSA, and step that back down a rev
<maiz> holstein: I just wanted to reduce my video file size from 172++
<maiz> holstein: ffmpeg recommend?
<holstein> maiz: i have no idea... what was the error as root?
<poyntz> holstein: could it be a driver issue?
<holstein> poyntz: sure, but you just tried the older ones
<maiz> holstein: nothing..let me try first, and try to workit out
<szal> yofel: do you have any insight in this respect?
<poyntz> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/902410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902410 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Compaq 621, IDT 92HD88B1, Green Headphone Out, Front] Playback problem" [Undecided,New]
<maiz> anyone know a good transcoder for kubuntu?
<szal> maiz: define 'transcoder'
<poyntz> holstein: one person commented that my microphone is mutes, which doesn't make sense to me, as I haven't switched it to mute
<poyntz> holstein: the output amp is mutes
<poyntz> *muted
<maiz> szal: i want to make/convert my video file size...
<maiz> szal: render video from kdenlive make the file bigger
<jcarlos_> hi everyone
<holstein> poyntz: so you have sound now?
<poyntz> no luck :(
<poyntz> please help me sort out my audio
<poyntz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/902410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 902410 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Compaq 621, IDT 92HD88B1, Green Headphone Out, Front] Playback problem" [Undecided,New]
<M41nFr4m3>  hi im on 10.04 and when i try to connec to my wifi i see the two green dots and the blue thing goin and the wep key keyring keeps showing up i was connected to my router just fine yesterday i am currently on the SAME router, only on windows. which connects just fine
<M41nFr4m3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/765585/
<M41nFr4m3> it'd be nicee if i could get some help
<M41nFr4m3> on this
<holstein> naught101: did you upgrade?
<naught101> holstein: me?
<M41nFr4m3> ....
<M41nFr4m3> it'd be nicee if i could get some help
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: keyring?
<M41nFr4m3> u kno
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: did you set any password or anything..
<M41nFr4m3> the thing where u have to put in the wep key
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: no, im not sure, im farr from expert here
<M41nFr4m3> u never used wifi b4?
<M41nFr4m3> that has an ecryption key
<holstein> naught101: sorry!
<naught101> holstein: no worries :)
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: im using mine right now
<holstein> :)
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: what is your password, try to type in your password to the keyring thingy
<maiz> if you have kwallet or something..
<M41nFr4m3> ive done it numerous times
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: oh!?
<M41nFr4m3> i was connected yesterday
<M41nFr4m3> all day
<M41nFr4m3> and im connected now
<M41nFr4m3> im on windows tho
<maiz> M41nFr4m3: have you try to unplug the device and plug it again? the wifi adapter or something ..
<M41nFr4m3> yep
<M41nFr4m3> prolly cant help me thnx neway
<skierpage> what's up with Kubuntu 12.04?  Most of the problems I'm having with Nepomuk are supposedly fixed in newer software, so should I try futzing with Project Neon or wait for 12.04 alpha?
<szal> skierpage: -> #ubuntu+1 please
<skierpage> szal, OK. Is that also the place to ask about http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE ?
 * szal has no idea what Project Neon even is
<skierpage> szal, User: "Software doesn't work". Developer: "Good news, fixed in the current version!" User: ??!? upgrade to pre-alpha, switch to a more current distro, download nightly packages (Project Neon, I think), or rebuild the whole thing from scratch.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Is the folder widget part of Kubuntu default plasma desktop, I mean when you did your installation was it it on the when you ran Kubuntu 11.10 for the first time >?
<kamilnadeem> Folder View*
<maiz> kamilnadeem: yes
<excognac> hi all
<Firefishe> hi excognac
<Firefishe> I'm using oneiric 11.10, and a nautilus window opens every time I log in to kde.  It happens in gnome, as well.  Any idea how to stop this?
<excognac> Why is that the kernel update appears in apper and muod but does not wanna get done with apt-get update? Repositories set properly
<excognac> Firefishe: no idea, I have trouble with logging out
<Firefishe> excognac: What happens when you log out?
<Firefishe> or try to?
<excognac> debugging. BTW Firefishe: You mean Dolphin<
<excognac> And debugging tells me plasma desktop crash
<excognac> every single logout
<Firefishe> excognac: You may have to do:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (but be careful here.)  After doing:  sudo apt-get upgrade - sometimes a kernel release indicates it has been held back.  This is usually found at the end of the upgrade output.
<Firefishe> excognac: I mean nautilus.  I log in to kde, a nautilus window opens up.  I haven't found a way to disable it.
<Firefishe> excognac: Additionally to the above:  You may do a:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- after the upgrade process, if you want to play with the held-back kernel release.
<Firefishe> anyone please correct me or add more if needed
<excognac>  Firefishe So those are sort of beta kernel upgrades?
<Firefishe> excognac: Generally speaking, if the end of an upgrade (not dist-upgrade) process says something like 'these packages held back' (they'll usually be listed by name), I would say yes.  It has been my own personal experience that this usually, but not always, almost always applies to kernels; sometimes other packages are affected, though.  The output will give indication.
<Firefishe> excognac: As I like to be on the bleeding-edge, I usually do the dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel releases, bugs and all ;).
<excognac> ok thank you Firefishie
<liudas> hello! is there any way to turb off bug/crash reporting
<liudas> it became reallu annoing while i am interuptet tu seng crash reports almost everytime i try to turn off computer
<liudas> usually it sais something about plasma crash
<liudas> i use kubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> liudas: what?
<Peace-> liudas: are you french ?
<liudas> ok. almost everytime i am shuting down computer i recieve bug report window
<liudas> no i'm not
<liudas> well, i got already nervouse about that
<bbeck> liudas: I get the same thing.  A plasma crash window often appears when I log out.
<liudas> so i'm loking forward to do somethink not to see that problem report
<liudas> so i'm not the only one
<liudas> any solution?
<Peace-> kde version ?
<liudas> 4.7.2
<Peace-> mmm you could try to upgrade kde
<liudas> how?
<Peace-> liudas: it seems btw a issue with your video card
<liudas> it's intel video
<Peace-> liudas: try to disable destkop effect
<bbeck> I get it in 4.7.3, but hopefully on your box an upgrade fixes it.
<liudas> whitch?
<Peace-> liudas: oh ok it's a driver problem then...
<koleoptero> liudas: I see that too with 4.7.3 and with intel video
<Peace-> INTEL DRIVER HAS PROBLEM RIGHT NOT
<Peace-> NOW
<Peace-> there is a bug report i guess
<koleoptero> yes it does
<liudas> ok so what i can do? wait until it will be fixed?
<bbeck> I have not tried turning off the logout kwin effects, perhaps that has something to do with it.
<liudas> or is there any way to disable bug reporting for awile
<liudas> i turned of fade off effect at logout - didn't help
<Peace-> liudas: if you are a noob wait
<Peace-> if you are not you could upgrade to 4.7.4 thatis the latest stable release
<liudas> ok guys thant you indead
<liudas> upgrade from kubuntu ppa?
<koleoptero> Peace-: that wasn't very nice now was it :P
<Peace-> liudas: you could try to upgrade intel drivers...
<Peace-> or upgrade kde...
<Peace-> i think it's not safe for normal users btw
<Peace-> i mean wait for the fix
<Peace-> i have heard about this bug on intel video driver
<liudas> ok thank you
<liudas> have a good and happy day :)
<Peace-> liudas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/876762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876762 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "KDE crashes at login with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peace-> ah this is on login
<Peace-> xD
<koleoptero> well login is fine here lol
<Peace-> it's the driver
<Peace-> they did something of wrong so for some card is login and for some is logout
<koleoptero> well tbh I had been using kubuntu for a month till last week (distro-hopping) and again since yesterday and despite that bug everything works perfectly (amazingly so) so it's not much of a problem if you think about it
<Peace-> i have no issue on kubuntu
<Peace-> i have never had big problems on kubuntu
<koleoptero> does anyone here know what that update-apt-xapian thing is doing? It is very often using 100% of my cpu for several minutes at which point the system slows down to a crawl
<Peace-> koleoptero: another bug :)
<Peace-> koleoptero: it try to indicize your package list or something like that
<Peace-> koleoptero: kill the beast
<koleoptero> I've grown tired of killing it lol
<Peace-> hahahaha
<koleoptero> now I usually just stop doing anything till it stops
<koleoptero> I'll check what it comes with and ditch it if I can
<koleoptero> chmod -x update-apt-xapian should do the trick lol
<Peace-> koleoptero: yes it does
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a channel for digikam?
<phoenix_firebrd> digikam crashes and i have the crash log, if anyone interested i will paste the log
<yofel_> szal: not really, iirc the font itself got updated, but that's all I know
<Kottizen> phoenix_firebrd: can you report it as a bug?
<phoenix_firebrd> Kottizen:  i am just doing that
<phoenix_firebrd> Kottizen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287099
<ubottu> KDE bug 287099 in Face Detection "Digikam crash when using facerecognition" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Kottizen> phoenix_firebrd: wonderful :)
<Kottizen> phoenix_firebrd: you're Swedish?
<phoenix_firebrd> Kottizen: no , why do you ask?
<Kottizen> ah, never mind, just saw that you replied to a bug report
<szal> yofel: yeah, found that out myself, they just left the Medium weight out
<phoenix_firebrd> Kottizen: no i just added my comment after showing you the bug report check the page again , mine is the 4th comment
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone here have power to change a bug report status
<jubo2> wow. the upgrades fixed the wlan :D
<jubo2> and peace too
<jubo2> anyways.. Wicd might have helped yeah but still .. whoa. the upgradees whoa.. now if I just could get audible alerts and bubbles turned on and the Compiz Scale-plugin turned back on I'd be one happy compuuter camper
<pj_> hi
<liudas> I bet I wount be the first to ask this question: when and where we will be able to try kde 4.8 on kununtu? :)
<phoenix_firebrd> liudas: what to try 4.8 right now?
<phoenix_firebrd> liudas: use project-neon  to try 4.8 now, else if you want 4.8 normal release wait till feb 2012
<liudas> thanx buddy
<phoenix_firebrd> liudas: yw
<sercan> ubuntu 11.10 dan 12.04 e güncelledim
<sercan> şimdi de 12.04 den 11.10 a geri almak için ne yapmam gerekiyor
<sercan> google arama motoruna sordum ama belki de yanlış sormuş olabiliriim bulamadım
<frogonwheels> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frogonwheels> err no, that's not spanish. sorry
<sercan> türkce bilen yokmu:)
<szal> how can one take Turkish for Spanish? :o
<Kottizen> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<lokifaer> bonjour à tous
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kereell> hi guyz)
<kereell> first night with kubuntu
<teij> salut
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> The calculator widget is not working in Kubuntu 11.10?
<Torch> kamilnadeem: works for me
<Torch> kamilnadeem: what's wrong with it for you?
<kamilnadeem> strange, I am only able to press 1234 as I press 5 or 6.... teh calcutor returns to 0?
<kamilnadeem> that is clears out ?
<Torch> kamilnadeem: you're right. happens here too
<kamilnadeem> Torch: Is it the first time you have checled it.
<Torch> kamilnadeem: yes. i don't use it normally.
<kamilnadeem> Torch: Well but it should work. Right.
<Torch> kamilnadeem: absolutely. it appears it has a serious bug.
<kamilnadeem> Let's call out to some experienced user in here.
<kamilnadeem> Blueskaj You here?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, not an experienced user with the calculator ...haven't used it in ages :)
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj:  :D
<kamilnadeem> Is it happening on your side too?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, Kcalc works fine here
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Not that but the calculator widget ?
<BluesKaj> ok , hang on
<BarkingFish> kamilnadeem: Confirmed
<BarkingFish> This happens here too
<BluesKaj> yup, here as well
<BluesKaj> kcalc works fine tho , so there's an alternative
<BarkingFish> Seems to work sort of OK if you use the numpad on your keyboard, but still resets to 0 sometimes if you hit the 5 or 6 key in a number
<BluesKaj> a lot of these widgets are crappy ..the weather stn assumes we all live in the US for example
<Torch> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281484
<ubottu> KDE bug 281484 in widget-misc "Calculator plasmoid does not accept entries with more than 4 digits" [Normal,New]
<kamilnadeem> :( , I was writing about the activities in KDE for my blogpost on Kubuntu 11.10 , had made a wise screenshot how activity helps a student and hence placed Calculator widget , calculated and phew it is not working
<BarkingFish> Bug title on that is wrongish, it doesn't like numbers with 5's or 6;s in them, regardless how long they are
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I was able to configure my city "Lucknow" in both the wather widgets.
<kamilnadeem> weather*
 * BluesKaj doesn't rely on widgets much
<Torch> BarkingFish: i don't think that is the case.
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, nice to hear. I gave up on the weather widget 2yrs ago or so
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: :) I also personally keep three widgets. Folder view , analog clock and system monitor.
<BarkingFish> Torch: I just tried it here - I added 446 to 225 and as I hit the 5, the screen set to 0 - I hit enter to get the answer, and it gave me "ERROR"
<BarkingFish> I've added a note to 281484
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: good
<Torch> BarkingFish: it does accept 5 and 6 for me, however: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/10/plasma-desktopa22135.jpg
<BarkingFish> Torch: Which KDE version?
<Torch> BarkingFish: 4.7.3
<BarkingFish> I'm on 4.7.2
<kamilnadeem> Torch: Same here
<BarkingFish> This has been in since pre 4.7.1 apparently
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: what distro
<BarkingFish> Kubuntu 11.10
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: ? haven't you received the 4.7.3 updates ?
<BarkingFish> I won't upgrade to 4.7.3 until they fix plasma and sort out the numerous mass of bugs and assorted cockups which went with it.
<BarkingFish> I downgraded from 4.7.3 3 days after I first tried it
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: what all problems are you having
<kamilnadeem> and was 4.7.2 working well, I am also having some crash issues with 4.7.3
<kamilnadeem> I am doubting whether KDE is good for a total new user to land on ? :(
<BarkingFish> Plasma desktop keeps dying at will, and twice took my entire machine down with it, failure to get network manager to work with ndiswrapper, panel keeps locking up and won't respond to anything - kernel panics on trying to use kstars, kdenlive, kontact, gimp, gwenview and about 20 other packages...
<BarkingFish> do you want me to keep going or do you have a good idea? :)
<holstein> i think moving from *any* thing to somehting else is harder than just booting up something new, and learning it
<Torch> BarkingFish: graphics card and driver?
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: No way :D , I am only facing random crashing(doesn't takes the system down)
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, I'm using the 12 hr AM/PM widget clock , analog desktop clock , and now the weather stn , which finally works for my location
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: Nice
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Nice :)
<BarkingFish> Torch: ATI Radeon SE is the card, don't know what the driver is, or how to check
<kamilnadeem> BarkingFish: that "Nice" was for BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, have you considered using wicd-kde for your wifi NM?
<kamilnadeem> Guys I am thinking of using Kcalc instead of that calculator widget for my blogpost
<BarkingFish> yep, tried it before - it works with ndiswrapper but won't connect to wpa-psk and wpa2 networks, BluesKaj
<kamilnadeem> or let me see if there is some other calculator plasmoid available for install
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, well ,then at least you advising ppl to use an app that works :)
<BarkingFish> even though I know the password is correct, wicd-kde insists that it's not
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, it shouldn't need ndiswrapper
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: That is the point , My blog is intended for those total new users and one doesn't want to drop them on something that is not working
 * BluesKaj nods
<BarkingFish> no, but my wifi adapter does to make it work, BluesKaj - the native module doesn't operate it
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, what model wifi adapter/chip ?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Siemens Gigaset USB 108, Atheros AR5523 chip
<BarkingFish> should work on ath5k, but the VPID isn't in the list of supported equipment on that module
<BluesKaj> is the actual module ath5k
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> ath5k is supposed to support the atheros 5xxx series of wifi chips
<kamilnadeem> It seems I have to use Kcalc for the post , well it works. :)
<kamilnadeem> Take care everyone
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, is this an anomaly , that your particular wifi chip isn't supported , seems rather odd to me... wonder if it could be the router settings WPA/PSK ..maybe some invstigation into the router wifi setup is in order
<BarkingFish>  BluesKaj - I think it's a mistake that the chip isn't supported.  I've googled various linux topics in association with the VPID (129B:160C) and i can find stuff which is supposed to be supported (madwifi, etc) but doesn't work at all.
<BarkingFish> The only way I can get the stick to fire up is using ndiswrapper with the original net5523.inf from the disk which came with it, as the driver
<BarkingFish> I'm using the stick right now, and it works a treat.  I just wish it had operational native support instead of my having to go through the rigmarole of setting up ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> ok, BarkingFish , at least it works
<darkfine> whats going on?
<BarkingFish> If you'd've hung round long  enough, we'd have told you :P
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: hi - I reinstalled the system and it still didn't work, so I suspect it's a bug in the driver
<Kottizen> BluesKaj: tried to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737, and it lead me to the outdated tutorial of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Kottizen> manually changed the repository's name to natty and it worked, but I the kernel version was incorrect
<Kottizen> so I'm kinda stuck
<BluesKaj> Kottizen,  ok ...this might more up to date http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Setup_audio_over_HDMI_on_nVidia_GeForce/nForce_controller
<Kottizen> oh thanks - will try that!
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, I was going to mention yesterday, the .asoundrc file is also required but i got sidetracked by the kernel module mixup.
<anton__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darthanubis> kde 4.8beta aka 4.79?
<darthanubis> any chance we will get that?
<BluesKaj> maybe on 12.04
<darthanubis> how about 4.7.4?
<darthanubis> http://dot.kde.org/2011/12/07/stable-update-474-and-testing-release-48-beta2-available
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, I'm running 12.04  which uses kde 4.7.3 by default
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: not worried about 4.7.3 as I have that in 11.10. I asked about what the link I dropped is talking about? If not 4.7.8 then 4.7.4 making into 11.10?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, dunno , I'm not real concerned
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, it's up to you to try alpha/beta applications , but I would go to #KDE to find out more
<darthanubis> what are you talking about? Find what from #KDE?
<darthanubis> I'm asking will 4.7.4 be available in some form of PPA to 11.10 like every other update release?
<darthanubis> I also am not polling for "concern"
<darthanubis> If someone is knowledgable about the topic, then they can advise. If not, or they don't understand the question, then they need not be concerned with my query.
<BluesKaj> then stop polling , this is not the room for alph/beta application support
<darthanubis> it was not a poll
<darthanubis> it was a question
<darthanubis> not looking for support
<darthanubis> you aer obviously confused
<BluesKaj> it takes a question to poll
<zeppo> how can i reenable a internal audio device removed by kde? (i got a message that an internal audio device was removed and if i want to forget this device yes/no. i clicked yes, and i want to undo that)
<BluesKaj> zeppo, did you remove an audio application like plseaudio or some such ?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio
<zeppo> BluesKaj: no
<zeppo> check this
<BluesKaj> or install new audio hardware ?
<zeppo> BluesKaj: http://osdir.com/ml/kde-linux/2010-05/msg00000.html
<zeppo> no its a kde bug
<zeppo> or feature
<zeppo> (happens on every upgrade)
<BluesKaj> ok zeppo , sudo apt-get install-reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils , then reboot , don't click yes if that phonon dialog pops up when you relogin
<BluesKaj> oops zeppo wait ..correction
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<zeppo> BluesKaj: ok brb
<zeppo_> BluesKaj: tried it didnt work
<zeppo_> how can i tell the system to rescan my devices and load device modules on boot?
<BluesKaj> ok zeppo_ , you might have to remove pulseaudio . after rebooting you should get that phonon dialog again , then you'll have to install pulseaudio again and reload alsa , sudo alsa force-reload
<Snowhog> Kubuntu 11.10, KDE 4.7.3. Anyone know if/how to prevent Ksplash from scaling the background? I see that there are two binaries: /usr/bin/ksplashx and /usr/bin/ksplahs_scale. Is it as simple as using update_alternatives and creating a symlink to ksplashx?
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, I just use the desktop settings (rightclick on the desktop) , and under positioning = scaled , works fine on my large screen monitor
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: But that is for the Desktop Wallpaper. I'm talking about the background image that Ksplash uses after you login via KDM. KDM doesn't scale the background, but Ksplash does, and that makes for an uneven transition. This is happening because Ksplash is scaling by default the image it is pointed to.
<zeppo> BluesKaj: i fixed the phonon problem
<zeppo> i did:  sudo apt-get purge alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio
<zeppo> and then
<zeppo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  (which reinstalls the default packages)
<zeppo> and reboot
<zeppo> i got the phonon message about devices "removed", and i selected no and dont ask me again
<zeppo> which apparently is a bug cause it removed my analog internal audio device which is perfectly working
<zeppo> (and i got the same at another pc too)
<BluesKaj> ok Snowhog , sorry I misread your post, I don't use the pw login ..I'm the only use here at home so I set it to autologin
<scott__> i need to install windows on my netbook. i've already downloaded the .iso i'd like to install. and i realize i'll lose my kubuntu installation, but i'll partition later. my question is, how do i begin the install from the iso?
<holstein> scott__: from the windows iso?
<scott__> holstein: yes
<holstein> grub is all you will lose https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<scott__> mkay....still, how to begin the install?
<holstein> scott__: depends
<holstein> i dont know what iso you have, and i have no idea how you 'download' a windows installation CD
<holstein> but, i would check the documenation... most install CD's come with instructions, and its typically a matter or selecting it from the bios, or a bios key at boot
<scott__> holstein: i said i have the .iso, not the cd.
<scott__> i'm on a net book so....no dvd drive
<holstein> scott__: i would try a windows support channel
<holstein> when i have installed windows in the past, i select what i want to boot from the bios, just like with a linux install CD
<BluesKaj> scott__, burn the iso to a cd first then use the cd to installwindows , but be sure to make a ntfs partition for windows with gparted live cd
<scott__> holstein: again, i point out that i'm on a netbook, which means there isn't a cd tray from which to boot from
<holstein> when i used to try installing XP from USB stick, it was *not* trivial
<BluesKaj> oops
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Found a reasonable and simple solution to the scaling issue with Ksplash.
 * BluesKaj reminds himself to stay away from netbooks for dual booying
<holstein> either way, i would ask in a windows support channel about the best most current way to install your legally obtained windows version without bruning a CD
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, in grub ?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: No. As Ksplash is scaling the background image it is told to use, but KDM is not, I just modified the KDM Theme .xml file (/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos/horos.xml) and changed <normal wallpaper="Horos" scalemode="crop" /> to <normal wallpaper="Horos" scalemode="scale"/>
<Dragnslcr> I really wish X would stop segfaulting
<BluesKaj> graphics card driver/module problems perhaps , Dragnslcr ?
<Dragnslcr> That's my guess. I know there are a couple open bug reports about Intel drivers
<Snowhog> Shameless promotion of a slick and easy fix to smooth background image transition from KDM to Ksplash: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119655.msg281096#msg281096
<mbr> can anyone help me solve this: http://pastebin.com/vtJBhGcm ?
<gusnoceda> hola
<teij> salut
<traceurspirit> tg
<teij> windows est le best
<traceurspirit> cé kler
<teij> linux sa pue
<traceurspirit> vou ete une vi de merd
<teij> les pigeon vole
<teij> mange bolosse
<traceurspirit> ok..
<OerHeks> sudo service vocabulaire anglais -f
<teij> sorry man
<traceurspirit> t francai ??
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<terryg> Is there a kde app similar to gkrellm?
<Snowhog> terryg: Are you wanting an actual KDE GUI application that does what gkrellm does, or just something other than gkrellm? I (and many) use/prefer conky.
<mastercontrol_> this feels like the deep end.
<DarthFrog> Do your feet touch bottom? :-)
<mastercontrol_> im not sure if there is a bottom.
<mastercontrol_> its hard to un-ecm an ecm file in linux.
<mastercontrol_> not sure whats going wrong.
<teij> jijij
<mastercontrol_> any newBs online?
<markus> moin
<markus> trying to install mac os x, kubuntu and win xp on the same machine
<markus> the viatkos disk runs on my machine without problems
<markus> how would I start that project?
<markus> first create the partitions for all systems?
<markus> like ntfs for windows, then xfs and swap for linux and hfs+ for mac os?
<markus> experiences?
<BluesKaj> good luck with that
<markus> I tried to make my ntfs partition smaller. but that seems not to work
<markus> tried gparted. but that said there is an error on my disk
<markus> then I tried with partition magic
<markus> did not work neiter
<markus> damn
<BluesKaj> is this a mac ?
<markus> no. I have a normal notebook
<caraya> hi, my kubuntu can´t start:-( Just start login screen, but when I write log and pass, log screen coming again back:-( Another terminal (ctrl+alt+F?) work exactly and if I kill Xserv, and wirrite stratx  than kde start,
<caraya> some idea, aor know where is some log files? In Xorg.0.log can found anything wrong :-(
<BarkingFish> caraya: if you get your Xorg.0.log file, and open it, could you paste the contents of it to paste.ubuntu.com, so we can take a look?
<caraya> oh, sorry. Now is it on pastebin
<BarkingFish> can you post the link to the pastebin page?
<caraya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766371/
<BarkingFish> thank you
<caraya> I thank you :-) for attention :-)
<BarkingFish> You seem to have a lot of errors in the log, caraya - including the fact that the module which supports your graphics card is missing.
<BarkingFish> or at least, it can't be found
<caraya> but why working inf i write stratx in console?
<BarkingFish> maybe when your system starts up the first time, something is being missed.
<BarkingFish> But I found this: (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<BarkingFish> Your xorg configuration seems to be using fbdev to run your display
<BarkingFish> also, caraya - are you comfortable using English? We have a channel which operates in Czech if you need one :)
<BarkingFish> I'm not wishing to be rude, or to offend you, I'm simply offering you support in your own language if you wish to have it :)
<caraya> I yes, if you uunderstand my english:-)
<BarkingFish> I'm not having a problem, i'm just being polite and offering you the choice :)
<BarkingFish>  Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz.
<BarkingFish> But anyway, you say that if you use startx - your service starts up normally.  Do you know how to set your system so that it does not need you to login, but will load straight away?
<BarkingFish> brb
<caraya> i know this forum, but the people on them are very slovly for answer :-(
<BarkingFish> caraya - sometimes it can be like that here, too.
<caraya> BarkingFish: :-)
<BarkingFish> A lot of our users in the channel are in Europe, and some in the US.  It's either very early, or getting very late :)
<BarkingFish> i will brb
<BarkingFish> caraya - sorry about that :)
<caraya> its ok
<BarkingFish> Right.  Let us try something.  I am going to help you set up your machine, so you do not need to login.  I want to see if the login is what is causing this problem.
<caraya> the problem is may be in repositary, becouse if i can upgrade/update, then system write  http://paste.ubuntu.com/766387/
<BarkingFish> caraya: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<BarkingFish> oh damn
<BarkingFish> :/
<BarkingFish> hi again caraya :)
<BarkingFish> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<caraya> old one .... 9.10
<BarkingFish> oh wow.
<BarkingFish> That's pretty old.  I don't think then maybe that I can help you - I didn't start to use Kubuntu until 11.04
<caraya> but now i canot upgrade for smae problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/766387/
<BarkingFish> caraya: can you try a distribution upgrade?
<caraya> like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> or is that what you tried?
<caraya> dist_upgrade write nothing for upgrade
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> I've asked some friends in another channel, to see if they can help you since I know nothing of the version of kubuntu you are using.
<ikonia> caraya: it's a simple issue, that repo is not responding
<ikonia> caraya: that file is not on the server
<caraya> ikonia: and support is over?
<ikonia> caraya: support of what ?
<caraya> of 9.10
<ikonia> caraya: the repos for 9.10 are on oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<BarkingFish> ikonia: it's also an issue that when caraya tries to distro upgrade, nothing happens.  How can it be done to get them from 9.10 to the latest? is it possible?
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> there are instructions for how to deal with EOL releases
<BarkingFish> brilliant, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> but to get 9.10 to "current" before the upgrade, you'll need to use "oldreleases.ubuntu.com"
<caraya> thanks everione :-)
<BarkingFish> caraya: so you will need to change the repository you download from to the one ikonia mentioned
<BarkingFish> or rather, don't change it, but add it to your sources.
<caraya> BarkingFish: oki, thaks a lot
<canis__> in rekonq-Where is the download window, or it's equivilant, and why is it so hard to find?
<BarkingFish> canis__: I don't think you'll find that there is a download window in rekonq
<BarkingFish> as far as I know, when you download, it asks you where you want to save stuff, then saves it - you just get a progress bar pop up on the screen while it's saving
<canis__> That's my problem, I couldn't find it.  There is one, but it is in a very funky spot
<canis__> For some queer reason you have to open a new tab just to get to it.  I just found that out in the rekonq channel
<volker> hallo zsammen. Habe soeben kubuntu 11.10 installiert. Wie bekomme ich akonadi weg, ohne das das gesammte kde verschwindet?
<volker> oh- sry, may i have do write in english?
<Torch> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Torch> volker: also, current kde versions depend on akonadi
<volker> thx, for your answer. So what could i deinstall from this PIM programm? is there a list?
<Snowhog> volker: Would you please repost your question - in English?
<volker> yes, i do. I've installed kbuntu 11.10 today. now i want to deinstall akonadi. But the paketmanager tell me that in this case, kde-workspace an many other things will be gone.
<Torch> volker: why do you want to uninstall akonadi?
<Snowhog> volker: Correct. I don't think that you can uninstall akonadi - it is now intregal to KDE.
<volker> so - i search the way to deinstall akonadi - PIM...
<BarkingFish> volker: A lot of stuff in Kubuntu 11.10 relies on akonadi to work correctly - kmail needs it, for example.
<BarkingFish> If you uninstall it, you lose most of KDE. Simple.
<volker> i don't need kmail.
<Snowhog> volker: If you don't want to use Kontact/Kmail, you don't have to.
<Torch> volker: plasma depends on akonadi for the calendar widget, so you simply cannot uninstall akonadi as long as you want a KDE desktop
<Snowhog> volker: You can safely uninstall kontact and kmail if you don't want them.
<volker> ok, i understand. [but i don't agree ;-( ]  I only want KDE Desktop (no widget's) if i want more then i'll install that. But thanks a lot, i try it - file by file.
<billytwowilly> hi, updatedb.mlocat is hitting 100 % cpu usage and filling up my log files until the hard drive is full every time it runs.
<billytwowilly> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> if i want start ktimetracker i get this: Could not create the KTimeTracker part.
<noaXess> and tahts the console output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/766414/
#kubuntu 2011-12-11
<RedAshes> I just wanted to say, hoping some of the people who worked on it might be in here, that kubuntu, linux, and ubuntu, are the most loveable software I've ever used.  That it is free is unbelievable, & I appreciate all the FOR FREE work that has been done on this software, so that I can use it now, having contributed nothing, and paid nothing!
<RedAshes> I am probably mis-informed about linux, but a free operating system, for the most advanced tech, can't be beaten.
<prower> hello everyone :> would someone be able to run a uname -a for me in ubuntu 11.10? i need to see if the current kernel is the version that fixes the "safely eject" kernel panic
<valorie> prower, $ uname -a
<valorie> Linux valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<valorie> just upgraded the kernel today
<prower> thank you that looks like it should be the one with the fix...i hope :>
<RedAshes> how can I tell if my computer is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Torch> RedAshes: what CPU does it have?
<RedAshes> I don't know.. it is a dell latitude d830
<RedAshes> but I don't know wat the hardware is
<RedAshes> ubuntu 32 bit works
<Torch> RedAshes: 32 bit works on 64 but not the other way round
<Nineain> (Ohh wooaahhh) x3
<Nineain> You know you love me
<Nineain> I know you care
<Nineain> Just shout whenever,
<Nineain> And I'll be there
<Nineain> You want my love
<Nineain> You want my heart
<Nineain> And we would never, ever, ever be apart
<RedAshes> but it syas on dell's site that this comp supports 64 bit, & 64 bit works fine on here, but I still don't know
<Nineain> Are we an item?
<Nineain> Girl quit playin'
<Nineain> We're just friends,
<Nineain> What are you sayin'?
<Nineain> Said there's another as you look right in my eyes
<Nineain> My first love, broke my heart for the first time
<Nineain> And I was like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ooh
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> Like
<RedAshes> i used 64 bit linux on this comp and it worked, but I couldn't install the same software from package system, so I went back to 32 bit so that the package system would let me get the software I wanted
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<Nineain> I'm gone
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeah, yeah
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeahhh
<Nineain> Now I'm all gone
<[nyan]> flooooooooood :D
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeah, yeah
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeahhh
<Nineain> Now I'm all gone
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeah, yeah
<Nineain> Yeahh, yeahhh
<Nineain> Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, gone
<[nyan]> animo Nineain acabala enterita (?)
<Nineain> I'm gone
<TheTrash> If any 64bit software works, your computer is 64bit. Besides, your dell has a Core2Duo which is definitely 64bit.
<RedAshes> not all the same software is available in the 64 bit ubuntu
<Torch> RedAshes: for example?
<RedAshes> this is why I switched back to 32 from 63
<RedAshes> 64*
<RedAshes> I was trying to install ZSNES from apt-get command line..
<RedAshes> but it would REMOVE many programs like VLC and other emulators
<RedAshes> as well as libraries
<RedAshes> so I couldn't let the process continue
<RedAshes> but when I switched to 32 bit
<RedAshes> ZSNES installs without interfering with other software
<RedAshes> the package system on 64 bit is fucked up
<Torch> RedAshes: no it's not. it's working just fine.
<RedAshes> i could paste it for you but... that would require reinstaling my system
<DarthFrog> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RedAshes> I don't know enough to say it, but when I tried to install ZSNES, it would remove VLC
<RedAshes> and other libraries
<RedAshes> this is why i went back to 32 bit even though my computer supports 64 bit
<RedAshes> just for the software package system
<Torch> RedAshes: you're right, there's a problem with zsnes
<RedAshes> ZSNES on the 64 bit apt-get command... it removes the multimedia programs you have as well as emulators like mupen64
<Torch> RedAshes: yes, it does. there's no 64 bit version and the 32 bit version depends on too many other 32 bit libraries.
<RedAshes> I am currently using 32 bit and when I installed zsnes from command line it worked with no problems and installed only 1 package, zsnes.
<RedAshes> with 64 bit it removes many packages and installs several others
<RedAshes> plus, in 64 bit Lucid Lynx, it is posisble to get snes9x-gtk, but in 64 bit 11.10, snes9x-gtk is unavailable, & zsnes is the only option;
<RedAshes> also, in lynx, zsnes installs fine with 64 bit,
<RedAshes> it is with the newest version that this problem occurs
<RedAshes> it tells you in the old one that zsnes is not available in 64 bit
<dnivra> hello. where can find the option to "disable touchpad while typing" in KDE?
<holstein> dnivra: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/46299/how-to-disable-touchpad-tapping-when-typing-on-keyboard
<dnivra> holstein: i do have the package installed but do not find the option.
<holstein> this is an oldie :) http://www.cranked.me/2008/05/how-to-disable-touchpad-while-typing-in.html
<holstein> i would try that manually, and see if it still works... the startup will be different i think
<dnivra> before I try this, I should ask you. this seems to disable touchpad. what I actually want is my touchpad to work-it freezes when the charger is plugged in.
<dnivra> i was following suggestions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/82133/trackpad-freezes-on-ubuntu-11-10-often
<dnivra> my original question -> I am using kubuntu 11.10(completely updated) on a sony vaio vgnfw260j. I recently purchased a new charger for my laptop and ever since then I cannot use the touchpad when the laptop is charging-it freezes intermittently. it works fine when the battery is discharging. how can I fix this issue?
<holstein> dnivra: i was trying to disable the touchpad while typing... for errors like that, i would google the model and look for a bug
<holstein> sometimes you can find patches
<dnivra> one of the suggestions was the disable touchpad and that's why my first question. thanks for the answer to that holstein.
<dnivra> i'll try it out but isn't there a GUI method to do it. do you have it on your machine?
<holstein> dnivra: i dont have KDE on my machine ;)
<dnivra> bummer.
<holstein> i would just look for a general way to do it, like that 8.04 link suggests
<holstein> something that wont matter
<holstein> i would try some different live CD's and see if the issue is still ther
<holstein> e
<holstein> i would consider trying a mainline kernel, or running the LTS
<dnivra> here's soemthing funny-i don't have an Xorg.conf. I have an Xorg.conf.failsafe though.
<holstein> dnivra: you can put on in place if needed
<dnivra> okay.
<holstein> put one*
<dnivra> holstein: well the X server started but my touchpad is still not working.
<dnivra> holstein:
<holstein> dnivra: i thought you wanted to disable it?
<holstein> what broke it? the xorg.conf?
<dnivra> i am guessing so-guess what I added wasn't exactly correct.
<dnivra> my issue is that my touchpad doesn't work when I plug my charger. the click functions work fine but the movement doesn't.
<holstein> dnivra: its goint to be fiddly... i would try some different live CD's
<dnivra> live cd's aren't something I can get my hands on right now :(.
<holstein> note what kernel you are using if one seems to work well
<holstein> dnivra: you can make USB sticks... whatever you do
<dnivra> true but I do not have ISO's right now and on a low bandwidth connection.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> then, you'll just have to tweak that xorg.conf file
<holstein> just know how to rescue the system, and all is well
<dnivra> funny thing is that the touchpad works fine when the charger is unplugged but not when plugged.
<dnivra> is this rescue method fine-boot into recovery and remove the conf file. that's what i did last time.
<holstein> dnivra: yup.. or just rename it... whatever works for you
<dnivra> holstein: is this xorg.conf correct as per the link you gave me? http://paste.kde.org/157598/
<holstein> dnivra: yeah, but i thought there was more to it?
<holstein> anyways.. you can search around in some other potentially more busy buntu channels too
<holstein> you need an x pro
<dnivra> ah okay. i didn't get any response from #ubuntu on my original issue.
<dnivra> think I'll try my luck there again. thanks holstein!
<holstein> dnivra: anytime! good luck
<adrian_berg> Gwenview needs to have its plugins at the share prompt
<adrian_berg> Not in Plugins -> export
<adrian_berg> ...in Gwenview
<phoenix_firebrd> need a USB  boot disk creator which will accept windows images too
<dmatt> is there terminal based alternative for update natty->oneiric ?
<szal> !do-release-upgrade
<dmatt> isn't that only for ubuntu?
<szal> why should it be any different for Kubuntu?
<szal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<dmatt> if it is same, why synaptic does not offer me upgrade?
<dmatt> kpackagekit failed for me on two upgrades, i would like to have something more reliable for my main system
<szal> you asked for a way on the terminal, I gave you one, where's the problem?
<dmatt> szal: sorry, i did not mean to be rude, thank you for the help
<dmatt> i am just little bit frustrated with official recommended way to upgrade
<dmatt> and i am trying to understand where is the difference between various upgrade methods
<dmatt> is there any theoretical difference between do-release-upgrade and upgrading through kpackageit?
<manuel_> hello there =)
<manuel_> could some one help me please? i'm new at linux using
<rork> !ask | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<christopher> question: I have hp eb 8740w i5 8g ram i am getting errors installing 64b of kubuntu is there something special i need for my setup
<ikonia> christopher: what are the errors
<christopher> error reading line 2 .. then it starts spitting out numbers
<ikonia> at what point ?
<christopher> and letters ...one per line for about 20 lines then sits there
<christopher> as soon as it loaad the cd
<ikonia> christopher: do you get into the gui ? or is it before that
<christopher> before that
<ikonia> christopher: ok, so it's either a kernel panic, or it's a bad CD burn
<christopher> i was not sure if i had gotten a bad copy
<christopher> ok..
<ikonia> christopher: my suggestion would be to download the alternative install CD and try that
<ikonia> christopher: we should be able to progress from there
<christopher> is there a another place to get kubuntu besides the site
<ikonia> it sounds more like a kernel panic
<ikonia> christopher: get the alternative install CD
<christopher> what is on that?
<ikonia> christopher: the same as the normal CD
<manuel_> i've got a question: i need an instant messenger to use my icq account. kompete is out of date
<szal> only it's not a live CD, it's purely an installer
<ikonia> manuel_: empathy ?
<manuel_> my system is an powerbook g3 lombard
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> manuel_: the PPC ports are really unmaintained
<christopher> thanks IK
<manuel_> ikonia where i can get empathy?
<manuel_> hmm =(
<ikonia> manuel_: you may find problems getting current "stable "software
<ikonia> manuel_: it should be in the repo, but with the PPC ports, I don't know
<manuel_> i use kubuntu 6.06
<ikonia> manuel_: doubtful then
<szal> 6.06 is dead
<manuel_> its the only system that runs well on my old pb g3 lombard
<ikonia> manuel_: probably because that system is a "dead" system now in terms of achitechture
<manuel_> is there any way to get iqc air work on kubuntu 6?
<manuel_> =(
<manuel_> yes i know =( ppc will die =(
<manuel_> kubuntu 10 would work on my machine, but runs really slooow =(
<manuel_> and with ubuntu 10.04 emphaty works. but its too slow for me =(
<ikonia> manuel_: this is the limitations of you setup sadly
<manuel_> is there no way to get an actual instant messenger?
<ikonia> manuel_: the old stuff is unmaintained, and no new stuff is being back ported, the new stuff is too slow
<ikonia> manuel_: pidgin is included in 6.06
<manuel_> yes?
<manuel_> where can i find it?
<ikonia> manuel_: or "gaim" as it used to be called
<ikonia> manuel_: pidgin is an IM client, again, in the repos
 * szal doubts that Pidgin will be more up-to-date in 6.06
<ikonia> szal: it won't be more up to date,
<ikonia> szal: but ICQ isn't a protocol that's changing every week, so it may still work
<ikonia> doubt it
<manuel_> in the k-Menu i can only find Kompete =(
<ikonia> manuel_: you need to install it
<ikonia> manuel_: from the software repos
<manuel_> how can i install pidgin?
<manuel_> a okay =) and how can i do this/ it?
<ikonia> you'll need to install some gnome libraries too
<ikonia> manuel_: open the package manager, search for pidgin, click install
<manuel_> oh ok..
<manuel_> Adept is the package manager. is that right?
<ikonia> in 6.06 kubuntu, not sure what's default
<manuel_> the pm can't find pidgin. and if i search on google the actual version of pidgin is not compatible with my system =(
<faichele_> I've got a quite annoying problem on Oneiric (64 bit): I can't get the kernel to properly set up the sound card correctly.
<ikonia> manuel_: then you cxan't use it
<manuel_> hmm =(
<szal> ikonia: found a bug complaining about an ICQ protocol change on June 11, 2011..  wasn't that days before 6.06 went EOL?
<manuel_> and is there any way to get adobe flash player work on 6.06?
<manuel_> i love kubuntu and don't want to get back to ubuntu =(
<ikonia> szal: typical
<ikonia> manuel_: I think the PPC flash package will not work any more
<ikonia> manuel_: kubuntu/ubuntu are not different, they use the same flash package
<faichele_> The problem is a HDMI audio device that always registers itself as soundcard with device index 0.
<manuel_> hmm =(
<manuel_> ikona?
<ikonia> manuel_: what ?
<manuel_> and at all... thank you for your help =)
<manuel_> no i'll use icq on meebo =)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BarkingFish> Hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi BarkingFish
<adarshajoisa> i have a problem with my sound. some song in my collection keeps playing in the background, even though i don't have any player running. any idea y this happens? it's very irritating when i'm watching a movie or something. using kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, which music player do you use ?
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: amarok
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, make surew when you close it from the panel , when you shut it down.
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: yes, i do that (ctrl + q). also, i did a "ps -e | grep amarok
<adarshajoisa> amarok isn't running
<adarshajoisa> i also tried rebooting a few times. didn't work either
<BluesKaj> ok, which video player(s)?
<adarshajoisa> vlc
<adarshajoisa> that isn't running either
<BluesKaj> is the music always playing ?
<adarshajoisa> almost. it plays for like a minute, stops for a few seconds n continues. keeps happening
<adarshajoisa> i don't know whether it'll stop playing after the track is complete. it's playing a podcast that's more than an hour long. didn't try waiting till it completed.
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, is the podcast live or in your files?
<adarshajoisa> in my files. i have a collection.
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: ok, i just figured out using pavucontrol that it's the ALSA plugin for chrome that's playing it. how do i disable it?
<BluesKaj> looks tomme that chrome auto connecting to the music site
<BluesKaj> I would not remove the chrome plugin . I would delete the link
<adarshajoisa> yes. i think i fixed it. :) i had a internet radio extension on chrome. just uninstalled it and the sound stoped. Hope that fixed it.
<adarshajoisa> Oops! anyways, i wasn't using it much. doesn't matter. :P thanks a lot! :)
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, try a different site that serves audio , and make sure the link doesn't stick
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: yep. will do that. :)
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, btw , i use chromium-browser ...it's much more kde friendly and has fewer bugs ..all your chrome sttings will transfer to chromium if you install it
<adarshajoisa> ok. it's not in ubuntu repository, rit?
<BluesKaj> yes it is , as chromium-browser
<adarshajoisa> oh, yes. got it. :)
<adarshajoisa> oh, and BluesKaj, i also have another problem with my audio. when i plug in my headphones, my laptop speakers don't turn off. i have to do it manually using pavucontrol. any idea y i have this problem?
<juli> privet
<darthanubis> anyone aware of KDE 4.7.4 becoming available to 11.10?
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, that's actually not a real problem , some ppl can't turn the speakers off, even with pavucontrol .. you're lucky :)
<adarshajoisa> lol. :) bug in pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, no I think it's in alsa  , but it depends on the soundcard and kernel module/driver
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: ok. i guess i'll just have to live with it.
<BluesKaj> well adarshajoisa at least you can turn them off
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: yes. :D otherwise i'd have a very pissed off roommate.
<darthanubis> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119608.0
<darthanubis> for those who are concerned
<BluesKaj> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Research> hello, good news here
<Research> j'
<daftone> i see what kind of good news did you bring
<Research> episode three is coming
<BluesKaj> Research, stop trolling , do you have a question?
<BluesKaj> good
<Zearta> hello there, anyone can help me ?
<Zearta> nobody?
<Zearta> i would like to install a windows 7 theme on kde
<Zearta> how can i do ?
<maystar> Hello Zearta! You should be able to install it in the Desktop Design section of your system settings
<BluesKaj> maystar, he's gone
<maystar> I'm not sure how they are named in english, my KDE is german
<maystar> ah, ok
<maystar> thanks
<BluesKaj> but i you're interested , http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=105559
<BluesKaj> if
<maystar> thanks, but i'm happy with the standard design
<BluesKaj> same here ...dunno why ppl install linux and then try to make it look like windows , unless they're trying to hide it from the boss , which seems to be the case in a lot of these requests
<ScottyK> greetings! on a 11.10 32-bit netbook, I keep getting authentication errors when I do an apt-get update and it hits the extras.ubuntu package
<ScottyK> error message - http://paste.kde.org/157844/
<oxymoron> Hi, I recently updated to KDE 4.7.3 and uhm IO slave for Dolphin doesnt work,  and Lancelot menu disabled. Removed Lancelot and wanted to add Kickoff instead, but found out that I cannot even see any components at all to apply to activity bar.
<oxymoron> Anyone?
<faichele_> oxymoron: Difficult to determine the actual cause in my own experience; what will restore a default KDE configuration: Rename the hidden .kde folder in your home directory, then logout and login again.
<lnxslck> does anyone runs a laptop with an external tft?
<erik1397> what happened to the back button in the kmenu? as i remember it, in kde4 you could just go back using a back button on the left side of the kmenu
<littlegirl>  Does anybody know which widget I need to put back into place (after mysteriously losing it) so that I get notified of updates?
<littlegirl> I used to get a little pop-up that said I have software that can be updated, and the package manager has the setting turned on to notify me, but I'm not being notified.
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: yes, right click the systray and open the settings
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: in there, there should be a entry for notifications, just toggle the tick box and you're done
<AciD_> hi
<AciD_> I'm recently (since 1 week) observing much more segfault randomly on my system. Firefox isn't not stable at all and crashes regularly. apt-get most of the time dies with segfault. nepomuk too, but that's not new. Am I alone in this case since last sunday ? Is there a solution ?
<littlegirl> shadeslayer: Everything is checked already, but thank you so much for letting me know about that. It gives me a new area to investigate. (:
<ScottyK> greetings! on a 11.10 32-bit netbook, I keep getting authentication errors when I do an apt-get update and it hits the extras.ubuntu package
<ScottyK> error message - http://paste.kde.org/157844/
<OerHeks> ScottyK, try changing the mirror ?
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: :)
<shadeslayer> OerHeks: I don't think extras.ubuntu.com is mirrored
<ScottyK> Right now I've got United States selected.
<OerHeks> all repository's are, shadeslayer , i run the local dutch mirror, no problem
<shadeslayer> Oh ... okay, I just thought extras wasn't mirrored
<ScottyK> I'm checking out another mirror right now..
<haakonn> strange problem: some windows, such as konsole and youtube in firefox, just stops redrawing until i force them by alt-tabbing or something similar. i use the intel graphics driver in oneiric. has anyone seen this before? it's so annoying.
<oxymoron> faichele_: Thanks :)
<faichele_> oxymoron: If you're looking for application-specific configuration data (like browser bookmarks for Konqueror), these are saved in the subfolder you renamed; you should be able to move individual directories to the newly created .kde folder to restore the old configuration.
<oxymoron> faichele_: Thanks :) Well really NOTHING works, its like all config files just disappeared. Sorry to say, but really amateur of KDE devs or whoever caused the problem.
<jasmin> hiii
<jasmin> any one help me out
<jasmin> $ iperf -s
<jasmin>  bind failed: Address already in use
<jasmin> how do i fix it
<jasmin> on vm ware
<jasmin> two virtual machine
<BluesKaj> jasmin, more detail pls
<BarkingFish> Evening all. I think I need a little help here.  I need to install a font on Kubuntu 11.10 - but searching the repositories, I can't find one in this script.  If I find one, how do I install it?
<BarkingFish> The script is a South Asian script, called Gurmukhi - it's the same script that the Sri Guru Granth Sahib and the Sikh Gurbani prayers are written in.
<AciD_> Hi, I'm trying to use 2560x1440 resolution on my 27", but ubuntu only gives me 1980x1200 maximum resolution. Can I force a bigger resolution ? I have a intel i5-2410M using the internal hd 3000 graphics gpu.
<AciD_> 1980x1080 even
<AciD_> dang, I can't write : I meant to say : 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> AciD_, we saw you at #ubuntu asking the same Q , pls don't crosspost
<bobthefukuman> i'm home
<Alonea> ok, so I made a bootable usb with persistence. How do I get it to auto go into the OS without having to click the Try Kubuntu every time?
<Tech-1> bobthefukuman:  sup with the dorky nic man
<BluesKaj> bob ....man you'd better change that nick, or be booted
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BluesKaj> Pici, you available ?
<koleoptero> has anyone used pulseaudio-equalizer with kubuntu 11.10?
<Tech-1> i prolly wouldnt, ive read too many bad things
<koleoptero> I've used it with huge success in other DEs and setups
<koleoptero> but not with kubuntu recently
<Tech-1> cool
<koleoptero> I probably will but thought to ask first in case someone knows anything I should look out for
<Stronze> i hooked an hdmi cable to my laptop and not getting sound thru the TV
<Stronze> can someone point me in the right direction to getting sound to play on the tv thru an hdmi cable?
<BarkingFish> have you routed your sound to play through the hdmi?
<BarkingFish> I assume not, since you're asking how to do it :)
<Stronze> this is my first time using an hdmi cable
<BarkingFish> press alt + f2  and in the box which appears, type   systemsettings
<Stronze> its open
<BarkingFish> ok, click on Multimedia in the Hardware section, then in the next window, click Phonon
<Stronze> i see audo cds and phonon in left panel
<BarkingFish> yeah, click the phonon button
<Stronze> *click*
<BarkingFish> OK, now click on "Video" under the Audio Playback section, and tell me what sound devices you have on the right
<Stronze> whats next?
<Stronze> internal audio analog stereo
<BarkingFish> that's it?
<Stronze> yes
<BarkingFish> oh boy...
<BarkingFish> !hdmi
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> One second then.
<Stronze> i dont like the sound of that
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Are you about? I'm gonna need some help with this one.  Routing sound to HDMI lead into a tv, but there's no HDMI output in the Phonon section.  I'd assume it's pulseaudio at play, do we need to switch Stronze to using Alsa only?
<BarkingFish> Stronze: Pulseaudio is notorious for hiding outputs and shoving everything into one sound device... Alsa is better, it shows you all the available outputs and the like, it'll be easier once we get you onto alsa.
<Stronze> your calling upper managment? thats scary
<Stronze> :P
<BarkingFish> The problem is, I can't remember how to do it :)
<BarkingFish> I'm recovering from a major head injury, and some of the stuff I used to know, I don't now. So I need help :)
<BarkingFish> My calling upper management is only because I need to work out what the heck to do :)
<Stronze> ouch, sky diving?
<BluesKaj> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Hi :)
<BarkingFish> Did you see my note before the fallout exploded everywhere?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, is the hdmi out on your onboard card or the same one you are using now , if so just make sure your spdif ctrl in alsamixer is enabled and turned up past 90%
<BarkingFish> It's not my machine, BluesKaj
<Stronze> its mine
<BarkingFish> I'm helping Stronze - he's trying to play into his TV via HDMI, but no audio is passing
<BluesKaj> ok Stronze , anyway dothe conditions I described apply ?
<Stronze> care to break that down to dumnanese?
<BarkingFish> lol
<Stronze> dumbanese*
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: He's only got one output in phonon, makes me think Pulseaudio has jiggered with his sound config - normally in alsamixer, with pulseaudio in place, I only see one volume control...
<BarkingFish> I want to get pulseaudio off here too, so I can get back to having a decent sound config, but since I can't remember how, I can't tell anyone else.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is hit and miss , it mostly works but not always , type alsamixer in the terminal, Stronze then look for a control that's labelled spdif , if you hit f5  you migfht even see an hdmi ctrl listed
<BluesKaj> turn those ctrls up with the arrow key and navigate with them as well , also use the M key to remove the mute indicator from any of the ctls
<Stronze> blueskaj, barking fish - master 100   headphone 100<>100   speaker 100<>100  pcm 100<>100  Mic boos 0<>0  s.pdif 00  s/pdif d 00  s/pdif 1 MM
<BluesKaj> and if you see automute enabled use the up arrow ket to disable it
<Stronze> oh beep 00 auto mut enabled internal 100<>100
<BluesKaj> Stronze, can you take an alsamixer screenshot and pastebin \it pls
<Stronze> #gm um can terminal do a screenshot or am i restricted to full moniter screen shot? im have twin view up
<BluesKaj> Stronze, if you use the f5 key , it should show the hdmi ctrl as well , spdif has to be turned up for the hdmi to get a signal
<BluesKaj> of course crank the hdmi too
<Stronze> f5 dhowed more bars but no hdmi and i cant control s/pdif, d and 1 to turn up volume
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop ?
<Stronze> yes, found out i cna fiddle with print screen so pic up up shortly
<archenroot> check
<Alonea> ok, so I made a bootable usb with persistence. How do I get it to auto go into the OS without having to click the Try Kubuntu every time?
<HFSPLUS> Whats up everyone?
<BluesKaj> does it have dual graphics cards , one for normal use  and another that takes over for heavier media apps ?
<HFSPLUS> How the fuck r u?
<BluesKaj> sorry Stronze ,read my post above
<Alonea> and hey BluesKaj, still chilling over here I see. I pop back in every few months
<Stronze> blue - i dont believe it has 2 graphics cards
<Stronze> blueskaj i could have sworn paste bin had an up load photo option but im not seeing it
<BluesKaj> imagebin
<Stronze> http://imagebin.org/188118
<BluesKaj> Stronze, your automute is still enabled , use the up arrow key to disable that
<Stronze> auti mut disabled
<BluesKaj> Stronze, I'm not really well versed on the hdmi audio thing , I use coax out on my setup , also look into setting up an .asoundrc file ;...I have to go ...dinnertime here
<Stronze> laters blue
<Stronze> barkingfish - upper management had to leave :/
<Stronze> barkingfish - brb coffin nail
<BarkingFish> yeah, I saw.  Unfortunately, since I'm stuck on what to do, you may need to come back tomorrow when upper management is around. Or failing that, someone else could help you here :)
<BarkingFish> I'm having one myself, Stronze :)
<Stronze> barkingfish - back
<BarkingFish> wb
<Stronze> barkingfish - should i uninstall whole audio and re-install?
<BarkingFish> Right, as I was saying, unless anyone else here can help you, I think you may have to come back some other time.
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't do that just yet, your problem may be fixable
<Stronze> anyone know how to get hdmi sound going thru the TV?
<Stronze> barkingfish - interesting. internal audio digital stero (HDMI) and (iec958) is now listed in alt f2 systemsettings multimedia but its greyed out
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> give me a second then
<BarkingFish> Stronze: It definitely sounds to me like pulseaudio is messing things up. Let me see if I can figure out from the net, how to knock it on the head for you.
<BarkingFish> Give me a few while I go look
<Stronze> hmm its working kinda
<Stronze> i went to audio hardware setup and set profile and connector around and only plays thru tv but not computer
<BarkingFish> Stronze: I think I found out how to do this :)
<BarkingFish> Which helps me a lot, cause as soon as I'm finished sorting this out with you, I'm gonna do it myself :)
<Stronze> is there a way for sound to play on tv and computer?
<BarkingFish> not that I'm aware of.
<BarkingFish> Or I should say, not that I can remember being aware of :)
<Stronze> so i gotta go back and forth
<BarkingFish> not necessarily
<BarkingFish> you can set sound devices to play in order of preference under phonon - I'll help you with that in a mo
<BarkingFish> if one's not connected, the fallback will play
<BarkingFish> in the mean time, do you want to try this? It may help, and if not, it can be reversed
<Stronze> i gotta idiot proof this so my sister in law and brother can do it when they wanna watch movies since im not allowing them to play movies for my nephew on my 360
<BarkingFish> ok
<Stronze> sure ill try
<BarkingFish> right - can you open up a terminal, and at the prompt, type:   kate  ~/.pulse/client.conf
<BarkingFish> when you get into the file - look for a line which says   autospawn = yes
<BarkingFish> you need to change the yes, to a no - then save the file
<Stronze> file is blank
<BarkingFish> ????
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> ok. Let me go have a looky here.
<Stronze> i dont know if it matters but i run kubuntu gui over ubuntu install
<BarkingFish> no, it shouldn't matter
<BarkingFish> The instructions appear to be the same for both kubuntu and ubuntu
<Stronze> i copy pasted what you wrote
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> I know why. They moved the client conf :)
<BarkingFish> try this: sudo kate /etc/pulse/client.conf
<Stronze> done
<BarkingFish> in there, find the line   autospawn=yes    and change it to autospawn=no
<BarkingFish> save it
<BarkingFish> and then close kate :)
<Stronze> done
<BarkingFish> right, you're back at the prompt?
<Stronze> yeps back in terminal ~/documents$
<BarkingFish> next thing then is to type this:   killall pulseaudio
<Stronze> cd?
<BarkingFish> we've just set pulseaudio not to start itself, and once it's killed, any other sound system like alsa, should take over
<Stronze> should i cd out of ~/documents?
<BarkingFish> not necessary just yet :)
<BarkingFish> You're fine there for a moment
<BarkingFish> What I need you to do now is to just reboot your machine, then when you come back, tell me if you have any sound from your laptop on restart
<Stronze> movie sound stopped then gota soft beep noise
<Stronze> okay
<Stronze> brb
<BarkingFish> see you in a moment :)
<BarkingFish> btw, I'm gonna reboot too - i just did that here :)
<BarkingFish> see you shortly, I'll be back
<BoomerBile> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up wireless connections using wpa2 personal without using network manager and preferably with bonding support... i've got the bonding set up but I have no idea how to use the new /etc/network/interfaces file with wpa2 or wireless
<BarkingFish> Stronze - you back yet?
<BarkingFish> Yahaa :)
<BarkingFish> Hi dude - right, did you hear anything?
<Stronze> barkingfish - sound plays on laptop but not tv
<Stronze> but thats straight from boot up and not messing with anything
<BarkingFish> ok, we've got a couple more things for you to do before we can declare this fixed, and I've got mine working with these.
<Tech-1> does he have to go to terminal and ... gstreamer-properties and change it to alsa ?
<BarkingFish> I have sound everywhere, and I've *uninstalled* pulseaudio
<BarkingFish> Tech-1: nope
<Tech-1> ok
<BarkingFish> not for this :)
<BarkingFish> Stronze: this might be a bit laborious, but trust me, it's better this way :)
<BarkingFish> can you open up a terminal again for me please?
<Stronze> im use to that with this :/
<Stronze> its never a simple solution for me
<BarkingFish> Stronze: it used to be second nature to me, i've been on linux almost 11 years :)
<BarkingFish> since my whack on the head and the subsequent issues from it, i've been back to learning again.
<Stronze> going on 3 - 4 years for me but i dont tinker with it. if it works, i dont touch it
<Stronze> you never did say how you hit your head
<BarkingFish> You asked me earlier how I did it... I got the corner of an open trunk door on an SUV through my forehead
<BarkingFish> while I was walking :)
<Tech-1> ouch!
<Stronze> ouch, someone hit you with their truck?
<BarkingFish> no, Stronze - i was backing out of my friends flat, he's wheelchair bound and was blocking the doorway, so I couldn't turn round.
<BarkingFish> I backed out, turned round to walk across the pavement, and walked into it.
<Stronze> ouch
<BarkingFish> anyway, enough of me, let's get you fixed before my net connection goes down for the night :)
<Stronze> lol
<BarkingFish> Ok, you're in a terminal - I need you to cd to your home directory, and   rmdir .pulse/
<BarkingFish> *sorry, rmdir -rf .pulse/
<BarkingFish> then  rm .pulse-cookie
<Stronze> slow down there sparky
<BarkingFish> :)
<Stronze> cd ~/stronze?
<BarkingFish> cd /home/stronze
<BarkingFish> you have to use -rf on the command, since the directory has stuff in it, and won't remove normally while it's full :)
<BarkingFish> so once you've done those things, tell me, and we'll move on :)
<Stronze> im remember wrong or stronze@stronze-laptop:~$  is correct?
<zeppo_>  i am using xmonad (in ubuntu). what tool can i use to see information about the system on desktop? (like sensor info of cpu.temp.mem usage,net activity etc)
<BarkingFish> if you're in your home directory, Stronze - you're in the right place
<BarkingFish> normally when you open a terminal like konsole, you're in your home directory anyway
<Stronze> rmdir: invalid option -- 'r'
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> right, try rm -rf .pulse/
<Stronze> nothing happened, just flashed and back to home dir
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> that directory has gone though
<BarkingFish> now -    rm .pulse-cookie  please
<Stronze> back to home dir
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> now   killall pulseaudio
<Stronze> home dir , movie sound died and soft beep
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> next one - sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<BarkingFish> you should have about 5 packages to uninstall
<Stronze> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 8 to remove and 259 not upgraded.
<Stronze> After this operation, 4,641 kB disk space will be freed.
<BarkingFish> yeah, you must have a couple of plugins for pulseaudio - take the whole lot out :)
<Stronze> *plays jeopardy theme*
<Tech-1> lol
<BarkingFish> i only had 5 to go, I had just a basic pulseaudio install
<Stronze> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<BarkingFish> yep
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: :)
<Stronze> all of that in one line in terminal or is that 2 steps?
<BarkingFish> on one line, I'd assume :)
<BluesKaj> oops , anyway that command takes out pulse in one line , or so I thought :)
<BarkingFish> yes it does
<BarkingFish> That's the one I forgot when I nailed my head, BluesKaj :)
<Stronze> makes it hard to copy paste when you break it up in 2 lines :/
<BarkingFish> I went a-googling to get the right answer :)
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: my way worked anyhow, at least for me
<BarkingFish> I'm doing it with Stronze the way I did mine
<BluesKaj> yeah BarkingFish , sorry to hear about your accident ..that's gotta be a bummer
<Stronze> look at the bright side, you cleared some olf useless data and recovered mor brain drive space :P
<BarkingFish> well I'm into my 12th week of brain scans, hospital visits, and best of all, no work and still getting paid :)
<BluesKaj> np BarkingFish , pulse is a pita mostly anyway , altho i need it for webaudio
<BarkingFish> I wish they'd go back to using artsd - at least everything functioned with that
<BarkingFish> anyway, Stronze - how are you getting on?
<Stronze> its still downloading
<BluesKaj> yeah hdmi is putting linux sound behind the 8 ball IMO
<Stronze> slow connection
<BarkingFish> I remember after I did what I did to mine, I rebooted again and then went into the multimedia / phonon bit in systemsettings, and rearranged my sound devices
<Stronze> i bought a wifi repeater that i stick outside to caputer an open wifi connection
<BarkingFish> Stronze: nice :)
<BarkingFish> I get wifi using a parabolic dish and a usb stick superglued to my window
<Tech-1> lol
<Stronze> i been thinking of doing that
<BarkingFish> The parabolic dish is a steel cooking bowl, and it's glued to the window over the top of the wifi stick
<Stronze> home dir
<Tech-1> you could use mirrors
<Stronze> would mirrors give better reception?
<Tech-1> if they are strong enough
<Tech-1> cheap ones will absorb
<BarkingFish> I use the bowl so I can focus all the incoming signals onto the stick - and my wifi went up to 94% incoming signal on the first day I set it up :)
<Stronze> im wanting to use an old satellite dish with a usb stick
<BluesKaj> heh, my neighbours finally smartend up and actaully put pw protection on their wep
<Tech-1> haha
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Ah.  Remember, most times, people are silly enough to use the SSID as their password :)
<Stronze> im in home dir, next step please
<BarkingFish> They're the silly ones.
<Tech-1> backtrack 5 ftw
<BarkingFish> Stronze: if you've done all of that, iirc the next step was reboot, then do the multimedia devices setup in systemsettings to find which devices you have output on
<Stronze> i tried backtrack on my old laptop and it password protected boot up and i can no longer use it
<Stronze> i thought bk5 would be a seperate OS but it installed within in ubuntu
<BarkingFish> Stronze: that's odd.  Did it ask you to set a password?
<Stronze> no
<Stronze> im gonna wipe it and restinstall
<Stronze> when im not being lazy
<Stronze> re-install*
<Stronze> brb reboot
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, what are youi aiming at with the bowl ?
<BarkingFish> A public wifi repeater installed by our ISP
<BluesKaj> like imax ?
<BarkingFish> they fitted us cable 6 weeks ago, and borked the install so nobody's cable connection works
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: yeah
#kubuntu 2012-12-03
<xixor> Howdy ya'll..  Trying to update my system with muon, it is failing saying that the proper authentication was not provided, but it never pops up the dialog asking for the admin/root password.  Anyone know whats up?
<xixor> Trying to teach my gf how to use Kubuntu.  KDE is pretty easy.  Getting into her session is difficult.  Oh, I'm logged in, go to Kmenu->create session… click on the "Unused" thingy, ok, now login.  Oh, you're already logged in, hit cntrl+shift+F8
<xixor> Is there a way to get the picture in the user account profiles to show up on the lightdm login screen?
<tsimpson> xixor: cp ~/.face.icon ~/.face
<heathjs> so... webgl works in firefox and google-chrome... not chromium...
<heathjs> but kde doesn't detect opengl...
<heathjs> thus no desktop effects...
<heathjs> so confuuused
<doctorpepper> hi guys!!
<personal> how difficult is it to install printer drivers in kubuntu
<datruth> is there away to screen my screen brightness I don't think its getting as bright as it could
<personal> anybody say anything in here?
<personal> welcome to boredom headquarters
<personal> welcome to boredom headquarters anyone talking?
<EmmEight> what is the command to open up the network manager
<shadeslayer> ohai people
<shadeslayer> who wants to QA some firefox packages which have KDE integration?
<spike_sfh> hi all
<timeship> how can i use it?
<timeship> OK, I see
<heliocastro> Morning
<heliocastro> Anyone knows if ksshaskpass is working ?
<Tm_T> morning
<simplew> kubuntu was patched to change the default text editor to kate (instead kwrite)?
<heliocastro> It seens doesn't matter if you put in env, it never execs it with ssh-add
<Tm_T> simplew: hm?
<simplew> Tm_T: im trying to check if this was changed upstream of if was a kubuntu change
<Tm_T> simplew: I don't remember such change being made on either
<Tm_T> but then, I'm unsure what's default these days anyway /:
<simplew> Tm_T: now its kate thats the default editor instead kwrite
<Tm_T> simplew: how you check what is default?
<simplew> Tm_T: create a new user
<Tm_T> simplew: considering those things tend to change heavily based on the order of packages being installed
<simplew> Tm_T: hu???
<Tm_T> simplew: if you install wine, you might end up having "notepad" as your text editor
<Tm_T> no I'm not kidding /:
<simplew> yofel_: could you please help clarifying if the default text editor change to kate is a kubuntu change or if is an upstream change?
<simplew> Tm_T: not really
<Tm_T> simplew: this has happened me way too many times its not even funny anymore (ok, it is in its own way)
<simplew> Tm_T: that never happened to me
<yofel_> we traditionally used kate by default and IIRC didn't even ship kwrite. The reason it wasn't the default lately was due to a patch that went missing. It's back now so kate should be the default again
<simplew> yofel: which patch is that?
<yofel> kate-4.9.4/debian/patches/kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch
<Tm_T> heliocastro: is kdsshaskpass your sshaskpass provider per dpkg-alternatives?
<simplew> yofel: i was expcting for a kdelibs patch... :/
<heliocastro> humm, no, but i set the script direct on autostart
<heliocastro> Ohh, new kde
<yofel> simplew: it was in kdesdk before. The patch got lost when kdesdk was split and kate got its own package
<simplew> yofel: could you provide the url for that patch, cant find it
<heliocastro> Tm_T: Yes, it is
<yofel> simplew: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch
<simplew> yofel: oh its the initalpreferences set, thanks :)
<simplew> yofel: but if kde uses kwrite as default text editor why kubuntu changes it to kate?
<Tm_T> ...because we don't ship both in default install?
 * Tm_T goes check manifest file
<simplew> by the way in kate.desktop apepars the same entry twice, InitialPreference=9   and in last last: InitialPreference=8
<Tm_T> yup, kwrite isn't on default install
<simplew> yofel: when i do 'bzr co ubuntu:kate'  the source files appear already patched?
<Tm_T> heliocastro: hmm, I just installed ksshaskpass, didn't do any changes and things are already asking it, so looks like it is working here
<heliocastro> Tm_T: I forgot to mention, i don'e use a standard single id_dsa
<Tm_T> ah
<heliocastro> I use three different named dsas
<yofel> simplew: hum, that warrants investigation then
<heliocastro> before fedora kde was handling well
<heliocastro> Tm_T: I saw that kubuntu kde is handling only id_dsa
<Tm_T> heliocastro: interesting, I wonder what makes the difference
<heliocastro> That's the reason my config imported is not working
 * yofel use id_rsa
<yofel> oh, ksshaskpass
<yofel> nvm me
<heliocastro> yofel: If you have one single is fine
<heliocastro> but i have the necessity of have three
<yofel> ah, I have an id_rsa and id_dsa and usually authentiy to the ssh-agent in konsole and later forget about it
<simplew> yofel: seams the fetched source fiels are really patched...
<heliocastro> Tm_T: ssh-add is even not working exportin SSH_ASKPASS
<heliocastro> only command line
<yofel> simplew: yeah, that's the default for dpkg-source at least. I'm not sure how the UDD branches work here
<heliocastro> Tm_T: Interestewing behavior comparison, a single ssh-add command, without any input, ask all keys
<heliocastro> maybe fedora has a patch on it
<simplew> yofel: but i dont get why was that patch created since kate.deskto already have InitialPreference=9
<yofel> simplew: we're talking about that in -devel right now. I don't get it either
<simplew> i have just joined
<simplew> yofel: if you do a change in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list you need to logout to changes take effect?
<yofel> no idea
<simplew> brb
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<susundberg> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi susundberg
<_dns__> Libreoffice is extremely ugly in KDE
<_dns__> does anyone know how to tweak this ?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> _dns__: can you post a snapshot of libreoffice?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: more or less, what's up?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdeplasma-addons.git&a=commit&h=7e6922616963b3b0d571699f64c79ac53c08da8d
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdeplasma-addons.git&a=commit&h=b4d257bcf717d1b9f8b343ff4211e8b1d083a719
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the patch cannot make it to 4.9.4, so can you backport?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: will do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: added, will be in our 4.9.4 updates
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: cool
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you
<Katbuntu> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Katbuntu: hi
<Katbuntu> Hi phoenix_firebrd
<KehateSensei> Hey all... has anyone ever gotten a short read error while partitioning and formating ext filesystems in gParted? I can do Fat, NTFS but not linux supported filesystems
<Guest2695> como puedo cambiar el nick??
<nuevo_nick> entra "/nick nuevo_nick"
<Guest2695>  /nick nuevo_deyna
<Guest2695>  "/nick nuevo_deyna"
<Guest2695>  "/deyna_nick"
<Guest2695> ....
<BarkingFish> Evening all.  Anyone know in the recent batch of KDE updates about 48h back, whether pulseaudio was updated?  It's not capturing correctly on my system now, and I have to figure out why.
<Catbuntu> Hi
<Catbuntu> Hi
<rork> hello
<Doyle> yo.
<Doyle> instead of exiting a script, is there a way to keep it running?
<Doyle> maybe an &
<Doyle> while calling it with service
<yofel> &, nohup or start-stop-daemon can be used to keep something running in the background
<yofel> service? you mean an init script? If it's supposed to keep running there has to be something that does keep running by itself
<Doyle> ya. I made a test service to configure nagios against
<yofel> you could then make a service config in /etc/init/ to manage it
<Doyle> It writes teh start/stop logs fine, but the processes doesn't stay alive
<Doyle> ahh.. so I just need seomthing like "nohup touch dog.txt"
<Doyle> in the script
<Doyle> or, would a "nohup echo 'poo' >> /dev/null" be better?
<yofel> nah, I misunderstood the question. They'll help to prevent it being killed if the shell vanishes. But not prevent the application from terminating itself
<yofel> does it keep running if you run it in the foreground?
<Doyle> nope
<yofel> then you'll have to work that out first
<Doyle> http://pastebin.com/aD1mfZYR
<Doyle> it's saved as /etc/init.d/fearservice
<Doyle> it all works... but it doesn't stay alive. I know the answers going to be simple
#kubuntu 2012-12-04
<Chaos7Theory> Heyo
<Chaos7Theory> I'm wondering something about Muon
<Chaos7Theory> Since this is my first time using Kubuntu, what's the 'Full Upgrade' option for and what does it exactly mean in that case by 'Upgrade'?
<tsimpson> Chaos7Theory: it means it will allow the upgrade of packages that require new packages to be installed, rather than only ones that don't require any new packages
<tsimpson> it's not going to do a release upgrade (to the "next" version of Kubuntu)
<Chaos7Theory> Is it not on by default since it adds a lot data?
<Chaos7Theory> Since a large amount of packages are labeled 'Upgradeable'
<tsimpson> no, it just gives you the option to not have new packages installed
<tsimpson> sometimes it may be many packages, sometime none, and sometimes somewhere in-between
<Chaos7Theory> I'm also confused since there doesn't seem to be an option for default IME anymore
<lor_> hello
<lor_> anybody here?
<lor_> hello~?
<Fuzzles272> is this the kubuntu channel?
<InspectorCluseau> read the topic?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I just did a fresh install of 12.10 and I can't connect to the Internet (using a wired connection). Oddly enough, I can connect to the network and pull up my router's web interface page just fine. Any ideas?
<avihay> contrast: try ping 173.194.70.101 or going to http://173.194.70.101/
<contrast> avihay: That seems to work, it took me to Google...
<avihay> yes, that's one of google's  servers
<avihay> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<avihay> uhh, anyway, you are connected too the internet, you just have some DNS issue
<avihay> too->to
<avihay> oh, and I don't know how to fix that, or what further info to ask from you, so if anyone knows, feel free to chip in
<contrast> avihay: Hmm, alright... At least now I can use Google on the problem machine. :D Thanks!
<avihay> well, it will give you results, but you'll still need DNS to access the sites
<contrast> Ahh, of course.
<avihay> atleast you have a better definition of the problem and now google can help
<contrast> Indeed. Thanks again.
<liqiao> :-/
<liqiao> have human?
<blueapple> have human?
<blueapple> ....
<blueapple> hle
<blueapple> hello
<blueapple> :-/
<etienne__> how do I make my avatar appear in lightdm ?
<etienne__> i changed it in systems settings but it didn't change in lightdm
<joules> hi, what are the deb-src for 4.9.3?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<joules> ah man
<joules> how do I get the public key for quantal-updates
<BluesKaj> public key ? ..quantal is not in the ppas , it's in the official repos , or at kubuntu.org
<joules> BluesKaj: keyserver.ubuntu.com just times out..could be my firewall.
<BluesKaj> why a public key for quantal updates , must be a ppa or ppas , right ?
<BluesKaj> joules,^
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I'm experiencing problems with the digital clock widget on Kubuntu 12.04. eighter if it's in a pannel or directly on the desktop, the right part of the calendar (shown when I click on the clock) is squeseed and the test does not display properly.
<ovidiu-florin> If I open the calendar widget, the right part (the list of the events) is displayed properly
<ovidiu-florin> how can I fix this in the Digital clock widget?
<tsimpson> if you move the cursor over the top left or top right corners of the widget, you should be able to click and drag to resize it
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: it resises just the clock, not the calendar
<tsimpson> I mean once you click on the clock to show the calendar, you should be able to resize that pop-up part
<Guest49904> opa
<Guest49904> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: ow.... found it... thanks
<ovidiu-florin> there should be some visual aid to be more explicit as how to do that
<ovidiu-florin> like those 3 dots that are in the bottom right of every window in KDE
<uglyoldbob> i have a strange problem. when the screen goes black, pressing a key causes it to immediately come back, but moving the mouse  takes 5-10 seconds. what could cause this?
<JuJuBee> How do I remove the default installed games with 12.10?
<thelionroars> search for them in muon package manager and select to remove them
<thelionroars> or, use a terminal
<JuJuBee> no simple way to remove all in terminal?
<thelionroars> sudo apt-cache search name
<thelionroars> when you find the package you want to remove:
<thelionroars> sudo apt-get remove package
<thelionroars> I think you will have to remove each game individually
<JuJuBee> OK, thanks
<jalcine_> uglyoldbob: That might be a X issue
<u19809> hi all ... had to reinstall my laptop. INstalled with 12.10 but now teamviewer7 does not want to start anymore ;( Wine says it couldn't start it but does not give a reason
<u19809> Ideas >
<u19809> Ideas ?
<frankko> how do i take a photo with a webcam?
<frankko> u19809: verbose >txtfile and post to a pastebin. Wine is not a main concerin outside the #winehq channel
<u19809> ok
<DarthFrog> frankko: You can use "kamoso" to take pix with your web cam.
<frankko> DarthFrog: Thankyou. i wil try that. I am a CLI user so i do know very little about any gui apps.
<DarthFrog> frankko: You shouldn't have any problems.
<frankko> what is the fast command of staring a kde window
<frankko> seriously i am a CLI guy
<frankko> meta+p?
<frankko> did that earlier and it printed..
<DarthFrog> frankko: If you install yakuake (Yet Another Quake), you can have a console by pressing F12.  Or just press Alt-F2 right now.
<frankko> DarthFrog: done
<DarthFrog> I love yakuake.  I use it all the time.
<frankko> is the file really saved in ~or is it a /temp situation?
<frankko> guis confuse me
<DarthFrog> Press Alt-F2 for a mini-CLI (AKA krunner).  Either type your command into that window or type "konsole" for a console window.
<frankko> gpm+dvtm is a gui, to that i agree but simple and good
<frankko> DarthFrog: you are one of the good ones
<frankko> thankyou
<DarthFrog> frankko: Only by accident. :-)  Thanks.
<frankko> i think i will return to the cli though as soon as i have this identity theft thing solved
 * datruth hates usb 3.0
<datruth> if its not one problem its another on this computer
<DarthFrog> datruth:  Why?
<DarthFrog> then don't use it.
<datruth> DarthFrog: i've just spent most of the night building my system after I am done my usb 3.0 controller goes away
<datruth> now my driver isn't even detected
<datruth> the only way I know of to get it back to re-install everything all over again
<DarthFrog> What motherboard do you have?
<DarthFrog> Not that I can help you but I'd just like to know what hardware to avoid.
<datruth> DarthFrog: asus g74s
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I've always used Asus mobos.  They're generally excellent.
<DarthFrog> My current mobo is an Asus M4A with USB 3.0.
<datruth> forget asus and the hardware
<DarthFrog> Oh?
 * datruth packs up his stuff to return
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get kmail to sync with my gmail account without success.. I've looked at http://userbase.kde.org/Working_with_GMail which has not helped.  Any suggestions?
<Cymew> Anyone good with beamers? I have a beamer attached to my machine, on HDMI, but how do I get any output on it? Running the nvidia config thing I can get two screens set up, but nothing shows on on the external display. Any hints?
<BluesKaj> Cymew, beamer ?
<Cymew> pjojector, whatever you like to call them. I guess it's the same procedure as for any external display ising HDMI
<Cymew> if only I could spell
<Cymew> "projector"
<BluesKaj> Cymew, ok
<Cymew> I used disper to get it show up at all in the gui
<Cymew> now it's there, how to I get any output on it???
<BluesKaj> yes the procedure is the same for any display
<BluesKaj> which graphics card , open a terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<reagle> Since I moved to 12.10 I always end up with a missfont.log in  my home directory and my consoles are full of fontconfig errors
<reagle> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<reagle> Any ideas how to fix?
<Cymew> BluesKaj: I know it's a GeForce 9600M GT
<BluesKaj> reagle, it's a bug , look on launchpad
<reagle> If I delete .fonts.conf my fonts look screwy, if I set them in KDE's settings, the file is back
<Cymew> odd thing is, on the systems settings panel from KDE, no external display shows up, only in the nvidia-settings app and in disper does it show
<reagle> BluesKaj: I've looked but didn't see anything 12.10 specific, pointer?
<BluesKaj> Cymew, kmenu>systemsettings>system>additional drivers
<BluesKaj> reagle, system settings , application appearance
<reagle> this gives me nothing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=.fonts.conf+is+deprecated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.
<reagle> has_no_package=
<BluesKaj> reagle, read above
<Cymew> BluesKaj: that path does not exists on my machine
<reagle> BluesKaj: yes, I know this is where I configure fonts, and if I do so .fonts.conf comes back with all the warnings.
<Cymew> running 10.04.04 and kde 4.4.5
<BluesKaj> Cymew, sorry kmenu>applications >system>addtional drivers
<Cymew> nope
<reagle> searching launchpad for "missfont" doesn't return "bugs related to kubuntu" either
<Cymew> I do find the nvidia panel there, though
<BluesKaj> reagle, have you added any 3rd party fonts
<reagle> yes, MS Core
<reagle> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BluesKaj> Cymew, you're looking in settings , not system
<BluesKaj> reagle, that could be your problem then
<Cymew> no, it's in both places
<reagle> wuh? (anything "could be" the problem) Can you point me to the bug report you mentioned?
<Cymew> I've upgraded from release 7 to 10.04.04 so much stuff in the menues looks weird
<BluesKaj> Cymew, ok , alt+f2 , type jockey
<Cymew> But, typing drivers in the search box and it's nowhere to be found
<BluesKaj> even 10.04 is kind of dated , Cymew
<Cymew> Yeah, I know
<BluesKaj> did you try alt+f2 , jockey
<Cymew> I like LTS releases and since I have upgraded so many times my system now is kind of wonky. I'd hate to make it wonkier, but maybe it has to be done...
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is the lateest LTS
<Cymew> I'm thinking of reinstalling with 12.04 and considering these kind of problems...
<Cymew> damn, I did not even have jockey installed. wtf?
<Cymew> It claims I have the current and recommended version
<Cymew> I wonder when jockey wnet missing, I know I have used it before
<Cymew> Maybe I do need to reinstall from scratch
<Cymew> Thanks for getting me to reinstall jockey! ;)
<BluesKaj> ok run this in the terminal , dpkg -l | grep nvidia , that will show the installed driver , Cymew
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.22-0ubuntu11.2                           Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.17-0ubuntu1.1                             Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.23                                          Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-current                             195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.3                      NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-current-modaliases                  195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.3                      Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Cymew> ii  nvidia-settings                            195.36.08-0ubuntu2                              Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Cymew>  
<FloodBotK1> Cymew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cymew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411116/
<Cymew> quite a few drivers there
<yofel> nope, only one: nvidia-current, the rest are support packages
<Cymew> If you say so, I never understood what all those were
<yofel> what does 'xrandr' say about the display configuration?
<BluesKaj> yes , I used the wrong command , you'll have to inustall mesa-utils , then run this command ,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the look in the list for OpenGL version string:
<BluesKaj> Cymew,^
<yofel> wasn't the original question about display configuration?
<BluesKaj> he has no video output from the hdmi
<Cymew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411129/
<BluesKaj> trying to find the right driver
<Cymew> looks like it's in use, no?
<yofel> the driver looks fine, I would be more interested whether the hdmi output is even turned on
<Cymew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411130/ this is the output from xrandr, only onme screen there, hmmm.
<yofel> ... or recognised
<yofel> meh, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<Cymew> ouch! It's 2700 lines long...
<Cymew> I'm pretty sure my xorc.conf is pretty messed up by now....
<Cymew> I don't eevn know how to get that into a paste
<Cymew> That nvidia tool had a button for saving the xorg.conf and since I had to restart the server (according to that tool) I used it to save a new one. Seesm like it was a bad idea.
<yofel> install pastebinit, then just run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Cymew> http://pastebin.com/emE89qmw
<Cymew> interesting tool
<yofel> urgh, the EDID information isn't read right so it can't figure out a usable resolution for the beamer. (If I understand the log right)
 * yofel wonders what the chances are that a driver update might break more than it fixes...
 * Cymew puts on his conservative 10.04.04 hat and guesses breakage ahead
<yofel> heh, well, I'm not sure how much the 304.64 driver got testing on 10.04, but there are packages in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates if you want to risk it
<Cymew> I gather you have to have 12.04 repos to even get a newer driver, considering jockey claims I have the latest, right?
<yofel> 195 -> 304 is a bit of a drastic jump
<Cymew> oh, you were quicker than me
<Cymew> yeah, it sounds a but much
<yofel> nah, the PPA provides updates even for 10.04
<Cymew> really? Interesting
<yofel> read the ppa description, that has instructions on how to revert the update if necessary
<Cymew> You're right it does have updates even for 10.04
<Cymew> what the heck is EDID info anyway? Is it something the device serves to the xorg server, and they have to be on the same page about what they can do to each other?
<yofel> pretty much: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<Cymew> If I read that right, it means the driver doesn't know what it needs to know. Hmm. There's no list of what deviced are supported by the driver somewhere, is there? Kind of a bad idea to upgrade and all that and then find it is not a supported device anyway...
<yofel> Cymew: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.64-driver.html -> supported products
<Cymew> Thanks
<Cymew> Looks like it'
<Cymew> s ok
<Cymew> oops
<FloodBotK1> Cymew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cymew> So if I upgrade and it is the source of the EDID problem, how am I supposed to get output on the external device? Do I have to run xrandr or disper or something like that, or is it just goinf to show up on the Display tab in system settings after that?
<yofel> I can't quite remember how things were on 10.04, I would rather try nvidia-settings. But if it shows up in xrandr, it'll show up in system settings as well (same interface)
<Cymew> I thnink I'll take a moment to think if I will do the upgrade or if I should try to start with a fresh xorg.conf and see when the problems appear.
<Cymew> I'm pretty sure me clicking around in the nvidia panel screwed some things up
<Cymew> Many thanks to yofel and BluesKaj for all the help debugging the issue. I need some sleep on this as well.
<yofel> sure, good luck
<Cymew> Really appreciated
<robtygart> I have a question about rc.local http://paste.kde.org/619796/
<robtygart> on the end do I need to change the 0 to a 1 ?
<tsimpson> robtygart: 0 means the script was successful, anything else means there was an error. so you don't want to change it
<robtygart> tsimpson: Thanks! From what I did, was that the correct way to launch rc.local
<robtygart> sudo gedit /ect/rc.local
<tsimpson> I wouldn't use sudo with a GUI app
<robtygart> how would you launch rc.local?
<tsimpson> I'd edit it with kdesudo kate /etc/rc.local, or gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<akoma1s> robtygart: open a konsole window, then run sudoedit /etc/rc.local
<tsimpson> well, only the former as I don't have gedit or gksudo
<akoma1s> running gui apps as root is bad, no matter the gui toolkit
<robtygart> akoma1s: that just gives me a black edit screen
<akoma1s> what does 'ls -ld /etc/rc.local' return?
<robtygart> akoma1s: rob@mobile:~$ ls -ld /etc/rc.local
<robtygart> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 317 Oct 30 18:02 /etc/rc.local
<tsimpson> you should know that xset requires DISPLAY to be set
<akoma1s> robtygart: perhaps a typo? works right here, launching nano as root and showing the contents of /etc/rc.local
<robtygart> akoma1s: thanks, still did not work.
<robtygart> thats ok, I think I got it.
<akoma1s> robtygart: can you try 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local'
<robtygart> akoma1s: Yes! That did it.
<robtygart> Thank you!
<akoma1s> anytime :)
#kubuntu 2012-12-05
<hellslinger> does anyone know where to get a changelog for 4.9.4?
<TheLordOfTime> for KDE?
<hellslinger> yeah
<hellslinger> I can't find any announcements on the kde.org page
<tsimpson> http://www.kde.org/info/4.9.4.php
<hellslinger> if you click the first link for announcements, it is a dead link
<TheLordOfTime> http://www.kde.org/info/4.9.4.php is valid dude
<TheLordOfTime> whether their announcements page works or not, well...
<TheLordOfTime> the info page works.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hellslinger> there is no changelog on that page, though
<xieyi> how to setup a periodic event notice in korganizer with period less than a month?
<Samizdat> [02:17:46] <Samizdat> Hello.  I'm trying to my music situated, but whatever I do, I experience dropouts with errors like: [40540.018025] delay: estimated 660, actual 308
<Samizdat> [02:18:08] <Samizdat> I'm running an external usb with my music also on an external HD.
<Samizdat> [02:18:12] <Samizdat> :/
<Samizdat> [02:18:22] <Samizdat> External DAC, sorry.
<Samizdat> [02:19:19] <Samizdat> I've tried the low latency kernels, using JACK, pulseaudio, diffferent backends.
<FloodBotK1> Samizdat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Samizdat> [02:19:41] <Samizdat> Oh, I'm running Kubuntu 12.10
<Samizdat> I assume my question made it through?
<th_> 大家好
<th_> 没人说话？
<th_> anyone can speak chinese？
<th_> for body in Users: if body == Chinese : body.speak()
<uglyoldbob> i have a strange problem on my kubuntu laptop. moving the mouse takes a several seconds for the screen to exit black mode. pressing a key causes it to exit black mode immediately. pressing a key after moving the mouse has no effect on the outcome. what might cause this?
<Charlos> Hello all!
<Charlos> can to help me ?
<Charlos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Charlos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<uglyoldbob> sudo apt-get wont work when synaptic package manager is open?
<Charlos> yes
<Charlos> update
<uglyoldbob> do you have any package manager programs open?
<Charlos> yes
<uglyoldbob> are you trying to do "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<Charlos> gsk install for edit sources.list
<Charlos> after update and this problem
<Charlos> no was upgrade
<Charlos> im on kubuntu 12.10
<uglyoldbob> you need to close all package managers if using apt-get
<uglyoldbob> only one can run at a time
<Charlos> yes closed all
<Charlos> i was command medibuntu
<Charlos> and xapian
<Charlos> this
<Charlos> how make ?
<uglyoldbob> well if you are sure no other package manager is running, you can do "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" and then retry
<Charlos> done
<Charlos> thanks
<uglyoldbob> did that work for you?
<Charlos> charlos@Kubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Charlos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Charlos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-charlos" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Charlos> how make this enabled on source.list  ?
<Charlos> hey
<Charlos> charlos@Kubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Charlos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Charlos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-charlos" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Charlos> in kubuntu
<noaXess> mooorning
<noaXess> uaa... since yesterday update, in dolphin DOT file will extract instead of open with libeoffice..
<Syria> Hello, I want to install eclipse.tar.gz on my kubuntu 12.10, Could you please tell me where should I put the installation files?
<camilla65> serc
<depesz2> Hi. After installing fglrx-updates, and configuring it, it works fine, with the exception that external screen (I am using laptop + additional 24" monitor) is fuzzy.
<depesz2> resolution on external screen is native, so it doesn't look to be scaling issue.
<depesz2> can anyone help me debug/fix the problem?
<depesz2> i rules out the cable issue, because when using radeon driver, everything looks OK.
<Charlos> Hi all!
<Charlos> charlos@Kubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Charlos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Charlos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-charlos" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Charlos> what a happend   ?
<simplew> can anyone tell me if drkonqi open the webbrowser os instead opens a text file?
<simplew> yofel: any idea why drkonqi opens a text file instead opening the browser?
<yofel> I don't get what you mean, drkonqi is the crash handler
<simplew> yofel: yes, and i have filled the fields, and when i click to send it opened a text file instead opening the browser
<yofel> o.O
<simplew> yofel: it opened a text file named config.cgi
<yofel> I don't know why it would do that.
<simplew> yofel: .kcrash files shoundt be opened by drkonqi?
<yofel> .kcrash files are the stack trace files I think, you can probably just attach them to a bug yourself
<yofel> yep, trace files
<Charlos> charlos@Kubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Charlos> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Charlos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-charlos" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Charlos> what a happend ?
<yofel> Charlos: try kdesudo
<Charlos> ok ty
<Charlos> how to make install on webcam for yahoo   ?
<Charlos> yofel please to help me... how to install on webcam for yahoo messenger ?
<Charlos> in KDE
<yofel> sorry, I use neither a webcam nor yahoo
<Charlos> ok
<Charlos> that have idea a chat for on webcam  ?
<Charlos> hmmm... how to install java ?
<yofel> installing icedtea-plugin should get you java
<Charlos> yofel where i can try this icedtea in terminal or where ?
<Charlos> for java
<Charlos> I dont know where ?
<yofel> Charlos: go to K->Applications->System->Package Manager, there search for icedtea-plugin and install it
<admoperator> Salve
<Peace-> admoperator: ?
<admoperator> jop^
<reagle> what's the best way to emulate 3 button mouse. Should I create a new xorg? Stick an xinput command in my profile? Load mouseemu? I'm really surprised this is enabled or configurable by default.
<reagle> s/is/is not/
<noaXess> any idea how to fix opeing odt in libreoffice instead of extract it? since yesterdays update odt files will extract instead of open in libreoffice if i doubleclick them
<noaXess> rightclick and open with, will show libreoffice as first entry..???
<tsimpson> noaXess: check in System Settings -> File Associations, type "odt" into the search box and select "vnd.oasis.opendocument.text" and look at the Application Preference Order on the right
<noaXess> yeah.. libreoffice at first possition.. thats the proble,m
<noaXess> that is something with mime type in kde config..
<tsimpson> noaXess: you can check how KDE interprets it with "kmimetypefinder /path/to/file.odt", perhaps it will offer a clue
<noaXess> tsimpson: application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text... (accuracy 100)
<noaXess> nothing informational
<tsimpson> well... it sees it's the correct format
<tsimpson> I don't know why it would not respect the application preference order
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<simplew> yofel: i did set a .svg wallpaper and the background appeared black, i asked in #kde if kde is able to handle .svg files for wallpapers and i was told yes, is there some kubuntu set about this matter?
<blueapple> hi
<blueapple> have human ?
<Pici> What?
<BluesKaj> think he's using a translator
<blueapple> blueskaj Are you human?
<BluesKaj> I think so :)
<blueapple> ...
<blueapple> good
<blueapple> I see human so good
<blueapple> Are you chinese?
<BluesKaj> no , I'm Canadian
<blueapple> oh...my god
<blueapple> The chat room have chinese?
<Pici> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> no I'm not a god , I'm human :)
<blueapple> yep ..I see
<blueapple> hubottu is a bot?
<BluesKaj> ubottu is yes
<blueapple> I think too
<blueapple> I not speak English...
<blueapple> I'm chinese
<blueapple> can you speak Chinese?
<Pici> blueapple: type /join #ubuntu-cn to talk to chinese people
<BluesKaj> !cn | blueapple,
<ubottu> blueapple,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blueapple> ...
<Pici> What?
<blueapple> no
<blueapple> yep
<Pici> blueapple: Why not?
<blueapple> wait
<blueapple> pici. Are you human?
<blueapple> wait
<blueapple> I have a question
<blueapple> Unable to answer in ubuntu-cn
<blueapple> can your answer to me ?
<BluesKaj> ask your question blueapple
<blueapple> en ...
<Pici> blueapple: If you can't ask in english, then you need to be patient in ubuntu-cn.
<blueapple> How use to kde telepathy ?
<blueapple> pici .No problem.
<blueapple> I can speak english
<blueapple> I can use Translation.
<blueapple> blueskaj .Are you used kde-telepathy?
<BluesKaj> blueapple, no , I use konversation
<BluesKaj> and I don't know anything about telepathy..it didn't work for me
<blueapple> all right
<blueapple> I think I'll go to Google.
<blueapple> think you, blueskaj
<BluesKaj> blueapple, sorry I couldn't help
<blueapple> That 's all right
<blueapple> Not many people chat in the chat room.
<blueapple> blueskaj .bye.
<gabin> Quassel IRC
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey are you there ?
<Peace-> partition manager doesn't read my sd card
<Peace-> it seems it doesn't list it :S
<BluesKaj> Peace-, partition manager is slow to see drives other than HDDs ... try refreshing devices
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nothing
<Peace-> tried refreshing nothing nothing nothing :S
<BluesKaj> Peace-, reboot with card still mounted
<mr-rich> Kmail or Thunderbird? Opinions?
<ronnoc> mr-rich: try them both and decide? I use KMail / contact personally. Does everything I need and is better integrated into KDE.
<tucnak> hi all!
<tucnak> pipl, I have a question about Kubuntu installation. can anyone help me?
<tucnak> actually, I don't know how to split my hdd correctly
<tucnak> I have ntfs, ext4 and swap
<tucnak> I need to install kubuntu to ext4 and bootloader to swap?
<Peace-> tucnak: no
<Peace-> tucnak: swap is like an addictional RAM
<tucnak> aha
<Peace-> tucnak: so you need just to create some swap
<tucnak> so how to install it and replace ubuntu
<Peace-> you need to create a partition wehre you should install the system
<Peace-> that will be mounted in /
<Peace-> this can be 20 GB
<Peace-> then you can create another partition that will be mounted like /home
<tucnak> so, firstly I need to remove swap and ext4 partitions, yes?
<Peace-> tucnak: wait
<Peace-> 1 you have a computer with only ntfs ? tucnak
<tucnak> no-no - my computer has ntfs, ext4, swap
<Peace-> ok
<tucnak> I am chatting from Ubuntu now
<Peace-> ah
<tucnak> and I want to replace it with Kubuntu
<Peace-> tucnak: is your computer the computer where you are goin to install kubuntu ?
<tucnak> yep
<tucnak> (06:08:45 PM) tucnak: and I want to replace it with Kubuntu
<Peace-> tucnak: which version have you installed ?
<tucnak> 12.10
<Peace-> and which version you want install ?
<tucnak> 12.10
<Peace-> so you don't need to reinstall buntu
<Peace-> you just need to install the package
<Peace-> kubuntu-desktop
<tucnak> kubuntu-desktop?
<tucnak> you were first)
<tucnak> but I need new and clear system
<Peace-> ok
<tucnak> here are some broken packages or smth like that
<Peace-> so how is it your ext4 partition ?
<Peace-> i mean how many GB ?
<tucnak> sorry - it's ext3
<tucnak> there are
<Peace-> it's ok ext3 then
<tucnak> ext3 - 375 GB
<Peace-> ok i will do this
<tucnak> ext6 - 371 GB
<tucnak> swap - 4.8 GB
<Peace-> ext6?
<tucnak> * ext4
<tucnak> current is ext4 - it's mounted
<Peace-> your  data are stored in a safe place ?
<Peace-> you can delete those partitions ?
<tucnak> of course)
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so i will do this
<Peace-> i will delete those partions
<Peace-> and i will create this
<Peace-> 1 partitions of          20-25 gb    filesystem ext4         mount point    /
<Peace-> 1 partitions of          TOTAL GB - 20 GB -5 GB     filesystem ext4         mount point    /home
<tucnak> what-what?
<Peace-> 1 partitions of              5 GB    swap         mount point    swap
<Peace-> tucnak: omg
<tucnak> 25 GB for home?
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> TOTAL GB MINUS 25 MINUS SWAP
<Peace-> example
<tucnak> TOTAL GB left?
<Peace-> 100 GB OF HARD DRIVE
<tucnak> Got it!
<Peace-> 50 of ntfs of windows
<Peace-> 50 is the other space
<Peace-> 25 of /
<Peace-> the rest of home
<Blacklist> good Peace-
<BluesKaj> I use 10G for / and there's still 3Gb left over
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i need of 15 gb at least
<BluesKaj> 25 is a waste of space
<Peace-> cuz i compile
<BluesKaj> well he's nor compliling so....
<Peace-> BluesKaj: he has a lot of space
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> and then :D maybe he , in the future , will split that partition  in 2 for unstable and stable /
<tucnak> so that's all?
<tucnak> 25 for system, 25 for home?
<Peace-> tucnak: no
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> total - root partition - swap partition = home partition
<tucnak> how much for swap?
<Peace-> 371+275+4.8 = total
<Peace-> 371+375+4.8 = total
<Peace-> so you will delete all those
<Peace-> and you have 750.8
<Peace-> now you will do
<Peace-> 25 for /
<tucnak> Got it! Thank you really much!
<Peace-> so now
<Peace-> 721 for /home
<Peace-> and
<Peace-> 4.8 for swap
<vitimiti> I'm using a laptop with kubuntu, I can use the fn key to mute/unmute and to turn the volume up, but when it comes to turning it down, it won't work
<vitimiti> can somebody help me?
<DarthFrog> !ask | vitimiti
<ubottu> vitimiti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vitimiti> yeah, sorry, my question is just how can I make the volume down key work again
<DarthFrog> vitimiti:  I have separate Vol Up and Down keys on my Dell laptop.  Works fine.  No idea about yours, though.
<vitimiti> ok , thanks anyway
<DarthFrog> It is odd that Vol Up works but Vol Down doesn't.
<DarthFrog> Could it be a hardware issue?
<vitimiti> i am going and try to fix it in the preferences
<lordievader>  vitimiti Run xev and see if xorg responds to the key.
<vitimiti> it does exactly the same
<lordievader> vitimiti: What does exactly the same as what?
<vitimiti> i configured it in the preferences and now it works :|
<DarthFrog> :-)
<vitimiti> thank you
<DarthFrog> Well done.  Things you figure out yourself teach you the most.
<vitimiti> they sure do
<lordievader> Couldn't agree more :)
<toxa> есть кто?
<zoorg> what is the package that provides the gtk theme switcher in the system settings?
#kubuntu 2012-12-06
<p0s> after dist-upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, my aptitude shows the following packages as marked for installation. i didn't do that. whats the reason?   http://i.imgur.com/5FJTJ.png
<corvusi> is there a way to filter out devices that show up in "device notifier" "available devices" list? problem:  a usb drive is mounted manually, and I do not want it in that list.
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone know the fix for the random hdmi audio screen flash's ?
<Brustofski-Fan> Hello anyone home??
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone know the fix for the random hdmi audio screen flash's ?
<Brustofski-Fan> Scew it !! Sence # linux #ati # archlinux and other i tried don't know what to do!! I'll stick with windows!! Easy fix. As fast as it takes to install a driver!!
<ever> k
<nunya> I just installed Kubuntu. How do I get codecs for flv mp3 etc...?
<nunya> really?
<nunya> no one here?
<tsimpson> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harolddong> you need to add the Medibuntu repository
<tsimpson> no, you don't
<nunya> harolddong: I'm total noob please bear with me but how do I add the repository?
<tsimpson> nunya: you don't need to, just go to the first link ubottu gave then click on the kubuntu-restricted-extras link
<harolddong> and anyway sholdn't installing media players through the package manager pull in whatever codecs are needed? that's the way it always seems to work for me
<nunya> tsimpson: thanks to you and ubottu for being helpful.
<harolddong> #join #kde
<Cymew> After trying a distupgrade from 10.04.04 to the next LTS, I no longer can boot my machine. Quite bad. It looks like no grub record for the new kernel was created, and if I manually in grub say "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-yaddayadda root=/dev/sda1" it will boot, but fails later and say "mountall: Plymouth command failed" and then "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth". Any ideas?
<alaa> hello all kubuntuers !!
<alaa> I have a pretty simple question,how do I import bookmarks to rekonq through a bookmark manager ?
<alaa> any ideas ?
<Cymew> Sorry, I have used rekonq
<Cymew> ... "never used" that is.
<lionknpeistee> hi
<lionknpeistee> everybody
<lionknpeistee> can u help me
<lionknpeistee> if u want to know the IPs of all the computers in
<lionknpeistee> the network
<lionknpeistee> how can i get them
<lionknpeistee> ..please ?
<Cymew> if It's your own network, check the hosts file or your bind zone config
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey man
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: rpi :)
<BluesKaj> rpi ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the cheap computer called raspberrypi
<Peace-> i got it yesterday
<BluesKaj> oh cool . arm
<lordievader> Peace-: What are you planning to do with it? I want one but I have no idea what to do with it...
<Peace-> lordievader: i am planning to do this  http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/microphoneequalized.jpg
<Peace-> unlucly for now jack is not supported
<Peace-> but i have another idea
<BluesKaj> they make god HTPCs from what I've read ,just add a drive and internet
<BluesKaj> what is that?, just jack audio and vlc
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yes
<Peace-> i needed to check sounds around my hause
<BluesKaj> Peace-, we should be discussing this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Peace-> sure
<wail> hi
<lordievader> Hey wail
<wail> i am useing ubuntu 12.10
<wail> i cannot install aircrack-ng
<lordievader> wail: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/aircrack-ng/
<wail> what i will select
<lordievader> wail: Depends on your Ubuntu install, did you install the 64-bit version or the 32-bit version?
<lordievader> wail: To see what version you have run uname -p
<wail> 32
<lordievader> wail: Then you need the i386 version.
<wail> and  need to patch the wifi drive
<wail> or not need
<lordievader> wail: Patch the wifi drive? What do you mean?
<wail> my friend when i give the uname-p
<wail> i686
<lordievader> wail: What does uname -i give?
<wail> i686
<lordievader> wail: Am I correct in saying it's a Pentium 2/3 cpu?
<wail> intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz × 2
<lordievader> wail: Hmm I see, could you pastebin the output of uname -a?
<tsimpson> you could just do "dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH"
<wail> Linux ********** 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:27:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<tsimpson> but it shows a 32bit install if it's showing i686
<wail> thanks a lot guys
<lordievader> tsimpson: That seems to work better :), I already thought it would be 32bit, but wasn't sure.
<tsimpson> lordievader: iirc, it would show x86-64 rather than i686 for 64bit
<tsimpson> of course, I'm ignoring PPC and Mac in general ;)
<lordievader> tsimpson: Yes, my 64-bit install shows x86_64 for uname -i.
<invariant> Is there any way to translate a time in the future in a particular major city to my local time easily?
<invariant> The input of dates should be user friendly, etc.
<noaXess> someone has a hint, why odt files on doubleclick will extract instead of open even if LibreOffice Writer is set to default?
<noaXess> thats since last update
<noaXess> yesterday
<BluesKaj> invariant, what do you mean ? Give an example.
<invariant> BluesKaj, something like a calendar widget with a drop down box to show multiple configured locations for example, preferably with a way to also run it from the command line.
<invariant> BluesKaj, instead of a widget, I prefer an application, however.
<invariant> BluesKaj, I don't mind if it is written with GTK+, as long as it works.
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a question, i have to confirm the rsa key fingerprint everytime i log into a server, how can i tell ssh to remember it?
<tsimpson> there's always www.timeanddate.com
<FlashDeluxe> ahh the known_hosts got the wrong permissions
<Reez> hi ugys
<Reez> *guys
<Reez> got some problem with my kubuntu
<Reez> can you help me?
<lordievader> Hey Reez
<lordievader> !ask | Reez
<ubottu> Reez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Smurphy> just noticed the X-Server started working on my EeePC / 1025 NetBook...
<Reez> well: my headphone just stopped to work and I can't hear any soud. Could you help me?
<Smurphy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> Reez: Mute on ?
<Smurphy> Start the mixer app - and check if all channels are not on mute or low level
<Reez> Smurphy: No: it is supposed to play music
<lordievader> Reez: Install pavucontrol and see if PulseAudio is outputting anything.
<Smurphy> Which player you use ? Amarok ?
<Reez> Smurphy: actually I listen to music on youtube
<Smurphy> Ah - ok. happens to me from time to time too. It's usually the embedded flash into the browser that's stuck. Stop all browser instances, and restart them.
<Smurphy> Should work after.
<Smurphy> I stopped using youtub to listen to music ... The flash stuff is too unstable.
<Reez> Smurphy: I restarted my pc many times but nothing happens
<Reez> lordievader: I've just installed pavucontrol
<lordievader> Reez: Alt+f2 -> pavucontrol to start the program, btw are there other programs that can output sound?
<Reez> it looks like it can output sound but I can't hear anything with my headphone
<lordievader> Reez: Open alsamixer and see if any outputs are muted.
<BluesKaj> resident, check the input and output options in pavucontrol , and alsamixer line in might be muted or turned down
<Reez> lordievader: on alsamixer nothing is muted
<Smurphy> Did you connect something new to the computer ? Like a HDMI device ???
<Reez> Smurphy: nothing new. It all happened suddenly
<lordievader> Reez: Could you test the jack by connecting a different set of speakers/headphones?
<Smurphy> does a:"dmesg" output show you something about audio ?
<Reez> lordievader: Done but the problem persist
<Reez> Smurphy: No, I think not
<lordievader> Reez: In pavucontrol the youtube player is directed to the correct output?
<Reez> lordievader: how can I control that?
<lordievader> Reez: It not a problem if you have just one sound-card, but it could be a problem with more than one.
<Reez> I've got only one sound-card
<lordievader> Reez: Ok, then that shouldn't be a problem.
<lordievader> Reez: What happens when you try to play a file with aplay?
<Reez> aplay? what's that?
<lordievader> Reez: Commandline audio player.
<Reez> ah ok. Anyway, nothing happens, unfortunatly
<lordievader> Reez: Does it give a hint?
<Reez> No
<lordievader> Reez: Run the command pulseaudio -k, this kills pulseaudio (should automatically be restarted).
<Reez> nothing :(
<lordievader> That is too bad, I'm sorry that I have to say that I am out of ideas, perhaps BluesKaj knows a solution?
<Reez> Do you think it could be an issue with the hardware?
<ronnoc> It could be a hardware issue or the jack itself went bad.
<Smurphy> Headset ???
<Reez> Ah..... I've tried also with a Ubuntu Live-CD  but nothing happened the same
<Smurphy> Reez: check the cmos setup. eventuall you have disabled the audio-device in there?
<Smurphy> or the battery is old and lost the settings.
<Smurphy> Know also - that sometimes when connecting a new screen through HDMI - the audio channel can go through the Screen...
<Smurphy> and if the headset is connected to the screen, you eventually have to also configure the audio/volume settings on the screen.
<lordievader> Smurphy: If the audio device is disabled in the BIOS pulseaudio wouldn't show it.
<Smurphy> lordievader: ack on that.
<Reez> Smurphy: battery? whay kind of battery?
<Smurphy> Cmos-setup buffer battery. Usual A CR-32 cell.
<Smurphy> on the motherboard.
<Reez> IWait: I've just changed that battery
<BluesKaj> Reez, which audio chip is listed in the top left in alsamixer?
<Smurphy> ah. try going through the CMOS setup, and put back the defaults, and check it.
<Reez>  Realtek ALC888
<Reez> Smurphy:  what have I got to do in the CMOS setup?
<Smurphy> Check all relevant things to audio.
<Reez> I try
<BluesKaj> Reez, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hdes-intel , if there is no output from the command the correct kernel module is loaded.
<BluesKaj> oh command needs a correction , but he left
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> why would the device be disabled in the bios if all he did was upgrade
<BluesKaj> fooling with cmos jumpers is dangerous, taking the battery out and unplugging from the outlet for 30 mins is much safer
<Reez> Smurphy:  I've just checked my BIOS and now everything works fine
<Reez> thanks a lot
<lordievader> Reez: What did you change in the BIOS?
<BluesKaj> Reez, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if there is no output from the command the correct kernel module is loaded.
<BluesKaj> ok , never mind Reez
<Reez> lordievader: I've just enabled my front panel
<lordievader> Reez: Heheh :P
<Smurphy> OK. You're welcome :}
<Smurphy> hrhrhr ... Simplest things usually are the hardest to find :)
<Reez> Well Just Another question: I'm on Kubu 12.04 Is it woth to install the 12.10 ?
<BluesKaj> kmix was muted , maybe ?
<cjae> Can I run a gui program with nohup as long as kdm is still running?
<Reez> BluesKaj: No, I've only changed a setting in the BIOS
<cjae> Can I run a gui program after logging out with nohup as long as kdm is still running?*
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: If the frontpanel is disabled - nothing comes out - whatever the mixer says ;)
<Smurphy> cjae: Nope
<BluesKaj> which setting Reez ...it would be good to know for future reference , unless you enabled a pci soundcard in the bios or some such
<Smurphy> If there is no valid user session running - it won't work.
<Smurphy> cjae: what you can do - is setup a VNC Server on your box - run the app there, and disconnect.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, yes , same as muted
<Smurphy> You'll be able to reconnect to that X-Session after.
<Reez> BluesKaj: I enabled front panel
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: It was not muted (We had checked that over).
<BluesKaj> enabled the front panel is not a bios option ,I asked what you did in the bios , if anything , Reez
<Smurphy> he enabled the frontpanel.
<Smurphy> On some systems, you can enable/disable the frontpanel through the BIOS CMOS Setup
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Usually for onboard cards you can enable the frontpanel pin headers in the bios.
<braintorch> Hi. Is there any way to keep user-defined application positions on taskbar? Like in windows 7?
<Smurphy> braintorch: lock widgets ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, seems like an oversight to have those front connections turned off
<braintorch> Smurphy: well, it will keep position of taskbar, not position of applications on taskbar, I believe.
<Smurphy> braintorch: ack.
<braintorch> yep. Like I thought.
<BluesKaj> I've never seen them turned of on any pcs I've ever worked on or used
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: He has just replaced the Onboard Bufer battery (CR-32 cell), that's what gave me the idea to check the BIOS and reset the defaults etc. and check the audio settings related stuff
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I too never understood why the option is there, but it is though.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I don't get the logic ..turning off those front connections sems like a nasty trick to me ... what oe=rdinary pc user would ever think of having to use the bios to or the cmos to turn them on
 * Smurphy loves these options ... It's like putting a strip on the old ball-mice :) The users take ages to figure out what went wrong :D
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: If it's doable, and the CMOS setup got lost because of buffer battery failure - it is logical to check IMHO
<BluesKaj> well, you're not an ordinary pc user either , so it's logical for you ...nasty for many others
<Smurphy> ack
<BluesKaj> I'd hate to see my wife have to figure out that front connections for headset were disabled
<Smurphy> hrhrhr ... She would ask you ? as does mine :)
<Smurphy> So I don't do that stuff to her ...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I didn't know from any of my experiences that the front audio connections would deliberately be disabled in the bios, and for what reason . It makes little sense
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You right... but I had to deal with so many weird things on the computer side - that I learned to not exclude those things...
<BluesKaj> anyway , on to other things ...my friend's hdd is failing , and I can't seem to rescuew the user files
<BluesKaj> i'm on a last ditch effort , but it seems hopeless at this point
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: already tried to dd them off ???
<param_> Hi guys... Could anyone direct me to a channel specific to linux kernel networking?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, couldnt see the user files only the vista system32 OS files ...was using th kubuntu live cd ...anyway it's probly too late and this is offtopic
<Smurphy> ack.
<dasparrow> anyone heard about sailfish?
<BluesKaj> !sailfish
<lordievader> !info sailfish
<ubottu> Package sailfish does not exist in quantal
<Smurphy> !info pr0n
<ubottu> Package pr0n does not exist in quantal
<Smurphy> *rofl*
<BluesKaj> dasparrow, are you referring to the computational app or the OS? either way this isn't the place to ask :)
<BluesKaj> dasparrow, the OS wiki , https://sailfishos.org/wiki/Main_Page
<dasparrow> sorry about that
<BluesKaj> or here dasparrow http://sailfish.us.edu.pl/installation.html for the python app
<dasparrow> thanks
<dasparrow> doing some research now
<Guest75182> hi
<leo_> hi
<leo_> hi
<leo_> hi
<FloodBotK1> leo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_> k
<leo_> hi guys..i am trying to compile linux from source am using 3.6
<leo_> now am at make menuconfig command
<leo_> any tips at this stage to make the kernal more compatable with my system
<leo_> do i have to select any specific options for that
<leo_> ?
<leo_> please help
<DarthFrog> leo_: You're in the wrong channel for that sort of advice.  You want #linux.
<Smurphy> Nah - linux won't answer.
<Smurphy> leo: Why don't you just make an: make oldconfig
<Smurphy> then you make a menuconfig - check if there are things you want to remove.
<Smurphy> and then you compile it. But go check the Ubuntu Forums, there are threads where they explain it.
<leo_> k guys thanks i will try that
<tkennedy> Wondering if anyone can help me with restoring a perticular folder from an incremental backup that was performed by dejadup
<Fuzzles272> ive installed the kubuntu backports to get the latest kubuntu software but everytime i do updates with it muon software and update manger go missing
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#kubuntu 2012-12-07
<phunyguy> So I am trying out Kubuntu 12.10 again, and I noticed that KDE IM Contacts has replaced Kopete... It also doesn't seem to have IRC support.  Is there a package to install for it?
<captain> I think Konversation is fine
<phunyguy> Maybe so, but that is your choice.  :)
<unheeding> does everyone else have an "accessories" submenu in there applications menu?
<unheeding> *their
<unheeding> anyone?
<unheeding> bueller?
<unheeding> anybody here/
<saket> i am
<unheeding> saket
<unheeding> argh
<phunyguy_t430s> unheeding: I missed your question.  did you ask one?
<unheeding> does kubuntu have an "accessories" submenu in the k-menu?
<unheeding> i think i found the answer: no
<stone_> ？
<unheeding> stone_: !
<stone_> hello，i am a new one .
<phunyguy_t430s> does Kubuntu 12.10 have some sort of groupware client, like something that integrate with MS Exchange?
<ussher_> does anyone know the alternative for the command line tool 'top' that also shows multi-cores.  trying to search for 'top alternaive' doesnt really work in the search engines.
<hateball> ussher_: you can just press '1' in top to show all the cores
<hateball> ussher_: or do you perhaps mean something like htop ?
<ussher_> perfect, htop is the one
<ussher_> cheers hateball
<Fuzzles272> whould the steam for linux work on kubuntu?
<Smurphy> Yes it does. Have it here. Make sure that you disable acceleration in case Full screen apps are run, and you have the fastest ever Steam experience.
<Fuzzles272> how do i disable this?
<Smurphy> I'm in the Steam Linux Beta programm, and so far - I just hit the Bug of Serious Sam (1FPS). The rest works.
<hateball> Smurphy: Have they released any more free things? Last I checked it was only TF2
<hateball> Don't really feel like shelling out a bunch of cash to beta-test
<Smurphy> System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced -> Suspend desktop effects for fullscreen windows.
<Smurphy> hateball: Guess it's only TF2 - but I do own quite a bunch of stuff that also runs on Linux and is avail on Steam.
<hateball> Smurphy: Ah, so if you buy something for OtherOs you are free to use on Linux too?
<hateball> This is quite !ot I suppose
<Fuzzles272> ok thanks is kde still slow and bloated im running it now on a dell studio laptop dont no if its improved since i last tried it
<hateball> It's hardly slow and bloated on somewhat modern hardware
<Smurphy> hateball: Yes.
<hateball> If you expect to run it on a P3 with 512... then you're not going to have a pleasant experience
<Smurphy> If you have a Windows version of Serious Sam, you can run it under linux too, or Mac Os X if the code/port exists.
<Fuzzles272> im running it on an i3 with 3 GB? i just wan tto run steam dn the games smoothly
<hateball> Sounds plenty to me
<Smurphy> That should e fine.
<hateball> For games, the GPU will matter as well. If you're using the onboard 3000 chip... that wont be fun. I have that on one machine
<Fuzzles272> ok, another question i added the kubuntu backports on 12.04 and everytime the applications update the muon suite has to be reinstalled ?
<Smurphy> Fuzzles272: Nope. Not every tme.
<Smurphy> time
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: ive had to :(
<Smurphy> Works nice here ... Don't have an issue ...
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: ok what are your guys view on the whole unity thing?
<Smurphy> I don't use it.
<Smurphy> slow hog, using gnome apps too... It'=s not clean enough
<Fuzzles272> slow hog? really whats wrong with gnome apps?
<Smurphy> When KDE first came out, the developers decided to use the Qt library for one simple reason: To all use the same Widget Library, for the same look and feel etc.
<Smurphy> Then Came Miguel and said -= we can do it better. Created gnome with some folks, and they decided to use the gtk/gtk+ widget sets uase by gimp at that time.
<Smurphy> Problem was - that eveyr developer used his own version of gtk/gtk+ library, and other libraries and did not stick to a same base.
<Smurphy> This resulted in a standard Gnome installation requiring 20 different gtk/gtk+ libraries just to run ... and that - IMHO s*cks ....
<Smurphy> reason I refuse to actually look at it until they have not fixed that part -> decide the use the same base libraries. Period.
<Fuzzles272> ye i dont see that changing tbh
<Fuzzles272> is there a way to revert back to the kde version adn applications that are stuck with 12.04 before i did the updates of the kubuntu backports? or is a reinstalled needed?
<Smurphy> Fuzzles272: Actually - I am using 12.10 with backports enabled, and do not have any issues.
<Smurphy> What you will have to do - is to remove the kde-desktop alltogether, the disable the backport repository, then reinstall kde-desktop components again.
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: in the meny additional drivers program is missing too
<Smurphy> it is called jokey.
<Smurphy> -> jockey-kde
<yofel_> ppa-purge can be used to remove a PPA and the packages that came from it.
<Smurphy> !ask joceky-kde
<Fuzzles272> whats called jockey?
<Smurphy> yofel: Cool. didn't know that one :)
<Smurphy> it is the additional driver GUI interface. You can also invoque it on the console: jockey-text
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: well its missing :S
<Smurphy> check if kde-desktop is installed
<Smurphy> or - kde-standard ;)
<yofel> Fuzzles272: btw. could you pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log somewhere? muon really shouldn't be removed on update
<Smurphy> Shit - sorry. It is called: kubuntu-desktop
<Smurphy> make sure that one is installed. it will make sure that an entire set of applications will be kept up to date.
<Fuzzles272> yofel: http://pastebin.com/dFsxVRME
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: i only see kubuntu-standard is that it?
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> no, kubuntu-desktop is the right one
<Smurphy> kubuntu-desktop ...
<Fuzzles272> thats not installed :S but i installed through the cd :S
<Smurphy> Fuzzles272: make an: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> it was probably removed at some point (which shouldn't happen either)
<Fuzzles272> so if i install that my muon suite and driver manager will stay?
<Smurphy> it shoudl. It will trigger the dependencies ...
<Fuzzles272> ok thanks i hope it fixes dont no how it was uninstalled :S what do the kubuntu backports actually do?
<Fuzzles272> without soundng like a newbie as i used to use ubuntu but got sick of unity and always liked the look of kde
<yofel> they provide a newer KDE release and a few other application updates
<Fuzzles272> ok thanks how do i refresh the kickoff lancher because it doesnt always show new instakked programs
<yofel> try to run 'kbuildsycoca4' which will force a kde system cache update if it didn't pick them up
<Fuzzles272> thanks mate
<Fuzzles272> for steam do i need to install any different drivers or not?
<Blacklist> Fuzzles272, no is same drivers
<Fuzzles272> Blacklist: thanks
<CosmicB> is there no kubuntu alternate cdimage available ?
<yofel> not for 12.10+
<yofel> you'll have to use the mini.iso or ubuntu-server install and go from there if you need the alternate installer
<CosmicB> ah, ok
<CosmicB> anybody know if the desktop installer supports lvm, software raid and so on now ? I've been using the alternate installer for years because of this
<yofel> lvm with encryption yes but I think not RAID yet
<CosmicB> yofel: ah, ok thnx. I can live without software raid, since it's my laptop and it only got 1 disk :p
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I get this error while trying to copy a folder with it's contents from an FTP locations in dolphin: "Could not connect to host ftp.something.ro. Reason: 421 There are too many connections from your internet address."
<ovidiu-florin> If I use nautilus everything works fine
<ovidiu-florin> forgot to mention, I'm copying from ftp to local
<Smurphy> as it said it. too many connection attempts from your IP.
<ovidiu-florin> from where?
<ovidiu-florin> from just trying to copy a folder?
<ovidiu-florin> there are no other connections from my computer to any other server
<ovidiu-florin> none that I've made
<Smurphy> probably the client you use is parallelizing the request.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using dolphin
<Smurphy> yes. Can happen. it is very efficient ...
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: it means it creates a new connection for the file transfer
<ovidiu-florin> hateball: a new connection for each file?
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: not impossible, I'm not familiar with how dolphin works with FTP
<hateball> It's quite common behavior tho
<ovidiu-florin> where can I find the source code for dolphin?
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: apt-get source dolphin
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: it will pull in quite a bit more tho
<hateball> but there it is
<jonah> hi does anyone know how to get flash player to use hdmi sound?
<ovidiu-florin> hateball: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Guest67472: just set your main audio output on HDMI
<Guest67472> ovidiu-florin: where do i do this, tried in phonon but that doesn't seem to give me sound on the tv from flash
<ovidiu-florin> Select Audio playback on the left, and on the right prefer your HDMI sound board
<ovidiu-florin> jonah_: Select Audio playback on the left, and on the right prefer your HDMI sound board
<jonah_> ovidiu-florin: ha thanks it's working now
<vitimiti> I installed kubuntu in a laptop, but without the battery, so I had to add the applet afterwards, is there any way to insert it in the system tray?
<ewgen> hi to all
<ewgen> кто может ответить на пару вопросов про установку багзиллы?
<bazhang> !ru | ewgen
<ubottu> ewgen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ewgen>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<jolo1234> hey i have xp - Kubuntu dual boot, but how do i get into my pc bios now?
<Peace-> jolo1234: ...
<Peace-> jolo1234: i mean when you will load your computer it will says something like type f10 or canc or f12 or some other stuff to enter in the bios
<jolo1234> yea that doesn't come up anymore
<Peace-> jolo1234: this is not due to kubuntu
<Peace-> kubuntu will load after the boot
<Peace-> after the boot will load the boot manager
<Peace-> and then you will get kubuntu
<jolo1234> mine just goes straight to select windows or kubuntu
<Peace-> jolo1234: mmm make a video
<Peace-> you could get a combination
<jolo1234> i will b back later today i have work
<blueapple> hi
<Smurphy> jo
<blu_> Ciao
<blu_> !list
<ubottu> blu_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blueapple> ....
<Smurphy> ;;;;
<blueapple> are you human?
<Smurphy> .oO(TuringTestStart)
<Smurphy> Why do you say I'm human ?
<blueapple> oh
<blueapple> Are you chinese?
<tsimpson> you fail, the correct response is "Do you think I'm human?"
<blueapple> ....
<Peace-> tsimpson: :))
<blueapple> what your use chat soft?
<blueapple> pidgin ?
<tsimpson> quassel
<Peace-> konversation
<Peace-> cuz k is better lol
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Smurphy> :}
 * Smurphy is human. Just had lunch ... acually
<voltagex> hey, just testing out the 13 alpha - hv_storvsc module is crashing in the installer
<Peace-> voltagex: tried daily build ?
<Peace-> voltagex: or ...
<BluesKaj> voltagex, join #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 issues
<voltagex> BluesKaj: thanks
<voltagex> Peace-: URL?
<Peace-> voltagex: wait
 * voltagex waits
<Peace-> voltagex: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<voltagex> Peace-: no more jigdo :(
<Peace-> voltagex: what?
<voltagex> Peace-: you used to be able to use a jigdo file to construct a daily iso from a closer mirror but it looks like that option's gone
<Peace-> ah
<BluesKaj> I'm searching for the alternate install , was pulled or moved
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess devs told me there is not anymore
<Peace-> BluesKaj: or it's integrated in the live
<BluesKaj> that's too bad because the livecd doesn't work on my HW
<Peace-> BluesKaj: use the minimal cd of ubuntu
<Peace-> BluesKaj: if you want install it ..
<Peace-> then you do install kubuntu-desktop and you have done
<BluesKaj> where is the minimal or even the net install
<Peace-> BluesKaj: wait https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD here theare the stuff but i don't see 13.04
<tsimpson> just replace quantal with raring in the link
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/      this is 386
<BluesKaj> Peace-, AMD64 here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<X421> Hi. I can't access my touchpad settings, the system settings crash every time
<X421> Any idea what i can do about that?
<BluesKaj> thanks Peace- , I should have remembered that site
<guyvdb> Hi, I am running 12.10. I am trying to get hplip working correctly with foo2zjs. When I print I get the following error in syslog. Any ideas?  colord-sane: io/hpmud/musb.c 2066: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<Fuzzles272> need help get error update opengl when trying TF2 on steam
<Smurphy> Fuzzles272: All you need to do is start jockey-kde, and install the "Beta" drivers.
<Fuzzles272> Smurphy: how would i do that?
<Smurphy> start the additional driver selection stuff ..
<Fuzzles272> ye
<Smurphy> an check what it says...
<Smurphy> aqnd see if there are some Beta Drivers.
<Smurphy> Which graphic chip do you have BTW ???
<Fuzzles272> ati mobility radeon hd 4500 series
<Smurphy> Hmmm... Dunno if there are special drivers for that one. on my Gaming computer - I have a NVidia GTX660Ti running.
<Fuzzles272> no beta drivers have been listed
<Fuzzles272> theres a post release update what ever that is
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no luck with the mini either , same issue
<phunyguy_t430s> So I am trying to find a good Gwibber alternative for KDE.... I found Chokoq but it doesn't supportFacebook like Gwibber does.  Any ideas?
<Smurphy> facebook is banned on y firewall...
<phunyguy_t430s> o.O
<Smurphy> facebook, twitter, google-analytics... all poit to 127.0.0.1 on my DNS, and the major IP's are blocked on my firewall out-filter.
<Smurphy> makes life much easier, safer, and intelligent.
<phunyguy_t430s> aaah the old black hole trick
<phunyguy_t430s> gets em every time.
<phunyguy_t430s> I could do the same on my security box, just with a few check boxes.
<phunyguy_t430s> but I'm not the only person behind it.
<Smurphy> neither am I - but the other's don't use it either.
<phunyguy_t430s> My wife is completely addicted to social media.
<Smurphy> mine is not. We don't even have TV (Big screen ? yes, we watch loads of Movies. But only the ones _we_ choose)...
<phunyguy_t430s> well excuse me, Mr Uppity.   :)
<phunyguy_t430s> let me guess... you are vegetarian/vegan too...  ;)
<phunyguy_t430s> these are the jokes!
<Smurphy> nope. WE eat meat, and are both Online Gamers.
<Smurphy> Thing is - we only accept Medias - where we actually do an active choice to do it.
<phunyguy_t430s> us to... by changing the channel or not.
<Smurphy> nope. Not the same. Yuo hav so much choice, that instead of makeing a definitive choice on what you will do, and out of laziness, you change channel - and get again BRainWashed by the next Social/Soap opera displayed an choosen by other people.
<BluesKaj> oh Lord ... I'm brainwashed if I watch my fav TV shows , now :)
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: full ACK ... :} This is the beginning of the decline of Humanity ...
<Smurphy> Rome died too after all ...
<Smurphy> Different program, but as stupid too ...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Smurphy> I love the channel police... Always so helpfull when not needed. And when needed, so silent ... cause no knowledge about any topic ...
<Smurphy> I know - Off topic again ... but it had to be said ... *brainwashed*
<Smurphy> :]
<bazhang> Smurphy, this is the wrong place for it
<Smurphy> bazhang: As I said - I know. Your rant is as off topic as what we were discussing here.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy the decline began whgen tv was introduced , think i was 7 yrs old at the time  :)
<phunyguy_t430s> so... does anyone have a /real/ answer to my question?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: :) Impressive you know so much though :)
<Smurphy> phunyguy_t430s: not me. sorry.
<phunyguy_t430s> now that it rolled off the screen due to !ot chat
<Smurphy> :}
<ugasai> yes I hssve a question
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_t430s, not many Gwibber questions here ,, no experience with it
<ugasai> in the system settings under locale I want to install the japanese language set but it wont let me tick input meathods of extra fots check box
<ugasai> from what I understad this is a bug when might it be fixed?
<ugasai> from the site is says it has been I think but still no luck
<hateball> From which site?
 * BluesKaj 's ancestors lived in Munster and moved to Sweden then to Finland , then we moved to Canada ... neat how that works :)
<bazhang> ugasai, are you using ibus?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<ugasai> yes I am bazhang
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: So you are European ... :}
<bazhang> ugasai, let me check the bug tracker, is this kubuntu 12.10? 12.04
<bazhang> Smurphy, thats enough.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, Canadian citizen
<ugasai> umm 12.04
<bazhang> Ibus needs additional packages to work with japanese, I found it working only after installing ibus-anthy and then adding Japanese in the iBus settings. See if this helps.   ugasai
<ugasai> ok thanks I'll try that
<bazhang> ugasai, after installation, you will need to restart ibus   (not the whole system, just ibus)
<ugasai> hmm ok well I have I bus installed as of last night did a cold boot this morning and Ibus does have japanese listed but it's greyed out and won't let me choose
<bazhang> ugasai, and which ibus packages do you have installed?
<bazhang> ugasai, did you ever run the initial set up of ibus?
<ugasai> what woul be the fastes way to look? (not too new to linux...but last I used it was Red Hat)
<phoenix_firebrd> compositing type defaults to xrender even after chaning to opengl this is happening after upgrading to kde 4.9.4
<phoenix_firebrd> using kubuntu 12.10
<bazhang> ugasai, alt f2   ibus-setup
<phoenix_firebrd> opening chromium browser crashes the system
<ugasai> according to package mananger I have ibus cire ibus-qt4 ibus-anthy lib-ibus-qt1 python support universal input method widget shared library and im-config
<bazhang> ugasai, great
<bazhang> ugasai, now run ibus-setup
<ugasai> ok
<ugasai> done
<bazhang> ugasai, and you set what languages to use, and the methods? then restarted ibus?
<ugasai> yes
<bazhang> ugasai, and whats the hotkey combo to switch?
<ugasai> Control+space; Zenkaku_Hankaku; Alt+Kanji; Alt+grave; Hangul; Alt+Release+Alt_R
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> is that working?
<ugasai> no
<bazhang> ugasai, what are you using it with? a browser? a text editor? or what
<ugasai> libre writer 3.5.4.2 build:2
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to delete the contents of /var/tmp/                 ?
<bazhang> ugasai, just loading libreoffice here to test
<ugasai> I understand
<bazhang> http://academicallychallenged.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/writing-in-japanese-in-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-12-04/  ugasai
<c_smith> Hi, what is the command to lock the screen in KDE 4.9?
<phunyguy_t430s_> ok another question.  I see in network-manager, there is an option for OpenVPN.  I got the connection working, and checked the box that says "connect automatically", however when I connect to the internet, it doesn't connect the VPN automatically.  Is there a fix aside from running openvpn as a service?
<phunyguy_t430s_> test
<phunyguy_t430s_> am I still visible?
<c_smith> phunyguy_t430s_, yep
<phunyguy_t430s_> kk
<phunyguy_t430s_> messing with the network settings.
<yofel> c_smith: I'm on 4.10 beta1 so there's a chance this is wrong thanks to the new screenlocker, but try: qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock
<phunyguy_t430s_> may have to run a custom keepalive script, which checks if I am home (is my router pingable), if not, send nmcli command to bring up the VPN
<phunyguy_t430s_> and set proxy stuff.
<rickycezar> D ( ͡º ͜ʖ ͡º)
<rickycezar> D ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<phunyguy_t430s_> that was actually pretty cool... but still offtopic.
<Guest54150> test
<minuteman> #centos
<phunyguy_t430s_> fail.
<ugasai> bazhang you still there? sorry got caught up in something I still can't use is
<ugasai> one site I did find said to check the input methods box and extra fonts when installing the language but I can not check them
<ugasai> that is installing the language in system settings under systemsettings
<ugasai> err system languges
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<phunyguy_work> ok what am I missing.... I am using networkmanager-openvpn and the connection works fine except for one thing.  I am trying to get it to make that connection the default route.
<phunyguy_work> I found the checkbox for "use only for resources on this network", but that didnt change anything.  On the server it is set as well to use it as the default route.
<bobbyva76> hello
<bobbyva76> I was hoping someone could give me another opinion before i do a wipe and reinstall
<bobbyva76> so does anyone care to give an opinion?
<dougl> sure
<dougl> what windows ver is it?
<dougl> wipe it anyway
<bobbyva76> i have recently installed 12.10 ubuntu
<dougl> lol - just kidding :)
<bobbyva76> everything was recognized and ur right
<dougl> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dougl> ubuntu with no kde really sucks in my opinion...
<dougl> I hate the new ubuntu.
<bobbyva76> ubuntu but i took all the ubuntu stuff out and am running kde
<dougl> ok
<bobbyva76> the issue is compiz doesnt work and i keep getting errors for the system and compiz
<bobbyva76> the system seems fine but the back end i get errors on boot and the system throws a crash error up every now and then
<dougl> if ya got nothing to lose... sec, you have no effects working?
<bobbyva76> i was hoping for an easy fix but it is a new install so i wont lose anything. all data is on another drive
<yofel> the question would be rather why you're running compiz in kde? Any special reason why you're not using kwin?
<bobbyva76> just not familiar with it
<bobbyva76> more familiar with gnome and afterstep
<bobbyva76> i have to go get my son from school i will be back. leaving screen up
<rn> alguien me lee?
<dougl>  alguien me lee??
<rork> !pt | wild guess
<ubottu> wild guess: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<spike_sfh> hey all new to Kubuntu where can I get free Book for the OS so I know what I am going lol
<netrunner_> is there a way to disable the anoying KWallet crap ? Why can I just auto long in into my wireless without an added password step like in a normal system?
<netrunner_> WHo comes up with these stupid ideas!!!
<netrunner_> ???
<zer0f1ll> any way to get KDE to stop crashing?
<netrunner_> no  get a mac I did and try linux on virtual machine Linux is not a finish OS its always being developed and it is never finished that's why it doesnt take off like Mac or Windows or Android
<zer0f1ll> netrunner_: gnome works fine.
<netrunner_> plus developers experiment with it and make up stuff like Kwallet and Konqueror
<netrunner_> very stupid apps if you ask me who needs to waste money in konqueror when you got firefox or Kwallet when hello you have a fire wall!
<zer0f1ll> netrunner_: kwallet is for storing sensitive information such as passwords. you'd still need to enter passwords without a firewall.
<netrunner_> why do i need to long into kwallet to access my wireless network and I can get something else more useful to do that for me. Looks like KDE like to make poorly done applications no one needs
<zer0f1ll> netrunner_: it's a gui sudo. you need root access to modify network interfaces.
<netrunner_> still a silly dumb idea Gnome doesn't have it Mac doen't have it either nor does Windows
<zer0f1ll> gnome has a gui sudo system as well.
<SIR_Taco> netrunner_: either disable kwallet in your system settings (under "Account Details") or remove it entirely if you do not want it (package name: "kwalletmanager")
<netrunner_> looks like the KDE team doesn't know aabout truecrypt
<netrunner_> lol
<zer0f1ll> but how to get it to stop crashing every two days? that's my question.
<netrunner_> i bet they will invent ktcrypt so they can waste money and time like with kwallet and konqueror lol
<SIR_Taco> also, a great way to get help is to not bitch and complain about how aweful everything is that you want help with
<zer0f1ll> I'd submit a bug report when it happens, but that mechanism won't work once the window manager goes away.
<netrunner_> Hey I do reviews I am not using linux cause its good heaven knows if i where you wouldn't be on a chat ha?
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: how does it crash? becomes unresponsive? resets the computer?  restarts KDE?
<netrunner_> Best advice only use linux on virtualbox always
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: window manager goes away, all windows appear (if any were minimized), mouse still works, X still running, apps still running, focused window is the one in which the mouse is over, no new windows are created, desktop wallpaper right-click menu does work... no window decorations...  have to hard kill X from a console to bring it back up again.
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: anything strange in your ~/.xsession-errors   file?
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: lots of stuff in there, but no timestamps. what am I looking for?
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: sorry, I meant right after it happens
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: i'll copy it after the next crash.
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: only other thing I can think of is running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-workspace plasma-desktop
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: wait, I found a .xsession-errors.old file
<zer0f1ll> looks like it was created right before I re-started today.
<zer0f1ll> what is QThread?
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: it's a QT programming call
<zer0f1ll> ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub' stopped unexpected (Process crashed)
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: nepomuk is part of the meta-data/file search database for KDE... you could try disabling it to see if it fixes the problem
<SIR_Taco> all of the options for it are under System Settings -> Desktop Search
<zer0f1ll> good idea, thx. will let u know how it goes in a few days.
<SIR_Taco> good luck, hope you get it fixed
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: how long does your gui run?
<SIR_Taco> until I restart.... sometimes 6 months. Only time it crashes is when I'm fiddling with things I shouldn't be :)
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: outstanding! wish I had that. my last install was pretty good. then i screwed it up and upgraded.
<SIR_Taco> there's a solution out there for just about everything.... just a matter of finding it
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: good way of thinking about it.
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: so then the next question is: if the problem is nepomuk, how can it cause the window manager to crash? (it shouldn't be able to do that)
<SIR_Taco> zer0f1ll: that's a good question... no it *shouldn't*... but it doesn't me it can't. Just a hypothesis to try out. Best thing is to reconfigure the workspace and desktop and if it crashes again make a copy of your .xsession-errors before restarting X and hopefully we can get a better understanding of what's going on
<SIR_Taco> *me = mean
<zer0f1ll> SIR_Taco: yaa, will try that.
#kubuntu 2012-12-08
<Takeshi> test
<Takeshi> hi everibody
<phunyguy_t430s> is there an easy way to navigate through various qdbus configuration commands to figure out the one I need to invoke? I don't know the first thing about it.
<ssfdre38> how can i hard code out the sticky key
<ubuntu> smith
<Guest56140> smith
<DarthFrog> smith?
<DarthFrog> Whitesmith or blacksmith?
<Guest56140> i search mr smith
<zer0f1ll> aaaagent smith. [adjusts tie]
<Takeshi> i search mr Smith
<Adityab> I have a Macbook Air and I'm going to dual-boot it with OSX and kubuntu.
<Adityab> Should I get the special 'mac' iso?
<Adityab> (looks like I should, but I want to know what's special about it :P)
<eagles0513875> Adityab there is no need if u
<eagles0513875> you use bootcamp
<eagles0513875> just choose 32 or 64 bit
<Adityab> oh
<Adityab> eagles0513875: How's bootcamp different from reFIT?
 * Adityab has been using a mac since just 3 months or so. complete noob I am.
<eagles0513875> Adityab: never used reFIT bootcamp is part of osx
<Shaan7> Adityab: ah that porcelain doll ;)
<Adityab> Shaan7: ;-)
<eagles0513875> its meant for windows dual boot but I've used it for Linux too
<Adityab> ok. giving it a try
<Adityab> thanks :)
<eagles0513875> my pleasure
<Adityab> Shaan7: Yeah, the doll looks great, but I don't like her personality.
<Shaan7> Adityab: yea, and like all other she-s, you gotta spend lots of monies on her :P
<Adityab> heh
<Adityab> Linux feels like home.
<Adityab> Affair's over.
<Shaan7> Adityab: ok you've given an option, MacBook Pro or Dell XPS Ultrabook (both same config), what would you choose?
<Adityab> Shaan7: MBP.
<Adityab> But if you throw a thinkpad into the mix, then that rules.
<Shaan7> Adityab: cool, someone else made the same choice, and now you're there to tell me the reason :P
<Adityab> Shaan7: Excellent hardware?
<Adityab> Compared to a Dell XPS.
<Shaan7> Adityab: have you used a XPS?
<Adityab> Yeah
<Shaan7> Sudhendu's XPS is rock solid dude, the only thing that beats that is TP
<Adityab> They all differ of course, so I can't pass universal judgement.
<Shaan7> yea though a back-broken guy like me would've loved a lighter machine ;)
<Adityab> Shaan7: Gotta love apple screens and trackpads.
<Adityab> The rest is just looks.
<Adityab> hehe
<Shaan7> Adityab: I have a grudge against that screen man
<Shaan7> Apple: why u reflect so much lightz?
<Adityab> Yeah, why don't laptop makers give matte screens these days.
<Shaan7> yea, but I wonder why Apple loves that, just because it looks shiny?
<Adityab> I know of only the Thinkpad and a couple of high-end dell laptops that have matte.
<Shaan7> the display quality is cool otherwise
<Adityab> Shaan7: shiny. yep. :P
<Adityab> They took 'shiny' too literally, I feel.
<Shaan7> well I have the cheapest TP out there, and it has matte
<Shaan7> so yes, right
<Adityab> Shaan7: Company laptop?
<Adityab> Thinkpads are … perfect.
<Shaan7> Adityab: no, personal. Company is a Latitude, because I didn't want a MBP.
<Adityab> Thinkpads are the N900's of the Laptop world.
<Shaan7> though they're now offering the ultrabook :(
<Adityab> Shaan7: Latitude series is neat
<Shaan7> Adityab: yep, just way too thick ;)
<Adityab> Yeah
<Adityab> Shaan7: I believe latitude laptops come with a removable dock
<Shaan7> yep
<Adityab> that makes them reasonably thinner once taken off.
<Shaan7> we dont have the dock at office though
<Adityab> hmm.
<Shaan7> err no, its thick even without that
<Shaan7> but otherwise the build is very nice, plus dell will replace stuff for free, even if you break it, bwahaa
<Adityab> Nice!
<Adityab> In the far future, I may just buy one of those ZaReason or System76 laptops just because they're nice to linux.
<Shaan7> but then I envy ksinny as well, nothing better than a TP X
<Adityab> ah
<arbir> Hello
<arbir> anybody having luck with Dejavu Sans Condensed font ?
<arbir> test
<justben> hello every body, can you hear me?
<thelionroars> no, my IRC audio mustn't be working
<justben> haha , somebody here.
<thelionroars> just me and a few hundred other people
<justben> what does this used to do?or what theme do you talk about?
<justben> i am new here and i know little about it.
<justben> maybe i should google first,then talk here.
<justben> so, goodbye every, i will come back again.
<justben> everybody
<thelionroars> this channel is for support for users of Kubuntu
<thelionroars> If you have a problem with your Kubuntu install, just ask a question. If someone knows the answer they will reply
<justben> really?that's wonderful,I meet lots of problems several days when i turn to kubuntu from ubuntu,i think kde is much better than unity.
<justben> but now i have do the easiest things i must do for kubuntu, and just for fun, i come here but find it interesting.
<justben> i will come here for help in the future.
<justben> another problem:where are you come from? i come from china, and you?
<thelionroars> there is another channel for social chat justben: #kubuntu-offtopic
<thelionroars> there is also #ubuntuforums for chat
<justben> thanks,
<justben> what are diffirences between these two.
<thelionroars> not much, just different people
<justben> thanks,
<justben> but there are little people, why are there only you?
<thelionroars> probably bed time in United States and Europe
<justben> where are you from?
<sic2010> hy
<justben> why i can see nothing , or there is no one talking >
<justben> sic2010, i see you .
<justben> oh, he has quit.
<Torch> it's saturday morning in europa and people are probably mostly busy with real life stuff
<Torch> europe, even
<justben> thanks Torch, it's evening here.
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<heoyea> crickets
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/5/c/f/9/8a8f975804bcd17ab142d9faedd.gif
<Okitain> Hey guys, I've got all flash/sd drives mount only to read.
<xixor> hi
<Okitain> Where do I look to switch it off?
<RiotingPacifist> !multitouch
<RiotingPacifist> Is it possible to do multitouch guestures on a normal trackpad? e.g not a mac
<Okitain> Yes?
<Okitain> If there is capability for such things in the notebook, ofc.
<RiotingPacifist> How can I find out?
<invariant> Okitain, it seems unlikely that this doesn't require some kind of special drivers.
<invariant> Okitain, moreover, even if the drivers would be there, you still need to have applications that understand these events.
<invariant> Okitain, saying it's like the most normal thing in the world is entirely non-obvious.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RiotingPacifist> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi RiotingPacifist
<Okitain> invariant: I am saying about things like two-finger scroll, circle, taps with 2-3 fingers.
<Okitain> Things synaptik usually understands itself.
<sonyx_> Szép jó napot mindenkinek :)
<Azgarech> Hello
<dougl> Azgarech, ?
<dougl> Hello
<Azgarech> Helo
<dougl> halo as in angels?
<Azgarech> I can speak English or French but not spanish sorry
<dougl> english is good here
<Azgarech> It's what I was thinking
<Azgarech> Does some of you are on the beta of steam on linux?
<p0s> i'm using kdesudo for running restricted software ion separate user accounts. i've just learned that there is an "untrusted connection" mode of the X server. does kdesudo use that?  (see http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/Security)
<lindomar> aboa tarde. alguém sabe de um programa para administração de igrejas evangélicas.
<dougl> where is everyone?
<[Raiden]> )
<britt__> i'm here
<dougl> that's someone I guess :)
<glasscup> I have a problem with qmake for QT. It causes a mismatch of the version of qt when I compile. Is there a newbie tut for jailing a process so it cannot look in directories? I'd reather have qmake tell me it cannot access a file than give me a version mismatch.
<liucecks> hi
<xixor> hi
<xixor> glasscup: do you have multiple versions of qt installed?
<glasscup> xixor: originally no, I just had 4.8.4. That is the version I get the mismatch on. I then downloaed 4.8.3 and the problem is gone. I assume when I'm using 4.8.4 qmake is looking in /usr/lib/kde4 for something.
<glasscup> I guess I should put it more simply. Is there a way to run a process and generate a log of the directories that process is accessing?
<xixor> I think that it gets the directories from whatever the shell has in the path.. not sure though.  Are you calling qmake from QtCreator?
<xixor> and do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<xixor> QtCreateor has facilities for setting the environment, and choosing which QtSDK version to use... might be handy
<glasscup> Yes it is installed. I get the mismatch from running qmake from the shell and from QtCreator. I've set the $PATH variable appropriately.
<InspectorCluseau> Anyone have the problem that the KDM logout window does not appear? My google search led me to the kdmrc file. It turned out it was missing the line TerminateServer=true. Adding that fixed the problem.
<xixor> InspectorCluseau: what is the logout window?  that little button in the center of the screen that says "Logout" ?
<xixor> oh wait, you're using kdm?  and not lightdm?
<InspectorCluseau> The window that pops up that has 'leave' in it
<InspectorCluseau> I guess so
<InspectorCluseau> I have a sort of mixture here :)
<xixor> I miss kdm... I guess it is an  ubuntubnubu thing to go to lightdm
<InspectorCluseau> I think I changed to KDM for the login screen I wanted
<xixor> rolflmao, http://www.zazzle.ca/kde_abstracted_my_abstraction_layer_tshirt-235998446539715766
#kubuntu 2012-12-09
<papertiger> When i use "kcmshell4 icons " it takes about 20-30 minutes to apply a change to icon theme =P
<papertiger> got any idea how i fix this?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<papertiger> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey papertiger
<papertiger> i am trying to figure out why it "kcmshell4 icons" can not apply my icon theme..
<papertiger> or any theme...
<Doyle> Hey. 12.10 - Setting screensaver threshold has no effect. Always activates at the default 15m
<Doyle> Changes are reflected in the conf.
<Doyle> Ideas?
<Doyle> Apparently it's only affecting the fishtank
<heoyea> apply changes
<Doyle> Nope. Affects all screensavers.
<Doyle> I can set the threshold to 1m or anything under 15, but above that and it activates at 15
<arbir> Hello
<arbir> test
<arbir> Hello
<arbir> test
<arbir> can anybody get the Dejavu font condensed working ?
<papertiger> huh?
<papertiger> By doing exactly what?
<arbir> papertiger:  i am trying to use dejavu condensed and it keeps switching back to book
<papertiger> rename book to a later alpabet letter... that should work.. it picks the one at the top if errors occurs for some reason... name it zook instead =P
<papertiger> sorry i am tired, but it should work
<papertiger> or you could just remove the fonts you do not use or want to use
<papertiger> im trying out razorqt, but i have not figured out how to alter screensaver and screen dimming settings yet.
<papertiger> hehe on a small storage system razorqt could really come in handy. But compared to the entire KDE Sc it falls a little short....
<papertiger> hehe
<heoyea> o
<R33D3M33R> hello, so i wanted to try out the 13.04 alpha and it doesn't fit on a GB USB stick O_o ... ok, it's development release, but does this mean the final version will be the same?
<nine_> no
<nine_> not even close at this stage
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> so I just logged out of the live mode, to relogin it asks me for a password. I tried "", ubuntu, kubuntu, password, but nothing works ... any ideas?
<Peace-> R33D3M33R: mmm where did you download the image?
<R33D3M33R> from the daily live page
<R33D3M33R> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<R33D3M33R> i386 version
<R33D3M33R> i'm running in virtualbox
<R33D3M33R> installation of programs worked without pass, but now it's asking for it
<Peace-> R33D3M33R: this is strange no password should be required
<Peace-> R33D3M33R:  try to ask here #kubuntu-devel
<R33D3M33R> ok
<Peace-> R33D3M33R: have you tried to leave password emty?
<Peace-> empty
<R33D3M33R> yes
<R33D3M33R> i'll post a screenshot
<R33D3M33R> any ideas where to i can save, imageshack suddenly wants me to register :(
<Peace-> R33D3M33R: there is a widget called pastebin just drag and drop the file into
<R33D3M33R> http://picpaste.com/posnetek1-7DQZOfFo.png
<R33D3M33R> so i tried to enter blank password but it does nothing
<R33D3M33R> also ubuntu, kubuntu, password and so on
<Peace-> R33D3M33R: ask to riddel he should know on #kubuntu-devel
<Peace-> i have to go (eat)
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> bon apetite and thanks
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<monkeyjuice> snow coming tonite
<BluesKaj> "morning monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> we have a half inch or so
<Peace-> BluesKaj: Here too
<monkeyjuice> were are you Peace-
<BluesKaj> Peace-, snow in Italy ...you must be near the mountains
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nope verona
<the_ant> just join this room. hai everyone.
<_Adrod> hi guys
<Peace-> hi
<_Adrod> hi peace
<carl3399> Hello
<carl3399> hello
<justben> hi
<carl3399> hi
<justben> where are you from?
<carl3399> me?
<justben> ofcourse
<carl3399> Austria :D
<justben> i come from china.
<justben> haha, i am new here
<carl3399> :)
<justben> i am excited when i talk with foreigner
<Tm_T> hi justben and carl3399, welcome to the support channel, we have a chit chat channel at #kubuntu-offtopic (:
<justben> thanks, i have been there yesterday.
<carl3399> oh hello Tm_T
<carl3399> hello
<dmatt> I attempted install of K12.10 and both times installer crashed. how to troubleshoot this? is there a log file or something i can examine?
<dmatt> booting into live worked and usb install medium was checked
<Tm_T> dmatt: /var/log/ should install related log files, atleast I recall it had something
<dmatt> thanks, there seems to be a /var/log/installer/ directory
<dmatt> some io error...
<rfirmin> hello, i just upgraded to kubuntu 12.10. for some reason resolve.conf is not being initialized with any name servers. i see a nameserver come in via the dhcp config in syslog, but it never makes it to resolv.conf
<rfirmin> any ideas?
<rfirmin> nobody around?
<BluesKaj> rfirmin, open /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, ignore the warning and paste your nameservers there
<rfirmin> thanks! will cisco anyconnect vpn still be able to work with that hardcoding (once i set it up; it's not yet installed)?
<rfirmin> guess i'll find out :)
<BluesKaj> rfirmin, I imagine it will , not sure ..I gather you're not using network manager , or if so you've had vpn setup in the options
<BluesKaj> previously that is , rfirmin
<rfirmin> BluesKaj - yeah anyconnect circumvents the network manager. however currently this is a stock kubuntu install, so there is a bug somewhere
<rfirmin> i.e. it is out of the box networking setup which is not generating resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> rf  normally i just purge network manager and use the /etc/network/interfaces, the new resolvconf , and hosts.allow
<BluesKaj> if you keep network manager , it will keep rewriting the resolvconf/resolv,conf file and wipe any edits you've added there
<rfirmin> fair enough. surprises me because i thought network manager was finally relatively stable
<BluesKaj> rfirmin,^
<rfirmin> i had issues with it way back in 2008/2009, but since then it seems to have been functional
<rfirmin> until now
<BluesKaj> ok , I have no experience with vpn so i can't tell whether network manager is buggy or not
<rfirmin> thanks for the resolv.conf.d/head trick, it works well. i'll file a bug and see if anyone bites
<BluesKaj> right
<blazemore> Can I make the Kickoff menu launch when I press the Super key?
<xixor> blazemore: don't think so, super key is registered as just a modifier, so I don't think it can be used on it's own
<blazemore> xixor: I swear I've used distros where that was the default behaviour, although they might not have been KDE
<xixor> It's a possibility.  That isn't default on KDE, and I'm not sure it would be possible.  Maybe, I'm no expert in these matters.  Default keybinding for the KDE klicker menu is ALT+F1, ALT+F2 brings up the krunner launcher
<blazemore> ty for alt+f1
<xixor> blazemore: right click on the klicker menu->Application Launcher Settings->Keyboard Shortcut, it will tell you what the keyboard shortcut is, and will let you change it
<xixor> blazemore: Klicker menu->System Settings->Shortcuts and Gestures.  In there almost any existing KDE keyboard shortcut can be seen and customized
<xixor> blazemore: lots of good ones are in Global Keyboard Shortcuts, select KDE component KWin and there are lots of good ones there
<Tygart> xixor: blazemore:  You can edit the Kickoff menu launch shortcut by right clicking on the "Kickoff Launch" icon and choose "Application Launch Setting" Then on the left Choose "Keyboard shortcut"
<moroveno> what do I need to install to get GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode support
<jeltsch> Hi, I’m using Kubuntu 12.10. If I go to the “Touchpad” entry in KDE’s systems settings, I’m told that no touchpad could be found.
<jeltsch> Any ideas about how to debug this problem?
<jeltsch> I’m using a Dell Latitude 6430.
<[Raiden]> hi
<[Raiden]> how to apply changes after manual editing of kdeglobals file?
<moroveno> anyone in here to help?
<BinaryCortex> hello
<BinaryCortex> is anyone awake for a question
<moroveno> lol
<moroveno> guess everyone is watching football
<BluesKaj> moroveno: just ask your question
<BinaryCortex> i found an answer, not one i like but ill remember that BluesKaj
<P_Walker> I must say i'm impressed of Kubuntu. +1 to all devs
<invariant> Where do I have to put xrdb -load "${HOME}"/.Xdefaults such that it is applied? I put it in ~/.kde/env/a.sh, but this had no effect.
<oneadvent> hi. I have a problem with dragging and dropping in dolphin. This is both with dragging inside dolphin and dragging to a browser or another program. copy/paste works fine...any ideas
<Guest5780> hallo
<Guest5780> ist jemand noch wach heute abend?
<oneadvent> hmph started working..that was weird. i didn't do anything to make it work....
<T___> hei, i wanna switch off the status-updates from kopete to the other chatpartner "blabla closed the chat". But how can i do this in telepathy?
<holyguyver> what is the terminal code for launching konqueror?
<tsimpson> holyguyver: what do you mean "terminal code"? just launching konqueror from a terminal?
<holyguyver> tsimpson: Yes
<tsimpson> just type "konqueror" (without quotes) and press enter
<tsimpson> make sure you have it installed
<holyguyver> tsimpson: That is not working & yes it is installed
<tsimpson> holyguyver: what happens when you try?
<holyguyver> It syas it is not isntalled, but it is
<holyguyver> tsimpson:
<tsimpson> what does "apt-cache policy konqueror" show?
<Plagiating> hey, studiert jemand zufällig geschichte?
<holyguyver> tsimpson:  apt-cache policy konqueror-trinity konqueror-trinity:  Installed: 4:3.5.13-1ubuntu0+ax3~precise  Candidate: 4:3.5.13-1ubuntu0+ax3~precise  Version table: *** 4:3.5.13-1ubuntu0+ax3~precise 0        500 http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/trinity/trinity-v3.5.13/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tsimpson> I didn't say konqueror-trinity, I said konqueror
<tsimpson> it likely is installed as a different binary
<holyguyver> tsimpson: Konqueror trinity is the only konqueror I wish to use
<holyguyver> tsimpson: So how do I launch it?
<Plagiating> is it possible to get in quakenet?
<tsimpson> holyguyver: look at the output of "dpkg -L konqueror-trinity|grep /bin, see what it shows
<holyguyver> tsimpson: Thanks, that answered a lot
<holyguyver> tsimpson: dpkg -L konqueror-trinity|grep /bin /opt/trinity/bin /opt/trinity/bin/kbookmarkmerger /opt/trinity/bin/keditbookmarks /opt/trinity/bin/kfmclient /opt/trinity/bin/konqueror
<holyguyver> tsimpson: I think that answered my question :D
<tsimpson> holyguyver: so you can either run "/opt/trinity/bin/konqueror" directly, or add  /opt/trinity/bin to your PATH environment variable (by editing ~/.profile)
<Plagiating> is it possible to get into qnet?
<holyguyver> tsimpson: I will just run it directly, that is what I am used to, thanks for helping me find it
<tsimpson> holyguyver: you're welcome
<unheeding> what's the best theme for window decorations?
<tsimpson> whichever you like best
<unheeding> oxygen is pretty sweet, it has the blue outline... i like that
<[Raiden]> bespin and skulpture  also good
<[Raiden]> kwin themes
<[Raiden]> and some qtcurve presets
<STiAT> hey guys, I got a little problem here for grub2 recognizing my win7 installation on this computer
<STiAT> setup: uefi, win7 (two "system" disks, two normal disks)
<STiAT> and linux (swap, / and /home)
<STiAT> but for some reason, grub does not configure the win7 installation, any ideas?
<STiAT> oh, and using gpt ofc
<STiAT> to make it even more complicated
<STiAT> i already changed /etc/default/grub accordingly, but it only shows the ubuntu installation, no windows.
<girnaar> hello
<girnaar> how to  install java on kubuntu
#kubuntu 2013-12-02
<JMichaelX> is anyone else experiencing problems with synergy?
<dougl> JMichaelX, jerky?
<dougl> on clients
<JMichaelX> no, it behaves oddly on the server side... but seemingly only in google chrome
<dougl> I dont use it dunno... server like a rock
<JMichaelX> the problem may well be with chrome, i can't tell
<debfan> I'm deleting my kubuntu partition.... my skype no longer works (no sound) and I can't access my smartphone...
<hardy1> morning :)
<MangaKaDenza> night
<jarkko> how can kubuntu show new kubuntu version and console doesnt show any packages?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<debfan> kubuntu 13.10 doesn't work for me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovrflw0x> do you work BluesKaj?
<soee> debfan, can you be more specific ?
<BluesKaj> no ovrflw0x , I'm retired , but the wife makes sure I do some around the house
<jussi> ovrflw0x: BluesKaj just sits in his rocking chair and yells at kids to get off his lawn :P :P :P :P
<debfan> soee:  I took pictures
<jussi> whoops, this isnt -offtopic.
<debfan> how can I be more specific?   the bottom title bar was not really there...  the menus would not open
<jussi> debfan: we havent seen those?
<BluesKaj> jussi. that would be great actually . but it's too cold right now
<soee> debfan, what jussi said - where are those pictures ?
<debfan> this is 13.10, a release, right?
<debfan> soee:  where can I upload it?
<soee> debfan, http://wstaw.org/
<debfan> oh, I have a kubuntu that I use and upgraded and can't use my smartphone ;)
<debfan> I cannot access pictures so I probably can't upload from here
<soee> what smartphone? Andorid based ?
<soee> *Android
<jussi> imgur.com should work
<jussi> oh lag :/
 * BluesKaj thinks about dual booting on the laptop , no experience with UEFI
<mrhelloworld> blueskaj dual booting with what
<BluesKaj> W8.1 and Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mrhelloworld.^
<mrhelloworld> ahhh dont like that :)
<mrhelloworld> w8.1 = evil
<BluesKaj> i have to have W8.1 for some audio app and muisic editing , since most of my bandmates use W8
<BluesKaj> makes it easier for everyone
<mrhelloworld> blueskaj hmm so you buy w8 which is really expensive
<mrhelloworld> for that :)
<BluesKaj> mr so how do you propose i buy a laptop without W8 that's inexpensive , because system 76 laptops aren't cheap
<BluesKaj> mrhelloworld.^
<soee> BluesKaj, i have Win7/Kubuntu on my laptop
<soee> not a single problem with it :)
<soee> 2 months ago i bought this: http://www.komputronik.pl/product/184077/Komputery/Laptopy_i_netbooki/DELL_Inspiron_17R_7720_i7_3630QM-FHD-nVidia_GT_650M-8GB-1TB-W7HP_z_GP_2YNBD.html
<soee> Kubuntu works on it just perfect :)
<BluesKaj> soee. nice machine ..mine's going be to a bit downscale from that in terms of graphics , cpu and size , http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/lenovo-lenovo-g500-15-6-laptop-black-intel-core-i3-3120m-1tb-hdd-8gb-ram-windows-8-1-g500/10273082.aspx?path=f216f524f68b59290bf98acf1c634da6en02
<soee> BluesKaj, nah nice machine also :)
<BluesKaj> well, it should do the job , will definitely put Kubuntu on it that's for sure :)
<jarkko> i have a strange but that i have to type on everyboot setxkbmap fi
<jarkko> and cannot set the language on system settings
<lazar_> hello!
<lazar_> este cineva care intelege cew am scris
<kevin__> how do you install printers unless you are superuser
<kevin__> please help
<kevin__> #ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> #linux
<ovrflw0x> hey natalia_szewczyk wazzup?
<Jan_> hi
<Jan_> i have kubuntu 12.4 32bit  and want to set firware for ite-9135-dvbt-stick
<Jan_> but this firmare is only supported to kernel 3.5 and above... please tell me how i can update the kernel?
<AshishL> I have just installed Kubuntu and after The GRUB selection the screen blacks out with only the kubuntu cursor . is this a "secureboot " problem ? (note its a 64 bit installer that im running on a 32 bit pc ) please help as i require kubuntu for my google code in task
<Jan_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> AshishL. you can't install 64bit OS on 32bit machine
<lordievader> AshishL: Download the 32bit version of Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Download the 32 bit kubuntu iso  http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<BluesKaj> AshishL.^
<AshishL> BluesKaj : thanks  man ! but will my version work on a 64bit laptop  ?
<BluesKaj> AshishL. yes a 64bit OS wiil run on 64 bit machine , that's what a64bit OS is designed to do.
<Jan_> it's a netbook  with low power  think 32bit is ok
<AshishL> BluesKaj : thanks . but when im doing it it says on start up error with root.disk
<BluesKaj> a 32 bit Os will also run on 64 bit machne , just not the reverse
<BluesKaj> AshishL. do you still have windows on the laptop ?
<BluesKaj> and are you trying to install kubuntu using wubi ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj : yes its a dual boot and i am using wubi.exe
<BluesKaj> if you use wubi , you're not dual booting , your just installing kubuntu in a folder in windows
<BluesKaj> AshishL. you install kubuntu from live media to a separate linux ext4 partition on the HDD , for a true dual boot
<BluesKaj> !wubi > AshishL
<ubottu> AshishL, please see my private message
<AshishL> BluesKaj : thanks . but does that mean kubuntu wont work for development if installed via wubi ?
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't exqactly a friendly devel environment for kubuntu , AshishL ..if you want to be developer then you need a proper kubuntu install on it's own partition
<BluesKaj> BBL
<AshishL> BLuesKaj :  where can i find how to do that ?
<BluesKaj> !dualboot |AshishL.
<ubottu> AshishL.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lazar_> plz help
<lazar_> ???install wine in kubuntu
<lazar_> ????hellp
<BluesKaj> !wine | lazar_
<ubottu> lazar_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lazar_> yes
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , what is the name of sound manager in kubuntu ?
<lazar_> for use WOW
<lazar_> BluesKaj plz help
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. kmenu>computer>system settings> mutlimedia
<BluesKaj> lazar_. not a gamer , sorry can't help , just install wine , then download WoW and try it should open automatically in wine , but not sure it will even run in wine
<lazar_> ook mate
<BluesKaj> lazar_. ask in #ubuntu or ##linux
<SaEeDIRHA> it seems that Audio manager causes problem for me , when i boot to windows after kubuntu my headsets stop working , and i have to unplug the power source and battery of my laptop to make it work again
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone knows what is causing this problem and how can i solve it ?
<lazar_> Kubuntu
<Jan_> please help me how i can update the kernel... i can not undestanding what i have to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/linux-3.5.y.z-queue/2013-11-30-quantal/do
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. install pavucontrol , that will help;
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lazar_> soryy veryy idiot operating sistem KUBUNTU
<lazar_> WINDOWS BEST
<SaEeDIRHA> lazar_, i like KDE base
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, ok i installed it , anything else do i need to do ?
<BluesKaj> ok go back to windows then and stop bothering us ...la
<Tm_T> lazar_: hi, this channel is not place to share what you like (:
<BluesKaj> lazar_.^
<lazar_> ya sure 100%
<lazar_> fack linux
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, thank you for your time
<lazar__> ??????
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. like I posted above setup your audio in multimedia
<SaEeDIRHA> But out of curiosity do you know what is causing this problem ?
<lazar__> stop disconext mate
<BluesKaj> lazar_. buy a playstation or an xbox
<lazar__> mate ayention   1 momnet
<lazar__> you best idiot
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, there is only Build-in Audio there
<SaEeDIRHA> and the profile is Analogues Stereo Duplex
<Tm_T> lazar__: please, this channel is not for ranting, if you have technical questions about kubuntu, this is the right place, for everything else use channels more suitable for that
<lazar__> no  me use 1 personal computers 256 mb ram/  20 cb  hard
<lazar__> yayya stopt disconect mate
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. do you have a pci soundcard ? . If so you have to enable it in the BIOS
<lazar__> ]???????instal wine for kubuntu????
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, its on my laptop, i am not sure
<ovrflw0x> hey lazar__wazzup bud?
<Tm_T> lazar__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<lazar__> lo ok
<lazar__> lol
<SaEeDIRHA> here is the output from lspci command "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)"
<lazar__> este cineva care poate intelege ce qam scris aici
<ovrflw0x> lazar__: no i don't understand what you wrote
<lazar__> lol esti tae cred ca ai inteles
<SaEeDIRHA> on ubuntu this does not happen, when i boot up to kubuntu and then to windows the headset stops working (Build in laptop speakers work fine)
<Tm_T> lazar__: yes there's plain english being used here, no you are not supposed to use any other language here, not even if I can read you just fine
<ovrflw0x> lazar__: no i don't understand your thinking is wrong
<BluesKaj> then you use integrated audio chip on your motherboard , SaEeDIRHA , , run, sudo aplay -l ,in the terminal , and pastebin the output pleas.
<lazar__> o9kok am go  oo  soryyy  soryyy
<SaEeDIRHA> on windows channel they told me its PlusAudio that causing this
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, sure
<ovrflw0x> bye bud lazar__
<lazar__> ok remove linus\x and instal windows best
<ovrflw0x> lazar__: is linux bugging you?
<lazar__> fackk linux no good for my
<ovrflw0x> lazar__: why what happened?
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/uSD0cGVe
<rwc2> hi, i think i might have a partial incomplete install or setup for my ati/amd proprietary driver downloaded from ati/amd website.  i'd like to simply revert back to default kubuntu 13.10 driver.  how easy is this
<SaEeDIRHA> lazar__, please grow up and stop spamming
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  , there will be no output if the driver loads properly
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, there is no output
<SaEeDIRHA> the thing that makes me wonder is why they speakers work fine when i boot to windows but the headset jack stops working only
<BluesKaj> ok SaEeDIRHA , now you have to reboot , then try your audio again
<SaEeDIRHA> and i have to unplug the power source and battery
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. no
<BluesKaj> the intel driver should load at bootup
<SaEeDIRHA> ok , let me try that , be right back
<Jan_> how can i update 12.4 to 13.4
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, the problem still persist
<SaEeDIRHA> :(
<SaEeDIRHA> speakers work fine in windows , but audio jack for headphone does NOT :(
<BluesKaj> you have to use pavucontrol outputs to switch from speakers to headphones , afaik  , SaEeDIRHA
<BluesKaj> Jan_. best do a clean install
<BluesKaj> backup your data of course
<Jan_> a update is not possible?
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, how ?  on Multimedia  settings that you told me there is no such an option to let me choose it
<BluesKaj> only if you upgrade to 12.10 , then upgrade again to 13.04 , Jan_
<Jan_> and how i can do it?
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA. pavucontrol is located in kmenu>apps>multimedia
<SaEeDIRHA> well yes i located it , so ?
<Jan_> BluesKaj: how i have to do a update to 12.10?
<BluesKaj> jan it's really not advisable ,however if you insist , make sure you have your system up to date first , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo do-release-upgrade , to upgrade to 12.10 . then after it's installed make sure it's up to date before \upgrading to 13.04 ..this will probly take a very long time
<rwc2> whats the driver manager called where one can uninstall drivers
<BluesKaj> rwc2. muon , it's the package manager
<rwc2> oh
<rwc2> there
<rwc2> this one is proprietary though
<rwc2> still in muon?
<SaEeDIRHA> it seems a lot of people have the same problem "https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-49711.html"
<Jan_> BluesKaj: he told me that he dont found a new release
<BluesKaj> Jan_. check muon / update manager , make it's set to allow upgrades
<user__> is a fresh install of 13.10 only marginally cleaner than a 'do-release-upgrade' on a fresh install of 13.04
<Teleport> need help with nanoKONTROL2
<BluesKaj> Teleport. what is KONTROL2?
<Teleport> BluesKaj Korg product
<BluesKaj> Teleport. and how does that relate to Kubuntu or nano ?
<Teleport> BluesKaj well searching for a kinda key map for it
<Teleport> BluesKaj and the product name is "nanoKONTROL2"
<BluesKaj> no idea what you're talking about , Teleport , sorry
<Teleport> BluesKaj google
<Teleport> np
<BluesKaj> I did , found some korg   musical devices , i recall a recorder my friend had back in the 90's that he used to record our jams , but that's about it
<Teleport> BluesKaj nice :D
<user____> i installed another copy of kubuntu 13.10 and grub wasn't updated. what commands update grub
<92AAAH0TH> i think its because its ext2
<lordievader> user____: Do you mean "sudo update-grub2"?
<user_____> lordievader: it won't update because its ext2 right
<user_____> the grub menu was made with ext4
<lordievader> user_____: Not sure, don't really have experience with ext2, but I get the feeling that filesystem doesn't matter as long as grub finds the os'es.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2013-12-03
<calcmandan> doing dist upgrade to 13.10. Set it to update when I came home from lunch. four hours have passed and the update halted at 61% while downloading dropbox. not sure what to do from here as it's in mid-process.
<MangaKaDenza> calcmandan, actually
<MangaKaDenza> its just a few package upgrades and some other things
<MangaKaDenza> the core change is in /etc/lsb-release
<MangaKaDenza> if that's been changed, all you gotta do is
<MangaKaDenza> dpkg --configure -a
<MangaKaDenza> and it shouldn't cause much problems
<calcmandan> ok i'll try it out
<calcmandan> yay dropbox downloaded this time
<calcmandan> thanks
<calcmandan> fingers crossed with this reboot
<roasted> hello friends. I thought a newer version of Homerun was available in 13.10, but I'm seeing 1.1.0?
<roasted> Some of the screenshots I saw had some UI changes so I figured it was newer than 1.1.0.
<James0r> i remember there is a way to specify alsa(pulse?) not to detect HDMI audio device on start up but i forgot how to do this. anyone know?
<DrKnow> where and what are the config files for controling color?
<DrKnow> Is there something that tracks activities (downloads) and where they end up?
<DrKnow> I downloaded debian;  13.72GB ISO and can't seem to find it to burn a disk
<DrKnow> I'm getting a lot of stalls and hangs with Kubuntu 13.10, KDE 4.11
<DrKnow> the ISO was downloaded with K-torrent
<DrKnow> Can anyone see my questions if they weren't here when I sent them?
<DrKnow> Is anybody seeing my questions?
<DrKnow> I thought this is supposed to be real time help and support.
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I thought for sure there was a more updated homerun than 1.1.0
<roasted> am I wrong?
<thelionroars> I've just tried administering the printers on my system (13.10), and it asks for a root password. I don't have one configured (or want to configure one). Anyone else noticed this issue?
<DrKnow> Hello, is there anybody out there? rsvp
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<AshishL> excuse me , i am participating in google-code in 2013 and doing coding tasks for kde . some of the prequisites require project neon which ultimately requires Kubuntu..... can i install kubuntu using wubi.exe for development purposes ? please help me :)
<valorie> wubi isn't recommended, no
<valorie> and I doubt you could go on to use neon with wubi
<valorie> AshishL: can you create a virtual machine and install kubuntu inside that?
<valorie> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AshishL> valorie : thanks :D and i was about to ask the question for VM :D :D
<valorie> if you want to know more about any of those, you can use the bang to ask for more info
<valorie> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<valorie> like that
<valorie> I guess since you are still in windows you'll have to install it there
<valorie> also, the channel for GCi is #kde-soc
<valorie> but kubuntu questions are fine here
<valorie> neon also has a channel: #project-neon
<AshishL> valorie : :D yes i am currently on windows xp . Kubuntu is much better though :) . do  you mean i can run kubuntu  and develop using windows itself ??
<AshishL> valorie : thanks for helping out so much !
<valorie> well, you can use windows to make the VM
<valorie> in the VM, you are using Kubuntu, not windows
<valorie> if you really like kubuntu though, why not "dual boot"?
<valorie> and not mess with a vm
<valorie> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AshishL> valorie : but wubi enables us to dual boot right ?
<lordievader> AshishL: But in a very nasty way.
<valorie> it doesn't work well with kubuntu
<valorie> we don't advise it
<lordievader> AshishL: Also it brings huge limitations with it.
<lordievader> Wubi is a really bad idea... It was a nice concept, but in practice it is horrible.
<valorie> so really, if you plan on using kub. long term, do a dual boot
<valorie> if you are thinking shorter term, do a VM
<valorie> wubi might work for vanilla ubuntu still
<valorie> but not really for kubuntu
<lordievader> Thought I read an email that wubi would no longer be on the iso's for lack of maintenance.
<valorie> is it still in our ISO?
<valorie> if so, weird
<AshishL> lordievader : i want to keep kubuntu long term . so how to dual boot with kubuntu (google results : wubi )
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<lordievader> No idea really if wubi is still around, haven't had an (K)ubu iso in a Windows pc for a while.
<lordievader> AshishL: During the install (the partitioning step) choose "Side by side".
<valorie> heh, that page hasn't been upgraded beyond 12.04 even for Ubuntu
<lordievader> This will resize your Windows partition and install Kubuntu on the free space. Grub will automatically see the other OS'es and make an option for it.
<vedu> hello. I can see my camera attached as a USB device but I cannot transfer photos from it. please help
<valorie> vedu: does it open in dolphin, or whatever photo application you are using?
 * valorie goes to bed
<ice9> what is Virtuoso-t?
<Walex> vedu: either it appears as a storage device, and then you can 'mount' its contents, or it uses the MTP protocol, and then you need to install the 'kio-mtp' package and then digiKam and other KDE apps can access that.
<lazar_> hey
<lazar_> help
<lazar_> ????
<shadeslayer> hi lazar_
<lazar_> hi
<lazar_> plz help for instal WINE
<lordievader> lazar_: sudo apt-get install wine
<lazar_> lazar@lazar:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<lazar_> Password:
<lazar_> E: Tipul 'http://repository_location' nu este cunoscut în linia 37 din lista sur                                                              să /etc/apt/sources.list
<lazar_> E: Lista surselor nu poate fi citită.
<lazar_> lazar@lazar:~$
<FloodBotK1> lazar_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazar_> no possible
<crowell> lazar_: can you translate what that is saying for me?
<crowell> my terminal doesn't render some characters
<lazar_> no possible read command
<crowell> the part whre it is talkign about sources.list
<lordievader> lazar_: Looks like there is an syntax error on line 37 of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lazar_> okok ty
<lazar_> veryy veryy dificult install wine , no undew\stantong
<lazar_> undestaing
<lazar_> este cineva care intelege ce am scris
<lordievader> !english| lazar_
<ubottu> lazar_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lazar_> ubottu
<lazar_> fack my you
<lazar_> lordievader
<lazar_> what problem you?
<lazar_> you idiot what problem???
<Erthe> Oy.
<lazar_> lol
<lazar_>  te felicit pentru trecerea pe linux ( Ubuntu ) pentru incepatorii de mai sus. Trebuie sa ai programul Wine ca sa poti rula aplicatii de windows gen .exe , etc. Iar sincer sa fiu aceasta a fost cea mai mare problema la Linux , nu merg jocurile la capacitate maxima , daca o sa-ti mearga probabil va fi sacadat. Daca ai nevoie de informatii sau ajutor , da-mi pm si te ajut cu cea mai mare placere.Va rog frumos daca sunteti ca ceaiu si pe langa subiect , numai
<lazar_> comentati aiurea. Imi cer scuze de offtopic.
<lazar_> translate noob plz
<lordievader> lazar_: If you want help with installing wine tone down your responses. No swearing in this channel.
<lazar_> okok soryyy mate
<lordievader> And this is an English channel so please talk English.
<Erthe> And in English as was previously mentioned.
<lordievader> lazar_: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lazar_> no
<crowell> *ubuntu chans are pretty much the only linux channels that have this no swearing rule :|
<lazar_> fackk idiot operating sitem kubuntu, soryy
<lordievader> lazar_: Have you fixed your problem with the sources already?
<crowell> lazar_: why can't you paste your sources.list?
<lazar_> nooo ruj
<lazar_> run
<crowell> what won't run?
<lazar_> copy/[aste   and no run
<lazar_> no undestaing no undestanting
<crowell> can you use pastebincl to paste it? http://pastebin.com/etc/pastebincl-1.0.tar.gz
<lazar_> ok 1 moment plz
<crowell> lazar_: I'm going to a meeting in a minute, someone else should be able to walk you through
<lazar_> ok mate
<lazar_> bon appetite
<lazar_> hy
<lazar_> hy
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lazar_> hy
<lazar_> kubuntu poor operating swistem, ve4ryy poor for noob user
<lazar_> veryy poor
<lazar_> windows xp best sistem for poor user
<Wiho> Hi ya'll !
<Wiho> Im having some problems installing kubuntu
<Wiho> I'm using fusion 6 vmware
<Wiho> installing from a iso file
<Wiho> I'm sitting on a mac
<Wiho> when i install the program
<Wiho> all i get is the terminal window
<Wiho> asking for user and password
<Wiho> then
<Wiho> nothingness
<Wiho> :/
<Wiho> all i want is for it to work as a regular OS
<Wiho> i had no problems with ubuntu
<Wiho> but kubuntu is giving me some pain in the ass
<Wiho> tips ?
<lordievader> Wiho: Is this with the live-cd or at the first run?
<Wiho> first run
<lordievader> Wiho: So a user account exists? Can you login?
<Wiho> yepp
<Wiho> then I'm free to type in whatever
<Wiho> but my skills are not that great to know what to type
<lordievader> Wiho: Are you currently at the command promt? Are you running 13.10 or 12.04?
<Wiho> on the command promt
<Wiho> running the long lasting one
<lordievader> Wiho: The LTS?
<Wiho> 12.04
<Wiho> yes
<Wiho> the lts one
<lordievader> Wiho: Oke, then lets see if kdm is running: sudo service kdm status
<Wiho> unregonized service
<Wiho> kdm is not currently istalled
<Wiho> it tells me
<lordievader> Hmm have they switched Precise to lightdm.
<lordievader> Oh well, what is the output of "sudo service lightdm status"?
<Wiho> unreginized service
<Wiho> not currently installed
<Wiho> "only typing lighted status" with last output
<Wiho> lightdm*
<Wiho> should i install them both ?
 * lordievader starting to wonder if a DE is installed.
<lordievader> Wiho: Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop"?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wiho> sure hang on
<Wiho> hmm i sliped on the CMD button on the computer now i can't do nothing
<Wiho> http://imagebin.org/280359
<Wiho> am i doing something horribly wrong ? why was ubuntu not a hassle :(
<lordievader> Wiho: CMD button? Some mac thing? Try sending Ctrl+alt+f1 to the vm.
<Wiho> yeah that did the trick !
<Wiho> but I'm unsure on how to copy the text
<lordievader> Wiho: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop|pastebinit
<Wiho> http://imagebin.org/280360
<lordievader> Wiho: Screenshots work too.
<Wiho> hehe :P
<lordievader> Wiho: Anyhow I wanted the output of "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop" ;)
<Wiho> http://imagebin.org/280362
<Wiho> there we go
<Wiho> = )
<lordievader> Wiho: Hehe, have you installed Ubuntu-server?
<Wiho> hahahaha
<Wiho> maby
<Wiho> hmm
<lordievader> Wiho: If you want the kubuntu-desktop run the following: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Wiho> so okey i downloaded the wrong iso ?
<lordievader> Wiho: Not sure what iso you used.
<ovrflw0x> Olivier van der Toorn <-- what does 'van der' stand for?
<Wiho> thx it's downloading, but at a very slow pass comparing to the site
<Wiho> thx tho !!!
<lordievader> Wiho: That might be the vm ;)
<Wiho> aaa yes that could be the block :/
<Wiho> normaly tho, do you have to do this procedure ?
<Wiho> (sorry I'm swedish if my bad language is annoying)
<lordievader> Wiho: On the kubuntu iso the kubuntu-desktop package (and its dependencies) is preinstalled ;)
<Wiho> can i find the kubuntu iso on the kubuntu webpage ?
<lordievader> Wiho: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Wiho> couse i downloaded 2 different ones, first with cd-file, then this horrible file :P
<jarkko> swedish pojkar är bög
<Wiho> that translates to "swedish boys are homosexualls"
<Wiho> maby im a girl huh ?
<jarkko> which is correct
<lordievader> Lets see if there is a swedish Kubuntu channel.
<BluesKaj> .
<lordievader> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Wiho> thx mate
<Wiho> only 7 ppl logged in in the swedish verison
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Wiho> looking back at my previous download, i had the desktop version, but it didn't compute. Oh well, i will give it a couple more goes ! I am very thankful for your help = )!
<BluesKaj> thar was strange , mistakely cleared the chat text
<lordievader> No problem, Wiho. I'm glad you can continue your journey into the world of Linux/Kubuntu :)
<Wiho> Im reading a little on the homepage
<Wiho> it says
<Wiho> The DVD includes both the live image/desktop installer and text based alternate installer
<Wiho> i must have chosen something wrong, couse thats the iso i have
<BluesKaj> having a difficult time installing kubuntu on a Lenovo laptop with UEFI and windows 8.1 installed ...tried legacy , secureboot , secure boot diabled with legacy, UEFI enabled with and withour secure boot ..and the conflicting advice in the uubuntu community forums doesn't help either
<soee> ;o
<BluesKaj> the dvd won't boot to the install or try kubuntu screen
<BluesKaj> guess the advice about lenovo being linux friendly withLinux on UEFI was misleading to say the least
<Greylocks> BluesKaj: could the iso be corrupt?
<Wiho> how do one restart the cmd ?
<BluesKaj> Greylocks. it could but I verfied the burn
<Wiho> downloaded the desktop from the cmd with the help of lordivader, but now I'm stuck again
<Greylocks> not likely then :(
<lordievader> Wiho: Did the apt-get process finish?
<Wiho> oh nice u are still here :D
<Wiho> yes it did
<lordievader> Wiho: Then I'd say the best move now is to restart your vm: sudo reboot
<Wiho> OOOO man you are a god to me
<Wiho> it works
<Wiho> if you lived in Sweden i would by you beer
<Wiho> or a bevarege pf you choise
<jarkko> yep yep
<Greylocks> BluesKaj: this might help https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63650-Dual-Boot-Kubuntu-on-Windows-8-UEFI-System-Fails-Every-Attempt
<EMP___> Greetings,
<EMP___> I am attempting to setup a static ip on a 13.1 machine, but I run into the issue of not being able to edit interfaces and networkmanager.conf
<kalakjsd> hi all, i am using kubuntu 12.04 and i assisgned a custom shortcut meta+e to open home folder, but his shortcut worked only for a login, after logging out and logging again, shortcut doesnot work
<kalakjsd> i also set , autostart daemon at login
<kalakjsd> settings are saved but not working, i can see there , my assisgned shortcuts are there in the GUI
<kalakjsd> but i need to open setting>shortcuts& gestures>edit >apply
<kalakjsd> to make them work again, how to solve that problem
<mello_> hi!!
<EMP__> can anyone answer questions related to static ip issues
<EMP__> anyone
<lordievader> EMP__: How are you trying to setup the static ip?
<EMP__> I am using the ect/network/interface
<EMP__> I am using a static set up
<lordievader> EMP__: Ok and whay problem are you facing?
<EMP__> I current have it as iface eth0 inet static - - Address 192.168.0.10 - - netmask 255.255.0.0 - - gateway 192.168.1.1
<EMP__> I am unable to connect to network with the changes
<EMP__> I have also updated the resolv.conf file with with dns
<lordievader> EMP__: Your IP address and your gateway are on a different subnet, that is not going to work.
<EMP__> Should that matter on a private network
<EMP__> We are running a class B
<EMP__> Does that make sense
<lordievader> EMP__: A class B what?
<EMP__> A class B subnet
<lordievader> EMP__: Perhaps, but it has been my experience that using a different subnet from the gateway never works.
<EMP__> Gotcha, Changed the Ip the 192.168.1.200
<EMP__> still not able to connect.
<lordievader> EMP__: Does the netmask match the one on the gateway(/router?)?
<EMP__> Yes sir
<lordievader> EMP__: Can you ping the router?
<EMP__> No sir, I keep getting network wire failed to activate.
<lordievader> EMP__: Does ifconfig show the correct settings?
<EMP__> it appears correct. Although it has Bcast as 192.168.255.255
<lordievader> EMP__: Hmm you would say that should be 192.168.1.255
<ozzzy> So... 13.04 is locking up on me 3-5x a day
<ozzzy> doesn't seem to be any specific app that's doing it
<ozzzy> any ideas where to start digging
<dougl> Same ozzzy still? dvd copy?
<dougl> power saving options?
<ozzzy> same ole me
<dougl> lol
<dougl> me too
<ozzzy> I'm just about to order Win7 for this darned machine
<ozzzy> I've about had enough
<dougl> every 2 - 5 years we'll say hi... really... 13.10?
<ozzzy> 13.04
<ozzzy> was rock solid on 12.10
<dougl> 3-5 x a day... do you have a fan on your video card?
<ozzzy> on board video
<dougl> hmmm
<dougl> ... dunno, but do 13.10 before win7 <grin>
 * dougl bought and paid for win7 recently...
<ozzzy> problem is... I buy Win7 I have to buy a new tv tuner card
<ozzzy> LOL
<dougl> I have a tv tuner card never  been used...
<dougl> sec
<ozzzy> my old Hauppage has no drivers later than XP
<soee> BluesKaj: hows the installation going ?
<dougl> ozzzy, leadtech winfast prv2000
<ozzzy> I have an old Hauppage WinTV/FM
<ozzzy> support went away with XP
<dougl> as far as I can tell the pvr2000 still supposed to work in win7 ... want it?
<ozzzy> sure
<ozzzy> I'll try anything once =)
 * ozzzy pulls the trigger on 13.10.... hopefully the system stays up long enough
<dougl> how do you change the colour the time is displayed in?
<ozzzy> in what?
<dougl> in the system tray
<ozzzy> right click.... digital clock settings.... custom colour
<dougl> lol - sometimes I cant see for lookin... thanks
<ozzzy> np
<ozzzy> I know that because I just changed mine this morning
<ozzzy> got tired of squinting at grey text on a grey background
<dougl> I have been wanting to do it for months... kept looking but never asked... kinda dumb question now I see how
 * dougl can't change the colour of the time display but has a custom plymouth animation during boot... thank god for good howtos
<ozzzy> LOL
<ozzzy> I need to buy a project box
<wihu> Hello kubuntu community !
<wihu> in looking to get a sh.file to run
<wihu> using the following
<wihu> sudo sh ./setup.sh
<wihu> But the launching moment is not doing its thing
<wihu> it\s just stuck there
<wihu> i have found that maby my bash setup is wrong
<wihu> how can i fix this _
<wihu> _
#kubuntu 2013-12-04
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, still here?
<wihu> yes
<julian_> Hello...
<wihu> but im still trying to figure out kubuntu keybord so maby my answers will sound a bit retarded
<wihu> I just installed java, just as a extra proscedure
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, so for the .sh file
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, you are the sudoer on you machine right?
<MangaKaDenza> the "admin" or "root" ?
<wihu> jepp
<wihu> or yes
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, so... you know the full path to the file?
<MangaKaDenza> like
<wihu> yes
<MangaKaDenza> chmod +x  /home/thatdirectory/setup.sh
<MangaKaDenza> but with the actual path
<MangaKaDenza> then it should run
<MangaKaDenza> in terminal of course
<wihu> ok ill try it directly
<MangaKaDenza> also if you're going to run it regularly
<MangaKaDenza> ln -s /home/thatdirectory/setup.sh /usr/bin
<MangaKaDenza> but if its just one time
<MangaKaDenza> just do the path
<wihu> im will probebly run it everyday
<MangaKaDenza> ah if you're doing the ./somefile method, you need to be in the directory of the file
<MangaKaDenza> so... if /home/thatdirectory has the setup.sh
<MangaKaDenza> you can do ./setup.sh
<MangaKaDenza> otherwise you need the whole line
<wihu> hmm
<wihu> i tried the chmod commando
<wihu> but no resluts
<MangaKaDenza> chmod doesn't print anything per se...
<wihu> aaa
<MangaKaDenza> unless you make it verbose
<wihu> okok, but im still not getting the installation to launch
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> what is this again?
<wihu> its SAS 9.3
<MangaKaDenza> er, what program are you trying to run/compile/start
<MangaKaDenza> SAS?
<wihu> yes
<wihu> SAS
<MangaKaDenza> is that an acronym?
<wihu> yes i belive so
<wihu> hmm maby not, couse i never seen it beeing spelled out
<ozzzy> let's see how 13.10 works
<wihu> i have looked at different forums that did have similar problems but my knowlege is to weak to fully understand what i have to do
<MangaKaDenza> sorry, client crash
<MangaKaDenza> anyways
<MangaKaDenza> http://www.sas.com/software/sas9/index.html <that it?
<wihu> yes !
<wihu> i think you missed my previous remark
<MangaKaDenza> hmm... I'm not very familiar with that...
<MangaKaDenza> anyways... so chmod +x didn't work?
<wihu> i have searched differnet forums and they have similar problems but my knowlage is a bit weak to understad fully what i need to do
<wihu> well after chmod i tried again
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, what does the terminal say when you do setup.sh ?
<wihu> but same problem
<wihu> first
<wihu> preparing the sasa devployemt wizard
<wihu> then
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, er
<wihu> launching the sas develooment wizzard
<wihu> then nothing
<MangaKaDenza> if its a long output, use www.pastebin.com
<MangaKaDenza> the exact output will be useful
<wihu> modilinux@ubuntu:~/SAS$ cd modilinux@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x /home/modilinux/SAS/setup.sh modilinux@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh /home/modilinux/SAS/setup.sh Preparing the SAS Deployment Wizard... Launching the SAS Deployment Wizard... modilinux@ubuntu:~$
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, and no window pops up?
<wihu> nope =/
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, just to eliminate all wrong possibilities..
<MangaKaDenza> do older versions work?
<wihu> have not tried
<wihu> first time trying linux
<MangaKaDenza> er... older versions of SAS
<wihu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641448&page=6 <--- same problem but i cant get it to work for me
<wihu> in school we have linux and SAS so it should work
<wihu> kubuntu and SAS 9.0
<MangaKaDenza> hm...
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, alright... a random thing you might try..
<MangaKaDenza> often when I try to open a GUI based application in a terminal, it can't connect to the display
<MangaKaDenza> so... wihu alt+f2
<MangaKaDenza> and in the little box, try the path
<MangaKaDenza> just the path
<MangaKaDenza> /home/somedir/setup.sh
<MangaKaDenza> nothing before or after
<wihu> trying to work out how to press f2 on my mac to make it work on kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> er... if that isn't working...
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, is your application menu application launcher style, or classic style?
<MangaKaDenza> if it has a text input panel in it, its the kind which basically does the same thing
<MangaKaDenza> so just put the path into the textbar and enter
<wihu> yepp
<MangaKaDenza> so did that wokr?
<MangaKaDenza> *work
<wihu> yes i typed it in the run command with just that specifiks yuor wrote
<wihu> and im in the folder
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, one last thing I could reccomend, as I'm not familiar with the thing...
<MangaKaDenza> wihu, open Dolphin
<wihu> yepp
<MangaKaDenza> navigate to the folder, and right click on setup.sh
<wihu> yepp
<MangaKaDenza> click on properties
<wihu> yepp
<MangaKaDenza> and click on permissions
<wihu> done
<MangaKaDenza> so... in the box that says "is executable" does it have a check in it?
<wihu> yes it does
<MangaKaDenza> alright, now close the window and just click on the file...
<MangaKaDenza> if that doesn't work... idk...
<MangaKaDenza> ask your school I guess
<wihu> hmmm i would if it was legit
<wihu> the sas copy
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<wihu> haha
<MangaKaDenza> sorry... I'm not really familiar with it...
<MangaKaDenza> so I just tried all the basics...
<MangaKaDenza> well wait
<wihu> no worries many thanx for trying
<wihu> yes?
<MangaKaDenza> try it with sudo
<MangaKaDenza> because it might need sudo privs
<wihu> hmm how does one use sudo ?
<MangaKaDenza> sudo "somecommand/somepath"
<wihu> sorry
<MangaKaDenza> just put sudo before it
<wihu> i was in sudo all time
<MangaKaDenza> ah...
<MangaKaDenza> well if it doesn't work with sudo... sorry
<wihu> i think im missing something to runt the installation program
<wihu> but many thanks for trying tho =)
<MangaKaDenza> np
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Taduro> good
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<valorie> silly floodbots
<Promethes> i am unable to browse samba shares when i am installing new network printer, browse button is grayed out
<Promethes> also when i enable sharing printer over the network, this option reverts to disabled after couple of seconds
<Promethes> kubuntu 13.10 is awfully broken release, there are so much things broken and/or not working. I wonder where this distribution go and what alternatives doi have
<alvin> Promethes: while there are some rough corners, samba browsing isn't one of them. Maybe you're missing some packages.
<Promethes> alvin: samba browsing should be installed by default, btw. in dolphin i can browse samba shares without problems
<apachelogger> printer share browsing is not present and in fact not even implemented, I have no idea why
<alvin> Maybe it didn't fit on the ISO? No idea. I can't confirm because I'm using a remote cups server. Edit /etc/cups/client.conf, and done.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> having a tough time installing kubuntu on this new laptop, the UEFI / |BIOS settings are hit and miss
<monkeyjuice> first time with uefi?  ive not tryed it yet
<BluesKaj> yeah, loyya researfch to do , seems to vary according to the mobo installed
<BluesKaj> lots of
<monkeyjuice> great when ya figure it out let me know lol save me doing it
<BluesKaj> using kde for windows atm , wiped W8 and installed W7
<monkeyjuice> laptop came with w7 also?
<BluesKaj> it came with W8.1
<BluesKaj> 6 partitions , believe it or not
<monkeyjuice> how can that be?
<monkeyjuice> strange
<monkeyjuice> alot has changed then i guess
<alvin> Windows needs 4 when using UEFI and GPT. Keep some space for Kubuntu (at least 2: root and swap)
<BluesKaj> too late
<BluesKaj> w7 needs only 2
<monkeyjuice> what kubuntu you loading ?
<BluesKaj> Ive tried 13.04 to 14.04 , nothing loads past the try ubuntu screen
<monkeyjuice> you turning ueft off then or what?
<monkeyjuice> uefi
<BluesKaj> I have EUFI enabled , since most forums suggest it will work with the nwer kubuntus
<monkeyjuice> oh
<BluesKaj> UEFI
<monkeyjuice> ya that
<BluesKaj> used legacy to install W7
<BluesKaj> and i forgot to enable virtulizing so VB and VMs won't work ...kinda mucked things up for myself
<BluesKaj> kde apps run nicely on W7 tho
<soee> :}
<soee> strange, as i said before on my dell i didnt experienced aby problems :)
<alvin> They do? It has been a h
<alvin> while since I tried.
<alvin> Pure UEFI here. No problems with Kubuntu 13.10, but it needed a bit of searching for the right combination... Also, Windows doesn't actually show all partitions, but you can see them from Linux.
<soee> just bought, resized main partition, created 2 new partitions (for / and home), reboot install Kubuntu, be happy :D
<BluesKaj> haven't tried gparted live cd or a bootable image on usb yet , guess that's my next attempt
<BluesKaj> alvin: so what combination did you use , do recall ?
<BluesKaj> you
<alvin> BluesKaj: It's an ASUS motherboard. There were 2 settings in the 'BIOS' (well...) 'UEFI only', and then a very interesing one. You could choose "UEFI first, then legacy oprom", "UEFI first", and two others. Don't ask me what the difference is.... I set it to "UEFI first". After that, there's no "legacy BIOS". I UEFI booted the Windows installer, and installed. Then, I resized the disk (from within Windows 8.1) to make room for Kubuntu. After
<alvin> that, I booted the Kubuntu installer, installed on that part and put the boot loader on /dev/sda. Now, your UEFI will want to boot Windows only, and you will NOT see grub and NOT get a choice. So, I changed the UEFI thing (BIOS) to boot from the Kubuntu part. That shows the grub boot loader with all choices.
<alvin> And all is well.
 * BluesKaj nods , thanks alvin
<alvin> np
<BluesKaj> okk , bbl
<alvin> OH, a very important other thing. I do think I used a LiveCD to write a GPT disk label on the empty disk first. Just to be sure.
<reagle> perhaps since my saucy upgrade, when I print 2 sheets on one page the rotation of the pages are off.
<reagle> looks like this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=61672
<reagle> (unlike that bug, this is across apps/desktop)
<BluesKaj> checking out unetbootin , maybe that will work
<soee> did you tries USB stick to install ?
<soee> *tried
<BluesKaj> I'm about to , installing the image now
<Allah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Riddell> Allah: how can we help you?
<genii> Riddell: He's trolling a bunch of channels right now
<Riddell> what larks
<eagles0513875> hey Riddell :) and anyone else in here.
<eagles0513875> basically 13.10 on my laptop has been nothing  but really strange issues
<eagles0513875> first interesting issue is that of synaptics and my track pad. i have synaptics installed and tried to reinstall it and yet my track pad still does not work. I am getting ot my wits end on this situation :(
<eagles0513875> what can i do to potentially fix it and if its not possible I will file a bug report
<genii> eagles0513875: Does xinput command show it?
<eagles0513875> yes it does
<eagles0513875> elantech trackpad
<eagles0513875> genii: ^
<genii> Hm.
<eagles0513875> genii: ill just file a bug unless you have any other ideas
<genii> eagles0513875: I may, but just a bit busy right now
<eagles0513875> genii: ok  no hurry we can work on it later
<Trel_mobile> I think I may have found a bug with the kdm package. Can anyone test something to see if it's just me?
<dougl> Trel_mobile, ?
<Trel_mobile> When I do apt-get install kdm, it uninstalls plasma-desktop (and a number of othet kde components), does it do that for you too?
<Trel_mobile> On a fresh kubuntu install.
<genii> lightdm-kde-greeter is new login, kdm is deprecated and soon unsupported
<Trel_mobile> I dislike lightdm, hence why I installed kdm
<Trel_mobile> But i have to reinstall plasma each time I do
<dougl> Trel_mobile, I am quite happy with kde's config on my end I don't see the point in messing with my system... I will try it just to see the output if you want, I can pm my output...
<dougl> what don't you like about lightdm?
 * dougl pretends he knows the difference...
<Trel_mobile> Yes, you don't have to do the install, I just want to see if it marks a lot of kde components for removal for anyone else.
<dougl> k
<Trel_mobile> I have a long list, but some include certain configuration option, themes that exist for kdm but not lightdm, login style, and how it manages available sessions.
<Trel_mobile> Frankly it doesn't really feel like part of kde either.
<dougl> nope just kicks in to a kdm config screen that the only option I hav e is to say ok... knew I shouldn't have tried it - hope it did not fuck up my box
<lordievader> Trel_mobile: That is because it is a Ubuntu thing ;)
<Trel_mobile> Dougl it didn't even confirm which packages would get installed? That's a completely foreign behavior.
<lordievader> Trel_mobile: And on Trusty it only installs kdm, doesn't remove or add anything else.
<Trel_mobile> I'll load up a vm tonight and do more testing then.
<robert_ancell> which package provides /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop?
<genii> Probably kde-workspace-data
<robert_ancell> genii, that's it, thanks!
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there a kde ppa
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<eagles0513875> ok that doesnt help much
<eagles0513875> ook guys i dunno whats up but for some reason dolphin isnt even mounting my usb external hard disk
<eagles0513875> even using command line to try and mount it
<eagles0513875> wtf
<eagles0513875> kde partition application is saying its got no partitions :O
<eagles0513875> and i have all my music on there wtf
<dougl> eagles0513875, what kind of partition is on there?
<eagles0513875> dougl: ntfs
<eagles0513875> and now gparted and the kde partition programs are showing nothing at all
<eagles0513875> and i had this plugged in earlier today and everythign was fine
<dougl> ok... there is something you need to do for ntfs... what did you try to mount it from the cli?
<eagles0513875> dougl: yes
<eagles0513875> but it said it wasnt in fstab or mtab
<eagles0513875> im goign ot try mout it in a windows vm i have on here
<eagles0513875> dougl: never had to do anything
<eagles0513875> i do know that for me 13.10 has been very buggy
<eagles0513875> on this laptop
<eagles0513875> do you know if there is a kubuntu kde ppa
<dougl> well lets do a manual mount then we can fix fstab later
<crowell> eagles0513875: kde is officially in the repos, why do you want a PPA?
<crowell> do you want the latest-and-greatest builds of KDE?
<eagles0513875> i already run project neon
<eagles0513875> but i have lots of issues with the version that comes in 13.10
<eagles0513875> dougl: ok let me see if windows picks up the partition firstly
<dougl> mount -t ntfs /dev/<whatever partition its> /mnt/<destination mount point>  ... does that make sense to you eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> do i need to have a directory setup in the mount point
<dougl> yes
<dougl> I would do...
<dougl> sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdrive
<dougl> then...
<dougl> mount -t ntfs /dev/<whatever partition its> /mnt/usbdrive
<eagles0513875> NTFS signature is missing.
<eagles0513875> is what i get when i run that command :(
 * dougl googling
<eagles0513875> dougl: do you know how i can mount said drive in a kvm based windows vm to see if the issue persists in windows
<dougl> no i dont know...
<eagles0513875> no problem
<dougl> lets chat in #ubuntu as the mounting issues have nothing to do with kde I don't think and #ubuntu is way more people to help us
<eagles0513875> ok
<Guest23901> hi
<Usr_> good evening. I try to install Kubuntu to my hdd, but installation always fails at "post-installation-trigger init-ramfs"
<Usr_> any known solutions for this problem?
<Usr_> anyone here?
<soee> Usr_: yes a lot of people
<soee> i can't help you i bever experienced such problem
<Usr_> could this be caused because of a too small /boot partition?
<Usr_> i don't find any recommendations about the prefered size...
<genii> Conceivably. However, the initrd doesn't occupy a lot of space, really.
<Usr_> it has 100 MB
<Usr_> does it require an own boot partition?
<Usr_> when i use the auto-partitioner, it would format an whole harddisc...
<Usr_> And for the manual partitioning, it doesn't recomends anything
<genii> Usr_: If you are using a common filesystem like ext2/3/4 doesn't really need it's own separate /boot ... but some fs that you might want to use for root fs like reiser/btrfs/xfs or so on need a separate ext2/3/4 /boot partition
<Usr_> i want to use ext4
<soee> so i suggest 2 partition, 1 for / and 2 for /home :)
<soee> GRUB is going to be installed on first one
<soee> also verify your image if is ok
<Usr_> With the check imideately after booting from it?
<Usr_> i did, it is ok
<Usr_> when i tried installing the first time, it offered to use the free space on my hard disk to install it there. from the 2nd try, i can only choose "use entire disc" or manual
<Usr_> the disk has ~295GB free space
<Usr_> oh... number of partitions on a disc is limited, right?
<genii> 4 primary max, yes
<Usr_> maybe that's the problem
<genii> Can't boot off an extended partition also
<Usr_> do i need a swap-partition when i don't want to suspend to disc?
<genii> Usr_: It's usually good to have even if you don't want to suspend, since it could get used for other things like when the computer is doing something intensive using a lot of ram
<Usr_> is the checkbox for "install updates during installation" inverted? oO
<Usr_> This time i didn't checked it and it downloads a lot. Before i checked it, and it didn't download anything
<Usr_> (but the language packs)
<Usr_> this time it worked oO
<Usr_> thx for your help
<rberg> seems like no matter how much ram I have 5MB or so always gets swapped out
#kubuntu 2013-12-05
<alesan> hi, is Kubuntu using pulseaudio ???
<gannondorf> Saluton kubuntu!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<decepary> hey.
<decepary> what's up?
<MJ2363> hi every1
<MJ2363> how can I purge all gnome packages in order to install kde-desktop?
<valorie> you need not purge anything to install the kde-desktop, if you don't want to
<MJ2363> yes I know...
<hateball> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<MJ2363> but I would like to remove gnome for space puroposes
<valorie> ok
<hateball> note the versions ^
<MJ2363> are those for 13.10?
<MJ2363> I think thery are a bit outdated :(
<skramer_> Hi all. I have a rather stupid question today: How can I force apps that I ran by 'kdesudo ...' to have same look as if I ran them as normal user?
<hateball> skramer_: You could set the desktop theme for root I suppose
<hateball> assuming they are qt applications
<skramer_> Ok. So I should do 'kdesudo systemsttings' and then select same them for window decoration, etc.?
<skramer_> Gtk apps will look bit different, anyway. But that´s no problem :)
<valorie> skramer_: it's rather dangerous to run stuff as root
<skramer_> valorie: I´m quite aware that no program should not be run as root normally. Still, sometimes I need to edit some file  in /etc. So 'kdesudo kate  file' should make me able editing the file, but I want to have kate looking same as if I ran it as my normal user...
<valorie> ok, as long as you are aware
<skramer_> :)
<serj> re
<taduro__> sup guys
<taduro__> when I log in with my user
<taduro__> the screen goes black
<taduro__> any ideas? :(
<monkeyjuice> what you using taduro__ 13.**?
<monkeyjuice> taduro__:  did it work?, what made it stop working?, did you upgrade?, ect
<taduro__> 13.10 monkeyjuice
<taduro__> monkeyjuice: nothing, I was in class, I switched off my computer
<taduro__> and when I arrived at home..
<taduro__> surprise
<monkeyjuice> been looking for help online taduro__ there are a few bugs it seems , hoping someone else will jump in and help you with this..
<taduro__> ok thank you very much monkeyjuice
<Linusnewb> hi all
<Linusnewb> how do I stop networkmanager or restart it? service network-manager stop does it not
<Linusnewb> /etc/init.d/networking stop Error: calling a sysvinit script.... blablabla
<Linusnewb> no one any idea?
<taduro__> Linusnewb: no, sorry :/
<Linusnewb> taduro__ I think I have a plasma-nm tool in 13.10 kubuntu but what applet it is using I don't now gnome utils or kde something in xorg or whatever
<alvin> Linusnewb: service networking restart (name changed)
<Linusnewb> is there any way to look what is the new name on console
<maruf> hayy all how are you....?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Taduro> If I do $ startx > log.txt ← That will save what startx says? because I can log with other accounts (rigth now I'm using that other account) but with my account, when I try to log in, it shows up the kdm(?) splash screen like "loading" but woah, the screen goes entirely black. I tried with another tty, login in with my account and then startx, but it does the same, when it arrives to the "plasma loading screen", the screen goes black
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay muon is again forgetting how to work
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<apachelogger> Taduro: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... as for the logs you can find the regular log at ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log
<Taduro> apachelogger: hello! But I'm right now using plasma with another user
<Taduro> You want me to install kubuntu-desktop with my normal account?
<Bundestrojaner> when i start KGPG, it shows the Name in the bar at the bottom of the screen, for a few seconds, than it dissapears. The program never starts. When i start it from console, i get twice "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<apachelogger> Taduro: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-settings-active
<apachelogger> Bundestrojaner: are you sure it's not simply hiding in the systray?
<Bundestrojaner> apachelogger: you're right, thx! I didn't know it stays in tray. and the error message in Konsole confirmed me...
<apachelogger> Bundestrojaner: FWIW, I think it should open the window when started manually regardless of whether it is in the tray alraedy; you may want to file a bug at bugs.kde.org
<Taduro> apachelogger: can you explain it again, please?
<apachelogger> oh wait, that makes even less sense
<apachelogger> Taduro: best get that startkde.log
<apachelogger> something must be incorrectly configured such that  your plasma-desktop doesn't come up
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Taduro> apachelogger: I sent you the paste
<AshishL> i was planning on installing Kubuntu for development on windows using Virtual Machine ... i visited a link . Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate ? http://www.artiss.co.uk/2009/01/running-kubuntu-under-virtualbox
<Taduro> apachelogger: there are more logs?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I burned the daily image to dvd yesterday , is that new enough to contain the latest kernel.?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Does the live-env work? uname -a to check.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, 3.12.0-5-generic
<BluesKaj> used the live dvd to install in vmware
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is a quite recent kernel.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Is also what run on this updated install of Trusty.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: But the live env works?
<lordievader> The graphics I mean?
<apachelogger> Taduro: unregistered nicks cannot query me :P
<Taduro> oh
<Taduro> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525345/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Taduro: mv ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserver ~
<apachelogger> then try to log in
<Taduro> apachelogger: I ahve to leave, I'll come here in a moment!
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no live dvd diesn't work by itself , but works fine in vmwareplayer
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know what to do about muon? "this operation could not continue proper wauthorization was not provided"
<Whiskey`Wonka> polkit is isntalled, im not using a remote session. im guessing its a dbus issue?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ahh, so it really is the hardware.. You cannot get into a tty on the actual machine (not a vm)?
<apachelogger> really hard to say
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: tried a restart?
<Whiskey`Wonka> apachelogger: i know a restart will fix it but this isnt friggen windows
<Whiskey`Wonka> id a solution not a bandaid
<Whiskey`Wonka> like*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: is qaptworker running?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no tty available
<Whiskey`Wonka> ill look
<Whiskey`Wonka> oot     18018  0.0  0.0 254884  7208 ?        Sl   06:50   0:00 /usr/bin/qaptworker2
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: cd ~; sudo gdb -p `pidof qaptworker2`  .... once you get a prompt type ... set logging on ... and after that ... thread apply all bt ... and after that .... set logging off ... and after that quit
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I also tried 13.10, same result
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: after that you should find a file called gdb.txt in your home, please paste the content
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: and then you can run `sudo killall qaptworker2` and see if that makes muon work again
<Whiskey`Wonka> Inferior 1 [process 18018] will be detached.
<Whiskey`Wonka> that ok?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm, must have done something wrong, no gdb.txt
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: can you paste the output of the terminal session?
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/tfGXGMCE
<Whiskey`Wonka> should i still restart qaptworker2?
<apachelogger> you forgot set logging on xD
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: yeah
<Whiskey`Wonka> i sware i typed it lol
<apachelogger> only logging off
<apachelogger> anyway, the backtrace is not useful
<Whiskey`Wonka> =(
<Whiskey`Wonka> worth a try
<apachelogger> well, if it fixes the issue it's still only a workaround but I have the strong feeling that qaptworker2 gets stuck and consequently the authentication fails
<apachelogger> however it's nigh impossible to find out why it gets stuck
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats fun
<Whiskey`Wonka> damn this thing is running like crap now
<Whiskey`Wonka> and its still not asking for perms
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: killall polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<apachelogger> start it again via `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1`
<apachelogger> does that help?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah! there is no polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 running
<Whiskey`Wonka> only polkit listed is root       944  0.0  0.0 272308  4280 ?        Sl   Dec03   0:01 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<apachelogger> that would explain it then
<apachelogger> curious that it would explode
<apachelogger> or maybe it was not started
<Whiskey`Wonka> not sure why it wouldnt start, it handles the wallet too doesnt it?
<Whiskey`Wonka> or i should ask, what handled kde wallet and the new wifi manager keys ?
<apachelogger> wallet is independent of polkit
<apachelogger> polkit expands permissions beyond the user settings
<apachelogger> the wallet is user specific though
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/b4PTm8NF
<apachelogger> unamed app is funny xD
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: does it work now?
<Taduro> apachelogger: I'm back, do you know how to get the message from the konsole in english? for the errore message I'm getting..
<Whiskey`Wonka> ill try but it looks like /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 did not run
<apachelogger> Taduro: LANG=C before the command you want to have in english
<apachelogger> e.g. LANG=C kde4-config --help
<Taduro> apachelogger: awesome
<Taduro> apachelogger: mv: cannot stat '/home/soul/.kde/share/config/ksmserver': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> ohm
<Whiskey`Wonka> Still no password dialog for muon updater (and likely not for muon)
<Whiskey`Wonka> holy crap its 9 already =\
<apachelogger> Taduro: ls -l ~/.kde/share/config |grep "^d"
<Whiskey`Wonka> and still -5 outside, screw working
<apachelogger> ^^
<Taduro> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525589/
<Whiskey`Wonka> lucky for me its a light load today and I can wait till later
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: maybe try `dbus-monitor` and in another terminal `dbus-monitor --system` and then try to get authorization
<apachelogger> however I find it unlikely that this will yield any information
<apachelogger> Taduro: mv ~/.kde/share/config/session ~
<apachelogger> then try to login
<Whiskey`Wonka> dbus-monitor Failed to open connection to session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Whiskey`Wonka> that was su, should i run as my user?
<apachelogger> yeah, your user
<Whiskey`Wonka> LOTS of info but no idea what it all means
<Whiskey`Wonka> signal sender=:1.152 -> dest=(null destination) serial=48 path=/org/kubuntu/qaptworker/transaction2450b95d1c294f2a9853667382533c94; interface=org.kubuntu.qaptworker2.transaction; member=propertyChanged
<apachelogger> ah, yeah, restart them, and try to do as little as possible between starting the application and trying to get authorization, then immediately after the error ctrl-c the monitors again
<apachelogger> and paste all the output
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh boy
<Whiskey`Wonka> that mens shuttign down lots of apps, mmm
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: nah
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: just don't go into them
<apachelogger> they shouldn't create much output while idle
<apachelogger> but as soon as you switch into an application a wall of spew appears :P
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so should i have muon updater running already? cause launching it spews
<Taduro> apachelogger: I have to reboot? because i get the same
<Whiskey`Wonka> but i only get 1 shot at trying for the password, after it, it doesnt give the error, it just doesnt do anything
<apachelogger> Taduro: new log please
<apachelogger> (I am just guessing here :P)
<apachelogger> Taduro: oh, actually ... run `echo "DisableAll=false" >> ~/.kde/share/config/kdebugrc` and try to log in again
<apachelogger> that should create a more verbose log
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: oh, so you get a password dialog?
<Whiskey`Wonka> no
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: update can be running already
<Whiskey`Wonka> when i press 'install updates' it churns for a sec thn goes directly to the error
<apachelogger> authorization is requested on-demand
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> and once i do THAT, it doesnt error till i restart updater
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: huh
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: if you start updater, then the monitors, and then try to install the updates it doesn't error at all?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes
<Taduro> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525638/
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/6QYV2Jct
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/Mr0HKzyg
<apachelogger> Taduro: all those errors from psi do not make me very confident
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats dbus-monitor and --system respectivly
<apachelogger> Taduro: have you manually put psi and quassel on autostart?
<Taduro> hmmm, manually I don't remember but they start automatically always, apachelogger .
<apachelogger> Taduro: check ~/.config/autostart ~/.kde/share/autostart
<apachelogger> Taduro: if there's stuff in there move it out and try a log in again
<Taduro> ok apachelogger
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: yeah, no viable information
<Whiskey`Wonka> seams to be the story of the day
<apachelogger> it's just really bad stuff to debug as the entire process so utterly opaque it makes you wanna cry
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes it is
<Taduro> apachelogger: I think I have to reboot because now I get the same I thing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525683/
<Whiskey`Wonka> i do networking tech support over the phone, its highly anoying
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Taduro: you did all that stuff in the user with the broken plasma, right?
<Whiskey`Wonka> im infectious!
<apachelogger> xD
<Whiskey`Wonka> ill hold of rebooting for a while if you have any ideas
<Taduro> apachelogger: yes, at my home (my user is Soul but I don't use the same nick because is taken)
<Whiskey`Wonka> its up to 4F, yay
<apachelogger> Taduro: then that log is impossible to happen
<Taduro> but I didn't rebooted
<Taduro> I'm doing it in the..
<apachelogger> you don't need to
<Taduro> tty6
<apachelogger> the session folder you moved prevents a previous session containing psi/quassel to be started again and if you moved all files out the autostart folders psi/quassel also should not be automatically started
<apachelogger> makes no sense
<apachelogger> Taduro: grep -r psi ~/.kde
<Taduro> oooooooooo my goooood what iss thiiiiiiis
<Taduro> lol
<Taduro> haha
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> Whiskey`Wonka: so... you could try to find someone in #kde-devel who knows a thing or two about polkit to help you debug this, but short of that I'd simply reboot
<apachelogger> it certainly would help a bunch if we could find a way to trigger the issue reliably, but so far that wasn't the case :S
<Taduro> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525708/
<Taduro> I think the problem is not with psi :S
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Taduro: if you get the black screen and hit alt-f2 does an input field appear?
<apachelogger> although that would be odd
<Taduro> no
<Taduro> because
<Taduro> I can't log in
<Taduro> the black screen appears when kde is starting
<apachelogger> right
<Taduro> do you know when the HDD image appears?
<apachelogger> but you don't get thrown back to the logion screen, right?
<Taduro> nope
<Taduro> it's like
<apachelogger> ok, so try hitting alt-f2 on that black screen :P
<Taduro> apachelogger: bnitg
<Taduro> bnothung
<Taduro> nothing*
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> Taduro: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~
<Linusnewb> i haven't anything find about a renamed service as networking or networkmanager :(
<apachelogger> ?
<Denc> hello, i run into problems with transsmison and in my case transsmision wont download torrents, have anyone any idea what can i do wrong?
<hackndoes> Hi guys
<Guest80451> how do I prevent nouveau from loading? I added a blacklist file with 'blacklist nouveau' and 'options nouveau modset=0' but it doesn't help
<Guest80451> for some reason it's still loaded
<Guest80451> Guest80451 is me
<Guest80451> do I also need to un install the nouveau driver from the system?
<Guest80451> I wan't to install the official nvidia driver from nvidia site
<dougl> hackndoes_, nvidia?
<Taduro> apachelogger: I rebooted and nothing, it has no sense.... I'll try to do a backup and then reinstall..
<dougl> hackndoes_, I don't think you need to go to all that trouble... do the existing drivers work? do you have  a gui?
<hackndoes_> dougl: yes nvidia
<hackndoes_> dougl: I don't like the nouveau
<hackndoes_> it's too slow
<apachelogger> Taduro: reinstall sounds like too much... something in your users $HOME is creating the issue
<dougl> hackndoes_, but you have a gui?
<apachelogger> Taduro: you could try mv .kde kde (i.e. resetting your kde settings)
<hackndoes_> dougl: now I do yes
<hackndoes_> dougl: but with nouveau
<apachelogger> Taduro: if that does not help it already reduces the amount of places where the bad boy could be hiding... if it does work then you just need to move .kde/share/config/ files around until login starts working
<Taduro> apachelogger: that sounds nice
<dougl> hackndoes_, go on the k menu button and when search for "jockey-kde" and run that and it will install the drivers you want.
<hackndoes_> noe I want the official nvidia. many users say that the offical nvidia drivers work much better for them
<dougl> hackndoes_, apparently there is a bug where the additional drivers application wrongly reports the nvidi... jockey-kde will install the official nvidia drivers
<hackndoes_> dougl: what?
<dougl> someone correct me if I am wrong "jockey-kde will install the official nvidia drivers"
<hackndoes_> dougl: I can't find a jockey-kde application in kde menu
<hackndoes_> dougl: is jocky-kde and the additional drivers the same?
<hackndoes_> when I ran jocky-kde it laumched the additional drivers application
<dougl> hackndoes_, I was saying after you use the jockey-kde (additional drivers) the nvidia official drivers will be installed and used but the application "jockey-kde" that I told you to "SEARCH" for will find additional drivers and when you run that the second time it will say the official drivers are installed but not in use...
<dougl> that is a bug... you know nvidia drivers are being used because when you boot and kde starts you briefly see the official nvidia splash screen.
<hackndoes_> dougl:  but the official nvidia driver is a more advanced version
<hackndoes_> so I can't disable the nouveau from loading?
<dougl> sure - I use them too. and installed them as per the instruction I just gave you.
<hackndoes_> so you didn't install the NVIDIA.run file from the official site?
<dougl> no, I used jockey-kde which finds additional drivers app and that plays nicer with kubuntu... honest I did it 4 times since oct 28...
<dougl> I have a video of my machine booting and shutting down - wanna see it?
<dougl> should be able to make out the nvidia splash... poor quality but I wanted to catch grub and plymouth splash screens too.
<hackndoes_> dougl: I know what the nvidia spalsh look like.
<Taduro> apachelogger: Please, don't forget me If i keep with this issue haha
<hackndoes_> just wanted to install the official latest from the site, people say that it works much better for them
<dougl> lol - I knew you would... my point is that proves nvidia drivers are loaded and being used
<hackndoes_> so I wanted to try
<hackndoes_> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh :)
<hackndoes_> well I will install from repo now. you say it will load nvidia? so in lsmod | grep nvidia I will see it?
<dougl> jockey-kde will download the latest stable
<dougl> yes
<dougl> lsmod
<hackndoes_> dougl: well I am restarting wish me luck
<Taduro> apachelogger: it worked!!!!!1 marry me!!
<dougl> true love !!! right on!
<dougl> linux love
<apachelogger> Taduro: groovy
<dougl> So... does jockey-kde get the latest drivers or am I mistaken?
<18WAE89NC> dougl: I think you are mistaken
<18WAE89NC> I think it just brings the version it manages for each distro (304 is always there and another newer one which you choose if you want
<dougl> 319 I tho
<dougl> t
<18WAE89NC> dougl: currently it's 319.60
<dougl> sec checking mine
<18WAE89NC> dougl: anyway it didn't succeed, after install I still have the nouveau loaded!!!! it drives me crazy it used to work perfactly
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, sec...
<18WAE89NC> dougl: it's me hackndoes
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, figered... but yes what I described to you I did on mine and version 319.32 was installed
<dougl> and that is what you want right 319.32?
<18WAE89NC> dougl: you have two 319 versions the 32 and the 60
<dougl> sec I will check
<18WAE89NC> I want 331 which is on the site but I would sattle for the 60 or 32 but that doesn't work as well
<18WAE89NC> for some reason it doens't get loaded.
<18WAE89NC> should I uninstall the nouveau?
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, still checking - what video card do you have?
<18WAE89NC> it's a lapto it's the nvidia nvs-4200 or something like that
<18WAE89NC> lemme check exactly
<18WAE89NC> dougl: GF119M NVS 4200M
<18WAE89NC> but it used to work before. now it just keeps the nouveau there
<dougl> and no jockey-kde only installed 319.32 on my end
<18WAE89NC> dougl: well what am I to do? should I remove the nouveau?
<dougl> no you should not have to un install the nouveau drivers jockey-kde will config the nvidia drivers to load...
<18WAE89NC> well it doesn't
<dougl> when you ran the additional drivers did it ask you for a password and everything?
<18WAE89NC> yes
<18WAE89NC> and finished successfully and required restart so I restarted.
<18WAE89NC> something doens't let it boot with the nvidia driver
<18WAE89NC> it used to work before
<dougl> what doe additional drivers say now?
<18WAE89NC> dougl: it says it's activated but not currently in use
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, when you run "nvidia-settings" from a command line in a window do you get the propietary nvidia config app window
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, but did you see the nvidia splash or verify - is saying it is not activated is a bug
<18WAE89NC> I don't see it and in lsmod I see the nouveau
<dougl> nvidia-settings is where you can see it say what driver is being used... please run nvidia-settings
<18WAE89NC> the propriatary nvidia config opens but it thrown an error on open and opens a very limitted window
<18WAE89NC> it says this, You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dougl> ok... back in additional drivers select 319 drivers and select activate
<18WAE89NC> dougl: but it's activated
<18WAE89NC> it's green and activated, just saying it's not currently in use
<dougl> yeah - mine says that and when I asked about it they said it was a bug and to ignore it.
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to install 2 versions of a programm parallel on Kubuntu?
<dougl> Bundestrojaner, easy answer no... if you compile your own yes
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, I don't understand... does that notebook have 2 video cards...?
<Bundestrojaner> and is it possible to ignoring dependencies?
<Bundestrojaner> ignore
<dougl> Bundestrojaner, investigate force option
<Bundestrojaner> thx
<18WAE89NC> yes
<18WAE89NC> it has intel and nvidia
<dougl> Bundestrojaner, if you do what I suggest there is a good chance you will break your system
<dougl> the intel is messing things up
<dougl> I knew it... I had one like that a few years back acer-asus I dunno/rememmber and I think I disabled the intel in the bios and never looked b ack
<dougl> 18WAE89NC, can you bios disable the intel?
<Bundestrojaner> dougl: i want to install a wine 1.5 which includes usb-acces.
<Bundestrojaner> But i get the stupid error: "Depends on: wine, but can't be installed
<Bundestrojaner> (translated from german, maybe not exactly)
<dougl> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<18WAE89NC> dougl: well it's optimus and it's disabled
<18WAE89NC> dougl: only the nvidia is active in bios
<dougl> 18WAE89NC,  lets do jockey-kde again and see what happens.
<18WAE89NC> dougl: what am i supposed to do with it?
<18WAE89NC> dougl: switch to another driver?
<dougl> sure...
<18WAE89NC> OK I will try another one
<dougl> any nvidia driver should work... that is not an exceptionally new card
<dougl> acer or asus notebook?
<18WAE89NC> it used to work before
<18WAE89NC> dell latitude
<dougl> hmm
<18WAE89NC> I am trying to reboot now. will return with results....
<dougl> :)
<dougl> Crap 18WAE89NC is not coming back... I hope I did not get him to nuke his box
 * genii makes more coffee
 * dougl just refilled
<linuxer1995> test
<dougl> pass test
<Walzmyn> when I boot up, my login screen in on my second monitor (which is not always on) How can I force it to the primary monitor?
<Walzmyn> Or make it clone on both monitors at the least.
<arthurfiggis> Walzmyn: not very helpful i know, but i've been trying to figure out the same thing :) i have a monitor hooked up via dvi and a tv hooked up via hdmi...every linux distro i've tried defaults to the hdmi tv, which is rather inconvenient :( if i can figure it out on my own i'll mention the solution here, but if anyone else knows... ^^
#kubuntu 2013-12-06
<Phoenixz> Is it possible to install kubuntu on a usb drive? that is to say, I have a motherboard, no harddrive, one flash drive that contains the kubuntu install, and one target USB.. is this possible, and would this just work the same as installing on a harddrive?
<valorie> Phoenixz: you can do it, but it will not be the same
<Phoenixz> valorie: okay. what would be different?
<valorie> it will be slower
<valorie> I'm confused though -- are you saying you have a flash drive AND a USB?
<valorie> or that the flash drive is the USB key
<Phoenixz> valorie: ah :) well yeah, this is for a system that will be dedicated to one task that will not require much disk access so
<Phoenixz> valorie: errr, no, both are USB drives
<valorie> ok
<Phoenixz> thing is that from what I see, I would not need a harddrive, afaik, it should be able to run from USB directly, not?.. I need to build 20 of these, so why waste money on 20 harddrives if they wont even be used (other then to just boot up the OS)
<valorie> so you'll run from one, and use the other for storage/files?
<valorie> USB is slow
<valorie> that's the bit that will slow everything, but as you say, if you don't need much drive access, it will be fine
<valorie> just slow to start, and some fiddling to get things to save
<Phoenixz> valorie: well no
<Phoenixz> again, all I need is to have kubuntu installed and having it start up straight to desktop, and start one new process.. that process wont do much disk access (if any at all), so all it basically has to do is.. boot.. start os, start kde, go to desktop, start program, and it runs..
<Phoenixz> ah, sorry, I was behind with reading your replies :)
<Phoenixz> valorie: but then
<Phoenixz> if I start the computer, I have both the kubuntu install USB and the target USB in there.. I could boot from the kubuntu install USB, and then install it on the target USB just as if it were a harddrive, right?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> you'll want to remove it once the install is done though
<valorie> or you'll always get the live session
<valorie> if you have 20 to build, might be worth your while to write a DVD
<valorie> which as I recall is a bit faster to boot
<valorie> now, i've never tried this, so i can't guarantee it will work, but i don't see why it wouldn't
<Phoenixz> valorie: yeah, the install USB will be removed after.. What I do then is modify the install, make sure the right things are installed, build a script that iwll start up everything, then shut it down, and make 20 copies of that USB...
<Phoenixz> valorie: well.. that would require 20 DVD drives... :) These are bare systems and I'd like to add as little as possible
<valorie> I see
<valorie> also, I'm stuck in the past maybe
<valorie> lol
<Phoenixz> valorie: yeah, I know the feeling.. I kinda ran into this USB thing by accident, just suddenly wondering why I was so stuck with "it has to be a harddrive"
<valorie> I usually just burn to a USB, so I'm not totally stuck in the past
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2013/12/nelson-mandela-is-gone.html
<TopBannaSebby> hi  guys .. just installed Kubuntu 13.10 on my Asus t91 !! What testing rograms or roceedures should I run - I am on USB2.0 so far ??
<Walzmyn> Whenever I reboot I have a bunch of kslideshow windows come up after login- what's causing that?
<Walzmyn> arthurfiggis: i figured out my login problem. I edited xorg.conf. In the section for the monitors there's an 'option    "Primary" "True" '  I moved this to the correct monitor and all's good
<Takeshi> prueba
<JhonSmith> asd
<alesan> hallo
<alesan> where is the option to allow the resize of maximized windows?
<alesan> it used to be there, now I canno find it anymore
<James0r> what's the best way to install Google Earth in Kubuntu 13.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Taduro> apachelogger: do you know where the kmail configs are saved?
<skramer_> Hi! I just discovered that Dolphin does not tell me about files I opened today or yesterday. It shows some files in "This Month" and "Last Month", but by far not all files that I had touched during that time.
<skramer_> Am I missing some config? How could I fix that?
<Taduro> Does somebody know where he kmail configuration files are located?
<apachelogger> Taduro: depends on the config... if it's actually kmail then ~.kde/share/config, if you mean email account settings then something like ~/.config/akonadi
<Taduro> apachelogger: I don't remember my email account, that's why I searching the config...
<apachelogger> Taduro: try kate ~/.kde/share/config/akonadi_imap*
<apachelogger> if nothing's in there possibly config/mailtransports or config/emaildefaults
<Taduro> apachelogger: but that will not show me the password
<apachelogger> start kwalletmanager
<apachelogger> there you can look at your wallet content and import other wallets etc.
<gaga_rin> http://cs408724.vk.me/v408724392/5cca/b4dvdV4paiQ.jpg
<gaga_rin> wow sry
<gaga_rin> #nsfw
<gonssal> Hi all. After updating to 13.10 kde is not detecting an external ext4 usb hard drive that was working flawlessly in 13.04.
<gonssal> The drive is detected by the system, appears in kinfocenter and the partition manager, but not in dolphin/konqueror
<gonssal> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Blueskaj> Howdy folks
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh boy! even after a reboot still no auth for muon-updater
<Whiskey`Wonka> running via kdesudo now, maybe a update will fix it
<soee> ?
<TheRealCrell> Hi all. I recently updated to 13.10. My network manager applet is now missing, however.  While I can connect on wired, it means I can't look up any of my VPNs to activate, or wireless networks.  Any idea how I get it back?
<TheRealCrell> (The little googling I did only found "applet missing, can't connect at all" type problems.)
<soee> TheRealCrell: click on Systary properties
<soee> and check if icon Networmanager is chekced to be show
<TheRealCrell> Network Manager is not in System Tray Settings at all.
<soee> thers no checkbox to check ?
<TheRealCrell> There is not.
<sithlord48> do you have a seperate widget for network management on your system ? check on Add widget
<TheRealCrell> There appears to be one, but it's not adding to the plasma bar properly.  I can put it on my desktop, though.
<TheRealCrell> Very odd... Why is it not in systray?
<sithlord48>  you should check to see if the package " plasma-widget-networkmanagement " is installed. have you done any updates lately ?
<TheRealCrell> sithlord48: I updated from 13.04 to 13.10 earlier this week.
<sithlord48> TheRealCrell:  do you have plasma-nm package installed?
<TheRealCrell> That package shows as installed.
<TheRealCrell> Both of them.
<amundsen> hi
<sithlord48> no broken packages?
<TheRealCrell> Not as far as I can tell.
<amundsen> is there any way to add a "home" icon in the KDE desktop?
<sithlord48> TheRealCrell:  try to update if you can . i think you may have broken package somewhere.
<amundsen> i mean, i have a trash icon, and i'd like to add a home icon also
<TheRealCrell> I did a routine update/upgrade 10 minutes ago.
<sithlord48> amundsen:  if you are using the "folder" desktop then you only need to put a link to home in your ~/desktop folder
<sithlord48> TheRealCrell:  and you just are not seeing the widget (i came in a bit late on the problem)
<TheRealCrell> Correct.  There's apparently a SEPARATE standalone plasma widget I've not used before, but nothing in systray.
<TheRealCrell> Er, wait...  WTF?
<sithlord48> do you know if its the old widget or the new plasma nm one?
<TheRealCrell> bah.  Bad me!
<TheRealCrell> It was in a different list in the systray settings dialog than the one I was in a moment ago.
<sithlord48> lol nice
<TheRealCrell> I was in Entries, nto Display.
<TheRealCrell> Too many damned options..
<TheRealCrell> Thanks, sithlord48 and soee.
<sithlord48> amundsen:  if your using the default desktop then you will need to add a folder widget to display the contents . you can jus add a shortcut for dolphin since it always starts in ~/ anyway
<sithlord48> TheRealCrell: your welcome
<soee> TheRealCrell: does it work ?
<TheRealCrell> Yep.  Once I found the right dialog window. :-)
<amundsen> sithlord48: thx
<TheRealCrell> Now to remember my VPN password...
<sithlord48> amundsen:  your welcome
<soee> TheRealCrell: cool, enjoy best KDE distro :D
 * TheRealCrell has been a user for many years.
<sithlord48> don't forget to come visit kubuntuforums.net . i tend to be there to answer question more then here
<TheRealCrell> Thanks.
<AshishL> hi , i am new to KDE development and need help in installing  kubuntu for development via a VM . can anyone help me ?
<wxl> hey guys, i'm not konsole's biggest fan and prefer urxvt. i would love to continue to get notifications on bells. is there any way i can make this happen?
<Whiskey`Wonka> <much rage>
<Whiskey`Wonka> is it really that hard to find the breakdown with muon??
<keithzg> Hmm. Is the Comics plasmoid broken? I can "install" plugins for it, but they never show up to enable.
<sithlord48> keithzg:  does appear to be broken.. when you add new comics nothing shows up .
<keithzg> sithlord48: So not just me then. Hmm.
<sithlord48> nope i tried when you asked.
<keithzg> Yeah, seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325028
<ubottu> KDE bug 325028 in widget-comic "Comics not installing on KDE SC 4.11.1, but Comic applet says they are installed." [Normal,Confirmed]
<sithlord48> was just going to suggest looking for a bug report too lol
<keithzg> haha
<keithzg> this ain't my first rodeo ;)
<sithlord48> well welcome back to the rodeo :P
<keithzg> heh
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i've been trying to figure this out for ages and under different distro's, but i can't seem to find a reliable method...does anyone know how i could disable usb autosuspend completely? i have a wireless usb mouse and keyboard, i guess they aren't very good because they both time out and become unresponsive frequently :(
<arthurfiggis> dmesg seems to indicate that they're just powering on and off regularly
<ss_haze> how do I make ssh server work
<ss_haze> I can't connect to it from other pc, I can only from itself
<ss_haze> unban me at @ubuntu
<arthurfiggis> hello again :) just as a general question...i seem to have no luck getting my current dynex wireless mouse and keyboard combo working properly...the keyboard is fine but the mouse loses connectivity every few seconds or so...does anyone know of a good wireless mouse/keyboard combo that is ubuntu compatible?
#kubuntu 2013-12-07
<Phoenixz> I installed Kubuntu on a USB stick, all was fine, I rebooted various time w/o problems, but then I did a hard reset (reset button while kubuntu was running) and now the USB stick won;t boot anymore.. Anybdy knows what the problem with this might be??
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hackndoes__> Hi to all.  so I am having an issue. I try to install the nvidia propriatary driver from jockey-kde but it fails. well it seems to succeed but after restart nouveau is loaded and not nvidia
<hackndoes__> and jockey-kde say it's acivated but not currently in use :(
<hackndoes__> what can I do to fix it?
<hackndoes__> P.S
<hackndoes__> installing the official nvidia driver from the nvidia site did load the script but I want the one from the repositories
<valorie> from jockey can you right-click it or anything?
<hackndoes__> valorie: checking
<hackndoes__> valorie: no right click there
<valorie> :(
<valorie> you need an expert, and I am not one
<hackndoes__> should it have? it seems like a choice select like not a context element
<valorie> it's been years since I had to mess with drivers
<valorie> dunno, it's been a long time since I even started up jockey
<hackndoes__> valorie: hee hee well I don't konw what started it///
<valorie> I wonder if removing nouveau would work?
<hackndoes__> well I blacklisted it and it "helped"
<hackndoes__> my nvidia configuration was all messed up bad resolution and stuff and couldn't find the nvidia-xconfig utility
<valorie> help in what way?
<hackndoes__> I wrote a sentence after :)
<hackndoes__> not eally helped rather a little bit but I have an idea of what I want to check I will be back to report soon :)
<hary> hi
<lordievader> Hey hary
<hackndoes_> valorie: hi there again
<valorie> any luck?
<hackndoes_> it for some reason just got OK :) i un installed all drivers
<valorie> NICE
<hackndoes_> (nvidia that is)
<valorie> cool
<hackndoes_> rebooted. than I blacklisted the novueau driver and installed nvidia at the same time, than after reboot it was OK.
<hackndoes_> the weird thing is Ii did that two times before and it didn't help/// anyway at list it's OK now
<valorie> I'm glad to hear of your success
 * valorie goes off to read a book
<house> hallo
<paolinux> ciao a tutti
<paolinux> con kubuntu 13.10 ho un piccolo problemino con il plasmoide cestino
<paolinux> se clicco sul plasmoide per aprire il contenuto del cestino mi si apre dolphin sulla home
<soee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soee> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<soee> kubottu is gone ?
<lordievader> soee: Kubottu is in #kubuntu-devel
<soee> lordievader: oh ok :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dougl> morning guys and gals... yesterday I just worked on my desktop for the first time in months - my 12.10 installs fonts are all ugly and barely readable... what should I google for?
<mank319> does anyone know how the whole "MIR" issue will be handled for those who use kde as Desktop Environment and have kubuntu ppas in their sources list, but initially did not download "kubuntu", but e.g. (in my case) ubuntu minimal installer
<mank319> because I personally do not want to use MIR as x-replacement
<BluesKaj> mank319, kubuntu isxn't using mir , ubuntu is .
<mank319> yeah i know
<mank319> but as i explained, initially I did not install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> thgen what are you asking?
<mank319> but ubuntu, because I wanted a minimal install
<mank319> but used KDE as desktop environment
<mank319> and also have the kubuntu-ppas
<BluesKaj> didn't see your explanation , just joined
<mank319> so practically I am using a "minimalized kubuntu"
<mank319> and I was just wondering to which "update policy" my system would apply then
<BluesKaj> \if anythuing wayland might be in kubuntu's future , but that's not certain yet
<mank319> I was hoping to hear something like: "It's dependant on the kubuntu ppa" or sth, because then I would just go the normal kubuntu road
<mank319> yeah if at all
<mank319> i just clearly dont want to get forced to use MIR :D
<BluesKaj> none of us do , afaik
<mank319> hehe yeah
<mank319> well I guess I will just have to wait how special cases like mine will be treated and, in the worst case, tweak something myself, after the upgrade
<mank319> thanks anyways folks :-) going to get myself a coffe. if anyone has further information about the topic, I will stay in the channel and read it later ;-)
<dougl> somehow my fonts got all tiny and ugly on my 12.10 install - what should I be googling for to fix this?
<BluesKaj> dougl, did you check in appearance in sys settings to see if the font settings have changed
<lordievader> dougl: Is the font DPI set to 96?
<dougl> sec guys will go to that desktop with my notebook
<dougl> BluesKaj, I have one font that says ubuntu mono 12 and I want it to say ubuntu 12 but don't have thaT option and changing to 96 dpi has no effect lordievader ... rebooting to see if that does anything
<BluesKaj> that's odd do
<BluesKaj> dougl,^
<dougl> yes
<lordievader> dougl: What is your display resolution?
<dougl> 1920x1080
<dougl> nvidia propietary
<BluesKaj> dougl, you can change the dpi manually as well , i have minbe at 100 dpi on this laptop due to 96 being too small and 120  much too large
<dougl> BluesKaj, checking
<dougl> the fixed width font will not change but all the others change and 100 works great... ???
<BluesKaj> my res is 1366x768 so on yours it won't make as much difference, dougl
<BluesKaj> but on the plasma tv 120 is what I use at1920x1080
<BluesKaj> on nvidia 8400gs
<dougl> BluesKaj, adjusted the font size too...but was a huge different after rebooting but the "fixed width" font in my settings panel won't change from ubuntu mono to ubuntu... is there a config file that go chmod'd to read only or what - experimenting... comments welcome and appreciated
<BluesKaj> dougl, dunno .... lordievader??
<dougl> BluesKaj, I have a 62" that clones 24" I think I will make it so it looks good there...
<lordievader> dougl: Probably somewhere in ~/.kde, but where exactly no idea. Grep around?
<BluesKaj> well my old pc is a media server mostly now for the audio system and the tv...i'm using the laptoip more and more for computing and internet
<BluesKaj> or the "font management" in system settings dougl
<dougl> hmm... BluesKaj me too that is why I have not b een in the man cave for months... notebook in the kitchen and vnc or ssh to the desktops... never even noticed these font issues as it was alway ssh...
<dougl> font management...
<dougl> k
<dougl> what would happen if I renamed .kde to kde.bak?
<lordievader> dougl: Then you loose all your kde settings.
<dougl> BluesKaj, lordievader all fixed up now - looks a bit big on the 24" monitor and awesome on the 62" TV... thanks alot guys - I appreciate the support and help...
 * dougl builds a shrine for BluesKaj and lordievader. 
 * monkeyjuice wonders how BluesKaj's uefi install went?
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, i got it installed , after finding out the try/install kubuntu page required the down arrow key brings up that page , then used acpi-off and nomodeset, with the UEFI set to legacy...all inmstalled nd running well now .
<BluesKaj> still not used to this lappy KB
<monkeyjuice> wonderful, you should write that all down for us :)
<BluesKaj> i just did :)
<monkeyjuice> ya i guess you did ;)
<monkeyjuice> that was 13.10?
<BluesKaj> 14.04
<monkeyjuice> ahok
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, looking in the forums i discovered that a lot od laptops different
<BluesKaj> diferent mfgs use differnt keys etc to ge into the UEFI/BIOS and then the settings there use different terms as well or the same actions , it's getting messy to say the least
<BluesKaj> or=for
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, there needs to be a convention and linux standard set up around the terms used for UEFI access and settings
<monkeyjuice> would be nice , i guess there needs to be more testing on it , then a good web/forum help setup
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FlameReaper> Does Bluetooth tethering to phones still work in 13.10?
<jalcine> FlameReaper: works for me and with pulseaudio-bluetooth I even get the audio from my phone on my laptop
<AshishL> i need help in connecting Kubuntu to the internet ( i am running Kubuntu in  Virtual Machine player in windows 7 64 bit)
<sveri> hi, how can i change the active soundcard that is used by open applications?
<Saturn`> lots of quassel users in here, i see
<AshishL> the command : sudo apt-get install git when typed shows  Unable To Load Package Git . please help :
<lordievader> AshishL: Could you pastebin the full output please.
<AshishL> loedievader : http://pastebin.kde.org/pvuipg6de
<AshishL> lordievader : http://pastebin.kde.org/pvuipg6de
<lordievader> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.3.2-1 (saucy), package size 7610 kB, installed size 17952 kB
<AshishL> lordievader : but here it isnt installed :(
<lordievader> AshishL: Can you find git with "apt-cache search git"?
<AshishL> lordievader :http://www.pastebin.com/VY3zhBLZ
<lordievader> AshishL: May I see your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<AshishL> lordievader : how do i provide it ?
<lordievader> AshishL: If you have pastebinit installed: cat /etc/apt/sources.list|pastebinit
<AshishL> lordievader : i dont have pastbinit installed
<lordievader> AshishL: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<AshishL> lordievader : same result as : http://pastebin.kde.org/pvuipg6de : says unable to locate package
<lordievader> AshishL: Have you disabled the main repo?
<lordievader> AshishL: Btw you can also open it with kate and copy it from there: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<AshishL> lordievader : i do not know . how to check if ive disabled it .(most probably its that only )
<lordievader> AshishL: That is why I want to see your sources.list ;)
<AshishL> lordievader : kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list output is  sudo:
<lordievader> AshishL: From the kate window you copy the contents onto pastebin.
<AshishL> lordievader : kate inst opening :(
<lordievader> AshishL: Did you get the window asking for your password?
<AshishL> lordievader : no
<lordievader> You did use kdesudo right? What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<AshishL> lordievader : raring ringtail 13.04
<lordievader> AshishL: Hmm. That should actually work, but first lets fix the sources problem you could use "less" to read the sources file and copy it bit for bit. It is probably too large to display in one window.
<AshishL> lordievader : ok :)
<AshishL> lordievader : i searched the internet and found that my main repo was turned off so do i need to use  : Go to System>Administration>Software Sources and click the check box on universe.
<lordievader> universe != main
<lordievader> AshishL: And System >Administation>Sofware Sources sounds like Ubuntu...
<AshishL> lordievader sorry >> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<AshishL> lordievader :  can you tell me how to enable universal repository in Kubuntu ?
<lordievader> AshishL: On the first tab of Software Sources are all of them ticked (except perhaps the source one)?
<AshishL> lordievader :  in the system settings tab , theres no Software Sources Icon !!
<lordievader> AshishL: Open the Muon Package Manager
<lordievader> AshishL: Then Settings -> Software Sources <- That was what I was talking about.
<AshishL> lordievader : all boxes are ticked even source 1
<lordievader> AshishL: Ok, that should be good. Be sure to run "sudo apt-get update" before trying to install stuff.
<AshishL> lordievader : its installing many things (a good sign ?? :) )
<lordievader> AshishL: Installing? apt-get update doesn't install stuff..
<AshishL> lordievader :  sorry - updating :P
<AshishL> lordievader :  after this update am i ready to install git ?
<lordievader> AshishL: You should be yes.
<AshishL> lordievader : thanks . its working . finally ! feeling wonderful :D
<lordievader> AshishL: It is probably also a good idea to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" at this time.
<AshishL> lordievader :  anymore commands ?
<lordievader> AshishL: See if "kdesudo kate" is working after the dist-upgrade.
<conner_bw> Hi, I'm using 13.10 vanilla and want to switch to Kubuntu. Can I do it in one stroke or do I need to reinstall?
<conner_bw> Nevermind, found it: kubuntu-desktop
<dougl> how do I change my default browser to firefox in 13.10... googling kubuntu 13.10 change default browser?
<dougl> found it
<Sp3ci4l-0n3> ciaoo
<MangaKaDenza> .-.
#kubuntu 2013-12-08
<AceKing> For some reason I have multiple volume slides when I click on my volume icon down by the clock. If I play a youtube video, I can't just use the scroll wheel on the mouse to lower, or raise the volume. I have to click on the icon, and choose the slide I want to adjust. Is there a way to unify the volume slides?
<AceKing> I just figured it out. I changed the preferred sound card in Phonon
<lars> How do I pin my ¨Downloads¨ folder from my Home drive onto my Kubuntu desktop?
<lars> I want to create a shortcut on my desktop so I can access my Downloads folder from my Home drive to my desktop
<qweritos> l
<MangaKaDenza> argh...
<MangaKaDenza> all the GTK in my kubu isn't following the KDE settings
<MangaKaDenza> what might be causing this
<MangaKaDenza> *kde text settings
<ghasedak> ?
<ghasedak> #join iran
<MangaKaDenza> ?
<MySystem1> dont know MangaKaDenza but i think i remeber a new option in the kde settings related to gtk try to set default if there isnt anything setting you can lose with this, if this doesn't help come back later (think its not the best time to ask) or be patient here are a lot of nice and trained people
<MySystem1> also got to go to bed because of the time good sucess
<ovrflw0x> crowell: you alive?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mike7b4_on_x230> hi folks, anyone got an lenovo X230 who has problem with bluetooth not working? My laptop BT stoped work  getting "can't load firmware" in dmesg
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: great, you ? :)
<lordievader> soee: Doing good too :)
<chiefw0tj> Good morning everyone.
<lordievader> Hey chiefw0tj
<chiefw0tj> how are things lordievader?
<lordievader> Doing good, how about you chiefw0tj?
<chiefw0tj> lordievader: great...up early on a Sunday morning. Just having my coffee and surfing.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<chiefw0tj> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning chiefw0tj
<anonjooker> Salve
<unknwn> quick question, i installed libboost-dev-all.
<unknwn> where can i find the files to include in the project.
<unknwn> sorry if its obvious just switched from windows to ubuntu
<sithlord48> unknwn:  generally included files are in /usr/include
<unknwn> ok let me check :)
<sithlord48> unknwn: you can also use muon package manager to view a packages installed files (click on the package and then installed files on the lower tab area)
<unknwn> ive used synaptic
<sithlord48> unknwn: you can view in synaptic as well . just don't remember if its in the same location
<unknwn> ok its there thanks :)
<unknwn> sorry i am still a newbie on ubuntu
<sithlord48> your welcome . you shouldn't have to include the full path something like #include <boost> should work the system will check /usr/lib
<sithlord48> using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<unknwn> kubuntu
<sithlord48> ok might want to refer to it as such when asking for help about GUI stuff . the main differenace this the GUI parts.
<darokthar> unknwn the .so files are located at: /usr/lib/
<sithlord48> same you some extra confusion.
<unknwn> thanks darokthar
<unknwn> well i love kubuntu so far i must say
<unknwn> hope programming on it will be a breeze in the future
<darokthar> unknwn: If you are using cmake be sure to put set(Boost_USE_MULTITHREADED OFF) in CMakeLists.txt at least for me there are no *mt.so files. This therefore cmake will argue that it can't find the libraries
<sithlord48> kde is awesome .it can do just abotu anything. and coding on linux is WAY better then doing it on windows or mac . if only because of the packagemanagement make is really easy to start.
<darokthar> I have not yet found out, why there are no multi-threading library files. I didn't investigat cause i don't need them
<darokthar> But you could compile them yourself if you need them.
<unknwn> i see, well thats gonna be allot of reading i guess before im all set
<darokthar> It's less work than on windows with cygwin
<sithlord48> unknwn:  what kind of app are you making?
<unknwn> well im working on all sorts of apps really
<unknwn> i freelance
<unknwn> but i took this whole month off to switch to linux
<unknwn> i figured i can develop on linux and later compile it on windows for customers
<sithlord48> well for gui i would highly recommend QT and qtcreator . easy as pie cross platform, only need to build same code on differnt os
<darokthar> And less | grep is a good friend when searching trough big not well documented projects
<unknwn> i already use qt creator
<unknwn> i used it before also in combination with visual studio
<darokthar> Yeah qt rocks
<unknwn> ohw yeah better then what microsoft provides
<darokthar> The documentation for qt is awesome
<unknwn> thats why i figured why stick with this crap if i can move to linux
<sithlord48> i would use qt creator on windows over visual studio any day
<sithlord48> im not the best qt coder but if you need help feel free to ask
<unknwn> well i got trained with visual studio in school so that was my go to software
<unknwn> but i also do feel qt creator is better
<darokthar> And writing programs with qt just feels good. Far better than trying to write something with the windows api...
<sithlord48> school visual studio is all they teach.
<unknwn> yup, i wonder why :P
<darokthar> Cause they get it cheap from microsoft, which makes them feel like they should use it.
<sithlord48> yeah those discounted $500 student copies are so good...
<unknwn> why use it though when you get free stuff
<sithlord48> the free stuff is better , code made w/ use in mind not profit.
<unknwn> and ofc not to forget the hidden bugs in visual studio that takes years to get solved
<darokthar> When something is free most people think it is worth nothing. But if you get a program which costs a few thousand $ with a big discount it feels like making a good deal.
<unknwn> sounds something my gf would do :P
<darokthar> Exactly
<sithlord48> very spot on darokthar
<unknwn> but yeah im not gaming also anymore so why keep when then right
<unknwn> windows
<unknwn> and the new windows 8 makes you feel like an idiot when you just want to program
<darokthar> Linux is fare better know with gaming then a few years ago. A lot of games run fine with wine. And valve is pusing it at the moment.
<unknwn> well i did try left 4 dead 2 but it stutters
<sithlord48> wait till mesa 10 and the newer x stack and drivers hit kubuntu :D
<unknwn> i did manage to get hearts of iron 3 to run on kubuntu
<unknwn> and it runs pretty smooth
<darokthar> Gabe Newell was impressed by the speed of the linux kernel. He thinks it is better than windows if you would like to write fast code. Becaust the kernel is really well optimized.
<unknwn> yeah i switched my servers already to linux
<darokthar> At least that is what i remember from some interview
<unknwn> and i must say it saved me allot in hardware costs
<sithlord48> servers running linux  is a good idea.
<darokthar> And they are easier to maintain because almost everything is configured in textfiles which could be edited easy.
<unknwn> yes i know now but at school it was windows here and windows there
<unknwn> and just speaking about linux felt like blasphemy
<sithlord48> its nice you can use the cli . not even run X locally and still be able to ssh or NX in if you need to.
<unknwn> well it is a big switch but i must say everything runs smoother
<sithlord48> they are fools. i know people like them . never used anything but windows but talk about another os and they start sputing FUD.
<unknwn> and almost no more system resets wich is nice :)
<darokthar> Yeah, if you got linux running it will run for years without any hickups. And if something goes wrong it is usually logged somewhere
<darokthar> Not like windows. Where you will have to guess and then trial and error till you get a solution.
<sithlord48> also is much easier to set up now then it used to be.
<darokthar> http://devo.ps/blog/2013/03/06/troubleshooting-5minutes-on-a-yet-unknown-box.html Like this blogpost.
<darokthar> Try this with windows
<sithlord48> i remember when i was using mandrake (7) the install was a dozen cd's  with almost completely manually package selection.
<darokthar> The last actions with a wizard are never logged. You will never find recent changes...
<unknwn> yeah and honestly that made me stop using mandrake
<sithlord48> well i had a problem too , i would install like every package cause why not right? and things would be broken
<darokthar> If you are running a server it might be worth the effort. Software not running on a system is no security risk.
<sithlord48> gnome , kde , open box sure. oh lets get sawfish as well try that out..
<unknwn> yeah that was my 10 year old self
<unknwn> just install everything that would be fine :P
<darokthar> Yeah, but after a while you stick with the stuff you like and skip the rest.
<unknwn> well back there i kinda gave up
<unknwn> also since no game was running on mandrake
<unknwn> only tux racer :P
<sithlord48> that kind of stuff seamed to not work so well w/ mandrake. i was maybe 14 . would need to reinstall all the time
<sithlord48> tux racer worked good
<unknwn> yeah but it gets boring quick
<sithlord48> sure did
<darokthar> I had quake III running. But as there were no decent ati drivers it sucked... But this the fault of ati and not of linux.
<sithlord48> i think when i ran mandrake i had a geforce 2 w/ 16mb of ram or so. i had to use teh nvidia driver, worked 1/2 the time . i didn't understand the X set up much either knowing it could have helped a lot.
<unknwn> its now called mandriva not?
<sithlord48> think so i have not followed it much i switch from that to random distros for a while when i could download them. used openSuse for a bit then debian then eventually kubuntu
<unknwn> well lets hope this month i can switch all my work over
<unknwn> and ill be a happy man
<sithlord48> i have switched maybe 30 people over in the past few years to kubuntu just because i refuse to fix windows its a waste of time its just gonna break again.
<unknwn> well the reason i switched was because skype pushed me a update that was bound to a virus
<unknwn> no way how they did it but that was the end for me
<unknwn> my typing is awsome when im drunk lol :P
<sithlord48> i stoped using windows around the release of vista, needed new hardware didn't want to buy it . had been using linux on and off and figured it was now stable enuff for my needs. have not been back since.
<unknwn> well trust me windows 8 will make you wanna switch
<sithlord48> have not used win8 yet i have run win 7 in vms for building but not really much else.
<unknwn> trust me its shit
<unknwn> this new interface
<unknwn> they try to turn your desktop computer into a tablet pc
<sithlord48> yeah one interface to rule them all plasma workspace..
<darokthar> I'll stick with kde. I'm used to it since 1996. But my 81 year old aunt wants to learn how to use a pc. I'll install here ubuntu with the unity desktop.
<darokthar> Three icons and thats it.
<darokthar> Libre office Firefox and Thunderbird.
<darokthar> Then an increased font size and bigger icons.
<sithlord48> why not just do it w/ kde ?
<darokthar> I would have to configure more. Throw out every plasmoid she does not need etc. I think unity is cleaner from the start. And if she likes to get a smart phone i could try to grab a ubuntu phone.
<darokthar> Then she will feel home on her phone asap
<darokthar> If she ever likes to get a smartphone.
<sithlord48> guess if they release an ubuntu phone anytime soon
<darokthar> At the moment she is confused by her phones. The lcd displays and the menues are not intuitive enough and the font sizes are too small
<unknwn> they actually sell phones already with ubuntu touch?
<darokthar> unknwn not yet. But i guess if my aunt ever wants to get a smartphone it will be released
<unknwn> yeah get a nexus 5 then :P
<unknwn> im also selling my lumia so i can buy a nexus 5
<mapps> Ìû
<crowell> ovrflw0x: yes :-) I'm not at my PC all day though
<ovrflw0x> hey crowell
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Nanodesu> friends
<Nanodesu> Is there any thing powerful as Gparted in KDE?
<Nanodesu> I want to see in a graphical way
<Nanodesu> what directories are bigger and so
<lordievader> Nanodesu: The is the KDE partition manager (partitionmanager).
<lordievader> There is*
<allan_m> Nanodesu:  If I understand what you intend, I like both FileLight and Kwikdisk.  The file manager Krusader has some built-in tools for this also.
<Nanodesu> lordievader, allan_m: I would like to have something like: https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/10094118346_d95facff6e_z.jpg
<lordievader> Nanodesu: Ah but is not gparted, that is baobub, or however it is called.
<lordievader> Nanodesu: I'm not sure if there is a kde equivalent of that.
<Nanodesu> lordievader: aaaah lol, what a fail
<Nanodesu> haha
<ss_haze> I can't connect to ssh server
<ss_haze> can somebody help
<BluesKaj> remote or on your lan ?
<ss_haze> remote
<ss_haze> I get connection timeout every time
<jarkko> can someone tell why i have to setup setxkbmap fi on every boot?
<ss_haze> cause you want something to work?
<ss_haze> setxkbmap
<ss_haze> how do I irc search for meaning of that
<kaddi> hi guys
<kaddi> in regular intervals my wifi will forget the password and disconnect me
<kaddi> if I cancel the prompt for the code and just select "connect" on my connection it reconnects me fine, but how can I prevent that it disconnects me in the first place? I use irc in a regular basis and all those disconnects ar ehighly annoying
<kaddi> i'm using kubuntu 13.10 64bit
<nightowl3> hello
<dougl> hello
<nightowl3> what do you think is the best thing about linux
<dougl> moneyback  guarantee
<nightowl3> money back?
<dougl> yes
<nightowl3> i like the software centre
<nightowl3> makes it easy to get hold of free software
<dougl> if ya dont like it dont pay for it :)
<nightowl3> without worrying about rubbish like adware
<nightowl3> i hate adware
<nightowl3> try that in windows and a lot of so called free stuff is adware
<scorch__> Hey; all. Question- How do I resize quassel input window for multiple lines and word wrap?
<valorie> scorch__: try #quassel maybe?
<scorch__> woops. Sorry. Wrong channel. Thank you.
#kubuntu 2014-12-01
<beltorak> is anyone here?
<selby> how do you use git?
<valorie> selby: what exactly do you mean?
<valorie> it all depends on your purpose for using git
<selby> valorie: sorry, i was just using you for bait.  I was testing my theory on if people respond if you just ask a question rather than asking to ask a question or asking if anyone is home.  I'm glad you responded, though. ^^
<valorie> heh
<valorie> it is certainly true that asking a question in a support channel is the best way to get support
<valorie> "anybody here" will likely be ignored
<selby> yeah, i just idle hear, but i'd always be down to answer a question if i see an interesting one
<selby> here*
<valorie> yep, we need lots of answerers
<valorie> none of us knows everything, not even ubottu
<jdwwatts> anyone know how i can get k mail client set up ?
<arthurfiggis> jdwwatts: usually it's just a matter of starting up kontact and filling out the info for the auto wizard, that's all i had to do
<jdwwatts> i seem to have trouble getting it to log into gmail and the othe two eb mails i have
<jdwwatts> web
<jdwwatts> but I never tried it through kontact yes
<jdwwatts> yet
<arthurfiggis> hmm...any error message that's popping up that might give any hints? i've only tried setting it up through kontact myself, but i thought that kmail was a part of kontact, so you wouildn't think that'd make a difference...hmm
<reborn7> Hey there?
<reborn7> There?
<Bomber> hey ll. If you'll notice, I hve n issue with my keybord, sus R50l....
<valorie> looks like your A key died?
<Bomber> if I'm either patiente or fumble round with lifting my keybord, it works
<Bomber> i'm running kubuntu with windows in dul boot
<Bomber> keybord works fine in windows
<valorie> that's very bizarre
<Bomber> it's the `AQ1 and tb tht don't work
<Bomber> sometimes, if I ply round with them
<hateball> have you somehow set up the wrong model or some such?
<Bomber> ?
<Bomber> wht do you men?
<Bomber> ?
<Bomber> Is the keyboard related to synapsis?
<soee> good morning
<valorie> Bomber: synaptics, you mean? if so, that is for touchpads
<Bomber> well, I hve  touchpd problem s well, but I find  "temp" solution i lwys use
<valorie> I'm thinking perhaps dpkg --reconfigure could help
<Bomber> (just relized I cn sve  the fix to the /boot/grub config file
<Bomber> (just relized I cn sve the fix to the /boot/grub config file0
<Bomber> (sorry for double)
<valorie> if you read `man dpkg` you might see what you want
<valorie> in the konsole
<Bomber> um...
<Bomber> tht's wierd
<Bomber> dpkg is for depackging debin files....
<Bomber> nd it seems tht it doesn't recognize --reconfigure
<Bomber> wht exactly should I reconfigure...?
<valorie> that's what I don't know
<valorie> there is a step when you install, where you are asked about your keyboard
<Bomber> wht...?
<valorie> it is possible the wrong keyboard was chosen at that time
<Bomber> huh.....
<valorie> because there are so many possibilities
<Bomber> ummmmm........i'm not sure i wnt to sk wht you're suggesting me to do
<valorie> I'm not asking you to do anything, because I don't know
<Bomber> OMFG
<Bomber> OMFG
<Bomber> DUE
<Bomber> YOU'RE THE KING
<Bomber> HOLY SHIT
<Bomber> WOW
<unopaste> Bomber you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<valorie> sorry, I see by googling I already made a mistake -- it is dpkg-reconfigure
<Bomber> hmmm, OK.....almost...it's actualy slightly better now.
<Bomber> valorie: Ok, So apparently I had the generic keyboard model set
<valorie> what did you do, Bomber?
<valorie> ah
<Bomber> I now have the asus model set, but it
<Bomber> it's still not 00%
<Bomber> s you can see
<Bomber> I guess I should try all of the options untill I find the right one, huh?
<valorie> or perhaps google on your asus model until you find something that looks more correct
<Bomber> ?
<valorie> do you see your exact model number listed somewhere in your choices, when you reconfigure?
<Bomber> I mean, it's showing me only one single asus keyboard option, without regard to my pc model
<Bomber> no
<valorie> ah
<Bomber> just asus | asus laptop
<valorie> you've reached the limit of my knowledge here
<Bomber> You've done more than to improve my life
<valorie> I use a laptop, and the settings (so far) have Just Worked
<Bomber> I had to wait 10 seconds for the letters to pop up
<Bomber> they take up to 2 seconds now
<Bomber> no more
<valorie> still not optimal
<valorie> did you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?
<valorie> or what
<Bomber> nope
<Bomber> alt+f2 -> keyboard
<valorie> ok, systemsettings
<Bomber> yep
<valorie> cool
<Bomber> yeh. still wishing for improvments. Seems like none :(
<valorie> well, I don't know the name of the package
<valorie> sec
<valorie> Bomber: in a konsole, try: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`
<valorie> without the ticks
<Bomber> commnd dpkg-reconfigure not found
<Bomber> holy shit....now it's not working t ll...wtf
<valorie> ?
<valorie> strange
<Bomber> it has a strange behavior...
<valorie> buh, I guess not
<valorie> !info dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Package dpkg-reconfigure does not exist in utopic
<valorie> why did it disappear?
<valorie> :(
<Bomber> utopic?
<Bomber> oh.
<Bomber> so I should look for n lterntive?
<Bomber> for dpkg-reconfigure?
<valorie> gah, sorry for that
<valorie> I had no idea we deprecated that
<valorie> it still shows up in the wikis, etc.
<valorie> :(
<Bomber> there seems to be n lterntive?
<Bomber> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159663/how-to-reset-the-xorg-xserver
<valorie> Bomber: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Bomber> 14.04
<Bomber> sorry
<valorie> odder and oddery
<Bomber> 4.0
<Bomber> (one)
<valorie> what?
<Bomber> fourteen point ten
<valorie> ok
<Bomber> fucking one is stuck
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bomber> yeh, sorry
<valorie> got it
<valorie> so perhaps a look at ~/.configure is in order after all
<Bomber> lright, here we go
<valorie> that is your home folder
<valorie> and then display hidden files
<valorie> and you should see it
<valorie> config files are almost all text files
<valorie> rather fun to read, actually
<Bomber> crud..if i could only ctully type in freking tild
<Bomber> -_-
<hateball> copy paste :p
<valorie> yes, c/p is your friend
<valorie> hateball probably knows more about this....
<Bomber> ummm
<Bomber> wht m i missing...
<Bomber> i'm doing something wrong...there's no configure file in the home folder
<hateball> Bomber: Did you check the KDE keyboard settings also? You can set models and layouts there, it is possible something is off
<Bomber> thnk htebll
<Bomber> it's llredy been done
<hateball> Oh, ok
<Bomber> i found out my keybord ws on generl, switched to sus.
<Bomber> helped  bit for  while
<Bomber> now it's completely bonkers....
<hateball> Bomber: Do you have your install/live media still? If you boot that, do you get the same behavior?
<Bomber> instll/live medi?
<hateball> The CD or USB from which you installed
<Bomber> um.........no.. :(
<Bomber> should i be relly sd?
<valorie> you could try logging in as a new user
<Bomber> hmmm
<Bomber> ok
<Bomber> doing it now
<valorie> and see if it has the same behavior
<Bomber> see you guys soon
<Bomber> but n
<Bomber> didn't work
<Bomber> i did do it though with the other session running..
<Bomber> but still, the fct is tht ll the settings were reset nd still hd teh sme issues...
<valorie> that shouldn't matter
<Bomber> i'm missing something with the tild/configure thing
<Bomber> uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh
<Bomber> the dpkg-reconfigure just worked
<Bomber> i'm in the blue screen
<Bomber> right now i need to choose for ltGr
<Bomber> should i choose defult?
<valorie> ltGr?
<Bomber> dd the missing letter
<Bomber> (lt, ctrl, shift)
<valorie> sorry, I have no experience with this
<Bomber> hmmm
<valorie> it's always just worked
<Bomber> even though you suggested i do the dpkg-reconfigure? you got me confused
<Bomber> it is working
<Bomber> i'm just not sure which option to select
<Bomber> do you know the pckge configurtion screen/pp?
<valorie> screen pp?
<Bomber> ...nm
<Bomber> it's not sking bout x server
<Bomber> ctrl+lt+bckspce
<Bomber> i'll just ignore it, i guess..
<valorie> yes, I was the one who suggested dpkg-reconfigure
<valorie> but I've never done that with a keyboard, and found little while googling for you
<Bomber> oh, ok.. thnks
<Bomber> well, just did it
<Bomber> nd nothing new..
<Bomber> i'll try severl options there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Bomber> drnit...
<Bomber> mybe its some service tht's running on my computer..
<Bomber> valorie: OK.....I think i got wht's going on here
<Bomber> nd it sounds like hell
<Bomber> there is some sort of buffer.....in the computer
<Bomber> this hppens in the dul boot screen nd in windows s well, not just kubuntu..
<Bomber> if i type some text, specifclly i test "ok", i delete it, try to type one of the keys tht's problmtic, (the key doesn't reigster), i press bckspce severl times, type in few of the keys gin, nd keep hitting bckspce more thn i press the unregistering keys
<Bomber> nd they suddenly register gin, untill i strt typing OTHER keys.
<Bomber> nd then i need to do the whole thing gin.
<valorie> dual boot screen?
<Bomber> yeh
<valorie> do you mean grub?
<Bomber> when i edit the grub
<valorie> something is def. wrong
<valorie> I wonder if it could be hardware
<valorie> some loose cable or something
<Bomber> dsd
<cfyz> A
<macstar> anyone knows about cutepaste? that copy and paste tool for KDE? .. i installed it but whenever i want to initiate it via Konsole it says:
<macstar> http://pastebin.kde.org/
<macstar> No such file or directory
<macstar> and also QIODevice::read: device not open
<alvin> The amd64 zsync file on http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/ is wrong
<alvin> it has the wrong filename
<macstar> never mind ... found it out
<Riddell> alvin: what does the filename matter?
<alvin> Riddell: I don't know, but the .zsync file does not want to download. It wants to download utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<Riddell> alvin: ok thanks I'll just remove them
<alvin> Thanks. .zsync is handy though. Saves a lot of bandwidth resulting in faster download if you have a similar .iso.
<hyper_ch> hi there, in dolphin the places sidebar, where is that data actually stored?
<bazhang> http://linuxexchange.org/questions/2726/kdedolphin-config-file-for-places
<bazhang> that?
<alvin> How do I start the installer on the plasma5 image? I can boot it, but it ends with 'saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned'
<alvin> nvm. startx just works
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<Roey> g'morning folks
<hyper_ch> bazhang: why is that in ~/.local and not ~/.kde ?
<hyper_ch> thx though :)
<alvin> locales are even more messed up than they were in KDE4 :-(
<alvin> I want the system in English instead of my mother tongue, but with sensible stuff like A4 paper, no AM/PM, Metric,...
<Avihay_work> maybe a locale like the UK? or Australia?
<alvin> UK uses AM/PM
<Pens_101> helllo
<floown> hello
<floown> I wanted to do a backup for my /home/floown, so I have done a : tar czvf homfloown.tar.gz /home/floown but I have a message in end : tar: Arrêt avec code d'échec à cause des erreurs précédentes
<lordievader> floown: Err, could you translate that please.
<floown> lordievader: tar: end with echec code because previous errors
<floown> in fact, I have no error until this line
<lordievader> floown: Could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> !paste | floown
<ubottu> floown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<floown> lordievader: can I do a file with the output? It's to long
<lordievader> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> ^ might help
<genii> Perhaps you executed the command from inside the directory you are tarring up
<floown> lordievader: ok, I have done a chown, the command works now ^^
<floown> thx
<lordievader> floown: I was thinking it would be something along those lines ;)
<reborn7> there?
<lordievader> reborn7: ? Where?
<reborn7> finally! last night, i was looking for anyone help me, but it was night,
<reborn7> so
<reborn7> i was looking for the disable the sleep screensaver.
<reborn7> i can't find it.
<lordievader> Plasma 4 or 5?
<reborn7> 4
<lordievader> Hmm, can't remember Plasma4 well enough but I though it was somewhere among the display settings.
<reborn7> Ok. let me look up.
<reborn7> Enegry Saving-System Setting? i can't find it for word "Disabled"
<lordievader> reborn7: 0 ;)
<reborn7> uncheck "screen enegry saving" will it work?
<lordievader> reborn7: It should, if it doesn't set it to 360 min. The bug might still be around.
<reborn7> okay! i hope it work! so how about caffeine ? broken?
<lordievader> Kaffeine, the media player?
<reborn7> No, it not, for disable screen saver, i was used that, it worked, but i read some of forum, it say now useless.
<reborn7> https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<lordievader> It's GTK: from gi.repository import GObject, Gtk ;)
<reborn7> oh i see.
<lordievader> Though it is (ab)using dbus to keep things awake.
<lordievader> Might still work.
<blurkis> Can some one recomend a good site on the internet that sells mascots of the tux penguin?
<reborn7> interesting, i just installed caffeine, but i can't find caffeine.
<reborn7> i also command in the terminal, sudo caffeine, and it appear error.
<lordievader> reborn7: What error?
<reborn7> http://imgur.com/Z6lY7ZA
<lordievader> reborn7: You shouldn't run it with sudo.
<lordievader> There is no need and it is also the cause of this error.
<reborn7> oh ok
<arthurfiggis> well, kubuntu 14.10 is turning out to be probably the most pleasant desktop experience i've had :) couple of hiccups here and there...particularly with dual-monitors (or in my case one monitor and a TV connected via HDMI :) )...when both are connected, the login screen comes up but the fonts are all so extremely tiny that you can barely read them, whereas with just the monitor hooked up...
<arthurfiggis> ...everything's fine...anyone know what might be going on there?
<rooc> arthurfiggis: what is the resolution of the tv?
<rooc> arthurfiggis: brb, quick meeting.
<arthurfiggis> rooc: i believe that it maxes out at 1280x720, it's not much bigger than the monitor :) although the monitor maxes out at 1920x1080, so maybe there's some problem happening there when i turn on the "unify outputs" option to mirror across both screens...didn't have any problem like that with gnome3 oddly enough! (oh, that's okay :) )
<m_tadeu> hi...howcome "sudo rm -rf <dir>" says permission denied
<lordievader> m_tadeu: What dir are we talking about?
<m_tadeu> some dir that was created from a "git clone" operation and then git-daemon changed ownership to gitdaemon:nogroup
<m_tadeu> mmm...permissions are set to read(user,group,others)
<rooc> arthurfiggis: are you still there?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Hmm, root should be able to remove it...
<arthurfiggis> rooc: yes, sorry about that! i had to disconnect and disable/re-enable the wireless connection, was using kismet to try and figure out which channel had the least interference on it and it tends to knock my connection out when closed :)
<m_tadeu> lordievader: any idea how to fix this?
<rooc> arthurfiggis: you're on 14.10?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Perhaps "sudo su" and removing it from there?
<arthurfiggis> rooc: yep, just installed it...oh, about a week ago i suppose :) didn't have dual monitor support at all until i installed kde-workspace-randr, then i got the usual config options...but mirroring the monitor and the TV, the fonts wind up being...i don't know, i have it set at 14pt but it looks more like 4pt without a magnifying glass :(
<m_tadeu> lordievader: no luck
<rooc> arthurfiggis: i'll have to update mine to 14.1 so i can see the same thing. i'm at work too, so i have nothing to compare with. unless someone else answers your questions it'll have to wait a few hours.
<rooc> my gut is telling me that the desktop appearance has to be altered for the resolution. sounds a little as if the icons/fonts are rendered for a lower resolution.
<arthurfiggis> rooc: hmm, you might be right...i _think_ i mentioned it earlier, but the TV's resolution only goes up to 1366x738, whereas the monitor goes up to 1920x1080...maybe that's causing some problem? i'm not sure how i'd go about fixing it though...the fonts are so small with both connected that you can't tell what you're doing except for the icons :)
<arthurfiggis> the font on the login screen when it comes up is tiny as well, but maybe if i set things to a lower resolution and reboot?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Read only filesystem?
<arthurfiggis> rooc: no problem though, thanks for the suggestions...if you get a chance it'd be much appreciated but I'll try poking at it a bit myself in the meantime and see if i can make it behave ;)
<m_tadeu> lordievader: nop....inside my home dir
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Can still be read-only. Ext4 file system>
<m_tadeu> lordievader: agree....but it's not
<arthurfiggis> on another note altogether, is anyone here using the "encrypted home directories" option in 14.10 when installing? i tried it at first, but for some reason when i enabled it and the installation finished, i had no swap partition or space allocated at all and the machine died pretty quick :( i just reinstalled with full disk encryption enabled and home directory encryption disabled, then...
<arthurfiggis> ...everything worked fine
<gatto> hello
<gatto> anyone there?
<arthurfiggis> gatto: i'd imagine there's a couple or 200 people around, sure :) what sort of problem are you having, if any
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gatto> I installed Kubuntu Plasma 5 for testing and I love it, but I'd like to downgrade to Plasma 4. Is it possible to do this without reinstalling? if so, how?
#kubuntu 2014-12-02
<archetech2> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<archetech2> on plasma5
<gatto> I installed Kubuntu Plasma 5 for testing and I love it, but I'd like to downgrade to Plasma 4. Is it possible to do this without reinstalling? if so, how?
<floown> hello
<floown> I have done a : git clone https://github.com/drush-ops/drush.git drush but I have an error : zsh: command not found: git
<floown> should I install a missing paquet?
<floown> I have installed git, sorry
<Unit193> Should be set now, though I believe you can "fork" it on Github if you plan to host it on your own account there.
<soee> good morning
 * XeBlackWater Salut
<imran_> Hello, am I free to ask questions about GCI-2014 here? Or. should I use different IRC-channel?
<valorie> imran_: is your mentor here?
<valorie> I will help if I can
<valorie> what task are you doing?
 * valorie is one of the KDE GCi admins
<imran_> Fixing bugs issues for Plasma-Mediacenter
<bshah> imran_: hey!
<bshah> lets take it to #plasma channel
<imran_> bshah: I wanna ask you about your local time, so I can adapt for your comfortable time!
<bshah> I am from India, and my timezone is UTC+5.30
<excognac> hi all
<bshah> imran_: ^^
<excognac> what's the matter here http://pastebin.com/QCF05KSq
<excognac> i was trying to install something and got this however I could run kdesudo dolphin
<imran_> bshah: Thanks! I have the same TimeZone, I'll ask if any questions appears
<valorie> excognac: first, why do you need to run dolphin as root?
<valorie> usually a terrible idea
<excognac> valorie: 'cos I was trying to install something into /etc. why is it terrible? unsafe?
<valorie> yes, almost always
<valorie> I'm not understanding.... how does one install anything using dolphin?
<gatto> I installed Kubuntu Plasma 5 for testing and I love it, but I'd like to downgrade to Plasma 4. Is it possible to do this without reinstalling? if so, how?
<excognac> valorie: I extracted the package into /etc and wanted to run the install script
<valorie> gatto, I have heard that someone did so by ppa-purging /next
<valorie> however, there are no guarantees, and the warnings about reinstalling do generally apply
<valorie> excognac: is that what the README said to do?
<valorie> sounds really sketchy
<Avihay_work> excognac: it's complaing about accesing your temporary files "/var/tmp/kdecache-excognac" with the wrong user (user id 0 = root, user 1000=you). kdesudo should take care of this AFAIK
<valorie> well, dolphin has it's own way to run as root
<valorie> rather than kdesudo
<excognac> Avihay_work: thanks
<Avihay_work> valorie: really? how?
<excognac> valorie: no this was my own nooby idea
<Avihay_work> well, excognac, I suggest you read about how debien/ubuntu devides files into folders. /etc is reserved for system config files
<valorie> sigh, I'm not finding it
<valorie> I suggest starting with the readme in the file
<valorie> usually there are reliable install guides in there
<excognac> Avihay_work: so, If i download a package and install it, it won't be in /user/WhereIdownloadedit
<Avihay_work> excognac: it depends on the package, but most packages get installed globally for the system. it will spread it files between /etc /usr /lib
<excognac> Avihay_work: oh, thanks, so I can delete the original folder,right?
<Avihay_work> I don't know exactly what you are trying to do, so it's hard to say
<gatto> valorie: ok, thanks
<valorie> you are most welcome
<valorie> I'm not crazy, there really is a root plugin for dolphin
<valorie> however, I've never needed it in over ten years using kde
<valorie> so I think I'll skip that
<excognac> Avihay_work: valorie: thanks for your help i think i got it.
<Avihay_work> you'd usually want to extract temporary stuff to /tmp. gets deleted next boot
<excognac> ok, i willl follow this
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sven_123> hi - i want to install kubuntu on five machines; is there a way to do this over network, or at least half automated? i just find links how to do this with the alternate installers for the normal ubuntu, but kubuntu doesn't seem to have one anymore...
<hateball> !deploy
<hateball> psssh
<hateball> !preseed
<hateball> come on ubottu !
 * hateball feeds ubottu 15 tons of fish to grow a brain
<Sick_Rimmit> Can anyone point me in the right direction for Printer Configuration in Plasma5 ?
<hateball> sven_123: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<hateball> sven_123: that's one  option. another would be using something like clonezilla to make a base-image and deploy that using pxe
<Unit193> Fog, yeah.
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: in terminal type: kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: known missing feature, on the todo
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha OK, so CUPS on Localhost is probably my friend here
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Sadly no luck with kcmsheel4kcm @command not found@
<Sick_Rimmit> s/@/"/
<sven_123> hateball: thx
<soee> kcmsheel4kcm ?
<Sick_Rimmit> No sorry that's my bad typing
<Sick_Rimmit>  kcmshell4kcm_printer_manager: command not found
<Sick_Rimmit> That's what I meant
<soee> wat ?
<soee> without space
<soee> *with spae
<soee> kcmsheel4 kcm_printer_manager
<soee> somethings wriong with thsi irc
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK DOH!!!
<Sick_Rimmit> Ta Da....
<Riddell> sven_123: you can preseed for ubiquity the live cd installer, you can also pre-seed for the alternate installer on the netboot install iso https://www.debian.org/releases/etch/i386/apb.html.en
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/utopic/
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: kcmshell4 --list (you can list other modules that migth not by available by default in plasma5)
<soee> kcmshell5 --list (for plasma5)
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Ah OK, I see what mean, thanks soee
<Sick_Rimmit> Brilliant, that's the main office printer working for me now. Thanks soee
<soee> nice :D print something cool
<sven_123> thank you, too, Riddell
<andromedan> Hello, anyone can help me? I can't hear any sound when playing movie or music...since last upgrade
<kbroulik> where can i find the plasma 5 iso?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi kbroulik www.kubuntu.org
<Sick_Rimmit> In the Get Kubuntu Section, its the Plasma5 Tech Preview ;-)
<kbroulik> I was thinking of the live plasma 5 neon iso weekly thing
<Sick_Rimmit> soee:  Sorry had to shoot off, I was printing Develop CV's because we're recruiting ;-)
<soee> ;)
<soee> kbroulik: thers no neon anymore i think, kubuntu-ci is replacement
<kbroulik> http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ that was what I was looking for ..
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Sick_Rimmit> kbroulik:  You may want to take a look in #kubuntu-ci
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<Fyr> guys! is there a KUbuntu DVD?
<Fyr> I mean a system without additional downloading soft after installation?
<Fyr> like CentOS' Everything DVD of 7.9 Gb. =)
<BluesKaj_> Fyr, install the LTS version 14.04 ..probly the best method afaik
<Fyr> it doesn't have Midnight Commander and tmux by default. =(
<BluesKaj_> Fyr, or some say to install kubuntu-full
<Fyr> +gparted
<BluesKaj_> it has kparted
<Fyr> kparted doesn't know how to do btrfs. =))
<BluesKaj_> then check out kubuntu-full
<Fyr> where do I find kubuntu-full?
<BluesKaj_> well you should mention these requirements in your question\
<BluesKaj_> in the package manager or apt-get install kubuntu-full
<Fyr> bohring =(
<belutto> Always I restart the computer or I switch the user, I got this → http://i.imgur.com/77XG0Rl.png so I always have to use alsamixer to «upload» the speaker bar in order to listen something…
<belutto> Anyone knows what can I do?
<BluesKaj_> belutto, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel to load the driver, then your sound should work after each start up
<lordievader> belutto: Do you have an ~/.asoundrc?
<belutto> BluesKaj_: ok thanks, I'll see if this solves the issue. Thanks for helping, you are always here to help, someone should give you a gift!
<belutto> lordievader: no
<BluesKaj_> belutto, I'm retired ...this part of my daily routine :)
<Walex2> BluesKaj_: +++++10
<BluesKaj_> Hey Walex2 :)
<quota> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<quota> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181">Jacob Riley Miller</a>.</div></div>
<quotaBEar> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<quotaBEar> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181/posts/574258646041798">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/jacob.miller.144181">Jacob Riley Miller</a>.</div></div>
<bshah> admins!!!!!!!!!!
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<lordievader> Thanks Pici :)
<Mamarok> too late, Pici was faster than light :)
<Pici> np
<Mamarok> thx
<shadeslayer> true
<djmaomix> hola
<lordievader> o/
<targitay> hi all,any body from russia or speak on russia here?
<lordievader> !ru | targitay
<ubottu> targitay: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<targitay>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<iggy> is there a way to install konsole5 without it pulling in konsole(4) (and thus about half of kde4)? All I've come up with so far is making some sort of fake package that says it's konsole(4)
<djmaomix> que onda
<nescius> hello
<BluesKaj_> hi
<nescius> hi BluesKaj_!
<nescius> ..do you have experience configuring sound in kde?
<BluesKaj_> some, yes , nescius
<nescius> it took me some long time to get the microphone working but then the headphones dont work anymore!!
<BluesKaj_> nescius, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<nescius> I cannot seem to get it working.. it is default onboard 5.1 with front panel for stereo ouptut and mic
<nescius> i installed it few minutes ago, but did not bothered playing with it much yet, i will try my luck there, thanks
<BluesKaj_> pavucontrol let's you switch between outputs
<nescius> I was sort of hoping that would do automatically .... :(
<BluesKaj_> nescius, doe alsamixer show a headphone out control?
<BluesKaj_> does
<BluesKaj_> or just a headphone ctrl
<nescius> i dont know, they worked just few minutes before I managed to make my microphone work
<BluesKaj_> type alsamixer in the terminal
<nescius> thanks BluesKaj_ I will try that
<nescius> yes, Headphones are there, unmuted
<BluesKaj_> make sure that there is no automute enabled
<nescius> BluesKaj_ it was enabled, thanks
<nescius> ok, it was all in the alsamixer, thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj_> nescius, glad to help :)
<bewees> is gparted installed by default in kubuntu?
<nescius> bewees: there is a partitionmanager
<bewees> nescius, I need gparted
<BluesKaj_> bewees, no, but you can install it
<bewees> Mhm
<BluesKaj_> kparted is the kde equivalent in apps>system
<bewees> Do you recommend 14.04 or 14.10 for live usb? or does it not matter
<nescius> 14.10 works fine
<nescius> i just installed it from a live usb
<BluesKaj_> not sure, I used usb on 14.10 install, but used a dvd for 14.104
<BluesKaj_> err 14.04
<BluesKaj_> bbl
<reborn7> hey
 * genii makes more coffee
<lordievader> o/
<murthy> Anyone interested in reproducing this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<tsso> hi all,from russia or speak rusiia any body here?
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tsso>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<tsso> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#kubuntu 2014-12-03
<MichaelP> how do i uninstall everything kubuntu-active installed ?
<MichaelP> anyone here
<bprompt_> sorta
<MichaelP> trying to figure out how to remove everything kubuntu-active installed
<bprompt_> hmm I'd agree with Ben64, notice his reply
<MichaelP> That is what i like about arch... say you install just kdebase.... pacman -Rscn kdebase everything is removed.... ubuntu supose to be easy....
<MichaelP> I thought active would be different... but i guess since it not touch screen it not... only bad thing... you can't logout... either sleep lock or reboot
<me3> ok i just did a steam update with a game called robocraft and all my desktop icons disapeared
<me3> not many , but firefox , thunderbird and a few liks to folders
<me3> anyway to make them come back?
<me3> so is this chat working or are there some 50 afk people?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dooly> hello i have using kubuntu for quite some time on a wacom stylus pc however i have never been able to configure it for the tablet, and am now wondering if there in the mean time with so many tabletpcs out the ufthere are any default configs
<dooly> let me refrase.
<dooly> there is a kubuntu-config-tabelts however no where can I find how to activate that config
<mokush> any idea how I can set git to use ksshaskpass? I did set the env var ssh_askpass= to the executable, but no dice
<mokush> this seems to be working by default, but with the gnome sshaskpass, on 14.10 with plasma4, but when upgrading to plasma 5 it's broken
<Yyo80pl> bello
<Yyo80pl> nessune che scrive
<Yyo80pl> va be io vado via.... ciao
<alvin> How do I add an icon to the taskbar in plasma5? (for example: konsole). In KDE4, you could right-click the program in the application menu, but now this option is not available.
<soee> alvin: im using icon task only and i can pin it
<alvin> soee: Do I need to add some widget first?
<soee> alvin: replace taskbar with icon task on;y
<alvin> I've set the task manager to "icons only", but I can still not add programs
<alvin> The only possibility is add/remove to/from favorites. Not "Add to Panel"
<soee> but you want it to be visible on panel all teh time ?
<alvin> Yes, a bit like the old "quick launch" in MSWindows
<soee> open app, when it shows up on panel, right click on it and choose Show it when not running
<alvin> soee: Thanks. That was exactly what I was looking for.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<lfrlucas> Hi. When will kde 4.14.3 be realeased for kubuntu 14.04, under kubuntu backports ppa?
<alvin> It's not packaged for 14.10 yet. Probably around the same time.
<lfrlucas> hmmm ok
<alvin> Problem. I need smartcard support in freerdp. So, I backported freerdp-x11 from Vivid to Utopic. That works. Even with KRDC. Smartcard support is now compiled too (it wasn't before). Until I actually insert a card. Then it... Segmentation fault (core dumped) Is it possible to file bugs against not-yet-released packages? I really, really want smartcard support to work.
<Walex2> alvin: well, all distributions encourage people to report problems with beta-test sw.
<Walex2> alvin: much better to get the report before the distro is released than after.
<Walex2> alvin: your issue is however with a backport. You would have to show that the same issue happens under 'Vivid'
<alvin> That's only logical. But I can't use ubuntu-bug on a package that I compiled myself. You can't even use it on packages from kubuntu's ppa.
<alvin> That makes sense
<alvin> I really want this to work, so I guess I'll have to install vivid. And not in a vm.
<alvin> I'll try another smarcard reader first. Let's see.
<Walex2> alvin: most likely it will happen under Vivid too, they are not that different. But the people who work on distro releases pay a lot more attention to bugs right for the release they are trying to push out.
<alvin> Hmm. Same issue with other reader
<alvin> Yes, but I don't think this particular issue has priority. Bug #1020023 is old
<ubottu> bug 1020023 in freerdp (Ubuntu) "Packaging: Smartcard and PulseAudio support not enabled in freerdp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020023
<BluesKaj_> too bad plasma 5 has become the default 15.04 desktop, if one upgrades after insatlling
<alvin> It has? I'm currently trying it. Nice, doable, but absolutely not ready.
<BluesKaj_> I don't like the flat "look"
<BluesKaj_> reverted to 14.10/plasma 4
<alvin> It needs some tweaking. I'll have to look into it too. For example in Quassel (this), names in the nick and channel list are too far apart.
<alvin> Also, The -minimize option in Quassel is ignored. I just starts full screen. And the owncloud client complains about not having a system tray (although it works)
 * BluesKaj_ sticks withj konversation... guess I'm becoming a Luddite :)
<alvin> locales are the worst part in my opinion. I'm Flemish, so I chose "Belgium" in KDE. (but wanting KDE in English). It then succeeds by setting days off in French in the calendar, choosing Dutch as language for the programs, and trying de_BE as a locale. That's German, and does not even exist. Yes, this country has 3 official languages, but I don't think the DE should reflect that by using all 3 for different stuff...
 * monkeyjuice likes konversation also
<alvin> Manually changing /etc/default/locales, reconfiguring them by hand, and NOT touching the settings in KDE is the only option.
<alvin> Quassel might need more functionality, but I like the client-core setup a lot!
<BluesKaj_> I can't imagine having to deal with the locale problem
<alvin> It's terrible. It was a problem before, but it's certainly worse now. The good part is that it has changed, so someone is trying to get it right.
<lfrlucas> Anyone experiencing memory leak in kdeinit? I'm using kubuntu 14.04, and kdeinit memory increases 2 or 3 mbytes every time I ssh into the machine!
<alvin> Yes, I do think I know the problem on my collegue's machine. Let me see.
<alvin> I think it is related to some *kit
<alvin> Must be bad. I'm still nog logged in.
<alvin> Aha. Yes, his machine is using 4213MB swap and the 4GB ram is full too.
<Walex2> alvin: I would expect a Flemish locale to exist ready-compiled, otherwise it is not too difficult to compile one.
<alvin> Walex2: nl_BE.UTF-8, yes. But it can't be chosen from the GUI.
<lfrlucas> This is a serious bug. I'm concern why no solution has been proposed. The bug is reported in  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934
<Walex2> alvin: then don't choose it from the GUI :-)
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Reopened]
<lfrlucas> ubottu: That's it
<Walex2> leak in a GNU/Linux GUI? Stop the presses! :-)
<alvin> You need to put the value in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and reconfigure locales.
<alvin> It looks like /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd is the culprit. (Yes, a *kit)
<alvin> His machine is directly connected to the internet and all those hail mary tries make the memory rise.
<Walex2> alvin: that is IIRC deprecated, and its deprecation was one of the reasons for the spread of (the virus knowns as) SystemD...
<lfrlucas> We are using kubuntu in all machines of our university laboratory, and this bug is really affecting us. We use ssh a lot. Even our scripts use ssh
<alvin> It's a pretty default 14.04 installation. Yes, I dread the coming of systemd. Upstart was bad, but what will we get now...
<Walex2> alvin: I suspect that the Ubuntu calculation is that by the time 18.04 is released things will have changed...
<lfrlucas> alvin: so, no work around is known?
<Walex2> lfrlucas: if 'policykit' offends you, cut it off :-)
<alvin> I haven't looked into it yet, but I suspect my collegue will start complaining soon.
<lfrlucas> isn't policykit required by other apps?
<Walex2> lfrlucas: not really. it just handles device ownership. Some other apps require its _presence_. I think it can be disabled.
<alvin> hplip Depends policykit-1
<alvin> That's not too bad. I thought it would be worse
<alvin> You can use SSH as long as you don't need HP printers :-)
<lfrlucas> alvin: i don't have hplip
<Walex2> alvin: 'policykit' base role is to 'chown' the '/dev' files to whoever is logged into the main console tty, but in my case it usually gets it wrong.
<lfrlucas> alvin: is it secure to remove policykit?
<alvin> Ouch, no. I simulated it
<alvin> apt purge -s policykit-1
<alvin> Try that. It'll show what a purge would do.
<lfrlucas> are you sure?
<alvin> -s stands for "simulate"
<alvin> It will not actually purge the packages
<lfrlucas> alvin: it tries to purge most of my KDE packages
<alvin> Indeed. Not recommended.
<lfrlucas> i guess policykit is an important dependency
<lfrlucas> Walex2: it seems that policykit is important
<lfrlucas> Walex2:  if it handles device owership
<alvin> I'm trying to find an existing bug
<Walex2> lfrlucas: its job is: if you insert a USB stick it changes ownership of the newly appeared device to the logged in user.
<alvin> There's bug #1092390 but the ssh connections here are not accepted.
<ubottu> bug 1092390 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "kded4 memory use grows with every accepted ssh connection. Memory leak?" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092390
<Walex2> lfrlucas: there are other ways to handle that.
<lfrlucas> alvin: this bug is reported here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Reopened]
<lfrlucas> But nobody cares about it
<alvin> It will probably be consumed by systemd
<Walex2>  to 'kded4' growing, I have put aside a script to restart it when it grows too big
<soee> Walex2: on what Kubuntu version this happens ?
<lfrlucas> I don't understand how people lives with ths
<lfrlucas> *this
<Walex2> alvin: 'kded4' probably won't be consumed by SystemD, but the plan is to replace distributions with SystemD.
<soee> i remeber i had it to, but it was goine on 14.04 maybe
<Walex2> soee: 12.04 with the 4.14 from the PPA
<alvin> 14.04 LTS here, without PPA's
<lfrlucas> I'm using 14.04
<Walex2> soee: these leaks tend to be highly context dependent, that is they happen only in certain usually fairly special cases
<soee> ah ok
<lfrlucas> With or without ppa  this bug exists
<alvin> Yes, when SSH is not connected to the internet, it will not get that many hits.
<Walex2> soee: I have a number of bizarre long standing issues that "just happen", e.g. in Konsole sometimes the digit "8" becomes a special key.
<lfrlucas> We have scripts that run ssh frequently and our machines are not reboot everyday. That's why we detected this bug easily
<Walex2> soee: in Emacs for example sometimes I have to run 'search-replace-regexp' *twice*, because the first time it just does nothing.
<lfrlucas> Walex2: I never had that problem with 8
<alvin> I wonder what changed in 14.10. I can no longer reboot from within KDE. I need to log out and use another TTY to give the reboot command. Otherwise, it's just a blank screen
<Walex2> alvin: that's most likely an 'Xorg' driver problem or an ACPI problem
<alvin> Maybe I need to switch to systemd, but I'll have to relearn too much. Tried it once, then wanted to disable networkmanager. Didn't work anymore. (Wel,l, it did work, but systemd knew better and re-enabled it automatically)
<alvin> It wasn't there in 14.04
<Walex2> alvin: SystemD switches *you* :-)
<Walex2> but practically speaking since 'upstart' has gone into two LTS releases Ubuntu will continue to support it for many years.
<alvin> I can relate to the "veteran UNIX admins". Maybe I'm one myself. On the old days, when you gave a command in UNIX, it didn't care. If the command existed, it was executed. (I've messed up some stuff when I first came into contact with Solaris. Learned to be careful.)
<alvin> Re-enabling a service when the admin disabled it is just nasty behaviour.
<lfrlucas>  I had a laptop with gentoo using kde 4.14.3 with manifesting this memory leak with ssh
<lfrlucas> Maybe it is because polkit-1 version?
<alvin> There's too much thinking that everything will just work. No, it won't. Think about it. You have a problem with network-manager. What do you do? You disable it and set a static ip address using whatever program ifconfig is now replaced with. All services that need network will then just work with the address you've set. What I see now is that systemd panics and thinks that certain services really need network-manager, so it starts the thing
<alvin> that doesn't work....
<ronanarthas> hey
<ronanarthas> i try to install kde plasma 5 on linux kubuntu 14.10 but i can't
<ronanarthas> i have this message
<ronanarthas> root@s4-17:~# apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait E: Impossible de trouver le paquet kubuntu-plasma5-desktop root@s4-17:~#
<ronanarthas> i can"t found kubuntu pasma 5 packet
<chozabu> ronanarthas: Hey - plasma 5 really is just a "tech preview" at the moment if you are sure you want to try it, issue an apt-get update command and try again
<contrast> Greetings, everyone. I just ran installed some updates (on 14.04) and now my onboard soundcard isn't being recognized (though it still comes up under `lspci`). Help, please? Need to get to bed soon and my computer is my alarm clock.
<contrast> Greetings, everyone. I just installed some updates (on 14.04) and now my onboard soundcard isn't being recognized (already tried rolling back to the old kernel, no dice). Help, please? Need to get to bed soon and my computer is my alarm clock.
<Matombo> hi
<Matombo> i want to share a folder with a windows pc but make it password protected
<Matombo> but wenn i right klick the folder and navigate to the share tab and aktivate share the only thing works is if i allow guest access
<Matombo> wenn ich just allow 1 user and then want to connect from the windows pc it promts me a username password popup but wont let me connect to the folder
<D3V> whenever I try to resize the display in vmware it freezes
#kubuntu 2014-12-04
<djzn> is it alright to replace Moun by Apper?
<valorie> djzn: of course, you can use any software in the archive
<valorie> Muon is designed and created by one of our own devels, so most of us prefer it, but some still like synaptic, etc
<valorie> I myself like the package manager and not discover
<valorie> but I usually bypass and just use apt
<djzn> coz, let me explain...
<djzn> installed a fresh system , then ran Moun and searched for "ntfs-3g" and it didn't return anything...
<djzn> and it was installed on the system after checking from command line
<djzn> I wanted to know if that behaviour is expected
<valorie> discover, or the package manager?
<valorie> discover is for applications, and doesn't report on libs and such
<valorie> which is why I don't like it
<djzn> yes it is discover
<valorie> just like Ubuntu Software Center, which I also dislike
<valorie> but I guess we are in the minority
<djzn> for example, does this Package Manager gets installed by default?
<valorie> not sure
<djzn> i have been thinking in getting involved with Kubuntu
<valorie> when you do alt+f2 and type Muon, does it show up?
<djzn> I have seen that are tons of untranslated strings in my language in the installer....
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> we need your help then
<valorie> because that is our software
<djzn> it returns the discover, and it returns a 'update manager'
<valorie> ok, then obviously not installed by default
<valorie> !info muon package manager
<ubottu> 'package' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 208 kB, installed size 1459 kB
<valorie> I think the other is called muon-discover
<valorie> !info muon-discover
<ubottu> muon-discover (source: muon): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 113 kB, installed size 896 kB
<valorie> yup
<djzn> 'muon' not installed by default
<djzn> :-|
<djzn> i finally settled with KDE.
<djzn> I have been a long time Ubuntu orphan... was distro-hopping for a while, and was experimenting with ArchLinux.... but the timing required to do sysadmin just distracts me from the important things like actually developing Java skills and such...
<djzn> one thing i still am yet to understand is that... Canonical 'dropped' financial support towards Kubuntu, right... and I read in the past that BlueSystems picked that up....
<valorie> yes, that's the current state
<valorie> canonical still supports us in lots of ways, but no longer pays for a devel
<valorie> it's all to the good; Blue systems pays *lots* of devels for Kubuntu & KDE
<djzn> so that's why the 'kubuntu' name got retained
<djzn> valorie, oh I'm glad then... really cool
<djzn> brb
<surfz^> Firefox 34 on Kubuntu, I can't seem to find the Hello button to test the new Video Conference feature.
<surfz^> Has anyone else had this problem?
<Blue1> i am having difficulty getting kubuntu to display all the contents of the Desktop folder.  It display all the .desktop icons fine - but files and folders...nope....
<bowser`> Can I find sed.texi on my kubuntu?
<Unit193> !find sed.texi
<ubottu> Package/file sed.texi does not exist in utopic
<bowser`> can i generate it? I found a recent version on gnu website, but not sure if this is way to proceed in general.
<bowser`> where does kubuntu come from, since it's not Debian?
<D3V> kubuntu is based of debian
<bowser`> yeah, i'm mixing up ideas, sorry, thank you though
<D3V> no problem
<bowser`> grabbing sed.texi from gnu website is not that weird i'm guessing? kubuntu is probably packaging with this removed?
<Brian_W> hi
<Brian_W> I am having issues with Kubuntu after a recent update that was pushed. Namely that I cannot get my touchpad to work after I log in
<Brian_W> I was hoping someone might be able to point to a resource for me to work through it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<noaXess> Moorning
<noaXess> does anybody use Shutter and Gimp?
<ussher_> not sure what shutter is, but do use gimp.
<soee> good morning
<alvin> ok, I'll stay on plasma5 for the time being. But it is time to report some bugs. Does anyone know how the package is named where you can view Fonts in systemsettings?
<alvin> There we go again. /usr/bin/kcmshell5 is not an official Ubuntu package :-(
<lordievader> alvin: PPA?
<alvin> I suppose it is the extra-ppas
<alvin> So, bugs against plasma5 go to the ppa?
<alvin> Is there a method to use ubuntu-bug for that?I like that method.
<lordievader> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<valorie> I'm thinking bko might be a better place
<valorie> or.... ask in #plasma ?
<lordievader> Hmm, that factoid does not specify where...
<valorie> bko=bugs.kde.org
<valorie> basically, packaging bugs go to launchpad, KDE bugs go to kde
<alvin> Directly upstream? ok. No ubuntu-bug then. I guess it'll have to be done the old-fashioned way.
<valorie> plasma5 isn't really packaged as such; you are using right from git pretty much
<alvin> It's probably not a packaging bug. If you open kcmshell5 fontinst you'll see immediately what the problem is.
<valorie> yes, I've been advocating for a `kde-bug` tool
<valorie> but someone has to write the thing
<alvin> There is the crash reporter, but you need the debug packages, and lots of bugs are not crash-related.
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> in fact, most are not
<valorie> I see no problem with the fontinst
<valorie> can you say what you are experiencing?
<alvin> Ow? I can't see any previews. It's points, stripes, but no characters.
<valorie> everything looks normal to me
<valorie> I had no clue I had that many fonts
<alvin> It looks like this to me https://owncloud.alvin.be/public.php?service=files&t=bda6a10829281ec34f13c188c8706c76
<valorie> yikes
<alvin> Video driver? I'm using nouveau.
<valorie> I never changed anything
<valorie> can't recall; how do I check what I'm using?
<alvin> Me neither. This is: insert stick, install. apt dist-upgrade. And this is the result.
<valorie> ah, you are now in the land of full-upgrade
<valorie> always do sudo apt full-upgrade
<alvin> sudo lshw -short -c video will list the driver in use
<valorie> might make a diff
<valorie> H/W path       Device      Class          Description
<valorie> =====================================================
<valorie> /0/100/2                   display        3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<valorie> didn't seem to though
<alvin> Ouch, leave out the -short
<alvin> my mistake. Also, full-upgrade is apparently the official method. dist-upgrade isn't even in the man page, but it worked. Probably an alias now.
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pxkrqusyy
<valorie> I don't see a driver name still
<alvin> I see driver=i915 :-)
<valorie> ok, not sure what that is
<valorie> must be a blob of some sort?
<alvin> Intel graphics. It's also an open source driver if I'm not mistaken.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> you can tell how much I mess with that stuff
<valorie> lol
<alvin> I can find this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336089 Looks bad, but not as bad as here.
<ubottu> KDE bug 336089 in kcm_fontinst "Font preview - rendering problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alvin> Also, the reporter doesn't mention a driver. That's the fine thing about ubuntu-bug. When reporting, it will list the drivers in use. (even if it doesn't matter)
<valorie> notice that was neon5 also
<valorie> please add your input and your screenie to that bug report then
<alvin> ok, I'll do that. Makes no sense reporting a new bug.
<valorie> because your rendering problem is faaar worse
 * valorie heads off to bed
<alvin> Done
<abc123def456> Hello! Has anyone had any luck turning the compositor off in plasma5 in order to keep the desktop from freezing?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee> abc123def456: it never freezed for me :-)
<soee> but yesterday there was discussion about it ithink, Sick_Rimmit ^
<abc123def456> soee: just out of curiousity, do you have a non-intel graphics chipset?
<soee> abc123def456: on my laptop i have hybrid, intel + nvidia
<soee> im working on nvidia profile
<abc123def456> soee: I have intel. I bet it's a compositor issue.
<abc123def456> the plasma5 interface is great though. I'm looking forward to 15.04 and giving tired old kde4 a rest :)
<soee> :) im on plasma5 like few months already
<soee> almost forget kde4
<abc123def456> I added the ppa to ubuntu 14.10 a few days a go and converted. Then last night I downloaded a 15.04 nightly. Not bad.
<soee> :)
<abc123def456> 15.04 kubuntu that is
<dario_> fifa
<alket> hi, how to replace Ark with Xarchiver in Dolphin right click ?
<damaj> hi
<Walex> alket: same as everything else: file associations
<skinux> Is it possible to get an icon for Dolphin on the "task bar" (left side) which will open Dolphin and prompt for super privileges?
<Roguehorse> Settings -- Configure Dolphin -- Services -- Add New Services -- Search "Open Dolphin as Root" should point you in the right direction anyway
<ojorgensen> hi, doing google code in at the the moment, would any body be able to help me with a build error?
<ojorgensen> hello :)
<majnoon> this MAY be dumb queston: how find out if i installed 32 or 64 bit install ?
<soee> majnoon: System Settings -> About
<Avihay> majnoon: from terminal uname -a
<Avihay> from terminal: "uname -a" without the "
<majnoon> kk THINK got 32 bit but shouldn't be too big deal
<Avihay> i686 / i386?
<majnoon> 686
<majnoon> tried 64 bit said wrong arch :/
<Avihay> then, yes, 32 bit
<majnoon> kk what is meta package for reg ubuntu desktop ?
<EvilRoey> HELLO ALL!!!!
<EvilRoey> Avihay:  yo :)
<EvilRoey> majnoon:  nice nick, haha
<majnoon> yup
<EvilRoey> Hey all, I have BTRFS subvols mounted for /home, / and others.  How do I reinstall Kubuntu and leave /home as it is, while obliterating / ?
<reborn7_> hey ?
<soee> hiho
<reborn7_> any good program for stream like screen for drawing ?
<soee> oh im not sure, you justwant to stream of give access ?
<reborn7_> no like this https://obsproject.com/ but it has not released for linux.
#kubuntu 2014-12-05
<drdoom> I have a problem where fonts for things like pidgin, firefox and others have their fonts too small.  this isn't fixed by setting a new font for firefox and using system settings the fonts just increase things like title bars and such.  forcing things to 96 dpi doesn't seem to help either.  laptop, 1920x1080
<drdoom> I have a problem where fonts for things like pidgin, firefox and others have their fonts too small.  this isn't fixed by setting a new font for firefox and using system settings the fonts just increase things like title bars and such.  forcing things to 96 dpi doesn't seem to help either.  laptop, 1920x1080
<Roey> Hello, hello
<Roey> is there anybody in there?
<Roey> Just post if you can see me. Is there anyone at home?
<valorie> hmmm, not much going on here tonight
<toothe> I am having dragon player crash at startup
<toothe> it doesn't end up starting up.
<valorie> toothe: you might try starting it from the commandline, and see if there is some useful output
<valorie> or, does dr konqui pop up?
<toothe> i fixed it...
<toothe> well, rather I just rebooted
<toothe> (the universal solution)
<toothe> i noticed that several programs startup when I boot up -firefox, pidgin, thunderbird
<toothe> I didn't set them to do that anywhere and am not able to find where they are specified to startup in their settings
<toothe> is that a KDE thing?
<valorie> you can set that stuff up in systemsettings
<valorie> easiest: alt+f2 and type start
<valorie> you'll be taken to the correct bit of systemsettings
<toothe> correct bit of system settings?
<valorie> there are many parts; you should be able to choose from krunner
<valorie> "autostart" is what that section is called
<toothe> yeah, its not there...
<toothe> pidgin, thunderbird, firefox...they're not there.
<valorie> ok, you might have set up kubuntu to save your session on shutdown
<toothe> perhaps...
<valorie> and if you don't shut down applications before you log out or shut down
<toothe> im relatively new to KDE
<valorie> they will start up automatically
<valorie> if you usually do that, which is not a good idea, by the way, you can ask instead for an empty session
<toothe> i just want a clean desktop everytime I boot up.
<valorie> that is session management
<valorie> again, in systemsettings
<toothe> thanks...
<dmatt> hi, anybody versed in akonadi here?
<dmatt> it's having 230GB of fun with my harddisk in /local/share/akonadi/file_db_data
<valorie> dmatt: you'll be happy to know that akonadi is getting some major work
<dmatt> valorie: I read the planet, I know
<valorie> not sure what to say besides that
<dmatt> however, i need to tame the beast now :)
<dmatt> I suspect it is connected with kmail behaving stranegely
<valorie> you probably can get the help you need in #kontact
<dmatt> valorie: thanks, I try there
<valorie> best of luck!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> ah cool :) my brother with his 4 weeks old son visited me :D
<lordievader> soee: Hehe, nice ;)
<soee> indeed :D
<valorie> quite fun to hold such a tiny one
<soee> valorie: risky one :)
<soee> but its a cool baby :)
<valorie> risky?
<valorie> we humans have successfully raised little ones for quite a few hundreds of thousands of years
<soee> yeah but its always some stress to hold it :)
<valorie> just means you need some practice
<valorie> snuggle it, and he'll snuggle back usually
<smoof_> can anyone here easily clone an entire linux into an ISO so that all the installed software, and of course configvurations, are loaded when i re"install" the clone?
<smoof_> No idea on cloning. my tuxboot and clonezilla attempt only rendered a useless grub file, which I couldn't figure out how to access!
<valorie> smoof_: there is clonezilla, although I've not tried it
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I've heard some praise it
<smoof_> yeah I tried. Maybe I should try again. Coz if I screw up my linux install i have to reinstall the entire lamp stack and configure my drupal settings
<smoof_> a F*ing nightmare, a whole day or two to do all of that. So I do need a clone
<lordievader> dd it into an iso?
<smoof_> that can just exactly haha, "cut and paste", my entire setup to a new HD :) Perhaps I should experiment and try again... I will get my laptop back at some stage, I'll practice on it..."
<smoof_> naw it didn't make an iso.
<smoof_> that was strange coz that was what I asked tuxboot to do...
<smoof_> maybe the grub shouldn't run and then made an iso. but anyways, dang. Was hoping you could suggest an easier, alternate method, but yeah, I've heard clonezilla is King!
<valorie> oops, I thought we were in k-offtopic
<valorie> sorry, folks
<Avihay> EvilRoey: hi
<Guest36544> How do i set my secondary screen to 60hz, only 72hz is available through systemsettings.
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<AceKing> I am having a problem setting my "Search" to not search bookmarks. 14.04 64 bit. I could have swore I changed it in Search Settings, but when I bring it up, it only gives me options of what drives to not search.
<David1965> Good and thanks
<David1965> not running Kubuntu just LInux Mint MATE 17 (Qiana) 64-bit which is derived from UBUNTU 14.XX
<lordievader> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<David1965> alright I am leaving
<lordievader> David1965: You can stick around ;) But don't expect a lot of support.
<Draggin> Hi, good afternoon :) Can anyone tell me if there is still an "alternate installer" available for Kubuntu? From Googling around, I get the impression that there is not...
<lordievader> Draggin: No longer, but there is the mini iso and the server iso.
<Draggin> Because I have quite the mission ahead of me... Going to install Kubuntu 14.10 on quite an old computer. It's BIOS based, not UEFI, but I'll be using an Advanced Format WD drive with GPT, so there's quite a bit of setup required before I even install. My big problem, however, is the fact that the old AGP graphics card in the machine doesn't run the installer very well. It's practically impossible to see anything...
<Draggin> lordievader - thanks. Any advice about my graphical issue though? I've done an installation with the mangled graphics before and the machine runs perfectly fine afterwards (and after adding the nVidia legacy PPA). Since there are so many new variables on this particular machine though, I don't want to risk messing things up with the mangled display of the installer...
<Draggin> lordievader - is the mini.iso just a minimal installer that would require Internet connectivity to download the rest of the packages?
<lordievader> Draggin: Perhaps the nomodeset kernel parameter works?
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, what about the onboard graphics as a temporary measure then restore the AGP card after installation
<lordievader> Draggin: Yes, an internet connection is required
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - the machine in question has no onboard graphics... o_O
<BluesKaj_> aokaaay
<Draggin> lordievader - Aha! Let me go try that quickly and see what that does for me...
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, well the mini iso is basically a text install method, no fancy graphicsneeded
<Draggin> lordievader - Alas... Even with nomodeset it still looks exactly the same...
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - that would be perfect, except for the masses of additional stuff I'd have to download. I'm on an extremely expensive metered connection... :(
<lordievader> Draggin: Then try either the mini iso or the server iso.
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, this might interest you, http://lxle.net/
<BluesKaj_> it's not kubuntu, but it might fit your needs
<yossarianuk> Draggin: are you installing on am amiga
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - Thanks :) That looks pretty awesome. I guess I'm just stuck in a bit of a groove though... I know Kubuntu runs perfectly fine on the machine I want to put it on. In fact, I'm running Kubuntu on the machine I'm on right now, and it's even older with worse hardware.
<Draggin> yossarianuk - Haha! Not quite that bad :P Pentium 4 2.4GHz.
<yossarianuk> you mentioned AGA...
<yossarianuk> no you didn't sorry
<yossarianuk> whoops
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - And I've tried various flavours of Ubuntu thus far and I definitely like Kubuntu the best
<Draggin> yossarianuk - I'm pretty sure it'd be an interesting experience installing on Amiga though... :)
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, understandable, I feel the same way :)
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - Wouldn't LXLE be more or less the same thing as Lubuntu though?
<yossarianuk> Draggin:  its possible to install linux on newer ones powerpc versions...
<Draggin> That also runs LDE, if I'm not mistaken
<BluesKaj_> ok , I reallyt didn't look too deeply
<Draggin> yossarianuk - Wow... I've been messing around with Linux for a couple of years now, but I definitely still consider myself a noob, but I'm constantly amazed by how powerful and versatile it is. I still remember how excited I was when I heard about YellowDog, which allowed you to install Linux on a PS3 :) (and subsequently found a very humourous article called "How to install Linux on a Dead Badger" :P )
<lordievader> Draggin: Yes, Lubuntu runs LXDE.
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - No problem :) Seems I'm just dead set on doing things the hard way...
<Draggin> Oops... Sorry about that...
<Draggin> Power outage. The perks of living in rural South Africa... :P
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, we get them too, a power outage did in my outboard drive
<BluesKaj_> here in Canada
<Draggin> We get them at scheduled intervals these days though. The power company can't supply enough power to the entire country, so we kind of have timeshare...
<Draggin> Although I'm not sure if that's what's happening right now.
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - just read up a bit more about LXLE and Lubuntu. Seems LXLE is sort of an enhancement on Lubuntu. Like Lubunte Deluxe :)
<BluesKaj_> yeah, looks good tho
<Draggin> Yup. I have some even *older* machines lying around too. I might try it out on them
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  hi!!!
<EvilRoey> and lordievader, hi too!!
<EvilRoey> Had a question from yesterday: Hey all, I have BTRFS subvols mounted for /home, / and others.  How do I reinstall Kubuntu and leave /home as it is, while obliterating / ?
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey, how are you?
<BluesKaj_> apparently it's meant to rescue those who have machines that no longer have windows xp support
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Use the manual partition option within the installer.
<BluesKaj_> Hi EvilRoey
<BluesKaj_> why btrfs ?
<Draggin> BluesKaj_ - I saw that :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  because it's the fyooture™
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  because I wanted to be able to backup with send/receive instead of dirvish.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  and a few other reasons
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  ok, so with the manual partition option, can I instruct it to reinstall to / (and to wipe /) but leave /home?
<EvilRoey> because they're all subvolumes on that one BTRFS partition.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Yes.
<EvilRoey> pics or it didn't happen
<lordievader> Ah, perhaps with btfs it works differently...
<lordievader> Try it ;)
<EvilRoey> lordievader, seeeeeee
<lordievader> Perhaps the text installer is able to do it though. For the more complex setups I allways go with the text installer.
<yossarianuk> Draggin: you really want lxqt
<lordievader> Or you do a debootstrap install, that'll work ;)
<Draggin> Well, the battery on this laptop is almost gone now too... Guess I'll have to go do some reading or something that doesn't require electricity :P Thanks lordievader and BluesKaj_ for the advice and suggestions. I'll see how far I get and report back. Who knows, next time I log in here might be from the "new" old computer ;)
<BluesKaj_> Draggin, good luck :)
<Draggin> yossarianuk - that also looks great... Thanks for the suggestion
<lordievader> Draggin: Good luck!
<Draggin> Ciao everyone! Chat soon :)
<dsemblano> Hi everyone, is there already kde 4.14.3 for kubuntu ppa? I already had  4.14.2
<dsemblano> i'm using kubuntu trusty
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 907 kB, installed size 3047 kB
<lordievader> dsemblano: Doesn't seem to be backported yet.
<dsemblano> lordievader: oh, I see. Thanks for the info :)
 * XeBlackWater is away: I'm busy
<nha> Hi. Is ppa:neon/kf5 repository still the recommended way to get KDE Frameworks 5 on 14.10/utopic? Specifically, I would like to be able to try out kdevelop master (which is kf5-based), _without_ switching everything over to Plasma 5. What's the least painful way to do that?
<soee> nha: neos is abandoned
<soee> there is kubuntu-ci now
<nha> Thanks for the pointer
<nha> Hmmm... browsing through the KDE Wiki, I suspect some stuff needs updating. If I understand this correctly, KDE Frameworks 5 is part of the normal Utopic, and it's only Plasma 5 which requires a separate PPA. Is that correct?
<nha> It seems so from the package lists, but that doesn't match what's written on https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Binary_Packages ...
<whoppaz13> Hello I'm having a VPN issue with the cisco vpn client for Kubuntu.  Can anyone here help?
#kubuntu 2014-12-06
<tricorner> I have kubuntu 9.4, its old, is there a wi fi app for that version?
<valorie> woah
<tricorner> or i should upgrade to kubuntu 13.10
<valorie> that is no longer supported
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> tricorner: Jaunty is a long time now End Of Life, I would recommend to upgrade to at least 12.04
<valorie> 14.04 if you can
<valorie> newish, and supported for a long time
<genii> Yes.
<tricorner> ok, i have a partitioned pc...one side windows 7 starter the orher part ubuntu 9.4..the guy that installed the 9.4 version tricked me..he said my pc was to small for a newr version...
<tricorner> 14.04 has wi fi app?
<genii> tricorner: Yes.
<genii> tricorner: Perhaps he meant that either the hard drive partition is not large enough, or else that the computer is possibly underpowered
<tricorner> the hard drive partition for ubunto has 116 GB, the pc is no that old..2011 netbook, 2 gb memory, intel atom
<tricorner> genii, for iinstalling the newr version, on the partinioned ubuntu side...is possible with a flash or usb?
<tricorner> but a dont want to put in danger the windows partition...
<genii> tricorner: Yes, the new ISO images can be just dd right to an USB stick and install by that way now
<genii> tricorner: I have a similar netbook setup and it runs Kubuntu 14.04 OK, but before I put an SSD quite slowly.
<genii> tricorner: Also you'll want to be using the netbook plasma instead of the desktop one
<tricorner_> hi
<genii> tricorner_: What was the last thing I wrote that you saw?
<tricorner_> genii, hi..when whe were chatin about hot to upgrade the ubunbtu 9.4 partition to 14 version
<tricorner_> if there is a risk for the windows side...
<genii> tricorner_: If you just dd the iso image to a usb stick and boot from that and install, there is no real problem. GRUB will see your Windows and put it on the list of bootable things
 * genii notices it's Beer O'Clock
<tricorner_> ok,
<tricorner_> ok, where can i dd the 14 image? will it wotk on an atom, 2 gb memory pc?
<tricorner_> i suppose.. jeje
<genii> tricorner_: If you come here to the channel when you are doing the install, someone can usually help you to get it set up properly. I myself am leaving soon for today.
<tricorner_> ok thats a lot!
<tricorner_> nice weekend
<genii> tricorner_: Just go to http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu  and select Kubuntu 14.04 LTS version.  If you are not sure if your chip is 32 or 64 bit, choose 32 bit
 * genii waves
<Krixvar> Is it possible to sync my kdeconfiguration using syncthing?
<Krixvar> *kde configuration
<valorie> configs for everything?
<valorie> and what version of kubuntu are you using, Krixvar
<Krixvar> 14.10, 64 bit if it matters
<Krixvar> By putting my entire .kde folder into a share I was able to get my laptop to pick up my desktop's splash screen and that was it
<valorie> well, there is also ~/.config and ~/.local
<valorie> and something else, looking at my own system
<valorie> more and more, configs are going into those two
<valorie> but I would look at all the dot files - for instance if you use firefox, you'll want .mozilla
<valorie> etc.
<Krixvar> Thanks, I'll try that
<valorie> you can look at and edit those files, for the most part
<valorie> mostly text
<Krixvar> ironically syncing some configuration file or another over broke syncthing
<Krixvar> though I do have the color scheme so that's another step in the right direction :)
<valorie> sure, which is why you may have to edit some config files
<valorie> or even rename and let them be recreated
<valorie> I used to rename and move the old .kde file over to the new machine/install
<valorie> and then move over individual files until something broke
<valorie> then it's easy to figure out where the conflict is
<tricorner> can i run kububti 14.10 from a flash drive..si I dont have to install it or make partition?
<valorie> yes, tricorner
<valorie> !persistance
<valorie> errr
<tricorner> in order to try it...
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<tricorner> I dont have  CD...
<tricorner> but a 16 gb flashdrive...
<valorie> sheesh, bad spelling
<valorie> it's the same instructions, tricorner
<Krixvar> valorie: You're right, I'm thinking I don't want as much as I ended up transferring
<valorie> no matter the media
<Krixvar> valorie: do you happen to know where the graphical configuration is stored? Things like color scheme, widgets/panels, etc?
<valorie> I don't, but it will be somewhere in the rc or config files
<Krixvar> thanks
<valorie> read some of them and find out
<valorie> they are sorta fun to read IMO
<Krixvar> Lots of dead ends, this is a very intriguing problem haha
<valorie> Krixvar: still reading config files?
<Krixvar> valorie: yup, though now that I tried copying it with a flash drive it appears that simply copying my .kde folder is enough to transfer the configuration that I want to transfer
<valorie> excellent
<Krixvar> and to prevent conflicts I'm going to make my desktop a master, so it pushes out but doesn't get changed versions sent back
<Guest23913> Kubuntu is Ubuntu but with KDE?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> we are one of the many 'flavors' of Ubuntu
<valorie> plasma rather than unity, for instance, and different applications
<valorie> however, you can use any application on any desktop
<Guest23913> oh ok
<Guest23913> But you guys have your own community. It 's not developed by Canonical
<Guest23913> right?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> Canonical does a few things like phone, unity, mir, juju
<valorie> the community builds most things in Ubuntu
<valorie> I think Kubuntu was the first flavor since the ubuntu-desktop used to be Gnome
<Unit193> Canonical does infra, so buildds, servers, etc, etc.
<Unit193> valorie: Right.
<valorie> thanks Unit193 - that is very important to us indeed
<valorie> the lists, the servers, spinning the ISOs and then serving them
<valorie> supporting freenode so we have this chan
<Guest23913> I see now
<Guest23913> Thanks valorie
<valorie> you are very welcome
<valorie> we aren't all guys, either!
<valorie> lol
<hypokrit> 30 min later   lol
<kailash> hey guys!
<oddwel> Oh, a chat :o
<valorie> indeed, although this is the help chan
<valorie> for "chat" as such we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<rnms> hi
<rnms> any hackers here
<floown> hello
<floown> I  have a big email-log from Logwatch, I have these lines : http://pastebin.com/fkE2HGYN
<floown> someone can help me please?
<bazhang> !crosspost | floown
<ubottu> floown: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<floown> sorry
<kaddi> any major issues known with the upgrade to 14.10?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Drabuntu> ist dieser chat deutsch?
<soee> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<soee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> soee: Dutch ain't German, though it looks similar ;)
<soee> lordievader:  deutsch = german i think
<soee> first i thought dutch that why i used nl
<lordievader> soee: IIRC Deutsch is German in German.
<Baughn> Trying to install 14.10, but the installer just boots to a black screen saying something about saned not starting.
<Baughn> Which is a scanner driver. I don't have a scanner. :O
<Baughn> (I know saned isn't the problem. Nouveau, on the other hand..)
<Baughn> However, even if I add nomodeset and manually install the nvidia driver, then restart sddm, I just get a black screen.
<BluesKaj> Baughn, use lightdm
<BluesKaj> on 14.10
<Baughn> Well.. how? I'm talking about the installer image.
<Baughn> Downloading the plasma-4 version now, though.
<BluesKaj> sddm is default on plasma 5 and isn't very 14.10 friendly IME, so install lightdm
<lordievader> Baughn: Try the nomodeset kernel parameter.
<Baughn> Tried it. See above.
<lordievader> Ah, I didn't read properly. Execuse me ;)
<Baughn> lordievader: Plasma 4 worked just fine.
<lordievader> Baughn: Lightdm or still ssdm?
<Baughn> lordievader: Lightdm
<karambi> Hello
<karambi> Is possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma?
#kubuntu 2014-12-07
<jimmydwatts> anyone using plasma 5
<jimmydwatts> ?
<rbetzen> do we still use pull-lp-source or is apt-get source still the preferred method?
<mint> hello everyone
<mint> i just installed kubuntu 14.04 and when i rebooted get an error
<mint> qaptworker2
<mint> problem type cache
<mint> package with problem libapt2-runtime 2.1..70-0ubuntu4.2
<mint> #0 0x00007fc88caa9631 in QQProcess::waitforFinished(int)from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu /libQtCore.so.4_start()
<mint> something like that
<mint> can anyone tel me how to correct the problem?
<deathoncity> hello
<deathoncity> is there anyone in here?
<krytarik> There is.
<deathoncity> can you help me with something?
<krytarik> Just ask, if you would.
<deathoncity> I want to use online tv so, in order to do that I need to install a program called sopcast, but I'm confused because there is no package in Ubuntu called sopcast.
<deathoncity> What should I do?
<krytarik> Not *everything* is in the official repos, you know. :)
<karambi> Hello, Is possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma?
<krytarik> That is, just do a web search on how to install it.
<deathoncity> I know that, but I saw something about in askubuntu.com
<deathoncity> such as there is no sopcast ppa for ubuntu 14.04
<deathoncity> krytarik, i have found something I installed. Now, I hope that will work :) Thanx again!!!
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
<Drabuntu> I need support, please easy English. I want that Hexchat make alert. I found the file .config/hexchat/hexchat.conf but i dont find the configuration, can you help me?
<krytarik> !offtopic | Drabuntu
<ubottu> Drabuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<krytarik> Drabuntu: Or else, you could check if someone is there in #hexchat right now, too. :)
<Bomber_> hello there ll. ny keybord experts in the house?
<krytarik> Bomber_: You might just ask, but I guess we already see your problem. :)
<Bomber_> yep
<Bomber_> the (next to s) button doesn't work
<Bomber_> i men
<Bomber_> it does
<Bomber_> but
<krytarik> Only in Kubuntu not?
<Bomber_> wht hppens is t some point, it's like "buffer" fills up nd i cnnot use tht, the key next to w nd the key next to 2. the workround in the beginning is i press the problemtic keys lot nd they work
<Bomber_> but fter typing lot, tht doesn't relly work
<Bomber_> becuse i m dul booted, this goes cross ll the OS nd even GRUB
<Bomber_> Windows 8 nd Kunbut 4.0
<Bomber_> fourteen ten
<Bomber_> i've tried plying round with xinput, but got nothing.
<krytarik> So it's a hardware issue really.
<Bomber_> when it sometimes works nd sometimes it doesn;t? like if I restrt the computer sometime it will "restrt" the buffer?
<Bomber_> nd the fct there relly is some "buffer" thing?
<Bomber_> you belive it is still  hrdwre problem?
<krytarik> Bomber_: Yep - you might be able to trick it to work somehow, but as you see, it doesn't work that long. :)
<Bomber_> ?
<Bomber_> I still believe it's  borken driver thing
<Bomber_> s much s i hve  problem with my touchpd, but i worked round it
<Bomber_> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Bomber_> yep,got the buffer bck...well, slightly
<krytarik> Bomber_: Remember, you said it's across multiple OSes you're using, as well as Grub.
<Bomber_> yes....
<Bomber_> isn't there like cross OS setting thing?
<krytarik> Nope.
<Bomber_> tht pplies the behviour of system in grub, windows nd kubuntu?
<lordievader> Baughn: Yeah, like Blueskaj said, it will likely work better with lightdm.
<Bomber_> cnt' it be some hrdwre interupt thing tht hndles the key press event hndling?
<uriel_> Hiya lordievader :) Just popped in to say that the installation worked! I'm chatting from the new machine, with my new kickass 4K GPT hard drive, lots more RAM than the old one... And everything seems to be perfectly happy!
<lordievader> uriel_: Good to hear :D
<Martin_LenahVall> looking for peter fluckiger
<mirek> czesc
<mirek> hel
<mirek> helo
<Guest61597> hii there !
<soee> hiho Guest61597
<Guest61597> thanks for responding hope i can ask question here about kubuntu
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61597> am installing kubuntu 14.04 if i want to upgrade to 14.04.1 it will be done via reguler updates or i will have to do a big distribution type of update
<soee> Guest61597: this should be done automatically
<soee> but if you have latest iso, it should contain it already
<Guest61597> thannk you, i have old iso
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dmatt> BluesKaj: Hello, Helping Hand :)
<BluesKaj> Hi dmatt, what's up?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: nothing, I just see you relentlesly helping people when I sometimes lurk around here, so I took little liberty of choosing you nickname
<BluesKaj> oh, ok dmatt , I have time on my hands and it's winter so I hsav
<BluesKaj> even more time
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> <---retired
<dmatt> BluesKaj: time is precious for retired people as well... :)
<BluesKaj> dmatt, yes, and it goes too fast, but linux has become one of my hobbies so I consider the time used as constructive :)
<parsnip> Hi, is installing vim-common recommended? I'd like to have GVim, but I'm guessing vim-gtk could be overkill for kubuntu. --some type of newb
<soee> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> parsnip, dunno , I just kate and vi, but I write very few scripts etc
<BluesKaj> use
<BluesKaj> hey soee what's up ?\
<soee> i thought you might help him, im not familiar with vim
<parsnip> I don't understand the reference to "scripts" BluesKaj
<parsnip> Thanks soee , so what do you prefer to vim?
<soee> i do not work much in cli, but i stared to use vim a bit lately and before nano
<parsnip> Or, BluesKaj , I guess I mean, you don't need to edit text much?
<soee> what is GVim ?
<parsnip> The GUI version of Vim, outside of terminal.
<parsnip> I believe.
<soee> ahh i do not use/need such things :)
<soee> i like terminal :D
<parsnip> I do to, that is probably my most frequent use of Vim, as a complement to the terminal.
<parsnip> *too
<parsnip> But I enjoy the GUI version when I mean to use it that deliberately.
<parsnip> (I don't mean menus, toolbars, scrollbars. Just the overall presentation and maybe easier bindings, but I forget what is different.)
<BluesKaj> parsnip, yup
<BluesKaj> guess I shouldn't comment on stuff I with which really have no experience
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase that, I shouldn't comment on stuff with which I really have no experience
<parsnip> That's okay, I'm such newb. The majority of my experience with Vim was playing around with my .vimrc for like a month.
<parsnip> But now I'm comfortable enough to use it when it makes sense for me.
<parsnip> I'm Emacs lover for like year.
<BluesKaj> parsnip, so what do you do with it, exactly?
<parsnip> Vim?
<BluesKaj> yes
<parsnip> Usually I just use it for quick edits in terminal, like configs, or for reading preferred to 'cat'.
<BluesKaj> ok , I just use the run command and kate or dolphin for that kind of thing
<BluesKaj> with root permissions
<parsnip> Dolphin is great. One of my favorite unique uses for it is the ease with which I can install TeX packages.
<parsnip> (Until I get around to doing so more command line.)
<parsnip> Package lands in Downloads (from CTAN site), split Dolphin to texmf/tex/latex/ directory, Extract, drag, then F4 to create .sty files if they don't already exist. So nice.
<BluesKaj> I had no idea what you're talking about, but I wiki'd TeX and now see what it's about, but before my eyes glaze over I'll just leave it at that :)
<parsnip> Haha, I have a BS in math, but side effect is I had to learn a great typesetting tool. I use it so much now.
<parsnip> BluesKaj: Do you use any markup languages?
<BluesKaj> no
<parsnip> Libre Writer?
<BluesKaj> I'm mosly a hobbyist/linux user with no need for it on the job etc since I'm retired
<BluesKaj> and i try to help where and when I can
<BluesKaj> !PIM
<BluesKaj> wth
<parsnip> Dang it, 'sudo apt-get install texlive' is hanging.
<parsnip> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::17)]
<BluesKaj> parsnip, which kubuntu version?
<parsnip> I think 14.04, not sure.
<parsnip> Should I delete apt lists?
<parsnip> Yes, 14.04.
<BluesKaj> ok, the ca.archive repos wasn't responding here the other day on 14.10, but it seems ok now
<parsnip> Should I try changing the repo? Not sure yet how, will search.
<parsnip> I can't even install 'sl
<BluesKaj> parsnip, odd because the us,archive repos is certainly legit afaik
<lordievader> parsnip: Is your network ipv6 capable?
<parsnip> ah, how do i check this
<parsnip> i have had trouble at this cafe before, with IMAP and IRC.
<parsnip> if i do "ping6 google.com" it hangs. Is this a correct test method?
<BluesKaj> ahh, perhaps the repos server sees your ISP/internet connection as insecure... never experienced that myself , but I've heard of such issues
<parsnip> Giraffe! This freakin' cafe!
<lordievader> parsnip: I suppose ping6 will tell you, yes. However it can still be your firewall.
<parsnip> can i "hack"?
<parsnip> When I had the IMAP and IRC trouble, I solved by SSH'ing to my toy server and use clients there.
<parsnip> (The beauty of Emacs.)
<parsnip> This looks similar: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16988966/apt-get-not-working-behind-corp-firewall-on-win-7-in-virtualbox-with-proxy-set
<parsnip> I can do some searching, thanks for getting me in the right direction all.
<lordievader> parsnip: I'd first look at your own firewall before acusing anyone of anything.
<parsnip> My PCs firewall?
<lordievader> Yes.
<BluesKaj> odd my router is set at ipv6 capable but ping6 test says network unreachable ...fw shouldn't block since the modem is bridged
<lordievader> BluesKaj: ipv6 capable does not mean it is enabled.
<parsnip> maybe i should have said 'ping6 ipv6.google.com', as I read from site.
<parsnip> Whoa, this is cool: http://test-ipv6.com/
<parsnip> "Your DNS server (possibly run by your ISP) appears to have IPv6 Internet access."
<parsnip> "Test if your ISP's DNS server uses IPv6 - ok (1.672s) using ipv4"
<parsnip> Now I'm trying things from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-for-ipv6-support-in-linux-kernel/
<parsnip> My output of if_net6 only has lo and wlan, no ra and eth.
<parsnip> 'lsmod | grep ipv6' is empty
<lordievader> parsnip: Do you have an ipv6 address attached to a nic?
<parsnip> What's a nic?
<lordievader> Network Interface Card
<parsnip> How can I check?
<lordievader> parsnip: ip a
<parsnip> I see lines with inet6, is that it?
<lordievader> parsnip: Likely.
<parsnip> going to try steps at http://test-ipv6.com/broken.html
<parsnip> hmm, instructions only seem to be relevant for different addresses (mine start with fe80)
<lordievader> parsnip: What do you mean?
<parsnip> The instructions at link mention what to do if address doesn't start with fe80. But mine does. I now see they link to 'Netalyzr'. Will try that.
<lordievader> I think that is a good thing, in other words I think you can skip that section.
<parsnip> Right, i skip all the sections for similar reason.
<parsnip> So I'm trying Netalyzr, but I'm trying to install Java for it.
<parsnip> Hoping this RPM is easy to use
<lordievader> RPM is Red Hat stuff, not compatible with ubuntu.
<parsnip> Dang, what do I do with this site: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<lordievader> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<parsnip> Thank you
<parsnip> Dang, it says it's already installed.
<parsnip> Going to try v-6
<igalic> hello happy people o/~
<parsnip> hi
<igalic> i recently updated to 14.10, and now i'm wondering, what is pay-service, and why, when trying to get rid of it, gnome will be installed?
<igalic> https://gist.github.com/960b8302f5f7e8bba54c
<lordievader> igalic: Purging shouldn't install new package, so these packages are likely pulled in due to something else.
<igalic> lordievader: because of missing dependencies that installed packages now are left with.
<lordievader> igalic: What?
<parsnip> lordievader: i think it is the ip address that doesn't have ipv6.
<parsnip> I think the ip address here is:
<parsnip> 75.149.173.2
<parsnip> If I ping it, it works, while if i ping6 it, i get "unknown host"
<parsnip> So I should try a tunnel broker?
<lordievader> parsnip: Ipv6 does not do ipv4.
<parsnip> If I try site http://ipv6-test.com/pingtest/ I get 100% packet loss on ipv6
<parsnip> Huh?
<parsnip> Did I say something that implied ipv6 does ipv4?
<parsnip> ah, i have no ipv6 address?
<parsnip> i can't ping6 a ipv4 address? they are distinct?
<parsnip> *an
<parsnip> So, I think I've established that it is not my PC with the problem, but the cafe?
<parsnip> Ha, IMAP is not working again.
<lordievader> 07-19:30 < parsnip> If I ping it, it works, while if i ping6 it, i get "unknown host"
<parsnip> And does http://ipv6-test.com/ tell you about your own 4 and 6 at your location? I get 4 but not 6.
<lordievader> parsnip: My isp doesn't do ipv6.
<parsnip> Ah. So you cannot use apt-get there?
<lordievader> Sure I can, ipv4/
<parsnip> Can I?
<parsnip> Oh, google, sorry.
<parsnip> Maybe "-o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true", will try
<lordievader> parsnip: Disable ipv4 if you do not need ipv6 any further.
<parsnip> You mean make it persistent?
<parsnip> haha, the sl choochoo train is installed. well, this was fun.
<lordievader> sl is nice :D
<parsnip> Thank you for staying with me lordievader:
<lordievader> parsnip: You can also disable it for this session. The linux kernel is rather dynamic.
<parsnip> I'm not finding that quickly. How for session?
<parsnip> Anyways, not too important, I just needed texlive today. Had to reinstall a couple days ago and just now missing things.
<lordievader> parsnip: The echo commands at the end of the first section: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/759-ubuntu-disabling-ipv6-support
<parsnip> Awesome, thank you! And thanks again for all the help!
<lordievader> parsnip: No problem ;)
<Josh^> I know it's a pretty commonly asked and trivial question - but one I never really get anywhere with when I google it
<Josh^> I'd like to run a command at startup, "synclient VertScrollDelta=50" in the terminal
<Josh^> what's the common way of doing such a thing?
<lordievader> Josh^: Do you need to see the shell?
<Josh^> I don't believe so
<lordievader> Josh^: Then you can just add the script to the kde startup list.
<Josh^> alright, so create a bash script and put my command within?
<lordievader> Josh^: For example, if it requires a gui add "export DISPLAY=:0" before the command.
<parsnip> my texlive is broken
<parsnip> i cannot remove
<lordievader> parsnip: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<parsnip> will pastebin result
<parsnip> http://sprunge.us/BGNN?sh
<parsnip> Maybe this will work:
<parsnip> sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<parsnip> nope
<lordievader> parsnip: Could you pastebin the contents of '/tmp/fmtutil.TvOiM78x'?
<ikonia> why would you reinstall dpkg ?
<parsnip> Saw instructions on sx
<parsnip> Ah, sudo apt-get autoremove seemed to change behavior
<ikonia> you should never need to reinstall dpkg
<ikonia> ever
<parsnip> http://sprunge.us/PAhG
<parsnip> Here is where they reinstall dpkg:
<parsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/438345/how-to-remove-install-a-package-that-is-not-fully-installed
<ikonia> parsnip: people who post on askubuntu can be amazingly skilled or idiots trying to cause damage
<parsnip> uhoh
<ikonia> and any range in between
<parsnip> the unpopular answer at http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139586/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-what-does-this-mean
<parsnip> seemed to solve my problem, with the autoremove. I think i walked away from computer while installing texlive. never a good idea
<lordievader> parsnip: Lots of things fail, however my Latex knowledge is too limited to understand why they fail.
<parsnip> dang it. i think it didn't work again
<Josh^> is there a particular reason that the Software Updates download speed is significantly slower than my internet speed?
<Josh^> it seems to be all package downloading within the OS that is reallllly slow
<Josh^> I tried "installing default wallpapers" and it was taking insanely long to get that package
<Josh^> it's running at a DL rate of about 30-40 KiB/s which is ridiculous
<soee_> okit might be source server upload speed
<soee_> try to chnage to some mirror for example from your country]
<Josh^> I honestly don't even know how to do that
<nukecrasher53> hi
<MacFly> hola
#kubuntu 2015-11-30
<mparillo> Generally, the LTS (14.04) and current (15.10) are available directly from kubuntu.org, and I would prefer either to 15.04, however ...
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<Guest52963> slt
<dv_> is systray broken in kde5 / kubuntu 15.10? application systray icons dont seem to appear anymore
<hateball> dv_: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<hateball> that should be an automatic trigger
<dv_> hmm. okay
<dv_> I had the issue with dropbox last time
<hateball> yep that is one such app
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jubo2> Is there a command that will list all software installed with apt so I can just grab that and use that to 'sudo apt install...' on another system
<jubo2> I think I want once again to install clean
<jubo2> that or I want to move existing partitions to a bigger hard disk
<lordievader> dpkg -l, but you don't want to copy paste that list.
<lordievader> Manually installed dependencies won't be uninstalled by apt-get autoremove.
<Geowany> jubo2: You can try this: dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<jubo2> ok
<Geowany> On another machine, you can install with this command
<Geowany> sudo ﻿﻿dpkg --set-selections < /tmp/packages.list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Geowany> It works for me. =)
<jubo2> Geowany: Thanks! Saved to ~/Documents/commands/
<jubo2> I mean to get some useful command or list of commands on irc and not to make a recording of it in one way or another is just bad manners.. they come back for the same command when they've forgotten it and didn't save it in a retrievable place
<BluesKaj> like a cli-commands textfile, everyone should have one
<BluesKaj> mine's so old ai have to periodically edit it for commands the no longer apply
<BluesKaj> still had some aptitude commands the last tinme I edited
<Geowany> When commands are useful for others, I write at our blog of community local. But it is written in portuguese.
<jubo2> I want to reinstall clean Kubuntu15 with minimal hassle on this one 500GB disk
<jubo2> So I am thinking..
<jubo2> get configuration from dpkg on old system
<jubo2> install Kubuntu
<jubo2> plug in old disk and transfer all of /home to the newly created /home partition via temporary mount
<jubo2> and then give the dpkg generated list to the apt to install all apt'able software
<jubo2> does this make sense?
<jubo2> I need to Gparted it
<jubo2> the disk.. It contains some relic Kubuntu14.04LTS 40GB partition
<jubo2> or is the KDE partition tool kewler than Gparted?
<francis_> Hi! My Ktorrent app always lags. Is it a hardware problem?
<BluesKaj> dunno why you don't use separate / and /home partitions, jubo2
<BluesKaj> francis_, lags, how?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I use
<jubo2> just not in 2014
<francis_> Ktorrent always stops
<jubo2> so I could just move the partition with dd or instead of mount-and-copy
<jubo2> but that doesn't matter does it?
<francis_> the app stops, downloading stops
<francis_> it automatically resumes though
<BluesKaj> `dd will copy, but make sure the of partition is almost the same size ..has to be a bit larger for safety's sake
<jubo2> uh-oh.. KDE Partition Editor says about the NTFS: "0 Bytes used"
<jubo2> that's not right
<jubo2> I just checked it is using 78GB
<BluesKaj> francis_, downloading is a function of the torrent sources, most likely not ktorrent itself
<jubo2> hmmm...
<jubo2> the Live CD has mounted /dev/sda6 as SWAP
<jubo2> I don't want this. I want to get rid of those unused Linux partitions
<francis_> but Ktorrent hangs quite a lot! I have used it before, it never did before!
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Should I be worried / vary of resizing the NTFS disk with any of these tools that report 0 bytes used
<BluesKaj> francis_, check your ktorrent internet and speed settings
<jubo2> If I know I'm making it big enough to fit all the stuff there
<jubo2> francis_: Some operators may throttle p2p network activity
<BluesKaj> jubo2, not if you have lots of unused space
<BluesKaj> on the ntfs partition
<jubo2> It was packed
<jubo2> I hit the unpack but cancelled it because it was taking forever
<BluesKaj> unpack?
<francis_> I'm afraid you really don't understand. the app itself stops. the APP oitself hangs!
<francis_> the app itself!
<jubo2> BluesKaj: uncompress
<BluesKaj> francis_, do you mean it fails to load?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, encrypted?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: no, just compressed
<francis_> It loads, it functions, but it STOPS!
<francis_> it hangs!
<BluesKaj> francis_, what stops?
<francis_> maybe the word "hangs" is only on Windows, not on Linux
<BluesKaj> it greys out ?
<francis_> sometimes it greys out,
<francis_> sometimes totally blank
<BluesKaj> hangs means fails to load and start properly
<francis_> okay, it loads but then suddenly stops. Only Ktorrent
<BluesKaj> francis_, have you updated and upgraded your packages lately ?
<francis_> Yes, it did
<jubo2> BluesKaj: no install targets for ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g is already the latest version
<jubo2> but still cannot resize that disk
<BluesKaj> francis_, are you on a work or school network ?
<jubo2> except grow it
<jubo2> but I want to shrink it
<francis_> home
<jubo2> I guess I need to boot to Windows and run the uncompression till the end
<francis_> i will restart
<BluesKaj> jubo2, then shrink the 14.04 partition to make small enough to copy over withdd
<francis_> if an extended test on HDD did not detect any error, then my drive has no bad sector?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, don't get side tracked , bad sectors are auto skipped
<jubo2> I reboot to Kubuntu with the USB hard drive and the to-be-shrunk NTFS in /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> jubo2, no need for too many details
<jubo2> mi irc logs need an exabyte of details
<jubo2> "Ubi-partman failed with exit code 141"
<jubo2> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on by the side of Windows
<jubo2> I've put /-partition to end of disk, then SWAP and /home in the middle of the disk
<jubo2> this way I can grow and shrink the NTFS and the EXT4 partitions as needed
<jubo2> could this order have something to do with that ubi-partman failing?
<jubo2> could the installation media be defective?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, here are some suggestions  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/945027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" [High,Fix released]
<jubo2> is there a limit how many raw partitions there can be?
<jubo2> I'm looking at the situation in KDE Partition Manager
<jubo2> and it put the swap and /home on an extended partition
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Should I put all needed partitions into an Extended partition?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, don't use the kde partition manager , it's buggy , install gparted , use that
<jubo2> ok
<svend-ev> Good morning
<jubo2> g'morning svend-ev
<jubo2> I get error from Gparted
<jubo2> "mkfs.ext4 -L "" /dev/sda6" (error)
<jubo2> is the disk broken?
<jubo2> How do I check if the installation media is broken or if the target media is broken?
<jubo2> Huhuu?
<jubo2> Is there a way to check installation media for errors
<jubo2> checksum calculation of some sorts
<jubo2> I think that stick is faulty
<jubo2> I try another stick
<jubo2> yeah.. looks like the stick was faulty
<BluesKaj> use dd to copy the iso to the usb stick, it's be bootable
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^
<BluesKaj> it will be bootable, that is
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I did but the stick was faulty
<BluesKaj> ok
<jubo2> I copied it over an El Capitan installer now and problems are gone
<jubo2> ok I did take an dd image of that before I destroyed it
<jubo2> who knows how crappy that Cupertino software is
<jubo2> maybe I need to isntall it again for mi mum
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> running glitchlessly now
<jubo2> damn
<jubo2> now I'm getting "Hash Sum Mismatched" running 'sudo apt update'
<jubo2> 's bad
<jubo2> I ixquick.com for it
<jubo2> I didn't find any
<jubo2> turned to googel
<jubo2> I found advice saying to delete /var/apt/lists/* and run 'sudo apt update' to rebuild
<jubo2> sounds legit
<jubo2> sorry /var/lib/apt/lists/* I meant
<jubo2> I was confusing those with sources.list
<jubo2> it's gonna use the repos described in sources.list and rebuild /var/lib/apt/lists
<jubo2> I must just say that this was the cleanest of clean installs after the faulty memory stick was discarded
<jubo2> so it's kinda weird that I should have wrong checksums
<jubo2> First thing I did was open a shell with the K-menu and type 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> the right thing to do when trying to get the cleanest of the clean installs
<jubo2> I don't delete. I move dir
<jubo2> done
<jubo2> looks to be running fine the most useful computer tip ever: 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I'm surprised you didn't know that command
<jubo2> Find the little black screen. Enter the commands with && in between them.
<jubo2> "... and here in the K-menu you can find LibreOffice writer you gonna need"
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> the system is the latest clean latest
<jubo2> now I download from server the file where output of 'dpkg --get-selections > packages.list' is
<jubo2> then run the command 'dpkg --set-selections < /tmp/packages.list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade'
<jubo2> Then I copy everything over that /home dir from the old /home dir to get the configs I want
<jubo2> not to mention the documents and pics
<BluesKaj> so this has become your personal blog for installing kubuntu
<shaun__> hi guys my /usr/local is only 239MB its entirely too small and now i cant install anything cause ive run out of space how do i increase the space
<jubo2> it's the best
<jubo2> shaun__: laptop or desktop?
<jubo2> if you have a partition for /usr/local you must make it bigger
<_shaun_> laptop. how do i go about it
<jubo2> do you have many partitions or just one ?
<_shaun_> i think a couple i cant remember how to check
<jubo2> _shaun_: I'd get 2.5" migration kit with suitable size HDD or SSD
<_shaun_> so theres no other way?
<jubo2> Migration kit would include a 2.5" USB-to-SATA enclosure, the hard drive and a software you can use to move your partitions
<BluesKaj> _shaun_, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<jubo2> _shaun_: I was just about to suggest what BluesKaj said
<_shaun_> my suspicion is pip is installng all its packages there
<jubo2> but wouldn't have remembered the command
<jubo2> _shaun_: SSD is no longer very expensive
<jubo2> and it is faster
<jubo2> I totally understand if people take a cheaper 1,000GB HDD then an expensive 512GB SSD
<_shaun_> ok i understand, i probably need to figure out how to configure pip to install its stuff elsewhere
<_shaun_> ok i need to take the ssd into consideration i wouldnt have thought of it before
<jubo2> _shaun_: if you ever feel like changing your HDD for bigger and/or faster just get the kit. You could purchase the USB-to-SATA enclosure separately but you'll pay $20 for it
<jubo2> _shaun_: with the kit of enclosure, bigger hard drive you can use the GNU/Linukka standard tools Gparted and dd to do the dirty work
<jubo2> or use the supplied by disk maker of the kit
<jubo2> _shaun_: with dd you can move the partitions to the new hard drive and with Gparted you can grow them
<_shaun_> ok ill do enquiries at the local shops here thanks
<BluesKaj> HDD for large data storage, SSD for everyday appd usage
<_shaun_> so these partitions can mirate to and fro?
<_shaun_> migrate
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<juboxi> trying to run 'sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages.2015-11-30.list'
<juboxi> I get bunch of lines like 'dpkg: warning: package not in database at line 17: apache2'
<juboxi> then at the end of the printout it puts
<juboxi> '
<juboxi> dpkg: warning: found unknown packages; this might mean the available database
<juboxi> is outdated, and needs to be updated through a frontend method
<juboxi> I don't get it why wouldn't the dpkg see package 'apache2'
<juboxi> this would be simple if I knew what dpkg is and its relation to apt
<lordievader> Dpkg is the package manager. Apt is merly used as a way to get the packages to the local system. Dpkg actually installs them and keeps track of what is installed.
<juboxi> kewl.. thought so
<juboxi> Debian PacKaGe management
<juboxi> or something like that
<lordievader> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.18.2ubuntu5.1 (wily), package size 2063 kB, installed size 6660 kB
<lordievader> Yes.
<juboxi> lordievader: there seems to be switches to do with setting and getting available info
<juboxi> I don't get this.. Why would it not see that "apache2" is available
<juboxi> I want it to rebuild its database of known available products
<juboxi> what happens if I run 'sudo dpkg --clear-avail' ?
<lordievader> The man page will likely tell you.
<juboxi> mmm..
<juboxi> installed dselect
<juboxi> now gonna attempt to fix problem with 'sudo dselect update'
<juboxi> oh yes
<juboxi> 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade' runs
<heinkel_111> I have a machine I have set up as nfs server, and another as nfs client if I can call it that, it mounts a couple of directories exported from the server
<heinkel_111> this usually works fine
<heinkel_111> but sometimes my network connection drops and then everything freezes
<heinkel_111> then I can issue a command to the server: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<lordievader> heinkel_111: I guess you are using hard mounts, perhaps you need to consider using soft mounts.
<heinkel_111> lordievader, thank for the hint, I am not an expert on this
<lordievader> heinkel_111: https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8787
<heinkel_111> in fact there are a lot of disciplines I do not consider myself an expert in ...
<heinkel_111> lordievader: that problem description in the first sentence...it is that
<heinkel_111> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> heinkel_111: What do you mean?
<heinkel_111> "I have had the situation where I had been using an NFS server when something happened, the client lost connection with the server, and the entire system froze."
<heinkel_111> it is written so I understand he is talking about precisely the same problem, even if the information is technically insufficent to confirm that :)
<lordievader> Yes. But the actual reason I linked to it, is that it describes the differences between the two methods.
<heinkel_111> which was what I neeeded, precisely, thank you
<heinkel_111> +:)
<nolsen> Is there a way to repair plasma?
<nolsen> Because plasma is just constantly failing, killing it and executing it doesn't fix it.
<nolsen> These dam segfault errors.
<hay207> hi guys, when opening a file named in arabic language from dolphin, it won't open, but i open it instead from the video player
<hay207> a media file
<bprompt> hmmm w0t?
<hay207> i can't open an arabic named  file  directly from dolphin
<bprompt> hay207:  how about ... any other file manager?
<hay207> give me a minute or two
<hay207> bprompt: i tried rox-filler, works normally
<hay207> any file, not just a media file, won't open directly from dolphin
<hay207> named in arabic
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> hay207:     ok... now ...hmm check rox-filler .desktop file, and dolphin's, they'd be at /usr/share/applications/rox.filler.desktop   and /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop , you might be missing quotes in the Exec= line I"d think, or something is missing from there, that's breaking out on the characters
<bprompt> hay207:    mine reads    ->   Exec = dolphin %i -caption "%c"  %u   <---- keep in mind that, %u is the "selected file entries in the window"
<hay207> Exec=dolphin %i -caption %c %u
<hay207> rox has no desktop icon
<bprompt> well, it does, it may just have a different name there
<bprompt> window manager menus use it, as well as other menus
<hay207> it has no menu item
<hay207> i opened rox from terminal
<bprompt> hay207:    try with -->  Exec=dolphin %i -caption "%c" %u <---    you can override /usr/share/applications   .desktop files by simply using your own at ~/.local/share/applications, so, copy over Dolphin's .desktop and edit it like so
<bprompt> hay207:   hmmmm pretty sure it'd have one.... tis there somewhere...anyhow... try the edited dolphin's .desktop
<bprompt> hay207:   try first with  "%c" only, if no dice, try then with "%c" "%u"
<hay207> so i cp dolphin desktop file to ~/.local?
<hay207> and try with %c only?
<hay207> cp= copy and paste
<bprompt> hay207:    try with -->  Exec=dolphin %i -caption "%c" %u <---    you can override /usr/share/applications   .desktop files by simply using your own at ~/.local/share/applications, so, copy over Dolphin's .desktop and edit it like so
<bprompt> well, "cp' it, sure, or just drag/drop as well, and then edit the local .desktop
<hay207> fails
<hay207> let me explain the problem more
<hay207> vlc shows error opening ???? <--
<bprompt> hay207:    which means the %u isn't picking up the full filename
<bprompt> hay207:   try first with  "%c" only, if no dice, try then with "%c" "%u"
<hay207> just the arabic name
<hay207> no luck
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> hay207:   do you have the dolphin in arabic language?
<hay207> no
<hay207> in english
<hay207> i m installing konqueror
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> k
<hay207> same error :(
<bprompt> hmmm
<hay207> i will fill a bug
<hay207> report
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> hay207:     try adding the Arabic Language first, through -> System Settings > Locale > System Languages
<hay207> when i add it, some UI elements change to arabic, and
<hay207> i see a program in mixed english and arabic
<hay207> :)
<hay207> ok, thanks bpromptfor trying to help
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> hay207:     was thinking, you can, once it's added, go to the same spot   System Settings > Locale > Country/Region & Language > Language <-- tab, to add the arabic language support for kde apps
<hay207> As i said, if i added arabic language, i see some programs in mixed english and arabic
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> well....the issue seems to be something with DCOP in kde apps only
<bprompt> doesn't happen to rox-filler or the media player, likely because they're not using the kde dialog subroutine
<bprompt> could be a bug, yes
<hay207> ok
<bprompt> !bug | hay207
<ubottu> hay207: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<bprompt> !cockroaches
#kubuntu 2015-12-01
<Geowany> pç
<bprompt> !fr | Geowany
<ubottu> Geowany: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<francis_> Hi! Can the SMART extended scan detect bad sectors on hard disk?
<keithzg> francis_: In theory, yes. Although in practice I've found that since you're relying on the specifics of however the drive firmware is written, don't *necessarily* trust it; running something like badblocks may still be a good idea.
<keithzg> francis_: That is to say, an extended SMART scan can find bad sectors, but I'm not 100% sure that it can confirm that there *aren't* any (although in theory it does, I just swear possibly irrationally that it doesn't always).
<keithzg> francis_: This is a bit more technical of a question that you might get better advice on in #ubuntu-server, there are some smart people lurking there :)
<francis_> Thanks Keith
<Phoenixz> So I got an extra monitor on Kubuntu, and 7 years after the last hilarious multi monitor attempt, it still sucks badly.. I connect the monitor, it works.. yay! Then I reboot.. Big mistake. Now the second monitor doesn't do anything, and system settings set all my fonts to 8px size (I'm not kidding) After multiple attempts to get the second monitor to start, reboots, etc later.. Now Kubuntu thinks that the second monitor is the
<Phoenixz> primary display, only it won't send a signal there, oh, and my laptop monitor should be shut off, so I'm left with two black screens..   Seriously, is multi monitor possible at all with Kubuntu? 7 years ago it wasn't, and from what I can see now, it still isn't.. Any ideas on how I can actually get kubuntu to show two monitors?
<Phoenixz> test
<Phoenixz> \/rant and sorry for that. I'm just really really frustrated with kubuntu atm. Been using it for over 8 years now, and either 16.04 will be a miracle, or I'm out and on to distro's that actually do work
<Phoenixz> Now I just started with the other monitor disconnected (if I get to the desktop with the other monitor connected, both will go black and I'll have nothing) but if I connect it while I'm on desktop, nothing happens, system settings won't see it
<Phoenixz> Should dmesg show something when I connect a monitor, mayhaps?
<Phoenixz> nvidia-settings detect monitors crashes, obviously
<Phoenixz> Kubuntu driver manager software hangs
<Phoenixz> So I cannot check / change the nvidia driver either, which would be helpful..
<Phoenixz> Is there anything I can do to get this to work?
<Phoenixz> This is ridiculous, kubuntu is basically just looking for things that work, so it can break them. Connect a monitor? Better make both screens black, and while I'm at it, I'll reset your font sizes again. I'll also stop opening the wallet like I always do and while at it I'll erase all wallet content as well, just to be sure you don't have any passwords or access anywhere anymore..  sddm which was working so-so okay for the
<Phoenixz> moment? I'll break that too again
<Phoenixz> I connected a monitor... and I tried in system settings to get it to go on.. And now I can no longer work, I cannot get my system back in a workable state, and completely unrelated things are broken too now, its just ridiculous..
<YeSHua74> I am not sure if someone would be willing to help me but, I am completely new to linux distros and am having trouble crossing over...I have read the help pages...I still am lost. Help?
<stu> qwe
<lordievader> Good morning.
<noaXess> morning.. does anybody use latest filezilla? i have troubles to manage sites, can't edit or navigat trough site fields.. and ibus-daemon goes up to over 100% if i try to neter or press tab key in site config, see this http://i.imgur.com/JNWo4o3.png
<noaXess> i'm on utopic, tried default filezilla package or latest from filezilla-project.org.. both same problem
<noaXess> strange thing is, if i press tab key in site config and switch windows with ALT-TAB, in site config it also switches to next field
<daniel> I need help
<Guest49927> My clock is all wrong. It's in UTC time and many days ahead.
<aris> hi all i dont want to sound mean but i have problems using kubuntu weekly stable ppa s is the situation going to improve why should i continue using kubuntu instead of another rolling release
<aris> sorry rolling distri i meant
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> Kubuntu is not rolling release, and PPAs are unsupported. Pretty easy.
<aris>  hateball thanx didnt know PPAs are unsupported
<aris> thanx ubottu
<hateball> aris: That's how it is
<hateball> If you really need rolling release, well then *ubuntu is not for you. Otherwise the 6 months refresh should be OK for most
<arpan_> hello
<arpan_> is there a bug in instant messenger application in kubuntu 15.10?
<arpan_> anybody here?
<hateball> arpan_: I think you will need to provide a bit more detail
<hateball> I am sure there are several bugs
<arpan_> everytime I click on connect in the IM applet in the system tray, it never connects successfully. I'm talking about google accounts
<mparillo> I think I had something similar. When I checked my GMail, I read something about having to lower my security.
<arpan_> Is the IM applet in the system tray the same thing known as telepathy? Muon Discover says telepathy is installed but I can't find it in the applications menu.
<mparillo> I would pick one of these three, and add your debugging info:
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354949
<ubottu> KDE bug 354949 in auth-handler "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Confirmed]
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354473
<ubottu> KDE bug 354473 in Jabber Plugin "Cannot login to Google account" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355415
<ubottu> KDE bug 355415 in accounts-kcm "Cannot connect to Google Hangouts" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<colamann> hi everyone. my secondary screen has started flickering. any ideas where to start looking for the problem? it's neither the cable nor the port
<colamann> kubuntu 14.04, gefore gt 640, driver version 340.96, two iiyama pl2790 monitors
<hateball> colamann: If you feel like it, you could try switching to the 355 driver using https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<colamann> hateball: checking what the internet says about compatibility. but it's just the one screen, and it has been working for almost two years (changed from one 22" and one 24" screen to two 27" a week ago, though)
<colamann> thanks for the tip
<colamann> what about the 352 driver? got that one in the repos altready
<hateball> colamann: yes sure, worth a try
<hateball> 340 is quite old
<hateball> 358 is unstable, so avoid that at least
<colamann> ok, thanks for the info
<colamann> don't know if it's connected, i started having some qt glitches after an update a few weeks ago
<BluesKaj> hateball, nvidia-340? if so it's still recommended for some inexpensive nvidia cards like my 8400gs
<colamann_> hateball: i think 352 did the trick and removed the qt glitches as well, thanks!
<hateball> BluesKaj: Yes, but for the 4xx series and up there's not really any reason to hang on to it
<hateball> colamann_: Good stuff
<ancky> kde isn't auto mounting usb sticks
<ancky> I checked system settings and auto mount is enabled
<ancky> what programs are responsible for automounting?
<lordievader> Wouldn't be surprised if systemd/udev is responsible for it nowadays.
<lordievader> You can do it through udev anyways.
<ancky> lordievader: okay I will look into that
<ancky> udev doesn't look out of the ordinary
<ancky> for good measure I copied the rules from a workstation where mounting works but nothing happened
<ancky> any ideas where to go from here?
<Wealthy> Hello
<BluesKaj> hey
<ancky> alright dbus was the bad apple, I reinstalled it and restarted the workstation, everything automounts again
<mustang_> Hey Ya'll
<mustang_> I gotz a question here :)  Apparently the dev team changed how android phones connect to Kub, and now they pop up as MTP devices.  How can I isolate which device it is "actually" connected to, because I need to do a block per block dump of the device either using dd or gddrescue
<mustang_> I tried the KISS principal and opened up the partition manager app, but it didn't show up anywhere lol
<LeeJunFan> mustang_: That's not how MTP works, I'm afraid. It's not a block device.
<MichaelP> For viewing photo's i use eog ... In Kubuntu it is missing the borders.. making it impossible to grab edges to resize
<lordievader> What is wrong with Gwenview?
<Valinor81> join #irc.epiknet.org/6667 #jeux
<Phoenixz> Anybody knows how I can stop X from auto creating an xorg.conf file at boot?
<keithzg> Phoenixz: Wait, is your system literally generating an xorg.conf file?
<keithzg> Generally these days the default behaviour is just to autoconfigure; I wasn't aware of any circumstances when an actual file would be spit out in such a process.
<genii> It sure shouldn't be
<mustang_> Wasn't it setup in previous verisons of Kub as a dev
<Vutras> hi
<Vutras> can anyone enter kubuntu website?
<keithzg> "Error establishing a database connection"
<Vutras> yeap, linuxmint.com too
<Vutras> and ubuntugnome.com down too
<keithzg> Hmm, some sort of generalized outage I guess?
<Unit193> Not really, those are different errors and Mint is entirely unrelated.
<keithzg> Unit193: Fair enough.
<keithzg> Aha yeah it looks like ubuntugnome.com is just showing the default apache2-on-ubuntu page, eh? Well at least we know their site is run on Ubuntu ;)
<yofel> looks back up again
#kubuntu 2015-12-02
<RobertVII> I am in need of help. I am having issues with this operating system. Please help thank you
<RobertVII> Can someone tell me where I can learn Linux?
<RobertVII> Can someone tell me where I can learn Linux?
<sgclark> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training
<feo> hi, is there something i can install that will mount iso automatically instead of me creating a directory and using the mount command from konsole
<ovidiu-florin> feo: where would you like to mount it, if not in a directory?
<ovidiu-florin> feo: what do you mean by automatically?
<Asach> hello, can I ask doubts about usingnKubuntu here? I am just one day old on Linux
<hateball> Hmmm, such impatience
<lordievader> Good morning.
<n8w> hey
<lordievader> o/
<Asach> where do I ask questions?
<Asach> Can anyone please help me?
<lordievader> !ask | Asach
<ubottu> Asach: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Asach> Thanks... The thing is I am just a day old on Linux so please take it easy on me... I have installed latest version of Kubuntu and the problem I am having is while watching videos on browsers, after 5 minutes of not moving a cursor, I automatically get logged out. I checked the power option and made the necessary changes but the issue still persists. Surprisingly, even when I get logged out, the Audio (of the video) still plays at th
<hateball> Asach: is this on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Asach> hateball: I am on 15.10, I also referred to the userguide before coming here
<hateball> Asach: I was just asking, details always help. I am assuming this is on a laptop?
<hateball> I am not running 15.10 currently so I can't check what power options might be messed up
<lordievader> Asach: Systemsettings -> Desktop Behavior -> Screen Locking -> Untick 'Lock screen automatically after'.
<Asach> Hateball, Lordievader : thanks... I feel dumb :(
<lordievader> Asach: Don't, unexperienced and dumb are two completely different things ;)
<nopman> Hi, I had a sticky note widget on my PC before I did a fresh install. I made a back up of everything, how do I recover the same sticky note widget with the text that was on it the time I backed up ?
<hateball> why do they always leave so fast
<mozg> this chanel is so silent
<hateball> Well so it goes
<lordievader> mozg: Ain't it great? :)
<mozg> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> -.-
<mozg> lordievader: I'm some trouble with Kde plasma 5 can you help ?
<lordievader> If you describe the problem, perhaps we can help.
<hateball> !help | mozg
<ubottu> mozg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mozg> Sometime, it freeze but the mousse stil function and i can switch to other tty and open a new X environement which never freeze. But the tty7 doesn't respond any way
<hateball> mozg: What GPU+driver are you using?
<greg___> what is the most simple tool to create a DVD-Video with kubuntu?
<greg___>  I have recoded with the smartphone few videos and i would now like to use one tool to cut them and make a ready iso with a dvd-menu and so on
<greg___> on windows there is nero video. what can i use on kubuntu linux?
<hateball> greg___: There is http://www.dvdstyler.org/en/ that is in the repositories
<hateball> Install it using Muon or "sudo apt-get install dvdstyler" in a terminal
<hateball> I am not sure if k3b has support for those features also
<greg___> no, k3b can just burn audo cds od iso
<mozg> hateball: Intel
<mozg> hateball: Intel Hd
<hateball> mozg: I think some users had problems with Intel in Plasma 5 when kwin vsync was enabled, so you might want to try and disable that
<greg___> hateball: thanks. Now i have find out that the only two modern, and still in development dvd authoring tools are: dvdstyler and opendvdproducer
<greg___> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_DVD_authoring_applications
<hateball> greg___: Sorry I do not know much on the subject, I rarely use optical media at all
<greg___> and i never use that. its for a older person
<greg___> hateball: i try that out at the moment. with dvdstyler you cant edit/cut video?
<hateball> It's just for authoring afaik
<hateball> So you'd have to use something like kdenlive to edit the clips to go onto the disc
<hazamonzo> Heys guys. Where might i find the settings to change the plasma UI fonts / colours ect?
<hazamonzo> I just noticed that my tooltip font colour is white and its on a light  grey background by default so its almost impossible to see
<mozg> hateball: Ok i ll try
<hateball> mozg: open krunner and search for compositing
<hateball> mozg: it's all in there
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<batteronizer> Hey there
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<aku> hi people, have a question
<aku> i want install kubuntu 15.10 + win 7 in gpt hdd with bios legacy active
<lordievader> Yes?
<aku> install ubuntu mate 15.10 with no problems but kubuntu cant!
<aku> prefers kubuntu but can do it
<lordievader> Huh? Why not?
<aku> installer say need partition extra
<aku> to boot loader
<aku> ubuntu mate dont say nothing just do it
<lordievader> A bios partition? Yes, you need that.
<aku> machine is pavilion 15-ab121dx
<lordievader> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#BIOS_with_GPT
<aku> gpt disk have: 100mb efi, 128mb gpt, 160gb win7,and 81gb ubuntu mate
<aku> ok, i go read link
<lordievader> Keep in mind it is written for Gentoo, but the idea applies to Ubuntu too.
<aku> ok
<aku> thanks  i try bye
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how to permanently set locale variable LC_ALL to none? The OS keeps assignin this variable which leads to preventin my custom LC types to be applied
<ehbello> hi... i'm trying kubuntu xenial and in last upgrade i get a blank screen at sddm login, also running startx, no plasma was loaded
<ehbello> i can't see any error at logs, any idea what happens?
<lukie> yo
<lukie>  
<lukie>   
<VolTNFan> Snore Zzzzz, Snore Zzzzz.  Falls out of chair...
<VolTNFan> :P
<jubo2> Is there a command to copy all files, including .dotfiles and .dotdirectories from /media/username/UUIDgoeshere to ~
<Kwaadpepper> cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/{*,.*} ~ -R
<Kwaadpepper> with a sudo maybe
<jubo2> Kwaadpepper: I noticed [regexgoeshere] in the cli commands. at least ls and cp
<jubo2> I don't know what this notation means {*,.*}
<jubo2> is it a list with 2 items ?
<Kwaadpepper> using {.txt, .mp3} is better i think
<jubo2> ah itis
<Kwaadpepper> it means
<Kwaadpepper> all hidden files and all
<Kwaadpepper> it avoids doing on command twice
<Kwaadpepper> cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/* ~ -R
<Kwaadpepper> cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/.* ~ -R
<Kwaadpepper> remenber this syntax its really poweful :)
<jubo2> Yeah... I got 140GB of stuff in my /home
<jubo2> I wonder..
<Kwaadpepper> lol, i'm close to it too, i find this normal
<jubo2> Got 280GB for /home
<jubo2> and 20GB for /-partition
<Kwaadpepper> i have a sdd and mech which is used for /home
<jubo2> and 8 for swap
<Kwaadpepper> 8 for swap is overkilled is it ?
<jubo2> and 170GB for MSFT NTFS
<Kwaadpepper> arghhh ntfs, i'm melting ..my...eyes !!
<jubo2> Kwaadpepper: I dunno. I'm just repeating what I've heard to make it as large as you RAM is
<jubo2> if it reaches even 50% RAM / 50% SWAP the computer gonna become inusable
<jubo2> so no point putting more than urr RAM size
<Kwaadpepper> this is bullshit in my opinion
<Kwaadpepper> 2GB is suffisent
<Kwaadpepper> really you would need more i you haved like 500mb ram
<jubo2> Kwaadpepper: and I put so the NTFS and the /home-dir next to each other
<Kwaadpepper> and a great ssd
<jubo2> this way I can resize in both directions coz there is no 20GB /-partition stopping you from moving the border of the filesystems in both directions if need may arise
<Kwaadpepper> Well have in mind that / is not supposed to grow a lot, while /home is
<Kwaadpepper> eg: having steam stores games in /home
<Kwaadpepper> jubo2: this is wise though
<Doyle> Hey. Is there a way to disable wall messages from services asking for passwords?
<Kwaadpepper> what is "wall messages" ?
<Doyle> wall - write a message to all users
<Doyle> Please enter password with the systemd-tty-ask-password-agent tool!
<Doyle> It's a systemd thing that's doing it
<Kwaadpepper> i just tried wall 'hello world'
<Kwaadpepper> it does not ask me for root permission
<Doyle> For example, when doing 'sudo service somethingThatAsksForPass start'
<Doyle> like openvpn
<Doyle> configured to use a ssh key that's password protected
<Kwaadpepper> oh i see
<Kwaadpepper> ssh-useragent maybe is what you are looking fror ?
<Kwaadpepper> to remember ssh key ?
<Kwaadpepper> using kwallet ?
<Guest67971> If I want to update Kubuntu by reinstalling the OS without formatting my disk (so I can keep my /home data), will the installation process take care of updating/replacing the KDE settings folders such as .kde?
<Kwaadpepper> no
<Kwaadpepper> what you have to do is eihter
<Kwaadpepper> have another partion for your /home, which will be more practicall for any futur reinstallation
<Kwaadpepper> or copy your /home/user
<Kwaadpepper> then take all items needed in it and put them in your new /home/user older
<Kwaadpepper> this allows you to throw away unneeded old config files
<Guest67971> OK, thanks!
<Kwaadpepper> example: you won't copy .steam form your old user profile folder if you don't use steam anymore
<BluesKaj> Guest67971, in other words create a root partition aka / and /home partition
<Kwaadpepper> i recommand you have a bigger partition for your home folder
<Kwaadpepper> it grows fast
<Guest67971> Makes sense.
<BluesKaj> 15G is usually plenty for the /
<unascribed> Is it "safe" to update to Wily? It seemed kind of unstable, so I'm still on Vivid; I'm using the Kubuntu CI Weekly and Oibaf Graphics PPAs, if it's relevant for upgrade safety
<Kwaadpepper> unascribed: i'm using wily, it is more stable
<Kwaadpepper> i'm also using graphic driver ppa with last nvidia and bumblebee, all clear :p
<unascribed> geez, I guess if Bumblebee works anything should :P
<Kwaadpepper> beware of intel driver
<Kwaadpepper> because 4.2 has bugs
<Kwaadpepper> i use 4.3 kernel
<unascribed> my CPU doesn't have a graphics chip in it to begin with, so I shouldn't have to worry
<unascribed> thanks for the warning though
<BluesKaj> unascribed, I have 15.10 Wily on my intel graphics and cpu based laptop running fine , nice and stable here
<Kwaadpepper> forgot to mention if anyone reading, bumblebee has to be sued with nvidia-prime
<unascribed> what's with the Kubuntu CI PPAs? Weekly only supports Xenial
<BluesKaj> guess all the developed apps are in the backports
<jubo2> so..
<jubo2> sudo cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/* /home -R
<jubo2> will copy recursively all filename.ext and filenamewitoutextension
<jubo2> and then
<jubo2> sudo cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/.* /home -R
<jubo2> will copy recursively all .dotfiles and .dotdirectories from all directories
<jubo2> and could be written as
<jubo2> sudo cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere/{*,.*} /home -R
<jubo2> in one line
<jubo2> I'd hate to be giving wrong information on my http://juboblo.gr blog
<jubo2> so if someone can confirm that this would seem to copy all /home/username directories and all contents, visible and hidden files
<unascribed> the .* glob would probably copy the . and .. virtual directories and cause horrible things to happen
<jubo2> probably..
<lordievader> jubo2: Why not 'cp /media/username/UUIDgoeshere /home -R' ?
<jubo2> yeah..
<jubo2> The actual move I did was to use /home/username not /home-partition itself
<jubo2> so I am not seeing it clearly
<jubo2> lordievader: is -r and -R different thing?
<lordievader> jubo2: "-R, -r, --recursive", no.
<est31> what has happened with right click -> unzip here
<est31> and with right click -> compress these files
<est31> doing this on CLI is PITA
<Kwaadpepper> on dolphin there is a patch to fix that somewhere
<Kwaadpepper> i don't have the link anymore
<est31> so it will be fixed in next kubuntu release?
<Kwaadpepper> haha, this is not related to kubuntu, it is related to dolphin and god knows if this will be fixed someday. I hope i'm wrong however
<bprompt> est31:    what are you trying to do anyway?
<Kwaadpepper> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=201485
<est31> bprompt, I can google, I know how to zip stuff. Just the unzipping / untarring un bzing etc process is the tedious one because there you have tons of file formats and every single file format has its own little command tool, with its own manpage and huge list of options I all dont need
<Kwaadpepper> ln -s /usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus/ark_*.desktop ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/
<Kwaadpepper> this is the fix i used
<Kwaadpepper> so it's not exactly related to dolphin after all o_o
<bprompt> hmm
<Kwaadpepper> give it a try it works for me on 15.10
<bprompt> est31:    so... hmmm what's the issue again?
<Kwaadpepper> "right click -> compress" on dolphin i believe
<Kwaadpepper> *missing
<est31> yea easily accessable gui tools not available
<est31> one has to click through ark
<bprompt> hmm
<Kwaadpepper> est31: have you tried the command i gived ?
<Kwaadpepper> *i gave
<est31> ~/.kde4 ?
<est31> isnt it 5?
<bprompt> hmmm
<est31> I only have ~/.kde
<est31> lemme try it
<Kwaadpepper> yes, you got it right
<bprompt> est31:    I use Krusader file manager, is a dual-pane file manager, it has a pack/unpack option that you can use, and has a dropdown for rar/zip/tar/bzip and many others, and uses dependencies like unrar and unzip and others, that if you just want to see the file, and no open it, you can just click it, and it will open it like a folder, from there, you can copy/move to the other pane or tab and such
<bprompt> est31:    but in the end... that doesn't address the original issue I'd think, which you never really mentioned anyhow
<Kwaadpepper> Is krusader a total commander clone or sort of ?
<est31> bprompt, the issue is that the GUI elements from dolphin got removed since my upgrade to 15.10.
<bprompt> est31:  hmmm   dunno what that means :/
<est31> not all of them, but those regarding unzipping files and zippiung files
<Kwaadpepper> est31: so you did ln -s /usr/share/kservices5/ServiceMenus/ark_*.desktop ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ ?
<Kwaadpepper> just restarting dolphin should work
<est31> yes ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/
<est31> lemme see
<bprompt> Kwaadpepper:   dunno, there are many dual-pane file managers, I know total commander is an oldie, but krusader is old just as well, I've used it back in kde 3.x,  not sure if clone of it, anymore than a clone of gentoo file manager
<Kwaadpepper> bprompt: dolphin can have double pannel too though
<bprompt> Kwaadpepper:    difference being, krusader is very customizable, with user actions, you can add your actions to the toolbar,
<Kwaadpepper> indeed
<bprompt> Kwaadpepper:    yes, I do use dolphin, krusader is far more flexible, you can also have many tabs per pane, like for example, I most of the time have about 9 tabs in each pane, the left and right pane, you can move the tabs around, even across panes
<Kwaadpepper> est31: all you have to do is type the comand i gave you in a terminal this would od the job
<est31> Kwaadpepper, I've done it, no changes
<Kwaadpepper> est31: try restarting dolphin or your computer maybe. I'm sure this is the solution, i've done it myself and few people here too
<est31> did killall dolphin already
<Kwaadpepper> restart session ?
<Kwaadpepper> or computer if you can
<Doyle> Does kubuntu have any issues using a GeForce 750 Ti? I know there were problems early on after the release.
<Kwaadpepper> You mean using nvidia prop or foss driver ?
<Kwaadpepper> i meant nouveau
<Doyle> Using... whatever driver I should
<Kwaadpepper> I had issues using nouveau
<Kwaadpepper> graphic drivers ppa provides last nvidia driver which is working fine on 870
<Kwaadpepper> (keppler)
<Unit193> kunguz: Why do you quit so often?
<Doyle> tyanks Kwaadpepper
<Doyle> tyanks*
<Doyle> wtf! thanks***
<Kwaadpepper> hah , yeah got it :p
<Doyle> Suffering from some kind of asdf impediment
<VolTNFan> Trying to install teamviewer 64 bit deb on Kub 15.10 - https://paste.kde.org/ppk3qvrii / Need some help with dependancies
<Kwaadpepper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181680
<Kwaadpepper> you tried to install the 32 bit version ?
<genii> !info lib32asound2 wily
<ubottu> Package lib32asound2 does not exist in wily
<genii> !info lib32asound2 vivid
<ubottu> Package lib32asound2 does not exist in vivid
<Kwaadpepper> !info lib32asound2 saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<genii> Looks like at some point lib32asound2 became just libasound2  with 64 and 32 bit versions
<Kwaadpepper> as for ia32libs http://askubuntu.com/questions/578172/cannot-install-ia32-libs-on-ubuntu-14-04-64bit
<Kwaadpepper> have a look at https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<genii> VolTNFan: You could try adding --force-depends to the dpkg command
#kubuntu 2015-12-03
<unascribed> kdialog appears to be gone in Wily, are there any good replacements for it (that also use Qt)?
<keithzg> unascribed: I don't think it's gone, just tried from a Wily install in the building and it's indeed there.
<unascribed> well, after doing the upgrade kdialog is missing and the package doesn't exist
<unascribed> I'll check again
<keithzg> unascribed: It isn't a separate package, appears to be provided by kde-baseapps-bin
<keithzg> unascribed: Looks like krdc and konsole depend on that package, and those are both in turn dependencies of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, so perhaps that metapackage got removed during your upgrade?
<unascribed> no idea, but installing kde-baseapps-bin did fix it
<unascribed> I just installed the package from Konsole, so no idea
<unascribed> double no idea :P
<keithzg> unascribed: You can check if it's installed (and what version and such) via the terminal with "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop"
<unascribed> oh, so there is a better way than just listing all installed packages via dpkg and grepping it
<unascribed> it isn't installed. huh.
<keithzg> hahaha yup (although I uhhh did that myself for many years before realizing)
<keithzg> Yeah I bet that the root of the problem, then. Probably worth reinstalling it in case there are other surprise absences lurking!
<unascribed> ohh, I think I know why it's missing
<keithzg> Removed baloo?
<unascribed> I installed MariaDB a while ago since I was testing applications, and Akonadi *requires* MySQL
<unascribed> so I had to nuke Akonadi
<keithzg> Ah
<unascribed> though removing baloo sounds like a good idea too
<unascribed> ...that would require removing dolphin and plasma
<unascribed> how about no :P
<keithzg> Haha
<keithzg> Well it was still possible with 14.04, which is what I'm writing from right now. It's easy enough to disable if you dislike it, though, and on *most* of my systems it isn't a problem, just this one (which happens to have millions of files in a few folders...)
<unascribed> yeah, pretty sure I have it disabled
<keithzg> Hmm interesting that Akonadi depends on mysql.
<unascribed> I'm running on a (degraded D:) RAID5 array, so my disk bandwidth is in short supply
<unascribed> yeah, I found it weird too
<unascribed> especially since it has an alternate SQLite backend
<keithzg> And postgresql too
<keithzg> Yeah you'd think it would just depend on something that could in turn be *provided* by MariaDB.
<unascribed> yeah
<unascribed> I assumed it depended on a virtual akonadi-backend package
<unascribed> which in turn was supplied by mysql and sqlite
<unascribed> apparently not
<unascribed> maybe they fixed that in the Wily packaging, I haven't checked
<keithzg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=746651
<ubottu> Debian bug 746651 in akonadi-backend-mysql "akonadi-backend-mysql: please make it possible to use with MariaDB packages" [Important,Fixed]
<unascribed> oh, cool
<keithzg> And yeah indeed, looking at the package on Wily it seems like one option for the dependency is virtual-mysql-server-core, so MariaDB should be fine now
<unascribed> cool
<unascribed> I don't use Akonadi, but nice to know they fixed it
<keithzg> Yeah, definitely.
<keithzg> Always nice when things get better over time rather than worse :)
 * keithzg avoids making a quip about Gnome, kindof fails ;)
<bprompt> unascribed:     akonadi is used by PIM apps, like kontact or kmail or knode or korganizer
<unascribed> yeah, I found that out when trying to decide if it was safe to remove :P
<bprompt> heheh
<keithzg> bprompt: Yeah, that's what I use it for (wait, is knode still around?). KMail remains my favourite desktop email client.
<bprompt> keithzg:    IIRC knode hit the can in 15.04, or kde 5.x
<keithzg> bprompt: Yeah, I remembered it got dropped fairly recently.
<gabe_> hello
<gabe_> i want to ask
<gabe_> i am using Kubuntu 15.10
<gabe_> when i tried to connect on wifi Kubuntu said "IP configuration was unavailable"
<gabe_> but when i use other OS, i could connect to same SSID
<gabe_> how can i solve this ?
<Guest29310> Hola
<manuel> Hola
<Guest29310> Hey
<raul> Puto
<manuel> :D
<BinaryC011010110> Hello all I was wondering what the best software for photo editing and design are? Also, is there a way to check for Malware? I am new to Linux.
<BinaryC011010110> Um so yeah
<BinaryC011010110> Help?
<Jason____> Hi I'm new to linux. can I run kubuntu as live persitence to try it before I put it on my hard drive?
<mozg> yes,you can
<ChronoToss> Hey, noob here; I got a question... I'm experancing a bit of a problem, with my NIC. Can someone help me? Or atleast point me in the direction of some reading source that can assist?
<parveen> hello
<parveen> i can't install apps from muon software center. every time i click on the install button it shows installing but nothing is installing at all. can anyone help me on this
<parveen> i am using kubuntu 15.10
<valorie> parveen: did you enter your user password?
<valorie> nothing can install until you do that
<valorie> i'm on 15.10 as well
<parveen> yes
<hateball> parveen: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal? Reboot if prompted, then try Muon again
<denza242> lordievader: so I think Kubuntu-CI is breaking my upgrade to wily
<lordievader> denza242: So ppa-purge?
<denza242> :x
<denza242> but that would purge my entire desktop + some qt stuff
<lordievader> No, it downgrades. It only removes if it ain't available in the 'normal' repos.
<denza242> ah
<denza242> hmm, so I should do that then, then upgrade, and then re-enable -ci?
<lordievader> Or that and not re-enable ci.
<denza242> :P
<denza242> lordievader: it won't blow up Konversation while it downgrades, right?
<lordievader> No idea.
<excalibr> fresh install is always fun
<lordievader> I have no experience with ppa purging Kubuntu-CI.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Chris______> hi. can anyone here help me with a fresh kubuntu install that never wakes from sleep? everything else seems fine. thanks
<Chris______> I can maybe make it more interesting by telling you I need to unplug it and remove the battery to get it to boot again?
<hateball> Chris______: It is usually quite idle here, so dont feel ignored
<hateball> And I do not know much about using suspend/hibernate
<Chris______> Thanks. Is there usually a chance of someone chiming in, or I should go look elsewhere?
<Kwaadpepper> I think, for your problem to be solved, you would need to get specific info for logs likely
<prof7bit> What is the correct place to report bugs against the german localisation of the upcoming Kubuntu 16.04?
<Chris______> I've been trying todo that, problem is I can't identify the log... /var/logs/pm-suspend.log is missing for me. Any other useful logs?
<Kwaadpepper> journalctl
<Kwaadpepper> i guess
<hateball> prof7bit: check with #ubuntu+1
<Chris______> if it's supposed to be in /var/log, then no, don't have it
<BluesKaj> Chris______,  did you get ris of the UEFI boot and gpt partiton table ?
<Kwaadpepper> Chris______: journalctl is a program
<BluesKaj> ris=rid
<Chris______> BlueKaj, I don't know what gpt is. I installed manually, had to create the EFI partition then copied an .efi file from the live cd to a boot file. then i could boot.
<BluesKaj> Chris______, are you sure the OS i in sleep mode?
<Chris______> I can click sleep, it seems to go there (flashing led on power button), but never wakes up. fan spins up, screen is black
<Chris______> Ctrl+Alt+F1/F6 does nothing
<BluesKaj> f7
<Chris______> ok
<BluesKaj> for a desktop
<Chris______> it's a lenovo ideapad s205 laptop
<BluesKaj> F1 to F6 are VT/TTYs
<fier> mozg: you should create a csetting model
<Kwaadpepper> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lenovo_ideapad_s205
<Kwaadpepper> could use google translate
<Chris______> either way, they don't do anything. doesn't look like the hdd does anything. strange thing is, if i forceit to power off, I need to take out the battery to get it to start up again
<Chris______> tried changing the video drivers (selecting between the three options I have in "Driver Manger")
<BluesKaj> I have the same problem with my lenovo G500, but I don't put the laptop to sleep , it just won't show grub. I have to either remove the baterry for few mins or use usb stick to boot grub. My HDD is no longer using the Windows GPT partitioning , it's DOS since I wiped the disk of all UEFI boot etc and use legacy mode...which i do not recommend.
<Chris______> never seen grub myself. ever. shift doesn't work
<Chris______> dont' need any other os, i don't plan to dual boot
<BluesKaj> you probly have no timeout in grub
<Chris______> how would i force that?
<lordievader> Chris______: Just hold shift after the bios screen. Grub checks if shift is pressed.
<BluesKaj> do you have autologin ?
<Chris______> shift does nothing. no autologin
<BluesKaj> left shift
<lordievader> What version of Kubuntu do you run?
<Chris______> really? let me try
<Chris______> latest kubuntu, just got it
<Chris______> no, no shift works
<lordievader> Chris______: Right, so systemd is responsible for standby (unless Kubuntu does that differently). What happens when you invoke sleep through 'sudo systemctl' can it awake from that?
<Chris______> hold on
<lordievader> Chris______: 'sudo systemctl standby' to be precise.
<Chris______> a ton of output happens. let me try again with standby
<Chris______> unknown operation standby. am i missing a dash or somehting?
<lordievader> Hmm, no I guess Kubuntu doesn't use that (yet). Run 'sudo pm-suspend' and see if it can awake from that.
<Chris______> ha! yes, it can
<Chris______> i also have a pm-suspend.log for the first time
<lordievader> Interesting...
<Chris______> and all the stuff in there seems to include "success", i see no errors
<Chris______> I usually try to sleep it by App-Launcher -> Leave -> Sleep (suspend to RAM)
<lordievader> Chris______: What happens when you run 'qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/kde/Solid/PowerManagement/Actions/SuspendSession org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement.Actions.SuspendSession.suspendToRam'?
<Chris______> Wow, it started working
<Chris______> could that have been some sort of permissions error about the log file?
<Chris______> should I still try the command above?
<lordievader> Chris______: Yes.
<Chris______> ok, let me figure that out, i'm on a different computer, copy/paste won't work :)
<Chris______> ok, it sleeps and wake up normally from the qdbus thing
<lordievader> That is strange...
<Chris______> what's strange? it seems to work now? i wanna try a reboot to see if this still works after
<lordievader> Hitting the sleep button in the menu does pretty much the same thing..
<Chris______> i understand. the menu button works too now. gimme a minute to reboot
<lordievader> Wierd stuff!
<Chris______> ok, still weird. it only when the laptop is not plugged in to power
<Chris______> if it's plugged in it doesn't work. i just never thought to check that way
<Chris______> i've rebooted and am testing it again on battery power just to make sure
<Chris______> yeah, it works fine, can sleep and wake up when on battery power, but not if plugged in
<lordievader> Does the 'sudo pm-suspend' still work on battery?
<Chris______> yes, when on battery everyting is fine
<Chris______> so, pm-suspend, qdbus and menu button all work on battery.
<Chris______> just tested pm-suspend while on power. it's stuck...
<Chris______> in power management i have identical settings for battery and AC power
<lordievader> Oh, I interpreted that wrong. I thought it didn't work on battery. Hmm. How odd that standby doesn't work when powered.
<Chris______> i have no usb stuff atached to it, by the way
<Doyle> Replaced the AMD gpu with an NVIDIA and the world is immediately a better place. I can lock the system without it freezing for 5 minutes now.  ^_^
<ntkubuntu> hi there, I've just installed kubuntu. Now I'm facing the problem that if I remove an usb stick then the complete system seems to freeze
<ntkubuntu> can anybody help me with that?
<ntkubuntu> If I apply the usb stick everything works fine. I can read any data stored on that stick. But if I release/remove the usb stick ... everything seems to crash
<denza242> well I seem to be in a pickle
<denza242> my upgrade to wily was interrupted and the only thing that changed was that my sources were bumped to wily
<BluesKaj> denza242, you set the sources.list to any OS repos with sed,  "example" sudo sed -i 's/saucy/trusty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> then apt update it  and try again
<denza242> so I downgrade it first, then update it?
<BluesKaj> that would probly be best, yes
<BluesKaj> you can't skip OS releases, thatwill surely break your install
<BluesKaj> like vivid to xenial for example
<denza242> nah, just vivid -> wily
<BluesKaj> ok good
<denza242> BluesKaj: if some packages have already been updated, would it be best to manually "upgrade" it to Wily
<BluesKaj> denza242, yes, sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> if you get a message saying , already upgraded , then run, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> that should finish upgrading any missing packages
<ted586947> using 15.10 sound output has died recently and fixes are not working - how can i reset the sound settings to their default values again?
<BluesKaj> ted586947, which audio chip?
<ted586947> BluesKaj: not sure -its a  dell latitude e6410 laptop
<BluesKaj> ted586947, type alsamixer in the terminal , the audio chip will show in th ewupper left. Also if scroll across to audiomute, make sure it's disabled by using down arrow key
<denza242> um is this normal
<denza242> Replacing config file /etc/default/grub with new version
<denza242> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<BluesKaj> denza242, yes
<denza242> bah, forgot to remove newlines
<denza242> BluesKaj: even if I have a 64 bit CPU?
<BluesKaj> denza242, you can opt out if you want and keep your perwsent config
<BluesKaj> present/current
<ted586947> BluesKaj: HDA Intel MID - IDT 92HD81B1C5 - audiomute is not enabled
<BluesKaj> ted586947, ok in the terminal do: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> ted586947, after certain upgrades to alsa or pulseaudio the intel audio driver fails to load
<denza242> BluesKaj: er, I already accepted...
<denza242> ...it'll work though still, right?
<BluesKaj> you'll need to reboot
<ted586947> BluesKaj: I did that  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel - hit return - no output in the shell
<BluesKaj> there is no output from the modprobe command if the driver loads properly
<BluesKaj> good no errors, ted586947
<ted586947> BluesKaj: OK if I start VLC and play a video there is no sound but - now if I got to Audio Device and select one for my chip as above it starts working but
<BluesKaj> ted586947, vlc has it's own settings oprions in audio and tools
<ted586947> there is another device default HDA NVIDIA HDMI 0
<ted586947> BluesKaj: yes I've tried resetting all VLC prefs to default but there was no impact
<BluesKaj> ted586947, well, what kind of sound system are you connecting to the pc?
<ted586947> nothing - btw if i open System settingsdouble click on multimedia it crashes - tried it several times - not good
<ted586947> but its been a fairly stable system usually and audio worked out of the box so i expect some sort of reset would work
<BluesKaj> ted586947, make sure your packages are up to date, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<ted586947> BluesKaj: done that just now - all up to date
<BluesKaj> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast link: http://youtu.be/eZH6b6hJi2o It's live right now
<ted586947> i have something called Cadence installed that I think manages JACK could that be connected - clutching at straws here
<BluesKaj> use the analog audio choces in pulseaudio/pavucontrol if you pavu installed
<ted586947> BluesKaj: installing now - sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ted586947> BluesKaj: $ pavucontrol produces "Fatal Error unable to connect to PulseAudio OK"
<BluesKaj> perhaps you don't have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> you don't really need it with intel audio unless you want simultaneous audio sources playing
<keithzg> Hmm, any particular reason why in Wily kstart is installed by kde-runtime while kstart5 is installed by kde-cli-tools? What's the difference?
<BluesKaj> but if you have jack installed it could be redirecting the signal to the wrong output
<BluesKaj> ted586947,^
<keithzg> Oh, huh, kde-runtime is still Qt/KDE 4 based even on Wily? I guess a lot of stuff isn't ported yet, so fair enough.
<ted586947> BluesKaj: ahh - i think that could be it - would you suggest uninstalling JACK ? Willing to try anything really
<BluesKaj> ted586947, jack is mostly used for pro audio or recording
<BluesKaj> from mixers etc
<ted586947> yeah i installed a package of audio progs - i think it came with hydrogen and cadence - but i havent use them much
<BluesKaj> ted586947, i use both analog and digital/spdif outputs on my intel chip soundcard ..no pulseaudio or jack
<ted586947> BluesKaj: ok im going to try uninstalling JACK and whatever goes with it via synaptic - i can always reinstall later
<BluesKaj> both spdif digital and analog go to my audio receiver, but the analog could run a powered speaker system if needed
<BluesKaj> ted586947, yes good idea
<BluesKaj> !hydrogen
<BluesKaj> !info hydrogen
<ubottu> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1build1 (wily), package size 4799 kB, installed size 18368 kB
<BluesKaj> !info cadence
<ubottu> Package cadence does not exist in wily
<ted586947> BluesKaj:  kxstudio meta packages going with removal of JACK - i must have got them in a PPA
<ted586947> right thats all done - quite a lot gone - should it need a reboot
<BluesKaj> do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<BluesKaj> ted586947,^
<ted586947> BluesKaj: how would I know?
<BluesKaj> just type it in the terminal or search in the package manager
<ted586947> yes pulseaudio is installed according to synaptic
<BluesKaj> it's your choice , it can help in some cases, don't let my prejudices affect your choices :-)
<BluesKaj> but if you decide to uninstall it use purge
<ted586947> bit bizzare - reset vlc prefs to default - launched it on a video - audio played - the VLC preferences popped up i clicked on and they disappearted - the audio stopped
<ted586947> im happy to purge pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> ted586947, check audio devices
<BluesKaj> on vlc
<BluesKaj> ok purge pulse then reboot
<ted586947> in vlc theres a list of about 30 audio devices - most of them duplicates
<BluesKaj> yeah, just choose the first analog
<BluesKaj> and in the tools/audio choose alsa output in the drop down
<ted586947> BluesKaj: that works - it always resets to the notworking one
<ted586947> purging pulseaudio now then rebooting - hope to see you on the other side, tx for the guidance so far
<BluesKaj> once the tools/audio settings are saved then go back to audio devices and choose one analog , it could be your choice in system settings multimedia needs to be changed to alsa
<BluesKaj> once the tools/audio settings are saved then go back to audio devices and choose one analog , it could be your choice in system settings multimedia needs to be changed to alsa
<BluesKaj> ted586947,^
<BluesKaj> ted586947, just ignore the pulse option...it still shows up due to the bluetooth libs I think
<ted586947> rebooted with progress -  now - youtube audio working fine - dragon player audio working fine - System Settings Audio the tests play fine - vlc still no audio until I select the correct audio device
<BluesKaj> yeah that's a problem with vlc, my setup requires the same reset
<BluesKaj> if i want to listen thru my wireless headphones I use the analog setting in vlc audio devices
<ted586947> BluesKaj: its so odd - its still defaults to the not working NVIDIA device despite resetting
<ted586947> just vlc - the rest seems to be working fine - odd cos VLC has been such a reliable prog for me for years
<BluesKaj> ted586947, are you saving the setting in vlc/tools/audio?
<BluesKaj> make sure alsa is the default at the top of the list in systemsettings>multimedia>devicepreference>music
<ted586947> i jusdt did that - restarted vlc - launched a file in vlc got 1 second of audio then silence - like my just set vlc prefs got overridden somehow just after launch
<ted586947> i only have one now in systemsettings>multimedia>devicepreference>music just "Default" - but the test on it plays audio fine
<ted586947> purging vlc then reinstalling just to check if that makes a difference
<finetundra> ted586947: have you already tried deleting your config data for, it's vlc right?
<ted586947> yep tried that a few times unfortunately
<finetundra> Ok
<ted586947> somewhere VLCs prefs are getting overridden - so even if i save the correct ones  a second after launch they are reset back to the broken option - well getting all my audio bar vlc working is good progress :)
<BluesKaj> ted586947, http://imgur.com/MqyYXYm and  http://imgur.com/4jtjEdh
<ted586947> BluesKaj: first pic (VLC) is the same as mine - second pic SystemSettings all I got is "Default" - no "alsa" or "pulseaudio" options
<BluesKaj> ted586947, just ignore the pulse audio when it appears, alsa should show up after a reboot
<ted586947> i could purge reinstall alsa ?
<BluesKaj> no need
<BluesKaj> make sure you have alsa and alsa-utils installed
<BluesKaj> alsa-base
<BluesKaj> too
<ted586947> yes all three are there
<BluesKaj> oops no more alsa base, I forgot
<BluesKaj> ok I
<BluesKaj> I'm on a dev OS so things have changed here
<ted586947> thanks for your help mate
<ted586947> BluesKaj: ^^^
<BluesKaj> it's been a long day, think i'm done
<BluesKaj> np ted586947 , hope it works out
<ted586947> been quite a journey :) but all of it is now working so
<ted586947> its just a minor glitch in vlc left but
<ted586947> i needed to clear out a lot of the cruft that was in there anyway to narrow it down
<ted586947> and you helped a lot so cheers and have a good night ;)
<somebodyunimport> test
<somebodyunimport> ok cool
<Chris______> hi again. back trying to get some help with my kubuntu problem: once my laptop goes to sleep, it never wakes up. and that only happens when it's plugged into ac power. reinstalled everything once more a couple of hours ago. same behavior on the live cd. once it freezes, i have to take out the battery, otherwise it's stuck and won't boot anything, can't even get into bios. i'm on the latest kubuntu on a lenovo ideapad s205
<Chris______> i got some help earlier today from someone who helped me figure out it only happend on ac power. but i'm still stuck
<Chris______> anyone have any ideas? already tried different video drivers
<Chris______> ctrl+alt+f1/f7 does nothing when it's frozen, no hdd activity or anything
<Chris______> i'm not feeling ignored, i know it's pretty idle here
<regedit> what causes Kubuntu's Dolphin view to refresh when file actions are taken (like create/move file etc) ?
<Benny_> Hallo i've got a big problem. I startet sudo apt-get remove java* Now many system files are gone and i dont knoe how to repair.
<regedit> i'm not seeing that happen in KDE on other distros, it seems to be an open bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244163
<ubottu> KDE bug 244163 in general "Dolphin doesn't refresh the folder list until I press F5" [Normal,Reopened]
<regedit> how come it seems to work on Kubuntu?
<Benny_> Nobody with an idea?
<regedit> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<regedit> not sure how much that helps
<Benny_> I can not start kubuntu any more
<Benny_> i'm hier with live cd
<regedit> did you really literally type "sudo apt-get remove java*" ? or did you type it a little different
<regedit> ah well then recovery measures need to be taken, bit out of my area of knowledge
<Benny_> exactly sudo apt-get remove java*
<Benny_> i think it was a very bad idea :(
<Benny_> if i do a reinstallation, all my installed programes are away?
<regedit> unless your various installation directories ( /usr /opt etc) were on a separate partition, yup
<regedit> and even if they are - i barely know what i'm talking about
<regedit> if there are specific startup messages/errors feel free to ask/research about them
<regedit> it could be an easily remediable issue, could be not
<regedit> the more info you dig up & share the better chances someone actually bothering to help :)
<Benny_> Dolphin, ocular had been deletet. but widows of both applications were still running. after a reboot. im am able to get access trough network. but there ist just a x for my mouse and nothing else
<Benny_> i need to get access to network during recovery mode. nut teher it failed
<Benny__> i will rebbot my other pc now for detailed info
<Benny__> Would it be helpfull if i save all data from / into /home which is on a seperate partition
<Benny__> error: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" X session --- "/usr/bin/startkde" not found; falling back to default session
<Benny__> does anybody know how to get a terminal?
<regedit> ctrl+alt+F1?
<Benny__> yes...thank you very much
<regedit> does apt-get have a history/log of installs/uninstalls? maybe you can see the list of packages that may have gotten uninstalled and simply apt-get install them
<regedit> in openSUSE YaST2 has a nice history log of every update/install/uninstall action that happens, whether automatically or from command line
<Benny__> Thats a very good idea.
<regedit> (or is it zypper)
<regedit> not sure if such concepts exist in the *buntus with apt-get tho
<Benny__> im trying to do apt-get update but ist doesnt work
<regedit> Benny__: "it doesnt work" is never helpful, always gather and report much more information than that
<regedit> if your system sounds horribly broken it might indeed be time to copy away your important data and reformat
<Benny__> :(
<valorie> in a console, please try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<regedit> again - unless you can roll up your sleeves & get down 'n dirty doing a lot of googling, trying things, and researching error message output
<valorie> Benny__: ^^^
<valorie> that should restore you to a working system
<valorie> and then you can fix further from there
<Benny__> My problem: there are nor error messages
<regedit> please describe what *does* happen then
<Benny__> now i've got accsess to terminal and network
<Benny__> only gui ist broken
<regedit> the less you keep us guessing the less patience we lose :)
<Benny__> it says 10 packages can bee updated
<valorie> then paste or type exactly what I put between the tick marks, Benny__
<valorie> of course don't put in the ticks `
<Benny__> ok
<valorie> regedit: I've been where Benny__ is, and it's sort of scary
<regedit> i remember that too, that's when i started keeping data safely separate from OS installations, and don't get very attached to OS installations anymore
<regedit> i reformat regularly now
<Benny__> My Data ist safe. but i have to install everything again and that takes lots of time
<Benny__> So, what should i type in valorie?
<Benny__> i think i'll try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> that entire thing, you can copy/paste or just copy if you are on a different computer
<bprompt> Benny__:    when you removed java, how many files it listed it was going to remove?   like 20 or 75?
<bprompt> also.. why did you remove java? :/
<Benny__> very much
<Benny__> i wantet to install version 8
<Benny__> and remove 7
<bprompt> Benny__:     you mean, it was like 100 files to remove?
<Benny__> ja
<Benny__> yes
<bprompt> hmmm I see.... hmmm
<bprompt> likely apt-get, removed a bunch of dependencies that weren't java specific, but system, usually
<Benny__> yes i thik so too
<bprompt> yes, I've seen it doing that, I think is some flaw in apt-get when removing packages, it hoses unspecific ones
<bprompt> Benny__:    well, that means.. you hosed kubuntu pretty much :/
<Benny__> yes i did
<bprompt> Benny__:    hmmm you could just do a reinstall.... as far as installing everything... what does that mean? how many packages? do you even keep a list of what packages you ever installed?
<Benny__> but im looking hopefully on valories tips
<Benny__> no i dont have such a list. but there is a log file somewhere
<bprompt> well, I'd think a dist-upgrade, will simply do, over a network, what you can do with the usb installation, only difference is, that the usb will do it 25times faster
<Benny__> it's back again. Thank you very much
<bprompt> Benny__:     what you can salvage is your $HOME directory, that one keeps all your configurations, which are a hassle to redo, font settings, session settings, workspace, themes, caches, aliases and such, so... you'd want to back that up before a reinstall
<Benny__> No reinstall nessecary. ist works fone again
<bprompt> alrite, all's well that ends well :)
<bprompt> Benny__:    now as far as java, just install on top of older version, it'll get updated in place
<bprompt> Benny__:     btw, you'd want to make an image of the system, and keep it around, so you can put it back when something happens
<bprompt> with something like Clonezilla
<Benny__> i'll do this soon. now i have to work. :(
<bprompt> k
#kubuntu 2015-12-04
<NoCode> why is kubuntu using 5gb of RAM? O.o
<Guest56494> hello
<Guest56494> Very different than 14.04
<Guest56494> Yet very much the same
<Guest56494> New user here
<denza252> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<excalibr> Anyone else who have kubuntu-ci ppa added having this problem when trying to install akonadi-backend-sqlite
<excalibr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<excalibr>  akonadi-backend-sqlite : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-4-2
<excalibr> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<excalibr> Hi lordievader o/
<lordievader> Morning.
<lordievader> Why do I allways see people with problems with the Kubuntu-CI ppa?
<excalibr> erm side effect of bleeding edge? :P
<lordievader> I suppose.
<excalibr> lordievader, a search for package qtbase-abi-5-4-2 on packages.ubuntu.com returned zero result. But if you look at the deps list of akonadi-backend-sqlite, qtbase-abi-5-4-2 is there in the list and marked as virtual package. Is this to be expected for virtual package?
<lordievader> I don't really know. I'd ask that in #kubuntu-devel, I'
<lordievader> m sure they can answer that.
<pa> hi, i am running ubuntu 15.10, but i would like to  install kubuntu-desktop on it. The problem is that if i do, and then run kde, things go wrong and i see a all black desktop
<pa> what do i have to delete from the home to reset kde plasma desktop?
<pa> i see there are various stuff in .config
<pa> also, can i leave lightdm as login manager?
<pa> when i tried to install kubuntu-desktop it always tried to replace that
<clivejo> kubuntu uses the sddm login manager
<pa> clivejo, ok, but can i somehow replace it with lightdm?
<clivejo> no idea, never tried that
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Tiny UI issue that I can't seem to fix. My tooltips font colour is white, on a light grey background. I tried changing the colour settings in KDE but im not sure I know where the right colours for these tooltips are
<hazamonzo> Any pointers?
<denza242> hazamonzo: I'd expect tooltip font is the same color as the normal font
<denza242> color
<hazamonzo> denza242: Yeah you would think so but not in my case
<hazamonzo> I've screenshot it but the screenshot tools doesn't pickup tooltips
<denza242> weird
<denza242> hazamonzo: what color palette u using?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<hazamonzo> denza242: The default with 15.10
<denza242> hi BluesKaj I fixed my install
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<denza242> now I just have to reinstall the countless packages I had
<hazamonzo> hmmm
<hazamonzo> So i think i found the KDE tooltip colours (i tested it)
<hazamonzo> But not my GTK apps
<BluesKaj> hey denza242, hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> Hey hey
<hazamonzo> So yeah. Im not sure why but KDE tooltip colours are not the same as GTP app tooltip colours from what i cna tell
<hazamonzo> *can
<hazamonzo> Take for example, MySQL Workbench
<hazamonzo> Im not sure if anyone is using that but you probably have the same tooltip issue as I do if so
<hazamonzo> Hmmm looks like this guy had the same issue and a potential solution http://www.iwillfolo.com/how-to-change-gtk-apps-tooltips-text-and-background-color/
<hazamonzo> Looks like its a gnome solution though
<hazamonzo> Well... If anyone has any thoughts then ping me :)
<excalibr> hazamonzo, which plasma version
<hazamonzo> excalibr: Im guessing its version 5 (assuming that is what is shipped with Kubuntu 15.10 ?)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, plasmashell -v will tell you the version
<hazamonzo> ahh okay
<hazamonzo> plasmashell 5.4.2
<BluesKaj> right
<qaiser> hi
<BluesKaj> hi qaiser
<qaiser> hi
<qaiser> blu
<qaiser> bye
<Asach> How do I get rid of KDE Wallet dialogue box popping up everytime? I already have disabled it in settings.. 15.10 version
<BluesKaj> Asach, in system settings>account details>KDE wallet?
<Asach> YBlueKaj, yes I already have unticked it
<BluesKaj> have you logged out and in again ?
<Asach> yes... I eve restarted laptop
<denza242> is there a way to get keys for PPAs after you add them, or do I have to remove and re-add them
<BluesKaj> no just add the key afterwards and apt update
<denza242> BluesKaj: how do I add the key :o
<lordievader> denza242: apt-key ;)
<lordievader> denza242: Specifically: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key-id>
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxx
<denza242> BluesKaj lordievader can I add multiple keys at once?
<lordievader> denza242: Yes, hence the recv-keys and not recv-key ;)
<denza242> ah
 * denza242 wanders off to add the keys
<denza242> lordievader so this would be the key id, right? "A8AA1FAA3F055C03"
<denza242> er, a key id
<lordievader> Looks like one.
<genii> Just use the last 8 characters
<BluesKaj> denza242, if you got it from the same page as the ppa
<denza242> I got it from the error messages spit out by apt-get after running update
<BluesKaj> the key should be listed on the ppa page in launchpad
<BluesKaj> usually in blue text
<lordievader> apt-get will also list it after an update.
<denza242> hmm, now my other problem is, I apparently have broken packages
<denza242> so I tried to install muon, which said I needed to install libmuon... and well here's what happened (minus the cruft) https://spit.mixtape.moe/view/9c234564
<genii> denza242: Looks like whatever PPAs you have are messing up the dependencies
<denza242> I guess so
 * denza242 shrugs
<BluesKaj> root?? why >
<denza242> looks like I must bear having to use a command line
<BluesKaj> ?
<denza242> *for package stuff
<BluesKaj> sudo works
<denza242> butbutbut
<genii> denza242: You could find the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives and dpkg -i --force-depends them
<BluesKaj> no buts about it
<hangman13us> guys, anyone with experience of KMail client? I just configured it to work with my accounts but the sorting of e-mails driving me nuts...
<hangman13us> PM if someone is able to help - 10x
<bprompt> hangman13us:   haven't used kmail myself for quite a while =|
<hangman13us> bprompt - which mail client you use? I'd like something with MS Outlook functionality (calendar mainly).
<bprompt> hmm I use gmail, just the browser UI for know :)
<hangman13us> Hm, okay.
<hangman13us> I actually use 5-6 mails (so I thought POP3 might be a good idea).
<bprompt> I used to use for a while kcheckgmail
<hangman13us> To combine few into a single point of access.
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> hangman13us:    you know the difference between pop3 and imap, right?
<hangman13us> Yes, I don't want deletion of my mails in the client to be applied online.
<hangman13us> I think I will spend some more time trying to find a solution to my problem.
<hangman13us> And I may then seek other client
<hangman13us> :(
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> hangman13us:    with pop3, deletion of mails occur in the mail client only, and the mail server online, is left empty, like picking up mail at  a mailbox, the box is full, you show up, pick it up, the mailbox is empty, and "you" keep the mail in your system
<hangman13us> Okay so I need IMAP then.
<hangman13us> The other option where I use my client independently from the online client.
<hangman13us> I think that Evolution maybe my thing.
<bprompt> hangman13us:     maybe... anyhow, imap  is, you show up at the mailbox, go through it, delete, read, archive, compose, and when done, the mailbox has all the changes, and the changes will reflect on any device accessing it, because is the same mailbox(server) with your data
<bprompt> hangman13us:    dunno... I use Thunderbird for a bit a while ago, was good
<hangman13us> It doesn't have calendar with it.
<hangman13us> :(
<hangman13us> I like it.
<hangman13us> But now I look at this K-Mail. It doesn't have calendar ether.
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> hangman13us:   to be fair, most email cleints don't  =)
<bprompt> hangman13us:    what's the calendar about? you get one in MS Outlook, because  Oulook does email, besides other things, like alarms and scheduling
<hangman13us> Evolution has. Just reading for it now.
<hangman13us> My need is actually to combine e-mails and calendars in one client I can use.
<bprompt> now, kde does have a calendar app, check Korganizer, or alarm app, kalarm, there's also a ktimetracker and such, you can check for PIM apps in the kde sections in Muon Software Center
<hangman13us> so far Evolution seems as the best option for m.
<hangman13us> so far Evolution seems as the best option for me=
<hangman13us> so far Evolution seems as the best option for me.
<bprompt> @echo off
<keithzg> I guess hangman13us is long gone, but it's worth mentioning for posterity that Kontact combines KMail, KOrganizer and more into a single app; no reason to dismiss them just because they're runnable as separate apps as well!
<valorie> keithzg: I think there is a hangman game available
<valorie> from kdegames
<valorie> not all are ported yet, but they welcome help doing that
<keithzg> valorie: Ah no I was talking about the user that was inquiring about mail+calendar applications earlier, heh.
<valorie> ah, the user
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> haven't read all my scrollback yet
<keithzg> hehe no problem
<valorie> kontact has been a PIM suite for a long time
<valorie> like since kde3 days I believe
<keithzg> Yup, I used it extensively back then.
<valorie> I used it then
<valorie> just kmail though
<denza242> khangman iirc
<denza242> bah, minitube still conflicts with the vlc backend for phonon
 * keithzg uses youtube-dl as his youtube client ;)
<denza242> mpv has built in ytdl support now :3
<ZenMan> Hi I had a problem trying to install kubuntu 15.10,  I did a fresh install and it get to the login screen, i put the correct password in and then it goes blank for a sec and then goes back to the login screen
<keithzg> ZenMan: Not 100% sure it's the cause but that often happens if there's no free space on the partition (or it's mounted read-only for some reason).
<ZenMan> 200gig space, and it is not read only, it is a duel boot
<keithzg> ZenMan: Hmm. Well, lets make sure, try logging into a failsafe session, or press ctrl+alt+f2 or such and log in to a terminal, and run "touch test".
<keithzg> (You can poke around a bit more in general then too)
<ZenMan> I type in touch test and get nothing
<valorie> ZenMan: maybe in that console do a `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> to make sure everything is updated
<ZenMan> ok but im only on 14.04,  i tried to upgrade to 14.10 but it tries to go to 15.04
<valorie> any reason you want to stay on 14.04?
<valorie> honestly, 15.10 is great
<valorie> and you said above that's what you installed?
<ZenMan> no, but can upgrade to 14.10 so i can upgrade to 15.10
<valorie> well, you'll have to stop by 15.04 that way
<ZenMan> and cant install 15.10 fresh as it just keep me in the login screen and wont go anywhere
<valorie> I meant in your 15.10 install
<valorie> go directly to the console rather than logging in
<valorie> and do that `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` in there
<valorie> might fix it
<valorie> usually does
<keithzg> ZenMan: Yeah, that "touch test" spit nothing back at you means that the filesystem is indeed writable, so valorie's suggestion is definitely the next step.
<shutin> Does Kubuntu support different resolutions on multiple monitors? I want to run 1 4k monitor and 2 1920x1080s
<keithzg> shutin: Yup, different resolutions are most definitely supported (typing from a heterogenous setup like that right now).
<keithzg> Different DPI settings unfortunately isn't possible yet AFAIK, although that's coming with Wayland.
<shutin> great! Do you know if you can have different text scaling on those different monitors?
<ZenMan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ZenMan> it might take me time but i will win!  LOL
<valorie> hmmm
<shutin> because you know, with 4k things can wind up looking very tiny
<valorie> you might install backports ppa, ZenMan
<valorie> sec and I'll get the command
<keithzg> shutin: No, unfortunately that's the part that hasn't landed yet; the per-display scaling is coming with Wayland which is replacing X11 as the fundamental layer that underlies all GUIs on Linux.
<valorie> ZenMan: `sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports`
<valorie> then up-arrow and do the update && upgrade again
<keithzg> shutin: Although that *should* be runnable fairly soon, with some caveats; work on KDE's implementation of Wayland seems to be proceeding at an impressively fast pace!
<shutin> keithzg, ah thanks. i knew I had heard something to that effect. The new Fedora 23 has Wayland I believe
<ZenMan> 201 upgraded, 10 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ZenMan> step in the right direction
<ZenMan> well have to go get the wife so i will have to finish this later, thaks for the help
<keithzg> shutin: Yup, and it's runnable in theory in Kubuntu 15.10 too, I just don't believe it's feature-complete yet in terms of the KDE implementation or the driver support necessarily. But yeah, it's starting to be available, IIRC the next Fedora version is even targetting it being the default.
<keithzg> shutin: Most of the news comes out of Martin Gräßlin's blog, so you can read up on the latest developments on that front at http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/tag/wayland/
<shutin> oh cool, thanks!
<keithzg> No problem :)
<shutin> keithzg, damn, the snow on that page really tripped me out there for a second
<keithzg> shutin: hehe
<shutin> it pauses too, if you background the window
<keithzg> Oh hey, that it does.
<keithzg> Hmm, every time KAlarm pops up a message for my coworker on 15.10, Akonadi claims a crash.
#kubuntu 2015-12-05
<keithzg> Probably the same as https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355253, guess I can check when the next alarm goes off in 5 minutes, heh.
<ubottu> KDE bug 355253 in KAlarm resource "kalarm causes akonadi resource crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<keithzg> Hmm how do you set the start-day of the month in Plasma 5.4?
<keithzg> sorry, of the week I mean
<keithzg> Ouch, guess it isn't necessarily possible, that sucks. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<keithzg> QLocale seems like a *huge* regression from the functionality that KLocale provided.
<frogpond> currently installing Kubuntu 15.10 on lenovo ideacentre
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to stop the screen from going to sleep when I don't move the mouse, what setting is that?
<LogicalDash> ok, never mind, Energy Saving
<ngaio> how do I unmount an MTP device that is mounted in Dolphin (on 15.10)?
<keithzg> ngaio: MTP devices aren't mounted per se, it's just a protocol for talking; you can unplug them without fear.
<ngaio> keithzg, dolphin blocks gphoto2's access to the device
<ngaio> another way of asking my question is to ask "how do I tell dolphin to relinquish the MTP device?"
<keithzg> ngaio: That's strange, there shouldn't be any sort of locking like that going on. That should only happen if the device thinks an operation is taking place but it isn't being completed.
<ngaio> keithzg, I'm pretty certain it's using gphoto2 under the hood to display the device contents of this particular MTP device (nexus 4). I know from using libgphoto2 in my own code that libgphoto2 needs to an explicit free call, or alternatively it times out after some minutes
<ngaio> until then, the device is "mounted" i.e. locked by the process
<keithzg> ngaio: I'd be pretty surprised if it was using gphoto2, since libgphoto2-6 isn't a dependency of dolphin. Digikam uses it, for instance, but Dolphin just uses the MTP KIO slave.
<ngaio> keithzg, interesting
<ngaio> in any case, something is blocking libgphoto2's access to the device, therefore the need to "unmount" it
<ngaio> perhaps I should send a message to the kfm-devel mailing list about this
<keithzg> ngaio: I'd almost suggest first trying plugging the device in and using gphotos2 without any KDE stuff running, see if that's actually the problem.
<ngaio> I know it's the problem :-)
<ngaio> it's easy to reproduct
<ngaio> reproduce*
<keithzg> You've tried running in a session without?
<ngaio> I've been testing it under Unity, XFCE, & KDE plasma 5 / KF5
<ngaio> with the GVFS type environments (Unity, Gnome, XFCE etc.) it's easy. you just request gvfs to "unmount" it and the libgphoto2 can access it
<ngaio> but I am unable to find the equivalent function in KDE plasma 5 / KF5
<keithzg> So on the same machine in XFCE it works? Better yet, on the same machine without any of the gnome infrastructure running by default either (ex. in an openbox session) it works?
<ngaio> 'solid-hardware unmount udi' doesn't work either
<ngaio> yes it works, because my code instructs the desktop environment to "unmount" the device first, if it is "mounted"
<ngaio> my code uses libgphoto2 directly to access the device, so it bypasses Gnome etc. I just want Gnome and KDE and the rest get out of the way to allow libgphoto2 to do it's thing
<ngaio> a user would come across the same issue when using gphoto2 from the command line
<keithzg> *shrug* I'm just wondering if you've verified that it's actually KF5 specifically that's getting in your way by testing the same exact machine but outside of either a GNOME(-derivative) or KDE session.
<ngaio> keithzg, why so? if you have an android device > 4.0 you can try it yourself. Just run gphoto2 --list-folders from the command line and see it's error message, before and after displaying the device contents in dolphin
<keithzg> ngaio: Heh well gphoto2 doesn't work for me whether or not I've accessed the device via Dolphin, I just get "*** Error (-1: 'Unspecified error') ***"
<keithzg> I'm still on 14.04 on the system in front of me.
<ngaio> keithzg, for example I'm in Unity now. I run dolphin, browse the device, and gphoto2 gives *** Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device') ***
<ngaio> I close dolphin, and gphoto2 works as expected
<ngaio> I can reproduce it the same way if I'm in plasma 5 too, it makes no difference
<keithzg> ngaio: So wait, your problem goes away as soon as you close Dolphin in Plasma 5 too?
<ngaio> btw you have to unlock the device first
<ngaio> or else it can't scan it
<keithzg> Oh it's unlocked.
<keithzg> I can click then on it in Dolphin and browse just fine.
<ngaio> keithzg, no that's a difference. Under unity, it relinquishes it immediately
<ngaio> under plasma you need to wait some time for it to time out
<keithzg> ngaio: Hmm, interesting.
<ngaio> quite some minutes as I recall
<keithzg> ngaio: Does a process linger, then? On Kubuntu 14.04, for instance, if I have a Dolphin window open and I've opened up my Nexus 5X to browse it, I can see a process for the MTP KIO slave.
<keithzg> It vanishes once I close that Dolphin instance.
<ngaio> let me login into plasma and see
<ngaio> brb
<ngaio> keithzg, so it turns out that I was partly wrong about dolphin. If you close it completely when it's running within plasma 5, it does relinquish control of the MTP android device
<ngaio>  which is good
<ngaio> however if you browse somewhere else other than the MTP device, e.g. home folder, it still keeps control of the device
<keithzg> ngaio: I bet if you look you'll see that an mtp kio process is still running.
<ngaio> yes just checked that
<ngaio> it is
<ngaio> does KDE provide a way taking a request that it close that slave process?
<keithzg> ngaio: I'd guess that'd be doable via dbus, but I'll admit that's just a guess.
 * keithzg scurries off home for the night
<lordievader> Good morning.
<realmkeeper> good evening :)
<realmkeeper> Is, or has, anyone running kubuntu on the following...
<realmkeeper> http://www.dell.com/au/p/xps-13-9350-laptop/pd?oc=y51of94au&model_id=xps-13-9350-laptop
<realmkeeper> ?
<lordievader> That is a rather specific question...
<realmkeeper> lordievader: you mean me? Yes, I'm interested as to whether Kubuntu would install without problem on that laptop
<realmkeeper> lordievader: But, I would consider any other, too... Kaos is interesting
<lordievader> realmkeeper: Yes, specific questions like that rarely get an answer. Anyhow linlap doesn't list it yet. http://www.linlap.com/dell That says nothing however.
<realmkeeper> Okay. Thanks lordievader
<realmkeeper> lordievader: But the way, in KDE I usually make the top right corner a hotspot to show all desktops. In the past, in the "Buttons" custom window I would put a spacer or two between the corner and close button, to that I wouldn't accidentally activate the hot corner when aiming for the close button...
<realmkeeper> but, in the new KDE, the "spacer" is missing/gone. Where would I put feedback for that?
<lordievader> Most likely on bugs.kde.org
<realmkeeper> Technically not a bug, but okay. Thanks.
<lordievader> That or kde's brainstorm thing.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Draco_> Anyone around for a quick question? ....
<BluesKaj> Draco_, yes
<Draco_> I have a Toshiba Satellite  and I am trying to update to Werewolf ... but I can't get my computer to boot from the USB ... I have a feeling it is going to be an OEM issue, but I'd rather ask to be sure about it
<Draco_> I set the bios to boot from the USB first ... then CD/DWD then HDD ... but it skips the USB in teh boot sequence
<BluesKaj> how did you create the OS iso ?
<Draco_> I'm currently on Kubuntu 14.04 ...
<Draco_> I downloaded it from the Kubuntu torrent site .. everything is good ... go through the startup disk creator without issue ... but it just won't bot from USB
<Draco_> I can get around it when I have time to go grab a blank DVD ... but I was hoiping to have it done before I leave work this morning
<BluesKaj> I recommend you use dd to copy the iso to the usb , it's more reliable than 'creator' and it will be bootable
<Draco_> dd?  Can I get that through Muon?
<BluesKaj> dd is a terminal command
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> strange the bot has no info
<Draco_> no worries ... I just got a call .. be back in a few
<BluesKaj> Draco_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device
<BluesKaj> ignore that post above
<BluesKaj> Draco_, http://superuser.com/questions/351814/how-to-copy-an-iso-image-onto-usb-with-dd
<rohan> HELP
<rohan> i have installed kubuntu recently but by ethernet do not connect automatically
<rohan> what should i do?
<lordievader> Draco_: Or try Unetbootin.
<BluesKaj> unetbootin is almost as bad as creator IME
<lordievader> It worked for me.
<BluesKaj> dd is still easier and more reliable
<Draco_> well ... thank you for the suggestions ... I'm going to give the DVD a shot later and see if I can make that work -- figure out the USB issue later .... if it's still not working, I will likely be back.  Thanks for the assist -- but of course, when I finally take the time to ask my question on a forum, work finally starts getting busy ...
<CoffeeJ> good evening pals today is a good day hope for u too
<floown> Hello
<floown> I have lost my taskbar, how can I launch it again, please?
<foormea> floown: taskbar or the whole panel?
<floown> The whole panel
<floown> foormea:
<foormea> right-cick on your desktop and "add panel"
<foormea> once you've got your panel you can add widgets in it
<foormea> by clicking the button that looks like 3 horizontal lines stacked up
<foormea> does it work?
<floown> My Kubuntu is in a VM (virtualbox) so I have no desktop
<floown> foormea:
<floown> I have restart the session, the panel is back
<excalibr> https://i.imgur.com/gJ2vPy0.png :(
<jeferson> hello
#kubuntu 2015-12-06
<Finetunrda_> Hey folks, can anyone help me with forwarding audio over ssh?
<mrbinaer> Finetunrda_: Pulseaudio has the capability to stream over the Network. There is a good answor at http://superuser.com/questions/231920/forwarding-audio-like-x-in-ssh#311830.
<ubernoob> hi. just curious how i can change the default application for playing audio cd's if anyone knows? Thanks.
<ayy-lmao> when i try to install a driver for my usb adapter using windows wireless drivers it keeps telling me i need to install ndiswrapper but the thing is ive already installed it and reinstalled it multiple times
<ayy-lmao> it does it for both the gui ind console
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> yo...
<CoffeeJ> good mornin could someone walk me through the pgp setup of kmail please thx in advance
<excalibr> good mythical morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<excalibr> good mythical morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning excalibr
<anon__> What is the best/stable input method to write Japanese on Kubuntu 15.10?
<lordievader> anon__: Last time I did that I think I used ibus + mozc.
<anon__> I can not find any instructions for the installation. Nothing pops up under search term "Japanese" on kubuntu.org
<lordievader> anon__: http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2013/01/28/setting-up-japanese-input-on-kubuntu-12-dot-04/
<lordievader> Those are older instructions but I suppose in the general term they still apply.
<anon__> I just reinstalled my system 5 minutes ago because it froze 3-4 times per hours. Thx for the help but I want to keep looking for newer instructions.
<kInGOFjames7> hi!! is there anyone who uses a Thinkpad T510,... how does kubuntu work well with it
<kInGOFjames7> for version 15.10
<mparillo> I have had good luck with a T410, and I find this: http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_t510
<anon__> Is it possible to create live usb sticks of other Linux distributions with the Kubuntu start disk creator or does that only work with Ubuntu/Kubuntu distros?
<lordievader> Should work with any iso.
<lordievader> Any iso containing a live-cd that is.
<anon__> thx
<legodude> hey, anyone know about wireless network priority? in network manager?
<lordievader> Are you referring to the network metric?
<BluesKaj> legodude, which priority do you mean ?
<mozg> i don't understand ,can you explain?
<BluesKaj> mozg, to whom is the question directed?
<legodude> BluesKaj: sorry, wireless network priority
<legodude> there is a box in KDE netowrk manager
<legodude> IE, I have two wlans visible, and always want it to join my home network rather than the other one if both are in range
<legodude> sometimes the priorty is a cost metric and lower is better
<legodude> sometimes the reverse
<lordievader> legodude: Propbably the one it tries to connect to first if both in range.
<legodude> I was just curious if higher priority is high number, or low number
<lordievader> Indeed, good question.
<legodude> couldn't find any documentation
<BluesKaj>  set it up to auto connect to a particular connection, that is your LAN, unless you have permission to connect to the other as well, then you have to make a choice
<DDR> I'm having some audio glitches with VLC streaming music on 15.10. I'd like to try a different backend. I'm currently using Phonon GStreamer, can anyone recommend a likely candidate?
<legodude> with priority settings, it should automatically do the right thing so I don't have to manually futz with it
<lordievader> legodude: You can of course test it if you have multiple networks available.
<BluesKaj> DDr yes phonon-backend-vlc
<DDR> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> DDR,^
<DDR> Seems to be working, so far.
<BluesKaj> I don't stream, but vlc-backend handles the mkv wrapper better than gstreamer
<DDR> I'm currently streaming AAC.
<DDR> I also take back what I said about the switched backend working. I'm going to try another media player.
<BluesKaj> DDR, also phonon4qt5-backend-vlc might help
<DDR> I grabbed that one on general principle, since it's twin was installed. What does it do?
<BluesKaj> and vlc-noix for terminal use
<BluesKaj> er vlc-nox
<DDR> oo, I didn't know about that one
<floown> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi floown
<floown> plasmashell has crash (the panel disapear) so I have relaunch it with de "plasmashell" command. I have do a "z" and a "bg" to have the hand again, but some lines continue to appear in my terminal : http://pastebin.com/0Pur1W1j
<floown> What can I do?
<lordievader> floown: Do you still have access to krunner? If so you can run 'kstart plasmashell'.
<DDR> floown: I know there's an actual solution to this, but I usually just switch to a different shell. :p
<DDR> aarg, different music player, different backend, same problem.
<DDR> I guess the problem could be in the stream, but I find that unlikely because the stream works fine on my phone.
<lordievader> kstart takes care of nohupping and putting it in the background ;)
<floown> Ok thanks !
<TNVolFan> Hey ya'll.  I trashed my eth0 inside of my VMWare Virtual Machine for 15.10.  Can anyone give me some assistance in getting that back up?  I just can't connect to the internet from within VM.
<TNVolFan> The VMWare settings are  Bridged and Replicated network state
<TNVolFan> I was trying to use my belkin wireless network dongle inside of the VM by connecting it so I could play around with aircrack and accidently deleted my eth0, so now just trying to get it back
#kubuntu 2016-12-05
<rockerst1r1990> pls help when installing from source...when do i need make install and then when do i use sudo make install??
<rockerst1r1990> im having trust issues with this one specific software.lol
<rockerst1r1990> pls help when installing from source...when do i need make install and then when do i use sudo make install??
<sting84ray> Newbie:  problem with kodi installation. running on linux system not sure now what I did.  but system crashes cannot power off or exit everything is freezing.  I added fusion fresh start and the program does not do anything.  can you help?
<sting84ray> hello rimd2r
<efloid> i just read about how the leader of kubuntu resigned last year.  kubuntu should be disbanded and people should be redirected to neon.  its not fair because ppl don't know about kubuntu's status
<lordievader> I think I heard Riddel himself say that Kubuntu doesn't have a leader, never had one.
<valorie> efloid: the *founder* of Kubuntu left
<valorie> one of the leaders, yes
<valorie> Neon is a different product, for a different set of users
<valorie> and i'm a part of both teams, although much more involved in Kub. than neon
<valorie> efloid: if you want to know our status, read kubuntu.org, as usual
<valorie> you can't make me stop working on kubuntu, LOL
<valorie> off to sleep now though
<efloid> thank you guys for kubuntu
<efloid> i guess kubuntu is the more stable release which makes sense
<efloid> its good to have both
<efloid> but i wish it would be easier to use the neon archive with yakkety
<acheronuk> efloid: That is Neon's choice, insofar as they choose to only build their packages on and for the LTS ubuntu releases
<acheronuk> which I can see the logic for, as they are only concerned with new KDE, and building for ubuntu releases that will only be around for 9 months is a lot of effort for no real gain
<yossarianuk> Hmm - i'm getting segfaults when trying to use virt-manager for any vm's - i think its nvidia driver related
<yossarianuk> i.e virt-manager loads fine, however when I click on a vm (KVM) virft-manager crashes
<yossarianuk> virt-manager[21155]: segfault at 80 ip 00007f09e7077285 sp 00007fff0f3c6148 error 6 in libnvidia-eglcore.so.375.20[7f09e63ec000+1649000]
<yossarianuk> i'd avoid nvidia 375.20 driver for time being - screen locking also breaks
<acheronuk> there are bad reports on it, so I have been avoiding
<yossarianuk> yeah, its the most unstable verison in years...
<yossarianuk> new version should be out in about a week though
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> Brb
<IrcsomeBot1> Kai Sen was removed by: Kai Sen
<Hazamonzo1> ugh pain...
<Hazamonzo1> Just installed Kubuntu 16.10 on VirtualBox. For whatever reason the keyboard is being picked up okay and I can move the mouse on the guest OS but I can't click / select anything in the Kubuntu UI
<Hazamonzo1> However it was working up until a quick restart
<Hazamonzo1> Has there been any big changes to the underlying Kubuntu UI that might be cause#ing me issues?
<Hazamonzo1> Any thoughts BluesKaj ? :)
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo1, no, I'm not much on VMs. They never quite measure up , so I use OSs on real partitions
<BluesKaj> less convenience, but I prefer reality
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Fair enough
<hazamonzo> I kinda have something working now although its a little unstable
<yossarianuk> you could try KVM instead - works well aside from proper 3d unless you use passthrough (then its the fast 3d you can get in a vm at present)
<yossarianuk> *fastest*
<yocs0000> nyone who can help here? firefox behaves very strangely .... every time you install a pacakge which can open a pdf, it changes the association in the browser, even f you have chosen the option to save or "ask always" .... what is wrong with it?
<lordievader> Sounds a bit like a system config is being replaced.
<yocs0000> lordievader: it is really weirrd, and I found some bugs logged
<yocs0000> lordievader: but in the system config, the association is correct .... so it is only firefox association that is screwed
<lordievader> Indeed
<yocs0000> lordievader: mmmm .... I will try to debug this thing ....
<yocs0000> lordievader: do you know f a good shoot them up for kubuntu?
<lordievader> yocs0000: Sorry, what?
<yocs0000> lordievader: you know one of those games where go around and shoot things .... with a good physics engine .... my wife is at home with a bad flu and she is an avid player ....
<lordievader> Oh, I'm not really a gamer. Besides this is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<yocs0000> lordievader: I mean for kubuntu of course .... non in general.
<yocs0000> lordievader: to install on the kubuntu laptop.
<lordievader> yocs0000: Yes, but it is not really Kubuntu support ;)
<yocs0000> lordievader: the other issue I have is that when I use muon, after I have installed a pacakge the search function does not work anymore
<yocs0000> lordievader: whatever I put in the search box return and empty result page
<lordievader> I'm sorry, I have no experience with Muon.
<yocs0000> lordievader: yes, I do by hands .... but my wife does not
<lordievader> yocs0000: What I mean is that I cannot help you...
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, that's a bug with muon, I see the same problem, relaunching muon usually solves it
<BluesKaj> well, it's not solved , but it's a workaround
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: thank you .... yes, at the moment we are rlaunching every time.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, also muon yakes a while to reload the reopos and package lists after using install or removal options, check the progess bar on lower right corner after executing, make sure it's closed before doing another search
<BluesKaj> takes a while
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, already doing so, but it does not seem to address the issue
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, yeah, it's a hit and miss bug
<BluesKaj> intermittent
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: you are right .... do you know what causes it/
<yocs0000> ?
<BluesKaj> I wish i did
<v100231> Hi, I am trying to install Kubuntu on a notebook with Nvidia 1060 and Intel HD 530 dual graphics. I am able to boot to the install screen with the nomodeset option, but the installer crashes with the message "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name 1.48 was not provided by any .service files"
<petersaints> #fedora-kde
<AceKing> I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop. I am having trouble with the WiFi not showing up. It is a RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter. I went to this page https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/134 and followed the directions, but still nothing. Can someone help?
<lordievader> AceKing: Is the wireless nic detected?
<AceKing> lordievader: No
<lordievader> AceKing: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo lspci -k'?
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pnf6mf5lf
<lordievader> AceKing: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo iw list'?
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pp5p5ftzp
<lordievader> AceKing: Phy0 is not the RTL?
<AceKing> lordievader: I'm sorry, I don't understand the question
<lordievader> AceKing: Nevermind, what is the output of 'ip link'?
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/py7mlmn55
<lordievader> AceKing: What happens when you run 'sudo ip l s wlo1 up && sudo iw dev wlo1 scan'?
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/p4umbg0ct
<lordievader> Allright, I don't see any problem. What is the problem?
<AceKing> I cannot get onto WiFi. If I try to put a check in the box for WiFi it sometimes will come up, and most of the time wont.
<AceKing> When I first start the laptop, I have no connection unless I hardwire in.
<hateball> AceKing: rfkill list
<hateball> see if it is hard/soft blocked
<hateball> also realtek chipsets are generally terrible
<lordievader> hateball: It can scan ;)
<lordievader> AceKing: Seems to me it is not activated, does the network manger manage it?
<AceKing> https://paste.kde.org/pt3i7kwo1
<AceKing> I cannot see it in the network manager. Even when I click the checkbox, it's hit or miss whether or not it comes up.
<lordievader> AceKing: Do you see it after you restart the network manager? (sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager; Might interrupt your network connection)
<AceKing> lordievader: No
<lordievader> AceKing: Interesting, what is in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<AceKing> https://paste.kde.org/pfrbkmsay
<lordievader> Could you run 'sudo journalctl -u NetworkManager -o cat >/tmp/nm.log' and pastebin the /tmp/nm.log?
<AceKing> https://paste.kde.org/povhtnzfk
<lordievader> AceKing: Is the ethernet device available under NetworkManager?
<AceKing> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> AceKing: This is a laptop right?
<AceKing> Yes
<lordievader> If I read the logs correctly the device wlo1 should be available under the NetworkManager.
<lordievader> There is even a succesful connection to 'DS9' logged.
<AceKing> It's probably from before we restarted the connection.
<AceKing> Sometimes it will connect, and sometimes it wont show at all
<lordievader> Are you able to connect right now, or not?
<AceKing> No
<lordievader> Hmm, does 'sudo iw dev wlo1 scan' give output?
<AceKing> command failed: Network is down (-100)
<lordievader> Interesting, does it provide output after running 'sudo ip l s wlo1 up'?
<AceKing> No
<IrcsomeBot1> ortni was removed by: ortni
<lordievader> AceKing: Interesting. at 15 minutes ago it was able to.
<AceKing> lordievader: I know. And what's funny is I just saw a popup saying that I connectred to DS9, which is my router
<lordievader> AceKing: Could you pastebin the output of 'ip a'?
<AceKing> lordievader: for the hell of it, I just tried unchecking the WiFi and rechecking it. Lost everything again
<lordievader> Hahaha
<lordievader> I get the feeling NetworkManager fails in managing the wireless nic properly.
<AceKing> https://paste.kde.org/pa7rcqk1w
<lordievader> Still in 'down' state.
<AceKing> lordievader: if that's the case, is there a fix?
<lordievader> 'sudo ip l s wlo1 up' does not change that?
<lordievader> AceKing: I think that is the case, I have no proof ;)
<AceKing> lordievader: No, didn't change
<lordievader> AceKing: Could you rerun the 'sudo rfkill list' command?
<AceKing> https://paste.kde.org/pl7lqrzjo
<lordievader> Do things happen after 'sudo rfkill unblock all'?
<lordievader> Not really sure what that acer-wireless does.
<AceKing> Nothing happened after I ran that
<lordievader> Didn't become available in NetworkManager?
<AceKing> No
<lordievader> Hmm
<AceKing> And if I try to tick the WiFi box, it hilights for a second, then goes away
<lordievader> AceKing: Have you read this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<AceKing> lordievader: Not that one
<lordievader> Might be worth to try out.
<AceKing> lordievader: Thank you. I will give that a shot. I appreciate all of your time today
<doni> aaaaaaaaaaa
<doni> HEEEY
<doni> any programer here??
<doni> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME !?!?
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mpo42vr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<menace> what is the normative way on kubuntu/kde to send a notification to all users (which are logged in, like with multiseat)?
<menace> or as administrator?
<mpo42vr> !ops I'm getting spammed with private messages
<ubottu> mpo42vr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<menace> because kdialog does not work when i am another user or a script
<menace> somebody's spamming on freenode?
<genii> mpo42vr: Please don't do that unless there's some actual emergency in the channel
<menace> i keep getting messages about some ostergard or like that
<ikonia> how is that ANYTHING to do with this channel
<genii> mpo42vr: Use /ignore theirname
<mpo42vr> It is about a user of this channel
<mpo42vr> I think you should remove these people
<ikonia> it's about a freenode staff member in 50 channels
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<valorie> mpo42vr: please visit #freenode and report it
<kloeri> mpo42vr: set umode +R to avoid the spam
<ikonia> and you know this - hence why you didn't call the ops in any of the other channels you're in
<mpo42vr> freenode staff
<mpo42vr> I see
<mpo42vr> ikonia: I know this?
<ikonia> well you only called the ops in this channels
<ikonia> not any of other channels you share with the user in question,
<mpo42vr> This is the only channel I'm in
<genii> mpo42vr: No, you're also in #freenode, where they are originating
<ikonia> doesn't look that way
<menace> anyways...
<mpo42vr> I just joined because of the span, kids
<mpo42vr> You are super smart
<mpo42vr> But what do I expect from ikonia
<ikonia> you know me ?
<ikonia> if so - then you must know how to use the ops trigger properly
<mpo42vr> An ikonia special
<lenswipee> hi looking for a distro that will run an old computer designed for winXp. suggestions
<genii> Puppy
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> lubuntu?
<lenswipee> hi looking for a distro that will run an old computer designed for winXp. suggestions
<valorie> lenswipee: as genii said, try puppy
<lenswipee> only puppy?
<hggdh> lenswipee: puppy, xubuntu, lubuntu, mint
<porlosmuertos> cool
<lenswipee> which is the fastest of those 4?
<hggdh> lenswipee: your guess. You will need to experiment
<lenswipee> im sure that data is avaiable
<hggdh> lenswipee: probably, but I do not have it.
#kubuntu 2016-12-06
<schnoodles> Hey guys. Can anyone give me any insight into Konsole and fonts. I just cannot seem to get any new fonts working into it. I copied the new "OverpasS" fonts into ~/.fonts/ then ran fc-cache -f and closed Konsole. Reopened and they did not appear. Not sure if they read fonts from a different directory or has some strict guidelines.
<schnoodles> None of the NerdFonts I installed appear either even though they all appear under Personal Fonts in FontManager.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> sounds like maybe a #kde-devel question, schnoodles
<valorie> sounds like a bug to me, but I don't know if it is looking in ~/.fonts or not
<Unit193> Does konsole run in daemon mode?
<schnoodles> Thanks valorie
<valorie> dunno, Unit193 -- how would I find out?
<valorie> in general, it must be invoked
<Unit193> valorie: Looking at the cmdline options, or cheap test is to close them all out, then open one and check the start time of konsole.
<valorie> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=227&t=29178 shows them
<valorie> hmm, seems more more complete and complicated now, in the real, new konsole
<valorie> I don't know how to judge whether or not it can be run as a daemon
<hggdh> Unit193: only one I know that has a "daemon" mode is quake
<Unit193> hggdh: xfce4-terminal kind of has a 'server' mode, though that quits with the last terminal.
<deeno> kubuntu turns my laptop pad on when it hibernates. I must reboot or shut it off
<valorie> deeno: that's really odd
<valorie> can you do anything about it in systemsettings?
<deeno> It disables when mouse is plugged in?
<deeno> umplug and plug in mouse. simple. it is still a bug
<deeno> I fixed it by repluging the usb mouse.
<deeno> maybe its the Dell hell hardware.
<sintre> ok done lost my mind with this installer with my new laptop lol
<sintre> new dell 3558 , trying to install lts or new version is a nightmare as installer keeps trying to i guess register and failing to do so to the new boot code thing
<sintre> not to mention crashing half the time
<sintre> set it to legacy then somehow isntaller sets it to boot from the other boot method , but fails
<sintre> then i turn it back and prey it works
<sintre> does same with lts version , i give up at this point , makes no sense as installer for regular ubuntu works fine doing this
<sintre> so any people in the "development" circles in here maybe somebody aught to look at this lil problem
<sintre> also , can only install sucessfu;ly like this if i use entire disc , cannot have unique partions
<sintre> plus thats still legacy unsecured boot
<sintre> UEFI specifically
<DarinMiller> what are you trying to find?
<DarinMiller> unacceptable config?
<DarinMiller> need to point to ppa?
<krytarik> Gone.
<lenswipee> after installing nvidia 304 driver (recommended) over builtin noveau driver i'm getting login issues. it keeps reloading the login screen (endless login) after entering my password. help
<hateball> lenswipee: What version of Kubuntu?
<lenswipee> hateball, the latest version
<hateball> And what nvidia chipset
<lenswipee> hateball, Geforce Go 7400
<hateball> lenswipee: Alright, just checking if 304 was indeed the latest supported driver. It is old.
<hateball> lenswipee: Can you read ~/.Xsession-errors and see anything of interest?
<lenswipee> hateball, yes it's old
<hateball> ugh, ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> lenswipee: and make sure that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<lenswipee> hateball, i've reverted back to noveau driver in order to get back on here. will the error logs still be useful?
<hateball> lenswipee: it should save info for a while
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lenswipee> ok
<hateball> lenswipee: any reason for wanting to use nvidia driver? on such an old chipset I'd think nouveau would be up to snuff
<lenswipee> hateball, it's not. it's quite limiting and slow. when i update the driver in the gui it's instantly seems faster. after rebooting i get the strange endless login issues.
<lenswipee> hateball, what to type to get to .xsession-errors?
<hateball> lenswipee: Not sure why it would seem faster by updating the driver, as it gets reloaded on reboot and not at once
<hateball> lenswipee: "cat ~/.xsession-errors"
<hateball> or if you install pastebinit you can just pastebinit $file at once
<lenswipee> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<lenswipee> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<lenswipee> #xsession-errors
<lenswipee> you want to see xsession-errors.old?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yocs0000> hi everybody! I have a problem with the external monitor ....
<yocs0000> It is detected and correct specifications recognised but nothing show on monitor .... anyone with similar problem?
<yocs0000> kubuntu 16.10 64 bit nvidia 367 drivers on GT840M
<hateball> yocs0000: are you using nvidia-settings to configure monitors?
<lordievader> Not even a mouse?
<hateball> oh I see they are crossposting
<yocs0000> hateball: have the same issue with kubuntu 16.10 ....
<yocs0000> hateball: after the last two updates, beforehand it worked well
<hateball> yocs0000: if you use the regular monitor config tool, do you see both monitors there, and are you able to rearrange them?
<yocs0000> hateball: h, by the way! Thanks a lot for the Steam suggestion ..... it works really well.
<hateball> yocs0000: :)
<yocs0000> hateball: yes .... but still black ....
<hateball> yocs0000: can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" ?
<yocs0000> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587945/
<yocs0000> hateball: what do you think? it seems right ....
<yocs0000> hateball: also http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587952/
<ikonia> yocs0000: please try to keep it in one channel
<ikonia> not multiple channels
<yocs0000> ikonia: yes, I am doing so .... but I have problems with both
<ikonia> you're not, - you're posting in here and ubuntu
<ikonia> so please, keep it in one channel
<yocs0000> ikonia: the ubuntu channel actually dropped on me ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: and again!
<hateball> yocs0000: And how did you configure this in nvidia-settings? Are things set to mirror or to act as separate screens? Can you printscreen the config?
<hateball> I am guessing there is a way to pull out the config via cli but I am not on an nvidia machine atm
<ikonia> hateball: it writes it to xorg-nvidia.conf
<ikonia> something like that
<yocs0000> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23587959/
<ikonia> yocs0000: you can't put an image in a pastebin
<hateball> !screenshot | yocs0000
<ubottu> yocs0000: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<yocs0000> hateball: I have tried both, and it returns black  both times .... but let's try first as separate screen
<hateball> yocs0000: and what does "black" mean? Does the screen turn off? Are you able to move the mouse cursor over to that screen?
<yocs0000> hateball: no, really black .... the mouse goes out of the working screen, and feels the existenc eof the other screen, but acually nothing appears on the other screen.
<yocs0000> hateball: I am rescanning the ports on the external monitor ....
<hateball> yocs0000: is this a fresh install, or have you been fiddling with multiple monitors before?
<yocs0000> hateball: yes, of course, I use hem every day ....
<hateball> yocs0000: in any case you could try wiping the contents of ~/.local/share/kscreen/
<hateball> yocs0000: each file represents each monitor and sometimes... things break. Wipe and reboot, reconfigure and hope for the best
<hateball> lunch beckons
<yocs0000> hateball: for goodness sake .... the port contact did not work well, it was an hardware problem ....
<yocs0000> hateball: apologies!
<yocs0000> hateball: it was strange .... configuration was still the same.
<cornella> Hello. One channel to ask in spanish?
<lordievader> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> cornella: ^
<cornella> thx
<cornella> si, es para formatear un disco duro externo para poderlo usar con Linux, que no me acuerdo como se hacia
<cornella> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<volintine__> hello
<volintine__> this is my first time joining a channel here
<volintine__> before this i never knew what the heck is IRC
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<volintine__> !irc
<volintine__> does donald trump had anything to do with kubuntu?
<volintine__> ADAKAH ANDA INGIN MEMBESARKAN PAYU DARA ANDA?
<volintine__> PERCUMA!
<volintine__> Daripada 10 cm kepada 1000 meter
<volintine__> saya x mengarut
<volintine__> ianya legit
<volintine__> don't google translate my messages
<soee_> please stop
<volintine__> sorry. im lonely
<rpg> When I try to log into my Kubuntu box after recent update, it says "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?" in a modal dialog box that does not accept input.
<rpg> clicking "okay" does nothing. Any suggestions?
<rpg> I see a launchpad bug about this dating back to 2014.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> valorie: sounds like the issue you had ^^^^
<alket> hi, will plasma 5.8 lts come to 16.04 throgh backports ?
<marco-parillo> rpg: I sometimes get that in a VM when the host is heavily loaded. My solution was to simply power-down the VM and re-start it, which always worked for me. I believe valorie got it on real HW.
<acheronuk> alket: yes, via the backports ppa when it's ready. we are testing upgrades at the moment before we release them
<alket> acheronuk: awesome !
<alket> any ETA ?
<alket> + thanks
<acheronuk> alket: I won't give ETAs, as they come back to bite you quite often. I would hope we will be happy enough to push those to user before Christmas though.
<alket> acheronuk: fair enough, thanks again
<rpg> marco-parillo: thanks. The only suggestion I can see is to try installing qt4-default
<rpg> other proposed fixes are for people who mistakenly get 32-bit instead of 64-bit qdbus
<rpg> I've rebooted multiple times, which hasn't fixed it
<rpg> Nope qt4-default didn't fix it, either.
<rpg> Seems like a really bad bug to be 2 years old.
<rpg> Not sure what to do beyond scrape the machine and rebuild it with vanilla Ubuntu.
<rpg> ok, found someone who said their .bashrc busted this -- no idea how that could happen.
<Smurphy> So -latest PLasma available for Kubuntu 16.04.1 now ??? :D Any hints?
<Smurphy> Sorry. Just have seen the answer before ;) Disregard my request ;D
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu Podcast #19 is now LIVE! Join us in http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<woody> printer setup samba to windows shared.  hasn't worked
 * genii sips
#kubuntu 2016-12-07
<user|67338> After downloading 16.10 can I boot and install or do i need additional software?
<user|67338> from a usb tha is
<kuSuSE> anyone using konversation? is it safe to open random files from http in kate directly? like I pasted this line and I clicked to make sure it was correctly sent and it opens in kate (text editor) I expected it would open in web browser https://gitlab.com/715/threadstalk/raw/1871c6f1dca5d6125385a94ed611f9805258fb4d/src/ThreadsTalk/Program.java
<valorie> kuSuSE: it will likely show up as random garbage, but kate is just text, so....
<kuSuSE> no, it shows up perfectly
<kuSuSE> just wasn't what I expected :P
<sintre> well two days of banging my head against a wall finally figured out why UEFI  wouldn't doa  susccesful install
<sintre> oops fogot to change parition table to GPT
<sintre> thought installer would do it for me , original did to duel boot ubuntu boot single install failed to even using entire disc
<sintre> now new problem lol
<sintre> installed the 01.org  intel package driver updater
<sintre> but  afterwards , went to go and use command sudo apt-get update command
<sintre> and it starts but then stops after it says intel packages cannot be verified
<sintre> so 3 seconds in it just stops because it cannot verify the itel packages instead of continuing on , is there anyway to force it to continue
<sintre> using lts 16.04 btw
<valorie> why is an install trying to use something not in the archive?
<valorie> I've never seen that before
<sintre> i downloaded the program
<valorie> what program?
<sintre> and it supposedly updates newest cluster of intell packages
<valorie> with very rare exceptions, only stuff from the archive should be installed
<sintre> https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<valorie> you are on your own there
<valorie> we do not support third-party stuff
<valorie> "
<valorie> WHO IT’S FOR
<valorie> This project is application and system developers working on mobile devices
<valorie> "
<valorie> from the page you linked
<sintre> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/blogs/vega/2016/released-intelr-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<valorie> I don't care
<valorie> no support for stuff out of archive
<valorie> !intell
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !intel
<sintre> i asked for some help or ideas
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> omg, where is my memory for triggers
<valorie> !graphics
<sintre> not for you to just say NO support , why did you even say anything?
<valorie> grrrr
<sintre> if you just wanted to talk to me that way
<valorie> my apologies
<valorie> people get into trouble with third-party stuff
<valorie> which is why we warn against it
<sintre> well i'm not in trouble , but having an issue lol , trying to see if a way around it
<sintre> coming from intel , in cahoots with linux community thought would be ok
<valorie> ok, can you say why you wanted this third-party package?
<sintre> video worsk just fine
<sintre> maybe give me a gui , to access video setting features or something similar to the nvida drivers i have on this computer
<sintre> using nvidia x-server driver for this old onboard geforce mobile gpu in this lappy
<valorie> this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/777303/installing-intel-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04?rq=1
<sintre> gives me a lil gui to seee features
<sintre> thought maybe itel package might do the same , but it doesn't
<sintre> no stops me from updating because packages cannot be verified lol
<valorie> in general, nothing extra need be done -- intel works out of the box
<valorie> right, because they are not in the archive
<valorie> which means they are not tested, verified and packaged by ubuntu engineers
<valorie> you might get more luck in #ubuntu, since it is a larger channel
<sintre> well no clue how to "untilstall the packages put in by intel update tools , so i can use the update command
<valorie> good question
<sintre> but system still clean so just an extra 20 mins of babysitting , would like to find a way around it stopping upgrade just because of these
<valorie> I have no clue either
<BluesKaj-pi> hiyas all
<Jollamies> heya
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ogami> Hello, I have a problem, Running Kubuntu 16.04, suddenly i got a "unknown uid xxxx: who are you?" i restarted thinking it would solve the problem but now i get stuck after clicking log in on the login manager (sddm) and ctrl alt F1 allows me to log in but every time i do sudo i have the message error again" i get it that the uid is not in etc/passw
<ogami> d but how to i fix it?
 * genii sips
<NCIX> Okay, I need help fluishing the DNS on kubuntu
<NCIX> So it stops leaking my ISP data with this fucking VPN
<NCIX> Sorry for language but this Distro is proving to be a pain lol
<NCIX> off hand ayone know /etc/init replacment for kubuntu if anyone knows?
<ahoneybun> not I
<NCIX> community here is useless
<rattking> /etc/init replacment? would that be systemd
<rattking> s/would that/that would/
<petersaints> sorry for asking... but just out of curiosity, I've noticed that KDE Plasma 5.8 has been available on the Kubuntu Staging PPA for quite some time now. Are there any issues stopping it from moving to the regular PPA?
<Smurphy> They are testing the upgrade from what I heard.
<[Relic]> dd still standard for zeroing a disk?
#kubuntu 2016-12-08
<keithzg> [Relic]: There are definitely more paranoid ways, but it sure still works!
<genii> !info nwipe
<ubottu> nwipe (source: nwipe): Utility to securely erase disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18-1 (yakkety), package size 32 kB, installed size 89 kB
<keithzg> How in the world do I flush the dns cache in 16.04
<keithzg> Appendum: ?
<[Relic]> just doing a basic cleaning on an old disk, should I try to guess/calculate the sector size for efficiency
<keithzg> (/etc/init.d/dns-clean doesn't seem to work anymore)
<koffeinfriedhof> keithzg: systemctl restart networkmanager / systemd-resolved or whatever yuo are using
<keithzg> koffeinfriedhof: ah, systemd-resolved seemed to do it, thanks (I hadn't seen it with "service --status-all" but of course that's me being oldskool, I need to actually know the equivalent for systemd)
<koffeinfriedhof> keithzg: systemd-resolved is not enabled by default and you have to modify your nsswitch.conf. So if you do not use it, it should not change anything. Perhaps you could try dnsmasq --clear-on-reload instead?
<iresf> does Kubuntu 16.04 support fglrx  ?
<iresf> hey everyone
<valorie> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<valorie> iresf: ^^^
<valorie> < was at dinner
<valorie> afaik, not available on newer installs
<D-rex> Kwallet crashes often.  Anyone else experiencing this or know what may be the cause?
<D-rex> I can post the log just don't know what log contains the right info
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest87213> kubuntu-ru
<Guest87213> #kubuntu-ru
<kubuntu_> Hi. How i may go to russian comunity kubuntu?
<hateball> !ru | kubuntu_311
<ubottu> kubuntu_311: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kubuntu_311> SPASIBO
<kubuntu_311> #ubuntu-ru
<kubuntu_311> join #ubuntu-ru
<lordievader> The help does have the / infront....
<timss> How do I disable Discover, or at least its notification/auto update feature? Can't find anything in system settings or Google, and there are no settings in the application itself it seems.
<hateball> timss: rightclick the tray area, it should have some options for which items it shows
<timss> hateball: only "show updates" which opens the main interface, and update settings, of which the only settings is a keyboard shortcut to trigger the shortcut
<timss> this is kubuntu 16.10 (plasma-discover 5.7.5-0ubuntu2)
<hateball> timss: I am talking about settings for the system tray itself
<hateball> it should have a long list of stuff, and under "extra objects" there should be a checkbox for Updates
<steve-_-1> hi all. question regarding discover: when checking for updates I see this http://imgur.com/a/FAGJD so what is "0 B" supposed to tell me? the download is 0 Bytes?
<timss> hateball: that seems to do the trick, thanks
<hateball> timss: :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<steve-_-1> hey BluesKaj do you have any idea how discover is supposed to work? when checking for updates I see this http://imgur.com/a/FAGJD so what is "0 B" supposed to tell me? the download is 0 Bytes?
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, i suspect that means the are 0 upgates for those packages or system. I'm old school. I still use apt in the terminal
<BluesKaj> updates rather
<BluesKaj> 0 meaning none
<yocs0000>  Is there anyone who does tethered shooting with digital cameras on ubuntu (or kubuntu)? What do you use for tethered shooting?
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: no, that's incorrect. all listed items are actually updates
<steve-_-1> it's just broken UX imo
<steve-_-1> not sure who develops discover
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, sorry I don't concern myself with discover, the terminal with apt and dpkg is more reliable
<steve-_-1> hm, well it's the "official" UI solution for updates that comes with kubuntu if I understood the concept correctly
<hateball> It is. It's just quite broken
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade in the terminal if you want to see which packages are set to be upgraded or installed
<steve-_-1> hateball: so would filing a bug help improve the broken software?
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: updates are working, it's just the UI and discover that are broken
<hateball> steve-_-1: Well it probably wouldnt hurt. Like BluesKaj I dont use GUI apps to manage packages either so I don't really know if there are already reports on it
<steve-_-1> report on kubuntu tracker?
<BluesKaj> and you're concerned about that ? then as you commented file a bug, steve-_-1
<hateball> steve-_-1: But if you search on Launchpad something should show up, and it not, create a report
<hateball> !bug| steve-_-1
<ubottu> steve-_-1: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<steve-_-1> k will do that
<steve-_-1> thx
<windwalker78> Can somebody suggest a person good in Kernel 2.X patching?
<windwalker78> It is a paid job.
<windwalker78> Part time.
<lordievader> Wow, 2.X, that is old.
<windwalker78> Sure. That's why an expert is needed :)
<lordievader> Wouldn't it be better to upgrade to a supported kernel? (Like 3.2.84)
<windwalker78> This is not possible. We need a specific binary that depends on 2.2 kernel.
<lordievader> Ouch
<hateball> windwalker78: probably better off asking in ##linux
<user|82123> Bonjour je suis francais
<windwalker78> hateball: Thank you
<pineapplelover_> hello
<pineapplelover_> a file called Core appeared in my home folder
<pineapplelover_> any idea=?
<pineapplelover_> crash dumps
 * genii sips
<yocs0000> hi everybody! I am experiencing quite  a few crashes here ....
<yocs0000> application crashes rather than whole syste crashes .... and apport seems to crash a lot!
<Nexhr> help
<yocs0000> Nexhr: ask!
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yocs0000> why does kde5 still reuire dolphi4 and konqueror?
<user|49420> i need help with the sound, please :(
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. So, first, I'm hoping there's an answer to the question of: "Can I get Konversation to automatically join this channel when I start the program?"
<valorie> yes, you can do that LINKSWORD2
<valorie> pfff
#kubuntu 2016-12-09
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<sintre> hi
<LINKSWORD2> Would anybody here be able to help me with Steam?
<sintre> installing or issues after?
<sintre> just installed it yesterday
<sintre> on new pc
<[Relic]> always steam you'd think people would upgrade to coal or nuclear by now
<LINKSWORD2> Issues after. I go to start it up and I get an error that says "Could not find the program 'ksystraycmd'
<sintre> well we do keep RELICS around now don't we :P
<sintre> ok have you done full update of system
<sintre> or packages
 * LINKSWORD2 can hear a joke-drum.
<LINKSWORD2> It's been about 5 years or so since I've been on Ubuntu / Kubuntu or any Linux distro for that matter....
<LINKSWORD2> If anything, my knowledge is out of date, or has evaporated from my memory....
<[Relic]> how'd you go so long without a good computer?
<sintre> k then on second let me get commands these might help issue
<sintre> in knsole type
<LINKSWORD2> Relic: I worked at an IT store where the primary environment was Windows....
<sintre> sudo apt-get update
<[Relic]> did you sneak out a copy of win7 for me  :)
<sintre> after that sudo apt ful-upgrade
<sintre> sry thats sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> need the - there
<LINKSWORD2> Heh, heh, Relic.
<sintre> and spell full coreclty lol
<LINKSWORD2> I'll admit, I do quite enjoy using terminal commands, rather than a software engine like Windows Update.... lol
<sintre> be good to her she'll update you lol
 * LINKSWORD2 mind goes in the gutter.*
<sintre> < me has more dates with konsole last few days then he wanted , but is starting to like it
 * sintre forgot the me command
<sintre> also after updating everything i'd remove steam then reinstall
<[Relic]> normally have 4 konsoles open at all time, and some temporary, too bad I can't get seperate sessions on each monitor yet  :(
<sintre> because steam updates itself on what it finds
<sintre> Relic yes we need our multi monitors to work
<sintre> makes me sad no console on tv yet at correct resolution :(
 * sintre is sad
<weboh> How do lookup an icon's target, or OS command?
 * LINKSWORD2 gulps.*
<sintre> Wish i could help some more knowledgable people normally lurk here than me
<sintre> i only comment on stuff when I did it myself
<LINKSWORD2> Well, that's unusual....
<LINKSWORD2> KDE Notifier has an icon that says I have 19 packages to update, but when I click on the icon, it opens Discover, which says; "Your system is up to date."
<sintre> use konsole
<sintre> and update then upgrade via the commands
<[Relic]> icon's target?  like the edit application in the menu showing what it is running and what arguements for it?
<sintre> discover is like the short lil bus version of updating
<genii> weboh: Right-click on K, "Edit Applications"
<weboh> Relic: like a windows shortcut target. forgive the alien OS
<sintre> link have you installed back ports as well?
<sintre> if not type in
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<weboh> Perhaps you can't assign a shortcut to an icon easily in Linux
<LINKSWORD2> sintre: Don't suppose you know how to change the color of the clock font?
<sintre> platy around with themes
<sintre> play sry
<[Relic]> is the icon on the desktop?
<sintre> kde is kinda all or nothing when it comes to colors of certain things
<[Relic]> cause right click -> icon settings brings up the shortcut menu
<sintre> so clock is a widget thereofre follows theme of whatever you have
<weboh> Relic: if I would drag an icon to the desktop, but it won't work as a shortcut. I would be SOL, lest...?
<sintre> there are 5 prebuilt ones in kubuntu i believe but you can download more
<[Relic]> silly thing is you can't even set color with the digital clock anymore  :(
<sintre> i'm still trying to pick out the one i want to use for my new lappy
<D-rex> I'm on Kubuntu 16.10,  I keep getting a random error: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN.  Someone suggested to flush the dns but I don't how to.
<sintre> well soon we will have an updated plsma and maybe then all will be well
<weboh> genii: nice hint. but it doesn't my conceptual understanding
<[Relic]> weboh, not sure, can always drag something to the taskbar and set it and see if it works
<weboh> linux on laptops is awesome. Laptop hardware is already outdated. and windows is not necessary. >:)
<sintre> yes i like my new budget lappy :)
<sintre> but windows 10 fkin made my damn near throw it off my balcony
<sintre> decided to give it self a new build every two days
<sintre> everytime destroying all myswttings
<weboh> I have a $400 touch screen USB 2 sata 2 laptop. It runs linux completely speedwise.
<sintre> last straw was when it decided my not touch screen laptop was a tablet
<sintre> then i took the hdd and installed kubuntu :)
<LINKSWORD2> LOL sintre. I'm actually W10 certified.
<sintre> well your here thats a start :)
<weboh> Windows 10 isn't really a problem, but putting it on a laptop is not necessary.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll admit, as an OS, it can be a bit picky. It's more for tablets and touchscreen systems than conventional systems, i.e. laptops and desktops.
<sintre> ok don't dig deeper hole now hhehe , yea link weidest thing every
<LINKSWORD2> I use W10 for business, W8.1 for gaming, and Linux for tinkering and other enjoyments.
<sintre> i thought win 8 was  a pain but people shelled that to be funcional quick
<sintre> with the os with a  mind of its own you can't do anything about it anmore
<weboh> I couldn't windows 10 installed properly on my SSD, so I gave up and put Kubuntu on it. WOW, It was faster than my $200 furbished laptop. shit of holies man
<LINKSWORD2> LOL weboh
<sintre> yea using a 250 gig crucial ssd myself in new lappy
<weboh> Kingston here
<sintre> ohh yea i thru the piece of garbage 5200 rpm drive dell sent with it in an external enclosure
<LINKSWORD2> Apart from my W10 tablet-pc, I don't actually have any hardware that relies on an SSD. A majority of my hardware is a combination of IDE and SATA drives.
<sintre> those are interfaces
<sintre> my ssd is sata 3
<LINKSWORD2> The reason I do that is so I can have compatibility with all kinds of PC's for data recovery and troubleshooting.
<LINKSWORD2> Of course, if it's real trouble, I get out the Smith & Wesson 20-gauge.
<weboh> I have a sata 3 ssd on my windows 10 tower. The only time when windows is necessary.
<sintre> the ones we're talking about aren't like soldered on to motherboard memory type
<sintre> although they're so small , its a pain to use them in an exxternal enclose
<sintre> enclosure
<sintre> so gotta be carefully there
<weboh> solid state through a usb port is sucking the mud through a straw.
 * LINKSWORD2 spits.* If my tablet's OS drive wasn't soldered into the motherboard, I'd probably wipe it and start over...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm too lazy to mess with it. And it's actually quite productive for my business uses.
<sintre> hey if it works it works
 * LINKSWORD2 nods.*
<LINKSWORD2> Indeed.
<sintre> , but i'm not gonna let wincrap 10 change my settings every other week when it chooses too
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway, sintre... Thanks for the help. I'll be back after a reboot.
<sintre> k pls come back tell us if it works for you
<sintre> well don't think he'l be back like normal hehe
<sintre> but hope that got him on right track
<sintre> welcome back link
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks. Looks like Steam still crashed on startup.
<sintre> uninstall steam before you do anything
<sintre> sudo apt remove steam
<sintre> once done , then sudo apt install steam
<sintre> steam has to adapt to new system upgrade
<sintre> hit tab in install to accept terms
<LINKSWORD2> Package 'steam:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<sintre> ok then try to reinstall from conole
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure what the issue is. If I'm reading it right, i386 refers to an Intel processor... My system is AMD.
<sintre> konsole sry
<sintre> try the install command and tell us what is says
<LINKSWORD2> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<LINKSWORD2>   libxss1:i386 steam:i386
<sintre> hit yes
<sintre> and at terms hit tab to agree
<LINKSWORD2> K.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, then it should be installed.
<LINKSWORD2> Suggest an OS reboot to complete?
<sintre> yes
<LINKSWORD2> Standby.
<sintre> after terminal is done doing anything
<sintre> wait no
<sintre> crap
<sintre> was gonna tell him wasn't needed as steam has to finish its own update
<sintre> wb
<sintre> get your steam login info rdy
<sintre> and go to games  then steam
<sintre> it will finish loading itself
<LINKSWORD2> We're about to find out.
 * sintre waits silently
 * LINKSWORD2 waits loudly.*
<LINKSWORD2> BOO-YAH!
<LINKSWORD2> Erm.... Finally. xD
<sintre> you in you in?
<sintre> GRATZ link
<LINKSWORD2> Did anybody bring the alcohol, because I've got the party right here!!!
<sintre> ohh yea , :)
<sintre> got myself a nice icehouse beer here to celebrate
 * sintre passes links a brewsky
<LINKSWORD2> Nice. Thanks.
<johnathon> I might be a huge faggot
<sintre> lol , and somebody join the channel just to say that
<d3mn9> hello am i online now lol
<d3mn9> i want to get rid of win10, getting bluescreens every 4-5 days. fucks me up
<d3mn9> which distribution is best for a math student?
<d3mn9> i'm on kubuntu 16.10 live right nwo
<d3mn9> does anyone read this pls answer
<hateball> d3mn9: what do you mean "best"
<hateball> In the end, everything is much the same. Pick a DE you like (KDE Plasma) and install whatever other packages you need
<d3mn9> the most uncomplicated. i have tried ubuntu a few years ago when i was in school. was kinda overwhelmed by the expected knowledge around the system
<d3mn9> or lets say the least complicated, because they all obviously are not windows haha
<hateball> Nothing is complicated once you know it
<d3mn9> on kali i saw a package manager where you can type in what youre looing for and just download the package without going too deep into the commands like apt-get
<hateball> Kubuntu uses Discover for that
<hateball> But you're likely in for a bad time if you refuse to learn at least some CLI managment
<d3mn9> that of course i will have to
<hateball> And if you're asking for help on IRC, people *will* assume you know how to paste commands into a terminal
<hateball> as "apt install vlc" is a lot easier than explaining how to open a package manager and search and click etc etc
<d3mn9> what about installing lets say scilab or matlab or some c coding software
<d3mn9> just checking out discover
<d3mn9> in discover for example i cannot find vlc, i know the installation process of course
<d3mn9> is there a list of the most common software with all the package names?
<hateball> d3mn9: I think Discover is a curated app
<hateball> I only use apt so I do not know
<d3mn9> i have to admit, i never really tried to get into it. if i just google a program i want to use, it leads me to the website where i can download the files right?
<d3mn9> there are tar.gz and deb files
<d3mn9> which ones are for which system?
<hateball> d3mn9: Dont download things outside the repos unless you know what you are doing
<hateball> and even then, dont
<hateball> it's not really harder than "apt search scilab"
<hateball> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<d3mn9> for example as i needed to install java jre
<hateball> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<d3mn9> and didnt know how to use apt
<d3mn9> can i run kubuntu from a 32 or 64gb usb3 dongle every day for a testing period of 6 months? how would the performance develop?
<d3mn9> well first question is quite unnecessary because the answer is obviously yes
<hateball> A persistent install on a thumbdrive is... well it runs
<hateball> If it's USB3 with decent read/write I suppose you could live with it
<d3mn9> well i have this fat guy sandisk extreme, but this may be a bit chunky for everyday use
<user__> How do I install applications in Kubuntu?
<hateball> !discover
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> !packages | user__
<ubottu> user__: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<acheronuk> !plasma-discover
<hateball> user__: alt+f2 -> search for either "muon" or "discover" to get gui options, otherwise it's "apt search vlc" or whatever, then "sudo apt install vlc" once you know the package name
<acheronuk> !info plasma-discover
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Discover software management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 273 kB, installed size 1159 kB
<acheronuk> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<user__> so how do I know which way of installing them is correct? Are these things conflicting?
<user__> And I downloaded an application, read README files and followed the instructions but they were quite different
<user__> Did I damage my system?
<user__> Seems like it's working properly, but I don't know if I can reboot?
<user__> should I uninstall the package?
<lordievader> Good morning
<user__> Good morning, do you know if I should uninstall a package if it wasn't
<user__> if it was installed by how is in README file of this application?
<hateball> user__: You shouldnt be downloading things outside the repos, then you are on your own
<user__> can you say if a computer will start up properly if I reboot it?
<hateball> user__: You wont neccesarily damage your system, you're just doing things outside the scope of support in here
<acheronuk> no-one can ever say that for sure
<user__> so how do I reverse the changes?
<hateball> Reading the instructions provided for whatever you downloaded seems a reasonable action
<user__> so why do instructions in the package tell people how to install an application incorrectly?
<acheronuk> what are you installing? from where? and how did you do it?
<user__> https://solarianprogrammer.com/2016/10/07/building-gcc-ubuntu-linux/
<hateball> ugh. manually replacing gcc...
<user__> that's bad?
<acheronuk> well, building software from source is very different to using a package manager to install/remove pre-compiled stuff
<acheronuk> and if you don't understand from you are doing then it's not a great idea
<user__> can it erase my data on reboot?
<user__> because right now there are available
<user__> should I take backup before proceeding?
<acheronuk> a new compiler should not cause that issue in theory, but in practice who knows what following some fairly untrusted website instructions did
<acheronuk> best practice would be to back up if you are concerned
<acheronuk> I'm not going to test those instructions, but it maybe that going into the folder you compiled stuff in and running "sudo make uninstall" may remove what you installed, if there is an uninstall make target there
<user__> thx, I didn't know that there are better way to install packages, I will use them
<user__> uninstall will erase only this gcc software and not my data?
<acheronuk> in theory, yes
<user__> OK I will better backup data
<acheronuk> but when you install/unistall software from source which involves 'sudo', you are giving it permission to alter anything on your system. so you have to trust what you are installing/uninstalling not to break your system
<acheronuk> this is the reason ubuntu and other distributions provide must things in precompiled packages you can install/uninstall relatively safely via a package manager program
<acheronuk> *most things
<Elysion> user_  do you specifically require gcc6.2 for some reason?
<Elysion> i think that gcc6 is in an official repo anyway, so you wouldnt need to do this manually
<jjeronimo> hi doees anyone have any experiance with recovering a backup with dd?
<alterjsive> sorry changed my nickname
<alterjsive> my raid 0 cluster failed and I want to recover it
<alterjsive> my new hard disk is a 5gb smaller, does this mean it won't work? it seems not
<alterjsive> no valid partition table
<alterjsive> out of space
<chr1s> alterjsive: if you used raid 0 then the data was striped across all of the disks in the set which means they all need to be at least as big as the smallest in the set
<chr1s> i don't see how you're going to recover the data if the disk you try to copy to is smaller than the one you were using
<alterjsive> thx chr1s, i'll try to rebuild the raid disk
<alterjsive> rebuild the raid cluster
<chr1s> there's no parity, you can't rebuild it
<alterjsive> no I mean make a new one
<chr1s> ah ok, yeah make a new one and recover from backups
<alterjsive> then recover using dd
<chr1s> sorry for the bad news
<alterjsive> chr1s: yeah those ssd's are really sensitive
<alterjsive> thx
<chr1s> i wouldn't try using dd personally, i'd recover from a backup onto a new clean raid array
<chr1s> ouch, i'd assume an ssd is even less likely to recover with dd since the layout it exposes is likely different than your new target
<alterjsive> chr1s: I have 3 ssd's of 256gb and 1 was acting strange. I made a new raid 0 cluster with 2 of the ssd's and now I tried to replace the 3rd one which was acting up and then my raid cluster failed
<alterjsive> before I changed the ssd's I had made a backup of the raid cluster with dd
<alterjsive> so the raid cluster is made of 2 ssd's in raid 0
<chr1s> ah i see, i'd have made a big tar ball, i'm not sure dd of a raid is the best way to recover since your new array will stripe the data differently (different number of disks)
<alterjsive> I bought a new ssd with 500gb
<alterjsive> but yeah it
<alterjsive> s
<alterjsive> smaller
<chr1s> i'd try to find someone more expert in raid and linux who could suggest a way forward as i don't see one if you don't have a backup with tar, zip or something other than dd
<chr1s> good luck
<alterjsive> thx
<alterjsive> yeah I made a tar.gz with dd
<chr1s> you made a file called tar.gz using dd, not the same thing unfortunately
<alterjsive> dd if=/dev/dm-1 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > ./backup.img.gz
<chr1s> if you find a way to use that i'd be interested to know how
<alterjsive> right no tar
<chr1s> dd only really works if you plan to restore to something with the same structure (it copies the blocks directly so it depends on the internals of the disk)
<chr1s> tar -czf backup.tar.gz /* would have been a better way to backup
<alterjsive> so if I rebuild the array it might not work?
<chr1s> i'd say that it almost certainly won't work but you might as well give it a shot if you don't have any other usable recent backup
<chr1s> :(
<alterjsive> yes
<alterjsive> omg :)
<alterjsive> be right back
<alterjsive> b
<jjeronimo> chr1s: it worked, i have my data back!
<jjeronimo> now I just need need to make it bootable again
<jjeronimo> and fix grub
<jjeronimo> chr1s: sorry old nickname again
<alterjsive> I guess there is no easy way
<hateball> no easy way to do what? fix grub?
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alterjsive> boot-repair saves the day
<alterjsive> thx hateball
<alterjsive> hateball: I guess that would have been more easy :)
<alterjsive> anyways I recovered my full system now, it boots and everything :)
<hateball> thats nice
<alterjsive> yeah quite happy hehe
<alterjsive> I guess next time I should wear protective gloves while handling ssd;s
<alterjsive> or was it just bad luck?
<alterjsive> I replaced one ssd which was misbehaving, but while I did that my other ssd's, who where a part of a raid array, where affected, it broke they array
<alterjsive> and when I put it back, my misbehaving ssd worked again too
<alterjsive> strange world
<alterjsive> but the raid array was still broken
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Quetzalcoatl> how can i go back from eth0 naming network interface to the new naming network interface?
<Quetzalcoatl> now: eth0. new:enp0xxx
<Quetzalcoatl> hanks
<Quetzalcoatl> thanks
<rattking> Quetzalcoatl: I did that by adding "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" to the end of the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT' line in /etc/default/grub
<rattking> I was not fast enough
<rattking> oh and I didnt even read that correctly so NM :\
<jubo2> Hey
<jubo2> How do I rip a CD ?
<jubo2> Finnish law says it is ok to make copies of CD's lent from the library
<jubo2> Just some simple program that will take the audio-CD tracks and put them into some format that computer can play without the disk
<BluesKaj-pi>  I used to just copy the cd tracks to a folder in my music folder
<BluesKaj-pi> now i just download the music that i own from a torrent site
<genii> Just dd it to a file like sometunes.iso
<BluesKaj-pi> jubo2:  you see, there several wayss to rip/copy tunes
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- Dolphin might be able to do it for you. If not, I've usually used k3b
<genii> Oh right, CDDA, not DVD
<genii> Damn, he left already.
<genii> For future reference: cdrdao read-cd --source-device /dev/sr0 --read-raw --datafile 1.bin 1.toc&&toc2cue 1.toc 1.cue&& bchunk -v -s -w 1.bin 1.cue SONG    ...and then move SONG* to either a directory of the album's name, or rename each to what the name of that song actually is and put it wherever all your other ones are.
<genii> This will make all the songs on the CD into SONG01.wav SONG02.wav  and so on
<xylit> where can i buy things in darknet?
<xylit> how do i get on silkroad?
<xylit> where do YOU buy things in darknet?
<dax> xylit: #kubuntu is for Kubuntu technical support, it's not for hacker crap or illegal crap
<xylit> i dont need guns or moroccan child slaves or shit like that
<xylit> i just want some dope because my brother wont sell me his
<dax> then you're going to have to go find a lead on it elsewhere, not here
<xylit> do you know channels in irc for that?
<xylit> in tv those people always use irc
<xylit> so i thought you could help me get high
<dax> no.
<xylit> im 19 yo
<valorie> xylit: stop, this is entirely off-topic
<xylit> fine, then im just gonna visit dream market lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion, only to check the prices of course
<valorie> thanks dax
<valorie> got distracted
#kubuntu 2016-12-10
<user|19255> Hello, I installed Kubuntu 16.10,  and there is a website, that doesn't work correctly,  I Installed Flash player, (news version)  and still doesn't work,  my question is, what version of Java do I need??
<valorie>  what website?
<valorie> have you tried other browsers?
<user|19255> or witch  java package do I need?
 * valorie has pretty much given up on firefox
<valorie> and even chromium
<valorie> now using chrome
<valorie> java is not needed unless you are running Java applications
<user|19255> no,  I haven't try other browser,  only firefox
<valorie> javascript does not equal Java
<valorie> I sometimes try all of them, including Konqueror
<user|19255> thank you valorie,  I will try onther browsera
<valorie> good luck!
<user|19255> thank you all,  have a great night!
<chcknrub> sdfasd
<chcknrub> f
<sintre> hi typer man
<dahlia> hi, I somehow lost the taskbar thingie at the bottom of my screen. How can I get it back?
<dahlia> oh nevermind I right-clicked the desktop and added a new default panel and it came back
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jcanino20> I installed Kubuntu 16.10 yesterday on a new laptop. Seems to be working fine, except for the Pager applet, which I really need. It installs THREE copies. Any thought on how I can fix this? Thanks.
<johnc> Reposting so I can use app instead of webpage: I installed Kubuntu 16.10 yesterday on a new laptop. Seems to be working fine, except for the Pager applet, which I really need. It installs THREE copies. Any thought on how I can fix this? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> johnc, system settings>desktop behaviour>virtual desktops , set the number of VDs there
<BluesKaj> johnc, or the activities, depends which pager widget you use
<johnc> BluesKaj, I use the version that is embedded inthe taskbar, and have for years... It has worked in Kubuntu before.
<johnc> BluesKay, I have done exactly as you, setting it for four VDs. Problem is, it installs three sets of four!
<BluesKaj> johnc, there are 2 systems now , one that uses activity pager and virtual desktop pager, you may ahve a combo of both in your panel
<johnc> BluesKaj, I have removed it completely to try to start clean. The I go to System Settings > Desktop Behavior > Virtuhoose one row with four VDs...
<BluesKaj> when you choose the widgets make sure you just choose the VD pager , not the Activities pager
 * chr1stos c0d3y
 * chr1stos c0d3y
<Dr_Coke> how do i launch the kde ufw
<Dr_Coke> firewall interface
<Dr_Coke> It says it's installed
<Dr_Coke> but I can't find it anywhere
<felix_berlin> Hi Guys... Does anybody know how to disable the blinking cursor in Kubuntu 16.10?
<felix_berlin> I tries nearly everything i found on the net... None of it helped.
<dani_> hi
<Giando69> Ciao a tutti ho istallato Kubuntu ma non mi vede la WIFI
<Giando69> qualcuno mi da una mano
<Giando69> al volo
<Giando69> la mia scheda è una brodcom
<jhunold> !it | Giando69
<ubottu> Giando69: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mixxit> hey guys
<sintre> hi mix
<mixxit> does kubuntu have some sort of vpn manager
<sintre> is that the encrption thing
<mixxit> like a dialup connection to work network
<mixxit> but over internet
<sintre> voip type security thing?
<sintre> i wouldn't know , but ubuntu has alot of software out there , hang around somebody with alot more experience should be around soon
<mixxit> ok thanks!
<sintre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<sintre> this should help till help arives :)
<mixxit> thanks!
<mixxit> brb
<GeekyBryan> Good afternoon.  I'm using the last revision of Kubuntu and the built-in revision update seems to be broken.  I downloaded the iso for the most recent version, but I'm wondering if I can do an "in-place" upgrade using the iso?  Anyone know how?
<sintre> what do you want exactly?
<sintre> to update yoursystem to newest packages ect?
<sintre> if you just booted it seems that kubuntu takes while to phone home
<sintre> like ten minutes or so before the update manager has a list to be updated
<bennii> hi
<sintre> if you want to force the update i can tell you how from console
<GeekyBryan> Yea, it's notifying me that there is a new revision.
<sintre> so you installed 16.04 or 16.10 intitially
<sintre> ?
<GeekyBryan> But when I click the button to do that update, it just sits there.  I ran the commnad it uses at the console and fails.
<sintre> so you want to upgrade to new release?
<GeekyBryan> How can I verify which revision I have - I think it was 04 but I can't figure where to find that data.
<sintre> ok go to k info system menu
<GeekyBryan> Yes, want to upgrade to new release but keep customizations like samba settings, etc.
<sintre> well that may or may not work i could tell you
<sintre> couldn't
<GeekyBryan> found it
<GeekyBryan> 16.04
<sintre> i kind prepare when upgrade to new releas ei may lose everything , but thats just me
<sintre> k that is long term support release
<sintre> newest is 16.10
<sintre> personally on my system 16.10 is slightly unstable , or atleast enough to bug me to use lts
<sintre> new bud older hardware budget lappy
<sintre> so first sinse lts you want to upgrade i'll tell you how
<sintre> but no guantee it will
<GeekyBryan> Ah, so maybe I should hold off.  I'm using a i5 Dell E6410
<sintre> keep your current settings
<sintre> mine is  dell as will inspiron 3558
<sintre> but we can still upfate you
<sintre> on 16.04
<sintre> let me get commands
<GeekyBryan> great - thanks!
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> first one this installs a way to get packages updated
<sintre> newer ones instea dof lettin upddater do it
<GeekyBryan> Ok.
<sintre> tell me when thats done
<sintre> few more
<GeekyBryan> Sounds safer.
<GeekyBryan> done.
<sintre> ok now sudo apt update
<GeekyBryan> says 242 packages can be updated.
<sintre> now follow with
<sintre> sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> and go get a beer
<sintre> :)
<GeekyBryan> :)  Thanks a ton!
<sintre> np
<IrcsomeBot> Aleksandr Volegov was added by: Aleksandr Volegov
#kubuntu 2016-12-11
<D-rex> Been having DNS problem with Kubuntu 16.10.  Error is "DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN" ..it happens randomly and then the websites go back to working after a few minutes.
<D-rex> I have tried setting the DNS address to 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 in the OS settings and at the router level and the error is still there.
<D-rex> Google seems to always load but there are paticular domains that it happens to just not sure why it's only those domains.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<R13ose> I am having this problem: http://pastebin.com/9Up28Z60 and in Opera Browser too.  If there are any updates I should make to the pastebin let me know.
<R13ose> any thoughts on my problem?
<soee_> R13ose: try creating new user and see if the problem exists on that account to (make sure it has defautl settings)
<soee_> than we can be sure it is not your widgets/profile configuration problem
<R13ose> soee_: this problem doesn't happen all the time so hard to know when this will happen.
<soee_> maybe problem with GPU rendering or something
<soee_> or see if CPU or RAM usage isn't extra height when it happens
<soee_> you can observe them via ksysguard
<R13ose> soee_: should I have that open before the problem happens?
<soee_> no
<R13ose> soee_: besides the browsers, plank is also making the icons stick now if I hover over them but goes away if I switch programs.
<soee_> i have no experience with plank :)
<R13ose> not many people do but might be relaed
<R13ose> related*
<grahamperrin> A few months ago I spent a few weeks with Kubuntu 16.04, I can't recall which file system I used. Which file system might it have been? (What was the default for fresh installation of 16.04?)
<mparillo> I think if you take the defaults, you get EXT4
<mparillo> I know I have it.
<IrcsomeBot> VitorLeSantos was added by: VitorLeSantos
<Jollamies-> nice
<eg0r> hi all is there a way to install kubuntu along side windows 8.1
<sintre> google guides your'll find plenty of them
<sintre> i ditched win10
<sintre> with new lappy
<eg0r> @sintre I tried as given in the online
<sintre> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<sintre> i think the trick is to manually create the needed partitions
<sintre> seems to be a theme in most guides
<eg0r> they show that there is an option to select install ubuntu/kubuntu along side windows but I dont even get the option
<sintre> instead of trying it let it auto magic it
<eg0r> I dont understand most of the partition in linux
<sintre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uVcsFhv2Vo
<sintre> see if that video helps a bit
<sintre> guys voice is anooying but understandable
<eg0r> ok i'll try
<sintre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46FtBpv6Bjk
<sintre> less annoying
<grahamperrin> mparillo: thanks
<pineapplelover_> hello is there a way to get something like ubuntu's wallch in kubuntu?
<pineapplelover_> I would like to get live earth images on desktop
<pineapplelover_> stop playing dice and say something you gamers!
<Smurphy> Hmmm... got akonadi_davgroupware_resource beiung respawned very 2 seconds, until I got one of these crap drkonqui messages popiing up.
<Smurphy> Anyone got an idea? Saw this?
<Smurphy> Started after I created a new identity in kontact->kmail
<Smurphy> Removing that contact won't help.
<Smurphy> I found out what it was. Corrupt local cache (akonadi/database).
<Smurphy> After removing .local/share/akonadi* - and re-creating the configuration/entries in kontact, these messages went away.
<IrcsomeBot> lapti was added by: lapti
<matt__> Hows it hanging
<syddel> Hello.
<sintre> hi
<syddel> I have a Skylake laptop with Intel graphics and an nVidia GTX 970m. I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu 16.10 using just the Intel graphics (so the battery will last longer).
<sintre> well you have a machine that uses both
<syddel> I'd be happy to install without nVidia working (i.e. just using the Intel GPU).
<sintre> so uses integrated then switches over for heavier tasks gamign ect.?
<syddel> sintre: There's a setting in the BIOS where I can set GPU to either "DISCRETE" or "MSHYBRID".
<sintre> above my head , but in general the os most likely won't want to NOT enable a piece of hardware
<sintre> that was where  was going
<sintre> maybe disabling the dedicated gfx , before install might solve the problem
<sintre> in bios
<sintre> force it to only install intel drivers on install because it can't see it to begin with
<sintre> ohh so not setting to disable?
<syddel> I have tried that, but then it just freezes when I try to log in. I've tried upgrading the kernel to 4.8.14 and the latest Intel drivers, but nothing seems to work.
<sintre> honestly how much extra battery time do you think you'll really get?
<sintre> it should even under linux to only use discrete when needed
<syddel> I have managed to install everything successfully in Ubuntu 16.10. The difference is 5 hours vs. 1.5 hours.
<sintre> ok over my head there
<syddel> When I run "powerstat" in Ubuntu 16.10, the difference is 28W vs 10W.
<sintre> i would check what drivers and packages ubuntu is using
<sintre> then investigate , and honestly i'm an end user myself so this one is over my head
<sintre> but 1.5 hours is silly compared to 5
<sintre> lots of people in developer team lurk here , stick around awhile i'm sure they'll help with they come around
<syddel> Cool :)
<sintre> that makes no sense honestly the gap
<sintre> one thing i'd look at in mean time , are other settings different
<sintre> like screen brightniess , cpu speed ect.
<sintre> btw have you updated your packages for kubuntu ?
<syddel> Yes
<sintre> hmm well thats the only other thing i can think to do in the mean time
<syddel> I think it's just a quirk with this laptop. I've had nothing but heartache and grief dealing with switchable graphics and Linux. I have a Lenovo T450 (which doesn't have discrete graphics), and Kubuntu 16.10 runs beautifully on it.
<syddel> There moment there's nVidia and Intel, you're in a world of hurt.
<sintre> i've had my own battle with a new dell 3558 nudget notebook
<sintre> budget
<sintre> finaly figured out half user error half dumb installer lol
<sintre> didn't change partition table for new hdd in system
<sintre> so never ending problems with installs with dumb new uefi firmare
<sintre> then isntalled reg ubuntu , which the grub loader
<sintre> somehow either changed the table or forced it to boot
<sintre> consufed me even more
<sintre> when i tried to go back to 16.04 for more stability as pklasma kept crashing
<sintre> wish i could tell ya how to fix it , but if 16.20 is stable anf giving better battery why not just stick with that
<sintre> i mean 16.10
<sintre> sry re-read what you said
<syddel> Because the laptop runs hot, the fans are spinning most of the time, and I know (deep down inside) that it's not "optimal" (I've had Ubuntu 16.10 to compare it against). Sometimes, when I'm on the road, I appreciate the extra battery life.
<sintre> maybe going to lts version might help
<sintre> well , you have a unique system and interesting problem , i think with some time lurkin around somebody with more knowledge might be able to help
<sintre> maybe the drivers you installed for your dedicated gpu are outdated or not optimized , hopefully you'll get somebody that can help find the answer
<sintre> even if they were out the box drivers maybe the problem , i do know kde plsma is being worked on that has alot to do with graphics performance and they're testing it now
<sintre> i can't get duel monitors to work myself
<sintre> sounds if thats the battery drain your dedicated car isn't shutting off
<sintre> so there is kinf the target to figure out
<sintre> http://askubuntu.com/questions/641844/how-to-turn-off-nvidia-gpu-in-a-hybrid-graphics-laptop-using-ubuntu-14-04
<sintre> give that a read might help
<pepee> I'm not sure if the problem is kwin, plasmashell, the theme or something else, but... I keep getting frozen(???) windows. say, firefox, gkrellm will kind of "freeze", and when you move to another window, these windows will be refreshed.. but then, freeze again.
<pepee> and I'm seeing this in 2 different systems, one with kubuntu 16.04, the other one is 16.10, both with more or less with similar theme configs
<pepee> I wish I could debug this... I know how to debug simple things, but I have no clue about graphics stuff
<pepee> it'd be cool if someone guided me
<pepee> also, something similarly weird, but not the same, happens in konsole... I keep getting frozen tabs
#kubuntu 2017-12-04
<yotka> Hi. I couldn't use my ecternal monitor due to this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353637. Then, suddenly, for some months the problem went away and the monitor worked fine. Now I'm back to where I was before. Any ideas why that could be?
<ubottu> KDE bug 353637 in common "Cannot enable second monitor in Display Configuration" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Good morning
<Aplx> Hello, KSysGuard recently stopped showing the CPU and Network graph on my computer. Does anyone have the same problem?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yotka> Hi, I asked this morning already, but then my computer crashed. Once again: I couldn't use my external monitor due to this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353637. Then, suddenly, for some months the problem went away and the monitor worked fine. Now I'm back to where I was before. Any ideas why that could be?
<ubottu> KDE bug 353637 in common "Cannot enable second monitor in Display Configuration" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<hateball> yotka: can you wipe your kscreen config and restart your session?
<hateball> yotka: and are you using the kubuntu backports ppa if you are on 16.04?
<lordievader> yotka: And what does xrandr say about the monitors?
<yotka> hateball: I haven't reset my kscreen config lately, but I remember that was one of the things I tried some months ago. And yes, I'm using Kubuntu backports
<yotka> lordievader: I use ARandR. As soon as I start the GUI, the display on my laptop screen goes a little crazy. The external monitor is detected as some kind of "Goldstar" monitor (but mine is LG). But it disappears and comes back again all the time
<lordievader> yotka: What I read on their website "ARandR is designed to provide a simple visual front end for XRandR." Could you pastebin the output of `xrandr`?
<hateball> well LG is Lucky Goldstar :)
<yotka> hateball: haha, ok (didn't know that)
<yotka> lordievader: This is before I plug in the monitor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112006/ and this is after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112015/
<lordievader> Seems like X sees it just fine 😉
<yotka> lordievader: When I plug it in, on the screen there is something about power save mode displayed
<lordievader> Does `xrandr --output HDMI-2 --auto` fix that?
<yotka> lordievader: No, nothing happens
<lordievader> Hmm, does xrandr still list a mode in use? While the monitor is in powersave?
<lordievader> Active mode is the `+` after the Hz.
<yotka> No, now it's like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112128/
<yotka> lordievader: and the computer has become very slow
<yotka> lordievader: It seems it's beeing turned on and off all the time
<yotka> lordievader: Cause now it's back to active mode
<lordievader> Do you have another hdmi cable?
<IrcsomeBot> Turok23 was removed by: Turok23
<yotka> lordievader: No, I  don't. But when it didn't work in the beginning, I went to the store to check it and it was fine. And about a week ago, everything worked fine, too, with the same hardware
<lordievader> Hmm, odd problem. What gpu do you have?
<yotka> lordievader: I don't know the exact name, it's an intel chip that ships with a ThinkPad t460s
<lordievader> I see here that it has two graphics cards?
<lordievader> That may very well be the source of your troubles. The HDMI connection could be wired to the nvidia card.
<yotka> lordievader: Hm, I'm not sure. I read it's Intel HD Graphics 520 (IGP)
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo lspci -k'?
<BluesKaj> yotka, lshw -C video will show the gpu(s)
<BluesKaj> err use sudo
<yotka> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112226/
<lordievader> Interesting, no nVidia card listed.
<yotka> Thanks BluesKaj, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112231/
<hateball> Suppose you could also at your own risk try the oibaf ppa for a newer mesa
<BluesKaj> yotka, yup. just the intel gpu
<lordievader> hateball: You think this is related to OpenGL?
<hateball> lordievader: well mesa isnt just opengl
<lordievader> I always thought it was the implementation of OpenGL.
<hateball> mesa is just drivers for any non-blob stuff
<hateball> AMD, Intel or nouveau
<hateball> but the drivers handle both 2D and 3D
<hateball> anyhow, figured it might be worth a shot is all
<lordievader> Yeah, true.
<lordievader> Wierd problems may have wierd solutions 😁
<yotka> lordievader: So you suggest https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers ?
<lordievader> yotka: hateball does 😉
<hateball> yotka: actually, before you use the PPA, did you try the HWE?
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> as skylake is a rather new chip compared to 16.04
<yotka> lordievader: Sorry, my bad.. ;)
<yotka> hateball: Yes, I'm already using HWE
<yotka> Also kernel 4.10 currently
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic 17.10
<ubottu> '17.10' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lordievader> yotka: You might want to make a 17.10 live-usb and see if the problems are present there too.
<yotka> lordievader: Good idea, I will try that.
<user90353> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 16.04. I am unable to open any file on my hard disk from KDE, but strangely I can open the files in the terminal. For example, text files in nano. This problem started after I had to force a reboot when Wine froze while playing a game.
<user90353> Any idea what could be causing the problem?
<lordievader> Did you do Wine things with sudo?
<user90353> lordievader: No, I just started the game (Unreal Tournament) from Dolphin, using "Open with Wine"
<lordievader> Hmm, could you give the permissions of a file which shows this problem?
<user90353> All of the files on my hard disk show the problem, so I'll choose a file at random and check the permissions.
<user90353> "Owner: Can Read and Write. Group: Can read and write. Others: Can read."
<user90353> I got that from checking the permissions on Dolphin.
<user90353> So it appears that I do have permission to open the files.
<user90353> Since I can open the files in the terminal (ex: text files in Nano) I think the problem might be related to KDE, but I'm not sure what the problem could be.
<user90353> Luckily, my files are backed up, so I can just re-install Kubuntu and transfer the files back. But since it will take awhile to do that, so I wanted to see if it was possible to fix this problem.
<user90353> I just checked the SMART data, no problems on the hard disk.
<iandondrio> Sudo ls -l
<iandondrio> Ooo pro linux skills
<user90353> lordievader: Thanks for trying to help.
<user90353> lordievader: Bye.
<Tolhsadum_> Hi everyone. I have a problem with the "Energy saving" settings on kubuntu 16.04-3. Even if I modify the parameters the changes are not active. I would just like to increase the time the system take to log off for non-activity
<yotka> lordievader, hateball: Thanks a lot for your help! I'll come back in case the problem persists...
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, how do I know if my baloo has not crashed?
<RonaldsMazitis> balooctl status is saying same number of files indexed and the number doesn't change
<RonaldsMazitis> Indexed 24525 / 133972 files
<Mrokii> Hello. A friend of mine has a strange problem. Kubuntu 17.04 is installed and for some reason, for a lot of files, Dolphin seems to be configured as the app to open them with. That lead to her clicking on an audio-file for example, and then lots of Dolphin-Windows get opened. But the main problem at the moment is that .sh-scripts are displayed with Kate instead of being executed (even though the executable
<Mrokii> flag) is set, according to Dolphins Info-Window. The question is: Is there something that can be done about this problem? I am fairly used to Konsole, so executing commands shouldn't be a problem.
<mparillo> Mrokii: Are the shell scripts marked executable?
<mparillo> You can do it with right-clicking in dolphin > properties > executable or chmod +x filename
<paul_> When my laptop wakes form sleep it does not show the login screen until it connects to a wireless network. I can see the desktop as it was when I put it to sleep. How can this be avoided?
<Mrokii> mparillo: They are, yes. That's why it's so confusing that it doesn't work.
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 400gb of files
<RonaldsMazitis> baloo is stuck on indexing
<RonaldsMazitis> e file.
<RonaldsMazitis> But, how do I delete it or move it to another folder?
<RonaldsMazitis> Is there a different program that is used for searching and managing files..or is catfish the only program that ships with Xubuntu?
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm running Xubuntu 11.04.
<RonaldsMazitis> TIA
<RonaldsMazitis> Art
<RonaldsMazitis> Re: file search utility program, catfish??
<RonaldsMazitis> you have asked for other applications..hoping this may help you..
<RonaldsMazitis> http://http://www.tricksfind.in/2011/05/how-to-search-for-applications-in.html
<RonaldsMazitis> ￼ Adv Reply
<RonaldsMazitis> August 8th, 2011 #4 XubuRoxMySox ￼
<RonaldsMazitis> Has an Ubuntu Drip
<RonaldsMazitis> I hope I don’t have to find a different application. I’d like to try to make the stock software work first-then I’ll consider adding a different application if necessary.
<RonaldsMazitis> ------------------------------
<RonaldsMazitis> For Robin:
<RonaldsMazitis> I am trying to sort and categorize my music collection, so I have about 11,000 mp3 files in 5 or 6 folders, all of which are located on my USB based expansion drive). Obviously, manually searching that many files using the file manager will be very slow.
<RonaldsMazitis> So, I open catfish, and give it search parameters and tell it to ‘find'. It returns a list of tunes which include the desired file.
<RonaldsMazitis> After the file is located, I assume I can click on the catfish screen to select the file, and then drag and drop directly from the catfish screen. But, when I click on the file I want to move/copy/delete, there appears to be no option to do anything with the file.
<Prototype> everytime i plug an HDMI lead into my laptop,  it does wierd stuff,  and its not even consistently wierd
<Prototype> sometimes it gives a completely blank desktop on both laptop and TV,  with just a mouse pointer,  so have to reboot
<Prototype> sometimes it will do exactly what i want and expect
<Prototype> sometimes the i have to tweek settings to get sound to go through HDMI,  sometimes i dont
<Prototype> and once when i plugged the lead in,  the computer just shut off completely,  no warning, just turned itself off
<Prototype> the list goes on
<Prototype> eventually i get it do to what i want after a reboot
<Prototype> but it is annoying
<IrcsomeBot> OmegaSochi was added by: OmegaSochi
#kubuntu 2017-12-05
<keithzg[m]> Prototype: What release of Kubuntu are you using, what graphics card, and which drivers for it?
<Prototype> 17.10, AMD Radeon HD8330,  dont know about drivers...command please?
<Prototype> ok, i got it,  Radeon drivers
<Prototype> lo?
<user|4010> tengo un problema con el audio
<user|4010> no me reconoce los dispositivos de entrada ni de salida
<user|4010> nada de lo que pongo a reproducir suena
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|20838> what are system requirements for kubuntu 14, 16, 17 respectively?
<Truemew> Hi
<joz> hi
<Flame_JRF> How do I get my wifi working on a linux kernel newer than 4.8?
<hateball> Flame_JRF: helps if you tell us what chipset you use, as well as what Kubuntu release
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ssab> Hi folks
<ssab> I need some software for massive audio conversion.
<hateball> ffmpeg
<ssab> I need to convert several albums in various file formats (ogg, flac etc) to mp3 to put on a USB key for a Christmas present.
<ssab> Thanks hateball. Could you give me a hint on the command line to work on multiple folders at a time ?
<hateball> ssab: well you could use a find search and pipe to xargs
<hateball> ssab: there is also a rather neat gui app if you like that
<hateball> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta1-2 (artful), package size 101 kB, installed size 797 kB
<ssab> Ah, yes I'm gonna look around that.
<hateball> ignore that it says GNOME, it works as well under Plasma
<hateball> I suppose that isnt recursive tho
<ssab> "Discover" the software library app in Kubuntu is quite miserable by the way if I may say. I'm very surprised by its unergonomy. Luckily it's a minor point as most of what one needs is already there and there is also Muon.
<hateball> I think that is the general opinion from what I see people saying here :p
<hateball> I only use apt, so
<ssab> :p
<ssab> OK gonna install soundconverter. Thanks !
<hateball> :)
<ssab> I think there was another app named soundKonverter by the way, back in time. Can't find it in the repos :)
<hateball> probably abandoned by now then
<hateball> if I am not mistaken there might be addons to dolphin for doing conversions
<Boseidon|3688> I have Kubuntu 17.10 on my laptop and I want to install Mint Cinnamon to dual boot, yet the Live USB isn't registered in BIOS. I've rewritten the ISO image a few times on my flash drive in different ways, and even had my friend write it on hers just to be safe (she knows way more about this than me), but I can't get BIOS to acknowledge the USB is t
<Boseidon|3688> here, let alone access it. The USB is accessible in the GUI, but that's it. Any ideas?
<Boseidon|3688> Side note: I tried writing it directly to my hard drive by following a tutorial online, and while it did let me start Mint, it error'd out at the same spot both times I tried actually installing it.
<r3kz> what are the minimum system requirements for 17.10 amd64 ?
<BluesKaj> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> r3kz,^
<r3kz> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> r3kz, hope you can install Kubuntu
<r3kz> BluesKaj: I got it installed , 2048 RAM, 16gb hard drive  in virtual box
<BluesKaj> oh, a vm .. not my cuppa tea
<r3kz> I'm on macOS so its better for me
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> where are the minimum system requirements'? :|
<BluesKaj> !specs| jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<jk^> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<jk^> ok BluesKaj, the problems is that link provides "Reccomendend" ones, not "Minimum" ones... however i'm looking for even for the minimun system requirements of other flavours such as Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jk^, you can rest assured that ecommended is very close to a comfortable experience with the OSs listed including Kubuntu ...minimum require wwill differ according to individual pc hardware which is very difficult to predict unless you try it
<jk^> Can u speak easier?
<BluesKaj> if the the live media runs the OS then gthat's an indication of how well it will run on a hdd or ssd
<BluesKaj> using live media is the best test for your pc
<jk^> ok BluesKaj, someone tells me that the usage of os by live CD is not equal to usage of the Os installed on hd, and i guess it's true... because, an os installed on hd it should be faster
<BluesKaj> yes that's true but it also tells you that your hadware can handle the OS
<jk^> in which way?
<jk^> have to do a test after booting by live cd?
<jk^> or better "Live DVD"
<jk^> cd is too small
<BluesKaj> most OS iso images a re too large for cd, they need a dvd
<jk^> i'm here again
<jk^> i just need a page like that
<jk^> https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<jk^> does anyone like that exist even for kubuntu?
<jk^> i can't find it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well I don't think we have a page like that on our website
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But I'll get that fixed
<jk^> so
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Meanwhile, you need at least 9.6Gb of HDD, Minimum 512Gb RAM, but really you need 1Gb
<jk^> how to know if kubuntu run on my pc?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You CPU must have pae
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Put the live DVD or USB in and boot it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If it boots you to a desktop then it'll run when you install it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The live and install both use the same Linux Kernel
<jk^> IrcsomeBot, Sick_Rimmit, i understand but i have two questions: "Which is the link where are the requirements you said (you need at least 9.6Gb of HDD, Minimum 512Gb RAM, but really you need 1Gb)? And the response of a Operating System is different if it's installed on hd than if it's running from a live dvd... :|
<jk^> the response/the velocity: an Operating system installed on hd is faster than the same operating system running on live dvd
<jk^> speed, not velocity, excuse for my english
#kubuntu 2017-12-06
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<D0U91E> morning folks
<rgb-one> good morning to ya
<BluesKaj> 'Morning D0U91E
 * genii passes around the mugs and coffeepot
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii ...4-5 inches snow here this morning
<genii> Bright and sunny, maybe 1-2C here right now
<BluesKaj> yeah, sun just appeared  a few mins ago, dunno for how long since forecast is for cloudy all day
<TheTrash> Does the Kubuntu live/installer usb not have persistence functionality? Or did I do something wrong when creating or booting my usb stick?
<TheTrash> I used Etcher on OS X, but might as well try usb-creator.
<rgb-one> Did you install it to a usb?
<TheTrash> No, just ran the "try" thingy... doesn't have persistence?
<rgb-one> TheTrash: no
<rgb-one> no persistence
<mparillo> TheTrash: Unetbootin (available in the repositories) allows you to burn the ISO and to set aside space for persistance. However, I have had bad luck with unetbootin recently.
<mparillo> Bad luck = it would not boot for me where burning the same ISO with dd did boot. But, it cannot hurt to try.\
<ponizovich> docker ps -a
<zkdehelp> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 and fully updated + installed nvidia drivers. I'm currently using 384.90 and having difficulty finding the force full composition pipeline option under nvidia-settings (root privs)
<zkdehelp> Has anyone run into this problem before?
<zkdehelp> I seem to be getting really bad screen tearing and researching got me as far as this
<zkdehelp> thought I would pop in and see if anyone here had experienced this at all
<tiwake> I bought a new computer and decidedly bought AMD because better linux support these days
#kubuntu 2017-12-07
<zkdehelp> Does AMD have less screen tearing on a clean Kubuntu 16.04 LTS install out of the box?
<valorie> hmmm, never had any problems, so no experience to offer, zkdehelp
<valorie> but 16.04 seems a long time ago!
<valorie> I always run the current release or then next one
<CoJaBo> Kubuntu 17.10 still has the "windows stop repainting if left open for a few days" bug? Wtf..
<user|48743> Hi
<user|48743> Kubuntu 17.10 is stable version
<user|48743> or 17.04 is stable version
<user|48743> Please give me response
<Guest42697> what response do you need?
<hateball> user|48743: all releases are "stable" :)
<hateball> user|48743: 16.04 is however LTS, and 17.10 is the current short-term release. 17.04 is EOL shortly.
<valorie> user|48743: help us make each release more stable by helping us test *before* release
<valorie> the more testing, the better the release
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<obert> hey BluesKaj
<obert> do you know a free IDE for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> obert, https://www.kdevelop.org/
<obert> is good?
<BluesKaj> dunno, don't use it
<obert> ...
<BluesKaj> I don't code or edit it
<lordievader> obert: Last time I used it it was allright, have since moved to vim.
<obert> vim is hard
<IrcsomeBot> Claudio Autiero was removed by: Claudio Autiero
<atymchuk> Hi everyone. Got a problem. Upon split brains my heartbeat triggers a restart on both nodes and then triggers shut down on both. Can I avoid this shutdown somehow or this is expected behaviour?
<atymchuk> sorry, wrong channel.
<SeanFromQueens> Hi!
<SeanFromQueens> I've run into a couple of problems with Kubutu.
<SeanFromQueens> First off, it freezes after only 10 minutes of booting into, initially the mouse can still move but the window is unresponsive then the pointer becomes unresponsive.
<SeanFromQueens> If there is some update that I need to install to fix it, I can't run all the updates in time for the system to become unresponsive.
<SeanFromQueens> 2nd I would like copy all the profile folders to apps like pidgin and thunderbird but to do so from my Windows partition/boot, is that possible?
<SeanFromQueens> 3rd and finally, is there anyway to change the order of grub boot order from the Windows session? No Grub Customizer, not terminal, but from Windows.
<SeanFromQueens> There's no response. Not even "sorry can't help you newb"
<SeanFromQueens> This is not a helpful channel
<BluesKaj> ask your question again, I just got here, SeanFromQueens
<ronnoc> SeanFromQueens: 1) Would need some system info before any help can be given; but in general, you can usually press <ctl> + <alt> + F2 and get to a terminal and run any system updates from there.
<ronnoc> Specifically, "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ronnoc> 2) yes. 3) Not possible as far as I know
<ronnoc> and hi BluesKaj
<ronnoc> Edit on 2) not sure actually, but easily done from Linux either installed or from a live session
#kubuntu 2017-12-08
<luciano> CIAO
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TBotNik> All: What is the best tutorial for Aliases?
<TBotNik> All: What is the best tutorial for Apache Aliases?
<lordievader> Reading the documentation?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mozammel> Hello guys
<BluesKaj> hi mozammel
<mozammel> Hello BluesKaj : how is going on...
<mozammel> I'm using Kubuntu 17.10
<mozammel> its quite stable.
<mozammel> Looking for youtube downloader, before i used to Youtube-dlg, but no more available for Kubuntu 17.10 ,, do you have any Idea ?
<BluesKaj> going well thanks , try youtube-dl, mozammel
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos
<mozammel> BluesKaj: its command line; I'm not good at it.
<BluesKaj> mozammel, sudo apt install youtube-dl, in the the terminal, quite simple
<BluesKaj> terminal =konsole
<mozammel> BluesKaj: youtube-dl is already installed in my system. but there is no gui for youtube-dl... I dont know how to work with youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> mozammel, navigate to the video you want to download and copy the url from the browser addressbar , right clivk on the address, choos select all then copy, then open the konsole and type youtube-dl and paste the url address after it., press enter
<genii> Copy the "share" URL from the page, then in Konsole: youtube-dl <paste the url here>
<BluesKaj> ok,  BBIab, stuff to do for a few mins
<genii> BluesKaj: Gotta love how so many leave just before their answer is coming :)
<BluesKaj> tweha snow last night and the plow is over on the next street, had to picj up the garbage and recycling bins before they get plowed under
<BluesKaj> we had
<BluesKaj> here he comes :-)
<BluesKaj> it's garbage/recycling pick up today
<BluesKaj> anyeay I'm not waiting for his result...gotta clean the driveway, BBL
<BluesKaj> youtube-dl
<dkvader> hola
<ro_daniel> hi all, i installed kubuntu and for some reason installing stuff, update and so on are extremely slow
<ro_daniel> i tried different mirrors, using only ip v4 and then only ip v 6 but it is the same
<ro_daniel> and using apt-get update i noticed that it takes a lot of time at nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<ro_daniel> i search the web and a lot of other people have the same issue but no solve
<ro_daniel> it is the same thing on any ubuntu based systems that i tried
<ro_daniel> on any other distros that i tried it works well, internet is fine
<dkvader> hola
<dkvader> tengo problemas para abrir mi navegador y el centro de aplicaciones
<dkvader> que hacer
<dkvader> ¡??
<dkvader> ???????????????????
<dkvader> some help
<dkvader> ¡?
<aleksei> hi
#kubuntu 2017-12-09
<Fritigern> URGH, I want to install WinE, but if I do, it will uninstall a crapload of stuff that I still want and/or need. Is there any way that I can install WinE without allowing apt to uninstall my stuff? Here's a list of stuff that would be removed.
<Fritigern> https://pastebin.com/5nuDT1bp
<Fritigern> If anyone has an answer or recommendation for me, I am here 24/7, just ping me and I will see it.
<IrcsomeBot> Max was added by: Max
<sslanc> hi all
<sslanc> is there a separate server for wine issuis?
<sslanc> NVM FOUND IT SORRY
<sslanc> freqking caps ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<konam> Hey guys, I'm just trying kubuntu 17.10, looks good! But firefox's menu font size looks smaller in kde than gnome. Is there a way to increase it? Tweaking font sizes in the system settings hasn't had any effect
<konam> I mean the font size of the menu bar
<konam> tab names, etc.
<BluesKaj> konam, set the font size in system settings>application style>gnome app style>select gtk fonts
<konam> BluesKaj thanks, I'll try that
<Fritigern> URGH, I want to install WinE, but if I do, it will uninstall a crapload of stuff that I still want and/or need. Is there any way that I can install WinE without allowing apt to uninstall my stuff? Here's a list of stuff that would be removed.  https://pastebin.com/5nuDT1bp
<BluesKaj> apt isn'r removing those packages because of Wine, it's because your updated and upgraded other packages no longer need them, if you were installing a different linux package you'd receive the same mesage
<BluesKaj> Fritigern,^
<user|66954> Hi?
<Fritigern> Blueskaj, go see what I have pastebinned. Tell me that I no longer need Mixxx or Qbittorrent because of "updated" packages.
<user|66954> Hello, my System Linux Kubuntu 17.10 have too Problem
<Fritigern> What problem?
<user|66954> App Software center Discover
<user|66954> You help me?
<user|66954> My Laptop is ASUS AMD Quad-Core, 4GB RAM
<user|66954> Drivers AMDs
<Fritigern> Are you going to tell me what the problem is or what? I can not sit here all day
<user|66954> I'm user Linux!
<Fritigern> Good for you. Is that your problem?
<user|66954> Ok! 1 - When I Start PC, in icon tray (color blue), avise: Problem interruption
<user|66954> Ah! I'm Brazillian!
<Fritigern> Try asking your question in #Ubuntu-Br
<Fritigern> That's the Brazilian Ubuntu channel
<user|34568> Pozdrav
<Fritigern> URGH, I want to install WinE, but if I do, it will uninstall a crapload of stuff that I still want and/or need. Is there any way that I can install WinE without allowing apt to uninstall my stuff? Here's a list of stuff that would be removed.  https://pastebin.com/5nuDT1bp
<valorie> Fritigern: I'll bet if you let it uninstall, you can later install the package or two that you want
<valorie> the versions might be old, or have incompatable libraries or so
<valorie> using apt full-upgrade is important, because it uninstalls things that should be, along with upgrading stuff
<user|33168> Hello i have problem with kde_probe
<user|33168> I installed new kernel version for AMD
<user|33168> Kernel 4.14.4-041404-generic
<Fritigern> valorie: I made the mistake of letting wine install before, and whilst re-installing all it had removed (which were fully up to date!) it removed Wine in the process. It is a hard conflict between Wine and the packages in question.
<Fritigern> And it's not just a few, here's a selection of the packages that would be missed the most: adb apache2 apache2-bin apache2-utils gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad kodi krename libtelegram-qt5 lua-sec megasync mixxx nmap ntp php7.0 postfix-sqlite python3.5  qbittorrent qupzilla scribus sntp spotify-client stack-client subversion telepathy-morse uget
<valorie> that's very odd
<valorie> !info kde_probe
<ubottu> Package kde_probe does not exist in artful
<valorie> I've never heard of it, user|33168 -- what is it?
<user|33168> I will send u my dmess
<jaqu3> Okey I will send u from Konversation
<jaqu3> [    4.056843] kfd kfd: kgd2kfd_probe failed
<jaqu3> [    5.162157] kfd kfd: kgd2kfd_probe failed
<jaqu3> @valorie
<valorie> well, that's not kde_probe, for starters
<valorie> but that says nothing about what you were probing, or why
<valorie> !info kfd
<ubottu> Package kfd does not exist in artful
<valorie> googling a bit, I see: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=877635
<ubottu> Debian bug 877635 in src:linux "linux-image-4.14.0-rc3-amd64: Kernel 4.14-rc3 fails to initialize kfd: kgd2kfd_probe failed" [Normal,Open]
<valorie> so it sounds like you are having a problem with your latest kernel
<valorie> I suggest logging in again with your previous kernel and sticking with that one
<valorie> sheesh
<jaqu3> oh okey okey ;) Thanks for info guys :3
<jaqu3> When I saw new version of kernel
<jaqu3> oh let's do it xD
<jaqu3> but i saw only this error ;)
<jaqu3> Or using this newer kernel xDDDD
<SeanFromQueens> I've run into a couple of problems with Kubutu.
<SeanFromQueens> First off, it freezes after only 10 minutes of booting into, initially the mouse can still move but the window is unresponsive then the pointer becomes unresponsive.
<SeanFromQueens> If there is some update that I need to install to fix it, I can't run all the updates in time for the system to become unresponsive.
<SeanFromQueens> 2nd I would like copy all the profile folders to apps like pidgin and thunderbird but to do so from my Windows partition/boot, is that possible?
<SeanFromQueens> 3rd and finally, is there anyway to change the order of grub boot order from the Windows session? No Grub Customizer, not terminal, but from Windows.
#kubuntu 2017-12-10
<SeanFromQueens> Anyone actually participating here?
<Fritigern> SeanFromQueens: If you can boot into a terminal (text mode), you may be able to manually run an update.
<SeanFromQueens> how does one boot into terminal?
<SeanFromQueens> Can I assume doing anything (changing grub boot order & copying the profile directories from the Kubuntu partition) from the Windows session is moot and undoable?
<Fritigern> wait, other idea. If you manage to get to the desktop, hit CTRL+ALT+F1, this will put you in a terminal (TTY1), you can then switch back to graphics mode with CTRL+ALT+F7
<Fritigern> First you will need a system that does not freeze, and updating the system MIGHT help, but i can;t guarantee anything
<SeanFromQueens> hopefully it doesn't freeze while in terminal mode, so that I can do the update and get back to GUI mode.
<Fritigern> Once you are in terminal mode, enter "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" (without quotes of course), this will download and install all available updates.
<SeanFromQueens> the double && allows for multiple commands at a time, right?
<Fritigern> Yup, that is correct
<SeanFromQueens> Fritigern: How about being able to do anything from Windows session?
<Fritigern> sudo apt update will retrieve a list of updated packages, and sudo apt full-upgrade downloads and installs those packages
<SeanFromQueens> Is retrieving app profiles and reordering grub boot order, just a bridge too far?
<Fritigern> I don;t know if anything *is* possible from Windows. It all depends on how you have installed Kubuntu, if that's on an image or a separate partition, and if you have a shared partition with one of the filesystems that Wondows supports.
<Fritigern> Please ignore my typos. As funny as they may seem, they are not deliberate
<SeanFromQueens> separate partitions
<Fritigern> Windows has no support for Ext4 file systems, which is what (K)Ubuntu uses by default. So you may have to get into Kubuntu first before you can mofe stuff around
<SeanFromQueens> But while I'm running Kubuntu (or when I could run it without it freezing up) I could access the Windows partition
<Fritigern> Yes, Linux supports many different file systems, but Windows does not. Windows only cares about itself :-)
<SeanFromQueens> I guess Kubuntu can access FAT16 or FAT32, but it doesn't work the other way around
<Fritigern> exactly
<Fritigern> Linux can also access NTFS partitions
<SeanFromQueens> NTFS partitions, what's that?
<Fritigern> NTFS is what Windows uses as a default since Windows Xp
<SeanFromQueens> Learn something new every day, thanks Fritigern
<Fritigern> And I have just learned something as well. I figured that since it has been ages since I've used windows, that perhaps there have been new developments on their filesystem support. And wouldn;t you know it, I have just read the following: " Recently released ReFS file system was developed by Microsoft as a new generation file system for Windows 8 Servers."
<Fritigern> This is where I've read this. http://www.ufsexplorer.com/und_fs.php#windows
<SeanFromQueens> Thanks I guess I've got to go and try this out
<Fritigern> valorie: Here's a new paste showing me first doing apt full-upgrade, then apt install wine-stable which I decline, then a full-upgrade again. This to show that my system IS fully up to date, and still wine would cause a crapload of stuff to be uninstalled. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26151115/
<SeanFromQueens> Fritigern: I'm back, that sudo apt update and full-upgrade commands (I entered the correct commands) gave a lot of 404 not found errors as the packages scrolled down the screen
<SeanFromQueens> then the system responded with advice to apt-get update and  apt-get update --fix-missing
<SeanFromQueens> neither fixed the freezing system problem, I guess I'm going to have to scrap it and reinstall wiping out the settings and profiles that I had
<valorie> SeanFromQueens: do you have some PPAs mixed in there or something?
<valorie> unless your connections are dodgy, there should be no 404s
<Leevancleef> Kubuntu Live USB failed to load Plasma and GUI hung on the error window. I've switched to TTY2 to poweroff, but it's asking me for a password
<Leevancleef> Anybody know the login info for the Live CD/USB?
<Leevancleef> 17.10
<Leevancleef> Live USB worked fine upon restart. Attempting install lol
<Leevancleef> I've never seen an OpenGL failure in a Live CD like that before.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest6856> hola
<Lux80> Hallo, muss man etwas beachten, wenn man den GNOME-Software-Center anstelle von Discover haben möchte?
<IrcsomeBot> ajyotirmay was added by: ajyotirmay
<Crell> Hi folks. I've a Thinkpad X1 Carbon 5th Gen running 17.10, with a Thunderbolt dock. The dock *was* working properly. However, for unknown reasons it's now not connecting any data. Just power. No ethernet, no video, no USB, nothing. I did not change any settings. Best I've found via Google is this: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/ThunderBolt-3-Dockingstation-and-Linux/td-p/3671481 - However, I already have TBolt security 
<pter> selam
<To24> > Today’s daily ISO for Bionic Beaver 18.04 sees an experimental switch to the Breeze-Dark Plasma theme by default.
<To24> Very nice :-)
#kubuntu 2018-12-03
<Nexilva> Thanks!
<Quantos> Anytime Neighbor
<scalr> For some reason, when I run "du -sh /home/" in my terminal, it reports that there is 134 GB of disk usage, but when I actually run it on my home directory, it reports 61 GB of usage. I am the only user on this computer, so what might be the deal?
<scalr> In other words, "du -sh /home" reports 134 GB, and "du -sh /scalr/" reports 61 GB.
<scalr> I wanted to change my username on this computer, and so I have a symbolic link acting on my home directory, so is it likely du is counting my home directory twice?
<scalr> Wait... There is a hidden directory in /home/ called ".ecryptfs", and "du -sh /home/.ecryptfs" reports 73 GB, so that's probably where all the extra space is getting used, but why is this folder here?
<valorie> it sounds like X and Plasma aren't loading at all
<valorie> oops
<valorie> I was scrolled up
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EquusGrevyi> Hello! Is here the right place to ask about disabled drivers in the latest kernel update? Or would that be #ubuntu ?
<acheronuk> EquusGrevyi: kubuntu has no control over kernel builds/decisions, so I would guess elsewhere would be better
<EquusGrevyi> archeronuk: Ah, my apologies :) #ubuntu is probably the place I want, I would think then.
<IrcsomeBot> Fernando Santos was added by: Fernando Santos
#kubuntu 2018-12-04
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> card reader not supporting.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> what should i do????
<valorie> @Aimisaim you might ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> I don't think that is bridged from Telegram though
<valorie> we (kubuntu) don't have any control over that level
<GortiZ> I have a problem with KUbuntu 14.04 (I know it's "old" but it's on a production system and I can't update it right now). When we ask for a shutdown it starts the shutdown process, but at some point we read messagese like: "* Starting internet superserver inetd" and it doesn't shutdown
<GortiZ> Does anybody have a clue about why the server starts some services during a shutdown? What signal/broken software can cause a startup during a shutdown?
<GortiZ> It doesn't happen always, but even few times it means that somebody has to go there and reboot manually...
<GortiZ> Mhmm I guess not :( Do you know where I can have some help about shutdown/startup processes? Maybe I should ask to Ubuntu channel instead?
<hateball> GortiZ: Ubuntu is probably more general, yes
<GortiZ> hateball: thanks I'll ask over there as well :( I really can't figure out why it's starting processes during the shutdown :|
<hateball> And I dont know, don't have a 14.04 system handy and it could still depend on what services you run on your particular install
<hateball> I guess if you grep /etc/rc.d/ for inetd you should see which services could depend on it... and do some detective work from there
<GortiZ> hateball: I see.. but still what I don't understand is why it seems to go from runlevel 0 to runlevel 1 or 5..
<GortiZ> befor that sometimes I have also the NFS kernel deamon and the openssh server starting up
<denza242> how do i restart powerdevil
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> i'm running on kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<sekisushai> I would like to upgrade my Qt version from 5.9.5 to 5.11
<sekisushai> how do I do that ? I've found this ppa https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+archive/ubuntu/opt-qt-5.11.0-bionic
<sekisushai> but installing qt511-meta-all doesn't change the default version of Qt for KDE
<sekisushai> any hints ?
<diogenes_> sekisushai, i'd not go for ppa
<diogenes_> just got some bad experience in the past
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu 2018-12-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Dil3mm4> Hello there.
<Dil3mm4> I'm quite having a problem with KDE, put it short, it won't logout. Instead it loads again the session.
<Dil3mm4> Is someone aware of this issue?
<Dil3mm4> Also, no NVIDIA cards around, just a i3 380M on iGPU.
<diogenes_> Dil3mm4, and ctrl+alt+del
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: yeah, when I press ok to logout, it just reloads the session.
<Dil3mm4> It loads again the KDE loading screen and I'm back at the desktop.
<diogenes_> Dil3mm4, try: killall sh
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: stuff is, if killall works, how do I change the graphics behaviour while using ctrlaltdel ?
<Dil3mm4> My main concern is to get everything working within the UI.
<diogenes_> first see if it works
<Dil3mm4> sh: no process found diogenes_
<diogenes_> Dil3mm4, i suppose there might be two reasons: 1. sddm bug 2. driver bug
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<diogenes_> to rule out the sddm bug
<diogenes_> i'd suggest to try gmd
<diogenes_> gdm*
<diogenes_> for testing purpose
<Dil3mm4> I don't even know if I'm on sddm atm or not tbh.
<Dil3mm4> About the driver bug, wasn't this happening only over NVIDIA AMD PCI cards?
<diogenes_> Dil3mm4, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: lightdm
<diogenes_> ah, that's why try sddm
<Dil3mm4> sddm seems installed, gotta change default-display-manager value with nano to /usr/bin/sddm ?
<Dil3mm4> Trying brb.
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: gdm3 works OOTB.
<Dil3mm4> SDDM, hangs with the blinking "_"
<diogenes_> Dil3mm4, so use gdm3
<Dil3mm4> I don't want to guess why, even if the gdm3 screen looks crap xD
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: thanks for your support.
<diogenes_> well that the screen that you got to see for 3 seconds
<diogenes_> so no big deal
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Dil3mm4> diogenes_: yeah, that's why I'm not bothering that much :P
<Dil3mm4> I have just a couple of questions left.
<Dil3mm4> Is there a way to customize animation speed?
<Dil3mm4> Also, on login, KDE seems busy loading the app opened on my last session leaving behind the desktop loading, is there someway to invert the criteria?
<diogenes_> probably kde i set to save the last session, you might want to disable that, don't ask me how because i'm on xfce )
<Dil3mm4> Mhm, I should consider some digging about this
<Dil3mm4> Thanks again!
<diogenes_> np
<kinghat> last couple of updates for kubuntu 18.10 has made one of my monitors in a 3 monitor system start doing weird things. now i just did a reboot and it is not found. i was just watching YT videos on it before the restart.
<kinghat> baloo is crashing at startup when i log in as well
<kinghat> also, when i log in it always says its like 6hours later on the clock then adjusts.
<makhavelli> Hello, world
<bprompt> makhavelli:    it worked!  allo allo
<kinghat> what. is going on here? this happened after puter started acting up and had to hard reset: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mOECtGoF/image.png and then terminal log is doing this: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/1b0c50ea/
<valorie> kinghat: did you "See system logs and 'systemctl status vboxweb-service.service' for details"?
<kinghat> not yet. had to leave the PC.
#kubuntu 2018-12-06
<kinghat> valorie: which system logs do you think they are talking about?
<kinghat> and is 'systemctl status vboxweb-service.service' a command string?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kinghat> valorie: i think its the latest kubuntu 18.10 kernel. i switched to the previous release and im not seeing the issue anymore.
<jubo2> My Friend's Kubuntu 18.04.1 broke again
<jubo2> this time attempting normal startup just drops him into recovery mode
<jubo2> running 'journalctl -xB' (not sure about the switches) that it suggests prints as last line something about MTRR
<jubo2> With this many problems it is quite sure that the laptop has faulty hardware :(
<jubo2> I gonna suggest him to run memtest86
<jubo2> If someone has some idea about how to fix the computer it would be much appreciated
<jubo2> He's running memtest86 now
<jubo2> Yeah.. memtest keeps on crashing
<jubo2> so it is either faulty RAM or the memory controller has broken
<jubo2> I told him to remove one module at a time and try the memtest86 again
<jubo2> this way we can figure out if the problem is in the RAM or the memory controller
<kinghat> valorie: i dont think its the kernel. well when i open virtual box is makes those issues. but it didnt used to. so something changed and now doesnt like it.
<kinghat> is it possible to change over to wayland on kubuntu?
<valorie> kinghat: very possibly - vbox is just one of possible VMs you can try
<valorie> yes, you can use wayland by not everything will work
<valorie> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> there is a package you can add
<valorie> plasma-workspace-wayland I think
<valorie> !info plasma-workspace-wayland
<ubottu> plasma-workspace-wayland (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5 - Wayland integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 112 kB
<kinghat> valorie: I don't use vbox very much but it was working fine when I installed it. then time passed and Kubuntu had updates and now it freaks out. to why I don't think it's vbox.
<valorie> ok
 * valorie is running 18.10 quite happily
<kinghat> as for Wayland, what type of things wouldn't work?
<kinghat> valorie: that's what I'm on. can't you test vbox?
<valorie> well, nvidia is still very much a problem
<kinghat> that's ok in AMD
<valorie> right
<kinghat> I'm*
<valorie> ok, I just started the one VM I have right now, which is win10
<valorie> starts up just fine
<valorie> gosh, now I can't remember how to use stupid windows
<kinghat> in vbox you mean?
<kinghat> i guess one reason is i want native night mode and i think thats only a wayland thing. but redshift is working for me.
<valorie> kinghat: I want that too, but redshift works for me too
<valorie> I have nvidia so for me wayland will be awhile
<kinghat> if it was default is ubuntu 17 will it be default in the next LTS?
<valorie> kinghat: it wasn't
<kinghat> oh
<kinghat> thought i read that somewhere. whoops
<valorie> I think that while gnome had some early success with wayland it's not continued, and the sessions were not felt to be trustworthy enough for an LTS
<valorie> I don't think it is in 18.10
<valorie> and haven't yet heard about what will be default for 19.04
<valorie> which is not LTS
<kinghat> tyvm for the info.
<kinghat> GD. every time i start up the PC and login baloo is always giving me a crashed msg.
<fareast> I think I like kde
<valorie> fareast: it's a great community that makes great software
<valorie> so I agree
<kinghat> removed vbox again, and on install i get these same errors: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/ee22b12a/
<kinghat> someone else on 18.10 has the same thing: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=90643
<valorie> kinghat: does it work though?
<valorie> it reports successful install
<kinghat> well last time i did this it worked the first time then wouldnt work after a reboot
<valorie> if that happens again please file a bug: ubuntu-bug virtualbox
<kinghat> but then my system starts freaking out after i get the errors in vbox. literally after x amount of time, a couple hours of normal computing(?), shit hits the fan. to where i cant even logout, restart, or shutdown.
<valorie> in the commandline
<valorie> if that happens again, file it in the terminal so those files get uploaded
<valorie> the logfiles I mean
<kinghat> systemctl status vboxweb-service.service
<kinghat> Failed to get properties: Connection timed out
<valorie> ok but using that command to file the bug report gets the necessary files
<valorie> without you having to dig for them manually
<kinghat> which command?
<valorie> ubuntu-bug virtualbox
<kinghat> valorie: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Jfohpr65/image.png
<valorie> yep
<valorie> funny that it uses the enormously out-of-date "KDE" instead of Plasma but whatever
<kinghat> kinghat@kinghat-kubuntu:/media/kinghat/Staging/New Files$ ubuntu-bug virtualbox
<kinghat> Failed to get unit file state for whoopsie.service: Connection timed out
<kinghat> shit FF just crashed. wonder if its happening again.
<kinghat> the ubuntu reporter popped this up in my browser though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+filebug/c6039c4e-f9ad-11e8-9660-d485646cd9a4?
<kinghat> do i need to do anything here? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nLx6ftkg/image.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hi! U have Kubuntu running on my work laptop. It has a proxy connection in which only the browser can connect to cyberspace. Is there a way to get other apps (Discover, module, weather widget) to use the proxy? Can the be directed to use the browser (Palemoon) internet connection?? Thanks
<valorie> yes, you need to make at least a short description and say how you run into the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, Corrections: I have Kubuntu - not u. Konsole not module
<valorie> attaching those links you put in the channel earlier will make it better too
<kinghat> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1807286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807286 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "systemd SEGV freezing on install of virtualbox" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu 2018-12-07
<valorie> may I ask why you didn't simply install and run the package as usual?
<valorie> also, did you mean this? "after reboot none of the VMs fail to launch"
<kinghat> ya.
<valorie> double negative there
<kinghat> sorry. its been a long day.
<kinghat> especially when things arent working.
<valorie> right
<valorie> clarifying that single point will help when someone looks at it
<kinghat> install and running package as usual?
<valorie> right
<valorie> via apt or discover etc.
<valorie> that's how I did it
<valorie> and pretty much always do it
<valorie> in general only applications/packages installed in the recommended way are supported
<valorie> unsure if the way you did it has anything to do with the difficulties you are encountering
<kinghat> because there was a broken feature in the ubuntu package. got the deb from the website. the deb started getting the error after some kubuntu updates, tried the test version. same thing.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> what broken feature?
<kinghat> i think it was dragging and dropping files from guest to host and host to guest.
<kinghat> and it was fixed in a more recent verson that ubuntu didnt package.
<valorie> ok
<kinghat> version*
<valorie> I would ask that a more recent version be packaged then
<valorie> IMO
<valorie> anyway, if the devels think that installing from the deb is important, they'll ask
<kinghat> well i posted the exact test version thats being used.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> might be worthwhile on another day when you're not so tired -- search for the bug to update Vbox and comment
<valorie> or even just click the "this affects me" thing up top
<kinghat> comment on my own bug report?
<valorie> no
<valorie> a BR asking for packaging is a separate thing
<valorie> such a br says "we have old # which doesn't do what I need" and "here's the new release that does what I need"
<valorie> always file separate bug reports for separate issues
<kinghat> oh i see what you mean
<valorie> but if one has already been filed, better to add your info into the already-filed BR
<shanemikel> It's really annoying how Konversation doesn't wait for nickserv to identify before auto-joining channels like this one
<shanemikel> I always open up with #kubuntu-unregistered
<valorie> shanemikel: hmmm, doesn't happen to me
<valorie> there is a way to auth first
<valorie> sec
<Unit193> shanemikel: Perhaps look into SASL.
<Unit193> (Specifically, https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication)
<valorie> aha, I was on that page trying to figure out if it was the best one
<valorie> but Unit193 beat me
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<valorie> shanemikel: it's unfortunate that we needed to require auth
<valorie> but waves of spam attacks have made it necessary
<valorie> :(
<shanemikel> the internets.. love 'em & hate 'em
<shanemikel> Do I have to use a cert with SASL or will "SASL PLAIN" work on freenode?
<mparillo_> I use SASL plain, but don't trust me...I have a tail more often than not.
<Guest78127> COOL! the SASL thing worked. That was annoying thanks
<Guest78127> uh...
<Guest78127> wait my nick.. lol
<shanemikel> Ok now it worked... but for some reason in Konversation it doesn't want to use my fallback nicks with SASL...
<shanemikel> oh well
<Edisto> after installing gufw everytime I reboot my internet doesn't work until I turn on the firewall. And everytime I reboot the firewall is off. Anyone else having problems with gufw on kubuntu 18.10?
<valorie> Edisto: never used it
<valorie> but you can add it to the autostart group in systemsettings
<valorie> just pop up krunner (alt plus space) and type autostart
<krytarik> Edisto: I didn't get to using Gufw for it, but all I do to enable UFW (which also applies on startup) is "sudo ufw enable" - see here for more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW#Enable_and_Disable
<Edisto> thx, i'm going to reboot and see if this works
<viktor> after changing my password, kwallet asks for my password again every time after log in. this is really annoying. how do i fix this?
<viktor>  after changing my password, kwallet asks for my password again every time after log in. this is really annoying. how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ThiagoCupim> Hello!
<viktor> after changing my password, kwallet asks for my password again every time after log in. this is really annoying. how do i fix this? (running kubuntu 18.04)
<BluesKaj> viktor, system settings>account details>kde wallet>uncheck the box "Enable kde wallet subsystem"
<lordievader> viktor: Or change the password on your wallet to the same one as your login password.
<viktor> lordievader, already did that
<BluesKaj> think the wallet system is a pita,  it may make your system slightly more secure, but is it worth the trouble?
<viktor> BluesKaj, don't know why this is: https://pasteboard.co/HQDlrhP.png
<lordievader> Wifi passwords are also saved in there so you don't need to fill them in every time.
<BluesKaj> viktor, I have no idea why kde wallet system option is missing
<viktor> BluesKaj, apparently it's only gone if i use the searchbar to look for it ...
<viktor> BluesKaj, but the KDE walet subsys is already enabled
<BluesKaj> uncheck the box, and kwallet will not bother you again
<viktor> BluesKaj, i won't lose a lot of functionality? actually, only chrome seems to be using it
<BluesKaj> viktor, after you reboot chrome shouldn't use it anymore
<viktor> BluesKaj, okay, wonder why i had it in the first place :P
<viktor> BluesKaj, but thnks for the help
<BluesKaj> viktor, it's enabled by default
<BluesKaj> kwallet that is
<Quantos> This question might be a bit off topic, what is available to monitor your cpu temp in KUbuntu?
<diogenes_> Quantos, sensors
<diogenes_> in terminal
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> sweet
<Quantos> Did a quick little install and oila
<diogenes_> yep
<Quantos> Thank you much
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#kubuntu 2018-12-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alekksander> BluesKaj: aye
<BluesKaj> hi alekksander
<IrcsomeBot> <DShreyas> I have installed Kubuntu 18.10 on my Laptop(Thinkpad T440) but now I facing a problem, when I resume from suspend my trackpad dont work. I have installed Kubuntu 18.04 previously and there was no such problem, the problems appeares after installing kubuntu 18.10
<Alexfrench> 18.04 is a lts no ?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> super LTS, for 10 years
<Alexfrench> so why do not use it a time that's i am doing on my laptop too
<Alexfrench> this way i just do updates
<diogenes_> Alexfrench, i didn't understand what you mean
<acheronuk> Kubuntu LTS is supported for 3 years
<diogenes_> oh ok, i just heard that Ubuntu extended the support for 10 yeqrs
<diogenes_> years*
<acheronuk> diogenes_: Ubuntu desktop is still 5 years. Flavours is 3 years
<acheronuk> the '10 years' as far as I'm aware is just extended paid support for server/cloud
<diogenes_> acheronuk, ok thanks.
<Alexfrench> sorry i ha kids so i am not always present
<Alexfrench> have
<diogenes_> Alexfrench, congrats!
<Alexfrench> thanks it is hard but it is life
<diogenes_> at least there will be someone to visit us when we end up in the nursing home lol
#kubuntu 2018-12-09
<CaptainWilder> I ran a command `rmmod xpad` while tryin gout a differnet module for this controller. I want to undo the process and have tried insmod xpad to add it back but it says there's no such thing. On every boot I have to manually run modprobe xpad to get it back again. how do i simply undo the rmmod i did? I have ensured that xpad is not in the blacklist
<jacky> hmm Discover has not been able to use PackageKit for some time for me
<CaptainWilder> i just don't understand why i have to run modprobe every boot
<CaptainWilder> i've also tried to purge the xpad and install it again via apt-get
<CaptainWilder> still every boot i have to manually run modprobe xpad
<valorie> jacky: I noticed that too
<valorie> CaptainWilder: dunno however #ubuntu-kernel might be able to help?
<CaptainWilder> thanks ill try there
<jacky> ah I think I see why
<jacky> so I ran `pkmon` in the background and then started Discover
<jacky> it looks like it's attempting to loop some kind of setup stuff
<jacky> but it gives up
<valorie> I dunno if anyone has reported it to the discover devels
<valorie> I meant to but have not
<jacky> https://paste.kde.org/plev1p5ti
<jacky> word same imma look for a bug
<valorie> sounds like you know far more than I do, so thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hi! This is the first time I have tried to transfer songs from Cantata to my phone since updating to 18.10. I keep getting an error! How can I fix this? Thanks.
<valorie> what error?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I get one of two pop ups. 1. Busy 2. Error That's all it says!
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not really specific
<valorie> could be mtp which still sucks
<valorie> have you tried using kdeconnect to transfer
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> MTP is activated. Phone says Error: failed to copy -Retry, skip, autoskip, cancel
<valorie> mtp hasn't worked for me for years
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I did not know you could do so with KDEconnect!
<valorie> if you have a new enough one
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I can send files FROM the phone. How do you send TO phone?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> with KDEconnect
<valorie> from your computer the same way, right?
<valorie> I've not tried it myself
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I cannot see any 'send to device' option on the computer. Only on the phone! ?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'll try
<valorie> hmm, mine's not pairing correctly
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> This is awful! I cannot live without pairing music to my phone! I have restarted Cantata, MTP and the laptop! No success! 🤦‍♂️
<valorie> aha, app on phone needed an update
<valorie> you can't use the cable?
<valorie> I almost always do it that way since it's fast
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ? That is what I am doing.
<valorie> I just use dolphin
<valorie> that's not working?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> hmm, I'll try. It usually does not work to well that way. No album covers and song info does not transfer. It makes a no named file on my phone.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> you can't do a whole folder?
<valorie> I used to do it from within Amarok
<valorie> haven't tried that for awhile
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> OK. That worked but it is so inelegant and more cumbersome. Right clicking the album in Cantata was so much better! I have bragged to itunes users about how much easier this is. 😕
<valorie> did something change?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Thanks.
<valorie> Cantata isn't KDE software and we provided it because there was no KDE music players that worked better
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The only change I can think of was upgrading to 18.10 from Bionic.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wonder if 2.3.0.ds1-2build1 is the latest
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I love Cantata! I do not want to use anything else. Is not Clementine a KDE app though?
<valorie> no
<valorie> it's Qt, but not within KDE
<valorie> and it's pretty old
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Does Cantata have a Telegram forum?
<valorie> kde4 like Amarok still
<valorie> :(
<valorie> that I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Thanks Valorie.
<valorie> looks like there has been a point release
<valorie> I'll ask the devels to look at it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> OK, great! 🙏
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, I just made a change. I tried a different USB port. Music files now send from Cantata. Strange!
<valorie> aha!
<valorie> could be a powered vs unpowered or so?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sloshy> is there a fix for the blurry icon label bug?
<sloshy> https://i.imgur.com/e5fSudC.png
<valorie> those do look a bit mushy
<valorie> unless they fix at the Plasma level or so, dunno
<sloshy> i looked it up and people said its from scaling, but scaling is off on mine
<sloshy> and one person said to try forcing dpi to 96 but that didnt do anything
<sloshy> i think im just gonna go back to 18.04
<CaptainWilder> I'm going crazy. I'm trying to get xpad to start with linux but i always have to run modprobe xpad every boot anyway
<CaptainWilder> i had previously rmmod xpad but then wanted to add it back. I've added it to the auto start modules, ive checked teh black list, ive even installed a different kernal
<CaptainWilder> it just will not auto start
<valorie> !xpad
<valorie> nope, ubottu doesn't know
<valorie> !modprobe
<valorie> pffle
<valorie> !info xpad
<ubottu> xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0-1 (bionic), package size 92 kB, installed size 424 kB
<valorie> did you install from source or from packages?
<valorie> there is a sticky pad thing in plasma - is that acceptable?
<valorie> just called notes
<valorie> you install it from the hamburger menu either on your panel or desktop, depending on where you want it
<CaptainWilder> thats not the xpad im talking about
<CaptainWilder> xpad is a joystick driver kernel module
<CaptainWilder> there is also an xpad that is a sticky note application
<CaptainWilder> for controllers like xbox 360 usb
<valorie> kernel module can't be installed from autostart
<valorie> the kernel is already loaded
<CaptainWilder> when it is installed new, xpad doesn't need to be modprobed
<CaptainWilder> so if i reinstall right now the problem will be gone
<valorie> so why don't you do that?
<CaptainWilder> completely reinstall ubuntu
<valorie> oh
<CaptainWilder> because i `rmmod xpad` and am trying to get it back
<valorie> that seems a bit bizarre
<valorie> anyway, this is the wrong chan
<CaptainWilder> it does something that i am having trouble undoing
<valorie> please try #ubuntu-kernel
<CaptainWilder> they sent me here
<valorie> !
<CaptainWilder> said its a KDE ubuntu issue
<valorie> how can that be
<valorie> we don't mess with the kernel at all
<valorie> in any way
#kubuntu 2019-12-02
<user|17366> hi i need help with a WD passport wireless it does not  come up when plug in do i need a driver or something ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Ashish0302 was added by: Ashish0302
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open clipboard on Kubuntu?  nothing here->  https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/applications/fundamentals/kbd.html
<mgolden> @Shreddies You can configure it yourself by right clicking on the system tray icon.  Select Shortcuts on the left.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @mgolden, will try ot,thanks!
<chcknrub> Even the world isn't perfect, I still have to go to church and give praise to God...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! I am seeding Kubuntu for a long time and am surprized by how few gigs upload I have until now. (8GB in 80 days for the current 18.04.3). May I know how many direct downloads there are?
<user|19244> Hi. I have put 19.10 on my laptop on a new hdd (no previous OS). Not sure about installing over my existing 19.04 desktop. Will I wipe all existing files or just do an OS upgrade if I boot off the .iso disk?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I would suggest to back up all your data, then try the upgrade. If everything works, just stay with it. If there are problems, nuke and pave!
<user|19244> Thanks. I'll back up first. Here's hoping.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|19244, Oh, and from the iso disk you will do the nuke and pave. So just try upgrading through the operating system.
<ryuo> Linuxophil: where is the other end of this bridge bot?
<ryuo> KDE irc?
<dax> Telegram
<dax> i think https://telegram.me/kubuntu_support , specifically
#kubuntu 2019-12-03
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey Guys, I'm on Kubuntu 18.04.3 - something I noticed today when I'm transferring files across my network is the following: … When I do an SCP on the command line from my Desktop to a server I have in the Garage, I get an average transfer speed for 25 MB/s. … When I do the same thing with Dolphin, i get 3MB/s  … Do you guys know why that is?
<mobijubo> Hi and thanks for the awesome Debian-based distro
<mobijubo> Got a question that is just about internet: Is it ok if I have 2 different machines fetching wildcard certificates from LetEncrypt with acme.sh. I mean there is no invalidation of the previously issued and browsers will not freak out?
<mobijubo> i.e. having more than one machine get a certificate
<mobijubo> or should I make/find automation to send the certs to the other machines when they are renewed? Thanks in advance. Am on IrcCloud so answering in a weeks time is good
<lordievader> mobijubo: From the side of LE this seems a bit suspicious. Not really sure what their policy is. I'd go the second route. Have one machine do the actual requesting and rsync it over to the other machine.
<lordievader> Then again, I do not really agree with wildcard certs. I rather request a few extra specific certs since that is trivial anyways.
<mobijubo> Thank lordievader
<mobijubo> I'll do either of those. I think I can keep the main server using wildcards *and* get individual certs for the othets
<mobijubo> That way not robot bangs on an alarm button at LE
<mobijubo> *no
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I clicked on some selection button to not show popup in the final screenshot popup notification
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Now printscreen does nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> No option in spectacle to enable it either afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> And Deepin Screenshot, Gnome screenshot aren't taking the shot either
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> What can be done
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, They take it in the app, but don't respond to printscreen
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Might need to reset the keyboard shortcut
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Schyken, Where to do that in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Rutvikm, I *think* it's under System Settings in the Input setction.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Schyken, Ok, I'll check
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Is there a simple Ubuntu like screenshot utility for KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Without popup, which also takes current app shot on alt + prtscr
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Saves highest quality png by default
<IrcsomeBot> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|96399> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<user|96399> I've got a blank screen after upgrade today
<diogenes_> what exatly was upgraded?
<diogenes_> exactly*
<user|96399> Don't know any more but I've also run apt autoremove so some Linux kernel stuffs I think
<user|96399> I had run fsck via live disk the partition has no error I can't access grub menu anymore I think it was also updated
<user|77144> It's me again with the blank screen
<lordievader> Is this a blank screen at the login screen, or after logging ing?
<lordievader> in*
<user|77144> After bios is nothing happened
<lordievader> Does the kernel/initrd boot?
<user|77144> And I can't go into grub menu via shift key
<user|77144> No
<user|77144> No init no boot
<lordievader> Grab a live-cd/iso and fix it from there
<user|77144> :( this going to be much work
<user|77144> So warm any people from today's upgrade pls
<lordievader> The problem may be specific to your setup
<user|77144> Maybe but I don't think so
<lordievader> Let me put it in another way. If the update itself is broken I would've expected much more complaints.
<lordievader> Anyhow, I'll keep it in mind ;)
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Anyone?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> This is too important for me atm
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> How to do a Upgrade like Kubuntu 16.04 LTS to Kubuntu 18.04 LTS ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I'll need to switch back to Zorin if its not possible
<viewer|74> Hi How to upgrade from Kubuntu 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS ?
<viewer|74> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> viewer|74,  make sure the LTS flag is enabled in the package manager, then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade in the terminal , then to upgrade to 18.04 , sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> LTS Only
<ychaouche> hello #kubuntu
<ychaouche> I would like to install calligra flow, found on this page : https://kde.org/applications/office/org.kde.calligraflow
<ychaouche> when I click on the install button, it opens discover which displays this erorr message : Couldn't open appstream://org.kde.calligraflow.desktop
<IrcsomeBot> Reinaldo T. Nester was added by: Reinaldo T. Nester
<IrcsomeBot> WilliamGoins1 was added by: WilliamGoins1
<user1_> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Carrickralph7 was added by: Carrickralph7
<bprompt> allo user1_
<user1_> Testing
<user1_> check
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> While I understand their existence, Snaps can be a pain.  Example.  Telegram-desktop  when installed chose stable and not edge.  Now the stable version when you start it up is telling you there is a new version, but when you do a refresh no new version.  This could be rather confusing to a new user
<bprompt> user1_:  check?  sure, that'll be $14.99 plus tax, and tip, comes down to $24.99 =P
<unUserA> I'm sending a message over IRC
<bprompt> right, so?
<genii> unUserA: Yes, your IRC client works, we can see what you type here and respond to it :)
<genii> You are currently in the #kubuntu support channel, which is to help users of Kubuntu linux with issues they may be experiencing
<LuxoCrypto> tion:
<LuxoCrypto> [Dienstag, 3. Dezember 2019] [01:19:00 CET]<LuxoCrypto> why IRC?
<LuxoCrypto> [Dienstag, 3. Dezember 2019] [01:19:34 CET]<LuxoCrypto> Don't you think this is a barrier? New users may not find it easy to communicate?
<LuxoCrypto> [Dienstag, 3. Dezember 2019] [01:19:50 CET]<LuxoCrypto> Aren't there any alternatives?
<LuxoCrypto> sorry for the previous message
<bprompt> hehhe
<bprompt> was going to say something =)
<LuxoCrypto> copy paste did not work as anticipated smh
<LuxoCrypto> Just a question: why does Kubuntu use IRC? Don't you think this is a barrier? New users may not find it easy to communicate? Aren't there any alternatives? Perhaps Discord or Telegram or Slack?
<bprompt> last I bother checking or using, browsers like Firefox have an irc:// protocol  you can use for it
<bprompt> a barrier? hardly
<bprompt> why does kubuntu use irc? they don't exclusively, you can use other routes from what I know, or blogs or forums for Kubuntu support or inquiries
<LuxoCrypto> why not a modern chat like Slack or Telegram or whatever? Irc is so... 80s? :-)
<bprompt> LuxoCrypto:  yes, irc is also a dedicated tcp/ip protocol, and thus highly optimized an efficient, more so than anything you can find on say http://, but sure, Telegram, I have it but you need a phone number to use it last I checked, and I think the same with Slack
<LuxoCrypto> okay
<LuxoCrypto> thanks
<bprompt> if it ain't broken, don't fix it =P
<bprompt> bearing in mind that I was using irc in 1995 over a 28.8kbs modem, and my lag to someone on Australia, 16 timezones, was about 1 second
<bprompt> and on most irc clients, you can automate quite a few things, like notifications, reminders, you can also do multi-server sessions, the most I've bothered has been I think 4 irc servers at once, so I was logged in to about 10 channels at once, over 4 servers, with very little cpu and bandwidth overhead
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Bprompt: is there a firefox integrated irc ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Did I misundersood what you said?
#kubuntu 2019-12-04
<Vulkanodox> hi, how can i set up individual screen scaling when using a 1080p and a 4K display?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> In system settings, then display configuration.  Tic  "for only this specific display" on each display you want to scalp
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> scale
<Vulkanodox> doesnt work, its always for both even if i check the box
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> works on my end
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> I have 1 4k and 3 1080
<Vulkanodox> when i change it by xrandr its the same
<Vulkanodox> using nvidia gpu
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> I was mistaken.  It doesn't work on my end.  reason mine was looking that way was because I changed the resolution on the 4K down.  Looks like even xrandr you can not do it
<valorie> eww, slack
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @Rutvikm, run 'spectacle'
<kinghat> if i installed the backports on top of ubuntu and installed plasma-desktop would the 5.17.4 update come to that as well or is it only for kubuntu-desktop?
<lordievader> Good morning
<register_> 1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<user|93656> hello, just want to ask, what's the system requirements for kubuntu
<user|93656> planning to install it to my laptop which is 2 Core-2Ghz, 4GB Ram
<user|93656> thanks.
<BluesKaj> user|93656, that wiill work
<user|93656> thanks, just one quick question, i'm currently using pop os, and whenever I use Chrome with - let's say 12 tabs, it crawls. would using kubuntu be better or just be the same?
<BluesKaj> user|93656,  dunno anything about popOS, not supported here
<BluesKaj> 12 tabs depending on the content is obviously a few too many, that's just my opinion
<user|93656> oh okay thanks
<BluesKaj> no need for PMs
<user|93656> sorry.
<user|93656> thank you again.
<BluesKaj> I ran kubuntu on a laptop with 4G Ram and it was fine, but that was just for home use
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @user|93656, KUbuntu should be better
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> As KDE uses less memory than Gnome
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Because it doesn't cache everything afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> For me, Kubuntu is faster than PopOS
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Intel i3 7th gen, 4GB RAM
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> It really won't make much difference, if any.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Chrome is going to use the same amount of memory either way. But not all Chrome memory is non-negotiable. It actually releases memory when the system needs it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> So just looking at your system monitor and seeing high RAM usage? Means absolutely nothing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Unless you actually run out of memory because you've finally been able to completely starve the system, THEN you should probably start trimming things.
#kubuntu 2019-12-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<isomari> how do I completely reinstall kde
<gianmarco> bruh
<yuradoc> helllo. what do: libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it will not be installed or libgl-dev
<yuradoc> i did switch fully to amd descrete video and after that i have "broken packages" very often
<yuradoc> the message above is one that happands often
<yuradoc> "sudo apt-get install -f" doesn't help
<yuradoc> example: sudo apt install qt5-default qtbase5-dev outputs that too
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ludste> Hab nochmal eine Frage zu Samba: ich möchte fstab in Verbindung zu mount.cifs nutzen, dem ich die Root-Rechte gegeben habe. Mit "sudo mount /media/speedport" oder auch "sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.2.1/ludger /media/speedport" bekomme ich die Meldung: "mount error(2): No such file or directory Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)". Weiss jemand, was es mit
<ludste> dieser Fehlermeldung auf sich hat?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Brave is crashing everytime it goes in the background … In Kubuntu 18.04.3 … What can be the reason
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have no idea. I have never used brave
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Ok, how to get logs
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> The notification only says, some app has crashed
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> No log link
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Also, non Riks can help if aware
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> As Brave is central to my workflow😊
<user|60126> hello
<ambra> list
<ambra> !list
<ubottu> ambra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kinghat> valorie: im having trouble remembering, do you personally run non LTS kubuntu with backports?
<kinghat> or just kubuntu-desktop ontop of non LTS ubuntu?
<kinghat> with backports
<bprompt> eh?
<kinghat> ?
<bprompt> kinghat:  what are you shooting for? I think valorie is taking a shower right now, and you know how that goes, she'll be out in 2hrs =)
<valorie> rofl
<kinghat> just wondering what she personally runs as i couldnt remember
<valorie> who's stalking me and my shower sched?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.17.4 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-23-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3400/3800 MHz, RAM: 31392/32067 MB, Storage: 329/1144 GB, 278 procs, 237.96h up
<valorie> kinghat: correct
<genii> Not bad specs
<valorie> I stay on each lts for a bit less than six months, usually
<valorie> genii: I'm still loving my system76 lappy
<valorie> bprompt: 2 hour showers are a bit over the top
<valorie> :-)
<kinghat> so you will go to 20.04 and then to 20.10 when that comes out?
<valorie> kinghat: generally around the time of the alpha or beta if they sound good
<valorie> occasionally I have switched as soon as the toolchain is in place for the next version
<valorie> I do have a travel laptop that sometimes is the one to take the jump instead of this every-day computer
<bprompt> ahemmm, kubuntu 16.04 works peachy for me :P
<bprompt> hell runs frigging smooth
<kinghat> wait, so thats not showing kubuntu, are you using kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu or plasma-desktop?
#kubuntu 2019-12-06
<IrcsomeBot> CarlosEBE was added by: CarlosEBE
<IrcsomeBot> <CarlosEBE> Hello, I have 2 activities in kubuntu 19.10 if I add one more activity, the icons are not shown on the desktop (I have a folder for each desktop). … I don't know if having 2 screens affects, because for each activity I have two desks with different folders.
<IrcsomeBot> <CarlosEBE> thanks
<valorie> kinghat: stock kubuntu 19.10 + backports
<valorie> kubuntu is ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <CarlosEBE> yes
<kinghat> ya i know just didnt know how you were getting there
<IrcsomeBot> TqkKGgQsJlL0XDPU was added by: TqkKGgQsJlL0XDPU
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Ok guys
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Now everything is crashing on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Had enough of KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Back to XFCE and if not then Gnome
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Bye
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Zorin OS lite 15
<IrcsomeBot> eric_hawk_eye was added by: eric_hawk_eye
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <eric_hawk_eye> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <eric_hawk_eye> Good morning/afternoon
<BluesKaj> 'Morning eric_hawk_eye
<BluesKaj> heh, must be a gamer
<isomari> greetings, my bionic installation suddenly is in low res (1024x768). the systemsettings5 only shows a maximum of 1024x768. Yesterday it was 1900x.... what could be wrong? The system uses Intel Graphics.
<BluesKaj> try updating /upgrading then a reboot
<isomari> BluesKaj: did that already
<BluesKaj> laptop or pc?
<BluesKaj> isomari, ^
<BluesKaj> trying to determine any hybrid type graphics system on some laptops using intel and nvidia, namely Optimus systems
<isomari> sorry, pc
<diogenes_> i got optimus laptop.
<BluesKaj> intels gpus are usually up to date driver-wise ...can't think why it would suddenly start misbehaving or it encountered a driver bug
<BluesKaj> unless you made some hardwrae changes like a different monitor that uses older type connections etc
<isomari> nothing different from yesterday to my knowledge.
<IrcsomeBot> <CarlosEBE> @valorie, the error continues with kubuntu + backports and plasma 5.17.4
<IrcsomeBot> <Reinaldo T. Nester> Good to be part of the winning team..I actually didn't believe any post online referring to binary options..I was so convinced after different testimonies about MISS Nadia She's a trustworthy manager, she gave me easy procedures weekly, nice strategies and now my profits are massive... Don't loss a chance to miss this golden opportunity.. You can contact him  @profitmakerstraders1  … Whatsapp:+447418334596 …
<IrcsomeBot> https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEZGlj0LdKeZgaQBzQ
<IrcsomeBot> stromnetzer was added by: stromnetzer
#kubuntu 2019-12-07
<budheswarbaghel> Hello anyone here ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @budheswarbaghel, Hello!
<budheswarbaghel> @Schykle Do you know any method to theme gtk application seperatly in kde?
<budheswarbaghel> Meaning can i run one gtk application as dark theme and another as light theme applied?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> I think there's a GTK environment variable that can be used when you run an app, but I don't know how to retain these settings forever
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> If you launch an app from the terminal with `GTK_THEME=`
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Maybe if you edit the application launcher/.desktop you can have it do this from the  icon itself.
<user|96443> I have this laptop runs xubuntu????
<user|96443> https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @user|96443, Quel processore è un dual core?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sì xubuntu lo regge
<user|96443> si
<user|96443> https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html questo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Io ho un celeron quadcore e stessa Ram e ci faccio girare kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Unica cosa l'hdd sarà lento.. Magari mettici un ssd
<user|96443> già messo
<user|96443> da 120
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Apposto allora
<user|96443> puo andare bene della kingsone
<user|96443> lo posso tenere installato kununtu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Già hai kubuntu installato sopra?
<user|9096> salve volevo sapere se posso installare kubuntu su questo portatile https://www.bytecno.it/asus-f402sa-wx164t-1-6ghz-n3060-14-1366-x-768pixels-bianco.html
<user|9096> grazie
<user|9096> ????
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Controlla su google se ci sono problemi con il BIOS e kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cerca il modello del portatile e ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ma non dovrebbero essercene
<user|9096> posso instalarlo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok
<user|9096> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=613762&p=4907922&hilit=Asus+f402sa#p4907922
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Dai un'occhiata qui ma non saprei dirti cerca in rete
<IrcsomeBot> Parth Maniar was added by: Parth Maniar
<IrcsomeBot> <Parth Maniar> Hi, I am using Kubuntu 19.10 in dual-boot with Microsoft Windows, running in UEFI mode with secure boot enabled. The current version of the at bootup is Ubuntu, with Linux 5.3.0-24-generic … After the recent update, while I am able to boot the system it freezes post logging in. I can only see "plasma by KDE" and nothing works. The mouse cursor is frozen too. The only way to out is to hard reboot the system using the power butto
<IrcsomeBot> … I am however able to use the system if i select 5.3.0-23-generic. … System has Intel i5-8520u processor with Intel 620 graphics integrated graphic card. … As a novice Linux user, could someone guide me as to what are my next steps?
<IrcsomeBot> Arb_Maven was added by: Arb_Maven
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Parth Maniar, Hi Parth! So sorry, I do not know the answer. I am not far ahead of you, so I would probably just start from an fresh Kubuntu stick, export all personal data from your Kubuntu partition and reinstall.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! Which firewall do you use on Kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <CarlosEBE> the ufw firewall
<user|12733> What is Kubuntu's recommended system requirements?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Parth Maniar> @Linuxophil, Thanks for that. I am booting in to older kernel and using the system. Is there a possiblity of changing upgrade path from non-LTS to LTS channel?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Parth Maniar, Well, on Ubuntu there is a GUI way of choosing "notify for every upgrade / only LTS upgrade" inside the upgrade tool. For Plasma I do not know. Maybe @RikMills knows?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Open Discover.  Then click on sources (left hand side towards the bottom).  Click on the button "software sources" (should prompt you for your password).  Then click on the tab "updates".  Bottom of that panel "show new distribution releases"  choose your selection.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> @Parth Maniar, Sorry forgot to click the reply.  But here is the instructions: … Open Discover.  Then click on sources (left hand side towards the bottom).  Click on the button "software sources" (should prompt you for your password).  Then click on the tab "updates".  Bottom of that panel "show new distribution releases"  choose your selection.
<IrcsomeBot> <Parth Maniar> @cipher_alpha, Perfect thank you. I did an apt update in the kernel ending 23 which got new Intel Microcode update. After which I can't even log in to the kernel ending .24 as the screen freezes once I enter the password. :((((
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> work around.  you could install the free ukuu and upgrade to a newer kernel.  I am currently on 19.10 with 5.4.1
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> or just install it and purge out the .23 release so it removes it from grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Parth Maniar> I'm surviving because of .23 as system doesn't work on .24 at all. I may need to format which is a pain in UEFI+Secureboot enabled mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> sorry meant purge out .24
<IrcsomeBot> <Parth Maniar> Ok let me check that. Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> I have had issues with secure boot before on Surface Pros.  Was able to finally get it disabeled but you  get a red warnings now everytime it boots up.  but I went with Fedora and dumped the whole Windows install.  Not sure you can do that if you want to keep Windows
<IrcsomeBot> Ashwin was added by: Ashwin
<user|83443> salve volevo sapere se posso installare kubuntu su un intel celeron 1,68 ssd 120 4 gb di memoria schedavideo da 8 gb
<user|83443> ???= attendo rispotsa
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> prova a chiedere in inglese. Non so quanti italiani ci siano qui.. io ti ho linkato un post sul forum di ubuntu o comunque potresti cercare lì. Più di questo non saprei come aiutarti
<user|83443> hi I wanted to know if I can install kubuntu on an intel celeron 1.68 ssd 120 4 gb memory 8 gb video card ???
<user|83443> mi dici quale e li forum
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> User83443: avevo trovato questo topic https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=613762&p=4907922&hilit=Asus+f402sa#p4907922
<user|83443> ASUS F402SA-WX197T questo e li mio portatile
<user|83443> posso installare kubuntu
<user|83443> ???
<user|83443> non dice nulla il forum io volevo sapere se posso installare kubuntu e lasciarlo sul asus che ho lincato e non da porblemi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Secondo me dovrebbe andare bene fa mai prima una ricerca su google
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ma fai*
<user|83443> come lo cerco mi aiuti
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Guarda su interrnet non trovo nulla, prova a chiedere sul forum
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/  … Vai qua e chiedi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oppure entra sul canale Irc Ubuntu e chiedi lì
<user|83443> ma io uso kubuntu posso chiedere anche alla irc di ubutu ???
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sull'irc di Ubuntu puoi chiedere sì
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Visto che qua non hanno  risposto
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Alla fine se ti parte Ubuntu ti parte pure kubuntu
<Delvien> is there a "zfs on root" option on the 19.10 kubuntu installer?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> @Delvien, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76044-ZFS-as-a-root-file-system
<Delvien> discord relay ?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> telegram relay'd message
<Delvien> ah
<Delvien> that looks like the gnome version of ubuntu
<Delvien> I didnt want to muck with getting rid of all the gnome crap :/
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> I myself have never tried on a "desktop" root.  And only use it on a server for "data and storage"  ZFS becomes a memory hog as designed and if you are doing anything else on the system, then you will start running low.
<Delvien> you have to set the caps.
<Delvien> on a desktop, that is
<Delvien> I used it for quite a while on another system. Im refurbing an old laptop which will have 16, possibly 32gb of ram, and ill be using it as a mobile test bench for vms and such. Ive been using ZFS on servers for almost 2 years now, I dont want anything else if i can help it.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> I had to set them on the server as they start taking VM memory.  And the zfs pool was only read only storage.  All the VMs are on individual ssds EXT4
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Ya mine is on a CentOS server.  root on its on drive (ext4), VMs each have an SSD (ext4)  and a raid 1 zfs pool for read only data, that the VMs talk to when it gets requests
<Delvien> my HA cluster uses NFS (on raidz1 ZFS pool)
<Delvien> Hey mines on centos too :D
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Only reason I used ZFS was over the hardware raid in the server.  Since its headless, if you have a drive error in the RAID then you would never boot, then have to go hook up a disaply to see what the error was and why it never booted
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> no management nic in it
<Delvien> idrac,lilo, or ipmi is a necessity for headless imo
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> ya home office for personal use so didn't want to get that big of a route
<Delvien> i think there are impi pcei cards? not certain
<Delvien> PCIE**
<Delvien> looks like the zfs option is missing from the kubuntu live cd
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Thats what I was just checking on.  Looks like that link was only Ubuntu.  So was standing up a VM with multiple disks to see if the option came in when it seen the additional drives.
<Delvien> sigh, looks like im gonna have to install ubuntu, then gut it for KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> may be more trouble then what it is worth depending on the use case.
<Delvien> yeah.
<Delvien> but it'd be even more trouble installing to zfs on root from kubuntu installer
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> give me a second going to try something else.  Get the latest network installed.  see if it has the zfs option.  since the net install allows you to selecet your DE during the build
<Delvien> the net install has DE selection?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> believe so unless I'm thinking fedora.  But I thought they were both built that way
<Delvien> trying
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Mini iso does have a selection in manul partationing for "software raid"  not sure which one they are using
<Delvien> nope, no zfs
<Delvien> software raid in the ubuntu install means mdadm
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> then nope.  looks like the only install would be ubuntu
<Delvien> ugh, why does gnome have to be the default in so many distros, its a DE for old people or touchscreen babies :/
 * Delvien laments.
<valorie> Delvien: can you just install ubuntu server?
<valorie> and then kubuntu-desktop
<Delvien> does ubuntu server have the zfs on root option in the installer?
<valorie> I assume so
<valorie> it's a tiny download
<valorie> and probably has a commandline installer
<valorie> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<valorie> I know that there are up-to-date versions as well
<valorie> because I seed all the supported torrents
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> looks like it rools the dice when trying to download and iso.  got me on a mirror in melborne when in the US
<Delvien> no zfs on ubuntu server live
<Delvien> its fine, im just gonna have to do it the janky way
#kubuntu 2019-12-08
<jack_> Hi everyone.  Just checking out this program
<IrcsomeBot> crydotsnake was added by: crydotsnake
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Welcome! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <crydotsnake> Ty!
<crydotsnake-M> Lol. Why i See my Message from Telegram Here
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> It's a bridged chat :D
<IrcsomeBot> <crydotsnake> Interesting..
<RikMills> It is
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/khB3RCfv/file_20641.mp4
<RikMills> nice gif
<IrcsomeBot> <crydotsnake> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> LOL, I see what you did there 😏
<RikMills-M> also via matrix
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Ooh, that's actually really cool. I quite like Matrix. I'll have to join!
<IrcsomeBot> <crydotsnake> :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> Prathamesh was added by: Prathamesh
<fmutungi> Hi. I am connected to the Internet using a mobile broadband connection. I would like to use my laptop as a hotspot so that other devices can use my Internet connection via WiFi
<fmutungi> How would I go about doing that?
<fmutungi> All the articles I've seen show the GNOME desktop not Plasma which is what I have.
<Paulser> Does anyone now how to whipe or clean search as an application I have uninstalled still appears in search? Thanks for anyone that helps. Love using Kubuntu you all doing good work.
